# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nakon transfera II

## BHany

Dragi naše forumašice i forumaši u iščekivanju…

  Otvaram još jednu novu temu kao nastavak na staru.

*Ovo je topic za razmjenjivanje iskustava, simptoma, osjećaja, stanja …nakon transfera do bete.*

Na prošloj se moglo naći svašta...od navijanja, skakutanja, vibranja, prijavaka, čestitki...ovo nije tema za to...to sve spada u *Odbrojavanje*.

Zato vas zaista molim da sve gore  navedeno smanjite na minimum i da zaista sve takve aktivnosti preselite na Odbrojavanje. U suprotnom ćemo takve postove mi seliti ili brisati, što ne  bismo voljeli jer znamo da vam je svaki vaš post drag i bitan.                         Osim toga veselimo se i mi svim vašim uspjesima i pridružujemo dobrim željama, ali na pripadajućoj temi  :Smile: 

  Molim vas da poštujete ova pravila topica.

  Sretno svima  :Heart: 

  Neka svakom od vas na kraju ovog razdoblja iščekivanja bete budu velike i pravilno poduplane  :Heart: 

*STARA TEMA*

----------


## orhideja.

Bol na ljevoj strani je prisutna od punkcije.... 5 i 6dnt se pojačala, dok jutros 7 dnt sam se probudila s boli ispod pupka (doslovno kad udahnem-boli) zaspala sam ponovno.... probudila sam se s bez one boli-samo me malo žigne....
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## žužy

*orhideja.*,držim fige da se radi o implantantskoj boli,jer ipak je implantacija proces koji traje,nije da se radi o sekundi.
Kolko dnevne su ti vratili?

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala   :Smile: 
Kad je biokemijska bila....nisam osjetila tu bol....

2 blacistice :D

----------


## PinaColada

Kod mene danas 6dnt i imam pomalo ziganja pri dnu trbuha i pritiskanja na jajnike....posebno nakon utrogestana.....nadam se da je to neki dobar znak.....meni je dr u PFC rekla beta 16. dan nakon et, premda je to subota, onda tek 18 dnt....nadam se da ce to brzo proci, i jos vise se nadam da ce se cekanje isplatiti :Smile: )))

----------


## mravak

uh,meni danas tek 4dnt,blastocista,jajnici me ubijaju,imam hiper,bili su mi 6cm na dan transfera,dr.mu je naredio strogo mirovanje da mi se jajnici smire ako dodje do trudnoce...do sada sam samo lezala,jutros sam pospremila kucu,bila 2 sata na nogama i sada me jajnici nekako žare,kao da rade...nervozna sam sada zbog toga,ne mogu stalno lezat,a onda kada me pocnu jajnici nabijat brzo legnem i mislim se zašto sam se dizala. Da li bi vi na mom mjestu strogo mirovali? ja jesam 9dana od punkcije

----------


## bubekica

Rizik od hipera raste ako dodje do porasta bete, svakako bih sto vise mirovala u lezecem polozaju, lagane setnje su pozeljne, ali peglanje i usisavanje nikako, tj bilolakve ponavljajuce radnje.

----------


## frka

mravak, dobro ti bubekica kaže - kod povećanih jajnika raste opasnost od torzije. miruj kako ti je rečeno. zaboravi na pospremanje (prije svega usisavanje), peglanje i bilo kakve ponavljajuće radnje i naprezanje. nije to za zafrkanciju.

----------


## hrki

Mravak, ja ti isto savjetujem da poslušaš savjet doktora. I na kraju krajeva ipak je bolje mirovati kod kuće nego nedaj bože da zbog neposluha dođe to toga da moraš u bolnicu.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Mirovala sam dosad ,9dana samo krevet i wc,ali sada kada mi je bolje pocela sam se dizat.9 dana nisam dijete vidjela,danas je ostala sa mnom i vec me izmorila...a dr.je rekao strogo mirovanje do bete ili menge...mengu ocekujem 24tog'a uputnica za betu mi je 27og...vidjet cemo sto ce biti prije.

----------


## orhideja.

Gdje li su betočekalice--kakvo je stanje kod vas'?
meni danas 11dnt i test s ebay-a negativan (vrijednost mu je 3kn)-da li je netko radio njih i kakva su vam iskustva????
Što se tiče simptoma- (.)(.) su još osijetljive (manje nego prije koji dan), mirišem razne mirise, ali najvise me zabrinjava bol koja me svakodnevno prati....
boli Više ljevo malo ispod pupka, kad sam skvrčena,sjedim, kad se istegnem itd.....moram leći i opustit se da bol prođe.....
Menga kasni -danas treći dan (inače je točna kao sat-i u neuspiješnom postupku bila je točna).
Ima li itko takvih iskustava?
ujutro idem vadit betu.

----------


## KLARA31

orhideja sretno sutra s betom! obavezno javi!

meni je isto 11dpt danas i test negativan, u utorak sam mislila ić vadit betu a ne u srijedu na 14dpt

----------


## PinaColada

Orhideja sretno sutra!!! Meni beta teeeek 23.12, ali mislim da ce testic ici bar 21.12. Uh.....prvih 8 dnt izdrzava se nekako....kako cemo dalje upitno je......kako se vi drzite, betocekalice?

----------


## KLARA31

Dani sporo prolaze.a inace lete!

----------


## mravak

> Dani sporo prolaze.a inace lete!


 potpisujem......
a ja sam se sva ispuhala...cice me ne bole...hvala Bogu jajnike minimalno osjetim....sve razmišljam do odem izvadit betu 19.12. privatno , tada bi se trebalo znat da li se je mrvica ulovila ili ne....tada će mi biti 14 dana od punkcije....

----------


## KLARA31

Mravak rano je to,nemamora pokazat,to je tek 10dpt,ako nebrojis dan punkcije-to nikad nebroje ginekolozi. Strpí se bar do 12dpt. Meni je prosli put vracena blastocista i 13dpt beta bila 650

----------


## bubekica

14-i dan od pukcije beta ce pokazati dal trudnoce ima, ali upozoravam da na osnovu jednog vadjenja i ocekivano malog rezultata ne vjerujem da ces smiriti zivce. Naravno na tebi je da odlucis  :Wink:  Sretno!
I da, dan punkcije je 0-ti dan.

----------


## KLARA31

Orhideja cekamo rezultat

----------


## orhideja.

*klara31* pisaal sam na odbrojavanju......neslavan je rezultat-nedorečen  :Laughing: 
2 blacistice..... beta 12dnt 35 ..ponavljanje u srijedu  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

Drzim fige za srijedu!

----------


## Tochka

Bok! Nova sam betocekalica. Ufff!! Zanima me ako koja može dati svoje viđenje; u Rodinoj brošuri o neplodnosti je navedeno da je moguće kašnjenje menstrualnog krvarenja nakon terapije Utrogestanom, a ukoliko kasni više od tri dana, potrebno je učiniti ginekološki pregled. Punkcija je bila 29.11., ET (2 blastociste) 04.12., i prema pročitanom po ovom forumu bih mogla računati da bi m mogla nastupiti 14.-i dan od punkcije? To bi bilo 12.12. Beta mi je predviđena za 19.12., naravno da nisam izdržala, pa sam 16.12., znači 12.-i dan ET, popiškila Cblue i dobila veliki minus. M još uvijek nema, a verglanje u trbuhu je prisutno već posljednjih pet šest dana i moglo bi se protumačiti i kao PMS i kao znak trudnoće  :Smile:  Šta da mislim? Osim da ništa nije sigurno dok beta ne pokaže  :Smile:  Zadnji brevactid 1500 sam primila 09.12. Hvala, i od srca vam svima sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*Tochka* mislim da se to odnosi na kasnjenje menstruacije nakon prestanka uzmianja utrogestana. dok uzimas utrogestane mozda ni neces prokrvariti bez obzira na ishod postupka, a nakon prestaka uzimanja menstruacija bi trebala stici u roku 3 dana. 
sretno!

----------


## ivana979

> Bok! Nova sam betocekalica. Ufff!! Zanima me ako koja može dati svoje viđenje; u Rodinoj brošuri o neplodnosti je navedeno da je moguće kašnjenje menstrualnog krvarenja nakon terapije Utrogestanom, a ukoliko kasni više od tri dana, potrebno je učiniti ginekološki pregled. Punkcija je bila 29.11., ET (2 blastociste) 04.12., i prema pročitanom po ovom forumu bih mogla računati da bi m mogla nastupiti 14.-i dan od punkcije? To bi bilo 12.12. Beta mi je predviđena za 19.12., naravno da nisam izdržala, pa sam 16.12., znači 12.-i dan ET, popiškila Cblue i dobila veliki minus. M još uvijek nema, a verglanje u trbuhu je prisutno već posljednjih pet šest dana i moglo bi se protumačiti i kao PMS i kao znak trudnoće  Šta da mislim? Osim da ništa nije sigurno dok beta ne pokaže  Zadnji brevactid 1500 sam primila 09.12. Hvala, i od srca vam svima sretno!


Sve smo različite  :Smile: . Ja sam u stimuliranom u 10. mjesecu menstruaciju dobila pod utrogestanima i prije vađenja bête  (10. dan nakon transfera trodnevnih 8-staničnih embrija). u 11. mjesecu sam bila na FET-u i uzimala duphastone. Beta negativna, a menstruacija mi je kasnila tjedan dana. Inače imam redovite cikluse. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Pozdrav cure, da li je i vama temperatura bila povisena od utrogestana? Meni je skoro stalno od 37 - 37.3

----------


## bubekica

To je normalno  :Wink:  Meni zna bit do 37.8.

----------


## Tochka

Hvala curkama na odgovoru!
Nera29, kažu da temperatura hoće biti povišena zbog utrogestana. Meni je nakon et varirala od 36-36,8, inače mi je normalna nešto manje od 36, ali nisam mjerila svaki dan, u tri navrata sam probala znatiželje radi, nisam htjela dalje. Prema tome opet zaključujem da svaka od nas reagira individualno.
Btw, jutros sam napila trakicu GrGost i opet minus. Sutra gospodja Beta. Čak nemam više ni osjećaj da bi m mogla doći, ništa se ne dogadja u trbuhu, a sisike se malo ispuhale i nisu više tak osjetljive.

----------


## Nera29

Hvala bubekica, vec sam si pocela mislit da me neka prehlada ili viroza hvata jer niti jednom do sad na utrogestane nisam imala temperaturu al valjda je svaki put drugaciji...

----------


## PinaColada

Kako vama ide cekanje bete?? Meni tek u ponedjeljak beta, ali kontam ujutro aBd testic uraditi....sutra 14 dan od ET....

----------


## bubekica

*PinaColada* mozes vec i sutra testic  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

Jutro drage moje....jutarnji testic negativan  :Sad: (((( shock!

----------


## mravak

PinaColada,draga bas mi je zao,ali testovi nisu bas previse pouzdani,nemoj prekinuti terapiju dok ne izvadis betu.

Meni danas 9dnt blst.-vec me 3veceri boli kicma i jajnici kao da cu dobit. jucer me boljela glava ,a jutros se digla iz krevet i glava mi puca,NIKADA nisam imala glavobolje,osim u kasnijoj trud.zbog niskog tlaka...joj... inace procurim 9dnt,a kada sam imala biokemijsku tr.19dnt...

----------


## lberc

PinaColada,izvadi ti ipak betu
Mravak meni su svi simptomi kao da ću dobili donjeli pozitivnu betu..isto i tebi žekim

----------


## mravak

9dnt blast. test maloprije napravila i dobila tanku blijedu crtu,,je to ok?

----------


## bubekica

tanka ili svijetla? koji test?

----------


## mravak

gravignost mini od 15kn,glava me tako boli da moram popit neku tabletu.
cak sam i tlak izmjerila 120/90.
glava mi puca,otisla sam s posla,lezim u krevetu doma
svijetla crta

----------


## vatra86

Mravak to su lijepe vijesti, crta je crta... Kad planiras betu?

----------


## mravak

cekat cu sluzbenu 27.12.,ne da mi se bacat 180 kn u vjetar,radije cu sebi kupit nesto za Bozic od te love

----------


## mravak

Zadnji put sam imala biokemijsku,vadila 11dnt 3d,beta 44. a sluzbena 22dnt 0. Ovaj put cekam sluzbenu betu i necu se veselit prije vremena.

----------


## vatra86

Onda ti drzimo  :fige:  da ovaj put uspije

----------


## žužy

> Onda ti drzimo  da ovaj put uspije


*X*

----------


## mravak

hvala cure!

----------


## crvenkapica77

drage moje 
  juce   mi je  bio   transfer  ,  danas   Bozic   mislim se   dal   je  pametno  ici  u  goste,  kod   mame  npr, kratko   
sta  mislite  ?  nisam nikad  imala   transfer   ovako   za  Bozic

----------


## frka

ma slobodno, crvenkapo, ako si ok i nema frke s jajnicima. sretan Božić i sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a sta  je  sa  onim  lezanjem  prva  2  -3  dana  :D

----------


## frka

ma kojim ležanjem? mirovanje se preporučuje samo ako je hiperstimulacija ili neki drugi problem u pitanju. ne brigaj - posjet mami sigurno ne može utjecati na ishod postupka  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

Pozdrav cure, danas mi je 9 dnt , bio Fet dvije blastice, dva dana vec osjecam jaku napetost u grudima i osjetljivost sto mi inace nije slucaj ni u pmsu al eto jutros pocelo nekakvo smedje brljavenje, da probam ipak sutra testic napravit ili da otpisem ovaj put? jel imao netko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Argente

Možeš ga već i danas  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

mislis da ce pokazat i bez obzira sto nije jutarnji urin?

----------


## bubekica

Ovisi koji je test. Meni nije bilo razlike jutarnji/popodnevni urin kad je bila biokemijska.

----------


## mravak

> mislis da ce pokazat i bez obzira sto nije jutarnji urin?


meni je pokazao onaj najjeftiniji od 14kn sa popodnevnim urinom

----------


## Nera29

eto napravila testic, odmah se pojavila i druga crtica, blijeda al vidi se, sad sam tek u panici, smedje i dalje malo ide... nista, nastavit cu s utricima nego da vas pitam kad vam je tako brljavilo jeste ih dalje stavljale ili pile?

----------


## mravak

> eto napravila testic, odmah se pojavila i druga crtica, blijeda al vidi se, sad sam tek u panici, smedje i dalje malo ide... nista, nastavit cu s utricima nego da vas pitam kad vam je tako brljavilo jeste ih dalje stavljale ili pile?


tako je i meni bilo kada mi se je primila jedna mrvica,a druga odustala,ako ti jako curi popij,i probaj vise mirovat. Kada vadis betu?

----------


## Nera29

Ma ne curi bas jako, eto prelezala san cijeli dan a beta bi trebala bit tek 02.01. . Transfer je bio 17. pa si mislim da bih mogla mozda i 31. vec napraviti betu, to je onda 14 dnt, sta mislite?

----------


## bubekica

Izvadi betu u ponedjeljak, ako ne curi stavljaj, ako curi pij, miruj i drzim najvece fige na svijetu. Volim kad nekog nagovorimo na testic i bude pozitivan! Lijep bozicni poklon  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Hvala na savjetima, joj kako mi je super to pijenje utrica, ko da san pijana, bar nes zabavno  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Dok je samo smeđilo i brljavljenje radije nastavi s vaginalnim stavljanjem utrića, navodno se tako bolje apsorbiraju. Čekamo ponedjeljak  :fige:

----------


## clematis

> eto napravila testic, odmah se pojavila i druga crtica, blijeda al vidi se, sad sam tek u panici, smedje i dalje malo ide... nista, nastavit cu s utricima nego da vas pitam kad vam je tako brljavilo jeste ih dalje stavljale ili pile?


lalalaalala, dolazi jos jedna bebica  :Very Happy: 
Ma ne brini za to smedjarenje, sve ce bit ok, samo miruj i sopaj se utricima kak god ti pase!

----------


## Snekica

Nera  :Very Happy:  bravo! Ajde ti već danas po betu, mora neki privatni lab raditi!  :fige:

----------


## Nera29

Evo danas za sad nema nikakvih tragova dole, uh nek tako i ostane. Grudi i dalje napete, lezim i ne mrdam. Ma strpit cu se do drugog tjedna s betom pa nek me iznenadi neka dobra brojka, bolje da neznan tocno sad jer ako je nes sitno samo bi mi gore bilo...

----------


## mravak

nera29,mislim da je tako najbolje,dobro da je iscjedak stao,sve ce biti ok,uzivaj i neka te maze i paze jer si trudna dok se ne dokaze suprotno.

Krv izvadjena,ceka se nalaz ...naravno da vam odmah javim...i dok cekam ulovio ne uzasan strah da nece biti dovoljno visoka beta...joj...

----------


## riba76

mravak  :fige:

----------


## mravak

beta 4877.   17 dnt 1blastociste ! jos se tresem ...

----------


## Loly

> beta 4877.   17 dnt 1blastociste ! jos se tresem ...


Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tena789

> beta 4877.   17 dnt 1blastociste ! jos se tresem ...


Vao, bravo...čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

> beta 4877.   17 dnt 1blastociste ! jos se tresem ...


wow.. bravo  :Sing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## Frćka

Koja beturina! Jupiiii! Čestitaaaam! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mravak cestitam!

----------


## žužy

Vau *mravak*,ma savršeno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*mravak* daj lijepu vijest javi i na odbrojavanje, taman ces mi doci ko secer za danasnju listu  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Mravak, cestitam, savrsena beta!

----------


## mravak

Hvala cure  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

odlicnaaa  beta

----------


## maku

Cure help!
16. sam imala transfer, betu bi trebala vaditi 2.1. Nakon transfera 5. i 6. dan sam imala jace bolove na lijevoj strani pogotovo. Kako mi ne da vrag mira, napravila sam test Clearblue Plus 10dnt i pojavio se blijedi plus. Drugi test drugo jutro s prvim urinom Clearblue compact jako jakp blijeda 2. linija. Zadnji test, jucer popodne primastick i nista vise od 15 min. Tek kasnije se pojavila jako blijeda druga linija. Na zadnjem pise ista osjetljibost kao na prvom. I kaj sad? Sta da mislim?

----------


## Inesz

sutra izvadi betu

----------


## Ginger

Primastic je s*anje od testa
I meni bio negativan, a trudna sam bila

----------


## Ginger

I da, izvadi betu surta

----------


## maku

> Primastic je s*anje od testa
> I meni bio negativan, a trudna sam bila


e to mi treba! hvala!! idem sutra odmah ujutro vadit betu pa javim

----------


## frka

i meni je primastick bio negativan na betu od oko 100. samo ti skokni do laba  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

13 dnt blastica beta 362... sta mislite jel to ok?

----------


## crvenkapica77

naravno da  je ok,   cestitam   !!   :Smile:

----------


## mravak

nera29,super beta,cestitam !

----------


## lberc

> nera29,super beta,cestitam !


potpisujem,sad se samo nek pravilno dupla

----------


## maku

> i meni je primastick bio negativan na betu od oko 100. samo ti skokni do laba


Beta 240! 14dnt 3d embrij! A moja, jel dobra?

----------


## mravak

> Beta 240! 14dnt 3d embrij! A moja, jel dobra?


i tvoja je odlicna ! cestitam

----------


## žužy

*Nera29,maku*,čestitam trudnice!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepa i pravilna duplanja i za ostale čekalice!

----------


## Ledamo

Transfer je bio jutros...jedna morulica, i jedan malo losiji embrij su vraceni. Doktor je bio jako zadovoljan s tom morulom, al mene ipak muci sto nije blastocista na 5. Dan. Kakva su vasa iskustva s morulama?

----------


## Nera29

Rekla mi sestra na odjelu da ni ne moram ponavljat... a moj gin bez njihovoga na papiru vjerovatno mi nece dat novu uputnicu za betu...a sto se mene tice mogu komotno zivit u ovom neznanju do utz  :Wink: )))

----------


## mravak

nera29,tako je i meni,zivim za ultrazvuk...kada je tvoj?

----------


## Nera29

a za nekih petnajstak dana jer je dr. na go do 13.1. mislim, rekla mi sestra da ce me zvat jer jos nemaju raspored za prvi...

----------


## Tena789

> a za nekih petnajstak dana jer je dr. na go do 13.1. mislim, rekla mi sestra da ce me zvat jer jos nemaju raspored za prvi...


Super beta, čestitam tako je i meni bila i odlično završilo:-, i nisam u Ri nikad ponavljala betu,jednom pa čekala ultrazvuk :Smile: Dsad čekam ishod ovog transfera,betu u petak i nadam se slično kao i kod tebe s obzirom na + :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, super su bete! Cestitam!

Jesam rekla da je taj primastick s*anje  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

> Super beta, čestitam tako je i meni bila i odlično završilo:-, i nisam u Ri nikad ponavljala betu,jednom pa čekala ultrazvukDsad čekam ishod ovog transfera,betu u petak i nadam se slično kao i kod tebe s obzirom na +


Uh ne usudim se jos niti veselit do utz, cak niti ne vjerujem nakom svega da je nesto se desilo pozitivno. 
Ma bit ce i tvoja isto super cim je testic vec +! Cestitam i ostalim curama na poz betama i cekalicama puno srece! 
A da ne ispadne samo chatanje... nakon pvog transfera mirovala sam samo dan transfera a sve ostalo samo uricu dnevno za utrogestane, setala sam, kuhala, spremala, sve normalno radila i eto uspjelo je a prije sam svaki put mirovala i nista...tako da mozda ima nesto u tom kretanju radi bolje cirkulacije...

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja vadim   7.1

----------


## sara10

*Crvenkapice* sretno ti, neka ti početak nove donese najradosniji trenutak i da se tako i nastavi!

Isto želim svim curama koje čekaju betu!

----------


## PinaColada

Sve najljepse u 2014-oj godini vam zelim!!!!!

Nakon malecne bete :Sad:  koju sam vadila 23.12. sam prekinula sa estrofemom i utrogestanom, te 25.12. Je pocelo krvarenje( prvo tanjusno i roskasto, zatim standardno, i onda neko ruzno smedjkarenje, bljufff)

I ta ko vec 10 dan nosam uloske, pa me zanima jel to stanje prihvatljivo, ili trebam kod ginica? Sad ovi odmori pa slabo ko radi oko nove god....

Unaprijed hvala ako imate savjet/prijedlog/ ili ste imale slicnu situaciju nakon neuspjele donacije j.s.  :Sad: (

----------


## anddu

Evo ledamo odgovaram ti mada si pitanje postavila na odborjavanju: 
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:
0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste
1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## Ledamo

Anddu hvala ti na postu  :Wink:  i sto si ispravila moju gresku..nazalost danas nije jedina, pogotovo na poslu  :Sad:  al sad imam jos jedno pitanje..kod mene na 5.dan nije bila blastocista, nego morula..onda bi kod mene implantacija  :Smile:  trebala biti otprilike dan kasnije..vise nista ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*Ledamo*,probaj ne razmišljat tolko o samoj implantaciji..i ovo što je anddu stavila uzmi s rezervom,jer pravilo je da pravila nema.Nit svi imaju 5. dpo blastice,mada je logično da prirodnim tjekom tako bude..nit se svima po špranci događa implantacija onda kad se "mora" dogoditi.
Pričekaj betu onda kad moraš,ako si nestrpljiva,napravi test koji dan prije.Sretno :Smile: 
Evo,ja sam imala poz. test 6. dnt trodnevnih.Kad se onda meni desila implantacija..

----------


## Ledamo

Draga *Zuzy*, u pravu si..samu sebe izludjujem..prosli put sam dva tjedna bila doma, mirovala i psihicki ludila..Zato sam ovaj put, vec danas otisla na posao..ne radim nista, sto mi je fizicko opterecenje..ali unatoc tome sto imam jako puno posla, te misli stalno naviru, tijelo osluskujem...Prosli put sam imala prvih par dana osjecaj da sam trudna,odnosno samu sebe sam ubjedila..ovaj put nije tako  :Smile:  Sta osjetim? Danac neko bockanje oko pupka i to je to...bit ce kako mi je sudjeno, ne mogu nista promijeniti, svjesna sam toga..danas sam vec kupila dva testa :D Jos je rano, ali nek su spremni :Cekam:  :fige:

----------


## Nera29

Cure da vas pitam... jeste uvijek striktno stavljale utrice bas na svakih osam sati ili je to koji put i sedam ili devet ili nes izmedju i jeste li koji put i popile ih umjesto stavljanja?
A one koje su pile estrofem, do kojega tjedna ste ga uzimale i dali postupno smanjivanje ili samo odjednom?

----------


## Ledamo

Meni je doktor rekao da ne mora biti tocno svakih osam sati..Stavim ujutro kad ustanem, onda opet nekad oko 2-3, i navecer pred spavanje. Pitala sam ga i smijem li piti, jer sam mislila da ce biti malo nezgodno na poslu stavljati ih..medjutim rekao mi je da nije preporucljivo jer nema takav ucinak

----------


## boogie woogie

ma BRAVOOOOOO betice pozitivke!!! sve su vam lijepe bete, ajde super i sretno dalje!!
Pina Colada, ja sam imala 2 biokemijske, slapovi NIjagare 2 tjedna..... sve normalno..... a nakon kiretaze ajme krvarenja..... valjda mjesec dana..... to je tako.

puse i drzmo se sve!!! zajedno smo jaci  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nera29

> Meni je doktor rekao da ne mora biti tocno svakih osam sati..Stavim ujutro kad ustanem, onda opet nekad oko 2-3, i navecer pred spavanje. Pitala sam ga i smijem li piti, jer sam mislila da ce biti malo nezgodno na poslu stavljati ih..medjutim rekao mi je da nije preporucljivo jer nema takav ucinak


 Hvala na odgovoru, vidim da si i ti bila na Fet, dali si bila u ciklusu s ovulacijom ili samo ste pratili endo? pijes i estrofem ili ne?

----------


## Ledamo

Bila sam na FET..Uzimala sam progynovu i na prvom ultrazvuku bili su zadovoljni sa endometrijem (12.dan, 9,8 )  tako da sam dva dana poslije dobila injekciju za ovulaciju, treci dan poslije toga je radjen transfer. I dalje uzimam progynovu,samo sto je doza smanjena i  naravno neizbjezni utrogest..Zivim u Njemackoj, tako da vjerojatno lijekovi nisu svi isti, al vjerojatno je namjena ista  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Zadnje dvije noci skoro nikako ne spavam, a kad i zaspem sanjam toliko lude snove..Danas me s lijeve strane pocelo boluckati prilikom mokrenja, jos mi treba da sam sad neku nahladu uhvatila. I od vjetrova cu vise poludjeti, bojim se kihnuti na poslu da ne bi bilo iznenadjenja  :Laughing:  Inace se dobro osjecam, normalno stalno se pitam sta se dolje dogadja, ali trudim se opustiti koliko god je to moguce. Bockanje u trbuhu vise ne uzimam tako ozbiljno kao prosli put, jer sad znam da to ama bas nista ne znaci..Zelim vam lijep vikend  :Kiss:

----------


## clematis

> Zadnje dvije noci skoro nikako ne spavam, a kad i zaspem sanjam toliko lude snove..Danas me s lijeve strane pocelo boluckati prilikom mokrenja, jos mi treba da sam sad neku nahladu uhvatila. I od vjetrova cu vise poludjeti, bojim se kihnuti na poslu da ne bi bilo iznenadjenja  Inace se dobro osjecam, normalno stalno se pitam sta se dolje dogadja, ali trudim se opustiti koliko god je to moguce. Bockanje u trbuhu vise ne uzimam tako ozbiljno kao prosli put, jer sad znam da to ama bas nista ne znaci..Zelim vam lijep vikend


ah, ah i ja sam u svoje dosadasnje 3 trudnoce imala lude snove.... drzim fige da se pilence cvrsto uvatilo  :Grin:

----------


## Ledamo

Tjekom proslog postupka, cijelo vrijeme i prije transfera su me nenormalno bolile grudi.Ovaj put su me  pocele danas popodne boliti, znaci 5dt.Znam da je vjerojatno od utrogesta, al jel ipak to normalno, s obzirom da ga vec 10  dana koristim.Ili je to ipak znak da ce menstruacija doci?

----------


## Nera29

Meni je to bio znak da sam trudna, jedan jedini jer nikad me ne bole niti u pms niti pod tabletama inace, drzim fige da je to to  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Ajme Nera draga, daj Boze..iskreno nisam ni pomislila da bi mogao biti dobar znak.Psiha radi kao luda..nocas u 3 me probudila tolika mucnina kao u putu...svjesna sam sve su zivci, jos  
8 dana do bete..mada uradit cu ja prije testic  :Wink:

----------


## boogie woogie

*Ledamo* grudi su meni isto bili glavni simptom! Kad je uspjelo bile su napete ko puska, a kad je bila i biokemijska ili 0 beta, onda se napetost od utrica smanjivala taman tako negdje tjedan dana nakon transfera. Sretno!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam drage moje...malo pozitive u svakom slucaju nece skoditi...Nego kad bih ja mogla test uraditi...u srijedu, 9dnt?  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

9 dnt bi trebao test pokazat kad je petodnevni embrij, 11 dnt kad je trodnevni sto si ti rekla da ti je treci dan radjen transfer al ima cura ovdje kojima je pokazao i ranije pa vidi koliko strpljenja budes imala samo ako ga prerano radis nemoj da te negativan rezultat uplasi jer nemora nista znaciti... ah tocno znam kako ti je, ja sad opet brojim dane do prvog uzv...uvijek nes brojimo  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Meni su transferirani smrzlici, navodno je peti dan to, al vise nista ne vjerujem..cekat cu do srijede..hvala ti puno  :Kiss:  a ti se nemoj puno brinuti, uzivaj u dugo iscekivanoj trudnoci..vidjet ces uzv ce biti u redu...al brojanju nije kraj  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

Ledamo imaš pp  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

Cure da vas pitam dali je neka imala nesto slicno? Vec me dva dana malo onako ko boli noga iznad koljena i gore i sad vidim da mi je natecena iznad koljena pa sve do kuka, sad nemam pojma dal je od lijekova ili sta a neznam koga zvat danas za pitat, uh

----------


## Nera29

Eto da se nadovezem, nazvala san ginekologiju i rekli mi da dodjem za svaki slucaj. Bila na uzv, sve je ok, cak se vidi i gv 6,1 mm i cista na jednom jajniku 25 mm. Al s obzirom na bolove u nozi i blagu natecenost gin. me je uputio vaskularnom na uzv noge za svaki slucaj jer kako kaze dugotrajno uzimanje estrogena moze imat  i vensku trobmozu za posljedicu. Nasrecu uzv noge je ok i sve je dobro, kao nek pripazim za svaki slucaj i mirujem. Tako da znate u slucaju da vam noge pocnu oticat i bolit a uzimate estrogene bolje otic na kontrolu pa makar ne bilo nista nego riskirat trombozu vena. uh.

----------


## Ledamo

E sta sve nece na nas..cuvaj se draga Nera  :Kiss: 
Evo meni 8dnt, iako radim, vrijeme nenormalno sporo prolazi. Cesto mi se vrti i neki naleti mucnine, vjerojatno od nespavanja. U wc idem svako pola sata, bojeci se hocu li ugledati crvenu vjesticu.Jucer sam imala bolove pri dnu stomaka, al jutros nista..tako sam umornaaa, danas mi jejedna  "draga " kolegica u lice rekla da izgledam uzasno iscrpljeno i jadno.Hvala!!!

----------


## mravak

Ledamo,zvuci mi dobro,kada ce test?

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo,zvuci mi dobro,kada ce test?


 Joj mravak, da bar  :Smile:  a test je spreman, vjerojatno ujutro cu raditi..toliko se bojim jos jednog razocarenja  :Sad:

----------


## Nera29

Danas mi pocelo smedje krvarenje i zvala sam humanu pa sam bila gore, gestacijska vrecica se vidi od 10 mm, plod se jos ne vidi ( ili ga nema) , poslo me vadit i betu, beta 9770, i reko dalje terapija i mirovanje... i da vidi uz gv jos nesto, pretpostavlja hematom koji valjda je uzrok krvarenja. Naravno da me sad strah i da sam uznemirena, pa sto mislite da li mogu uzeti Normabel cisto da me malo smiri, da li je netko imao slican slucaj?

----------


## mravak

Nera29,bas mi je zao sto ti se to desava,za Normabel ne znam...

----------


## maku

> Danas mi pocelo smedje krvarenje i zvala sam humanu pa sam bila gore, gestacijska vrecica se vidi od 10 mm, plod se jos ne vidi ( ili ga nema) , poslo me vadit i betu, beta 9770, i reko dalje terapija i mirovanje... i da vidi uz gv jos nesto, pretpostavlja hematom koji valjda je uzrok krvarenja. Naravno da me sad strah i da sam uznemirena, pa sto mislite da li mogu uzeti Normabel cisto da me malo smiri, da li je netko imao slican slucaj?


Nera, mozes uzeti Normabele. Moja ih je prijateljica pila za smirenje kontrakcija maternice. I meni je jucer uzvom vidjela samo gestacijsku vrecicu, stavila me na strogo mirovanje do kontrole u utorak posto jos smedarenje nije otislo. Uzrok krvarenju nije nasla. Kad moras ponovo na kontrolu?

----------


## Nera29

Onda cu si popit jednog. a na kontrolu tek u cetvrtak kad dolazi moj mpo doktor, s tim da je sve ok do onda. Ma mene je vise bilo strah da nije vanmaternicna ko prosli put al rekao je da s obzirom na tako veliku betu vm je iskljucena jer jajovod nije nista povecan. Sad samo cekanje, a koji je tebi danas dnt ili tjedan? ja sam 23 dnt, 6 tj.

----------


## maku

Meni je 24dnt, prema menstruaciji 6+1, al jucer mi je ginekologica rekla da razvoj odgovara 5+3. E sad ili kasni razvoj ili je implantacija bila kasnije, ko zna. Medutim, utjesilo me to sto je rekla da je sve to normalno za sada i da cemo slijedecu tjedan vec vise znati. Betu me nije slala vaditi.

----------


## Nera29

A ja sam imala lani vanmaternicnu pa sam zbog toga digla paniku pa me poslo vadit betu ponovo, vjerovatno inace nebi niti to.  A mozda je sve islo sporije, nema tu nekih pravila, mozemo samo cekat. Da li ti je pojacala dozu terapije ili nesto?

----------


## maku

Nije povecavala, al ja uzimam od transfera utrogestan 3x2, estrofem 2x1, prednizon 1x5mg. Samo mirovanje kaze, jos da nije toliko opasno sjedenje na poslu koliko truckanje u autu jer radim veliku kilometrazu svaki dan.

----------


## Nera29

Pa ako ti je preporucila mirovanje onda mozes na bolovanje, zar ne?

----------


## maku

Otvorila mi je bolovanje, G0 komplikacije u trudnoci. Nisam danas isla na posao.

----------


## Nera29

maku nadam se da si bolje danas, ja malo jesam. Cure ako znate koja da li da se brinem sto se na tako veliku betu plod jos ne vidi?

----------


## orhideja.

kod mene od samog početka nešto šteka.... :-
(mala gestracijska, te manjak vode. Po ginekologu-može bit sve ok,ali i može stvoriti komplikacije :/
Ima li netko da se razumije ili da ima iskustva?

----------


## Argente

Nera29, pa je malo čudno da se na toliku betu plod još ne vidi, ja bih se sigurno brinula. Mislim, nije da ti savjetujem da se brineš  :Smile:  bila si na pregledu, napravila si sve što je u tvojoj moći...ali oprez nije naodmet.
U prijevodu, ne mislim da briješ bezveze, situacija nije čista i samim time je teško biti bezbrižan.  :fige:  do četvrtka

orhi,  :fige:  i za tebe - nemam vlastitog iskustva ali svakako bi bilo bolje da je sve po špagu...kad ti je sljedeći pregled?

----------


## orhideja.

:Naklon:   soc gin mi je savjetovao da u ponedjeljak zovem mpo-pa onda budemo znali što i kako dalje.
Čitam da se 1 i 2 tromjesečje regulira i varira razina plodne vode-preporučuje se mirovanje i unos 3-4l vode-budem pokušala

----------


## Nera29

Ma to i mene malo brine al ionako ne mogu nista napraviti, rekao je doktor da u zadnje vrijeme ima dosta situacija s velikim betama a plod se jos ne vidi pa naknadno bude sve ok, nije djelovalo da me samo tjesi pa se onako mrvicu nadam da bude sve ok, cekanje je jedino sto mogu...

----------


## Inesz

> Danas mi pocelo smedje krvarenje i zvala sam humanu pa sam bila gore, gestacijska vrecica se vidi od 10 mm, plod se jos ne vidi ( ili ga nema) , poslo me vadit i betu, beta 9770, i reko dalje terapija i mirovanje... i da vidi uz gv jos nesto, pretpostavlja hematom koji valjda je uzrok krvarenja.


nakon oplodnje i stvaranje zigote slijedi embrionalni razvoj koji traje 8 tjedana. znači, embrionalno razdoblje traje 8 tjedana od oplodnje tj. do završetka 10. tjedna trudnoće. nakon 10 tjedna trudnoće u razvoju ljudske jedinke ne govorimo više o embriju (zametku) već o plodu (fetusu).

znači do 10 tt govorimo o embriju, a od 11 tt do rođenja o plodu.

na 6+0 uz gestacijsku  koja je tada prosječno duga oko 17 mm trebala bi biti vidljiva i žumančana vrećica. zapravo, uz gestacijsku dijametra 8 mm treba već biti vidljica žumančana v.

Nera, je li dr vidio žumančanu vrećicu kod tebe?

----------


## Nera29

Nije spomenuo nista o zumancanoj v....  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

> Nije spomenuo nista o zumancanoj v....


Dobro kaže Argente...to je malo čudno...malo više....
al držim fige da sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Eto tjesim se jutros da je dobro sto nema nikakvih tragova , ni smedjih ni nicega, pa cemo izgurat jos ovih nekoliko dana do uzv pa onda sta bude bude. Vise od lezanja i mirovanja ne mogu bas napravit, jel tako? 
I meni je sve to cudno al kod mene nikad nista ne ide po pravilima pa zasto bi ovo islo ( tjesim ja sebe naveliko) ...

Orhideja drzim fige da bude sve ok do kraja ikako kaze i moj doktor, nema tu pravila, samo polako  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

Trebam vas savjet cure..Buduci da je danas, na 12 dnt, test negativan, a betu vadim prekosutra, dal da prestanem uzimati terapiju, utrice i progynovu?

----------


## Strašna

ja bi terapiju uzimala do bete, a to i tebi savjetujem  :Smile: 
ta 2 dana ni vamo ni tamo....

----------


## Ledamo

U pravu si *strasna*..nista mi nece biti ako ih nastavim uzimati jos do sutra..hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

:Wink:  I sretno!

----------


## Nera29

Jedno pitanje ako neko mozda zna vezano uz Estrofem... uglavnom zvala sam mog gin da mi prepise jos Utrogestana , to shvaca, al cudi se da sta jos uzimam Estrofem nakon sto je kao trudnoca potvrdjena, da kakvi su to eksperimenti i da to vise ne bih trebala pit .prosli cetv bila na uzv kod mpo dokt. i on je rekao da nastavim s Estrofemom do ovog cetv kad je sljedeci uzv, sad ako mi ga ne prepise mislite da ce mi dat u ljekarni kupit bez recepta, neznam sta da mislim... ako ste uzimale Estrofem, do kad ste ga uzimale, ja sam dana 6+ 4...

----------


## bubekica

obozavam kad se socijalci prave pametni. ako imas preporuku mpo specijaliste, socijalac bi ti trebao dati recept.

----------


## Nera29

pa i ja to tako mislim, jer ako on sve zna cemu onda idem mpo doktoru uopce, nije dosta sve ovo sta prolazimo nego se jos i za recepte moramo grebat i molit...

----------


## mravak

nera29,kako se osjecas?
Ako ti je mpo dr pismeno napisao koju terapiju trebas uzimat onda ti ti soc.gin. mora napisat recept. A ako ne zeli,zamoli ga da ti pismeno napise da ne zeli/nemoze pa ces vidjet kako ce ti odmah ispisat recept.

----------


## Nera29

Osjecam se ok, proslo cetvrtak je bilo to smedjarenje i do kraja dana stalo i drugi dan samo flekice i do sad je ok, naravno svaki odlazak na wc je sok terapija a ko za inat stalno sam zedna i stalno moram ic  :Razz:  . Od simptoma i dalje onaj pocetni , napete grudi i to je to, nikakve mucnine niti nista drugo...
Nadam se da ce mi napisat taj recept, ako ne sutra saljem MM tamo, njega nema sanse da odbiju  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

super Nera,i vjerujem da je svaki odlazak na wc sok terapija,i meni je,stalno me strah da ne prokrvarim.
Danas sam 7+1...vrijeme tako sporo prolazi...cekam 12.tj. jer kao tada je manja mogucnost da nesto ode po zlu...

----------


## tina1986

1 Ivf sam imala 11/2013 - Beta 12 dnt 0 , ostala su mi 2 blastice za smrznuti. 
1 Fet- 2 blastice - danas mi je 1 dnt 2 smrzlica. Doktor kaže da su odlični. 
Drage moje da se i ja pridružim u iščekivanju bete.  Kako se vi osjecate??? 
Betu bi trebala vaditi 12 dnt , mada mislim da ću i ranije.

----------


## tina1986

Ej cure ima li koja cekalica bete???? 
Nije valjda da sam ovaj mjesec sama cekalica bete???

----------


## mg1975

Ima nas jos cekalica bete, baci oko na odbrojavanje.

----------


## kameleon

sinoć, 5dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice, dvije rozaste točkice,kao pomiješane s ostatkom utrića na dnevnom...i još dvije na wc papiru..
do 2 ujutro nisam mogla zaspati, od uzbuđenja!! totalno sam izvan sebe!!!
miriši mi na implantaciju, iako se bojim vjerovati u to!!!  :Smile:  :fige:  :scared: 
danas 6dnt, još 8 do beteeeeeee!!!

----------


## vatra86

:fige:

----------


## Strašna

> sinoć, 5dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice, dvije rozaste točkice,kao pomiješane s ostatkom utrića na dnevnom...i još dvije na wc papiru..
> do 2 ujutro nisam mogla zaspati, od uzbuđenja!! totalno sam izvan sebe!!!
> miriši mi na implantaciju, iako se bojim vjerovati u to!!! 
> danas 6dnt, još 8 do beteeeeeee!!!


Kameleon mila, držim fige..ručnonožne...  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> sinoć, 5dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice, dvije rozaste točkice,kao pomiješane s ostatkom utrića na dnevnom...i još dvije na wc papiru..
> do 2 ujutro nisam mogla zaspati, od uzbuđenja!! totalno sam izvan sebe!!!
> miriši mi na implantaciju, iako se bojim vjerovati u to!!! 
> danas 6dnt, još 8 do beteeeeeee!!!


I meni je zamirisalo pa mi vidi sad avatar! Držim fige da je to to!!!

----------


## mona22

> sinoć, 5dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice, dvije rozaste točkice,kao pomiješane s ostatkom utrića na dnevnom...i još dvije na wc papiru..
> do 2 ujutro nisam mogla zaspati, od uzbuđenja!! totalno sam izvan sebe!!!
> miriši mi na implantaciju, iako se bojim vjerovati u to!!! 
> danas 6dnt, još 8 do beteeeeeee!!!


 :fige:

----------


## tina1986

Pozdrav curke da se i ja javim i napisem svoja iskustva ovog propalog fet- a 
Opet sam se igrala s zivcima.  :Smile: 
Transfer je bio s 2 odlične blastice, nisam primala stopericu , samo estrofem 3x1 prije transfera i jos 3 dana nakon transfera, nakon transfer sam uzimali 3x1 duphaston , 1x1 andol, 1x1 folacin, i po potrebi normabelice 
5 dnt - 
6 dnt blagi + , jedva vidljiv, radila u jutro , pojavio se nakon 2 min 
7 dnt + jače vidljiv, radila navečer , odmah se pojavio
8 dnt + slabiji ali se vidi , radila navečer, nakon 3 min se pojavio 
9 dnt - , kasnije nakon 20 min jedva vidljiv svjetli plus 
10 dnt vodila betu koja je 0,6 

Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo. Ne kužim pozitivne tekstove 2 dana. 
Doktor kaže da napravimo test za 2 dana ali sumnjam da će bit pozitivan ! 
Molim mišljenje cura koje su imale slična iskustva

----------


## vatra86

Tina to se zove biokemijska trudnoca,  pogooglaj.. Ali ce ti se i cure s iskustvom javiti.. Zao mi je za neg betu

----------


## mona22

> Pozdrav curke da se i ja javim i napisem svoja iskustva ovog propalog fet- a 
> Opet sam se igrala s zivcima. 
> Transfer je bio s 2 odlične blastice, nisam primala stopericu , samo estrofem 3x1 prije transfera i jos 3 dana nakon transfera, nakon transfer sam uzimali 3x1 duphaston , 1x1 andol, 1x1 folacin, i po potrebi normabelice 
> 5 dnt - 
> 6 dnt blagi + , jedva vidljiv, radila u jutro , pojavio se nakon 2 min 
> 7 dnt + jače vidljiv, radila navečer , odmah se pojavio
> 8 dnt + slabiji ali se vidi , radila navečer, nakon 3 min se pojavio 
> 9 dnt - , kasnije nakon 20 min jedva vidljiv svjetli plus 
> 10 dnt vodila betu koja je 0,6 
> ...


Žao mi je   :Love:  i da kako ti je vatra već napisala to je bila biokemijska

----------


## mg1975

*tina* to je na žalost -kao što su ti cure već napisale- biokemijska, poznat mi je osjećaj.  :Love: 

Kod mene prošli put prva beta 28,0, a druga beta (nakon 2 dana) 9,0; ali rekao dr da je to dobar znak, budemo vidjeli. Ovaj put ne radim test već samo mantram da sam trudna do bete.

----------


## kameleon

cure, nažalost, ja smeđarim...što nikako nije dobar znak  :Sad: 
danas 10 dnt..4 dana do bete.. 
nisam htjela test jer sam uvjeravala samu sebe da ću dočekati betu, ali eto..
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

draga,nije dobar znak ,ali dok ne krene svjeza krv jos ima šanse !  :fige:

----------


## alma_itd

Smedjarenje nije strasno,nastavi sa utricima i nadaj se da nece krenuti svjeza krv. Mozes uraditi test za 2 dana ili izdrzati jos 4 dana do bete. Saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## HelloKitty

Ja u srijedu idem vaditi betu. Imam nekih simptomcica, ali sam radila gravignost 2x osjetljivi 12 dana nakon AIH-a i bio je -.
Ono sto mi je cudno su grudi. Inace me bole u PMS-u, ali ovo sad je nesto skroz drugacije.
Preksinoc sam imala prenose iz plača u smijeh i obratno  :Smile: 
Imam grceve u listovima. Svrbe me bradavice. Ponekad me nesto probode kroz stomak. 
Ne znam sta da mislim i cemu da se nadam. Samo znam da jedva cekam betu i da rijesim agoniju iscekivanja, opipavanja, prepipavanja i slicnog.

----------


## mg1975

Evo da prijavi i ovdje beta 0.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Mg, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Meni danas bio transfer, testic za dva tjedna 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

eto, baš gledam novu listu od 160 lijekova koji će se od veljače nadoplaćivati...
Duphaston, 42 tablete od po 10 mg se po novom nadoplaćuju 27,45 kn po kutiji.

----------


## Strašna

Duphaston? Pa ne nadoplaćuje li se on oduvijek? ja sam ga oduvijek nadoplaćivala...
Dobijem recept od socijalca al u ljekarni iako imam dopunsko i to sve jos nadoplaćujem oko 20tak kuna.

----------


## bubekica

Zar nije to ista cijena?

----------


## Inesz

ne znam za Duphaston kako je bilo ranije, samo je sada na novoj listi objavljen kao lijek za kojeg se vrši doplata od 27  kn po kutiji

----------


## bubekica

ja ga uvijek placam, ako se ne varam bas po toj cijeni...

----------


## Strašna

i ja isto...oduvijek doplaćujem...

----------


## žužy

Helou cure,ajmo kratit vrijeme do bete   :Smile: 
Danas 2. dnt,od transfera me povremeno pika u maternici ...pritisak dolje još od punkcije,i bolne cice al to od početka stimulacije.
Ja nekak volim ova dva tjedna do bete,u to vrijeme uživam u činjenici da sam možda trudna..no zato su mi zadnja dva,tri dana  pred vađenje bete koma.

----------


## željkica

žužy lani smo se pratile u čekanju bete i praćenju simptoma......neka ovaj put bude sve savršeno!

----------


## žužy

Fala draga Željkice,pusa tebi i tvom malom muškarčiću!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozzz, evo ja na 4dnt, dani se vuku, al trenutno mi je ravno.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

PapigaCapo,kolko dnevne su ti vračene?

----------


## dino84

Žužy, vadiš betu na moj rođendan  :Smile:  Pošto će meni biti najsretniji do sada, želim da i tebi donese puno sreće  :Kiss:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Žužy, vraćen mi jedan 8 stanični. Tebi si dva jel? Kad vadiš betu

----------


## žužy

Da,dva 4-stanična.Rečeno mi je izvaditi betu 5.3.,to bude 18. dpo.
Kad ćeš ti?

dino,baš si draga  :Kiss:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Sretno nam  :Smile: . Ja cu radit testic 1.3 pa vidit sta dalje


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Geja

Ja nakon transfera nikakve simptome nemam.jedino cicke bole,al to krenulo od utogestana mislim.. jedino sto kisem od pocetka?!!

----------


## žužy

Mene i dalje pikne tu i tam..i taj lagano bolni pritisak.Pogotovo dok pišam.
Zanimljivo,napuhnuta nisam ni malo,kak sam znala biti prije nakon transf.

----------


## Geja

Ja isto uopce nisam napuhnuta. 
A prosli puta jesam,sve do pred m. I kaj rec?
Jedino su mi suhi nepci kad se ujutro probudim, al to mi se cini je zato sto disem cijelu noc na nos zbog Bromergona...

----------


## Strašna

> Ja isto uopce nisam napuhnuta. 
> al to mi se cini je zato sto *disem cijelu noc na nos zbog Bromergona*...


Geja zašto dišeš na nos zbog Bromergona?

----------


## Geja

Strasna, uzimala sam 1 tbl Bromergona radi mikroadenoma (2 godine,smanjio se sa 6mm na 4mm), sli sad prije ovog postupka mi je povecalo na 2 tbl zbog povecanog prolaktina. Inace neke cure dosta lose podnose Bromergon,  meeni na svu srecu nije lose od njega, ali mi se vec od male doze znao zacepiti nos (uzimam ga prije spavanja). 
A sada otkidam,nos svaaku vecer potpuno zastopan... ali bit će bolje.
Pozdrav svim betočekalicama,ali i ostalima u postupku,cure vi ste ponos zenskog roda,samo glavu gore!!!

----------


## Strašna

I ja pijem bromergon, doduše sad sam na 1 dnevno. Bilo je i većih doza) Al nemam problema s njim. Nisam nikad čula za ovakav problem, pa zato pitah. Sorry na neznanju  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Da li itko ima iskustva sa pojavom afte/i u ustima nakon transfera? Ja sam primjetla da se meni gotovo uvijek nakon transfera pojavi afta (a inače mi zna se pojavit i pred mengu, al ne svaki put), pa me zanima da li postoji veza između nastanka afti i hormonalnih terapija koje prolazimo kroz stimulaciju, pa je to možda posljedica toga? Jer svaki put me nakon et ta afta ražalosti....

----------


## Strašna

Afte inače dodju od pada imuniteta....samo praši po vitaminima....
Za ostalo nisam sigurna, al ovo znam iz iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Da li itko ima iskustva sa pojavom afte/i u ustima nakon transfera? Ja sam primjetla da se meni gotovo uvijek nakon transfera pojavi afta (a inače mi zna se pojavit i pred mengu, al ne svaki put), pa me zanima da li postoji veza između nastanka afti i hormonalnih terapija koje prolazimo kroz stimulaciju, pa je to možda posljedica toga? Jer svaki put me nakon et ta afta ražalosti....


Ja mislim da afte dođu kad padne imunitet,a to je čak dobro nakon et,bolje će se embrij implantirati,tako sam čula možda nisam u pravu,ali nadam se da jesam  :Smile: .

----------


## Dulcinea

I ja mislim da je to zbog pada imuniteta. Stres uslijed stimulacije,punkcije,transfera.

Cure drage je li se ikome dogodilo da zaboravi uzet progesteron? Meni je jutros i tek sad sam skužila kad sam trebala popit Duphaston u 14 sati. 10-i mi je dan nakon transfera. Bio je FET u prirodnom ciklusu, ovulirala sam pa onda valjda postoji i žuto tijelo i luči nešto progesterona?? Ovo mi je peti transfer i prvi put da nisam prokrvarila već 8dnt. Nadam se da sad nisam nešto zeznula  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*dulcinea* ne brigaj  :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

joj Bubekica, pokušavam. uf,još imam i alarme za svaku tabletu ali kaj kad se lakše bilo okrenuti na drugu stranu  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Afte nemaju veze sa hormonalnom terapijom. Ako si sklona aftama koristi Zendium zubnu pastu.

----------


## sara10

O alma tako si me lijepo spustila na zemlju (ne mislim pritom na ništa negativno) već znam šta slijedi jer je scenarij sa aftom svaki puta isti...nagovješaj m..

----------


## Geja

Strašna, a zašto ti piješ Bromergon?
Ja bar mislim da je začepljen nos poslijedica te terapije, jer mi je tako endok rekla a i ne znam što bi drugo to bilo. Tebi super što dobro podnosiš, navodno je nekim curama slabo i padne im jako tlak...sretno ti bilo!

----------


## Strašna

ja sam ga počela uzimat zbog visokog prolaktina...sad ga uz bromergon drzim u normali.
imam i iscjedak iz obje bradavice (to su povezali s povisenim prolaktinom, koji se sad sredio, al iscjedak traje i dalje)
I da, inače imam i niži tlak, al nisam primjetila da jos vise padne od Bromergona. Bas nikakvih nuspojava. jedino sjedne teže na želudac ako je prazan. onda obavezno ujutro nesto pojedem, i onda uzmem terapiju.
I tebi sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Pad imuniteta ne mora nužno značiti loše  :Wink:

----------


## Nera29

> Pad imuniteta ne mora nužno značiti loše


Potpisujem XXXXX
dapače...cure s virozom, prehladom, svacim necim fino imale pozitivnu betu... po nekim teorijama moze cak i pomoc  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> O alma tako si me lijepo spustila na zemlju (ne mislim pritom na ništa negativno) već znam šta slijedi jer je scenarij sa aftom svaki puta isti...nagovješaj m..


 Tek si imala transfer, opusti se i da ti je novi zub narasto niš ne znači, kakav nagovještaj M!  :oklagija:

----------


## sara10

Ma tako je cure, ništa to ne znači. Nadam se ja i dalje, do samog kraja, neću dat jednoj afti da me izbaci iz takta  :cupakosu: , a btw danas je manja, ko da prolazi...

----------


## PapigaCapo

Cure kakvo je stanje? Ja 8dnt i nista bitno od simptoma. Samo ono najgore, pocela sam se nadat, grrrrrrr. Dosad mi bilo ravno


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Ajoj znam kak ti je..meni danas 8. dpo i od jučer sam malo napuhnuta,a malo prije me pral neki filing u trbuhu,ko pred mengu.
Pojela sam si malo čokolade i mam je bolje  :lool: 

p.s. tak je Frćka,reci ti njoj  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

:Shock: klagi


> Ajoj znam kak ti je..meni danas 8. dpo i od jučer sam malo napuhnuta,a malo prije me pral neki filing u trbuhu,ko pred mengu.
> Pojela sam si malo čokolade i mam je bolje 
> 
> p.s. tak je Frćka,reci ti njoj


Dobro da si rjesila taj umisljeni filing jer bi i ti dobila! :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## PapigaCapo

frcka će nas sve izmlatiti  :D

----------


## sara10

Samo tako Frćkice, treba reda uvesti  :Storma s bičem:   kada nastupi nervoza...

----------


## sara10

*Papigo* oće brzo neki testić pasti ili čekaš betu? Joj držim ti fige da je to to  :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Nemo jos test, primila brevactid u cetvrtak, al cekam ipak 14dpt, i onda radim testic. Beta je iznimno, ako testic sta pokaze  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Više nisam napuhnuta,prošao me i pms filing...danas me opet pikalo u maternici.
Laastane...  :psiholog:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja jutros sisice osjecala. Sad nista  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## miumiu

drage curke, 
meni je danas 14 dan nakon transfera i beta mi je 1155. Što se tiče simptoma, prvih par dana nakon transfera sam bila napuhnuta, osjećala nešto malo u trbuhu, cicke malo bolne ali ništa specijalno. Nisam baš mirovala i napominjem nisam mlada, uskoro 39. Svi simptomi ako su i postojali su prestali oko 7 dpt, cice se ispuhale, trbuh se ispuhao, 0 bodova. Jedino me je jednu večer trbuh jako bolio kao pred mengu. Uglavnom već sam se pomirila da ništa od toga i otišla sam i kupila test za trudnoću najjeftiniji, clearblue compact, cca 25 kn. Test sam napravila 10 dan transfera kao ajd da i to obavimo i da prestanem s terapijom jer nema smisla. Na moje veliko iznenađenje test je pokazao trudnoću. Isti dan sam ponovila u popodnevnim satima test, opet clearblue compact i opet je pokazao trudnoću. Simptomi i dalje ništa, cice malo bole, malo ne. Nadam se da će i dalje sve biti u redu, i iako je još rano za veliko veselje, želim vam reći da ja zaista nisam imala nikakve velike simptome. Čak sam imala jače simptome u prethodnom stimuliranom postupku pa beta 0. Također nisam imala nikakvih smeđih iscjedaka, točkica  :Smile:  i sl. I da, ono najbitnje, imala sam transfer dva osmostanična  :Smile: . Sretno!

----------


## željkica

Čekalice kako ste mi? sara,žužy,papigice,znam da vas ima još i svima vam držim ogromne  :fige:  za šta veće bete!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Hvala *Željkice* šta misliš na nas čekalice..... Ja sam danas ODLIČNO  :Yes: !!!

----------


## žužy

To *sara*,  :rock:  :pivo: 

miriši mi na test..

----------


## Geja

Miumiu,
Ja sutra idem vadit betu.isto nikakvih simptoma,a danas mi test pokazao dvije crtice.malo bole cicke,nema nikakvih spotinga niti iscijedaka.osim od utrica..takodjer mi vratili dva osmostanicna.sretno ti bilo!!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Žužy* nisam radila test, danas je tek 6dnt, al osjećam se lipo, pozitivno.

*miumiu i Geja* čestitam vam i sretno dalje!

----------


## žužy

miumiu,čestitam  :Very Happy: 

željkice,fala kaj misliš na nas  :Kiss:

----------


## BlueI

miumiu bravo  :Smile:  ... rekoh krenulo + doba  :Very Happy:

----------


## miumiu

Geja čestitam  :Smile: , Žužy, Sara10 i BlueI hvala na čestitkama, nadam se samo da će i dalje sve biti okej. Vama svima želim uskoro velike bete i ++++++  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

miumiu čestitam!!! Mogli bi biti i twinsi  :Klap:  Lijepo je vidjeti da i mi maratonke uspijevamo! 
Geja bravo!
A vi druge nestrpljivke pazite da vas Frćka ne ulovi!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Miumiu, Geja* čestitke!
Ajmo *Sara, Žužy, Papigice* nastavite niz! :fige: 
*Sneki,* pa vidiš da su odmah bolje! :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> *Miumiu, Geja* čestitke!
> Ajmo *Sara, Žužy, Papigice* nastavite niz!
> *Sneki,* pa vidiš da su odmah bolje!


potpisujem

----------


## Geja

Hvala na cestitkama,svim curama, ja prijavila betu na odbrojavanju,pa i da tu javim,beta 15dnt 794.
Sretno betocekalicama,nastavite niz~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shadow2

Cestitam Geja,Miumiu,Splicanka30!!!!!sretno nam svim betocekalicama,a tuznicama veliki hug!

----------


## Shadow2

Cure ma zanima me jel vi imate neke nuspojave od utrica? Ja bi se recimo od 24 sata sata dnevno svadjala 20..hvala bogu ova cetri spavam,a da ne spavam..ne garantiram..da ne bi i ta cetri :Wink: )))
Uzasno sam osjetljiva,i ne mogu se iskulirati...sta mi inace nije uopce problem..
I od svih mogucih simptoma..moj jedni simptom je ludilo :Wink: ))
Aj dobro tu i tamo grcevi,koji su mozda od bjesa :Wink: ))

----------


## žužy

*Shadow2*,hm...neznam baš da ti je to od utrića .. :Wink: 
Još i ovi grčevi..kad ti je beta?

Mene ovu noč probudilo ono čega se ježim,svršavanje u snu  :Nope:  nakon toga me dosta boljela maternica,baš neugodno.
Imam loša iskustva s tim glupim svrš. i onda odma letim na wc da vidim el ima krvi.Koma...

Kak ste cure,ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## vatra86

Joj Zuzy znam kako je s tim svrsavanjem... Ja sam ih cesto imala u T.. Ali je tebi to simptom T.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Pa znaš da mi se to događa uglavnom samo pred betu i malo nakon,ako je bila poz.A nikad nebudem zaboravila kad mi se to desilo s ravno 6tt i sa svakim grčom je letjela krv van.
Joj,došli su i ovi zadnji dani...do sad je bilo supač  :spava: 

 :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Zuzy, koliko jos? 
Ja nista simptoma, test sutra popodne. Siznit cu


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Beta je u srijedu,a test neznam kad bi...al svakak budem prije,sad za vikend.Pa šta bude-bude,idemo riskirat  :pivo: 
I kod mene stanje nepromjenjeno cijelo vrijeme...
Di su nam druge curke,znam da nas ima više betočekalica.

----------


## Shadow2

> *Shadow2*,hm...neznam baš da ti je to od utrića ..
> Još i ovi grčevi..kad ti je beta?
> 
> Mene ovu noč probudilo ono čega se ježim,svršavanje u snu  nakon toga me dosta boljela maternica,baš neugodno.
> Imam loša iskustva s tim glupim svrš. i onda odma letim na wc da vidim el ima krvi.Koma...
> 
> Kak ste cure,ima kakvih novosti?


Od utrica je,uvijek sam zivcana od njih. :Evil or Very Mad: 
Beta mi je kad i tebi 5.3, danas sam u stanju..bas me briga,bit ce sta bude :Razz: 
A sutra? Tko zna, ukucani mi se sklanjaju s puta. :Laughing:

----------


## Anci272

Evo samo da javim da sam jutros (sad već jučer ujutro  :Smile: ) napravila testić i ništa. Sve se nadam da je to zato što je još rano, 13dnp. Mislim da ću sutra preskočiti, pa sljedeći testić napravim u subotu. Možda bude više sreće. :Unsure:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Anci jel 13dnp ili 13dnt? Ako je 13dnp, onda je to ili 10 ili cak 8 dpt sta je malo rano. Sretno 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zima77

Svim curama vibrice za pluseve na testu i pozitivne bete budite uporne bit će ,ja sam čekala dugo godina i evo me pred porodom curke moje sretno

----------


## žužy

*Anci272* ,žao mi je... :Love: 
Pridružujem ti se,i ja pišnula jednu crticu..isto na 13. dpo.
Sinoć me počela boljeti glava a od jutra me sise više ne bole,a to kod mene znači samo da menga dolazi kroz dan,dva.

----------


## Shadow2

> *Anci272* ,žao mi je...
> Pridružujem ti se,i ja pišnula jednu crticu..isto na 13. dpo.
> Sinoć me počela boljeti glava a od jutra me sise više ne bole,a to kod mene znači samo da menga dolazi kroz dan,dva.


Bas mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: ,ali opet.. Testici znaju bit nepouzdani.drzim fige da je to.

----------


## PapigaCapo

Daj zuzy, zasto tako rano tedtic? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## frodo

> *Anci272* ,žao mi je...
> Pridružujem ti se,i ja pišnula jednu crticu..isto na 13. dpo.
> Sinoć me počela boljeti glava a od jutra me sise više ne bole,a to kod mene znači samo da menga dolazi kroz dan,dva.


zuzy,to je,ako dobro racunam,11 dana nakon transfera?
ma mozda je ipak rano,ja sam u prvoj trudnoci napravila test 12 dana nakon tr.,I jeeeeedva se vidjela druga crtica
ipak drzim jos  :fige:  :Love: 

anci272  :No: ,zao mi je...

----------


## žužy

Ma nije rano,preksutra treba menga...
Ali budem ja svakak ponovila sutra u jutro..samo,da ima čega vjerojatno bi pokazalo bar sjenku.

----------


## sanjam

Cure moja beta danas, 11dnt 455. Jel to u redu? Sad se mora dalje pravilno duplati?
Toliko sam citala o tome a sada kad je pozitivna sve mi se pomijesalo...

----------


## sretna 1506

> Ma nije rano,preksutra treba menga...
> Ali budem ja svakak ponovila sutra u jutro..samo,da ima čega vjerojatno bi pokazalo bar sjenku.


Rano je to,kad sam prošli put bila trudna napravila sam test 14 dt i jedva se vidila druga crta,a nakon 2 dana beta 600.

----------


## željkica

oo žužy jako jako mi je žao  :Love:  jako!

----------


## frodo

> Ma nije rano,preksutra treba menga...
> Ali budem ja svakak ponovila sutra u jutro..samo,da ima čega vjerojatno bi pokazalo bar sjenku.


ma ja se još uvijek nadam.......... :Love: 
napravi još sutra ujutro...

----------


## Anci272

> Anci jel 13dnp ili 13dnt? Ako je 13dnp, onda je to ili 10 ili cak 8 dpt sta je malo rano. Sretno


PapigaCapo 13dnp mi je bio jucer, ali ne nadam se vise. Danas mi je počelo lagano krvarenje. :Sad:

----------


## riba76

> Cure moja beta danas, 11dnt 455. Jel to u redu? Sad se mora dalje pravilno duplati?
> Toliko sam citala o tome a sada kad je pozitivna sve mi se pomijesalo...


Bravo,super je beta!
Napravi je za 2dana.
Bit ce sve ok!

----------


## Anci272

> *Anci272* ,žao mi je...
> Pridružujem ti se,i ja pišnula jednu crticu..isto na 13. dpo.
> Sinoć me počela boljeti glava a od jutra me sise više ne bole,a to kod mene znači samo da menga dolazi kroz dan,dva.


Žužy  :Love: 
Ma ima još nade sve dok menga ne stigne. Možda bude sve ok. Meni je nažalost izgleda već došla.

----------


## Frćka

> Ma nije rano,preksutra treba menga...
> Ali budem ja svakak ponovila sutra u jutro..samo,da ima čega vjerojatno bi pokazalo bar sjenku.


 I?

----------


## frodo

Sanjam,beta je super,cestitam!

zuzy,drzim fige,javi se :Love: 

Ja danas 2 dnt,  ziiiivc :gaah: aaaana,  nekako mi se place jer kao da imam osjecaj da nece uspjeti
zapravo me nervoznom radi ovo lezanje u kuci...a van se u setnju jos nekako ne usudim

----------


## žužy

*Anci272*,  :Sad:  :Love: 

Evo ja potvrdila jutros jučerašnji minus,veliki da veči nemre biti.
Nek ide vrit.
Neznam kaj dalje  :Nope:

----------


## saraya

> Ma nije rano,preksutra treba menga...
> Ali budem ja svakak ponovila sutra u jutro..samo,da ima čega vjerojatno bi pokazalo bar sjenku.


žužy draga kad ti je bio et, mislim 2 dana prije mene.. 19.2.? dvodnevni embrijići? mislim da ti je jako rano za testić...možda u utorak? ja ga još neću niti raditi...isto nemam simptome osim pms-a :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Anci, zuzy, zao mi je
Pridruzujem se i ja minusima  :Sad:  danas 14dnt digitalni minus


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

:gaah: 
Tako sam sretna bila neki dan dok su cure počele redati pluseke...i reko još malo, još malo i mi krečemo!
I sad sve iz početka.
Žao mi je  *papigice*,grlim.

----------


## frodo

zuzy,papigice... :Crying or Very sad: ,sad nema rijeci utjehe

ako moze pomoci,ja to prebolim tako da se lijepo spremim I odem u setnju sa psom,I to brzim hodom
tako izbacujem iz sebe bijes I tugu I ljutnju
onda se jos isplacem ako mi se place
I krecem ispocetka sa zivotom
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*frodo*,tog trena svijet mi se slomi,još dok vidim suze u muževim očima,nema mi gorega  :No: ..ali kratko tugujem,nekak se brzo dignem,i počnem misliti na dalje,planove. I sad se veselim usisivaču,pranju prozora i tim nekim,u zadnje dane zapostavljenim poslovima...danas idem k sestri,gnjavit nećaka.
Proči će i to...bilo je i gorih dana.

Zbilja je lijepi dan,otiđi u šetnju..makar oko kuće,al nek ti sunce napuni baterije   :Bouncing:

----------


## Anci272

Žužy, papigaCapo, zbilja mi je žao što dijelite moju sudbinu. :Love: 
Ja sam napravila još jedan testić maloprije i potvrdila što sam već znala. 
Smeđkarenje mi traje već drugi dan, još uvijek nije jače krenulo.

----------


## nova21

koji dan nakon transfera se može pravit testić, vraćena mi je 1 mrva 3 dan nakon punkcije

----------


## željkica

*Papigice* grlim jako svaka riječ je suvišna,*žužy* isto velik zagrljaj!

*sara* ajde nas ti razveseli!

----------


## Frćka

> *Papigice* grlim jako svaka riječ je suvišna,*žužy* isto velik zagrljaj!
> 
> *sara* ajde nas ti razveseli!


Potpisujem! 
Žužy joooj, baš mi je žao!!! :Sad:

----------


## Zeljka33

Žužy drž se i brzo u nove pobjede  :Smile:  nek bude sljedeci dobitni

----------


## frodo

> *frodo*,tog trena svijet mi se slomi,još dok vidim suze u muževim očima,nema mi gorega ..ali kratko tugujem,nekak se brzo dignem,i počnem misliti na dalje,planove. I sad se veselim usisivaču,pranju prozora i tim nekim,u zadnje dane zapostavljenim poslovima...danas idem k sestri,gnjavit nećaka.
> Proči će i to...bilo je i gorih dana.
> 
> Zbilja je lijepi dan,otiđi u šetnju..makar oko kuće,al nek ti sunce napuni baterije


prava si hrabrica I optimistica  :Heart: 
I Ja sam ista kao ti,svaki puta nakon neuspjesnog postupka izglancam kucu do temelja,nikad prije ni poslije nije tako cista!
navecer stisni muza I zajedno se isplacite,I neka na kraju iduceg postupka samo od srece placete,od srca vam to zelim  :Love: 

Ja sam bila oko kuce malo, bilo je bas prekrasno vani

----------


## frodo

> koji dan nakon transfera se može pravit testić, vraćena mi je 1 mrva 3 dan nakon punkcije


nova,ja obicno radim 12. dan nakon transfera,tada moral biti pozitivan ako je uspjelo
s tim da dan transfera racunas kao nulti
drzim fige!

----------


## nova21

znači danas je1dpt

----------


## bubekica

Punkcija ti je bila u srijedu zar ne? Danas transfer? Ako je danas bio transfer, sutra je 1dpt (dan poslije/nakon transfera).

----------


## nova21

punkcija srijeda transfer jučer, danas 1dpt

----------


## boogie woogie

DObra vecer svima! da se I ovdje prijavim za cekanje beturine :D danas FET 1blastica, 1 kompaktacija, a ovaj put su mi dali uz utrogestan I estrofem 2x1. Zasto estrofem? Od transfera. Inace mi je endometrij uvijek dobar, neki dan bio 13mm. Jel ima kakve veze s ucestalim biokemijskima? Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

I ja se pridružujem ovom negativnom nizu....test negativan jučer i danas i m. je počeo...već odavno...
Imala sam pravu psiho torturu ovaj tjedan. 6dnt i 7dnt sam imala na wc papiru crveni trag kao neka žilica i samo to i ja se obradovala da je to implantacijsko, onda sam 8dnt i 9dnt prokrvarila ujutro kao početak menge i onda bi to stalo i nakon toga samo neki manji trag na wc papiru, 10 i 11 dnt isto neko lagano krvaruckanje, još uvik sam se malo nadala, al dva negativna testa i sinoć glavobolja i menz. koji je kenuo su dovoljan znak. Baš bezveze.

----------


## Loly

*Sara*  mila baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Anci272

U utorak imam vađenje bete, ali znam da će biti negativna. Što dalje? Kada najranije mogu krenuti s novim IVF-om?
I drugo pitanje, gdje se vadi beta na VV? Isto se javim sestrama ili trebam na onaj šalter nasuprot sobe gdje se vade hormoni?

Sara10, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*sara* draga baš mi je žao,grlim te jako!

----------


## željkica

*Loly* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## ljube

> DObra vecer svima! da se I ovdje prijavim za cekanje beturine :D danas FET 1blastica, 1 kompaktacija, a ovaj put su mi dali uz utrogestan I estrofem 2x1. Zasto estrofem? Od transfera. Inace mi je endometrij uvijek dobar, neki dan bio 13mm. Jel ima kakve veze s ucestalim biokemijskima? Hvala


Estrogen ovdje dodan uz progesteron ima funkciju potpore žutom tijelu.

----------


## malena0808

Draga sara, jako, jakoooo  mi je zao, ne mogu virovat!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Sara, bas mi je žao! :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

*sara*  :Love:  strašno mi je žao draga.... izdrži!

----------


## bubekica

> U utorak imam vađenje bete, ali znam da će biti negativna. Što dalje? Kada najranije mogu krenuti s novim IVF-om?
> I drugo pitanje, gdje se vadi beta na VV? Isto se javim sestrama ili trebam na onaj šalter nasuprot sobe gdje se vade hormoni?
> 
> Sara10, žao mi je


Na VV dodjes u 8, uputnicu za betu predas sestrama kod doktora, izvadis betu u sobi 403 i dodjes oko 10h pa ti doktor kaze nalaz i odmah se dogovorite za dalje. Tako barem ja radim - odmah obavimo i mini konzultacije (vecina nas je nestrpljiva sto dalje). U principu se ceka 4-6mj za iduci IVF. Sretno!


Sara  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Sara,draga moja i ovdje ogromni zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Anci272

Bubekica, puno hvala!

----------


## riba76

Sara  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*sara10*, žao mi je....Grlim...

----------


## sretna 1506

> I ja se pridružujem ovom negativnom nizu....test negativan jučer i danas i m. je počeo...već odavno...
> Imala sam pravu psiho torturu ovaj tjedan. 6dnt i 7dnt sam imala na wc papiru crveni trag kao neka žilica i samo to i ja se obradovala da je to implantacijsko, onda sam 8dnt i 9dnt prokrvarila ujutro kao početak menge i onda bi to stalo i nakon toga samo neki manji trag na wc papiru, 10 i 11 dnt isto neko lagano krvaruckanje, još uvik sam se malo nadala, al dva negativna testa i sinoć glavobolja i menz. koji je kenuo su dovoljan znak. Baš bezveze.


Žao mi je jako,nadala sam uspjehu.

----------


## kika222

Sarice draga  :Love:   i nemoj gubiti nadu!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Loly

> *Loly* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


Ja se od sutra pridružujem ode, sutra transfer, 3. dan. Ovaj put mi dr. P uobičajenoj terapiji dodao i fragmin 2500 od jučer, nadam se da će pripomoći da se mrvice bolje uhvate  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Zao mi je cure.. Sara,Papiga capo,Anci,Zuzy. :Crying or Very sad: 

Evo da ja malo razbijem tuzni niz...nakon 7 i po godina..da i ja docekam svoju prvu pozitivnu betu. 360 :Wink:

----------


## frodo

Sara,žao mi je,jaaaaako.... :Crying or Very sad: , sad pokupit svoje krhotine opet na hrpu i uporno dalje... <3

Shadow2, braaavo, čestitam! :Very Happy: ,sve najbolje vam želim!


Ja danas 4 dnt,simptomi klasika, tvrd trbuh, tu i tamo nekaj štrecne, slabost i valunzi kad sam na nogama jer sam ove dane malo previše  :jutro: , ovi utrići su mi super opijat 
 :Grin: 

valunzu si mi zapravo uvijek siptom pms-a, pa me strah da je to već to  :Mad: 

jel koja trudnica imala valunge u tim danima nakon transfera?

----------


## žužy

*sara10*  :Sad: .. žao mi je draga.

----------


## boogie woogie

*shadow*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*frodo*, meni su valunzi bili los znak, al to mi se kod tebe cini prerano, 4dnt? ceeeeekaj jos malo prije nego pocnes osluskivat simptome  :Razz:

----------


## Anci272

> Evo da ja malo razbijem tuzni niz...nakon 7 i po godina..da i ja docekam svoju prvu pozitivnu betu. 360


Shadow2, bravoooo, super vijest... bas mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## boogie woogie

evo meni danas 3dnt  :Cekam:  bome necu izdrzat ni jos 6 dana, a kamoli kako sam rekla 2 tjedna  :drama: 
nikakvih simptoma hvala bogu nema!  :Sing:

----------


## nova21

cure da vas pitam dali bi ja 7dnt mogla autom do svoje dr, trebat ću po lijekove

----------


## žužy

*nova21*,odi samo,nemoj se brinuti..malo cirkulacije dobro dođe  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

u petak ću otići, doduše nije daleko, al ću se odvesti, mm radi pa ću sama. više ne ležim stalno, danas 4dnt. polako ću počet s laganim kuhanjem ručka i malo šetnje po kući

----------


## saraya

> u petak ću otići, doduše nije daleko, al ću se odvesti, mm radi pa ću sama. više ne ležim stalno, danas 4dnt. polako ću počet s laganim kuhanjem ručka i malo šetnje po kući


ma draga, ja sam vozila radit od osijeka do vukovara od 4dnt..nisam mogla sjedit kući!!! nemoj usisavat, nosit korpu veša ..hodat kilometarske šetnje..ali sad..nemoj pretjerivat  :Smile: ako se zaljepi zaljepi, ako ne ne..nažalost ne možeš ništa...ali dobro, nemoj plesati akrobatski rock´n roll  :Aparatic:

----------


## sanjam

Saraya cestitam, predivna vijest!

----------


## saraya

> Saraya cestitam, predivna vijest!


Sanjam čestitke i tebi wow koja betaaaaaa :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjam

Saraya beta opet za 2 dana? Javi nam, cekamo te!
Vidim da smo u istoj bolnici. 
Meni vracene 2 blastice, sad se brinem da nije beta previsoka ali probat cu se smiriti, opustiti i dalje dan po dan pa kako bude!

----------


## saraya

sanjam, da..ß u čet!! uh..samo da se dupla....ja sam u Vg  :Smile:  jesi javila nalaz? Šta kažu u Vg? Ma samo smireno..

----------


## sanjam

Sestra kaze super beta, tako da cu probat dalje smireno..
Cekamo tvoje lijepe, duple vijesti u cetvrtak!

----------


## saraya

Eto super :Smile:  onda laganini...uh ja sam se već unervozila..nadam se da će sve bit ok...još ne vjerujem i buljim u svoju betu..hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Mene čeka transfer idući tjedan. Skroz sam nova u svemu ovome i svašta sam pročitala, pa me zanima iskustvo vas vjerodostojnih.
Kak ste se ponašale nakon transfera? Ne mislim ležati niti raditi neki fizički posao. Al što niste radile od uobičajenih stvari? Frendici je u trudnoći rečeno da ne smije putovati duže od pola sata na posao. Ja do posla imam 40 minuta vožnje, odnosno tamo i nazad 60 km. Znam da nisam trudna nakon transfera, ali mi je to cilj pa pretpostavljam da na neke stvari ipak trebam pripaziti.

----------


## boogie woogie

meni danas 4dnt, nista nema simptoma..... ko ce jos 5 dana izdurattttt!!!!

*Sadie* a citaj tu po forumu, naci ces sve odgovore na tvoja pitanja, barem sam ja uvijek nasla  :Smile: 
Ja inace ne zagovaram mirovanje, osim 1-2 dan nakon transfera, ali sad bas da se truckas u autu 40 min..... e to nisam sigurna. Te lagane vibracije...... mislim, za to sigurno nema dokaza za da ili ne. 
p.s. nadamo se da ces biti trudna nakon transfera  :Smile:  SRETNO!!

----------


## lberc

ja sam u dobitnom postupku mirovala jedno 3 dana i ne skroz strogo,a poslije sam i kuhala,čistila,usisavala,peglala,al sve po malo i lagano,ali sam zapravo sve radila
cure sa poziivnim betama,čestitam!

----------


## sanjam

Ja sam mirovala samo na dan transfera, nakon toga sve normalno, samo malo laganije.. I da, nisam prala prozore, podove i slicno.
Osobno mislim da nema potrebe prikovati se za krevet.

----------


## Sadie

Fala na odgovorima. 
Nit se ne mislim prikovati za krevet, al se ne bih druckala nepotrebno. Samo me to putovanje malo muči. Inače planiram sve raditi kao inače samo laganini prvih nekoliko dana.

----------


## Sadie

> *Sadie* a citaj tu po forumu, naci ces sve odgovore na tvoja pitanja, barem sam ja uvijek nasla 
> Ja inace ne zagovaram mirovanje, osim 1-2 dan nakon transfera, ali sad bas da se truckas u autu 40 min..... e to nisam sigurna. Te lagane vibracije...... mislim, za to sigurno nema dokaza za da ili ne. 
> p.s. nadamo se da ces biti trudna nakon transfera  SRETNO!!


Hvala.  :Smile:  
Frendici je rekla ginica da ne smije dugo putovati u trudnoći (do pola sata u 1 smjeru). Drugoj frendici je ginić rekao da su ležeći policajci mali stresovi za bebu. Jesu li oni paranoični il u pravu ne znam, al ne želim niti otkriti. 
Zato me malo muči to putovanje. Al bude valjda sve ok.

----------


## saraya

> Hvala.  
> Frendici je rekla ginica da ne smije dugo putovati u trudnoći (do pola sata u 1 smjeru). Drugoj frendici je ginić rekao da su ležeći policajci mali stresovi za bebu. Jesu li oni paranoični il u pravu ne znam, al ne želim niti otkriti. 
> Zato me malo muči to putovanje. Al bude valjda sve ok.


Meni je veći stres bio biti s mojom ludom glavom ona 3 dnt :Laughing: pa to je bilo strašno....kakve sam scenarije vrtila, strašno...tako da je meni posao dobro došao i putovala sam 35km u jednom smjeru, dakle 70km dnevno..do neki dan :Smile:  mislila sam da je menga kad ono beta pokazala drugačije, e pa sada odmaram  :Smile:  sama odluči šta je za tebe bolje :Cool:  samo ništa fizički teško!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

ah *saraya* blago tebi! CESTITAM!!!
meni danas 5dnt, jucer kao da sam imala neke pms osjecaje, ne mogu ih nazvat grcevima, al ono nesto mutno i podmuklo, i osjecaj u nogama...... kad ce nedjelja da napravim teeeest!!!

----------


## mare77

> ah *saraya* blago tebi! CESTITAM!!!
> meni danas 5dnt, jucer kao da sam imala neke pms osjecaje, ne mogu ih nazvat grcevima, al ono nesto mutno i podmuklo, i osjecaj u nogama...... kad ce nedjelja da napravim teeeest!!!


Uhhh i ja čekam nedjelju, prvo sam mislila ne raditi test i čekati srijedu kad je beta ali već sad vidim da neću izdržati :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

> Uhhh i ja čekam nedjelju, prvo sam mislila ne raditi test i čekati srijedu kad je beta ali već sad vidim da neću izdržati


ma da, ko ce izdrzat. ja sam svecano najavila da necu radit betu do 7 dana nakon ocekivane M, a gle sad, testic ce pasti 1 dan prije ocekivane M. makar, htjela sam ga ja vec i jutros na 5dnt  :Laughing:

----------


## Loly

Cure kako ste nestrpljive,  :fige:  za + na testu  i velike bete!
Meni danas tek 2 dnt, jedva čekam u ponedjeljak ići radit, već mi je dosta odmaranja. E sad imam jedno pitanje, u subotu imam sistematski koji uključuje i uzv abdomena. Što mislite da li to može imati kakvog utjecaja (bit će 4dnt), jel netko imao iskustva s tim? Pitala sam mog MPO kaže da mogu slobodno, samo da ne radim ginekološki pregled. Nije da ja njemu ne virujem, ali opet nekako me frka...

----------


## bubekica

*Loly* tebe sam sanjala sinoc, iako te ne poznajem  :Smile:  i bio je uspjesan ovaj postupak, a moje vidovnjacke sposobnosti su poznate na pdf-u prije zaceca  :Smile: 
i mozes bez brige na uzv abdomena...

----------


## Loly

> *Loly* tebe sam sanjala sinoc, iako te ne poznajem  i bio je uspjesan ovaj postupak, a moje vidovnjacke sposobnosti su poznate na pdf-u prije zaceca 
> i mozes bez brige na uzv abdomena...


Draga moja kako si me nasmijala  :Smile:  Nadam se da će se i ovaj put tvoje vidovnjačke sposobnosti pokazati točnima  :Kiss:

----------


## nova21

cure kako su vam (.)(.) nakon transfera, ja ludim, jako su osjetljive a bradavice nesmijem dootaknuti koliko su bolne (osjetljive) danas 6dnt

----------


## saraya

> ah *saraya* blago tebi! CESTITAM!!!
> meni danas 5dnt, jucer kao da sam imala neke pms osjecaje, ne mogu ih nazvat grcevima, al ono nesto mutno i podmuklo, i osjecaj u nogama...... kad ce nedjelja da napravim teeeest!!!


hvala :Smile:  ma boogie ja nisam imala nikakve simptome..samo pms i onda "menga"

----------


## Sadie

Jedva čekam transfer (u srijedu), ali znam da ću izluditi do bete. Već sam 2 puta imala simptome trudnoće (lažne, naravno) pa ću valjda uspjeti ignorirati promjene u tijelu nakon transfera. Ak niš drugo, morat ću igrati PlayStation  :Very Happy:  i čitati knjige da ne razmišljam o tome.

----------


## suzy.s

evo curke i ja vam se pridružujem!!! danas mi 3 dnt trodnevnog embrija! za sada sve ok-------- živci smireni i čekamo betu 21.03
*loly* vidim da je tebi i meni isti dan! kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## Loly

> evo curke i ja vam se pridružujem!!! danas mi 3 dnt trodnevnog embrija! za sada sve ok-------- živci smireni i čekamo betu 21.03
> *loly* vidim da je tebi i meni isti dan! kad ti vadiš betu?


Ja ću vaditi 17.3. to je 13 dnt, mislim da je to ok! Jesi ti u Rijeci u postupku, ko njih je tako kasno vađenje bete? Oće pasti koji testić prije? I kod mene za sada sve ok, ali imam stalno te pms bolove konstantno nisko.

----------


## nova21

ja kupila testić al neznam kad bi ga mogla napravit inače beta 17.3

----------


## suzy.s

malo imam kao  pritisak u području maternice ali to je od utrića tako da me to ne zabrinjava! a za testić još neznam . predzadnji put radila test bio +, kad drugi dan prokrvarila i bila biokem. pa sam rekla nema više testića. a zadnji put vadila betu bez testa prije i opet biokem. pa mi bilo žao da ga nisam radila da barem nakratko   "uživam da sam trudna"............. a sad ču viditi "kako me ulovi"!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

ajoj, strpljen spasen, no ja radila testic jucer popodne  :Grin:  5dnt, 10dno, nishhhh
mislim da cu cekat do nedjelje na jutarnji urin, to bi bilo kao dan prije ocekivane menge....8dnt. a betu..... ma necu ni radit, sta ce mi beta  :Wink:  tek mozda za nekih 10ak dana, ukoliko menga ne dodje.  :Raspa:

----------


## Loly

Uh tek 4 dnt, mene muči nesanica, popraćena učestalim noćnim mokrenjem. Jutros jaki pritisak i bolovi imala sam osjećao kao da me boli debelo crijevo, srećom prošlo za par min.
Obavila sistematski, naravno anemična i kaže dr. da vidi zadebljani uterus.

----------


## suzy.s

a di ste cure?  meni danas 6dnt i napetost polako počinje (živci naravno)  a vama kako je???????????

----------


## Loly

*suzy.s* pratimo se  :Wink:  I meni 6dnt, ne osjećam NIŠTA, ne probada, ne boli, (.)(.) normalne, ispuhane, znam da je rano, ali ne miriše na dobro: E i pojavili se prištići koji uvik nagovještaju mengu za par dana  :Mad:

----------


## boogie woogie

ma kako je, nikako, zivci pucaju, jao kako to vrijeme sporo ide kad ne treba!
ja imam blijedi plusic vec 3 dana, slabo tamni..... to je danas 9dnt 2 bc, FET.
od simptoma, pa ne puno, osim sto mi je sinoc bas bilo mucno dosta navecer.... inace sam sklona mucninama.
(.)(.) nista, grcevi nista, tu i tamo neki osjecaj da ce kao grcevi al ne, onda tu i tamo osjetim jajnik kako me pikne- to sam vesela, mislim si neka neka radi  :Wink: 
a jedan potkozni mi se pojavio na prsima, sto je inace nikad slucaj, to onaj bolni, sad je prosao....
vec danima vozim bicikl i nema nikakvog mirovanja. pa sta Bog da. betu cu radit krajem tjedna, da joj dam vremena da me uvjeri da ce ostati  :Wink:

----------


## mersa

evo da se i ja priduzim cekalicama...
danas mi je 4 dnt ,od simpoma nista osluskujem se al ponekad neko probadanje (ovo mi je peti pokusaj)
nakon punkcije imala sam 8 dobrih embriona a sada mi je vracen samo jedan ,zakon takav nakon punkcije samo jedan mogu vratiti a posle po dva... ostali cekaju...
utrogestan 200 mg uzimam 3x1 al ^prijaateljica mi kaze da je ona uzimala od petog dana 3x2 al mene nesto strah da nece biti previse,i daa  moja prijateljica je sada u 21 tjednu trudnoce...
dali neko uzima po 2 utrogestana?
betu vadimo 20.3 ako se menga ne pojavi nadam se da nece bilo bi vrjeme da me zaobidje sto zelim i svima vama visoke bete i lijepu trudnocu...

----------


## boogie woogie

*mersa*, ti si negdje vani? u HR imaju samo utrogestane od 100mg, zato 3x2. Kod mene u SVici ima i od 200mg, to je onda 3x1, kao i kod tebe.

----------


## Argente

Dobrodošla, mersa!
Ovdje ti praktički svi uzimaju Utrogestane po shemi 3x2.
Gdje si ti u postupku - pitam zbog zakona s vraćanjem jednog embrija u svježem postupku?

edit: sad vidim u čemu je kvaka, tnx BW  :Wink:

----------


## mersa

Ja sam u Belgiji na postupku, kod nas je Utrogestan od 200 mg..
Nakon punkcije mogu vratiti samo jedan embrion a posle po dva , ovdje gledaju po godinama...

----------


## ljubilica

Meni danas 2dnt, odnosno 7 dpo i vec mi pritisak dolje. Nadam se da je od utrogestana. Cice povecane i bolne a bradavice me cak i pekle. Objasnjavam toj svojoj blastici da joj nece biti lose s nama  :Laughing:  pa cemo vidjeti sta ce odluciti

----------


## Loly

Danas 8 dnt (imam osjećaj da je transfer bio prije misec dana kako vrime sporo prolazi), malo napuhana, cicke malo teže, jučer me malo bolilo ali ko da me mjehur boli, krv iz nosa....Ma sve u svemu simptoma 0

----------


## Sadie

Meni je danas 2dnt. Osjećam se ok, osim jajnika, al oni me ionako bole cijelo vrijeme zbog postupka.
Neću odbrojavati do testa jer sam na godišnjem, pa dan kada ću raditi test i betu mi je i zadnji dan godišnjeg. Odlučila sam se opustiti i uživati, al me ipak malo frka jer nemam smrzlića. Od 10js, oplodilo ih se 6 i samo su se 2 blastice razvile kako treba (i izvrsne su kvalitete). Nadam se da će se obje primiti. Ako ne, bit ću razočarana, ali u idućoj stimulaciji možda dobijem više blastica i za smrzavanje da imam za idući put. A sad već imam skoro 40 godina, tak da bez smrzlića ne znam od čega ću napraviti bebu opet za 2 godine.
Valjda neću imati nekakve simptome i nuspojave i provoditi dane na internetu u i brizi.

----------


## frodo

cure, budući da ovdje ne smijemo chatati, samo da i ovdje javim betu, zapravo samo pogledajte potpis  :Smile: 

sretno svima!!! :fige:

----------


## Loly

*Frodo*  jesi ti imala kakve simptome?

----------


## mersa

6 dnt i nikakvi simptoma malo ponekad pikne jajnik ostalo nista... al negubim nadu...  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

> 6 dnt i nikakvi simptoma malo ponekad pikne jajnik ostalo nista... al negubim nadu...


*mersa* u kojoj si bolnici u postupku? I ja sam postupak obavljala u Belgiji(jer tu zivim)...Vidim da si pitala za Utrogestan. I ja sam ga koristila 3X1 a kupovala ovdje u apoteci( predpostavljam da je bio od 200mg).

----------


## boogie woogie

znate koje sam ja "simptome" imala ovaj put- kihanje! jel tko od vas kise jedno par puta dnevno?
Nije prehlada, ni alergija....

----------


## Loly

Ja ne kišem, ali sam prduckala  :Laughing:  Kažu da je i to simptom  :Smile:  Mislim se da sutra pišnem jedan test, bit će 11 dnt trodnevnog embija, mislim da nije rano!

----------


## ljubilica

Ja i dalje imam osjecaj da cu svaki tren procuriti i cice me bole
Loly sretno, ja se ne usudim pisnuti test

----------


## boogie woogie

*Loly*- istina~, bilo je svega!!!!!  :lool:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shadow2

Oooo vjetrovi,kad smo se vracali s transfera..ja sam imala takve vjetrove da nas je muz jedva zive dovezao doma :Laughing: 
Sljedecih dana nisam smjela boravit u javnim zatvorenim prostorijama,jer bi me proglasili serijskim ubojicom :Laughing: 
Ali ja to nisam pripisivala simptomima T...ja mislila ma to je od hormona,bilo me strah pomislit..da mozda ipak je T.
Sad kad razmisljam unazad cini mi se ko da sam imala masu simptoma,ali ja sam non stop mahala rukom..to je od hormona :Wink: )

----------


## Shadow2

> Ja i dalje imam osjecaj da cu svaki tren procuriti i cice me bole
> Loly sretno, ja se ne usudim pisnuti test


Ja i sad..tj.do prije dva dana sam non stop imala osjecaj da cu procurit..
A kako moram lezat..osim simptoma da me boli cijelo tijelo od lezanja..nemam simptoma..onda se prepadnem,ma gdje su sad? Pa se dignem..ispipam malo cike,i cim bole..vratim se u horizontalu sretna! :Wink:

----------


## Shadow2

Jos kad mi je malo mukica, nitko nije sretniji od mene :Grin: 
Iz ove perspektive cini mi se da bi bila najsretnija cijeli dan zagrljena s wc skoljkom :Laughing: 
Ma luda zena :Laughing:

----------


## saraya

> Jos kad mi je malo mukica, nitko nije sretniji od mene
> Iz ove perspektive cini mi se da bi bila najsretnija cijeli dan zagrljena s wc skoljkom
> Ma luda zena


aaaaaaa mukica je krenila???? aaaaa prdeži??? uh dobro...ja sam mislila da sam samo ja plinska komora...užas jedan...
cure moje od ranih simptoma nisam imala ništa...pms jedino...evo i još uvijek jučer osjećaj da ću dobiti...užas

----------


## boogie woogie

:Smile:  ma gle koje prdilice!!! ja pred muzem to ne radim! tc tc tc  :alexis: 

mene grudi jos ne bole, a sto je najgore niti ne rastu, pa kad cu ja dobit lepe cicke koje ablenduju avionima?  :gaah:

----------


## saraya

> ma gle koje prdilice!!! ja pred muzem to ne radim! tc tc tc 
> 
> mene grudi jos ne bole, a sto je najgore niti ne rastu, pa kad cu ja dobit lepe cicke koje ablenduju avionima?


 :Smile:  e draga moja..ja kao osjećam bujanje grudi..i kontam uh ogromne su..kad ono i dalje 70B ahahahahaha :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

Posudit cu vam ja malo svojih :Wink: Ja prirodno 80 b, ako pocmu rast,mislim da cu morat narucivat padobrane,jer nece bit velicina grudnjaka za mene. :Laughing: 
Nisu ni meni narasle,samo su mi malo postale..jos jedrije :Laughing: 
I teze..
Kaze mm dobro da moras lezat,inace bi s dolcevitom usred lita setala :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow2

A ja jedva cekam cicke prosetat vani :Laughing:

----------


## mersa

Hej Alma, ja sam u Citadelli na postupku,a ti? Od koji put si uspjela?
Pozdrav

----------


## saraya

> Posudit cu vam ja malo svojihJa prirodno 80 b, ako pocmu rast,mislim da cu morat narucivat padobrane,jer nece bit velicina grudnjaka za mene.
> Nisu ni meni narasle,samo su mi malo postale..jos jedrije
> I teze..
> Kaze mm dobro da moras lezat,inace bi s dolcevitom usred lita setala


uuuuu micika ahahaa...de posudi malo :Laughing:

----------


## Sadie

> znate koje sam ja "simptome" imala ovaj put- kihanje! jel tko od vas kise jedno par puta dnevno?
> Nije prehlada, ni alergija....


Nemoj zezat. Kihanje. Ja kišem od jučer, nisam bolesna i rano mi je za alergiju. 
Danas sam otkrila sukrvicu. Nitko sretniji od mene. Nadam se da je to to.
Rekao mi dr. na transferu (3dnevni zametak) da napravim test 11dnt, a napisao 14dnt. I sad si mislim, koliko ću biti strpljiva.

Jel itko od vas imao užasan pritisak u cijeloj trbušnoj šupljini? Sinoć sam jedva spavala. Najteže mi je kad legnem, jaučem od bolova. Kao da mi nešto iznutra želi probiti kroz rebra. Mislim da će mi i ova noć biti teška.

----------


## ljubilica

*7dnt* jajnici me rasturaju naizmjence. I popodne se javilo prduckanje. Nisam nista jela sto bi to izazvalo pa se i ja nadam da mi tijelo nesto porucuje
Curke kojima su vracene blastice, koji dnt ste radili testic?

----------


## vatra86

Ako je meni na 8-stanicni pokazao na 9dnt, mozes i ti, ali.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!!!! Iiiii idemo u setnju s trudnicom vise!!!

----------


## ljubilica

*Vatra* jos cu dodatno napuhati stomak  :Laughing: 
Jel se sjecas jos nekih simptomcica?

----------


## alma_itd

> Hej Alma, ja sam u Citadelli na postupku,a ti? Od koji put si uspjela?
> Pozdrav


Nama je peti postupak bio uspjesan. Nemam vise smrzlica,ako se odlucim na ponovnu trudnocu,morala bih opet na stimulaciju. Tebi zelim uspjesan postupak.

----------


## suzy.s

meni danas 12 dnt a beta tek u petak ali odlučila da neću raditi test , napetost raste ali strah od testa je veći pa čekam betu!!!

----------


## Sadie

Danas mi je 6dnt. Noćas sam imala groznicu i malo sam zabrinuta. Je li to u redu, nisu se zameci previše ugrijali od moje tjelesne temperature? Dok sam stala na noge ujutro, "ohladila" sam se pa nisam ni mjerila temp. 
Naravno da bih bila najsretnija da je to simptom trudnoće  :Very Happy:  al nećemo pretjerivat.
Zadnje 3 noći idem često na wc i nadam se da je to simptom.  :Smile:

----------


## mersa

Ja ne docekah betu, procurilo  :Sad:

----------


## simar

evo i mene ...čekam betu 25.03... i nervozna sam užassss

----------


## zdravka82

Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim, transfer bio u cetvrtak, danas 4nt, beta 26.03. Koliko vi mirujete, idete li u setnju? Ja sam prvi i drugi dan samo lezala i setala po kuci.. Sad sam krenula u lagane setnje.. U srijedu se vracam na posao.

----------


## zdravka82

Sto se tice temperature to ne znsm, al cesti posjeti wc bi mogli biti znak!  :Smile:  ja sam inace velika spavalica, al od transfera se budim  u 5 ujutro i ne mogu vise spavati..

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam noćas sanjala da sam dobila nalaz bete 207 ili 274 tako nešto. i u snu se uvjeravala da je to za stvarno
sad ju samo treba dočekati  :Cekam:

----------


## Sadie

> Sto se tice temperature to ne znsm, al cesti posjeti wc bi mogli biti znak!  ja sam inace velika spavalica, al od transfera se budim  u 5 ujutro i ne mogu vise spavati..


Ja se dignem na wc u 5 i nikak zaspat. A isto mogu spavati.  :Smile:  Kak ce nama spavalicama biti veselo kad stigne beba.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

I ja vadim betu 26.3. (15dnt). Necu reci da jedva cekam jer se taj dan vracam s godisnjeg, al se veselim. I onda kad cu ju ponoviti 2 dana kasnije, sva sretna i ponosna, ispunit cu papir za trudnice.  :Smile:  

Koliko dugo u trudnoci smo na utricima? Meni su dosadile te sense.

----------


## simar

tako i ja dignem se na wc i poslije nemogu spavat... i neka čudna bol u mišićima nogu i ruku...

----------


## mari80

9.dana nakon transfera dviju super blastocisti test na trudnocu je bio  negativan (sok i suze). jucer 13.dana nakon transfera i 18 dana nakon ovulacije sam radila betu i jos se vise šokirala kad sam vidila brojku 122¨!!! Cijelu noc nisam spavala od brige jel beta dovoljno visoka posto se radi o blasticama a posebice kad vidim pojedine bete koje idu od par stotina do par tisuca... Molim vas da mi napisete koju riječ sto smatrate o mojoj beti. Molim se da ce sutra biti bar duplo vise... Kroz suze sam dr. rekla krivu betu jer nisam vidjela dobro koliko sam plakala, njemu sam rekla da je 199 tek sam doma vidjela da je 122.... cukrke jel dobra beta???? boze mili samo da se pravilno dupla!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Pocetna vrijednost bete nije toliko presudna(naravno bitno je da je barem oko 50),puno je vaznije da se pravilno dupla. Tvoja beta nije u grupi ''spektakularnih'',ali je normalna :Klap:  Ako se bude pravilno duplala,to je to. Onda samo cekas UZ pa cemo ovdje skakati zajedno :Very Happy:

----------


## mari80

joj alma rijeci ti se pozlatile <3

----------


## saan

Mariiiii.... Sretno! 
Javi nam lijepo poduplanu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## mari80

hvala ti saan  :Smile:  sad sam ispred ureda vidila desetak bubamara a nisam nikad prije... to je znak srece , uvjerena sam, nedam sumnji da me jede  :Smile:  pusa

----------


## kika222

Draga mari od srca ti želim lijepu betu danas :Smile:  samo pozitivno!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mari80

evo plačke opet, kaze alebic da sam rijetka biljka, naravno opet suze krenule al od srece i uzbudjenja beta se pravilno poduplala, danas je 258.6 a bila je 122.0... dr kaze d aje to u redu i da dodjem 29.3. na pregled... cure moje ja sma tako sretna, ne znam od olaksanja ne bi stajala plakati... toliko se emocija nakupilo.. tesko mi je za cure koje nisu uspjele, molim se za jednu curu koja danas treba dobit betu...nadam se drage cure da cete svi imat ovu srecu i sve osjetiti osjecaj pozitivne bete, i naravno da ce te manje plačkit nego ja  :Smile: ))) saljem vam brdo zagrljaja... nadam se urednoj trucnoci... hvala vam od srca na podrsci !!!

----------


## suzy.s

curke!!! imam jedno pitanje . dali se kojoj od vas desilo da par sati poslje stavljanja utrogestana aurole oko bradavica full povečaju (skoro duplo veći krug mi dođe) ili može to biti rani znak trudnoće??? danas mi 15 dnt a test nisam radila čekam betu u petak!!!

----------


## ljubilica

mislim da to nema veze s utrićima, nabujamo od njih i sve to... nadam se da si trudna

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s a da pisnes?  :Wink:   ja mislim da si ti T..

----------


## bubekica

i ja navijam za testic  :Cekam:

----------


## saan

Zrela si za testic.... Ako mene pitas :Wink:

----------


## saan

Mari evo da i ovdje ponovim: sretno ti do neba...... Jeeeeee samo nek se dupla :Very Happy:

----------


## simar

> curke!!! imam jedno pitanje . dali se kojoj od vas desilo da par sati poslje stavljanja utrogestana aurole oko bradavica full povečaju (skoro duplo veći krug mi dođe) ili može to biti rani znak trudnoće??? danas mi 15 dnt a test nisam radila čekam betu u petak!!!


e meni ista stvar... i svrbe... XD ali meni je tek 10 dnt

----------


## malena2

evo cure dugo nisam pisala na ovoj temi
u ponedjeljak mi vracena 2 mrvice stare 3 dan i sad sam na cekanju
jel ima jos koja cekalica?

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s i jesi piskila??  :Smile:  

Malena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzy.s

ne !!!!!!!!! rekla sam sama sebi da nema testa ( 2 PUTA SAM IMALA + ANA KRAJU BIOKEMIJSKA) tako jedino da beta bude ok napravim test za "uspomenu"!!! a do tada  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  još samo 38 sati!!! :Wink:

----------


## mersa

Molim vas odgovorite mi, danas sam betu radila 26 i ponovo u ponedjeljak moram na vadjenje krvi, dali je nwko imo slicno iskustvo i dali je ipak mogguca trudnoca?

----------


## kika222

Draga Mersa koji ti je dnt? Nažalost ovo mi se čini premalo :Sad:

----------


## mersa

danas 14 dan ali i krvarenje je tu,ovo je za izluditi...

----------


## kika222

Žao mi je draga, to je izgleda biokemijska :Crying or Very sad: 
Grlim te i želim da ti sljedeći postupak bude uspješan :Love: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## malena2

u proslom postupku moja beta je iznosila 21 nazalost bila biokemijska
sad cekam vadenje bete a tako je daleko 31.03.2014.
Od dosade i osluskivanja simptoma racunala sam kad bi mi bio ocekivan termin poroda,ludost!

----------


## Sadie

Moj termin bi trebao biti 1.12.  :Grin:  Nisi jedina.  :Wink:

----------


## malena2

abs mi je drago da nisam jedina
onda se zamislim i kazem sama sebi dosta.
a od osluskivanja cu poludit

----------


## Sadie

Imala sam neke simptome da su se blastice primile i bila sam mirna. A onda prođu ti simptomi pa se izluđujem. Strah me da nije uspjelo i biokemijske. Jučer sam MM ponosno rekla da sam bila na forumu samo jednom.  :Very Happy:  Danas mi je malodušni dan. Pokušavam se ne izluđivati. Meni je peh što imam skoro 40 g., preko HZZO-a sve to duže traje, a privatno nemamo love za ne znam koliko pokušaja (samo pikice su nas koštale 4000).

----------


## mari80

> Mari evo da i ovdje ponovim: sretno ti do neba...... Jeeeeee samo nek se dupla


Hvala Saan, svakoj ženi koja želi postati majka zelim isti scenarij. Imam sad prvi pregled 29.3. , konacno mi sjeda da sam trudna, i tako sam sretna naravno puna strahova al svaki dan malo popricam s bebicom...  :Smile:  bude mi lakse... vratila sma se na posao i dise... Cijeli postupak je bio ponajvise psihicki naporan, dani od transfera do bete ajme majko su doslovno bili nocna mora...al sad dišem, lagano i smireno... havla saan, hvala svima na podrsci!!

----------


## Sara 29.

Mari80 koji ti je postupaak bio dobitni?

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s???

----------


## suzy.s

jesam moja beta 17dnt 1779!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

> jesam moja beta 17dnt 1779!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


to *suzy Q*!!!  :Very Happy:  jel mogu dvojke bit?

----------


## zdravka82

Aaaaa čestitam Suzy!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sadie

Jutros, 13dnt, sam radila kućni test i negativan je. Je li moguće da laže?
Imala sam implantacijsko krvarenje, budim se po noći češće na wc i onda ne mogu zaspati satima, (-).(-) su mi osjetljive i punije. Milina od simptoma, a nema crtice na testu.  :No:

----------


## zdravka82

Kada trebas raditi betu? Mozda je jos rano.. Ja ti ne znam, meni je ovo prvi postupak, beta mi je 26.03., necu raditi ranije test da se ne zivciram.. Od simptoma imam pms simptome, osjecam pritisak kao da cu dobiti svaki cas i imam bolne grudi.. Jedina promjena je sto ne mogu dugo spavati, svako jutro sam budna u 5!

----------


## Sadie

Meni to nikad nisu pms simptomi.
Betu radim sutra (14dnt).

----------


## malena2

cure vraceni su mi 3 dan 2 zametka
kad bi najranije mogla vadit betu ili test

----------


## Sadie

Meni u otpusnom pismu piše 14dnt.

----------


## Zeljka33

Koliko sam skuzila iz ranijih postova, kod transfera 5. Dan blastociste...moze se vec 9. Ili 10. Dan raditi test?
Meni je danas nulti dan  :Smile:  pa ulazim u ovu fazu iscekivanja i nestrpljivosti  :Smile: 
Danas se malo osjecam slabasno, ali vjerojatno zbog nespavanja prosle noci....i osjecam pritisak dolje i vrucinu u glavi, a (-).(-) su mi dosta osjetljiva
Sto ste sve pile u ovoj fazi od dodatnih pomagala osim utrogestana: matcnu mlijec, sok od cikle il sl?

----------


## Sadie

Meni je rekao dr. da pijem Andol 100 i folnu (tj. Elevit) od punkcije nadalje.

----------


## ARIANM

Ja sam ovaj postupak pila sok od cikle,ali ne kupovni nego sam cijedila sama. Počela sam od 1 dc i pijem još uvijek. Možda je i to pomoglo  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Da nekome službeno priznam (kad mi je neugodno MM) podlegla sam napasti i napravila testić, 7dnt petodnevne morule i naravno imama samo jednu I ..  
i da glupost bude veća ne s prvim urinom  :Embarassed:  :Grin: ..
Ništ , sutra kupujem novi test i pišam  preksutra (s prvim urinom) kad je dva tjedna od punkcije i dan očekivane M ..
(sužbena beta je tek 31.3.  :Grin: )
  i onda je to to .. da završimo ovu priču.. 


Da se još malo jadam, danas me opet križa jako bole, spopala me candida . baš sam si jadna.
Otišla sam u ljekarnu,  teti ispričala cijelu priču a ona jadna na sve to meni: Ne usudim vam se išta dati!!!
 juuuhuuuhuuuu!!!
 tak da popodne moram opet ginekologu.. 
jel vi znate možda jel ide koja terapija s Utrogestanima?   s Obzirom da pijem Decortin za štitnjaču rekla je da nije ni čudo da su me spospale gljivice  :Grin:  :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

Bas sam jutros pomislila na tebe, kako ti je uskoro vrijeme za test. Oces sutra ponavljati?
Edit: sad vidim prekosutra, e pa onda drzim fige!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Preksutra  :Grin: ..


Totalno me pamet ostavila  :Embarassed: , kao nemam pojma kako to ide s testovima!!!
Bude negativan a ti se opet iznova nadaš i nadaš, i dobiješ mengu i dalje se kao zadnji luđak nadaš i nadaš!! a beta O.

----------


## simar

Moja beta dns 0.2   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sadie

Moja je danas, 14dnt, jadnih 0,3. I tulim ko ranjeni dupin.

----------


## boogie woogie

ajmo cure  :Love:  bit ce drugi put!!

----------


## simar

također Sadie...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## suzy.s

*sadie, simar*

----------


## zdravka82

Simar, Sadie jako mi je zao.. Drzite se!

----------


## Shadow2

Simar,Sadie  :Crying or Very sad: ,drzite se..

----------


## Šiškica

A kod mene spoting!!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja kad kihnem zaboli me za pop....inace me danas i steze lagano dolje...a jucer i danas  ( 0. I 1. Dnt blastica)mi se pojavila svijetlo smedja mrljica ....valjda nisu otplivale  :Sad:

----------


## malena2

Simar,Sadie  :Crying or Very sad: ,drzite se.
jucer navece sam se lijepo isplakala zagrlila svoga andela u krevetu koji svaku vecer prije spavanja ljubi trbuh i kaze da su u njemu bebe.
najednom me ulovi hrpa pozitive dok u drugom momentu neka slabost nemoc,nema cak ni probadanja.
dode mi kao lagana mucnina a to sve prepisujem  utrogestanu i estrofermu.pa onda pipam grudi.
ma vise sam luda,mislila sam da je sada nekako lakse,

----------


## Šiškica

malena2 znam kak ti je!!! jer i samoj mi je tak!!!

sutra je 9dnt a 14 dan nakon punkcije,  dan kad treba doći M , sutra službeno (mislim posebno za MM ) piškim testić!!!  
pa da završimo ovu sagu !!
Jučer popodne sam ugledala na papiru crvenu mrlju i naravno pustila prve suze i odradila prvi dio tugovanja, pa uvečer drugi dio dok sam sve pričala MM( al nažalost nisam smjela puno jer me moj mali mišek gledao zbunjeno, što se događa)..
Tak da sam u skladu s neuspjehom počela dizati svoju mišicu od 13kg i sad me sve probada i šarafi, pa   sam si  sama smanjila terapiju Utrogestana na 2X2 jer nikako ne mogu izvest na poslu da ih stavljam a kad ih popijem (kao jučer) ne znam za sebe, kao da sam popila 5 Normabela i popušila 5 džoja  :Grin: , kolege i učenici su se ozbiljno uplašili za mene!! :Shock: 

i tako  :Grin: , čak i mogu otvoriti kladionicu na sutrašnji debeli MINUS!!!

čovječe , a službena beta je tek 31.1.

----------


## bubekica

*šiškica* 31.1. ha? koja je to dzoja po redu?  :Razz:

----------


## Šiškica

31.3.  :Embarassed:  :Grin:  :Cool:  he he.. 

sad bi mi dobro došla koja!!

a pošto ih nemam, imam hrpu UTROGESTANA , pa se budem opet njih nazobala da budem haj!!

----------


## zdravka82

Meni sutra beta, danas dan kad bi trebala dobiti M, imam sve simptome pms, veceras sam vec plakala, nekako kako se blizi beta ja sam gubila nadu... :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Smješna situacija od jučer!!
 Ušla sam takva nabombonirana u razredi krenuli ne napadat  učenici da im kažem kakve su to tablete da ih i oni nabave!!
 Da sam baš zakon !!
Jedan je bio uporan , cijeli sat je držao olovku i papir u pripremi da zapiše ime tih tableta, ak mi se omakne !! :Grin:

----------


## Zeljka33

Drage, nemojte unaprijed tugovati... Izdrzite još malo. Meni jako sporo prolaze dani, tek 2dnt a ne mirujem kuci  :Smile:  Nekako sam većinom vrlo ushićena. Danas mi natekle (.)(.), osjetljive a dolje i dalje steže ali nema vise mrlja...

Šiškica, samoi se ti nasopaj i opusti  :Wink: )

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## malena2

sve vise razmisljam da odem napravit betu u petak,pa onda sama sebi kazem cekaj do ponedjeljka.pa bi radila test,pa me strah.
uh 
izdrzat cu do ponedjeljka pa sta bude!
mislila sam da ce mi ovaj put lakse kad imam jedno dijete,al nije.

----------


## Šiškica

Kod mene predviđeni debeli *-*,   još tugujem!!
 Kad prođe (ak prođe) krećem slagati život pomalo ispočetka bez druge mrvice !! 

Totalni mi košmar u glavi , s jedne strane nemam snage ovo opet prolaziti a s druge ne mogu se pomiriti da drugog djeteta neće biti!!

----------


## Šiškica

e malena2 mi totalno brijemo istu briju a  i meni je beta u ponedjeljak !!

----------


## slavonika

> Meni sutra beta, danas dan kad bi trebala dobiti M, imam sve simptome pms, veceras sam vec plakala, nekako kako se blizi beta ja sam gubila nadu...


draga moja i ja sam imala sve simptome pms-a i onaj osjećaj kao da ću svakoga trena procuriti a na kraju trudnoća,želim ti da je i kod tebe tako..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima

----------


## Šiškica

i evo 11dnt i brljavi već četiri dana , nikako da M pravo krene  .. s

ad me već izluđuje, a s druge strane nemam se što čuditi spoting mi zna trajati i po 8 dana..
u ponedjeljak beta i konačna točka na cijelu priču..  

i glava me od jučer jako boli a frka me išta piti..

----------


## bubekica

*Šiškica* nisi isla betu vaditi?

----------


## Šiškica

ne , odlučila sam napraviti kak je doktor napisao!!  
tek popodne po uputnicu za betu   :Grin:

----------


## malena2

evo mene jos 4 dana dijeli od bete
cak nisam zeljela ni test kupit....
jel znate dal u suncu budu nalazi odma isti dan,radi se o splitu!

----------


## zdravka82

Moja beta 13dnt 139, 15dnt 90..  Zna li netko sta se dogodilo? Jel to biokemijska?

----------


## bubekica

> Moja beta 13dnt 139, 15dnt 90..  Zna li netko sta se dogodilo? Jel to biokemijska?


da, nazalost. grlim.

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala ti draga..

----------


## slavonika

zdravka  :Sad:

----------


## zdravka82

Draga moja, hvala ti na podrsci! Znala sam da nisu velike sanse da prvi put uspije.. Sad treba skupiti hrabrost za sljedeci pokusaj..

----------


## kika222

Draga zdravka :Love:  nažalost većina nas je doživjela što i ti, odtuguj i kreni ispočetka...
Ali znaj da nema ništa loše u tome što si se jako nadala, sve se nadamo uvijek i nijedan poraz nas neće zaustaviti! Samo hrabro do cilja :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## slavonika

potpisujem kiku222, koliko god je teško ne treba odustati. Znam dobro kako je to,mi već 3 god pokušavamo 
pa ništa ali eto nekako se uvijek trgnemo i krenemo dalje. u idući postupak samo hrabro,
Pusa,grlimmm

----------


## Dulcinea

12 dnt, krenulo mi smeđe. Pitanje trena kad će i izljev. Niti jednu betu još nisam dočekala bez krvarenja! Nemam više smrzlića, snage, a niti volje za dalje  :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Draga dulcinea i ja sam u istoj kaši, svaki put prokrvarim 8 dnt... Nikad ne dočekam betu... Ovaj put se nadam da neću, samo treba preživjeti još pet, šest dana, pa ako ne bude krvi bit ću sretna!!! Jesi radila test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dulcinea

Nisam radila test..bila sam sretna da nema nikakvog iscjetka i nadala se da je uspjelo. Ovaj put sam si davala Brevactid nakon transfera, izgleda da je to odgodilo krvarenje. Draga, od sveg srca ti želim da ovaj put ostaneš trudna!!!

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti!!!! Sretno i tebi i molim te nemoj odustati :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Meni 6 dnt i 11 dnp i danas mi mucnina , a i nestrpljivost kad bi prvi test probala

----------


## malena2

ja sve svoje simptome pripisujem terapiji koju uzimam...
grudi su mi vece za broj i bole na dodir
leda rasturaju kao pred menzis
mucnine od utrogestana iako ga stavljam vaginalno.
blizi se ponedjeljak!

----------


## Šiškica

kod mene ništa !!!

 stigla M u velikom stilu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zeljka33

Šiškica, žao mi je  :Sad:   drži se, odmori se i nek sljedeci bude uspjesan

----------


## malena2

evo moja beta 1,2

----------


## kika222

Malena2, šiškice :Love: 
Zeljka33 bude pao neki testić??
Svima sretno!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zeljka33

Pao je sinoc testic 8 dnt ili 13 dnp i nekako sam umislila da je pod velikim svijetlom tanka blijeda crtica. Bas sam uvjerila samu sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Držim fige da nije evaporacijska!

----------


## kika222

Sretno Željka!!! Za veliku betu!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Pao je sinoc testic 8 dnt ili 13 dnp i nekako sam umislila da je pod velikim svijetlom tanka blijeda crtica. Bas sam uvjerila samu sebe


nego, kad će past drugi testić?  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Sutra ujutro  :Smile: 
Jucer sam u svaku ljekarnu koja mi je bila usput kupila po jedan testic  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Nisam izdrzala pa maloprije pao jos jedan testic i u roku par sekundi debeli PLUS!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Bravo...držim fige da je to to!  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Imam uputnicu za betu vaditi, ali kao trebala bi tek 14. Dan, a to je nedjelja...a ja nestrpljiva jer mi kućni test pozitivan. Da li je OK ići npr 12. Dan umjesto 14.? Ili da odem privatno negdje ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Strašna

Odi 12 dnt..svejedno ces ju morat ponavljat vjerovatno...

----------


## Nera29

Ako ti je test pozitivan odi, mozda i neces morati ponavljati, ja nisam morala...

----------


## Zeljka33

Simptomi koju su mi od 6dnt blastica:
Mucnina tijekom cijelog dana, predvecer manje ujutro vise
Ujutro osjecaj slabosti i malaksalosti
(.)(.) nabijale i bolne
Pritisak dolje povremeno

----------


## Zeljka33

E i spaaaavaaaaa mi se stalno

----------


## PinaColada

Jutro svima....jucer odradjen ET sa smrzlicima, sad slijedi cekanje do bete. Pa tu smo da malo olaksamo si jedni drugima to duuugo vrijeme do betice! Sretno svima!

----------


## Noemi

Danas mi je 2.dnt , a vratili su mi 2 dvodnevne mrve  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Danas popodne bih trebala imati svoj drugi transfer. Nadam se da će zametak biti dovoljno kvalitetan jer sam u PC pa je samo jedan.
Popila sam utrić jutros. Divim se vama koje se dobro nosite s time jer ja sam totalno ošamućena - frfljam, teturam, najrađe bih se skljokala i odspavala pola dana. Poslije transfera slijede 2 komada. To će biti fešta.

----------


## Jim

Drage moje, ja sam imala blagu hiper.(nadutost,bolovi u jajnicima,pritisak)koja se od punkcije do et smirila. Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista 5 dan. Odmah sutradan et postala sam naduta kao balon, stomak tvrd,bolova nikakvih nemam. Danas je 5 dan od et i stanje je isto. Da li je itko imao taj osjećaj nadutosti?

----------


## bubekica

Jim miruj i pij sto vise tekucine, izbjegavaj sjedenje.

----------


## smarija

Jim ja sma imala tri puta hiper i kao sto ti je bubekica odgovorila to je jedini lijek za hiper mirovanje i dosta tecnosti,jedino ako budes imala bolove jake i ako ne budes mogla mokriti ja sam u tom slucaju morala u bolnicu

----------


## Noemi

jao ovo vrijeme kao da stoji...provjerila sam sve satove u kuci hahahah 
5.dpt ... uffff

----------


## Noemi

Nana drzi se!
Arianm i ja sam imala transfer dvodnevnih embrija , a moji dani tako sporo idu... kad vadis betu?

----------


## Krtica

> jao ovo vrijeme kao da stoji...provjerila sam sve satove u kuci hahahah 
> 5.dpt ... uffff


Noemi i ja mislimdq moji satovi nešto ne štimaju. Mi smo u nekom čudnom vremenu, kod nas dan ne traje 24 h.  :Laughing:  evo kod mene 5dpt. Pokušavam spavati što duže, lunjati sam da nisam u zatvorenom. 
Kad je beta kod tebe? 4 i 5dpt trebala bi biti implantacija.

----------


## PinaColada

Geronimo zao mi je, grlim!

Noemi & Krtica....meni 4dpt....uh...do 28.4. trebam iscekati....sve u nasi i zelji za velikom betom  :Smile:  :Smile: 

kako vi provodite dane, ja tek stigla iz Praga pa jos raspremam kofere....da li idete na posao, radite kucne poslove,setate ili bas odmarate uz tv i slicno??

sretno svim cekalicama :Kiss: ***

----------


## libertas8

Drage moje curke evo kod mene 6dpt , lagano ludim. Simptoma nikakvih osim napuhanog trbuha...I mene zanima kako vi provodite vrijeme...Ja setam, sutra cu u kazaliste, vozim se autom (nadam se to ne smeta). Nisam radila kućanske poslove, strah me, a kuca mi u kaosu :D Mislim da cu na Uskrs napravit test 11 dp3dt...

Sreto svim čekalicama i veliki hug i pusa nazalost negativnim betama

----------


## Jim

> Jim ja sma imala tri puta hiper i kao sto ti je bubekica odgovorila to je jedini lijek za hiper mirovanje i dosta tecnosti,jedino ako budes imala bolove jake i ako ne budes mogla mokriti ja sam u tom slucaju morala u bolnicu


Nemam nikakvih drugih tegoba osim napuhnutosti i mala aktivnost me umara, sva se uspušem kao da sam u 5mj.trudnoće.
 Pijem puno tekućine i piškim kao luda.
Da li si ta tri puta imala pozitivnu betu ?

----------


## Sadie

Jučer je bio ET i moje 2. odbrojavanje je počelo. Ovaj put se neću zanositi nikakvim simptomima i planiram skulirana čekati betu. Iako, vidjela sam zvjezdicu na UZV-u i nisu mi loše šanse da se primi.

----------


## Noemi

> Noemi i ja mislimdq moji satovi nešto ne štimaju. Mi smo u nekom čudnom vremenu, kod nas dan ne traje 24 h.  evo kod mene 5dpt. Pokušavam spavati što duže, lunjati sam da nisam u zatvorenom. 
> Kad je beta kod tebe? 4 i 5dpt trebala bi biti implantacija.




i kod mene je 5.dpt, pratimo se  :Wink: 
a betu vadim tek dalekooooog 26.4.!! sad ce to caskom ufffff

----------


## Noemi

Ja nista ne radim ,izležavam se, jedem naravno u neograničenim količinama i tako...čitam knjige,gledam omiljene serije i filmove,telefoniram kilometarske razgovore s prijateljicama (koje me trpe  i hvala im od srca na tome) .. :Wink:  
a kako vi dane provodite? jel se koja od vas poslije transfera vratila na posao (ukoliko radite)?

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam prošli transfer bila 2 tjedna na godišnjem. Ovaj put sam na bolovanju. ET bio jučer, vraćam se na posao u utorak.
Dane provodim lagano. Ne radim ništa naporno, skuham, pospremim, sve usporeno, i odamaram malo. I pazim da se naspavam jer je to presudno da mi se beba primi.  :lool:

----------


## ARIANM

Jel zna itko smije li se piti čaj lista maline u ranoj trudnoci? Cula sam da je dobar za mucnine a meni muka od jutra do mraka a dumbir ne pomaze. Nesto pise da nije preporuceno piti ako je bio koji spontani a ja sam imala jedan.

----------


## mima32

Arianm jesi pokusala s bademima? Njih je moja kolegica koristila protiv mucnine. 

A netko je ja mislim spominjao i celer al to nisam sigurna

----------


## Krtica

> Ja nista ne radim ,izležavam se, jedem naravno u neograničenim količinama i tako...čitam knjige,gledam omiljene serije i filmove,telefoniram kilometarske razgovore s prijateljicama (koje me trpe  i hvala im od srca na tome) .. 
> a kako vi dane provodite? jel se koja od vas poslije transfera vratila na posao (ukoliko radite)?


Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na bolovanj, a kako radim u školi imam godišnji. Prva dva dana sam više mirovala jer sam imala naporan tjedan (putovanja u Zg, dizanje u pola 5, iščekivanje vijesti od biologa....) i onda u nedjelju skoro sve po starome. Vozim auto, to nikome ne škodi, skuham, malo pospremim, al nema usisavanja, brisanja podova, sve lagano, kavice okolo... Ma mogla bi ovako cijeli život.  :Laughing:  e samo da nema mučnine od folne i duphića. Et jedino bi koje  :pivo:  rado popila i malo  :alexis:

----------


## klivija

čestitke bubabi, 
cure, savjet molim...danas mi je 4dnt i gotovo svaki dan imam temp. malo iza 37. što pripisujem utrogestanu. No, sada mi se popela na 38. Zvala sam kliniku, uvjeravaju me da ne brinem do 38,5, ali ipak sam zabrinuta...da li je netko imao takva iskustva da me malo smiri?

----------


## bubekica

*klivija* moja je znala biti 37,8-37,9 na utrogestanu...

----------


## klivija

> *klivija* moja je znala biti 37,8-37,9 na utrogestanu...


hvala puno, sad sam ipak mirnija

----------


## libertas8

mjestopodsuncem imas kakvih simtpoma i kad su ti se pojavili?  :Smile:

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> mjestopodsuncem imas kakvih simtpoma i kad su ti se pojavili?


Imam sve simptome kao u pms ali sve, fizicke psihicke s nekim malim razlikama, zato sam bila uvjerena da cu svaki tren dobiti.
Recimo, uzasni grcevi, bolne grudi e sad razlika je jedino sto me sad vise bole bradavice kao da zari. Jedino sam se noci budila i stalno isla na wc i naduta sam ko balon uzas ali sto mislim da je od utrica.
Pocelo je 5 dpt, moz da sam luda ali tocno mislim da znam kad je bila implantacija, tu noc sam se probudila i mora na wc i poceli grcevi i ujutro uzasna bol u doljnjem dijelu ledja da sam se jedva pomaknula i to je bilo to.
Jedino sto stalno imam lagane mucnine i zavrti mi se cesto.

Svimam zelim puno srece i neka vas ohrabri i da vam nadu jer ja sam ocajnicki trazila i zeljela citati samo uspjehe :Smile: 
Nadam se samo da ce i ostati ovako....

----------


## Krtica

Mjestopodsuncem bravoooooo!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Prekrasne vijest danas!!! Daj nam malo simptome na sunce!!!!!! Gladne smo tih simptoma.  :njam: 

*Klivija* jel dobro? Ako skoči tempica onda je lekadol ili lupocet ono što smijemo popiti. Nadam se da neće trebati, al evo neka se zna.  :Smile: 

Jeste vi naše tete s veeelikim betama imale kakve bolove tamo oko 3-5dpt? Implantacijsko krvarenje?

----------


## smarija

> Jel zna itko smije li se piti čaj lista maline u ranoj trudnoci? Cula sam da je dobar za mucnine a meni muka od jutra do mraka a dumbir ne pomaze. Nesto pise da nije preporuceno piti ako je bio koji spontani a ja sam imala jedan.


Mislim da sam negdje procitala da caj od lista maline se preporucuje pred porod piti radi otvaranja,ti to jos malo provjeri

----------


## Krtica

*Mjestopodsuncem*  hvala na brzim simptomima.  :Smile:   ja u nedjelju i evo sada imam osjećaj da ću dobiti. Bole jajnici, boli stomak. Leđa bole jer sam ovih dana malo više ležala. Još ću sada krenuti piškiti svako malo.. Jooj i to ću si sada umisliti.  :cupakosu:

----------


## PinaColada

Kod mene bas nikakvih simptoma....prosli put su grudi bujale, stomak bolio, malo povisena temp (iako nish nije bilo), a sad nista , a evo vec mi je 5dpt.....

----------


## Sadie

Nemoj se uopće zamarati simptomima. Ja sa prošli put imala divne simptome, bila sam sigurna da je to to, a ono beta 0,2. Da se zaredim bila bi mi viša.
Ovaj put neću obraćati pažnju na simptome. Sve ću pripisati utrićima i čekati betu. Neću niti test raditi. Dosta je da me zbedira beta, ne treba mi još i piš-test.

----------


## PinaColada

Drage moje, upravo se konsultujem sa betocekalicom Noemi, pa me zanima kako vi koristite utrogestan? Jel tacno svakih 8 sati ili??? Ja 3 puta dnevno po dvije koristim, ali ne bas u ravnomjernim razmacima izmedju?!?! 

Ima li neko savjet/prijedlog/iskustvo??

----------


## bubekica

Moraju biti pravilni razmaci, maksimalno odstupanje 1h.

----------


## aprilili

Danas mi je tek 2dnt . Neznam sta se desava ali upravo su me probudili takvi bolovi da nemogu na noge. Neznam dali je to moguce da je od estrofema ili utrogestana? Kisem cijeli dan i probadalo me je na ljevoj stani. Ali nisam mislila da ce me ovako jako poceti boljeti. Nadam se da je sve ok. Nemogu docekati jutro da nazovem doktora.

----------


## žužy

Aprilili,kako si,jesi zvala dr?

Evo mene među čekalice bete,2.5.,taman na god. braka.
Jučer je bio FET jednog dvostaničnog malca.
I još od jučer osječam laganu bolnu nelagodu na lijevoj strani maternice,točno tamo di mi je sestra tiskala uzv  kod transfera.Ono,baš osjetim..

----------


## bubekica

*aprilili* meni to zvuci kao hiper, pogotovo kad citam tvoj potpis - pcos + brevactid 5000.... ne znam doduse koliko si imala folikula. meni je u ovom postupku bilo grozno par dana nakon transfera, negdje 4-5i dan od punkcije, imala sam stravicne bolove, od dolje skroz do prsa, pa sam se prikovala za krevet uz puno izosporta i vode. proslo je samo.

----------


## aprilili

*Zuzi* dobro sam danas, u svakom slucaju bolje nego juce. *Bubekica* hvala Bogu nije hiper. Dobila sam 7 JS od cega su se 4 oplodile ali dvije su se prestale razvijati odma sljedeci dan tako da su mi dvije vracene. Zvala sam doktora i objasnila sam mu tocno sta osjecam , ahhhh osjecam se tako glupo, ispostavilo se da mi je utrogestan poremetio probavu i da su ti bolovi naime bili od zatvora i tvrde stolice.Valjda od silnog straha sinoc kad me je zabolilo mi to uopce nije palo na pamet. Evo danas sam na soku od cikle i razno raznom vocu i trbuh se polako vraca u normalu. Nadam se da ce dalje ici bezbolno.

----------


## bubekica

oo, da, i to mi je poznato, ja na dan punkcije pocinjem sa sirupom od sljive i smokve, kupujem ga kad dizem utrogestane u ljekarni  :Smile:  bitno da nije nista ozbiljno. sretno!

----------


## Joss

Curke pozdrav, pridružujem vam se da malo skratim vrijeme do bete koja je 27.04 .
Danas 2 dpt..dani dugi ko godine, a s obzirom da imam već jednu curku mislila sam da ću ovaj put biti totalno cool ali malo sutra...opet isto živciranje...

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav moje suborke,danas je bio transfer a mene boli kao da trebam dobiti i sise bole ko lude. Ima tko takvo ili slično iskustvo pa da podjeli sa mnom??

----------


## žužy

Ja sad našla na dnevnom ulošku grumen nečeg tamnosmeđeg,crnog,pomiješanog sa utrićem :-O
Nije suho,više gumenasto..ko kad se ljušti endić kod menge.
Ne kužim od kud to..
A uložak mi je stalno mokar,mislila sam da je to od utrića al ne,baš čisto mokro,ko voda..i na gače mi prešlo.
Nikad nisam takve tegobe imala  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

Stena jesi primila kakav brevactid? Na cice mislim, grcevi u trbuhu su normalni...
Zuzy vjerojatno je to od transfera, mozda je dr zagrebao kateterom.
I meni bude ta vodica od utrica...

----------


## žužy

Čudi me jer mi nikad do sad toga nije bilo..a za sve postoji prvi put.

----------


## Frćka

> Ja sad našla na dnevnom ulošku grumen nečeg tamnosmeđeg,crnog,pomiješanog sa utrićem :-O
> Nije suho,više gumenasto..ko kad se ljušti endić kod menge.
> Ne kužim od kud to..
> A uložak mi je stalno mokar,mislila sam da je to od utrića al ne,baš čisto mokro,ko voda..i na gače mi prešlo.
> Nikad nisam takve tegobe imala


Žužy, šta nije tebi sad vrijeme ovulacije? Sluz već malo gumirana nakon ovulacije, al još rastezljiva, pomješana malo sa sukrvicom od transfera?
Za ovaj vodeni dio nemam ideja :Unsure:  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Žužy, šta nije tebi sad vrijeme ovulacije? Sluz već malo gumirana nakon ovulacije, al još rastezljiva, pomješana malo sa sukrvicom od transfera?
> Za ovaj vodeni dio nemam ideja


Mislim osim utrića, šta drugo! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Frćka,imala sam pozitivnu lh trakicu na 8. dc.,prošla mi je ovulacija.
Ma bit će neka ozljeda kod et-a kak veli bubekica ..

----------


## aprilili

Ja definitivno sutra idem po taj sirup. Danas hvala Bogu neboli al sve ostalo nije ni malo zabavno. Jel tebi sirup djeluje?



> oo, da, i to mi je poznato, ja na dan punkcije pocinjem sa sirupom od sljive i smokve, kupujem ga kad dizem utrogestane u ljekarni  bitno da nije nista ozbiljno. sretno!

----------


## klivija

> Mjestopodsuncem bravoooooo!!!! Prekrasne vijest danas!!! Daj nam malo simptome na sunce!!!!!! Gladne smo tih simptoma. 
> 
> *Klivija* jel dobro? Ako skoči tempica onda je lekadol ili lupocet ono što smijemo popiti. Nadam se da neće trebati, al evo neka se zna. 
> 
> Jeste vi naše tete s veeelikim betama imale kakve bolove tamo oko 3-5dpt? Implantacijsko krvarenje?


eto, svaki dan je 38, poraste svaku večer, pa sam se sad već navikla da je to normalno stanje, hvala na brizi  :Smile:  od jučer, 5dnt imam povremene žgaravice koje nikad u životu nisam imala, čak sam i 3 puta povraćala, pa sam se ponadala....a danas imam kao nekakve predmenstrualne bolove, pa se sad bojim da neću ni dočekati betu...joj, takav mi je kaos u glavi da već hoću poludjeti!

----------


## Joss

> Ja definitivno sutra idem po taj sirup. Danas hvala Bogu neboli al sve ostalo nije ni malo zabavno. Jel tebi sirup djeluje?


Sirup od smokve i sljive je skroz ok (ja sam ga za curku koristila) ali nije ti lose ni kasicu od sljiva za bebe pojesti .

----------


## bubekica

*aprilili* djeluje, iako mu ponekad treba dan-dva. u normalnim okolnostima si drugo jutro na wc-u (sirup se pije navecer).

----------


## Stena

> Stena jesi primila kakav brevactid? Na cice mislim, grcevi u trbuhu su normalni...


Nisam,samo gonale i ovitrel,za grčeve mi je malo prerano danas 1dpt?? Ma neću smarati...idem dan po dan.

----------


## Krtica

> eto, svaki dan je 38, poraste svaku večer, pa sam se sad već navikla da je to normalno stanje, hvala na brizi  od jučer, 5dnt imam povremene žgaravice koje nikad u životu nisam imala, čak sam i 3 puta povraćala, pa sam se ponadala....a danas imam kao nekakve predmenstrualne bolove, pa se sad bojim da neću ni dočekati betu...joj, takav mi je kaos u glavi da već hoću poludjeti!


Ma nećeš procuriti, to se i meni događa, bolovi kao pred mengu. Dođu pa prođu i tak pomalo. 
Joooj tvoji simptomi jako obečavajuće zvuče. Ma želim ti oooogromnu beturinu!!  :Smile: 
Planiraš testić prije bete?
Mene već od 2dnt počela boliti donji leđa. Mislila sam da je od ležanja jer sam malo mirovala. Jučer užas, nisam stajati mogla, noćas kao da mi netko sjedi na njima. Uffff i sad jutros ko bolesna.

----------


## Krtica

> eto, svaki dan je 38, poraste svaku večer, pa sam se sad već navikla da je to normalno stanje, hvala na brizi  od jučer, 5dnt imam povremene žgaravice koje nikad u životu nisam imala, čak sam i 3 puta povraćala, pa sam se ponadala....a danas imam kao nekakve predmenstrualne bolove, pa se sad bojim da neću ni dočekati betu...joj, takav mi je kaos u glavi da već hoću poludjeti!


Ma nećeš procuriti, to se i meni događa, bolovi kao pred mengu. Dođu pa prođu i tak pomalo. 
Joooj tvoji simptomi jako obečavajuće zvuče. Ma želim ti oooogromnu beturinu!!  :Smile: 
Planiraš testić prije bete?

----------


## Krtica

Mene već par dana boli donji  dio leđa. Mislila sam da je od ležanja jer nakon transfera malo više mirovala, tj. ležala. Jučer užas, nisam stajati mogla, noćas kao da mi netko sjedi na njima. Uffff i sad jutros ko bolesna, bole i leđa i stomak. A treba kolač peći. :kuhar:

----------


## žužy

Evo ga,počele su i moje standardne tegobe  :Sad: 
Sinoć sam svršila u snu,bi i drugi put al sam sama sebe probudila sekundu do ..pa kaj me to tak muči u svakom postupku.I,nikad nije počelo ovak rano.

----------


## žužy

Krtice,sutra ćeš pišnuti testić?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jo1974

> Danas mi je tek 2dnt . Neznam sta se desava ali upravo su me probudili takvi bolovi da nemogu na noge. Neznam dali je to moguce da je od estrofema ili utrogestana? Kisem cijeli dan i probadalo me je na ljevoj stani. Ali nisam mislila da ce me ovako jako poceti boljeti. Nadam se da je sve ok. Nemogu docekati jutro da nazovem doktora.


Meni je isto 2dpt prije samo pola sata u dva navrata sam imala takve bolove ,probadanje u donjem dijelu trbuha i oblio me vrući znoj ,da mi je i zlo bilo otišla na wc da vidim dali sam možda dobila mengu jer bolovi su bili baš takvi,vračeni su mi 2 4st embrija,tebi kažeš da ti je doktor reko da te to boli od tvrde stolice a ja obrnuto usrala sam se ko grlica,isto tako imam za terapiju estrofem 3x1 od 2mg a umjesto utrogestane koristim crinone gel,sad dok ovo pišem osjećam se ko da nije ništa bilo samo me još doljni dio leđa boli ali nije tako strašno ko malo prije kako me je bolilo da nisam mogla hodati,ovo mi je 8 postupak i nikada nisam imala takve simptome a sam postupak sam otpisala i prije nego sam krenula,na dan transfera sam bila toliko razočarana da sam sa suzom u oku išla na transfer a poslje transfera  dok smo ležali u sobi opalio me je takav smijeh da sam se i  ja i krevet se tresli,beta 2.5 ima nas dosta za taj dan koje vadimo bete sretno svim betočekalicama,čestitke trudnicama i one koje nisu uspjele ovaj put samo hrabro naprijed jednom se i to mora dogoditi.

----------


## Krtica

> Krtice,sutra ćeš pišnuti testić?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Najradije bi da znam na ćemu sam, al opet ne znam jel rano. Danas je 9dnt.
*Jo1974* jako obećavajuće kod tebe zvuči. Jučer sam tu na rodi čitala cure s istim tegobama, ta oštra bol, bol u leđjima i dočekale su plusiće, velike bete!! Sretnoooo i ti nas obraduj!!

----------


## bugaboo

Evo da se i javim na ovoj temi. Danas 7.dnt 2 blastice i krenuo spotting, prvo smeckasto, poslije bas crvena krv. Sad lezim i nadam se cudu da je to samo implantacijsko krvarenje.
Ali prosli put kad je bilo uspjesno sam u isto vrijeme imala samo smedjarenje tako da me ova crvena krv sada vec priprema na veliku 0, a beta je tek u petak...
Dok ovo pisem gledam emisiju Direkt na TV-u, a tema MPO :Wink:

----------


## klivija

> Ma nećeš procuriti, to se i meni događa, bolovi kao pred mengu. Dođu pa prođu i tak pomalo. 
> Joooj tvoji simptomi jako obečavajuće zvuče. Ma želim ti oooogromnu beturinu!! 
> Planiraš testić prije bete?
> Mene već od 2dnt počela boliti donji leđa. Mislila sam da je od ležanja jer sam malo mirovala. Jučer užas, nisam stajati mogla, noćas kao da mi netko sjedi na njima. Uffff i sad jutros ko bolesna.


hvala, krtice draga, i ja tebi želim betu ogromnu ko kuća...a i svim ostalim suborkama, bio bi to lijep Uskrs. danas sam kupila dva testa, jedan za ponedjeljak, a jedan za utorak kad bih ga zapravo i trebala raditi...sve ranije je prevelika igra živaca...punooo sreće svim betačekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Je li koja od vas imala akne, onak kao pred M? Meni bujaju 2 komada i sad ne znam što da si mislim.

----------


## Argente

Jesam ja, od utrogestana svaki put, i kad sam bila trudna i kad nisam.
edit: i od Crinonea, dakle općenito od dodatnog progesterona više nego u običnom PMS-u.

----------


## Krtica

Kad smo kod akni, lice mi je koma. Nije da nemam problematično lice, al ovako godinama nisam imala. Dekolte joooj.....Još gore muke mi zadaje ogromna akna ispod desnog guza, sjediti ne mogu. Hahahahaa... Prokleti duphaston i silni progesteron!

----------


## Sadie

Sad mi je lakše. U zadnjem postupku mi je izbila jedna, pa sam se uplašila da mi M kuca na vrata.

----------


## aprilili

Kako si danas? Jel se smirila bol? Da meni je doktor tad rekao da je ta bol najvjerovatnije konbinacija punkcije i terapije poremetila probavni trakt i da su zato ti blentavi bolovi bili. Meni je ona neizdrziva bol na svu srecu trajala samo jednu noc. Meni je danas 5dnt i bode me samo s ljeve strane al izdrzljivo je i spava mi se ko kvocki.




> Meni je isto 2dpt prije samo pola sata u dva navrata sam imala takve bolove ,probadanje u donjem dijelu trbuha i oblio me vrući znoj ,da mi je i zlo bilo otišla na wc da vidim dali sam možda dobila mengu jer bolovi su bili baš takvi,vračeni su mi 2 4st embrija,tebi kažeš da ti je doktor reko da te to boli od tvrde stolice a ja obrnuto usrala sam se ko grlica,isto tako imam za terapiju estrofem 3x1 od 2mg a umjesto utrogestane koristim crinone gel,sad dok ovo pišem osjećam se ko da nije ništa bilo samo me još doljni dio leđa boli ali nije tako strašno ko malo prije kako me je bolilo da nisam mogla hodati,ovo mi je 8 postupak i nikada nisam imala takve simptome a sam postupak sam otpisala i prije nego sam krenula,na dan transfera sam bila toliko razočarana da sam sa suzom u oku išla na transfer a poslje transfera  dok smo ležali u sobi opalio me je takav smijeh da sam se i  ja i krevet se tresli,beta 2.5 ima nas dosta za taj dan koje vadimo bete sretno svim betočekalicama,čestitke trudnicama i one koje nisu uspjele ovaj put samo hrabro naprijed jednom se i to mora dogoditi.

----------


## aprilili

Imam i ja, al nije ni cudo koliku kolicinu hormona primimo u tako kratkom periodu.

----------


## jo1974

danas oko podne opet bol u doljnjem dijelu trbuha ali onako ko struja trajala je kratko 1-2 minute,i da osjećam desni jajnik dosta ali njega nisu mi niti punktirali jer je zahvaćen endometriozom a bilo je i na njemu par js.,valja čekati a vrijeme ko da je stalo. a nekada mi dan proleti da mi je i kratak a ovo stojim u mjesto ,kako bude bit će ,laku noć

----------


## Krtica

Moj dva testa jutros negativna na 11dnt.  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

Krtice zao mi je otuguj I kovaj planove za dalje,tesko je znam jer 7 puta sam dozivjela to,I sad dok cekam betu vec razmisljam I sljedecem postupku ako me opet doceka minus,ljubim te I grlim virtualno.

----------


## bugaboo

Krtice zao mi je. Jel vadis i betu za svaki slucaj?

Ja cu u srijedu na betu, to ce mi biti 11dnt blastica i mislim da ce tada vec biti sigurno na cemu smo, ovi neki smedje crveni iscjedci me prate vec 2 dana pa sam na iglama.

Imam jedan krasan simptom, uzasno sam napaljena, a ne smijemo nista, mm bjezi od mene, boji se... :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je Krtice...  :Sad: 
stena,Aprilili,kak ste vas dvije?

----------


## Krtica

Hvala cure na utjehama! Moramo dalje! Čak sam ovo dosta dobro i podijela jutros. 
Bugaboo moram svakako vaditi betu. Doktor točno naglasio da javim broj.  Sviđa mi se taj tvoj simptom. I mene je proganjao, al tako je to... Zabranjeno je najslađe. Obraduj nas ti!!
Aprilili, Jo, Bugaboo  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bugaboo

Ja ne prestajem brljaviti, uglavnom malo smedjeg iscjedka, maloprije kapljica crvene krvi...sad mi se cini da se menga polako probija, a utrici je samo odgadjaju. Treba izdrzati jos do srijede i bete...

----------


## Krtica

Bugaboo držim ti ogromne figeeeeeeeee!!!! Još samo dva puta spavaš!! Razveseli nas!!

----------


## aprilili

*Zuzi*  Dobro sam, sinoc tj. jutros oko pola pet me probudio onaj isti san koji vi sanjate i takva ostra bol nakon orgazma u snu da sam mislila da cu mengu odma dobiti ali hvala Bogu nisam  :Smile: 
*Krtice* i *Mury*  :Love: 
*Bugaboo*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
I svim ostalim cekalicama malo zvjezdane prasine nece skoditi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tko je sljedeci za vadjenje bete nakon Bugaboo?
Ja sam danas na pola puta 7dnt dakle jos 7 dana do vadjenja bete 29.04.

----------


## Stena

Kod mene danas 5. dpt. Simptomi? Neznam, spava mi se,plače mi se,piški mi se,prdi mi se  :Embarassed: ,kiše mi se...a to sve krene kada pročitam simptome ostalih.  :facepalm: 
Tu i tamo zaboli kao pred m. Rado bi sve prespavala pa kako bude.

----------


## Krtica

Evo moje mizerne betice: 0,4. 
Simptomi su bili tako lijepo obečavajući i pafffff... Ostale suze!

----------


## Krtica

Sretno čekaice bete!!!!!!!! Uveselite nas kad već sebe samu nisam!
Ja se bacam u kovanje daljnih akcija, konzultacije, uzv...

----------


## Joss

Krtice žao mi je, ali vidim da si si već u planovima što je super, samo pozitivno dalje!
Meni bi beta trebala biti 12 dpt ( što je nedjelja 27.4.) pa bi je izvadila u Suncu u subotu ali ne znam bude li nalaz isti dan s bzirom da rade kraće u subotu?
Jel netko zna možda? Zovem ih al nikako dobiti.

----------


## žužy

*bugaboo* ,kak je danas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Krtice*,žaloste me ovi plačkići u tvom potpisu...al lijepo je čitati kako si u novim planovima!Go girl  :Klap: 
*aprilili* ,uf uf..ta bol,mene je boljelo nakon takvog sna samo kad je beta bila pozitivna..zato me i strah toga,grčenja maternice.
Nadam se da ti je to dobar znak  :fige: 
Cure,sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mene glava bolucka od 3. dnt...inače me počne boljeti pred mengu.
Sise 0 bodova,ama ni malo..i to mi je novost,inače me rasturaju u svakom postupku,pa i u FET-u.
Čak ni od utrića.
6 dana prošlo,10 ispred..

----------


## bugaboo

Krtice super sto si u planovima za dalje, jednom ce uspjeti :Wink: 
Ja bila u setnji i shoppingu da skrenem malo misli s postupka, sutra vadim betu na svoju ruku iako bih trebala tek u petak, ali ne mogu vise izdrzati, a sutra bi vec trebalo biti jasno na cemu sam. 
Cure svima drzim fige i nadam se da  ce se ovaj forum tresti od lijepih beta!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Krtice žao mi je, ali vidim da si si već u planovima što je super, samo pozitivno dalje!
> Meni bi beta trebala biti 12 dpt ( što je nedjelja 27.4.) pa bi je izvadila u Suncu u subotu ali ne znam bude li nalaz isti dan s bzirom da rade kraće u subotu?
> Jel netko zna možda? Zovem ih al nikako dobiti.



dobiješ nalaz isti dan iako je subota, ali moraš doći dovoljno rano. Kad si ti bila na punkciji Joss? i gdje?

----------


## Sadie

*Krtice,* naš mi je žao. I ja sam imala divne simptome i betu 0,2. Svi ti simptomi koji nas vesele i daju nadu su mi bili od utrića. U petak vadim betu i ne očekujem ništa dobroga. Al me onda ulove trenuci kad se ipak ponadam.
Držim figice da ćeš uskoro uspjeti.

----------


## Joss

kadauna tnx! :Heart: 
punkcija bila 10.04. na SD ( sve ista shema kao i prosli put, klinika, doktor, prirodni ciklus)..ne mogu polovit u kojoj si ti fazi ajde na pp.

----------


## Krtica

> *Krtice,* naš mi je žao. I ja sam imala divne simptome i betu 0,2. Svi ti simptomi koji nas vesele i daju nadu su mi bili od utrića. U petak vadim betu i ne očekujem ništa dobroga. Al me onda ulove trenuci kad se ipak ponadam.
> Držim figice da ćeš uskoro uspjeti.


joj Sadie sve mi je jasno. Ti usponi i padovi..... Jedan dan koma, drugi dan puna optimizma, treći ljuta i tako... Onda simptomi... Mater im njihovu više ih neću spomenuti. Ha ha ha
Moja obrana od oplakivanja je ajmo odmah dalje... Sada se već veselim novim konzultacijama.
Ja ti želim svo sreću da nam se uskoro javiš i napišeš jednu troznamenkastu betu. :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bugaboo

Evo cure, ono moje brljavljenje je ipak bila implantacija, danas beta 254.7 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima vama i dalje drzim fige i pratim vas :Wink:

----------


## Aliki

*Bugaboo*, čestitam i ovdje, ovo je stvarno lijepa i pozitivna priča!  :Very Happy: 
Da se prijavim -5.dnt 2 dvodnevna četverostanična - statistika nije na našoj strani, ali se nadamo  :Zaljubljen: . Dvije krasne blastice su kriopohranjene, to smo jučer saznali  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Bugaboo bravooooooo!! Čestitke od srca!!

----------


## Stena

Boli gornji dio stomaka ko da sam napravila 1000 trbušnjaka,pa kaj je to????

----------


## Krtica

Stena draga nemam pojma. Nadam se da se bol smirila. Možda probava? 
Kad ponavljaš betu? Obraduj nas plizzzzz!!!

----------


## bubekica

*stena* ja u svima vidim hiper - piskis li normalno? dises normalno?

----------


## aprilili

> Boli gornji dio stomaka ko da sam napravila 1000 trbušnjaka,pa kaj je to????


Stena jesi zvala doktora?

----------


## Stena

Normalno piškim,ne mislim da je hiper, Probava bi mogla biti ali bojim se da se moje mrvice ne smještaju u krivi smjer. Sise mi se ispuhale,boli kao pred mengu a svako pišanje je ko šok terapija. Mislim da ni ovaj put ništa sve se isto događa kao i u prošlim negativnim postupcima. Redovito zapisujem svaki simptom i baš se scenarij ponavlja  :Sad:

----------


## Stena

Danas 7 dpt i počelo smeđarenje... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Stena i ja sam smedjarila od 7 dnt, cak bilo par kapljica crvene krvi, a beta pozitivna. Drzim fige da je i kod tebe to implantacija!

----------


## Stena

Strogo si mirovala bugaboo??

----------


## bugaboo

> Strogo si mirovala bugaboo??


Nisam strogo mirovala, samo onaj dan kad je bilo par crvenih kapljica.  Svaki dan odem u setnju i evo vec 3 dana nema nikakvog brljavljenja.

----------


## jo1974

9dnt simptom ludila jako izražena,nesanica po noći odspavam oko 3-4h u komadu i popodne dok stavljam gel nekih 2h,i ono malo što spavam sanjam lude snove kao na pr. slažem puzle a figure su jajne stanice kad ih složim tri oni puknu,i još svašta nešta,mislim da je ovo dobar simptom ali ne trudnoće nego ravno za vrapće.

----------


## Sadie

I ja sam u zadnjem pokušaju sanjala svakakve gluposti, čak sam i noćne more imala. Ujutro se probudim i ne mogu vjerovati kak sam uspjela iskombinirati takve snove.

----------


## Stena

Ako danas napravim test 9 dpt on bi već morao pokazati?
Mrvice vraćene 3.dan

----------


## Frćka

> Ako danas napravim test 9 dpt on bi već morao pokazati?
> Mrvice vraćene 3.dan


Mogao bi, ali ne mora! Ovisi...ako si jako znatiželjna, napravi, samo ako ne bude odmah +, ponovi sutra, prekosutra!
Testiranje se inače preporuča dan dva nakon kašnjena M, to je tamo od 12dnt nadalje zbog osjetljivosti testova i razlika u ciklusima, ali ko bi to dočekao... :fige:

----------


## Stena

10.dpt test pokazao odmah drugu crtu,blijedu ali vidi se.

----------


## Frćka

> 10.dpt test pokazao odmah drugu crtu,blijedu ali vidi se.


Znala sam, čim se ja uhvatim nekoga i počnem nešto objašnjavat ( a jako malo znam :Grin: ), taj je trudan!!! :Very Happy:  Jupiiiiiii!!!  :fige:

----------


## Stena

Ne vjerujem dok ne vidim veliku betu i čujem  :Heart:  na uzv..... :fige:

----------


## bugaboo

Super Stena, vidis ipak je i kod tebe to bila implantacija!

----------


## Sadie

> Znala sam, čim se ja uhvatim nekoga i počnem nešto objašnjavat ( a jako malo znam), taj je trudan!!! Jupiiiiiii!!!


Ajde meni počni objašnjavati. Bilo što, samo da budem trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Da li je netko osjetio nakon transfera(danas 3 dpt) nekakvo treperenje maternice?Kao kad uhvati oko treperiti i ne prestaje...Ili sam i ja za Vrapče...

----------


## Zeljka33

Ja sam imala neko "treperenje" maternice onako kao da neki zivac treperi skoro cijeli da

----------


## philipa

tako da...baš treperenje..ono što sad čitam je da je u pitanju ili odbacivanje(navodno na početku nakon ET)ili manjak progesterona,a uzimam Utrogestane 3x2...ne znam jel pametno zvati dr.radi toga?

----------


## philipa

> Ja sam imala neko "treperenje" maternice onako kao da neki zivac treperi skoro cijeli da


Koji dan si ti osjetila?

----------


## žužy

> 10.dpt test pokazao odmah drugu crtu,blijedu ali vidi se.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aliki

Imam neki deja vu da sam *Steni* već čestitala, ali nema veze, još jednom čestitam i sretno  :Very Happy: 
Cure, jel' moguće da se meni opet javio lagani hiper? Već treći dan ne mogu duboko udahnuti od pritiska u prsima, umjesto dosadašnje Utrogestan zaštopanosti stalno trčim na WC, teže mokrim, stalno osjećam pritisak i bolucka me poprilično jajnik koji je na transferu bio povećan, opet sam se poprilično napuhala i hodam k'o pingvin. Nije da ležim i ne mrdam, ali ni ne trčim ni ne radim ništa fizički teško.

----------


## žužy

*Aliki* ,mislim da se hiper pojača ako dođe do trudnoče.
Odmaraj,a možda nebi bilo loše da se javiš doktoru.

----------


## Aliki

> *Aliki* ,mislim da se hiper pojača ako dođe do trudnoče.
> Odmaraj,a možda nebi bilo loše da se javiš doktoru.


Znam da se može pojačati u tom slučaju (makar iskreno sumnjam pa ni ne razmišljam u tom smjeru), ali me čudi da sam dva dana bila skroz dobro, ispuhana, konačno bez ikakvih tegoba (jer sam teško podnijela stimulaciju i štopericu  :Undecided: ), a onda me opet napalo i to u jačem obliku. Bojim da moje vikend nahodavanje po kavama nije tome kumovalo. Hvala na odgovoru, ovaj tjedan je ionako beta i moram po otpusno pa ću pitati, a možda se i ranije zaletim ako se krene pogoršavati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

Testa nisi probala napraviti? Danas ti je koji,10. dnt?
Nadam se da ti bude bolje  :Love:

----------


## Aliki

Joj, ne, ne, dosta mi je testića i imaginarnih linija, sjena i ostalih radosti iz mog wannabe staža  :Laughing:  Danas mi je 10. dnt, ali dvodnevnih, sumnjam da bi se nešto i vidjelo. Hvala, koka  :Love: 
Budeš ti još neki pišnula, s obzirom na temperaturu koja je skočila danas?

----------


## žužy

Imam još jedan,pa ga mislim sutra potrošiti ako menga ne dojde.
Počelo me i šarafit dolje...
Ja mislim da bi se na 12. dpo svakak vidlo.

----------


## Zeljka33

> Koji dan si ti osjetila?


Ne sijecam se ali bilo je prvi tjedan mislim. Eto meni treperenje na kraju pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## philipa

> Ne sijecam se ali bilo je prvi tjedan mislim. Eto meni treperenje na kraju pozitivno


Iz tvojih usta... :Dancing Fever: ... Trajalo je sat vremena,ali nije baš ugodno..Drago mi je da je kod tebe završilo na najbolji mogući način  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

ß-175,4   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## žužy

*Stena*,go girl!  :Very Happy: 
Meni danas 14. dan nakon FET-a dvodnevnog embrija i 20. dan od moje ovulacije.
Inače mi menga dojde normalno i pod utrićima,el moguče da ju sad koči Estrofem?
Enibadi?

----------


## Stena

Betu si radila žužy?

----------


## žužy

Ne,u petak tek.

----------


## tina1986

Pozdrav cure. 
Svima držim fige da dobe svoju bebicu. 
Samo sam htjela javit da sam ja nakon 3 propala inseminacije, i 2 propala Ivf-a- OSTALA PRIRODNO TRUDNA. 
Jako sam se iznenadila jer sam vec planirala idući mjesec na Ivf , a kad ono ja trudna. A spermiogram od muza koma. Kako? Sto se dogodilo? Nakon 3 godine pokusavanja! Jos ne vjerujem, kao da sanjam!  Samo Bog zna! 
Sreći nema kraja  :Very Happy: 

Ovo ne pišem  samo da vam se pohvalim da sam trudnica, nego da vam uljem malo nade nakon proplakanih suza i neuspjeha.

----------


## Vaki

Čestitam, odlične vijesti! Ajde javi na odbrojavanju ako još nisi...  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Danas tek 3nt, tko će to izdržat..... :cupakosu:

----------


## Vaki

Eh, Sarice! Meni vrijeme nikako ne prolazi, a napuhana sam toliko da vise ne znam sto da stavim na sebe...  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Vaki, koji je tebi danas dnt? Ja nemam nikakve simptome zasad.

----------


## Vaki

Meni je 9. dnt, a tebi je za simptome još rano. Ja ih imam i nemam, kako koji dan... Stalno osluškujem pa je moguće da si već i umišljam. Betu bih trebala vaditi tek iduću subotu, a do onda ću poludjeti... Ti je vadiš oko 29.05.?

----------


## sara10

Ja je vadim 26.05., al treba vidit šta će biti do tada.

----------


## Ajvi

Uf, da se i tu malo pojadam pa da se skinem s vrata svima kojima se danas žalim. Danas mi je 8dnt i fizički nula, ama baš ništa, ko da i nisam bila u postupku. Nema simptoma, nema nuspojava, nema pms-ičnog feelinga, ništa. Psihički, danas mi je bilo koma, u jednom trenutku sam se rasplakala zbog neke bedastoće i onda sljedećih 20 minuta nisam mogla prestati ridati jer je kroz glavu krenulo - opet niš od postupka, nikad neću ostat trudna, nitko ne zna što mi je ni kako mi pomoći, itd, itd
Ovaj postupak mi je skroz zbrčkan u glavi. Ako prije ne procurim, u subotu ću vjerojatno napraviti test, a beta je tek 28. (dan prije 39. rođendana - jako bi si rado htjela jedan lijepi poklon)
uf...

----------


## Sadie

Nemoj se živcirati. Ne bi bila prva trudnica bez simptoma.  :Wink:  A normalno je da si u emotivnom lunapraku, ipak ti je jako stalo do ovoga. Držim figice za rođendanski poklon.  :Wink:

----------


## sanjam

Ajvi samo da te malo utjesim - mozda pomogne. 
Ja do 6 tjedna trudnoce nisam imala niti jedan jedini posebno izrazen simptom, bas nista, a cekamo blizance...tako da stvarno nema pravila. Drzim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala vam, drage, sve ja to na nekoj razumskoj razini znam, ali kad ti dođe teško, tko te pita za razum! I nije da me zapravo muči izostanak simptoma, nego je to jedan krasan čušpajz u glavi, nervoza zbog čekanja, strah od još jednog neuspjeha, odbrojavanje preostalih postupaka pa to rezultira opakim mood swings tako da u jednom trenutku planiram kako ćemo reorganizirati stan, a u drugom tulim, grlim psa i govorim joj da je ona jedina beba koju ću imati. Prolupala žena!

----------


## lora21

Evo i mene, danas 11 dnt, nisam izdržala pa se testirala sa Clearblue, a minus velik kao kuća.Sike se lagano ispuhuju a bile su jedini simptom. Ne znam šta da mislim, jesam li poranila sa testiranjem ili je to gotova stvar.?!

----------


## Krtica

Moj test 11dnt koji je bio negativan bio je točan. Radila sam jako osjetljiv test. Većini cura koje su zatrudnile 11 dan bude bar mala lagana sjena. 
Ponovi ga svakako.

----------


## Ajvi

lora, što su ti vratili? Ako su bile blastice, onda nažalost nije prerano. Ako su bili dvodnevni, mooožda, ali i cure s dvodnevnima su 11dnt imale pluseve. Meni je sutra 12dnt dvodnevog mrvuljka i radim test.

----------


## lora21

Ajvi, dvodnevna mrvica. Cijelo vrijeme sam bila skulirana, ali eto kako čitam po forumu koji se dan šta dešava, pošto sam kupila test nisam mogla odoljeti, pa se eto bediram, iako sam svjesna da u biti svatko drugačije odreagira, ali znatiželja je jača.

----------


## Ajvi

hm, ti si na VV? Ako ti je danas 11dnt onda smo skupa bile na transferu 12. 5. (i na punkciji 10. 5.)

----------


## Ajvi

Dakle i kod mene jedan krasni veliki -

----------


## Vaki

Lora, Sara- ima li novosti kod vas?

----------


## lora21

> Lora, Sara- ima li novosti kod vas?


Pozdrav *Vaki*,  a što se tiče novosti, sinoć sam primjetila crvenosmeđu točkicu a tako i jutros, imam osječaj da ću procuriti pa se pitam ima li smisla više stavljati Utrogestan, test nisam ponavljala jer mislim da nema smisla, mislim na neću imati razloga vaditi betu, već odmoriti još koji dan pa na posao.

----------


## bubekica

lora21,
ne prekidaj terapiju prije bete i svakako izvadi betu - mozes vec danas.

----------


## Ginger

> lora21,
> ne prekidaj terapiju prije bete i svakako izvadi betu - mozes vec danas.


Dajte poslusajte bubekicu (draga, ko pokvarena ploca si  :lool:  )
Zna zena sta prica, a i ja - iz iskustva

----------


## bubekica

Papagaj  :Laughing:

----------


## lora21

OK hvala vam, poslušat ću.

----------


## tiinna

Drage betacekalice,danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera 2 blastice a vec od 4. dana smedjarim.Juce sam radila test i blijeda crtica je tu i jos uvijek ne vjerujuci napravim jos jedan test,i on je pozitivan ali na zalost to smedjarenje je istog inteziteta,kao trag kad se obrisem  :Confused:  znaci,vec 5 dana tako i tek sam sad u panici! Doktorica je rekla da mirujem i da primim inekciju depoprogesterona i dodjem u ponedjeljak da vadim betu...

----------


## pak

tiinna nemam ti nista pametnog za reci osim da poslusas doktoricu. Sretno !
A sada imam par pitanja. Kako ste vi zene izlazile na kraj sa utricima? Znaci koristim ih kao vaginalete i imam osjecaj da pola toga popada van. I umorna sam za poludjeti. Transfer je bio u prije dva dana, ne radim nikakve teske fizicke poslove. Pospremanje po kuci to ni nije. Setam ali ne pretjerano i ne jer ne zelim.Sada setnjiom zovem odlazak u trgovinu.  :Sad:  O i kako bi htjela ali nemam snage, pada mi koncetracija, probada me ako duze stojim,ma uzas. Ne sjecam se vise dali je tako bilo i prije. A imala sam samo 2 stanice, sta bi bilo da ih je bilo vise.

----------


## red pepper

Ček šta su ipak bile 2 stanice? Ja sam skužila da one druge na kraju ipak nije bilo?
Ja osobno od utrića nisam imala niti jednu jedinu nuspojavu,osim kad sam ih jednom uzela oralno i taj put sam vidjela sve zvijezde na nebu iduća 24 sata i ne bih ni najgorem neprijatelju dala da ih uzme oralno..ali stvarno nisam bila ni umorna niti me probadalo..Da je malo kasnije tvoj post napisan odmah bi ti napisala da su to sigurno simptomi trudnoće,ali ovako je nažalost još uvijek vjerojatno utrić u pitanju..
Žene pišu često da osjećaju umor, probadanja, usporavanje probave i debljanje od utrogestana i duphastona, a meni sve suprotno..Ja čak gubim višak vode iz tijela kad sam na njima i čak još bolju probavu imam..pa sad ti budi pametan..

Jedino u biti što mi je bilo od utrića je neka jaka vaginalna upala desetak dana nakon transfera..ali mislim da je to došlo od pretjeranog čačkanja,a ne od samog utrogestana..

Stavi utriće što je moguće dublje i ostani ležati desetak minuta..iscuriti će ti naknadno malo,ali mi je doktor kad sam ga pitala rekao da je to što iscuri ukalkulirano u potrebnu dozu tako da se za to ne sekiraj..

----------


## pak

red punktirana su 2 folikula, dobili 1 j.s.. Dali je ovaj drugi bio prazan ili se nije oplodio nisu mi nista ni rekli. A ja od nervoze u iscekivanju nisam se sjetila ni pitati.
Hm debljanje bas i ne, napuhana sam kao balon ali to mi je normalno. Problema sa stolicom nemam, kao galeb sam ,  tj trckalicu imam. Povezujem je sa folacinom, kad sam zaboravila popiti sve je bilo ok.A ni ne jedem previse pa ...
Nadam se da su dobro iskalkulirali jer ja kada stavim utrice prije spavanja ujutro kada se dignem i napravim par koraka sva sam kao da sam se popiskila , a i po danu fuj. Ako ne nadjem dobitnu soluciju da to uguram sto bolje navuci cu i ja neku upalu od stalnog nosenja ulozaka.Razmisljala sam upotrijebiti onaj aplikator, mozda pomogne. :Unsure: 
Jucer sam se malo nasminkala, stavila rumenila i bila kod prijateljice a njena mama ce mi, joj sta si mi tako blijeda, izgledas jako umorno, tebi nije dobro srce ? Ubila me zena u pojam.
Eto sta se desava kad se planira. Namjeravala sam na duge setnje,suncanje, sadjenje cvijeca, sredjivati kucu, sve polagano bez zurbe. A sada nista. Nemam snage ni za ono osnovno. Osjecam se kao trut.

----------


## red pepper

> red punktirana su 2 folikula, dobili 1 j.s.. Dali je ovaj drugi bio prazan ili se nije oplodio nisu mi nista ni rekli. A ja od nervoze u iscekivanju nisam se sjetila ni pitati.
> Hm debljanje bas i ne, napuhana sam kao balon ali to mi je normalno. Problema sa stolicom nemam, kao galeb sam ,  tj trckalicu imam. Povezujem je sa folacinom, kad sam zaboravila popiti sve je bilo ok.A ni ne jedem previse pa ...
> Nadam se da su dobro iskalkulirali jer ja kada stavim utrice prije spavanja ujutro kada se dignem i napravim par koraka sva sam kao da sam se popiskila , a i po danu fuj. Ako ne nadjem dobitnu soluciju da to uguram sto bolje navuci cu i ja neku upalu od stalnog nosenja ulozaka.Razmisljala sam upotrijebiti onaj aplikator, mozda pomogne.
> Jucer sam se malo nasminkala, stavila rumenila i bila kod prijateljice a njena mama ce mi, joj sta si mi tako blijeda, izgledas jako umorno, tebi nije dobro srce ? Ubila me zena u pojam.
> Eto sta se desava kad se planira. Namjeravala sam na duge setnje,suncanje, sadjenje cvijeca, sredjivati kucu, sve polagano bez zurbe. A sada nista. Nemam snage ni za ono osnovno. Osjecam se kao trut.


hm,nije meni to baš toliko puno curilo..nisam uložak morala nositi  :neznam: 
možda ako ti ne paše da pitaš ginekologa da ti crinone gel propiše? S njim je puno lakše..mada je jako skup pa ovisi kakav ti je ginekolog..
ja ti ipak sumnjam da je za umor kriv utrić..jer ipak on djeluje lokalno samo kad ga tako stavljaš..ne bi trebao izazivati umor..možda si iscrpljena od svog tog stresa oko postupka pa te sad opalilo kad je sve gotovo..

----------


## pak

> hm,nije meni to baš toliko puno curilo..nisam uložak morala nositi 
> možda ako ti ne paše da pitaš ginekologa da ti crinone gel propiše? S njim je puno lakše..mada je jako skup pa ovisi kakav ti je ginekolog..
> ja ti ipak sumnjam da je za umor kriv utrić..jer ipak on djeluje lokalno samo kad ga tako stavljaš..ne bi trebao izazivati umor..možda si iscrpljena od svog tog stresa oko postupka pa te sad opalilo kad je sve gotovo..



Hm,  kod mene ide kao i po obicaju sve naopako, rodila sam se na zadak pa biti ce da je to to.Neznam drugacije. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vaki

Neka vas ne brine to što iscuri, to je višak! Meni nekad, i nakon 2 sata ostane na papiru gotovo cijela kuglica pa doktorica kaže da je to o.k. Tijelo uzme koliko mu treba... Ja sam isto bila umorna i pripisivala sam to utricima, a sad kada znam da sam trudna mislim da je možda bilo od toga. Uglavnom, tebi želim da ti je to zbog toga jer se mrvica čvrsto primila.

----------


## Šiškica

i meni ovaj umor miriše na trudnoću!!

To je bio moj prvi simptomT,   krenuo od imlatacije tj, od 6dnt dva dvodnevna embrija..

----------


## pak

Hvala cure na lijepim zeljama ali malo je prerano za trudnicke simptome. Biti ce da je to reakcija na utrice, koje ocito moje tjelo apsorbira u minimalnim kolicinama. Ili kako red kaze nakupljeni ili bolje receno potisnuti sres  :neznam: , jer sam si bas cool ovaj put.U svakom slucaju plan za dalje je miksanje nekih travnatih sokica i lagana tjelovjezba za podizanje energije. 
Imal li koja cura za preporuciti neke vjezbice da je radila i nakon transfera ? MM mi sjedi za vratom da sta bas mi to sada treba a ja bi ipak probala nesto.

----------


## mravak

cure,tražite crinone gel umjesto utrogestana,ja sam se preporodila s njim... pogotovo ako radite nakon transfera...

----------


## red pepper

> cure,tražite crinone gel umjesto utrogestana,ja sam se preporodila s njim... pogotovo ako radite nakon transfera...


eh ja sam tražila svog mpo doktora da mi napiše crinone umjesto utrogestana, ali se slatko nasmijao i rekao da će on napisat,ali da poznavajući moju soc. ginekologicu koja ni uputnicu za vađenje bete ne daje da mogu bit sigurna da neću vidjeti taj crinone..jer soc. ginekolog može propisati i drugi,jeftiniji lijek,a ne nužno onaj koji specijalist navede..Tako i bilo..A da ga se kupuje košta 350-400kn...

----------


## red pepper

> Hvala cure na lijepim zeljama ali malo je prerano za trudnicke simptome. Biti ce da je to reakcija na utrice, koje ocito moje tjelo apsorbira u minimalnim kolicinama. Ili kako red kaze nakupljeni ili bolje receno potisnuti sres , jer sam si bas cool ovaj put.U svakom slucaju plan za dalje je miksanje nekih travnatih sokica i lagana tjelovjezba za podizanje energije. 
> Imal li koja cura za preporuciti neke vjezbice da je radila i nakon transfera ? MM mi sjedi za vratom da sta bas mi to sada treba a ja bi ipak probala nesto.


alo..slušaj muža! Pitat ćemo Manestra da li bi svojoj ženi to sve dozvoljavao kad govori da nema medicinskih dokaza da sve to šteti..Ja vjerujem 95% da ne šteti,ali radi onih 5% mi se ipak ne riskira.Radi se o 2 tjedna i ajde ta 2 tjedna ipak čisti, spremaj, hodaj, idi na kave,čitaj..al ne kupaj se, nemaj odnose i ne vježbaj..just for case.. :Smile:

----------


## emiro

Odradila upravo transfer treci dan...2 zametka vracena od 4 st. 6 st... Ima li takvih slucaja da je upalilo? Znam da ima ali treba mi pozitivnih slucajeva. Hvalaaa


Failure is part of success

----------


## pak

> alo..slušaj muža! Pitat ćemo Manestra da li bi svojoj ženi to sve dozvoljavao kad govori da nema medicinskih dokaza da sve to šteti..Ja vjerujem 95% da ne šteti,ali radi onih 5% mi se ipak ne riskira.Radi se o 2 tjedna i ajde ta 2 tjedna ipak čisti, spremaj, hodaj, idi na kave,čitaj..al ne kupaj se, nemaj odnose i ne vježbaj..just for case..


 :Razz:  skoro tri tjedna do bete. Ma nemam koncetracije za citanje, more je hladno ne pada mi napamet kupati se dok jos ni sandale nisam obula, odnose nemam sa kim na da hocu, a ni nebi, mm radi po cijele dane. Ali moram se necim zaokupiti. Raditi ne idem jer i ovako sam umorna, a tamo trenutno vlada opca ludnica. I tako preostaje mi samo  :štrika:

----------


## red pepper

ahaha..umrla sam od smijeha popodne..Gledala sam sa mobitela i na mobu mi ne pokazuje smajliće nego mi je umjesto smajlića pisalo "štrik"..ja sam mislila da ima za staviti neki smajlić koji se objesio pa da ti preostaje samo da se objesiš  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

> ahaha..umrla sam od smijeha popodne..Gledala sam sa mobitela i na mobu mi ne pokazuje smajliće nego mi je umjesto smajlića pisalo "štrik"..ja sam mislila da ima za staviti neki smajlić koji se objesio pa da ti preostaje samo da se objesiš


Čitam i  :Laughing:  oooo blesače jedne!

----------


## vatra86

:Laughing:  a jesi me nasmijala RP

Pak pa neces valjda cekati 3 tjedna do bete? I nadam se da cemo jednom na kavicu s obzirom da zivimo u istom gradu..  :Wink:   saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pak

E pa dotle nismo dosli jos!  :Laughing: 
Samo da znate neznam ni strikati pa i to odpada. Morati cu traziti na netu upute.
vatra ma ne pada mi napamet cekati toliko. Drugi vikend ce me sigurno zasvrbiti prstici. Bila sam danas kod gin, radi bolovanja i kaze ona nemojte puno sjediti, radje lezite. Imate neku pametnu zasto ? I da ako vadim betu kod nas u labu ceka se rezultat 5 dana  :Shock: . Tako da cu zaprasiti za Pulu. Sve to naravno ako docekam vadjenje bete.

P.S. vatra tvoja mama me spasila u subotu prije punkcije kada sam zaboravila uzeti uputnicu za muza a trebala mi za ponedjeljak ujutro. Stvarno mi je laknulo kad sam vidjela da je ona dezurna. 
 I svakako moze kavica javi kada ti pase ja sam na bolovanju.

----------


## Inesz

> Odradila upravo transfer treci dan...2 zametka vracena od 4 st. 6 st... Ima li takvih slucaja da je upalilo? Znam da ima ali treba mi pozitivnih slucajeva. Hvalaaa
> 
> 
> Failure is part of success


Emiro, bilo bi bolje da su 8-stanični.

3. dan 6-stanični, znam da ima trudnoća  :Smile: ,  4-stanični na 3. dan nije baš perspektivan embrij.

Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## emiro

Da svjesna sam toga...u petrovoj sam bila u postupku od 5 j.s.samo su te dvije bile za vracanje.ovo mi je treci pokusaj ali ne odustajem. Da taj zilavko od 6 stanica opstane nista mi vise ne treba!


Failure is part of success

----------


## pak

> Drage betacekalice,danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera 2 blastice a vec od 4. dana smedjarim.Juce sam radila test i blijeda crtica je tu i jos uvijek ne vjerujuci napravim jos jedan test,i on je pozitivan ali na zalost to smedjarenje je istog inteziteta,kao trag kad se obrisem  znaci,vec 5 dana tako i tek sam sad u panici! Doktorica je rekla da mirujem i da primim inekciju depoprogesterona i dodjem u ponedjeljak da vadim betu...


tiinna jesi vadila betu?

----------


## tiinna

Juce na 12 dpt bila je 395  :Dancing Fever:   :Very Happy:   a i smedjarenje je skoro sasvim prestalo,danas samo tackica...

----------


## bugaboo

Tiinna cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

> Tiinna cestitam


Cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

evo meni je uspilo sa 2 četverostanična na 2.dan vraćena,imam poz.betu
sretno!!

tiina čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## red pepper

Klara cestitam!!!ali cetverostanicni embrio na drugi dan je bas kako i treba biti..

----------


## dubyaki

cure, evo mene k vama....
3.6. smo imali transfer dvije blastice, ostale nam dvije za smrznuti....ovo nam je prvi IVF, nakon 3 AIH-a....
čekanje.... :Cekam:

----------


## tiinna

Klara cestitam,odlicna beta  :Klap:   :Klap:  Kada su te narucili za ulz. meni je termin 12.6. i ovo cekanje mi teze pada nego iscekivanje bete tim vise jer svako jutro pronadjem neku smedjkastu tackicu  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ostalim betacekalicama  :fige:

----------


## Sadie

Evo i mene uskoro nazad na ovu temu. Danas pala prva pikica u drugom stimuliranom (Gonal F) i veselim se svakom novom danu postupka jer smo za toliko bliže bebi. Ne nužno da će upaliti ovaj postupak, al radimo na tome. 
Ovaj put smo ubacili i melatonin između zadnje i ove M.

Svim sretnicama čestitke, ostalima  :fige:

----------


## tiinna

Pak,emiro,dubyaki i ostale cekalice,jeste li zive,ima li kakvih simptomcica,kada su termini za bete?Znam,dan kao godina i meni je jos uvijek,brojim jos 4 dana do 1.ulz.  :fige:  navijam za vas i visoke betice!

----------


## emiro

Joj ja sam vec luda od cekanja, najgori dio postupka! Imam klasicne simptome pms-a...boli me stomak kao da cu dobit m.i to vec treci dan lagano kao grcevi neki.meni je beta 16.6. pa cemo sve znati.


Failure is part of success

----------


## pak

Ja sam napravila test 9.dnt i negativan je, uz to krenuo neki smdjei isjedak nakon utrica i stao. Isti dan krenuli uzasni bolovi u trbuhu nisam sjediti mogla i digla mi se temp. preko 38. Biti ce neka upala se stvorila od silnog cackanja.Nakon sto sam popila tabletu sve se smirilo i sada vise nicega nema. I sada  :Cekam:  vjesticu. Betu vadim u utorak tako da imam i papir za pokazati dr. Inace bi trebala vaditi 16.6. ali to mi je preeeedaleko za cekati.
Cure u iscekivanju  :fige:  da bude sve po planu!

----------


## red pepper

> Ja sam napravila test 9.dnt i negativan je, uz to krenuo neki smdjei isjedak nakon utrica i stao. Isti dan krenuli uzasni bolovi u trbuhu nisam sjediti mogla i digla mi se temp. preko 38. Biti ce neka upala se stvorila od silnog cackanja.Nakon sto sam popila tabletu sve se smirilo i sada vise nicega nema. I sada  vjesticu. Betu vadim u utorak tako da imam i papir za pokazati dr. Inace bi trebala vaditi 16.6. ali to mi je preeeedaleko za cekati.
> Cure u iscekivanju  da bude sve po planu!


implantacija  :Coffee:

----------


## pak

> implantacija


Red ti si u punom navijackom raspolozenju.Kad bi barem, iz tvojih usta u cije god usi  :Love:

----------


## red pepper

Da,zagrijavam se za svjetsko nogometno prvenstvo  :Smile:

----------


## tiinna

Pak,i sama znas s obzirom da nisu blastice prerano si radila test a sto se tice tvojih simptoma i ja sam osim temp. sve to imala od 4.dpt,tada je i spoting krenuo.Sto se tice temperature tu nisam mjerodavna,jutarnja je uvijek od 35.8-36,preko dana 36.3. 5.dpt je bilo i krvi i pravi menstrualni simptomi i ja sam bila ubijedjena da ce vjestica doci.

----------


## gigii

Sretno svima  :Smile: 
Zna li netko kako mozemo povecati sanse za implantaciju, sta mi mozemo ciniti? Pokusavam nesto naci na netu a ne uspijeva..

----------


## dubyaki

joj žene....ja vadim betu 16.6.....baš sam pisala na odbrojavanju kako mi je loše i sve me boli i omamljena sam i jako mi je težak ovaj put. ovo nam je prvi ivf i moram reć da nisam mislila da ću se ovak loše osjećat....od simptoma imam jako bolne cice, prvih 5 dana sam samo gledala di ću se naslonit da odspavam, vukla se okolo ko krepana mačka, a kulminiralo je sa drugom injekcijom brevactida 8.6. kad sam drugi dan imala najgori dan do sada....od plakanja, bolova, smušenosti....jučer me isto jako presjeklo dolje kod maternice, ko menstrualni grč, ali na najjače! ne znam....mislim da niš od ovog puta, ne osjećam da je to to. možda i griješim, al meni je lakše očekivat najgore, nadat se najboljem  :Smile: 
sretno svima koje čekamo!

----------


## emiro

@dubyaki i meni je beta 16.6. ako vjestica ne dođe prije :/ simptoma ima i nema...ne slusam ih vise nego cekam konkretan rezultat pa sto bude.


Failure is part of success

----------


## dubyaki

Evo nakon svih problema i bolova, ja sam jucer na petak 13-ti ujutro oko 3 zavrsila na hitnoj sa HS! 10dnt! Bolovi uzasni, a nista protiv bolova ne daju. Dobila 4kg u dva dana....uglavnom smiruje se.....opseg se smanjio, mene ne boli vise, mjerim kolicinu unesene i ispiskene tekucine. Ali zbilja me izluduje vec ovaj postupak.  :Sad:

----------


## orhideja.

7dnt 2blastice (fet), test negativan--rano je još,zar ne??

već par dana konstantno osijetim probadanje, pulsiranje, bol (izmjenjuje se) s ljeve strane...danas je jako izraženo 
ima li netko s sličnim simptomima--a da nije bila trudnoća??

----------


## emiro

Evo ja danas 14 dnt i jos nisam uzela uputnicu za vadit Betu a vec sam prokrvarila tocno kao sat! Lagano se vjestica probija ali cu svejedno sutra vadit betu da sam sigurna da je i ovaj put gotovo.cure ne odustajte nikad! Jace smo od svakog neuspjeha!



Failure is part of success

----------


## Anci272

Svim curama želim puno sreće.
Meni je jučer vracen 1 osmostanicni embrio. Vađenje bete je 1.7.

----------


## KLARA31

Zdrava prehrana,pozitivne misli,smjeh,bez stresa,puno odmaranjanja...bla bla,cini mi se imat srece je najvaznije

----------


## emiro

Moja beta 0,2 eto toliko za ovaj put...idemo dalje ali s malom pauzicom da se odmorimo od svega!


Failure is part of success

----------


## Sadie

> Zdrava prehrana,pozitivne misli,smjeh,bez stresa,puno odmaranjanja...bla bla,cini mi se imat srece je najvaznije


Da, najvažnije je kak ti se potrefi. Nema tu nekih pravila i sve je to previše složeno da bismo znale formulu što raditi da zatrudnimo.
A najgore su mi priče - previše razmišljate o trudnoći, trebate se opustiti pa ćete zatrudniti, digni noge u zrak nakon seksa, pij sok od ne znam čega, moja šogorica je zatrudnila jer je pila one neke vitamine. Ili ak mislim pozitivno zatrudnjet ću, valjda ću izmeditirati bebu.
Ljudi koji nisu u ovome nemaju pojma, a imaju potrebu nešto "pametno" reći pa ga drobe. A mi moramo biti pristojne i slušati to.

----------


## gigii

Jel ima ovdje medju nama još netko iz RIJEKE da je u iscekivanju nakon transfera? Da iscekujemo u drustvu  :Smile: 

Svima palčevi stisnuti  :Smile:  
Klara 31, da smijeha, smijeha, uživanja, biti sretan sada i ovjde...koliko god mogu reći da mi to nije u svakom trenutku lako, čini mi se da to je formula!  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Nešto me brine.... Od punkcije do sada (vec dva tjedna) često mokrim a zadnjih dana me i malčice i pecka i kao crveni se okolo izvana. Kako sam nakon transfera, brine me šta ću s tim. 
Nisam ništa uzimala čak ni urološki čaj jer me strah šta to sve uglavnom potiče na čišćenje...A imam u sebi svoje drage mrvice. 

Nadam se da im ta infekcija ili šta već je, neće ništa. 
A da ne pričmo da mi je frka kada stavljam utriće, a ne znam da li to urološko je nešto bezveze ili... Istobvremeno se ne usudima 3x dnevno (koliko stvaljam utriće) prati intimnim gelom da se ne stvori kiselost... Uh uh.

Jel netko imao ovakva iskustva?

----------


## kik@

Cure pozz
Meni su u nedelju vraćene dvije blastice i sinoć sam već imala smedi iscjedak bilo ga je malo na papiru al svejedno zar nije još rano da dobim mengu sad sam totalno u bedu, dal se to kome dogodilo da odma nakon 2 dana prokrvari

----------


## Mury

*kik@*, vibram da je to implantacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! Vještica sigurno nije, a taman se sada bebice ugnježđuju  :Smile: ! Sretno!!!!

----------


## kik@

Joj neznam strah me prije par godina sam isto nakon što su mi blastice vraćene nakon dva dana prokrvarila al je bila baš svježa crvena krv pa se bojim da će mi se 
 to ponovo desiti  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*kik@*,i meni miriši da je implantacija  :fige:

----------


## kik@

Joj neznam strah me sad sam se zaljepila za krevet i ne mrdam

----------


## mendula71

Evo i mene konačno,svim curama želim puno sreće,a najviše zahvaljujem fati hanumici što je s nama nesebično podijelila svoje iskustvo. Nakon malo manje od 3 mjeseca njenog tretmana danas sam bila na transferu i vraćene su 3 morule što je za mene ravno znanstvenoj fantastici(prošli put jedna 4st.) Beta mi je 9.7. Držimo fige!

----------


## tiinna

Kik@,meni se desilo isto ali 4 dpt blastica,rano u jutro,smedjkasti iscjedak koji je trajao 8 dana,a 5 i 6 dan bilo je malo i krvi,umirala sam od straha i mislila da je menga jer sam imala i sve ostale popratne simptome ali ispostavilo se da je bila implatacija sto i tebi od srca zelim  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

Kik@ shvaćam da se bojiš. Pogotovo jer si imala iskustvo koje... Možda je i tada bila implantacija, samo...
Implancija je, vibraj tako. Opusti se i ne misli uopće na sve to (znam iz iskustva koliko je to teško provesti u djelo). Nekako kada sam se usmjerila da ne mislim toliko na sve to, sam počela manje misliti, i dalje bila vrlooo oprezna, puno ležala. 

Držim palčeve od srca!  SVIMA PALČEVI krost  :Smile:

----------


## gigii

tražila si da toi prepiše? Jel to znači da si imala postupak?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gigii

orhideja kakav je situacija ?  :Smile: 




> 7dnt 2blastice (fet), test negativan--rano je još,zar ne??
> 
> već par dana konstantno osijetim probadanje, pulsiranje, bol (izmjenjuje se) s ljeve strane...danas je jako izraženo 
> ima li netko s sličnim simptomima--a da nije bila trudnoća??

----------


## orhideja.

> orhideja kakav je situacija ?


Betica 0,1 , menga točna u dan...bit će da su simptomi zamišljenji ili umišljeni

----------


## Sadie

Evo malo štiva da pratimo što nam se događa. Sori ak je netko već ovo objavio, ali nema u nedavnijim postovima, a od viška glava ne boli. 

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam u 7dpt, pa se nadam da mi se povećava razina hcg-a.  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

> Ja sam u 7dpt, pa se nadam da mi se povećava razina hcg-a.


Drzim fige da je tako  :Wink:  sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Pridruzujem se...danas bio transfer 3 dnp...

----------


## žužy

Sretno *Mary*!
Ima smrzlića?

----------


## ljubilica

*Mary*  :fige: 
Cure svima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Danas, 5dp mi je bio transfer..dobili smo dvije blastociste u ranoj fazi..kakva su vasa iskustva s tim..jel ima sanse da se one dalje razviju

----------


## ljubilica

*Ledamo*, sretno!!!! Jedna blastica u mom trbuhu broji 19tt  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

> *Ledamo*, sretno!!!! Jedna blastica u mom trbuhu broji 19tt


 Hvala ti ljubilica  :Smile:  cestitam na srcu junackom  :Kiss: 
 Jucer sam bila jako razocarana, jer sam mislila da su mi sanse male..ali pravila nema,  tako da ne gubim nadu. Jucer sam odradila svoju zadnju akupunkturu, od koje sam spavala kao bebica  :Wink:  pijem mjesavinu kineskih trava koje pripomazu da se mrvice ugnijezde.
 U ovoj klinici je takva praksa da vec sutra moram ponovno kod doktora na ultrazvuk i vadjenje krvi, da bi vidjeli endometrij, hormone, te ukoliko je potrebno pripomoci sa lijekovima.11.7 je vadjenje bete  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

danas 2dpt vracen 1 osmostanični zametak, stalno probadanje osjetim, imam osjećaj  da mi gori maternica i ima sukrvice u nosu, kada se to dešava mislim da se razvija, a kada se ništa ne dešava pitam se što me sada ništa ne probada hahahah, kada ovo završi biću luda 100% hihihi

----------


## Mary123

Ljubilice i zuzy hvala...
Zuzy nadam se da je ovaj dobitni
Ljubilice cuvaj svoju mrvu
Ja iskreno neznam kako se ponasati...danas je 1 dnt..lagano po kuci secem,pa lezom,pa malo sjedim..ludilo

----------


## Ledamo

Lady555, Mary123 drzim vam fige...nadam se da cemo se uskoro zajedno veseliti betama  :Smile:  puno strpljenja do tad  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Cure meni je danas 4 dnt i ne osjecam nikakvu razliku u utorak me je boljelo ko da cu dobit m i sad dalje nista. Dal to znaci da se nece primit ili? Malo me srah.

----------


## lady555

hvala navijam za sve cure da nam bude puno velikih beta  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Cure meni je danas 4 dnt i ne osjecam nikakvu razliku u utorak me je boljelo ko da cu dobit m i sad dalje nista. Dal to znaci da se nece primit ili? Malo me srah.


Tako je i meni bilo, identično, zatišje do 8-9 dnt pa pravi pms. I beba ima 10 mjeseci :D

----------


## antony34

Ledy555 kad moras vedit betu? Ja tek 16.7. Kako provodis vrijeme?

----------


## lady555

ja trebam betu vaditi 14.7. ali mislim da je vikend pa cu mozda ranije, vrijeme provodim tako sto gledam filmove, čitam knjige, pišem magistarski ne znam ni ja šta nisam više probala raditi i opet razmišljam hoće li se primi ili ne hihihihih, zar ti antony34 ne bi trebala malo ranije vaditi betu, meni je transfer bio 1.7. tebi je ranije jel ???kako ti izdržavaš s pritiskom???  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Da prijavim, u utorak vadila betu i opet 0.  :Sad: 
Ali nista, idemo u 10 mj. u nove pobjede.

Jel mi možete reći koliko vam je trebalo da procurite nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića? U prošlom postupku sam dobila menstruaciju bez obzira na njih, ali ovaj put nista. Zadnji put sam utrogestane popila u utorak prije bete i jos uvijek nema nikakve naznake da bi mogla dobiti. Jel bi trebala biti zabrinuta?

----------


## antony34

Lady555 transfer je bio 30 6 rekao je mpo da vadim betu 16 7 neznam zasto al uvjek tak dugo cekam. Pa evo odem u grad na kavu pa malo u setnju. Gledam crtice da toliko ne mislim na to. Al me svejedno strah dal ce uspjeti. Dragi kad dode s posla me stalno s necim zaokupi. Al jos treba izdrzati 10 dana.

----------


## antony34

Anci272 ja sam dobila tri dana poslje uzimanja utrogestana. U principu ti ide do sest dana poslje uzimanja bi trebala dobiti.

----------


## Ledamo

U starom centru sam oba puta morala cekati 2 tjedna na vadjenje bete, tako da mi je ovaj put bas olaksanje sto sam vec deveti dan nakon transfera narucena na vadjenje krvi i ultrazvuk.
I danas sam bila tamo, doktor je jako zadovoljan sa svim. Prokrvavljenost maternice je odlicna kao i endometrij. Jajnici su mi jos povecani pa se i dalje moram malo pripaziti. Naravno, on mi pokusavao uliti nadu, medjutim danas mi je bas neki pesimistican dan, tako da mu nije bas upalilo  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*Ledamo* danas si isto bila na UZV? zanimljiva praksa, kod nas to nitko ne radi...
15-i dan od punkcije raditi UZV ne znam koliko ima smisla, ako i beta potvrdi trudnocu, na UZV nije moguce vidjeti nista.

----------


## Mary123

Danas 2 dnt...ama bas nista neznam..osjecam se super..al u glavi mi se vrti da ni ovaj put nista...neznam.

----------


## Ledamo

> *Ledamo* danas si isto bila na UZV? zanimljiva praksa, kod nas to nitko ne radi...
> 15-i dan od punkcije raditi UZV ne znam koliko ima smisla, ako i beta potvrdi trudnocu, na UZV nije moguce vidjeti nista.


Moze biti da i nece raditi ultrazvuk, mozda sam ja nesto pogresno razumjela. I ovdje su rijetki centri koji rade ultrazvuk poslije transfera, tako da je i meni ovo novo bilo. 
Uglavnom to rade da bi vidjeli kakva je sluznica, maternica, jesu li jajnici aktivni..meni je receno na osnovu svega toga, da mi nije potrebno spricati Brevactid.

----------


## Sadie

> Danas 2 dnt...ama bas nista neznam..osjecam se super..al u glavi mi se vrti da ni ovaj put nista...neznam.


Onda se osjećaj super i dalje i ne razmišljaj. Jednostavno uživaj, ionako ni na što ne možeš utjecati.  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

> *Ledamo* danas si isto bila na UZV? zanimljiva praksa, kod nas to nitko ne radi...
> 15-i dan od punkcije raditi UZV ne znam koliko ima smisla, ako i beta potvrdi trudnocu, na UZV nije moguce vidjeti nista.


Podobnik?

----------


## lady555

danas 5 dnt, do jucer je bilo raznih probaadanja sa svih strana, a sada nista jedino me grudi bole puno, je li to od utrogestana???

----------


## antony34

Lady mene prsa ne bole al me danas jajnici i maternica rasturaju. Mene su prvi put bolela prsa i to tako da ih nisam smjela dirati.

----------


## Ledamo

Mene isto grudi bole, al pretpostavljam da je od lutinusa. Inace se osjecam dobro, malo me ledja bole i imam osjecaj da gorim iznutra. Mrzim samu sebe jer vec nekako mslim da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad:  od sutra ponovno radim, pa cu nadam se malo pobjeci od crnih misli.

----------


## lady555

ledamo blago tebi pa možeš nekako misli odvratiti, ja sam danas stvarno super, jučer sam bila toliko teška i troma da sam jedva hodala, ludo je ovo stanje, ledamo kada ti trebaš betu vaditi, antony34, mary123, nadam se da ćemo se zajedno veseliti  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

I ja se slazem s tobom lady ja sam doma vec dva tj i dosta mi je ljencarenja i ja bi nesto radila. Daj mi reci lady dali smijem peglati sad? To mi je jako ljepo raditi da se malo nekako zabavim

----------


## Ledamo

U petak vadim betu..nadam se da cemo uskoro napraviti tulum na forumu  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Ledamo sretno i nadam se da ce biti vvveeeelllliiikkaaaaa beta! :Wink:

----------


## lady555

antony34 ja ti nemam pojma šta se smije raditi, meni je prvi postupak tako da nšta ne znam, ja bi isto rado peglala, nakupilo se veša za peglanje kao u priči...

----------


## lady555

> U petak vadim betu..nadam se da cemo uskoro napraviti tulum na forumu


biće uspješno, koji je tebi pokušaj???

----------


## antony34

Meni je 4 al su neke cure rekle da se nesmije a neke da se smije. Zato pitam. I meni se nakupilo. Ledamo mozda ti znas dal se smije peglati? Ja mislim da mi sad vec nebi skodilo proslo je tjedan dana od transfera

----------


## Ledamo

> biće uspješno, koji je tebi pokušaj???


Imam iza sebe jedan ICSI i jedan FET. Nadam se i ja da ce biti,  svima nama  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

> Meni je 4 al su neke cure rekle da se nesmije a neke da se smije. Zato pitam. I meni se nakupilo. Ledamo mozda ti znas dal se smije peglati? Ja mislim da mi sad vec nebi skodilo proslo je tjedan dana od transfera


Ne bih ti znala reci nista sto se peglanja tice, al ne mislim da to moze ista stetiti. Inace sam misljenja da od mirovanja nema nista. Doktor mi je isto sad savjetovao da izbjegavam sport, nagle pokrete, dizanje teskih stvari..toga se pridrzavam, sve ostalo normalno radim. Samo eto mi peglanje nije doslo na red, vjerojatno jer mi nije bas omiljeno  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Meni je to najljepse raditi. Probat cu malo po malo.

----------


## bubekica

Preporuca se izbjegavanje ponavljanih radnji poput peglanja i usisavanja kako ne bi doslo do torzije jajnika, koji su uvecani zbog posljedica stimulacije.

----------


## antony34

Dal se to svima preporuca. Ja nisam imala stimulirani vec prirodnjak. Al ako se nesmije onda necu.

----------


## bubekica

Onda peglaj i uzivaj, nis ti nece bit!  :Smile: 
P.S. Ima i kod mene vesa  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Nebi mi bio problem :Smile: .

----------


## Mary123

Ja cu poluditi jos deset dana..nema goreg od tog cekanja.
Meni 5 dnt i nema simptoma nikakvih...i sama sam pomislila da opet nista a ovo je 4 put...
Sretno svima.. :Kiss:

----------


## antony34

Mary123 ne mora znacit da nece biti nista i ja jos deset dana moram cekati. Neko ima neke simptome neko ne. I meni je ovo 4 pokusaj. Samo glavu gore i nemoj se brinuti sve ce biti dobro.

----------


## lady555

meni je do sada bilo svakakvih simptoma, ali sada ništa, kao da se ništa ne dešava, samo ponekad imam osječaj kao da ču dobiti, stvori se nekakav pritisak dole i to je too... još malooooo i saznati  ćemo  :Wink:

----------


## antony34

Meni je danas ujutro bio isjedak kao bijelo pranje. Neznam sta bi to moglo biti. Dal mozda zna koja od vas?

----------


## lady555

da nije od utrogestana???

----------


## antony34

Niije izgledalo ko od utrica. Malo me to brine jer imam osjecaj ko da cu dobit m. Sve me boli ko pms. A dole sam jako naduta.

----------


## Sadie

Nek te ne zabrinjava ta bol. Vidim da cure ovdje koje ostanu trudne imaju dosta dugo osjećaj da će svaki tren dobiti.

----------


## Mary123

Ma upravo tako..Prosli put sam imala simptome i nije uspjelo..Ma sta bude...
Ej ja imam ko neku vodicu...malo od utrica al ide nesto vode...koma..ima tko?
I jucer i danas ujutro kad sta jedem osjecam da cu se ispovracar..

----------


## antony34

A da napravis test. Mozda se iznenadis. Mozda je trudnoca? Da je meni zlo ja bi napravila test

----------


## Mary123

Ma kakav test...ne,ne.Nevjerujem im a i preeerano je.tek je 5 dnt...

----------


## antony34

Pricekaj pa ces vidjeti ako ce ti biti i dalje tako pokusaj napraviti.

----------


## Mary123

Ma cekat cu ja betu pa sta bude.ionako trebam dobit 14 a beta je 16.7..

----------


## antony34

Ja bi ju trebala dobiti za dva dana. Znaci na isti dan vadimo betu? I ja ju vadim tek 16

----------


## lady555

ja sam 3dnt i 4dnt imala osjecaj da mi se povraca, sta god pojedem brzo se zasitim i imam osjecaj da cu povratiti, sada samo nemam volje jesti slatki(inace bih ubila za cokoladu) tako da ja to sve pripisujem utricima, iako je prvi postupak, a mary123 i meni zna nekada kada iscuri malo utrica biti vodenastije a nekada, valjda je to sve ok??? i prerano je za test

----------


## Ledamo

Meni evo danas neki pritisak pri dnu trbuha, vjerojatno od progesterona ili cu dobiti  :Sad:  mada kako rijetko dobivam menstruaciju vise ni ne znam kakav je osjecaj prije nego dobijem. I od nocas uzasne vjetrove imam, i to bas danas kad ponovno idem na posao ; (

----------


## lady555

ja sam sinoc imala isto uzasne vjetove mm i ja smo crkavali od smijeha nismo mogli vjerovati,sada je i meni bol u donjem dijelu stomaka bas kao da cu dobiti, tak da bit ce valjda ok...

----------


## Ledamo

Pritisak pri dnu stomaka se pojacavao kako je dan odmicao...prestane kratko i onda opet. Pocelo me dolje probadati i osjecala sam neku tezinu, kao da ce nesto iz mene ispasti. Nemir u nogama, rukama, neka vatra iznutra za izluditi. Jutros se opet osjecam dobro, lagani pritisak dolje, nista strasno  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

I kod mene je dole pritisak. Danas sam opet imala onaj iscjedak ko jucer. Al neznam zast me maternica boljela cjelu noc.

----------


## lady555

to se sve lijepo smješta na svoje mjestokod vas cure, ja sada nemam nekih bolova na trenutke pritisak, malo me probode ponekad i to je to, danas je 7dnt ne znam je li trebalo već biti nekih jači simptoma koji bi mirisali na trudnoću  :Cekam:

----------


## antony34

Lady555 ne brini i kod tebe je sve u redu. A znas da je meni danas 8dt. Ja se spremam i na negativnu stranu jer ce mi tak biti lakse. Bar mislim tak. Cure recite mi kak spavate? Ja nikako. Do 4 ujutro ni oka ne sklopim.

----------


## lady555

nadam se antony34 ja spavam ok, samo me zeza što moram često ići piškiti?? pa se malo razbudim  :Smile:  mozda si se preopteretila, meni je tako bilo prva 2-3 dana probudim se u 3 ujutro i ne mogu zaspati...

----------


## antony34

Lady neznam cime bi se opteretila. Jucer od bolova nisam mogla spavati al ove dane neznam zast nisam mogla. Ja po noci idem bar 4 puta pisati i to me izluduje. Najljepse zaspim prvi san pa se digni na pisanje. Uzas. Daj mi reci dal si se u prsima sta dobila? Meni su opet narasle a inace imam dosta jaka prsa.

----------


## lady555

cice su mi narasle pravo lijepo. stalno im se divim jer su mi inace male, dosta se pojavilo vena i bole me sada da li je to od utrica ili od trudnoce ne znam, kada sam mislila preopteretila, mislila sam na isccekivanje jer sigurno it brojis dane kao i ja kada cu raditi test i betu???

----------


## antony34

Ne razmisljam bas o tome puno. Vise razmisljam kako bi isla raditi jer mi je doma dosadno i to jako. Nisam naucena biti tako dugo doma. Fale mi moje cure s posla to mi tesko pada sto nisam s njima. Mene prsa ne bole ni vene nisam dobila na njima. Al sam vidjela da je dosta cura kojima su veene dosle van.

----------


## Ledamo

> Lady555 ne brini i kod tebe je sve u redu. A znas da je meni danas 8dt. Ja se spremam i na negativnu stranu jer ce mi tak biti lakse. Bar mislim tak. Cure recite mi kak spavate? Ja nikako. Do 4 ujutro ni oka ne sklopim.


Ja ovaj put spavam kao beba, vjerujem da je tome pripomogla akupunktura  :Smile: 
Jedva sam izdrzala na poslu..toliko mi neka bol u ledjima, u nogama, nije bilo bas zgodno sjediti..al sam se zato sad izvalila u svoj krevet  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Ledamo blago tebi sto si otisla raditi. Mene je dok ostavio na bolovanju posto radim u takvim uvjetima.

----------


## antony34

Lady555 kako si danas? Ja nikako mislim da cu m dobiti. Tako me boli kicma i ljevi jajnik uzas jedan.

----------


## lady555

ja sam ziva katastrofa, stalno me boli stomak, probadanja kroz stomak i desni jajnik, sinoc me probudila bol u stomaku, sada osjecam slabost i sve simptome ostale imam da cu dobiti. Bas me je uhvatila depresija da cu dobiti, ali kako vidim imamo skoro iste iste simptome, nadam se da necemo dobiti, meni danas 8dnt...

----------


## antony34

Zadnji put dok sam koristila utrice u proslom postupku mi nije uopce bilo tako. Onda nisam imala takve muke ko sad. Nadam se da necemo dobiti. Vele da kad koristis utrice dakao nebi smjela doc m al neznam kak je to u praksi.

----------


## kika222

Žene drage, menga kod mene dolazi redovito sa utrogestanima. Danas mi je 7dnt i od 4dnt opet brljavim, a znam da nakon toga slijedi menga, stavljam utriće još ali se ne nadam više. Nadam se da kod vas neće biti isti slučaj :Smile:  sretno!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ledamo

Ne znam vise nista  :Sad:  ova bol koja je prekucer pocela nimalo zapravo ne popusta. Stomak i dalje boli kao kad dobijem menstruaciju i ledja razvaljuju. Nemam zapravo osjecaj da cu dobiti, mada uz silne lijekove moze biti da je sve izmjenjeno.

----------


## antony34

Kika222 zao mi je :Sad: . Ledamo  moguce da je radi ljekova drugacije al vidis da ne mora biti. Vrijedi ono da nismo svi isti.

----------


## Mary123

Eto da vam se i ja javim.
Meni danas 7 dnt..neznam sta reci od simptoma jer ima svega...drzite mi se,evo u nasih beta jos malo.. :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure evo i od mene pozitivnih vibrica za sve betocekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`~~~~`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Drz'te se.....jos malo  :Wink:

----------


## hulija

> Cure evo i od mene pozitivnih vibrica za sve betocekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`~~~~`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Drz'te se.....jos malo


i ja se spremam za sistina tamu ke pravam ivf zdravje boze u septemvri so dusa ceka da dojde toj moment  1 godina od mojot et do denes

----------


## lady555

kika222 kakvo je stanje jesi vadila betu, ledamo jesi radila slucajno test koliko znam sutra trebas betu vaditi???

antony34 kako se drzis, mene i dalje boli stomak i ledja, sva sam ispuhala, cice bole ali ne toliko kao na pocetku, tako da mislim da od mene nema nista,,,bas sam izgubila osjecaj da bi mogla biti trudna, i  bolovi su mi malo drugaciji kao da se tijelo bori, kao da odbacuje moj lijepi embrij,,, ne znam ima li tko jos takav osjecaj ili ssam ja pukla totalno :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## antony34

Lady555 danas nisam najbolje muka mi je otkako sam se digla. Leda me ne bole visecak se i bol u jajnicima smirila. Mozda se tvoje tjelo izborilo pa je bebica ostala. Danas nemogu kavu piti ne pase mi. To bas ni nije dobro jer bez kave ne mogu funkcionirati. Vidjet ces da ce sve biti dobro.

----------


## kika222

Ja trebam vaditi betu 15.7. al danas ujutro sam napravila test i negativan je tak da ja idem po betu reda radi... Sretno vama ostalima :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

Kika222 nadam se da ce beta biti pozitivna. Eto zato ja necu raditi test bolje da pocekam batu pa kako Bog da tako ce biti.

----------


## lady555

antony 34 ta muka dobro zvuci, kika222 ja navijam i dallje za betu...

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam žene ali iza mene je puno ovakvih postupaka, nažalost znam kada je kraj.. Želim vam lijepe brojčice :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lady555

kika222 :Love:

----------


## antony34

Kika222 drzi nam se :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

Jos se mislim dal da uradim test..zelim se sama pripremiti na lose, mada covjek nikad nije dovoljno spreman i jak ponovno cuti ono :zao nam je, niste trudni  :Sad:  a onda opet pomislim toliko para ce nam jos trebati, potrosili smo vec vise nego sto je planirano..mozda bolje ustediti haha. Ma koga zavaravam, bojim se jos jednog neuspjeha, ne mogu opet vidjeti negativan test  :Sad:  kod mene je bol i dalje tu, ujutro ustanem ok, i onda kako dan odmice bol je intenzivnija  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> i ja se spremam za sistina tamu ke pravam ivf zdravje boze u septemvri so dusa ceka da dojde toj moment  1 godina od mojot et do denes


Sretno hulija u septem. Kod kojeg dr.ces ici?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja trebam vaditi betu 15.7. al danas ujutro sam napravila test i negativan je tak da ja idem po betu reda radi... Sretno vama ostalima
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kika mozda je jos rano za test....drzim fige za betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

> Kika mozda je jos rano za test....drzim fige za betu


I ja mislim da je mozda bilo rano za test, nemoj gubiti nadu  :Kiss:  drzim ti i ja fige, da te beta iznenadi  :Wink:

----------


## Joss

Kika ja sam na dan kad mi je beta bila 1504 na testu imala jedva vidljivu sjenu tako da stvarno može biti rano.Držim fige ...

----------


## Ledamo

Ipak nisam stedila, otisla kupila neki jeftini test...prvi put vidim drugu crticu...mislila sam da je od silne zelje umisljam, al i mm je vidi, tako da nisam luda  :Smile:  nadam se da ce beta sutra potvrditi ovu crticu..malo se bojim da nije utjecaj nekih lijekova ili da test nij lazan.ajme meniiiiii

----------


## a_je_to

Ledamo, cestitam. Nadam se da jeto to i da ce beta sutra biti lijepa!

----------


## lady555

ledamo toooo, puno srece zelim i sutra, sada si trudnica hihihi...

----------


## antony34

Ledamo super. Cestitam sad ljepo uzivaj kao trudnica. Jupi jupi pocele napokon bete rasti i testovi pokazivati trudnoce. Bilo je i vrjeme.....

----------


## LaraLana

Ledemo joj super  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~sutra za betu   :fige:

----------


## lady555

danas 10 dnt jos uvijek osjetim jako probadanje i pritisak u leđima ni sama ne znam zasto su ovakvi simptomi, antony 34  sta ima kod tebe, jel se mucnica pojacala??

----------


## antony34

Lady555 pa smirila se malo al ne do kraja. Zeludac mi stoji u grlu. I mene danas malo kicma boli i imam propuhe u zelucu. Al jajnici su mirni. Ledamo jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Mary123

Ledamo cekamo tvoju betu!
Lady555,antony34 ~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete i svim ostalim curama koje su u iscekivanju...
Ja mozda u utorak napravim test a beta je u srijedu..
Danas mi je 9dnt..

----------


## lady555

mary123 ima li kod tebe kakvih promjena od pocetka pa do sad...? ja cu mozda sutra napraviti test bit ce 11dnt...

----------


## Ledamo

Drage moje, danas, 9dt moja beta je 92  :Smile: 
Iako sam vidjela jucer pozitivan test, ostala sam bez teksta kad sam preko telefona cula potvrdu..jos sam u soku i ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje, danas, 9dt moja beta je 92 
> Iako sam vidjela jucer pozitivan test, ostala sam bez teksta kad sam preko telefona cula potvrdu..jos sam u soku i ne mogu vjerovati.


Juuppiiii Ledemo  :Kiss:  od srca ti cestitam ~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Ttttttttoooooo ledamo cestitam od srca :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## lady555

> Drage moje, danas, 9dt moja beta je 92 
> Iako sam vidjela jucer pozitivan test, ostala sam bez teksta kad sam preko telefona cula potvrdu..jos sam u soku i ne mogu vjerovati.


ledamo cestitam... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Lady555 a neznam ni sama.bolio me par dana trbuh koda cu svaki cas dobiti...a sad vise ni sama neznam.doleti katkad zgaravica,jel od kave..ili??pa koda mi se povrace,muka neka.il je to sve u glavi..
Ledamo cestitam!

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala vam drage moje...nadam se da ce se pravilno duplati beta  :Smile: 
cekam vas da mi se pridruzite, pa da se druzimo na nekim drugim veselijim temama. 
Drzim vam svima fige i od srca zelim srecu...puno zagrljaja i pusa vam saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

> danas 10 dnt jos uvijek osjetim jako probadanje i pritisak u leđima ni sama ne znam zasto su ovakvi simptomi, antony 34  sta ima kod tebe, jel se mucnica pojacala??


Jedino sto sam ja osjecala ovih dana su bolovi u dnu stomaka i u ledjima..pocelo je 5dnt..od srca ti zelim da je i kod tebe isti uzrok toj boli  :Wink:

----------


## Lady Jane

Drage clanice Rode. Nova sam na forumu i nadam se da cete mi moci pomoci sa nekim vasim savjetima. Naime 9 dnt mi je poceo smedi iscjedak koji se danas 11 dnt pretvorio u vjesticu. Ovo mi je vec drugi neuspjeli pokusaj i prvi je zavrsio vjesticom 10 dnt, ne mogu cak ni betu docekat vec prokrvarim ranije. Oba dva puta sam imala transfere dva embrija (prvi puta dva sestostanicna a sad drugi put dva sedmostanicna). Vidim po nekim postovima da neke od vas od terapije osim utrica imate i andole, ili heparin ili cak i progynovu. Ja sam samo imala utrice pa me zanima za dalje da li da trazim da mi daju i te druge terapije ili kako to vec ide? Koliko inace cekate do sljedeceg stimuliranog pokusaja? Molim vas za bilo kakav savjet ili pomoc jer mi godine nisu bas u korist - 39 a dijagnoza idiopatska s tim da mi je amh 10 ali  dr. kaze da je to ok da nije bas lose. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Inesz

Lady Jane,

cure koje pišu ovdje nisu u većini članice Udruge Roda, već samo članice foruma  :Smile: 

Koji dan ti je rađen transfer? Drugi ili treći nakon punkicije? Kakvu si stimulaciju imala u postupcima?


Cure uzimaju terapiju nakon transfera prema preporuci njihovog mpo liječnika a ne temelju njihovih dijagnoza.

Gdje si bila u postupku? Koliki ti je fsh? 

~~~~

----------


## kika222

> Drage clanice Rode. Nova sam na forumu i nadam se da cete mi moci pomoci sa nekim vasim savjetima. Naime 9 dnt mi je poceo smedi iscjedak koji se danas 11 dnt pretvorio u vjesticu. Ovo mi je vec drugi neuspjeli pokusaj i prvi je zavrsio vjesticom 10 dnt, ne mogu cak ni betu docekat vec prokrvarim ranije. Oba dva puta sam imala transfere dva embrija (prvi puta dva sestostanicna a sad drugi put dva sedmostanicna). Vidim po nekim postovima da neke od vas od terapije osim utrica imate i andole, ili heparin ili cak i progynovu. Ja sam samo imala utrice pa me zanima za dalje da li da trazim da mi daju i te druge terapije ili kako to vec ide? Koliko inace cekate do sljedeceg stimuliranog pokusaja? Molim vas za bilo kakav savjet ili pomoc jer mi godine nisu bas u korist - 39 a dijagnoza idiopatska s tim da mi je amh 10 ali  dr. kaze da je to ok da nije bas lose. Hvala unaprijed.



Draga moja, čitaj moj potpis :Sad:  žao mi je nemam objašnjenja, meni uvijek isti dan počne brljavljenje, beta mi ni ne treba... Ovaj put već od 4dnt... Pila sam aspirin100 poslije transfera, ali očito nije problem u maternici već u embrijima...bila sam kod raznih dr i nitko mi nije dao razumno objašnjenje, svima je to hormonalni poremećaj...  Ne znam gdje ideš u postupke ali na VV se baš i ne čeka, recimo 3-4 mj dok je to na SD naprimjer i do godine dana... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## antony34

LadyJane ja sam na vv i tamo se ide u sljedeci postupak nakon trece mj. Meni je mpo rekao da moram piti aspirin i estrofem jer imam miom.  Terapiju ti dok daje nista se ne preporuca uzimati na svoju ruku. Sretno dalje.

----------


## Mary123

Cure jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje??
Ja ne..strah me bete

----------


## jo1974

> LadyJane ja sam na vv i tamo se ide u sljedeci postupak nakon trece mj. Meni je mpo rekao da moram piti aspirin i estrofem jer imam miom.  Terapiju ti dok daje nista se ne preporuca uzimati na svoju ruku. Sretno dalje.


Ajde da ti malo dam vjetar u leđa,i ja imam miom i početak endometrioze vraćeni dva dvodnevna embrija imala istu terapiju ko ti danas smo u 15tt  :Smile:  tebi želim isti scenarij i svim ostalim betoćekalicama ili kojoj god fazi da jesu.

----------


## Sadie

*Lady Jane* Do idućeg stimuliranog se pauzira 3 mjeseca, ali do tada možeš ubaciti prirodnjak da ne čekaš. Tak smo mi napravili (još 1 mjesec preskočili i opet u stim.).

----------


## Sadie

Idući tjedan krećem s uzv-ima, onda na fet, a idući mjesec (već računam da neće uspjeti jer zameci nisu kvalitetni, al ni za baciti) na biopsiju endometrija. Vidjet ćemo što s ostala 3 smrzlića, koliko ima smisla koristiti ih kad nisu dobri. 
Nakon toga stimulirani s trećim lijekom, pa ak ni to ne upali onda na prirodnjak. Ak ni to upali, onda smo u banani.
Eto, saznala sam cijeli scenarij i ne čini mi se dobar. Sad sam dobila hrpu js (19), ali zameci nisu nešto pa nisam optimistična.

----------


## antony34

Jo1974 hvala na potpori. To puno znaci. Makar moram priznati da me strah da beta nece biti pozitiva.

----------


## Lady Jane

Inesz, fsh mi je 7,12 a dva postupka sam radila u kbc Split. Sad se mislim proci na razgovor u Cita pa vidit sto mi oni imaju za reci.

----------


## Lady Jane

Ma ne bi nikad uzimala nista na svoju ruku nego me samo zanima jeste li sto osim utrica dobile, samo da znam provjeriti as svojim dr.

----------


## red pepper

> Idući tjedan krećem s uzv-ima, onda na fet, a idući mjesec (već računam da neće uspjeti jer zameci nisu kvalitetni, al ni za baciti) na biopsiju endometrija. Vidjet ćemo što s ostala 3 smrzlića, koliko ima smisla koristiti ih kad nisu dobri. 
> Nakon toga stimulirani s trećim lijekom, pa ak ni to ne upali onda na prirodnjak. Ak ni to upali, onda smo u banani.
> Eto, saznala sam cijeli scenarij i ne čini mi se dobar. Sad sam dobila hrpu js (19), ali zameci nisu nešto pa nisam optimistična.


Sadie, to ćeš raditi biopsiju endometrija radi bolje implantacije? Gdje ćeš ga raditi? Predložili su ti doktori ili si ti njima? Kolika je cijena biopsije?

----------


## Sadie

> Cure jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje??
> Ja ne..strah me bete


Puno trudnica nije imalo implantacijsko.  :Wink:  Ja sam imala lagano krvarenje baš kad se implantacijsko trebalo dogodit pa nije bilo ništa.

----------


## lady555

> Cure jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje??
> Ja ne..strah me bete


mary123 nisam ni ja imala implatacijsko krvarenje, nije ni meni bas svejedno zbog bete ali nadam se da ce biti velika kao i kod tebe  :Wink:

----------


## Ledamo

> mary123 ima li kod tebe kakvih promjena od pocetka pa do sad...? ja cu mozda sutra napraviti test bit ce 11dnt...


Lady555 jesi mozda radila test?

----------


## lady555

ja sinoc pripremila test da mogu uraditi ujutro, ali bilo me strah rezultata i nisam smjela uraditi, tako da sutra cu 100%,,, :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Lady555 pa ako si kupila napravi ga. Ako duze cekas teze ces ga i napraviti. Ja necu ja cu pocekati jos tih pet dana. Kako si inace?

----------


## lady555

drage moje evo skupila sam hrabrosti i uradila test 11dnt i test je pokazao* dvije crtice* izgleda da sam trudna, jjos nije bio jutarnji urin. Ne mogu vjerovati ni sama, nadam se da je to to.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

lady555 bas si me razveselila!  :Very Happy:

----------


## antony34

Lady555 super :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  . Sad jos velika beta i to je to. Cestitam ti od sveg srca!!

----------


## lady555

hvala bubekica i sama jos ne vjerujem da je iz prve uspjelo, ne smijem se jos previse radovati u utorak je beta i biti ce sigurno...

----------


## lady555

hvala antony34 nadam se da ces mi se ubrzo prikljuciti :Wink:

----------


## antony34

I ja se nadam. To mi jedino preostane. Al moram priznat da me jako strah.

----------


## lady555

ne mogu ti opisati koliko je mene strah bilo, jer stalno imam bolove kao da cu dobiti i nimalo nisam bila uvjerena da ce test pokazati pozitivan, tako da nista ne mozemo znati dok ne uradimo test ili betu, zato cuvam fige....za veliki +...

----------


## Ledamo

Supeeeeer  :Smile:  cestitam od srca draga Lady..to je to!!!!bas mi je drago  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mary123

Cure cestitam na plusekima i neka beta bude ogromna..ljubim vas.mene probada danas nekaj...prvo bilo ko pikanje ispod pupka a sada osjecaj ko kad sam krenila sa pikanjem pa sam imala pritisak dolje,na dnu trbuha.
Sutra mozda padne test ak uspijem kupiti..mislim da bi trebao pokazati ako je sta.danas je 10 dnt.

----------


## lea13

Bog cure! Evo nova sam na ovom forumu. Antony34 vidim da si i ti ovdje pa s obzirom da smo na forum.hr ja i ti trenutno jedine čekalice odlučila sam vam se pridružiti. Vidim da ovdje ima dosta čekalica i dobrih vijesti.Lady555 čestitam od srca! Meni je danas 10dt. Vraćena dva sedmerostanična embrija treći dan. Inače sa mnom  i mm je navodno sve ok. Ovo mi je peti transfer.Simptoma nemam, samo lagani pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha kao da ću dobiti. Bradavice bole ali samo na dodir, što pretpostavljam da je od utrogestana. Betu bi trebala vaditi 21.6. Antony, znam da se ponavljam ali meni ta tvoja mučnina skroz dobro zvuči.Mislim da bi to moglo biti to!

----------


## lady555

mary123 mislim da bi ti sutra test trebao pokazati jer je 11dnt ali i ne mora znaciti, meni je pomogao test samo sto sam se rasteretila malo, jer stalno sam se pitala zasto me boli stomak, mora da nisam trudna i tako te stvari,,, lea13 dobrodosla puno srece zelim, nadam se da ce ti ovaj transfer biti dobitni drzim fige  :Wink: 

P.S. antony34 i meni ponovo ta tvoja mucnina dobro zvuci  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

*ledamo* i *lady555* cure drage ajme veselja!!!!!! Nek i dalje bude sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antony34

Lady555 i Lea13 vama zvuci dobroal meni bas i ne. Bilo bi dobro kad bi mogla van baciti al ne mogu. Sad su jos dosli bolovi u jajnicima sto mislim da nije dobro. Vidjet cu sta ce biti. Vi se mi drzite....

----------


## lea13

Antony drži se! Ja bi dala sve da imam bilo kakav simptom,da mi ulije bar malo nade.do sada me je držalo to što nije bilo znakova pms-a,ali se i to danas promijenilo. Samo da ne dođe vještica!

----------


## ljubilica

Mene je sve rasturalo, cak u trenucima jedva podnosljivi bolovi. I otpisala sam jer me bolilo i u proslim neuspjelim postupcima. A ono, plusic  :Heart: 
Cak mi je i temp bila smijesna dok sam mjerila. Pa onda beta....
Pravilo je da nema pravila

----------


## LaraLana

> drage moje evo skupila sam hrabrosti i uradila test 11dnt i test je pokazao* dvije crtice* izgleda da sam trudna, jjos nije bio jutarnji urin. Ne mogu vjerovati ni sama, nadam se da je to to..


Lady cestitam...zaista divne vijesti i konacno je krenulo sa plusicima  :Smile:  

Lea dobro dosla i drzim fige za lijepu betu  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

> Sadie, to ćeš raditi biopsiju endometrija radi bolje implantacije? Gdje ćeš ga raditi? Predložili su ti doktori ili si ti njima? Kolika je cijena biopsije?


Idem u BetuPlus. Nemam pojma kolilka je cijena.
Baš i nije da moram ići, ali da, zbog implantacije. U razgovoru s dr-om zaključili smo da bi bilo dobro to obaviti čisto da eliminiramo mogućnost problema s endometrijem, odnosno da ih ne otkirjemo nakon izgubljenog vremena i novca na puno postupaka.

----------


## Ledamo

Lea13, Antony...drzite se, ne gubite nadu..jos nista nije gotovo...grlim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

> *ledamo* i *lady555* cure drage ajme veselja!!!!!! Nek i dalje bude sretno!!!!!!!!!


Hvala ti draga puno  :Kiss:  treba sad izdrzati ovo vrijeme do sljedece bete. Idem danas na poslovni put, pa tek u cetvrtak mogu izvaditi krv  :Sad:  nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Moji bolovi ne popustaju, tjesim se da je to dobar znak jer beta raste  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

> Idem u BetuPlus. Nemam pojma kolilka je cijena.
> Baš i nije da moram ići, ali da, zbog implantacije. U razgovoru s dr-om zaključili smo da bi bilo dobro to obaviti čisto da eliminiramo mogućnost problema s endometrijem, odnosno da ih ne otkirjemo nakon izgubljenog vremena i novca na puno postupaka.


Ajde mi molim te javi detalje kada ih budeš znala odnosno kada to obaviš..cijenu isto..jer ja isto to namjeravam na jesen..a nisam ni znala da se može u beti +

----------


## antony34

Hvala cure na podrsci. Kod mene je sve veca muka poludet cu od toga. Nocas nisam ni mogla spavati do 4 ujutro od muke. Lea kako si ti?

----------


## jo1974

Ja osobno nikad nisam radila betu kad kaže doc uvijek prije oko 12-13 dnt,i zadnji puta kad sam se pošteno iznenadila pozitivnoj beti išla 13dnt dvodnevnih embrija,jer sam taj postupak prekrižila da neče biti ništa ,temperatura normalna ,cice ispuhane,stomak boli tu i tamo val mučnine,nesanica,da sam se znala buditi u 4 ujutro ,dok sam čekala betu bilo je dana kad sam spavala svega 3h u komadu,a eto sad u buši beba se igra,antony34 nemoj se patiti i idi napravi betu ranije,želim ti največe iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Ici cu u utorak jer sutra moram po uputnicu. Vidjet cu sta ce biti. Nadam se da ce biti sve u redu.

----------


## lea13

Cure hvala na dobrodošlici i podršci! Ledamo sretno u četvrtak! Antony, kod mene je sve isto. Danas me ništa ne boli,samo mi je trbuh napuhan. Povećava se nervoza. Temperatura 36.6. Je li tebi povišena temperatura?

----------


## antony34

Pojma nemam nisam si opce mjerila. Cure jel moguce da zena u dva tjedna dobi 4 kg? Ja sam "pala" na guzu dok sam vidjela vagu.

----------


## lady555

ja sam i jutros ponovila test i opet se pojavila druga crtica, samo je malo svjetlija nego ona od jucer, a mozda se meni i cini, kod mene je temperatura stalno 36.5, samo mi je hladno stalno i pocela sliniti nenormalno ne mogu nagutati pljuvacku koliko je ima, stomak manje boli i cice su pocele briditi, jedva cekam utorak... sretno ostalima, mary123 jesi napravila test, antony34 drzi se...

----------


## Sadie

> Ajde mi molim te javi detalje kada ih budeš znala odnosno kada to obaviš..cijenu isto..jer ja isto to namjeravam na jesen..a nisam ni znala da se može u beti +


Jesi ti mislila negdje preko HZZO-a? 
Ja bih rado na uputnicu, ali idem na postupke privatno i nemam vremena čekati na termin u bolnici (zato i idemo na sve privatno, ističe mi garancija  :Grin: ).

----------


## antony34

Lady znaci isti dan cemo radit betu? Sretno oba dvjema. Sam da bude sve ok. Mary123 jesi radila test? Javi nam se. Lea kako si ti?

----------


## red pepper

> Jesi ti mislila negdje preko HZZO-a? 
> Ja bih rado na uputnicu, ali idem na postupke privatno i nemam vremena čekati na termin u bolnici (zato i idemo na sve privatno, ističe mi garancija ).


Ma ja sam sada u postupcima preko HZZO-a,ali moj doktor smatra da trenutno nema potrebe za biopsijom endometrija i smatra da to mojom fix idejom jer sam tek 2 postupka odradila..On je u pravu s te strane,ali zašto da čekam da sakupim staža ako mogu preduhitriti potencijalni problem..Jeftinije mi je u konačnici ako ga ne nagovorim obaviti to u Beti + nego ispucati postupke preko zavoda i onda u toj istoj Beti + plaćati cijeli postupak..tako nekako si razmišljam.. :Smile: ..

----------


## lea13

Antony ipak ideš ranije vaditi betu. Možda i ja  napravim ali neću prije petka. Što se tiče debljanja ja sam od desetog mjeseca otkad sam krenula na postupke dobila 10 kg. Ja lijepo ležala i od nervoze tukla po čokoladi i grickalicama plus stimulacija, pa mi nije bilo ni čudno da sam se udebljala. Od sredine šestog mjeseca sam na djeti, skinula 5 kg. Sve išlo dobro do prije tri dana. Totalno pazim što jedem, lupam samo po voću, uopće ne večeram, na slatko ni ne pomišljam kad ono pola kg. gore a trebalo bi biti obrnuto. Pa se i ja mislim da nije od utrogestana. Baš sam jučer čitala forum o utrogestanu i debljanju ali to su uglavnom iskustva trudnica, pa mi nije baš za uspoređivati. Lady utješila si me što se tiče temperature. Jesi prije imala nekih znakova na cicama? Mene bole ali samo na dodir, kao pred mengu, ništa posebno.

----------


## Mary123

Ej nisam napravila test.nisam uspjela kupiti jer sam doma cijelo vrijeme...simptoma nikakvih,osim boli dole..al vec sam sinoc isplakala..bio mi los dan..da nista ovaj put...sretno svima

----------


## bubekica

> Pojma nemam nisam si opce mjerila. Cure jel moguce da zena u dva tjedna dobi 4 kg? Ja sam "pala" na guzu dok sam vidjela vagu.


Tako velik porast kilaze razlog he za zabrinutost i moze biti znak hiperstimulacije. Koliko folikula ti je punktirano? Jesi li primala injekcije bhcg?

----------


## antony34

1 folikul i isla sam na prirodnjak samo klomici od 3 dc do 7 dc. Mary123 kako to mislis isplakala zar ti je dosla m? Sta je bilo?

----------


## lady555

antony34 ja sam smrsala 2 kg, od pocetka stimulacije pa do sada trudim se jesti ali nemam nekog posebnog apetita, mozda zbog klomifena da nisi se udebljala, a mary123 nemoj se bacati u depresiju, tako je i meni billo dok nisam vidjela da i druge cure imaju iste simptome a bile su trudne,,,probaj se opustiti...

----------


## bubekica

> 1 folikul i isla sam na prirodnjak samo klomici od 3 dc do 7 dc. Mary123 kako to mislis isplakala zar ti je dosla m? Sta je bilo?


Onda nemas straha od hiperstimulacije. Moguce je da pod utjecajem lijekova zadrzavas tekucinu.

----------


## antony34

Neznam bas jer svakih sat vremena idem piskit. Moze biti jedino od estrofema. Zadnji put ih nisam koristila i nisam dobila na kilazi. A vec cu ja to nekako srediti.   Inace mogu lako izgubiti kile tako da mi to nije problem.

----------


## lea13

> Ej nisam napravila test.nisam uspjela kupiti jer sam doma cijelo vrijeme...simptoma nikakvih,osim boli dole..al vec sam sinoc isplakala..bio mi los dan..da nista ovaj put...sretno svima


Mary digna glavu! Ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, a danas mi je 11.dt. Znam da bi nam bilo lakše da se možemo uhvatiti bar za nešto, ali što je tu je. Nije gotovo dok ne bude gotovo!

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam u prvom postupku dobila 10kg !!!!!!! Katastrofa. Nisam imala neki apetit al sam bujala. Navodno od Estrofema. Jedva sam se rijesila. Izgledala sam naotecena. Isto sam pisala dosta al puna vode bila. Onda sam otisla na dijetu. Bas se pridrzavala, isla na anticel.masaze. I od tada u iduca dva postupka nisam ni grama dobila. Ocito sam od tih hormona nabujala kao pile pod utjecajem antibiotika  :Sad:

----------


## lea13

Kad smo već kod lijekova baš sam htjela pitati koje lijekove koristite. Meni propišu samo 3x2 utrogestan i to tek od dana transfera a ne od punkcije. Čak i folacin mi ne dadu ako sama ne pitam. Zaboravila ovaj mjesec. Vidim da skoro svi koristite još neke od lijekova, pa makar aspirin ili andol. I ja sam htjela ovaj put na svoju ruku piti aspirin 100 radi bolje cirkulacije  pa onda odustala. Ipak mi je ovo peti transfer, pa mi nije jasno da mi nisu pokušali nešto dati što bi eventualno moglo pomoći. Antony, na temelju čega ti je sad doc. odlučio propisati estrofem, a prošli put nije?

----------


## Sadie

> Ma ja sam sada u postupcima preko HZZO-a,ali moj doktor smatra da trenutno nema potrebe za biopsijom endometrija i smatra da to mojom fix idejom jer sam tek 2 postupka odradila..On je u pravu s te strane,ali zašto da čekam da sakupim staža ako mogu preduhitriti potencijalni problem..Jeftinije mi je u konačnici ako ga ne nagovorim obaviti to u Beti + nego ispucati postupke preko zavoda i onda u toj istoj Beti + plaćati cijeli postupak..tako nekako si razmišljam....


I ja zbog toga idem na biopsiju. Rekao je dr da kad bih imala predivne zametke i ne bi došlo do trudnoće išla na ovo, pa sam ja zaključila da svejedno mogu imati problem s endometrijem pa zašto to ne otkriti/eliminirati sada odmah. Mi nećemo ispucati pokušaje preko HZZO-a, već hrpetine love i vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da je sve ok, al želim biti sigurna.
Ni mi nismo imali puno više pokušaja - 2 s dobrim zamecima (2 + 1) i sad 1 sa slabijima (2 kom.). Zapravo me ne brine endometrij toliko već kvaliteta zametaka.

----------


## ljubilica

Ja bi koristila utrice od dana punkcije 3x1 pa od transfera 3x2. Folacin takodjer. Andol ili Aspirin nisam nikada pila.
*Lea13* gdje ides na postupke? Jesi zadovoljna?

----------


## antony34

Lea13 neznam zbog cega mi je sad dao estrofeme. Ja koristim utrice od punkcije 3/2 i estrofeme od 7dc 3/1. Valjda smatra da mi treba. Nisam ga ni pitala zaboravila. Kako si danas?

----------


## LaraLana

antony, lea, Mary, Lady kak ste mi danas?  Meni je danas 5dpt i za sada nemam nikakvih simptoma osim sto sam dobila gljivice i rekli su mi da se smijem mazat canestenom. Ako imate nekakav dobar prirodni savjet pisite. Vidim da je se o kilama pisalo pa da evo i ja kazem da sam u postupku cak smrsavila dvije kile a napuhnuta od terapije uopce nisam bila. Ja sam do dana punkcije pila folnu, vit c i kalcij. Poslije punkcije estrofem 2x2, femibion i crinone gel. I nakon transfera mi je jos ukljucen aspirin 100.

Malo vibrica ~~`~`~~~~~~~~~~~
svim betocekalicama drzim fige kao i onima sto su u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~ljubim vas. 

Žužy kak je kod tebe?

----------


## lady555

meni su propisali utrice od dana transfera 3x2 i folacin koji sam vec pila 2 mj. prije postupka, 
lea13 mene su cice bile bolile vjerovatno od utrica i jedan dan su me skroz prestale boliti ja mislila gotovo, dobit cu taj dan jer mi je inace tako pred mengu, sutra dan pocele me ponovo boliti sada imam osjecaj da u bradavica imam 100 mravi tako mi nekako bride, ali ne bole ni sada tako da ih ne mogu dirnuti...
Laralana ja znam za bijeli luk da je dobar za gljivice, ali mislim da se sada ne smije koristiti kada si trudna  :Smile: ,,, ja sam imala problem i sa bakterijom streptokokus, 3-4 puta sam stavila izdreckan bijeli luk kao tampon i ocistila sam se od svega...

----------


## lady555

antony34 za sutra???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## antony34

Eto upravo dosla doma od gin. Sutra vadim betu i nalaz ce biti gotov tek poslije 15h. Opet me kicma rastura al tursku kavu nesmijem piti jer sam danas od nje povracala. Lady555 hti si dobro?

----------


## lady555

antony34 povracanje nije bezveze nesto se lijepo desava kod tebe, meni su prestali bolovi u stomaku, pa me malo strah sada, danas ce mi biti najduzi dan ja mislim....

----------


## antony34

Nece samo tebi biti najduzi i meni ce biti jako duuuuugggggiiiii. Pa proci ce i t.

----------


## lea13

Ljubilice idem u Rijeku. U mom gradu nema mpo ( osim insemenacije) i prezadovoljna sam. Baš me čudi kad čitam da cure čekaju dugo na postupak. Ja sam prvi put nazvala 1.9 prošle godine, birala sama doktora i bila na razgovoru za osmanaest dana. Postupak odmah slijedeći ciklus. Doktor i sestre su mi fenomenalni. To da se ponekad čeka sat dva na folikulometriju mi je sasvim normalno. Inače sa mnom i mm je sve ok. ( kod mene je bio povišen tsh štitnjače ali to sam sredila terapijom).Inačemi je ovulacija ok, dobije se jaj. stanica, oplodi se ok., embriolozi i više nego zadovoljni, ali nikako da se uhvati. Prošli put sam imala fet dvije blastociste i stvarno me dotuklo kad nije uspjelo.Tražila sam od doktora dodatne pretrage ali  on i embriolog kažu da je sve ok i da je samo pitanje vremena. Ja inzistirala pa mi je rekao da ako sad ne uspije dođem do kraja 7. mjeseca po uputnice. Znam da bi još mogla napraviti genetske pretrage i za trombofiliju, pa ako je neko od vas bio u istoj situaciji  što je od pretraga još radio? Nije problem ni platiti ako se ne može preko HZZZO-a .Oprosite na ogromnom postu!!!

----------


## lea13

Lady i Antony, sretno sutra! Antony nećeš raditi test prije? Ja dolazim u napast da ga napravim. Inače je kod mene sve po starom. Nikakvih simptoma pa ni onih pms-a. Mary kao si danas?

----------


## red pepper

> Ljubilice idem u Rijeku. U mom gradu nema mpo ( osim insemenacije) i prezadovoljna sam. Baš me čudi kad čitam da cure čekaju dugo na postupak. Ja sam prvi put nazvala 1.9 prošle godine, birala sama doktora i bila na razgovoru za osmanaest dana. Postupak odmah slijedeći ciklus. Doktor i sestre su mi fenomenalni. To da se ponekad čeka sat dva na folikulometriju mi je sasvim normalno. Inače sa mnom i mm je sve ok. ( kod mene je bio povišen tsh štitnjače ali to sam sredila terapijom).Inačemi je ovulacija ok, dobije se jaj. stanica, oplodi se ok., embriolozi i više nego zadovoljni, ali nikako da se uhvati. Prošli put sam imala fet dvije blastociste i stvarno me dotuklo kad nije uspjelo.Tražila sam od doktora dodatne pretrage ali  on i embriolog kažu da je sve ok i da je samo pitanje vremena. Ja inzistirala pa mi je rekao da ako sad ne uspije dođem do kraja 7. mjeseca po uputnice. Znam da bi još mogla napraviti genetske pretrage i za trombofiliju, pa ako je neko od vas bio u istoj situaciji  što je od pretraga još radio? Nije problem ni platiti ako se ne može preko HZZZO-a .Oprosite na ogromnom postu!!!


Koliko si postupaka ispucala preko hzzo-a?Koliko si transfera imala?Ove pretrage što bi radila ti navodno privatno koštaju preko 30.000kn tako da ćeš morati ipak izboriti uputnice..Mene isto nervira što je njima uvijek sve ok i samo što nije uspjelo..A to samo što nije može potrajati dok se ne ispucaju svi postupci preko hzzo-a,a onda je kasno..Tlači doktora, meni je ovo tek treći postupak, prvi stimulirani i već sam ga počela tlačit..I nemam namjeru odustati dok ne dobijem što mislim da mi treba..

----------


## red pepper

> I ja zbog toga idem na biopsiju. Rekao je dr da kad bih imala predivne zametke i ne bi došlo do trudnoće išla na ovo, pa sam ja zaključila da svejedno mogu imati problem s endometrijem pa zašto to ne otkriti/eliminirati sada odmah. Mi nećemo ispucati pokušaje preko HZZO-a, već hrpetine love i vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da je sve ok, al želim biti sigurna.
> Ni mi nismo imali puno više pokušaja - 2 s dobrim zamecima (2 + 1) i sad 1 sa slabijima (2 kom.). Zapravo me ne brine endometrij toliko već kvaliteta zametaka.


pa da,točno tako i ja razmišljam..bolje spriječiti nego liječiti..Ajde me se sjeti kad to napraviš..Pa mi javi detalje..može i na pp.. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Lea13 sad cu pocekati do sutra. Jedan dan sio tamo ne igra ulogu. Ako ces radit test javi nam rezultat.

----------


## lea13

> Koliko si postupaka ispucala preko hzzo-a?Koliko si transfera imala?Ove pretrage što bi radila ti navodno privatno koštaju preko 30.000kn tako da ćeš morati ipak izboriti uputnice..Mene isto nervira što je njima uvijek sve ok i samo što nije uspjelo..A to samo što nije može potrajati dok se ne ispucaju svi postupci preko hzzo-a,a onda je kasno..Tlači doktora, meni je ovo tek treći postupak, prvi stimulirani i već sam ga počela tlačit..I nemam namjeru odustati dok ne dobijem što mislim da mi treba..


Imala dva pririodna ivf-a, bez ikakve stimulacije. Ovo mi je treći stimulirani kao i tebi. Dobila 19 jajnih stanica, ovo je treći transfer u ovom postupku. Imam još smrznutih 5 oocita( za još jedan transfer). Imamo pravo na 6 postupaka (ako se ne varam koliko je punkcija toliko je postupaka), dakle ja na još tri postupka. Oprostite na neznanju, ali mi objasni malo o ovom postupku o kojem ti i Sadie govorite- biopsiji endometrija. Zašto se na to ide, kako izgleda postupak? Je li i kod tebe sve ok? Koliko si transfera imala?Da li si radila ove pretage koje sam navela?

----------


## red pepper

ajd skupi još jedan post pa ću ti pp poslat..

----------


## Inesz

Lea13, imate 5 smrznutih jajnih stanica (oocita)? Imate li smrznutih embrija (zametaka)?

----------


## lea13

Bilo je potvrgnuto ooplodnji  10 jajnih stanica, od toga 6 oplođene 3. dan osmerostanične. Peti dan preživjele tri blastociste, jedna vraćena, dvije zamrznute. Taj sam fet imala prošli mjesec. Ostalih devet janih stanica je zamrznuto u po dvije slamčice po 4 i 5. U ovom postupku odmrznute 4, preživjele dvije i vrećeno mi je ta dva sedmerostanična embrija. Imam još tih pet oocita.

----------


## Inesz

zašto ti nisu oplodili 12 js, tj maksimalan broj jajnih stanica koje zakon dopušta oplodniti?

----------


## lea13

Pretpostavljam da su išli na to da mi ostane za još dva transfera jer ne prežive sve odmrzavanje. vjerojatno će od ovih pet biti samo dva zametka.

----------


## Mary123

Simptoma nikakvih..danas je i dan za m...jos dva dana do bete...neznam sta vise misliti..bit ce kako bude.
Cure drzite se...

----------


## antony34

Dobro je sto m jos nije dosla. Ja sam ju morala dobiti prije 5 dana al nisam. Mary drzi nam se. :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

> Pretpostavljam da su išli na to da mi ostane za još dva transfera jer ne prežive sve odmrzavanje. vjerojatno će od ovih pet biti samo dva zametka.


poslala sam ti pp na forum.hr jer vidim da si i tamo..ovdje valjda trebaš imati više postova,ne znam..

----------


## ljubilica

*Mary* da samo znas kolike ti  :fige:  drzim

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam je dobila samo jednom pod utricima.jucer sam imala samo pritisak dolje,danas se brzo umaram sta god radila...

----------


## Mary123

Ljubilica hvala ti...sretno i tebi.kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## antony34

Mary123 to meni zvuci jako dobro sto se brzo umaras. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Mary123

Neznam vise nista..sinoc temp bila 36.7,ujutro 36.6 a sada 36.9...sada bila na wc..promjenila dnevni i izasao visak utrica i vidim ko smedjkasta vodica onak...eh sta vise misliti...

----------


## antony34

Danas sam i ja mjerila temp bila je 36.8 sad dal to sta znaci neznam. Ja se duboko nadam da ti nece doc m. Drzim palceve gore da ti uspije. Pa da odes na temu trudnice.

----------


## Mary123

Ma neznam vise sta misliti..neka bude kako bude...

----------


## Inesz

> Pretpostavljam da su išli na to da mi ostane za još dva transfera jer ne prežive sve odmrzavanje. vjerojatno će od ovih pet biti samo dva zametka.



zamrznute jajne stanice puno lošija opcija od zamrznutih zametaka. jajne stanice puno lošije podnose zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje nego zametci.
bilo bi super da od 5 zamrznutih jajnih stanica budu 2 zametka za transfer.

lea koiliko imaš godina?

i dalje mi nije jasno zašto su ti oplodili samo 10 od dobivenih 19 jajnih stanica a preostalih 9 jajnih stanica zamrznuli.

----------


## žužy

Hej cure,evo i mene..danas 2. dnt dva dvodnevna mrveka.
Jučer navečer me tako boljelo dolje da sam pola sata ležala skvrčena  :Undecided:  poslije sam zaspala.
Najviše me rezalo u maternici ali se bol širila do pupka. Neznam,možda crijeva.
Uglavnom,idemo dan po dan.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve betočekalice!  :grouphug:

----------


## lea13

Imam 34 godine. Nemam pojma zašto su to tako napravili. Sad su od četitri oocite preživjele dvije i obe se oplodile, (doduše nisu bile osmerostanične već sedemrostanične treći dan) pa se nadam da bi i od pet moglo biti bar dva zametka.

----------


## lady555

cure do kada se koristi utrogestan, ako sutra bude pozitivna beta, jel to dalje ovisi od doktora ili kako???

----------


## antony34

Lady555 to ti zavisi od ginica. Ja sam bas danas pitala sestru od gin i rekla je da se to s njim dogovaram. Kako si? Kako se drzis?

----------


## lady555

dobro sam iznenađujuće, danas baš imam neki pritisak u leđima, imam još za sutra utrogestana pa ne znam, da li da kupujem još da ga koristim dok ne odem na pregled ili kako,,, baš sam se sad uhvatila, ne znam ni sama šta da radim...
kako si ti antony34 jel popustila mučnina, jesi nervoznaa zbog sutra, do kada češ ti koristiti utrogestan???

----------


## antony34

Lady popustila je al me kicma boli i danas su pocela prsa boljeti i to sastrane jako. Pa nisam nervozna pripremila sam se i na najgore. Ako sta bude idem vec sutra gin da se dogovorimo za dalje.

----------


## lady555

držim nam fige antony34 i ostalim curama za veliku betu :fige:

----------


## antony34

I ja takoder drzim fige svima nama cekalicama na velikim betama :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

cure, utrogestan se koristi do negdje 3 mjeseca trudnoce, dok posteljica ne pocne proizvodit progesteron…..tako nesto…..

----------


## antony34

Dal se do onda koristi vag ili se moze piti?

----------


## lea13

Lady i Antony, sretno sutra! Javite nam troznamenkaste bete!

----------


## lea13

Cure, ja bila na wc i kad se obrisala na papiru bio mali žučkasti iscjedak. Nije onaj smeđkasti koji znači kraj, ali se bojim da je uvod u mengu. Prema mom proračunu smeđkasti bi se trebao pojaviti preksutra, ako nije uspjelo. Jeste li vi imale kakve iscjedke. Antony, što je s onim tvojim iscjedkom od prije par dana? Je li stao?

----------


## Sadie

> Dal se do onda koristi vag ili se moze piti?


Ima puno oblji učinak vaginalno.

----------


## LaraLana

Lady i antony  :fige:  za sutra

Lea ja ti nebi znala u vezi toga nista reci.

Koliko znam utrogestan bi se trebao koristiti do 12 tj.trudnoce al boogie je vec napisala i sadie dobro kaze da vaginalno ima bolji ucinak.

----------


## antony34

Lea13 bio mi je iscjedak par dana i onda je prestalo. Nije bio zuckast nego ko bijelo pranje. Kako si nam inace imas kakve simptome?

----------


## lea13

Imam ogroman pritisak dolje kao da ću dobiti.cice ne bole više ni ono malo. Tako mi se pojavljivalo i prijašnjih puta. Ima još nade dok nije smedkasti,ali iz iskustva znam da nije dobar znak. Sretno Antony!

----------


## Ledamo

Lady i Antony sretno vam  :Kiss:  drzim vam fige

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam koristila utrice do 16tt a dalje duphastone.
*Mary* moja temp i nije bila neka reprezentativna  pa ipak trudna  :Wink:

----------


## lady555

evo krv sam izvadila, ali sada moram cekati do 3 h da nalaz bude gotov, roknit cu se do tada hahahha.... :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

sretno betovadilicama danas!

----------


## Mary123

Jutro cure...drzim fige za danasnje bete..
Ja radila test u 4 ujutro.nisam mogla spavati...i nista dobrog.vidjela veliki minus ko kuca..ma znala sam da opet nista.isplakali se i sad idemo sutra po betu reda radi...

----------


## antony34

Mery123 jos nije sve gotovo pocekaj betu pa ces vidjeti sretno. Lady555 i moj nalaz ce biti iza 15h. Al danas se bas nicemu ne nadam. U totalnom bedu sam od jutra.

----------


## njoka

Evo meni danas 6dnt. Ništa i svašta se dešava. Ja imam neke male bolove i u trbuhu i u kičmi, al to traje od samog transfera, ako ne i od punkcije. Napomena: bio je to prirodni IVF, znači samo štoperica.  Jedino sam jučer osjetila dva tri puta s desne strane kao da me bocnulo... Možda je implantacija , možda nije.

Ti bolovi me brinu. Mislim da prvi put nisam tako nešto osjećala. Čak imam doma zapisano da sam od transfera imala  osjećaj kao da stvari nikad ni neće doći....

----------


## LaraLana

Cure evo malo pozitivnih vibrica dok cekate betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pozitivno razmisljati.....jos nista nije gotovo i odpisano  :Smile:  grlim vas

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo meni danas 6dnt. Ništa i svašta se dešava. Ja imam neke male bolove i u trbuhu i u kičmi, al to traje od samog transfera, ako ne i od punkcije. Napomena: bio je to prirodni IVF, znači samo štoperica.  Jedino sam jučer osjetila dva tri puta s desne strane kao da me bocnulo... Možda je implantacija , možda nije.
> 
> Ti bolovi me brinu. Mislim da prvi put nisam tako nešto osjećala. Čak imam doma zapisano da sam od transfera imala  osjećaj kao da stvari nikad ni neće doći....


Njoka i meni je danas 6dnt  :Smile:  znaci nisam sama  :Wink:  
kad ces betu vadit? Ja danas to osjetim sto si rekla za bolove da imas blage vec od transfera.....drugo nis

----------


## njoka

LaraLana, bok. 
Ma mi u Rijeci imamo kasno vađenje bete. Tek 28.7. Definitivno ću test napraviti prije. Možda već ovaj petak. Tako sam i prošli put i odmah pokazalo plus.
U kojoj si ti klinici? Miruješ? Ja sam odmah idući dan otišla na posao, a u subotu još imala i čišćenje kuće za turiste. Nisam ribala pod i presvlačila krevete, al jesam 100 put išla gore dolje po stepenicama i nosila ženama što im treba.

----------


## saan

Mary 123~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu.
Lady555 javi nam lijep ndlaz bete!
Svima puno srece :Very Happy: . Ne stignem vas sve pratiti ali kad god stignem skicnem da vidim sta ima :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, bok. 
> Ma mi u Rijeci imamo kasno vađenje bete. Tek 28.7. Definitivno ću test napraviti prije. Možda već ovaj petak. Tako sam i prošli put i odmah pokazalo plus.
> U kojoj si ti klinici? Miruješ? Ja sam odmah idući dan otišla na posao, a u subotu još imala i čišćenje kuće za turiste. Nisam ribala pod i presvlačila krevete, al jesam 100 put išla gore dolje po stepenicama i nosila ženama što im treba.


Da i meni su rekli 14 ti dan od transfera al cu tak vjerojatno kao i ti prije napravit kucni test, mozda 11 ti dan. Ja sam u skoplju radila postupak i inzistirali su da taj dan kad je bio transfer mirujem i neidem na put pa tak das sam ih i poslusala. Poslije toga su mi rekli da se normalno ponasam odnosno nema vjezbanja, vozenja bicikla. U pon.sam isla raditi. Eto sad cekam  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

evo danas beta 14dnt 251,17 nadam se da je to ok za 14 dan,,, ja sam presretna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

Lady555 bravo za betu...
Moja temp danas 37...propala sva nada jutros..sad izasla van,zgurila se par puta,cucnila dva,tri puta i umorna ko..neznam sta se dogadja.sad mi je stvaro dosta...

----------


## antony34

Lady555 cestitam ja javljam betu 0. Vise srece drugi put ako ce ga biti. Cure drzite se.

----------


## žužy

*lady555* ,savršeno!  :Very Happy: 

*Mary*,ako ti je to bazalna 37,zvuči dobro..bez obzira na testić,čekamo betu.  :Kiss: 

*antony34*  ajoj,žao mi je..  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## LaraLana

Lady cestitam draga :D

Antony joj..zao mi je....grlim.

Mary glavu gore draga...ajmo jos malo izdrzati....

----------


## lady555

hvala cure, antony34 stvarno mi je zao,  :Sad:  drzi se, mary nemoj odustajati nikad ne znas sta moze biti...

----------


## lea13

Antony,žao mi je! Mislim da ću ti se i ja pridružiti. Sve je isto kao i prošli put.Sutra mi je 14dt pa možda napravim test, ali  sam ovaj put prekrizila.pa što to znači ako bude drugog puta? Ne daj se i ne odustaj.Lady čestitke za betu!

----------


## antony34

Lea13 nemam snage psihicki prolaziti kroz minuse ne mogu vise.

----------


## Frćka

*lady555* čestitke! Beta je super! :Aparatic: 
*Mary123* :fige:  da te beta ipak iznenadi!
*Antony 34* :Love: 
Ostalim curama testočekalicama *lea13, njoka, Laralana* :fige: 
*Žužy* kako guraš? :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*antony34* ,drž se,skupi snagu i glavu gore..nema predaje  :Love: 

*Frćka*,a ide..a ti?

----------


## Frćka

Zadnja dva dana lagano švikarim! Od simptoma ni s... Koliko osluškujem svakog komarca sam uspjela čut! :Grin: 
Drugi tjedan je uvjek najgori! :drama:

----------


## žužy

Bome,prvi tjedan te još pika od punkcije pa si misliš da se nekaj zdogađa u nutra... :Coffee:

----------


## Frćka

Ma mene ovaj put nije piknulo ništa, to i čekam... jedino ako sam prespavala! :Grin:

----------


## Sadie

Žao mi je cure za negativne bete. Znam da je teško, odtugujte nulu i nastavite dalje. Drago mi je za "pozitivke", a u isto vrijeme si mi ne-trudne mislimo hoćemo li i mi doći na red da se veselimo. Lako je reći - glavu gore, ne predaj se, bit će i trudnoća, ali nije to neka utjeha. Ali nađite neku pozitivnu točku da vas gura dalje. Ja si želim troje djece, ali od zadnjeg razgovora s dr-om, bit ću sretna ako u ovoj seriji postupaka uopće zatrudnim jer možda mi je ovo zadnja šansa. Ali idemo postupak po postupak, iako nemam snage za rezultate. Ne želim opet gledati negativan rezultat i tješit se (iako ne vjerujem baš u to, ali MM da) da ću jednom vidjeti plusić. Ali te šamare moram odraditi da dođem do uspješnog postupka, pa ću ih podnijeti samo da napokon i mi imamo svoj mali smotuljak sreće. 

Idem ovaj tjedan na prvu fm pa za 10-ak dana na fet. Zameci nisu dobri (al nit za bacit), tak da mogu odmah najaviti negativni test. Al idem na godišnji, opustit ću se i to sve pa ok, preživjet ćemo i to. 
Jedna ženska je išla na et, dr. i embriologica su rekli da zametak nije za transfer, ona inzistirala - i rodila. Ne vjerujem u čuda i slične intervencije, al možda se i mojim mrvicama omakne pa se stisnu uz mene na 9 mjeseci.  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Draga Antony, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ledamo

Lady cestitam ti od srca na finoj beti...nek i dalje raste  :Kiss:   jel ti imas i dalje bolove u stomaku i ledjima...kod mene su i dalje tu, i ne znam dal je to uopce normalno :s

----------


## lady555

hvala Ledamo, leđa me najviše bole, a stomak manje nekada me zna malo probosti i to je to...i nekada se stvori pritisak u stomaku, nadam se da je to ok...

----------


## ljubilica

> Ljubilica hvala ti...sretno i tebi.kako se ti osjecas?


dobro sam draga, cekamo deckica.... Napokon vise nista ne boli, ziga... Imala sam svakakve bolove do negdje 12 tt. Stalno provjeravala ima li krvi.... Boze stresa  :Sad:  
 Sad se tu i tamo javi malac  :Zaljubljen:  
Zelim vam svima srecu koju i ja sad osjecam. Imam pravi trudnocki trbuscic  :Smile:  i ne mogu vjerovati da se to bas nama dogadja. Mislila sam da se nikad nece dogoditi, zato samo pozitivno
Lady pritisak je potpuno normalna stvar, bez brige. Nekad jaci, nekad slabiji....

----------


## lady555

ljjubilica hvala želim da ti ostatak trudnoce prođe savršeno, ja jedva čekam da mi stomak počne rasti hihii,,,

mary jesi vadila betu???

----------


## Mary123

Ej..evo cekam red...a ne nadam se uopcr nakon negativnog testa...

----------


## Mary123

Beta 1.2... Nisam drugo ni ocekivala...
Sad pauza duga jer nemam snage vise

----------


## antony34

Mary123 zao mi je. Znam kako ti je. Tako je meni jucer bilo. Sretno dalje nemoj osustati.

----------


## lady555

mary123 :Sad:  :Love:  zao mi je...

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je *Mary*,nemam riječi...  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

mary123  :Love:  zao mi je....

----------


## kika222

Evo i moja deveta negativna beta... I ja ću napravit pauzu pa onda u posljednji postupak... Sretno svima vama koje se borite dugo, pogotovo žužy, s_iva, strašna,sara10... Ma svima :Smile: 
Mary moja, možda nam se jednom desi čudo :Smile:  Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj i pozdravljam vas sve i samo hrabro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mary123

Cure hvala na potpori...drzi te mi se sve.
Ja neznam kako skupiti snage za dalje,treba mi sada dobra pauza da se maknem od svega..umorna sam od putovanja,inekcija,tableta..razocarenja...ma...
Treba otic kamo,na more..al mogucnosti nikakve..makniti misli...
Ali treba zivjeti dalje...ja jesam mlada al mene brine sta imam pravo na jos samo jedan postupak...ata ako ni tada ne uspije...ma..idem se ohladiti od svega
Cure drzite mi se..

----------


## Sadie

Da te utješim? Ja sam išla na sve postupke privatno. Vidim da nitko ne spominje iznose pa ne znam smije li se. Ilustracije radi, rabljeni Citroen C3. I još nismo gotovi.

----------


## Mary123

Mene zanima iznos???
Sada sam zvala sestru da ponovim nalaz!?neznam jel ima smisla

----------


## lea13

Mary,žao  mi je zbog bete.kako imaš pravo na još samo jedan postupak.Zar nemamo pravo na 6 postupaka? Ti si rekla da ti je ovo 4. pokušaj. Da li ti je to bio 4 transfer ili postupak?postupak se računa samo ako ima punkcije. Fet se ne računa kao postupak.Molim vas ispravite me ako grijesim. Ja živim u tom uvjerenju.

----------


## Mary123

Da imam jos jedan ivf i dva prirodna..inzistirat cu na prirodnima tak da mi ostane jos taj jedan.iako je moj dokt rekao da cemo tesko uspjeti u prirodnom.neznam zasto!?

----------


## lea13

> Da imam jos jedan ivf i dva prirodna..inzistirat cu na prirodnima tak da mi ostane jos taj jedan.iako je moj dokt rekao da cemo tesko uspjeti u prirodnom.neznam zasto!?


Neznam koja ti je dijagnoza. Kod prirodnog je nedostatak što dobiješ samo jednu jajnu stanicu,i to ako je sve ok  i imaš u najboljem slučaju jedan transfer. U stimuliranom dakle imaš više transfera. Meni je ovo treći u ovom postupku( dva put od toga po dva zametka), i nadam se da će biti još bar jedan. Vidim da u nekim klinikama u prirodnom daju klomifen i da se to ne smatra stimulacijom.Tada se može dobiti tri četri jajne stanice.  Ja sam klomifen koristila kod insemenacije i imala uvijek tri dobra folikula. Prije toga sam kod privatnog ginekologa na samom početku išla na ciljane odnose i sama po preporuci ginekologa kupovala klomifen.Plaćala ga 50 kn. Pa mi nije jasno zašto mi ga nije dao u prirodnom ivf. ( Valjda jer kod mene nije otkriven uzrok neplodnosti a ovuliram normalno i dobije se jajana stanica) Dakle, šansa za uspjeh je manja. Vjerovatno ti je zato to doktor rekao. Ali kako si imala samo 4. transfera i tri postupka? Loša reakcija ili...?

----------


## Argente

Smijete spominjati iznose, dapače, i u privatnom i u državnom sektoru.

----------


## lea13

Kika, žao mi je što nije uspjelo. Ja sam se sad nekako pripremila na neuspjeh, ali zadnj put me je psihički dotuklo. I meni je više puna kapa svega. Ali ne mogu ostati doma i ništa ne raditi. Sad ću ići na dodatne pretrage pa ćemo viditi što će mi reći. Spasila bi se da se pronađe neki uzrok, pa da znamo što raditi. Imam osjećaj da uporno ponavljanje transfera nema  smisla. Postavljam pitanje zašto bi mi šesti transfer bio uspješan a prvih pet nije bilo, a  sve je ostalo isto. Ali eto moramo se boriti. Stara izreka kaže: "Tko se ne bori unaprijed je izgubio, a tko se bori ima šanse pobijediti!" Neka nam dragi Bog svima pomogne u našoj borbi!

----------


## Sadie

> Mene zanima iznos???


2 stimulirana, 1 prirodni, 1 kripohrana, 4 konzultacije i lijekovi = 38.100 kn
Kad ćemo biti gotovi, to nitko ne zna.
To sve u poliklinici u kojoj ljudi nisu "trgovci" tako da nije bilo nepotrebnih troškova. Pretrage smo radili na uputnicu (tako rekao dr. da ušparamo novaca).

----------


## žužy

*lea13* ,nije pravilo da u stimuliranom postupku imaš i više transfera.
Obzirom na slabe stimulacije u drž. klinikama,raznorazne dijegnoze parova,često bude jedan,ako dva transfera iz jednog stimul. postupka.
Evo naš primjer,ovo nam je 4. stimulirani IVF i imamo 2 smrzlića,dakle za jedan FET.
Prije toga smo iz dva IVF-a imali po jednog smrzlića a iz jednog IVF-a niti jednog smrzlića.
Dijagnozu nemamo,plodnost mi nije smanjena...samo da mi je malo jača stimulacija,vjerojatno bi i bolje reagirala a s time imala i više js i eventualnih smrzlića.
Ostao nam je još jedan stimul. IVF.
I da,prednost VV je što stimulaciju klomifenom ubraja u prirodnjake,pa možda možeš izvuč stanicu više u postupku,a time i veču šansu za uspjeh.

----------


## žužy

*Sadie* ,kako to da niste još probali u kojoj državnoj klinici?

----------


## Mary123

Ovak...ja sam primala po 3-4 inekcije svaki dan.stvarno full doping..punkcija bude na 16 dc.
Imam puno folikula a na kraju malo j.stanica.sad sam imala 8 j.st.najvise do sada.tri su bile cisticne,dvije dal zrele il nezrele i tri oplodile al jedna stala sa razvojem i vratili dva..nidam imala niti jednom za FET.
Sada razmisljam o promjeni klinike..
Nas problem je jedino spermiogram oligostenozoospermia.tak nekak.
I ja bi voljela neke dodatne pretrage jer me zanima zasto vec 4 puta ne ostaje.
Imali smo jednom i blastocistu i moruli,i osmostanicne...

----------


## Mary123

Bila sam 4 puta na ivf...jednom u starom zakonu i tri u novom.

----------


## lea13

da žužy, znam da nije lako doći do zametka. Ja sam ovaj put imala sreće sa 19 jaj. st.što ne znači da će i drugi put biti tako. Samo mi se ipak učinilo malo transfera za 3 stimulirana postupka. Mary, ja se nadam da ću uhvatiti svog doktora do kraja ovog mjeseca za konzultacije, pa ću vidjeti na koje će me pretrage poslati. Javim ti sve u detalje. Mislim da je bolje da napravimo te pretrage pa možda se nešto i pronađe. Ja sam razmišljala napraviti još jedan postupak u KBC Rijeka pa ako ne uspije otići privatno u Cito.Čisto da čujem još jedno mišljenje. Imali tko iskustva s njima? Čula sam da postupak košta oko desetak tisuća kuna.

----------


## lea13

Mary, taj po starom zakonu se ne računa. ja sam radila insemenacije po starom zakonu pa su mi rekli da mogu krenuti ispočetka, da se računa kao da nisam ništa radila, samo što meni nije ni palo na pamet gubiti vrijeme s insemenacijama.

----------


## žužy

*lea13* ,nije se lako uvijek izboriti za pretrage,pogotovo na početku MPO staža i puno ti ovisi o doktoru kod kojeg ideš.
Držim fige da će vam uspijeti brzo i da za pretrage neče biti potrebno.  :Smile: 
A kaj se tiče cijene postupka u citu,u tu brojku od desetak tisuća kn se ne ubrajaju ljekovi.

----------


## žužy

> Evo i moja deveta negativna beta... I ja ću napravit pauzu pa onda u posljednji postupak... Sretno svima vama koje se borite dugo, pogotovo žužy, s_iva, strašna,sara10... Ma svima
> Mary moja, možda nam se jednom desi čudo Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj i pozdravljam vas sve i samo hrabro!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh ovo mi je promaklo...  :Sad: 
Žao mi je *kika*
I  :pivo:  za čudo!

----------


## lea13

žužy, pa koliko onda dođe s lijekovima?

----------


## Sadie

> žužy, pa koliko onda dođe s lijekovima?


Ovisi o stimulaciji. Menopur je 156 kn, a Gonal 214. Ja sam u zadnjem postupku potrošila 6000, a u prvom nepune 4000.

----------


## Sadie

> *Sadie* ,kako to da niste još probali u kojoj državnoj klinici?


Žuri nam se. Meni je 40 godina i nemamo vremena za listu čekanja i slično. Prvi postupak je bio u 3 mj. i sad smo već u 4. postupku. 
Ranije nismo išli jer se nismo poznavali.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

I ja razmisljam o kbc Rijeka..
Dal ima smisla ponavljati betu koja je 1.2?

----------


## lea13

> Ovisi o stimulaciji. Menopur je 156 kn, a Gonal 214. Ja sam u zadnjem postupku potrošila 6000, a u prvom nepune 4000.


To su samo lijekovi ili....?

----------


## lea13

> I ja razmisljam o kbc Rijeka..
> Dal ima smisla ponavljati betu koja je 1.2?


Mislim da nema. Ali napravi kako ti kaže doktor. Ja sam s Rijekom relativno zadovoljna. Bar nema čekanja. Odmah se ide u postupak.

----------


## Sadie

Mi smo u 1. postupku dobili 10 js i samo 2 zametka za ET, ali su bila za +5.
U 2. stim. smo dobili 19 js i čak 7 zametaka za transfer. Ali kvaliteta im je tek tolika da nisu za baciti.

Hoću reći, bitan je broj zametaka, ali još je bitnija njihova kvaliteta. Mogu imati farmu js i zametaka, ali ako su loši mogu kraj svih tih divnih brojki ostati bez trudnoće. To nije moje tumačenje već mi je dr. to rekao.

----------


## Sadie

> To su samo lijekovi ili....?


To su stimulativne pikice koje preko HZZO-a dobiješ u bolnici, a ak ideš privatno iskeširaš u ljekarni.

----------


## žužy

> Žuri nam se. Meni je 40 godina i nemamo vremena za listu čekanja i slično. Prvi postupak je bio u 3 mj. i sad smo već u 4. postupku. 
> Ranije nismo išli jer se nismo poznavali.


Razumijem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mary123

Necu je ponavljati..bila mi je tako i u ova tri postuoka pa nisam ponavljala.nezam zasto mi sestra rekla da ponovim.
Moze neka preporuka za Rijeku.

----------


## žužy

*Mary*,to ti je sestra Irena rekla da ponoviš? Koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## Mary123

Da,a nikad nisam ponavljala...danas je 14 dnt

----------


## Mary123

Zuzy ti nisi nikad ponavljala kad je bila takva?

----------


## Sadie

Što upće znače bete iznad 0, ali minijaturne - "skoro trudna"?

----------


## Frćka

*Mury123, Kika222* baš mi je žao :Love: 
Mury123 nažalost, tako malu betu nema smisla ponavljati. U kom smislu preporuka za Rijeku, misliš kojeg dr. izabrati ili?
I na žalost, ima nas koji smo imali iz jednog postupka uvijek samo jedan transfer...

----------


## Frćka

> Što upće znače bete iznad 0, ali minijaturne - "skoro trudna"?


Kod nekih labova je iznos 1,2 standarna 0, tu brojku sam dobila u svakom vađenju kad nisam bila trudna. Trudnoćom se smatra rezultat iznad 5

----------


## žužy

> Zuzy ti nisi nikad ponavljala kad je bila takva?


Ne,nikad nisam morala ponavljati jer beta 1,2 je negativna beta,samo ju tak naš lab označava...zakaj-neznam.
Mislim,nema šanse da sad više naraste..nažalost  :Sad: 
Pa mi bezveze da te pikaju..neznam kaj da ti rečem.

----------


## žužy

*Frčkić*,kak je danas?

----------


## Frćka

Danas bolji dan, upravo s pizze s par mezimica u istom iili sličnom sosu! :Wink: 
Naravno simtoma nema, osim onih od stimulacije ili utrića, al do vikenda ću izdržat, a onda il pijem i kupam se, il jedem integralnu hranu! :Laughing: 
A ti? Jel te šta štipka, osim što se pipkaš i sama? :Smile:

----------


## lea13

> Mi smo u 1. postupku dobili 10 js i samo 2 zametka za ET, ali su bila za +5.
> U 2. stim. smo dobili 19 js i čak 7 zametaka za transfer. Ali kvaliteta im je tek tolika da nisu za baciti.
> 
> Hoću reći, bitan je broj zametaka, ali još je bitnija njihova kvaliteta. Mogu imati farmu js i zametaka, ali ako su loši mogu kraj svih tih divnih brojki ostati bez trudnoće. To nije moje tumačenje već mi je dr. to rekao.


Da, znam. Ali ni to nije garancija. Moji su zameci do sada bili odlični, bilo da se radilo o osmostaničnim treći dan ili blastocistama peti dan. Embriolog bi ih svaki put nahvalio. Pa opet ništa. Znam curu kojoj su vratili šesterostaničan treći dan, fragmentiran itd, navodno mala šansadsa uspije. Prvo pa muško, eno ga trči po kući.Pretpostavljam jer je s njom sve ok, loš je bio spermiogram. Mislim da kod mene nisu problem zameci, nešto drugo je, a što??????

----------


## ljubilica

Curke, tako mi je zao.... *Mary* jesi trazila neke dodatne pretrage? Neznam sta bi ti savjetovala koje nebi bilo lose napraviti, ali neznam  :neznam:  mozda netko od cura ima savjet, ideju.....

----------


## žužy

> Danas bolji dan, upravo s pizze s par mezimica u istom iili sličnom sosu!
> Naravno simtoma nema, osim onih od stimulacije ili utrića, al do vikenda ću izdržat, a onda il pijem i kupam se, il jedem integralnu hranu!
> A ti? Jel te šta štipka, osim što se pipkaš i sama?


A nije ti loše kad landraš  :Grin: 
Meni moj prvo objasni da se krečem jer je to dobro za cirkulaciju a paralelno s tim mi neda do dučana  :kettlebell: 
A kod mene stanje isto,tu i tam osjetim taj lagano bolni pritisak..danas "več" 6.dpo.

----------


## red pepper

Frcka mani se simptoma,rekla sam ti vec,odi radi nesto,mozes plest goblene,bilo sta,samo se ne pipkaj vise  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Falilo mi, dugo nisam, koliko je pizza trajala, šta si kući ošla? Drugi put heklaj samnom! :Laughing: 
Sad ću ja opet do grada, pa malo bez pipkanja! :Smile: 
Žužy samo ti do dućana, al nek neko nosi vrćice! :Grin:

----------


## Mary123

Da zanima me dr.u kbc rijeka za mpo...
Ljubilica nisam nikakve dodatne pretrage vadila osim ovih standardnih pa bi sada voljela..

----------


## Frćka

> Da zanima me dr.u kbc rijeka za mpo...
> Ljubilica nisam nikakve dodatne pretrage vadila osim ovih standardnih pa bi sada voljela..


Poslat ću ti pp

----------


## Ledamo

Mary, Kika zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## njoka

Pozitivnim betama čestitke, da bude sve u redu do susreta s malim mišićima!!!
One s negativnim betama  :Love: , jednom mora uspjeti!!mora!!

Mary, ja sam u Ri na MPO i mogu reći sve najbolje o mom doktoru, dr. Vlašiću, makar u dobitnom postupku sudjelovala sva tri doktora, moj plus dr. Manestar i doc. Smiljan. Mislim da Vlašić ima najviše pacijentica, on je smiren i uvijek ljubazan. Smiljan je kažu dosta oštra, meni je bila super... 
Ma za kojeg god se odlučiš, mislim da nećeš pogriješiti. Ionako smatram da u svemu ovome što prolazimo treba najviše sreće.

----------


## Argente

Mary123, pročešljaj temu Potpomognuta na KBC Rijeka i pitaj tamo što te interesira, sigurno ćeš dobiti više odgovora..

----------


## lea13

Cure,evo samo da se javim. Radila jutros test.negativan je. Nikako ugledati tu drugu crticu.Mislim da je neko na forumu rekao da će je nacrtati. Pa mi je palo napamet da bi mogla i ja.samo da vidim kako to izgleda. Svima hvala na podršci!

----------


## LaraLana

(


> Cure,evo samo da se javim. Radila jutros test.negativan je. Nikako ugledati tu drugu crticu.Mislim da je neko na forumu rekao da će je nacrtati. Pa mi je palo napamet da bi mogla i ja.samo da vidim kako to izgleda. Svima hvala na podršci!


A joj lea13 zao mi je  :Sad:  

Koji ti je dnt?

----------


## lea13

> (
> 
> A joj lea13 zao mi je  
> 
> Koji ti je dnt?


15. dt,ali već sam znala da nije uspjelo jer mi se prekjučer pojavio žučkasti iscjedak koji postane smeđi i evo vještica ponovno najavila svoj dolazak. Tako da betu ne idem ni vaditi.

----------


## lady555

lea13  :Sad:  zao mi je ali otiđi opet betu provjeriti...

----------


## njoka

Cure, može li test biti lažno pozitivan (jedva vidljiva blijeda crta) ako ga nisam radila prema uputama (čitaj: maknula zaštitnu foliju jučer, a u uputama piše : neposredno prije testiranja), te nakon testiranja nisam vratila onu zaštitnu plastiku na vrh ( također se navodi u uputama kao obavezno). Test je one step a meni je danas 9dnt....

----------


## njoka

Naravno, ponavljam test ponovo danas, sutra, al do onda.... šta vi mislite?

----------


## pak

> Naravno, ponavljam test ponovo danas, sutra, al do onda.... šta vi mislite?



Mislim da trebas skoknuti po novi test i odmah ponoviti. Znam da moze biti lazno negativan e sada lazno pozitivan tesko. 9dnt je dosta rano. Koji dan je bio transfer? U svakom slucaju ponovi test i  :fige: .

----------


## LaraLana

> Naravno, ponavljam test ponovo danas, sutra, al do onda.... šta vi mislite?


Njoka bolje da uzmes novi i ponovis....jel kod tebe dvodn.? Rano je al crtica je crtica  :Wink:   :Kiss:  

Sretno !!!!!

----------


## njoka

Evo, kupila Clearblue. Imala sam sedmostanični embrij vraćen 3 dan. Za prvo dijete mi je na taj dan (9dnt) pokazalo crticu pa sam probala i ovaj put. 
Ništa, ponavljam večeras ili sutra.

----------


## TrudyC

lady555 - vidim betu u potpisu, ne znam gdje si objavila, ali čestitam. Super da vam je uspjelo uza sve peripetije

----------


## TrudyC

OK, sad sam našla par strana prije  :Grin:

----------


## Ledamo

15dt beta 664...jel to u redu sta mislite ?

----------


## žužy

*Ledamo*,beta je super! 9. dnt ti je bila oko 90 kaj ne?To je onda super djeljenje.

* lea13*,  :Sad:  žao mi je..  :Love: 

*njoka* ,mislim da je crtica pravovaljana ako je test očitan kada je trebalo,a ovo s plastikom mislim da je nebitno. :Smile:   :Klap: 

Cure moje koje čekaju na plusek skupa s menom - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## LaraLana

> 15dt beta 664...jel to u redu sta mislite ?


Ledemo lijepa beta  :Smile:  bravo i cestitam jos jednom.

Svim betocekalicam drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lady555

> lady555 - vidim betu u potpisu, ne znam gdje si objavila, ali čestitam. Super da vam je uspjelo uza sve peripetije


hvala trudyC...  :Wink: 

ledamo kako se osječaš ima li kakvh promjena???

----------


## ljubilica

*Ledamo* cestitam  :Wink:

----------


## s_iva

> 15dt beta 664...jel to u redu sta mislite ?


A 9dnt je bila 92?
Ja bi sigurno još koji put provjerila!

----------


## Ledamo

> A 9dnt je bila 92?
> Ja bi sigurno još koji put provjerila!


Mislis da je preniska? Ponovno u ponedjeljak vadim, al cu tek u srijedu saznati rezultat

----------


## Ledamo

ledamo kako se osječaš ima li kakvh promjena???[/QUOTE]

Kod mene je sve isto...ne pamtim kad sam bila prehladjena, bas je naslo kad ce me uhvatiti  :Sad: 
Kako si ti? Kad vadis ponovno betu?

----------


## Frćka

*Ledamo*, nije ti preniska, očekivano vrijeme duplanja vrijednosti bete ispod 1200 je 48-72h. Beta ti je dobra! 
*Lea13* :Love: 
*Njoka* :Klap: 
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Frćka* ,hau du ju du?  :Raspa:  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## vatra86

Ledamo cestitam!! Beta je odlicna!!  :Smile:  
Koliko vas je betocekalica? 
Mogla bi nam Bubekica prikeljit listu uskoro..  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Oćeš da se sramotim? Pa juče 9dnt - ko kuća, migrena dva dana, a evo danas kao da ću dobit, neka smeđa žilica, grčići... pa sam supeeeer! :Grin:  :balon:

----------


## lady555

ja ne znam hoću li betu ponovo vaditi, nije mi nitko ništa govorio, tako da ne znam možda budem čekala do prvog pregleda...

----------


## Frćka

A ti žužy? Kak si kaj, ima šta? :štrika: 
Koji ti je dnt?

----------


## lady555

frčka drži se  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

> frčka drži se


A držim se, već sam danas išla po uputnice za vadit krvnu sliku i štitnjaču...
Usput sam kupila još dva testa da se ne sramotim više, bar ne ovaj mjesec! :Grin: 
Ako ikad ugledam opet pozitivnu betu, nema šanse da vadim drugu...čekat ću uzv!

----------


## lady555

ma biti će velika beta i kod tebe i kod žužy... :Razz:

----------


## bubekica

Bit ce lista za vikend kad bubekica utoca noge u more  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

E baš taj koji se belji je za moj slučaj! Fali još samo šipak! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> E baš taj koji se belji je za moj slučaj! Fali još samo šipak!


Ajuuuuuj pa mamicu mu jareću i glupom testu i migreni i žilicama...samo lajkam grčiće.
A mislim da i ja pem tvojim stopama  :kettlebell: 
Od jutra me glava boli,a to mi niiiikad nije bila neka pozitiva...tudej je 6. dnt ilitiga 8. dpo.
Koji je tebi danas?

----------


## Frćka

O pa ti si nam usred implantacije! :Smile:  Meni 10dnt, bar da su grčići i žilka bili juče, al danas...grrrrrrrrr!

----------


## LaraLana

Ledemo beta ti je super  :Smile:  nosikiriki  :Wink:  

Njoka javi nam se obavezno  :Kiss:  

Svim curkama vibra do neba  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~

Meni je danas 9dnt.....od 5 do 8 dnt sam imala bolove kao pred mengu...danas totalno zatisje....11 dnt u nedjelju cu napraviti kucni test.

----------


## Ajvi

Radi objektivnog informiranja javnosti, a sad kad se spominje i vikend morska lista, možda je vrijeme da se i ja konačno oglasim. Ja sam se na punkciji i transferu družila sa žužy (  :Bye:  ) i isto vadim betu 28.7.

----------


## bubekica

Curke, pliz javite se na odbrojavanje da vas lakse pohvatam!
Thnx!

----------


## žužy

*Ajvi* draga,kako si nam ti?

Mene danas glava nastavila rasturati..do te mjere da mi je mučno od nje  :Sad: 
Jučer sam jedva zaspala...i nemam mi gorega nego proobuditi se sa glavoboljom.
Temperatura mi pala,sad samo čekam da me sise prestanu boleti...nema više pritiska,bolova,probadanja,ničega.
A tek sam na pola.

----------


## LaraLana

Jutro cure.....ja sam u soku.....prijavljujem svoj plusic na 11 dnt.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sutra beta !!!!!!!!

----------


## Ledamo

Supeeeer  :Smile:  divne vijesti, cestitam ti draga i neka te sutra beta jos vise obraduje  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Supeeeer  divne vijesti, cestitam ti draga i neka te sutra beta jos vise obraduje


Hvalaaa Ledemo  :Kiss:  kak si ti?

----------


## Ledamo

Ja sam dobro, i dalje stomak i ledja bole, ponekad malo jaca bol koja traje minutu dvije i prodje  :Smile:  drugih nekih simptoma nemam, mucnine, cesti odlasci u wc me ne muce. U iscekivanju sam sljedeceg termina, koji je u srijedu.Uzivaj u plusicu  :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

laralana kako mi je drago ne mogu ti opisati drzim fige za veliku betu :Heart:

----------


## lady555

ledamo puno pozz saljem, ja se stalno pipkam šta me boli, šta ne boli simptomikao i kod tebe, u petak ću na uzv???

----------


## LaraLana

> laralana kako mi je drago ne mogu ti opisati drzim fige za veliku betu


Hvala lady555  :Kiss:  koliko ces tad vec biti trudna do prvog uz?

Ledemo i ti ces vec na prvi uz...divno  :Kiss:  

Jel neka od vas koristi crinone gel mozda?
Predpostavljam da ga kod nas nije problem kupit u ljekarni ili na recept.

----------


## Ginger

LaraLana super!!! ~~~~~~~ za betu!
Crinone gel mozes ili na privatni recept ili ako ti ga napise tvoj primarni ginekolog (meni je moja ginicka pisala bez problema)

----------


## lady555

ako računam od zadnje menge bit ću 5+5 tjedana, idem da se uvjerim da je sve ok...

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana super!!! ~~~~~~~ za betu!
> Crinone gel mozes ili na privatni recept ili ako ti ga napise tvoj primarni ginekolog (meni je moja ginicka pisala bez problema)


Hvala Ginger  :Kiss:   :Smile:  
I hvala za info isto  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

*Lady* jesi u Zg na uzv ili kod sebe doma? Sretno i javi. I ja sam tako isla na uzv. Prerano al definitivno da se uvjerim da je sve na svom mjestu

----------


## njoka

Kratki pozdrav uz velike čestitke!!!
Bravo, LaraLana!!!
~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, danas mi je 10dpo odnosno 5dpt dvije blastice a onaj super osjetljivi kućni test je negativan (10mlu). 
Da li ima još nade? 

Što se tiče simptoma i tempice, šanse su 50:50.

----------


## ljubilica

Fakat je rano....

----------


## bubekica

Anka, rano je. Pricekaj bar 7dpt.

----------


## LaraLana

> ako računam od zadnje menge bit ću 5+5 tjedana, idem da se uvjerim da je sve ok...


Uh ovo mi je promaknulo.....apsolutno se slazem s tobom..i sretno  :Kiss:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Samo mi to i preostaje... 
Ne znam da li je rano kad bi inače dobila za 2 dana već...

----------


## LaraLana

> Kratki pozdrav uz velike čestitke!!!
> Bravo, LaraLana!!!
> ~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!!


Hvala njoka ~~~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## lady555

> *Lady* jesi u Zg na uzv ili kod sebe doma? Sretno i javi. I ja sam tako isla na uzv. Prerano al definitivno da se uvjerim da je sve na svom mjestu


kod sebe sam doma, njima u bolnicu u  Zg samo trebam javiti koliko je zametaka implantirano nakon 1 uzv i to je to... ne mogu docekati petak hihihiiii

----------


## žužy

*LaraLana*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!

*anka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag da je bilo prerano!

----------


## LaraLana

Evo moja beta na 12 dnt je 139,1 u/l joj sva se tresem   :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> *LaraLana*  Čestitam!!
> 
> *anka*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag da je bilo prerano!


Hvala žužy  :Smile:  tebi isto zelim  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## lady555

laralana cestitam, pun sreće dalje želim  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

> Evo moja beta na 12 dnt je 139,1 u/l joj sva se tresem


Jeee,živjeli dvodnevni!  :pivo:

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:  

Žužy tako je....živjeli dvodnevni ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ledamo

Super LaraLana  :Smile:  cestitam ti od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## Vaki

Čestitam novim trudnicama, a vama koje ste u postupcima puuuno sreće! 
Ajvi, Žužy - držim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala cure moje a ostalim betocekalica drzim fige do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kas sam svo mpo dr i embriologu javila za betu cak su mi rekli da ne moram ponavljati vec da za 10 ak dana odem na uz. Znam da je rano al cu to i postivati sto traze. Tad cu biti 5+4....ovo je po zadnjoj mengi.

Kako se to zapravo tocno racuna?

----------


## njoka

Bravo LaraLana!!!!
Čestitam , a sad ti želim ono: dooooosadnu trudnoću i ekspresan porod  :štrika:  :Coffee:

----------


## saan

LaraLana racuna se po zadnjoj menstruaciji
sretnooooo

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala njoka  :Kiss:  

saan hvala i tebi....pitam zato jer znam da sam procitala ovdje na forumu al neznam na kojoj temi da su cure pisale da se dr drze datuma transfera pa me je to bunilo malo.

----------


## Ledamo

Ja sebi racunam po ovoj tabeli, datumu punkcije. 
http://www.wunschkinder.net/interakt...ab=pu&zyklus=6
Vidjet cu sutra kako ce doktor racunati. Tesko mi je po zadnjoj menstruaciji, kad su mi ciklusi totalno razliciti i predugi bili.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sebi racunam po ovoj tabeli, datumu punkcije. 
> http://www.wunschkinder.net/interakt...ab=pu&zyklus=6
> Vidjet cu sutra kako ce doktor racunati. Tesko mi je po zadnjoj menstruaciji, kad su mi ciklusi totalno razliciti i predugi bili.


Vidjela sam da si postavila ovaj link i samo mi se u dan razlikuju termini po datumu transfera i datumu zadnje menge. Ajde bas me zanima sto ce ti dr sutra reci za datum.... i sretno draga  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

A ja prijavljujem neg. test,12. dpo.

----------


## LaraLana

> A ja prijavljujem neg. test,12. dpo.


žužy  :Sad:  
Al to je 10 dnt ako se nevaram....

----------


## žužy

Da,nije rano..po svemu kak se osječam,menga samo  što nije.

----------


## lady555

žuži držm fige da nije to što msliš, nego da se za dan-dva iznenadiš pozitivno :Love:

----------


## Ledamo

Za srceko je jos prerano, ali iskljuceno je mogucnost vanmatericne trudnoce. Doktor je jako zadovoljan sa svime, sljedeca kontrola za 8 dana. Popodne cu saznati vrijednost bete.
I doktor racuna od dana punkcije, znaci danas sam 5+5  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Za srceko je jos prerano, ali iskljuceno je mogucnost vanmatericne trudnoce. Doktor je jako zadovoljan sa svime, sljedeca kontrola za 8 dana. Popodne cu saznati vrijednost bete.
> I doktor racuna od dana punkcije, znaci danas sam 5+5


Bravo Ledemo...super!!!!!  :Smile:  
Znaci onda se poklapa s onim linkom sto si stavila da se racuna??

----------


## Ledamo

Da, poklapa se  :Smile:  beta u ponedjeljak popodne 3100, danas 6421  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, poklapa se  beta u ponedjeljak popodne 3100, danas 6421


Prekrasno  :Kiss:  
Ja u iducu srijedu prvi uz  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Da,nije rano..po svemu kak se osječam,menga samo  što nije.


 :Love:  jako zao mi je!!!!!

----------


## mirelis

Ej soorry neznam di da pitam...gdi I kako da dodem do kutije klomifena?

----------


## žužy

Klomifen dobiš na up kod svog primarnog ginekologa.

----------


## Sadie

Imala sam zadnji uzv pred fet, za 4 data mi vraćaju 2 smrzlića. Već sam otpisala uspjeh ovog postupka i planiram što je sljedeće, al ipak se malo nadam. Kak mi ide na živce kad se nadam, a istovremeno znam da neće ništa biti.

----------


## Kadauna

Sadie,  sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ danas je bio embriotransfer? koji stadij i kakve kvalitete su bili embriji? su ti rekli što? ti si u Betaplus, zar ne? pa onda imaš i slikicu  :Smile: ) digni ju ako ti se da ili ju pošalji na pp. 

Sretno u svakom slučaju!

----------


## Sadie

Hvala.  :Smile: 
Prebacili su mi 2 ficleka. Ostala su još 3 ak će trebati za idući put.
Nisu dobri za 5. dan, ali jesu za 4 (1 je napredniji, a 2. još ima oštre obrise stanica). Znači, bili bi dobri da ne kasne s razvojem za 1 dan. Kažu dr. i embriologica da transfer nije uzaludan, da možda to nadoknade pa i bude nešto od njih. Vidjet ćemo 6.8.

Kakve kvalitete su tvoji malci?

Meni je baš dobro na dan transfera. Malo si odspavam kad dođem doma, pa gledam tv, uživam i ima nade da sam trudna, al opet prefriško je sve da bih počela brinuti o ishodu.

----------


## Sadie

Grrrrr. Boli me glava, onak migrenasto. Inace imam migrenu oko pms-a I sad je svarno prerano za to, a fet je bio danas pa ne moze bit in od toga. U zadnjem postupku imala sam migrenu 6 dana zaredom. Valjda mi se to nece ponoviti,

----------


## Vivach

Sadie sretno ~~~~~~~
Meni do bete još tjedan dana, već sam luuuda... 
Kao što sam napisala na odobravanju, testove ne namjeravam raditi, uvijek su me iznevjerili do sada  :Mad: 
Siptomi za sada - čisti PMS, bole me trbuh i leđa, kao da ću procuriti svaki tren...

----------


## artisan

ako sam zadnji brevactid primila 25.7. (petak prošli) mogu li sutra pišnuti test, to će biti 7 dana nakon? ne mogu više izdržati, beta je u petak sada
napuhana sam inače dosta, ali me ništa ne boli, piškim normalno i sve... lagano radim, i lagano se krećem... to je valjda ok

----------


## žužy

*artisan* ,možeš..izašao je brev. do sad.

Cure,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Mislim da možeš test napraviti. Koji ti je to dpt??

----------


## artisan

13. dpt je sutra (ako je dan transfera nulti), jooooj, možda i neću sutra, strah me minusa...
ali znači, trebao bi brev. već  bit vani...

----------


## žužy

O pa ti imaš lijepi staž dnt iza sebe,koji dan iza oplodnje su ti vratili?
Nek je druga crtica pravo debela!  :Smile:

----------


## Vivach

Artisan, a zašto sutra ne vadiš betu? 
Moj PMS feeling je bio upravo to, ovaj puta sam već na 9dnt počela brljaviti, sinoć je bilo čak i čiste crvene krvi, od jutros skoro ništa (nešto malo sa utrićima ispalo) pa razmišljam sutra vaditi betu da vidimo na čemu smo...

----------


## artisan

u petak mi je pisao doktor, pa se toga držim...ne budem sutra, nekako sam si zacrtala taj petak.... ma izdržat ću
3. dan iza punkcije su mi vratili dvije lijepe mrvice...
javim u svakom slučaju ak ga napravim sutra

----------


## žužy

*artisan* ,zvuči dobro! Pa več si 16. dpo a na tvom mjestu ja bi več i mengu dobila.
Ok,pod utrićima si..ali svejedno zvuči dobro!  :fige: 

*Vivach* ,a možda ipak nije menga..pogotovo jer je več stalo.Znaš da često budu prisutna razna krvarenja/smeđarenja u vrijeme očekivane menge.
Možda da ipak pišneš testić za svaki slučaj,uvijek stigneš betu izvaditi...čemu žurba tako rano,pa onda prati dal se dupla,kolko se dupla..
U svakom slučaju-sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Vivach

> *Vivach* ,a možda ipak nije menga..pogotovo jer je več stalo.Znaš da često budu prisutna razna krvarenja/smeđarenja u vrijeme očekivane menge.
> Možda da ipak pišneš testić za svaki slučaj,uvijek stigneš betu izvaditi...čemu žurba tako rano,pa onda prati dal se dupla,kolko se dupla..
> U svakom slučaju-sretno!


Hvala žužy ... ako do sutra ujutro više ne bude nimalo brljavljenja/krvi mislim da ću ipak pišnuti test... nadam se da neće biti prerano - sutra će biti 10dnt 3dnevnih embrija? Jooj, najgore ako bude negativno - tek onda ću poželiti vaditi betu  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

Eee zato ja volim rane testiće,ako nema crtice znaaam da je prerano...ako se pojavi,znam da bu drugi put još tamnija!  :Aparatic: 
A mislim da se 13. dpo svakak mora vidjeti pravo stanje,pogotovo ako uzmeš osjetljiviji test.
Vibrice do neba!

----------


## dani82

artisan da je meni sutra 13dpt ja bi test sigurno napravila.

----------


## artisan

napravila sam ga ipak...
jaaaaaaako slaba druga crtica se vidi, ne znam baš jel to dobro.
imam neki test s ebaya pa ne znam kolika mu je osjetljivost
sad ću tek poludit do sutra :Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Artisan, to je danas 16. dan od oplodnje? ne može ti druga crtica biti ne znam kako jasna, aj digni sliku ako hoćeš, koji je to test, što piše na omotu i koja je osjetljivost?

Bitno je samo da je crtica došla u zadanom vremenu od manje od 10 minuta (ili čak 5 minuta). 

ja držim fige i rekla bih da je to trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Artisan tako je i meni bila u prvoj trudnoći. Čestitam!!

----------


## artisan

da 16 dpo, one step je test, ali onaj u rozom pakiranju, štapić je plavi....mislim da je 25 osjetljivost, nisam sigurna, ne piše ništa...
odmah se pojavila druga linija, i muž ju vidi,  nisam umislila  :Cool: 
mislite da je ok?
joj, jedva čekam sutra...
ne mogu sliku stavit jer mi je test ostao doma, a ja na poslu

----------


## LaraLana

> da 16 dpo, one step je test, ali onaj u rozom pakiranju, štapić je plavi....mislim da je 25 osjetljivost, nisam sigurna, ne piše ništa...
> odmah se pojavila druga linija, i muž ju vidi,  nisam umislila 
> mislite da je ok?
> joj, jedva čekam sutra...
> ne mogu sliku stavit jer mi je test ostao doma, a ja na poslu


Draga linija je linija pa nek je i svijetlija....i cestitam  :Smile:   :Kiss:  
Ja sam radila od alice 10 osjetljivost pa mi je isto bila linija dosta svijetlija al je bila tu. Ne brini to je to  :Kiss:   dan kasnije sam isla vaditi betu...vidis potpis  :Kiss:

----------


## Vivach

artisan, čestitam, trudna si  :Very Happy:  neka sutra beta bude veelika ~~~~~
i moj testić je jutros odlučio pokazati drugu crticu  :Zaljubljen: 
mislim da su me jutros svi susjedi čuli kada sam počela skakati od sreće i buditi MM-a da i on potvdi da ne umišljam tu drugu crticu... 
za betu ću razmisliti, mislim da ću ostaviti do ponedjeljka kao što je dr. napisala

----------


## Ledamo

Artisan, Vivach divne vijesti...cestitam vam od srca i nek se i dalje sve dobro razvija  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Prekrasno cure!  :Very Happy: 
*artisan* ,čestitam i tebi od srca!

----------


## artisan

hvala cure, nadam se da beta to potvrditi.
Bravo Vivach, čestitam i ja tebi....

----------


## dani82

Vivach čestitam i tebi!!

----------


## serenity1

cure danas mi je 8dnt i osjecam povremeno probadanje u jajnicima i grceve kao da cu svaki cas procurit(to pripisujem utricima).ono sto me zabrinjava je da vec cetiri dana ostajem bez daha i to konstantno,pa zanima dal se to kojoj od vas desavalo,dal je to normalno?

----------


## dani82

*serenity1* u kakvom si postupku bila? Koliko si dobila js? Jesi li dobila hiperstimulaciju? U slučaju trudnoće simptomi hiperstimulacije se znaju pojačati, a ostajanje bez daha je upravo jedan od simptoma.

----------


## Vivach

*serenity1* nažalost ne znam za ostajanje bez daha, što se tiče probadanja u jajnicima i grčevima meni su oni krenuli otprilike 6dnt, svaki dan sve jače, na 10 dnt imamo plus 
artisan puno ~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu

----------


## serenity1

*dani82* bila sam na klomifenima,dobili 2 lijepe js,vracena dva dvodnevna cetverostanicna zametka. hiperstimulaciju nisam dobila(bar mislim). sad sam na utricima i estrofemu.

----------


## dani82

Hiperstimulacija vjerojatno nije, ako su samo 2 js... Ako ne prestane ubrzo, najbolje bi bilo da se obratiš liječniku.

----------


## serenity1

jos dan-dva cu pricekat,pa ako nebude bolje idem kod dr. hvala na odgovorima  :Smile: 
ja se ipak nadam da su to mozda moguci znakovi trudnoce  :Wink:

----------


## artisan

hvala svima, ali moja beta je danas ipak negativna.
sad treba skupit živce, snagu i ponovno sve na jesen.

----------


## žužy

*artisan* ,  :Shock:  pa kak?
A žao mi je..

----------


## Marlen

Artisan ne mogu vjerovati..... Ma ti testici...
Jako mi je zao

----------


## artisan

ah da, baš sam mislila da je to to!
radila sam ih još i svi pokazali jako blijedu drugu crtu. očito neka serija koja je dugo stajala ili tko zna što. uglavnom više ne radim testove prije bete definitivno.
jučer sam procurila, bolilo za pop...
sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vivach

Artisan, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Želim ti da se dobro odmoriš  i da jesen bude uspješna...

----------


## artisan

hvala draga, nema druge... tebi želim super trudnoću...

----------


## Kadauna

ne znam artisan, sklona sam vjerovati da je možda i bilo "malo" HCG-a i da ti je test to pokazao... ali da je u međuvremenu sve otišlo. Ne vjerujem iskreno da ti se tek tako pokazala druga crtica bez ikakvog razloga odnosno da je samo loša serija.

----------


## artisan

a moguće je sve... sad je tako kako je, ali nebudem drugi put radila prije bete, samo se ponadam bezveze

----------


## Snekica

artisan, ovo tvoje me podsjetilo na moj nedavni slučaj... mislila sam da neću uopće o tome napisati ni riječi ali... prije nepunih mjesec dana kasnilo mi je 4-5 dana (28dc) i napravila sam test koji je bio pozitivan s prvim jutarnjim urinom, ali kao i tebi ne prejaka crta što mi je i normalno za cca 15dpo, tu istu večer krenuo je spotting koji se pojačavao. iduće poslijepodne otišla sam na hitnu na UZV gdje je potvrđena trudnoća, vidjela se GV od 4mm iako jako nisko i doktoru se to nije svidjelo. Počela sam jako krvariti, iduće jutro beta bila negativna. To je moja prva trudnoća i bez obzira šta je tako otišlo, jako mi je drago da se nešto pomaknulo. Nakon x godina vidjela sam prve II...
sad ću i potpis promjeniti  :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

evo mene opet. i dalje ostajem bez daha,al to sam vec uzela pod normalno.danas pisnula testic,veliko nista :Crying or Very sad:  sutra idem vadit betu da to potvrdimo.mozda cu sutra bit pametnija,danas sam totalno low,neznam sta dalje,dal uopce pokusat ponovo,trenutno nemam snage.na ovaj minus definitivno nisam bila spremna.ostalima vise srece i puno ~~~~~ za sta god vam trebalo

----------


## dani82

*Snekica* žao mi je što je tako ispalo, ali kao što i sama kažeš, to je barem mali korak prema naprijed. Sretno dalje!

*Serenity*  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Snekice*,ajme..žao mi je jako zbog toga. A s druge strane vjerujem da ti je srce bilo veliko ko kuća dok si vidla te dvije crtice..i činjenicu da možete sami!  :Love: 

*serenity1* ,koji ti je dpo?
 :fige:  da te beta iznenadi i bude taman kako treba!

----------


## artisan

snekica baš mi je žao, želim ti da opet vidiš svoje dvije crtice što prije... možda će sada ići lakše...
serenity1 :Love:

----------


## serenity1

*žužy* danas mi je 15dnt,poslije 15.00 dobijem nalaz bete pa vam se onda javim

----------


## Snekica

Cure, hvala vam! Žuži, stvarno mi je srce bilo ooogromno i tad mi je bilo kao da sam dobila na lotu, čak ni ne zbog II već zbog GV na UZV. Mislila sam da ću poletiti! Sad mi je jasno kad cure kažu za prve otkucaje da je nešto neopisivo...  :Zaljubljen: 
serenity grlim..  :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Draga snekica stvarno mi je žao, znam koliko dugo se boriš :Sad: 
Serenity  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> artisan, ovo tvoje me podsjetilo na moj nedavni slučaj... mislila sam da neću uopće o tome napisati ni riječi ali... prije nepunih mjesec dana kasnilo mi je 4-5 dana (28dc) i napravila sam test koji je bio pozitivan s prvim jutarnjim urinom, ali kao i tebi ne prejaka crta što mi je i normalno za cca 15dpo, tu istu večer krenuo je spotting koji se pojačavao. iduće poslijepodne otišla sam na hitnu na UZV gdje je potvrđena trudnoća, vidjela se GV od 4mm iako jako nisko i doktoru se to nije svidjelo. Počela sam jako krvariti, iduće jutro beta bila negativna. To je moja prva trudnoća i bez obzira šta je tako otišlo, jako mi je drago da se nešto pomaknulo. Nakon x godina vidjela sam prve II...
> sad ću i potpis promjeniti


Ajme Snekice stvarno mi je zao ali kako i sama kazes to je veliki korak naprijed, koliko god to cudno zvucalo.
 :Love:  jako, jako.  Sada kada se doprla butiga nema odustajanja.  :Smile: . Drzim fige da sto brze ponovo ugledas te dvije crtice.

----------


## mimi81

Snekice draga neka sljedeći puta ide do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! To ti želim od srca

----------


## Mury

Ajme Snekice moja,tako mi je zao sto se mrvica nije zadrzala  :Sad: ....ali ova godina je godina sretnih spontanih trudnoca,pa ti zelim uskoro jos jednu,ali ovaj put onu koja ce trajati 9 mjeseci!!!!!

----------


## theorema

Sto biste rekle na betu 2, 
9 dan nakon transfera blastice?
Zadnja 3 dana sam imala lagane menstrualne grceve, spoting, koji je prekjucer bio crven, jucer su me grudi prestale boljeti,  danas se spoting smanjio i nema vise grceva.

Prosli put je bilo isto (kao prije tri dana) i trajalo tako par dana i stigla M, prije dana odredjenog od mpo za test, tada sam ipak vadila betu =0

----------


## Sadie

Ja bih zanemarila sve ispod 5. Nije da si rano vadila betu. Al možeš ponoviti test / betu, recimo preksutra da te ne kopka.

----------


## bubekica

theorema, moguce je da je neki ostatak male biokemijske, ali ne mora biti, male kolicine bhcg prisutne su u organizmu neovisno o trudnoci (do 5).

----------


## PinaColada

Evo nove cekalice bete....da se tuspasim....danas uradjen FET u PFC klinici a sada ono dugo, najsuze cekanje do dana vasjenja bete.....btw, da li i ate iskustva sa embryogen-om? Sta, kako, jeste li korisitli?

----------


## hulija

kod lazarevski

----------


## hulija

imam zakazano za 17 septemvri

----------


## PinaColada

Cekalice bete, ima li vas? 
Meni je receno da nakon transfera nema mora, suncanja i plivanja.  :Sad: 

Sta vi radite, kako skracujete vrijeme do bete? 

Do koje mjere se pazite, odnosno, da li dizete ista teze od 2-3 kile, saginjanje, hodanje stepenicama, ishrana? 

Pisite

----------


## Sadie

Ja ne pijem kavu. Pazim da jedem dovoljno povrća, čisto da steklem naviku. 

Ne dižem ništa teško, uključujući i mačka.  :Smile:  Normalno se saginjem i hodam po stepenicama kao i inače. 
Dan transfera proglasim blagdanom pa odmaram, ležim i gledam TV, čak ne kuham. Ne mora se ležati, al meni ja si uzmem taj dan za uživanje. Druga 2 dana skuham brzinski ručak, opeglam ali samo par komada robe. Sve kao i inače, ali laganini.
Plivala ne bih jer tu nemam mjeru pa bih se zanijela.

----------


## PinaColada

Sadie hvala....nije mi ovo prvi put, vec treci put u 8 mjeseci prolazim kroz period "nakon transfera" ...iskreno ranije, posebno prethodni put, nisam se nesto cuvala, ves iz masine, pa uz stepenica da ga vani rasirim, pa shoping centri, voznja auta(doduse ne dalje iz svog grada).....i nakon neg bete.....sve kontam jel zaista do mene....tek mi je 2dnt i kontam se da li cu se moci primiriti jos 15dana?!?!

----------


## bubekica

PinaColada, ako se dobro sjecam FET je u pitanju. Nema razloga da se nakon FET-a ne ponasas normalno. U svjezem transferu preporuca se mirovanje zbog posljedica punkcije, pogotovo ako postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije.
Naravno, slijedi svoj osjecaj.

----------


## PinaColada

@bubekica, da FET u pitanju....hvala ti za info....puno je lakse kad ti to ekipa s foruma napise....pola sto doktorica isprica pozaboravljam....ili drugacije protumacim....iako sa 12 komada tableta dnevno ne mozes biti nesto ni aktivan....cijeli dan sam ko polupospana....

Sve me strah da se ne preforsiram :S

----------


## bubekica

Slusaj svoje tijelo, stani ako si umorna ili te boli.
Pospanost je od utrica, tzv normabela  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Ma svi ovi neki kao simptomi pripisuju se utricima.....nikako da se desi neki fini simptom da se malo ponadamo do beze....

----------


## Sadie

Prvi simptomi se javljaju negdje u 4. tjednu ili još kasnije. Taman kad vadiš betu. Vidim po forumu da ih dosta nije imalo nikakve simptome kad su ostale trudne. Zato se nemoj zamarati time. Ja nisam osjećala baš nikakvu promjenu na sebi, sve je bilo isto kao i prije postupka i ostala sam trudna.  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

Sadie....super mi je svaki tvoj post...ohrabrujuce zvuci  :Wink: 

Ima li vas jos betocekalica??

Nije mi prvi put da cekam betu, no svaki put razmisljam da li se moglo sta bolje uciniti? Klopa? Pridrzavate li se zdrave ishrane? Slatkisi?? Hm....

----------


## Sadie

Drago mi je da zvučim ohrabrujuće.  :Smile:  Meni je to puno značilo dok sam iščekivala postupke i bete.

Mislim da ne možeš puno učiniti. Napravila si što si mogla i dalje nije na tebi. Ja sam svaki put jela kao da sam trudna, dakle, više povrća, nisam pila kavu i sl. Za svaki slučaj, a i da se priviknem misliti na te stvari. Smeće ne jedem često, aliimam alergije na hranu pa sam to izbjegavala.

----------


## tin

veliki pozdrav cure, meni je 1.09 bio transfer u poliklinici Cito. samo jedan embri je bio, pošto sam bila na letrilanu.zapravo bilo ih je 6 ali su pukli, dr.Aračić je bila i nije skontala dobro termin punkcije tako da je fulala pravo.kad sam došla na dan punkcije samo 2 jajne stanice, od toga jedna mala koja nije uspjela..uglavnom čekamo betu, pijem folnu kiselinu i dobila sam injekciju potpore u splitu i jednu koju trebam dobit 5 dan od transfera..čekamo i molimo da Bog učini čudo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara10

*Tin* želim ti sreću i neka ti što prije prođu ovi dani čekanja nakon transfera. Žao mi je što ti se to desilo sa dr. Aračić, da ti je bio dr. P. možda bi bilo više js-a, al tko to sada zna to su samo nagađanja, al vjerujem da ti P. sigurno ne bi fulao dan punkcije. Govorim iz iskustava jer sam njegova pacijentica i prošla 4 punkcije kod njega, svaki put dosta js-a bi dobila i jako lijepe embrije, uglavnom osmostanične zadnjih puta, vraćali bi mi po 2 ili 3 embrija i nikad nije došlo do trudnoće, tako da nema pravila, kod tebe možda baš bude dobitni taj jedan.. u svakom slučaju želim ti puno sreće i strpljenja!

----------


## tin

hvala sara10

----------


## lady555

tin zelim puno srece i cuvam fiige  :Wink:  moze uspjeti i sa jednim zametkom  :Wink:

----------


## lea13

Sara vidim da si i ti imala dosta transfera bez uspjeha. I ja sam ih imala pet. Jesi radila neke dodatne pretrage.Sa mnom i mm.je sve ok.ali sad nisam htjela ići u postupak dok ne napravim dodatne pretrage.u desetom mj.idemo na kariogram.trebala bi raditi pretrage na antifosfolipidna antitjela.u splitu su mu rekli da radesamo kardiolipinska antitijela .moj ginic kaže da bi to trebalo biti to ali ne djeluje mi baš uvjerljivo.da li je to netko radio.ne znam da li da idem na tu pretragu ili da zovem zagreb.tin držim fige za veeeeeliku betu!

----------


## tin

cure hvala vam

----------


## sara10

> Sara vidim da si i ti imala dosta transfera bez uspjeha. I ja sam ih imala pet. Jesi radila neke dodatne pretrage.Sa mnom i mm.je sve ok.ali sad nisam htjela ići u postupak dok ne napravim dodatne pretrage.u desetom mj.idemo na kariogram.trebala bi raditi pretrage na antifosfolipidna antitjela.u splitu su mu rekli da radesamo kardiolipinska antitijela .moj ginic kaže da bi to trebalo biti to ali ne djeluje mi baš uvjerljivo.da li je to netko radio.ne znam da li da idem na tu pretragu ili da zovem zagreb.tin držim fige za veeeeeliku betu!


*lea13* radili smo i ja i muž sve moguće pretrage i kariogram, antitijela, kod medic. genetičarke bili, radila sam trombofiliju, pa za neke visruse, ma svašta i sve je to ok, samo je sgram moga muža loš  i u postupcima nam se nije još posrećilo, barem ja tako mislim. 
Pa obavi te pretrage, neće škodit u svakom slučaju, al kariogram se dugo čeka ako se radi u St-u, osobno ne bi čekala postupak zbog kariograma.

----------


## lea13

Sara, hvala na odgovoru.ja i ti smo u sličnoj situaciji. Ali ne mogu vjerovati da se radi samo o  sreći.mislim da postoji neki fizcki uzrok. Na kariogram sam naručena 14.10. Vidjet ću hoću li čekati nalaze.kažu sa se čekaju tri tjedna.danas sam dobila nalaze koagulograma.u redu je osim što mi je fibrinogen povišen na 4.5. Dok. Kaže da je to ok.da li da idem u split vaditi kardiolipinska antitijela.prošla si te pretrage pa znaš bolje od mene.je li to dovoljna pretraga? U zagrebu ne mogu nikoga dobiti telefonski.ne poznajem ni zagreb ni split pa sam računala kad već idem u split zbog kariograma da obavim i to. Čimbenike trombofilije vadim u svom gradu.oni šalju krv u Petrovu u zg.tako da se nadam postpuku   u studenom. Triba mi par mjeseci odmora.

----------


## tin

danas mi je 5 dan od transfera, primila sam injekciju potpore, mada ne znam točno za sto je ta injekcija, nemam nikakvi simptoma temepratura popodne mi je bila 36,8. preostalo mi je da čekam

----------


## lea13

Tin,kako si? Ima li što pozitivnih simptoma?

----------


## lea13

Baš sam htjela pitati čemu ta injekcija služi!!!!

----------


## tin

meni  su na citu rekli da je to samo potpora ,kao  poboljšava stopu trudnoće u kod umjetne oplod. dobila sam je prvi dan transfera i 2 sad nakon 5 dana

----------


## lea13

Znači nema nekih zdravstvenih razloga zašto 
dobijes tu injekciju?.interesira me jer meni moj daje samo utrogestan,i to je to!nikakvih ljekova ni injekcija poslije transfera.mislim,voljela bi znati što eventualno može pomoći da uspije transfer,jer mislim da ovo uporno ponavljanje postupaka istom terapijom nema smisla.a ako sam ne tražiš neće ti ni reći.

----------


## tin

ja sam čitala na netu, ta se injekcija počela primjenjivat tek odnedavno kao samo potpora
decapeptly injekcija

----------


## lea13

Tin,hvala i drži se! Kad je.beta?

----------


## tin

beta je 14.9

----------


## Snekica

Decapeptyl ili Brevactid injekcija nakon ET se daje kao potpora žutom tijelu, što ne znači da je uspijeh zagarantiran. U *potpomognutoj* oplodnji 1+1 nisu uvijek 2, više je 3,4,pa i 8... Garancije nema. Osobno sam isprobala masu načina, ali kaže jedna forumašica _sve je onako kako ti padne grah_  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

*Lea13*, pitaj ga za pikice. Ja sam ih u 2 postupka dobila (samo D, D i B), a u 2 nisam, ali su mi rekli zašto mi ih nisu dali. Koristila sam i Andol 100 (od dana nakon aspiracije) za bolju implantaciju. Sve po principu mrvica po mrvica i možda bude napretka.

----------


## lea13

Hvala cure!

----------


## Lexus

Pozdrav cure,nadam se da me primate u drustvo :Smile: pridruzujem vam se na ovoj temi,i prijavljujem transfer koji je bio danas...o simptomima cu blagovremeno pisati..

----------


## Sadie

Držimo ti fige.  :Wink:  Gdje si bila, stimulirani, je li ti ovo 1. postupak... ? Sori, al znatiželjna sam.  :Smile:

----------


## Lexus

Ma nema izvinjenja pa tu smo da pricamo :Smile: Ovo mi je 3.postupak i sve sam radila u Citu u Splitu.Protokol je sad bio samo letrilan i klomifen bez inekcija osim stoperica.S moba pisem pa mi se neda potpis da napravim. :Smile: .

----------


## goodjob

Evo jos jedne betocekalice.Ovo mi je 1. postupak,odmah icsi,9 js, samo tri prezivile,gonal, transfer 1 blastociste ,dvije smrznute.Danas mi je 4 dpt, imam gripu, dolje mi stalno curka vodica pomjesana s utricima a leptirici u stomaku mi se javljaju u glavnom posljepodne. Eto sretno nam svima...

----------


## Lexus

Sretno goodjob,kako se osjećaš? Gdje si radila postupak,jel ima nekih simptoma...meni je evo danas tek treći dan,i prije sam čekala bete ali sad mi je nešto posebno teško  :Sad: ..A tek 3.dan...mislim da ću se uspavati do bete  :Smile:

----------


## goodjob

Radila sam na vv. Osjecam se kao da cu ovih dana morati kupiti nove grudnjake

----------


## Sadie

*Goodjob*zašto su ti vratili samo 1 zametak, a smrzli 2? 
To su ti utrići. Meni je tako bilo u 1. postupku, najrađe bih si ih stavljala i nakon negativnog testa, samo sbog tog efekta.  :Grin:  Kasnije sam osjećala samo laganu osjetljivost.  
Idući tjedan si idem kupiti veće grudnjake (bit ću 9tt) i sva sam sretna i ponosna na svoj dekolte koji je vidljivo bogatiji.  :Klap:  Jedino što ću sve to morati vratiti kad završim s dojenjem. 

Sretno, cure.  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo jos jedne betocekalice.Ovo mi je 1. postupak,odmah icsi,9 js, samo tri prezivile,gonal, transfer 1 blastociste ,dvije smrznute.Danas mi je 4 dpt, imam gripu, dolje mi stalno curka vodica pomjesana s utricima a leptirici u stomaku mi se javljaju u glavnom posljepodne. Eto sretno nam svima...


je lli ovo bila puncija u subotu?

*goodjob* kakav vam je dijagnoza, koliko ti imaš godina?

----------


## bubekica

> je lli ovo bila puncija u subotu?
> 
> *goodjob* kakav vam je dijagnoza, koliko ti imaš godina?


Pa to je bar lako izracunat - nije.

----------


## lea13

Sretno svim čekalicama bete!Tin kako si? Ima li pozitivnih simptoma?

----------


## edina

U petak sam imala frozen embrio tansfer.  sinoc sam imala neku mucninu i povracala, Dali to mogu biti simtomi trudnoce ili ne?  Vracana su mi 2 embria stari 5 dana.

----------


## Sadie

Ne. Mučnine počinju između 5. i 8. tt, rijetko u 4tt. Ovo je stvarno prerano.

----------


## tin

> Sretno svim čekalicama bete!Tin kako si? Ima li pozitivnih simptoma?


iskreno nemam nikakvih simptoma, jedino mi se trbuh napuhao predpostavljam da je to od ultragestana.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo jos jedne betocekalice.Ovo mi je 1. postupak,odmah icsi,9 js, samo tri prezivile,gonal, transfer 1 blastociste ,dvije smrznute.Danas mi *je 4 dpt*, imam gripu, dolje mi stalno curka vodica pomjesana s utricima a leptirici u stomaku mi se javljaju u glavnom posljepodne. Eto sretno nam svima...


sorry, *goodjob*, pitala sam gore je li punkcija bila u subotu jer nisam vidjela da si napisala da je jučer bilo 4 dpt.

od 9 js koliko je bilo zrelih za oplodnju, koiko se je jajnih stanica oplodilo?

sretno svima  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lexus

Tin to može biti dobar znak,moja drugarica je napuhan trbuh imala kao jedini simptom uspješnog postupka i sad uživa sa svojom curicom...tebi je sutra beta ako se ne varam ? pa sretno ti draga i javi lijepe novosti  :fige: 
Edina,nažalost i ja mislim da to nisu trudničke mučnine još uvijek što ne znači da neće preći u trudničke  :Smile:  , što ti iskreno želim.Gdje si radila postupak i koji je po redu?
I ja imam užasne bolove u želudcu i mučnine,grrrrr grozno.A ne znam smijem li išta popiti.  :Sad:

----------


## Sadie

Nazovi dr-a u ponedjeljak i pitaj smiješ li išta popiti. Ja imam kronični gastritis, žgaravicu, lagane mučnine i samo se želucem bavim i to već 4 tjedna (al meni je to od bebača pa mi ne pada teško). Ništa ne pijem već se nosim s time i nekak sam se navikla.
Ja sam u 2. pokušaju imala migrenu 6 dana zaredom do bete i nisam smjela piti ništa dovoljno jako za takve bolove. Ležala sam u mraku i tišini i mislila kak ći izgubiti razum od bolova.

----------


## Lexus

sadie hvala na savjetu tako ću i uraditi nazvat ću doktora u pon. ako mi ne bude ništa bolje...i ja također imam kronični gastritis,hijatalnu kilu ma muku mučim sa želucemi uhvatio me napad baš sad... :Sad:

----------


## goodjob

Ja imam 26 godina, sve ok, suprug ima oliogoasteno nesta,ugl. jako los spermiogram ,cak ni ivf nisu mogli napravit. Oplodili su mi svih 9 js ali su jedna po jedna propadale,na kraju ostale 3 blastociste. Kaze dr da mi vraca samo jednu zbog godina i odlicnog stanja jajnika i maternice,valjda ju strah viseplodne.

----------


## Inesz

goodjob,

tvoja mladost je važan faktor u vašoj priči. 

sretno sa ovim svježim transferom i neka zamrznute blastice budu za 2. bebu.

----------


## Sadie

> sadie hvala na savjetu tako ću i uraditi nazvat ću doktora u pon. ako mi ne bude ništa bolje...i ja također imam kronični gastritis,hijatalnu kilu ma muku mučim sa želucemi uhvatio me napad baš sad...


Vjerojatno možeš neki lijek koristiti (reći će ti on koji), ak ti pomogne. Al nemoj se bedirati oko ovoga. Izdržat ćeš do bete. Kad ju vadiš/radiš piš-test?
I ja imam herniju i jednjak me užasno peče od kiseline. Al za sada su to čari trudnoće. Polako se smiruje, bar dok beba ne naraste i ne počne pritiskati želudac. Ništa ne koristim jer će to potrajati i ne da mi se cuclati fuj kredu. Nadam se da naše dijagnoze ne podivljaju nužno u trudnoći, pa ćeš se izvući bez toga.

----------


## tin

> Tin to može biti dobar znak,moja drugarica je napuhan trbuh imala kao jedini simptom uspješnog postupka i sad uživa sa svojom curicom...tebi je sutra beta ako se ne varam ? pa sretno ti draga i javi lijepe novosti 
> Edina,nažalost i ja mislim da to nisu trudničke mučnine još uvijek što ne znači da neće preći u trudničke  , što ti iskreno želim.Gdje si radila postupak i koji je po redu?
> I ja imam užasne bolove u želudcu i mučnine,grrrrr grozno.A ne znam smijem li išta popiti.


danas vadim betu, a nemam posebnih simptoma al vidjet cemo sta god bude.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sadie

Držimo figice.  :Wink:

----------


## mirelis

Mogu I ja ovdje da se prijavim
evo me sa transfera ,od dve js dobili smo dva embrija lijepo razvijena I danas 2dan vracena...
Sretna..,a sad najteze -cekanje bete :Wink:

----------


## Lexus

Dobro došla mirelis,i ja sam imala dvije js,obe se oplodile i obe vraćene...znači u istom smo sosu  :Smile: ..sretno da ti bude...
Tin ima li lijepih novosti,obraduj nas  :Smile: ..
Ja danas primila inekciju  potpore choragon i upoznala divnu doktoricu koja je svoju bebicu dobila pomoću IVF-a i ona me posavjetovala da uzimam apaurin do bete.Kaže "poludit ćeš čekajući znam ja kako je to"..evo kupila sam ga i popila jedan pa šta bude  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Uh... apaurin  :Sad: 

Betu treba dočekati, teško je to, ali uzimanje apaurina nije rješenje. Apaurin nije bezazlen, u trudnoći se ne preporučuje (osim u pojedinim neophodnim slučajevima).


Radite, šetajte, družite se, nađite načina za opuštanje... Apaurin neće pomoći da vrijeme do bete brže prođe.  :Sad:

----------


## Sadie

Slažem se. 
Svima nam je teško čekati betu, ne možeš se izolitrati od svake "muke" u životu. Sve smo mi prošle više postupaka i iščekivanja i preživjele, a neke cure su stvarno maratonke (da ne spominjem spontane i biokemijske). Ja apaurinu ne bih ni prišla.

----------


## Sadie

> Mogu I ja ovdje da se prijavim
> evo me sa transfera ,od dve js dobili smo dva embrija lijepo razvijena I danas 2dan vracena...
> Sretna..,a sad najteze -cekanje bete


Super si prošla, niti jedna js ti nijje propala. Držimo figice.  :Wink:

----------


## Lexus

Cure moje ne galamite na mene :Smile:  kako mi je ona to rekla onako sva zabrinuta što mi nije propisan od početka i rekla mi obavezno ga uzimaj ja sam pod tim dojmom ga i uzela. A da se nešto razumijem u tablete i nisam,zato sam i napisala ovdje da vidim šta vi mislite  :Sad: ..neću ga više ni uzimati. I još mi je rekla kao on će ti pomoći da nemaš osjećaj da ćeš svaki čas dobiti mengu... :Confused:

----------


## Lexus

Sadie izvini tek sam sad vidjela da si me pitala kad radim betu...22.9. mi je beta...

----------


## tin

drage moje cure beta kod mene je negativna, pisala sam dr.poljaku da vidim kad cemo u idući postupak

----------


## antony34

Tin zaio mi je:' -(

----------


## Lexus

Tin hercegovko moja zao mi je jako,pratila sam tvoju pricu i bas sam  :Sad: ..Vjerujem da ces brzo moci u nove pobjede al ovaj put bjezi od doktorice A...hugs iz hercegovine..

----------


## sara10

*tin* jako mi je žao  :Love: , nadam se da će vam drugi put biti uspješniji. 
*Lexus* držim  :fige:  da izdržiš do bete (znam kako je) i da ona bude pozitivna. I dobro su ti cure rekle, nemoj više tablete nikakve piti. Sretno!

----------


## lea13

Tin,žao mi je!

----------


## tin

hvala vam cure, polako gubim nadu u sve. neće nas i neće  :Sad:

----------


## sara10

tin, koliko postupaka ukupno ste imali?

----------


## Sadie

> Cure moje ne galamite na mene kako mi je ona to rekla onako sva zabrinuta što mi nije propisan od početka i rekla mi obavezno ga uzimaj ja sam pod tim dojmom ga i uzela. A da se nešto razumijem u tablete i nisam,zato sam i napisala ovdje da vidim šta vi mislite ..neću ga više ni uzimati. I još mi je rekla kao on će ti pomoći da nemaš osjećaj da ćeš svaki čas dobiti mengu...


Sori, nisam mislila da ce ispast da galamimo na tebe. Nisi ti nista kriva. Iznenadilo me kako mpo dr.moze provaliti tako nesto. Naravno da ne mozes docekati betu i neizvjesnost te izluduje. Samo pokusavaj sto manje primjecivati simptome i sl. To sto imas osjecaj da ces svaki tren dobiti m je normalno, dosta cura je to mislilo i ostale su trudne. Ja i sada osjetim lagano jajnike i onda se ukocim od straha da nesto ne stima. Koristih utrice i toliko progesterona mora pobrkati neke stvari u organizmu. Ja sam u 1.postupku imala simptome trudnoce da ti pamet stane, a zadnji put apsolutno nista, racunala sam kad cu na uzv za iduci postupak i nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam ugledala crticu.
Sretno poluzemljakinjo.  :Wink:  I razveseli nas 22.

----------


## Lexus

Ma ništa Sadie znam da niste imale lošu namjeru,niko meni nije kriv što sve primam k srcu  :Smile:  Ali ona je bila šokirana što mi dr.nije propisao ranije da ga uzimam.E svašta  :Smile: Drago mi je što ste me upozorile poluzemljakinjo :Smile: 
Tin mila nemoj tako,znam da je dan bete pretežak dan i da ti se sad u glavi mota milion različitih emocija od tuge,razočarenja i ne znam ti ni ja šta sve nije ali ujutro će ti već biti bolje.Svi smo uz tebe,i jednom će nam svima uspjeti,hoće,hoće mora.

----------


## tin

> tin, koliko postupaka ukupno ste imali?


jedan u sarajevu u bahceciju i sad u citu..ali kod moga muža je problem broj spermija, sad kad smo bili u postupku bilo ih je 5. nekad ne bude ni jedan

----------


## mirelis

Pozdrav zene majke kraljice...
Nova sam ovdje I voljela bi vam se pridruzit
Ukratko moj prvi ivf(do sad dvija neuspijela aiha),subotu imala punkciju dobili dvije js ,U ponedeljak bio transfer obe su se lijepo oplodile I vracene mi 2cetverostanicne.
inace smo ok(idiopati),spermiogram do sad nesto losiji(sl.pokretljivost)ovaj put bio ok...
E sad zanima me kako ste se ponasale nakon transfera zbilja mirovat I nista ne radit il slobodno obavljat barem kuc.poslove....

----------


## Sadie

Dobro nam došla.  :Smile:  
Ne moraš mirovati, već samo uspori. Ja prva 3 dana nisam usisala, dizala teško, peglala. Skuhala bih brzi ručak i radila sitne stvari. Dan transfera mi je bio "praznik" pa bih ležala i gledala TV, al čisto da se "počastim".  :Smile:  Kasnije sam sve normalno radila, samo opreznije za slučaj da se beba primila.

----------


## Lexus

Dobro došla mirelis,ja sam se ponašala odprilike kao i Sadie,jedini kućni posao koji skroz izbjegavam je usisavanje a najviše mi se sviđa ovo "dan transfera mi je bio kao praznik" jer je i kod mene identično. Ležim,opuštam se gledam TV ma ljepota,donose mi gotovo jelo ma dan iz snova hihihhi...a i sestre u Citu su mi rekle svaki put da se može raditi sve polagano, ono nećeš sad na aerobik ali kućne poslove mislim da se smije. sad su mi pričali za neku njihovu pacijenticu koja je nakon transfera već dogovarala novi postupak nije bila nikako zadovoljna stanicama i postupak je u startu bila otpisala i ode ona sutra-dan  odma s mužem da se penju na planine kad je prošlo 14 dana surprise test pozitivan..tako da kažu nema pravila. Sretno ti i da vrijeme što brže proleti.

----------


## mirelis

Da to cekanje izluduje
.a ima li pravila oko ,odnosa, zabranjeno il se smije zaboravila pitat doktora /?

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav curke! Evo i ja se pridruzujem u odbrojavanju, danas bio transfer 1bc, eskimica! I meni je danas dan samo za sebe, odmaranje i gledanje u tv..

----------


## Lexus

Mirelis,ja nisam isto nikad pitala ali ja se suzdržavam tih 15 dana,strah me rizikovati  :Smile: Dobro došla zdravka82...

----------


## Sadie

Betaplus.hr ima brošuru o ivf-u i tamo piše ništo od keksa do bete. Nisam ih nikad pitala zašto, al sam se držala toga.

----------


## Lexus

Cure moje pomagajte...Sinoć sam na spavanju osjetila užasno jaku bol dole skroz nisko, u materici. To me je probudilo iz sna,kratko je trajalo i prestalo. ne znam šta bi to moglo biti  :Confused:

----------


## tin

> Cure moje pomagajte...Sinoć sam na spavanju osjetila užasno jaku bol dole skroz nisko, u materici. To me je probudilo iz sna,kratko je trajalo i prestalo. ne znam šta bi to moglo biti


lexus možda da se javiš doktoru poljaku, mada mislim ako nema krvarenja da nije ništa opasno. to su normalni procesi nakon transfera, želim ti puno sreće

----------


## žužy

> Cure moje pomagajte...Sinoć sam na spavanju osjetila užasno jaku bol dole skroz nisko, u materici. To me je probudilo iz sna,kratko je trajalo i prestalo. ne znam šta bi to moglo biti


Možda je implantacija...mada netko kaže da je to više mit nego legenda.  :Smile: 
Ja sam ju osjetila i  :fige:  da je to-to.

Sretno svim betočekalicama!

----------


## Lexus

Hvala tin,hvala žužy... Nisam imala više onakve bolove tako da nisam zvala doktora. 
Tin kako si,je li se javio dr.Poljak,kad ideš u novi postupak?

----------


## Skura

Lexus i ja kazem da je imp  :Smile: 
I dani odgovaraju  :Smile: 

 :fige:  do neba  :Smile: 

(Ja cu odbrojavat u listopadu, zasad samo figam za vas  :Smile: )

----------


## tin

idem u 10 mjesecu, rekao mi je da sad pauzirat i kad dobijem a trebala bi dobit 13.10 da mu se javim.

----------


## Lexus

Hvala Skura,kamo sreće da je to-to  :Smile:  Tin brzo će i 10-ti mjesec vrijeme leti. Zadnji put kad sam ja imala 6 mjeseci pauzu,mislila sam nikad neće proći a proletilo je brzinom vjetra.

----------


## mirelis

Cure..u ponedeljak bio mi transfer jos nit Sta oskecam nit kakva promjena ,jel to normalno ?

----------


## lady555

lexus necu da dajem laznu nadu, ali meni se to isto desilo  nakon transfera, bol me probudila i brzo nestala tako da je lako moguće da je imp :Smile:  :Smile: 

mirelis netko osjeti razna probadanja, a netko nikakva ne mora ništa to značiti...

----------


## Inesz

Za snažne implantacijske boli najbolje je nazvati svog doktora i pitati ga o tim bolovima implantacije. Jer ipak je taj embrij i njegov trofoblast velika i snažna struktura koja može izazivati jake bolove. Je'te?

----------


## mirelis

Lexsus draga kako je ima li kakvih simptoma,Koji ti je vec dan?
Meni danas umor ubija neznam dal to pripisem ultricima ili?

----------


## bubekica

mirelis, utrici, popularno zvani normabeli  :Smile: 
Pospanost je standardna nuspojava utrogestana. A sto se simtpoma tice - jako je rano.

----------


## Lexus

Nemam nekih posebnih simtoma, osim što svaki čas mislim da ću dobiti mengu. Ostalo ništa. I kod mene je pospanost u svakom postupku bila prisutna stalno,samo bih spavala. Danas mi je 9-ti dpt i u pon. ću vaditi betu na 13-ti dan ako prije ne dođe vještica glupa  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, pijete li folnu kiselinu? Ja kupila, a ne znam smijem li piti?

----------


## tin

lexus sretno

----------


## mirelis

> Cure, pijete li folnu kiselinu? Ja kupila, a ne znam smijem li piti?


ja ju pijem vec mjesec dana prije postupka,nemoze ti skoditi...

----------


## zdravka82

Super, hvala! Popila sam prvu.. Bojim se piti nesto bez savjetovanja sa dr. a on nije nista preporucio... 
Meni danas drugi dan transfera, od simptoma nista... Ovaj put planiram ostati kuci do bete 29.09.

----------


## Lexus

Ja isto pijem folnu stalno i kad sam u postupku i kad tek planiram ići...Hvala ti Tin puno <3

----------


## mirelis

Evo mene od jutros kriza I noge lagano bole,ponekad dole u trbuhu ko malo nelagodno grcenje ,Kao pred mengu...

----------


## Lexus

Mirelis, kod mene danas identični simptomi tvojima  križa me bole i udara u noge... :Sad: ..i još raspoloženje 0 bodova,grizem,grebem i ujedam ma klasični PMS... :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mirelis

I kod mene tako ,al nekako moram bit optimisticna...
Inace sam veliki optimista al me U ovom postupku bas I ne vibra pozitiva. ,a sad kako bude :Wink:

----------


## tin

cure sretno vam, ne gubite nadu. Da vas pitam, jel drugi postupak u citu malo jeftini ili su cijene iste?

----------


## Sadie

> Cure, pijete li folnu kiselinu? Ja kupila, a ne znam smijem li piti?


Folnu preporuce piti cim krenes u postupke.

----------


## Aliki

> Cure moje pomagajte...Sinoć sam na spavanju osjetila užasno jaku bol dole skroz nisko, u materici. To me je probudilo iz sna,kratko je trajalo i prestalo. ne znam šta bi to moglo biti



U mom slučaju je bila implantacija. Isto me probudilo iz sna i baš probolo nisko. Kako sam bila uvjerena da ništa od tog ciklusa, mislila sam je stvar hipera ili nešto tog tipa. Beta kojih tjedan dana nakon toga me uvjerila u suprotno, od srca ti želim isto!

----------


## Lexus

Tin mislim da cijena ne zavisi od broja pokušaja,da su cijene iste barem je meni tako bilo samo zavisi od terapije koju koristiš i koliko dugo.
Hvala ti Aliki kamo sreće da je i kod mene tako mada moj optimizam opada jer evo čitav dan su tu svi mogući simptomi menge.  :Sad:

----------


## Ledamo

> Evo mene od jutros kriza I noge lagano bole,ponekad dole u trbuhu ko malo nelagodno grcenje ,Kao pred mengu...


Kod mene je takva bol bila 5.dan nakon transfera. Ledja su pocela uzasno boliti, u nogama nemir i zarenje, bol pri dnu trbuha kao kad dobijem..u prethodna dva postupka nije mi bilo ni slicno, tako da sam se odmah potajno ponadala..i bila sam u pravu, sad sam u 15.tjednu  :Smile:  nne zelim davati laznu nadu, al od srca ti zelim da su i kodtebe to dobitni simptomi  :Smile: 
Sretno vam svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mirelis

Puno ti hvala na ohrabrujucim rijecima...

----------


## zdravka82

Mirelis kada radis betu? 
Kod mene jos nema nikakvih simptoma, samo me ledja bole, al mislim da je to od lezanja.. Jos uvijek sam kuci, nisam pocela raditi.. Prosla dva postupka nisam bas mirovala, isla sam raditi nakon par dana, pa sam ovaj put odlucila sto vise mirovati.. Zanima me kakvu ste terapiju dobile nakon transfera? Ja utrogerstan 3x2 i estrofem 3x1..

----------


## mirelis

> Mirelis kada radis betu? 
> Kod mene jos nema nikakvih simptoma, samo me ledja bole, al mislim da je to od lezanja.. Jos uvijek sam kuci, nisam pocela raditi.. Prosla dva postupka nisam bas mirovala, isla sam raditi nakon par dana, pa sam ovaj put odlucila sto vise mirovati.. Zanima me kakvu ste terapiju dobile nakon transfera? Ja utrogerstan 3x2 i estrofem 3x1..



Beta mi je tek 1.10 ,al mislim da cu vadit ranije tamo ponedeljak da vidim Sta dalje radi posla I bolovanja,e kad smo kod bolovanja ,kaj vam pusi na doznake moja se sestra pogubila I pisala mi samo 7dana obicno bolovanje I mislim da to bas I nebu ok.

----------


## mirelis

E da I cemu sluzi estrofem vidim da ga svi koriste osim mene
Dpktor mi ga prepisao I na razgovoru nakon transfera ih je prekrizio I rekao da mi netrebaju...
Pa cemu sluze ?

----------


## Inesz

mirelis, dobila si A0 bolovanje, tj. obično bolovanje, a na G0 koje se dobiva za komplikacije u trudnoći.

estrofem služi zadebljanju endometija i zapravo je odlično da ti je dr na transferu rekao da ga ne trebaš uzimati jer si imala dobar endometrij.

----------


## mendula71

> E da I cemu sluzi estrofem vidim da ga svi koriste osim mene
> Dpktor mi ga prepisao I na razgovoru nakon transfera ih je prekrizio I rekao da mi netrebaju...
> Pa cemu sluze ?


Služe za podebljanje endometrija,vjerojatno  ti ne trebaju ako ih dr.nije propisao. :grouphug:  :grouphug:  :grouphug:  :grouphug: :

----------


## Nina 83

Evo i ja sam betocekalica,danas 3dnt,ovo mi je prvi postupak i neznam sto da mislim,imam bolove u stomaku kao da trebam dobit m.temp.37 ali danas tek,koristim utrogestan

----------


## mendula71

Btw,gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## zdravka82

Meni je beta u ponedjeljak, 29.09. Ja sam uzela godisnji, ove godine ga nisam puno koristila, a placa mi je manja na bolovanju.. Za estrofem su ti cure idgovorile, ja ga sada prvi put pijem i poslije transfera.. Ti koristis samo utrice?

----------


## Lexus

Zdravka 82 meni je propisan utrogestan 3x2,fragmin inekcije,i folna kiselina.Ja takode ne uzimam estrofem i bas me je zanimalo zasto sluzi.

----------


## Nina 83

Postupak sam imala u Mariboru,2 blastociste vracene,6 mi zamrznuli,30.9.trebam vadit betu

----------


## zdravka82

Za sto su te injekcije? Estrofem je za debljanje endometrija, ne znam ima li jos neku funkciju.. Meji nitko nije spominjao folnu niti bilo kakve druge vitamine.. Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## mirelis

> Meni je beta u ponedjeljak, 29.09. Ja sam uzela godisnji, ove godine ga nisam puno koristila, a placa mi je manja na bolovanju.. Za estrofem su ti cure idgovorile, ja ga sada prvi put pijem i poslije transfera.. Ti koristis samo utrice?



I ja tad planiram betu,koj ti to bude dan
Kad si bila?

----------


## zdravka82

Bila sam u utorak 16. To ce mi biti 13dnt.. Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## mirelis

ja sam na vv dok.Alebic
15.mi bio transfer 2(cetverostanicna)
A pisao mi betu tek 1.10 malo mi se to vidi kasno

----------


## Lexus

Pa nije mi puno objašnjavao zašto su pa su mi cure rekle,a i ja sam malo čitala da su te fragmin inekcije za bolju cirkulaciju u materici.Ja sam u Citu u postupcima.Meni doktor obavezno napomene svaki put da uzimam folnu...

----------


## zdravka82

I ja sam kod njega na vv.. Meni je vracena blastica u ova tri postupka i uvijek je beta 13dnt... Mozda je u tome razlika... 
Lexus kada ti vadis betu?

----------


## Lexus

Moja beta je 22.9. znači još sutra izdžati  :Smile: ...danas još veći simptomi PMS-a jajnici me ubijaju,križa grrrrrrr  :Sad:   :Sad: ...

----------


## mirelis

Jel mjeris temperaturu,meni je U svakom ciklusu samo ona bila najpouzdaniji simptom...
Obicno mi je dan-dva pred mengu pala I znala sam da opet nista...

----------


## bubekica

Na vv se uvijek beta vadi 18-i dan od punkcije.

----------


## Lexus

Mjerim,od juče je 36.8 a bila je stalno 37.2 ili 3 tako da eto i to mi ne ide u korist....ma nekad će biti,sve će nas sunce ogrijati mada mi se nekad čini da je lakše otići na mjesec space shuttleom nego zatrudniti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jo1974

Več sam pisala o temperaturi i opet ču nije to nikakav pokazatelj da se radi  o trudnoći,ja sam kroz cijeli postupak i do vađenje bete temperatura je bila 36.5,isto ko večina vas otpisala postupak samo zato jer mi temperatura nije bila kako spada,a  prevarila sam se tako da samo beta je jedini pokazatelj da je beba na putu sve ostalo zanemarite,kroz osam postupka imala sam hrpu simptoma a kad nisam imala nikakvih onda je došlo iznenađenje i još uvijek je tu  :Smile:  sretno cure.

----------


## mirelis

Danas cijeli dan U krevetu
..nelagodno grcenje U donjem dijelu trbuha uz povremeno bockanje jajnika ,stalno jurim piskit ...
Mozda bude nesto ,danas mi 7dnt

----------


## lady555

podržavam jo1974, nakon transfera temperatura mi nije prelazila 36.0-36.5, tako da to ništa ne mora značiti, cure skoro ste izdržale, još malo...lexus navijam za sutra :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> Več sam pisala o temperaturi i opet ču nije to nikakav pokazatelj da se radi  o trudnoći,ja sam kroz cijeli postupak i do vađenje bete temperatura je bila 36.5,isto ko večina vas otpisala postupak samo zato jer mi temperatura nije bila kako spada,a  prevarila sam se tako da samo beta je jedini pokazatelj da je beba na putu sve ostalo zanemarite,kroz osam postupka imala sam hrpu simptoma a kad nisam imala nikakvih onda je došlo iznenađenje i još uvijek je tu  sretno cure.


Slazem se. I j a sam ostala trudna kad nidam imala nikakvih simptoma, a oni su se pojavili tek nakon bete.
Moje je misljenje da je za bilo kakve simptome prije bete prerano, sve promjene su jer odjednom imamo puno progesterona.

----------


## Sadie

Inace, ja sam od utrica imala: lagane grceve, zivahan mjehur, nesanicu, lude snove, povisenu temperaturu, osjetljive i punije (.)(.) ... sve simptome trudnoce osim mucnine. 
U 1.postupku sam imala lagano implantacijsko i bas se poveselila. I naucila da je negativan test i negativna beta.
U dobitnom postupku bas nista od toga.
Hocu reci - ne zamarajte se osluskivanjem promjena u organizmu.

----------


## mirelis

Ej zene pomagajte !
jel moguce da sam pokupila kakvu bakteriju il Sta
..dole me sve pece,steze I Kao da mi je nabreklo
..u ponedeljak bio transfer,od srijede me pocelo peckat kod mokrenja a od danas cijeli dan ko da mi nesto pulsira unutra..
Neznam sto bi,dal se koja susretala sa tak necim...rade li hormoni ili ?

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda candida? jel imas iscjedak?

----------


## zdravka82

Hej draga, da nije mozda reakcija na utrogestan? Ne znam jel moze biti kakva alergija na njih.. 
Ja opet imam drugi problem, gacice su mi stalno mokre, kao da mi je sad ovulacija! (ne mislim da iscjedak od utrica, nego bas mokre, kao da sam se upiskila) Oprostite na opisu...

----------


## mirelis

> mozda candida? jel imas iscjedak?


Nemam iscjedak...

----------


## žužy

*mirelis* ,možda si se iziritirala dolje sa stavljanjem utrića..probaj zvrc. ginića i pitat za savjet,možda nebi bilo loše da ih piješ dan,dva ako je tak loše.

*zdravka82* ,oče i od utrića biti ta neka prozirna vodica.

A kaj se temperature tiče..ona je meni uvijek pokazatelj da (ni)je uspjelo. Dok padne,znam da će i test biti neg.
*lady555,jo*,a jel vam i prije dobitnog postupka bila ista temp. kao i u tom?

----------


## mirelis

Lexus Javi se ???

----------


## lady555

žužy meni je ista temperatura bila od prvog dana stimulacije do evo sada 14 tj. trudnoće stvarno ni u jednom trenutku nije prelazila 36.5, možda bude razlike u sljedećem postupku???

----------


## Lexus

Evo izvadila žena krv i čekam da me nazovu  :Cekam:

----------


## zdravka82

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku brojku! Sretno!

----------


## Lexus

Beta 2.1,svi mogući osjećaji su mi pomješani,sad isplakati i skupit negdje snagu za dalje....puno sreće od <3 svim curama koje čekaju...

----------


## lady555

lexus draga žao mi je :Love:  drži se

----------


## zdravka82

Draga zao mi je.... Drzi se!

----------


## alma_itd

*Lexus* zao mi je :Love:  Jesi li kontrolisala imunologiju?

----------


## mirelis

Lexus draga kako mi je zao..
Cekala sam tvoju betu ko da je moja...

----------


## Lexus

Hvala vam cure puno,velika ste utjeha...zvala sam doktora rekao je u srijedu na razgovor pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći...alma itd nisam kontrolisala imunologiju..A čemu draga to služi,prosvijetli me  :Smile:

----------


## tin

lexus žao mi je što vam nije uspjelo, predpostavljam kako ti je..al idemo dalje, ne odustajemo dok ne dobijemo bebice..predpostavljam da cete i vi ponovo u postupak.sretno vam bilo i javljaj sta planirate dalje,

----------


## Skura

Ajme Lexus užasno mi je žao  :Sad: 
I znam kako je :grli: 

Na kojoj si dozi Fragmina bila? Ja ti isto preporučam da napraviš testiranje za trombofiliju. Jer ako su te stavili na Fragmin, onda vjerojatno sumnjaju na nešto. A možda ti je doza bila mala. Nakon testiranja će i liječnici znati bolje odrediti dozu Fragmina. 
(btw, on nije lijek za bolju cirkulaciju, već razrjeđuje krv i ne daje se tek tako...) 

Javi nam što su ti rekli i drži se :grli:

----------


## Lexus

Hvala Tin,hvala Skura svaki savjet je dobrodosao.Vidjecu s doktorom da me uputi na te pretrage.Pa i meni je bilo cudno kako mogu uzimati nesto sto ne znam treba li mi,ali sestra u Cita mi je rekla ne moze stetiti...javim vam sta kaze doktor

----------


## lea13

Lexus žao mi je!I ja sam nakon petog neuspjelog transfera tražila dodatne pretrage.kod mene i mm nije pronađen nikakav uzrok.mpo dr. nije bio baš oduševljen ali sam bila uporna i uspjela izvući uputnice za koagulogram,genetske čimbenike trombofilije,antifosfolipidna antitijela i kariogram.pa ću tek nakon tih pretraga po svoje smrzlice!

----------


## Skura

Lexus to su jako male doze pa sigurno ne mogu štetit. Dapače. 
Ali meni s mojom trombofilijom doza od 2500iu je premala. A možda je i tebi. Jer očito se nešto pokrene čin beta nije ravno nula... 

Evo Lea ti je napisala, a u Citu će ti znati reći detaljnije, sigurna sam  :Smile: 

Bit će dobro :grli:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, iza mene ima puno postupaka, redom neuspjelih. Kroz sve te postupke naučila sam masu toga kao i to da mjerenje temperature u postupku nema nikakvog smisla. Progesteron (utrići i sl.) utječu na lagani porast temperature koja pretežno bude oko 37.0-37.3. Nemojte se niti mučiti s tim mjerenjem jer nećete ništa saznati. Već su cure kojima je uspjelo napisale da u dobitnom postupku jedini simptom koji su imale je bio - nedostatak simptoma. Zato čitajte, gledajte TV, šetajte, radite - i pokušajte što manje misliti na simptome (kaže ona koja je do nedavno osluškivala svaki (ne)mogući simptom u i na tijelu  :Bye: )

----------


## Ginger

Sneki mudro zbori
A i simptomi se javljaju tek kad beta malo vise poraste...a tada vec znate da ste trudne
Tri su uspjesne trudnoce iza mene, nikakvih posebnih simptoma nije bilo (osim onih pms uobicajenih), a jednom sam i menstruaciju dobila  :Grin: 
Tako da, nista prije bete...drzte se!

----------


## bibibi

5. IVF
4. ET 2 embrija vraćena
Beta 4.10. 
Izludit ću kao i sve ostale  :Smile:  a jako dobro znam da svi simptomi mogu biti lažni...

----------


## sara10

Samo da se ubacim što se tiče fragmina, ja imam uredne nalaze trombofilije i dosta neuspjelih postupaka, lexus također sam u dr. P. u Cita i u zadnjem postupku mi je dao fragmin 2500iu, samo zato što sam imala dosta neusp. transfera unatoč urednim nalazima tromb., kao ne može odmoć i to mislim sada daje svima kojima puno puta nije uspilo. 
Meni je te pretrage, trombofiliju i ona antitijela...dao upravo dr. P. da napravim nakon 3 neuspjelog puta, i bili su ok i u slijedećem postupku iza tih nalaza mi nije dao fragmin (jer su nalazi bili ok) tek u zadnjem postupku.

----------


## mirelis

Vi iskusnije ,kad mogu najranije radit test obzirom da znam kad se Sta dogodilo I nije ko kod spontane trudnoce...

----------


## sara10

Mirelis možeš 15-ti dan od punkcije.

----------


## bubekica

Ma mozes i 12-i  :Wink:  Al ak bude negativan, ne otpisuj.

----------


## bibibi

Mirelis kućni testovi prije odredjenog datuma vadjenja krvi nemaju smisla ako dobivaš injekcije brevactida nakon transfera, bit će pozitivni svakako.

----------


## Nina 83

meni je danas 7 dnt i nisam izdržala morala sam napravit test,nije bio prvi jutarnji urin ali mi se pojavila slaba druga crta,dva razlicita testa,baby check i clearblue,neznam da za dva dana ponovim pa da vidim sta ce bit.

----------


## Lexus

Evo mene cure...kaže doktor da odmah krenemo u novi pokušaj...terapija ista kao i prošli put klomifen + letrilan od 2-5 dana ciklusa.7 dan folikulometrija...a što se tiče dodatnih pretraga kaže nema potrebe još uvijek...

----------


## Sadie

> meni je danas 7 dnt i nisam izdržala morala sam napravit test,nije bio prvi jutarnji urin ali mi se pojavila slaba druga crta,dva razlicita testa,baby check i clearblue,neznam da za dva dana ponovim pa da vidim sta ce bit.


Nemoj zezat, tako rano imaš crticu.  :Shock:  Mrak. 




> Evo mene cure...kaže doktor da odmah krenemo u novi pokušaj...terapija ista kao i prošli put klomifen + letrilan od 2-5 dana ciklusa.7 dan folikulometrija...a što se tiče dodatnih pretraga kaže nema potrebe još uvijek...


Tako treba, odmah nastaviti dalje. Mi smo naštancali 4 postupka u 5 mjeseci. Izludjeli bismo da smo čekali.
Ak sam ja sa 40 g. zatrudnjela iz 4. postupka, zašto ne bi i ti, tako mlada?  :Wink:

----------


## Lexus

Ja mlada ali zalihe male  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Sto mi znaci hrpa js kad su losije kvalitete zbog godina i ne primaju se. Ne treba ti hrpa zametaka, vec oni koji ce uspjeti.  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*sadie*, *nina 83* je dokaz da se moze i 12-i dan od punkcije vidjeti crtica  :Wink: 
cestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## Nina 83

Hvala,ali ja sam i dalje u strahu nekom da ovo sve sanjam,u petak cu opet napravit test pa cu javit rezultat,u utorak trebam vadit betu,nikome jos nista ne govorim dok ne bude sigurno,ali mislim da nebi 2 testa pogrijesila,neznam prvi puta sam u ovome i bas me strah.

----------


## Lexus

Sadie hvala,dala si mi vjetar u leda..nina 83 cestitke i od mene i sretno ti dalje u novom poglavlju  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Evo I ja napravila test kad ono nista...

----------


## zdravka82

Mirelis, jel ti danas 10dnt?  Mozda je rano... Ja jos nikad nisam radila test, to mi je igra zivaca..

----------


## mirelis

da 10dnt, 12dana od pounkcije
I evo sad odoh U kupaonicu pogledam opet test I vidim druga crtica 
Jedva vidljiva Ali vidim ju ,da napomenem da I prva crtica koja oznacuje valjanost testa nije bas nesto vidljiva...

----------


## bubekica

*mirelis* koji test?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to! jako je rano.

----------


## mirelis

Clearblue total 30kn...
U ponedeljak cu vadit betu...a do onda...

----------


## bubekica

samo da provjerim - jel crtica tanka kao kemijskom povucena ili je siroka kao i kontrolna?
mozes mozda fotkati pa staviti na imageshack?

----------


## mirelis

Nije sirola ko kontrolna ,jako tanka ko kemiskom povucena
uzalud slikat ne vidi se dobro ,od stapica za uzimanje urina je prvo ta tanka a nakon toga deblja plava U istom prozorcicu

----------


## bubekica

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/614zj-zqqBL.jpg
ovako nesto?
to su evaporacijske crtice, nazalost ceste kod clearblue testa - nisu pozitivan test.

----------


## mirelis

Nemogu stavit sliku
Nije takav clearblue compact samo stapic
A Sta bude bit ce

----------


## bubekica

nema veze ima li plastiku ili nema, test unutra je isti.
ja ti od srca zelim da bude lijepa beta.

----------


## mirelis

Hvala ti svakako...

----------


## zdravka82

Clearblue test je i meni pokazao tu tanku crtu jos kad sam bila na ciljanim odnosima.. Zajedno vadimo betu! Nikako docekati ponedjeljak... Od simptoma jos uvijek nista, cak ni grcevi kao pred M koje sam imala u prva dva ET. Kako je kod tebe?

----------


## mirelis

Znaci bolje da se ne nadam previse ...
Trebala bi vadit betu 1.10. Al mislim ic U ponedeljak da znam Sta dalje radi posla...
Nadam se da nije prerano za betu,sad dan-dva
A od simptoma pa skoro nista ,osim cestog mokrenja(al s tim se borim I pred mengu)
Spavam puno I inace sam spavalica,vrtoglavice me malo drze kad se probudim al to pripisujem dugom spavanju...
A kod tebe?

----------


## zdravka82

Ni kod mene nista, samo me grudi bole, al to je od utrica.. Spavanje me uhvati samo kad njih stavim.. I apetit mi je ogroman!  Meni je draze bez testova, duze se nadam da sam trudna!

----------


## zdravka82

Probaj ponoviti test za dan-dva al nemoj taj.. Kupi onaj najjeftiniji od 15kn, zaboravila sam kako se zove..

----------


## Sadie

> *sadie*, *nina 83* je dokaz da se moze i 12-i dan od punkcije vidjeti crtica


Znam, puno cura je tako rano dobilo pozitivan test. Al ja svejedno nikad nisam imala hrabrosti za to, niti ću imati idući put. Da mi je negativan, izjedalo bi me 2 dana je li rano il stvarno niš od toga. Zato sam samo prvi put radila i test i betu, kasnije se nisam htjela razočarati 2 puta pa sam samo test radila (i svaki put je bio točan).




> Ni kod mene nista, samo me grudi bole, al to je od utrica.. Spavanje me uhvati samo kad njih stavim.. I apetit mi je ogroman!  Meni je draze bez testova, duze se nadam da sam trudna!


Tak je i meni, zato sam uvijek strpljiva i nikad ne radim test ranije, čak sam ga htjela odgađati za 1 dan al je mm kopkao rezultat. Duže se mogu nadati.  :Grin:  Ali svejedno 3 dana prije testa unaprijed oplakujem poraz, čisto da se priredim za razočarenje (pa sad mazim bebu u trbuščiću).

----------


## zdravka82

Joj i mene to hvata, vecer prije bete obavezno vec oplakujem rezultat.  Vidim da je tebi bas FET bio uspjesan, tako da se nadam da bi i moj mogao biti..

----------


## Nina 83

cure da se i ja javim,danas sam ponovila test i bio je pozitivan,jaca i deblja crta,probudila sam se u pola 5 jer imam grceve i preznojim se sto puta u noci,jel to normalno,preko dana nemam grceva samo navecer kad se umirim,svasta mi prodje kroz glavu.

----------


## zdravka82

Hej Nina, i ja ti znam imati grceve kao pred M, al kazu cure da imaju grceve i u trudnoci.. Kada vadis betu? Saljem ti puno vibrica da bude velika brojka!~~~~~~~~~~~  
Ovo ti je vec 3 test pokazao plus?!

----------


## Nina 83

Zdravka 82 betu trebam vadit 30.9.u utorak,nadam se da ce bit velika,inace mi je danas dan m.ali ja se iskreno nadam da nece doc,valjda nebi 3 testa pogrijesila  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

*Zdravka82* Držim fige za fet.
*Nina 83* Puno cura ima bolove kao pred m kad su trudne. Bitno da si pišnula crtu. Utrići podignu temperaturu, tak da se ja ne bih brinula oko toga.

----------


## mirelis

Moja beta danas 298...

----------


## bubekica

hehe  :Smile:  bas mi drago, cestitam!

----------


## zdravka82

Mirelis cestitam!!!! Ja sam izvadila krv, al nalaz tek poslije 14h... cekanje mi je najgore...

----------


## mirelis

Znaci to je to...
Jos nevjerujem

----------


## zdravka82

Vjeruj, draga! jesi javila doktoru?

----------


## mirelis

> Mirelis cestitam!!!! Ja sam izvadila krv, al nalaz tek poslije 14h... cekanje mi je najgore...


ja sam trazila hitni (Kao zbog posla da znam)
Nisam mogla cekat vise

----------


## zdravka82

Ja sam morala u drugi grad, kod nas u vk se nesto pokidalo pa ne rade... Pitala sam i ja al kao ne moze prije..

----------


## bugaboo

Mirelis cestitam od srca!!!

Nestrpljivo ocekujem lijepe bete i od ostalih cura :Wink:

----------


## Mala28

Mirelis čestitaaam  :Very Happy: 
Zdravka82   :fige:

----------


## Nina 83

mirelis cestitam ti od srca,Zdravka drzim ti palceve za ljepu betu,ja sutra idem vadit,nadam se dobrim vijestima!!!

----------


## mirelis

Nadam se samo da ce se duplat U srijedu moram ponovit...jel je ovo dovoljna vrijednost za 14dnt.

Svim ostalim iste rezultate zelim...

----------


## bubekica

*mirelis* ne brini, lijepa je beta!

----------


## Lexus

Mirelis čestitam ti iskreno,beta je odlična...držim fige da se uredno dupla a i za dalje da sve bude 1/1...još jednom čestitam...ne mogu ni da zamislim koji osjećaj  :Smile: 
Zdravka da i ti nastaviš sa pozitivnim vjestima  :fige: ...nina sretno sutra..

----------


## zdravka82

Moja beta je opet 0...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mala28

> Moja beta je opet 0...


zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nina 83

cure da se javim,otisla kod gin.danas popodne po uputnicu za sutra da bi me on poslao popodne u lab.kao sta cu cekat sutra,beta mi je 830,danas 12dnt,sta mislite jel previsoka,u srijedu ponovo vadim,Zdravka bas mi je zao zbog tebe

----------


## venera82

Mirelis i Nina 83 čestitam vam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Zdravka82 zao mi je (:

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala vam curke na podrsci! Najgore mi je sto ne znam do kada cu sad cekati sljedeci postupak s obzirom da mi dr. A  odlazi sa VV. Pretpostavljam da ce sad nastati guzva kod doktorice... Sutra ga zovem da mu javim, pa cu pitati..

Nina cestitam, ja mislim da je beta bas kako treba biti!! Sretno i tebi i mirelis do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Čestitke, *Nina*.
*Zdravka*, nadam se da ćeš uskoro u sljedeći i to dobitni pokušaj.  :Wink:

----------


## mirelis

> cure da se javim,otisla kod gin.danas popodne po uputnicu za sutra da bi me on poslao popodne u lab.kao sta cu cekat sutra,beta mi je 830,danas 12dnt,sta mislite jel previsoka,u srijedu ponovo vadim,Zdravka bas mi je zao zbog tebe


uh kako velika beta na 12dnt,a meni 298 na 14dnt
Nadam se onda da bu kod mene sve ok...

----------


## mona22

> Mirelis i Nina 83 čestitam vam od srca 
> 
> Zdravka82 zao mi je (:


X

----------


## mirelis

Ej zene..neznam dal mogu ovo ovdje da pitam
Zanima me da li mogu nakon uspjesnog ivf-a prvi pregled obavit kod dr.Alebica(obzirom da je on zasluzan za sve)
Voljela bi da mi on potvrdi da je sve U redu...

----------


## bubekica

*mirelis* inace bi mogla, al on ti je na VV samo jos ovaj tjedan...

----------


## mirelis

Pa onda ovaj tjedan,jel rano za pregled?

----------


## bubekica

jesi mu javila betu? jesi ponovila?
on bi ti trebao reci kad da dodjes...

----------


## mirelis

Javila mu jucer,sutra ponavljav da vidimo dal se pravilno dupla ,pitat cu ga onda...
Kolka bi mi beta sutra trebala bit ako je jucer bila 298...

----------


## bubekica

trebala bi biti otprilike duplo, znaci oko 600. prerano ti je ovaj tjedan radis uzv.

----------


## mirelis

Dupla se svaki dan il svaka dva/?

----------


## bubekica

svaka 2 dana, otprilike.
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php
ovo je dobra pomoc.

----------


## sushi

možeš računati i da bi trebala porasti za barem dvije trećine (66%) u tih 48h... ne mora se baš doslovno duplati  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Moja danasnja beta 833

----------


## bubekica

Odlicna beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

Super mirelis, cijelo jutro virkam da vidim kako je danas proslo!!!  :Smile: 
Nina sad si ti na redu!  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Nina cekamo...

----------


## saan

mirelis divno... super beta :Smile: 
Ninaaaaaa?????

----------


## žužy

*mirelis*,vau odlično duplanje! Čestitam  :Smile: 

Evo i mene,danas 4.dan nakon FET-a jednog 4.st. i jednog 3.st.
Pa sad čeekamo.

----------


## mirelis

Zuzy sretno
Nego cula se sa dr.Alebicom I kaze mi ponovi U petak da se uvjerimo da je zbilja sve ok...
Jel to normalno ?

----------


## bubekica

Pretpostavljam da je to zato jer si prerano vadila.

----------


## zdravka82

Zuzy sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nina 83

evo me cure,sad stigla kuci,moja beta danas 1796,u pon.ultrazvuk,mirelis super ti je betica!!!

----------


## mendula71

Bravo mirelis,super nina,prekrasne bete :worldcup: 
Ja svoju vadim sutra i već sam nervozna

----------


## Nina 83

Mogu mislit kako ti je,igra zivaca,drzim fige za ljepu betu mendula!!!!

----------


## zdravka82

Odlicna beta nina! :Smile:  
Mendula71 sretno!

----------


## mirelis

Iskusne molim...
Nakon koliko je na uvz moguce potvrdit trudnocu?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam isla na VV sa 5+4 na 1. uzv i srceko je kucalo.

----------


## bubekica

mirelis - kad beta prijedje 1000/1500 bi na uzv trebala biti vidljiva gestacijska vrecica.

----------


## mirelis

danas beta 2027
odoh na uvz

----------


## bubekica

Uzivaj u pogledu! 
 :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

I evo na uvz se nista ne vidi narucena za 10dana,tako mi I Alebic preporucio ,nadam se da je sve to skupa jos malo
,al svejedno me kopka da nije negdi drugdi zalutalo...
Dal beta isto tako lijepo napreduje ako se recimo radi o vanmaternicnoj?

----------


## bugaboo

Mirelis odi za 10 dana na uzv, tada bi se sve trebalo vidjeti. Mislim da si  otisla malo prerano, nemoj se unaprijed zivcirati i zamisljati lose scenarije.

----------


## mirelis

Pa I ja tako mislim ,danas mi je tek treci dan kasnjenja menge
 znaci 4\3...
A opet mislim da bi bila vanmatericna imala bi kakvi bolova,krvarenja beta se I nebi tako kvalitetno duplala

----------


## bubekica

Meni se isto tvoja beta cini presavrsenom da bi bila vanmaternicna. Vjerojatno ti soc gin ima los uzv aparat. 
Poprilicno je rano, ali ja bih isto na betu koja je presla 1000 otisla na uzv - jer se tad najranije moze vidjeti.
Sretno za 10 dana!

----------


## Sadie

> Pa I ja tako mislim ,danas mi je tek treci dan kasnjenja menge
>  znaci 4\3...
> A opet mislim da bi bila vanmatericna imala bi kakvi bolova,krvarenja beta se I nebi tako kvalitetno duplala


Sve će biti u redu. Tamo gdje sam ja bila naručuju na uzv određeni br. dana od et-a, ne sjećam se točno koliko, ali bila sam trudna 5+3 i vidjela se gestacijska vrećica, a sa 6+3 srčeko.

----------


## jo1974

> I evo na uvz se nista ne vidi narucena za 10dana,tako mi I Alebic preporucio ,nadam se da je sve to skupa jos malo
> ,al svejedno me kopka da nije negdi drugdi zalutalo...
> Dal beta isto tako lijepo napreduje ako se recimo radi o vanmaternicnoj?



moj doprinos ovome ja sam isto na vv kod alebića betu sam trebala vaditi 2.5 ponovila i 13.5 sam bila na uzv sa 5+5tt vidjelo se srčana rekacija e sad si izračunaj

----------


## mirelis

Danas osjecam neke cudne bolove u predjelu maternice(Kao U vrijeme implatacije recimo)
Moram li se brinut...
Smijem li uopce vise bit na ovoj temi?

----------


## tetagogolina

Pozdrav svim curama, i čekalicama bete i novim trudnicama  :Bye: 

Nova sam ovdje, već neko vrijeme vas čituckam i evo se odlučih priključiti....u utorak sam imala FET dvije blastice i sad strpljivo(možete mislit) čekam 16-dnt za izvaditi tetu betu

----------


## tetagogolina

Da vas pitam...jel ima koja trudnica koja nije imala implantacijsko krvarenje??? I koji dan nakon et-a se događa implantacija? U pitanju su blastice  :Smile:

----------


## mirelis

Ponosna trudnica iz prvog ivf....
U ponedeljak sam imala transfer 2dvodnevna su mi vracena a U subotu sam osjecala neko Kao grcenje maternice ako je to bilo to,bez ikakvog krvarenje sve proslo...

----------


## Sadie

Ni ja nisam imala nikakvo krvarenje. Nit ikakvog simptoma, probadanja, nista.

----------


## Nina 83

Meni su vracene blastice,grceve sam dobila odmah drugi dan nakon transfera,ali nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje,7 dnt pozitivan test

----------


## tetagogolina

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

Mene stalno nešto pika, probada, smeta, malo s desna pa malo s lijeva, a nisam imala punkciju pa mi to sve čudno....možda je od utrogestana, a stomak mi je napuhnut ko da sam 4 mjeseca trudna  :Embarassed: 

A beta tek 16dnt  :Raspa:  mada bi mogla ja to malo ranije, ako naravno vještica ne dođe....

----------


## Kadauna

> Da vas pitam...jel ima koja trudnica koja nije imala implantacijsko krvarenje??? I koji dan nakon et-a se događa implantacija? U pitanju su blastice


ja nisam imala niti grčeve niti implantacijsko krvarenje nakon transfera niti u jednoj trudnoći. Tetagogolina, gdje si bila u postupku? koji protokol? koja je dijagnoza, koliko si dobila jajnih stanica, koliko imaš godina, daj malo više napiši o svom postupku i sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetagogolina

JA-'80. neprohodni jajovodi, MM-'78. azoo, Pronatal Prag, na prvi ivf smo bili prije 5 godina i imala sam 9 oplođenih stanica, vraćene su mi bile 2 i dobili smo malenu djevojčicu. Ovo je peta godina da  nas je još 7 smrzlića čekalo i zvali su nas što ćemo s njima....hoćemo platiti daljnju krioprezervaciju ili ih uništavaju  :Shock: 

Naravno da smo uplatili daljnje čuvanje i eto taj poziv nas je ponukao da se odvažimo probati opet. Uzimala sam samo estrofem i 19dc je bio FET. Odledili su 4; 2 su se razvila do blastice, 1 nije preživio, a 1 je stao na stadiju morule i nije se dalje razvijao. Vraćene su mi te blastice, a u ledu nas čeka još 3  :Zaljubljen: . Ukratko bi to bilo to  :Cool:

----------


## tetagogolina

Danas 7dnt...bila sam u šetnju malo po suncu i prošla sam kraj ljekarne i ne znam ni sama kako, al doma sam došla s Clearblue testom na trudnoću  :Laughing:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nina 83

tetagogolina meni je clearblue jako,jako slabu crtu pokazao 7 dnt,ali zato baby check je bio jaci,jeftiniji je a imas 2 testa unutra,ja ga platila mislim 30 kn

----------


## tetagogolina

i clearblue je 26kn  :Grin:  ali naravno došla sam pameti i spremila ga u ormar...probat ću 10.dan  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

Nisam izdržala, napravila sam test i pokazao je odmah nakon 3 sekunde i drugu blijedu crticu  :Embarassed: 
Mogu li se početi veseliti???? 9dnt mi je

----------


## bubekica

Naravno, crtica je crtica!  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Nisam izdržala, napravila sam test i pokazao je odmah nakon 3 sekunde i drugu blijedu crticu 
> Mogu li se početi veseliti???? 9dnt mi je


 :Very Happy:   :fige:  za lijepu brojčicu

----------


## tetagogolina

bubekica, mona22  :Shy kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Nisam izdržala, napravila sam test i pokazao je odmah nakon 3 sekunde i drugu blijedu crticu 
> Mogu li se početi veseliti???? 9dnt mi je


Čestitam!  :Smile: 
I ja ti se pridružujem,danas na 14.dpo pozitivan test. Betu vadim u ponedjeljak. 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Cure, super vijesti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

super žužy, čestitam i ja tebi  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

skace forum  :Smile: 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
cestitam objema!

----------


## Sadie

Čestitke cure. Lijepo je vidjeti plusiće na forumu.  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

žužyyyyyyy!  :Very Happy:  koji dan!!!  :worldcup: 

tetagogolina čestitam!

----------


## mona22

žužy  :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

O zuzy pa to je super!!!! Cestitam objema!!

----------


## sara10

*tetagogolina i žužy* čestitam cure  :Very Happy: 

žužy baš mi je drago za tebe, jel ovo iz 8-og puta uspilo koliko vidim iz tvog potpisa?

----------


## saan

cureee :Smile: 
zuzy za tebe mi je posebno drago- :Smile:

----------


## Argente

bravo cure - tetagogolina, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

a ti žužy, kakva je to samozatajna objava  :Smile:  pa čestitaaaaaam i dižem jedan veliki bambus  :pivo: 
i čekamo pon s nestrpljenjem!

----------


## mirelis

Cestitke curama <3 <3

----------


## marinab1304

Lijepi pozdrav svima prvo da cestitam svim trudnicama, evo i ja sam nova betocekalica.  Transfer je bio 8.10. Beta 20.10. Vracena jedna blastocista i jedna morula. 
Kada ste pisale o nekim simptomima moram reci da jedino sto kod mene nije uobicajeno sto sam emocionalno slaba i to jako. Bolovi su tu u donjem dijelu prisutni jos od punkcije.

----------


## Vaki

*Tetagogolina* - čestitke!
*ŽuŽy -* sretno do neba i natrag! Baš si me razveselila...  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*sara10*,jest,i to iz FET-a. Vidim i tebi se bliži isti,ja  :fige:  da se pratimo  i s porođajima tam na ljeto.

Joj,*Argente*  mene je strah i pomislit da sam trudna,a skakala budem nadam se u ponedjeljak!  :Smile: 
A bambus može.  :pivo:

----------


## Ajvi

Toooo *žužy*, kakve vijesti!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Baš sam ti htjela pisat pp jer mi se činilo da si se nekako pritajila! A sad znamo i zašto. Čestitam, draga, i  :fige:  za krasnu betu u ponedjeljak.

*tetagogolina*, čestitam!

----------


## Nina 83

Cure cestitam vam od svega srca na plusicima,ja sam danas bila na UZ i sad mi je vidio dvije gest.vrec.za tjedan dana opet na UZ da vidimo kakvo je stanje

----------


## tetagogolina

Nina 83, 2 gestacijske? Blizanci???  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Sadie

*Nina*, sretnice.  :Klap:

----------


## lady555

tetagogolina, čestitam na trudnoći i da sve ide dalje školski, a žužy tebi posebno čestitam, da što prije prođe 9 mj. da ugledaš svog bebača  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nina 83

Ni ja jos nisam svjesna,neka,neka ih samo bude i da su zdravi i vama svima zelim ljepe trudnoce  :Kiss:

----------


## mirelis

> Cure cestitam vam od svega srca na plusicima,ja sam danas bila na UZ i sad mi je vidio dvije gest.vrec.za tjedan dana opet na UZ da vidimo kakvo je stanje


ej kolko bi ti danas bilo tj.trudnoce ,ja idem U ponedeljak ponovo jel vec dva put nije nista vidio na uvz ,a beta mi odlicna...

----------


## Nina 83

Mirelis danas 23 dnt ali on sam kaze da je rano i meni je beta super,ovi iz Maribora preporucuju tamo 27 dnt,ali eto moj gin.je nestrpljiv pa i mene uznemiri,nadam se da cemo vidjet za tj.dana,koji je tebi dan?

----------


## mirelis

meni evo danas 25dnt,bila danas tjedan na uvz al nista ,idem U ponedeljak ponovo valjda ce se nesto vec vidjet..
Tako I moj gin. mene ajda malo na uvz mada su male vjerojatnosti da se nesto vidi,kaj me onda navlaci...
Nego kako se osjecas,simptomi???
Kod mene osim lagano bolnih grudi bas nista tako da se ponekad zapitam  ,da li sam ja trudna,?

----------


## Nina 83

Mene draga moja ni grudi vise ne bole,imam jos ponekad navecer kad se umirim kao blage grceve u stomaku,valjda maternica,drugo nista,a jel ti vidio gest.vrecicu?

----------


## Nina 83

Vjerujem da ce ti se vidjet plod u pon.nemoj se samo zivcirat,kod svake zene je drukcije,nismo sve iste,ali mogu ti reci da sam i ja na iglama!

----------


## mirelis

ma nista ama bas nista,ni tockice...
Iskreno malo me to brine,al moj mpo doktor mi isto tako rekao uvz za ponedeljak 13
to ce bit vec mj.dana od punkcije pa valjda ce se nesto I vidjet...

----------


## Nina 83

Drzim fige da se razveselis u pon.javi kako je proslo

----------


## sara10

> *sara10*,jest,i to iz FET-a. Vidim i tebi se bliži isti,ja  da se pratimo  i s porođajima tam na ljeto.
> 
> Joj,*Argente*  mene je strah i pomislit da sam trudna,a skakala budem nadam se u ponedjeljak! 
> A bambus može.


Žužy to bi bilo predivno da se pratimo, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši! Da, mene čeka uskoro fet, tj. osmi transfer.
Držim čvrsto  :fige:  za betu u pon, bit će lijepa beta sigurno!

----------


## Ginger

A sta propustih  :Shock:  zuzy  :Very Happy: 

tetagogolina, cestitke i tebi!

----------


## željkica

Aaa zuzi kako mi je drago i neka ovaj put bude sve školski! !!!! Baš sam happy zbog tebe! Zuzy i tetgogolina čestitam! !!!!

----------


## manola

Cestitam svima na trudnocama od srca vam zelim skolske trudnoce.
3.10 mi je radena punkcija, od 5js oplodile su se 3 biolog je bio zadovoljan nakon punkcije. 6.10 je odraden transfer 2 cetverostanicna zametka biolog nije bio bas zadovoljan jer su se prestale dijeliti u nedjelju ali su i dalje bili zivi. Rekao mi je da se bas ne nadam previse. To mi je inace bio prvi stimulirani ivf. 
Sta vi mislite imam li se cemu nadati?! Ne znam zasto su ih vracali ako nisu bili kvalitetni....jojjjj....poludit cu do bete.

----------


## kleopatra

Čestitam cure drage  :Sing:  :Sing: :  ja u ponedjeljak vadim betu , (29. 9 vračene 2xblastice  )    to mi je već 14dnt.... niš ja ne osječam.. veselila sam se natečenim cicama  i povišenoj temp. navećer ali i to je nestalo sad  ... uffff ... jel to normalno ili ..

----------


## Sadie

*Manola*, bitno je da zameci imaju šanse da nešto od njih bude. Ne moraju biti odlikaši da se prime. Dr. mi je pričao kako on i biologica nisu bili za ET jer su zameci bili loši, žena inzistirala i rodila bebu. Nema tu nekog strogog pravila.
*Kleopatra*, sve ti je normalno. Ja nekad jesam imala simptome, nekad nisam, bila vruća, cendrava, imala nesanicu, spavala, svašta... Progesteron se zafrkava s tobom.  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

Kleopatra, čitala sam da natečene cice i temperatura mogu bit i od utrića. Ja stavljam 3x2 utrića dnevno i nisam imala ni liniju temperature....sve je to do organizma... a cicke su me počele bolit već 3.-4. dnt i sad me bole sve više i više  :Rolling Eyes:  . U donjem dijelu trbuha već par dana osjećam lagano bridenje, ali i dalje probadanje tu i tamo kao da su jajnici aktivni  :Undecided:

----------


## saan

manola meni je bio vracen 1 dvodnevni cetverostanicni i bingoooo! moje malo zlato je napunilo 5 mj. tako da uvijek ima sanse

----------


## mona22

kleopatra jesi radila test možda....sretno u ponedeljak
ja evo 5 dnt simptoma nikakvih jedino me nešto steže na momente i teško mi disat i strašno mi je vruće

----------


## kleopatra

Nisam radila test...predomišljala sam se sto puta,najvjerojatnije cu istrpit do ponedjeljka....držim palčeve...

----------


## Sadie

i mi  :Wink:

----------


## mona22

> Nisam radila test...predomišljala sam se sto puta,najvjerojatnije cu istrpit do ponedjeljka....držim palčeve...


divim ti se na strpljenu i ja to kažem svaki put al nikako ne izdržim   :fige:  za ponedeljak i lijepu brojku

----------


## marinab1304

I meni je prvi ivf. Danas mi je 5dnt i 10dnp. Trasfer 1 blastice i 1 morule. Od jucer su poceli lagano stalni tupi bolovi najvise sa lijeve strane koja se siri u prepone. Dva tri puta me uhvatila jaka bol na 5 sec. Cice vece nisu jako bolne al zato bradavice jesu. Inace meni je danas 25 dc tako da lako moguce i da je pms. Krvarenja nemam, samo jako obilni bijeli iscjedak.

----------


## mirelis

Ej drage moje ..,trebam savjet....
Sto mislite o voznji bicikla U prvim tjednima trudnoce .,nikakve maratonske staze cisto malo nakratko da uzivam U ovom lijepom vremenu...

----------


## manola

Hvala na odgovoru. Ne znam sta bi mislila vise...vidit cemo za koji dan...danas mi je 6dnt i nemam simptoma nikakvih. 
Sretno u ponedjeljak.
mirelis ja nebi bas biciklirala..to mi se cini vrsta napora usmjerena dolje...

----------


## marinab1304

Meni su jucer i prekjucer poceli takvi jaki grcevi i bolovi to bi bilo 3 i 4 dnt. Danas nista kao rukom odneseno nema boli samo neki malo grčić tu i tamo ledja boluckaju al zato sise ufff.  I jakoooo mi se pajki. Mozda sve to malo prerano ??!! 5dnt a 10dnp.

----------


## Snekica

žužy pa šta ja to čitam!!! Čestitam, ženo draga!  :Very Happy:  Sretno dalje!
marinab1304 čini mi se kao implantacija  :Wink:  
sretnice (ima vas puno pa da ne izostavim neku) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan nastavak vašeg novog života!  :Heart:

----------


## venera82

Cure moze pomoc, imala sam punkciju 4.10 (nisam radila ET) stavljam utrice, danas vidim da imam krvi na dnevnom ulosku  i kada sam si stavljala utric, e sad mene to brine ili je to u redu?

----------


## venera82

ili postoji mogucnost da mi menga urani?

----------


## mirelis

evo da se pohvalim ,danas napokon na uvz se sve lijepo vidjelo...
Imamo <3...sretna!

----------


## Nina 83

mirelis cestitam,cijeli dan virkam na forum da vidim jesi se javila,bas sam sretna zbog tebe,e sad mene ceka u petak

----------


## mona22

> evo da se pohvalim ,danas napokon na uvz se sve lijepo vidjelo...
> Imamo <3...sretna!


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## mirelis

Pa nisi li bila neki dan na uvz...

----------


## Nina 83

Bila da,samo se vidjele 2 gest.vrecice,sad se nadam otkucajima

----------


## manola

Cestitam mirelis.
Sta mislite hoce li beta pokazat nesto da je idem vadit 11 dnt, transfer racunam kao 0 dan. 
Vraceni su mi cetverostanicni zameci 3 dan.

----------


## Sadie

Kod 3dnevnih beta se vadi 11dnt, tako da će se vidjeti. Kad ti je 11dnt? 
Ja sam u Petrovoj oba puta rekla da mi pošalju dobar nalaz i bete su mi bile dobre.  :Grin:

----------


## manola

11dnt mi je u petak. 
Ajme ludaaaa sam vec polako od simptoma/ne simptoma....
Cestititam na dobrim betama...  :Smile:

----------


## Nina 83

Evo i mene cure,danas primjetila smedji iscjedak na dn.ulosku i naravno panika,bila na utz i sve u redu,kucaju nam dva srca!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Nina prekrasno, cestitam!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mona22

> Evo i mene cure,danas primjetila smedji iscjedak na dn.ulosku i naravno panika,bila na utz i sve u redu,kucaju nam dva srca!!!!!


čestitam!

----------


## tetagogolina

Nina čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nina 83

Hvala vam cure,i vama zelim sve naj naj  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## manola

Nina cestitam.

----------


## marinab1304

Betocekalice kako ste danas?
Cestitke novim trudnicama.

----------


## mirelis

Nina puno srece I za dalje...

----------


## venera82

Nina super, cestitam x 2,   :Very Happy:

----------


## manola

:kettlebell: Ajmee tek cu sad poludit. Jutros sam napravila test onaj kineski s interneta. Imam ih doma nekoliko pa sam napravila i nakon 10 tak min se vidila druga crtica ali najblide boje ja mislim sta moze postojat. Danas mi je 9dnt. 
Znate li koliko mogu uopce ti testovi bit pouzdani?!
U petak idem vadit betu.  :kettlebell:

----------


## bubekica

*manola* u zadnje vrijeme cure dosta javljaju sjene na tim testovima, a negativne bete, a s druge strane, ista takva sjena bude i na troznamenkastu betu. na tvom mjestu, ako si nestrpljiva, skoknula bih do ljekarne po gravignost (kosta 20ak kn) i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic!

----------


## žužy

*Nina 83* , :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Čestitam!

----------


## kriistiina

da vam se i ja pridružim..
Jučer mi je vraćena jedna blastocista, 3x3 blastice smo zamrzli. Dr se bojao vratiti više od jedne jer imam blagi OHSS.
E sad, imam pitanje, nigdje ne mogu naći odgovor: zna li netko koliko je mogućnost trudnoće pod OHSS-om? Meni je rečeno da je blastocista odlična, ali ono, odlična, da su joj šanse 50%, ali zbog OHSS postoji mogućnost da ipak ne bude ništa i da oni prije vjeruju da ću trudna ostati kad se sve smiri i kad vratimo ove što su kod njih na čuvanju.....

----------


## tetagogolina

žužy, jesi opet danas vadila betu?

----------


## tetagogolina

kriistiina, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje ali držim fige da se unatoč svemu ta jedna mala hrabrica uhvati  :fige:

----------


## mona22

manola jesi ponavljala test...ja isto 9dnt simptomi nula bodova-ništa...i da juče radila test(nisam mogla više izdržat) i naravno minus...nekako mislim da ni ovaj put ništa jednostavno se tako osjećam

----------


## manola

Joj ne usudim se sad ponavljat nije mi prvi jutarnji. Kupila sam normalan test pa cu ujutro. Ja vise ne znam ni kako sam ni kako se osjecam  :Smile: 
Hoces ic vadit betu? Ja planiram u petak bez obzira na test.

----------


## mona22

ja tek u ponedeljak trebam vadit betu ali u petak planiram još jedan testić...... :fige:  za test ujutro

----------


## manola

Joj hvalaaaa i tebi sretno. Ako ne sad bit ce valjda jednom... :Smile: 
Po pravilu bi trebala i ja u ponedjeljak ali mislim da necu izdrzat.

----------


## mona22

neznam što da ti kažem nada zadnja umire...ja isto nemogu izdržat do bete pa zato napravim koji testić bude mi teško ali se tako nekako pripremim na negativnu betu-to je moj način...u svakom slučaju   :fige:  pa nek nas iznenadi beta

----------


## Sadie

Ja nit ne vadim betu, samo test. Kad kaze da nihe uspjelo, ne laze. Ne treba mi nalaz na kojem pise - e,fakat nis od toga.

----------


## marinab1304

I meni je beta u ponedjeljak znaci skupa cekamo. 
Danas jaki menstrualni bolovi 27 dc. Koma sam.

----------


## mona22

Marinab1304 kazu da je to dobro..

----------


## sara10

> Ja nit ne vadim betu, samo test. Kad kaze da nihe uspjelo, ne laze. Ne treba mi nalaz na kojem pise - e,fakat nis od toga.


Ja isto tako. Svaki put uredno dobijem menz. 15 dana nakon punkcije, ko švicarski sat. A napravim i test ili dva prije m, tako da menga i negativni testovi su mi dovoljan znak da nije uspilo. Samo sam jednom vadila betu (nakon jednog fet-a) i taj dan kad sam je izvadila sam i dobila m.

----------


## sara10

Dva puta sam 8dnt prokrvarila, al predzadnji put je 8dnt i par dana bila samo nekakva sluz, ja se bila ponadala da je implantac. jer je bilo rano za mengu, a vraćeni treći dan, kad ono šipak, šokiralo me psihički totalno. A prava m je onda došla 15-ti dan od punkcije. I nikad mi zbog utrića nije kasnila.

----------


## mona22

Ja betu vadim jer moram javit mpo dr. ,a moram i svojoj dr.odnijet nalaz da mi zaključi bolovanje...šta vi niste trebale javit vrijednost bete u mpo doktoru?

----------


## sara10

Ja ne, zbog ovog svega što sam prije napisala. A ja ne bi bila na bolovanju svih 15 dana nakon transfera, već nekih 4-5 dana (uključujući vikend) pa bi kombinirala što se posla tiče, nekad GO, nekad bolovanje.
Al znam da se na VV treba javit beta.

----------


## sara10

Al vama cure *manola*,* mona22*, *marinab1304* i ostale betočekalice želim lijepu pozitivnu betu i dalje lijepo duplanje  :fige:

----------


## mona22

hvala draga  :Kiss:

----------


## manola

Hvala... :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala
Ma vec sam se pripremila psihicki na neuspijeh. I muza isto. 
Citam da ima zena koje su imale tako menstrualne bolove i ostale trudne. 
Ja sam 3 i 4 dnt osjetila uzasne grceve koji nisu kao M pa se nadam da je implant. 
Ali ovo danas mirise na M vidjet cemo sutra sta nosi novi dan.

----------


## mona22

jutro...evo kod mene10dnt i dalje ništa novog ....*marinab1304 i manola* ako radite test  :fige:  da ugledate plusić

----------


## marinab1304

Ne znam nisam odlucila jos za test. Moram svakako vaditi betu jer javljam dr. 
Danas ujutro nema M bolova. 
Bole ledja. 
Bradavice na dodir.......
...... A kud su nestale sise danas?

----------


## manola

Dobro jutro....ja prijavljujem negativni test 10dnt. Odjel humane u kbc Split zatvara od 1.11 i otvara iza nove godine..
Recite mi ako netko zna koliko kosta prirodni ivf u cita? Isla bi jer sam sad iz stimuliranog pa da to iskoristim....ne znam sta da radim?!

----------


## mona22

draga moja baš mi je žao  :Sad:  .....hoćeš li vadit betu jer ipak je ona stvarni pokazatelj a do tak nada uvijek postoji  :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Manola zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## manola

Mislim da bi se pokazala druga crtica 10dnt...
vidit cu do ponedjeljka ako ne dodu stvari otici cu izvadit betu.
Sretno i hvala vam...

----------


## Sadie

Cito ima cjenik na webu. Ali imas tanku crticu. Tak je meni bilo, nisam bila sigurna je li to crtica il mi se cini. Stalno sam gledala test i nisam znala dal da se veselim. Beta bila 130.

----------


## mona22

manola crtica je crtica bez obzira kako svijetla....  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi

----------


## manola

Ajme nadam se da je crtica crtica bez obzira kako svijetla bila...
Stalno gledam na svijetlo i obris postoji nisam valjda luda...
Ujutro cu vadit betu ne mogu se mucit ovako...

----------


## Sadie

Nisi luda. Trudna si, al se ne usudis veseliti dok ne vidis betu. A onda ces biti presretna.  :Wink:

----------


## marinab1304

Manola sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## tetagogolina

Manola, ja vidim samo onaj post gdje pišeš da je test negativan, a sad govorite i o drugoj crtici...svakako, ako se vidi ikakva crtica to bi moglo biti to...vidi moj potpis sa slabom crticom  :Bouncing:

----------


## manola

Hvala vam svakoj pojedinacno.
Svijetla crtica se pojavila na kinezu sad ne znam koliko je to pouzdano al jutros nakon negativnog testa (onog normalnog) sam sve otpisala i vratim se s posla pogledam opet test kax na njemu obris druge crtice ali toliko svijetlo da mi je muz reka da sam luda sta uspijem vidit....hahahha...
Sutra idem vadit betu pa cu znat na cemu sam. Javim vam...sretno i pozz do sutra... :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Manola cekamo betu !!!!
Ja nocas nisam mogla spavati od bolova dole. U zivotu me nije toliko bolilo po noci, presjeklo me 2-3 puta da me probudilo. Zivcanaaaaa danas.  
Sad trbuh ne boli, grceva jedino imam kako mi crijeva sporije rade. (.)(.) bole jos uvijek. 
M kasni 2 dana ( nista ne znaci pojem daphroston )
Ufff koma sam.

----------


## manola

Pa jesi radila test?
Meni se jutrost linija malo vise vidila. Vadila sam betu pa cemo vidit kasnije. 11dnt mi je danas i imam sve moguce simptome... :grouphug:

----------


## marinab1304

Nisam radila test. Nekako me trtaaa. 
Ovo mi je 1. Ivf pa nemam pojma dal menga kasni ili ne zbog tih hormona silnih. Inace mi je 28. Dan uvijek. Ja od simptoma imam samo te grceve bolne grudi iscjedak jos uvijek bolna ledjima. Nista drugo e a to sve moze biti i pms. Danas mi je 9 dnt 14dnp i 30 dc. 
Drzim fige za veliku betu.

----------


## tetagogolina

Manola, čekamo betu s tobom  :Cekam:   :fige: 

Javi nam obavezno kad doznaš

----------


## manola

11dnt beta 27...valjda je to ok. Reka je dr opet u ponediljak. Meni su vraceni kao cetverostanicni .

----------


## tetagogolina

:Smile:  :fige:  za ponedjeljak

----------


## mona22

> 11dnt beta 27...valjda je to ok. Reka je dr opet u ponediljak. Meni su vraceni kao cetverostanicni .


 :fige:  za lijepo duplanje

----------


## marinab1304

Manola sretno u ponedeljak

----------


## marinab1304

Cure isla bi danas vaditi betu!! Jeli rano 10 dnt blastocista i morula 5. Dan

----------


## Inesz

nije rano

----------


## manola

Joj zene pomagajte...od jutros imam neki smedi iscjedak kao pred stvari...nadam se da nije biokemijska... :Sad:

----------


## marinab1304

Beta 104,6   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Beta 104,6



Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Joj zene pomagajte...od jutros imam neki smedi iscjedak kao pred stvari...nadam se da nije biokemijska...


Ne bi ti znala reć,  :fige:  da je sve u redu i da će beta rasti u ponedjeljak

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala vam.  U ponedjeljak ponavljam betu nadam se duplanju

----------


## mona22

*marina1304* :Very Happy:  super...  :fige:  za pravilno duplanje

*manola* neznam što da ti kažem osim da probaš možda što više mirovat  :fige:  zalijepu brojku u ponedaljak

----------


## manola

Marina cestitam... :Kiss: 
Napravila sam i danas popodne test i druga crtica je tamnija nego jucer sto ukazuje nadam se na povecanje bete...

----------


## marinab1304

Bravo bravo u ponedjeljak idemo po duple bete

----------


## sladja01

Pitanje jedno... 1DC bio mi je 27.9. , punkcija 8.10., a transfer jedne blastice 13.10...danas je tjedan dana od transfera i 24DC...a meni se pojavila krv, bas crvena...znaci li to da se nemam cemu vise nadati jer ciklusi mi inace traju oko 26 dana...

----------


## tetagogolina

*Manola* , kakva je danas betica???

----------


## manola

Danas je 90. Opet u cetvrtak vadenje. 
Nadam se da ce bit ok na kraju al muci me smedi iscjedak. Cas ga ima, cas nema...:/

----------


## tetagogolina

> Danas je 90. Opet u cetvrtak vadenje. 
> Nadam se da ce bit ok na kraju al muci me smedi iscjedak. Cas ga ima, cas nema...:/


 :Very Happy:  i  :fige:  za lijepu troznamenkastu betu u cetvrtak

----------


## s_iva

Manola, lijepo je porasla!

----------


## Medeja

Sve ce biti u redu, koncentriraj se na to da ti je beta porasla.
To je najvaznije.
Nadam se da ce u cetvrtak biti lijepa troznamenkasta betica!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lily

drage moje suborke! inace vas redovno citam i navijam s vama, a sad bi trebala i vašu pomoć.... Ovako, u postupku feta sam, vraćena 1bc, nakon et primila brevactid 1500. eh sad... jučer popodne znači 7dnt (dan et brojim ko nulti) sam šiznula i popiškila gravignost mini i dobila svijetlu ali sasvim lijepo vidljivu crticu! Pitanje za milijun dolara- ostaci brevactida ili t??

----------


## s_iva

Lily, brevactidu treba 5 dana da se izluči. Jednom sam ga primila u nedjelju, a test radila u petak i bio je negativan.
Dakle..... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

sve je moguće pa nema druge nego da piškiš sutra, pa preksutra  :Smile:  u svakom slučaju rekla bih da si uspjela  :Klap:  javi dalje!

----------


## Lily

di mi je post nestao...
mislim da ću pišnut još i danas popodne jedan samo da vidim dal se još crtica drži, a nije isključeno i još koji :Smile:  do bete koja je u pon... javim svakako.... najgore (ili najbolje) drži me osjećaj da je to to, ali ako me taj osjećaj lupi po glavi i ništa od toga... ko što smo sve već tu dobro naučile-živce na špagu i strpljenje....

----------


## s_iva

Javljaj detalje!

----------


## tetagogolina

*Manola*, kakva je beta danas???

----------


## marinab1304

nisam vam javila moje bete u ponedjeljak je bila 194,60 a jučer 447,60. sad cekamo prvi uzv 30.10. nadamo se da ce malo <3 kucati

----------


## Lily

Evo ponovo piskila...crtica je ista ko jucer ili cak malo jaca...vidjet cemo dalje.. marinab cestitam na super beti i sretno na uzv!

----------


## tetagogolina

Lily  :fige:  za lijepu betu

----------


## manola

Cestitam na betama i testicima. Ja sam skroz izludena. Beta je super. Jucer je bila 375. Opet moram vadit u ponedjeljak. Ali stalno imam smedi iscjedak i zna mi se pojavit crvena krv. Lezim i samo lezim. Cila sam u strahu da ne dode do spontanog. Pa valjda bi beta pokazala da plod propada. . . 
Nadam se najboljem....

----------


## Medeja

Manola, bravo!!!
Nemoj biti u strahu, misli pozitivno, vidi kakvu malu hrabricu imas.  :Smile: 
Drzim fige za dobru betu u ponedjeljak!!!  :Love:

----------


## marinab1304

čestitiam na betama i plusićima.
Cure help ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje danas ujutro sam umjesto andol 100 popila andol 300. svi su mi lijekovi u istoj kutiji i zabunila sam se. nigdjee na netu ništa ne pise pa ne znam jel se sta može dogoditi. jooooj.

----------


## bubekica

nece se nista dogoditi.

----------


## marinab1304

hvala ti bubekica smirila si me. sad sam ušla u 6. tjedan i sva sam na iglama do uzv-a

----------


## manola

Ja sam pila aspirin 100 i dr.mi je rekao da prestanem zbog krvarenja...pa cemo vidit hoce li se smirit kroz par dana...
Nadam se da bude sve dobro...

----------


## kleopatra

Imam pitanje za vas,na iglama sam....danas taman poslje druge smjene me sestra zvala da im pomognem popravit auto...i oko 22 dok sam sjedio odmarao i pričao sa šogijem me žena zvala da je prokrvarila.hitno sam išao po nju i na merkur.Čekao sam pol sata,ostavili su je gore.sestra je rekla da se ne brinemo(?)-na uzv koji je po njihovim riječima loš se vidi i gv i plod ali nije sposoban srceko prikazat,to cemo morat pricekat do jutra.pa sad sjedim na iglama....neku ohrabrujući savjet..inace 6 tjedana i 4 dana.Hvala.muž.

----------


## bubekica

> Imam pitanje za vas,na iglama sam....danas taman poslje druge smjene me sestra zvala da im pomognem popravit auto...i oko 22 dok sam sjedio odmarao i pričao sa šogijem me žena zvala da je prokrvarila.hitno sam išao po nju i na merkur.Čekao sam pol sata,ostavili su je gore.sestra je rekla da se ne brinemo(?)-na uzv koji je po njihovim riječima loš se vidi i gv i plod ali nije sposoban srceko prikazat,to cemo morat pricekat do jutra.pa sad sjedim na iglama....neku ohrabrujući savjet..inace 6 tjedana i 4 dana.Hvala.muž.


Zar nije ona prekjucer bila na uzv na kojem je je potvrdjena srcana akcija? I ako se ne varam, druga gv?

----------


## kleopatra

Da,ali na vv.sad sam se čuo s njom,radili su joj osnovne pretrage,to je sve što znam.

----------


## bubekica

Drzte se!

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Lijepi pozdrav svima... prvo da cestitam svim trudnicama, evo i ja sam betocekalica. Punkcija 14.10.( dobiveno 12 jajnih stanica), 
transfer je bio 16.10.(oplođeno ih 5, ostalo 4, 1 emb.vraćen, 3 emb. zamrz.), beta 01.11. 
Nakon transfera lagani hiper, 4 dana me sve boljelo, jedva sam hodala.. danas mi je 9dnt i kao da se ništa nije dogodilo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Nikakvih
simptoma, bolova, iscjedaka, trbuh se ispuhao..
Puno sreće svima!!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

*mirelis* i *Nina83* ništa se ne javljate. Kako ste???  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Imam pitanje za vas,na iglama sam....danas taman poslje druge smjene me sestra zvala da im pomognem popravit auto...i oko 22 dok sam sjedio odmarao i pričao sa šogijem me žena zvala da je prokrvarila.hitno sam išao po nju i na merkur.Čekao sam pol sata,ostavili su je gore.sestra je rekla da se ne brinemo(?)-na uzv koji je po njihovim riječima loš se vidi i gv i plod ali nije sposoban srceko prikazat,to cemo morat pricekat do jutra.pa sad sjedim na iglama....neku ohrabrujući savjet..inace 6 tjedana i 4 dana.Hvala.muž.


Ja sam prokrvarila preksinoć, a jučer sam bila na uzv i plod je u redu, srce kuca, kaže dr. da je u ranoj trudnoći moguće krvarenje koje ne mora biti štetno za plod, ali mi je preporučio mirovanje. Ja sam 6+1. Držim vam fige  :fige:

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala svima!!!!!! I ja(mi)vama držimo fige!!! jutros nakon vizite je žena otišla na pregled......na kraju sve u redu,bit ce tamo najvjerojatnije do pon,možda i duže.Koliko sam ja skužio ta krv je iz nekog ugruška a ŠLAG na tortu kad mi je rekla da je i drugo srceko proradilo..sad kao i do sad dan po dan borba,briga,veselje,nestrpljenje..muž

----------


## bubekica

Prekrasno, cestitam vam!  :Smile: 
Poljubi dragu!

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala i N A R A V N O da hocu!!!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

Super, čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nina 83

Tetagogolina evo me,ja sam imala 10 dana smedji iscjedak,pa sam odmarala,pratila sam vas,vidim da si i ti imala krvarenje ali sve je ok.Ja idem u petak na ultrazvuk,to ce mi bit 9 tj.nadam se da ce sve bit ok.Ni meni nije gin.vidio odakle taj iscjedak ali srca su kucala i rekao je da malo usporim,da odmaram.Zanima me nesto,dali je koja od cura imala to,desava mi se u zadnje vrijeme da osijetim ostru bol u pupku kao da mi netko iglu zabije,traje par sekundi i prestane.Meni se to desavalo i prije par god.kad nisam bila trudna,ali sad mi bas cesto,svakih par dana,grozan osjecaj.

----------


## tetagogolina

Nina83  :fige: 
Pišu li vam veličine ploda? Meni piše CRL 2.5mm na 6tt. To mi se čini malo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nina 83

neznam za taj CRL,nevidim da mi to negdje pise,imam samo velicina gest.vrec.24,1mm i druga 19,9mm i otkucaji 126 i 123

----------


## Kadauna

> Nina83 
> Pišu li vam veličine ploda? Meni piše CRL 2.5mm na 6tt. To mi se čini malo


nije malo, evo link na njemačku straniu, piše 6+0 trudnoća da je Scheitel Steiss Laenge ili crown rump length CRL 2 mm. 
Ti imaš upravo onoliko koliko moraš imati Nina83 čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje..

----------


## Kadauna

http://bluni.de/index.php/a/schwanger_bio_ssl

----------


## tetagogolina

> http://bluni.de/index.php/a/schwanger_bio_ssl



 :Shy kiss:  Kadauna

----------


## tetagogolina

> Lijepi pozdrav svima... prvo da cestitam svim trudnicama, evo i ja sam betocekalica. Punkcija 14.10.( dobiveno 12 jajnih stanica), 
> transfer je bio 16.10.(oplođeno ih 5, ostalo 4, 1 emb.vraćen, 3 emb. zamrz.), beta 01.11. 
> Nakon transfera lagani hiper, 4 dana me sve boljelo, jedva sam hodala.. danas mi je 9dnt i kao da se ništa nije dogodilo  Nikakvih
> simptoma, bolova, iscjedaka, trbuh se ispuhao..
> Puno sreće svima!!!!


Dobrodošla i držim figice da te razveseli beta  :fige: 
Pusti simptome/nesimptome

----------


## Lily

Zene moje drage, evo nakon 5 dana poz testova danas 12 dnt beta 545,2  :Very Happy:  sad cekanje uzv i malog srceka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Zene moje drage, evo nakon 5 dana poz testova danas 12 dnt beta 545,2  sad cekanje uzv i malog srceka


Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Danas mi je 11 dnt, jutro test negativan, a od jučer krenuli bolovi nalik pms, i smeđkasti iscjedak.
Zanima me ako sutra izvadim betu i bude 0 mogu li prestati s utrogestanima?, i ne moram ponavljati 01.11.
kada sam i morala vaditi betu? Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Lily

hvala tetagogolina, još ne mogu vjerovat... vidim da je i tebi fet bio uspješan, nisam vjerovala kad su mi rekli da su s fetom velike šanse, ali eto baš mi je fet dobitni, možda zato šta nema tolko hormona, pikanja i ostalih čari stimulacije...

----------


## bubekica

:D :D
cestitam!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Kleopatra, Nina*  - čestitke!!!!! Kako je divno imati dupliće!!!!!!

----------


## Medeja

Cestitam, Lily!!! Divna beta!!!

----------


## žužy

> Zene moje drage, evo nakon 5 dana poz testova danas 12 dnt beta 545,2  sad cekanje uzv i malog srceka


 :Klap:  Čestitam!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, čestitam na trudnoćama. Sretno do kraja~~~~~

Tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljaj...


*Manola*, jesi radila jučer betu?

----------


## manola

Cestitam svima na betama.
Ja sam vadila jucer betu bila je 2470 ali ja i dalje krvarim i imam prave pravcate menstrualne bolove s obilnim krvarenjem vec 4 dana skoro. Prije toga smedi iscjedak. Znaci od pocetka trudnoce krvarenje. Bila sam na uz potvrdena je trudnoca 5tt. Kaze doktor da sve super izgleda i da je sve na svom mjestu. Ne vidi odkud tolika kolicina krvi. Tako sam u strahu....ne znam sta da mislim ni sta da radim. Zar je stvarno moguce tako jako krvarenje i da se beba odrzi....

----------


## marinab1304

cure čestitam na novim betama.
ja opet nemam krvarenje ali nemam nikakve mučnine ništa,, sad sam u 6 tt.

----------


## Sadie

Stigneš imati mučnine, one se pojavljuju između 6. i 8tt. Ak ih ne budeš imala, budi sretna. Meni su sramežljivo krenule oko 5tt i u 15tt još uvijek mi je mučno.

----------


## marinab1304

ma bojim se u četvrtak idem na uzv bit ću punih 7 tt, samo da srce kuca

----------


## Medeja

Sve ce biti u redu, marina.
Samo pozitivno razmisljaj.
Taman je vrijeme da se srceko cuje.
Vibram za pregled ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sadie

Bude sve u redu. Normalno je da brines.  :Wink:

----------


## marinab1304

brinem se... na iglama sam.. još mi je ovo sve nestvarno i još uopće nisam svjesna da u meni raste mali čovjek.

----------


## tetagogolina

*marinab*, ideš slijedeći četvrtak jel da, ne danas?
i kad si to krvarila, ne mogu nigdje pronać?

----------


## bl33

drage cure, help! beta 11 dnt mi je 64, nakon transfera jedne blastociste i jednog kao četverodnevnog zametka. ima li nade za nas?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

beta je mala, ali dok se ne vidi duplanje, tesko je reci. nade ima definitivno.
sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tin

pozdrav cure, i ja vam se pridružujem.danas mi je bio transfer, jednog embrija ( pošto je kod muža nađeno samo 2 spermija) , imam još 6 js zaleđenih u poliklinici cito. tako ako nam ovo ne upali imamo rezerve..a svim ostalim betočekalicama želim puno sreće

----------


## antony34

Tin sretno. Nadam se da ce ti ovaj put uspjeti :Smile:

----------


## bl33

hvala bubekica! evo stigao današnji nalaz, beta se utriplala  :Smile:  danas je 187!

----------


## tin

hvala antony34, šta ima kod vas?

----------


## tetagogolina

> hvala bubekica! evo stigao današnji nalaz, beta se utriplala  danas je 187!


 :Very Happy:  super

----------


## bl33

ovo je tako nestvarno!
sad čekam uzv za jedno 10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Tin ja cu krajem 11 mj na prirodni.

----------


## tin

> Tin ja cu krajem 11 mj na prirodni.


sretno  :Smile:

----------


## hulija

Cestitam svima trudnicima meni su vratili dva dvodnevnI embrionI I sada treba da uradim betu na 7 mi strah me fata ima li nada za mene

----------


## tin

> Cestitam svima trudnicima meni su vratili dva dvodnevnI embrionI I sada treba da uradim betu na 7 mi strah me fata ima li nada za mene


ima meni je vraćen jedan embrij pa se nadam, imala sam jučer termperaturu 37 a jutros 36.4 ne znam da li je to loš znak ??

----------


## hulija

I meni je prvi put vraten1 embrion I ostala Sam trudna ali zavrsio je lose sa blighted ovum

----------


## tin

> I meni je prvi put vraten1 embrion I ostala Sam trudna ali zavrsio je lose sa blighted ovum


zao mi je, bit ce sad bolje  :Smile: . meni je ovo drugi pokušaj u citu, svaki put po jedan embri vraćen ( zbog lošeg nalaza muža). imam još zaleđeno 6 jajni stanica u Citu pa cemo "pucat" kako kaže dr.poljak

----------


## Zečurka

Bok cure
 :Coffee:  Hm, patim se tu s idejama bi-ne bi...zapravo me ždere pitanje trebam li uopće ići vaditi betu ukoliko mi kućni test (ili nekoliko njih)pokaže minus?
Momentalno mi još uzaludnog bodenja iglama, trčanja s posla i skrivanja + konačna šamarčina ne djeluju nimalo primamljivo. Ovoga puta smo konačno došli do et-a, dvije osmostanične treći dan, 8dpt popišam minus (naravno, a i kaj bi drugo :drek: ) Danas mi je 11 dpt, pišnut ću opet test sutra. Simptoma nema, menge nema, nikakvog curenja nema...onako, ništa ne osjećam čak ni od utrića.   Trebala bih zvati ginića za uputnicu i od toga mi je muka, da me ispituje još i on. Ma gadi mi se sve.
Sorry, baš sam super volje. :Nope:

----------


## tetagogolina

Pišni ti jednog i sutra  :Wink:

----------


## LunaG

Zdravo svima. Vec nekoliko dana vas citam i saznajem nove stvari preko vasim iskustvama. Cestitam svima koi su u blazenom stanju, a svim drugima gde pripadam i ja zelim da je to i Bozja volja da budemo i mi blagosloveni sa plodom nasom ljubavi. Jas sam 7dp3det danas. Bog nas blagoslovio.

----------


## LunaG

Pozdrav svim curama, i cekalicama bete gde pripadam i ja, kao i novim trudnicama

Nova sam ovdje, vec neko vrijeme vas citam i evo odlucih da se prikljucim.... Danas mi je 8d 3det i sam srecna, a 07.11 planiram Bhcg.

----------


## tin

LunaG sretno

----------


## stela10

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje ali već vas dugo čitam. Čestitke trudnicama i sretno čekalicama. Evo i ja nova čekalica. Danas je 8dpt. Vraćeni. 4 dan jedan osmostanični i jedna morula. Što se više bliži dan bete to me više strpljenje napušta

----------


## LunaG

tin hvala puno. 
Stela10 sretno i tebi. Daj Boze da ova godina bude srecna za sve nas. Ja jedem mnogo, imam i kiseline i moj je stomak jako vidljiv. Citam dosta, gledam i TV, i idem na setnju svaki dan nakon 4dpet, hvala Bogu sto ima sunca. Kako vi provodite dane do bete?

----------


## LunaG

tin hvala od srca.
stela10 sretno i tebi. Kako prolazis dane? Ja sam posle 4dpet pocela izlazit i setala se malo. Hvala Bogu ima sunca jos. Inace ne osjecam nista, jadem puno i moj stomak je dosta vidljiv, imam i kiseline u zeludac. Citam dosta, gledam i TV, i dosta se smijem, na posao ne idem uzela sam odmor, ici cu nakon bete sa Bogom napred. Meni je trece IVF ICSI i nadam se da ce biti uspesno.
Nadam se da ce ova godina jos biti srecna za mnogo od nas. Za mene je, ispunila mi se jedna zelja u pocetku godine, hvala Bogu, sad se nadam i molim da dobijem jos jedno  :Heart:  neka je Bozja volja.

----------


## stela10

Hvala LunaG. Kratim dane čitajući forum. Užasno sporo prolaze. Od simptoma, imam ih sve I ništa. Bojim se da ih večinu umišljam iako su vjerojatno posljedica utrića. Danas 9dpt imam osječaj kao da ću svaki tren dobiti (trebam dobiti sutra) a I bazalna mi je 36.84 što mislim da je prenisko za trudnoću. Lađe polako tonu

----------


## LunaG

Draga stela10, ne trazi simptome. Zasto meris temperaturu, ne misli na tome bar ako mozes. Zovi neku blizu osobu koja zna za ovaj tvoj postupak i prosetajte malo, ako ne mozes za tvojim dragim. Ja sam uzela odmora a isto i moj suprug, tako da mnogo malo ljudi (3) znaju za mene/nas. Ja i moj muz svaki dan setamo po shopping centrima, pa smo otisli i na planini bluzu nas i hodali, pa sjeli na klupi da odmorimo, pa suncali se malo na suncu, pa bili do crkve, pa do groblja. Moj suprug vazda me pita: jesi li? Ja njemu odgovaram neznam  :Smile:  pa se smijemo, grlimo, stvarno zelimo da se desi ovaj put. Danas sam se cula za IVF sestrom treba mi jos terapije ali nemam recept da bi mogla kupit istu, pa ona mi rekla da mogu 12 dana nakon embriotransfera da uradim betu  :Smile:  U cetvrtak idem po betu. Glavu gore, Bog te blagoslovio. Pusa od mene

----------


## stela10

LunaG, hvala na podršci. Ne tražim simptome, ali normalno osluškujem svoje tijelo. Dosta loše podnosim utriće pa se zato osječam još napetije. Jučer me obuzeo osjećaj da će m stići svaki tren, pa jutros napravila test, negativan. Betu bi trebala vaditi u petak. Tebi LunaG sretno u četvrtak, a i ostalima  :Heart:

----------


## MallaPlava

Danas je 14dpt 3det, a betu vadim tek u petak. Do danas sam se dobro držala i bila sva pozitivna, danas mi je previše. 
Cure koje su bile samnom na transferu su već vadile betu i niti jedna nije trudna  :Sad:  to me skroz uništilo. 
Stalno nešto osjećam, a sve što osjećam može biti i od utrića, a jučer ujutro sam imala užasne mučnine i povraćala sam, tako da sam se dodatno ponadala. Bojim se doma raditi test i MM me uvjerava da ga ne radim. Sva sreća da radim jer da sam doma, ne znam da li bi dočekala petak... i ne znam zašto me dr tjera da tako kasno vadim betu.

----------


## hulija

I ja u petak vadim betu od simptomi imam sve I svasta I mislim da oh umislim duri

----------


## hulija

Ja moram da odmaram posto posle samo nekoliko saati po et Sam prokrvarila nekoliko kapi krvI uzasno je dosadno u kuci

----------


## stela10

MallaPlava, da dugacko je cekanje do bete. Meni su rekli da vadim 12dp. Ali ja idem sutra tj. 11dpt, pa ce mi nalaz biti u petak gotov. Ako vadim u petak moram cekati nalaz do ponedjeljka. Mislim ako je 0, svejedno je dan prije, a ako je pozitivn ionako cu morati ponavljati. Cure drzim vam svima fige za taj petak

----------


## stela10

Hulija, sve I svasta je nabolji opis :grouphug:

----------


## hulija

Povracanje glavobolja osetlivostna mirisi trbuh I grudi ko balon

----------


## MallaPlava

Tako i ja, sve osjecam, i baš sam se nadala. A onda mi curka kojoj je beta 0.30 rekla da je i njoj sve bilo tako  :Sad: 
Ali neka nas naše velike bete iznenade  :Smile: 
Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## stela10

Mene svaki simptom drži dva dana pa onda stane. To se moje tijelo igra samnom :Smile:  :Smile: . Mislim ipak da je to sve od utrića iako bi mi sve voljele da su simptomi.

----------


## MallaPlava

Da li netko zna jesu nalazi bete na VV isti dan ili ću morati čekati sub/pon?

----------


## Bananka

MallaPlava, nalaz ti bude isti dan prije podne.
ja sam vadila svaki puta oko 8h i bila do nakasnije 12h gotova.

----------


## MallaPlava

Bananka, hvala za info. Ajde bar jedna dobra vijest. Mislim da bi me dotuklo da moram još koji dan čekati :D

----------


## Bananka

Znala sam otici i 14dnt dvodnevnog embrija. Dr.je rekla ako je doslo do T da bi se trebalo vidjeti na beti (ß).
Želim da te ß iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

MallaPlava, beta na vv se vadi oko 8 i nakon sale te doktorica prozove da ti procita nalaz. To je zgodno jer u slucaju negativne bete (puj, puj, necu coprat) se mozes odmah dogovoriti za dalje.
Ako ne zelis cekati, mozes i nazvati kasnije.
Sretno!  :fige:

----------


## MallaPlava

O joj kako želim čekati  :Smile:  hvala vam, divne ste!!!!
Bubekica, nekako sam spremna na to da ću se morati dogovarati za novi postupak pa se možda opet družimo  :Smile:  Ako je tako, samo da markeri budu ok pa da mi dozvole stimulirani ciklus.

----------


## LunaG

Drage cure,
Ja javljam negativnu betu na 12dpet, od naseg 3 IVF pokusaja.  :Crying or Very sad:  Zdravlje, sto je nase doci ce ali kad ne znase. Zelim vam puno srece i pozitivne energije prema putem kojim se vi krecete. Ja cu vas i dalje slediti i citati, uciti od vas i spodelivat moje iskustvo. Budite blagoslvljeni!   :Heart:

----------


## kika222

Draga luna žao mi je  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## stela10

Luna žao mi je od srca
Evo nažalost i ja nastavljam sa negativnim vijestima. Beta 1,2 :Sad: 
Trudim se cijeli  dan prihvatiti to  kao jedno novo iskustvo, ali teško je.

----------


## žužy

*LunaG,stela10* ,žao mi je...nema predaje,treba iči dalje  :Love: 

Svim betočekalicama - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mona22

> *LunaG,stela10* ,žao mi je...nema predaje,treba iči dalje 
> 
> Svim betočekalicama - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


potpis

----------


## stela10

Hvala cure. To mi I mm kaze. Danas cu se isplakati a sutra krecem u nove pobjede

----------


## hulija

Stela zao mi je ja sutra cu da radim beta hcg kod mene prvo IVF mi je bio uspesno no zavrsio je sa blighted ovum I sada neznam sto ce biti sutra I tada mi je bio tako povracala Sam I sada je isto ali sada imam vraceno 2 embrionI a tada samo 1 embrion

----------


## bubekica

Hulija sretno sutra!

----------


## stela10

Hulija sretno.Razveseli nas sutra

----------


## MallaPlava

Cure, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:  drži te se!!

----------


## tetagogolina

cure žao mi je  :grouphug:

----------


## hulija

I kod mene nista od sinoc krvarim to je to placem ali sta je tu je

----------


## marinab1304

cure žao mi je  :grouphug: 


svim betočekalicama držim  :fige: 

moj potpis sve govori  :Very Happy:

----------


## stela10

Hulija žao mi je :Crying or Very sad: . Baš smo neki negativni niz napravile. Glavu gore i idemo dalje. Ja sam jučer plakala cijeli dan ali danas dogovorila novi postupak, nema odustajanja. 
Marina  :grouphug:  Hvala

----------


## žužy

*hulija*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!

----------


## kika222

Tužnice moje, grlim vas i znajte da mi je jako žao :Sad: 
Čekalicama i svima u postupcima želim svu sreću :Smile: 


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## MallaPlava

Nažalost, osjećaj je bio ispravan, beta 0,50. Ali uspjela sam iznenaditi samu sebe i još nisam ni suzu pustila. Otišla sam jutros sa pla

----------


## MallaPlava

Fali dio... Otišla sam sa planom kako drugi put biti uspješniji. 
Jedva sam preživjela čekanje, ali su cure oko mene vidjele da sam van sebe pa su me spasile. Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## stela10

Nadala sam se da ces nas barem ti razveseliti. Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Malla plava, zao mi je...
Jesi to na vuku vadila? Onda smo se fulale, ja sam nosila ispravnu uputnicu za konzultacije od srijede...

----------


## hulija

Kod mene je biohemiska trudnoca. betahcg 10,4 I krvarim to je to ova mi se ponavlja drugi put

----------


## pak

MallaPlava, hulija  zao mi je , drzite se !

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je cure...  :grouphug:

----------


## tin

cure žao mi je, vidim da ima dosat neuspjeli trudnoća..ni ja se ne nadam pretjerano, mislim da ni neću radit betu možda samo kućni test..nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, a vraćen mi samo jedan embri

----------


## MallaPlava

Hvala cure!!!!
Bubekica, da na VV, ali sam malo kasnila. Iako bih rado da se vidimo, obzirom da sam tek u prvom ili drugom mjesecu gore, nadam se da ti tada više nećeš imati razloga dolaziti gore  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala cure!!!!
> Bubekica, da na VV, ali sam malo kasnila. Iako bih rado da se vidimo, obzirom da sam tek u prvom ili drugom mjesecu gore, nadam se da ti tada više nećeš imati razloga dolaziti gore


I ja sam gore tek u sijecnju  :Smile:

----------


## MallaPlava

Onda ćemo skupa u nove pobjede :D

----------


## hulija

I kod mene beta je danas pala e sad neznam sta dale koji sve ispitivanja treba da uradim zasto ova mi se ponavlja drugi put

----------


## bubekica

hulija,
virni na temu imunoloske pretrage, tamo je popis.
Najbitniji su kariogram i pretrage trombofilije, bar sam takav dojam stekla.
Saljem zagrljaj.

----------


## tin

jutros sam primjetila na gacicama lagano krvarenje  :Sad:  , ne znam da li je menzes il sta?  sutra trebam vadit betu

----------


## tetagogolina

tin,  :fige:  za veliku betu i da krvarenje ne pređe u mengu

----------


## kameleon

tin  :Love:  kažu da u ranoj trudnoći moguće krvariti bez nekih posljedica. Miruj i nadam se da sutra javljaš lijepu betu!!!!!!!!
jesi radila neki testić??
ja danas 5dnt,brojim dan po dan, bez nekih značajnih simptoma, osim što je želja velika..

----------


## teky

Pozdrav...

da se i ja javim ovdje...uvijek citam i pratim al nikako ne sudjelujem  :Smile: 

danas mi je 12 dpt nakon sto mi je u Fet-u vracena blasta ...simptomi..ih ne znam sta bi rekla..bolne grudi, bol u trbuhu kao da cu svakog trena dobiti, snovi u kojima sam se budila mokra od zelje ..i tako to :D
i danas se pobudim i nesto smečkasto na gacicama...mislim si ok nista od tog..trebala sam dobiti u nedjelju pa evo je ...zakašnjelo stiglA..al ne da vrag meni mira i napravim test..kad ono crtica je tu..doduse slabija od kontrolne al tu je...pa daj jos jedan test..kad ono isto .. 

nije mi jasno  :Rolling Eyes: 

netko slicnog iskustva?  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*teky* smedjarenja su jako cesta u ranim trudnocama. kada vadis betu?
preporucam ti da mirujes i javis se svom lijecniku, mozda poveca dozu progesterona ako misli da je potrebno i preporuci ranije vadjenje bete.
sretno i  :fige:  da beta bude ogroooomnaaaa!

----------


## teky

pa trebala sam krajem tjedna znaci u petak .. utrice vec stavljam 3x2.. vidjet cu kroz dan kako ce biti al kod dr svakako idem popodne...

hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

teky, izvadi betu....možda je samo pucanje žilice pri gniježđenju mrve  :Yes:

----------


## tin

> tin  kažu da u ranoj trudnoći moguće krvariti bez nekih posljedica. Miruj i nadam se da sutra javljaš lijepu betu!!!!!!!!
> jesi radila neki testić??
> ja danas 5dnt,brojim dan po dan, bez nekih značajnih simptoma, osim što je želja velika..


nisam radila nikakav test, nešto mi raspoloženje skroz palo..ne znam hocu li nastavit sa ultricima?

----------


## tin

ali temperatura mi je 37 C al samo popodne. evo i sad sam mjerila

----------


## kameleon

nastavi s utrićima do bete, je ti krenulo jače ili?

----------


## hulija

I kod mene je sada imalo krvarenje a beta je bila pozitivna ali nazalost zavrsilo lose

----------


## hulija

A nemora znaciti da kod svima ce da bude tako sada cu prvo da ponovim histeroskopija posto ona mi je vec stara 5 god moj ginic je rekao da to moze da bude problem sa matericom uradit cu genetskI I imunolski ispitivanja I torch

----------


## tin

> nastavi s utrićima do bete, je ti krenulo jače ili?


nije jako, slabo mada ja mislim da je to menustracija   :Sad: . neću ni vadit betu

----------


## tin

al buni me temperatura koja je 37C i danas, a nisam prehlađena

----------


## žužy

*tin*,nisi izvadila betu?
Još stavljaš utriće?

----------


## tin

nisam izvadila betu, sutra ću uradit kućni test. ako mi bude ovako krv uckalo ko danas..stavljam ultrice, mada sam preskočila jutros ali na nagovor muža stavila sam popodne.

----------


## hulija

Tin produzi sa terapijom mozda je u pitanje samo malo krvarenje I ako ima krvarenje ne znaci da nisi trudna

----------


## rafo

Poz moje heroine,do sad imala 4 prirodna i 2 stimulirana,ostale m 4 insiminacije,na prirodno radili u srijedu bila stopericaBrevacctide u cetvrtak inisjrmenacija,znate da znam da se test ne adi dok ne kasni menzes,ali ja ga danas napravila u dvi crte,jel to moguce

----------


## teky

napravi test...nikad ne znas...tako sam i ja mislila nista nakon sto sam vidjela sukrvicu pa je ipak pozitivna beta  :Wink:

----------


## teky

ipak je pozitivna beta ...151 za sad...vidjet cemo kako ce dalje biti. dr kaze ne vidi nista zabrinjavajuce iako je prerano da se uopce nesto i vidi u maternici. da mirujem i nastavim s utricima..pa kontrola za 2 tjedna ako se sta ne promijeni.

 :Trep trep:

----------


## tin

teky drago mi je da vam je uspjelo, a reci mi kako je tebi bilo krvarenje. meni jedino poslije piškenja kad se brišem na papiru ostanu tragovi sukrvice pomješani sa ultricima a na ulošku skoro pa ništa..pa ne znam šta da napravim. tako mi je krenilo od jučer ujutro

----------


## tin

[QUOTE=hulija;2697729]Tin produzi sa terapijom mozda je u pitanje samo malo krvarenje I ako ima krvarenje ne znaci da nisi trud
tako ću i napravit, jedino ako sutra ne krene pravo

----------


## teky

> teky drago mi je da vam je uspjelo, a reci mi kako je tebi bilo krvarenje. meni jedino poslije piškenja kad se brišem na papiru ostanu tragovi sukrvice pomješani sa ultricima a na ulošku skoro pa ništa..pa ne znam šta da napravim. tako mi je krenilo od jučer ujutro



isto tako..cini mi se da nema tih utrica da ne bi nista ni primjetila  :Smile:

----------


## tin

sad sam radila test i negativan je samo jedna crtica  :Sad: .a i dalje nema menustruacije

----------


## eryngium

> Poz moje heroine,do sad imala 4 prirodna i 2 stimulirana,ostale m 4 insiminacije,na prirodno radili u srijedu bila stopericaBrevacctide u cetvrtak inisjrmenacija,znate da znam da se test ne adi dok ne kasni menzes,ali ja ga danas napravila u dvi crte,jel to moguce


Naravno da je moguće, dapače, rekla bih da je i očekivano. Dobila si štopericu tj. bhcg koji test za trudnoću i otkriva. Pričekaj barem dva puna tjedna od inseminacije ako ne dobiješ, onda testiraš.

----------


## red pepper

> Poz moje heroine,do sad imala 4 prirodna i 2 stimulirana,ostale m 4 insiminacije,na prirodno radili u srijedu bila stopericaBrevacctide u cetvrtak inisjrmenacija,znate da znam da se test ne adi dok ne kasni menzes,ali ja ga danas napravila u dvi crte,jel to moguce


Ti nama stvarno nisi povjerovala na forum.hr kada smo ti napisali da ti je prerano da ti test pokaže trudnoću 5 dana nakon inseminacije prije koje si dobila štopericu?  :neznam:

----------


## hulija

Tin mila idi ispitaj betahcg mozda je jos rano da ga detektuje kucni test trudnoca

----------


## tin

a dobila sam jutros  :Sad:

----------


## hulija

Tin zao mi je dusicke no sve je to bozjavolja da mora da tako bude I ja sam plakala ovih dana cele noci ni Sam spavala razmisljala sam sta dalje no to je to

----------


## tin

> Tin zao mi je dusicke no sve je to bozjavolja da mora da tako bude I ja sam plakala ovih dana cele noci ni Sam spavala razmisljala sam sta dalje no to je to


jel vi to odustajete?! mi se za azoospermijom borimo 5 godina i ne  namjeravamo odustat. znam da je božija volja, al probat ćemo još koji put, imam ja u citu zaleđeno 6 jajni stanica pa ćemo pokušat ponovo u 12 h

----------


## hulija

Ne hvala bogu ja imam30 godinI I imala sam2 neuspesnih trudnoce prvo blighted ovum sada biohemiska trudnoca I sada kada ce docI ciklus. pocinjem sa ispitivanja zasto mi se desava ovo kod nas sada je bio sve ok. ja imam hiperprolaktinemija I hipotireoza no sada prl I tsh sa eutirox I bromergon su bili ok mm spermogram je bio los I njega smo ga popravili I to je to

----------


## hulija

Ali smuceno mi je vec od klinikama od lekarama od ispitivanja od sve

----------


## tin

znam kako vam je, kod mog muža je jako loš spermiogram a kod mene zasad sve ok.probat cemo još koji put

----------


## Anci272

Pozdrav svim betocekalicama i ostalim forumasicama!
Citam vas svaki dan i puno ste mi pomogle da prebrodim ove dane cekanja, ali nisam se mogla prisiliti da pisem. Nekako sam bila uvjerena da ni ovaj put nece biti uspjesno. U ponedjeljak trebam raditi betu i danas sam se 11dpt 2 blastociste jedva odlučila da napravim testić. Još uvijek ne vjerujem sama sebi ali nakon samo 10-15 sekundi pojavile su se dvije jednako debele tamne crte.  :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever: 
Sad ne mogu docekati ponedjeljak da vidim rezultate bete.

----------


## kika222

Anči super će biti beta!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!
Svim čekalicama želim plusiće, i velike bete :Smile: 
Tužnicama mogu samo poslati zagrljaj , sa nadom da će već sljedeći postupak biti dobitan :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

*Anci272* čestitam  :Very Happy:  Beta će biti super!
*kika222* kako si, jesu počeli trudnički simptomi? Uskoro je i uzv, javi nam vijesti sa uzv-a  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

Anci272  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anci272

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:  
Javit cu sutra kakva je beta.

----------


## hulija

Anci ajde obraduj ne

----------


## Anci272

Beta je 986!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Anči super!!!!!! Čestitam :Smile:  sretno do kraja!!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Ajde super! Čestitam!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bugaboo

Anci cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

Anci super cestitam !

----------


## Anci272

Hvala vam cure! Jos uvijek sam u soku da smo konacno uspjeli. :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Anci, cestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

Anči čestitam!!!

----------


## žužy

> Hvala vam cure! Jos uvijek sam u soku da smo konacno uspjeli.


Čestitam,super brojčica!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebushkica

Anci cestitam  :Smile: ))

----------


## hulija

Anci cestitam

----------


## Anci272

Hvala vam, drage moje! Danas sam isla ponavljati betu i bila sam toliko smusena. Od jucer nisam osjecala sve one simptome koje sam pripisivala trudnoci i bila sam uvjerena da druga beta nece biti dobra. Ujutro sam predala sestri uputnicu i dogovorila s njom nazvati doktoricu za nalaz, uzela jaknu i pravac vanka niz stepenice. Dosla sam do prizemlja kad mi je sinulo da nisam izvadila krv.  :Shock:  Mogla sam se isto tako i na poslu sjetiti.  :Laughing:  
Ali nakraju je dobro ispalo, beta je 2625.

----------


## Snekica

Anci to se zove trudnička smotanost :D Čestitam od srca!

----------


## eryngium

Anci  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Sad dosadno i školski do kraja.

----------


## sushi

čestitam Anci!

----------


## malenna88

anci cestitam

----------


## orhideja.

Danas 12dnt dvodnevna dva embrija, točno u 12h jedva vidljiva crtica (na slici) uzivo se bolje vidi
beta u petak  :Cekam:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## tetagogolina

da, vidim nešto slabašno lijevo  :Smile: 

 :fige:  za lijepu betu u petak

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzz svima....evo da se i ja pridružim....danas mi je 7dnt i sva sam zbunjena...imam osjećaj da ću dobiti M. :/ naime ovo mi je prvi transfer i sve mi je još novo pa sam sva zbunjena i imam osjećaj da umišljam....molim one curke koje imaju iskustva da mi pomognu...dali je normalno osjećat bol kao za mengu ili....hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

littlemouse1 u dobitnom ciklusu me toliko bolio trbuh ta dva dana kad sam trebala dobit da se nisam mogla drzat ravno,ali eto nikad nije dosla....sretno

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala.... :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Hello! Ima li još predbožićnih betočekalica?
Ja sam jučer bila na FET-u, vraćena jedna lijepa blastica.
I sada slijedi  :Raspa:

----------


## bebushkica

Bok svima...sutra je transfer pa me zanima koliko dugo ste vi mirovale-2,3, tjedan, dva dana?

----------


## kitty

Ja ne mirujem uopće. Sve najnormalnije radim. Tako sam i prošli put kad je bilo uspješno  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Kitty znaci ides i na posao ili?

----------


## kitty

Da, idem na posao. To jest, ovaj tjedan mi se slučajno potrefilo da sam na godišnjem ali da nije uzela bih slobodan dan samo za dan transfera (prekjučer). U ponedjeljak idem normalno raditi.

----------


## stela10

Evo ja sutra idem na transfer. Nadam se božićnom čudu!

----------


## kitty

Sretno stela10!
Meni danas 3.dnt, simptoma zasad nikakvih  :Cekam:

----------


## bebushkica

Stela i ja isto...sretno nam bilo hehe

----------


## stela10

Kitty I Bubeshkica saljem vam puno pozitivnih vibrica, I nek nam je sa srecom. Ja odnijela dvije mrve danas kuci I sad slijedi ono najgore- iscekivanje.

----------


## kitty

:Klap:  stela10. Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## stela10

29.  Taman poslije Bozica

----------


## Twinolina

evo da se i ja predstavim - isto jučer bila na transferu, 3. dan, 1 osmostanični. imam doma dva gremlina iz prvog postupka, prošli su 6 god  :Wink:  
meni mm ne da da išta radim, ali eto skuham ručak i operem suđe makar. zaboravila sam kako naporno može biti ovo mirovanje. a tek je 1. dan nakon transfera. 
beta isto 29.-og, a sad pokušavam naći kad najranije mogu napraviti urinski test pa si mislim na Badnjak....

----------


## Twinolina

ne znam kud mi je nestao post, ali evo, da ponovim...

jučer je bio ET osmostaničnog zametka i mirovanje mi već dosadilo...mm mi ne da da radim išta,ali ja ipak skuham ručak. imam dva dečka iz prvog postupka, prošli su 6 godina. uspjelo od prve. sad se nadam istom scenariju, nema razloga da ne uspije. to je barem moja filozofija. imala sam jednu stimulaciju u svibnju, ali prekinuta je 10.d.c. po meni je bila promašena, ali vodila ju je dr na zamjeni pa mogu reći da me nije niti poznavala. 
sada je drugačije, starija sam 7 godina, imam dvoje djece, svako sa svojim potrebama i problemima, ali nekako si mislim da ako je suđeno - bit će, nisam od stakla pa da se slomim, a maternica bi trebala biti savršeno udobno i idealno mjesto da se braco ili seka ugnjijezdi....
moram samo reći da me ovi gestageni ubijaju, pijem duphastone i još stavljam crinone gel pa sam svejedno pospana, a ne spavam baš naj....,ali sve se to da izdržati.

i ja bih betu trebala raditi 29.-og,ali ću svejedno na Badnjak napraviti kućni urinski...trebao bi pokazati, to bi bio 12.dpo.

----------


## kitty

Pozdrav, Twinolina! Mislim da ti je Badnjak idealan dan za testić  :Wink: .

Meni sutra 6.dpt blastice pa si mislim kako bi ujutro mogla jedan testić... hm...

----------


## stela10

Nije li Badnjak prerano za testic?  Badnjak je tek 9 dpt. Meni dr. Rekao 27.ili  28.  Isto su mi vraceni 3. Dan jedan 10 stanicni I jedan 12 stanicni.

----------


## kitty

Svašta je prerano i nije prerano... kako se uzme. Ja sam prošli put imala plusić 8. dan nakon transfera dvodnevnih  :Aparatic:

----------


## stela10

Super. Nisam znala da je moguce tako rano. Ja cu ipak probati izdrzati poslije Bozica. Strah me ako bude neg onda cu biti u depri za Bozic. Inace jucer sam bila puna pozitive, ali danas me uhvatio strah. Imam grceve u donjem dijelu trbuha, tako mi bilo I prosli puta dan nakon transfera I bio -

----------


## kitty

Grčevi mogu biti i pozitivan znak  :Smile: . A i svi znamo da su simptomi PMS-a i trudnoće vrlo slični i da se ništa zapravo ne zna dok beta ne presudi.

----------


## Twinolina

a ja sam nekako uuvjerena da je to to i uopće ne razmišljam da nije. nekako si mislim da nema razloga da se ne primi pa, po Sheldonovskoj logici - primit će se  :Smile: 
kupit ću si neki testić osjetljivosti 25 IU i na Badnjak piškim!
moji simptomi su vezani uz preosjetljivost grudi, flatulenciju i vjetrove, a iskreno ove dve noći sanjam užasno žive snove. i bez obzira na to što odmaram, u 10 navečer idem spavat ko kokica. mislim da je to od silnih progestagena koje uzimam. ima li koja s tim simptomima?
planiram tek u subotu malo izaći na kavicu i sl. naprosto neću prije.

----------


## stela10

Kitty hvala na podrsci :Smile: . Progesteron utjece na te simptome. Ja uzimam utrogestan 3x2. Grudi bolne, isto pospana I umorna I naduta. Ja ne mirujem. Ne naprezem se ali normalno obavljam dnevne aktivnosti, pa I kavice. Mislim da je lagana setnja cak I preporucljiva, ali eto bas gadno vrijeme ovih dana

----------


## kitty

Meni je uz dijete od nepune 2 godine mirovanje neizvedivo. A mislim da realno nije ni potrebno.

----------


## stela10

Kitty vjerujem da I podizes dijete.

----------


## Twinolina

moji su veliki pa mi to nije problem, a i mm sve radi. samo meni se više ne miruje, odoh u grad popodne!

----------


## garfield

Trebam pomoć.... danas mi je 16 dnt  2 3-dnevna 8-stanična (beta 19.12.) i počeo me jako boliti desni jajnik a bol prelazi na desnu nogu, bol je kao da mi netko čupa jajnik

----------


## stela10

Twinolina samo ti popi kavicu u gradu :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Ja otplakala turu večeras.... Čini mi se da ovaj put ipak ništa od toga, nemam ama baš nikakvih "simptoma". A jutros i minus na testu. Tješim se da je mooožda ipak prerano, danas je 6.dnt.  :Cekam:

----------


## stela10

Kitty nemoj jos plakati. Rano je. Drzim fige

----------


## kitty

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Twinolina

oooooo Kitty pa to je previše prerano, aja se uopće dvoumim da li da radim test na badnjak 9 dnt,a  ti ovako! kakvi simptomi trudnoće ovako rano pa to ne postoji?! možeš imati jedino simptome od silne stimulacije i punkcije koji su po svemu slični simptomima koji se vežu uz trudnoću, ali i ne moraš...to je sve individualno, ne samo od žene do žene, već i kod iste žene ali od postupka do postupka. 
strpi se i odi radi nešto da ti prođe vrijeme...

----------


## Twinolina

garfield nadam se da si bolje a ako nisi javi se u mpo kliniku da nije možda ohss

----------


## kitty

Ma znam da je rano, ali eto ja sam malo munjena kad su ti testovi u pitanju. A što se simptoma tiče, ne očekujem ja simptome trudnoće, nisam imala nikakve ni kad sam bila trudna, ali bar neku pms - napunutost, probadanje i te stvari. A kad ono ništa  :Laughing:

----------


## ema 1

Kitty

Evo da se i ja ubacim. Ne pišem ali vas čitam redovno. I kod mene ist situacija danas 7 dnt i jučer minus znam da je rano, ali sta se može kad smo nestrpljive, danas opet imam bolove kao da ću svaki čas procuriti a drugih simptoma nemam,preostaje samo čekati

----------


## kitty

ema 1, lijepo je znati da nisam jedina nestrpljiva  :Grin:   :Raspa:

----------


## ema 1

Na zadnjem postupku je bio pozitivan na 10dnt ali tad sam tek prvi put radila,sad se planiram suzdržati od testova bar do 10dnt.Simptoma nema osim PMS ,s obzirom da su mi ciklusi kratki 24 dana a još nisam dobila postoji mala nada

----------


## stela10

I ja imam bolove još od 2dpt. To je valjda od punkcije

----------


## Twinolina

mene počela "prati" lagana depra, ono, kao dobro sam, mogu sve raditi, ne osjećam ništa osim preosjetljivosti grudi...ma bzvz, to je normalno...al bome idem piškiti na Badnjak i šlus, ne mogu izdržati...

----------


## kitty

Ja ću ponoviti test u subotu. Tad bi se moralo već nešto pokazati, to će biti 9.dnt.

----------


## hulija

ja po praznicima pocinem sa ispitivanja zost o kod mene ovih dve trudnoce nisu uspesni i skupljam dokumenti za treto ivf

----------


## ema 1

Kitty

Jel se sta događa ? Kod mene ništa ponekad boli kao da ću dobit i to je to.
Koji test ćeš Radit? Ja sam radila one jeftine s interneta a ne čine mi se bas naj naj

----------


## stela10

Joj i mene počela depra prati. a 29. daleko........

----------


## ema 1

A jesmo svi nestrpljivi, valjda ćemo nekako izdržati ove Dane.Stela jel radiš prije test ili čekaš betu

----------


## Twinolina

ja sam i živčana, mene pere samo da bih se svađala, a sad me i boli kao da ću dobiti, a tek mi je 4 dnt, odn 22.dc.

----------


## stela10

Ma ne znam. Toliko sam minusa već popiškila da nemam snage za još jedan. Ali znam da neću izdržati do bete, vjerujem da će pasti neki test oko 26., 27. Ako izdržim do tad :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Znaci ima nas dosta koji sada cekamo i cekamo...ja nemam nikakvih simbola...danas mi je 4dnt(mozda i 5dnt ako se racuna sam dan transfera-ponedjeljak) i ima jooos punooo do bete...od pon do danas sam odmarala...ali vise nisam mogla i danas sam napravila 2 kolacica za bozic..bar sam  malo maknula misli od svega i zabavljala se sa keksima  :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

bebushkica danas nam je ipak 4 dnt. ja sam još od jučer u pogonu, presvukla posteljinu, skuhala ručak, danas opeglala, ono ništa extra, ali ne mogu mirovati, a dobro se osjećam. jučer navečer sam bila sa sv. misi nakon milijun godina i baš mi je bilo dobro. danas s djecom na igranju kod prijatelja i tako...sutra imam goste, pripremam klopu, muž će napraviti princess krafne (to je nešto što je silom prilika naučio kad sam morala mirovati u prvoj trudnoći, one instant doduše, ali ipak), ujutro šoping za Božić, bor...
keksiće ću u pon i uto i mislila sam mađaricu, ali bome s kupovnim korama i bobanovu tortu...
ma, sve ću po osjećaju, ako Bog da, danas je nidacija i sutra...možda se mrvica "gnijezdi" ovog trenutka...
od simptoma pripisujem progesteronu kojim se šopam ove skoro bolne grudi,a jedino ne znam što da kažem, imam osjećaj da se moram odmah pomokriti, a ono nije baš nešto extra, a nije upala mjehura. kao da mi se kapacitet mjehura smanjio.

----------


## velikazelja

Bok cure,
vec duze vrijeme citam svasta po forumu i sada sam se odlucila i ja ukljuciti, obzirom sam dvije godine u postupcima!
Trenutno sam u cetvrtom ICSI-u u punoj stimulaciji, prva tri pokusaja u Petrovoj kod raznih doktora, ovaj put privatno kod dr.R u Viliju, tranfer jedne blastice bio jucer, nadamo se Bozicnoj sreci

----------


## Twinolina

velikaželja dobro došla, nadam se da je ovo dobitan postupak! što je problem kod vas?

----------


## Inesz

Velikazelja

dobro došla na forum. Nadam se da ćeš ovdje naći dosta informacija i dobiti puno podrške. Sretno!

Hoćeš li o svojim postupcima, protokolima i rezultatima napisati na ovoj temi:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...62#post2707662

----------


## stela10

cekalice kako ste? Ima kakvih simptoma?  Twinolina, ema,bubechica mi smo danas 6dpt?! Kitty jesi li radila test?

----------


## Twinolina

jooooj stella draga ima simptoma, ali ja si sve mislim da sam postala nešto kao hipohondar, ali ne umišljam bolest, već trudnoću. naime jučer ujutro mučnina, da nas opet, evo i sad mi ej mučno, ali mogu jesti nemilosrdne količine. živčana ko pas, umorna ko pas, slinim ko bernardinac...to su sve simptomi koje sam imala u trudnoći ali sam ih imala tek oko 6.-7.-og tjedna. najvjerojatnije je to progesterona kojeg uzimam. 
a tii?

----------


## kitty

Cure moje,  ja sam vam na 100 muka... Jučer i danas sramežljivi plusić, toliko blijed da se vidi samo pod određenim kutem, preblijed za 10.dnt. Bojim se da je to biokemijska...

----------


## antony34

Kity oce te beta iznenaditi :Smile:   ajde izdrzi navijam za super betu :Smile:

----------


## stela10

Twinolina, znači pretvaraš se u psa  :Laughing: 
Kitty, držim ti fige za betu, biti će to jedan debeli plus za koji dan :grouphug:  :grouphug: 
Kod mene apsolutno ništa. Čak ni grudi nisu toliko bolne, malo da, pa malo ne.
Jedino ta bol u jajnicima i donjem dijelu trbuha još od prvog dana. Isto, malo je jača, pa su malo grčevi, pa opet popusti.

----------


## ema 1

Evo da se i ja javim mislim da imam + vidi se onako dosta. Kitty ponovi sutra test o meni je dan prije bio jako blijed. Od simptoma ništa osim pmsa i napuhanosti i zatezanje i bol u trbuhu

----------


## Twinolina

kitty a kolike ti je osjetljivosti bio test?

----------


## bubekica

kitty,
koji si test radila? U zadnje vrijeme "kinezi" strasno stekaju, daju slabe sjene i na bete 0 i na troznamenkaste.
Od srca ti zelim ovo drugo!

Ema 1 weeeeheeeee!

----------


## kitty

Hvala vam cure. Ali mislim da bi se 10.dnt već trebao pokazati pošteni plus, ipak. Ne bum više testove radila, čekam srijedu i betu pa što bude. 

Sretno nam svima uz puno božićnih čuda  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Ne piše na testu kolika je osjetljivost. Neki "baby check", tako se zove, 2 trakice su u jednom pakiranju. 
Nisam htjela nikoji s plavim crtama, jer sam jednom negdje pročitala da oni često znaju biti lažno pozitivni, a ovaj su jedini crveni imali u ljekarni.

----------


## kitty

I da, ema 1  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: .
(pišem s moba pa pola postova preskočim)

----------


## Twinolina

tak je i meni preskočilo postove...

ema1 suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!

kitty ajmo mi čekat betu...bit će to ok....

----------


## stela10

Ema1  :Smile:  super          Kitty vjerujem u tvoju betu

----------


## ema 1

Cure ja još ništa ne vjerujem, i to još iz prirodnog ivf a od samo jedne stanice, za koju nisam ni sanjala da ćemo ju ulovit a kamoli Ostat trudni
Kitty i ostale cure držim fige da bude velika Beta i da svi Doživite ovaj osjećaj bar jednom u životu

----------


## Twinolina

ema ma zašto ne vjeruješ pa ja se nadam istom scenariju - i kod mene je bila samo jedna js, doduše u full stimulaciji, ali to je sve što ti treba - jedna, ali prava!

mene je noćas probudila bol u (.)(.)! mislim da ću spavati od sad u grudnjaku. i, naravno, piškim ko blesava. toplo se nadam....

----------


## ema 1

Twinolina
I ja sam u prvoj trudnoći stalno piskila i jako su me bolile cice a sad ništa,
Betu bi trebala na Badnjak Radit ali neznam gdje da ju idem ponovit u petak mislim da nijedan labos ne radi a pon je već kasno

----------


## Ginger

ema1 ja imam dvoje djece iz prirodnjaka  :Wink: 

kitty aj vadi betu danas, cemu cekati, stignes prije blagdana i onu duplajucu

----------


## kitty

Ginger, mislila sam si da odem danas vaditi ali ovdje kod mene nema privatnog laba a za bolnicu moram danas po uputnicu. A plus toga sam danas sama s malim doma pa mi ga bilo bezveze vući u labos (i žicati da mi izvade bez uputnice, jel).

----------


## Ginger

Pa mozes platiti i u bolnickom labu
Ja sam jednom tako i bilo je jeftinije nego u privatnom, samo sam morala cekati nalaz do poslijepodne

----------


## stela10

Ema1 - jedna ali vrijedna  :Smile: 
Kitty javi nam dobre vijesti

----------


## sabu

Cure,smirite me malo.molim vas...
imala sam jutros dogadjaj ko iz nekog filma..

dosla kolegica do mene nešto poslovno,i dok smo sjedile u kuhinji veli ona da joj je loše,hoće na wc i sruši se u nesvijest.
kad je došla k sebi,ja ju hoću u sobu do kreveta odvest i opet se onesvijesti.
poslije je bilo sve dobro na kraju.
ja sam se toliko prepala,još se sva tresem.
sad me strah jer sam se naprezala dok sam joj pomagala da se pridigne.
dali će se to šta odrazit na implantaciju koja bi trebala biti danas ili sutra po mom izračunu
transfer bio 18.12.dvodnevni embrij

----------


## Inesz

To što si pomogla dići kolegicu koja je pala u nesvijest, nema nikakvog utjecaja na eventualni proces implantacije zametka.

----------


## Twinolina

ne brini ništa, mirovanje u postupku se preporuča samo i jedino radi jajnika obzirom da je većina u postupku pod stimulacijom imala dosta folikula pa su i jajnici više puta punktirani i povećani su, puni folikulinske tekućine i može se desiti, u slučajevima krajnjeg napora stanje zvano torzija jajnika. a sa implatacijom nema ama baš nikakve veze.

----------


## sabu

Prvi put da sam došla do ET pa sam u strahu

----------


## Twinolina

ne boj se  :Wink:

----------


## stela10

Kitty, Ema jeste vadile betu?

----------


## malena19

~~~~~~~ svima kojima treba
i cestitke plusicima  :Very Happy:  i da vas i visoke bete razvesele  :Smile: 

ja od jucer cuvam 2 blastocite.. betu bi trebala vaditi 3.1, ali planiram na staru napraviti test da znam dal se smijem napiti tu noc ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

Stela sutra planiram vadit pa ćemo vidjet, ali smirena sam s obzirom na Pusić

----------


## kitty

Kod mene ovaj put ipak 0  :Sad: . Planiram još jednu stimuliraciju i to je to od mene.

----------


## stela10

Kitty žao mi je :Sad: 
I ja jutros popiškila minus :Sad:

----------


## Twinolina

kitty napisala sam ti sve na drugoj temi...šaljem zagrljaj

stella nemoj još gubiti nadu, danas ti je 9 dnt, 12 dpo i u bti ne može se svima tako rano dokazati trudnoća. s razlogom se preporuča betu kasnije vaditi.

----------


## tetagogolina

svim betocekalicama puno vibrica za velike bete!!!

----------


## antony34

Cure svima vam zelim Veseli i Blagoslovljen Bozic- :Smile:

----------


## stela10

Kod mene danas 11dpt isjedak od utrica smeckast. Neznam jer to dolazi m? Do sada sam uvijek prokrvarila tek 3-4 dana nakon prestanka utrica.  Cure help, neznam sto da mislim o tome, a nemam gdje vaditi betu do pon pa da se pomirim s porazom

----------


## Twinolina

stela ja ti ne znam odgovoriti nažalost...ali betu možeš sutra privatno vaditi ukoliko ti zagreb  nije predaleko

nemoj biti tužna, evo šaljem zagrljaj, oooooooooooooooooooooogroman!

----------


## stela10

Twinolin hvala, zvati cu sutra okolo ako netko radi

----------


## saan

Stela
A da prije bete popiskis jedan testic pa ako je plusic onda odes vaditi betu? Meni je bio pozitivan 10dnt :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

Pomoc,jucer je bio transfer 2 embriona, i sve je bilo ok do danas u oko 13 sati, negdje 23 sata poslije transfera, od tada imam bolove u donjem trbuhu i temperaturu 38 zvala sam kliniku ali su mi rekli da uzmem paracetamol i u srijedu kad dodem doma da odem kod ljecnika. Zna li tko, dali je imao tko takve nuspojave?

----------


## žužy

*puljanka* ,mislim da ti temp. nije nuspojava transfera...bolovi u donjem djelu da,pogotovo ako se radi o ET-u blastica,tada je več moguča i implantacija.. :fige: 
Ništa,poslušaj kaj su ti rekli u klinici...i snižavaj temperaturu. Vjerojatno ti je malo pao imunitet,čuvaj se.

----------


## puljanka

Znaci kod implatacije se javljaju bolovi, to mi nitko nije reko ni objasnijo, ja sam se vec prepala da cu izgubiti malene. Puno toga u postupku nije mi bilo receno. Al dobro ni ja nisam pitala samo sam na slijeppo vjerovala.

----------


## žužy

Ma nije to pravilo da moraš osjetiti implantaciju..jako puno cura je reklo da baš u dobitnom postupku nisu osjetile ama baš nikakve simptome.
Ali isto tako,dosta njih je imalo neke bolove,pikanja,boluckanja u vrijeme eventualne implant. Ili lagana krvaruckanja,smeđarenja.
Tako da,sve je moguče  :Smile:

----------


## velikazelja

Bok cure, evo da se pridružim čekalicama, nova sam ovdje, ali dvije i po godine u postupcima, tranfer mi je bio 18.12. jedna blastica, jućer sam primjetila lagani smeđi iscjedak koji se danas nastavlja. ja nastavljam sa utrićima i još uvijek se nadam, možda sutra napravim testić, to bi bio 10-ti dan nakon tranfera. 
strah me sada zbog tog brljanja, ali prerano mi je za mengu, uvijek je dobim tek nakon negativne bete i kad prestanem sa utrićima.
ima tko sličnu situaciju?

----------


## Twinolina

Puljanka evo vlada neko mišljenje da je viroza za vrijeme embriotransfera dobar znak odnosno smanjeni imunitet jer onda kao tijelo neće "napadati" embrij. ne sekiraj se oko temperature, a bolovi lagani kakve opisuješ su normalni.

----------


## puljanka

A dobro nadam se dabje to dobar znak, jutros nemam temperature ali jos imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, nikada nisam imala bolne menstruacije pa ne znam usporediti, osim toga dosta vise mokrim,  ah vidjet cemo, a krv trebam vaditi tek 7.01.

----------


## LaraLana

Puljanka sretno.....koliko se sjecam tebi su trodnevni vraceni!! Jel znas koliko stanicni? To bi ti trebalo i u papirima pisati a i trebali bi ti reci. Kod mene su dvodnevni bili i poceli su mi bolovi pri kraju petog dana. Moze biti da si pokupila nekakvu virozicu al to nebi trebao biti problem.

Moja princeza stize jos malo  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

Mislim da su mi rekli 6 stanicni, u papirima ne pise , pise samo da su dva vracena i da ih je 5 na oservaciji. Sto to tocno znaci koliko su stanicni, punkcija mi je bila u utorak, transfer u petak. Danas nemam temperature ali ko naprezanja recimo kihanja me boli. I tako zeza taj trbuh.

----------


## LaraLana

> Mislim da su mi rekli 6 stanicni, u papirima ne pise , pise samo da su dva vracena i da ih je 5 na oservaciji. Sto to tocno znaci koliko su stanicni, punkcija mi je bila u utorak, transfer u petak. Danas nemam temperature ali ko naprezanja recimo kihanja me boli. I tako zeza taj trbuh.


Mozda te i malo jajnici od punkcije bole pa ti je sve to osjetljivo kod kihanja...a misa mu...ma bit ce sve to dobro. Paracetamol smijes uzimati a to su ti i rekli.
Znaci trodnevni 6  stanicni fino  :Wink:  
Ovih pet ce vjerojatno na blastice ici....e u to se ne kuzim pa ce netko od forumasica bolje objasniti....sve u svemu finu brojku embrija si dobila  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

I da cestitam novim trudnicama  :Kiss:  
Nek vam budu uredne i skolske trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

Sta tocno znaci to sestostanicni? Smijem li se kupati u kadi, ono kupku raditi?

----------


## LaraLana

> Sta tocno znaci to sestostanicni? Smijem li se kupati u kadi, ono kupku raditi?


Ne se kupati u kadi....niti slucajno. Samo obicno tusiranje!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Znači da nisu savršeni, ali isto tako ne znači da do trudnoće neće doći. Ima jako puno trudnoća sa 6-st ali i sa 4.-st! Ne brini. Za implantaciju na 1dnt (dan nakon transfera) je to vraški rano, može ti biti samo od transfera. Tuširanje da, kupanje ne. Sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Sta tocno znaci to sestostanicni? Smijem li se kupati u kadi, ono kupku raditi?


Poslala sam ti pp  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

da samu sebe ispravim - može biti savršeni 6-st, ali idealan zametak za 3. dan nakon punkcije je 8.stanični

----------


## kitty

Zašto ne kupanje nakon transfera??

----------


## Snekica

Voda do cca 38°C je prihvatljiva za kupanje ali ne dugo, najdulje 15 minuta, i to ne često, pogotovo u prvim danima oko implantacije, ali i prvom tromjesečju zbog mogućnosti kontrakcija i spontanog. Nekada se nisu trudnice uopće puštale da diraju vodu iako mi je to danas vrlo smješno  :Smile:

----------


## stela10

Nisam imala snage par dana javljati se. 
Beta 1,2

----------


## Twinolina

stela  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao, nemam riječi utjehe...i sama znaš da nije kraj, ovo je izgubljena bitka, ali ne i rat, ne predaj se! pitao mene mm jučer i jel to sad to, ako današnja beta bude ok. ja velim, nije to to dok ne rodim, nikad nema garancije...naprosto je to tako, ali ne treba se predavati negativnim razmišljanjima, nije sad uspjelu, uspjet će drugi put! nemoj nam otići, piši....

----------


## velikazelja

jako mi je žao cure koje imate negativnu betu, evo ja svoju vadim sutra i već znam kakva će biti. Radila sam dva testa, oba negativna, simptomi se povukli, lagano smeđe krvarenje imam već 4 dana, to znam da menga dolazi, ali ne može zbog utrića koje još u nadi stavljam.
Pripremila sam se na najgore, prošli postupak me slomio, ovaj sam si obećala da neće, ići ćemo dalje svim snagama!
Javim sutra betu, a svima želim puno sreće!

----------


## Twinolina

velikazelja nije to lako, treba odtugovati, ali isto tako što prije se oporaviti i krenuti dalje! držim fige da ta tuga prođe što prije!

----------


## stela10

MM želi nastavak borbe, ja trenutno nekako nemam snage. Svaki minus mi sve teže pada

----------


## sabu

velikaželja,isti dan smo imale transfer kod mene dvodnevni embrij..betu vadim 2.1.a test ne mogu još radit jer sam u petak zadnji brevactid primila.
nemam neku nadu,jer mi se čini da ću svaki čas procurit.već se psihički pripremam na neg.betu a tak me strah..

žao mi je zbog tebe,mene i svih kojima nije uspjelo..

----------


## sabu

Twinolina tek sad vidim potpis 
čestitam za betu!

----------


## Twinolina

stela daj si vremena, niti možeš odmah niti je sad to nešto o čemu trebaš razmišljati. prvo stavi sebe na prvo mjesto i misli o sebi, svom zdravlju... ima puuuuuuuuno toga od čega se može krenuti i na čemu se može poraditi....tako i tm....ništa na silu...polako...ima vremena...vjeruj mi. strpljen-spašen. šaljem zagrljaj!

sabu da obzirom na booster test nije pouzdan, ali simptomi su znaš i sama dvosmisleni tako da...i ti se draga strpi i tko zna, možda ti nova donese nešto novo!
hvala na čestitkama!

----------


## antony34

Twin draga cestitam :Smile:   od sveg srca :Wink:

----------


## tweety-marija

Pozdrav svima,nova sam ovdje.ovako da neduljim 22.12.2014.imala sam transfer od 2 blastociste tj.starosti 5dana.vec peti dan nakon transfera poceo je smedkasti iscjedak da bi danas osmi dan isla crvena krv.da li je to ipak menga ili...neznam sta.imam pcos,jajnici me bole jako jer sam imala hiperstimulaciju.betu idem vaditi tek u pon 5.1.

----------


## velikazelja

evo da javim danas službenu betu, 0 :Crying or Very sad: 
tako sam i predviđala zbog krvarenja, ali ipak nekako dok to ne vidiš na papiru, nada umire zadnja. ja sam se nekako pomirila sa time, ali mm želi odustati od postupaka, ništa mu više nema smisla i sada kreće moja druga borba, nagovarati njega da ne smijemo odustati!
sada nam ne preostaje drugo nego otplakati, uplatiti par dana skijanja i probati na proljeće ponovno! treba mi malo rekreacije sada, dosta mi je hormona i ležanja, sada kreće akcija u normalni život!!! ostalim curama želim velike bete, a onima koje nisu te sreće kao ni ja, bit će drugi put :grouphug: !!!

----------


## velikazelja

Bok tweety-marija, dobro nam došla, evo i ja sam nova, ali mogu ti odgovoriti na pitanja.
Ovoga puta je tako i meni počeo smeđi iscjedak koji se pretvorio u crveno lagano krvarenje, mislila sam da je kasna implantacija, ali evo baš danas beta 0.
Ne mora značiti da je i tebi tako, ja sam isto bila u hiperu i jako su me boljeli jajnici, imala sam brdo simptoma na početku i od hipera i od utrića, ali sad pred kraj kada je poćeo smeđi iscjedak, svi simptomi se povukli, to mi je bio nekakav znak da niš od toga.
Ali izdrži još par dana, držim fige da je implantacija :Smile: !

----------


## Twinolina

velikaželja ajde gledaj na to ovako - sad se možeš napit za novu godinu i istulumarit do besvijesti! a i mužića malo razveseliti nekom akcijom bez stresa! eto to nek ti bude domaća zadaća i odradi to za sve nas koji ne smijemo!!!!! 

tweety ne miriši na dobro, nažalost, ali isto tako sve je moguće. 8.-i dan nakon ET blastica bi ti test već trebao pokazati, ali ako curiš jako, bojim se ništa od toga - trebala bi nazvati kliniku u kojoj si radila MPO i posavjetovati se.

----------


## stela10

Velikazelja razumijem TM. Kod nas je obrnuto, ja sam u fazi odustajanja, a mm stava kao i ti. Osjećam se danas malo bolje nego prije par dana kada sam imala negativan test u rukama. Znam da mi treba vremena, ja nekako svaki naredni neuspjeh sve gore doživljavam i sve mi je teže. Daj mu vremena i biti će sve ok.

----------


## sara10

Drage cure, *stela i velikazelja*, žao mi je zbog neuspjelih postupaka jako i potpuno vas razumijem jer sam i ja to, kao i mnoge ovdje, prošla više puta. I da teško je i boli, ali nemojte odustati i vjerujem da nećete, sad je sve friško i tuga i razočarenje veliko znam, ali kada to malo prođe, opet će vam se javit želja za bebom jer je to jednostavno jače od nas i neka vas ta želja vodi naprijed u nove borbe, a kad jednoga dana ugledate taj plusić sve će se isplatit, sav put koji sada prolazite.
I sve je to normalno kako se osjećate i prirodno i normalno je da si čovjek da malo oduška i makne se od svega ovoga ako se tako osjeća (ponekad je to i dobro i za psihu i tijelo), ali nemojte odustati, a znam da nećete!

----------


## velikazelja

Hvala cure Sara10 i Stela10, nije lijepo to šta nam se dogadja, ali nekako je lakše kad još netko to prolazi pa smo zajedno jači! Tek sam nedavno shvatila da ovdje na forumu pišu cure-žene kojima svaki put uspije iz prve :Unsure: , onda se pitam šta je sa mnom tako loše da nikako??? Zatim sam isto skužila da lakše ostanu trudne cure koje imaju problem, a ne njihov muž, a mi koje nemamo dijagnozu i čiji muževi imaju problem, teže to ide :Sad: . Ma svašta sada u mojoj glavi, mogla bi danima analizirati, ali svaki slučaj je za sebe i nema pravila, valjda se moraju zvjezde poklopiti!!! Znam da ćemo i mi ostale uskoro vidjeti svoj plusić, samo moramo biti uporne i valjda izgubiti pola života, ali eto, nekako uvijek sve dodje na svoje! Ja imam pun stan životinja i oni su moja utjeha, samo me strah ako se naredaju negativne bete, da nećemo više stati u stan :Laughing: !!!

----------


## maca2

Cure koje gubite nadu/želju za daljnjom borbom, ako ste si posložile u glavi da možete imati ispunjen i sretan život bez djeteta samo naprijed! Bitno je da za ničim ne žalite ili svaljujete krivnju na nekog drugog...
Kod mene je bila situacija da sam baš taj put kada sam odlučila da je zadnji išla prvi put totalno neopterećena u postupak i uspjela...tako da ima nešto i u glavi  :Wink: , nije sve samo u terapiji/biologu.
Ja sam sigurna da svaka od nas ima "svoj broj" , tj. onaj broj postupka u kojem će uspjeti - moj br. je bio 8! Netko će reći puno, netko malo...svatko zna kada mu je dosta i ne može više. Netko će uspjeti iz 1. ili 2. puta, a netko će gurati do 13. dok ne uspije...samo je pitanje tko je dovoljno snažan (psihički/fizički/financijski) sve to izdržati.
Ne pišem često na ovom forumu, ali redovito čitam i mislim na sve vas drage moje suborke...držite se i pokušajte živjeti najbolje što možete bez obzira na sve, na kraju krajeva to je najvažnije!  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Maca 2 , moj uspješni postupak je također bio 8. Slažem se skroz s tobom da je samo pitanje tko je dovoljno snažan (psihički, fizički, financ.) sve to izdržati. Ja sam isto nakon niza neusp. postupaka mislila ma neće nam nikad uspjeti, kako je teško doći do toga plusa, nikad ga neću ugledat, ali nikad si nisam zacrtala neki broj npr. 5,6,7  puta i neću više, nego sam razmišljala dok se mogu borit, borit ću se, a naravno da je bilo kriza i svega, al nekako ta me želja uvijek vodila naprijed u novu borbu.
Velikazelja i ja sam slično razmišljala da je teže uspjet kad je muški faktor u pitanju, jer je tako i kod nas i trebalo je puno postupaka, al ima stavrno svakakvih slučajeva, kada par uopće nema dijagnozu (idiopati) pa ne dolazi iz više pokušaja ili sa azospermijom uspije iz druge, treće itd...mislim da nema baš pravila.

----------


## Twinolina

pravilo je da nema pravila. meni je rečeno da nikad neću imati djece pa sam iz prvog puta dobila blizance, a sad opet iz prvog pokušaja imam dobro duplajuću betu, dalje ćemo vidjeti...kad bi postojala neka shema, neke pravilnosti onda bi ih i doktori koristili...
ja se divim svima koji više puta kroz ovo prolazim, kapa do poda, to treba moći izdržati. to samo dokazuje koliku nevjerojatnu snagu imate! a to se MORA jednom nagraditi. tako svemir funkcionira. i amen.

----------


## Snekica

Ima nas i maratonki, ali nekako nemamo svaki put snage pisati kad smo u postupcima (razumljivo, ne  :Wink:  ) Kad bi barem svaka od nas uspjela iz prvog, drugog pokušaja...

----------


## Twinolina

snekica zato sam i napisala da vam se divim. meni je sam postupak prestresan ma koliko pozitivna bila, pojede to energiju!

----------


## puljanka

Danas imam krvarenje KO kod menstruacije, betu bih tre ala vaditi u subotu.

----------


## Snekica

koji dnt ti je? Možeš već danas vaditi tj. sutra. U subotu ti ne vade kod nas

----------


## puljanka

Imam obilnu menstruaciju. Nije uspjelo. Necu ni vaditi betu.

----------


## antony34

Puljanka saljem hag. Zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Twinolina

puljanka žao mi je. otplači, odtuguj i skupi snage za dalje...

----------


## eryngium

puljanka  :grouphug:

----------


## Inesz

puljanka, žao mi je  :Sad: 

imaš li zamrznutih embrija?

----------


## amazonka

Puljanka, jako mi je žao. Možda da ju ipak izvadiš potvrde radi?
Svakako imaš apsolutnu podršku za dalje :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

Ajme puljanka zao mi je   :grouphug: 

Javi nam se da cujemo kako si  :Kiss:

----------


## Lora35

Drage dame,
Nova sam na forumu i zeljela bih s vama podijeliti svoja iskustva u vezi IVF-a u nadi da ce vam pomoci kao sto su i meni vasa iskustva pomogla tokom postupka. Naime, u braku sam 4 godina (oboje imamo 35 godina) i intenzivno smo radili na bebi skoro 2 godine i nakon neuspjeha obratila sam se ljekaru i pocela sa analizama i utvrdjivanjem stanja. Kod muza je sve u redu a kod mene su razliciti problemi- jajovodi nisu skroz prohodni odnosno desni je skoro zacepljen, low ovarian reserve, necesta ovulacija itd itd. Probali smo prvo s IUI koja je bila neuspjesna i onda krecemo u IVF. Prvi IVF sam radila krajem oktobra ove godine i ne moram vam govoriti kako je stresan sto postupak sto neizvjesnost a zatim i razocaranje. Naime nas prvi IVF postupak je prosao u redu kao postupak ali moj odgovor na stimulaciju (gonal F) nije bio sjajan- dobili smo 5 folikula, punkcija prosla u redu sva su se oplodila ali samo 2 js 8 stanica je vraceno i nazalost moj beta rezultat nakon svega je bio 0.1. Ne moram vam opisivati kako sam/smo se osjecali - ne znam jeli mi gori bio osjecaj od neuspjeha tog prvog IVF ili strah da nece uspjeti IVF generalno kad prvi nije. Sto se tice simptoma u prvom IVF- nista specijalno, nisam imala niti povisenu temperaturu, samo na momente osjetljive bradavice i pms grceve tacno kad ih inace i dobijam par dana prije nego vjestica dodje. Ubrzo  (nakon noci i noci proljevenih suza i ocaja) krecemo u novi postupak nakon mjesec i po ali ovaj put radimo tzv dugi protokol (lupron plus gonal F). Ovaj put sam odlucila prije samog transfera da poradim koliko mogu na svojoj psihi da se naoruzam pozitivnom energijom koliko mogu i uradila sam 2 ciklusa akupunkture pred ET i zaista sam se osjecala kao da imam vise energije (ili je samo podsvijest :Smile:  . Da skratim stimulacija prosla u redu opet slabiji odgovor samo 5 -oplodjene 2 jajne stanice i vracena 2 embrija a ostala nisu bila dovoljnog kvaliteta za zamrzavanje. dole su simptomi po danima (s tim da uzimam crinone gel 2x dnevno, estrofem 2x dnevno, folnu kiselinu i prenatal). Danas smo dobili prvu betu na 13 dnt 624 doktorica je sretna i ponavljam je za 2 dana (javicu vam naravn). Izivinjavam se ako je previse informacija ali pisem u nadi da ce se neko prepoznati u mojim simptomima i da ce im olaksati 2 ww  :Smile:  baby dust to all
1 dpt - nema krvarenja manji grcevi
2dpt-  isto kao 1dpt ali popraceno sa blagom osjetljivosti bradavica
3dpt - blagi grcevi osjetljive bradavice
4 dpt- poprilicno jaki grcevi isto kao PMS (ovdje vec padam u depresiju da dolazi vjestica)
5dpt- isto kao 4 dpt PMS grcevi
6dpt- blagi grcevi osjetljiva samo lijeva bradavica
7 dpt lagani pritisak u donjem dijelu abdomena, bijeli iscjedak, PMS grcevi
8 dpt uzasna glavobolja cijeli dan ali nema jakih PMS grceva
9 dpt- blagi grcevi blazi bolovi u desnoj dojci , generalno mi se spavalo
10 dpt jaci grcevi , malo probadanje u vagini ali ovdje sam bila definitivno ubjedjena da nije uspjelo i a da cu dobiti svaki cas posebno sto na ulosku pronalazim manje grudvice progesterona i par smjedjih grudvica 
11 dpt grcevi se nastavljaju , na ulosku pronalazim manje grudvice progesterona i par smjedjih grudvica 
12 dpt trebala raditi test ali me bilo strah i padao je utorak a sujevjerna sam da je utorak los dan
13 dpt radim test beta 624 i za dva dana moram ponoviti test  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Lora35 čestitam na beti :Very Happy:

----------


## Lora35

Draga Una puno hvala svako dobro i saljem puno puno pozitivne energije

----------


## Twinolina

Lora35 dobro došla na forum i drago mi je da si nam se odlučila pridružiti. Ovo sve zvuči poprilično obećavajuće i, ako mene pitaš, beta je rekla svoje! Ja sam friška skroz, vidiš sve u potpisu, a imala sam kudikamo lošiji odgovor od tvog - samo 1 folikul! No i to je bilo dovoljno. Dalje samo pozitivno! Javljaj nam se, evo meni je pomoglo definitivno, makar za očuvanje psihičkog stanja!

----------


## mura

Pozdrav cure,
imam pitanje...danas mi je bio ET i vracena su mi dva zametka, oba dvostanična. Brine me to što pokazuju 30% fragmentacije. Trebam li se brinuti? Na netu sam naišla na svakakve informacije, i uopće me strah čitati i kopati dalje.

----------


## micamaca30

Cure moje ja se spreman u Zagreb po svoje bebice sva  sam uzbudena i nestrpljiva

----------


## Lora35

Twinolina puno hvala. Cestitke od srca  :Smile:  . Druga beta 1774 cekamo prvi Ultrazvuk i nadamo se najboljem- baby dust  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Ja se vratila nije bilo transfera jer mi je cerviks krivo usmjeren a za tome kriv carski prije 8 god.SAD dr.planira transfer u subotu i tad budu zametci 5 dana SAD je meni panika i strah i briga sta ako se prestanu razvijat hjoj  svašta mi se u glavi roji ....

----------


## bubekica

Micamaca, zao mi je i drzim fige do daske za subotu!!!!
Nije mi jasno sto ce bit drugacije s cerviksom u subotu - koji je doktorov plan?

----------


## micamaca30

Sirit ce cerviks s necim nekim stapicima morat cu biti tamo par sati ...

----------


## fuksija

Micamaca..meni je to ful cudno. Pa zar te nije prije pregledavao? Zar nije to prije mogao vidjeti ako je tako vec 8 god??

----------


## Vrci

Pa to se moglo vidjeti i kod punkcije, što ne? Ako ne i prije

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hm...i meni čudno...iako je meni zadnji ET bio užasno bolan jer mi dr T nešto sa kliještima oko cerviksa..nisam skužila što...a punkcija prošla za tren....

----------


## micamaca30

Ne znam cure moje samo je dr.rekao ovo nisam očekivao i menije nešto s kliještima valjda i nista  i nije htio na silu

----------


## micamaca30

SE da i kao cerviks je OK samo je smjer cerviksu promijenjen i to su krivi oni koji su carski radili.A na svim pregledima kod ginekologa je sve uvijek bilo dobro

----------


## Argente

> Pozdrav cure,
> imam pitanje...danas mi je bio ET i vracena su mi dva zametka, oba dvostanična. Brine me to što pokazuju 30% fragmentacije. Trebam li se brinuti? Na netu sam naišla na svakakve informacije, i uopće me strah čitati i kopati dalje.


A bolje je da imaju što manje fragmentacije ali ništa nije garancija. U našim klinikama u većini slučajeva pacijentice niti ne dobiju info o fragmentaciji tako da eto...tko zna koliko fragmentiranih se uspješno implantiralo, razvilo i rodilo  :Smile:  Sretno ti!

----------


## micamaca30

Napravljen transfsr imam na cuvanju dvije mrvice stare 5 dana  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Super super!
Sretno do kraja!

----------


## micamaca30

Hvalaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Micamaca..sretno!

----------


## micamaca30

Curke danas mi je prvi dan od transfera mirujem i uživam sa svojim sinekom  :Smile:  
I imam jedno pitanje 29.1 moram dobiti pikicu decapeptyla jeli koja od vas to primila čemu sluzi

----------


## micamaca30

Curke danas mi je prvi dan od transfera mirujem i uživam sa svojim sinekom  :Smile:  
I imam jedno pitanje 29.1 moram dobiti pikicu decapeptyla jeli koja od vas to primila čemu sluzi

----------


## maca2

Ako se ne varam kao pomoć žutom tijelu...nisi dobila ništa drugo za trošiti npr. utrogestane/duphastone/crinone gel? Inače to daju nakon transfera kako bi pospješili implantaciju...za decapeptyl nisam još čula da daju (osim u standardnim dugim protokolima kod stimulacije kao supresija)...

----------


## bubekica

Tako je, decapeptyl se daje kao podrska implantaciji i zutom tijelu.
Ali sigurno uzimas i neki progesteron (utrogestan ili sl), on je u ivf-u obavezan jer je oslabljena funkcija zutog tijela zbog punkcije.

----------


## micamaca30

Da koristim utrogestan 3×2tablete vaginalno i duphaston 2×1 tabletu a 29.1 pikica decapeptyla.
I još jedno pitanje curke nije mi buša napuhnuta Jel to dobro

----------


## Mali Mimi

to što ti trbuh nije napuhnut ne znači niš posebno zašto te brine?Nekad zna biti napuhnut zbog stimulacije i pogotovo kad se dogodi hiperstimulacija, nekad zna i od utrogestana ali sigurno ne znači jesi trudna il nisi u ovoj fazi pa ne brini oko toga

----------


## micamaca30

Joj hvalaaaaa čitala sam da mora biti napuhnut poslije et. A nisam imala ni poslije punkcije napuhnut trbuh

----------


## mura

i ja sam dobila decapeptyl, 4 dnt, tj. sama sam se piknula.

----------


## mura

Argente, hvala ti na odgovoru!

----------


## micamaca30

Mura koji si sad dan po transferu i ja se moram piknuti sama

----------


## Bananka

micamaca30, super za transfer! Sretno i dalje!!

----------


## micamaca30

Hvala a vam drage moje :grouphug:

----------


## mura

> Mura koji si sad dan po transferu i ja se moram piknuti sama


Danas mi je 7 dnt.

----------


## micamaca30

> Danas mi je 7 dnt.


Imaš kakvih simptoma

----------


## mura

> Imaš kakvih simptoma


ne...da budem iskrena, trudim se ne misliti o tome i o čekanju i što će biti.
ali mi baš nekako slabo to ide :D

----------


## micamaca30

Curke danas drugi dan iza mene sve OK ležala sam i odmarala a od sutra lagani e sada  mene zanima zašto mi je danas cijeli dan bilo muka i navečer sam povrćala

----------


## micamaca30

Curke evo mene ponovo muka mi mukaaaa da li je to od utrica i spava mi se dosta dal je rano za simptome ....

----------


## bubekica

> Curke evo mene ponovo muka mi mukaaaa da li je to od utrica i spava mi se dosta dal je rano za simptome ....


Pijes utrogestane ili ih koristis vaginalno?
Za simptome je definitivno prerano.

----------


## micamaca30

Vaginalno ih koristim ili je viroza

----------


## Twinolina

micamaca a može biti viroza, a vidim da piješ i duphastone 2x1. od toga ti može biti muka. jel piješ i estrofem? inače, ovo je prvi put da nailazim n anekoga tko ima tako jaku potporu žutom tijelu kao i ja - ja pijem duphastone 2x1 i stavljam crinone gel vaginalno. 
e da još nešto od danas više ne pijem estrofem uopće i prvi put da nisam povraćala!!!!! tako da može biti i do toga.

----------


## micamaca30

Ne nepijem estrofem 
Moja je terapija utrogestan 3×2vaginalno
2×1duphastone
1×1 folacin
29.1 pikicu decapeptyla 
Ovo mi je prvi put da sam dpbila tako terapiju uvjek je bilo utrici i to sam pila i crinone gel.
E da i imam pitanje posto su mi vratili 2 blastociste kada bi se mogle implantirati...

----------


## Twinolina

nidacija je ja mislim 6.- i ili 7.-i dan najkasnije.

----------


## micamaca30

Meni je danas 3 dan znaci jos plivaju ako sam dobro shvatila...

----------


## Twinolina

ne. tebi je danas 8.-i dan ako si imala et blastica (jer se et blastica radi na 5.-i dan)

----------


## Twinolina

realno gledajući, možeš test raditi uskoro. ja sam imala punkciju 12.-og, et 15.-og, a test poz već 23.-eg.

----------


## micamaca30

Znaci one su se vec trebale ugnjezditi ako sam dobro skuzila 
Da blastice su stare 5 dana bile a et tih blastica je bio u subotu

----------


## micamaca30

Kad bi mi kucni test bio pozitivan 
Sory ja te gutim pitanjima al stvarno mi treba pomoc 
Jesi imala napuhanu busu

----------


## popsy15

micamaca, meni je test bio pozitivan već 5dnt blastocista, ali su blizanci u pitanju.

----------


## micamaca30

Meni je rekla sestra u poliklinici da izvadi m betu 10 dan  ja sam mislila da izvadim u petak to bi bio 6 dan to.ce bit rano

----------


## bubekica

> Meni je rekla sestra u poliklinici da izvadi m betu 10 dan  ja sam mislila da izvadim u petak to bi bio 6 dan to.ce bit rano


6i dan od transfera je rano za betu. Mislim - bit ce neka brojcica ako je trudnoca u pitanju, ali tako mala da se ne mozes na to pouzdati (hoce li biti rana biokemijska ili ne).
Vadi betu kako ti je receno, a dotad nestrpljenje ubij kucnim testicima.

----------


## micamaca30

Da i muž mi kaže da cu se živcirati ako bude mala beta a u petak bi kućni mnogo bit pozitivan ha cure

----------


## bubekica

> Da i muž mi kaže da cu se živcirati ako bude mala beta a u petak bi kućni mnogo bit pozitivan ha cure


Mogao bi. Preporucam gravignost.

----------


## micamaca30

Hvalaaa punooo bas cu probat ak ne bude poz onda neće niti beta bit s obzirom da bi netrebala vještica doc u petak

----------


## bubekica

> Hvalaaa punooo bas cu probat ak ne bude poz onda neće niti beta bit s obzirom da bi netrebala vještica doc u petak


Nemoj se sto se tice menstruacije ravnati po svom ciklusu, u stimulaciji je to drugacije. M bi trebala doci 15-i dan nakon punkcije, ali vecini ne dodje zbog terapije progesteronom.

----------


## micamaca30

A kaj daa stvarno mi to nitko nije nikada rekao meni je bila aspiracija 14 dan ciklusa avratili su mi blastice u subotu ...ovo za mangu nisam znala stvarno jer u prijašnjim postupcima sam dobila kad sam i trebala dobit

----------


## micamaca30

Cure ja zvala dr.danas opet mi bilo muka ujutro kaže dr da je moguće zbog progesterona i da betu Vadim u ponedjeljak .Sutra dobivam pikicu decapeptyla ..sva sam si nekako čudna malo nervozna nikako da vrijeme prode

----------


## bubekica

moguce je da je od progesterona, stvarno uzimas konjsku, po mom misljenju nepotrebnu, dozu.
drzim cvrsto cvrsto fige za betu!

----------


## micamaca30

Evo i mene malo sa pitanjima  5 dan je rano za kućni test Jeda??.sva sam neka čudna malo me boli buša ko da ce vještica doc malo mi se vrti u glavi sva sam nervozna ...cike bole stalno i bas su napuhane  i to jako ..danas moram dobit pikicu decapeptla

----------


## bubekica

Mica,
nekima bude poz test 5dpt blastica, tako da mozes pisnuti, ali ak bude neg, nemoj tugovati.

----------


## micamaca30

Naravno da sam pisnula i - 
Dobro mi je mm reko  samo cu se živcrat ..Danas sam se piknula depapeptylom pa sta bude u ponedjeljak budem išla vadit betu mada me bole jako cike i mm mi kaze da su mi bradavice malo potamnile a imam lagani pritisak u donjem djelu trbuha koja je malo prisutna malo nije

----------


## Snekica

mica izluditi ćeš se do ponedjeljka  :Grin:

----------


## micamaca30

Mah bas sam bila nestrpljiva i glupa tako rano raditi test mogla sam si i predpostaviti sta ce biti

----------


## micamaca30

Heh znam da cu zvucat glupo i nepromisljeno i da nisam jedina koja se igrala testovima tako rano al neznam dal da se i nadam uopce

----------


## Twinolina

prerano si radila test, meni je bio pozitivan 8.-i dnt što bi bilo kao da je tebi poz sutra recimo. ali bila je jako slaba crtica. ja sam ponovila tek 2 dana kasnije. i uzmi u obzir da su kod mene duplići i zato je test ranije bio pozitivan. ja te razumijem jer sam i sama takva, ali daj se smiri.

----------


## micamaca30

Molim te reci mi temparatura od36.7 je normalna i znaci li sta ili je od u trica hvalaaa ti do neba na podrsci

----------


## Twinolina

normalna.

----------


## sushi

mica, utrići ti dižu temperaturu, ne moraš ju mjeriti dok ih uzimaš

----------


## lora21

Drage moje molim za pomoć, imala sam transfer prije par dana, pa išla u šetnju radi cirkulacije ( kažu da treba ) a sad već drugi curi nos, kišem, i brinem se za tu mrvicu u meni. Pijem čajeve, cjedim limune, i pitam se smijem li uzeti nešto iz ljekarne za prehladu - virozu ( što li je već ), ili ne? Šta velite?

Uglavnom, osjećam se jadno, u kući po cijeli dan, relacija krevet - stolica, grozno, a imala sam neku vjeru da će biti nešto ovaj put, no sada se bojim da ništa od toga ne bude zbog pada mog imuniteta.

----------


## micamaca30

Ja kada sam ostala prvi  puta trudna tako sam se prehladila i kašljala kihala i mislila si nista od toga a beta za 14 dana bila pozitivna ..ja nisam nista koristila za prehladu samo caj

----------


## bubekica

lora,
skuhaj caj od svjezeg djumbira. Narezes djumbir na ploske i prokuhas par minuta, ostavis da se malo pohladi, ocijedis, dodas limuna i meda.
Cesnjak je isto super, ako volis. Nos mozes ispirati sterimarom ili necim slicnim. Pij pun tekucine svakako. I ne brini, kihanje nece nastetiti mrvici.

----------


## lora21

micamaca30, bubekica, hvala vam... :Smile:

----------


## Twinolina

lora evo sve je bubekica rekla. nemoj ni slučajno nikakve ljekove piti!!!! što se tiče pada imuniteta, navodno je dobar za implantaciju. ne brini.

----------


## micamaca30

> Danas mi je 7 dnt.


Mura koji si danas dan po transferu 11 ako sam dobro  izračunala kako se osjećaš kada vadis betu

----------


## lora21

Twinolina hvala! 
Ali to nisam ni znala, sad samo da upali... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

lora,
ti si bila na vv? Kakvi embriji su ti vraceni? Kakav je opcenito bio rezultat postupka?

Micamaca jesi jutroa ponavljala test? Buduci ga radis tako rano, trebala bi raditi s prvim jutarnjim urinom.

Mura, gdje si nam?

Evo meni danas 1dpt  :Smile:

----------


## lora21

bubekica, vraćen je jedan lijepi embrij ( to su rijeći od dr., samo me brine jel to svakom kaže, uostalom kako ona može znati dali je lijep ili nije ako dr. biologica prilikom trasfera o tome ništa ne kaže a ni kada nas pozove da kaže rezultat oplodnje )
a bilo je 4 js, 1 js nije se razvila, 1 oplođena, a za one 2 ništa nije rekla, samo da godine čine svoje, što me naravno uvrijedilo, jer smatram da je neprimjereno to reći pacijentu, što time hoće reći, da za mene tamo mjesta nema, iako nemamo nikakve dijagnoze, ...

----------


## bubekica

lora,
zasto biologicu nisi pitala o kvaliteti embrija? Sve informacije koje te zanimaju dobit ces od osoblja - ako pitas.
Sto se tice kvalitete jajnih stanica, na njih nazalost godine utjecu i tu ne mogu u labu napraviti nista. Smijem li pitati - koje si godiste?

----------


## micamaca30

Bubekica nisam ponavljala test i mislim da necu .Sinoć mi bilo muka bas i po vraćala sam jutros isto mukica ali sve OK.I jučer sam radila sa jutarnjim urinom pa me razocarao rezultat

----------


## micamaca30

Ne kuzim nama je i biolog i dr.rekli da imamo dva krasna 8 stanična zametka treći dan kada sam došla peti dan na transfer isto tako biolog i dr.su rekli krasne blastice  su i 80 posto šansa je za trudnocu ..se sad  ja ne da se ne lovim za postotak lovim se i za najmanju nadu samo se bojim da ja ne budem medu onih 20 koje fale da ne bude 100 posto

----------


## lora21

sory bubek, ali već sam i previše napisala, jer ako čitaju...a vidim da si i ti svoj potpis obrisala...

----------


## bubekica

Nisam obrisala nego sam s moba pa se ne vidi onda automatski...
Razumijem da zelis biti diskretna.

----------


## micamaca30

Cure kako da vam posaljem slikicu testa pozitivannnnnnnn jeeeeeeee danas mi 6 dan od transfera 2 blastice

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja kada sam ostala prvi  puta trudna tako sam se prehladila i kašljala kihala i mislila si nista od toga a beta za 14 dana bila pozitivna ..ja nisam nista koristila za prehladu samo caj


Sad si me podsjetila i meni je bila upala sinusa baš kad sam ostala trudna, uzimala sam i one bivacin kapi jer nisam mogla izdržati a ionako sam mislila da neće biti ništa od trudnoće.

Sad vidim micamaco da ti imaš već jedno dijete iz postupka i nakon 6 godina odlučili se na drugo? Baš lijepo

----------


## Mali Mimi

micamaco čestitam kako lijepi obrat! Ne znam u vezi slike probaj staviti link na sliku

----------


## lora21

micamaca30   :Very Happy:  čestitam, sretno za dalje ...  :Klap:

----------


## fuksija

Micamaca...cestitke!!! Bravo!

----------


## Twinolina

eto vidiš mica maco! rekla sam ti da danas radiš test, to je 11.-i dan od punkcije i mrva ili mrve su se ugnijezdile taman prije 4-5 dana, a beta se počela izlučivati prije 2-3 dana... sad betu kad ti je rečeno - pa prati duplanje!

----------


## micamaca30

Hvala cure bas sam sretna do neba beta ide u ponedjeljak

----------


## bubekica

Weeeeheeee!
Stavi na imageshack pa nam podijeli link.

----------


## micamaca30

[IMG]img_20150130_142624.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## micamaca30

Curie ne mogu preko tableta zastooo

----------


## bubekica

Djeluje mi kao da ovdje pokusavas zalijepiti sliku, to se ne smije po pravilima foruma...

----------


## mura

evo me...danas ujutro sam radila test (gravignost mini), 11 dnt, i negativan je  :Sad: 
mislite li da je možda još prerano? ili da otpišem to sve skupa?

ah.



mica, tebi čestitke!

----------


## micamaca30

Ovo nisam znala da se nesmije soryyy 
Ja sam radila clear blue

----------


## micamaca30

Mura nista ne otpisuj ja sam bila ubedu sve do danas ovaj test sam imala ovako kao dupli da cu ga uradit sutra al nije mi vrag dao mira jer mi je vec 3 dana muka

----------


## bubekica

Zasto ne napravis onako kako sam ti napisala? To se smije...

Mura, tebi je vracen dvodnevni? Mozda je rano, ponovi prekosutra svakako  :fige:

----------


## mura

> Zasto ne napravis onako kako sam ti napisala? To se smije...
> 
> Mura, tebi je vracen dvodnevni? Mozda je rano, ponovi prekosutra svakako



da, dvodnevni dvostanični. 

i da, zaboravila sam napisati prije - zadnja dva dana imam grčeve kao pred M, blagi su, ali svejedno su tu, pa me i to brine.

----------


## bubekica

To bi mogla biti i implantacija...

----------


## mura

joj...ovo je totalno "emotional rollercoaster".
a ništ, nastavljam s terapijom, pa ću raditi još test u nedjelju. gravignost mini je ok? ili ima još neki osjetljiviji?

----------


## bubekica

Ima, al ne iz ljekarne... S neta ih je moguce naruciti.

----------


## micamaca30

Nisam bas vjesta s tim kako da to napravim a bas bi htjela da vidite .
Ja sam radila clear blue

----------


## micamaca30

Cure stavila ja ovako drugačije ne mogu  :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

micamaca, odlicno!!! Bravo!
Mura, drzim fige da u pon.ugledas svoj + !!!

----------


## LaraLana

lora21i mura  :fige: 
micamaca30 bravo~~~~~cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## micamaca30

Hvala cure od svega srca na čestitkama i ja vama želim ubrzo plusice i da budete sretne kao i ja .
Meni počele mučnine lagane i bas im se veselim jer s prvim uopće nisam mučnine imala .Veselim se velikoj buši njoj sva sam sretna cure oprostite mi ako kome smeta al ovo je prvi puta da smo Nesta dobili od prvog puta

----------


## mura

i danas negativan test.  :Sad: 
i još nešto smeđe lagano brljavi...
sutra ću izvadit betu kad već imam uputnicu, ali ne nadam se baš.

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav curke! Čitam vas ali nikak da se uključim s pisanjem. Meni danas 4 dan pt... Dva trodnevna kvalitetna smrzlica... Tak su bar biolozi rekli. Dugo smo čekali na taj fet, jos od 3.mj prošle godine. Bilo svega, polip, Histero, los endic, 3 mj duphastona, promjena prehrane i ovaj mj konačno endometrij kak treba biti... Dosad dva neuspjela Icsi-a... Pa sad cekamo... Nemam nikakve simptome, ne očekujem previse ali se nadam... Svima puno sreće...

----------


## Inesz

> bubekica, vraćen je jedan lijepi embrij ( to su rijeći od dr., samo me brine jel to svakom kaže, uostalom kako ona može znati dali je lijep ili nije ako dr. biologica prilikom trasfera o tome ništa ne kaže a ni kada nas pozove da kaže rezultat oplodnje )
> a bilo je 4 js, 1 js nije se razvila, 1 oplođena, a za one 2 ništa nije rekla, samo da godine čine svoje, što me naravno uvrijedilo, jer smatram da je neprimjereno to reći pacijentu, što time hoće reći, da za mene tamo mjesta nema, iako nemamo nikakve dijagnoze, ...




Da, godine čine svoje. Ne samo da godine utječu na mogućnost reprodukcije već utječu na cjekokupno stanje i zdravlje organizma. Godine utječu na svakoga, tako i na doktoricu koja je ovo rekla. Baš zbog tih godina, mudrosti i životnog iskustva kojeg ima a i u skladu sa svojim liječničkim pozivom,  držim da  je doktorica trebala na sadržajniji i primjereniji način objasniti ti utjecaj  godina na uspjeh ivf-a.

Ne moraš se bojati pisati o svom postupku na forumu. Što i da čitaju ove naše zapise ovdje? Mi imamo pravo dijeliti svoja iskustva i tražiti iskustva drugih koji prolaze slično. 

Pretpostavljam da si bila u stimuliranom postupku. Dobiti jedan embrij za transfer nakon stimuliranog postupka općenito predstavlja loš rezultat stimuliranog postupka. 
Da bi se moglo ocijeniti što za vas kao par konkretno znači dobiti jedan embrij u stimuliranom postupku  potrebno je uzeti u obzir mnogo faktora- kakva  vam je dijagnoza, kakav je tvoj hormonski status, kakvo stanje reproduktivnog zdravlja općenito, i na kraju najvažnije-koliko imaš godina...

(zato te je i Bubekica pitala koliko imaš godina)

Ako se bojiš pisati  na forumu o postupku i drugim činjenicama važnim za postupak, mislim da ti stotine ovih ovdje iskusnih i dobronamjernih forumašica neće moći ništa napisati vezano uz tvoje dvojbe.

Zato, ne boj se pisati i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, Sretno! 

Čestitam na plusicima  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

> Pozdrav curke! Čitam vas ali nikak da se uključim s pisanjem. Meni danas 4 dan pt... Dva trodnevna kvalitetna smrzlica... Tak su bar biolozi rekli. Dugo smo čekali na taj fet, jos od 3.mj prošle godine. Bilo svega, polip, Histero, los endic, 3 mj duphastona, promjena prehrane i ovaj mj konačno endometrij kak treba biti... Dosad dva neuspjela Icsi-a... Pa sad cekamo... Nemam nikakve simptome, ne očekujem previse ali se nadam... Svima puno sreće...


Sto se simptoma tiče iza embrio transfera nista kad kad napuhnuta buša ali zato su slike bile jako bolne ..ja sam imala et blastice  i 6 dan mi je bio Pusić jedino me od et.3 dan bila mučnina povremeno.Ne brini o simptomima bit ce sve OK sretno

----------


## micamaca30

I imamam jedno pitanje da li je neka od vas imala problema s probavom u trudnoći ...Bože mili ja nikada problema nisam imala a sada tvrda stolica a bojim se naprezati

----------


## bubekica

Micamaca to je jedna od nuspojava utrogestana.
Kupi sirup od sljive i smokve u ljekarni, provjereno djeluje.

----------


## micamaca30

> Micamaca to je jedna od nuspojava utrogestana.
> Kupi sirup od sljive i smokve u ljekarni, provjereno djeluje.


Hvala hoću kupit cu

----------


## vojvodjanka

Cure, imam jedno pitanje. Ja sam, naime, pre 6 dana imala svoj prvi FET transfer dva embriona (prvi "friski" ICSI je zavrsio negativno). Ovog puta radim 100% jer nemam nikakvih tegoba. Inace, radim kao asistent u skoli i produzenom boravku. Moja skola za iduci cetvrtak planira zajednicki izlet sa skijanjem, dakle, trebalo bi provesti 4-5 sati na temperaturi -7 koliko je najavljeno za taj dan. Ono sto me zabrinjava je da li to moze imati negativnih posledica na ovaj pokusaj. Imam tople cizme, nosim vunene carape, ali iz iskustva znam da mi se posle sat-dva na snegu noge ipak smrznu.Mislite li da postoji neki rizik ili da hladnoca ne moze naskoditi?

----------


## fuksija

Ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak odmirovala...ne znam kako kod vas ali ovdje zene imaju pravo na bolovanje..
Moze li te tko zamijeniti? Da razgovaraš s učiteljicom možda i objasniš situaciju..
Nije to samo zbog zime nego i zbog skijanja, trčanja za djecom i slično..

----------


## vojvodjanka

Hvala na odgovoru fuksija! Zivim u Norveskoj i ovde doktori ne preporucuju mirovanje, VTO nije osnov za bolovanje, jedino ako imas tegobe kao posledicu hormona i uz to dobrog stalnog lekara, mozes dobiti bolovanje. Ja ovog puta nisam htela traziti, ali pokusavam da se malo cuvam. Tako da cu verovatno poslusati tvoj savet i traziti da mi nadju neki drugi posao tog dana  :Smile: .

----------


## micamaca30

Curke jucer beta 9 dan transfera 170  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

čestitam!

----------


## antony34

Micamaca cestitam :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, imam jedno pitanje. Ja sam, naime, pre 6 dana imala svoj prvi FET transfer dva embriona (prvi "friski" ICSI je zavrsio negativno). Ovog puta radim 100% jer nemam nikakvih tegoba. Inace, radim kao asistent u skoli i produzenom boravku. Moja skola za iduci cetvrtak planira zajednicki izlet sa skijanjem, dakle, trebalo bi provesti 4-5 sati na temperaturi -7 koliko je najavljeno za taj dan. Ono sto me zabrinjava je da li to moze imati negativnih posledica na ovaj pokusaj. Imam tople cizme, nosim vunene carape, ali iz iskustva znam da mi se posle sat-dva na snegu noge ipak smrznu.Mislite li da postoji neki rizik ili da hladnoca ne moze naskoditi?


vojvodjanka slazem se sa fuksijom....
ja isto nebi isla....
mislim da nema potrebe sad da se izlazes bilo kakvom riziku....
nije isto izaci vani i prosetati i otici na takav put u ovoj jos ranoj fazi....to je moje misljenje....  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke jucer beta 9 dan transfera 170


Cestitam...lijepa beta  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Bubekica kako si? Ako sam dobro upratila danas je 5dnt!?

----------


## vojvodjanka

> vojvodjanka slazem se sa fuksijom....
> ja isto nebi isla....
> mislim da nema potrebe sad da se izlazes bilo kakvom riziku....
> nije isto izaci vani i prosetati i otici na takav put u ovoj jos ranoj fazi....to je moje misljenje....


Hvala na savetu i podrsci, bas mi to znaci, inace bih pomislila da sam razmazena. Inace,od danas do bete (u ponedeljak) sam na bolovanju, od juce me muci mucnina, bolovi u jajnicima, stomaku, kukovima tako da mi je tesko da stojim 8 sati na poslu + 2 sata u javnom prevozu. Nije da me ne grize savest, ali izboricu se vec nekako s tim  :Wink: .

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala na savetu i podrsci, bas mi to znaci, inace bih pomislila da sam razmazena. Inace,od danas do bete (u ponedeljak) sam na bolovanju, od juce me muci mucnina, bolovi u jajnicima, stomaku, kukovima tako da mi je tesko da stojim 8 sati na poslu + 2 sata u javnom prevozu. Nije da me ne grize savest, ali izboricu se vec nekako s tim .


Sada trebas i moras da mislis na sebe....
uh mislim da bi to zbilja bilo previse da stojis 8 h na nogama...
ovako lijepo mozes malo prosetati, malo kava i tv i tako do bete...
drzim fige draga  :Smile:  

to je dobar znak za stomak i jajnike...
tako je bar meni bilo...kao da cu svaki momenat dobit mengu...

sretno i javi se  :Kiss:

----------


## tin

žene, zanima me da li je tko od vas radio sa zaleđenim materijalom, zapravo ja i muž imamo na citu 6 jajni stanica i sad planiramo u postupak, ovaj mjesec?!

----------


## micamaca30

> žene, zanima me da li je tko od vas radio sa zaleđenim materijalom, zapravo ja i muž imamo na citu 6 jajni stanica i sad planiramo u postupak, ovaj mjesec?!


Moj D.je od zamrznutog materijala roden 2006

----------


## mura

moja beta negativna, tako da je sad i službeno..  :Sad:

----------


## micamaca30

> moja beta negativna, tako da je sad i službeno..


Bas mi je zao odtuguj i u nove pobjede

----------


## fuksija

Mura, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Vojvođanka..ja sam danas pitala svog doka (mailom) koliko zapravo trebam mirovati..jer mi se stvarno vise ne da, nisam takva osoba..radila bi na treninzima da smijem, ali rekao je da još ne smijem..i da mirujem koliko je to moguće i da minimalno sjedim..dakle, ne smijem ni sjediti..a samo sam bila na inseminaciji, nis posebno..mislila sam da je to isto kao i da smo imali odnos ali izgleda da nije..

----------


## BigBlue

> moja beta negativna, tako da je sad i službeno..


Žao mi je mura 
~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i bolje rezultate




> Bubekica kako si? Ako sam dobro upratila danas je 5dnt!?


Kako ide bube?

*vojvodjanka*, sve manje i manje liječnika preporuča mirovanje nakon ET jer nema nikakve potvrde da mirovanje pridonosi boljoj implantaciji ili spriječava istu. Odležati za većinu znači mirnu savjest da su učinile sve kako bi postupak uspio.  Ako ćeš provesti cijeli dan na snijegu brinući se hoće li sve proći u redu, niti ćeš uživati u danu, a ako ne uspije postupak još ćeš se možda I gristi. Hej, pa nakon kriopohrane, ove su temperature pravi tropski krajevi  :Wink:  Šalu na stranu, pitaj doktore gore u Norveškoj i u konačici napravi ono s čime ćeš se *ti* dobro osjećati.

*micamaca*, čestitam!
hoćemo li se ovako na neviđeno kladiti da su blizanci  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

LaraLana, BigBlue,
ide, vuku se dani polako... Simptoma nema, a bogme ni dobrog predosjecaja. Javim kroz par dana sto vele pis pis stapici.

----------


## BigBlue

> Simptoma nema, a bogme ni dobrog predosjecaja. Javim kroz par dana sto vele pis pis stapici.


Ovo dvoje mojih asimptomatičnih spava snom pravednika  :Grin: 
I ne samo da sam imala loš predosjećaj, nego sam nakon pozitivnog testa na sabajle, ranom zorom, digla našu forumašicu iz kreveta s pitanjem: Koliko dugo se čita štoperica na testu? Sve mi je imalo više logike od trudnoće  :Grin: 

~~~~~~~~ da ti se ponovi moj scenarij  :Kiss:

----------


## micamaca30

micamaca, čestitam!
hoćemo li se ovako na neviđeno kladiti da su blizanci 
Misliš  haaa da jesu BigBlue zbog malo dana od transfera a dosta visoka beta to  :Smile:  
Ajd oklada 10 idem na uvz  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

*vojvodjanka*, sve manje i manje liječnika preporuča mirovanje nakon ET jer nema nikakve potvrde da mirovanje pridonosi boljoj implantaciji ili spriječava istu. [/QUOTE]

Doktori u Norveskoj savetuju da se nakon transfera zivi sto normalnije, bez treninga i velikih napora, ali svakako ni mirovanje ne preporucuju (zbog cirkulacije). Ja sam u prvom postupku ipak bila na bolovanju, dosta mirovala i nije uspelo. Ovog puta sam odlucila da radim suprotno i stvarno sam mislila da cu do bete izdrzati, ali zadnjih dana bas ne ide. Ne bih ni sada uzimala bolovanje, ali, eto, taj bol u stomaku je nespojiv sa mojim prilicno aktivnim poslom, pa sam se ipak predala.

Bubekica, sretno! Pozdrav od jos jedne sapatnice bez dobrog osecaja  :Wink: !

----------


## bubekica

Hvala cure,
ali moje standard scenarij se ponavlja. Brljavljenje krenulo, test neg.

----------


## tetagogolina

> žene, zanima me da li je tko od vas radio sa zaleđenim materijalom, zapravo ja i muž imamo na citu 6 jajni stanica i sad planiramo u postupak, ovaj mjesec?!


ja sam u 21.tjednu sa 6 godina starim "materijalom"  :Cool:

----------


## tetagogolina

> Misliš  haaa da jesu BigBlue zbog malo dana od transfera a dosta visoka beta to  
> Ajd oklada 10 idem na uvz


10dnt sam pišnila clearblue digitalni i pokazao mi 3-4, kod mene su bili blizanci, a beta 14dnt 1493, 16dnt 3480....a na uzv se prvo vidio jedan plod a onda sa 7 tjedana se pojavio i drugi

----------


## kika222

Bubekice pa ne vjerujem  :Sad:  zar opet????? Žao mi je draga moja, stvarno sam se nadala čudu!!! Grlim te i želim vam da smognete snage za novu borbu!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala cure,
> ali moje standard scenarij se ponavlja. Brljavljenje krenulo, test neg.


Danas ti je 7dnt blastice? Znam da si i do sad rano krenula brljavit, ali meni je sad zadnji put isto tako krenulo na 7dnt blastice s malim grčićima kao da ću dobit, sutradan test plus, 9dnt opet neko brljavljenje... :fige:

----------


## tetagogolina

bubekice, nije još gotovo

----------


## LaraLana

bubekica  :Love:  danas si 6 dnt.....nije to jos gotovo  :Kiss:  


> Hvala cure,
> ali moje standard scenarij se ponavlja. Brljavljenje krenulo, test neg.

----------


## LaraLana

> moja beta negativna, tako da je sad i službeno..


mura  :Sad:   drz se i vibrice za nove pobjede ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

danas je 6dnt blastice, ali test je negativan, ne vjerujem da ce se sutra "upozitiviti".
strpljiv spasen.
*frcka* jesi ti ranije radila test pa je bio minus, ili ti je taj pozitivni bio prvi?

----------


## Frćka

Da, 6dnt, brojala sam ti i dan transfera kao početnik, sorry...nisam radila, nisam ništa ni sumnjala, meni već treći put isto u te dane krene brljavljenje s nekom laganom boli kao da stiže M i onda ta bol stane...to me natjera na test
(prvi put 7 i 8 dnt trodnevnih, drugi 8 i 9 dnt blastice, sad 7 pa 9 dnt blastice)
Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo, ne može! Nije stvar u lažnim nadama, ali još čekajmo, rano je, može svašta još bit :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

9dnt blastica sam imala pozitivan test, pišni ga u subotu opet

----------


## bubekica

mene zanima netko tko je prvo imao negativan pa onda pozitivan, vi koje ste tad tek prvi put pisale se ne racunate  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Test sam prva dva puta radila 10dnt (što bi u prvoj varijanti kada bi ravnali po blasticama bilo 8dnt), a sad isto prvi test 8dnt...uvijek su bili toliko blijedi da su se jedva vidjeli...sad zadnji put sam svaki dan po jedan piš piš tako da imam skalu boja kao neki frik, stvarno je crta tamnila svakim novim danom, bar na ovim testovima...

----------


## Frćka

Pa kad ti juriš već tako rano, meni nije palo na pamet testirat se 6dnt! Mogla si onda i prvi! :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

bubekica,

evo mene da te tješim.

 :Smile: 
beta cijelih 37   :Smile:  11dn3dt, nisam radila test ali i da jesam taj bi test bio negativan
13dn3dt beta 39, i taj bi test bio negativan

a dijete moje? eno ga igra se lego kockicama sada i pita zašto nisam kupila plastelin  :Smile: 

za tebe puno ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Ja opet imam pitanje, ovog puta glupo  :Very Happy: . Meni prilikom transfera nisu rekli u kom je stadiju embrion, dakle, ne znam koliko stanica je bilo niti pri zamrzavanju, niti dan po odmrzavanju. Rekli su samo da su odlicnog kvaliteta (zamrznuti 48 sati nakon punkcije) i da su se dalje razvijali nakon odmrzavanja (24 h nakon odmrzavanja je bio transfer). Sad mene zanima da li samo na osnovu toga mogu znati u kom su otprilike stadiju bili u trenutku transfera? Rekoh vec, glupo pitanje...

----------


## bubekica

3-dnevni (48+24h) embriji bi trebali biti 8erostanicni...

----------


## Frćka

*Vojvođanka* možeš samo znati da ti je transferiran trodnevni embrij - a nitko od nas ti ne može sad reći koliko stanični (cca 4stanični - 10 stanični?)Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

> 10dnt sam pišnila clearblue digitalni i pokazao mi 3-4, kod mene su bili blizanci, a beta 14dnt 1493, 16dnt 3480....a na uzv se prvo vidio jedan plod a onda sa 7 tjedana se pojavio i drugi


Meni je clearbluee digitalni 6 dan pokazao da sam 1-2 tj a i ja sam računala da mi do 10.2 beta bude blizu 2000 .
Na koliko se dupla beta

----------


## tetagogolina

> Meni je clearbluee digitalni 6 dan pokazao da sam 1-2 tj a i ja sam računala da mi do 10.2 beta bude blizu 2000 .
> Na koliko se dupla beta


na 48h

----------


## micamaca30

Znači svaka dva dana  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> Hvala cure,
> ali moje standard scenarij se ponavlja. Brljavljenje krenulo, test neg.


Malo je rano, pa čak I za brljavljenje, ali bemu miša više.
Samo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem. I držimo fige za drugačiji test!




> bubekica,
> 
> evo mene da te tješim.
> 
> beta cijelih 37   11dn3dt, nisam radila test ali i da jesam taj bi test bio negativan
> 13dn3dt beta 39, i taj bi test bio negativan
> 
> a dijete moje? eno ga igra se lego kockicama sada i pita zašto nisam kupila plastelin


Tvoja ß Inesz, baš kao i od naše Ginger, mi je pojam za lude vrijednosti  :Grin: 

Micamaca, prihvaćam okladu  :Wink:  Moje vrijednosti bete su bile 8dnt (2 blastice)=ß120, 10dnt=247, 14dnt ß=1580. Ja sam s prvom vrijednosti bila ziher da su blizanci; čak je i dr bio prilično skeptičan, a evo ih.... Ma samo neka je sve u redu, drugo je irelevantno

----------


## vojvodjanka

Frcka, bubekica, hvala! Ipak sam posle vasih odgovora malo pametnija, sad znam kako da racunam dpo  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je clearbluee digitalni 6 dan pokazao da sam 1-2 tj a i ja sam računala da mi do 10.2 beta bude blizu 2000 .
> Na koliko se dupla beta


Ocekivano dupliranje bete 
<1200  48-72 h
1200-6000  72-96 h
>6000  >96 h 

samo da znas da se ne zabrines ako nebude za 24 h das duplo skolski  :Wink:  

pogledaj od ines betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

BB :Smile:  
Tako je, lude vrijednosti kažu nam da nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Koliko sam suza prolila zbog ranog vađenja bete. Zato, strpimo se sa testićima i betama  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Cure, ovdje je okvirna tablica ßHcg vrijednosti, posebno za jednoplodnu, blizanačku I višeplodnu (trigemini +) trudnoću: http://www.betabase.info/index.html

Možete unijeti svoje podatke I time također nekome pomoći, pratiti duplanje....

----------


## micamaca30

Curke moje kako ste vi meni danas  :Smile: 
Meni mukicaaaa cijeli dan

----------


## Twinolina

auuuuuuuuuuuuu a šta te još čeka...evo ja se jučer izbljuvala pred vrtićem....neka, proći će i to....

----------


## vojvodjanka

Da li je moja mucnina posledica progesterona ne znam, ali mi se danas na testu pojavila bleda druga crtica (ponovila tri puta sa razmakom od cetiri sata i svaki put se sve bolje vidi). Prosto ne mogu da verujem, ne dozvoljavam sebi da se radujem do bete  :Smile: . Totalno nestvarno!

----------


## bubekica

> Da li je moja mucnina posledica progesterona ne znam, ali mi se danas na testu pojavila bleda druga crtica (ponovila tri puta sa razmakom od cetiri sata i svaki put se sve bolje vidi). Prosto ne mogu da verujem, ne dozvoljavam sebi da se radujem do bete . Totalno nestvarno!



Weeeheeee!

----------


## micamaca30

Wwweeeeeeeee jos pozitivnih testica vojvodjanka mucnina je od trudnoce ne od progesterona ja zvala svog mpo dr koji mi je reko to je znak trudnoce samo sto sam ja mucninu osjetila vec 3 dan od transfera a svi su mi govorili da je to u mojoj glavi

----------


## micamaca30

Iskreno drago mi je sta mi je mucnina bar znam da sam trudna i da je sve ok.
S prvim djetetom nikakve mucnine nisam imala a komplikacija ko u prici 
Tako curke zivjele mucnine  :Wink:  :D

----------


## Twinolina

bome vojvodanka welcome to the club! i ja sam imala mukice već od 5.-og dnt (moj et je bio 3. dan) tak da nije umišljeno!!!! očito reagiramo na beta hcg!

bubekice? što ima micek?

----------


## bubekica

Crijevna viroza, povracanja i proljev, temp 37.8, krvarim i testovi su neg. 
Naravno necu prekidati terapiju do bete, ali obzirom na iskustvo s prijasnjim postupcima (svaki put prokrvarim 11-14dpo)... Sve jasno.

----------


## Ginger

joj bubek  :Love: 

cestitke trudnicama!

----------


## drama_queen

Curke kolike su uopće šanse da se na testu 6 dnt (blastica) pojavi crtica? ...ja se još nadam da sam se malo požurila  :Sad:

----------


## Twinolina

a bubekice bemu miša baš te i to moralo snaći.... žao mi je...

----------


## pak

:Very Happy:  za sve pozitivne testice i bete !
 :Love:  tuznicama i puno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke buduce postupke.
Sretno cure svima !

----------


## bubekica

> Curke kolike su uopće šanse da se na testu 6 dnt (blastica) pojavi crtica? ...ja se još nadam da sam se malo požurila


Ovisi o testu, koja mu je osjetljivost i kad je bila implantacija. Bez obzira na testove jedina potvrda je beta.

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala Bubekice ...definitivno čekam drugi tjedan betu ...nadam se još ...nadam se da je i kod tebe samo viroza :hug:

----------


## lora21

bubekica, iskreno mi je žao što te snašlo, ali ne daj se, proći će i sretno za dalje  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

Bubekice cuvaj se, drzim fige za veeeeliku betu!

I ja se pridruzujem cekalicama, treba sad cekati do 21.2. do bete .....

----------


## micamaca30

Curke  čekalice sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve imate pozitivne testice i velikeeee bete
Bubekice drži se i jedaj see

----------


## micamaca30

Cure imam jedno pitanje posto stavljam utrice 3×2 malo me dolje pecka dao od tih utrica ili cega

----------


## bernica

29.ti dan ciklusa, krvi ni na vidiku. Vec par dana osjećaj ko da budem dobila svaki cas... Test sam jedan radila jako rano, bil negativan. Sad ih vise neću raditi. Sutra po uputnicu i u uto vaditi betu...

----------


## micamaca30

Bernica to si bila na postupku ?
Ostale curke kakvo stanje kod vas nista vas nema

----------


## bernica

Bio je fet transfer prije 12 dana. Trodnevni zameci

----------


## drama_queen

Eh Bernica kao da sam ja pisala ...pišnula test ali nadam se prerano pa ostala bez plusića ...stvari trebala dobiti jučer ali samo rasturanje ...ujutro idem vadit betu pa kud puklo!

----------


## Inesz

cure sretno svima~~~~~

bernica, 12dn3dt uglavnom nije prerano za test, sretno sa betom...

vidim da ste prošli već 3 stimulirana, jesi li dr zašto dobivaš tako malo stanica u postupcima?

----------


## micamaca30

Curke cim kasne stvari sto posto ste trudne želim vam velikuuuuuuu betuuuu

----------


## bubekica

> Curke cim kasne stvari sto posto ste trudne želim vam velikuuuuuuu betuuuu


Nije to bas tocno, mnogim curama progesteronska terapija odgadja menstruacija... A i mnoge krivo racunaju kad bi trebala doci jer racunaju po standardnom ciklusu, a ne po punkciji.

----------


## micamaca30

Nez ja sam uvijek dobila cak i dan prije no svaka od nas je drugačija......ugl sretno svima
Bubekica kako si mi ti

----------


## sara10

Da napišem svoje iskustvo, ja sam u svih svojih 7 neuspjelih postupaka dobila menz. u očekivano vrijeme kad je i trebao doći (a nekad čak i ranije) unatoč utrogestanima, a u dobitnom postupku kad nisam dobila menz. na očekivani datum i kad je prošlo 14,15 dana od ovulac. (nije bilo punkcije, bio fet), napravila test i pozitivan.

Drage čekalice, sretno svima....

----------


## bernica

Test negativan ... Neznam zašto dobijemo tak malo stanica, AMh je 20, svi nalazi su mi ok... Nema pravila... Sutra idem po uputnicu i u uto vadit betu reda radi...

----------


## bubekica

Kod mene bila biokemijska, sutra vadik betu.

----------


## bubekica

Sara,
ja isto svaki put prokrvarim pod utricima, kad je bila prva biokemijska nisam, a sad jesam...

----------


## Šiškica

bubekica možda ipak nije biokemiska!! budeš vidjela!!

----------


## Šiškica

Sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da te iznenadi rezultat!!



I ja sam od onih koja je baš svaki puta imala spoting u neuspješnim postupcima!! (unatoč utrogestanu)

Zadnji put je bio vrhunac 7dnt pojavila se svejža krv, pa par dana ništa , pa malo smeđarenja i 12dnt došla M( Et je bio 5 dan jedne morule)

----------


## sara10

bubekica, baš mi je žao zbog biokemijske....jednom će uspjet, mora se upornost isplatit...al ovi neuspjesi, uh, živce čupaju... :cupakosu:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Kod mene bila biokemijska, sutra vadik betu.


Oprosti ali kako znaš da je biokemijska,jesi vadila betu?                       
Možda ipak bude pozitivno iznenađenje...

----------


## bubekica

> Oprosti ali kako znaš da je biokemijska,jesi vadila betu?                       
> Možda ipak bude pozitivno iznenađenje...


Pozitivan test u petak, pa jucer svijetliji puno, danas negativan, uz jaaako krvarenje koje traje danima.
Naravno, uvijek je lijepo mastati o iznenadjenju, ali ne vjerujem bas da ce ga biti. Saznat cemo uskoro.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Pozitivan test u petak, pa jucer svijetliji puno, danas negativan, uz jaaako krvarenje koje traje danima.
> Naravno, uvijek je lijepo mastati o iznenadjenju, ali ne vjerujem bas da ce ga biti. Saznat cemo uskoro.


Aaaaaa kvragu........

----------


## PinaColada

Bubekica, drzi se!!!!! Saljem ti hugs  :grouphug:  i nekako je ljudski nadati se....cekamo te sa info rezulatima nete <3<3

Sto se tice krvarenja, ja u svoja 3 neuspjela pokusaja nisam uopste krvaril ni malo, dok nisam prekinula sa terapijom ( nakon neg.bete)

----------


## Šiškica

bubekica  :grouphug: baš mi žao!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kod mene bila biokemijska, sutra vadik betu.


Uffff, Bubi  :Sad: 

Nemam utješnih riječi, samo veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## bernica

Bubi drzi se i sretno danas. Meni 30.ti dan ciklusa, krvi ni u tragovima. Danas nisam vise radila test. Idem kasnije po uputnicu i sutra vaditi betu. Čudno mi je da nisam vec prokrvarila s obzirom na neg testove. U prva dva postupka sam u ovoj fazi vec krvarila ko velika. A ništa... Sutra vaditi krv pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## tetagogolina

bubekice  :Love:

----------


## bernica

Bubi... Kad su rezultati? Ja jos ne krvarim... Bila danas vaditi betu, test ujutro negativan... 30.dan ciklusa... U 2 mi bude gotov nalaz pa da i ovu priču završimo...

----------


## LaraLana

bubekica  :Sad:   nemam rijeci.....

----------


## LaraLana

> Bubi... Kad su rezultati? Ja jos ne krvarim... Bila danas vaditi betu, test ujutro negativan... 31.dan ciklusa... U 2 mi bude gotov nalaz pa da i ovu priču završimo...


A jesi prestala sa terapijom?

----------


## LaraLana

> Da li je moja mucnina posledica progesterona ne znam, ali mi se danas na testu pojavila bleda druga crtica (ponovila tri puta sa razmakom od cetiri sata i svaki put se sve bolje vidi). Prosto ne mogu da verujem, ne dozvoljavam sebi da se radujem do bete . Totalno nestvarno!


Cestitam !!!!!! Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Ginger

bubekice ?

----------


## bubekica

Beta 2.

----------


## Inesz

Uh, Bubekica. Žao mi je.

----------


## bernica

Stavila sam jos ujutro utrice i otišla vaditi betu. Popodne neću stavljat dok ne vidim rezultat. Najvj oni koće mengu, makar mi dosad to nikad nije bio slučaj...

----------


## micamaca30

Bubekica zao mi je

----------


## Ginger

> Beta 2.


 :Love:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala cure!
Bernica drzim fige do kraja  :fige:

----------


## antony34

Bubi

----------


## vojvodjanka

Bubekica, saljem zagrljaj...Drzi se i skupi snege za iduci pokusaj, jedan mora biti dobitni, sve je ovo lutrija. 




> Cestitam !!!!!! Jesi vadila betu?


Vadila jutros, uskoro zovem da cujem rezultat.

----------


## drama_queen

Žao mi je Bubekica, šaljem :hug: Bernica i vojvodjanka nadam se da su vaša iščekivanja bete završila i da ćete uskoro imati i potvrdu da ste trudnice ...moja beta 0 ovaj put ...

----------


## mona22

bubekica žao mi je   :Love: 
bernica  :fige:  betu

----------


## mona22

drama_queen žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ema 1

Dramaqueen i bubekica zao mi je drži te se i skupite snage za dalje 
Ostalim curama čestitke na plusicima

----------


## bernica

I moja priča završava sa 1.2 betom... Ocito kasni radi utrica..

----------


## ema 1

Bernica zao mi je sta drugo reci znam kako ti je

----------


## micamaca30

Cure bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## mona22

bernica  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*drama_queen,bernica,bubek*,žao mi jako cure... :grouphug: 
Nadam se da nas *vojvodjanka* bude razveselila sa lijepom pravom brojkicom,treba nam malo veselja... :fige:

----------


## MallaPlava

Napokon skupila hrabrosti i napisati, 13.dan od transfera beta 2044  :Smile:  
Svima koje ste dočekale velike bete čestitam, a ostalima šaljem puno zagrljaja i želim snage za ponovni pokušaj!!

----------


## micamaca30

MallaPlava prekrasna beta za 13 dan od transfera Čestitam

----------


## ema 1

Malaplava
Čestitam beta je za dvoje

----------


## bubekica

> Napokon skupila hrabrosti i napisati, 13.dan od transfera beta 2044  
> Svima koje ste dočekale velike bete čestitam, a ostalima šaljem puno zagrljaja i želim snage za ponovni pokušaj!!


Lijepa moja,
cestitam jos jednom!  :Kiss: 


bernica, grlim...

----------


## žužy

> Napokon skupila hrabrosti i napisati, 13.dan od transfera beta 2044  
> Svima koje ste dočekale velike bete čestitam, a ostalima šaljem puno zagrljaja i želim snage za ponovni pokušaj!!


 :Very Happy:  Čestitam na beturini!

----------


## LaraLana

drama_queen i bernica   :No: 
ajme zivote tezak li si....

MallaPlava koja beta....cestitam!!!
Bice da su dvojceki  :Wink:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Moja beta 63, 13. dan od transfera. To je valjda to!

----------


## žužy

> Moja beta 63, 13. dan od transfera. To je valjda to!


 :Klap:  Kolko dnevni su bili?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Kolko dnevni su bili?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!


Zamrznuti su ca 48 sati posle punkcije i odmrznuti ca 24 sata pre transfera, tako da se valjda racunaju kao trodnevni. Ovde se duplanje ne proverava, jedino ako je beta jako mala. Ja cu to ipak mozda uraditi jer iduce nedelje putujem za Vojvodinu. A ovde ne mozes otici u laboratoriju bez uputa od doktora, bila ona privatna ili bolnicka.

----------


## žužy

Baš su strogi...
Ma bit će sve ok,sretan ti put i sretno dalje!  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta 63, 13. dan od transfera. To je valjda to!


drzim fige da sve bude ok  :Kiss:  
ja svoju betu isto nisam ponavljala...vidis u potpisu sve.
a kad sam im javila betu moj embriolog kaze to su mozda dve bebe...
na sto sam se ja samo nasmijala...reko s ovom betom sigurno ne  :Wink:  
tak da mislim da ti je to ok beta jer imaju oni nekakvu svoju statistiku.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zbog toga se i ne brinem, toliko hiljada slucajeva su imali, sigurno su nesto iz toga naucili. Ako kazu da tolika beta nije za zabrinjavanje, onda se i necu brinuti. Prvi UZ tek u 8.nedelji.

----------


## Twinolina

jao MallaPlava to su duplići! moja je bila 14.-i dnt jednog trodnevnog 927 i evo gemini....
vojvodanka pa kako ni u privat lab bez uputnice? ok je to beta samo ipak duplanje je najbitnije

ostale cure bila sam uz vas i dalje sam...bit će jednom....

----------


## fuksija

Zao mi je curke kojima nije uspjelo...ali jednom ce biti dobitan  :Wink: 

A vojvođanki i malojplavoj cestitke! Uvijek je lijepo cuti da je nekome uspjelo..

----------


## MallaPlava

Joj cure, hvala vam. Twinolina, ako netko može prepoznati dupliće, vjerujem da si to ti  :Smile:  tnx

Još jednom držim fige svima koje još čekate i sretno, tužnicama puno zagrljaja.. a velika pusa najdivnijoj bubekici koja mi je uz sve svoje nesreće bila najveća podrška. Draga, sve znaš, puno te ljubim!!

----------


## venera82

Cure betocekalice držim fige ~~~~~

Bubekice, Bernica, drama queen, zao mi je.... cure držite se....

----------


## PinaColada

> Cure betocekalice držim fige ~~~~~
> 
> Bubekice, Bernica, drama queen, zao mi je.... cure držite se....


Potpisujem

Drzite se i bodrimo se i u nastavku....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bubekice, Bernica, drama queen, zao mi je......
*vojvodjanka     bravo....*

----------


## vojvodjanka

> vojvodanka pa kako ni u privat lab bez uputnice? ok je to beta samo ipak duplanje je najbitnije


Ovde ni ne postoje ti mali lab. kao dole, postoji jedan veliki privatni, ali on funkcionise po istom principu kao i bolnicki, dakle moras sa uputnicom otici, placas evt. samo ucesce, ali ne postoji opcija da sam platis neku analizu. Inace, da meni sad pocne neko krvarenje, bolovi, mogla bih da dobijem uput za takvu analizu, ali ako takvih simptoma, cekam do 8.tjedna pa tek onda na UZ. A i to je preporuka za nas IVF-ovke, inace je prvi redovni UZ pregled u 18.tjednu, nema cak ni duo testa za mladje od 38 godina. Naravno, nije to sve tako u praksi, zene odu i ranije, ali ovo sto sam napisala je ono sto zdravstveni sistem predvidja.

----------


## micamaca30

Cure s pozitivnim betama još jednom čestitke
A ostalim curkama šaljem hug i želim da sto prije uspijete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja danas idem na prvi uvz da vidimo je li sve OK i koliko nas ima   :Wink:

----------


## Bananka

micamaca30, kako je bilo na pregledu? Koliko vas ima  :Smile:  ?

----------


## tetagogolina

i mene baš zanima jel se moglo tako rano šta vidit na uzv

----------


## micamaca30

Evo me cure imamo jednu bebicu 5+1 smo trudni za 10 dana idemo na još jedan uvz da čujemo srceko

----------


## lora21

Curke, nakon negativne bete, jel ste se odmah vraćale na posao?

Brine me zato što me ovaj put boli više nego inače, bolovanje sam zatvorila, sutra idem na posao, danas mi je četvrti dan menzesa, a stalno me nešto negdje probada, malo još curi. Sad se brinem, jesam li trebala još mirovati?

----------


## Bananka

Ja sam nakon negativne bete sva tri puta isla odmah raditi drugi dan. Menge nakon toga su mi bile puno bolnije i puuno jace, ali mi je psihicki bilo lakse se vratiti u dnevni ritam. Najbolje procijeni sama. Ako te jako boli da nebi izdrzala na poslu ostani jos koji dan mirovati.

----------


## lora21

Bananka, hvala na odgovoru.
I meni je ovo bio treći put.

----------


## bubekica

Mene je jucer gin prilikom zatvaranja bolovanja pitala nekoliko puta jesam li dobro i kako se osjecam. Ja sam rekla da sam ok, a onda me danas jako boljelo na poslu, vjerojatno su jajnici jos veliki... Popodne sam cijelo prespavala i sad je bolje. Krvarila sam pod utrogestanima i to je prestalo, sad cu vidjeti dal cu opet prokrvariti nakon prekidanja ili je to bilo to.
Drz se...

----------


## bernica

Ja konačno počela malo krvariti danas, nakon 33 dana ciklusa. Zasad nije bolno ali ko da se kuha nekaj unutra . I ja idem sutra raditi... Lakše mi je kad se vratim u rutinu...bili jucer kod Šimunića na konzultacijama... Predložil je nekaj sasvim novo i drukčije... Ukazal na stvari koje mi ovi u Petrovoj nisu 3G rekli bas nist... Sve u svemu, idemo ponoviti i obaviti neke nove pretrage i startamo kod njih cim nabavim sve nalaze. Najveći problem kod nas je jaaaako los spermatogram i moramo raditi PICSI i IMSI. To nam niko dosad nije predlozil... Moramo uvesti antibiotike ko preventivu prije svakog transfera je mm uvijek ima leukocite na nalazu... Ni to niko nije opce pogledal...ja moram kod hematologa radi nekih blagih mutacija koje nisu za heparin... E ti su u Petrovoj rekli da moram na heparin...a mm mora raditi bakterioloski ejakulat da vidimo koja beštija je u pitanju... I tak... Da ne spominjem skroz drukčije protokole stimulacije sa puno visim dozama... Novi pristup generalno...

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me cure imamo jednu bebicu 5+1 smo trudni za 10 dana idemo na još jedan uvz da čujemo srceko


Bravo mica cestitam  :Kiss:  
Ja sam isla na 1 uz sa 5+2 jer je tako trazio moj mpo dr.da odem na uz 3 tjedna od transfera i isto se sve super vidjelo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja konačno počela malo krvariti danas, nakon 33 dana ciklusa. Zasad nije bolno ali ko da se kuha nekaj unutra . I ja idem sutra raditi... Lakše mi je kad se vratim u rutinu...bili jucer kod Šimunića na konzultacijama... Predložil je nekaj sasvim novo i drukčije... Ukazal na stvari koje mi ovi u Petrovoj nisu 3G rekli bas nist... Sve u svemu, idemo ponoviti i obaviti neke nove pretrage i startamo kod njih cim nabavim sve nalaze. Najveći problem kod nas je jaaaako los spermatogram i moramo raditi PICSI i IMSI. To nam niko dosad nije predlozil... Moramo uvesti antibiotike ko preventivu prije svakog transfera je mm uvijek ima leukocite na nalazu... Ni to niko nije opce pogledal...ja moram kod hematologa radi nekih blagih mutacija koje nisu za heparin... E ti su u Petrovoj rekli da moram na heparin...a mm mora raditi bakterioloski ejakulat da vidimo koja beštija je u pitanju... I tak... Da ne spominjem skroz drukčije protokole stimulacije sa puno visim dozama... Novi pristup generalno...


bernica kakav ti je protokol predlozio a kakav si imala prije???
Kolike doze puregona si dobiva prije?? Vidim i menopur isto??

Pitam te zato jer sam ja jako veliku dozu gonala primala..neznam dal si procitala vec moj protokol...pisala sam.

----------


## micamaca30

> Ja konačno počela malo krvariti danas, nakon 33 dana ciklusa. Zasad nije bolno ali ko da se kuha nekaj unutra . I ja idem sutra raditi... Lakše mi je kad se vratim u rutinu...bili jucer kod Šimunića na konzultacijama... Predložil je nekaj sasvim novo i drukčije... Ukazal na stvari koje mi ovi u Petrovoj nisu 3G rekli bas nist... Sve u svemu, idemo ponoviti i obaviti neke nove pretrage i startamo kod njih cim nabavim sve nalaze. Najveći problem kod nas je jaaaako los spermatogram i moramo raditi PICSI i IMSI. To nam niko dosad nije predlozil... Moramo uvesti antibiotike ko preventivu prije svakog transfera je mm uvijek ima leukocite na nalazu... Ni to niko nije opce pogledal...ja moram kod hematologa radi nekih blagih mutacija koje nisu za heparin... E ti su u Petrovoj rekli da moram na heparin...a mm mora raditi bakterioloski ejakulat da vidimo koja beštija je u pitanju... I tak... Da ne spominjem skroz drukčije protokole stimulacije sa puno visim dozama... Novi pristup generalno...


Šimunić je presuerrrrr mpo dr.mm uopće nema u ejakulatu spermija samo u obzir dolazi punkcija iz testisa za ovaj postupak doveo je specijalnog urologa ....da ne pričam o svemu drugome koliko se trudio i evo druga bebica iz prve ...

----------


## MallaPlava

Danas beta 4604. 
Ali... naravno, mora biti ali, tumorski marker ca125 mi je prešao iznad granice ( 47.1 ). Dr.je rekla da za sada ne paničarimo, uzv 19.2., pa ćemo nakon toga i markere ponavljati.

----------


## bubekica

ides koja beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## bernica

Nismo jos o lijekovima pričali dok ne ponovim neke nalaze ali veće doze definitivno i drukčiji pristup. Dopalo mi se kak razmišlja... Tak da cim obavimo pretrage, idemo k njemu dalje.

----------


## Snekica

wooow čestitam! šta ti se događa sa Ca125, možda si napisala ali nisam vidjela sorry?

----------


## MallaPlava

Prije nešto više od dvije godine bio borderline tumor jajnika. Kad smo krenuli u postupke, htjeli su čiste prirodnjake, ali obzirom da nismo uspjeli uhvatiti folikul u tri pokušaja, uspjela ih nagovoriti na blagu stimulaciju, ali povećanje markera bi značilo da se vjerojatno opet nešto aktiviralo  :Sad:

----------


## tetagogolina

mallaplava, držim fige da je samo upala ili blaga hiperstimulacija....markeri se aktiviraju i na upalne procese

čestitam na beturini!

----------


## Snekica

Uh zaista se onda nadam da je samo neka upala! Is is lose!!!

----------


## MallaPlava

Ma to se i ja nadam. Jučer me mjehur užasno bolio pa se nadam da su markeri posljedica toga. Ali na prvu me jako streslo, nisam očekivala.

----------


## Bananka

> Nismo jos o lijekovima pričali dok ne ponovim neke nalaze ali veće doze definitivno i drukčiji pristup. Dopalo mi se kak razmišlja... Tak da cim obavimo pretrage, idemo k njemu dalje.


bernica, koje sve nalaze morate ponavljati/vaditi?
Ako ti nije bed da ih navedes bilo bi super.

----------


## Bananka

Micamaca30, kako se zove specijalni urolog?

----------


## PinaColada

Drage suborke, svaka svoju muku muci, no zelim svakoj sto prije ostvarenje cilja i zdravu bebicu ili bebice <3

No zanima me sta radite/ne radite do cekanja bete? Jeste na bolovanju ili na poslu,  setate li dosta, ili lezite, jedete li slatkise ili samo zdrava ishrana?
Meni je ovo u 15 mjeseci cetvrti put da cekam betu i vise nisam pametna sta je najbolje za ciniti? Hvala na svakom odgovoru.

----------


## Ginger

Najuredniju trudnocu sam imala kad sam isla raditi nakon transfera (uredski posao)
I radila sam jos duuuuugo

----------


## adriaa

ja sam bila na bolovanju od dana transfera svaki put do bete,u dobitnom ciklusu nisam apsolutno nista radila, izlezavala se,jela svega i svacega. Mislim da nema nikakvog pravila,ako se misli primit,primit ce se

cure koje cekate sretno!!!!!!

----------


## MallaPlava

Ovaj put nisam radila od punkcije. Znala sam da na poslu kreće užasno stresno razdoblje pa sam ga odlučila izbjeći. Dosta ležim jer me gotovo cijelo vrijeme boli trbuh, više i ne znam koji dio. U danima nakon transfera sam nekoliko puta podigla na ruke nećaka koji ima oko 12kg, a moja mrvica je još ovdje. 
Pokušavam što zdravije jesti, povrće i voće, a od vitamina uzimam folnu i prenatal  ( pola potrebe folne kroz prenatal, a drugu polovicu samostalno ) i omega 3. Naravno, pojedem nekad i nešto ne baš pametno.
Ali i dalje mislim da je najbitnije da ti se sreća osmjehne. 

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svaki organizam je drugačiji , kao i svaka od nas...netko ima velik prag boli, netko ne..sjećam se moje prve punkcije i razgovora sa dr R tada i sestrom (koja je dan prije moje punkcije vadila betu i saznala da je  T)..rekao mi dr R: imao sam pacijenticu koja se suzdržavala od mokrenja da joj ne bi "izašlo" - pa smo se nasmijali jer...istina, uz MPO se ostaje T na drugačiji način, tijelo je izmoreno od "kemije", psiha nam je načeta...no pogledam žene koje "neuredno" žive pa ostanu T i iznesu T do kraja bez pardona....tako da trebamo poslušati svoje tijelo u danom trenutku, maziti se treba, ali šetnjom i normalnim radom si možemo samo pomoći  - jer manje mislimo na krajnji rezultat naše borbe  :Kiss: 
Nakon svojih punkcija i ET sam išla raditi, naravno pažljivija sam bila, ali sam se osjećala ok - pa zašto onda ležati ako nema potrebe  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Cure imam jedno pitanje da li je normalno da sam napuhnuta cijelo vrijeme od kako sam saznala da sam trudna imam trbuh bas izrazit ....

----------


## drama_queen

jedna od opcija je poremećaj probave i nakupljanje vjetrova raznih ...tako je meni bilo u vrlo ranoj trudnoći

----------


## Twinolina

je evo i ja sam imala iste simptome

----------


## micamaca30

Da vjerojatno je probava tj crijeva jer imam sada neredovito stolicu a vjetrova niti nemam oprostite na izrazu ...ali bas me to muci  :Sad:

----------


## micamaca30

> je evo i ja sam imala iste simptome


Twinolina kada se to tebi reguliralo

----------


## Twinolina

još nije hihihih

----------


## micamaca30

Ja sinoc kupila donat mg i popila casu danas ujutro jednu nataste i moram priznat da nema one neugodne napuhnutosti.Samo mi nesto onako kuha po trbuhu crijevima...
Cak sam primjetila da mi nije niti muka

----------


## vojvodjanka

Uradila sam betu juce u Vojvodini, dakle 4 dana posle prve koja je bila 63, ova je sad 26. Znam dobro sta to znaci, mada mi u laboratoriji preporucuju da je ponovim za par dana jer nije sigirno da koriste isti metod kao u Norveskoj. Ja mislim da je beta 26,23 na 5+0 premala o kom god se metodu radilo. Sad ostaje samo da zovem svoju kliniku i dobijem zeleno svetlo da prekinem sa progesteronom. Mislite da ima sanse da prokrvarim iako sam jos uvek na progesteronu i estradiolu?

----------


## LaraLana

> Uradila sam betu juce u Vojvodini, dakle 4 dana posle prve koja je bila 63, ova je sad 26. Znam dobro sta to znaci, mada mi u laboratoriji preporucuju da je ponovim za par dana jer nije sigirno da koriste isti metod kao u Norveskoj. Ja mislim da je beta 26,23 na 5+0 premala o kom god se metodu radilo. Sad ostaje samo da zovem svoju kliniku i dobijem zeleno svetlo da prekinem sa progesteronom. Mislite da ima sanse da prokrvarim iako sam jos uvek na progesteronu i estradiolu?


joj vojvodjanka.....odi ti ponovit betu pa ces biti pametnija.
Nemoj jos prekidati terapiju...neke cure dobiju mengu a neke ne pod terapijom...sve ovisi.

----------


## Twinolina

vojvodanka žao mi je, ali zaista, radi vlastitog mira ponovi betu za dva dana u istom laboratoriju. terapiju ne prekidaj na svoju ruku nikako. šaljem zagrljaj i nadam se da ćeš idući puta uspjeti!

----------


## Twinolina

ipak....razmišljam si...beta bi ti ako se pravilno dupla trebala biti oko 240-250 a ti kažeš da je 26. e sad možda je zaista stvar u iskazivanju jedinica....možda je beta 260 zapravo....ne možeš znati zato odi i provjeri ipak!

----------


## MallaPlava

Vojvođanka zaista mi je žao. Držim fige da je neka greška i da je samo različito  upisano na nalazu. Svakako ponovi betu, a do tad nikako ne prekidaj s terapijom.

----------


## micamaca30

Vojvodanka držim foge da je neka greška..svakako ponovi betu sretnoo od srca

----------


## Snekica

vojvodjanka ponovi betu u istom labu i ne prekidaj terapiju. Sretno!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Hvala na podrsci, cure! Ne bih se ja ni usudila prekinuti terapiju na svoju ruku. Javljam kako ide dalje!

----------


## micamaca30

Vojvodjanka kako si jesi ponavljala betu  :Wink:  držim fige da je velika

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Vojvodjanka kako si jesi ponavljala betu  držim fige da je velika


Tek sutra, bice rezultati u sredu. Joj, ja se vise i ne nadam...Cekam samo da sve ovo zavrsi, pa da krenemo u novu borbu.

----------


## Twinolina

vojvodjanka <3

----------


## Kadauna

> Tek sutra, bice rezultati u sredu. Joj, ja se vise i ne nadam...Cekam samo da sve ovo zavrsi, pa da krenemo u novu borbu.


meni se vojvodjanka niti tvoja prva beta nije činila onakva kakva je za taj dan nakon transfera za očekivati, nažalost jer i ta bila "manja" rekla bih. Ali biokemijska, ukoliko se ovo pokaže kao biokemijska trudnoće, je dobar početak. Sretno za dalje!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Beta od juce mi je 1.76, dakle to je to. Sutra cu zvati kliniku da cujem sta dalje. Nadam se da cemo i iducem postupku imati vise srece.

----------


## LaraLana

> Beta od juce mi je 1.76, dakle to je to. Sutra cu zvati kliniku da cujem sta dalje. Nadam se da cemo i iducem postupku imati vise srece.


Zao mi je  :Sad:   drz se...
jel imate smrzlica???

----------


## micamaca30

Vojvodjanka bas mi je zao 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje i sretno

----------


## Twinolina

i meni je žao...javi kako planiraš dalje.....drž' se!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Zao mi je   drz se...
> jel imate smrzlica???


Imamo tri, a ovo je bio prvi postupak, tako da je jos sansi pred nama.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vojvođanka....samo hrabro dalje...žao mi je.. :grouphug:

----------


## una99

Vojvođanka  :Love:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Cure, hvala vam mnogo na podrsci!

----------


## MallaPlava

Jučer bili na uzv i imamo jedno srčeko  :Smile:  
Nažalost imamo i hematom i dvije velike ciste na jajniku. Nadalje strogo mirovanje i dogovor za daljnje praćenje u Petrovoj.

----------


## TinkerBell

Evo da se i ja javim vec neko vrijeme vas pratim i iscekivam velike bete!  :Smile: 
Meni je danas 4dnt i maternica me strasno zateze...
Inace ovo mi je drugi  Ivf i ovi put imamo 3 smrzlica!

----------


## micamaca30

MallaPlava drži se i samo miruj i ja sam u prvoj trudnoći odmah na početku imala hematom...TinkerBell sretno  :Wink: 
Ja danas bila na uvz i kuca nam srce junacko :D

----------


## MallaPlava

micamaca30 čestitam za srčeko  :Smile:  samo neka ona nama kucaju!!
TinkerBell tebi želim sreću i naravno, dobru, veliku betu..

----------


## tin

Cure moje da vam se pridruzim, danas su mi vracena 2 embrija. jedan malo bolji a drugi ne. Inace kod muza jako los nalaz bio, svega nadjeno 4-5 spermija lose kvalitete. doktor je rekao da jw Bozije cudo da se ipak oplodila jaja stanica kako je nalaz los.

----------


## Bananka

Vojvodjanka, zao mi je...odtuguj i saberi snagu za dalje!

MallaPlava i Micamaca30, bravo za srceka!

Tin, neka se Bozije cudo nastavi pozitivno i da ugledate uskoro svoj + !!

TinkerBell, zelim da su simptomi implantacija i da ugledate uskoro svoj + !!

----------


## PinaColada

Vojvodjanka cuvaj se....drzim ti fige da izdrzis i budes snazna, snaznija, najsnaznija.....

Cure cestitam za srceka (mallaplava & micamaca) i kako se kaze, da budu skolske T......koji dan nakon ET ste isli na prvi uzv? Huh....sad se i to treba cekat....ja jos trebam betu provjeriti za pravilno duplanje aBd  :Smile:

----------


## TinkerBell

Cure kad mogu najranije napraviti test? P je bila u sub 14.2,treci dan vracena 2osmostanicne mrvice.
I moram jos u pon. primit brevactid,jeli ko isto to primao?
I cestitam svim plusicima i poz betama! Bravo cure!!  :Kiss:

----------


## TinkerBell

I hvala svima na podrsci!! Drukcije je kad si medu svojima koji stvarno ali stvarno znaju sta prolazis. Obitelj je naravno uz tebe ali evo ja sam procitala vase postove i kada vidim da je netko uspio sam sretna da bi tuosobu zagrlila da mogu!!  :Smile:

----------


## MallaPlava

> Vojvodjanka cuvaj se....drzim ti fige da izdrzis i budes snazna, snaznija, najsnaznija.....
> 
> Cure cestitam za srceka (mallaplava & micamaca) i kako se kaze, da budu skolske T......koji dan nakon ET ste isli na prvi uzv? Huh....sad se i to treba cekat....ja jos trebam betu provjeriti za pravilno duplanje aBd


Ja sam išla 23. dan od transfera blastica. Ali mi je dr odmah rekla da postoji mogućnost da se još ne vidi srce jer je to dosta rano. Neka se beta dupla, a uzv će brzo doći  :Smile:

----------


## tin

Cure kako se ponasati nakon transfera, treba li strogo mirovati neka 2 dana. Neko mi je rekao da ni kava nije dobra pit samo caj od kamilice. Ja predhodna 2 transfera nisam bas mirovala. nakon prvog sam isla na more, nakon mirovanja od 2 dana.

----------


## bubekica

> Cure kako se ponasati nakon transfera, treba li strogo mirovati neka 2 dana. Neko mi je rekao da ni kava nije dobra pit samo caj od kamilice. Ja predhodna 2 transfera nisam bas mirovala. nakon prvog sam isla na more, nakon mirovanja od 2 dana.


Da skratim - ne moras mirovati ako su jajnici u dobrom stanju i nema rizika od hiperstimulacije. Nemoj vjezbati, nositi tesko i sl. Sve drugo moze...

----------


## tin

Bubekica nemam problema sa jajnicima. Nego sam mislila posto embri nisu bas nesto naj, da je bolje mirovat.

----------


## bubekica

Mirovanje dokazano ne utjece na ishod postupka, naprotiv, preporucaju se lagane setnje zbog cirkulacije.

----------


## tin

Ma ko ce bit pametan. Znam da sam sad u citu morala lezat na prsima nakon postupka. prije nije tako bilo, zapravo prije i nije bilo prostora za neko lezanje. sve bilo zbijeno

----------


## micamaca30

> Vojvodjanka cuvaj se....drzim ti fige da izdrzis i budes snazna, snaznija, najsnaznija.....
> 
> Cure cestitam za srceka (mallaplava & micamaca) i kako se kaze, da budu skolske T......koji dan nakon ET ste isli na prvi uzv? Huh....sad se i to treba cekat....ja jos trebam betu provjeriti za pravilno duplanje aBd


Hvalaa PinaColada  :Wink: 
Ja sam išla 19 dan od transfera na prvi uvz i na drugi za desetak dana i tad se vidjelo srceko

----------


## micamaca30

Ja za niti jedan et nisam ležala dulje  od 2dana.Jedino za ovaj sada sam ležalajer sam se osjecala umorno i iscrpljenoi jajnici su mi bili ppovećani.I imali smo 2 blastice  odlične kvalitete

----------


## PinaColada

Tin, na more??? Meni je prosli postupak koji smo radili u osmom mjesecu striktno napomenuto da nema sunca i mora, moze na more ali jutarnje i nocne setnje, kad nije suncano!

Ja nisam mirovala u smislu lezanja, ali nisam dizala nista teze od 3,4 kg....nisam vozila auto (po prvi put, ranija 3 puta skoro svih 15 dana do bete sam se vozala-gradska kraca voznja), ali su mi ovaj put u klinici rekli ako bas ne moram, da ne vozim auto.

Pa eto, pricuvaj se koliko mozes....ali setnja i manji kucni poslici su ok....dok se ne zapuses, a to brzo bude  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Tin, na more??? Meni je prosli postupak koji smo radili u osmom mjesecu striktno napomenuto da nema sunca i mora, moze na more ali jutarnje i nocne setnje, kad nije suncano!
> 
> Ja nisam mirovala u smislu lezanja, ali nisam dizala nista teze od 3,4 kg....nisam vozila auto (po prvi put, ranija 3 puta skoro svih 15 dana do bete sam se vozala-gradska kraca voznja), ali su mi ovaj put u klinici rekli ako bas ne moram, da ne vozim auto.
> 
> Pa eto, pricuvaj se koliko mozes....ali setnja i manji kucni poslici su ok....dok se ne zapuses, a to brzo bude 
> Sretno!


Pina cestitke na pozitivnoj beti  :Smile:  
Nema ti tu pravila...embrij ako je dobar ce se primit.
Pisale se cure vec ovdje da jedino kod hipera da se miruje.
Ja sam se avionom vracala 1 dnt i vozila auto i isla raditi 2dnt pa tak da je pravilo da pravila nema...
Moj mpo dr je rekao da cak odmah mogu ici doma (avionom) al jedini koji je bio protiv je bio embriolog....pa tak da sam samo prespavala i pravac doma.
Za more su mi rekli da mogu ici i kupati se al samo u moru...u bazenu ne.... :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

cure, imam pitanje!   :Smile: 
odlucili smo da idemo na transfer nase 1 blastociste.. pa me zanima kako ide postupak? koja je procedura i lijekovi, odlasci na preglede?
Idemo u petrovu dr.strelecu. krajem tjedna stizu nalazi cervikalnih briseva ako sve bude u redu onda bi se narucila na dogovor.. i smrsavila sam 10kg kako su mi savjetovali. mislili smo krenuti nakon uskrsa ali neda nam se vise cekati!!

----------


## nora eleonora

> Mirovanje dokazano ne utjece na ishod postupka, naprotiv, preporucaju se lagane setnje zbog cirkulacije.


ovo moram potpisati, osobno sam uvijek za opciju lagano, nikako strogo ležati (osim naravno u slučaju hipera ili sl). u biti mi je najbolji savjet bio, da, ako je embrio kvalitetan, da će se ugnijezditi ma što god mi radile. isto tako, ako nije, da možemo mirovati i ležati, a opet da neće od postupka biti ništa..
možda zvuči okrutno, ali je meni osobno puno značilo, da skinem sa sebe neko breme krivnje, u slučaju da ne uspije, da kasnije razbijam glava što nisam ležala, što nisam, mirovala, što nisam ovo, što nisam ono.. iovako mi je teško nositi se s neuspjehom i nisam se htjela dodatno opterećivati ovakvim stvarima..

----------


## tin

> ovo moram potpisati, osobno sam uvijek za opciju lagano, nikako strogo ležati (osim naravno u slučaju hipera ili sl). u biti mi je najbolji savjet bio, da, ako je embrio kvalitetan, da će se ugnijezditi ma što god mi radile. isto tako, ako nije, da možemo mirovati i ležati, a opet da neće od postupka biti ništa..
> možda zvuči okrutno, ali je meni osobno puno značilo, da skinem sa sebe neko breme krivnje, u slučaju da ne uspije, da kasnije razbijam glava što nisam ležala, što nisam, mirovala, što nisam ovo, što nisam ono.. iovako mi je teško nositi se s neuspjehom i nisam se htjela dodatno opterećivati ovakvim stvarima..


slažem se sa tobom u potpunosti. mada ima i slučajeva da embri koji nije baš neke kvalitete a uspije trudnoca, a kod zena koje imaju dobre embrije ne uspije. nema pravila. meni su vratili dvije male mrvice, pa se nadam da će jedna upalit  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

u prvom postupku(3-dnevni 8-stanični) preporuka je bila mirovanje do bete, pa onda do 12.tjedna, a kasnije sam sve radila normalno i trudnoća je bila bezbrižna, a sad drugi put (2 izvrsne blastice) preporuka je bila 2-dnevno mirovanje i onda normalan život, međutim problemi su počeli ubrzo, smeđarenje, bolovi, odumiranje jednog ploda, pa puknuće hematoma, pa strogo mirovanje....i onda sam sama sebi zabrijala da je to zbog toga šta nisam mirovala  :Rolling Eyes: , a mogla sam, ne bi me ništa koštalo.....želim reć da ne znam ima li kakve veze mirovanje s mrvicama, vjerojatno nema, ali ipak sebi sad predbacujem što i ovaj put nisam mirovala iako bi situacija vjerojatno bila ista....svakako, sretno vam!!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

Mirovanje nema veze sa  uspjehom,osim kad je hiper u pitanju.Sta mislite koliko žena spontano zatrudni i to nezna i ne miruju nego normalno žive i rade.Ja sam nakon et iz ZG drndala se autobusom 5 sati i  treći dan išla raditi i uspjelo,a postupak prije mirovala do besvijesti i ništa,tako da......

----------


## TinkerBell

Meni danas 6 dnt...ubija me čekanje, znam da simtomi ne znače puno al eto bolucka me na momente, žednim strašno i piškim svako malo!! A di neču kad pijem ko deva!  :Laughing:

----------


## tin

mene samo žiga lijevi jajnik, samo to. Mada je rano za ikakve simptome, ipak je 4 dan od transfera

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell  još par dana i mozes piskit testic :Wink: 
Jaxsam radila 6 dan bio pozitivan al meni su blastice vratili

----------


## TinkerBell

Jutros sam primila Brevactid 1500,koliko treba proci da mi ne pokaže krivi rezultat? 
Da nebi bilo uspona i padova!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Tinkerbell, racunaj min 6 dana. Sretno!

----------


## TinkerBell

Super hvala! Treba jos samo izdržat.. :Cekam: 
Je li možda još netko imao česte potjere na piškenje?
Ja ne izdrzim duze od sat,sat i pol.. jel moguce da se M vec siri? :fige:

----------


## micamaca30

Meni se stalno piskilo a po noći sam išla po 3 puta na WC  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

meni se nije pretjerano piškilo, po noći nisam morala na wc, a za divno čudo ne moram ni sad  :Naklon:

----------


## tin

Tinkerbell gdje ste radili posupak? Da li je doktor bio zadovoljan kvalitetom vracenih embrija?

----------


## sara10

> Ma ko ce bit pametan. Znam da sam sad u citu morala lezat na prsima nakon postupka. prije nije tako bilo, zapravo prije i nije bilo prostora za neko lezanje. sve bilo zbijeno


Tin, u Cita se uvijek ležalo na stromaku nakon transfera i to po 45 min, sat vremena i duže ako je bio zadnji transfer pa iza toga više nije bilo cura, govorim iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## TinkerBell

Postupak je bio u Cito Split,dvi osmostanicne mrvice dok. je rekao da su odlicne  :Smile: 
Tin jesmo ja i ti jedine cekalice za betu?
Ajmo cure di ste!! :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## tin

[QUOTE=sara10;2740295]Tin, u Cita se uvijek ležalo na stromaku nakon transfera i to po 45 min, sat vremena i duže ako je bio zadnji transfer pa iza toga više nije bilo cura, govorim iz vlastitog iskustva.[/QU
prva dva postupka nisam lezala na stomaku. sad mi se sviđa otkako su prešli u prizemlje, veći prostor i  ima čovjek više intime, prije bilo sve ujednom.

----------


## tin

> Postupak je bio u Cito Split,dvi osmostanicne mrvice dok. je rekao da su odlicne 
> Tin jesmo ja i ti jedine cekalice za betu?
> Ajmo cure di ste!!


cini mi se, samo kod mene dr.poljak nije nešto oduševljen. šta god dragi Bog odluči

----------


## sara10

*TinkerBell* i *tin* sretno vam cure od srca! I ostalim čekalicama naravno!

Tin, kao što kažeš, sve je moguće i dr. ti je rekao činjenice onako kao stvari stoje da embriji nisu baš najbolje kvalitete i nije te zavlačio, što je meni super kod njega, kaže otvoreno sve bez uvijanja, al to ne znači da ti neće uspjeti.Meni je jednom prilikom rekao da se to nikad ne zna, da je imao ženu visokih gosdina, vratli joj jako slab embrij i bila otpisana od početka, kad ona njemu dođe sa pozitivnom betom, tako da...

Ja sam sveukupno imala 20 transferiranih embrija, od toga ih je 12 bilo odličnih 8staničnih tako lijepih bez fragmentacije i primio se samo jedan iz osmog pokušaja. Tako da, hoću ti reći, i kad imaš odlične embrije ili blastice, to ne znači automatski uspjeh ili ako imaš malo lošije embrije ne znači automatski neuspjeh.

----------


## LaraLana

> *TinkerBell* i *tin* sretno vam cure od srca! I ostalim čekalicama naravno!
> 
> Tin, kao što kažeš, sve je moguće i dr. ti je rekao činjenice onako kao stvari stoje da embriji nisu baš najbolje kvalitete i nije te zavlačio, što je meni super kod njega, kaže otvoreno sve bez uvijanja, al to ne znači da ti neće uspjeti.Meni je jednom prilikom rekao da se to nikad ne zna, da je imao ženu visokih gosdina, vratli joj jako slab embrij i bila otpisana od početka, kad ona njemu dođe sa pozitivnom betom, tako da...
> 
> Ja sam sveukupno imala 20 transferiranih embrija, od toga ih je 12 bilo odličnih 8staničnih tako lijepih bez fragmentacije i primio se samo jedan iz osmog pokušaja. Tako da, hoću ti reći, i kad imaš odlične embrije ili blastice, to ne znači automatski uspjeh ili ako imaš malo lošije embrije ne znači automatski neuspjeh.


Sara u kojem si tjednu vec???
Vidim vec znas da decka nosis i to si dosta rano izgleda doznala za razliku od mene....
Sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

LaraLana u 15 tjednu sam, dr. je vidio da rano što je i mene iznenadilo sa 14+2, prije par dana kad sam bila na uzv-u. Ima dobar uzv i rekao je da je siguran i da će još potvrdit na slijedećem uzv-u, ali to je to.

U kojem tjednu si ti saznala spol? Bome ti još malo, mjesec dana, možda i manje, neka ti porod bude što lakši!

----------


## MWM

> ja sam u 21.tjednu sa 6 godina starim "materijalom"


Bok, ja valda nesto ne rozumjem . Je legalno u Hrvatskoj zamrzavanje? I sta se tocno zamrzava?  :Shock: 
Malo se gubim, molim vas da mi napisete detalno kako to ide

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana u 15 tjednu sam, dr. je vidio da rano što je i mene iznenadilo sa 14+2, prije par dana kad sam bila na uzv-u. Ima dobar uzv i rekao je da je siguran i da će još potvrdit na slijedećem uzv-u, ali to je to.
> 
> U kojem tjednu si ti saznala spol? Bome ti još malo, mjesec dana, možda i manje, neka ti porod bude što lakši!


Hvala....
Da jos malo  :Smile:  
Ja sam u 22 tt saznala tek i bila ubjedjena da je decko...
ja sebi zabrijala tako jar je za razliku od svih vas moja beta meni tako mala bila i sve mislila da tko ima velliikkkkuuu betu da je curka  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## tin

> *TinkerBell* i *tin* sretno vam cure od srca! I ostalim čekalicama naravno!
> 
> Tin, kao što kažeš, sve je moguće i dr. ti je rekao činjenice onako kao stvari stoje da embriji nisu baš najbolje kvalitete i nije te zavlačio, što je meni super kod njega, kaže otvoreno sve bez uvijanja, al to ne znači da ti neće uspjeti.Meni je jednom prilikom rekao da se to nikad ne zna, da je imao ženu visokih gosdina, vratli joj jako slab embrij i bila otpisana od početka, kad ona njemu dođe sa pozitivnom betom, tako da...
> 
> Ja sam sveukupno imala 20 transferiranih embrija, od toga ih je 12 bilo odličnih 8staničnih tako lijepih bez fragmentacije i primio se samo jedan iz osmog pokušaja. Tako da, hoću ti reći, i kad imaš odlične embrije ili blastice, to ne znači automatski uspjeh ili ako imaš malo lošije embrije ne znači automatski neuspjeh.


sara hvala ti na ovim riječima, nadam se da će sve biti dobro. Ja kad sam vidjela prvi put dr.Poljaka, vidjela sam da nije muljator, nego on kaže onako kako je, a krajnji ishod samo dragi Bog zna. To je i on rekao kad su mužu našli par spermića,i mislio je da neće doć do oplodnje, međutim došlo je. Rekao je da  dr.Romca glava zabolila kad je gledao nalaz muža.dva puta je radio cetrrifugar, ne bi li nešto našao živih speermija  :Smile: . tako svaka pohvala za dr.Poljaka i Romca

----------


## amazonka

> Bok, ja valda nesto ne rozumjem . Je legalno u Hrvatskoj zamrzavanje? I sta se tocno zamrzava? 
> Malo se gubim, molim vas da mi napisete detalno kako to ide


da, Zakonom o pomognutoj oplodnji donesenim u srpnju 2012. u Hrvatskoj je dozvoljeno zamrzavanje embrija

----------


## TinkerBell

Tin kako ti guras ove dane do bete?
Evo ja ti saljem malo dobre vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 
A mene vec lagano vata ludilo  :cupakosu:

----------


## tin

stalno sam u nekom društvu, nemam kad ni razmišljat. sreća pa sam krenula na posao, pa nemam kad  proučavat simptome. a kad dođem doma, muž uvijek zovne prijatelje pa se družimo. Kad ćeš ti uradit test? meni je danas 5 dan od transfera. imaš ti nekih simptoma?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> da, Zakonom o pomognutoj oplodnji donesenim u srpnju 2012. u Hrvatskoj je dozvoljeno zamrzavanje embrija


te zamrzavanje jajn. stanica ukoliko ih imaš više od max dozvoljene oplodnje istih ( više od 12 kako sam ja razumjela soc. radnicu)...

----------


## TinkerBell

Jedino sta me cice bole i piskin cesto,ali sve to prepisujem utricima i brevactidu. Danas san i manje napuhana..
A test bi radila da mogu  :Laughing:  ali zbog injelcije brev. je jos rano. Beta mi je u pon. pa mozda piskin testic u ned :štrika:

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell i ja sam mislim neki 5-6 dan od transfera bila manje napuhana ali cike su me rasturale i mučnina koju imam i sad ..ja sam testic radila 6 dan al ja sam primila decapeptyl ona nema betu..
Sretno i da ugledas plusic i kasnije pozitivnu betu  :Wink:

----------


## tin

mene su samo grudi napete, međutim i prva dva postupka je bilo tako prvih 10 dana tako i onda se samo izduše, i znam onda da ću dobit nema potrebe radit betu. šta ce sad bit ne znam, mada me i lijevi jajnik trnuo u početku.

----------


## TinkerBell

Tin ja navijam da se cice ovi put ne ispusu!!! Zavrsit ce to na dobro za sve nas na kraju svega,vidit ces. Samo triba malo vodit borbu zivaca i strpljenja !  :Smile: 
Mene jucer uvatila jaka bol u predjelu m. i jajnika i danas me ne prestaju bolit jajnici... sve me strah da  cu procurit jer tako me boli i za M... :Sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

Kao što sam i obećala,i kao što su meni vaše priče pomogle,nakon transfera,osluškujući svoje tijelo,u nadi da ću i ja nekom od vas pomoći pišem svoje simtpome nakon transfera(bio je pozitivan ishod)
Nakon punkcije uz anesteziju,prošetala cijelim gradom,otišla u arenu centar i šoping,a kasnije i u kino..tek kasno navečer doma.Prvih dana odmarala,jer sam imala lagani hiper,a kad je prestalo boljeti,očistila sam cijelu kuću dan prije transfera-nakon toga sam mislila da ću prokrvarit odmah,toliko me boljelo da ni jake tablete nisu pomagale,,ni ujutro prije tr.ja sam popila mislim dva voltarena)
Dan transfera-nakon što sam se jednostavno potrbuške otkotrljala na drugi stol,sestra se uhvatila za glavu,a ja sam joj rekla"vi ste mi rekli da mi moje mrve neće ispast,valjda nakon ovog ni neće"...laganini sam ponovo otišla u šoping u westgate,ono svaka klupica moja,korak po korak...vožnja po staroj cesti do doma 4 h(lijep je bio dan)..kasni ručak u restoranu,opet tek navečer doma
1dnt-bol u preponi,nogu nisam mogla dignut,nit sagnut se,ko usporeni film sam bila..probadanja,bolovi u  jajnicima,nemogućnost spuštanja u čučanj..,kao da me netko reže,kad mirujem ok, i prduckala groznoj,edino sam taj dan mirovala do kasno popodne(onda odlazak na neku fešticu,samo sam sjedila),plačljivost na gluposti,otišla spavat u 9 i pol
2dnt-laganini šetnja uz more,,uspuhana.usporena,napuhnutost,zatezanje,pipi jako neugodno i malokoličinski,trebam se dobro skoncentrirat na to,ali bolje nego dan prije, obiteljski rođendanski ručak,predvečer prijateljev rođendancijeli dan okolo...hodajući prdac..uz emotivnost-katastrofa
3dnt-odlazak kod svoje dr,čekanje dva sata,šoping,i natrag čekanje kod gin,,pa u grad ..osim standardnih prdaca,zategnutosti.,probava koma,jedva sam čekala doć doma...hrana me ne privlači
4dnt-izrastao neki prišt na desnoj strani brade,ogroman...bolovi kao da ću procurit svaki čas,za poludit boli,zateže,pogotovo na dnu skroz nisko...kad se brišem ugledam neko smeđi trag krvi???pomiješani sa sluzi..ali samo malo...gotovo,kraj,luda priče..još me leđa rasturaju.dole,gore,nisko...otišli u božićni šoping,dva sata bauljanja,stajanja...zatim ja sama u auto i okolo...navečer mislila popit nešto za bol,ali nisam..nesanica,da ne spominjem...a tek vrućine i preznojavanja u krevetu...nula bodova za hranu
5dnt-sto kao i 4,indentično,osim tog traga...i da iz čiste znatiželje napravim test...neka blijeda sjena nečega,ali vidjljiva...
6dnt-božić...jutarnji test pokazuje dvije crte,,,slabija,ali dosta jača nego prije...ali ne veselim se,ne govorim nikome ništa...šetnja okolo trsata,zatim obiteljski ručak,sve laganini....zijevanje samo tako..100 puta...leđa,napuhnutost..i dalje...ali manje dole boli...u toku noći kod okretanja u krevetu ko da me netko nožem reže...ne dišem..nikakvi nagli pokreti..
7dnt-šetnja uz more,ponovni test crtica je sve jača...ali i probadanja,žiganja,presjeci...kihanje...bez razloga...prduckanje uvijek..cice jače napuhnute,bole,ali ne jako,neke plavkaste žile...osjećam da bubre..slatko me neće...
8dnt-drugačiji test,ista pojava..crtice su dvije...šetnja,ali sve laganini,uspušem se ko slon...odmarala cijelo popodne..boluckanja,prduckanja,kihanja...štrecanj  a.trbuh ko balon..ne pomažu šljive,donat,med,voda...koma
9dnt-ujutro 2 debele crte.ali i dalje šutim i ne veselim se,kao da se to mene ne tiče..napokon wc...šetnja okolo trsata,ali već pri kraju osjećam bolove one iste s početka priče...i jedno dva i pol sata u komadu,luda,boli...a trebam dobit m,14 dan od punkcije..drugi popodnevni test još uvijek ima dvije crte...kad odmaram i ležim ok je...probadanja nožem kad kišem..činilo mi se kao da se trbuh malo ispuhao i sad je cijeli okrugli  i nije tako tvrd...bradavice tamne...cice ne bole baš kao prije...
10dnt-počinjem radit..jutarnji test dvije crte...leđa rasturaju,ne mogu dugo hodati,jer me dole počinje boliti,a kad sjedim umirem od leđa...sakrivam trbuh,ne mogu više ništa zakopčati osim tajica...zijevanje samo tako...dole naoko mirno,ali napeto...
12dnt-stara godina,vadimo betu i luđački očekujem rezultat,dolazim u mediko,kad sam vidjela neke velike cifre,počinjem plakati ko luda,žene na šalteru me gledaju,nisu znali dal je to dobro ili ne..jedva im uspijevam reć da mi je ovo najbolji božićni poklon=495.9!!!
ne govorimo još našima,samo pojedine osobe znaju,jer...
14dnt-2.1 2015. vadim drugu betu=1391!!!
možda su obje mrvice tu...
sretni smo,ali i prestravljeni...što dalje,da li će bit sve ok...hvata me i jaka prehlada-grlo,šmrcam,kašljem ,kišem..imam osjećaj da će mi ispast te mrve...

Evo...nadam se da sam barem nekom pomogla,jer znam da sam ja luđački iščitavala svaki ovaj post o simptomima..ali opet,svako tijelo je drugačije,i svaka trudnoća sama za sebe..Cure sretno

----------


## tetagogolina

*bubica zubica*, sve sam iščitala i zasuzile mi i okice od sreće, kad sad na dnu potpisa vidim kiretaža   :Sad:   :grouphug:

----------


## bubicazubica

..ah...život je takav čupav i dlakav :Sad: 
...ali...sad sve znam..neću ponovo morat isčitavat cijeli forum u potrazi za simptomima(malo crnog humora..jer bi inače  :psiholog: 
...čuvaj ovo malo  :Heart: !!!!!



> *bubica zubica*, sve sam iščitala i zasuzile mi i okice od sreće, kad sad na dnu potpisa vidim kiretaža

----------


## tin

Tinker i ja se nadam da nece ispuhnu  :Smile: . a po tvojim simptomima rekla bi da si ti trudna. Sta je problem kod vas?

----------


## TinkerBell

Nas problem je da problema nema!  :Laughing:  idiopatska,ja i moj M smo idioti!! Hahaha ne znamo kako napravit bebu pa se vucemo po klinikama! Hahaha
Cak je jednom i dok.rekao da je lakse kad znaju sta je,al kad sve zbrojis na kraju ti tako i ispadne. Ovako se nemas za sta uvatit pa malo ovako pa onako. 
Imali smo 3insem. i ovo nam je drugi IVF. Vidim sta sve cure prolaze i kako uspiju na kraju pa mi to uvik da snage.  :Smile: 
Kako ti Tin? Ovo ti je 6dnt ako dobro pratim? Jesu cice jos u punoj snazi?
Veliki kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## tin

> Nas problem je da problema nema!  idiopatska,ja i moj M smo idioti!! Hahaha ne znamo kako napravit bebu pa se vucemo po klinikama! Hahaha
> Cak je jednom i dok.rekao da je lakse kad znaju sta je,al kad sve zbrojis na kraju ti tako i ispadne. Ovako se nemas za sta uvatit pa malo ovako pa onako. 
> Imali smo 3insem. i ovo nam je drugi IVF. Vidim sta sve cure prolaze i kako uspiju na kraju pa mi to uvik da snage. 
> Kako ti Tin? Ovo ti je 6dnt ako dobro pratim? Jesu cice jos u punoj snazi?
> Veliki kiss


Jesu cice nikad bolje da je srece da su uvijek ovako napete :Smile: . Malo osjetim lijevi jajnik podmuklo, al nista vise. Kako si ti danas? Boli li te sta?

----------


## drama_queen

curke imam molbu ...moze mi koja od vas koje naručujete piš testiće sa neta na pm poslati link koje uzimate ...unaprijed zahvalna!  :Smile:

----------


## TinkerBell

Drama gueen ja ti nisam narucivala testove..
A mene grozno boli kao pred M.. :Sad:  danas je 11dnt,cice maloo bole al me dole rastura. U pon mi je beta a sutra se mislim da napravim test da me pripremimalo da se ne skljokam kad mi da nalaz  :Smile: 
Sve mi se brka u glavi,nadam se ali bol cili dan ne prestaje

----------


## adriaa

TinkerBell tako je i mene rasturalo bas taj dan kad sam trebala dobit,bila sam uvjerena da stize M, testic sam napravila i ostala u soku kad sam vidila dvije crtice....cak ni tada nisam bila uvjerena haha
Sretno!

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell i mene je trbuh bolio i to dosta ali nisam bila previše napuhnuta cak sam i pristići dobila kao pred vjesticu ..Jedino su me sike rasturale

----------


## TinkerBell

Hvala ti micamaca30 nekako si me utjesila :Taps:  ujutro cu radit test pa sta bude biti ce.. pokusat cu se ne sekirat 
Tin kako mi guras?

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell javi rezultat testica ja navijam i molim da bude pozitivan  :Wink:

----------


## tin

a tako, napeti smo i ja i muz ko mujini tregeri  :Smile:  naj radije ne bi radila nalaze, ako dobijem dobijem

----------


## TinkerBell

Adriaa hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## TinkerBell

Test negativan.. :Sad:  ..a ja se taman ponadala,stomak se smirio a cice me ubivaju kako nikad nisu..tjesi me sta mi je danas kao 27dc pa mozda test nema pojma...ugl sutra vadim betu pa javim svakako,pa kako bude..

----------


## LaraLana

> Test negativan.. ..a ja se taman ponadala,stomak se smirio a cice me ubivaju kako nikad nisu..tjesi me sta mi je danas kao 27dc pa mozda test nema pojma...ugl sutra vadim betu pa javim svakako,pa kako bude..


Zao mi je  :Sad:  
Jel ti danas 12 dnt ili?? 
Navijam da ipak beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinkerBell

A je 12dnt..znam da ima jako malo nade al dobro..odmorit cemo malo pa cemo ic po mrvice na ledu  :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell moje iskustvo s testom uzmem dva testa clear blue testiram se 5 dan od transfera test -
I sad meni ide na živce onaj drugi test a u sebi sam se bila pomirila da nista uzmem taj drugi test 6 dan popodne ppoljskim ga kad ono + 
Eto želim da i tebi bude tako i da beta bude troznamenkasta velika :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

TinkerBell drzim fige da te sutra beta iznenadi. Ne znam koji test si radila, ali cesto je ovdje bilo cura s negativnim primastickom i betom od tri znamenke  :Smile:

----------


## TinkerBell

Cure moje drage hvala vam puno ali evo beta negativna...bit ce bolje drugi put!  :Smile: 
Skupit cemo snage i idemo dalje,nema odustajanja!!!
Moze li mi netko rec nakon koliko vremena je dobro ic po smrzlice?

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Cure moje drage hvala vam puno ali evo beta negativna...bit ce bolje drugi put! 
> Skupit cemo snage i idemo dalje,nema odustajanja!!!
> Moze li mi netko rec nakon koliko vremena je dobro ic po smrzlice?


Ja sam isla vec u drugom ciklusu i zatrudnela. Doduse, imala sam spontani, ali to nema veze.

----------


## micamaca30

TinkerBell bas mi je zao punooo sreće za dalje

----------


## lea13

> Cure moje drage hvala vam puno ali evo beta negativna...bit ce bolje drugi put! 
> Skupit cemo snage i idemo dalje,nema odustajanja!!!
> Moze li mi netko rec nakon koliko vremena je dobro ic po smrzlice?


TinkerBell, zao mi je zbog bete. Posebno sam za tebe drzala fige jer smo i ja moj mm idiopati. Imala sam 4 insm, dva prirodna ivf i jedan stimulirani.Sveukupno pet transfera.Beta uvijek nula. Tako da znam što prolazis! Sad sam napravila pola godine pauze jer sam inzistirala na dodatnim pretragama. ne vjerujem u to da problema nema. Samo ga treba pronaći. Nadam se idući mjesec u sekundarni et. ostalo mi zamrznuto još pet jajnih stanica od prošlog postupka. Ja sam također išla po smrzliće odmah idući ciklus, tj. ne odmah nakon postupka nego se čeka da dođe druga menstruacija, iako sam bila u blagom hiperu.( imala sam 19 jaj. stanica) Moj mi je Mpo rekao  da se čuvam tih pet dana od punkcije do transfera i ako ne bude komplikacije ide se na transfer, a ako se zakomplicira  stanice i embriji se zamrzavaju i čeka se da se tijelo oporavi. Dakle, s obzirom da  nisi imala problema poslije punkcije možeš po smrzliće čim se dogovoriš, dakle moguće već slijedeći ciklus. 
Cure, što se tiče raučananja iskorištenih postupaka,ako sam ja svog dr. dobro shvatila iskorišteni postupak se računa ako je bilo punkcije, bez obzira na broj transfera nakon te punkcije ili na to  da li je došlo do transfera ili ne. Dakle, šest punkcija  šest postupaka. Ja sam imala u prošlom stimuliranom postupku tri transfera i nadam se još jednom ako se oplodi neka od ovih pet stanica, ali sve je to samo jedan postupak.

----------


## lea13

evo opet ja , zanemarite drugi dio mog posta. o toj temi pričala na drugom forumu pa zabunom napisala ovdje. Ups!!!!

----------


## tin

Tinker, odmori malo i ponovo u borbu.

----------


## vrijeme866

TinkerBell zao mi je zbog negativne bete, i sama sam u januaru prosla kroz to, tesko je bilo sta napisati, meni je doktorica rekla (inace iz Bosne sam) ali pratim i vas forum, rekla sa sacekam iducu menstr. pa onda kad zelim kad budem spremna da dodjem. Eh sad mene zanima da li se piju kontracepcijske tablete kao u standardnom IVF postupku, ili je neka druga terapija, ja bih voljela ako moze to u prirodnom ciklusu, obzirom da imam redovne ovulacije . Kakav je kod vas protokol sa smrzlicima meni je ostala jedna blastocista zaledjena i rado bih odmah otisla po nju. Ako nekome nije mrsko a ima iskustva sa transferom smrzlica da malo napise o tome. Hvaala

----------


## lea13

> TinkerBell zao mi je zbog negativne bete, i sama sam u januaru prosla kroz to, tesko je bilo sta napisati, meni je doktorica rekla (inace iz Bosne sam) ali pratim i vas forum, rekla sa sacekam iducu menstr. pa onda kad zelim kad budem spremna da dodjem. Eh sad mene zanima da li se piju kontracepcijske tablete kao u standardnom IVF postupku, ili je neka druga terapija, ja bih voljela ako moze to u prirodnom ciklusu, obzirom da imam redovne ovulacije . Kakav je kod vas protokol sa smrzlicima meni je ostala jedna blastocista zaledjena i rado bih odmah otisla po nju. Ako nekome nije mrsko a ima iskustva sa transferom smrzlica da malo napise o tome. Hvaala


Vrijeme, ja sam imala FET dviju blastocista.Nisam pila ništa od lijekova, a prvi put čujem da se uopće piju kontracepcijske tablete u postupku. I ja imam redovno ovulaciju i nisam ih nikad uzimala. Uglavnom fet je ti skroz jednostavan. Dođeš na folikulometriju 8 ili 10 dan ciklusa ovisno o tome da li su ti ciklusi duži ili kraći, to se dogovoriš sa svojim doktorom. On prati rast folikula isto kao i u prirodnom ciklusu ( dakle folikulometrija otprilike svaki drugi dan) samo što se u ovom slučaju čeka da folikul pukne.Taj se dan računa kao dan punkcije. S obzirom da su blastociste petodnevni embriji čeka se peti dan za transfer. Ukoliko embrij preživi odmrzavanje radi se transfer. Dakle, sve isto samo nema onog najgoreg, punkcije i čekanja hoće li se stanica oploditi. Kod mene je jedino bila razlika što sam utrogestane počela koristiti odmah tog dana kad je pukao folikul, a kod ET-a tek nakon transfera, ali i to ti se razlikuje od doktora do doktora. Ja slijedeći mjesec idem u sekundarni et, dakle već sam dogovorila da ću doći deseti dan ciklusa,samo je razlika što ja nemam oplođenu stanicu, nego pet smrznutih ali neoplođenih pa će mm na dan puknuća folikula dati sjeme i tog će se dana stanice podvrći oplodnji. Doći ću treći dan da vidimo što je od toga uspjelo, pa ako ima oplođenih radit će mi transfer.

----------


## suncokret19

a ako nemam ni menstruaciju ni ovulaciju?? bez duphastona ili slicnih lijekova bemam uopce menge.. kako onda ide prije transfera?

----------


## lea13

> a ako nemam ni menstruaciju ni ovulaciju?? bez duphastona ili slicnih lijekova bemam uopce menge.. kako onda ide prije transfera?


Suncokret, imaš li već smrzliće ili ideš u postupak ispočetka?

----------


## suncokret19

imam jednu blastocistu smrznutu   :Smile: 
25.3. Su konzultacije. Ali nigdje na forumu ne nalazim na pricu slicnu mojoj, gdje nije bilo prirodnog ciklusa prije transfera

----------


## lea13

> imam jednu blastocistu smrznutu  
> 25.3. Su konzultacije. Ali nigdje na forumu ne nalazim na pricu slicnu mojoj, gdje nije bilo prirodnog ciklusa prije transfera


Da,ni ja nisam naišla na takav slučaj. Sigurno postoji način, reći će ti sve na konzultacijama. Zanima me kako si onda krenula u sami postupak kad nemaš mengu. Ona je nekako orijentacija za sve. Ne bih htjela bubati gluposti, ali pretpostavljam  da si krenula s lijekovima. Možda će tako biti i za FET???

----------


## suncokret19

izazvala sam mengu duphastonima (il slicnim lijekom,neznam sad tocno) i onda pocela s stimulacijom..
Valjda ce tako i sada biti, mozda i estrofem za endometrij.. znam da ce mi reci, ali bilo bi mi lakse da unaprijed znam sto ocekivati.. malo je frka kad na cijelom forumu nema slicne price   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

suncokret, oba moja fet-a su ucinjena u ciklusu s m koja je bila izazvana duphastonom.
Sto se samog feta tice, postoje razlicite prakse. Na VV se 3dc pocinje s estrofemom. 10 dana kasnije je uzv i ako je endometrij dovoljno debeo, uvodi se utrogestan. Transfer je 3 ili 5 dana kasnije, ovisno o starosti embrija. Jednako je za cure koje imaju ovulaciju i one koje nemaju.
Neke klinike pak prate vodeci folikul ili daju klomifen onima bez ovulacije, a transfer ravnaju po tome...
Nisam sigurna jesi li na to mislila?

----------


## suncokret19

da bubekica, to me zanimalo. Vidjet cemo sto ce odrediti i reci doktor na konzultacijama... ajd vise i da to docekam.. jako sam nestrpljiva i uzbudena, a opet me strah i razocaranja   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Vjerujem da si nestrpljiva, tako ti je to u mpo svijetu  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## simar

evo i mene... u srijedu bio transfer 2 mrve ...betu  vadim 14.03  :Smile:

----------


## vrijeme866

Lea13 hvala na ovako lijepom objasnjenju, od srca ti hvala. Eto meni rekose da od sedmog dana se piju kontracepcijske dva mjeseca, sestrica tako rece, ali ipak cu cekati pa da vidim sa doktoricom, prvenstveno sto sam u postupku lose podnijela te tablete. Uzas. Ne znam zasto i ne znam da li je to slucaj bio samo samnom. Ali na spomen tih tableta odmah se lose osjecam. Simar sretno draga da bude pozitivna beta i kod tebe su smrzlici jel tako? Ili grijesim, ispravi me molim te ako sam pogrijesila. Kakav je kod tebe protokol bio? Ja se nadam da ce meni ipak dati samo estroferm mislim da se tako zovu za debljanje endometrija (iako bude uredan i odgovarajuce debljine na svakom pregledu, ali eto nikad se ne zna sta i kako)  a da ce me kontracepcijske zaobici u sirokom luku. Svima nam zelim puno srece.

----------


## lea13

Vrijeme, nema na čemu. Cure, kad smo već kod lijekova čitam da osim utrogestana nakon transfera koristite još neke lijekove. Recimo brevactid ili estroferm. Znam da estroferm služi za debljanje endometrija , ali me interesira da li se daje uvijek ili samo ako njegova debljina  nije dovoljna.Meni je dr. rekao da je  endometrij kod mene dobar, ali nikad mi nije rekao kolika je debljina. Ne znam je li moj dr. škrt ili se ti lijekovi propisuju u samo specificnim slučajevima? Vidim da neki odmah daju i andol, a on je jedva pristao na andol tek kad sam mu donijela nalaze čimbenika trombofilije gdje se vidi mutacija na dva gena.Mislim da nekon pet neuspjelih transfera ne bi bilo na odmet pokušati s nečim što bi moglo pomoći da se mrrva ugnjezdi?

----------


## ivana.sky

Simar, drzim fige! ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> Vrijeme, nema na čemu. Cure, kad smo već kod lijekova čitam da osim utrogestana nakon transfera koristite još neke lijekove. Recimo brevactid ili estroferm. Znam da estroferm služi za debljanje endometrija , ali me interesira da li se daje uvijek ili samo ako njegova debljina  nije dovoljna.Meni je dr. rekao da je  endometrij kod mene dobar, ali nikad mi nije rekao kolika je debljina. Ne znam je li moj dr. škrt ili se ti lijekovi propisuju u samo specificnim slučajevima? Vidim da neki odmah daju i andol, a on je jedva pristao na andol tek kad sam mu donijela nalaze čimbenika trombofilije gdje se vidi mutacija na dva gena.Mislim da nekon pet neuspjelih transfera ne bi bilo na odmet pokušati s nečim što bi moglo pomoći da se mrrva ugnjezdi?


Lea13 a gdje si ti u postupku??? Mozda si vec pisala pa oprosti sto ces opet.
Andol i aspirin ti svejedno idu bez recepta tako da ces to sama kupovati. Aspirin je nesto skuplji od andola.
Ja sam koristila aspirin do 12tt pa tak da mislim da je to postao standardni protokol da se od punkcije daje andol ili aspirin.

Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> evo i mene... u srijedu bio transfer 2 mrve ...betu  vadim 14.03


Sretno simar......
Jel mislis ovu srijedu kad si napisala post ili jos prije???

----------


## malena19

Lea i ja ti mogu napisati samo svoje iskustvo sa VV.
Bubekica je vec napisala da se za FET  3dc pocinje s estrofemom. 10 dana kasnije je uzv i ako je endometrij dovoljno debeo, uvodi se utrogestan. A i nakon transfera se pije estrofem 3x1 i utrogestan 3x1. Estrofem se pije sve dok se ne vidi srceko, a utrogestan pretezno do 12tt, a ponekad i duze.

meni je ovo druga trudnoca (obje su ostvarene na VV) i nikad nisam uzimala andol, aspirin ili nesto drugo osim utrica, mada znam da dr ponekad daje andol, ali ne uvijek

koja kod da bude kombinacija kod tebe zelim da ti se JS uspjesno oplode i da se barem jedna ugnjezdi

----------


## LaraLana

> Lea i ja ti mogu napisati samo svoje iskustvo sa VV.
> Bubekica je vec napisala da se za FET  3dc pocinje s estrofemom. 10 dana kasnije je uzv i ako je endometrij dovoljno debeo, uvodi se utrogestan. A i nakon transfera se pije estrofem 3x1 i utrogestan 3x1. Estrofem se pije sve dok se ne vidi srceko, a utrogestan pretezno do 12tt, a ponekad i duze.
> 
> meni je ovo druga trudnoca (obje su ostvarene na VV) i nikad nisam uzimala andol, aspirin ili nesto drugo osim utrica, mada znam da dr ponekad daje andol, ali ne uvijek
> 
> koja kod da bude kombinacija kod tebe zelim da ti se JS uspjesno oplode i da se barem jedna ugnjezdi


Malena cestitam na srceku.....
Jesi ti imala hiperstimulaciju u 11 mjesecu prosle god.??
Vidim u potpisu pise 11/12 hiper a u 12/14 fet??

----------


## simar

> Sretno simar......
> Jel mislis ovu srijedu kad si napisala post ili jos prije???


Sad tek vidim šta sam napisala  :Embarassed:  
U srijedu prošlu punkcija, u nedjelju 01.03. transfer  :Grin:

----------


## LaraLana

> Sad tek vidim šta sam napisala  
> U srijedu prošlu punkcija, u nedjelju 01.03. transfer


Sve u svemu sretno....
Sta su ti onda 4 dan vratili ako je u srijedu bila pun.a u nedjelju transfer ili????

----------


## malena19

da, bila u postupku u 11mj.... trebao biti prirodnjak sa klomifenima (5x3), ali sam jako regirala i dodala je gonale (5x2)... punkcijom dobila 15js s time da je jako puno folikula ostavila (manjih naravno) jer me nije htjela muciti, a i vec smo znali da cemo odgoditi tranfer jer je opasno zbog HS-a

zanimljivo je da sam u prvom postupku iz kojeg sam dobila sina imala 18JS i isto HS pa nisu odgadjali transfer i tad nije bilo opasno.. ali tad se nisu smjeli embriji zamrzavati pa su tako bile najvece sanse.. i bili u pravu  :Smile:

----------


## bebushkica

Cure bok...evo danas 10dnt i vec zadnja 2 dana brljavim...zapravo nakon utrica mi se pojavi malo smedjkastog i rozog...nije nista strasno ali svejedno malo brine...to nisam imala u prirodnom ivf-u gdje je bila biokemijska...

----------


## vrijeme866

Ja sam sedmi dan uvecer pocela tako na papiru vidim malo nekog traga osmi dan isto smedji trag pa onda svijetlo crveni pa opet stane. Narocito nakon utrogestana vise je bilo tog brljavljenja a kooristila sam tri puta dnevno po dva. Deseti dan nakon transfera krenula je prava menstruacija. Nazalost. Bebushkica nadam se da je kod tebe to brljavljenje znak trudnoce a ne kao kod mene. Od srca ti zelim da sve bude uredu. Ja sam pocela ipak sa kontracepcijskim tabletama logest. Tako su mi dali protokol dva pakla logesta nakon toga estroferm pa u maju odmrzavanje  uz to da pijem folacin i aspirin. Ovdje kako sam citala rijetko je ko imao ovakav protokol za odmrzavanje . Kakva su vasa iskustva sa logestom?

----------


## lea13

Cure, hvala na odgovoru! Laralana, na postupku sam u  Riijeci. Čitajući na forumu shvatila sam da se koristi estroferm ne samo u FET-u, već i prilikom ET-a. Nego, nije mi jasno da li ga propisuju bez obzira svima ( pogotovo u FET-u) ili mora postojati razlog da ti ga propišu. Kod mene je kao sve u redu pa mi propisuje samo utriće, pa se pitam ne bi li  estroferm mogao pomoći. Valjda ne može škoditi.Razumijem da mi ga nije dao odmah, ali nakon petog transfera, zašto ne pokušati?Mislim, kad si očajan nadaš se da i mala pomaže!Ne bi mi bilo problem ni  platiti ako već štede na lijekovima. 
Malena, kažeš da se u FET-u uzima estrofem, a da ti nisi uzimala ništa nego samo utriće, iako si vidim po potpisu imala  sekundrani et i  fet. Kako to? P.S. Čestitam na srčeku!!!

----------


## lea13

> Cure bok...evo danas 10dnt i vec zadnja 2 dana brljavim...zapravo nakon utrica mi se pojavi malo smedjkastog i rozog...nije nista strasno ali svejedno malo brine...to nisam imala u prirodnom ivf-u gdje je bila biokemijska...


Kod mene je nažalast svako brljavljenje bilo znak neuspjeha, a javljalo bi se 9 dan nakon transfera blastica ili 11-12 dan nakon transfera trodnevnih mrvica. iako sam znala da je kasno za implataciju, nadala sam se do zadnjeg trena. Nadam se da je kod tebe implatacija. Koji dan ti je bio transfer? Mislim da nije rano ni da napraviš test sutra ujutro. Držim fige!

----------


## red pepper

Lea estrofem se daje samo u slucajevima kada endometrij nije dovoljno debeo..nije to nesto sto se daje preventivno jer nema nekog smisla...u fet-u se daje ukoliko se ide u fet u ciklusu bez ovulacije.Onda se estrofem uzima od prvog dana ciklusa pa dok endometrij ne dosegne optimalnu debljinu nakon cega se krece sa progesteronom da se endometrij promijeni iz trolinijskog u sekrecijski..znaci simulira se prirodni ciklus lijekovima jer bez ..ako zena ima urednu ovulaciju onda se estrofem kod fet-a ne daje, tj.moze se uvesti u toku ciklusa ako je endometrij usprkos ovulaciji tanak.

Ja sam u vise navrata zbog tankog endometrija bila na estrofemu i to na cak 6 mg dnevno, i u prirodnjaku i u stimulaciji i nije mi pomogao tj nije doslo do implantacije...takodjer estrofem ti nije nikakav skupi lijek,on ti da ga sama kupis kosta 50kn tako da stednja sigurno nije razlog zasto ti ga doktor ne daje..vjerojatno nema potrebe za njim..

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, hvala na odgovoru! Laralana, na postupku sam u  Riijeci. Čitajući na forumu shvatila sam da se koristi estroferm ne samo u FET-u, već i prilikom ET-a. Nego, nije mi jasno da li ga propisuju bez obzira svima ( pogotovo u FET-u) ili mora postojati razlog da ti ga propišu. Kod mene je kao sve u redu pa mi propisuje samo utriće, pa se pitam ne bi li  estroferm mogao pomoći. Valjda ne može škoditi.Razumijem da mi ga nije dao odmah, ali nakon petog transfera, zašto ne pokušati?Mislim, kad si očajan nadaš se da i mala pomaže!Ne bi mi bilo problem ni  platiti ako već štede na lijekovima. 
> Malena, kažeš da se u FET-u uzima estrofem, a da ti nisi uzimala ništa nego samo utriće, iako si vidim po potpisu imala  sekundrani et i  fet. Kako to? P.S. Čestitam na srčeku!!!


Lea estrofem daju za bolji endometrij...neznam dal znas koliki ti je bio na dosadasnjim postupcima....meni na transferu 14 bio sto je super al opet sam ga pila i kupovala na privatni recept (u klinici gdje sam bila u postupku) i dodje negdje oko 4 eura mislim...a mozda se moze kod soc.gina dobit na recept. To neznam....nadam se da ce se vec netko javit. Ja sam ga pila 2×2 do pozitivne bete....a od bete do otkucaja srca 1×2 i tada prestala kad se srceko vidjelo. Tak da poduzmi sto vise mozes u novom postupku.

----------


## LaraLana

Lea evo i red je napisala svoje iskustvo al izgleda da nije u svim klinikama isto i svaki dr pristupa drugacije.
Ja znam da je moj bio idealnih 14 i imam to na otpusnom pismu i opet sam do bete pila 4 mg dnevno......
Raspitaj se dobro i porazgovaraj s doktorom.

----------


## lea13

Pitala sam ga već. kaže da je endometrij uredan, ali nikad mi nije rekao koliko mm i ne piše na nalazu. Jedino sam našla u starim nalazima insemenacije koju je radio drugi doktor u drugoj klinici da je endometrij na folikulometriji nakon terapije klomifenima 14 dan ciklusa iznosio 7.8 mm. ( to bi uspoređujući s IVF- om bilo oko dva dana pred punkciju). I da shvatila sam da je kod svakog doktora drugačije. A ne bi se usudila uzimati ništa na svoju ruku. Redpepper, kako si ti? Što ima kod tebe?

----------


## katarinak

Dal ima neka cura koja je imala et 2.3.2015

----------


## katarinak

Evo konačno sam se i ja registrirala iako vas več dugo pratim i ja sam jedna od čekalica bete i ovo vrijeme 
do bete me ubija et sam imala 2.3..2015 i sad odbrjavam dane do 16.3 dal ima neko ko je u mojoj
situaciji pa da podijelimo ove grozne dane u iščekivanju bete

----------


## malena19

> Malena, kažeš da se u FET-u uzima estrofem, a da ti nisi uzimala ništa nego samo utriće, iako si vidim po potpisu imala  sekundrani et i  fet. Kako to? P.S. Čestitam na srčeku!!!


ma krivo sam se izrazila.... htjedoh reci da nikad nisam uzimala andol aspirin i sl.. kod obicnog transfera sam uzimala samo utrice, a kod sek ivf-a i kod FET-a estrofem i utrice

----------


## malena19

> Lea estrofem se daje samo u slucajevima kada endometrij nije dovoljno debeo..nije to nesto sto se daje preventivno jer nema nekog smisla...u fet-u se daje ukoliko se ide u fet u ciklusu bez ovulacije.Onda se estrofem uzima od prvog dana ciklusa pa dok endometrij ne dosegne optimalnu debljinu nakon cega se krece sa progesteronom da se endometrij promijeni iz trolinijskog u sekrecijski..znaci simulira se prirodni ciklus lijekovima jer bez ..ako zena ima urednu ovulaciju onda se estrofem kod fet-a ne daje, tj.moze se uvesti u toku ciklusa ako je endometrij usprkos ovulaciji tanak.


ovo nije istina.. barem na vv.. ja imam svoje normalne ovulacije pa sam svejedno estrofem dobila od 3dc i koliko znam na VV estrofem preventivno ide svima u FET-u bez obzira na to dal imaju ovulaciju ili ne.. barem ja ne znam nijednu curu sa VV da nije uzimala estrofem, a znam ih jako jako puno koje su imale FET i estrofem od 3dc

Ali kao sto je vec netko napisao svaka klinika radi drugacije

ne znam dal je bio potreban ili ne u mom slucaju, ali uspjeli smo pa sigurno necu reci da nema potrebe za njim i da nije pomogao.. ali naravno ne zelim niti reci da smo zbog njega uspjeli

meni je na kontroli 12dc endometrij bio 9,7mm i dr je komentirala da je savrsen

Lea, savjetujem ti da popricas sa svojim dr i pitas ga bas tocno kakav ti je endometrij pa ces biti pametnija

----------


## tin

Pozdrav cure, radila sam test danas i negativan je. Transfer je bio prije 15 dana, embriji koji nisu bili najbolje kvalitete. Ne znam jel to utjecalo na rezultat. Dr.poljak je rekao da odustanemo ili da radimo micro tesu

----------


## katarinak

Bok cure dal ima koja od vas da je spremna na razgovor nekako s loše osječam potreban mi je razgovor s nekim

----------


## katarinak

Baš mi je žao zbog negativnog testa iako te ne poznajem suosječam s tobom meni je danas 7 dan nakon et i grozno se osječam ne fizički večpsihički sam koma

----------


## sara10

*tin* baš mi je žao zbog neuspjeha. Moj savjet je poslušaj savjet dr. P.!

*katarinak*, tu samo za razgovor, podršku, savjet, bilo što. Sve koje smo u mpo-u smo prošle to više puta i to je najgori dio, to čekanje. Al nekako nastoj biti pozitivna, pokušaj se okupirat nečim (ako možeš), ja bi nakon transfera dok ne bi počela radit čitala neku knjigu (za koju nemam vremen kad radim), pogledala neki film i tako, može i šetnjica. Sretno!

----------


## sara10

I znam da nismo svi vjernici, al ja bi se također nakon et-a dosta molila i molitva mi je pomagala i smirivala me.

----------


## katarinak

Bok cure dal ima koja od vas da je spremna na razgovor nekako s loše osječam potreban mi je razgovor s nekim

----------


## sara10

*tin*, mislila sam da poslušaš savjet dr-a vezano za micro tesu!

----------


## katarinak

Ma ja ti baš i nemam puno vremena za sebe jerimam dvoje djece zahvaljujuči dr.Alebiču al nikad se nisam osječala ovako loše valjda zato što nemam s kim porazgovarat mm radi po cijele dane vidimo se vrlo kratko a djeca su malena pa me nerazumiju

----------


## Inesz

Katarinak, 
na dobrom si mjestu  :Smile: ,  svi znamo kako je čekati betu.

Napisi nam kakvu si stmulaciju imala, koliko js dobila, koliko embrija?

----------


## tin

malo cemo odmorit i idemo ponovo u borbu..da muz radi micro tesu.

----------


## tin

> *tin*, mislila sam da poslušaš savjet dr-a vezano za micro tesu!


I hocemo sara10

----------


## katarinak

Inesz,evo moje priče i ja i muž 79god kod mene sve ok on oligospermia 6god bez djece 2009 god prvi ivf na vv kod dr.Lučingera stimulacija 26ampula gonala dobiveno 27js neznam koliko je oplođivano i koliko se razvilo nova u tome pa tele neznam ni kakvi su bili oni koje su mi vratili nisam bila kod biologa vratili su mi dva embrija3 dan i bila sam uvjerena kako je to to i onda veliko razočaranje hiperstimulacija i beta nula 2010 god novi ivf vv Dr.Alebič stimulacija gonalom 19j.s sve oplođene 13 zaleđenih dvije osmostanične vračene treči dan simptomi nula kad ono beta pozitivna u petom tt prokrvarila izavršila u petrovoj odumro 1plod 1 borac ostao 2011 rodio se moj sin 2013god postupakna vv drAlebič iz odleđenih js bez ljekova beta 0 2013 god ponovni ivf stimulacija gonalom dobive ne 23 j.s 13oplodili dobiveno 5 blastocista 1 vratili 4 zaledili ponovno bez simptoma beta ko kuča 2014 rodila se kčer i sada krenula po smrzliče pijem estrofem i stavljam utroestan 3put po 1 odledili jednu slamku sa dvije nlastociste obadvije vratila dr.Jukič ...navodno su oboje super i sad nekakav veliki strah nemam pojima zašto imam dvoje prekrasne djece pa ako neuspije nema veze ali psihs me ubija neznam kako ču dočekat betu poludit ču iako neznam zašto kadzahvaljujuči dragom Bogu i dr.Alebiču imam dva anđela

----------


## Inesz

Draga Katarinak,
Opusti se, posveti se sebi i svojoj djeci. Teško je čekati betu, ali mi na ishod postupka ne možemo utjecati.
Nađi neku aktivnost koja će ti pomoći da vrijeme brže i ugodnije prođe. Razmišljam kako bih ja to... Evo, zatraži pomoć od bliskih osoba oko djece, malo se prošetaj, čitaj, provedi malo vremena na samo sa mužem, nađi sa prijateljicama...

Imaš dvoje djece ( koliko su stari?), mama si koja je već puno toga prošla. Imaš ti snage dočekati betu kakva god ona bila  :Smile: 
Drži se i sretno! 

I javi nam se ovdje, tu smo jedna za drugu.

----------


## katarinak

Insz,
moja dječica su ti stara ovako sin Stjepan 3 god kčer Ana 1god oni su moje največe bogatstvo e dal imaš kakvo iskustvo danas je 8 dan nakon et i pere me neka temperatura neštokao valungi čas vruče čas zima dal je to normalno čemu bi to pripisala nikad se nisam tako osječala nakon et osim kad imam gripu a sad ju nemam

----------


## Inesz

Katarinak,
ne znam za tu povišenu temperaturu, može biti da nije ništa ozbiljno...
ali već si 8 dana nakon transfera blastociste, pa za 2-3 dana možeš već uraditi kućni test na trudnoću

----------


## bubekica

Ma mozes vec i sutra  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## katarinak

Hvala cure na ljepim željama neksko me brine ova temperatura valjda neču biti bolesna jer imam osječaj da onda mogu trudnoču otpisati

----------


## bubicazubica

Katarinak-dobrodošla u ovaj naš mali kutak,i sretno u isčekivanju bete...i ne moraš odmah otpisati trudnoću,ako si bolesna-nakon pozitivne bete,na staru godinu,u novoj sam završila tako prehlađena,bolesna,s temp. preko 38,kašljajući i kihajući da sam mislila da će mi moja točkica ispasti...a što se tiče preznojavanja-samo u toku noći par dana nakon transfera..Ne brini se,i opusti...ja sam samo šetala,i čitala knjige..uživaj u svojim malim klincima..
I ostalim curama ,čekalicama bete-sretno!
A onim tužnicama-veliki zagrljaj i nada u sljedeći postupak! :grouphug:

----------


## katarinak

9 dan nakon et kučni test negativan

----------


## una99

Katarinak ponovi test za 2 dana, sretno draga  :fige:

----------


## katarinak

naravno da ču ponovit test iako mislim da je i ovaj točan nemam pojima šta se dešava al nikad mi se ovo nije događalo pere me neka temperatura koja dođe do 37.8 i za kratko vrijeme sama od sebe padne na 36.8 ,37.1 pa onda opet groznica pa za kratko vrijeme temperatura pa je opet nema...grozno neznam što da mislim dal je to od utrogestana ali u prijašnjim postupcima sam uzimala 3x2 pa nisam tako reagirala a sad 3x1 pa da bi bilo od toga ... stvarno neznam i trbuh me boli kao da če svaki čas stiči vještica

----------


## una99

pod utrićima uvijek imam temperaturu, što se tiče testa nitko ti nemože sto posto potvrdit da li je on danas točan, kad sam u postupcima danima visim na starim temama foruma gdje se može naći svakakvih primjera, i samoj mi je test trodnevne bube 11 dnt bio negativan ( tek poslije par sati pokazao prozirnu crticu)  a 13 dnt pozitivan, 14 dnt beta oko 100 ( nažalost kasnije nije dobro završilo)

----------


## katarinak

Jooj neznam kako ču izdržat do bete ubija me ova neizvjesnost i onda još glupača idem radit test .ma gotovo sam sigurna da nema trudnoče nemogu vjerovat da test nebi pokazao plusić 9 dan nakon et blastice

----------


## suncokret19

ima se pravo na bolovanje nekon transfera (FET)? 
Ovo mi je 1.postupak pa neznam.. ne radim tezak fizicki posao, ali mi je duga voznja do posla a i htjela bih barem tjedan dana ostati doma i mirovati bez stresa...

----------


## Bananka

Suncokret19, imas pravo na bolovanje! Pogledaj temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14090-I...vf+i+bolovanje

katarinak, drzim fige da te beta iznenadi!
Svim ostalima sretno!

----------


## lea13

Suncokret, naravno da imaš pravo na bolovanje, od dana transfera pa sve do dana vađenja bete. Ja idem  na postupak u drugi grad pa otvaram bolovanje već od prvog dana folikulometrije pa sve do bete, bez obzira što se radi o fetu. Nikad nisam imala problema sa svojim ginićem. On mi sam ne da ići raditi jer na nalazu iz klinike piše mirovanje sve do dana bete koju mi inače moj mpo doktor odredi 19. dan dan od dana transfera, tako da se meni bolovanje produži na više od mjesec dana.

----------


## suncokret19

hvala na informacijama! bilo mi je jako žao što sam nakon punkcije isla radit odmah dr.dan jer me uzasno boljelo i jedva sam hodala. Smatram da barem tjedan dana zasluzujem uzeti za sebe a dalje cu vidjeti kako cu se osjecati, s obzirom da mi je ovo 1.postupak. mozda se 1 tjedan posvetiti sebi, a 2.tjedan otici malo medu ljude tek toliko da ne poludim do bete.. ipak, najbolje cu znati dok docekam konacno taj transfer   :Sad:

----------


## lea13

Suncokret vidim da je i tebi dug put do posla kao i meni.ni ja ne radim fizički teško ali imam pola sata voznje .Navodno se nakon transfera ne preporučuje voziti.iako mislim da to nema veze.ja sam svaki put bila do bete na bolovanju pa nije uspjelo.ali bar sebi ne predbacujem da sam mogla više mirovati.Koliko sam mirovala prva dva puta beta je trebala biti ko kuća a ono ni više ni manje nego nula.u svakom slučaju bitno je da imaš pravo ostati doma,a ti procjeni po sebi kako ti je najbolje.ja ću ipak biti kući bar desetak dana nakon transfera.

----------


## suncokret19

hvala vam!!

----------


## katarinak

Pozdrav cure evo ja ponovila test 12dan nakon transfera koji je nakon pet minuta pokazao minus i jasno izazvao veliku tugu a onda ipak traćak nade ostavila sam test na ormariču i dok sam obukla djecu i vratila se u kupaonu znaći za nekih pola sata pokazivao je plus zbunjena sam u ponedjeljak idem vadit betu pa ču sve znati to je najsigurnije 
Šta mislite dal ima nade jel ima tko iskustva molim vas odgovorite mi

----------


## una99

katarinak  :fige:  za ponedjeljak

----------


## katarinak

cure moje evo priče et 2.blastociste (odleđene) 9 dan nakon et test minus danas znači 13dan nakon et kučni test nakon 5 min minus a nakon pola sata možda malo višt test plus ???? simptomi nikakvi  prve dane sam malo kihala i imala povišenu temperaturu koju sam pripisala prehladi s obzirom da mi je i nos bio začepljen ,vještice nema dal nije došla zbog estrofema +utrogestana nemam pojima dal je moguče da sam trudna da mi je uspjelo molim pomozite jel imao tko slično iskustvo

----------


## katarinak

cure moje evo priče et 2.blastociste (odleđene) 9 dan nakon et test minus danas znači 13dan nakon et kučni test nakon 5 min minus a nakon pola sata možda malo višt test plus ???? simptomi nikakvi  prve dane sam malo kihala i imala povišenu temperaturu koju sam pripisala prehladi s obzirom da mi je i nos bio začepljen ,vještice nema dal nije došla zbog estrofema +utrogestana nemam pojima dal je moguče da sam trudna da mi je uspjelo molim pomozite jel imao tko slično iskustvo

----------


## katarinak

sori na dvije iste objave kčer mi pomaže

----------


## bubicazubica

Ne znam što ti reći,,najbolji pokazatelj će ti biti vađenje bete..svaka od nas je drugačija,drugačiji organizam,svaka od nas smo priča za sebe,i jednostavno treba izdržati sve te nedoumice,sumnje,strahove...
..sretno u ponedjeljak!!!!!




> cure moje evo priče et 2.blastociste (odleđene) 9 dan nakon et test minus danas znači 13dan nakon et kučni test nakon 5 min minus a nakon pola sata možda malo višt test plus ???? simptomi nikakvi  prve dane sam malo kihala i imala povišenu temperaturu koju sam pripisala prehladi s obzirom da mi je i nos bio začepljen ,vještice nema dal nije došla zbog estrofema +utrogestana nemam pojima dal je moguče da sam trudna da mi je uspjelo molim pomozite jel imao tko slično iskustvo

----------


## Ginger

A koji test?
Inace se test ne bi trebao gledati izvan zadanog vremenskog okvira (rece ona koja ih je uvijek vadila iz smeca)
Test bi na 13 dpt blastica trebao biti odmah pozitivan, ali velim, ima svakakvih testova
Ponovi sutra test, a u ponedjeljak vadi betu, tako ces najbolje znati
I ne prekidaj terapiju do bete
A mengu netko dobije pod utricima, netko ne (ja sam dobila)

----------


## maca2

Javljam se i ovdje kao betocekalica...danas vracen 4-stanicni zametak 3.dno.
Nisam nesto ludo pozitivna, trebao bi do danas biti 8-stanicni ali kaze biologica da lijepi izgleda i nema fragmentacija. Sad mogu samo cekati i nadati se najboljem.

Za svaki slucaj sam odmah na stolu sa dr.dogovorila prirodnjak sljedeci ciklus ako ovo ne uspije  :Razz:

----------


## katarinak

drage moje ... evo ja skupljam ostatke i krečem dalje moja današnja beta je 1.2 prekinula sam terapiju i čekam vješticu e da sad ono vedrije s obzirom da imam još 2 smrzliča dogovorila sam novi fet u 5 mj dr.Jukič je rekla da idemo po nekom novom protokolu poput onog iz Praga(nemam pojima kaj to znači i kak to ide)uglavnom prvi dan vještice u 5 mj se moram nacrtat kod nje na pregledu nadam se da če taj postupak biti uspješnij od ovog

----------


## Snekica

Žao mi je! Neka FET donese bingo!

----------


## maca2

Zao mi je katarinak...

----------


## una99

katarinak žao mi je, drži se draga  :Love:  Drzim fige za uspješni 5. mjesec

----------


## bubicazubica

Katarinak-žao mi je,ali ne tuguj..možda baš fet bude dobitan!!!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jucer transfer 1 blastice, beta 7.4. ...danas Decapeptyl i nastavak sa utricima, Decortinom i Aspirin 100...

----------


## kameleon

Pozdrav i ovdje, danas 7dnt dvije trodnevne mrvice, jedva čekam sljedeći tjedan da testiram!!! Ima li još betocekalica??  Kako se osjećate?  Ja sam dobro,jučer sam malo šizila,ali inače laganini...ništa extra,sve simptome pripisujem utrićima..
Ako je punkcija bila 25.3.kada točno nebi trebala doći vještica?

----------


## eryngium

Kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vještica ne bi trebala doći 8.4. Držim fige!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kameleon

Hvala ti eryngium, malo sam se pogubila s tim racunanjem..  :Kiss:

----------


## pak

Kameleon,   vjestici  :oklagija: .
Uzivaj u blagdanima za ¸+ ~~~~~~

----------


## eryngium

Anytime draga... Znam kako ti je. I ja čekam. Simptome imam sve.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kameleon

pak  :Kiss:  
e sad imam još jedno pitanjce, ja bi trebala u petak (10.4.) vaditi betu, kako ću onda jelte vidjeti duplanje kad u nedjelju ne radi lab!?
eryngium kad ti vadiš betu ?  :fige:

----------


## pak

> pak  
> e sad imam još jedno pitanjce, ja bi trebala u petak (10.4.) vaditi betu, kako ću onda jelte vidjeti duplanje kad u nedjelju ne radi lab!?
> eryngium kad ti vadiš betu ?


Odes u cetvrtak i ponovno u subotu  :Wink: .

----------


## eryngium

> pak  
> e sad imam još jedno pitanjce, ja bi trebala u petak (10.4.) vaditi betu, kako ću onda jelte vidjeti duplanje kad u nedjelju ne radi lab!?
> eryngium kad ti vadiš betu ?


Dali su mi termin 13.4. Ako to izdržim već ću biti debelo uvjerena da se ćapalo i bez bete. :D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kameleon

eryngium hihihihi da, tako se i meni čini, koji ti je danas dnt? vibram!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## eryngium

Danas 11dnt 6st.  :fige:

----------


## cvjetic

cao cure ja sam nova na forumu,danas mi je 8 dan od ET simptomi su jaki grcevi kao pred mengu,i bole cice ali slabo pa me zanima jel mi rano za kucni test?????betu radim 13-tog prvi mi je pokusaj ali zato su velika nadanja........

----------


## cvjetic

cao cure,nova sam na forumu i danas mi je 8 dan od ET simptome koje imam su jedino grcevi i bolne cice,kao pred mengu pa da vas pitam jeli mi rano za kucni test jer betu radim 13-tog tek dugo mi je cekati   :Embarassed: ovo mi je prvi pokusaj a nadanja su bas velika :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

*cvjetić*, ja sam radila test 9dnt blastica i odmah je pokazao plus, možda ga možeš napravit sutra ujutro, držim fige

*eryngium*, jesi pišnila test?

----------


## eryngium

Jesam. Dobila blijedu crtu kojoj sam se obradovala ko dijete kolaču. 
Sad ne znam kako ću dočekat 13.4. za betu...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pak

> Jesam. Dobila blijedu crtu kojoj sam se obradovala ko dijete kolaču. 
> Sad ne znam kako ću dočekat 13.4. za betu...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



 :Very Happy: i  :Klap:   stvarno ces cekati jos toliko dana ?

----------


## eryngium

Ako izdržim, sama sebi ću se obraćati sa Vi. Razmišljam da izvadim u subotu i onda u ponedjeljak pa ću odmah vidjet i da li se dupla.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pak

Svaka cast, ja bi vec ujutro kampirala ispred laboratorija  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nokia_X using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

:Laughing:  Što reći?! Vježbam živce i mantram da sam trudna.

----------


## kameleon

Eryngium  :Very Happy:  pa to je to!!! Super za plus i sretno dalje... Jesi imala kakvih simptoma??  Ja se spremam u srijedu testirati pa ćemo vidjeti..

----------


## tetagogolina

i ja bi već ujutro  u 7 bila ispred laba  :Laughing:

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium  pa to je to!!! Super za plus i sretno dalje... Jesi imala kakvih simptoma??  Ja se spremam u srijedu testirati pa ćemo vidjeti..


Imala sam sve. I još uvijek imam. Napetost u trbuhu, kao lagani grčići ali ni slično vještici, prduckanje, bolne cice, pospanost, kihanje... Jedina razlika između ovog i prošlog transfera mi je osjetljivost na mirise. Tjedan dana nakon transfera mi je koješta počelo smrditi. Skuhala bi si čaj i smrdio mi je na klor (davala sam okolo kolegama da pomirišu jel umišljam il ću se potrovat) pa sam ga pila bez disanja, kolegica otvorila mesni doručak ja pobjegla van jer sam se skoro udavila... I tako...

 :fige:  za srijedu!

----------


## pak

Ma to je to. Cestitam na plusicu biti ce to lijepa beta. Od srca ti zelim da ti nastavi smrduckati, prduckati i sve ostalo skolski do kraja.
Kameleon drzim fige 

Sent from my Nokia_X using Tapatalk

----------


## Bananka

> Jesam. Dobila blijedu crtu kojoj sam se obradovala ko dijete kolaču. 
> Sad ne znam kako ću dočekat 13.4. za betu...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Bravo za +ić! Drzim fige za lijepu betu!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas 11dnt 6st.


Draga cestitam!!! Zasto sutra ne izvadis betu?? To je 13 dnt. Ja sam na 12 dnt dvodnevnih imala betu 139  :Smile:  i vise ju nisam ponavljala.
Sretno.

----------


## eryngium

> Draga cestitam!!! Zasto sutra ne izvadis betu?? To je 13 dnt. Ja sam na 12 dnt dvodnevnih imala betu 139  i vise ju nisam ponavljala.
> Sretno.


Čeličim se.  :Wink:  I jer su mi dali 13.4. termin za vađenje pa ne bih htjela slušati predavanje 'čemu žurba i tome sl'. 
Jutros sam ponovila s 2 različita testa i dobila 2 pozitivna. Dakle 13dnt. Beta će mi biti samo kao amen. U mojoj glavi ja sam si već zacrtala da sam trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Čeličim se.  I jer su mi dali 13.4. termin za vađenje pa ne bih htjela slušati predavanje 'čemu žurba i tome sl'. 
> Jutros sam ponovila s 2 različita testa i dobila 2 pozitivna. Dakle 13dnt. Beta će mi biti samo kao amen. U mojoj glavi ja sam si već zacrtala da sam trudna.


Nema tebi pravo nitko nizasto drzati predavanja...tvoje tijelo tvoja odluka je tvoj probem i niciji drugi. Npr.pravilno dupliranje bete neznaci ama bas nista i hvala mome dr da me je postedio tog stresa. Inace dr u rijeci tako kasno salju na betu sto po meni nema nikakve logike. Sve u svemu sretno ti i od srca sve najbolje zelim.

----------


## eryngium

> Nema tebi pravo nitko nizasto drzati predavanja...tvoje tijelo tvoja odluka je tvoj probem i niciji drugi. Npr.pravilno dupliranje bete neznaci ama bas nista i hvala mome dr da me je postedio tog stresa. Inace dr u rijeci tako kasno salju na betu sto po meni nema nikakve logike. Sve u svemu sretno ti i od srca sve najbolje zelim.


Hvala svima! Rijeka daje vađenje 3 tjedna nakon oplodnje da bi izbjegli niske bete zbog biokemijske trudnoće. Po njihovom prerano vađenje uzrokuje više stresa nego ovo kasnije. Već sam to odslušala. I to što mi nemaju pravo držati predavanje ne znači da ga neću opet dobiti. Kad izvadim betu javim na odbrojavanje.

----------


## cvjetic

hvala,sutra ujutro cu da uradim pa sta bude,strah me sto nemam nikakih simptoma vezanih za trudnocu nego samo kao pred mengu  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Vise stresa uzrokuje to cekanje i iscekivanje. Tri tjedna nakon transfera se po pravilu radi prvi uz da se izbjegne vanmatericna i ako je sve ok tad se vidi ges+zum.vrecica i to je super i manje iscekivanja i stresa...al to rijeka ne prakticira. Steta stvarno.

----------


## sara79

Apsolutno se slazem s laromlanom i cestitam draga na djevojcici  :Kiss:  
Mislim zasto izbjegavati biokemijsku. Pa nije isto da nema trudnoce i imati biokemijsku. Po meni je to dobar znak i znam sto se dogodilo i da je vjerojatno bio losiji embrij.

----------


## Ginger

LaraLana cestitam!
I potpis na sve napisano
Meni se cini da ovi u Rijeci izbjegavaju stres sebi, a ne pacijenticama
Ja isto mislim da je jako dobro znati je li doslo do biokemijske, pogotovo ako se ponavlja (jer to obicno znaci da treba cackati malo dublje)

U svakom slucaju, eryngium cestitam ti i sretno do kraja trudnoce, a onda i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Bez brige, i ja se slažem sa svime izrečenim. Rijeka ima puno nebuloza u načinu rada. Ovo je samo jedna od njih.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sara10

eryngium čestitam!! Sretno za dalje, samo pozitivno!

Neka bude još plusića ovdje svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju! Kameleon  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana cestitam!
> I potpis na sve napisano
> Meni se cini da ovi u Rijeci izbjegavaju stres sebi, a ne pacijenticama
> Ja isto mislim da je jako dobro znati je li doslo do biokemijske, pogotovo ako se ponavlja (jer to obicno znaci da treba cackati malo dublje)
> 
> U svakom slucaju, eryngium cestitam ti i sretno do kraja trudnoce, a onda i dalje


Hvala Ginger   :Kiss:  
Tocno tako, otela si mi rijec iz usta da oni sebi izbjegnu stres.

----------


## Katjuša

*eryngium* čestitam na plusićima  :Klap:  biti će to jedna lijepa beta  :Smile: 

ja sam danas popodne test radila i ništa.. 11dpt
danas me dosta bolio trbuh i križa, pa sad samo u predjelu desnog jajnika..
Je li moguće da me to sve od menge koja se sprema a utrići ju sprečavaju? ili je nategnuto

----------


## cvjetic

iste simptome kao ti Katjusa imam sutra radim test pa vidjet cemo....

----------


## kudri

eryngium! čestitam! sad samo neka beta poraste!
Katjuša, pa dosta je rano 11dpo. iako, meni je na 10dpo podne bila već sjena, ali sam sam je ja vidjela... sretno!

----------


## Katjuša

kudri 10 dpt sam, 13 dpo  :Wink: 
krivo sam 11pdt napisala gore, luda sam više

cvjetic sretno sutra!

----------


## Optimist

> Npr.pravilno dupliranje bete neznaci ama bas nista i hvala mome dr da me je postedio tog stresa.


Ne mogu vam ni reći koliko me je ovoga strah. Prošli (i jedini put) se beta nije duplala i završilo je spontanim  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sad opet idem vaditi betu i užasno me strah. Naravno, radujem se prvoj pozitivnoj, strahujem od one druge, hoće li se duplati.

Sorry ako je offt, ali je li ima cura kojima se beta nije pravilno duplala, a da je poslije sve bilo u redu?

Nadam se da ima i takvih slučajeva, puno bi mi značilo kad bi netko napisao.

Čestitke svima na pozitivnoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne mogu vam ni reći koliko me je ovoga strah. Prošli (i jedini put) se beta nije duplala i završilo je spontanim 
> 
> Sad opet idem vaditi betu i užasno me strah. Naravno, radujem se prvoj pozitivnoj, strahujem od one druge, hoće li se duplati.
> 
> Sorry ako je offt, ali je li ima cura kojima se beta nije pravilno duplala, a da je poslije sve bilo u redu?
> 
> Nadam se da ima i takvih slučajeva, puno bi mi značilo kad bi netko napisao.
> 
> Čestitke svima na pozitivnoj beti


Opimist nemoj se sad s tim zamarati.
Znaci tebi je u prvom pokusaju bila trudnoca pa spontanim?
Koji tjedan ili dan transfera ti se to dogodilo?
I u tome je nesto pozitivno jer netko u 5,6 pokusaja nedodje ni do trudnoce ni do spontanog.
Znaci ja svoju betu nisam ponavljala i tri tjedna od transfera isla na uz i vidjela se ges.i zum.vrecica i na 6+1 se culo srceko.

Mislim da se kod Inesz nije pravilno duplala beta a kasnije je sve bilo ok. Nadam se da ce se nasa draga Inesz javiti.

A nedavno je isto netko sa vv imao pravilno dupliranje bete i na kraju nije bila pravilna gestacijska i zato sam i navela da pravilno dupliranje bete neznaci nista i smatram da se pacijentice trebaju postediti tog stresa i grickanja noktiju i buljenja u mail da bi vidjela tu drugu ili cak trecu betu.
Optimist samo hrabro dalje i sretno do neba  :Kiss:  
Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Optimist

Upala sam vam na temu, spremamo se na prvi ivf u 5. mj., a sad smo pokušali još jednom sa spontanim začećem. Ona tvoja rečenica koju sam citirala me zaintrigirala, zato sam postavila pitanje.

Prva trudnoća se spontano dogodila prije ivf-a i, nažalost, završila spontanim u 9. tj., bebica se nije pravilno razvijala. Od početka se beta nije pravilno duplala, unatoč tome srčeko je počelo kucati, ali je stalo.

A draga Inesz mi se već javila, kao i uvijek  :Smile:  

Betu vadim u četvrtak,ako u međuvremenu ne dobijem mengu.

Draga, hvala ti puno, i ja tebi želim ono što i ti meni  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Upala sam vam na temu, spremamo se na prvi ivf u 5. mj., a sad smo pokušali još jednom sa spontanim začećem. Ona tvoja rečenica koju sam citirala me zaintrigirala, zato sam postavila pitanje.
> 
> Prva trudnoća se spontano dogodila prije ivf-a i, nažalost, završila spontanim u 9. tj., bebica se nije pravilno razvijala. Od početka se beta nije pravilno duplala, unatoč tome srčeko je počelo kucati, ali je stalo.
> 
> A draga Inesz mi se već javila, kao i uvijek  
> 
> Betu vadim u četvrtak,ako u međuvremenu ne dobijem mengu.
> 
> Draga, hvala ti puno, i ja tebi želim ono što i ti meni


Ma draga ti si na konju kad je to bila prirodna trudnoca.
Eto znaci znas sve od nase inesz  :Wink:  
Ma neces niti dobit  :Wink:

----------


## Optimist

Znam, Inesz je dusa od zene!
Hvala ti, draga  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## cvjetic

Test je negativan,nazalost al cekam betu da se uvjerim mada ja imam osjecaj da me test ne vara alividjet cemo.Razocarenje je veliko :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je cvjetić  :Sad:  znam da je razočarenje veliko, ali idemo dalje, kako drugačije  :Love: 
meni M kreće a nisam ni sa utrićima prestala, pa ni na utrićima mi ne kasni..

----------


## lea13

Cvjetić, Katjuša zao mi je! Dok god postoji nada  nema odustajanja. Cure imam jedno pitanje. Za desetak dana bi trebala na sekundarni et. S obzirom da sam radila pretrage za trombofiliju i pokazalo mi se da imam mutacije  MTHFR heterozigot i PAi homozigot, dr. mi je rekao da ćemo ići ovaj put s andolom, ali sam zaboravila pitati kad započinjem terapiju andolom. Da li ste ga pile prije transfera ili tek nakon?Znam da vas je dosta koristilo andol ili aspirin i bez ovih pretraga. Ima li netko sa ovim mutacijama?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja te pretrage nisam radila al sam aspirin pocela od punkcije piti i svd do 12tt. S tim da mi je dr smanjio dozu od otkucaja srca da pijem svakih 72 h jednu tabletu.

----------


## lea13

> Ja te pretrage nisam radila al sam aspirin pocela od punkcije piti i svd do 12tt. S tim da mi je dr smanjio dozu od otkucaja srca da pijem svakih 72 h jednu tabletu.


Pretpostavljam da ću onda i ja piti od dana kad mi pukne folikul jer se to računa kao dan punkcije.  Hvala na odgovoru. Nisam bila sigurna da li sam ga već trebala početi  piti, valjda će mi reći kad  dođem na folikulometriju.

----------


## drama_queen

lea ja imam pai i uzimala sam andol ali čim sam krenula u postupak ...cak i prije folikulometrija ...

----------


## mikipika32

Ja imam navedene mutacije i pijem andol vec 3 mjeseca od kako sam saznala za mutacije i povisene cardiolipine. Doc je rekao da pijem svaki dan bezobzira na postipke. Nakon trudnoce na heparin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> lea ja imam pai i uzimala sam andol ali čim sam krenula u postupak ...cak i prije folikulometrija ...


Draga cekas betu??
Jesi bila u stimuliranom ili??
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Ako mi je danas 12dnt, dvodnevnih mrvica, test negativan jel mogu prestat s uzimanjem estrofema i utrogestana?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ako mi je danas 12dnt, dvodnevnih mrvica, test negativan jel mogu prestat s uzimanjem estrofema i utrogestana?


Dalmatinka zao mi je  :Sad:  
Jel imas uputnicu za betu? 
Ako imas ja bi sutra ipak isla vaditi betu jer je bilo svakakvih slucajeva. Test negativan a beta pozitivna.

----------


## Snekica

odi vaditi betu, nakon neg. nalaza prestani s terapijom. Nikad neznaš...

----------


## cvjetic

Katjusa idemo dalje naravno,nema predavanja ja imam 26 god a prvi mi je postupak,nadam se sledeci put da ce uspjeti :Smile: Nisam jos M dobila ali imam simptome vec 3 dana,ocekujem je ali ako ne bude nista do ponedeljka onda radim betu pa sta bude,mozda test grijesi :Smile:  danas mi je 11 dan od ET ako sam dobro izracunala     



                                 Da li se nekoj od vas desilo da test bude negativan a posle beta visoka????? :grouphug:

----------


## drama_queen

da LaraLana čekam betu ...dajem joj još dan ...
u stimulirani smo išli, probali smo ponoviti onaj posljednji uspješni  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> da LaraLana čekam betu ...dajem joj još dan ...
> u stimulirani smo išli, probali smo ponoviti onaj posljednji uspješni


Mislim na tebe i cvrsto drzim fige  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Mislim na tebe i cvrsto drzim fige


Potpisujem!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala vam curke, ljubim  :Kiss:

----------


## lea13

Cure hvala na odgovoru! drama queen držim fige za veeeeeeeliku betu!

----------


## antony34

Bubi evo da ti javim da sam beto cekalica jednog sestostanicnog. Javim rezultat 23.4

----------


## lea13

> Bubi evo da ti javim da sam beto cekalica jednog sestostanicnog. Javim rezultat 23.4


Antony, ja i ti se skoro pa pratimo. ja sam u postupku idući tjedan. Navijam za troznamenkastu betu!Sretno!!!!!

----------


## antony34

Lea draga hvala i ja se nadam da ce tebi uspijeti ovog puta.

----------


## kameleon

Kod mene negativan test,pa beta nula..
Svima koje čekate bete želim lijepe, velike i troznsmenkaste brojčice <3

----------


## Lajka

I moj, jutros na 10 dnt minus jasan ko dan.
U pon. cu jos mozda na betu, a mozda i ne.
Mislim i da s utricima prestajem danas. Necu se bezveze šopati hormonima... Ionako mislim da nisu nikom ni odmogli ni pomogli.
Glava me rastura, a i pocela sam se "ispuhivati". To je to...
Sretno vama koje cekate  :Smile:

----------


## una99

*kameleon* draga drzi se  :Love: 
*Lajka* znam draga da si užasno razočarana ali nemoj prestati sa utrićima 
, ja bi na tvom mjestu ipak vadila betu

----------


## micamaca30

Cure svima vam šaljem  :grouphug:  i da vam iduci postupak bude dobitan
Ja vam evo guram 14t trudnoće :Wink:

----------


## cvjetic

Danas mi je 14 dan od et radila sam test 10 dan i bio negativan,imala sam jake grceve kao pred mengu,grudi me bole i porasle su,a o bradavicama da i ne pricam kolike su :Smile: ,ja se nadam da je trudnoca  :Smile: sutra radim betu.....


                                    Curke sta vi mislite ???????....tezak je teret to iscekivanje i nadanje :kettlebell:

----------


## kudri

mislim da će beta dati odgovor na tvoje sumnje, a 10dpo je dosta rano. ja sam radila 11 dpo i bila je takva sjena da nisam bila ni sama sigurna umišljam li ili ne. da sam radila dan ranije, ne bi se vidjelo ništa! sretno!!!

----------


## Lajka

Meni 10 dan minus samo takav, kao sto sam i javila ovdje, i odlucila sam prestati s utricima jer mi se ionak cine bezveze, pogotovo uz minus..., i evo danas u sekundu po proracunu stize m.! 
Cvjetic, nadam se dobroj beti, jer su moji simptomi od tog 10-og dana krenuli bas suprotno od toga kako si ti opisala svoje. Bas sam se sva ispuhala, grudi sasvim postale neosjetljive..., mislim da imam dovoljno iskustva da se ne zavaravam uzalud, iako stvarno ta glupa nada ne umire do zadnjeg trenutka.  :neznam:

----------


## eryngium

Meni isto tako, na 11dnt jedva sjenica. Ono, pod pravim kutem i dobrom rasvjetom se mogla vidjeti. Izvadi betu pa si sigurna.

----------


## antonija15

evo cure ja danas imala transfer mog peterostaničnog embrija,hvala bogu pa se moja jedna ali vrijedna js oplodila.biologica mi je rekla da se spermiogram jako popravio.doktorica mi je poslije transfera doslovno rekla:"ovo neće biti dobro".kao da sam bila jako zgrćena i ukoćena i da je jedva uvukla kateter.ne mogu va ni reći koliko me rastužila njena takva izjava,praktički kao da mi je rekla daa se ne nadam previše.

----------


## una99

antonija15 misli pozitivno,  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu

----------


## cvjetic

Hvala vam cure ali nista beta 2,3 samo,isplacem se i idem dalje u nove pobjede.....

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, upalite televizore! U povodu Tjedna borbe protiv neplodnosti, predstavnice Rode gostuju u emisiji Dobro jutro Hrvatska! Razgovarat će o neplodnosti, liječenju neplodnosti, novom tiskanom izdanju brošure Neplodnost i pozvati sve građane Hrvatske (i šire)  :Smile:  da nam se u subotu 25. 4. pridruže na šetnji "Zajedno za plodnost"

----------


## bernica

Da se i ja malo javim, nisam dugo tu bila, pročitam tu i tam , ali nikak da napišem nekaj... Danas nam je 4dpt... Bili u Ivf poliklinici... Stimulirani ciklus, 5js, 3 zametka. Jedan se prestao razvijat, vratili 2 osmostanicna ... Inače ovo nam je treći friski transfer, imali i 1 fet... Kad skuzim kak da uredim potpis na mobu, nadopunim ga

----------


## micamaca30

> Da se i ja malo javim, nisam dugo tu bila, pročitam tu i tam , ali nikak da napišem nekaj... Danas nam je 4dpt... Bili u Ivf poliklinici... Stimulirani ciklus, 5js, 3 zametka. Jedan se prestao razvijat, vratili 2 osmostanicna ... Inače ovo nam je treći friski transfer, imali i 1 fet... Kad skuzim kak da uredim potpis na mobu, nadopunim ga


Bernica drzim fige da bude dobitni postupak  :Wink:  
I ja bila u poliklinici ivf i evo me trudna 16 tjedana

----------


## bernica

Hvala micamaca... Ne kuzim ove poruke, napisala sam jos hrpu toga ali eto odrezalo se... Pa i ha se nadam ovaj put... Makar nakon 3 minusa ne ocekujem previse, ali ko zna, sve je to lutrija

----------


## breza81

Ja sam bila prvi puta na IVF-u 13.04... čekamo betu..sutra test  :Smile:  11 dnt je bila 88 ...nadam se da je to to..

----------


## habibbi

Pozdrav cure, nakon neuspjelog sekundarnog ivf-a (stanice nisu prezivjele otapanje) dr mi je rekao da nastavim jos 10 dana sa terapijom estrofema i crinone gela....dali ste imale kakav slucaj i zato sad to?
Imala sam sigurnih 10 postupaka od ivf-a,Fet-ova,sekundarnih...svih opcija..jos nikad nisam morala nastavljati sa terapijom...   :Unsure: 
Hvala

----------


## bernica

Breza to je to , čestitam!!!

----------


## sara79

> Ja sam bila prvi puta na IVF-u 13.04... čekamo betu..sutra test  11 dnt je bila 88 ...nadam se da je to to..


Cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Da se i ja malo javim, nisam dugo tu bila, pročitam tu i tam , ali nikak da napišem nekaj... Danas nam je 4dpt... Bili u Ivf poliklinici... Stimulirani ciklus, 5js, 3 zametka. Jedan se prestao razvijat, vratili 2 osmostanicna ... Inače ovo nam je treći friski transfer, imali i 1 fet... Kad skuzim kak da uredim potpis na mobu, nadopunim ga


Bernica drzim fige da ovaj bude dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## bernica

Rekla sam da nebudem do sri, ali nisam izdržala... Pisnula test danas popodne, onak bezveze, 10.dpt... I rez je blaaaagi plus...kad skuzim kak se stavlja slika, stavim... Dosad uvijek bili minusi pa jos ne vjerujem da je ovo plus... Sutra ujutro pisam novi pa javim

----------


## sara79

> Rekla sam da nebudem do sri, ali nisam izdržala... Pisnula test danas popodne, onak bezveze, 10.dpt... I rez je blaaaagi plus...kad skuzim kak se stavlja slika, stavim... Dosad uvijek bili minusi pa jos ne vjerujem da je ovo plus... Sutra ujutro pisam novi pa javim


Bernica pa to je divno....cestitam  :Smile:  
Ponovi ujutro sa jutarnjim

----------


## bernica

Ponovila sa clearblue digital... Plus i trudnoća 1-2 tj ... Uf jos opce nismo svjesni...

----------


## suncokret19

bernica čestitam!!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Bravo bernica! Cestitam!!

----------


## maca2

super bernica-čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Ponovila sa clearblue digital... Plus i trudnoća 1-2 tj ... Uf jos opce nismo svjesni...


Za jednu lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## žužy

Čestitam bernica!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetagogolina

bernica čestitke!!!!  :Very Happy: 

žužy, ti si slijedeća, ti bi ga mogla pišnut u subotu , to će ti bit 9dnt ako se ne varam, na taj dan je moj plusić bio vidljiv iz aviona  :Klap:   :fige:

----------


## sara79

> Bernica drzim fige da bude dobitni postupak  
> I ja bila u poliklinici ivf i evo me trudna 16 tjedana


Micamaca isprazni inbox  :Wink:

----------


## una99

bernica   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## micamaca30

> Micamaca isprazni inbox


Prazan box sara79  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bernice -čestitam! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## breza81

Što mislite o Beti..  :Very Happy: 
11dnt - 88
16dnt - 1165
18dnt - 3445
 :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Ajme breza,ludilo od bete  :Very Happy: 
Kad imaš prvi pregled?

----------


## maca2

Odlično breza81!
Gdje si bila u postupku, kako je sve prošlo-malo više detalja molim...volim čuti sve detaljno kada netko uspije  :Wink:  (stimulaciju, br. jajnih stanica i embrija, klinika...)

----------


## sara79

> Što mislite o Beti.. 
> 11dnt - 88
> 16dnt - 1165
> 18dnt - 3445


Svaka rijec je suvisna  :Kiss:  
Sretno draga  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Ajme breza,ludilo od bete 
> Kad imaš prvi pregled?


Zuzy imas pp.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Što mislite o Beti.. 
> 11dnt - 88
> 16dnt - 1165
> 18dnt - 3445


Breza gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## bernica

Vaoooo breza pa beturina je bas prava... Bravo!!! Sutra ja nastupam s prvom nadam se betom u životu koja bu na nekaj ličila

----------


## breza81

Bila sam na VV. Prvi puta.. Dobila sam na moje razočaranje samo jednu js.. Ali izgleda da je ta jedna bila vrijedna. Postupak je bio lagani stimulirani klomifenom.. Jedan embrij vraćen nakon dva dana.. I evo čuda  :Smile: . Nakon et uzimala normabel.. Bila sam tako smirena cijelo vrijeme.. A i naspavala se pošteno.. Možda je i to pomoglo..  :Smile:

----------


## breza81

Prvi ultrazvuk drugi tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Nazalost moja beta samo 8,71... Test danas minus. Ne kuzim kaj se dogodilo al eto... Ponavljam u petak ali mislim da nist s toga nazalost...

----------


## frodda

Bernica, žao mi je...  :Sad:   (...biokemijska trudnoća)

 :grouphug:

----------


## Bananka

Zao mi je bernica! Ali mi se cini da ste na dobrom putu, cim je bio plus tj.biokemijska.
Gdje ste bili u postupku?

----------


## bernica

Kod Šimunića u Ivf poliklinici

----------


## maca2

Žao mi je bernica...kao što si i sama svjesna ništa od ovog puta...ako te tješi očito se dogodila biokemijska, a kažu da je to dobar znak za budući uspjeh!

----------


## breza81

Bernica.. samo hrabro.. nemoj se nervirati.. to ti samo škodi.. Sljedeći puta kada ideš u postupak nemoj razmisljati o tome.. da li bude ili nebude.. Moraš biti opuštena..

----------


## nina977

Super su mi cure koje od prve uspiju pa su pune savjeta tipa nemojte se živcirat,morate biti opušte,ne razmišljajte o tome i sl...
Pitala bi ja svaku od takvih da to prođu 20 puta kao mi neke kako bi bile opuštene...
Sorry,ali kad čujem takve savjete stvarno mi je zlo..
P.S.Drago mi je za sve koje imaju tu sreću da uspiju od prve ali neka se suzdrže od "pametnih" savjeta

----------


## Medeja

Nina, nemoj biti ljuta.
O opustenosti i ne nerviranju slusamo sa svih strana pa nas vise ni ne dira.

Za bernicu, zao mi je.
I moj prvi pokusaj je zavrsio biokemijskom, ali to mi nije bio nikakav dobar znak.
Svaki je skjedeci postupak bio sve gori od gorega.
Na kraju mi je ta biokemijska bila nesto najblize trudnoci sto sam ja skusila. Ironicno.
A nema s trudnocom veze.

----------


## Varnica

> Super su mi cure koje od prve uspiju pa su pune savjeta tipa nemojte se živcirat,morate biti opušte,ne razmišljajte o tome i sl...
> Pitala bi ja svaku od takvih da to prođu 20 puta kao mi neke kako bi bile opuštene...
> Sorry,ali kad čujem takve savjete stvarno mi je zlo..
> P.S.Drago mi je za sve koje imaju tu sreću da uspiju od prve ali neka se suzdrže od "pametnih" savjeta


Ovo moram potpisati  :Smile: 
Na Tapatalku se ne vide potpisi, pa ne znam tko je kaj prošao, ali tako je i u "pravom" životu- uvijek te koje uspiju iz prvih pokušaja imaju tu fintu...Ispada kao da nama ostalima ne uspjeva jer nismo "opuštene" pa smo si same krive. Ili taj njihov doktor je najbolji jer su kod njega dobile dijete i bla bla bla.
A realnost je ipak malo drugačija...Sve smo mi individue, ono što jednoj upali ne mora značiti da će i nekoj drugoj. Tu nema kuharice, nema recepta, svaka od nas kroči svojim putem.
Nažalost. Da barem postoji neko pravilo.
Ja iza sebe imam trudnoću završenu spontanim i kiretažom, te dvije biokemijske koje su kakti dobar znak.
I onda beta nula. 
Nema pravila.
Ova MPO igra je čisti ruski rulet.  :Undecided:

----------


## Medeja

> Ova MPO igra je čisti ruski rulet.


Amen.

----------


## eryngium

Vjerujem da breza nije mislila ništa loše. Niti itko od nas tko pokušava ohrabriti nekoga kome nije taj put uspjelo. Netko voli dobiti podršku ali isto tako shvaćam da nekome može ići na živce.
Savjeti tipa ' samo se opustite' mi spadaju u onu 'bablju priču' da će ti uspjeti kad se najmanje nadaš od koje dobijem nervni napad. Meni nije uspjelo ni kad sam se opustila, ni kad sam razmišljala pozitivno nit išta tome sl. 
Ali ljudi u biti samo žele reći nešto optimistično jer ne znaju što bi drugo rekli.

----------


## pak

Varnica zao mi je  :Love: 
 Ovo opusti se i sl. ljudi govore kada neznaju sta bi vise rekli. Ja sam se pocela praviti luda pa na takve savjete odogovaram u stilu super, bravo kako se samo ja toga nisam sjetila. 
Znate kako kazu sit gladnom ne vjeruje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lotta81

Moram se osvrnuti na ovo "opusti se". Iz svojeg iskustva mogu samo reći da ljudi nisu zlobni, nego ne znaju što bi rekli. I onda svi blebnu to famozno "opusti se". Tko nije prošao ovo što smo ,mi ne može razumijeti.  I slažem se s Varnicom, MPO je čisti ruski rulet, na žalost iskusila sam to na vlastitoj koži.

Ali, svim curama sa velikim betama čestitam i sretno. 
Tužnice, nedajte se.

----------


## breza81

Ispričavam se ako sam nekoga povrijedila, ali samo dajem dobronamjernu sugestiju. Vjerujem i to da nitko ne zna tko nije probao kako je to kada ideš više puta u postupak... Slažem se i to da je MPO čisti rulet, ali mislim i da ima puno faktora koji ovise o uspješnosti.. Od samog doktora, biologa...osobe..
Ja sam išla prvi put na IVF i uspjelo je, ali sam i bila spremna ako neće uspjeti.. Ići ćemo ponovno, uspjet će..rekla sam sama sebi.. 
Moje mišljenje je da treba razmišljati pozitivno u svakom trenutku.. ne vrijedi se nervirati.. to samo šteti.. 
Želim Vam svima velike bete, duple crtice na testiću  :Yes:  i male pišalince  :lool:

----------


## nadda42

Bog svima, evo sam se i ja napokon pridružila. Iza mene je neuspjeli pokušaj (03/15). Breza, bile smo skupa na punkciji i transferu, ja sam ona najstarija! Drago mi je da ti je uspjelo, to i nama ulijeva nadu!

----------


## ljube

> Super su mi cure koje od prve uspiju pa su pune savjeta tipa nemojte se živcirat,morate biti opušte,ne razmišljajte o tome i sl...
> Pitala bi ja svaku od takvih da to prođu 20 puta kao mi neke kako bi bile opuštene...
> Sorry,ali kad čujem takve savjete stvarno mi je zlo..
> P.S.Drago mi je za sve koje imaju tu sreću da uspiju od prve ali neka se suzdrže od "pametnih" savjeta


Potpisujem i u potpunosti razumijem ninu977.

Teško je, jako teško, nakon brojnih neuspjeha (pa još ako se zaredaju i biokemijske, missedi, gubici) participirati u optimizmu i čitati ili slušati takve savjete (koliko god bili dobronamjerni, a vjerujem da jesu) koji počesto djeluju iritantno i izazovu osjećaj gorčine.
Znam da je u tim trenucima podrške teško bilo što pametno reći i dati neki savjet, a da ne bude kontraproduktivno.

Meni osobno i statistike budu iritantne  :Grin: .. npr. optimalan broj st. u stimulacji ili ona da u 4 pune stimulacije 60% pacijentica uspije... u ovih xy godina u mpo-u full stimulacije sam prestala brojati, svaka stimulacija je rezultirala optimalnim brojem st., embrija i za svježi transfer i za FET i u konačnici šipak.

breza81, naravno da uspjeh veseli i lijepe priče su uvijek dobrodošle, 

a curkama koje dugo i predugo taru po ovim mpo stazama jedan veliki zagrljaj.. istražujemo i dalje, propitkujemo najbolje protokole, liječničke prakse, trombofiliju, imunologiju i slična čudesa.. donaciju, posvajanje, odustajanje i druge alternative... :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

> Ispričavam se ako sam nekoga povrijedila, ali samo dajem dobronamjernu sugestiju. Vjerujem i to da nitko ne zna tko nije probao kako je to kada ideš više puta u postupak... Slažem se i to da je MPO čisti rulet, ali mislim i da ima puno faktora koji ovise o uspješnosti.. Od samog doktora, biologa...osobe..
> Ja sam išla prvi put na IVF i uspjelo je, ali sam i bila spremna ako neće uspjeti.. Ići ćemo ponovno, uspjet će..rekla sam sama sebi.. 
> Moje mišljenje je da treba razmišljati pozitivno u svakom trenutku.. ne vrijedi se nervirati.. to samo šteti.. 
> Želim Vam svima velike bete, duple crtice na testiću  i male pišalince


Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, SVE ulazimo u to optimistično i sa tim stavom ako sad ne uspije idemo opet...
Ali to okopni s vremenom...Kad se zaredaju s***a, optimizam splasne kao mjehur od sapunice. I svaki sljedeći korak sve teže pada. Gubitak djeteta, operacije, pretrage na sve živo i neživo, mene, njega...To su stvari koje ubijaju.
Napraviš sve, ali djeteta nema.
Nakon xy postupaka bojiš se nadati ičemu. Dišeš korak po korak svaki novi postupak- doživljavaš svaku fazu postupka kao milestone- stimulaciju, punkciju, da li ima js, oplodnju, dijeljenje stanica, implantaciju, pa ako uspije- da li je na pravom mjestu, da li srce kuca....

I ja sam uspjela od prve. Na AIH. I mislila sam si kako sam se lišo izvukla.
Dok mi dr na UZV nije hladno rekao da srce ne kuca. Kiretaža. I nakon toga ništa. Ma ja sam dobro prošla. Ima žena koje izgube bebu u visokoj trudnoći...
Pa ti sad budi normalan i optimističan.
Previše smo toga prošle i vidjele. Previše znamo.
I postoje razlike među nama. Nije isto ako uspiješ na početku ili ako se godinama povlačiš po bolnici/klinici.
Dobro da se organiziranu ove psihološke pomoći. Svaka čast na inicijativi.
Jer ovo što prolazimo je pakao.

----------


## bebushkica

hej curke...nisam se duze javljala ali evo imam jedno pitanjce vezano uz fet, malo mi je to nepoznato pa me zanima, a vi to sigurno znate  :Smile: ...da li se fet racuna kao jedan od ovih postupaka koji su na teret HZZO-a ili je to van svega? "Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:1. četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),2. šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu."

----------


## žužy

Mogu samo debelo potpisati Varnicu...  :Sad: 

bebushkica,FET se računa pod onaj IVF postupak iz kojeg je proizašao. Znači,ne ubraja se u ove postupke koje si nabrojila.

----------


## Varnica

Fet je vezan za postupak u kojem si dobila viška embrija za kriopohranu.

----------


## bebushkica

Ok...kuzim...hvala vam curke na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Nije breza mislila nist lose i drago mi je da pruža podršku... Ne smetaju me te fore" opusti se" i smanji stres i bla bla... Neki to vele jer neznaju kaj bi drugo, a neki ko breza u najboljoj namjeri... Ali meni je bitno da se ja sama sa svojom glavom dogovorim oko nekih stvari, postavim nove ciljeve i idem dalje. Ovo nam je inače 4 stimulirani bio... Prvi put u životu se pojavio plus... Na jedan dan... I kaj sad?!? Nista... Idemo dalje...imam super muza, idem se voziti na motoru ovu sezonu... I nakon par mjeseci nastupamo opet...i tak dok ne uspijemo...želim vam svima puno optimizma i zivaca jer ove borbe su jako teške...ali nazalost nemamo drugog izbora nego boriti se... I tu smo jedna za drugu kaj je najvažnije i za to i ovaj forum sluzi...

----------


## breza81

> Bog svima, evo sam se i ja napokon pridružila. Iza mene je neuspjeli pokušaj (03/15). Breza, bile smo skupa na punkciji i transferu, ja sam ona najstarija! Drago mi je da ti je uspjelo, to i nama ulijeva nadu!


nadda42.. javi se na PP. Ostavi kontakt.. Voljela bi se čuti s tobom.  :Yes:

----------


## nadda42

breza81
Jutro! 0915773280

----------


## Lajka

Curke drage, ne pratim bas svaki dan, pa kada dodem vidim da se puno toga izdogada...
Htjela bih reci u vezi s ovim" opustanjem", da nakon nekoliko razocaranja to vise zaista ne pali, ali razumijem one kojima uspije od prve. Sigurno su kao i sve mi u to ulazile pune optimizma i opustene, pa kad im se trudnoca zaista i dogodi - mogu samo svoj savjet podijeliti dalje. Sigurna sam da zaista i misle iskreno jer je to jedino cime su se i mogle voditi pa kad urodi plodom, misle da je to to sto mi druge nismo primijenile  :Smile: .
Tako da zaista ne smatram da su imale lose namjere.
Evo, mogu reci za sebe da sam prvi puta bila zaista opustena da sam si gotovo izbila iz glave da sam bila na ivf-u, pa nista. Drugi put sam pazila da si zaista ne mogu nista prigovoriti, i tako pozitivno razmisljala ko nikad u zivotu- pa opet nista.
Tako da sam zakljucila da je to zaista, kao sto varnica kaze, ruski rulet.
Bila sam nazvala labos i bas ugodno pipricala s biologinjom, rekla joj da ne mogu shvatiti zasto se zametak ne "primi"??? I isto mi je rekla da misli da ih nasa psiha "ubije", da smatra da bi bilo dobro uzimati lexaurine najslabije...
Tako da cu si to i uzeti za sljedeci put.
Ali, zaista, kako vrijeme prolazi sve me vise strah i hoce li one stvari ispasti dobro koje su mi do sada uvijek ispadale dobro. 
Svaki korak je tako neizvjestan da je to htjele-ne htjele jedno dugo stresno stanje  :Sad:

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam osobno alergicna na stav da je psiha kriva za uspjeh/neuspjeh postupaka...i recenicu opusti se pa ces uspjeti nikad nisam mogla smisliti..vecina nas koji zavrse u mpo vodama ispucali smo svoju opustenost i optimizam kroz gro kucnih pokusaja i promasaja i nakon određenog vremena opustenost jednostavno vise ne postoji...a kamoli kad se zaredaju neuspjesi i u mpo vodama...ja sam prva od prvog dana u mpo vodama totalni pesimist i napeta sam i zivcna i nabrijana i sve dijametralno suprotno opustenosti...i slobodno sam mogla dignuti ruke od svega odmah isti dan da sam vjerovala da psiha ima neki utjecaj i da ce mi stres pojesti embrije ko pacman...mpo uspjeh je mix dobro odradjenog postupka i genetski kvalitetnog embrija uz dozu srece,a ne stvar toga da smo u zenu i da lezimo 15 dana u krevetu...

----------


## Varnica

Ja isto mislim da psiha ne pridonosi uspjehu. Prije kvaliteta naših stanica iz kojih nastane zametak. :/

----------


## bernica

Beta se nije pomakla nakon 2dana... Stoji na 8,9... Bila je 8,7 ali te decimale su ionak nebitne... Počelo je laaaagano krvaruckanje , danas je 31.dan ciklusa... Ako ne prokrvarim jako, u pon na kontrolu da vidimo kaj se dogadja...

----------


## tetagogolina

i ja mislim da psiha nije ključni faktor, prije genetika....prvi put sam bila totalno opuštena jer sam računala da je prvi pa šta bude, a i nisam znala puno toga, mozak na pašu i T iz prve......drugi put sam bila u totalnom strahu, opterećena svim i svačim (između ostalog i godinama), radi tog svega nisam dobro ni spavala, a kad ono opet T......a totalno 2 različita psih. stanja.....držim vam fige da i vaše vrijeme ubrzo dođe  :fige:

----------


## Lotta81

> Ja isto mislim da psiha ne pridonosi uspjehu. Prije kvaliteta naših stanica iz kojih nastane zametak. :/


Slažem se s ovim u potpunosti.

----------


## Lajka

Da, to kazu kad ne znaju sto bi drugo rekli...

----------


## leptiric01

Pozz drage moje zenice... evo da se i ja prijavim kao cekalica!!! Prvi ivf u citu, punkcija bila 02.05. transfer 05.05. Zadnjih par dana stomak me probada kao da cu dobiti i uzasno je napuhan...osjecam uzasnu tezinu u stomaku. Od terapije uzimam utric 3x2, bromergon jer sam bila hiper i folacin... mislim da cu test raditi u pon i ako bude pozz vadim betuu tak da drage moje drzte fige a i ja navijam za sve vas... pozz

----------


## Medeja

Cure, koliko ste imale folikula kada ste išle na punu stimulaciju?

Znam da to ovisi od žene do žene, a i od ciklusa do ciklusa.
Trenutno sam u fazi pikanja i 6dc gin mi je našao 6 folikula.
Malo sam razočarana, očekivala sam nešto više.
Dajte me utješite.  :Sad:

----------


## leptiric01

Medeja... ja sam radila postupak u citu i kada sam isla na folikulometrije dr.mi nikada nije rekao tocan br samo da je zadovoljan da ih ima taman,ni previse a ni premalo..a ni ja nisam htjela pitat nisam se htjela opterecivati. Na dan punkcije sam imala 9js, od toga 2 nisu bile zrele za oplodnju a 1 se nije uspjela oploditi... na kraju sam.imala 2 odlicna koja su mi vratili a 4 srednje dobra zaledili... ndam se da ce ih i.kod tebe na kraju biti dosta a i da ce biti dobre kvalitete... drzim fige

----------


## sara79

> Cure, koliko ste imale folikula kada ste išle na punu stimulaciju?
> 
> Znam da to ovisi od žene do žene, a i od ciklusa do ciklusa.
> Trenutno sam u fazi pikanja i 6dc gin mi je našao 6 folikula.
> Malo sam razočarana, očekivala sam nešto više.
> Dajte me utješite.


Medeja draga tek je 6 dc. Bit ce sigurno jos folikula  :Smile:  
Puregon koristis koliko vidim? Koliko jedinica??

----------


## sara79

Medeja i koji dan ciklusa si krenula sa pikanjem??

----------


## Medeja

2dc sam krenula sa stimulacijom.
Tri puta po 225 i otada 150.
Neksko sam si i ja mislila da bi moglo biti jos folikula.
One ispod 10 ionako ne zapisuju, mozda jos koja nikne.

----------


## sara79

> 2dc sam krenula sa stimulacijom.
> Tri puta po 225 i otada 150.
> Neksko sam si i ja mislila da bi moglo biti jos folikula.
> One ispod 10 ionako ne zapisuju, mozda jos koja nikne.


Ma bit ce ih sigurno jos. Ja sam npr. na 7 dc bila na uz i svi mi folikuli bili na antralnoj vel.al zato kad krenu onda to brzo ide. Tak da nemoj se puno zamarati s tim.
Cudno da su ti sa PCOS-om dali toliko jedinica puregona!!!

----------


## Medeja

A bez obzira na PCOS slabo reagiram na stimulaciju.
Samo su u jednom postupku jajnici buknuli i imala sam preko deset folikula, vecinom praznih, samo 4js.
I to je bio slabo stimulirani postupak.

Ne razumijem se u kolicinu jedinica, pa nisam niti pitala. Valjda zna sto radi.
Ali da se bojim hiperstimulacije, bojim se.

----------


## Bananka

Medeja, ja sam ovaj put imala oko 9folikula na uzv nakon 7dana pikanja, svaki dan po 200IU Puregon. A punktirani su 8 od kojih su 6bili za oplodnju.
Ja sam prosla 4full.sti.i svaki puta je bilo drugacije. Ne brini za broj, sve je to ok. Vazno je da budu dobre. Drzim fige da bude sve dobro!

Leptiric, kako se osjecas?

----------


## leptiric01

Bananka... jos uvijek mi je stomak napuhan ne vise tako bolan al zigne tu i tamo. Jutros sam radila test i jeedva ce nazire druga crtica... mozda je od brevactida koji sam.   dobila  u ponedjeljak. Ugl sutra cu ponoviti jos jedan  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Hvala, cure! 
Ma bit ce i tih 6 dovoljno, samo da ne budu prazne i nezrele.
Vec sam jednom prosla stimulaciju bez transfera i grozno sam se osjecala.

Sutra je fm pa cemo biti pametniji.

----------


## lea13

Medeja,ja sam bila na stimulaciji gonalima. Isto mi je oko osmog dana nabrojio sedam osam folikula.ja poslije nisam ništa pitala.samo sam dva dana prije punkcije jedva hodala,osjećala se doslovno ko kokoš na jajima.kad nakon punkcije kažu devetnaest jajnih stanica.iako ih je bilo tako puno nisam bila u hiperu.ne brini,bit će njih još.sretno!

----------


## leptiric01

Pisnula sam jucer test ali nije bio prvi urin slabo se vidjela druga crtica... jutros ponovila malo se bolje vidi... danas idem krv da vadim da vidim betu... drzte fige,ja jos ne smijem da se radujem

----------


## bubekica

sretno!!!!!

----------


## mona22

> Pisnula sam jucer test ali nije bio prvi urin slabo se vidjela druga crtica... jutros ponovila malo se bolje vidi... danas idem krv da vadim da vidim betu... drzte fige,ja jos ne smijem da se radujem


Sretno

----------


## žužy

leptiric,sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojkicu!

----------


## tinica8

Pozdrav svim  :Smile: 
Evo ja sam nova ovdje  :Smile: 
Bila sam na dvije insem.i nista..
Onda sam krenula na pr.IVF,.11.5 mi je bila punkcija,a 14.5 mi je bio transfer..odmarala do jucer i eto krenula radit..betu moram vadit 1.6..
Moram stavljat utrice,3×2..
Citam postove od vas,pa vidim da pisu neke,da su im (.)(.)natecene,da ima se spava..a ka nemam nikakve nus pojave..valjda je to ok..nezz :/
Malo su me bolili jajnici zadnja 2 dana,pa nezz dali jeto normalno??i imala sam temp.37.3 dva dana?

----------


## Inesz

Svim čekalicama bete sretno ~~~~

Za žužy puno~~~~za prvi uz.

Nego, vidm ovdje da je Lea dobila 19 js...  :Smile: 




> Medeja,ja sam bila na stimulaciji gonalima. Isto mi je oko osmog dana nabrojio sedam osam folikula.ja poslije nisam ništa pitala.samo sam dva dana prije punkcije jedva hodala,osjećala se doslovno ko kokoš na jajima.kad nakon punkcije kažu devetnaest jajnih stanica.iako ih je bilo tako puno nisam bila u hiperu.ne brini,bit će njih još.sretno!



Lea, kad je bio taj postupak? Koliko embrija ste dobili?

----------


## lea13

Postupak je bio prije godinu dana.i ja sam se iznenadila brojem.embriolog rekao da sam ih doslovno zatrpala jajnim stanicama.oplodnji su podvrgnuli deset stanica a zamrznuli devet.dopušteno je podvrgnuti oplodnji samo dvanaest.u jednu slamcicu su zamrznuli pet a u jednu četri.od ovih deset oplodeno je šest i bile su osmerostanicne treći dan te su ih pustili do petog dana,ali su preživjele samo tri do stadija blastociste.od toga mi je jedna vraćena a dvije smrznute i s njima sam imala fet.sve bezuspješno.zatim sam išla na sekundarni et.odmrzavanje onih četiri i treći dan bila dva sedmerostanicna.opet ništa.prošli mj.odmrzavanje preostalih pet.jedna preživjela i nije se oplodila.tako da za petnaestak dana krećemo u novu stimulaciju ali s menopurom.ne usudim se ni nadati da bi mi se ovaj broj mogao ponoviti.u međuvremenu sam napravila kariogram (uredan) i  genetske čimbenike trombofilije gdje su utvrđenene mutacije pa ćemo od transfera ići i s heparinom a sad sam na andolu sto.tako da sve nade polazem u to.jer sve ostalo je ok.u prirodnom ciklusu sam imala isto jajnu stanicu,sve super oplodeno,imam ovulaciju normalno,uvijek super reagiram na stimulaciju.s mm sve ok,ali nikako da se uhvati.

----------


## leptiric01

Ehh dragee moje... ja vam sretna i presretna!!! Beta 295... u citu kazu supper cestitamo.... cure zelim vam da osjetite istu rados sto prije... saljem vam pusse

----------


## Inesz

Lea,
hvala ti na ovom detaljnom opisu.

Tuga me uhvati kad vidim kako si prošla u postupku u kojem si imala 19 jajnih stanica.  :Sad: 

Baš ispada da ste prava žrtva zakonskog ograničenja na oplodnju maksimalno 12 js. Btw, zašto vam nisu odpodili 12 već 10 js?

Da nema tog ograničenja oplodnje moguće je da bi iz onih 9 zamrznutih jajnih stanica razvili embriji sposobni za zdrav razvoj i trudnoću. Ovako je 9 jajnih stanica zamrznuto i tim činom naprosto upropašteno, bačeno u vjetar.... 

Sretno  u novom postupku!  :Heart:

----------


## lea13

> Lea,
> hvala ti na ovom detaljnom opisu.
> 
> Tuga me uhvati kad vidim kako si prošla u postupku u kojem si imala 19 jajnih stanica. 
> 
> Baš ispada da ste prava žrtva zakonskog ograničenja na oplodnju maksimalno 12 js. Btw, zašto vam nisu odpodili 12 već 10 js?
> 
> Da nema tog ograničenja oplodnje moguće je da bi iz onih 9 zamrznutih jajnih stanica razvili embriji sposobni za zdrav razvoj i trudnoću. Ovako je 9 jajnih stanica zamrznuto i tim činom naprosto upropašteno, bačeno u vjetar.... 
> 
> Sretno  u novom postupku!


Hvala Inesz. I ja sam se pitala zašto nisu odmah oplodili 12, ali mi nitko nije ništa rekao, a ja bila presretna rezultatom pa nisam ništa ni pitala, a računam valjda znaju što rade.Sad znam za u buduće, iako sumnjam da ću biti te sreće da ih opet bude puno. A i negdje sam pročitala da nije ni dobro da ih je puno jer je onda navodno lošija kvaliteta. A tko će biti pametan. A ništa ,sad ponovo sve ispočetka pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti ovaj put.
Medeja javi kako napreduju folikuli!

----------


## Bananka

Leptiric, super za pozitivni test. Kako je beta?

Medeja, kako je bilo na fm?

tinica8, kako se osjecas? Ja u subotu vadim betu. Osim sto su mi cice i trbuh napuhan ostalih simptoma bas nekih i nemam.

cure di ste u postupku (bile)?

----------


## mona22

Bananka jel pao koji testic

----------


## sara79

:fige:   mona22 danas za betu  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*mona22* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*sara* kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## sara79

Hej bubekica  :Smile:  
Ja startam sa sljedecom mengom. To ce biti u prvoj polovici lipnja. Nismo htjeli forsirati ovaj mjesec jer antralaca uvijek oko 8 a financijski nam bolje odgovara tak a i zbog posla jer sam tak najavila da me nece biti. Kombinirat cu malo slobodne dane i bolovanje jer imaju dva praznika iza 20.06.

----------


## opa

Pozz cure..evo da i ja sa vama podjelom svoje iskustvo..ja i mm smo bili na postupku i Pragu.13.05 mi je bio transfer jednog 48 satnog embrija i SAD čekamo da vadimo betu 29.05...od simptoma nemam bas ništa ili ponekad u mislim neznam vise ni sama...prije 4 godine smo isto bili u Pragu na postupku i danas imam curicu od 3 godine 
.s njom isto nisam imala neke simptome osim sto su mi natečene grudi i trbuh dok nismo uradili prvi test koji je bio +...nadam i vjerujemo da ce mi i tako biti sada

----------


## tinica8

Hej bananka  :Smile: 
Evo od jucer su me pocele bolit cice i isto mi je napuhan truh..sve drugo je ok..super se osijecam..sada vise nezz dali je to zbog utrica ili sta :/
Cure koje imaju iskustav pomagajte :D

----------


## Medeja

Dobili smo 16js. Iznenadjena sam jer zausta nisam toliko ocekivala. 
Sutra cu vidjeti sto je od toga zrelo.  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Medeja ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu

----------


## sara79

> Dobili smo 16js. Iznenadjena sam jer zausta nisam toliko ocekivala. 
> Sutra cu vidjeti sto je od toga zrelo.


Medeja bravo  :Smile:  
Drzim fige da ih se sto vise oplodi  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Od 16js 12 je bilo zrelo, a 9 se oplodilo.
Sutra cemo vidjeti kako napreduju.  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Pozdrav za sve. Danas mi je 8.dc. Nervoza kreće, iako sam do danas bila u solidnom stanju, ali vrijeme slabo prolazi. Od simptoma ništa posebno. Grudi bole, ali utrići, estrofem u kombinaciji su uzrok tome, a osim toga, ovakav mi je osjećaj sa grudima svaki PMS. 
Jedino sam 5.na 6. dnt, imala blago zatezanje u maternici, kao da se razteže nešto, a danas 8.dc.su krenuli blagi grčići, slični menstrualnim. Iako ja rijetko išta osjećam dok ne krene menga. Danas popodne mi se javila dosta jaka probadajuća bol sa desne strane maternice, pa kreće prema desnom jajniku, desnoj preponi i udara u cijelu desnu nogu. Naročito kada pokušam saviti nogu i prekrižiti ih. Bol je slična ovulacijskoj, onako probada, sjeva, ali stalno prisutna nelagoda. Ja umišljam svakakve stvari od tromboze, do vanmaterične...
Da li je itko imao ovakvo iskustvo, nakon transfera?

----------


## eryngium

Nisam baš dobro skužila, 8dc ili 8dnt? Pretpostavljam da je 8dnt.
Lagane grčiće i kao napetost u trbuhu sam imala i ja nakon transfera. Kao i mnoge cure. Desni jajnik me konkretno probadao jer je na njemu kao posljedica vrlo grube punkcije bio hematom (i još uvijek je), i tu bol sam pripisala punkciji. Nije me bolila ni prepona ni noga tako da ti tu ne mogu pomoći.
Ako su ti vraćene blastice možeš slobodno napraviti test pa ćeš znati na čemu si. Ako ne, pričekaj još malo, meni je na 11dnt 6st embrija bila svijetla crta na testu. Sretno!

----------


## bubicazubica

Sretno čekalicama bete!!!!!!
Meni je bila svjetla crtica na testu 4 dnt(9 dpo) vraćene dvije blastice..nešto slično kao i kod žužy..
i tek sad kad vidim vaše priče,znam da sad mogu reći ono čega me prije bilo  :facepalm:  priznati..da sam totalna frikuša što se tiče testića..radila sam ih ja mislim u svakoj prilici...čisto da provjerim ako je crtica još tu... :Smile: 
(ljekarne,dm,cosmo  i bipa..gdje god da ih je bilo za kupiti,ja sam ih kupila...svaka trgovina bi bila ponosna na takvog kupca :Laughing:

----------


## opa

Evo stigli nalazi...bilo je lipo ovih 15 dana nadati se pozitivnoj trudnoći ali nalaz je pokazao jednu veliku 0...vise sreće sljedeći put ako ha bude

----------


## eryngium

> Evo stigli nalazi...bilo je lipo ovih 15 dana nadati se pozitivnoj trudnoći ali nalaz je pokazao jednu veliku 0...vise sreće sljedeći put ako ha bude


 :Sad:  žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## katarinak

Drage moje rode evo danas 9 dan nakon transfera blastice test negativan mislim da se nemam baš čemu nadat

----------


## darmar

opa jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
katarinak nadam se da će te beta iznenaditi, ona je po meni jedino pravo mjerilo, nadajmo se još~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva777

Katarinak pricekaj betu ! Mozda te iznenadi! Drzim fige   :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Cure, jel normalno da imam osjecaj da su mi jajnici povecani?
Sjedim za kompom i onako, osjecaj mi je kao pred samu punkciju, puni jajnici folikula. Glupo je reci, kao da me zuljaju.
Danas mi je 7dnt.

----------


## bubekica

Medeja,
izbjegavaj sjedenje!
Imala si puno js i pod rizikom si od hipera. Pij puno tekucine i nemoj sjediti - lezi ili seci.

----------


## Medeja

> Medeja,
> izbjegavaj sjedenje!
> Imala si puno js i pod rizikom si od hipera. Pij puno tekucine i nemoj sjediti - lezi ili seci.


Joj, draga, lako je to reci.
Ja cu se potruditi, ali sto cu kada sam otisla raditi. Svako malo ustanem, prosetam, ali dok sjedim osjecam posteno jajnike.
Hvala ti na savjetu.

----------


## bubekica

Zasto si isla raditi, pa imas pravo na bolovanje?
Rizik od hipera povecava se ako dodje do trudnoce, cuvaj se molim te.

----------


## Medeja

> Zasto si isla raditi, pa imas pravo na bolovanje?
> Rizik od hipera povecava se ako dodje do trudnoce, cuvaj se molim te.


Sve znam, ali radim u skoli, a kraj je skolske godine. Otvoriti bolovanje sada nemoguca je misija.
Osjecam se dobro, ali danas bas kao da nesto nije u redu.
Srecom puno piskim, ali jajnici su sveprisutni.

Brizna si, hvala ti na tome. :grlim:

----------


## lea13

Medeja,mislim da to nije ništa strašno.i ja sam dugo osjećala nelagodu nakon punkcije u stimuluranom.ali ako te puno boli nazovi u ambulantu za svaki slučaj.a možda je to i dobar znak.koliko si na kraju dobila embrija?koliko ima smrzlica?a što se tiče posla, i ja radim u školi,i zapravo mi nikad ne odgovara bolovanje,sad je početak,sad je kraj godine,plus sam i razrednik.a onda mi je moja ravnateljica rekla.imaš zamjenu,neka radi svoj posao,ti si na bolovanju,ne nosi posao sa sobom.sad se trudim tako razmišljati,iako nije lako jer je nas posao specifičan.ali po tom nikad ne bi uzela bolovanje.danas sam samo rekla da najvjerojatnije od pon.idem na bolovanje,p nek je kraj godine,ako bude transfera ne vraćam se cijeli šesti mjesec.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Pozz curke,
samo jedno pitanje iako neznam jesam na pravom mjestu. Kolegica ubrzo planira postupak
i zbog posla joj je jako nezgodno raditi i pikati se pa ju zanima jel mi imamo pravo na neko bolovanje
prije samog transfera???? Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Varnica

Mislim da nema. Eventualno može uzeti na stres tjedan dana, kod opće prakse, ako opća ima razumijevanja. Ili godišnji ili neplaćeno.

----------


## lea13

> Pozz curke,
> samo jedno pitanje iako neznam jesam na pravom mjestu. Kolegica ubrzo planira postupak
> i zbog posla joj je jako nezgodno raditi i pikati se pa ju zanima jel mi imamo pravo na neko bolovanje
> prije samog transfera???? Hvala na odgovoru


Ako ne možeš uskladiti posao i folikulometriju imaš pravo na bolovanje, npr. ako putuješ u drugi grad naravno da moraš otvoriti bolovanje jer ne možeš biti na dva mjesta istovremeno.Ja sam iz tog razloga do sad uvijek otvarala bolovanje prvog dana fm. i zatvarala nakon vađenja bete. Uglavnom se cure snalaze pa se mjenjaju za smjene, jer svakom je u interesu da je što manje na bolovanju, ali ako ne možeš fizički ići na fm zbog posla imaš pravo na bolovanje.Što se tiče pikanja, tu posao ne bi smio smetati. Odrediš sebi sat kada ti odgovara i tada se pikaš,bitno samo  da je svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Preporučuje se u 17 ili 18 sati, ali može i ranije i kasnije. Ja se ovaj postupak pikam u 16.30 jer sam izračunala da ću u to vrijeme biti sigurno kod kuće idućih tjedan dana. U svakom slučaju, ukoliko ste zbog posla  spriječeni ići na pregled, a ne možete to kompezirati ( mjenjanjem smjene  ili nadoknadom ) doktor je dužan otvoriti bolovanje.

----------


## eryngium

> Pozz curke,
> samo jedno pitanje iako neznam jesam na pravom mjestu. Kolegica ubrzo planira postupak
> i zbog posla joj je jako nezgodno raditi i pikati se pa ju zanima jel mi imamo pravo na neko bolovanje
> prije samog transfera???? Hvala na odgovoru


Ima pravo na bolovanje u max. trajanju od 21 dan. Šifra mislim da je N97-ženska neplodnost do max 14 dana i N98-komplikacije u vezi mpo do max 21 dan. Na obavijest o otvaranju bolovanja (a i na doznake) ide kategorija A0 kao i za sva ostala bolovanja.

----------


## lea13

Da, tako je i meni na početku spomenuo ginekolog. Prvo mi daje bolovanje do 14 dana na jednu šifru ( na formularu za privremenu nesposobnost za rad piše sterilitas femina) a poslije transfera valjda na neku drugu. Ali ja se s tim i ne zamaram jer samo poslije odem zatvoriti bolovanje. a što on piše nemam pojma. Uglavnom, znam da sam jednom htjela ići raditi prije bete i nije mi htio zatvoriti bolovanje do datuma kad mi je dr. napisao da vadim betu, a to je kod moga MPO doktora   18,19 dan od transfera,jer je na nalazu pisalo mirovanje, tako da se moje bolovanje produži na cijeli mjesec.

----------


## laura33

E svaka cast, to se zove razuman doktor!
Nevjerovatno mi je kad cujem da zenama prave problema za bolovanje zbog mpo.

----------


## orange80

Cure, a jel ima netko tko uopce nije bio na bolovanju nakon tansfera, a da je sve ispalo dobro?
Da li je nuzno biti na bolovanju i mirovati?

----------


## bubekica

Orange,
mirovanje se preporuca zbog povecanih jajnika. Ne utjece na implantaciju. Nisam doduse primjer kod kojeg je uspjelo, ali recimo ja u stimulaciji mirujem, a u fet-u ne.
Ali znam ih dosta koje dana nisu bile na bolovanju i uspjelo.

----------


## eryngium

> Cure, a jel ima netko tko uopce nije bio na bolovanju nakon tansfera, a da je sve ispalo dobro?
> Da li je nuzno biti na bolovanju i mirovati?


Ja sam uzela bolovanje za taj tjedan od punkcije do transfera jer se drugačije nisam mogla organizirati uz posao. A i bolilo me za krepat. Išla sam raditi nakon toga ona dva tjedna do preporučenog vađenja bete i evo ispalo dobro. A posao em stresan em zdravstveno rizičan. U postupku prije mirovala skroz do bete pa ništa. Nema pravila.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## željkica

Koliko treba mirovat kod fet postupak?smijem li peglat?

----------


## bubekica

Po mom misljenju smijes se ponasati potpuno normalno. Naravno, odluka je na tebi - radi onoliko koliko ces se osjecati ugodno i da si kasnije ne predbacujes.
Ja sam pristasa cak i tjelovjezbe u fet-u, zbog bolje cirkulacije.

----------


## željkica

Pa tako sam i mislila , al isto volim pitat za savjet.

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam uvijek uzela slobodno od punkcije do transfera. A dan nakon transfera sam isla raditi.
Preporuca se umjereno kretanje zbog cirkulacije, kao sto je bubekica napisala.
Nemoj nositi nista tesko, naprezati donji dio trbuha i to je to.

----------


## željkica

Ja nisam imala punkciju zato pitam,kad sam je imala baš sam mirovala 2 dana a onda sve lagano jer su me jajnici bolili.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Koliko treba mirovat kod fet postupak?smijem li peglat?


meni je za fet reklo izbjegavat usisavanje, peglanje i  tuširanje/kupanje u vrućoj vodi

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Cure moje drage oprostite što ovo pitam tu al toliko sam već očajna...
Dali mi možete preporučiti nekog ok soc.ginekologa, koji prima pacijentice 
na području Zagreba? Pod ok - mislim da će mi dat uputnicu bez prigovora,
da će mi napraviti papu i briseve i 2 puta godišnje ako treba???? 
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja sam od punkcije do iza transfera 10 dana(uklopili su se i bož.praznici) bila nešto na godišnjem,nešto malo na bolovanju(ali pod drugom općom šifrom-viroza)..nisam uzimala ono bolovanje pod šifrom na koju imamo pravo..upravo iz razloga da mi moja soc gin.ne stavlja pod nos"da uvijek tražim bolovanje"(a nisam nikad,osim za kiretaže)
..za ovaj fet ne znam..možda se predomislim pa uzmem bol.( povremeno aktivan fizički posao..sva sreća imam zamjenu)

----------


## željkica

Kako je ovo čekanje dosadno dani nikad duži.

----------


## iva777

> Kako je ovo čekanje dosadno dani nikad duži.


Pokusaj se preokupirati setnjama , kavicama , shoppingom : D da vrijeme brze prodje , slazem se dani su kao vjecnost , ako imas mogucnost otputovati na koji dan !! Srerno u cekanju!! I neka bude lijepa beta!! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Željkica, i meni vrijeme kao da je stalo  :Undecided:  Danas tek 1dpt... Jučer sam preležala cijeli dan, danas sam išla na posao, maloprije prošetali MM i ja...
Sve lagano... Kak si ti??? Imaš kakvih "simptoma"? Dal si primala booster nakon FET-a?? Kod mene jučer lagani grčići, danas mirno, samo što cice boleeee od Utrogestana. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Cure, a jel ima netko tko uopce nije bio na bolovanju nakon tansfera, a da je sve ispalo dobro?


Evo ja, u trecoj trudnoci
U prvoj t sam mirovala i prokrvarila par dana nakon bete
U drugoj sam isla raditi tjedan dana nakon et, pa "imala mengu" i vratila se na posao, ispalo da sam ipak trudna
Prelezala stogo veliki dio obje trudnoce

E, ali treca - milna
Radila skroz, mislim dan nakon et pocela i sve do 25 ili tu nekog tjedna trudnoce kad su pocele gadne kontrakcije (previse sam sjedila)
Dalje sam sve normalno, cesce legla i imala predivan porod
Eto, tako da mirovanje nije imalo nikakve veze
S tim da imam uredski posao

----------


## maris1980

Cure, u petak 4dpt trebam ptimiti Brevactide 1500, nakon koliko mogu piškiti testić?

----------


## željkica

Jesam primila sam u subotu i u četvrtak ću opet,simptoma nema još je rano,i ja san išla radit nema potrebe da samo miruje. Sretno!kad ti vidiš betu?

----------


## maris1980

Rekli su u Citu za 14 dana TT il betu...
Ja ću piškiti testić, pa eventualno nakon dan/dva vaditi betu...
Planiram 6 dana nakon boostera piškiti, to će mi biti 10dpt, pa ću vidjeti.. Dal mi je to rano???
Već sam nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ja ću 19-tog vadit betu možda dan prije test ako ne dođe vještica! Meni su rekli da dođem u četvrtak 5 dan primit injekciju kako ti u petak 4 dan?je li to zato Šta su meni vraćene blastice? ???

----------


## maris1980

Željkice rekla mi je Lucija da primim injekciju u petak il subotu, da je svejedno... Meni je ovo prvi postupak pa nemam pojma zašto se što bocka... Ja radim kako mi kažu  :Smile:

----------


## LadyX

Pozdrav svima! Htjela bih da podijelim i svoju pricu sa vama. 
MM je imao mictotesu i nadjeni su plivaci...nakon toga meni su izvadili 9 jajni stanica od toga 4 oplodjene i et. Vracene dvije mrvice. Sada mi je 8 dtp i cekam betu za 4 dana. ET je uradjen na 5. dan. Osjecam mjehurice u stomaku,grceve i to je sve od simptoma,ubi ovo cekanje,kad bi mogla test uraditi da li je prerano?

----------


## žužy

LadyX,možeš več sad,nije prerano!
Sretno :fige:

----------


## maris1980

LadyX, sretno s testićem.... Držim fige za +  :Very Happy: 
Željkice kakvo je stanje... Ovi dani gmižu  :Undecided: 
Kod mene mir, samo mi živci skakuću  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Stanje mirovanja danas nešto boluckalo. ....idem danas primit inekciju.

----------


## LadyX

Danas mi je 8dnt jutros imala mucninu,stomak tvrd grudi me ne bole i uradim test kad pokaza dvije crtice jeeee al ova druga blijedo roza al se vidi,ima li ko iskustva s tim? 5. Dan je radjen ET.

----------


## LadyX

Hvala,nisam dobila nikakav smedji iscjedak,u ponedjeljak mi je beta,da li vjerovati ovom testicu ako je ova druga linijica svjetlo roza ali je tu,znaci li da je pozitivan?

----------


## LadyX

Eh,drage moje,jutros sam imala blagi vodenasti smedjkasti iscjedak,ponovila sam test i pokazao je i drugu blago rozu crticu,grudi me bole sa strane samo,a danas 9dnt, da li vjerovat da sam trudna?

----------


## maris1980

LadyX naravno da svijetlija druga linija znači +  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam  :Smile: 
Dal si primala injekcije nakon transfera????

----------


## LadyX

maris1980. jesssssss hvalaaa,zelim svima isto.
Ne, nikakvu inekciju,samo progesteron depo drugi dan nakon transvera i danas. Pijem estrofen i stavljam utrice,to je sve,zasto?

----------


## perlica55

Ladyx, čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Kada bi ja mogla piškiti testić? U subotu sam imala transfer dvije osmostanične mrvice?
Sretno curke svima i visoke bete  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Perlica55 kak si??
Koji je dan transfera??

----------


## sara79

> Kada bi ja mogla piškiti testić? U subotu sam imala transfer dvije osmostanične mrvice?
> Sretno curke svima i visoke bete


Pisale smo u isti tren  :Smile:  
8 ili 9 dnt mozes pisnuti test  :Wink:

----------


## perlica55

Sara, joj tek sam 6dpt... Čekam, čekam, i živčana sam, napuhana, cicke bole, hormoni luduju... Budem za 6 dana vadila betu... Možda testić dan/dva ranije...

----------


## sara79

> Danas mi je 8dnt jutros imala mucninu,stomak tvrd grudi me ne bole i uradim test kad pokaza dvije crtice jeeee al ova druga blijedo roza al se vidi,ima li ko iskustva s tim? 5. Dan je radjen ET.


Cestitam  :Smile:  
Ako si 10.06. napisala da je 8 dnt onda si test radila na 9 dnt odnosno jucer. Ako sam dobro skuzila.
Kad ti je bio transfer???

----------


## sara79

> Sara, joj tek sam 6dpt... Čekam, čekam, i živčana sam, napuhana, cicke bole, hormoni luduju... Budem za 6 dana vadila betu... Možda testić dan/dva ranije...


Joj joj igra zivaca jel tak  :Wink:  
Mozes na 9 dnt raditi ako imas nekakav najosjetljiviji od 10 miu.
Ima u ljekarnama Gravignost ultra...oko 35-40 kn.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## maris1980

Lady, pitala sam da znamo dal si primala injekciju HCG-a..jer ja jesam... Čestitam još jednom, nek sve bude super do kraja.  
Vidim ima još nestrpljivica, kao što sam i ja. Perlica sretno s testom, ja sam danas kupila Clearblue digital, kaže teta u apoteci da je odličan.
Sara, tražila sam i ja Gravignost, al ga nisu imali, taj je najosjetljiviji.
Ja moram biti strpljiva, jer sam jutros primila injekciju.

----------


## željkica

Mene cicke ne bole al me doli boli....a o strpljenju neću ni pisat!

----------


## maris1980

Željkica, nek ti je sretno  :Smile:  kad sam išla na tempirane isto sam uzimala Utrogestane i cice su bolile užas, tako je i sada.  Maloprije kao da mi je nekakva mučnina, možda od HCG injekcije, sreća pa danas trbuh ne boli. Jučer me trbuh bolio kao da će menga svaki čas krenuti, užasan osjećaj  :Undecided:

----------


## željkica

Ja se ne mogu sitit jesu li me boli le, a ta bol kao da stižu stvari može bit i pozitivna bol odnosno implantacijska. Nadajmo se da je ta!sretno!

----------


## sara79

Cure moje sretno vam  :Kiss:  
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Maris da nema tog testa kupit u svim ljekarnama i nemam pojma zasto i sto to izvode s tim.

----------


## LadyX

Hvala Saro.
Od srca zelim svu srecu svim curama da uspije i da sve bude onako kako i same zelite  :Wink:

----------


## LadyX

Perlica55. Hvalaaaa  :Wink:  i tebi da bude uspjesno  :Wink:

----------


## LadyX

10.6 8dnt radila bila pozitivna bledunjava linija i ponovila danas bila malo jaca roza linija i malo tamnije smedkaste vodenaste krvi,to je to,u pon beta pa cemo vidjeti,sretno svima  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Maris čitala sam tvoje simptome na odbrojavanju i skroz mi se sviđaju! !!!!  Meni jutros bilo slabo muka vjerojatno pao tlak jer i inače imam niski a sama s malenim
, baš sam se pripala.

----------


## laura33

> Željkica, nek ti je sretno  kad sam išla na tempirane isto sam uzimala Utrogestane i cice su bolile užas, tako je i sada.  Maloprije kao da mi je nekakva mučnina, možda od HCG injekcije, sreća pa danas trbuh ne boli. Jučer me trbuh bolio kao da će menga svaki čas krenuti, užasan osjećaj


Takvi bolovi su  većinom dobar znak, pogotovo ako prije nisi imala takve u sklopu PMS-a. Mene je cijelu prvu trudnoću, na samom početku užasno bolio trbuh, ponekad sam morala prileć da prođe. I pratilo me to dobrih 3-4 mj. 
Ma napravi test, dotad bi se hcg po pravilu već trebao isplavit iz organizma. 

Mene od Utrogestana nisu toliko boljele, al od ovog Duphastona mi se čini da su narasle prek noći, srećom nemam velike...:D  i ne smijem ih dirati, bradavice osobito, toliko mi je nelagodno da me već nervoza hvata, jedva držim zakopčan grudnjak. 
Al pospanost nestala,ne bauljam više,  ipak mi više paše nego utrići. Tako da nemam se pravo više žalit!  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Laura al tek mi je 5dpt, i prvi dan nakon hcg injekcije, tak da ne mogu još testić raditi?!
Željkica u Laura sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

Joj pa da, upravu si, pomješala sam ja izgleda tebe s nekim... :Embarassed:

----------


## laura33

Hvala Maris na dobrim željama.  :Smile: 

I ja od srca želim svima nama zajedno da nam ovaj postupak bude baš onaj dobitni pa da možemo počet uživat u ljetu. Taman bi nam lijepo sjelo! :D

----------


## željkica

Ladyx jesi vadila betu,?

----------


## orange80

cure mene malo hvala panika oko stavljanja Utrogestana, naime, sad kad sam na poslu,
i ne odležim pošto ga stavim, kao da sve ode van  :Sad: 

transfer mi je bio u petak i  preko vikenda sam ipak uspjela doma malo leći nakon
što bih ih stavila, ali kad je radni dan nema šanse.

kak je to kod vas?

----------


## željkica

Orange nije potrebno ležati nakon Šta ih staviš, i ja ih stavljam na poslu.sretno

----------


## bubekica

Potrebno je lezati barem 15min kako bi se apsorbirali, ali svejedno ce puno toga izaci van.
Jesi pokusala doci do crinone gela?

----------


## orange80

> Potrebno je lezati barem 15min kako bi se apsorbirali, ali svejedno ce puno toga izaci van.
> *Jesi pokusala doci do crinone gela*?


Nisam jer mi ovo sa Utrićima vaginalno dobro funkcionira što se tiče nuspojava - nema pospanosti.
Ali nisam očekivala ovaj problem sa curenjem.
ajde u jutro bi se mogla organizirati da 15 min još ostanem u krevetu,
ali popodne mi je klimavo, jedino da stavim iza 5?

Još da pitam, jel i drugima ovako: ako odležite onda poslije curi kao voda, a kad hodate onda su gruđvice?
Ili vam fakat ništa ne curi kad odležite? 
Ja sam recimo dosta ležala preko vikenda, i nisam puno hodala a opet sam imala taj neki iscjedak ono baš dosta.

Ajme, muke po Utrogestanu

----------


## sara79

A jel se moze mozda 2 puta po 3 staviti???
Ono navecer oko 19, 20 h i ujutro prije posla.

----------


## bubekica

Curi i kad lezis sat vremena nakon stavljanja.
Meni bude svakako. Vodica, grude, zna i cijela kapsula (otopljena i prazna) izac. Al ja sam mirna ako znam da pol sata odlezim, ne opterecujem se time sto izlazi  :Smile: 
Mislim da ne moze 2x3, kad se npr povecava doza stavlja se 4x2, ne povecava se pojedinacna doza.

----------


## žužy

sara,bome neznam za ovo..trebalo bi pitati dr.
orange,bitno da ih staviš svakih 8 h,satnicu sama odredi. I da,moraš odmirovati bar 20 min. iza stavljanja jer čemu staviti ako se ne stigne apsorbirati. Pokušaj si to nekak organizirati.
Kad se brzo digneš onda ti curka onaj bijeli dio,to se ne stigne otopiti za tak kratko vrijeme. A u jutro,nakon dužeg ležanja,od njih ostane samo vodica.
A ono bitno u njima,prog. se nalazi u sredini te bijele kuglice,u obliku tekučine i to je ono zbog čega ležimo da se upije. 
Ma možeš se zavaliti i u sjedeči položaj,ako možeš naravno..nije da baš moraš leči. Bitno da ne hodaš.

----------


## laura33

Ja ih srećom više ne koristim, a inače imala sam iste probleme. Taj iscjedak mi je bio odvratan,nisam se osjećala ugodno, a još uz ovu vrućinu i neprestanu potrebu  nošenje dnevnih uložaka, samo sam razmišljala kako ću navući neku gljivičnu infekciju.

----------


## maris1980

Jutro cure, gdje ste??? Kakvo je stanje kod vas???
Mene sinoć krenuo boliti trbuh, pravi PMS grčići  :Undecided: 
Odlučila sam da ću piškiti testić u četvrtak 10dpt blastica i 6 dpt Brevactida 1500,
dal je to ok, il da rezultat uzmem s rezervom???
Sretno svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara79

> Jutro cure, gdje ste??? Kakvo je stanje kod vas???
> Mene sinoć krenuo boliti trbuh, pravi PMS grčići 
> Odlučila sam da ću piškiti testić u četvrtak 10dpt blastica i 6 dpt Brevactida 1500,
> dal je to ok, il da rezultat uzmem s rezervom???
> Sretno svima


Maris a kad si mislila betu vaditi???
Ja neznam sto bi ti za brevactid rekla.
Nadam se da ce ti cure koje su ga primile nakon transfera reci kad bi mogla test raditi.

----------


## željkica

Meni je danas 10dnt napravit ću test sutra ili preksutra, i ja imam laganu bol Al ne brinem previše jer me u trudnoći prva dva mjeseca bolilo isto koliko da ću procurit svaki čas tako da Maris držim nam fige!

----------


## orange80

> Jutro cure, gdje ste??? Kakvo je stanje kod vas???
> Mene sinoć krenuo boliti trbuh, pravi PMS grčići 
> Odlučila sam da ću piškiti testić u četvrtak 10dpt blastica i 6 dpt Brevactida 1500,
> dal je to ok, il da rezultat uzmem s rezervom???
> Sretno svima


6. dan poslije Brev. mi se čini prerano, iako se radi o puno manjoj dozi nego kad ga se uzima 
prije O. Šta je dr. rekao?

Cure i ja imam grčeva i sve nekakvih pritisaka dolje pa onda prestane... pa se zabrinem.
Mislim da su ti grčevi dobar znak, pogotovo jer implantacija ne traje samo jedan tren 
nego zapravo više dana. 

Ja zapravo imam osjećaj da ću procuriti već od transfera  :Shock:

----------


## maris1980

Dr je rekao betu dva tjedna nakon ET-a, to bi bilo 22.6. al je praznik + nema nikakve šanse
da čekam do tada. Tu na temi sam čitala da je cura piškila testić 5 dana nakon Brevactida
i bio je negativan.. Uzeti ću svoj rezultat s rezervom. Nemam živaca čekati 
Danas idem u nabavku još testića, pa ću piškiti u četvratak i petak, ako bude +
u subotu ću vaditi betu. 
Orange, meni su se grčići javili negdje 4dpt, pa dan/dva mir, pa sinoć opet. Ma tko bi
ga znao.
Željkica, navijam za debeli plusić  :Very Happy:

----------


## orange80

*željkica*  :fige: 
*maris*, možeš i tako, ima cura koje krenu raditi testove ranije, svaki dan,
pa onda gledaju kako im je crtica prvo tamnija od Brev/Ovit, pa blijedi,
pa kreće opet tamnit zbog T.
Sa dvije blastice - tebi neće niti blijedit  :fige: 

Ja pak nemam živaca raditi testove.
pitala sam dr. kad najkasnije mogu raditi test i betu jer smo na putu tih dana.
On me gledao u čudu: pa šta ne možete test uzet sa sobom u đep?

Neka glupa filozofija u glavi: pravim se da se to događa nekom drugom...

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene malo sa izvjestajem. Danas 6dnt blastice. Po onome sto sam nasla na Rodi ako je doslo do implantacije vec bi trebalo danas da pocne luciti betu. Krv vadim u petak, ali mislim da cu u cetvrtak uraditi test, cisto da prezivim do petka pa sta bude. Sto se simptoma tice, boli me stomak kao da cu dobiti, ali to je vjerovatno od punkcije, pocinju mi i nekakvi grcevi u maternici a ostalo nista. Koristim aspirin, fraxiparin, vec sam jednom bila trudna,vracena je blastocita, sve idalni uslovi, ali ipak zavrsnu rijec ipak daje ''onaj gore"', tako da cu cekati sta mi je odredjeno. :neznam:

----------


## laura33

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za testove i bete, biti će ovdje sigurno do kraja ovog tjedna nekoliko pluseva.  :fige:

----------


## maris1980

Joj cure ima nas idućih dana s testićima/betama, navijam od srca zasvih nas  :Very Happy:  
Orange, morati ćeš il testić il betu napraviti, valjda nećeš čekati da ti trbuh naraste  :Kiss:  Šalim se naravno, javi nam rezultate obvezno .. 
Da nisam u MPO vodama, sutra bi očekivala stvari, al se iskreno nadam da neće barem godinu dana  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

> Orange, morati ćeš il testić il betu napraviti, *valjda nećeš čekati da ti trbuh naraste*  Šalim se naravno, javi nam rezultate obvezno ..


Čitaš mi misli, upravo bih najrađe to čekala. :hand:  

Da znate kad sam test radila kad sam prirodno ostala trudna, 
mislile bi da sam luda.

----------


## laura33

Kad si ga radila?  :Grin:

----------


## orange80

> Kad si ga radila?


ajde dobro reći ću: nakon 2 tjedna kašnjenja (a nikad mi ne kasni)

kažem, slučaj za  :psiholog: 
dijagnoza: testofob

----------


## laura33

Hahhahahahaha predobro! :D 
Svaka čast na odlučnosti, strpljenju i samokontroli!!!! Ja ne posjedujem niš od toga... :Grin: 
Ja svoj test radim u nedjelju, tako su mi rekli, sad si mislim da bi možda mogla i subotu, al iskreno neda mi  se bacat bas ovaj put novac bez veze, valjda ću izdržat. Sumljam... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara79

> Evo i mene malo sa izvjestajem. Danas 6dnt blastice. Po onome sto sam nasla na Rodi ako je doslo do implantacije vec bi trebalo danas da pocne luciti betu. Krv vadim u petak, ali mislim da cu u cetvrtak uraditi test, cisto da prezivim do petka pa sta bude. Sto se simptoma tice, boli me stomak kao da cu dobiti, ali to je vjerovatno od punkcije, pocinju mi i nekakvi grcevi u maternici a ostalo nista. Koristim aspirin, fraxiparin, vec sam jednom bila trudna,vracena je blastocita, sve idalni uslovi, ali ipak zavrsnu rijec ipak daje ''onaj gore"', tako da cu cekati sta mi je odredjeno.


Tako je  :Smile:  
To ce biti 9 dnt u petak i da bude lijepa beta  :Wink: 
Sretno i saljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

I ostalim curkama koliko god vas ima drzim fige  :Kiss:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Mene pere nekakav strah napredujemo li kako treba, htjela bih sutra opet vaditi betu, ali mi muz ne da.
Kaze da se ne smijem sekirati toliko.
Tko ce docekati petak i prvi ultrazvuk?! 

S obzirom da nemam vise kineza, pisnula sam jednu lh trakicu.
Kontrolna crta je nekakva blijeda, a ova druga je taaaamnoljubicasta postala odmah.
Sada mi je malo laknulo. 
:frik:

U petak sam 5+5, mislite li da cemo cuti srceko? Ja sumnjam...

----------


## sara79

> Mene pere nekakav strah napredujemo li kako treba, htjela bih sutra opet vaditi betu, ali mi muz ne da.
> Kaze da se ne smijem sekirati toliko.
> Tko ce docekati petak i prvi ultrazvuk?! 
> 
> S obzirom da nemam vise kineza, pisnula sam jednu lh trakicu.
> Kontrolna crta je nekakva blijeda, a ova druga je taaaamnoljubicasta postala odmah.
> Sada mi je malo laknulo. 
> :frik:
> 
> U petak sam 5+5, mislite li da cemo cuti srceko? Ja sumnjam...


Medeja ja sto sam ovdje na forumu vidjela je srceko na 5+6 tt.
Tak da neznam od cega to ovisi.
Mozda ako je beta i u pocetku odmah visoka pa mozda se i srce prije moze cuti. Nemam pojma, onak malo razmisljam  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Ja sam upravo prilikom odlaska na wc uočila trag svjetlocrvene krvi na papiru prilikom brisanja, danas mi je 6 dnt, transfer je bio treći dan...
Nosila sam neposredno prije vrećicu iz trgovine, nije bila naročito teška...al mislim da nema to veze sa time.
Neznam uopće što bi mislila...
Ništa, sad mirovanje i vidjet ćemo razvoj situacije dalje.

----------


## maris1980

Orange, klanjam se tvom strpljenju  :Smile: 
Medeja vjerujem da te strah (koga ne bi bio), nadam se da će na pregledu biti sve super. Za malo srce je možda prerano. Sretno. 
Laura, jel može biti implantacija? Miruj što više i koristi terapiju.
Mene i dalje boli kao da će sad prokletnica krenuti. Stigla mi prija s dva testića Gravignost od 10muI, kaže MM hajmo od sutra krenuti s pi pi, al se do petka nećemo veseliti ni tugovati. Tjera žabu u vodu. 
Sutra je 9dpt blastica, al tek 5 dn glupog Brevactida..

----------


## laura33

Joj neznam, a kao moglo bi biti, taman u to vrijeme bude implantacijsko kažu. Inače ja prije menge imam spotting ali taman, nikad svjetlocrvenu krv, a ovo je bila sluz kao ovulacijska prošarana sa krvlju, al ono tračak. 
U prvoj trudnoći od početka do kraja nisam vidjela ni naznaku krvi pa nisam imala iskustva sa tako nečim. 
Sad više nema ništa. 
Ne preostaje mi nista nego mirovanje, Duphaston, a popila sam i Magnezij i jedan Normabel da se malo oputi muskulatura abdomena.

Sto se tiče Gravignosta ultra, odličan test, meni osobno najbolji na tržištu. 
E sad neznam nakon koliko vremena se ti boosteri isplave iz organizma, a pošto je ovaj test iznimno osjetljiv, možda da ipak pričekaš bar dan-dva. Jer zagarantirano nakon testa misao u glavi jel trudnoća ili Brevactid.  :Wink:

----------


## maris1980

Laura, nek te Normabel malo smiri i opusti. Vibram za implantaciju  :Kiss: 
Pametno zboriš odgađam prvi testić za četvrtak  :Wink: 
Sretno cure svima, ja idem na spavanje.

----------


## orange80

Laura, 
Jedino sto znam je da nema pravila i da su cure i sa prirodnim trudnocama znale u jednoj imati implant. krvarenje a u drugoj ne.
~~~~~~~~da je implant.

maris, ja navijam za odgadanje testa  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Hvala ti.  :Smile: 
u pravu si, nema uopće smisla uspoređivati. Svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe.
Ma nazvat ću ujutro u kliniku pa ću pitati što da radim ako se opet  pojavi naznaka nekog krvarenja, možda će mi povečati dozu Duphastona.

*Maris*- pametna odluka!  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

> Hvala ti. 
> u pravu si, nema uopće smisla uspoređivati. Svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe.
> Ma nazvat ću ujutro u kliniku pa ću pitati što da radim ako se opet  pojavi naznaka nekog krvarenja, možda će mi povečati dozu Duphastona.
> 
> *Maris*- pametna odluka!


Ja sam 8dnt u rano jutro prokrvarila svijetlu svježu krv. I još sam dva dana poslije krvarila.
S obzirom da mi je beta rasla, gin mi je rekao da je to bila implantacija pa vjerujem da je to slučaj i kod tebe.  :Smile: 
Odmah sam ga taj dan zvala i povećao je i meni dozu Duphastona i sa svakom tableticom sam krvarila sve manje.
Tako da već dva tjedna pijem 4 dufića dnevno.

----------


## laura33

Madeja znaš kako se kaže, iz tvojih ustiju u božje uši!  :Smile:  Nadam se da se radi o tome,jutros više nikakav trag krvi na papiru, ali sad sam tek počela osjećati taj nekakav pritisak u trbuhu, lagani povremeni grčevi, dosad toga nije bilo. Zbunjena sam više osluškivajući svaki simptom.
Onda kad mi kažu da se opustim - nemoguće!!!!

----------


## Medeja

Bit će to u redu, laura, i tebi će treći IVF biti dobitan.  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Hvala draga na podršci i lijepim željama!!!! :Love: 

Ako bude zaista tako onda stvarno mogu reći, s obzirom na cijelu situaciju i kakav  je bio zametak kod transfera, da mi se dogodilo čudo.  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

A kakav je bio zametak?

----------


## laura33

Loš, četverostaničan na 3 dan i sa fragmentacijama. Ali objasnili su mi da to ništa ne mora značiti, da se on u maternici može nastaviti normalno razvijati, odbaciti te fragmentacije i da ima djece rođenih iz sličnih situacija.
Neko ima savršene blastice pa ništa, a netko ostvari trudnoću i sa ovakvim zametkom.
Vidjet ćemo.
Endometrij je na dan transfera bio savršen, već sam bila trudna, kaže dr da to sve ide u prilog dobrom ishodu, uglavnom imamo šanse, nije da su baš neke, ali postoje!  :fige:

----------


## Medeja

Svi naši embriji su isto bili jako fragmentirani. Isto je bilo i u prvom IVF-u.
U ovom smo postpku od 10js koje su se oplodile, dva embrija vratili, a samo su dva došla do blastociste.
I embriologinja se čudila da su to uspjeli uz tolike fragmentacije.

I sada su mi vratili dva šesterostanična 3. dan, isto fragmentirani.

Bila sam u bedu zbog svega toga pa mi je gin objasnio da nisu niti ljudi savršeni pa ne mogu niti embriji biti.
Tko zna koliko je fragmentiranih embrija u normalnim trudnoćama rezultiralo lijepim bebicama.
Naša je nesreća što znamo kako embriji izgledaju pa se možemo i sekirati oko njihova izgleda.
Mislim, koga briga kakav je embrij, važnije je da se on dalje lijepo razvija i uspijeva.
To su naše hrabrice.  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Joj pa da, spominjala si to več na  temi, sad sam se sjetila. 
Eto onda još jedan pozitivan primjer imam!  :Wink: 
Mi smo imali samo jednu stanicu (ciklus sa Femarom + par Gonala) pa je rađen ICSi jer u prvom IVF-u nije bilo došlo do fertilizacije
Ovo što ti kažeš to sam i pročitala na nekim američkim stanicama njihovih centara za neplodnost. Kažu da ocjena zametka označava samo njegovu predispoziciju za implantaciju. Znači ako je ovak loš kao moj mogućnosi za implantaciju su male, ali postoje, a nakon toga su i loši i blastice u istoj poziciji, svi prolaze prirodnu selekiciju in utero.
Ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati, čak moram priznati da je presing manji nego da je bila blastica, ovako od samog starta imam puno manja očekivanja, uglavnom sve opcije su otvorene

----------


## Medeja

Kada planiraš raditi test ili vaditi betu?

Nama su isto radili ICSI jer je spermiogram bio lošiji.

----------


## kudri

medeja, moglo bi se vidjeti srčeko (meni se recimo vidjelo s 5+3), ali i ne mora. tako da se nemoj brinuti ako neće. nekim curama tek oko 8tt prokuca.laura, sretno draga!!!

----------


## Medeja

> medeja, moglo bi se vidjeti srčeko (meni se recimo vidjelo s 5+3), ali i ne mora. tako da se nemoj brinuti ako neće. nekim curama tek oko 8tt prokuca.laura, sretno draga!!!


Joj, mislim da ako uspijemo čuti srčeko da bih se mogla onesvijestiti.
Netko je napisao da to možda ima veze s visinom bete.
Meni beta nije strahovito visoka bila (sad možda i je).
Kada si ti vadila betu i koliko je iznosila?

----------


## laura33

*Madeja*Rekli su mi 14 dana nakon punkcije da radim test, to je sad u nedjelju. To ce bit 11 dnt. 
Imam Gravignost ultra doma, mislim da ga mogu raditi već u petak, subotu sigurno. A betu ako bude test pozitivan mogu vadit u nedjelju, ima labos u A. Mallu koji radi i vikendom..

----------


## Medeja

Znam za taj lab, nisam još bila tamo.
Ako trebam nešto privatno, odem u Breyer, ali oni ne rade nedjeljom.
Držim fige da upali, sve mi se čini da bi to moglo biti to.
Samo budi pozitivna, vedro razmišljaj i dobre će se stvari događati.

Kada sam ja procurila, pala sam u depresiju i baš bila žalosna, da bih nekoliko dana kasnije saznala da je to bila implantacija i da sam trudna.

Sada mi je žao svake sekunde žalosti jer želim trudnoću provesti sretna i zadovoljna imajući na umu koliko muž i ja ovo malo čudo silno želimo.

I da, ja nisam radila test prije bete jer sam bila uvjerena da nisam trudna. Radila sam ga tek dan nakon pozitivne bete da vidim kako to pozitivan test izgleda. Znam, luda sam.

----------


## sara79

> *Madeja*Rekli su mi 14 dana nakon punkcije da radim test, to je sad u nedjelju. To ce bit 11 dnt. 
> Imam Gravignost ultra doma, mislim da ga mogu raditi već u petak, subotu sigurno. A betu ako bude test pozitivan mogu vadit u nedjelju, ima labos u A. Mallu koji radi i vikendom..


Ma daj me nemoj zezati, pa to je super za labos  :Smile:  
Hvala na informaciji  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Joj, mislim da ako uspijemo čuti srčeko da bih se mogla onesvijestiti.
> Netko je napisao da to možda ima veze s visinom bete.
> Meni beta nije strahovito visoka bila (sad možda i je).
> Kada si ti vadila betu i koliko je iznosila?


Ja sam pisala da mozda ima veze s visinom bete.
Sad ti je beta sigurno velika  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Cure kako se zove taj labos i na kojoj je razini??

----------


## laura33

[B]Madeja[B] - upravo tako, treba pozitivno razmišljati. Ne mogu poduzeti ništa više od onog što radim, tako da jedva čekam subotu. 
Tebi želim ti od srca školsku trudnoću i da brzo prođe ovo vrijeme dok ne zagrlite svoje zlato!  :Smile: 

*Sara*- http://www.poliklinika-salzer.hr/pol...ue-mall-u.html  :Wink: 
U prizemlju je.

----------


## bubekica

*laura* hvala na info!

----------


## Medeja

Tamo preko puta Oysha, ako znaš gdje je. U blizini Zare.

----------


## laura33

> *laura* hvala na info!


Ma nema na čemu! 
Eto drago mi je da sam podijelila informaciju koja može koristiti. 

Daj bože da svi ugledamo troznamenkaste bete u labosu nedjeljom!  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> [B]Madeja[B] - upravo tako, treba pozitivno razmišljati. Ne mogu poduzeti ništa više od onog što radim, tako da jedva čekam subotu. 
> Tebi želim ti od srca školsku trudnoću i da brzo prođe ovo vrijeme dok ne zagrlite svoje zlato! 
> 
> *Sara*- http://www.poliklinika-salzer.hr/pol...ue-mall-u.html 
> U prizemlju je.


Super super  :Smile:  
Ovo me je zbilja odusevilo.
Sretno laura  :Wink:

----------


## orange80

*laura*, jel ti se ponovila sukrvica ili je bilo samo jednokratno?
~~~~~~~ da je ok

a što se kvalitete embrija tiče, meni je biologica, koja inače nije sklona optimističnim riječima
rekla da je odlične kvalitete, napredniji u odnosu na dob (morula 3. dan) i da takvi obično rezultiraju T.

ali neda meni vrag mira, idem ja malo sinoć googlat i naiđem na podatke studija da ti kao jako dobri, brzo
rastući embriji znaju baš imati kromosomske greške, odnosno da se je pokazalo da ih dosta zna propast 3. dan, 
ali opet oni koji prežive 3. dan da su velikom postotku rezultiraju T.
i sad su mi ta saznanja kao puno pomogla
 :gaah:

----------


## Medeja

Orange, okani se guglanja, samo se živciraš.

----------


## laura33

*Orange* - ja sam isto shvatila da ne treba googlat i čitat previše. Svašta mi se mota po glavi, naravno većinom grozni scenariji....
Ali opet kad čitaš stvarne priče ljudi po različitim forumima opet shvatiš da pravila nema, da je sve moguće i da idealan scenarij ne mora biti onaj dobitni i rezultirati trudnoćom i obrnuto. 
Neznam već sam izludila lagano samu sebe. Moram priznat da jedva čekam nedjelju da izvadim betu i da znam na čemu sam. 

Ponovio mi se iscjedak i danas, samo više nije baš svježa krv, onak samo u sitnim tračcima ima krvi, više je onako danas smečkasto, kremaste boje (sorry na detaljnom opisu, al ovi iscjetci imaju 100 nijansi...) - čak  se malo vidi i na dnevnom ulošku, ne samo na toalet papiru kod brisanja. 
A šta se može, što je tu je. Ako će krenut menga nadam se da bude čim prije da se više ne mučim.

----------


## maris1980

Dan cure ...
Orange, potpisujem cure, mani se googlanja.
Laura, nadam se da sutra uopće neće biti iacjedka.
Gdje nam je Željkica, trebala je danas piškiti? Nadam se da je debeli + tu..
Kod mene i dalje PMS grčevi  :Undecided: 
Ujutro piškim, pa kud puklo  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Maris tu sam i ja piskim ujutro! Sretno nam!

----------


## laura33

*Željkica, Maris* - sretno ujutro cure sa testićima i nakon toga cekamo na temi objavu plusića!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Kod mene minus  :Sad: očekivala sam pozitivan test jer imam sve simptome kao u prvoj trudnoći. Sutra ću otići vadit krv.Maris kakvo je stanje kod tebe? ???

----------


## Medeja

Željkice, ja i dalje držim fige da sutra beta bude pozitivna.

----------


## bubekica

Zeljkica zao mi je....  :Sad:

----------


## maris1980

Jutro, kod mene Gravignost pozitivan, ali je crta dosta svjetlija od testene, 
pa me strah da nije Choragon. Fino se vidi, ali...
Željkice, držim fige za visoku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> Jutro, kod mene Gravignost pozitivan, ali je crta dosta svjetlija od testene, 
> pa me strah da nije Choragon. Fino se vidi, ali...
> Željkice, držim fige za visoku betu


Na osnovu jednog testa nazalost ne mozes znati nista, iako ja mislim da je stoperica izasla  :Wink: 
Sutra ponovi s istim testom pa usporedi crtice.
I normalno je da je testna svijetlija, budu jednake na jako visoku betu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maris1980

Hvala cure svima od  :Heart:  na podršci, sutra ću ponovo piškiti,
ako bude + u subotu ću vaditi betu. Svakako vam javm novosti.
Bubekica, u petak ujutro sam primila 1500j. Chragona, pa sam
oprezna... Kako god, nakon stotine negativnih testova, lijepo je vidjeti prvi pozitivan   :Very Happy: 
Simptomi: i dalje osjećaj da će menga krenuti svaki čas, bolne, al ispuhane cice, 
lagani PMS grčevi u trbuhu..

----------


## bubekica

Meni je test 6dn 1500IU bravctidea bio negativan. I to test koji mi je bio pozitivan na betu 6  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Marias držim debele fige da beta bude velika!ja ću ipak popodne otići vadit betu da vidim na čemu sam,ne da mi se čekati jutro .

----------


## iva777

> Marias držim debele fige da beta bude velika!ja ću ipak popodne otići vadit betu da vidim na čemu sam,ne da mi se čekati jutro .


Zeljkica ~~~~~~~fige ~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maris1980

Bubekica, sada sam vidjela u papirima da sam i ja primila Brevactid 1500, ne znam odakle mi je Choragon pao na pamet.
Cure sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

*Maris*- ja mislim da se tebi moze cestitati na trudnoci!!!!  :Smile: 
Ma to je to!  :Wink: 
Kad vadis betu?

*Zeljkica*- ma nemoj se jos zalostiti, beta je tocka na i, sretno i da rezultat bude pozitivan!!!!

----------


## maris1980

Laura kako si danas??? Iskreno se nadam da si bolje. 
Betu ću vaditi u subotu, 12dpt, al kako idu praznici, tek 16dpt bi mogla kontrolirati duplanje. Nisam pametna, ili da čekam prvu u utorak? Al opet se u četvrtak ne radi.

----------


## žužy

maris,čestitam na pluseku i želim ti veliku betu.

Željkice,  :fige:  do neba i natrag za pozitivnu betu! Javi rezultat čim možeš!

----------


## orange80

*željkica*  :Love:  ali nije još gotovo, nikako!

*maris*  :rock: 

*žužy*, kad si već tu, daj nam malo svoje simptome prije 
pozitivne bete, pa da se sve nađemo u njima  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Joj draga orange,nisam ti neki primjer.
Nikakve posebne simptome nisam imala osim povremeno strujanje po malom trbuhu,onak ko dok inače dobim mengu samo nježnije. Cice su me bolele od starta stimulacije i kasnije sve jače no i to se s vremenom skoro skroz smanjilo. Sad malo osjetim bradavice samo.  Zbilja ništ posebno. Dok neke cure imaju mučnine i prije samog pluseka,evo meni tek od 6 do 8 tt bilo skroz laaagana muka u trbuhu. Kasnije rijetko. I to je to.

Željkice,di si?

----------


## orange80

Mene jucer ulovio bas neki optimizam jer sam jako pocela osjecati jajnike, oni reagiraju na porast bete,a i maternica me cijelo vrijeme nesto steze,
ali danas opet mislim da ne bude nist: izgledam si iscrpljeno i boli me glava ko pred vjesticu  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

> Mene jucer ulovio bas neki optimizam jer sam jako pocela osjecati jajnike, oni reagiraju na porast bete,a i maternica me cijelo vrijeme nesto steze,
> ali danas opet mislim da ne bude nist: izgledam si iscrpljeno i boli me glava ko pred vjesticu


I mene je bolila glava. Za krepat. I bio +.  :fige:  da je to zbog porasta bete!

----------


## željkica

Evo me,nema nista beta 1.8  :Sad:  glava je dolje Al bit će brzo gore!s utrogestanima mogu prestati? ?

----------


## orange80

> I mene je bolila glava. Za krepat. I bio +.  da je to zbog porasta bete!


tnx ery na ovoj brzoj utjehi  :Smile: 
sta te bas jako bolilo?
ma problem je sto mene glava boli iskljucivo vezano za M i to samo dan prije nje,
ali dobro pripisat cu to sad umoru i uvjeriti samu sebe da u ovim MPO ciklusima i treba biti sve drukcije...

----------


## maris1980

Željkica, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Grlim jako  :Kiss: 
Orange, i mene je dva dana bolila glava, cicke se ispuhale, u trbuhu kuha kao PMS... Držim fige  :Smile: 
Hvlala još jednom na podršci

----------


## eryngium

> tnx ery na ovoj brzoj utjehi 
> sta te bas jako bolilo?
> ma problem je sto mene glava boli iskljucivo vezano za M i to samo dan prije nje,
> ali dobro pripisat cu to sad umoru i uvjeriti samu sebe da u ovim MPO ciklusima i treba biti sve drukcije...


Ja ti glavobolje dijelim na potrpljive i osakaćujuće. Ova je bila osakaćujuća. Na kraju sam išla probati onaj 'narodni lijek' od limuna i soli jer nisam htjela piti nikakve tablete a dosega sam level očaja. Inače me glava bolila ne baš vezano za ciklus, više za promjene vremena, ali nema pravila. I sad me zna svako toliko zgromit. Uglavnom, i svi ostali simptomi pms-a su bili prisutni.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## žužy

> Evo me,nema nista beta 1.8  glava je dolje Al bit će brzo gore!s utrogestanima mogu prestati? ?


 :Sad:  Jako mi je žao,nekak sam se nadala da ipak bude...drž mi se :Love: 
Imate kakve planove za dalje?

p.s. možeš stat s utrićina.

----------


## željkica

Hvala ti,i ja sam se nadala jer imam sve simptome kao prvoj trudnoći Al očito nema pravila.Pa imamo još 3 blastice pa ćemo po njih u 8-9 mj. Ti kako si?? Nadam se dobro! !!!

----------


## eryngium

Željkica, žao mi je.  :Sad: 
Odtuguj, odmori i skupi snagu za smrzliće.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## iva777

> Evo me,nema nista beta 1.8  glava je dolje Al bit će brzo gore!s utrogestanima mogu prestati? ?


Zao mi je zeljkica !  :Sad: 
Imate smrzlice i to je super !! 
Brzo se oporavi i u nove pobjede !

----------


## orange80

Željkice  :Sad: 
Ali idemo dalje!

----------


## željkica

Jedva čekam krenut opet!

----------


## laura33

*Željkica*- to je stav, tako treba razmišljati, ne treba se osvrtati iza  već se odmah okrenuti novom postupku. Ja sam shvatila da je tako nekako najlakše, prebaciš misli na nešto što tek slijedi, jer od zaljenja i pitanja zašto i kako nema ništa.
Odgovore se tako i tako ne dobije. Najbolje od svega mi je kad i dr. kaže - ja neznam što se dogodilo....jednostavno u ovoj našoj mpo priči ima faktora na koje nitko ne može utjecati.

Ja ću isto danas popodne vaditi betu, jer taj smeđi iscjedak se nastavlja, jako je to oskudno, ali to je meni karakteristično pred početak ciklusa inače. Vjerovatno Duphastone ne dozvoljava da krene menga. 
Tako da sam odlučila da se neću više mučiti proučavanjem, niti raditi testove već  ću izvaditi krv, pa da znam mogu li odmah prestati sa Duphastonom.

----------


## maris1980

Cure, kod mene i jutros +... Maloooo tamnija linija nego juče  :Very Happy: 
Danas je 7 dana od Brevactida i nadam se da je sada već otišao iz organizma.
Željkica, super za optimizam, navijam od srca da idući postupak donese +
Laura, koji ti je danas dpt? Držim fige za pozitivnu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## laura33

*Maris* - bravo, eto vidiš, jesam ti rekla da se tebi već može čestitati i da je to to!!!!  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Danas mi je 9 dnt, u nedjelju su mi napisali da radim test, tako da vjerujem da će beta danas pokazati stanje stvari.
Mislim da ću i ranije sad do labosa, jer me tako boli glava od jučer da sanjam Ibrufen (inače uvijek imam glavobolju prije ciklusa...), a ovaj Lekadol mi je ko sveta vodica.

----------


## Muma

*željkica*  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  žao mi je! Ali brzo ćete vi po smrzliće... Bit će braco ili seka  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Draga* Željkice* jako mi je žao  :Love:  Ja sam se isto nadala da bi moglo biti kod tebe nešto kako si pisala da nisi još dobila m i imaš simptome T.  Samo tako pozitivno, imate još smrzlića pa po njih. Zar nemate jo 4 blastociste? Koliko se sjećam imala si, prije ovog fet-a, 6 zamrznitih blastica. Sad kažeš 3, jel to 3 u jednoj slamčici?

----------


## sara10

*Maris* čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  Ovo ti je prvi postupak? Odlično ako je i još imate smrzliće. Beta će sigurno biti jako pozitivna!

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* probaj razgovarat sa dr. prije slijedećeg fet-a za biopsiju da ti napravi, a tko zna možda ti on i sam to predloži. Može pomoć, a ne mora, nikad ne znaš.

----------


## Medeja

Cure, bila sam jutros na prvom ultrazvuku i sve je u redu! Imamo pravilnu žumanjčanu vrećicu i odjek vitalnog ploda od 3mm. 
Bojala sam se da neću ništa vidjeti, a kad ono -vidjela sve sve što sam željela.  :Smile:

----------


## maris1980

Sara, da, ovo nam je prvi IMSI, vraćene su mi dvije blastice 5. dan, a 3. dan su zaledili
3-8-stanična embrija  :Smile: 
Medeja,  :Smile:  super za malu mrvicu, sada uživaj...
Sretno nam svima i dalje

----------


## željkica

Maris čestitam !!!!! U 9 mj idemo po bracu ili seku jer je dr u 8 mj na godišnjem! Cure hvala na podršci!

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* jel ti dr. rekao točno kada je na godišnjem, nije valjda cijeli 8. mjesec?

----------


## laura33

*Madeja* - super vijesti, želim i tebi školsku trudnoću do kraja. Sad je vrijeme da se počne polako opuštati i uživati u trudnoći!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Sestra mi je rekla da ide na go, Al on uvijek u 8 mi ode,Al ne brini neće on tebe napustit pred porod! !!!

----------


## laura33

Samo da vam javim da je stigao moj nalaz bete, koji  je 0...  :Sad: 
Znači danas mi je 9 dnt, a 12 dpo.

Vadila sam i progesteron, koji iznosi 7.8. Nije mi jasno kako može vrijednost biti tako mala a koristim Duphastone 3x1....
Referentne vrijednosti  - folikularna faza - 0.6 - 4.7
                                   - ovulacijska - 2.4 - 9.4
                                   - lutealna faza - 5,3 - 86.0
Jedino ako već početak ovog spottinga 7dnt nije bio zapravo menstruacija. vidjet ćemo. Prestajem sa Duphastonom pa ce valjda sad usljediti normalno krvarenje.

----------


## maris1980

Laura, jako mi je žao zbog bete  :Sad: 
Za progesteron ti ne znam, al laički mislim da 30 mg Duphastona i nije nekakva "jaka" doza, možda se varam?! Cure koje imaju iskustva će bolje znati  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Laura grlim jako!Ja još nisam procurila jučer sam prestala sa utricima, nemam iskustva s ovim jer bi uvijek prije dobila,kad bi trebala stići vještica?

----------


## Katjuša

*Željkica* žao mi je jako  :Sad:  ali smrzlići vas čekaju  :Love:  vještica bi mogla nekoliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića stići.. 

*maris* baš mi je drago za plusić  :Smile:  

*Medeja* bravo za mrvicu i da sve ide po planu  :Heart: 

*laura* žao mi je za betu  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

Danas vadila betu 9dnt blastocite. Beta 50, a onda sam jos u toku dana prokrvarila :Crying or Very sad:  Mastavit cu sa terapijom pa vaditi betu u ponedeljak jer sam u inostranstvu. Dt

----------


## Medeja

Alma, to bas nista ne mora znaciti. Ja sam prokrvarila 8dnt i ispalo je implantacijsko krvarenje. Ja cu ti drzati fige da beta poraste.

----------


## Safija

Lijep pozdrav cure, prvi put pisem na ovu temu i nadam se da sam na pravom mjestu. 
Radila sam IVF postupak, 2 embriona vracena u petak 12.06.2015- moram da cekam 2 sedmice do rezultata sto je meni dugooo.Imam sve simptome kao da cu dobiti menstruaciju, sinoc sam radila obicni test iz znatizelje,pokazao je blijede drugu liniju kao sjenu najvise se vidi na svjetlosti.Jel imao neko slicno iskustvo i koliko je vjerovati testovima.Svima zelim pozitivne rezultate i velike bete...Pozdrav

----------


## željkica

Maris jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Katjuša

Alma je li jako krvarenje? Kako je danas?

----------


## maris1980

Alma kako si danas? Držim fige da beta bude fino uduplana  :Smile: 
Željkice, nisam vadila betu, jer Analiza danas vadi krv, al je obrađuje u utorak... Tako da ću onda ići u utorak i dobiti nalaz za sat vremena...
Kako si? Jel krenula menga?
Danas (12dpt i 8dn Brevactida) mi je Clearblue digital pokazao
+ 2-3, tako da mislim da sam trudna 
 :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## laura33

Hvala vam cure!  :Love: 

*Maris*- sad si sigurno trudna!!!! Bome i beta će biti ogromna do utorka! Uživaj u ovom slatkom isčekivanju.  :Smile:  

*Alma* - samo ti nastavi sa terapijom i miruj,to je sve što ti možeš učiniti. Jesi se javila dr., možda će ti povećad dozu progesteronskog pripravka koji uzimaš. Ali nadam se ipak  da će stati samo od sebe.  

*Željkica* - ja još nisam dobila pravu mengu, i dalje samo smeđi spotting, od 7 dpt pa do danas 11 dnt, jučer beta negativna, prestala odma sa Duphastonom znači nemam pojma koji je to vrag.... 
Inače imam cikluse od 31/32 dana,uvijek uredne,osim nakon stimulacija,  redovno bi mengu trebala dobiti tek 26.06 ali nakon stimulacija uvijek dobijem ranije. 
Nešto ne štima sa tom lutealnom fazom ciklusa nikako, ja to stalno njima govorim al me ne doživljavaju u pogledu toga. Nikakav spotting prije sljedećeg ciklusa nije normalan,a ja ga imam 3-4 dana uvijek.
Mislim da ću posjetiti svoju privatnu ginekologicu, ona nije mpo dr, ali mislim da će ona to prije sredit neg ovi...

----------


## bubekica

Laura, kad ti obicno budu punkcije, koji dc? Jer menstruacija bi trebala doci 15-i dan nakon ovulacije/punkcije. Hocu reci, mozda nije ranije...

----------


## laura33

Punkcija mi je bila 13 dan ciklusa ovaj put, a u prvom postupku 14 dan ciklusa. 
Nakon punkcije u prvom postupku dobila sam 26 dan ciklusa.
U drugom postupku, nakon prekinute stimulacije, koja mi je prekinuta pred određivanje štoperice dobila sam 17 dana ciklusa....
Onda je bio mjesec pauze, ciklus najnormalnije 31 dan i sad evo ovo....

----------


## željkica

Maris trudnice čestitam od srca!!!!Laura nije ni meni došla i nema je ni na vidiku,zvala sam dr pa mi je rekao da ponovim test i naravno minus tako da sam pala u dodatno tupilo, ako ne dobijem do utorka da se javim jer mi je točna u dan a sad je nema.

----------


## laura33

*Željkice*  - neznam što bi ti rekla...ove stimulacije zaista sve živo poremete. Ja ću isto pričekat termin kad bi trebala dobiti, pa ako ne dobijem onda ću na pregled.

----------


## darmar

laura, željkica žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
maris bravo za plus, ~~~~~~~~da beta bude lijepa troznamenkasta  :Smile: 
alma da krvarenje stane i beta lijepo raste~~~~~~~~

----------


## Optimist

> Laura nije ni meni došla i nema je ni na vidiku,zvala sam dr pa mi je rekao da ponovim test i naravno minus tako da sam pala u dodatno tupilo, ako ne dobijem do utorka da se javim jer mi je točna u dan a sad je nema.


Ne brini se, utrogestani ti odgađaju mengu, meni ju odgode za cca 4 dana.

----------


## mare41

Safija, jesi ponovila test?

----------


## Safija

Jesam i to dva razlicita ,oba negativna

----------


## željkica

Maris kolika je beta? ????

----------


## bubicazubica

tužnicama-veliki :grouphug:  i da nakon što otuguju još hrabrije krenu u nove pobjede!!!!!!!!!!
sretnicama,sa +-ima,sa srčekima  :Heart:  za sve vas!!
meni u pon. fet-mislim da taj datum ima višestruko značenje...i bit će nadam se pozitivno!!!

----------


## maris1980

Cure sretno svima od srca  :Kiss: 
Kod mene beta 15dpt 730.9  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Vau! Čestitam! !!!!

----------


## laura33

*Maris* - super beta!!! Čestitam i ja!  :Smile: 

*Bubicazubica* - sretno s novim postupkom   :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Cure sretno svima od srca 
> Kod mene beta 15dpt 730.9


Suuuper Maris!!! Sretno od srca!  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Maris,čestitam! Super beta :Very Happy:

----------


## Safija

Cestitam za pozitivne bete

----------


## darmar

maris bravo za betu, super  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

*maris* čestitke!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

evo i mene opet ovdje, jučer bio transfer, imamo na čuvanju dvije blastice  :Smile: , kaže dr. jedna odlična, a druga vrlodobra ako smo spremni na blizance  :Smile: , pa u Božije ruke :Smile:  Beta je 10.07., a u pon.ćemo zvati da vidimo jesu li išta zamrznuli, jer jučer ujutro su još četiri embrija bila na domak blastica, pa su ih ostavili da vide do popodne. 
Katjuša jesu li tebi išta javili ima li za zamrznuti embrija?
 sretno svima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Darmar* super  :Very Happy:  sretno i držim velike fige za pozitivan rezultat!

----------


## Katjuša

Darmar nisu jos  :Sad:  rekla je da ce zvati ili u petak ili ponedjeljak.. Sad cekam ponedjeljak.. Nadam se nekako da ce biti koji smrzlic

----------


## eryngium

Darmar, bravo! Od onolike frke ispada da bi mogao biti pravi jackpot...  :Klap: 

Katjuša,  :fige:  na najjače da bude smrzlića!

----------


## darmar

eryngium, sara10 hvala  :Smile: , 

evo su nam javili iz Mb da imamo zamrznuta 3 embrija u stadiju blastice :Smile: , ... kada se sjetim dana punkcije i sada me trnci prolaze, ali hvala Bogu eto dobro od tada do sada ide :Smile: 
katjuša? sretnoooo

----------


## eryngium

> eryngium, sara10 hvala , 
> 
> evo su nam javili iz Mb da imamo zamrznuta 3 embrija u stadiju blastice, ... kada se sjetim dana punkcije i sada me trnci prolaze, ali hvala Bogu eto dobro od tada do sada ide
> katjuša? sretnoooo


Jeeee!!! Čestitam! S obzirom kako vas je krenulo ovo je ispalo savršeno. Da takva bude i beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Katjuša? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## maris1980

Cure ne moze bez nervoze....  Beta
15dpt 730
19dpt 2405 (nalaz od subote)...
Veli MPO G da je nalaz ok, da ne treba ponavljati..
Molim iskusne curke da mi jave dal ima veze što sam prvu betu radila u utorak oko 14 sati, a ponovljenu u subotu u 8....
Dal bi danas mogla kod soc G na UZV?
Znam da je rano 21dpt, al eto...
Ostalim čekalicama sretnoo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*maris* slobodno odi na uzv, na betu preko 1000 trebala bi se vidjeti gestacijska vrecica. 
meni se beta cini ok, jer kad se preko 1000 dupla svakih 72h.
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php
tu se mozes utjesiti...

----------


## orange80

cure, sorry što me dugo nije bilo, ali evo javljam betu danas
18dpt

*2934* 

jel to previsoko?
bio je transfer jedne 3-dn. morule

----------


## žužy

orange,predobra je betica! Čestitam od srca! :Very Happy: 

darmar,super! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Maris dobra ti je beta, pogledaj moju u potpisu.

----------


## maris1980

Hvala vam curke, ipak idem kod svog G na pregled večeras... U Citu sam idući tjedan...
Orange beta je jako fina, al kolko znam (ne puno) bitno je uredno dupliranje.. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> Hvala vam curke, ipak idem kod svog G na pregled večeras... U Citu sam idući tjedan...
> Orange beta je jako fina, al kolko znam (ne puno) bitno je uredno dupliranje.. Sretno


moram se još čuti sa dr. (nazvat će me) ali sestra je rekla da se kod tako velike bete čak i ne radi druga,
a već mi je i 18dnt, 
da je 12 dnt, onda normalno da radiš i 14 dnt...

mi smo tu negdje, kad je tebi ono bio transfer?
meni 12.6.

----------


## orange80

> orange,predobra je betica! Čestitam od srca!
> 
> darmar,super!


žužy, draga!

e ovo mi je želja bila, da nas dvije budemo zajedno u istom košu,
na onim drugim podforumima  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Orange skacem do stropa!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## orange80

> Orange skacem do stropa!!!


tnx draga! još ne mogu vjerovat!

----------


## maris1980

Orange meni je ET bio 8.6, dvije blastice.
Sretno dalje, ja idem kod G.

----------


## eryngium

> cure, sorry što me dugo nije bilo, ali evo javljam betu danas
> 18dpt
> 
> *2934* 
> 
> jel to previsoko?
> bio je transfer jedne 3-dn. morule


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vau koja beta!!! Baš sam se pitala gdje si i evo te s najboljim mogućim vijestima. Čestitam!!!

----------


## orange80

> Vau koja beta!!! Baš sam se pitala gdje si i evo te s najboljim mogućim vijestima. Čestitam!!!


hvala draga.
nisam imala živaca niti za testove, niti za rano vađenje bete.
a i bila sam na putu, lijepo se opustila i samo gledala hoću li prokrvariti ili ne.

vidjela sam na forumu da se u Rijeci beta vadi cca 21 dnt, a i našla neku studiju gdje piše da cca 70% ne trudnih
nakon postupka prokrvari u vremenu kad bi inače trebale dobiti M, bez obzira na to što uzimaju progesteron.
dakle, ako nisam prokrvarila, mislila sam, imam 70% šanse da je beta pozitivna.

samo da sad ide tako i dalje.

----------


## maris1980

Bila sam kod soc G, po njemu je sve uredno... Malo tog sam upamtila, a nisam dobila ništa napismeno, nego sličicu moje male točke  :Smile: 
Plod u maternici, vidi se pravilna gestacijska vrećica. Trudnoća ne veća od 5 tjedana( valjda je tako i po ZM 24.5.) kontrola za dva tjedna i tada mi bude otvorio trudnićku knjižicu. 
Hvala SVIMA od srca na podršci i savjetima... U ponedjeljak sam u Citu, pa vam javim novosti... Zbilja se nadam malom srculencu tada...

----------


## laura33

> cure, sorry što me dugo nije bilo, ali evo javljam betu danas
> 18dpt
> 
> *2934*


Čestitam na ovoj prekrasnoj beti, ma kakvi previsoka, savršena je!  :Very Happy: 

Već sam se pitala zašto te nema i nadala se da buš javila lijepe vijesti, bravo, sretno i dalje, neka trudnoća bude školska!  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

Čestitke na velikim betama!!!!!!!!!!
Meni danas 1dnt..-fet 2 bc
..nekako mi se čini da je bio malo prekasno???22dc-po dr. po mojem računanju 23???
ne želim razmišljati uopće(mada je teko to reć)....
curama koje su u isčekivanju sretno do neba :grouphug:

----------


## smjehuljica

Dobar dan svima i cestitke.Imam hitno pitanje danas mi je 2dnt ,dali se smije kupati u moru?Zaboravila pitati.

----------


## željkica

Meni su rekli prvih dana bolje ne,a poslije da pazim da more ne bude hladno i obavezno se presvuč! !

----------


## bubicazubica

Ja se ne planiram kupati,općenito sam se ovih dana dva puta bućnula,i odmah presvukla,jer nije more još toliko toplo,a i ne želim riskirati.
Radije ću se izležavati ispod suncobrana,na ležaljci u hladovini ,na balkonu i slušati šum valova.

----------


## smjehuljica

Evo ipak sam ostala doma jer nemogu sjedit i kuhat se na plazi a da se ne smocim.Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## darmar

eryngium :Wink: 
orange beta je odlična, bravo; 
maris da na slj.pregledu bude srculence kuckavo  :Smile: 
smjehuljica sretno, strpljen spašen  :Wink:

----------


## zdravka82

Evo da se i ja prijavim kao cekalica bete.. Jucer bio transfer 2 mrvice, jedne blastociste i jedne morule.. Jeste li mirovale nakon transfera ili ste isle raditi? 
Vidim da se smjehuljica i ja pratimo

----------


## smjehuljica

Da tu smo negdje,meni je trans.bio u ned.Ja sam na bol.isla vec pet dana prije punk.ali meni je posao fizicki tezi pa nisam htjela riskirat .Ja sam doma,ne lezim stalno ali mi se dogodi da zaboravim da trebam malo pripaziti.sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## orange80

cure, hvala svima na čestitkama, kako je lijepo osjetiti ove dobre vibre,
da se sve veselite samnom  :Heart: 

sad samo još da sve bude ok na uzv.  
idem 14.7.

čudna mi je ova situacija u kojoj još nikome osim vama nisam objavila,
a toliko bih htjela...

bubica, eryngium, darmar, smjehuljica, zdravka i ako sam još koju čekalicu bete zaboravila,
želim puno sreće, velike bete i srpanjska trudnička kupanja u toplom moru  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ljube555

pozdrav, danas nije bilo transfera... transfer ce biti u subotu 5dan...

----------


## eryngium

> cure, hvala svima na čestitkama, kako je lijepo osjetiti ove dobre vibre,
> da se sve veselite samnom 
> 
> sad samo još da sve bude ok na uzv.  
> idem 14.7.
> 
> čudna mi je ova situacija u kojoj još nikome osim vama nisam objavila,
> a toliko bih htjela...
> 
> ...


Hvala draga, ali ja sam svoju betu dočekala početkom 4mj. Sad sam 16tt.  :Grin: 
~~~~~~~~~~~ za utz!

----------


## orange80

> Hvala draga, ali ja sam svoju betu dočekala početkom 4mj. Sad sam 16tt. 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ za utz!


sorry, bojala sam se da nekog izostavim pa sam i tebe ubacila!
ovako je još bolje, sretno do kraja!

*ljube*, nisam pohvatala priču? 
trebalo je biti danas 2dc, ali ipak će biti 5dc?

----------


## eryngium

> sorry, bojala sam se da nekog izostavim pa sam i tebe ubacila!
> ovako je još bolje, sretno do kraja!


Ništa sorry, samo hvala! Dobre želje nisu nikad višak. Kako si ti, kako se osjećaš?


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## orange80

Hvala na pitanju, ne bih htjela zachatavati, ali evo pocele mi mukice, trbuh tvrd i kao napet (?)
A danas me malo pocela loviti panika zbog te moje jake reakcije na utrice, sve pece, boli, svrbi i pitam se sto ako ipak imam neku infekciju. Moram pitati tamo na trudnickim forumima kad se rade brisevi.

i jos nesto, danas bila kod socijalne gin. I prvi puta skuzila da nema Uzv !

----------


## Medeja

Orange, meni su mučnine isto krenule dosta rano, već s 4 tjedna. Užas!!!

Ako imaš takve probleme, otiđi do nekog privatnika.
Lijepo će te pregledati, a recepte za eventualne lijekove preuzmeš kod svoje socijalne ginićke.

Tako radim ja, ovu trudnoću vodim privatno, a sve uputnice i recepte uzimam kod socijalnog.
S utrićima nemam iskustva, oduvijek sam pila Duphastone.

----------


## orange80

> S utrićima nemam iskustva, oduvijek sam pila Duphastone.


A jel te uspavljuju Duphastoni? I meni ih je dr. predložio ali je mene strah bilo šta mijenjati
(znam da je paranoja), a i tablete općenito (Utrići na usta) me jako uspavljuju.

ma naručio je mene moj MPO-ovac na prvi pregled, ali nema mjesta do tek 14. 7. 
pa si mislim da odem negdje drugdje uzeti briseve prije. do tada ću već dobiti i nalaze.

bliži se godišnji, idem na more pa bi htjela prije toga biti sigurna da nemam nekih beštija
unutra.

jel koja cura radila briseve tako rano u trudnoći?

----------


## Medeja

Nisu me uspavljivali, dobro sam reagirala na njih.
I prije postupka i u svakom postupku sam ih uzimala, a sada zbog krvarenja na početku trudnoće, uzimam čak 4 dnevno.
Njihova najveća nuspojava bila je što su me cice boljele od njih i povećale se.
To mi je ionako bio simptom na početku trudnoće, a od 5. tjedna cice su mi normalne.
Samo je mučnina stalno prisutna.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Orange*, Duphastoni su slabiji od Utrića. Ne mijenjaj terapiju na svoju ruku. Ako nemaš krvarenja, alternativa je Crinone. Ali i to u dogovoru s liječnikom.

----------


## BigBlue

Konfuzija, kad sam te tu vidjela mislila sam da si odradila fet  :Smile:  Baš te lijepo vidjeti! Niti jedna od nas nije tu stalno... Pošaljem ti pp.

Orange, dobro ti veli K., konzultiraj se MPO-ovcem, barem telefonski ako ne možeš do njega još 2 tjedna (osobno sam uzimala crinone do 9tt, dalje pila utriće do skoro 13 tt). Briseve sam radila u ciklusu pred postupak, pa sa 19tt I pred kraj. U svojoj trudnoći sam stvarno živjela 200 na sat i plazila mjesec dana po Francuskoj u 23 tt, ali sam se samo jednom okupala s broda na otvorenom moru. Bazeni i obala, jok. Nikada nisam imala problema s uro-genitalnim infekcijama, ali meni to nije bilo vrijedno rizika.

----------


## bubicazubica

Tek sad vidim da sam pisala na krivoj temi,na odbrojavanju..a ne nakon transfera..sorry...sva sam neka zbuki  :Smile: 
...Čekalice kako vam ide čekanje?
Ja sam na bol.trebala bi kao ići u pon.raditi,jer mi je neka kriva dijagnoza po kojoj imam samo 7 dana bol.,,ali rekla je sestra da dođem u pon,ako se osjećam loše,da će mi otvoriti pod drugom šifrom opet bol.Imam fizički zahtjevniji posao,a ne samo uredski i sjedalački,tako da mi se ne da risirati nimalo..a tu su još i ove vrućine...Ne kupam se,mada sam prvi red do mora-u debeloj sam hladovini,ispod suncobrana,i lješkarim.
Svim curama hvala na dobrim željama,i ja šaljem pozitivne vibre svim dragim čekalicama!!!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozzz cure

Svim cekalicama puno srece.

I ja sam s vama, danas jos uvijek 11dnt, vracen jedan 6stanicni embrij. Test namjeravam napravit u nedjelju, iako bi kao trebala u ponedjeljak, jer ko ce ic raditi nakon testa. 
Nakon toliko neuspjeha i svega, nemam vise zivaca lezati nakon transfera, tako da sam isti dan pila kavu u kaficu i setala, a sutradan isla radit. Posao mi je vise uredski, al tila ne tila provedem i sat ipo setajuci. 
Sto se tice mora i kupanja, prvi tjedsn sam samo usla do kolina, a sad drugi tjedan sam se samo jedan dan isla kupati. 
Jedino sto mozda nisam bas trebala, vec desetak dana nosakam necakinju (1,5god) kad mi god dodje, a vidimo se svaki dan. 
Simptoma ama bas nista, ajde imala sam malo kruljkanja ka pred mengu i jucer isplakala sudbu kletu, tako da cekam nedilju da se raspadnem do kraja. A bas sam udeprimirala. 
I danas me ubijaju ledja.

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima
Može pommoć iskusnih.....
štoperica: 20.06, punkcija 22, transfer 24.06
danas 3.07 testis pozitivan (slaba crtica,ali je tu :D )
Da li je moguce da je poz od inekcije

----------


## bubekica

Od stoperice 20.6.?  Ne vjerujem? Cak ako si primila i na dan punkcije 1500IU sto je praksa na vv mislim da je trebalo izaci..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

> Od stoperice 20.6.?  Ne vjerujem? Cak ako si primila i na dan punkcije 1500IU sto je praksa na vv mislim da je trebalo izaci..
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala...  :Kiss:  
da..za nju sam i zab...jesam....
Sjećam se da mi prije test reagirao tek na 11-12dnt (biokemijska),a radila sam da i dane prije (pa nije reagirao na inekcije), sad ovo..teško i povjerovati...

----------


## bubekica

Vjerujem sa ce biti lijepa beta  :Smile: 
Jesi li u medjuvremenu radila dodatne pretrage, obzirom na biokemijske?

----------


## orhideja.

> Vjerujem sa ce biti lijepa beta 
> Jesi li u medjuvremenu radila dodatne pretrage, obzirom na biokemijske?


uh uh...tetovirat cu si broj ako bude ljep :p :p
bubek...je je obavljeno swe mislim...-genetsko, tromb, hister..itd..itd..

----------


## bubekica

Jesu li nalazi pokazali sto? Jesi li sad na nekoj terapiji drugacijoj nego prije?

----------


## ljube555

Pozz.Vraceni danas dvje blastice jedna zamrznuta.... Betu vadim 17.7....

----------


## darmar

Ljube super~~~~~~, da do bete vrijeme prođe što ljepše i brže  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Pozz.Vraceni danas dvje blastice jedna zamrznuta.... Betu vadim 17.7....


Draga ljube sretno od srca!  :Kiss: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## orhideja.

> Jesu li nalazi pokazali sto? Jesi li sad na nekoj terapiji drugacijoj nego prije?


nalazi..ok, jedino neka mutacija mthfr.. probali bez ičega i s fragminom--sad aspirin...sve ostalo jednako
inače punkcija 11dc (sad 12dc), rezultat 2js (a na fm bar 4 folikula bila ok)
apstinencija 2 dana, inače 4 (rezultat veci broj spermica)

----------


## Medeja

> Pozz.Vraceni danas dvje blastice jedna zamrznuta.... Betu vadim 17.7....


Držim fige.
Iako mislim da bi s blasticama test uredno mogla raditi 8-9dnt i trebalo bi pokazati jel se primilo.
Znam da cure tako rade.

----------


## bubicazubica

čestitke  curama s pozitivnim betama,plusićima !!!!!
meni danas 13dnt-vadila betu,nalaz čekam...ali mislim da niš od toga...osjećam se nekako bljak..prepoznajem svoje tijelo...ne daje mi nikakve signale..
..prvih tjedan dana luda pozitiva ,sve super,dobro...e onda je počeo pakao...sve me nešto boli,a ništa me ne boli,probada...jedino već par dana leđa me ubijaju,dok stojim,sjedim...grudi sam imala veće prvih par dana..a sad ispuhane vreće,trbuh je super,ravan,jer nisam nimalo gladna,već dva tjedna slatko nisam okusila,.nemam ispade raspoloženja,nisam plačljiva :Smile: ..
osjećam se sasvim obično...
počela radit,vratila se u grad...planiram već novi postupak negdje na jesen..
ostalim čekalicama sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## una99

Bubica drzim fige

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala draga una99,i sve ostale koje mislite na mene...
nažalost evo friških rezultata 0,1-prijavljujem negativan fet..
nekako sam se pripremila na to,tako da manje boli..boli,svakako,ali bez suza..
...slijedi dugo toplo ljeto, a onda u nove pobjede,jer ne odustajem tako lako..

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je *bubicazubica*   :Love: 
nema odustajanja, sad malo odmora i uživanja u ljetu do ponovnih borbi  :Joggler:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
Hvala draga..naravno da nema predaje...
već sam spremna za nove borbe!



> žao mi je *bubicazubica*  
> nema odustajanja, sad malo odmora i uživanja u ljetu do ponovnih borbi

----------


## zdravka82

Drage moje, evo da prijavim svoju pozitivnu betu,  14dnt 690 i danas 16dnt 1819!!  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

> Drage moje, evo da prijavim svoju pozitivnu betu,  14dnt 690 i danas 16dnt 1819!!


super, super, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala Darmar, jesi ti bila na prvom pregledu?

----------


## darmar

> Hvala Darmar, jesi ti bila na prvom pregledu?


Nisam, dr.mi rekao tek za 14 dana od bete, to je 24.7., uh jedva cekam...
vidim da je tebi 23.7., sretnooo

----------


## suncokret19

Prijavljujem transfer 1 friške blastociste, navodno odlične   :Smile:   :Smile: 
osjećam se čudno, ko da imam jaje među nogama koje može puknuti ili ispasti van.. hehe... strah me disat.. a znam, smješna sam   :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Hehe, suncokret, znam da je neobično.
Samo se opusti, embrij je sad na sigurnom kod mame.  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Suncokret jeeee, cuvaj svoju mrvicu i zelim ti da sto opustenije docekas ogromnu betu  :Smile:  sretnooo

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala cure!!!

----------


## Lagunas

Koje zatišje na ovoj temi  :Smile:   vidi se da su godišnji počeli. 
Suncokret, pratim te sa danom zakašnjenja,  meni je također vraćena 1 blastocista,16.07, na čuvanje <3

----------


## suncokret19

> Koje zatišje na ovoj temi   vidi se da su godišnji počeli. 
> Suncokret, pratim te sa danom zakašnjenja,  meni je također vraćena 1 blastocista,16.07, na čuvanje <3


Ajd da je barem netko živ ovdje   :Smile: 
kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Lagunas

Psihički sam kao i svaki put do sada...započne full cool pa počne polako ali sigurno ludilo, a valjda su i hormoni krivi  :Smile:  
Što se tiče simptoma, mislim da sam uspješno, za sada, izbjegla hs, jer sam prva 2dana jedva piskila i trbuh je bio ogroman i tvrd. Već jučer je splasnuo, ima ga, ali nije tvrd. Počeli su zato bolovi i neko grčenje, ne traje dugo, u maternici, kao pred M. Nekako mi je rano a opet ovo mi je prvi full stimulirani postupak, tako da nemam s čim usporediti. Možda je sve to reakcija na te silne hormone.
Eto, ja se izjadah  :Smile:  
Dosta o meni, reci ti meni kako si ti??

----------


## suncokret19

Imam osjećaj da će me ova hiperstimulacija ubiti..od srijede ne spavam jer svaki put kad se probudim počne taj "napadaj".. alarm zvoni svakih pola sata da idem pišat, a kad se okrenem spavati na trbuh ili bok opet sve počne boljeti.. danas sam imala već 6 napadaja.. više to ni psihički neznam kako podnijeti jer se bojim,jadna sam tužna i jednostavno nemam više snage..
Kad bih barem mogla izvadit betu samo da potvrdim neuspjeh i da mi eventualno daju neke lijekove jer ću prolupat. Mislim da malo i već jesam. Grudi su bolne na dodir,nekad više nekad manje a jučer su bile ćak i bradavice. Meni je u centru svega samo taj hiper i uopće ne čekam betu kao mogućnost trudnoće jer mislim da nema šanse da išta uspije u ovakvim uvjetima.

----------


## Lagunas

Ajme draga, mene boli samo čitajući kako je tebi  :Sad:  vidim da si već upoznata što i kako da radiš. Nadam se da si i dalje u kontaktu sa gin za svaki slučaj...jer ako se stanje pogorša, lako postoji mogućnost da su trudnicki hormoni kulminirali stvar. Što opet može biti tako a i ne mora. Nadam se da ćeš mi ipak pisati o smirivanju hs i pozitivnoj beti. 
Ja sam uzimala Puregon i njega krivim za bolne grudi koje i dan danas bole, bradavice jedan dan bolne, danas svrbe. Plus utrogestan....tako da ne znam ni ja imam li se čemu radovati.  Ali zajedno ćemo, valjda, nekako progurati  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

rekao mi je doktor da se mogu javiti u bolnicu da me tamo zadrže i da mi mogu davati samo infuzije. No, kaj da radim tamo po ovakim vrućinama, sama sa svojim mislima, bez posjetitelja? doma imam klimu, maxtv, obitelj i nekako mi je to veća prednost od obične infuzije. to ionako nije protiv bolova.. 
Ja ti držim fige od srca, kvragu i u meni je nada da će mi nagrada za sve ovo i ono što sam proživjela prije postupka biti pozitivna beta.. nekako mislim u nedjelju raditi test. To bi mi bio 10dnt.. ali opet me strah..

----------


## suncokret19

ja se tješim time da pravila sa simptomima nema, tj. Da oni nisu siguran pokazatelj trudnoće.. ima tu na forumima svakakvih priča i defitovno nema pravila što nam može pokazati da jeamo il nismo trudne... samo beta.

----------


## bubekica

Suncokret, pijes li izotonike?
Svakako izbjegavaj ugljikohidratne namirnice, jedi vise proteina i pij puno puno izosporta. Ja sam pila do 5 litara tekucine dnevno kako bi se hiper smirio. Lezanje obavezno osim na wc.

----------


## suncokret19

ne, pijem običnu vodu. Mirujem maksimalno, samo wc i papanje. 
Poslat ću onda supruga da kupi čim više isosporta. 
A kako oni pomažu?

----------


## Optimist

> ja se tješim time da pravila sa simptomima nema, tj. Da oni nisu siguran pokazatelj trudnoće.. ima tu na forumima svakakvih priča i defitovno nema pravila što nam može pokazati da jeamo il nismo trudne... samo beta.


Pravila sa simptomima definitivno nema, uvjerila sam se na svojoj koži. Prvih tjedan dana nakon transfera sam provela u nekom blaženom miru, naša savršena morula je bila vraćena i zamišljala sam ju kako raste i bućka se u meni.
Onda su počeli bolovi u križima, moj siguran znak pms-a, a onda i ludilo od emocija, opraštanje od trudnoće, tuga, strepnja, ljutnja, uglavnom napeto isčekivanje bete.
Klasični simptomi pms-a koje i inače imam su se pokazali simptomoma trudnoće, tako da je beta stvarno jedini pokazatelj.
U obje trudnoće isti simptomi. Nažalost, obje su završile spontanim, ali to je već druga priča.
Zato, cure moje drage, držim vam fige i želim vam što manje ludila do bete, jer sam ja proživljavala prave šokove s betom. Neka vam bude pozitivna i pravilno duplirajuća  :Smile:

----------


## Lagunas

Suncokret, draga, nadam se da si izdržala noćas ove temp, jer sam čula da u bol nemaju svugdje klime. Nadam se da si bolje i da ćeš nam uskoro javiti sretne vijesti  :Smile:  
Optimist, hvala od srca,  sigurna sam da je tako ali to praćenje ne/simptoma je jedino što, bar meni, preostaje do bete i teško je ne razmišljati i ovdje sam da pišem o tim strahovima da makar po stoti put pročitam kako sve to može ali i ne mora značiti...

Evo što se meni desilo noćas a nije nikad prije. Sanjala sam vlažne snove i kad sam trebala doživjeti vrhunac umjesto da uživam ja sam doživjela takvo grčenje maternice, tako bolno da sam se probudila hvatajući se za te dijelove! Grozno nešto. Danas je 7dpt,5d.
Unaprijed isprike na opisu...

----------


## žužy

Joj lagunas  :Sad:  to muči mene,u svakom periodu nt a i nakon,kad bi došlo do trudnoče. Moj prvi takav događaj je bio popračen i krvarenjem (nečem te plašiti,samo da ti dočaram kolko se ježim od toga). I sad zadnje krvarenje je bilo u danu nakon nočnog svršavanja. Tako bi rado da mi se to ne događa. I to je bio jedan od razloga zašto pijem normabele. Ne se ponovilo.

suncokret,nadam se da si bolje :Love:

----------


## Lagunas

Žuži draga, tako mi je teško vidim da si prošla kroz 100 sra*a i ne dao Bog da se ikad više ponovi. Mene ta grčenja prate od transfera, prvo jedno 3 dana jako slabo i rijetko no kako dani prolaze postaje sve intenzivnije. Stalno blejim u gaćone da li ću što na ulošku pronaći. U velikom sam strahu jer to nikad prije nisam doživjela. 
Test se tako jako bojim upotrijebiti A opet voljela bih si skratiti muke. Sva sam neka tupa.

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist, hvala od srca,  sigurna sam da je tako ali to praćenje ne/simptoma je jedino što, bar meni, preostaje do bete i teško je ne razmišljati i ovdje sam da pišem o tim strahovima da makar po stoti put pročitam kako sve to može ali i ne mora značiti...


Meni je bila nemoguća misija ne razmišljati i ne pratiti simptome, mislim da je tako većini i potpuno je prirodno. Samo ti hoću reći da simptomi mogu biti simptomi pms-a, ali i trudnoće, kod mene su bili identični, tako da sve koje osjećaju da će dobiti mengu, 50% je da će ju dobiti, 50% je da su trudne  :Smile:  
Meni je tih drugih tjedan dana prošlo u tugovanju, isplakala sam more suza, sve jer sam osjećala da menga dolazi, a bila sam trudna.

Ja bih svakoj ženi rekla da se ponaša onako kako se osjeća, mrzim floskule tipa "opusti se, ne razmišljaj o tome, misli pozitivno", jer svaka negativna misao koja nam prolazi glavom izaziva grižnju savjesti, ne razmišljati o trudnoći u mpo vodama ??? je nemoguće, a na silu se nitko ne može opustiti. 
Ja sam zaključila da je najbolje prepustiti se pa kako bude. 
Ako osluškujem simptome, osluškujem, i to je najprirodnija stvar nakon transfera. 
Ako sam napeta, kako ne bih bila, napeta sam i tako je, pokušavanjem na silu se opustiti postajem još napetija.
I tako za sve…ako sam opuštena i mirna, hvala Bogu, nitko sretniji od mene.

----------


## žužy

Mudro Optimist zbori,nema tu mile lale..tako je kako je i ne možeš protiv sebe. Mogu otvorit knjigu i skužim da pročitam stranice a ne sječam se nečeg,pa listam unatrag. Netko kaže,kloni se foruma, ne čitaj po netu. Mene pak to opušta i još bitnije,krati mi dan. Volim tipkati s curama, curama koje su prošle il prolaze isto ko i ja. Volim si sad pročitati na svim dostupnim stranicama kaj se događa s našom bebicom kad uđem u određeni tt...kao što sam voljela znati kaj se događa u određenom dnt-u.
I istina je...više simptoma trudnoče o kojima stalno čitamo da jesu,sam imala u valjda svakom prirodnom ciljanom ciklusu nego u postupcima koji su rezultirali trudnočom. Tako i ovaj. Samo kao moj uobičajeni prvi dan menge al malo blaži. Cice sam ignorirala jer bi me počele boleti na svakom početku stimulacije.
Lagunas,danas si znači 12. dpo. To je čist lijepi broj dana iza tebe i  :fige:  od sveg srca da ugledaš II !

----------


## Optimist

> Volim si sad pročitati na svim dostupnim stranicama kaj se događa s našom bebicom kad uđem u određeni tt...kao što sam voljela znati kaj se događa u određenom dnt-u.


Tako mi je drago zbog vas  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

> Tako mi je drago zbog vas


 :Love:

----------


## Lagunas

žužy našla sam neki stari post gdje pišeš i najezila sam se cijela. Imam pitanja, i mene bole grudi od injekcija i sad već 2 dana svrbe bradavice, noćas sam se osjećala kao krava muzara, koliko dugo su tebe boljele grudi?  Kad je bol prestala jer ovo je ludo a za to krivim Puregon i plus sada Utrici. Da li si imala ta bolna grčenja svaki put?  I prošli mj sam imala ovakve snove ali me nikad nije ovako zabolilo. I ta krv, kad bi se pojavila? Odmah poslije bolnog grčenja? 

Hvala ti na odgovoru unaprijed!

----------


## stela10

Cure trebam savjet. Danas je 9dpt dvoje trodnevnih i pocelo je krvarenje. Betu bi trebala vaditi u pon. Jeli prerano da danas izvadim betu i rijesim se muke?

----------


## laura33

Nije prerano Stele, ako je dosli do trudnoce beta ce pokazati vec i sada.
Konzultiraj svog mpo dr, ali vjerujem da ce zi i on savjetovati da ucinis isto.

----------


## žužy

> žužy našla sam neki stari post gdje pišeš i najezila sam se cijela. Imam pitanja, i mene bole grudi od injekcija i sad već 2 dana svrbe bradavice, noćas sam se osjećala kao krava muzara, koliko dugo su tebe boljele grudi?  Kad je bol prestala jer ovo je ludo a za to krivim Puregon i plus sada Utrici. Da li si imala ta bolna grčenja svaki put?  I prošli mj sam imala ovakve snove ali me nikad nije ovako zabolilo. I ta krv, kad bi se pojavila? Odmah poslije bolnog grčenja? 
> 
> Hvala ti na odgovoru unaprijed!


Hej :Smile: 
Mene su ti sise bolele još koji tjedan nakon transfera. Ostale su mi jedino malo tamnije i veče bradavice,a sise bole dok ih malo stisnem,tek tolko da se umirim hahaha.
Kaj se tiče tog nočnog svršavanja,zbilja ne jako mučilo,i još ne muči. I to je i bio veči dio odluke da počnem uzimati normabele. Ipak oni opuštaju glatki mišić poput maternice. Do sad sam ih odbijala ali od zadnje takve epizode sam počela sa 3x1 da bi evo več desetak dana bila na 2x1. I da,svaki taj orgazam su pratili bolni grčevi. Prvi put mi je sa svakim grčom letela krv van i zato mi je ostalo u lošem sječanju...makar je s bebom bilo sve u redu. Ali nemreš se smirit. A sad zadnje krvarenje je bilo prije dva tjedna a tu noć su se dogodili ti snovi. Dal ke bilo povezano neznam,ali očito sam sklona krvarenjima i te kontrakcije sigurno nisu pogodovale.
Moraš znati da to što se meni dogodilo ne znači da će se i tebi. Znam da se u ovim periodima nakon transfera ne preporuča sex baš zbog ženinog orgazma. Ali eto,na ovo ne možeš utjecat. Ima tu još cura koje je to mučilo. Ako se ponovi i bude te brinulo,popričaj s gin. o tome.  :Love:

----------


## žužy

> Cure trebam savjet. Danas je 9dpt dvoje trodnevnih i pocelo je krvarenje. Betu bi trebala vaditi u pon. Jeli prerano da danas izvadim betu i rijesim se muke?


stela,nadam se da je krvarenje bilo samo posljedica implantacije i  :fige:  za betu!

----------


## stela10

Zvala sam vg, kažu da je rano za betu i da čekam pon. Strah me jer je tako i zadnji puta krenulo, 3 dana brljavljenja i na dan bete krenula vještica, iako mi sada malo rano za m jer je 12 dana od punkcije

----------


## ljube555

> Zvala sam vg, kažu da je rano za betu i da čekam pon. Strah me jer je tako i zadnji puta krenulo, 3 dana brljavljenja i na dan bete krenula vještica, iako mi sada malo rano za m jer je 12 dana od punkcije


. 

bokic, ja sam imala 7dnt rozi iscjedak koji bio samo jednom na dan slican na rozu vodicu i nestao.... transfer sam imala 5dan blastocisti.... i nakon toga 10dnt skoro pola dana lagan smedi iscjedak samo pri brisanju na wc papiru..i 11dnt beta bila 231 i nesto.... sretno

----------


## stela10

Hvala na podrsci. Nastaviti cu sa terapijom do ponedjeljka i nadati se

----------


## maris1980

Večer curke...
Lagunas i stela, sretno s betama  :Smile: 
Ljube, sretno na idućem UZV, nek se fino vide i plod i srčeko... Kod mene se na 5+1 vidjela GV, a na 6+1 plod i srčeko..
Žužy čitam tvoj post, jer cijeli dan (8+5) brinem kak me cice ne bole kao ova 3 tjedna ranije, pa vidim da je kod tebe bilo slično... 
Svaki klinac me brine, nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, osim tamnih bradavica, i malo većeg trbuha. 
Cure sretno vam svima od srca, nek vam budu visoke bete i bezbrižne i uredne trudnoće  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

Bok cure! Mislila sam kako neću pisati, niti razmišljati o tome kako se osjećam, ali jednostavno ne mogu pobjeći od toga... 20.7. je bio transfer 2-dnevnih i sad treba čekati do 4.8. 
Ovaj put radim i nemam priliku baš puno mirovati pa se nadam da nisam pretjerala  :Sad:  
Kad bi mogla najranije raditi test?

----------


## bubekica

10dnt dvodnevnih, najnajranije, nemoj prije. I to neki osjetljivi, ako nadjes gdje gravignost ultra.
Drzim fige na stotu!

----------


## Lagunas

Dobro jutro svima! 
Cure, hvala na pozzz vibrama! 
Meni je danas 9dnt 5d, grudi i dalje velike i bolne. Trbuh se kao malo ispuhao i sad samo moje salo visi :D . Plačem na svaki klinac i ne znam kako me muž podnosi. Osjećam se kao ni na nebu ni na zemlji. Test se ne usudim napraviti, toliko puta sam vidjela tu drugu crtu da bi uvijek na kraju ispalo da je evaporacijska  :Sad:  

123beba, ne žuri s testovima, molim te. Poslušaj bubekicu i ako bude neg opet ga uzmi sa rezervom.

Suncokret, nadam se da si bolje. Javi se kad stigneš! 

Maris hvala. I ja tebi držim fige da nam budeš sretna i zadovoljna trudnica!

----------


## ljube555

> Dobro jutro svima! 
> Cure, hvala na pozzz vibrama! 
> Meni je danas 9dnt 5d, grudi i dalje velike i bolne. Trbuh se kao malo ispuhao i sad samo moje salo visi :D . Plačem na svaki klinac i ne znam kako me muž podnosi. Osjećam se kao ni na nebu ni na zemlji. Test se ne usudim napraviti, toliko puta sam vidjela tu drugu crtu da bi uvijek na kraju ispalo da je evaporacijska  
> 
> 123beba, ne žuri s testovima, molim te. Poslušaj bubekicu i ako bude neg opet ga uzmi sa rezervom.
> 
> Suncokret, nadam se da si bolje. Javi se kad stigneš! 
> 
> Maris hvala. I ja tebi držim fige da nam budeš sretna i zadovoljna trudnica!


Draga slobodno napravis test ,ako trudnoca vec i sada bude pozitivni..... Sretno od srca

----------


## suncokret19

Bok. Evo mene, još sam u bolnici, bit ću do srijede kada vadim betu a dalje ćemo vidjeti. Od kada sam bolnici mi nisu radili uzv, mislim da nije imalo ni smisla kad je prošlo 2-3 a sad je i vikend. nakon 8 dana nespavanja, sada već 2 noći spavam kolko tolko normalno. Dva dana sam dobila injekciju protiv bolova, no jučer mi nije trebala!!   :Smile:  već se osjećam puno bolje,bolovi su sve rjeđi i nekako jačine ko menstrualni. Eto, samo mi je užasno biti u bolnici.. peru me užasno hormoni pa obavezno svaku večer plačem   :Sad:   i odma se smijem sama sebi.. ali to je valjda od hormona. grudi su mi još bolne,drigih simptoma nemam.
Pozdrav cure i hvala što mislite na mene!!

----------


## laura33

*Suncokret*- drzi se, najgore je iza tebe sada. Drzim  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## Lagunas

Evo mene opet sa nedorečenim rezultatom....
Naime, napravila sam test, neke sa interneta koje sam dobila, i sad opet ista stvar! Pa ja stvarno ne mogu pobjeći od tih drugih linija..opet se vidi samo kad se dobro zagledam i pod određenim kutom..istina je da je jednake debljine ali toliko je svijetla da je ne mogu ni uslikati. 
Pa stvarno nemam sreće  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

suncokret, drz se hrabrice!

Lagunas, na 9dnt 5dn i ne moze biti bas tamna
Sutra ponovi s istom vrstom testa ako ga imas, a u pon slobodno vadis betu

----------


## Lagunas

Pozdrav cure! Nemam lijepih vijesti. Napravila sam 2 ista testa, u istom urinu, jedan je skroz negativan A drugi pokazuje istu nijansu kao onaj jučer. Pretpostavljam da sam baksuz da dobijem takve testove gdje ću vidjeti nešto, jer moje oči žele vidjeti A razum ne želi prihvatiti. Pomirila sam se sa rezultatom i otići ću napraviti betu reda radi.
U 9 mj slijedi nastavak naše borbe sa jednim smrzlicem  :Smile: 
Svim drugim parovima želim više sreće! Svaka vaša pobjeda ujedno je i naša!

----------


## eryngium

Lagunas  :Love: 
Al svejedno  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi.

----------


## Katjuša

:Love:  *lagunas* 
nadam se da možda još ima kakve šanse

----------


## stela10

Beta 0

----------


## žužy

stela,žao mi je  :Love: 

Lagunas, :fige:  za betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su testići bili pokvareni!

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je *stela*  :Sad: 
Lagunas jesi danas išla možda betu raditi?

----------


## Lagunas

Ne, sutra idem jer sam tek popodne mogla do uputnice. 
Te testove sam dobila na poklon od neke cure koja si ih naručuje preko interneta, one One step, tanke sa zelenim štapićem. Ima li tko iskustva sa njima? ?
Hvala na podršci ali nisam ja te sreće  :Sad:

----------


## Lagunas

Stela drži se! Naša borba se nastavlja! Na mojoj adresi stanuje upornost! Svaki pad mi je težak ali nekako se dignem sa još većim prkosom i namjerom da ne posustanem! 
Ne kaže se uzalud da ono što nas ne uništi, ojača te....

----------


## Katjuša

imam ja te One step, nikad druge crtice nisam vidjela.. Ni sjenke..
jesi možda i danas radila test?
Stvarno se nadam da će biti sutra neka lijepa brojčica kod tebe..  :fige:  Za slučaj da ne, vidim da kod tebe ima upornosti i pozitive,i idemo dalje u borbu  :Love:

----------


## Lagunas

Eto mene sa odgovorom zašto su bile te nevidljive crte...naime današnja Beta iznosi 10,1. Biokemijska.  Sad bar znam da do trudnoće može doći i samo je pitanje vremena kada će jednom biti sve u redu. Ovo je veliki korak za nas.

----------


## suncokret19

Lagunas žao mi je!! šaljem ti puno zagrljaja   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Lagunas  :Love: 

suncokret jako me razveselila tvoja beta!
lijepu trudnocu ti zelim!

----------


## stela10

Suncokret čestitam
Lagunas nada uvijek postoji :Smile: , Kao što sama kažeš barem znaš da do trudnoće može doći

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,šaljem zagrljaj  :grouphug:

----------


## Katjuša

*Lagunas* žao mi je zbog bete i biokemijske, ali kako kažeš, ima i u tome malo pozitivnog makar..  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Lagunas :hug: 
Poslije svega nadala sam se da će ta jedna biti dovoljna. Želim ti puno snage za dalje i ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET

----------


## Inesz

Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike 
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## željkica

Meni danas 5 dan nt nervoza se počinje javljat a i neki osjećaj da nema ništa. ...danas bas bezvoljna , a možda je samo takav dan...

----------


## nena77

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu i nova u IVFu. Embriotransfer mije bio 14.09 3.dan, dva embrija. Jedan je normalni osmostanicni no drugi je vec seasnestostanicni. Prosla sam cijelu temu, no mozda mi je promaklo, dali je itko imao ovakvo iskustvo? Kako se mogu tako razlicito razvit? Kako vec deset godina sanjam o majcinstvu bojim se da me ne ponese... spava mi se stalno, trbuh zateze, probada ali nisam imala nikakav spotting, curke natekle i ultra osjetljivih bradavica, sve si govorim da je to od hormona, ipak sam nafilovana. Testic bi trebala raditi u pon 28. , ali neda mi vrag mira pa sam kupila dva i probat cu jedan u ned. Po prirodi sam Zeljka-znatizeljka, i sve bi da se dogodi jucer, ali ova neizvjesnost... ajme

----------


## Zima77

takav je dan,,,samo pozitiva
 :fige:  :fige:

----------


## nena77

10.dpt nisam mogla odolit i ipak jucer popiskila testic, negativan... joj kako sam ljuta na sebe sto se nisam strpila i jos malo letila na krilima srece... mozda je bilo prerano... Humano bi bilo da nas ovih dva tjedna stave u hibernanciju  :Confused:  . Ponavljam si da jos nije gotovo. Jeza me vata od ponediljka, regularno vrime za testic i muz ide na brod. Ma krasno, kako bilo to cu prolazit sama... I dalje u svim simptomima, bradavice bole i zare, prduckam ko lng terminal,piskim ko na stopericu, zatezanja u trbuhu i spavanje, oh spavanje, mogla bi cili dan prespavat... grrrrrrrrrrrrr do ponediljka cu vec bit spremna za ludaru

----------


## Snekica

nena dobrodošla nam i brzo se preselila na trudnički pdf! Sretno! 
željkice go go go!

----------


## Kadauna

14.09. transfer dva embrija stara 3 dana, dakle punkcija je bila 11.09.?
Zeljka-znatizeljka odnosno nena77 slobodno ti pišni test i danas, on mora biti pozitivan ako si trudna. 


A što se tiče simptoma, hm..... o tim ranim simptomima, mislim da si dijelom rane simptome gotovo umišljamo, dio e sigurno i zbog pojačanog progesterona koji uzimamo a dio može stvarno biti od trudnoće, iako ja u obe trudnoće nisam imala simptoma posebnih, zato i nisam baš pobornik te teme. 

Slobodno pišni test - čak ako su dobri testovi - sad kad si već 14 dpo možeš pišnuti test usred dana. SRETNO!

Različiti razvoj embrija. Ma i ovaj osmostanični je mogao za par sati biti 16-stanični kao i tvoj drugi embrij treći dan. B>olje je iskreno da su malo napredniji nego kad su zakašnjeli. Razlozi različitog razvoja mogu biti razni - ali ne beri brigu o tome sad, pišni test - čekamo  :Smile: )

----------


## nena77

nesto mi steka sa odgovorima
Ma popiskila prekjucer i nista, mozda je ipak bilo prerano... Imam ih jos tri pa mi je bilo u planu sutra, preksutra i napokon taj famozni ponediljak. Ne dam se obeshrabrit, do zadnje se nadam. A ako ne bude sad bit ce iz druge, ako ne iz trece... pametnij popusta, mislim da ce to bit moja maternica jer sam ja kad nesto odlucim tvrdoglava ko krdo tovara  :Raspa:  
javim sutra kako je proslo

----------


## vatra86

I ja cekalica, danas fet. Beta 13.10., bit ce test prije nekad..
Svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete i poz testove

----------


## lasta

Vibram vatra..

----------


## adriaa

pozdrav svima! vibram za curke koje su u iscekivanju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
samo da ohrabrim NENA77, moj dobitni ciklus je bio s jednim 7stanicnim embrijem 3dan

----------


## nena77

da se javim, piskila testic jutros i nista... Nema veze, idemo dalje. Da budem iskrena i nisam previse vjerovala da ce uspit iz prve, nisam ja te srice... Ali kao sto rekoh pametnij pousta, a to nisam ja  :Wink:  . Cekam ponedjeljak da vidim kad mozemo ponovit 
nije pitanje hoce li, nego kad ce? 
navijam za sve ostale cekalice

----------


## zelimo_bebu

FET bio danas, 2 blastice....sad čekam.....uhh

----------


## željkica

> FET bio danas, 2 blastice....sad čekam.....uhh


Sretno!Uf cekanje nagori dio , meni je danas 9 dnt već sam nestrpljiva počela bit!

----------


## Lotta81

Želomo_bebu  i željkice sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno!  :Smile:  
Lotta,  ima li dobrih vijesti kod tebe? ~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

Inesz ništa od dobrih vijesti kod nas. Sad sam u fazi da bi glava van iz svega ovoga, a srce još neda. 
Sad mozgamo što dalje.

----------


## Bananka

Bok cure,
evo i mene...danas je 2dnt.

Željkice, ima li novosti, jesi vadila betu? Koju terapiju primas?
Zelimo bebu, kad planiras betu ili test?
Grickavjestica, super za broj folikula. ~~~ za JS. Kad je punkcija?

Sretno svima!

----------


## Bananka

Joj, vidim da sam neke slucajno preskockila...sorry!

Vatra, pa i vi ste u akciji. Kako si i kad vadis betu/piskis testic?

Nena,zao mi je zbog neg.testa. hoces vaditi betu?
Lotta, zao mi je.

Svim tuznicama veliki hug!

----------


## željkica

Idem danas vadit betu! Cure sretno

----------


## Popsi

Bok cure,zene!
Evo da se i ja javim nakon dugo citanja.bila sam na fetu 23.9. blastice.i ovo cekanje me izluđuje.od simptoma nista posebno osim grceva u jajnicima i trbuhu.malo bolne cicke ali to je od utrogestana.
Zeljka cekamo tvoju betu danas.

----------


## Bananka

Sretnooo do nebaaaa za lijepu betu!!
Javi nam dobre vijesti.

----------


## Medeja

Držimo fige!

----------


## vatra86

Bananka sretno i tebi!

Ja od nedjelje do utorka piskim jos ne znam tocno koji dan, a u sri sam planirala betu, samo nisam jos na ti da saznam rezultat.
A imam iste simptome kao Popsi..samo je meni fet bio 25.9.

----------


## žužy

Sretno cureeee!  :grouphug: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Popsi

I ja sam planirala piskit od nedjelje do utorka a i srijedu ic vadit betu.jer nemogu cekat betu do subote.izludila bi.nekako mi ti dugo 17 dan.uvijek do sad sam iska 12 dan vadit.

----------


## eryngium

:fige:  svima!

----------


## Zima77

svima  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: :fige

----------


## Popsi

Danas 11 dnt moj test pozitivan. :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Popsi čestitam! !!!

----------


## Popsi

Hvala.ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem.

----------


## Zima77

Super ,,,

----------


## željkica

Današnja beta 106 manja je Al je pravilno narasla, u petak je trebam ponovit.

----------


## Zima77

super vijesti vibram za dalje,,,,

----------


## Popsi

Zeljkica to je super  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

zeljkice - šta ti misliš o beti?

meni ona unatoč duplanju ne izgleda dobro - to je 22 dpo? to je 17. dan nakon transfera blastice?
beta je u prosjeku tad već veća od 2000.....

----------


## vatra86

Popsi super za test. Zelim ti veliku betu!

Željkice neka na kraju ipak sve ispadne dobro ~~~~~~~~~~

Meni i dalje minus na 10dnt, u sri beta cisto da potvrdimo

----------


## željkica

Svjesna sam da je mala i bi bilo puno bolje da je veće vidit ćemo u petak.

----------


## Bananka

Popsi cestitam. Hoces vaditi betu?

Zeljkice, cestitam na duplanju i nadam se da ce sve biti dobro!!

Vatra, kao sto sam na drugom mjestu napisala  :Wink:  nadam se da ce te beta iznenadit!

----------


## Popsi

Hvala,vjerojatno cu sutra vadit betu.

----------


## Lunale

Pozdrav drage zenice! 

Nova sam na forumu i trenutno u fazi cekanja bete pa sam zakljucila da je bolje cekati u drustvu nego sam  :Smile:  
Transfer mi je bio 28.9. tj 5.dan od punkcije i vracene su mi dvije blastice, 4 smo pohranili. Nisam nesto optimisticna jer kao da cu dobiti mengu al naravno, nada je tu do zadnjeg! Ginekolog mi je rekao da betu izvadim u ponediljak tj 14.dnt ali vec sam se naoruzala testovima i krecem od sutra. 

Svim cekalicama zelim srecu a vama s plusicima cestitam  :Smile: )))

----------


## iva777

Popsi super za testic , drzim fige za betu!!
Zeljkice sretno sa duplanjem!!! 
Bravo cure lijepe vijesti!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo transfer obavljen,na kraju vracenja jedna blastica od dogovorenih 2 ali dr kaze blastice super kvalitete pa da se ne riskira s blizanackom trudnocom 4 blastice pohranjene ako zatreba a nadamo se da nece sad tek pocinje prava borba sa zivcima  :štrika:  :štrika:  ...  cestitam  cure nadam se da cu biti vase srece..

----------


## Popsi

Cure,moja beta na 13 dnt 1 blastice nevjerojatnih 955 i nesto.
Lunale i grickavjestice sretno.

----------


## Lunale

Danas mi je 8.dnt i imala sam cisti +. Ali stomak me boli bas kao da cu dobiti svaki cas i mucnina mi je... Lako je moguce da je + lazan od injekcije koju sam dobila nakon transfera?

----------


## iva777

> Cure,moja beta na 13 dnt 1 blastice nevjerojatnih 955 i nesto.
> Lunale i grickavjestice sretno.


Popsi suuuper beta!!!! Cestitam   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lunale

Popsi cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Popsi cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ,Lunale ~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic,sretno..

----------


## Popsi

Lunale jesi pisnula test?drzim fige da bude +

----------


## Lunale

Popsi, jesam i to jucer i danas i oba su +. danas mi je 9.dnt... bojala sam se da mi je lazno pozitivan zbog one injekcije koju sam dobila 4.dnt pa sam zvala ginekologa i odmah je rekao da je vjerojatno od nje, al da izvadim betu sada u petak. Dosta se losije i osjecam, cak danas nisam isla na posao. Imala sam hiperstimulaciju ali ona se vec jedno 5.dnt lagano smirila, zadnja 2,3 dana mi je sve gore (bol u trbuhu, mucnina, mantavica). Pijem Bromergon... Ukratko, ko ce ga znat sta mi je  :neznam:  Vidit cemo sta u petak kaze beta a test cu svejedno napravit i sutra, cisto da gustam u plusicu ako ga jos bude

----------


## Popsi

Lunale nadam se da je i danas test pozitivan.vibram ~~~~~~~za veliku betu.meni to sve mirisi na trudnocu.sretno draga  :Wink:

----------


## Lunale

Uh sta da ti kazem, evo opet plusic! Srce mi lupa sve jace i vec mastam kako cu ti se pridruziti ali do sutra moram pokusat ostat na zemlji...  :Cekam:  
Gricka, kako si nam ti?

----------


## Popsi

Cestitam draga.to je to.~~~~~~~~~~~sutra za vellliiiikkkkuuui betu

----------


## žužy

Čestitam cure!  :Very Happy: 
Lunale,moguče da se loše osječaš od Bromergona,on zna baš koma sjest na želudac.
Ali isto tako,i hiper se oče pojačati ako dođe do trudnoče. Ti si još i primila hcg injekciju nt.
No,ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je plusič tu zbog bebe (a vjerujem da je,jer vidjela bi dali blijedi crtica iz dana u dan  :Smile: )i  :fige:  za lijepu betu sutra!

Željkice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Grička ..........opaaaa......tp je bome veeelka beturina ....možda i 2  :Heart:  vidiš na UZV .....
Lunale...~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru betu...

Moja beta 11 dnt 390....puseee

----------


## željkica

Žužy  :Kiss: !

Čestitam cure!!!!

----------


## Popsi

Zelimo bebu super beta.cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Popsi

Zeljkica jel ti ponavljas jos betu?

----------


## željkica

Da sutra, jako me strah svjesna sam da neće bit dobro Al nada uvijek postoji.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Da sutra, jako me strah svjesna sam da neće bit dobro Al nada uvijek postoji.


Nadam se da će biti sve u redu....i od srca ti ti želim.

----------


## Popsi

Zeljkica i ja se nadam da ce sve ispast dobro.drzi se.

----------


## antonija15

Ja danas imala transfer,od 7 js dobila 2 blastociste,jedna savršena a druga malo lošija,ovu bolju mi vratili a lošiju zamrznuli.dr F. mi radila transfer i uopće mi nije bilo ništa jasno kad me počela ispitivati je li mi loše,muka i boli li me trbuh,svašta,a još k tome nisam ni jednom doživila kao danas da me dr pošalje da odem do pola isprazniti mjehur.nikad čudnijeg transfera nisam imala,sestre samo kolutale očima.nakon svega kaže jajnici su dosta povećani pa stiskaju maternicu.na kraju svega ja ostala skroz zbunjena

----------


## Grickavjestica

.

----------


## Grickavjestica

Popsi krivo odg htjela sam lunale odg a slucajno tebi  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Ok sam za sad tek je 2 dnt pa je vjerojatno rano za ikakve simptome,citam vase dobre vijesti i nadam se istom... cestitam na +  :Very Happy:  ...

----------


## Popsi

Antonija15 sretno.gricka nisam u toku kakav odgovor?

----------


## Popsi

Skuzila sam.sad mi tek izbacilo tvoju poruku.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Zima77

Draga samo hrabro držim fige za betu....

----------


## Lunale

Cure upravo mi mailom stiga nalaz bete, znaci danas je radila 11.dnt i 96.8 je.  Nisko, normalno, ok?

----------


## željkica

Beta 483!!!

----------


## žužy

Jeeeeeee željkice savršeno!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Popsi

Moja beta danas 16 dpt 4619. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Zeljkice to je super :Shy kiss: 
Lunale malo je niza beta ali bitno da se pravilno dupla.drzim fige da sve bude ok.  :Shy kiss:

----------


## željkica

Još sam pod rezervom u četvrtak idem na uzv, i nadam se da ću tada odahnuti. Popsi čestitam od srca!

----------


## Medeja

Joj, koliko plusića, cure, čestitam vam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug: 
*Lunale*, ja sam imala 11dnt betu 65 pa je sve ispalo savršeno.

----------


## Popsi

Lunale sad sam nasla neku statistiku bete po danima nakon ovulacije i tvoja je taman kakva treba bit.sretni draga

----------


## Lunale

Nadam se Popsi, hvala ti  :Kiss: . Hvala i Medeji, sigurno da sam sad malo optimisticnija. Nekako sam bila klonila jer su mi svi rekli kao: niska je al moooozda sve bude ok... shvatila sam to kao vise da je lose nego dobro al trebam se postaviti i reci: kvragu sta bude, bit ce! Nista ne mogu uciniti a ne bude li ovaj put, bit ce drugi put  :Smile: 

P.S. Popsi i Zeljkice, cestitam na divnim betama!!!  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Lunale znam kako ti je evo i ja sam krenula s malom betom pa je pravilno rasla,u četvrtak idem na uzv , valjda ce sve bit kako treba!
Sretno!!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo za beteeeeeeeeeee  :grouphug:

----------


## antonija15

danas mi je 2.dnt jednog 5-erostaničnog embrija i jutros me probudila užasna bol na području maternice,budući da su mi jajnici dosta povećani možda je od toga?

----------


## Zima77

> Lunale znam kako ti je evo i ja sam krenula s malom betom pa je pravilno rasla,u četvrtak idem na uzv , valjda ce sve bit kako treba!
> Sretno!!!!


Super draga to je to sretno dalje

----------


## Popsi

Lunale sretno danas drzimo fige sa se beta lijepo dupla .

----------


## Lunale

Cure evo nalaz, danas je 360,7.  Kako se uopce racuna duplanje???

----------


## Lunale

Koliko bi trebala biti ako se pravilno dupla a u petak je bila 96.8?

----------


## eryngium

> Koliko bi trebala biti ako se pravilno dupla a u petak je bila 96.8?


Tolika kolika je. Čestitam!

----------


## Lunale

Jel, znaci dobra je? aaaaaahahahahahaha HVALA  :Smile: )))) Volim vas SVE!!!!  :grouphug: 

Idemo, idemo cure, koja je sljedeca za betu?  :Heart:

----------


## Popsi

Cestitam lunale.beta ti je suuppppeeerrrr.kad ces na ultrazvuk? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lunale

Hvala Popsi, jos ne mogu doci sebi  :Smile:  u stvari sam betu trebala vaditi sutra, rekao mi je 4 dana iza prve, da vidi kako se dupla ali sam ja bila nestrpljiva pa je napravila danas. Sutra mu se moram javit da mi zakaze pregled  :Smile:  evo odma sam smiksala voca da se nasopam vitaminima hehe

----------


## žužy

Lunale,super brojkica :Very Happy:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Lunale cestitam...evo ja guram 6 dnt i vec razmisljam da kupim testic beta tek u petak,nemam nikakvih simtoma ni bolova osim grudi ali one bole od utrica...hvata me neka viroza osjecam se malaksalo i grlo zateze nezz dal smijem uzimati ista ako se pogorsa(maxflu ili sumeci aspirin)?

----------


## Popsi

Draga tako je i meni bilo.nadam se d ce i kod tebe bit dobitni.nemoj nista uzimat.caj limun i med samo.testic nemoj radit prije 9 dpt.sretno

----------


## Grickavjestica

Eto bas sam se pohvalila da je sve u redu kad ono sinoc prije spavanja krv...lagano krvarenje traje i dalje ali bez ikakvih bolova.sinoc sam zaspala u suzama jer sam uvjerena da je trudnoca neuspjesna...cure jel imala koja slicnu situaciju?

----------


## Popsi

Draga nadam se da je to implantacijsko.

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Draga nadam se da je to implantacijsko.


I ja samu sebe uvjeravam u to ali nezz koliko je to moguce,meni svako krvarenje lose zvuci.

----------


## žužy

Grickavjestica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je krvarenje posljedica gniježđenja.
Javi se doktoru,možda ti reče ranije izvaditi betu..i miruj.
Kak prehlada?

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grickavjestica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je krvarenje posljedica gniježđenja.
> Javi se doktoru,možda ti reče ranije izvaditi betu..i miruj.
> Kak prehlada?


Javila sam se mailom cekam odg..a prehlada jaca neg jucer,sinoc sam se budila par puta sva preznojena lijecim se cajem,medom,limunom..

----------


## žužy

Kažu da pad imunuteta pogoduje implantaciji..nadam se da je to stvar kod tebe. Nije još sve gotovo,bitno da nemaš bolove i da ne krvariš jače.
Ako te bude bolelo grlo,smiješ neke pastile...al drži se ovoga kaj uzimaš.  :Love:

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Kažu da pad imunuteta pogoduje implantaciji..nadam se da je to stvar kod tebe. Nije još sve gotovo,bitno da nemaš bolove i da ne krvariš jače.
> Ako te bude bolelo grlo,smiješ neke pastile...al drži se ovoga kaj uzimaš.


Hvala draga nadam se da imas pravo...

----------


## Lunale

Grička, da ih nazoveš telefonom? I ja se nadam da je implatacija draga, kako si danas?

----------


## tanatana

Grickavjestica, nazovi ih telefonom. Biti ćeš mirnija nego da čekaš na mail i razmišljaš što bi sve moglo biti.

----------


## nena77

evo mene opet medju cekalice
danas et 1 js
odbrojavanje pocinje

----------


## Grickavjestica

Zvala sam rekla je da uzimam lijekove kao i do sad i u petak ipak idem betu vadit,nek se ne brinem da kao neke zene uredno imaju M 3 mj i ne kuze da su trudne(nezz kakve to veze ima) kao sve bilo odlicno i samo je pitanje vremena kad ce uspjet rijetko koja zena od prve uspije...ugl nist nezz opet ni zasto ni kako :Confused:  :Sad: ..krvarim i dalje cak i malo vise neg jutros al nemam bolova za sad. Ugl sta bude bit ce ocito nema pomoci.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno svima ~~~~~~
Za lijepe i previlnorstuće bete ~~~

*[QUOTE ... rijetko koja zena od prve uspije...[/QUOTE]
*

Na sreću ova gornja rečenica ne stoji.  :Smile: 

Evo jednog zanimljivog linka:
https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/he...er-five-cycles

-studija iz 2011. godine, dio izvješća Assisted reproductive technology in Australia and New Zealand; 

-na temelju 66 347 ivf ciklusa, Izvješće donosi ove podatke:

- nakon  *1. ivf-a*  u svim dobnim skupinama žena,   *21, 1 %* postupaka završilo je živorođenim djetetom

-kumulativni učinak uspjeha ivf-a mogao se pratiti do 5. pokušaja; tako da su šanse za živorođeno dijete nakon 5 ivf postupaka za sve dobne skupine bile oko 40%

-svaki dodatni pokušaj (6. ivf, 7. IVF...) donosio je povećanje šansi za uspjeh svega oko 0, 7 %




Mlada žena zbilja ima velike šanse da postane mama nakon prvog, dobro određenog ivf postupka.

Sretno svima  :Smile:  Ma koliko postupaka imale iza sebe, ma koliko godina imale  :Heart: !

----------


## Popsi

Gricka kakvo je danas stanje?

----------


## Grickavjestica

Nikak  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  prava M  je stigla 7 dana ranije nazalost za mene ovaj put bitka izgubljena...u petak cu znati kad mogu na sljedeci postupak posto imamo smrzlice nadam se uskoro.

----------


## Popsi

Bas mi je zao.drzimo fige za smrzlice.

----------


## Bananka

Grickavjestica, jesi piskila test ili vadila betu? Pa kak je dosla 7 dana ranije, grrr  :Sad:  !!
Drzi se i vidim da planiras sljedeci postupak  :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

Grickavjestica nastavi uzimati terapiju. Ne prekidaj. Vadi betu u petak.

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grickavjestica nastavi uzimati terapiju. Ne prekidaj. Vadi betu u petak.


Uzimam sve normalno ali nema to bas nekog smisla kad znam da nist od trudnoce i curim ko luda vec 3.dan cak mi i uobicajena menga slabije ide i 3 dan vec pomalo staje(sorry na opisu al nezz drukcije reci).Ma vadit cu betu jer doktorica inzistira i odmah novi termin uzeti za dalje...

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grickavjestica, jesi piskila test ili vadila betu? Pa kak je dosla 7 dana ranije, grrr  !!
> Drzi se i vidim da planiras sljedeci postupak


Nisam jos ni jedno ni drugo..betu bih sutra trebala vaditi a test nema smisla  kad je vjestica stigla ranije...ni meni nije jasno da sam tako rano prokrvarila al na sljedecem terminu se nadam svim odgovorima i nadam se da se ovo nece ponoviti..

----------


## Grickavjestica

Nalaz krvi pozitivan na trudnocu...nezz kolika beta samo su mi tel rekli da je pozitino.ali ja uvjerena bila da je gotovo. I dalje krvarim od jucer i lagane grceve imam u donjem dijelu trbuha. Pitala sam sta mogu uciniti ako se nastavi preko vikenda kaze nista,sam nek nastavim uzimati utrice,jos sam u soku moja dusica se bori a ja nisam vjerovala u pon opet idem betu vadit i molim Boga da sve dobro prode i ova krv stane...

----------


## lasta

Draga ja sam krvarila dosta dugo. Cca 12tt. Utrice sam pila. Ako pocne boliti pravac na hitnu. Ako ne laganini.

----------


## željkica

Zašto ti nisu rekli kolika je???

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Zašto ti nisu rekli kolika je???


Neznam,a i ja bila toliko zbunjena da nisam to ni pitala ve  odmah okrenula pricu na krvarenje jer me sad stvarno strah ako ovak nastavim krvarit nece biti dobro. Kako si ti?

----------


## željkica

A više ih ne možeš nazvat? Ma ja sam nikako nisam još prokrvarila u ponedjeljak idem na uzv pa ćemo vidit Šta dalje.

----------


## Zima77

Transfer obavljen mrvice su na sigurnom kod mamice i neka ostanu sljedećih devet mjeseci,,,,

----------


## žužy

Zima,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu!

željkice,Grickavjestica, :fige:   :fige:

----------


## Lagunas

Grickavjestica  nam se dobrim vijestima!
Zima, Nena77 ~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu! 
I ja sam od utorka na odbrojavanju sa 1 smrzlicem  :Smile:

----------


## Lajka

Pozzz, cure. Da i ja javim svoj rezultat 12 dan nakon transfera - jutros test negativan.
Sasvim lagano,tek toliko da se primijeti na ulosku, smeđkasto mi ide od cetvrtka, pokusala sam se uvjeravati da je implatacijsko, ali ocito nije. Danas cu prestati s utrogestanima pa cu valjda i normalno prokrvariti. A, prosla dva puta sam unatoc utricima jako prokrvarila i par dana prije.
Ovo mi je bio treci put, i sad me vec hvata panika. Ne kuzim zasto se nece pa nece implatirati???

----------


## laura33

*Lajka* nemoj nikako prestajat sa terapijom dok ne izvadiš betu. Ne mora značiti da je sve gotovo, ma masa cura ovdje je krvarilo na samim začecima trudnoće.

----------


## Lajka

Jooo,hvala ti na potpori, ali 12 dan bi test ipak trebao biti pozitivan  :Sad: 
I prosli put su me cure hrabrile da nek ne odustanem, iako sam htjela, ipak nisam odustala, ali bilo je tako kako je test pokazao. Sad sam zato i cekala da ga napravim jos kasnije, a ne 10 dan, kako obicno radimo, i eto...
Ne znam, mozda se jos predomislim i nastavim uzimati. Nada zadnja umire. 
Hvsla, i puno srece svima koje su u iscekivanju, i onima koje imaju betu.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Lajka, žao mi je radi negativnog testa.

Koliko si imala do sad ukupno  transferiranih embrija? Koje su vam dijagnoze, koliko imaš godina,  kako reagiraš na terapiju, kakav ti je amh, fsh?

----------


## Lajka

Imala sam do sad 3 transferirana embrija. Prva 2 postupka sam tamo napisala. Dijagnoza su mi jajovodi kojih nemam. Sad sam navrsila 38, i uzimala sam 22 ili 23 ampule gonal, i 5 crtrotida. Doktor mi rekao da je na to ocekivan broj stanica izmedu 5 i 8, ja ih imala 2, toliko i folikula. Jedna je bila nezrela,a druga bila 8-stanicni zametak  :Sad:  
Brojevi su mi inace relativno ok, za godine; amh 12,5. Fsh 5,7.
Ma, stalno spominjem da je moj problem implatacija. 
Da, sada me razocarao i tako mali dobiveni broj stanica. Nadala sam se bar kojem smrzlicu  :Sad:

----------


## Lajka

Teoretsko pitanje- da je trudnoca, ovakva rana,u razdoblju kad radimo testove;  a prestane se s utricima na dan-dva, dogodi li se odmah pobacaj, ili bi zametak prezivio i bez toga koji dan??

----------


## antonija15

Nisam sigurna ali ja svaki put nakon 3 neuspijela pokušaja 3. dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića bi prokrvarila tako da radije ne prekidaj terapiju do vađenja bete.ja ti isto imam problem sa implatacijom,trenutno čekam ishod 4. postupka.svi nalaz su mi uredni papa,brisevi,hormoni,imunološke pretrage ali jednostavno neće,s tim da sam kako kaže dr. poprilično mlada,28 godina.kad sam pitala zašto ne dolazi do implatacije dobila sam odgovor da je to jednostavno nešto što se nije dogodilo prirodnim putem i logičnog odgovora nema.

----------


## Inesz

> Imala sam do sad 3 transferirana embrija. Prva 2 postupka sam tamo napisala. Dijagnoza su mi jajovodi kojih nemam. Sad sam navrsila 38, i uzimala sam 22 ili 23 ampule gonal, i 5 crtrotida. Doktor mi rekao da je na to ocekivan broj stanica izmedu 5 i 8, ja ih imala 2, toliko i folikula. Jedna je bila nezrela,a druga bila 8-stanicni zametak  
> Brojevi su mi inace relativno ok, za godine; amh 12,5. Fsh 5,7.
> Ma, stalno spominjem da je moj problem implatacija. 
> Da, sada me razocarao i tako mali dobiveni broj stanica. Nadala sam se bar kojem smrzlicu



Imala si samo tri transferirana embrija, mislim da je na temelju tog broja transferiranih embrija rano donijeti zaključak da ne dolazi do implantacije. Za to treba imati puno veći broj transferiranih embrija odličnog morfološkog izgleda... Koliko ste vremena pokušavali ostvariti trudnodnoću prije vanmaterične? 

Slabo si reagirala na gonale, ali i doza gonala je bila prilično niska s obzirom da tvoju dob. Od kad ti je nalaz amh i fsh? Je li ti dr prije postupka brojao antralne folikule? 
Jesi li bila potražiti drugo mišljenje u neku drugu bolnicu ili privatnu polikliniku?

----------


## Lajka

Antonija, sad sam malo prosla tvoje zadnje postove, ti si 2 dana za mnom, kako ti je ? Sto je s onim krvarenjem?
Tebi bi danas bio 10 dan, ako se ne varam?
Jesi li radila test?
Ne znam, normalno sam nastavila s utricima, ali, koliko vidim, krv ide sve jace. Vec sam rekla, i prije kod mene ti utrici uopce ne utjecu na dolazak m. Pocnem krvariti tocno u sekundu kad i inace treba doci. I krv, odn.proslih dana te smede mrljice mi nisu ličile na dobro, bas zbog te tamnosmede boje, koja bi prije bila stara krv, a ne implatacijska  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Ma, užas  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Lajka

> Imala si samo tri transferirana embrija, mislim da je na temelju tog broja transferiranih embrija rano donijeti zaključak da ne dolazi do implantacije. Za to treba imati puno veći broj transferiranih embrija odličnog morfološkog izgleda... Koliko ste vremena pokušavali ostvariti trudnodnoću prije vanmaterične? 
> 
> Slabo si reagirala na gonale, ali i doza gonala je bila prilično niska s obzirom da tvoju dob. Od kad ti je nalaz amh i fsh? Je li ti dr prije postupka brojao antralne folikule? 
> Jesi li bila potražiti drugo mišljenje u neku drugu bolnicu ili privatnu polikliniku?


Imala sam toliko koliko sam mogla. Nikad nisam ni dosla do potencijalno veceg broja. O morfoloskom izgledu mi nikad nitko nije nista rekao tako da ne znam kakvog su izgleda bili. Istina, biologinja u petrovoj kaze " dobili smo jedan lijepi osmostanicni zametak", i to je sve sto znam. 
Nalazi su mi od ove godine. Antralne folikule mi nitko nikad nije brojao, ni ne znam sto je to? Da ne kazem da me doktor nikad nije ni pregledao "dole" prije postupka. A, iskreno, mislim da nema ni sto vidjeti. Nije mi to uopce zamjerka, ali mi je zamjerka to sto na folikulometriji cijelo vrijeme on nije vidio veliku cistu. Tu mi dođe da se rasplacem. 
Nisam isla traziti drugo misljenje, jer uopce ni ne znam sto da trazim?

----------


## antonija15

> Antonija, sad sam malo prosla tvoje zadnje postove, ti si 2 dana za mnom, kako ti je ? Sto je s onim krvarenjem?
> Tebi bi danas bio 10 dan, ako se ne varam?
> Jesi li radila test?
> Ne znam, normalno sam nastavila s utricima, ali, koliko vidim, krv ide sve jace. Vec sam rekla, i prije kod mene ti utrici uopce ne utjecu na dolazak m. Pocnem krvariti tocno u sekundu kad i inace treba doci. I krv, odn.proslih dana te smede mrljice mi nisu ličile na dobro, bas zbog te tamnosmede boje, koja bi prije bila stara krv, a ne implatacijska   
> Ma, užas


Meni ti je danas evo 11.dnt,nisam krvarila nego 7. i 8. dan sam na ulošku imala male smeđe mrlje,izgledom kao stara krv kao i kod tebe.9. dan sam dobila temperaturu i proljev,a jučer 10. dan me ubijala glavobolja.test sam radila 8. dan u popodnevnim satima i bio je negativan ali se tješim da je možda bilo prerano.

----------


## Popsi

Kad ces ponovit test?
 Ovo mi mirisi na trudnocu! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

željkice kako je,kad imaš uzv?

Grickavjestica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## antonija15

> Kad ces ponovit test?
>  Ovo mi mirisi na trudnocu!


draga moje riječi ti se pozlatile,sutra ću otiči vaditi betu pa da budem na čisto kako stvari stvarno stoje jer me onaj negativni test 8. dan malo ražalostio,ovaj put se trudim biti objektivna i ne tražiti umišljene simptome,stvarno se želim nadati da je ovaj put to stvarno to.

----------


## Lagunas

I ja navijam za pozitivnu i veliku Betu! 
Da vas pitam,
koliko je vas uzelo andol na svoju ruku nakon transfera? Može li to pomoći ili odmoći ukoliko nema vidljivog problema kao što je trombofilija ili problem sa antitjelima?

----------


## Popsi

Grickavjestic i zeljkice kakvo je stanje kod vas?

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Grickavjestic i zeljkice kakvo je stanje kod vas?


Evo meni danas javili rezultat od jutrasnjeg vadenja krvi beta 120 kazu lijepo se od petka poduplala a u petak bila 40 mala je al ide.danas 13 dnt. 27.10 prvi UZ...krvarenje stalo sad samo onak u tragovima kad utric stavim vidim crvenkasto...Hvala Bogu za sad sve super polako osjecam da se u trbuhu dogadaju promjene a i ovaj visak sline me sam tjera na povracanje. I sad nakon 6.5 godina napokon mogu reci da sam TRUDNA.

----------


## Popsi

Cestitam draga.nadam se da ce dalje sve bit ok i da ce krvarenje skroz stat.

----------


## željkica

Nisam se stigla javit jer mi je maleni u subotu završio u bolnicu miš mali, uglavnom u subotu sam prokrvarila , tako da ću na uzv kad prestane i na daljnji dogovor!

----------


## Lajka

Super, cure, bas mi je drago :Smile: 
Zaboravila sam tko je pitao, uhl.ja uzela andol nakon sad ovog transfera. I jos polovicu negdje 9 ili 10 dan...
Jos nisam prokrvarila nikako nego samo ta neka jako tamnosmeda krv, vise kao krema gusta, i nista obilno nego onako kao mrlja mala...
Sve mi je neko cudno. I, ni trbuh me ne boli. Bolio me jako izmedu 5 i 10 dana, sad nista.

----------


## antonija15

Ja evo počela krvariti,za sad ne obilno i ne svježa krv ali je ipak krv.

----------


## žužy

> Nisam se stigla javit jer mi je maleni u subotu završio u bolnicu miš mali, uglavnom u subotu sam prokrvarila , tako da ću na uzv kad prestane i na daljnji dogovor!


Tebi veliki  :Love:  a tvom mišu  :Kiss: ,nek ozdravi brzo. Nadam se da nije ništa jako.

----------


## žužy

Grickavjestica,čestitam,lijepo je narasla beta,baš kako treba! Sretno dalje.

Antonija,testić?

----------


## Leon@

Bok cure,
prije 6 dana sam imala transfer 2 blastociste.
Kad bi mi preporučile da pišnem na test najranije?  :štrika:  Lagano gubim zivce  :Smile:

----------


## Popsi

Antonija kakva je beta?

----------


## antonija15

Beta nula ko kuća

----------


## una99

antonija  :Love:

----------


## Tigo

Joj ja sam nova ovde al sa vestackom oplodnjom nisam!! Htela sam sve da vas pozdravim i pitam smem li da se pridruzim u deljenju srece tuge  straha !!???Inace juce su mi uradili transfer i vise ni sama ne znam kako da se ponasam i sta da mislim!! Al mislima je najteze upravljati pa se smenjuju od onih najsrecnijih do onih crnih bedaka i to sve u roku od par sekundi a verujte meni su sekunde sad kao jedan vek!! Cmok

----------


## Popsi

Bas mi je zao draga. :Love:

----------


## antonija15

Što je tu je,žalosna sam ali proći će.sljedeći mj. ako se jajnici smire idem po smrzlića.(o bože svoje potencijalno buduće dijete nazivam smrzlićem :Laughing: )

----------


## Kadauna

> Bok cure,
> prije 6 dana sam imala transfer 2 blastociste.
> Kad bi mi preporučile da pišnem na test najranije?  Lagano gubim zivce



Leon@ možeš ti lagano već sutra ujutro ali prvimjutarnjim testom napraviti neki test, meni bi bio pozitivan 11 dan nakon punkcije, menije već bio pozitivan i 9. dan i 10. dan nakon punkcije ALI ako si primila HCG booster nakon transfera - onda moraš biti oprezna jer bi ti i test mogao biti lažno pozitivan. Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Leon@

Kod dr. Radoncica  :Smile: 
Budem ipak u subotu ujutro radila test, tako da se mogu fino isplakati do ponedjeljka, ako ne bude + 

A stopericu sam primila samo prije punkcije.

----------


## Leon@

Antonija, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Popsi

Leon@ jesi piskila mozda koji test?

----------


## Leon@

Popsi, nisam... grizem nokte do subote ujutro  :Smile:  (poruke mi jako kasne jer idu prvo na provjeru moderatora) :/

----------


## žužy

Antonija,žao mi je zbog bete...
Eto brzo ćeš ugrijati svoje smrzliče  :Love:

----------


## antonija15

> Antonija,žao mi je zbog bete...
> Eto brzo ćeš ugrijati svoje smrzliče


hvala draga moja,najgore mi je jer mi nitko nezna objasniti zašto ne dolazi do implatacije ako je sve u redu,ali što se može,život ide dalje koliko god bilo teško

----------


## žužy

Znam draga...i ja sam više od svega tražila objašnjenje. Eto...  :Undecided: 
A napraviš sve kaj možeš.
Drž se.

----------


## Leon@

Ipak sam jutros pišnula (nisam više mogla podnjeti osjećaj kao da će menga doći svaki čas).
Znači danas mi je 8dan nakon transfera.
Pišnula sam na onaj jeftini ebay test i pojavila se jaaaako svijetla druga crtica. Vidim ju ja, vidi ju suprug... ali je fakat svijetla... on odbija vjerovati dok ne potamni  :Smile:  a i ja sam nekako skeptična...previše tužnih priča znamo da bi se prerano poveselili.  

E sad, kupila bih danas u ljekarni neki osjetljiviji test, pa ponovila sutra ujutro. Imate neki za preporučiti?

----------


## Popsi

Cure moje kod mene kuca jedno malo  :Heart: 
Prekrasan osjecaj.

Leon@ to je to.sad ce ti svaki dan bit tamnije.sretno i cestitam  :Love:

----------


## Leon@

joooj, iz tvojih usta...  :Smile: 

čestitam ja tebi!! predivno! nadam se da idem tvojim stopama  :Heart:  :Bouncing:

----------


## žužy

Popsi,čestitam na srćeku  :Zaljubljen: 

Leon@,super  :Smile:  u ljekarni probaj tražiti Gravignost Ultra,on je osjetljivosti na betu 10. Nema ga svud ali je rijetki osjetljivi koji se nađe. Sretno dalje!

----------


## Lagunas

Danas je 2nt, fet blastociste i kad sam se maloprije obrisala na papiru su bile žilice i nešto smeđe i sluz, i sve to je veličine nokta.??? Zar nije to malo rano za implantaciju? Stezanje i lagani grčevi prisutni jučer i danas. Da li je imao tko slično iskustvo?

----------


## tanatana

Blastocista je 5 dana stara + još ova dva je 7 dana, a implantacija se događa od 6-12 dana nakon začeća, tako da mislim da je moguće da je implantacija.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Lagunas,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori plusić!

----------


## Lagunas

Kako je lijepo pročitati da je moguće  :Smile:  Iskreno se nadam tomu.
 Žužy i tanatana,  hvala!

----------


## Popsi

Leon@ jesi ponovila test?

----------


## Leon@

jesam, mrvu tamniji, al ne znatno  :Smile:  i dalje jako svijetla crtica.
budem u ponedjeljak išla betu vaditi, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Popsi

U ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu.

----------


## žužy

> Nisam se stigla javit jer mi je maleni u subotu završio u bolnicu miš mali, uglavnom u subotu sam prokrvarila , tako da ću na uzv kad prestane i na daljnji dogovor!


željkice,kako je?

----------


## Zima77

Transfer blastociste je bio 17.10kad mogu raditi test

----------


## žužy

Zima,možeš i ujutro ako želiš,nije prerano 13. dpo. Sretno  :fige:

----------


## Zima77

Probada me u donjem dijelu leda test cu u pon koji da kupim svima sretno☺

----------


## željkica

> željkice,kako je?


dobro je u srijedu su ga pustili kući u ponedjeljak idemo na kontrolu, a ja u utorak idem na uzv i dogovor za dalje.poslije ovog svega nam mora zasjat sunce! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Zima sretnooooooooooo!!!!!!!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

Zima jesi radila test????

----------


## Leon@

> U ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu.


 :Love:  hvala ti draga  :Smile:  u nedjelju bio još jedan sramežljivi plusić na testu, a danas beta 441  :Very Happy:

----------


## Popsi

Uuuu cestitam.super.zelim ti skolsku trudnicu. :Love: 

Zima kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## laura33

> hvala ti draga  u nedjelju bio još jedan sramežljivi plusić na testu, a danas beta 441


Cestitke!  :Smile: 
I sretno dalje!, mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu zelim.

Jel vam to bio prvi postupak?

----------


## Leon@

hvala vam cure. je, i ja si priželjkujem čistu dosadu idućih 9mj.  :Smile: 

da. godinu dana 'potrosila' kod drzavnog ginica, pokusavajuci dobiti ovulaciju s klomifenima (PCOS), pa dosla kod doktora R., već mj. dana kasnije imala ovulacije (stavio me na Siofor), pa počeli sa tempiranim odnosima (klomifenski, a kasnije i 2 pokušaja sa puregonom + stoperice) - tako godinu dana - ni t. od trudnoće.

nakon svih tih pokusaja, preskočili smo inseminaciju, jer je spermiogram dobar, pa je ovo bio prvi IVF pokušaj.

----------


## laura33

*Leon@* - prvi pa uspješan ivf je izvrstan rezultat, super!!!!!! 

A nažalost svi smo gubili vrijeme kod krivih doktora i na raznorazne metode. Mi smo se isto na početku mpo priče odlučili preskočiti inseminacija i krenut na ivf. Srećom da jesmo jer s obzirom na ove neuspjehe bili bi još par stepenica iza...

----------


## NinaDrv

Evo još jedne čekalice bete, jučer mi je vraćen 3-dnevni 8-stanični embrij. Beta je 10.11. ali popiškit ću test koji dan prije :D

----------


## laura33

Sretno onda s testicem, da vas iznenadi na najljepši način  i da ovo iščekivanje brzo prodje!  :Wink:

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje imamo plus

----------


## tanatana

Zima čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Divno! Čestitam!

----------


## Popsi

Super vijesti.cestitam  :Klap:

----------


## željkica

Vauuuuu bravo čestitam! !!!!!

----------


## iva777

Bravo Zima77  cestitam!!

----------


## vatra86

Zima  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Vatra kako si ti koji su planovi. ... sta je said frckom

----------


## žužy

Zima,čestitam!

----------


## tanatana

Danas sam napravila test i negativan je  :Sad:  Danas mi je 13dno i test je onaj osjetljivi 10mIU/ml.
Nastavljam s utrićima do bete u ponedjeljak, a onda u prirodni postupak slijedeći ciklus.

----------


## Zima77

Hvala  sad cekam betu sutra

----------


## bubicazubica

Da se i ovdje pridružim čekalicama..od jučer jedna 8stanična mrva na čuvanju!
danas 1dnt(tek) :Cekam:

----------


## Leon@

sretno svim čekalicama... zima, kakva je beta? :drži_fige:  :Smile: 

ja odbrojavam do prvog UZV-a  :Cekam:  još 10dana

----------


## žužy

bubicezubice,sreeeeetno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tanatana

bubicazubica, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

bubicezubice svu srecu svijeta ti zelim i neka ovaj osmostanicni postane mali smotuljak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laura33

Bubicazubica- sretno  :fige: 

Neka svima ova jesen donese toliko iscekivani *+ * !!!!! <3

----------


## Zima77

Drage moje beta je 1622 uzbudena sam ja ko u utorak ponavljam to zelim svima jess

----------


## Leon@

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super  :Smile:  čestitkeee!!!

----------


## Popsi

> Drage moje beta je 1622 uzbudena sam ja ko u utorak ponavljam to zelim svima jess


Ovo je prava beturina.mozda se iznenadis na ultrazvuku.cestitam.

----------


## iva777

> Drage moje beta je 1622 uzbudena sam ja ko u utorak ponavljam to zelim svima jess


Kakva beta !!! ☺☺☺

----------


## žužy

Zima,super  :Very Happy:

----------


## NinaDrv

Danas sam tek 4 pt, primila me užasna nervoza, teško ću dočekat 15 dan  :Sad:

----------


## Leon@

Nina, skini si neku seriju! Ja sam cijelu sezonu Sex i Grada pogledala, cekajuci da vrijeme prodje  :Smile: 
Sve bu bilo ok  :Wink:  samo pozitiva!
Razmisljaj da si trudna, sve dok se ne dokaze suprotno!! Puno je lakse psihicki, a i bolje se ponasas prema svom tijelu,  bar je tako slucaj kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno svima!
 :Smile:  

Posebna sreca neka prati našu Bubicuzubicu!
 :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Probala sam sa filmovima i serijama i to me držalo par dana ali više ne mogu, živciraju me  :Smile: . 
Jedva čekam vratiti se na posao da si mozak zaposlim s nečim drugim osim ovog. 
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Leon@

Ma samo moras naci neku dovoljno zaraznu  :Smile:  

Inace, meni je najgore na poslu...tek tad surfam svaki simptom i gluposti :/

----------


## vojvodjanka

Meni je svejedno bila kod kuće ili na poslu, moje misli su sa mnom šta god radila

----------


## Kadauna

Mogu li pitati..... zasto ste doma?

----------


## Varnica

Zašto ne?
Ja sam uvijek nakon postupka doma. Nema stresa od posla. U principu ne razmišljam baš o ishodu do dana kada vadim betu. Laganini sve, šetnja, knjige, telka...
I nikad ne radim test doma ranije. 
U biti - uživam...

----------


## NinaDrv

To je i najbolja strategija, uživati i ne opterećivati se, samo što je lakše reći nego učiniti  :Smile: 
Gledala sam Walking dead i još neke slične filmove, ali me kod nekih scena presjeklo pa me bilo strah da to i nije poželjan žanr u ovakvoj situaciji.

----------


## antony34

Kadauna ja sam doma zbog vrste posla koji radim i uvjetima na poslu. Radim dosta fizicki posao i temperatura na poslu je do 6c stupnjeva.

----------


## laura33

Ja sam sva tri postupka dosad radila - malo sam se mjenjala za smjene oko punkcije i to je to, ali za ovaj trenutni postupak sam odlučila uzeti godišnji, čisto za promjenu.
Alo ko što je netko već napisao, moje misli su tu, di god ja bila i što god radila. Nema stvari koja meni olakšava ovo iščekivanje konačnog ishoda.

----------


## Lajka

Ja sam prvi put bila nadobudna i uopce nisam mirovala, sve normalno radila i doma i na poslu; drugi put sva puna griznje savjesti mirovala i stvarno pazila na sve, treci put opet isla raditi,ali nikakve ni najmanje fizikalije, pokusala ne misliti na simptome, osjecaje... I, eto, ni jedna strategija do sad nije upalila.

No, kao da sam zadnja dva puta imala filing u sekundu kad je mrvica odustala od borbe.
Ne znam, vjerojatno zvuci luđacki, ali meni se tako cini.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Ako netko može uzeti godišnji nitko mu ne brani.
Ali ja ne znam kako bih ta dva tjedna prosjedila doma od nervoze.

Ja sam imala 5 postupaka u 9 mjeseci i nisam si mogla priuštiti tako često godišnje i bolovanja.
Između ostalog, radim u školi. Mi ne možemo uzeti godišnji kad nam treba ili kad poželimo. :Grin: 
Nakon svakog sam transfera odmah išla raditi.
Jedini slobodni dani bili su od punkcije do transfera (uvijek je bio treći dan) i to je uvijek nekako palo na vikend pa nisam gubila dane.
Veći problem su mi radile folikulometrije jer radim dosta daleko i ovisim o vlaku.
Ako sam preskočila koji sat s djecom, sve sam to morala nadoknađivati pa mi je bilo jako naporno. :Rolling Eyes: 

Zanimljivo je da sam ostala trudna u postupku koji je bio u najstresnijem trenutku, kraj školske godine i brdo obaveza.

----------


## adriaa

ja sam svaki put nakon transfera radila i ponasala se normalno, u dobitnom ciklusu nisam apsolutno nista radila uglavnom sam prelezala dva tjedna..pravilo je da pravila nema sta god radili ili ne radili,ako su se poklopile zvijezde.
curke cestitam na plusekima!!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ja sam prvi put bila nadobudna i uopce nisam mirovala, sve normalno radila i doma i na poslu; drugi put sva puna griznje savjesti mirovala i stvarno pazila na sve, treci put opet isla raditi,ali nikakve ni najmanje fizikalije, pokusala ne misliti na simptome, osjecaje... I, eto, ni jedna strategija do sad nije upalila.
> 
> No, kao da sam zadnja dva puta imala filing u sekundu kad je mrvica odustala od borbe.
> Ne znam, vjerojatno zvuci luđacki, ali meni se tako cini.


Točno tako se i ja osjećam sad, kao da je mrvica odustala od borbe  :Sad: 
8 dan pt transfera sam, nikakav filing više, kao niti da nisam bila na MPO.

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Točno tako se i ja osjećam sad, kao da je mrvica odustala od borbe 
> 8 dan pt transfera sam, nikakav filing više, kao niti da nisam bila na MPO.


Hoćeš li raditi test uskoro?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ne, neću ga uopće raditi. Ako ne dobijem do 10.11 otići ću vaditi krv.

----------


## Medeja

> Točno tako se i ja osjećam sad, kao da je mrvica odustala od borbe 
> 8 dan pt transfera sam, nikakav filing više, kao niti da nisam bila na MPO.


Točno sam ovako i ja razmišljala, identično.
Nisam imala apsolutno nikakve simptome, baš sam bila jadna.
Pa me beta iznenadila.
Isto mi je bio 5. postupak i isto prvi u kojem sam čekala vađenje bete jer sam bila uvjerena da je propao.

Svim ti srcem želim da se varaš i da će te beta iznenaditi.

----------


## Krisss

Pozdrav svima! Već duže vrijeme povremeno čitam vaše postove, a evo sad osjećam potrebu pridružiti se i pisanjem  :Smile:  Čestitam curama s plusićem i držim fige ostalima! Jučer sam bila na svom prvom transferu, dvije blastociste. Betu vadim za 12 dana i baš mi je potrebna podrška! Osjećam da od vas mogu dobiti onaj dio razumijevanja jer se nalazimo u sličnim situacijama  :grouphug:  Bila sam u blago stimuliranom ciklusu (GonalF 1350/Orgalutran 3/Ovitrelle), aspiracija folikula 29.10., 8 jajnih stanica.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Točno sam ovako i ja razmišljala, identično.
> Nisam imala apsolutno nikakve simptome, baš sam bila jadna.
> Pa me beta iznenadila.
> Isto mi je bio 5. postupak i isto prvi u kojem sam čekala vađenje bete jer sam bila uvjerena da je propao.
> 
> Svim ti srcem želim da se varaš i da će te beta iznenaditi.


Hvala draga na ohrabrujućim riječima  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

Kris, držimo fige za blastice!

----------


## Krisss

Hvala Medeja! Baš sam uzbuđena! Sutra idem na posao pa će mi vrijeme valjda brže prolaziti...

----------


## Lagunas

Kris i Nina  :fige:   :fige:  !!!!

----------


## iva777

Kriss , NinaDrv : fige : fige ... sretno od srca !!!!ja .evo i ja danas transfer 2 osmostanicna 3 dan.beta za 12 dana

----------


## laura33

Svim čekalicama bete od srca želim sreću i držim  :fige: 

Jedva čekam da vam se pridružim!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Pomoc po javio mi se smedi iscjedak malo sam u panici

----------


## Lajka

> Točno tako se i ja osjećam sad, kao da je mrvica odustala od borbe 
> 8 dan pt transfera sam, nikakav filing više, kao niti da nisam bila na MPO.


Sad sam tek vidjela ovo, i najiskrenije se nadam da te osjećaj vara.
I nemoj raditi test, misli da je sve u redu i čekaj dobar nalaz bete. Znam da je gotovo nemoguće, ali pokušaj misliti pozitivno. Pusa! I sretno!

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## Krisss

Drage, jučer, treći dan nakon transfera, sam osjetila da mi je hladnije nego inače, kao pad tjelesne temperature. I grudi me manje bole i manje su napete, a rasturale su me. Jeste imale slična iskustva? Strah me da ovo nisu dobri znakovi. I iako svi kažuda ne razmišljam o tome ne mogu si pomoći! Zima jel' iscjedak još traje? Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Sad sam tek vidjela ovo, i najiskrenije se nadam da te osjećaj vara.
> I nemoj raditi test, misli da je sve u redu i čekaj dobar nalaz bete. Znam da je gotovo nemoguće, ali pokušaj misliti pozitivno. Pusa! I sretno!


Neću raditi test, danas mi je 11 dan pt, pojavio mi se smeđi iscjedak.
Ako ne procurim, u ponedjeljak idem vaditi krv, to će mi biti 14 dan pt.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Kriss , NinaDrv : fige : fige ... sretno od srca !!!!ja .evo i ja danas transfer 2 osmostanicna 3 dan.beta za 12 dana


Sretno i tebi draga  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Kod mene je krenulo obilno krvarenje  :Sad:

----------


## Krisss

> Kod mene je krenulo obilno krvarenje


Žao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Kod mene je krenulo obilno krvarenje


Oh, Nina, baš sam se nadala da te je osećaj varao. Odboluj, pa nastavi dalje jer drugog izbora nema. Grlim!

----------


## žužy

Nina,žao mi je :Love: 
Budeš vadila betu?

----------


## iva777

Joj Nina zao mi je  :Sad: (

----------


## iva777

Cure , mislim napravit test u petak( 8dpt 2 osmerodtanicna) necu izdrzati !! Jel to prerano

----------


## Medeja

> Cure , mislim napravit test u petak( 8dpt 2 osmerodtanicna) necu izdrzati !! Jel to prerano


Da, prerano je.

----------


## ema 1

Pozdrav cure
Evo i ja danas radila test 10dnt 2 8st ICSI
I negativan je
Dali je možda bilo rano obzirom da sam negdje našla podatak da ICSI ima

----------


## ema 1

Početne niže vrijednost bete

----------


## Medeja

Odakle to? Nema to veze. 
Žao mi je zbog minusića, pričekaj još dva dana pa napravi opet test.
Ili vadi betu.

----------


## Ginger

ponovi test za dva dana
ja sam svaki put imala icsi - u prve dvije trudnoce pocetna beta je bila niska, a u trecoj poprilicno visoka
a nije imalo veze ni sa spolom, jer su sve cure

----------


## ema 1

Ginger
Hvala na odgovoru pronašla s tvoje niske bete i hanumica Fata je negdje pisala o niskim betama nakon ICSI pa se jos lovim za svaku slamku test je bio iz popodnevnog urina
Mada inače dobijem pod utricima ovaj put jos nisam a isto tako kod ivf mi je Test bio 10 dnt pozitivan pa ga ti sad znaj. A vidjet ćemo sutra ili prekosutra ako ne dobijem do tad, ali sto je tu je, izgleda ćemo opet u postupak.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Nisam vadila betu, krvarenje je bilo obilno.
Danas ću zvati doktoricu da vidim kad mogu ponovo u postupak, da iskoristim još ova dva stimulirana na koje imam pravo prije nego što idioti donesu novi zakon kojim će ograničiti stimulacije i broj oplođenih stanica  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Cure , mislim napravit test u petak( 8dpt 2 osmerodtanicna) necu izdrzati !! Jel to prerano


iva777 ako je bila rana implantacija moguce je da ti test pokaze al onaj najosjetljiviji.
Bilo je cura tu da su vec 8 dnt trodnevnih embrija radile test, i bilo je pozitivnih. Al ako ti bude negativan ne odmah biti tuzna.
Zato ako se hoces postediti toga...onda sacekaj. 
Meni je na 9 dnt bila jasno vidljiva crtica i sa ne najosjetljivijim testom.(dvodnevni)

----------


## sara79

> Hvala cure 
> Nisam vadila betu, krvarenje je bilo obilno.
> Danas ću zvati doktoricu da vidim kad mogu ponovo u postupak, da iskoristim još ova dva stimulirana na koje imam pravo prije nego što idioti donesu novi zakon kojim će ograničiti stimulacije i broj oplođenih stanica


Nina  :Love:

----------


## iva777

> iva777 ako je bila rana implantacija moguce je da ti test pokaze al onaj najosjetljiviji.
> Bilo je cura tu da su vec 8 dnt trodnevnih embrija radile test, i bilo je pozitivnih. Al ako ti bude negativan ne odmah biti tuzna.
> Zato ako se hoces postediti toga...onda sacekaj. 
> Meni je na 9 dnt bila jasno vidljiva crtica i sa ne najosjetljivijim testom.(dvodnevni)


Hvala Sara, napravit cu u petak test, pa i ako bude negativan necu se puno opterecivati , bar cu nastojati, jednostavno sam shvatila da kad mi je sudjeno , mi je sudjeno i ako ovaj postupak ne uspije idem dalje, jednom vec bude  :Smile: ) ipak , sve ima svoje zasto da, i zasto ne! Kad bude moje vrijeme , bit ce .zato cu od petka do bete( utorak ) radit svaki dan po 1 testic , da si mlo skratim vrijeme.  :Smile: )

----------


## iva777

Svim curama sretno ~~~~~~za +++ i betice, i zelim vam puno strpljenja  !!  :Kiss: ***

----------


## Destiny child

Iva 777 svaka čast, to je stav :Love:   Inače , ja sam u 1.IVF  ICS radila test 8dnt (bio transfer 4staničnog) i test bio negativan, 10.dan nakon transfera pokazalo jedva vidljivu crticu, a 11 dnt se crtica dobro vidjela. I ja sam ih kao i ti skoro svaki dan radila do bete i sad ih imam za uspomenu.    

Baš me zanima o čemu najviše ovisi kada test pokaže plus. Da li o tome koliko stanični embrij je vraćen, danu implantacije...?  BHCG se počinje lučiti nakon implantacije, negdje sam pronašla da je to oko 10dnt, ali po nekoj logici višestanični embriji bi se trebali prije implantirati...ili ipak to ne ovisi o broju stanica? Zna li netko?

----------


## Krisss

> Iva 777 svaka čast, to je stav  Inače , ja sam u 1.IVF  ICS radila test 8dnt (bio transfer 4staničnog) i test bio negativan, 10.dan nakon transfera pokazalo jedva vidljivu crticu, a 11 dnt se crtica dobro vidjela. I ja sam ih kao i ti skoro svaki dan radila do bete i sad ih imam za uspomenu.    
> 
> Baš me zanima o čemu najviše ovisi kada test pokaže plus. Da li o tome koliko stanični embrij je vraćen, danu implantacije...?  BHCG se počinje lučiti nakon implantacije, negdje sam pronašla da je to oko 10dnt, ali po nekoj logici višestanični embriji bi se trebali prije implantirati...ili ipak to ne ovisi o broju stanica? Zna li netko?


Evo ja ne znam odgovore, ali bih ih rado čula!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

E i mene zanima  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

Embrio se može implantirati tek kad dostigne stadij blastice. Stadij blastice je 5dno. 
Znači ako se napravi transfer blastice embrio se može implantirati već slijedeći dan. Ako se napravi transfer embrija starog 3 dana onda se taj embrio razvija još dva dana do blastice i tek se onda kreće implantirati. 
Procjene su da se embrio može implantirati između 6dno i 12dno, a to nitko ne može znati koji dan će se dogoditi. 
Razina hcg-a počinje rasti nakon što se embrio implantirao.
Nadam se da sam ovo razumljivo objasnila  :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

Hvala tanatana!

----------


## Destiny child

Tanatana, e baš to mi je falilo...znači i kada dođe do stadija blastice embriju treba različito vrijeme za implantaciju.

----------


## tanatana

Da

----------


## bubicazubica

Hej drage cure.
Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške,na svim lijepim željama i riječima.Nije me bilo na forumu nakon transfera moje mrve...otišla sam u malo mjesto na moru,uživala,meditirala, bila pozitivna da pozitivnija nisam mogla..do jučer(obrnuta slika,totalni raspad sistema)..danas nam je 14 dnt,i nalaz bete kaže 1.4.
Ne mogu reć da se nisam nadala,jesam od sveg srca,iako je sve od samog početka bilo nekako krenulo krivo,i uspješnost od samo 3%(godine,jedna mrva,loš tajmning svega)..čak sam i imala blijede + zadnjih tri dana,osjećala se totalno ko prava trudnica(napuhanost u donjem dijelu,piškila svakih pol sata,ja koja idem dva put na dan na wc).
Danas slijedi ispuštanje boli,i baš me briga tko me vidi da plačem ili sam tužna...imam pravo na to,kao i vi drage moje kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo...prevrnut ću cijelu kuću naopako,u zaostatku sam s čišćenjem(mada mm stvarno puno pomaže)...riješiti se tableta i svih hormona.
Sutra,sutra je novi dan,skupiti ćemo komadiće razbijenih snova i spojiti ih u jednu novu lijepu pozitivnu cjelinu...za možda još jedan postupak,razmišljanja o nekim daljnim planovima...jednom nogom prema izlaznoj strategiji...a onda kupujem psa :Trep trep: 

Svim sretnicima iskrene čestitke,od srca neka sve bude u najboljem redu!!!!!!
Tužnicama samo veliki zagrljaj i ne dajte se!Jake ste i hrabre,i s tom mišlju u nove pobjede!!!

p.s.možda naletim koji put kao Casper,da vidim kako napredujete
 :grouphug:

----------


## Krisss

> Hej drage cure.
> Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške,na svim lijepim željama i riječima.Nije me bilo na forumu nakon transfera moje mrve...otišla sam u malo mjesto na moru,uživala,meditirala, bila pozitivna da pozitivnija nisam mogla..do jučer(obrnuta slika,totalni raspad sistema)..danas nam je 14 dnt,i nalaz bete kaže 1.4.
> Ne mogu reć da se nisam nadala,jesam od sveg srca,iako je sve od samog početka bilo nekako krenulo krivo,i uspješnost od samo 3%(godine,jedna mrva,loš tajmning svega)..čak sam i imala blijede + zadnjih tri dana,osjećala se totalno ko prava trudnica(napuhanost u donjem dijelu,piškila svakih pol sata,ja koja idem dva put na dan na wc).
> Danas slijedi ispuštanje boli,i baš me briga tko me vidi da plačem ili sam tužna...imam pravo na to,kao i vi drage moje kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo...prevrnut ću cijelu kuću naopako,u zaostatku sam s čišćenjem(mada mm stvarno puno pomaže)...riješiti se tableta i svih hormona.
> Sutra,sutra je novi dan,skupiti ćemo komadiće razbijenih snova i spojiti ih u jednu novu lijepu pozitivnu cjelinu...za možda još jedan postupak,razmišljanja o nekim daljnim planovima...jednom nogom prema izlaznoj strategiji...a onda kupujem psa
> 
> Svim sretnicima iskrene čestitke,od srca neka sve bude u najboljem redu!!!!!!
> Tužnicama samo veliki zagrljaj i ne dajte se!Jake ste i hrabre,i s tom mišlju u nove pobjede!!!
> 
> p.s.možda naletim koji put kao Casper,da vidim kako napredujete


Rasplakala sam se!  :Crying or Very sad:  :grouphug:

----------


## iva777

Bubicazubica, jako mi je zao, uzmi si vremena za oporavak, saljem ti zagrljaj!!!:love

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  



> Rasplakala sam se!

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala ti draga...vibram za tvoj pozitivan test u petak,i naravno veliku betu!
Budi pozitivna,što god da se događa,dobro ili loše(ja vjerujem u ono prvo),mala mrva to osjeti,zato pozitiva i lijepe misli!
Meni je u prošloj t. pozitivan bio 5dnt 2bl..one se sigurno rano implantiraju i pozitivan je tako rano.
Sad sam bila skulirana do 10 dnt,jer nije imalo smisla ih raditi,jer sam primila na dan tr. i 4dnt brev. 1000iu..i tad sam počela s njima,i na svima je bio blijedi +,i danas..ali ß je rekla svoje.(od 10-13 dnt sam imala jedan roskasti trag,jednom na dan,napuhnuta maternica,i užasan pritisak,i pipi 50 puta na dan)




> Bubicazubica, jako mi je zao, uzmi si vremena za oporavak, saljem ti zagrljaj!!!:love

----------


## sara79

> Hej drage cure.
> Hvala vam svima na riječima podrške,na svim lijepim željama i riječima.Nije me bilo na forumu nakon transfera moje mrve...otišla sam u malo mjesto na moru,uživala,meditirala, bila pozitivna da pozitivnija nisam mogla..do jučer(obrnuta slika,totalni raspad sistema)..danas nam je 14 dnt,i nalaz bete kaže 1.4.
> Ne mogu reć da se nisam nadala,jesam od sveg srca,iako je sve od samog početka bilo nekako krenulo krivo,i uspješnost od samo 3%(godine,jedna mrva,loš tajmning svega)..čak sam i imala blijede + zadnjih tri dana,osjećala se totalno ko prava trudnica(napuhanost u donjem dijelu,piškila svakih pol sata,ja koja idem dva put na dan na wc).
> Danas slijedi ispuštanje boli,i baš me briga tko me vidi da plačem ili sam tužna...imam pravo na to,kao i vi drage moje kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo...prevrnut ću cijelu kuću naopako,u zaostatku sam s čišćenjem(mada mm stvarno puno pomaže)...riješiti se tableta i svih hormona.
> Sutra,sutra je novi dan,skupiti ćemo komadiće razbijenih snova i spojiti ih u jednu novu lijepu pozitivnu cjelinu...za možda još jedan postupak,razmišljanja o nekim daljnim planovima...jednom nogom prema izlaznoj strategiji...a onda kupujem psa
> 
> Svim sretnicima iskrene čestitke,od srca neka sve bude u najboljem redu!!!!!!
> Tužnicama samo veliki zagrljaj i ne dajte se!Jake ste i hrabre,i s tom mišlju u nove pobjede!!!
> 
> p.s.možda naletim koji put kao Casper,da vidim kako napredujete


Jako mi je zao  :Love: 
Neznam uopce sto bi ti pametno u ovom trenutku napisala osim tog da skupis snage za jos jedan postupak i hrabro naprijed u nove pobjede  :Heart:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Kiss: 
hvala ti,od srca...i bit će tako...
pozitivna sam osoba,i samo pozitivno razmišljam koliko god da mi teško bilo..promijeniti ovaj današnji dan ne mogu,zar ne..?znači,preostaje samo budućnost i razmišljanje i stvaranje planova za dalje!




> Jako mi je zao 
> Neznam uopce sto bi ti pametno u ovom trenutku napisala osim tog da skupis snage za jos jedan postupak i hrabro naprijed u nove pobjede

----------


## sara79

> hvala ti,od srca...i bit će tako...
> pozitivna sam osoba,i samo pozitivno razmišljam koliko god da mi teško bilo..promijeniti ovaj današnji dan ne mogu,zar ne..?znači,preostaje samo budućnost i razmišljanje i stvaranje planova za dalje!


To je stav pobjednika, bravo  :Kiss:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> hvala ti,od srca...i bit će tako...
> pozitivna sam osoba,i samo pozitivno razmišljam koliko god da mi teško bilo..promijeniti ovaj današnji dan ne mogu,zar ne..?znači,preostaje samo budućnost i razmišljanje i stvaranje planova za dalje!


Jako mi je žao zbog tebe! Sve to sto nam se događa je tako nepravedno, ali u pravu si, od tugovanja nema koristi. Samo što je mnogima teško da te sve negativne emocije potisnu i istinski pozitivno krenu dalje. Zato ti se divim zbog takvog stava! I sigurna sam da mora dovesti do cilja, kad-tad! Često citiram svoju prijateljicu (ne znam koga je ona citirala) - "kako zračiš tako i privlačiš"!

----------


## iva777

> Hvala ti draga...vibram za tvoj pozitivan test u petak,i naravno veliku betu!
> Budi pozitivna,što god da se događa,dobro ili loše(ja vjerujem u ono prvo),mala mrva to osjeti,zato pozitiva i lijepe misli!
> Meni je u prošloj t. pozitivan bio 5dnt 2bl..one se sigurno rano implantiraju i pozitivan je tako rano.
> Sad sam bila skulirana do 10 dnt,jer nije imalo smisla ih raditi,jer sam primila na dan tr. i 4dnt brev. 1000iu..i tad sam počela s njima,i na svima je bio blijedi +,i danas..ali ß je rekla svoje.(od 10-13 dnt sam imala jedan roskasti trag,jednom na dan,napuhnuta maternica,i užasan pritisak,i pipi 50 puta na dan)


Hvala i tebi draga za dobre zelje, pozitivan stav sigurno nece skoditi, slazem se i koliko god je tesko svjesni smo da je svaki postupak moguci neuspjeh , al opet nekako sve to nespremne docekamo.
U glavi sam se pomirila s tim da cu jednom sigurno uspjeti jer je previse toga na sto nemozemo utjecati, i da cu nastojati sto prije skupit snage za novi pokusaj.
Tako i sada, imam svakakve simptome, cudim se vlastitom tijelu  :Shock:   :Wink: 
Jucer od popodne sam imala jake grceve i probadanja ovaj put bas u maternici( za razliku od prethodnih dana u jajnicima) da sam morala sjest, osjecaj kao pred mengu samo jos jace.prosli postupak sam imala takve simptome dan prije bete, 13dpt(1 blastice)
E sad tko ce ga znati 7dpt je jucer( 3d transfera ) jel rano , jel kasno , jel ima nade....sto pitanja i sto mogucih odgovora  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala draga...



> Jako mi je žao zbog tebe! Sve to sto nam se događa je tako nepravedno, ali u pravu si, od tugovanja nema koristi. Samo što je mnogima teško da te sve negativne emocije potisnu i istinski pozitivno krenu dalje. Zato ti se divim zbog takvog stava! I sigurna sam da mora dovesti do cilja, kad-tad! Često citiram svoju prijateljicu (ne znam koga je ona citirala) - "kako zračiš tako i privlačiš"!

----------


## bubicazubica

Vjerujem u onaj najpozitivniji odgovor-ima nade,beta ima završnu riječ,a mi samo možemo mozgati o tome što,kaka i kako,dal je rano,ali ne???
Pravila nema,svaki put bi isčitavala ove stranice,pipkala se,uspoređivala,na kraju shvatiš da nema dvije iste osobe,sa istim simptomina,niti  da je svaka trudnoća po nekom ps-u.
U mojoj prir.tr-imala smeđarenje tri dana,bolove za poludit-mislila m.jedino što je bilo drugačije grudi su me boljele
U br.2-luda kakva jesam,od 4 dnt blastice radila testiće,pozitivni-probadanja,bolovi,imp.k.,i naravno grudi
Fet-skoro pa nikakvi simp.,malo sitno nešto,zanemarivo,tako da sam znala
Sad-svašta nešto,pozitivno,probadanja,napuhnutost maternice,pipi,bolna leđa,grčevi u nogama,venama(to mi je bilo novo),grudi...
I sad ti budi pametan od svega toga :Rolling Eyes: 
...zato glavu gore i sutra je dobar dan!!!!!

----------


## red pepper

bubicezubice baš mi je žao što nije uspjelo.Ali nemoj da ti padne na pamet odustati. Dok ima jajnih stanica ima i šanse. Glavu gore i smišljaj strategiju za idući pokušaj.Bar ti si optimist :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

Evo moj nalaz kaže beta 8,23 IU/L  :Sad:  
Sestra na sv. duhu rekla da nastavim s terapijom i za tjedan dana ponovim betu, ako ne prokrvarim u međuvremenu. A moja ginekologica da je vjerojatno biokemijska. 
 :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

Mirujete li nakon transfera ukoliko ne radite fizički posao? ako ste npr.učiteljica kao ja.

----------


## iva777

> Mirujete li nakon transfera ukoliko ne radite fizički posao? ako ste npr.učiteljica kao ja.


Ako se dobro osijecam i ako nije u pitanju hiper, u pravilu ne odmaram ,prvi put sam se vratila na posao odmah drugi dan, a sad ovaj postupak sam odmarala 3 dana ( bio je blagi hiper) i nakon toga sam se vratila na posao.

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam u 1.postupku bila bez posla pa mi mirovanje nije bio problem   :Smile: 
Sad neznam što napraviti.. na otpusnom pismu mi piše mirovanje  (hiper nemam jer sam pila samo estrofem) a ja sestru nisam pitala ništa o tome..

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam u prvom postupku mirovala 2 dana jer sam imala blagu hiper...Ovaj put sam išla na posao isti dan na posao nakon transfera (ionako cijelo vrijeme sjedim i manje se naprežem nego doma s malim djetetom). Prema mom iskustvu nema to mirovanje nekog prevelikog značaja...ako je embriju suđeno da se primi primit će se. Znam ih koje nisu mrdnule 2 tjedna pa ništa, a znam i koje su radile fizički teže poslove od mene pa je uspjelo... Meni je dr.Kniewald, a on je ipak netko tko netko i nešto u ovom području, u prvom postupku rekao da je nabitnije u tom periodu biti smiren i imati skladan odnos sa partnerom,... ako je blagi hiper koji ne zahtjeva hospitalizaciju piti puno tekućine... Iako znam osobe koje su bile pod nezamislivim stresom pa su ostale trudne.

----------


## Medeja

> Mirujete li nakon transfera ukoliko ne radite fizički posao? ako ste npr.učiteljica kao ja.


Ja sam ti profesorica u srednjoj školi i nakon svakog sam postupka išla raditi odmah sljedeći dan. Slobodne dane sam si sredila samo od punkcije do transfera (i sama znaš da sam onda morala svaki propušteni sat nadoknaditi, ali izdrži se).
Ostala sam trudna u 5. postupku u svibnju, odradila svoje do kraja šk.god. i s novom šk.god. otvorila komplikacije i sada sam doma.
Taman sam bila puna 4 mjeseca kada sam otišla na čuvanje.

Na nalazu mi je uvijek pisalo umjereno mirovanje što podrazumijeva da nećeš dizati teške stvari, baviti se napornom tjelovježbom i sl.

----------


## Destiny child

Moja beta danas 1,2...Menge još nema, 30dc...valjda će uskoro doć...Bilo bi prejednostavno da je uspilo opet iz prve...Sada malo odmora, pa ćemo u novi postupak, probat ću u prirodni...   Ne znam kada se nakon FET-a može opet u stimulirani postupak...

----------


## Kadauna

ustvari možeš odmah, nema tu čekanja, nisi uzimala ništa (ili?) osim utrogestana.. tako da nema tu velikog čekanja. 

Šaljem ti veliki hug..... 

destiny child, znaš li kakvi su ti embriji sad u FET-u vraćeni? koliko njih? koji stadij? kakve kvalitete? jesu ti išta rekli gore na Vuku?


U međuvremenu zamrznute blastice imaju odlične izglede, nekad čak bolje nego u "svježem postupku" da završe trudnoćom, ali kod nas u HR nažalost još uvijek "svašta" zamrzavaju -  pa tako i slabo ili potpuno neperspektivne zametke.

----------


## Destiny child

Kadauna ja sam imala zamrznute jajne stanice iz 2011. (pametni Milinovićev zakon) pa su ih sada odmrzavali i oplodili. Od 9 jajnih stanica koliko smo ih imali 5 preživjelo odrmzavanje, 3 se oplodile, 2 došle do stadija morule 5.dan i te 2 su vraćene. Pitala sam otvoreno bilogicu kako joj se čine, rekla je da mogu proći.  Ma i doktorica je rekla da im je uspješnost sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama jako mala. Biologica kaže da i ako su se dogodile takve trudnoće uglavnom su završavale spontanima. Iako baš doktorica kaže da je nedavno jedna cura uspjela sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama. Šteta što 2011. nismo mogli zamrznuti embrije, možda bi situacija bila bolja. Gdje je danas Milinović, boli ga džon za njegov glupi MPO zakon, a ja i svi ostali iz tog perioda još i danas snosimo posljedice zbog toga. Najradije bi ga tužila, zbog svih ovih estrofema,decortina i utrogestana kojima sam se filala zabadava ovaj put. Ali ima jedna istina, Bog sve vidi i sve naplati....(iako nisam vjernica u smislu da idem u crkvu), pa će tako i njega njegov križ snaći...Eto, tada 2011. mi je bilo bitno da imam barem jedno dijete i rekla sam više nikada u stimulirani i na punkciju, ali kako da tim malim okicama odolim kada me pitaju hoću mu roditi bracu ili seku...

----------


## Destiny child

zaboravih napisati...na Vuku mi rekli prestanak uzimanja sve terapije, pa sljedeći ciklus doći 3dc....

----------


## tinika2

Jutro svima........imam jedno pitanjce. 10 dnt 2 blastociste imam minus na testu. Da li da se nadam nekom cudu da ce se taj minus pretvorit u plus ili da otplacem i krenem dalje? Betu bi tek u ponedjeljak trebala vaditi.

----------


## iva777

> Jutro svima........imam jedno pitanjce. 10 dnt 2 blastociste imam minus na testu. Da li da se nadam nekom cudu da ce se taj minus pretvorit u plus ili da otplacem i krenem dalje? Betu bi tek u ponedjeljak trebala vaditi.


Tinika zao mi je minus  :Sad:  Ali Beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj, cekaj betu i nastavi obavezno sa terapijom.

----------


## tinika2

Hvala na odgovoru. Naravno da cu nastaviti s terapijom,ali kao sto vjerojatno znas ovo me izluđuje........i znam da i ako ima trudnoce vec bi trebao biti plusic,jedva vidljiv,slabmu nekim tragovima,bilo kakvi ali trebao bi biti.....tako da se ne nadam bas previse....

----------


## evella

Evo da se i ja pridruzim, prije tjedan dana sam imala prvi transfer jednog tri dana starog osmostanicnog embrija (od 4js ,samo se jedna oplodila). Prvih tjedan dana sam bila puna pozitive,vjerovala sam da je to-to .. Jedan ali vrijedan! ...Vjerovala sam u to.. Bolile cu me cicke, onako bas bolile.. Medutim prije par dana je to prestalo,sada ih samo onako malo osjetim.. Nekakvi cudni bolovi su poceli preksinoc kao da cu procuriti svaki tren,ta bol me probudi i onda trcim na wc da vidim jesam li procurila i onda-olaksanje jer nema nista na gacicama i tako me i sinoc bol probudi... I sada sam bas depresivna, sve vise i vise sam uvjerena da nije uspijelo.. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim ovih bezobraznih simptoma da cu dobiti.. Meni je ovo prvi IVF prije toga sam imala jedan AIH ,i divim se vama kraljicama koje ovo sve prolaze po ko zna koji put..

----------


## iva777

> Evo da se i ja pridruzim, prije tjedan dana sam imala prvi transfer jednog tri dana starog osmostanicnog embrija (od 4js ,samo se jedna oplodila). Prvih tjedan dana sam bila puna pozitive,vjerovala sam da je to-to .. Jedan ali vrijedan! ...Vjerovala sam u to.. Bolile cu me cicke, onako bas bolile.. Medutim prije par dana je to prestalo,sada ih samo onako malo osjetim.. Nekakvi cudni bolovi su poceli preksinoc kao da cu procuriti svaki tren,ta bol me probudi i onda trcim na wc da vidim jesam li procurila i onda-olaksanje jer nema nista na gacicama i tako me i sinoc bol probudi... I sada sam bas depresivna, sve vise i vise sam uvjerena da nije uspijelo.. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim ovih bezobraznih simptoma da cu dobiti.. Meni je ovo prvi IVF prije toga sam imala jedan AIH ,i divim se vama kraljicama koje ovo sve prolaze po ko zna koji put..


Evella , potpuno isto sam se ja osjecala u oba postupka. Tesko je to naravno ali moramo biti svjesne i pozitivnog i negativnog ishoda.samo tako mozemo nastaviti dalje.pokusaj biti sto pozitivnija, opusti se...nazalost mi tu nemozemo puno utjecati na postupak , ali vjeruj mi lakse ti kad se okupiras sa necim i kad previse ne razmisljas o tome.zaista ti zelim od srca da ti uspije !

----------


## suncokret19

Ista situacija i kod mene.. 5dpt 1 blastociste,FET, s tim da nemam nikakvih ama baš nikakvih simptoma, ni sise ni nadutost od utrića.. 3 dana me nešto dolje probadalo a sad ni to... jučer sam dva puta već plakala što sam uopće išla u postupak.. što sam se ičemu nadala.. nadam se da su to samo hormoni... 
Uglavnom, ludnica je ovo čekanje... čitam knjige, idem na posao i uspijevam se na kratko prebacito mislima na nešto drugo, ali većinu vremena me prati osjećaj neuspijeha.. 
U prošlom poatupku sam imala teški hiper i nisam se ni u snu nadala da ću ipak ostati trudna..tako sam i sada to primjenjivala,da kao neće uspjeti pa ču se iznenaditi testom.. ali simptoma nema i moja nada je sve manja..

----------


## evella

> Evella , potpuno isto sam se ja osjecala u oba postupka. Tesko je to naravno ali moramo biti svjesne i pozitivnog i negativnog ishoda.samo tako mozemo nastaviti dalje.pokusaj biti sto pozitivnija, opusti se...nazalost mi tu nemozemo puno utjecati na postupak , ali vjeruj mi lakse ti kad se okupiras sa necim i kad previse ne razmisljas o tome.zaista ti zelim od srca da ti uspije !


Hvala ti draga, također želim da sve mi koje toliko želimo da ne čekamo dugo na tu sreću.. Znam da ćemo svi mi doći na red,netko malo kasnije a netko malo ranije.. Stvarno nema pravila.. Čim sam napisala ovaj post odmah mi je bilo lakše, nažalost u ovaj postupak sam ušla sa mislima da kao neću ja dugo pokušati, mlada sam (25g) samnom je sve uredu, jedino nas zeza mužev spermiogram.. Ali sad sam tek shvatila da to nije baš tako,i da još puno toga igra ulogu u ovom svemu.. U ponedjeljak bi trebala ići vaditi betu i stvarno me strah onog osjećaja kad vidiš debelu 0..  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

curke,moja mrva je danas 2 stanicna.
Sutra u 9h je transfer.
Inace to je bio moj  prvi postupak ,icsi u prirodnom ciklusu,1 folikul,1 jajna stanica.
Drzite nam fige  :Smile:

----------


## evella

> curke,moja mrva je danas 2 stanicna.
> Sutra u 9h je transfer.
> Inace to je bio moj  prvi postupak ,icsi u prirodnom ciklusu,1 folikul,1 jajna stanica.
> Drzite nam fige


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
Sutra samo lijepe misli, i biti će sve uredu!   :Heart:

----------


## snelly85

uh mislim pozitivno ali strah me,jako  :Smile: 
samo da moj borac ne odustane  :Smile: 
ipak je mrva od samo 2 stanice  :Smile:

----------


## evella

Ma uopće ti nema pravila.. Samo polako, i javi nam sutra kako je prošlo.. P.s gdje ideš nas postupak i koja je dijagnoza?

----------


## snelly85

u vg....ja imam epi,hidrocefalus,hiper i smanjen amh
mm-asthenoteratooligo spermija.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,tuzna sam jako.
Neki vrag me tjeral da idem citat strane forume koja je uspjesnost da se 4 stanicni embrij 3. dan transfera uspije implantirat....
I naravno postoci su  jadni  :Sad: 
Nisam ja odustala od svoje mrve,nadam se i dalje jer mi to jedino preostaje.
Nadam se samo da kad sutra dodem gore da cu cut da se pravilno podijelio i da ima barem tih 4 stanice.
Vjerovatno ce mi i embriologica rec sta mogu ocekivat....
Drzim fige i molim se da ne odustane do sutra  :Sad: 
Ne znam primila me takva tuga  :Sad: 
Da bar nisam nista citala,kad se samo sjetim kak sam bila sretna kad sam cula da ima 2 stanice  :Smile:  Mislila sam da je to savrseno jer nisam znala.
Blazeno neznanje.Od sada odcujem da nema vise citanja,postotaka i svega ostalog kaj me samo brine i rastuzuje.
Jednostavno nema pravila,kad te krene onda te krene.
I ja na to nemrem utjecat  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

snelly85, jedan prirodni ivf, dobila stanicu, oplodila se i čekaš transfer. Bolje nije moglo!  :Smile: 
Jučer ujutro tvoja mrva imala dvije stanice, znači jučer cijeli dan i danas je imala da se još dijeli... sutra te može lijepo iznenaditi i ja ti želim da je tako  :Smile: 
Želim ti reći da se pokušaš smiriti i nemoj si unaprijed vrtiti po glavi loše scenarije kad do sada ide sve ko po špagi.

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na utjesnim rijecima  :Kiss: 
Moram te ispravit,danas ujutro je imala 2 stanice,tak da evo za 8 h idem po svoju 4 stanicnu mrvu.
Osim ako se u 24 sata uspjela podjelit na 6 stanica  :Smile: 
Pokusavam pozitivno ali san ipak nejde na oci.
Samo se molim da nije odustala  :Smile: 
Cujemo se sutra....
Drzite fige  :Kiss:

----------


## tanatana

Držimo  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## laura33

*Snelly85* drzim  :fige:  da danas dobijes svoju mrvicu na cuvanje, sve to ona moze nadoknaditi in utero...
Znas i sama da ni transfer savrsenih blastica ne jamci uspjeh, a neko uspije i sa 4-st zametkom, to nema pravila jer u ivf-u je nekako bitan i taj faktor srece - da se poklopi masu stvari.

Od srca ti zelim srecu jer znam tocno sto prolazis, prosli transfer sam imala istu situaciju.
I ja sam stalno guglala i istrazivala, al sam izmedju ostalog shvatila da pravilo ne postoji.
Zato sam u iscekivanju ishoda ovog postupka malo ohladila od toga i nadajmo se svi skupa najboljem, to je najvise sto mozemo uciniti za mrve koje cuvamo.

----------


## snelly85

hvala curke na figama  :Kiss: 
evo nas gore u bolnici i nestpljivo cekamo red na mrvicu  :Smile: 
javim kak je proslo i sve vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Sretnooo snelly, drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> hvala curke na figama 
> evo nas gore u bolnici i nestpljivo cekamo red na mrvicu 
> javim kak je proslo i sve vas


Sretno i javi obavezno!!!! . :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Snelly, sretno!
Laura, kad će testić?

Cure, svima puno sreće...


Oplodnja, zigota, blastomere, morula, blastocista...  :Smile:  Embriologija nije jednostavna, ali mnoge naše forumašice puno znaju i vrlo su  informirane. Hvala svima koje ste uvijek spremne na forumu  dati informacije  :Smile:  Evo, još malo...


1. oplodnja

-za uspješnu oplodnju (in vivo, tako i in vitro) potreban je *zreli spermij* (spermatozoon) koj ima hapolodini set kromosoma (23 kromosoma) i *zrela jajna stanica* (oocita) koja je u stadiju metafaze druge mejotičke diobe
-ulazak spermija u oocitu dovodi do završetka druge mejotičke diobe u oociti i dovodi do formiranja haplodinog broja kromosoma (23) u oociti

_-nezrele jajne stanice-ne mogu se oploditi
-neki laboratoriji koriste metode dozrijevanja nezrelih jajnih stanica (da li to koristi ijedan naš labos nije  mi poznato-javite, ako znate)

_
-nakon toga, uz čitav niz složenih procesa, stvara se *zigota* u kojoj su ujedinjeni pronukleusi spermija i jajne stanice-zigota ima diploidni set kromosoma (46)
-nakon formiranja zigote, vrlo brzo, slijedi mitotska dioba tj. prva replikacija diplodidnog seta kromosoma
-stvaranjem 2 stanice (blastomere) oplodnja završava
-od ulaska spermija u jajnu stanicu do stvaranja zigote i prve diobe zigote  prođe oko 24 sata
(idealno bi bilo da nam embrioolgica/embriolog 24 sata od iniciranja spermija u js (ako se radi ICSI) kaže da je js oplođena i da se zigota podijelila), mala odstupanja su prihvatljiva, veliko kašnjene u procesu oplodnje tj. formiranja zigote i njene prve diobe-nisu dobre vijesti

2. predimplantacijska dioba

-2 blastomere nastavljaju mitotičku diobu
-obično 24 sata od prve diobe zigote (oko 48 sati od početnog spajanja spermija i js) embrij ima 4 blastomere,  72 sata nakon početnog spajanja gameta, embrij ima 8 blastomera
-ova dioba ne mora ići sinhronizirano, tj. dioba se ne mora vršiti prema sekvenci 4, 8, 16, 32, 64... blastomere, već se blastomere individualno dijele tako da u svakom trenutku može biti bilo koji broj blastomera 
-otprilike 96 sati nakon prvog kontakta js i spermija (4. dan), embrij bi trebao doseći  stadiju *morule* i  imati oko  16 blastomera
-morula se kompaktira tj. stvara vanjski sloj stanica-trofoblast koji štiti unutrašnji sloj stanica (embrioblast) od vanjskih utjecaja
-istovremeno  se stvara unutrašnji šuplji prostor i na taj način 5. dan je formirana* blastocista* koja ima embrioblast, unutarnju šupljinu blastociste i vanjski sloj-tofoblast

-formirana blastocista napušta ovoj unutar kojeg se razvijala (zonu pellucida), izliježe se iz tog ovoja i započinje proces implantacije i daljnjeg razvoja embrija

----------


## suncokret19

Žene moje, ja sam tak jadna   :Sad:  
još uvijek nikakvih simptoma.. ni cice ni napuhnutost.. ovo je bio totalan promašaj.. čemu sam se uopće nadala?

----------


## snelly85

Suncokret,misli pozitivno.
Nije nista propalo dok ne dode vjestica,a nadam se da ni jednoj od nas nece doc.
Svi smo razliciti i uvijek ima nade.
Evo meni sad bio transfer 4 stanicnog 3.dan i opet nije sve savrseno ni po spagi ali nade ima.
Drzim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## evella

Curke mislimo pozitivno.. Ja također nemam nikakvih simptoma, i sutra bi trebala ići vaditi betu.. Vjerujte mi, nekako bi to željela prespavati pa da se samo probudim sa velikim bušom.. Baš imam neki osjećaj da će biti 0.. Ali ako se ne nadamo onda ovo sve nema smisla, zar ne? Moramo biti jake,kakav god ishod bio.. Sve ste mi u mislima i nadam se da će nas uskoro netko iznenaditi sa velikom betom i dati nama koje pokušavamo vjetar u leđa.. Držim fige za sve nas!  Snelly85 vjeruj u svoju mrvicu, i nemoj biti tužna..

----------


## snelly85

joj mislila sam da je najgore proslo....ali sad mi je jasnoo da cu poludit cekajuci tih 12 dnt.....
Mene sad nekaj malo bolucka kod maternice...valjda je to normalno....
Meni je samo cudno kaj ja nemam nikakvih simptoma od duphastona....
Meni je cura koja je bila samnom na trnsferu rekla da su njoj vec sad bolne cice,napuhnut trbuh.....ne kuzim???!!!
nije valjda da na mene ne djeluje???






molim vas ako netko zna oko bolovanja kak se sad to rijesava?
ja sam do 27.11 na godisnjem jel onda sutra zatvaram godisnji i otvaram bolovanje ?
ili bolovanje otvaram 27.11 kad zavrsava godisnji?

----------


## iva777

> joj mislila sam da je najgore proslo....ali sad mi je jasnoo da cu poludit cekajuci tih 12 dnt.....
> Mene sad nekaj malo bolucka kod maternice...valjda je to normalno....
> Meni je samo cudno kaj ja nemam nikakvih simptoma od duphastona....
> Meni je cura koja je bila samnom na trnsferu rekla da su njoj vec sad bolne cice,napuhnut trbuh.....ne kuzim???!!!
> nije valjda da na mene ne djeluje???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolovi su normalni, i vjeruj najgore je proslo, sad slijedi cekanje i nadanje , preispitivanje simptoma, usporedivanje...
Ja sam u oba postupka potpuno drugacije reagirala , 1.put nisam skoro nista osjecala , a drugi put simptomi izrazeni na najjace.tijelo jednostavno reagira drugacije , ne mora nuzno znaciti da je negativo.ima puno primjera cura koje nisu imale nikakve simptome i uspjelo je...vazno je da se sada opustis sto vise , budi pozitivna ...znam da se cini dugo do 12 dana , ali evo zadnji put mi je sporo prolazilo do 5 dana , pa nekako do 10 dana ,  preletilo vise sam se  kretala, druzila sa dragim ljudima,  a kad je dosao dan bete , nekako sam htjela da se vratim na 8-9 dan dok sam jos uvijek vjerovala i nadala se da cu uspjeti.
:fige da brzo prodje vrijeme i da ugledas plus!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Istina,ova 3dana su mi stvarno bila grozna.
Sad me pak strah da zato kaj je 4 stanicni da se nece nastavot dijelit,iako je embriologica rekla da se lijepo pravilno podjelil do sad.
U otpusnom pismu pise beta za 12 dana,ali kaj to nije prerano sa obzirom da je transfer 4 stanicnog zametka?

----------


## iva777

> Istina,ova 3dana su mi stvarno bila grozna.
> Sad me pak strah da zato kaj je 4 stanicni da se nece nastavot dijelit,iako je embriologica rekla da se lijepo pravilno podjelil do sad.
> U otpusnom pismu pise beta za 12 dana,ali kaj to nije prerano sa obzirom da je transfer 4 stanicnog zametka?


Bitno da je u bušici  :Wink:  :Shock:  !!
Mislim da nije prerano sto je beta za 12 dana , meni je bila isto 12 dan 8- stanicni ( 3 dnevni), a na vv kad je vracena blastica bila je 14- dan, sve super savrseno se djelilo, eto pa ipak nista ,  tako da nema bas pravila , mozda je bas tvoj 4-stanicni borac !  :Smile: vjerujem da oni ipak znaju najbolje. Vec 12 dan ce beta ako je pozitivna imati odredenu vrijednost, mozda manju tako da eventualno onda ponavljas ! : fige : fige

----------


## iva777

> Žene moje, ja sam tak jadna   
> još uvijek nikakvih simptoma.. ni cice ni napuhnutost.. ovo je bio totalan promašaj.. čemu sam se uopće nadala?


Draga suncokret19 , svi te razumijemo , znamo kako se osjecas, zelim ti svu srecu! Drzi se , ne zamaraj se puno simptomima to je zaista za izluditi, ali znam tako i ja nemogu si pomoci, jedino mi je lakse kad se necim zaokupiram pa mi vrijeme prodje.
U sljedecem postupku cvrsto sam odlucila da cu potpuno normalno vodit zivot, necu nikome oko sebe ni govoriti da idem u postupak , jer mi svi stvaraju pritisak sa svakodnevnim pitanjima.znat cemo samo mm i ja i naravno vi cure, bez vas ne bi mogla  :Shock:  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala na utjehi!! Mm je jučer rekao da je on 100% siguran da sam trudna   :Smile: 
nekako mi je od onda lakše, i dalje se nadam..
Kad se najranije može napraviti kućni test? transfer je bio prošli ponedjeljak, 1 blastica.

----------


## iva777

Suncokret19, test bi mogla radit vec 9 dan nakon transfera.sretno!

----------


## suncokret19

Tako sam si i ja mislila!! Ah, kako me strah   :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> Tako sam si i ja mislila!! Ah, kako me strah


suncokret19 test mozes raditi i sutra na 8 dnt kad je u pitanju blastica....naravno ako zelis.
Curama se i na 6 i 7 dnt pokaze plusic  :Wink:  
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
red moja draga!!!
naravno da neću odustati...uvijek bila i ostala klasa optimist!



> bubicezubice baš mi je žao što nije uspjelo.Ali nemoj da ti padne na pamet odustati. Dok ima jajnih stanica ima i šanse. Glavu gore i smišljaj strategiju za idući pokušaj.Bar ti si optimist

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug: 
svim čekalicama bete...nemojte se previše zamarati čitajući sve i svašta,guglajući o simptomima,postocima(govori vam ona koja to inače i unezvjereno radi po cijele dane)..jer pravilo je -da pravila nema..bit će kako netko drugi odluči,bit će kako bude.
Na vama je da budete samo pozitivne,optimistične,sretne!!!

----------


## snelly85

cure, danas je svecano moj 1.dpt  :Smile: 
Danas idem do ginekologice i jos si razmisljam otvoriti bolovanje ili ne????
Znam da ne utjece mirovanje na implantaciju jer prvi put kad sam prirodno ostala trudna sam radila.Istina,bilo je puno manje posla .
Inace radim u prodaji,u shopping centru.Znate kak to ide,vuku se teske stvari,cjeli dan stajanje,penjem se po lojtrama konstantno,skacem sa visine cca 1m u skladistu sa polica.Uglavnom nekako sam smirenija kad sam doma.
Inace ja sam ok,tek je 1.dpt pa nemrem imat nikakve simptome.
Svim betocekalicama zelim svu srecu i da nam dani produ brzo,prije nego kaj prolupamo od cekanja.
Sad me samo zanima,menga ako dode dolazi normalno na dan kad bi trebala stic?

----------


## evella

Rezultati bete su 0,5  :Sad:  Iznenađujuće sam dobro, termin za kontrolu imam 11.01.  pa ćemo tad u nove pobjede..

----------


## suncokret19

Na stranu to što nemam simptome, nene više muči taj moj filing da nisam trudna i da nije uspjelo..prati me već 4 dana, onako, diboko u srcu to osjećam.
Sutra ću kupiti test i napraviti ga u srijedu, pa što bude..   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

snelly ja bi na tvom mjestu uzela bolovanje..

----------


## snelly85

evella zao mi je  :Sad:  Ali dobro da se odmah odlucili krenut dalje,svaki korak blize bebici  :Smile: 
Suncokret,osjecaj nekad stvarno zna prevarit....mozda se iznenadis.Ni ja u prvoj prirodnoj trudnoci nisam imala bas nikakav feeling.Postalo mi je jasno a sam trudna tek kad se vidlo srce.a ni onda se nisam osijecala trudno.
Ja mislim da cure koje imaju simptome puno lakse osvjeate taj osjecaj trudnoce.
Ja ih nisam imala.

----------


## evella

Suncokret,ne želim te razočarati ali nažalost upravo sam ja takav osjećaj imala i danas beta samo potvrdila moje osjećaje.. Ali nemoj o tome razmišljati, moja šogorica ostala trudna i sada je u 7 mjesecu trudnoće a i dalje nikakvih simptoma nema.. Držim fige da ti budeš jedna od onih koja nije imala simptome.. : :fige: :

----------


## suncokret19

evella, žao mi je zbog tvoje bete.. grlim puno!!!!
osjećala sam ja probadanja dolje, i sad me nešto štrecne, nekad si mislim da me sise zabole, kao zapeču, ali na dodir definitivno nisu bolne..
Vidim koliko me to muči da se već nekoliko noći stalno budim, imam loše i čudne snove, jednostavno podsvjesno psiha radi svoje..
Sztra kupujem,test i u srijedu ga radim.. ja za aebe neću biti toliko razočarana koliko će me boljeti opet za supruga.. njegov tužan pogled... ah..užasno je sve to..

----------


## snelly85

ja sam odlucila da necu radit testove.
Vec sam masu puta bila uvjerena da sam trudna i imala sve lude simptome i uvijek test negativan....

----------


## suncokret19

Ja bi ae htjela rješiti te nedoumice čim prije.. pa ako bude negativan da u petak prije vikenda odem izvaditi betu i da do ponedjeljka nekako odbolujem i počnem  s nekom pauzom jer mi je ovo bilo preburnih 6mjeseci.. treba mi vremena da se malo posvetin sebi jer će to sigurno doprinjeti i daljnjim postupcima..

----------


## snelly85

Ma i ja bi da vec sutra mogu saznat.....
Ali nekako mi je lakse kad vidim brojku crno na bijelo i onda vise nema nedoumica....
Ovak ak napravim test uvijek postoji ono ako.....mozda prerano,mozda lazan rezultat.....
I onda me to jos vise izludi....
Ovak lijepo nema sto ako.....pise tocno i jasno....
Eto,svako ima svoje,a ja sam skuzila da mibje ovak najlakse  :Smile: 
Uglavnom sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## evella

Suncokret možda da pustiš do bete, može ti biti test negativan pa ćeš se razočarati a beta bude visoka.. Ja sam se baš plašila raditi test iako sam imala predosjećaj da će biti negativan.. Ha mislim da sam trenutno dobro jer nisam sama,a nekada imam osjećaj da nikad neću biti trudna.. Baš je ovo sve teško  :Sad:

----------


## mery87

Zdravo curke, citam vas ima nekih par godina nisam nikada pisala do sada. Imam pitanje za sve vas danas sam imala transfer, i zanima ne zbog cega mi je doktor dao inekciju decapeptyl sutra ujutro.hvala vam

----------


## suncokret19

Evella hvala na savjetu, ali ipak ću napraviti test. Sve sam si isplanirala... samo ne mogu da isplaniram kako ću zapravo reagirati na minus, jer se unatoč svemu ipak nadam..

----------


## snelly85

joj cure,kak se mrak spusti tak je mene primila neka tuga  :Sad: 
Pokusavam pozitivno ali nejde  :Sad: 
Tolko me sad strah da se mrva nije nastavila dijelit  :Sad: 
Tak bi najrade da se mogu nakljukat nekim tabletama i spavat iducih 10 dana.

----------


## evella

> Evella hvala na savjetu, ali ipak ću napraviti test. Sve sam si isplanirala... samo ne mogu da isplaniram kako ću zapravo reagirati na minus, jer se unatoč svemu ipak nadam..


Suncokret nadam se velikom + i držim ti ::fige ::  : :fige: : javi nam se kad napraviš test..
Snelly tako i ja,preko dana nekako uspijem biti "normalna " a kad se mrak spusti onda neke crne misli naviru.. Mislim da ću biti puno gore kad procurim... Počela sam razmišljati da pokušam privatno kod dr Lucingera.. Znate li vi šta o tome? Kolika je cijena i postoji li veća mogućnost kad se ide privatno?

----------


## pak

> Suncokret nadam se velikom + i držim ti ::fige ::  :: javi nam se kad napraviš test..
> Snelly tako i ja,preko dana nekako uspijem biti "normalna " a kad se mrak spusti onda neke crne misli naviru.. Mislim da ću biti puno gore kad procurim... Počela sam razmišljati da pokušam privatno kod dr Lucingera.. Znate li vi šta o tome? Kolika je cijena i postoji li veća mogućnost kad se ide privatno?


evella imas cijelu temu o privatnim klinikama, prouci nadam se da ces naci sto te zanima.
Sretno i nadam se da ti nece ni trebati!

----------


## Medeja

> Suncokret nadam se velikom + i držim ti ::fige ::  :: javi nam se kad napraviš test..
> Snelly tako i ja,preko dana nekako uspijem biti "normalna " a kad se mrak spusti onda neke crne misli naviru.. Mislim da ću biti puno gore kad procurim... Počela sam razmišljati da pokušam privatno kod dr Lucingera.. Znate li vi šta o tome? Kolika je cijena i postoji li veća mogućnost kad se ide privatno?


Žao mi je zbog neuspjelog postupka, ali rijetkim uspije isprve. 
Probaj dati šansu još kojem postupku prije nego kreneš razmišljati o odlasku privatniku.

----------


## evella

> Žao mi je zbog neuspjelog postupka, ali rijetkim uspije isprve. 
> Probaj dati šansu još kojem postupku prije nego kreneš razmišljati o odlasku privatniku.


Hvala na savjetu, iskreno sam ga uzela u obzir i mislim da si u pravu.. Svašta čovjeku pada na pamet kad osjeti neuspjeh.. Na trenutak sam pomislila da ću prije doći do svog cilja privatno ali kad sam malo bolje razmislila i porazgovarala sa mužem shvatila sam da zapravo mi već činimo sve i kome je suđeno nije bitno gdje će se postupak odvijati već kada će doći tvoje vrijeme.. 
Nadam se da ćemo sve mi ubrzo osjetit ljepotu majčinstva..

----------


## Inesz

Evella, predstavi nam se malo. Koliko godina imaš,  koje su vam dijagnoze? Koliko se ste pokušavali ostvariti trudnoću prije kretanja u mpo? Kako je prošao postupak u bolnici? Koliko bi u bolnici morali čekati na novi postupak?

----------


## evella

Ja imam 25g,suprug 37. Već 2 godine pokušavamo (zapravo sad će ubrzo i tri nagodinu) u prvih godinu dana pokušavanja imala sam tri biokemijske trudnoće, ja imam problema sa ovulacijom (sve biokemijske trudnoće sam imala uz klomifene), malo je imam pa malo nemam a mm oligozoospermija. Jučer sam dobila termin 11.01 za kontrolu, pa ću tada više znati.. Sada nemam pojma kad bi opet mogla u postupak..

----------


## snelly85

evella,bas si jako mlada  :Smile:  joj da mi je opet 25  :Smile: 
Medeja ti dobro kaze da ne trebas odmah trcat privatniku.
daj jos koju sansu i biokemijska trudnoca je dobar znak.
u kojoj si bolnici?

----------


## Inesz

Evella, kako je prošao prvi ivf? Koju terapiju si imala, koliko js, koliko embrija?

----------


## laura33

Cure moje evo da i tu javim da od 8 dnt imam "+" na testu, a jučer je beta na 9dnt bila 59, 81..... 
Ali sad slijedi onaj ALI....

Krvarenje je i dalje prisutno, svjetlo crvena krv, ponekad malo, ponekad ništa, ponekad i onak kapi ko kod ciklusa.
Uglavnom doktor kontaktiran i rekao je da nažalost tu ništa ne možemo učiniti vise nego čekati hoće li se zametak izvuci ili neće...  :Sad: 

Tako da ja sam vam totalno izvan sebe....ovakav ishod bas i nisam očekivala.... :Sad:

----------


## Malaguena

> Ja imam 25g,suprug 37. Već 2 godine pokušavamo (zapravo sad će ubrzo i tri nagodinu) u prvih godinu dana pokušavanja imala sam tri biokemijske trudnoće, ja imam problema sa ovulacijom (sve biokemijske trudnoće sam imala uz klomifene), malo je imam pa malo nemam a mm oligozoospermija. Jučer sam dobila termin 11.01 za kontrolu, pa ću tada više znati.. Sada nemam pojma kad bi opet mogla u postupak..


Draga evella, zašto imaš problema s ovulacijom? Kakvi su hormoni? Ako vučeš na PCOS treba paziti sa stimulacijom, a postoje drugi načini da središ ovulacije. Super je što ostaješ trudna.  Razlog biokemijskim trudnoćama može biti disbalans hormona.

----------


## snelly85

Danas mi je 2 dnt i danas ujutro sam primjetila bijeli iscjedak,mozda malo vuce na zuckasto????
Ima li itko slicno iskustvo?
Nije bas da mirujuem,secemali ne dizem teske stvari.
Menstruacija treba doc za 10 dana.
jel moguce da vec sad zapocinje proces menstruacije?
jer sam se stvarno nervirala pa mozda dode i prije??Inace je ciklus 27 dana.

----------


## laura33

*snelly 85* - rekla bih da ti je takav iscjedak prije od utrogestana, ako njih koristiš.

Nemoj se draga nervirati, tako i tako nikako ne možeš utjecati na konačan ishod. Probaj zaokupit pažnju nečime. Nerviranje ti samo skodi.
Ako nema krvarenja nema razloga da miruješ, mirovanje ne doprinosi implantaciji.
Držim  :fige:  za pozitivan ishod.

----------


## laura33

> Evella hvala na savjetu, ali ipak ću napraviti test. Sve sam si isplanirala... samo ne mogu da isplaniram kako ću zapravo reagirati na minus, jer se unatoč svemu ipak nadam..


Napravi test svakako!
Meni je Intim plus 8 dnt pokazao "+" 
Ako je trudnoća pokazat će bar blagu crticu.

----------


## snelly85

ne koristim utrogestan,dr. me je prepisao duphastone.
Iako se meni cini da je utrogestan bolji???

----------


## evella

1 Ivf 4js, jedna se samo oplodila.. Jako malo je jajnih stanica, simulacija bila uz menopur mislim da je bilo oko 20kom i kasnije sam dobila štopericu.. Na prvom AIH-U sam imala hiperstimulaciju (ležala u bolnici) isto stimulacija bila sam na klomifenima i menopurima pa su sad bili malo oprezniji. Ali su se čudili kako je malo jajnih stanica.. Zapravo, uzrok mojih problema neznaju, nalazi su svi uredni. Mužev spermiogram je bio oligozoospermija kažu da je to još i relativno ok nalaz a zadnji put mi nisu rekli dijagnozu nego samo da se jako pogoršao.. U postupak sam išla na Sv.Duh.  
Sve tri biokemijske sam ležala u Petrovoj, jer ja nisam krvarila nego sam samo imala jake bolove. Tamo su mi napravili sve pretrage od hormona, štitnjače i više ni sama neznam cega-svi uredni.. Ali praćenjem uzv se vidi da ja ovulacije nemam.. Oprostite na dugačkom postu ali pokušala sam što u kraćem crtama objasniti..
Laura što više odmaraj, i pokušaj što više ležati.. Nadam se da će sve biti uredu!  :fige:

----------


## laura33

Ja si nekako mislim da Duphastone nije dostatan u ivf-u,  meni osobno je bolji Utrogestan. Ja sam pod Duphastonom krvarila vrlo rano nakon transfera.

----------


## snelly85

a jel ja mogu na svojuvruku si kupit utrogestan pa sad nastavit sa njim?

----------


## laura33

Joj za to konzultiraj svog doktora ipak.
Meni ti je na otpusnom pismu pisalo ili Utrogestan ili Crinone gel pa sam ja izabrala Utrogestan

----------


## Inesz

> 1 Ivf 4js, jedna se samo oplodila.. Jako malo je jajnih stanica, simulacija bila uz menopur mislim da je bilo oko 20kom i kasnije sam dobila štopericu.. Na prvom AIH-U sam imala hiperstimulaciju (ležala u bolnici) isto stimulacija bila sam na klomifenima i menopurima pa su sad bili malo oprezniji. Ali su se čudili kako je malo jajnih stanica.. Zapravo, uzrok mojih problema neznaju, nalazi su svi uredni. Mužev spermiogram je bio oligozoospermija kažu da je to još i relativno ok nalaz a zadnji put mi nisu rekli dijagnozu nego samo da se jako pogoršao.. U postupak sam išla na Sv.Duh.  
> Sve tri biokemijske sam ležala u Petrovoj, jer ja nisam krvarila nego sam samo imala jake bolove. Tamo su mi napravili sve pretrage od hormona, štitnjače i više ni sama neznam cega-svi uredni.. Ali praćenjem uzv se vidi da ja ovulacije nemam.. Oprostite na dugačkom postu ali pokušala sam što u kraćem crtama objasniti..
> Laura što više odmaraj, i pokušaj što više ležati.. Nadam se da će sve biti uredu!


Koliko si imala folikula kad si završila u bolnici radi hiperstimulacije? Jesu odustali od  inseminacije kad su vidjeli da ti prijeti hiperstimulacija?  

Kolike su ti bete bile kod biokemijskih? U niti jednom slučaju nisu mogli tad vidjeti kakav znak trudnoće?

Čini mi se da trebate vrlo pažljivo i stručnu procjenu vaših dijagnoza i vrlo ozbiljan individualni pristup mpo postupku. Na vašem mjestu, ako imate financijskih sredstava, preporučila bih privatni postupak s iskusnim  mpo specijalistom i iskusni embriologom.

----------


## Malaguena

> Koliko si imala folikula kad si završila u bolnici radi hiperstimulacije? Jesu odustali od  inseminacije kad su vidjeli da ti prijeti hiperstimulacija?  
> 
> Kolike su ti bete bile kod biokemijskih? U niti jednom slučaju nisu mogli tad vidjeti kakav znak trudnoće?
> 
> Čini mi se da trebate vrlo pažljivo i stručnu procjenu vaših dijagnoza i vrlo ozbiljan individualni pristup mpo postupku. Na vašem mjestu, ako imate financijskih sredstava, preporučila bih privatni postupak s iskusnim  mpo specijalistom i iskusni embriologom.


slažem se. moj muž ima super spermiogram, ja sam imala ovulacije kako kad. Tri super ginekologa su mi govorila kako je to ok i kako su moje biokemijske zapravo statistika. Tek četvrti mi je dao metformin i gle čuda ja imam ovulaciju 14. dan već treći put za redom.

----------


## Kadauna

> Koliko si imala folikula kad si završila u bolnici radi hiperstimulacije? Jesu odustali od  inseminacije kad su vidjeli da ti prijeti hiperstimulacija?  
> 
> Kolike su ti bete bile kod biokemijskih? U niti jednom slučaju nisu mogli tad vidjeti kakav znak trudnoće?
> 
> Čini mi se da trebate vrlo pažljivo i stručnu procjenu vaših dijagnoza i vrlo ozbiljan individualni pristup mpo postupku. Na vašem mjestu, ako imate financijskih sredstava, preporučila bih privatni postupak s iskusnim  mpo specijalistom i iskusni embriologom.



X - na preporuku za iskusnog MPO specijalistu i embriologa u privatnim vodama, ali bih oprezno iskreno s Lučingerom  - njemu PCOS pacijentice znaju "zglajzati"

----------


## Malaguena

> X - na preporuku za iskusnog MPO specijalistu i embriologa u privatnim vodama, ali bih oprezno iskreno s Lučingerom  - njemu PCOS pacijentice znaju "zglajzati"


Zašto ovo prije  nisam pročitala  :Sad: . To sam na svojoj koži naučila.

----------


## Inesz

Kadauna, da. Evella koja je bila u hiperstimulacije pri stimulaciju za inseminaciju,  trebala bi vrlo oprezno pristupiti ideji da ide u privatnika Dr. L. bez obzira na iskustvo tima liječnik - embriolog.

----------


## sara79

> Cure moje evo da i tu javim da od 8 dnt imam "+" na testu, a jučer je beta na 9dnt bila 59, 81..... 
> Ali sad slijedi onaj ALI....
> 
> Krvarenje je i dalje prisutno, svjetlo crvena krv, ponekad malo, ponekad ništa, ponekad i onak kapi ko kod ciklusa.
> Uglavnom doktor kontaktiran i rekao je da nažalost tu ništa ne možemo učiniti vise nego čekati hoće li se zametak izvuci ili neće... 
> 
> Tako da ja sam vam totalno izvan sebe....ovakav ishod bas i nisam očekivala....


Vibram za mrvicu da se izbori do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ginger ako ovo citas ti si imala nisku betu cini mi se al neznam koji dan tocno i krvarenje.....znam pisala si nedavno.
Sto savjetujes lauri???

----------


## Kadauna

laura33 - ajme..... sve je još uvijek moguće, iako ja kao ja uglavnom ne volim ta krvarenja u ranoj trudnoći - i 13dpo beta 59 je možda nešto niža ali sasvim ok rekla bih.... ja ti držim fige... i čekam razvoj situacije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Malaguena,  cure rijetko gledaju širu sliku i nemaju puno informacija.  Mnoge su  sklone radi nađe koju polažu u svog doktora istog dizati u nebesa. Malo je zato ba forumu postova kojibsububzamjenu kritički obojani. To je razumljivo i ljudski, teško je nadati se pomoći od liječnika zadržati objektivnost.

Ali kao i u svakom liječenju potrebno je nepristrano vrednovati rezultate. 
Kad bi javno bili dostupni rezultati mpo postupaka Dr L., moglo bi se vidjeti da on jest stručnjak, ali bi se vidjela i druga strana medalje-koliki je postotak vrlo opasnog sindroma ovarijske hiperstimulacije imao, koliko dvoplodnih i koliko troplodnih trudnoća.

----------


## Inesz

Oprostite,  ovaj autokorekt je strašan  :Wink:  

Cure, sretno svima!

----------


## Malaguena

> Malaguena,  cure rijetko gledaju širu sliku i nemaju puno informacija.  Mnoge su  sklone radi nađe koju polažu u svog doktora istog dizati u nebesa. Malo je zato ba forumu postova kojibsububzamjenu kritički obojani. To je razumljivo i ljudski, teško je nadati se pomoći od liječnika zadržati objektivnost.
> 
> Ali kao i u svakom liječenju potrebno je nepristrano vrednovati rezultate. 
> Kad bi javno bili dostupni rezultati mpo postupaka Dr L., moglo bi se vidjeti da on jest stručnjak, ali bi se vidjela i druga strana medalje-koliki je postotak vrlo opasnog sindroma ovarijske hiperstimulacije imao, koliko dvoplodnih i koliko troplodnih trudnoća.


Hvala Inesz. Slažem se u potpunosti i dodajem, cure s POCS oprezno. Mislim da treba smiriti jajnike i srediti hormone prije postupka, ispitati inzulin rezistenciju...

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala Inesz. Slažem se u potpunosti i dodajem, cure s POCS oprezno. Mislim da treba smiriti jajnike i srediti hormone prije postupka, ispitati inzulin rezistenciju...



čekaj Malaguena - to ništa nije napravio Lučinger kod vas?  nego je odmah krenuo u postupak?Kakav, s kakvom stimulacijom?

----------


## evella

> Koliko si imala folikula kad si završila u bolnici radi hiperstimulacije? Jesu odustali od  inseminacije kad su vidjeli da ti prijeti hiperstimulacija?  
> 
> Kolike su ti bete bile kod biokemijskih? U niti jednom slučaju nisu mogli tad vidjeti kakav znak trudnoće?
> 
> Čini mi se da trebate vrlo pažljivo i stručnu procjenu vaših dijagnoza i vrlo ozbiljan individualni pristup mpo postupku. Na vašem mjestu, ako imate financijskih sredstava, preporučila bih privatni postupak s iskusnim  mpo specijalistom i iskusni embriologom.


Iskreno se ne sjećam koliko sam imala folikula prvi put,a trenutno nemam uz sebe dokumente. Hiperstimulacija je bila nakon inseminacije, Tj. Istu noć nakon inseminacije. Sve tri trudnoće sam potvrdila kod ginekologa jer se vidjela gestacijska, a tek u petrovoj mi je beta bila veća od 100, nakon dva dana 89,pa zatim je padala na 59 i dva dana poslije toga sam prokrvarila.. Sve jedno mi na dokumentima piše biokemijska trudnoća.. I sve tri trudnoće su završile u 6tj. Dakle sve tri završavaju u istom tjednu.

----------


## snelly85

Sad sam pitala u ljekarni jer mogu u zamijenu za duphaston dobiti utrogestan.
Rekli su mi da su to 2 razlicita lijeka i da mi je doktor sa razlogom prepisao duphaston.
Tako da mi nema druge nego nastavot duphastonom  :Undecided:

----------


## Malaguena

> čekaj Malaguena - to ništa nije napravio Lučinger kod vas?  nego je odmah krenuo u postupak?Kakav, s kakvom stimulacijom?


Ništa. Sa dva pa tri gonala. Na kraju 25 gonala sve skupa, 18 stanica.

----------


## laura33

> X - na preporuku za iskusnog MPO specijalistu i embriologa u privatnim vodama, ali bih oprezno iskreno s Lučingerom  - njemu PCOS pacijentice znaju "zglajzati"


To sam i ja čula i znam za nekoliko primjera vrlo teških hospitaliziranih hiperstimulacija.
Ali ja sam i Radončiću uspjela otići u hiperstimulaciju, a nemam PCOS, tj od tog sindroma imam samo "jajnike nalik policističnima"  - tako da to je ipak moguće kod svakog doktora




> Vibram za mrvicu da se izbori do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ginger ako ovo citas ti si imala nisku betu cini mi se al neznam koji dan tocno i krvarenje.....znam pisala si nedavno.
> Sto savjetujes lauri???


Hvala draga!!!!!  :Wink:   :Kiss: 




> laura33 - ajme..... sve je još uvijek moguće, iako ja kao ja uglavnom ne volim ta krvarenja u ranoj trudnoći - i 13dpo beta 59 je možda nešto niža ali sasvim ok rekla bih.... ja ti držim fige... i čekam razvoj situacije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ni ja ne volim, ja sam odma nekidan rekla svom doktoru da to meni ne izgleda da će imati dobar ishod. Ali kao što mi je rekao, nema nam druge nego čekati...
A beta bi po tablici na Rodi trebala bit ok, čak je i malo veća.
Ali krvarenje danas traje i dalje, a bome i uz grčeve.

----------


## Kadauna

laura33 - držim fige i javljaj ishod, dakle preksutra ponavljaš betu?
nalik policističnim jajnicima... ma moraš ti imati poveći AMH i eventualno povišen pokoji "muški" hormon........ Otići malo u hiper je onako ... ok - podnošljivo - ali "zglajzati" skroz i ordinirati još i hcg kao štopericu unatoč hiperu - i hcg kao booster unatoč težem hiperu je neodgovorno... o tome sam pričala kad sam govorila o Lučingeru.....

----------


## laura33

Hvala ti!!!!  :Smile: 

Ma znam točno  na sto si mislila kad govoriš za njega. Ah neznam sto bih rekla, bas zna pretjerati da.

Sto se tiče hormona AMH mi je 50, a ostali hormoni uredni. Imala sam puno antralnih folikula. Ma ok je prošlo, nije bilo tak strašno!
Betu ću vadit sutra, da vidim jel se pravilno dupla, ovu sam jučer vadila.

----------


## Medeja

> Sad sam pitala u ljekarni jer mogu u zamijenu za duphaston dobiti utrogestan.
> Rekli su mi da su to 2 razlicita lijeka i da mi je doktor sa razlogom prepisao duphaston.
> Tako da mi nema druge nego nastavot duphastonom


Ne znam po čemu si došla do zaključka da je utrogestan bolji lijek od duphastona, a i ideja da na svoju ruku pokušaš promijeniti lijek mi je neobična. To je dosta nonšarlantno ponašanje, a u mpo postupcima je dosta važno pratiti liječnikove upute jer ne propisuju lijekove iz hira nego zato što smatraju da je to za tebe najbolje.
Nisu to bonboni pa ti jedan okus ne valja, probala bi s drugim.
Duphaston je itekako dobar lijek, ništa "slabiji" ili neučinkovitiji od utrogestana. 
Oba služe za očuvanje trudnoće i kao potpora, te ako embrij odustane nećemo kriviti lijek koji se uzimao.
Ja sam u svakom svom postupku pila duphastone, i gle čuda, uspjela sam zatrudniti. 
I u svim neuspjelim postupcima mi nije palo na pamet mijenjati lijek jer MISLIM da bi drugi bio blji, i to još neutemeljeno. :neznam:

----------


## snelly85

upravu si Medeja,mozda je nonsalantno ali nekako mi se ucinilo da bi utrogestan mogao imat jace djelovanje,ne znam glupo od mene  :Sad:

----------


## sara79

> upravu si Medeja,mozda je nonsalantno ali nekako mi se ucinilo da bi utrogestan mogao imat jace djelovanje,ne znam glupo od mene


snelly utrogestan ti brze djeluje vec da pijes duphaston.
Duzi je proces kad pijes vec kad stavljas vaginalno. 
Po meni je bolje vaginalno jer odmah djeluje.
Drz se draga  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Sara79,tako sam si nekako i mislila.
Vec sam ja uzimala utrogestane od moje 18-25 godine.
I sijecam sa da sam uvijek imala bolne cice,sto pretpostavljam potvrduje djelovanje progesterona.
Sa duphastonom se ne dogada apsolutno nista,a i u uputama sam procitala da moji antiepileptici djeluju na razinu duphastona tj smanjuju djelovanje.
Ali tak svejedno,sad cu to popit jer i ovak statistika o mogucoj trudnoci nije na mojoj strani.
Ali sljedeci put cu sigurno trazit utrogestan.
Hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

snelly,slažem se..i ja bi radije utrogestan pored duphastona.
Utriči su od 100mg a duphići od 10mg i meni je to dovoljno.
Ajde još kod AIH ali u IVF-u mi je nepojmljivo da se daju duphastoni.
Ali,ne možeš samo doči u ljekarnu i zamijeniti jer recept je za jedno. Možeš se jedino savjetovati sa ginom koji ti izdaje recept.

----------


## snelly85

a sad je gotovo....jucer sam podigla recept,nema smisla se sad vracat i objasnjavat.
ma ja sam mislila kupit,a kao dokaz da mi je uopce propisana takva terapija odnjela sam otpusno pismo ali nista od toga.
Nema veze  :Undecided:

----------


## laura33

Trebas poceti razmisljati pozitivno i nadat se najboljem ishodu.
Poslije se traze razlozi eventualnog neuspjeha!
Probaj se malo opustiti i okupirati misli necim drugim, znam da nije lako, al ovo stanje ti ne pomaze!

----------


## Inesz

> Iskreno se ne sjećam koliko sam imala folikula prvi put,a trenutno nemam uz sebe dokumente. Hiperstimulacija je bila nakon inseminacije, Tj. Istu noć nakon inseminacije. Sve tri trudnoće sam potvrdila kod ginekologa jer se vidjela gestacijska, a tek u petrovoj mi je beta bila veća od 100, nakon dva dana 89,pa zatim je padala na 59 i dva dana poslije toga sam prokrvarila.. Sve jedno mi na dokumentima piše biokemijska trudnoća.. I sve tri trudnoće su završile u 6tj. Dakle sve tri završavaju u istom tjednu.


Ako se ultrazukom vizualizirala gestacijska vrećica u maternici,  to više nije biokemijska trudnoća. Imala si rani spontani.
Biokemijska trudnoća se ne može dokazati ultrazvučnim nalazom već samo vrijednostima Bhcg-a.

Jeste radili kariograme? Jesi ti radila pretrage na trombofiliju?

Hoćeš li pogledati u otpusno koliko si imala folikula kad su ti radili inseminaciju nakon koje si ušla u HS?
Sretno!

----------


## Medeja

To što te cice ne bole od duphastona ne znači da on ne djeluje.
Kada sam ja pila duphastone da dobijem mengu, cice su me uvijek boljele, ali u dobitnom ciklusu me nisu boljele.
Treba prestati tražiti simptome jer oni mogu biti različiti.

----------


## suncokret19

9dnt prijavljujem minus   :Sad:  
znala sam, osjećala.. nisam tužna.. ne mogu čak ni plakati... nastavljam sa terapijom do ponedjeljka kad vadim betu.

----------


## laura33

Suncokret koji test si koristila, mozda je samo bilo prerano jos?
Samo ti nastavi sa terapijom, beta ce tek donijeti konacni sud, ja u nis ne vjerujem dok te brojke ne vidim!

----------


## sara79

laura33 pogledaj ovdje od ginger betu  :Wink:  
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...Et-a?p=2822929

----------


## sara79

> 9dnt prijavljujem minus   
> znala sam, osjećala.. nisam tužna.. ne mogu čak ni plakati... nastavljam sa terapijom do ponedjeljka kad vadim betu.


suncokret da te beta iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laura33

> laura33 pogledaj ovdje od ginger betu  
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30493-U...Et-a?p=2822929


Hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

> snelly,slažem se..i ja bi radije utrogestan pored duphastona.
> Utriči su od 100mg a duphići od 10mg i meni je to dovoljno.
> Ajde još kod AIH ali u IVF-u mi je nepojmljivo da se daju duphastoni.
> Ali,ne možeš samo doči u ljekarnu i zamijeniti jer recept je za jedno. Možeš se jedino savjetovati sa ginom koji ti izdaje recept.


Žužy, nije to baš tako, ovakav način komparacije miligrama lijeka potpuno različitog kemijskog sastava, a jednake namjene, je kriv, miješanje krušaka i jabuka, ili kao da uspoređujemo miligrame kolmifena i letrozola za istu namjenu.
Uostalom, 10 mg didrogesterona (Duphastona) je jačeg prog. djelovanja nego 100 mg mikroniziranog progesterona (Utrogestana).
I zašto bi bilo nepojmljivo da se daju Duphastoni u IVF-u?
Podrška žutom tijelu nakon IVF-a s Duphastonom je funkcionalna i potpuna kao i s Utrogestanom.

http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...XgYClTnXp4XPGA

----------


## snelly85

Suncokret,pricekaj betu....ja i dalje drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Medeja

E, ljube, tu sam prezentaciju tražila pa nikako da je nađem!
Iskreno, meni je drago što nisam koristila utrogestane i što nisu sastavni dio terapije u Vg jer mi nije ugodno tri puta stavljati dolje prste i gurati tablete koje mogu, ovisno o aktivnosti, iscuriti pa mi je onda njihova učinkovitost upitna.
A i znam nemali broj cura kojima je iziritirao rodnicu i počele su krvariti, uzrujale se (ostvariš napokon trudnoću i počneš krvariti). 
Tada im je rečeno da ga moraju piti oralno, a pnda ima nuspojave poput pospanosti, letargičnosti, itd.

Ne govorim, kao neki, da su dufići bolji ili utrići bolji, oboje su podrška trudnoći i imaju dokazan uspjeh. Ali mi više odgovara način primjene duphastona negoli utrogestana.

----------


## žužy

> Žužy, nije to baš tako, ovakav način komparacije miligrama lijeka potpuno različitog kemijskog sastava, a jednake namjene, je kriv, miješanje krušaka i jabuka, ili kao da uspoređujemo miligrame kolmifena i letrozola za istu namjenu.
> Uostalom, 10 mg didrogesterona (Duphastona) je jačeg prog. djelovanja nego 100 mg mikroniziranog progesterona (Utrogestana).
> I zašto bi bilo nepojmljivo da se daju Duphastoni u IVF-u?
> Podrška žutom tijelu nakon IVF-a s Duphastonom je funkcionalna i potpuna kao i s Utrogestanom.
> 
> http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...XgYClTnXp4XPGA


Fala ljube na upučenosti,e taj dio nisam znala kaj se sastava tiče. Znam koje ima kaj i nekak mi je sigurnije izgledao progesteron kod utrogestana nego didrogesteron kod duphastona. Jer nisam znala kaj to znači. Pa mi je sama činjenica na miligrame upučivalo na to da su utrogestani jači. Jer razlika je ogromna. I zato mi je uvijek bilo nedostatno dobiti 'slabe' duphiće pored utrića.

----------


## Lotta81

Snelly nemoj brinuti. Duphaston ti je ok. Recimo, ja sam u postupku kada sam ostala trudna koristila samo Duphaston i sve je bilo ok. I znam par žena koje su isto nakon ivf-a koristile samo Duphaston i ostale trudne. Mislim da sve više ovisi o tome kakav embrij vrate. 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Napravila sam s intim plusom. 
Žao mi je kaj moram do utorka koristiti terapiju jer tek onda javljam u Petrovu betu. Dosta mi je više svih tih lijekova.
Ne razumijrm kak se sad nije primilo, a u prošlom stimuliranom postupku, dok sam imala težak hiper, umirala od bolova, bila u bolnici 7 dana na injekcijama i još onim tabletama protiv bolova što sam ih popila doma, e onda se uspjelo primiti. Nažalost,ta je trudnoća završila spontanim u 8tt i još mi je moj soc.gin (naglasio je da je to samo njegovo mišljenje), da je možda maternica bila stisnuta od hipera pa te korionske il kakve već resice nisu bile dobre. 
Nije mi to baš najjasnije.
A rekao mi je i moj mpo dr.da FET nije za mene, da je bolje za mene stimulacija (nemam cikluse ni ovulacije).. očito je bio u pravu...

----------


## laura33

Suncokret zao mi je!  :Sad: 

Ja sam isto radila Intim plus i 8 dnt je bio pozitivan, na njemu vi se trebalo vidjeti da, on ima osjetljivost od 25 onih jediica.
Pa jel možeš napraviti betu odmah, mislim ako je ona 0 onda zaista nema smisla nstavljat sa terapijom.
Ja sam u prošlom postupku 10 dnt vadila betu i bila je 0 i nism htjela dalje uzimat terapiju, čemu, samo odgađam ciklus.
I sad ću tako ako se beta ne bude duplala, odnosno počne padati.

----------


## iva777

> 9dnt prijavljujem minus   
> znala sam, osjećala.. nisam tužna.. ne mogu čak ni plakati... nastavljam sa terapijom do ponedjeljka kad vadim betu.


Zao mi je suncokret za -  :Sad: 
I ja sam isto nastavljala sa terapijom do bete iako mi je to bilo najgore koristiti tablete a znam da nema vise smisla.uvijek se nadam do zadnje ali i valjda znaju dr.zasto nas salju vadit betu odredjeni dan
Drzim fige da beta iznenadi!!

----------


## iva777

Laura33 , ako se ne varam danas je 2.beta?javi nam se, cekamo dobre vijesti   :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Da, da danas je druga beta, predvecer cu imati nalaze, hvala na dobrim zeljama. :Smile: 
Iako neznam bas da ce biti dobre vijesti... :Sad: 
Krvarenje je i dalje prisutno, oskudno, ali svjetlocrvena krv, to nikako ne moze izaci na dobro, mislim pa vec danima tako.
Cini mi se da samo Utrogestani sprecavaju da menga krene u punom opsegu.

Nazalost, tako je kako je, opet si mislim ako mora otici neka to bude onda u ovoj najranijoj fazi a ne kasnije. Svski dan ovako mi je sve tezi i tezi.  :Sad:

----------


## Leon@

:Love:  nema predaje do navečer  :Wink: 

inače cure, betu možete za 100kn vaditi u Croatijinom laboratoriju (Vukovarska, blizu Savske), ako imate bilo kakvo dodatno/dopunsko osiguranje u Croatiji onda imate oko -20% na sve pretrage (to je cijena s popustom, zaboravih punu cijenu jer nisam 100% da je popust 20%)
nalaz šalju do 13h na mail

----------


## žužy

> Napravila sam s intim plusom. 
> Žao mi je kaj moram do utorka koristiti terapiju jer tek onda javljam u Petrovu betu. Dosta mi je više svih tih lijekova.
> Ne razumijrm kak se sad nije primilo, a u prošlom stimuliranom postupku, dok sam imala težak hiper, umirala od bolova, bila u bolnici 7 dana na injekcijama i još onim tabletama protiv bolova što sam ih popila doma, e onda se uspjelo primiti. Nažalost,ta je trudnoća završila spontanim u 8tt i još mi je moj soc.gin (naglasio je da je to samo njegovo mišljenje), da je možda maternica bila stisnuta od hipera pa te korionske il kakve već resice nisu bile dobre. 
> Nije mi to baš najjasnije.
> A rekao mi je i moj mpo dr.da FET nije za mene, da je bolje za mene stimulacija (nemam cikluse ni ovulacije).. očito je bio u pravu...


suncokret,jako mi je žao zbog minusa. :Love: 
U ovim dnt u kojim si ti sad,zbilja se vidi realno stanje i mislim da bi mogla izvaditi betu da vidiš i onda odlučiti. Ako je zbilja nula,nema smisla da uzimaš terapiju do utorka. Tad im samo javiš. Ako bude pozitivna,sve znaš.

----------


## suncokret19

slažem se žuži. Otišla bum sutra vadit kod nas privatno u medikol, nalaz bude u petak pa da se ne kljukam bezveze prek vikenda s tolko tableta. 
Nažalost nemogu opet izostajat s posla i ići u bolnicu vadit, prije mi nastava završi nego ja dođem na red.

----------


## laura33

Pametna odluka!

----------


## žužy

*laura*, :fige:  za lijep rast bete!

----------


## laura33

Evo drage moje da vam javim svoju danasnju betu - 132.50 na 11 dpt.

Uredno se dupla, a ja i dalje krvarim....svjetlocrvena krv redovito popodne, navecer i ujuto krvarenje prakticki nestaje, prisutan tada bude samo nekakav vodeni iscjedak sa malo sukrvice i onda se uz to pojavi uzasna glavobolja, a mene inace nikad ne boli glava.
Boli me kompletan trbuh, sto od grceva, a moguce je da nakon hiperstimulacije i sad reagiram na novo lucenje hcg-a....
Uglavnom organizam mi je skroz poludio!

----------


## iva777

> Evo drage moje da vam javim svoju danasnju betu - 132.50 na 11 dpt.
> 
> Uredno se dupla, a ja i dalje krvarim....svjetlocrvena krv redovito popodne, navecer i ujuto krvarenje prakticki nestaje, prisutan tada bude samo nekakav vodeni iscjedak sa malo sukrvice i onda se uz to pojavi uzasna glavobolja, a mene inace nikad ne boli glava.
> Boli me kompletan trbuh, sto od grceva, a moguce je da nakon hiperstimulacije i sad reagiram na novo lucenje hcg-a....
> Uglavnom organizam mi je skroz poludio!


Laura super za pravilno duplanje!!  :Smile:  
A sto kaze dr. Na daljnja krvarenja, jel ti propisana jos kakva terapija?Sta se uopce moze poduzeti?
:fige da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

Laura samo misli pozitivno i miruj koliko GOD je moguće i ja sam krvarila u dva navrata odmah nakon poz testa a beta 12dnt 247 tako da tvoja beta na 11 dnt nije mala i drugo krvarenje sa 6-7 tt i sve je super ispalo sad smo 3 i pol godine.

----------


## laura33

Javila sam mu bila za krvarenje jos nedjelju, rekao je da nazalost vise od ovog ne mozemo napraviti, znaci nastavak sa Utrogestanima, mirovanje i ja sam si solo dodala jos Normabel i Magnezij.
Kaze da je sad sve do zametka, hoce li se izvuci ili ne!

----------


## laura33

*Ema1*- drago mi je cuti da ima pozitivnih ishoda ovakvih situacija.

Nadam se da ce kod nas biti kao i kod vas, da ovo krvarenje stane, sve bi bilo puno jednostavnije.
Ovako dok traje, ne ocekujem previse!

----------


## sara79

laura33 vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i da stane to krvarenje i bolovi. Evo ema ti je sve rekla.
Dali je se ovdje moglo dogoditi da je implantacija bila nesto kasnije ja to neznam al se nadam da ce se netko javiti tko zna vise o blasticama ako te brine i beta  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

Laura, misli samo pozitivno... Ja sam krvarila od 5do 9tt svaki dan posto bio prisutan hematom... I stalno imala bolovi i grcevi.... I betu sam vadila 7puta svaki drugi dan... Vraceno mi je bilo dvje blastice jedna nije primila se a druga sada aktivna i trudna sam 23+1.... Nakon 9tt krvarila sam jos u 14 i 16tt u par navrata

----------


## anabela1

Laura , kao što i svi kažu misli pozitivno. U postupku kojem sa ja ostala trudna a otpisala ga i prije nego što sam počela, pokrvarila sam negdje na 5+1 , po naputku doktora A. umjesto utrića koja sam uzimala dobila sam duphastone nakon kojeg je krvarenje i prestalo, kasnije se na ultrazvuku pokazalo da je krvarenje bilo od hematoma, uglavnom trudnoća je kasnije tekla u svršenom redu i sad imamo prekrasnu i savršenu dvogodišnjakinju, tebi želim također isti scenarij.

----------


## tal

Danas mi je 9 dan nakon transfera blastocisa i jutros mi se pojavio sluzav roskasti jako svijetli iscjedaka prije toga sam imala grčiće kao onim menstrualnim kojih sad i nemam . Dali je to znak nadolazeće M ili da  se ipak nadam nečem ?

----------


## Inesz

Tal, test napravi.

----------


## sara79

Tal i sutra betu mozes vaditi.
Procitaj gore malo vise postove od laure.
Stetno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

Tal , kod meni isto tako bila i 11dnt beta bila 231 kod mene rekla da to implant.krvarenje. napravi test...

----------


## tal

Zar implatantno 9 dan ? I kolko ti je to dugo bilo ?

----------


## tal

A vidit ču pa možda sutra kupim test  :Wink:  . Hvala curke  :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Krvarila sam i ja 8dnt-1dnt, ali kod mene je bio u pitanju trodnevni embrij.
U tvome mi je slučaju prekasno za implantacijsko s obzirom da se radi oblastici. Barem mislim.

Ajde ubrzo napravi test ili vadi betu pa ako bude pozitivno da ti gin poveća dozu progesterona zbog krvarenja.
To je napravio kod mene i krvarenje se povuklo isti dan.
Držim fige i javljaj nam se.

----------


## Medeja

Laura, držim fige da ovaj postupak ima pozitivan ishod.
Vidim da si dosta realna, krvarenje se ne smije olako shvatiti, ali čvrsto vjerujem da ćete uspjeti.
Držim fige za vas! 

Kada opet vadiš betu? Ili koji je daljnji plan?

----------


## laura33

Cure hvala vam od srca na podršci i podjeljenim iskustvima, to mi jako puno znači!!  :Love: 

Trudim se biti pozitivna zaista i nadati se najboljem ali svjesna sam što krvarenje može značiti, vidjet ćemo betu sutra, ako raste onda ću moliti doktora da ponedjeljak napravimo uzv da vidimo što se to događa. 
Ja sebi ne mogu objasniti kako ujuro do podneva i navečer poslije 7 ne krvarim, a popodne krvarim, ja ne vjerujem da se to događa, i uopće nema veze sa aktivnošću ili mirovanjem..

Daljnji plan je takav da ako beta prestane pravilno se dupati i  ako vidimo da ništa od toga da se prekine terapija i da krene ciklus da se to očisti samo od sebe, želim svakako izbjeći kiretažu. 
Nema smisla odgađat neizbježno.
Pa ja imam iscjedak od 5 dnt, nije mi jasno kako se uz sve to beta pravilno dupla, ma ništa mi iskreno više nije jasno, jedva čekam da popričam sa doktorom na sljedećem pregledu.

Potpuno sam emocionalno i fizički iscrpljena od svih postupaka ove godine, zaista mi je više dosta loših ishoda postupaka, pa zar me ni jedan ne može zaobići...  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

beta je 0.100
Mogu već nevečer prestat s terapijom?

----------


## Medeja

Znam, draga, kako ti je. Vidjet ćeš sutra betu pa ćeš biti pametnija.
I meni je beta bila niska, 11dnt trodnevnih embrija 65, a 15dnt 361.

Krvarenje može biti uzrokovano i upotrebom utrića jer iritiraju sluznicu rodnice, znači, ne mora uopće biti vezano uz embrij.
Jednoj mojoj prijateljici je gin rekao da ih prestane uzimati vaginalno nego oralno jer je, poput tebe, krvarila u 5tt u vrijeme kada je vadila betu.

----------


## Medeja

> beta je 0.100
> Mogu već nevečer prestat s terapijom?


 :Sad: 
Možeš prestati s terapijom već sada. Žao mi je.

----------


## laura33

> Znam, draga, kako ti je. Vidjet ćeš sutra betu pa ćeš biti pametnija.
> I meni je beta bila niska, 11dnt trodnevnih embrija 65, a 15dnt 361.
> 
> Krvarenje može biti uzrokovano i upotrebom utrića jer iritiraju sluznicu rodnice, znači, ne mora uopće biti vezano uz embrij.
> Jednoj mojoj prijateljici je gin rekao da ih prestane uzimati vaginalno nego oralno jer je, poput tebe, krvarila u 5tt u vrijeme kada je vadila betu.


Moja beta po tablicama odgovara prosjecnim vrijednostima dana iza ovulacije tj u mom slucaju punkcije.
Ma ovo je prestrasno, nebi pozeljela nikome.
Beta pozitivna, a ne mozes se veselit.
Kako vrijeme odmice sve mi je teze, muz je jadan uvjeren kak ce to sve biti ok, mislim da ce njemu bit gore nego meni u slucaju loseg ishoda.

Za utrice sam pitala doktora, kaze bezobzira na krvarenje da ih stavljam vaginalno jer bolje djeluju.

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala cure na svemu..ipak sam još držala fige dok sam otvarala mail, ali osjećaj me nije prevario.
Unatoč svemu, zahvalna sam što je beta negativna nego da nedaj Bože opet prolazim spontani..tako sam od početka molila, i nekako mi je lakše ako gledam na to kao da me poštedio ponovne kalvarije...

----------


## laura33

Suncokret zao mi je!  :Sad: 
Odtuguj sad ovaj postupak, uzmi si vremena za to, razgovaraj s mpo dr, a onda odma razradjivat plan za dalje.
Odmah usmjeriti misli na novi postupak!
Moramo biti jake i ustrajne!!!! :grli:

----------


## iva777

> beta je 0.100
> Mogu već nevečer prestat s terapijom?


Zao mi je  :Sad: 
Razumijem te u potpunosti....
Uzmi si malo vremena,odtuguj...
Sa terapijom mozes prekinuti....

----------


## snelly85

> Hvala cure na svemu..ipak sam još držala fige dok sam otvarala mail, ali osjećaj me nije prevario.
> Unatoč svemu, zahvalna sam što je beta negativna nego da nedaj Bože opet prolazim spontani..tako sam od početka molila, i nekako mi je lakše ako gledam na to kao da me poštedio ponovne kalvarije...



Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mery87

Drage moje ako moze mala pomoc, posto nisam bas toliko upucena imam pitanje za vas, 23 11  sam imala transfer 5dnevnog embrija a danas me lovi gripazacepljen nos i sve pa me je malo strah hoceli to utjecat na citav postupakhvala vam punoo

----------


## ljube555

Laura.... Ja sam tako krvarila od 5do 9 tt ujutro i na vecer nista nije bilo a popoldne jedino i to svaki dan.... I znala biti cak jako crvena krv.... I vecan mi bio utrogestan 4×2 ali sam ga pila ... Rekao gin.da ne bi prepor.vaginalno da jos sa tim prstom da ne nadrazujem zbog stavljanje ... Beta mi je duplala se i bila vadena 7puta zbog toga krvarenja....i ispostavilo se da krvarenje bilo zbog hematoma i slabi kapilari u rodnice... I zbog naglog pritiska i sirenja maternice pucali kapilare....

----------


## laura33

*Ljube555* - ovo ko da sam ja napisala, identicno.
Drago mi je da postoji jos netko tko je imao takve simptome, jer u najmanju  ruku to je fakat cudno!  :Smile: 
Uglavnom popodne svjetlo crvena krv, svaki dan isto.
I to oskudno, dovoljan dnevni ulozak.
Mislim da gotovo mogu odredit vrijeme kad pocinje i kad prestaje...

Jesi ti imala kakvih bolova/grceva.
Mene zna prije tog krvarenja bolit trbuh.
To me malo brine..

Ja sutra opet ponavljam betu i onda se javljam doktoru da vidimo sto cemo, bojim se ista mjenjat u terapiji na svoju ruku!

----------


## ljube555

Laurra ja sam imala malo na wc papiru pri brisanju i na dnevnom ulosku.... I prakticki to bilo u isto vrijeme izmedu 13do15u to razdoblje.... Grcevi , bolovi i probadanje sam imala stalno i dosta dugo i dr.sam trcala svako malo i rekao mi je da sam komplicirana ... I dan danas znam imat grcevi i probadanja... Betu sam vadila 7puta

----------


## laura33

Sve mi se cini da cu i ja tvojim stopama.
I ja doktora gnjavim svakih 3-4 dana...
Identicna prica, ne mogu vjerovati!  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ce i ishod biti jednak tvome!  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Laura samo pozitivno.....

----------


## Medeja

> Sve mi se cini da cu i ja tvojim stopama.
> I ja doktora gnjavim svakih 3-4 dana...
> Identicna prica, ne mogu vjerovati! 
> 
> Nadam se da ce i ishod biti jednak tvome!


Ja sam svog mpo gina nazvala kada sam prokrvarila, povećao mi je dozu progesterona i rekao da dva puta vadim betu te da za deset dana dođem na uzv.
Najradije bih ga zvala non-stop, srećom, stalno je zauzet pa nema vremena javljati se uvijek na mob.
Nema smisla vaditi betu u nedogled i zvati doktora, ništa on pomoći ne može.
Embrij se mora sam izboriti i sama žena tu nema puno utjecaja.
Nadgledanje bete i vađenje svaki dan samo izludi osobu, ne pomaže joj.

----------


## laura33

Ja sam svome javila nedjelju da imam + na testu i da krvarim.
A sutra cu mu javiti betu, biti ce 13 dnt, tako mi pise u otpusnom pismu.

----------


## tal

Evo napravila test i negativan je . Danas mi je 10 dan nakon blastica a situacija ista kao i juče sa rozastim iscjedkom . Nemam ga po cijeli dan već ujutro i naveče ... 
Betu vadim u ponediljak i nenadam se baš . Prvi ivf sam imala već 8 dan malo krvarenje a sljedeći dan je već bolo obilnije i izgledalo je kao M a ovo sad mi je rozasto brljavljenje koje neznam šta je   :Sad:

----------


## laura33

Obavezno napravi betu i nastavi sa terapijom, vidis da su svakakvi ishodi moguci.
Nista jos nije gotovo.
Drzim  :fige: da beta ipsk pokaze drugacije od testa.
Rozasti iscjedak zna biti zbog umetanja utrogestana.

----------


## Medeja

Laura, jesi ti danas vadila betu?

----------


## tal

Al ipak sam mišljenja da ako osjetljiv test sa jutarnjim urinom nije pokazalo ni bljedunjavo +onda se ne nadam ni beti ....i još mi je 10 dan od tran sfera blastocista . 
Baš me izbediralo ovo  :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Tal,  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret19

tal, i ja ti držim fige da te beta iznenadi, iako, realno gledano, trebalo bi ae nešto vidjeti na testu... tako je i kod mene bilo nažalost..

----------


## laura33

*Tal* - ja ti testovima ne vjerujem dok ne vidim betu, iako ih redovito radim, ali ona donosi zadnju presudu...

*Madeja* - cekam nalaz bete....vadila u 15 sati.

----------


## tal

Hvala cure na podršci  :Kiss:  
Ubija me ovo rozarenje  :Razz:  ....nisam pametna dal da prekinem terapiju ? 
Jeli se ikom desilo ovako nešto da "rozari " a test negativan ? Polako ludim mada sam cijeli postupak bila iznenađujuče skulirana  :Smile: .

----------


## ljube555

Laura, gdje si???? Kolika beta????

----------


## sara79

> Laura, gdje si???? Kolika beta????


Ljube kolika je tvoja prva beta bila???

----------


## laura33

Evo drage moje mogu napisati dobru vijest, danasnjabeta iznosi 327.10 i više se nego lijepo dupla...zasad... :Zaljubljen: 

Evo taman krenula pisat, dopisivala sam se sa doktorom morala sam ipak njemu prvom javiti... :Grin: 

Rekao je da je to super ali da idemo polako, ipak je još sve moguće.
Uglavnom mrvica se i dalje bori. 

Krvarenje danas gotovo posustalo, al sad navečer opet neki ružičasti, sukrvavi iscjedak, tek toliko da me podsjeti da ipak nije sve ok....
Ponedjeljak opet ponavljanje bete.
Eto idemo polako dan po dan!

----------


## sara79

Bravo laura33  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~```

----------


## sara79

> Evo drage moje mogu napisati dobru vijest, danasnjabeta iznosi 327.10 i više se nego lijepo dupla...zasad...
> 
> Evo taman krenula pisat, dopisivala sam se sa doktorom morala sam ipak njemu prvom javiti...
> 
> Rekao je da je to super ali da idemo polako, ipak je još sve moguće.
> Uglavnom mrvica se i dalje bori. 
> 
> Krvarenje danas gotovo posustalo, al sad navečer opet neki ružičasti, sukrvavi iscjedak, tek toliko da me podsjeti da ipak nije sve ok....
> Ponedjeljak opet ponavljanje bete.
> Eto idemo polako dan po dan!


Bit ce to sve ok draga. Miruj koliko mozes zbog tog jos oskudnog krvarenja a i ono ce ubrzo stati  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

> Bit ce to sve ok draga. Miruj koliko mozes zbog tog jos oskudnog krvarenja a i ono ce ubrzo stati


Joj lezim stalno, vec mi se poremetila cirkulacija u nogama!  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ce stati jer vec je tragikomicna cinjenica koliko puta dnevno obilazim toalet i proucavam....

----------


## ljube555

Sara, moja prva beta bila 11dnt 231 i nesto

----------


## iva777

> Evo drage moje mogu napisati dobru vijest, danasnjabeta iznosi 327.10 i više se nego lijepo dupla...zasad...
> 
> Evo taman krenula pisat, dopisivala sam se sa doktorom morala sam ipak njemu prvom javiti...
> 
> Rekao je da je to super ali da idemo polako, ipak je još sve moguće.
> Uglavnom mrvica se i dalje bori. 
> 
> Krvarenje danas gotovo posustalo, al sad navečer opet neki ružičasti, sukrvavi iscjedak, tek toliko da me podsjeti da ipak nije sve ok....
> Ponedjeljak opet ponavljanje bete.
> Eto idemo polako dan po dan!


Laura33 super za betu!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Sigurno si sad bar malo  mirnija, bas mi je drago da sve ide svojim tokom.drzim fige da se i dalje nastavi sve skolski!!

----------


## laura33

Ma s jedne strane jesam, ali bila bih mirna jedino kad bi prestalo ovo krvarenje.
Danas cijeli dan nista, i sad oko 7 navecer opet crvena krv na papiru...
Ono mi ne dozvoljava da se radujem trudnoci!  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

Laura i kod mene tako bilo.... Pa pisala sam ti na pp

----------


## laura33

Znam draga, sve si mi objasnila, ali kad si ne mogu pomoci, taj osjecaj straha i neizvjesnosti je stalno tu.
Trudim se misliti pozitivno i vjerovati i dobar ishod, al kad pocnu bolovi onda je tesko zadrzat taj stav.
Sinoc sam morala popiti Paracetamol koliko me je bolio trbuh, nisam mogla pronaci polozaj u krevetu.
D

----------


## sara79

> Sara, moja prva beta bila 11dnt 231 i nesto


Super ljube i sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Djevojcica stize jel tako????

----------


## ljube555

Da, djevojcica..!!!!! Cudo moje

----------


## tal

Evo ja danas ovo rozikanje nakon 9 i 10 dana izgleda privodim kraju i nemam ni bolova ali još me muči negativni test a beta tek u ponediljak  :Sad: . Ipak nastavljam sa terapijom ...

----------


## laura33

Pričekaj ti betu, ja sam po ovom svom krvarenju mogla razmišljati da sam mengu dobila.
Možda je kod tebe bila u pitanju i kasnija implantacija, pa ovo može biti i implantacijsko krvarenje, tako nekako ono i izgleda..
Eto, voljela bih da te nalaz bete ipak  ugodno iznenadi! 

Ja sam ti ovih dana sve i svašta pročitala i zaista je svašta moguće, ne gubi nadu još!  :Love:

----------


## tal

Hvala laura ali čisto sumnjam jer test 10. dana mi je pokazao -  a ovo brljavljenje čas ide čas neide ...jutros nije bilo ništa i ja se ponadala da je stalo pa opet krenilo ....a da je M onda bi bilo i obilno i crveno ko normalni M pa mi nije jasno šta se zbiva a do ponediljka utorka ču ispalit od ovog na živce . A kad si ti počela krvarit ? Isto blastociste ili ? Ali bar ti je test pokazao + ♡♡♡

----------


## laura33

Ja sam imala iscjedak vec 5 dnt i to sukrvica kao sa par zilica, onda par dana svakakvih, a od 9-13 dana iza transfera par sati na dan cista svjetla krv.
A sad je smeckasto nesto, al bit ce krv predvecer.
Vec sam navikla.
Da, i kod mene je bio transfer blastice.
Bilo ti je tu na forumu situacija sa vrlo niskom pocetnom betom, mozda je i tvoja jedna od njih, pa test nije detektirao hcg.
Intim plus reagira tek iznad 25 tih jedinica...

----------


## black_woman

Pozdrav svima! 
Imala bih samo jedno pitanje. Kako funkcionira vađenje bete na VV ako netko zna? Sestra mi je samo rekla da kad dolazim da donesem uputnicu za betu. Ali ne znam kada se dobiju nalazi, dal se tamo mora čekati dok nalaz nije gotov ili nekako drugačije? Ovo mi je prvo vađenje bete pa ne znam.  :Smile: 
Hvala

Pozz

----------


## iva777

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Imala bih samo jedno pitanje. Kako funkcionira vađenje bete na VV ako netko zna? Sestra mi je samo rekla da kad dolazim da donesem uputnicu za betu. Ali ne znam kada se dobiju nalazi, dal se tamo mora čekati dok nalaz nije gotov ili nekako drugačije? Ovo mi je prvo vađenje bete pa ne znam. 
> Hvala
> 
> Pozz


Ja kad sam vadila betu (6mj 2015) dosla sam oko 8h javila se sestrama i dala uputnicu.brzo sam dosla na red nalaz je bio gotov tek oko 2( pitaj ih kad ce biti gotov da ne cekas tamo), pa sam otisla i vratila se tada , dr.me prozvala .
Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## black_woman

Hvala puno na odgovoru.

----------


## tal

Pitanjce ....kako funkcionira prirodni ivf ? Dal se može odmah nakon stimuliranog ivf ili se treba ipak čekati neko vrijeme ?  I kakva iskustva imate sa prirodnim ivf , ima li trudnoča ?

----------


## iva777

> Pitanjce ....kako funkcionira prirodni ivf ? Dal se može odmah nakon stimuliranog ivf ili se treba ipak čekati neko vrijeme ?  I kakva iskustva imate sa prirodnim ivf , ima li trudnoča ?


U prirodni mozes odmah nakon stimuliranog( u dogovoru sa dr) ne treba bit pauza.ja sam u 10 bila na stimuliranom a sad u  11 krenula u prirodni ivf.u principu ti je sve jednako , osim sto nema ljekova, imas folikulometrija, punkcija , transfer...(ako se sve razvija svojim tokom i ako na naprave punkciju rano ili kasno pa je jajna stanica nezrela ...) prate tvoju prirodnu ovulaciju...jedino dobijes stopericu(na sv.duhu se dobije za ostale nemam info) , s obzirom da je meni prvi prirodni iskusnije cure ce sigurno detaljnije objasniti ..i da uspjesnost je jakooo malo oko 7%.dr je meni preporucila prirodnj odmah nakon stimulacije jer jer dobra mogucnost za dobiti 2 , 3 dobre js , jer je tijelo jos pod hormonima.

----------


## tal

Hvala iva 
Zašto je tako mala uspješnost ako se mogu dobit i više j.s ? Pa i jedna može bit dobitna ako je u dobrom stanju . 
Ima li koja curka da je uspjela na prirodnom ivf tu na forumu ? Nadam se da če mi se koja javit .

----------


## iva777

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=60791
Tal evo link na temu ivf u prirodnom ciklusu( nadam se da sam dobro kopirala)  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

meni je uspjelo u drugom prirodnom ivf-u.
Nakon dva stimulirana icsi-a i jednog fet-a.
cak ni embrij nije bio savrsen nego sedmostanicni treci dan....sad je to savrsena petomjesecna curka.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam imala iscjedak vec 5 dnt i to sukrvica kao sa par zilica, onda par dana svakakvih, a od 9-13 dana iza transfera par sati na dan cista svjetla krv.
> A sad je smeckasto nesto, al bit ce krv predvecer.
> Vec sam navikla.
> Da, i kod mene je bio transfer blastice.
> Bilo ti je tu na forumu situacija sa vrlo niskom pocetnom betom, mozda je i tvoja jedna od njih, pa test nije detektirao hcg.
> Intim plus reagira tek iznad 25 tih jedinica...



laura33, slatka si kad ovako bodriš tal, ali treba ipak ostati realan - ona niti 14 dana nakon punkcije nema pozitivan test koji je vrlo osjetljiv.... i još to krvaruckanje.... Tal - jel otpisan postupak skroz? Beta izvađena?

U prirodnom ciklusu - kako kaže sama riječ - ne uzima se ništa za stimulaciju jajnika - pa ni klomifen - i uglavnom se - ako se dobije uopće - 1 folikul - iz tog jednog folikula 1 jajna stanica, iz te jedne jajne stanice - ako se oplodi  - dobije se možda jedan dobar embrij, taj se možda na koncu može transferirati - i onda u konačnici možda uspije i trudnoća.... 

Malo sam karirikirala tal - ali evo vidiš tih koliko je tu ako, možda, na koncu, možda, ako - pod uvjetom, itd. zato je i uspješnost tek negdje oko 6% (u HRvatskoj možda i manje). Neke bolnice u takozvanim prirodnjacima ipak daju klomifen - iz kojeg sam ja dobila npr. 2 j.s. - neke ne dobiju niti jednu - davno sam upoznala na Vuku jednu suborku koja je samo na klomifen dobila i 5 jajnih stanica (ovo nikako nije pravilo). 

Ne, ne treba zanemariti prirodnjake uopće, ali treba ulaziti u njih s rezervom i dobro informiran što mogu donijeti...... sretno!

----------


## laura33

Mozda imas pravo, al ja sam misljenja da konacni sud daje beta, meni testovi nista ne znace.
Ja sam ju i isla vadit oba puta 9 dana nakon transfera jer sam krvarila.
I nisam se oslanjala na ono sto pokazuje test.

----------


## tal

Beta izvađena 1.20  :Sad: 
Al tome sam se nadala ....šta je tu je u srijedu idem svom dr. da vidim moželi me provući u prirodni ivf jer 27.1 punim 42 i u se završava moji besplatni postupci . Do sad sam imala samo dva stimulirana ivf , naoravila bi ih više a možda i imala već dijete da u kbc st nisu imali radove godinu dana  :Sad:  ... 
Eto hvatam se za posljednju slamku da me primi u prirodni ivf . Tanan krvarim tako da mislim da iza ovog mogu i na folikulometriju  :Wink:  . Hvala vam na podršci i želim vam svima božićne betice ♡

----------


## Inesz

Tal,  zašto ne bi išla u stimuliranom postupku u siječnju?

----------


## tal

Pa navršavam 42 i nemam pravo na besplatne postupke a za privatno nisam baš pri novcu  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

Danas mi je 8 dnt i sad kad sam se legla osjecam zatezanje i onu laganu tupu bol.
Ciklusi su mi 27 dana tako da je prerano za menstruaciju,a i na dupjastonu sam.
Jel moguce da je sad zapocela implantacija (posto je zametak 4 stanicni 3. dan)?
Ima li itko slicno iskustvo?
Pozitivno,naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Fabjana

11 dana od transfera bez posebnih bolova ali imam osjećaj da ću procurit...e sad cice nisu bolne već par dana , vaginalno utrogestan 3xdvije ...temperatura povišena (trapija utrogestanom uzrok ; pretpostavljam) ...vještica točna ko sat 26 dan
prvi put sam u postupku IVF -Split 

Zanima me na što treba obratiti pažnju u prepoznavanju simptoma moguće trudnoće(iako je sve to individualno)  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Menga kasni 3 dana

----------


## Inesz

> Pa navršavam 42 i nemam pravo na besplatne postupke a za privatno nisam baš pri novcu


Zašto te ne inzistiras da odradis stimulirani prije 42. rodjendana? Osim toga, zakon kaže da i žene starije od 42 godine imaju pravo na liječenje kad se radi o medicinski opravdanim razlozima.  Tvoj dobar hormonski status i solidan odgovor na terapiju može se uzeti kao opravdan razlog da te uzmu u postupak i nakon što napuniš 42.

----------


## Medeja

Baš kako si napisala, sve je to individualno. Prema simptomima se nemoj ravnati.
A kada vadiš betu? Već bi mogla ako je bio transfer blastica, a i trodnevnih embrija.
U Zg se vadi 12dnt.

----------


## Fabjana

dr. Šunj ne vadi betu nego test nakon 14 dana od transfera i uzv nakon 7 dana od testa ...meni je to čudno al šta češ  :Sad: 
-transfer četverostaničnog embrija 3. dan

----------


## Fabjana

Dr. Šunj ne radi betu, samo test nakon 14 dana od transfera i uzv nakon 7 dana od poz. testa  :Sad:

----------


## Fabjana

pišem u ovom forumu jer nisam naišla na sličnu priču mojoj...vanmaternična prije godinu dana , laparoskopijom odstranjen desni jajovod, lijevi neprohodan, stimulirani postupak ajme, dobivena jedna jajna stanica (oocita) oplođena , četverostanični embrij transfer 3. dan...svi simptomi su vezani uz utrogestan ali već par dana nikakvih osim vrtoglavice ...osjećaj neke praznine ne znam kako da objasnim osjećaj...

----------


## tal

Inesz ...bila kod svog dr. Nemogu ovaj mjesec u prirodni jer oni od božiča do tri kralja ne rade u labosu  :Sad:  . Uglavnom rekao mi je da dođem u prvom mj. sedmicu prije M na pregled radi postupka i da prolongirat če mi iako ću tad ući u 42 . Sad neznam oče li mi radit stimuliran ili prirodan ??
A do tad moram vadit hormone i briseve jer mi je prošla godina od zadnjih  :Smile:  .

----------


## mery87

Meni je danas 10 dnt 5dnevnih test radila jucer i danas na obadva slabija druga linija zvala kliniku oni cestitajuuu uspjelo iz prvog puta. Probaj uradit test pa ces da vidis. Sretnoo

----------


## black_woman

Zbunjena "malo"?
Danas mi je 10 dnt 5dnevnih, test sam radila jutros i prikazao se +, a ja od sinoć lagano pa recimo krvarim (vise roskasto i smeckasto i vodenasto). 
Nemam nikakvih simptoma niti trudnoće niti menge. Inače mi ciklusi traju 35-55 dana a dns mi je 29 dan. I uvijek imam jaaako bolne menge od kojih sam doslovno 2 dana skoro nepokretna. 
A sada ništa. Tako da sam totalno zbunjena!
Sutra ujutro idem privatno vaditi betu koja mi je inače zakazana u ponedjeljak jer ne bi do tada izdržala!

----------


## simar

Cure da li je koja imala ovakvu situaciju, punkcija bila 13.11 a transfer 16.11. Beta 01.12 je bila 21.1 iu/l i taj dan pozitivan urin test na trudnoću, danas Beta 19.2 iu/l.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Medeja

Žao mi je, simar, ali pad bete nije dobra stvar i ukazuje na to da nije uspjelo.
S obzirom da je beta dosta niska znači da se radilo o biokemijskoj trudnoći.

----------


## vucica

Meni je jucer bio transfer dvije blastociste..danas osjecam zatezanje lagano i pritisak tu i tamo, jednom me je presjeklo..vidjet cemo sto donosi vikend..
Meni doktor isto rekao vaditi betu nakon 2 tj.

----------


## Inesz

@Tal, 

ako u prirodnjaku dobijete jajnu stanica, šanse da se rodi dijete u tvojim godinama iskazuju se brojkama od oko 2-3-4%.
Ako si u stimuliranom i dobiješ više zametaka, šanse za rođenje djeteta su višestruko veće. 
Sretno! Neka bude stimulirani kad labos završi s godišnjim odmorom.


@ Fabijana 
Dobrodošla na forum i sretno u postupku.

Završiti stimulirani postupak uz dobivenu jednu oocitu i trodnevni 4-stanicni zametak, prilično je razočaravajući ishod liječenja. 

Kakvi su ti hormonski nalazi, koliko imaš godina, kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? Kakav je nalaz kod tvog partnera?

Kad ćeš raditi Betu? Test? 
Simptomi koje spominješ,  taj osjećaj praznine i vrtoglavica moze biti od utrogestana.


Cure sretno svima u postupcima, neka bete budu lijepe i da pravilno rastu, neka srceka prokucaju,  trudnoće budu uredne i da na kraju svoje mpo priče primite svoje dijete u ruke i sretni odete iz rodilišta svojoj kući. 

 :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Tal , evo ovdje lijepim statistiku: 

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

žene iznad 40 godina kad dobiju jednu jajnu stanicu - vjerojatnost da rode živo dijete je tek 1%, nažalost, ako dobiju 7 jajnih stanica - tad je uspješnost odnosno postotak koji će roditi živo rođeno dijete - ipak 11%. Zato su stimulacije gotovo UVIJEK bolje....

----------


## black_woman

11 dan od transfera 5dnevnog beta 9.3. Jucer ujutro test pokazao +. I malo krvaruckam od jucer! U pon. sluzbeno opet vadit betu pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Fabjana

evo 13. dan od transfera test negativan...stimulacija puregon injekcijama(250 jedinica) i jos jedna injekcija nešto decapeptil...
dal da nastavim s utrogestanom ili ? betu ne vadi dr Šunj  :Sad:  , samo test .....simptoma nikakvih....35 godina imam jednu curu od 16 godina...suprugov nalaz dobar

----------


## iva777

> evo 13. dan od transfera test negativan...stimulacija puregon injekcijama(250 jedinica) i jos jedna injekcija nešto decapeptil...
> dal da nastavim s utrogestanom ili ? betu ne vadi dr Šunj  , samo test .....simptoma nikakvih....35 godina imam jednu curu od 16 godina...suprugov nalaz dobar


Black woman , beta je malecka , javi sluzbeni rezultat! Drzim fige! :Smile: 

Fabjana, betu ne vadis?! , jesi 13dan trebala bas napravit test po preporuci doktora? Jesi im javila rezultat? 
Zao mi je za negativni test,  :Sad:  javila bi se na tvom mjestu svom mpo doktoru , nemoj prekidati terapiju na svoju ruku. 



> 11 dan od transfera 5dnevnog beta 9.3. Jucer ujutro test pokazao +. I malo krvaruckam od jucer! U pon. sluzbeno opet vadit betu pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## iva777

> Dr. Šunj ne radi betu, samo test nakon 14 dana od transfera i uzv nakon 7 dana od poz. testa


Sad sam vidjela post.ukoliko ne radi betu, vec test , i to 14 dan , ponovi test sutra te se javi doktoru.

----------


## Fabjana

javila sam....prekid terapije ...pauza 3 mj.  :Sad:

----------


## Fabjana

kažu da prekinem terapiju...bez bete...nikakve simptome pms nemam

----------


## mila2

Evo da se i ja prijavim.Fet jedne blastice imala 29.11. 3.i 4 .dan sam imala bol kao da ću dobiti.Onda zatišje.Od jutros stomak opet boli, preznojavanje ,pravi znaci pms-a.Od terapije estrofem i utrogestan.Jutros sam nešto klonula i osjećam da neće uspjeti.Inča sam imala već 3 icsi postupka bezuspješna. :Sad: .Test u raditi u utorak 9.dt.Tako su mi napisali.

----------


## iva777

> javila sam....prekid terapije ...pauza 3 mj.


Fabjana , drzi se , znam da ti nije lako , i ja pauziram do 3mjeseca 2016 kad cu u stimulirani.sad sam bila u 11 mj.na prirodnom al je prekinut jer nije bilo uopce ovulavcije tako da ni folikuli nisu rasli.sad cekam 1mjesec pa cu pokusat jos 1 prirodni...
Cini se sad daleko ali brzo vrijeme prolazi , ai organizam se mora malo odmoriti od svega.sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Evo da se i ja prijavim.Fet jedne blastice imala 29.11. 3.i 4 .dan sam imala bol kao da ću dobiti.Onda zatišje.Od jutros stomak opet boli, preznojavanje ,pravi znaci pms-a.Od terapije estrofem i utrogestan.Jutros sam nešto klonula i osjećam da neće uspjeti.Inča sam imala već 3 icsi postupka bezuspješna..Test u raditi u utorak 9.dt.Tako su mi napisali.


Mila2 i ja sam koristila prethodni stimulirani estrofem i preznojavala sam se , vjerujem da je to nuspojava tog lijeka.: drzim fige za test u utorak !  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

ja sam se preznojavala samo u dobitnom ciklusu, bez ikakvih ljekova osim utrogestana naravno...sretno

----------


## mila2

Znači nema pravila.Nekako sam bila ok prvih 5 dana a kako se vrijeme bete približava nervoza je sve veća.Bila sam u gradu i mnogo sam bolja.Samo treba biti uporan!!!

----------


## Fabjana

mjesečnice još nema a ni bolova pms-a, ništa ne kužim... :Coffee:  :Coffee:

----------


## iva777

> mjesečnice još nema a ni bolova pms-a, ništa ne kužim...


Fabjana ne brini mjesecnica zna kasniti zbog utrogestana.

----------


## id20

Fabjana, nije da ti zelim ulijevati neku nadu, moj doktor trazi betu, u cetvrtak sam napravila test, bio je negativan, u petak vadila betu, ona 186.07! Tako da ti preporucam, ako mozes dobiti uputnicu od svog ginekologa, odi izvadi krv, bit ces mirnija i ti, a doktora tko sisa, ne mora ni znati da si ju radila! Sretno..

----------


## Fabjana

danas roza curkanje... :Storma s bičem:  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Fabjana

vodenasto svjetlo crveno ...nešto šta nije menstrualno krvarenje...ima li netko slično  iskustvo

----------


## Fabjana

vodenasto svjetlo crveno ...nešto šta nije menstrualno krvarenje...ima li netko slično  iskustvo

----------


## Medeja

Jesi li vadila betu? Koliko je prošlo od transfera?

----------


## Fabjana

nisam, ne vade betu, a šta reći, ići ću sutra kod svoje doktorice da mi napiše uputnicu... prekinuli su mi utrogestan bez bete samo na osnovu testa 13 dan od transfera...
transfer je bio 21.11 - jedan četverostanični embrij 3.dan

----------


## Medeja

Pa mogla si vaditi betu bez obzira na negativni test.
Ja sam svaki put, dobila m ili ne, bio test negativan, vadila betu jer je samo to siguran pokazatelj.
Ne bih si mogla oprostiti da prekinem terapiju zbog negativnog testa, a beta ispadne pozitivna.
Može se ona vaditi i u privatnim laboratorijima ako od svoje Klinike nisi mogla dobiti internu uputnicu.

Iako to meni sve izgleda kao da će m uskoro krenuti.
Sretno!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Drage čekalice, pridružujem se! Jučer je bio transfer blastociste, a za 9 dana znat ću na čemu sam. Prvi put smo u MPO vodama... I nadam se zadnji  :Smile: . Čitala sam vaše postove u nazad tri tjedna u nadi da ću što brže doći u tu fazu, i stvarno mi je proletjelo vrijeme! A sad, tek prvi dan nakon, čini mi se da će biti duuuugih devet dana. Čestitam svima koje su dočekale svoje lijepe bete, a ostalima držim fige da što prije ugledaju +!

----------


## Medeja

Dugo će trajati tih 9 dana, kao 9 tjedana.
Najbrže će proći ako se zakopaš u posao, barem je tako meni bilo.
Držim fige da ovaj prvi put bude i zadnji!!!

----------


## Nikica 1976

Medeja, hvala ti puno! Kad smo kod posla... Zamijesila sam kruh, rješavam zaostatke s posla jer mogu na sjedećke, na bolovanju ću biti do bete. Ne mislim poduzimati nikakve invazivne akcije spremanja, samo lakše posliće  :Wink: .

----------


## biska

Drage suborke, iako gotovo nikad ne pišem jako vas često čitam.

Do prije koji dan i ja sam bila punopravna čekalica bete, sada sam samo teoretska čekalica jer sam prokrvarila sa subote na nedjelju (7/8 dnt 2 četverodnevne morulice)  :Sad:  .
Beta je u petak, do tada mirovanje i utrići oralno  :spava: 

Držim velike fige svim čekalicama!

----------


## mila2

Biska nadam se da će se dobro završiti jer ako prokrvari 7/8 dan je rano , možda je implantacija.
Ja evo danas 8.dt jedne blastice.Stalno imam osjećaj da sam dobila i u wc-u sam svako malo.Tako se plašim neuspjeha.A svi su simptomi pms-a prisutni.
Sutra radim test.

----------


## biska

mila2, hvala na pozitivi! pošto krvarenje i dalje traje, radije ću biti pesimista za sebe ovih par dana :D

sutra piškiš test ili vadiš betu?

----------


## mila2

Biska, sve razumijem ali nikad se ne zna.Koristi terapiju i miruj.Meni kad nije uspjelo, 3 puta do sada, uvijek sam dobijala tačno 15. dan od punkcije.Radiću sutra ujutru test.

----------


## Optimist

> A svi su simptomi pms-a prisutni.


I meni su bili, tipični simptomi pms-a, a ipak je trudnoća bila u pitanju  :Smile:  Samo da vam dam malo podrške  :Heart:

----------


## vucica

Meni je ET bio 2.12, dvije blastociste....jos 9, 10 dana do bete...pokušavam ne misliti. Cice me uzasno bole, danas me zaboljelo kao da cu dobiti..al prestane..pa onda neki pritisak...i tako.
Držim fige svim betočekalicama!

----------


## mila2

Optimist, treba nam svima podrška.Više puta sam pročitala da je sve isto kao pms.Pokušavam razmišljati pozitivno.A opet mi osjećaj u stomaku i nogama kao prvi dan ciklusa ne da mira....Uhhhh.

----------


## Optimist

Dok sam ja čekala betu, pročešljala sam net uzduž i poprijeko. Točnije, drugi tjedan od transfera. Prvi tjedan sam bila sva blažena, mazila svoju mrvicu i osjećala se trudnom. Drugi tjedan su počeli pms-simptomi. Raspoloženje potonulo. Sva sam bila jadna. Pa sam se bacila u potragu i naišla na puno postova u kojima piše da su simptomi identični. Pa su mi frendice isto govorile. Čak su me malo i živcirale, jer sam mislila da me tješe. Beta je bila pozitivna, dakle simptomi su isti  :Smile: 
Dala sam si u zadatak da povremeno to napišem betačekalicama i učinim dobro djelo  :grouphug:

----------


## Medeja

Biska, malo nade od mene... Ja sam prokrvarila 8dnt trodnevnih embrija, a 11dnt pozitivna beta.
Sada sam u 31tt. 
Peti postupak, treći ivf/icsi.

----------


## mila2

Optimist , pravo si  :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## biska

> Biska, malo nade od mene... Ja sam prokrvarila 8dnt trodnevnih embrija, a 11dnt pozitivna beta.
> Sada sam u 31tt. 
> Peti postupak, treći ivf/icsi.


Ah Medeja, kamo sreće!

Koliko je trajalo krvarenje kod tebe?

----------


## Medeja

Počelo je kao svježa krv ranim jutrom, tijekom dana se pojačalo i bila sam uvjerena da je menga.
Tada mi je gin povećao dozu duphastona s 3 na 4 dnevno, krvarila sam još jedan dan i na dan vađenja bete ništa.
Sve skupa tri dana. S tim da je zadnji dan bilo smeđarenje.
Mali se primio pošteno, na 5+5 smo vidjeli i srčeko.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Mila2, biska - samo pozitivno!!! Imam prirodnu trudnoću iza sebe i stvarno su mi jedini simptomi bili kašnjenje m. i osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti! Stalno sam trčala na wc, gotovo skenirala wc papir, i nikako me nije napuštao taj osjećaj  :Rolling Eyes: . Sjećam se samo da je jako dugo mi bilo tako. I da, pojavilo se u dva navrata krvarenje, to je bio hematom od implantacije koji se razgrađivao i tijelo se čistilo. Tako da - glave gore!!!

----------


## biska

Nikica, Medeja, mila2  :grouphug:

----------


## Fabjana

obilno krvarenje s ugrušcima...nemam bolova

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje,prvi puta sam ovdje,iza sebe imam inseminaciju neuspjesnu,imala sam dvije laparoskopske op drilling jajnika,inace imam PCOS,sa suprugom je sve ok,e sada ovako,imala sam punkciju 24.11.2015 dobila sam 5 jajnih stanica,od kojih su se dvije oplodile i kazu da su dosta dobre,ET sam imala 26.11.2015,vracena su mi dva embrija,5,6 i danas 7.11.2015 sam radila testove na trudnocu koji su bili pozitivni,sad me je strah da su krivo pokazali ili nesto,dali netko ima iskustva sa tim,ovo mi je prvi IVF.

----------


## Nikica 1976

Fabjana, žao mi je  :Love: , drži se!

----------


## mila2

Test pozitivan, 9.dant krioembritransfera jedne blastociste.Jako sam sretna i još ne vjerujem.
Poslije 3 bezuspješne vto evo fet dobitni.Još da ostalo sve prođe kako treba.
Fabijan drži se.Nema predavanja samo napred.Ja sam u postupcima ravno dvije godine.Doćiće i tvojih pet minuta.

----------


## biska

Fabjana  :Sad:  žao mi je jako

mila12 - jupiiiii!!!

----------


## antony34

Mila12 cestitam tuznicama hag

----------


## Nikica 1976

Mila2, čestitam, bravo  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

Fabijana  :Love: 




> Test pozitivan, 9.dant krioembritransfera jedne blastociste.Jako sam sretna i još ne vjerujem.
> Poslije 3 bezuspješne vto evo fet dobitni.Još da ostalo sve prođe kako treba.


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## black_woman

U ponedjeljak beta bila 2.  :Sad:  Negdje u 2 mj. idem po 1 smrzlića.

----------


## Optimist

> U ponedjeljak beta bila 2.  Negdje u 2 mj. idem po 1 smrzlića.


 :Love:

----------


## tina1993

Jucer sam radila betu,12 dan nakon ET 3 dan,i beta mi je 181.

----------


## mila2

> U ponedjeljak beta bila 2.  Negdje u 2 mj. idem po 1 smrzlića.


Brzo će fet.Malo odmori i u nove pobjede.Želim ti uspješan fet i radost u 2.mjesecu. :grouphug:

----------


## mila2

> Jucer sam radila betu,12 dan nakon ET 3 dan,i beta mi je 181.


Lijepa beta.Super.I meni je test juče bio pozitivan, sutra ću raditi betu.Nalaz čekam 24 sata pa ću vam napisati.
Puno sreće curama u postupcima  :Heart:

----------


## black_woman

hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## tina1993

Zašto tako dugo ćekaš nalaz,ja sam vadila krv ujutro i nalaz bio gotov iza 12h. Ja ju ponavljam u petak,nadam se da ce se pravilno duplati. Sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## biska

> Jucer sam radila betu,12 dan nakon ET 3 dan,i beta mi je 181.


tina1993, bravo za krasnu betu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina1993

hvala draga,samo da se dobro dupla  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

I ja se pridruzujem klubu  :Smile: 
Jucer sam imala transfer trodnevnih embrija. Trenutno jos uvijek lezim.
Nadam se najboljem.

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje današnja beta na 15 dan od trodnevnih embrija 692  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> Drage moje današnja beta na 15 dan od trodnevnih embrija 692


Super cestitam.

----------


## biska

> Drage moje današnja beta na 15 dan od trodnevnih embrija 692


tina wooow, čestitam!!!!

meni u iščekivanju bete vještica došla i prošla  :Sad:  , danas sam vadila betu (13 dnt) i sad čekam vidjeti tu nulu da se mogu resetirati psihički i krenuti razmišljati o fet-u

----------


## miuta821

> I ja se pridruzujem klubu 
> Jucer sam imala transfer trodnevnih embrija. Trenutno jos uvijek lezim.
> Nadam se najboljem.


Stretno ne moras lezati stalno dr-ca moja mpo preporucila puno setnije samo sto meni se ne da bas :Wink:

----------


## Medeja

Da, nakon transfera dobro je kretati se zbog cirkulacije i prokrvljenosti.
Ja sam uvijek dan nakon transfera išla raditi.  :Wink: 
I vrijeme mi je tako brže prolazilo.

----------


## tina1993

Hvala vam cure,nadam se da ce dalje biti sve u redu,prvi ultrazvuk imam u utorak,nadam se da cu napokon ugledati tu tockicu malenu  :Smile:  Biska bas mi je zao,al ne gubi nadu do bete,meni su rekli ako prokrvarim da ne prestajem sam utrogestanom do bete bez obzira na krvarenje.

----------


## mila2

> Drage moje današnja beta na 15 dan od trodnevnih embrija 692


Super!!!!Čestitam !!!
Pisala sam na temi fet, beta mi je 11.dtransfera jedne blastociste 326.Jutros stigao nalaz jer nisam naglasila da je hitno.Sutra ponavljam.Nadam se da će se uduplati pravilno.

Biska , nije sve gotovo.Ja nisam nikad čula da je neko tako rano dobio i da je vještica prošla.To mi je jako čudno.

----------


## biska

Cure, od srca hvala na vibricama! 

Moja beta je 0, a popodne idem svojoj ginekologici s popisom pitanja jer je i mene iznenadio timing vještice.

Vama želim da što prije ugledate srčeka na uzv i savršenu trudnoću bez ikakvih stresova i problema  :grouphug:

----------


## miuta821

> Cure, od srca hvala na vibricama! 
> 
> Moja beta je 0, a popodne idem svojoj ginekologici s popisom pitanja jer je i mene iznenadio timing vještice.
> 
> Vama želim da što prije ugledate srčeka na uzv i savršenu trudnoću bez ikakvih stresova i problema


Zao mi je znam da ni jednu rijeci ne moze pomoc ali salijem zagrlijai :Sad:

----------


## mila2

Biska, nemoj se previše sikirati.Imaš svog smrzlića.Je li jednu ili više?Ja sam imala postupak početkom 10.mjeseca koji nije uspio i fet ciklus poslije, dakle krajem 11.mjeseca jedne blastice.I evo hvala bogu beta pozitivna.Nadam se da će biti dobro i ostalo.Tako da se ne brineš samo napred.Odmah dogovaraj šta dalje.Iza praznika u nove pobjede.

----------


## biska

Mila tako će i biti - imam 2 smrznute morulice za još 1 pokušaj  :Smile: 

Trudnicama i čekalicama puse i fige za dalje!

----------


## tina1993

Ne gubi nadu,samo hrabro naprijed u nove,uspjesne pobjede.

----------


## tina1993

mislim da hoce,moja je 11 dan nakon embrio tranfera bila 181,a 15 dan,to jest danas 692

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Pozz drage forumasice..ja u ponedjeljak imala transfer..kak se racuna..jel danas 4 ili 5 dan transfera?

----------


## Nikica 1976

Tina, Mila, čestitam!!! Super bete  :Smile: !

----------


## tina1993

Hvala Nikice  :Kiss:

----------


## Nikica 1976

Oprosti, nisam skužila, jesi li imala transfer blastociste ili?

----------


## tina1993

Ako mislis na mene,ne,punkcija mi je bila 24.11.2015 a embriotransfer 2 embrija 26.11.2015

----------


## žužy

> Pozz drage forumasice..ja u ponedjeljak imala transfer..kak se racuna..jel danas 4 ili 5 dan transfera?


Danas ti je 4. dan nakon transfera.

Sretno cure svima!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nikica 1976

Joj, smotana sam, da Tina, na tebe  :Smile: . Pitam jer još ne baratam podatcima kad je moguće raditi test/betu nakon kojega dana kakvoga transfera, malko sam nestrpljiva jer trebam se testirati (tek) 15.12.  :Cekam: . Obećala sam si da neću prije, sad i javno kažem, ha, ha...

----------


## laura33

Evo cure da javim i ovdje da smo mi danas imali prvi uzv i na 6+2 čuli prvi puta  :Heart:

----------


## mila2

> Evo cure da javim i ovdje da smo mi danas imali prvi uzv i na 6+2 čuli prvi puta


Laura draga divno!!!Čestitam ti od srca.Sad uživaj i opusti se :Heart:

----------


## tina1993

Ja sam radila testove 9,10 i 11 dan i svi su bili pozitini.

----------


## laura33

*Mila* -hvala na čestitki!  :Love: 

Čestitke i svim curama sa pozitivnim testovima i visokim betama, sretno i dalje.  :Smile: 

Tužnicama velik zagrljaj i hrabro daljje, svi ćemo stići do svog cilja, netko prije netko kasnije, ali treba biti ustrajan.  :grouphug:

----------


## marinab1304

Ne da se ni meni bas setati. Malo po kuci. Imam stalno grceve i uzasno mi se spava valjda od utrica u ovom postupku ih prvi put koristim. Uvijek sam pila dupaston.

Cestitam novim trudnicama ❤

----------


## sara79

> Evo cure da javim i ovdje da smo mi danas imali prvi uzv i na 6+2 čuli prvi puta


laura33 kako je ovo divno citati.....
cestitam jos jednom i nek bude uredna i skolska  :Kiss:

----------


## tina1993

Danas sam imala bolove kao da cu svaki cas dobiti,u dva navrata i trajala su po par minuta,dali je to normalno,jer danas mi je 16 dan nakon ET?

----------


## mila2

> Danas sam imala bolove kao da cu svaki cas dobiti,u dva navrata i trajala su po par minuta,dali je to normalno,jer danas mi je 16 dan nakon ET?


To je sve normalo.Cure koje su ostale trudne su mi rekle da ih je bolilo ponekad baš , neke su zvale i doktora.Sad se to sve lijepo namješta.Moj ti je savjet da miruješ malo više ovih prvih dana.Baš onako da se opustiš i ništa teško,lagano prošetaš i to je to.Samo se treba pričuvati dok se tijelo ne navikne jer su to velike promjene :grouphug: 

Moja beta 13.dnt jedne blastice 740. Iz klinike su javili da se lijepo poduplala :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

*sara79*-  :Kiss: 

*tina1993* - malo mirovanja, magnezija i ako su grčevi jaki može i Normabel od 2 mg i trebalo bi ponoći, meni je to bila super kombinacija.

*mila2* - čestitam, prekrasna brojčica!  :Smile:

----------


## mila2

> *sara79*- 
> 
> *tina1993* - malo mirovanja, magnezija i ako su grčevi jaki može i Normabel od 2 mg i trebalo bi ponoći, meni je to bila super kombinacija.
> 
> *mila2* - čestitam, prekrasna brojčica!


Hvala *Laura* :Very Happy:

----------


## zubic.vila

Samo sam htjela napisati nešto u vezi menstrualnih grčeva u trudnoći. Mislim da nema potrebe ni za kakvim lijekovima, jer sve je to normalno.

Prvi put, MPO trudnoća, sam strepila nad svim i samo osluškivala što i kako. Bila u panici jel sve u redu. Uostalom, znate i same. 

Drugi put, ostala trudna prirodno i imala sam te menstrualne bolove još sigurno 3 tjedna nakon pozitivnog testa. Nekad jače, nekad slabije! Sad sam u 19.tt i još uvijek ne znam da se trudnoća dogodila bez imalo muke!! ☺☺

----------


## zubic.vila

Mislila sam kako se trudnoća dogodila bez imalo muke!

----------


## id20

Tina, Mila, bravo.. Cestitam na divnim betama!!

----------


## id20

Pisala sam na drugim podforumu, moja beta 11.dan je bila 189.07, a 13.dan 1053.13.. Sto se tice grceva, ja ih imam svaki dan povremeno, kad hodam ili nesto radim vise, a kako sam bila u hiperu, povezivala sam to s tim.. U ponedjeljak idem doktoru, vidjet cu sto ce on reci..

----------


## tina1993

Hvala vam cure moje na tim utjesnim rijecima,puno mi to znaci jer mi j ovo prva trudnoca.ako Bog da,cijeli dan sam prakticki prespavala,u utorak idem na prvi ultrazvuk,pa cemovidjet sta ce mi reci,nadam se najboljem, Mila draga cestitam na lijepo betici.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina1993

id20 i tebi cestitam na lijepoj betici  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medeja

> Pisala sam na drugim podforumu, moja beta 11.dan je bila 189.07, a 13.dan 1053.13.. Sto se tice grceva, ja ih imam svaki dan povremeno, kad hodam ili nesto radim vise, a kako sam bila u hiperu, povezivala sam to s tim.. U ponedjeljak idem doktoru, vidjet cu sto ce on reci..


Čekaj, ne znam jesi li dobro napisala, prva beta 189, a druga 1053?

----------


## marinab1304

Cure meni je tek 2dnt i imam grceve za poluditi. Dovoljno da me iziritiraju.
Nakon prve trudnoce sve sad uzimam s rezervom.
Prestanu na 3-4 sata pa ond sat dva ožeži.
Joooj a gdje je beta tek za 10 dana.

----------


## Nikica 1976

> Evo cure da javim i ovdje da smo mi danas imali prvi uzv i na 6+2 čuli prvi puta


Čestitam od srca!

----------


## id20

> Čekaj, ne znam jesi li dobro napisala, prva beta 189, a druga 1053?


Da, dobro sam napisala.. Doktor je rekao da je ok, vracene su dvije blastice pa je moguce da su se obje primile..

----------


## Medeja

> Da, dobro sam napisala.. Doktor je rekao da je ok, vracene su dvije blastice pa je moguce da su se obje primile..


Dobro ako gin veli da je u redu.
Još se nisam susrela s tako naglim skokom u beti u dva dana.
Svugdje piše dupliranje pa mi je ovaj pet puta veći skok neobičan.
U svakom slučaju držim fige da su se obje lijepo primile. Kada je uzv?

----------


## adriaa

meni je 14dnt beta bila 419
20dnt 10120
da dobro sam napisala i to sve nakon transfera trodnevnog embrija u prirodnom ciklusu, bila sam u soku!!

----------


## id20

> Dobro ako gin veli da je u redu.
> Još se nisam susrela s tako naglim skokom u beti u dva dana.
> Svugdje piše dupliranje pa mi je ovaj pet puta veći skok neobičan.
> U svakom slučaju držim fige da su se obje lijepo primile. Kada je uzv?


Sutra idem doktoru po lijekove, ali ne znam hoce mi htjeti raditi uzv, posto je proslo tek tjedan od bete, a rekao mi je dva tjedna! Budem sutra vise znala kad porazgovaram s njim!

----------


## laura33

Ma napravit će ti sigurnoo kad si već tamo!
Sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## vucica

Cure meni je danas 11 dnt, test je pokazao +, u srijedu vadim betu..jedva čekam i nadam se da će biti sve u redu. 
Svima puno pozitivnih vibra!

----------


## laura33

Bravo, pa čestitam!!!!  :Smile: 

Sve više lijepih vijesti i ovdije, bit će ovo lijepi Božić!

----------


## marinab1304

> Cure meni je danas 11 dnt, test je pokazao +, u srijedu vadim betu..jedva čekam i nadam se da će biti sve u redu. 
> Svima puno pozitivnih vibra!


Čestitam... I ja sam u iscekivanju jos samo 9 dana do bete...ludim laganini

----------


## miuta821

> Cure meni je danas 11 dnt, test je pokazao +, u srijedu vadim betu..jedva čekam i nadam se da će biti sve u redu. 
> Svima puno pozitivnih vibra!


Cestitam ja cu sutra test.

----------


## vucica

*Laura* hvlaaaaa... :Heart: 
*Marinab*znam kako ti je...igra živaca.. :Love: 
*Miuta* :fige:  za testic!

----------


## laura33

Sretno curke svima i javite nam ishode, držim  :fige:  za plusiće!  :Kiss:

----------


## marinab1304

Igra zivaca svakako k tome me muce ti grcevi bas bas.
Ma ne znam ni sama vise, prvi put sam sve to lakse podnijela nisam se tako zivcirala, a sada bi najradije prespavala slijedeci tjedan

----------


## tal

Opaaaa ....Vucice jupiiiii....sam ti rekla da češ imat poklon za Božić . A kako si počela se sječaš ?! Aj baš mi je drago za tebe i nek ti je beta dupla i uredna . ♥♥♥

----------


## iva777

Cure cestitke na betama i plusicima !!lijepo je vidjeti ovako lijepe vijesti... Svim cekalica puno srece i strpljenja!!!

----------


## mila2

> Cure meni je danas 11 dnt, test je pokazao +, u srijedu vadim betu..jedva čekam i nadam se da će biti sve u redu. 
> Svima puno pozitivnih vibra!


Vučice baš mi je drago.To je to :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## id20

Curama s pozitivnim testicima i betama, cestitke! A cekalicama drzim fige..

----------


## Nikica 1976

Pridružujem se čestitkama svima s plusićima i lijepim betama! I ja sam čekalica još do sutra...

----------


## BillieJean

Javljam se dan ranije na ovu temu  :Wink:  Naime, sutra imamo zakazan ET i treba odlučiti koliko embrija vratiti... Za sad ih imamo 4. Nisam pametna, jedan ili dva? Bojim se višeplodne trudnoće, iako su nam prošli put (prije 3,5 god) vraćali 3 (2 osmostanična i jedan četverostanični), al tad nije bilo zamrzavanja. Eto, i druga dilema - ići na posao dan nakon transfera ili ne ići? Kako ste vi? Radim uredski posao, ne bi trebalo biti neko stresno razdoblje (predblagdansko  :Wink:  ) pa si mislim možda je bolje da idem.... Što vi kažete?

----------


## sara79

> Javljam se dan ranije na ovu temu  Naime, sutra imamo zakazan ET i treba odlučiti koliko embrija vratiti... Za sad ih imamo 4. Nisam pametna, jedan ili dva? Bojim se višeplodne trudnoće, iako su nam prošli put (prije 3,5 god) vraćali 3 (2 osmostanična i jedan četverostanični), al tad nije bilo zamrzavanja. Eto, i druga dilema - ići na posao dan nakon transfera ili ne ići? Kako ste vi? Radim uredski posao, ne bi trebalo biti neko stresno razdoblje (predblagdansko  ) pa si mislim možda je bolje da idem.... Što vi kažete?


Billie to ce biti sutra trodnevni embriji??
Ja bi vratila dva....da je blastica jednu.

Nadam se da ce ti se javiti jos cura sa iskustvom i dati ti koji savjet vise.
Jesi ih pitala zasto se neide na blastice ako vec imas 4 dobra embrija???

----------


## marinab1304

> Javljam se dan ranije na ovu temu  Naime, sutra imamo zakazan ET i treba odlučiti koliko embrija vratiti... Za sad ih imamo 4. Nisam pametna, jedan ili dva? Bojim se višeplodne trudnoće, iako su nam prošli put (prije 3,5 god) vraćali 3 (2 osmostanična i jedan četverostanični), al tad nije bilo zamrzavanja. Eto, i druga dilema - ići na posao dan nakon transfera ili ne ići? Kako ste vi? Radim uredski posao, ne bi trebalo biti neko stresno razdoblje (predblagdansko  ) pa si mislim možda je bolje da idem.... Što vi kažete?


Oba puta su mi vratili dva embrija, prvi put trudnoca, drugi put ...evo me cek betu.
Ni jedan postupak nisam radila. Imam i ja uredski posao ali jako puno ljudi prolazi kroz njega pa necu riskirati.
Kako god osjecaj da bi tebi bilo bolje ucini tako.

----------


## Inesz

BJ,
imaš samo 31 godinu i uspješan 1. IVF. Ako ne želiš rizik dvoplodne trudnoće, traži transfer 1 embrija.  Ostali na zamrzavanje.

----------


## marinab1304

4dnt grcevi popustili i to nakon sto me je sinoc probudila jaka i ostra bol dolje u trajanju max 5 sekundi. Upaljen mi desni kapak na pola vidim i sva sam bljak.

----------


## sara79

Billie prije 3,5 god.cak tri vracena.....vrlo hrabro.....i jos si bila mladja vec sada. Iskreno ja se nebih uopce bojala vratit dva.
Al to je moje misljenje.....i ipak se ti to dogovori i sa svojim muzem, dr i biologom jer biolog i dr najbolje znaju kakav ti embrij vracaju.

----------


## Inesz

Sara, vjerojatno znaš,  2009-12. tzv. milinovicev zakon ...
ako su u to doba bila dobivena 3 embrija,  parovi su često pristajati na rizik transfera sva 3 jer je zamrzavanje bilo zabranjeno.
Za milinoviceva zakona netransferirani embriji bili bi bačeni...  Nevjerojatno, umjesto da se višak embrija zamrzne za kasnije pokušaje,  oni su bacani u ime svjetonazora onih koji misle da je zamrzavanje embrija isto što i ubijanje djece.

----------


## sara79

Znam Inesz, zato sam i napisala sto ja mislim i sto bi napravila jer ako je tada vratila tri nevidim razloga zasto bi sada upitno bilo vratiti dva. 
Al to sam ja i svakako bi se uvijek savjetovala sa svojim dr.

Ah na taj zakon uopce ne zelim trositi rijeci.

----------


## vucica

> Opaaaa ....Vucice jupiiiii....sam ti rekla da češ imat poklon za Božić . A kako si počela se sječaš ?! Aj baš mi je drago za tebe i nek ti je beta dupla i uredna . ♥♥♥


Daaaaa, jesi vidjela *Tal*....hvala ti,ovo je najljepši poklon za Bozić i Novu..i jos je jučer bila sv.Lucija kad sam piškila...samo se nadam dobroj beti! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vucica

> Vučice baš mi je drago.To je to


Hvala ti *Mila2* :Love:

----------


## sara79

Vucica cestitam na plusicu i drzim fige za lijepu betu  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## vucica

> 4dnt grcevi popustili i to nakon sto me je sinoc probudila jaka i ostra bol dolje u trajanju max 5 sekundi. Upaljen mi desni kapak na pola vidim i sva sam bljak.


Ja malo malo imam grčeve, te dođu pa odu...evo i danas malo..al kad se umirim smire se. 
Nadam se da će ti taj kapak brzo proći..drži se!

----------


## vucica

> Vucica cestitam na plusicu i drzim fige za lijepu betu


*Sara79* hvala ti...i ja jedva čekam betu..samo da bude dobraaaa... :Very Happy:

----------


## vucica

> Javljam se dan ranije na ovu temu  Naime, sutra imamo zakazan ET i treba odlučiti koliko embrija vratiti... Za sad ih imamo 4. Nisam pametna, jedan ili dva? Bojim se višeplodne trudnoće, iako su nam prošli put (prije 3,5 god) vraćali 3 (2 osmostanična i jedan četverostanični), al tad nije bilo zamrzavanja. Eto, i druga dilema - ići na posao dan nakon transfera ili ne ići? Kako ste vi? Radim uredski posao, ne bi trebalo biti neko stresno razdoblje (predblagdansko  ) pa si mislim možda je bolje da idem.... Što vi kažete?


Ja bi vratila 2. Mi smo i stavili 2 blastociste.. pa što bude... :utezi:

----------


## marinab1304

> Ja malo malo imam grčeve, te dođu pa odu...evo i danas malo..al kad se umirim smire se. 
> 
> Nadam se da će ti taj kapak brzo proći..drži se!


Nadam se i ja da ce proci brzo.
Tako i meni dođu pa odu.
Jucer su bilo bas konstantni do tada kad me bol presjekla a sada onako laganini. Cak mogu malo i po kuci pospremati. Jucer se nisam mogla pomaknuti od bola.

----------


## sara79

> 4dnt grcevi popustili i to nakon sto me je sinoc probudila jaka i ostra bol dolje u trajanju max 5 sekundi. Upaljen mi desni kapak na pola vidim i sva sam bljak.


Draga sretno i drzim fige da je to posljedica implantacije  :Wink:

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala cure na podrsci
Saljem vam zagrljaje

----------


## žužy

> Cure meni je danas 11 dnt, test je pokazao +, u srijedu vadim betu..jedva čekam i nadam se da će biti sve u redu. 
> Svima puno pozitivnih vibra!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam draga *vucice*! Prekrasno!

----------


## antonija15

Meni danas 7.dnt (fet) jedne blastice ali nekako ne miriši na dobro,čim se počmen jako znojiti(smrdljivi znoj) znam što slijedi

----------


## mare41

Billie, svatko ko vraca dva dobra embrija treba biti spreman na blizance, ja sam nakon transfera putovala, radila, sve normalno

----------


## Kadauna

ma općenito - tko vraća više od jednog embrija mora biti spreman na blizanačku trudnoću..... ako se to želi izbjeći - ide se na SET... Bilie Jean - ako ne želiš blizanačku trudnoću - traži transfer jednog embrija.... već su ti ranije rekli. I da - mogli su ići na blastice i vidjeti koliko će embrija ostati i transfer onda samo jedne blastice i freezati ukoliko imate što za freeze. 

vučice - ovo su divne vijesti - napokon jedna trudnoće opet s KBC-a Split nakon svih onih problema i zastoja u radu od više od godinu dana. Bravo čestitam i sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina1993

Vecer drage moje,ja sutra imam prvi ultrazvuk,nadam se da ce biti sve u redu,tako me strah nepisivo,bete su dobre za sada,alme taj neki strah drzi uzas.  :gaah:

----------


## id20

Tina, ja vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu!! Ja imam u petak uzv i isto me obuzeo neki strah, ali moramo vjerovati u najbolje!

----------


## vucica

*Žužy*draga hvala punooooo, znam da se pratimo dugoooo..... :Kiss: 
*Kadauna* ja ću biti peta trudnoća za koju znam s KBC Split kako su krenuli s radom...imam samo riječi hvale za sve dr. i sestre, jako dobar i srdačan tim.
*Tina i Ida* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv.

----------


## tina1993

I ja se nadam,jer mi je 11 dan nakon transfera bila 181,a 15 dan 692,nadam se da ce biti sve ok,sutra mi je 19 dan od ET,zar se to vec moze vidjet na uzv?

----------


## mila2

> I ja se nadam,jer mi je 11 dan nakon transfera bila 181,a 15 dan 692,nadam se da ce biti sve ok,sutra mi je 19 dan od ET,zar se to vec moze vidjet na uzv?


Tina, Ida sretno na ultrazvuku.To se sam može potvrditi trudnoća i ništa više.Meni je danas 15 dt blastice,naručena sam na ultrazvuk 23.12.Tako su me zakazali jer se beta pravilno duplala.

----------


## tina1993

Sutra van javljam kako je proslo,i nadamo se da cemo vidjeti tu svoju mrvu malu na ekranu.  :Heart:

----------


## Medeja

> I ja se nadam,jer mi je 11 dan nakon transfera bila 181,a 15 dan 692,nadam se da ce biti sve ok,sutra mi je 19 dan od ET,zar se to vec moze vidjet na uzv?


Vele da se na uzv može nešto vidjeti ako je beta iznad 1000.
Ako se kod tebe nastavi ovako lijepo duplati gin će nešto vidjeti, ali ja ne bih računala da će to biti i srčana akcija.
Ja sam bila na uzv 25dnt (5+5) i vidjelo se srčeko.

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala vam svima na savjetima. Danas cemo onda jos vidjeti sto Dr kaze. Ovo za blastice mi ima smisla sto govorite, ne znam zasto nisu pričekali... Tad bi mi i odluka bila jednostavina (definitvno SET).

----------


## Medeja

Mi nikad nismo išli na blastice jer su svi embriji bili dosta fragmentirani do 3. dana pa su ih tada i vraćali.
U zadnjem smo postupku imalu 10 oplođenih js, dva trodnevna embrija su vraćena, a samo su dva od svih preostalih na oduševljenje embriologinje došli do blastice.
Nikad se to prije nije dogodilo.
Mogli smo riskirati i čekati blastice te izgubiti sve embrije ili vratiti trodnevne. 
I ti trodnevni su rezultirali jednim momkom koji će nam se pridružiti za oko manje od dva mjeseca.

----------


## Kadauna

U Mariboru je dobivanje bar 5-6 jajnih stanica uglavnom neki prvi "orijentir" za ići na blastice..... jer bi ih statistički trebalo biti.

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, prema preporuci Dr vraćen 1 embrij, najbolji (vidjeli smo sliku, nije uopce fragmentiran, rekla je da je i vise nego osmostanican). Ostale cekamo jos 2 dana da vidimo kako ce se razvijati i hoce li biti za zamrzavanje. Jedan od ta 3 je isto dobar, ostala dva bas i ne, ali tko zna  :Wink:

----------


## tina1993

evo drage moje,na uzv se vidi GV i ŽV,drugi uzv za 7 dana,da vidimo srcanu ritmiju  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Svim friškim trudnicama čestitam i želim školski dosadnu trudnoću!

Pitanje: Postoji li neko istraživanje o povećanju uspješnosti uz boostere nakon transfera? Do sada ga nisma nikad dobila, ali ovaj put bih ga tražila...čisto da znam da sam pokrila "sva polja"  :Wink: 
            Čitam ovo o dobivenom br.js i danu transfera, moram reći da sam pomalo iznenađena i u strahu što se kod mene ide na transfer 5. dan kada imam samo 4 oplođene js (od toga je jedna "otpala" već 2. dan), no s druge strane možda i bolje tako - najkvalitetniji opstaju, ove što ne uspiju doći do 5.dana možda bolje da nisu niti vratili 3. dan  :Unsure:

----------


## mila2

> evo drage moje,na uzv se vidi GV i ŽV,drugi uzv za 7 dana,da vidimo srcanu ritmiju


Super Tinči!!!!Čestitam  :grouphug:

----------


## Medeja

> najkvalitetniji opstaju, ove što ne uspiju doći do 5.dana možda bolje da nisu niti vratili 3. dan


Možeš li pojasniti ovo razmišljanje?

----------


## maca2

Pa mislim si da te embrije što im nije suđeno doći do blastica bolje niti ne vraćati...i tako bi se prestali razvijati 4. ili 5. dan u nama, čemu onda buditi lažne nade?
To ne znači da smatram da ne treba ići na transfer 3.dan, već samo da ako se "primi" zametak transferiran 3.dan on bi i tako u labosu opstao do 5. dana tj.postao bi blastica, ali zbog malog broja oplođenih js vraćaju ga 3. dan i ne čekaju do 5. S druge strane zbog takvog razmišljanja dolazi do velikog broja transfera zametaka koji nisu dobri i koji neće dovesti do trudnoće, na neki način to je davanje lažne nade.

----------


## Medeja

Mislim da tebi nije jasno da embrij koji dođe do blastice ne mora nužno rezultirati trudnoćom. Isto tako i embrij koji je savršen.
Vraćanje trodnevnih embrija i nazivati to lažnom nadom je bezosjećajno i ne nalazim razumijevanje za tvoje mišljenje.
Embrij vraćen u maternicu ima veće šanse za opstanak nego u lab uvjetima i dolazak do blastice ne znači da su oni bolji ili bilo što drugo od ostalih embrija.
Inače, ono što ti nazivaš lažnom nadom raste u meni i ima 31 tjedan.

----------


## maca2

Da, ali tvoj embrij bi svakako došao do blastice pošto je rezultirao trudnoćom...i naravno da znam da blastica ne rezultira trudnoćom (imama osobno iskustvo s tim), ali ima veće šanse da tako bude.
Nije mi bio cilj biti bezosjećajna već realna, to što se ti ne slažeš s mojim mišljenjem je svakako tvoje pravo...ja sam svakako uvijek prije za brutalnu iskrenost i realne šanse nego uljuljkivanje u lažne nade.

Uostalom kopiram ovu svoju rečenicu gdje se točno vidi što mislim o vraćanju 3. dan *To ne znači da smatram da ne treba ići na transfer 3.dan, već samo da ako se "primi" zametak transferiran 3.dan on bi i tako u labosu opstao do 5. dana tj.postao bi blastica, ali zbog malog broja oplođenih js vraćaju ga 3. dan i ne čekaju do 5.
*
Gdje mogu pronaći neka istraživanja/dokaze da embrij vraćen u maternicu ima veće šanse nego u labosu?

----------


## Malaguena

> Da, ali tvoj embrij bi svakako došao do blastice pošto je rezultirao trudnoćom...i naravno da znam da blastica ne rezultira trudnoćom (imama osobno iskustvo s tim), ali ima veće šanse da tako bude.
> Nije mi bio cilj biti bezosjećajna već realna, to što se ti ne slažeš s mojim mišljenjem je svakako tvoje pravo...ja sam svakako uvijek prije za brutalnu iskrenost i realne šanse nego uljuljkivanje u lažne nade.
> 
> Uostalom kopiram ovu svoju rečenicu gdje se točno vidi što mislim o vraćanju 3. dan *To ne znači da smatram da ne treba ići na transfer 3.dan, već samo da ako se "primi" zametak transferiran 3.dan on bi i tako u labosu opstao do 5. dana tj.postao bi blastica, ali zbog malog broja oplođenih js vraćaju ga 3. dan i ne čekaju do 5.
> *
> Gdje mogu pronaći neka istraživanja/dokaze da embrij vraćen u maternicu ima veće šanse nego u labosu?


Tako je maca2. Ne znam za istrazivanja ali da su to pokazali (da je bolje u maternici) pa ne bi nitko isao na blastociste nego bi se svima davala sansa.

----------


## tina1993

Hvala mila2  :Heart:

----------


## vucica

> evo drage moje,na uzv se vidi GV i ŽV,drugi uzv za 7 dana,da vidimo srcanu ritmiju


Bravoooo! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina1993

Hvala vucice,jel sutra beta tebi? drzim fige da bude troznamenkasta  :Very Happy:

----------


## vucica

Je, je..sutra mi je..i ja kazem samo da je dobra..uf..nikako docekati.

----------


## tina1993

bit ce to sve super,kad ti je i test pokazao pozitivno,znam po sebi  :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Meni danas 7 dnt i bas imam osjecaj da cu dobiti M.
Nekako imam osjecaj da to nije to i bas sam tuzna.
Cure s prekrasnim betama čestitam nema lijepseg poklona za Bozic.

----------


## mikipika32

Marina upravo je i meni 7 dan krenulo s bolovima kao da cu dobiti. Isto sam sce bila otpisala. Nemoj gubiti nadu!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marinab1304

Ne znam sto bih pomislila. Bas sam jadna a zasto ukratko cu vam ispricati.
U potpisu vidite sto mi se dogodilo prva trudnoca iz ivf a ali beba nije prezivjela.
Sad sam primila 40 ampula mp 10 cetrotida 7 dc uzv 3 folikula samo tri od 8,9,10 mm. Za dva dana uzv oni se nisu mm pomaknuli. Kaze dr. Uzv za 3 dana ako stoje odustajemo. 3. uzv 17,15,14 mm. Punkcija 17 d.c. uspijeli dobiti 2 js sto je super. 
Hocu reci sve nekako naopako od pocetka. Vec sam na drugom uzv isplakala i pomirila se s tim.
Iskreno bojim se nadati.

----------


## vucica

Cure moja beta je 611,19...14 dnt...jeeee! Jel to ok? 
Rekao dr ponovit u petak, pa ce mi reci kad cu na uzv. 
Marinab1304 nemoj gubit nadu..ja u pocetku uopce nissm reagirala na terapiju, folikuli bili uspavani..mislila sam nista od postupka...a evo sad.

----------


## mila2

> Cure moja beta je 611,19...14 dnt...jeeee! Jel to ok? 
> Rekao dr ponovit u petak, pa ce mi reci kad cu na uzv. 
> Marinab1304 nemoj gubit nadu..ja u pocetku uopce nissm reagirala na terapiju, folikuli bili uspavani..mislila sam nista od postupka...a evo sad.


Vučice lijepa beta.To je to.Dr traže drugo ponavljanje da vide da li se pravilno dupla.Što je po meni dobro jer kad sve ovo prođemo zašto da ne uradimo i taj korak da budemo još opuštenije.Želim ti lijepu i bezbrižnu trudnoću :grouphug:

----------


## tina1993

Cestitam draga vucice,sad samo polako  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marinab1304

Vucice beta je prekrasna cestitam. 
A mene pere tipicni PMS isplakala sam se danas pa mi je lakse.

----------


## mila2

> Vucice beta je prekrasna cestitam. 
> A mene pere tipicni PMS isplakala sam se danas pa mi je lakse.


Ja sam imala tipični pms.Toliko isti simptomi da ne povjeruješ.Želim ti isto da ugledaš plus na testu ili pozitivnu betu. :Smile:

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala vam cure. Jos 5 dana pa cemo znati.

----------


## vucica

Hvalaaaaaa cure...sad cekam petak da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla, cemu se naravno nadam. 
Sretno nam svima..!

----------


## laura33

Vucica beta je odlicna i pravilno ce se duplati, i vi ste dobili naljepsi poklon za bozic!!!
Cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## vucica

Hvalaaa Laura33..jest, ljepsi poklon nije mogao biti..
Neka sve imamo bezbrizne trudnoce!

----------


## žužy

*vucice*,čestitam na prekrasnoj brojčici! Jako mi je drago i želim ti svu sreću dalje! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## maca2

vucica, cestitam!!!
Nadam se istom ishodu za 12 dana  :Wink: 
Upravo mi vratili jednu blasticu i jednu morulu, od 4 oplođene js to je ostalo do 5.dana. Identicna situacija kao prosli put, samo se nadam poz.ishodu ovaj put! Trazila sam i boostere ovaj put,pa cu dobiti brevactid danas i u ponedjeljak...

----------


## laura33

> Hvalaaa Laura33..jest, ljepsi poklon nije mogao biti..
> Neka sve imamo bezbrizne trudnoce!


I ja kažem, nakon svega što smo prošle zaslužujemo školsku i dosadnu trudnoću!!! :Grin:

----------


## Tasha1981

> Trazila sam i boostere ovaj put,pa cu dobiti brevactid danas i u ponedjeljak...


Maca znači od dr.  moraš tražiti boostere inače ih ne daje, ja ih nikada nisam dobila kod njih!
Držim fige za 12 dana...
Vučice i sve ostale cure sa pozitivnim testovima i betama čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Da, nemaju praksu davati ih inace. Ja sam ga pitala jos tijekom stimulacije pa je rekao da moze ako bas zelim,on je misljenja da ne pomazu u implantaciji,ali niti ne odmazu. Jedino ih sama moras platiti, HZZO to ne pokriva. I upozorio me na povecani rizik od hiperstim. nakon njih. Dobila 1500jd. brevactida sad i u pon.jos jedna doza. Ja ih nisam nikad koristila pa reko,idem probati...

----------


## Tasha1981

> Da, nemaju praksu davati ih inace. Ja sam ga pitala jos tijekom stimulacije pa je rekao da moze ako bas zelim,on je misljenja da ne pomazu u implantaciji,ali niti ne odmazu. Jedino ih sama moras platiti, HZZO to ne pokriva. I upozorio me na povecani rizik od hiperstim. nakon njih. Dobila 1500jd. brevactida sad i u pon.jos jedna doza. Ja ih nisam nikad koristila pa reko,idem probati...


A koja je cijena?

----------


## maca2

300 kn sam platila 2 brevactida od 1500 jd.

----------


## vucica

*Žužy* draga, hvala na lijepim željama...nadam se da će tako i biti. :Yes:  :Kiss: 
*Maca2* želim ti isti ishod za 12 dana! :Klap:

----------


## Bond

Moji simptomi: 
radila sam u prirodnom ciklusu Fet 2 blastociste- odmrznute. Danas mi je 10dpt. Nisam primala nista sve do fet-a. Od tad pijem andol 1×1, folacin 2×1, utrogestan 3×2 vaginalno. Simptomi su mi poceli 5dpt: podrigivanje(sto inace ja nemam nikad),vjetrovi za poludit  :Smile: , i taj dan malo bockanje na desnom jajniku, vrtoglavice svaki dan, trbuh napuhnut i tako sve do danas 10dpt sad mi je trbuh ko da sam progutala balon i tvrd, imam povremeno po par minuta pritisak ko da cu dobit M. A glavobolja 8 i9dpt. I danas napravim test i on +. Sad cekam betu u ponedjeljak. 
Prijasnje stimulirane cikluse imala sam sve moguce simptome ali svaka beta 0 i minus -.

----------


## gipsy

Bok cure, pozdrav svima, ja sam nova i evo dva dana malo čitam vase postove.
Ja 80, MM 78, upravo u postupku u CITO, moj 6-i IVF. Sutra imam transfer 16DC...nikad ranije, inače su mi radili punkciju 16DC u KBC-u i u Pragu.
Špricam Fragmin svaki dan zbog Heterozigotne mutacije  F V I PAI, obradu faktora radila tek iza 5 neuspjelih pokušaja IVF-a.
Ima li još koja cura u postupku u CITA trenutno?
Sretno svima koje čekaju na Betu!

----------


## vucica

*Bond* bravo za +, sad neka beta bude fina u ponedjeljak.
*Gipsy* sretno sutra!

----------


## gipsy

Vucice draga hvala, vidim da je i tebe Sv.Luce obradovala sa lijepom betom. Sretno u petak!
Bond sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## marinab1304

Cure bravo za plusice i bete. Bas mi je drago. Znam da sreci nema kraja. Zasluzile ste.
A ja... Ja osjetim da cu svaki tren dobiti m. A kako to znam?!
Inace  u moru dijagnoza kojih imam ne bi mene omanula i neka rijetka jel... Imam hidradenitis tj upalu zlijezda znojnica koja se manifestira kao kvrzice upaljene ispod ruku  i koje se svaki put upale pred M.
Kad sam ostala trudna nisam ih dobila. Cijelu trudnocu ih nisam imala. Dobila ih 2 tj nakon poroda.
 E pa danas su se upalile 7 dnt...27 dc....dole sarafi opako tako da ovaj put nista od moje bebe.

----------


## antonija15

> Moji simptomi: 
> radila sam u prirodnom ciklusu Fet 2 blastociste- odmrznute. Danas mi je 10dpt. Nisam primala nista sve do fet-a. Od tad pijem andol 1×1, folacin 2×1, utrogestan 3×2 vaginalno. Simptomi su mi poceli 5dpt: podrigivanje(sto inace ja nemam nikad),vjetrovi za poludit , i taj dan malo bockanje na desnom jajniku, vrtoglavice svaki dan, trbuh napuhnut i tako sve do danas 10dpt sad mi je trbuh ko da sam progutala balon i tvrd, imam povremeno po par minuta pritisak ko da cu dobit M. A glavobolja 8 i9dpt. I danas napravim test i on +. Sad cekam betu u ponedjeljak. 
> Prijasnje stimulirane cikluse imala sam sve moguce simptome ali svaka beta 0 i minus -.


Slično i kod mene,nisam obraćala pažnju na simptome kad sam ih imala i u neuspijelim postupcima.kod mene počelo ovako:4.dnt. kao da me grebalo po maternici i šarafilo me u trbuhu,oko 6. dana počelo preznojavanje ko pred m(užasan smrdljivi znoj),prdim da oprostite ko luda,počela lagana vrtoglavica,lagana mukica,8. dan na momente lagana vrtoglavica,lagana glavobolja i jedva vidljiva crtica na testu,9. dan sramežljivi plus na drugom testu,10. dan lagana glavobolja i krvarenje iz desne nosnice,ß-54.4.

----------


## vucica

Cure moja beta danas je 1670,90...uduplala se! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

I više nego uduplala  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*antonija*,ponavljaš betu? Sretno dalje! :fige:

----------


## antonija15

> *antonija*,ponavljaš betu? Sretno dalje!


Ići ću u pon. vaditi opet jer jučer su mi vadili na hitnoj pa mi glupo danas bilo ići opet da mi vade na VV,ionako za par sati ne može znaćajno narasti pa nema nekog smisla.nije baš velika ali dok sam bila na hitnoj taman Jukićka naletila,pitala sam misli li da je preniska,kaže da se ne brinem da će narasti,sad bože pomozi

----------


## gipsy

Vucice to je odlično! Antonija sretno u pon, nadam se da je ipak sve ok i da će beta narasti.
Ja sam bila jučer na transferu, sestra Lucija je divna osoba i tako me oduševila.
Pet osmostaničnih zametaka, 2 vraćena, 3 zamrznuta. Prvi put da imamo smrzliće  :Smile: 
Betu su mi rekli  da izvadim 30.12., to bi bio divan ulazak u Novu godinu ako bude velika.
Dobila sam i Brevactid u guzu i trebam opet u srijedu...prvi put to dobivam.
Nastavljam sa Utrogestanom 3x2, Folacin 2 dnevno i Fragmin.

----------


## maca2

gipsy- gdje si u postupku?
Pitam jer još nisam čula za praksu da se zamrzavaju 3.dnevni embriji, gotovo po defaultu se zamrzavaju 5.dnevni (ili ja imam krive info?)

----------


## žužy

*maco*,nije pravilo da se zamrzivaju samo petodnevni embriji.
Evo nama su Petrovoj zamrzli trodnevnog a na vuku i dvodnevne i petodnevne.

----------


## marinab1304

Cure mojeeee
transfer 8 stanicnog i sestostanicnog treci dan
29 dc
9 dnt
Moja beta iznosi 48
Cuda su moguca
Samo da mi Bog da srece pa da ovo diejte upozna svoju mamu!

----------


## id20

Curke, ja cu vam se javiti poslije uzv, imamo srceko.. ❤️
Svima koji su u postupku, cekaju betu ili su ju izvadili puno vjere i snage..

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Nakon taransfera

----------


## gipsy

Bok maca2, ovaj postupak sam u CITO, Split.
Pokušavam urediti potpis sa svim postupcima do sada ali izgleda da nešto radim krivo jer mi sistem kaže da imam previse crta. Ako neko ima savjet ili zna u čemu je problem rado u inbox da ne gušim temu.

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Pozzzdrav cure. .vidim kako nekome lijepa beta..ja vadim u srijedu..

----------


## vucica

*Žužy* fino je narasla da...bas sam se iznenadila.
*Gipsy* hvalaaaa ti...
*Marinab1304* naravno da su čuda moguća...vjeruj i beta će rasti!

Ja idem utorak na uzv..rekao dr da dođem.jedva čekam vidjet tu mrvicu. :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Vucice čestitam ti od srca i želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću! !!!

----------


## marinab1304

Necu se zamarati brojkama.
Beta je pozitivna sad je borba za dalje.
Nadam se da ce moje cudo bit kraj mene za 9 mjeseci

----------


## maca2

> *maco*,nije pravilo da se zamrzivaju samo petodnevni embriji.
> Evo nama su Petrovoj zamrzli trodnevnog a na vuku i dvodnevne i petodnevne.


Kad rade FET čekaju li onda još 2 dana nakon odmrzavanja da vide hoće li doći do blastica ili vraćaju odmah po odmrzavanju?

----------


## antonija15

> Kad rade FET čekaju li onda još 2 dana nakon odmrzavanja da vide hoće li doći do blastica ili vraćaju odmah po odmrzavanju?


Na VV vraćaju isti dan nakon odmrzavanja,tako je meni rekla biologica

----------


## Medeja

> Necu se zamarati brojkama.
> Beta je pozitivna sad je borba za dalje.
> Nadam se da ce moje cudo bit kraj mene za 9 mjeseci


Drago mi je da te nakon onoliko svakodnevnog pesimizma razveselila pozitivna beta.
Nije ni moja bila ništa veća u tim danima, 11dnt bila je 67. 
Svakako nam javljaj kako beta dalje napreduje.

----------


## marinab1304

Naravno da cu vam javljati.
Nikad ali nikad ne bih rekla da sam trudna jer sam imala doslovno iste pms simptome dok u prvoj trudnoci ne. Sto znaci svaka je ipak drugacija.
Svi oko.mene su govorili da sam trudna da nije gotovo, iskreno ja sam vadila danas betu da sve njih uvjerim da nisu u pravu. 

Znaci moji simptomi;
Odmah nakon transfera bolovi koji traju 3 dana. 
4 dnt bolovi popustaju
Od 5 dnt bolovi kao pred mengu i svi ostali identicni simptomi koje imam prije M.
9dnt beta pozitivna bolovi i simptomi isti kao pred M

Znaci cure simptomi nista ne znace dok ne izvadite betu evo ja se danas uvjerila!

----------


## mila2

Nisam čitala forum jedan dan ,kad u roku 24 sata dosta divnih vijesti, želim  da tako nastavi.Držim fige i samo treba vjerovati da mora jednom uspjeti. :grouphug: 
Ja u srijedu imam prvi ultrazvuk, to će biti već 24.dt blastice.Nestrpljiva sam.

----------


## vucica

> Vucice čestitam ti od srca i želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću! !!!


Hvala *Željkice*...nadam se tvojim riječima!

----------


## vucica

*Mila2* i ja imam u utorak prvi uzv...i ja jedva čekam.. :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mikipika32

Vidim ima nas vise koje cekamo utorak i prvi ultrazvuk  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bond

Curke da javim betu..dakle 14dnt 193. Cini mi se malo mala, u srijedu vadim opet pa cu vidjet dal se dupla. Simptomi svi stali  :Sad:  uhhh opet cekanje...

----------


## vucica

> Vidim ima nas vise koje cekamo utorak i prvi ultrazvuk


Ima nas, ima... :grouphug:  
Pa tvoja beta je ajme, to su blizanci...aaaaa... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mikipika32

Sutra bumo sve saznali  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje,koje imate sutra prvi uzv,sretno vam,da vidite svoje bebice kako kuckaju.  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

*antonija,marina*,ste ponavljale betu?  :fige:  :fige: 

*maco*,embriji se vračaju onaj dan kad se odmrznu. Odnosno,odmrzivaju se ono jutro za kad je dogovoren FET. Zakaj misliš da se samo blastice vračaju? Na VV je npr večina transfera 2. dpo. Jedino kad ima tri i više oplođenih embrija,puštaju da se razvijaju do petog dana.

Sretno svima koje sutra idu na uzv! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## antonija15

> *antonija,marina*,ste ponavljale betu? 
> 
> *maco*,embriji se vračaju onaj dan kad se odmrznu. Odnosno,odmrzivaju se ono jutro za kad je dogovoren FET. Zakaj misliš da se samo blastice vračaju? Na VV je npr večina transfera 2. dpo. Jedino kad ima tri i više oplođenih embrija,puštaju da se razvijaju do petog dana.
> 
> Sretno svima koje sutra idu na uzv! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Jesam draga moja,beta danas 402,doktorica rekla da je to super,u srijedu opet ponavljam

----------


## maca2

[QUOTE=žužy;2834826]
*maco*,embriji se vračaju onaj dan kad se odmrznu. Odnosno,odmrzivaju se ono jutro za kad je dogovoren FET. Zakaj misliš da se samo blastice vračaju? Na VV je npr večina transfera 2. dpo. Jedino kad ima tri i više oplođenih embrija,puštaju da se razvijaju do petog dana.

QUOTE]

Ne, ne mislim da se samo blastice vraćaju, naravno...i ja sam imala nekoliko trasfera 3.dan. Samo me iznenadilo da zamrzavaju embrije koji nisu blastice, u klinikama u kojima sam ja bila samo su blastociste zamrzavali.

----------


## marinab1304

Betu vadim ujutro oko podne vam javim

----------


## maca2

sretno marinab1304  :fige:

----------


## marinab1304

12 dnt beta 122
Nekako mi spori raste sad sam vec zabrinuta.
Opet vadim za 2 dana.

----------


## žužy

*marina*,dobro je! Raste pravilno...nek samo tak nastavi :fige: 
*antonija*,baš mi drago eto  :Smile:  sretno cure!

----------


## Medeja

> 12 dnt beta 122
> Nekako mi spori raste sad sam vec zabrinuta.
> Opet vadim za 2 dana.


Pa pravilno se dupla. Super je! 
Držim fige za četvrtak!

----------


## marinab1304

Hvala vam.
Nadam se da ce biti sve u redu.
Stalno me bolucka dolje. Pa malo odmorim.
A sto se bete tice ne zbam sto bih rekla. Uplasena sam jako. Bas me strah.

----------


## marinab1304

> Pa pravilno se dupla. Super je! 
> Držim fige za četvrtak!



Draga prvu sam vadila 9 dnt 49
A drugu  12 dnt 122
Izmedu proslo 71 sat. Nekako mi ne mirise dobro.

----------


## vucica

Cure evo prosao moj prvi uzv, vidi se gestacijska i žumanjčana vrećica, sve je kako treba, kaže dr da sam trudna 5 i pol tjedana..za 7 dana doci pa da vidimo srčeko!

----------


## žužy

> Cure evo prosao moj prvi uzv, vidi se gestacijska i žumanjčana vrećica, sve je kako treba, kaže dr da sam trudna 5 i pol tjedana..za 7 dana doci pa da vidimo srčeko!


 :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina1993

> Cure evo prosao moj prvi uzv, vidi se gestacijska i žumanjčana vrećica, sve je kako treba, kaže dr da sam trudna 5 i pol tjedana..za 7 dana doci pa da vidimo srčeko!


Čestitam Vucice  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikipika32

Vucica super vijesti  :Wink:  Kod mene isto tako jedino su dvije gv. Jedna je veca a deuga manja. Isto iduci tjedan u utorak na ultrazvuk. Ja sam danas 5+4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tina1993

Evo drage moje,danas bio drugi uzv,srce kuca ko velikooooo!!!!! Sad sam kaze dr.6+1 trudna.  :Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Cestitam curke.na dobrim betama juhuhu.....

----------


## maca2

Cure drage, čestitam svima na rastućim betama i kucajućim srcima! :Heart:   :Very Happy: 

Pitanjce: koliko treba boosteru da izađe iz tijela? Dala sam si 1500 jd. Brevactida u ponedjeljak popodne - kad bih najranije mogla pišnuti test?

----------


## žužy

Cure,bravo za dobre preglede!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*maco*,najmanje pet dana. Mislim da u nedjelju več možeš pišnuti.  :fige:

----------


## maca2

Hm...znači tek nedjelja?
Onda ću radije u pon. ujutro izvaditi betu pa znam ziher na čemu sam  :Wink:

----------


## antonija15

> Draga prvu sam vadila 9 dnt 49
> A drugu  12 dnt 122
> Izmedu proslo 71 sat. Nekako mi ne mirise dobro.


Nemoj se brinuti,moja je 10.dnt bila 54,14.dnt.402,a 16.dnt. 1100,bitno da se dupla.meni se moja isto činila premala budući da se radilo o blastocisti ali bitno da napredujemo dalje

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Moja današnja beta po 16dt 600..

----------


## marinab1304

> Nemoj se brinuti,moja je 10.dnt bila 54,14.dnt.402,a 16.dnt. 1100,bitno da se dupla.meni se moja isto činila premala budući da se radilo o blastocisti ali bitno da napredujemo dalje


Kazu da je ok. Bitno da se dupla. Vidjet cemo sutra.

----------


## vucica

*Žužy, Tina, Mikipika* hvala cure, jedva čekam sljedeći tj da vidim srčeko :Very Happy:

----------


## vucica

*Marinaab1304* bit će to sve ok, ja sam baš uvjerena!

----------


## tina1993

> *Žužy, Tina, Mikipika* hvala cure, jedva čekam sljedeći tj da vidim srčeko


Znam kako ti je,tako sami ja jedvo cekala,i dosao taj dan danas,a kad mi je pustio da cujem srce maleno,taj osjecaj ne mogu opisati,nesto predivno,i ne mozes vjerovati da to dolazi iz tebe,da je to tvoja beba,cijeli dan mi je taj zvuk u uhu  :Heart:

----------


## marinab1304

> *Marinaab1304* bit će to sve ok, ja sam baš uvjerena!


Nadam se da hoce

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Moja prva beta po 16dt 600 
Nadam se da je ok i da će rasti ☺

----------


## mila2

Cure i kod mene se danas malo srce čulo.Danas smo 6+1 :Heart: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura33

Isuse koliko prekrasnih vijesti ovdje!!!!!  :Smile: 
Od srca vam svima cestitam i zelim vam dosadne i skolske trudnoce.
Godina nije mogla bolje zavrsiti.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina1993

> Cure i kod mene se danas malo srce čulo.Danas smo 6+1


I nama je 6+1,cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, cestitam na lijepim vijestima  :Smile: 

Meni danas 9dnt (3-dnevni ET), radila test i bas nista se ne nazire. U prošloj trudnoci je na 9dnt bila blaaaago vidljiva crtica. Imam one skroz osjetljive testove (reagiraju vec na betu 5). Inace cice bolne i napete - moze li to biti od Utrogestana? Bojim se da nista ovaj put ili je stvarno prerano?

----------


## Medeja

Joj, 9dnt ti je prerano.
Napravi test ponovno za dva dana.
Meni je beta 11dnt trodnevnih embrija bila 64, baš niska. I mislim da se 9dnt ništa na testu ne bi vidjelo.

----------


## BillieJean

Madeja, hvala ti. Ponovit cu test, ali znaci ne moram jos gubiti nadu  :Wink:

----------


## marinab1304

Moja beta danas 289

----------


## Medeja

Billie, naravno da se nada ne gubi!

Marina, bravo za beticu i savršeno duplanje.

----------


## marinab1304

Daaa beta je super. Sad sam mirnija malo.

Drage moje suborke želim Vas sretan Božić, puno ljubavi, radosti, mira, zdravlja,  dječjeg smijeha, blagostanja i neka Vam mali Isus usliši sve molitve.

----------


## antony34

Pridruzujem se zeljama sa marinab :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Pridružujem se željama i javljam negativan rezultat testa (11dpt). Rekla je Dr ako danas bude negativan, gotovo sigurno nisam trudna  :Sad:  Tjesi me sto imamo 2 smrzlića

----------


## maca2

Kod mene, nažalost, beta opet negativna  :Sad: 
Ovo mi je 2. postupak zaredom u kojem mi vraćaju odličnu blastocistu (bez fragmentacija) i morulu bez rezultata...možda mi svemir poručuje da je jednostavno došlo vrijeme da se povučem iz ove priče...

----------


## Zenii

Maca2  :Love: , žao mi je zbog negativne bete...

----------


## BillieJean

Maca2, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Moja beta danas 11 :/ 13dpt

----------


## maca2

Hvala cure...
BillieJean, biokemijska?  :Sad:

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Meni beta na 21dt 5210 a na 16dt 600..
U četvrtak idem na kontrolu da vidim da ne bi bila vanmatericna ili dvojceki..zbog skoka bete..

----------


## LF2

Prvi put na forumu ikad. Al procitala sve sto se procitati da. 18.12. mi je bio transfer 5 dana blastocista. Embriolog predlozio da vratimo jednu jer je u top stanju ali smo ipak odlucili vratiti dvije. Na punkciji smo dobili 4 oocite od kojih su 3 izdrzale do 5.dana. Jednu smo smrznuli. Embriolog je bio optimistican i kaze da je to rijetkost. Simptome sam imala prvih 2-3 dana tipa grudi osjetljive al to nekako sve pridodajem utrogestanima. Uglavnom, zasto pisem....cijelu noc me groznica lovila i reko idem napraviti test! Big mistake, jelda? Test negativan 6dnt. I sve mi se cini kao da su svi simptomi sad nestali. Niti ovaim forumom se ne znam koristiti  :Sad:

----------


## LF2

Kratko jer se ne znam niti sluziti forumom. 6dnt test negativa. Big mistake sto sam ga radila jelda? 18.12. su mi vracene dvije blastociste 5.dana stare.

----------


## Medeja

6dnt je prerano za raditi test.

----------


## tina1993

> Kratko jer se ne znam niti sluziti forumom. 6dnt test negativa. Big mistake sto sam ga radila jelda? 18.12. su mi vracene dvije blastociste 5.dana stare.


Draga prerano si radila test,a bolovi dodu i produ,oko toga se nemoj nervirati,meni je 9dnt 3 dan,test bio pozitivan,beta 11dnt 181 a 15dnt 692,sad sam u 6+6tt,bit ce to sve super vidjet ces  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Znam da je prerano al eto...ne znam sta mi bilo. Nekako se u glavi zelim pripremiti. Ja jos uvijek mislim da je to sve ok. Jako je ovo tesko...jedan dan mi je ko jedan tjedan! Jos sam si i g.o uzela a ne mogu ni uzivati kak treba. Sve mi je ovo poznato, do sada dvije biokemijske Klomifenom i jedna vanmaternicna Puregonom stimulirana, tempirani. Ovo nam je prvi IVF pa sam previse nade ulozila.

----------


## BillieJean

> Hvala cure...
> BillieJean, biokemijska?



A vjerojatno, da. Iako su mi rekli da ponovim betu za 2 dana pa da budemo sigurni. Dakle, Agonija se nastavlja  :Sad:  Jer Testovi bili negativni i danas svejedno izvadila betu, kao nek imam ja tu nulu crno na bijelo. A kad ono neka pisljiva 11-ica...

----------


## LF2

Hvala. Ne znam kad da ponovim? U nedjelju vadim krv pa bi rađe doma prije saznala ipak.

----------


## tina1993

> Hvala. Ne znam kad da ponovim? U nedjelju vadim krv pa bi rađe doma prije saznala ipak.


11 dnt probaj naraviti test,ali ni on nije siguran,jedino beta.

----------


## gipsy

Maca2 baš mi je žao za negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Ja sutra vadim, stomak mi je velik, tvrd, napuhan...vjerovatno od Fragmina koje svaki dan špricam. Ne znam što da mislim, nervoza već dva dana.
Vucice kako je prošao drugi pregled?

----------


## LF2

Danas (8dnt 5d ponovno radila i negativan. Nista, ni najmanja sjena. Znam da nisam trebala al jednostavno...realna sam. Prekjucer sam se probudila i nista vise nisam osjecala. Nisam tip kojoj se cuda desavaju tako da se zelim pripremiti za dalje. U nedjelju je 12dnt tad vadim krv. Nisam prestala sa utricima naravno.
Zanima me kad mogu ponovno po smrzlica i da li ce mi radit mozda jos neke pretrage.
Jos bi pitala, zasto se nije primilo? Koji mogu biti razlozi? Ne razumijem...blastice top kvalitete. Stvarno sam do sad mislila...samo da dođemo do IVFa i sve ce bit super. Ja sumnjam u progesteron koji je inace kod mene uvijek nizak.
Svima zelim svu srecu ovdje.

----------


## marinab1304

Iš iš negativne beta. Cure zao mi je. I ja sam ih se nagledala u IVF karijeri.
Mene evo muče strah i panika nakon prve trudnoće svega me strah. Čekamo prvi uzv da vidimo Jel sve OK i Jel srceko kuca. Bit ćemo 7+3 tada.

----------


## antonija15

> Danas (8dnt 5d ponovno radila i negativan. Nista, ni najmanja sjena. Znam da nisam trebala al jednostavno...realna sam. Prekjucer sam se probudila i nista vise nisam osjecala. Nisam tip kojoj se cuda desavaju tako da se zelim pripremiti za dalje. U nedjelju je 12dnt tad vadim krv. Nisam prestala sa utricima naravno.
> Zanima me kad mogu ponovno po smrzlica i da li ce mi radit mozda jos neke pretrage.
> Jos bi pitala, zasto se nije primilo? Koji mogu biti razlozi? Ne razumijem...blastice top kvalitete. Stvarno sam do sad mislila...samo da dođemo do IVFa i sve ce bit super. Ja sumnjam u progesteron koji je inace kod mene uvijek nizak.
> Svima zelim svu srecu ovdje.


draga moja ja sam isto test radila 8. dan i bio je negativan,tek navečer kad sam gledala test jedva se na testu vidjela blijeda crtica.u mojih 4 postupka imala sam u dva navrata savršene blastice i nisu se primile,nisam dobila ni jedno logično objašnjenje zašto se nije primilo.ako nije uspjelo po smrzlića možeš nakon mjesec dana,tako sam ja i iskreno i ja sam prestala vjerovati u čuda ali ipak se dešavaju,moj smrzlić je odlučio ipak živjeti i razveseliti me nekoliko dana prije božića.nije još sve gotovo,možda te beta iznenadi i želim ti sreću

----------


## antonija15

> Iš iš negativne beta. Cure zao mi je. I ja sam ih se nagledala u IVF karijeri.
> Mene evo muče strah i panika nakon prve trudnoće svega me strah. Čekamo prvi uzv da vidimo Jel sve OK i Jel srceko kuca. Bit ćemo 7+3 tada.


i mene je svega strah,prekjučer otišla na hitnu jer mi se pojavio smeđi iscjedak i nekakve žilice,doktor kaže nema hematoma i ne vidi se da odnekud krvarim,vidi se gestacijska vrečica i bebica ima 2,2mm,kaže da nastavim sa ljekovima i da dođem ako počme prava krv.nadam se da je to stara krv,UZV imam tek 12.1.,danas sam 5+4 tako da bi trebalo uskoro srčeko prokucati

----------


## marinab1304

> i mene je svega strah,prekjučer otišla na hitnu jer mi se pojavio smeđi iscjedak i nekakve žilice,doktor kaže nema hematoma i ne vidi se da odnekud krvarim,vidi se gestacijska vrečica i bebica ima 2,2mm,kaže da nastavim sa ljekovima i da dođem ako počme prava krv.nadam se da je to stara krv,UZV imam tek 12.1.,danas sam 5+4 tako da bi trebalo uskoro srčeko prokucati


Idemo isti dan na uzv i prilično smo isto trudne dan dva razlike. 
Ma meni je prva beba u 32 tjednu umrla pa ja sam pusem na hladno. Nemam nikakvih krvarenja niti bolova. Sve ok kako treba biti, ali nemoguće nemoguće ja protiv sebe. Inače sam panicar po prirodi a tek sad uzas. Držim se svega po p.s.-u. Stalno u kontaktu sa med.sestrama sa 100 pitanja.
Mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti za krvarenje ako je stara krv možda neki hematomcic pa otišao hvala Bogu. Bitno da je bebica u buši.
Ja ni to ne znam još.

----------


## Medeja

Meni ti se na 5+5 vidjelo srčeko.  :Heart: 
Imala sam transfer dva trodnevna embrija, bile su dvije vrećice, ali je druga bila manja i nepravilna i nije se izborila. Do 9tt je otišla.
Držim vam fige, znam da ste u strahu, ali pokušajte biti pozitivne jer vaše mrvice osjećaju svu vašu negativu i pesimizam.

----------


## antonija15

sa 5+1 na hitnoj mi je dr radio uzv i rekao kroz tijedan dana da bi se trebalo čuti srčeko,ja se trudim biti mirna ali moj muž užasno paničari,svaki dan sto pitanja,jesi dobro,osjećaš li ti uopće da si trudna,je li ti mučno....on bi za svako malo probadanje na hitnu,boji se jer nam je ovo prva trudnoća,doduše nije ni meni bilo svejedno kad mi je krenuo smeđi iscjedak

----------


## gipsy

Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6  :Very Happy:

----------


## marinab1304

> Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6


Čestitke ☺

----------


## marinab1304

> Curke jutros sam vadila krv, 12dnt beta 327,6





> sa 5+1 na hitnoj mi je dr radio uzv i rekao kroz tijedan dana da bi se trebalo čuti srčeko,ja se trudim biti mirna ali moj muž užasno paničari,svaki dan sto pitanja,jesi dobro,osjećaš li ti uopće da si trudna,je li ti mučno....on bi za svako malo probadanje na hitnu,boji se jer nam je ovo prva trudnoća,doduše nije ni meni bilo svejedno kad mi je krenuo smeđi iscjedak


Ma ja nemam nikakvih tegoba osim mučnina. Ali strah i strepnja me ubiju. Psiha radi svoje to je normalno. Bojim se svega. Svakog pokreta. 
Dat ce Bog da ce sve biti u redu.

----------


## vucica

Hej curke! Isla jučer na drugi uzv, srčeko je tuuuu! Sve je u redu, zatvorena sam, tlak ok, urin ok..mučnine su mi ajme, a danas sam imala dva rigoleta prvi puta. Jos me satrala prehlada tako da mi je teža koma. Sad više neću u St, daleko mi je da me vodi taj moj dr, iako je savršen, ali poći ću kod njega s vremena na vrijeme..sad će me vodit ovaj moj tu primarni..

----------


## žužy

*vucice*,prekrasno :Zaljubljen: 

Drage moje hrabrice,svu sreču ovoga svijeta vam želim! Da mi budete zdrave i sretne,sa pozitivnim testićima,lijepim betama i savršenim bebicama u naručju! :grouphug:  :mama:

----------


## tina1993

> Hej curke! Isla jučer na drugi uzv, srčeko je tuuuu! Sve je u redu, zatvorena sam, tlak ok, urin ok..mučnine su mi ajme, a danas sam imala dva rigoleta prvi puta. Jos me satrala prehlada tako da mi je teža koma. Sad više neću u St, daleko mi je da me vodi taj moj dr, iako je savršen, ali poći ću kod njega s vremena na vrijeme..sad će me vodit ovaj moj tu primarni..


Cestitam draga  :Heart:

----------


## tina1993

Drage moje SRETNA VAM NOVA 2016 GODINA,da bude puno bebica u maminim trbuscicima!  :grouphug:

----------


## vucica

*Žužy i tina* hvala vam drage moje..inače kako ste? Mene muči i dalje prehlada, al popusta, ubi me ova trudnička glad i muka.. :Aparatic: 
I da svima najbolje sve u novoj..što više beta i bebica!

----------


## LF2

Evo i ja da se javim. Poslala sam oko 3-4 posta ali ne znam zasto mi se ne prikazuju?
10dpt 5d je krenula neka lagana sukrvica koja se nastavila.
12dtp 5d beta 0, progesteron 35
Nisam se previse sokirala jer sam i pisala da mi nekako ne vuce na dobro. Ako je vec tako moralo biti...bolje da je nula nego da vucem neke biokemijske ili vanmaternicne ko i do sada.
Zelim vam svima srecu i sto manje sekiranja da vam se sve olako ostvari.

----------


## tina1993

> *Žužy i tina* hvala vam drage moje..inače kako ste? Mene muči i dalje prehlada, al popusta, ubi me ova trudnička glad i muka..
> I da svima najbolje sve u novoj..što više beta i bebica!


Ja sam dobro,bez mucnina,nemam uopce osjecaja da sam trudna sve ok,jedino me danas malo probadalo oko maternice i u rodnici,nadam se da je to u redu,da mora biti tako.

----------


## laura33

To ti je normalan osjećaj radi istezanja ligamenata, iponekad zna bit čak i neugodno. 

Meni mučnine isto prestale, praktički preko noći, sad da nema tog povremenog pritiska u križima ili trbuhu nebi ni znala da sam trudna...

----------


## laura33

Ne prikazuju ti se iz razloga što si novi član foruma pa ih u pčetku mora odobriti administrator.

Zao mi je zog negativne bete... :Sad:  ali sto je tu je, glavu gore i hrabro dalje. Svatko od nas dočeka svoj trenutak sreće.  :Love:

----------


## tina1993

Ja stalno imam osjecaj kao da nisam trudna,jedino me najvise zabrinjava ta danasnja bol u rodnici niti pika,niti probada nesto izmedu,ali nije jaka bol,urogestan koristim i dalje 3x2,u cetvrtak idem na pregled,nadam se daje sve u redu i da rastemo normalno  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Koliko tjedana je trudnoca?

----------


## tina1993

8tt

----------


## laura33

Onda ti je to sve normalno i ocekivano u ovoj ranoj fazi trudnoce.
Biti ce sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## tina1993

Hvala ti draga

----------


## vucica

*Tina*i mene probada isto baš jučer i danas..a bole me i leđja tj iznad lijevog guza, kao neki zivac ili sta..mislim da je od ležanja više to..kako prizdravljam onda idem vanka i mao šetat jer mi fali kretanja.

----------


## tina1993

> *Tina*i mene probada isto baš jučer i danas..a bole me i leđja tj iznad lijevog guza, kao neki zivac ili sta..mislim da je od ležanja više to..kako prizdravljam onda idem vanka i mao šetat jer mi fali kretanja.


Danas me ne boli tu i tamo,al me je ulovila viroza uzas,al hvala Bogu nemam temp za sada.

----------


## antonija15

Meni je danas 6+3,smeđi iscjedak i dalje prisutan,mučnina prisutna samo kad sam gladna,ultrazvuk tek za 7 dana

----------


## marinab1304

Ja imam užasne večernje mučnine. Katastrofa svaku večer poslije 18 sati. Ne povracam, pazim da Jedem vise manjih obroka ne Jedem kasno, a ni ne mogu od mučnina. Bol u dojkama užasna. Narasle su mi dva broja sigurno a inače imam jako velike dojke tako da su mi svi grudnjaci mali.
Još nisam bila na uzv. Idem 12.1. I cim se sjetim toga okrene mi se želudac od nervoze i straha, nekako ne uživam kao u prvoj trudnoći. Cesto se okupiram da ne razmišljam o tome. Dok sam u prvoj samo maštala o svojoj bebi. 
Trenutno sam trudna 6+3 sada se vec nadam da srceko kuca - to mi je najveći strah sada, da cu doći na uzv i ne čuti nista, a u prvoj nam je sa 6+1 kucalo.

----------


## gipsy

Curke, jucer bila na ponavljanju bete, 18dnt 3909,0  :Smile: . Prvi ultrazvuk je 15.01.. Sve mi je jos nestvarno i nadam se da ce sve biti ok. Ja sam stalno umorna, mucnine samo popodne, grudi bolne, stomak jos velik(rekli su mi da mi je to od jajnika).
Vucica, tina1993, antonija15, marinab1304 cestitam svima jos jednom kome nisam. Curke sto znaci to kad napisete trudna 6+3???

----------


## laura33

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!!  :Smile: 
Godina je pocela i vise nevo dobro, neka samo i dalje ide ovim tokom, svima zelim dosadne i skolske trudnoce!  :Heart: 

*Gipsi*- 6+3 oznacava trajanje trudnoce od 6 tjedana + 3 dana, racunajuci od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije.

----------


## gipsy

Hvala Laura, sad mi je jasno, znaci meni ce na prvom uzv biti 6+1...hvala ti

----------


## laura33

Nema na čemu, i drugi put!  :Wink: 

Ako je 6+1 onda budeš čula već i srčeko ili više njih, s obzirom na ogromnu ovu zadnju betu...!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marinab1304

Cure nisam izdržala otisla sam na uzv. Danas sam po ZM 6+5, a na uzv 5+6 i vidjeli smo otkucaje. Kaze dr da se ne brinem da je to sve u redu i tako treba biti a ja cu se tih njegovih rijeci drzati. Hvala Bogu dragom i da mi da snage za dalje.

----------


## vucica

Bravo cure, sve je dobro! Ja cim ogladnim, odmah muka, strava..tako da jedem često a pomalo..skoro sva 3 h. Cice su mi bolne od transfera i tako je dalje, bas su narasle, al još stanem u svoj grudnjak..zasad jos stanem u sve svoje.

----------


## tina1993

Cure moje,jucer bio treci uzv,sve je u redu,rastemo,glavica se formira,veliki smo skoro 2cm,po uzv je trudnoca 8+2  :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## Medeja

> Cure nisam izdržala otisla sam na uzv. Danas sam po ZM 6+5, a na uzv 5+6 i vidjeli smo otkucaje. Kaze dr da se ne brinem da je to sve u redu i tako treba biti a ja cu se tih njegovih rijeci drzati. Hvala Bogu dragom i da mi da snage za dalje.


Razumljivo je da si u strahu jer si jednu trudnoću izgubila. Ali isto tako znaš da ništa nisi mogla učiniti drugačije, ishod je bio sudbinski. Pokušaj uživati u ovoj trudnoći, opusti se jer ova bebica zaslužuje sretnu mamicu neopterećenu prošlošću. Bravo za srčeko!!!

----------


## marinab1304

> Razumljivo je da si u strahu jer si jednu trudnoću izgubila. Ali isto tako znaš da ništa nisi mogla učiniti drugačije, ishod je bio sudbinski. Pokušaj uživati u ovoj trudnoći, opusti se jer ova bebica zaslužuje sretnu mamicu neopterećenu prošlošću. Bravo za srčeko!!!


Totalno sam svjesna svega, ali to je jače od mene. Bitno mi je ovih prvih 12 tjedana kritičnih pregurati, onda cu biti opuštenija. 
Imam dobar osjećaj, ali se bojim priznati da ne bih  urekla ili pokvarila. 
Mislim da je svakoj mami koja je izgubila bebu tako kao i meni i to mora proći. 
I ja najviše od svega želim svoju bebu usreciti, toliko sam se nalazila za nju, nije mi zao sekunde. 
Svaki odlazak na uzv je agonija i strah.

----------


## žužy

Trudničice,dojdite nam na trudnički pdf..tamo smo sve prolazile sve te strahove,zebnje i zabrinutosti..i lakše je nekak podijeliti sa nekim ko je isto prošao.

A svima koje tek kreču u postupak,želim svu sreću od srca! :grouphug:

----------


## mila2

Cure evo i mene.Danas drugi ultrazvuk.Sve je ok.Veliki smo 21 mm.Ja sam najviše kući, malo prošetam.Baš se čuvam.Da mi je da prođe prvih 12 tt.Navijam za nove pozitivne bete :grouphug:

----------


## Grickavjestica

Evo da i ja prijavim danasnji transfer 2 smrzlica,beta 22. Nadam se boljem neg prosli put.

----------


## antony34

Draga sretno :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Antonija 15 jesi dobro? 
Grickavjestica danas transfer i beta je 22. Oprosti ak nisam shvatila. 
Ja sljedeci ciklus na FET. Opce ne znam sta da radim tipa da malo poboljsam sanse. Samo znam da cu ici radit. Mislim da ce mi biti lakse.

----------


## Grickavjestica

Hvala curke... betu vadim 22.01ja danas vec na poslu nemam razloga da sjedim doma i samo razmisljam o svemu tome. Ne radim fizicki ni psihicki tezak posao tako da mi nije problem a ibolje se osjecam nego da lezim.

----------


## antonija15

> Antonija 15 jesi dobro? 
> Grickavjestica danas transfer i beta je 22. Oprosti ak nisam shvatila. 
> Ja sljedeci ciklus na FET. Opce ne znam sta da radim tipa da malo poboljsam sanse. Samo znam da cu ici radit. Mislim da ce mi biti lakse.


Trenutno sam u bolnici,hematom krvari

----------


## LF2

Ahahaaa...mislila sam da je rezultat 22. Ma i ja cu ic radit...najgore u cijeloj prici mi je bilo tih dva tjedna sto sam cekala betu i bila doma. Niti sam se mogla opustiti, niti uzivati u blagdanima. Necu se fizicki previse umarat, samo sto se budim u 5:00.
Sretno!

----------


## marinab1304

http://www.peticija24.com/protiv_zab...postupcima_mpo

Cure malo off Topic sherajte link gdje stignete.
Za sve lavice i lavove!

----------


## Medeja

> Hvala curke... betu vadim 22.01ja danas vec na poslu nemam razloga da sjedim doma i samo razmisljam o svemu tome. Ne radim fizicki ni psihicki tezak posao tako da mi nije problem a ibolje se osjecam nego da lezim.


I ja sam uvijek dan nakon transfera išla raditi. Brže mi je vrijeme prolazilo, zaokupljene su mi misli bile poslom. Dva tjedna iščekivanja bete su mi uvijek bila kao dva mjeseca. Pet sam puta to prošla i uvijek bih ispočetka tako postupila. Istina je da se brže oporaviš kada ti je tijelo u pokretu, dobro je za prokrvljenost maternice nego puko ležanje kod kuće.

----------


## gipsy

Evo da prijavim danas prvi ultrazvuk, 6+1, kuca malo srce. Gricka vjestice, zelim ti veliku betu 22-og!

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Evo da prijavim danas prvi ultrazvuk, 6+1, kuca malo srce. Gricka vjestice, zelim ti veliku betu 22-og!



Hvala draga..

----------


## željkica

Ima li još koja cekalica bete?

----------


## Grickavjestica

> Ima li još koja cekalica bete?


Ja,u petak. Danas 9 dan i bojim se,stalno strahujem da cu prokrvarit...

----------


## željkica

Znam da si ti cekalica, mogu mislit kako te strah Al treba mislit pozitivne!

----------


## aurora079

Evo prijavljujem se u čekalice. Danas obavljen transfer dva zametka... slijedi dugih 14 dana...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Aurora držim fige da se dječica čvrsto prime! Mene već sad hvata nervoza a tek mi drugi dan!

----------


## Grickavjestica

Sutra beta i moram priznat da me danas cijeli dan drzi osjecaj da opet nist,sva sam u bedu.. nikakve simptome nemam osim ponekad u stomaku ko da cu dobit m. Iskreno najradije bih jos koji dan zivjela u zabludi  i odgodila vadenje bete...

----------


## evella

Grickavjestica,javi nam se.. Kakva je beta?

----------


## Grickavjestica

Cure moje u soku sam... beta 690  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Klap:

----------


## BigBlue

Zadnjih par postoja selim na Odbrojavanje.

Podižem pravila ove teme s prve strane. Molim vas da ih pročitate i poštujete.




> Dragi naše forumašice i forumaši u iščekivanju…
> 
> *Ovo je topic za razmjenjivanje iskustava, simptoma, osjećaja, stanja …nakon transfera do bete.*
> 
> Na prošloj se moglo naći svašta...od navijanja, skakutanja, vibranja, prijavaka, čestitki...ovo nije tema za to...to sve spada u *Odbrojavanje*.
> 
> Zato vas zaista molim da sve gore  navedeno smanjite na minimum i da zaista sve takve aktivnosti preselite na Odbrojavanje. U suprotnom ćemo takve postove mi seliti ili brisati, što ne  bismo voljeli jer znamo da vam je svaki vaš post drag i bitan. Osim toga veselimo se i mi svim vašim uspjesima i pridružujemo dobrim željama, ali na pripadajućoj temi 
> 
> Molim vas da poštujete ova pravila topica.
> ...

----------


## željkica

Aurora kako prolaze dani? Meni danas 6 dnt i kako se približava finale napetost raste, inače sam bas potonula.

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora kako prolaze dani? Meni danas 6 dnt i kako se približava finale napetost raste, inače sam bas potonula.


meni je 5dnt i nemam nikakvih simptoma i nisam osjetila implantaciju a koliko čitam trebala bi je osjetiti već do sad...

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Cure moje u soku sam... beta 690


Čestitam!  ☺

----------


## vojvodjanka

> meni je 5dnt i nemam nikakvih simptoma i nisam osjetila implantaciju a koliko čitam trebala bi je osjetiti već do sad...


Nije ti to pravilo da je moraš osetiti, pre bih rekla da je izuzetak. Ja sam recimo u svom lovu na simptome mislila da sam je osetila, ali takva propadanja sam imala i pre i kasnije, tako da nisam ubeđena da je to baš bilo - to. A nisam imala ni implantacijsko krvarenje. Znaš i sama da do bete ne možeš ništa sigurno znati.

----------


## tina1993

Ja ju isto nisam osjecala,i sve je bilo super,sve ti ovisi od zene do zene,a sto se tice citanja po internetu nemoj bas svaku rijec shvacati doslovce,samo ce ti biti gore.

----------


## Zenii

> Aurora kako prolaze dani? Meni danas 6 dnt i kako se približava finale napetost raste, inače sam bas potonula.


Željkica kad vadiš betu? Planiraš li koji testić?

----------


## Zenii

Aurora, a ti? Čekaš betu ili misliš piškiti prije?

----------


## željkica

U ponedjeljak tek , ne mogu još ništa jer sam u ovaj pon primila brevacid pa trebam čekati da izađe iz organizma.

----------


## Zenii

znam da ti se čini dugo, ali brzo će to  :fige:

----------


## milkamiki

Ja sam nova ovde

----------


## željkica

> znam da ti se čini dugo, ali brzo će to


uf znam al sad mi je predalekooooooooo!

----------


## aurora079

> uf znam al sad mi je predalekooooooooo!


Ima li simptoma? Evo kod mene 8dpt i još ništa osim blagog pms osjećaja...  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Ma ista stvar svako malo virkam jesam li procurila  :Sad:  premda mi je tako bilo i u prvoj trudnoći pa neka mala nada još postoji. Možda u nedjelju napravim test bit će mi 12 dan, ti oces ga radit?

----------


## cvijetic555

Cekalice, kako se nosite sa ovim cekanjem koje traje i traaaaje? Da li imate kakve simptome? Kod mene neka napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha i povremeno neko blago pikanje malo ispod pupka i malo me bole (.)(.). Ova neizvjesnost me izluđuje. Svima nam zelim puno srece i velike bete!!!!!!!

----------


## cvijetic555

Cekalice, kako se nosite sa ovim cekanjem koje traje i traaaaje? Da li imate kakve simptome? Kod mene neka napetost u donjem dijelu trbuha i povremeno neko blago pikanje malo ispod pupka i malo me bole (.)(.). Ova neizvjesnost me izluđuje. Svima nam zelim puno srece i velike bete!!!!!!!

----------


## aurora079

Joj čekanje izluđuje... ja još nisam načisto dal bi radila test.. bojim se da se ne rastužim ili poveselim prerano...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

I ja tako bojim se minusa jučer sam odlučila da ću danas radit test i bila sam ga kupit i evo nisam ga jutros napravila.

----------


## aurora079

> I ja tako bojim se minusa jučer sam odlučila da ću danas radit test i bila sam ga kupit i evo nisam ga jutros napravila.


evo ja piškila i popiškila debeli minus... sad mi je žao što sam piškila... iako bolje da se pripremim na ishod bete nego da sam se tamo u čekaonici slomila...

----------


## sara79

> evo ja piškila i popiškila debeli minus... sad mi je žao što sam piškila... iako bolje da se pripremim na ishod bete nego da sam se tamo u čekaonici slomila...


aurora koji si test radila, neki super osjetljivi ili??
Kad ides betu vaditi??

----------


## antony34

Aurora079 jos nista nije gotovo. Izvadi betu. Ona ce ipak najbolje pokazati

----------


## aurora079

Betu vadim u srijedu a test je jeftini kinez. Mislim da je oko 15 osjetljivost a s obzirom na 10dpt očekivano je da pokaže više od 15

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Aurora ista stvar bas sam ljuta i tužna, ujutro idem vadit betu da potvrdim neuspjeh.

----------


## aurora079

> Aurora ista stvar bas sam ljuta i tužna, ujutro idem vadit betu da potvrdim neuspjeh.


Neeee  :Sad:  koji je tebi danas dan?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

12 dan, mrzim ovaj osjećaj kad se osjećam bespomocno!

----------


## aurora079

> 12 dan, mrzim ovaj osjećaj kad se osjećam bespomocno!


jesi još na utrićima?

----------


## željkica

Jesam , sutra više neću

----------


## aurora079

> Jesam , sutra više neću


Jel ti krenula menga? Meni večeras neki lagano obojani iscjedak...bojim se da je to to...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Nije ništa zato ću i prestati s njima da može doći, jeli imaš smrzlice?

----------


## aurora079

> Nije ništa zato ću i prestati s njima da može doći, jeli imaš smrzlice?


Nemam smrzliće nažalost...sad me opet čeka full postupak..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Betu vadim u srijedu a test je jeftini kinez. Mislim da je oko 15 osjetljivost a s obzirom na 10dpt očekivano je da pokaže više od 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Da....nazalost moram se sloziti s tobom i reci da si u pravu  :Sad:  
Al odi sutra vaditi betu pa da mozes prestati s utricima.

----------


## sara79

> Aurora ista stvar bas sam ljuta i tužna, ujutro idem vadit betu da potvrdim neuspjeh.


željkica  :Sad:  
Vibram za smrzlice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Sara hvala ti! Evo beta nula bas me dotuklo ovaj put.

----------


## Grickavjestica

Aurora i Zeljkice bas mi je zao   :Sad:

----------


## laura33

Žao mi je cure, neznam uopće što bih vam rekla.... :Sad: 
U svakom slučaju teško je, ali  što je tu je, držite se i hrabro dalje, nema nam druge, svima nama...

----------


## aurora079

> Sara hvala ti! Evo beta nula bas me dotuklo ovaj put.


baš mi je žao... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  ja ću sutra po betu... trenutno smeđkasti iscjedak.. ne očekujem ništa..

----------


## Zenii

Željkica  :Love:

----------


## sara79

> Sara hvala ti! Evo beta nula bas me dotuklo ovaj put.


željkica  :grouphug: 
odmori jedan ciklus i onda je ozujak tvoj mjesec  :Wink:  
sv.luca bi ti mogla donijeti smotuljak  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Hvala ti sara!!!

----------


## cvijetic555

> Sara hvala ti! Evo beta nula bas me dotuklo ovaj put.


Baz mi je zao Zeljkice, glavu gore i samo hrabro dalje. Poslije kise dolazi sunce!

----------


## aurora079

Curke što znači beta 8 na 12 dpt???  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

aurora079, biokemijska,žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Autora nažalost biokemijska morate ćeš ponovit betu za dva dana, ja sam imala biokemijsku u 10 mj moja beta je bila 50.

----------


## GdjaZ

Aurora zao mi je,drzi se!

----------


## Varnica

I ja sam imala dvije, male na početku, na drugom vađenju je rasla da bi na trećem krenula padat. I krvarila sam oba puta.
Ponoviti betu još dvaput!

----------


## aurora079

> I ja sam imala dvije, male na početku, na drugom vađenju je rasla da bi na trećem krenula padat. I krvarila sam oba puta.
> Ponoviti betu još dvaput!


Sutra idem ponovo pa ćemo vidjeti al vjerujem da će sutra već biti nula

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje...  Evo mene po, najizglednije, posljednji put na ovoj temi. Od mojih 4 stanica na ledu, dvije su se uspjele odlediti i jedna oploditi.  Dobili smo 3dnt 3-stan. embrij i sad cekam betu 29.02.

----------


## antony34

Snekica zelim ti puno puno srece da vam mrva ostane.  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Sneki neka bude zadnje javljanje sa happy endom  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## fuksija

Curke, imam pitanje..
Bila sam dvaput na ET i sad zadnji put na FET-u..uvijek je bilo 5.dan..danas mi je 7. dnt i prvi put do sad primjećujem rozu sukrvicu na wc papiru..nosim i dnevni uložak, i na njemu sam primjetila neku rozu mrlju..i to je sve, ništa više..i nije krv, nego baš onak rozo..a danas mi je 24. dc..M dobivam 25.-27.dc..bojim se sad što bi to bilo..čitala sam i prije o implantacijskom krvarenju, ne znam što da mislim o tome..što vi mislite?

----------


## mikipika32

Fuksija tako je i meni bilo 8dnt isto fet blastocista i bingo  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Drage moje...  Evo mene po, najizglednije, posljednji put na ovoj temi. Od mojih 4 stanica na ledu, dvije su se uspjele odlediti i jedna oploditi.  Dobili smo 3dnt 3-stan. embrij i sad cekam betu 29.02.


Snekica vibram za mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara79

> Curke, imam pitanje..
> Bila sam dvaput na ET i sad zadnji put na FET-u..uvijek je bilo 5.dan..danas mi je 7. dnt i prvi put do sad primjećujem rozu sukrvicu na wc papiru..nosim i dnevni uložak, i na njemu sam primjetila neku rozu mrlju..i to je sve, ništa više..i nije krv, nego baš onak rozo..a danas mi je 24. dc..M dobivam 25.-27.dc..bojim se sad što bi to bilo..čitala sam i prije o implantacijskom krvarenju, ne znam što da mislim o tome..što vi mislite?


Na 8 dnt mozes vec test napraviti, nekakav najosjetljiviji kao Gravignost ultra.

----------


## fuksija

Mislim da imam Clearblue..a bojim se i raditi..nakon silnih minusa..najradije bi to odugovlacila koliko mogu..bojim se ponovnog razocaranja..cak me danas dijete tjesilo da ce me grliti ako ne budem trudna, da me utjesi i da onda necu plakati  :Sad:  zadnji put me bas slomilo...

----------


## Mojca

Snekica  :Heart:  vibrice do neba.

----------


## željkica

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu! !!

----------


## Romeo85

Sretno snekice  :Smile:

----------


## muzicarka

Curke, i ja se registrirala...
Danas mi je 10dpt dva 3.dnevna 4-stanicna zametka. 
Jutros napravila test i pokazala se sjenka. Veselje do neba...
Popodne na dnevnom tamno smedji iscjedak. Saka u glavu....
Stavljam utrice 3x2. Mogu li jos sta napraviti ili da se pomirim s tim da ni ovaj puta nista?

(nikad jos nisam ovako rano radila
test, zao mi je da sam ga napravila) 

Betu bi trebala vaditi 24.02. Ciklusi su mi oko 25 dana, prije prosle menge sam imala isti ovakav iscjedak smedji.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Sretno!!!!!!



> Drage moje...  Evo mene po, najizglednije, posljednji put na ovoj temi. Od mojih 4 stanica na ledu, dvije su se uspjele odlediti i jedna oploditi.  Dobili smo 3dnt 3-stan. embrij i sad cekam betu 29.02.

----------


## bubicazubica

Vibre samo pozitivne!!!!
I meni je bilo i 5 dnt blastica i par dana iza isto roskasti iscjedak,dobitna kombinacija.



> Mislim da imam Clearblue..a bojim se i raditi..nakon silnih minusa..najradije bi to odugovlacila koliko mogu..bojim se ponovnog razocaranja..cak me danas dijete tjesilo da ce me grliti ako ne budem trudna, da me utjesi i da onda necu plakati  zadnji put me bas slomilo...

----------


## bubicazubica

Dobrodošla!!i još brže otišla na onaj najsretniji pdf :Smile: 
Samo dalje uzimaj terapiju,pokušavaj ne misliti crno i miruj onoliko koliko je potrebno.
Da li si primila koji boster hcg_a nakon transfera?Ako nisi onda je crtica i zaista bila crtica,a ne ostatak od injekcije koji te može lako zavarati s +,jer ostaje u tijelu najmanje još 5 dana.




> Curke, i ja se registrirala...
> Danas mi je 10dpt dva 3.dnevna 4-stanicna zametka. 
> Jutros napravila test i pokazala se sjenka. Veselje do neba...
> Popodne na dnevnom tamno smedji iscjedak. Saka u glavu....
> Stavljam utrice 3x2. Mogu li jos sta napraviti ili da se pomirim s tim da ni ovaj puta nista?
> 
> (nikad jos nisam ovako rano radila
> test, zao mi je da sam ga napravila) 
> 
> Betu bi trebala vaditi 24.02. Ciklusi su mi oko 25 dana, prije prosle menge sam imala isti ovakav iscjedak smedji.

----------


## RockOn

10 dnt pri brisanju smeđe. Jutarnji test negativan. Betu trebam vadit 12dnt. Ima li itko kakav savjet?

----------


## evella

> 10 dnt pri brisanju smeđe. Jutarnji test negativan. Betu trebam vadit 12dnt. Ima li itko kakav savjet?


Meni jutros ,13 dan poslije transfera mi se pri brisanju pojavio smedi iscjedak  :Shock: 
Pomislila sam da cu ipak procuriti pod utrogestanima, jer bas nikakvih simptoma nemam da sam trudna pa sam se par puta isla brisat ali sad nema nista.. :neznam:

----------


## sara79

> Meni jutros ,13 dan poslije transfera mi se pri brisanju pojavio smedi iscjedak 
> Pomislila sam da cu ipak procuriti pod utrogestanima, jer bas nikakvih simptoma nemam da sam trudna pa sam se par puta isla brisat ali sad nema nista..


Napravi test. To je 13 dnt blastice????

----------


## sara79

> 10 dnt pri brisanju smeđe. Jutarnji test negativan. Betu trebam vadit 12dnt. Ima li itko kakav savjet?


Jesi ponovila mozda jutros test???

----------


## evella

> Napravi test. To je 13 dnt blastice????


Da, blastica.. Nisam mislila raditi test jer sam sama sebi rekla da se necu muciti, vise razmisljam da odem sutra vaditi betu (trebala bi ici u petak)
Ali sve sam vise sigurna da je menga jer evo opet je iscjedak tu.. Vise srece drugi put..

----------


## sara79

> Da, blastica.. Nisam mislila raditi test jer sam sama sebi rekla da se necu muciti, vise razmisljam da odem sutra vaditi betu (trebala bi ici u petak)
> Ali sve sam vise sigurna da je menga jer evo opet je iscjedak tu.. Vise srece drugi put..


Da, moze i tako.
Drzim fige za betu da te iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## evella

Ipak sam odlucila ici u petak ujutro vaditi betu.. Nemogu promjeniti svoju sudbinu,mogu se nadati da ce me izenaditi pozitvna beta jer nije svjeza krv,nego onako boje bijele kave i nije obilno (izlazi sa ovim utrogestanom)..Pa se tjesim da je to neki "znak" trudnoce..
 Hvala za fige  :Kiss:

----------


## fuksija

Ja isto idem vaditi betu u petak...brrrrr
Nego...citala sam po forumu kako se desavalo da se primjeti nekakva roza sukrvica 7-8 dnt ali po internetu citam da bi to zapravo trebalo biti 7-8 dana od punkcije..pa mi sad nije jasno??

----------


## muzicarka

Bubice, nisam primila tu injekciju. Iz straha se testiram svaki dan i crtica je jos uvijek tu, premda blijeda.
Ne ocekujem nista, bit ce kako mora bit, nisam ni pozitivna ni negativna.
Smedjeg vise nema od jucer popodne. Nista.
Bubica, pratim tvoj "slucaj" vec odavno i zelim ti svu srecu na svijetu.

----------


## LF2

Evo mene opet. Danas dobila i krecemo na folikulometrije. Ici cu od 13 d.c. Meni su duzi ciklusi tako da necu ic ranije. Kaj mislite? I sam mi je reko da dođem tamo negdje 12 d.c (nedjelja). Idemo po jednog smrznutog. Kakva su vasa iskustva sa FET-om? Zadnji put dvije savrsene blastice i nula. Al je i menga bila stimulirana duphastonima, pa na to gonali. Ovaj put nista od terapija. Dosla prirodno. Ide mi na zivce sto na dan transfera ne gledaju endometrij nego 7 dana prije. Dan prije punkcije. I poslije nista. Bio mi je 8.6 mm dan prije punkcije. Ko zna sto se poslije moglo desit kad nista nije bilo prirodno. Izazvana menga, izazvana ovulacija....i jos mi je taj progesteron uvijek nizak. Mozda utrici nisu dovoljni. Pa nece mi rast progesteron ako se sve izazvalo a organizam ga stvara prirodno nakon ovulacije. Ma jojjj, brijem si vise svasta. 
Sretno svima cure moje.

----------


## Monta

Zdravo svima. 
Iza mene je treci neuspjeli ivf. Posto sam pila pronizon od 10mg, mozete li mi reci kako ste prestale sa uzimanjem istog? Da li postepeno ili ste prekinule po saznanju da je beta negativna? 
Hvala

----------


## RockOn

Ponovila sam ga 11 dnt. TAkođer negativan. Danas beta 0.3  :Sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
Hvala ti draga...od srca..imamo 2js,i obje oplođene,transfer u petak..nitko sretniji od mene kad je teta bilogica zvala :Smile: 
Ako nisi prilima nikakav boster od transfera..onda ću još malo pričekati i čestitati ti!!!I nadam se da će ti se svaki dan "blijeda"crtica početi jako crveniti!!!



> Bubice, nisam primila tu injekciju. Iz straha se testiram svaki dan i crtica je jos uvijek tu, premda blijeda.
> Ne ocekujem nista, bit ce kako mora bit, nisam ni pozitivna ni negativna.
> Smedjeg vise nema od jucer popodne. Nista.
> Bubica, pratim tvoj "slucaj" vec odavno i zelim ti svu srecu na svijetu.

----------


## antony34

Bubi cestitam.

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje hvala na dobrim željama!  Temperatura je postojana, sise ko baloni i bolne na dodir,  ali bez brige, znam da je to od progesterona  :Very Happy:  
Curama sa pozitivnom betom želim školsku trudnoću, a tužnicama da se isplaču i krenu dalje.  Vrijeme prebrzo ide u nepovrat i svaki mjesec je važan.  Sretno!

----------


## sara10

Sretno svim čekalicama bete, a posebno Snekici!

----------


## angie17

Cure,evo da se i ovdje javim... Vracena su mi 2 8stanicna 3.dan... 9.dan od transfera plusic na testu,jutros ,10.dt beta 124  :Kiss:  sreca i strah...u pon.ponavljam betu. Od simptoma grcevi u stomaku,malo bolne grudi,nemam bas veliku zelju za hranom,imala sam dva dana glavobolju...i povremeno mrva mucnine.

----------


## tal

Angie prvo čestitke na beti. Vidim u zadnje vrime puno pozitivnih beta na kbc st ....to je odlično a i nova biologica je super  :Smile:  
Ja sam isto osmostanične ali tri a danas mi je 6 dan ...kaskam za tobom a nadam se i ka beti  :Smile:  . Dali si imala prva tri dana grčeve ? Ja sam do juče imala naveče stalno grčeve kao da  dobit a evo juče i danas stalo osim cicki koje boluckaju na dodir . Jesi imala krvarenje ? Ajme jesan te ubila pitanjima sory ali znaš kako to ide  :Wink:

----------


## angie17

Hvala ti <3 Ma samo pitaj....znam sta je strah i nesigurnost i osluskivanje "simptoma"... Pa ovako prvih dana sam imala onako pomalo grceve grudi isto malo napuhane i bolne. 5.dan sam rano ujtro dozivjela orgaz.  :Smile:  to me probudilo i deset minuta trajali su bolovi tipa menstrualnih. Onda odjednom stalo i utrnila mi noga. Osjetila dole u stomaku nesto...a ne znam sta. 6 -7 dan onako opet sve pomalo plus extremna glavobolja. Posle toga simptomi padaju...8.dan bukvalno nista grudi ispuhale ,nigdje grceva...i onda 9.dan jutro mucnina...navece test i bingo  :Wink:  krvarenje nisam imala. I jos da dodam,da se dan transfera racuna kao nulti a ne kao prvi dan (ja to nisam znala ). Jesi li i ti u splitu ??? Mozda smo se i vidili  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

Da se pridružim i ovdje..
Kao prvo svim +-ićma,pozitivnim betama čestitam od srca i neka dalje sve bude po školski,dosadno,bez problema do samog kraja!!!
Tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljaj ,otugujte svoje ,imate pravo na to i hrabra srca krenite u nove pobjede.
Jučer sam se vratila doma s dvije mrve-4.i 8.stanične po riječima biologice jako zadovoljavajuće,svjetle,bez fragmentacije i sad je na njima red da se iskažu..ja se iskreno nadam da hoće!!!
Također mi je jučerašnji dan nekako znakovit,možda ima nešto i u tome;prvi transfer 2014. bio je na isti datum i na isti dan(19. ,petak)...nakon njega išli smo malo do arene,ali samo se ipak nehotice zaustavili u KingK...naravno obavili smo i šoping,popili kavu na istom mjestu,vidjeli par blizanaca-sve isto kao 2014...Doma malo ležala odspavala jedno 2 h,i na jedan ročaks,večeru(samo sam sjedila).Onda mi je stigao poziv za obiteljski ručak u nedjelju i još jedan rođendan...
Potpuno ista situacija bila je i tada...možda ipak postoji neki prst sudbine :Smile: 
..vidjet ćemo za 12 dana kad vadim betu..točno na moj rođendan :rock: 
Od simptoma-jučer sam dosta osjećala sve dole,zatezanja,probadanja..danas samo mrvicu.
Snekice- :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Bubice sretno!

----------


## fuksija

Bubica zubica, zelim ti puno sreće,  bas je fora da vadis betu na rockas  :Smile:  nadam se da ce ti biti ogromna  :Wink:  ali stvarno ne mogu vjerovati gdje ste sve bili nakon transfera..ja se ne bi usudila..ja idem odmah u lezeci polozaj  :Smile:

----------


## tal

> Hvala ti <3 Ma samo pitaj....znam sta je strah i nesigurnost i osluskivanje "simptoma"... Pa ovako prvih dana sam imala onako pomalo grceve grudi isto malo napuhane i bolne. 5.dan sam rano ujtro dozivjela orgaz.  to me probudilo i deset minuta trajali su bolovi tipa menstrualnih. Onda odjednom stalo i utrnila mi noga. Osjetila dole u stomaku nesto...a ne znam sta. 6 -7 dan onako opet sve pomalo plus extremna glavobolja. Posle toga simptomi padaju...8.dan bukvalno nista grudi ispuhale ,nigdje grceva...i onda 9.dan jutro mucnina...navece test i bingo  krvarenje nisam imala. I jos da dodam,da se dan transfera racuna kao nulti a ne kao prvi dan (ja to nisam znala ). Jesi li i ti u splitu ??? Mozda smo se i vidili


Da me neko pita mislili bi da te kopiram . Identično s tobom pa ćak i onaj "orgazam sa bolovima " kojeg sam mislila da umišljam od posljedice suše  :Wink:  . Da ja sam isto u kbc st kod dr. Budimira i prvu folikulometriju sam krenila 2.2. a transfer 13.2 (valjda sretan dan ) . 
Šta se tiče migrena mene je to sinoč uvatilo i evo danas . Danas mi je 7.dnt boli glava cike bole na dodir trbuh bolucks manje nego ovih noći od 2. dnt do 5dnt  ali ipak bolucka koda ču procurit svaki tren . Jednostavnk nemogu virovat kako su nam tekli dani bar do danas identično ...haha i " ono " s ranim jutrom haha . 
Sigurno smo se trevile negdi u hodniku ili za vrime aspiracije ili moje folik. 
Jeli ti je ovo prvi put ?

----------


## angie17

Mokri snovi nakon susnih dana hahaha... bila sam jednom i u ZG jer tu nisu radili...a u splitu mi je ovo prvi put  :Wink:  vjerojatno smo se sreli. Sto se tice simptoma to je jos dosta rano ali eto neke sitnice mogu se upratit... Koliko su ti i kakvih mrvica vratili? Mozda si negdje i pisala al da ne trazim  :Wink:

----------


## tal

> Mokri snovi nakon susnih dana hahaha... bila sam jednom i u ZG jer tu nisu radili...a u splitu mi je ovo prvi put  vjerojatno smo se sreli. Sto se tice simptoma to je jos dosta rano ali eto neke sitnice mogu se upratit... Koliko su ti i kakvih mrvica vratili? Mozda si negdje i pisala al da ne trazim


3 osmostanična . Do sad sam imala dva ivf sa dvi blastociste neuspješno i sad treča sreča sa tri osmostanična transfer 13.2 , ovaj ciklus menga došla taman na moj 42. rođendan ....biologica mi imenjakinja tako da mi se nanizalo trica i sretnih dana i jeli to slučajno saznat ču u petak . Koji ti je doktor ?

----------


## angie17

Aaa e pa iskreno se nadam da ce se ovaj put primiti bar jedna mrvica,cuj dobro je da su promjenili pa vratili 3.dan...mozda ovako bude vise srece !!! Drzim ti figee! Dr.Marusic mi je radila postupak. Biologica je stvarno super uvjek se smjeska  :Wink:  ma svi su kompletno super,uvjek spremni na nasih stotinu pitanja i podpitanja,ono stvarno tesko gdje mozes doziviti...bas su svi prekrasni. Znaci petak vadis betu,jos 6 dana grickanja noktiju...uh. Bas ti drzim najvece fige !!!

----------


## muzicarka

Curke, kod mene izgleda ipak nista.......jutros opet krvarenje....smedje, ali i crvenkasto...tjedan dana nista i sada opet....nisam jos vadila betu, planirala sam u srijedu...zadnji test sam radila u petak......tad samjos bila trudna....zalosna sam, ali nista se tu ne moze, na zalost....

----------


## muzicarka

Curke, kod mene izgleda ipak nista.......jutros opet krvarenje....smedje, ali i crvenkasto...tjedan dana nista i sada opet....nisam jos vadila betu, planirala sam u srijedu...zadnji test sam radila u petak......tad samjos bila trudna....zalosna sam, ali nista se tu ne moze, na zalost....

----------


## kawanga

Pozz cure!
obečala sam frendici da neću visiti na forumu al eto me ipak k vama! Imam feeling da jedino s Vama mogu podjeliti kaj se događa...Ovo mi je prvi puta da sam u postupku (prirodnom) i danas mi je 10dpt. 4dpt dobila sam pikicu Decaptyla i nakon toga sam počela biti napuhnuta i krenula su probadanja kod jajnika pa kod maternice. Bubis mi niti u jednom trenu nisu imale nikakav simptom. Do sad nisam imamla nikakvo krvarenje niti spooting al zadnja dva dana imam feeling ko da ću svali tren dobiti i naravno da me hvata šiza i panika! Pogotovo što sam svjesna da su šanse da se desi od prve jako male a i dr. su mi rekli da s obzirom na moje stanje šanse da se uopće desi jednake jack potu!

----------


## kawanga

e da, inače sam na utrićima 3x1. piškim svako malo a čak mi se i probava popravila  :Trči: 
dobili smo jednu js i biologica je rekla da se razvila za 5. a ET je bio 3 dan poslije punkcije.
cijeli postupak sam išla na posao (koji mi nije težak) al spavam ko beba, čak mi se počelo spavati i preko dana što nije normalno za mene! Betu bi trebala vaditi 28.2. al je to nedjela pa je dr. rekla da mogu 27.2. ne usudim se raditi kučne testove al se u glavi spremam na 0 u subotu....
Pitanje, s obzirom da ne mogu ići na stimulirani postupak dal onda imam pravo samo na 2 prirodna?

----------


## fuksija

Muzicarka...jako mi je zao...

Meni je danas 16.dnt i beta mi je 5243 a na 13.dnt je bila 1288.. Kaj nije to puno? Moj dok samo veli da je beta super..a bio je jedan embrio...u pon bi trebala ici na prvi trudnicki uzv..wow..ne mogu ni vjerovati da to pisem!

Zelim vam svima srecu!

----------


## kawanga

fuksija čestitam!

----------


## fuksija

Curke, upravo sam jako prokrvarila..imam i ogroman ugrusak..isplakala se, jecala..muzu nisam ni mogla reci, samo sam kraj njega jecala...nazvala sam doktora, veli da pijem Duphaston i da se sutra cujemo..rekao je da mogu doci da me pogleda ako ce me to smiriti ali da zapravo nema sta vidjeti i bolje da se ne druckam..objasnio mi je da se to u ivf trudnocama dogada cesto i da ipak uspije..
Jel ima tko takvih iskustava? Sto mislite? Ima li jos nade? A beta mi je tako velika danas..Bojim se da mi nije to zato sto sam jutros kasnila u Petrovu pa sam jurila a daleko sam se sparkirala...

----------


## mikipika32

Draga meni je ispao ogroman igrusak u 8tt i sa bebom je bilo sve ok. Strogo miruj samo do wca i nazad i ne gubi nadu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tal

Evo cure da i tu javim ...betu trebam vadit u petak a danas sam 27.dc a mjesećnicu dobijem otprilike 30-32 dana ciklusa . 9.dnt sam sa tri osmostanična i jutros sam imala one menstrualne bolove koji su me probudili i odem na wc i na ulošku roskasta flekica i malo pri brisanju . Bolovi su nestali brzo a i ta sukrvica . Za sad nestalo sve . Pošto mi je sutra 10 dnt nisam pametna dal da vadim betu ili piš-test ???
Molim iskustva i malo utjehe za slamku nade  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

*Fuksija*, nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Ja sam krvarila u prvoj trudnoći, sve je bilo ok s bebom. Danas mi je 22 dnt i stalno me prati smeđi iscjedak..stalno neke brige.
Držim fige da je sve u redu i da ćeš uskoro čuti srčeko.

*Tal*, ja sam imala rozasti iscjedak 6 dnt dvije blastociste, test sam radila 9 dnt i bila je blijeda blijeda crtica, za dva dana se testna crtica jasno vidjela..možeš pokušati testić sa prvim jutarnjim sutra

----------


## fuksija

Puno hvala na utjehi, puno mi znaci..

----------


## PeppaPig

Jeste li nakon transfera Duphaston/Utrngestan uzimale po shemi svakih 8 sati ili onako jutro-popodne-navečer?! Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## muzicarka

Sada i sluzbeno.....izvadila sam betu jutros.....30....biokemijska..

Fuksija, jedino pravilo jest da pravila nema....drzi se i misli pozitivno...na neke stvari u zivotu nemamo utjecaja tako da se ne treba trositi u strahovima....sretno tebi i bebici....nadam se da ce sve ispasti najbolje  :Wink:

----------


## tal

> *Fuksija*, nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Ja sam krvarila u prvoj trudnoći, sve je bilo ok s bebom. Danas mi je 22 dnt i stalno me prati smeđi iscjedak..stalno neke brige.
> Držim fige da je sve u redu i da ćeš uskoro čuti srčeko.
> 
> *Tal*, ja sam imala rozasti iscjedak 6 dnt dvije blastociste, test sam radila 9 dnt i bila je blijeda blijeda crtica, za dva dana se testna crtica jasno vidjela..možeš pokušati testić sa prvim jutarnjim sutra


Ajme hvala Zenii na utjesi ...baš si mi malo nade ulila . Samo od juče su i cicike bezbolne ...možda mrvu na opip ali ne ko prve dane . Kako bi volila da je kao kod tebe . Al sutra definitivno pipi test pada 10. dnt valjda če bit šta  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

*Tal*, ista stvar sa cicama, preko noći su postale bezbolne, i to mi je bilo baš čudno, jer me uvijek bole dok ne dođe M..i onda par dana nakon pozitivne bete opet su počele boljeti..

----------


## angie17

Ne boj se samo miruj bit ce to ok  :Wink:  to su sve normalne pojave !!

----------


## angie17

Ovo gore trebao je biti komentar na Muzicarkin post ali ocigledno sam malo zabrljala  :Wink:

----------


## tal

Hvala Zenii na odgovoru .

----------


## bubicazubica

Fuksija-nadam se i vjerujem da će biti sve u redu,nemoj previše brinuti(znam da je o teško napraviti,ali pokušaj se opustiti,tvoja mrva osjeća sve što i ti),miruj što više i nastavi s terapijom!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Trči: 
U svim mojim transferima(ovo je 4),nisam baš strogo mirovala,zalijepila se za krevet i gotovo.Možda samo na dan i 1dnt laganini,ostalo šetnje kuhanje naravno u granicama normale.I sad se nastavio taj trend,vikend u znaku lijepog vremena i šteta ga je bilo provest doma...Odmaram popodne,spavam ko beba,navečer stavim crinone,popijem utriće i opet spavam do 5 ujutro i onda zombijam.
Danas me u tome sprečava kiša :kettlebell: 
Od simptoma-ništa posebno,probadanja,zatezanja,napuhnutost,i stalno prduckanje-užas!!!!!!Bradavice malo bolne-od brevactida...i ponekad idem stalno pipi doslovno-obavim,sjednem7/egnem i osjetim da opet moram..



> Bubica zubica, zelim ti puno sreće,  bas je fora da vadis betu na rockas  nadam se da ce ti biti ogromna  ali stvarno ne mogu vjerovati gdje ste sve bili nakon transfera..ja se ne bi usudila..ja idem odmah u lezeci polozaj

----------


## nirvana

Pozdrav! Evo da vam se i ja konačno pridružim nakon godina samo čitanja! Danas mi je 5 dnt dvije blastociste a imam osjećaj kao da je već mjesec dana prošlo od transfera! Lagano ludim i ne znam kako ću dočekati drugi tjedan da vadim betu! Od simptoma ništa, samo neko kruljenje u jajnicima što mi do sada nije bilo dobar znak pa polako tonem!

----------


## bubicazubica

Dobrodošla nirvana k nama koje smo isto kao i ti lude već od isčekivanja,pipkanja,preispitivanja svakog trzaja...Jednostavno protiv toga ne možemo koliko god da se trudile i same sebi obećale"ovaj put neću mozgati" :Smile: 
...Pozitivne misli,dobre vibre jedino je što možemo napraviti,na malim mrvama je da se iskažu i pokažu koliko su jake!!
 :Sing:  za sretan dan i tako...dan po dan..
P.s.ovo nije dobro,pjesnički nisam bila već jako dugo raspoložena :facepalm:

----------


## nirvana

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Ma svi smo u istoj kaši! Stvarno treba dati sve od sebe i zadržati pozitivu, evo tvoj post mi je već pomogao  :Smile:

----------


## kawanga

več se spominjalo o ludim snovima i ja mislila to se mene ne tiče jer stalno sanjam al se rjetko sjeća m snova. al nočas......uuuuu....vruči snovi kojih se jasno sjećam i sve me sram!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:   jel to od "suše" ili od hormona? kak vi stojite po tom pitanju? btw. danas mi je 11 dpt i dalje brojim....ludim i hormoni me šoraju da čas plačem čas šizim!

----------


## LF2

Cure, da li ste vi mirovale nakon transfera. Ja sam u prvom, friskom bila doma od punkcije do bete i nista. Uskoro idem na FET pa sam mislila mozda taj dan i ev.sljedeci ostat doma, jos ako me pogodi vikend super. Nisam pametna. Posao mi je ovisi...kak si napravim. E sad...jedno je planirati.... Ne bi ostala doma jer mi je to zadnji put bio najgori dio svega.

----------


## kawanga

ja radim cijelo vrijeme. Dr. mi je rekla da mogu al ako ne radim neki fizički posao i da mi nije hladno. Čak je rekla da je kretanje (umjereno) dobro jer pospješuje cirkulaciju.
e sad, ti najbolje znaš kakav ti je posao, ako se možeš sjesti pa malo prošetati i da baš nisi pod stresom onda probaj. u svakom trenu možeš na BO ak ti postane naporno.

----------


## LF2

Jedino sto se ustajem u 5 i idem na vlak. Na poslu mogu i sjest i hodat i ak si u glavi slozim da me nist ne pogodi ok. Fizicki nije. Vidjet cu kako stvari idu. Hvala.

----------


## fuksija

Meni se smirilo krvarenje, preko noći ga nije ni bilo..cula sam se s doktorom, veli da se vidimo u pon na uzv, ne cini mi se zabrinut..meni nije jasno zašto me ne pogleda malo? Sto ako je to pobacaj? Zar ne bi trebalo to pogledati, nesto uciniti? Nije me poslao da ponovim betu, do ponedjeljka cu izluditi..najvise me brine sto mi vise nije mucno a do tad mi je bilo..je li moguce da sam i dalje trudna? Ovo je uzasno!

----------


## kawanga

> Jedino sto se ustajem u 5 i idem na vlak. Na poslu mogu i sjest i hodat i ak si u glavi slozim da me nist ne pogodi ok. Fizicki nije. Vidjet cu kako stvari idu. Hvala.


jedino bi ti putovanje moglo smetati, kažu da se nije dobro dugo drndati niti u autu niti u bilo čemu. Eto to je koliko ja znam....ja imam do posla 3min. sa autom pa mislim da to nije problem.

FUKSIJA drž se! a da probaš negdje drugdje potražiti drugo mišljenje?

----------


## da23na

Cure pozz, meni je danas 8 dnt jedna blastica vracena.. Kad bi mogla test napravit? Od simptoma nemam bas nista pa sam izbedirana, jer vidim svi nesto a ja bas nista..

----------


## tonkica

Cure tila sam s vama podijeliti moje iskustvo o mirovanju nakon transfera, vidim da vas to muci, nakon ivf prvog sam mirovala samo lezala i nije bio uspjesan, onda sam isla na fet koji je bija uspjesan, ne da nisam mirovala nego bilo je ljeto, isla na kupanje, tri dana s brodom, ludovala skakala s broda jer uopce nisam razmisljala o tome da sam bila trudna, mislim da sam cak pretjerala, I na kraju iznenadjenje ja trudna, tako da mislim da strogo mirovanje nije potrebno, normalno se ponasat ali naravno ne pretjerivat kao ja  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

> Cure pozz, meni je danas 8 dnt jedna blastica vracena.. Kad bi mogla test napravit? Od simptoma nemam bas nista pa sam izbedirana, jer vidim svi nesto a ja bas nista..


Možda bi već mogla napraviti test. Meni je 9dnt (blastica) poslijepodne krenuo smeđi iscjedak, pa sam odmah napravila test i bio je jedva vidljiv plus, a onda sam iduće jutro išla izvaditi betu i bila je 18.

----------


## kawanga

12 dnt.....trbuh boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti....živčana sam duplo nego u PMS-u. u subotu je dan D-vađenje bete a dani su sve sporiji i sporiji.....
po filingu mi se čini da ću dobiti i da se naša mala mrvica nije odlučila zadržati sa nama...hvata me očaj!

Rebecca-jel ti Beta dalje rasla?

----------


## željkica

Kawagana možeš ti i danas vadit betu!

----------


## kawanga

Bojim se da je prerano. Dr je rekla da bi trebala 28.2. al pošto je to nedjelja da onda mogu u subotu...
Željkica, kad si ti vadila betu?

----------


## kawanga

sad sam malo gledala vrijednosti po danima i vidim da 12 dan bi se trebalo vidjeti.
ne znam, iskreno frka me je vaditi jer se bojim loših vijesti, kao da mi je lakše živjeti u neznanju....kukavica sam!  :scared:  :scared:

----------


## PeppaPig

Meni je danas 2 dnt. Al su mi rekli da betu napravim 12 dan.

----------


## da23na

rebecca razmisljala sam sutra prekosutra napraviti.. Strah me rezultata..

----------


## željkica

Ja bi 12 dan radila test a 13 betu vraćene bi mi bile blastice, tebi?a Šta se tiče straha sve mi je jasno! Sretno! !!

----------


## kawanga

ne znam kaj su vratili, samo piše vračen 1 embrio. kad sam bila kod biologice isto mi nije rekla u kojem je stadiju samo je komentirala da se jako lijepo razvija, bolje ne može! :D
inače sam bila u prirodnom postupku jer ne smijem u stimulirani jer stalno imam ciste (2x na laparaskopiji), mali mi je AMH i hormoni su mi u totalnom kolapsu. dr. je rekla da jedino možemo probati prirodni.
a kad sam došla na pregled i punkciju dr. se totalno iznenadila da "stara koka" nese jaja  :lool:  tješim se da ću možda ipak biti dobro iznenađenje!

----------


## željkica

Hm kako ti nije rekla! Držim fige za  iznenađenje kad god se odlučiš!

----------


## kawanga

Cure, ja na poslu...slabost me hvata. Pojela sam malo cokolade da dobijem secera al se cudno osjecam...

----------


## rebecca

kawanga, beta mi nažalost nije dalje rasla. 10dnt je bila 18, a 13dnt (tad sam i trebala vaditi) bila je 16. Tako da sam još jednom nakon tjedan dana izvadila da vidimo jel negativna.

----------


## Zenii

Kawanga, a da pisnes test, vec bi se moglo vidjeti...znam da te strah i ja sam se jedva odlucila...9dnt blastice i pokazao je svijetlu crticu

----------


## kawanga

> Kawanga, a da pisnes test, vec bi se moglo vidjeti...znam da te strah i ja sam se jedva odlucila...9dnt blastice i pokazao je svijetlu crticu


Cini mi se da cu to i napraviti! Sad vise ne znam jel su me zivci opalili, jel trebam dobiti ili se ipak uhvatila mrvica. Al ovak slabo se nisam osjecala cak ni nakon punkcije nakon koje sam normalno odradila popodnevnu smjenu.

----------


## angie17

Kawanga test bi vec trebao pokazati,meni je pokazao plusic 9.dan od transfera 3dnevne osmostanicne. Drzim fige <3 kao i drugim cekalicama.

----------


## LF2

Tonkica...nekako sam i ja ovaj put to jednostavnije sve shvatila. Ne razmisljam o tome kao i prvi put. Imam osjecaj ko da idem samo na folikulometrije. Nemam onaj strah sta ce mi sad raditi, kako ide postupak...
Sto se tice ranijeg testiranja, beta HCG vec i 10 dan pokazuje pa i 8 dan kod blastica al ce biti mala pa je bolje strpiti se. Za nas koji zelimo posloziti kockice u glavi. Ali, naravno...ponoviti i kad je receno.

----------


## kawanga

cure, jucer nisam stigla kupiti test. jel se može napraviti i kasnije ili baš mora ujutro?

----------


## mrvica84

Zdravo cure, pratim vas duze vreme pa resih i ja da se javim... u januaru sam radila vto i imam devet embria u stadijumu blaste..cekam mecu za koji dan pa ako bude u redu sa hormonima idemo po bebe  :Smile:  Navijam za sve one koje cekaju bete..drzim pesnice..

----------


## PeppaPig

Nemora biti ujutro  :Smile:  držim fige!

----------


## Snekica

Evo i za kraj, kod mene opet neuspjeh, minuse sam naredala i to je to od mene. Dragim curama želim sve najbolje u postupcima, da čim prije budete trbušaste i sretne mame! <3

----------


## Mojca

:Love:

----------


## kawanga

i kod mene čisti minus.....  :Crying or Very sad: 
nakon kolko mogu opet u prirodni?

----------


## Zima77

Meni je tako bilo miruj i trosi terapiju bit ce sve ok samo positive ja sam sad 20tj

----------


## kawanga

tenk ju draga! isplakala sam se i sad je malo lakše....  :grouphug: 
ne znam dal da uopće kažem dragome....on se drži totalno cool cijelo vrijeme...

----------


## sara10

Snekice  :Love:

----------


## Lajka

Curke  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 
Od svojeg posljednjeg neuspjeha bas me pere velika negativnost. Ostao jos 1 pokusaj...
Ni u placene nemam uopce nade, tako da mi sve to bas zastrasujuce postaje. 
Imam pitanje u vezi s tim pocetkom krvarenja. Ako je trudnoca i ako je implatacijsko krvarenje, koliko ono traje? I, ako se nakon 2-3 dana prestane s terapijom ( utricima), ako je trudnoca, bi li nedostatak utrica utjecao i na prestanak trudnoce?
Pr.smeđkasto-roskasto krene 6,7,8 dan... I ne prestaje. Sto sad? Cekati 12 dan betu i uzimati utrice, ili prestati s utricima ako vec ima doci m, da i krene? ( uz negativni test recimo 9,10. dan)
Pitanje- da se i prekine s utricima,ako je trudnoca, bi li nastupio pobacaj?

----------


## laine

Lajka, nemoj prestst s utrićima. 9dnt možeš ići izvaditi betu. U bilo kojem slučaju beta ti neće biti 0 ako je došlo do oplodnje. Meni je dr Bauman nakon transfera 8-staničnog embrija rekao da vadim betu slobodno 9 dan. Izvadi betu, ako je 0 prestani s lijekovima, bolje biti siguran. Ne znam može li doći do pobačaja ali bolje ne riskirati.

----------


## LF2

Lajka, nikako ne prestaj s utricima. Oni cuvaju trudnocu. Nista te ne kosta pit. Ako je beta negativna onda prestani i brzo ces prokrvariti. Nadam se da nece biti tako....

----------


## antonija15

> Curke 
> Od svojeg posljednjeg neuspjeha bas me pere velika negativnost. Ostao jos 1 pokusaj...
> Ni u placene nemam uopce nade, tako da mi sve to bas zastrasujuce postaje. 
> Imam pitanje u vezi s tim pocetkom krvarenja. Ako je trudnoca i ako je implatacijsko krvarenje, koliko ono traje? I, ako se nakon 2-3 dana prestane s terapijom ( utricima), ako je trudnoca, bi li nedostatak utrica utjecao i na prestanak trudnoce?
> Pr.smeđkasto-roskasto krene 6,7,8 dan... I ne prestaje. Sto sad? Cekati 12 dan betu i uzimati utrice, ili prestati s utricima ako vec ima doci m, da i krene? ( uz negativni test recimo 9,10. dan)
> Pitanje- da se i prekine s utricima,ako je trudnoca, bi li nastupio pobacaj?


meni ti je test 8.dnt blastice bio negativan,a 9.dnt beta bila 54 tako da ne mora test nužno značiti da nisi trudna i nikako nemoj prestati sa utričima.meni je menga nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića uvijek došla nakon 3 dana

----------


## kawanga

evo samo da javim da je moje odbrojavanje gotovo.... Beta nula....
Cure sretno i želim vam puuuuno velikih beta!

----------


## miuta821

> evo samo da javim da je moje odbrojavanje gotovo.... Beta nula....
> Cure sretno i želim vam puuuuno velikih beta!


Zao mi je.

----------


## miuta821

> evo samo da javim da je moje odbrojavanje gotovo.... Beta nula....
> Cure sretno i želim vam puuuuno velikih beta!


Zao mi je drzise

----------


## bubicazubica

Žao mi je zbog svake negativne bete,svakog neuspjelog postupka...drugo ne znam što reć,cure moje drage.
Meni 10dnt-ima svega a opet kao i da nema-sve su to nuspojave utrića,estrofema,crinonea,brevactida tako da ni u što nisam sigurna..osim u betu koju ću raditi 13dnt.

----------


## Zenii

Kawanga, žao mi je...

----------


## Zenii

> Žao mi je zbog svake negativne bete,svakog neuspjelog postupka...drugo ne znam što reć,cure moje drage.
> Meni 10dnt-ima svega a opet kao i da nema-sve su to nuspojave utrića,estrofema,crinonea,brevactida tako da ni u što nisam sigurna..osim u betu koju ću raditi 13dnt.


Šta ne misliš piškiti na testić :kokice:

----------


## bubicazubica

uf......i mislim  i jesam ga upravo sad :Smile: 
..ali bojim se da krivo pokazuje,možda je ostatak brevactida od prošlog pon.

----------


## mikipika32

Ja mislim da nakon 5 dana brevactid izade iz tijela tako da sam jakooo optimisticna  :Wink: )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  :Very Happy: 
...išla sam napraviti jer me tako zabolilo i stislo u desnoj preponi,smrznula sam se od boli..inače me pred dva dana bolilo kao da ću procuriti ali ono zastvarno,jučer ništa a i danas je bilo bolno.I sjedim otkopčanih hlača,ne smijem se zaboravit pospremit na odlasku :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Bubicazubica, super i neka te iznenadi velika beta...i ja mislim da je brevac.vec trebao izaci iz organizma

----------


## laura33

> uf......i mislim  i jesam ga upravo sad
> ..ali bojim se da krivo pokazuje,možda je ostatak brevactida od prošlog pon.


Ja mislim da je to plusić!!!!  :Wink:  Držimo  :fige: !!!!!

----------


## LF2

Cure, kakva je procedura kod FET ako opce nema ovulacije? Inace je bas i nemam a danas 13 d.c folikuli 2mm. Moze mi netko objasniti proceduru FET. Ceka se ovulacija i transfer je 5 dan od ovulacije?

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure cestitam svima koje imate plusice i velike bete, a nama koje nismo imale srece zelim da nam uskoro dođe! :grouphug:

----------


## suncokret19

> Cure, kakva je procedura kod FET ako opce nema ovulacije? Inace je bas i nemam a danas 13 d.c folikuli 2mm. Moze mi netko objasniti proceduru FET. Ceka se ovulacija i transfer je 5 dan od ovulacije?


Ja nemam uopće ovulacije i kod mene je bio estrofem, povećavali su mi ga nakon svake folikulometrije. Na određenoj debljini endometrija su mi uvelibutrogestan (odglumljena ovulacija) i onda mi je 5.dan bio transfer blastociste.
Već sam pomalo i zaboravila kako je točno bilo, tako da sam napisala otptilike. Ako te još što zanima, mogu pogledat u papire.

----------


## LF2

Hvala Suncokret19. Ma prvi mi je FET tako da ni ne znam. Samo se nadam da znaju sta rade. Javim se...danas sam tek krenula pa cemo vidjet kako se stvari krecu. Malo me iznenadilo da su tak mali na 13 d.c. nikad nije tako kasno krenulo. Bumo vidli.

----------


## muzicarka

Ja sam vec pisala ali nije proslo......
Bubice!!!! Radujem se zbog tebe!!! I dalje ti zelim svu srecu i da uspijete vec jednom !!!!!!!!
Sto se mene tice, morat cemo opet u postupak za koji mjesec, na kraju je beta bila 30 tako da sam prestala s utricima i procurila......nazalost......ali glavu sam digla, sta sad....idemo dalje....

----------


## fuksija

Curke drage,nisam dolazila par dana na forum jer sam bila u silnom strahu i nista nisam htjela ni citati..
Drago mi je za vas koji imate plusice..samo hrabro naprijed
..i saljem zagrljaj svim tuznicama
Meni je lijepo zapocelo,beta predivna,onda krvarenje,u petak bila na uzv,sve super,srce kuca..samo neki hematom..
Sinoc sam strasno prokrvarila doma..strasni bolovi..danas na pregledu dr potvrdio pobacaj  :Sad:  sad sam dobila neke tablete koje izazivaju kontrakciju da mi se sve to ocisti da ne moram na kiretazu..strasno iskustvo..
Htjedoh pitati,ima li tko iskustva s kiretazom u drzavnim bolnicama? Buduci da idem privatno na ivf pa zato pitam..gdje bi preporucile da odem i da li svugdje daju anesteziju?
I jos nesto..da li ste cule da sok od aronije (domaci) izaziva kontrakcije? Bas sam ga pila jucer i prekjucer pa se bojim da je to uzrok a negdje sam na netu to nasla  :Sad:

----------


## laura33

Fuksija jako mi je zao...znam sto prolazis!  :Sad: 
Ali ako ti je sve otislo spontano uz Ergometrin nece ti trebati kiretaza. Tako je bilo i kod mene, bezobzira cak na vecu trudnocu sve je otislo spontano.
Koliko tjedana si ti bila trudna? 

Inace sto se tice kiretaze u bolnicama, znam iz iskustva svojih kolegica i prijateljica da je u Vinogradskoj ok, sve su dobile opcu anesteziju i zahvat je protekao bez ikakvih komplikacija. Uglavnom bile su zadovoljne tretmanom i osobljem.

----------


## maca2

Fuksija - jako mi je žao... :Sad: 
Ja sam bila u Petrovoj na kiretaži - opća anestezija, sve prošlo u redu (bezbolno i bez komplikacija).
A ovo za sok od aronije - zaboravi, nema šanse da ti je to potaklo pobačaj! Nešto nije bilo u redu s plodom i tijelo/priroda je napravilo prirodnu selekciju...to tako mora biti, bolje da je tako i sada nego kasnije...

----------


## Optimist

Fuksija, jako mi je zao, grlim. 
Ja sam u Petrovoj bila na kiretazi pod opcom anestezijom, nista nije boljelo (fizicki), poslije je malo nelagodan osjecaj, ali tijekom same kiretaze nista ne osjecas. 
Nadam se da ce te to iskustvo zaobici, a ako i nece, da znas da nije strasno.

----------


## fuksija

Cure, hvala na rijecima utjehe i na informacijama..
Laura33 ja sam 5 tjedana trudna..mislis li da ce mi zbilja sve otici uz Ergometrin? Bojim se da ne ostane jos sto pa da cu ipak morati na kiretazu..dosta mi je toga otislo sinoc i danas nakon pregleda..uzela sam ujutro i popodne tabletu..sad cu ovu vecernju..koma je.
.ketonal ne pomaze..al izdrzat cu samo da ne idem na kiretazu..jel bi se to krvarenje trebalo smanjivati?koliko dugo si ti to pila? Meni je doktor rekao dva dana..
Maca2,hvala za ovo u vezi aronije..sad pokusavam naci razloge pa svasta pomisljam..izgleda da je genetika razlog..i to je valjda razlog sto nikako ne mogu zatrudniti a nemamo dijagnoza..

----------


## Optimist

Drugi put sam bila trudna oko 5 tjedana i sve je samo otislo. Cak ni Ergometrin tada nisam dobila. I krvarenje je bilo jako oskudno za pobacaj. Sve sam ocekivala kad ce jako prokrvariti, bojala sam se da cu morati na kiretazu, ali je uzv pokazao da je sve otislo. Vjerujem da ce se i kod tebe sve samo ocistiti, u ranim trudnocama je to najcesci scenarij.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala..puno mi to znaci

----------


## Optimist

Molim, draga :grli:

----------


## laura33

> Cure, hvala na rijecima utjehe i na informacijama..
> Laura33 ja sam 5 tjedana trudna..mislis li da ce mi zbilja sve otici uz Ergometrin? Bojim se da ne ostane jos sto pa da cu ipak morati na kiretazu..dosta mi je toga otislo sinoc i danas nakon pregleda..uzela sam ujutro i popodne tabletu..sad cu ovu vecernju..koma je.
> .ketonal ne pomaze..al izdrzat cu samo da ne idem na kiretazu..jel bi se to krvarenje trebalo smanjivati?koliko dugo si ti to pila? Meni je doktor rekao dva dana..
> Maca2,hvala za ovo u vezi aronije..sad pokusavam naci razloge pa svasta pomisljam..izgleda da je genetika razlog..i to je valjda razlog sto nikako ne mogu zatrudniti a nemamo dijagnoza..


Pa vjerovatno ce sve otići čim su se odlučili za konzervativnu terapiju uz Ergometrin. Pogotovo sto je još i manja trudnoća u pitanju. Ma gotovo sam sigurna da hoće.
Ja sam ti Ergometrin pila 7 dana 3x1 tbl.. I ja sam imala bolove i krvarila sam još jedno 10 dana nakon spontanog ali oskudno. Samo 3-4 dana obilno uz ugruške ovo ostalo je vise bio nekakav iscjedak poslije.
Na uzv nakon 7 dana sve je bilo čisto.
Evo sad nakon 38 dana uslijedio novi ciklus i sad hvala Bogu zatvaram to poglavlje.
A da, genetika je razlog ovih ranih spontanih pobačaja.
Moj mpo dr je rekao da svi plodovi sa kromosomskim greškama redovito i odu do 12 tj, najcesce vec do 10, to je zapravo jednostavno prirodna selekcija.

----------


## muzicarka

O Fuksija, jako mi je zao sto se tako zavrsilo. 
Moras znati da nisi mogla nista - ni pomoci ni odmoci, nazalost. Cini mi se da je to tako s tim stvarima.
Drzi se.

----------


## bubicazubica

Fuksija-suze same idu,žao mi je draga...osim riječi ohrabrenja, potpore i velikog zagrljala drugo ti ne mogu pružiti!!!!!
Ja sam bila 3x na kiretaži-opća,kbc ri,kasnije nikakvih bolova niti krvarenja.
Želim da nakon svega izađeš jača i hrabrija,s novom motivacijom za dalje!!!
Kod mene 12dnt-da ga moram tražiti pod mikroskopom,baš i ne moram-(mislim za +),ali toliko je bljedunjav da mislim da ništa od mene...Možda sutra idem izvaditi  betu,da se skinem sa svih tableta i heparina-sva sreća da nije ljeto,ne bi mogla biti među ljudima koliko mi je trbuh plav.

----------


## bubicazubica

Žao mi je draga...grlim,i nakon oporavka u nove pobjede!
Mislim da ću i ja tvojim putem...samo što ne procurim,mislim da samo utrići i gel onemogućuju početak.



> Ja sam vec pisala ali nije proslo......
> Bubice!!!! Radujem se zbog tebe!!! I dalje ti zelim svu srecu i da uspijete vec jednom !!!!!!!!
> Sto se mene tice, morat cemo opet u postupak za koji mjesec, na kraju je beta bila 30 tako da sam prestala s utricima i procurila......nazalost......ali glavu sam digla, sta sad....idemo dalje....

----------


## Zenii

Fuksija, jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Zenii

Bubicazubica, nemoj još ništa otpisivati. Nastavi sa utrićima i sutra obavezno po betu, možeš već i danas. Jesi radila isti testić? Je li crtica ipak tamnija od prethodne?

----------


## nina977

Bubicazubica,nisam baš dobro shvatila..jel imaš plus?

----------


## nina977

Bubi,sad sam vidjela na dugoj temi da je plusić  :Smile: 
Nemoj unaprijed otpisivat ,te nijanse ništa previše ne znače ,ja imala betu 39 a plus bio skroz taman,biokemijska..
Tako da nemoj gubiti nadu unaprjed,želim ti od srca sutra lijepu brojčicu

----------


## adriaa

Bubica meni je bio tako blijedi plusic trbuh boli kao da cu procurit svaki cas,a beta je bila 450!! Isti dan 
Tako da neodustaj

----------


## bubicazubica

:grouphug: Hvala vam drage moje na silnim odličnim vibrama..
Pisala sam i na 39+ sad...imam tih testića pa sam ponovila s gravidnost mini...deblji je od jutrošnjeg čak i nakon dosta odlazaka na wc,i baš se nekako odmah nakon par min.vidi...Sutra idem na betu,sad mi se ne da na drugi kraj grada,pa natrag na posao.A osjećaj-panika,curim,desna strana jače boli-kad ono ništa(za sad)..
u stand by modu sam :Cekam:

----------


## jabuka11

Pozdrav za sve cekalice 2 crtice ili plusica. Nova sam na forumu a citam vas redovno. Svaka ponaosob me odusevljava sa svojom hrabroscu,upornoscu,zeljama. I svakoj od vas vam sto pre zelim jedno malo srce...tu odmah ispod vasega...takodje i sebi...6 dana nakon transfera.☺

----------


## jabuka11

8 dan od transfera...ne bude li druge crtice sutra docrtacu je flomasterom...2 embrica vracena treci dan...da li je prerano?

----------


## bessoi

Prerano... 12 dan je prvi moguci a 14 je realno..a testovi ne pokazuju male vrijednosti tako ako ne kasnija implatacija ni onda nece.. znam da je tesko cekat ali cekaj betu i prati betu svaka 2 dana.. samo beta je vjerodostojna. I pozitivno. Sretno

----------


## adriaa

Jabuka meni je 10dnt, jedan embrij treci dan pokazalo pozitivan test, nije bila bas tamna,ali se odmah pojavila

----------


## Jolica30

Cure svima nam zelim puno srece...ja sam odlucila da necu raditi testove, samo 12- ti dan betu...ako izdrzim. Kada bi se trebala dogadati implantacija kod blastice?

----------


## sandy0606

Jolica30 implementacija blastica pocinje 3dnt a test se moze raditi 9dnt. Sretno ti bilo.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima koliko mirujete? Jučer mi je bio transfer i nije sad baš da sam prikovana za krevet, ležim dosta ali ne baš non stop. Kako je kod vas?

----------


## bessoi

> Cure mene zanima koliko mirujete? Jučer mi je bio transfer i nije sad baš da sam prikovana za krevet, ležim dosta ali ne baš non stop. Kako je kod vas?


Mirovanje nije potrebno i nista ne utjece na implantaciju osim radi hipera jajnika... ne radi nista tesko a sve drugo normalno i opusteno

----------


## jabuka11

BiografijaEdit Value
    2012. - otklanjanje polipa
    2013. - prvi kompletni neuspeli pokusaj-stimulirani, menopur, centrotide - M.stigla pre bete
    2014. - 2 pokusajA inseminacije
    2015.(1/2) - ponovni pokusaj, stigli skoro do samog kraja stimulacije, pukao vodeci folikul
    6,7,8/2015 - folikulometrija,tempirani odnosi...
    2015. - 2. IVF/ET prirodnjak- folikul bez j.s.
    2016. - 3. IVF/ET stimulirani , menopuri, centrotide...odlican start 5 folikula, 2 premala tako da 3 js vracena 2 embriona stara 3 dana.(27.02.PUNKCIJA 29.02.TRANSER) 
    16.03.- BETA

----------


## jabuka11

Hvala puno draga bessoi. Samu sebe smirujem time da su mi vraceni trodnevni embriji..te da je beta zvanicno tek 16.03.
    2012. - otklanjanje polipa
    2013. - prvi kompletni neuspeli pokusaj-stimulirani, menopur, centrotide - M.stigla pre bete
    2014. - 2 pokusajA inseminacije
    2015.(1/2) - ponovni pokusaj, stigli skoro do samog kraja stimulacije, pukao vodeci folikul
    6,7,8/2015 - folikulometrija,tempirani odnosi...
    2015. - 2. IVF/ET prirodnjak- folikul bez j.s.
    2016. - 3. IVF/ET stimulirani , menopuri, centrotide...odlican start 5 folikula, 2 premala tako da 3 js vracena 2 embriona stara 3 dana.(27.02.PUNKCIJA 29.02.TRANSER)

----------


## jabuka11

Hvala na odgovoru draga adriaa...Meni su trodnevni embriji u pitanju tako da se sve nadam da je prerano. A narednih par redova je moja "biografija" radi lakse procjene.
    2012. - otklanjanje polipa
    2013. - prvi kompletni neuspeli pokusaj-stimulirani, menopur, centrotide - M.stigla pre bete
    2014. - 2 pokusaja inseminacije- nista
    2015.(1/2) - ponovni pokusaj, stigli skoro do samog kraja stimulacije, pukao vodeci folikul
    6,7,8/2015 - folikulometrija,tempirani odnosi...
    2015. - 2. IVF/ET prirodnjak- folikul bez j.s.
    2016. - 3. stimulirani , menopuri, centrotide...odlican start 5 folikula, 2 premala tako da 3 js vracena 2 embriona stara 3 dana.(27.02.PUNKCIJA 29.02.TRANSER)

----------


## jabuka11

Nakon transera embrija starog 3 dana:
1dtp zametak raste razvija se
2dtp zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3dt blastocista izlazi iz omota
4dt prijanja na suznicu materice
5dt zapocinje implantacija
6dt proces implantacije se nastavlja i blastocista tone u sluznicu
7dt morula se ugnjezdila u sluznicu, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8dt stanice placente pocinju luciti hormon HCG u krvi
9dt sve vise se luci hormon
10dt i dalje se luci
......nakon transfera starog 5 dana:
1dt zametak je u stadiju blastociste
2dt blastocista se izlijeze iz omota
3dt zapocinje implantacija
4dt implantacija se nastavlja morula tone u sluznicu materice
5dt morula se ugnijezdilai ima stanice placente i fetusa
6dt stanice placente pocinju luciti hormon HCG u krv
7dt sve vise HCG raste kako se fetus razvija.....
...e sad, kad je prvi cas da se HCG pokaze kroz plusic ili crticu....to i sama pokusavam otkriti. Nadam se da je pomoglo.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure mene zanima koliko mirujete? Jučer mi je bio transfer i nije sad baš da sam prikovana za krevet, ležim dosta ali ne baš non stop. Kako je kod vas?


Šetaj. Puno i laganini. Barem dvaput dnevno. Ostalo laganini po doma, opušteno uz knjigu ili film.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure ja sam danas 3 dpt, simptoma nikakvih, prva dva dana sam kao nesto osjetila u maternici i imala malo smedarenja na ulosku a danas nista nista...danas je dan za bediranje, osjecam se lose, osjecam da nije uspjelo a toliko zelim da je. Vracena mi je jedna blastica, beta tek 21.3, izludit cu do tad  :Sad:

----------


## jabuka11

> Cure ja sam danas 3 dpt, simptoma nikakvih, prva dva dana sam kao nesto osjetila u maternici i imala malo smedarenja na ulosku a danas nista nista...danas je dan za bediranje, osjecam se lose, osjecam da nije uspjelo a toliko zelim da je. Vracena mi je jedna blastica, beta tek 21.3, izludit cu do tad


 smedjarenje nakon transfera je skroz ok. To ti je zapravo jos od punkcije. Ako je smedje..to znaci da je to krv stara par dana...koja je ostajala u materici i lagano se slivala tako da to ne treba da te brine...samo lagano..suvise je rano za neke druge simptome. Sretno.

----------


## jabuka11

Kod mene drama. 11dnt ...sinoć smeđa sluz na dnevnom ulošku. Potop od suza. Onda se saberem,moglo bi biti implantacijsko. Ceo internet sam noćas izlistala i poklapa se. Stara krv...šta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## adriaa

Ja bi jos jucer napravila test

----------


## jabuka11

> Ja bi jos jucer napravila test


 jesam....negativan. Beta zvanično 16.03....a uradicu je i u poned.

----------


## adriaa

Zao mi je jabuka,saljem zagrljaj

----------


## LF2

Cure, trebala bi pomoc ako netko zna. Citam svugdje al nisam nasla odgovor. Imam kasne cikluse cca45 dana. Imam zakazan FET s time da je sve prirodno i ovulacija je bila 25 d.c.Znaci FET je 30 d.c. Sto se luteinske faze tice kolko sam pratila do sad ona je ok 14-16  dana. Sto vi mislite? Ima ko slicnu situaciju? Sve sto san uspjela naci na internetu je to da vecina doktora odustane.

----------


## LF2

Prijavljujem svoj FET prije dva sata. Nije bas mogao uc pa me jako zabolilo. Sad dosla doma i primjecujem krv svjezu. Nadam se da je od toga sto me ustipnuo s necim i to jako. Sretno svima.

----------


## Jolica30

Draga LF2 bez brige to je zbog toga i ja sam imala težak transfer, čak pod anestezijom i bilo je svježe krvi. Meni je i narednih dva dana još bio crvenkasto-smeđi iscjedak od toga.

----------


## LF2

Hvala Jolica. Kajo napreduje cekanje?

----------


## Jolica30

Jooj vec sam luda...vec par dana imam lagane glavobolje, od drugih nekih simptoma nista posebno, ponekad probadanje u maternici. U ponedjeljak beta pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## black_woman

da li je netko od vas od pozitivnih beta do čekanja uzv-a imao nešto smeđkasto dolje a nije iscjedak, ne znam kako bi to uopće objasnila? i ne traje cijeli dan već se povremeno pojavi na dnevnom ulošku i na papiru kada se obrišem. oprostite na preslikovitom opisu.

----------


## bessoi

> jesam....negativan. Beta zvanično 16.03....a uradicu je i u poned.


Ne znaci nista test meni je bio negativan a beta pozitivna isti dan tako da glavu gore i cekaj betu

----------


## LF2

Zasto utrogestan izvlaci to nelo smeckarenje? Sve mi je bilo u redu...cim sam prvi stavila odmah neke žilice povlaci sa sobom. Citam da je to kao normalno al imam osjecaj sa on to povlaci? Od tih smeckarenja imam traume vise...nikad dobro nije zavrsilo. Jel bas svima tako ili ima netko da opce toga nema.

----------


## bubicazubica

Cure drage koje iščekujete betu,i prve utz-nemojte previše brinuti(znam,lako je to reći,iz osobnog iskustva),ali samim tim što se brinete škodite sami sebi a i maloj mrvi koja osjeća sve što i vi..Nisam imala iskustva sa smeđarenjem pod utrićima dok sam čekala betu,nikad nisam ni prokrvarila pod njima dok sam bila u postupku(ali mjesec pred postupak uzimala sam jednu na dan od 14dc i tad sam pod njima jedini put procurila 27dc)...
Black-ja sam tek nakon prvog uzt(u dobitnom pokušaju) isti dan počela malo smeđariti,ono što i sama kažeš primijetila bi malo samo na ulošku,ili kad bi se obrisala..svi dr.kod kojih sam bila rekli su"ne vidim od kud to smeđe ide,sve je čisto unutra,ne brinite"..tako da-probaj se opustiti,ne misliti previše...vjerujem da će biti sve u redu na utz..Kad je?

----------


## LF2

Čekalice? Kako ide? Meni danas 3dpt. Tolko sam ovaj put to shvatila nekako bez uzbuđenja da ponekad i zaboravim da sam imala FET. Kad se sjetim kako sam na frškom ET svemu pridodavala paznje da sam izmisljala simptome i beta 0. Sada apaolutno ne osjećam ništa i radim sve osim sto ne nosim tesko. Malo sam se odmorila od posla ovih 4 dana i u ponedjeljak opet na posao.

----------


## Jolica30

LF ja eto sutra vadim betu, danas sam totalna koma, samo plačem...osječam da nije uspjelo a toliko želim da je...

----------


## LF2

Stvarno i od srca ti zelim da uspije.  Bit ce to sve ok. I obavezno javi.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala draga, držim nam svima fige  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## LF2

I velika pohvala sto nisi radila test do sada. Ja sam na friskom (2 blastociste) vec 6 dan pišnula  :Wink: . Jel osjecas sto? Ja apsolutno veliko NIŠTA.

----------


## Jolica30

Zaista nisam da, htjela sam ja ali mm se bunio jer smo puno puta radili i razočarali se tak da smo odlučili sutra napravit betu i kako bude...nemam nikakvih simptoma..par dana ispočetka bilo nekih bockanja u maternici ali sad ništa... Sutra ćemo vidjeti kakve sam sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Jutros izvadila krv, nalaz oko 15 h ali izgleda da je to to sto se mene tice jer je upravo pocelo crveniti na ulosku

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Jolica. .znam kako ti je..samo budi jaka i ne gubi nadu..

----------


## LF2

Jolica...nista nije gotovo do nalaza.

----------


## Jolica30

Eto nalaza < 0.100 , kao sto rekoh nazalost to je to.  :Sad:

----------


## LF2

Stvarno mi je zao. Jel imate kojeg smrznutog? Ja sam prvi puta bila sigurna da je to to. Bitno da sam dosla do IVF i stvar rjesena. Znam da ti je tesko...al imas snage koju ni ne znas da imas. Odtuguj i vidjet ces...za nekoliko dana ces vec planirati sto dalje. Glavi gore i samo hrabro.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala LF, da nazalost ocito je tako svima prvi put. Odradili sve super, dobili jednu blasticu i bila sam sigurna da je to gotova stvar... Nazalost smrzlica nemamo, tako da ce biti sve ispocetka  :Sad:

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Jolica žao mi je..glavu gore i u nove pobjede. .meni uspjelo s četvrtog pokušaja.  .

----------


## Jolica30

> Jolica žao mi je..glavu gore i u nove pobjede. .meni uspjelo s četvrtog pokušaja.  .


Hvala...čestitam ti od  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Evo mene opet tu,jučer sam imala transfer (fet) znači danas mi je prvi dan, vraćene su mi dvije blastociste kaže embriologica da su super ,nije mi to neka utjeha jer su uvijek dobre.......beta 4.4.

----------


## LF2

Željkica, sretno! Ja sinoc opet groznica sa 5 na 6dpt. Zadnji put mi je isto tako bilo tri dana groznice i nula bodova. Sad me to bas nasekiralo. Od drugih simptoma nista. Niti ko da cu dobiti...makar nije ni vrijeme jos. Manjak simptoma pridodajem mozda i utricima jer sam sad 3x1 od transfera. Bio je skroz prirodan FET. Jel od vas ko imao groznice a da je to dobar znak?
Na dan transfera i drugi dan malo smedkarenja sa utricima. Al mi bio malo tezi transfer. Prvi put 2dtp bilo smeđe i onda oko 8 dtp do kraja skroz nesto smeđe-rozo. 
Jel moguce da mi tako rano zapravo i ode to? Nisam pametna, znam da pretjerujem.

----------


## lola32

Mogu li se i ja družiti s vama? Meni je 5dnt 2 blastice i simptomi nula bodova! Čak mi ni trbuh više nije toliko napuhan i totalno sam jadna! Danas mi je vrijeme za booster i sjećam se prošli put( dobitni) da ga nisam ni dobila koliko sam bila napuhana a sad ništa! Ah!

----------


## željkica

LF2 hvala ti i sretno i tebi.Ja ti više nisam pametna sta je dobro sta nije neznam više ni kako se ponašat ovaj put sam skroz tupa i bezvoljna !

----------


## željkica

lola32 naravno da možeš , mozda ga prošli put nisi primila jer je došlo do hipera?

----------


## LF2

I ja skroz bezvoljna. Nit sam pozitivna niti negativna. Mozda jer je bio skroz prirodan FET pa nisam prolazila kroz sve. Nekako i zaboravim koji mi je dtp. Simptoma i dalje nista. Do sad su mi te cice uvijek bile nekakvo mjerilo bilo da je prirodna trudnoca (biokemijska), klomifen (biokemijska), puregon + stoperica = tempirani (vanmaternicna). IVF = beta 0 ....cice su uvijek bile tu.

----------


## željkica

Hm nesto mi nije jasno prirodan fet,meni je uvijek isti,nerazumim?možda je glupo pitanje al baš me zanima

----------


## LF2

Bez ikakve stimulacije, pratila se prirodna ovulacija koja je bila 25dc -imam duge cikluse, pet dana poslije transfer smrzute blastociste i utrogestan 3x1. Prije toga nista od terapije.

----------


## željkica

aha hvala ,ja jedino stavljam utrogestan 3x2,

----------


## black_woman

trebam pomoć tj. savjet! kao što se iz potpisa vidi da imam nekoliko super beta i da idući utorak čekam prvi uzv. no međutim,ja danas malo prokrvarila i čini mi se da će biti menga. i ne znam šta da radim. dal da pričem još koji dan i da vidim kakvo ce biti stanje ili da odem ranije u bolnicu i zamolim da me netko pregleda?  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Ja bih nazvala dr ne bi čekala, jer baš krv ili smedarenje?

----------


## Jolica30

Black woman nazovi kliniku gdje si bila u postupku i objasni o čemu se radi. Bolje prekontrolirati i biti miran.

----------


## black_woman

više je smeđkasto ali ima i crvenoga. ali odlučila sam, ipak ću otići sutra u bolnicu da me netko pregleda jer je moja dr. na godišnjem.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Black-women nemoj samo gubit nadu! Krvarenja su dio trudnoce, mozda cesce kod nas mpo trudnica, ali se dogadaju...ja bi na tvom mistu otisla privatno na uzv da smiris sebi dusu i vidis da je sve ok.

----------


## maca2

Black_woman, ne gubi nadu - kao što su cure rekle krvarenje je vrlo često u početnim tjednima trdunoće...moguće da je bio neki hematom koji se sad čisti. Ali, ja bih svakako otišla da me pregledaju - možeš i na hitnu ginekologiju, tamo će te primiti sigurno ako kažeš što je!

----------


## LF2

Black_w kako je?

----------


## LF2

Lola32, nas dvije zajedno vadimo betu. Meno danas 7dtp. Kad si mislila testirati se?

----------


## lola32

Nisam bas sigurna kad cu. u svakom slucaju test je kupljen,ali jucer sam dobila brevactid pa ne znam koliko nu treba da ispari! Prosli put sam se testirala dan prije i na dan vadenja bete i testovi su mi bili negativni( glupi primastick)! uglavnom,isla sam vaditivkrv i plakala ko kisna godina a docekala me beta 387! Tako da malo mi se i riga pri pomisli na test,ali ne mogu opet nespremna ici vaditi betu  :Smile:  uglavnom ja sam danas 6dnt i totalni pesimizam u meni! niti brevactid nije probudio neke lazne simptome :Smile:

----------


## sultania

Pozdrav cure!
Nova sam što se tiče foruma,a danas sam imala ET na VV pa silno želim podijeliti iskustva s vama ali i postaviti nekoliko pitanja.
Vraćen mi je zametak 5.dan nakon punkcije, ali dr.je rekla da imam blagu hiperstimulaciju i da moram mirovati.
Čim sam stigla kući i legla počela sam osjećati nesnosne bolove u jajnicima koji do sada nisu bili takvog intenziteta.
Sada su malo popustili.
Da li netko ima iskustva s tim? Strah me da se nešto nije dogodilo na putu do doma... :/  :Sad:

----------


## Romantika

Drage moje, pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu mada vas dugo pratim i čitam. Molim vas za vasa iskustva i pomoc. Naime, 16 i 17 marta sam imala sekvencijalni FET, vracene su mi tri blastociste. Od drugog dana transfera imam smedjkasti iscjedak koji je vodenkaste teksture i najcesce je nakon aplikacije Utrogestana. Kolicinski nije puno, par kapljica ali traje toooooliko dugo. Potpuno sam sludjena. Od terapije koristim utrogestan 4x200 i estrofem 2x2. Svako iskustvo je dobro doslo. Hvala vam

----------


## LF2

Ja cu u utorak vadit krv 13dpt. A prije mozda test doma. Ne znam jel ovo ikakav simpom al jel netko imao vodeni iscjedak?

----------


## željkica

Ja sam ga imala uvijek mislim da je to od utrogestana.

----------


## black_woman

> Black_w kako je?


Sve je okej, iduci tjedan ponavljan uzv.  :Wink:

----------


## tina1993

> Pozdrav cure!
> Nova sam što se tiče foruma,a danas sam imala ET na VV pa silno želim podijeliti iskustva s vama ali i postaviti nekoliko pitanja.
> Vraćen mi je zametak 5.dan nakon punkcije, ali dr.je rekla da imam blagu hiperstimulaciju i da moram mirovati.
> Čim sam stigla kući i legla počela sam osjećati nesnosne bolove u jajnicima koji do sada nisu bili takvog intenziteta.
> Sada su malo popustili.
> Da li netko ima iskustva s tim? Strah me da se nešto nije dogodilo na putu do doma... :/


I ja sam nakon ET ali treci dan nakon punkcije imala tranfer,boljeli su me jajnici uzas,7 dan na ET me probudilo oko 2 sata u noci sa uzasnim bolovima koda cu svaki cas dobiti,imala malu sukrvicu tada samo jednom,dobila temperaturu,sve me boljelo kao da cu gripu dobiti,drugi dan nista,odmaraj sto vise mozes,mozda te zbog hipera boli tako jako,samo misli pozitivno,sa sto manje stresa,znam da je tesko ja sam jedva cekala da idem vaditi betu i radila tri testa dan,za danom bili pozitivni hvala Bogu,evo sad sam 18+5tt,cekamo deckica maloga,isto sam bila na VV kod dr.Jukić, zelim ti da sve prode super i sretno dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cekalice moje kako ste? Mene muči suhi kašalj, pa kud bas sad baš sam nervozna zbog toga!

----------


## LF2

Mislim da vise nitko nije pametan oko tih iscjedaka. I ja mislim da je to povezano sa utrogestanom.

----------


## Destiny child

> Pozdrav cure!
> Nova sam što se tiče foruma,a danas sam imala ET na VV pa silno želim podijeliti iskustva s vama ali i postaviti nekoliko pitanja.
> Vraćen mi je zametak 5.dan nakon punkcije, ali dr.je rekla da imam blagu hiperstimulaciju i da moram mirovati.
> Čim sam stigla kući i legla počela sam osjećati nesnosne bolove u jajnicima koji do sada nisu bili takvog intenziteta.
> Sada su malo popustili.
> Da li netko ima iskustva s tim? Strah me da se nešto nije dogodilo na putu do doma... :/


Sultanija...sjećam te se...bile smo zajedno na transferu. Ja sam ona koja već ima jedno dijete. Nadam se da ti je bol do sada popustila. Ja sam imala manje folikula za punkciju pa osjećam pritisak dolje i bol u trbuhu na momente. A ti si ih imala puno više+blagi hiper ...tako da je to sve normalno...proći će. Mrvicu se ništa nije moglo dogoditi na putu doma. Meni su rekli prvi put da je to kao da zrno maka stave između 2 šnite kruha namazane s pekmezom...dakle...ne može uteć nikuda. Sve dalje ovisi o kemiji :Wink:   Kada ti radiš betu?

----------


## sultania

> Sultanija...sjećam te se...bile smo zajedno na transferu. Ja sam ona koja već ima jedno dijete. Nadam se da ti je bol do sada popustila. Ja sam imala manje folikula za punkciju pa osjećam pritisak dolje i bol u trbuhu na momente. A ti si ih imala puno više+blagi hiper ...tako da je to sve normalno...proći će. Mrvicu se ništa nije moglo dogoditi na putu doma. Meni su rekli prvi put da je to kao da zrno maka stave između 2 šnite kruha namazane s pekmezom...dakle...ne može uteć nikuda. Sve dalje ovisi o kemiji  Kada ti radiš betu?


AA bas mi je drago da si me skuzila  :Smile: 
trebala bi vaditi Betu 5.4. 
Sinoć sam ponovo imala bolove u oba jajnika, dok jučer preko dana je bilo relativno ok, s tim da sam si dala Decapeptyl s.c oko 8 ujutro.
i da, mora li se uvijek imati blago 'krvarenje' ako dođe do trudnoće? Nisam ga imala pa ne znam što da mislim... :Cekam:

----------


## sultania

Hvala puno!

----------


## lola32

Meni 8.dnt i imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki čas!!!! Sto puta sam veća zavirila u gaće! Uh!!!! Beta tek u četvrtak! Koliko treba brevactidu 1500 da izađe iz tijela? Dobila sam ga utorak. Bi li mogla u nedjelju neki test ako ne dobijem do onda,iako se prošli put nisam usrećila s tim testovima!!!( negativan test a beta ko kuća)!!!!

----------


## kia

Evo da se i ja malo prijavim ovdje.

Lola isto brojimo. Kod mene bila štoperica u utorak (Ovitrel) i danas 8 dan. Mući me prehlada, žgaravica i lagani bolovi kao da ću dobit. E i na momente mi je vruće ko u klimaksu to je pretpostavljam od Utrogestana. Nemam želju radit test jer se bojim razočaranja :/
U prošloj trudnoći Koliko se sjećam nisam imala nikakvih simptoma, osim laganog krvarenja 10 DNT i na taj dan jedva pozitivnog testa. Na 13 DNT beta bila 94 i od tada se pravilno duplala. Očito je moja "zvjerka" lutala prostranstvima maternice malo duže  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Lola 5 dana mu treba.

----------


## LF2

Meni danas 9dpt. Sve mi dođe da sutra napravim betu. Al me tako strah. Najradije je opce ne bi radila do poroda  :Wink: . Ili cu test napraviti u nedjelju. Ko da mi je lakse sa tim testovima. Od beta imam traume. Pa trebalo bi nesto pokazati. Blastocista. Bez stoperice. Od simptoma nista. Ko da se nista nije desilo. Samo taj vodeni iscjedak nakon utrogestana.

----------


## sultania

još se ne snalazim s pisanjem poruka. Već sam jednom odg ali ne vidim odg.
Betu vadim 5.4.
Dala sam si Decapeptyl s.c oko 8 ujutro (jučer) i tijekom dana je bilo ok, ali noćas sam ponovo imala čudne bolove u jajnicima. Da li je to od Decapeptyla?
I osjećam težinu i napuhnuta sam cijelo vrijeme.
Na prvom postupku ništa nisam imala a sadaje sve drugačije pa ne znam više ni sama...

----------


## Jolica30

*LF* meni je sestra rekla obzirom da mi je padao vikend 12.dan da mogu raditi betu i 11.dan jer ako je trudnoća pokazat će barem nešto.

----------


## sultania

Eh, ne kuzim zašto se postovi ne javljaju, još nisam pohvatala kako kome direktno odgovoriti ..
Destiny Child betu vadim 5.4.
Jučer sam si dala pod kožu Decapeptyli bilo je sve ok tijekom dana, ali noćas ponovo osjetim bolove u oba jajnika, a danas težinu i napuhnutost cijelog trbuha.
Da li hiperstimulacija može utjecati negativno na ishod? Cijelo vrijeme sam u nekom strahu..

----------


## LF2

> *LF* meni je sestra rekla obzirom da mi je padao vikend 12.dan da mogu raditi betu i 11.dan jer ako je trudnoća pokazat će barem nešto.


Znam da će se pokazati beta. Hoće ona i ranije od toga. Al me strah. Zanima me hoće li pokazat test najeftiniji, to mi je onako....za doma, priprema za betu  :utezi:  Naime, ja bete vadim na poslu pa se ne želim slamat na poslu :No: . S testovima baš nemam iskustva. S betama imam, osobno i profesionalno.

----------


## Jolica30

Joj za test neznam, ja sam izdržala i nisam ga radila,

----------


## adriaa

Ovo je moje iskustvo,ja kada god sam radila test,jeftin-skup,ako su bile dvije crte bila sam trudna,ako nisu nisam bila trudna..jednostavno
Naravno ima tu cura koje su imale negativne testove i visoke bete, to pak ne kuzim

----------


## lola32

9.dnt-osjećaj ko da ću procuriti svaki čas i dalje je tu! Danas mi je dva tjedna od punkcije tako da mi se to čini taman! Ajme koja igra živaca!!!!!
Adriaa ja sam imala dva negativna testa, dan prije i na dan bete pa je beta bila 387! Ipak sam opet pripremila dva tri testa, ali ni slučajno primastick koji me zadnji put koštao živaca i živaca!!!!

----------


## LF2

> 9.dnt-osjećaj ko da ću procuriti svaki čas i dalje je tu! Danas mi je dva tjedna od punkcije tako da mi se to čini taman! Ajme koja igra živaca!!!!!
> Adriaa ja sam imala dva negativna testa, dan prije i na dan bete pa je beta bila 387! Ipak sam opet pripremila dva tri testa, ali ni slučajno primastick koji me zadnji put koštao živaca i živaca!!!!


Kad ces onda radit test? Ma opce si razmislja dal da ga radim ili da samo izvadim betu u utorak (13dtp) i bok.
Meni i dalje nista. Tu i tam mi "zapulsira" dole. Vise ne znam jel jajnik, slijepo crijevo, zeludac ili maternica  :Smile:

----------


## bessoi

> Eto nalaza < 0.100 , kao sto rekoh nazalost to je to.


Zao mi je.. pozitivno dalje

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala bessoi, u petak već na dogovor pa čemo vidjeti šta dalje.

----------


## lola32

10.dnt - imam +!!!!!
Ne radujem se još, možda je ostatak brevactida! Osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti me i dalje ne napušta, jedino mi se trbuh od jučer napuhao!

----------


## saan

Lola... cestitam! Brevicid bi trebao izaci iz organizma u roku 7 dana. Sretnoooo. I Sretan Uskrs svima☺

----------


## željkica

Lola super sretno dalje! Kad si primila brevacid?

----------


## lola32

utorak.hmmmm.rano mi je,jedino me tjesi sta nije bila cijela doza nego otprilike pola. Dakle 10.3 je bila stperica, 12.3. brevactid 1500, na dan transfera 17.3. opet 1500 i 22.3. pola doze. Aj utjesite me da je to sve izvitrilo  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Cestitam lola32. Trebalo je otici. Jel bila tamna crtica? U utorak betu i mirna budes. 
Ja nemam ni jedan test. Ne mogu ih doma imati jer bi se testirala odmah nakon transfera. A sad nemam gdje kupiti  :Sad:

----------


## Destiny child

> Eh, ne kuzim zašto se postovi ne javljaju, još nisam pohvatala kako kome direktno odgovoriti ..
> Destiny Child betu vadim 5.4.
> Jučer sam si dala pod kožu Decapeptyli bilo je sve ok tijekom dana, ali noćas ponovo osjetim bolove u oba jajnika, a danas težinu i napuhnutost cijelog trbuha.
> Da li hiperstimulacija može utjecati negativno na ishod? Cijelo vrijeme sam u nekom strahu..


Sorry tek sam sad vidjela tvoje postove. Nadam se da se do danas već smirilo .Koliko tekućine popiješ,a koliko pomokriš? Omjer bi trebao biti odprilike jednak. Ako jako malo i teško mokriš u odnosu na količinu tekućine koju si popila moglo bi biti da se hiper pogoršao nakon decapeptyla... Hiperstimulacija ti nebi trebala utjecati na uspješnost, čak sam negdje pročitala da čak i pogoduje. Ako ću gledati osobno iskustvo ja sam imala blagi hiper u dobitnom postupku. Nemoj biti u strahu...opusti se jer ne možeš trenutno učiniti više od toga što si učinila. Na žalost ovo čekanje je najgore...ja jedva čekam povratak na posao sljedeći tjedan  da brže prođe vrijeme. Doduše za razliku od prošloga puta sada imam malo dijete koje ne mogu staviti na standby tako da nemam ni vremena razmišljati o simptomima, imam grižnju savjesti jer ne mogu totalno usporiti i biti smirena cijelo vrijeme i znam da ću si razbijati glavu možda sam trebala više paziti,ali realno život ne može stati na 2 tjedna do bete....i ponavljam si ako je suđeno bit će. Ja si danas dala decapeptyl...i beta 8.4.  Nadam se da će te 5.4. obrazovati lijepa beta. Svakako javi...držim fige.

----------


## sultania

> Sorry tek sam sad vidjela tvoje postove. Nadam se da se do danas već smirilo .Koliko tekućine popiješ,a koliko pomokriš? Omjer bi trebao biti odprilike jednak. Ako jako malo i teško mokriš u odnosu na količinu tekućine koju si popila moglo bi biti da se hiper pogoršao nakon decapeptyla... Hiperstimulacija ti nebi trebala utjecati na uspješnost, čak sam negdje pročitala da čak i pogoduje. Ako ću gledati osobno iskustvo ja sam imala blagi hiper u dobitnom postupku. Nemoj biti u strahu...opusti se jer ne možeš trenutno učiniti više od toga što si učinila. Na žalost ovo čekanje je najgore...ja jedva čekam povratak na posao sljedeći tjedan  da brže prođe vrijeme. Doduše za razliku od prošloga puta sada imam malo dijete koje ne mogu staviti na standby tako da nemam ni vremena razmišljati o simptomima, imam grižnju savjesti jer ne mogu totalno usporiti i biti smirena cijelo vrijeme i znam da ću si razbijati glavu možda sam trebala više paziti,ali realno život ne može stati na 2 tjedna do bete....i ponavljam si ako je suđeno bit će. Ja si danas dala decapeptyl...i beta 8.4.  Nadam se da će te 5.4. obrazovati lijepa beta. Svakako javi...držim fige.




Što se tiče mokrenja nakon popijene tekućine, s tim nemam nikakvih problema, često mokrim a i pijem. 
Jučer je bilo sve super, malko osjećala jajnike, čak sam išla i u šetnju i pri hodanju sam osjetila malko težinu u donjem dijelu trbuha.
Danas isto tako, samo blagi 'pritisak' i neko laagano boluckanje.
Nadam se da su to sve pozitivni znakovi.
Kako to da si danas vadila Betu?  Tako su ti rekli ili si na svoju ruku radila?

i usput, sve najbolje za blagdane svima na forumu.  :Love:

----------


## Destiny child

> Što se tiče mokrenja nakon popijene tekućine, s tim nemam nikakvih problema, često mokrim a i pijem. 
> Jučer je bilo sve super, malko osjećala jajnike, čak sam išla i u šetnju i pri hodanju sam osjetila malko težinu u donjem dijelu trbuha.
> Danas isto tako, samo blagi 'pritisak' i neko laagano boluckanje.
> Nadam se da su to sve pozitivni znakovi.
> Kako to da si danas vadila Betu?  Tako su ti rekli ili si na svoju ruku radila?
> 
> i usput, sve najbolje za blagdane svima na forumu.


Nisam vadila betu...malo sam nejasno napisala. Betu vadim 8.4.  Vidiš da se to sve polako smiruje nakon punkcije...

----------


## lola32

11.dnt+ je i dalje tu  :Smile:  sad vec nekako vise vjerujem da bi to moglo biti TO!!!!

----------


## Destiny child

Lola to je sigurno to :Smile:   Meni je bilo potpuno isto prvi put. 11 dnt nakon transfera +

----------


## željkica

Lola nema Šta trudna si! Čestitam! !!!

----------


## LF2

Lola, to je to. Sutra beta. 
Mene sad ulovila neka panika jer se blizi dan bete. Idem si negdje kupit test. Uzasno me strah. Bila sam mirna do sad. Ajme. Samo bi plakala.

----------


## Jolica30

LF držim fige za plus na testu  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Hvala. Koljena mi otkazuju...

----------


## Jolica30

> Hvala. Koljena mi otkazuju...


Ajde ajde samo hrabro, iz mog iskustva...preživi čovjek sve...koliko god se razočaraš ipak nakon nekog vremena već razmišljaš kada ćeš u novi postupak.

----------


## LF2

Negativno.
Stvarno vise ne znam u cem je problem. Hoce mi napravit histeroskopiju ako zatrazim. I faktore trombofilije? U drzavnoj sam bolnici.

----------


## lola32

Hvala cure! Sutra bi mogla ići vaditi betu, vidjet ću još hoće li me panika uhvatiti  :Smile: 
LF ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu,ali možda popodnevni urin ovako rano i  nije baš točan? Ja sam već pisala o svom prošlom iskustvu i negativnim testovima unatoč pozitivnoj beti i te kako pozitivnoj(387, a test negativan)!

----------


## sultania

Cure,
Da li se blastica može implantirati na dan transfera ili dan poslije?
Kako se računa starost zametka? Da li od samog dana kad je došlo do spajanja spermića i jajne stanice pa je to 1.dan ili starost počinje tek od idućeg dana?

----------


## Jolica30

Žao mi je LF ali nemoj ništa prekrižiti dok ne izvadiš betu..možda te iznenadi

----------


## LF2

> Hvala cure! Sutra bi mogla ići vaditi betu, vidjet ću još hoće li me panika uhvatiti 
> LF ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu,ali možda popodnevni urin ovako rano i  nije baš točan? Ja sam već pisala o svom prošlom iskustvu i negativnim testovima unatoč pozitivnoj beti i te kako pozitivnoj(387, a test negativan)!


Ma ne vjerujem. 12dpt5d blastocista? 17dpo. Bila bi barem neka blijeda crtica? 
Sretno sutra i zelim ti veliku betu!
Ja cu sutra izvadit krv cisto da im javim. 
Stvarno vise ne znam u cem je problem. Savrsene blastociste.
Nakon dvije biokemijske i jedne vanmaternicne sumnjala sam u svoje jajovode. Sad sumnjam u svoju maternicu. Ne znam stvarno. Nadam se da ce mi napravit dodatne testove i tu histeroskopiju jer iskreno ne zelim transfer za transferom i neuspjehe bezveze.

----------


## Jolica30

LF a u koju kliniku ideš? Gdje se liječite?

----------


## željkica

LF zao mi je jako ! Znam kako ti je i ja se pitam u čemu je problem zašto neće , evo moj primjer ovo mi je 7 transfer i uvijek imam savršene blastociste i jedno dijete , Šta će bit sad strah me iti pomislit, grlim te jako i nadam se da će već idući postupak bit uspješan!

----------


## lola32

Ja sam bila na laparoskopiji nakon godina i godina "sve je u redu nalaza",a u mom potpisu vidis kako je bilo u redu  :Smile:  uglavnom kad su mi maknuti jajovodi zbog hidrosalpinxa prvi sljedeci postupak je uspio, a nadam se i ovaj sad!

----------


## LF2

Nemam ni ja jedan jajovod a ovo ostalo nisu ni pogledali na laparoskopiji. Niti maternicu niti drugi jajovod?! Tako da me i prirodno opce strah isprobavat.
U Petrovoj sam. Sad si malo i razmisljam privatno da negdje idem. Mislim...zadovoljna sam i sa Petrovom. 
A ako odem privatno na histeroskopiju ovi doktori opce ne postuju jedni druge.

----------


## Vrci

željkica, u kojoj si ti fazi? Pitam jer se od prvih postupaka pratimo, pa me zanima  :Smile:

----------


## laine

LF i ja se pitam u čemu je problem (imala 2 transfera i jedan fet). Otišla sam po drugo mišljenje kod privatnika i tamo dobila odgovor: "Nitko vam neće moći dati odgovor zašto se vama ne prima" ... I nikakvu dodatnu pretragu nije predložio...

----------


## LF2

> LF i ja se pitam u čemu je problem (imala 2 transfera i jedan fet). Otišla sam po drugo mišljenje kod privatnika i tamo dobila odgovor: "Nitko vam neće moći dati odgovor zašto se vama ne prima" ... I nikakvu dodatnu pretragu nije predložio...


Pa kako? Jesi radila histeroskopiju? Faktore trombofilije? U sto ti sumnjas da je? U kojoj si fazi? 
Nama blastociste super. Godina nepunih 35. Muz ok. Ja neredovite menge al ovulacije bude tu i tam. AMH super. Hormoni ok.

----------


## željkica

Vrci ja čuvam dvije mrvice beta 4.4.

----------


## laine

Nisam radila ništa. Blastociste kažu da su super, godine 28. Imam pcos i ovulacije ponekad. AMH mi je visok (gornja granica) ali to je zbog pcos. Muž kako kada. Al ima ih dovoljno... Ne znam što je i ne znam na što bi sumnjala.... Vjerojatno lošija kvaliteta js ali ne kužim kako mogu bit blastice super... Vjerojatno imaju grešku koja se ne vidi bez neke posebne metode tipa pgd (koje nema u RH)... Ali zapravo ne znam u čemu je stvar.

----------


## Vrci

Kazu da se kao salju na daljne pretrage ako ne bude nista od transfera ukupno 10 zametaka 

Ja sam imala transfer dvije blastice, pa dva trodnevna i fet dvije blastice i nista. Isto pcos i visok amh, zameci predivni. Muz ima oligoasteno. Uspjelo mi kad sam nakon toga promijenila kliniku,protokol i imala jedan trodnevni zametak

----------


## LF2

Nakon transfera 10 zametaka ajmeee meni. Ja nekako ne zelim misliti da je genetska greska. Nekako mislim ako se lijepo razvijaju do stadija blastociste da nije to. Mozda kariogram da napravimo. Stvarno si razmisljam o privatnoj klinici al nemam bas lijepo iskustvo s jednom gdje smo krenuli na pocetku. I ako se nesto desi opet zavrsis u bolnici. Ja sam se morala njima prilagodjavati....pa...Bozic je, budemo sljedeci ciklus, a ja ni ne znam hoce bit sljedeceg ciklusa. A i skupo mi je. Da ne skrecem s teme....Nije me ovo pogodilo ko i prvi puta ali si sad svasta brijem sto mi je.
Sretno od sveg srca cure!!!

----------


## lea13

Bog cure! što se tiče dodatnih pretraga sve ovisi o doktoru. Kod mene i mm je navodno sve OK. ( meni bio povišen TSH ali to već godinama držim pod kontrolom uz pomoć eutyroksa). Iza mene je 4 insemenacije, dva prirodna IVF ( uvijek transfer savršenih 8staničnih), dva stimulirana ( transferi savršenih ili manje savršenih blastocista). Ukupno 6 transfera i nikad ništa. Ja sam nakon 5 neuspjelih transfera  tražila od MPO doktora daljne pretrage. Nije bio baš oduševljen. Rekao je da je po njemu to rano. Poslao me je na pretragu za genetske čimbenike trombofilije  i za kariogram. Meni je i moj ginekolog rekao da će mi on dati sam uputnice ako to MPO dr. ne preporuči. Uglavnom kariogram  je OK., a za trombofiliju su mi  nađene neke  mutacije gena homozigot i Pai heterozigot. Uglavnom se to definira kao sklonost trombofiliji pa mi je dao da pijem andol 100  i 6. transfer smo išli s heparinom ( ipak neuspješno).Rekao mi je da možda ostanem trudna i prirodno sad kad koristim andol, a ja  se samo na to nasmijala( zar nakon 7 godina pokušavanja  i 3 godine postupaka). To je bilo  u petom mjesecu. U dvanaestom stvarno ostanem trudna prirodno ali se ispostavi da je trudnoće vanmaternična, odstranjen desni jajovod. Idući tjedan krečem u FET i nakon transfera ću koristiti heparin. ako bude transfera.( imam dvije blastociste smrznute). Prošli put mi nažalost ni jedna nije preživjela odmrzavanje pa nije bilo transfera. LF2 kada si ti imala vanmaterničnu? Prije ili nakon postupaka. Mene sada svi tješe, počevši od doktora do žena koja su imala slična iskustva da je to što sam ostala trudna pozitivno, bez obzira što mi je odstranjen jajovod. Uglavnom cure, što se tiče uputnica za daljne pretrage budite uporne, i dobit ćete ih.

----------


## LF2

Pitat cu i ja svog doktora za dodatne pretrage. Ja sam imala dvije biokemijske pa vanmaternicnu i nakon toga krenuli na IVF. Drugi jajovod ni ne znam jel prohodan kad nisu gledali na laparoskopiji i na to sam jako ljuta! Zato nas je strah opce isprobavat doma. Ne zelim si priustiti jos jednu vanmaternicnu. Al nekako pocinjem mjenjat misljenje i o tome.
Jel mi moja ginekologica opce moze dat uputnicu za trombofilije ako mpo doktor ne trazi?

----------


## lola32

Ne znam za trombofiliju ali moze ti dati za histeroskopiju. Ja sam prije mjesec dana bila na histeroskopiji i makli su mi polip i sve lijepo ispregledali.Za cas gotovo i miran si!

----------


## LF2

To je gotovo isti dan? Jel moram lezat u bolnici? Jesam pod anestezijom? Vidim da privatno to rijesim odmah al ne znam za bolnicu?

----------


## lola32

Ja sam isti dan bila kuci.Lokalna anestezija,bas nista nisam osjetila.
Moj + je i dalje tu,vise nemam testova pa bi mogla sutra ići vaditi betu,ako se moze vaditi popodne,jer nemam uputnicu a dr. mi je popodne. Ili cu morati pricekati cetvrtak!

----------


## LF2

> Ja sam isti dan bila kuci.Lokalna anestezija,bas nista nisam osjetila.
> Moj + je i dalje tu,vise nemam testova pa bi mogla sutra ići vaditi betu,ako se moze vaditi popodne,jer nemam uputnicu a dr. mi je popodne. Ili cu morati pricekati cetvrtak!


Sutra ti je 13dpt. Odi sutra  :Smile:  osim ak mozes izdrat do cetvrtka.
Ako vadis u bolnici tesko da mozes popodne, jedino privatno.

----------


## željkica

Cekalice kako ste? Kod mene teška prehlada ne mogu disat, jutros me probudila neka tupa bol pa probadanje , malo me bolio lijevi jajnik i to je to sad više ništa,danas mi je 8dnt tako da sumnjam da je implantacija , pretpostavljam da se vještica probija.  :Sad:

----------


## lola32

Ja sam od 8.dana imla osjećaj kao da ću dobiti svaki čas pa eto nisam, a i dalje imam takav osjećaj!

----------


## željkica

Ne znam Šta od lijekova smijem popit sad u ovoj fazi?

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekla mpo doktorica da samo lupocet/lekadol (paracetamol)

----------


## željkica

Vrci hvala to sam i pretpostavila Al bolje pitati, baš me uvatilo bojim se ni ovaj put ništa.

----------


## Vrci

:Sad:  
Nadam se da se varaš, držim fige.

----------


## lola32

Idem ja vaditi krv! Brrrrr!

----------


## željkica

Sretno! !!!!!!

----------


## Destiny child

Koliko znam blastice se implantiraju ranije nego 3dnevni embriji, ali koliko ranije...nisam sigurna. Mislim da bi na dan transfera ipak bilo prerano. A starost zametka mislim da od spajanja spermija i jajne stanice jer meni je punkcija bila na ponedjeljak, a u srijedu su mi vratili 3dnevni embrij...

----------


## Destiny child

lola32 sretno!  

Moji simptomi/nesimptomi nakon transfera 3dnevnog embrija prošle srijede su :
jače me zafrkalo u trbuhu u nedjelju ujutro(možda bi to ipak bilo prerano za implantaciju?)
ponedjeljak i utorak bolovi kao predmenstrualni
danas ništa, osim što su cicike malo bolne na dodir, ali ništa značajno....

----------


## id20

> lola32 sretno!  
> 
> Moji simptomi/nesimptomi nakon transfera 3dnevnog embrija prošle srijede su :
> jače me zafrkalo u trbuhu u nedjelju ujutro(možda bi to ipak bilo prerano za implantaciju?)
> ponedjeljak i utorak bolovi kao predmenstrualni
> danas ništa, osim što su cicike malo bolne na dodir, ali ništa značajno....


Kod 3-dnevnog embrija implantacija je 5,6 dan, kod 5-dnevnog 3,4

----------


## lola32

468!!!

----------


## nina977

Čestitam Lola32.. :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Odlična beta! !!!!! Čestitam! !!!

----------


## Destiny child

Čestitam Lola!!!!  Ovakve vijesti drže nas čekalice na životu :pivo:

----------


## LF2

Čestitaaam lola32!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice, koji dan su ti vratili embrij.. Moguce da ipak ne dobijes.. Pogotovo kod pada imuniteta zna biti poz beta.. Kad mislis test piskit? Normalno je da imas osjecaj kao da ces dobiti drzim  :fige: 

I ja sam cekalica 4-stanicnog embrija, et bio 26.4  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bio je fet postupak vratili su mi dvije blastociste , danas mi je 9dnt.Ne boli me ništa samo me jučer ujutro nešto probolo i to je to.

----------


## lola32

Hvala cure!!!!
Željkica pišni test ujutro  :Smile:  ja i dalje imam osjećaj da ću dobiti, valjda je to normalno samo uuuuuuuužano frustrira!!!

----------


## vatra86

Mogla bi pišnuti test ujutro..  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Željkice pišni i sretno!

Lola čestitam i neka je školski do kraja

----------


## željkica

Nemam test a i nemam hrabrosti bojim se razočarenja.

----------


## sultania

Meni je punkcija bila u petak,a transfer u srijedu. Znaci li to da je zametak star 6 dana?
Danas, 7dnt simptomi su cudni: 
- osjecaj uuzasne  vrucine u stopalima i dlanovima (inace uvijek hladne ruke i noge), 
- promjene raspolozenja. 
Cas placem,cas se smijem, 
- temp .37,2 ,
- glavobolja koja je trajala sat,dva i onda spontano nestala

ne znam vise sto da mislim, ovo cekanje do Bete je koma...

----------


## nina977

Sultania,zametak je star 5 dana,dan punkcije se ne broji..

----------


## vatra86

Sultanija,i ti bi mogla pisnuti za 2-3 dana
Zeljkice vjerujem da te strah, ali nazalost nista ne mozes, osim si skratiti muke.. Sve imamo isti filing prije testa ili bete

----------


## lola32

Evo moja danasnja beta-1400! 
simptomi:0 cista 0!

----------


## željkica

Lola bravo čestitam! !! Ja sam kupila test  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Lola32, bravo, super beta!

Željkica samo hrabro  :fige:

----------


## lola32

Zeljkice drzim fige!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

Minus ko kuća.

----------


## lola32

:grouphug:  baš mi je žao!!!!!!

----------


## sultania

Cure pomagajtee!
jutros sam nakon odlaska u wc imala lagano roskasto pomijesano s utricima,a sada smeckasto krvarenje (bez utrica) na ulosku. Danas je 10.ti dan nakon transfera. Osjetim jajnike malo. Inace M bi trebala dobiti u utorak..
bas sam pod stresom, ne znam sto mi je. :\

----------


## vatra86

Lola cestitam, super beta!!!

Zeljkice grlim.. Bas mi je zao..  :Sad:  

Sultania pisni test pa ces znati na cemu si..moze biti svasta kad te tako rano

----------


## željkica

Lola, vatra hvala vam! Ne ide pa ne ide ne znam zašto i bas me umorilo.

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkice,bas mi je zao  :Sad:  pa kako sad odjednom nece...

Sto imate u planu dalje?

----------


## željkica

Vrci, ne znam baš sam deprimirana , sad ću malo odmoriti   pa onda u nove pobjede, mislim se ponovit sve svoje nalaze hormone da se tu nije Šta promijenilo.

----------


## Romeo85

Pozdrav curke, cestitke na lijepim betama, a tuznicama saljem zagrljaj....
Ja vam se uskoro pridruzujem samo dok prezivim punkciju, koja je u pon... Transfer ce mozda biti odgodjen, ovisi o mojoj situaciji, trenutno imam vise od 40 folikula i u blagom hiperu sam...molim vas savjet, sto popiti prije punkcije jer mene ce ocito jako jako boljeti....
 :Undecided:

----------


## Jolica30

Romeo zar nećeš dobiti anesteziju??

----------


## Romeo85

Moj dr ne daje anesteziju  :Undecided:

----------


## Jolica30

Uh  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  , ja sam imala 7 folikula i neznam kako bih bez anestezije...želim ti svu sreću a cure će ti već reći što da popiješ protiv bolova.

----------


## Vrci

Dr. L pretpostavljam?

Uf, neće ti biti lako, to je sigurno. Možda ne bude strašno boljelo, ima cura kojima uopće nije frka. Ja sam od njega otišla zbog punkcija bez anestezije, ali ja sam inače pekmez jelte...

Da li ti je on možda rekao da popiješ što, neki savjet dao?

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala ti Jolica.
Da Vrci, dr L. Ma znas, posto mi je ovo prvi puta, prva punkcija, prvo sve, danas sam tamo bila kao u oblacima i uopce ga nisam pitala...veceras si dajem stopericu i znam da mi je rekao da ujutro u pon prije punkcije moram obavezno jesti. Nisam sigurna jel moze koji lijek djelovati lose na kvalitetu folikula, planirala sam popiti bar normabel i mozda brufen 400. Ja stvarno mogu trpiti bol, ali za ovu bol nisam sigurna, bojim se da bi mogla pobjeci sa stola  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam na 9 folikula popila mislim dva brufena i normabel, i još kasnije po jedan, jer sam jaaaako dugo čekala punkciju. Al mislim da mi nije baš djelovalo.

----------


## antony34

Romeo popij ako imas dva normabela i dva voltarena ili lupoceta 1000 ako nemas voltaren. I to mozes popiti dok se najedes. Moja preporuka. Sretno.

----------


## Inesz

Romeo85, draga, ne znam... To je previše folikula. Na tvom mjestu bih otišla u bolnicu još noćas.  Sretno, čuvaj se.

----------


## Inesz

Vinogradska,  Pertrova,  bolnice čiji mpo odjeli rade nedjeljom.

----------


## jejja

Romeo 40 folikula mi zvuci strasno. Prvo na tu kolicinu ni jedan brufen/voltaren/normabel nece pomoci.. drugo ovo mi zvuci kao jako jako veliki hiper i slazem se s Inesz , ja bi takodjer u bolnicu otisla.. javi nam sta se desava..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sultania

Samo  da javim da nista od mene...jucer obilno prokrvarila, betu ni docekala nisam... :Sad:  
Sad me zanima koliko se ceka na ponovni postupak nakon stimuliranog? 
imam jednog smrzlica pa me zanima kad mogu po njega.

----------


## vatra86

Romeo slazem se s curama, situacija ti nije za igrat se, moze biti i opasna po zivot... Pls javljaj dalje razvoj situacije

Sultanija, zao mi je  :Sad:  
Ja imam filing da ni kod mene ne bude drugacija.
Mogla bi u fet vec drugi ciklus..

----------


## ljube

Romeo, u takvoj situaciji s 40-ak folikula jako je bitno da se ispunktiraju svi folikuli, kako oni primarni (koji daju st.), tako i oni sekundarni (mali) koji kasnije pogorsavaju hiperstimulaciju, a to je bez opce anestezije tesko odraditi.

----------


## Inesz

Romeo85,

nadam se da čitaš ovo. Imaš više od 40 folikula, trebalo bi ih sve sve ispunktirati. Na živo se to ne može izdržati. Ako ti ispunktira samo velike folikule na koje cilja da će iz njih dobiti jajne stanice, a ostavi one manje nezrele oni će kasnije voditi ka pojačanju hiperstimulacije. Pod ovakvim, vrlo izglednim scenarijem najprije ćeš trpiti veliku bol aspisracije na živo velikog broja folikula, a kasnije ćeš, na žalost, najvjerojatnije zbog razvoja hipera završiti u bolnici. 

Ne pišemo ti ovdje da bi te zastrašili. Situacija u kojoj se nalaziš svakako je za sustavni liječnički nadzor. Zdravstvena si radnica, znaš sve ovo dobro. O ovome te je trebao uputiti liječnik kod kojeg si privatno išla u postupak. Iskreno se nadam da ti je dr. Lučinger sve ovo rekao.

Ako si već otišla u bolnicu, dobro za tebe. Ako nisi, idi danas u bolnicu, molimo te. U bolnici ćeš dobit punkciju pod općom anestezijom, moći će ti ispunktirati sve folikule-i one male i velike i tako smanjiti pretpostavke za razvoj hipera. 

Dobila sam na pp preporuku od cura da odeš u bolnicu Sestre milosrdnice (Vinogradska).

Romeo85, sretno. Čuvaj se!

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala vam curke na savjetima...primila sam stopericu tako da je sad mir, dobro se osjecam... Sutra prvo idem na uzv a onda dalje... Dr drzi sve pod kontrolom, rekao je kad vidi uzv da cemo se dog gdje cemo obaviti punkciju, ako ce trebati poslati ce me u bolnicu...hvala na podrsci, javim se sutra kad sve prodje...trenutno si pripremam psihu za sutra...

----------


## Inesz

Romeo,
na koje sve načine doktor Lučinger drži sve pod kontolom? Jessi bila na pregledu kod njega danas? Je li na pregledu posebnu pozornost posvetio evaluaciji i praćenju  mogućih simptoma sindroma hiperstimulacije jajnika? Jeste li razgovarali kako ćeš izdržati toliku fizičku bol pri aspiraciji 40 folikula?  Koje lijekova za analgeziju, jer anesteziju nema, će ti ordinirati ako aspiracija bude kod njega?

Više od 40 folikula na jajnicima, vrlo je ozbiljno stanje...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je već jučer/prekjučer doktor trebao sam reći da je to previše i uputiti te u bolnicu. Glupo je da čeka zadnji čas, jer već zapravo i zna što bi mogao vidjeti na uzv sutra.
Nadam se da ipak nećeš imati punkciju bez anestezije, mislim da bi to bilo previše

----------


## Zhuta

Romeo, nova sam ovdje ali sam sa nekih drugih foruma i imam ponešto staža u mpo vodama.
Imala sam 14 folikula i boljelo je jako, toliko da mi je izletila braunila iz šake kad sam stisnula sestru koja to da da joj držiš ruku, jer niti na vv nema anestezije.
40 folikula je nemoguće punktirati na živo. Ako planira izvaditi samo velike folikule, napravio je sranje od posla, oprosti na riječniku, jer će ovi manji nastaviti rasti pod utjecajem hormona i završit ćeš u bolnici, ne pretjerujem. 
Ja sam sa svojih 14 bila u hiperu i završila u bolnici.
Dalje, L ima praksu filati sa boosterima, koje u tvom stanju ni u ludilu ne bi smjela primiti.
Na kraju, sa 40 folikula jajnici su ti veličine dinje i ako ti nije rekao, moraš strogo mirovati jer su ti jajnici tempirana bomba i prijeti ti mogućnost torzije.

Znam da ti ovdje to izgleda ko hrpa gluposti koje ti pišemo jer si na korak do cilja, ali ne pišemo to zato jer se pravimo pametne nego zato jer imamo iskustva i znamo koje ti opasnosti prijete, jednostavno smo zabrinute.

Za kraj, daj nam molim te napiši kakvu si terapiju primala i u kojim dozama?

----------


## tanatana

Ja bi još nadodala na sve ovo gore da sam na svaku punkciju morala doći na tašte bez obzira što nisam dobila anesteziju. Na pitanje zašto, dobila sam odgovor da je to radi mjere predostrožnosti za slučaj da se na punkciji dogode komplikacije i treba mi daljni postupak pod ansestezijom.

----------


## Rominka

Romeo, sve su ti cure rekle, nemoj  trpiti. Ja sam u sri imala punkciju, samo 10 folikula, ali bilo je pod anestezijom. Od srijede do jucer sam lezala u krevetu, nisam mogla koraka napraviti, otici na wc jer me boljelo ludo. Pila sam lupocet, i na savjet cura pila sam puuuno vode, izotonicna pica, jela slano. Trbuh mi je bio do zuba, jedva sam disala i rekla bih da je to blaga hiper. Zaista, nemoj se saliti. Danas je ned i od srijede sam jucer bila sat vremena na nogama  i danas isto, ali i dalje pijem lupocet, jer nakon setnje bolucka.

----------


## Optimist

Zašto nema anestezije? Zbog (ne)zapošljavanja anesteziologa? Nehumano, u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Jolica30

Romeo zaista ti želim svu sreću, nemoj se igrati i riskirati zdravlje. 40 folikula nije za igru, idi u bolnicu da ti naprave punkciju pod anestezijom. Neodgovorno jako od Mpo liječnika. Što se toga tiče sve pohvale timu iz vinogradske.

----------


## Zenii

Draga Romeo85, sretno i javi kako je prošlo. Kao što su ti cure već napisale, odi u bolnicu i obavi punkciju pod općom

----------


## Destiny child

Željkice, Sultania...žao mi je  :Love:  

Romeo nadam se da je sve ok....javi se...Kako cure kažu 40 folikula stvarno nije za zezanje, ne samo zbog boli nego i svega ostaloga što to nosi...Malo me čudi da je dr.L dozvolio da se to tako razbukta.

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, žao mi je zbog minusa  :Love: , odmori malo, ponovi nalaze pa kad budes spremna pokušaj ponovno.

----------


## Sonja29

Romeo i ja sam jedna od veteranki po pitanju MPO. Suborke su ti vrc sve rekle. Nemoj se igrati zivotom! 40 folikula to nije malo i to sto ti je L. rekao ( ako sam dobro procitala) tu nikako ne moze biti blagi hiper. Prosla sam par hiper stimulacija i 16 punkcija na zivo i znam kroz sto sam prosla. Nadam se da ce kod tebe proci sve kako treba. Lezi,odmaraj sto vise,pij dosta tekucine i izotonicnih napitaka.
Zeljkice,Sultanija zao mi je...

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, žao mi je zbog minusa , odmori malo, ponovi nalaze pa kad budes spremna pokušaj ponovno.


 :Kiss: Pa mislim se ponovit ih kad sam ih radila prije 4 godine sve je bilo uredu osim Tsh al uz terapiju i on je dobar,mozda je došlo do neke promjene . :Unsure:

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkice,meni je rekla mpo da prije postupka opet vadim hormone. Em zbog proteka vremena,em zato sto je u meduvremenu bio porod

----------


## željkica

Meni je mpo dr rekao da ne treba Al ja ću tražit od svoje ginekologice da mi da uputnice.

----------


## Snekica

Romeo, jesi ok? Javi se, plz!

----------


## Vrci

Moja je razmišljala i kaže da bolje da da, da vidi kakva je sad situacija. U svakom slučaju ne može škoditi jel  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Cure, evo me...
Sorryte ali spavala sam dobar bio popodneva, prezivjela sam, mirujem i dalje...
Od pocetka sam znala sta me ceka, neznam zasto neke cure misle da me dr nije uputio...cak je i ocekivao burniju reakciju, ali ipak je malo drugacije moje tijelo odreagiralo, s tim da sam dobila minimalnu th...ne smatram svog doktora neodgovornim, naprotiv nikad ga nebi mijenjala...
do daljnjega mirujem, a transfer mozda nece ni biti ovaj ciklus...

Hvala vam svima koje ste brinule,

----------


## Romeo85

Folikuli koji nisu izvadjeni, nisu ostali, vec ih je probusio...ja bi rado koji folikul donirala...( moram se saliti, tako mi je lakse)...
Puna sam pozitive i mislim da panici nema mjesta, sve je to iza mene... Jos jednom hvala svima... Nisam planirala ovakvu hajku napraviti...

----------


## Fabjana

Danas 4 dt ...napetost u stomaku slabija , grudi nabujale al ne i bolne...dal netko ima pozitivne rezultate s osmostanicnim i sestostanicnim

----------


## Rominka

Prijavljujem dvije morulice vracene danas  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

Ja imam sa sedmostanicnim..

----------


## LF2

Zeljka, Sultanija...zao mi je  :Sad:  
Sultanija, imale smo sve iste simptome. Ja rijetko i imam menge i nikad ne krvarim pod utricima al taj put sam nesto brljavila od 8dpt i 10 dpt prokrvarila. Moguce od terapije da se endometrij stanjio. Na FET mozes sljedeci ciklus.
Ja cekam konzultacije. Ponovit cu briseve za svaki slucaj.
Cure, jel postoji neka pretraga di ce mi otprilike vidjet maternicu a da nije histeroskopija (u slucaju da mi nece napravit). Tipa nesto sto bi mogla privatno negdje...neki color doppler? Hoce mi sto pomoc?

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Meni uspjelo s cetverostanicnim

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Fabjana, i to vraceni drugi dan..
Sŕetno!!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno! Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i neka sljedeći postupak bude uspješan. 

______
Zadnjih dana ovdje smo puno pisale o aspiraciji velikog broja folikula bez anestezije,  na živo.  :Sad:  
Draga, samo duze drzis na tekstu oa ti se pokaze copy, eto:

 Praksa vršenja aspiracije folikula, koja u biti predstavlja  vrstu malog kirurškog zahvata, bez odgovarajuće analgezije/anestezije prvorazredno je pitanje ljudskih prava žena. Ovakvi zahvati na živo mogu se raditi samo ženama, jer žene  često obiteljski odgoj i religijsko-drustveni utjecaji pripremaju na trpljenje, poniznost, paćeništvo. Ako tome dodamo i pristup liječnika koji uvjeravaju žene da je potrebno da trpe bol uzrokovanu 20 cm dugačkom i debelom iglom kojom se buše stijenke rodnice, prolazi kroz zdjelicu i probada folikule na jajnicima, kako bi imale svoju bebicu, jasna je pasivnost mnogih žena koje pristaju na punktiranje na živo vjerujući kako je to zalog imanja bebe. Ne, nije. U 21. stoljeću nije normalno da se punkcije rade na živo. Stručne su preporuke napraviti odgovarajući stupanj analgezije ili anesteziju. 

Cure, nemojte trpiti bol. Nema potrebe.  Tražite anesteziju.

----------


## vatra86

Romeo koliko stanica si dobila? Da li vec znas kolike su se oplodile? Kako si danas?

Fabijana naravno da ima pozitivnih iskustva sa 8-st i 6-st ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i kod tebe bude poz

Rominka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni danas 10 dnt 4-stanicnog, cicke bole i nisu napuhane, maternica i jajnici stezu.. A vidjet cemo sutra prekosutra sta kaze test

----------


## vatra86

MmEeGgIi jesi radila test bila? I koji dnt?

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Vatra jesam, 16 dnt sam vadila betu a 15 sam se popiskila na test jer nisam mogla odoljet ☺

----------


## Destiny child

Izgleda da ni kod mene ništa ovaj put...Pišnula onaj najjeftiniji test 13dnt i  negativan je...mislim da je vrlo mala vjerojatnost da će beta biti pozitivna, ali eto odradit ću i to reda radi za koji dan....pa onda malo odmoriti i skupiti snage za još jedan pokušaj nakon čega zatvaramo ovu priču.

----------


## Zenii

Romeo, držim  :fige:  da ih se što više oplodi i da se što prije oporaviš za transfer, sretno!

----------


## željkica

Destiny zao mi je jako sve znam! Vatrice ajde nas ti razveseli za koji dan! Držim fige!!!!!

----------


## Fabjana

U splitu su svi vrlo ljubazni...sestre posebno...venozni analgetik malo ošamuti i sve oke proslo...3 oocite...1 osmostanična i 1 šestostanična vračene...
Drugi pokusaj...metoda ivf icsi...isli su na sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

MmEeGgIi kolika ti je bila beta na 16 dnt?
Destiny bas mi je zao, da na 13 dnt bi se trebalo vec vidjeti..

----------


## MmEeGgIi

Vatra..nesto malo ispod 500

----------


## Romeo85

Vatra, zenii, curke imam jako puno lijepih stanica, zdravih 30-ak, a ostalo su corci, ali samo 12 mi ih mogu oploditi, znate vec zakon...trenutno se lijepo razvijaju, sutra cu znati vise..Budu mi ih zamrznuli sigurno jer nisam sigurna da cu moci na transfer. Danas jos mirujem, samo lagane kretnje, oprala sam sudje i okvacila ves, skoro znaci nista...Danas me boli malo vise nego jucer, nadam se da ce vec sutra biti drugacija prica, trbuh malo napuhnut, nista strasno, mislim da je to vise posljedica punkcije nego hiper... Drzim se, bit ce sve ok...

Zao mi je zbog neg testica i beta...
Sretno betocekalicama....

----------


## Vrci

Hoćeš i onih drugih 20ak js smrznuti kao jajne stanice, kad se već ne smiju oploditi?

Neka bude puno dobrih embrija

----------


## Romeo85

Pa ja stvarno ne znam, ja bi ih radije donirala  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

To je lijepo  :Smile: 

Ali znači za sad su smrznute već? 

Joj baš me zanima koliko ćeš blastica dobiti  :Smile:  samo sad odmaraj, zaslužila si

----------


## Romeo85

Valjda ne budem dobila opomenu zbog svoje izjave... Bas bi bilo lijepo kad bi kod nas bila dozvoljena donacija...znam da bi mnogima mogla pomoci....ja ovo vise ne mislim prozivljavati...ako ne uspijem od ovih stanica ostvariti trudnocu, mislim da mi nije onda ni sudjeno da budem majka...

----------


## Inesz

Lijepo je vidjeti da ima žena koje bi višak svojih stanica donirale neplodnim ženama koje sada radi toga moraju ići u inozemstvo. 

Inače, donacija spolnih stanica u Hrvatskoj je dozvoljena. Samo što ne postoji mjesto na kojem bi se čuvale donirane muške i ženske spolne stanice. 
Važna stvar koju svi potencijalni donori trebaju znati jest da prema zakonu dijete začeto doniranim spolnim stanicama kada navrši 18. godina ima pravo na uvid podatke o donoru. Znači donor/donorica treba biti spreman na to da će njegov idnetitet bizi poznat djetetu začetom njihovim spolnim stanicama. 

Isto tako važno je naglasiti da prema važećim zakonima donori spolnih stanica nemaju roditeljska prava ni roditeljske obveze prema djeci koja su začeta njihovim spolnim stanicama.

----------


## Fabjana

Bravo...

----------


## Destiny child

Romeo sigurna sam da ćeš ostvariti bar jednu trudnoću...Imaš dobru zalihu...

----------


## vatra86

Romeo stvarno jako puno js.. Nadam se da ce biti toliko i dobrih blastica...
Cuvaj se i odmaraj i dalje, pij puno tekucine, mozes i izotonicne... Sretno i javi kako se dalje razvija situacija...

----------


## jejja

Romeo85 dobila si hrpetinu js, vjerujem da ce bit donrih embrija  i jako me zanima broj blastica s obzirom da je kod mene najcesce bilo puno js=malo blastica, takodjer je pcos kod mene pa bas pratim kako se kod drugih to odvija i vec sam par takvih primjera vidjela.. ono sto sam ti htjela reci je, unatoc hrpi js ako sluuuucajno ne upali sjeti se da ti je ovo tek prvi stimulirani i da imas jos vremena pokusati, s drugacijim pristupom mozda da se cilja na kvalitetu ne na kvantitetu. Nikako nikako se ne bi slozila s tim da ako ne uspije iz ovog pokusaja nije sudjeno.. sudbinu si sami krojimo jednim dijelom  :Smile: 
Jedva cekam cuti razvoj situacije.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snekica

Draga Romeo, nadam se ćeš biti ok, pij jako puno, pogotovo izotoničnog pića, i miruj, puno puno miruj, ne mrdaj ni s ručkom ni vešom. Ništa neće biti nikome ako mrdnu malo guzu umjesto tebe. Drži se i javljaj se.

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala cure, javiti cu vam cim cu znati. Ja mirujem i dalje, puno pijem i pis pis, vec sam luda od toga, nisam tip koji je navikao na mirovanje, stalno sam bila u nekoj strci. Sada moram nema druge, svjesna sam rizika... Sta bi tocno spadalo u izotonicka pica? Meni je dr rekao da ne pijem gazirano, ne jedem ono sta napuhuje i da smanjim secer...

Jejja, krivo si shvatila, ja sam mislila na ovo, tipa ako mi ovo materijala ne bude dovoljno da ostvarim bar jednu trudnocu, ocito mi nije ni sudjeno, nisam mislila na jedan postupak vec na kolicinu materijala. Ako od ovoga koliko ce ga na kraju biti ne uspije, nebi se ponovno usudila sve prolaziti iz pocetka, bas zbog punkcije...oprosti, mozda ja tebe nisam dobro skuzila, u svakom slucaju, nadam se da smo se sad razumjele  :Wink:

----------


## jejja

Na kolicinu materijala i ja mislim  :Smile:  meni je trebalo "samo" manje od 20 jajnih stanica za 1 dijete.. nekima treba i puuuno vise i to iz vise postupaka.iako vjerujem da ce bit uspjesno iz ovoga s obzirom na broj js ali kazem, veliki broj ne znaci nuzno kvalitetu. 
A punkcije ne moraju bit bolne , zato postoje klinike koje imaju anesteziologa i lijepo odspavas cijeli postupak.. a i sad kad se zna kako reagiras na stimulaciju lakse je prilagoditi ju da ne dolazi do ovakvih stvari. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Malaguena

Potpisujem jejju i samo da na dodam. Ako slučajno ne uspije to ne znači da imaš loše stanice, samo da nije pogođena stimulacija. Ja sam otišla od tamo s groznom mišlju, od toliko stanica ništa - mora da nešto nije u redu sa mnom. To su gluposti...

----------


## lina2

Kad smo već kod Pcos, ja sam dobila 19 jajnih stanica, 16 embrija, do sada vraćenih 8 po njima prekrasnih blastocisti, niti jedna trudnoća..
šta da mislim?? Zbunjena, totalno.. Klinika PFC- Prag..

----------


## Malaguena

> Kad smo već kod Pcos, ja sam dobila 19 jajnih stanica, 16 embrija, do sada vraćenih 8 po njima prekrasnih blastocisti, niti jedna trudnoća..
> šta da mislim?? Zbunjena, totalno.. Klinika PFC- Prag..


Lina2 kakvi su ti hormoni, koja ti je muževa dijagnoza ako je ima? Koristiš li Metformin?

----------


## Fabjana

6. dt bez bolova ...  :Smile:

----------


## lina2

Mi idemo na mušku donaciju, ne uzimam Metformin, nikada mi ga nitko nije preporučio,, a što se tiče hormona, testosteron povišen, a fsh i lh tipični za pcos.
Zaista  ne znam u čemu je problem..

----------


## lina2

Fabjana, ja sam zadnji puta imala sve moguće simptome, beta je bila čista 0.
Zaista cure, jedini dokaz je beta..ne simptomi..nikakvi..

----------


## Malaguena

> Mi idemo na mušku donaciju, ne uzimam Metformin, nikada mi ga nitko nije preporučio,, a što se tiče hormona, testosteron povišen, a fsh i lh tipični za pcos.
> Zaista  ne znam u čemu je problem..


Povišen testosteron negativno djeluje na kvalitetu stanice. To treba ispitati.

----------


## lina2

Da znam, međutim, dobili smo 16 morula, svaki puta idemo na blastociste, tako da mislim da su stanice bile loše, embriji ne bi niti uspjeli doći do blastocisti..

----------


## Malaguena

Ne znači da embrij ima ispravan broj kromosoma ako dobro izgleda, i ako napreduje, dosta ih se implantira i dođe do ranih spontanih. Nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reć zašto se nekome to dogadja, ali povišeni testosteron treba rješit koliko sam ja skužila po svemu što sam pročitala.

----------


## lina2

Jasno je to meni, ali svejedno mi je čudno. Hvala ti..

----------


## željkica

Vatra jesi pisnula test?

----------


## laura33

> Ne znači da embrij ima ispravan broj kromosoma ako dobro izgleda, i ako napreduje, dosta ih se implantira i dođe do ranih spontanih. Nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reć zašto se nekome to dogadja, ali povišeni testosteron treba rješit koliko sam ja skužila po svemu što sam pročitala.


Da to je istina, morfologija embrija uopće ne govori ništa o njegovoj genetici. 
Tako da savršena balastica uopće ne mora biti kromosomskim ispravna, a ima lijepih zdravih beba koje su rođene iz loših, fragmentiranih zametaka...
Tako da, nema garancije za ništa.

----------


## lina2

Da li to znači da bi ja eventualno trebala napraviti kariogram?

----------


## laura33

Pa nebi bilo loše napraviti.

----------


## Malaguena

A i ja sam sam ga radila, radi tih biokemijskih, bio je normalan. Puno veća je vjerojstnost da ti testosteron smeta nego da ti je kariogram neispravan.

----------


## lina2

Misliš da testosteron smeta kod implatacije?

----------


## Rominka

U kojem smislu smeta testosteron? Kod mene je godina na nizim granicama, cak ponekad zna biti i ispod donje granice. Nitko to nikada nije prokomentirao. Sad u ovom postupku je bio malo ispod zlatne sredine. Meni su sada spomenuli genetske pretrage. Ali za sada cekamo betu 18.4, ako istrpit do tada.
vatra kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Malaguena

> Misliš da testosteron smeta kod implatacije?


Mislim da prvenstveno u kvaliteti stanice, posljedicno embrija, ali cini mi se da govore i o endometriju, jer ipak on ovisi o hormonima. Pogledaj malo ako ti se da, stalno trubi kako pocs daj puno stanica ali nekvalitetnih. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPhKOyj8gFg

----------


## laura33

Super video!

----------


## vatra86

Oprostite sta se javljam kasno
Jutros + ko kuca!! He he...
12 dnt 4-stanicnog malo embrijica

----------


## laura33

O pa bravo!!!! Cestitam i sretno i dalje!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Vatra 86,čestitam,tooo!! :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Ja krenula stavljat obloge s ricinusovim uljem pa poslije malo izmasiram svoje reproduktivne organe. Jel ko od vas to radio? A valjda ne moze skoditi. Bar nesto da radim.

----------


## Rominka

Vatra tooooo  :Smile:  posebno me veseli tvoj plusic! Ako si ti pisnula 12 dan, ja sam skoro na pola puta  :Wink:

----------


## lola32

Bravo Vatra!!! Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Ginger

vatrice predivno!

----------


## vatra86

Hvala cure, bit ce ovo dug period, ali izdrzat cemo sve za bebicu
Rominka pa ti mozes slobodno prije na 9 ili 10 dnt.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LF2 Zanimljivo, nisam to radila ali ako psihi pomaze onda super a jos ako organima pomaze onda jos vise super

----------


## vatra86

Vas zanimaju simptomi?  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Vatra cestitam! :Very Happy:  sretnoooooooooooooo!

----------


## tonkica

Vatra cestitam, bas se veselim zbog tebe, sretno.

----------


## LF2

Vatra, cestitam i zelim ti da sve ide kak treba!

----------


## Rominka

I koji su simptomi? Ajde, Vatra reci nam da se pronadjemo u njima  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Vatra, supeer, cestitam... Neka bude lijepa beta i predivna trudnoca...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

He he.. Mene su jajnici poceli boliti 5 dnt i bol se nekako sirila do bubrega, sad me jos uvijek bole jajnici, imunitet mi je pao isto 5 dnt da sam zbog temperature,grlobolje i sinusa zavrsila na antibiotiku, i skuzila sam da nekako vise pijem tekucine, cice bole samo na.dodir.. Danas mi se place.. Malo su mi neobicni simptomi, jer u prvoj T nisam imala ni jedan..

----------


## jejja

Vatra  :Kiss:  sve znas...
Romeo85 kakvo je stanje? Ima li blastica za smrzavanje? Ides li na et? Kako se osjecas?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## vatra86

Romeo bas sam te i ja htijela pitati kako si? I jel ima novosti?

----------


## Boxica

*vatrice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Vatrice, da ti i ovdje čestitam! Nek ti ova trudnoća završi za 8 mjeseci i da ovaj put plačete od sreće! Btw, i ja ću s vama (plakati od sreće!)  :Wink:  
Romeo, kad je transfer? Možda si i pisala, ali nisam uspjela vidjeti. Sutra ili odgađate da se organizam umiri? Kako ti je sa trbuhom, jesi napuhnuta?

----------


## Mojca

Jao vatra, tu i tamo virnem ovamo... kao ono... 
Predivno...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Držim fige! Ljubim te!

----------


## Mojca

Rominka, Romeo... pratim, držim fige, navijam... čekam s vama!

----------


## Romeo85

Tnx curkice, dobro sam.  :Smile:  sve ne mogu vjerovati da je ovo sve iza mene i da je sutra taj dan. Malo sam napuhnuta, al nista strasno u donjem dijelu trbuha, nije ni cudo od tolikih folikula.... Sutra idem na transfer 1 blastice, ali bez boostera, tek toliko da se zna... Nadam se da ne budem buknula nakon toga, stvarno se trudim biti optimist i samu sebe smirivati i ne panicariti...Jucer mi je dr javio... Bila sam toliko sretna da nisam uopce pitala sta je s drugim embrijima... Znam da ce zamrznuti ostale, samo nemam pojma koliko ih je tocno, sutra cu znati pa vam javim... :Smile:  
Yees !!!!!! Ajde da i ja, bar 10 ili koliko ono dana budem uvjerena da sam trudna, a ako ne upali, onda letimo po drugu blasticu (sigurna sam da ih ima jos).. 
Hvala vam cure na podrsci  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Curke, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## vatra86

Romeo sretnoo!!! Da za 10 dana ugledas plus na testu..

----------


## laura33

*Romeo85 -*  - hvala Bogu da je nakraju sve dobro prošlo i sretno ti na transferu i da za koji dan ugledaš plusić na testu za početak.  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo neka je dobro finulo, a onda jos malo pa ces se i ti kotrljati ovo ljeto  :Smile: 
Postoji li mogucnost da se osjecam od utrogestana iscrpljeno i umorno, da glava boli?

----------


## jejja

Sretno i da prodje sve ok Romeo  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## niki78

> Romeo neka je dobro finulo, a onda jos malo pa ces se i ti kotrljati ovo ljeto 
> Postoji li mogucnost da se osjecam od utrogestana iscrpljeno i umorno, da glava boli?


Ja sam od utrogestana stalno bila umorna i spavalo mi se, ali samo kad sam ih uzimala oralno

----------


## laura33

Moguce je, na mene su djelovali ko Normabel.
Samo sam gledala di bi mogla lec i odspavati malo.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabjana

Sutra 9.dt ...dal da napravim test...tko je za ko protiv  :Wink:

----------


## laura33

Ja sam uvijek za, pogotovo ako je bio transfer blastice.
Neki test osjetljivosti 10ui bi svakako trebao pokazati.

----------


## Fabjana

3. dan jedan šestostanični i jedan osmostanični  :Smile:

----------


## lola32

To ti je rano i samo ces se iznervirati!

----------


## laura33

Fabjana to je onda ipak prerano.
Mozda bi ti Gravignost ultra i ovi najosjetljiviji testovi  vec i pokazali, jer je 12 dno, ali bolje ti je pricekat mozda jos dan -dva pa onda raditi test.

----------


## Fabjana

Sva sreca da je vikend pa ljekarne ne rade

----------


## Fabjana

Aktivirao se herpes...9dt

----------


## niki78

> Sutra 9.dt ...dal da napravim test...tko je za ko protiv


 Ja sam radila test 9dnt, ali bila je blastica...bolje pričekaj ponedjeljak

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam u prvoj T radila 9 dnt 8-stanicnog i pokazao +, sad sam radila 12 dnt 4-st i isto pokazao+

----------


## sultania

Vatra čestitam!  :Love: 
Cure znate li kakve preparate, čajeve za jačanje endometrija?

----------


## jejja

Sultania ja sam kombinirala sok od cikle svjezi, pila sam vrkutu i kapsule ulja nocurka.. sad da li je to pomoglo ili ne al taj ciklus/postupak je bio dobitan a stalno sam imala tanak endometrij.. kazu cure da i ananas pomaze al to nisam probavala jer ga ne podnosim..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Bilo je lijepo dok je trajalo ....jucer, 5dpt, sam nesto probrljavila. Kasnije je se neznatno kolicinski pojacalo, nocas su iz mene komadici izlazili. Nemam menstrualnih bolova, ali meni ovo izgleda kao finish. Pretpostavljam da menga ne moze krenuti zbog utrica. Brine me i fraxiparin koji dobivam. Javila sam u kliniku i sad cu samo sacekati sto ce reci. Do tada, drzeci se za slamku, mirujem, pijem utrice i cekam cudo da se desi.

----------


## vatra86

Sta nije rano za mengu? Mozda je neki hematom..

----------


## Rominka

Draga moja nisam nikad imala iskustva sa hematomima pa nemam pojma kako se to manifestira. Ali, da za mengu je prerano. Tek 17. bi trebala.

----------


## jejja

Rominka ja sam imala hematom.. brljavio je, curilo smedje, komadici pa i frisko crveno.. miruj, krevet wc, hematomi su dosta cesti u nasem svijetu zbog punkcija pretpostavljam a i zbog samog gnjezdjenja ploda.. drzim fige da je to u pitanju i nadam se da ce bit sve ok.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Hvala Jejja  :Smile:  U pocetku je bilo smedje, slabo je cijelo vrijeme. Definitivno nije osjecaj kao da je menga. Zatim nocas malo svjeze krvi. I od jutros, zadnjih 5 sati nista, cak ni kad se obrisem. Javili su mi da mirujem i sutra vec vadim betu. Ne znam moze li beta tako rano pokazati?!

----------


## Inesz

Rominka 5 dana nakn transfera morule, beta u krvi će pokazati je li došlo do implantacije.

----------


## Romeo85

Rominka, drzim fige da bude sve ok i da je to samo hematomcic, drz se  :grouphug: 

Od jucer cuvam jednu blasticu, dobro se osjecam, beta 22.4.  :Smile: 
Imamo jos 9 blastica, jedna je kod mene,a dvije su se prestale razvijati od ukupno 12 js.

----------


## Rominka

Romeo, sve blastice, pa ti je fantasticno  :Smile:  brzo ce 22.4. I neka sve tece u najboljem redu.
i ja se nadam da ne hematom. Od jutros bas nista, nista. No, sutra ce beta onda pokazati. Sad treba docekati jutro. Mogu popiti pola normabela od 2mg, zar ne? Nisam se naspavala vec danima. Jako lose spavam.

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Mislim da smijes popiti cijeli normabel od 2 mg, on nije jak a taman ce ti pomoci da se opustis. Neke zene ga piju cijelu trudnocu.

----------


## jejja

Romeo  :Klap:  super brojka! Zelim ti srecu

Rominka , Inesz ti je vec rekla, kad izvadis krv znati ces na cemu si. 5dpt mi je zaista rano za mengu, ali (ne zelim biti gruba ili bedirati) ja uvijek kazem ocekuj najgore nadaj se najboljem.. sve sta mozes je mirovati kako bi sama sa sobom bila na cisto ako sluuucajno ne ispadne kako treba (savjet iz iskustva) javi nam!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

E da i smijes normabel ako smatras da je potreban, ja sam ga morala piti zbog hematoma i kontrakcija tako da naskoditi nece ali takodjer bi bilo dobro da se sa svojim lijecnikom konzultiras oko uzimanja istog.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lea13

Cure, kad ste išle ili idete na FET , kada počinjete koristiti utrogestane? Prije ili nakon transfera. Meni je folikul puknuo, i trebala bih na transfer dviju blastica, ako prežive. Inače, mi moj dr. kaže da odmah čim pukne folikul započnem s utogestanima. Jučer, kako je  vikend nije bilo mog dr., već me je pregledao drugi, ja ga pitam kad ću početi s utrogestanima. On kaže da nije potrebno kada nije bilo punkcije, objasni to sa žutim tjelom što mi je više manje poznato. Inače, sam kod svog dr. radila obratno, kad je bila punkcija utrogestan bi išao tek nakon transfera, a kod FET-a već nakon ovulacije. Nakon što sam to rekla dr. kaže da onda počnem treći dan od O, dakle dva dana prije transefera, pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva. I rekao mi je da uzimam neke vitamine koje imam u kući. :Confused:  Koristite li vitamine i koje preporučujete? Inače uzimam folacin, andol i slijedi fraxiparin nakon transfera.
Rominka, ja sam nakon transfera blastice prokrvarila 6dt, ali ne tako jako, tek smeđe brljavljenje. Bile su naznake menge i imala sam sve PMS simptome.Imala sam više transfera blastica i nikad nisam prokrvarila tako rano, najranije 9dt, a imam duge cikluse.  Isto sam koristila fraxiparin i to po prvi put, pa sam to pripisala tomu. Nadam se da je kod tebe druga priča. Sretno!

----------


## Fabjana

Glavobolja jucer...popila jedan lupocet...danas sve oke...10dt  :Smile:

----------


## Fabjana

Utrogestan odmah poslije punkcije...on samo pomaže žutom tijelu...može samo pomoći...vitamini nikakvi osim ishrane ...tablete Folacin...da

----------


## Rominka

Ja pijem folacin, prednison, zeljezo s vitaminom c, ali ja sam anemicna. Sad razmisljaju da mi daju injekciju zeljeza. Utrogestan sam pocela piti odmah po punkciji. 
Inace, nemam nikakvih simptoma nicega, ni pms-a, ni potencijalne t. Bradavice jedino bole na dodir, ali sva sam se ispuhala. Sad mi je sve ravno, popila sam normabel  :Smile:   moji su ciklusi 31 d, a ovo brljavljenje se pojavilo 18ti....kako god, sutra cu znati jednu vise.

----------


## niki78

Rominka, držim fige da je sve u redu i smiješ popiti normabel od 2 mg, ja sam pila tu i tamo nakon transfera, čak sam i par popila u trudnoći. Nije to  prejaki lijek, samo malo umiri...

Romeo85, super za blastice  :Smile:  Sretno!!

----------


## Zhuta

> Cure, kad ste išle ili idete na FET , kada počinjete koristiti utrogestane? Prije ili nakon transfera. Meni je folikul puknuo, i trebala bih na transfer dviju blastica, ako prežive. Inače, mi moj dr. kaže da odmah čim pukne folikul započnem s utogestanima. Jučer, kako je  vikend nije bilo mog dr., već me je pregledao drugi, ja ga pitam kad ću početi s utrogestanima. On kaže da nije potrebno kada nije bilo punkcije, objasni to sa žutim tjelom što mi je više manje poznato. Inače, sam kod svog dr. radila obratno, kad je bila punkcija utrogestan bi išao tek nakon transfera, a kod FET-a već nakon ovulacije. Nakon što sam to rekla dr. kaže da onda počnem treći dan od O, dakle dva dana prije transefera, pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva. I rekao mi je da uzimam neke vitamine koje imam u kući. Koristite li vitamine i koje preporučujete? Inače uzimam folacin, andol i slijedi fraxiparin nakon transfera.
> Rominka, ja sam nakon transfera blastice prokrvarila 6dt, ali ne tako jako, tek smeđe brljavljenje. Bile su naznake menge i imala sam sve PMS simptome.Imala sam više transfera blastica i nikad nisam prokrvarila tako rano, najranije 9dt, a imam duge cikluse.  Isto sam koristila fraxiparin i to po prvi put, pa sam to pripisala tomu. Nadam se da je kod tebe druga priča. Sretno!


Ja sam u FET išla sa supresijom jajnika pa sam Utrogestan uzimala od dana kojeg su oni odredili da je ovulacija.
Tako da bi na tvom mjestu od ovulacije uzimala Utrogestan.
Odmoći neće, samo može pomoći.

----------


## lea13

Cure, hvala na odgovoru!Zhuta, tako je i meni bilo kad bi išla u FET s mojim  MPO-dr.  Dakle, folikul je puknuo, kreni s utrogestanima, dolaziš na dan ovisno o tome koliko je embrij star. Dakle blastica - peti dan. Kad nisam imala transfer nakon sekundranog ET- a ( a počela sam koristiti utriće na dan ovulacije) moj. dr. rekao da prekinem s terapijom. Nakon prošlog FET-a,  postupka u kojem odmrzavanje  nisu prezivjele dvije blastice ( također počela koristiti utriće na dan ovulacije),mi također dezurni dr., jer je transfer pao vikendom, kaže da nastavim s utrogestanom. Ja u šoku, pitam zašto??? Da ne bi ranije prokrvarila- odgovor. Sad mi više nije jasno, kako dr. iste ustanove, a rade zajedno imaju različite stavove o početku, tj. prestanku korištenja određenih lijekova. ( da se razumijemo, u istim slučajevima i kod iste pacijentice bez da je došlo do bilo kakve promjene u nalazima). Mislim da se radi sve o tome što  dokazano pomaže  ili ne, a ništa nije dokazano, pa svaki dr. uzima sebi na procjenu, naravno s nadom i željom da nam pomognu, i hvala im na tome. 
Sutra idem u kupovinu vitamina!Molim vas za savjet! Što da kupim?

----------


## jejja

Slazem se sa Zhutom, u Fet-u sam imala estrofem zbog problema s endometrijem ali utrici od dana  koji smo odredili kao O.. naskodit ne moze , istina da kad nastupi O krece i prirodna proizvodnja progesterona ali od viska glava ne boli tako da slobodno kreni s njim.. 
Od vitamina sam prvo uzimala samo folacin, kasnije od dm-a vitamine za trudnice jer mi je elevit (mislim da je bio elevit) uzasno probavu otezao a i inace imam visoko zeljezo pa mi nije bilo neophodno da ga ima jos dodatno puno u vitaminima.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fabjana

Primjetila sam žile na prsima...cudan simptom

----------


## lea13

Zahvaljujem jejja!
 Fabjana, mislim da to nije čudan već dobitan simptom!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

Fabjana,To je bio moj prvi simptom kad sam ostala trudna! Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

> Primjetila sam žile na prsima...cudan simptom


Jos nisi test napravila?

----------


## vatra86

Rominka kad cemo znati rezultat bete?

----------


## Spring31

Drage moje forumašice, molim vas pomoc. Danas mi je 9 dnt osmostaničnog embrija 3 dan, sutra slijedi test. Simptomi od jucer tipicni pms, blagi grcevi, osjecaj da cu svakog trena dobiti, tako da sumnjam u uspjeh prvog ivf-a. Dali da prestanem sa terapijom utrogestanima ukoliko bude -, jer beta mi je tek 20?

----------


## Rominka

S nasom bolnicom....a za nekih dva sata. Valjda.

----------


## Rominka

> Primjetila sam žile na prsima...cudan simptom


Imam cijelu kartu Hrvatske iscrtanu po prsima vec dva-tri dana. Jedna je narasla, skupa sa bradavicom, a druga miruje...

----------


## niki78

Rominka, držim fige! Sretno!
Fabjana, jesi napravila test?

----------


## LF2

Lea, ja sam na FET-u koristila utrogestan od dana transfera. I to 3x1. Reko je neka tijelo odradi svoje. Ovulacija je bila moja prirodna tek 25dc. Nije uspijelo al mislim da nije zbog utrica. Meni je progesteron bio oko 40 dva dana prije transfera.
Od vitamina uvijek pise folacin od transfera a na svoju ruku pijem prenatal, vitamin E a sad cu i nocurak.
Jel ko od vas imao groznice 3-5 dpt. Ja imala na friskom i na FET-u...ko da se organizam bori protiv neceg. A to je taman vrijeme implantacije.
Upravo idem u bolnicu vidjet sta cemo dalje....
Cekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## sultania

> Sultania ja sam kombinirala sok od cikle svjezi, pila sam vrkutu i kapsule ulja nocurka.. sad da li je to pomoglo ili ne al taj ciklus/postupak je bio dobitan a stalno sam imala tanak endometrij.. kazu cure da i ananas pomaze al to nisam probavala jer ga ne podnosim..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Hvala!  Od danas krećem pa do 7.og mjeseca kada planiram FET.  Nadam se da je to dovoljno vremena.

----------


## Fabjana

Pozitivan test ....ljuuuudi moji pa jel ovo moguće

----------


## Fabjana

Pozitivan

----------


## Zenii

> Pozitivan test ....ljuuuudi moji pa jel ovo moguće


je, je, moguće je  :Very Happy: , čestitke

Vatra, također čestitke i sretno!

----------


## Fabjana

> Jos nisi test napravila?


Pozitivan

----------


## Rominka

Fabjana bravo  :Smile:  sad hrabro dalje
a ja,  pa moje bete nema ni u primisli. Gotovo je.

----------


## niki78

Fabjana, čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fabjana

> Fabjana bravo  sad hrabro dalje
> a ja,  pa moje bete nema ni u primisli. Gotovo je.


Nema predaje...sve ima svoje zašto

----------


## vatra86

Fabjana cestitam!!!  :Razz:  

Rominka zao mi je...  :Sad:  jesi zvala kliniku?

----------


## jejja

Rominka bas mi je zao.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cvijetic555

> Pozitivan test ....ljuuuudi moji pa jel ovo moguće


Cestitam, to je predivno

----------


## Fabjana

Nesto me bode po desnoj strani jajnika ...doslovno bode

----------


## Fabjana

Mozda od proslogodisnje laparoskopije kod vanmaternicne...bas taj jajovod uklonjen

----------


## LF2

Cure? Nakon ciklusa kaze idemo na prirodni IVF. Sto sad to tocno znaci? Prati se moja prirodna ovulacija, pa stoperica, pa punkcija, oplodnja, transfer? 
Ne znam kolko je to pametno kad su mi te ovulacije kasne i pitanje hoce je opce bit? Na FET-u mi je bila 25dc, tri tjedna sam hodala ma folikulometrije.
A kao da nesto radimo s obzirom da je prerano za stimulirani IVF koji je bio oko Bozica. Kaze da se tijelo malo oporavi. 
Jel ima ko uspjeha s tim prirodnim IVF-om?

----------


## Spring31

Cure, molim pomagajte!!! Danas mi je 10 dnt osmostaničnog embrija 3 dan. Test za trudnoću pozitivan, ali skroz blijeda linija. Dali je riječ o biokemijskoj t. ili je bilo jos bili prerano za testiranje. Beta tek idući tjedan.. inace prisutni grcevi ko menstrualni vec 3 dana.

----------


## jejja

Tako je LF2, sve kako si napisala.
Nije lose zavrtit prirodnjak izmedju stimuliranih, bez obzira sto su ti O kasnije ne znaci da ne moze upaliti, ima trudnoca i iz prirodnjaka naravno! Najbolje od svega je sto ako prirodnjak ne upali s novim ciklusom vec mozes dalje.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

Takav je i plan. Bolje...nisam za konstantna stimuliranja. Jos se nadam da cu smrsavit malo jer sam se udebljala od ovog sveg.

----------


## vatra86

Spring, napravi jos koji test za dva dana..  Po testu ne mozes nista znati... Zasto na vadis ovaj tjedan betu?

----------


## vatra86

E da moja beta danas 1436,5  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

:Sing:

----------


## Rominka

> E da moja beta danas 1436,5


pa ti rasturas  :Smile:  super! Neka sad do kraja sve bude u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## mag

> Cure, molim pomagajte!!! Danas mi je 10 dnt osmostaničnog embrija 3 dan. Test za trudnoću pozitivan, ali skroz blijeda linija. Dali je riječ o biokemijskoj t. ili je bilo jos bili prerano za testiranje. Beta tek idući tjedan.. inace prisutni grcevi ko menstrualni vec 3 dana.


Pa draga Spring,mislim da ti je to skroz normalno za taj embrij,ipak nije blastocista...jos je rano....ali napravi betu,vidit ces da je to o.k,i kasnije samo prati rast,napravis je jos koji put,jer ako postoji crta ,nije bitan intezitet,kako raste tako se pojacava....daj bit ce to dobro!sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

Spring to je ok za 10dnt....Meni je u prvoj trudnoći nakon transfera 4staničnog test bio pozitivan 11dnt i druga crtica se jedva vidjela, ali se zato za 2 dana jako dobro vidjela. Ponovi test.

----------


## Spring31

Cure moje drage, hvala vam na podrsci. Nisam imala mira i danas ponovila test, crtica sve deblja. Brinu me malo ti grcevi u maternici... Za humanu vadim betu tek 20.04., dali mi može socijalac dati više uputnica pa da provjerim i ranije?

----------


## jejja

Moze ako ti je gin ok.. nek ti da 2. Jednu nek napise beta hcg+ponavljanje , a drugu za humanu  :Wink:  tako je meni moja dala pa sam vadila 2 puta zbog provjere duplanja a jednom za humanu na datum koji je trebalo..

----------


## lea13

Evo prijavljujem FET dviju blastica. Trebala bih krenuti s fragminom večeras. Do sada sam uzimala andol 100, pa me interesira da li da ga nastavim uzimati i dalje ili prestajem s njim.

----------


## Varnica

> Evo prijavljujem FET dviju blastica. Trebala bih krenuti s fragminom večeras. Do sada sam uzimala andol 100, pa me interesira da li da ga nastavim uzimati i dalje ili prestajem s njim.


Ja sam prestala čim sam se počela pikati heparinom.

----------


## vatra86

I ja sam prestala s Andolom cim sam se pocela pikati

----------


## lea13

Hvala cure!

----------


## ema 1

Pozdrav svima
Imam pitanje danas mi je 7dnt 1 blastociste i test je negativan.
Dali sam ga prerano radila ili bi već trebao pokazati + naravno ako ima trudnoće.
Test je 25ml osjetljivost 
Hvala

----------


## micamaca30

Prerano je za test ponovite za 2-3 dana

----------


## ema 1

Micamaca
Hvala na odgovoru 
Svakako cu ponovit test ali mislim da ništa ni ovaj put.

----------


## laura33

A koji test si koristila, koje osjetljivosti?
Imaš npr Gravignost Ultra ili Cyclotest koji su osjetljivosti 10 ui, oni bi eventualno i pokazali tako rano.
Svakako ponovi test, niš nije gotovo, držimo  :fige:  za najljepši ishod.

----------


## ema 1

Laura33
Koristila sam onaj iz dm-a first sign 
Neznam nekako mislim da je gotovo i ovaj put pričekat cu jos dva dana.
Jedino ne tješi sto imam 2 smrzlica
Pa se nadam jos bar tome
Hvala na podršci

----------


## sandy0606

Ema1 meni je first sign na 2 blastice 10dnt i 12dnt pokazao minus. 14dnt beta 41, 16dnt 65 i skidanje zbog ponovne biokemijske. Kako ne dolazi M ponovno vadim betu 23dnt 573 i tako sve do 28dnt kad je bila 3053. Nazalost zavrsilo kiretazom. 
7dnt po meni je puno prerano

----------


## lea13

Ema, i ja sam čekalica bete. Danas 4dt dviju blastica.Plus bi trebao biti vidljiv deveti dan transfera, iako se nekim curama pokazao i ranije.Mislim da je 7 dan ipak prerano.Imaš li kakvih simptoma? Kod  mene je sve isto kao i u prošlim posupcima. Ništa od simptoma!

----------


## ema 1

Cure hvala vam na podršci
Nikad nisam dosad imala blastice pa  neznam koji bi dan bio ok za test 
Dosad sam uvijek imala transfere 3 dan a bilo ih je, i test bi već na 9dnt pokazao svijetlu crtu.

Lea od simptoma ništa posebno samo tipični PMS grudi trbuh bole i naravno prejedanje i jos su tu utrici koji imaju svoje nuspojave zatvor Itd 
Ali ja i kad sam trudna bila imala sam PMS do 12tt trbuh kao da menga dolazi jedino sam uz to imala mučnine koje kreću iza 6tt i krvarenje u par navrata 
Cure sretno svima

----------


## ema 1

Sandy 
Zao mi je zbog kiretaze i ja sam imala blighted ovum gdje je čak i beta savršeno rasla a ploda nigdje nakraju isto kiretaža 
Valjda ce jednom bit bolje.

----------


## lea13

Ja sam imala vanmaterničnu u 1.mj i to  iz kućne radinosti. Jedan, jedini put u životu da sam vidjela plus i to nakon 6 neuspjelih transfera. Beta mi je bila 612 i nisam imala nikave simptome trudnoće. Ni sanjala nisam da sam trudna.Čisti PMS simptomi, tj. tek kad mi krvarenje nije stalo nakon sedmog dana sam posumnjala da nešto nije u redu i napravila test. A opet si ne mogu pomoći i stalno tražim neke simptome.  :gaah:

----------


## ema 1

Lea znam kako ti je prošla sam do sad 6 transfera rezultat je jedan porod jedna kiretaža a simptomi čista 0 
Znam da se svi borimo s istim problemom i koliko GOD bile jake bar izvana znam da se svi ponekad urušimo kao kula od karata.
Zao mi je sto ni nakon toliko transfera nema rezultata sto kažu Dr kod kojih jesi?

----------


## lea13

A ništa ne kažu. Ono najgore, bez dijagnoze. Spermiogram u redu, kod mene isto ok. Radila sam čimbenike trombofilije, pa na temelju mutacija sam sad na fragminu i andolu, ne bi li možda to pomoglo. Sad mi je odstranjen desni jajovod. Oni su optimistični, sad kad je došlo do trudnoće,navodno je to pozitivno ili me samo tješe, iako ja baš i nisam jer mislim da je kod mene problem  implatacije a kod vanmaternične opet nije došlo do implatacije u maternicu. Da je bio spontani, ajde to bi mi dalo više nade, jer kad se jednom uhvati, uhvatit će se opet. To je sigurno. Tako da se za tebe ne brinem, pogotovo jer ti je već uspjelo. Samo budi uporna.Držim fige za plusić i ogromnu betu! Ja ću pričekati još par dana. Iako bi najradije radila test već sutra. Onako iz fore. I tako imam doma pedestak trakica. Isteći će im rok trajanja  :Grin:

----------


## ema 1

Lea nadam se da ce ti ovaj put bit dobitni ja sam već lagano počela smedarit tako da se jedino možemo nadati fet-u
A Testovi kako hoćeš ako imaš živaca,
Ja sam tu uvijek nestrpljiva

----------


## lea13

Mrzim smeđarenje. Kod mene nikad nije bio dobar znak, ali kod nekih je ipak bila trudnoća.Meni se pojavilo zadnji put sedmi dan nakon transfera blastice, a obično se pojavi 9. dan. Sad već umirem od straha svaki put kad idem na wc.U svakom slučaju napravi test ponovno. Sretno! Nadam se da će ti FET ostati za sljedeće godine. Ja sam svoje smrzliće ispucala, a ako ne uspije opet u postupak.

----------


## una99

Cure drzim fige

----------


## chiara

Pratim vas vec neko vrijeme pa evo da se i ja prijavim... 6dnt 2 7-stanicna embrija 3 dan.... Zasad sve ok svi simptomi kao i inace ali pripisujem sve utrogestanu...sta mislite mogu li test napravit 10dnt...???

----------


## laura33

Chiara možeš ali to je dosta rano za trodnevne zametke...eventualno ove najosjetljivije, od 10 ui, oni bi mogli pokazati već u toj fazi.
Uglavnom sretno, držimo  :fige:  za plusić.  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

> Chiara možeš ali to je dosta rano za trodnevne zametke...eventualno ove najosjetljivije, od 10 ui, oni bi mogli pokazati već u toj fazi.
> Uglavnom sretno, držimo  za plusić.


Da li digitalni clear blue spada u te osjetljive?
Kad sam ostala prvi put trudna radila sam test na 10dnt isti embriji su bili vraceni i pokazo je pozitivno.... Ubi cekanje svaki dan ko godina....

----------


## laura33

Nisam sigurna za njega.
Ali Cyclotest ili Gravignost ultra jesu.

----------


## micamaca30

Taj digitalni test sam ja radila super je

----------


## ema 1

Cure ima kakvih novosti?
Kod mene i dalje smedarenje danas 9dpt boli trbuh strah me Radit test ako ne procurim do sutra možda odem Betu izvaditi.
Sretno svima

----------


## lea13

Ema, kod mene ništa novog, ali tek je 6 dpt. ja očekujem smeđarenje od sutra pa nadalje, ako ga ne bude do nedjelje onda ću se tek početi nadati. Idem na wc svakih 15 min..... Probaj napraviti test ujutro.

----------


## ema 1

Bi ja ali me strah 
Smedarenje nije obilno to jos ništa ne znaci u prvoj trudnoći sam krvarila pa bilo sve ok.
Imala sam svakakve scenarije u svojoj mpo karijeri.
Mengu bi dobila čak i preko utrica, pa je jedan put nije bilo ni 5 dana poslije utrica i tako svega je bilo a najviše strahova.

----------


## lea13

Ako sam što naučila , znam da nema pravila. Kod svakoga je drugačije.Ja ga ne volim ni viditi jer je meni uvijek značio mengu, ali ja nisam imala nikad uspješan postupak pa ni ne znam bi li ga bilo i kod pozitvne bete. Kod masu cura, (a pratim već tri godine forume i  načitala sam se svega) je bilo krvarenja, smeđarenja i bila je pozitivna beta, i to u razmaku  od od 3dnt pa sve do 11dt i dalje. Kad sam došla na ginekologiju, ( nisam znala da se radi o vanmatreničnoj), ja sam rekla dr.znam da nije dobro jer krvarim. ( čista krv a ne smeđarenje) On mi je rekao da to ništa ne mora značiti. Tako da pravila nema. Bitno da ja i ti ugledamo plusić, pa ćemo dalje korak po korak.... Drzim fige za nas i naše mrvice!

----------


## ema 1

Lea tebi i ostalim curama želim vise sreće, ja nažalost već curim.

Cure dali neko zna sto je sve potrebno za FET u Petrovoj ?
I koja bi debljina endometrija bila ok za transfer, bojim se da je endo bio predebel 13mm na dan punkcije?

----------


## Romeo85

Curke, nisam se javljala a ni citala po netu ovih dana, jednostavno sam se bolje osjecala, a i nekako mi je vrijeme brze proslo. Danas mi je 12dnt, sutra vadim betu, test svijetlo pozitivan.. nadam se najboljem, javim vam sutra rezultat.. drzte fige  :Smile: 

Lea, Ema, ostale curke saljem dobre vibrice i zelim puno srece...

----------


## Romeo85

Ema,mislim da je 13mm odlican endometrij. Moj je 2 dana prije punkcije bio 12mm, dr je rekao da je odlican.

----------


## lea13

Romeo, super za crticu! Ema, žao mi je. I ja ti se pridružujem. Večeras na toaletnom  papiru male smečkaste točkice. ono čega sam se najviše bojala. isto kao i prošli put, točno u sat se pojavilo. 6dnt navečer. Ništa od mene ni ovog puta.

----------


## Katjuša

Romeo lajkam crticu jako  :Smile:  Sad i dalje neka sve ide po p.s-u
*lea13 & ema 1* žao mi je da je počelo brljaviti  :Love:

----------


## Romeo85

Tnx cure, a jel to nebi mogla biti implantacija... ja vjerujem da ce sve biti ok i da ne krvarite jako..drzim fige...

----------


## Rominka

Romeo, nakon onog ludila s js ova crtica je predivna! Zelim ti da beta pokaze lijepu brojku  :Smile:

----------


## lola32

Romeo sretno sutra!!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Rominka, daa ono je bilo strasno....puno sam mirovala i pazila na sve i svasta a opet laganini se vracala u svoj normalan zivot...i eto vidis, dvije crtice me razveselile...i nadam se da ce biti sve ok dalje...javim vam sve sutra cim saznam  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Lea13 nista jos nije gotovo. Beta ce pokazati pravo stanje. Mozda je to zaostala krv od implatacije. Drzim fige

----------


## Romeo85

Cure beta 25.09 danas 13dnt.
Nije dobro jel da?
Ponavljam u pon.

----------


## jejja

13 dnt blastica? Ne djeluje mi obecavajuce  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

za blasticu nisko  :Undecided: 
ima iznimaka, ali u pravilu nije dobro
drz se i ponovi betu za dva dana

----------


## Romeo85

Da, blastica.

----------


## ema 1

Romeo držim fige za najbolji ishod

Lea kakvo je stanje kod tebe jesi radila test?

----------


## Zenii

Romeo, držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok

----------


## LF2

> Lea tebi i ostalim curama želim vise sreće, ja nažalost već curim.
> 
> Cure dali neko zna sto je sve potrebno za FET u Petrovoj ?
> I koja bi debljina endometrija bila ok za transfer, bojim se da je endo bio predebel 13mm na dan punkcije?


Nista nije potrebno za FET...ides sljedeci ciklus i to je to. Drzim fige.
Mene zanima ako je netko bio na kariogramu, kako ide procedura? Naruceni smo u 5.mj.na Rebru.
Odlucila sam radit kariogram i faktore trombofilije sad kad cekam svoj prirodni IVF. Sta cu...

----------


## ema 1

Lf2
Neznam dali trebaju Testovi na HIV i hepatitis jer mi vrijede do 7 mjeseca nisam sigurna kada cu ići na FET ovaj ciklus sad nemogu zbog posla možda idući ako ne onda tek u 9 mj.
Koji dc se ide na 1 uzv?

----------


## lea13

Evo cure da se javim! Cjeli dan sam bila u šopingu pa nisam stigla. Ja sam sinoć otpisala svoj postupak, ali mi se danas vratila nada. nakon što sam obrisala ono malo smeđeg na wc papiru sinoć nije mi se više ništa javljalo, čak ni danas cijeli dan. Jedino kad sam stavljala utriće ostalo mi na prstu malo žučkastog, ali ne smeđeg  iscjetka. Do sada bi mi se taj iscjedak od svoje pojave uvijek samo pojačavao, a nikad se smanjivao. pa mi je eto to vratilo nadu. test sam bezvoljna napravila sinoć pa opet  jutros 7dpt i naravno bio je negativan. Ali nakon nekog vremena mi se učinilo da se pojavila neka sjena na mjestu gdje treba biti crtica, i to samo na ovom jutros a na onom sinoć ništa. Test je zapravo ona trakica one pregnancy strip test. ne zanm koliko je ona osjetljiva, ali mi do sada nikada ništa nije pokazalo, ni sjenu a napravila sam ih stotinu, osim naravno kad sam bila trudna. Ali mislim da nije ni moglo pokazati, mislim da je 7 dan ipak rano. Sad se mislim bi li radila sutra ili ne.

----------


## lea13

Ema, za FET ti trebaju brisevi i hepatitis( ali samo tvoji, ne i od muža), moj dr. ih drži valjanim 6 mjeseci. Ideš na ultrazvuk ovisno o tome koliki su ti ciklusi. trebalo bi krenuti od . dana, ali ja idem od 10., jer imam duže cikluse i nije mi ovulacija nikad prije 14 og dana. Uglavnom prati se rast folikula, otprilike svaki drugi dan i čeka se da on pukne. Kad pukne to se smatra danom ovulacije, dakle nulti dan a peti dan ( jer ti imaš blastice ako sam dobro shvatila) dolaziš na transfer. I ako prežive odmrzavanje obavš transfer i to je to! Nema pikanja, nema punkcije, čisto blaženstvo, samo mi je najgore ono iščekivanje jesu li mrvice žive i hoće li biti transfera.

----------


## lea13

Lf2 , kad sam se već raspisala evo da i tebi odgovorim. ja sam radila kariogram, ali u Splitu. Ne znam je li ZG ista procedura.Imaš detaljno na temi kariogram ( roda i forum) opisana moja iskustva pa pročitaj, da ovdje ne skrečem s teme. Uglavnom, vadiš krv, nakon pet dana zoveš da vidiš da li podigla kultura, ako je onda dobro , ako ne onda moraš ponovo vaditi. Ja sam čekala rezultate sedam mjeseci, a trebali doći za dva i po mjeseca,ali kažem to je Split,ne mora tako biti i na Rebru, ispalila sam tamo na živce....   :gaah:

----------


## LF2

> Lf2
> Neznam dali trebaju Testovi na HIV i hepatitis jer mi vrijede do 7 mjeseca nisam sigurna kada cu ići na FET ovaj ciklus sad nemogu zbog posla možda idući ako ne onda tek u 9 mj.
> Koji dc se ide na 1 uzv?


Mene nije nista trazio. I meni su brisevi i papa stariji bili od godinu dana. 
Reko mi je da dođem 9dc al s obzirom da imam duge cikluse moze i 12dc. Nekako je to sve islo lezerno. N

----------


## Jolica30

Romeo nemora biti da je gotovo, negdje je bio link na stranice sa izracunom bete po danima i za blasticu 13. dan bi trebala biti oko 32 tako da jos nista nije izgubljeno.

----------


## LF2

> Lf2 , kad sam se već raspisala evo da i tebi odgovorim. ja sam radila kariogram, ali u Splitu. Ne znam je li ZG ista procedura.Imaš detaljno na temi kariogram ( roda i forum) opisana moja iskustva pa pročitaj, da ovdje ne skrečem s teme. Uglavnom, vadiš krv, nakon pet dana zoveš da vidiš da li podigla kultura, ako je onda dobro , ako ne onda moraš ponovo vaditi. Ja sam čekala rezultate sedam mjeseci, a trebali doći za dva i po mjeseca,ali kažem to je Split,ne mora tako biti i na Rebru, ispalila sam tamo na živce....


Ajmeee 7 mjeseci? Idem citat na temi kariogram.

----------


## Varnica

Ja sam na Rebru kariogram čekala 4 mjeseca. Ali bilo je ljeto pa možda zbog godišnjih.

----------


## lea13

> Romeo nemora biti da je gotovo, negdje je bio link na stranice sa izracunom bete po danima i za blasticu 13. dan bi trebala biti oko 32 tako da jos nista nije izgubljeno.


To se ne odnosi na dan nakon transfera, već nakon ovulacije.14 dan nakon ovulacije je zapravo 9dnt blastice i beta bi trebala biti 48, 15 dan 59, 16 dan 95, 17dan 132, 18 dan 292 itd.Dakle 13dnt blastice odgovara 18dno. Ali to je ako se sve odvija školski, a svaki organizam je jedinka za sebe. Možda je jednostavno došlo do kasne implatacije. Beta nije baš njbolja, ali bitno je da se povečava i pravilno dupla. Koliko sam pratila forume bilo je i manjih beta, pa su se pravilno duplale i sve završilo ok. Samo sad nisam sigurna koji je to bio dan nakon transfera tj. ovulacije.

----------


## chiara

Lea13 totalno si me razludila sa tim ranim testom... Buduci ja nikad nisam koristila taj sa crticama vec digitalni i nema dileme onda jutros napravim cyclotest 9dnt (znam da sam nenormalna al jbg) i pojavi se druga crta ali puno svjetljija od prve... Sta to znaci....???

----------


## lea13

Cure moje, dobro jutro!!! Meni je danas 8dnt dviju blastica, i napravila sam jutros ne jedan, već tri testa.( ona trakica o kojoj sam jučer pisala) Na sva tri se pojavila  druga crtica, svijetla, jako svijetla, ali vidljiva.  Jučer je bila samo sjena koju si mogao vidjeti samo pod određenim kutom, ali se tek  nešto naziralo.Mislila sam da sam luda. Danas je, čini mi se i poprimila mala roze boje. I da, pojavile su se u kratkom roku, čim se trakica malo osuši. Smeđarenja zasad još uvijek nema, nemam temperaturu,nemam nikakvih bolova pa čak ni one pred mengu. Sad me to brine! Brinulo bi me i da ih imam. Ja se cure, niti mogu veseliti, niti vjerovati.  Predobro je  da bi bilo istinito.

----------


## chiara

> Cure moje, dobro jutro!!! Meni je danas 8dnt dviju blastica, i napravila sam jutros ne jedan, već tri testa.( ona trakica o kojoj sam jučer pisala) Na sva tri se pojavila  druga crtica, svijetla, jako svijetla, ali vidljiva.  Jučer je bila samo sjena koju si mogao vidjeti samo pod određenim kutom, ali se tek  nešto naziralo.Mislila sam da sam luda. Danas je, čini mi se i poprimila mala roze boje. I da, pojavile su se u kratkom roku, čim se trakica malo osuši. Smeđarenja zasad još uvijek nema, nemam temperaturu,nemam nikakvih bolova pa čak ni one pred mengu. Sad me to brine! Brinulo bi me i da ih imam. Ja se cure, niti mogu veseliti, niti vjerovati.  Predobro je  da bi bilo istinito.


Ma to je to ne trebas vise trosit testove sad vadi betu da budes mirna i da bude sve skolski...

----------


## lea13

> Lea13 totalno si me razludila sa tim ranim testom... Buduci ja nikad nisam koristila taj sa crticama vec digitalni i nema dileme onda jutros napravim cyclotest 9dnt (znam da sam nenormalna al jbg) i pojavi se druga crta ali puno svjetljija od prve... Sta to znaci....???


Ha ha ,Chiara vidiš koliko sam u šoku uopće nisam vidila tvoj post. koji dan ti je bio transfer? Ali zapravo zašto pitam? Ako se pojavila crta onda je to to, pogotovo sa tim digitalnim testom. Ne može biti ni tamna tako rano. Ja sam radila test, doduše navečer, i nakon što sam popila sto litara vode kada sam posumnjala da mi nešto nije u redu ( menga nije stajala, bila vanmaternična) i crtica je bila dosta svjetlija od kontrolne a beta je iste večeri bila više od 500. Prije nego sam otišla na ginekologiju, jer nisam bila sigurna u ove testove kupila sam digitalni, nasilu pila vode da imam što popišati ( oprostite na izrazu) i plus se pojavio odmah, ali je isto bio dosta svjetliji od kontrolne crte. Kad sam to pričala dr. crkao od smjeha, ja ga pitam ( taman ležim na stolu prije ultrazvuka) pa ima li trudnoće, on nije ništa vidio ali je rekao: pa naravno da ima, ne bi vam test pokazao da nema.( onda su slijedile loše vijesti, ali nadam se da je to sad prošlost i da mi se neće ponoviti)Dakle, mislim da je to kod tebe s digitalnim to. Ja ću ga danas ići kupiti , i čuvam ga ponedjeljak, ili možda za sutra. 
Pomagaj, imaš li ti kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Romeo85

Lea jucer je po punkciji znaci bio 18dno, a nakon transfera 13 dan. Prepustila sam se, sta mora biti ce, cekam ponedjeljak.. ovo je ipak bio prvi transfer tako da si ne budem dopustila ogromno razocaranje, imam jos materijala, budem ponovila postupak za koji mjesec. Ovaj ciklus je moje tijelo svasta proslo, tako da ni nije cudo ako ode nakon traume od punkcije i hipera. Znam  da jos nista nije gotovo, jos dva dana cu zivjeti u neizvjesnosti a onda cu se pomiriti sa stvarnoscu kako god bilo. Mozda se mrva izbori, i pokaze mi zube od pocetka  :Smile: 
Zenii, Jolica, ostale curke hvala na podrsci... i ja vama zelim srecu u svemu sta vas ocekuje...

----------


## Majjaa

Chiara i Lea predivne vijesti za dobro jutro!!! Čestitam od srca i to je to ako je test pokazao nema više brige nego odmah u ponedjeljak betu....mene je još strah napraviti test jer nemam nikakvih simptoma pa ću čekati ponedjeljak.

----------


## Majjaa

> Lea jucer je po punkciji znaci bio 18dno, a nakon transfera 13 dan. Prepustila sam se, sta mora biti ce, cekam ponedjeljak.. ovo je ipak bio prvi transfer tako da si ne budem dopustila ogromno razocaranje, imam jos materijala, budem ponovila postupak za koji mjesec. Ovaj ciklus je moje tijelo svasta proslo, tako da ni nije cudo ako ode nakon traume od punkcije i hipera. Znam  da jos nista nije gotovo, jos dva dana cu zivjeti u neizvjesnosti a onda cu se pomiriti sa stvarnoscu kako god bilo. Mozda se mrva izbori, i pokaze mi zube od pocetka 
> Zenii, Jolica, ostale curke hvala na podrsci... i ja vama zelim srecu u svemu sta vas ocekuje...


Bitno da je beta pokazala da se nešto događa, možda stvarno kasna implatacija ali trudnoća je tu...držim fige da sve dobro prođe

----------


## ema 1

Lea i Chiara čestitam na plusevima
Sretno do kraja.
Lea koji ti je to transfer po redu jel to možda bio FET?
Za boju crtice nema veze bitno da je tu, jačina boje je nebitna.

----------


## lea13

Romeo, slažem se s Majjom, bitno da ima bete. Koliko sam shvatila ovo ti je prvi transfer, i već se nešto dogodilo.Meni je ovo sedmi i izgleda da bi tek sad moglo biti pomaka. Ali nije ni otpisano sve. Što se tiče tablice bete tako je , odnosi se na dan ovulacije a ne na dan transfera, jer dan transfera može biti .2,3. 5. dan, i zametak se ovisno o starosti drugačije razvija i počinje lučiti hormon bete.Ali čim je jednom došlo do trudnoće, doći će opet. Ipak se nadam se da ćeš nas u ponedjeljak iznenaditi s betom.Osim toga13dt mi se čini rano za vađenje bete, zato dr. to i ne vole,upravo da bi se izbjegla ovakva mučenja.ja betu vadim tek idući pon. 17dt, i to dr. rekao da ćemo staviti malo "ranije". Doduše kbc RI je poznata po kasnom vađenju bete. Samo strpljenja! Ja ti se divim kako si izdržala onu punkciju, i da ti je tijelo uopće reagiralo. Ali eto sve je u Božjim rukama. Koliko imaš smrzlića?

----------


## lea13

> Lea i Chiara čestitam na plusevima
> Sretno do kraja.
> Lea koji ti je to transfer po redu jel to možda bio FET?
> Za boju crtice nema veze bitno da je tu, jačina boje je nebitna.


Ema, hvala ali bojim se još veseliti i primati čestitke.A tek slijedi beta, ultrazvuk, ajoooj. Dok ne izađem iz bolnice s bebom u rukama, neću reći gotovo je. Imala sam dva prirodna IVF ( sve savršeno, svaki put transfer osmostaničnog embrija treći dan. beta nula), Zatim je slijedio stimulirani ( imala 19 jajnih stanica) od toga ET jedne blastice, FET dviju i ništa Ostalih devet stanica zaledili u slamčicu po 4 i 5 stanica,pa išla na sekundarni ET.Prvi put bila dva sedmerostanična embrija ( od 4 zaleđene)- ništa, a drugi od 5 stanica jedna prezivjela, nije se oplodila  i nije bilo transfera. Drugi stimulirani ( 4. ivf) bilo 12 stanica, ostalo 5 blastica, jedna vraćena ET - ništa,. Smrznute po dvije za dva FET-a.Išla na prvi FET- nisu preživjele odmrzavanje, u međuvremenu imala onu vanmaterničnu iz kućne radinosti i sad evo drugi FET. dakle, 4 postupka, 7 transfera, ( od mogućih 9) i već se psihički bila spremila za 6. mj u novi stimulirani. :Trči:  Sad ćemo vidjeti što će biti dalje, krečemo sutra od ponavljanje testa...

----------


## lea13

Majjaa, koji ti je dan transfera i kad je bio transfer?

----------


## laura33

Lea i Chiara cestitam na plusicima!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Ajme neznam jer prvo je bila skroz svjetla i onda je nakon nekoliko dobila ok boju al proslo je do tad 10 min zato me strah jer pise ocitati nakon 5 min... Nemam iskustva sa tim testovima pa zato sam luda... Al ponovit cu sutra clearblue digitalni jer ga vec imam doma pa da budem sigurna...

----------


## Fabjana

Gestacijska vrecica s zumanjcanom...5+1...beta hcg 8922

----------


## lea13

> Ajme neznam jer prvo je bila skroz svjetla i onda je nakon nekoliko dobila ok boju al proslo je do tad 10 min zato me strah jer pise ocitati nakon 5 min... Nemam iskustva sa tim testovima pa zato sam luda... Al ponovit cu sutra clearblue digitalni jer ga vec imam doma pa da budem sigurna...


A što bi rekla da vidiš moje crtice. Jedva se vidu, gotovo i nemaju boju. Ni ja nemam puno iskustva s pozitivnim testovima, ali zato imam s negativnim. Kad nije bilo trudnoće nije bilo ni crtice, stavljala sam ja njega na svjetlo, svjetiljku, izlazila na balkon , pa palila dva svjetla,pa tri svjetla, buljila u njega po deset minuta i ništa. Ni c od crtice. Sad idem svakih pet minuta gledati testove da vidim je li crtica još tu. I vidi se, jedva ali vidi se. Napravila sam ja test i treći dan, nije je bilo i nije se pojavila ni nakon pet dana. A ove od jučer i danas su još uvijek tu.  Čim je on pokazao crticu i to odmah, ne brini. Kupila sami ja  clearblue, pa ga možda uradim sutra, ili u pon. jer u pon. i tako moram po utrogestane i uputnicu za betu, te da vidim hoće li mi produžiti bolovanje.

----------


## Katjuša

*chiara i lea* super za crtice-plusiće! Znam da ima straha sad ali pomalo, dan po dan i vibram da sve bude u redu  :Wink:

----------


## lea13

Hvala Laura i Katjuša!

----------


## una99

Lea13 čestitam, ja sam odmah posumljala da ti je smeđarenje zaostala krv implatacije.
Chiara i Fabjana čestitam.
Romeo drzim fige za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## Majjaa

> Majjaa, koji ti je dan transfera i kad je bio transfer?


9. dan od transfera trodnevnog embrija ili 12dnt...isto kao i chiari ali ne usudim se raditi test....ti samo bez straha biti će sve ok, korak po korak...

----------


## lea13

> Lea13 čestitam, ja sam odmah posumljala da ti je smeđarenje zaostala krv implatacije.
> Chiara i Fabjana čestitam.
> Romeo drzim fige za pravilno duplanje.


Hvala Una. Točno u isto vrijeme mi je počelo brljavljenje i u prošlom postupku, i nadala sam se da je impltacijsko ( ipak je to 6dt), ali ono se nastavilo i prokrvarila već 10 dan, zato sam sad već bila sve otpisala. Ali, hvala Bogu sad ga više nema, i nadam se da se neće pojaviti. Isto svako malo idem na wc provjeriti je li sve čisto!

----------


## lea13

> 9. dan od transfera trodnevnog embrija ili 12dnt...isto kao i chiari ali ne usudim se raditi test....ti samo bez straha biti će sve ok, korak po korak...


Misliš 12dno ( nakon ovulacije) i 9dnt( nakon transfera)? Nemoj se još igrati živcima. Ja sam ga napravila tako rano, jer sam zbog smeđarenja već bila otpisala postupak. Možeš ga raditi 11dnt, tad bi trebalo nešto pokazati.

----------


## chiara

Jutroooo... Digatalni plusic imamo(10dnt)!!!!

----------


## chiara

... sad sam mirnija a opet me lovi strah bete da ne bi bilo padanja... 

Romeo85 ti svu srecu stvarno ima beta raznoraznih ja sam imala ogromnu u 2 postupku pa je sve propalo zato drzim fige za duplanje...
Majja neka bude i u tebe plusic brzo ... A beta lijepa  :Smile: 

Fabijana to je super novost blizanci auuuu bit ce veselo kod vas... :Wink:

----------


## Majjaa

> ... sad sam mirnija a opet me lovi strah bete da ne bi bilo padanja... 
> 
> Romeo85 ti svu srecu stvarno ima beta raznoraznih ja sam imala ogromnu u 2 postupku pa je sve propalo zato drzim fige za duplanje...
> Majja neka bude i u tebe plusic brzo ... A beta lijepa 
> 
> Fabijana to je super novost blizanci auuuu bit ce veselo kod vas...


To su lijepe vijesti  :Smile:  sutra će beta više reći a možda i kod tebe budu dvojceki kad je tako rano plus se pokazao  :Smile: 
Jel imaš nekih simptoma?

----------


## lea13

Toooooooooooooooo Chiara!  Ja sam isto radila jutros, ali opet s trakicom. Crtica je jača, čak ima i rozu boju i pojavila se ful brzo!Nije loše za 9dnt. Digitalac čuvam za sutra. Kad vadiš betu, ja tek idući ponedjeljak. Ne znam kako ću izdržati do tad. 
Od simptoma imam samo napade vručine navečer i ujutro ko neku drhtavicu. Nemam temperaturu, ali su mi se zato počele iscrtavati plave kapilare na cikama. :Very Happy: 
Romeo, sretno sutra!
Majjaa, ajde baci i ti jedan testić pa da se proveselimo i za tebe! :fige:

----------


## Katjuša

chiara čestitam!! 
Majjaa samo i ti nastavi niz  :Smile: 

Romeo neka se beta lijepo dupla, sretno sutra!

----------


## Romeo85

Cure hvala na podrsci...sutra popodne cu znati kakav je nalaz pa vam javim.

Chiara drzim fige da bude lijepa beta. Cestitke za +...  :Smile: 

Lea, mislim da je to to....  :Smile: 

Majja pisni jedan pa nam javi.  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Lea, sad sam tek vidjela da si pitala jel imam smrzlica. Imam ih jos 9, i da prvi je postupak. Ako ne upali sada napadamo za dva ciklusa ponovno. 

Fabjana, odlicna beta, cestitam.  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

> Nista nije potrebno za FET...ides sljedeci ciklus i to je to. Drzim fige.
> Mene zanima ako je netko bio na kariogramu, kako ide procedura? Naruceni smo u 5.mj.na Rebru.
> Odlucila sam radit kariogram i faktore trombofilije sad kad cekam svoj prirodni IVF. Sta cu...


Za kariogram na Rebru - mi smo bili početkom 9/2015 i nalaze čekali 2 mjeseca, dobili ih početkom 11/2015. Najprije smo imali razgovor sa doktorom, samo je sa mnom dr razgovarao, a onda smo išli oboje na vađenje krvi. Rekli su ako nešto ne bude ok da će nas zvati.

----------


## lea13

Cure što ima kod vas novog? Kod mene nisu baš sjajne vijesti. Jutros mi je bilo malo crvene svježe krvi na papiru. Do sada se nije ponovno pojavilo. Napravila sam digitalni test, pokazao se plus.Ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu za betu. 11dnt samo 35,2 . U  srijedu ponavljam, nisam baš optimistična, iako dr. kaže da je samo bitno da se pravilno poveča u srijedu, a da je do krvarenja moglo doći zbog čišćenja sluznice, jer to očekivano vrijeme menstruacije. Baš se osječam totalno dotučena. 
Romeo, izgleda da smo ja i ti u sličnoj situaciji. Molim te, javi lijepe vijesti!

----------


## lea13

10 dnt mi je danas , ne 11. Vidi se da sam u totalnoj  komi. Imam osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas procuriti!

----------


## Romeo85

Cure, danas beta 3.80
Vise srece drugi puta. A to ce biti uskoro, u 6 mj trcim po smrzlice.. Sad cekam mengu..smeđarenje je tu, stalno nesto cekam  :Undecided:  
Ludnica...

Lea, ne mora to biti losa beta, ipak je to te 11dnt, ja sam radila dva dana poslije pa je bila 10 niza. Zelim ti lijepo duplanje i neka te preskoci ova moja situacija. Samo pozitivno i polako.

----------


## antonija15

brzo će 6.mj.,ja sam u 10.mj.imala transfer kako su rekli savršene blastociste pa ništa,a veću 12.sam imala FET blastice koja nije bila baš neke kvalitete,a ta "ne baš kvalitetna"blastica upravo se koprca u mom trbuhu tako da samo hrabro naprijed :fige:

----------


## Yarmmai

uh što volim čut takve pozitivne priče kad "ne baš kvalitetna" blastica uspije! To daje nadu! 
Čestitam antonija!

----------


## lea13

> Cure, danas beta 3.80
> Vise srece drugi puta. A to ce biti uskoro, u 6 mj trcim po smrzlice.. Sad cekam mengu..smeđarenje je tu, stalno nesto cekam  
> Ludnica...
> 
> Lea, ne mora to biti losa beta, ipak je to te 11dnt, ja sam radila dva dana poslije pa je bila 10 niza. Zelim ti lijepo duplanje i neka te preskoci ova moja situacija. Samo pozitivno i polako.


Hvala, ako ne uspije pratit ćemo se u 6 mj. danas mi je ipak 10. a ne 11. dnt,ali se bojim da ću procuriti. Samo da se opet nešto ne zakomplicira, tipa vanmaternične i slično. Dobro je, kad već  nije rasla,  da se beta spusti prema nuli. Bar tu možeš odahnuti.

----------


## Romeo85

Ako je 10dan onda jos bolje... mislim da ce to sve biti dobro, jos je jako rano za suditi, javi u srijedu.
Da, bar znam da ne budem morala na kiretazu, ovako ce otici samo. Ja ti zelim srecu, nemoj sada ni razmisljati sta ces ako ne uspije. Za to imas vremena, pricekaj da vidis kakva ce biti situacija, drzim fige da sve bude ok.

Antonija, bas mi je drago cuti takvo iskustvo, odmah me nahrani pozitivnom energijom.... sretno do kraja, nek se bebica koprca, to je jako bitno...  :Smile:

----------


## una99

Romeo nek sljedeci put bude dobitni
Lea13 drzim fige za pravilno duplanje

----------


## jejja

Romeo zao mi je. Ali svaka biokemijska dobar je znak da se moze uloviti.

----------


## chiara

Romeo zao mi je al samo hrabro dalje nema odustajanja... :Kiss: )

Lea nije to strasno malo jer je 10 dan budi optimisticna i zelim cuti za dva dana da se poduplala...
Ja sutra idem vaditi betu pa vam javim nalaz nisam htjela danas jer su mi iz ivf-a napisali na 12dnt da javim pa eto jedva cekam sutra...

----------


## Katjuša

Romeo žao mi je   :Love:  Neka bude uspješno sa smrzlićima 
lea13 kakvo je stanje? Nije bilo više sukrvice? Nadam se lijepoj beti sutra kod tebe

chiara kad su rezultati bete? Jesi vadila danas?

----------


## chiara

12dnt beta 213,50.... Jupiiii sad cekamo duplanje... Sta mislite koliko je to visoko jel moguce da su se oba primila....???

----------


## una99

Chiara  :Very Happy:

----------


## lea13

Super Chiara. Beta je odlična! Katjuša, krvarenja nije bilo od onog jučer ujutro, ali mi je iscjedak od utrića onako žučkast,nije više skroz bijel i sad je bilo jedna, dvi smečkastie mrvice, što inače upućuje na smeđarenje, tako da se ne nadam previše. Bilo bi mi draže da sutra beta bude manja, nego da se ne poveća dovoljno. Imam još uvijek traume od vanmaternične. Javim se sutra!

----------


## lea13

Maajja, gdje si se ti sakrila? Što je s tobom? Jesi radila test?

----------


## Majjaa

> Maajja, gdje si se ti sakrila? Što je s tobom? Jesi radila test?


Lea, ja sam imala dvije vanmatericne trudnoće i dobro znam kako je to, a ovaj put smeđarenje, pozitivan test ali na žalost biokemijska danas mi beta samo 8 tako da za sad ništa....tebi još ima nade da bude sve ok što ti od srca želim..javi se sutra sa lijepim vijestima

----------


## Majjaa

> 12dnt beta 213,50.... Jupiiii sad cekamo duplanje... Sta mislite koliko je to visoko jel moguce da su se oba primila....???


Jeeeej čestitam, neka budu duplici...

----------


## Romeo85

Chiara, odlicna beta....  :Very Happy: 
Ostale cure  :grouphug:

----------


## chiara

Cure hvala vam...sa vama je sve lakše... :Smile: 

Majja joj jako mi je žao baš sam mislila kako smo se pratile da će i tebi biti uspješno...ali nema predaje hrabro dalje...

Lea drzim fige da beta sutra puno skoči.... :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Chiara ,evo moje iskustvo, 3.dan vracena dvije 8stanicne mrvice, 10dan transfera beta 124 ,jedna mrvica odlucila ostati  :Wink: 
Tako da po mom nekom proracunu mislim da je jedna...ali ko zna  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Chiara - ma neke budu i dvije  :Smile: 
Lea - držimo fige da danas javiš dobre vijesti

ja moram priznati da se sve više brinem. Betu vadim u petak, al sad više ne osjećam apsolutno nikakav simptom. Spava mi se - al kakvo je vrijeme nije ni čudno. Idem češće piškit al tak mi je hladno da mi ni to nije čudno.
Isto tako mislim da si umišljam da mi je povremeno malo muka - ne znam.

Cure kakve vi imate sve simptome? Danas mi je 9 dnt 3 js.

----------


## ema 1

Yammai
Sutra već možeš test napraviti

Lea gdje si čekamo dobre vjesti

----------


## angie17

Ja cu ti reci iz svog iskustva s obzirom na to da sam kao i svi svaki dan kao luda iscekivala simptome...do 8.dana sam imala neka boluckanja ,grceve, grudi me bolile a onda cini mi se da je bio 8.dan svi simptomi su prestali mislila sam gotovo je, onda deveti dan test pozitivan,deseti dan lijepa betica  :Smile: 
Tako da ne brini ako nema simptoma....

----------


## lea13

Evo me s očekivano lošim vijestima. Beta  s 35,2 pala na  32,6. Da je bar pala više. Valjda neće biti nikakvih posljedica. Nisam uhvatila svog dr., već je bio zatvorio, ali na svoju ruku prestajem s utrićima i naravno s fragminom. Sutra mi dr. radi popodne pa ću mu odnijeti nalaz, mislim daneću morati ponavljati, pogotovo ako prokrvarim. Što vi kažete.

----------


## Yarmmai

> Yammai
> Sutra već možeš test napraviti


i budem  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

Lea nadam se da nećeš morati na kiretazu moja nije padala nego je rasla pa sam morala u 9 tt na kiretazu.
Kakvi su ti planovi za dalje?
Ja idem prije feta na konzultacije i eventualno dodatne pretrage histeroskopiju Itd. Nakon 4 transfera i 1 blighted ovum bi valjda trebalo jos nesto napraviti.

----------


## Yarmmai

> Ja cu ti reci iz svog iskustva s obzirom na to da sam kao i svi svaki dan kao luda iscekivala simptome...do 8.dana sam imala neka boluckanja ,grceve, grudi me bolile a onda cini mi se da je bio 8.dan svi simptomi su prestali mislila sam gotovo je, onda deveti dan test pozitivan,deseti dan lijepa betica 
> Tako da ne brini ako nema simptoma....


hvala ti angie!

----------


## lea13

> Lea nadam se da nećeš morati na kiretazu moja nije padala nego je rasla pa sam morala u 9 tt na kiretazu.
> Kakvi su ti planovi za dalje?
> Ja idem prije feta na konzultacije i eventualno dodatne pretrage histeroskopiju Itd. Nakon 4 transfera i 1 blighted ovum bi valjda trebalo jos nesto napraviti.


Ja sam radila dodatne pretrage nakon 5. neuspješnog transfera, kariogram ,čimbenike trombofilije itd. sad kad sam imala vanmaterničnu mi je dr. rekao da je iskoristio laporaskopiju da pregleda jajnike, ovaj jajovod što je ostao i maternicu i da mu sve izgleda ok. Trenutno nemam snage za bilo kakve daljnje pretage tipa histeroskopije itd. Imam pravo na još dva stimulirana, pa ako sad bude sve ok. i normalno dobijem mengu pokušati u 6 mj. ponovo na stimulirani, i na jesen odraditi koji FET, ako bude smrzlića. Ako ne uspije pokušat ću privatno jedan postupak. Razmišljam o Citu u Splitu. Ima li tko iskustva tamo, ili preporučujete neku drugu privatnu kliniku?

----------


## Majjaa

Lea žao mi je....

----------


## LF2

Ja sam radila faktore trombofilije nakon jednog IVF-a i jednog FET-a. Prije toga dvije biokemijske i vanmaternicna. 
Imam super ginekologicu pa mi dala uputnice. Jos bi i histeroskopiju i onda cu pricat o sreći. Jer mi ovo nema smisla da nas se ne salje na nikakve pretrage, stimulira nas se, rade punkcije, transferi....i ak uspije uspije...Ocito nesto nije u redu da bi se moglo ostaviti slucaju. Nismo svi isti i trebalo bi nas se gledati kao individue a ne sve po istoj špranci. 
Morala sam ovo izbacit iz sebe  :Sad:  ljuta sam i tuzna kad nekom ne uspije...
I sve te stimulacije...nadam se da necemo imati nikakve posljedice od toga...

----------


## lea13

Majjaa, hvala ti. I meni je zao zbog tebe. Baš smo se izredale ovh dana s tim biokemijskim. 
LF2, potpisujem sve što si napisala! Znači ja i ti smo u sličnoj situaciji. C

Majjaa i LF,kako su vam se dogodile vanmaternične? Prirodno ili iz postupka? 
Ne mogu izdržati a da ne pitam, što ove biokemijske znače. Vidila sam na forumu riječi utjehe da je to dobar znak, ali me nije toliko prije interesiralo. Pa me zanima, jesu li to stvarno riječi utjehe ili ima nešto u tome.

----------


## Yarmmai

> Ja cu ti reci iz svog iskustva s obzirom na to da sam kao i svi svaki dan kao luda iscekivala simptome...do 8.dana sam imala neka boluckanja ,grceve, grudi me bolile a onda cini mi se da je bio 8.dan svi simptomi su prestali mislila sam gotovo je, onda deveti dan test pozitivan,deseti dan lijepa betica 
> Tako da ne brini ako nema simptoma....


hvala ti angie!

----------


## LF2

> Majjaa, hvala ti. I meni je zao zbog tebe. Baš smo se izredale ovh dana s tim biokemijskim. 
> LF2, potpisujem sve što si napisala! Znači ja i ti smo u sličnoj situaciji. C
> 
> Majjaa i LF,kako su vam se dogodile vanmaternične? Prirodno ili iz postupka? 
> Ne mogu izdržati a da ne pitam, što ove biokemijske znače. Vidila sam na forumu riječi utjehe da je to dobar znak, ali me nije toliko prije interesiralo. Pa me zanima, jesu li to stvarno riječi utjehe ili ima nešto u tome.


Dvije biokemijske, jedna prirodno druga sa klomifenom. Iskreno za njih mozda ni ne bi znala da nisam manijakalno vadila bete...al bolje znati. 
Nakon toga vanmaternicna, ciljani odnosi stimulirana Puregonom. Nemam lijevi jajovod.

----------


## LF2

Po meni su biokemijske dobar znak jer kod mene konkretno dolazi do oplodnje al zasto se ne moze zadrzati ili dalje razvijati??? I na IVF-u sve super. Od 4 jajne stanice sve 4 se oplodile. Prije toga...od nekoliko ciljanih odnosa ispada da sam tri puta ostala trudna (biokemijske i vanmaternicna). Jos cemo i taj kariogram pa cemo vidjet, makar ne vjerujem da je to. Faktori trombofilije su za sad dobri...jos cekam 2-3 pretrage.
Kod mene su ti dugi ciklusi, vrlo oskudne menge i ne bas uvijek prisutne ovulacije.

----------


## lea13

> Dvije biokemijske, jedna prirodno druga sa klomifenom. Iskreno za njih mozda ni ne bi znala da nisam manijakalno vadila bete...al bolje znati. 
> Nakon toga vanmaternicna, ciljani odnosi stimulirana Puregonom. Nemam lijevi jajovod.


A ja sam ostala bez desnog. Što su ti rekli za ove biokemijske?

----------


## lea13

Valjda smo istovremeo pisale post....

----------


## lea13

> Po meni su biokemijske dobar znak jer kod mene konkretno dolazi do oplodnje al zasto se ne moze zadrzati ili dalje razvijati??? I na IVF-u sve super. Od 4 jajne stanice sve 4 se oplodile. Prije toga...od nekoliko ciljanih odnosa ispada da sam tri puta ostala trudna (biokemijske i vanmaternicna). Jos cemo i taj kariogram pa cemo vidjet, makar ne vjerujem da je to. Faktori trombofilije su za sad dobri...jos cekam 2-3 pretrage.
> Kod mene su ti dugi ciklusi, vrlo oskudne menge i ne bas uvijek prisutne ovulacije.


Ajde bar nešto. Kod mene je sve ok, i menge i ovulacije, super broj stanica na IVF-u, dobro se razvijaju itd., svaki put se oplode,ali opet ništa. Bitno da je ti kariogram bude dobar, ja imam mutacije PAI i MTHFR, i otkad sam na andolu dogodila se ta vanmaternična i ova biokemijska. Možda i bude nešto od svega toga.

----------


## una99

Lea žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## ema 1

Lea kod mene su kratki ciklusi, endo i jos svašta nesto, pa sam odlučila potražiti drugo mišljenje prije feta, jer u državnoj bolnici kažu da netreba ništa dodatno radit, meni to nema smisla jer godine mi idu a ništa se ne događa. Valjda se neće doktori ljutit sta idem na svoju ruku po drugo mišljenje jednostavno nemogu vise. Možda ce neko drugi vidjet problem koji oni ne vide. Tako da cu napraviti sve sto budem mogla u 8 mj planiram histero sa biopsijom privatno odradit i onda u idućem ciklusu naFET .

----------


## LF2

I ja sam mislilla nakon ovog prirodnog IVF-a, ako ne bude nista, na histeroskopiju privatno. Glupo mi je sto se ljute, pa moje zdravlje je u pitanju. Nek mi onda oni naprave. 
Ova moja bolnica je i poznata po tome da se dure jedni na druge. 
Na kraju krajeva svi mi imamo izbore...pitat cu ga.

----------


## Romeo85

Lea kad opet vadis betu? Zao mi je sto je pocela padati... mozda se ipak desi neko cedo, daj Boze.... ako nista, mozda se ipak budemo pratile u 6 mj. Ja danas napokon procurila, zivi potop... :Undecided: 

Yarmmai, drzim fige da sutra budu dvije crtice  :Smile:

----------


## lea13

> Lea kad opet vadis betu? Zao mi je sto je pocela padati... mozda se ipak desi neko cedo, daj Boze.... ako nista, mozda se ipak budemo pratile u 6 mj. Ja danas napokon procurila, zivi potop...
> 
> Yarmmai, drzim fige da sutra budu dvije crtice


Danas poslijepodne idem kod svog dr. , pa ću vidjeti.U kliniku nisam još ništa javljala. Već sinoć mi je krenula lagano svježa krv,tako da menga samo što nije. Mislim da beta pada, bar se nadam, ne bi ni htjela da sad malo poraste, jer realna sam , to bi bilo samo mučenje, i šanse da bude nešto su ravne nuli, samo se može nešto zakomplicirati. Ne volim sama sebi  davati lažne nade. Nemam snage ići u stimulirani u 6 mj, ali se nadam da ću je skupiti, jer ako odgodim idu godišnji, u 9. mj ne mogu, tek u 10. i eto prođe ova godina. Tako da mislim do Nove godime još ispucati ovaj postupak s Fet-ovima ako ih bude, pa ću u novi postupak pokušati privatno. Jedan neka ostane za rezervu.

----------


## Yarmmai

Nažalost nije bilo druge crtice jutros. I onda sam još obrisala par kapi roze krvi.... tak da mislim niš od mene u ovom postupku.

----------


## Romeo85

Lea samo hrabro...kako god zavrsilo, moras imati vjere za dalje. Mora uspjeti jednom. Znas kako kazu, upornost se isplati! Mislim da si ti gore napisala, ne znam sta je to ovaj mjesec s biokemijskim t.  :Undecided: 

Yarmmai, zao mi je, ali to nista ne mora znaciti. Drzim fige da nas u petak beta iznenadi..

----------


## chiara

Joj yarmmai zao mi je al pricekaj i betu svasta se moze dogoditi... 

Ja danas vadila betu i malo se zbedirala 14dnt 398,5 dr u ivf kaze da je to sve super da ne moram ponavljat nego sljedeci tjuzv... Mene strah sto se nije tocno poduplalabola je 12dmt 213,5...

----------


## una99

Chiara nemoj se bedirati, sad je najvaznije smiriti se radi bebice. Beta je ok, nemora duplanje biti bas skolski. Vjeruj svom doktoru jer da on misli da nevalja beta slao bi te opet vaditi betu. Opusti se i samo pozitivno misli  :Very Happy:

----------


## Majjaa

Slažem se sa una99....chiara beta je uredna  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Izgleda da mi mala ima sarlah jel moze to utjecat na plod poludila sam sad.. Ukutro idemo vadit bris da se vidi jeli ili ne.... Uzasno se bojim sad da to moze nastetit plodu jer smo spavale zajedno ljubile se i sl... Aaaa

----------


## lea13

Ja danas vadila betu i malo se zbedirala 14dnt 398,5 dr u ivf kaze da je to sve super da ne moram ponavljat nego sljedeci tjuzv... Mene strah sto se nije tocno poduplalabola je 12dmt 213,5...[/QUOTE]
 Chiara, beta ti je ok. Meni je beta bila 584 kad sam imala vanmaterniučnu i nakon 48 sati je porasla na šesto i nešto,ja doktoru  kažem "znam da se trebala poduplati", a on meni: pa i ne treba biti baš duplo, trebala bi biti bar oko devetsto i nešto, što je i mene iskreno iznenadilo. Tako da ja mislim da je tebi beta ok. 
 Što se tiče šarlaha, o tome ti ne znam ništa, ali  ne vjerujem da može štetiti, pogotovo ovako rano. Moja  je rodica prebolila vodene kozice dok je bila trudna i s bebom je bilo sve ok., iako su je svi dr. nagovarali na pobačaj.  U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## Paulina28

CURE IMAM PROBLEM
u 4 mj krenula sam na FET postupak , do postupka nije došlo jer nisam ovulirala pa mi je prebačen postupak za 5 mj!
Zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 7.4 , 28.4 imala sam krvarenje kao početak mestruacije i počela sam uzimati Estrofem ! 
Danas mi je prestalo krvarenje pa neznam šta se dešava !!!!!!
Neznam dali da nastavim uzimati estrofeme ?
Dali se to i vama dešavalo
LUDIM

----------


## 1latica

Paulina mislim da bi trebala nastaviti s terapijom. Čitala sam iskustva cura kojima je bilo isto kao tebi tj. Estrofem je umanjio krvarenje. Ili bi bilo najbolje nazvati MPO ginekologa (ili sestru) pa pitati.

----------


## mare157

Paulina nastavi s estrofemom i kuliraj. Ja sam ga sad pila 1.put u zivotu, od 18.dc. Stigla menga, trajala 3 dana s time da sam 2dc umirala od bolova i komadi su mi ispadali. Procitala sam negdje da je zbod estrofema, ali pitati cu i dr sta misli. U srijedu imam uzv, to mi je 8.dc

----------


## Romeo85

Curke, jel mi moze netko opisati kako ide FET postupak? Koji lijekovi se koriste i od kad se krece s pikanjem? Jel postoji opasnost od hipera u tijeku tog postupka?

----------


## Paulina28

Uzimati ću ih pa ćemo vidjeti! Usrijedu mi je prva folikumetrija pa ću vidjeti sta ce biti i razgovarati sa doktoricom o tom estrofemu! Sretno sa postupkom avatar

----------


## Paulina28

Od drugog dana menstruacije uzimas estrogen i 8 ili 9 dana ideš na folikumetrije i prate ti rast folikula! Kada ti prođe ovulacija i pukne folikul i od tog dana ovisi kakav imaš zametk tada ideš na embriotransfer! Jedino prije ET počinjes uzimati utrogenstan! Ne pikas se i nema hipera u tom postupku! Nadam se da sam ti dobro pojasnila,ako imaš pitanja pitaj! Meni je ovo prvi FET

----------


## željkica

Romeo,kad sam ja isla u fet postupak 12 dan ciklus sam dosla na uzv,dr je pratio kad je ovulacija i taj dan kad je racuna se kao da je bila punkcija i pocinjem s utrogestanima, transfer  sam uglavnom imala 5 dan jer sam imala blastociste.od ljekova sam samo na dan transfera i 5 dan od transfera  primula koragon inekciju to je potpora zutom tijelu.i to je to nista vise.

----------


## LF2

Isto ko i Zeljkica sa FET-om. Samo sto sam utrogestan pocela uzimati na dan transfera. Nikakva druga terapija. Sve nekako lezerno.
Je netko zna za prirodni postupak IVF-a jel ide anestezija za tu jednu js?
Reko mi je da cemo bez anestezije a ako hocu dat ce mi malo al kao nema potrebe.

----------


## Katjuša

LF2 u principu se ide bez anestezije u prirodnom i kad je mali broj stanica odnosno folikula. Možda ti daju nešto protiv bolova, ali anestezija - sumnjam..

----------


## antonija15

> Curke, jel mi moze netko opisati kako ide FET postupak? Koji lijekovi se koriste i od kad se krece s pikanjem? Jel postoji opasnost od hipera u tijeku tog postupka?


moj postupak za FET je išao ovako :Shock: d 1.dana ciklusa pikanje decapeptyla(dobila ukupno 7 ampula)
                                               od 2.dana ciklusa osim decapepyla pila sam estrofem 3x1,decortin1x1(to su ti tablete protiv odbacivanja) i andol 100 1x1,utrogestane sam počela uzimati 3 dana prije embriotransfera,do hipera mislim da ne može doći,s tim da sam estrofem,decortin i andol koristila sve do 7.tjedna trudnoće,a utrogestan koristim još uvijek

----------


## Sunce_st

Pozdrav svima...
Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo...
MM ima katastrofalan spermiogram - ekstremna oligosprenia, pa nam je mpo jedini nacin za bebicu...sa mnom sve ok. U 12.mjesecu prosle godine bili smo na ICSI, vracena dva odlicna 3.-dnevna embrija, a zamrzli smo 3 embrija.
Prvi put je bilo bezuspjesno, ja mirovala, svi se ponasali prema meni kao prema invalidu...kuhali, hranili me...bila napuhana kao zaba...test i beta negativni.
Zahvaljujuci smrznutim embrijima, prije 13 dana imali smo transfer sva 3 embrija.
Ovog puta sam odlucila ne mirovati, osim prva 3 dana nakon transfera, a nakon toga sam gustala...setnja, druzenje s prijateljima, malo kuhala...i sl. Ovog puta nikakvih simptoma, osim sto me strasno bole grudi i osjecam neko lagano stezanje u jajnicima. Inace imam pms u kojem sve sredjujem, sad mi je sve ravno. Doktor prepisao estrofem i utrogestane.
Sutra vadim betu i nadam se da ce biti velika.
Pusa svim curama koje cekaju svoj +
❤️❤️❤️

----------


## jejja

Sunce 3 blastice su vracene ili trodnevni? Koja klinika si?
Sretno i neka bude lijepa beta!

----------


## lolalita

Pozdrav cure...vračene 2 blastocista i danas mi je 7 dan pa me zanima kad mogu napravit prvi test?danas? :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## laura33

Pa probaj....neki osjetljivi test bi ti vec mogao pokazati blijedi plusic!  :Wink: 
Na 8 dan nakon transfera ja sam imala pozitivan Intim plus a on je osjetljivosti 25 ui.

----------


## lolalita

Jesam ali negativan,ništa novoga  :Nope:

----------


## laura33

Zao mi je, ali ne mora znaciti da je to to...koji si radila test?
Mislim koje osjetljivosti?
Ipak je 7 dnt vrlo rano...moze biti da se radi i o kasnijoj implantaciji, ma ja uvijek kazem da konacni sud daje ipak samo beta.
Jel imas kakvih pms simptoma ili nesto?
Kada sluzbeno moras vaditi betu?

----------


## lolalita

Ma draga navikla sam na - ,nažalost .
Uzela sam onaj clearblue...a betu bi trebala napravit 12 dan.
Sms simptomi samo lagani grčevi kao da ću dobiti i jako nizak tlak ali to je bilo jučer a danas ništa kao i sve ostale dane,inače se ne hvatam za nikakve simptome jer su uvijek bili zbog lijekova a sada mi je temperatura visoka od Crinone gela,inače nisam ništa dobila osim aspirina i Crinon gela.

----------


## katarinak

evo drage moje i mene opet nakon male stanke zelim to podjeliti s vama danas brojim 6dan nakon et drugi dan vracene dvije cetverostanicne mrve .Napuhana ko zaba cini mi se da sam dobila pet kila.Uglavnom nakon stimulacije dobili smo 20folikula 17jajnih stanica 12 oplodeno devet se razvilo ali s obzirom da je peti dan bila nedjelja nisu cekali do blastica 2 dan su sve bile cetverostanicne dvije su vratili a 
sedam zaledili. Hmm drugi dan cetverostanicni dal je to ok kakva su vam iskustva

----------


## lea13

Lolalita, sedmi dan je stvarno prerano. Ja sam radila sedmi dan i bio je negativan, tek se kasnije pokazala neka sjena koju nije vidio niko osim mene. Sutradan je  bila malo  jača.  Clearblu sam radila 10 dan  , i pokazao je odmah plus a beta je bila samo 35, nažalost biokemijska. Vidim da si test radila kasno jutros. Je li bio prvi urin, ako nije čisto sumljam da bi ti se išta moglo pokazati. praktički se hormon tek počeo lučiti ako je došlo do implatacije.  Probaj preksutra, tada će ti sigurno nešto pokazati. Držim fige! Vidim da ti je ovo sedmi transfer, i meni je bio. Također smo bez dijagnoze. Totalno smo identična situacija. Jesi radila dodatne pretrage?

----------


## Varnica

> Ma draga navikla sam na - ,nažalost .
> Uzela sam onaj clearblue...a betu bi trebala napravit 12 dan.
> Sms simptomi samo lagani grčevi kao da ću dobiti i jako nizak tlak ali to je bilo jučer a danas ništa kao i sve ostale dane,inače se ne hvatam za nikakve simptome jer su uvijek bili zbog lijekova a sada mi je temperatura visoka od Crinone gela,inače nisam ništa dobila osim aspirina i Crinon gela.


Prerano si radila test. Pričekaj betu.
A što se tiče temperature, ne mora biti od Crinonea. Moja se pojavila 5 dne nakon transfera 3- dnevnog embrija, bila je oko 37, i trajala je i nakon pozitivne bete.
Meni je bila simptom trudnoće, nadam se da je i tebi!

----------


## Sunce_st

Evo mene s rezultatima bete...
14. dan nakon transfera 3 trodnevna smrznuta embrija, od kojih dva odlicna i jedan vrlo dobar, beta 386!!!

----------


## jejja

Sunce divne vijesti! Sretno do kraja!!

----------


## Romeo85

Sunce cestitam, lijepa beta, sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Curke hvala vam na informacijama za fet, samo sam se htjela informirati da znam sta me ceka.

Lolalita, rano je jos za test, mislim da po tablici tek nakon 9dnt moze biti vidljivo iz urina.. ja sam jako svijetlu crticu lovila od 6dnt, isto bila biokemijska. Drzim fige da kod tebe bude sve po skolski, sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## lolalita

Lea13 hvala što me tješiš ali nekako sam več ovuglala na te minuse pa se ne živciram toliko :Shy kiss: svakako ću je ponovit ali tek 10 dan.
Pretrage hahaha...sve što se moglo napravila sam od kariograma do svih mogučih testova trombofilije,genetike.aparoskopija,histeroskopija.  ..itd znači nema šta nismo koliko smo daleko otišli da odbacimo svaku sumnju i sve super,svaki hormon na mjestu...sa 34 god sam dobila 16js-8 blastocista s tim da su ova zadnja 2 bila 2 puta odmrzavana i prezivjela i eto :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## lolalita

> Prerano si radila test. Pričekaj betu.
> A što se tiče temperature, ne mora biti od Crinonea. Moja se pojavila 5 dne nakon transfera 3- dnevnog embrija, bila je oko 37, i trajala je i nakon pozitivne bete.
> Meni je bila simptom trudnoće, nadam se da je i tebi!


Draga ma pozlatile ti se riječi :Yes: 
Budem javila za 2 dana kako će biti  :Very Happy:

----------


## lolalita

[QUOTE=Romeo85;2879663]Sunce cestitam, lijepa beta, sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Curke hvala vam na informacijama za fet, samo sam se htjela informirati da znam sta me ceka.

Lolalita, rano je jos za test, mislim da po tablici tek nakon 9dnt moze biti vidljivo iz urina.. ja sam jako svijetlu crticu lovila od 6dnt, isto bila biokemijska. Drzim fige da kod tebe bude sve po skolski, sretno.  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Hvala na lijepim željama...svakako javim za 2 dana to će biti 10 dan :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Jel mi netko ovo zna protumaciti? 
PAI ( 4G/5G ) homozigot
MTHFR ( C677T ) heterozigot
Ovo ostalo sve ok sto se faktora trombofilije znaci.

----------


## Varnica

> Jel mi netko ovo zna protumaciti? 
> PAI ( 4G/5G ) homozigot
> MTHFR ( C677T ) heterozigot
> Ovo ostalo sve ok sto se faktora trombofilije znaci.


Vjerojatno indikacija za heparin u trudnoći.

----------


## Katjuša

Od danas cuvam jednu lijepu basticu  :Smile:  
Sad tek krece iscekivanje.. 

LF2 ima tu dolje par tema sa vise detalja o trombofiliji - MTHFR karika koja nedostaje, Heparinke..
Ja sam heterozigot na PAI i MTHFR i samo sam na Andolu.
Ima vise oprecnih misljenja oko mutacija... 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## LemonK

Evo curke i mene 2 dnt i već ludim kad pisnut test...tak da razumijem sve.. 1 blastica vraćena, 7 zamrznuli..
Lolalita ja bi na tvom mjestu sutra napravila test, 9dnt..tak ja planiram... Ako sam dobro skuzila ni jedna od tih 8 blastica ti se nije primila?  :Sad:  po koliko ste zamrznuli?
Katarinak, ne razumijem se u to kaj pitaš.. Sretno svim cekalicama bete!  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Sutra krecem na folikulometrije pa cu mu pokazat te nalaze trombofilije. 
Cure, zelim vam pozitivne bete. Da se malo veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

LF2 ajde pa bas javi sto ti je dr rekao za mutacije  :Wink: 
Lolalita nadam se da je jos rano bilo za test i da za dva dana imas lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Ja sutra idem raditi, pa ce mi i vrijeme brze proci, ovo danas je vec igra zivaca  :Smile:  
Ali prvi put mi je blastica vracena, znam da ne mora to nista znaciti, ali eto.. 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## muzicarka

Dosla sam svima cestitati i cekalicama pozeljeti srecu, uskorose i ja pridruzujèm, za cca mj dana.
Katarinak, ako mozes napisati koju stimulaciju si dobila?  Isto me zanima i za Lolalitu, ono sto si pisala s 34 godine tako velik broj stanica? Koja stimulacija je bila?

----------


## katarinak

Pozrav drage moje rode.Evo ja danas 7 dan nakon et i već polako ludim ova igra živaca je grozna da barem mogu prespavati do bete .
Evo muzičarka da ti odgovorim na tvoje pitanje o stimulaciji počela sam treči dan ciklusa sa 2 gonala 5 dana onda mi je doktor dodao i menopur da bi dobili kvaltetnije stanice s obzirom da ih je bilo puno narednih 4 dana onda mi još dodao i orgalutran 4 dana  i konačno štoperica decapeptil i kao što sam napisala dobila sam 20 folikula 17 jajnih stanica 12 ih maksimalno smiju oplodit i dobila sam 9 embrija drugi dan svi četverostanični 2 su mi transferirali a sedam zaledili i da neznam dal ti je to bitno u 37godini života sam i imam prekrasne dvoje djece sina i kčer koji su isto ivf djeca

----------


## LemonK

Katarina sad znam koja si kad sam čula priču  :Smile:  imala si et kad sam ja imala punkciju  :Smile:  ja sam imala 8 js, i sve su se oplodile i dosle do blastociste...
daj mi reci kaj se radi sa smzlicima ako ih ne iskoristis, znam da čuvaju pet, pa mozes platit jos pet, a dalje?

----------


## katarinak

a dalje navodno doniraju jer im zakon ne dopusta unistavanje ali zakon se svako malo mijenja pa tko zna sta ce biti za deset godina kako si ti lemonk kako se osjecas koji dan brojis koliko su ti vratili jednu ili dvije blastice

----------


## LemonK

1 smo vratili, razmišljala sam o 2, ali Dr je još od punkcije uporno preporučivala 1... Inače sam ok, povremeno me zaboli i dosta sam napuhana, vjerojatno od utrica...danas sam krenula radit, jer me doma počela neka depra hvatati..imam sjedalacki posao pa nije bed...danas je 2 dnt..
Kako si ti?

----------


## Katjuša

Katarina sto je sa 5 stanica? Jesu ih odmah zamrznuli? Pitam jer si dobila 17 stanica a po zakonu i 12 moze u oplodnju, kako si i napisala..
Odlicno si reagirala, super broj stanica  :Wink:  sad jos malo strpljenja do bete  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## katarinak

lemonk ma sve u svemu dobro sam napuhana sam ko zaba i dosta me bole jajnici ali ne mirujem  bas jer to je  nemoguce uz djecu

----------


## katarinak

e da draga Katjusa dobro pitanje ja nisam ni pitala odmah a na dan transfera sam dobila odgovor da nisu bile pogodne za zaledivanje a ustvari tko zna sto je s njima imala sam osjecaj da sam tsj odgovor dobila onako reda radi ali nema veze prisiljeni smo im beskrajno vjerovati pa nek tako i bude

----------


## LF2

Meni je jedna draga doktorica rekla da ih cuvaju po zakonu 5 godina ali i kasnije jer ne postoji jos nikakav zakon za poslije toga. Naravno, baciti ih ne smiju.

----------


## Katjuša

Katarina trebali su napisati na otpusno pismo, koliko stanica se dobilo, koliko u oplodnju islo i na kraju krajeva sto je sa "viskom".. 
Sad ti znaj sto su sa njima napravili, i da ih bas tocno 5 nije bilo pogodno za zalediti..
Ja sam imala svoju skolu, zato i pitam puno toga i neka sve pisu..
Nego, kad si mislila testic raditi? Svu srecu ti zelim  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## katarinak

Draga katjusa svi dobro znamo kako to ide u nasem zdravstvu puno sam toga prosla i jos uvjek imam dosta upitnika iznad glave
no dobro da ti budem iskrena o testu nisam ni razmisljala neznam dal cu ga napraviti prije bete nekako me strah nanizala sam sedam transfera iz feta s velikim minusima  i nekako jednostavno strahujem da ne vidim jos jedan

----------


## katarinak

Katjusa u kojoj si ti fazi vidim u potpisu da si u 4 mj u stulaciji

----------


## LemonK

Ajme 7 feta neuspješnih, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  pretpostavljam da si to imala nakon dječice koju si dobila? Jesu ti ona iz et-a? A koma, treba to sve pregurat, svaka čast!!

----------


## Katjuša

Katarina evo danas sam imala transfer, krece sad odbrojavanje  :Smile: 
Sretno tebi  :Wink:  da li imate kakvu dijagnozu? Bome, 7 fetova, zao mi je da nije bilo sa njima uspjeha. Rekla si da su klinci iz ivf-a, je li dugo trebalo sa njima da uspije?

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## katarinak

da  da moja djecica su ti iz et sin ima 4god a kcer 2 god vjerujem da sam samo zbog njih ostala normalna i svi se cude zasto idem dalje ali to je nesto jace od mene i ja idem

----------


## LemonK

Sretno!!! Dio priče već znam iz predsale  :Smile:  
A daj mi reci jesi radila kakve pretrage zašto fetovi nisu uspjeli? Koje su bile dijagnoze Dr? Po koliko si vraćala?

----------


## katarinak

nasa dijagnoza ti je oligospermija ja ok .Sina sam dobila iz drugog pokusaja 2011i tad sam imala zaledene stanice 11kom imala sam 1transfer 2embrija iz toga beta 0 onda sam ti isla u trecu stimulaciju  2013 god u kojoj sam dobila 8 blastocista 1 je moja kcer ostalih sedam transferirane 1po1 svaki put beta 0 kod mene fet totalni neuspjeh i onda ova sad stimulacija i ko zna sto ce na kraju biti

----------


## LemonK

Nadam se lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## katarinak

nisam radila nikakve nalaze nakon tih fet-ova osim klasicnih hormona koji su ok  dr.me nije  trazila nego se odlucila za ponovnu stimulaciju  i nadam se da ce biti dobitna

----------


## katarinak

cure moje zelim vam svima velike bete i da sto prije zagrlite svoju djecicu nema nista ljepse nego kad te male rucice zagrle i kad te nazovu mama

----------


## lolalita

> Evo curke i mene 2 dnt i već ludim kad pisnut test...tak da razumijem sve.. 1 blastica vraćena, 7 zamrznuli..
> Lolalita ja bi na tvom mjestu sutra napravila test, 9dnt..tak ja planiram... Ako sam dobro skuzila ni jedna od tih 8 blastica ti se nije primila?  po koliko ste zamrznuli?
> Katarinak, ne razumijem se u to kaj pitaš.. Sretno svim cekalicama bete!


po 2a ostalo mi je još 2 :Smile:

----------


## katarinak

lemonk jedna se pri.ila o to kak da velim svjeza to je moja kcer koja sada ima dvije godine a ostale su bile zaledene jedna po jedna i svaki fet corak
no drage moje kako ste mi danas ja danas 8dan nakon et i pomalo ludim ko ce izdrzati do bete

----------


## LemonK

skuzila sam, ono gore sam lolalitu pitala  :Smile: 
ja isto ludim od čekanja.... svakim danom sam korak blize ludnici  :Smile:  a mogu mislit kak je tek vama koje ste toliko beta čekale...to je stvarno teška borba!!!
imate curke kakvih simptoma???

----------


## Leona29

Pozdrav cure, nova sam na forumu, ali vas jako dugo pratim.. Evo da vam iznesem svoje muke. Imala sam ET  prije 5 dana. 3 dan nakon transfera me je presjeklo i 4 dan sam citav dan imala kao bolove na 1 mjesto, sad me isto tako povremeno boli i javlja se isto tako nekakva bol kao da cu svaki cas procurit ali ne stalno.. Isto tako čitala sam za bazalnu temperaturu, pokusala sam je mjerit ova zadnja 2 dana ali jedan dan mi bude 36.9, a danas 36.00. Sad neznam jeli prerano za mjerenje tem.. (.)(.) nista 0 bodova. Pa molim vas za savjet. Malo sam izludjela sebe sa ovim svim.. Pozz super ste..

----------


## Katjuša

Meni je tek dan nakon transfera, ne želim ni umišljati simptome još :D

----------


## LF2

Danas bila na folikulometriji i 11dc folikul 18,5mm???? Nikad mi se to nije desilo. Prirodan ciklus. Uvijek su mi ovulacije kasne...prosli mjesec 25dc. Nikad prije 18 dc, prirodno. Sto se moglo desiti?

----------


## Katjuša

LF2 ne znam što ti reći, meni sa dužim ciklusima je to SF, toliko folikul na 11 dc, ali ima cura kojima bude tako. Što ti dr. kaže? Ideš na prirodni IVF, kad je sljedeća fm?

Lemon, Leona, katarina - kakvo je stanje kod vas cure? Je li bilo testiranja?  :Grin:

----------


## LF2

> LF2 ne znam što ti reći, meni sa dužim ciklusima je to SF, toliko folikul na 11 dc, ali ima cura kojima bude tako. Što ti dr. kaže? Ideš na prirodni IVF, kad je sljedeća fm?
> 
> Lemon, Leona, katarina - kakvo je stanje kod vas cure? Je li bilo testiranja?


I meni je to SF. Stvarno cudno. Pijem neki čaj  novi, prvi put. Nekih mjesec dana da nije od toga?
Evo danas raste  sutra punkcija ako ne pukne. Danas mi 12dc. Cudno skroz. Pa pila sam i prije vrkute.

----------


## Leona29

> LF2 ne znam što ti reći, meni sa dužim ciklusima je to SF, toliko folikul na 11 dc, ali ima cura kojima bude tako. Što ti dr. kaže? Ideš na prirodni IVF, kad je sljedeća fm?
> 
> Lemon, Leona, katarina - kakvo je stanje kod vas cure? Je li bilo testiranja?


Katjuša bok, evo kod mene nije još nikakvo  testiranje palo, moji simptomi su svi onako moze i ne mora.. Tako da tek u četvrtak mislim pišnit test pa sta bude, ti?

----------


## Leona29

> I meni je to SF. Stvarno cudno. Pijem neki čaj  novi, prvi put. Nekih mjesec dana da nije od toga?
> Evo danas raste  sutra punkcija ako ne pukne. Danas mi 12dc. Cudno skroz. Pa pila sam i prije vrkute.


Mislim da ti to ovisi o ciklusa do ciklusa, mozda ti je ovaj mj jednostavno krace. Mislim da je to sve u granicama normale..

----------


## Katjuša

Jučer si dobila i štopericu? Sretno sutra i da ne pukne folikul  :Smile: 
A što se tiče čaja, možda je on dnjega iako kažu da ga i duže treba piti da se viidi neki efekt, ali mislim da u ničemu nema pravila pa tako ni u tome

----------


## katarinak

Draga Katjuša hm..moje stanje nema ga simptomi nikakvi trbuh se ispuhao cice isto za test nemam hrabrosti a betu bi trebala vadit u subotu ali ću u petak ili ponedjeljak još nisam odlučila s obzirom da lab subotom ne radi. Neznam šta da mislim vjeruj mi nekako se osjećam praznom osluškujem svoje tijelo koje mi ne govori ništa...

----------


## katarinak

Kako si ti Katjuša jel ima kakvih simptoma i osječaja

----------


## Katjuša

A isto ne znam što ti reći, simptoma nema, pogotovo ne nešto novo i specifično.. Bila sam do danas nekako pozitivna i cool i danas me neka nervoza počela prati i pesimizam loviti.. Ja se vjerojatno neću moći iskontrolirati i piškiti ubrzo test, očekivati minus a nadati se plusu.. 
Možda da u petak vadiš betu, pa ćeš već znati na čemu si.. Želim ti svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Drage cure, kod mene za vikend nikakvih simpotoma osim napuhanosti, isto se osjećam nekako prazno.... A danas me tu i tamo zaboli ko pred mengu i odmah panika....stalno mi se javlja neki osjećaj tjeskobe i straha i onda sam sva zabrinuta pa pokušavam ne misliti na to i tako.... Inače beta je 16.5., a mengu bi trebala dobiti 15.5., no pretpostavljam i da ne uspije da necu procuriti zbog utrića??? 
A test namjeravam napravit u četvrtak, to će biti 9 dnt...i vjerojatno cu ga radit svaki dan do 16.5.  :Smile:  
Držite se!!!

----------


## katarinak

I ja tebi isto zelim svu srecu i ja sam do sinoc bila pozitivna a onda me pocela pratit  nervoza i neke crne misli do sinoc su mi barem (.) (.) osjetljive i vece za dva broja a danas nula bodova kao da je netko probusio balone osjecaj je vise nego grozan bas sam depresivna

----------


## katarinak

znam da to nemora nista znacit ali opet dovoljna mi je i sitnica da me izbaci iz takta toliko puta sam prosla taj grozan period i svaki put mi je sve gore i gore to podnositi  cas sam skroz na dnu a cas sam skroz ok

----------


## LF2

> Jučer si dobila i štopericu? Sretno sutra i da ne pukne folikul 
> A što se tiče čaja, možda je on dnjega iako kažu da ga i duže treba piti da se viidi neki efekt, ali mislim da u ničemu nema pravila pa tako ni u tome


Očito LH nije naraso, sad me zvali da odustaju i da je sigurno cista. Ajd dobro bar sam si skratila muke jer sam zadnji put dva - tri  tjedna hodala na folikulo do ovulacije. :Coffee: 
Ionako je ovo bilo nešto između stimuliranih. Znala sam da neće biti ništa. :Predaja:  Idemo na stimulirani, nadam se što prije!

----------


## LemonK

LF žao mi je da je cista i nadam se da ćeš čim prije u uspješan stimulirani! 
Ja stalno osjećam nervozu i strah...nikakvih simptoma, uopće se ne osjećam trudno... Mislim da cu možda već sutra napravit test, ne znam..

----------


## Katjuša

LF2 ako i je cista, nadam se da će samo proći sa mengom i da odmah možeš krenuti u stimulirani  :Wink:  

Lemon isto je i kod mene, počeo me nešto i trbuh boliti, kuha se nešto, ali znaš kako kažu - da simpotmi za mengu i T mogu biti isti.. Nema pravila i svaka od nas je različita, tako da do testa, odnosno bete najsigurnije, ništa nije gotovo

----------


## Leona29

> Očito LH nije naraso, sad me zvali da odustaju i da je sigurno cista. Ajd dobro bar sam si skratila muke jer sam zadnji put dva - tri  tjedna hodala na folikulo do ovulacije.
> Ionako je ovo bilo nešto između stimuliranih. Znala sam da neće biti ništa. Idemo na stimulirani, nadam se što prije!


LF2 zbilja mi je zao..  :grouphug:

----------


## LF2

Joj cure, prosli mjesec sam bila u vasoj situaciji i sad citam vase postove sve mi se vraca...uzas to iscekivanje i neizvjesnost. Najgori dio od svega toga je ta neizvjesnost. Ja sam odlucila radit nakon FET-a i bilo mi je lakse. Prvi put sam previse ocekivala i uzela dva tjedna slobodno. To su mi bila najgora dva tjedna...jos su bili bozicni blagdani...
Stvarno vam drzim fige. 
Jucer bili na kariogramu...za tri tjedna je gotov.

----------


## Katjuša

Ja isto radim, mislim da bi poludila da sam doma..
Koja je vama dijagnoza, kako to da ste išli na kariogram?

----------


## Leona29

Joj ja sam jedina koja je kuci na odmaranju, premda meni uopce ne pada tesko ovo cekanje.. Nekako meni je najgore bilo prva 2 dana nakon ET..

----------


## Kiara 1

Pozdrav cure,imam pitanje,dal je koja prokrvarila dan prije vadenja bete,ja sutra vadim a pocelo neko krvuckanje,dal se opce to moze tak nazvat,posto je neko smedkasto i ima skroz malo toga pomjesano sa utricima

----------


## rebecca

Drage cure, stalno čitam, ali baš ne pišem. Danas mi je 8 dnt (fet, 1 blastica), betu vadim tek 16.5. Ne moram vam ni pričati kako mi je, mislila sam da će ovaj put čekanje bete biti lakše, ali nije. Rekla sam  da neću raditi test ranije, ali nisam mogla izdržati i jutros sam pišnula i plusić je  :Smile: . Prošli put (prvi postupak, stimulirani, vraćena 1 blastica) imala sam plus 9 dnt, ali jako svijetli i smeđi iscjedak, taj dan je iscjedak krenuo pa sam išla radit test. 10 dnt beta je bila 18, 13 dnt beta 16, 19 dnt beta 0. Sad treba dočekati ponedjeljak i betu i nadam se da će ovaj put sve biti ok!!!!!  Doma sam na bolovanju, posao mi je sjedilački, ali poprilično stresan, radno vrijeme do 17h, ali se nikad ne završi do tad, rokovi prekratki, privatni sektor….  Tako da mi je bolje doma bez stresa, kuham, šetam koliko vrijeme dopusti., gledam serije…  Na poslu bih stalno bila pod pritiskom i uopće se ne bih kretala. Svima nam želim puno sreće!!

----------


## Leona29

Kiara1 a jesi radila test?

----------


## Leona29

> Drage cure, stalno čitam, ali baš ne pišem. Danas mi je 8 dnt (fet, 1 blastica), betu vadim tek 16.5. Ne moram vam ni pričati kako mi je, mislila sam da će ovaj put čekanje bete biti lakše, ali nije. Rekla sam  da neću raditi test ranije, ali nisam mogla izdržati i jutros sam pišnula i plusić je . Prošli put (prvi postupak, stimulirani, vraćena 1 blastica) imala sam plus 9 dnt, ali jako svijetli i smeđi iscjedak, taj dan je iscjedak krenuo pa sam išla radit test. 10 dnt beta je bila 18, 13 dnt beta 16, 19 dnt beta 0. Sad treba dočekati ponedjeljak i betu i nadam se da će ovaj put sve biti ok!!!!!  Doma sam na bolovanju, posao mi je sjedilački, ali poprilično stresan, radno vrijeme do 17h, ali se nikad ne završi do tad, rokovi prekratki, privatni sektor….  Tako da mi je bolje doma bez stresa, kuham, šetam koliko vrijeme dopusti., gledam serije…  Na poslu bih stalno bila pod pritiskom i uopće se ne bih kretala. Svima nam želim puno sreće!!


ČESSSTIITAM I nek bude sve kako treba..

----------


## Katjuša

Idividualno je to naravno, i svatko neka prema svom osjećaju i potrebi vidi da li će raditi ili ostati doma.. Nije naravno ni svaki posao isti.
Kiara u svakom slučaju ti sutra betu napravi pa ćeš vidjeti, može i ne mora ništa značiti to krvarenje..
rebecca bravo za plusić, neka ovaj put sve dalje ide školski  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Ajme rebecca ti i ja smo isti dan i čak iste dijagnoze!! Definitivno sutra radim test!!!! Baš mi je drago zbog tvog plusica!!  :Kiss: 
Ja isto radim jer sam doma ludila...
Kiara a da napravis test?

----------


## Kiara 1

LemonK,sutra mi je beta,tak da nebi radila test jer svejedno moram iskoristit uputnicu,tak da do sutra nekako bude,zabrinjava me to krvuckanje,pa sam mislila mozda ima koja da je bila u istoj situaciji,da znam sta da ocekujem,,vracena su mi 2 embrija,a smrznutih nemam,nema ni nikakvih bolova ni kao pred M ni tijkom nje,ludim doslovno,rebecca,drzim palceve,takoder i svima

----------


## Jolica30

> Pozdrav cure,imam pitanje,dal je koja prokrvarila dan prije vadenja bete,ja sutra vadim a pocelo neko krvuckanje,dal se opce to moze tak nazvat,posto je neko smedkasto i ima skroz malo toga pomjesano sa utricima


Kiara ja sam ujutro vadila betu, dok sam dosla kuci iz labosa i cekala nalaz prokrvarila sam  :Sad:

----------


## Kiara 1

> Kiara1 a jesi radila test?


Nisam radila test uopce jer da sam slucajno vidjla - mislim da bi poludjela do bete,ako bi je uopce i radila

----------


## Kiara 1

> Kiara ja sam ujutro vadila betu, dok sam dosla kuci iz labosa i cekala nalaz prokrvarila sam


Ajme,kad ces znat rezultat?molim te javi ga,drzim fige da je beta velika

----------


## LF2

> Ja isto radim, mislim da bi poludila da sam doma..
> Koja je vama dijagnoza, kako to da ste išli na kariogram?


Neredovita menstruacija, ovulacije tu I tam...dvije biokemijske, vanmaternicna, neuspjeli ivf i fet. Trazila sam svoju ginekologicu (socijalnu) da mi da za kariogram i trombofilije.
Nisu me trazili iz mpo-a to. Ne mogu krenut dalje a da ne znam u cemu je problem. Jos bi histeroskopiju napravila pa makar privatno. Moj mpo je na godisnjem pa kad se vrati cu mu rec da sam sve to radila. Ne vidim razlog da se ljuti. Moje zdravlje je u pitanju.

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav cure,imam pitanje,dal je koja prokrvarila dan prije vadenja bete,ja sutra vadim a pocelo neko krvuckanje,dal se opce to moze tak nazvat,posto je neko smedkasto i ima skroz malo toga pomjesano sa utricima


Ja sam pocela brljavit 10dnt sto mi je bilo cudno jer na utricima nikad ne krvarim. Zapravo ja rijetko opcenito i krvarim, dugi ciklusi a menga traje dva dana. Skoro pa s dnevnom uloskom je pređem. 
Al Kiara, sve je to individualno...nekom je to dobar znak  :Wink:

----------


## katarinak

Kiara najbolje ti je izvadit betu da te utjesim ja sam u svojoj prvoj trudnoci prokrvarila nakon vadenja bete kad mi je jedan plod otisao a jedan ostao

----------


## Katjuša

> Neredovita menstruacija, ovulacije tu I tam...dvije biokemijske, vanmaternicna, neuspjeli ivf i fet. Trazila sam svoju ginekologicu (socijalnu) da mi da za kariogram i trombofilije.
> Nisu me trazili iz mpo-a to. Ne mogu krenut dalje a da ne znam u cemu je problem. Jos bi histeroskopiju napravila pa makar privatno. Moj mpo je na godisnjem pa kad se vrati cu mu rec da sam sve to radila. Ne vidim razlog da se ljuti. Moje zdravlje je u pitanju.


Naravno da se nema što ljutiti, u potpunosti te razumijem. Pitala sam iz razloga jer nisu baš skloni davati uputnice, ali super da ti je gin dala  :Wink:  Većinu pretraga što sam i ja napravila, sam napravila na svoju ruku. Dugo se jako trudimo, trudnoće nikad, ni biokemijske, a po njima još nismo za neke dodatne pretrage. Jer u principu ovo sad je bio tek treći transfer i prvi put blastica. A sve u svemu pokušavamo već 5 godina.
Ako sad ne uspije, razmišljam i ja privatno o histeroskopiji, s tim da bi još išla prije i na konzultacije, vjerojatno kod Radončića..

----------


## Kiara 1

> Ja sam pocela brljavit 10dnt sto mi je bilo cudno jer na utricima nikad ne krvarim. Zapravo ja rijetko opcenito i krvarim, dugi ciklusi a menga traje dva dana. Skoro pa s dnevnom uloskom je pređem. 
> Al Kiara, sve je to individualno...nekom je to dobar znak


Hvala ti,znam da nesmijemo gubit nadu,pa kako god da bude,al je lakse kad s nekim mozes to podjelit i kad ti neko pomaze takvim rijecima  :Wink:

----------


## Kiara 1

> Kiara najbolje ti je izvadit betu da te utjesim ja sam u svojoj prvoj trudnoci prokrvarila nakon vadenja bete kad mi je jedan plod otisao a jedan ostao


Hvala ti,lakse cu docekat sutra,nadam se da da ce i meni bit tako,al vidjet cemo sutra  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

Cure hvala vam!!  Sad čekam betu 16.05., nadam se da će do tad sve biti ok.
*LemonK* napravi test i neka bude plusić!
Neka sve imamo plusiće i velike bete!!!!

----------


## una99

Rebecca čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

> Ajme,kad ces znat rezultat?molim te javi ga,drzim fige da je beta velika


Nažalost draga moja beta je bila negativna..postupak je bio u ožujku  :Sad:

----------


## Leona29

> Nažalost draga moja beta je bila negativna..postupak je bio u ožujku


Žao mi je  :Taps:

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 

evo i mene, danas je 12 dpt, neke cure ovdje su bile samnom na ET-u 28.4. pa će se prepoznati.  :Smile: 
Odlučila sam od samog početka, da ću čekati Bhcg iz krvi na VV-u koja je subotu (jesam li ja jedina luđakinja koja ne želi raditi ikakav test prije ili postoji još takvih ovdje :Smile: .
Vjerujem u svoje dvije mrvice jer ako mama ne vjeruje, a tko će onda,  ali sam imala izrazito stresan sam početak  ET-a (najavljen mi je otkaz s 1.6. s ugovorom na neodređeno tako reć' iznenada), tako da je ovo za mene, čekanje na bolovanju, doma daleko od te "gamadi zvane poslodavci" očito stanje zena, nirvane...jer se osjećam baš dobro u svojoj koži.
Vjerujem da bi u normalnijim, povoljnijim okolnostima za početak takvog projektića u kojem smo sve mi drugačije odreagirala i mučile bi me sve ove stvarčice kao i vas, ali eto drugačije je.
Možda je drugačije jer sam u siječnju prošla i tečaj Autogenog treninga, to je čudo, vjerujte mi! 
Evo, iako se neke poznamo, neke ne, iskreno vam šaljem svima pozitivnu energiju da te mrvice osjete ljubav koju imamo prema njima i da se izbore za život i da melena srca uskoro prokucaju svima koje su ovdje, koje čekaju!!!  :Heart: 

Za kraj bi s Vama podijelila jednu lijepu, neobičnu i poticajnu misao na koju sam naišla nedavno i koja mi je misao vodilja u svemu ovome!
c:" Ono što će davati svjetlost, mora izdržati izgaranje." 

Pusa svima i mrvicama koliko god ih ima  :Bouncing:  i do čitanja!  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Naravno da se nema što ljutiti, u potpunosti te razumijem. Pitala sam iz razloga jer nisu baš skloni davati uputnice, ali super da ti je gin dala  Većinu pretraga što sam i ja napravila, sam napravila na svoju ruku. Dugo se jako trudimo, trudnoće nikad, ni biokemijske, a po njima još nismo za neke dodatne pretrage. Jer u principu ovo sad je bio tek treći transfer i prvi put blastica. A sve u svemu pokušavamo već 5 godina.
> Ako sad ne uspije, razmišljam i ja privatno o histeroskopiji, s tim da bi još išla prije i na konzultacije, vjerojatno kod Radončića..


Vidim da si PAI i MTHFR heterozigot. Jesu po tom pitanju sto rekli? Meni je PAI homozigot, MTHFR hetrozigot. To su mi najnoviji nalazi ak kazu da to nije nista. Pitat cu i svog doktora kaj on misli. 
Naravno da moramo sve same istrazivati. Ponekad si mislim da cak bolje prolaze oni koji se prepuste doktorima pa nista ne preispituju. Al ne znam...nisam takva. Al i to donosi samo sekiracije.

----------


## Kiara 1

> Nažalost draga moja beta je bila negativna..postupak je bio u ožujku


Aj zao mi je

----------


## lea13

> Vidim da si PAI i MTHFR heterozigot. Jesu po tom pitanju sto rekli? Meni je PAI homozigot, MTHFR hetrozigot. To su mi najnoviji nalazi ak kazu da to nije nista. Pitat cu i svog doktora kaj on misli. 
> Naravno da moramo sve same istrazivati. Ponekad si mislim da cak bolje prolaze oni koji se prepuste doktorima pa nista ne preispituju. Al ne znam...nisam takva. Al i to donosi samo sekiracije.


LF, ja i ti imamo iste mutacije. ja sam na andolu 100, bez obzira jesam li u postupku ili ne, ipijem ga svaki dan evo već skoro godinu dana. A od dana transfera zadanja dva postupka smo krenuli i s heparinom.

----------


## LF2

> LF, ja i ti imamo iste mutacije. ja sam na andolu 100, bez obzira jesam li u postupku ili ne, ipijem ga svaki dan evo već skoro godinu dana. A od dana transfera zadanja dva postupka smo krenuli i s heparinom.


I ja mislim da je to za heparin. To valjda svako protumaci kako njima pase. I jos imam debele genetske predispozicije i losu obiteljsku anamnezu. Moj doktor se cini pametan, nadam se da ce odreagirati. Nisam mu jos pokazala.
Pokazala sam jednoj doktorici na folikulo, rekla je da je to dobar nalaz i jednoj hematologici koja je rekla da nemam trombofiliju ali kad zatrudnim nek joj se javim...hm.

----------


## katarinak

drage moje betocekalice evo jucer sam kupila test jos samo da smognem hrabrosti da ga napravim . Danas mi 13dan nakon et cetverostanicnih embrija drugi dan dal napraviti test ili cekati dan izostanka m. Isuse osjecam se kao da mi je prvi put bes me pere neka nervoza

----------


## katarinak

Bok draga kad ides na betu u petak ili ponedjeljak s obzirom da u subotu ne rade nalaze bete

----------


## LemonK

Jutro curke! Jučer kupila nekoliko testova, danas napravila neki jadni iz millera, negativan....al još se ne bediram, mislim da je prerano i da je taj test dosta nepouzdan... Kaj vi mislite, danas mi 13 dno i 8 dnt??

----------


## katarinak

> Jutro curke! Jučer kupila nekoliko testova, danas napravila neki jadni iz millera, negativan....al još se ne bediram, mislim da je prerano i da je taj test dosta nepouzdan... Kaj vi mislite, danas mi 13 dno i 8 dnt??


Draga lemonk mislim da si požurla s testom tek bi ga sutra trebala napraviti s obzirom da test nemože očitati manje jedinice od 20 ul hcg-a a po nekoj pretpostavki on bi danas trebao biti tu negdje ako grjesim ispravite me

----------


## LemonK

I ja mislim da je prerano, al kad sam nestrpljiva užasno...

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke, kako ste mi? Ja sam danas toliko loše volje,  donji dio leđa me je čitavu noć bolio, imala nekakve lude snove.... LemonK mislim da ti je još uvjek prerano za test, pričekaj još 2 dana za test..

----------


## katarinak

leona29 nemoj biti loše volje ako mene ptaš to su dobri predznaci
Ja sam i dalje nekako prazna pa čak i ravnodušna mogla bi reći a test ču napraviti tek na dan očekivane m. simptomi nula bodova ali baš nikakvi

----------


## Leona29

> drage moje betocekalice evo jucer sam kupila test jos samo da smognem hrabrosti da ga napravim . Danas mi 13dan nakon et cetverostanicnih embrija drugi dan dal napraviti test ili cekati dan izostanka m. Isuse osjecam se kao da mi je prvi put bes me pere neka nervoza


Draga katarinak mislim da vec mozes napravit test..

----------


## Leona29

> leona29 nemoj biti loše volje ako mene ptaš to su dobri predznaci
> Ja sam i dalje nekako prazna pa čak i ravnodušna mogla bi reći a test ču napraviti tek na dan očekivane m. simptomi nula bodova ali baš nikakvi


Iskreno tako i ja, bas ti moji simptomi su mi idi mi dodi mi, cas mislim da ima sanse, cas mi je sve propalo.. Danas se bas onako katastrofa osjecam..

----------


## katarinak

ma znam da mogu napraviti test ali bojim se ugledati jos jedan minus nekako mi je dobro ovako zivjeti u neznanju i brijati da sam trudna iako velim simptoma nikakvih

----------


## Leona29

> ma znam da mogu napraviti test ali bojim se ugledati jos jedan minus nekako mi je dobro ovako zivjeti u neznanju i brijati da sam trudna iako velim simptoma nikakvih


Najbolje napravi kako se osjecas, ako zelis pricekat, pricekaj.. Nije ni meni baš svejedno napravit test..

----------


## Kiara 1

Evo ja vadila betu,cekam nalaz,al preko noci izgleda dobila m,tak da se nicemu ne nadam,eto :Sad:

----------


## katarinak

> Evo ja vadila betu,cekam nalaz,al preko noci izgleda dobila m,tak da se nicemu ne nadam,eto


Možda te ipak beta iznenadi držim fige

----------


## Leona29

Nadam se da ce te bete iznenadit  :grouphug:

----------


## katarinak

Kiara gdje si navijam za visoku betu razveseli nas

----------


## katarinak

drage moje ja upravo prokrvarila tako da izgleda ni ovaj put nista

----------


## Leona29

> drage moje ja upravo prokrvarila tako da izgleda ni ovaj put nista


ajoj pa što je ovo danas  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katarinak

uzas i ja kazem ajoj nadam se samo da nije kraj lovim se za slamke izgleda da cu dan provest na wc u da vidim kakvo je stanje maloprije na dnevnom neko tockasto krvarenje sada nista ali me boli trbuh bas onako kao da curi ko sasavo nemogu sada prihvatiti jos jedan neuspjeh nemogu

----------


## LemonK

Jao samo neke loše stvari danas  :Sad: 
Katarinak nadam se da nećeš procurit i da je to nešto sitno bezazleno.. Kad trebaš dobit? 
Kiara jel stigla beta?

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je cure  :grouphug: 
Nisam ni ja bolje, krenulo brljavljenje kod mene, baš crvenkasto.. Unatoč progesteronu, danas je 6dpt blastice.

----------


## LemonK

Žao mi je katjusa... :Sad:  ne kuzim se još u sve to,al kaj nije prerano još za mengu? Jel moguće da tak malo imate iscjedak od neke sukrvice,al da bude još sve ok?

----------


## katarinak

cure moje ja neznam sta da mislim m. bi trebala dobit13 a ovo mi ne izgleda kao m. prvo par tockica svjeze krvi a sad samo nakon wc a na papiru nesto smede crno odvratno izgleda ko neke zilice .na dnevnom nista pa ti sad znaj kaj je to  jos nisam izgubila nadu mozda neki hematom ili....

----------


## katarinak

ma totalna sam glupaca po pitanju toga u mom uspjelom pokusaju sam isto krvarila ali bas krvarila imala ssm hematom koji je puknuo i to krvarenje je povuklo jedan plod a jedan je ostao ali to je bilo u petom tjednu

----------


## Leona29

Cure moje sve vas grlim i nadam se najboljem ishodu. Isto tako svako to krvarenje, smeđarenje itd ne mora znaci mengu.. jednostavno napravit betu ili test pa vidit.. Jedva cekam da ovaj dan sta prije prode   :grouphug:

----------


## Kiara 1

beta nazalost 0  :Sad:

----------


## una99

Kiara žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## una99

Cure krvarenje nemora znaciti menga, ja sam u prvoj ( neuspjeloj) trudnoci i sada u ovoj imala krvarenje a ispalo da su obadva slucaja bila implatacijska krvarenja. Sad sam mislila da je menga jer je trajalo 2 dana i bila cista krv a ono bubica  :Smile:

----------


## LemonK

Kiara baš mi je jako žao!! Znam da sada nema riječi koje mogu utješiti....drži se!!  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure zao mi je... Nazalost prosla sam to i nema u tom trenu rijeci utjehe  :Sad:

----------


## katarinak

Zao mi je Kijara znam da nema rijeci utjehe znam kako se osjecas odtuguj i kreni dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## LF2

Kiara, stvarno mi je zao...

----------


## LemonK

Cure napravila danas opet test, pozitivan!!!  :Smile:  još ne vjerujem, veselje pomijesano sa strahom...do bete strepim..

----------


## katarinak

Bravo Lemonk cestitam radujem se zajedno s tobom samo hrabro do bete

----------


## katarinak

Cure drage kako ste danas ja imam jos samo smedi skoro crni isvjedan pomjesan s utrogestanom ako ne procurim do sutra napravit cu test nadam se plusu mozda ipak sve dobro zavrsi

----------


## Leona29

Pozdrav svima, evo da ja prijavim radila sam sad test i imamo II. Odlucila sam betu raditi u ponedjeljak.. Katarinak drziim fige da ce biti test pozitivan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## katarinak

super danas samo dobre vijesti nadam se da sam ja sljedeca s dobrim vjestima

----------


## katarinak

cestitam leona29 samo hrabro i skolski dalje veselim se s tobom

----------


## Katjuša

*Kiara* žao mi je draga jako  :Sad:  Drži se, odtuguj i idemo dalje 
Lemon čestitke na plusiću!!  :Smile: 

Kod mene sjena na testu, već par dana, nisam htjela ranije ni govoriti. Jučer tamno smeđe brljavljenje, kao kod tebe *katarina*, ali danas mi krenulo i crveno, svašta nešto pomiješano pa su mi i lađe potonule  :Sad:  *una*  znam da nema pravila i svaka je drugačija, znači kod tebe je bilo isto baš crveno? Danas mi je 7dpt blastice, a i inače procurim tako negdje nakon transfera, čak i ranije i unatoč progesteronu.. Ne znam što da radim, da li da samo čekam, kupim digitalca ili čak i betu sutra (po humanoj je tek 25.05.). Iako nemam što puno nego čekati..

----------


## Katjuša

Leona čestitke i tebi na plusiću!  :Smile:  
katarina sretno i nadam se da nam sutra donosiš lijepe vijesti

----------


## Leona29

> Leona čestitke i tebi na plusiću!  
> katarina sretno i nadam se da nam sutra donosiš lijepe vijesti


Hvala ti draga Katjuša. A da ipak odeš izvaditi betu, ona je najmjerodavnija..

----------


## Leona29

> cestitam leona29 samo hrabro i skolski dalje veselim se s tobom


Hvala ti draga Katarinak  nadam se da hoce, svakako cu vam javljat novosti sto i kako ce biti.

----------


## muzicarka

Bravo cure za plusice!!!! I ja bih jedan  :Wink:  
Drugi mjesec smo, nadam se, u postupku i mi pa cu cesce pisati.
Ovaj ciklus mi kasni menga 2 dana i ja se ponadala da sam ona sretnica koja ostane trudna prije postupka, al sam se brzo otrijeznila kad sam vidjela test j...mu m......
Katarina sretno sutra!!!!

----------


## rebecca

*LemonK* i *Leona29* bravo za plusiće!!  :Very Happy:  *Katjuša* nadam se da će i kod tebe biti sve ok!!

*Kiara 1* jako mi je žao  :Sad: 

Evo novosti i od mene. Nakon plusića u utorak (8 dnt, blastica), išla sam jučer vaditi betu, jer nisam mogla čekati i beta je bila 168!!! Kad jutros išla na wc i šok, mrak mi pao na oči.... prokrvarila... I cijeli dan ležim, mirujem, utriće, nije više bilo krvi od jutros. Namjeravam sutra vadit betu opet da vidim na čemu sam. Cijeli dan me glava boli  :Sad:

----------


## katarinak

Dobro jutro drage moje evo ja na testu dobila jedan veliki minus tako da ni ovog puta nista grozno

----------


## Leona29

> Dobro jutro drage moje evo ja na testu dobila jedan veliki minus tako da ni ovog puta nista grozno


 :grouphug:  bas mi je zao draga. drzi mi se...

----------


## LemonK

Katarinak jako mi je žao!!!  :Sad:  drži se!!

----------


## katarinak

sta mislite dali da prestanem s utrogestanom jer sanse da je test pokazao krivo ravne su nuli danas je 15 dan nakon et ili da ipak pricekam ponedjeljak i rezultat bete

----------


## LemonK

A da izvadis danas betu? Ja ne bi prestala s utrićima sve dok ne dobijem nalaz bete

----------


## katarinak

ma nemogu danas izvadit betu nemam auta a do autobusa imam dva kilometra pjeske i klince motam  vuc sa sobom sto mi nikako  nije zgodno

----------


## LF2

Isto tako. Svaki put bi prestala s utricima nakon bete, bez obzira na test. Nikad ne znas...
Zao mi je...znamo kako ti je, nema rijeci utjehe osim glavu gore i u nove pobjede. Do tad probaj jos neke pretrage napraviti. Tako sam i ja, to me okupiralo. Ne odustaj....

----------


## katarinak

> *Kiara* žao mi je draga jako  Drži se, odtuguj i idemo dalje 
> Lemon čestitke na plusiću!! 
> 
> Kod mene sjena na testu, već par dana, nisam htjela ranije ni govoriti. Jučer tamno smeđe brljavljenje, kao kod tebe *katarina*, ali danas mi krenulo i crveno, svašta nešto pomiješano pa su mi i lađe potonule  *una*  znam da nema pravila i svaka je drugačija, znači kod tebe je bilo isto baš crveno? Danas mi je 7dpt blastice, a i inače procurim tako negdje nakon transfera, čak i ranije i unatoč progesteronu.. Ne znam što da radim, da li da samo čekam, kupim digitalca ili čak i betu sutra (po humanoj je tek 25.05.). Iako nemam što puno nego čekati..


Katjusa kakvo je stanje kod tebe

----------


## Leona29

Nemoj prekidat sa utricima nikako dok ne vidiš betu ili se bar konzultiraj sa svojim mpo liječnikom.

----------


## katarinak

Ma cure moje skroz sam paihi ki dobro ne odustajem nikako imam jos sedam smrzlica pa cemo dalje neznam koliko moram najmanje pauzirati  pa u nove pobjede

----------


## katarinak

> Nemoj prekidat sa utricima nikako dok ne vidiš betu ili se bar konzultiraj sa svojim mpo liječnikom.


ok.iako mislim da nema smisla jer i krvarim ne ozbiljno ali je tu i jos negativan test a doktoricu dobit na tel.ravno je dobitku na lutriji

----------


## Katjuša

*rebecca* kakvo je danas stanje kod tebe? Je li se smirilo krvarenje?
*katarina* žao mi je za minus, ali isto ne bi prekidala sa progesteronom dok ne vidiš betu. Ja bi svaki put procurila, test negativan i išla bi betu napraviti da mogu na miru prestati sa prog.

Kod mene svega, jučer popodne i noć nije bilo krvarenja, jutros radila digitalca i pozitivan je, ali se krvarenje opet javilo, crveno.. Pa sam išla betu raditi koja iznosi 120,4 IU/L, 8 dpt blastice.
Sad mirujem, nemam što drugo, u ponedjeljak ću ponoviti betu. Nadam se da će prestati krvarenje.
Naproosto ne mogu vjerovati da nakon svih ovih godina vidim plusić i pozitivnu betu.. A opet ne mogu se ni malo još opustiti...

----------


## katarinak

kakve ljepe vijesti bravo samo hrabro naprijed

----------


## Leona29

> ok.iako mislim da nema smisla jer i krvarim ne ozbiljno ali je tu i jos negativan test a doktoricu dobit na tel.ravno je dobitku na lutriji


Ne znam iskreno koji savjet da ti dam, ti najbolje poznajes svoje tijelo, pa vidi sama sta je najpametnije

----------


## Leona29

> *rebecca* kakvo je danas stanje kod tebe? Je li se smirilo krvarenje?
> *katarina* žao mi je za minus, ali isto ne bi prekidala sa progesteronom dok ne vidiš betu. Ja bi svaki put procurila, test negativan i išla bi betu napraviti da mogu na miru prestati sa prog.
> 
> Kod mene svega, jučer popodne i noć nije bilo krvarenja, jutros radila digitalca i pozitivan je, ali se krvarenje opet javilo, crveno.. Pa sam išla betu raditi koja iznosi 120,4 IU/L, 8 dpt blastice.
> Sad mirujem, nemam što drugo, u ponedjeljak ću ponoviti betu. Nadam se da će prestati krvarenje.
> Naproosto ne mogu vjerovati da nakon svih ovih godina vidim plusić i pozitivnu betu.. A opet ne mogu se ni malo još opustiti...


Držim fige da što prije prestane krvarenje, iš, iš...

----------


## katarinak

> Ne znam iskreno koji savjet da ti dam, ti najbolje poznajes svoje tijelo, pa vidi sama sta je najpametnije


Leona 29 odlucila sam nastavit sa utricima i nadat se cudu tko zna mozda se dogodi

----------


## Leona29

> Leona 29 odlucila sam nastavit sa utricima i nadat se cudu tko zna mozda se dogodi


i ja se nadam da hoće..  :Klap:

----------


## rebecca

*katarinak* ja ne bih prestajala s utrićima dok ne vidim betu

*Katjuša* super ti je beta!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Cure, moje krvarenje je bilo jučer ujutro, kao nekakav izljev i to je bilo to, nije ga više bilo. Danas sam išla opet vaditi betu i upravo dobila nalaz 434 !!!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da je to ok, prije dva dana je bila 168. U ponedjeljak je dan kad trebam izvaditi betu i javiti doktoru i nadam se da će sve biti ok!!

----------


## Leona29

> *katarinak* ja ne bih prestajala s utrićima dok ne vidim betu
> 
> *Katjuša* super ti je beta!!!! 
> 
> Cure, moje krvarenje je bilo jučer ujutro, kao nekakav izljev i to je bilo to, nije ga više bilo. Danas sam išla opet vaditi betu i upravo dobila nalaz 434 !!! 
> Nadam se da je to ok, prije dva dana je bila 168. U ponedjeljak je dan kad trebam izvaditi betu i javiti doktoru i nadam se da će sve biti ok!!


Rebbeca pa to je odlična beta..

----------


## una99

Katjuša   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Rebbeca beta se super dupla  :Very Happy:

----------


## LemonK

Katjusa, rebecca, baš mi je drago za vaše bete!!!  :Smile:  
Katarinak uvijek smo za neko čudo, do bete sve je moguće  :Smile: 
Ja danas imam još jedan plusic, sad samo čekam betu u pon! Simptoma nemam nikakvih, malo zaboli ko pred mengu, iscjedak samo od utrica, nadam se da je to to

----------


## eryngium

> Kod mene svega, jučer popodne i noć nije bilo krvarenja, jutros radila digitalca i pozitivan je, ali se krvarenje opet javilo, crveno.. Pa sam išla betu raditi koja iznosi 120,4 IU/L, 8 dpt blastice.
> Sad mirujem, nemam što drugo, u ponedjeljak ću ponoviti betu. Nadam se da će prestati krvarenje.
> Naproosto ne mogu vjerovati da nakon svih ovih godina vidim plusić i pozitivnu betu.. A opet ne mogu se ni malo još opustiti...


Ovo je super beta! Čestitam! Samo miruj, utrići i mantraj si 'jupi, trudna sam'.  :Kiss: 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

> Ma cure moje skroz sam paihi ki dobro ne odustajem nikako imam jos sedam smrzlica pa cemo dalje neznam koliko moram najmanje pauzirati  pa u nove pobjede


Već sljedeći ciklus možeš na FET. U laganini, nije tolko stresno kao i friški.

----------


## Katjuša

Hvala cure  :grouphug: 
Ja mirujem, kauč - wc i onda se smiri krvarenje.. Cijelu noć ništa, ujutro kako se promrdam nešto malo krene, još uvijek crveno.. Nadam se da će prestati ubrzo da ne prošvikam skroz, i da će beta u ponedjeljak biti ok. Onda mi možda bude maaaalo lakše..

----------


## LF2

Katjuša...saljem pozitivne vibre.
Kod mene se nesto smrdalo skroz. 17dc nekakav spoting ko da cu prokrvariti. A ciklusi su mi 35-45 dana? Sto je sad ovo.   Sa sljedecim ciklusom krecemo na stimulirani i sad ovo? Ne kuzim. Uzela sam dufaston i krenut cu pit do 25dc. Sto mislite?

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke moje, kako ste mi danas??  :Heart:

----------


## Katjuša

Pozdrav cure, izmučio me psihički ovaj vikend skroz.. Jutros sam opet piškila test i bio je svjetliji od jučerašnjeg, mislila sam da je gotovo.. Išla betu ponoviti i beta je danas 344,5! 
Krvarenje se smirilo zasad, iako je jučer još išlo.. Mirujem i dalje i nadam se da će sve biti ok..

LF2 kakvo je stanje? što je sa krvarenjem? Možda je bilo ovulacijsko?
Leona, Lemon, rebecca, kako ste vi?

----------


## LemonK

Moja beta danas 630,6.. U sri moram ponovit.. Inače sam ok, nikakvih posebnih simptoma i smetnji nemam.. 
Katjusa samo miruj i čuvaj se.. 
Ostale cure kako ste?

----------


## una99

Katjuša, LemonK  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leona29

evo cure moja beta je 800, cure moje drzim vam fige  da sve bude kako treba..  :Heart:

----------


## rebecca

Katjuša, LemonK, Leona29  :Very Happy: 

Stigao i moj nalaz bete, strah me i napisati kolika je.... 2053!! (fet, blastica, 14 dnt). U srijedu moram ponoviti.

----------


## laura33

Ajme curke drage pa to su izvrsne vijesti na ovoj temi,  isplati se proviriti
I naletit na toliko lijepih objava.  :Smile: 
Cestitam od srca svima redom i zelim vam skolske trudnoce!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LemonK

Hvala laura!! 
Rebeca, Leona baš sam hepač zbog vas!! Meni još nestvarno da sam trudnica!!  :Smile: 
O čemu ovisi veličina bete? I ja moram ponovit u srijedu, i znači da bude sve ok mora biti dupla od današnje??

----------


## Leona29

Bravo curke moje, neka sve bude do kraja u redu, a sve ostalim zelim sto prije dobitan postupak. A sto se tice o visini bete, to je o tome kako tijelo reagira tj proizvodi hormon brta hcg. Najbitnije je da se ona uduplava .

----------


## LF2

Ajme cure, kolko lijepih vijesti.  :Smile: 
Ja ko da sam mengu dobila, 17dc... mislim da je neki zesci hormonalni disbalans. Nikad mi se to nije desilo. 
Prvi IVF kad sam trebala krenuti, kasnila mi je 60 dana. 
Ne znam i dalje zasto sam opet procurila. Ne kuzim, uvijek dugi ciklusi.
Sad me strah kad cu opce dobit opet, hocu sto prije krenut na IVF.
Trebala sam za dva tjedna. Ne znam hoce sad doc tada ili?

----------


## LemonK

Lf2 sory ne znam kaj bi ti rekla, nisam baš nikada imala problema sa ciklusima..
Sad sam zvala za uputnicu za betu u sri i kažem sestri da me odmah naruči na pregled jer da sam trudna i dobijem termin 15.6.i to još u pol 12 kaj mi ne paše jer sam na poslu,ali ja nisam ni mislila radit, od 1.6.sam htjela na čuvanje trudnoće,a kako cu sad to ako do 15.6.neću vidit svog ginekologa? Još pitam kaj nemam prednost jer sam trudnica i kaže ne... Dajte mi please savjet? Kaj da radim? Ne mogu ga promijenit jer nije prošla godina kak sam kod njega..

----------


## LF2

To si zvala svoju socijalnu ili mpo? U najmanju ruku, ako ces ti biti mirnija i mislis da ti je predugo cekati.. odi hitno.

----------


## LemonK

Socijalnog...ma čak da se ni ne osjećam dobro otišla bi privatno na pregled, ali nitko mi ne može otvorit čuvanje trudnoće osim socijalnog ginica..ne znam da tu kaj može i mpo dr?

----------


## LF2

Ako mpo ili privatnik zatrazi mirovanje na temelju svega, trebala bi moc doci hitno kod socijalnog da ti napise bolovanje. Nadam se. To sve ovisi o volji doktora. Meni moja stvarno napravi sto god treba! Sve uputnice sam od nje i dobila bez obzira sto mpoovci nisu trazili.

----------


## LF2

A bolovanje nakon pozitivne bete, ono tipa komplikacije vezane za ivf trudnocu? Pa mislim da bi to trebala moc dobiti.
Joj kak mi idu na zivce, sad se jos i s tim moras zaj....Ko da nisi dovoljno prosla.

----------


## laura33

> Socijalnog...ma čak da se ni ne osjećam dobro otišla bi privatno na pregled, ali nitko mi ne može otvorit čuvanje trudnoće osim socijalnog ginica..ne znam da tu kaj može i mpo dr?


Po zakonu imas pravo na bolovanje 3 tj nakon transfera.
Meni je dr izasla u susret pa je tu sifru pisala nakon pozitivne bete.

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke, kak ste mi?  :Kiss:

----------


## LemonK

Jutro!! Ja sam isto..samo bi spavala  :Smile: 
Kako si ti? A ostale curke? Nisu se sve ni javile, rado bi čula kako su, mislim na sve...

----------


## Leona29

> Jutro!! Ja sam isto..samo bi spavala 
> Kako si ti? A ostale curke? Nisu se sve ni javile, rado bi čula kako su, mislim na sve...


hahaha i kod mene stanje da bi samo spavala,i imam neke skroz lude snove. Stalno moram pi pi.. Za sada to je to, cekam sutra za ponavljanje bete...Da bilo bi zbilja lijepo da se jave i druge cure da cujemo kako su..

----------


## LemonK

Kaj ide nakon srijede, ako je beta dobra više ju ne moramo ponavljati ili?

----------


## Leona29

> Kaj ide nakon srijede, ako je beta dobra više ju ne moramo ponavljati ili?


onda se ceka prvi uvz, koji uglavnom bude 4tj nakon ET,,

----------


## LemonK

To je onaj kod mpo dr? A dalje si prepušten svom...

----------


## Leona29

[QUOTE=LemonK;2883197]To je onaj kod mpo dr? A dalje si prepušten svom...[/QUOT
Mislim da možeš i ne moraš, gdje god išla da išla isto je bitno da srceko kuca

----------


## Paulina28

Curke čestitam i želim vam školsku trudnoću  :Smile: 
u petak sam bila na Fet-u pa sada nestrpljivo očekujem 
betu  :Cekam: 
Dali idete u bolnicu ili kod privatnika na postupak?

----------


## LemonK

Hvala!! I sretno i tebi da nastavis našim stopama!  :Smile: 
Ja sam na vv

----------


## Leona29

Paulina28 sretno i da tebe iznenadi velika beta. Ja idem privatno...

----------


## katarinak

Drage moje rode evo da vam se javim možda mi bude lakše ja sam jučer potvrdila neuspjeh moja beta jedva 1.2 tako da ništa od toga u fet mogu u šestom mjesecu .No međutim ja nebi bia ja da se kod mene nešto dodatno ne zakomplicira baš kad sam krenula u stimulaciju primjetila sam da mi se lijeva strana trbuha malo zadebljala no ja sam to pripisala kao naotiču jajnici od silne stimulacije pa onda punkcije da bi se nakraju ustanovilo da imam preponski bruh pitaj Boga od čega i danas sam billa kod kirurga koji kaže operacija ali tek nakon željene trudnoće .Pitam se šta sad. trpit bolove i ići u fet ili ići na operaciju . Jer kao nema svrhe operacija jer če mi se u trudnoći taj bruh opet pojavit.Pitam se dal može gorje od toga pa šta če me još u životu snaći.Osječam se kao da nosim breme cijelog ovog svijeta na leđima

----------


## LemonK

Koma, baš se sve zaredalo.. Jako mi je žao za betu  :Sad: 
Koliko je zahtjevna operacija i koliko nakon nje moraš čekati fet? Ako te boli, ja bi prvo riješila operaciju pa makar išla ponovno nakon sljedeće trudnoće...

----------


## katarinak

Sretno svim trudnicama želim vam školske trudnoče do kraja i da zagrlte svoje smotuljke isto tako i svim drugima u čekanju pozitivnih beta i svega ostaloga želim vam svima sreču i uspjeh što prije ja neznam kamo če moj put krenuti moram dobro razmisliti

----------


## katarinak

da draga moja Lemonk rečeno mi je da operacja nema smisla prije trudnoče jer če u trudnoči opna opet puknuti i opet ču dobit bruh tako da mi se čini da je moja mpo priča nažalost završena

----------


## tihaa

Pozdrav cure! za koji dan ću na FET pa me zanima jel je leži poslije transfera (pola sata-sat...) ili te odmah otpreme? :Mad:  konkretno, idem na SD

----------


## MB21

Cure pozdrav svima...

Evo priključujem se ovdje pa Vas želim pitati kada se može vidjeti nekakva pozitivna beta, realno koji dnt? Meni je jučer ujutro bio t, a dr. kaže od 12 - 14 dnt.
Vraćena mi je blastica 5 dan.

hvala

----------


## Leona29

Katarinak zbilja mi je zao sto ti se dogada, dobro razmisli i vidi...tiha pa uglavnom se lezi kojih 20min.. nista strasno..MB21 mislim da kod blastociste moze vec i 10, 11 dan pokazat, ali to nek ti kazu cure koje su imale transfer sa blastocistom. Nisam bas kompententna po tom pitanju...

----------


## MB21

> Katarinak zbilja mi je zao sto ti se dogada, dobro razmisli i vidi...tiha pa uglavnom se lezi kojih 20min.. nista strasno..MB21 mislim da kod blastociste moze vec i 10, 11 dan pokazat, ali to nek ti kazu cure koje su imale transfer sa blastocistom. Nisam bas kompententna po tom pitanju...


hvala ti... vidim da je jedna cura napisala da je 8 dnt imala betu 120

----------


## Katjuša

katarina zao mi je  :Sad:  razmisli dobro, mozda da se sa jos nekim konzultiras? Potrazis jos jedno misljenje?
Tihaa ja sam nakon transfera lezala preko sat vremena, sat i pol.. Tako nekako su i ostale cure koje su imale taj dan transfer.. KBC RI. Sad, koliko to na kraju znaci ne znam..
MB21 ja sam betu radila 8dnt jer sam prokrvarila, cak i dan prije sam imala spotting. I beta je bila 120. Par dana prije sam imala sjenu na testu ali to ne preporucam, bilo je pravo mucenje. 


Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

> Cure pozdrav svima...
> 
> Evo priključujem se ovdje pa Vas želim pitati kada se može vidjeti nekakva pozitivna beta, realno koji dnt? Meni je jučer ujutro bio t, a dr. kaže od 12 - 14 dnt.
> Vraćena mi je blastica 5 dan.
> hvala


Ja sam imala 8 dnt plus na Intim plus testu, a 9 dnt beta 59, al sve ti je to individualno. 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## laine

> Pozdrav cure! za koji dan ću na FET pa me zanima jel je leži poslije transfera (pola sata-sat...) ili te odmah otpreme? konkretno, idem na SD


Na SD ideš odmah kući. Nema ležanja.

----------


## LF2

U Petrovoj lezis nekih 40-60 min.
Beta se vec vidi oko 8dnt 5d blastocista al ne bi ja nista prije 12dnt. Bezveze se muciti.
Katarinak, jel te boli bruh?

----------


## LemonK

Ja sam imala lijepi plusic 9 dnt blastociste.. A nakon transfera ležala pola sata..

----------


## MB21

> U Petrovoj lezis nekih 40-60 min.
> Beta se vec vidi oko 8dnt 5d blastocista al ne bi ja nista prije 12dnt. Bezveze se muciti.
> Katarinak, jel te boli bruh?


zašto ne ako se lijepo vidi?

----------


## LF2

> zašto ne ako se lijepo vidi?


Dobro je dok se se vidi...
Meni se desilo da se ne vidi pa sam zivjela u agoniji narednih dana dok ne izvadim betu. Tipa...uvijek postoji nada  :Sad:

----------


## LemonK

Danas beta 1318  :Smile:

----------


## tihaa

> danas beta 1318


super !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tihaa

možda budu blizančeki  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

Curke moje evo moja beta danas 1900.. Lemonk bravoooooo

----------


## jejja

Divne bete su tu  :Smile: 
LF2, blastica je kod mene na 5dnt vec pokazala + na testu,zapravo na 4dnt al to je bila sjena sjene i ne preporucam testiranje tako rano. ali to je zaista rano i kidanje zivaca. Beta je na taj dan vjerojatno dvoznamenkasta i jako mala pa vadjenje krvi nije bas nesto. Vec 10-11 pa cak 14dnt je ok jer su i brojke vece (troznamenkaste). Prerano vadjenje bete zapravo nema smisla jer ju moras ponavljati i ponavljati da vidis da li se dupla pravilno, pa iskidas na zivce. Ovako pricekas, popiskis koji test i odes po lijepe brojcice kao kod cura gore  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Nego, ja sam danas 6dnt, fet blastice i plusic je tu ali i krvaruckanja je bilo jucer pa sad strpljivo cekam rqzvoj situacije jer drugo nemam sta..

----------


## Katjuša

Kod mene danas lijepa beta, 721, sli jos je prisutno krvarenje i tupa bol. Zvala sam ih, sutra idem kod dr.
Jejja super za plusic, zao mi ja da trbe muci krvarenje.. Samo neka sve bude ok  :Wink: 
Curke, bete su vam super  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Katjusa nadam se da mirujes cim vise. Ja sam i u prvoj t s malim dugo krvarila zbog hematoma ali pregurali smo i to. Dok beta pravilno raste sigurno je sve ok!
Sretno sutra na pregledu!

----------


## eryngium

> Kod mene danas lijepa beta, 721, sli jos je prisutno krvarenje i tupa bol. Zvala sam ih, sutra idem kod dr.
> Jejja super za plusic, zao mi ja da trbe muci krvarenje.. Samo neka sve bude ok 
> Curke, bete su vam super  
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


Beta je super! Vjerojatno se pri implantaciji stvorio hematom pa zato krvarenje. Držim fige da bude sve ok!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Leona29

Bravo nek se bete lijepo duplaju.. Bas sam sretna sad do kraja sve po školiski. Katjuša valjda je samo hematon nekakvi..

----------


## LemonK

Katjusa držim fige da je sve ok, mora bit, beta je super!!
Jejja sretno!
Netko je spomenuo blizance? Kak to znati po beti? Leona tvoja je još veća, jel postoji šansa? Ja se ne kuzim u to..

----------


## LF2

> Divne bete su tu 
> LF2, blastica je kod mene na 5dnt vec pokazala + na testu,zapravo na 4dnt al to je bila sjena sjene i ne preporucam testiranje tako rano. ali to je zaista rano i kidanje zivaca. Beta je na taj dan vjerojatno dvoznamenkasta i jako mala pa vadjenje krvi nije bas nesto. Vec 10-11 pa cak 14dnt je ok jer su i brojke vece (troznamenkaste). Prerano vadjenje bete zapravo nema smisla jer ju moras ponavljati i ponavljati da vidis da li se dupla pravilno, pa iskidas na zivce. Ovako pricekas, popiskis koji test i odes po lijepe brojcice kao kod cura gore


To i kažem. Vidi se ona i ranije, al ne bi prije 12dnt. 
Ja imam mogućnosti vaditi bete na poslu, tako da mogu bilo kada ali nisam vadila prije 12dnt 5d blastocite. 
Prvi puta sam napravila test 6dnt i bio je negativan i umirala polagano svaki dan u nadi da je lažno negativan. Ne želim to više proživljavati.
A sa biokemijskima sam isto luđački vadila prerano i samo se bez potrebno nervirala.

----------


## Leona29

vidjet cemo na prvom uvz sta dr kaze.. A sad sto se tiće bete kod blizanaca neznam, jer svako tijelo drukcije reagira na taj hormon.. Stvarno ti nebih znala rec.

----------


## Katjuša

Jejja mirujem maksimalno, samo lezim i na wc.. To krvarenje mo je tocn sa bolovima povezano, zaboli me trbuh i boli neko vrijeme i onda prokrvarim, kako prodje bol tako i stane krvarenje..  Potrpiti cu stogod treba, samo da sve bude ok.. Vidjeti cu i sto ce dr sutra reci.
Vezano za betu i blizance, mislim da nema pravila i formule..  :Smile: 



Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## rebecca

Cure, bete su vam se lijepo poduplale  :Very Happy: . 
Ostala sam vam dužna za svoju betu. U ponedjeljak je bila 2053 (fet, blastica, 14 dnt), a danas je nešto malo manja od 5000. Malo su me iznenadile ove moje brojke, ali vidjela sam da je bilo takvih i sve ok. Sretno svima!!  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

> Cure, bete su vam se lijepo poduplale . 
> Ostala sam vam dužna za svoju betu. U ponedjeljak je bila 2053 (fet, blastica, 14 dnt), a danas je nešto malo manja od 5000. Malo su me iznenadile ove moje brojke, ali vidjela sam da je bilo takvih i sve ok. Sretno svima!!


Bravo odlicna ti je beta, bas je velika
Samo nek tako nastavi i skolski do kraja..  :Kiss:

----------


## rebecca

> Lf2 sory ne znam kaj bi ti rekla, nisam baš nikada imala problema sa ciklusima..
> Sad sam zvala za uputnicu za betu u sri i kažem sestri da me odmah naruči na pregled jer da sam trudna i dobijem termin 15.6.i to još u pol 12 kaj mi ne paše jer sam na poslu,ali ja nisam ni mislila radit, od 1.6.sam htjela na čuvanje trudnoće,a kako cu sad to ako do 15.6.neću vidit svog ginekologa? Još pitam kaj nemam prednost jer sam trudnica i kaže ne... Dajte mi please savjet? Kaj da radim? Ne mogu ga promijenit jer nije prošla godina kak sam kod njega..


Jesi probala objasniti sestri da si išla na mpo pa da bi htjela otvoriti komplikacije i da ti kaže kakva je procedura kod doktora (jel moguće otvoriti, od kada itd.)? Ja sam bila na bolovanju od dana transfera, i sa ovom zadnjom betom od srijede doktor mi je otvorio komplikacije (piše na potvrdi bolovanje u trajanju od 60 dana). Moj doktor stvarno nikad nije radio probleme sa bolovanjem.

----------


## muzicarka

Ajme, koje bete!!!!! Cestitam svima, prekrasno!!!! uzivajte!!!
Mene hvata lagana panika, nastojim biti opustena, ali u glavi stalno crvic sumnje: sto ako ni ovaj put ne uspijemo....(iako nismo jos ni krenuli u novi postupak).
Lakse mi je odmah cim sam to izgovorila  :Wink:  
Ufffff......
Katarina...imas jos puno smrzlica..i ja mislim da trebas potraziti jos koje misljenje...pa onda rjesavati jedno po jedno.....sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## MB21

> Danas beta 1318


LemonK koji ti je to dnt? Nisam uspjela pohvatati kada si imala transfer

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke.. Kako ste mi? Kako se osjecate? Mene danas sve boli..  :Laughing:  :grouphug:

----------


## LemonK

Rebecca beta ti je vauuuu  :Smile:  joj tak sam uzbuđena zbog svih nas s betama!  :Smile:  i želim iste onima koje čekaju ili tek kreću  :Wink:  kaj se tiče bolovanja, ja bih odmah htjela na teret hzzo jer to je 100%.. Ovo kaj sam bila oko punkcije i transfera mi je dosta srušilo plaću jer je išlo na teret poslodavca i sad će mi bit manji prosjek i za ovo kaj će ic 100% od hzzo...al nema veze, glavno da bude sve ok, pazim se maksimalno i izdržati cu još to do prvog pregleda jer srećom nemam nikakvih smetnji..
MB21 jučer je bio 15 dnt blastociste..
Leona kaj te boli? Ja baš nemam nikakvih simptoma osim kaj spavam više i jedem, gladna sam cim se probudim..

----------


## una99

:Very Happy:  kako se lijepo proljetni trudnicki vlakic puni, curke nemojte se zaboravit prijaviti na temu nase trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

> Rebecca beta ti je vauuuu  joj tak sam uzbuđena zbog svih nas s betama!  i želim iste onima koje čekaju ili tek kreću  kaj se tiče bolovanja, ja bih odmah htjela na teret hzzo jer to je 100%.. Ovo kaj sam bila oko punkcije i transfera mi je dosta srušilo plaću jer je išlo na teret poslodavca i sad će mi bit manji prosjek i za ovo kaj će ic 100% od hzzo...al nema veze, glavno da bude sve ok, pazim se maksimalno i izdržati cu još to do prvog pregleda jer srećom nemam nikakvih smetnji..
> MB21 jučer je bio 15 dnt blastociste..
> Leona kaj te boli? Ja baš nemam nikakvih simptoma osim kaj spavam više i jedem, gladna sam cim se probudim..


Ma najviše me boli donji dio leda i imam pritisak na mjehur. Ja uopce nisam gladna, također i ja spavam puno duze i navecer zaspem cim dotaknem krevet haha...

----------


## LemonK

Ajme ja jedem ko ludjak, inače sam već natukla par kg otkada sam na hormonima i uz ovaj apetit do prvog trudnickog vaganja bit cu ko slonica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leona29

> Ajme ja jedem ko ludjak, inače sam već natukla par kg otkada sam na hormonima i uz ovaj apetit do prvog trudnickog vaganja bit cu ko slonica


Haha bitno da bude sve u redu. Sreca na mene ne djeluju na takav nacin. Samo utrogeston mi stvara uzasan osjecaj pogotovo kad curka, pa svako malo idem na wc provjeravat.

----------


## MB21

> Haha bitno da bude sve u redu. Sreca na mene ne djeluju na takav nacin. Samo utrogeston mi stvara uzasan osjecaj pogotovo kad curka, pa svako malo idem na wc provjeravat.


joj i ja stalno idem na wc gledati da nije sve iscurilo... ali rekao je dr da jutarnju dozu uzmem na usta jer radim, pa je stvarno nezgodno to...

joj ja bih već danas radila test, luda sam a tek 3 dnt... tko će to dočekati
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Leona29

> joj i ja stalno idem na wc gledati da nije sve iscurilo... ali rekao je dr da jutarnju dozu uzmem na usta jer radim, pa je stvarno nezgodno to...
> 
> joj ja bih već danas radila test, luda sam a tek 3 dnt... tko će to dočekati


ja bi ih da mogu samo pila.  Joj skroz te razumijem kako ti je, meni je prva 3 dana bilo zbilja najteže, a onda mi je sve brzo proletilo. Brzo ce ti to proć pokušaj ne mislit na to, koliko možeš.

----------


## LemonK

Ja mislim da je učinkovitije ako idu vaginalno, zato se budim u 5 ujutro, stavim ih i spavam još do 6, sljedeće stavim tek kad dodjem doma i treće prije spavanja..znam da nije dobar omjer,ali očito pomažu  :Smile: 
Izdrži nekako, tak sam i ja jedva izražavala pa napravila 8 dan i bio negativan,ali onda već 9 dan pozitivan  :Smile:  nemoj radit prije 8,9 dana..zaokupi se bilo čime..

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke, kako ste mi?   :Coffee:  :spava:

----------


## MB21

> Jutro curke, kako ste mi?


Jutro Leona, naprono danas, posao.problemi.. jedva čekam sutra.
sinoć sam sanjala jako grozan san.... valjda sam opterećena svima, jedva čekam sljedeći petak, tada ću vaditi prvu betu. prije ću samo napraviti test. Kako ste Vi naše trudnice??? :Heart:

----------


## Leona29

> Jutro Leona, naprono danas, posao.problemi.. jedva čekam sutra.
> sinoć sam sanjala jako grozan san.... valjda sam opterećena svima, jedva čekam sljedeći petak, tada ću vaditi prvu betu. prije ću samo napraviti test. Kako ste Vi naše trudnice???


MB21 hahah to ti je dobar znak sa snovima, tako sam i ja imala lude snove prije bete.. drzim fige da bude velika beta.. Ja  sad iscekujem prvi uvz, a toliko se i bojim.. U zadnja 2-3 dana me tako opterecuje moje mokrenje da mi je cudno. Prije sam se budila navecer ici mokrit sad apsolutno ništa i to citavu noc prespavam bez mokrenja i ujutro se dignem u 6 da stavim utrogestan ni tad ne moram na wc nego twk oko 8 .. Vidim da sam poćela paničariti

----------


## jejja

8dnt, blastica beta 128.6

----------


## Leona29

> 8dnt, blastica beta 128.6


Bravo cestitam

----------


## Paulina28

jojjj cure baš super ,imate super bete  :Smile: 
Puni se vlakić sa lijepim betama , i ja bi sa vama u taj vlakić  :Smile:  
jejja čestitam, i meni je danas 8 dn blastociste ali ja ću 13 vaditi betu 
a test možda u pon napravim!!

----------


## LemonK

Jejja bravooo!!!!  :Smile:  Paulina tebi želim isto lijepu betu!
Leona kad ideš na prvi uzv? Ja 31.5.kod svog mpo dr..tak mi to dugo, tko će dočekati... Simptoma i dalje nikakvih osim velikog apetita..a posto volim jesti to mi ne pada teško  :Smile:  osim kaj ne stanem više u trapke!!

----------


## Katjuša

Odlicno jejja! Kako to da si ranije radila? Spominjala si i krvaruckanje, nadam se da ti je proslo?

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

> 8dnt, blastica beta 128.6


Moj bi dr rekao da je to prava odlikaška!
Čestitam i želim ti isto takav nastavak trudnoće.

----------


## Leona29

> Jejja bravooo!!!!  Paulina tebi želim isto lijepu betu!
> Leona kad ideš na prvi uzv? Ja 31.5.kod svog mpo dr..tak mi to dugo, tko će dočekati... Simptoma i dalje nikakvih osim velikog apetita..a posto volim jesti to mi ne pada teško  osim kaj ne stanem više u trapke!!


uh moj je tek 3.06 tako da imam sto čekati..

----------


## jejja

> Odlicno jejja! Kako to da si ranije radila? Spominjala si i krvaruckanje, nadam se da ti je proslo?
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


Katjusa jucer je pljusnulo iz mene vodenasto rozo-crveno, bolovi se javili i malo su me prepali pa sam se isla javiti svojoj dr. Tako da me slala vaditi betu a u ponedjeljak ponavljam da vidimo duplanje..danas ni kapi. 



> Moj bi dr rekao da je to prava odlikaška!
> Čestitam i želim ti isto takav nastavak trudnoće.


Hvala  :Kiss:  moja dr je rekla da je malo niska.. ona ne slusa kad ja kazem da je to 13dpo 8dnt nego racuna od ZM. A ovulacija mi nije bila skolski 14dc nego 20dc.. tako da po svima je super beta osim po njoj.. 

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Katjuša

Super je beta jejja i odlicno da je stalo krvarenje.. Sretno dalje!!  :Smile: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Katjusa a sta je tebi dr jucer rekao? Negdje sam vjerojatno propustila

----------


## maca papucarica

> Katjusa jucer je pljusnulo iz mene vodenasto rozo-crveno, bolovi se javili i malo su me prepali pa sam se isla javiti svojoj dr. Tako da me slala vaditi betu a u ponedjeljak ponavljam da vidimo duplanje..danas ni kapi. 
> 
> Hvala  moja dr je rekla da je malo niska.. ona ne slusa kad ja kazem da je to 13dpo 8dnt nego racuna od ZM. A ovulacija mi nije bila skolski 14dc nego 20dc.. tako da po svima je super beta osim po njoj.. 
> 
> Hvala cure


Jel to Mpo dr ili primarna gin?
Moj Mpo kaže da je "savršena" beta oko 200 na 14 dpo.

----------


## Ginger

jejja cestitam!! 
to je vise nego odlicna beta!
moja je u zadnjoj trudnoci 11dpt blastice bila 184 i bila je po doktoru vise nego dobra  :Smile: 
ovo racunanje po zm  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jejja

Maca primarna gin.
Ginger ma to me zivcira. Trazit cu mpo da mi korigira u papirima datum  jer ce me cijelo vrijeme zezat za skoro tjedan dana

----------


## Katjuša

Jejja, nisam ni pisala jos. Bila sam dolje i odmah me pregledao + uzv. Nije vidio otkud krvarim, sluznica je zadebljana i maaaala tockica se vidjela u maternici, kaze najvjerojatnije gestacijski mjehuric ali prerano da bi potvrdio. Rekao je da se prebacim sa Crinone na utrice oralno, zbog krvarenja.. Evo danss nakon 8 dana mi je "mirniji" dan po pitanju krvarenja i brljavljenja.. Nadam se da ce stati skroz. 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

I ja ti zelim da stane skroz da si bezbrizna. 
U mojoj prvoj T je isto bilo krvarenja al bio je hematom, utrici i mirovanje i evo za mjesec i par dana malac 2 godine puni  :Smile:  tako zelim i tebi  :Heart:

----------


## MB21

> 8dnt, blastica beta 128.6


jejja čestitam od srca, nek dalje sve bude po p.s.-u

----------


## MB21

Drage moje ja sam skroz luda... napravila sam test na 4 dpt blastice... naravno da je negativan ali jednostavno nisam mogla izdržati...
recite mi da stvarno nisam normalna...
Danas me jako boli trbuh, ali želudac i crijeva, prije transfera sam dobila (mislim ) crijevnu virozu pa sam stezala stolicu do te mjere da nisam mogla na wc 3 dana poslije, valjda sam mu poremetila funkciju pa me sada sve boli... boli i kada hodam, ali samo taj gornji dio trbuha... samo da sve bude ok

----------


## LemonK

Prerano je...meni je čak 8 dnt bio negativan..
Mene su isto oko transfera mučili unutarnji hemici,a i inače imam problema sa stolicom pa sam se bojala svake te boli... Probaj jesti čim više na žlicu i toplo, lakšu hranu da ti se smiri želudac.. Znam da je velika panika cim zaboli bilo kaj drugo..

----------


## jejja

4dpt je prerano. Al nisi luda jer sam ja vec 3dpt krenula piskit  :Laughing:  ali zaista je to prerano. Realno oko 7-8 dpt mozes krenut s testovima.. blastica bi 9dpt trebala pokazati crtu (racunamo da je to 14dpo i da tada mora pokazati) 
Mene zeludac vec par dana ubija pa popijem pol salice caja od mente pa mi je malo lakse..

----------


## MB21

> 4dpt je prerano. Al nisi luda jer sam ja vec 3dpt krenula piskit  ali zaista je to prerano. Realno oko 7-8 dpt mozes krenut s testovima.. blastica bi 9dpt trebala pokazati crtu (racunamo da je to 14dpo i da tada mora pokazati) 
> Mene zeludac vec par dana ubija pa popijem pol salice caja od mente pa mi je malo lakse..


hehe, znači nisam tatalni luđak...dobro je. uh, pa znate kako , pratim forum i vidjela sam da su neke cure imale svijeeeetlu crticu 4 dnt pa sam se ponalala....
joj obećala sam samoj sebi da neću raditi sada prije 9 dpt... nadam se da ću izdržati.

hvala vam cure na savjetima, danas i sutra samo jušno...

----------


## una99

Jejja  :Very Happy:  
Paulina i MB21 držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Tnx cure!! Stanje kod mene , 9 dan imala sam grceve kao pred mengu ! Sada tu i tamo osjetim kratko pikanje i kao neko stezanje, nemogu točno objasniti! Postajem jako jako nestrpljiva !!! Kako se vi osječete ??

----------


## MB21

> Tnx cure!! Stanje kod mene , 9 dan imala sam grceve kao pred mengu ! Sada tu i tamo osjetim kratko pikanje i kao neko stezanje, nemogu točno objasniti! Postajem jako jako nestrpljiva !!! Kako se vi osječete ??


jao ja sam počela da tripujem da imam hiper.... kako cure to izgleda, koji su simptomi, i jel moguće da se dobije tek 6 dnt?
od jučer ujutro me gornji dio trbuha rastura, kad hodam kao da gazim na želudac, kad pojedem mrvicu imam osjećaj kao da sam pojela prase....
imala sam normalnu stolicu i jučer i danas ali nije bolje ni malo. jako me boli želudac, više manje samo kad hodam...
što mislite ima li veze to s transferom? Mislila sam čak da zovem dr, ali stvarno nema smisla da ga gnjavim nedjeljom poslijepodne... ali bojim se

----------


## jejja

MB21
Simptomi hiperstimulacije jajnika uključuju napuhnutost, mučninu, proljev, i dobitak na tjelesnoj težini, ukoliko je riječ o blagom obliku. U srednje teškom obliku ovi se simptomi pogoršavaju, pa dolazi do ubrzanog dobitka na tjelesnoj težini (više od 1 kg/dan), povraćanja, proljeva, smanjene količine urina koji je tamnije boje i jake žeđi. U teškom obliku ovi su svi simptomi dodatno izraženi, a zbog nakupljanja tekućine dolazi i do dodatnih simptoma, kao što su teško disanje, bolovi u trbuhu zbog prerastegnutosti i skupljanja tekućine, prestanak rada bubrega, itd.

Prati koliko piskis, da li se napuhujes jako.. trudnoca zna pogorsati/potaknuti OHSS 
Pij izotonicne napitke i ako mislis da ne piskis dovoljno odmah se javi na hitnu.
Nisam upratila koliko js si imala na punkciji?

----------


## tihaa

Bok cure....evo i mene ovdje kod vas... Danas mi je 3 dnt al jos nikakvih simptoma... ubi me ovo cekanje  :Sad:

----------


## LemonK

Tihaa čekanje je najgore, nadji nešto za zaokupiti misli i pisni test 9 dan  :Wink: 
Cure do kada traje opasnost od hipera??

----------


## Leona29

Jutro svima, kako ste mi? tihaa još je rano za simptome polako. LemonK kako si mi kako napreduje cekanje uvz, jesu se pojavili kakvi simptomčići?

----------


## LemonK

Ovih zadnjih par dana se tako uspusem kao da sam trčala ne znam koliko, a stvarno se pazim i sve polako, spavam non stop kad sam doma, ne mogu se naspavati, stalno umorna i povremeno me boli ko za mengu, to je to.. 
Već mi dosta posla, jedva čekam otvorit cuvanje trudnoće i bit doma..
Kako si ti?

----------


## Leona29

> Ovih zadnjih par dana se tako uspusem kao da sam trčala ne znam koliko, a stvarno se pazim i sve polako, spavam non stop kad sam doma, ne mogu se naspavati, stalno umorna i povremeno me boli ko za mengu, to je to.. 
> Već mi dosta posla, jedva čekam otvorit cuvanje trudnoće i bit doma..
> Kako si ti?


Isto tako spavam, umorna, isto zna me zaboljeti kao pred mengu. Samo imam uzasne vrtoglavice. I tlak mi je katastrofalno nizak.

----------


## LemonK

Jel radiš ili si na bolovanju?

----------


## tihaa

Hvala cure. Koliko sam pročitala 3-4 dan bi trebala biti implantacija blastociste, a kod mene nikakvi simptomi. Ovo je stvarno najgori dio, čekanje....

----------


## Leona29

> Jel radiš ili si na bolovanju?


Ja sam na bolovanju..

----------


## Leona29

> Hvala cure. Koliko sam pročitala 3-4 dan bi trebala biti implantacija blastociste, a kod mene nikakvi simptomi. Ovo je stvarno najgori dio, čekanje....


tihaa ja sam ti imala jednu neobicnu presjecajucu bol kad mi se desila implatacija i nakon 2 dana su me  (.)(.) poćele boljeti. Onda sam posumnjala, i imala sam lude snove..

----------


## jejja

> 8dnt, blastica beta 128.6


11 dnt beta 547.2

----------


## LemonK

Bravo jejja, super!!  :Very Happy: 
Leona jesi na onom bolovanju od ivf ili si sad na čuvanju trudnoće?

----------


## 1latica

Curama s pozitivnim betama sretno dalje  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama zagrljaj  :Kiss: 
Pitanje za Leonu, da li si postupak radila kod dr. Š?
Vidim da si pitala za polikliniku Šparac, na temi MPO Split, a sada tu čitam da imaš poz betu.

----------


## Leona29

1latice, ne nisam radila postupak u dr Š. ali me interesira dali je netko bio u njega i kako u njega sve skupa ide citav postupak..LemonK na bolovanju od ivf sam a sad cekam prvi uvz pa cu najverovatnije na komplikacije

----------


## 1latica

I mene zanimaju iskustva, al ne javlja se niko... 
Čestitam ti na trudnoći, uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Ja sam kod dr Škvorca. Izuzetno sam zadovoljna, ako imate konkretna pitanja posaljite pp.

----------


## tihaa

Jutro cure! ima li novih plusica? Paulina?

----------


## 1latica

> Ja sam kod dr Škvorca. Izuzetno sam zadovoljna, ako imate konkretna pitanja posaljite pp.


Mislila sam na dr. Šparca - poliklinika Šparac, Split..
Hvala svejedno na dobroj volji  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Napravila sam dva testa i negativna su !! 
Sutra vadim betu !! 
Iii ponovo ništa , više nisam tużna nego żivčana i ludim!

----------


## Paulina28

Tihaa kada vadis betu?

----------


## tihaa

tek iduću srijedu... danas mi je tek 4 dnt

----------


## tihaa

koji je tebi? testovi mogu pogriješiti, držim fige za betu

----------


## Frixie

*cvijetić555* I ja sam. Čekaš punkciju, transfer, brojiš dnt?

----------


## cvijetic555

> *cvijetić555* I ja sam. Čekaš punkciju, transfer, brojiš dnt?


Ma ja sam obavila punkciju i sve super i na dan transfera na uzv je bio tanak endometrij. Dr mi je rekao da moze obavit transfer ako ja inzistiram ali da su sanse da uspije vrlo male i da predlaze zamrzavanje. Fer od njega da mi je to predlozio, ipak mu je stalo da postupak uspije. A kako je kod tebe? Kako si zadovoljna kod njih?

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke, kako ste? LemonK, Katjuša.. nema vas dali je sve u redu?? Kako vam dani prolaze?

----------


## Katjuša

Jutro, evo jučer sam vadila još betu za humanu i iznosi 7096 (20dpt), krvarenje je prestalo pred skoro tjedan dana i sad čekam prvi pregled, naručena sam 7.6.
Tako da se odbrojavanje nastavlja, nadam se da će biti sve ok  :Smile: 
Simptoma nemam nikakvih osim pritiska u trbuhu i navečer me cice bole, vjerujem najviše zbog utrića, sve ostalo ok.
Kako si ti?

Jejja jesi se javila dolje, kad ti imaš pregled?

Čekalicama želim puno sreće i strpljenja i što skorije plusiće i pozitivne bete  :Heart:

----------


## Leona29

> Jutro, evo jučer sam vadila još betu za humanu i iznosi 7096 (20dpt), krvarenje je prestalo pred skoro tjedan dana i sad čekam prvi pregled, naručena sam 7.6.
> Tako da se odbrojavanje nastavlja, nadam se da će biti sve ok 
> Simptoma nemam nikakvih osim pritiska u trbuhu i navečer me cice bole, vjerujem najviše zbog utrića, sve ostalo ok.
> Kako si ti?
> 
> Jejja jesi se javila dolje, kad ti imaš pregled?
> 
> Čekalicama želim puno sreće i strpljenja i što skorije plusiće i pozitivne bete


Katjuša draga, bas sam sretna jako radi tebe da to ide kako treba.. Kod mene sve isto, ali ajde ajmo reci da su nekakave mucninice pocele. Dosta toga mi smrducka. I poslje rucka mi je katastrofa hahahah.. Sad iscekujem i ja svoj pregled.. Samo se nadam da ce biti sve ok..

----------


## jejja

Katjusa divne vijesti!! 
Ja u ponedjeljak nosim betu tamo pa cemo vidjeti kad ce me naruciti..

----------


## Katjuša

I tek sto sam napisala da je ok, upravo opet nesto brljavim, nakon skoro tjedan dana..  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ce se primiriti  :Sad: 

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leona29

> I tek sto sam napisala da je ok, upravo opet nesto brljavim, nakon skoro tjedan dana..  
> Nadam se da ce se primiriti 
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


ajoj Katjuša baš mi je žao, nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno, drzi nam se..  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Paulina28

Curke da javim ! Beta je 0  :Sad:  
Smijesno je to šta vise nisam tużna nego żivčana i ludim, i neznam kako dalje ,moram neku promjenu napraviti!! 
Eto sada sam vam se malo izjadala  :Smile: 

Svim curkama koje su u postupku ili čekaju betu držim fige da bude lijepih vijesti!! 
Katjuša držim fige !!

----------


## jejja

> I tek sto sam napisala da je ok, upravo opet nesto brljavim, nakon skoro tjedan dana..  
> Nadam se da ce se primiriti 
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


Drzi se i miruj. Ako je hematom (a mozak mi ne radi uopce jel je) on zna krenut pa stat pa krenut.. duugo me u prvoj t zezao. Samo mirovanje i utrici i biti ce ok

----------


## tihaa

jooj što ovo vrijeme sporo prolazi, tek mi je 7 dnt. Simptoma skoro pa nikakvih, osim što me više ne pati zatvor a što nije dobro  :Sad:  :Sad:   s obzirom na utrogestan.

----------


## LF2

> Curke da javim ! Beta je 0  
> Smijesno je to šta vise nisam tużna nego żivčana i ludim, i neznam kako dalje ,moram neku promjenu napraviti!! 
> Eto sada sam vam se malo izjadala 
> 
> Svim curkama koje su u postupku ili čekaju betu držim fige da bude lijepih vijesti!! 
> Katjuša držim fige !!


Tako je i meni bilo. Nisam bila tuzna vec zivcana jer ne znam u cemu je problem? Jel ti to bio FET ili friski? Imas jos kojeg smrznuog?

----------


## rebecca

*jejja* odlična beta!!! *tihaa* samo strpljivo  :Smile: 

*Paulina28* jako mi je žao, drži se!!

*Katjuša* vjerujem da će sve biti ok!

Ja sam za vikend opet prokrvarila nakon više od tjedan dana, i to više nego taj zadnji put i baš sam bila tužna, nisam mogla vjerovati. Javila sam se doktoru i rekao mi je što da napravim i da će sve biti ok, baš me smirio  :Smile: . Jedan dan je bilo crveno, pa drugi smeđe, pa opet crveno, utorak ništa, srijeda opet ujutro crveno. U srijedu smo išli na prvi ultrazvuk i cure drage sve je u redu!! U srijedu smo bili 5+5 i vidjeli smo kako maleno srce kuca, prekrasno!!!! A krvarenje je od hematoma koji se nalazi na ušću maternice, tako da mirujem.

----------


## LemonK

Paulina jako mi je žao!!  :Sad: 
Katjusa vjerujem da će sve bit ok! 
Rebecca tak mi je drago da je sve ok i da ste čuli srceko, predivno! <3
Tiha strpi se još malo i 9.dan pisni test  :Wink: 
Jejja beta odlična!  :Very Happy: 
Leona i ja ne mogu dočekati prvi pregled..imam 31.5. i brojim dane ko za prvu betu... Inače sam ok, osim kaj sam stalno umorna i muče me hemici, strašno nešto...

----------


## Paulina28

FET je bio! Nemam vise smrzića! Ja sada stvarno neznam zašto se na żeli primiti! Do sada sam išla u drżavnu bolnicu a sljedeči postupak idem privatno pa cemo vidjeti! 
Tihaa drži se , znam da je tesko ,meni su bili najgori 8 i 9 dan !!

----------


## Paulina28

LF2 jesi radila koje dodatne pretage? Imunoloske itd..

----------


## LF2

> LF2 jesi radila koje dodatne pretage? Imunoloske itd..


Nakon FET-a sam napravila faktore trombofilije i kariogram i razgovor sa hematologom koja preporuca da krenem sa heparinom od transfera. I trazila dodatne pretrage antikardiolipinska antitijela, ANA, ANCA beta2GP koje jos nisam napravila. 
Cekam mengu i krecemo na stimulirani. Ovaj put sa menopurima ne sa gonalima sto god to znacilo. I imam igrom slucaja drugog doktora pa mi mozda donese srecu  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Ja cu isto traziti doktora za te pretrage! Jojj moram sve proučiti za sve te pretrage jer nemam pojma o tome! 
Ako budem imala nekih pitanja posaljem ti poruku  :Smile:  
Sta sa gonalima ti nije pasala terapija? 
Drżim ti fige da ti uspije ovoga puta !! 
Ti si u drzavnoj bolnici na postupku?

----------


## LF2

> Ja cu isto traziti doktora za te pretrage! Jojj moram sve proučiti za sve te pretrage jer nemam pojma o tome! 
> Ako budem imala nekih pitanja posaljem ti poruku  
> Sta sa gonalima ti nije pasala terapija? 
> Drżim ti fige da ti uspije ovoga puta !! 
> Ti si u drzavnoj bolnici na postupku?


Naravno, sto god te zanima.
Ok su mi bili gonali, dobila 4 js i od toga se sve oplodile. S obzirom da je nova doktorica, mozda hoce promjeniti pa zato. Budemo vidli. U Petrovoj sam. Za sad sam zadovoljna...ide...

----------


## brar

Meni je danas 3. dan nakon et. Do sada je sve bilo ok. Danas sam shvatila da cu morati lod zubara da mi promijeni plombe. Bit ce super ako nije u pitanju cista. Sto sad? Smijem li primiti onu anesteziju od koje utrne pola glave kako bi mi to sredila zubarica? Uvijek nesto...

----------


## tihaa

Jutro cure
9dnt i debeli minus na testu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Leona29

> Meni je danas 3. dan nakon et. Do sada je sve bilo ok. Danas sam shvatila da cu morati lod zubara da mi promijeni plombe. Bit ce super ako nije u pitanju cista. Sto sad? Smijem li primiti onu anesteziju od koje utrne pola glave kako bi mi to sredila zubarica? Uvijek nesto...


Možeš ici u zubara bez problema i primit anastetik lokalni bila trudna ili ne.. 


tihaa žao mi je ... ipak i bbetu za svaki slucaj izvadi..

----------


## tihaa

Još uvijek se nadam da je prerano i da je loš test (s ebay)... nada umire posljednja

----------


## Leona29

> Još uvijek se nadam da je prerano i da je loš test (s ebay)... nada umire posljednja


meni ti testovi sa e bay-a najbolji, ja narucujem one iz U.K i odlicni su ne kineske..ali beta je napouzdanije...

----------


## tihaa

Mislim da su moji kineski, dosli su gratis uz trakice. Nisu kao trakice vec su veliki plasticni. Ma vidjet cemo, imam pozitivan osjecaj premda je negativan test. Idem vadit betu tek u petak, 14dnt a ne 12 dnt kako sam mislila. A do tada se nadam...

----------


## tihaa

zatišje na ovoj našoj temi..... čini mi se da smo jedino MB21 i ja na čekanju... MB21 ima li novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Romeo85

Curke citam vas redovito, u toku sam, sretno cekalicama....
I ja krećem sa stimulacijom, sutra idem na pregled i sve ostalo, danas mi je 1dc.

----------


## Romeo85

Tihaa jesi radila ponovno test?

----------


## lea13

> Curke citam vas redovito, u toku sam, sretno cekalicama....
> I ja krećem sa stimulacijom, sutra idem na pregled i sve ostalo, danas mi je 1dc.


Romeo, pa zašto stimulacija? Pa imaš smrzliće, zar ne? Što ne bi trebala u FET? I meni je danas 1 dc, i trebala od sutra krenuti sa stimulacijom, ali kod nas je u klinici neko renoviranje, pa su me odgodili za 7mj. Ali mi to i paše, taman ću tad na godišnji, pa ne moram uzimati bolovanje. Nakon gonala i menopura ovog puta idemo s puregonom. Zamjenio mi je i  utriće crinone gelom. Cure,kakva su vam iskustva s njim? Ima li isti učinak kao utrići?

----------


## Romeo85

Lea, da idemo u FET, ja ti nemam pojma sta i kako...to mi je prvi...znam da idemo s nekom terapijom, nemam pojma nista dok sutra ne vidim...

Sretno ti u 7mj, super jer ti se poklapa s godisnjem, probaj u medjuvremenu skoknuti na more, ako ces ikako moci, recimo dok cekas betu, brze ce ti proci...Ja dok budem cekala betu taman idem na more, poklopilo se.

----------


## lea13

Ajde baš javi kakva terapija. Nikad nisam imala terapiju kad sam išla na FET, osim što bi počela ranije s utričima. baš me zanima o čemu se radi. A što se tiče godišnjeg, ja živim  na moru pa se nadam iskupati u 6 mj, jer ne vjerujem da će mi se dati na plažu s masnicama od uboda  po bedrima  što od stimulacije što od heparina. Drago mi je da ti se poklopilo to s godišnjim, brže će ti proći iščekivanje bete. Je li ti dr. rekao što za biokemijsku?

----------


## brar

Danas mi je 7. dan nakon et. U 4 sata ujutro, probudila me uzasna groznica, hladnoca. Sve kao pred gripu. A nije gripa. Imate li i vi ovakvih "napadaja"?  Inace, punkciju i transfer prosla sam iznenadujuce dobro (41. mi je godina), vracene 2 mrve osmostanicne.

----------


## tihaa

@romeo85 - odustala sam od testova, obećala sam samoj sebi da neću više raditi testove i to svima preporučam... Isplakala sam se bezveze, a još nisam 100% sigurna da nije uspjelo. Tek će beta pokazati.
@lea13 - mislim da nekima, i kod FET-a, daju estrofem od početka ciklusa.
@brar - ne znam ti za "gripu", i ja imam hrpu simptoma, al slabo onih trudničkih  :Rolling Eyes:  Već me par dana boli zub odnosno cijela jedna strana desni; kišem; natiču mi noge (vjerojatno od vručine); stalno sam gladna...

Čekam betu i pozitivno razmišljam :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lea13

Tihaa, i mene su prošli put kad je bila pozitivna beta( iako je bila biokemijska) sedmi dan transfera blastice počele boliti desni, i to cijela desna strana. U početku sam mislila da je zub, ali sam onda shvatila da ne mogu locirati bol, i da me ne bole zubi već desni. Sutra je bio pozitivan test. Osim toga navečer su me hvatali valunzi vručine, što mi se ne događa ni usred ljeta, a ujutro drhtavice, nešto slično ko tebi brar. Inače sam realna i ne vilom buditi lažne nade ni sebi ni drugima,  ali  mi se iskreno  sviđaju vaši simptomi. tako da cure sreeetno od srca!

----------


## brar

> Tihaa, i mene su prošli put kad je bila pozitivna beta( iako je bila biokemijska) sedmi dan transfera blastice počele boliti desni, i to cijela desna strana. U početku sam mislila da je zub, ali sam onda shvatila da ne mogu locirati bol, i da me ne bole zubi već desni. Sutra je bio pozitivan test. Osim toga navečer su me hvatali valunzi vručine, što mi se ne događa ni usred ljeta, a ujutro drhtavice, nešto slično ko tebi brar. Inače sam realna i ne vilom buditi lažne nade ni sebi ni drugima,  ali  mi se iskreno  sviđaju vaši simptomi. tako da cure sreeetno od srca!



Oh, hvala draga. Ja sam ti isto kao ti vrlo realna i smirena sam svih ovih dana (za razliku od mog dragog muza koji ce iskociti iz koze). Nisam znala da bi ta hladnoca mogla biti simptom trudnoce; ja sam se uplasila da nije nesto ne daj Boze poslo krivo.

----------


## LF2

> Danas mi je 7. dan nakon et. U 4 sata ujutro, probudila me uzasna groznica, hladnoca. Sve kao pred gripu. A nije gripa. Imate li i vi ovakvih "napadaja"?  Inace, punkciju i transfer prosla sam iznenadujuce dobro (41. mi je godina), vracene 2 mrve osmostanicne.


Ja sam imala groznice prvi put 5/6 dpt, drugi put 3/4 dpt. Cijelu noc me tresla groznica. Nekako sam to protumacila da se mozda desava implantacija pa organizam reagira na ''strano tijelo''. Mislim da je to dobar simptom. Nazlost, kod mene nije uspjelo ali sigurno iz drugih razloga.
Cim tijelo reagira, smatram da je ok.

----------


## rebecca

*tihaa* i *brar* sretno i samo pozitivno mislite!!!!

Mene su ovaj dobitni put nakon transfera isto bolile desni, dva tri dana, mislila sam da je zub, nisam mogla normalno jesti. Bilo mi je hladno par dana, palila grijanje, a muž prokuhao  :Smile: . Kihala sam i čelo mi je bilo puno sitnih prištića, još uvijek je. Sad smo 6+5  :Very Happy: .

Ja sam u FET išla uz pripremu endometrija sa estrofemom od 3 dc i onda par dana prije transfera počela sam i sa utrićima.

----------


## tihaa

hvala vam svima   :grouphug:   .. i sretno svima koje čekaju a i onima koje tek kreću u postupak  :Smile: 







> *tihaa* i *brar*  isto bolile desni, dva tri dana, mislila sam da je zub, nisam mogla normalno jesti. Bilo mi je hladno par dana, palila grijanje, a muž prokuhao .


ovako je i meni ... bolile desni jedno tri dana i prestale...

----------


## Sadie

*Paulina*, nemaš potpis pa ne vidim koliko dugo ideš na postupke i što vas muči. Nemoj se obeshrabriti. Nema ti tu nekog pravila, meni se primila morulica koja baš i nije imala blistave šanse. Iz tog stimuliranog smo dobili čini mi se 7 zametaka. Dr. i emriologica su me pitali želim li zamrzavati 5 zametaka jer nisu bili neka kvaliteta. Na dobitnom FET-u dr. je htjela napraviti transfer 3 zametka jer nisu obećavali. I primila se morulica. A bolji zameci nisu.
Ne znam kak je u soc. bolnicama. Mi idemo privatno i tam te lijepo posjednu i sve ti lijepo objasne. I nisu trgovci (da navlače samo da ti više naplate). Nama je trebalo vremena da se vidi u čemu je problem. 

Zna li koja od vas do kada se vadi beta u Petrovoj? Zadnji put sam ju vadila rano i nisam gledala radno vrijeme, a sad ne mogu doć tak rano.

----------


## Romeo85

Lea evo moje th, estrofem 2×2 dnevno i 7 dana injekcija decapeptyla....za tjedan dana uzv i dogovor kada ce transfer i tada pocinjem s utricima.
Tako je to kod mog dr.
Nisam ga nista posebno pitala za biokemijsku, ali samo je spomenuo da je to bio dobar znak. Tako da se ja drzim toga, idemo pozitivno pa cemo vidjeti. 

Tihaa sretno s betom, javi rezultat, budi pozitivna...mene su samo dobre misli izvukle prosli put kad je bila biokemijska, a jos mi je to bio i prvi postupak...

----------


## jejja

Romeo sretno na FETu  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Ja opet jutros s grozniom i ladnoćom. Ali ono...u kosti se zavukla...
Ugl., betu za 7 dana vadim na Sv. Duu. Pošto je dr. Turudić malo nervozna i škrta na riječima, ako netko zna; jel idem u laboratorij ili se javljam sestrama na odjel?
Dali su mi uputnice i sve drugo...

----------


## tihaa

> Ja opet jutros s grozniom i ladnoćom. Ali ono...u kosti se zavukla...
> Ugl., betu za 7 dana vadim na Sv. Duu. Pošto je dr. Turudić malo nervozna i škrta na riječima, ako netko zna; jel idem u laboratorij ili se javljam sestrama na odjel?
> Dali su mi uputnice i sve drugo...


meni su rekli da idem u lab i da se s nalazom javim sestrama

----------


## Sadie

11 dnt beta je bila 199. Danas mi je 17nt i sad je 3500. Čini mi se malo velika. Valjda to ne može biti problem.

----------


## Paulina28

> *Paulina*, nemaš potpis pa ne vidim koliko dugo ideš na postupke i što vas muči. Nemoj se obeshrabriti. Nema ti tu nekog pravila, meni se primila morulica koja baš i nije imala blistave šanse. Iz tog stimuliranog smo dobili čini mi se 7 zametaka. Dr. i emriologica su me pitali želim li zamrzavati 5 zametaka jer nisu bili neka kvaliteta. Na dobitnom FET-u dr. je htjela napraviti transfer 3 zametka jer nisu obećavali. I primila se morulica. A bolji zameci nisu.
> Ne znam kak je u soc. bolnicama. Mi idemo privatno i tam te lijepo posjednu i sve ti lijepo objasne. I nisu trgovci (da navlače samo da ti više naplate). Nama je trebalo vremena da se vidi u čemu je problem. 
> 
> Zna li koja od vas do kada se vadi beta u Petrovoj? Zadnji put sam ju vadila rano i nisam gledala radno vrijeme, a sad ne mogu doć tak rano.


Bila sam na 2 blaga IVF i prirodni IVF i fet , meni su nalazi svi dobri ali muž ima oligoastenozoospermija!!
Dođemo do zadnjega do blastacista i uvijek dvije i tu sve stane!!
krajem ovog mjeseca krećemo na postupak privatno da cemo vidjeti! 
Dobila sam da koristim suprefact spray i Puregon od 900 , 
jesi u Hr kupovala lijekove ili u Sloveniji?
razlika između privatno i državno je ogromna  :Smile: 

Vidim sa si trudna  :Smile:  neka bude školska trudnoća  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Ne znam za razliku u cijeni privatno i državno jer smo išli samo privatno. Mislila sam da državno nema cijene već ih samo podigneš. Nas su u jednom postupku koštali oko 4500, a u drugom oko 6000 kn. Tada su lijekovi bili najjeftiniji kod nas u Zagorskoj, al mi se za tu sitnu razliku nije vozilo i zafrkavalo s parkingom. O Slo nisam ni razmišljala. Mislim da nije bilo vrijedno truda. 

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

> 11 dnt beta je bila 199. Danas mi je 17nt i sad je 3500. Čini mi se malo velika. Valjda to ne može biti problem.


Ma super ti je beta!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sadie

Meni je to sumnjivo. Možda su nešto pogriješili u laboratoriju.

----------


## LemonK

Cure sretno svima!!
Mi smo danas 6+4... Prokrvarila sam nakon prvog pregleda pa sam morala ostati u bolnici...lezim i mirujem, srećom ne krvarim više i nadam se da će sve bit ok!

----------


## rebecca

Kažem ti *Sadie*, odlična ti je beta!! Pogledaj moju u potpisu... Jel ideš opet vaditi betu?
*LemonK* baš sam se pitala gdje si, znam da si 31.05. trebala na ultrazvuk. Žao mi je za krvarenje, bitno da je sve ok sa bebicom!! Jesu ti rekli zašto si krvarila? Kad te puštaju doma?

----------


## adriaa

Sadie beta ti je super!
Meni je bila 11dnt405, a 21dnt 10120
Mozes mislit soka,a sve je super proslo i rodila se curka

----------


## jejja

> 11 dnt beta je bila 199. Danas mi je 17nt i sad je 3500. Čini mi se malo velika. Valjda to ne može biti problem.


18dnt kod mene 5288, odlicna je beta Sadie  :Wink:  ne brini nista.

----------


## Sadie

A ja si mislim kak je netko razocaran ak su zamijenili uzorke krvi il nalaze.
*rebeka*, necu vise vadit betu. Vadila sam jos i "obicnu" krv pa mi je dosta pikanja.
*lemon*, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu.

----------


## PinaColada

Pozdrav iz Praga, jutros obavljen ET sa smrzicima. Sad sijedi cekanje 16 dana. Sretno svim betocekalicama!

----------


## Frixie

Bok curke, sretno cekalicama!
Danas sam imala transfer 2 blastice i sad slijedi čekanje.

----------


## Leona29

Sretno cure svima i svim cekalicama zelim velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

*Frixie* odlično!!!  :Very Happy:  Sad laganini, uživaj i javi nam veliku betu!!
*Leona29* danas ideš na ultrazvuk?

----------


## Leona29

> *Frixie* odlično!!!  Sad laganini, uživaj i javi nam veliku betu!!
> *Leona29* danas ideš na ultrazvuk?


A joj rebecca ja sam ti bila malo ranije, jer mi se desilo lagano krvarenje, ustvari više sukrvica i to sto je najgore mojom krivnjom, prreviše duboko sam ugurala utrogestan i onda sam ozljedila grlic malo. tako da sam odmah isla na uvz i dr je rekao da je sve u redu, nikakvog hematoma nema.. Bebici srce kuca, sad me je opet narucio za 2 ipol tjedna da mu dodem pa cemo napravit još neke dodatne pretrage, tipa briseva i kks, urina..

----------


## rebecca

Najbitnije da je bebica ok  :Very Happy:  !! To me uvijek strah sa utrićima da ne odem preduboko, nikad ne znam. I ja sam za dva tjedna ponovo na pregledu, do tad moram obaviti krv, urin,.... 

Sretno svim curama!!!!

----------


## Paulina28

Sadie krivo smo se sporazumjele! mislila sam opčenito da 
je velika razlika između privatnika i državne bolnice!
ma i ja sam si razmišljala da kupim u zagorskog lijekove i gotovo! 
poslat cu im mail da vidim koliko ce me ispasti sve skupa!
E da mislim da ti je beta super  :Smile: 
PinaColada i svim ostalim čekalicama i koje krecu u postupak sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Razlika privatno i drzavno je u pristupu, kracem cekanju ili mislite da bolje rade...u smislu daju drugaciju terapiju nego u drzavnom?

----------


## tihaa

moja beta samo 50....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Tiha koji je to dnt?nisam upratila. Blastice ili trodnevni?

----------


## tihaa

blastice 14dnt, doktorica kaže da ponovim betu al da se previše ne nadam jer je vjerojatno biokemijska  :Sad:

----------


## lea13

Tihaa, zao mi je. Meni je deset dan  tansfera dviju blastica bila 35 i bila je biokemijska. Tada sam proguglala sve teme o beti nakon transfera ne bi li našla koji sličan slučaj a da je dobro završilo, i našla sam ali bili su rjetki. Tako da šansa da nije biokemijska postoji, ali je mala vjerojatnost.

----------


## jejja

14dnt blastice zaista je malena. Znam jedan slucaj di je niska beta imala pozitivan kraj ali rijetkost je.. ali, ako te ista tjesi, i biokemijska je nekakav znak da mozes ostati trudna, samo je sad pitanje da se sve poslozi kako treba.. drzi se

----------


## Optimist

> blastice 14dnt, doktorica kaže da ponovim betu al da se previše ne nadam jer je vjerojatno biokemijska


Vjerojatno je  :Sad: 

Meni je 15 dnt morule bila 67, druga beta savršeno poduplana i onda krvarenje  :Sad: 

Isto sam tada guglala kao manijak, nailazila na slučajeve niskih beta i sretnih ishoda, ali su, nažalost, bili u manjini. Ipak, držim ti fige da i ti budeš u toj manjini  :grouphug:

----------


## LemonK

Curke, ja sam doma, danas sam točno 7 tjedana  :Very Happy:  pustili su me doma jer nisam više krvarila, bili na uzv prije, sve ok i bebici srčeko kuca, presretna sam!! ali i dalje malo u strahu no trudim se stalno biti pozitivna....moram strogo mirovati, krevet wc, ali ništa nije teško, samo da sve bude ok!
Žao mi je Tihaa za betu..  :Sad: 
Frixie, Pina i sve ostale curke koje čekate, zelim vam puno sreće i lijepu betu!!!!
Rebeca, Leona, Jejja i ostale trudnice kako ste?? nisam znala da moze bit krvarenje ako se utrići gurnu preduboko...i meni ih je već dosta...

----------


## Leona29

> Curke, ja sam doma, danas sam točno 7 tjedana  pustili su me doma jer nisam više krvarila, bili na uzv prije, sve ok i bebici srčeko kuca, presretna sam!! ali i dalje malo u strahu no trudim se stalno biti pozitivna....moram strogo mirovati, krevet wc, ali ništa nije teško, samo da sve bude ok!
> Žao mi je Tihaa za betu.. 
> Frixie, Pina i sve ostale curke koje čekate, zelim vam puno sreće i lijepu betu!!!!
> Rebeca, Leona, Jejja i ostale trudnice kako ste?? nisam znala da moze bit krvarenje ako se utrići gurnu preduboko...i meni ih je već dosta...


Baš mi je drago da je sve u redu.. Baš sam danas pomislila na tebe, i na Katjušu nje nikako nema ne javlja nam se.. Ja sutra ulazim u 7tt. A eto treba stvarno prepaziti kod toga kako ih gurate. Odvratni su mi.. A  što se tiće općenito imam užasne mučnine, sve sto pojedem povratim, spavam dosta i često me bole leđa i sve me bolie  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Katjuša

Hej cure, evo me.. Cekam pregled pa sam sva nervozna, nadam se da ce biti sve ok.
Krvarenja nema, sve se smirilo, osin nadutosti i nesto veceg apetita, nista.. Ako je sve ok, neka ovako i potraje jer se stvarno dobro osjecam..  :Smile:  
Otkad sam krvarila pa mi je dr rekao da pijem utrice, tako sam i nastavila, bilo me bas ne kako strah vratiti se na vaginalno da ne bi opet krenulo. Vidjeti cu sad na pregledu sto ce reci..
Drago mi je da ste vi curke dobro, unatoc manjim brigama.. I da ste vidjele srceka  :Heart: 

Sretno svim cekalicama, cestitke plusicima.. 

Jejja kad si ti na humanoj na pregledu?

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## tihaa

Hvala cure  :grouphug:  al nažalost moja beta je pala.  :Sad:   :Sad:    Sad radimo pauzu. 

Trudnice uživajte u trudnoći, a svima koje ste u postupku držim fige za veliku betu.

----------


## Katjuša

žao mi je tihaa, drži se  :Love:

----------


## jejja

Zao mi je tihaa...
Katjusa 15og sam na pregledu.. nikako docekat.. kod mene nema simptoma.. cicke bole kad spavam na trbuhu i to je to..

----------


## brar

Meni je danas 13. dan nakon et. Osjecam se dobro i nikakvih posebnih simptoma nemam. Jedino...11. dan (prekjucer) primijetila sam blaaaaago smeđi trag na gacicama. Jucer jedva primjetan, danas ujutro - kao par tockica. Nije krv, nije puno, ali me brine. Ponekad me malo zaboli kao pred mengu (po kalendaru bi trebala stici za 2-3 dana), cice me cak i ne bole jako. Betu vadim u cetvrtak, moram priznati  da me je ovo bas zdrmalo...  :Sad: . Ima li netko slicne simptome?

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav, brar!!!! Mozda hematom a mozda implan.krvar. ja sam imala smedarenje od 9dnt blastocista i tako mi to trajalo do 9tjedna trudnoce i kasnije jos bilo u par navrata!!!!! 13dnt trebala sam vaditi betu ali sam vadila betu 11dnt zbog tog smedarenja i bila 231 i nesto. I test bio naravno pozitivan. Dalje vidi moj potpis!!!! Sretno i da zavrsi isto kao i kod mene

----------


## ljube555

Brar, napravi test!!!!

----------


## brar

> Pozdrav, brar!!!! Mozda hematom a mozda implan.krvar. ja sam imala smedarenje od 9dnt blastocista i tako mi to trajalo do 9tjedna trudnoce i kasnije jos bilo u par navrata!!!!! 13dnt trebala sam vaditi betu ali sam vadila betu 11dnt zbog tog smedarenja i bila 231 i nesto. I test bio naravno pozitivan. Dalje vidi moj potpis!!!! Sretno i da zavrsi isto kao i kod mene


Smedarenje!!!  :Laughing: 
Sad sam se čak i nasmijala...
Priekat ću danas još, nadam se da se neće nešto  pooršati, a sutra odoh vaditi betu... Trebala sam u etvrtak, ali radi ovog svega otići ću sutra; nije valjda neki bed. Pa, neka sile svemira odluče...

----------


## Katjuša

Jao *jejja*  slažem se, nikako dočekati, ja se evo spremam pa idem, nisam spavati mogla  :Sad:  Simptomi isto više ih nema nego ima..

*brar*  ako ti je 13 dan nakon et, kako bi tek za 2-3  dana trebala dobiti? Je li ti vraćen trodnevni ili petodnevni? U svakom slučaju, meni to sve dobro zvuči za lijepu betu  :Wink:

----------


## brar

Trodnevni. Ti si imala isto takve simptome? I sve je bilo ok?

----------


## Katjuša

Ja sam imala krvarenje i smedarenje kombinirano, beta je uredno rasla.. A sad evo cekam prvi pregled i nadam se da ce biti ok.
I grcenje u trbuhu plus nadutost su mi cijelo vrijeme najveci simptomi.
Sretno, i javi se sa betom ili kad test napravis  :Smile:  

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leona29

Bok curke, pratim vas svaki dan, ali slabo pišem jer toliko mi je loše od mučnina da samo mogu ležat, isto tako svaka bol, pritisak odmah mi stvara  strah a nekako dani slabo prolaze. Stalno me nešto probada i nešto mi je.. A dragim mojim čekalicama želim visoke bete i plusiće. a nama trudnjačama što normalniju trudnoču bez krvarenja, bolova itd..  :grouphug:

----------


## rebecca

> Meni je danas 13. dan nakon et. Osjecam se dobro i nikakvih posebnih simptoma nemam. Jedino...11. dan (prekjucer) primijetila sam blaaaaago smeđi trag na gacicama. Jucer jedva primjetan, danas ujutro - kao par tockica. Nije krv, nije puno, ali me brine. Ponekad me malo zaboli kao pred mengu (po kalendaru bi trebala stici za 2-3 dana), cice me cak i ne bole jako. Betu vadim u cetvrtak, moram priznati  da me je ovo bas zdrmalo... . Ima li netko slicne simptome?


I kod mene je kao kod Katjuše bilo i krvarenja i smeđarenja i već tri tjedna to traje, hematom je kod mene razlog. Jedan dan prokrvarim, tri dana smeđe, tri dana ništa i ispočetka. S tim da zadnji put je bilo jako malo krvi, nadam se da sad već prolazi. Isto imam nekad kao menstrualne bolove, a cice me baš ne bole, osjetim samo da su malo teže. Kod mene je sve ok, nadam se da će i kod tebe biti!!!!

----------


## Leona29

> I kod mene je kao kod Katjuše bilo i krvarenja i smeđarenja i već tri tjedna to traje, hematom je kod mene razlog. Jedan dan prokrvarim, tri dana smeđe, tri dana ništa i ispočetka. S tim da zadnji put je bilo jako malo krvi, nadam se da sad već prolazi. Isto imam nekad kao menstrualne bolove, a cice me baš ne bole, osjetim samo da su malo teže. Kod mene je sve ok, nadam se da će i kod tebe biti!!!!


Joj rebecca pa što se to događa sve imamo neki problem sa tim vražijim krvarenjem, nadam se najboljem, bitno da je bebica ok, sve ostalo se da preživjeti..  :Kiss:

----------


## Katjuša

Evo mene s pregleda, imamo srceko, ali i hematom, tako da mirujem do daljnjega. Krvarenja nema vec danima.
Za dva tjedna kontrola da vidimo stanje, kod moje soc gin.
Mirnija jesam, mrvu sam vidjela, sad opet cekanje  :Smile:  
Srerno cure, svima se nesto malo zakompliciralo alo neka bude sve ok na kraju..

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Katjusa iš iš hematom! Samo miruj i vec ce se on apsorbirati. Super da kucka srceko, samo mirno i bit ce sve ok  :Smile:  prosla sam to i evo ga skoro dvogodisnjak spava pored mene unatoc zlocestom hematomu koji mi je sve zivce odnio..
Ja jos 2 dana do pregleda i ne mogu docekati...

----------


## Katjuša

Vjerujem da će biti ok, laganini odmaram i čekam, nema mi druge. Koliko sam vidjela, nisu hematomi toliko ni neuobičajeni.. Samo neka bude sve ok i svo zlo s tim...
Proći će još i ta dva dana pa ćeš vidjeti mrvu, koliko ćeš biti tt? 
Rekao mi dr.M da se nada da se vidimo na porodu :D

----------


## brar

Zaboravila sam vam reći; pijte vrkutu. Pomaže da se plod zadrži, jako je korisna za maternicu, meni je smirila smeđarenje. Sigurno će i kod hematoma pomoći. Ta biljka je nama ženama eliksir zdravlja.

----------


## rebecca

Ja se nekako ne bih igrala sa biljnim pripravcima uz propisane lijekove. Koliko znam vrkuta potiče rast progesterona, a velika većina nas prije transfera i nakon smo na utrićima, duphastonima i to maksimalne doze (progesteron). Na par mjesta sam čak naišla da se vrkuta ne preporuča trudnicama.

----------


## brar

> Ja se nekako ne bih igrala sa biljnim pripravcima uz propisane lijekove. Koliko znam vrkuta potiče rast progesterona, a velika većina nas prije transfera i nakon smo na utrićima, duphastonima i to maksimalne doze (progesteron). Na par mjesta sam čak naišla da se vrkuta ne preporuča trudnicama.



Istina. Sad sam i ja pročitala. Meni je rečeno da male doze ne mogu škoditi, ali ju ipak više neću piti. Što je sigurno - sigurno je.

----------


## Frixie

Bok curke, danas mi je 7dp5dt, simptoma vise nemam nego imam, ohrabrujem se da sutra pisnem test, a u ponedjeljak vadim prvu betu. 
Simptomi su bili malecki crveni tragovi na wc papiru, dva dana na par sekundi i minuta menga bolovi, jučer glavobolja na trenutke, a cicke su skroz normalne. Nisu niti napete niti bolne. 

katjusa, rebecca i lemon samo vi jos malo odmarajte, znam da je zamorno, ali samo jos malo, a onda nek sve bude lijepo skolski do kraja. 

brar kakva je beta?

jejja kako je prošao pregled?

Svim cekalicama zelim srecu!

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  nisam jos ovdje pisala iako vas zadnjih dana puno citam. Mi smo odradili svoj prvi ivf na sv.duhu i sad cekam betu (17.6). Danas mi je 6dpt dvije osmostanicne mrve, nemam posebnih simptoma...nesto malo cicke i to je to..svima zelim srecu!!!

----------


## LF2

Frixie, Mimsi...sretno.
BrAr  kad  će beta?
Ja danas dobila i nadam se od sutra krećem na stimulaciju. 
Zanima me jel' netko nakon punkcije išao raditi? Tipa, punkcija oko 7-8, na posao oko 13h? Naravno, ako imam manje folikula, manje od 10 (nisam neko od većeg broja). Zadnji put mi je super prošla, pod anestezijom kratkom. A poslije sam bila normalna, ko da se ništa nije desilo.

----------


## brar

Evo upravo idem vaditi betu. Ja ti nisam isla raditi nakon punkcije i dobro je da nisam. Boluckalo me nakon toga sigurno jos 3-4 dana; imala sam 9 komada .

----------


## Leona29

mimsi dobro došla i želim ti jednu veliku betu, na simptome se nemoj previše oslanjati jer i meni su bili nikakavi a na kraju bila velika betica, brar sretno i drzim fige da je beta velika.LF2 ja nebih nikad isla nakon punkcije radit prvo radi medikamenata koje dobijes za samu punkciju protiv bolova, mene osobno osamute pošteno da citav dan prespavam, a ni ja nisam bog zna sto po pitanju js. Razmisli i vidi...

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure! Rijeci vam se pozlatile...  :Smile:  Da vas jos pitam, jesu li dopusteni odnosi dok se uzima utrogestan? Mozda je glupo pitanje...al eto  :Smile:  Inace, moj dragi i ovak bjezi od mene, kaze strah ga da nest ne poremeti  :Very Happy:

----------


## LemonK

Ja sam imala odnose,ako dodje do trudnoće,a nadam se da bude,bit ćeš cijelo vrijeme na njima! Sad kad strogo mirujem, sad nema odnosa  :Smile: 
A inače meni punkcija bila strašno bolna, 8 js, dva dana nisam bila za ništa..nisam ni pomišljala na posao do transfera, a uredski je..

----------


## brar

Jutros vadila betu. Mislim da ni ne moram čekati rezultate  :Sad:  Došla kući i ova moja smeđarenja od 3 dana danas su valjda dosegla vrhunac. Skroz smeđi jaki iscjedak, tako da se bojim da je ovaj put uzaludan...  :Sad:

----------


## Leona29

Mimsi ja uopce nisam prakticirala odnose jer mi nitko nije ni rekao dali se može ili ne, samo sad kad sam imala iscjedak, sukrvicu, onda mi je dr rekao da izbjegavamo odnose neko vrijeme. Doduse ni ne privlace me nešto od samog straha. LemonK kako si mi? Kakvo je stanje u tebe?

----------


## Katjuša

*brar* nadam se da će te ipak beta iznenaditi, drži se
Meni je dr baš na transferu rekao da nisu preporučeni odnosi do bete, pa nismo prakticirali.. A ni poslije zbog krvarenja..
*Mimsi* i *Frixie* sretno cure  :Heart: 
*LF2* čime se pikaš od sutra? Ne bi ti ni ja preporučila da odeš raditi nakon punkcije, eventualno da si u prirodnom pa imaš 1 js.. Ali ni takva punkcija ne prođe svima isto.. 
*Jejja* čekamo info  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

I ja drzim fige brar! Sto se posla tice, moj ginekolog mi nije htio dat bolovanje uopce nego tek od transfera do bete...na dan punkcije sam ga dobila samo zato sto imam 2 sata voznje do zga...i drugi dan radit. Imala sam 6 stanica, nije bas puno, al svejedno me boljelo..srecom pa je posao uredski..koliko vidim, jako se razlikuju ginici po tom kak daju bolovanje...

----------


## ljube555

> Jutros vadila betu. Mislim da ni ne moram čekati rezultate  Došla kući i ova moja smeđarenja od 3 dana danas su valjda dosegla vrhunac. Skroz smeđi jaki iscjedak, tako da se bojim da je ovaj put uzaludan...


brar, nemoj gubiti nadu.... ja sam smedi iscjedak imala svaki dan i to sa tragovima krvi od 9dnt do 9tjedna trudnoci... na 11dnt blastocista beta bila 231.... i onda jos u par navrata u 12 tjednu i16tjednu.....rezultat vidi se u potpisu.... sretno draga

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti Katjusa!  :Smile:  i ja tebi zelim urednu trudnocu!! <3

----------


## LF2

Menopurom ovaj puta.
Opće ne znam dal da danas racunam prvi dan menge? Više mi je ko neki sppoting. Mozda krene, a možda tek sutra? Kak vi računate prvi dan. Meni su rekli ako dođe poslije 17h da drugi dan racunam kao prvi.

----------


## rebecca

> I ja drzim fige brar! Sto se posla tice, moj ginekolog mi nije htio dat bolovanje uopce nego tek od transfera do bete...na dan punkcije sam ga dobila samo zato sto imam 2 sata voznje do zga...i drugi dan radit. Imala sam 6 stanica, nije bas puno, al svejedno me boljelo..srecom pa je posao uredski..koliko vidim, jako se razlikuju ginici po tom kak daju bolovanje...


Ovo za bolovanje mi je strašno, nije mi jasno zašto rade probleme, kao da ih nemamo i previše. Ja moram priznati da je moj po tom pitanju super, bez problema sam dobila čak i za folikulometrije. Sretno!!

----------


## mimsi

Da,da...ma uzas! Jedva sam dobila za te dane kad sam na folikulometriji. Prvo je bio malo zbunjen, kao sta ce mi bolovanje, pa reko nemogu bit na dva mjesta u isto vrijeme! Imam ukupno 5 sati voznje samo...ma joj..no dobro

----------


## brar

> brar, nemoj gubiti nadu.... ja sam smedi iscjedak imala svaki dan i to sa tragovima krvi od 9dnt do 9tjedna trudnoci... na 11dnt blastocista beta bila 231.... i onda jos u par navrata u 12 tjednu i16tjednu.....rezultat vidi se u potpisu.... sretno draga


Stigao nalaz;

0,5      ref vrijednost 0-5

Eto...znala sam...

----------


## LF2

Brar, glavu gore i idemo dalje. Sve će biti u redu  :Kiss:

----------


## brar

Hvala ti. Ali, bas me zaboljelo. Sto uopce znaci tih 0.5? Ako su ref. vrijednosti 0-5? Naravno da do dr. mogu tek u ponedjeljak...

----------


## glow

Bok cure, nisam se javljala dugo.

Jučer sam obavila ET! 

Sve doveli u red kroz par mjeseci (ja sam i vrkutu i marulju pila mjesec i pol; sada stala jer konzumacija ide DO trudnoće, kažu u biljnoj ljekarni. Marulja samo do ciklusa pa nastaviti po završetku, ali i nakon ovulacije, stati s njom ako pravite bebu).
Cure, hormone sam u mjesec dana dovela u ref vr!! A tsh i fsh nisu bili ok za postupak!! Tako da razmislite i raspitajte se kome treba.

**5 god pokušavali prirodno** 
Sve uvijek u redu i misliš, ima vremena..

MM spermio u redu, ja sve ok plus stimulacija menopur i orgalutran. Dobili 5 folikula.
Od tog 3 js, 2 oplođene, a 1 dobitna, koja se lijepo dijelila, kaže biolog. I evo je od jučer u meni......  :Kiss: 
Sve mi je ovo prvi put i što reći, puna sam nade, za 12 do 14 dana beta hcg!!

Sad samo odmaram jer od pon radim (ured) i surfam o ovoj temi naravno  :Smile: 

Puno sreće, hrabrosti, snage i strpljenja svima nama od srca želim!

----------


## Inesz

glow, sretno. za pozitivnu betu~~~~~~~

imala si jako nizak AMH, visok FSH, visok TSH... jesi FSH i LH ponavljala na 3. dan ciklusa?

koje si hormone dovela u referentne vrijednosti, kako gore pišeš?

----------


## LF2

> Hvala ti. Ali, bas me zaboljelo. Sto uopce znaci tih 0.5? Ako su ref. vrijednosti 0-5? Naravno da do dr. mogu tek u ponedjeljak...


Aparat koji mjeri je postavljen da rezultati izlaze u jednoj decimali a ne kao cijeli broj. 
Sve < 5 se gleda kao negativan nalaz.
Nemoj se s tim zamarat.
Imate koju smrzilicu?

----------


## glow

Hvala Inesz  :Smile: 
Tako je da, ponovila sam TSH i s 4 spušten na 2.19
FSH s 20 na 9.6
LH na 7.1
Pripazila i na prehranu, odmor.. 
Najteže mi je bilo ignorirati stres. Možda zvuči ludo, al kad moraš, postala sam ko napušeni (kršitelj koda)ie haha, strašno. 
A onda veselje s nalazima i dogovor za postupak!...
Iznenadiš sam sebe

Kako si ti?? 

Sretno nam svima!!!  :Smile:  <3

----------


## brar

> Aparat koji mjeri je postavljen da rezultati izlaze u jednoj decimali a ne kao cijeli broj. 
> Sve < 5 se gleda kao negativan nalaz.
> Nemoj se s tim zamarat.
> Imate koju smrzilicu?


Imamo dvije hvala Bogu. Znas li kad najranije mozemo u novi et sa smrzlicama?

----------


## Blekica

Bok svima ! Evo i mene, još jedne čekalice. U pon mi je bio ET ! Nestrpljivo čekam pozitivnu betu !

----------


## LF2

> Imamo dvije hvala Bogu. Znas li kad najranije mozemo u novi et sa smrzlicama?


Mi smo išli odmah sljedeći ciklus. Vidim i ovdje da većina ide tako. ET je super...odeš samo na transfer. 
Ja sutra krećem s stimulacijom. Lakše mi kad znam kaj me čeka. Prvi put sam bila jako prestrašena.

----------


## PinaColada

Glow, sretno....da skupa docekamo veliku betu   :Smile: ))
Zanima me sta ti je bilo sa AMH? Koliko ti je bio i da li se moze podici ikad i ikako taj hormon????

----------


## LemonK

Barr žao mi je!! Nadam se da ćeš imat puno više sreće u FETu!
Sretno svim curama koje čekaju ili kreću u postupak!!
Leona ja sam ok, mirujem, pazim se i srećom nema krvarenja...jedino me zatvor strašno muči!! Uopće nemam stolice kaj god da probam... Kak si ti?
A ostale curke??

----------


## glow

@PinaColada hvala i daj Bože da dočekamo velike bete!!  :Smile: 
AMH mi je bio zaista nizak, 0.5 pa sam se orijentirala na sve što mi je moglo pomoći u kvaliteti preostalih rezervi. 

On je takav kakav je, ukazuje na zalihe js i bojim se da se ne može mijenjati.

Generalno za balans ženskih spolnih hormona i reproduktivne organe sam uzimala ayurvedski pripravak maca+shatavari u šalici toplog mlijeka navečer, možda je pomoglo. To sam NAKON vrkuta+marulja čajeva koji su mi vremenom, postali preteški za želudac.

Ujutro sam također počela i ostala do danas za FSH i hormone generalno, na kuri: ujutro natašte 2 suhe smokve u domaćem maslinovom.

----------


## rebecca

> Da,da...ma uzas! Jedva sam dobila za te dane kad sam na folikulometriji. Prvo je bio malo zbunjen, kao sta ce mi bolovanje, pa reko nemogu bit na dva mjesta u isto vrijeme! Imam ukupno 5 sati voznje samo...ma joj..no dobro


Ma stvarno nije u redu. Meni je moj rekao da on razumije kako ja ne mogu biti na dva mjesta u isto vrijeme i uopće nemam problema s njim oko bolovanja.

Cure koje čekate betu sretno!!!! Cure kojima nije uspjelo, jako mi je žao, bit će sigurno bolje!!!!

*LemonK* jesi probala donat mg? Meni to pomaže. Ja se još borim s hematomom, u ponedjeljak opet malo krvi, pa par dana smeđe pomalo, pa jučer ništa, sad opet smeđe malo. Baš je dosadan, nikako da prođe, već me tri, četiri tjedna zafrkava. Idem idući tjedan na pregled, nadam se da se barem malo smanjio. Danas sam išla vaditi kks, guk, urin, urinokulturu. Imam i mučnine, nekad poslijepodne, nekad od jutra, ali ne povraćam. I ništa mi nije fino za jesti.

----------


## glow

Lemon K, ja sam začepljena ko bunar posljednjih mjesec dana. Pa to je užas živi, zaista razumijem pa toplo preporučujem svima ananas svježi. 3, 4 kriške/kruga dnevno.
Ja nekad zaboravim dozu pa me grčevi odmah podsjete i 2 dana problemi. Baš budem ljuta jer djeluje. Barem meni. A i fino je. Do daljnjeg sam na tome. Nutricionistica jedna mi je savjetovala isto sjemenke lana ujutro u jogurtu, nisam još probala.

----------


## glow

Također svima želim lijepe bete, ja sad treniram strpljenje do 23.6.
@BRAR jako mi je žao, želim ti svu sreću u idućem - vjerujem da ćeš ubrzo i samo hrabro!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Zao mi je, brar!  :Sad:  srecom pa imas smrzlica...sretno dalje! Bit ce, moramo vjerovat  :Smile: 
Glow, svaka cast za hormone, bas si ih lijepo ukrotila. I meni je AMH nesto nizi (8.3 p/mol) pa cu probat malo poradit na kvaliteti ako ovaj put neuspijemo..betu vadim za tjedan dana. I tebi zelim jednu lijepu veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Hvala MIMSI!!  :Smile: 
Također!!

----------


## brar

Hvala vam cure. Dotuklo me. 41 mi je godina...vrijeme bas i nije na mojoj strani. A sve sam podnijela bez ikakvih problema  :Sad: . I sada, umjesto da krvarim kako treba, ja jos uvijek nesto smedarim. I dosta me boli ovaj put, s cim inace nemam problema. Utrice vise ne pijem.
@Glow, ti si moj tip zene. I ja sam smanjila TSH s 5,17 na 2,89. Cure, priroda je cudo. Citajte pitajte, pomognite si, jer kemija je uvijek najgora opcija. Ja u pon idem kod dr na pregled, vidjet cemo sto ce mi reci...

----------


## Leona29

Jutro curke, kako ste mi, brar žao mi je radi bete,  drzim fige za drugi put. LemonK  draga moja evo ja sam super, kod mene su uzasne mucnine bas grozne, probaj za zatvor magnezij on mi je pomogao onaj sumeci super mi je i opušta mi maternicu dosta. Kada imas sljedeci pregled? Ja jedva cekam svoj da vidim dali je sve u redu i dali se bebac uredno razvija... Eh da sto se tice AMH nemoze se tu cure moje puno promjeniti ali ne trebate se ni zamarat njim, jedino kod njega je problem sto dobijemo manji broj js, ali na začeće nema nekog utjecaja, znam par djevojaka kojih su isto imale dosta malen amh pa su isto iz prve ostajale trudne.

----------


## glow

@Brar samo strpljivo......
I pozitivno!...
Vrijeme JE na tvojoj strani - već u idućem ciklusu  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@Leona29 super za tebe i sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Ps. Treba nam podignuti spomenik za opstanak u iščekivanju bete!!! 
Noćas oko 4 imala noćnu moru nakon koje nisam mogla zaspati do jutra. Definitivno podsvjesni strah, izvana sam cool hahaha

Ja sam sad pred implantaciju ako Bog da i upravo osjetila lagano kontrakcije kao pred ciklus. Oblili me grašci znoja, ja se lagano uljuljala nemrem si pomoć.

Jel se sjećaju cure s pozitivnom betom, takvih simptoma kao pred ciklus?..

----------


## mimsi

> mimsi dobro došla i želim ti jednu veliku betu, na simptome se nemoj previše oslanjati jer i meni su bili nikakavi a na kraju bila velika betica, brar sretno i drzim fige da je beta velika.LF2 ja nebih nikad isla nakon punkcije radit prvo radi medikamenata koje dobijes za samu punkciju protiv bolova, mene osobno osamute pošteno da citav dan prespavam, a ni ja nisam bog zna sto po pitanju js. Razmisli i vidi...


Hvala ti! Bas nikakvi simptomi? To me tjesi jer stvarno nemam bas nista..osim umjereno bolnih grudi, vise bradavica...danas mi je 8 dpt

----------


## LF2

Danas krećem sa menopurom. Baš me zanima kako će sve to ić ...nadam se najboljem.
Malo me muči ova moja menga, skroz malo...ovaj puta skoro pa je sa dnevnim uloskom mogu proc cijelu.
Uvijek je oskudna, traje 2-3 dana.  
Možda sam trebala tu histeroskopiju napraviti prije...svašta mi sad prolazi kroz glavu.

----------


## Sadie

*glow*, ne zamaraj se simptomima. Ak si trudna, to je prefriško za simptome. Meni je oba puta jedini simptom bila crtica na piš-testu.

----------


## glow

@Sadie hvala ti

----------


## glow

Ja se u biti malo uplašila radi kontrakcija kao pred ciklus. Nadam se da nije ništa strašno

----------


## goldenB

Drage moje, evo ja sam nova pa samo da se javim.
Ukratko AMH nizak MM sve u redu. Punktiralo mi je 5 folikula od toga 4 oplodilo IVF metodom i jucer sam imala transfer 2 8stanicna od 3 dana i dva su zamrznuli. Prema rijecima embriologinje svi su dobrinpa nije morala birati po prioritetu...  uglavnom, sad sam i ja cekalica i u fazi odbrojavanja (uf danas je tek 1 dnt). Kazu miruj i nemoj se opterecivati,... hmmm to mi ie smijesno, mogu donekle mirovati ali kako se ne opterecivati hahaha. Pusa svima  :Smile: ))

----------


## goldenB

Drage moje, evo ja sam nova pa samo da se javim.
Ukratko AMH nizak MM sve u redu. Punktiralo mi je 5 folikula od toga 4 oplodilo IVF metodom i jucer sam imala transfer 2 8stanicna od 3 dana i dva su zamrznuli. Prema rijecima embriologinje svi su dobrinpa nije morala birati po prioritetu...  uglavnom, sad sam i ja cekalica i u fazi odbrojavanja (uf danas je tek 1 dnt). Kazu miruj i nemoj se opterecivati,... hmmm to mi ie smijesno, mogu donekle mirovati ali kako se ne opterecivati hahaha. Pusa svima  :Smile: ))

----------


## Leona29

> Hvala ti! Bas nikakvi simptomi? To me tjesi jer stvarno nemam bas nista..osim umjereno bolnih grudi, vise bradavica...danas mi je 8 dpt


najbolje ti je namoj se zamarat sa tim jer ces na kraju sama sebe izludjeti. Stavi sebi film u glavu. bit ce sto bude.. I uzivaj u svakom danu. to je mene spasilo. Prva tri dana nakon ET sam izludjela samu sebe..

----------


## Leona29

> Danas krećem sa menopurom. Baš me zanima kako će sve to ić ...nadam se najboljem.
> Malo me muči ova moja menga, skroz malo...ovaj puta skoro pa je sa dnevnim uloskom mogu proc cijelu.
> Uvijek je oskudna, traje 2-3 dana.  
> Možda sam trebala tu histeroskopiju napraviti prije...svašta mi sad prolazi kroz glavu.


LF2 ne zamaraj se sa tim koliko ti ide i koliko ti traje menstruacija. Ja sad ovaj postupak sam imala zbilja oskudnu pa opet je sve prošlo kako treba. Nemoj se previše opterecivat nebitnim stvarima. Naše tijelo svaki mj razlicito reagira. Ja osobno nikad nisam imala sad menstruaciju strogo da mi je dolazila i koliko sam točno krvarila. Dok god dolazi u normalnom roku to je sve super.. Drzim fige da ovaj bude dobitan..

----------


## Leona29

> @Leona29 super za tebe i sretno dalje


Hvala glow i tebi zelim jednu veliku betu.  :grouphug:  To sa snovima ti je jako dobar znak, tako je i meni poćelo i onda je bio 1 veliki +

----------


## glow

Baš si me razveselila @Leona29, neka to bude tako znakovito, daj Bože  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Sretno svima cure !!

----------


## mimsi

Ma znam,da,bit ce kako bude i to je to!  :Smile:  al znate ono, citam i vecinom svi imaju neke simptome..a ja kao nista..pa reko to nije dobro  :Very Happy:  al svaka od nas je razlicita i bit ce to sve ok!
E da, i ja sam tamo oko punkcije i transfera imala lude snove...nakon transfera oko 3 noci za rekom.a inace se rijetko sjecam snova..i nisu tak ludi 
Podsvijest nam radi sve u sesnaest  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Glow hvala za info i drzim fige za betu veeeeliku ❤
Aaaa jest ovo cekanje bete tegobno...ja sam nakon et i povratka iz Praga, 2 dana kuci odmorila i evo dosla na more na 4 dana....da bar skratim taj period setnjama malo....kad sam kuci totalno sam u kucnom fazonu....slabo gdje idem i po kuci se slomim od posla....

----------


## glow

@Pina, nema na čemu, naravno..
Mi smo u tjedan razlike za betu ako se ne varam  :Smile: 
Sretno i uživaj na moru!!

----------


## Medeja

Cure moje, lijepo vas je čitati ovako optimistične i "nabrijane". Držite taj duh do kraja.
Prošle sam godine u ovo vrijeme i ja tu pisala (pisala sam i ranije, ali su bili neuspjeli postupci).
Koliko osjećaja pomiješanih i strpanih u dane od transfera do bete.
Ja sam još i prokrvarila te bila uvjerena da sam dobila mengu, a to je bilo implantacijsko krvarenje.
Moj se miš primio za mamu i nije pustio.
Danas sam najsretnija na svijetu, kompletna. Predivan je i zdrav.
Ima 4 mjeseca. 

Ovakvu sreću želim svima vama. I imajte na umu da je ova borba koju vodite vrijedna te ljubavi koju ćete imati pod srcem i kasnije u rukama. Sve se isplati. I tisuću bih puta prošla to opet za te oči i osmijeh.

----------


## Blekica

Registrirala sam se ovdje i ostavila poruku, ali nikako ništa ne izlazi.
Pukcija mi je bila 1.6, a ET 6.6. Mnogo sam postala nervozna jer nemam nikakvih grčeva niti spotinga. Kad očekivati spoting ? Ima li neka od vas da joj je došla poz beta, a da nije imala nikakvih simtoma, ništa grudi, ništa ostalo. Idem često u wc, valjda od silne vode koju pijem, a dr mi je preporučio. Koristim estrofeme i utrice. Sretno svima. Nadam se de će se nekako pojaviti pozitivna beta.

----------


## LemonK

Cure da dovrsim temu zatvora, pomaže mi donat mg,ali popijem samo jednu času nataste..dr je rekla ne više jer pijem i prenatal pa kao previše mg.. Ananas nisam probala, ali kruške, suhe šljive i sve ostalo jesam.. Lanene u jogurtu mi nisu pomogle...
Imam u sri prvi pregled kod svog gina nakon bolnice i jedva čekam!!
Cure koje čekate bete, ja se nisam htjela držati nikakvih simptoma, tako da ne znam kaj bi vam rekla, do plusa na testu nisam u ništa vjerovala!!! Stvarno vam želim svima sreće i plusice!!!
A snove sam isto imala svakakve, ma to je sve takvo  psihičko opterećenje da sve je normalno...

----------


## LemonK

Medeja baš mi je drago za tvoju sreću!! svaka takva priča daje snagu za sve!! <3

----------


## Blekica

Toliko ste spori u postavljanju ovih postova da sam odlučila da dignem ruke od ovog foruma. 3 dana vam treba nakon registracije postaviti post !? Halo !? Nema me više ovdje !

----------


## mimsi

@Medeja bas mi je drago zbog tvoje srece!  :Smile: 
Iako, ja nazalost vise nisam optimisticna.... Cure, jel znate sta je s temperaturom? Meni je do jucer stalno bila povisena, preko 37, zbog utrica, a od jucer je 36,7...normalna, bez obzira na utrice. Danas mi je 10dpt...bojim se da nista od tog jer vjerujem da bi trebala bit visa, sto zbog utrica sto zbog trudnoce... :Sad:

----------


## LF2

U subotu i nedjelju krenula s menopurom da bi danas otišla po lijekove i sestra kaže da po novom ide intramuskularno a nitko mi nije reko za vikend ??!! Ne znam kak su si oni to zamislili? Da ću svaki dan dolazi na injekciju? Ujutro na UZV, popodne na injekciju? Kad ću raditi? 
Nešto ću zzmisliti, angažirati ću nekog.

----------


## Frixie

Mi nismo nažalost uspjeli u ovom postupku. Dobila sam mengu 9dp5dt, koja evo već 3 dan traje i traje i traje ... valjda će stat skoro.

*medeja* kako lijepa priča. Daje snage za dalje

*LF2* jel imaš gdje blizu DZ ili hitnu da ti oni daju injekciju? Jel intramuskularno može i u natkoljenicu?

----------


## Medeja

Mimsi, ja se na tvome mjestu ne bih zamarala temperaturom. Prosla si stimulaciju, transfer, na terapiji si i sve to utjece na tjelesnu temperaturu.

A iskreno nisam cula da Menopur ide tako, ja sam ga u tri postupka pikala u trbuh. Da ti nije mozda rekla za stopericu? Jer neke stoperice idu u guzu, a neke isto u trbuh.

----------


## LF2

Sredila sam si ko će mi dat samo se nadam da će mi dat za doma.

----------


## LF2

Jel daju u Petrovoj za doma? Do sad su mi dali al je bilo supkutano. Ne znam za ove intramuskularno. Stvarno mi je bitno da daju za doma jer radim popodne a ujutro na folikulometrije.

----------


## LF2

> Mimsi, ja se na tvome mjestu ne bih zamarala temperaturom. Prosla si stimulaciju, transfer, na terapiji si i sve to utjece na tjelesnu temperaturu.
> 
> A iskreno nisam cula da Menopur ide tako, ja sam ga u tri postupka pikala u trbuh. Da ti nije mozda rekla za stopericu? Jer neke stoperice idu u guzu, a neke isto u trbuh.


Iskreno, nisam ni ja čula ....zato sam se i iznervirala. Kao...po novom, ne kužim. Evo upravo bila i primil, tak ću i sutra a onda ću se probati dogovoriti.

----------


## goldenB

Ne treba se temperaturom zamarat nakon toliko pustih hormona koje primis u postupku..

----------


## Paulina28

Imam pitanje !Kupila sam u Sloveniji Puregon 900 u ampulama
i nema inekcije ! 
dali netko zna gdje mogu u Zagrebu kupiti pen ?

----------


## glow

@Paulina žao mi je baš ne znam, probaj nazvati neke od privatnih poliklinika koje rade MPO (Beta, Škvorc) oni ih imaju za redovne pacijente, ako ništa, bolje će te znati uputiti.

@Medeja, tvoje nam je divno iskustvo odlično došlo, vidiš/znaš i sama kako nam je svima ovdje...Hvala ti na tome i sada uživaj u svojoj srećici!!
Mi se isto svi tome nadamo  :Smile: 

@Frixie baš mi je jako žao.......  Vjerovatno si već čula, ali moglo bi biti i implanatacijsko krvarenje koje bi značilo suprotno. Sretno u svakom slučaju..

@Mimsi ti si moja preslika - rekla bih znatiželjna i nestrpljiva, naguglana svim mogućim info.

----------


## glow

...ne kužim zašto mi odsjekao dio poruke

Anyway, da dovršim..
@Mimsi ti si moja preslika - rekla bih znatiželjna i nestrpljiva, naguglana svim mogućim info.
Nemoj se brinuti unaprijed jer temperatura je statistički orijentir za idealne cikluse, zdravstveno stanje itd i organizam može individualno reagirati. Strpi se još malo i neka bude sretno!!

----------


## mimsi

Glow bas si me sad nasmijala  :Very Happy:  
Ma jesam,da,uzas...malo sam cool i onda tak nest pa zabrijem.  :Smile:  
Prvi put mi je na ivf-u nakon skoro 4 god pokusavanja..pa mi sad sve to novo. I krenuli smo onak..turisticki..svjesni da rijetkim sretnicima uspije bas odmah..al ono, nada uvijek postoji! Ali i strah...
Hvala ti, i ja tebi zelim srecu i veeliku betu!  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Hej hvala ti - navijamo za betinu i po  :Wink: 
Pa mi smo iste, i meni 1. IVF nakon gotovo 5 god pokušaja...
Eto, kakva divota da ovo bude naše vrijeme, (zamisli tu onog smajlića kaj plješće, ne znam gdje su, hahaha!!!)

I da se razumijemo, nisam ja ništa bolja pa kad pišem, jasno se podsjećam DA SE STRPIMMMMMM

----------


## mimsi

Hahaha, Glow, ovo je super! Ni ja ne znam di je taj koji pljesce a najvise ga volim!  :Smile:  mozda si vec negdje napisala ali nisam vidjela, gdje si u postupku? Ja na SD-u.

----------


## glow

Ja sam u Škvorca  :Smile:

----------


## goldenB

Drage moje, evo ja sam nova pa samo da se javim.
Ukratko AMH nizak MM sve u redu. Punktiralo mi je 5 folikula od toga 4 oplodilo IVF metodom i 10.6 sam imala transfer 2 8stanicna od 3 dana i dva su zamrznuli. Prema rijecima embriologinje svi su dobrinpa nije morala birati po prioritetu... uglavnom, sad sam i ja cekalica i u fazi odbrojavanja (uf danas je tek 4 dnt). Kazu miruj i nemoj se opterecivati,... hmmm to mi ie smijesno, mogu donekle mirovati ali kako se ne opterecivati hahaha. Pusa svima*))

----------


## goldenB

Ja saljem poruke i objavi ih tek nakon nekoliko dana....

----------


## goldenB

Ides cesto na wc zbog utrogestana, on djeluje diureticki.

----------


## LF2

> Ja saljem poruke i objavi ih tek nakon nekoliko dana....


Zato jer si nova. Tak je i meni na početku.
Sretno s čekanjem.

----------


## goldenB

Ugl. Evo necu pisati po treci put cijeli tekst. Imala sam transfer 10.6 i sad sam popularna cekalica  :Smile: ))

----------


## glow

Jutro cure,
@goldenB dobrodošla i da skupa dočekamo velike bete!!

Ja radim pa mi taj dio dana brže prođe, ali sve nadoknadim čim izađem iz ureda!

#čekalica 6.dan, nestrpljiva.

----------


## goldenB

@glow blizu smo razlika samo jedan dan  :Smile: )))

----------


## Inesz

> Zaboravila sam vam reći; pijte vrkutu. Pomaže da se plod zadrži, jako je korisna za maternicu, meni je smirila smeđarenje. Sigurno će i kod hematoma pomoći. Ta biljka je nama ženama eliksir zdravlja.


 :Sad:  zbilja nije u redu na ovaj način savjetovati uzimanje biljnih pripravaka. Biljke sadrže velik broj kemijskih spojeva čije djelovanje uopće nije ispitano, osobito nije ispitano na djelovanje u trudnoći i tijekom stimulacije.

----------


## Leona29

goldenB sretno, zanima me ako nije problem gdje si radila postupak?

----------


## goldenB

> goldenB sretno, zanima me ako nije problem gdje si radila postupak?


U Cita u Splitu.

----------


## Leona29

Super, jer znam da kod niskih AMH opcenito u Kbc Split kiksaju s postupcima..

----------


## goldenB

Evo bas citam po forumu kako cesto u kbc ni jednu js ne izvuku, a "napumpaju" te hormonima... meni je uspjelo 4 sto je vise nego dobro za moje stanje i sva cetri su dobre kvalitete.

----------


## Leona29

Da zato sam te pitala gdje si odradila, jer vidim da si u potpisu napisala da si iz Splita.. Neznam ništa lijepo nisam za KBC Split čula..

----------


## LF2

Evo već 4. dan injekcije menopura u guzu ...ispada da nije tako strašno. Plus od danas još orgalutran u trbuh.

----------


## lea13

> Evo već 4. dan injekcije menopura u guzu ...ispada da nije tako strašno. Plus od danas još orgalutran u trbuh.


LF, kako dobiješ u guzu? Je li daješ doma ili ideš u kliniku? Zašto se ne može više potkožno? Taman sam se ispraksirala.nadam se da to nije u svim klinikama. Ti si u petrovoj?

----------


## LF2

> LF, kako dobiješ u guzu? Je li daješ doma ili ideš u kliniku? Zašto se ne može više potkožno? Taman sam se ispraksirala.nadam se da to nije u svim klinikama. Ti si u petrovoj?


Da, u Petrovoj. To samo menopur, kao...po novom. Gluposti. Išla sam kod njih, al sam im rekla da mi daju za doma. Na poslu me pika jedna sestra. A sad za vikend će me frendica ili dečko. Il ću ic kod njih.

----------


## PinaColada

Golden B, koliki ti je amh ?
Izgleda da sam od ovih beto cekalica najbliza.....huh....ali kako se priblizava dan za betu-nervoza raste....koji dnt planirate vadit betu?
Drzim fige za sve nam velike beteeee

----------


## rebecca

Evo cure da vam se malo javim. Bila sam danas na pregledu i sve je ok  :Smile: . Sad smo 8+4, veliki 2,2 cm, vide se i rukice i nogice. Sljedeći pregled je za mjesec dana i tad više nisam kod mpo ginekologa. I da, nema više hematoma  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lea13

> Da, u Petrovoj. To samo menopur, kao...po novom. Gluposti. Išla sam kod njih, al sam im rekla da mi daju za doma. Na poslu me pika jedna sestra. A sad za vikend će me frendica ili dečko. Il ću ic kod njih.


Baš bez veze. ja sam prošli put bila na menopuru, sad krećemo s puregonom, nadam se da je tu sve ostalo isto. Hvala, sretno i javi kako folikulići napreduju!

----------


## goldenB

> Golden B, koliki ti je amh ?
> Izgleda da sam od ovih beto cekalica najbliza.....huh....ali kako se priblizava dan za betu-nervoza raste....koji dnt planirate vadit betu?
> Drzim fige za sve nam velike beteeee


6 mi je amh i lose reagiram na lijekove, malo af na lijevom jajniku.

----------


## glow

@rebecca čestitke i sretno!!!! Stvarno lijepe i ohrabrujuće vijesti za pročitati  :Smile: 

@Pina istina za nervozu.. 
Mene panika lovi sad kako se bliži termin vađenja. A na ET dan mi se činilo neizdrživo dugo... Eto tako to ide.

@Golden tu smo s betama, @Pina je i malo prije. Svima nam želim ostvarenje velikih lijepih betica!

I svim ostalim "beta čekalicama" naravno, puno sreće!

----------


## Sadie

Ovo s Menopurom mi je totalna glupost. Cijelo vrijeme se davao u špekec, a sad odjednom je bolje u mišić.

Moj amh je 25. Al je do 1. trudnoće došlo tek od 7. zametka. Što mi vrijede tolke js, kad imam jajnike pune mućaka. Nemojte se bedirati s niskim amh, dok god dobivate dobre zametke. Sad smo imali fet blastice (jedina koju smo dobili od ukupno 30 js) i odmah se primila. Nakon 2 stimulirana skužili smo u čemu je naš problem. Kak vrijeme prolazi (tj. čekamo da došu do bc), zameci propadaju. Divni su 3. dan, al do 6. jedva koji bude iskoristiv.

----------


## Sadie

E, da. Čestitke svim sretnicama i ~~~~ svima koje ih trebaju.

Ja čekam uzv. Otkad sam već vadila bete, drugu nisam ni napisala u potpis jer ne znam je li točna ili zabuna. Sad si sve mislim, jesam li ja stvarno trudna. Toliko je vremena prošlo od bete, a još ni jedan pregled nisam imala (nije do dr-a, već nisam mogla). Sutra bih trebala vidjeti malo srčeko.

----------


## Leona29

> Evo cure da vam se malo javim. Bila sam danas na pregledu i sve je ok . Sad smo 8+4, veliki 2,2 cm, vide se i rukice i nogice. Sljedeći pregled je za mjesec dana i tad više nisam kod mpo ginekologa. I da, nema više hematoma .


Bravo rebecca bas mi je drago..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## LemonK

Rebecca i ja jučer bila na pregledu, jučer smo bili 8+3, isto vidjela rukice, nogice, beba je 2.21cm, ma predivno, suze mi išle!! Cure želim vam svima lijepe bete i ovakvo veselje i sreću!! <3

----------


## rebecca

Hvala svima!! LemonK super, super, nas dvije se pratimo  :Smile:  !!

Svim curama sretno!!!!!

----------


## goldenB

Cure cestitam  :Smile:  
@Glow @Pina kako ste ???  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Nama nije uspjelo ovaj put... beta 0.11  :Sad:  Za kontrolu sam naručena tek 20.7., užas!
Cure, sretno, želim vam ishod puno bolji od mog  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

> Nama nije uspjelo ovaj put... beta 0.11  Za kontrolu sam naručena tek 20.7., užas!
> Cure, sretno, želim vam ishod puno bolji od mog


Mimsi draga zbilja mi je zao, glavu gore, odmori se i u nove pobjede..

----------


## mimsi

Hvala Leona29! Ma već sam otplakala u utorak i jučer kad su testovi bili negativni, tak da sam danas samo otišla po službenu potvrdu... Ali neka, sad ću se tek zainatit!!!  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

<1,20
To je nazalost moj rezultat.....nakon predugih 6 sati cekanja nalaza  :Sad: (((
Cekalice zelim vam drugaciji scenarij!

----------


## Katjuša

*mimsi* i *Pinacolada* jako mi je žao cure  :grouphug: 
Neka su vam to zadnje negativne bete

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti, Katjuša! Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši  :Smile:  Tebi želim ugodnu trudnoću!
PinaColada, žao mi je... ali glavu gore! Bit će! Samo je pitanje vremena!
Sad se opasno bacam na podizanje kvalitete jajnih stanica, totalno sam nabrijana  :Smile:  I naravno, uživanje u ljetu...

----------


## LemonK

Mimsi i pinacolada jako mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------


## goldenB

Mimsi i Pina bas mi je zao neka je ovo zadnja negativna beta...  :Sad:

----------


## glow

@Mimsi @Pina
Pa pretužna sam zbog vas, hajde kao mimsi, obje se zainatite pa neka budu zadnje loše bete i da se uskoro osjećamo kao @LemonK i @Rebecca kojima pak čestitam i želim svu sreću dalje!!

Ja radim betu idući tjedan u četvrtak i jako se bojim jer me kao i uvijek pred ciklus, grče jajnici  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## goldenB

Glow ne razmisljaj o tome jer meni je s prvim ditetom bilo kao u obicnom PMSu... nikakva razlika samo se taj PMS nastavio  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Draga @Golden, hvala ti od srca na ovome  :Kiss:

----------


## glow

I tebi želim lijepu veliku betu drugi tjedan, #DanRazlike  :Smile:

----------


## goldenB

Ufff (drzim fige) najdraze mi je kad kazu ne opterecuj se ma normalno je da se opterecujem i opterecivqt cu se jer to zelim

----------


## Sadie

Danas je bio uzv i vidjeli smo srculence.  :Klap:  E, sad se osjećam ko službena trudnica.

----------


## Sadie

> Ufff (drzim fige) najdraze mi je kad kazu ne opterecuj se ma normalno je da se opterecujem i opterecivqt cu se jer to zelim


Naravno da hoćeš jer ti je stalo. Meni su famozni ljudi koji kažu da se trebam opustiti i onda ću zatrudnjeti. Mislim da oni ne kuže da trudnoća nije rezultat mentalnog truda već do nje dođe malo drukčije. Čak i jedan lik iz mpo voda.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala vam, cure!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Cure, molim vas za pomoć!!!
Upravo sam bila kod svog soc. ginekologa koji mi je rekao da se ni ne čudi što nismo uspjeli jer sam koristila estrofem! Da se to daje starijim ženama, tipa 40 god., a nipošto mlađima, tipa meni koja imam 29 god. kaže da to ubija sve što je imalo dobro! 
Odmah mi je na pamet pao moj AMH od 8,3 pa sam mu rekla da možda zbog toga - jer ipak sam po njegovoj vrijednosti slična ženama starijim od sebe, al on se i dalje ne slaže i savjetuje mi da neizravno pitam mpo dr. zašto to uzimati, a ako opet neuspijemo da ga na svoju ruku ne uzimam.

Zatim, utrogestan, zašto vaginalno kad je bolje oralno! tako on kaže! Ja koliko vidim, sve cure ga uzimaju vaginalno...

Ne moram vam ni govoriti u kakvom sam šoku i koliko sam ljuta! Naprosto ne mogu vjerovati da bi bilo koji mpo dr. koji pošteno radi svoj posao bio toliko neinformiran da prepiše tako nešto i stvarno se nadam da ovaj moj priča bedastoće!

Molim vas, šta vi kažete???

----------


## Leona29

> Cure, molim vas za pomoć!!!
> Upravo sam bila kod svog soc. ginekologa koji mi je rekao da se ni ne čudi što nismo uspjeli jer sam koristila estrofem! Da se to daje starijim ženama, tipa 40 god., a nipošto mlađima, tipa meni koja imam 29 god. kaže da to ubija sve što je imalo dobro! 
> Odmah mi je na pamet pao moj AMH od 8,3 pa sam mu rekla da možda zbog toga - jer ipak sam po njegovoj vrijednosti slična ženama starijim od sebe, al on se i dalje ne slaže i savjetuje mi da neizravno pitam mpo dr. zašto to uzimati, a ako opet neuspijemo da ga na svoju ruku ne uzimam.
> 
> Zatim, utrogestan, zašto vaginalno kad je bolje oralno! tako on kaže! Ja koliko vidim, sve cure ga uzimaju vaginalno...
> 
> Ne moram vam ni govoriti u kakvom sam šoku i koliko sam ljuta! Naprosto ne mogu vjerovati da bi bilo koji mpo dr. koji pošteno radi svoj posao bio toliko neinformiran da prepiše tako nešto i stvarno se nadam da ovaj moj priča bedastoće!
> 
> Molim vas, šta vi kažete???


mimsi evo ja sam trudnica koja još uvijek koristi estrofem, imam isto godina kao i ti.. Tako da je to sve individualno.. Mislim da tu tvoj ginekolog malo pretjeruje. Nisu nasi mpo dr bas toliko neinformirani. Malo cudno od tvog dr..

----------


## mimsi

Hvala Leona29!

Evo sad čitam da je to potpora žutom tijelu i da služi za podebljanje endometrija kako bi se pospješila implantacija. Pa mislim stvarno ne mogu vjerovat kak si ljudi svašt dopuštaju i kakve dezinformacije šalju.
Mislim, nova sam u svemu tome, ovo mi je prvi ivf i naravno da ne znam sve cake. S druge strane, trebalo mi je 4 god. da dođem do ovoga jer sam slušala različite dr. koji su me uvjeravali da je "sve ok" i stvarno sad više nemam živaca za rekla-kazala. 
Ali vjerujem svojoj mpo dr. na Sv. Duhu i sigurna sam da je ipak bolja u tome o soc. ginekologa.... Baš me ljuti takav pristup kod ovako osjetljivih stvari...

----------


## Leona29

Ja bih na tvom mjestu mjenjala soc. ginekologa jer  to nije u redu na takav nacin prezentirat nesto o ćemu oćito nema dovoljno informacija..

----------


## goldenB

> Cure, molim vas za pomoć!!!
> Upravo sam bila kod svog soc. ginekologa koji mi je rekao da se ni ne čudi što nismo uspjeli jer sam koristila estrofem! Da se to daje starijim ženama, tipa 40 god., a nipošto mlađima, tipa meni koja imam 29 god. kaže da to ubija sve što je imalo dobro! 
> Odmah mi je na pamet pao moj AMH od 8,3 pa sam mu rekla da možda zbog toga - jer ipak sam po njegovoj vrijednosti slična ženama starijim od sebe, al on se i dalje ne slaže i savjetuje mi da neizravno pitam mpo dr. zašto to uzimati, a ako opet neuspijemo da ga na svoju ruku ne uzimam.
> 
> Zatim, utrogestan, zašto vaginalno kad je bolje oralno! tako on kaže! Ja koliko vidim, sve cure ga uzimaju vaginalno...
> 
> Ne moram vam ni govoriti u kakvom sam šoku i koliko sam ljuta! Naprosto ne mogu vjerovati da bi bilo koji mpo dr. koji pošteno radi svoj posao bio toliko neinformiran da prepiše tako nešto i stvarno se nadam da ovaj moj priča bedastoće!
> 
> Molim vas, šta vi kažete???


Mimsi, utrogestan je puni bolje vaginalno kiristiti jer je bolja absorpcija i lokalizirana je te su manje nuspojave kao vrtoglavica i umor. Inace sve sto ti je doktor dao je dobro i pomaze povecanju endometrija (djelivanje utrogestana) za koji je zasluzan progesteron nakon sto se dogodi ovulacija prirodno. Umjetnim progesteronom se stvara ugodno okruzenje za embrio ako se dogodi implantacija. Mislim da ti je tvoj MPO dao dobru terapiju i cudi me da ga njegov kolega dr tako "blati" i prica gluposti jer to mi samo kaze lose za tog tvog dr... 
Na tvom bi mjestu malo porazgovarala sa MPO i mozda se informirala oko nekih nejasnoca.

----------


## LemonK

Mimsi moja frendica je u zadnjem postupku u kojem je i ostala trudna, pila estrofem za zadebljanje endometrija! A za utrogestan svi kažu da ako ide oralno da nema isti učinak kao vaginalno..mislim i da to piše na uputama o lijeku za kaj se pije oralno,a za kaj ide vaginalno..

----------


## mimsi

Hvala vam, cure!
Potvdrile ste mi sve što sam i sama mislila i umirile me  :Smile: 
Svakako ću porazgovarati sa svojom mpo dr., ne zato što joj ne vjerujem, nego čisto da budem još mirnija.

----------


## rebecca

Draga mimsi, i ja sam kao i Leona29 trudnica i jos uvijek sam na Estrofemu i Utrogestanu (vaginalno). Jedino sam za vrijeme krvarenja (hematom) uzimala Duphastone oralno umjesto Utrogestana, jer se lakse podnose. Imam 33 godine, a amh mi je  31,5. Stvarno ne znam odakle sve te informacije tvom soc.ginekologu. Ja sam isla u FET uz pripremu endometrija sa estrofemom.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala ti, draga Rebecca!
Nemam komentara na lika...

----------


## LF2

Cure, žao mi je. Glavu gore i u nove pobjede...
Po nekoj logici estrofem nema veze sa AMH. AMH su rezerve jajnika, ako ste vi dobili lijepe oplođene jajne stanice, to nema veze sa estrofemom koji se uzima za endometrij. Znači, veze s vezom. 
Zato socijalni ginekolog nema specijalizaciju za humanu reprodukciju i ne bi se trebao petljat. Meni moja socijalna kaže, ja to ne znam i reci cu ti nešto krivo u što se ne kuzim. 
A ovi što nam govore da se opustimo,daj  Bože da nikad ne iskuse nešto ovako jer ne bi imali snage za prolaziti sve to što mi prolazimo. Ili kad krenu pricat neke slučajeve ko da smo sve iste. Kako da se opustim ako neki imaju mehanički problem tipa nemaju jajovode, endometrioze....pa nije psiha pitanju. Pa nitko ne želi djecu više od nas....pa sve dajemo sve od sebe. 
E da....i ovaj iintramuskularni menopur me svaki dan vraća u djetinjstvo kad smo one injekcije dobivali. Koma.

----------


## 123beba

I ja na VV imam terapiju sa estrofemom i utrogestanom

----------


## Sadie

Mpo dr definitivno zna bolje od običnog. Utrogestan se bolje apsorbira vaginalno. Nek on popije tri put dnevno i hoda ravno. Meni ne uspijeva. Lik lupeta. Ja sam sad koristila estrofem da izbjegnemo ovulaciju (ne znam zasto se jos koristi). Slucajno sam reproduktivno stara, al mi je amh 25. I bebica u trbuhu.

----------


## glow

Cure, vadila bih privatno betu jer nisam prije puta, uzela uputnicu kod primarnog gin. 
Sad em nisam u svom gradu, em ne znam jel to rade privatne ginekoloske klinike ili kome da se obratim?.

Jel vi znate koji tip privatne klinike da potražim? Hvala

@mimsi samo hrabro narprijed, slažem se s curama da su mpo doktori stručniji od primarnih ginića. Ja bih ga mijenjala čisto da me ne opterećuje u ionako iscrpljujućim psihičkim situacijama koje prolazimo.

----------


## goldenB

> Cure, vadila bih privatno betu jer nisam prije puta, uzela uputnicu kod primarnog gin. 
> Sad em nisam u svom gradu, em ne znam jel to rade privatne ginekoloske klinike ili kome da se obratim?.
> 
> Jel vi znate koji tip privatne klinike da potražim? Hvala
> 
> @mimsi samo hrabro narprijed, slažem se s curama da su mpo doktori stručniji od primarnih ginića. Ja bih ga mijenjala čisto da me ne opterećuje u ionako iscrpljujućim psihičkim situacijama koje prolazimo.


Mozes otic u bilo koji laboratorij privatni u kojem vade krv.

----------


## LF2

> Cure, vadila bih privatno betu jer nisam prije puta, uzela uputnicu kod primarnog gin. 
> Sad em nisam u svom gradu, em ne znam jel to rade privatne ginekoloske klinike ili kome da se obratim?.
> 
> Jel vi znate koji tip privatne klinike da potražim? Hvala
> 
> @mimsi samo hrabro narprijed, slažem se s curama da su mpo doktori stručniji od primarnih ginića. Ja bih ga mijenjala čisto da me ne opterećuje u ionako iscrpljujućim psihičkim situacijama koje prolazimo.


U kojem si gradu i koji dio grada ti paše?

----------


## glow

Hvala cure, odmah prosurfam!!

----------


## mimsi

Hvala, cure!  :Smile: 
Glow, zelim ti veeeliku betu!

----------


## glow

Hvala ti @Mims  :Smile: 
I ti sada na mali odmor pa lagano dalje! Da bude sretno...
Utorak je moj d dej. Još uvijek se nadam naravno, samo mi je previše poznato ovo grčenje dole, pred ciklus. Nastojim ne misliti, samo biti pozitivna. Sve znate. Čujemo se!

----------


## Romeo85

Glow, držim fige da bude lijepa beta  :Smile: .

Meni je danas 2dnt...Fet 3blastice... jedna losa, dvije u super stanju,nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu...
Pusa svima...

----------


## glow

@Romeo hvala ti puno!!..  :Smile:  
I ja tebi želim da ti vrijeme brzo prođe i da dočekaš veeeeeliku betu!!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Još bi dodala, isto koristim utrice i estrofem...  :Smile: 

Hvala ti, idem na more, pa se nadam da će sve biti lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Petra1985

Pozdrav svima, 
meni je ovo prvi postupak icsu i danas mi je 10dnt. Od početka transfera sam imala bolove u stomaku,  grudi su me pocele boljeti 3-4dnt i još bole,  neku hranu ne mogu jesti. Non stop spavam i jedem ali sve to mogu biti simptomi hormona.  Kolilo sam vidjela vecina s ovakvim simptomima je bila trudna,  ali nista ne vjerujem dok ne vidim betu.

----------


## goldenB

@petra @romeo di ste radile umjetnu?

----------


## glow

@Petra85 dobrodošla i sretno!!!

----------


## glow

@Petra i meni je danas 10dnt  :Smile:  
Nek bude sretno - svim čekalicama, Bože dragi pomozi, a našim trudnicama, lijepa trudnoća....

----------


## Petra1985

Mi smo išli u Samobor kod dr. Škvorc.

----------


## Romeo85

GoldenB u ivf centru...
Petra sretno s betom. .. znaš kako mi to obično volimo reći,  trudne smo dok se ne dokaže suprotno  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> GoldenB u ivf centru...
> Petra sretno s betom. .. znaš kako mi to obično volimo reći,  trudne smo dok se ne dokaže suprotno


Romeo sretno!!!!
Ja uskoro planiram na FET i polažem velike nade u uspjeh..

ostalim curkama želim puno sreće i velikih beturina :mama:

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala ti Zenii ... i tebi sretno, i samo tako pozitivno, tako treba  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Romeo i Zenii sretno! Sretno svim curama!~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Romeo, zašto je Lučinger napravio transfer tri blastociste?!

----------


## goldenB

Romeo Zeni sriiitno  :Kiss: **

----------


## Romeo85

Inesz zato jer je jedna loša a dvije dobre...a ja se nebi žalila na blizance..

----------


## Inesz

Romeo sretno. Vjerujem da si vrlo blizu trudnoće-mlada si, prošli put je došlo do implantacije...

~~~~~~~~~~~
Ali, zbilje je potrebno se osvrnuti na transfer 3 blastociste  :Sad: 

*Kada se rutinski i neselektivno vrši transfer 3 blastociste tada se krši ne samo dobra klinička praksa već i zakon.*

Znam da je želja za djetetom velika i da da pacijentice imaju pravo na svoje želje i osjećaje, ali liječnik je tu da nas informira i educira o rizicima višeplodnih trudnoća-trudnoća s blizancima i trojkama. Liječnik je u profesionalnoj i zakonskoj obvezi misliti na zdravlje žene i budćih beba. 

Transfer 3 blastociste (ma kako god bile ocjenjene njihove morfološke karakteristike - ma kako god ih opisivali kao "dobre" ili "loše") mladoj ženi koja je dobila u prvom stimuliranom postupku velik broj blastocista, u 2. tranferu po redu - predstavlja neodgovorno ponašanje prema pacijentici i kršenje zakona.

Svi želimo dijete, ali jesmo moramo biti svjesni da transfer većeg broja zametaka ujedno povećava i rizike za:
-spontani pobačaj
-prijevremeni porod
-novorođenčad male porođajne mase
-sva stanja kod beba povezana sa prijevremenim porodom i malom porođajnom masom

-preeklampsiju i enklampsiju u trudnoći
-gestacijski dijabetes
-porođaj carskim rezom

https://www.zdravobudi.hr/clanak/833...lodna-trudnoca

----------


## rebecca

Ja sam se isto zacudila kad sam procitala transfer 3 blastociste?!!! Odmah sam znala da je Lucinger, ali sam se nadala da je iz opravdanog razloga. Citala sam i zakon prije nego sam i sama krenula u mpo, a i moj doktor mi je rekao bitno, pa mi je jos cudnije. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok. Sretno!!!

----------


## LF2

Baš sam koma danas. Ima nekih 8-10 folikula a svi nešto prestali rasti. Endometrij umjesto da raste, smanjuje se. Sad čitam po forumima...pa ne bi htjela prekinuti ciklus. Em to pikanje i.m.

----------


## goldenB

Zar nije ako ostanu tri samo da onda sve tri vrate????

----------


## Inesz

> Zar nije ako ostanu tri samo da onda sve tri vrate????


Ne. Zašto tako misliš? Zametci se zamrzavaju za naknadni transfer.
Zakonom je propisano da se transfer 3 zametka može napraviti tek u slučajevima kada je žena prošla veći broj neuspješnih transfera, kod izuzetno niske ovarijske rezerve i kod žena starijih od 38 godina.

----------


## Romeo85

Ovakvo, zbog ove rasprave sam upravo odlučila da mi je ovo zadnji post na ovoj temi. Vjecito se pljuje po mom doktoru, a ja to više ne želim čitati.  Ne zelim da mi netko prenosi lose vibracije, ja sam pozitivna osoba i uvijek vjerujem u pozitivan ishod. Znam da se sve događa s razlogom i da on za sve svoje postupke ima opravdane razloge, i naravno da uvijek može doći do pogreške,  jer tko radi taj i griješi.   Kao njegova pacijentica ga neizmjerno poštujem i cijenim njegov posao kako god tko mislio kako ga on radi.

----------


## goldenB

> Ovakvo, zbog ove rasprave sam upravo odlučila da mi je ovo zadnji post na ovoj temi. Vjecito se pljuje po mom doktoru, a ja to više ne želim čitati.  Ne zelim da mi netko prenosi lose vibracije, ja sam pozitivna osoba i uvijek vjerujem u pozitivan ishod. Znam da se sve događa s razlogom i da on za sve svoje postupke ima opravdane razloge, i naravno da uvijek može doći do pogreške,  jer tko radi taj i griješi.   Kao njegova pacijentica ga neizmjerno poštujem i cijenim njegov posao kako god tko mislio kako ga on radi.


Pa dobro Romeo ovo su konstruktivne rasprave i uvijek je dobro biti vise nego manje informiran... evo nisam ni ja znala neke stvari. Mislim da ti nitko ne pljuje ja mislim tvog doktora nego navodi cinjenice koje ne bi trebale tako negativno utjecati nego pozitivno. Trebamo uciti jedna od druge. Bar ja tako mislim jer nece ti notko ovdje zlom namjerom nesto reci ili ti ukazati na nesto.

----------


## Inesz

Romeo, nemaš razloga za ljutnju. Forum je javno mjesto na kojem svi mogu pisati, pod uvjetom da je sadržaj u skladu s pravilima foruma. U postovima ne vidim nikakvo kršenje pravila foruma, tako da ova tvoja percepcija o "pljuvanju" na spomenutog liječnika, zbilja nije utemeljena. Uostalom, ako smatraš da vrijeđamo nekog, slobodno možeš prijaviti naše pisanje administratorima.


Stojimo pred činjenicom koju si nam sama iznijela-transfer 3 blastociste ženi u ranim tridesetim, ženi koja ima ukupno 1 prethodni transfer u anamnezi, 1 potvrđenu implantaciju nakon tog transfera. ženi koja je uz minimalnu stimulaciju dobila u prvom i jedinom ivf postupku 10 blastocista.


Ako je su ovo netočno, onda ćeš morati demantirati svoje dosadašnje pisanje na forumu.

A ako je točno da je tvoj mpo liječnik napravio tansfer 3 blastociste mladoj ženi koja je ranije imala samo 1 transfer koji je završio biokemijskom trudnoćom i koja je u prethodom  i jedinom postupku dobila deset (10) blastocista, onda budi spremna pročitati da je takvo postupanje suprotno dobroj praksi liječenja i protuzakonito.

*Romeo85, od srca ti želim mirnu i zdravu trudnoću.*

Ali o ovome mi moramo ovdje pisati i raspravljati.

----------


## rebecca

Cure, imate na podforumu „Važne informacije“ temu „Zakon o pomognutoj oplodnji NN br. 86/12“ i tamo imate link na trenutno važeći zakon. Pročitajte članak 7., točke (2) i (3). Te točke govore koliko najviše jajnih stanica se smije oploditi, te koliko zametaka se smije vratiti. Ono što sam čitala po netu, preporuke kod transfera blastociste su da se ide u SET (single embryo transfer). Mislim da su se po zakonu od 2009-2012 mogle oploditi samo tri jajne stanice i ako bi se sve tri oplodile većinom su ih sve vraćali.

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam je li već spomenuto da se blastociste vole podijeliti u maternici? Što bitno mijenja računicu, a bogami i rizik.  :Undecided: 
Također treba spomenuti da se i blizanačke trudnoće znaju zakomplicirati, a kamoli one s troje ili više djece... Većina ih završi prijevremenim carskim rezom.

Mladim curama savjet da bez obzira koliko željele gomilu djece odmah i sada  :Smile:  neka ipak stave sigurnost i život i sebe i svog nerođenog djeteta na prvo mjesto. Imat ćete vremena i za drugo i treće.

A Lučinger bi stvarno trebao znati bolje, s obzirom na to koliko se puta opekao s transferom 3 blastice mladim pacijenticama..  :No:

----------


## glow

@rebecca ja ti od srca želim svaku sreću i ostani pozitivna jer to je ono što ti najviše treba. Cure bi trebale pripaziti na kritike, ma koliko konstruktivne bile.
Ti najbolje znaš za sebe i vjerujem da ste donijeli najbolju odluku. Još jednom, neka je sa srećom!

----------


## rebecca

> @rebecca ja ti od srca želim svaku sreću i ostani pozitivna jer to je ono što ti najviše treba. Cure bi trebale pripaziti na kritike, ma koliko konstruktivne bile.
> Ti najbolje znaš za sebe i vjerujem da ste donijeli najbolju odluku. Još jednom, neka je sa srećom!


Draga glow, mislim da si me pomiješala sa Romeo85.

----------


## glow

Jest, ovo sam posljednja bila uputila za @Romeo85.

BTW, kako ide @Rebecca??  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

Pozdrav curke, kako ste mi, kako vam vrijeme prolazi, evo mi imamo novi pregled za 3tj ponovno i onda cemo radit i probir. Kod mene je sve ok za sada zivimo iz dana u dan. Mučnine još nisu stale. Trudnjace moje kako vi izdrzite ove vrucine? Vidim da mi je rebecca najaktivnija..  :Heart:

----------


## LemonK

Ej leona možes mi reći kaj je probir? Malo sam neupućena  :Smile:  Inače mene ubija vrućina...nemam zraka, baš mi teško pada..a kaj da smo još jače debele...a kad smo kod toga ja sam se dosta zdebljala, a vi ostale?
Romeo želim ti puno sreće i uspjeha i voljela bih da nam se javis s novostima <3

----------


## Leona29

> Ej leona možes mi reći kaj je probir? Malo sam neupućena  Inače mene ubija vrućina...nemam zraka, baš mi teško pada..a kaj da smo još jače debele...a kad smo kod toga ja sam se dosta zdebljala, a vi ostale?
> Romeo želim ti puno sreće i uspjeha i voljela bih da nam se javis s novostima <3


Pozdrav LemonK probir je uglavnom pregled iz krvi majke na trisomnije i uvz, zapravo ništa posebno jer je to kao statisticki gledano po postotcima. Premda mi je i na ovom uvz rekao da je nuhalni nabor jako malen da se njemu to čini u najboljem redu. Meni isto tako fali stalno zraka. Ja sam doduse radi povračanja došla od poćetka do sada na -4kg.

----------


## LemonK

Znam sada, thnx! Joj sigurno je koma to povraćanje, ja srećom nisam ni jednom, samo mi ponekad bude mučno... Ali kile, par dobila tokom postupka, i još par otkada sam trudna...inače od utrica imam takav apetit...mislim da će mi gin uskoro počet prigovarati na toliko kila..

----------


## PinaColada

Glow, golden....kako ste? Cekamo te fine velike bete

----------


## Leona29

> Znam sada, thnx! Joj sigurno je koma to povraćanje, ja srećom nisam ni jednom, samo mi ponekad bude mučno... Ali kile, par dobila tokom postupka, i još par otkada sam trudna...inače od utrica imam takav apetit...mislim da će mi gin uskoro počet prigovarati na toliko kila..


Ma ne zamaraj se s kilima to je najmanji problem.. Neka je bebac u redu i to je to..

----------


## glow

Trudnice naše, baš mi je drago da vas čujem i slušam o vašim slatkim brigama  :Smile: 
Pomalo po ovim vrućinama i puno vodice nosite sa sobom, al to sve ionako znate. 
Nemojte nas zaboraviti kako vam kile budu rasle  :Smile: 
I naravno, ne zamarajte se njima  :Kiss: 

@Pina draga, moja je situacija da sam nestrpljivo 8.dan probala kućni test i bio je negativan, jako sam tužna otad i nisam ga više probavala iako imam još 2 kom. u kući. 
Odlučila pričekati 14.dan što je sutra, naručena sam ujutro za betu, iako kako sam pisala, prije par dana osjećala sam one kontrakcije kao pred ciklus, a najgore mi što me ni grudi više uopće ne bole  :Sad: 
Ali eto sutra stiže ili velika beta ili ciklus kalendarski.... Hijauh, treba preživjeti noć.
Al ako mi nismo borci, tko je?!

Pusa i sretno svim našim trudnicama!!

Pina, brar, mimsi - čujemo se još ovdje!
Baj

----------


## goldenB

Pina, ma koma sam nekako ne da mi se nista bas sam na 3% ovih dana. Satrala me ova vrucina i mali mi ne da spavat nikako. Napravit cu sutra betu jer u petak necu moc (je da je dan ranije al ako ima sta pokazat pokazat ce).
Glow sritno nam sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## lea13

> Ovakvo, zbog ove rasprave sam upravo odlučila da mi je ovo zadnji post na ovoj temi. Vjecito se pljuje po mom doktoru, a ja to više ne želim čitati.  Ne zelim da mi netko prenosi lose vibracije, ja sam pozitivna osoba i uvijek vjerujem u pozitivan ishod. Znam da se sve događa s razlogom i da on za sve svoje postupke ima opravdane razloge, i naravno da uvijek može doći do pogreške,  jer tko radi taj i griješi.   Kao njegova pacijentica ga neizmjerno poštujem i cijenim njegov posao kako god tko mislio kako ga on radi.


Potpisujem sve što kaže Romeo!!!!! Inesz, već sam dugo na ovoj temi, i ne samo ovoj, i pročitala sam sve sve teme od samih početaka. O tebi znam da si isto sve  ovo prošla, ( ne da mi se sad gledat, što i koliko)  da pratiš svaki post na ovu temu, reagiraš kad god netko od nas iznese neku tvrdnju, činjenicu itd.I hvala ti na tome.Ovdje smo da bi jedni drugima pružili potporu, a ne da govorimo što dr. trebaju raditi ili ne trebaju. Pa oni valjda znaju što smiju a što ne! Pa daj svoje iskustvo, kao što si i meni o beti, to bi mnogima pomoglo!Pojaviš se svako malo s  postom o prikupljanju određenih podataka o klinikama,i ja sam ti  u dobroj namjeri davala podatke o svojoj klinici i svom dr., vjerujući da je to u najboljoj namjeri. A kome sam davala podatke? Tko si ti? U čije ih ime skupljaš? Predstavi se. Jer ti sada ne proživljavaš ono što proživljavamo mi!Ispravi me ako nisam u pravu! Prije izbora sam bila žrtva lažnih informatora( upravo na rodinom forumu) i njihovih širitelja glasina  da će HDZ i ostala ekipa ukinuti pravo na MPO( čak je otvorena tema na tu temu, strašno!), i tresla se brda rodio se miš! Samo ste mi nabile strah i stres! Nadam se da se nećete opet sad pred izbore služiti određenim političkim idejama i služiti  određenim frakcijama(strankama i udrugama), kojima je u interesu da niti jedan postupak IVF- ne uspije, a da bude što više abortusa. Ne dižem ovo na političku razinu, ali i Vas molim da spustite ovo na OSOBNU razinu. Svi mi ovdje samo tražimo potporu u iščekivanju bete, a Vama trudnice čestitam, i želim da se preselite na na drugu temu, jer ovdje je priča o svemu samo ne o onom kako se žena osječa nakonm transfera!

----------


## glow

@draga Golden sretno tebi sutra na beti, mene neće sreća ovaj put.
Upravo sam dušu isplakala jer sam vidjela da mi upravo došao ciklus  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Nemam riječi, a i zraka mi ponestaje.
Čujemo se drage moje

----------


## lea13

glow, nema onog tko ti može pomoći u tvojoj tuzi! Prošla sam to već osam  puta, plus neuspjeli transferi, plus vanmatrnična..... Odtuguj svoje, i kreni naprijed! Mora jednom uspiti!Moooora!!!!!

----------


## glow

Hvala Leice...  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Joj, bas mi je zao, draga Glow...  :Sad:  
Vjerujem da ti je sada tesko...izbaci to iz sebe...
A onda u nove pobjede! Jednom cemo uspjeti! Ne znam kad, ali jednom hocemo! 
Golden, Petra, vama sretno! Javite nam se s veelikim betama  :Smile: 
Pusa svima

----------


## goldenB

> @draga Golden sretno tebi sutra na beti, mene neće sreća ovaj put.
> Upravo sam dušu isplakala jer sam vidjela da mi upravo došao ciklus  
> Nemam riječi, a i zraka mi ponestaje.
> Čujemo se drage moje


Glow bas mi je zao, isplaci se, ma znam da ti nista ovo sta pisem ne moze pomoc al evo znaj da bas mislim na tebe...

----------


## LF2

Cure, Jel koja imala slučaj da su vam neravnomjerno rasli folikuli i da su malo sporije rasli...tipa da ste imale aspiraciju kasniji d.c?
Naime 14 dc, dva od 17-18mm, ostali po 14-15mm.
Baš sam tužna...

----------


## lolalita

> Potpisujem sve što kaže Romeo!!!!! Inesz, već sam dugo na ovoj temi, i ne samo ovoj, i pročitala sam sve sve teme od samih početaka. O tebi znam da si isto sve  ovo prošla, ( ne da mi se sad gledat, što i koliko)  da pratiš svaki post na ovu temu, reagiraš kad god netko od nas iznese neku tvrdnju, činjenicu itd.I hvala ti na tome.Ovdje smo da bi jedni drugima pružili potporu, a ne da govorimo što dr. trebaju raditi ili ne trebaju. Pa oni valjda znaju što smiju a što ne! Pa daj svoje iskustvo, kao što si i meni o beti, to bi mnogima pomoglo!Pojaviš se svako malo s  postom o prikupljanju određenih podataka o klinikama,i ja sam ti  u dobroj namjeri davala podatke o svojoj klinici i svom dr., vjerujući da je to u najboljoj namjeri. A kome sam davala podatke? Tko si ti? U čije ih ime skupljaš? Predstavi se. Jer ti sada ne proživljavaš ono što proživljavamo mi!Ispravi me ako nisam u pravu! Prije izbora sam bila žrtva lažnih informatora( upravo na rodinom forumu) i njihovih širitelja glasina  da će HDZ i ostala ekipa ukinuti pravo na MPO( čak je otvorena tema na tu temu, strašno!), i tresla se brda rodio se miš! Samo ste mi nabile strah i stres! Nadam se da se nećete opet sad pred izbore služiti određenim političkim idejama i služiti  određenim frakcijama(strankama i udrugama), kojima je u interesu da niti jedan postupak IVF- ne uspije, a da bude što više abortusa. Ne dižem ovo na političku razinu, ali i Vas molim da spustite ovo na OSOBNU razinu. Svi mi ovdje samo tražimo potporu u iščekivanju bete, a Vama trudnice čestitam, i želim da se preselite na na drugu temu, jer ovdje je priča o svemu samo ne o onom kako se žena osječa nakonm transfera!


Lea13 Sve si rekla,bravoooo.

----------


## lolalita

Glow Jako mi je žao ali nema predaje i idemo dalje do pobjede :grouphug: 

Romeo Ne se živcirati i Dr.L je izuzetno dobar doktor :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Glow sve znaaaam, nazalost
Znaj da nisi jedina....mene to tjesi....jer ponekad se zaista duboko zapuram zasto bas meni i do kada ova razocarenja?
Idemo opet u nove borbe! Cuvaj se!
Javni se na pp kad god trebas razgovor

----------


## Leona29

Glow zbilja mi je zao, sad hrabro naprijed i uzivaj do novog postupka..
GoldenB sretno i obavezno javi nam betu drzim ti fige..
LF2 evo iskreno cu ti rec neznam cemu tuga u tebe, meni osobno se folikule ne razvijaju sve isto, isto ih jako maloo dobijem, isto su mi 2 bile nekih 19-20 na dan punkcije i 3 su mi bile 15-16. pa evo ti ishoda plus smrzlice imam. Previse si pesimisticna a to ti nevalja za tebe samu jer ne mora sve biti onako kako se cini... Pogledaj samo koliko cura je imalo po neznam ni ja koliko js pa im je trebalo više puta da dodu do cilja i svega skupa. svi smo jedinke za sebe, svaka nasa prica je prica za sebe. Misli malo pozitivno.. Znam da je tesko ali evo svi mi ovdje pruzamo ti podrsku i s tobom smo u mislima  :Smile:  ...

----------


## LF2

Ma nisam pesimistična,naprotiv... nego nema moje doktorice ovaj ciklus i svaki put me netko drugi pregleda i nitko mi ništa ne govori pa me zanimalo.

----------


## 88Tina

Bok curke..ima koja iskustva sa fetom?koliko su vam embrija vratili?Uspjesno ili...

----------


## goldenB

Evo me, sad mi je dosao nalaz 354 mi je beta  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> Evo me, sad mi je dosao nalaz 354 mi je beta


Ajme, Golden, čestitam!!!! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe!  :Very Happy: 

Možda si to već negdje pisala, koji ti je ovo ivf?

----------


## BigBlue

> Potpisujem sve što kaže Romeo!!!!! Ovdje smo da bi jedni drugima pružili potporu, a ne da govorimo što dr. trebaju raditi ili ne trebaju. Pa oni valjda znaju što smiju a što ne!


Onog trena kad se neke stvari iznesu na forumu, za očekivati je komentare. Inesz nije napisala ništa krivo - pod pretpostavkom da je sve što je Romeo napisala točno, u ovom je slučaju doktor (neovisno koji) postupio i protuzakonito i protiv dobre kliničke prakse. Žao mi je ako je to Romeo shvatila kao napad na sebe; cilj ovog foruma je da pacijenti budu informirani - o svojoj ulozi u procesu liječenja, samome liječenju, kao i o eventualnim posljedicama. Transfer tri blastociste mladoj, "receptivnoj" pacijentici često vodi do višeplodnih trudnoća. Nažalost, nismo jedne blizance i trigemine oplakali na ovome forumu.




> Pojaviš se svako malo s  postom o prikupljanju određenih podataka o klinikama,i ja sam ti  u dobroj namjeri davala podatke o svojoj klinici i svom dr., vjerujući da je to u najboljoj namjeri. A kome sam davala podatke? Tko si ti? U čije ih ime skupljaš? Predstavi se.


Ovaj forum omogućuje anonimnost, na koji imaš pravo i ti i Inesz. Ovakvo prozivanje spušta razinu komunikacije na vrlo niske grane. Forumašica Kadauna je otvorila temu čiji je cilj jasno naveden u uvodnom postu, i svaki forumaš i forumašica *dobrovoljno* mogu upisati svoje podatke. S obzirom da u RH još uvijek ne postoji Zakonom propisani Registar o MPO postupcima i podataka o uspješnosti na državnoj razini nema, ovakva statistika je jedini indikator uspješnosti MPO postupaka. Podaci su se koristili u borbi za povećanje prava pacijenata (veći iznos za MPO preko HZZOa, bolje kliničke prakse, i sl., te kao izvor za jednu prezentaciju u sklopu kongresa reproduktivne medicine). Ne znam što točno insinuiraš, ali ne zvuči lijepo.




> Prije izbora sam bila žrtva lažnih informatora( upravo na rodinom forumu) i njihovih širitelja glasina  da će HDZ i ostala ekipa ukinuti pravo na MPO( čak je otvorena tema na tu temu, strašno!), i tresla se brda rodio se miš!


Ne znam jesi li ti prespavala predizbornu kampanju, pa evo jedan mali flash-back: http://www.vecernji.hr/izbori2015/hd...-prava-1035035 Nazivati Inesz (koja je postala najavu izmjene MPO zakona izravno sa stranice vlade) ili bilo koje druge forumašice koja se ravnala stranačkim izjavama lažnim informatorima je kleveta, kao i ovo:




> Nadam se da se nećete opet sad pred izbore služiti određenim političkim idejama i služiti  određenim frakcijama(strankama i udrugama), kojima je u interesu da niti jedan postupak IVF- ne uspije, a da bude što više abortusa.


Usput, koje su to točno stranke i udruge s ovakvim svrhama u svom programu i/ili statutu?!!




> Ne dižem ovo na političku razinu, ali i Vas molim da spustite ovo na OSOBNU razinu.


Inesz je upozorila na lošu praksu s ciljem edukacije i zaštite vašeg zdravlja i zdravlja vaše buduće djece. Ako imate potrebu o tome raspravljati, lijepo molim da se ne služite ad hominem argumentima, u protivnom ću biti prisiljena takve postove brisati. Za političke rasprave koristite za to predviđene teme. Hvala

----------


## goldenB

> Ajme, Golden, čestitam!!!! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe! 
> 
> Možda si to već negdje pisala, koji ti je ovo ivf?


Prvi mi ke

----------


## goldenB

> Prvi mi ke


Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Leona29

[QUOTE=goldenB;2893635]Evo me, sad mi je dosao nalaz 354 mi je beta  :Smile: [/ :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Bravo neka je sve po školski dalje..

----------


## Paulina28

Koristim Sprej Suprefact jedan dana i od jučer imam lagane bolove u trbuhu i proljev neznam jel je to od spreja ili imam neku virozu ! 
Jeste i vi imale takvih provlema? 
A da ne pričam o promjeni raspolozenja , na to sam ja i moji vec naviknuti

----------


## goldenB

@Leona hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

> Evo me, sad mi je dosao nalaz 354 mi je beta


Čestitam!!!! Odlična beta!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lea13

Usput, koje su to točno stranke i udruge s ovakvim svrhama u svom programu i/ili statutu?!!

Evo, upravo o ovome i govorim. Kada bi ti počela odgovarati na tvoje navode post bi mi imao deset stranica, a ne želim ulaziti u raspravu jer nije ni mjesto ni vrijeme, a i ne želim zamarati cure koje čekaju betu.Njih trenutno interesiraju druge stvari o kojima bi se ovdje trebalo pisati. Nisam klevetala Inesz, ako nisi primjetila i zahvalila sam joj na informacijama koje dijeli, i nisam tražila da se predstavi  imenom, ali ako skuplja neke informacije onda treba reći u koju ih se svrhu skuplja.Ovdje se direktno napalo jednog  dr. da radi protuzakonito, pa kad već pričamo o kleveti..... da se razumijemo,ja tog dr. niti ne poznajem! Naljutila sam se jer se na taj način tjeraju ljudi s foruma, i to oni koji su bili spremni podjeliti svoje osjećaje, iskustva, uspjehe i neuspjehe.A vi, ako vam se priča o nečem drugom otvorite tu temu pa se svađajte koliko hoćete. Činjenice svi više manje znaju, ali nitko ne zna kroz što trenutno prolazimo, i to se ne može naći ni pročitati u nijednom članku zakona,propisu ili knjizi. Vjeruj mi, već dugo se borim da ne napišem to što sam napisala jer ne želim ulaziti u rasprave, nije ovo rezultat samo onog što se dogodilo jučer, to s Romeom  je bila samo kap koja je prelila čašu. Slučajno se koplje slomilo baš na Inesz, nemam ništa osobno protiv nje.
A što se tiče brisanja postova, samo ti  briši.  :Laughing: I tako mi je dosta ovog licemjernog liberalizma koji priznaje svačije mišljenje sve  dok se ne razlikuje od njegovog!
Ispričavam se svim čekalicama bete, i želim vam svu sreću svijeta!!!!
Romeo, sretno! I ako ne želiš otvoreno na forumu bar pošalji PP. Neka ovog puta beta bude najmanje troznamenkasta!

----------


## LemonK

> Evo me, sad mi je dosao nalaz 354 mi je beta


Čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Katjuša

*goldenB* čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!  :Smile:  

*glow* žao mi je jako, drži se, isplači, biti će bolje.  :Love: 

Vezano za drugu tematiku koja se povukla, potpisujem Inesz & BigBlue. Ja sam osobno svaki njihov post shvatila skroz kao podršku curama i edukativno, svaka činjenica koju je Inesz iznijela je bila potkrijepljena.. Iz mog iskustva, zahvaljujući njima, otvorile su mi oči kada sam sasvim očito bila zakinuta u postupku, od strane liječnika.  I osim bahatosti liječnika, razlog tome je bilo i moje neznanje. Nakon "buke" i komentara koji su opravdano uslijedili, ja sam izvukla dobru pouku, naučila puno toga.. I pomoglo mi je to izrazito u sljedećim kontaktima sa doktorima, i sa mpo i sa drugima. (ako koga zanima, radilo se o smrzavanju jajnih stanica koje su po zakonu mogle i trebale ići u oplodnju, ovako su očekivano propale).
Ne vidim da je izostala potpora za Romeo, i sigurna sam da joj sve i jedna ovdje želi školsku i urednu trudnoću.
Lea, napisala si da doktori valjda znaju što smiju a što ne raditi.. Tako bi trebalo biti u idealnom svijetu, što nažalost nije, a i ovdje je očito bilo potkrijepljeno suprotno. 

Isprike na off topicu..

Svim čekalicama želim puno živaca i lijepe i velike bete  :Heart:

----------


## glow

Golden draga, čestitke od srca!! Wupiiii za tebe i sretno dalje!!  :Kiss:

----------


## glow

I hvala svim curama koje su mi se javile s podrškom - i ja sam tu za vas!!
Iako si neutješan, u trenu kad ti se zaljulja tlo pod nogama - puno znači potpora ljudi koji te razumiju.

----------


## LemonK

Glow draga nisam skuzila u svemu ovome za tvoju betu...žao mi je!!! Želim ti puno, puno sreće u sljedećem postupku i da taj bude dobitan!!

----------


## Ginger

evo, sad i ja upadam, al moram
stvarno mi nije jasno zasto se vrijedjate kada netko, i to dobronamjerno, pokusava ukazati na greske, informirati o necemu, pruziti koju korisnu informaciju 
evo, ja sam majka troje djece rodjene iz tri razlicita ivf postupka
i jako sam zahvalna svim curam koje su mi na tom putu pruzile informacije i pomoc, jer, ovo je prvenstveno informativni forum
zao mi je sto u samom pocetku nisam detaljnije proucila tada dostupne informacije, mozda bih izbjegla pokoju gresku
pa nemojte se vrijedjati kad vam netko kaze da nesto nije dobro
Inesz nije rekla nista krivo - osim sto stvarno nije pametno vracati tri blastice, stvarno je i protuzakonito, osim u iznimnim slucajevima
imali smo i previse tuznih slucajeva, takav rizik stvarno nije potreban
potrazite samo temu "tri andjela" nase forumasice osijek...a bilo ih je jos  :Sad: 

i samo kratak odgovor tko je Inesz
ona, BigBlue, Kadauna, bubekica, amazonka, tetadoktor, Gabi25 i jos podosta divnih aktivistica su razlog sto neke od vas danas imaju 10 blastica
jer, da nije bilo njih, Milinovicev zakon bi vas jos uvijek ogranicavao na oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice, ne bi bilo zamrzavnja i stosta jos...
i onda reci da to rade zbog nekakvih politickih ili kakvih vec interesa  :Rolling Eyes: 
neki od vas stvarno imaju kratko pamcenje...

----------


## glow

Hvala @Lemon draga..

Cure vidite sad ovako, danas cijeli dan kaplje mrlje smeđe pa sam se naručila i odlučila ipak ujutro napraviti betu i da vidim rezultat. Odustala sinoć od vađenja, uvjerena da mi došao ciklus. Nije iskljuceno, međutim, nikad nisam imala na prvi dan sitno smeđih mrljica, već obilno krvarenje. 

Znači 2 tjedna su mi nt danas, nije da gajim nadu, ali jel netko od vas možda zna, je li bi moglo biti implantacijsko????

Agonijo moja - znači ne pitajte me kako funkcioniram na poslu danas i sutra....

Javim se.

----------


## rebecca

> Hvala @Lemon draga..
> 
> Cure vidite sad ovako, danas cijeli dan kaplje mrlje smeđe pa sam se naručila i odlučila ipak ujutro napraviti betu i da vidim rezultat. Odustala sinoć od vađenja, uvjerena da mi došao ciklus. Nije iskljuceno, međutim, nikad nisam imala na prvi dan sitno smeđih mrljica, već obilno krvarenje. 
> 
> Znači 2 tjedna su mi nt danas, nije da gajim nadu, ali jel netko od vas možda zna, je li bi moglo biti implantacijsko????
> 
> Agonijo moja - znači ne pitajte me kako funkcioniram na poslu danas i sutra....
> 
> Javim se.


Draga glow, odi izvadi betu sutra. Ne vjerujem da je implantacijsko, kasno je, ali mozda si stvarno trudna i to smedje ti je mozda od hematoma. Ja sam 10 dnt prokrvarila ujutro i stalo je odmah, nakon toga tri dana smeckasto, hematom je bio u pitanju, a kako mi je beta bila pozitivna na 9dnt mislila sam da je sve gotovo. Najbolje ti je izvaditi betu ujutro da budes sigurna. Sretno!!!

----------


## glow

Ovo za agoniju naravno nitko neće pogrešno shvatiti, nadam se. Kamo sreće da je sve tužno što prolazimo, ulog i garancija za bebicu. Ali ovo toplo - hladno - čekanje, nada, ciklus, plač, prihvaćanje, pa nema ciklusa, šta je sad, pa opet ne nadaj se - je izuzetno iscrpljujuće..... Teško se fokusiram na bilo što, iako se zbilja trudim.

----------


## glow

Hvala @Rebecca, idem da, najbolje. 
I meni se čini da je kasno za impl kako sam negdje pročitala, to bude ranije, al bez bete mi ostaje samo misliti. Sretno ti dalje!! I tenks još jednom ..

----------


## goldenB

Meninje bio smedjkasti iscjedak dan kad sam vadila betu.

----------


## Ginger

glow, imala sam ja, ne implantacijsko, jer je za to kasno, ali krvarenje je bilo
i to obilno krvarenje, izvadila betu -14 (mislim da je bio 11 dnt blastica)
prestala s terapijom, odradila cijelu obilnu menstruaciju
izvadila opet betu 4 dana kasnije - beta 75
vratila se na terapiju, beta se uredno duplala, rodila predivnu i zdravu djevojcicu
al hematom je zezao jedno duze vrijeme...

----------


## goldenB

Vidim da sam pobrkala slova (kad s mobitela pisem, slova mala a prsti nezgrapni).
Znaci jucer u noci sa srijede na cetvrtak sam imala smedji iscjedak kao da cu dobiti menzes.

----------


## mimsi

Draga Glow, i meni je tako počelo..tek 2-3 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića i estrofema mi je počelo smeđi iscjedak koji je trajao 2 dana. Čak su i neki kao komadići išli..a onda je počeo ciklus koji je stvarno oskudan dosta...4 dana slabijeg krvarenja, što mi je čudno jer inače imam nešto obilnije cikluse, a i sada sam se pogotovo nadala tome zbog svih tih hormona. No eto...svaki ciklus otkrijem nešto novo  :Smile: 
Svakako izvadi betu, nemaš što izgubiti. Ovako ćeš izgubiti živce! Mogu mislit kako ti je na poslu... A možeš izmjeriti i bazalnu temperaturu.
U svakom slučaju, neka agonija što prije prođe, a onda u nove pobjede!

----------


## Kadauna

> Potpisujem sve što kaže Romeo!!!!! Inesz, već sam dugo na ovoj temi, i ne samo ovoj, i pročitala sam sve sve teme od samih početaka. O tebi znam da si isto sve ovo prošla, ( ne da mi se sad gledat, što i koliko) da pratiš svaki post na ovu temu, reagiraš kad god netko od nas iznese neku tvrdnju, činjenicu itd.I hvala ti na tome.Ovdje smo da bi jedni drugima pružili potporu, a ne da govorimo što dr. trebaju raditi ili ne trebaju. Pa oni valjda znaju što smiju a što ne! Pa daj svoje iskustvo, kao što si i meni o beti, to bi mnogima pomoglo!Pojaviš se svako malo s postom o prikupljanju određenih podataka o klinikama,i ja sam ti u dobroj namjeri davala podatke o svojoj klinici i svom dr., vjerujući da je to u najboljoj namjeri. A kome sam davala podatke? Tko si ti? U čije ih ime skupljaš? Predstavi se. Jer ti sada ne proživljavaš ono što proživljavamo mi!Ispravi me ako nisam u pravu! Prije izbora sam bila žrtva lažnih informatora( upravo na rodinom forumu) i njihovih širitelja glasina da će HDZ i ostala ekipa ukinuti pravo na MPO( čak je otvorena tema na tu temu, strašno!), i tresla se brda rodio se miš! Samo ste mi nabile strah i stres! Nadam se da se nećete opet sad pred izbore služiti određenim političkim idejama i služiti određenim frakcijama(strankama i udrugama), kojima je u interesu da niti jedan postupak IVF- ne uspije, a da bude što više abortusa. Ne dižem ovo na političku razinu, ali i Vas molim da spustite ovo na OSOBNU razinu. Svi mi ovdje samo tražimo potporu u iščekivanju bete, a Vama trudnice čestitam, i želim da se preselite na na drugu temu, jer ovdje je priča o svemu samo ne o onom kako se žena osječa nakonm transfera!


*Draga lea13* - moram se na ovo što si napisala osvrnuti jer je vrlo bitno da na forumu ostanemo otvorene, da ostanemo pri činjenicama (koliko god je to moguće) da ukazujemo na nepravilnosti u zakonu - da ukazujemo isto tako u lošu praksu nekih liječnika, n*ismo ovdje sigurno samo da bismo „jedni drugima pružili potporu ". Žao mi je lea13, takav Rodin forum nikada nije bio niti će ikada nadam se biti da služi samo jednoj svrsi.* 

1. Lažni informatori prije izbora: samo *zbog javnog raskrinkavanja Ante Ćorušića iz HDZ-a koji je bio siguran kandidat za Ministra zdravlja HDZ-a* je isti Ante Ćorušić ostao bez Ministarske pozicije - upravo zato što *je puno prije vremena "otkrio" da će zabraniti abortus odnosno ga restrikcijama vrlo ograničiti i zato što je ponovo dirao u MPO zakon i htio omogućiti oplodnju samo dvije jajne stanice i na taj način zabraniti u potpunosti zamrzavanje zametaka*. *To ga je "koštalo" ministarske fotelje* i dobio je utješnu nagradu da bude sanacijski upravitelj KBC-a Zagreb. *Pozdrav Anti*  :Smile: ) i zato draga lea13, nemoj misliti da su ovo na Rodinom forumu bili lažni informatori,* jake su struje u HDZ-u ali u strankama koje su njihovi koalicijski partneri koje bi vrlo rado ili zabranili MPO postupke posebno "umjetnu oplodnju"* u kojoj "ubijamo nerođenu djecu" i "zamrzavamo tu istu djecu na -200 stupnjeva" ili bi bar opet postavili takve restrikcije koje bi dovele MPO postupke (opet) na vrlo niske grane s vrlo niskom uspjesnošću. I dalje treba biti na oprezu i kad se ukaže opasnost - svim legalnim sredstvima *pokušati zaustaviti luđake koji bi vrlo rado zabranili liječenje neplodnosti* ili ga ograničili jer im to odgovara svjetonazoru. MPO postupci moraju ostati način liječenja a na nama pacijentima je da odlučimo da se koristimo tim pravom ili ne. Lea13, vrlo rado ću te pozvati na reakciju i akcije ukoliko dođe opet do rizika da nam zabrane liječenje, a ti se odazovi ako želiš i možeš. 

2.* Dr. Lučinger - jeste bio i ostao je "problematičan".* Znano je i javno je dostupna informacija da mu je inspekcija (koja je došla ipak zbog drugih nekih razloga) prošle godine zatvorila IVF centar i zabranila rad (što on nije poštivao) jer nije imao dozvolu za rad odnosno obavljanje MPO postupaka i to od početka rada svog privatnog IVF centra nije imao dozvolu. Ovdje rješenje o zatvaranju IVC centra dr. Lučingera iz 2015:
https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...0Lučinger.pdf

 Isto tako je poznato da je nemali broj žena zbog hiperstimulacija nakon njegovih smionih stimulacija završilo u bolnici - neke s ozbiljnim posljedicama. To je jedan dio priče - drugi je što* dr. Lučinger i dalje vraća po tri embrija - u ovom recentnom sljučaju je vratio čak tri blastice* - što je drugi njegov vrlo ozbiljan problem. Iako, lako za njega - nego je problem za majku te nerođenu djecu iz takvih postupaka- napisala je Bigblue - da nismo jednom nažalost oplakali ovdje blizance ili trojke i da su i višeplodne trudnoće rizične koje se vani u drugim modernim europskim centrima izbjegava vraćanjem samo jednog embrija ....* ovo je vrlo ozbiljan problem i ovdje Lučinger definitivno krši zakon!* i ovo se ne može ljepše izraziti - žao mi je lea13 a bogme i Romeo85. Osim što krši zakon vraćavši tri blastice u pacijentice gdje nemam ama baš nikakve indikacije, on je propustio i jednu drugu stvar - a to je da djeluje u skladu s člankom 12 našeg zakona koji govori o obavezi liječnika ili magistra biologije ili drugog zdravstvenog radnika da informira pacijente o postupku i o mogućim posljedicama istog.




_Informiranje o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji_
Članak 12.
(1) Bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi ili žene iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona imaju pravo na obavijest o mogućim oblicima prirodnog planiranja obitelji, o mogućnostima liječenja neplodnosti te o drugim načinima ostvarenja roditeljstva (primjerice posvojenjem), a osobito ako su istodobno žena i muškarac neplodni.
*(2) Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje liječnik, magistar biologije ili drugi ovlašteni zdravstveni radnik bračnim, odnosno izvanbračnim drugovima i ženi iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona obvezan je objasniti pojedinosti postupka, izglede za uspjeh te moguće posljedice i opasnosti postupaka za ženu, muškarca i dijete*..

Možda te je Romeo85 dr. Lučinger informirao o mogućim rizicima trudnoće s trojčekima, pa te molim da me ovdje ispraviš ako je. Uglavnom, ono *što je Inezs ovdje pisala je  jednostavno istina i s njom se morate moći nositi i u danima kad čekate betu, mora se na ovom forumu pričati o svemu, nije samo davanje podrške. Naša je obaveza da jednu drugu među ostalim informiramo pa i o ružnim stvarima ili rizicima.* 

Za tebe Romeo85 je nažalost već „kasno“, tebi je Lučinger već vratio tri blastice  - i ja ti kao sve ostale ovdje želim mirnu i uspješnu trudnoću - bez komplikacija - no kako kaže jedna naša suborka – za sve one koje tiho čitaju, koje se spremaju možda kod Lučingera u postupak, za njih je ova cijela rasprava vrlo bitna – *da mogu kad dođe do transfera odbiti transfer 3 embrija* – u prvom redu jer je opasno po njihovo zdravlje ali i zdravlje buduće djece – ali i zato što se time krši zakon.

----------


## LF2

Bit će punkcija ali neće biti transfera jer je endometrij pretanak.

----------


## jejja

Citam ove postove vec neko vrijeme i moram priznat ne nalazim rijeci.. Gdje smo mi to dosli kada je sve divno i krasno dok se medjusobno tapsamo i skakucemo i uvjeravamo u jednoroge i prolaske ispod duge, a s druge strane kad dodje netko tko ocito zna o cemu prica i skine nam ruzicaste naocale krenu napadi i optuzbe bez utemeljenja? 
Ja sam jako jako zahvalna odredjenim forumasicama koje su pred par postova nabrojane jer zahvaljujuci njihovim iskustvima, savjetima ali i borbi za nas pacijente ja danas jedno cudo imam a drugo iscekujem.
Puno puta su me spustile na zemlju, upozorile na moja prava , na moguce krive korake lijecnika i na tome im beskrajno hvala.. tko smo mi da sumnjamo u dobre namjere aktivistica koje su nam omogucile danasnji zakon koji ipak ide na ruku nama pacijenticama a opet nas stiti s druge strane od nedobre prakse.. 
Osobno moj dr i cijela ekipa na kbc ri meni nikad nije htjela ni 2 embrija odjednom vratiti kako zbog moje sigurnosti i zdravlja tako i zbog potencijalnih tegoba i  raznih scenarija viseplodne trudnoce. I iako sam u jednom trenu mislila ali 2 su bolje nego 1 vece su sanse cure ovdje su mi dodatno pojasnile zasto je SET najbolji izbor.. Nemojte se ljutiti na dobronamjerne savjete ma koliko oni strogo zvucali, lijepo je kad netko potpuno nepoznat misli na tvoje zdravlje i uspjeh a nema nikakvu korist od toga..

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## goldenB

Glow jesi vadila betu???

----------


## Ginger

e da, sad sam se sjetila jedne "stare" ivf-ovke, koja nas je znala onako realisticki spustiti na zemlju, "ispljuskati" cinjenicama i upozoriti na probleme 
mene vise puta  :Grin: 
ina33, zao mi je sto vise ne pises na ovom pdf-u  :Kiss:

----------


## Frixie

Čekalice koje niste dočekale betu: žao mi je, jako ... Znam kako se nadati i koji je osjećaj kad te život pljuskom spusti na zemlju.

*glow* nadam se da će beta ipak biti dobra  :Heart:  ovo smeđarenje je možda od hematoma. Ne bi bila prva koju je u početku zezao hematom. Stoga, stvarno izvadi još jednu betu, a mi ćemo svim srcem navijati da bude dobra.

Moram se nadovezati na temu dr. L i podržavam Inesz koja je uputila pravo pitanje: zašto je vraćeno 3 blastice kad se zna što je zakonom dozvoljeno. Pitanje je na stvarsno na mjestu. Drage moje suborke, morate se dobro raspitati o svemu, nitko vam neće sve govoriti, jer će pretpostavljati da ste upoznati sa svime. Što više znate, moći ćete postavljati pitanja "koja drže vodu", a samim time ponekad i sačuvati svoje zdravlje. Kako fizički tako i psihički. Uvijek postoji mogućnost da se svaka blastica podijeli i da nastanu blizanci, pa ne moram ni reći da postoji teoretska šansa da se sve tri blastice podijele. I, što onda?! Nije li to veliki rizik, kako za majku, tako i za djecu? I tu dolazimo do pitanja zašto je to učinjeno? Pitanja koje stoji i koje je postavljeno s razlogom.

Ovim putem bi se i zahvalila svim curama koje su se borile i izborile da se Milinovićev zakon promijeni i koje su meni (a i drugima) omogućile da ipak lakše dođemo do djeteta, nego što je to bilo za vrijeme Milinovića. Isto tako da se nije pisalo o Ćorušiću, danas bi cure bile u postupcima bez jakih stimulacija (samo na blagima: klomići) i ne bi se ništa smrzavalo. Stoga, kapa do poda svima onima koje su se također izborile da do toga ne dođe.

A ja odoh dresirati živce do idućeg postupka ... Nikako vrijeme proći ... Ufff.... I opet je pitanje hoće li zbog izbora moj doktor dobiti ugovor preko HZZO-a za postupke. Kačili su ga i prošli izbori i čekali smo taj ugovor ko ozebli sunce  :Smile:

----------


## Varnica

Iz mog iskustva, jako puno žena ide na postupke totalno neinformirane i/ili nezainteresirane za naučiti nešto o onome što prolaze.
Ležala sam s jednom koja čak nije ni znala na kakav postupak je išla. 
Sretno svim čekalicama!

----------


## glow

Nažalost, nije dobro
(S) Beta HCG < 0.1
U/L
 :Sad: 
Bit ce da mi je situacija kao s @mimsi  :Sad: 
Kaj da sad radim? Doktora vise nema do pon, prestanem piti utrice i cekam pravi ciklus? Jer ovo ide smeckasto danas 2.dan

Hvala svima, bilo bi stavrno lijepo......

----------


## Inesz

Glow, žao mi je. 

U ponedjeljak se javi svom doktoru, ali uz nalaz negativne bete možeš prestati piti utrogestan. Utrogestan sadrži progesteron koji odgađa pojavu menstruacije.

----------


## goldenB

Glow bas mi je zao... cijeli dan cekam sta ces javiti

----------


## Ginger

Glow, drz se
Mozes prestati s terapijom

----------


## glow

hvala drage moje  :Kiss: 

Malo se sredim i nastavljamo........

----------


## Mojca

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/drza...icima-1090819#

----------


## cvijetic555

Nisam pisala vec neko vrijeme ali vas sve pratim. Cestitam svim cekalicama, a tuznice, vi glavu gore i u nove pobjede. Sta te ne ubije to te ojaca. Moj ce slucaj nekima nadam se biti motivacija. Pred 10 dana sam isla na fet. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste. Nocas oko 4 sata me je probudio san o pozitivnom testu. Ustala sam i isla pisnuti test i pojavio se veeeliki plus. Izbezumila sam se i jedva cekala jutro jer sam odlucila otici vaditi krv da vidim kolika je beta. Beta mi je danas, 10 dnt 753,2. Ja sam u soku!!!!!!

----------


## goldenB

> Nisam pisala vec neko vrijeme ali vas sve pratim. Cestitam svim cekalicama, a tuznice, vi glavu gore i u nove pobjede. Sta te ne ubije to te ojaca. Moj ce slucaj nekima nadam se biti motivacija. Pred 10 dana sam isla na fet. Vratili su mi 2 blastociste. Nocas oko 4 sata me je probudio san o pozitivnom testu. Ustala sam i isla pisnuti test i pojavio se veeeliki plus. Izbezumila sam se i jedva cekala jutro jer sam odlucila otici vaditi krv da vidim kolika je beta. Beta mi je danas, 10 dnt 753,2. Ja sam u soku!!!!!!


Ajmeee betetina  :Smile:  ceeeestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## glow

Volim ovakav šok  :Smile: 
Motivirajuće je svakako.
Sretna sam zbog tebe! A sad pomalo i uzivaj @cvjetiću

----------


## LF2

Trebam pomoć...sinoć sam primila štopericu, sutra je punkcija i sad sam primijetila sukrvicu. Endometrij je oko 6 mm...plan je zamrznuti. Strah me da ne krene neko krvarenje? I da neće omesti punkciju.

----------


## glow

Draga @LF, ne znam otkud sukrvica nakon štoperice, ali nadamo se da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće!!
Tako da sad što je tu je, ujutro ti je punkcija pa se pokušaj umiriti. To je jedino što sad možeš i trebaš.

----------


## LF2

A i to što kažeš...sta je tu je. I sama znaš...puno je tu koraka do uspjeha. Žao mi je tvoje bete, nadam se da si bolje i da razmišljas što dalje  :Wink:  Bit će, jednom mora  :Kiss:

----------


## goldenB

> hvala drage moje 
> 
> Malo se sredim i nastavljamo........





> A i to što kažeš...sta je tu je. I sama znaš...puno je tu koraka do uspjeha. Žao mi je tvoje bete, nadam se da si bolje i da razmišljas što dalje  Bit će, jednom mora


Mislim da to nece smetati kod punkcije, javi se kako je proslo.

----------


## LF2

Dvije stanice. Bumo sutra vidli kak napreduju. Nešto se ne čine ok. A ona sukrvica jucer je možda bila i ovulacija jedne jer su trebale biti tri. Po estradiolu.

----------


## Leona29

goldenB kada ti je prvi uvz? 
LF2 sretno

----------


## goldenB

> goldenB kada ti je prvi uvz? 
> LF2 sretno


U ponedjeljak se moram cut s doktorom vezano za drugu betu pa ce mi tad rec.

----------


## Leona29

Super, sretno.. Oćeš voditi u Mpo ginekologa trudnoću ili u svog soc. ginekologa?

----------


## goldenB

U MPO cu voditi definitivno.

----------


## glow

Sretno dalje @Golden!!  :Smile:

----------


## rebecca

*Glow* žao mi je…
*LF2* sretno!!
*Cvjetic555* čestitam!!! Možda su dvojčeki  :Smile: . Jel ponavljaš danas betu?

----------


## cvijetic555

Hvala cure! Sutra ponavljam betu. Bas je bio vikend pa nisam uspjela uputnicu dobit, a privatno nemam gdje izvadit. Cestitam svima koje ste uspjele, a ostalima zelim srecu od sveg srca da uspije sljedeci puta!

----------


## LF2

Jedna je ok, sutra moram nazvat da vide dal će zamrznuti ili će morat raditi transfer? 
Kako će raditi transfer ak prvenstveno ne mogu zbog tankog endometrija? Nisam znala da to tako ide. Nisam jučer stavljala utrogestane jer nisam mislila da postoji ova mogućnost? Da ih krenem uzimati ili? Nisam ni stigla pitati kak me iznenadila.

----------


## Inesz

LF
ne moraš pristati na tranfer. traži da se embrij zamrzne.

----------


## LF2

Opće ne kuzim zašto su to predložili? Jel oni procjene da se možda neće moći zamrznuti pa da je bolje kako tako vraćati? Javim sutra što će biti. Nadamo se da će izdržati! Pa kolko sam upoznata, ne mora biti blastocista da se zamrzne?

----------


## LF2

> LF
> ne moraš pristati na tranfer. traži da se embrij zamrzne.


Inače je plan bio zamrznuti a danas ta priča...

----------


## Inesz

ne mora biti blastocista. zamrzavati se mogu i dvodnevni i trodnevni embriji. 

ako endometrij nije pravilan i zadovoljavajuće debljine, male su šanse za implantaciju.

u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## LF2

Znam to za endometrijj, zato mi nema ni smisla jer su rekli da će upravo zbog toga i zamrznut. E sad, jedino ako embriologica nije upoznata s tim pa je to tako rekla. U Petrovoj. Nist mi ne preostaje neg nazvat sutra, sad sta je tu je...neću si razbijat glavu. I nadat se najboljem. Btw, Jel netko zna kad mogu na transfer nakon histeroskopije?

----------


## goldenB

Prvi UZV mi je krajem iduceg tjedna, a danas sam ponovo betu vadila 1750

----------


## Zenii

GoldenB, nisam popratila prvu betu, ali ova mi se čini odlična!

Cure, molila bih za jedan savjet, a vezano na komentare o prijenosu više blastocista o čemu se pisalo na prethodnim stranicama.
Čekaju nas dvije smrznute blastice iz 2. ivf-a (ukupno je bilo 4 blastice). Odmah su transferirane dvije blastice, ostvarena je trudnoća (jedna gestacijska, registrirani otkucaji), ali nažalost je prerano završila u 9tt. Prema riječima embriologa, sve 4 blastice su bile odlične.
Nakon prvog ivf-a, trasferirana su dva osmostanična embrija, rezultat je moj mali dječak  :Heart: 

e sad, koliko sam pratila stranice ove teme, čini mi se da se većina odluči na prijenos dvije blastice ili mi se možda samo čini..
Iako zadnja trudnoća nije dobro završila, ipak mi se čini odlično da sam iz oba transfera uspjela zatrudniti, pa sve nekako naginjem mišljenju da idemo na single embryo transfer

----------


## LF2

Naš prvi IVF dobili smo 3 savršene blastice. Embriolog mi reko s obzirom da su savršene i da sam mlada (hm...34g) da bi bilo najbolje ic na single. Ja bila sigurna da ću ostat trudna i da hoću blizance, rekla sam ipak bi vratila dvije...pitala Jel s tim nešto riskiram, na to moj mpo kaže ne...samo ćete imat viseplodnu trudnoću. Vratili dvije i ništa od toga. Poslije vratili jednu opet ništa.
Ne znam što bi ti rekla...navodno ako je sve savršeno preporučuju single transfer. E sad....

----------


## Frixie

Meni su vraćene dvije blastice, jedna dobra, jedna lošija. Za ovu lošiju je biologica rekla da ako ne želim njen transfer da ju mora pustiti još dan da vidi te fragmentacije i sa sumnja da će dočekati smrzavanje. Ali isto tako su mi biologica i doktor objasnili da postoji neka teoretska šansa za višeplodnu trudnoću radi dvije vraćene blastice, jer teoretski ta lošija blastica ima mali postotak da ipak ne ode u jaku fragmentaciju i da se primi. Nije bila velika vjerojatnost, ali morali su me upoznati s tim.

Muž i ja smo se već i prije transfera dogovorili da idemo u SET, ako je dobra blastica, a ako nije, tj. ako će biti lošije, idemo na transfer 2. To je max. Pa kad smo čuli stanje te dvije blastice, odlučili smo se na transfer obje. Idući put ću, ako se pojavi isti scenarij, ići na SET, pa vidjeti ima li razlike.  :Wink: 

Makar mislim da je to relativno ... Mislim da mi je nedostajalo malo sreće

----------


## rebecca

> Hvala cure! Sutra ponavljam betu. Bas je bio vikend pa nisam uspjela uputnicu dobit, a privatno nemam gdje izvadit. Cestitam svima koje ste uspjele, a ostalima zelim srecu od sveg srca da uspije sljedeci puta!


cvjetic555 jesi vadila betu danas?

----------


## LF2

Evo da javim, radit će mi ipak transfer bez obzira što mi je tanak endometrij. Kaže da joj se baš ne čini ok, da ako je zamrznu teško da će se moći odmrznuti i da je bolje da se ipak ide na transfer jer ima slučajeva da se i kod tankih endometrija uspjelo ugnjezditi. A ne znam više što da mislim...šanse nam baš nisu nekakve realno. Nit sam uzimala utriće nakon aspiracije, nit zna doktorica da moram na heparin. Sutra joj moram reći, ionako ga trebam uzimati od transfera. Hoću uspjet to sve napraviti opće?
Jel ima pozitivnih ishoda sa tako slabim zamecima i tako tankim endometrijem uopće? 
I na sve to mislim da mi i dalje ide neka sukrvica...i mislim da nije od punkcije.

----------


## cvijetic555

> cvjetic555 jesi vadila betu danas?


Jesam, beta je danas 5088,6 :Very Happy: . Kako si ti?

----------


## Zenii

Cvijetić555, vauu, koja beturina.

LF2, ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ako dr. kaže da ne izgleda baš najbolje, možda je stvarno bolje napraviti sviježi transfer. Možda se javi netko od cura s iskustvom tanjeg endometrija.

Frixie, odlučila sam se na SET, pa ako ne uspije, praktički već idući mjesec mogu ponovno po drugu blasticu. Voljela bih blizanačku trudnoću, ali nakon komplicirane prva trudnoće i poroda s jednom bebom, vježbica i doktora, strah me prijevremenog poroda i svih problema koje on nosi

----------


## Inesz

LF, 
Kakvi su ti embriji?
Koliki endometrij?

----------


## LF2

> LF, 
> Kakvi su ti embriji?
> Koliki endometrij?


Endometrij od 6 d.c 6.2mm počeo padat...zadnji prije aspiracije mi je bio 15 d.c cca 5.7mm.
Dvije jajne stanice koje su se već kod aspiracije činile nezrele. Od njih ostala jedna koja nije bajna pa mi je embriologica rekla da se one dobro dijele ali ne kako treba...da neće izdržati zamrzavanje nikako. I da se napravi transfer jer je dovoljno da se od tih stanica jedna počinje dijeliti u maternici. I da su imali uspjeha i kod tanjih endometrija. U nedjelju bila aspiracija, sutra transfer. Kak se to računa? Trodnevni?

----------


## rebecca

> Jesam, beta je danas 5088,6. Kako si ti?


Ogromna beta, čestitam, dvojčeki sigurno  :Smile:  !!!! Javi nam poslije pregleda.
Ja sam ok, u iščekivanju sljedećeg pregleda tek za dva tjedna.

----------


## cvijetic555

Meni je nakon punkcije tj. na dan kad je trebao biti transfer endometrij bio oko 5 mm i dr mi je predlozio zamrzavanje jer su sanse za uspjeh s ovako tankim endometrijem bile vrlo male (gotovo nikakve). No ja sam imala 2 blastociste za zamrzavanje. Tako da sam isla na FET

----------


## Inesz

> Endometrij od 6 d.c 6.2mm počeo padat...zadnji prije aspiracije mi je bio 15 d.c cca 5.7mm.
> Dvije jajne stanice koje su se već kod aspiracije činile nezrele. Od njih ostala jedna koja nije bajna pa mi je embriologica rekla da se one dobro dijele ali ne kako treba...da neće izdržati zamrzavanje nikako. I da se napravi transfer jer je dovoljno da se od tih stanica jedna počinje dijeliti u maternici. I da su imali uspjeha i kod tanjih endometrija. U nedjelju bila aspiracija, sutra transfer. Kak se to računa? Trodnevni?


Draga, uh  :Sad:  žao mi je radi ovakvog rezultata postupka. dobro je da si razgovarala s embriologicom. očito da je sad najbolja opcija učiniti transfer. sretno!

----------


## LF2

> Meni je nakon punkcije tj. na dan kad je trebao biti transfer endometrij bio oko 5 mm i dr mi je predlozio zamrzavanje jer su sanse za uspjeh s ovako tankim endometrijem bile vrlo male (gotovo nikakve). No ja sam imala 2 blastociste za zamrzavanje. Tako da sam isla na FET


Tak su i meni predložili....ko je znao da će stanice biti takve kvalitete. Opće nisam znala da ova mogućnost i postoji da mi vrate. Kažem, nisam ni utrice stavljala nakon aspiracije. 
A bumo vidli. Sa savršenim blasticama nam nije uspjelo...možda će sa nesavršenim  :Wink: 
Ionako kod mene sve nekako naopako...
A možda me endometrij i iznenadi....da sam znala ubila bi se u ananasu i cikli....a mogli su mi i neki estrofem ponuditi. 
Sve u svemu, šanse su male. Ne nadam se ničemu.
@cvetka... tebi sretno!
I curama koje su trudne...mirnu vam trudnoću želim jer ste to zaslužile!

----------


## LF2

> Draga, uh  žao mi je radi ovakvog rezultata postupka. dobro je da si razgovarala s embriologicom. očito da je sad najbolja opcija učiniti transfer. sretno!


Lijepo je ona meni sve objasnila. Bumo vidli. Nekako mi cijeli ovaj postupak nije stimao. Ili je ciklus bio loš ili mi menopur nije pasao jer do sad nismo imali problema sa oplodnjom. Niti prirodno niti IVF. Problem je bio zadržati. 
Hvalaa. Budem se pazila, al na posao ću već preksutra....

----------


## cvijetic555

> Tak su i meni predložili....ko je znao da će stanice biti takve kvalitete. Opće nisam znala da ova mogućnost i postoji da mi vrate. Kažem, nisam ni utrice stavljala nakon aspiracije. 
> A bumo vidli. Sa savršenim blasticama nam nije uspjelo...možda će sa nesavršenim 
> Ionako kod mene sve nekako naopako...
> A možda me endometrij i iznenadi....da sam znala ubila bi se u ananasu i cikli....a mogli su mi i neki estrofem ponuditi. 
> Sve u svemu, šanse su male. Ne nadam se ničemu.
> @cvetka... tebi sretno!
> I curama koje su trudne...mirnu vam trudnoću želim jer ste to zaslužile!


Ponekad nas neke stvari sasvim neocekivano iznenade, treba biti optimistican. Nadam se da ces bas ti dozivjeti jedno takvo ugodno iznenađenje.

----------


## LF2

Službeno, čekalica! 
3x2 utrogestana vaginalno.
Ima netko savjet di da uzimam Clexane a da toliko ne peče!

----------


## Zenii

LF2 sretno !!!

----------


## goldenB

LF sreeetno  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Hvala cure. Nemam iskustva sa trodnevnim. Ak izvadim betu 10 dana od transfera  hoće nešto pokazat?

----------


## Inesz

Sretno svima! :Heart: 
LF, koliko stanični je bio zametak?

----------


## LF2

> Sretno svima!
> LF, koliko stanični je bio zametak?


Vjeruješ da mi je rekla i da sam zaboravila. Samo sam zapamtila da je jedna trećina dobra i da je bitno da se ona u maternici počinje dijeliti. I da je jučer gledala statistike i da imaju uspjehe sa tankim endometrijem.  Nisu se sekirali oko zametka previše. Više oko endometrija. Radili mi transfer sa UZV i jedva je uspjela nastimati da ga vidi opće  :Sad: 
Možda osmostanicni? Nisam ziher.

----------


## Varnica

> Hvala cure. Nemam iskustva sa trodnevnim. Ak izvadim betu 10 dana od transfera  hoće nešto pokazat?


Ja sam uvijek imala trodnevne. Pričekaj 14 dan.

----------


## adriaa

LF meni je 10dnt pokazao pozitivan test trodnevnog embrija,vjerojatno ce i betu,a za heparin ti mogu savjetovati da ga ne dajes preplitko vjerojatno te zato i pece.
Sretno!!!!!

----------


## LF2

> LF meni je 10dnt pokazao pozitivan test trodnevnog embrija,vjerojatno ce i betu,a za heparin ti mogu savjetovati da ga ne dajes preplitko vjerojatno te zato i pece.
> Sretno!!!!!


Hvala ti. Tak ću  napravit i u trbuh. A sestra mi je dala doslovce ispod kože u ruku, peklo jako.

----------


## LemonK

LFsretno!! I svim cekalicama puno sreće! <3
Cvijetic čestitam na predivnoj beti!! Tebe se sjećam još s teme VV, baš mi je drago!!

----------


## Varnica

> Hvala ti. Tak ću  napravit i u trbuh. A sestra mi je dala doslovce ispod kože u ruku, peklo jako.


Nema pravila. I meni je pokazala sestra plitko, ispod kože u ruku. Nisam ništa osjetila. Sestra na odjelu me piknula okomito u nogu, ništa. Ponekad peče, ponekad ne. Ponekad je masnica, ponekad ne. Pikamo se u ruku i noge.
I da...Clexane napsram Fraxiparina je mačji kašalj.
Ako zapeče, stati i polako nastaviti.

----------


## LF2

Hvala cure, danas ću si dat sama pa ću s vremenom se naviknuti. Daj Bože da se devet mjeseci navikavam. 
Nego...evo što psiha radi...bocka me na mjestu točno gdje je doktorica držala sondu  od UZV.

----------


## LF2

Jel ima još netko da čeka betu?
Neko nema guzve...ljeto

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 
evo jedna koja je danas bila na FET-u na VV-u (2 dvodnevna embria) i još 14 dana do Betice  :grouphug:

----------


## mimsi

Svim čekalicama želim sreću i veeeliku betu!  :Smile: 
Oprostite ako sam fulala temu, al ne znam gdje da pitam.. Ženica85 znaci tebi su na VV zamrznuli dvodnevni embrij?? Menk su na SDu rekli da zamrzavaju samo blastice. Jel to onda od klinike do klinike ili kak?

----------


## LF2

Evo neki dan je meni Inesz odgovorila da se zamrzavaju i dvodnevni i trodnevni. Ne moraju biti blastice. 
Ženica... ništa, bumo se strpile tih dva tjedna....

----------


## 123beba

> Svim čekalicama želim sreću i veeeliku betu! 
> Oprostite ako sam fulala temu, al ne znam gdje da pitam.. Ženica85 znaci tebi su na VV zamrznuli dvodnevni embrij?? Menk su na SDu rekli da zamrzavaju samo blastice. Jel to onda od klinike do klinike ili kak?


Ovisno o tome koliko ih ima puštaju do 5 dana pa smrzavaju. No ako ih je malo onda ih vracaju i smrzavaju obično već drugi dan.

----------


## LF2

Meni danas 4 dnt, osim cica imam i filing ko da ću dobit. Standard.
Al bar i to, zadnji put ništa.
I ovi utrici....stavljam ih i jos ležim pol sata, ili i dalje spavam al pol toga mi ispadne.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala na odgovorima!
Mi smo imali 4. 2 su vratili a 2 su propala buduci da nisu došli di željenog stupnja razvoja - blastociste.  :Sad:

----------


## laine

> Hvala na odgovorima!
> Mi smo imali 4. 2 su vratili a 2 su propala buduci da nisu došli di željenog stupnja razvoja - blastociste.


Mimsi na SD čekaju da vide ako dođu do blastice onda zamrznu ako ne onda propadaju.... Mislim da je to od klinike do klinike.

----------


## Ženica_85

Da, cure, od klinike do klinike je. Frendica sa 6-ogodišnjim stažem u Petrovoj se čudom čudila kako je na VV-u jer se  i u Petrovoj zamrzavaju samo blastice. 
Ovdje sve, što biolozi procijene kao "jako dobar embrio". Ne mogu još pokopčat sve, jer sam nova u ovome, ali koliko shvaćam, kao što je rekla i beba123 ukoliko se od ukupnog broja JS manje oplodi onda se ne čeka 5 dana, što je riskantno, nego se već 2., 3. dan vraćaju i ostali zamrzavaju.
Mislim da bi protokoli trebali biti univerzalni u cijeloj RH, jer iako statistički blastica ima najveće šanse za implantaciju, zašto ne bi i ovi u ranijem stadiju, mislim endometrij je najprirodnije okruženje za razvoj.

----------


## mimsi

Hm...ok. U kojim onda klinikama zamrzavaju i ranije embrije? Razmisljam  o promjeni ako je tako  :Undecided:

----------


## Gabi25

> Pozdrav cure, 
> evo jedna koja je danas bila na FET-u na VV-u (2 dvodnevna embria) i još 14 dana do Betice




Kad je bio svježi postupak iz kojeg imaš zamrznute embrije?

Koliko ja znam, u većini klinika zamrzavaju blastociste, eventualno morule. Znam da na VV ima puno zamrznutih embrija iz ranijeg doba, prije Milinovica, kad se zamrzavalo sve i svašta.

----------


## LF2

Još uvijek nisam našla neki lijepi primjer sa transferom na tanak endometrij.

----------


## Ženica_85

> Kad je bio svježi postupak iz kojeg imaš zamrznute embrije?
> 
> Koliko ja znam, u većini klinika zamrzavaju blastociste, eventualno morule. Znam da na VV ima puno zamrznutih embrija iz ranijeg doba, prije Milinovica, kad se zamrzavalo sve i svašta.


U 4. mj. ove godine je bio postupak iz kojeg su ovi embrijići.

----------


## LF2

Evo ga na...neka sukrvica kad se obrišem. I cice više ne osjećam. Betu ću ipak vaditi 10dnt. Tad imam priliku i ak bude nešto, pokazat će. Znam da je teško za povjerovati ali ponekad i zaboravim da sam bila na transferu s obzirom da mi šanse nisu neke.

----------


## glow

Koji ti je dan nt @LF? Navijam za tebe da je to implantacija, želim ti sreću za veliki betu i kao što su meni cure pisale, nema pravila, mogu biti posve isti simptomi PMSa, a trudnoća zapravo. 

Ja ću ispočetka krajem 8.mj. i pozdravljam svoje suborke @pina colada @brar @mimsi!... Sori ako sam nekog zaboravila iz tog perioda.

Svim čekalicama, strpljenja i velike bete želim, a trudnice -sretno drage moje!

----------


## Medeja

> Evo ga na...neka sukrvica kad se obrišem. I cice više ne osjećam. Betu ću ipak vaditi 10dnt. Tad imam priliku i ak bude nešto, pokazat će. Znam da je teško za povjerovati ali ponekad i zaboravim da sam bila na transferu s obzirom da mi šanse nisu neke.


U dobitnom ciklusu cice uopce nisam osjecala. I cijelu me trudnocu nisu uopce boljele, a i nakon poroda nisu nimalo narasle. I ja sam prokrvarila 7dnt, mislila sam da je stigla menga. Trajalo je tri dana. Vadila sam betu 11dnt i bila je 65. Četiri dana poslije 365, itd. Nemoj odustajati.

----------


## LF2

Hvala Medeja. Nisam odustala...i dalje se pazim. S obzirom da mi prognoze od punkcije nisu nešto možda mi je i bolje ovako se nositi s tim. Ne zivciram se,  ne proučavam  simptome ko i uvijek i nekako ne razmišljam puno o tome. Ako budeeee, bit će to veeeliko iznenađenje.

----------


## LF2

> Koji ti je dan nt @LF? Navijam za tebe da je to implantacija, želim ti sreću za veliki betu i kao što su meni cure pisale, nema pravila, mogu biti posve isti simptomi PMSa, a trudnoća zapravo. 
> 
> Ja ću ispočetka krajem 8.mj. i pozdravljam svoje suborke @pina colada @brar @mimsi!... Sori ako sam nekog zaboravila iz tog perioda.
> 
> Svim čekalicama, strpljenja i velike bete želim, a trudnice -sretno drage moje!


Danas 9 dan od transfera. Preksutra ću betu ustvari. Ako ne bude ništa, neću radit ništa prije nego napravim histeroskopiju i ev. i lpsc jer mi prilikom vanmaternicne nitko nije pogledao u kakvom je stanju ovaj drugi jajovod a želim znat. I kućne radinosti me strah zbog vanmaternicne.

----------


## LF2

Zapravo, danas mi je 8dnt...pomotala se oko računanja. U srijedu bio transfer, danas četvrtak.

----------


## Zenii

LF2  :fige: 

Romeo, znam da si rekla da više nećeš pisati na ovoj temi, ali nadam se da su te već iznenadila dva stupića! :fige:

----------


## Dodulica

Pozdrav svima 
Radila sam ICSI i danas mi je 6 dnt. Imam neko bolove u maternici kao pred menstruaciju i to je počelo već od drugog dana transfera. Da li neko ima slična iskustva? Ne znam da li to okarakterisati kao pozitivno ili negativno?

----------


## LF2

Daj bože da su pozitivni bolovi. Želim ti sreću.

----------


## Dodulica

Čudno mi je sto se to grčenje javilo odmah drugi dan nakon transfera. I to grčenje i dalje traje. Vratili su mi treći dan jednu 8st i jednu 10st. Prvi put nam je pa nas je strah kad god se neki simptom javi

----------


## Dodulica

Smije li se raditi papa test, Termin mi je u ponedjeljak a to će mi biti 10 dnt? Ima li to neke veze?

----------


## LF2

Ipak ću u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Ionako moram vaditi anti Xa zbog Clexana pa se neću napikavati bezveze. Taman će mi biti 12dnt. 
Ona sukrvica od 7dtp je bila samo tada i više je nije bilo. I umorna sam jaaaakooo, al to sam uvijek. Ovo vrijeme me ubija. A možda i zbog tog Clexana.

----------


## Zenii

LF2, ova sukrvica 7dnt je dosta obecavajuca. Ja sam imala sukrvicu 6dnt blastice i rezultiralo je plusićem

----------


## Medeja

> Ipak ću u ponedjeljak vaditi betu. Ionako moram vaditi anti Xa zbog Clexana pa se neću napikavati bezveze. Taman će mi biti 12dnt. 
> Ona sukrvica od 7dtp je bila samo tada i više je nije bilo. I umorna sam jaaaakooo, al to sam uvijek. Ovo vrijeme me ubija. A možda i zbog tog Clexana.


Držim fige! :Heart:

----------


## goldenB

LF javi nam betu  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

13dnt 3dt - Beta 18.35 IU/L. Progesteron 102 nmol/L - nikad viši od 50 nmol/L.
Ovog sam se i najviše bojala. Mrzim niske bete, živce sam izgubila sa dvije biokemijske i jednom vanmaterničnom. Moram priznati da me i ovo iznenadilo. Koji mi je opće danas dan ako mi je transfer bio u srijedu, 29.6?
I sa prvim IVF-om i FET-om sam imala betu nula i govorila bolje tako nego neke biokemijske. Mrzim niske bete, ne želim ih više vidjeti!!!!

----------


## jejja

Ako je 29.06 bio transfer to je nulti dan. Danas je onda 12dnt. Beta  mi djeluje mala, jesu li ti rekli ponoviti za 2 dana?  

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

> Ako je 29.06 bio transfer to je nulti dan. Danas je onda 12dnt. Beta  mi djeluje mala, jesu li ti rekli ponoviti za 2 dana?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Nisam im ni javila. Ponoviti ću za dva dana i javit ću im 14dnt kak su mi i rekli.
Tanak mi je endometrij bio na transferu. Opće mi ne vuče na dobro....najviše me tog bilo strah. Joojjj, stvarno imam traume od tih niskih beta.

----------


## LF2

Jučer mi krenulo neko brljavljenje s  utrogestanima, nista strasno. 
Sutra druga beta. Ko zna što će biti od sveg ovog.

----------


## goldenB

LF kolika je danas beta?

----------


## goldenB

Drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Frixie

*LF2* kolika je druga beta? Nadam se da ćeš se ipak ugodno iznenaditi.

Kako to da si vadila i progesteron?

----------


## LF2

Znači 14dnt 3dt beta je 50.6 IU/L a progesteron >127 nmol/L. (nisam stigla pustiti da dobim puni rezultat jer sam zurila).
Vadim i progesteron jer imam s njim problema i navikla sam paralelno raditi i njega. Radim u labosu. 
I kaj sad? Ja sam se odlučila ponašati  ko i do sad pa ćemo vidjet kako će se odvijati. Neću više vaditi, tek ću sljedeći tjedan. Stvarno imam traume od vađenja svaki put.
Malo mi je prošlo kroz glavu da sam se mogla više paziti al stvarno sam bila uvjerena da neće od ovoga ništa biti.
Odmah sam isla raditi, trci sim tam.

----------


## LF2

E da...ove dvije biokemijske koje sam imala isto su krenule tako nisko, pravilno se duplale do tipa 150-200 i počele padati. Jedino što nisu IVF bile. Taj  progesteron tješi sto kod mene opće i može biti tako visok.

----------


## Zenii

LF2, ne znam, za sada pravilno raste...drzim fige da i dalje tako nastavi..
Ovo sto pises da si mogla vise paziti, vjeruj mi da nisi mogla utjecati.
U svakom slucaju, misli pozitivno, imas rastuću betu, pricekaj tjedan dana (ako uspijes) i sretno da se mrvica sto cvrsce uhvati

----------


## LF2

> LF2, ne znam, za sada pravilno raste...drzim fige da i dalje tako nastavi..
> Ovo sto pises da si mogla vise paziti, vjeruj mi da nisi mogla utjecati.
> U svakom slucaju, misli pozitivno, imas rastuću betu, pricekaj tjedan dana (ako uspijes) i sretno da se mrvica sto cvrsce uhvati


Hvala ti. Izdržat ću što se vađenja tiče. Planiram u ponedjeljak a mozda i kasnije jer ce mi ponestat Clexana. Stvarno imam traume od beta s obzirom da imam mogućnost napraviti na poslu, možeš mislit kako je to izgledalo do sad. Rekla sam samoj sebi da se neću stresirat oko testova i ko manijak se napikavati svako malo.

----------


## Frixie

*LH2* sretno dalje, nadam se da će beta i dalje školski rasti. Samo nek se mrvica čvrsto primi.
 A što se tiče mirovanja, ne brini, meni je moj MPO doktor rekao da slobodno mogu ići raditi posle transfera, samo ne smijem ništa teško dizati, ići u saunu i trebam biti bez sexa.

----------


## LF2

Hvala  :Smile: 
Javila sam im betu, kažu da ponovim za dva dana. Ili još bolje...sljedeci tjedan.
Tako sam i planirala. Budem u utorak, bit će mi 20dpt.

----------


## LF2

Samo si vrtim film da nisam dizala nešto teško.
A sauna.....sauna je vaaaniii!!!!

----------


## Dodulica

Samo da javim danas je radjena beta 202.58... . Jupiiii

----------


## LF2

Nekako mi miriše na mengu...sad se obrišem i  svježa krv malo. Ne mogu si pomoći al identično mi je bilo sa biokemijskima.

----------


## Gabi25

LF iskreno, beta je dosta niska za 17 dpo. Kažu da bi 14 dpo trebala biti oko 100. Naravno da su odstupanja moguća ali budi spremna na sve- liti nadaj se najboljem, očekuj najgore. Sretno!

----------


## LF2

> LF iskreno, beta je dosta niska za 17 dpo. Kažu da bi 14 dpo trebala biti oko 100. Naravno da su odstupanja moguća ali budi spremna na sve- liti nadaj se najboljem, očekuj najgore. Sretno!


Hvala. To i radim, realna sam. Makar sam danas došla u napast opet izvaditi betu al nisam  :Wink:  Kratko me ta napast držala.

----------


## brar

Pitanjce... U 6. mj sam imala neuspjesan IVF. Mengu sam trebala dobiti 10.07. Do danas - nisam. Jeste li i vi imale problema mjesec nakon transfera? Uopce nemam one pms simptome. Odnos smo imali tijekom neplodnih dana (trebali su biti po kalendaru), par dana prije nego mi je menga trebala stici imala sam gin pregled na kojem je dr rekla da menstruacija stize...

----------


## LF2

Kakvi su ti inače ciklusi? Vjerojatno ti se nešto poremetilo od svega. 
Ja ću svaki tren procuriti, ovi utrogestani samo prolongiraju cijelu priču. Sve mi je jače kad se obrišem. Utriće ću do sutra oralno i sutra vidjet betu i to je to od mene ovaj ciklus. 
Plan mi je histeroskopija i na jesen ponovno. Samo da ne čekam predugo.

----------


## brar

Inače su mi oko 30 dana.

----------


## LF2

Zna se itekako poremetiti nakon stimulacije, ponekad bude i anovulatorni ciklus pa to sve produlji. Sretno dalje. Kad planiras sljedeći?

----------


## 88Tina

Cure koje ste radile dijagnostičku histeroskopiju..iskustva?

----------


## LF2

I mene to zanima. Jel poboljšala šansu za trudnoću.
Dan nakon transfera sam rekla da osjećam bockanje tamo di je držala sondu od UZV, na tom mjestu me prerezalo onaj 7dnt kad sam imala sukrvicu (implantacija). Ja mislila da zametak putuje prostranstvima maternice al sam samo na tom mjestu osjećala bockanje i pulsiranje.
Od kad je krenula ova sukrvica više ne osjećam ništa. 
Danas ipak vadim betu. Javim oko 13h. Drz'te fige da bude barem 400  :Wink:  ili ako baš mora onda nula.

----------


## Frixie

*LF2* sretno!!!

----------


## brar

> Zna se itekako poremetiti nakon stimulacije, ponekad bude i anovulatorni ciklus pa to sve produlji. Sretno dalje. Kad planiras sljedeći?



Mislim da ja stalno imam anovulatorni ciklus. Slijedeći transfer mi je u 9. mj.

----------


## Medeja

LF, držim fige!
Nekako od početka imam dobar filing za tebe, nadam se da me ne vara.  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

Javim za 40 min. Jojjjj, samo da nije neko sr.nje. I dalje neka sukrvica, smeđa danas...ko mali ugrušak.

----------


## Optimist

LF2, sretno!

----------


## LF2

28 mi je beta. A dobro, šanse su stvarno bile minimalne... dobro da se opće i primilo.

----------


## Varnica

> Cure koje ste radile dijagnostičku histeroskopiju..iskustva?


Ja sam imala dvije radne histeroskopije i jednu dijagnosičku laparoskopiju.
U principu dijagnostičkom histero uđu kroz vaginu u maternicu i pogledaju kamerom iznutra. Ništa strašno.
Šanse za začeće nakon histeroskopije su veće idućih 6 mjeseci, ali samo ako ti nešto rade unutra, od gledanja mislim da nema ništa.
Naravno ako nema nakon zahvata komplikacija.
Također, dijagnostička može postati ne dijagnostička ako nađu neke nepravilnosti unutra pa ih odmah otklone.
Sretno!

----------


## 1latica

Cure sretno svima, evo i moje kratke priče..
Jučer 11dpt (3d) na testu imam + naravno, niko sretniji od nas,
al danas hladan tuš, na testu - i beta negativna  :Crying or Very sad: 

 6 dana nakon zadnje Choragon 1500 i.j. mi je testić očito očitao injekciju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LF2

Nist pametnog po ljeti. Čekat ćemo  jesen i bit ćemo trudne.

----------


## Jolica30

> Nist pametnog po ljeti. Čekat ćemo  jesen i bit ćemo trudne.



LF žao mi je...a ovaj post sam citirala jer eto iz tvojih usta u božje uši. Riječi ti se pozlatile..I ja idem ponovno u 10.mj

----------


## LF2

> LF, držim fige!
> Nekako od početka imam dobar filing za tebe, nadam se da me ne vara.


Hvala. Bude, al ne ovaj put  :Sad:

----------


## 88Tina

Hvala..ma imala sam par biokemijskih trudnoca pa mi dr hoce radit dijagnosticku histeroskopiju...Jesi dobila anesteziju?Jer nakon hsg koji je bio strasno bolan nikad vise bez anestezije..

----------


## Medeja

> Hvala. Bude, al ne ovaj put


Uf, žao mi je.  :Sad:  
Sljedeći je postupak uspješan, mora biti!

Na koliko si ih već bila?

----------


## LF2

Ovo mi je drugi IVF. Nisam ni sanjala da ću već počet razmišljati kolko opće imam pravo preko HZZO-a.

----------


## mimsi

LF2 žao mi je  :Sad:  bit će na jesen!

Cure, da vas pitam, kakvi su vam ciklusi nakon ivfa? Meni je ovo prvi ciklus nakon i tamo negdje 12. i 13. dan me bolio lijevi, a 14. dan desni jajnik, uz što mi sam imala sluzav iscjedak i čak mi je jednom bio onak roskast. Povezala sam to s ovulacijom i bila sretna kak je kao "jaka"  :Smile:  Inače su mi nešto kraći ciklusi, a danas mi je 29.dan i još nisam dobila. Strah me i nadat se da se nešt uhvatilo iz kućne radinosti jer mi je dosta razočaranja za sad  :Smile:  
Naišla sam netu da su poslije stimulacija česti anovulatorni ciklusi koji tako malu duže traju..jel moguće da je i moj bio bez o? Pliiz, pišite  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Mimsi nema druge nego popiki testić, sretnooo  :Very Happy: 
Meni još nije bio ciklus nakon neuspjelog postupka, pa ti ne znam reći.
LF sretno od srca idući put. Ako se ne varam preko HZZOa imamo
poravo na 6 IVFa 4 stimulirana i 2 priroda , ako sam u krivu nek me isprave.

----------


## mimsi

I da, osim izostanka menge nemam ama baš nikakvih simproma trudnoće... Prije par dana me u par navrata pikalo u lijevom jajniku i sinoć neka kratka laagana bol u trbuhu, al stvarno kratka, a možda čak i umišljena jer baš puno razmišljam o tome, ne mogu si pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Pitanje hoću opće i dobit mengu. Mislim da je meni bila menga ona dva dana što je bila sukrvica malo jače. Moje menge tak i izgledaju. Jako oskudne. Baš me zanima dal ću je tek dobiti ili je to bilo to.
A da i meni jajnici rade trenutno.

----------


## LF2

> LF2 žao mi je  bit će na jesen!
> 
> Cure, da vas pitam, kakvi su vam ciklusi nakon ivfa? Meni je ovo prvi ciklus nakon i tamo negdje 12. i 13. dan me bolio lijevi, a 14. dan desni jajnik, uz što mi sam imala sluzav iscjedak i čak mi je jednom bio onak roskast. Povezala sam to s ovulacijom i bila sretna kak je kao "jaka"  Inače su mi nešto kraći ciklusi, a danas mi je 29.dan i još nisam dobila. Strah me i nadat se da se nešt uhvatilo iz kućne radinosti jer mi je dosta razočaranja za sad  
> Naišla sam netu da su poslije stimulacija česti anovulatorni ciklusi koji tako malu duže traju..jel moguće da je i moj bio bez o? Pliiz, pišite


A možda su ti se malo produžio ciklus. Ili se možda iznenadis  :Wink: 
Neki kažu da su anovulatorni a neki su  još pod utjecajem hormona pa su super plodne.

----------


## Zenii

LF2  :Love: , žao mi je

----------


## sara79

> LF2 žao mi je  bit će na jesen!
> 
> Cure, da vas pitam, kakvi su vam ciklusi nakon ivfa? Meni je ovo prvi ciklus nakon i tamo negdje 12. i 13. dan me bolio lijevi, a 14. dan desni jajnik, uz što mi sam imala sluzav iscjedak i čak mi je jednom bio onak roskast. Povezala sam to s ovulacijom i bila sretna kak je kao "jaka"  Inače su mi nešto kraći ciklusi, a danas mi je 29.dan i još nisam dobila. Strah me i nadat se da se nešt uhvatilo iz kućne radinosti jer mi je dosta razočaranja za sad  
> Naišla sam netu da su poslije stimulacija česti anovulatorni ciklusi koji tako malu duže traju..jel moguće da je i moj bio bez o? Pliiz, pišite


Mimsi napravi test da znas na cemu si.
Cuda se dogadjaju.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Hvala Zenii... bude.
Kad bi npr.radila histeroskopiju i lpsc da mi vide u kojem je stanju drugi jajovod, nakon koliko mogu opet na stimulirani?

----------


## Inesz

LF, žao mi je radi biokemijske. ~~~~ za sljedeći pokušaj

A nakon koliko možeš u novi stimulirani? Brzo  :Smile: . nakon jednog, dva, tri ciklusa... kad budeš spremna.

Pitanje je kad možeš doći na red za stimulirani u Petrovoj. 

U našim bolnicama često se daje preporuka za razmak od 6 ciklusa među stimuliranim postupcima, ali takva praksa više je tehničke naravi (velik broj pacijentica, ograničeni mjesečni limiti za lijekove i sk.).

----------


## LF2

Relativno ide brzo. Samo se nadam da ću uspjet isfurat  histeroskopiju i lpsc. Bilo bi vrijeme nakon svega  :Wink:  Inzistirati ću, ako ne...budem privatno.
Sve sam do sad dobila na svoju ruku. I faktore trombofilije i kariogram i imunološke pretrage. Nedam se ja  :Wink:

----------


## mimsi

Pričekat ću još danas, i tak sutra idem na kontrolu nakon ivfa pa ću vidjet
Ma, mislim stvarno bi bilo nevjerojatno da se zalomilo...

----------


## mimsi

Muž me nagovorio da napravim test...negativan  :Sad:  a dobro...

----------


## Medeja

Meni je nakon postupaka menga dolazila redovito jer bih kao terapiju pila Duphaston pa čim bih prestala menga se pojavila nakon nekoliko dana.
Ja sam bila samo u polustimuliranim postupcima pa sam inseminacije odrađivala ciklus za ciklusom, ali ivf-ove svaka 2 mjeseca.
Zadnji, dobitni ciklus bio je puna stimulacija pa ne znam koliki mora biti razmak između njih.

----------


## 1latica

Mimsi, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Baš sam mislila da će bit iznenađenje, sretno dalje..

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Danas dobila. U 9. prirodni a u 10. stimulirani dogovoren. Idemo u nove pobjede!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Mimsi...bit će to sve ok. Čekamo jesen. Koliko će proći između dva stimulirana?
Meni je zadnji put prošlo pet mjeseci.
Evo i ja danas službeno dobila. Tek za dva mjeseca imam konzultacije...čak mi i paše da se malo odmorim a ionak moram pauzirati malo.
I moram nazicati histeroskopiju.

----------


## mimsi

A isto skoro 5 mj. Prva stimulacija je bila krajem petog mjeseca. 
Ma je, da, treba malo odmora od svega...da i psiha malo nadođe

----------


## Frixie

Cure, baš mi je žao ... Stvarno.

Evo, meni će proći 4 mjeseca između stimuliranih. Koliko mi to paše, toliko mi se i žuri. Mah, sve znate kako je ...

----------


## ljube555

Cure drage, cini se moj mpo put zavrsio se.... Nakon dugo god.i prirodno pokusavanju nista nije dogodalo se. Krenuli smo u MPO i sa drugog pokusaja stigla moja ljubav moja djevojcica.... Ali ima boga i cuda dogadaju se... Sa dijagnozom zacepljenost jajovoda danas smo saznali da je doslo do prirodne trudnoce.... Sretno svima curama

----------


## snupi

ja imam smrznutu osmostanicnu 3 dan u Petrovoj!

----------


## antony34

Ljube drqga cestitam od srca na vasoj drugoj srecici. Bas mi je drago cuti da ste uspijeli prirodno. Ocito je da se cuda dogadaju. Sretno draga :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Antony, draga!!!!! Hvala puno. Jos sam strahu dok ujutro ne obavim gin.ili ne izvadim betu. Da iskljucimo vanmatericnu...

----------


## nina977

Ljube,koje prekrasne vijesti  :Smile: 
Držim fige za dalje...sretno

----------


## antony34

Bit ce sve u redu vidjet ces. Tako si bila u strahu i u prvoj trudnoci pa vidis da je sve bilo dobro i da je doso na svijet mali smotuljak. Javi sta si rjesila.

----------


## 123beba

> Cure drage, cini se moj mpo put zavrsio se.... Nakon dugo god.i prirodno pokusavanju nista nije dogodalo se. Krenuli smo u MPO i sa drugog pokusaja stigla moja ljubav moja djevojcica.... Ali ima boga i cuda dogadaju se... Sa dijagnozom zacepljenost jajovoda danas smo saznali da je doslo do prirodne trudnoce.... Sretno svima curama


Divno!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## ljube555

evo cure me od ginek.prirodno smo trudni 9 tjedana sve uredu.... cudo bozje.... nakon vanmatericne i potpuno zacepljenih jajovoda pa nakon ivf koji uspije sa drugog puta.... doslo do prirodne trudne 8 tjedana nakon poroda.... imajte nadu posto cuda stvarno dogadaju.....

----------


## Zenii

Ljube555 bravo!!! Obožavam ovakve vijesti, vjerujem da svima daju nadu.
Želim ti školsku trudnoću  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 bravo!!! Obožavam ovakve vijesti, vjerujem da svima daju nadu.
> Želim ti školsku trudnoću


hvala, draga

----------


## cvijetic555

Ljube555 cestitam od  :Heart: . Stvarno sam sretna kad vidim ovako vesele vijesti. Evo i kod mene isto tako veselo, nakon FET-a imamo 2 srceka koja veselo kucaju. Svima zelim da vam se sto prije zelje ostvare i da osjetite to veselje. :Bye:

----------


## rebecca

cvijetic555 čekala sam da se javiš  :Smile: , čestitam!!!!! Jesam rekla da su dvojčeki  :Smile: .

----------


## cvijetic555

> cvijetic555 čekala sam da se javiš , čestitam!!!!! Jesam rekla da su dvojčeki .


Daaa, jesi!!!! Bila si u pravu! Hvala ti na cestitkama! Kako si ti, sta ima kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 cestitam od . Stvarno sam sretna kad vidim ovako vesele vijesti. Evo i kod mene isto tako veselo, nakon FET-a imamo 2 srceka koja veselo kucaju. Svima zelim da vam se sto prije zelje ostvare i da osjetite to veselje.


hvala draga, moj termin 2.3

----------


## Zenii

Cvijetić555, super vijesti, čestitke!!

----------


## antony34

Drage moje odlicne vijesti sretno do neba....

----------


## sara79

> evo cure me od ginek.prirodno smo trudni 9 tjedana sve uredu.... cudo bozje.... nakon vanmatericne i potpuno zacepljenih jajovoda pa nakon ivf koji uspije sa drugog puta.... doslo do prirodne trudne 8 tjedana nakon poroda.... imajte nadu posto cuda stvarno dogadaju.....


Ljube draga pa cestitam  :Kiss:  
Prekrasne vijesti!!!!!

----------


## sara79

> Ljube555 cestitam od . Stvarno sam sretna kad vidim ovako vesele vijesti. Evo i kod mene isto tako veselo, nakon FET-a imamo 2 srceka koja veselo kucaju. Svima zelim da vam se sto prije zelje ostvare i da osjetite to veselje.


Bravo za dva srceka. Cestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## LF2

Lijepeee vijestii!!! Nakon onih nasih neuspjeha jedino me ovo može oraspoloziti. Hvala cure  :Kiss:  
Bravo za bebe, bete, blizance a pogotovo za zacepljene jajovode  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Lijepeee vijestii!!! Nakon onih nasih neuspjeha jedino me ovo može oraspoloziti. Hvala cure  
> Bravo za bebe, bete, blizance a pogotovo za zacepljene jajovode


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Cestitke novim trudnicama!  :Heart: 

Uvijek je lijepo vidjeti takve vijesti kad se navrati nakon puno vremena.
Cure nek bude sretno i skolski do samog kraja!  :Kiss:

----------


## Katjuša

*ljube* & *cvijetic* čestitke curke na trudnoćama, predivne vijesti!  :Heart: 
Neka budu uredne i školske do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## cvijetic555

Cure hvala na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama!
Ljube, da vidjela sam, tebi je termin dan prije mene!

----------


## ljube555

Cvijetic555, onda cemo pratiti se....

----------


## laura33

Cure zna li netko od vas gdje se kod nas moze napraviti RTG HSG?
Vecinom se svagdje radi ultrazvucni.

Prijateljica mi namjerava na AIH u Petrovu i rekli su joj da oni to ne rade?
A kaze da je druge klinike nece primiti jer kao nije njihov pacijent.
Mislim apsurdno, ali ne cudi me nista u hrvatskom zdravstvu....

Ako netko zna di se to moze napraviti uz uputnicu ja bih bila jako zahvalna na informaciji.

----------


## ljube555

Laura u vz.to rade

----------


## sanjka

> Cure zna li netko od vas gdje se kod nas moze napraviti RTG HSG?
> Vecinom se svagdje radi ultrazvucni.
> 
> Prijateljica mi namjerava na AIH u Petrovu i rekli su joj da oni to ne rade?
> A kaze da je druge klinike nece primiti jer kao nije njihov pacijent.
> Mislim apsurdno, ali ne cudi me nista u hrvatskom zdravstvu....
> 
> Ako netko zna di se to moze napraviti uz uputnicu ja bih bila jako zahvalna na informaciji.


Svasta. Traze tu pretragu a istu nerade :/

Radi sv.duh i merkur.

----------


## laura33

Hvala puno na informaciji.
Poslala je mail na Merkur i rekla kako su je uputili iz Petrove da to ucini uz uputnicu a oni su odgovorili da to rade samo u sklopu obrade za MPO za svoje pacijentice...:/
Ok oni su mi jos i jasni, ali Petrova ne...

Rekla sam joj da bi bilo mozda najbolje konzultirat opet Petrovu i nek je upute onda di da to napravi kad vec ne moze kod njih a pitanje je hoce li je primit druge klinike koje to eto rade.

----------


## muzicarka

Drage moje suborke, danas mi je 7dpt i nemam niti jedan jedini simptom. Nista. :O

----------


## sandy0606

To ti ne mora nista znaciti. Ni ja sad u ovom fet-u nisam imala nikakvih naznaka trudnoce a beta je 13dnt 1039, danas 15dnt 3873. Na uzv gv 7mm zv 1,5mm. I ni sada nemam simptoma. U prijasnjim transferima (do sad 3) sam imala pa nista.

----------


## Dodulica

Samo da javim da smo danas vidjeli blizance i oboma srce kucalo, jupiiiii. Trudnoća 6+2. Bubreg mi pravi problem desni, počinje da se nakuplja urin u njemu... Nikako dva dobra sastaviti

----------


## Medeja

Bome ni ja nisam uocila ni jedan simptom u dobitnom ciklusu.
A cim mi je potvrdjena trudnoca s 5+5tt krenulo je krvarenje iz nosa i podrigivanje.
Predivni i zenstveni simptomi trudnoce.  :Razz:

----------


## muzicarka

Tnx cure, pristala bih na sve, samo da nam vec jedom dodje to malo bice.
Nemam u blizini nikoga tko je prolazio ili prolazi mpo tako da nitko iz okoline ne kuzi da je jako tesko prihvatljiva realna mogucnost da iz svega ovog izadjem s samo 5 kg viska, 20 tisuca kuna manje i pitanjem do kad da pokusavamo (ovo je prvi privatni postupak nakon odradjenih svih po HZZO-u).
Uffff.....najradje bih psovala ko kocijas...
Znam cure da ima i gorih stvari u zivotu, ali morala sam se malo pojadat. 
Sretno svima koji cekaju i odbrojavaju (i meni skupa s vama), vama koje ste uspjele cestitam, trebalo je to odradit i docekat!

----------


## snupi

u varazdiskoj bolnici mozes napraviti rengenski hsg, moglo se i na brijacku u zaboku ali treba provjeriti!

----------


## laura33

Snupi - hvala na informacijama za HSG. 

Muzicarka - neznam sto bi ti rekla, osim da te razumijem kako se osjecas i sto ti u ovim trenucima tokom postupka prolazi glavom.
Tesko je sve to skupa, svaki novi pokusaj je zapravo sve tezi jer znas da nema garancije za nista.
Ko lutrija. :/
Zelim ti za pocetak da sad ugledas svoj  "+", drzim  :fige:  i od srca ti zelim najljepsi ishod!

----------


## Medeja

> Tnx cure, pristala bih na sve, samo da nam vec jedom dodje to malo bice.
> Nemam u blizini nikoga tko je prolazio ili prolazi mpo tako da nitko iz okoline ne kuzi da je jako tesko prihvatljiva realna mogucnost da iz svega ovog izadjem s samo 5 kg viska, 20 tisuca kuna manje i pitanjem do kad da pokusavamo (ovo je prvi privatni postupak nakon odradjenih svih po HZZO-u).
> Uffff.....najradje bih psovala ko kocijas...
> Znam cure da ima i gorih stvari u zivotu, ali morala sam se malo pojadat. 
> Sretno svima koji cekaju i odbrojavaju (i meni skupa s vama), vama koje ste uspjele cestitam, trebalo je to odradit i docekat!


Srecom da imas ovdje nas, tvoje suborke koje te apsolutno razumiju. <3 
Znam kako frustrira kada nailazis na nerazumijevanje okoline oko postupaka, onaj tko to nije prosao ne moze pojmiti tu kolicinu bespomocnosti i zalosti koju prolazimo. Dajemo se maksimalno, zamisljamo pozitivne ishode i onda nas realnost vrati natrag na zemlju. 
Kazu da nam bog ne da vise od onoga sto mozemo podnijeti. E pa, bog onda misli da smo mi superzene.  :Smile:  Sto, na kraju krajeva i jesmo. 
Ja se uvijek divim zenama koje prolaze postupke, istodobno zaboravljam da sam to prolazila i ja. 
Nadam se da cete sve ubrzo ugledati svoje plusice, mala srceka na ekranu, a poslije i u vasim rukama. 
Velika je to sreca, cure moje, zelim vam da to ubrzo dozivite. Zato se ne dajte, borite se.  :Smile:

----------


## muzicarka

Beta 0.

----------


## goldenB

> Beta 0.


 bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Gdje si radila postupak?

----------


## laura33

Ajoj zao mi je.  :Sad: 
Drzi se, znam da ti je sad tesko, al samo hrabro naprijed!
Jel imate smrzlica za FET?

----------


## LF2

Muzičara... stvarno mi je žao. Kako si?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure imam jedno pitanje a neznam gdje bih pitala pa eto ovdje. Bila sam u postupku u 3.mj ove godine i spremam se sada u jesen opet, medutim u prvom postupku transfer mi je raden u anesteziji zbog nemogucnosti prolaska katetera kroz kanal pa me zanima dali postoji ikakva mogucnost da i ovaj transfer bude u anesteziji jer zbog svega sto sam prosla uzasno se bojim transfera na zivo?

----------


## micamaca30

Meni je prilikom transfera ustanovljeno (neznam kako na uvzu se nije vidjelo) da mi dr nemoze kateterom proc i napravit transfer.Tako da smo umjesto 3 dan transfer je bio 5 dan s tim da sam dosla ranije ujutro i stavljali su mi neke stapice koji su se za 2 sata napuhnuli i rasirili cervix.Ne boli nista.Transfer tada  proso bezbolno.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala ti micamaca na odgovoru, ni meni prije nije ustanovljeno da se nemoze napraviti normalno transfer i obzirom da sam prosla svasta uzasno me strah jeseni i ponovnog transfera.

----------


## muzicarka

Cure drage, zivot ide dalje.......dusu sam isplakala.....izbacila to iz sebe....glavu gore i idemo dalje. 
Nisam spremna odustati......imamo jos 2 smrzlica.....ali prije toga obavezno histero....pa  cemo vidjeti.
Ugl, umorna jesam od svega pomalo, za odmor nema vremena jer imamo previse godina...probat cemo jos pa sta Bog da...hvala na lijepim rijecima...bilo mi.je drago cut neku utjehu jer je u okolini nemam.
Drzite se sve!!!!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo i mene da se pridružim. U ponedeljak je bio transfer a betu bi trebala vaditi najranije 29. ili 30.08. Sad ostaje samo čekanje. 
Muzicarka glavu gore isplakala se jesi sad hrabro dalje nema za nas predaje... Želim svima punooooo sreće.

----------


## 1latica

Bluebutterfly sretno, nek bude visoka beta. 
Ja čekam ciklus, pa  krećemo u novi postupak, ne mogu dočekat.
Tiha je tema zadnjih dana, vjerojatno su gotovi godišnji odmori po klinikama, pa možemo očekivati uskoro da će se cure više javljati. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Da predpostavljam da sad kreće nova runda postupaka. Latice brzo će to proći. Znači ubrzo nam  sljedi val čekalica i novopečenih trudnica.

----------


## Frixie

*Bluebutterfly* sretno!
Dolazi 9 mjesec i polako se sve aktiviramo! Nek nam idući period svima bude sretniji i berićetniji.

----------


## Blubutterfly

I ja sam nekako zbunjena. 8dnt ništa nula od simptoma. Sama sebi sam smiješna jer sam očekivala brdo (možda čak neke i malo izmišljene) a ono ništa.

----------


## 1latica

Bluebutterfly, nemoj se zabrinjavati zbog simptom, kod mene su bili isti kao u PMSu
pa je beta bili pozitivna.
Nadam se da će se i naše odbrojavanje aktivirati kako bi mogli klafrati  :Smile:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ma da samo kažem da mi je čudno što nisam ništa počela umišljati jer prije dok smo se trudili prirodno bilo je hrpu umišljenih simptoma bolne cice stalno trčanje na wc i tako to. Znam da je još rano za bilo što, a isto tako znam da se simptomi ni ne moraju pojaviti...

----------


## SugarPlum

Ćao cure. Nova sam na forumu i želim da podijelim i moje iskustvo sa vama. Danas mi je 6 dan od FET-a (2 blastociste) i nikakve simptome nisam osjećala do prije 2 dana. Ono što mi je najčudnije, a ne nalazim nigdje da je neko osjećao nešto slično je treperenje u predjelu oko pupka (nalik na treperenje očnog živca). Zaista nije bolno ali je poprilično naporno i pojača se kada legnem. Da li je neka od vas imala nešto takvo i šta bi to moglo značiti? Inače, malo mi je mučnina, ali to pripisujem silnim hormonima, grudi su mi sasvim malo osjetljive i to samo kada ustajem iz kreveta, učestalo mokrenje, povišena temperatura oko 37 (što pripisujem utrogestanu), odbojnost na pomisao o slatkišima  (bez kojih inače ne mogu). Ostalo ništa. Bez bolova, probadanja... samo to čudno treperenje/grčenje oko pupka.... Molim vas ako je neko imao nešto slično, neka se javi.... Polako ludim od svega...

----------


## SugarPlum

Ćao cure. Nova sam na forumu i želim da podijelim i moje iskustvo sa vama. Danas mi je 6 dan od FET-a (2 blastociste) i nikakve simptome nisam osjećala do prije 2 dana. Ono što mi je najčudnije, a ne nalazim nigdje da je neko osjećao nešto slično je treperenje u predjelu oko pupka (nalik na treperenje očnog živca). Zaista nije bolno ali je poprilično naporno i pojača se kada legnem. Da li je neka od vas imala nešto takvo i šta bi to moglo značiti? Inače, malo mi je mučnina, ali to pripisujem silnim hormonima, grudi su mi sasvim malo osjetljive i to samo kada ustajem iz kreveta, učestalo mokrenje, povišena temperatura oko 37 (što pripisujem utrogestanu), odbojnost na pomisao o slatkišima  (bez kojih inače ne mogu). Ostalo ništa. Bez bolova, probadanja... samo to čudno treperenje/grčenje oko pupka.... Molim vas ako je neko imao nešto slično, neka se javi.... Polako ludim od svega...

----------


## SugarPlum

Ćao cure. Nova sam na forumu i želim da podijelim i moje iskustvo sa vama. Danas mi je 6 dan od FET-a (2 blastociste) i nikakve simptome nisam osjećala do prije 2 dana. Ono što mi je najčudnije, a ne nalazim nigdje da je neko osjećao nešto slično je treperenje u predjelu oko pupka (nalik na treperenje očnog živca). Zaista nije bolno ali je poprilično naporno i pojača se kada legnem. Da li je neka od vas imala nešto takvo i šta bi to moglo značiti? Inače, malo mi je mučnina, ali to pripisujem silnim hormonima, grudi su mi sasvim malo osjetljive i to samo kada ustajem iz kreveta, učestalo mokrenje, povišena temperatura oko 37 (što pripisujem utrogestanu), odbojnost na pomisao o slatkišima  (bez kojih inače ne mogu). Ostalo ništa. Bez bolova, probadanja... samo to čudno treperenje/grčenje oko pupka.... Molim vas ako je neko imao nešto slično, neka se javi.... Polako ludim od svega...

----------


## Blubutterfly

Jutro nisam imala nista slično. Meni je danas 9 dnt i isto nula bodova simptomi. Javila sam se samo da te utješim i da ti kažem da znam da ludis ali moraš biti strpljiva. Po meni je malo rano za bilo kakve simptome ali i ne mora bit. Sve smo mi različite i različito se osjećamo. Evo držim i ručne i nožne fige da nam uspije. Kada bi trebala vadit betu?

----------


## SugarPlum

Hvala Blubutterfly <3 Betu bih trebala raditi u petak, sutra trebam na još jednu injekciju Progesteron Depo, pa u petak beta... ako u međuvremenu ne dobijem, ali čak nemam ni taj osjećaj da trebam dobiti. I ja se pokušavam utješiti da smo sve različite i da je nekima uspjelo bez simptoma. Ja sam recimo prošle godine već imala jednu trudnoću u septembru. Taman smo se pripremali za IVF i desilo se spontano, nakon 10 godina braka, bez bebe... To je nažalost završilo miss.ab. ali nisam imala nikakve simprome ovako rano... tek nakon 5-6 dana kašnjenja menstruacije sam osjećala užasan umor i osjetljivost u grudima. Tako da je moguće da je za nas jednostavno rano... I ja držim i nožne i ručne fige da nam uspije. Kada ti vadiš betu?

----------


## SugarPlum

Ja sam i jutros pisala, ali dok administrator odobri... Ko zna, mozda nisam dobro postavila

Uglavnom, hvala Blubutterfly. Betu bih trebala vaditi u petak jer su mi vracene blastociste. Danas mi je cijeli dan mucnina i nekoliko puta me probadalo u desnom jajniku kao nozem. Sutra jos idem primiti drugu injekciju Progesteron Depo, pa nista... Ostaje cekati petak, a tebi ponedjeljak, je li tako? I ja drzim i rucne i nozne fige da nam bete budu pozitivne

----------


## SugarPlum

Ja pokusavam da odgovorim od juce ujutru ali nesto izgleda ne radim kako treba ili administrator jos nije stigao odobriti. Betu vadim u petak, pa sta bude. Hvala ti Blubutterfly na ohrabrenju, i ja nam drzim i rucne i nozne fige da bude pozitivna. Ti vadis u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Da ja bi trebala vadit u po edeljak i utorak ovisno kako uspijem nabavit uputnicu... Ma naravno da je jos rano za simptome i ja isto misli da tek nako nekoliko dana kasnjenja vjestice mozemo pricat o nekim konkretnim simptomima. A sto se postova tice da prvih par postova odobravaju admini pa to malo traje.

----------


## SugarPlum

Samo kratko da se javim i podijelim s vama svoju radost - beta 240,9  :Bouncing: 
U ponedjeljak je ponavljam i iskreno dosta me strah da se radujem obzirom da mi je prosli put trudnoca zavrsila miss.ab. u 8.5 sedmici  :Crying or Very sad: 
Blubutterfly sretno ti u ponedjeljak s betom, nadam se da cemo se zajedno radovati, cuvam fige  :fige:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Sugar cestitke od srca. Nista se ne brini ovaj puta ce sve biti savrseno vidjet ces... Bas si me razveselila. Ja sam danas isla po uputnicu ali sta se vise priblizava ponedeljak manje nade imam. Nekako osjecam da to nije to.

----------


## SugarPlum

Znas da i ja nisam imala neke posebne simptome osim malo jace mucnine zadnja 3-4 dana... Ono probadanje, bolovi - 0 bodova. Tako da ne znas nista dok ne uradis betu. Pokusaj da vikend ispunis nekim aktivnostima da sto manje razmisljas. Javi obavezno, cuvam fige  :fige:

----------


## SugarPlum

Molim za pomoc, savjet. Malo sam off topic ali ne znam gdje da smjestim ovo pitanje. Dakle, danas mi je 14. dan nakon FET-a (2 blastice), beta pozitivna i to je super vijest. Medjutim, posto sam ja baksuz pa ne moze nista bez problema, pojavio mi se ogroman aterom iza uha kod zlijezda koji je sada upaljen i dubok. Treba da se odstrani hirurskim putem i naravno za to treba lokalna anestezija i antibiotici. Ginekolog koji je radio FET nece ni da cuje i kaze da ne smijem to nista uzeti (cega sam i ja svjesna i naravno da bih voljela to izbjeci), medjutim s druge strane to nece samo nestati i postoji opasnost od infekcije, vec boli pola uha. U uzasnoj sam dilemi, ne znam sta da radim. Da li je neka od vas imala slicnih problema ili kakvo je vase misljenje o upotrebi lok. anestezije i antibiot. u ovako ranoj trudnoci? Molim vas pomagajte!

Blubutterfly: jesi radila betu? Mislim na tebe

----------


## 1latica

Sugarplum, nemam iskustva. Možda da odeš po drugo mišljenje. Što tvoj MPO gin savjetuje u tom slučaju?
Nadam se da ćeš uskoro biti bolje.
Bluebutterfly, je prijavila na dugoj temi jako nisku betu 5,7, al njen dr inzistira na ponavljanju
nalaza za dva dana.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Da bas tako. Beta je katastrofa ali moram vadit jos jednom u cetvrtak cisto da se uvijerimo da nije greska u laboratoriju.  Makar trbuh samo sto mi ne pukne koliko sam napuhana i koliko me boli ali ajde nek im bude

----------


## SugarPlum

Zao mi je Blubutterfly ali nije ti bez razloga rekao da ponovis u cetvrtak. I ne bi bilo prvi put da je greska ili da iz prve niske bete ipak druga bude dosta veca i sve bude ok. Ima nade. Cuvam fige za cetvrtak

----------


## SugarPlum

1latica hvala na odgovoru, adenom je upravo pukao sam od sebe i sada curka taj gnoj pomalo i bas je fuj , ali makar tako mozda prodjem bez anestezije sa nekim eventualno prihvatljivim antibiotikom. Veceras cu kod hirurga da to pogleda, a moj MPO gin savjetuje da ako se moze izbjeci anestezija, da je svakako zaobidjem, mada, ako se bez nje ne moze, da je onda bolje koristiti je nego trpiti veliku bol. Kaze, pa zene u trudnoci nekad moraju vaditi i zub, pa sta da se radi, mora se dati anestezija.... Nisam pametna, u svakom slucaju, pokusat cemo bez anestezije pa sta bude. Nadam se da je na ranu ok stavljati rivanol ili octenisept?

----------


## SugarPlum

Ispravka, MPO ginekolog kaze da ne smijem uzimati nista osim onog sto je on prepisao (estrofem, utrogestan, vitamin B, aspirin protect i folnu i paracetamol po potrebi), a moj ginekolog kaze ovo sto sam gore navela... Tako da nemam pojma  :Confused:

----------


## Anci272

Prijavljujem današnji transfer 2 odmrznute blastice... sad preostaje iščekivanje bete  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Anci sretno nam  :Very Happy: 
Kod mene danas ET 2 8-stanična, beta za 14 dana. Danas odmaram, sutra idem na posao, radim u uredu, ništa naporno  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

1latica, jeeeee, sretno nam!  :Bouncing: 
I ja sam danas nastojala odmarati, ali bezuspjesno uz malog vražićka kojeg imam doma. Taman je krenuo na adaptaciju u vrtić i pokupio virozu. I to ga moralo uhvatiti baš danas. Cijeli dan ga muči temperatura i zaštopani nosić, evo i sad mi se budi svaka dva sata jer ga zaštopani nosić smeta... pa dežuram.
Još kako je bio sav cmoljav od temperature svako malo je tražio da ga se nosi. U jednom momentu sam osjetila bol u donjem dijelu stomaka. Moram priznati da sam se fino uplašila. 
Mislim da ću se ja više odmoriti sutra u uredu nego doma.

----------


## 1latica

Anci, nadam se da će maleni biti bolje. Uvijek se potrefi da bude nekakav belaj kad ne bi trebalo  :Undecided: 
U prvom postupku nakon ETa, nisam mirovala ni sekunde, jer mi se piškilo za poludit, pa je beta bila super.
Na FETu sam mirovala 5 dana, tek nakon drugog boostera sam išla na posao, pa nije uspjelo. Nema pravila.

----------


## Anci272

Hvala 1latice, evo danas je maleni već puno bolje.
Ha,ha, znam kako ti je bilo... na proteklim transferima sam uvijek bez problema tempirala pun mjehur, ali ovaj mi se put toliko piškilo da sam prvo neposredno prije početka transfera tražila sestru da moram na WC ili ću puknuti. Rekla je ako baš moram, ali samo ako mogu zadržati kada pustim mlaz, dva. Na žalost sam poslušala pa mi je i dalje bilo užasno sila. I nakon transfera uspjela sam možda 5 minuta ležati... mislila sam da će mi oči iskočiti koliko mi je bilo sila, pa sam morala opet pitati sestru da me pusti na wc.
U pravu si, nema pravila... u prošlom dobitnom postupku, uzela sam 1 slobodan dan samo za punkciju, a nakon ET-a sam letila na posao i odrađivala do 8-9 naveče pa se primilo.

----------


## Varnica

Dobra si! Ja sam se popišala po doktoru čim je izvadio spekulum van! I onda čim sam došla u sobu- hop na wc...
Nema boljeg osjećaja... :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anci272

Ha,ha,ha, ma da? Stvarno si se popišala po doktoru?  :Laughing: 
Da mene sestra nije pustila prije transfera da odem na wc to bi se i meni dogodilo.  :Grin:  A taman je bilo vrijeme da dodje doktorica da obavi transfer... sva sreća da je kasnila. Vratila sam se taman koji trenutak prije nego je ušla, još mi se ispričala sto kasni, a ja mislim hvala bogu da je.

----------


## Vrci

Gdje se to rade transferi na pun mjehur? Ja sam kod 2 privatnika prije par godina redovno morala prvo piskit,pa na stol

----------


## Vrci

> Ispravka, MPO ginekolog kaze da ne smijem uzimati nista osim onog sto je on prepisao (estrofem, utrogestan, vitamin B, aspirin protect i folnu i paracetamol po potrebi), a moj ginekolog kaze ovo sto sam gore navela... Tako da nemam pojma


Meni je mpo rekla da mogu normalno uzimati lokalnu kod zubara(taman tako sam isla nakon transfera,kad sam imala pozitivnu betu). Samo da ne smijem ibuprofene

----------


## eryngium

> Gdje se to rade transferi na pun mjehur? Ja sam kod 2 privatnika prije par godina redovno morala prvo piskit,pa na stol


U KBC Ri. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

U Citu treba imati pun mjehur prije ETa. Ako je velika sila, sestra dozvoli da se ode na wc "malo pustiti".

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam uvijek imala transfer na pun mjehur

----------


## rebecca

> Gdje se to rade transferi na pun mjehur? Ja sam kod 2 privatnika prije par godina redovno morala prvo piskit,pa na stol


Tamo gdje se transfer radi uz kontrolu uzv-a.
I ja sam imala transfer na pun mjehur.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bok cure evo da se i ja nadovezem i ja sam radila transfer na pun mjehur i da uzasno je bilo za izdrzat mislila sam da cu umrijeti ali eto kad se mora mora se.... E da i netko je spominjao embrioglu i ja sam ga uzela i uzet cu ga ponovo. Nekako se tjesim da ce sa time ipak bit bolje. Ni nama nije bio u cijeni nego sam posebno platila ali kazem opet cu isto napravit kad budemo isli. Cekalicama bete puuuno srece i strpljenja, a ostalima koje tek planiraju postupak veliki zagrljaj i drzim rukonozne fige da vam uspije.

----------


## 1latica

Anci kakvo je stanje? Ima li simptoma? Planiraš raditi test ili čekaš betu?
Danas dobila zadnji Brevactid, tako da ne smijem žurit s testiranjem.
Zadnji put u FETu, sam imala 6 dana nakon Brevactida +, pa sutradan debeli -.
Zadnja dva dana me boli drob, kao i inače kad mengu trebam dobit  :Mad:

----------


## Varnica

> Ha,ha,ha, ma da? Stvarno si se popišala po doktoru? 
> Da mene sestra nije pustila prije transfera da odem na wc to bi se i meni dogodilo.  A taman je bilo vrijeme da dodje doktorica da obavi transfer... sva sreća da je kasnila. Vratila sam se taman koji trenutak prije nego je ušla, još mi se ispričala sto kasni, a ja mislim hvala bogu da je.


Ma taman sam krenula ispustit mjehur kad je sestra došla po mene. A u ta dva sata čekanja samo sam pila i pišala, valjda 5 puta. Ispraznim i popijem 3 dcl i opet je pun.
Još me sestra na stolu stiskala sondom UZVa da sam mislila da bum svisnula od muke!  :Smile: ))))

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Varnica

A što se tiče transfera uz UZV, mislim da bi svi tako trebali raditi da smjeste embrij na najbolje mjesto. Pogotovo ženama koje su imale neke zahvate na maternici i imaju ožiljke. Svaki put uz UZV sam imala pozitivnu betu, a bez istog nula...

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anci272

> Anci kakvo je stanje? Ima li simptoma? Planiraš raditi test ili čekaš betu?
> Danas dobila zadnji Brevactid, tako da ne smijem žurit s testiranjem.
> Zadnji put u FETu, sam imala 6 dana nakon Brevactida +, pa sutradan debeli -.
> Zadnja dva dana me boli drob, kao i inače kad mengu trebam dobit


Pa vjerojatno ću napraviti testić u subotu ujutro. Volim se psihički prirediti za betu. U prva dva postupka kada mi je beta bila 0, to mi je stvarno teško sjelo. A budući mi je ovo sad postupak za drugu bebicu, ovaj put sam malo ležernije ušla u sve to, ali nekako mislim da ipak neću izdržati do bete.
Inače, od simptoma, ne boli me ništa, imam laganu temperaturu, ali to je od utrića, a i mislim da sam pokupila virozu od sinčića, budući mi i nos curi i kišem svako malo. Jedino što bi mogao biti simptom je povremeno lagano zatezanje ispod pupka desno zadnja 2-3 dana kao da se mrvica smiješta... ali opet ajde znaj, možda si to umišljam  :Grin:  Danas sam čak u jednom momentu osjetila takvo zatezanje i sa lijeve strane  :Confused: 
Prošli put mi je isto bio takav osjećaj, samo na jednom mjestu, ali me je i kičma boljela i osjećala sam povremeno laganu mučninu... a sada ništa od ovih ostalih simptoma. Ali budemo vidjeli... još je rano.

----------


## Anci272

> Ma taman sam krenula ispustit mjehur kad je sestra došla po mene. A u ta dva sata čekanja samo sam pila i pišala, valjda 5 puta. Ispraznim i popijem 3 dcl i opet je pun.
> Još me sestra na stolu stiskala sondom UZVa da sam mislila da bum svisnula od muke! ))))



Ha,ha, kao da prepričavaš moj dan transfera. Ne sjećam se da mi se u proteklim postupcima mjehur tako brzo punio. Jedino što je mene sestra ipak pustila na wc pred sam postupak.  Već sam bila u spavaćici i bez gaćica... sva sreća da sam ponijela ogrtač pa me nije bilo sram prošetati kroz polupunu čekaonicu. A još sam si razmišljala da ga ostavim doma, da što će mi kad ga ionako u protekla 3 puta nisam koristila. Od sada nikuda bez ogrtača.  :Smile: 
I meni je ovo brutalno kad sestra stisne sondu na pun mjehur.  :Grin:

----------


## brar

Curke, ima li među vama neka čekalica od 40+?

----------


## Anci272

> Curke, ima li među vama neka čekalica od 40+?


Ta sam

----------


## Inesz

> Curke, ima li među vama neka čekalica od 40+?


Bilo nas je  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Anci sretno u subotu, nek budu stupići na testu, pa
onda u ponedjeljak visoka beta. 
Ja bi najranije mogla piškiti u ponedjeljak,al ne znam dal ću se usuditi.
Brar kod mene malo manje, punih 36.

----------


## brar

> Ta sam


Ajde, hvala Bogu nisam jedina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anci272

1latica, hvala na lijepim željama. I ja tebi želim isto.  :Smile: 

Danas nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma. Kako je kod tebe?

----------


## Anci272

> Ajde, hvala Bogu nisam jedina


Nisi  :Grin: 
Imas ovdje i temu 39+

----------


## 1latica

Anci, povremeno me drob boli, sise niti malo  :Rolling Eyes: 
Baš ništa ne mogu naslutit, jer mi je nakon oba ETa bilo
isto. Odbrojavam do testa. Primate li vi booster nakon ETa????

----------


## brar

> Nisi 
> Imas ovdje i temu 39+


Znam, znam... Škicnem tu i tamo. Ovdje mi je trenutno zanimljivije radi transfera...

----------


## brar

Pitanjce; pijete li kakve vitamine, minerale, dodatke?

----------


## 1latica

brar nakon transfera uzimam Folacin, Andol 75, Fragmin 5000, Magnezij i Utrogestan 3x3

----------


## brar

> brar nakon transfera uzimam Folacin, Andol 75, Fragmin 5000, Magnezij i Utrogestan 3x3


folacin i magnezij po preporuci dr koji je obavio/la transer? meni moja na sv duhu ni riječi o bilo kakvim mineralima ili vitaminima...  :Sad:

----------


## 1latica

Sve od navedenog po preporuci MPO gin, osim Magnezija, njega uzimam zbog grčeva u listovima. Dal su ti barem preporučili folnu kiselinu? Ako nisu, možda da pitaš soc. ginekologa da ti da recept za Folacin?

----------


## Sybila

Ja još nisam došla do transfera, ali meni su rekli i u Vinogradskoj, i ginekolog i endokrinologinja da pijem vitamine za trudnice ili folnu (ja pijem elevit) već cca mjesec dana prije postupka, baš mi je čudno brar da ti ništa nisu rekli  :Undecided:  odi si po folnu definitivno

----------


## brar

Ma, ne. Niti rijeci. Imam utrice o estrofem. I to je sve. Idem veceras po folnu svakako. Vec dugo js nekalo nemam osjecaj da tamo netko misli na  nas zene onako kako bi trebalo... Hvala curke. Valjda mi nije kasno poceti s folnom 5. dnt..

----------


## Sybila

Baš nije ok od njih. Bolje kasno nego nikako!  :Smile:  Bude sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## 1latica

Brar nadam se da si uspila dobiti Folacin, on ima 5 mg folne. Bude sve ok, ne brini. Al da su u KBCu nemarni, jesu!

----------


## brar

> Brar nadam se da si uspila dobiti Folacin, on ima 5 mg folne. Bude sve ok, ne brini. Al da su u KBCu nemarni, jesu!


Ma, imala sam od Natutal Weltha jos nesto "starih zaliha" od prvog  transfera pa sam odmah popila. Sutra cu zvati dr za Folacin. Ide na rp?

----------


## 1latica

Da ide na recept, al nije puno skup i ovako. Oko 30 kn, za mjesec dana.

----------


## Anci272

> Ma, imala sam od Natutal Weltha jos nesto "starih zaliha" od prvog  transfera pa sam odmah popila. Sutra cu zvati dr za Folacin. Ide na rp?


Ni ja još ne pijem folnu. U prošlom postupku dobila sam da ju pijem tek nakon potvrde trudnoće.

----------


## Anci272

> Anci, povremeno me drob boli, sise niti malo 
> Baš ništa ne mogu naslutit, jer mi je nakon oba ETa bilo
> isto. Odbrojavam do testa. Primate li vi booster nakon ETa????


Ne, a zašto se on uopće prima? Ja sam bila na produženom protokolu za FET i uzimam estrofem 3x1, decortin 1x1, andol 1x1 i utrogestan 3x1

----------


## 1latica

Anci, pa ne znam točno, mislim da mi je gin rekao da se Brevactid prima kao "podrška"
embriju da se lakše implantira. Ako sam slučajno krivo skontala, nek me neko
od cura ispravi  :Grin:

----------


## brar

Simptomi? Ništa? Koji vam je dan? Ja sam jučer bila u 5. dnt, po ovome što čitam, tad mi je započela implatacija i osjetila sam malo u donjem dijelu trbuha i oko desnog jajnika da se nešto dešava. Ali, ništa drukčije nego kad imam pms. Vjerojatno da ne znam gdje sam bila, ništa mi ne bi bilo čudno...  :Smile:

----------


## adriaa

Curke cisto je dovoljno poceti uzimati folnu nakon plusica.
Sretno svima

----------


## 1latica

Brar kod mene 8dpt, boli me i dalje drob, napuhana sam i živčana,
kao nakon svakog ETa.. "strpljivo" čekam da prođe vikend, pa onda mogu 
šta hoću, test, betu, oboje  :Laughing:

----------


## brar

Prosli IVF mi je bio pjesma. Sto se tice mog raspolozenja. Ova zadnja dva dana pretvorih se u zvijer. Strasno... A o napuhanosti da ne pricam...

----------


## Anci272

Jooooj cure i ja sam napuhnuta kao lopta... sve hlače su mi tijesne. A zadnja dva dana imam lagane mučnine ujutro kad idem na posao. Nadam se da je to znak da se koja mrvica primila, ali možda je i nuspojava od lijekova.

----------


## Anci272

Evo testić napravljen i nažalost ovaj put ništa od trudnoće  :Sad: . Idemo dalje...

----------


## 1latica

Anci žao mi je  :Sad: 
Više sreće u idućem postupku  :Kiss: 
Ja čekam utorak, kad pomislim na test uhvati me neopisiv strah. Uh!

----------


## Anci272

1latica, hvala, malo me je iznenadilo jer su mi simpotmi bili gotovo identicni kao i prošli put kad sam bila trudna... evo i sad osjećam mučninu. Ali pored toliko lijekova nije ni čudno.
Vibram da tvoj testic u utorak bude pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## brar

> Evo testić napravljen i nažalost ovaj put ništa od trudnoće . Idemo dalje...


Žao mi je, jako  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nekako imam osjećaj da će biti i kod mene isti scenarij...

----------


## 1latica

I ja isto, nemam uopće dobar osjećaj  :Undecided:

----------


## brar

> I ja isto, nemam uopće dobar osjećaj


Kad radis test? Ili vadis betu?

----------


## 1latica

Test ću u ponedjeljak 12dpt, ako bude pozitivan betu ću radit utorak. Ti?
Ajme sretno nam svima  :Smile: 
Simptomi i dalje isti, živčana sam, drob me boli kao i svaki mjesec prije menge, napuhana, teško da će bit + kod mene  :Undecided:

----------


## brar

> Test ću u ponedjeljak 12dpt, ako bude pozitivan betu ću radit utorak. Ti?
> Ajme sretno nam svima 
> Simptomi i dalje isti, živčana sam, drob me boli kao i svaki mjesec prije menge, napuhana, teško da će bit + kod mene


Isto kao i ti. Sad sam dusu isplakala gledajuci "Farmu"

----------


## brar

...nije prikazan cijeli post... Ugl., hormoni me peru, isplakala "Farmu"

----------


## Anci272

> Žao mi je, jako 
> 
> Nekako imam osjećaj da će biti i kod mene isti scenarij...


Hvala brar!

Ma to ti ništa ne znači... ja sam imala osjećaj da je i ovaj put uspjelo, pa ipak nije.... držim fige da te kad budeš radila test dočeka pozitivno iznenađenje

----------


## brar

> Hvala brar!
> 
> Ma to ti ništa ne znači... ja sam imala osjećaj da je i ovaj put uspjelo, pa ipak nije.... držim fige da te kad budeš radila test dočeka pozitivno iznenađenje


A ne znam što bih rekla. Ništa mi nije drukčije od svakog pms-a. Vidjet ćemo, ali opet kažem...čisto sumnjam.

----------


## 1latica

Cure moje,12dpt -3d kinez pokazao nekakav sramežljivi stupić  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da ga i vi vidite u avataru??? 
I dalje me drob boli, povremeno s utrićimaizađe malo smeđeg. 
Sutra po betu, držite mi fige.
Sretno nam svima  :grouphug:

----------


## D&D

HaHa! Super! Sretna sam radi tebe!!!!

----------


## 1latica

Hvala D&D  :Kiss:  Sretno i tebi.
Brar kakvo je stanje????

----------


## brar

> Hvala D&D  Sretno i tebi.
> Brar kakvo je stanje????


Još sjedim na jajima  :Laughing:  Pa, mislim da ću sutra, ako ikako nađem snage, napraviti test, a beta je u četvrtak. Svi simptomi nadolazeće menge su tu  :Sad:

----------


## Anci272

1latica sjajna vijest! :Very Happy:  Držim fige da sutra bude lijepa beta!

----------


## brar

Radila test. Negativan. Eto. Znala sam. Nema vise pokusaja. Curke, sretno.

----------


## Sybila

brar žao mi je jako  :Sad:   :grouphug:

----------


## D&D

Brar....samo hrabro....

----------


## 1latica

Brar, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Anci272

Brar, tako mi je zao!  :Love: 

Ja danas vadila betu i potvrdila je testić... velika 0

----------


## LF2

Cure? Jel netko koristio DHEA 50mg? Di to mogu nabaviti i kaj vi mislite o tome?

----------


## LF2

Tek sam sinoć pročitala poruke od tamo gdje sam stala još od mog neuspjelog IVF-a. Stvarno mi je žao za neuspjehe. Ne znam više što bi rekla. Želim vam snage! 
Ja nisam do sad razmišljala, dali su mi termin za konzultacije tek jučer od srpnja. Čak nisam forsirala ranije, padalo mi je. Jedva sam čekala da zahladi jer ne funkcionira po vrućini A ni moj reproduktivni organi za očito.
Uglavnom, rekla mi je da uzimam taj DHEA kroz tri mjeseca, u 11.mjesecu histeroskopiju i u 12 ili 1 mjesecu opet stimulirani. Možda neki prirodni između al nisam baš s tim oduševljena bila pa nije nešto forsirala.
Čitam za taj DHEA i ne znam što bi rekla, nist to nije zdravo....nadam se da puno ne šteti. To je steroid po meni.
I bit ću na duphastonom jer s mojim mengama 11 mjesec bude zapravo siječanj  :Wink:  i to sve produžuje.
Moram priznati da mi je ova ljetna pauza dobro došla. Odmah mi je srce počelo jače kucati kako se približavao dan konzultacija....sve ispočetka. Svemu dođe kraj, nadam se i ovim našim bitkama. Pozitivan kraj. Drugi ne prihvaćamo  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Ja vise ne idem nigdje. Dosta mi je. Nemam vremena (41. god), a niti snage za jos jedan neuspjeh.

----------


## D&D

Brar...tesko je, ali kada odmoris dusu i tijelo od ovog pokusaja...mozda nadjes snage i volje za novu bitku.

----------


## željkica

Laine kako ide?danas tek 3 dan !

----------


## laine

Joj željkice ubi me čekanje, kolko bih voljela odmah znat tolko me strah... Simptome ne zbrajam, do sada sam imala svakakvih kombinacija pa ništa. Kako se ti držiš?

----------


## željkica

Ja i nemam nikakvih simptoma samo malo jajnici bole al to je sve od punkcije,ja sam jaaaaako nervozna taj 3.10. mi se cini tako dalekooooooo!

----------


## laine

Ja neću čekat toliko, meni je bio transfer blastice, u srijedu test mora pokazat. Ali i to mi je daleko.  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Danas mi je 3dnt 2 blasice (jedna savrsena, druga slabija). Od jutros su me uhvatili blagi grcevi, sa desne strane gdje su bili folikuli, slicni menstrualnim. Od popodne se bol povećala i sada me udara u desni kuk i nogu. Da li bio ovo mogla biti implantacijska bol, ima li iko iskustva?  Ili se radi o isijasu  :Wink:  ovo mi je 6.postupak, nikada ostvarena trudnoća, pa sve i da se desava implantacija, ne bih je znala prepoznati. Iako nije ni nuzno je osjetiti, jel tako?
Bas sam u strahu nekom od popodne. Jos mi iskocila menstrualna bubuljica, zlo mi je...

----------


## željkica

Bit ce danas tezak dan tek je 9 sati a ja cila potonula osjećaj da ni ovaj put nista,sinoc neka tupa bol kao pred mengu uf kako je tesko ovo.....

----------


## laine

Hahhahahaha željkica s istim osjećajem sam se i ja probudila, i sad sam u bedu a bez razloga...
Pčelica i meni je bilo jučer tako isto 3 dan, ali već mi je bilo u jednom postupku tako pa ništa...

----------


## 1latica

Željkice i laine od tranfera imam osjećaj u drobu da će menga stići,
nemojte da vas to obeshrabri.  :fige: 
Pčelice, dva puta sam ostala trudna i niti jedan put nisam osjetila implantaciju,
čini mi se da je osjetit je, više iznimka nego pravilo.

----------


## Pčelica84

Latice, nesto mi lakse da vjerujem da je implantacija, nego meng, jer su grcevi identicni menstrualnim. Vidjet cemo. Kad najranije mogu raditi betu, posto su blastice u pitanju?

----------


## 1latica

Beta bi već 10/11 dpt blastica morala nešto pokazati. 
Sretnoo  :fige:

----------


## booba

Hej curke!
Pročitah brdoooo vaših postova, pa sam vam se odlučila pridružit.  :Smile: 

Mi u ponedjeljak idemo na transfer blastica. Imali smo 6 oocita, 5 ih je sazrilo, 4 su oplođene ICSIom. Biologica danas veli da su zasad jako dobre, obzirom da je prva varijanta poslije aspiracije bila da samo 2 nekaj obećavaju. Zadovoljna ona, još zadovoljniji mi!  :Smile: 
Sad sačekuša do ponedjeljka, a onda ispočetka do bete... Nadam se da bu sve baš onak kak treba bit!  :Smile: 

Kak ste se vi odlučivali hoćete li 1 ili 2 transferirat (ako ih je bilo nekoliko)?

Svima vam želim groooooo sreće i bete do neba!  :Kiss:

----------


## D&D

Mislim da od mog FET nema nista. Jos dva dana do datuma kada trebam praviti test, ali .....pripremam se na negativan ishod. Ostalim curama u postupku zelim puno srece i velikih beta.....

----------


## željkica

D&D nisam ni ja boljih misli,ja ti isto zelim da te debeli plus iznenadi!

----------


## D&D

Ne odustajem. Nemojte ni vi.....

----------


## Sybila

D&D zelim ti iznenadjenje i vibram da bude plus i veelika beta  :Smile:  ne predaj se crnim mislima  :Smile:

----------


## D&D

Test je pokazao -. Razgovarala sam sa dr. i odlucio se za novi prorokol.
Ima li tko iskustva sa Letrilanom?  Dobile ste ga na recept?

----------


## Vrci

Ja ga uzimam, tj.letrizol. To su iste stvari.
Meni je gin dala (prvi puta je bila Femara, a sad sam dobila Letrizol Sandoz). Navodno su prije neke žene imale problema kod gin, ali mislim da više nije to slučaj

----------


## 1latica

D&D, žao mi je zbog -  :Sad: 
Letrilan sam kupila u klinici, 15 tableta 150 kn. 
Koristila sam ga ovaj zadnji postupak uz Gonale.
Recept soc. gina nisam ni tražila. 
(Navodno se lijek dobije na recept samu uz dijagnozu karcinoma, al ovo je info iz druge ruke,
pa bi je trebalo provjeriti)
Sretno dalje  :Kiss: 

P.s. u postupku sam bila u privatnoj poliklinici, da ne bi bilo nesporazuma..

----------


## Vrci

Latice,ja sam soc.gin pokazala papir od privatnika na kojem pise da mi trebaju tablete za mpo i nikad problema.

----------


## 1latica

> Latice,ja sam soc.gin pokazala papir od privatnika na kojem pise da mi trebaju tablete za mpo i nikad problema.


Ok, super kad je tako. 
D&D onda otiđi kod soc. po recept.

----------


## D&D

Hocu. Probat cu. Hvala za informaciju. Ja sam takodjer kod privatnika...
Latice pazi se i cuvaj.

----------


## laine

D&D baš mi je žao. A ja sam napravila glupost i test radila jucer 6 dan poslije transfera blastice i pozitivan je. Imala sam 2014te iskustvo s biokemijskom i sad me strah, ne smijem se ni veselit  :Sad:

----------


## 1latica

Laine baš si požurila  :Wink: 
Ako nisi primila booster nakon transfera to je to. Čekamo još koji dan za čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Laine da malo je rano al neizvjesnost ubija,ja cu za vikend napravit test premda mislim da ce bit debeli minus.

----------


## Sybila

D&D žao mi je  :Sad:  

laine, baš si nestrpljiva :D vjerujem da će ostati jednako pozitivan i dalje  :Smile:  

još malo željkice, drži se  :Smile:  

došla sam vas vidjeti, najvjerojatnije neću uopće stizati neko vrijeme na forum zbog posla, ali nadam se puuuno pluseva kad uspijem virnuti  :fige:

----------


## Pčelica84

D&D, bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Laine, to je onda to. Cuvam fige i za lijepu betu. 
Ja ulazim u 8.dan blastica. Jos nisam radila testice, bojim se i pokusati, nekako se osjećam blazenom u neznanju. Sto se tice simtoma, menstrualni grcevi zadnja 2-3 dana i bolne cike. Nista drugo  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Ja bi ga najrade sad napravila al rano mi je,cicke me malo bole nista strasno evo danas opet nesto jajnici zezaju i lagana prehlada .Laine jesi ponavljala test?

----------


## laine

Joj željkica zanemari simptome, ja sam ih imala sve u svakom postupku, sad mi niš nije drugačije, jedino kaj sam čer počela kihat, šmrcat, grlo boli, baš me prehlada ulovila. Test sam ponovila danas, tamniji je, ma to je ziher to jer boostere nisam primala, al me strah, samo da bude sve ok. Betu cu sutra pa u petak pa ak će trebat i dalje. 
Neću vas nagovarat na test jer je i neznanje bolje al topla preporuka za geratherm test osjetljiv na 10miu a cijena manja od 30kn.
Cure svima držim fige.

----------


## željkica

Ma to je to!!!!!super bas mi je drago!,meni je jos rano ipak sam transfer imala 3 dan izgurat cu jos koji dan!

----------


## sanjka

> Joj željkica zanemari simptome, ja sam ih imala sve u svakom postupku, sad mi niš nije drugačije, jedino kaj sam čer počela kihat, šmrcat, grlo boli, baš me prehlada ulovila. Test sam ponovila danas, tamniji je, ma to je ziher to jer boostere nisam primala, al me strah, samo da bude sve ok. Betu cu sutra pa u petak pa ak će trebat i dalje. 
> Neću vas nagovarat na test jer je i neznanje bolje al topla preporuka za geratherm test osjetljiv na 10miu a cijena manja od 30kn.
> Cure svima držim fige.


Laine cestitam..ma to je to  :Smile:  
A gdje ima Geratherm test za kupit??
Ja sam trazila u par apoteka i svi me blijedo gledaju :/

Ostalim curama drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## laine

Kupila sam u ljekarni šimac na trešnjevci i ljekarna pojatina u vrapču, ne znam jel to novo ili staro ali ja sam tek nedavno ga otkrila.

----------


## 1latica

Di ste cure?? Pčelice, željkice kakvo je stanje?
Hoće test uskoro  :iskušenje:  
Držim figeee  :Very Happy: 
Laine čestitam na stupićima, ~~~ za visoku betu  :fige:

----------


## laine

Moja beta 9dnt blastica je 130, u petak ponavljam, ali mene i dalje strah. Jbg nakon 4 ciklusa s klomifenima i tom biokemijskom i 4 ivf valjda je normalno da ne skačem od sreće...

----------


## željkica

Beta ti je skroz dobra za 9 dan al razumim strah....al ja cu ti cestitat i sretno dalje!ja cu u petak nesto napraviti.

----------


## 1latica

Laine beta je super za 9dpt, sretno dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## laine

Hvala cure, željkice držim fige!!

----------


## sejla

laine draga, ajme čestitam, baš si me razveselila!!!!!!!! Sretno do kraja, ma bit će to suuuuuuper  :Heart:

----------


## Sybila

laine - to je to, čestitam! Baš sam sretna za tebe!  :Very Happy:  sve će biti ok, uopće se ne brini  :Wink: 

željkica kako to kažeš da ćeš "nešto napraviti" sve me strah što ćeš to napraviti  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Ha ha a jesi me nasmijala!Radit cu test ili betu.

----------


## sanjka

Cure koje ste u postupcima bile na fraxiparinu ili necemu drugom dal ste nakon negativne bete naglo prekidale terapiju ili postupno??

----------


## 1latica

Zeljkica sretnoo, držim fige  :Kiss: 
Sanjka bila sam na Fragminu, nakon negativnog testa, dr. je reko prekinit svu terapiju. I prekinila sam..

----------


## sanjka

> Zeljkica sretnoo, držim fige 
> Sanjka bila sam na Fragminu, nakon negativnog testa, dr. je reko prekinit svu terapiju. I prekinila sam..


Hvala latica.

----------


## biska

Ufff cure, i ja sam fet betocekalica, danas mi je 8 dnt 2 blastice. Jucer sam imala horor dan! Oko podneva su krenuli jaaaki grcevi, pravi menstrualni i nastavili se do kraja dana, tijekom noci i sad jutros mozda mrvu manjeg intenziteta. Svako malo trcim na wc provjeriti je li krenula m, a jutros sam pisnula i testic za svaki slucaj. Jos uvijek nema m ali niti plusa na testicu  :Sad: 
Prvi puta imam ovakvu blesavu situaciju, ne znam sto da mislim i kako da si pomognem...
Je li imao tko slicna iskustva?

----------


## Lara-st

Ja sam imala jake grceve. Isto me bilo strah. Nema tu nekog pravila. Moze bit i ne mora. Ko i svi ostali "simptomi". 
Meni je test pozitivan, sad cekam betu....

----------


## biska

> Ja sam imala jake grceve. Isto me bilo strah. Nema tu nekog pravila. Moze bit i ne mora. Ko i svi ostali "simptomi". 
> Meni je test pozitivan, sad cekam betu....


Lara, baš lijepe vijesti! Držim fige za veliku betu  :Very Happy: 
Koji dan nakon transfera ti je testić bio pozitivan? I koliko dana su bili stari embriji?

----------


## Lara-st

Ja sam radila test dan prije bete. Jucer.

----------


## Lara-st

Ne znam zasto se ne prikazuje cijela poruka... Bar ja ne vidim.
Uglavnom, vracene su mi treci dan 2 morule.

----------


## željkica

Biska ocito nema pravila ja sad zadnja dva puta imala osjecaj to je to jer sam imala sve simptome kao kad sam ostala trudna a ono nista očito psiha odradi svoje sad nemam nista ili ne zelim proucavat ne znam vise ni sama.....umorna sam,ti bi mogla za dva dana napravit test!Lara cestitam drzim fige za veliku betu,kad je vadis?

----------


## Lara-st

Jutros izvadjena. Sad cekam nalaze...

----------


## biska

> Biska ocito nema pravila ja sad zadnja dva puta imala osjecaj to je to jer sam imala sve simptome kao kad sam ostala trudna a ono nista očito psiha odradi svoje sad nemam nista ili ne zelim proucavat ne znam vise ni sama.....umorna sam,ti bi mogla za dva dana napravit test!Lara cestitam drzim fige za veliku betu,kad je vadis?


Željkice, i ja sam baš umorna od proučavanja simptoma... samo se još više stresiram.
Razmišljala sam o vađenju bete na 9 ili 10 dnt. Jel to prerano?

----------


## Gabi25

Biska 10 dan nakon transfera blastice nije prerano

----------


## 1latica

Lara čestitam, držim fige za lijepu betu  :Very Happy: 
Željkice ideš sutra vadit betu ili ćeš piškit testić? Sretno  :Smile: 
Biska ako si nestrpljiva otiđi i ti vadit betu, ako si trudna, pokazati će.
Koje uzbuđenje na Rodi, sretno svima.

----------


## željkica

Sutra mi je 11 dnt jel mi rano za test?transfer je bio 3 dan

----------


## 1latica

Kod mene je 12dpt pokazalo na kinezu. Ako možeš čekati, sačekaj još koji dan.

----------


## sanjka

> Sutra mi je 11 dnt jel mi rano za test?transfer je bio 3 dan


željkica,
Ja sam imala poz.test 10 dnt dvodnevnog embrija.
I to jasno vidljiv pozitivan test kao sto je kod latice (pogledaj sliku)!!
Tako da sto se toga tice mozes slobodno napraviti test ako cim prije zelis znati na cemu si.
Sretno

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice meni je dva puta na 11 dnt trodnevnog bio pozitivan
zapravo, zadnji put na 10 dnt
gravignost uvijek

----------


## željkica

Onda da napravim sutra mozda budem tvoje srece!

----------


## 1latica

Lara jel gotov nalaz????
Željkice, hajde nas razveseli sutra stupićima na testu  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Bi rado al sumljam...... i ja non stop gledam i cekam jel javila betu!Latice jel nastavljas ic kod dr P. odnosno kod njega vodit trudnocu?

----------


## Lara-st

384!!

----------


## željkica

Super!Čestitam! !!!!!!

----------


## 1latica

Lara superrrr beta  :Very Happy: 
Željkice, idem idući tjedan na prvi pregled kod dr. P, al ću trudnoću voditi kod svog soc. gina.

----------


## Lara-st

Hvala!! U pon. ponavljam, nadam se pravilnom dupliranju. Sretno svima!

----------


## sanjka

> 384!!


Cestitam!! Koji dan transfera si danas?
Ti si bila na femari ili?? Nuspojave??

----------


## Lara-st

14 dnt. Da, bila sam na Femari. Skroz dobro sam je podnila, jedino na momente vrucina. Al sve u svemu ok.

----------


## biska

Wooow, cestitam Lara!!!! 
Drzim fige za super duplanje!
Uzivaj, veseli se  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Cure moja beta 11dnt 283. Dakle ravno prije 48h je bila 130. Dupla jest, to je ok?

----------


## Zenii

Laine, to je super, čestitam!
Željkica, ako se ohrabriš danas na test držim  :fige:  za plusić

----------


## laine

Hvala. Ajd meni je malkice lakše, željkice sada ti, držim fige!!!

----------


## Lara-st

Laine, bravo, cestitam!! 
Jel moras opet vadit ili cekas uzv?

----------


## biska

Otisla sam jutros vaditi betu iako je dosta rano, jer se nisam htjela izludivati pisanjem testova.
9 dnt blastica, beta je 65,8.
To bi moglo biti ok, jel tak?  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Laine čestitam! Ja cu pricekat jos koji dan al testvsam kupila.

----------


## laine

Biska ne zamaraj se s vrijednostima bitno je da se za dva dana podupla. A ja sam čula da na 14 dan od ovulacije (kao što je tebi) da je dobro sve iznad 50.
Željkice svaka čast na strpljenju.

----------


## 1latica

Laine i biska, super su bete, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Sretno vam dalje
Željkice  :fige:

----------


## Sybila

Cure čestitam!  :Very Happy:  
Najbolja je ova jesen, post-more bebe se primaju sve odreda, sunce radi svoje  :Smile:  
željkice još sitnooo  :Smile:  

ps. curke, za mene se tu na poslu proširila priča (od nadređenih nadređenima) da sam išla na bolovanje jer sam išla pobaciti  :Shock:  zli jezici uvijek rade.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## paty

Dobra ti je beta.moja je bila 10 dan 7st 42 .danas mala ima 1.5g

----------


## Yarmmai

ajme koliko dobrih vijesti! Čestitam svima!
Ja sam isto čekalica. Danas mi je 5dnt, dva trodnvna 6stanična. Simptome nemam nikakve. Osim što se od duphastona oprištavim  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Sybila, i ja mislim da je to dobrim dijelom do sunca, odmora i opustanja. Mi smo namjerno kasno isli na more i odmah hvatali sljedeci ciklus za fet.
Jos sam u soku, napokon znam da mogu zatrudnjeti  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## laine

Sybila ljudi su zlo, ja na poslu nisam rekla osim par osoba a za sve ostale sam izmislila neke dijagnoze tako da ne izmišljaju a opet da ne znaju istinu.
Baš mi je drago vidjet toliko uspjeha, samo da nam je tako do kraja. Željkice jesi još strpljiva?  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Sybila joj zločestih ljudi, ne mogu vjerovati da takve gluposti i neistinite šire  :Sad: 
Željkice ajde javi nam lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy: 
Ostale čekalice sretno od srca.

----------


## željkica

ma nocas su me probudili takvi bolovi za poludit pravi menstrualni rezalo u jajnicima.....ujutro odlucim napraviti test da vise ne pijem bezveze ljekove kad ono pojavila se druga crtica ne toliko  tamna ko kontrolna al je jasno vidljiva!sok!

----------


## biska

Zeljkica, tooooo!!!!
Cestitke od srca!

----------


## laine

Jeeej željkica, ni moje crte nisu bile tamne a beta 130 tak da to ne igra ulogu, bitno da je tu.
Ja nisam imala bolove ali od jučer me boli od lijevog jajnika preko kuka u nogu, nije jako ali već je neugodno jer ne prestaje i naravno sad paničarim.

----------


## 1latica

Željkiceeee pa čestitam, imala sam dobar osjećaj da će biti stupići kod tebe  :Very Happy: 
Pa pogledaj moj avatar (crta se slabo vidi), a sutra dan beta 400  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Evo da se pridruzim. Danas imam transfer. Svima cestitke na pozitivnim betama i lijepim plusicima.

----------


## LF2

Cure, čestitam....znala sam da će jesen bit bolja od onih vrućih dana i niskih tlakova  :Wink:  
Ja odmaram i dalje od mog neuspjelog drugog IVF u  sedmom mjesecu.
Čekam histeroskopiju u jedanaestom pa na treći. 
Malo ću se bavit sa sobom do tad, uzimati neke vitamine i rasteretiti si mozak.

----------


## Zenii

Željkica jeeeej, navijam za veliku betu

----------


## željkica

U pon vadim betu pa cemo vidit,jos sam sva rezervirana.

----------


## Bluebella

Čestitam zeljkica i navijam za veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Da se i ja pridružim ovom ranojesenskom vlakiću- 10dnt dvije blastice iz FET-a Beta je bila 297, 12. dan 817 :Smile:  sad čekamo uzv da vidimo da je li sve kako treba biti. 
Inače, ovi smzlici su iz postupka u kojem smo dobili našu princezu koja sada ima 3,5 godine.  
Čestitam svim curama na pozitivnim betama! Sretno dalje!

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaa gabi i zeljkica cestitaaaaam!!!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Zaboravila napisati- a znam da svi poslije transfera vole to citati. Ja sam i u prvoj trudnoći i u ovoj imala potpuno iste simptome- podrigivanje i smeđi iscjedak 6dnt, znaci 11dpo. Odmah sam posumnjala da bi to moglo biti to :Smile:  
A sto se tiče testova- večer prije bete od 297 test je bio pozitivan ali crtica je bila bljedunjava, ni blizu kontrolnoj, čak sam se bojala da nije biokemijska kad ono šok drugo jutro :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure čestitam!!! 
Gabi25, to curo!

----------


## željkica

Cure hvala na podrsci!!!Gabi čestitam!

----------


## 1latica

Gabi čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Sretno nam svima dalje, bome vlakić se puni  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ajme cestitam,vidim puno poznatih imena u 2.krugu  :Smile: 

Cuvajte mi mjesto u trudnicama,da i ja sto prije dodem

----------


## Sybila

Ajme divne vijesti curke!  :Smile:  čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
željkice, drago mi je da si "nešto napravila" pa da imamo super vijesti!  :Wink: 
sad će i veeelike bete i jaka srčeka  :Smile:  baš sam sretna zbog vas!

----------


## Yarmmai

Lijepe vijesti se vidim nastavljaju! Cestitam cure! Ovo daje nadu da ce nas se slijedeci tjedan jos pridruziti!

----------


## žužy

*željkice,Gabi*, :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam vam od sveg srca!!

----------


## željkica

Ja i dalje nemam nikakvih simptoma  trudnoce i naravno da sam u strahu!kakvo je stanje kod vas cure?

----------


## Sybila

Zeljkice, vecina zena nema pojma da je trudna kada je trudna toliko dugo kao ti  :Smile:  simptomi mogu biti blagi ili cak nikakvi, nista se ne brini, sve je to normalno!

----------


## Gabi25

Zeljkice ma nema simptoma pravih tako rano, mene su tek 2 dana iza bete počele malo boljeti sise, onako na dodir i bradavice su mi malo osjetljive. Povremeno me probode s lijeve ili desne strane i to je to. Ne brini, držim fige za lijepu betu! Sutra ideš vaditi?

----------


## željkica

Ma znam da je rano al lani sam imala biokemijsku pa sam u strahu,da ujutro idem vadim.jutros sam ponovila test plus se odmah pojavio ,al nakon nekih sat vremena je skoro nesta,pa me naravno i to zbunilo.

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, sve je to ok! cestitam!

----------


## željkica

Na krivo mjesto sam javila 94,5 je beta,mislim da je mala?!

----------


## Vrci

Koji ti je dnt?

----------


## željkica

14 dnt zato i kazem bojim se da opet nije biokemijska,u srijedu ponavljam.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, nema druge nego čekati nalaz za dva dana,
držim fige da se nastavi uredno duplirati  :fige:

----------


## Gabi25

> 14 dnt zato i kazem bojim se da opet nije biokemijska,u srijedu ponavljam.




Koji dan je bio transfer? Treći ili su bile blastice 5. dan?

----------


## željkica

Treci dan.

----------


## laine

Željkice nalaz ti je ok, nije to baš malo. Al nema ti druge nego čekat prekosutra. Ja čekam petak za uzv kao da mi je netko rekao čekaj 5 godina.

----------


## antony34

Zeljkice bit ce to ok. Ja imam jedno pitanje. Od danas dosta osjecam jajnik. Imam osjecaj ko da me skaklja jajnik. Neznam kako drukcije objasniti. Zasto ga tako osjecam?

----------


## Yarmmai

antony34 - mene cijelo vrijeme pika, škaklja jajnik i to samo lijevi - iako je desni dao više u ovoj aspiraciji.
mene danas brine nešto sasvim drugo, danas mi je 9dnt i boli me glava. Inače me glava uvijek boli dan prije nego što dobijem mengu, pa me sad strah da ću sutra dobiti. Imate li vi inače " bolnu glavu" u svoji PMSima?

----------


## antony34

Draga al ja nisam imala punkciju pa me sve jedno skaklja. Ja s glavoboljama nemam problema. Mene zna glava boljeti ako ne nosim lece inace ne. Meni je tek 3dnt. Gdje je 17-ti. Nacekat cu se ja jos. Vrijeme tako polako prolazi.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, od  :Heart:  ti želim uredno poduplanu betu danas.
Ostale cure držite se, navijam  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Latice puno ti hvala,evo bas cekam red za izvadit krv.

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, sretno!

----------


## Yarmmai

ma da, to sam i mislila - bez obzira na aspiraciju jajnici me pikaju i škakljaju. To mora da je od hormona (ja trenutno pijem duphaston), jer u ciklusima kad sam imala aspiraciju a nije došlo do transfera - jajnike nisam niti osjetila  :Smile:  I meni vrijeme jako sporo prolazi al zato smo tu da si kratimo vrijeme  :Smile: 
Nego, mene glava rastura  :Sad: , I inače me boli glava u PMS-u pa sam se odmah pobojala da je to kraj, al danas mi je dr. googl rekao da glavobolja može biti i rani znak trudnoće, pa sam ja odlučila  vjerovat njemu  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav, i u mene glava atrasno boljela, i u ovaj trudnoce isto tako napocetku boljela a sada povremeno...

----------


## 1latica

Yarmai, uopće se nemoj obazirat na simptome, glava me bolila u prvoj trudnoći,
ali i nakon FETa koji nije bio uspješan, tako da nema pravila. Sretno..
Željkice  :fige:   :fige:  čekam nestrpljivo s tobom  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

169, u petak moram ponovit.

----------


## antony34

Zeljkice bit ce to u redu vidjet ces. Dajte mi recite jesu li vas boljela prsa. Ja se ne smijem taknuti po njima. Do sad se nisam susretala s tim. Danas je 4dnt. Uzas kako su bolna.

----------


## Yarmmai

antony34 - da tako je i meni. Počelo je odmah kako sam počela piti duphastone (recimo progesteron). Do te mjere me boli, da kad navečer skinem grudnjak bi skoro plakala. Boli me okretati se dok spavam.

----------


## Ginger

aaaaaaa Gabiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  
tek sad vidim!! cestitam draga!!!
predivno!

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, ne mora biti bas tocno duplo

----------


## 1latica

> 169, u petak moram ponovit.


Koja igra živaca, držim fige i dalje  :fige:  samo nek i dalje uredno raste  :grouphug:

----------


## antony34

Yarmmai prije mj dana sam koristila utrice jer smo stopali vjesticu pa me prsa uopce nisu boljela. Mene tako bole da sam morala grudnjak staviti. Dok njega imam ne osjecam tako jako bol.

----------


## željkica

Da da kidanje živaca. ..a vidit cemo samo da mi se lanjski scenarij ne ponovi.

----------


## Zenii

Željkica, meni se tvoja beta čini ok, ne mora se nužno duplati, bitno je da pravilno raste.

----------


## željkica

I dr kaze da je ok al za svaku sigurnost da u petak ponovit da vidimo  jel i dalje raste.ma bit ce dobro mora ha ha samu sebe tješim!

----------


## antony34

Zeljkica bit ce to u redu vidjet ces.

----------


## biska

Danas sam ponovila betu, 14 dnt 2 blastice je 828!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Odlicna beta cestitam!!!!!

----------


## antony34

Biska cestitam.

----------


## Zenii

Biska, čestitam, super beta !

----------


## Sybila

Ma željkice, to je to  :Smile:  
biska čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Laine kako si,jesu prosli bolovi?

----------


## laine

Evo željkica čekam sutra na uzv, strah me za poludit. U utorak je bilo grozno od bolova, išla sam opet vadit betu, znači 15 dan od transfera, bila je 2357, brojka je ok, al bolovi su bili koma čak sam i hitnu zvala, u principu ak se ne previjaš od boli i nema krvarenja nemoj doć i onda od jučer kao odrezano, sve prestalo, ali baš sve, i sise i bol i grčevi, danas kao da nikad niš nije bilo. Štrikam do sutra. Kako si ti?

----------


## željkica

Isto u čekanju sutra,ponavljam betu, tesko je.....

----------


## Yarmmai

Biska - čestitam na beti!
željkica - meni se isto čini ok beta. Javi sutra kakva je beta. 
Ja isto sutra vadim betu, na 12dpt. Al nekako nemam dobar osjećaj. Osim što me užasno boli glava, jučer i danas smeđarim. Danas sam napravila doma testić - negativan. Tak da sutra idem samo po potvrdu da opet ništa. Osim, ako me slučajno sutra iznenadi.  :Smile:

----------


## booba

Žemskice! Pridružujem se isčekivanju!
Nama je danas 10 dpt 2 blastice... Službeno ću umrijeti od isčekivanja, a ako ne umrem, završit ću u ludari...  :drama: 
Simptome i imam i nemam. Nemrem ih i ne znam ih prepoznat...  :Sad: 
Test smo čvrsto odlučili NE radit, nego čekat betu u ponedjeljak! Nisam sigurna jel to dobra ili loša ideja... Kaj vi velite? 
Čitam uglavnom da ste sve više-manje piškile...  :Undecided: 
Svima šaljem brdooooooooo  :grouphug:

----------


## biska

> Evo željkica čekam sutra na uzv, strah me za poludit. U utorak je bilo grozno od bolova, išla sam opet vadit betu, znači 15 dan od transfera, bila je 2357, brojka je ok, al bolovi su bili koma čak sam i hitnu zvala, u principu ak se ne previjaš od boli i nema krvarenja nemoj doć i onda od jučer kao odrezano, sve prestalo, ali baš sve, i sise i bol i grčevi, danas kao da nikad niš nije bilo. Štrikam do sutra. Kako si ti?


laine, i meni tako bude svako malo. osjetim jako duboke i bolne grčeve koji traju po par minuta pa popuste, pa opet krenu, pa sasvim stanu...
kaže ginekologica da to može biti rastezanje maternice uslijed ostvarene trudnoće.
doći će i taj uzv na red i vidjet ćeš da će sve biti u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Biska čestitam na superbeti.
Laine i ja sam sutra na pregledu, ne mogu od straha, samo da bude sve dobro i
da vidimo malo  :Heart: 
Željkica, nadam se da će sutra beta biti uduplana pa da malo odahneš  :Kiss: 
Yarmai jesi izvadila betu, javi nam  :fige: 
Ostale cure sretno svima

----------


## željkica

Latice i Laine sretno sutra na pregledima!

----------


## laine

Željkice hvala i tebi sretno s betom i javi nam!!

----------


## Yarmmai

i ovaj postupak nije uspio. Beta <0,1

----------


## biska

Yarmmai, zao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Yurmmai zaomi je:'(:'(:'(

----------


## željkica

Yurmami zao mi je!Moja danasnja beta je 304,pravilno je narasla sad cemo vidit sta ce bit dalje uzv mi je za 10 dana mislim da cu skrenut do tad!

----------


## antony34

Zeljkica super. Znam da je to daleko al brzo ce to. Meni danas tek 6dnt. Ko ce docekati 17.10 i meni uzas sporo dani idu. Jedino neznam zasto me jajnik stalno skaklja i prsa jos lude bole nek prije dva dana.

----------


## Yarmmai

željkica, bravo na beti! živce u kanticu do ultrazvuka. Biti će to sve super!

----------


## Sybila

Yarmmai žao mi je  :Sad:  

željkica super!  :Very Happy:  sad ćemo tebe navoditi za primjer niske bete koja je završila super kad druge cure budu paničarile zbog toga  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Sybila bas si draga!ja cu se tek za 10-tak dana opustiti  kad prode uzv!Di su nam Latica i Laine??

----------


## laine

Yarmai žao mi je, ne znam koji ti je postupak al evo meni uspio četvrti, glavu gore! 
Željkice bravo!!!! Baš mi je drago. Moj uzv prošao ok, vidi se gestacijska u maternici i sve izgleda ok, za 3 tjedna ponovo da vidimo hoće li biti srčeka.

----------


## Gabi25

Laine za 3 tjedna uzv? Ja sam bila ovaj tjedan na 5+1 i vidijela se gestacijska vrećica sa zumanjcanom i za tjedan dana opet uzv da vidimo srčeko. 
Zeljkice držim fige da sve bude ok, i da brzo prođe vrijeme do uzv-a.

----------


## biska

I ja sam danas bila na uzv, vidi se 1 gestacijska vrecica i sve izgleda kako treba  :Smile: 
Sljedeci uzv je dogovoren za 10 dana

----------


## 1latica

Cure evo me tek došla, gužva kod ginekologa, imamo hrabro srce na 6+1. I molimo Boga da nam ovaj put čuva bebicu..
Tužnicama zagrljaj, zeljkica super beta napreduje, sada treba dočekati UZV. Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

1latica, diiivno!
I mi zeljno iscekujemo dan srceka  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Latice čestitam od srca i vjerujem da ce sve bit kako treba!

----------


## D&D

Cestitke Latica! I tebi Zeljkice..

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav svima! Cestitam friskim trudnicama!
Ja prijavljujem et 1 cetverostanicne mrve 2.dnp. transfer je bio u petak. Dakle danas san 2dnt valjda? Izasla sam iz štosa totalno

----------


## željkica

Mene danas bole jajnici odnosno vise lijevi probada neznam jel to normalno ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav svim curkama... dugo me nije bilo... prosli jos par neuspješnih postupaka ... no ne predajemo se. Od jucer čuvam tri male mrvice, rekla biologica jedan odličan, jedan vrlo dobar i jedan dobar ... pikam se s fragminom, pijem folacin, koristim utrice i odmaram... pa da vidimo kaj ce sad biti...

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav svim curkama... dugo me nije bilo... prosli jos par neuspješnih postupaka ... no ne predajemo se. Od jucer čuvam tri male mrvice, rekla biologica jedan odličan, jedan vrlo dobar i jedan dobar ... pikam se s fragminom, pijem folacin, koristim utrice i odmaram... pa da vidimo kaj ce sad biti...


Bernica sretno!!
Jesi jos u ivf poliklinici??

----------


## bernica

Nisam. Bili smo posvuda... i kod skvorca i kod simunica... sad smo u Vinogradskoj ...

----------


## Bond

Nisam ni ja dugo pisala ali vas pratim. Cestitke svim trudnicama i srecu svim cekalicama! 
Jucer transfer 2 odlicne blastice, sad cekanje 12 dana... 
bernica mi se cujemo hehe

----------


## sanjka

Bernica i Bond dal su vam savjetovali ili ste radile mozda hiseroskopiju nakon par neuspjesnih postupaka?

----------


## Bond

Nisu mi dali nista, nikakve druge pretrage. Ali jucer mi je dr rekao ako sad ne uspije da ce me poslat na dodatne pretrage. Ipak mi je ovo 7ivf.

----------


## sanjka

> Nisu mi dali nista, nikakve druge pretrage. Ali jucer mi je dr rekao ako sad ne uspije da ce me poslat na dodatne pretrage. Ipak mi je ovo 7ivf.


Ok. Ja iza sebe imam 4 postupka i sad namjeravam na svoju inicijativu privatno obaviti histeroskopiju i biopsiju endometrija pa mi je svako iskustvo dobro doslo.

----------


## bernica

Ja radila i biopsiju i Histero... sve ok i opet nije bilo rezultata... sad ćemo vidjeti kaj bu fragmin napravil ...

----------


## sanjka

> Ja radila i biopsiju i Histero... sve ok i opet nije bilo rezultata... sad ćemo vidjeti kaj bu fragmin napravil ...


Eto ko bi ga znao vise...al vrijedi pokusati.

----------


## biska

Krenulo je jutros nekakvo smedarenje, tako se bojim da necemo docekati nase srceko  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## željkica

> Krenulo je jutros nekakvo smedarenje, tako se bojim da necemo docekati nase srceko


Biska ja sam u svojoj trudnoci u početku smedarila tako da ti to nije nista cudno,ima dosta takvih slucaja...miruj nemoj nista radit i sve ce bit ok.Da budes mirnija nazovi  dr.

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav svim curama..
Biska i ja sam imala smeđarenje i to u dva navrata. Nekih destak dana poslije bete.. Sutra ulazim u 22 tjedan..

----------


## ljube555

Biska, samo pozitivno... Ja smedarila do 12tt svaki dan i u par navrata u 16tt ali beba bila borac i zadrzala se. I sada ima sest mjeseca .... I sada takoder pravi borac dok na rodila se. Samo pozivno i pozitivno. Cak sam betu vadila sedam puta da vidimo dal dupla se. Sretno draga!!!!!

----------


## biska

Hvala vam cure, divne ste!

----------


## mare157

Cure kad se ocekuje implantacija 4 stanicnog embrija 2dnp?? U petak je bio transfer. Da li to znaci da sam danas 3dpt?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure kad se ocekuje implantacija 4 stanicnog embrija 2dnp?? U petak je bio transfer. Da li to znaci da sam danas 3dpt?


Da, danas si 3 dnt.
Cini mi se da je meni Bauman rekao da implantacija dvodnevnog zapocinje 4 dnt i traje negdje tri dana.
Sto je se kod mene i pokazalo tako jer sam 9 dnt imala vec blagu sjenu na Gravignost testu.

----------


## biska

Ginekogica mi se ne javlja trenutno, pa da vas pitam kako uzeti utrice kod smedarenja - vaginalno ili oralno?

----------


## mare157

Sanjka hvala na odg. Tako sam nekako i mislila jer mi je tako i bilo u 1.trudnoci, ali se nisam bas mogla sjetiti. Ostati cu ja jos danas i sutra u zg pa u srijedu idem na put za doma (250km)

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka hvala na odg. Tako sam nekako i mislila jer mi je tako i bilo u 1.trudnoci, ali se nisam bas mogla sjetiti. Ostati cu ja jos danas i sutra u zg pa u srijedu idem na put za doma (250km)


Pa kad vec do sad nisi otisla onda tako i napravi. A znas i sama da nema pravila al valjda je covjek tako mirniji i savjest mu je cista da das sve od sebe.
Sretno mare  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Ginekogica mi se ne javlja trenutno, pa da vas pitam kako uzeti utrice kod smedarenja - vaginalno ili oralno?


Biska ja ti nisam sigurna sto posto al mislim da smijes vaginalno ako je smedjkasto a kad je bas krvarenje ono crveno onda oralno ili cak depo injekcije progesterona.
Nadam se da ce se netko iskusniji javiti.

----------


## biska

> Biska ja ti nisam sigurna sto posto al mislim da smijes vaginalno ako je smedjkasto a kad je bas krvarenje ono crveno onda oralno ili cak depo injekcije progesterona.
> Nadam se da ce se netko iskusniji javiti.


sanjka, hvala ti. Evo upravo mi je i ginekologica odgovorila isto tako.
Tako bi voljela biti optimisticna, ne bi ustala iz kreveta sljedeca 2 mjeseca ako treba, ali imam tako los osjecaj jer kod mene nikad nije bilo spottinga, impantacijskog krvarenja ili neceg slicnog. Kad je smedarenje krenulo, to je uvijek bila m. A i osjecam onu poznatu nelagodu u trbuhu i ledima...
Kamo srece da grijesim!

----------


## mare157

> Pa kad vec do sad nisi otisla onda tako i napravi. A znas i sama da nema pravila al valjda je covjek tako mirniji i savjest mu je cista da das sve od sebe.
> Sretno mare


Hvalaaaa!!
Ma i u dobitnom postupku sam ostala mirovati iako sam i tri puta prije mirovala pa nije uspjelo. Znam da nema garancije ali meni je tako lakse, bar znam da sam se do kraja potrudila da uspije. Sad samo treba izdrzati do testa. Iako mislim da cu i ranije znati. Ako sise ostanu napuhane, to je to  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> sanjka, hvala ti. Evo upravo mi je i ginekologica odgovorila isto tako.
> Tako bi voljela biti optimisticna, ne bi ustala iz kreveta sljedeca 2 mjeseca ako treba, ali imam tako los osjecaj jer kod mene nikad nije bilo spottinga, impantacijskog krvarenja ili neceg slicnog. Kad je smedarenje krenulo, to je uvijek bila m. A i osjecam onu poznatu nelagodu u trbuhu i ledima...
> Kamo srece da grijesim!


Cek ti si ono vec vadila betu i cekas prvi uz ili??

----------


## biska

Bila sam na uzv u petak, 4+3 tjedan, vidjela se 1 gv, sljedeci uzv je bio planiran 17.10.

----------


## sanjka

> Bila sam na uzv u petak, 4+3 tjedan, vidjela se 1 gv, sljedeci uzv je bio planiran 17.10.


Biska ako si doma probaj se malo primiriti i lezi.
Ako ces biti mirnija odi prije privatno na uz ako ti je ovo zakazano kod soc.gina.

----------


## 1latica

Biska draga, samo koristi redovito terapiju i ne mrdaj iz kreveta.. Imala sam
smeđarenje dva dana i evo sve je ok.
Ti si u petak bila ne UZV? Ako da, onda ti ne bi preporučila ponovno da te pregledavaju,
jer je još rano za srce.
Željkica, kako si danas, boli li jajnik i dalje ili je bolje??
Ostalim curama sretno  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Vidjet cu sada kako ce se ovo razvijati, imam divnu soc gin s kojom nije problem dogovoriti promjenu termina uzv. Doma sam, lezim i ne mrdam nikuda.
Cure koje ste imale iskustva sa smedarenjem - je li ono bilo praceno s napetosti u trbuhu ili niste osjetile promjene?

----------


## biska

> Biska draga, samo koristi redovito terapiju i ne mrdaj iz kreveta.. Imala sam
> smeđarenje dva dana i evo sve je ok.
> Ti si u petak bila ne UZV? 
> Željkica, kako si danas, boli li jajnik i dalje ili je bolje??
> Ostalim curama sretno


Latice, da u petak je bio uzv, vidjela se 1 gestacijska vrecica, ginekologica je rekla kako je jos prerano da se vidi ista drugo. Bila je zadovoljna videnim...

Hvala ti na podrsci  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

Bernica i Bond....mislim da sam bila s vama u sobi u subotu, Vinogradska.Jedna lijevo,jedna desno,hm,hm....meni je bio prvi ICSI.

----------


## željkica

Latice,danas je dobro,zvala sam ja jucer dr kaze da je to normalno glavno da nema krvi.

----------


## laine

Cure imam dilemu pa ako mi možete pomoći. Na uzv u petak 4+6 smo vidjeli gestacijsku. Dr je rekla da se vidimo za tri tjedna, dva puta je ponovila, ali kad smo razgovarale o datumima, nije imala kalendar pa je rekla 19og. To je za tjedan i pol i tad bi bila 6+4. Da li da odem tada ili da pričekam još tjedan pa da budem 7+4. Ne bi se htjela stresirat da se srce još ne vidi. Kako bi vi postupile?

----------


## Katjuša

> Vidjet cu sada kako ce se ovo razvijati, imam divnu soc gin s kojom nije problem dogovoriti promjenu termina uzv. Doma sam, lezim i ne mrdam nikuda.
> Cure koje ste imale iskustva sa smedarenjem - je li ono bilo praceno s napetosti u trbuhu ili niste osjetile promjene?


*biska* ja sam od popišanog plusa smeđarila i krvarila, baš crvena krv. Vadila sam betu jedno 5-6 puta koja je uredno rasla. Krvarenje je trajalo skoro dva tjedna i onda čak i kasnije je znalo zasmeđiti koji put. Imala sam trbuhobolju i križobolju kad i kad bi mengu imala, ležala sam pod dekicom i stalno se bojala kako će sve završiti i sa strahom i mukom išla na wc. Na kraju sve stalo i bilo ok, sutra punim 25 tt.
Isto sam u prošlim postupcima nakon transfera procurila već 8 ili 9dpt, unatoč uzimanju progesterona.
Lagano miruj, uzimaj utriće i sretno! Vjerujem da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## booba

Ja se prijavljujem sa tužnom viješću... danas 14 dnt 2 blastice, beta negativna... Kad sam ugledala nalaz, mislila sam da ću umrijeti...  :Sad:  Ovo nam je bio prvi IVF/ICSI... No preživjet ćemo, valjda... Odmah nakon nalaza dobili smo novi termin za konzultacije u 11. mjesecu. Pa bumo ispočetka... Svim čekalicama bete, želim sreću!

----------


## 1latica

Laine, evo moje iskustvo: prvi put smo čuli srce sa 6+0, sada sa 6+1. 
Ti kako hoćeš, sretnoo  :Smile: 
Željikce, super da je bolje, samo hrabro do pregleda  :Kiss: 
Biska, drob me i sada, iako ne smeđarim, povremeno boli kao u PMSu,
tako da je to normalno.

----------


## bernica

Zlatar Bistrica?!? Kak ti ide? Na bolovanju si? Meni vreme ko da je stalo... vecinom odmaram, neksj malo raduckam po kući i tak...

----------


## bernica

Ovo prvo je trebalo ici ko privatna poruka a završilo je tu... Sory Mimi... neda mi poslati ti poruku...

----------


## Inesz

> Cure imam dilemu pa ako mi možete pomoći. Na uzv u petak 4+6 smo vidjeli gestacijsku. Dr je rekla da se vidimo za tri tjedna, dva puta je ponovila, ali kad smo razgovarale o datumima, nije imala kalendar pa je rekla 19og. To je za tjedan i pol i tad bi bila 6+4. Da li da odem tada ili da pričekam još tjedan pa da budem 7+4. Ne bi se htjela stresirat da se srce još ne vidi. Kako bi vi postupile?


Laine, sretno!
mislim da su ti ok oba termina. ako možeš čekati  :Smile:  odi na 7+4... do 7 tt bi se trebala vidjeti srčana akcija
kod nas:
5+6 tt vidjela se gestacijska i žumančana
6+5 tt embrionalni odijek od 4 mm i uredna srčana akcija

----------


## Bond

Mimi1010 hehe jesmo,ja sam ona desno od tebe  :Smile:  kak si ti,kak se osjecas i da li mirujes?

----------


## željkica

Cure da vas pitam jel bi ja trebala vec sad ic kontrolirat Tsh?inace sam na eut. od 100.

----------


## Mimi1010

Ooo bila sam u pravu,vi ste

----------


## Mimi1010

Ok.sam.Mirovala subotu u nedjelju.Danas nesto po kuci,nista tesko,pa opet lezeci polozaj i tako.Kak ste vi?

----------


## Bond

Zeljkica..najbolje pitaj dr .ja sam operirala stitnjacu al ne pijem nista...al ako ostanem trudna odma idem vadit tsh. 
Mimi ja isto lezim,hodam malo po kuci al nis ne radim. Za sad je neki mir,nis ne osjecam.

----------


## LF2

> Nisu mi dali nista, nikakve druge pretrage. Ali jucer mi je dr rekao ako sad ne uspije da ce me poslat na dodatne pretrage. Ipak mi je ovo 7ivf.


Oprosti što upadam, samo me zanima nakon 7ivf što sve od pretraga nisi radila?  Čisto informativno me zanima kolko puta moramo isprobavati dok nas ne pošalju na dodatne pretrage. I pod dodatne koje to? Tipa, kariogram, trombofilije, hormoni, histeroskopiju? 
Kad smo već kod histeroskopije, cure koje ste bile...Jel vam pomoglo?

----------


## Mimi1010

Imam pitanje.Pretpostavljam da uputnicu za betu trazimo od svog ginekologa? A vidim da i ponavljate betu da se vidi pravilno duplanje.Jel to onda svaki put gin.mora dati novu uputnicu ili ide na ovu jednu-prvu?

----------


## laine

Mimi ako u bolnici imaš d1 uputnicu onda su ti oni dužni dat za betu, ako ne, onda tvoj ginić. Za svako vađenje ti treba nova uputnica.

----------


## Mimi1010

Ufff da imam, pa mislim da imamo sve, to je tako lakše..., Al meni to nitko od sestara dolje nije rekao kad sam bila na transferu,. Pa kaj nisu odmah dale onda. Još ja pitam jel mogu kod sebe to izvadit jer sam udaljeno 50 km od Zg, pa da nejdem samo radi toga dolje. Bernica i Bond kako vi?

----------


## Cosmo90

Cure, molim pomoć. Danas mi je 6dnt, 2 blastociste 5dana. Prvi put sam bila na fet-u. Dali mogu vaditi betu 9dnt? Ili da cekam 12-13dnt?

----------


## Bond

Mimi odi kod svog ginica da ti da uputnicu za betu. Ja uvijek idem kod njega,nikad ne idem u bolnicu po nju. 
Ja sam dobro,premda na momente osjecam lagan pritisak ko da cu dobit mengu.  A ti? 
LF2 ja sam do sad uvijek radila normalne pretrage koje se traze za ivf (hormone,hiv1,2, briseve,papa). Nista drugo..trazila sam ja i laparoskopiju i trombofiliju ali mi nisu htjeli dat(rekli netreba meni to). Imala sam 2biokemijske,pa je sad tek dr reko da ce me poslat ako ne uspije  :Sad:

----------


## Mimi1010

Ma tako cu i napravit.Mene nist ne boli,tak da neznam kaj da mislim,al mislim si da je jos rano...

----------


## booba

Pridružujem se sa tužnim vijestima... Nama je jučer, 14 dnt 2 blastice beta bila negativna... Ovo nam je bio prvi IVF/ICSI, nažalost neuspješni... Sad ćemo probati pokupiti komadiće nakon jučerašnjeg raspada našeg svijeta i krenuti ispočetka... Nadam se, sljedeći put, uspješno! 
Zanima me curke koje iza sebe imate neuspješne pokušaje, kad ste dobile mengu nakon negativne bete?

----------


## bernica

Betu vadim tu u Vz, tražim upitnicu kod svog ginica. Nazalost nisam je bas često ponavljala ...

----------


## Mimi1010

Ovog puta cemo sve ici na ponavljanje

----------


## biska

Evo i mene s novostima. Jutros mi se smedarenje smanjilo, te cak stalo na par sati (taman sam se opet ponadala). Malo prije sam bila na wc-u i vidim da je krenula svjeza krv sa ugruscima  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Nije me los osjecaj prevario nazalost.
Sa smedarenjem su nestali oni sitni simptomi poput pospanosti, podrigivanja i osjetljivih desni... to me nekako najvise uvjerilo.
Barem smo ovaj puta par dana uzivali...

----------


## bubekica

Biska, tebi je potvrdjena trudnoca ako se ne varam?
Na tvom mjestu bih otisla na hitnu. Moguce je da je neki hematom pa ce ti dati terapiju. Nemoj otpisati na svoju ruku, molim te. Nedavno mi je prijateljica mozda bas zbog toga imala spontani...

----------


## biska

Javila sam se ginekologici pitati sto da radim i rekla je nastaviti s mirovanjem i terapijom. Nije me uputila na hitnu. Koju terapiju daju za hematom? Trenutno uzimam utrogestan 3x2, estrofem 2x2 i prednison

----------


## željkica

Ja bi isto poslušala bubekicin savjet,nadam se da će sve biti dobro!

----------


## željkica

Biska kakvo je stanje?

----------


## biska

Zeljkice, hvala sto brines. Nemam s kime razgovarati o svemu, lezim sama doma i pokusavam ne razmisljati sto je naravno nemoguce.
Krvarila sam crvenu krv s ugruscima jucer popodne i dio noci. Sada se opet sve svelo na smedji iscjedak. Upute su mi mirovanje i nastavak terapije, no ne znam koliko smisla ima cekati ponedjeljak za uzv. Sklonija sam petku jer mislim da sam izgubila bebicu, nemam vise apsolutno nikakvih simptoma od ponedjeljka, pa bi htjela konacnu potvrdu da se mogu sabrati i krenuti dalje.
Kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## biska

Sutra ujutro idem vaditi betu, a popodne na uzv da sto prije zavrsim ovo poglavlje.
Cure, neka vas sve ovih dana docekaju dobre vijesti! Svaki plusic, beta i srceko jako ce me razveseliti  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

:Smile: .Zao mi je.

----------


## željkica

Biska pisi tu sve smo tu za tebe,nadam se da ces nam sutra ipak javit dobre vijesti.

----------


## Bond

Biska da sam ja na tvom mjestu ja bi otisla na hitnu i vidjelo bi se odmah sta je...ja nebi cekala.
Mimi kako si ti?jel imas kakvih simptoma? Ja neznam kaj da mislim, cijelo popodne mi u trbuhu pritisak ko da cu svaki cas procurit, neki put i bas jako...a tek je 4dnt...nikad mi tako nije bilo..necu valjda dobit m..bas me to bedira.

----------


## mare157

Biska ja bi kao Bond na hitnu i da se vidi sta je. Moja prijateljica je od 6.-8. Tjedna provela u bolnici radi krvarenja s blizancima iz ivf-a. Nisu joj ni uzv mogli napraviti, ali dali su joj neku terapiju, bebe su se zadrzale i eto danas imaju 6 godina. A ti samo pisi sve sto te muci, zato smo tu.

----------


## mare157

> Biska da sam ja na tvom mjestu ja bi otisla na hitnu i vidjelo bi se odmah sta je...ja nebi cekala.
> Mimi kako si ti?jel imas kakvih simptoma? Ja neznam kaj da mislim, cijelo popodne mi u trbuhu pritisak ko da cu svaki cas procurit, neki put i bas jako...a tek je 4dnt...nikad mi tako nije bilo..necu valjda dobit m..bas me to bedira.


Ako je bio transfer blastice ili 3.dan ti si draga trudna. Ja sam u 1.trudnoci imala pravi pms tocno 5dnt sa embrijima 2dnp. Znala sam da sam trudna. Danas sam opet tocno 5dnt i nemam simptome tako da sam skoro sigurna da nista od ovog postupka  :Undecided:

----------


## brar

Imam pitanje. Iza mene je jedan neuspješan IVF i jedan neuspješan FET. Nisam ostajala trudna, ma koliko god se trudili. Ovulaciju sam imala možda par puta u životu (bar koliko se sjećam). Sad bih opet trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom (iako sam rekla da neću), a nikako mi se ne da opet sve to prolaziti. Prošli mjesec me slomila ta negativna beta. Jako sam se zainatila sama sebi i krenula prirodnim putem u borbu protiv neplodnosti  :Smile: . Od tada, vrkutu pijem svaki dan. Barem pola litre. Uzimam D vitamin, cink, magnezij, pravim smoothie, i evo upravo sam izašla iz wc-a sretna k'o malo prase. Sluz do koljena  :Klap:  . Moje pitanje je: što ako nekim čudom ovaj put ostanem trudna, a krenem sa stimulacijom? Koliko je to štetno? Koliko ti Menopuri i Gonali mogu naštetiti plodu u tako ranoj fazi?

----------


## fuksija

Bok svima
Evo i ja se prijavljujem..opet,nakon dugo vremena
U 2.mj sam zatrudnila nakon 4.puta (iz feta) i imala spontani vrlo brzo..u 6.tjednu..strasno iskustvo..skoro sam i sepsu dobila
Uglavnom, nakon toga sam u 5.mj opet isla na stimulirani, zamrznuli smo dva embrija s namjerom da opet idemo na fet jer nam je tako zadnji put uspjelo ali sljedeći mjesec sam imala cistu il tak nes pa smo to propustili..onda sam otkrila da imam veliki polip u sinusu pa sam to morala operirati a evo sada smo opet isli na fet i sad cekam..fet je bio u subotu, dakle sad bi bio 4.dnt..vec se ubijam od dosade..nikad ne znam koliko zapravo trebam mirovati, da li pretjerujem ili ne..bojim se da nesto ne napravim krivo pa sam i previse oprezna..cijele dane lezim..ne kuham,ne cistim..prosecem pesa i to je to  :Smile:  bojim se dana kad cu opet raditi test, sad mi je vec 5.put i stvarno je sve teze i teze..kako vi izdržavate to vrijeme do bete? Meni se cini da vrijeme nikad nije prolazilo sporije..znam da se trebam zabaviti necime, citam knjige i tako ali svejedno ne znam hocu li imati snage pogledati opet onaj testic odnosno betu..bojim se rezultata  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Brar..ne razumijem, pa neces kretati u stimulaciju trudna..doktor te pregleda uzv i kad utvrdi da je sve ok (da nisi trudna) onda se krece s postupkom  :Wink:  a ako mislis krenuti u stimulaciju i dalje imati odnose, to mozda ne bi bilo zgodno.. Ako se odlucis za stimulaciju onda taj ciklus nemojte imati odnose, bar ne u plodne dane, da ne bi jos imali dvojceke, trojceke i tako  :Wink:

----------


## brar

Ja u stimulaciju krećem za par dana... A danas su mi plodni dani. Ne može ustanoviti trudnoću nikako...

----------


## Gabi25

Brar sa kojom vrstom stimulacije krećeš kroz par dana?

----------


## Bond

Mare meni je danas 4dnt 2 blastice(5dan). Mjerila sam i temp malo prije i 37.4, uffff neznam kaj da mislim...di je jos 12dnt za betu uh...
Ovo mi je 7ivf i nikad mi ovako nije bilo,a imala sam i 2 biokemijske. Popila sam si normabelcek za smirenje pa cu vidit kaj ce biti sutra.

----------


## LF2

Brar? Kaj kreces da stimulacijom prije očekivane menge? Koja terapija?

----------


## mare157

> Mare meni je danas 4dnt 2 blastice(5dan). Mjerila sam i temp malo prije i 37.4, uffff neznam kaj da mislim...di je jos 12dnt za betu uh...
> Ovo mi je 7ivf i nikad mi ovako nije bilo,a imala sam i 2 biokemijske. Popila sam si normabelcek za smirenje pa cu vidit kaj ce biti sutra.


Ma to ti je to sigurno. Ulovili su se i maternica luduje. Pomalo, lako je izdrzati 12 dana, treba nakon toga izdrzati jos 9 mjeseci!!! Jedva cekam tvoju betu!  :Wink:  kad vadis krv?

----------


## Bond

Mare iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi!  :Wink:  betu vadim tek 20.10. Vjecnost do tad... al radit cu ja testic u subotu il nedjelju..joj jedva cekam

----------


## Mimi1010

Bond zbilja ti drzim fige!!!! Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma.Tj.prvi mi je put pa nit neznam jel kaj simptom ili nije i s cime usporedit.Zna mi se onak malo zavrtjet kad ustanem i malo jucer nesto dolje nesto kao hm....pa znate.

----------


## bernica

Bond... trudna si... sto posto... kod mene sve nekak pomalo... sise kao bubre i osjećam ih ... dole skroz lagani pritisak, temp stalno oko 37... ali nakon 8.mog puta... vise ne vjerujem ni u simptome ni u nista dok ne vidim betu na papiru... brar mislim da ne postoji mogućnost da u normalnu stimulaciju kreneš trudna jer se kreće s drugim danom ciklusa... znaci moras prokrvariti normalno da bi krenula.. ako budes trudna najvj to krvarenje nebude ni doslo ili bude drugačije... kak znas da su ti danas plodni dani? Samo po sluzi je to tesko zaključiti... probaj sa lh trakicama

----------


## booba

> Cure, molim pomoć. Danas mi je 6dnt, 2 blastociste 5dana. Prvi put sam bila na fet-u. Dali mogu vaditi betu 9dnt? Ili da cekam 12-13dnt?


Cosmo90 i nama je bio prvi IVF/ICSI. Mi smo vadili betu 14 dnt 2 blastice. Nažalost bila je negatiivna... Nama su svi, ali baš svi rekli "nemojte ništa raditi prije 14 dana. Ni test ni betu". Tako smo se i ponašali. Na kraju je ispalo da je to tako bilo i bolje, jer da smo radili test, koji bi bio negativan i onda betu, koja je bila negativna, to bi bilo dvostruko razočaranje...  :Sad:  Ja ti savjetujem, miruj i čekaj dan koji su ti rekli... Iako vjerujem da ćeš poludit... Drži se!  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Bernica, brar je rekla da bi krenula sa stimulacijom jos prije kraja menstruacijskog ciklusa, odnosno prije početka novog, u tome je problem..
Bond,stvarno si hrabra ako vec ovu nedjelju misliš raditi test  :Smile:  mislim da smo u istoj fazi negdje, meni je 5.dnt, 21.10. moram vaditi betu i uopce nemam hrabrosti raditi test..prije sam jedva cekala da ga napravim, da saznam rezultat,ali sada nakon toliko minusa bojim se i pogledati..

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo jedne divne vijesti.Nema veze s temom al ipak divno za cuti.Upravo se cula s frendicom koja se nedavno udala,i veli ona meni da je trudna 6 tjedana i to od prvog puta!!! Kao probali da vide i opa. Eto cuda se dogadaju.Drzim nam svima fige.

----------


## mare157

Cure ja sam točno znala kad sam napokon ostala trudna. Vratili smo 2 embrija 2.dan i nakon 4-5 dana od transfera cice su i dalje ostale tvrde i krenuli su bolovi u maternici kao kod pms-a. Bila sam sigurna da sam trudna i rekla sam mužu da je to to, ali bi me na momenat ulovio strah jer sam se bojala i pomisliti da je to napokon to!
Ako se pojave jako bolovi u maternici 7-8 dana nakon punkcije bez obzira šta vrate nazad, ako cice ostanu kao dva balona i nakon tog perioda, to je to! Zato sam sad i bedu jer eto kod mene svi ti simptomi polako nestaju, cice su blago napuhane, a bolovi u maternici jedva da i imam, ćak ponekad pomislim da ih umišljam od silne želje. 
Danas sam 6dnt i 8dnp i mislim da smo i ovaj postupak popušili...

----------


## mare157

E da, što se tiče Brar i stimulacije ja mislim da sam u Mariboru počinjala sa decapeptylom 10 dana prije očekivane menge, a kod Lucija sam isto seprefact sprey trebala aplicirati prije očekivane menge. Strogo nam je preporučeno da pazimo da ne dođe do trudnoće u tom ciklusu.

----------


## 1latica

Biska gdje si??? Kakvo je stanje danas?? Držim fige da si ipak
čula srce na UZV. Javi nam.
Željkice, još malo izdrži do pregleda  :Kiss: 
Ostale cure razveselite nas visokim betama, sretno svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## fuksija

Mimi1010, drago mi je da se veselis prijateljicinoj trudnoci, ali ne razumijem, da li je ona prirodno zatrudnila ili je isla na potpomognutu? Ako je prirodno, nije mi to neko cudo sorry  :Smile:  imam jednu frendicu koja je trudna vec s trecim djetetom (prirodno) i svaki put im je uspjelo iz prve  :Smile:  a imam i jednu koja ima endometriozu,bila i na operacijama,dok joj rekao da ce jedva zatrudniti,i isprve zatrudnica s blizancima  :Smile:  a meni nis pa nikak ne mogu, ah...

Mare157, ja sam vec prošla sve simptome i kad sam bila sigurna da sam trudna,nisam bila i obrnuto  :Smile:  tako da se nemoj bedirati..

----------


## željkica

Latice trudim se ne mislit iako je utorak brzo,ma nocas me probudila neka jaka bol trajalo 15 min nakon toga kao da nista nije bilo,sad samo lagano kao da cu dobit svaki cas.Kako si ti?I ja cekam bisku da se javi!

----------


## Mimi1010

Fuksija....frendica je prirodno ostala trudna.A ne znam kaj bi rekla.....to jednostavno nema pravila.Ja bas neznam za takve slucajeve.Sve frendice kad bi obznanile da su trudne ispostavilo se da su radile na tome par mjeseci. A jbg.mi smo sve u ovome i jako zelimoooo i znamo kada je vraceno i samo strepimo i zivcanimo.....A svi samo trube (pogotovo soc.gin-ima izuzetaka)...joj bude samo se opustite i ne citajte toliko internet (kad bi ju nekaj pitala zasto ne uspijevamo).Tako sam bar ja iskusila na svojoj pa sam ju tada i promjenila.

----------


## biska

Cure moje drage, dosla sam doma umorna i bolna pa se nisam odmah javila. Nismo docekali nase srceko ovaj puta, a nadam se da ce se organizam sada sam ocistiti da mozemo ponovno u miru skupiti snage (a i novceke) i krenuti dalje.
Unatoc ovom tuznom ishodu jako me tjesi i hrabri spoznaja da ipak mozemo. 
Ima nade  :Smile: 
Svim cekalicama, trudnicama i tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj i puno dobrih vibracija ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fuksija

Biska, jako mi je zao..

----------


## mare157

Biska jako, jako, jako mi je žao... Drži se, isplači i kreni opet. Samo s ustrajnosti ćemo sve stići do bebice!  :Heart: 

Fuksija mislim da možda ipak imaš pravo... Sad sam mjerila temperaturu jer ste mi bacile bubu u uho i ne vjerujući očitam točno 37,4!! Malo me bolucka maternica, ali ovo sad s temperaturom mi je baš dalo nadu. A danas sam sat vremena peglala uvijerena da nisam trudna! :Laughing:   Hoću li izdržati da pišnem test bar do nedjelje???

----------


## 1latica

Biska, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Šaljem poljubac  :Kiss: 
Željkice guram dan po dan, pazim na tlak, imam opet proteine u mokraći, pa sam luda od straha i tako, nikad mira.
Sretno u utorak, da vidiš hrabro srce na pregledu  :Kiss:

----------


## fuksija

Kao sto rekoh vec sam prosla sve moguce simptome i znam da nista nije sigurno i puno toga si i sugeriramo same ali opet ne mogu da ne osluskujem svoje tijelo..kad je zelja velika..osjetim da su mi prsa osjetljiva i da me jajnici boluckaju (a nisam bila na punkciji), tu i tam me nes probode i opet se nadam, mozda, mozda, a bojim se nadati... Ah...

----------


## željkica

Jutro cure!Biska zao mi je jako veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem! Fuksija drzim fige da je to to!Latice jel inace imas problema  s tlakom?Mene nocas opet probudila bol ne toliko jaka kao proslu noc ,vise neznam sta da mislim.

----------


## bernica

Znam fuksija kak je... i ja se bojim nadati nako 7 neuspjeha ali prirodno je nadati se... ja sam noćas imala prvi put u svim postupcima ko jake menstrualne grčeve zapravo vise pritisak. Sad se malo smirilo al jos su prisutni. Temp mi je 37 svako jutro... sise kak koji dan... danas mi je 5 dnt tri zametka starih 3 dana...Beta se čini jakooo daleko...

----------


## bernica

6dnt...

----------


## bubekica

Biska, jako mi je zao...
Cure, ne zelim ubijati nade, ali temp hoce biti povisena i od utrica. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## mare157

> Cure, ne zelim ubijati nade, ali temp hoce biti povisena i od utrica. 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!


Razmisljala sam jucer o tome da bi moglo biti od utrica. A nadam se da nije. Nema druge nego cekati. Jutros sam cak pušnula test koji je naravno negativan. Bilo bi cudo da nije 

Po otpusnom pismu trebam napraviti test 14 dana od aspiracije sto je u utorak. Mislim da cu se opustiti ovih 4 dana do utorka ujutro i uzivati doma u miru.

----------


## Cosmo90

Jutro cure! Jucer sam izvadila betu koja iznosi <0,100. Fet. Jucer je bio 8 dnt. Povod vađenja je bio test, koji sam radila jucer ujutro i vidjela je druga jako jako svijetla crta. Veselju nije bilo kraja. No sinoć, šok i nevjerica. Držim se još toga da je možda ipak bio rano. A opet, nije mi jasan test, pa Beta. Regularno vađenje je 19.10.-20.10. Molim pomoć, utjehu. Bilo što. Dali je moguće da ce Beta narasti?

----------


## 1latica

> Jutro cure!Biska zao mi je jako veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem! Fuksija drzim fige da je to to!Latice jel inace imas problema  s tlakom?Mene nocas opet probudila bol ne toliko jaka kao proslu noc ,vise neznam sta da mislim.


Željkice, inače nemam problema s tlakom ni proteinima, al čim ostenem trudna, proteini se pojave u mokraći.
Tlak je sada ok 110/70, al bio je takav i prošli put. Nakon 20tt se penjao lagano, al nije prešao 135/85. Svejedno nije dobro završilo
Tako da nemam pojma šta me sada čeka  :Undecided:

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro cure!Biska zao mi je jako veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem! Fuksija drzim fige da je to to!Latice jel inace imas problema  s tlakom?Mene nocas opet probudila bol ne toliko jaka kao proslu noc ,vise neznam sta da mislim.


Zeljkica kad ides ti na uz i koliko ce to biti tt.??

----------


## sanjka

Ja recimo nemam temperaturu niti od utrica niti od crinone gela.
Kod vracenih dvodnevnih embrija 4-stanicnih sam imala bolove (ne menga bolovi, nekak dugacije) i zatezanja od 4 dnt navecer je pocelo i sve do 8 dnt. 9 dnt apsolutno toga nije bilo al sam i to jutro pisnula test na kojem je se vidjela ma jedva sjena..10 dnt je to bio i te kako jasno vidljiva crtica i bolovi i zatezanje se opet pojavilo. 12 dnt beta 140 i nesto sitno.
Betu sam vecinom vadila kad sam ja to htjela jer mi je suludo cekati 15, 16 ili 17 dan. Htjela sam znati na cemu sam i da ne trosim bezveze terapiju i sam si produzavam mengu.
Moje misljenje je da dvodnevni i trodnevni embriji ako su se implantirali ce beta biti pozitivna 12 dan...za blastice 10 dan i nikada mi moj mpo dr nije rekao zasto sam isla prije vec je on rekao betu vaditi.

----------


## sanjka

> Razmisljala sam jucer o tome da bi moglo biti od utrica. A nadam se da nije. Nema druge nego cekati. Jutros sam cak pušnula test koji je naravno negativan. Bilo bi cudo da nije 
> 
> Po otpusnom pismu trebam napraviti test 14 dana od aspiracije sto je u utorak. Mislim da cu se opustiti ovih 4 dana do utorka ujutro i uzivati doma u miru.


Mare ti si danas 7 dnt. Ako se nesto dogadja danas ili sutra na 8 dnt bi mogla zavrsiti implantacija. To sto spominjes u utorak bi trebalo pokazati na testu i drzim fige  :Wink: 
Al ako imas testica kineza doma oni su zlo jer te mame da ih pisas stalno...bar ja tako  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkica kad ides ti na uz i koliko ce to biti tt.??


Idem u utorak a 19.9 mi je bio transfer.

----------


## sanjka

> Idem u utorak a 19.9 mi je bio transfer.


Znaci to ce od zm biti negdje 6+1 ili +2 a od transfera puna 4 t i dan. Zeljkic vibram da vidis srceko.
Betu nisi vise ponavljala??

----------


## sanjka

> Cure moje drage, dosla sam doma umorna i bolna pa se nisam odmah javila. Nismo docekali nase srceko ovaj puta, a nadam se da ce se organizam sada sam ocistiti da mozemo ponovno u miru skupiti snage (a i novceke) i krenuti dalje.
> Unatoc ovom tuznom ishodu jako me tjesi i hrabri spoznaja da ipak mozemo. 
> Ima nade 
> Svim cekalicama, trudnicama i tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj i puno dobrih vibracija ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tek sad vidim ovo  :Sad:  
Biska drz se.....zao mi je.

----------


## željkica

> Znaci to ce od zm biti negdje 6+1 ili +2 a od transfera puna 4 t i dan. Zeljkic vibram da vidis srceko.
> Betu nisi vise ponavljala??


Nisam ,bas me ovo izluđuje.

----------


## sanjka

> Nisam ,bas me ovo izluđuje.


Ma znam....igra zivaca za poluditi.

----------


## željkica

Neznam sta napraviti zvat dr ne zvat ,sad nista ne boli osim donjeg dijela leda al to uvik boli,zaboli me po noci i to uvijek u istu uru,cudno.hvala ti sta si tu!

----------


## sanjka

> Neznam sta napraviti zvat dr ne zvat ,sad nista ne boli osim donjeg dijela leda al to uvik boli,zaboli me po noci i to uvijek u istu uru,cudno.hvala ti sta si tu!


Ti si kod dr. Poljak u Cita jel tako??
Neznam ni sama sto bi ti predlozila. Ja kakva sam nazvala bi ga ( koliko mi se cini on je skroz ok) pa bi vidila s njim. U biti on tebi i danas ili sutra moze vec napravit uz da se vidi gv i zm dal je pravilna. Ja sam recimo isla tocno 3 tjedna od transfera na uz i bila je gv i zm. Tako da znam o cemu pricam..nebubam na pamet pa ti razmisli. Nemoj mislit da te nagovaram, samo ti pisem svoja iskustva i da prije znas na cemu si  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Da u dr Poljaka sam,zvala sam pricala sam sa sestrom kaze da to nije nista.....strpljen spasen!

----------


## sanjka

> Da u dr Poljaka sam,zvala sam pricala sam sa sestrom kaze da to nije nista.....strpljen spasen!


A nista onda ces se morati malo okupirati necim da ti brze vrijeme prodje. Znam da ce ti ovo sad biti dugo koooo pet godina.

----------


## biska

Cure, beta mi je jos uvijek jako visoka, upravo me ginekologica poslala u Petrovu da odluce sto ce. Sto mogu ocekivati? Kiretazu? Kako to izgleda?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, beta mi je jos uvijek jako visoka, upravo me ginekologica poslala u Petrovu da odluce sto ce. Sto mogu ocekivati? Kiretazu? Kako to izgleda?


Biska di si bila na uz??
Sigurno se nije culo srce??

----------


## biska

Nije vise nicega bilo, gestacijska se nije vidjela, a kamoli srce. Beta je danas 1424

----------


## sanjka

> Nije vise nicega bilo, gestacijska se nije vidjela, a kamoli srce. Beta je danas 1424


Tebi je na 14 dan beta bila 800 i nesto...to je bio 05.10.
To je prije 9 dana bilo. Beta kod nekoga jako sporo opada.
Odi na jos jedan uz pa vidi kakva je situacija.
Ako je bila gv i sada je nema predpostavljam da si se pocela sama cistiti. 
Ali bolje je svakako da odes kod dr.

----------


## biska

Hvala sanjka  :Kiss: 
Evo upravo cekam na pregled

----------


## 1latica

Biska, sretno draga. Javi nam se nakon pregleda. Iskreno se nadam da će te pustiti
doma da menga sama krene  :Kiss: 
Beta nije jako visoka, samo treba pratiti da pada.

----------


## fuksija

Da li ikoju od vas bole jajnici nakon ET?..ima li to veze sa trudnoćom ili je to od utrića?

----------


## booba

> Da li ikoju od vas bole jajnici nakon ET?..ima li to veze sa trudnoćom ili je to od utrića?


Fuksija, mene su boljeli jajnici... I osjećala sam svaki dan neki pritisak... I pikalo me nekaj svako malo... Ali, obzirom da je beta prošli tjedan bila negativna  :Sad: , pretpostavljam da nekaj nije bilo ok... Ne znam, ovo nam je bio prvi ivf/icsi, pa ne znam niti kako bi to izgledalo da su se mrvice primile... A i utrići sigurno imaju svoje prste u svemu.
Koji ti je dnt? Šaljem  :grouphug:

----------


## booba

Cosmo90, mi smo betu vadili ovaj tjedan, 14 dnt 2 blastice... Držali smo se onoga kaj su nam na sve strane govorili... Čekajte 14 dnt... Pa smo mi i čekali iako moram priznat da je bilo jaaaaaako teško  :Sad: . Ali tješili smo se time da ako se naše mrvice ne prime, tu ćemo tugu preživljavati samo jednom, nakon bete, bez dodatnog uzrujavanja sa testovima... Nažalost, naša beta je bila negativna...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: . Ovo nam je bio prvi ivf/icsi, pa sad dolazimo k sebi, do sljedećeg puta.
Tebi želim ooooogromnu betu!!! Drži se!!!

----------


## biska

Pustili su me ipak doma za vikend, a u ponedjeljak opet beta i kontrola. Drzite fige za veliki pad bete (kako ironicno!)
Puno vibrica svima  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Biska... stvarno mi je žao. Poznat mi je osjećaj prvo čekaš da beta raste, onda molis da što prije padne. Prvo čekaš da napokon dođe menga, onda molis da ne dođe. Užas...ta neizvjesnost. Imala tri biokemijske i vanmaternicnu, mogu mislit kako ti je. Sve ovdje... 
Sretno i nisi sama.

----------


## vekyn

Cure, evo i ja svicem, 10 dnt, a u Ri betu daju tek 21 dan, nikad je jos nisam dočekala, ovo je 8 ET  :Sad:  jajnici strecaju svaki dan, oba, pa mi to daje nadu, ovaj puta i na fragminu i decortinu i utrici 3x2. Drzim vam svima fige

----------


## Stipka

Ciao. Ja sam nova ovdje  :Smile:  svima curama koje čekaju želim sreću. Meni je danas 10dpt ,tri 3dn. Jučer blagi plus ali je 5 dana samo prošlo od boostera pa to prepisujem tome,al eto nije dao vrag mira  još 4 dana do bete,treba to dočekati.

----------


## mare157

Danas sam u totalnom bedu. Cice napola ispuhane, maternica ne boli, a sve vise vjerujem da mi je temp 37,4 od uzrica. Na rubu nervnog sloma sam, bas na dnu. Jos bar 4 dana do testa. Kao 4 stoljeca...

----------


## Stipka

Mare,ništa to ne znaci.. budi pozitivna !!!

----------


## Bond

Mimi kako si, dal imas kakve simptome?Mare koji ti je danas dan? 
Ja sam danas 7dnt i nista ne osjecam (ni cice ni trbuh) mirno sve. I to me brine!?

----------


## mare157

> Mimi kako si, dal imas kakve simptome?Mare koji ti je danas dan? 
> Ja sam danas 7dnt i nista ne osjecam (ni cice ni trbuh) mirno sve. I to me brine!?


8dnt. 4stanicni 2.dan. Bas ne znam sta da mislim, kao da nikad nisam bila trudna...

----------


## Varnica

> Danas sam u totalnom bedu. Cice napola ispuhane, maternica ne boli, a sve vise vjerujem da mi je temp 37,4 od uzrica. Na rubu nervnog sloma sam, bas na dnu. Jos bar 4 dana do testa. Kao 4 stoljeca...


Ne bediraj se bezveze! Ja sam dobila temperaturu, baš oko 37, 5 dana nakon transfera. MM je dobio isto pa sam mislila da smo virozu pobrali. I dugo je trajala.
Nisam imala nikakve druge simptome.
Sad smo ušli u termin.
Sretno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mimi1010

Hej Bond i ostala ekipa. Niti ja ne osjećam ništa, al ja niti nisam uopće imala, kak ste vi imale simptome trbuh i sise. Mjerila jedan dan temp pošto ste i vi sve, pa je bilo 37,2, pa 37 i tako. Al kao što su neke rekle može i od utrića biti. Ja sam uvjerenja da sam trudna i točka!!!
 Bila sam do četvrtaka onako nekako u strahu od kretnji,pokreta,sjedanja itd., al nakon razgovora s dečkom i friško trudnom frendicom te razmišljanja totalno sam se preokrenula u glavi i samo pozitiva i smijeh. Stres i živci samo ubijaju i blokiraju mogućnost razvijanja svih potrebnih hormona i samo smetaju bebici  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))
Eto toliko od mene za sad. Uživajte u vikendu!

----------


## fuksija

I ja sam se pokrenula  :Smile:  ne znam koliko treba mirovati i sta to uopce znaci? Da li vi kuhate, cistite? Meni je dok rekao da se ne smijem saginjati tako da ja izvodim neke kerefeke sa spustanjem ali da se ne sagnem  :Smile:  rekao mi je da ne smijem ni sjediti duze od 15min..

----------


## mare157

Varnica, Mimi1010 hvala vam zene na podrsci. Bas sam u nekom depra raspolozenju, ali dale ste mi utjehu. Sad cekamda se mali probudi pa idemo vani malo, nisam izasla iz kuce evo danas 3.dan. I to me sigurno isto ubija.

----------


## mare157

Duksija ja nisam nikad imala tako rigorozne upute ali sam uvijek mirovala nt, i u neuspjesnim i uspjesnim postucima. Prije 1.trudnoce nisam radila bas nista, a sad i kuham i stavljam sude u/van masine, ali ne nosim nista teze od 2-3 kg. Primjetila sam da mi smeta savijanje kad punim/praznim masinu za sude pa to ozbjegavam.

----------


## Mimi1010

Ne znam di ste vi bile na postupku, ja sam u Vinogradskoj. A meni doktor nije ništa rekao o mirovanju, a niti mi napisao u otpusnom pismu. Sve kaj sam čula je tamo od cura i tu na forumu, budući da mi je ovo prvi put. Doktor je samo rekao na transferu da je sve ok "dolje", (još je i na UZV pokazivao jajnike nekoj novoj ginekologici valjda na specijalizaciji) rekao je da drži fige i da se vidimo na UZV  :Smile:  Eto riječi ohrabrenja.
E sad vjerovatno jer nisu baš česti slučajevi da se uspije iz prve, pa su žene već više puta bile u proceduri, same se raspitale o svemu......pa možda smatraju da ne trebaju te upute jer se to kao već podrazumijeva. Iskreno nemam pojma, velim nisam toliko u tome. 
A nekako si mislim da ako su upute baš o striktom mirovanju i to sjedenje ne više od 15min, nezz malo mi to čudno. Možda je zbog hiperstimulacije ili nečeg drugog?.... 
Eto može neko tko je već (nažalost) iskusan reći svoje iskustvo.

----------


## Ginger

cure, ako nemate hiperstimulaciju ili neki slican problem, nema razloga ni za mirovanjem
laganini na dan transfera, a dalje normalno
nemojte raditi bas neke teske fizicke poslove, dizati gajbe i to
al ostalo normalno
u drugoj i trecoj sam isla raditi dan nakon transfera, sve oko djece, kuhala, spremala...
u ovoj cetvrtoj sam i intenzivno vjezbala, pocela i trcati (prije nego sam saznala), al ta se zalomila pa nije bas isto

----------


## Stipka

Meni je receno prvih dva tri dana ulagano,poslje sve normalno..naravno,ne skakat s padobranom ali normalne dnevne aktivnosti sve ko i inace

----------


## Bond

Danas 8dnt blastica i debeli minus na testu. Dali ima netko tko je isto imao minus na taj dan a ipak je kasnije bio +?

----------


## Zenii

Bond, ja sam zadnji put na 9 dnt imala jedva vidljivu drugu crticu, tako da mislim da ima nade, probaj na 10 dnt s jutarnjim i sretno.

Cure, što se tiče mirovanja, ja sam u uspješnom postupku imala transfer u 10 h, a u 12 h bila na poslu zbog neodgodivih obveza.
I ovo što je Ginger rekla, baš ne dizati teško, i forsirati se previše. 
Sretno cure, vidim da je jesen krenula s puno plusića

----------


## fuksija

Ja se bavim fitnessom profesionalno i dok mi je rekao da ni slučajno ne idem raditi..i ovaj ciklus uopce nisam bila stimulirana jer je bio FET tako da se ne radi o hiperstimulaciji a rekli su mi da nema saginjanja i dugog sjedenja ali da se mogu prosetati..dakle mogu hodati i lezati  :Smile:  al ja i kuham nes nezahtjevno, malo operem sude, drugo nis..ne saginjem se, prosecem se i gledam filmove po cijele dane (lezeci)  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> cure, ako nemate hiperstimulaciju ili neki slican problem, nema razloga ni za mirovanjem
> laganini na dan transfera, a dalje normalno
> nemojte raditi bas neke teske fizicke poslove, dizati gajbe i to
> al ostalo normalno
> u drugoj i trecoj sam isla raditi dan nakon transfera, sve oko djece, kuhala, spremala...
> u ovoj cetvrtoj sam i intenzivno vjezbala, pocela i trcati (prije nego sam saznala), al ta se zalomila pa nije bas isto


Ajme *Ginger* draga moja pa cestitam od srca.
Zaista je ovo prekrasno za procitati  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne znam di ste vi bile na postupku, ja sam u Vinogradskoj. A meni doktor nije ništa rekao o mirovanju, a niti mi napisao u otpusnom pismu. Sve kaj sam čula je tamo od cura i tu na forumu, budući da mi je ovo prvi put. Doktor je samo rekao na transferu da je sve ok "dolje", (još je i na UZV pokazivao jajnike nekoj novoj ginekologici valjda na specijalizaciji) rekao je da drži fige i da se vidimo na UZV  Eto riječi ohrabrenja.
> E sad vjerovatno jer nisu baš česti slučajevi da se uspije iz prve, pa su žene već više puta bile u proceduri, same se raspitale o svemu......pa možda smatraju da ne trebaju te upute jer se to kao već podrazumijeva. Iskreno nemam pojma, velim nisam toliko u tome. 
> A nekako si mislim da ako su upute baš o striktom mirovanju i to sjedenje ne više od 15min, nezz malo mi to čudno. Možda je zbog hiperstimulacije ili nečeg drugog?.... 
> Eto može neko tko je već (nažalost) iskusan reći svoje iskustvo.


Mimi1010 meni je bas uspjelo iz prve. Istina da je malo zena da im se desi odmah prvi ivf i trudnoca al nas ima.
Ja kad cu krenuti u svoj postupak sam bila zelena ko jabuka al sam toliko vjerovala da ce uspjeti i to se dogodilo.
Nisam imala bas dobre nalaze i mozda bi me neki doktori u hr i odbili i prekrizili al posto sam ja zena "samica" to u hr i nisam mogla obaviti.
Da se nadovezem na mirovanje.
Nisu mi rekli da mirujem. Ja sam taj dan kad sam oko 12 h imala transfer odlezala. Ujutro rano u 6 h sam imala let i od tog dana sam doslovno bila na nogama stalno. Jadino nisam nis tesko nosila a drugo sve normalno kao da nisam niti imala transfer.
Tako da nemoj misliti da nesto radis pogresno ili da ti je dr zaboravio reci da mirujes. Veliku ulogu u svemu ovome igra sreca a i dobar embrij. Ti drugo nista nemozes napraviti.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

LaraLana  :Kiss:  hvala draga! kako ste vas dvije?

fuksija, s obzirom na tvoje zanimanje, onda ipak bolje da ne radis, to spada u one zesce poslove
ali ovo za dugo sjedenje i saginjanje mislim da je cista glupost
jedino je dobro prosetati svako nekoliko, zbog bolje cirkulacije
ja sam, recimo, bila u uredu po 9 sati, ali sam svakih pol sata-sat prosetala do kuhinje, wc-a
i koliko sam vidjela, sve nove preporuke idu u tom smjeru da od mirovanja nema neke koristi
recimo, u mom slucaju, sto sam bila aktivnija, to je trudnoca bila urednija i s manje komplikacija
prva, u kojoj sam skroz lezala, je bila bas...uf...
al ako je nekome psihicki lakse, neka miruje, samo prosetajte svako malo, cirkulacija je bitna
al nije potrebno bez nekih indikacija

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja se bavim fitnessom profesionalno i dok mi je rekao da ni slučajno ne idem raditi..i ovaj ciklus uopce nisam bila stimulirana jer je bio FET tako da se ne radi o hiperstimulaciji a rekli su mi da nema saginjanja i dugog sjedenja ali da se mogu prosetati..dakle mogu hodati i lezati  al ja i kuham nes nezahtjevno, malo operem sude, drugo nis..ne saginjem se, prosecem se i gledam filmove po cijele dane (lezeci)


Fuksija ja se od svoje pete god.bavim sportom. Nisam profesionalka al sport obozavam. Kad cu krenuti u postupak dva mjeseca prije sam postupno pocela malo smanjivati treninge i sa svojom trenericom sam to tako dogovorila jer je znala da cu u postupak. Jedan mjesec na 4 puta tj.smanjila a drugi mjesec na 3 puta. Moj mpo dr je znao da intenzivno treniram i rekao mi je da bi bio sok za organizam da naglo prekinem kad podje stimulcija.
Nakon transfera sam se saginjala normalno kao i do prije transfera. Vozila sam i biciklo cak. 
Ja samo iznosim ovdje sto sam ja radila i da je pravilo da pravila nema. Kad dagi Bog kaze budi, ono biva!
Samo nemojte misliti i sebi prigovarati da ste nesto krivo napravile. Vi opet naprabite onako kako vi mislite. Ako zelite lezati i mirovati tako i uradite i sve pitajte svoje doktore. Pogotovo vi koje idete privatno...pa sve se to placa i to krvavo.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana  hvala draga! kako ste vas dvije?
> 
> fuksija, s obzirom na tvoje zanimanje, onda ipak bolje da ne radis, to spada u one zesce poslove
> ali ovo za dugo sjedenje i saginjanje mislim da je cista glupost
> jedino je dobro prosetati svako nekoliko, zbog bolje cirkulacije
> ja sam, recimo, bila u uredu po 9 sati, ali sam svakih pol sata-sat prosetala do kuhinje, wc-a
> i koliko sam vidjela, sve nove preporuke idu u tom smjeru da od mirovanja nema neke koristi
> recimo, u mom slucaju, sto sam bila aktivnija, to je trudnoca bila urednija i s manje komplikacija
> prva, u kojoj sam skroz lezala, je bila bas...uf...
> ...


Nas dvije smo odlicno, hvala na pitanju  :Kiss:  
M ce u ozujku imati dvije god.pa mislim poslije toga u FET po drugu bebicu  :Smile:  
Ako smijem pitati kad je termin?

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas 8dnt blastica i debeli minus na testu. Dali ima netko tko je isto imao minus na taj dan a ipak je kasnije bio +?


Svakakvih slucajeva ima. Bilo je cak i neg.testova a beta pozitivna. Ja bi na tvom mjestu ako imas jos testica pisala i sutra i na 10 dnt a 11 dnt vadila betu kad je blastica u pitanju.
Ja sam 10 dnt dvodnevnih embrija imala jasno vidljiv poz.test.
12 dnt beta 139.
Kad sam im javila mislili su da su se oba primila al ja nisam tako mislila s obzirom kako neke cure imaju visoku betu. I bila sam u pravu.
Drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Nas dvije smo odlicno, hvala na pitanju  
> M ce u ozujku imati dvije god.pa mislim poslije toga u FET po drugu bebicu  
> Ako smijem pitati kad je termin?


predivno, uzivajte!
i sretno s fet-om
termin je krajem cetvrtog mjeseca  :Smile: 

moja zadnja trudnoca je spontana pa je malo drugacije (psihicki u prvom redu)
ali, vjezbala sam dosta intenzivno i pocela trcati bas u tom ciklusu kad nam se zalomilo
vjezbala sam jos par puta nakon sto sam saznala, al trudnicke treninge
onda sam bila jaaaako umorna (ipak me uscrpi ovih troje malih), al od sutra krecem opet  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> predivno, uzivajte!
> i sretno s fet-om
> termin je krajem cetvrtog mjeseca 
> 
> moja zadnja trudnoca je spontana pa je malo drugacije (psihicki u prvom redu)
> ali, vjezbala sam dosta intenzivno i pocela trcati bas u tom ciklusu kad nam se zalomilo
> vjezbala sam jos par puta nakon sto sam saznala, al trudnicke treninge
> onda sam bila jaaaako umorna (ipak me uscrpi ovih troje malih), al od sutra krecem opet


Da da skuzila sam i bas sam sretna radi tebe jer zbilja se cuda dogadju.
Vjerujem ti jer sam ja u svojoj trudnoci jako umorna bila i pocela sam cak gubiti na kilazi.
Hvala ti i javim se svakako kad krenem u fet  :Wink:

----------


## Bond

Hvala cure na podrsci ali ne nadam se previse..
Mare kakvo je stanje danas kod tebe?

----------


## fuksija

Ja samo prenosim sto su meni rekli..svatko ce za sebe uciniti kako misli da je najbolje..
Ali prilicno sam vec depresivna..toliko pokušaja, godina iscekivanja...tesko je..

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja samo prenosim sto su meni rekli..svatko ce za sebe uciniti kako misli da je najbolje..
> Ali prilicno sam vec depresivna..toliko pokušaja, godina iscekivanja...tesko je..


Naravno, to sam ti i napisala.
Ti si kod Podobnika, tocnije Alebica??

----------


## rebecca

Ja sam bila kod dr.Alebića u pol.Podobnik, dva transfera, nisam dobila upute o strogom mirovanju već sve normalno, laganini i ako ću ići raditi da onda češće malo prošetam (sjedilački posao). Nakon prvog transfera sam mirovala tri dana, nakon toga sve normalno (kuhanje ručka, pranje, čišćenje, šetnje, …), na posao nisam išla, završilo biokemijskom. Nakon drugog transfera sam mirovala valjda dan-dva, dalje sve normalno, ali sam prokrvarila 10dnt, hematom i mirovala mjesec dana dok hematom nije prošao. Eto me sad u 27 tt  :Smile: .

Moja frendica se inače bavi trčanjem, kad je zatrudnila nastavila je trčati, nije htjela naglo prekidati, ali je imala spontani. Kad je drugi put zatrudnila ipak je odlučila ne trčati prva tri mjeseca, i od četvrtog je opet počela i rodila svoju bebicu.

Svatko treba za sebe odlučit kako mu je najbolje. Sretno svima!!!!!

----------


## mare157

> Hvala cure na podrsci ali ne nadam se previse..
> Mare kakvo je stanje danas kod tebe?


Bond sad vidim za tvoj neg test. Mamicu mu njegovu, bila sam sigurna da ima nesto bad te tako žigalo u maternici...
Kod mene je deprimirajuce. Od svih simptoma koje sam imala jos i jucer, danas vise nema nista. Strpiti cu se jos koj dan i napraviti test po uputama dr.

----------


## bernica

Nebi ja bila ja da nejdem raditi testove kad mi padne na pamet... i tak danas 8.dnt tri trodnevna oko podne popisam clearblue... pojavil se lijepi plusic vidljiv iz aviona... i sad opet ona stara borba do bete i cet... zadnja dva plusa koji nisu bili tak lijepi i rađeni su kasnije završili ko mala biokemijska... nadam se da ce ovaj dogurati do kraja...

----------


## fuksija

Wow bernica, pa to je super! Stvarno se nadam da je to to! Ja sam isto 8.dnt ap nema sanse da radim test..nemam hrabrosti  :Smile: 
LaraLana, da, ja sam kod Alebića..vec 5.put  :Sad:  a bez dijagnoze..uzas..
I da, jos su mi rekli da se ni ne kupam, samo da se tusiram..

----------


## LaraLana

> Nebi ja bila ja da nejdem raditi testove kad mi padne na pamet... i tak danas 8.dnt tri trodnevna oko podne popisam clearblue... pojavil se lijepi plusic vidljiv iz aviona... i sad opet ona stara borba do bete i cet... zadnja dva plusa koji nisu bili tak lijepi i rađeni su kasnije završili ko mala biokemijska... nadam se da ce ovaj dogurati do kraja...


Bernica ajde konacno lijepe vijesti.
Ja bi ti preporucila da uzmes nekakav testic sa rozim crticama.
I taj plavi zna izblijediti pa da se ne zamaras.
Neka si napravila test. Ja sam jos gora od tebe bila al bolje da sad to nepisem. 
Sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Wow bernica, pa to je super! Stvarno se nadam da je to to! Ja sam isto 8.dnt ap nema sanse da radim test..nemam hrabrosti 
> LaraLana, da, ja sam kod Alebića..vec 5.put  a bez dijagnoze..uzas..
> I da, jos su mi rekli da se ni ne kupam, samo da se tusiram..


A bas mi je zao.
Neznam da mozda napravis histeroskopiju ili odes po drugo misljenje??
Jer mozda drugi dr vidi nesto sto Alebic ne.
I mozda ti taj netko drugi ponudi drugi protokol sasvim drugaciji vec si do sad imala i dodatne pretrage da napravis.
Jer nema smisla stalno vrtit jedno te isto jer stojis u mjestu i nis ne poduzimas.
To je u redu sto su ti rekli. Zapravo se nebi smjela pretjerao vrucom vodom ni tusirati.

----------


## fuksija

Da. I ja sam razmisljala da odem po drugo misljenje ak sad ne uspije..jedino sto smo mijenjali bilo je Elonva umjesto Puregona (il cega vec, zaboravila sam)..bilo je govora i o histeroskopiji al ipak se nije odlucio za to..napravili smo i genetske pretrage prije nego smo uopce krenuli s postupcima (jer imam dijete s teskocama, iz prvog braka) i bilo je ok..sve je ok a nista nije ok...svaki put mi je 'endometrij ko iz citanke' i nista..stvarno ne razumijem..

----------


## LaraLana

> Da. I ja sam razmisljala da odem po drugo misljenje ak sad ne uspije..jedino sto smo mijenjali bilo je Elonva umjesto Puregona (il cega vec, zaboravila sam)..bilo je govora i o histeroskopiji al ipak se nije odlucio za to..napravili smo i genetske pretrage prije nego smo uopce krenuli s postupcima (jer imam dijete s teskocama, iz prvog braka) i bilo je ok..sve je ok a nista nije ok...svaki put mi je 'endometrij ko iz citanke' i nista..stvarno ne razumijem..


Da ako i ovaj bude neuspjesan mozda nebi bilo lose da napravis histeroskopiju i scratching endometrija.
Neke curu su tu pisale da su bas poslije toga imale uspjesan postupak. Slucajnost ili ne to necemo znati al vrijedi pokusati.
Ja sam koristila gonal, merional (menopur kod nas) i cetrotide.
Endometrij mi je bio 14 na dan transfera al sam ipak pila estrofem  2×2 do bete. Onda sam do otkucaja srca pila samo jednu na dan i prestala.
Koji si danas dan od transfera??

----------


## fuksija

Ako je dan transfera 0. onda je meni 8.dnt. Ja iskreno ne znam koliko mi je mm endometrij, cak mi i kaze, al ne pamtim ja..pokaze mi na uzv i stvarno izgleda divno  :Smile:  inace na tom uzv rijetko kad kuzim kaj  :Smile:  a svaki put pijem estrofem od punkcije pa i sad od 'zamisljenog' dana punkcije jer je nije bilo..pijem 3x1.. i uzimam utrogestan 3x1 a nakon transfera 3x2..sad mi je dao i fragmin (od 'punkcije')..

----------


## Stipka

Moja bitka za ovaj put izgleda gotova.. temperatura pala unatoč utricima ,sise se ispuhale,cerkvis se spustio i tvrd.. nula bodova .... za dva dana beta. Smrc

----------


## bernica

Mozda fuksija sad fragmin napravi svoje... i ja sam ga sad dobila nakon 7 neuspješnih Icsi... danas ujutro opet plus na clearblue digital ... sad sam ispucala ove gratis clearblue testove... sutra uzimam neki rozi test... nadam se da bu i na njemu plus....

----------


## LaraLana

> Mozda fuksija sad fragmin napravi svoje... i ja sam ga sad dobila nakon 7 neuspješnih Icsi... danas ujutro opet plus na clearblue digital ... sad sam ispucala ove gratis clearblue testove... sutra uzimam neki rozi test... nadam se da bu i na njemu plus....


Bravo...to je to  :Smile: 
Al rozi je rozi za uspomenu  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ako je dan transfera 0. onda je meni 8.dnt. Ja iskreno ne znam koliko mi je mm endometrij, cak mi i kaze, al ne pamtim ja..pokaze mi na uzv i stvarno izgleda divno  inace na tom uzv rijetko kad kuzim kaj  a svaki put pijem estrofem od punkcije pa i sad od 'zamisljenog' dana punkcije jer je nije bilo..pijem 3x1.. i uzimam utrogestan 3x1 a nakon transfera 3x2..sad mi je dao i fragmin (od 'punkcije')..


Tako je..dan transfera je nulti dan.
Neznam koliko stare embrije su ti vratili al danas ti je onda 9 dnt.
Vidi kad ces raditi test ili sto vec.
Ja sam umjesto utrogestana crinone gel koristila i aspirin do 11 tt.
Dobro si pokrivena terapijom. Drzim fige za plusic  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Kakvi su to rozi testici?  :Smile: 
Bernica, tako mi je drago zbog tebe..drago mi je zbog svih kojima uspije, to je tako lijepo za cuti..
Vratili su mi 5dnevni embrio, uvijek mi tako vrate..i da, danas mi je 9.dnt a velim, ne namjeravam raditi test..sto ako je minus? Poludit cu do petka do bete..

----------


## Bond

Bernica bravooo, napokon! 
Fuksija dali ti imas temp stalno 37 i dali imas kakve simptome?

----------


## LaraLana

> Kakvi su to rozi testici? 
> Bernica, tako mi je drago zbog tebe..drago mi je zbog svih kojima uspije, to je tako lijepo za cuti..
> Vratili su mi 5dnevni embrio, uvijek mi tako vrate..i da, danas mi je 9.dnt a velim, ne namjeravam raditi test..sto ako je minus? Poludit cu do petka do bete..


Plavi testovi kao cb mogu dati evaporacijsku crticu na testu i lazno pozitivan test.

Bernica je ipak radila digitalca pa da se ne uplasi bezveze  :Wink:  

Primastick se ne preporucuje nikako. To sam i ja ovdje na forumu naucila.

Gravignost ultra daleko najpouzdaniji test.
Znaci bilo koji test da ce crtice obojati u roza je zakon.

I svaka cast na strpljenju. Ja bi valjda popisala cijelu apoteku do sad  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Strpljenju sam se naucila u silnim postupcima do sada  :Smile:  naravno da sam i ja non stop radila testice prije nego sam uopce usla u mpo pricu..toliko sam ih napravila i toliko sam puta vidjela taj minus da mi se stvarno vise ne da...jos 4 dana..odbrojavam  :Smile: 
Bond, uopce ne mjerim temp..cure kazu da moze biti i od utrica pa mi se ni ne da..a simptomi, vec sam ih imala sve od 1.postupka do sad..tako da mi je to skroz nepouzdano..ali mogu reci da su mi sise bolne, kad mi mali zeli nasloniti glavu stvarno me bole..i par dana sam osjecala 'tam nes dolje'..maternicu il jajnike..iako kazu da se jajnici ne osjete u trudnoci..ne znam sto je ali bio je osjecaj kao ovulacija ili menstruacija..sad to vise ne osjetim bas..

----------


## mare157

Bernica super za plus!!! Sretno dalje, nek bude super beba(bebe  :Wink:  )

Kod mene i jutros ništa na testo. Kako bi vi rekle, rozi test. Danas sam 25dc, 10dnt jednog dvodnevnog 4staničnog.
Mislim da sam se definitivno pomirila s time da nismo uspjeli i koliko god sam cijeli postupak govorila da je ovo zadnji put, mislim da tek sad iskreno krećem u borbu jer sam se pošteno naljutila na svemir  :Wink:  Uglavnom, čekam srijedu da pišnem test po uputi dr i idemo dalje. Jedino me nervira što se ne vadi beta pa ću nekako biti u nedoumici jer jedino beta je siguran pokazatelj  :Undecided:

----------


## sanjka

> Bernica super za plus!!! Sretno dalje, nek bude super beba(bebe  )
> 
> Kod mene i jutros ništa na testo. Kako bi vi rekle, rozi test. Danas sam 25dc, 10dnt jednog dvodnevnog 4staničnog.
> Mislim da sam se definitivno pomirila s time da nismo uspjeli i koliko god sam cijeli postupak govorila da je ovo zadnji put, mislim da tek sad iskreno krećem u borbu jer sam se pošteno naljutila na svemir  Uglavnom, čekam srijedu da pišnem test po uputi dr i idemo dalje. Jedino me nervira što se ne vadi beta pa ću nekako biti u nedoumici jer jedino beta je siguran pokazatelj


Mare ma to se zove stav pobjednika.
Tako i treba. I ja sam i te kako ljuta na svemir i ne odustajem.
Na proljece u nove pobjede  :Wink:  
Nis ponovi test tako kako si mislila.

----------


## sanjka

> Mozda fuksija sad fragmin napravi svoje... i ja sam ga sad dobila nakon 7 neuspješnih Icsi... danas ujutro opet plus na clearblue digital ... sad sam ispucala ove gratis clearblue testove... sutra uzimam neki rozi test... nadam se da bu i na njemu plus....


Bernica cestitam  :Smile:  
Ostalim curama drzim fige za pozitivne bete.

----------


## sanjka

> Da u dr Poljaka sam,zvala sam pricala sam sa sestrom kaze da to nije nista.....strpljen spasen!


Draga sretno sutra i javi se !!!

----------


## fuksija

Mare157, ako ti to nesto znaci, izvadi betu privatno u laboratoriju, ako ćeš biti mirnija, to ti je stotinjak kuna..

----------


## mare157

Ja nemam u okolici privatni lab, moram voziti 100km u jednom smjeru do priv.laba, ali nažicati ću moju soc gin da mi da uputnicu. Znam da me neće odbiti  :Wink: 
Sanjka ma ne odustajem, sad sam samo sigurnija u to što želim jedino ne znam da li da nastavim u Beti ili da idem kod dr.L uz pomoć kojeg smo dobili prvo dijete. Ne mogu punkciju bez anestezije, jednostavno ne mogu!

----------


## bernica

Kod nas u Vz u bolnici vade betu i bez uputnice za 50 kn mislim. I gotova je za 2 sata. Neznam kak je po drugim bolnicama ...

----------


## mare157

> Kod nas u Vz u bolnici vade betu i bez uputnice za 50 kn mislim. I gotova je za 2 sata. Neznam kak je po drugim bolnicama ...


Pa da, možda se može i kod nas. Zvati ću sutra i pitati, a popodne mi radi gin pa ću već nešto srediti. Baš mi je glupo to da se ne vadi beta...

Sanjka nek nam je sretno!!

----------


## Ginger

mare, ma moze sigurno
mislim da je vise od 50 kn, al u svakom slucaju jeftinije nego u privatnom labu
al ponovi test svakako

bernica cestitam

----------


## sanjka

> Pa da, možda se može i kod nas. Zvati ću sutra i pitati, a popodne mi radi gin pa ću već nešto srediti. Baš mi je glupo to da se ne vadi beta...
> 
> Sanjka nek nam je sretno!!


Tako je mare!
Nek nam je sretno!!
Joj da, L nema anesteziju zato mi i nije opcija.
Mislim da i u ivf poliklinici nema anestezije.
Nadam se da ima cura koje su kod Š pa ce nam to iz prvr ruke reci.
U Podobniku naravno ima.
Škvorc isto ima.

----------


## Ginger

rebeca ma ja sam pocela trcati u ciklusu kad sam nenadano ostala trudna pa zato nisam nastavila
ali vjezbala jesam pa cu i nastaviti
samo laganini trudnicke vjezbe

----------


## bernica

Kad sam ja bila u Ivf kod Dr S nije bilo anestezije nego nekakav koktelčić... bolno ali podnošljivo... kod skvorca se placa 1000 kn...

----------


## Ginger

svugdje privatno se placa dodatno i vrijedi svake lipe

je, i ja sam bila tad u poliklinici ivf
imala sam 13-14 folikula i bilo mi je uzasno  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

> Draga sretno sutra i javi se !!!


Hvala bas si srce!

----------


## biska

Zeljkice, imas vibre i od mene za sutra!
Bernice, super za plusic  :Smile: 
Tuznice grlim, cekalicama drzim palceve.

Moja beta je pala na 325, opet ju ponavljam za nekoliko dana, drago mi je da nije bilo dodatnih muka i komplikacija kad je vec moralo zavrsiti tako rano. 
U Cesku cemo za par mjeseci, mozda u sijecnju, da ju dozivimo u snjeznom ugodaju...

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam svaki put isla na punkciju pod anestezijom.. Uopce nisam htjela ni isprobati kako je to bez anestezije iako mi je doktor rekao da bi ja to mogla izdrzati s obzirom da sam vec svasta prošla u životu.. E pa bas zato necu, nek i meni jednom bude lakse ako si vec mogu to omoguciti..zar ne?  :Smile: 

Vibram za sve kojima treba  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam svaki put isla na punkciju pod anestezijom.. Uopce nisam htjela ni isprobati kako je to bez anestezije iako mi je doktor rekao da bi ja to mogla izdrzati s obzirom da sam vec svasta prošla u životu.. E pa bas zato necu, nek i meni jednom bude lakse ako si vec mogu to omoguciti..zar ne? 
> 
> Vibram za sve kojima treba


Jos malo pa ce ženama i zube čupati bez anestezije jer su one eto svasta prošle!!
Punkcija bez anestezije nije humana i točka.

----------


## Ginger

bas tako fuksija!

----------


## booba

Curke, zanima me koliko ste dugo čekale mengu nakon negativne bete? Mi smo betu vadili 14 dnt 2 blastice i evo danas je prošlo već tjedan dana, a vještica ne stiže... Nikad u životu nisam nestrpljivije čekala mengu nego sada... Prvo se molim da ne dođe, a sad ju ne mogu dočekati...  :Sad: 
Svim čekalicama  :grouphug:

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala bas si srce!


 :Kiss:

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam svaki put isla na punkciju pod anestezijom.. Uopce nisam htjela ni isprobati kako je to bez anestezije iako mi je doktor rekao da bi ja to mogla izdrzati s obzirom da sam vec svasta prošla u životu.. E pa bas zato necu, nek i meni jednom bude lakse ako si vec mogu to omoguciti..zar ne? 
> 
> Vibram za sve kojima treba


Isto tako i ja. Nije mi palo na pamet da probam bez.

----------


## sanjka

> Zeljkice, imas vibre i od mene za sutra!
> Bernice, super za plusic 
> Tuznice grlim, cekalicama drzim palceve.
> 
> Moja beta je pala na 325, opet ju ponavljam za nekoliko dana, drago mi je da nije bilo dodatnih muka i komplikacija kad je vec moralo zavrsiti tako rano. 
> U Cesku cemo za par mjeseci, mozda u sijecnju, da ju dozivimo u snjeznom ugodaju...


Ajde u nekom zlu bar nesto dobro.

----------


## bernica

Napravila i taj rozi... gravignost mini... i ne sviđa mi se bas. Druga crta je tu, roza je ali je taaaak blijeda ... Morat cu ponoviti sutra jer ovaj i nije neki lijepi primjerak ... jos je i dosta rano... 10dnt 3dn embrija... samo se nadam da nije opet biokemijska... makar kad je bila prosli put, gravignost nije pokazival nist. Sad se bar nekaj vidi... treba dočekati taj četvrtak i betu

----------


## laine

Bernica, meni su  kod biokemijske bili jako tamni tako da ti to nije mjerilo, a i jako je to rano da bi dobila tamniji test. Izvadi ti betu pa da vidiš na čemu si, zašto moraš čekat četvrtak? Čestitam i sretno dalje, nek je školska!

----------


## Ginger

bernice, ne brini, nece biti jako tamna jos jedno vrijeme, to ti je sasvim ok za tvoj dnt  :Wink: 
na tim testovima je dobro sto mozes pratiti kako tamne
al pazi da je uvijek vrsta testa

----------


## 1latica

Željkica draga, sretno danas na pregledu  :Very Happy: 
Javi nam se.
Bernica, čestitam na stupićima, pogledaj moje na avataru, 12 dpt-3d,
jedva se vidi druga crta, a beta je dan iza bila 400.
Biska, nadam se da će beta za koji dan biti još manja, samo hrabro.
Na punkciji sam oba puta primila Dolantin + Voltaren i jako malo me bolilo,
nije vrijedno spomena  :Smile: 
Ostale cute sretno svima.

----------


## Stipka

Jutro cure. Ja danas vadim betu,ali jučer test 12dan nakon t,samo meni vidljiva crta..tako da ništa..

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, javi nam se s dobrim vijestima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimi1010

Bernica ja mislim da je to to!!!
Ma sigurno ak test pokaze imalo drugu crtu -beta bude pozitivna.Samo sad da se pravilno dupla.
Evo kak god ja imala uvjerenje da bude uspjelo, mislim da moram polako priznat da nismo uspjeli s ovim prvim postupkom ICSI.Evo danas maaalo blago smedkastog na papiru.Bojim se da dolazi vjestica,a treba doc u petak.Simptoma nemam nikakvih. Pusa svima.

----------


## bernica

Popisala ja jos jedan... nakon doručka, kave i tri pisanja... sad je lijepa pozitivna crta... to je onaj osjetljiviji... isto za 15 kn.. one step ... valjda moram popisati sto testova da sa uvjerim da se nekaj dogadja

----------


## Mimi1010

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Evo mene s uzv,vidi se pocetna gv i zv al otkucaja nema a trebalo bi ih bit jer je 6tt jedino ako je bila kasnija implantacija bit ce ok, dr nije zadovoljan odnosno 50:50 je,za 10 dana ponovno uzv.Ja se ne nadam .

----------


## sanjka

> Evo mene s uzv,vidi se pocetna gv i zv al otkucaja nema a trebalo bi ih bit jer je 6tt jedino ako je bila kasnija implantacija bit ce ok, dr nije zadovoljan odnosno 50:50 je,za 10 dana ponovno uzv.Ja se ne nadam .


Uffff.....
Zeljkic je komentirao sta gv kakvog je oblika i velicine??

----------


## željkica

> Uffff.....
> Zeljkic je komentirao sta gv kakvog je oblika i velicine??


Rekao je samo da je manja da je sve u pocetnoj fazi.

----------


## Ginger

a joj...
bas mi je zao da nisi nista mirnija
drzim fige za 10 dana

----------


## biska

Zeljkica  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
Zao mi je sto vijesti nisu umirujuce i jasnije

----------


## mare157

željkica ma nadaj se, pa moraš se nadati, ja vibram da bude sve ok na uzv za 10 dana! Vibram za  :Heart: 

bernica nasmijala si me s tim testovima. trudna si ženo, strpi se i uživaj do četvrtka.

E sad kod mene situacija da sam jučer imala neke jake grčeve i izašlo malo smeđeg, kao neka vlakna smeđa. popodne isto mrva toga, a jutros imam zatezanja u maternici i nema spootinga. Sve što je izašlo je tamno smeđe, dakle staro. Oprostite na opisima, ali di ću ako ne ovdje  :Wink: 
danas mi je 11dnt i 25dc. Po mom skraćenom ciklusu bi sutra trebala menga. Nastavila sam sa utričima jer evo danas ništa ne izlazi i sad sam sva u upitnicima, jel možda neka kasna implantacija moguća??? Po dr bi sutra trebala pišnuti test, ali ja mislim nakon ovog jučer da vadim betu taman morala 250km voziti do laba. I mislim da ću si dati vremena pa i ako sutra test bude neg (27.dc) da ću nastaviti s utričima do petka i ponoviti sve. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## laine

Željkica nemoj još posustat, ima puno slućajeva da se u 6tt ne vidi srce pa da kasnije ispadne sve ok, to je jedan od razloga što ja čekam 7tt i neću ići sada da se ne sekiram bzvz. Probaj mislit pozitivno! Držim fige.

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure na podrsci...neznam vise sta da mislim umorna sam,mozda bih trebala prihvatit da je za mene zapisano da imam jedno dijete moje zlato ,al nekako  jos ne zelim....

----------


## Bond

Meni danas 10dnt i nis ne osjecam,
totalno nista. Sutra idem vadit betu jer nemogu vise izdrzat.

----------


## sanjka

> željkica ma nadaj se, pa moraš se nadati, ja vibram da bude sve ok na uzv za 10 dana! Vibram za 
> 
> bernica nasmijala si me s tim testovima. trudna si ženo, strpi se i uživaj do četvrtka.
> 
> E sad kod mene situacija da sam jučer imala neke jake grčeve i izašlo malo smeđeg, kao neka vlakna smeđa. popodne isto mrva toga, a jutros imam zatezanja u maternici i nema spootinga. Sve što je izašlo je tamno smeđe, dakle staro. Oprostite na opisima, ali di ću ako ne ovdje 
> danas mi je 11dnt i 25dc. Po mom skraćenom ciklusu bi sutra trebala menga. Nastavila sam sa utričima jer evo danas ništa ne izlazi i sad sam sva u upitnicima, jel možda neka kasna implantacija moguća??? Po dr bi sutra trebala pišnuti test, ali ja mislim nakon ovog jučer da vadim betu taman morala 250km voziti do laba. I mislim da ću si dati vremena pa i ako sutra test bude neg (27.dc) da ću nastaviti s utričima do petka i ponoviti sve. Šta vi mislite?


Mare ja bi na tvom mjestu sutra vadila betu i da znas na cisto na cemu si. Ako je dr sutra rekao test onda je beta sutra i vise vec dovoljna. Morala bi pokazati ako je se dogodila implantacija.
Ruku na srce al ja mislim da ziv embrij nemoze lutati 10 dana i traziti pogodno mjesto za implantaciju pa tako da to smedje od jucer ili je od implantacije koja je bila prije dan dva ili moze biti i od transfera da su malo zagrebali cerviks pa zaostalo nesto sad izlazi jer od utrica nije moglo ili crinone gela, neznam sto koristis.

----------


## mare157

> Hvala vam cure na podrsci...neznam vise sta da mislim umorna sam,mozda bih trebala prihvatit da je za mene zapisano da imam jedno dijete moje zlato ,al nekako  jos ne zelim....


Ma daj molim te ne misli tako!! Ništa nije zapisano, mi krojimo svouju sudbinu. Draga samo hrabro, ma nije ni u mpo sve uvijek po zakonima medicine, kasna implantacija može biti uzrok da nema još srčane akcije. Sačekaj, opusti se 10 dana. I sam a znaš da će biti kako bude, ali sekiranjem nećeš ništa pomoći ni sebi ni bebici. drži se draga i misli pozitivno jer ionako loše stvari dolaze same od sebe.

----------


## Vrci

sanjka, meni je doktor rekao da se implantacija ne događa jedan dan. Da je to proces koji traje neko vrijeme, jer se embrij mora duboko u endometrij zagurati. Malo po malo se to događa.



željkice, držim fige. Nemam što pametnije reći, sve sama znaš

----------


## Bond

Cure pa kaj nas tako malo ima koje cekamo betu? Di ste? Niko ne pise o svojim simptomima? Ja nemogu docekat sutraaa, vjecnost

----------


## fuksija

Bond, ja cekam betu u petak. Isto mi je 10.dnt..a kaj da velim? Simptoma ima pa nema, ne vjerujem vise ni sama sebi...ali jos malo moram izdrzati..test ne radim  :Smile: 
Željkice, nemoj odustati..ako je to ono sto zelis..ponekad se moramo malo pomuciti da bi nam se snovi ostvarili..ja imam jedno dijete, ima 13 god, dijete s (velikim) teškoćama..i oduvijek sam željela imati više djece..sve mi se to malo otegnulo jer uz dijete s teskocama jednostavno nisam mogla imati jos jedno o kojem bi se brinula..kasnije sam se i rastala ali sam i dalje zeljela jos djece..sad sam drugi put udata, pokusavali smo sami dugo i sad vec par godina u mpo-u, vec nam je 5.postupak ali jos uvijek se nadam  :Wink:  tako da, glavu gore!  :Wink: 

Mare, a sto ti je rekao doktor? Kada da radis betu? Ja na tvom mjestu ne bi nista mijenjala dok ne vidim betu..

----------


## Yarmmai

Bond - sutra očekujemo vijesti o visokoj beti.

Mare - to ništa ne mora značiti -točno to mi je rekao doktor kad sam imala takve simptome, samo nemoj gubit nadu. Iako, nažalost kod mene to nije dobro završilo. 
U mom zadnjem neuspjelom stimuliranom, jedan dan prije bete sam se počela crno brisati (ne mogu čak reći niti smeđarenje, nego baš crno), a dva dana nakon toga sam imala poprilično obilno, ali potpuno crno curenje. Nafta  :Smile:  Budući da se prvi dan menge računa svježa krv, ja nisam uopće znala odrediti prvi dan. Ali bez obzira na to, krenula sam odamh u prirodni ciklus i danas izvadila 1 js. Čekam sutra da vidim hoće li nešto biti od nje.

----------


## mare157

> Mare, a sto ti je rekao doktor? Kada da radis betu? Ja na tvom mjestu ne bi nista mijenjala dok ne vidim betu..


ne vadim betu već samo piškim test, sutra, 27dc

----------


## mare157

yarmmai sretno u prirodnjaku!

----------


## 1latica

Željkica žao mi je šta nisi čula srce danas  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćemo se veseliti za 10 dana. Vjerujem da ti je teško čekati, al to je jedino šta možeš  :Kiss: 
Mare, sretno s testićem sutra, nek bude +
Sretno cure svima!

----------


## Yarmmai

Fuksija - kakva priča! Skidam kapu kako se nosiš sa svime što ti se događa. Stvarno ti od srca želim da uspiješ, sad, odmah! Želim ti ogromnu betu u petak i da sve sretno završi. 
Ja sam se uvijek pitala kako je to imati dijete s teškoćama i jako se bojim da ja nisam dovoljno jaka za nositi se takvim životom. Možda griješim, ne znam, al taj strah dugo nosim u sebi. Ponekad čak pomislim da možda ne bi trebala toliko forsirati te sve potpomognute oplodnje, jer što ću ak sa djetetom ne bude sve u redu.... al onda opet skupim razum na hrpicu i krenem ispočetka.

----------


## sanjka

> sanjka, meni je doktor rekao da se implantacija ne događa jedan dan. Da je to proces koji traje neko vrijeme, jer se embrij mora duboko u endometrij zagurati. Malo po malo se to događa.
> 
> 
> 
> željkice, držim fige. Nemam što pametnije reći, sve sama znaš


Naravno vrci, nisam niti napisala da implantacija traje jedan dan. Zene koje imaju implantacijsko smedjarenje ili nes kao rozikasto to je vec gotovo i potpuno implantirano. O tom pricamo.
U ovom slucaju kod nas ovdje koje idemo na ivf se nikako nemoze porediti sa spontanom trudnocom i implantacijom.
Nama vracaju embrije dva, tri ili pet dana stare i sav proces je brzi. U spontanoj trudnoci embrij koji je tri dana star jos putuje jajovodom.
Zato sam i napisala da ziv embrij nemoze lutati deset dana i traziti mjesto za implantaciju.

----------


## mare157

Nisam ni mislila da luta 10 dana. Mozda sam se krivo izrazila pa je ispalo da mislim na implataciju, ali mislila sam na bolje ugnjezdivanje. Citala sam negdje da se kod transfera 2dnp embrij krene implantirati oko 5dnt pa do 7 dnt. Nakon toga je moguce da se u nekom periodu pokusa bolje ugnjezditi ukoliko se nije ugnjezdilo kako treba pa sam se pitala da li je mozda to posrijedi. Nema veze, sutra cu sve znati bez nagadanja.

----------


## Stipka

Svi smo mi individue i priroda nije 1+1=2... na temelju vlastitog i iskustva cura oko sebe..

----------


## sanjka

> Nisam ni mislila da luta 10 dana. Mozda sam se krivo izrazila pa je ispalo da mislim na implataciju, ali mislila sam na bolje ugnjezdivanje. Citala sam negdje da se kod transfera 2dnp embrij krene implantirati oko 5dnt pa do 7 dnt. Nakon toga je moguce da se u nekom periodu pokusa bolje ugnjezditi ukoliko se nije ugnjezdilo kako treba pa sam se pitala da li je mozda to posrijedi. Nema veze, sutra cu sve znati bez nagadanja.


Mare nije ovo islo tebe niti bilo koga drugog.
To ja samo svoje misljenje iznosim...razmisljam na glas.
Al ovo sto govoris si u pravu za implantaciju. Mozda cak i 4 dan vec krene polako.
Kod tebe ako je i bila ajmo reci malo zakasnjela implantacija morala je zavrsiti 9 ili 10 dan pa ti je zato i test negativan.
Kako ono ide...kad se zavrsi implantacija u krvi se odmah pocinje beta luciti a kucni test tek drugi dan moze pokazati pozitivno.

----------


## mare157

Ma joj sanjka znam, oprosti. jbg zivci igraju pa me sve zivo smeta. Bar se mi ovdje razumijemo. 
Evo dobila sam uputnicu za betu od soc gin tako da necu ostati samo na kucnom testu sutra.

----------


## bernica

Mare, bond i sve curke koje sutra vadite betu... sretno i nek bude lijepa brojčica ...

----------


## sanjka

> Ma joj sanjka znam, oprosti. jbg zivci igraju pa me sve zivo smeta. Bar se mi ovdje razumijemo. 
> Evo dobila sam uputnicu za betu od soc gin tako da necu ostati samo na kucnom testu sutra.


Tako je najbolje mare vjeruj mi. Beta je beta....aj nek te iznenadi  :Wink:

----------


## vekyn

Evo jos jedne cekalice, mene vec strah radit testove jer su me puno puta razocarali, nekidan 10dnt (3dnevni) negativan, nadam se da je stvarno bilo prerano, sutra ponavljam ako skupim hrabrosti

----------


## Mimi1010

Drzim fige svima sutra koje idu vadit. Ja cu po skolski kak su i trazili dr.u cetvrtak!

----------


## Sybila

curke, koje ste u međuvremenu dobile plusiće i čule srce - čestitam!  :Smile:  
žao mi je zbog negativnih beta  :Sad:  

željkica, ti muku mučiš vidim ja, nikako na zelenu granu. s obzirom da ti je beta bila tak niska od samog početka i sve, ja stvarno mislim da se radilo o kasnoj impalntaciji i da zato sad nisi čula srce. ne sumnjam da će za 10 dn sve biti super  :Smile:  

1latica i laine - drago mi je da sve ide super!  :Very Happy: 

ja se uskoro pridružujem čekanju bete, moj polip od prošlog ciklusa, nakon stimulacije, ipak nije bio polip nego ugrušak, koji se očistio s ovom menstruacijom (koja je trajala dobrih 8 dana), sad sam na 12dc, danas bila ovulacija, pa idemo po dva smrzlića u petak  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

> mislim da ziv embrij nemoze lutati 10 dana


Može. Implantacija se događa do 12 dana nakon ovulacije (a možda i koji dan kasnije, sve je to otprilike).

http://www.roda.hr/portal/trudnoca/p...-trudnocu.html

Tako da i u Željkinom slučaju još ima nade.

----------


## željkica

> Može. Implantacija se događa do 12 dana nakon ovulacije (a možda i koji dan kasnije, sve je to otprilike).
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/portal/trudnoca/p...-trudnocu.html
> 
> Tako da i u Željkinom slučaju još ima nade.


Neznam koliko ima istine al u noci s 11 dnt na 12 me probudila bol koja je trajala 15-tak min i prošla  (tako mi je bilo u prvoj trudnoći )bas me rezalo....mozda cuda ipak postoje!

----------


## sanjka

> Može. Implantacija se događa do 12 dana nakon ovulacije (a možda i koji dan kasnije, sve je to otprilike).
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/portal/trudnoca/p...-trudnocu.html
> 
> Tako da i u Željkinom slučaju još ima nade.


To ja znam vec konfuzija. Al ti poredis i stavljas link o spontanoj trudnoci. Ovdje govorimo o ivf postupcima i gdje se sve brze dogadja. Ako to i doktori kazu koji to rade onda to treba i prihvatit jel.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Neznam koliko ima istine al u noci s 11 dnt na 12 me probudila bol koja je trajala 15-tak min i prošla  (tako mi je bilo u prvoj trudnoći )bas me rezalo....mozda cuda ipak postoje!


Željkice, pitaj Dr P da ti ispriča priču o bebi čija fotografija nikada ne napušta onaj kutak Cito beba, dok se sve ostale s vremenom mijenjaju. Mislim da ga zove Superman  :Smile: 

Čuda se itekako događaju (i u medicini) i držim čvrsto  :fige:  da je ova beba u tvom trbuhu jedno od njih

----------


## Cosmo90

Dobro jutro, cure. Vidim da je objavljena samo jedna moja poruka, iako ih je bilo dosta poslano. Izvadila betu, 0. Zelim sreću svima vama koji čekate.

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, pitaj Dr P da ti ispriča priču o bebi čija fotografija nikada ne napušta onaj kutak Cito beba, dok se sve ostale s vremenom mijenjaju. Mislim da ga zove Superman 
> 
> Čuda se itekako događaju (i u medicini) i držim čvrsto  da je ova beba u tvom trbuhu jedno od njih


Slika bebe na njegovom stolu?

----------


## Bond

11dnt, Cekam vađenje krvi, ali ujutro mi je krenulo nesto smeđe pa mislim da ce doci m.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Slika bebe na njegovom stolu?


Ne znam gdje ju sada drži, bila je sa ostalim fotkama na polici...
Ali znam da je ta tamo uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Otisla i ja danas vaditi betu. 11 dnt 3 dnemb... ovi Testovi me izludjuju i neda mi ih se vuse raditi... radje cu vaditi krv vise puta. Ujutro je test bio pozitivan ali svijetliji nego jucer i jednostavno nemam vise snage za čekanje. Sise mi napuhnute, temp stalno oko 37 ... predvecer mi je mučno malo... nist... cekamo 12 i prvu betu... nadam se da ih bude vise u rastućem nizu

----------


## sanjka

Cure vibram za pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bond

Bernica bit ce toosuper! 
Mimi kako si ti?

----------


## fuksija

Drzim fige za rezultate...javite...

----------


## željkica

Cure sretno, nadam se velikim betama! !!

----------


## mare157

Cure moje, jutros test negativan. Ali slusajuci svoj instinkt ja otisla vaditi betu. Moja beta je 85! 
Znam, ni v rit ni mimo, u klinici kazu da moze biti dobro, ponoviti betu za 2 dana. Sad vibrajte da u petak bude oko 200!! Agonija se nastavlja.

----------


## Vrci

Ajmeeee jao  :Smile: 
Koji dpo?

----------


## Bond

Mare po meni je to ok. Za 2 dana ces vidjet dali se dupla to je bitno. Vidis kak su testovi nepouzdani!

----------


## bernica

Bravo mare.... ma to bu super. Poduplat ce se sigurno. Koji si test radila? Sve me vise zivciraju ti Testovi ... najbolje vaditi krv i gotovo ...

----------


## Mimi1010

Ej cure.Citam i cekam vase visoke bete od ranog jutra!!!!Ja vadim sutra.Danas lagani bolovi u maternici a nikad me ona ne boli nego samo neki od jajnika pred mengu koja bi po skolski trebala u petak.Imam laganooo blago smede.Sutra cu sve znat na cemu sam.

----------


## željkica

Mare 157 koji je danas dan?

----------


## Bond

Mimi i meni je danas pocelo malo smeđe..sad cekam nalaz..ali mislim da ce biti 0 posto je vec nesto krenulo..

----------


## bernica

11 dnt 3dn emb ili 14 dana od punkcije.... Beta 110.28... ponavljam u petak.... Uf... idemo dalje

----------


## mare157

Danas mi je 12dnt dvodvevnog 4 stanicnog zametka. 27.dan ciklusa, i 14.dan od oplodnje.

----------


## bubekica

bernica i mare, super su vam bete! vibram za duplanje objema!!!

----------


## Ginger

dobre su to bete
vibram za duplanje

----------


## sanjka

Ma bravo cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I ja se pridruzujem vibrama i duplanju bete  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Cure moje, jutros test negativan. Ali slusajuci svoj instinkt ja otisla vaditi betu. Moja beta je 85! 
> Znam, ni v rit ni mimo, u klinici kazu da moze biti dobro, ponoviti betu za 2 dana. Sad vibrajte da u petak bude oko 200!! Agonija se nastavlja.


Mare koji si test radila da znamo da ga ne kupujemo kad nije pouzdan?? Mislim ono na toliku betu da bude negativan prasac jedan  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Ma bravo cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I ja se pridruzujem vibrama i duplanju bete


I ja i ja!!!!!

----------


## sanjka

> I ja i ja!!!!!


Zeljkic mislim na tebe i nek ti sto prije vrijeme prodje do uz i naravno da budu lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

Bernica sad vidim tvoju betu! U istom smo sosu  :Wink:  Samo nek se uduplaju do petka i to je to!
Sad sam ponovila test i evo vidi se blaga roza crta, jedva vidljiva. Kupila sam ih na cocooncenter.eu i pise da citaju betu od 20 pa na dalje. Pogledam koji je i javim vam. Jos je pisalo da je za ranu dijagnostiku. 
A da vi znate koji šok sam ja dozivjela. Jer ja sam otisla po negativnu betu tj., onu gdje pise <0,5 I kad sam pogledala nalaz skoro sam se srusila, ruke mi se pocele tresti, ono aj bok! I znam ja da je to mala beta i da nije dobro, sve ja znam na zalost, nacitala sam se toga, ali evo je, 85!! Ima nade.

----------


## mare157

Ne znam da li smijem saviti link. Test je Gtest Screen i čita od 25, a ne od 20 kako sam napisala. 
Evo link
http://www.cocooncenter.co.uk/gtest-...est/17853.html

----------


## sanjka

> Ne znam da li smijem saviti link. Test je Gtest Screen i čita od 25, a ne od 20 kako sam napisala. 
> Evo link
> http://www.cocooncenter.co.uk/gtest-...est/17853.html


Vidis, izgleda da nije niti malo pouzdan.
Po ovoj beti od danas test bi trebao bar blago biti pozitivan na 10 dan kad si radila test.
Ma nebitno.....beta je beta i dobro je da si isla vaditi.

----------


## bernica

Mare pa bete su nam ok za tak rano... ref vrijednost za 14dana od ovulacije je 17-119... tak nekak... znaci da je super. Bitno je da se dupla...

----------


## Bond

Moja beta 1,3 vise srece drugi put  :Sad:

----------


## Cosmo90

Moja 0,100... v

----------


## Mimi1010

Zao mi je Bond! Samo hrabro dalje i na sve pretrage i nedaj se da te otpile tipa kaj ce ti to.Kad ces po smrzlice?

----------


## paty

Poz.beta je sasvim ok.moja beta je bila 10d 7st.42 a danas ima curka 19 mj.

----------


## Vrci

> Danas mi je 12dnt dvodvevnog 4 stanicnog zametka. 27.dan ciklusa, i 14.dan od oplodnje.


Pa to je cist ok.

Ja sam imala 10dnt trodnevnog betu 56  :Smile:  i bebo je vec veliki decko  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Mimi sutra vec zovem tamo da se narucim za dogovor oko svih pretraga i cim sve obavim idem po smrzlice. Inace nema smisla sve ovo prolazit bez nalaza. Sretno tebi sutra i javi...
Svim pozitivnim betama cestitam i uzivajte cure

----------


## Ginger

nemojte da vam ja pocnem sa svojim betama i to u dvije trudnoce  :Grin: 

Bond, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkic mislim na tebe i nek ti sto prije vrijeme prodje do uz i naravno da budu lijepe vijesti


Hvala ti,divna si!

----------


## željkica

Ginger tvoje bete su nam svima nada kad su male!

----------


## mare157

Bond jako mi je žao. Bila sam sigurna da ti se ulovilo ;(
Ginger kakve su ti bile bete?

Ma ja sam se skroz smirila, nadam se dobrom nalazu u petak. Jedino me muci migrena i taj maaaali smeđi iscjedak za koji se stvarno nadam da ce nestati.

----------


## željkica

Mare157 ja sam u trudnoci imala isto smedi iscjedak to ti je normalno ima puno cura koje su smedarile,malo uspori i bit ce to ok! I Sad mi je dr rekao bude li smedeg da ne brinem glavno da nema krvi.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći imala smeđi iscjedak i sad ga imam opet, javio se 6dnt5d, pa dva dana trajao pa opet počeo sa 4+2 i trajao sve do 6tt. Sve je ok, dva srčeka kuckaju

----------


## 1latica

Cure čestitam na betama, nek se uredno poduplaju  :Very Happy: 
Bond, žao mi je  :Undecided:  Sretno na FETu.
Željkice i daljem držim fige da bude hrabro srce na UZV  :Kiss: 
Gabi čestitam na dva srca.
Sretno nam svima dalje.

----------


## mare157

Cure hvala vam svima, divne ste i prava ste utjeha! Nekako sam se smirila, imam osjecaj da ce biti sve ok i vjerujem u to. sjecam se i ja puno primjera iz 2011. kad sam bila trudna i smeđarenja i svakakvih niskih beta koje su zavrsile super bebicama.

----------


## željkica

Vauuu Gabi pa čestitam na dva srca!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaa gabi, divnoooo!

----------


## Konfuzija

> To ja znam vec konfuzija. Al ti poredis i stavljas link o spontanoj trudnoci. Ovdje govorimo o ivf postupcima i gdje se sve brze dogadja. Ako to i doktori kazu koji to rade onda to treba i prihvatit jel.


Trudnoća je trudnoća. Jedina razlika između spontane i one iz ivf-a je da su naše bebe prvih nekoliko dana u staklenoj posudici.

----------


## Konfuzija

Gabi  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći imala smeđi iscjedak i sad ga imam opet, javio se 6dnt5d, pa dva dana trajao pa opet počeo sa 4+2 i trajao sve do 6tt. Sve je ok, dva srčeka kuckaju


Ajme Gabi prekrasno  :Smile:  
Nek bude uredna i skolska.

----------


## sanjka

> Moja beta 1,3 vise srece drugi put


Bond  :Sad:  
Suvisan je svaki komentar.

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, ajme  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Čestitam cure. Nek sad sve lijepo školski.
Bond, meni je doktor nakon prvog IVF i FET-a reko da mi ne trebaju dodatne pretrage al meni vrag nije dal mira i zamolila svoju doktoricu za uputnice i napravila trombofilije (dobivala NMH) i kariogram. Nakon toga bila biokemijska al je cijeli ciklus nekako bio loš, tanak endometrij, a los  embrij  za smrznut. Na kraju biokemijska. 
Sad prije trećeg IVF sam MPO zicala za histeroskopiju (tri biokemijske i vanmaternicna). Rekla da po njoj sve dobro izgleda iz vana i  da kao ne treba al bude napravila jer sam rekla da nemam snage isprobavati. Da nemam problem, ne bi bila ovdje. Tak mogu i doma isprobavati.

----------


## Mimi1010

Jutro ili dan kako kome.Evo ja upravo izvadila krv,cekam betu bit ce za oko sat vremena.Al ne nadam se nista buduci da mi je ujutro izaslo nesto sluzavo smede-crno i to dosta velik komad.

----------


## bernica

Mimi sretnoooooo!!! Nema veze kaj izlaze smedji komadići... to nemora nist značiti... javi nam lijepu brojcicu... di to tak brzo naprave nalaz?!? Hehe idem ja tam sutra. U Vz hitno znaci tek iza 12.

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo mene.Nalaz 1.0
Kaka Bond kaze,vise srece drugi put.
U OB Zabok.

----------


## Bond

LF2,ma nemam rijeci..meni uvijek kazu sve je odlicno(endometrij,blastice,sve unutra) a nista. Ubiti imala sam 2biokem ali to mi je znak da barem se nesto primilo. Imam jos 2smrzlica(blastice) ali neidem po njih dok me ne posalje na komplet obradu jer osim najobicnijih pretraga me nisu na nista drugo poslali.
Mimi, zao mi je,a stvarno sam mislila kak ce tebi iz prve uspjeti. Eh..drz se, idemo dalje..

----------


## mare157

Mimi zao mi je ;( nek vam svima vec u slijedecem postupku uspije!
Mene migrena ubija od jucer popodne a strah me išta popiti pa se patim...

----------


## ljube555

Mare157, kod mene isto bili migrene na pocetku i sada znaju povremeno. Dr.rekao da lupocet 500 za bolovi ako ne pomogne onda 1000i tako sam radila. I hvala bogu pomoglo je....

----------


## bernica

Mare slobodno popiješ neki paracetamol tipa lekadol , lupocet.... nije nesto jak ali mozda ipak opusti ... i pij magnezij... farmaceut sam pa ak ti kak mogu pomoći... pitaj

----------


## ljube555

Znala sam i sumeci paracetamol uzeti isto pomagao....

----------


## VALERIJA

mare... malo ohrabrenja...moja je beta 9 dan nakon transfera trodnevnog iznosila 89 i sve je završilo više nego savršeno...sretno

----------


## mare157

Valerija pa to je slicno kao kod mene. Nadam se da ce biti sve ok

Znaci da popijem paracetamol bez straha. Inace pijem neofen forte ali sad bas i ne bi, a bas me ubija migrena. Na rubu povracanja sam kako me boli. 
Bernice savjetuj me onda molim te koje vitamine da si uzmem sad, neki kazu da je elevit najbolji, citala sam da je almagea prenatal super, a natural w. dosta kritiziraju. Do sad sam pila almageu i trebam kupiti novu dozu i pijem folnu od solgara.

----------


## mare157

Da li smijem popiti neofen?

----------


## bernica

Ja preferiram almagea prenatal. Ima najbolji sastav sa omegom , željezom i jodom. Skuplja je od drugih ali po sastavu je najbolja. Nw bas i nisam neki ljubitelj... to je nita klasa... elevit je ok ali nema omege... ja bi ostala na almagea vit

----------


## bernica

Nemoj piti neofen. Popij radje 2 paracetamola

----------


## mare157

Bernica hvala ti, moram u apoteku jer imam samo neofen doma. Odmah cu kupiti i almageu. Nema smisla da se ovako patim. 
Dobra vijest, smeđarenje skroz prestalo  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Mimi zao mi je..
Mene isto migrena ubijala cijeli dan..stavljala sam si mokar rucnik oko vrata i na celo..malo je pomoglo..inace imam uzasne migrene i ne znam zasto..bila i na magnetu i op sinusa itd..

Bond, meni isto uvijek sve super a nikad nis..koje bi dodatne pretrage uopce mogla traziti? Ni sama ne znam..

----------


## LF2

Kod mene ispada da brzo ostanem al ne mogu zadržati...prvi IVF dobili 4 js i od toga 3 blastociste. Radila kariogram i faktore trombofilije. Ispostavilo se da moram na heparin sljedeći put. 
Sad mi jedino ta histeroskopija preostaje i onda više nisam pametna.
Sad se trpam vitaminima.

----------


## Bond

Ma trazit cu sve zivo kaj ima jer vise neidem dok se nesto ne istrazi. Nemogu se vise mucit a rezultata nema. Od trombofilije,histero,kariograma itd.. u cetvrtak idem na dogovor kod dr pa cu vidjet kaj ce rec. 
Ja imam migrene i bas me ubijala sad u ovom postupku,uzas..pila sam kak je rekla bernica i jos normabel od 2×2mg i bilo mi malo bolje.

----------


## Mimi1010

Bond svakako napisi ba kaj te je bude uputio od pretraga.Ja idem po smrzlice vec sljedeci ciklus.

----------


## bernica

Sa 110 na 230 betahcg.... danas 13ti dan od transfera trodnevnih .... Uf dobro je, idemo dalje

----------


## nina977

Bernica,čestitam!! :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Evo me! Moja beta danas je 301,3!!! Trudna saaaaam!!
Bernica sta ima kod tebe?

----------


## nina977

Bravo mare157!! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo cure,čestitam! !!!!

----------


## sanjka

Cure divno i cestitam!!!

----------


## fuksija

Yeeeee! Cestitam cure!
I ja vam se pridruzujem! Trudna sam! Aaaaaaaa!
13 dnt beta 538,69  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Yeeeee! Cestitam cure!
> I ja vam se pridruzujem! Trudna sam! Aaaaaaaa!
> 13 dnt beta 538,69


Ajde konacno  :Smile: 
Cestitam....

----------


## giulia

Koliko dobrih vijesti danas!!! Cestitam cure!!! ♡♡♡

----------


## bubekica

aaaa, zakon, mare, fuksija, bernica cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sljokicaa

Cestitam cure!!!
Ja sam danas 5dnt 3 dneve 5 stanicne moje jedine js iz ovog prvog ivf-a.
Za sad nemam nikakvih nuspojava, pa se malo brinem. Znam da nisu sanse pre velike, ali moram se nadat  :Smile: 
Test trebam raditi za 6 dana, tko ce to docekat...

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:  bravo cure!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Bernice cestitam!!!! Kaj si koristila od lijekova u ovom postupku i od kucnih preparata.Jel to mozda pomoglo?

----------


## laine

Cure čestitke!!! Jeeeej

----------


## 1latica

Mimi, jako mi je žao  :grouphug: 

Bernica, mare, fuksija  :Very Happy:  bravo cure, čestitam. 
Sretno vam dalje.

----------


## mare157

Bernica i fuksija cestitam cure!! Nek nam budu uredne trudnoce!

----------


## bernica

Mimi ... mislim da je heparin presudil ovaj put... ostalo je sve bilo isto ko i prije. Malo sam si prehranu prilagodila... jedem malo uh... slatko opce ne... ali mislim da je heparin taj koji je nekaj pokrenul . Čestitam svim novopečenim trudnicama i želim nam svima lijepu i školsku trudnoću a curkama kojima nije uspjelo... glavu gore... bude sigurno ... samo treba biti uporan i dosadan ... eto meni je trebalo "samo" 7 puta da dobijemo konačno neku lijepu betu.

----------


## bernica

Ispravak prethodnog posta... 8 puta

----------


## fuksija

Da, ja sam isto sad dobila fragmin..inace je sve ostalo bilo isto..
Ali zadnji put kad nam je uspjelo je bio FET kao i sad, a sad se bojim hoce li potrajati jer je taj put isto bila velika beta a onda najednom spontani..mozda fragmin sad pomogne..

----------


## mimsi

Drage moje "suborke", čitam vas redovito i jako se veselim zbog svih vas kojima je ovaj put uspjelo!!  :Very Happy:  
Želim vam sretne i školske trudnoće! Plodna li je ova jesen!  :Wink:  

Tužnicama šaljem veeliki zagrljaj...nema se tu što puno reći...isplačite se i idemo dalje, u nove pobjede!

Nadam se da i ja za koji dan selim s odbrojavanja na ovu temu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Stipka

Meni 5 dana nakon stop injekcije jasno vidljiv plus,iako mi rekli da nakon 5 dana ni trebala isparit jer je bilo samo 1500jedinica. Dva dana nakon toga,blago vidljiv plus, i opet dva dana nakon toga Beta nula. Bit će sporo se rješavam injekcije,ili je bila biokemijska.

----------


## vekyn

Ajmeeeee koliko dobrih vijesti, čestitke cure!!!! Bernica i ja isto osmi, prvi s fragminom al eto ipak nista, test i 10. i 13. dan negativni, i 14. dan ( kao i gotovo uvijek do sada) krenula menga  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Vekyn, jako mi je zao...

----------


## bernica

Vekyn... sve znas. Zao mi je da fragmin nije napravil razliku.

----------


## Stipka

Čestitke svima s pozitivnom betom,a mi ostali hrabro dalje

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Pozdrav svima,
Ujutro vadim betu, 14.dpt 2 trodnevna zametka.
Išla sam piškiti prije pol sata i naišla na tamni iscjedak, smeckast
Nakon toga na idućem piskinju ponovno, još tamniji
Ali nema ništa još na papiru (od brisanja) i nema one boli menstrualne
Na utricima sam
Može li to ipak biti dobro?

----------


## Gabi25

Može biti dobro, smedarenje nije ništa neobično u ranoj trudnoći, pročitaj gore na ovoj temi sto smo već pisale zadnjih dana. Sretno sutra!

----------


## Stipka

> Pozdrav svima,
> Ujutro vadim betu, 14.dpt 2 trodnevna zametka.
> Išla sam piškiti prije pol sata i naišla na tamni iscjedak, smeckast
> Nakon toga na idućem piskinju ponovno, još tamniji
> Ali nema ništa još na papiru (od brisanja) i nema one boli menstrualne
> Na utricima sam
> Može li to ipak biti dobro?




Test nisi radila?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Ne, nisam mogla od straha...

----------


## mare157

Jooooj jutros smeckasto/crveni iscjedak... Bolovi kao pms. Poluditi cu!! Sta da radim? Gin mi radi danas popodne. Da idem vaditi betu ponovo?? U petak je bila 301, a u srijedu 85. Umirem od muke, bas umirem.

----------


## bernica

A di si bila na postupku? Zovi njih. Ja sam uvjerena da bude sve ok. Beta ti je super narasla... krvariti se moze od bilo cega, znas i sama... pozitivan stav i u novu pobijedu...

----------


## mare157

Sad sam zvala kliniku, nazvati ce me doktorica. Meni je smedarenje smak svijeta jer u 1.trudnoci nisam imala nista i odmah placem jer me strah. I ti bolovi u maternici mi nisu bas zanemarivi, strah me za poluditi.

----------


## mare157

Bernica hvala ti. Sad sam popila normabel od 2mg i lezim. Probati cu odspavati malo.

----------


## Vrci

Mare,drzi se. Nadam se da bude sve ok. Znam kakva je trauma vidjeti crveno u ranoj trudnoci

----------


## ljube555

Mare, procitaj moje postovi od 2015 vidit ces koliko sam krvarila, i bilo mi receno da je od pritiska i hematoma dolazi do smedarenja i krvarenja. U rodnice rekao dr.moj da pucaju kapilari i plus jos bio hematom. 7 puta vadila sam betu od strahu. I tek nakon 12tt proslo sve dok hematom ne iscurio van skroz...ja sam betu vadila dok mi ne narasla do 15tisuca i nesto..... Sretno draga. I bio mi pojacan utrogestan na 4×2....

----------


## fuksija

Mare, znam kako ti je..i ja sam to prosla..
Ali ne mora biti nista lose, samo miruj..puno putasam culada je curama tako bilo, bio hematom, i poslije sve ok..i ja sam imala hematom..

----------


## mare157

Hvala vam svima, prava ste utjeha i nada! Lezim, jutros mi je odmah dosla sestra i stavila me u red da moram mirovati i misliti pozitivno. Svaka koja vidi bilo kakvu fleku koja nije od utrogestana zna koji je to stres. Ja na srecu u 1.trudnoci nisam imala bas nikakvih problema, ali izgleda da cu sad morati vise paziti i smiriti se. 
Bernica, fuksija, Vrci, ljube555 hvala vam cure!

----------


## sanjka

> Jooooj jutros smeckasto/crveni iscjedak... Bolovi kao pms. Poluditi cu!! Sta da radim? Gin mi radi danas popodne. Da idem vaditi betu ponovo?? U petak je bila 301, a u srijedu 85. Umirem od muke, bas umirem.


Mare sve su ti vec cure napisale i ja vjerujem da ce se to smiriti.
I sama znas da cure znaju imati i smeckasto i prava krvarenja pa na kraju hvala bogu sve bude u redu. Al znam da se bojis i to je normalno.
Jesu te zvali iz klinike??

----------


## sanjka

*zeljkice* kak si ti??
Jel u petak uz??

----------


## Ginger

mare, sretno! nadam se da ce sve biti ok, jer moze i unatoc krvarenju
strogo miruj

----------


## sanjka

*Ginger* vidim da si nakon par ivf postupaka ostala prirodno trudna. Cestitam!!!
Daj mi reci jesi imala ikakve simptome pa posumnjala??
Bar nesto da je bilo drugacije vec inace??
Ili ti menga nije stigla na vrijeme pa si test napravila?

Jako, jako me vesele ove spontane trudnoce  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

Curke, jeste vadile ponovo betu? 
Ja sam danas opet vadila..16dnt 1155..rekao mi je doktor da opet u srijedu vadim..
Sjecam se, zadnji put mi je na isti dan beta bila oko 5000.. Jel ovo sad premalo?

----------


## bernica

Ja nisam vadila treću vise. Rekli su da netreba... tak da cekam uzv ...

----------


## Ginger

sanjka, hvala!
m mi je kasnila 1 dan i koza me jako zasvrbila (kao u prvoj trudnoci), a trebala sam uzimati neki lijek pa sam za svaki slucaj napravila test  :Smile: 

fuksija, kolika je bila prethodna?

----------


## željkica

Mare nadam se da sve sve bit uredu,sretno!!!Sanjka,dobro sam odplakala sam svoje al vjerojatno cu u petak opet,sta je tu je jer ne nadam se da ce dobro zavrsit.da u petak je uzv .

----------


## Zenii

Željkica sretno, i držim  :fige:  da je bila kasnija implantacija.

Mare, nadam se da će sve biti dobro.

Vrci, u kojoj si ti fazi, si krenula ili još nešto čekaš?

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Samo javljam 
Beta- negativna

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u fazi pijenja tabletica i nadanja da za 2 dana kreću i injekcije  :Smile:

----------


## vekyn

Zagreb zao mi je, drž se  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Bas mi je zao zagreb,bit će bolje drugi put...

----------


## mimsi

Zao mi je, ZagrebZagreb!  :Sad: 
Uh, Fuksija, ne razumijem se bas ali stvarno se nadam da ce u srijedu jaako porasti beta!
Zeljkice, sretno i tebi na uzv!

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Hvala

----------


## Ginger

Zagreb zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Zagreb zao mi je...

Meni je beta 13dnt bila 538 a sad na 16dnt 1155
U zadnjem postupku je na 13 dnt bila oko 1200 a na 16dnt oko 5000

----------


## Optimist

Zz  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Mare kako je?

----------


## sanjka

> Curke, jeste vadile ponovo betu? 
> Ja sam danas opet vadila..16dnt 1155..rekao mi je doktor da opet u srijedu vadim..
> Sjecam se, zadnji put mi je na isti dan beta bila oko 5000.. Jel ovo sad premalo?


*Fuksija* pogledaj ovdje malo statistiku bete i post od *valentine* pod brojem 13. Ista zena na isti dan 13 dnt vadjena beta di su u pitanju blastice u dva postupka i ogromna razlika. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

----------


## sanjka

> Zagreb zao mi je...
> 
> Meni je beta 13dnt bila 538 a sad na 16dnt 1155
> U zadnjem postupku je na 13 dnt bila oko 1200 a na 16dnt oko 5000


Vidis da ti je i ova beta u postupku prije bila veca na 13-ti dan vec sad ova. Nemoze se to sad porediti.
Drzim fige za sutra da se lijepo i dalje dupla  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Mare kako je?


Rvo lezim i odmaram. Jutros isla kod gin da mi otvori komplikacije jer si necu dozvoliti da oped odem na posao i prokrvarim i inzistirala je da mi napravi uzv. Vidi se lijepa gestacijska taman kakva treba biti. Dala mi doznake i to je to. Sad mirovanje. 
Ti? Kad imas uzv?

----------


## željkica

Dobro sam malecki mi je bolestan pa sam zaokupljena s tim,u petak je uzv.

----------


## bernica

Fuksija... kak moj gin veli... trudnoca nije matematika i nema tu pravila... nemoj se puno opterećivati s brojkama ...uzv bude pokazal svoje a ja sam uvjerena da bude sve ok na kraju... 
mare... super za gestacijsku... sad odmor i polako...

----------


## laine

Ja danas bila na uzv i vidjela srčeko, sve je ok za sada. Ali ono što me čudi jest da mi je rekla (i napisala) da vodim trudnoću kod svog ginekologa i da se sada ovo tretira kao normalna trudnoća začeta prirodnim putem, nema mirovanja, ništa. S obzirom da mi je ovo bio 4. ivf malo mi je to čudno. Čak je mojoj gin bilo čudno i prokomentirala je da inače oni vode ivf trudnoće. Ima li tko ovakvih iskustava?
Željkice držim fige i ostalim čekalicama sretno!

----------


## Ginger

sve trudnoce, pa i one s komplikacijama, sam vodila kod svoje soc.gin
trudnoca je trudnoca, nema tu razlike

----------


## LaraLana

Cestitke cure na pozitivnim betama  :Klap: 
Ako vam sto znaci moja je bila na 12 dnt 139.... 2 dvodnevna embrija, pisala sam vec al evo opet.
Idem se sad upisati u ovu statistiku  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Samo javljam 
> Beta- negativna


 :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke, jeste vadile ponovo betu? 
> Ja sam danas opet vadila..16dnt 1155..rekao mi je doktor da opet u srijedu vadim..
> Sjecam se, zadnji put mi je na isti dan beta bila oko 5000.. Jel ovo sad premalo?


Jesi isla danas ponavljati betu??

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći imala smeđi iscjedak i sad ga imam opet, javio se 6dnt5d, pa dva dana trajao pa opet počeo sa 4+2 i trajao sve do 6tt. Sve je ok, dva srčeka kuckaju


Gabi jesam ja dobro procitala da se na prvom uz vidjela jedna gv i sad kucaju dva  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

> Gabi jesam ja dobro procitala da se na prvom uz vidjela jedna gv i sad kucaju dva




Da, točno tako. Na prvom uzv sa 5tt vidjela se jedna gestacijska. Na drugom sa 6tt dvije gestacijske sa zumanjcanima i jedno srčeko kucalo, sa 6+2 kuckala oba srceka

I slažem se sa ginger- trudnoća je trudnoća, iz ivf-a ili spontana nema razlike osim načina na koji je do nje došlo. Tako da stvarno ne vidim razlog zašto ti je ne bi mogla voditi socijalna ginekologica

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, točno tako. Na prvom uzv sa 5tt vidjela se jedna gestacijska. Na drugom sa 6tt dvije gestacijske sa zumanjcanima i jedno srčeko kucalo, sa 6+2 kuckala oba srceka
> 
> I slažem se sa ginger- trudnoća je trudnoća, iz ivf-a ili spontana nema razlike osim načina na koji je do nje došlo. Tako da stvarno ne vidim razlog zašto ti je ne bi mogla voditi socijalna ginekologica


Divno  :Zaljubljen: 
Cestitam draga i sve najbolje zelim.

----------


## Stipka

:grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## mimsi

Gabi25, cestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Fuksija? Beta? Jel sve ok?

----------


## fuksija

Moja beta na 18.dnt je bila 2174,57
A sad mi je dok javio da dodem sutra na uzv a ne u srijedu jer po njemu beta ne raste bas dobro i boji se da je vanmaternicna..ja sam u soku i u panici!!
Gledam po tabelama, moje brojke su skroz ok..ne razumijem..molim vas pomozite..

----------


## mimsi

Pa ne znam...meni se to isto cini ok..jel te boli sta?

----------


## Ginger

ni meni nije jasno  :Undecided: 
beta ti je sasvim ok
al odi da se smiris

----------


## fuksija

Ne boli me nista...ne znam, mozda samo zeli biti siguran

----------


## Ginger

ajde, zelim ti sto mirniju noc, da se naspavas i da se sutra smiris

----------


## 1latica

Fuksija i meni se čini da je beta normalno uduplana. Sretno sutra na pregledu.
Željkice, mislim na tebe od srca ti želim hrabro srce na UZV sutra  :Kiss: 
Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj, samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija, Zeljkice, sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Kao sta sam i očekivala otkucaja nema u ponedjeljak kiretaza.Ja se nje tako bojim a kaze dr da nema potrebe da idem u opcu anesteziju,cure koje ste to prosle koliko je to gore od punkcije?

----------


## Bluebella

> Kao sta sam i očekivala otkucaja nema u ponedjeljak kiretaza.Ja se nje tako bojim a kaze dr da nema potrebe da idem u opcu anesteziju,cure koje ste to prosle koliko je to gore od punkcije?


Draga jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
Ja sam prosla kiretazu nakon poroda u zadnjoj trudnoci. Uspavali su me i kad sam se probudila nista me nije bolilo. Poslije sam samo osjetila blaga grčenja ali nista strasno. Krvarila sam dva tjedna nakon kiretaze.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice jakoo mi je žao  :Sad: 
Drži se  :Kiss:

----------


## laine

Željkice baš sam se nadala da će izaći na dobro, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Zeljkice bas mi je zao :Sad: 
Fuksija kako je prošao pregled? Pretpostavljam da ti se gin brine zbog one prve bete koja je poduplala u 3 dana, a ne u 2 ali i to može biti dobro, javi kako je prošao pregled!

----------


## sanjka

> Kao sta sam i očekivala otkucaja nema u ponedjeljak kiretaza.Ja se nje tako bojim a kaze dr da nema potrebe da idem u opcu anesteziju,cure koje ste to prosle koliko je to gore od punkcije?


Zeljkice  :Sad:  
Zao mi je i nemam rijeci utjehe....

----------


## fuksija

Zeljkice, jako mi je zao  :Sad:  Sama kiretaza ti nije ništa strasno, stvarno..uspavaju te i sve je bezbolno, probudis se i sve je gotovo..ne moras se sad jos i oko toga brinuti..nakon kiretaze mi je dok jos napravio uzv preko trbuha, dobila sam tablete za stezanje maternice (ergometrin), i dodes za koji tjedan na kontrolu..

----------


## mimsi

Željkice, jako, jako mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila na uzv..dok je nakon 5 sek gledanja u ekran rekao: unutra je! I dao mi high 5!  :Smile: 
On vec pet dana sumnja na vanmaternicnu.. 
Sljedeci pregled mi je za tjedan dana, da vidimo da li srce kuca..jooooj stalno nesto treba iscekivati...uzas..
Po njemu beta ne raste najbolje ali pustit ce da vidi kako se razvija..

----------


## mimsi

Oodlicno, fuksija!  :Smile:  Bit ce to sve dobro!!! Sad malo cekaj, nisi dugo  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkice, jako mi je zao  Sama kiretaza ti nije ništa strasno, stvarno..uspavaju te i sve je bezbolno, probudis se i sve je gotovo..ne moras se sad jos i oko toga brinuti..nakon kiretaze mi je dok jos napravio uzv preko trbuha, dobila sam tablete za stezanje maternice (ergometrin), i dodes za koji tjedan na kontrolu..


Nece mi je radit u opcoj zato me i strah kaze dr da nema potrebe.

----------


## Bluebella

> Nece mi je radit u opcoj zato me i strah kaze dr da nema potrebe.


Trazi da te uspavaju ako se bojiš.

----------


## željkica

> Trazi da te uspavaju ako se bojiš.


Ma ja se uvik bojim,koliko je to gore od punkcije?meni ona nije nista strasno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma ja se uvik bojim,koliko je to gore od punkcije?meni ona nije nista strasno.


Meni je gora bila punkcija (bez anestezije) nego kiretaza. 
Ne znam kakva je kiretaza na zivo, mene su uspavali, trazila sam da me uspavaju.

----------


## fuksija

Sad sam na wc papiru našla smeđkasti trag..onak trakica..rastezljiva...o neeeee..sto to sad znaci?

----------


## Vrci

željkice jako mi je žao  :Sad:  Ja ne bih prolazila kiretažu bez anestezije nikako.
A nije im opcija da ti ukinu terapiju i vide jel ćeš sama prokrvariti?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Nece mi je radit u opcoj zato me i strah kaze dr da nema potrebe.


Željkice, možda će ti raditi vakuumsku kiretažu, ako ćeš ju raditi u Cita?

Jako, jako mi je žao što srce nije zakucalo...  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice  :Sad:  jako mi je zao
drz se draga

fuksija, bit ce to dobro

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam bila na uzv..dok je nakon 5 sek gledanja u ekran rekao: unutra je! I dao mi high 5! 
> On vec pet dana sumnja na vanmaternicnu.. 
> Sljedeci pregled mi je za tjedan dana, da vidimo da li srce kuca..jooooj stalno nesto treba iscekivati...uzas..
> Po njemu beta ne raste najbolje ali pustit ce da vidi kako se razvija..


Drzim fige za srceko  :Smile:  
Koliko tocno si danas t.?

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, možda će ti raditi vakuumsku kiretažu, ako ćeš ju raditi u Cita?
> 
> Jako, jako mi je žao što srce nije zakucalo...


Da radit cu je u Cita.

----------


## Sybila

željkice jako mi je žao, u mislima si mi čitav dan i baš sam se nadala da ćeš javiti da se vidi jako srce  :Sad:  drzi nam se  :Love:  
fuksija čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure divne ste!Morat cu sutra na kiretazu pojavila mi se krv,koliko traje postupak?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala vam cure divne ste!Morat cu sutra na kiretazu pojavila mi se krv,koliko traje postupak?


Mene su uspavali u 10h a probudila sam se u 11h, ne znam koliko je tocno trajao postupak.

----------


## fuksija

Sanjka, sad sam 5+1
Javila sam doktoru za smeckasti iscjedak, rekao mi je da to nije nista presudno i da se vidimo po dogovoru..
Uzasno mi je sad zbog toga..

----------


## Konfuzija

To ti je sve vrlo brzo, Željkice, ne znam za vakuumsku, ali ako ti je dr. P. rekao da je lokalna dovoljna vjeruj mu.
Uvijek više boli duša nego tijelo. I duže.  :Sad: 
No proći će i to.

----------


## željkica

Kiretaza obavljena i moram priznat da nije bilo nista strasno vise me sad boli,dobila sam antibiotik i ergometrin.

----------


## 1latica

Željkice, jako mi je žao.. Drži se hrabro, šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## fuksija

Zeljkice, prosla sam to, znam kako ti je <3 odmaraj..

----------


## Stipka

Željkice,hrabro naprid!!  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Hvala cure, ja sam ok prije 2 tjedna sam bila puno gore kad mi je dr rekao da nema otkucaja tako da sam se tad isplakala,za 10-tak dana idem na kontrolu pa cemo vidit sta dr kaze i kad mogu po smrzlice.Ne krvarim nista ,ocekivala sam da ce me bolit od Ergometrina al ne boli??Sretno vam u postupcima i javljate velike bete!!!

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkice,ni ja nisam imala bolove od ergometrina. Neka ti tako i ostane. A onda ponovno u nove pobjedr

----------


## Mimi1010

Bond, jesi bila na razgovoru i dogovoru?Na kaj te je sve doktor uputio od pretraga prije sljedeceg postupka?

----------


## mare157

Jooooj koja tuga ;( Željkice žao mi je jako, uzas da se tako odvilo. Koma...
Fuksija kad imas uzv za srcanu akciju? Ja i ti smo skoro isto trudne. Meni je danas 5+3. U cetvrtak bi trebala na uzv u zg za srcanu akciju i sve se pitam da li da uopce idem, ima li potrebe da se vozim 600 km ujkpno za nesto sto mogu odraditi i doma kod moje gin. Ne zelim riskirati, a mislim da je to ultra rano za uzv  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

mare, ja sam na 5+1 imala naznake srčane akcije (rekao doktor da vidi titraje i početak svega), a na 6+1 je već srce kucalo na veliko. 

Ali nazovi ih i pitaj jel to možeš kod svojeg gin obaviti

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci na 5+1? Pa u to doba se vidi gestacijska i eventualno zumanjcana, nisam jos čula da su se nekome sa 5+1 vidjeli titraji

----------


## Vrci

A da, imaš pravo. Baš sam išla gledati papire sad jer mi bilo čudno kad tak kažeđ. Sa 5+1 su bile gv i žv, a sa 6+1 otkucaji već. Isprike na zabuni, davno je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam na 5+3 imala jasne, lijepe otkucaje, a T prije toga tek na 6+3 i onda, 2 dana nakon, krah...

Dan, dva u ranoj T rade veliku razliku ali, kao što moj dr kaže, beta oko 2oo 14 dpo je ok prediktor, a dalje........ samo nebo zna...

(summa summmarum 2+2 nije = 4 u medicini!)

 :fige:

----------


## Gabi25

> A da, imaš pravo. Baš sam išla gledati papire sad jer mi bilo čudno kad tak kažeđ. Sa 5+1 su bile gv i žv, a sa 6+1 otkucaji već. Isprike na zabuni, davno je bilo




E tak već da :Smile: 
Uglavnom, kažu da bi otkucaje trebalo tražiti sa 6tt ali to može biti i 5+6 i 6+2, nije kod svakog isto. Puno ovisi i o ultrazvuku. 
Ali ja ne bi zbog toga vozila 600 km, radije bi otišla svojoj ginekologici. Jer sto ako se sa ravno 6tt neće cuti otkucaji- ići ćeš za dva dana opet?

----------


## mare157

Gabi upravo to! S malim se na 5+5 nije culo pa me narucila na 6+5 i tad se lijepo vidjela src.akcija. Uopce mi je rizik ici 600km da obavim nesto sto mogu i doma. Umjesto 3.11.cu ici 8.11. jer mi je gin na go i gotovo. Dalek je to put za pregled koji mogu obaviti i doma. To sto oni prakticiraju uzv tocno 4 tjedna od oplodnje je druga stvar. Ne znam, odluciti cu u srijedu, ali zanimalo me vase misljenje da li bi vi putovale toliko za uzv.

----------


## Niksi

Danas 7dnt, prvi IVF, vracene 2blastociste..terapija Folacin Utrogestani, Andol i Decortin(1/2)
Kada najranije bi mogla raditi test?

----------


## fuksija

Cure, pocela sam krvariti..a sad sam na 5+4..bojim se..ne boli me nista, onako je kao pocetak menstruacije, svjeza krv..molim vas utjesite me, koja je imala tako i odrzala trudnocu?

----------


## Ginger

Ja
Prve dvije trudnoce, bili su hematomi
Jesi javila dr?
Miruj i uzimaj utrice oralno

----------


## fuksija

Ali prije cetiri dana sam bila na uzv i dok nista nije rekao da je hematom ili nešto..jel moguce da se hematom stvorio naknadno? Zovem bolnicu podobnik vec sat vremena i nitko se ne javlja..samo puca linija..zvala sam i doka, ni on se ne javlja..

----------


## ljube555

I ja sam smedarija i krvarila do 12 tt .... Na momente smedi iscjedak pa svjeza krv bila. Imala sam hematom ali dr.govorio svaki pzt da krvarenje nije bilo od hematoma nego pucali kapilari u rodnice i od tuda dolazilo do svjeze krvi .... I zbog toga cim sam imala krvarenje hodala sam skoro do 7 tt vaditi betu svaki drugi dan. Da dr.pratio rast bete.

----------


## ljube555

Ako mozes otidi na hitnu neka napraviju uzv i izvadis kod njih odmah i betu. Inaci oni prvo prvo te posalje na vadenje bete i to za pola sata ili sat vremena bude gotov nalaz

----------


## fuksija

Javio mi se dok..rekao je da uzmem 4 tablete duphastona pa navecer 2..a ako je jace krvarenje da odem u bolnicu..veli ako nije jace od intenziteta menstruacije da onda nema ugroze i da se vidimo po planu (u cet).. E sad molim vas recite koliko je kod vas bilo jako to krvarenje..meni je kao pocetak menstruacije.. Kad se brišem ostane sve na papiru,..imam i dnevni ulozak i na njemu ima dosta tragova krvi..zar toliko krvi moze biti od tih kapilara u rodnici? Ja se opet bojim najgoreg  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

Tocno tako bilo i kod mene. A pogotovo dok sam isla na wc i na wc papiru sve bilo puno krve... Ali ja nisam cekala nego isla sam na hitnu na uzv i vadenje bete. U to vrijeme koristila sam vagin.utrogestan 3×2 a na hitne mi pojacali na 4×2 i nisam ga onda koristila vaginalno posto to jos vise nadrazila sa tim. Nego sam ga pila .... Oni na hitne tocno znaju koliko treba biti beta za tjedne trudnoci i sve ce ti reci i utjesiti da ne sekiras se.... Kod nas u varazdinu znaju i zadrzati u boln.te par dana dok to ne smiri se krvarenje.....

----------


## ljube555

Uli naz.na hotnu pa njih pitaj oni budu sve rekli.

----------


## Ginger

U prvoj trudnoci sam napunila nekoliko menstrualnih ulozaka prvi dan, a kasnije su izljevi bili povremeni
U drugoj trudnoci je to bila prava menstruacija od 5 dana, mislila sam da postipak nije uspio, cak sam i terapiju prekinula
Kasnije su izljevi bili povremeni, sto crvenog, sto smedjeg, ponekad nije prestajalo
Hematom je posljedica krvarenja koje je nastalo u maternici, uzrok se bas i ne zna

U prvoj t je uzv bio ok, onda za koji dan je pocelo krvarenje i taj dan se i dalj nista nije vidjelo, samo da je plod jos uvijek tu
Na sljedecem uzv za tjedan dana, bio je veliki hematom
Zasto je do toga doslo, ne zna se
Al rodile se dvije zdrave curice u terminu

----------


## fuksija

Vidis ti kak je to nevjetojatno..hvala vam sto ste podijelile svoju pricu sa mnom, pogotovo ti Ginger..ne mogu vjerovati da je od toliko krvarenja na kraju ipak sve bilo dobro..a vidjet cemo kako ce kod mene zavrsiti..

----------


## ljube555

Ja isto nakon 12 tt i nakon toliko krvarenja isto iznosila do kraja trudnocu i rodila 21.3.2016 zdravu djevojcicu....

----------


## fuksija

Prekrasno, nadam se da cu i ja tako..

----------


## sandy0606

I ja sam krvarila nakon fet-a. Krenulo sa smedjim iscjetkom u 6tj. Nastavilo se krvarenjem. Hospitalizirali su me na 4 dana i nakon strogog mirovanja i utrogestana 3x2 oralno sve stalo. Na uzv pregledu pri otpustu nije bilo vidljivo od kuda to krvarenje. Na uzv s 8tj vidljiv hematom u resorpciji. Evo me sad na 18+1.

----------


## fuksija

Lijepo je procitati takva iskustva..nadam se da će i meni tako na kraju zavrsiti, sve ok..
Ali sad sam nasla i ugruske  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Lijepo je procitati takva iskustva..nadam se da će i meni tako na kraju zavrsiti, sve ok..
> Ali sad sam nasla i ugruske


Joj fuksija mozda da ipak odes na hitnu ili ujutro odmah svom dr. A.

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija, ja bih isto otisla na hitnu. Daj Boze da nije ozbiljno, al da ne bi poslije pozalila...

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija , kakvo stanje ????? Ti javila se na hitnu???????

----------


## sanjka

*Fuksija* kakvo je stanje??

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo par informacija.Buduci da imam doma dvije macke odlucila napraviti TORCH (nalaz stigao kad dam vec bila na inhekcijama za ICSI prvi postupak).

----------


## Mimi1010

Pobjegla mi poruka pa nastavljam....uglavnom preboljela vecinu toga,osim Parvo virusa B19 i Herpesa simplexa 2 (negativni mi IGM i IGG).
Oni kaj me sokiralo je rubeola IGM granicni 0,84 dok su vrijednosti ispod 0,80 kao negativne.Ponavljala nakon mjesec dana opet granicni sada 0,81. Cijepljena kao mala i u skoli i nije mi jasbo odkud to.Danas obavila razgovor s infektologom i zakljucak je da mi je taj kao titar visok i osjetljiv na rubeolu tj.negativno mi je i nema straha.IGG mi je 110.I kao dobro kaj je tak visok bolje ce me stitit,odnosno bebicu kad do toga dode.Eto ako netko bude isao ba TORCH neka ne panicari ko ja!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Inace sam danas obavila prvi UZV jer vracam smrzlice ovaj ciklus (nakon nazalost neuspjesnog prvog postupka).
Bernica i Bond nema vas....?

----------


## maca papucarica

Fuksija, jako mi je žao zbog šokova koje prolaziš u toliko željenoj trudnoći. Iskreno se nadam da će sve biti dobro i da ćeš na ljeto grliti svoje zlato.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Fuksija, ja bih isto otisla na hitnu. Daj Boze da nije ozbiljno, al da ne bi poslije pozalila...


Što misliš da liječnici na hitnoj mogu napraviti u tako ranoj trudnoći?

----------


## bernica

Tu sam Mimi .... pratim stalno al nemam zasad nist novo za prijaviti. Cekam uzv u pon i nadam se konačno nekakvom pozitivnom ishodu. Sve je mirno, ne krvarim, stalno sam gladna i spava mi se ali nekih drugih posebnih simptoma nemam... u pon bude 6 tj i koji dan pa se nadam nekoj lijepoj vijesti...betu nisam vise ponavljala... vadila ju dvaput...  Fuksija... nadam se da je sve ok ... javi se kad bus mogla... a ti Mimi... sretno sa smrzlicima... nek to bude to... kad ides gore?

----------


## mimsi

Maco papucarice, ne znam sta mogu napraviti, to znaju oni. Ali znam da neke zene u ranoj trudnoci nazalost imaju krvarenje i obracaju se dr. na hitnoj za pomoc. Pretpostavljam da na temelju pregleda, bete i sl.mogu utvrditi stvarno ili bar priblizno stanje i rizik.

Fuksija, gdje si nam? Nadam se da ste i ti i bebica dobro!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija, draga!!!! Gdje si????? Vjerujem da sve uredu sa tobom i bebicom!!!!!

----------


## fuksija

Evo me  :Smile:  hvala svima na brizi..pokusavala sam se cim vise opustiti..spavala sam do podne!! A zaspala sinoc u 22:30h pred telkom)...svasta!
Ugl na hitnu nisam isla jer sam dobila svog doktora na tel i uputio me sto da radim..popila sam duphaston i mirovala..ionako ne bi mogli nista na hitnoj..ak je krenulo, krenulo je..bolje mirovati nego se truckati do bolnice..da nisam dobila doktora i da nisam uzela terapiju, to bi bila druga prica
Eto, danas mi se smirilo krvarenje, samo malo sukrvice..sutra idem na uzv pa cemo vidjeti. Drzite fige..

----------


## sanjka

> Evo me  hvala svima na brizi..pokusavala sam se cim vise opustiti..spavala sam do podne!! A zaspala sinoc u 22:30h pred telkom)...svasta!
> Ugl na hitnu nisam isla jer sam dobila svog doktora na tel i uputio me sto da radim..popila sam duphaston i mirovala..ionako ne bi mogli nista na hitnoj..ak je krenulo, krenulo je..bolje mirovati nego se truckati do bolnice..da nisam dobila doktora i da nisam uzela terapiju, to bi bila druga prica
> Eto, danas mi se smirilo krvarenje, samo malo sukrvice..sutra idem na uzv pa cemo vidjeti. Drzite fige..


Ajde dobro je da se smirilo.
Al cini mi se da si ti dr dobila popodne prije vec se ugrusak pojavio pa mi je ovo djelovalo dosta ozbiljnije kad si pisala navecer pa se covjek i uplasi. Super da si se primirila i sretno sutra.

----------


## mimsi

Uh, super, bas mi je drago!  :Smile: 
Samo miruj i dalje i javi sutra sto kaze uzv.  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Cure, znam da nije pitanje za obje ali tu ste mi aktivne A hitno mi je. Da li se u Petrovoj treba naručiti za EKG i anestezioloski. Imam nalaze i uputnicu.

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam nedavno isla na histeroskopiju i obavljala sam sve predoperacijske pretrage preko D1 uputnice pa preko internih i EKG i anesteziologa, nisam se morala narucivati.

----------


## LF2

Super, hvala. Ma i ja sam to sve za histeroskopiju al sam tada bila hospitalizirana tamo dva tjedna prije. Idem onda sutra.

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija, sretno danas na uzv....!!!!!!

----------


## fuksija

Evo mene sa uzv...
Opet cekanje i igra zivaca..uzas..
Vidi se zumancana vrecica koje nije bilo zadnji put ali srce jos ne kuca  :Sad:  a veli dok da bi trebalo..dat ce mi jos tjedan dana vremena pa cemo vidjeti..ako ni tada ne bude kucalo, znamo sta cemo  :Sad: 
Sad sam 6+1..zadnji put sam bila 5+1 i srce je kucalo i sve je bilo bolje,i plod je tad bio velik kao sad al je zavrsilo spontanim..
Curke koje imate iskustva, u kojem tjednu je vama srce pocelo kucati?

----------


## Gabi25

Fuksija ja mislim da ima vremena jos prokucati, meni je prvi put kucalo sa ravno 6tt, ovaj put jedno sa točno 6tt a drugo sa 6+2tt. 
Tako da svakako treba pričekati, mislim da je rano reci sa 6+1 da neće biti dobro. 
Držim fige za dalje!

----------


## željkica

Fuksija drzi se nadam se da ce sve dobro zavrsit!

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija, zao mi je sto se cekanje nastavlja... Ali vidis, zadnji put sve ok i puno bolje nego sad, pa nazalost spontani. Nadajmo da ovaj put sve ide lakse i sporije, ali sigurnije! Drzi se!  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Fuksija nadam se da će srce idući put kucati. Vjerujem da nije lako čekat.
Kod mog ginekologa je oba puta kucalo sa točno 6+1.
Zeljkica šaljem  :Kiss:  i navijam za visokuu betu kod tebe, idući put.

----------


## Larina

Evo i mene... znaci danas mi je 10 dpt trodnevnih embrija i vec nekoliko dana imam grceve ko da cu svaki tren dobit m. Jel to normalno ili se nemam cemu nadat?

----------


## Stipka

Nadaj se Larinaa :Smile: ) fuksija,mojoj prijateljici je tek sa 6+5 prokucaalo,tako da držim figeee

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav zene drage. Ja sam opet poslusala svoju intuiciju i ipak danas otisla na uzv u zagreb. Jednostavno mi vrag nije dao mira i imala sam pravo. Desilo se ja bi rekla cudo. Uzv je otkrio 2 ploda sa savrsenim otkucajima srca!! Ja sam u totalnom šoku, izgleda da nosim jednojajcane blizance!!!!
Molim iskustva, ima li koga sa jednojajcanim blizancima iz mpo?!?

----------


## vekyn

Mare odlično!!! Cestitam i nek ti je sretno sve dalje, iako nisam vise u ovoj fazi nakon transfera pratim i dalje postove i iščekujem sa svima vama. Sretno svima, Fuksija samo hrabro, odmaraj i ne nerviraj se, Larina nikad ne gubi nadu!

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav zene drage. Ja sam opet poslusala svoju intuiciju i ipak danas otisla na uzv u zagreb. Jednostavno mi vrag nije dao mira i imala sam pravo. Desilo se ja bi rekla cudo. Uzv je otkrio 2 ploda sa savrsenim otkucajima srca!! Ja sam u totalnom šoku, izgleda da nosim jednojajcane blizance!!!!
> Molim iskustva, ima li koga sa jednojajcanim blizancima iz mpo?!?


Mare cestitam od srca. Meni je moj embriolog iz Skoplja rekao da su moguce jednojajcane trudnoce od dvodnevnih i trodnevnih embrija al svi misle da se samo blastica moze podijeliti. Nisam to napisala bas iz tog razloga jer bi mnogi mislili ili da nisam skuzila ili da pisem gluposti. Sve u svemu urednu trudnocu ti zelim i nadam se da ce se javiti neka cura sa jednojajcanim.

----------


## mare157

> Mare cestitam od srca. Meni je moj embriolog iz Skoplja rekao da su moguce jednojajcane trudnoce od dvodnevnih i trodnevnih embrija al svi misle da se samo blastica moze podijeliti. Nisam to napisala bas iz tog razloga jer bi mnogi mislili ili da nisam skuzila ili da pisem gluposti. Sve u svemu urednu trudnocu ti zelim i nadam se da ce se javiti neka cura sa jednojajcanim.


LaraLana i dr je bila u cudu!! Kaze da se dvodnevni ne dijele, a evo mene s jednom js i 2 bebe. Nadam se samo da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Ginger

ajme mare, cestitam!!!
samo polako i nek ste sto duze 3u1

daj mi sad objasnite, jer ne kuzim...
zasto se dvodnevni ne bi dijelili? i oni dodju do faze blastociste
zasto bi se onda samo transferirane blastociste dijelile?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana i dr je bila u cudu!! Kaze da se dvodnevni ne dijele, a evo mene s jednom js i 2 bebe. Nadam se samo da ce sve biti ok.


Mare moze ona pricati ovo ili ono, sad vidi da moze i zato sto znam sto mi je embriolog rekao meni je ovo divno. 
Al zaaaaaaista diiiiiivno  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

Gabi to sam i ja pitala dr a ona kaze da se u pravilu ne dijele. Pa je zvala i biologicu da joj kaze i tako. Moguce da je to rijetkost u mpo, ali naravno da nije nemoguce i ne zabiljezeno.

----------


## Buba38

Mare čestitam od srca, predivno je čut da nekom uspije kad god pročitam da je nekoj uspjelo srce mi se ispuni radosti ,ja sam sad 8 dpt imala sam 1 js četverostaničnu transfer 2 dan a zanima me jesili imala kakvi simptoma prije?

----------


## fuksija

Mare, pa ne mogu vjerovati! Blizanci! Wow! Mogu si misliti koliko si sretna!
Daj mi molim te reci u kojem si tjednu točno?  Zanima me radi otkucaja srca..

----------


## LaraLana

> ajme mare, cestitam!!!
> samo polako i nek ste sto duze 3u1
> 
> daj mi sad objasnite, jer ne kuzim...
> zasto se dvodnevni ne bi dijelili? i oni dodju do faze blastociste
> zasto bi se onda samo transferirane blastociste dijelile?


Ginger meni je moj biolog sve to detaljno objasnio al se nesjecam svih tih detalja jer je to meni sve novo bilo i uopce prvi ivf pa nemozes sve niti popamtiti al su me upozorili na to da se moze podijeliti.

----------


## mare157

> Mare čestitam od srca, predivno je čut da nekom uspije kad god pročitam da je nekoj uspjelo srce mi se ispuni radosti ,ja sam sad 8 dpt imala sam 1 js četverostaničnu transfer 2 dan a zanima me jesili imala kakvi simptoma prije?


Imala sam svakakvih simptoma i nikakvih. 13dpt cak negativan test a beta nakon sat vremena 85! Za 2 dana 301. Bila sam sigurna da nisam trudna obzirom da vec imam 1 dijete i mislila sam da cu odmah prepoznati simptome. Pogledal par stranica unazad, o svemu sam pisala. Cak sam imala smedarenje 26.dc i krvarenje na 4+3. Uglavnom ludilo.

----------


## mare157

Fuksija danas sam tocno 6tt. Ali dr ima zvjer od uzv. Ne brini, u 1.trudnoci se vidjelo tek sa 6+4. Nema pravila!

----------


## LaraLana

> Imala sam svakakvih simptoma i nikakvih. 13dpt cak negativan test a beta nakon sat vremena 85! Za 2 dana 301. Bila sam sigurna da nisam trudna obzirom da vec imam 1 dijete i mislila sam da cu odmah prepoznati simptome. Pogledal par stranica unazad, o svemu sam pisala. Cak sam imala smedarenje 26.dc i krvarenje na 4+3. Uglavnom ludilo.


Mare al moras priznati da je ovo skok od bete i te kakav sa 85 na 300.
Moja je bila na 12-ti dan 139 pa su mislili da je viseplodna trudnoca. Ja betu vise nisam niti ponavljala, tako mi rekli.
A tko zna, mozda se zaista jesu oba embrija primila pa je jedan odustao do prvog uz. Vjerojatno oni imaju svoju neku statistiku pa su mislila da su se oba primila zbog tolike bete.

----------


## klamerica

Mare, cestitke od srca!!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Mare čestitam od srca, predivno je čut da nekom uspije kad god pročitam da je nekoj uspjelo srce mi se ispuni radosti ,ja sam sad 8 dpt imala sam 1 js četverostaničnu transfer 2 dan a zanima me jesili imala kakvi simptoma prije?


Bubo, meni su vraceni dvodnevni 4-stanicni i 5-stanicni.
Jedna beba i na 6+1 su se culi otkucaji.
Na 10 dnt sam imala poz.test.
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Mare al moras priznati da je ovo skok od bete i te kakav sa 85 na 300.
> Moja je bila na 12-ti dan 139 pa su mislili da je viseplodna trudnoca. Ja betu vise nisam niti ponavljala, tako mi rekli.
> A tko zna, mozda se zaista jesu oba embrija primila pa je jedan odustao do prvog uz. Vjerojatno oni imaju svoju neku statistiku pa su mislila da su se oba primila zbog tolike bete.


U prvoj trudnoci sam isto nosila blizance ali se jedan prestao razvijati u 6tt. 14dpt je beta bila 1206, a za 4 dana 6900. Opet vise nego duplo pa duplo. 
Sadasnji skok bete mi je isto bio sumnjiv ali posto smo vratili 1stanicu nisam se zamarala s blizanackom. Jer nakon 85 se za 2 dana ocekivala beta oko 200 a ne 301!

----------


## LaraLana

Ja znam da je bila tu jedna cura sto je u Petrovoj isla na ivf.
Ako nije *TWIN* ili tako nekak. Ima 4 djecaka iz dva postupka.
Ali ovaj drugi postupak su joj vratili jedan trodnevni embrij i isto tako kad je isla na uz oni svi u cudu. I dr i biolog su rekli da je to nemoguce jer je jedan embrij vracen. Sad ispade da ovi u petrovoj nisu dobro educirani. Na kraju su zakljucili da je "navodno" od odnosa dan ili dva sto je imala pred stop injekciju drugi djecacic zacet. Nikada poslije nisam naisla na post da je pisala dal su jednojajcani. Ako ovo cita eto bilo bi lijepo da se javi pa evo i zbog nase Mare  :Smile:  

Cure dal se jos netko sjeca ove price??
Mislim da je cak na tv-u bila.

----------


## Buba38

> Bubo, meni su vraceni dvodnevni 4-stanicni i 5-stanicni.
> Jedna beba i na 6+1 su se culi otkucaji.
> Na 10 dnt sam imala poz.test.
> Sretno


Hvala i tebi takođe sretno do kraja... nadam se da će bit kod mene pozitivno čut će se za 6 dana kad bude beta  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Znam za njenu priču. Ali mislim da su njoj odmah rekli da nisu jednojajčani. Vidi se to po posteljici i odnosima embrija ili tako nešto na uzv.
Tako da ne sumnjam da je kod mare dobro dr vidjela

Osim ako nije bilo nekog seksa doma  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Znam za njenu priču. Ali mislim da su njoj odmah rekli da nisu jednojajčani. Vidi se to po posteljici i odnosima embrija ili tako nešto na uzv.
> Tako da ne sumnjam da je kod mare dobro dr vidjela
> 
> Osim ako nije bilo nekog seksa doma


Ajde da se netko sjeca super.
Ne Vrci nisam uopce mislila da dr nije dobro vidjela (neznam po cemu si to uopce zakljucila) vec mislim da mozda kod twin nisu  pogrijesili. Al ako ti znas za cijelu pricu i da su joj rekli da nisu jednojajcani to je druga stvar.

----------


## LaraLana

> U prvoj trudnoci sam isto nosila blizance ali se jedan prestao razvijati u 6tt. 14dpt je beta bila 1206, a za 4 dana 6900. Opet vise nego duplo pa duplo. 
> Sadasnji skok bete mi je isto bio sumnjiv ali posto smo vratili 1stanicu nisam se zamarala s blizanackom. Jer nakon 85 se za 2 dana ocekivala beta oko 200 a ne 301!


Mare ja isto kad sam vidjela skok sam pomislila na blizanacku al sam se suzdrzala od komentara. Zato sam te cekala i pratila da se javis s prvog uz  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

LaraLana istina je da su Twin vratili jednu oplodenu js. Na ultrazvuku se vidjela razlika. Jedan je bio za tri dana kao napredniji. Bila je razlika uglavnom. I po razvitku kasnije je jedan bio napredniji.

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Meni je to super priča, kako lijepo dobiti blizance!! Ma ja ne bih ni pitala kako i zašto nego bih pjevala od sreće 
I plakala  :Smile:

----------


## ZagrebZagreb

Imam pitanje, znaci prva ovulacija nakon transfera, bojala sam se da bude loše, da će jajnici drukčije raditi i tako to...sad ne znam je li moguće da lh trakica pokaže dvije iste crte a da je npr folikul bez jajne stanice ili je ako je došlo do ovulacije tj. doći će u toku 24h tj. Trakica to pokazuje u tom slučaju sigurna ovulacija tj jajna stanica?
Nadam se da se kuži moje pitanje.
Tnx

----------


## željkica

Mare predivno čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav zene drage. Ja sam opet poslusala svoju intuiciju i ipak danas otisla na uzv u zagreb. Jednostavno mi vrag nije dao mira i imala sam pravo. Desilo se ja bi rekla cudo. Uzv je otkrio 2 ploda sa savrsenim otkucajima srca!! Ja sam u totalnom šoku, izgleda da nosim jednojajcane blizance!!!!
> Molim iskustva, ima li koga sa jednojajcanim blizancima iz mpo?!?


Pa mare zeno draga cestitam od srca  :Smile:  
A ti otpisala sve bila i gledala di ces u postupak opet  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Imam pitanje, znaci prva ovulacija nakon transfera, bojala sam se da bude loše, da će jajnici drukčije raditi i tako to...sad ne znam je li moguće da lh trakica pokaže dvije iste crte a da je npr folikul bez jajne stanice ili je ako je došlo do ovulacije tj. doći će u toku 24h tj. Trakica to pokazuje u tom slučaju sigurna ovulacija tj jajna stanica?
> Nadam se da se kuži moje pitanje.
> Tnx


S trakicama je sve moguce. Meni je bilo da je trakica pozitivna, imala i skok bazalne a kad sam otisla na uz moj folikul stoji na 18 i ne mrda. I endometrij nije bio zadovoljavajuci na 18 dc. Mengu uredno dobila na 27 dc. 
Po meni uz je najpouzdaniji tko si moze priustiti.
Neznam kak je kod socijalaca.

----------


## Sybila

mare čestitam na čudu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

Fuksija draga, sretno dalje!!!! Kod mene sa 5+5 ni bilo uopce nista i rekao dr.da vanmatericna a tek sa 6+4 vidilo se da sve uredu i kuca srce.... 

Mare, predivno!!!! Od sveg srca ti zelim da bude sve u najboljem redu!!!!!

----------


## mare157

Doktorica me jedno 5 puta pitala da li smo imali odnose oko punkcije jer bi to objasnilo blizance. Ali mi nismo imali odnose cijeli taj postupak. Zadnji odnos nam je bio prije zadnje menge tako da nema govora o spontanoj trudnoci. Jos uvijek sam zbunjena skroz, sretna, ali zbunjena i poprilicno u strahu da li ce sve biti ok. 
21.11. je opet uzv u zg i stvarno se nadam da ce biti sve u redu.

----------


## Mimi1010

Bernica ajd samo si odmaraj.Jedva cekam tvoj UZV.Evo ja upravo obavila UZV.Sutra opet jer nocas bi trebala bit ovulacija pa da odredimo vracanje.Danas mi 16 dan,folikul 20mm,a endometrij 7,5mm.Jel to malo?Inace ciklus 30,ovulacije 17-20dan ciklusa

----------


## sanjka

> Bernica ajd samo si odmaraj.Jedva cekam tvoj UZV.Evo ja upravo obavila UZV.Sutra opet jer nocas bi trebala bit ovulacija pa da odredimo vracanje.Danas mi 16 dan,folikul 20mm,a endometrij 7,5mm.Jel to malo?Inace ciklus 30,ovulacije 17-20dan ciklusa


Mimi pa mogu ti dati estrofem da pijes.
Jesu ti spominjali to??

----------


## bernica

I ja cekam taj uzv u pon. Bas me zanima, nikad nisam dosla do ove faze...mare, čestitam za dva srceka i nek bude sve super do kraja... Mimi pitaj za estrofem... bilo bi bolje da je endo malo deblji a estrofem bi ti mogel tu pomoći...  ja sam ok, nemam nikakve posebne simptome osim stalne gladi i navecer mi se jako spava...danas ulazim u 6ti tj... jos mi se sve čini skroz nestvarno

----------


## bernica

E počela i ja krvariti... pomalo onak posle svakog pisanja.... par kapi... otisla svom doktoru... veli uredna trudnoca sa embrionalnim odjekom... srce nije trazil jer me nije htio jace stiskati sa sondom radi krvarenja ali veli da bi se u pon trebalo vidjeti kad idem u vinogradsku na uzv... danas tocno 6tt... nema hematoma ni nicega nego veli da krvari zbog implantacije ploda .

----------


## fuksija

Vidis ti to..i ja sam neki dan krvarila..fala bogu prestalo je...samo nek nam uspije svima  :Wink:  ja cu poluditi do petka do uzv...uzas...

----------


## Mimi1010

Cure drzim vam fige,sve ce bit ok!!!
Ma meni nist dok.nije rekao danas da je to pretanko ili bilo kaj. A je mi to ide na zivce da mi moramo same se sve informirati i ispitivati jel bi nam trebao koji lijek za ovo ili ono.Pa zato su oni tu i za to,ak smo vec jadne kaj moramo hodat na MPO pa da se pobrinu za nas.(moje misljenje).Makar su kaj se tice ljubaznosti na nivou,svaka cast!!!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Jutro.Ovulacija bila.Endometrij danas 8,5mm.U srijedu FET!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Samo jedno pitanje.Ako je punkcija bila u ponedjeljak,to je nulti dan.A vracene blastociste u subotu-to je peti dan.Onda se racuna i da su zamrznute 5 dan???Jel sam ja to dobro rekla doktoru?Rekla sam da su vracene 5 dan pa onda valjda se tak i racuna smrzavanje??

----------


## garava13

Jutro cure, meni danas 8dnt.. prije 2 dana su mi poceli pristici po bradi, ostale simptome nemam nikakve. Od stimulacije me vise ne bole jajnici niti cike.. strah me da nije pms . Jel netko imao slicnu situaciju i imao poz.betu?

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro cure, meni danas 8dnt.. prije 2 dana su mi poceli pristici po bradi, ostale simptome nemam nikakve. Od stimulacije me vise ne bole jajnici niti cike.. strah me da nije pms . Jel netko imao slicnu situaciju i imao poz.betu?


Garava jesu ti vraceni embriji dva, tri dana stari ili blastica??
Cure su tu svakakve simptome imale pa tako da to i nije neko mjerilo. Mare je npr.imala negativan test a beta isti dan pozitivna.

----------


## sanjka

> Samo jedno pitanje.Ako je punkcija bila u ponedjeljak,to je nulti dan.A vracene blastociste u subotu-to je peti dan.Onda se racuna i da su zamrznute 5 dan???Jel sam ja to dobro rekla doktoru?Rekla sam da su vracene 5 dan pa onda valjda se tak i racuna smrzavanje??


Da tako je..dobro si rekla.

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro.Ovulacija bila.Endometrij danas 8,5mm.U srijedu FET!!!


Dobro je, sve prek 8 je dobro a do srijede ce se jos zadebljati.

----------


## garava13

3dana mi je vracen. Citam svasta svakakve situacije.. a bilo bi bolje da ne citam hehe

----------


## sanjka

> E počela i ja krvariti... pomalo onak posle svakog pisanja.... par kapi... otisla svom doktoru... veli uredna trudnoca sa embrionalnim odjekom... srce nije trazil jer me nije htio jace stiskati sa sondom radi krvarenja ali veli da bi se u pon trebalo vidjeti kad idem u vinogradsku na uzv... danas tocno 6tt... nema hematoma ni nicega nego veli da krvari zbog implantacije ploda .


Bernica ovo sve zvuci jako dobro i bitno da nema hematoma.
Ta krv poslije brisanja mozda je jos od implantacije i nekog kapilara. Sretno na pregledu  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> 3dana mi je vracen. Citam svasta svakakve situacije.. a bilo bi bolje da ne citam hehe


Nekome je lakse da cita i podijeli ovdje s curama a netko zeli mir i ne zamara se simptomima. Postujem i jedno i drugo.
Kad radis betu??

----------


## garava13

A njima moram javiti 14.11. Al ja cu svakako prije raditi.. mislim u srijedu.

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene,vozim se s transfera.

Vracena 2 treci dan,ali fragmentirani i ne bas dobri kao sto sam inace imala. Obeshrabrena sam i ne znam jel ima uopce kakve sanse...

----------


## sanjka

> Evo i mene,vozim se s transfera.
> 
> Vracena 2 treci dan,ali fragmentirani i ne bas dobri kao sto sam inace imala. Obeshrabrena sam i ne znam jel ima uopce kakve sanse...


Vrci saljem puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nema potrebe da ti pisem da se i fragmentirani embriji i oni u koje najmanje vjerujemo na kraju ipak iznenade i implantiraju.
Jesu rekli mozda koliko fragmentirani??

----------


## sanjka

A koliko stanicni uopce??

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je oko 25% fragmentacija,ali ne znam jel za oba il kak. Jedan je vidljivo bolji

Jutros su vidjeli 4 i 6 stanicne,al tozbog fragmentacije nisu sigurni. Punkcija je bila u srijedu popodne,znaci nisu 72 sata

----------


## sanjka

> Mislim da je oko 25% fragmentacija,ali ne znam jel za oba il kak. Jedan je vidljivo bolji
> 
> Jutros su vidjeli 4 i 6 stanicne,al tozbog fragmentacije nisu sigurni. Punkcija je bila u srijedu popodne,znaci nisu 72 sata


E pa ovaj od 6 stanica onda puno obecava i to pogotovo sto kazes da nije proslo 72 h. Znas sto, i oni isto znaju malo pretjerati kad govore o tim fragmentacijama da se i ograde a poslije kad se prime onda sasvim nes drugacije pricaju i reagiraju.

----------


## sanjka

Predpostavljam da bi ovaj bolji do popodne bio 7 -stanicni i onda to vise nije 25 % fragmentiran embrij e o tom ti pricam da se malo ograde.

----------


## Vrci

A imam slike, vidi se da nisu bas onako skolski...

Pa da, punkcija je bila u 13 sati,a ovo je biologica gledala rano jutros

----------


## kikica_87

Pozdrav svima.
Meni je danas 6. dnt, vracene Su mi dvi od 6 oplodjenih Ali nazalost od preostale  4 nista nije zamrznuto. Sad me je strah I za ove vracene. Inace vracene Su mi nakon tri Dana I nitko mi nije rekao kakve Su, a meni je ovo prvi postupak tako da nisam Ni znala Sta sve Moram pitat. Iako Jos nije gotovo nekako me strah. Dugo je Jos do bete... Uf...  

I naravno sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

> A njima moram javiti 14.11. Al ja cu svakako prije raditi.. mislim u srijedu.


Kad si imala transfer ?? ja 26.10 al mislim da sam ti već negdje napisala i za 14 dana betu tak je dr reka znaći ja oko 9 ili 10 triban vadit  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

*buba* 28.10 mi je bio transfer

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam zašto, ali ne mogu se maknuti od negativnih misli. Već računam zašto je dr rekla da ćemo ponovno u 1.mj ako sad nisam trudna, a ja bih radila samo jedan ciklus pauze. Googlam druge slučajeve kao moje, pa mi se digne nada. Pa mi opet padne
Puno sam gore nego za prvo dijete. Jučer sam se u krevetu samo rasplakala, baš mi je nekako teško

A maleni je navikao da ga nosim iz krevetića dolje u kuhinju i danas je jako plakao što to nisam mogla. Inače se ne nosi, ali to ujutro i navečer pred spavanje nam je bio običaj

----------


## sanjka

> Ne znam zašto, ali ne mogu se maknuti od negativnih misli. Već računam zašto je dr rekla da ćemo ponovno u 1.mj ako sad nisam trudna, a ja bih radila samo jedan ciklus pauze. Googlam druge slučajeve kao moje, pa mi se digne nada. Pa mi opet padne
> Puno sam gore nego za prvo dijete. Jučer sam se u krevetu samo rasplakala, baš mi je nekako teško
> 
> A maleni je navikao da ga nosim iz krevetića dolje u kuhinju i danas je jako plakao što to nisam mogla. Inače se ne nosi, ali to ujutro i navečer pred spavanje nam je bio običaj


Vrci a znam da ti bilo sto napisem nije neka utjeha. Al ajde sacekaj ti betu pa onda dalje razmisljaj sto bi i kako.
Mozda ipak nebi bilo lose da ako se dogodi negativan ishod poslusas dokicu pa tek u sijecnju u postupak a do tad da oboje pokusate poraditi na kvaliteti js i sgrama.
Koliko ti maleni ima??
Tesko je djeci nekada objasniti da ih bas sada ne smijes nositi.
A mrvica mala <3

----------


## garava13

Prvi put sam vadila betu privatno, sad bi isla u bolnicu. Na kojem odjelu vade betu i pretpostavljam da mi treba uputnica od mog gin?

----------


## sanjka

> Prvi put sam vadila betu privatno, sad bi isla u bolnicu. Na kojem odjelu vade betu i pretpostavljam da mi treba uputnica od mog gin?


Zar to ne pokriva D1 uputnica??

----------


## garava13

*sanjka* Neznam zato pitam   :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Maleni ima 2god i 8mj. 

A spermiogram popravljamo od ljeta,pa je gori nego inace. I muz je ocajan. Vise se krece nego prije, uzima vitamine,bolje se hrani i nista.
A moje js su uvijek bile super,ne znam sto je bilo sad. Mislim da cu iduci puta opet traziti kortice.

A opet nikad se ne zna...

----------


## NinaDrv

Od danas sam čuvalica 2 blastice, beta je za 12 dana  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Nina super drzim fige za veliku betu!
Vrci draga znam koliko ti je tesko i ja sam tesko malenom objasnila da ga mama nesmi dizat pa smo po cijele dane drzali se za ruke dok on sam nije shvatio....nemoj jos sve otpisat znas da su cuda moguca i sama si ga dozivila.sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Doživjela čudo, koje je onda samo nestalo  :Sad: 

Ma googlala sam, ima toliko pozitivnih priča, i od fragmentiranih embrija i od sporijih. Ne znam, vidjet ćemo sve uskoro

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci naravno da ima, sad ne možeš ništa promijeniti niti na ista utjecati. 
Inače, ja sam imala transfer blastica i nisam nosila malenu od 3,5 g samo prva tri dana, dalje sam je nosila, manje ali jesam. Tako da sve to nema nikakvog utjecaja ja mislim. Ako se treba primiti primit će se bez obzira. 

I btw meni je bilo puno puno teze čekajući prvo dijete, imala sam poslije toga jedan fet i biokemijsku ali to me nije toliko pogodilo jer sam znala da imam svoju princezu i znala sam da je ona pravo čudo nakon toliko postupaka. Pa da i nemamo vise djece imamo sve

----------


## NinaDrv

Sretno i tebi Vrci, nemoj ih otpisati.
Budi pozitivna, prije spavanja zamišljaj svoj cilj, da držiš svoju bebu na rukama, ta slika ti ostaje dugo u posvjesti i tijelo reagira na nju, isto tako će reagirati i na negativne misli.

----------


## fuksija

NinaDrv..kao da slušam svoju majku  :Wink:  uopce mi ne da da ista negativno govorim jer veli da to sve djeluje  :Smile: 
Vrci, zasto sve odbacujes? Polako, pricekaj betu, nemoj vec sad potonuti kad jos nista ne znas..
A sto se ti ce nosenja klinaca i da im se ne da objasniti..ja imam jednog 13ogodisnjaka s posebnim potrebama kojem isto tako ne mogu objasniti da ne mogu sve sto sam do sad mogla..on je naviknut da je mama uvijek tu za njega i sad kad je tata vise ukljucen nego inace on je izbezumljen..nije samostalan i treba mu pomoc oko svega i treba ga voditi doktoru i na terapije a ja ne mogu..

----------


## NinaDrv

Prije postupka sam išla na akupunkturu i tamo mi je preporučena knjiga Moć vaše podsvijesti, ako imate priliku, pročitajte ju  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Prije postupka sam išla na akupunkturu i tamo mi je preporučena knjiga Moć vaše podsvijesti, ako imate priliku, pročitajte ju


Nina di si isla na akupunkturu?

----------


## Vrci

Meni je iskreno borba za drugu bebu jednako teška i jednako je velika želja kao i za prvu. Iako sam na transferu bila jedina koja već ima dijete, uopće se ne osjećam tako.
Al istina je, lakše se bude podnio neuspjeh, i brže mi idu dani kad imam i njega

----------


## NinaDrv

Išla sam u Pitomaču k Dominicu Tešiću. 
Inače njegov brat Saša radi u Zg, ako netko želi broj, može u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Ja sam bila kod Saše Tešića, daaavno davno..ne na akupunkturi nego ovako na nekom razgovoru ali vise se nisam vratila..
Vrci, i ja jaaako zelim to drugo dijete..oduvijek sam zeljela vise djece..nadam se da ce mi se zelja ostvariti..svima nama..

----------


## NinaDrv

I ja sam prvo krenula sa razgovorima  :Smile: , a onda nastavila sa akupunkturom, ukupno 7 tretmana sam napravila u 3,5 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Larina

Cure danas mi je 14 dnt..
Sutra beta..
I iako sam rekla da nema sanse da pravim test.. danas sam ga napravila i imam dvije crtice  :Smile: 
Sad se samo nadam da to nije od boostera koje sam primila.

----------


## sanjka

> Cure danas mi je 14 dnt..
> Sutra beta..
> I iako sam rekla da nema sanse da pravim test.. danas sam ga napravila i imam dvije crtice 
> Sad se samo nadam da to nije od boostera koje sam primila.


A kad si primila booster?

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure koje uzimate Decortin, imate li kakve nuspojave glede probave?

----------


## Larina

Zadnji sam primila 31. Prije sedam dana..

----------


## sanjka

> Zadnji sam primila 31. Prije sedam dana..


Nadam se da nije od boostera!!
Cini mi se da su cure pisale da jedno 5-6 dana ostaje u organizmu. Al nemoj me uzeti za rijec.
Sretno sutra.

----------


## 1latica

Larina, sretno s betom...
Ja sam bila nesretnica kojoj je 6. dan od boostera test pokazao +, al 7. dan je bio -.

----------


## sanjka

> Larina, sretno s betom...
> Ja sam bila nesretnica kojoj je 6. dan od boostera test pokazao +, al 7. dan je bio -.


Latice a jel ovisi i koliko boostera se primi jel tak??
Mislim na i.u.....dal od 2500 ili 5000!!!

----------


## sanjka

Netko cak i 1500 boostera primi.

----------


## Larina

> Netko cak i 1500 boostera primi.


Ja sam zadnju primila Brevactid 1500

----------


## 1latica

Joj meni je nakon 1500 j Brevactida 6. dan bio +..
I sada mi je slabo kad se sjetim  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bernica

Eto da se pohvalimo ... kuca jedno hrabro srčeko... 6tt+2 dana.... sve je ok. Kontrola za dva tjedna sa krvnom slikom i jos nekim nalazima... idemo hrabro dalje... dočekali srčeko nakon 8 transfera

----------


## sanjka

> Eto da se pohvalimo ... kuca jedno hrabro srčeko... 6tt+2 dana.... sve je ok. Kontrola za dva tjedna sa krvnom slikom i jos nekim nalazima... idemo hrabro dalje... dočekali srčeko nakon 8 transfera


Bravo!!!!
Cestitam od srca  :Kiss: 
I bio je red vec jednom  :Wink:

----------


## Buba38

> Eto da se pohvalimo ... kuca jedno hrabro srčeko... 6tt+2 dana.... sve je ok. Kontrola za dva tjedna sa krvnom slikom i jos nekim nalazima... idemo hrabro dalje... dočekali srčeko nakon 8 transfera


Cestitam od srca,sad polako do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## D&D

Betnica, super. Suuuper

----------


## Mimi1010

Aaa Bernica,odlicna vijest!!!!! Samo hrabro i smireno dalje.Pusaaa

----------


## Yarmmai

Bravo Bernica!

----------


## fuksija

Bernica, odlično! Bravo! Joj, kak dobro  :Smile:  ja sam danas 6+5 i u petak tek idem vidjeti da li kuca...drzite mi fige da se i ja ovako javim..Bernice, koliko si bila trudna na zadnjem uzv? Ja sam bila 6+1 pa je dok vec bio zabrinut sto se ne cuje..ali ne znam kak je on to izracunao..uopce mi nije jasno..
8.10. je bio transfer..kak se to onda racuna? I ok, ak je vec izracunao da mi je  28.10. bilo 5+4 kako onda 3.11. moze biti 6+1?? Zar ne bi trebalo biti 6+0?? Nije mi jasno od kojeg dana se racuna..

----------


## Sybila

čestitke bernica  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Fuksija najlakše je ovako, barem meni- na dan ovulacije si trudna 2 tjedna. Ako je bio fet blastica npr onda je ovulacija 5 dana prije toga. 
Ako je 28.10. bilo 5+4, onda 3.11. ne može biti ni 6+0 ni 6+1 nego 6+3. 
Ajde napisi detalje- kad je bila punkcija/ transfer pa ćemo izračunati

----------


## garava13

Bok cure, evo da javim svoje stanje, danas 10dpt, radim u srijedu betu. Simptome koje imam je da vec par dana osjećam kao lagano “probadanje”, dva puta mi se u noci dogodilo da me probudila bol kao da cu ujutro dobiti m. Imam dnevni uložak, ali mi opet od tolike količine nekakve bijele/prozirne sluzi gačice budu skroz morke.  Oprostite na izrazu.  :Razz: 

I joše jedno pitanje, jel netko od vas nakon tranfera dobio decapeptyl??

----------


## garava13

*Bernica* cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## bernica

Hvala cure. Fuksija ... ovo mi je prvi uzv... znaci 6+2 tt. Računaš od prvog dana menstruacije. Imas hrpu kalkulatora na netu di uneseš prvi dan pa ti izračuna. Bude to i kod tebe ok, bez brige. Kod puno cura se tek kasnije vidi srce... sretno i javi lijepu vijest...

----------


## Buba38

> Bok cure, evo da javim svoje stanje, danas 10dpt, radim u srijedu betu. Simptome koje imam je da vec par dana osjećam kao lagano “probadanje”, dva puta mi se u noci dogodilo da me probudila bol kao da cu ujutro dobiti m. Imam dnevni uložak, ali mi opet od tolike količine nekakve bijele/prozirne sluzi gačice budu skroz morke.  Oprostite na izrazu. 
> 
> I joše jedno pitanje, jel netko od vas nakon tranfera dobio decapeptyl??


Garava držim fige za nas obje za srijedu za veliku betu, meni je danas 12 dan i ja tek večeras nekakve lagane bolove ko oni predmenstrualni nadam se dobrom ishodu strah me iskreno al kažem šta Bog odluči biće

----------


## fuksija

Ma imam ja i aplikaciju na mobu u koju sam unijela datum zadnje menstruacije (22.9.) i izracunala mi je skroz drugacije nego doktor..i to po netu sam gledala, nista se ne slaze  :Smile: 
Punkciju nisam imala, ali se broji 3.10. a fet je bio 8.10. (5.dan)..
A meni je i beta sporije rasla prema doktorovom misljenju pa mozda zato sve ide sporije..13.dnt 538, 16.dnt 1155, 18.dnt 2174..

----------


## Gabi25

Fuksija danas ti je točno 7tt. 3.11. je bilo 6+3 kao sto sam gore i napisala. 
Kod nas je preciznije računati prema danu punkcije/transfera nego prema danu zadnje m jer se točno zna kad je došlo do oplodnje. 
Držim fige za dalje!!!
Bernica čestitam!

----------


## garava13

*buba*  jooj nadam se... sretno i javi obavezno  :Saint:

----------


## fuksija

Zasto bi mi onda doktor napisao 6+1 u cetvrtak?.. Hm..

----------


## Beti3

> Zasto bi mi onda doktor napisao 6+1 u cetvrtak?.. Hm..


Zato što je bilo upravo toliko, bez brige budi. Kasnije će ti korigirati po UZV, ako bude potrebno.
Za sada se računa samo po prvom danu zadnje menstruacije, ne uzimaju u obzir način i dan začeća. Vjerojatno je tako jednostavnije u ovim prvim tjednima.

----------


## Ginger

Gabi je u pravu
U ivf-u se zna tocan datum za sve, pa se tako i racuna
Ponekad to zna biti i znacajna razlika u danima
A u samom pocetku svaki dan je bitan
Kao i u ovom slucaju, jer ta 2-3 dana razlike su velika za otkucaje

----------


## ljube555

> Bok cure, evo da javim svoje stanje, danas 10dpt, radim u srijedu betu. Simptome koje imam je da vec par dana osjećam kao lagano “probadanje”, dva puta mi se u noci dogodilo da me probudila bol kao da cu ujutro dobiti m. Imam dnevni uložak, ali mi opet od tolike količine nekakve bijele/prozirne sluzi gačice budu skroz morke.  Oprostite na izrazu. 
> 
> I joše jedno pitanje, jel netko od vas nakon tranfera dobio decapeptyl??


ja sam imala to... isla na hitnu da me pikne doktor

----------


## kikica_87

Pozz svima, evo meni je danas 9ti Dan nakon et. Posto Sam nova na forumu Moram cekati odobrenje posta, vec Sam pisala ranije na ovu temu Ali nije objavljeno, nadam se da CE ovaj put proci.
Ugl vracene Su mi dvi 3dnevne stanice, sta se simptoma Tice nista, osjecam se sasvim normalno, jucer sam osjetila lagano probadanje u desnom jajniku I to je sve, I temp imam od treceg Dana, vrti se Oko 37.2 do 37.5 I to je to, al predpostavljam da je temp od utrica. 
Imala Sam oplodjeno 6 js nakon aspiracije Ali na kraju preostale 4 nisu smrznute jer nisu bile bas kvalitetne, sad me je strah I za ove vracene. 
Dali je netko imao slicnu situaciju koja je zavrsila uspijehom? 
Hvala I sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

*ljube* cemu uopce sluzi to? Znam da kao pomaze u ugnjezdjenju ako se ne varam... jel tebi pomoglo sto?

----------


## ljube555

> *ljube* cemu uopce sluzi to? Znam da kao pomaze u ugnjezdjenju ako se ne varam... jel tebi pomoglo sto?


vjeruj mi draga neznam dal pomoglo kaj... prvi put dok vraceni 4stanicni i nakon toga ta pikica bila taj postupak nije uspijeo, a drugi put dok vraceni blastociste i nakon toga ta pikica bila onda mi je uspijelo. i rodila sam 21.3.2016 curicu... navodno da sluzi za to za bolju implantaciju. a sada dal to mi je pomoglo ili ne to stvarno neznam

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam zadnju primila Brevactid 1500


Larina jesi vadila betu??

----------


## garava13

Beta 1.2 nazalost..

----------


## fuksija

Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Beta 1.2 nazalost..


Garava zao mi je  :Sad:  
Cek nisam sve upratila dal imate smrzlica??

----------


## sanjka

> Beta 1.2 nazalost..


Joj sad sam vidjela na temi vv sto si napisala da su sfusali ovaj postupak. Pa sto se to dogadja na vv!!!

----------


## garava13

Sanjka neman nista. Pa neznam meni su sad stvarno oni zaj.. sad cemo se prebaciti u St.

----------


## garava13

E vise ne trebam stavljati utrogestan, sto mislite? Mada su mi oni rekli da vadim betu 13.11. Al mi nema smisla do tada stavljati.

----------


## sanjka

> E vise ne trebam stavljati utrogestan, sto mislite? Mada su mi oni rekli da vadim betu 13.11. Al mi nema smisla do tada stavljati.


Koji je danas dnt??
Zapravo kad si tocno imala transfer?

----------


## garava13

12dnt mi je. 28.10 mi je bio 3dana

----------


## sanjka

> 12dnt mi je. 28.10 mi je bio 3dana


Ti ako zelis njima javi pa da bude sve po protokolu al u biti mozes prestati s terapijom. Bar sam ja tako uvijek al betu javim svom dr.

----------


## giulia

I ja sam nakon negativne ß prestala s terapijom iako sam je vadila par dana prije preporuke, ali sam javila rezultat u kliniku i oni su mi potvrdili prestanak terapije.

----------


## garava13

Zvala ih sada.. pa je malo sestra poludila. Da sto sam vadila ako su mi rekli 13og. I da nastavim dalje sa utrogestanom. Meni nema smisla, neznam.

----------


## sanjka

> Zvala ih sada.. pa je malo sestra poludila. Da sto sam vadila ako su mi rekli 13og. I da nastavim dalje sa utrogestanom. Meni nema smisla, neznam.


A to ti je uvijek tako, vecinom se oni svi bune a pitala bi ja njih da su oni na nasem mjestu i sfusa ti se sam tako postupak i onda samo slijezu ramenima.
Al zaista mislim da nema smisla nastaviti s terapijom.

----------


## garava13

Ma bas.. necu vise uzimati niti vaditi betu. Nek dodje m i da krenemo u nove pobjede. Jedno pitanje ako netko zna, nesto sam nacula da mora proci 1god da bi se mogli prebaciti u novu bolnicu.. jel to istina?

----------


## Mimi1010

Dann.Evo samo da se javim.Vracene dvije blastociste,obje prezivjele odmrzavanje!!!!.Sad sam na cuvanju i cekanju.  :Smile: )

----------


## fuksija

Mimi drzim fige!  :Wink: 

Garava, ne znam o cem se radi..idem citati tu temu na Vv da vidim...

----------


## giulia

Tesko je bilo koga savjetovati sto da napravi. Naravno da je na tebi da odlucis, a mi mozemo samo podijeliti svoja iskustav. 
Ima puno cuda na forumu znam, ali cini mi se zaista tesko da ce se negativna beta 12dnt za par dana pretvoriti u pozitivnu... 
Moje obe pozitivne bete su bile preko 500 11dnt trodnevnih... 
Ok ova zadnja je blizanacka pa je logicno da ce biti malo veca, ali ona prije nije bila blizanacka.
Sto se prebacivanja u drugu bolnicu tice zaista ne znam jer sam ja bila samo u privatnoj poliklinici.

----------


## garava13

*Mimi* super.. drzim fige za veliku betu...  :Heart: 
*Buba* nadam se da ces nas ti obradovati sa visokom betom!! jesi vadila??

----------


## giulia

Mimi SRETNO!!! ♡♡

----------


## garava13

*giulia* ma bilo bi pravo čudo da se poveča za 4dana.. da je barem iznad 5. Ma prestajem sa svime i čekam m. U slučaju da stvarno bude kasnila m (što sumnjam), napravit ću test il betu.

----------


## sanjka

> Ma bas.. necu vise uzimati niti vaditi betu. Nek dodje m i da krenemo u nove pobjede. Jedno pitanje ako netko zna, nesto sam nacula da mora proci 1god da bi se mogli prebaciti u novu bolnicu.. jel to istina?


Mislim da to nije pouzdana informacija, nema razloga da se ceka godinu dana. Nadam se da ce se javiti netko i reci ti ispravno i pouzdano.

----------


## bernica

Mimi sretno i nek bude to to....

----------


## laine

Garava, ne moraš čekati ni sekunde, jedini problem bi moguće bio da ti ginekologica ne želi ili ne smije izdati novu D1 uputnicu jer ona vrijedi godinu dana, ali i to se riješi tako da u drugoj bolnici nosiš uputnicu svaki puta za što već sve treba, znači da nije D1. Ali pitaj svoju ginekologicu za to i kako je ona voljna i u mogučnosti. Ja kad sam se prebacivala ništa me nije pitala, na prvoj uputnici je jedino napisala drugo mišljenje na vlastiti zahtjev. Za postupak bez problema D1.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ma bas.. necu vise uzimati niti vaditi betu. Nek dodje m i da krenemo u nove pobjede. Jedno pitanje ako netko zna, nesto sam nacula da mora proci 1god da bi se mogli prebaciti u novu bolnicu.. jel to istina?


Ne mora, ja sam u 10, mjesecu prošle godine bila u VV, a u 3. mjesecu ove godine u Klinici Škvorc.

----------


## Buba38

Evo me cure moje radila sam pa vam se nisam stigla javit,garava žao mi je zbilja zbog tebe iako neznam šta će bit ni samnom iako se nadam da će bit sve dobro moja beta danas iznosi *53,7*  ponavljam opet u petak pa ćemo vidit  koliko dobro ili nije neznam uzdam se u boga i njegovu pomoć da će sve dobro bit i da garava ja mislim da bi ipak možda trebala ponovit betu onaj dan kad su ti rekli

----------


## sanjka

> Evo me cure moje radila sam pa vam se nisam stigla javit,garava žao mi je zbilja zbog tebe iako neznam šta će bit ni samnom iako se nadam da će bit sve dobro moja beta danas iznosi *53,7*  ponavljam opet u petak pa ćemo vidit  koliko dobro ili nije neznam uzdam se u boga i njegovu pomoć da će sve dobro bit i da garava ja mislim da bi ipak možda trebala ponovit betu onaj dan kad su ti rekli


Bubo drzim fige draga na najjace da se u petak lijepo podupla  :Wink: 
Ti si danas 14-ti dan dvodnevnih??

----------


## garava13

*Buba* držim ti velike fige da uspije kako treba.. da i mene zanima, kako ono, danas ti je 14-ti dan?
Ma stavila sam opet Utrogestan, kopka me opet nešto. Zadni put sam dobila m prije bete, pa cu sada barem do tada pricekati.

----------


## Buba38

> Bubo drzim fige draga na najjace da se u petak lijepo podupla 
> Ti si danas 14-ti dan dvodnevnih??


Hvala ti draga i ja se nadam i osjećam da će se lijepo duplat a danas je točno 14 dana i vraćena jedna četverostanična drugi dan neka je dragi bog čuva.

----------


## tal

Amen draga Bubice  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

> *Buba* držim ti velike fige da uspije kako treba.. da i mene zanima, kako ono, danas ti je 14-ti dan?
> Ma stavila sam opet Utrogestan, kopka me opet nešto. Zadni put sam dobila m prije bete, pa cu sada barem do tada pricekati.


hvala garava i nastavi sa utrogestanima ko zna možda si i prerano izvadila betu negdje sam pročitala da je tebi danas 9-ti dan ili sam pomiješala nešta,meni je menga tribala juče doć al hvala bogu nema je i dalje nemam nikakvi siptoma osim danas onak lagani ko nekakav pritisak neznam objasnit al tak nekako a je danas mi je 14-ti dan

----------


## Buba38

> Amen draga Bubice


Mila moja neka i tvoja beta bude velika ma neka i mala bude samo da je tu i da se pravilno dupla hvala ti srićo na svemu, zbilja me više slušaš neg i muž moj hahah sve moje nesigurnosti

----------


## garava13

*Buba* 12.mi je dan ... ma čisto sumnjan da će se nešto promjeniti 
sretno  :Grin:

----------


## tal

Haha draga samo sretno ma slušat če te i muž jer mu sad neče bit svejedno ...morat če ti ispunjavat muzičke . Fala na željama al ja sam tek 3 dan i do bete je još puno . Al daj Bože i bude pozitivna . Kis kis

----------


## Larina

Evo me tek sad..
Jesam, vadila sam.. 15dnt 466,09; a danas 17dnt 1063.00  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Larina čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

Larina čestitam samo nek nastavi tako

----------


## fuksija

Larina, super! Cestitam! Meni su bile slicne brojke..samo sto je meni bio 13.dnt pa 16.dnt..al to je tu negdje..koji dan ti je vracen embrio (ili embriji)? Kad imas uzv?

----------


## fuksija

Ja sutra idem idem na uzv da vidimo da li srce kuca.. Drzite mi fige...

----------


## D&D

Larina, super.
Fuksija, kucat ce, bez brige.

----------


## giulia

Larina cestitam!!!
Fuksija ♡

----------


## Mimi1010

Curke jedno pitanje.Jel koristite kakve dodatne vitamine od transfera pa do bete,ili samo ono kaj su napisali na otpusnom (utrici i folacin) ok neko i andol ili injekcije heparina ili dr.Al mislim na vitamine,tipa elevit,prenatal ili neke odvojene vitamine?

----------


## Larina

> Larina, super! Cestitam! Meni su bile slicne brojke..samo sto je meni bio 13.dnt pa 16.dnt..al to je tu negdje..koji dan ti je vracen embrio (ili embriji)? Kad imas uzv?


Vracena su mi dva trodnevna embrija.. ultrazvuk imam u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Larina

Hvala cure... nadam se da cete sve koje cekate, docekat svoje lijepe bete..
Ja sad cekam prvi uzv i nadam se da ce se sve uredno razvijat..

----------


## Vrci

Ja uzimam samo folnu, i u prvoj trudnoći su mi rekli da je prva 3 mjeseca dovoljna folna, a poslije neki drugi vitamini

Inače moram se izjadati - em su mi vratili 2 lošija embrija (fragmentirani, najbolji je bio 6-stanični), dobila sam e.coli u urinu (mučilo me od par dana prije punkcije, pa sam radila urinokulturu na svoju ruku) i danas antibiotik. Od malog sam pobrala curenje nosa, i boli me grlo.
Danas sam 8dpo, odnosno 5dnt trodnevnih

Sve ide nizbrdo  :Sad:  Nekako si mislim da zašto sam uopće doma, zašto koristim utriće i ne dižem malog i pazim što radim, kao da je sve predodređeno za minus. Iskreno, možda imam samo 20% vjere da nešto bude

----------


## fuksija

Vrci, to sto si bolesna ne znaci da ti nece uspjeti..moja frendica je tek zatrudnila (doduše nije bio ivf) i razboljela se, imala i temp i zacepljen nos i svasta..ali nije htjela uzimati nista ozbiljnije, uzimala je citrofit za imunitet i bilo sve ok..zelim ti reci da ne odustajes, sve je moguce..citrofit sam i ja uzimala kad sam imala problema s bakterijama u urinu..raspitaj se malo o tome

----------


## Vrci

Ma MPO dr je vidjela nalaz urinokulture, ona rekla koji da antibiotik tražim

Ne muči mene bolest toliko koliko ti loši embriji. Znam da kažu da i takvi uspiju, ali puno je manja šansa. I baš sam sva u komi. A tako sam dobro reagirala na blagu stimulaciju, dobila 4 js (ispalo da su 3 zrele) i onda od oplodnje kaos

----------


## Vrci

I zadnjih dana me boli lijevi jajnik kad se krećem. A po uzv je desni veći i dr mislila da će mi on zadavati probleme

----------


## NinaDrv

> Curke jedno pitanje.Jel koristite kakve dodatne vitamine od transfera pa do bete,ili samo ono kaj su napisali na otpusnom (utrici i folacin) ok neko i andol ili injekcije heparina ili dr.Al mislim na vitamine,tipa elevit,prenatal ili neke odvojene vitamine?


Uzimam manju dozu Prenatala (propisana doza su 3 dnevno, ja uzimam jednu)  :Smile:

----------


## giulia

Mimi - ja sam osim propisane terapije mjesecima prije fransfera i poslije transfera pila elevit. Trenutno sam 18+6 i jos uvijek ga pijem. Moje ljekarne u blizini nisu uvijek bile susretljive za davanje folacina bez ljecnickog papira (zaboravila bih ponijeti!!!) i kada sam se pozalila mpo ginekologu on mi je preporucio elevit uz komentar da je jos bolji jer ima vecu koncentraciju folne od folacina. 

Vrci - moji su embriji prema rijecima embriologa uvijek bili savrseni pa svejedno nisu svi uspjeli... 
Potrebno je "ono nesto"... 
Misli pozitivno!!! drzim fige ♡

----------


## giulia

Fuksija nadamo se dobrim vijestima!!! ♡

----------


## fuksija

Evo javljam, danas sam 7+1 i srce kuca!!!!! Yeeeee!!! Koje olaksanje! Ovaj tjedan cekanja je bio prestrasan i ne bi ga nikome pozeljela..
Veli doktor da kasnim tjedan dana..i sam se cudi da kuca, nije mislio da bude, cak bi se i kladio..

----------


## D&D

Ajme, superrrrr. Super!

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, držim  :fige: 
Fuksija, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Fuksija čestitaaam  :Smile:

----------


## Buba38

Evo mene sa ne baš dobrim vijestima al šta je tu je valjda bog ima plan za svakog od nas  :Sad: 
današnja beta je 22.5 šta ja mislim da je full loše i da je to gotovo al eto zvala sam mpo dr i javila rezultat našta mi je embriologica rekla da nastavim sa utrogestanom i da izvadim betu ponovo u ponediljak, pitala sam je imali smisla to ako beta pada a ona je rekla samo da tak napravim pa ćemo vidit u ponediljak šta dalje  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Fuksija bravo, čestitam!!!

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija i ostale novopecene trudnice, cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 
Buba38, drzi se!

----------


## tal

Bubice  :Sad:   baš mi je žao ne mogu virovat . Mislim da je suvišno išta reći ....ali znam da si ti jaka i da si u sljedečoj novoj godini u novoj pobjedi i da če bit  :grouphug:

----------


## fuksija

Buba, zao mi je..napravi kako su ti rekli pa se javi sto je bilo..znam da je tesko, ali doci ce i tvoj trenutak a onda ces zaboraviti sve ovo prije...skupi snage  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

A joj Buba draga bas mi je zao sve znam kako ti je,drži se.
Fuksija čestitam!

----------


## Mimi1010

Cestitke Fuksija!!!!!
Bubi  :Sad: , samo hrabro, svi smo uz tebe!!! Čuda se događaju, možda u ponedjeljak ekstremno skoči beta ;P

----------


## giulia

Buba -samo hrabro nsprijed!
Fuksija - kako divna vijest!!! Mazi i pazi hrabru mrvicu ♡

----------


## garava13

*buba* zao mi je da je tako na kraju ispalo.. idemo mi u pobjede 2017.g. drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

fuksija bravo! ma beta ti je bila skroz ok!
sretno i dalje!

Buba zao mi je...

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure, danas sam 6 dan nakon transfera, sva sam si čudna, ne vičem na muža, nisam živčana, ful sam pozitivna, niti jednom nisam bila takva.
Jedino što me smeta je buđenje u noći skroz mokra od znoja. Prvo sam to prepisala Decortinu, ali nije niti on kriv za sve (za probavne tegobe jest)  :Smile: 
Čitala sam na stranici od jedne klinike da noćno znojenje može biti prvi simptom trudnoće.
Što mislite o tome?

----------


## biska

Fuksija..... koja sreca!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
A sada se opusti i uzivaj!

Nina, super za pozitivu i mir (to je definitivno nesto skroz atipicno za pms!)  :Smile: 
Za nocna znojenja ne znam, ali svaka cura ima svoj individualni set simptoma, tako da je sve moguce

----------


## adriaa

Nina ja sam u dobitnom ciklusu imala nocno znojenje...drzim fige da je zbog trudnoce

----------


## rebecca

Fuksija čestitam!!  :Very Happy: 

Buba38 žao mi je...

NinaDrv ja sam se po noći preznojavala i presvlačila po 2-3 puta u dobitnom postupku. Želim i tebi da uskoro ugledaš plusić!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

I ja mislim da je dobitan, sva treperim nekako iznutra  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, pa skoro možeš i test raditi  :Smile:  Imala si blastice, danas ti je koji dan, jel 5dnt već ili više?
v
Aha sad vidim - pa definitivno možeš osjetljiv test  :Smile:  Ja sam na 9dnt trodnevnog prvi puta imala plus

----------


## NinaDrv

Neću raditi test da se ne zbediram ako bude negativan, a mogao bi biti jer je prerano. U četvrtak idem vaditi krv, to će biti 11 dan pt, 16 dan po. Doktor je rekao u petak, ali u četvrtak mi ginekolog radi popodne pa ću odmah s rezultatima k njemu da vidimo što dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni su rekli test 14dana nakon punkcije, da nije potrebno čekati dulje.
Al ionako znam da je negativan, više mi se ne da ni utriće stavljati

Ja sam inače obje svoje trudnoće otkrila pozitivnim lh testovima  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

A jesam si đinksnula raspoloženje, bye bye pozitiva, hellou živčanoća i razdražljivost. Noćno znojenje je još tu, ali su počeli i jaki bolovi u jajnicima, baš kao što me bole kad trebam dobiti.

----------


## Vrci

Joj Nina  :Sad:  nadam se da nisu znakovi pms-a, nego bete. Nikad se ne zna

----------


## Marijaxy

U subotu sam bila na tranferu. Lucinger mi je rekao da odem na bolovanje, a ja sam mislila ici raditi. Ok mi je na poslu i mislim da cu lakse podnijeti dane iscekivanja. Na poslu radim za kompom. Sto kazete?

----------


## Marijaxy

Registrirani korisnik

Registracija: Jan 2016.
Postova: 8
U subotu sam bila na transferu. Iznenadila sam se sto Lucinger inzistira na bolovanju, bar sljedeci tjedan. Na poslu mi nije naporno, pisem za kompom. Poznavajuci sebe, izludit cu doma, razmisljajuci i cekajuci. Sto savjetujete?

----------


## željkica

Kad sam ja svog dr zvala zbog jakih bolova u jajnicima on je rekao da je to dobro da beta raste,tako da glavu gore i dalje misli pozitivno!

----------


## Vrci

Jep, i ja sam nasla svoje biljeske iz prve trudnoce, pisala sam da me jajnik jako boli

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure, malo mi je lakše sad  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene nikakvih iznenađenja, test negativan  :Sad: 

Pauza do siječnja, a onda opet u borbu

----------


## Zenii

Vrci žao mi je, drži se, skupi snagu i u siječnju u nove pobjede

----------


## željkica

Vrci draga necu ti ni govoriti koliko mi je zao sve znas.....

----------


## sanjka

> Neću raditi test da se ne zbediram ako bude negativan, a mogao bi biti jer je prerano. U četvrtak idem vaditi krv, to će biti 11 dan pt, 16 dan po. Doktor je rekao u petak, ali u četvrtak mi ginekolog radi popodne pa ću odmah s rezultatima k njemu da vidimo što dalje


Nina drzim fige za betu u cetvrtak  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Kod mene nikakvih iznenađenja, test negativan 
> 
> Pauza do siječnja, a onda opet u borbu


Vrci zao mi je  :Sad:  
Danas je 11 dnt??
Hoces vaditi betu?

----------


## Vrci

Neću. Radila sam test jer moram znati da li sutra zatvaram bolovanje (ne znam koliko sam dobila ali računam 14 dana, a to je sutra).  Javit ću doktorici pa ću odmah vidjeti što ona kaže

Danas sam 12dpo, test od 10 bi pokazao barem sjenu da je nešto

----------


## sanjka

> Neću. Radila sam test jer moram znati da li sutra zatvaram bolovanje (ne znam koliko sam dobila ali računam 14 dana, a to je sutra).  Javit ću doktorici pa ću odmah vidjeti što ona kaže
> 
> Danas sam 12dpo, test od 10 bi pokazao barem sjenu da je nešto


Radi kako zelis al 9 dnt ili 12 dpo je ipak rano za donositi bili kakve zakljucke. I mare je popisala minus a sama znas sto je dalje bilo.

----------


## Vrci

A moji embriji su bili stvarno jako losi, zato mi nije tesko povjerovati da se nisu primili. Radit cu jos sutra test za svaki slucaj,al vec znam

----------


## sanjka

> A moji embriji su bili stvarno jako losi, zato mi nije tesko povjerovati da se nisu primili. Radit cu jos sutra test za svaki slucaj,al vec znam


Znam, sjecam se svega da smo komentirale. Al to ti je rekla rano ujutro da ga je gledala i da je ovaj jedan bio 6-stanicni a punkcija je bila popodne. 
Napravi ti za svaki slucaj i sutra test.

----------


## sanjka

Jesi gledala mozda ovo? Pogledaj betu od mone i medeje. To su niske bete u usporedbi s
Eryngium, samo ne znam kako su joj ocjenili embrij.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page7

----------


## NinaDrv

> Neću. Radila sam test jer moram znati da li sutra zatvaram bolovanje (ne znam koliko sam dobila ali računam 14 dana, a to je sutra).  Javit ću doktorici pa ću odmah vidjeti što ona kaže
> 
> Danas sam 12dpo, test od 10 bi pokazao barem sjenu da je nešto


Ne bi se složila s time. Test uopće nije mjerilo, naročito tako rano. Puno cura znam kojima je test bio negativan, a bile su trudne. Moja šogorica je napravila test, bio je negativan, isplakala je brdo suza, a bila je trudna. Kad sam ostala trudna 2011, napravila sam test koji je kao osjetljiv na betu od 25, crtica je bila jeeeeeeedva vidljiva, a beta mi je tad već bila 896.

----------


## sanjka

*Nina* kako si danas??

----------


## NinaDrv

Puuuuuuuuno bolje sam danas, nervoza i nemir su nestali, pozitiva se polako vraća  :Smile: 
Jedino što me muči još je jako noćno znojenje, ovu noć sam se 2 puta preslačila jer sam bila ful mokra.

----------


## mare157

Vrci pa daj se sjeti mene!! Negativan test i bila sam sigurna da nisam trudna, a beta za sat vremena od testa 85! Popodne sam pušnula drugi test ali iste marke i crtica jeeeedva vidljiva, ono bas da se zapitas da li je ili ti se cini. Ti testovi su sranje! Za 2dana beta 301 i sad blizanci! Ja uopce neznam da li je bila fragmentirana, nikad nisam ni pitala. Za 1.dijete ne znam ni koliko stanicni je bio jer sve to NIJE VAŽNO!! Nema pravila!
Kuzim da ti je lakse imati neg.ishod nego trpiti neizvjesnost, bila sam ista kao ti, ali desava se svasta, nije to matematika!
Nina i ti pomalo s testovima, opusti se do cetvrtka, furaj svoju pozitivu i sretno!!

----------


## fuksija

Vrci, moja frendica je bas neki dan radila test nakon 2-3 dana od ocekivane menge..inace joj dode tocno u dan..i test bio negativan...ponovila za 3-4 dana opet bio neki cudan rezultat, test nije bio dobar..kupila novi i napokon plus...nisu ti testovi bas pouzdani..ja bi na tvom mjestu pricekala jos  :Wink:

----------


## 1latica

Fuksija čstitam na  :Heart:  nek bude dalje uredna i školska trunoća.
Buba jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Vrci, evo u avataru pogledaj moj test 12dpt - 3dnevnih embrija, sutradan je beta bila 400,
stvarno ne bi da ti dajem lažnu nadu, al požurila si s testićem.
Ostale cure sretno svima, nek bude punoooo visokih beta  :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

E al po znakovima bih se zaklela da sam trudna. Jucer krenula bol u grudima i ponekad jajnicima. Kao u prvoj trudnoci.

U prvoj mi je vracen treci dan desetstanicni savrsen zametak, 9dnt sam navecer imala plus,dan kasnije beta 56.

I ja sam se jutros probudila da mi bilo vruce i da sam se pocela znojiti

----------


## NinaDrv

Eto vidiš, pusti testove i odi izvaditi krv, to je najtočnije ipak.

----------


## LF2

Vrci, izvadi betu bolje.

----------


## Buba38

> Buba, zao mi je..napravi kako su ti rekli pa se javi sto je bilo..znam da je tesko, ali doci ce i tvoj trenutak a onda ces zaboraviti sve ovo prije...skupi snage


A evo danas radila opet betu i kako sam rekla pala je na 2.2 tak da sutra imam zakazano kod dr.mpo da vidim šta dalje

----------


## Vrci

Buba žao mi je  :Sad: 

Ja nekako i dalje ne vjerujem da mi je to kraj, zašto što me grudi bole baš kao u trudnoći, a počele su jučer, a ne od početka utrića. Ne znam, čudno se osjećam. Morat ću raditi betu

----------


## Frixie

*Vrci* napravi betu, najsigurnije je tako. Ona će sve pokazati

----------


## NinaDrv

Forum je rekao svoje, nema ti druge nego otići izvaditi krv  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Bila sam spremna na minus,prihvatila ga,al eto novih momenata... Poslusat cu vas i nadati se cudu

----------


## NinaDrv

Sretno Vrci i javi rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Kad ti ides vaditi betu? S blasticama si skoro vec blizu tog datuma?

----------


## NinaDrv

Sutra mi je 9 dan pt, ići ću vaditi u srijedu ili četvrtak.

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo malo da se i ja javim. Čitam i pratim svaki dan. Meni je danas 6dnt (FET dvije blastice).Dosta sam smirenija nego prvi put. Malo sam se zakupila knjigom "Moć vaše podsvjesti" i pazite sad šminkanjem (tehnike,puderi,kistovi.....) i mogu rec da se baš lijepo odmaram s tim (eto na nagovore bestfrendice). Kaj se tice simptoma nemam pojma niti sama,jel je u glavi zbog zelje ili zbilja...pikanje dolje,nedjelju ujutro muka nakon dorucka,osjecaj i pritisak kao da vec imam ogromniiii trbuh. Drugo nista,dobro se osjecam. Nina i Vrci drzim fige, samo hrabro!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Odlična strategija Mimi  :Smile: 
Ja sam opet živčana jutros, čak bolje nego neki dan. 
U noći sam se probudila neoznojena i sa bolovima kao pred mengu pa sam naravno 2 sata razmišljala kako je sve gotovo i da ću jutros procuriti. 
Još uvijek nisam, ali sam i dalje živčana na sve živo, toliko da se tresem sva. Upalila sam si aromalampu s lavandom da me malo smiri.

----------


## Ginger

NinaDrv, ajd pisni test, stvarni ti nije prerano

----------


## NinaDrv

Ma bojim se da se ne izbediram jer mi nije prva jutarnja, piškila sam već 3-4 puta od kad sam se digla.
A osim toga, testu mi prošao rok trajanja  :Sad: , nabavila sam više komada za proljetni postupak kad nisam imala transfer.

----------


## Vrci

Išla sam vaditi betu. Znači simptome imam 2-3 dana, danas je 13dpo, a zameci su kasnili jedan dan.
Beta 14,7. Prošla trudnoća sa savršenim zametkom na ovaj dpo je bila 56, tako da čekam...

----------


## NinaDrv

Držim palčeve da se podupla za dva dana  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Pa ako gledamo da je opstao onaj 4.stanični koji se sporije razvijao, možda što i bude. Vidjet ćemo, meni je ovo šok iako se osjećam trudno.

A ti bi isto mogla raditi betu, s blasticama sve ide brže  :Smile:  Nemoj se bedirati unaprijed

----------


## NinaDrv

Možda odem sutra vaditi krv, ne moram ići u susjedni grad, u lokalnoj ambulanti vade srijedom. 
Ali to mi je tek 10 dan pt, a doktor mi je rekao 12-14 dan.

----------


## Mimi1010

Vrci ahahahahha, vidiš kako se sve mijenja....neki dan si ti bila izbedirana jer test bio negativan, svi te tješili, sad ti Ninu tješiš. a ja ću onda danas obje. SVE ĆE BITI SUPERRRR!!!!!!!!!! Samo hrabro i sa stavom: PA MI SMO TRUDNE!!! :worldcup:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, ali blastice se implantiraju za kojih 5 dana. Ti si već sad 15 dpo jel? Po meni je nepotrebno čekati puno dulje, ali to je moje mišljenje

Kad sam ja bila na transferu svima su nam rekli test 14 dana od aspiracije, bilo trodnevni, bilo blastice

----------


## NinaDrv

Umirile ste me malo  :Smile: 
Što bi ja da vas nema  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Ja sam 7dnt bc imala full pozitivan test..
Nina,nije da te nagovaram :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Dr kaze da nije dobro, ne vjeruje da bude nesto iz ovog  :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Super, i sad ti budi pozitivna  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Da, pala sam sad skroz. A sto sad, ne mogu iz ove koze

----------


## NinaDrv

Vadiš ponovno za dva dana?

----------


## Vrci

Kaze jedino ak mi sutra bude jaci test, inace nema potrebe

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je test bio pozitivan 7dnt blastica, 9dnt Beta je bila 297. Dobro, kod mene su duplici ali slažem se sa curama, 14dpo je i vise nego dovoljno da se vidi. 
Vrci zao mi je, ovo je vjerojatno biokemijska, ja se užasavam tih malih brojki jer sam imala 3 ili 4 biokemijske

----------


## Vrci

Jel bi mi imalo više smisla i sutra raditi betu nego test? Dr je rekla da ponovim test i javim ak bude tamniji. Al meni je danas kinez negativan, tj.neka sjena sjene. 
Znam da se beta ponavlja nakon 48h, al dal bi se i nakon 24 sata mogla vidjeti tendencija rasta il pada?

----------


## NinaDrv

Mislim da bi bilo bolje sa vadiš betu. 
Ako ti se npr. poveća beta za polovicu današnje pa bude 21,  test bi i dalje bio negativan.

----------


## Vrci

Pa da, baš zato i razmišljam...

----------


## NinaDrv

Čudi me da i doktor tako ne razmišlja.
Kod koga ideš?

----------


## Vrci

I mene čudi. B+, dr. D.
Al ona je očito 100% sigurna da ništa od ovog i zato takav stav

----------


## bernica

Vrci vrijednost je mala ali nema tu pravila. Ja bi na tvom mjestu vadila opet ali prekosutra... i pratila tak svaka dva dana ako raste. Testovi su nepouzdani ... tesko ce ista potamniti sa tak malom vrijednošću... meni je crtica bila jedva vidljiva a Beta 110. Iz ove tvoje brojcice moze biti svasta ili nista... sretno !!!

----------


## Vrci

I moja soc.gin je rekla da vadim za 2 dana,ostavila me na bolovanju jos.

Ponavljam pa cemo vidjet

----------


## NinaDrv

Sretno draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Ma na lošije embrije mislim da je i biokemijska uspjeh zapravo. Prije mi s blasticama nije dolazilo do implantacije, a vidi sad

----------


## NinaDrv

Sutra ujutro piškim test, ipak mu nije prošao rok.  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Sutra ujutro piškim test, ipak mu nije prošao rok.


Haha dobra si  :Wink:  
Ajde Nina za plusic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NinaDrv

> Haha dobra si  
> Ajde Nina za plusic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Love:

----------


## sanjka

> I moja soc.gin je rekla da vadim za 2 dana,ostavila me na bolovanju jos.
> 
> Ponavljam pa cemo vidjet


Joj vrci  :Sad:  
Sto bernica kaze moze biti svasta ili nista...
Tako napravi kako si i odlucila, mislim da je tako najbolje.

----------


## Vrci

Nina držim fige, treba još malo dobrih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Ma bit će dobrih vijesti i od tebe i od mene, vidjet ćeš  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se već pomirila i s biokemijskom. To je jedino što još nisam imala...

----------


## željkica

Nina nadam se da prijavljujes plus!

----------


## NinaDrv

Test je negativan, nema druge crte, sjene, ništa.  :Sad: 
Bolje da ga nisam radila jer sam opet živčana.

----------


## mare157

Vrci ruzicaste naocale i sutra ponovi betu. Ne se bedirati jer moze biti dobro. Sretno!
Nina sta kaze test?

----------


## Vrci

Nina ma kako  :Sad:   :Sad:  ne vjerujem... a sve je super zvučalo

----------


## mare157

> Test je negativan, nema druge crte, sjene, ništa. 
> Bolje da ga nisam radila jer sam opet živčana.


Joj sad tek vidim. ;( koji ti je dpt?

----------


## NinaDrv

10 dan mi je danas.

----------


## nina977

NinaDrv,žao mi je,baš sam se nekako nadala da će biti plus.. :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Sutra ću ići izvaditi krv.

----------


## Mimi1010

A joooj. Niti ja ne vjerujem, uz toliko simptoma.... 
Uh kak su ja dočekat svoje vađenje bete. Simptoma nema više nikakvih, trbuh više nije napuhan, osjećam se "normalno kao i inače", jedino jajnici znaju piknut....vidjet ćemo....u subotu bi trebala dobit, a u ponedjeljak planiram vadit betu jer je tada 12 dnt, tako i doktor MPO rekao.

----------


## NinaDrv

Čudno mi je što nema smeđarenja, to sam uvijek imala oko 9 dnt, a svi transferi su mi bili 2 ili 3 dan nakon punkcije.
Sise su mi i dalje napete, u noći sam se znojila, a pišalo mi se svakih pol sata prije nego sam otišla spavati. 
Probudila sam se u pol 3, vrtila lijevo desno i oko pola 5 otišla pišnuti test.

----------


## Vrci

Meni test nikad ne pokaže na prvi urin, ne znam zašto. Barem ne ovak rano

Ja jutros radila Geratherm, osjetljivost 10 jel. I pozitivan je, nije samo sjena. Vidi se crtica. Jučer na kinezu nije bilo ništa, navečer nevidljiva skoro sjena

----------


## Sybila

Nina i Vrci, držim  :fige:  da se situacija razvije u dobrom smjeru  :Smile:  

Napokon ja došla na nakon transfera  :Smile:   danas je obavljen FET blastica i dobila sam umjesto duphastona utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno. E sad, nisam nikada koristila utriće (ovo mi je prvi transfer), a vidim da vi spominjete ležanje i slično nakon stavljanja. Upute nisu nešto precizne. Može savjet? Trebam ležati 45 min nakon stavljanja? hvala!  :Smile:  Jeste ih počele stavljati isti dan nakon trasnfera ili drugi? pretpostavljam da ih stavim danas u ono vrijeme kada bi uzimala duphaston.
I još jedno pitanje, ali zadnje  :Grin:  vi koje imate i euthyrox - pretpostavljam da sad ne moram paziti i čekati pol sata nakon euthyroxa da stavim utriće? ili?

----------


## giulia

Sybila tako je drago da je sve dobro proslo! Sretno do kraja!!!
Sto se Utrogestana tice ja sam ga svaki put dobila 3×2 vaginalno nakon punkcije s tim da mi je receno da ga na dan transfera ujutro i nakon teansfera podlijepodne popijem, a nakon toga opet vaginalno. Sto se lezanja tice meni to nitko (ni doktor mi sestre) nije izricito naglasio, ali sam ja svejedno kada god bi bila u prilici prilegla pola ure.

----------


## Tinna_44

Pozdrav svima!! 
Nova sam ovdje, pa se unaprijed želim ispričati ako ću pitati nešto na što već postoji odgovor.
Jučer sam imala transfer jako kvalitetne (po riječima biologice) blastociste!
Ono što me zanima, dali moram ili ne osjećati nekakve simptome gnježdenja i slično?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!!  :Cekam:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekla dr da je dovoljno 15ak min ležati nakon utrića. Ja sam ga počela stavljati na dan punkcije, a stavljala sam ga odmah popodne i nakon transfera.
Nema veze Euthyrox s njima, ne moraš čekati  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

hvala  :Kiss:  
izvodim akrobacije s lijekovima, da ništa nigdje ne djeluje jedno na drugo, pa mi dobro dođe da ne moram naštimavati lijekove bar ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja trenutno pijem Euthyorx, Siofor, Folnu, antibiotik, probiotik i stavljam utriće  :Laughing:

----------


## Zenii

Sybila, meni nitko nije rekao za ležanje poslije utrogestana niti sam bila u mogućnosti (npr na poslu). Ali ako možeš, prilegni malo.

Vrci, držim palčeve za sutrašnju betu, da se lijepo dupla

NinaDrv, žao mi je zbog testa, nadam se da će te beta sutra iznenaditi, drži se

----------


## Vrci

Nina, ak si pišala kineza kao i ja, možda laže. Meni je ovaj lot bio koma, a i frendici od koje sam dobila, imala skoro sjenu na betu 200. A danas mi Geratherm baš lijepa crtica

----------


## Sybila

Vrci - poznato mi je  :Laughing:  koji probiotik piješ? ja sam na linexu (vučem ih još od ranijih antibiotika i zbog duphastona), ali sam skeptična jer u uputama piše da se (možda) ne bi trebali koristiti u trudnoći. Iako, jel, nisam još trudna, ne znam jel mi ok i da ih nastavim piti...s obzirom da mi baš pomažu  :Undecided:  
hvala zenii  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Piškila sam Clearblue compact, piše da se može raditi već od prvog dana očekivane m. Mislim da je ipak bilo prerano za test.

----------


## Vrci

Clearblue je meni prosli puta na jutro bete koja bila 60 bio lagana sjena, skoro nevidljiv. Nitko ih ne voli.

Meni super gravignost ultra i ovaj geratherm,crvene crtice

Sybila, ovaj put sam uzela biorellu,ono pakiranje od 10tableta. Inace sam na linexu,sad sam malo promijenila. Kak imam 10 dana antibiotika ovo mi taman (s probioticima sam krenula kasnije)

----------


## fuksija

Nina i Vrci, drzim fige za super bete!

Sybila, ja sam utrice stavila i prije feta i na postupku bi mi stavio doktor i onda bi ja navecer..
I pijem eutyrox i mislim da ne treba cekati za utrice..ali svejedno radim tako da cim se dignem popijem eutyrox, dok spremim malog za skolu i dodem k sebi prode 30-45min i onda pijem estrofem, pikam se fragminom i stavim utrice i odlezim malo..

----------


## klamerica

Osjecam obavezu prema svom omiljenom forumu... pa stoga javljam da sam danas imala transfer DVA lijepa cetverostanicna zametka!!! Osjecam se cudno, toliko sam to cekala i konacno docekala da sad ne razumijem zasto ne skacem od srece do plafona?! Valjda trebam prespavati...
Lezim cijeli dan jer me jajnici rasturaju i vise ne znam na koju stranu kauca bi se okrenula. Eto!

----------


## Buba38

> Osjecam obavezu prema svom omiljenom forumu... pa stoga javljam da sam danas imala transfer DVA lijepa cetverostanicna zametka!!! Osjecam se cudno, toliko sam to cekala i konacno docekala da sad ne razumijem zasto ne skacem od srece do plafona?! Valjda trebam prespavati...
> Lezim cijeli dan jer me jajnici rasturaju i vise ne znam na koju stranu kauca bi se okrenula. Eto!


Sretno da dočekaš svoju betu,i ne skači neg laganini korakom do bete a onda skači dotad mirna bit da se mrvica primi  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

> Sretno da dočekaš svoju betu,i ne skači neg laganini korakom do bete a onda skači dotad mirna bit da se mrvica primi


Hvala Bubo na podrsci! Nadam se da cu docekati betu. Stvarno, iskreno, najiskrenije i najvise na svijetu se nadam da cu docekati betu!!

----------


## željkica

Vrci jel danas ponavljas betu?

----------


## Vrci

Da, idem za sat-dva. Više mi svejedno, samo da ovo mučenje završi - nek il padne kako spada il naraste pošteno

----------


## Ginger

Vrci  :Love: 
drz se!

----------


## željkica

> Da, idem za sat-dva. Više mi svejedno, samo da ovo mučenje završi - nek il padne kako spada il naraste pošteno


Slazem se i meni je to najgore, je a nije,drzi se.

----------


## Vrci

Evo čekam nalaz. Ovo mi je puno gore od čekanja punkcije i transfera i svih lijekova. Užas... A još ako se odulji, za poludit

----------


## Vrci

Beta pala, sad je 11. To je to, idući pokušaj u siječnju

----------


## željkica

Znaci bila je biokemijska, kvragu koliko muke,draga sve znas odtuguj i iza ng u nove pobjede, skupa cemo mi u dobitni postupak i opet se pratit!grlim jako!

----------


## Vrci

Iskreno nisam mislila da će me toliko pogoditi. Ali i biokemijska iz onih embrija meni je ravna čudu

----------


## 1latica

Vrci, baš mi je žao  :grouphug: 
Sreno od  :Heart:  u siječnju.

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, zao mi je

----------


## Sybila

žao mi je Vrci, ali kako si sama rekla - i biokemijska je čudo bila s obzirom na tvoja očekivanja i prognozu. drži se  :grouphug:

----------


## NinaDrv

Moja beta je 69,7

----------


## Jolica30

*Vrci* žao mi je  :Sad: 

*Ninadrv* držim fige da se podupla  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Držite fige cure, moja mrvica se bori da ostane sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, prema brojevima koje je meni dr davala, ovo je u redu  :Smile:  Držim fige za dalje

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaDrv

Krivo sam napisala, 67.9 mi je beta

----------


## NinaDrv

Ipak je 69.7
To je od uzbuđenja danas, ne zamjerite  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma dobro je u svakom slučaju  :Smile:  Ja sam rekla da bi testove doma trebalo zabraniti  :Smile: 

Što ti dr kaže?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak vjerojatno, kod soc. ginekologa sam, čekam produženje bolovanja i uputnicu za vađenje krvi.
Koje vrijednosti je tebi pokazivala doktorica?

----------


## Vrci

Rekla je da iznad 14 dpo vrijednosti moraju biti preko 50. Tako da je tebi po tome dobro. Stvarno ti drzim fige za jednu upornu bebu  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

*Vrci* žao mi je bejb  :Sad:

----------


## Frixie

> Ipak je 69.7
> To je od uzbuđenja danas, ne zamjerite


 :Very Happy:  baš mi drago

Koji si protokol imala sad?

----------


## Buba38

> Iskreno nisam mislila da će me toliko pogoditi. Ali i biokemijska iz onih embrija meni je ravna čudu


vrci žao mi je, al u siječnju ćemo opet u nove pobjede mora i nama svanit al ipak je utjeha da je bar i biokemiska bila bar meni sledeća ide prava.

----------


## Buba38

> Ipak je 69.7
> To je od uzbuđenja danas, ne zamjerite


Odlično, držim fige za duplu betu  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

U ponedjeljak vadim, izludjet ću do tad.
Frixie uzimala sam Puregon 225 IU od 2.- 8. dana ciklusa, a od 6-8. i Orgalutran.

----------


## mare157

Vrci jako mi je zao. Nek 2017.bude plodna!
Nina drzim fige da beta naraste posteno!

----------


## NinaDrv

Ma već se poduplala sigurno koliko joj titram od jutra  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

NinaDrv, cestitam i nek je sretno i dalje!  :Smile: 

Vrci, zao mi je...s novom godinom u nove pobjede!  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Ma već se poduplala sigurno koliko joj titram od jutra




Nina drzim fige sretno!!!

----------


## PinaColada

NinaDrv samo naprijed.....cuvamo fige da sve bude ok!
Vrci samo polako.....tezak put ali moramo biti jake.....neka 2017 donese lijepe vijesti!

ja cu aBd za nekoliko sati na ET....no vec od pola noci ne mogu ni da spavam....
da li ste nakon ET lezale i koliko dugo? jel ok setnja u popodnevnim satima isti dan nakon ET?
u Ceskoj sam i rado bih prolunjala gradom.....no nisam sigurna jel to ok?

----------


## Mimi1010

Jutro. Ma moze se  :Smile: ,ak nema hipera ili nekaj drugo. Lagana setnja nemoj nista od vrecica navlacit. Lijepo ces se opustit kroz razgledavanje izloga,a to nam je svima najjjjbitnije. Smireno i bez stresa. Sretno!!!

----------


## klamerica

PinaColada, sretno! Evo, bas sam jucer citala clanak o tome da je preporuceni svaki oblik kretanja nakon ET jer i maternica je u svom prirodnom polozaju kad stojimo.
A sad trebam pomoc!!! Danas mi je 3. dan nakon ET. Probudila sam se u uzasnim grcevima, bolovima i ne znam kako opisati ovo trece...kao da mi se nesto uklijestilo u maternici! Niti ustati iz kreveta nisam mogla. I sad lezim, bol malo popusta ali se bojim da se ne vrati ako ustanem... Jel to normalno?!!?

----------


## Sybila

PinaColada - drago mi je da si i ti došla napokon do svog transfera  :Smile:  možeš se kretati, samo nemoj ništa teško nositi.
klamerica - vidjela sam da te i jučer/prekjučer boljelo. Jel možeš nazvati doktora? Možda se radi o implantaciji (nadam se  :Smile:  ), neke žene su imale jake bolove kod implantacije, ali možda da ipak dr. čuje što ti se događa.

----------


## PinaColada

Hvala drage cure !
Upravo lezim na klinici nakon KET-a!

Klamerica, aki su takvi bolovi najbolje je zvati doktora...pred tobom je vikend, bolje danas provjeriti zasto te tako jako boli....nadam se da se bebica prima  :Wink: 
Puno srece!

----------


## klamerica

PinaColada sretno narednih 9 mjeseci!
Ja sam zvala doktora i vele mi da ak nema krvi da samo neka mirujem. Da se ponekad bol zna javljati... vidjet cemo!

----------


## Sybila

klamerica - nadam se da je implantacija! jel popustilo do kraja?

Ja sam...pa, ništa mi nije  :Laughing:  boljelo me bilo jučer navečer nešto, trbuh, nije mi baš bilo dobro, ali osim toga...ništa. Osim što mi je konstantno brutalno hladno. Mislim, bila sam već doma na bolovanju, mirovanju, čemu god i nije mi bilo tako hladno. Dvije deke, dvoje čarapa i osjećam se kao da mi je možda malo toplo, ali definitivno nedovoljno. Jasno mi je u potpunosti da nije to znak trudnoće, pretpostavljam da je od utrića.  :Undecided:  sad sam si našla zanimaciju u tome da pišem nekakvu skriptu, prijedlog kolegija, nešto. malo mi je dosadno pa previše guglam, morala sam nešto drugo naći  :Grin:

----------


## klamerica

Sybila super zanimacija  :Smile:  Kod mene grcevi i bolovi lagano popustaju. Sad je ostala neka bol nalik na one bolove kad je pun mjehur... ak me razumijes, ne znam kak drugacije to opisati.. Joooj, valjda je to dobro... Molim Boga da se radi o implataciji!!!!!

----------


## Sybila

držim  :fige:  da je stvarno implantacija. nedavno mi je jedna kolegica pričala kako je bila završila na hitnoj u bolovima jedan dan, mislila da nešto nije u redu, napumpali ju lijekovima za bolove, jedva hodala...da bi dva tjedna kasnije ispiškila plusić, i onda joj je ginekolog rekao da su ti bolovi bili implantacija, jednostavno je kod nekih, rijetko, tako.  :Smile:  
sad mantramo do testa  :Smile:  kad radiš?

----------


## klamerica

Odlucila sam se za sljedecu subotu. To bude 11 dnt i citala sam da je tad "najsigurnije" napraviti, ili? Koji dan prije...?

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam nova u testovima, ne znam koliko sam već puta izguglala "when to take pregnancy test after blastocyst fet"  :Laughing:  i primjećujem odgovor u "uskom" rasponu od 6-14 dana  :Confused:  
meni na otpusnom pismu piše da vadim betu za 12 dana, što je 28.11. - ponedjeljak. Ja sam planirala pišnuti 10dnt, što će biti isto subota kao i tebi, imala si dan ranije et. To je dan kad bih trebala dobiti m, pa bi valjda trebalo pokazati, iako mislim da može pokazati i nešto ranije. Najvjerojatnije ću početi s kinezima tamo negdje u srijedu, nisam tako snažne volje, znam se  :Laughing:

----------


## klamerica

> Ja sam nova u testovima, ne znam koliko sam već puta izguglala "when to take pregnancy test after blastocyst fet"  i primjećujem odgovor u "uskom" rasponu od 6-14 dana  
> meni na otpusnom pismu piše da vadim betu za 12 dana, što je 28.11. - ponedjeljak. Ja sam planirala pišnuti 10dnt, što će biti isto subota kao i tebi, imala si dan ranije et. To je dan kad bih trebala dobiti m, pa bi valjda trebalo pokazati, iako mislim da može pokazati i nešto ranije. Najvjerojatnije ću početi s kinezima tamo negdje u srijedu, nisam tako snažne volje, znam se


Tebi je danas 2 dnt, ne? Znaci, vec u srijedu mozemo napraviti test? Nije to malo prerano? Mislim, ne znam... nikad nisam bila trudna....

----------


## klamerica

> Tebi je danas 2 dnt, ne? Znaci, vec u srijedu mozemo napraviti test? Nije to malo prerano? Mislim, ne znam... nikad nisam bila trudna....


Naravno da ti je 2dnt jer si i sama napisala u postu! Sorry, malo sam neuracunljiva danas  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Ma naravno da si nauračunljiva, boli te cijeli dan!  :Wink:  
Da, je, prerano je. Mislim, nekim sretnicama se dogodi + na 6dnt blastice, ali statistički mislim da nije to baš tako značajan postotak :D nisam ni ja bila trudna, prvi mi je postupak, i ja prvi put plivam u ovim vodama. Samo sam tu na forumu od rujna, pa djelujem kao da nešto znam (nemam pojma). 
Ne preporučujem ti da piškiš od srijede, samo ćeš se zbedirati ako bude negativan, a ništa ne mora značiti. To je bila više moja ograda, jer sam nestrpljiva užasno s 0 bodova samokontrole po tim pitanjima i dosadno mi je  :cupakosu:  pa očekujem da će crv sumnje tako nekako proraditi. Ali u globalu, realni plan je subota. Ti bi mogla u petak, mislim da je to realno. koji ti je dc? kad bi ti trebala dobiti m?

----------


## Sybila

Odgovaram sama sebi...vec me par sati ful boli kao da stize m. Da je bar samo trbuh, tjesila bih se implantacijom, ali bole ledja i natkoljenice. Mucnina, pocetak glavobolje. Znam da je rano...ali moje se tijelo ponasa apsolutno jednako kao i svaki mjesec 2-3 dana prije menstruacije  :Sad:  prosli ciklus je bio 23 dn, sad sam na 21., iako je inace 28...nda.

----------


## klamerica

Hej Sybila! Sad tek citam postove. Kako si danas? Pa mislim da ne mozes dobiti M tako rano... Sigurno je nesto drugo u pitanju... Uglavnom, nadam se da je sve u redu danas!! Evo, sad ja tebi velim, najvjerojatnije se radi o implantaciji. Ipak su tvoje mrve blastice i do implantacije dolazi ranije  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Ma ja isto mislim da nije m i drzim fige da je implantacija!  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

Jutro.Kako je ovo sve cudno citati.Vecimo sve imamo te bolove,neke trudne neke nazalost nisu.....ponekad se pitam kak je onim curama kaj prirodno ostanu,kakve one imaju simptome i jel imaju ovaj "boli me dolje". Ja sam danas na 31dc,15dno,10dnt. Pusa svima.Idem neki kolac napraviti  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Hvala cure. Par puta me budilo po noci kak me boljelo, sad je evo ok i ne boli me vise. A razlog zasto mislim da je menga - bolovi se prvi jave cca tjedan dana ranije i ja pijem brufene cca 3 dana prije. Ali, sta je, zapravo me inace ne boli tak jako  :Undecided:  vidjet cemo, ali malo su mi pale nade.

Kako si ti klamerica?

Mimi dobar tek  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Sretno @NinaDrv, baš sam te potražila da vidim novosti! Držim ti palčeve na najjače za ponedjeljak, a još više za strpljenje  :Smile:  
Sretno s duplanjem betice - svim curama!!!!!

----------


## AMA

Pozdrav cure, sretno svima koje čekaju! Meni je u ponedjeljak transfer. Imala 2 folikula, 1 js koja je evo oplođena. Ima li pozitivnih iskustava s “usamljenicama“?

----------


## klamerica

Sybila, isto kao i tebi bolovi su iscezli. Sada se samo osjecam "tesko" i napuhnuto. Ma valjda ce i to proci kroz par dana. 
Mimi, inace i ja sam bas razmisljala danas o curama koje prirodno ostanu trudne i o njihovim simptomima. Mozda smo mi osjetljivije s obzirom na stimulaciju, kolicinu hormona koje smo primile, bolove kod punkcije itd. mimozice  :Smile: 
Ama, sretno u ponedjeljak!
Glow, hvala na lijepim zeljama! Molim onog gore da ti ih uslisa  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

> Mimi, inace i ja sam bas razmisljala danas o curama koje prirodno ostanu trudne i o njihovim simptomima. Mozda smo mi osjetljivije s obzirom na stimulaciju, kolicinu hormona koje smo primile, bolove kod punkcije itd. mimozice


Evo jedne koja je prirodno ostala trudna, nakon godinu i pol pokusavanja! 
Svjeze mi je jos i mogu iz prve ruke reci... 
Bilo je ciklusa kad sam imala sve simptome trudnoce, pa i bolova i bolnih cica, i ciklusa bez ikakvih bolova i ciklusa kad mi je muka bilo :D psiha cuda radi!
Na kraju, kad sam ostala zapravo trudna imala sam napetost dolje kao da ce doci M svakog trena i jako bolne i  osjetljive cice, i to je zapravo sve!
Tek nakon nekoliko tjedana su krenule mucnine i cesto pisanje i ostale cari rane trudnoce :D
Citam vas cesto, jer sam nekako duboko u sebi mislila da cemo i mi u mpo vode ako se ne ostvari prirodno, medjutim dogodilo se nase cudo Bogu hvala! 
Puno srece vam svima zelim, drzim fige svim cekalicama i sorry jos jednom na upadu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

Hvala narancica na postu  :Smile:  i cestitam na tvojoj trudnoci  :Smile: 

Cure kak se drzite? Sutra nam je big day - ama i mimsi na transfer, nina nova beta  :Smile:   drzim  :fige:  da sve prodje ok.
Ama - ima cure koje su radile et samo jednog embrija i koji su rezultirali t, ne brini se  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> Pozdrav cure, sretno svima koje čekaju! Meni je u ponedjeljak transfer. Imala 2 folikula, 1 js koja je evo oplođena. Ima li pozitivnih iskustava s “usamljenicama“?


Ja. Imala 1js, oplodila se, vracena. Malac ima preko 2 i pol godine

----------


## NinaDrv

Jedva čekam novu betu, sigurna sam da je veeeeelika  :Smile: 
Sretno na transferima sutra cure  :Kiss:

----------


## glow

Joooj baš sam i ja uzbuđena za vas!! 
Sretno sutraaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Pozdrav svima! I ja sam u fazi čekanja,danas 4 dnt,transfer 2 trodnevna embrija...kad se najranije u ovom slučaju može vadit beta?

----------


## Sybila

Moje apsolutno suludo pretrazivanje interneta bi reklo najranije 9dnt  :Grin:  Optimalno 14dnt. Realno 12dnt. Ne znam sto kazu cure s vise iskustva...

----------


## AMA

Hvala puno, divno je to čuti, cure moje! Evo me punog mjehura, vrzmam se na stolici i čekam! Sretno svima danas!

----------


## biska

NinaDrv, držim fige!!!!

----------


## mimsi

Evo i mene ovdje, konacno!  :Very Happy: 
Obavljen fet dvije blastice. Dr.kaze sve super. I endometrij, iako nije rekla tocno kolki je. Jedino...zadnji put mi je bila druga dr.koja mi je rekla da nakon o uzimam samo utrogestane. Sad mi mpo kaze da je trebalo i estrofem...reko pa nije mi nitko to rekao..pitala sam jel problem i rekla je da nije (a sta ce drugo i rec).

----------


## Sybila

Jeej mimsi  :Very Happy:  ma mijenjaju oni lijekove nekad, nema vezs, pij sad. Pijes i folnu jel tak? Andol su ti dali ili ne? znam da neki daju, ali ne svi.
Ama bi trebala biti odavno gotova  :Smile: 
Nina - novosti?

Moje djevojke su nesto uvecane i svrbe (75H ne daje puno prostora za napredak  :Grin:  ), tu i tamo malo grceva, glavobolja, mucnina sad, temperatura 37,2 i led ledene noge i dalje. I sve to,osim ledenih nogu je uvijek tu i u pms-u. Bas ono...super mi je kak su glupi simptomi m i t isti  :Undecided:

----------


## AMA

> Jeej mimsi  ma mijenjaju oni lijekove nekad, nema vezs, pij sad. Pijes i folnu jel tak? Andol su ti dali ili ne? znam da neki daju, ali ne svi.
> Ama bi trebala biti odavno gotova 
> Nina - novosti?
> 
> Moje djevojke su nesto uvecane i svrbe (75H ne daje puno prostora za napredak  ), tu i tamo malo grceva, glavobolja, mucnina sad, temperatura 37,2 i led ledene noge i dalje. I sve to,osim ledenih nogu je uvijek tu i u pms-u. Bas ono...super mi je kak su glupi simptomi m i t isti


Haha, baš si me nasmijala s tom tvrdnjom o simptomima!  :Smile:  Nakon ovoliko muke bilo bi fer da barem odmah znamo jesmo li ili nismo! Ja sam evo legla, po preporuci doktora, prva tri dana samo do wc—a! Transfer je prošao odlično, kako kažu i doktor i biolog(zadovoljan kvalitetom embrija). Držim fige svim čekalicama, znam da i vi držite meni!

----------


## Vrci

A meni su rekli lagana setnja i kretanje radi prokrvljenosti maternice. Rekli su mi ne zatvorit se u kucu
Kako to varira zapravo, te preporuke

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, bas sam to mislila. Na kraju sam nasla bas neka istrazivanja koja pokazuju korisnost kretanja nakon et, ali neki dr i dalje traze mirovanje - vjerujem da ovisi o specificnoj trudnici.
Ma ama i mimsi najvece  :fige: 

Pitanje - gdje vadite betu na uputnicu u zgb?

----------


## mimsi

Pijem vitamine za trudnice koji sadrze i folnu,da. Andol ne. Betu cu vadit na uputnicu svog gin. kod kuce, necu u Zg.
Sybila, tvoji simptomi zvuce bas super!  :Smile: 
Sretno nam svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - vezano za dane kad treba vaditi betu, samo bi htjela raći da su meni u VG uvijek napisali 12 dana, bez obzira dal to bio AIH, ET 3 dan, FET. Jednom su mi čak kad je taj 12. dan padao u subotu (a mislim da je je ponedjeljak bio neki praznik), doktor rekao neka betu izvadim 11 dan a radilo se o trodnevnom ET. Tako da ne znam jel im to samo špranca ili stvarno misle da AIH i FET blastice trebaju jednak broj dana do bete.
Zato mislim da ti je 9-10 dana dovoljno za čekanje.

----------


## Sybila

Meni je zgb kod kuce  :Smile:  a nemam pojma di idem - naivno sam mislila u dom zdravlja kad ono...
Mimsi - nisu ti dali bas folacin? On je uber-jak, mozda ne bi bilo steta zamoliti soc.gin. da ti da recept.

----------


## NinaDrv

Nemamo sreće, beta mi je pala na 21  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

NinaDrv,žao mi je,drži se.. :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Jao nina bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Nina,cijeli dan cekam... Ajme jako mi zao  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Jao Nina, jako mi je zao...  :Sad:  Odtuguj pa u nove pobjede!

Sybila, pitat cu soc.gina za folnu bas. Sto se tice vađenja bete, ja sam dobila internu uputnicu za sv.duh al ce mi moj gin dat za doma izvadit. I rekli da vadim za14 dana, isto kao i kad su bili trodnevni.

----------


## D&D

Nina, ne daj se!

----------


## Marijaxy

Cure, 07.11.mi je bila punkcija, to je bio ponedjeljak, u subotu (12.11.) Transfer 2 blastociste. Vadim betu 25.11. Pitanje: stavljam utrogestane i primjetila sam da je "dolje" sve nekako tvrdo. Jel to znaci da ce mozda menga ili? Jel netko to isto primjetio? Od ostalih simptoma: napuhani trbuh, vise navecer, bolne grudi. Javite se?

----------


## Tola

> Moje apsolutno suludo pretrazivanje interneta bi reklo najranije 9dnt  Optimalno 14dnt. Realno 12dnt. Ne znam sto kazu cure s vise iskustva...


Ja sam odlučila sacekat 14 dan i pokusat ću bez testova...čula sam da radi hormona rezultati nisu objektivni. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Yarmmai

NinaDrv - jako mi je žao. Nekako sam stvarno mislila da će danas biti velika beta!

Sybila - možeš vaditi u VG. Odeš na odjel po internu uputnicu i izvadiš krv u labu. Pazi rade samo ujutro (ne znam do koliko sati). Nalazi su ti isti dan. Meni se to iskreno neda čekati, pa ja uvijek vadim betu u Suncu i nalaz dođe kroz 1,5 h na e-mail.

----------


## Sybila

Hej Yarmmai, hvala  :Smile:  nisu mi spominjali internu uputnicu, imam uputnicu od soc.gin. gdje se to vadi? Lab preko puta zgrade gin? Tamo di je endokrinolog? Petak mi je 9dnt, mislim da cu vaditi betu ako bude poz test, za vikend bi trebala doci m, pa ako je ne bude (ma i ako je bude) u pon idem vaditi.

----------


## Yarmmai

Da na endokrinologiji.
Endokrinološki laboratorij
KBC Sestre milosrdnice
Vinogradska cesta 29, Zagreb
01 3787 163
www.endolab.kbcsm.hr

----------


## Sybila

Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> Ja sam odlučila sacekat 14 dan i pokusat ću bez testova...čula sam da radi hormona rezultati nisu objektivni. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


Bete hcg ima il nema. Nista od hormona drugih ne utjece na test

Jedino moze test pokazati minus,a da si trudna, ako je jos rano

----------


## Mimi1010

Prijavljujem 472.1, danas 12dnt. Odlučno nisam radila test ovaj put.

----------


## željkica

> Prijavljujem 472.1, danas 12dnt. Odlučno nisam radila test ovaj put.


Odlična beta,čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

mimi čestitam!  :Very Happy:  odlična velika beta!

----------


## nina977

mimi ,super beta!Čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Mimi, cestitam! Neka je sa srecom i dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Vrci, bas sam to mislila. Na kraju sam nasla bas neka istrazivanja koja pokazuju korisnost kretanja nakon et, ali neki dr i dalje traze mirovanje - vjerujem da ovisi o specificnoj trudnici.
> Ma ama i mimsi najvece 
> 
> Pitanje - gdje vadite betu na uputnicu u zgb?


Hvala ti, draga Sybila!
Ovaj put ću poslušati doktora, možda ne baš doslovno ali sigurno neću na posao do četvrtka! Zadnjih tjedana mi je bilo baš naporno i stresno, tako da mi je ovo dobro došlo! Mimi, čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## glow

@NinaDrv jako mi je žao, ne da se riječima opisati  :Sad: 
Imala sam super osjećaj, znam koliko se ozbiljno pripremaš pa je stvarno žalosno. Al sve ćeš zaboraviti kada se konačno dogodi!
Što god ti je sad u glavi, znaj da je normalno i da ćeš s novim jutrom steći snagu za ponovnu borbu i pokušaj. Dan po dan.

----------


## glow

@mimi1010 čestitke!! Sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Vaooo Mimi... bravo... sretno dalje. Nina... zao mi je... skupi snage i u nove pobjede... nije neka utjeha ali biokemijska je dobar znak za dalje... sretno!!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Hvala cure!!!!!! Ja nidam mogla vjerocat jos pitam tetu u labosu kaj sad to znaci,a hahahhaha.
Ovaj put je bio FET. Sutra zovem VG da ima velim i da vidim kaj za dalje. Bernica kak si ti? Kakvih imas simptoma?

----------


## Marijaxy

Sretno Mimi.
Evo ja proguglala da tvrdi uterus znaci da je uskoro menstruacija. Tako da ni ovaj puta nista. Danas mi je 9.dt. blastociste.

----------


## klamerica

Mimi, čestitke od srca!!! Toliko se uvijek razveselim pozitivnim betama, ko da je moja!! Želim ti prekrasnih 9 mjeseci!
NinaDrv, žao mi je... Toliko sam se veselila tvojim postovima i iz svega se da iščitati da si pozitivna osoba, nadam se da dobro prihvaćaš to sve skupa i želim ti puno puno sreće u daljnjim bitkama. Sutra je novi dan!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala svima na lijepim riječima  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Nina, imaš li plan za dalje?

----------


## Sybila

Mozda je blijeda, ali takva sam bila i ja cijeli zivot pa znam da je moja  :Laughing:  imam drugu crticu!  :Very Happy: 

6dpt 2 blastice, cyclotest osjetljivost 10.

Isprva sam ju samo ja vidjela, ali par min kasnije i mm (pretpostavljam zato sto sam ga probudila u 6 jutro kao manijak). U totalnom smo soku, nama nikad nista ne ide kako treba i defitivno nam ne ide od prve pa smo paranoicno oprezni. Ali onda ga podsjetim na cinjenicu da je postupak trebao biti u 6.mj i sve sto se izdogadjalo...bleblecem...uglavnom...jeeeej!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AMA

> Mozda je blijeda, ali takva sam bila i ja cijeli zivot pa znam da je moja  imam drugu crticu! 
> 
> 6dpt 2 blastice, cyclotest osjetljivost 10.
> 
> Isprva sam ju samo ja vidjela, ali par min kasnije i mm (pretpostavljam zato sto sam ga probudila u 6 jutro kao manijak). U totalnom smo soku, nama nikad nista ne ide kako treba i defitivno nam ne ide od prve pa smo paranoicno oprezni. Ali onda ga podsjetim na cinjenicu da je postupak trebao biti u 6.mj i sve sto se izdogadjalo...bleblecem...uglavnom...jeeeej!


To je predivna vijest! Čestitam od srca!  Mogu zamisliti koja je to ogromna sreća! Želim ti devet mjeseci ogromne sreće, a tek onda najogromnije!!!

----------


## mimsi

Ajmeeeeeeeeeeee Sybila, pa ovo je ludnica!!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam od srca! Baš si me razveselila!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nina, imaš li plan za dalje?


Ne odustajem u svakom slučaju, moram se sabrati i promisliti o opcijama  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Sybila, tooooo!!!

----------


## Sybila

Hvala cure, bas sam sretna i uzbudjena i jos ne vjerujem. Samo sad da beta bude dobra i da se dupla i da vidimo srce...jel samo ja imam osjecaj da mi na MPO stalno nesto cekamo?  :Smile:  ali svejedno, sretna sam jako  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Sybila,super vjesti ! :Smile: 
Sretno dalje...

----------


## Yarmmai

Bravo Sybila!
Bravo Mimi!

----------


## klamerica

Sybila super vijest! Cestitke! Svaka cast na hrabrosti!
 Meni je danas 7dnt i ne znam jos kad cu napraviti test.... nekako mi je prerano! 
I imam neke bolove poput menstrualnih. Citam iskustva cura i vidim da je to normalno ali svejedno se uzasno bojim!!!

----------


## Mimi1010

Ma nema straha od tih bolova.I mene je od FETa svaki dan boljelo i pikalo,nekad jace nekad manje. Al kad m nije dosla za vikend to mi dalo nadu (makar je znala kasnit al uvijek dođe na 30-32.,eto zadnjih par ciklusa na 31.) Evo ja zvala VG, ponavljam u srijedu pa cemo vidjet.

----------


## fuksija

Drage curke, nisam pisala neko vrijeme ali sam vas citala..
Drago mi je zbog svih kojima je uspjelo i naravno zao mi je kome nije..
Meni ipak nije..danas sam bila kod ginica..8+5..srce prestalo kucati..sutra idem na kiretažu...  :Sad:

----------


## Yarmmai

Ajme fuksija, stvarno mi je žao. Nadala sam se da će ti nakon onog malog kašnjenja i usprkos skepsi doktora biti sve u redu. Drži se!

----------


## mimsi

Fuksija, jako, jako mi je žao...  :Sad:  Pa nemogu vjerovat! Uh....užas..

----------


## klamerica

Zao mi je Fuksija... Drzi se!

----------


## klamerica

> Ma nema straha od tih bolova.I mene je od FETa svaki dan boljelo i pikalo,nekad jace nekad manje. Al kad m nije dosla za vikend to mi dalo nadu (makar je znala kasnit al uvijek dođe na 30-32.,eto zadnjih par ciklusa na 31.) Evo ja zvala VG, ponavljam u srijedu pa cemo vidjet.


Jesu to bili onak pravi bolovi ko menstrualni, odnosno predmenstrualni? Ne mogu ih tocno opisati ali osjecam se kao da cu svaki cas dobiti M.

----------


## Sybila

fuksija, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  

hvala nina i yarmmai, nadam se dalje najboljem  :Smile:  

klamerica, i ja imam te bolove. nekako mislim da je to ok, a i vidim i ovdje i na stranim forumima da žene jednostavno imaju stalno taj osjećaj nadolazeće menge. meni je dr. nakon onih kompliciranih transfera rekao da su mi maternica i mjehur malo u posebnom  :Grin:  odnosu, pa mislim da mi se zato npr bolovi pogoršaju čim mi se napuni mjehur i najjači su ujutro. sjećaš se kako me bilo ono brutalno boljelo 2dnt (i tebe 3dnt), bila sam uvjerena da stiže m. mislim da je to ok, vidi kaj ti paše - mirovanje, kretanje, odlazak na wc, hrana...pa si možeš tako pomagati.

----------


## klamerica

klamerica, i ja imam te bolove. nekako mislim da je to ok, a i vidim i ovdje i na stranim forumima da žene jednostavno imaju stalno taj osjećaj nadolazeće menge. meni je dr. nakon onih kompliciranih transfera rekao da su mi maternica i mjehur malo u posebnom  :Grin:  odnosu, pa mislim da mi se zato npr bolovi pogoršaju čim mi se napuni mjehur i najjači su ujutro. sjećaš se kako me bilo ono brutalno boljelo 2dnt (i tebe 3dnt), bila sam uvjerena da stiže m. mislim da je to ok, vidi kaj ti paše - mirovanje, kretanje, odlazak na wc, hrana...pa si možeš tako pomagati.[/QUOTE]

Joj Sybila moja, ne znam vise sto mi pase... Zelim samo da ne dobijem M vec da dobijem blizance!!!!!! Od jucer sam pocela raditi. Radim uredski posao, nista naporno i sad me podsvjesno pece savjest  jer tu sjedim, nit sam korisna sefu niti sebi vec samo tipkam po mobitelu, pregledavam postove i cekam kad bude tko nesto napisao na forumu. Ti radis ili si doma? Sorry al ne sjecam se da sam negdje procitala...

----------


## Jolica30

Curice drage cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama.

Nama kojima nije uspjelo od srca to zelim u novoj godini  :Sad:

----------


## mare157

Nina jako m je zao. Za tebe i Vrci posebno mi je zao. Drzi se i u nove pobjede kad osjetis da je vrijeme. 
Fuksija katastrofa! Uzas jedan, jako mi je zao. 
Ja imam isto lose vjesti, ali sreca pa su blizanci. Uglavnom jucer na uzv jedan se prestao razvijati. Drugi uredne velicine i otkucaja. Sva nada mi je u toj bebici od 1,9 centimetara. Uzv je definitivno potvrdio da su jednojajcani. Žalim, idealno su se postavili, svaki na svojoj pupcanoj vrpci ali ocigledno nije bilo sudeno. 

Cstitam mimi i sybila! Zelim vam urednih 9 mj bez stresova!

----------


## fuksija

Mare, i sto sad s tim jednim koji se prestao razvijati? 
Da li znate koliko se treba cekati za fet nakon kiretaze? Vec sam zaboravila..
I kakve uopce imam sanse ako mi je taj drugi smrzlic koji imam jos losiji od ovog sa zadnjeg feta? Hm, ne znam da li razmisljam krivo...ali ako je ovo zavrsilo ovako kako ce tek biti s tim koji je lošiji..

----------


## Vrci

Ajme pa ti si druga mama za koju u tjedan dana cujem da se jedan blizanac prestao razvijati  :Sad:  
Znam da je i to tesko, nadam se da ce se sam apsorbirati i da neces imati vise problema u trudnoci

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme fuksija zao mi je :Sad: 
Mare isto tako, uh sad sam bas u panici, ja sutra imam pregled s 12tt, jedva čekam samo da vidim jel sve ok. 
Držite se cure!

----------


## Sybila

žao mi je mare, nadam se da nećeš imati nikakvih komplikacija i da će ovaj drugi ostati na sigurnom do termina, a tvoja trudnoća da će biti jako lijepa  :Smile:  

fuksija - koliko znam, fet može u sljedećem "pravom" ciklusu. ali to što je drugi lošiji ne znači da bi dugoročno mogao biti sasvim ok. polako  :Smile:  

klamerica- da, na bo sam, uzela sam go dan prije et i bo od dana et. nemoj se živcirati uopće što si na poslu, niti koliko si "korisna" bilo kome. znam da ja na svom poslu jaaaako falim, ali  svi su znali točno kada idem i kakva je situacija i definitivno mi je puno bitnije moje zdravlje, uspješnost postupka od nekog posla, koliko god to bešćutno zvučalo. ja radim drukčiji posao, s ljudima, u rizičnim stuacijama, pod vrlo visokom razinom stresa i niti minute ne bih bila tamo. za ilustraciju - na go i bo izgubim po 2-3 kile, tjedan dana nakon dolaska na posao ih dobijem od stresa i svega. tako da, ako si već na poslu, što je sasvim ok i legitimno - najvjerojatnije bi i ja bila da moj posao nije to što je - sama si odredi tempo i nemoj da te niti sekundu grize savjest zbog toga - ne ugrožavaš postupak, ne ugrožavaš si zdravlje i definitivno nećeš firmu odvesti u propast. ozbiljno. ne mogu nabrojati koliko često sam pročitala "postupak koji je bio uspješan je onaj kad sam se vratila na posao i sve radila normalno"  :Smile:  ali slobodno se ispuši ovdje  :Smile: 
kad ti je očekivana m?

----------


## nina977

Mare157,žao mi je za drugu bebu i znam kako se osijećaš jer sam u istoj situaciji.
Kod mene je isto bila blizanačka trudnoća ali jedan plod je od početka kasnio i na prošlom uzv sa 10tt smo ustanovili da je odustao :Sad: .
Slijedeći uzv mi je za tjedan dana,sa 12 tt i jedva čekam da vidim ponovno bebicu i da se uvjerim da je sve u redu.
Inače naša borba traje 8 god. i prošla sam preko 30 transfera i ovo mi je prva trudnoća,ne moram vam ni pričati koliko smo sretni ali strah je ogroman..
Puno sreće svima na vašim putevima  :Smile:

----------


## bernica

Cure zao mi je radi izgubljenih beba... nek druga beba ostane do kraja i sve prođe kak treba. Fuksija... nemam rijeci... bas mi je zao... skupi hrabrosti i dalje u borbu... 
ja bila jucer na uzv 8+2tt... sve ok. Kontrola za 4tj. Moram napraviti probir i s tim nalazom na kontrolu. Jel neko mozda frisko radio taj nalaz i koja su iskustva?

----------


## Ginger

ajme cure, koliko losih vijesti  :Sad: 
jako mi je zao, drzte se

Gabi, jesam to dobro shvatila, i tebi se jedan prestao razvijati?

----------


## nina977

Svi liječnici su mi rekli pošto je već ispalo kako je ispalo bolje da se desilo u prvom tromjesječju jer sada ne kompromitira drugu bebu..Druga bebica se lijepo razvija i samo neka tako bude do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

Cure, vec duze vrijeme vas pratim...ali skoro sam se prijavila. Klamerica i ja smo, cini mi se, imale isti dan ET u istoj klinici. Klamerica mislim da ti nece skodit sto radis, ako ima ok sefa. Ja sam na bo od prve folikulometrije jer imam jako stresan posao i seficu koja je jakooo bezobrazna, pa mi ne pada na pamet da idem na posao. A inace da je situacija drugacija, rado bih isla. Ovako cu izluditi. Ja bas nemam nekih simptoma, osim sto su me grudi jako boljele do prije dva dana, pretpostavljam da je to od svih onih hormona. Sada samo ponekad osjetim pritisak kao kad trebam dobiti. Jos koji dan pa radim test. Svima vam zelim puno srece i velike bete.  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> ajme cure, koliko losih vijesti 
> 
> jako mi je zao, drzte se
> 
> 
> 
> Gabi, jesam to dobro shvatila, i tebi se jedan prestao razvijati?




Ginger nije, na zadnjem pregledu je bilo sve u redu ali to je bilo sa 8+5, sutra sam 12 tt i nadam se da je sve u redu i da oba rastu. 

Nina977 kako misliš jedan je kasnio? Koliko kasnio? Jer ni meni nisu bili isti na zadnjem pregledu, jedan je bio manji za 2 dana od drugog

----------


## zeljica

Za sve vas koje ovaj put niste uspjele ili ste izgubile trudnocu, zao i je...znam kako je i jedno i drugo...  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Gabi ,nemoj da te moja priča obeshrabri,kod mene je bilo od početka neizvjesno.
Na prvom uzv(6tt) jedno srčeko je kucalo a kod tog drugog je bila samo GV sa ŽV bez vidljivog ploda i dr.mi je odma rekao da su šanse 50:50,na uzv sa 8 tt je kucalo i drugo srce ali plod je bio više nego duplo manji,zaostajo je preko tjedan dana .I tada mi je dr.R. rekao da mu ne daje velike šanse ali smo se ipak nadali pošto je srce prokucalo.
Mislim da je kod tebe sve super,da je kašnjenje od 2 dana zanemarivo.
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala nina na utjesi. 
Ajme cure malo smo ot na ovoj temi, nadam se da se cure koje čekaju betu ne ljute- ali koji je to rolercoaster nakon pozitivne bete, pa hoće li se duplati, pa srčeko, pa prvo tromjesečje, ajme nikad kraja brigama :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, dobro, bit ce sve ok

----------


## Mimi1010

Hej.Ma da tesko je nama.Prvo strah punkcije,transfera pa jel bude beta,pa jel se bude podebljala,pa uzv....a jaj jaj.A bas pricala s nekim frendicama koje prirodno ostale. Ma kakva beta i te spike.Ono test doma bakon kasnjenja m,beke ga ponavljale opet za dva tjedna pa tek onda otisle do doktora kad se vec sve razvilo i moglo vidjet.Mi ovako stalno pod nekim pritiskom. Isto kak sam bila procitala,bilo cura di beta nije pravilno rasla bit se duplala,doktori htjeli odustat i tako...a nakraju bilo sve ok jer se "mame"nisu dale. Ja cu se isto uvijek pitat za ono moje u 2mj.kaj se po papirima vodi kao vanmaternicna al nije bilo sigurnih tragova. Beta malo rasla malo padala,mebi nista nije bilo od bolova itd....ah....valjda je moralo tako biti.Idemo dalje!!!
Sutra po poduplanu betu i smireno dalje!!! Veliki zagrljaj svima.

----------


## LF2

Bok cure. Evo jedan slučaj s niskim betama s obzirom da sam s njima opsjednuta jer sam do sad imala tri biokemijske i vanmaternicnu koje bi počele s niskim betama...oko 50. 
Pacijentica, 20 godina, prirodna trudnoća....na dan kad je trebala dobiti mengu vadi betu koja joj je 17. Ona sva sretna...A ja pokušavam sakriti strah i govorim neka se javi doktoru. Sad čujem, potvrđena trudnoća, srce kuca, 6 tt.
Ok... trudnoća je spontana, cura mlada, ali baš si sada razmišljam... meni da je bila tolika beta vec bi se grizla i samo bi si nastetila još više. 
Ona se veselila s frendicama ko da je to to. Kužite me što hoću reći, ponekad bolje se prepustiti i sto manje znati. 
Mogla sam to bolje napisati ali na poslu sam  :Wink:

----------


## glow

Ajme i ja s posla skoknem malo na forum, priblizava mi postupak pa samo da skicnem sto je s vama, to mi je najvaznija tema, a posao iako uredski, jako zahtjevan pa kombiniram sto cu i kako dalje, uzimam go vec za sam postupak. Bit ce veselo, al samo da uspije t. 
Svim lijepim beticama čestitam od <3
ostalima, samo hrabro dalje..

----------


## fuksija

Da, totalni rollercoaster...
Bas pričam s muzem kak nam je vec dosta svega i zelimo se vratiti u normalu, u normalan život..

----------


## LF2

Ma joj...stisne me želudac čim se približim bolnici. Mi krećemo sad u 12om mjesecu ak dobim mengu. Ak ne, u prvom onda. Prvi IVF je bio prošle godine isto pred Božić...

----------


## glow

@Fuksija jako mi je žao.
A želja za normalnim životom nadođe prirodno; i ja koliko želim bebu, nekad i sama s mm pričam kako sam se uželjela opuštenog perioda - pa sve ovo nije lako prolaziti. Istina je takva, ništa loše zato. Uzmi/te si vremena za oporavak i sretno dalje.

----------


## željkica

Cure jakoi je zao zbog losih vijesti. 
Fuksija evo ja sam friska s kiretazom i dr mi je rekao da moram bar 3 ciklusa pauzirat znaci 1-2 mj cu u fet.

----------


## Vrci

željkice, žao mi što moraš toliko čekati...ali evo budemo skupa onda išle  :Smile:  uvijek se pratimo, neka bude onda i uspješno

----------


## željkica

Vrci da mislim da nam je vrijeme vise!

----------


## Vrci

I što se mene tiče, odradim tu jednu trudnoću koju još želim i gotovo...za dalje samo želim zdravlje

----------


## fuksija

Dakle, iza Nove ide cijela grupica u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Fuksija*, a odraditi spontani kod kuće ti nije opcija? Ako planiraš FET, moraš znati da u ciklusima nakon kiretaže endometrij zna biti vrlo tanak. Meni je trebalo 6 mj. da se donekle vrati u normalu.

----------


## Sybila

Jako mi je zao zbog svih tuznih prica  :Sad:  ali navijam da ce nova godina donijeti puno pluseva!  :Smile:  

Cure prijavljujem i danasnji (7dpt5dn) + na Intim plusu - doduse prilicno svijetao, iznenadio me sto je tako svijetli, znam da I+ inace pokaze ful jako i brzo. A onda sam u istom urinu napravila mullerov duchesse osjetljiv 25 (trakica) i pokazao je skoro odmah, cak jacu crticu nego I+  :Undecided: 

Uzasne me mucnine peru vec sad. Mozda je utrogestan, a mozda ce trudnoca biti iscrpljujuca. Klamerica kako je danas?

----------


## klamerica

> Jako mi je zao zbog svih tuznih prica  ali navijam da ce nova godina donijeti puno pluseva!  
> 
> Cure prijavljujem i danasnji (7dpt5dn) + na Intim plusu - doduse prilicno svijetao, iznenadio me sto je tako svijetli, znam da I+ inace pokaze ful jako i brzo. A onda sam u istom urinu napravila mullerov duchesse osjetljiv 25 (trakica) i pokazao je skoro odmah, cak jacu crticu nego I+ 
> 
> Uzasne me mucnine peru vec sad. Mozda je utrogestan, a mozda ce trudnoca biti iscrpljujuca. Klamerica kako je danas?


Sybila! Toliko se veselim zbog tebe da je to nevjerojatno! Odlicne vijesti za pocetak radnog dana! Cestitke od srca! Ja sam danas skroz ok. Malo sam losije spavala pa vec od ranog jutra zijevam. Ali sve ostalo ok. 
Hvala puno na lijepim rijecima. Bas si super! 
Ja cu sutra napraviti test, pa kud puklo da puklo  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Cure moje, toliko mi je zao zbog losih ishoda! Nadam se da cemo sve jednog dana saznati razlog zbog kojeg nam se tako lose stvari dogadjaju...

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo mene. Ponovljena beta 1311.1, vise netrebam, narucena u Zg na uzv 5.12.!!!
Drzite mi fige na rukama i nogama da bude sve ok nadalje!!! Jos sam u soku i nevjerujem!

----------


## Sybila

klamerica- znači sutra ujutro očekujemo +!  :Smile:  mimi - čestitke od srca! 
držim objema  :fige:  najveće  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Čestitam mimi!
klamerica - čekamo lijepe vijesti sutra.
Sybila - super na plusu, javi betu u petak! Sigurno će biti ogromna!

----------


## Jolica30

Mimi cestitam
Klamerica drzim fige sutra.
Ostatku ekipe koja je u postupcima isto puno srece.
Ja imam dogovoren termin u petak kod dr.R pa cemo biti pametniji nakon toga  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Mimi, čestitam od srca!  :Smile: 
Klamerice, neka sutra bude plus!  :Smile: 
Sybila, tvoja beta će bit ooodlična! Znam to!  :Wink: 

Ja danas 2dnt, sve ok, radim, čitam vas i tak...

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo da se i ja javim. 07.11. bila punkcija, 12.11. transfer 2 blastociste. U petak vadim betu. Evo izdržala bez vađenja testa, jer sam uvjerena da od postupka nista. Trenutno prestali svi simptomi. Baš ništa. prijašnjih dana sam imala osjećaj da ću dobiti mengu, osjetljive grudi. Sad je s tim svim prošlo. Javim betu.

----------


## klamerica

Cure, hvala vam svima na podrsci! Evo, clear blue je kupljen danas. Valjda sam ok odabrala...
Mimi, drzim palceve i na rukama i nogama! Cak cu i pletenice u kosi isplesti da bude sigurnije! 
Sybila, nadam se da sam sutra u tvojem klubu! 
Yarmai i Jolice hvala  :Smile:  
Jolice, jedva cekam da krenes u postupak!
Mimsi, odmaraj, cuvaj se, jedi, moli, voli... kroz tjedan dana i kod tebe ocekujemo +!

----------


## klamerica

Jos da nadodam... simptomi 8 dnt: skoro ih nema! Dobro da sam otisla na raditi, jer ovaj posao mi stvarno olaksava da ne osluskujem svoje tijelo, rad jajnika,  promatram sise, trbuh itd... Osjecam se dobro i psihicki i fizicki. Osim kaj sam nocas teze zaspala i danas sam skuzila da imam perut. A perut nisam imala nikad u zivotu! Sad... dal se to broji, ne znam! Ali eto, drugo nista nemam za prijaviti.

----------


## Mimi1010

Ej pitanjce...jel bi kakve vitaminceke kupila i pocela piti? Nisam do sad nista....tj.jesam prije neko vrijeme,pa sad zadnje nisam....kaj preporucate? Nisam pitala nist doktora.

----------


## Sybila

hej mimi. dakle, soc.gin bi ti trebao dati folacin ako ga već ne piješ, on ide na recept. ima 5mg folne u sebi. ja sam inače pila elevit - on je skup, ali mislim da je najkvalitetniji na tržištu, sadrži 0,8mg folne i dosta drugih lijepih stvari - željezo, vit.d itd. elevit mi je gin preporučio.
klamerica uuu jedva čekam +  :Smile:  a niti ja nemam neke posebne simptome osim što me mučnina pere da to nije za vjerovati.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je zanimljivo da su u B+ prije 3 god davali na otpusnom pismu preporuku za folancin. A sad kazu samo tablete folne, usmeno mi rekli bilo koje iz slobodne prodaje.

A i nesto sam od dr skuzila da kazu da nisu potrebne te vece kolicine koje su u folacinu. Morat cu to malo ispitati,bas mi zanimljivo zapravo

----------


## Mimi1010

Da da pijem folacin 5mg i normalno utrogestan.Nek si mislim kaj vi jos uzela.Bernica ti si rekla almagea? Neznam sad nit sama,da opet ne pretjeram sa vitaminima.

----------


## Sybila

> Meni je zanimljivo da su u B+ prije 3 god davali na otpusnom pismu preporuku za folancin. A sad kazu samo tablete folne, usmeno mi rekli bilo koje iz slobodne prodaje.
> 
> A i nesto sam od dr skuzila da kazu da nisu potrebne te vece kolicine koje su u folacinu. Morat cu to malo ispitati,bas mi zanimljivo zapravo


hm, da, stvarno je zanimljivo. Ja bih se rado vratila na elevit jer imam osjećaj da je 0,8 sasvim dovoljno folne, a stvarno mi super odgovaraju. daj javi ako štogod saznaš  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

> Jos da nadodam... simptomi 8 dnt: skoro ih nema! Dobro da sam otisla na raditi, jer ovaj posao mi stvarno olaksava da ne osluskujem svoje tijelo, rad jajnika,  promatram sise, trbuh itd... Osjecam se dobro i psihicki i fizicki. Osim kaj sam nocas teze zaspala i danas sam skuzila da imam perut. A perut nisam imala nikad u zivotu! Sad... dal se to broji, ne znam! Ali eto, drugo nista nemam za prijaviti.


Srecnooo!!! Nadam se da ce biti pozitivan. Od srca ti to zelim!!! Ja sam radila danas...8dnt...negativan  :Crying or Very sad:  ali tjesim se da je jos rano...jer su vraceni treci dan...Je li rano? Utjesite me.  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila uzela Solgarovu folnu, svi mi dr rekli da Elevit i drugi vitamini nisu potrebni prva 3mj,ak se ok hranis. Da je dovoljna samo folna

Sad sam ju prestala piti,a ne znam dal da nastavim? Kako vi izmedu postupaka?

----------


## željkica

Ja isto pijem od Solgara,nastavila sam je pit a i dr mi je rekao da ne prekidam.

----------


## PinaColada

Pozz svima....kod mene 5dnt
Sybila cestitam i da bude sve ok do kraja
Nisam pohvatala poimenice, ali znam dosta slucajeva kada u blizanackoj trudnoci 1 bebica ostane....cak i u porodici imam divnog decka od 19 godina koji je zacet uz bluzanca, a rodio se sam....sve se ok zavrsilo!

Aaa upravo se slazem i cesto mislim o tome kako mi MPO cure uvijek cekamo i strepimo i tako nam zivot prolazi cekajuci.....moliti nam se za zdravlje i naravno za bar po 1 zdravu srecicu  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Kod mene KET, radjen u Ceskoj i pijem aspirin, estrofem, utrogestan (vag.), prednizon, folnu 10mg....pored toga svoj metformin i eutirox ....standardno njihova terapija....tako da mislim da su ok preporuke za folnom kiselinom

----------


## glow

Ciao @Pina, baš mi je drago što te čujem ponovo i držim palčeve za lijepu beticu  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Doktor mi je rekao da mi preporuca kiretazu a ne ovo drugo..zadnji put sam se jako namucila doma i svejedno na kraju zavrsila na kiretazi..i jos su mi na kraju rekli da sam jos cekala da bi sepsu dobila..
Koliko sam ja citala, nakon kiretaže je lakse zatrudniti jer se bolje primi..meni je inace endometrij super, ja imam drugih problema..ocito s genetikom..i nakon zadnje kiretaze proslo je 2-3mj kad sam isla opet na ivf

----------


## fuksija

> Evo mene. Ponovljena beta 1311.1, vise netrebam, narucena u Zg na uzv 5.12.!!!
> Drzite mi fige na rukama i nogama da bude sve ok nadalje!!! Jos sam u soku i nevjerujem!


Mimi, na koji ti je to dan beta? I koliko ti je bila prijasnja, na koji dan? Btw cestitam  :Wink:

----------


## fuksija

> Ej pitanjce...jel bi kakve vitaminceke kupila i pocela piti? Nisam do sad nista....tj.jesam prije neko vrijeme,pa sad zadnje nisam....kaj preporucate? Nisam pitala nist doktora.


Ja sam čula da su Almagea Prenatal (tak nekak se zovu) dobre..netko je pisao na forumu a i dok mi je rekao..

----------


## fuksija

> Meni je zanimljivo da su u B+ prije 3 god davali na otpusnom pismu preporuku za folancin. A sad kazu samo tablete folne, usmeno mi rekli bilo koje iz slobodne prodaje.
> 
> A i nesto sam od dr skuzila da kazu da nisu potrebne te vece kolicine koje su u folacinu. Morat cu to malo ispitati,bas mi zanimljivo zapravo


Meni je ginica jos davno rekla da uzmem Folnu kiselinu (Natural wealth) i to 800 mg (ili cega vec)..cini mi se dosta velika doza..

----------


## fuksija

> Ja sam bila uzela Solgarovu folnu, svi mi dr rekli da Elevit i drugi vitamini nisu potrebni prva 3mj,ak se ok hranis. Da je dovoljna samo folna
> 
> Sad sam ju prestala piti,a ne znam dal da nastavim? Kako vi izmedu postupaka?


Ja vec 2-3 godine pijem folnu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimi1010

Fuksija,na 14dnt. Nemam prijasnje bete, jer mi je ovo drugi pokusaj FET, a prvi pokusaj stimulirani je beta bila 1.

----------


## PinaColada

Glow hvala! Tebi sretno u pripremama kao i u samom postupku i da sto brze prodje vrijeme do velike bete =)

----------


## Sybila

Klamerica, di si nam? 

mimsi kak se držiš? kad vadiš opet tsh?

----------


## fuksija

> Fuksija,na 14dnt. Nemam prijasnje bete, jer mi je ovo drugi pokusaj FET, a prvi pokusaj stimulirani je beta bila 1.


Napisala si 'ponovljena beta 1311.1' pa zato pitam  :Wink:  htjela sam usporediti sa svojom da mi bude jasnije zasto je moj dokic mene slao vise puta da vadim a tebe tvoj odmah na uzv..

----------


## mimsi

Sybila, ja sam ok. Nemam nikakvih simptoma jos. U biti jucer me kao nesto blaaago boluckalo u maternici, al moguce je da to samo psiha radi!  :Smile: 
Ako ostanem trudna, tsh cu odmah otici izvaditi privatno i kod nekog privatnog endokrinologa po misljenje. Tako da ako netko ima preporuku kod koga, pliz javite, moze pp.

Kako ti s mucninom? 

Klamerice, nadam se da je +!!

----------


## Sybila

ne znam ti nikoga privatno, ja idem u vg, do sada sam bila kod njih troje i svi su mi bili super.
ha blaaago boluckanje bi baš mogla biti implantacija  :Smile:  

mučnina je super, dobila je frendice žgaravicu i podrigivanje. totalno sam ugodno društvo sad  :škartoc:  osim toga, ne spavam. jučer i prekjučer sam se probudila u 15 do 6, danas sam širom otvorenih očiju bila već u 4,20, a zaspati ne mogu prije 12. inače normalno spavam u 22, bez obzira gdje bila i što radila, sustav se gasi  :Laughing:   teško dišem, sva sam uspuhana, puls ubrzan...sve ono što normalnim ženama dolazi cca tjedan-dva kasnije  :drama:  i inače sam imala mučnine prije m, vrlo jake simptome pms-a, tako da mislim da se radi o mojoj stvarno slaboj toleranciji na progesteron. frendica koja je sad 26tt me zeza da ako mi je sada tako, bit će mi ludo cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## mimsi

Ajoj Sybila, blago tebi s frendicma, haha. Inace ljudima ne zelim mucninu, al nama svima ju zelim!  :Smile: 
Ma neznam, kazem ti, ipak mislim da je kod mene psiha...ja ni inace nemam bolove u pmsu i dok imam m, pa mozda ni implantaciju necu osjetit..al ne nadam da ce je bit!  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

ahahaha baš si me nasmijala s tim da nam želiš mučninu  :Laughing:  ja stalno hodam uokolo po stanu i kukam i one sekunde kad prestane počnem misliti "neee, gdje je otišla, vrati se, vrati se"  :Laughing:  

pa gle, ja inače mrknem cca 5-8 vrećica brufena 600 po danu kad imam mengu, a implantacija me doslovno srušila s nogu kad su krenuli bolovi. tu sam došla cmoljiti da ću dobiti m, boljelo me baš gadno, da je bio bilo koji drugi mjesec, posegnula bih za brufenom. 
tako da tvoje boluckanje, pa i ako inače ne boli, može biti super stvar i taman je na vrijeme  :Smile:  držim fige da se stvarno gnijezdi malac  :fige:

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja sutra, 25.11. vadim betu. Ovaj tjedan radim, da sam doma, ispalila bih na živce.

----------


## Mimi1010

Fuksija,nisam te skuzila....napisala sam dva dana prije,valhda ti promaklo.Znaci na 12dnt beta bila 472.1, a ponovljena na 14dnt 1311.1 
Ja inace nemam nikakvih simtoma, mozda malo osjetim maternicu....al mucnine ili znojenje, nista....

----------


## fuksija

Sybila, zar nije to previse brufena u jednom danu? Ajme!  :Smile: 
A koji su ti to dobri endokrinolozi? I kakve pretrage si radila? Ja idem kod jedne, samo gleda TSH i nista vise..cini mi se da bi to mogla i sama  :Smile: 
Mimi, sad mi je jasno  :Wink:  nisam vidjela onu prvu betu..

----------


## lucija85

Devojke ovo iscekivanje rezultata ubija, a ti moras biti smirena! Haos u glavi! Danas mi je 7. Dan od transfera i nestrpljivost me dovela do tog da uradim test....a jos svesna da sam pre dva dana primila pregnil...test je bio negativan! Druga crta se nazirala....pomozite ovoj ludoj glavi...da li je rano? Da li ta bleda druga mozda od pregnila, ako jeste zar ne bi trebala da je jaca?? Da li ima neko iskustva slicna??

----------


## zeljica

Meni je danas 9 dnt test negativan...ali rekli mi sa klinike da je rano i da najranije uradim 11 dan...ali ja sam vec otplakala...ponovicu za dva dana, ali...Klamerice, sta je sa tobom, ti i ja smo isti dan imale et...

----------


## mimsi

Zeljice, kakav zametak ti je transferiran? Mislim, koliko stanica?

Sad vidim da definitivno nije psiha. Povremeno osjecam blagu bol/peckanje u maternici. Inace mi bude tako pred m, al stvarno blago. Buduci da je za m stvarno jos rano jer sam 3dpt, nadam se da se nest događa!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

Treci dan, osmostanicni, ali imaju fragmentaciju.

----------


## LF2

Cure, jeste koristile kakve vitamine prije postupaka? Ja uzimam vitamin D i E, koenzim Q10, omegu. Mislite da to pomaže?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja uzimam skoro isto to i mislim da pomaže jer sam ovaj postupak s istim protokolom imala više stanica nego inače i došlo je do biokemijske trudnoće što niti jednom nije bilo do sad. Sad ću još pojačati q10 za slijedeći postupak.  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

> Sybila, zar nije to previse brufena u jednom danu? Ajme!
> A koji su ti to dobri endokrinolozi? I kakve pretrage si radila? Ja idem kod jedne, samo gleda TSH i nista vise..cini mi se da bi to mogla i sama


da, to je previše brufena, ali tako mora biti, drukčije ne mogu kroz dan. na toj dozi me i dalje boli, samo je podnošljivo. samo doktorima ne smijem reć koliko ih pijem  :Grin: 
u vinogradskoj, bila sam kod tri različite žene i stvarno su bile super. davno sam bila kod altabasa, i on mi je bio super. pristupačni, žele objasniti, ne gube vrijeme i daju sve pretrage koje su potrebne. ja sam radila tsh, t3, t4, ft3, ft4, anti tpo, anti tg, planiran je uzv koji ja odgađam (uvećana štitnjača pa kad me netko primi za vrat imam napadaj panike i guši me), i nisu stigle zbog tone mojih drugih pretraga, ali planiraju obaviti punu obradu za dijabetes. ja nemam nikakve značajke dijabetesa, pa nije frka sad, ali na rasporedu je. a ja sam relativno jednostavan slučaj  :Grin: 




> Sad vidim da definitivno nije psiha. Povremeno osjecam blagu bol/peckanje u maternici. Inace mi bude tako pred m, al stvarno blago. Buduci da je za m stvarno jos rano jer sam 3dpt, nadam se da se nest događa!


tooo mimsi, tako treba, jedna dobra implantacija  :Very Happy:  




> Cure, jeste koristile kakve vitamine prije postupaka? Ja uzimam vitamin D i E, koenzim Q10, omegu. Mislite da to pomaže?


pomaže, samo moraš paziti da ne uzimaš nešto što bi ti moglo odmoći. pazi na vit.a - njega ne trebaš. sad već ko papiga ponavljam na sva zvona  :Smile:  pila sam elevit, počela 3 mj prije postupka. 

zeljice, to stvarno ne mora značiti stvarno da nisi trudna. hoćeš primjer? ja piškim + od utorka, svaki dan radim test. danas sam ujutro na prvi urin imala negativan test (first sign, dm, smeće, a ne test) - izbezumila sam se, i onda sam u popodnevnom "razvodnjenom" urinu radila muellerov koji je kao isto osjetljiv i bila lijepa debela crta, jača nego jučer. tako da...negativan test ne znači stvarno negativan test, pogotovo ako je 3dnevni embrij. 

lucija - stvarno se ne kužim u boostere i kako to funkcionira tako da ti ne mogu pomoći. ali prema pričama drugih cura, boosteru treba do 7 dana da izađe iz sustava. da ga nisi primila, i najsvjetlija crtica druga je pozitivan test. 

ne znam gdje nam je klamerica  :Sad:

----------


## biska

> Cure, jeste koristile kakve vitamine prije postupaka? Ja uzimam vitamin D i E, koenzim Q10, omegu. Mislite da to pomaže?


LF2 i ja sam na slicnom rezimu, samo sto umjesto omege jedem posni sir i laneno ulje koje je bogato omegom.
Za prosli IVF sam isto uzimala q10 i vit D, ali u vrlo malim dozama i takodjer sam dobila vise jajnih stanica, kao i vise embrija - skoro nam je uspjelo u proslom fet-u.
Sada sam doze pojacala na razine koje preporucuje hanumica na temi o popravljanju jajnih stanica i planiram tako do postupka u sijecnju.

----------


## mimsi

Ja sam isto uzimala coq10 i omegu. Imala sam drugaciju stimulaciju i dobila manji broj stanica al mislim da su bile kvalitetnije (prvi ivf: 6 st.,4 embrija,2 osmostanicna treci dan vracena, preostala 2 nisu bila za zamrzavanje; drugi ivf: 4 st., 3 embrija, 2 rane blastociste vracene). Manji broj pripisujem stimulaciji, ciklusu, (ne)sreci... Nakon transfera se ne uzima coq10.jel tak? To sam isto negdje procitala,pa tak i radim.
I jos pitanje, koju dozu vitamina d uzimate?

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je danas 9 dnt test negativan...ali rekli mi sa klinike da je rano i da najranije uradim 11 dan...ali ja sam vec otplakala...ponovicu za dva dana, ali...Klamerice, sta je sa tobom, ti i ja smo isti dan imale et...


*zeljice i klamerica,* ako ste imale isti dan et vi ste tek danas 9 dnt. Kad je et to je nulti dan i ne broji se.
Prerano je raditi test na 8 dnt zeljice pogotovo kad se radi o dvodnevnim i trodnevnim embrijima.
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## zeljica

Nadam se i ja da je rano...mada me brine sto su mi grudi skoz mekane i ispuhane...a bile su tvrde i bolne...mada pretpostavljam da to moze biti i od stoperice. Cure koji ste coq10 uzimale i u kojoj dozi? Izgleda da i ja imam j c losije kvalitete kad nikako da dodjemo do blastica...i uvijek ta fragmentacija...  :Sad:  Sad sam mislila ako ne uspije da ukljucim svasta nesto od vitamincica...do sada sam jedino redovno pila folacin, aspirin i komplex b vitamina (sve ovo zbog trombofilije) ...i u zadnje vrijeme d vitamin u kapima.

----------


## Yarmmai

ja sam uzimala COq10, omega3,  D vitamin i prenatal - 3 ciklusa prije stimuliranog postupka. Rezultat u broju js - lošiji, a u kvaliteti jednak (tj. prosječan)

----------


## Yarmmai

e da ja sam čak kupila i knjigu HOW TO IMPROVE EGG QUALITY al količine propisane u toj knjizi se čak ne mogu kupiti na našem tržištu, nego iz Amerike, osim ak ne želite piti 50tak tableta dnevno.

----------


## LF2

Budem doma pogledala koje su doze. E da, i doktorica mi je rekla i DHEA od 50 da uzimam, ja nabavila, krenula uzimati i onda je rekla da ipak ne treba. Jel ko uzima to? Ja i dalje uzimam od 25 jednu. Mislim  do transfera prestati sa svime osim folacin koji mi oni preporuče. Čini mi se da mengu neću dobiti do pocetka 12 mj tako da ću u prvom na postupak.
Inače i kasni A sad nakon histeroskopije će sigurno još više.

----------


## LF2

> Ja sam isto uzimala coq10 i omegu. Imala sam drugaciju stimulaciju i dobila manji broj stanica al mislim da su bile kvalitetnije (prvi ivf: 6 st.,4 embrija,2 osmostanicna treci dan vracena, preostala 2 nisu bila za zamrzavanje; drugi ivf: 4 st., 3 embrija, 2 rane blastociste vracene). Manji broj pripisujem stimulaciji, ciklusu, (ne)sreci... Nakon transfera se ne uzima coq10.jel tak? To sam isto negdje procitala,pa tak i radim.
> I jos pitanje, koju dozu vitamina d uzimate?


5 000 IU
To sve naručila. Tu je sve jako skupo.

----------


## Marijaxy

Danas vadila betu. Beta 1. Nisam bila nešto euforična, ali ne može se čovjek dovoljno obraniti od tuge i razočaranja. Sretno svima!

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je marijaxy  :Sad:  znam da nisi ocekivala, ali svejedno je tesko  :grouphug:  sto planiras dalje?

Ja jos cekam svoje rezultate.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala, LF2.

Marijaxy, zao mi je...sve razumijem..koliko god se trudis bit ok, opet nije lako. Ali i to je sasvim ok! Pa zene moje, sta mi sve prolazimo tu...bilo bi cudno kad nas nebi uopce pogodilo, meni bi to bilo nenormalno. U nove pobjede!  :Smile: 

Mene danas i dalje malo malo pa pecka u maternici, stalno na istom mjestu. I sise su me pocele malo vise boljet.

Klamerice, pa di si nam??

----------


## 1latica

> Devojke ovo iscekivanje rezultata ubija, a ti moras biti smirena! Haos u glavi! Danas mi je 7. Dan od transfera i nestrpljivost me dovela do tog da uradim test....a jos svesna da sam pre dva dana primila pregnil...test je bio negativan! Druga crta se nazirala....pomozite ovoj ludoj glavi...da li je rano? Da li ta bleda druga mozda od pregnila, ako jeste zar ne bi trebala da je jaca?? Da li ima neko iskustva slicna??


Lucija, u neuspjelom FETu, 6 dana nakon zadnjeg Brevactida imala sam + na CB digital, sutra dan -, postupak nije uspio, tj. i nakon 6 dana,
test je očitao Brevactid  :Undecided: 
Tužnicama šaljem  :grouphug:  samo hrabro naprijed
Čekalicama, pozitivne beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

115!  :Very Happy: 

nisam baš zadovoljna štitnjačom - tsh 2,51, ft4 12,4. naručili su me tek za 9.12, a mislim da mi treba dić terapiju  :Undecided:  u ponedjeljak ću ići po drugu betu pa ću pokušati s gospođom koja je bila vrlo nezadovoljna mnome danas porazgovarati - ispregovarati - novi termin.

----------


## zeljica

> Budem doma pogledala koje su doze. E da, i doktorica mi je rekla i DHEA od 50 da uzimam, ja nabavila, krenula uzimati i onda je rekla da ipak ne treba. Jel ko uzima to? Ja i dalje uzimam od 25 jednu. Mislim  do transfera prestati sa svime osim folacin koji mi oni preporuče. Čini mi se da mengu neću dobiti do pocetka 12 mj tako da ću u prvom na postupak.
> Inače i kasni A sad nakon histeroskopije će sigurno još više.


Jesi te tablete DHEA uzimala normalno bez recepta? Meni niko nije rekao ali mislila sam da pocnem...bar tu dozu od 25...jel trebam posebno cekirati DHEA iz krvi ili DHEA-S? Vadila sam DHEA-S i 119 je (ref vr 60.9-337). Nije lose da bude malko visi???

----------


## zeljica

Marijaxy zao mi je zbog bete  :Sad:  Ne ocekujem ni ja da ce moja biti pozitivna, ali opet znam da cu plakati. Nije to lako, koliko god mi bile hrabre. Ali sta ces, glavu gore i idemo dalje... Nisam upratila gdje si radila postupak i imas li smrzlica?

----------


## zeljica

> 115! 
> 
> nisam baš zadovoljna štitnjačom - tsh 2,51, ft4 12,4. naručili su me tek za 9.12, a mislim da mi treba dić terapiju  u ponedjeljak ću ići po drugu betu pa ću pokušati s gospođom koja je bila vrlo nezadovoljna mnome danas porazgovarati - ispregovarati - novi termin.


Divnooo! Cestitam za betu, zelim ti skolsku trudnocu  :Smile: . Prati samo ft4 da ne pada. Ja sam prije postupka imala takve nalaze bez terapije pa su mi ukljucili eutirox. Brzo mi je ft4 skocio na 17, a tsh pao na 0,8. Iako su rekli da zapravo ti nalazi nisu losi, ali ja sam insistirala.

----------


## LF2

> Jesi te tablete DHEA uzimala normalno bez recepta? Meni niko nije rekao ali mislila sam da pocnem...bar tu dozu od 25...jel trebam posebno cekirati DHEA iz krvi ili DHEA-S? Vadila sam DHEA-S i 119 je (ref vr 60.9-337). Nije lose da bude malko visi???


Meni je DHEAS u granici isto ko i tebi. Ne ide na recept. U ljekarni je jako skupo i nema ga nigdje al sam naručila prek neta, iherbs. Doktorica mi je preporučila al je onda druga rekla da ne treba. Ja nastavila pola doze uz proučavanja dali da uzimam ili ne. 
Cure, ne znam što da kažem za ove neuspjehe....teško je jako. Al i dalje vjerujem da će doći nase vrijeme.
Pozitivnim betama da budu najzdravije i najljepše trudnice i bebice .

----------


## zeljica

[QUOTE=LF2;2935886]Meni je DHEAS u granici isto ko i tebi. Ne ide na recept. U ljekarni je jako skupo i nema ga nigdje al sam naručila prek neta, iherbs. Doktorica mi je preporučila al je onda druga rekla da ne treba. Ja nastavila pola doze uz proučavanja dali da uzimam ili ne. 

Od kojeg si proiz uzimala? Sad sam gledala ima ih puno...kontam da uzmem tu dozu od 25 mg, da probam bar malo popraviti kvalitet js. I ja sm do dugo proucavala da li uzeti ili ne...ali navodno ako ti testosteron nije visok, onda ne smeta...a uostalom ovo nije velika doza. Nadam se da necu nesto zabrljati sa ostalim hormonima koji su ok. Kontam i q10 da narucim ali u vecim dozama.

----------


## mimsi

Sybila, cestitam od srca!!!!  :Very Happy:  Super beta! I samo nek se pravilno dupla!  :Smile: 
Mislim da ti je ok tsh, ne brini. Al zar nije tebi bio oko 0? To je sad tako skocio od trudnoce??
Ja cak pomisljam da si sama uvedem dva dana po 75. Doza mi je povecana prije transfera s 3 puta 25 i 4 puta 50 na stalno 50, al me strah da to nije dost posto mi je prije transfera tsh bio 4,25. Sta mislite o tome? I sorry, znam da sam na krivoj temi, al tu ste mi azurne  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Mahanje od jos jedne betocekalice....ne znam za vas ali meni zaista pomaze kada full isplaniram dan i skoro pa zaboravim da sam u danima nakon ET....totalno su simptomi razliciti kod svake od nas i bespotrebno je poredjenje  istih....bolje je malo preslozite ormare, pregledajte koji film/seriju, malo u setnju....sto su vam misli slobodnije....manje je grca i stresa u tijelu  :Wink:  wow kako sam ovo napisala....a vidjecemo kako cu jos ovoliko dana....jer tek je 7dnt iza mene....

----------


## zeljica

> Sybila, cestitam od srca!!!!  Super beta! I samo nek se pravilno dupla! 
> Mislim da ti je ok tsh, ne brini. Al zar nije tebi bio oko 0? To je sad tako skocio od trudnoce??
> Ja cak pomisljam da si sama uvedem dva dana po 75. Doza mi je povecana prije transfera s 3 puta 25 i 4 puta 50 na stalno 50, al me strah da to nije dost posto mi je prije transfera tsh bio 4,25. Sta mislite o tome? I sorry, znam da sam na krivoj temi, al tu ste mi azurne


Nemoj sama...bar se kons sa svojim dr...ja sam prvi put sama sebi povecala pa mi je za samo dvije sedmice naglo pao, previse, prijetilo je da od eu hiper...i onda sam morala dr priznati sta sam radila, pa su mi korigovali dozu. Ja sada pijem 3 puta 25 i 4 puta 50. Propisana prvobitna doza mi je bila 25 mg, a ja sam htjela da ga sto prije spustim pa pila svaki dan od 50.  :Smile:  Pri tome mi je srce lupalo. Sad smo se nasli na nekoj sredini i sada je ok.

----------


## mimsi

Aha, ok. Samo mi jos reci s kolko na kolko ti je pau u ta dva tj i koliko si si povecala?

----------


## mimsi

Uh, Zeljice, sorry, sad vidim da si vec napisala koje su bile doze. Samo jos s koliko na koliko ti je tad previse pao?

----------


## zeljica

Sa cini mi se 3,2  na 0,8. Vrtio se oko 3. Trebala sam piti svaki dan 25 a ja sam pila svaki dan duplo. Dr kaze previse brzo je sletio...i srce mi je stalno lupalo. Da sam nastavila tako otisao bi vjer na 0. Onda sad pijem 25 x 3 i 50 x 4. I sad se zadrzao na 0,8. Ft4 ti je bitniji. Njega vidi. Meni je sada 16,5-17. A bio je nizi, oko 11. Nisam se tada dobro osjecala. Nadam se da si me razumila, da nisam konfuzno pisala.  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Jesi, sve jasno, hvala ti puno!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

Ja sam se tada uhvatila stitnjace, jer iako su hormoni bili u granicama nisam se dobro osjecala. Nisam imala energije, bila sam stalno umorna. I bojala sam se da ce sa stimulacijom skociti. Prvi put kad sam isla u postupak bio je idealan, 1,5 nisam ni bila na terapiji, ali od tada nikada se vise nije vratio...stalno oko 3. Tako da sam na kraju dosla do toga da uzimam eutirox. Dijagnoza subklinicka hipo. Ali da te ne prepadam to nije bio razlog neuspjeha. Mi jednostavno imamo lose embrione, ne znam razlog. Sorry sto smo se odmakli od teme...

----------


## Yarmmai

Bravo Sybila! Čestitam! Sretno dalje!

----------


## fuksija

Sybila, cestitam!!!

Mimsi, nemoj sama povisivati dozu..radije pitaj doktora opce prakse il pozuri endokrinologa il nes..ja im napisem mail i sve lijepo objasnim o cemu se radi i onda me brzo naruce..

----------


## mimsi

Zeljice, imamo istu dijagnozu..meni su hormoni stitnjace vecinom u granicama a tsh seta.
Fuksija, kod dr.sam bila tri dana prije transfera i upoznat je sa situacijom. Rekao je da i ako zatrudnim da dodjem krajem 12.mj. Predlozila sam malo vecu dozu al nije se slozio (nije mi objasnio zasto). Tak da vjerojatno onda ok. Necu povecavati dozu, kad vi tako kazete  :Smile:  nama svima treba dati doktorske diplome, covjece!  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila cestitaaaam draga  :Smile:  . ja vas sve citam o stitnjaci i koliko je vazan ft4. Ja imam problem jer je mene dr trazio tsh, atpo, atg i ft4 medutim u vg sam dobila objasnjenje da mi ft4 nisu napravili jer su mi ova 3 nalaza dobra. Obzirom da sad idem na razgovor kod dr nadam se da nece prigovarati jer nemam ft4.

----------


## Sybila

hvala cure  :Smile:  jako mi je čudno misliti o sebi kao o trudnici ili majci. mislim, sve se tome nadamo i želimo, zato smo tu...a onda kada dođe se pitaš wow, kaj stvarno, sada ja tu uzgajam malo biće (ili dva)? još uvijek je mužu i meni teško shvatljivo da imamo kredit i da nam je netko uopće dao tu odgovornost  :lool:  mi smo hladno i statistički promišljali ovaj postupak, već smo imali plan za drugi, nije nam uopće zapravo bilo ni na kraj pameti da nešto bude. pogotovo s time kako je krenulo i da su nam jadni embriji dva puta smrzavani i odmrzavani. i eto. znam da čekam drugu betu, ali ja sam odlučila da sam trudna i da će sve biti ok i da se neću stresirati što i kako  :Grin: 

mimsi, ne diraj si dozu!  :Smile:  doduše, mislim da si to već shvatila. da, moj je tsh bio oko 0 i bila sam jako sretna s njim tamo dolje. a ako je skočio toliko i ft4 pao toliko u 3 mjeseca (ili od trudnoće), onda očigledno moje tijelo ignorira euthyrox i što bi isti trebao raditi.


Jolice, oni u vinogradskoj ti stvarno nisu trebali dati takvo objašnjenje i to nije ok od njih, ne znam koja im je to fora. znam samo da je jutros teta na labosima odbijala ljudima raditi neke pretrage jer im je te pretrage zadao dr.opće prakse, a ne specijalist. i ignorirali su dio uputnice. nije mi to ok baš. 

kada ste imale prvi uzv cure?

----------


## Marijaxy

Na svu srecu imam smrznute embrije, 2 blaste i jedan malo slabije kvalitete. Ici cu u 1. Mj. Ne mogu odmah sad. IVF sam imala kod Lucingera, et 2 blastociste. Kroz postupak sve super, na kraju opet nista. Imam 4 neuspjesna ivf kod Alebica jos dok je bio na vv.

----------


## LF2

> Od kojeg si proiz uzimala? Sad sam gledala ima ih puno...kontam da uzmem tu dozu od 25 mg, da probam bar malo popraviti kvalitet js. I ja sm do dugo proucavala da li uzeti ili ne...ali navodno ako ti testosteron nije visok, onda ne smeta...a uostalom ovo nije velika doza. Nadam se da necu nesto zabrljati sa ostalim hormonima koji su ok. Kontam i q10 da narucim ali u vecim dozama.


A gledala sam po reviewsima. Natrol sam uzela.

----------


## željkica

Sybilla čestitam i sretno do kraja!Neznam kad si kontrolirala tsh al da budes mirna izvadi ga opet u ponedjeljak, meni je cim sam ostala trudna skocio na 5.

----------


## klamerica

Cure, zao mi je sto se nisam javljala dva dana.
Uglavnom, napravila sam od prekjucer do danas tri testa i svi su negativni.
Osjecam se uzasno tesko, ne znam dal se mogu boriti sa ovom boli! Ne znam zasto moramo nositi ovaj kriz?! 
Ugusit cu se od boli! Toliko nade sam polagala u ovaj poatupak, toliko pozitive, toliko molitvi sam naucila moliti... I sad odjednom gotovo! Kao da je taj minus prekinuo moj zivot! Jos uz sve to, zao mi je jer znam da i suprug pati i da mu je tesko a ja zelim da barem on ne osjeca svu tu bol...

----------


## legal alien

Kalamerice grlim. Znam da je teško, treba to odtugovati, nema druge. Bila sam na tvom mjestu samo bi se meni javila ljutnja brzo nakon tuge. Ne znam cijelu priču ali porazgovaraj sa svojim dr, možda potrazi drugo mišljenje...

----------


## zeljica

> Cure, zao mi je sto se nisam javljala dva dana.
> Uglavnom, napravila sam od prekjucer do danas tri testa i svi su negativni.
> Osjecam se uzasno tesko, ne znam dal se mogu boriti sa ovom boli! Ne znam zasto moramo nositi ovaj kriz?! 
> Ugusit cu se od boli! Toliko nade sam polagala u ovaj poatupak, toliko pozitive, toliko molitvi sam naucila moliti... I sad odjednom gotovo! Kao da je taj minus prekinuo moj zivot! Jos uz sve to, zao mi je jer znam da i suprug pati i da mu je tesko a ja zelim da barem on ne osjeca svu tu bol...


Zao mi je mnogo...znam kako se osjecas, jer je isto tako i kod mene, negativan test. I sa jos jednom curom sam u kontaktu sto je imala et kad i nas dvije i ista prica. Gusim se od placa. I za supruga te razumijem...isto tako...vjeruj mi da sada samo pozelim da nestanem koliko boli....i ne znam vise kako smoci snage za dalje.  :Sad:

----------


## klamerica

Zao mi je Zeljica! Jako!!! Moramo izdrzati! Jednostavno moramo! Nema nam druge! Izlaz negdje postoji a kad obrisemo suze, vidjet cemo ga... Drzi se!

----------


## mimsi

Draga klamerice, jako, jako mi je zao!!!  :Sad: 
Bas sam i ja imala dobar osjecaj za tebe jer si zracila pozitivom.
Razumijem kako se osjecas, u potpunosti. I neka, to je normalno...daj si koji dan, odtugujte zajedno. I ja sam vjernica kao i ti. Znas da nam Bog daje kriz koliki mi mozemo nositi..mozda si i malo ljuta sada na Njega (meni su se mijesali osjecaji tuge i ljutnje), i to je isto normalno, ispusi se. 
Ali, slusaj, ovo nije kraj! Nije gotovo! Zapravo ste jos korak blize cilju! Neznam koji vam je ovo pokusaj,ali znam da vecina parova na kraju ostvari trudnocu i da se sanse kumulativno povecavaju sa svakim novim pokusajem! Bit cete i vi jednom u tih 25-30-40 ili kolko %! Tvoj suprug isto pati, znam, i naravno da je tako. Ti ga nemozes spasiti od patnje koja je u ovom trenutku potpuno prirodna, isto kao ni on tebe. Ali mozete patiti zajedno, i dici se iz pepela zajedno. Mi smo nakon neuspjeha otisli na vikend u Međugorje. I sada smo rekli, ako slucajno neuspijemo, idemo nekud, nesto, bar sitnicu si priustiti, nemora to bit nista skupo i specijalno...
Tako da...otplacite, a onda glavu gore, napravite plan i hrabro dalje! 
Nije gotovo dok vi nekazete da je gotovo!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mimsi

Zeljice, sada vidim tvoj post. Zao mi je!  :Sad: 
Ma...uzas...evo iskreno mislim sve sto sam i klamerici napisala

----------


## Jolica30

Klamerice draga jako jako mi je zao  :Sad:  . Znam da u ovom trenutku nema rjeci utjehe, nazalost sve mi to prolazimo. Znas i sama moju pricu, ja nisam ni dosla do et ali tugu je brzo zamjenila ljutnja i odmah sam napravila plan za dalje. Zelim ti puno srece i snage u daljnim postupcima draga  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Cure držite se.  Znam kako vam je. Ja sam nakon četvrtog AIH-a htjela odustati i uzeti pauzu od godini dana.  Ali mm nije bio za tu ideju.  Opustili smo se kroz ljeto i sad čekamo prvi ivf. Izbacila sam sve što sam pila osim eutiroxa kojega moram.  

CURE NEMA predaje idemo dalje!!!!!

----------


## nina977

Draga Klamerica,jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Iako mislim da si prerano radila testove ,vidim da ti je danas tek 10dnt dvodnevnih,ponovi svakako u ponedjeljak..

----------


## nina977

zeljica tek sam sad vidjela ,žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

klamerice, jako mi je jako žao  :Sad:  pretpostavljala sam da se ne javljaš zbog negativnog testa, ali mislim isto tako da bi trebala test ponoviti i vaditi betu u ponedjeljak. plači, tuguj, ali nemoj odustati, kako je mimsi rekla, doće će to na svoje  :grouphug: 
zeljice, isto kao i klamerica - nije gotovo dok beta ne bude negativna. jako mi je žao, ali ne odustaj  :Sad:  

željkica - to je tsh od jučer, valjda je onda i meni od trudnoće tako skočio. samo se nadam da će mirovati sad malo.

----------


## mimsi

Mog peckanja vise nema. Znaci peckalo me u maternici dva dana i danas vise nist. A ja vec maltene sigurna bila da je implantacija...sad vise nisam  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi, dakle pocelo je kad je trebalo i prestalo je kad je trebalo. Zasto mislis da nije implantacija?  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Pa neznam...nekak mi logicno da sto se vise maternica siri da treba bolit,peckat...i mirnija sam dok je tako.
Mislis da je ipak ok?

----------


## Sybila

Pa mene nakon implantacije vise nije boljelo. Moj simptom je bio ledena stopala  :Grin:  jucer i danas osjecam zatezanje oko desnog jajnika, i imam osjecaj kao da mi je maternica teska. Ali ne boli. Koljena i prepone zato...odvaljuju  :lool:  sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## lucija85

Da li je u redu popiti nesto za smirenje? Bensedin? Izludecu, betu bih trebala 1.dec a ludim....nisam znala da cu ovako tesko podnositi sve! Okolina me nervira, ljudi oko mene, bole me grudi imam osecaj kao da imam menstruaciju...a jos 5 dana...ili pre dodje prava menstruacija! Svaka cast vama koje ste ovo radile vise od jednog puta...zaista je tesko, vise psihicki nego fizicki

----------


## lucija85

Inace sto se tice DHEA preparata, sasvim je ok, ja sam ga pila i jos sve ostale q10,;omega3 proksid za zene, dobila sam jednu ali vrednu celiju! Koja se 5 dan razvila hatched blastocist ili kako vec...pocetnik sam!

----------


## željkica

Sybilla nece mirovat  :Smile: vjerojatno ce ti promjetit dozu i u trudnoci ces ga morat kontrolirati svaka 3 tjedna bsr sam tako ja.

----------


## mimsi

Nadam se da je tako, Sybila! I meni su ledena stopala. I koza i kosa mi se jako maste...pa neznam jel i to moze bit simptom  :Smile: 
Nek te samo boli, nemoj me krivo shvatit, ali to znaci da bebica sve vise i vise zauzima svoj polozaj i da je se neces tako lako rijesit!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Inace sto se tice DHEA preparata, sasvim je ok, ja sam ga pila i jos sve ostale q10,;omega3 proksid za zene, dobila sam jednu ali vrednu celiju! Koja se 5 dan razvila hatched blastocist ili kako vec...pocetnik sam!


Lucija pa zasto ne napravis test??
Ako je blastica u pitanju i danas vec 10-ti ja ne vidim razloga da ne pisnes test i bar ces znati na cemu si.
Ne mora se uvijek cekati taj dan bas kad dr kaze da se vadi beta.
Mogla si i danas vec raditi betu i eventualno jos ponoviti taj dan kad dr trazi.
Sretno.

----------


## LaraLana

> 115! 
> 
> nisam baš zadovoljna štitnjačom - tsh 2,51, ft4 12,4. naručili su me tek za 9.12, a mislim da mi treba dić terapiju  u ponedjeljak ću ići po drugu betu pa ću pokušati s gospođom koja je bila vrlo nezadovoljna mnome danas porazgovarati - ispregovarati - novi termin.


Draga cestitam!!!!
Zaista prekrasna beta za 9 dnt blastice.
Vjerojatno ce ti povecati dozu euthyroxa jer je i meni tako tsh skocio i tako sam i ja s prvom betom odmah provjerila. 
Ali ako uzimas duphaston i od njega hoce tsh ici gore. 
Mene je moj dr odmah upozorio.
Tako da znas da kontroliras i tsh i ft4 pa da imas sve pod kontrolom  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Mog peckanja vise nema. Znaci peckalo me u maternici dva dana i danas vise nist. A ja vec maltene sigurna bila da je implantacija...sad vise nisam


Mimsi ja sam imala bolove od 5 dnt do 8 dnt i 9 dan nis.
Ja sam cijeli dan osluskivala dal cu bar nesto primjetiti i sva se uznemirila. 10 dan radila test i pozitivan. Bit ce da mi je taj 8 dan implantacija zavrsila pa su i ti bolovi prestali. Kasnije sam nakon bete ipak jos dosta dugo osjetila rastezanje maternice.
Saljem puuuuuno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija85

Test je negativan

----------


## mimsi

Lucija jucer si napisala da ti je 7.dnt, zar ne? Znaci ak je danas 8dnt moze biti ipak prerano za test, pogotovo s popodnevnim urinom.

LaraLana, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Mimi nije lucija jucer pisala da je 7 dnt.

----------


## LaraLana

> Test je negativan


Lucija ako sutra mozes odi i izvadi betu , ako ne onda u pon.
Posto nije prvi jutarnji za svaki slucaj ponovi ujutro test.

----------


## mimsi

Nije,da,krivo sam vidjela. Prekjucer je. Znaci 9dnt.

----------


## lucija85

Izvadicu jos i betu, ali to je to, ne nadam se pozitivnom

----------


## AMA

> Izvadicu jos i betu, ali to je to, ne nadam se pozitivnom


Joooj pa sve smo iste, mi i glupi testovi! Probaj zaboraviti da si ga radila i smiri se do bete! Moja prijateljica je danas saznala da je trudna(prirodno) a test joj prije dva dana, nakon 2—3 dana kašnjenja, bio negativan!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Je li vam poznata uspuhanost i ubrzano lupanje srca nakon transfera? 5 dnt mi je i nikako se umiriti zadnja 2 dana!

----------


## Sybila

Hehe jako poznat i popularan simptom trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Hehe jako poznat i popularan simptom trudnoce


Draga moja Sybila, iz tvojih usta.. :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Pomišljala sam i na to, naravno, i na nuspojavu boostera, i svašta..sad pravim adventski vijenac i nastojim ne razmišljati! Kako si ti? Hvala ti u svakom slučaju!

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, zao mi je sto se nisam javljala dva dana.
> Uglavnom, napravila sam od prekjucer do danas tri testa i svi su negativni.
> Osjecam se uzasno tesko, ne znam dal se mogu boriti sa ovom boli! Ne znam zasto moramo nositi ovaj kriz?! 
> Ugusit cu se od boli! Toliko nade sam polagala u ovaj poatupak, toliko pozitive, toliko molitvi sam naucila moliti... I sad odjednom gotovo! Kao da je taj minus prekinuo moj zivot! Jos uz sve to, zao mi je jer znam da i suprug pati i da mu je tesko a ja zelim da barem on ne osjeca svu tu bol...


Ovako se i ja osjecam od dana kad mi je beta pala, ne mogu prestati plakati, muz tuguje sam, ja sama... grozno, ne znam kako se izvuci iz tuge...

----------


## glow

Draga NinaDrv bas mi je žao jer nema "recepta" i svoje treba otplakati jer bol je neopisiva. 
Osim jednog novog dana kojemu se možeš veseliti i skupljati za njega snagu kad će se sve isplatiti. Ovo je sve put ka tome. Nema druge! I muževi nažalost pate, ali oporavit ćete se skupa, zajedno smo jači... Koliko se ti brineš za njega u ovom trenu, toliko je i on tu za tebe.

Čeka nas svakako puno borbe, ali polako i sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto. Mora jednom!

----------


## AMA

> Draga NinaDrv bas mi je žao jer nema "recepta" i svoje treba otplakati jer bol je neopisiva. 
> Osim jednog novog dana kojemu se možeš veseliti i skupljati za njega snagu kad će se sve isplatiti. Ovo je sve put ka tome. Nema druge! I muževi nažalost pate, ali oporavit ćete se skupa, zajedno smo jači... Koliko se ti brineš za njega u ovom trenu, toliko je i on tu za tebe.
> 
> Čeka nas svakako puno borbe, ali polako i sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto. Mora jednom!


Drage moje cure, znam da nije neka utjeha, al sjetite se da nas ima još koje plačemo s vama i molimo za vas. Sad sam na temi Potpomognuta u Splitu vidjela jedan potpis koji bi rasplakao svakog—bebica nakon puuuno postupaka, a ne sumnjam i suza i tuge.. Sve ćemo se jednog dana obradovati od srca!

----------


## AMA

> 115! 
> 
> nisam baš zadovoljna štitnjačom - tsh 2,51, ft4 12,4. naručili su me tek za 9.12, a mislim da mi treba dić terapiju  u ponedjeljak ću ići po drugu betu pa ću pokušati s gospođom koja je bila vrlo nezadovoljna mnome danas porazgovarati - ispregovarati - novi termin.


Kad sam te pitala kako si, nisam vidjela da je pozitivan test potvrđen i betom! Čestitam!!! Tvoja priča je stvarno čudesna!  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Klamerica, NinaDrv i druge...i ja se isto osjecam, znam kako je to...ja sam pala u takvu depresiju nakon sto sam saznala da je srce prestalo kucati i nakon kiretaze..samo sam plakala i bila skroz jadna..razmišljala sam kako ništa nema smisla u ovom životu.. A prije par dana mi je umrla i vrlo bliska osoba tako da sam se stvarno pocela preispitivati..i sumnjati i u Boga i uopce u cijeli ovaj svemirski plan..sto smo, tko smo, sto tu radimo, sto ce biti s nama poslije..ono skroz teske misli..nije mi bilo do niceg..jer mi stvarno nije bilo jasno zasto se toliko moram muciti...a onda sam razmišljajući dosla do toga da mi zapravo ne preostaje nista drugo nego zivjeti ovaj zivot sto bolje mogu, jer on je dragocjen..iskoristiti svaki trenutak sto bolje mogu..malo sam izradivala i neke adventske vijence i to me oraspolozilo..ne znam sto ce biti dalje..sta bude bit ce..ali znam da moramo naci snage za dalje jer sta nam drugo preostaje?

----------


## NinaDrv

Meni je teško jer nemam s kime razgovarati o tome, muževa obitelj nam je podrška ali ne razumiju što sve prolazimo i kakvu oluju osjećaja imamo prije, za vrijeme i nakon postupka. Osim toga, živim u malom mjestu gdje svi znaju sve o svakome i muka mi je kad znam da mi pričaju iza leđa, niti imaju pojma što je to i kako se mučim. Jedina utjeha mi je ovdje od vas koje znate sve.

----------


## klamerica

Cure, hvala na podrsci! 
NinaDrv z..ebi to sto selo prica! Isto sam iz manjeg mjesta i jos k tome radim u skroz bapskoj firmi i znam koliko opterecenje mogu predstavljati zli jezici. A poooogotovo oni koji kako si napisala, nista ne razumiju! Prestat ce kad vide da si sretna. Pretvaraj se da si sretna, glumi makar, budi pozitivna, smij se pred njima... Prestat ce, vjeruj mi! Zanimljivi su im samo oni koji su jadni. Sretni i bezbrizni ljudi su rijetko kad tema razgovora!

----------


## zeljica

> Meni je teško jer nemam s kime razgovarati o tome, muževa obitelj nam je podrška ali ne razumiju što sve prolazimo i kakvu oluju osjećaja imamo prije, za vrijeme i nakon postupka. Osim toga, živim u malom mjestu gdje svi znaju sve o svakome i muka mi je kad znam da mi pričaju iza leđa, niti imaju pojma što je to i kako se mučim. Jedina utjeha mi je ovdje od vas koje znate sve.


Potpuno te razumijem jer se isto tako osjecam...ne znam ni ko nam je podrska...Niko ko kroz ovo nije prosao ne moze da razumije kakav je to bol pa tesko moze biti prava podrska...najgore mi je kad cujem "zive ljudi i bez djece" i to upravo od onih koji ih imaju! Valjda hoce da me utjese, sta li, a ne razumiju kako to zvuci. Trenutno sam ljuta na cijeli svemir! A sto Klamerica rece, glumi pred drugima, nema nam druge. A ovdje cemo kukati. Ne daj se!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala na utješnim riječima, proći će jednom i ta tuga koju nosim u srcu sad i okrenut ću se novom pokušaju  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Curr jako mi je zao sto prolazite kroz ovo  :Sad:  nemam sto drugo reci osim da vas grlim i nadam se da vise nikada necete prolaziti kroz tu bol, nego da ce sljedeci postupak donijeti samo suze radosnice  :grouphug:

----------


## Marijaxy

Cure, trebamo čuvati živce i energiju za nove pokušaje i ne dati se depresiji. Jer tko zna što nas još čeka na ovom putu, a samo uporni uspiju. Teško je, ali moramo biti jake. Naravno da nas jedino može razumjeti samo onaj tko ovo prolazi ili je prošao.

----------


## Cosmo90

U iščekivanju fet-a, čvrsto sam odlučila da neću raditi ni jedan test. U prošlom sam radila 7dnt i negativan, otišla 8dnt vaditi betu 0. Samo sam pala u depresiju. Znam da će uskoro ovo biti najdužih 14 dana u životu,ali jedan je cilj! Čestitam svim velikim betama!

----------


## AMA

> U iščekivanju fet-a, čvrsto sam odlučila da neću raditi ni jedan test. U prošlom sam radila 7dnt i negativan, otišla 8dnt vaditi betu 0. Samo sam pala u depresiju. Znam da će uskoro ovo biti najdužih 14 dana u životu,ali jedan je cilj! Čestitam svim velikim betama!


Meni je danas 6 dnt i još uvijek sam odlučna da neću raditi test, vidjet ćemo za par dan koliki sam karakter!  :Smile:  Sretno svima u postupku!

----------


## mimsi

Joj cure, ja čak razmišljam da ni neću radit test. Strah me minusa. Mučim samu sebe. Danas mi je 7 dnt. Do vikenda sam bila totalno pozitivna, a sada ni sama neznam šta mi je. Nade su mi pale, iako zapravo nema objektivnog razloga za to al eto... Valjda zbog učestalih razočaranja tijekom prošlih godina, neznam.. Pod hitno se moram udobrovaljiti!!!

----------


## AMA

> Joj cure, ja čak razmišljam da ni neću radit test. Strah me minusa. Mučim samu sebe. Danas mi je 7 dnt. Do vikenda sam bila totalno pozitivna, a sada ni sama neznam šta mi je. Nade su mi pale, iako zapravo nema objektivnog razloga za to al eto... Valjda zbog učestalih razočaranja tijekom prošlih godina, neznam.. Pod hitno se moram udobrovaljiti!!!


Onda u ponedjeljak beta ili ranije?

----------


## mimsi

Pa mislila sam u petak. To će bit 11 dnt ranih blastocista pa mislim da je ok.. ili četvrtak? Kad ti planiraš betu?

----------


## AMA

Kod mene je vraćen trodnevni tako da ostavljam za ponedjeljak. Kod mene baš nikakvih simptoma ni osjećaja..Kod tebe?

----------


## mimsi

Mene je 3., 4. i malo 5dnt peckalo u maternici - stalno na istom mjestu, a od petka me bole sise. I zadnji put su me boljele, valjda od utrogestana i estrofema, al tad su počele odmah drugi dan kak sam počela pit i stavljat. A sad tek kasnije.

----------


## AMA

> Mene je 3., 4. i malo 5dnt peckalo u maternici - stalno na istom mjestu, a od petka me bole sise. I zadnji put su me boljele, valjda od utrogestana i estrofema, al tad su počele odmah drugi dan kak sam počela pit i stavljat. A sad tek kasnije.


Ja sam imala blesavu uspuhanost 3.,4. i 5.dan, i malo osjećala jajnik prvih par dana. Sad pipkam sise, kako ih sve najviše spominjete.. :Smile:  Onako, pomalo! Jedva čekam petak s tobom!

----------


## mimsi

I ja ponedjeljak s tobom!  :Smile:  Uh, šta bi dala za velike bete, uh!

Sybila, čekamo i tvoju dobro poduplanu betu!

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi, blastice pokazu bez problema vec 9.dan, beta mora biti iznad 50. ako zelis biti sigurna, mozes i kasnije, pokazat ce sto treba  :Smile:  a za dobru volju...ja trenutno gledam Judge Judy i ne mogu doci sebi kako su amerikanci sulud narod  :Grin: 
Ama, uspuhanost dolazi i odlazi, to je normalno. Opcenito svi simptomi dodju pa se smire pa se vrate, kako koji dan. 
Joooj jos malo cure  :fige: 

Ja cekam nalaz. Po noci me bas bilo boljelo s desne strane, dosta, morala sam se prebaciti na kauc gdje sam si slozila jastuke tak da su mi noge podignute. Iz nekog razloga mi tak prodju i bolovi u nogama i preponama i uspostavi se cirkulacija. Iskreno, zabrine me dosta kad krene tako boljeti, ali bolovi su zapravo dosta drukciji od mojih menstrualnih - lokalizirani su na maternicu i ne sire se pulsirajuci kroz cijelo tijelo kako mi je to normalno - pa se nekako tjesim da je to ono sto normalne zene nazivaju "abdominal cramping"  :lool:  ali da sam u strahu, jesam. Jucer sam totalno bezveze posizila na muza (poslala ga u kolinje i vratio se s neadekvatno narezanim krmenadlama), pocela vikat, plakat, bas sam se izbezumila ko neka luđakinja. Kad sam se smirila, onda sam pocela panicariti da sam ispadom nekako nastetila t. Nemoguce je doci na zelenu granu  :Sad:

----------


## AMA

> Mimsi, blastice pokazu bez problema vec 9.dan, beta mora biti iznad 50. ako zelis biti sigurna, mozes i kasnije, pokazat ce sto treba  a za dobru volju...ja trenutno gledam Judge Judy i ne mogu doci sebi kako su amerikanci sulud narod 
> Ama, uspuhanost dolazi i odlazi, to je normalno. Opcenito svi simptomi dodju pa se smire pa se vrate, kako koji dan. 
> Joooj jos malo cure 
> 
> Ja cekam nalaz. Po noci me bas bilo boljelo s desne strane, dosta, morala sam se prebaciti na kauc gdje sam si slozila jastuke tak da su mi noge podignute. Iz nekog razloga mi tak prodju i bolovi u nogama i preponama i uspostavi se cirkulacija. Iskreno, zabrine me dosta kad krene tako boljeti, ali bolovi su zapravo dosta drukciji od mojih menstrualnih - lokalizirani su na maternicu i ne sire se pulsirajuci kroz cijelo tijelo kako mi je to normalno - pa se nekako tjesim da je to ono sto normalne zene nazivaju "abdominal cramping"  ali da sam u strahu, jesam. Jucer sam totalno bezveze posizila na muza (poslala ga u kolinje i vratio se s neadekvatno narezanim krmenadlama), pocela vikat, plakat, bas sam se izbezumila ko neka luđakinja. Kad sam se smirila, onda sam pocela panicariti da sam ispadom nekako nastetila t. Nemoguce je doci na zelenu granu


Znam da nije lako, i da će trebati proći puno vremena i svega za opustiti se..ali Sybila ti si naš idol ovih dana!  Držim fige za veeeliku betu!

----------


## Sybila

Faca boli od smijanja  :Very Happy:  beta danas je 478!  :Smile: 

Prvi uzv 8.12.

Cure, svima vam zelim ovaj osjecaj, i sigurna sam da cete ga osjetiti, sve odreda. Puno vam svima hvala na savjetima, na podrsci i na svemu, puno mi znaci to  :Kiss:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - samo nek te boli  :Smile:  Bravo! Uživaj!

----------


## Marijaxy

Cure, nakon neuspješnog IVF dobila i mengu. I još uvijek su mi jajnici osjetljivi, teško mi je brzo hodati. Nisu mi se još smirili. Da li je još netko imao takvu situaciju? Bila sam u punoj stimulaciji.

----------


## mimsi

Wau, Sybila, odlična beta!!!  :Very Happy:  Jao e baš mi je drago zbog tebe! Čuvaj bebicu/bebice i polako. 

Hvala ti, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši. Nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro osjetit takvu sreću!  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Sybila,super beta!Čestitam :Smile:

----------


## .Antonela.

Drage cure, nova  sam na forumu pa bih vas zamolila za par odgovora, transfer mi je bio prije 14 dana, nazalost test je jucer bio negativan, s obzirom da je bio sekundarni ivf sa zaledjenim jajnim stanicama, da li je moguce da idem odmah ovaj mjesec opet u postupak s obzirom da nisam imala stimulaciju? ukoliko je neka imala slicnu situaciju bila bih jako zahvalna na odgovoru, jako mi je zao svih cura kojima nije uspjelo, totalno suosjecam s vama, mene jedino novi pokusaj drzi od totalnog raspadanja...

----------


## željkica

Sybila ti si pravo cudo cestitam od srca!!!!
Marijaxy normalno ti je da bole sve je to zbog stimulacije,ipak si primila hormone jos ako si dobila vise js nista cudno.

----------


## klamerica

Ja zelim prijaviti da se kod nas dogodilo Bozje cudo! Nakon negativnog testa u subotu, meni beta danas 163,6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tko tu koga?!?

----------


## nina977

Klamerica,točno sam imala osijećaj da će tako biti  :Smile:  Zato sam ti napisala neki dan da danas svakalo ponoviš.
Čestitam ti od srca a najrađe bi te nalupala po guzici kad si onako rano išla raditi testove sa dvodnevnim zametcima i samo se izdeprimirala..
Sretno dalje :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Klamerice!!! Pa to je prekrasno! Cestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sybila

Jesam ti lijepo rekla!  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam draga od srca!  :Smile: 
(I to samo potvrdjuje da cleearblue kod mpo ne radi!)

----------


## klamerica

Hvala cure! Citala sam dosta o negativnim testovima i pozitivnim betama no da bi se to meni moglo dogoditi, nisam ni sanjala! Cijelo vrijeme tako napuhnuta cekam M, kad ono .... (ne usudim se ni napisati)!
Da Nina, bila si u pravu  :Smile:

----------


## katarinak

Cestitke svima sa pozitivnim testovima i ljepim betama zelim vam svima skolske trudnoce do kraja .Svim tuznicama velik zagrljaj odtugujte svoje i u nove pobjede .Evo da vam prijavim svoj fet danas peti dan nakon et nadam se cudu a vidjet cemo sta ce biti simptoma nikakvih kao da se nista nije ni dogodilo

----------


## Tola

> Znam da nije lako, i da će trebati proći puno vremena i svega za opustiti se..ali Sybila ti si naš idol ovih dana!  Držim fige za veeeliku betu!


Meni je danas 12 dnt 2 3-dnevna embrija i lagano ludim...simptoma imam raznoraznih (probadanje,peckanje,povišena temperatura,hladne noge...),ali dolaze i odlaze. Čekam betu u srijedu :Smile:  Osim utrogestana i folacina,koristim i decortin 1/2 + fragmin 2500 iu. Ima li istine u tome da fragmin i decortin pospješuju implantaciju? Sretno svim čekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

Wauuuu, vidim da je jako lijepo počeo tjedan.....čestitke svima i veeeeeeliki zagrljaj!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## AMA

Obožavam ovaj podforum!!! Sybila i Klamerica, čestitam od srca, a svim ostalim nadalicama želim što prije dan kakav je vama danas!  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Klamerica - čestitam! Bravo!
Tola - u VG bi ti već rekli da izvadiš betu danas. Al sretno u srijedu!

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja zelim prijaviti da se kod nas dogodilo Bozje cudo! Nakon negativnog testa u subotu, meni beta danas 163,6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tko tu koga?!?


Hahahah kako tko koga...nitko nikoga!!!! Kratko jasno to je pozitivna beta i to veca od moje na 12-ti dan  :Wink:  

Lijepo sam ti rekla da si rano radila test i to jos CB najgori.
Ovdje ti cure sve znaju pa savjetuju Gravignost ultra kao najpouzdaniji test pa da znas za drugu bebu kad bude isla ili trecu  :Wink:  

Mozda su vec sad dvije  :grouphug: 

Cestitam!!!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Čestitke cure na suuuuuuper betama,  puuuuno sreće i laganu trudnoću vam želim  :grouphug:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, nakon neuspješnog IVF dobila i mengu. I još uvijek su mi jajnici osjetljivi, teško mi je brzo hodati. Nisu mi se još smirili. Da li je još netko imao takvu situaciju? Bila sam u punoj stimulaciji.


Potpuno normalno je da bole nakon stimulacije, mene je tako bolilo da sam jedva sjedila, a kamoli hodala. Ali proslo je čim je prošla i menga.

----------


## glow

@klamerice kakva priča, sretno tebi i @Sibili, a i svim našim "čekalicama"!!  :Smile: 
Dao Bog bude što više velikih betica...
Divno.

----------


## katarinak

> Drage cure, nova  sam na forumu pa bih vas zamolila za par odgovora, transfer mi je bio prije 14 dana, nazalost test je jucer bio negativan, s obzirom da je bio sekundarni ivf sa zaledjenim jajnim stanicama, da li je moguce da idem odmah ovaj mjesec opet u postupak s obzirom da nisam imala stimulaciju? ukoliko je neka imala slicnu situaciju bila bih jako zahvalna na odgovoru, jako mi je zao svih cura kojima nije uspjelo, totalno suosjecam s vama, mene jedino novi pokusaj drzi od totalnog raspadanja...


draga moja bas mi je zao i ja sam bila u takvoj situaciji ovaj ciklus nemozes nista ali vec sljedeci mozes dal ides vadit betu

----------


## klamerica

> Hahahah kako tko koga...nitko nikoga!!!! Kratko jasno to je pozitivna beta i to veca od moje na 12-ti dan  
> 
> Lijepo sam ti rekla da si rano radila test i to jos CB najgori.
> Ovdje ti cure sve znaju pa savjetuju Gravignost ultra kao najpouzdaniji test pa da znas za drugu bebu kad bude isla ili trecu  
> 
> Mozda su vec sad dvije 
> 
> Cestitam!!!!!!


Možda su sad već dvije... Hvala od srca na ovome!!

----------


## klamerica

Hvala vam na čestitkama i podršci. Držim fige da sve čekalice i nadalice dožive ovakav dan kakav je bio moj današnji. Danas ste mi sve u molitvama!

----------


## PinaColada

Klamerica bravo!!!! Cestitam! Divno i da bude sve ok do kraja!
Sybila, fino ide ta beta....sad malkice cekanja do UZV ali vrijedice svakako  :Smile: 

Kod mene 10dnt, u Pragu rekli da radim betu 5.12. ali to mi je preeedaleko...pa sam mislila u subotu....uh tako sam nekako pozitivna i mislim da je tu u meni najmanje jedna bebica....i uz Boziju pomoc da vidim neku finu cifru bete  :Smile:  dosta vise nula!

Grlim sve forumasice na ovoj temi  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Sybila cestitam na lijepo poduplanoj beti.
Klamericeeeee zeno draga cestitaaaaam od srca. Ovakav scenarij prizeljkujem i sebi u proljece.

----------


## fuksija

Wow! Klamerice i Sybila, cestitam od srca!!

----------


## Sybila

Hvala svima na cestitkama  :Kiss:  ja optimisticno cekam dobar razvoj situacije dalje i niti ne pomisljam na lose stvari  :Grin:

----------


## Niksi

Klamerice i sybila cestitke! Sretno i svima koju iscekuju betu

----------


## antony34

PinaColada da nam javis lijepu brojku :Wink:

----------


## zeljica

> Ja zelim prijaviti da se kod nas dogodilo Bozje cudo! Nakon negativnog testa u subotu, meni beta danas 163,6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tko tu koga?!?


Klamericeeeeee!!!! Divnoooo!!! Cestitam ti od srca! Bas mi je drago. Rano si radila test. Moja beta je 1. Ali bice valjda jednom i moja tako velika.  :Smile:  I svih cura koje cekaju...  :Smile:  Sad polako i uzivaj.  :Kiss:  Kakva divna prica.

----------


## klamerica

> Klamericeeeeee!!!! Divnoooo!!! Cestitam ti od srca! Bas mi je drago. Rano si radila test. Moja beta je 1. Ali bice valjda jednom i moja tako velika.  I svih cura koje cekaju...  Sad polako i uzivaj.  Kakva divna prica.


Hvala Zeljice. Bit ce i kod tebe uskoro takva beta. Sigurna sam! Sve u svoje vrijeme. Mislim da je ipak najteze ovdje biti strpljiv ali na kraju ipak sve dodje na svoje. Drzi se! Pratim te  :Smile:

----------


## giulia

Kamerice i sybila cestitke od srca!!! Uzivajte u velikim brojkama do sljedece velike srece kada cete cuti srceka ♡♡
Tuznicama zagrljaj i ne zaboravite da ste svakim pokusajem korak blize cilju! 
Cekalicama pusa! Samo strpljivo, okupirajte se sto vise kakvim god aktivnostima da vrijeme brze prodje.

----------


## AMA

> Meni je danas 12 dnt 2 3-dnevna embrija i lagano ludim...simptoma imam raznoraznih (probadanje,peckanje,povišena temperatura,hladne noge...),ali dolaze i odlaze. Čekam betu u srijedu Osim utrogestana i folacina,koristim i decortin 1/2 + fragmin 2500 iu. Ima li istine u tome da fragmin i decortin pospješuju implantaciju? Sretno svim čekalicama


Heeej Tolice, tebi se primaklo pravo!  :Smile:  Kako se držiš? Ništa testovi? Svaka čast!!! I ja pijem Decortin, ne i Fragmin. Naravno da pomažu, nema da se ne primi! Molim za tebe i veliku betu!

----------


## Tola

> Heeej Tolice, tebi se primaklo pravo!  Kako se držiš? Ništa testovi? Svaka čast!!! I ja pijem Decortin, ne i Fragmin. Naravno da pomažu, nema da se ne primi! Molim za tebe i veliku betu!


Izdržavam nekako...bnet mi trenutno u kvaru pa pokušavam citat knjigu,ali forum je nekako uvijek zanimljiviji :Smile:  obećala sam da neću koristiti testove i progurala sam,ali nije lako. Sutra u 8 sam u doktora i nadam se brzim rezultatima  :Wink:  Kako si ti,kako provodiš dane,jesi se vratila na posao?

----------


## AMA

> Izdržavam nekako...bnet mi trenutno u kvaru pa pokušavam citat knjigu,ali forum je nekako uvijek zanimljiviji obećala sam da neću koristiti testove i progurala sam,ali nije lako. Sutra u 8 sam u doktora i nadam se brzim rezultatima  Kako si ti,kako provodiš dane,jesi se vratila na posao?


Prava si, nisi poklekla!  :Smile:  Jesam, na poslu sam, sve skoro pa normalno, samo malo laganije. U poliklinici vadiš krv ili?

----------


## Tola

> Prava si, nisi poklekla!  Jesam, na poslu sam, sve skoro pa normalno, samo malo laganije. U poliklinici vadiš krv ili?


Mislila sam otic u polikliniku,oni ionako to šalju u Analizu. Mislim da i u Sunca možeš to brzo obavit, ali ovaj put ću tako. Naravno,priželjkujem vađenje krvi i u petak  :Smile:  Sretno i tebi...izdrži još malo  :Smile:  Meni trenutno glava puca i nadam se da ću izdržat bez tablete...koliko vidim smije se samo lupocet?

----------


## AMA

> Mislila sam otic u polikliniku,oni ionako to šalju u Analizu. Mislim da i u Sunca možeš to brzo obavit, ali ovaj put ću tako. Naravno,priželjkujem vađenje krvi i u petak  Sretno i tebi...izdrži još malo  Meni trenutno glava puca i nadam se da ću izdržat bez tablete...koliko vidim smije se samo lupocet?


Je, Lupocet, tako pišu iskusnije tete!  :Smile:  Nek ti bol brzo prođe, a i ovaj dan!

----------


## željkica

Tola sretno sutra!

----------


## Tola

> Tola sretno sutra!


Dobro jutro,nekako i nisam više prevelik optimist jer se sinoć pojavio smeckasti iscjedak, danas mi je 14 dnp i trebala bi dobit....

----------


## mimsi

Tola, nadam se da će te beta ipak iznenadit!

I ja mislim da ovaj put ništa. Jutros kad sam stavljala utriće osjetila sam da mi je vrat maternice zadebljan i tvrd, a u ranoj trudnoći bi trebao biti mekan. Sutra ću izvadit betu.

----------


## AMA

Cure moje, nemojte tako.. Ajmo malo pozitive, nema predaje! Nema tog simptoma kojem smijemo vjerovati nakon ovoliko hormona i tableturina! Ajmo smireno po betu!  :Smile:  Molim za vas.

----------


## mimsi

Ama kad ti vadiš betu?
Ma joj e, nekad stvarno mislim da bi bilo bolje da nisam tolko načitana i informirana o svim mogućim simptomima svega i svačega. Bilo bi mi stoput lakše. Ovak se sam bediram, al ne mogu protiv sebe kad nažalost uvijek moram sve guglat.

----------


## AMA

> Ama kad ti vadiš betu?
> Ma joj e, nekad stvarno mislim da bi bilo bolje da nisam tolko načitana i informirana o svim mogućim simptomima svega i svačega. Bilo bi mi stoput lakše. Ovak se sam bediram, al ne mogu protiv sebe kad nažalost uvijek moram sve guglat.


U ponedjeljak. Ne možeš vjerovat koliko  svakakvih misli, uspona i padova doživiš svaki dan ovog čekanja! Ja sam maloprije trčala u wc jer sam imala osjećaj da mi je ne procurila nego potekla menga. Lažna uzbuna naravno al osjećaj je bio tako stvaran! Sretno cure, čekamo lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Sybila

Ma mozete se vi prepremati na najgore koliko hocete, mi ostale i dalje mislimo samo pozitivu  :Wink:  sve bude ok curke, ne dajte se!
Tal - smedjarenje moze biti tisucu razlicitih stvari, ne mora biti ono najgore!

----------


## Tola

Smeckasti iscjedak je jutros postao i lagano crvenkast,roskast ali ne dobiva na intenzitetu...željno čekam poziv da saznam na čemu sam...cure hvala na podršci :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Smeckasti iscjedak je jutros postao i lagano crvenkast,roskast ali ne dobiva na intenzitetu...željno čekam poziv da saznam na čemu sam...cure hvala na podršci


Ja sam se tako ponadala kad sam vidjela da si pisala! Mogu zamislit kako je tek čekati poziv! Javi nam odmah, želimo se radovati s tobom!

----------


## klamerica

Tola, sretno!!

----------


## AMA

> Tola, sretno!!


Nadam se da Tola slavi s mužićem pa nam se ne javlja!  :Smile:

----------


## Tola

Drage sve,ipak ništa ovaj put,beta negativna... :Sad:  tek maloprije saznala...strašan dan...ali dogodine u nove bitke  :Wink:

----------


## AMA

> Drage sve,ipak ništa ovaj put,beta negativna... tek maloprije saznala...strašan dan...ali dogodine u nove bitke


Ajoooj, tako mi je žao..Baš sam vjerovala da će ti dan biti najdivniji mogući! Dogodine je za mjesec dana, samo se očistit od stimulacije i gazi dalje! Bože daj nam snage i strpljenja!

----------


## mimsi

Tola, žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## klamerica

Tola, zao mi je! Ali kao sto je Ama napisala, dogodine je jos samo mjesec dana! Bude sve doslo na svoje. Drz' se!

----------


## klamerica

Moja beta danas 391! Jos ne vjerujem, i osjecam se kao da sanjam i da ce svaki cas zvoniti alarm za posao, eto! Doslovno tako!

----------


## mimsi

Klamerice, imas li kakve simptome t?

----------


## AMA

> Moja beta danas 391! Jos ne vjerujem, i osjecam se kao da sanjam i da ce svaki cas zvoniti alarm za posao, eto! Doslovno tako!


To je divno!!! Uživaj!

----------


## klamerica

> Klamerice, imas li kakve simptome t?


O da! Valjda se racuna  :Smile:  Napuhnuta sam jako, ali bas jako! To valjda jos od stimulacije ili utrica, ne znam. Sise me svrbe, stalno mi se spava, koza mi je uzasno suha. Tolko da me svrbi od suhoce. Kosa mi se masti sto je cudno za mene jer imam suhu kosu. Jajnike vise ne osjecam ko da cu svaki cas dobiti ali na mahove ih osjetim. Pogotovo nocu. I to kad mijenjam polozaj spavanja. Danas sam ok spavala ali jucer sam se nekoliko puta probudila i nikako nisam mogla naci polozaj za spavanje. I zacudo, ne umaram se nesto previse. Odlazim normalno na posao, doma sve ovavljam najnormalnije samo umjerenijim tempom... jedino me muci da kad kihnem ili kad se npr. rastegnem osjetim bol u gornjem dijelu trbuha, nadam se da je to normalno...? I, mislim da je to sve!

----------


## klamerica

I da ne zaboravim, lako planem sto je netipicno za mene jer uvijek imam "hladan mozak".

----------


## klamerica

Ama, kak je kod tebe stanje? Koji ti je danas dnt? 8-9? Tu negdje... jelda?

----------


## AMA

> Ama, kak je kod tebe stanje? Koji ti je danas dnt? 8-9? Tu negdje... jelda?


Evo me! Slušam sve savjete i upute, ne dižem ništa teško, družim se s dragim ljudima, zato tek sad i odgovaram!  :Smile:  Simptomi su onako, ništa posebno, mix svega pomalo: kao da će sad procurit, sise jedva malo boluckaju, povremena zapuhanost..  Joj Klamerice, kako ti to sve lijepo opišeš! Živiš san svih nas, divno!  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Joj klamerice bas sam sretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  cestitke velike jos jednom! 
Sad jos da nam ama i mimsi donesu sretne vijesti pa da krenemo zajedno odbrojavati do poroda, termini ce nam biti tu negdje  :Grin: 
Nemoj da te brinu bolovi - s obzirom na nade slicno bolne implantacije, ocekuj da ce biti i presijecanja, bolova, da ce te buditi i svasta. Mene neku vecer tako ispresijecalo da sam bila izvan sebe  :Undecided:  ali stvari se rastezu, smjestaju, sve je to ok.

----------


## klamerica

Ama, i kod tebe je tako. Tek par dana kaskas za mnom. Samo, nemoj praviti test prije bete! Glupi uce na svojim greskama, pametni na tudjima  :Smile:  
Evo danas novog simptoma, osjecam pritisak u jajnicima i opet imam onaj osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas procuriti. Nadam se da je to ok...

----------


## klamerica

> Joj klamerice bas sam sretna zbog tebe  cestitke velike jos jednom! 
> Sad jos da nam ama i mimsi donesu sretne vijesti pa da krenemo zajedno odbrojavati do poroda, termini ce nam biti tu negdje 
> Nemoj da te brinu bolovi - s obzirom na nade slicno bolne implantacije, ocekuj da ce biti i presijecanja, bolova, da ce te buditi i svasta. Mene neku vecer tako ispresijecalo da sam bila izvan sebe  ali stvari se rastezu, smjestaju, sve je to ok.


Hvala Sybila! Ovo mi je bas trebalo! 
Kad imas prvi uzv? Mozda si i negdje napisala a meni je omaklo...

----------


## AMA

Cure moje, uvijek ste tu!  :Smile:  Meni je danas 10. dnt. Sinoć pred spavanje mi bila grozna mučnina, nisam se smirila dok nisam povratila.  Valjda mi je naškodila večera al ja sam u svoj toj muci zamišljala da su to “one“ mučnine i bila sva happy! Znam da su premale šanse da je to to al.. :Smile:  O testu ni ne razmišljam, neću se mučiti. Kako ste mi vi jutros? Hvala na bodrenju, to mi jako puno znači!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Jao drage moje Sybila i Klamerica, baš sam sretna zbog vas! Šta bih dala za takve simptome..ma nek reže cijelu noć ak treba  :Laughing: 
Ja sam izvadila krv, nalazi su mi poslije 14 sati.

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi, dakle brojimo sitno  :utezi:  rezat ce i tebe! 
Uzv je 8.12 kod mpo dr. 
Meni su svi simptomi dobrodosli - napuhanost, mučnine, bolovi, ludost, mekana unutrasnjost vagine  :lool:  sve ok - osim ovog s nogama. To me stvarno brine. Od bolova do toga da vec primjecujem vise spucanih kapilara na povrsini koze. Inace me muce, ali ovo je uzas. Kompresijske me spasavaju za sada, ali stisnu trbuh pa pogorsaju grceve maternice, pa ih spustam negdje ispod guze. Pa kad su noge gore ne bole, al boli maternica, kad su dolje ok maternica al bole noge  :Undecided:  bojim se da cu zavrsit na heparinu, na andolu sam od pocetka. Mislim da je vise od utrica nego od same t. Imam tih 110 cm divote od noge, fakat bi ih rado zadrzala takvima  :lool:  sta sve radimo/prolazimo zbog te djece, al sta ces kad su tak slatka  :Grin:

----------


## klamerica

Tola, jedva cekam tvoj rezultat! 
Ama, sve ce biti u redu! Inace, sad si me sjetila tocno na moj 9 dnt sam imala uzasnu mucninu. Probadanje u trbuhu, proljev, stvarno mi je bilo lose. Eto, valjda je i to normalno  :Smile: 
Sybila maloprije sam bas procitala da je i bol u nogama dobrodosla. Sad cu laicki prepricati neciju pamet sa srpskog foruma... kak ti se siri maternica, to utjece na donji dio ledja a to se kao prvo osjeti u nogama. Od tud ta bol u nogama. Sad da ne ispada da pisem bedastoce, progooglaj malo  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Sad jos cekamo PinaColadu, Cosmo i jos jednu curu (zaboravila sam ime)... Nadam se da ce se uskoro javiti!

----------


## Cosmo90

Čestitam svim velikim betama! Sad i nama treba veliko Božje čudo da javimo visoke bete. Taman oko Božića. Pišem vam uskoro.

----------


## mimsi

Moja beta je 60. Danas mi je 10dpt dvije rane blastociste od 4 dana. Cini mi se niska...

----------


## NinaDrv

> Moja beta je 60. Danas mi je 10dpt dvije rane blastociste od 4 dana. Cini mi se niska...


Nije ti niska, pogledaj ovu tablicu sa prosječnim vrijednostima bete nakon ovulacije http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...g-rana-trudnoa

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi - dobro je dok je iznad 50! Sad samo neka se dupla!  :Very Happy: 

Nina - ne mogu otvoriti link  :Undecided:

----------


## NinaDrv

http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...g-rana-trudnoa
A sad?

----------


## Sybila

ne, ali sad sam pokušala otići na matičnu stranicu, ne dopušta. mislim da sam se već susrela s tim problemom, nisam nikad uspjela ući na site  :Undecided:

----------


## Yarmmai

ja normalno otvaram taj link

----------


## klamerica

Mimsi, cestitam! Ne brini zbog vrijednosti bete, ona je dobra. Znam kad sam citala za sebe, sjecam se da je pisalo da bi 14 nakon ovulacije  prosjecna vrijednost bete trebala biti 48. Tako da, sve bude okej! Narast ce! Svi smo jedinke za sebe i ne usporedjuj se sa drugima

----------


## Sybila

> ja normalno otvaram taj link


Da, do mog routera i providera je na kraju. gotov offt  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Moja beta je 60. Danas mi je 10dpt dvije rane blastociste od 4 dana. Cini mi se niska...


Čestitam, Mimsi! Ne budi zabrinuta, čekamo duplanje za dva dana! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

*Klamerica* ,* mimsi* čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure! Jao nemogu vam opisat kak se osjecam! Zapravo sam u soku jer o ovome sanjam vise od 4 godine!!! Kad sam vidjela nalaz po izlasku iz bolnice jedva sam susprezala suze, a kad sam dosla kuci plakat vise nisam mogla od soka!  :Smile: 
A opet taj strah da nece bit dobro je uvijek prisutan...
Izvadit cu betu opet u subotu privatno jer cu izludit do ponedjeljka.  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Mimsi čestitam ti draga od srca!!!!!
Meni je danas hormon fsh 24, povisio se od prošlog mjeseca sa 14 čak za 10 jedinica. A ja nisam tad htjela ići, a dr bi me bio primio. Ja pametna rekoh spustiti ce se jos malo kroz mjesec (ref. mjere su do 11). Eto kako da ne, sad cekam poziv od dr. da vidim sto ce reci i mislim da me ovaj mjesec nece primiti. Ljuta sam.

----------


## PinaColada

Oooo drage moje evo mene
Mimsi cestitke
Klamerice Glow Sybila mahanje
Kod mene 13 dnt...neka me mucnina spopala i kazem mm da mi kupi testic (inace se suzdrzavam testova, radim samo betu ali....)
On kupio neki kineski od 12kn(jedino taj nasao) i negativan  :Sad: (((
Eeh nadam se da je ili glupi kineski, ili je rano za test, ili je vecernji urin....
Rekli mi da 5.12. vadim betu....no ja skontala 3.12......jer duuugo mi do ponedjeljka uh....uz Boziju pomoc i drzite mi fige  :Wink:

----------


## glow

@Pina za tebe je pravi odgovor sada, onaj od Klamerice i njena 3 neg. testa! :D
Samo pozitivno i biti će sretno ovaj put!!

----------


## mimsi

Uh Glow, zao mi je zbog fsh! Pa kako je moguce da tako skoci??? Ne razumijem se bas u to...
Pina, ja bas zato nisam ni radila testove. Ali mislim da komotno vec mozes betu!

----------


## mimsi

Cure,jesu normalni bolovi u jajnicima? Evo reze me posteno, pa neznam jel da se veselim il bojim  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

> Oooo drage moje evo mene
> Mimsi cestitke
> Klamerice Glow Sybila mahanje
> Kod mene 13 dnt...neka me mucnina spopala i kazem mm da mi kupi testic (inace se suzdrzavam testova, radim samo betu ali....)
> On kupio neki kineski od 12kn(jedino taj nasao) i negativan (((
> Eeh nadam se da je ili glupi kineski, ili je rano za test, ili je vecernji urin....
> Rekli mi da 5.12. vadim betu....no ja skontala 3.12......jer duuugo mi do ponedjeljka uh....uz Boziju pomoc i drzite mi fige


Pina, sve sto cu ti reci, ne vjeruj testovima!!! Vadi betu! Drzim fige!

----------


## klamerica

> Cure,jesu normalni bolovi u jajnicima? Evo reze me posteno, pa neznam jel da se veselim il bojim


Evo mene u 3 ujutro budne sa bolovima u jajnicima. Najnormalnija stvar! Privikni se! Da, btw., i nesanica ti je normalna stvar  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

> *Klamerica* ,* mimsi* čestitam


Hvala Jolice! Uskoro se i mi veselimo zbog tebe! 2017. bude tvoja godina!

----------


## Sybila

> Cure,jesu normalni bolovi u jajnicima? Evo reze me posteno, pa neznam jel da se veselim il bojim


Jesam ti rekla da ce i tebe rezat  :Razz: 
Jajnici, maternica, noge, sise, ligamenti, koljena (?!?!), zastopan nos - sve u rok sluzbe  :Smile: 

Pina - it's beta time!

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure, lakše mi je sad!  :Smile: 
Ok, onda svi mogući bolovi, dobro mi došli!!!  :Laughing: 

E da, vadila sam tsh sad. Prošlo je dva tjedna od veće doze i nadam se da se počeo spuštat...

----------


## Tola

Čestitam svim curama na dobrim vijestima :Smile:  nama ostalima želim puno sreće i malo nerviranja u novoj godini  :Wink:

----------


## Tola

Ja krećem ponovno u 1 mjesec ali sa dugim protokolom  s obzirom da ovaj prethodni nije polučio očekivani rezultat  (2 js). S obzirom da je dugi protokol prikladniji ženama sa višim AMH,strah me kako ću na to reagirat (AMH 14.2, 35 g). Imate li kakvih iskustava?

----------


## glow

> Uh Glow, zao mi je zbog fsh! Pa kako je moguce da tako skoci??? Ne razumijem se bas u to...
> Pina, ja bas zato nisam ni radila testove. Ali mislim da komotno vec mozes betu!


Ne znam kako je moguće za takav skok - sve je bllo spremno za postupak jer s njim nije bilo prbl od početka godine.
Dr. mi je sinoć odgodio postupak za siječanj, prema očekivanju. Rekao je da se FSH može primiriti jednako kako i skoči i da se ne opterećujem, može biti faza. 
Pokušat ću se balansirati prehranom s kojom sam popustila nakon ljetnog ujednačenja svih hormona. To sam u potpnosti bila mijenjala da sve dovedem u normalu, to jedino mogu i znam da je bilo uspjelo. 

Nadam se pozitivi s njime potkraj mjeseca, molit ću se kao i sve mi  :Smile:  ..


Dotad - čestitke za sve divne vijesti ovdje, cure samo pozitivno i sretno, neka Bog da višestrukog duplanja betica, a mi nadaline i čekalice, hrabro dalje!..

----------


## zeljica

> Ja krećem ponovno u 1 mjesec ali sa dugim protokolom  s obzirom da ovaj prethodni nije polučio očekivani rezultat  (2 js). S obzirom da je dugi protokol prikladniji ženama sa višim AMH,strah me kako ću na to reagirat (AMH 14.2, 35 g). Imate li kakvih iskustava?


Prvo svim curama cestitam na lijepim betama  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

Kakav ti je bio sad protokol? Ja imam 35 g. i prosla sam i dugi (kontraceptivi, menopur, decapeptil) i kratki protokol (menopur i decapeptil bez kontraceptiva)...mislim da imamo i slican AMH...U kratkom sam dobila 11 js, a u dugom 4 js...i sigurno cu sljedeci put predloziti kratki ali sa gonalima, mada vidjecu sta ce dr reci...To nista ne mora da znaci, ali eto kod mene je bila bas velika razlika... :Shock:

----------


## mimsi

Danas je beta 106,3...prekjucer je bila 60

----------


## Sybila

mimsi! čestitam!  :Kiss:  

pina? ima li novosti?

----------


## giulia

Mimsi beta je izvrsna! Ne dupla se ona tocno matematicki ako te to brine. Opusti se i mazi busu ♡

----------


## mimsi

Da, to me brine. Joj Giulia, iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi! 
Hvala, Sybila  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

ma joj nisam znala da te brine to točno duplanje - odgovor je kak je giulia rekla - ne dupla se točno matematički, samo treba biti otprilike dupla  :Smile:  to je to!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mimsi koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## mimsi

16.dan nakon ovulacije.
Joj,cure,jako sam jos oprezna ali trudim se bit optimisticna!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> 16.dan nakon ovulacije.
> Joj,cure,jako sam jos oprezna ali trudim se bit optimisticna!


Neznam mislim da bi trebala bit veca ako se ne varam blastociste su? Kod mene se male bete neslavno zavrsile al ima slučajeva da je i sa manjim betama bilo sve uredu od srca ti zelim da tako bude i tebi!!U ponedjeljak ponavljas?

----------


## mimsi

Bile su rane blastociste. Da, ponavljam u ponedjeljak pa cemo vidjet...hvala ti!

----------


## 1latica

Mimsi, sretno dalje  :Smile: 
Betu nisi radila u istom labosu???
Prvi put nakon ETa mi je gin naglasio da inzistiraju na beti 12-14dpt, ako bude pozitivna za 2 ili 4 dana je ponoviti u ISTOM! labosu.

----------


## glow

> Danas je beta 106,3...prekjucer je bila 60



Draga divno - beta se dupla, to je najvažnije, sretno u pon, izdrži nekako!! ajme znam da nije lako, ja sam uzbuđena s tobom, ali cilj je već ostvaren tak da -  još sam malko!  :štrika:

----------


## PinaColada

Eh jutros vadila betu  :Sad: 
Nalaz pise <1,20
Toliko sam nade ulagala u ovaj put...i pazila se, minimizirala stres, cak sam imala i neke "fine" bolove...mislim etooo prima se....jeste mi 15dnt i u Pragu mi rekli da radim 17dnt nalaz....ne znam ima li smisla ponavljati nalaz?!
Bas sam losa  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Nisam radila u istom labosu,da. Palo mi je i to napamet,da. Ma trudna sam i gotovo! Bit ce sve super!!!! Nedam se!

Pina,zao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Aaa Mimsi trebala si u istom lab vadit,evo ti moj primjer 12 dnt sam vadila betu ona je bila 323 kako sam je trebala vadit u sub a nisam imala di odem na hitnu izvadit kad ono beta 400 i nesto suze tuga,zovem ja dr kaze on zanemari tu betu treba u isti lab vadit ,odem ja u pon u isti lab kad ono beta 2000 i nesto!

----------


## mimsi

Eto vidis!  :Smile: 
Ma otisla sam danas privatno jer nisam mogla cekat do pon za bolnicu. Al u pon cu u bolnici opet  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Ja krećem ponovno u 1 mjesec ali sa dugim protokolom  s obzirom da ovaj prethodni nije polučio očekivani rezultat  (2 js). S obzirom da je dugi protokol prikladniji ženama sa višim AMH,strah me kako ću na to reagirat (AMH 14.2, 35 g). Imate li kakvih iskustava?


Kakav je to dugi protokol? Meni je AMH 21. Isto 35g.

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je pina  :Sad:

----------


## Tola

> Prvo svim curama cestitam na lijepim betama  
> 
> Kakav ti je bio sad protokol? Ja imam 35 g. i prosla sam i dugi (kontraceptivi, menopur, decapeptil) i kratki protokol (menopur i decapeptil bez kontraceptiva)...mislim da imamo i slican AMH...U kratkom sam dobila 11 js, a u dugom 4 js...i sigurno cu sljedeci put predloziti kratki ali sa gonalima, mada vidjecu sta ce dr reci...To nista ne mora da znaci, ali eto kod mene je bila bas velika razlika...


Ja sam ovaj put uzimala 4 ampule menopura dnevno (od 2dc do 8dc,ukupno 28) +3 orgalutrana, dobila 5 folikula i samo 2 js. Obadvije su oplođene ali ništa.  Pretpostavljam da sad slijedi nešto drugačije...nadam se s puno više uspjeha. Ne znam sto uopće predložiti doktoru?

----------


## Tola

> Kakav je to dugi protokol? Meni je AMH 21. Isto 35g.


Dugi protokol se proteže kroz 2 ciklusa i uključuje kontraceptive,kreće se cca 18 dan ciklusa. Kakva si ti dosad iskustva imala?

----------


## AMA

> Eh jutros vadila betu 
> Nalaz pise <1,20
> Toliko sam nade ulagala u ovaj put...i pazila se, minimizirala stres, cak sam imala i neke "fine" bolove...mislim etooo prima se....jeste mi 15dnt i u Pragu mi rekli da radim 17dnt nalaz....ne znam ima li smisla ponavljati nalaz?!
> Bas sam losa


Tako mi je žao!  :Sad:

----------


## zeljica

> Danas je beta 106,3...prekjucer je bila 60


Ne brini, dobra je to beta...meni je vise dr reklo da se ne mora uduplati, bitno da raste za oko 70 %. Bice to sve dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Pina, slusaj one tamo u Pragu i vadi betu 17 dan kako su ti rekli. Ne trci pred rudo! 
Miiiiimssssiiiiii cestitam!!!!!! Wooohoooo!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Eh jutros vadila betu 
> Nalaz pise <1,20
> Toliko sam nade ulagala u ovaj put...i pazila se, minimizirala stres, cak sam imala i neke "fine" bolove...mislim etooo prima se....jeste mi 15dnt i u Pragu mi rekli da radim 17dnt nalaz....ne znam ima li smisla ponavljati nalaz?!
> Bas sam losa


Pina, žao mi je radi negativne bete.
Nema potrebe ponavljati. Drži se.

----------


## mimsi

> Ne brini, dobra je to beta...meni je vise dr reklo da se ne mora uduplati, bitno da raste za oko 70 %. Bice to sve dobro.


Hvala Zeljice!  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Pina bas mi je žao  :Sad: 
Drži se draga.
Klamerice, Mimsi sretno, sretno dalje - divne vijesti i za vas i za nas ostale  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Dugi protokol se proteže kroz 2 ciklusa i uključuje kontraceptive,kreće se cca 18 dan ciklusa. Kakva si ti dosad iskustva imala?


Prvi IVF gonali i orgalutran, 4 js od toga 3 blastociste. Dva vraćena i jedna FET, beta nula.
Drugi IVF menopur i orgalutran, 2 js nikakve kvalitete, jedna vraćena, druga se prestala razvijati, biokemijska.
Treći - sad bi trebala u prvom mjesecu.

----------


## mimsi

353,80  :Very Happy:  Hvala Bogu!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Čestitam Mimsi  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam ti i po treci put mimsi  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Cestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## AMA

Čestitam! Nadam se da si se konačno umirila!  :Smile:  Uživaj u danu!

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure!!  :Smile: 
Jesam, sada mi je puuno lakše!!

Ama, ti danas isto vadiš?

----------


## AMA

Izvadila krv, nalaz očekujem oko 13h!  :Smile:  Mogu zamisliti kako lebdiš!!!

----------


## mimsi

Jao Ama, želim ti ovaj osjećaj uskoro!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

Hvala ti puno  :Kiss:  Kad ćeš ti na UZV?

----------


## mimsi

Evo upravo me naručili 21.12. Dva dana prije rođendana  :Heart:

----------


## giulia

Mimsi predivno!!! Rekoh ti da ne brines ♡
Uzivaj u danasnjem danu jer vec od sutra opet slijedi svakodnevnu strepnja sto, kako, zasto ovo je ili nije....  :Smile:  To su te cari trudnoce  :Wink: 

Ama sretno!!!!

----------


## Yarmmai

Mimsi - čestitam! Super!

----------


## klamerica

Mimsi cestitam!!!!!

----------


## Yarmmai

Ama? Ima li novosti?

----------


## klamerica

Cure, da li je rano sto me ginekolog narucio za pregled 12.12.? To ce mi biti ravno 6 tjedan

----------


## Sybila

Ja idem na 5+5 tako da bi rekla da ne  :Smile:  ali pripremi se da ces morati ici opet za tjedan-dva vidjeti srce, ne mora se vidjet na 6tt.

Ama di si nam?

----------


## Mimi1010

Evo mene sa prvog UZV, kuca srce,sve ok!!!! Idemo dalje, ponovno za dva tjedna.

----------


## Sybila

Jeee mimi! Cestitam! Koji si sad tt?

----------


## AMA

Evo me, cure moje drage!  :Smile:  Najprije nikako do nalaza, masa komplikacija i tehn.problema a onda ono što nikako nisam očekivala: beta 6,7! Zbunjoza totalna! Zvala sam doktora, on misli da se neka mala “trudnoćica“ bila zakačila al nije ostala! Rekao mi je da ipak ponovim prekosutra.

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je ama, bas sam mislila da bude velika beta. Al cim je bilo neko "kacenje", to je dobar znak za dalje. Sto planiras?

----------


## AMA

> Zao mi je ama, bas sam mislila da bude velika beta. Al cim je bilo neko "kacenje", to je dobar znak za dalje. Sto planiras?


Ma pravi si psiholog!  :Smile:  U planovima sam već, naravno, samo da mi utrići ne odgode jako sljedeći ciklus! Moram vam priznati: volja i želja su sad još jače! Hvala vam puno, cure moje! S vama se stvarno ne osjećam usamljeno u ovome!

----------


## mimsi

Žao mi je, Ama.  :Sad:  I ja sam baš imala nekako dobar osjećaj za tebe. Ali kao što Sybila kaže, to je super znak. Sad se zainati i hrabro dalje. Drago mi je što smo tu jedne za druge  :grouphug: 
Ja kad sam prestala s utrićima, mengu sam dobila kroz 2-3 dana, tak da ne brini.

Giulia, Yarmmai, Klamerica, hvala vam!  :Kiss: 

Meni će prvi uzv biti u 7. tjednu, tako da očekujem srčeko tada.  :Smile: 

Mimi1010, drago mi je zbog tvog srčeka!  :Smile:

----------


## Cosmo90

Ženice,nakon transfera osim folne, sto je jos preporučljivo? Nisu mi nista rekli. Ali neka mišljenja da čujem.

----------


## mimsi

Ja pijem i omegu

----------


## zrinkica

Cure da li je koja od vas koristila OVALEAP? 

Ja sam danas bila u petrovoj i uspjeli smo se dogovoriti za kraj 1 mjeseca za prvi ivf. 

ČESTITKE SVIM TRUDNICAMA

----------


## klamerica

Ama, ja polazem sve nade u prekosutra! Nada umire posljednja! 
Mimi u kojem si tjednu?
Cosmo, nakon transfera pila sam (i pijem dalje) folnu, tj. folate, Plibex, c vitamin, pazim da svakodnevno jedem kuhano i frisko, skoro svako jutro zovene sa orasastim plodovima + sjemenke, pijem dosta probiotika i ono za cime sam pocela biti luda je heljda!! Nadam se da ce sve to mojoj bebici pomoci da se razvije i rodi ziva i zdrava

----------


## Tola

> Prvi IVF gonali i orgalutran, 4 js od toga 3 blastociste. Dva vraćena i jedna FET, beta nula.
> Drugi IVF menopur i orgalutran, 2 js nikakve kvalitete, jedna vraćena, druga se prestala razvijati, biokemijska.
> Treći - sad bi trebala u prvom mjesecu.


Ja krećem isto u prvom mjesecu u drugi pokušaj ali ne znam još detalje. Znaš li ti s kojim protokolom ideš? Gonal se svakako pokazao boljim izborom

----------


## Cosmo90

Hvala Klamerice!Krenula sam s Centravit prenatal. Čini mi se da sadrži sve potrebno kako si i navela. Ima dosta folne kiseline, pa cu ovu pojedinačnu izbacit.

----------


## Mimi1010

Meni doktor u VG nije racunao koji sam tjedan jer me vise dolje oni ne vode. Znaci na drugi UZV za dva tjedna idem kod svog izabranog gin..Rekao je doktor u VG da nema potrebe da vise dolazim bzv u Zg. Napidao je "stanje",koju terapiju i dalje koristiti i koje pretrage napraviti.A sve dalje cu onda sa svojim gin.vidjet....

----------


## Mimi1010

Po mojem kak sam u aplikaciju stavila na netu je danas 6+6, a budemo vidli kak ce gin.izracunat.

----------


## klamerica

Mimi, pitala sam zato jer mi je toliko drago sto su kod tebe culi otkucaje bebe! Mene je sad ulovio neki strah da se na mojem uzv nece nista vidjeti. Nadam se da ce panika i strah proci! 
Ne znam kako se ostale cure nose sa tim cekanjem do prvog uzv, ali meni se cini da sam lakse podnosila vrijeme do cekanja bete. Hmmmm

----------


## klamerica

> Hvala Klamerice!Krenula sam s Centravit prenatal. Čini mi se da sadrži sve potrebno kako si i navela. Ima dosta folne kiseline, pa cu ovu pojedinačnu izbacit.


Samo se ti filaj sa vitaminima, ne moze ti naskoditi. Samo umjereno  :Smile:  I seci se puno, ja sam stalno bila u laganom pogonu. A i sada ne zapostavljam tjelovjezbu. Ali skroz laganu naravno

----------


## Mimi1010

Jooj dok sam cekala gore u cekaoni skoro dam pala u nesvijest od uzbudrnja,a nisam spavala od 4h ujutro. Isti strah me ulovio al sam nekako sama sebe uvjeravala da bude sve ok.
Ja ne koristim nikakve vitamine....vidjet cu sto kaze moj gin.,uglavom ako kks pokaze da je sve ok,onda se niti ne proporuca koristit nista osim folne prva 3mj.,tako mi i frendica rekla (njoj njena gin.rekla). Ako se dovoljno raznoliko hranimo onda nisu potrebni....a sad tko bi znao.

----------


## Cosmo90

Da, tesko je znati sto je ispravno. Svakako jesti zdravo, vitamini su dobrodosli. Hvala ti na savjetima klamerica. Neznam koji dan mogu u setnju? Neki kazu miruj, neki kazu kreci se odmah. Prosli transfer sam lezala, nista. Ovaj planiram sve umjereno. Samo neznam kad mogu krenut u šetnju. Bas mi je drago kad vidim da je curama uspjelo i da ce uskoro cuti otkucaje srceka svojih mrvica. A mi cekalice cekamo vase savjete, preporuke.

----------


## klamerica

Cosmo, ja sam setala odmah sljedeci dan od transfera. Ne puno. Ono, laganih 10-15 minuta. Cak i 3 dnt kad sam se doma previjala u bolovima izasla sam van na 10 min hodati. Nigdje nije znanstveno dokazano da lezanje i strogo mirovanje pomaze implantaciji. Citala sam dosta strane int. stranice i svugdje sam naisla na clanke gdje bas kretanje pomaze u implantanciji. Naravno, ne pretjerivati! Ali, preporuca se. Poslusaj svoje tijelo, ako ti veli da je pokretno, pokreni ga. Nista se ne moze dogoditi! 

Mimi, ja cu pasti tri put u nesvjest od uzbudenja do ponedjeljka  :Smile:  A na bolovanju si ili radis?

----------


## Mimi1010

Na bolovanju sam, vec sam od FETa, samo sam sad nakon pozitivne bete promjenila sirfu bolovanja na kompl.u trudnoci. Imam posao sa strankama (je uredski ali stresan jako i uvijek neki pritisak), a toga mi stvarno ne treba.

----------


## Sybila

Jutro svima  :Smile:  trebam pomoc oko jednog "organizacijskog" problema. Kad ste isle na uzv, vi koje koristite utrice, jeste ih popile ili stavile to jutro? Ja ne znam sto da napravim, pa cisto me zanimaju vasa iskustva  :Grin:

----------


## nina977

Ja sam ih vag. stavila..

----------


## Sybila

Hvala nina  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

I ja sam ih stavila...

----------


## sanjka

> Mimsi predivno!!! Rekoh ti da ne brines ♡
> Uzivaj u danasnjem danu jer vec od sutra opet slijedi svakodnevnu strepnja sto, kako, zasto ovo je ili nije....  To su te cari trudnoce 
> 
> Ama sretno!!!!


*giulia* imas pp.

----------


## mimsi

Sybila, sretno sutra!  :Smile: 

Ajme...ja još dva tjedna, pa ko će to dočekat!

----------


## Sybila

Prijavljujem dobar uzv  :Smile:  dva su se primila, ali jedan je super, a drugi je upola manji i dr ne ocekuje da ce se zadrzati. Iskreno sam ocekivala tako nesto pa nisam previse razocarana, ali zao mi je. Nebi bilo niti dobro da ovaj koji jako kasni se zadrzi, veli dr. Glavno da imamo jednog! Uglavnom, slj tjedan idem vidjeti srceko  :Smile:  curke, sad ste vi na redu  :Smile:  mimsi - doci ce brzo, ne brini!

----------


## mimsi

Wau Sybila, čestitiam!!!  :Very Happy:  Žao mi je zbog drugog što je slabiji...jel ti onda zbog toga bila i veća beta, jel?

----------


## nina977

Sybila,čestitam!
Tako je bilo i kod mene,jedan je kasnio od početka i u 9 tt odustao..Bilo mi je teško ali iz medicinskih razloga bolje tako kad od početka nije bilo kako treba
Sad sam 13tt i druga bebica lijepo napreduje :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Mimsi - da, zato je bila visoka beta, odnosno veliki skok  :Smile: 

Nina- zao mi je sto je i tebi bilo tako, ali da, kako kazes - bolje je tako kad u samom pocetku kasni. Glavno da je druga beba super  :Smile:

----------


## AMA

> Prijavljujem dobar uzv  dva su se primila, ali jedan je super, a drugi je upola manji i dr ne ocekuje da ce se zadrzati. Iskreno sam ocekivala tako nesto pa nisam previse razocarana, ali zao mi je. Nebi bilo niti dobro da ovaj koji jako kasni se zadrzi, veli dr. Glavno da imamo jednog! Uglavnom, slj tjedan idem vidjeti srceko  curke, sad ste vi na redu  mimsi - doci ce brzo, ne brini!


Čestitam, Sybila, želim ti urednu trudnoću s minimalno stresa!  :Kiss:

----------


## klamerica

Sybila draga, cestitam! Bas mi je drago zbog tebe! A opet, zao mi je zbog druge bebice... Kako se osjecas?

----------


## Sybila

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Dobro sam, hvala, svi nekako oprezno pitaju, ali stvarno sam ok. Toliko sam valjda bila na iglama i pod stresom i u strahu da nece nicega biti, da mi je ovo olaksanje, makar eto nije idealno.
Kako ste vi? Jel radite? 
Btw, dodjite na trudnocu, imamo tamo lijepu chat temu  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi1010

Sad jedno pitanje,di je ta tema trudnoca? Kad napisem gore u pretragu izbaci mi svasta,hm.

----------


## Sybila

Imas dolje cijeli podforum "trudnoca i porod" pa onda "trudnoca i sve sto ona (do)nosi" i tema strahovi, strepnje, panika...  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Ja krećem isto u prvom mjesecu u drugi pokušaj ali ne znam još detalje. Znaš li ti s kojim protokolom ideš? Gonal se svakako pokazao boljim izborom


Trebala sam ovaj mjesec al nisam dobila pa mi je rekla nek se javim u prvom. Tad će mi reći. Al menopur ne jer mi se nije pokazao dobrim.

----------


## snelly85

Danas napravljen transfer.Jedna mrva 4 stanicna,a jedna 6 stanicna.Drzite nam fige  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Prijavljujem dobar uzv  dva su se primila, ali jedan je super, a drugi je upola manji i dr ne ocekuje da ce se zadrzati. Iskreno sam ocekivala tako nesto pa nisam previse razocarana, ali zao mi je. Nebi bilo niti dobro da ovaj koji jako kasni se zadrzi, veli dr. Glavno da imamo jednog! Uglavnom, slj tjedan idem vidjeti srceko  curke, sad ste vi na redu  mimsi - doci ce brzo, ne brini!


Sybila cestitam!! 
Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Danas napravljen transfer.Jedna mrva 4 stanicna,a jedna 6 stanicna.Drzite nam fige


Snelly to je transfer trodnevnih??
Drzim ti fige na najjace!!!

----------


## snelly85

Hvala Sanjka  :Smile:  Da,trodnevni  :Smile:  Sad drzimo fige  :Smile:  beta za 12 dana,znaci 21.12  :Smile: Sretno nam svima

----------


## klamerica

Snelly sretno!! Drzim fige da dobijes najljepsi Bozicni poklon!

----------


## mimsi

> Danas napravljen transfer.Jedna mrva 4 stanicna,a jedna 6 stanicna.Drzite nam fige


Snelly, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> Hvala cure 
> 
> Dobro sam, hvala, svi nekako oprezno pitaju, ali stvarno sam ok. Toliko sam valjda bila na iglama i pod stresom i u strahu da nece nicega biti, da mi je ovo olaksanje, makar eto nije idealno.
> Kako ste vi? Jel radite? 
> Btw, dodjite na trudnocu, imamo tamo lijepu chat temu


Drago mi je da si dobro.  :Smile: 
Ja sam dobro. Od simptoma imam bolne sise, povremeno pritisak u trtici i kukovima, čudan osjećaj u preponama, skuplja mi se slina, više ne žvačem žvakače ko prije (sumanuto) i tak, povremeno blaga mučnina.
Odlučila sam i dalje raditi jer mi je posao uredski. Vidjet ću što će biti na prvom uzv-u pa ću odlučiti što dalje. I tako...uglavnom, još zapravo ne vjerujem da sam stvarno trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Snelly drzim veelike  :fige:  sad bez stresa i polako  :Smile:  
Mimsi, znam kako ti je. Totalno mi je cudno izgovoriti "trudna sam". Nespojivo. Ali bolje da se naviknes  :Wink:

----------


## Cosmo90

Snelly85 sretno! Taj tjedan ce nam biti napet. Navijamo za velike tete bete. A vama trudnicama sretno na ultrazvuku. Uživajte u slušanju najljepšeg zvuka, otkucaju srca Vaših najmilijih.

----------


## snelly85

Hvala cure  :Smile:  
Kaj mislite jel prerano za vadit betu 12.dnt?
Tak su mi napisali da vadim ali meni se cini da ke to prerano s obzirom da su mrve bile 4 i 6 stanicne?

----------


## giulia

Snelly za betu nije prerano. S testovima je druga prica, ali beta ce 12dnt reci svoje. SRETNO!!!

----------


## snelly85

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Cure kako ste? Tko nam vadi betu skoro? Kak se držite? Ima kakvih lijepih prijavaka?  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

Kako su nam trudnice?  :Smile:  Curama koje cekaju betu punooo srece. Klamerice kada ono ides na uzv? Ja sam jedan dan ok, drugi nisam, i tako...svadjam se sama sa sobom...  :Sad:

----------


## Cosmo90

Sybila, uskoro ja vadim betu. Lagana nervoza vlada. Simptomi krenuli prošli tjedan, mučnina lagano, probadanje, vrtoglavica, glavobolja. Danas nista osim glavobolje.Samo molim Boga da Beta bude velika.
Zeljica,punnooo hvallaaaa. I ja zelim sve najbolje svim curama koje čekaju betu. A isto tako našim trudnicama, da imaju najljepši Bozic!

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro cure! Jucer sam izvadila betu koja iznosi <0,100. Fet. Jucer je bio 8 dnt. Povod vađenja je bio test, koji sam radila jucer ujutro i vidjela je druga jako jako svijetla crta. Veselju nije bilo kraja. No sinoć, šok i nevjerica. Držim se još toga da je možda ipak bio rano. A opet, nije mi jasan test, pa Beta. Regularno vađenje je 19.10.-20.10. Molim pomoć, utjehu. Bilo što. Dali je moguće da ce Beta narasti?


Cosmo koji si ovo test radila u proslom fetu??

Da ti ovaj fet bude uspjesan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno!!!

----------


## Cosmo90

Sanjka, mislim da je bio neki kineski. Onda sam otišla vaditi betu. I nisam gubila nadu, radila sam jos 4 CB. Uglavnom digitalni. I bili su negativni.Sada nisam radila. Odlučila sam da necu, ali ne mogu izdržati. Nekako si mislim da ga već mogu napraviti 10dnt. Onda bi svakako već trebao pokazati. Nisam ni sama pametna. Ali vrag mi nije dao mira, pa sam išla testirati preko LH trakica. Negdje sam naišla da su LH hormon i Beta, povezane u lancu. 24 dc trakica je bila pozitivna. Štoperica je bila prije 2 tjedna.Iako to nista ne mora značiti. I jos bi uključila bol u donjem dijelu kičme koji je krenuo negdje 4dnt. Vidjet cemo. Vratili su dvije blastociste.

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka, mislim da je bio neki kineski. Onda sam otišla vaditi betu. I nisam gubila nadu, radila sam jos 4 CB. Uglavnom digitalni. I bili su negativni.Sada nisam radila. Odlučila sam da necu, ali ne mogu izdržati. Nekako si mislim da ga već mogu napraviti 10dnt. Onda bi svakako već trebao pokazati. Nisam ni sama pametna. Ali vrag mi nije dao mira, pa sam išla testirati preko LH trakica. Negdje sam naišla da su LH hormon i Beta, povezane u lancu. 24 dc trakica je bila pozitivna. Štoperica je bila prije 2 tjedna.Iako to nista ne mora značiti. I jos bi uključila bol u donjem dijelu kičme koji je krenuo negdje 4dnt. Vidjet cemo. Vratili su dvije blastociste.


Draga nemoj raditi te lh trakice jel nisu pouzdane...pusti to sad.
One jesu povezane i to sve stoji sto si napisala.
Test mozes vec napraviti ako zelis ili betu. Ako je doslo do implantacije pokazat ce jedno i drugo.

----------


## Cosmo90

Tako sam si i mislila. Nisam se držala toga. Da, napraviti cu test,a onda izvaditi betu. Svima koji čekaju zelim visoke bete!

----------


## sanjka

> Tako sam si i mislila. Nisam se držala toga. Da, napraviti cu test,a onda izvaditi betu. Svima koji čekaju zelim visoke bete!


Samo da znas da je u biti najbolji i najpouzdaniji Gravignos ultra.
Oko 60-ak kn dodje....cb bas ne volimo i nisu se pokazali tocni pogotovo Compact. Mozda eventualno digitalni  :Wink:

----------


## Cosmo90

Hvala na preporuci. Tu stvarno čovjek jako puno dozna. Nova sam u svemu, pa se tesko snalazim. Ali kupim njega i javim rezultat. Iako se ne nadam dobrom. Imam osjecaj da vještica kuca na vrata.

----------


## klamerica

Cure, u meni kuca srceko! 6 tt. Prekrasan ali cudan osjecaj! Jos uvijek nisam svega svjesna. Jos ne vjerujem da sam trudna! Jednoatavno ne vjerujem i nikako da mi to sjedne u glavu. 
Vidim da je gore rasprava o testovima. Ne raditi test prije bete! Ucite na mojem primjeru! 
Cosmo, i ja sam mislila da cu procuriti svaki cas i jos je k tome test bio negativan a gledaj me sada! 
Zeljice, znam kako ti je  :Smile:  
Hvala vam cure na svemu! Molim Boga za sve vas!

----------


## Cosmo90

Klamerice, uljepšala si mi dan! Zelim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta! Mislim da nema ljepše sreće. I nadam se da cemo i mi svi jednom doživjeti taj osjecaj. 
Jao, bas me prati danas osjecaj da stiže vještica. Sudeći po štoperici, sutra bi trebala zakucati na vrata. Ali sam pod utrogestanom, mozda se oduži. Ili bude pozitivno. Ajde curke, pisete, budimo podrska jedna drugoj. Meni stalno mm govori da sam čudna, da nisam normalna. Ili pms ili se događa čudo. Ha ha ha !

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, u meni kuca srceko! 6 tt. Prekrasan ali cudan osjecaj! Jos uvijek nisam svega svjesna. Jos ne vjerujem da sam trudna! Jednoatavno ne vjerujem i nikako da mi to sjedne u glavu. 
> Vidim da je gore rasprava o testovima. Ne raditi test prije bete! Ucite na mojem primjeru! 
> Cosmo, i ja sam mislila da cu procuriti svaki cas i jos je k tome test bio negativan a gledaj me sada! 
> Zeljice, znam kako ti je  
> Hvala vam cure na svemu! Molim Boga za sve vas!


Cestitam!!!
Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Klamerice, čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: 

Cosmo, tvoji simptomi zvuče obećavajuće, želim ti veeeeliku betu!  :Smile: 

Željice, vjerujem da ti je teško...žao mi je što to prolaziš...ali vjerujem da će idući put biti bingo!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

zeljice, znam da je teško sada, daj si vremena i nema veze što si sad tako a sad onako - nikako drukčije niti ne možeš biti. a sljedeći put će možda donijeti super vijesti pa ćemo i tebi čestitati  :Smile:  

klamerice- čestitam! joj kako mi je drago vidjeti da kuca srčeko, kad se sjetim kako si se zeznula s onim cb, uh. sad neka sve ide školski i dosadno do dana d. kad ti je termin? mi smo tu negdje, dan dva razlike mislim  :Smile:  

cosmo - kad vadiš? želim ti veliku i lijepu betu! 

ja sam svakako. ujutro mučnine, popodne i navečer bolovi i mučnine. problem mi je piškenje, poslije moram ležati jer me dosta boli. prilično sam iscrpljena od bolova i nespavanja. endometrioza  :cupakosu:  svaki put kad se uljuljkam u neki osjećaj da sam trudna i da će to sve biti ok, samu sebe isprepadam idejom da još nisam čula srce, pa možda je embrij bio premali, pa što ako, što ako, što ako. samo da čujemo srčeko u četvrtak  :fige:  ali uza sve simptome koji me peru na najjače, teško je ne znati da sam trudna  :Laughing:

----------


## Cosmo90

Po otpusnom pismu u ponedjeljak. Nisam pametna, da idem u petak ili stvarno cekam pon. Da, i mene prati mučnina. I vrtoglavica. Mozda je to sve moja psiha i umišljeni simptomi. Sybila, neeee! Sad uživaj! Sve je super. Srčeko već kuca i svi se veselimo četvrtku da nam javis osjecaj. Mazi trbuh i budi najsretnija zena.
Zeljica, tocno znam kako ti je. Nisam prosla puno puta. Samo kad čitam koliko vas je to prolazilo godinama niste gubile nadu.Okusila sam to dva puta i cijeli svijet mi je pao. Trebalo mi je vremena, ali nisam odustala. Svaki put do sad sam razmišljala kad idem ponovo. I upravo sada si slazem u glavi kad krećem ponovo, iako jos nista nije potvrđeno. Jako mi je zao. Ali doci ce i naše vrijeme, ne smijemo gubiti nadu-nikada.

----------


## Sybila

Ponedjeljak ti je 14 dnt? Blastice ili? Sorry, nisam zapamtila, a sad ne mogu naći nigdje  :Smile:

----------


## Cosmo90

Da, 14dnt. Blastice. Fet

----------


## Sybila

Draga moja, možeš ti bez beda vaditi već i 9dnt, ona se tada već mora pokazati.  :Smile:  Sve nakon toga će biti samo veća beta  :Smile:

----------


## Cosmo90

Molim Boga za sve cekalice. I za naše dušice kojima ovaj put nije uspjelo. Javim krajem tjedna u koju skupinu se uključujem, onu koja čeka ponovni ET ili onu trudničku. Hvala Vam cure na savjetima!

----------


## sanjka

> Po otpusnom pismu u ponedjeljak. Nisam pametna, da idem u petak ili stvarno cekam pon. Da, i mene prati mučnina. I vrtoglavica. Mozda je to sve moja psiha i umišljeni simptomi. Sybila, neeee! Sad uživaj! Sve je super. Srčeko već kuca i svi se veselimo četvrtku da nam javis osjecaj. Mazi trbuh i budi najsretnija zena.
> Zeljica, tocno znam kako ti je. Nisam prosla puno puta. Samo kad čitam koliko vas je to prolazilo godinama niste gubile nadu.Okusila sam to dva puta i cijeli svijet mi je pao. Trebalo mi je vremena, ali nisam odustala. Svaki put do sad sam razmišljala kad idem ponovo. I upravo sada si slazem u glavi kad krećem ponovo, iako jos nista nije potvrđeno. Jako mi je zao. Ali doci ce i naše vrijeme, ne smijemo gubiti nadu-nikada.


Onda mozes u subotu vaditi prvu betu i u pon.ponovis i javis njima. Samo ako ces privatno vaditi betu prije vec ides u lab pitaj dal subotom vade i daju rezultate isti dan jer ne rade betu svi subotom.

----------


## Cosmo90

Sanjka, puno hvala. Idem privatno vaditi. Prošli transfer sam
Vadila u cet, pa u subotu.kada sam zvala rekli su da su im za subotu gotovi nalazi kroz sat i pol. Tako je i bilo, jos i prije.Samo se mora doci dosta rano.

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka, puno hvala. Idem privatno vaditi. Prošli transfer sam
> Vadila u cet, pa u subotu.kada sam zvala rekli su da su im za subotu gotovi nalazi kroz sat i pol. Tako je i bilo, jos i prije.Samo se mora doci dosta rano.


Super...znaci mozes onda u taj labos opet ici.

----------


## Cosmo90

Prijavljujem + na testu! Molim sad Boga za betu. Cure hvala na savjetima!

----------


## mimsi

Aaaaa Cosmo suuuper!! Čestitam i vjerujem u veeeliku betu!  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

Cosmo, ceatitam! Bas sam sretna zbog tebe! Cuvaj se! <3

----------


## Sybila

Cosmo cestitam! To je sad vec velika beta sigurno :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem ipak 2 srca, onaj mali se ne da, uporna neka djeca  :Grin:

----------


## sanjka

> Cosmo cestitam! To je sad vec velika beta sigurno
> 
> Ja prijavljujem ipak 2 srca, onaj mali se ne da, uporna neka djeca


Ajme Sybila prekrasno  :Smile:  
Zato te sve tako i boli jer su dva srceka pa se sve siri a i tvoja endo radi svoje.

----------


## sanjka

> Prijavljujem + na testu! Molim sad Boga za betu. Cure hvala na savjetima!


Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> Cosmo cestitam! To je sad vec velika beta sigurno
> 
> Ja prijavljujem ipak 2 srca, onaj mali se ne da, uporna neka djeca


Sybila, prekrasno! Čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yarmmai

Cosmo čestitam!
Sybila - ti si mi najfascinantnija priča ovdje! zamrznuti, odmrznuti, zamrznuti, odmrznuti, 2 kom, 1 srce, 2 srca.. Ja nekako vjerujem, da će takvi borci doći do kraja sretno i uz glasan krik! Stvarno ti želim da ti što prije popuste trudničke tegobe i da dalje sve bude lako i uz osmjeh!

----------


## Cosmo90

Cure hvala vam od srca. Vidjet cemo sto Beta kaze. 
Sybila - čestitam i nek samo kucaju!! Maleni borci. Prekrasna vijest. Čudo!

----------


## Sybila

Hvala vam puno cure, ne bi ja to tako dobro psihički podnijela bez vas  :Smile:  da, baš je bilo sve ovo kao neka luda vožnja u disneylandu  :Grin:  nadam i ja da će dalje biti sve ok. čak me i bolovi popuštaju, našla sam neki ritam piškenja i ležanja  :Laughing:  koji mi je život učinio bitno lakšim. inače, već imam trbuh, hlače mogu zakopčati samo u svojoj glavi, primjetno je veći nego prošli tjedan. 
vama svima želim ipak malo mirniju vožnju, ali s istim lijepim ishodom  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

> Cosmo cestitam! To je sad vec velika beta sigurno
> 
> Ja prijavljujem ipak 2 srca, onaj mali se ne da, uporna neka djeca


Sybila, prekrasna vijest! Joj kak lijepo! Ma ti si cudo jedno! Cuvaj se, pazi, mazi!!!!

----------


## AMA

Čestitam, Cosmo! I tebi, Sybila! Odavno nešto ljepše i čudesnije nisam čula! Sretno vam bilo, mali veliki borci!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## zeljica

> Cure, u meni kuca srceko! 6 tt. Prekrasan ali cudan osjecaj! Jos uvijek nisam svega svjesna. Jos ne vjerujem da sam trudna! Jednoatavno ne vjerujem i nikako da mi to sjedne u glavu. 
> Vidim da je gore rasprava o testovima. Ne raditi test prije bete! Ucite na mojem primjeru! 
> Cosmo, i ja sam mislila da cu procuriti svaki cas i jos je k tome test bio negativan a gledaj me sada! 
> Zeljice, znam kako ti je  
> Hvala vam cure na svemu! Molim Boga za sve vas!


Zelim ti jednu ugodnu, mirnu trudnocu!!! Bas mi je drago! Uzivaj u svakom danu.  :Very Happy:  Drago mi je i zbog ostalih cura koje su postale trudnice, a ostalima, koje cekaju, kao i sebi, zelim da nam iduca godina donese bebice.  :Smile:

----------


## zeljica

> Cosmo cestitam! To je sad vec velika beta sigurno
> 
> Ja prijavljujem ipak 2 srca, onaj mali se ne da, uporna neka djeca


Cestitam za dva srculenceta!!!

----------


## Mala0209

Pozdrav cure, sad sam se tek ukljucila. Danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera, na utrogestanu sam 3x200, jucer sam imala bolove kao da cu procuriti svaki tren. Smedji iscjedak imam vec 3 dana, a betu mi je raditi tek 20.12. Da li je neka od vas imala slicne simptome?

----------


## klamerica

> Zelim ti jednu ugodnu, mirnu trudnocu!!! Bas mi je drago! Uzivaj u svakom danu.  Drago mi je i zbog ostalih cura koje su postale trudnice, a ostalima, koje cekaju, kao i sebi, zelim da nam iduca godina donese bebice.


Zeljice, sljedeca godina je tvoja! Navijam za tebe svim srcem!

----------


## klamerica

> Pozdrav cure, sad sam se tek ukljucila. Danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera, na utrogestanu sam 3x200, jucer sam imala bolove kao da cu procuriti svaki tren. Smedji iscjedak imam vec 3 dana, a betu mi je raditi tek 20.12. Da li je neka od vas imala slicne simptome?


Svi simptomi koje opisujes su normalni za vrijeme nakon transfera. I ja sam imala bolove u jajnicima ko da cu svaki cas procuriti. I pretpostavljam da si napuhnuta...? Smedji iscjedak nisam imala ali koliko sam citala po forumu simptome drugih cura, to je isto normalno. Moja bliska kolegica je imala smedji iscjedak nekoliko dana nt a pratio ju je i do vadjenja bete koja je bila pozitivna  :Smile: 
U to vrijeme nt mislim da su svi simptomi normalni, sto zbog utrogestana, sto zbog moguce implantancije, hormoni rade svoje.
Prije bete ionako ne mozes nista znati. 
Sretno!!!!! Javi nalaz bete! Drzim palceve za sretan ishod!

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav cure, sad sam se tek ukljucila. Danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera, na utrogestanu sam 3x200, jucer sam imala bolove kao da cu procuriti svaki tren. Smedji iscjedak imam vec 3 dana, a betu mi je raditi tek 20.12. Da li je neka od vas imala slicne simptome?


Mala nadam se da je smedjarenje od implantacije.
Kakvi embriji su ti vraceni?
Jeste isli na kraju u Sloveniju u postupak?

----------


## Mala0209

> Svi simptomi koje opisujes su normalni za vrijeme nakon transfera. I ja sam imala bolove u jajnicima ko da cu svaki cas procuriti. I pretpostavljam da si napuhnuta...? Smedji iscjedak nisam imala ali koliko sam citala po forumu simptome drugih cura, to je isto normalno. Moja bliska kolegica je imala smedji iscjedak nekoliko dana nt a pratio ju je i do vadjenja bete koja je bila pozitivna 
> U to vrijeme nt mislim da su svi simptomi normalni, sto zbog utrogestana, sto zbog moguce implantancije, hormoni rade svoje.
> Prije bete ionako ne mozes nista znati. 
> Sretno!!!!! Javi nalaz bete! Drzim palceve za sretan ishod!


Hvala ti na odgovoru, nadam se pozitivnom ishodu  :Smile:  javim rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Mala0209

> Mala nadam se da je smedjarenje od implantacije.
> Kakvi embriji su ti vraceni?
> Jeste isli na kraju u Sloveniju u postupak?


Sanjka da, isli smo u Sloveniju, vracena mi je samo jedna morula peti dan, jer je samo ta prezivila od 5 oplodjenih js. Izgleda da mi terapija nije bas odgovarala pa su js bile losije kvalitete. Al eto nadam se kad je prezivila toliko da ce i dalje do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka da, isli smo u Sloveniju, vracena mi je samo jedna morula peti dan, jer je samo ta prezivila od 5 oplodjenih js. Izgleda da mi terapija nije bas odgovarala pa su js bile losije kvalitete. Al eto nadam se kad je prezivila toliko da ce i dalje do kraja


Mozes ti i betu ranije raditi ako zelis prije znati na cemu si.
To je ipak morula i 11 i 12 dnt je u redu za betu odraditi.
Kakvu si terapiju imala?

----------


## Mala0209

> Mozes ti i betu ranije raditi ako zelis prije znati na cemu si.
> To je ipak morula i 11 i 12 dnt je u redu za betu odraditi.
> Kakvu si terapiju imala?


Puregon 200 i Orgalutran, s tim da mi je punkcija bila tek 13.dan. Ciklus mi je inace 27-28 dana, tako da me ovaj iscjedak malo zabrinuo bas dan prije nego "trebam" dobiti stvari. U pon planiram napraviti betu pa cemo viditi..

----------


## sanjka

> Puregon 200 i Orgalutran, s tim da mi je punkcija bila tek 13.dan. Ciklus mi je inace 27-28 dana, tako da me ovaj iscjedak malo zabrinuo bas dan prije nego "trebam" dobiti stvari. U pon planiram napraviti betu pa cemo viditi..


Nema to veze sto ti je na 13 -ti dan bila punkcija.
Kad ides u postupak onda ne mozes porediti tvoj prirodni ciklus i ciklus u kojem si stimulirana. Meni punkcija bude 14, 15 dc a imam cikluse tako kao i ti.
Ja vise volim Gonale...al dobro sto je tu je.
Mislim da je kod Sybile bila blastica i morula i ima dva srceka  :Smile:  

Javit ce se Sybila sutra sigurno.

----------


## Sybila

> Pozdrav cure, sad sam se tek ukljucila. Danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera, na utrogestanu sam 3x200, jucer sam imala bolove kao da cu procuriti svaki tren. Smedji iscjedak imam vec 3 dana, a betu mi je raditi tek 20.12. Da li je neka od vas imala slicne simptome?


Hej Mala  :Smile: 
Nemoj se puno brinuti, samo se opusti i nadaj  :Smile:  ja sam ti s bemfolom s 8 js na uzv spala na 2 koje su se uspjesno dijelile i koje su vracene jedna kao blastica i jedna morula. Obje su se primile i rastu, imam dva srceka. Tako da tvoja morula ima sasvim ok sanse  :Smile:  ja sam vadila betu 9dnt, s obzirom da je morula, u pon ces sigurno znati, a mozes i ranije. Inace, i ja sam imala punkciju dosta kasno, to nista ne znaci, svatko ima svoj ritam.
Sto se tice bolova -  bila sam u bolovima, od nekih normalnih do ful gadnih, bila sam i tu dosla panicarit da sigurno m dolazi. Istina, smedjarenje nisam imala, ali velik broj cura jest, i to je jako individualno. Cak ti je i krvarenje moguce, nemoj prestajat s terapijom ak slucajno prokrvaris, a prije bete.

Zelim ti lijepu veliku betu! Pokusaj sto manje analizirati simptome, jer su pms i t gotovo jednaki po simptomima i uzasno je tesko znati sto je sto. Drzi se i javi rezultate!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala0209

Hvala cure  :Smile:  samo pozitivno do kraja, nema druge  :Wink: 
Sybila drago mi je cuti za tvoja dva srceka <3 <3
Javim u pon rezultate bete  :Kiss:

----------


## snelly85

Mala,samo pozitivno.Ja sam imala transfer 4 i 6 stanicnog embrija i betu trebam vadit 21.12   :Smile: 
Meni je danas 7.dnt,lagani pritisak dolje,a cice bole vwc danima.
Za cice sam sigurna da je od duphastona
Ma vise uopce necu proucavat simptome jer kad sam na ovoj terapiji sve jw cudno.
Ovaj mjesec bude stvarno napet.
Drzim nam svima fige  :Smile: 
Sybila tvoj scenarij mi je ko iz nekog bozicnog filma .
Nestvarno lijepo  :Smile: 
I zelim upornim malcima i sretnij mami sve najbolje

----------


## Iva86

Pozdrav cure..
Evo da se i ja ovdje upišem.. danas sam imala ET  jedne blastociste i sada sljedi čekanje do bete.. Želim Vam svima puno strpljenja dok čekate  i velike bete...

----------


## Mala0209

Evo samo da javim, smedarenje je nazalost bilo pred mengu, jutros dobila  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,meni danas 8.dnt 3 dan,4 i 6 stanicni.
Popodne sam vidjela svjetlosmedi iscjedak  :Sad: 
Nije prerano za mengu? Pijem i duphastone,jel moguce dobit mengu pod duphastonima ?
Prisutno je i lagano pikanje i povremeni pritisak  :Sad:

----------


## antony34

Snelly nemoj nista raditi probaj cim vise odmarati. Mozda tk je to od implatacije. Samo miruj.

----------


## snelly85

Antony34 ja nisam uzela bolovanje,radim od 3.dnt.
Nisam pametna,beta je tek 21.12.
Mislim da sa implantacija nema veze sa mirovanjem.
Nikad nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje pa ni ne znam kak to izgleda ?!

----------


## sanjka

> Cure,meni danas 8.dnt 3 dan,4 i 6 stanicni.
> Popodne sam vidjela svjetlosmedi iscjedak 
> Nije prerano za mengu? Pijem i duphastone,jel moguce dobit mengu pod duphastonima ?
> Prisutno je i lagano pikanje i povremeni pritisak


Snelly to kod tebe mi zvuci bas obecavajuce. 8 dnt trodnevnih i svijetlo smedji iscjedak mi zvuci kao implantacijsko. Obicno i je tako nekako od 5 do 8, 9 dnt implantacija.
Moguce je dobit mengu preko duphastona. Ja osobno nisam al ima cura koje jesu. 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Sanjka,nadam se  :Smile: 
Javim se sa novostima u sri  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Snelly, ja sam 10dpt imala rozo smeđi iscjedak, cijeli taj dan sam ležala, doslovno krevet-wc. 11dpt samo smeđe i + na testu (na avataru je slika). 12dpt je beta bila 400. 
Odmah nakon ETa sam imala osjećaj da menga stiže i tako do 7tt. Ne moraš čekati 21, ako si trudna beta će već sutra pokazati nešto.  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Snelly, ja sam 10dpt imala rozo smeđi iscjedak, cijeli taj dan sam ležala, doslovno krevet-wc. 11dpt samo smeđe i + na testu (na avataru je slika). 12dpt je beta bila 400. 
> Odmah nakon ETa sam imala osjećaj da menga stiže i tako do 7tt. Ne moraš čekati 21, ako si trudna beta će već sutra pokazati nešto.  Sretno


Latice jesi ti isla betu vaditi 12 ili 13 dnt.??
Blastice ili trodnevni embriji??

----------


## Kataleya

Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu. Čitam vaša iskustva i saosjećam sa svima...meni je 15.12. odrađen ET.  Imala sam temp. 37...ova tri dana, bolovi ubodni prolazni u materici, jutros stomak bolio i skoro proliv. Pokušavam da ustanovim simptome. Vraćena su mi 2 predivne blastociste na 5-ti dan.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bok cure. Evo iza nas jedna biokemijska iz feta u 8 mj i sad u prvom idemo ponovno u postupak. Posto sam vidjela da ima cura sa hipotireozom mene zanima posto sam u petak vadila tsh i rezultat je 4.11 dali ce mi zbog toga odgodit postupak? Dali ste bile u takvoj situaciji i svejedno isle u postupak ili su vam odgodili? Znam da je idealno oko 1-2 da bude tsh. Cekalicama drzim palceve da budu ljepe velike bete.

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu. Čitam vaša iskustva i saosjećam sa svima...meni je 15.12. odrađen ET.  Imala sam temp. 37...ova tri dana, bolovi ubodni prolazni u materici, jutros stomak bolio i skoro proliv. Pokušavam da ustanovim simptome. Vraćena su mi 2 predivne blastociste na 5-ti dan.


Kataleya dobro na dosla  :Smile:  
Vjerojatno si pokupila nekakvu crijevnu virozu.
Ako se proljev pogorsa onda odi u apoteku pa vidi dal smijes uopce sto piti. Do tad uzimaj dosta tekucine i dvopek. Al u svakom slucaju ovo nije uopce visoka temperatura pa ju ne treba ni spustati. Lupocet smijes piti. Tempetatura se spusta ako bude 38. Test mozes vec oko 8, 9 dnt raditi jer su u pitanju blastice!!!
Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Bok cure. Evo iza nas jedna biokemijska iz feta u 8 mj i sad u prvom idemo ponovno u postupak. Posto sam vidjela da ima cura sa hipotireozom mene zanima posto sam u petak vadila tsh i rezultat je 4.11 dali ce mi zbog toga odgodit postupak? Dali ste bile u takvoj situaciji i svejedno isle u postupak ili su vam odgodili? Znam da je idealno oko 1-2 da bude tsh. Cekalicama drzim palceve da budu ljepe velike bete.


A jel uzimas terapiju vec nekakvu za tsh??
Kad se planira postupak??

----------


## 1latica

Kako čovjek brzo zaboravi, sanjka 13 dpt trodnevnih beta je bila 400.
Kataleya sretno, ako uzimaš nekakav progesteron, on zna povećati temperaturu. Na simptome ne obraćaj pažnju, ukupno sam imala 3 ETa i uvijek imala simptome:evo menga stiže, a dva puta bila trudna.
BB mene s TSH 3.6 nisu pustili na IVF, srećom nakon mjesec ipo dana eutitoksa pao je na 1,6. I danas ga uzimama, hormoni idealni od 1,2-1,5.

----------


## sanjka

> Kako čovjek brzo zaboravi, sanjka 13 dpt trodnevnih beta je bila 400.
> Kataleya sretno, ako uzimaš nekakav progesteron, on zna povećati temperaturu. Na simptome ne obraćaj pažnju, ukupno sam imala 3 ETa i uvijek imala simptome:evo menga stiže, a dva puta bila trudna.
> BB mene s TSH 3.6 nisu pustili na IVF, srećom nakon mjesec ipo dana eutitoksa pao je na 1,6. I danas ga uzimama, hormoni idealni od 1,2-1,5.


Hahaha jesi vidila  :Wink:  
Ma bitno je da si ti a i bebica dobro...
Koji si tjedan vec, leti vrijeme!!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Da uzimam vec 8 godina euthirox i uvijek su nalazi bili ok. Planiram pocet uzimat terapiju 30.12 i negdje 17 ili 18 bi trebao biti transfer. Dali je moguce da mi je tsh tako skocio od stresa jer sam u zadnje vrijeme jako pod stresom. A bit ce da trebam cekat sutra do vidim sta ce reci doktor...

----------


## sanjka

> Da uzimam vec 8 godina euthirox i uvijek su nalazi bili ok. Planiram pocet uzimat terapiju 30.12 i negdje 17 ili 18 bi trebao biti transfer. Dali je moguce da mi je tsh tako skocio od stresa jer sam u zadnje vrijeme jako pod stresom. A bit ce da trebam cekat sutra do vidim sta ce reci doktor...


Naravno da je moguce od stresa.
Ma budes ti to dovela u red do tad.
Vidi sto ce ti sutra reci al mislim da ce ti povisiti terapiju i trebalo bi to kroz 2-3 tj.se spustit. Bar je kod mene bilo tako.
Bit ce to u redu sve  :Wink:  
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Sanjka danas sam 16+3, meni nekako vrime stoji.
BB, svakako vidi s MPO gin da li ćeš smjeti s tolikim TSH u postupak. Kad se uzima stimulacija zna TSH još skočiti, al dr će znati najbolje što i kako  dalje.

----------


## Kataleya

Hvala Vam. Pada mi da radim Betu 30.12. Ali mislim da ću uraditi i 9-og dana test kući. Pijem Aspirin, Folacin, Siofor zbog hiperinsulinemije i stavljam utrogestan 3x200 mg. 
Nadam se najboljem...

----------


## snelly85

Kataleya,drzim fige da veselo udes u novu godinu  :Smile: 
To je bio transfer blastica?

----------


## Kataleya

Jeste, Snelly. 2 blastice na 5-ti dan. Ali smrzlići, nisam odmah radila ET zbog hiperstimulacije, nakon 4 ciklusa. Imam još 2x2  blastice.  Bojim se zbog ovog virusa. Imam 37 temperaturu konstantno od transfera. I od juče i proliv. Izgleda stomačni virus. Ne znam, najgore isčekivanje...

----------


## Lili1008

Pozdrav svima..nova sam na forumu..
Moja 2 AIH i 4 IVF..nisu bili s pozitivnim ishodom.prije dva dana sam vadila betu..4.3...opet nista.brzo sam otresla suze i odmah se spremam za novi pokusaj..puno sreca svima..

----------


## Kataleya

Hvala najljepše...Brine me da li imam virus stomačni...i da li mi to može uticati na pozitivan ishod!?

----------


## antonija15

> Pozdrav svima. Nova sam na forumu. Čitam vaša iskustva i saosjećam sa svima...meni je 15.12. odrađen ET.  Imala sam temp. 37...ova tri dana, bolovi ubodni prolazni u materici, jutros stomak bolio i skoro proliv. Pokušavam da ustanovim simptome. Vraćena su mi 2 predivne blastociste na 5-ti dan.


sviđaju mi se tvoji simptomi,ja sam ti isto 5.dnt imala bolove u trbuhu i proljev.test mi 8.dan bio negativan a beta 10. dan pozitivna.ako misliš raditi test kupi neki osjetljivi.ja svoj prvi kupila u DM-u neki skroz jeftini i bio negativan,sljedeći dan intim plus bio pozitivan

----------


## Kataleya

Antonija15, iz tvojih usta u Božije uši, kako kažu! Hvalaaa...daće Bog! Danas mi je 4 dan od transfera. Ako računam da je 15-og na dan vraćanja bio nulti...Popijem čašu vode, cineđene pomorandže, ja osjetim pritisak i ubrzo moram u toalet da piškim. Inače, ne znam koliko je OK puta dnevno da se mokri, ali imam osjećaj da idem češće.

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav cure..
> Evo da se i ja ovdje upišem.. danas sam imala ET  jedne blastociste i sada sljedi čekanje do bete.. Želim Vam svima puno strpljenja dok čekate  i velike bete...


Iva saljem vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danas si 4 dan nakon transfera.
Kad su ti rekli betu da vadis??

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav svima..nova sam na forumu..
> Moja 2 AIH i 4 IVF..nisu bili s pozitivnim ishodom.prije dva dana sam vadila betu..4.3...opet nista.brzo sam otresla suze i odmah se spremam za novi pokusaj..puno sreca svima..


Lili  :Sad:  
Gdje ste u postupku??
Sretno dalje!!!!

----------


## Iva86

> Iva saljem vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Danas si 4 dan nakon transfera.
> Kad su ti rekli betu da vadis??


trebala bi vadit betu 29.12., mislim radit test u subotu ili izvaditi betu privatno, iz Zagreba sam pa se nadam da će u subotu na badnjak raditi laboratori.... ET je bio u petak 16.12., vraćena mi je jedna bc. 5 dan ... Možda je malo rano al ubit će me ovo ćekanje  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Kataleya

Ivka, ja i ti smo iste...meni transfer rađen 15-og...30-og Beta...tj. slične... Danas malo u šetnju i kod frizera. ☺ Jedva čekam da prođe ova neizvjesnost. I da bude što veća Beta zbog dvije blastice.

----------


## Kataleya

Djevojke, da li mora doći do krvarenja prilikom implantacije? Ja nisam imala ništa sem bolova prolaznih...što više razmišljam sve više padam...ima li koja koja nije imala, a beta pozitivna?

----------


## Cosmo90

Kataleya, ja nisam imala. Samo blage bolove. Samo se smiri. Sve bude dobro! .

----------


## Kataleya

Hvalaaa.

----------


## Kataleya

> Danas napravljen transfer.Jedna mrva 4 stanicna,a jedna 6 stanicna.Drzite nam fige


Snelly, sretno danas, javljaj nam vijesti osmah... :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Iva86

Kataleya koji ti je to postupak?? Kad ćeš Radit test???
Kod mene isto skoro ništa od simptoma, neki lagani bolovi kao pred mengu al ništa strašno, noću se znojim i bude mi vruće a meni je inače uvijek hladno.. i nemogu dočekati da napravim test, a bojim se prerano da se ne razočaram..

----------


## Kataleya

Isto tako,Iva. Meni pada Beta 30.12. Ali, može valjda i 9 dan test da pokaže...ako ti je blastocista na 5 dan. Prvi postupak. I nova sam u svemu ovome, nisam se nadala...ali šta ću...!?  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Evo da se i ja malo javim.  :Smile: 
Danas na prvom uzv imamo jedno srčeko.  :Smile:  Doduše,   slabo pozitivni otkucaji i eo 2 mm. Dr. kaze da je ok i zadovoljna iako ja citam da su cure imale vece plodove krajem 6.tj. - danas mi je 6tj.i 6 dana. Upozorila me da moze biti sve super, ali i ne mora...
Pored vidi jos nesto, nije sigurna sto - neka neuspjela trudnocica ili nesto drugo... Idem na kontrolu za tjedan dana pa cemo valjda biti pametniji.

Curama koje cekaju betu zelim puno srece i veelike brojcice!  :Smile:

----------


## Kataleya

Ako je suditi po mokrenju...taj simptom jedino imam.  :Smile:   :Smile:  Do 19h  sam bila 7x da mokrim. Noću ustajem, poslednja dva dana. I grudi su mi malo čudne...ne znam.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,moja beta je negativna,0.6 :'(

----------


## antony34

Snelly draga zao mi je. Odtuguj pa u nove pobjede grlim.

----------


## MonaLi

Mimsi - sretno dalje, bit ce sve ok, samo tako mantraj. Neke cure sa 6 tjedana jos ni ne čuju otkucaje pa sve bude ok... samo pozitivno  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luna7

Pozdrav cure, nova sam ovdje i cekalica bere sa upitnicima iznad glave.
Jučer sam imala transfer 1 dvostanicnog embrija pa sam malo down, ima li uopće trudnoća sa dvostanicnim? 
Prošla sam težak i dugačak protokol, trajao je mjsec dana i već sam luda od svega i sad još ovo čekanje a nema nade u meni uopće

----------


## sanjka

> Evo da se i ja malo javim. 
> Danas na prvom uzv imamo jedno srčeko.  Doduše,   slabo pozitivni otkucaji i eo 2 mm. Dr. kaze da je ok i zadovoljna iako ja citam da su cure imale vece plodove krajem 6.tj. - danas mi je 6tj.i 6 dana. Upozorila me da moze biti sve super, ali i ne mora...
> Pored vidi jos nesto, nije sigurna sto - neka neuspjela trudnocica ili nesto drugo... Idem na kontrolu za tjedan dana pa cemo valjda biti pametniji.
> 
> Curama koje cekaju betu zelim puno srece i veelike brojcice!


Mimsi gdje si to isla na uzv???

----------


## mimsi

Sanjka, na SD, tamo sam bila u postupku. 

Hvala MonaLi, nadam se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Mimsi sretno! Bit ce sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure koje testove kupujete? Koji je najosjetljiviji?

----------


## sanjka

> Cure koje testove kupujete? Koji je najosjetljiviji?


Gravignost ultra i Geratherm.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala sanjka. Od zadnje stimulacije mi se sve poremetilo. Prvo mi uranila menga 10 dana a sad ne dolazi.

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala sanjka. Od zadnje stimulacije mi se sve poremetilo. Prvo mi uranila menga 10 dana a sad ne dolazi.


Koji si sad dc.?

----------


## Jolica30

Danas 38-i. Mislila sam kupiti danas test pa ako ne dobijem kroz 2-3 dana napraviti ga.

----------


## sanjka

> Danas 38-i. Mislila sam kupiti danas test pa ako ne dobijem kroz 2-3 dana napraviti ga.


Napravi test jer cuda se dogadjaju  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Budem, hvala na savjetu za test  :Smile:

----------


## LIMAC

Evo cure da vam dam malo nade. Ovo mi je bio 6et,vratili su mi drugi dan dvije cetverostanicne jedan odlican al drugi malo manje. Danas 16dnt beta 1460!!! 
Od bolova jedino povremeno grc I pocela me boljeti leđa.

----------


## antony34

Cure mi dobili najljepsi poklon za bozic 16dnt beta 2479

----------


## 1latica

Limac, antony čestitam cure od srca na super betama.. Želim vam sve naj do kraja. Kod vas uranio božićni poklon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Romeo85

Predivni pokloni cure, cestitam...
I mi ponovno startamo u proljece..
Pusa svima..  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Čestitam curke!! Predivno  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Snelly zao mi je

----------


## Iva86

Antony i limač čestitam na betama..
Meni je danas 7dnt 1 bc i nisam mogla izdržat pa sam pišnula test koji je negativan..  tješim se da je mozda rano i nije bio prvi jutarnji urin al opet sam jako razočara, nada sam se bar nekoj sjeni...
Kataleya kad ćeš ti radit test??

----------


## Kataleya

Antony i Limač čestitaaam! Divno!  :Kiss: 
Iva86, nisam još, ne znam da li ću!? Bojim se...bolje da sačekam Betu, sl. petak... :Smile:  Idem do toaleta na svakih sat ipo- dva...uglavnom nekih 12x/24h. Kažu može od utrogestana, koristila sam ga i ranije, nisam imala ovaj simptom. Imaš li ti kakvih simptoma? Rano si uradila test, ne mora da pokaže još...sve zavisi i od testa.

----------


## Kataleya

:Heart: 


> Cure,moja beta je negativna,0.6 :'(


Snelly  :Sad: ...Žao mi je. Ostavi to iza sebe u ovoj i kreni u nove pobjede u novoj!  :Kiss:

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure čestitam na prekrasnim betama, zbilja će vam biti divan ovaj božić. 
A nama trudilicama neka bude divan onaj u 2017  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Cure svima vam zelim miran i blegoslovljen Bozic.

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje čekalice bete, trudnice i tužnice kojima nažalost ovoga puta nije uspjelo, želim Vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić

----------


## Mimi1010

Sretan Bozc svima!!!! Pratim vas i dalje, ja sam na 9+4,sve ok na zadnjem uzv.Najljepsi Bozic do sad!!!Punooooo srece svima u 2017! Samo hrabro dalje, a cestitke uspjesnim transferima i pozitivnim betama!!

----------


## Kataleya

:Cekam:  Djevojke, gdje ste? Ima li još koje čekaju Betu? 
Meni se dešava da poslednja tru dana hvata nesvjestica, i dok sjedim, odjednim nemoć, glava kao da mi je teška...prođe brzo..bole me leđa, grudi na dodir u kada maknem brus! I dalje češće mokrim. Nije mi muka. Juče sam uradila test. Nisam dobro, nevažeći...stavila sam urin u pogrešnu rupicu..poslije u pravu...kada je urin krenuo, prva tačka je T, bila je crvena linija, pa inda malo razliveno prema C...alina C ništa, urin nije ni stigai do C tačke, mora da sam skvasila taj dio na početku. Da nema HCG-a u urinu, na T ne bi bilo ništa, bilo bi prazno, i na T i na C, ovako se tješim i nadam se najboljem. Šta Vi mislite? Pišite mi...29.12 je 14 dan. I vjerocatno ću tada uraditi Betu. Da li su moje bebice tu!?  Pozdrav za čekalice, trudilice i trudnice!  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva86

Hej, evo ja ću danas poslje posla ici u sunce izvaditi betu.. nemogu vise čekati, danas mi je 11dpt ako dan kad je bio transver brojim kao nulti.. odnosno 16 dan od punkcije i Beta bi trebabala pokazati.. 
Kataleya ponovi test ili ako imaš di izvadi betu, mislim da si ti imala transver blasociste dan prije mene pa bi se već trebalo vidjet.. sretno..

----------


## antony34

Evo da vam javim danas bili na uzv vidi se zv i plod danas smo 5+4. Iza nove godine idemo jos na uzv da vidimo srceko.

----------


## biska

Antony, krasno te citati  :Smile: 
Uzivaj u ovim carobnim danima!

----------


## Iva86

Moja Beta je 0,7.. ovog puta nismo uspjeli.. Drage moje čekalice želim Vam puno sreće i velike bete..

----------


## Romeo85

Zao mi je Iva...
Samo ponosno naprijed...

Antony cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Iva  :Love:

----------


## Yarmmai

Iva, žao mi je.
Antony- bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## klamerica

> Cure,moja beta je negativna,0.6 :'(


Snelly, zao mi je! Jako! Saljem velik zagrljaj!

----------


## klamerica

Sa zakasnjenjem, svima zelim sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic! Cestitke svim pozitivnim betama! A za one negativne, nadam se da ce u novoj godini okrenuti na pozitivno! Svim cekalicama i nadalicama, zelim puno strpljenja! Pratim vas!

----------


## snelly85

Iva86,zao mi je  :Sad: 
Nadam se da cemo imat vise srece u 2017  :Smile:

----------


## Kataleya

Curke, moja BETA je na 13 dan-828,1! :Smile:  Čekam prvi ultazvuk, dr embriolog misli da su blizanci.
 zbog visoke bete. :Smile:  
Nisam mogla da vjerujem, plakali smo od sreće oboje! 
Najbitnija je ljubav, čvrsta vjera i nada...Nešto od simptoma da napišem za buduće čekalice i da im olakšam bar koliko toliko...Prva četiri dana od ET- prolazni ubodni bolovi u matrici, kao da pulsira materica, temperatura od 37-37,3...redovnija stolica, gasovi, mokrenje nekih 12x na dan, ustajala sam i po noći, bar 2x.
Poslednjih par dana nesvjestica iako sjedim ili ležim, kao da se dnevna soba okreće oko mene. Grudi teške i bolne na dodir. Uspijela sam i osjećaj je nevjerovatan. Najljepša nova godina do sada! Svima želim sve najljepše i da ostvarite svoje snove, samo čvrsto vjerujte u njih!  :worldcup:

----------


## Stipka

Cestitammm,jesi transfer imala 3 ili 5 dan?

----------


## Kataleya

5 dan 2 blastociste, FET.  :Smile:  Hvala.

----------


## Stipka

Super super. Definitivno najljepši božićni i novogodišnji poklon  :Smile:

----------


## Kataleya

Jeste, najljepša Nova godina do sada.  :Smile:  :grouphug:  Hvala ti.

----------


## antonija15

> Curke, moja BETA je na 13 dan-828,1! Čekam prvi ultazvuk, dr embriolog misli da su blizanci.
>  zbog visoke bete. 
> Nisam mogla da vjerujem, plakali smo od sreće oboje! 
> Najbitnija je ljubav, čvrsta vjera i nada...Nešto od simptoma da napišem za buduće čekalice i da im olakšam bar koliko toliko...Prva četiri dana od ET- prolazni ubodni bolovi u matrici, kao da pulsira materica, temperatura od 37-37,3...redovnija stolica, gasovi, mokrenje nekih 12x na dan, ustajala sam i po noći, bar 2x.
> Poslednjih par dana nesvjestica iako sjedim ili ležim, kao da se dnevna soba okreće oko mene. Grudi teške i bolne na dodir. Uspijela sam i osjećaj je nevjerovatan. Najljepša nova godina do sada! Svima želim sve najljepše i da ostvarite svoje snove, samo čvrsto vjerujte u njih!


ma jesam ti ja rekla da mi se sviđaju tvoji simptomi,a posebno frkanje po trbuhu jer tako je i meni bilo,čestitam ti draga

----------


## suncokret19

Cure,imam pitanje!
Bila sam u stimuliranom postupku i 14.12.sam primila štopericu,mislim da je bio Pregnil, i onda za vikend su bili ciljani odnosi. Pa me zanima, kada bi mogla napraviti kućni test? 
neznam kad bi trebala dobit mengu jer svoje prirodne nemam, a i stimulacija je dugo trajala jer folikuli nisu dugo počeli rasti.
Od ovulacije sam par dana imala iznimno osjetljive bradavice, a sada me grudi bole na najjače, onako sastrane,od pazuha sve u krug, ali ne i bradavice. Nema žilica ni promjena boje na njima. Osjećam zatezanja dolje svako malo, onako na tren baš zategne i popusti. Danas cijeli dan žgaravica.. što vi mislite?

----------


## antony34

Suncokret19 ajde ti izvadi betu mirise na dobro cim je zgaravica u pitanju i posto te prsa bole sastrane. Mene su sad u dobitnom prsa isto boljela sastrane a bradavice ne. Kataleya cestitam od srca i sretno dalje.

----------


## suncokret19

Nije rano za betu? Imam i smrtni slučaj u obitelji pa me sad strah svega. Vani jako hladno,a treba na sprovod i sve oko toga.
I da, ne koristim ni utriće ni nikakve tablete od kojih su me obično znale cike bolit.

----------


## antony34

Koji bi ti danas bio dan? Probaj test ako ne mozes betu. Al posto nista ne uzimas ja mislim da je to to.

----------


## Kataleya

> ma jesam ti ja rekla da mi se sviđaju tvoji simptomi,a posebno frkanje po trbuhu jer tako je i meni bilo,čestitam ti draga


Hvala najljepše.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kataleya

> Suncokret19 ajde ti izvadi betu mirise na dobro cim je zgaravica u pitanju i posto te prsa bole sastrane. Mene su sad u dobitnom prsa isto boljela sastrane a bradavice ne. Kataleya cestitam od srca i sretno dalje.


Hvala, Anthony34! Šaljem ti ~~~ pozitivne vibracije da istraješ.  :Kiss:  Suncokret19, mene su grudi isto tako sa strane bolile, i na dodir, kao da padaju nadole, teške i vruće.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Kataleya čestitam...
Kod mene je prošlo vrijeme tugovanja, smirila sam se i već radim planove za dalje.... Mi koje nismo uspjele ove godine nadam da ćemo imati više sreće u 2017g.. cure samo hrabro naprijed..

----------


## Kataleya

:Heart: Iva, hvala. Samo da prođem prva 2 mjeseca i prve ultrazvuke! Da sve bude u redu i da čujemo srca beba! Na ultrazvuku ćemo tačno znati da li su dvije?! Daće Bog! Srećna Nova Godina svima.  :Kiss:

----------


## s_iva

Kataleya, čestitam ti i želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja.
Nemoj se zamarati sa tim da li se radi o jednoj ili dvije bebe. Uzivaj u trenutku. Ne znam zašto su ti uopće spominjali mogućnost viseplodne trudoce na osnovi prve bete. Nije to baš tako velika brojka. Moja je npr.na taj isti dnt iznosila 2800 u blizanackoj trudnoći.

----------


## Kataleya

> Kataleya, čestitam ti i želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja.
> Nemoj se zamarati sa tim da li se radi o jednoj ili dvije bebe. Uzivaj u trenutku. Ne znam zašto su ti uopće spominjali mogućnost viseplodne trudoce na osnovi prve bete. Nije to baš tako velika brojka. Moja je npr.na taj isti dnt iznosila 2800 u blizanackoj trudnoći.


Hvala ti najljepše. Znam, ima raznih beta, ali brojka na 13 dan od transfera odgovara., a 15 dan sam trebala odraditi, što znači da bi beta tada bila duplo veća...to su dva mišljenja. Volila bih da su blizanci, to mi je san...Ja ću biti svakako sretna... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## antony34

Cure svima vam zelin sretnu Novu Godinu i da sve ugledate plusice u novoj.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Cure, sretna vam nova godina...Što mirnije trudnoće vam želim. A nama ostalima plodnu godinu  :Kiss:

----------


## luca30

pozzz cure... Ja sam jucer imala transfer. Od 11 JS oplodilo se 7 i sve su dosle do blastociste. Naime, doktor u dogovoru s embriologom  je odlucio da mi vrati jednu blasatocistu a ostale zamrzne(njih 6). Kaze da sam mlada i da su blastociste izvrSne kvalitete i da je bolje ovako..Sad cekam i svima zelim srecu u 2017.godini.

----------


## Stipka

Sretnooo luce. Zvuci obecavajuce. Di si u postupku?

----------


## luca30

kataleya...čestitaammm  :Smile: ..Koja vam je dijagnoza bila?

----------


## Kataleya

> kataleya...čestitaammm ..Koja vam je dijagnoza bila?


Hvala najljepše. Sada brinem oko prvog ultrazvuka...i tako u krug! Imam PCOS sindrom.

----------


## luca30

> Sretnooo luce. Zvuci obecavajuce. Di si u postupku?


Cito..split

----------


## Kataleya

:Very Happy: 


> pozzz cure... Ja sam jucer imala transfer. Od 11 JS oplodilo se 7 i sve su dosle do blastociste. Naime, doktor u dogovoru s embriologom  je odlucio da mi vrati jednu blasatocistu a ostale zamrzne(njih 6). Kaze da sam mlada i da su blastociste izvrSne kvalitete i da je bolje ovako..Sad cekam i svima zelim srecu u 2017.godini.


Sretno. Biće to dobro. I ja sam imala transfer 2 blastociste. Prvih 4 dana ćete osjećati baš sve, samo ih treba prepoznati.Pišite simptome.  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Da,ja kad sam imala biokemijsku.. točno sam znala 5dpt da je to to  :Smile:  :Smile:  isto ko i sve iza toga da ništa..grr

----------


## LaraLana

*Mare157* kako si?? Jel sve ok.?

----------


## luca30

Danas mi je 9 dt i jucer izvadim krv i urin cisto da vidim stanje. Maloprije me zove dr.opce medicine da su mi leukociti u mokraci poviseni i da je pocetak upale mjehura. Odmah sam zvala doktora Poljaka da mi prepise nestoo i bas me sad strah...pored svega jos i to sad  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

O *****u.. držim fige da sve bude dobro. Mislim da to neće utjecat na bebice ako su tu,al da je ugodno,nije..

----------


## Vrci

luca, ja sam u zadnjem postupku u čekanju bete dobila e.coli u urinu. I peklo me i svako malo sam bila na wc-u. Dobila sam antibiotik koji može i u trudnoći. Ne brini, nije problem

----------


## luca30

hvalaaa vam cureee..Prepisali su mi antibiotik koji ne steti. Ja stvarno nisam imala nikakve tegobe, nego sam bas bezveze izvadila nalaze. Jao, muka mi od tableta ...pijem eutirox, pa folna, pa utrogestan,,,pa sad i ovo..

----------


## zrinkica

Cure koje ste na eutiroxu je li vam skočio tsh nakon pikanja?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko sam pratila, nije. Prvi puta mi nije skočio ni u trudnoći, drugi puta (kod prirodne trudnoće koja završila spontanim) mi je malo narastao

----------


## zrinkica

Meni je sad 2.1. Endokrinologica mi je rekla da je sve super. I da do 2.5 može za mpo.  Sad sam čitala da se može povećati uz lijekove.  Vadit ću još krajem mj pa ako mi bude isto ili više povećati ću si dozu.

----------


## sanjka

> Cure koje ste na eutiroxu je li vam skočio tsh nakon pikanja?


Meni je i to svaki put.
Moj savjet ti je da ga prije stimulacije
spustis oko 1.

U prvi postupak sam isla s TSH od 1.80
a betu kad sam vadila bio je 3.50
Svaki put kad vadim betu vadim i tsh.

Onda smo odlucili da prije postupka bude oko 1 
i tako smo onda i povisili terapiju i prije postupka 
je bio 1.10 a nakon 2.50

Sad ga drzim tako na 1 s terapijom i cekam postupak.

Tako da razgovaraj s dr.
Hoce i od kontracepcije a i od duphastona tsh ici gore.

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je sad 2.1. Endokrinologica mi je rekla da je sve super. I da do 2.5 može za mpo.  Sad sam čitala da se može povećati uz lijekove.  Vadit ću još krajem mj pa ako mi bude isto ili više povećati ću si dozu.


Na kojoj dozi euthyroxa si sada?

----------


## zrinkica

6*50 i 1*25
Rekla mi je ako će biti oko 2.5 nek pijem svaki dan 50

----------


## sanjka

> 6*50 i 1*25
> Rekla mi je ako će biti oko 2.5 nek pijem svaki dan 50


E to je vec ok.
Al svakako se savjetuj s dr. i ako bude kao sto ti je sad 2.1 
jer mpo dr. traze da bude izmedju 1-2 pa joj to i reci.

----------


## zrinkica

Zna ona to,  i piše na nalazu od dr.  Ali šta ćeš, svako svoju politiku tjera.  Ja ću si sama kontrolirati jer jednostavno da njih sve čekam prošli bi mjeseci i godine.  Konačno idemo na ivf,  pa sad da mi zbog toga odgode,  poludjeli bi.

----------


## puljanka

Transfer bio 11/01 još sam u hotelu na mirovanju. Nadam se da ću 23/01 imati razloga za slavlje. I da će moja bebica preživjeti.

----------


## luca30

Puljanka sretnoo..Meni danas 11dt..i osjecam samo bolove u jajnicima i maternici kroz cijeli dan...to mi traje od 8dt.

----------


## LF2

> pozzz cure... Ja sam jucer imala transfer. Od 11 JS oplodilo se 7 i sve su dosle do blastociste. Naime, doktor u dogovoru s embriologom  je odlucio da mi vrati jednu blasatocistu a ostale zamrzne(njih 6). Kaze da sam mlada i da su blastociste izvrSne kvalitete i da je bolje ovako..Sad cekam i svima zelim srecu u 2017.godini.


Ovo mi se sviđa!

----------


## luca30

> Ovo mi se sviđa!


hvalaaa.. :Smile: ..Tjesim se ako ne uspije ova, imam ih jos 6, pa ne moram prolaziti sve ispocetka..Dali si ti krenula u novi ivf??

----------


## LF2

> hvalaaa....Tjesim se ako ne uspije ova, imam ih jos 6, pa ne moram prolaziti sve ispocetka..Dali si ti krenula u novi ivf??


Upravo se vratila sa konzultacija. Krećem čim dobim mengu. Ma kod mene to traje...
Nego, krećem sa  nekim lijekom na "O", umjesto Gonala. Papiri mi ostali doma, ne mogu se sjetiti kak se zove. Nisam to do sada koristila. Isti je kao GonalF. Samo da nije menopur jer nisam na njega nikako reagirala. 
A baš sam htjela pitati Jel ko to koristio i kakav je....Idem guglat, možda uspijem naći.

----------


## LF2

Evo našla. Ovaleap. Jel to netko koristio?

----------


## zrinkica

I ja krećem s njim nakon što dođe m.  
Kad ti krećeš lf2?

----------


## LF2

Kad dobim mengu. S obzirom da je kod mene to uvijek upitno a ne pijem duphastone po meni možda za dva tjedna  :Smile:  nadamo se! Ti?

----------


## zrinkica

Onda ćemo zajedno,  i ja isto nikad ne znam točno. Ali tu negdje za 2 tjedna bi trebala.  
Jesi se već pikala?

----------


## LF2

> Onda ćemo zajedno,  i ja isto nikad ne znam točno. Ali tu negdje za 2 tjedna bi trebala.  
> Jesi se već pikala?


Ovo mi je treći IVF. Prvi put GonalF, drugi put menopur intramuskularno (užas). Ak si to mislila? Doma sam se pikala. 
Luca30 kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Vrci

Zasto menopur u misic? Ja sam ga uvijek dobila kao i gonal,potkozno

----------


## zrinkica

Lf da to sam mislila. Kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## LF2

> Zasto menopur u misic? Ja sam ga uvijek dobila kao i gonal,potkozno


To je nešto po novom. Znam, i mene je iznenadilo al već sam pisala tu po ljeti. Ma joj, užas...Nije mi baš lako palo, a i taj put cijeli ciklus je loše završio. Opće nisam dobro reagirala.
Zrinkica, u Petrovoj sam.

----------


## sanjka

> Zasto menopur u misic? Ja sam ga uvijek dobila kao i gonal,potkozno


Meni su rekli da se brze resorbira lijek kad se da u misic.
Takodjer primala terapiju i.m.

----------


## luca30

cure.... beta 14 dan u srijedu iznosila 1500, a danas sam je ponovila i cekam..Uglavnom moj prvi ivf je bio uspjesan i nisam se uopce nadalaaa!!!

----------


## zrinkica

Luca čestitam!!!!

----------


## zrinkica

Lf i ja sam u Petrovoj!  Kod Pavičić!

----------


## LF2

> cure.... beta 14 dan u srijedu iznosila 1500, a danas sam je ponovila i cekam..Uglavnom moj prvi ivf je bio uspjesan i nisam se uopce nadalaaa!!!


Wuhuuuuuu!!!! Čestitam!

----------


## puljanka

Čestitam ja ću znati u srijedu

----------


## Yarmmai

Luca - bravo!

----------


## LF2

Puljanka?

----------


## Vrci

Evo da se i tu službeno prijavim. 
Jedna odlična blastica vraćena, dvije smrznute.
Test iduću subotu.

Sad čekanje, najgori dio.

Ima još tko sa mnom?

----------


## dino84

Hej, Vrci  :Smile:  nisam se prijavila, a i ja sam tu. Meni je danas 5dnt. Planiram raditi test za 5 dana. Blastica je bila savršena, baš školski primjer, kako je rekla biologica.

A ja sam tako negativna da sama sebe živciram. I imam osjećaj da vrijeme stoji, mrzim ovaj dio.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam naknadno vidjela, vracena blastica mi ima najvisu ocjenu (pise hatching), smrznute su jedna manje (expanded).
Sad se opet puno nadam,iako nemam nikakav pozitivan osjecaj. Kao da se ne zelim nadati da se ne razocaram.
Htjela bih do zadnjeg cekati za test,al ne znam hocu li uspjeti.

Tebi bi jos malo test trebao pokazati. Nama su svima rekli 14 dana od punkcije, meni je to iduca subota. Znaci jos 9 dana

----------


## dino84

Da, tako je i moja, kako mi je objašnjeno to znači da se blastica već počela izlijegati iz svog omota.

Meni je beta tek 17. jer je u Ri jako kasno vade. Zadnji put sam radila test 10dnt pa tako planiram i sad. Pošto je blastica, vidjet će se da li je uspijelo.

Točno tako se i ja osjećam. Baš me je strah nadati se. A još nemam ni nikakvih simptoma, uh.

----------


## Vrci

Meni možda prijeti kasni hiper, ako beta krene, kaže dr da bi se to oko iduće srijede moglo vidjeti. Sad mi jesu nešto povećani jajnici, ali ne koliko bi očekivala nakon 15ak folikula. I imam nešto slobodne tekućine. Ali mirujem, nisam napuhnuta, pa je i ona iznenađena  :Smile: 

Da, u Rijeci baš kasno rade test. Nama su rekli prvo test 14 dana od transfera, a onda betu ako je test pozitivan. Još me zezale da nek odmah idem u Sunce vaditi u subotu. Mislim da i one očekuju plus  :Laughing: 
Ali da, 10dnt je taman za test.

I prve bebe su nam bile sličnih mjera, i rođene iste godine (2014.jel?) Moj je isto 51cm bio, samo 3190g  :Smile:

----------


## luca30

Meni je isto jedna vraćena i to savrsena, sa najvecom ocjenom...i primilo se, a nisam ocekivala.. Sretnooo vam  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Cure, drzim  :fige:  odmarajte i drzite se  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci držim fige!
Inače, ja sam prvi test radila 6dnt blastica ujutro i bio je negativan, popodne isti dan sjena a drugo jutro pozitivan. I blizanci :Smile:  
Ne preporucam tako rano testiranje ali eto ja nisam mogla čekati. Radila one jeftine testove sa eBay-a

----------


## Vrci

Prvi puta ikad doma nemam nikakvih kineza ni testova. To je skandal [emoji38]
Tako bih htjela izdrzati do te subote,al cisto sumnjam

----------


## Sybila

Je, i meni je 6dnt bio pozitivan s duplicima, u 4 ujutro   :lool:  ne kazem da je uputno tako rano, ali mislim da nema smisla da se mucite dulje od cca 9dnt kada bi se vec trebalo vidjeti na dobrom testu ako je i jedan malac u pitanju. Vrci - ako imas blizu Mueller, preporucujem njihove trakice za 13 kn, skroz su ok, a jeftinjara  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma da? Imam muller,al ne znam jel to drze (manji ducan je)

Meni i je 9dnt test odreden

----------


## dino84

E sad ste mi bacile bubu u uho. Imam doma dosta tih kineskih testića, a sutra mi je 6dnt. Samo ne znam da li imam hrabrosti za test.

Vrci, da, moja curka je rođena 2014. Bilo bi lijepo da nam se opet sve ponovi  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

> Ma da? Imam muller,al ne znam jel to drze (manji ducan je)
> 
> Meni i je 9dnt test odreden


Mislim da svi drze, tam je na uloscima obicno. A ja shvatila da tek poslije 10dnt piskis, sorry  :Grin: 

Dino - uzmi u obzir da smo i Gabi i ja imale pozitivno 6dnt s duplicima, da se ne zbediras ako bude negativan  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

dino, jesi hrabra ili ne?  :Grin: 

Ja ostala solo doma. Poslala sam muža i malca kod njegovih za vikend. Treba mi sad malo mirovanja i mira, a oni nek uživaju.
Jest da sam prvo pospremila cijelu sobu i dalje gledam prašinu i još neke stvari. Ali suzdržavam se za sad  :Laughing:

----------


## sanjka

> dino, jesi hrabra ili ne? 
> 
> Ja ostala solo doma. Poslala sam muža i malca kod njegovih za vikend. Treba mi sad malo mirovanja i mira, a oni nek uživaju.
> Jest da sam prvo pospremila cijelu sobu i dalje gledam prašinu i još neke stvari. Ali suzdržavam se za sad


Vrci samo opusteno i nek urodi plodom  :Wink:  

Dino za testic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Priznajem da su mi dani isli brze od punkcije do transfera, nego ovo sad...

----------


## sanjka

> Priznajem da su mi dani isli brze od punkcije do transfera, nego ovo sad...


A to ti je ubijek tak.
Jel implantacija blastice pocinje vec 1 dnt i traje jedno tri dana ili grijesim??

----------


## Vrci

A kao, prvi-drugi dan nakon transfera blastice se ona izliježe (hatching) i onda se prima. To bi trebalo biti gotovo do 4dnt ako se ne varam

----------


## sanjka

> A kao, prvi-drugi dan nakon transfera blastice se ona izliježe (hatching) i onda se prima. To bi trebalo biti gotovo do 4dnt ako se ne varam


Da tak sam nekako i mislila.
Al ima slucajeva di je super blastica pa je i skoro pocelo njeno izlijeganje i tu automatski ide brze sam proces implantacije sto i dokazuju pozitivni testovi na 6 dnt.
Mislim da to nije nuzno povezano s blizanackom jer koliko sam citala forum ima slucajeva i sa jednoplodnom i plus na 6 dnt.

Sve u svemu vrci izdrzi koliko mozes da se ne stresiras bezveze  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Pa nama piše da je jučer blastica već išla prema hatchingu, tako da ne znam...

Naravno danas kad sam solo doma i mogu odmarati - meni se ne spava  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Pa nama piše da je jučer blastica već išla prema hatchingu, tako da ne znam...
> 
> Naravno danas kad sam solo doma i mogu odmarati - meni se ne spava


E to je to o cemu ti pricam......odlicno  :Smile:  
Nema veze, odmaraj, citaj, gledaj tv i malo prosetaj  :Wink:

----------


## Sybila

Mene je sastavilo od bolova 2dnt, prilicno sam sigurna da je tad bila implantacija. Svi simptomi su krenuli vec sljedeci dan - a prva mucnina 5dnt. Oni su na dan transfera sa svim smrzavanjima i odmrzavanjima mislim cak odmakli i dan dalje od 5dn, pa je vjerujem i to pripomoglo.
Mislim da je moguce da imas plus i 6dnt, ali je nesto vjerojatnije s blizancima jer beta brze skace - to je bilo taman 4dn prije ocekivane m, kad bi kao najosjetljiviji testovi trebali raditi za sve (ali sigurna sam da bi dm-ov bio negativan, bio je jedva pozitivan par dana kasnije).

Vrci - znam kako ti je, ja sam imala crve u guzi te dane nevjerojatno. Samo sam nekaj prtljala po stanu  :Grin:  ako ti se ne spava - setnjica za dobru cirkulaciju  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

Sybila moguce je da.......ima puno primjera pa da ne nabrajam.
Mislim da je u biti sto se visine bete tice najvise igra ulogu kad je bila implantacija. Kod nekoga prije a kod nekoga malo kasnije..nema pravila.
Obicno prve bete ovako kao kod tebe na 9 dnt ne ukazuje dal bi bila viseplodna trudnoca....vecinom druga i treca imaju veci porast. Kod tebe je bas slucaj.
Tvoja beta na 9-ti dan je cisto ok.

Bas citala temu beta na koji dan....ima ih puno koje su na 13-ti dann blastice bile od 900 pa na dalje. Jednoplodne trudnoce.
Ipak kao sto sam rekla mislim da implantacija igra veliku ulogu kad se dogodila i povezanost te prve bete.

----------


## sjuskica30

Evo da se i ja prijavim!
8dnt mi je danas. ET bio treći dan;osmostanični.
Simptoma brdo,a opet ni jedan jer ih imam svaki mjesec kad sam na utrogestanu.
Ovo nam je drugi prirodni,prvi put pukao folikul,drugi put se nije oplodio,a sad metodom ICSI smo došli do transfera.
Nemamo baš visoka očekivanja,ali smo sretni da smo došli i do tu.
Inače,imam jedno 20-ak kineza u ladici i jedan digitalni Clearblue...hoću li stići napraviti koji,vidjeti ćemo...

----------


## dino84

Nisam bila hrabra  :Smile:  Strpljivo sam odlučila čekati 10 dnt. Iskreno, panika me hvata kada pomislim na test, a jedva čekam taj utorak da znam na čemu sam.

I moji kinezi čekaju svoj veliki trenutak  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Imam doma dva muller testića. Jedna ona trakica, i jedan test.
Najveći problem je što sam tek 3dt  :Grin:  Čekat ću s testom barem do srijede-četvrtka. A nadam se i petka

dino, imaš kakvih predosjećaja/simptoma?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure želim Vam svima visoku betu. Ja prošli transfer nisam radila test. Nisam bila dovoljno hrabra i mozda bolje jer nije bilo uspješno. Sad u četvrtak imam transfer pa sam malo došla škicnut kako ste. Pišem i ja sa vama ubrzo...

----------


## sanjka

> Imam doma dva muller testića. Jedna ona trakica, i jedan test.
> Najveći problem je što sam tek 3dt  Čekat ću s testom barem do srijede-četvrtka. A nadam se i petka
> 
> dino, imaš kakvih predosjećaja/simptoma?


Vrci kak se ti osjecas??
Tesko je ne piskiti a doma imati testove...s obzirom da je lijepa blastica vracena mislim da je cetvrtak cisto ok za testic.
To je 12 dno sta ne??

----------


## Vrci

Još ne osjećam ništa posebno, uostalom rano je. Al nekad osjetim jajnike, nekad imam osjećaj kao da će menga. Ali dr je rekla da je to normalno i da to osjetim tekućinu koja mi se dolje malo skupila.
Sad mi se vratili dijete i muž nakon 3 dana, i čim sam se malo više aktivirala osjetim jajnik kako bocka.

Kad mi je bio vraćen trodnevni, plus sam imala 9dnt, znači 12dpo. Tako bih i sad piškila, ovako dobra blastica bi se trebala već lijepo implantirati do tad

----------


## sanjka

> Još ne osjećam ništa posebno, uostalom rano je. Al nekad osjetim jajnike, nekad imam osjećaj kao da će menga. Ali dr je rekla da je to normalno i da to osjetim tekućinu koja mi se dolje malo skupila.
> Sad mi se vratili dijete i muž nakon 3 dana, i čim sam se malo više aktivirala osjetim jajnik kako bocka.
> 
> Kad mi je bio vraćen trodnevni, plus sam imala 9dnt, znači 12dpo. Tako bih i sad piškila, ovako dobra blastica bi se trebala već lijepo implantirati do tad


Tako je!!
Pripazi se jos malo koliko mozes.

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja ću sutra jednog popiškiti...sutra mi je 11dnt...
Možda će i dino jednoga....

----------


## sjuskica30

11dnt plus kao kuća!!!!!
Prvi transfer i evo ga...

----------


## CHIARA...

Sjuskica cestitam. Predivna vijest.  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Sjuskica cestitam!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam  :Smile: 
Neka se dobre vijesti nastave  :Wink:

----------


## dino84

Sjuskica, čestitam, rekla sam ti da mi oni tvoji simptomi zvuče obećavajuće  :Smile:  Neka i dalje sve bude u najboljem redu.

Ja radim test sutra, ali stvarno se ne nadam ničemu jer se osjećam kao da vještica samo što nije stigla.

Vrci, kako si ti?

----------


## sjuskica30

Hvala vam svima!!!
Dino,ja imam taj osjećaj danima...možda te iznenadi kao i mene!

----------


## Vrci

Meni svaki dan već sve teže pada  :Sad:  Mislila sam izdržati do subote, ali sad već računam kad bih mogla raditi prvi test.

Ujutro i popodne sam ok, ali se navečer napuhnem i bude mi teže

----------


## Vrci

dino ~~~~~~~
jesi radila test?

----------


## Stipka

Cure meni je danas 8dnt ,5dnevnih, al bojim se da ništa opet. Uvik isti slijed i scenarij.. i uvik mi se ovako oko 12og-13og dana cca od punkcije cerkvis spusti i otvrdni skroz,.. jedan i jedini put kad nije ,bila je trudnoća. Naravno,to sve osjetim kad stavljam utrogestane .. kako je kod vas išlo s tim?

----------


## Vrci

Meni je prekjučer cerviks iz tvrdog prešao u mekani-srednje mekani, ovisno o dijelu dana. Isto mi je mekani cerviks do sad bio znak trudnoće.
Jučer navečer mi krenula bol u sisama, i nastavlja se i danas.
Danas sam 5dnt blastica

----------


## Stipka

Jel ti nisko ili visoko? Mislim,znam da nema pravila,al eto..vodim se nekom logikom i dosadašnjim slijedom kod mene,iako nije kod svakog isto.

----------


## mimsi

Hej cure, svratih da vas pozdravim i zaželim sreću!
Sjuskice, čestitam!  :Smile: 
Vrci, mene su u dobitnom postupku sise počele boljeti 4dnt, tako da mi se sviđa ovo kod tebe!
Stipka, i meni se isto činilo da je dolje sve tvrdo i bila sam uvjerena da ništa, a za dan-dva pozitivna beta i odjednom sve mekano  :Smile: 
Tako da...držite se i budite pozitivne koliko god možete!
Mi smo danas 13+5, jučer bili na uzv i sve ok. Već više od mjesec dana strogo mirujem zbog hematoma i povremenog krvarenja i ne znam do kad ću morat, al nema veze, samo nek je beba dobro  :Smile: 
Sretnooo sviimaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

> Jel ti nisko ili visoko? Mislim,znam da nema pravila,al eto..vodim se nekom logikom i dosadašnjim slijedom kod mene,iako nije kod svakog isto.


Ovisno o dobu dana, ide od srednjeg prema višem i natrag tako. To sam i čitala da se cervis "šeće" ovisno o dobu dana, jel ima pritisak od crijeva/pun mjehur i slično

Sad se jedva suzdržavam da ne napravim test kad me sise ovako jako bole

----------


## Sybila

Vrci - to zvuci suuuper!  :Smile:  to je uskoro za piskenje na stapic!
Stipka - ja sam bila i tvrda i mekana, nemoj se obeshrabriti. Svasta tijelo radi  :Smile: 
Mimsi - drago mi je da si se javila! Kako ide to vrijeme, uh...  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

sjuskice cestitam!

Vrci, aj pisni, aj pisni!
gle, ak je pozitivan super, a ak je neg - jos moze biti prerano

----------


## Stipka

Hvala cure. Al nekako imam osjećaj da to opet ukazuje na nulu.. grrrrr hehe. Jer bas mi je ono,skroz nisko se spustija i jedva stavila jučer i jutros utrogestane . Ono,namučim se dok pronađem put jer sve tvrdo ,kruto .. i koda ih nemogu stavit kako treba,plitko ostanu.. Bozee,da ovo cita netko van ovih priča  :Laughing:

----------


## antony34

Stipka i ja sam sad u dobitnom oko 8dnt jedva stavila utrice isto mi bio skroz dole i tvrd. Za dva dana se opet digao i bio potpuno mekan. Prije dva tj mi se opet spustio i bio tvrd i tad sam imala krvarenje al srecom nista strasno. Tak da ti to ne mora nista znaciti. Vrci meni tvoje bolne sise zvuce jako dobro. Jos ako bole od onog dijela di se spajaju s rukama to je to. Tako je meni u ovom uspjesnom bilo. Cure sretno.

----------


## Vrci

Da, bole me tako, i baš unutra ispod bradavica.

Imam pripremljen test  :Undecided:

----------


## Stipka

Vrci ajd piški hehhhe

----------


## Vrci

Strah me... a čekam da se prvo dino javi  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Ja nemam testica,da imam ihhhhh.. ko bi me zaustavija  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  piskila bi Non stop

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila u mulleru, imam ih sad 5  :facepalm:  Za svaki dan do subote jedan  :Laughing: 

Inače danas sam 10dpo.
S prvim malcem sam 11dpo navečer imala plus, a lh su bile 3 dana prije pozitivne. A on je bio transfer 3.dan

----------


## sjuskica30

Hvala cure! 
Ma taj cerviks je čudo...ja se u njega uopće više ne pouzdajem...imam osjećaj da koliko god ja njega pokušavam pratiti on svaki puta,ali ama baš svaki, ima drugačiji položaj...jutros primjerice je kao vrh nosa,tvrd i skroz visoko....
Sinoće je bio onako na pola puta i polutvrd...jučer sam imala dojam da nema mjesta za utrogestane...

Dinoooooo,di si??

----------


## Stipka

Užasan je taj cerkvis,ko to zna šta izvodi.. očito luduje i kad je i kad nije uspješno.. Vrci,kreni.. i lipo nas svaki dan izvještaji hehe

----------


## Vrci

Moj cerviks je trenutno visoko da skoro ne mogu do njega

----------


## Stipka

Po meni,to je superrrr.. iako,očito nama pravila.. meni je bio do jučer ,a juc i danas nisko.

----------


## Vrci

Haha naravno da je sad minus [emoji38]
Al morala sam provjeriti :D

----------


## dino84

Evo me, cure  :Smile:  Na žalost, kod mene minus. Idem popodne po uputnicu za betu pa da završim i ovaj postupak. Nisam čak ni toliko tužna, baš sam nekako očekivala ovakav kraj. Samo sam ljuta, na koga ne znam ni sama.

Vrci, držim fige na najjače i vjerujem da ćeš već sutra popiškiti veliki plus  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

dino jako mi je žao  :Sad:  možda i ti budeš jedno od onih čuda gdje beta pokaže pozitivno, a test je bio minus...

Jel imaš plan za dalje?

----------


## dino84

Vadit ću betu tako da mogu prestati s terapijom, ali vjerujem da je to to.

A za dalje, prvo moram obaviti konzultacije kod novog dr. jer moj više ne radi. Vidjet ću onda kako dalje. Vjerojatno tamo negdje na proljeće opet sve ispočetka.

----------


## Ginger

dino zao mi je

Vrci, pa dobro sad, 10dpo s popodnevnim urinom...
sutra ujutro s prvim jutarnjim  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

A nemam ni test od 10 osjetljivosti,samo 25 :D

----------


## Stipka

Dino zao mi je, Vrci ti ćeš bit pokazatelj statistike kako se od minusa pomalo pretvarao plus hehe

----------


## sjuskica30

Oh Dino,baš mi je žao...samo hrabro dalje!!!

----------


## Vrci

Mene poceli hvatati menga grcevi... Danas vec par puta. Uf

----------


## Sybila

> Mene poceli hvatati menga grcevi... Danas vec par puta. Uf


Ako sam nesto psovala dok sam vekala piskenje stapica, to je cinjenica da su menga i trudnoca istih simptoma - pogotovo po pitanju bolova!  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Evo i meni jut bas kao da ću dobit isti čas i opet ono čudo od C.tvrdo da tvrdje ne može bit  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vrci

Niti u jednoj ljekarni nemaju test od 10 osjetljivosti. Čak ni ona koja je uvijek imala.
Jel znaju oni kakav je ovo meni stres  :Laughing: 

Kod mene na mahove bolne grudi, napuhnuta jesam, nekad zna piknut jajnik i cerviks mi je srednje do visok i mekaniji

----------


## nina977

Probaj sa Intimplusom,meni se pokazao odličnim,plus se je odmah pokazao dok na ostalim sa istom mokraćom je bio jedva vidljiv...Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, bas te nece  :lool:

----------


## sanjka

> Niti u jednoj ljekarni nemaju test od 10 osjetljivosti. Čak ni ona koja je uvijek imala.
> Jel znaju oni kakav je ovo meni stres 
> 
> Kod mene na mahove bolne grudi, napuhnuta jesam, nekad zna piknut jajnik i cerviks mi je srednje do visok i mekaniji


Vrci meni su u farmaciji gledali di imaju Geratherm u kojoj poslovnici pa sam tak nasla. Otisla po njega....
Pitaj i za Cyclo test....ma mora negdje biti.

----------


## sanjka

Na njuskalu isto imas brdo testica 10 miu i mozes osobno odmah preuzeti  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Nisam u Zagrebu jelte  :Smile:  Pa mi se ni ne voza tamo samo zbog testa  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Cyclotest je super! A cijena ok, pola cijene Intimplusa, rezultat isti. 
Jesi pisnula mueller danas?

----------


## sanjka

> Nisam u Zagrebu jelte  Pa mi se ni ne voza tamo samo zbog testa


E to nisam znala......da zbog testa se vozikati nije fora :/
Nista onda strpljen spasen.
Sutra ti je 7 dnt jel tak? Mislim da je onda i taj iz muellera ok za sutra  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

Da sam znala Vrci da nisi u Zg poslala bi ti ja testic postom.
Sad dok dodje do tebe tad vec mozes pisnuti bili koji.

----------


## sanjka

> Cyclotest je super! A cijena ok, pola cijene Intimplusa, rezultat isti. 
> Jesi pisnula mueller danas?


Da i mislim da je noviji test bar kod nas u hr.

----------


## Vrci

Ma i danas jos nista  :Smile: 

Ali primjecujem da mi se dnevna temperatura danas povisila. Bila je oko 37,1, sad je na 37,3.
Osjetim kao da me nesto hvata.
I umjesto da uzivam i spavam,svaki dan se budim u 6

----------


## Vrci

Eek krvavi iscjedak,bas crveno

----------


## Sybila

Zvuci dobro  :Smile:  navijamo za sutra  :Grin:

----------


## Stipka

Držim fige da je implantacija.. :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

Nije kasno za to? Danas 6dnt? 
Uf sva se tresem. Nikad nisam dobila mengu dok sam na utrićima il duphastonima

----------


## Sybila

> Eek krvavi iscjedak,bas crveno


Jooj, nisam vidjela, taman tipkala svoju poruku  :Undecided:  
To bas i ne zvuci ok. Malo je kasno za implantaciju, ali moguc je neki hematomcic od imp. pa zato.
Lezi i ne mrdaj!
Jel pijes andol ili nesto? 
Ako nisi nikad dobila m na progesteronu, onda je dobra sansa da nije to. Drzim  :fige: 
Miruj!

----------


## Stipka

Po meni nije kasno,moj dr odgovorno tvrdi po visinama bete u svom dugogodišnjem stazu,da je implatcija kod svake žene u različito vrime,i može krenit odmah nakon transfera blastociste pa sve do 7 dana nakon..s tim da je to proces koji traje par dana,ne ukopa se to bas u minut. Tako da,ja mislim da ima izgleda da je to to...kometa je rekla sylbia,lezi i miruj..

----------


## dino84

Vrci, malo utjehe, ja sam u dobitnom postupku prokrvarila, čini mi se, 7dnt i to baš crvena, svježa krv. I dosta obilno. Za tri dana test je bio pozitivan. Na prvom uzv hematom nije bio vidljiv, našli su ga tek kasnije. Miruj i vjerujem da će sve biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## Vrci

Kontaktirala sam doktoricu, rekla je da je mozda posljedica hipera. I neka mirujem do bete.
Opet mi se na wc-u pojavila bas svjeza krv i na rubu sam suza 

Jedino se tjesim da nikad nisam dobila mengu prije vremena,al uvijek postoji prvi puta...

----------


## Sybila

Jooj Vrci sad bi te tak grlila da sam blizu! Otplaci ako treba i ako ti je lakse, ali samo zato sto ti je tesko, ne odustaj! Samo miruj i miruj i miruj, mozda je stvarno do hipera. Drzi se  :grouphug: 

Dino, kad ti radis betu? Jesi radila test danas?

----------


## Stipka

Vrci jel to malo krvi ili ??

----------


## Vrci

Pa kad ležim i mirujem nema ništa. Pojavi se kad se obrišem nakon wc-a. Za sad mi je i svaka mrlja puno, znate kako je to.

----------


## Stipka

Ma znam sve,nažalost . Gle,nemoj na to gledat ko na tragediju,dok god nije ona prava menga, velike sanse su tu !!!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

Vrci,znam da te sad teško utješiti,ali nemoj odmah crno misliti.
Neznam koliko ti je inače ciklus,ali ako si tek 6dnt mi se čini rano za mjesečnicu;pogotovo što kažeš da nisi nikad dobila pod progesteronom.
Drugo,koliko sam ja upućena implatacija može biti i do 9dnt...kod svih nas je drugačije...pa gle ja sam imala transfer 3 dan osmostaničnog embrija pa je očito implatacija bila rano kad sam 4 dana prije očekivane dobila tamnu crtu kao da mi kasni.
Treće,Dino ti je pravi primjer da se čuda dešavaju. Vidi samo njenu prvu trudnoću! Prokrvarila je kad i ti!
A što se testova tiče,mislim da si malo previše požurila! Ako sam dobro shvatila ti si već jučer radila jedan,a to je bio tek 5dnt. 
Lipo tamo lezi,miruj i ne razbijaj glavicu! I test piški tek za 4 dana!!! Samo se mučiš sa tim ranim testovima!

----------


## Vrci

Evo smirilo se od mirovanja. Vise nije krv nego u sluzi zna jos malo biti pomijesano kao zilice.
Grudi me i dalje bole.

Da je menga ne bi se smanjivalo jel da?

----------


## Sybila

> Evo smirilo se od mirovanja. Vise nije krv nego u sluzi zna jos malo biti pomijesano kao zilice.
> Grudi me i dalje bole.
> 
> Da je menga ne bi se smanjivalo jel da?


Da je menga, vec bi trebalo tec kak se spada. Samo nastavi mirovat  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Evo sad kad sam se digla uzeti jesti, malo je još iscurilo, ali nije tako jako kao što je bilo

----------


## maca papucarica

Vrci, meni to nekako miriše na dobro  :Yes: 
Držim ručno-nožne  :fige:  da to mališanu stiže braco/seka!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da se njemu ne svida ideja, stalno mi pokusava skakati po trbuhu i gnijeciti ga [emoji38]
Danas je hiperaktivniji nego inace :D

----------


## Ginger

Vrci vibram da se mrvica primila!

----------


## Vrci

Evo update - piškila nisam  :Grin: 

I dalje se pojavljuje crveno. Nije dosta jako da vidim na ulošku, ali se pojavi kod brisanja. Kao da je toliko malo da ostane unutra, pa izađe kad se dignem.

Za one koji prate- cerviks mi je tako visoko i mekan da ga uopće jedva i nađem. Sise i dalje bole.
Dr pretpostavlja da je došlo do trudoće i da zbog hipera sad krvarim. Iskreno se nadam da je u pravu

----------


## Ginger

Pa daj pipiski taj test!  :Smile: 

ja nemam pojma kak je cerviks bio
ja sam utrice gurnula sto brze i trudila se ne misliti o tome
zato mi je crinone bio preporod  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Užasno me strah da je minus, pa se dugo nećkam. A prvi jutarnji je otišao prije 6  :Laughing: 

Ne znam za druge čekalice, ali ja sam barem svakih sat vremena na wc-u, iako ne pijem puno

----------


## Sybila

Samo se piski tih dana, i to ti ide u prilog  :Wink:  bubrezi pojacavaju rad.
Vidis kako ti je pametna dr. - kaze isto sto i mi ovdje na forumu  :Grin: 

Malo stisni na dva sata pa pisni jos jednom. Ako se vec zainatio da bude negativan lazno, sjetit cemo mu se rodbine do petog koljena. 

I miruj i dalje, znas koliko je to bitno za hiper! Drzi se  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci danas ti je 7dpt?

----------


## Vrci

Da, 7dpt blastice. Dugo iščekivani 12dpo.
Još 2 dana do službenog...

----------


## Vrci

LH test mi je pozitivan, kao inače kad sam trudna.
Gad od hcg-a je negativan ,imam onaj mullerov test. Bilo je oko 2h od zadnjeg wc-a

----------


## Gabi25

Bas bas negativan? Meni je prvi pozitivan u ovoj trudnoci bila takva sjena da sam to samo ja vidjela. Ali stvarno. Nisam mogla ni poslikati. Vidljiva samo pod određenim kutem i pod svjetlom

----------


## Vrci

Mene zbunjuje pozitivan lh, njega uvijek imam kad sam trudna. A ovaj mullerov test ima tako čudan prozorčić da ne znam jel ga mogu tako dobro proučiti

----------


## Sybila

Nisi trakicu, bas testic? Zna biti glupi odsjaj u prozorcicu pa se nis ne vidi. Rastavi ga  :Grin: 
Ma mislim da je to pozitivan, samo je ovaj hcg malo sporiji u shvacanju sto se dogadja  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Meni su se najbolje pokazale one trakice sa crvenim crtama- ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove taj test ali košta 20-ak kn, s njim nije bilo zabune. Kinezi su kao osjetljiviji ali su mi crtice na njima bile nekako svijetle dugo dugo, valjda tek kad je Beta prosla 1000 je testna bila ista kao kontrolna.

----------


## Vrci

LH test sam radila i jučer, i bio je puno svjetliji nego ovaj danas.
I ovaj Mullerov test na trudnoću ima crvenu crtu inače. 

Na 12 dpo sam u prvoj trudnoći imala betu 60 i čak je clearblue na prvi jutarnji bio pozitivan. Ovo mi se ne čini onda baš dobro...

----------


## Gabi25

Sjetila sam se- gravignost se zove. Ako lh tamni to je dobro!

----------


## Stipka

Vrci,držim fige.! Kako se osjećaš inače,izuzev tih simptoma hehe.. jel te boli šta ili ništa?

----------


## Vrci

Bole me sise, ponekad probodu jajnici i nekad se pojave lagani grcevi

----------


## Sybila

> LH test sam radila i jučer, i bio je puno svjetliji nego ovaj danas.
> I ovaj Mullerov test na trudnoću ima crvenu crtu inače. 
> 
> Na 12 dpo sam u prvoj trudnoći imala betu 60 i čak je clearblue na prvi jutarnji bio pozitivan. Ovo mi se ne čini onda baš dobro...


Gle, meni je na betu od otprilike 100 dm test bio negativan negativan, bez i naznake sjene! 
Lh tamni, to je dobro, bude i hcg svoje pokazao, nemoj se bedirati!

----------


## Stipka

A ti Testovi su zajeb. ,meni je na betu od 50 pokazao odma u roku sekunde onaj od 25 osjetljivosti. A nekima na 100-200-300 ne pokaže ništa. Tako da,u to se ne pouzdaj ovako rano..  jesi ti to u hiperu Vrci?

----------


## Vrci

Sybila,hvala, ovo me tješi. I frendica je na kinezu od 10 osjetljivosti imala sjenu,a beta 2h nakon preko 200.
Ja sam imala u prvoj trudnoći na ovaj 12dpo na clearblue laganu laganu crticu, beta 60.

A dr kaže da je krvarenje od hipera. Ja sam samo malo napuhnuta i to je to. Osim što sise boleee

----------


## željkica

Vrci draga bas mi je zao sta se toliko mucis ,probaj se opustit i ne radit nikakve testove nego tek za dva dana,drzim fige najjace da ugledas debeli plus!

----------


## sanjka

Joj vrci dobro zeljkica govori, bas se mucis.
Da si bar te testice radila s prvom jutarnjom pa bila ona i u 5 ujutro kad si se digla da piskis.

A kakve su ti tastove nudili tu kod tebe u ljekarni?
Vjetojatno CB i Intimplus.

----------


## Vrci

Gravignost mini i cb. Imam doma još taj jedan gravignost mini koji čuvam  :Grin:

----------


## sanjka

> Gravignost mini i cb. Imam doma još taj jedan gravignost mini koji čuvam


To je super testic.....taj ujuto popiski i vjerujem da ce biti crtica  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Je da je i taj mini od 25 miu osjetljivost al bar ne daje lazne crtice.

----------


## Stipka

Dobro kažu cure Vrci,i ja sam u istom sosu ko ti, ja sam još i uvjerenja da ništa od uspjeha kod mene,pa šta ću..kako bude bit će. Naravno da nije svejedno,al nema smisla se tako mučiti. Ako je je,ako nije nije. Neće nerviranje i muka pomoći. Ja zato ni pod razno ni ne kupujem testove tako odma,jer znam da bi stalno piskila i samo se mučila hehe.. ovako ,brigu na veselje pa kako Bog da. Šteta šta ne možeš izvadit krv i riješit se svega,jer ovako svaki dan nove patnje i nedoumice. Razumim te u potpunosti,al pokušaj se malo smirit,ionako ne možeš ništa Učinit Vise nego jesi.

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci kakva je situacija s krvarenjem?

----------


## Vrci

I dalje se pojavi kod brisanja, ali inace je ok. Ne cini mi se velika kolicina krvi, al i same znate da je panika cim se uopce zacrveni

----------


## Vrci

Radila sad clearblue koji sam jos imala. Vidi se lagana lagana crta, onako kad gledas. Al pojavila se odmah,znaci ocito nije evaporacijska. I iste je sirine kao kontrolna

----------


## Sybila

> Radila sad clearblue koji sam jos imala. Vidi se lagana lagana crta, onako kad gledas. Al pojavila se odmah,znaci ocito nije evaporacijska. I iste je sirine kao kontrolna


 :Very Happy:  ma vrci, to je to! Cestitam!

----------


## Vrci

Sad nakon 15ak min vise ju skoro ne vidim,al bila je tamo,uslikala sam ju, kunem se [emoji38]

----------


## Stipka

To je to 100% !!!! :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala.
Samo nek krvarenje barem postane smedarenje, i nitko sretniji.
Sad me najvise strah biokemijske,sto ce beta pokazati u subotu.
Necu vaditi sutra,jer mi bolje taman 2 dana imati sub-pon

----------


## Stipka

Jel stalo?

----------


## Vrci

Ne,isto je kao i jucer. Zivcira me jako

----------


## Stipka

A mogu misliti.. uh.. Izvadi betu čim prije i mirna si.

----------


## Vrci

Gravignost mini negativan. Znaci nista od svega...

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Rasplakala se jutros...muz nije bio daleko da se i on. Ne kuzim zasto nece...

Evo vadim betu da se rijesim mirovanja jer mi dosta uzaludnog lezanja, samo mi je gore

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Izvadi betu za svaki slucaj

----------


## Vrci

Bas sam ljuta i tuzna,jel previse sto trazim jos jedno dijete?  
Sve bude super,a opet nista.
Jedino mi lakse sto imam 2 smrzlica.

Inace,jucer sam bila jako jako napuhnuta,danas nisam..

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci zao mi je :Sad: 
Čekamo betu!

----------


## Sybila

Nije previse Vrci, da zelis i jos pet! 
Sunce mu bem, bas mi je zao da se tak mucis  :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Draga Vrci, ne odustaj, možda je test lažno negativan, izvadi betu, držim palčeve  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ispod 2. To je to

----------


## NinaDrv

Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sjuskica30

Žao mi je Vrci...nemam što drugo reći....

----------


## željkica

Vrci draga zao mi je jako i sama isto prolazim i pitam se zasto nece,jednostavno se sve mora poklopit.Mi smo vec 5 puta isli po drugo i nece a uvijek savrsene blastice....ko ce znat.Odtuguj izbaci to iz sebe nema druge i glavu gore i za koji mj po smrzlice!!!grlim jako jako!

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci zao mi je :Sad: 
Ne kužim samo od kud pozitivna lh i cb test?

----------


## Vrci

Clearblue je ocito los test,kao sto se za njega i kaze 
A lh i sinoc bila ultra tamna

Bas mi je tesko i nije fer

----------


## dino84

Vrci, jako mi je žao, stvarno nije pošteno. Mene najviše živcira što je kod tebe i mene sve bilo savršeno, a opet ništa.

Ja sad danas vadila betu da mogu javiti u Ri. Jučer stigla vještica, prvi put da sam dobila dok još koristim Crinone.

Što se tiče lh trakice, i meni je bila pozitivna i sve tamnija kako su dani prolazili. Mislim da to ima veze s time što imam pcos. Čini mi se da sam jednom pročitala da u tom slučaju lh trakice baš i nisu najtočnije.

----------


## Vrci

I ja imam pcos,al do sad su uvijek pokazale pozitivu samo na trudnocu.

Kaze dr da ako cu ovulirati mogu vec sad na FET.

Bas mi je tesko. Drugima se zalomi i po x djece, mi zelimi samo po 1, 2 i nista i moramo se muciti

----------


## Ginger

Vrci grlim
cudno mi za clearblue, on je obicno negativan ili slabo pozitivan kad se na ostalim testovima vec dobro vidi  :Undecided: 
meni se na njemu jeeeedva vidjelo, dok je na ostalima bila vec jaka crta

----------


## Stipka

Vrci,jako mi je zao. Sad u nove pobjede. Glavu gore,nema drugo šta. Ja jut našla trag na gaćicama i test - ,znaci gotovo je i za mene. Kakvo jutro. Al koš to rekoh,glavu gore,imam i ja smrzlica još,samo ja ću malo odmorit i tijelo i glavu i očistiti se od sveg ovog pa onda dalje. A zašto ne ide,Bog zna.. ja nemam djece, imam tri postupka insem.i 3 ivf  iza sebe,s mojim mužem sve i vise nego dobro,samnom također osim niskog amh,al uvik sam imala lipi br folikula,jajasaca i embrija ko u priči,sve ostalo školski i savršeno,pa eto... nikad ništa. Ja ne mogu ni do tog jednog doći,a kamoooli dvoje ili vise. Tako da Vrci,i ostale koje imate već djecu,neka vam to bude snaga i utjeha za dalje...kao i znak da će sigurno uspit prije ili kasnije!!! :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

Ajme žao mi i za tebe  :Sad:  sami minusi se zaredali

Nama je za malca bio uspješan 4.postupak, za drugo dijete ovo je bio 2. 

Ali ja ne želim raditi veliku pauzu, imam 2 smrzlića, htjela bih što prije dalje

----------


## Stipka

I ja bi najradije sutra hehe. Al moram malo mislit i na sebe. Očistiti se od svih ovih hormona,glavu malo odmorit jer koliko god se ja ok držala sve je ovo psihički kao i fizički jako iscrpno. Pricekat ću barem jedan ciklus ili dva,da sve dodje na svoje,pa onda hladne glave dalje. Tako mi je i moj dr uvik preporučivao ka Napravit malo pauze.

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, Stipka, zao mi je jako  :Sad: 
Uza lh trakice, cb, sve simptome, kak je krenulo...stvarno nimalo ocekivano, sve je djelovalo super  :Sad:  ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je  :Sad: 

Radim u takvom okruzju da se cesto pitam (i strasno se krivo zbog toga osjecam, ali eto), vidim zene na heroinu, alkoholicarke, radjaju jedno za drugim bez problema...a mi se tu pucamo lijekovima, vitaminima, stvaramo savrsena okruzja za nase js, pa embrijice da postanu bebice i tako se mucimo i jedva jedva nesto  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je najgori dio svega povratak na posao  :Sad: 

I ja se isto osjećam krivo, ali baš sam sad i ljuta i ljubomorna na cure koje bez problema ostaju trudne  :Sad:  znam da je ružno, ali ne mogu si pomoći, preteško mi danas

----------


## Jolica30

Cure bas mi je zao. Neznam sto bih rekla. Isto kao i Stipka nemam jos djece, spremam se za treci ivf i pitam se hoce li uopce ikad doci moje vrijeme. Kao i tebi Vrci najgori mi je povratak na posao kad su svi puni pitanja. Zato sam odlucila ovaj put raditi. I isto me ljuti kada se okrenem oko sebebi pogledam kako sve ostaju lako trudne, ne planirano, desilo se slucajno. Najvise me ljuti kada mi iste te govore vidjet ces koja je to sreca a ja se pitam hocu li??? 
Eto zao mi je svih nas koje smo ovdje, mucimo se i prolazimo sve te silne postupke.

----------


## mimsi

Vrci, Stipka, žao mi je...  :Sad: 
Cure su već sve rekle..

----------


## s_iva

Cure, žao mi je!
Baš tužan dan

----------


## Stipka

Hvala cure. Novi je dan,glava gore i idemo dalje :grouphug:

----------


## LF2

Žao mi je....

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure bas mi je zao znam kako se osjecate... ja sam u 8. mj imala biokemijsku i bas me bilo slomilo. Evo u četvrtak popodne du nam vračene 2 mrvice na čuvanje. Samo se nadam da če im ovaj put biti dobro kod mame pa da če se i zadržati...

----------


## mirelaj

11.2. U subotu vracena 1 mrvica u trbu,mislim da je blastocita jer je vracena 5 dan, umjesto utrogestana sam dobila crirone gel. Jel itko koristio taj gel i kad bi mogla radit test na trudnocu? Betu vadim tek 24.2

----------


## Stipka

Pa ako nisi primala hcg,možeš test već tjedan dana nakon transfera ako je 5 ti dan bio transfer. Znaci za vikend ,sub - ned. Nemoj prije da se ne bi bezveze razočarala. Držim fige da +  :Smile:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Mirelaj ja sam imala transfer 9.02 i isto betu vadim 24.02 necu prije. Sad se pratimo. Kako se osjecas?

----------


## mirelaj

Nemam nikakvih simptoma, niti imam probadanja niti me grudi bole, bas nista. Ne mirujem vec radim.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ni ja ovaj put nemam nikakvih simptoma. Ja sam doma jer imam dosta stresan posao pa cu postupak iskoristit i malo odmorit zivceke ali sto se tice simptoma lagano tonu ladje. Dapace toliko dobro se osjecam da se i zalaufam pa krenem da cu nesto napravi pa se sjetim i onda laganini...

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo ja sam 09.02. imala transfer odmrznutih zametaka, blastociste. Doktor mi je rekao da vadim betu 22.02. i da mogu ići raditi od ponedjeljka (13.02). Ne osjećam ništa posebno, sinoć kao neki pritisak koji osjećam i pred menstruaciju.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Marijaxy drzim figice da bude uspjesan. Mene buni to sto ni pritisak ne osjecam. Prosli put sam imala sve simptome i bolne cike i ledja i grcevi znaci apsolutno sve i bila je biokemijska.

----------


## Marijaxy

Da li si ti sad bila u stimuliramo postupku? Ja sam imala FET, tako da nije bilo nikakvih stimulacija, hormona koji zapravo rade te simptome. Sad sam na utogestanima i estofemu. Doktor mi je i rekao da neću ništa osjećati, da neću biti napuhana jer nije bilo stimulacije.

----------


## Blubutterfly

I mi smo imali FET. Isti uzimam estrofem, utrogestan,prednison, aspirin i folnu. Mi uvijek idemo na fet jer idemo na donirane blastice posto i ja i suprug imamo problema.

----------


## Marijaxy

Vjerojatno je još rano za neke simptome. Tješim se. Meni je dr rekao da je trudnoća kod doniranih js puno veća jer se uzimaju js mlađih žena. Sretno i javi se.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Ma naravno nema predaje dok beta ne presudi samo kazem da mi je cudno prvi hrpa simptoma, a sada nista... sretno i tebi od srca.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Mi uvijek idemo na fet jer idemo na donirane blastice posto i ja i suprug imamo problema.


Dakle, kod vas je riječ o donaciji embrija? Jesam li dobro shvatila?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Je da kod nas je donacija embrija.

----------


## bubba

Pozz curke redovito vas pratim,imala sam transfet 07.02.vracene 2 blastociste.20.02. Vadenje bete...bez ikakvih simptoma...
Zadnji puta imala sam hrpu simptoma visoku betu,da bi na kraju zavrsilo sa kiretazom u 7 tt.
Nadamo se najboljem ishodu...

----------


## Blubutterfly

Pozz bubba drzimo ti fige za uspjesan postupak. Meni je transfer bio 9.02. i isto sam bez simptoma, a prosli postupak hrpa simptoma i bila biokemijska. Kako provodis dane jesi doma na odmaranju ili radis? Ja sam doma i dani su nenormalno dugi...

----------


## bubba

Ovaj tjedan sam pocela radit,jer nije fizicki naporan a i psihicki mi je puno lakse,al kad dodem doma dan nema kraja,jako sam placljiva i razdrazljiva,najvise mrzim kad mi kazu nemoj mislit na to...i ja bi rado kad bi mi neko rekao za carobnu formulu da me probude na dan bete.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure a zasto vi tako kasno vadite betu??
Jesu vam to izricito tako savjetovali vasi mpo dr-i pa onda nema ponavljanja ili kako??

----------


## bubba

14 dnt to je preporuka dr,al nakon toga ponovo za 2 dana,bar sam ja tako zadnje u 6mj prosle godine.

----------


## mirelaj

Pise mi na nalazu da vadim 24.2. PUpunkcija bila 6.2, a transfer 11.2. a kad si ti vadila?

----------


## Blubutterfly

I meni pise 14 dnt znaci ako je transfer bio 9.02 beta bi trebala biti 23 ili 24.02.

----------


## LaraLana

Meni su vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija. Test pozitivan na 10 dnt a beta na 12 dnt 139, uzv 6+1 srceko  :Smile:  

Ovako, ja sam imala bolove od 4 dnt do 8 dnt i to nisu bili menstrualni bolovi niti pms niti probadanje ni pikanje.
To je bila vrlo neugodna bol nisko po sredini.
Kako je ta bol nestala 9 dnt ja sam isla 10 dnt napraviti test i pozitivan.

Ja se uopce nisam toga drzala sto su mi rekli kad da vadim betu. Bilo mi je zbilja dosta lijekova i pikanja i htjela sam sto prije prestati s tim ako nije uspjelo.
Kad sam im javila bili su odusevljeni i nisam vise ponavljala.

Ja osobno ne bi toliko cekala a pogotovo kod vas svih su blastice vratili.
Sretno cure  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> 14 dnt to je preporuka dr,al nakon toga ponovo za 2 dana,bar sam ja tako zadnje u 6mj prosle godine.


Bubba ti si 07.02. imala transfer?
Danas je vec 8 dnt. Puno cura vec 8 ili 9 dnt rade test a betu 10 dnt. Ako je se primilo to ce se i pokazati.
Ja vam to od sreca svima zelim  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubba

Hvala ti,mislim da cu pricekat jos koji dan lakse cu prezivjet u neznanju nego se suocit s negativnim ishodom ili se ponadat,pa se razocarat.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bubba slazem se sa tobom. Ni ja necu radit test prije. Zivjet cu u blazenom neznanju i nadi do 24.02. i to je to

----------


## Blubutterfly

Jutro ženice drage.. Evo ja budna od 6 i neče san na oči da ga ubiješ . Ženice koje čekate betu kako se osječate? Ja sam več polako nervozna i mada sam sama sebi obečala da neču raditi test prije bete baš mi ne izlazi iz glave. Nestrpljiva sam i baš bi rado da mi neko šapne na uho dali je uspijelo ili ne . Sama sebi sam šašava.. ugodan dan vam želim

----------


## bubba

Jutro,ja sam budna od 4 jutros,suosjecam s tobom.Ja sam jucer imala lagani smedi iscjedak,nadam se da je to implantacijski bio,a ostalo sve isto...

----------


## sanjka

Ja nisam nikada cekala taj famozni 14 dnt ili cak jos vise kao sto to cure iz Rijeke cekaju al cini mi se da one onda ne ponavljaju betu kad ju rade 18 dnt ili cak 21 dnt.
Iskreno ja bi do tad valjda rogove dobila.

Na prvom mjestu mi je bilo radi same mene da ako je uspjelo da znam i veselim se a ako nije prekid terapije i idemo dalje jer neizvjesnost bar mene ubija i to mi je jos gore da se pitam i trazim simptome.
A i ne piju mi se bas dekortini ako ne treba.

Zene drage sretno vam i ne mora znaciti ako nema simptoma da nije uspjelo. Neke zene zaista ne osjete bas nista a neke da pa tak da je pravilo da pravila nema  :Wink:

----------


## Marijaxy

Sanjka sad si me malo umirila. Nemam nikakvih simptoma, pa se bojim da ništa od svega. Iako se tješim da ima vremena za simptome. Ja sam transfer imala 09.02, betu vadim 22.02. (kako je dr rekao). Prije sam radila testove dan ranije. Sad više ne.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bubba ajme navijam na najjace da je to bebica.... bas si me oraspolozila jutros.

----------


## bubba

Nadamo se da je to to ❤❤❤,jos koji dan do bete pa cemo sve znat

----------


## mirelaj

cure, kad mogu najranije vaditi betu ( transfer je bio 11.2-blastocista) nisam izdržala pa sam jučer radila test koji je pokazao-negativno, a danas su mi se pojavile par krvi na papiru, inače imam vrlo kratak ciklus koji traje od 23-24 dana.( danas mi je inače 23 dan ciklusa). S obzirom da ne koristim utrogestane već crinone gel, ne znam da li da ga večeras stavljem ili ne ako krene menstruacija?!

----------


## Sybila

Krvarenje može biti i implantacija, ne mora biti menstruacija. Drzim  :fige:  da je tako. Radila si test 5dnt, to je debelo prerano da bi bila sigurna da je stvarno negativan. 
Betu mozes vaditi 9dnt, tada bi trebala definitivno pokazati. 

Ne mogu ti dati savjet za gel, mislim da bi to ipak dr.trebao reci.

----------


## Vrci

Mirelaj, ja sam ovaj mpo ciklus prokrvarila 6dnt blastica. Dr je rekla da do bete (koja je bila 9dnt) i dalje stavljam utriće. Ja sam išla vaditi betu dan ranije jer sam imala minus na testu i znala sam da je to menga. Pričekaj barem do 14dpo (tj.9dnt) s krajem terapije, ili ako baš jako prokrvariš zovi doktora

----------


## bubekica

Nazovi dr, mozda ce te prebaciti na terapiju koja se uzima oralno ako krvaris. Kod mene nazalost krvarenje nikad nije bilo implantacijsko nego dolazeca m, ali ima puuuno primjera koji su upravo suprotni. Od srca ti zelim plusic, na tvom mjestu bih danas ponovila test, tj mozda bolje sutra ujutro. Ja sam betu uvijek radila ranije ako bih krvarila, cca 14-15 dan od punkcije.
Sretno!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Jutro. Mirelaj, Bubba kakvo je stanje sa vašim krvaruckanjem? Ja se iskreno i od srca nadam da su to vaše mrvice. Neznam kako vi ali ja sam konstantno u optimistično-pesimističnom raspoloženju.

----------


## bubba

Eiii zenice,meni je bilo samo u srijedu i to je stalo nakon nekoliko odlazaka na wc jer je ostalo uvijek na papiru,a raspolozenje....jedan cas ekstaza pucam od srece a drugi tren plac i suze....osim toga nikakvih drugih simptoma nemama...nezz sta je to...kako je kod tebe Blubutterfly?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo kod mene apsolutno niti jedan jedini simptom ali bas nista. Cicke, trbuh nula bodova i stvarno neznam sta da mislim. Znam da sam vec dosadna ali stalno usporedjujem ovaj postupak sa proslim i full je drkcije. Prosli put sam imala bolove u trbuhu, ledjima, sise bile osjetljive i sve zavrsilo biokemijskom. Ovaj postupak nista i bas me strah. Ako me nista ne boli zabrinem se jer ne boli ako nesto zaboli zasto sad boli??? Sama sebe cu izludit. Bubba sve mi to mirisi na implantaciju i tako sam sretna zbog tebe..

----------


## Vrci

Kažu da u pravilu implantacijsko krvarenje se pojavi i stane. Kao kod bubbe  :Smile: 
A menga stalno ide po malo, ili jače.
Iako može biti svašta, i beba uz stalno krvarenje. Do 14 dana od punkcije bi se trebalo vidjeti

----------


## Vrci

> Evo kod mene apsolutno niti jedan jedini simptom ali bas nista. Cicke, trbuh nula bodova i stvarno neznam sta da mislim. Znam da sam vec dosadna ali stalno usporedjujem ovaj postupak sa proslim i full je drkcije. Prosli put sam imala bolove u trbuhu, ledjima, sise bile osjetljive i sve zavrsilo biokemijskom. Ovaj postupak nista i bas me strah. Ako me nista ne boli zabrinem se jer ne boli ako nesto zaboli zasto sad boli??? Sama sebe cu izludit.


Ja sam ovaj postupak imala identične simptome kao kod trudnoće i biokemijske, a beta bila ful negativna. Tako da nikakve koristi od uspoređivanja...

----------


## Blubutterfly

Znam znam da nema uspoređivanja i da sve to nista ne znaci ali eto ja sam valjda mazohista pa se volim mučiti.  :Smile:

----------


## bubba

Drugi tjedan cemo se sve rijesiti neznanja,samo treba biti strpljen zelim nam svima velikuuu betuu

----------


## bubba

> Evo kod mene apsolutno niti jedan jedini simptom ali bas nista. Cicke, trbuh nula bodova i stvarno neznam sta da mislim. Znam da sam vec dosadna ali stalno usporedjujem ovaj postupak sa proslim i full je drkcije. Prosli put sam imala bolove u trbuhu, ledjima, sise bile osjetljive i sve zavrsilo biokemijskom. Ovaj postupak nista i bas me strah. Ako me nista ne boli zabrinem se jer ne boli ako nesto zaboli zasto sad boli??? Sama sebe cu izludit. Bubba sve mi to mirisi na implantaciju i tako sam sretna zbog tebe..


Kao  da sebe slusam,nije mi nista,nista me ne boli,a ako zaboli zasto sad boli.
Isto usporedujem zadnji postupak koji je bio potpuna suprotnost od ovog i gdje sam imala svaki simptom od bolova do pojacanog okusa i mirisa,a sad toga nema.

----------


## biska

Evo jos jedne transferuse i betocekalice.
Danas je bio transfer 2 rane blastice i prva mi je misao kao svakoj trudnici koja drzi za sebe - sta bi danas finog mogla rucati?!  :Smile: 

Bubba, Blue, ostale cekalice drzte se!

----------


## Blubutterfly

Biska nadam se da si se fino napapala i da mazis svoje mrvice. Navijam da ti vrijeme prodje brze i manje stresno nego meni...

----------


## klamerica

Sretno svim curama koje su u iscekivanju i u postupcima! Drzim fige da ove godine bude baby boom! Samo strpljivo i mirno i prodisite svaki simptom. Ljubim vas!

----------


## LaraLana

> cure, kad mogu najranije vaditi betu ( transfer je bio 11.2-blastocista) nisam izdržala pa sam jučer radila test koji je pokazao-negativno, a danas su mi se pojavile par krvi na papiru, inače imam vrlo kratak ciklus koji traje od 23-24 dana.( danas mi je inače 23 dan ciklusa). S obzirom da ne koristim utrogestane već crinone gel, ne znam da li da ga večeras stavljem ili ne ako krene menstruacija?!


Mirelaj kakva je situacija danas? Dal si kontaktirala dr.?
Cure su ti vec napisale za betu da mozes 9 dnt.

----------


## mirelaj

Nisam zvala vv, jer danas nema nikakvog krvarenja, (danas mi inace 24 dan ciklusa, a to znaci da sam jutros trebala dobiti) nista ne osjecam , cak nisam ni napuhana. Ovaj crinone gel je super, stavljam ga jedino prije spavanja. Budem u pon ponovo radila test,

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo i mene napokon tu. Danas objavljen transfer trodnevnog embrija. Beta 8.3. na Dan zena. :Zaljubljen:  Sretno svima u cekanju bete.

----------


## sanjka

> Evo i mene napokon tu. Danas objavljen transfer trodnevnog embrija. Beta 8.3. na Dan zena. Sretno svima u cekanju bete.


Chiara prekokrasno  :Smile:  
Sretno draga!!!!! Ajmeee Rijeka i beta :/

----------


## zrinkica

Cure da li ima koja iskustva s hiperstimulacijom? 
Danas mi je tjedan dana nakon aspiracije. Cijeli tjedan sam mirovala, ništa teško dizala, lagana šetnja i slično. 
Danas sam se prvi put malo više kretala i odmah osjećam bolove i pritisak u području desnog jajnika i lagani tamni iscjedak. Da li je moguće da ću ceć dobiti menstruaciju? 

Transfera nije bilo zbog hipera, ali imamo dvija smrzlića koja nas čekaju!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanjka

> Nisam zvala vv, jer danas nema nikakvog krvarenja, (danas mi inace 24 dan ciklusa, a to znaci da sam jutros trebala dobiti) nista ne osjecam , cak nisam ni napuhana. Ovaj crinone gel je super, stavljam ga jedino prije spavanja. Budem u pon ponovo radila test,


Mirelaj, ako je ovo bio ET iz stimuliranog onda duljina tvog ciklusa nema veze sad s trenutnim stanjem i ne treba se to porediti. Tvoj ciklus je tvoj prirodni ciklus a kad imas stimulirani onda to ne vrijedi e danas sam trebala dobiti...kuzis.
Inace ovo kod tebe mi se jako svidja da si imala par kapljica krvi i to se vise nije ponavljalo jer mi bas nekako djeluje da je implantacija zavrsila a i sto odgovara na 6 dnt. Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Cure da li ima koja iskustva s hiperstimulacijom? 
> Danas mi je tjedan dana nakon aspiracije. Cijeli tjedan sam mirovala, ništa teško dizala, lagana šetnja i slično. 
> Danas sam se prvi put malo više kretala i odmah osjećam bolove i pritisak u području desnog jajnika i lagani tamni iscjedak. Da li je moguće da ću ceć dobiti menstruaciju? 
> 
> Transfera nije bilo zbog hipera, ali imamo dvija smrzlića koja nas čekaju!


Zrinkice i dalje mirovanje i prati koliko mokris.
Nadam se da ce se *Vrci* javiti jer ona to bolje zna sto treba piti. Cini mi se da se to spominjalo...nekakvi sokovi :/

----------


## kitty

Ja sam imala više puta hiper, i odgođeni transfer zbog toga, i svaki put sam baš rano prokrvarila, 7-8 dana nakon aspiracije obično.

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala cure. Ja blesava mislila ići raditi u ponedjeljak. 
Rekli su mi 2dc na uzv doći. Nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Evo i mene napokon tu. Danas objavljen transfer trodnevnog embrija. Beta 8.3. na Dan zena. Sretno svima u cekanju bete.


Toooo Chiara! Koji zanimljiv datum za betu!!!
Nek bude dobitan!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala cure. Sok koji se spominjao je Isosport ako kome bude trebao.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Chiara sretno i nek bude dobitan...

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka sad si me malo umirila. Nemam nikakvih simptoma, pa se bojim da ništa od svega. Iako se tješim da ima vremena za simptome. Ja sam transfer imala 09.02, betu vadim 22.02. (kako je dr rekao). Prije sam radila testove dan ranije. Sad više ne.


Marijaxy za pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## biska

Cure, sutra bi se vratila na posao, pa me zanima da li popodnevne utrice popiti ili staviti vaginalno? U firmi nemam gdje prileci, sjedenje i stajanje su mi jedine opcije  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

Ako ih ne mozes stavit onda popij, ali znaj da ce te omamit, i nemoj ih piti na prazan zeludac

----------


## mirelaj

Biska, zasto nisi trazila da ti da crinone gel, on ti je umjesto utrogestana i koristi se samo navecer prije spavanja

----------


## Gabi25

Biska ja radim uredski posao i stavila bi ih i onda onako u neki polusjedeci položaj se zavalila nekih pola sata. Jednostavno ih nisam mogla piti jer su me toliko omamile da ne bi mogla funkcionirati

----------


## biska

Mirelaj, do sada sam uvijek ostajala doma tjedan dana nakon transfera pa mi nije palo na pamet uopce razmisljati o alternativi utricima.
Gabi, i ja cu kao ti pokusati jer su i mene oborile tih par puta kada sam ih morala popiti  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li je normalno da nesto iscuri od tih utrica iako gledam lezati barem pola sata? Mozda da ih probam jos dublje ubaciti...

----------


## kitty

Ja na poslu ne ležim poslije utrića i nikad mi ništa ne iscuri. Išla raditi dan poslije transfera svaki put.

----------


## Sybila

> Da li je normalno da nesto iscuri od tih utrica iako gledam lezati barem pola sata? Mozda da ih probam jos dublje ubaciti...


Naravno da iscuri nesto, mora negdje otici kad se otopi  :Smile:  ne brini!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala *Sybila*. Vec sam mislila da nesto krivo radim. Do sada sam uvijek dobivala duphaston, a on se pije. A ubuduce ako bude bilo potrebno, trazit cu crinone.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

E kod hipera preporucuju piti izotonicne napitke. Ja sam pila isosport

----------


## zrinkica

Evo danas samo popodne krv ali slabo i tamnija. Sad samo na wc papiru, svjetlo crveno ljepljivo. 
Pa ne znam.  
Mislim da još ne bi to računala kao 1dc.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Da li je normalno da nesto iscuri od tih utrica iako gledam lezati barem pola sata? Mozda da ih probam jos dublje ubaciti...


Normalno je da nešto izađe,ne brini...

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad mi je lakse kad vidim da je i drugima tako? Kako si ti *Sjuskica*, koji ti je tjedan trudnoce?

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja jutro kad dođem na posao stavim utrogestan i sjedim mirno nekih 40 min i nije mi ništa iscurilo više nego što je normalno, a popodne legnem kad dođem kući. Naravno da se ne može sve apsorbirati.

----------


## biska

Glupi hormoni i čekanje i sve! 
Noćas sam se probudila nešto prije 5, skoknula do wc-a, vratila se u krevet, zaspala i sanjala najveći crnjak od sna  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 

Naravno, dobila sam nalaz s betom 0, ustanovila da su mi se svi zubi pokvarili od hormona i rasplakala sam se ko ljuta godina.
Kad sam se probudila, jastuk mi je bio mokar od suza  :Sad: 

Ni po noći ne mogu imati mira od vlastitih strahova...
Ljuta sam!

----------


## sjuskica30

Biska ja sam do prije tjedan dana sanjala svakakve gluposti...od toga da sam došla na UZV da vidim bebicu,a oni meni govore da tu nema gestacijske,da je sve puno folikula i da idemo odmah na punkciju,a meni test pozitivan...hahaha koje šale psiha zbija sa nama...
Chiara danas sam 5+5. Onaj dan kad sam bila po uputnicu bila sam 5+0 i moja doktorica mi je napravila UZV čisto da potvrdi da je u maternici...i bila je gestacijska od 9mm.
Sad čekam nalaz bete (mislim u srijedu da ce biti gotov) pa zovem humanu.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure ja se lagano predajem. Stigli svi simptomi vjestice i nada lagano umire.. za snove nemam rijeci ja sam nocas sanjala da sam dojila bebu. Nemogu vam ni opisat tugu koju osjecam jutros.

----------


## Marijaxy

Meni je najbolje kad mi kažu, samo se opusti. EEEEE. Tko nije ovo doživio, nema pojma o čemu priča.

----------


## biska

Blu  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure drzite se. Jos nista nije izgubljeno. Losi snovi ne znace nuzno da postupak nije uspio.  :Love: 
*Sjuskica* mozda ce te onda drugi tjedan naruciti za prvi pregled na humanoj. Svu srecu ti zelim ostatak trudnoce.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure sad kad sam stavlja utrice sam skuzila da mi je cervix skroz gore jedva ga osjetim. Jel zna koja sto je to? Ne kuzim se bas u to pa reko mozda koja od vas zna koj klinac je to. Sorry ako je potanje malo smotano ali eto kako rekoh ne kuzim sta se desava.  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cure sad kad sam stavlja utrice sam skuzila da mi je cervix skroz gore jedva ga osjetim. Jel zna koja sto je to? Ne kuzim se bas u to pa reko mozda koja od vas zna koj klinac je to. Sorry ako je potanje malo smotano ali eto kako rekoh ne kuzim sta se desava.


Pa nije da ti želim ulijevati lažne nade,ali meni je skroz gore,a kao što rekoh danas sam 5+5. Bitno da ti je da ga uvijek provjeriš u istom položaju i u isto doba dana...jer hoće šetati..ja prije kad sam stavljala utriće točno sam prije M uspjela na njemu napipati otvor i bio je niže....sad je skroz gore i onako skoro stopljen sa okolinom.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cure drzite se. Jos nista nije izgubljeno. Losi snovi ne znace nuzno da postupak nije uspio. 
> *Sjuskica* mozda ce te onda drugi tjedan naruciti za prvi pregled na humanoj. Svu srecu ti zelim ostatak trudnoce.


Hvala Chiara! Nisam baš sigurna,ali mislim da me neće još naručiti. Ako sam dobro upućena,neće me naručiti barem prije 7 tjedna! Ma kad god,samo nek bude sve ok!
Što se tiče snova,dobro si rekla.
Dapače,nesanica po noći i ludi snovi su normalni za početak trudnoće...

----------


## Vrci

Meni je visok cerviks do sada bio znak trudnoće. Do ovog postupka, kad je sve bilo naopačke

----------


## antony34

Blubutterflay ako ti je cerviks visoko to je dobro. Ja sam sad u trudnoci prokrvarila i on mi se odma spustio. Na srecu nije bilo nista strasno a sad mi je stalno gore i dok stavljam utrice cak nine mogu previse do njega. Moja preporuka ti je da piskis jedan test tek tolko da sebe umiris jer znam da je dugo 15 dana cekati betu. Ja sam ju vadila 16dt al nisam test radila jer je sve bilo ok. Sretno draga.

----------


## mirelaj

Radila test- negativno, a danas mi je 9dnt blastociste, tako da se i ja lagano predajem

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure ja neznam sad dali bi skakala od srece ili plakala od muke ali svaka nova nada je nada... to mi je bas bilo cudno jer utrice stavljam odprilike uvijek u istom polozaju i uvijek mi je ajmo rec smetala ta kuglica, i sinoc mi je bilo cudno kao pitanje pa di je sad i jutros sam je osjetila bas visoko i mekana je skroz na dodir.
Mirelaj ja iskreno mislim da je rano za test strpi se ipak jos malo.

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, vratili su mi 2 4-stanična, 2 dan nakon punkcije. Danas mi je 3 dnt. Mislim da je rano za neke simptome ali me grudi ubijaju od jutros i bole me od ruke prema bradavicama. Napuhana sam cijela i tako mi je od samog transfera. Stavljam si utriće, 3x2. Malo mirujem i ležim, malo hodam po stanu a malo obilazim oko zgrade. Susjedi će misliti da nisam svoja pogotovo što hodam puževim korakom. Obzirom da sam tranfer imala 2-gi dan kada bi mogla raditi test? Betu su mi rekli tek početkom 3. mjeseca.

----------


## bubba

Pozz cekalice,danas vadila betu 14dnt i ona je 79...za dva dana ponovo vadenje...sve se bojim koji bi ishod mogao biti.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bubba bas mi je drago. Držim fige da se ljepo podupla

----------


## bubba

Hvala ti al sve mi je to nekako malo,zadnji puta je bila 1600,tako da me ovo zabrinjava.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Mozda je samo bila kasnija implantacija..

----------


## bubba

Nadam se da je tako,vidjet cemo u srijedu.

----------


## biska

Bubba, dobra je to beta  :Smile: 

Koliko znam, na 14 dan bi trebala biti preko 50...
Veseli se, nemoj brinuti!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Pozz cekalice,danas vadila betu 14dnt i ona je 79...za dva dana ponovo vadenje...sve se bojim koji bi ishod mogao biti.


Super!!! Samo pozitivno dalje!!!

----------


## bubba

Hvala vam curke,prava ste podrska ❤❤❤

----------


## Blubutterfly

Cure dali znate koji test bi mogla kupit? Koji je vama bio pouzdan? Znam da sam nekad davno citala o onim evoporacijskim linijama ali ne kuzim koji bi to bio..

----------


## Vrci

Kupi gravignost, ultra je najosjetljiviji,a mini je standard

----------


## sanjka

Ima jos i Geratherm koji je odlican i Cyclo test.
I jedan i drugi su oko 30 ak.kn.

Evaporacijske se dogadjaju kod CB testa jer su plave boje.

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala ti al sve mi je to nekako malo,zadnji puta je bila 1600,tako da me ovo zabrinjava.


Bubba a sto reci vec da uvijek ima iznimke ~~~~~~~~~
Na koji dan ti je bila ova beta od 1600 ??
Nemoj mi samo reci da to nije dobro zavrsilo!!??

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cure dali znate koji test bi mogla kupit? Koji je vama bio pouzdan? Znam da sam nekad davno citala o onim evoporacijskim linijama ali ne kuzim koji bi to bio..


Ja sam radila Geratherm early detect na 11dnt (3 dana prije očekivane M).
Osjetljivost mu je  10 mIU hormona HCG. Znači baš je osjetljiv. U roku odmah sam dobila drugu crtu. Košta 30,50kn.

----------


## sanjka

> Radila test- negativno, a danas mi je 9dnt blastociste, tako da se i ja lagano predajem


Koji test si radila, jel nekakav super osjetljiv i po mogucnosti da nije CB (clearblue)??

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam radila Geratherm early detect na 11dnt (3 dana prije očekivane M).
> Osjetljivost mu je  10 mIU hormona HCG. Znači baš je osjetljiv. U roku odmah sam dobila drugu crtu. Košta 30,50kn.


Eto vidis. Supeeer  :Smile: 
Znam da je vrlo pouzdan test!

----------


## bubba

14 dnt,zavrsilo kiretazom u 7 tt,imala sam i hematom koji je to povukao van.Posto nije sve otislo morala sam na kiretazu

----------


## sanjka

> 14 dnt,zavrsilo kiretazom u 7 tt,imala sam i hematom koji je to povukao van.Posto nije sve otislo morala sam na kiretazu


 :Sad:

----------


## mirelaj

Sanjka,Clearblue sam koristila. Rekla mi farmaceutkinja da cak 4 dana prije menge moze detektirati trudnocu, pa sam malcice tuzna. Taj test sam koristila u prvoj trudnoci. Isplakala sam se, odvela svoje blizance u ducan da si kupe po slatkis, valjda me drmaju hormoni. U petak idem na vv vadit betu.

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, vratili su mi 2 4-stanična, 2 dan nakon punkcije. Danas mi je 4 dnt. Mislim da je rano za neke simptome ali me grudi ubijaju od jutros i bole me od ruke prema bradavicama. Napuhana sam cijela i tako mi je od samog transfera. Stavljam si utriće, 3x2. Malo mirujem i ležim, malo hodam po stanu a malo obilazim oko zgrade. Susjedi će misliti da nisam svoja pogotovo što hodam puževim korakom. Obzirom da sam tranfer imala 2-gi dan kada bi mogla raditi test? Betu su mi rekli tek početkom 3. mjeseca.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Mirelaj ja to iz sveg srca drzim fige da je test lazno negativan i da se u petak ljepo iznenadis.

----------


## mirelaj

Cure, nakon neuspjelog transfera da li vam je menga kasnila?

----------


## Vrci

Kako misliš kasnila? Došla mi je 3-4 dana nakon prestanka utrogestana.
Osim sad jel  :Grin:

----------


## mirelaj

Vrci, meni je danas 27 dan, inace dobijam 24 dan mengu. Test negativan, a betu bi trebala vadit u petak.

----------


## Vrci

Ako si na terapiji progesteronom, onda nema veze kakav ti je inače ciklus

----------


## Marijaxy

U pravilu nećeš dobiti mengu dok koristiš utrogestan, iako se zna dogoditi da se dobije, ali mislim da to nije pravilo. Nakon prestanka utrogestana se dobije menga, meni zadnji put isti dan, ujutro sam ih stavila, oko podne saznala da mi je beta 0, prekinula terapiju i pododne mi lagano krenulo. A prije mi je znalo možda za 2 dana, ne sjećam se.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nasla sam nesto zanimljivo pa da podijelim sa vama.  :Zaljubljen: 

Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:

0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste
1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## Tulipan37

Super. Je li ima negdje kako se racuna za transfer zametka koji se vrati 2 dan nakon punkcije?

----------


## Vrci

Ima takav popis i za transfer 3. dan  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne znam. Samo si pomaknes sve za 2 dana.  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Ne pitam,kazem. Ja sam ga pratila prije 4 godine...

----------


## sanjka

Ma meni se cini da ovo uopce ne stima jer vecini s blasticama test na 7 dnt bude pozitivan..to je vec 12 dpo i sasvim mi je to ok. Za 8 i 9 dan da i ne govorim....ti su u svako doba dana pozitivni  :Wink:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Dobro jutro cure. Test negativan. Eto kod mene i visoko polozen cerviks ne znaci trudnocu. U petak cu vadit betu cisto da potvrdim i to je to ovog puta.

----------


## Blubutterfly

Zaboravila napisat da bubbi drzim fige da se beta ljepo poduplala danas

----------


## Marijaxy

> Dobro jutro cure. Test negativan. Eto kod mene i visoko polozen cerviks ne znaci trudnocu. U petak cu vadit betu cisto da potvrdim i to je to ovog puta.


Žao mi je! Ja danas vadim betu, ali sam se već pripremila da opet ništa. Jedva čekam potvrdu, pa da prestanem s terapijom i malo odahnem.

----------


## bubba

> Dobro jutro cure. Test negativan. Eto kod mene i visoko polozen cerviks ne znaci trudnocu. U petak cu vadit betu cisto da potvrdim i to je to ovog puta.


Blubutterfly zao mi je

----------


## biska

Blu, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> Dobro jutro cure. Test negativan. Eto kod mene i visoko polozen cerviks ne znaci trudnocu. U petak cu vadit betu cisto da potvrdim i to je to ovog puta.


A jooojjjj  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

*biska* imas pp.

----------


## sanjka

> Cure, vratili su mi 2 4-stanična, 2 dan nakon punkcije. Danas mi je 3 dnt. Mislim da je rano za neke simptome ali me grudi ubijaju od jutros i bole me od ruke prema bradavicama. Napuhana sam cijela i tako mi je od samog transfera. Stavljam si utriće, 3x2. Malo mirujem i ležim, malo hodam po stanu a malo obilazim oko zgrade. Susjedi će misliti da nisam svoja pogotovo što hodam puževim korakom. Obzirom da sam tranfer imala 2-gi dan kada bi mogla raditi test? Betu su mi rekli tek početkom 3. mjeseca.


Tulipan bas je pisala jedna forumasica ovdje na temi neki dan da kad su joj vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija simptome i da je imala pozitivan test 10 dan nak.transfera a betu je vadila 12 dnt.

Vrati se tu stanicu dvije natrag pa ces sve naci.
Znaci od 10 dana mozes test raditi.
Pisali smo tu koji su najbolji i najpouzdaniji.

Geratherm i Gravignost ultra  :Wink:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Hvala cure. Sve ok nekako sam i imala takav osjecaj pa niti nisam previse tuzna.. ja sam kupila neki first sign test jer je bila zatvorena ljekarna kad sam isla doma pa sam skocila u dm po taj... no nije ni bitno. Ostalim curama zeli svu srecu u postupcima i cekanju bete.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Blu* zao mi je.  :Sad: 
*Bubba*, *Marijaxy* sretno.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan bas je pisala jedna forumasica ovdje na temi neki dan da kad su joj vratili 2 dvodnevna embrija simptome i da je imala pozitivan test 10 dan nak.transfera a betu je vadila 12 dnt.
> 
> Vrati se tu stanicu dvije natrag pa ces sve naci.
> Znaci od 10 dana mozes test raditi.
> Pisali smo tu koji su najbolji i najpouzdaniji.
> 
> Geratherm i Gravignost ultra


Hvala ti  :Heart: 

Odlučila sam ipak čekati do bete. Pa što god da bude. I dalje sam napuhana, trbuh tvrd, i dalje me grudi ubijaju a piškiti moram minimalno 10-tak puta u toku dana a i ustajem barem 1x u toku noći.  Možda sam samo umislila sve te siptome ali ću čekati jer se ne želim razočarati s negativnim testom.

----------


## bubba

Evo ja sam jos jedan broj vise u negativnoj statistici,no nema predaje idemo dalje.
Marijaxy navijamo za tebe...

----------


## biska

bubba  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hvala ti 
> 
> Odlučila sam ipak čekati do bete. Pa što god da bude. I dalje sam napuhana, trbuh tvrd, i dalje me grudi ubijaju a piškiti moram minimalno 10-tak puta u toku dana a i ustajem barem 1x u toku noći.  Možda sam samo umislila sve te siptome ali ću čekati jer se ne želim razočarati s negativnim testom.


*Tulipan* i meni je slicno kao i tebi. Meni je ovo bio prvi transfer pa nemam s cime uspoređivati. Meni je vracena 1 trodnevna mrvica. Sretno.  :Smile: 

*Bubba*  :Love:

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo ja javljam negativnu betu. Ovo je 6. put pa sam već malo i odrvenila. Malo odmora pa idemo dalje.
Imala sam sad FET, grudi mi nisu bile nimalo bolne ni povećane, trbuh nije bio napuhan i nekako sam znala da to nije to. Hvala cure i sretno svima. Sad malo odmora, skupljanje novaca pa ponovno! Pusa svima!

----------


## Marijaxy

Htjela bih još reći da u ovih više postupaka sam imala različite simptome i na kraju ništa. Zato moj savjet svima, nemojte se opterećivati simptomima, u njima pokušati naći neke odgovore. Bolne grudi i napuhan trbuh je od hormona koji se prime prije. Meni je tako bilo. Svaki put (osim FEt-a) sam imala povećan trbuh i grudi broj veći. Jednom sam imala zatvor, jednom sam imala noćno znojenje, na kraju je uvijek rezultat bio isti. Pokušate se što više možete zaokupiti nekim drugim stvarima, čitanju knjige (ne o trudnoći), druženje, filmovi...bilo što da vam godi... Pusa svima!

----------


## Tulipan37

> *Tulipan* i meni je slicno kao i tebi. Meni je ovo bio prvi transfer pa nemam s cime uspoređivati. Meni je vracena 1 trodnevna mrvica. Sretno. 
> 
> *Bubba*


Chiara, i meni je prvi transfer, stimulirani. Ni ja nemam s čim uspoređivati osim sa simptomima ostalih cura. A kako vidim po postovima dosta cura je imalo negativan test i onda veliku betu pa sam odlučila da neću raditi test već otići vaditi betu 14 dnt. To je u petak, 03.03. Do tada osluškujem tijelo i siptome. Osim ovih navedenih još sam skužila da mi s vremena na vrijeme dođe slabo, kao da moram jesti a ne jede mi se i onda mi se temperatura snizi, bude mi hladno. 
Di si ti u postupku? Kada je bio transfer?

Bubba baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Ali glavu gore i kreni dalje.

----------


## biska

Danas mi je 5 dnt. Od sinoć me povremeno muče jači bolovi i grčevi. 
Cure koje imate strpljenja čekati betu - skidam kapu!
Ja ako izdržim do vikenda, stisnut ću sama sebi ruku na strpljivosti  :Grin:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, i meni je prvi transfer, stimulirani. Ni ja nemam s čim uspoređivati osim sa simptomima ostalih cura. A kako vidim po postovima dosta cura je imalo negativan test i onda veliku betu pa sam odlučila da neću raditi test već otići vaditi betu 14 dnt. To je u petak, 03.03. Do tada osluškujem tijelo i siptome. Osim ovih navedenih još sam skužila da mi s vremena na vrijeme dođe slabo, kao da moram jesti a ne jede mi se i onda mi se temperatura snizi, bude mi hladno. 
> Di si ti u postupku? Kada je bio transfer?
> 
> Bubba baš mi je žao  Ali glavu gore i kreni dalje.


Transfer sam imala 18.02., a beta je 8.03. , u Rijeci sam. Mislim da ja necu raditi test nego cu cekati... 
*Marijaxy* zao mi je  :Sad:  mogu misliti kako ti je nakon toliko postupaka.
*Biska* meni je 4 dpt. Sporo mi dani prolaze...

----------


## sanjka

Joj cure zao mi je  :Sad:  
Pa nemogu vjerovati da niti jedna od vas cetiri!!!

Ajmo biska i ostale cure popravite ovu statistiku  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Danas mi je 5 dnt. Od sinoć me povremeno muče jači bolovi i grčevi. 
> Cure koje imate strpljenja čekati betu - skidam kapu!
> Ja ako izdržim do vikenda, stisnut ću sama sebi ruku na strpljivosti


Biska ovo mi dobro zvuci  :Smile:  
Ja isto tako kao i ti....jedva da docekam test raditi.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Transfer sam imala 18.02., a beta je 8.03. , u Rijeci sam. Mislim da ja necu raditi test nego cu cekati... 
> *Marijaxy* zao mi je  mogu misliti kako ti je nakon toliko postupaka.
> *Biska* meni je 4 dpt. Sporo mi dani prolaze...


Meni je transfer bio 17.02., a betu su mi rekli za 14 dana, tj. 03.03. Zašto je tebi tako dugo do bete? Još je kod tebe zametak bio 1 dan duže nego meni, moji su 2-dnevni, 4-stanični. 
Koliko sam uspjela izračunati meni bi se danas - sutra trebala dogoditi implantacija pa mi izgleda rano za bilo što. 
Držim ti fige da uspije.

Marijaxy baš mi je žao. Odmori pa će biti lakše kad kreneš ponovno. I nadam se da će ti taj biti dobitni

----------


## mirelaj

I ja sam vec treci put ponovila test, opet negativan,

----------


## sanjka

> I ja sam vec treci put ponovila test, opet negativan,


Jel imas pravo na jos postupaka??

----------


## mirelaj

Imam, ali cu najvjerotnije odustati s obzirom da u 12 mjesecu punim 42 god.

----------


## sanjka

:grouphug:   mirelaj

----------


## PinaColada

Jutro! Kod mene evo 9dpt, smrzlici stari 96 sati.
Molim vas kako/koliko se vi ponasate (pazite) u periodu od transfera do bete? Da  li se penjete stepenicama, vozite auto, peglate, slazete ormare, kako provodite dane?

----------


## Marijaxy

U stimuliranom IVF treba paziti zbog jajnika, a u Fet-u sve normalno, osim dizanja tereta, nečeg napornog. Meni je dr rekao da mogu na posao nakon par dana poslije transfera. (imala sam u četvrtak, rekao je da mogu u pon početi raditi).

----------


## biska

Pina, ja ne dizem niti nosim ista tesko, ostalo sve isto kao inace. 
Puno hodam, godi mi a i potice cirkulaciju. 
Kucanske poslove tipa usisavanja i peglanja sam odlucila ignorirati ovih dana  :Smile:  nek se mm njima bavi!

----------


## Pipe

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene, jos jedne čekalice bete. Danas mi je 6 dan. Gotovo bez simptoma sam, jucer i prekjucer sam jedino osjecala da me malo grči trbuh i povremeno ziga. Malo se brinem jer bilo koji drugi simptomi izostaju...ili je mozda jos prerano.

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro! Kod mene evo 9dpt, smrzlici stari 96 sati.
> Molim vas kako/koliko se vi ponasate (pazite) u periodu od transfera do bete? Da  li se penjete stepenicama, vozite auto, peglate, slazete ormare, kako provodite dane?


Pina jesi ti isla onda u FET u 9-om mjesecu kad ti je bio povisen TSH??

----------


## Blubutterfly

Bubba Marijaxy saljem vam pusu i zagrljaj utjehe.. bas smo se zaredale sa negativom... zato sam sigurna da ce sljedeci biti nas i uspjesan nema druge.  :Love:

----------


## Pipe

> U stimuliranom IVF treba paziti zbog jajnika, a u Fet-u sve normalno, osim dizanja tereta, nečeg napornog. Meni je dr rekao da mogu na posao nakon par dana poslije transfera. (imala sam u četvrtak, rekao je da mogu u pon početi raditi).


Bok Marijaxy, sto ti je doktor preporucio za Utrogestane ako ides raditi? Meni su rekli da u tom slucaju uzimam Crinone gel, ali me buni jer je on 1xdnevno 80 mg progesterona, a jedna tableta je 100mg, a stavlja se 6 tableta dnevno.

----------


## Marijaxy

> Bubba Marijaxy saljem vam pusu i zagrljaj utjehe.. bas smo se zaredale sa negativom... zato sam sigurna da ce sljedeci biti nas i uspjesan nema druge.


Blubutterfly i Bubba, budite snažne i ubrzo u nove ratne pohode! :grouphug:

----------


## Marijaxy

> Bok Marijaxy, sto ti je doktor preporucio za Utrogestane ako ides raditi? Meni su rekli da u tom slucaju uzimam Crinone gel, ali me buni jer je on 1xdnevno 80 mg progesterona, a jedna tableta je 100mg, a stavlja se 6 tableta dnevno.


Koristila sam utrogestan 3 puta dnevno po dva. Kad sam došla na posao, stavila sam ih vaginalno i sjedila pol sata (ništa mi nije iscurilo više nego kod ležanja), pa sam ih stavila kad dođem kući poslije ručka i zadnji put prije spavanja. Radim uredski posao, pa nisam imala nekih problema što se toga tiče.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mirelaj* zao mi je. Ali imas jos pravo iskoristiti postupak na teret HZZO-a dok ne napunis 42 g. Sretno kako god odlucis.
*Blu* hoces li ti vaditi betu sutra?
*Pina* i ti imas jos malo do bete. Meni je tek 5 dpt i bas mi sporo prolaze dani.
*Sanjka* kad ides u postupak? I koliko si postupaka prosla do sada? Mozes i na pp.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Koristila sam utrogestan 3 puta dnevno po dva. Kad sam došla na posao, stavila sam ih vaginalno i sjedila pol sata (ništa mi nije iscurilo više nego kod ležanja), pa sam ih stavila kad dođem kući poslije ručka i zadnji put prije spavanja. Radim uredski posao, pa nisam imala nekih problema što se toga tiče.


Meni su rekli da u tocno određeno vrijeme stavljam, tj 3 puta u danu, svakih 8 sati. To bi bilo u 8, 16, 00 sati sto mi je strasno tesko docekati jer mi se spava.

----------


## Pipe

> Meni su rekli da u tocno određeno vrijeme stavljam, tj 3 puta u danu, svakih 8 sati. To bi bilo u 8, 16, 00 sati sto mi je strasno tesko docekati jer mi se spava.


Meni nisu tako strogo rekli, vec ujutro kada se probudim, preko dana  oko 1-2 i navecer prije spavanja. Ja sam danas 6 dnt, nemam bas neke simptome osim laganog grčenja trbuha jucer i dan prije, zato i razmisljam kako bi vec na posao...nestrpljiva sam  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni su rekli otprilike svakih 8h,ne tocno

----------


## Blubutterfly

Da vadit cu sutra betu samo radi doktora da mu mogu poslat nalaz. Ne vjeruju bas testovima. I meni su rekli za utrice 3×2ali ne mora bit u sekundu tocno. Vise princip ujutro, popodne i navecer pa sam si ja napravila semu u 6 u 2 i u 22 prije spavanja i nikad problema. Cure koje tek cekate navijam za vas da nam popravite statistiku  :Smile: . Ja za sada ne razmisljam o ponovnom pokusaju jer smo ja i muz dobili priliku da idemo u njemacku pa dok se tamo malo skucimo i ustedimo koji euro cemo ponovno u borbu.

----------


## Sybila

Meni nisu rekli nista specificno, stavljala sam s otprilike 8h razmaka.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Meni nisu tako strogo rekli, vec ujutro kada se probudim, preko dana  oko 1-2 i navecer prije spavanja. Ja sam danas 6 dnt, nemam bas neke simptome osim laganog grčenja trbuha jucer i dan prije, zato i razmisljam kako bi vec na posao...nestrpljiva sam


Meni nisu ništa rekli tako da ih ja stavljam oko 7:30 ujutro, u 15:00 i kad krenem na spavanje cca 23:00.

Ja sam isto 6dnt, imam nekih siptoma ali nekako mislim da je sve to od Utrića. Cerviks mi je dosta visoko da ga ne mogu ni napipati, grudi i dalje bolne, trbuh mi je tvrd, jučer me zasjeklo s lijeve strane trbuha i baš je bilo dosta bolno i stalno osjećam napetost u donjem dijelu kao da ću sada procuriti. Ali izržati ću do bete. Kada ti vadiš betu?

----------


## mirelaj

Cure, jel da li znate oko koliko sati treba doci( mislim na Vuk V. zbog vadjenje bete i oko koliko su nalazi gotovi?

----------


## bubekica

*mirelaj* ja bih dolazila oko 8 i nalazi budu 10-pol 11, dr te zove nakon sale.

----------


## mirelaj

Bubekica, hvala na informaciji

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica, hvala na informaciji


nema na cemu draga, drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Pipe

> Meni nisu ništa rekli tako da ih ja stavljam oko 7:30 ujutro, u 15:00 i kad krenem na spavanje cca 23:00.
> 
> Ja sam isto 6dnt, imam nekih siptoma ali nekako mislim da je sve to od Utrića. Cerviks mi je dosta visoko da ga ne mogu ni napipati, grudi i dalje bolne, trbuh mi je tvrd, jučer me zasjeklo s lijeve strane trbuha i baš je bilo dosta bolno i stalno osjećam napetost u donjem dijelu kao da ću sada procuriti. Ali izržati ću do bete. Kada ti vadiš betu?


Tulipan37, beta je 6.3. Danas tek malo više osjećam grudi. Nisu mi bile bas ispuhane zadnjih dana, ali nisu ni bolile. Iako, nekad sam u prirodni ciklusima znala bas jako osjećati grudi, a ništa nije bilo, tako da... tko zna  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Meni nisu ništa rekli tako da ih ja stavljam oko 7:30 ujutro, u 15:00 i kad krenem na spavanje cca 23:00.
> 
> Ja sam isto 6dnt, imam nekih siptoma ali nekako mislim da je sve to od Utrića. Cerviks mi je dosta visoko da ga ne mogu ni napipati, grudi i dalje bolne, trbuh mi je tvrd, jučer me zasjeklo s lijeve strane trbuha i baš je bilo dosta bolno i stalno osjećam napetost u donjem dijelu kao da ću sada procuriti. Ali izržati ću do bete. Kada ti vadiš betu?


Imam i ja raznorazna boluckanja i probadanja, ali tako mi je i inace pred M, a zbog utrica je sad jos i vise izrazeno. Ja sam nocas imala nalete vrucine i jos me i ujutro drzalo. Grudi isto bolne. Beta 08.03. za Dan zena.  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Imam i ja raznorazna boluckanja i probadanja, ali tako mi je i inace pred M, a zbog utrica je sad jos i vise izrazeno. Ja sam nocas imala nalete vrucine i jos me i ujutro drzalo. Grudi isto bolne. Beta 08.03. za Dan zena.


Zato i kažem da mislim da je puno toga vezano  za utriće i da ne možemo znati ništa. Sve smo mi i pod pritiskom da se dogodi ono što bi htjele a onda nas i ovi simptomi zbunjuju. I naravno, svima nam je teško čekati do bete pa samo o tome mislimo. 
Al držim fige za sve nas, i one koje trenutno čekaju i one koje će čekati betu. Stvarno treba snage da se sve izdrži. 
Ja sam doma cijelo vrijeme jer mi je posao jako stresan i ne bi mogla raditi i čuvati se tako da imam vremena na pretek da mogu razmišljati o svemu. Za sada malo provirim na forum a ostalo vrijeme čitam knjige da skrenem misli.

----------


## PinaColada

@sanjka
Dobro se sjecas....tada nisam otisla, nego u 11 mjesecu kad se tsh spustio...i eto taj put nista nije bilo  :Sad: 
A sada sam opet bila i radila ET 14.2.  :Smile:  pa polazem sve nade zbog toga datuma  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

> Bok Marijaxy, sto ti je doktor preporucio za Utrogestane ako ides raditi? Meni su rekli da u tom slucaju uzimam Crinone gel, ali me buni jer je on 1xdnevno 80 mg progesterona, a jedna tableta je 100mg, a stavlja se 6 tableta dnevno.


Pipe, kolicina unesenog progesterona u jednom aplikatoru crinone gela odgovara 3 puta dnevno po dvije tbl. utrogestana.

Crinone gel ima linearniju distribuciju tokom dana.
Ovo je rekao dr. Radoncic a ima i jedna studija s Brijuna od prof. Šimunica.
Tako da ne brini jer si dobro pokrivena.

----------


## Pipe

> Pipe, kolicina unesenog progesterona u jednom aplikatoru crinone gela odgovara 3 puta dnevno po dvije tbl. utrogestana.
> 
> Crinone gel ima linearniju distribuciju tokom dana.
> Ovo je rekao dr. Radoncic a ima i jedna studija s Brijuna od prof. Šimunica.
> Tako da ne brini jer si dobro pokrivena.


Hvala ti na odgovoru. Ako sada uzimam 3x2 utrogestana i zelim od sutra preci na crinone, onda je ok da ne uzmem cijeli dan nista pa navecer crinone, ili da mozda uzmem ujutro 2 utrogestana? sto mislite? ili ih nazovem pitati  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala ti na odgovoru. Ako sada uzimam 3x2 utrogestana i zelim od sutra preci na crinone, onda je ok da ne uzmem cijeli dan nista pa navecer crinone, ili da mozda uzmem ujutro 2 utrogestana? sto mislite? ili ih nazovem pitati


Mozda da ipak nazoves i pitas.
Al mislim da bi ovo ok bilo sto si i sama predlozila da ujutro uzmes 2 utrogestana i navecer onda crinone i dalje nastavis normalno s crinone gelom svaku vecer.

----------


## mirelaj

Evo i službeno, beta manja od 0.5, drugim curama sretno

----------


## Pipe

Blubutterfly -kako je proslo s betom?
Ostale cure koje cekaju betu, kako je danas, da li planirate raditi test?

----------


## Blubutterfly

Evo beta potvrdila test manja od 0.5. Bijesna sam kao pas i u glavi mi je samo pitanje pa zasto i do kad ovako?? Cure koje cekate betu zelim vam od srca svu srecu.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Blu* zao mi je.  :Sad:  Zelim da ti iduci postupak bude dobitni.  :Kiss:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Blubutterfly -kako je proslo s betom?
> Ostale cure koje cekaju betu, kako je danas, da li planirate raditi test?


Za sada ne planiram. Radije cu se nadati do samog kraja. Jos samo tjedan dana cekanja

----------


## Tulipan37

Blu bas mi je zao. Drzim fige za sljedeci!

----------


## Tulipan37

> Evo i službeno, beta manja od 0.5, drugim curama sretno


Mirelaj zao mi je. Hoces probati i dalje?

----------


## mirelaj

> Mirelaj zao mi je. Hoces probati i dalje?


Ne znam jos, bila sam se psihicki pripremila, ali sam se ipak potajno nadala da ce biti beta se pokazati, no nije. Rekla mi je doktorica da mogu sljedeci ciklus.No jako sam se razocarala jer sam imala 4 oplodjene i na kraju ostala vrlo kvalitetna blastica koja nije uspjela

----------


## biska

Kako dani prolaze bojim se da ni ja necu popraviti beta statistiku za ovaj mjesec. Nakon obecavajucih bolova i grceva prije par dana, kod mene se sve totalno unormalilo. Osjecam se toliko normalno da nema sanse da je tu neka trudnoca u podlozi. Prosli puta sam bila umorna ko zemlja, pospana, sa zgaravicama, budila se par puta nocu punog mjehura.
A sad - sipak  :Smile: 

Ostale betocekalice, kako ste vi?
Nadam se optimisticnije od mene!

----------


## Tulipan37

Kod mene danas jako, jako, jako bolne grudi da ih ne mogu dodirnuti i cijelo jutro osjećam lagane grčeve u donjem dijelu trbuha. I to je to. Nadat ću se do kraja da je sve u redu. 

Ostale čekalice, kakvi su simptomi? Kako se osjećate?

----------


## Tulipan37

> Ne znam jos, bila sam se psihicki pripremila, ali sam se ipak potajno nadala da ce biti beta se pokazati, no nije. Rekla mi je doktorica da mogu sljedeci ciklus.No jako sam se razocarala jer sam imala 4 oplodjene i na kraju ostala vrlo kvalitetna blastica koja nije uspjela


Mirelaj, nemoj potonuti. Znam da je teško ali gledaj i idi naprijed. Nekako mislim da će se sve borbe na kraju isplatiti. Zato digni glavu, obriši suze i izvuci zadnji atom snage koju imaš i bori se do kraja. Mi smo svi uz tebe i davat ćemo ti podršku koliko god da ju budeš trebala.  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. I kod mene se sve nekako primirilo iako me tu i tamo zna probosti u jajnicima i sve cesce mislim da je M krenula pa trcim u wc i provjeravam. *Mirelaj* odtuguj i isplaci se (kao i ja) i onda kreni iznova, drzim fige da iduci postupak urodi plodom.

----------


## sanjka

> Kako dani prolaze bojim se da ni ja necu popraviti beta statistiku za ovaj mjesec. Nakon obecavajucih bolova i grceva prije par dana, kod mene se sve totalno unormalilo. Osjecam se toliko normalno da nema sanse da je tu neka trudnoca u podlozi. Prosli puta sam bila umorna ko zemlja, pospana, sa zgaravicama, budila se par puta nocu punog mjehura.
> A sad - sipak 
> 
> Ostale betocekalice, kako ste vi?
> Nadam se optimisticnije od mene!





> Kod mene danas jako, jako, jako bolne grudi da ih ne mogu dodirnuti i cijelo jutro osjećam lagane grčeve u donjem dijelu trbuha. I to je to. Nadat ću se do kraja da je sve u redu. 
> 
> Ostale čekalice, kakvi su simptomi? Kako se osjećate?





> Jutro cure. I kod mene se sve nekako primirilo iako me tu i tamo zna probosti u jajnicima i sve cesce mislim da je M krenula pa trcim u wc i provjeravam. *Mirelaj* odtuguj i isplaci se (kao i ja) i onda kreni iznova, drzim fige da iduci postupak urodi plodom.


Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za pozitivne testice  :Wink:

----------


## Blubutterfly

Dajte betocekalice prekinite taj krug negative... ja cekam dobre vjesti od vas. Ovo mora prestati.. drzim vam svima fige za bete od kojih cete se sokirati.  :Smile:

----------


## Pipe

Evo i mene, malo su prestali grcevi u trbuhu, ali su cicke postale uzasno bolne. Imam previse energije pa ne znam kud bi sa sobom cijeli dan, ne mogu se koncentrirati i dosta sam nervozna. Najvise vremena provodim kuhajuci i setajuci... muz mi je rekao da vec trebam prestati kuhati jer stalno samo jede  :Smile: ...isto tako nisam bas optimisticna da ce biti ok.

Curke koje niste uspjele, jako mi je zao, samo hrabro naprijed...cuda se dogadjaju...

----------


## mirelaj

> Kod mene danas jako, jako, jako bolne grudi da ih ne mogu dodirnuti i cijelo jutro osjećam lagane grčeve u donjem dijelu trbuha. I to je to. Nadat ću se do kraja da je sve u redu. 
> 
> Ostale čekalice, kakvi su simptomi? Kako se osjećate?


Tulipan, tvoji simptomi su super, 2013 sam isto osjecala poput tebe i tad su se u mojoj trbi ugnjezdile dvije mrvice, jos sam imala bolna probadanja, zato mislim da je kod tebe uspjelo.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan, tvoji simptomi su super, 2013 sam isto osjecala poput tebe i tad su se u mojoj trbi ugnjezdile dvije mrvice, jos sam imala bolna probadanja, zato mislim da je kod tebe uspjelo.


Draga, hvala ti na lijepim riječima. Ja se nadam da je tako  :Heart:

----------


## PinaColada

Betocekalice kako se drzite? Meni se povecao apetit, te sam u 10ak dana dobila 2,5 kg na tezinu. Istina je da de jedu slatkisi i lezi se uz tv, ali mi to mnogo debljanja...savjet?? Iskustva?? Jos 4 dana do bete....

----------


## biska

Pina, meni je apetit uvijek povecan  :Smile:  
Ali ja svaku promjenu u odnosu na uobicajeno dozivljavam kao potencijalni simptom, pa bi se na tvom mjestu nadala.

Meni je danas 9 dnt i pomirila sam se da ovaj pokusaj ipak nece biti uspjesan jer ne osjecam ama bas nista osim pritiska pred m. 
Takodjer sam se ovih dana bavila pipanjem tog misterioznog cerviksa (mislim, bilo mi je cisto neugodno sto sam medju rijetkima koje ga ne opipavaju i prate  :Smile:  ) i rekla bi odokativno da se spustio.
Nadam se da me m nece iznevjeriti i da ce krenuti uskoro ako vec mora jer mi je suludo uzimati svu ovu terapiju jos 5 dana. Ako m ne dodje do srijede ujutro, napravit cu se blesava i odoh vadit betu tada

----------


## Pipe

Evo mene, meni je nekako obratno, od kako sam krenula lezati doma manje i jedem. Inace imam ogroman apetit i sve bi pojela, pogotovo slatkise, jer se dosta bavim sportom. Jucer i nocas mi je bilo malo mucno, ne znam zasto, mislim da je prerano da bi bile neke mucnine vec vjerojatno hormoni. Moj ti je savjet da ne brines za kile. Kako sam negdje procitala, ako ne uspije skinut ces, a ako uspije koga briga...bitno je da sve bude i prodje ok  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Trebam pomoć ako je netko imao slične simptome.
1.IVF - bolne cice, 4 i 5 dnt groznica po noći, preznojavanje. Nakon toga sve normalno, svi simptomi splahnuli. Beta 0.
FET - sve isto. Groznica 6 i 7 dnt. Beta 0.
2. IVF - samo bolne cice, bez groznice - biokemijska.
3. IVF - cice bolne, bubrezi, maternica...Nisam mogla udahnut, ko da mi je sve pod upalom. Mislila to je to. Kad 7dnt opet teška groznica, i 8 dnt. 
I drugi dan svi simptomi nestali. Sve te groznice su isključivo po noći. Betu vadim sljedeći tjedan al mislim da ništa opet.
Jel netko imao ovakva iskustva? 
Imam osjećaj ko da se to događa taman za vrijeme implantacije i da se organizam bori jer ih možda prepoznaje kao strano tijelo. Pliz recite mi da pretjerujem.  
Do sad 3 biokemijske i jedna vanmaternicna.

----------


## Stipka

Pretjeruješ hehe. Mislim da to nema veze s tim. . Ja sam jednom imala ,i nije uspilo..prijateljica mi je imala jednu noć,i njoj je uspilo.. tako da,po meni.. to nije pokazatelj ni jednog ni drugog. Nastoj bit mirna i ne razmišljati puno jel ovo il ono..jer svi ti simptomi su po meni apsooolutno beznačajni i pokazatelji ama ničega.

----------


## LF2

Baš me deprimiralo skroz. Odjednom svi simptomi nestali. Cice su mi uvijek bile nekakav pokazatelj, danas ništa. Isplahnule skroz. 
Ne znam...Ovo već treći put tako...Nadam se da pretjerujem.

----------


## Jolica30

LF držim fige da te ipak iznenadi beta. Ja isto idući tjedan krećem po treći put i nekako uopće nemam nade da će uspjeti.

----------


## LF2

Držim ti fige da ovaj put uspije  :Kiss:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala ti puno. I tebi drzim fige da beta bude kao kuca  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Sretno svim curama koje čekaju. :grouphug:

----------


## biska

Pina, LF2, Pipe, Tulipan, ostale čekalice - jeste mi žive?  :grouphug:

----------


## Tulipan37

biska, danas mi je dan žnj. Jos se nisam ustala iz kreveta i vjerovatno necu dok m ne dođe s posla. Samo mi se place danas, kao da sam potonula sva. Od simptoma bolne grudi kao i do sada i s vremena na vrijeme me nesto lagano presjece u trbuhu. 
Ti? Ostale cure, kak ste?
Kad tko ide vadit betu? Ja u petak.

----------


## biska

Tulipan, isto sam u petak na beti, ako ne krene m do tada.
Ja sam se već psihički pozdravila s ovim pokušajem i mislima sam u fet-u.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja sam tocno ovako kako je *Tulipan* napisala.  :Sad:

----------


## LF2

Ja sam jučer bila takva nikakva, plakala cijeli dan i razmišljala kako ću posvojiti. Ne osjećam se trudno. Danas moram biti bolje jer sam krenula raditi. Mislila sam čak i sutra vaditi betu, 14dpo. Kaj kažete? Ak je pozitivno bit će možda mala, al ako je negativno onda je to to. Ne da mi se više pikati i stavljati utrogestane.

----------


## Vrci

14 dpo moja klinika redovno radi betu. Do tad se mora vidjeti ako se primilo

----------


## Tulipan37

Ja sam bas nikakva. Lezim cijeli dan MM me nazvao da vidi kako sam, ja se rasplakala. Ustala se gladna ko lav, pojela i ulovila me takva slabost da sam mislila da cu se srusiti. I jos me drzi. A razdrazljiva sam da se mislim kako bi bilo bolje da MM ne dodje doma na vrijeme jer cu ga ugristi. E bas sam danas...

----------


## LF2

Joj i ja sam živčana. Jučer cijeli dan u krevetu a danas na poslu samo šutim i faca mi se izobličila od nervoze, ljutnje....
A oni dežurni "brižnici" mi tek dižu tlak. Moja susjeda je ovak, moja frendica onak...Ja bi ovo, zašto ne napraviš ovo....Da, zato jer svi oni sigurno više od mene to žele. 
Morala sam to izbaciti iz sebe. Inače ne slušam te izjave al kad dolaze od nekog kog znaš da nikom ne želi dobro onda popizdim.

----------


## LF2

> Pina, LF2, Pipe, Tulipan, ostale čekalice - jeste mi žive?


Bilo bi super kad bi sve ugledale pozitivnu betu. Javim sutra. Jel ko od vas piškio?

----------


## Pipe

Pozdrav svima, meni i dalje sve isto, cice velike i bole me malo kriza. Danas mi je 10 dnt, vjerojatno bi test radila u petak, a beta tek u pon 6.3. :O Dosta sam radila po doma za vikend, a danas sam imala goste tako da ne stignem bas previse razmisljati. Tek sam danas skuzila da me utrici popodne skroz uspavaju.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Pipe* jesi ti iz Rijeke kad ti je tako kasno beta?

----------


## Pipe

Nisam, u Zg sam na VV radila transfer. Vracen mi je dvodnevni, mozda je radi toga tako kasno beta.

----------


## LF2

> 14 dpo moja klinika redovno radi betu. Do tad se mora vidjeti ako se primilo


Onda ću tako. 11dnt3d. Odnosno 14dpo.
Btw, mislim da ću dobiti...Ko da mi je krenula m.

----------


## Pipe

LF2 neecee krenuti, saljem pozitivne misli za stoopiranje menge  :Smile:  ja imam paniku, vjerojatno kao i sve, da cu vidjeti mengu cim odem na wc..uzas

----------


## LF2

> LF2 neecee krenuti, saljem pozitivne misli za stoopiranje menge  ja imam paniku, vjerojatno kao i sve, da cu vidjeti mengu cim odem na wc..uzas


Hvala. 
Tebi svaka čast što ćeš bit tako strpljiva do bete.

----------


## Pipe

> Hvala. 
> Tebi svaka čast što ćeš bit tako strpljiva do bete.


Hhehe, nije mi bas strpljivost vrlina, nekako vise mislim ako su tako rekli neka bude tako, da nesto ne zeznem. Inace ne znam kuda bi sa sobom, sutra cu nazad na posao samo da ne mislim, pa kako bude.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure mislim da nista od mog postupka. Danas sam 9 dpt i cerviks mi je cijelo vrijeme spusten. Zna li neka od vas kad dođe do trudnoce, cerviks je visoko gore, nakon koliko dana od zaceca je tako visok?

----------


## LF2

Iskreno, nikad nisam pratila taj cervix, ko ni temperature u IVFu. Al vidim da netko prati pa je i meni moj zapeo kad sam stavljala utrice. Negdi je na sredini i jako mekan. Ustvari, svaki put je drugačije. Odmah poslije transfera mi bio skroz dole. 
Ja mislim da meni menga stiže, danas beta  :Wink:

----------


## Pipe

Hej cure, posto sam danas odlucila ici raditi ipak smo napravli jutros test, i potaknuta vasim odgovorima da ipak ne cekam tako dugo. pojavio se plus nakon dvije sekunde...aaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ne znam sta bi mislilaaaa....aaaaa...malo me strah malo sam sretna....aaaaa...morala sam vam odmah napisati

----------


## biska

Toooo Pipeeee!!!!!
Meni su tvoji simptomi zvucali full obecavajuce!
Napokon jedan plusic  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Cestitam od srca, uzivaj u osjecaju!

Kakvi su ti planovi za dalje? Beta? Povratak na posao ili ne?

Ma bas si me razveselila sad, cestitke jos jednom  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LF2

I meni su zvučali obećavajuće. Čestitam. Vadi betu!

----------


## Pipe

Hvala vam cure, nekako sam jos malo u strahu. U pon cu vaditi betu kako su rekli, a do tada cu jos jedan test za svaki slucaj. Dosla sam na posao, ako mi bude tesko ili ako krenu zivcaniti odem nazad doma  :Smile: 

LF2 sretno danas...javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## Pipe

Mozda i promijenim misljenje za betu  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Mozda i promijenim misljenje za betu


Promijenit ćeš  :Wink:

----------


## Tulipan37

Pipe, cestitaaaaaam!!!!! Konacno jedan plus nakon svih onih minusa. Idi radi betu i nek sve bude školski!  :Kiss:

----------


## Tulipan37

> I meni su zvučali obećavajuće. Čestitam. Vadi betu!


LF2, ti danas vadis betu? Drzim fige i javi!

----------


## Tulipan37

> Cure mislim da nista od mog postupka. Danas sam 9 dpt i cerviks mi je cijelo vrijeme spusten. Zna li neka od vas kad dođe do trudnoce, cerviks je visoko gore, nakon koliko dana od zaceca je tako visok?


Cerviks bi trebao biti visoko i mekan. Ali on šeta tako da ti ni to nije pokazatelj. Meni je ujutro i popodne visoko i ne mogu ga dohvatiti a navecer se spusti i bude tvrd. I pipam uvijek u isto vrijeme, kada stavljam utrice tako da sam primjetila i da se mijenja.

----------


## biska

> Cerviks bi trebao biti visoko i mekan. Ali on šeta tako da ti ni to nije pokazatelj. Meni je ujutro i popodne visoko i ne mogu ga dohvatiti a navecer se spusti i bude tvrd. I pipam uvijek u isto vrijeme, kada stavljam utrice tako da sam primjetila i da se mijenja.


Tulipan, i meni je baš tako - preko dana nedohvatljiv, a navečer dohvatljiv. Ja sam već mislila da nešto krivo pipam  :Laughing:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan, i meni je baš tako - preko dana nedohvatljiv, a navečer dohvatljiv. Ja sam već mislila da nešto krivo pipam


Dobro da ne izludimo osluškivajući sve moguće simptome  :Laughing: 

Jučer sam bila koma, plakala svako malo, MM se sav izgubio, krenem plakati i u sekundi umirem od smijeha. Danas sam  malo bolje, vratila se opet moja pozitiva i samo mislim da sam trudna. I tako ću do bete. Grudi su mi i dalje bolne, cerviks je opet visoko i mekan, čak me lagano i križa bole a s vremena na vrijeme osjetim neku laganu bol sličnu grču u donjem dijelu trbuha. Danas je 11dnt. Još 3 dana i idem na betu.

----------


## Pipe

> Dobro da ne izludimo osluškivajući sve moguće simptome 
> 
> Jučer sam bila koma, plakala svako malo, MM se sav izgubio, krenem plakati i u sekundi umirem od smijeha. Danas sam  malo bolje, vratila se opet moja pozitiva i samo mislim da sam trudna. I tako ću do bete. Grudi su mi i dalje bolne, cerviks je opet visoko i mekan, čak me lagano i križa bole a s vremena na vrijeme osjetim neku laganu bol sličnu grču u donjem dijelu trbuha. Danas je 11dnt. Još 3 dana i idem na betu.


Hej Tulipan37, drzim fige da bude sve ok. Meni je isto 11 dan danas. Iscekujemo bete  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Pratimo se, i ja sam 11 dnt  :Smile: 

Super, super za pozitivan stav, nema smisla plakati unaprijed!

----------


## biska

Čovječe, pa sve smo imale transfer na isti dan  :Laughing: 
Jel još netko 11 dnt?  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Hej Tulipan37, drzim fige da bude sve ok. Meni je isto 11 dan danas. Iscekujemo bete


Pipe, nas dvije smo isti dan imale transfer, 17.02. Meni su 2-gi dan vratili 2 zametka i oba su 4-stanični. Nadam se da će sve biti u uredu. A ti si me jutros tako razveselila jer odavno nisam vidjela ni plus ni veliku betu. Baš sam sretna zbog tebe. A koliko sam shvatila iz tvojih pisanja slične smo i simptome imale. Tako da se nadam i za sebe....

----------


## Tulipan37

> Čovječe, pa sve smo imale transfer na isti dan 
> Jel još netko 11 dnt?


A vidimi i biska nam je imala transfer isti dan  :grouphug:

----------


## sjuskica30

Cerviks vam radi upravo to cijelo vrijeme;šeta.
Meni je tek od prvog dana kašnjenja ostao visoko i ne spušta se otad. Tako da se ne zamarajte previše njime.
Tulipan,imaš slične simptome kao ja,a ja sam u 7tj.
Ja jedino nisam imala te promjene raspoloženja,već temperaturu koja nije padala ispod 37.3. Tako da ima punooo nade za tebe!

LF2 sretno danas!
Pipe čestitke od srca!!! Ako je crtica došla tako brzo,beta će biti jako lijepa i velika!

----------


## Tulipan37

> Cerviks vam radi upravo to cijelo vrijeme;šeta.
> Meni je tek od prvog dana kašnjenja ostao visoko i ne spušta se otad. Tako da se ne zamarajte previše njime.
> Tulipan,imaš slične simptome kao ja,a ja sam u 7tj.
> Ja jedino nisam imala te promjene raspoloženja,već temperaturu koja nije padala ispod 37.3. Tako da ima punooo nade za tebe!
> 
> LF2 sretno danas!
> Pipe čestitke od srca!!! Ako je crtica došla tako brzo,beta će biti jako lijepa i velika!


Mislim da sam jučer popustila malo s živcima jer sam doma cijelo vrijeme i približava se dan bete pa sam sva u strahu i da sam zato plakala i smijala se u isto vrijeme. A možda je i to dobro, da malo izbacim sve iz sebe. Nadam se da će mi biti isto kao i tebi i da ću u petak vidjeti veliku betu!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Pipe* cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Sing:  Napokon plusic. 
Meni je 10 dpt, ipak ste vas 3 u vodstvu.  :Laughing:  Sad kad vidim da taj cerviks seta, necu ga vise ni pratiti.

----------


## LF2

Beta 11? Poludit ću. Nije dobro. Opet neka biokemijska. 11dnt3d.

----------


## CHIARA...

*LF2* da li je moguce da je bila kasnija implantacija? Hoces li opet vaditi za 2 dana betu?

----------


## LF2

Svašta je moguće, makar mislim da je dobro krenulo i počelo padati. Imam osjećaj ko da se primilo i od one groznice počelo nizbrdo jer sam stvarno imala simptome. Vadit ću u petak opet. Nikad se ne zna. Makar nisam naišla na neke pozitivne ishode. A i do sad sam imala 3 biokemijske.

----------


## CHIARA...

> evo mene da te tješim.
> 
> 
> beta cijelih 37   11dn3dt, nisam radila test ali i da jesam taj bi test bio negativan
> 13dn3dt beta 39, i taj bi test bio negativan
> 
> a dijete moje? eno ga igra se lego kockicama sada i pita zašto nisam kupila plastelin 
> 
> za tebe puno ~~~~~~~~~~~





> Svašta je moguće, makar mislim da je dobro krenulo i počelo padati. Imam osjećaj ko da se primilo i od one groznice počelo nizbrdo jer sam stvarno imala simptome. Vadit ću u petak opet. Nikad se ne zna. Makar nisam naišla na neke pozitivne ishode. A i do sad sam imala 3 biokemijske.


Evo za utjehu post od* Inesz* (nadam se da se ne ljutis) gdje beta nije bila visoka.

----------


## LF2

Čitala sam negdje njene bete, stvarno niske i čudno duplale kad ono super ispalo. Mislim da je neki hematom bio u pitanju.

----------


## LF2

> 13dnt 3dt - Beta 18.35 IU/L. Progesteron 102 nmol/L - nikad viši od 50 nmol/L.
> Ovog sam se i najviše bojala. Mrzim niske bete, živce sam izgubila sa dvije biokemijske i jednom vanmaterničnom. Moram priznati da me i ovo iznenadilo. Koji mi je opće danas dan ako mi je transfer bio u srijedu, 29.6?
> I sa prvim IVF-om i FET-om sam imala betu nula i govorila bolje tako nego neke biokemijske. Mrzim niske bete, ne želim ih više vidjeti!!!!


Evo moj post od srpnja. Dva dana poslije beta 40. Tjedan kasnije 28.
Bio je tanak endometrij. Mislim da ni sad nije bio pretjerano deblji.

----------


## sjuskica30

LF2 držim fige da se kasno imlpatiralo i da je zato beta mala.
Iako,vidim da su iza tebe tri biokemijske.
Moju prijateljicu su nakon dvije uputili na neke konkretnije pretrage krvi i ustanovljena joj je neka mutacija gena i trombofilija...i tek kad je treci put ostala trudna mislim da je pila najobičnije andole i sve je bilo u redu do kraja trudnoće.
Ne znam dali si šta kontrolirala od toga?

----------


## LF2

I ja sam nakon drugog transfera na heparinu.

----------


## Pipe

hvala vam cure na cestitkama, nadam se da ce se samo nastaviti s plusicima kod mene. Znaci vi ste sve u petak na beti, kojima je danas 11 dnt?
LF2 jako mi je zao, nemoj odustati, doci ce vrijeme kad se najmanje budes nadala...

----------


## LF2

Thnx. Beta će bit super!
Jel ima netko sa tri - četiri biokemijske? Kaj ste poduzele po tom pitanju? Radili smo kariogram, briseve, spermiogram, faktore trombofilije, histeroskopiju, hormone štitnjače i sve ok osim te mutacije al je tu heparin. Meni sad jedino padaju na pamet imunološke pretrage.

----------


## Jolica30

LF držim fige da te drruga beta iznenadi. Možda je kasna implantacija.

----------


## Tulipan37

Meni je u petak beta. Al cijeli dan me probada u donjem dijelu trbuha, malo jace s desne strane veceras. Imam osjecaj kao da ce vjestica doci. A grudi su mi i dalje bolne, gladna sam stalno a nista mi se ne jede, trbuh he jos napuhan pa vise ni sama ne znam sto da mislim.

----------


## LF2

> Meni je u petak beta. Al cijeli dan me probada u donjem dijelu trbuha, malo jace s desne strane veceras. Imam osjecaj kao da ce vjestica doci. A grudi su mi i dalje bolne, gladna sam stalno a nista mi se ne jede, trbuh he jos napuhan pa vise ni sama ne znam sto da mislim.


Sviđa mi se to  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

> LF držim fige da te drruga beta iznenadi. Možda je kasna implantacija.


Da me strefi pošteno  :Smile:

----------


## Pipe

> Meni je u petak beta. Al cijeli dan me probada u donjem dijelu trbuha, malo jace s desne strane veceras. Imam osjecaj kao da ce vjestica doci. A grudi su mi i dalje bolne, gladna sam stalno a nista mi se ne jede, trbuh he jos napuhan pa vise ni sama ne znam sto da mislim.


I meni se svidja  :Wink:

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav svima. Prikljucujem se betocekalicama. U subotu je bio transfer ( 3dnp). To mi je prvi postupak ( prirodni ICSI). Danas je 4.dnt ako dobro racunam. Citajuci prijasnje postove, shvatila sam da je pravilo da pravila nema

----------


## this too shall pass

Pa s vama kratim vrijeme do bete i navijam za vase bete

----------


## suncokret19

Iste smo!!! znači pratimo se!!!   :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

Rekla sam da neću tu ništa pisati, ali živci već polako rade svoje pa bolje da se tu jadam nego sve držim u sebi  :Smile: 
Ukratko, išli smo na IVF kod dr.R, u subotu je bio transfer jedne blastice i sada čekamo.

----------


## biska

> Pozdrav svima. Prikljucujem se betocekalicama. U subotu je bio transfer ( 3dnp). To mi je prvi postupak ( prirodni ICSI). Danas je 4.dnt ako dobro racunam. Citajuci prijasnje postove, shvatila sam da je pravilo da pravila nema


This, suncokret, dobrodošle među čekalice!
Bio bi red da se malo refreshamo, obzirom da će većina nas vaditi betu ovaj ili početkom sljedećeg tjedna  :Smile: 

Pravila zaista nema, zato je ovo iščekivanje mnogim curama najgori dio postupka, ali zajedno smo jače  :grouphug:

----------


## suncokret19

Ja sam se danas probudila s osjećam da od ovog postupka ništa.. sva tužna i jadna.. i govorim sebi što očekujem, ritanje bebe u buši 4dpt???? da meni netko tako pesimistično počne govoriti, ja bi ga tresnula posred čela nek se sredi!!!!!  ali najteže mi je to primjeniti na sebi samoj!!
This, kako se osjećaš??

----------


## this too shall pass

> Ja sam se danas probudila s osjećam da od ovog postupka ništa.. sva tužna i jadna.. i govorim sebi što očekujem, ritanje bebe u buši 4dpt???? da meni netko tako pesimistično počne govoriti, ja bi ga tresnula posred čela nek se sredi!!!!!  ali najteže mi je to primjeniti na sebi samoj!!
> This, kako se osjećaš??


Slazem se sa svime

----------


## this too shall pass

Uf, iz neko razloga objavljuje mi samo dio poruke. Nestala cijela kobasica. Uglavnom, ja se osjecam najnormalnije i radim sve kao inace ( osim vjezbanja). Drzim fige, drugi tjedan dan D!

----------


## CHIARA...

*This too shall pass* i *Suncokret* dobrodosle. Ja imam jos tjedan dana do bete. Opet imam menstrualne bolove na mahove, samo ponekad. Nocas me ta bol probudila iz sna. Stalno trcim u wc jer mislim da je M krenula, a to mi utric curka pomalo... Kako ste betocekalice?

----------


## Marijaxy

Imam jedno pitanje, pa tko zna nek mi javi. Koliko treba proći od jednog punog stimuliranog postupka do drugog?
Početkom 11. mj sam imala puni stimulirani IVF (9 js). Krajem 1.mj. sam išla na FET (u međuvremenu je prošlo 2 ciklusa).
Što mislite, kad bih mogla ponovno?

----------


## biska

Marijaxy, mislim da razmak između stimuliranih treba biti barem 3 mjeseca. To što si u međuvremenu išla na FET ništa ne produljuje vrijeme.
Jesi pitala doktora koji te vodi?

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja mislim da već možeš jer mi je prijateljica bila početkom 11mj. isto u stimuliranom i sad je bila ponovo u veljači...sad čeka betu kao i CHIARA na 8.3.

----------


## Tulipan37

Betočekalice kako se osjećate danas? Kakvi su vam simptomi? Mene trbuh prestao boliti ali me leđa bole jako, grudi manje nego prije, budila sam se cijelu noć i jako loše sam spavala. Još 2 dana koja moram preživjeti a bojijm se da vještica ne dođe u međuvremenu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mojoj prijateljici su rekli da mora cekati da joj prođu 3 ciklusa nakon stimuliranog. *Sjuskica* da li je bila u Rijeci na humanoj?

----------


## suncokret19

Mene je s ponedjeljka na utorak u noći, uhvatila užasna bol.Cijeli donji dio pa sve do nogu me boljelo. mi bi to po domaćim rekli "trgalo", ko neka reuma kod starijih ljudi dok se mijenja vrijeme. znači, nisu bili ni grčevi ni probadanja ni ništa slično.. neznam kako to uopće opisati..bolilo tako da sam htjela popiti tabletu, ali ubrzo je prestalo i više se uopće nije ponovilo. 
sad tu i tamo osjetim probadanje dolje, nekad sastrane a nekad po sredini.. cice bolne još od početka utrogestana, nekad više nekad manje..

----------


## Marijaxy

Idem kod privatnika, pa očekujem da će reći da mogu ići, ali ne bih žurila pa da mi rezultat u broju i kvaliteti j.s. bude lošiji.

----------


## biska

Čekalice moje, išla sam jutros vaditi betu. Nisam mogla čekati petak, a nisam se htjela izluđivati testovima.

227 je  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Biska* cestitam. Pocelo je, pocelo. Imamo 2 visoke bete.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Čekalice moje, išla sam jutros vaditi betu. Nisam mogla čekati petak, a nisam se htjela izluđivati testovima.
> 
> 227 je


Bravo biska!!! Cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Biska* hocemo simptome...  :Grin:

----------


## Marijaxy

> *Biska* hocemo simptome...


Čestitam od srca! Ajmo simptomi, detalji... :Very Happy:

----------


## suncokret19

čestitam!!!!

----------


## biska

Chiara, simptomi nula bodova, ništa!!!!
Osim ako ne računaš vjetrove  :Razz:

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav svima! Citam vas ali nikako smoci hrabrosti javit se. Osluskujem simptome. Nema ih. Biska, ja cu se uhvatit za to i nadat se do petka. U petak beta. U prvoj trudnoci je moja beta bila kao tvoja. Cestitam! Sretno svima!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Mojoj prijateljici su rekli da mora cekati da joj prođu 3 ciklusa nakon stimuliranog. *Sjuskica* da li je bila u Rijeci na humanoj?


Da kod doktora M je! I kad sam ja bila u postupku u siječnju bila je i ona u jednom prirodnom! I ona se iznenadila jer je očekivala tek u ožujku da će biti stimulirani..

----------


## sjuskica30

Bravo Biska!!! To se traži!!!! Čestitke od srca!!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Da kod doktora M je! I kad sam ja bila u postupku u siječnju bila je i ona u jednom prirodnom! I ona se iznenadila jer je očekivala tek u ožujku da će biti stimulirani..


Onda smo mozda bile isti dan na transferu kad nam je beta 08.03.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, simptomi nula bodova, ništa!!!!
> Osim ako ne računaš vjetrove


Aaaaaa *Biska*. Ja ocekivala nesto konkretno, kad ono samo vjetrovi.  :Laughing: 
*MalaMa* dobrodosla.  :Smile:

----------


## Pipe

Bravo Biska, cestitam  :Smile:  
Ja sam jutros opet radila test, muz kupio dva pa da se ne baci. Plus kao kuca je i dalje tu,ne mrda. I ja cu ranije na betu, u petak vjerojatno  :Smile:  uh,uh

Nove betocekalice dobro dosle  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Chiara, simptomi nula bodova, ništa!!!!
> Osim ako ne računaš vjetrove


Baš sam se slatko nasmijala na ove vjetrove. Meni je tako bilo par dana za redom. Umirala sam od srama a MM je vrištao od smijeha. 

MalaMa, dobro nam došla i želim ti veliku betu kao i svima nama

----------


## Marijaxy

Biska, da li imaš povećane grudi, osjetljive bradavice, trbuh napuhan?

----------


## LF2

Biskaaaaaa, čestitam!!! Ovo Valentinovo je bilo dobro  :Wink:

----------


## biska

> Biska, da li imaš povećane grudi, osjetljive bradavice, trbuh napuhan?


Marijaxy, grudi mi nisu povećane, naduta sam ali radi tih nesretnih vjetrova  :Smile:

----------


## this too shall pass

Cestitam, biska  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Betočekalice kako se osjećate danas? Kakvi su vam simptomi? Mene trbuh prestao boliti ali me leđa bole jako, grudi manje nego prije, budila sam se cijelu noć i jako loše sam spavala. Još 2 dana koja moram preživjeti a bojijm se da vještica ne dođe u međuvremenu.


Nece. Barem po simptomima. Mogla bi tu biti lijepa beta. Tko sve vadi u petak?

----------


## LF2

Ja po drugi put jer sam prvu betu odlučila ignorirati. Jedino što se više opće ne opterecujem.

----------


## MalaMa

Jutro. Ja vadim u petak iako bi trebala u ponedjeljak,ali nezgodno mi je zbog posla.

----------


## Pipe

I ja cu u petak na betu privatno, pa u ponedjeljak na kliniku. Malo me frka uhvatila nocas, pocela sam se znojiti onako kao pred mengu...ili mi je samo bilo vruce...ne mogu odrediti ali me uhvatila panika :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Isla sam pipati cicke jesu tu, da se nisu ispuhale, ali jos su tu. Samo da se sad ti plusici ne pokvare.

----------


## MalaMa

Pipe,nece se ispuhati. To je sigurno to. Svaka cast na strpljenju! Sretno sutra.

----------


## sjuskica30

> I ja cu u petak na betu privatno, pa u ponedjeljak na kliniku. Malo me frka uhvatila nocas, pocela sam se znojiti onako kao pred mengu...ili mi je samo bilo vruce...ne mogu odrediti ali me uhvatila panika Isla sam pipati cicke jesu tu, da se nisu ispuhale, ali jos su tu. Samo da se sad ti plusici ne pokvare.


Pipe,ako te to tješi moje su se ispuhale već tri puta dosad...pred betu,pred uzv kad sam imala bolove i nocas jer sad idem u Rijeku na pregled....psiha nam čuda radi...a bolovi kao pred M su normalni...ne brini....

----------


## Pipe

Hvala vam cure na ohrabrivanju, puno mi to znaci. Drzite se sve  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Drzim vam fige svima koje sutra vadite betu.   :Smile:   Da nam se javite sa lijepim vijestima.
Meni sad na lijevoj strani trbuha kao neka lagana vibracija, neki titraji. Mislila sam da je mobitel kraj mene na krevetu. 2 puta se ponovilo. Da li se nekoj od vas to događa?

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, i ja sutra idem vaditi betu. Držim nam fige svima da svi vidimo veliki broj na tom papiru.  :grouphug: 
Kakvi su Vam simptomi danas? Mene samo malo leđa bole i grudi su još onako, povelike i bolne. Opet sinoć nesanica, probudila se oko 4h i sljedećih 2h nisam oka sklopila. Možda sam samo nervozna prije sutrašnjeg dana.

Chiara, ja sam imala prekjučer one grčeve skoro cijeli dan, jučer me jedino zasjeklo jako na lijevu stranu trbuha kad sam kihnula i lagano sam osjetila trbuh sinoć kad sam išla prošetati s MM. Držim fige da su to dobri titraji...  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

CHIARA i meni se dogodilo, ali na žalost nije bio nikakav dobar znak

----------


## CHIARA...

*Vrci* mislila sam da je to jos jedan simptom jer mi se to inace nikada nije dogodilo, ali nema veze. *Tulipan* vjerujem da je to nervoza pred betu pa zato imas nesanicu. A kako ce tek biti nocas? Jesi radila test ili bas cekas betu?

----------


## Tulipan37

> *Vrci* mislila sam da je to jos jedan simptom jer mi se to inace nikada nije dogodilo, ali nema veze. *Tulipan* vjerujem da je to nervoza pred betu pa zato imas nesanicu. A kako ce tek biti nocas? Jesi radila test ili bas cekas betu?


Cekam betu. Nisam zeljela raditi test. A nesanicu imam vec nekoliko dana, nije samo sinoc bila. Jooooj, tako se nadam da je sve ok i da cemo sve vidjeti veliku betu!

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene je tako strah neuspjeha. I isto kao i *Pipe* mislim da mi grudi vise nisu onako napuhane i osjetljive kao niti trbuh.  :Sad:

----------


## Stipka

Savjet iz iskustva,ostavite se bilo kakvih simptoma jer sve ili ništa ,ne znaci apsolutnooo ništa. Ne mučite se bezveze. Ja sam postala imuna vise na to,jer i kad uspilo i kad ne ,bilo je potpunooo sve isto osim šta se Famozni cerkvis nije spustija. Čekajte testove tj betu,ona je jedina mjerodavna ,drugo sve definitivno ne znaci amaaaaa boga tebe ništa.glavu gore,i nadajte se. Sretnoooo svimaaaa :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

ja sam upravo gledala Prijatelje na DomaTV, epizodu gjde Rachel i Ross idu na 1.uzv i vide svoj mali kikiriki kako ga je Ross nazvao... 10 min poslije JA JOŠ PLAČEM od tuge da to možda nikad više neću doživjeti!!!!    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
(1 ostvarena trudnoća, spontani u 7.tj)

----------


## CHIARA...

*Suncokret* ma naravno da ces dozivjeti opet.  :Love:

----------


## LF2

Beta danas 18? I kaj sad? Sutra ću opet i službeno im javiti pa da vidim što će mi reći. Ide mi to na živce, uvijek isti scenarij...

----------


## Vrci

LF  :Sad:  Meni ovo zvuči opet na biokemijsku...
Ja sam na betu 11 (15.dan od punkcije) dobila preporuke od dr stati s terapijom, i ako mi za par dana ne dođe menga, opet vaditi betu za kontrolu. Dva dana prije mi je beta bila 14

----------


## LF2

> LF  Meni ovo zvuči opet na biokemijsku...
> Ja sam na betu 11 (15.dan od punkcije) dobila preporuke od dr stati s terapijom, i ako mi za par dana ne dođe menga, opet vaditi betu za kontrolu. Dva dana prije mi je beta bila 14


Mislim da ću isti dan dobit čim prestanem s terapijom. Valjda će i meni to sutra reč. Neću vuč sad ovo danima. Nije dobro, osjećam već par dana. Čak se nema smisla ni lažno nadati.

----------


## PinaColada

Beta 1092, ET bio na 14.2. ❤️ :Heart: 
Ja jos u soku, jedva cekam subotu da opet radim betu da vidimo aBd to duplanje
Citam vas i pratim ali ovaj put nisam imala snage puno da pisem na forumu, jer nam je ovo 7. IVF....

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo* PinaColada*. Cestitam na lijepoj beti. 
*LF2*  :Love:

----------


## Yarmmai

čestitam Pina! Nije lako imati 7 IVF-ova!

Ja sam bila u 8 razno raznih postupaka, sad sam imala 4. transfer (IVF iz prirodnog) i svaki put beta 0. Pitam se dokle pokušavati  :Sad: , al zato mi takve kao ti daju nadu!

----------


## LF2

Čestitam PinaC, uljepšala si mi dan  :Kiss:

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam na plusevima i lijepim betama  :Very Happy: 

Zao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad:  LF, da, biokemijska, bas mi je zao  :Sad:  
Yarmmai - jel i ti to cekas betu ili sam nesto krivo shvatila?

----------


## Pipe

Nego cure, prijavljujem svoju betu - 417 je 13 dnt, isla sam danas, nebi izdrzala do jutra, pa reko kako god da pokaze. Sokirana sam....aaaaa....

----------


## biska

Pina, Pipe, jeeeeee!!!!!!!
Cestitam od srca!

----------


## Jolica30

PinaC i Pipe cestitam.
 LF bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## PinaColada

Hvala na cestitkama drage moje
Svaki put kada citam velike bete od drugih forumasica pitam se da li cu ja to ikada napisati
Zvuci suhoparno, ali borba, upornost i vjera daju rezultate  :Heart: 

Kao sto je napisala Stipka nema tu simptoma, sve je individualno i zamarate se time, no ako vam je lakse ukoliko o tome diskutujete na forumu-onda ok. 

Sretno betocekaliceeeee

----------


## MalaMa

Pina i Pipe cestitam!
LF2 zao mi je. Drzi se!

----------


## LF2

Malo ću se odmoriti pa ćemo opet poslije ljeta. Nego, zanima me zašto mi već dva IVFa nisu dali estrofem a uvijek komentiraju da mi endometrij nije nešto al kao ne mora značiti, zna se desiti da uspije. Ne kužim. Ajde jednom, al dva puta...I nisu mi dali. Zašto ga izbjegavaju?

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure čestitke od srca!!! 
Ja  sam danas imala službeni pregled na humanoj. Sve je u najboljem redu! 
Sad ćete vi to ubrzo sve proživljavati...
Vama koje sutra vadite betu držim fige na najjače.

LF2,ne znam šta da ti kažem...vjerujem da ti je već dosta svega...probaj razgovarati sa doktorima koje još pretrage možeš obaviti...negdje leži neka caka...samo ostani hrabra i ne odustaj...ja ti se već divim do neba i nazad za to što i dalje pokušavaš nakon svega...

----------


## sjuskica30

> Malo ću se odmoriti pa ćemo opet poslije ljeta. Nego, zanima me zašto mi već dva IVFa nisu dali estrofem a uvijek komentiraju da mi endometrij nije nešto al kao ne mora značiti, zna se desiti da uspije. Ne kužim. Ajde jednom, al dva puta...I nisu mi dali. Zašto ga izbjegavaju?


Ja ti neznam odgovor na to,ali moja frendica je imala dva smrzlića i oba puta su joj mjerili prvo ujutro endometrij pa tek onda išli na odleđivanje embrija. Njena doktorica nije željela vraćati embrij u slučaju da endometrij nije savršen za taj dan ciklusa.
E sad,svaka humana ima svoja pravila,pa tako i svaki doktor svoj način.

----------


## Pipe

Cure hvala, Pina cestitam, a ostalim curama <3 i sretno dalje. 
Kod mene gotovo svi neki mali simptomi  koji su i postojali nestali su, jedino osjecam promjene u hrani. Ne jede mi se bas. Tako da,bez zamaranja sa simptomima.

----------


## fusa

Bok cure! i ja ću vam se pridružiti u čekanju bete (neke me znaju sa potpomognuta na kbc Rijeka). Meni je jučer bio transfer 3dnevnog ,4staničnog (malecki :neznam: ) embrija nakon prvog prirodnog ivf/icsi.
Neznam što bi očekivala od 4staničnog, ali se nadam da će se nutra početi normalno dalje dijeliti....Teško mi je mirovati jer se osijećam skroz normalno, ništa me ne boli pa neznam kako ću izdržati ta 2tjedna do testića i 3 tjedna do bete :Cekam: 

Svima koje danas vadite betu želim do neba brojke!

----------


## biska

fusa, dobro nam došla!

ma pusti mirovanje ako se dobro osjećaš, slobodno se kreći i bavi svim aktivnostima koje te vesele da ti što brže prođu ovi dani iščekivanja  :Smile:

----------


## Yarmmai

Sybila - dobro si shvatila  :Smile:  U prošlom ciklusu sam bila u stimulranom - rezultat : nisam došla do transfera  :Sad: . Rekao mi doktor, da probamo odmah sljedeći ciklus u prirodni i gle  :Smile:  jedan lijepi 6 stanični prebačen kod mame na čuvanje 3. dan  :Smile:  Beta 13.03.

Pipe - čestitam!

----------


## sjuskica30

Gdje ste nestale sve današnje betovadilice?!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* dobrodosla. *Sjuskica* bas mi je drago da je sve u redu. Kako su na humanoj prokomentirali visoku betu?
Cure cekamo vas sa betama.  :Cekam:

----------


## MalaMa

Moja beta 0. Idemo dalje...

----------


## sjuskica30

> *Fusa* dobrodosla. *Sjuskica* bas mi je drago da je sve u redu. Kako su na humanoj prokomentirali visoku betu?
> Cure cekamo vas sa betama.


Oduševljena doktorica sa betom! Kaze da je prava!!!! Ma ona sestra lupila i ostala živa!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Moja beta 0. Idemo dalje...


Bit će... kad se najmanje nadaš! Hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## biska

današnja (14 dnt) beta 520, lijepo se poduplala  :Smile: 

MalaMa, grlim  :Love:

----------


## CHIARA...

*MalaMa* zao mi je.  :Sad:  
*Biska* super za duplanje bete.

----------


## MalaMa

Biska bas mi je drago!! 
Ni u ovom ciklusu se nista nisam nadala,a tako je i zavrsilo. Manje me boli jer imam rucice koje ce me zagrliti sad kad u vrtic po nju dodjem. Sretno svima!!

----------


## suncokret19

malaMa žao mi je..

----------


## Tulipan37

Moja beta isto 0. 
Idem dalje! Nema odustajanja...

----------


## Sybila

Yarmmai - O pa drzim fige na najjace!  :fige:  znaci, odbrojavamo  :Smile: 

MalaMa, Tulipan, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Ostale curke, navijamo!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Moja beta isto 0. 
> Idem dalje! Nema odustajanja...


*Tulipan* zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## Pipe

MalaMa zao mi je, Tulipan37 - bila sam uvjerena sa je to to  :Sad:  drzite se, doci ce.

----------


## sjuskica30

Tulipan ja sam bila sigurna da je to to...ma kao što kažeš nema odustajanja...

----------


## biska

Tulipan, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

Sad samo hrabro dalje tempom koji vam najbolje odgovara!  :Heart:

----------


## glow

Drage cure, pratim vas i čestitam svima od srca na velikim betama. Ostalima samo hrabrosti za nove pokušaje, mora jednom uspjeti!..

@pina evo nas ponovo zajedno, jako mi je drago za tebe!!

Moj problem:
danas sam imala embriotransfer 8-stanicne mrve i bila presretna što je sve uspjelo iz prirodnog ciklusa jer su se polagale minimalne šanse. Pre-sretna!
Zahvat je prošao uredno, duboko sam udahnula i došla doma - stavila utriće i ušuškala se da odrijemam malo u miru. 

Prije sat vremena se dogodilo to da su me probudile jake kontrakcije maternice kao da sam u snu imala znate već.. orgazam. Tužna sam previše, jer su kontrakcije bile jake i bojim da nije "otišlo"  :Sad:  

Sad me malo boli dole, blago i bocka. Svašta mi se mota po glavi jer doktor je jutros jasno rekao, nema odnosa! 
Zna li netko išta po tom pitanju da me umiri jer ne znam koliko je rizično prije implantacije i može li utjecati na plod?!... Ne znam niti što da guglam!
Poludit ću, tak sam bila sretna, dr. je čak dva puta rekao da imamo super zametak, a sad sam u totalnoj panici i strahu da nije izgubljeno. Pa nije valjda? Jel ima tko riječ utjehe tipa, "bezopasno je u ovoj fazi". Doktora mi je naravno, preneugodno zvati, tema je glupa kak to samo mene može zahvatit grrrr
Puse

----------


## PinaColada

Glow, opet smo na istoj temi, s tim sto zelim da sto prije odes sa ove teme na trudnicke :Wink: 
Ja koliko znam od transfera do bete treba izbjegavati odnose, e sad ni nije najjasnije jesi ti sanjala ili dozivjela jake kontrakcije? Najbolje je nazvati doktora-jer nema glupih pitanja....Drzim fige da sve bude u najboljem redu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## LF2

Mala, Tulipan  :Kiss: 
Ostalima dosadne trudnoće želim, zaslužile ste!

----------


## glow

Hvala puno Pina, sreeeetno dalje!  :Smile: 
Nisam imala odnose, ne pada mi na pamet. Ne znam kak bi opisala, kontrakcije kroz spavanje došle. Bed je kaj bolucka i probada već 2h.

----------


## mimsi

Draga Glow, mislim da to nije nista strasno. Ako se ne varam, vas zametak se sada i dalje dijeli i putuje po maternici. Dakle, prionut ce na stijenku maternice kad prođe stadij blastociste, a to je za koji dan. Tek tada ce zapoceti implantacija u određenom dijelicu maternice. Ne moze zametak tek tako "ispasti" van. Evo, ne znam, mozda ce me iskusnije cure ispraviti... Ali ja se ne bih na tvom mjestu jako brinula jer je to najgore sto sada mozes.. Sretno!!!  :Kiss: 

Niskim betama saljem zagrljaj, a visokim zelim srecu od srca!  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@mimsi najveći poljubac šaljem, hvala ti!!
sad i sama guglam pa pišu da su kontrakcije rizične kod implantacije da, sad još nije nastupila, jupi!
Opet sreća i tak to ide napred nazad..
mi se pratimo otprije jel tako, kako je??  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Beta 1092, ET bio na 14.2. ❤️
> Ja jos u soku, jedva cekam subotu da opet radim betu da vidimo aBd to duplanje
> Citam vas i pratim ali ovaj put nisam imala snage puno da pisem na forumu, jer nam je ovo 7. IVF....


Pina cestitam od srca  :Smile:  

Pina ti si imala jednom cini mi se koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju pozitivnu betu jel tako??

Jesi sve postupke radila u istoj klinici??

----------


## sanjka

Pipe i biska bravoooo  :Smile:  

Tuzilicama  :grouphug:

----------


## mimsi

Da,da, otprije.  :Smile: 
Ma znam kako je, da...red uzbuđenja, red straha, red srece, red tuge...i tako u krug. Ali bit ce to dobro!! Kako zracis, tako privlacis..tako da glavu gore i ocekuj najbolje!  :Smile: 
Ja sam ok, donekle. Od pocetka trudnoce me muce krvarenja, hematomi, djelomicno jos niska posteljica..tako da sam vec dva puta bila u bolnici i cijelo vrijeme strogo mirujem. Ali dobro, sta je, tu je. Sad sam prosla 17 tjedana pa se nadam da ce krenut na bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> @mimsi najveći poljubac šaljem, hvala ti!!
> sad i sama guglam pa pišu da su kontrakcije rizične kod implantacije da, sad još nije nastupila, jupi!
> Opet sreća i tak to ide napred nazad..
> mi se pratimo otprije jel tako, kako je??


Ne znam zasto mi ne prikazuje post kao odgovor na ovaj od Glow. Vjerojatno nisam nest dobro stisla, pisem preko moba.  :Smile:

----------


## glow

17 tjedana već! Pa divno. Sada si prava trudnica  :Smile: 
Žao mi je za komplikacije jako, nisam ni znala. 
Nadam se da će od ovog perioda trudnoća krenuti nabolje..  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> 17 tjedana već! Pa divno. Sada si prava trudnica 
> Žao mi je za komplikacije jako, nisam ni znala. 
> Nadam se da će od ovog perioda trudnoća krenuti nabolje..


Hvala ti!  :Smile: 
Pridruzi mi se u trudnickim tegobama sto prije.  :Wink:

----------


## glow

Vrlo rado - dam sve od sebe  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,sutra transfer nadam se 2 mrve 3.dan.
U postupkusam kod Skvorca.
Danas su zvali da imamo 3 embrija,1 se sporije razvija,2 bolje.
E sad,dal bi vi s obzirom na moje godiste i situaciju (dijagnoze u potpisu) trazili da vam vrate sva 3?
Nisu mi rekli koliko stanica imaju ni ovi bolji ni ovaj losiji....
Ili bi uzeli bolja 2,a ovog 3.pustili da se razvija do 5.dana?
Molim savjete i iskustva.

----------


## tina1986

Ej cure... Da se i ja malo pridružim do bete.... Ovo mi je 4 IVF i ja se nadam da ce bit dobitni
Transfer sam imala 21.2, 3 x morule, danas mi je 10 dnt
1 dnt dobila sam brevacid 1000
2 dnt decapeptay 0.1 
6 dnt brevacid 750( pola doze) - jer sam u prijašnjem postupku dobila hiper nakon transfera 
10 dnt danas svjetla crtica na testu 
A betu bi trebala vaditi tek 15 dnt, mada mislim da cu to riješiti u ponedjeljak... 

Večeras sam napravila test prima stick i svjetla crtica odmah nakon 3 min.... 
Od prijašnju postupaka znam da brevacid 1500 ostaje u tjelu 7 dana, ali nisam sigurna koliko ostaje pola doze????? 
Ima li NETKO iskustva s brevacidom 750????

----------


## CHIARA...

Snelly i Tina nemam vam nista pametno za napisati. Nadam se da ce se javiti netko tko je duze u mpo vodama i tko ce vas znati savjetovati. Ja imam osjecaj da cu procuriti uskoro. Danas mi je 16 dpo.

----------


## LF2

Chiara, svaka ti čast što si izdržala tak dugo! Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, svaka ti čast što si izdržala tak dugo! Kad vadiš betu?


Beta 08.03. , a transfer je bio 18.02. M je vec trebala doci. Mozda kasni zbog utrica? Ili ona dođe kad se prestane sa njima?  :Confused:

----------


## LF2

> Ej cure... Da se i ja malo pridružim do bete.... Ovo mi je 4 IVF i ja se nadam da ce bit dobitni
> Transfer sam imala 21.2, 3 x morule, danas mi je 10 dnt
> 1 dnt dobila sam brevacid 1000
> 2 dnt decapeptay 0.1 
> 6 dnt brevacid 750( pola doze) - jer sam u prijašnjem postupku dobila hiper nakon transfera 
> 10 dnt danas svjetla crtica na testu 
> A betu bi trebala vaditi tek 15 dnt, mada mislim da cu to riješiti u ponedjeljak... 
> 
> Večeras sam napravila test prima stick i svjetla crtica odmah nakon 3 min.... 
> ...


Ja sam jednom dobila Brevactid 5000 i 15 dpo imala pozitivan test tako da mislim da ti je izašao iz organizma.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,danas su mi vracena 2 embrija 3.dan,6A i 4B.
Biologica daje sansu i jednom i drugom,a dr samo ovom od 6A.
Drzite fige za oboje  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Sretno snelly!!  :Smile: 
Kakve su to oznake??

----------


## this too shall pass

Od srca cestitam svim trudnicama  :Smile: . Curama s neg.betom zelim snage i ustrajnosti za dalje. Cekalicama puno strpljenja  :Smile: . Ja sam danas 7. dnt. Pocinjem osjecati simtopme pms-a, dok me nadutost prati od 1.dnt ( utrici  :Undecided: ). Ovo mi je prvo cekanje bete i osluskujem svaki simtom. Nekako sam mislila da trudnocu ipak nekako osjetis, ja se ne osjecam trudno ni malo...uglavnom, s obzirom na to da mi je prvi i prirodni postupak, valjda je i uspjeh vec i to da smo dosli do transfera. Ugodan vikend svima, pisemo se!

----------


## suncokret19

> Od srca cestitam svim trudnicama . Curama s neg.betom zelim snage i ustrajnosti za dalje. Cekalicama puno strpljenja . Ja sam danas 7. dnt. Pocinjem osjecati simtopme pms-a, dok me nadutost prati od 1.dnt ( utrici ). Ovo mi je prvo cekanje bete i osluskujem svaki simtom. Nekako sam mislila da trudnocu ipak nekako osjetis, ja se ne osjecam trudno ni malo...uglavnom, s obzirom na to da mi je prvi i prirodni postupak, valjda je i uspjeh vec i to da smo dosli do transfera. Ugodan vikend svima, pisemo se!


Mi smo isti dan.. mene prošli svi simptomi još negdje u srijedu.. grudi ne bole, ispuhnule su se, bradavice uvukle, ništa me probada.. do srijede mi se čak i poslije ručka užasno spavalo a sad ni to..već 2 dana nekontrolirano plačem.. glupo,ali ne mogu se zaustaviti.. 
Zato idem u ponedjeljak na posao a u srijedu vadit betu da završim ovo mučenje..
Osjećam da od ovog ništa i želim samo da što prije završi..

----------


## fusa

ajme meni cure kad vas čitam koliko je teško to čekanje, a onda tek razočaranje sa negat. betom protrnem od straha, uh :Shock: , pa ja sam tek 2dpt...što me još čeka...
*CHIARA* radi test! svaka čast na strpljenju! Ja isto neznam jel od progesterona menga ne dolazi...
*snelly* mi se tipkamo i na dr forumu :Wink: ? čestitke na transferu!
*suncokret i this...* želim vam puno snage da izgurate do pozitivne bete uskoro!

----------


## snelly85

Glow,broj oznacava koliko stanica ima embrij,a slovo kvalitetu.
I ja sam to prvi put vidjela.....
Znam da se vani ocjenjuju jos detaljnije ali do sad sam bila samo u vinogradskoj tak da tam kazu samo broj stanica.

----------


## CHIARA...

Curke mislim da od mene nista. Jucer navecer mi je pocelo neko smeđarenje. Ne znam ima li smisla raditi betu unatoc krvarenju?
*Snelly* sretno. Ostale cekalice, kako ste?

----------


## tina1986

CIHARA ja sam Mengu dobila uvijek s utricima... Prijašnji IVF procurila 12 dnt. Mislim da to nema pravila, svatko je drugačiji...

----------


## tina1986

CHIARA otiđi izvaditi betu.. Za svaki slučaj.. 
A mene je kopkala ta svjetla crtica od sinoć pa sam danas ponovila test i ponovno svjetla crtica...  Samo molim Boga da sutra bude malo tamnija i da ne procurim do bete.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Tina* nadam se da je kod tebe trudnoca u pitanju, mislim da nije od pola doze brevactida. Meni je ovo prvi ivf i onda ovako kasno dobijem spotting. Kad vec nije uspjelo, da bar ne kasni jer se ponadam.

----------


## Inesz

sretno čekalicama i friškim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~





> Ej cure... Da se i ja malo pridružim do bete.... Ovo mi je 4 IVF i ja se nadam da ce bit dobitni
> Transfer sam imala 21.2, 3 x morule, danas mi je 10 dnt
> 1 dnt dobila sam brevacid 1000
> 2 dnt decapeptay 0.1 
> 6 dnt brevacid 750( pola doze) - jer sam u prijašnjem postupku dobila hiper nakon transfera 
> 10 dnt danas svjetla crtica na testu 
> A betu bi trebala vaditi tek 15 dnt, mada mislim da cu to riješiti u ponedjeljak... 
> 
> Večeras sam napravila test prima stick i svjetla crtica odmah nakon 3 min.... 
> ...


vibrice da je test pozitivan od bhcg kojeg stvara tvoj implantirani zametak  :Heart: 

humani kroionski gonadotopin (hcg) ima vrlo složenu farmakokinetiku. razgradnja i izlučivanje bhcg-a ovisi o mnogo faktora (npr. o tjelesnoj građi žene, način primjene), teško je reći je li testić pozitivan od _bravactide_ ili od trudnoće. sretno u ponedjeljak!

koji dan si imala transfer, 4. ili 5.? gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Sybila

> *Tina* nadam se da je kod tebe trudnoca u pitanju, mislim da nije od pola doze brevactida. Meni je ovo prvi ivf i onda ovako kasno dobijem spotting. Kad vec nije uspjelo, da bar ne kasni jer se ponadam.


Kasnit ti moze zbog utrica. U svakom slucaju radi betu (ne moras cekati tako dugo kak su ti rekli), da vidis jel se radi o biokemijskoj, jel mozda trudnoca stvarno pa je neki hematom ili se nije uopce primilo, i to je znacajan podatak.

----------


## MalaMa

Chiara, meni je u trudnoci smeckasto curilo od 12dnt kad sam isla vadit betu. To jutro i mislila sam nema nis od tog,a to mi se smedjarenje pojavljivalo sve do tamo 9 tt. Nije bilo hematoma. Trudnoca protekla uredno i curka rodjena u terminu. Mozda je i tvoje tako. 
Snelly sretno!
This moja trudnoca je iz prirodnog. Neka i tebi bude sretan!
Suncokret nadam se da bezrazlozno places. Saljem vibre za pozitivan ishod!
Ja sam jucer prestala s utricima i estrofemom. Menge jos nema,valjda bude kroz koji dan kad se organizam ocisti.
Svima sretno!

----------


## tina1986

> sretno čekalicama i friškim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrice da je test pozitivan od bhcg kojeg stvara tvoj implantirani zametak 
> 
> humani kroionski gonadotopin (hcg) ima vrlo složenu farmakokinetiku. razgradnja i izlučivanje bhcg-a ovisi o mnogo faktora (npr. o tjelesnoj građi žene, način primjene), teško je reći je li testić pozitivan od _bravactide_ ili od trudnoće. sretno u ponedjeljak!
> 
> koji dan si imala transfer, 4. ili 5.? gdje si bila u postupku?


 U postupku sam kod Lučija... 
4 dan vratili mi 3 morule ili blastice, ne sjećam se vise...

----------


## tina1986

Neznam kako je vama cure, al meni je sve teze nakon negativnih beta, svih ti neuspjelih pokušaja i propalih trudnoća ...  To razočaranje i bol ne može osjetiti nitko tko to nije prošao.  Najgore mi je kad mi osoba koja je iz kućne radinosti od prve ostala trudna ( mislim na par mjeseci pokušavanja ) kaže da se opustim i ne živciram .... I da ce to doci kad bude vrijeme...  Tako sam i ja nekad mislila, al kad se boriš s tim vise od 5 godina, onda rečenice poput gore napisane jednostavno izbace iz takta.. 


Samo želim postati mama...  Živim za taj dan.... 
Ja se nadam da ce se svima Vama beto cekalicama želja ispuniti, i da napokon sve budemo MAME...

----------


## 1latica

Cure, sretno svim čekalicama bete.
Trudnicama čestitam, tužnicama zagrljaj.
Tina ja sam na dan ETa i 5dpt primila po 1500 Brevactida. 6 dana nakon zadnje injekcije sam imala + na testu CB digital, a 7. dan -. 
Tebi želim sreću da sutra test bude tamniji  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Sybila* i *MalaMa* hvala na savjetu. *Latice* kako si ti? Koji dan nakon transfera si ti vadila betu? Koliko se sjecam, krvarila si malo.

----------


## 1latica

Chiara, evo guramo pomalo 27tt.
Test sam radila 12dpt, betu 13. Da imala sam par dana iscjedak rozo-smeđi.
Sretno ti od srca... Možeš slobodno test napravit, čemu se kljukati progesteronom ako nisi trudna.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala ti. I ja tebi zelim svu srecu, zasluzila si.  :Kiss:

----------


## Šarlota

Pozdrav svima!
1.ivf
cekam betu..
jucer bio transfer

----------


## PinaColada

> Pina cestitam od srca  
> 
> Pina ti si imala jednom cini mi se koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju pozitivnu betu jel tako??
> 
> Jesi sve postupke radila u istoj klinici??


Sve radili u PFC.
Jesam imala prije 2 godine poz betu ali (offtopic) nazalost nije dobro zavrsilo pred sami kraj  :Sad: 

Sada u nove pobjede!

----------


## PinaColada

Da ne pisem po imenice, ali obavezno uraditi betu jer je bilo slucajeva na forumu da su bete rasle kada su cure bas otpisale tu mogucnost....
Snage morate skupiti, a sto se tice komentara da se opustite, to je ok ali uz stalnu borbu i doktore i lijekove...eh pa koliko je sad to moguce...p.s. svi mi imamo te pametnjakovice "kucna radinost" i glupe komentare

Drzite se cure!

Ah da, danasnja beta 2500, prije dva dana bila 1092-pretpostavljam da je to to dobro duplanje ❤️

----------


## Šarlota

Dobar dan drage cure!
 Ovo je moj prvi post, prvo učlanjivanji i prvo čekanje. 
 Sve mi je ovo novo....nisam previše čitala forume o IVFu, ali sad me svako vaše slovo zanima 
 Ovakvo je moje stanje:
-1.IVF
-problem muških spermija
-dugi protokol (Decapeptyl, Gonal)
-10 jajašaca
-9 zametaka
-5.dan nas dočekalo 6 blastocista
-transfer obavljen 3.3. , dvije blastice unešene
-4 zamrznute na dva nosaća
-33 godine
-Betu je rekao dr.da vadim za 14 dana

 Sretna sam jer se jakoooooo nadam!
 Kako vam se čini ovaj opis svega, jel to obećavajuće?
 Meni je to sve tako strano...

 SVIMA ŽELIM PUNO SREĆE!

----------


## CHIARA...

*Pina* beta ti se lijepo dupla. Kad ces na prvi pregled? Jesi se narucila?
Tko kada vadi betu?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pozdrav svima!
> 1.ivf
> cekam betu..
> jucer bio transfer


*Šarlota* dobrodosla i sretno. Zelim ti visoku betu.

----------


## glow

@pina čestitke, zvuči kao san!  :Smile:

----------


## Šarlota

Hvala na dobrodošlici !
Ako je transfer bio 3.3., kada je po vama najranije vaditi betu ili raditi test?
Dr je rekao tek 17.3.

----------


## biska

Sarlota, dobrodosla!
6 blastica ste dobili, to zvuci odlicno  :Smile: 
Drzim fige veeelike...
Kako ces provoditi dane do bete, na bolovanju ili na poslu?
I kako se osjecas?

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala na dobrodošlici !
> Ako je transfer bio 3.3., kada je po vama najranije vaditi betu ili raditi test?
> Dr je rekao tek 17.3.


Šarlota kad su blastice u pitanju vec 8-mi dan od trasfera mozes raditi test. Imaju dva koja su odlicna i super osjetljiva od 20 miu i to su Geratherm i Gravignost ultra.

Betu 10 dnt bez problema mozes raditi.
Sretno  :Smile: 

Kad predjes 10 postova bit ce vidljivi odmah, ovako malo kasne dok ih osoblje foruma odobri.

----------


## sanjka

Krivo sam gore za testove napisala.....

10 miu osjetljivost je oba testa!!!!!

----------


## suncokret19

this too shall pass kako si?

----------


## this too shall pass

Suncokret19, osjecam da cu svaki cas procuriti. Od subote imam sve klasicne simtome pms-a, nikakav novi ili atipican simtom, iako se silom trudim naci neki  :Undecided: .U cetvrtak trebam dobiti, a u srijedu  idem vaditi betu. Razmisljam napraviti test. Kako se ti nosi s iscekivanjem?

----------


## suncokret19

meni su simptomi pmsa počeli u petak, cike se ispuhale i nema više probadanja. Sad sam tipični pms   :Sad:  
isto idem u srijedu po betu tako da u petak odem na dogovor za smrzliće...
Plakanje i tugu sam obavila preko vikenda, sad sam već puna pozitive i energije za idući postupak   :Smile: 
test neću raditi jer mi je iskreno žao novaca koje ću baciti i primiti još jedan udarac..ne želim si to raditi.

----------


## fusa

*this i suncokret* nadam se da ćete u srijedu obje imati visoke bete :fige:  
*CHIARA* kako si ti? ćeš ići raditi betu ranije? jel prestalo ono smeđurenje?
meni danas 4dpt ako ne računam sam dan transfera...ja od jučer apsolutno sve normalno, osim što ne idem na trčanje...ne mogu ne počistit kosa mi se na glavi diže, imam psa koji se linja kao da ovcu strižeš i moram za njom čistit svaki dan....valjda neću ništa zeznuti :ulje: 
čekalicama želim da dani do bete brzo prođu :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Fusa* dobro sam. Sutra idem po uputnicu i u srijedu vadim betu mada nemam visoka ocekivanja. I dalje ide smeđe u maloj kolicini. Da bar krene kako spada. Jutros sam utrice popila, nisam stavljala vaginalno zbog tog smeđarenja.

----------


## Šarlota

> Sarlota, dobrodosla!
> 6 blastica ste dobili, to zvuci odlicno 
> Drzim fige veeelike...
> Kako ces provoditi dane do bete, na bolovanju ili na poslu?
> I kako se osjecas?


Hvala, baš mi je drago da je to dobro!  :Smile: 
Uzela sam bolovanje od punkcije do testa na trudnoću, jer mi je posao extra dinamican i ako ne daj Bože ne bi dobro završila, krivila bi sebe jako.
Nesto malo radim od doma, oko 2 sata dnevno.
Ostalo gledam filmove, citam knjige i čim malo sunca izađe sjednem vani na sunce i meditiram i zamišljam bebu/bebe  :Smile: 

Simptomi : osjecam neko "događanje" dolje, kao malo zatezanje i imam temperaturu 37,2 . Gladna sam ujutro, što inace nikad nisam...jer ne mogu osim kave nista ujutro.

Ono što me najviše buni, iako sam svjesna da svaka od nas ima svoju dijagnozu i pricu....je to da su mi dali jako velike sanse. Cak je doktorica izgovorila 80 % I, sad čitajući vas, vidim da je prava rijetkost kad uspije iz prve....i nij mi jasno kako to da se "tako razbacala" sa tim postotkom. Iako ga je bilo prekrasno čuti.

----------


## Šarlota

> Šarlota kad su blastice u pitanju vec 8-mi dan od trasfera mozes raditi test. Imaju dva koja su odlicna i super osjetljiva od 20 miu i to su Geratherm i Gravignost ultra.
> 
> Betu 10 dnt bez problema mozes raditi.
> Sretno 
> 
> Kad predjes 10 postova bit ce vidljivi odmah, ovako malo kasne dok ih osoblje foruma odobri.


Evo sada idu bez odobrenja, hvala  :Smile: 

Joj super, ne bi izdržala do 16.3.  :Smile: 

SRETNO SVIM CURAMA KOJE ČEKU BETU  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> Evo sada idu bez odobrenja, hvala 
> 
> Joj super, ne bi izdržala do 16.3. 
> 
> SRETNO SVIM CURAMA KOJE ČEKU BETU


Eto super  :Wink:  
Ako smijem pitati di ste u postupku??
Jako lijep broj blastica ste dobili  :Smile:

----------


## Šarlota

U Beta + klinici  :Smile: 




> Eto super  
> Ako smijem pitati di ste u postupku??
> Jako lijep broj blastica ste dobili

----------


## sanjka

> U Beta + klinici


Saljem ti privatnu poruku pa pogledaj.

----------


## sanjka

Ne dopustaju jos :/

----------


## tina1986

Da i ja javim svoju betu. 
6 dnt brevacid 750 pola doze

11 dnt svjetlo pozitivan test od Brevacid 750 ( tako da razgradnja nema pravila, kod mene je ostala malo duže pa sam se ponadala ) 

12 dnt počeo smeđi iscjedak 

13 dnt Danas Beta 0,3 i odmah nakon bete Menga ( to je vjerojatno na psihičkoj bazi )  

Svim beto cekalicama želim pozitivnu betu, i strpljenje

----------


## sanjka

> Da i ja javim svoju betu. 
> 6 dnt brevacid 750 pola doze
> 
> 11 dnt svjetlo pozitivan test od Brevacid 750 ( tako da razgradnja nema pravila, kod mene je ostala malo duže pa sam se ponadala ) 
> 
> 12 dnt počeo smeđi iscjedak 
> 
> 13 dnt Danas Beta 0,3


Ajme  :Sad: 
Zao mi je.
Zbilja razgradnja nema pravila :/

----------


## CHIARA...

*Tina* zao mi je. Bas sam mislila da je to to nakon onog pozitivnog testa.  :Sad:

----------


## sanjka

> U Beta + klinici


Šarlota evo poslala sam ti pp.
Pogledaj gore skroz pri vrhu pod "tvoje obavijesti"

----------


## Bond

Danas obavljen fet 2 blastice..terapija 3×1duphaston, 2×1folacin i 1×1andol (brine me sto do sad nikad nisam dobila duphaston, uvijek utrogestan)
Do sad 7×ivf stimulirani, 3×fet i 4×prirodni ivf...
Svim betocekalicama zelim dobre zivce i da uspije..  :Wink:

----------


## PinaColada

@Fusa 
Nemoj mnogo oko psa da cistis u smislu saginjanja da brises pod i da mu mjenjas vodu i hranu...zamoli ukucane da pripomognu do bete ! Sretno!
Ja evo nakon divne bete cekam tih dugih 10 dana do prvog UZV....lakse je nego cekanje bete, ali oduzi se i to

Betocekalicama sretno, malim beticama savjet da ne odustajete! Nada, ljubav, strpljenje, vjera.... drzim palceve!

----------


## suncokret19

Meni upravo na papieu nakon wca ostao sluzavi sivi komadić, ko šmrkalj neki.. išla sam još jedanput ali više ničega nema.. bolovi ko pravi menstrualni.. 
Užas..

----------


## CHIARA...

*Suncokret* koji ti je dan nakon transfera? Meni je to krenulo 14 dana nakon transfera i sad vec 3 dana imam smeđi iscjedak pomijesan sa utrogestanom. Ne pojacava se i nema bas prave krvi. Sta ne bi ta M vec trebala krenuti?

----------


## Vrci

Chiara, cak i ne ako si pod utricima. Nekim curama ne krene prije kraja terapije

----------


## CHIARA...

Ok mi je da ne krene uopce, ali meni je krenulo smeđarenje pa sam se nadala da ce preci u pravu M. Moj mpo je rekao da ne prekidam s terapijom dok ne krene prava krv, tj menstruacija. Ali nema veze, u srijedu vadim betu pa prestajem sa terapijom.

----------


## suncokret19

> *Suncokret* koji ti je dan nakon transfera? Meni je to krenulo 14 dana nakon transfera i sad vec 3 dana imam smeđi iscjedak pomijesan sa utrogestanom. Ne pojacava se i nema bas prave krvi. Sta ne bi ta M vec trebala krenuti?


Danas sam 9dpt. Za sad nema iscjetka, samo je taj put bio taj sluzavi komadić. Svoje menge uopće nemam tako da vjerojatno ni neću dobit pravu dok ne prestanem s utrićima.

----------


## Vrci

Chiara,meni je rekla dr da ce mi posteno krenuti tek kad prekinem terapiju,a tako je i bilo.
Samo sto je meni od pocetka spottingiralo crveno,a ne smede

----------


## Pipe

Bok cure, iako nisma mogla cekati skroz do danas i radila testove te privatno vadila betu, danas je bila sluzbena - 4300. Bili smo jako iznenadjeni, doktorica je napravila UZV jer se na tolikoj beti moze vec vidjeti plod. Mi smo presretni, jer je bila samo jedna js u prirodnom ciklusu (klomifen) ali i dalje oprezni...sljedeći pregled je 21.3. Svima vam zelim puno srece <3

----------


## CHIARA...

Pipe jako lijepa beta. Zelim ti da drugi put cujes  :Heart: 
Vrci hvala ti na objasnjenju.

----------


## Pipe

hvala ti CHIARA  :Smile:  i tebi puno srece, da prodje sve dobro

----------


## this too shall pass

Ja sam radila test, negativan je  :Sad: . Sad znam kakva me beta ceka u srijedu pa nema vise strepnje. Razmisljam kako prezivjeti do srpnja kad me  ceka stimulirani. Chiara i Suncokret, zelim vam svu srecu u srijedu. Ostale cekalice, takoder puno srece i strpljenja  :Smile: .

----------


## CHIARA...

*This* pa sta nije jos rano za otpisati postupak? Tek ti je 9 dpt?

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam radila test, negativan je . Sad znam kakva me beta ceka u srijedu pa nema vise strepnje. Razmisljam kako prezivjeti do srpnja kad me  ceka stimulirani. Chiara i Suncokret, zelim vam svu srecu u srijedu. Ostale cekalice, takoder puno srece i strpljenja .


Ako imas jos koji test viska ponovi ujutro.
I da te beta ipak iznenadi ~~~~~~~

Jesi to veceras radila test?? i koji??

----------


## this too shall pass

> Ako imas jos koji test viska ponovi ujutro.
> I da te beta ipak iznenadi ~~~~~~~
> 
> Jesi to veceras radila test?? i koji??


Da, veceras. Test se zove Clear Sign, osjetljivost od 20mlIU/ml hCG

----------


## bubekica

> Ok mi je da ne krene uopce, ali meni je krenulo smeđarenje pa sam se nadala da ce preci u pravu M. Moj mpo je rekao da ne prekidam s terapijom dok ne krene prava krv, tj menstruacija. Ali nema veze, u srijedu vadim betu pa prestajem sa terapijom.


I da krene prava krv, nikada nemoj prestajati s terapijom prije bete.
Sretno!

----------


## sanjka

> Da, veceras. Test se zove Clear Sign, osjetljivost od 20mlIU/ml hCG


Iskreno nisam cula za taj test.
Al ipak ponovi ako imas koji doma.
Ako nemas a ako si u zg probaj naci cyclo test ili geratherm jer su oni po 30 kn a gravignost ultra je oko 60 kn.

----------


## glow

Čestitam svima na velikim betama, a čekalicama strpljenja, neizmjernog.
Meni 5dnt. Još predugih 9 dana do bete. Al pomalo. Sretno svima!

----------


## fusa

> Čestitam svima na velikim betama, a čekalicama strpljenja, neizmjernog.
> Meni 5dnt. Još predugih 9 dana do bete. Al pomalo. Sretno svima!


i meni 5dpt , mi se pratimo  :Smile:  , ja tek za 9dana mislim test raditi , a onda betu ovisno o testu. Taman imam crinone gel za tih 9dana pa ću i vidjeti kakvo je stanje s M. Jel imaš kakve simptome? Mene već u ovo vrijeme inače PMS dobro lupa, a sad ništa, ni grudi mi nisu napuhnute ni bolne..

----------


## glow

Super @fusa! 
Malo grudi, malo pritisak i sitna pribadanja dolje.. Nadam se da su dobri simptomi i mislim pozitivno, a najviše čekam betu. Ne mislim testić koristiti, nemam hrabrosti

----------


## fusa

Nebi ni ja koristila test, ali meni su dali vadit betu23.4., nebi izdrzala do onda...
ja isto od jucer imam neka boluckanja nisko u trbuhu, ali vec sam imala toliko simptoma(mislim da sam ih sve presla) a nikad pozitivan test da sad vise ne vjerujem nicemu sto mi se desava...jednu jedinu stvar jos nisam imala a to je da nisam mogla piti tursku kavu( koju pijem 20god svako jutro) . To mi se desilo prvi put kad sam krenula sa jasminom, tako da vjerujem da ako ikad ostanem trudna da ce mi to biti glavni simptom.

----------


## glow

Potpisujem  :Smile: 
Sve prošla i sve ti nešto znači, a onak do bete može značiti svašta. Dobro mi kod tebe zvuči to za kavu! Ja nekak ništa posebno.. Zakaj ti tak kasno rekli vaditi betu? Meni uputa za 14 dana od tr vaditi beta hcg iz krvi.

----------


## fusa

A  ja sam ti u KBC Rijeka, i oni ti imaju naviku nas slati vaditi betu 3 tjedna nakon transfera...a pošto ovdje gdje živim na otoku ne vade betu u bolnici a ni nema privatne poliklinike jedino mogu probati sa testom a onda ako bude pozitivan idem u rijeku vadit krv...nebi mogla čekat toliko.
Joj držim nam fige svima čekalicama za pozitivne bete!

----------


## CHIARA...

Kod mene test kaze minus. Ostalima zelim vise srece.

----------


## glow

Chiara ajme žao mi je, to je tužno za sve nas.... Hoćeš betu još pokušati?? Veliki zagrljaj

----------


## glow

@fusa, onda samo naprijed s testom!!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Chiara zao mi je. Da bar nema takvih minusa i nultih beta. Zao mi je.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala cure. Nisam bila optimisticna u vezi testa bas zbog spottinga koji traje danima. Betu vadim da mogu odnijeti sestrama da se narucim za stimulirani ivf.

----------


## suncokret19

I kod mene počeo lagani tamnožuti iscjedak.. prvo je bila sluz sa svijetlom krvi a sad se nastavlja to smeđe.. menstrualni bolovi luduju..
Sutra beta.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene cak ni ne boli kao da cu dobiti M. Zna me ponekad probosti u jajniku.

----------


## fusa

CHIARA bas mi je zao zbog minusa ali jos uvijek cekamo betu da vidimo kakvo je pravo stanje! Drzim fige usprkos svemu!
Suncokret i tebi zelim visoku betu sutra.
Cure razveselite nas!

----------


## suncokret19

Ja do sada pod utrogestanom nisam imala nikalav pms, smeđarenje ni krvarenje.. pa me zato često negativna beta znala i iznenaditi.

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliko si transfera imala do sada? Meni je ovo prvi.

----------


## suncokret19

Ovo mi je 3.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam mislila da nikad ne mogu prokrvariti pod utrićima... ali eto, nakon 4 transfera (ne brojim onaj s trudnoćom) peti puta sam krenula sa spottingom 6 dnt (11 dan nakon punkcije). I sad sam zbunjena jer očito nema pravila

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni se cini da je svaki transfer prica za sebe i da stvarno nema nikakvih pravila. A pogotovo se tesko oslanjati na simptome kad smo pod progesteronom i raznoraznim stimulacijama.

----------


## Šarlota

Bok trudilice!

Žao mi je za sve negativne bete, a jako me vesele pozitivne  :Smile:  šo daje novu nadu negativnima :Smile: 

5.dan nakon tansfera petodnevne blastociste. Temperatura 37,2 , bolovi kao pred menstruaciju i straaaašan umor. Spavam 14 sati dnevno ukupno....
Kako vam se čine ti simptomi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Šarlota simptomi mi se cine jako lijepi. Nadam se da ces ugledati pozitivan test i visoku betu.

----------


## fusa

*Šarlota* i meni se sviđaju tvoji simptomi, obečavajući su! A što mjeriš bazalnu temp?
Ja nemam nikakve simptome, ni pms-a ni ništa slično :Coffee:

----------


## this too shall pass

Moja beta je 6.6  :Sad:  ocekivano. Jos u petak moram ponoviti, ali kaze sestra da ipak premala

----------


## CHIARA...

This biokemijska? Ili je kasnija implantacija?

----------


## this too shall pass

Ne znam, meni je to prvi postupak i prva beta ikada pa zapravo ne znam sto ti brojevi znace. No sestra na humanoj nije zvucala optimisticno. Onda valjda biokemijska? Ma za prvi put i nije lose, uspjeh je da sam i dosla do transfera i ova mala betica budi nada za za uspjeh u iducem postupku.

----------


## CHIARA...

Ponovi u petak pa se mozda iznenadis. Od srca ti to zelim.  :Smile:

----------


## this too shall pass

Chiara i suncokret, jeste vadile betu?

----------


## CHIARA...

Ja jesam. Nalaz je iza podne. Ali ja vec znam da od trudnoce nema nista jer mi je test jucer bio negativan.

----------


## this too shall pass

> Ponovi u petak pa se mozda iznenadis. Od srca ti to zelim.


Hvala ti   :Smile: . I tebi takoder zelim da sto prije preselis na topic trudnice. Drage suborke, sretan vam dan zena i da docekate veeelike bete.

----------


## CHIARA...

This hvala i također i tebi sretan Dan zena. 
Suncokret cekamo betu.

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA!!
This,rado bih imala neke riječi utjehe,ali ovo je zaista malena beta...držim fige za daljne uspjehe!
Chiara,hrabro dalje! Odmah idi gore da izaberes doktora i odmah ovaj ciklus nastaviš dalje ukoliko je beta negativna!
Šarlota,simptomčići su super! Moja temperatura nije padala ispod 37.3. u bilo koje doba dana iako su mi rekli da bazalnu nema smisla mjeriti dok smo pod progesteronom...ali ja sam bas imala onako valunge i imala sam osjecaj da gorim...i osjecaj je rezultirao bogovskom betom!!!
Svima ostalima puno sreće dalje!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Drage dame sretan Dan zena!
Kod mene beta radjena 2.3. divna 1096, dva dana nakon 2562.
Medjutim jutros mi blago krvarenje ;( u shoku sam- bila kod ginica, ne moze fino vidjeti jos je to sve minijaturno, dobila injekcije progesteron i mirovanje! Imate li slicna iskustva sa pozitivnim ishodom? Nadam se da nisam offtopic! ?

----------


## Vrci

Ja uvijek pod utrićima imam dnevnu temperaturu 37,1-37,3. Nije mi bila znak ničeg osim progesterona  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Pina samo miruj. Trenutno ne mozes napraviti nista osim toga i uzimanja progesterona. Mnoge zene imaju krvarenje pa rode zivu i zdravu djecu. Ne mora to odmah znaciti nesto lose. Probaj misliti pozitivno.

----------


## željkica

Pina,jel bas krv ili smede?ja sam smedarila nakon izvadenih beta tako da je to normalno, moze bit zaostala krv nakon punkcije,miruj sta vise.

----------


## sjuskica30

Pina samo miruj ili bolje rečeno "pravi se mrtva". Think pink!!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Divne ste

----------


## antony34

PinaColada ja sam imala krvarenja i to pocelo je ko svjeza krv onako blage crv boje. To je trajalo dva dana i poslije je jos bilo smedeg isjetka nekih tri cetri dana. Ne brini to je normalno al moras mirovati. To ti moze biti i kao ciscenje maternice. Dok nije jaka svjeza krv nije nista strasno. Sretno.

----------


## PinaColada

Uz vas je sve lakse, hvala vam
Zanima me kako da koristim utrogestane? Uz manje krvarenje da li da ih popijem ili ipak vaginalno??

----------


## antony34

Ja sam ih navecer i ujutro stavljala a u podne popila tako mi je gin rekao.

----------


## fusa

*this...* baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Ideš odmah u drugi postupak?
*Pina* čuvaj mrvicu i sebe.

Sretan vam Dan žena!

----------


## this too shall pass

> *this...* baš mi je žao  Ideš odmah u drugi postupak?
> *Pina* čuvaj mrvicu i sebe.
> 
> Sretan vam Dan žena!


Nažalost ne, u državnoj sam bolnici i lista je poduža. Upisana sam za srpanj za stimulirani.

----------


## suncokret19

> Chiara i suncokret, jeste vadile betu?


jesam, ali nalaz tek sutra zbog gužve u labosu   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## fusa

> Nažalost ne, u državnoj sam bolnici i lista je poduža. Upisana sam za srpanj za stimulirani.


ajme, tako kasno...ajoj to je baš zeznuto kad se mora toliko čekati...ja mislim da ću ja u sve prirodne ako me stave da toliko čekam, pa to im je baš koma...u kojoj si ti bolnici?

----------


## suncokret19

Žao mi je zbog tvoje niske bete, ako postoji nada da raste ja ti od srca držim fige i šaljem,dobre vibre!!!

----------


## this too shall pass

> *this...* baš mi je žao  Ideš odmah u drugi postupak?
> *Pina* čuvaj mrvicu i sebe.
> 
> Sretan vam Dan žena!





> ajme, tako kasno...ajoj to je baš zeznuto kad se mora toliko čekati...ja mislim da ću ja u sve prirodne ako me stave da toliko čekam, pa to im je baš koma...u kojoj si ti bolnici?


U Vinogradskoj. Da, lista je koma. Mislim da se u nekim bolnicama i prije dode na red, sto sam u meduvremenu skuzila, no sto je tu je. Ako mi pukne film, mozda odem kod privatnika ili u neki drugu bolnicu, iako mi se svida atmosfera u Vg.

----------


## this too shall pass

> *this...* baš mi je žao  Ideš odmah u drugi postupak?
> *Pina* čuvaj mrvicu i sebe.
> 
> Sretan vam Dan žena!





> Žao mi je zbog tvoje niske bete, ako postoji nada da raste ja ti od srca držim fige i šaljem,dobre vibre!!!


Hvala, nek ti sutra bude sretan dan  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kao sto smo i pretpostavljali, a sad je zvanicno, beta je 0. Imam konzultacije krajem mjeseca za stimulirani ivf. I koliko god se veselim sto to znaci da cemo imati vise sanse za uspjeh, toliko i panicarim jer me strah injekcija.

----------


## Sybila

Chiara, this i druge cure s neg.betama, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  
Curkama koje još čekaju držim  :fige:  

Pina - krvarenje ne mora značiti ništa, dobro je da si na progesteronu, samo miruj i miruj i miruj. Dizat se samo na piškenje i to je to.

Chiara - zašto se bojiš injekcija? Nisu strašne, časna izviđačka! Ja sam se panično bojala, možda nisam najbolji primjer  :Grin:  ali uspjela sam samu sebe istraumatizirati drugi dan pikanja jer nisam mogla stisnuti pen kak se spada i napravila si masnicu. Otada je MM preuzeo pikanje i više nije bilo nikakvih problema, samo mi je žao što mu odmah nisam dala - to ti savjetujem ako možeš izvesti. Neka ti ih on daje, ili neka frendica, mama, sestra, tata, brat, netko. Mene je najviše mučila psihička blokada, ideja da si nešto moram zabiti pod kožu, ali one ne bole, malo peckaju neke određene injekcije, ali definitivno ništa bitno. Sam ubod ne boli! Osim toga, to traje samo par dana, a isplati se jako jednom kad ugledaš drugu crticu  :Wink:  Još te i za punkciju nokautiraju, tak da te to ne boli uopće  :Wink:  
I najbolje - uvijek možeš doći tu po podršku kad te uhvati totalna panika, vjeruj mi kao osobi koja je imala totalni raspad sistema i uspjela - nema toga što ne možeš, a curke ovdje puuuno pomažu!

----------


## CHIARA...

Joj Sybila bas si me utjesila. Hvala ti.  :Kiss:   Kako se daje stimulacija? Uvijek u određeno vrijeme, jednom na dan ili? Zaposlit cu dragog da mi to daje. Samo se nadam da se moze navecer. Napisite mi od A do Ž sta me ceka jer nemam pojma.  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

I ja iduci mjesec krećem sa pikanjem pa me zanima isto kao i Chiaru, i sto znaci ono kad kažete da miksate jedno s drugim? Ili se uvijek pika samo jedan lijek? Hmm mene frka da tu pripremu ne zeznem, a i pikanje naravno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

> Kao sto smo i pretpostavljali, a sad je zvanicno, beta je 0. Imam konzultacije krajem mjeseca za stimulirani ivf. I koliko god se veselim sto to znaci da cemo imati vise sanse za uspjeh, toliko i panicarim jer me strah injekcija.


MA BEZ STRAHA! NISAM PROBALA,ALI REKLA SU MI OBJE PRIJATELJICE DA NISU NIŠTA STRAŠNO.
MENI SAMO NIJE JASNO ZAŠTO ČEKATE SAD OPET KONZULTACIJE?! VEĆ SAM ČULA DA TO TAKO RADE...
MENI JE NA ZADNJEM TRANSFERU ODMAH DOKTORICA SŠ NAPISALA TERAPIJU ZA STIMULIRANI DA NE GUBIMO VRIJEME I CIKLUS AKO MJESEČNICA DOĐE...
ODMAH ME PITALA DALI ŽELIM PAUZIRATI JEDAN MJESEC,JA SAM REKLA NE I ODMAH MI JE LIJEPO SVE NAPISALA NA NALAZ. TO MI JE BILO SUPER!!!

Sorry na velikim slovima,krenula pisati pa ostalo tako....

----------


## suncokret19

I moja beta je 0!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

> I moja beta je 0!!!!


Suncokret  :Sad:  Zao mi je.

----------


## Sybila

žao mi je suncokret  :Sad: 
curke, imate temu samodavanje injekcija - ima dosta informacija tamo.

sve vam ovisi što ćete dobiti. neke miješate same, neke dođu u injekciji, neke u penu - to ovisi o tome koju vam doktor stimulaciju odredi, nisu sve žene za istu stimulaciju. ja sam imala bemfolu u penu - znači svaki dan, u isto vrijeme, između 16 i 18 sati piknete se u trbuh. nakon nekog vremena ćete uvesti najvjerojatnije i drugu injekciju (ja sam imala orgalutran) za sprječavanje preranog pucanja folikula. tada ćete obje si davati istovremeno, svaku u svoju stranu. imate i dosta youtube videa na temu, tako sam ja učila. ubod treba biti brz, kao da se radi o pikadu, pod kutem od oko 45 stupnjeva ako se dobro sjećam. nakon istiskanja sadržaja ostavite sekundu i onda izvučete, i to je to. 
svaka od nas ima svoj "sweet spot" - mjesto na kojem je najmanje peckanje i najlakši ubod. meni je to bio skroz u stranu, iznad kosti kuka. nekima je bliže pupku, meni je koža previše napeta tamo. glavno je da imate dovoljno kože da ju uhvatite među prste, jer igla ide potkožno, dakle ne pikate u mišić.
bitna stvar koju meni nitko nije rekao - injekcije najčešće trebaju biti u frižideru! moje su stajale neko vrijeme vani bile  :Rolling Eyes:  

moja je čak i štoperica išla potkožno, ne sjećam se više kak se zvala  :Undecided:  inače su intramuskularne i to je najbolje otići na hitnu da vam daju.

bez brige, odradit ćete to bez problema i bude puno lijepih folikula, jajašaca i embrija  :Wink:

----------


## glow

Joj cure žao mi je radi negativnih beta  :Sad:   :Sad:  Držite se i polako dalje do drugog, sretnijeg pokušaja..
Sad se i ja zbedirala jer par dana stalno lagano dole probada i osjećaj kao pred ciklus  :Sad: 
Je li netko sa simptomima kao pred menstruaciju ostao nakraju trudan??

----------


## fusa

ajme baš su se zaredale negativne bete :Crying or Very sad:  ...baš mi je žao...

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala svima na lijepim riječima i pozitivi!! počela sam ja to od petka oplakivati jer sam jednostavno osjećala da nije uspjelo, no moram priznati da sam više puta pogledala taj nesretni papir jer je malecka nada postojala..
Najteži dio mi je bio reći suprugu.. jadnik nije mogao vjerovati i buljio je u papir barem 10 minuta.. pitao kako to da nema bar jedne pozitivne decimale nakon nule???? e tu se mi slama srce.. zbog njega.. 
Imam dogovorene konzultacije u petak jer imamo dvije smrznute blastociate.. problem je kaj ja nemam svoje cikluse ni ovulacije pa ćemo opet morati nekako stimulirati ovulaciju..neznam s čim.
sad me svi moji tješe da nas čekaju blizanci kojih sam se oduvijel bojala.. bar da me oraspolože   :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

> Joj cure žao mi je radi negativnih beta   Držite se i polako dalje do drugog, sretnijeg pokušaja..
> Sad se i ja zbedirala jer par dana stalno lagano dole probada i osjećaj kao pred ciklus 
> Je li netko sa simptomima kao pred menstruaciju ostao nakraju trudan??


Da,ja! Sad sam 8+4 i još ih imam....čak i menstrualne bolove! 
Uopće se ne zamaraj simptomima...
Osim što su simptomi trudnoće i PMS-a gotovo identični, k tome smo na progesteronu koji nam stvara simptome.
Samo strpljivo...ja sam bila u drugom prirodnom,naš prvi transfer...tu sam čula da 7-stanični embrij nije dobar,kako mora biti paran broj....nisam uopće imala očekivanja od ovog postupka i iedva čekala veljaču i stimulirani...nisam ga dočekala...
Tako da eto,kad se najmanje nadaš eto čuda!

----------


## Šarlota

Cure!
6.dan nakon transfera dvije petodnevne blastociste...test Clear Blue digital POZITIVAN!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ja znam da je jako rano to, ali zar je to to??  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Malo šanse ima da nisam?????

----------


## fusa

*Šarlota* to bi moglo biti to :Klap:  :Klap: , je malo ranije ali transfer je bio 5dan. Daj još provijeri sa nekim drugim testom, ovome ja opčenito ne vjerujem nimalo, jer koliko sam na forumu, nemalo cura je imalo taj kao pozitivan a nije bio....ali opet ne mora značiti jer su šanse velike da imaš pravi+ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vrci

Digitalni test je ok  :Smile:  6dnt blastica je isto taman dan da se nešto pomalo vidi, ja sam isto na 11 dpo imala plus u prvoj trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Sarlota - 6dnt dvije blastice je taman da se vec moze vidjeti  :Wink:  mozda su se i oba primila! cestitam!

----------


## Bond

Šarlota bas mi je drago da imas + i da ti je uspjelo..navijam za veliku betu. Vidim da si i ti u Vg, pa se nadam se ce i meni uspjeti isto sam imala fet  :Smile:  ja cu betu vaditi na 10dnt. Danas mi je treci dan i nista ne osjecam pa me malo brine..

----------


## Bond

Ehhh pomijesala sam vas sorry,Šarlotu i Sybilu al svejedno uspjelo je jednoj i drugoj

----------


## sjuskica30

Tooooo Šarlota!!! Rekoh ti ja....
Meni je digitalac u obje trudnoće pokazao točno!

----------


## Šarlota

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:  Nisam mogla zaspati od uzbudjena...a onda sam ujutro opet poovila test (isti Clear blue digital), jer sam odmah dva kupila :D
I opet je pokazao plus  :Very Happy: 
Dr je rekao svjedno da s betom čekam do ponedeljka, sad mi nije jasno zašto?

SYBILA riječi ti se pozlatile, dvojčeki bi bili bajka!
SUNCOKRET jako mi je žao . Ali vjerujemo u drugi puta!
VRCI , i ti si već 11. dan radila test? hihihih Ja sam miskila da sam ja rijetko luckasta :D I trudnoća, bravo  :Smile: 
BOND držim fige i na rukakma i na nogama  :Smile:  Kad ćeš ti testić napraviti?
SJUSKICA živili digitalci s dobrim vijestima :D
FUSA provjerila sam s istim jer sam unaprijed imala dva  :Smile:  Hvala <3

----------


## glow

Šarlota jeeeeej!!! Čestitke i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## glow

A draga @sjuskica, tebi da kažem da si mi odgovorom  uljepšala ne samo dan, nego obasjala cijeli prostor!! 
Totalno mi je sad bolji đir..
Vratila si mi nadu u periodu čekanja i na tome ti hvala od <3!!

----------


## Sybila

Sarlota, ja sam nakon plusa na 6dnt betu radila 9dnt i 12dnt, iako je u otpusnom pisala beta za 14dnt. Dr.je komentirao da sam malo uranila s betom, ali nista drugo. Ponedjeljak ti je ok za prvu betu, petak bi mozda bilo malo rano, tek 8dnt, bit ce dosta niska jos uvijek.

----------


## fusa

Jutro cure! Jeste mozda imale kakva probadanja i slabije bolove od crinone gela?
Meni danas 8dnt, par veceri za redom imam ta neka probadanja na lijevoj strani vise( punkcija je bila na desnom jajniku) i ujutro osijecam malo, tokom dana je ok, zato i mislim da je od gela?!
Inace jos nista od simptoma pms-a, inace ih redovno imam sve 10dana pred M. Sad ce mi se sve poremetit vjerojatno...
Ne ulazem bas puno nade u moj 4stanicni vracen 3dan...
Kako ste vi ostale cekalice bete?

----------


## Yarmmai

Fusa - ja imam istu situaciju kao i ti. I mene probada na lijevoj strani, pogotovo predvečer i navečer. I to dosta! A bila sam u prirodnom ciklusu (znači nisam pod stimulacijom bila) i punkciju sam imala na desnom jajniku. Razlika je što ja ne koristim crinone gel nego pijem duphastone. Uopće ne mogu shvatiti što me to boli. Nemam nikakve simptome pms - ništa! Nekako mi opadaju pozitivne misli  :Sad: . Meni je danas 10 dnt 6staničnog prebačenog na 3. dan. Beta u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Sybila

To pikanje i boluckanje je normalno za t  :Smile:  nije od progesterona, nesto se pokusava zadrzati, drzim  :fige:  da uspije! I mene je pikalo sa suprotne strane od ovulacije. 
Yarmmai - neces piskit?

----------


## Yarmmai

ma možda već sutra odem izvadit betu - onak za dušu.  :Smile:   :Smile:  Sutra mi 11 dnt - pa ak ima šta trebalo bi se vidjet  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Da, trebalo bi, 14 dpo  :Smile:  
Znaci mozda bude dobrih vijesti sutra! Navijam!

----------


## fusa

*Sybila* pozlatile ti se riječi :Saint: 
mene još zna pikati i kad se naprežem, sad sam skužila kad sam se sagnula da obrišem kolač koji mi je pao na pod :njam: 
*yarmmai* ja sam isto iz prirodnog ciklusa i nadam se za obje da je to naš bebač a ne nešto x :Kiss: 
ti si dva dana prije mene i nadam se da će ti beta biti velikaaa!

----------


## glow

Cure drage, i ja u prirodnom ciklusu 8 st vraćena 3. dan, a pms boluckanja do prekjucer bilo stalno i opadala pozitiva. 
A onda nam se @sjuskica javila da je ona zatrudnila s tim pms signalima pa se opet ludo nadam, što ćeš..... Jučer se smanjilo boluckanje i taj neki jaki pritisak, danas sam 8 dan nt...  Još predugih 6 dana do bete.... Javim se. Sretno sretno svima!!!  :Smile:

----------


## glow

E da, @Sibila i ja velim - riječi ti se pozlatile!!!  :Smile:  <3

----------


## mimsi

I mene je bolilo na suprotnoj strani od ovulacije!  :Smile:  Sretno curee!!!

----------


## glow

@mimsiiiiii ❤
Srce će mi iskočiti od dobrih vibri, uf moram se skulirati....  :Smile: 
Sretno sretno do neba......

----------


## fusa

:Grin:  imamo jedan 4-staničan(ja), jedan 6-staničan(yarmmai) i jedan 8-staničan(glow), svi vračeni 3dan, sve sa istim simptomima :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  ajme nadam se trima velikim betama!

----------


## Pipe

Bok cure, meni je danas 21dnt i cekam uzv koji je 21.3. da vidimo <3. Jutros su mi isto pocela probadanja s lijeve strane. Bila su prije koji dan bas kada sam isla doktorici pa sam joj to spomenula. Rekla je da se javim ranije ako bude problema, a na to nije nista rekla. Posto vidim da vas dosta muci ista stvar mozda je to relativno normalno onda.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure sretno. Vibram iz prikrajka za velike bete.

----------


## Bond

Curke ja danas 4dnt i sad na wc papiru mi ostalo svijetlo smede(ko zilice)..bila sam na fetu,blastice,skroz sve prirodno do transfera...mengu bi trebala dobit 13-15.3. E sad me brine da nije to pocetak  menge jer mi uvijek oko 5dana prije ide smede. Uhhh...

----------


## Yarmmai

> imamo jedan 4-staničan(ja), jedan 6-staničan(yarmmai) i jedan 8-staničan(glow), svi vračeni 3dan, sve sa istim simptomima ajme nadam se trima velikim betama!


a jesmo se našle! Cure, sretno svima! Stvarno mi ovi isti simptomi nekako daju nadu!

----------


## Yarmmai

Bond - mislim da se ne moraš brinuti. Može biti impementacija (jej) a može biti neka zaostala krv od FET-a. Mislim da je to sve ok!

----------


## glow

Bond..
Yarmm..
Fusa..
Glow..
SRETNO NAM ❤❤

----------


## sjuskica30

Dobro vam Sybila kaže...pikanje je normalno...ja kad trebam kihnuti ili se nakašljati,umirem od parajuće boli....
Kad sam bila prošli tjedan u Rijeci rekli su nam da se primilo jer smo tako rasterećeni ušli u to...mi naime nismo imali nikakve nade u prirodni postupak...ja sam se već pripremila za veljaču i stimulaciju...došli smo tamo i iznenadili se da se oplodilo...i mi smo se veselili samoj činjenici da smo došli do transfera (prvi put je pukao folikul,drugi put se nije oplodio)...
Nema lošijih embrija...svi se oni unutra lijepo mogu dijeliti i primiti!

Iako nisam betočekalica,nadam se da ne smeta kad vam natipkam nešto tu...
Volim vam pružiti podršku i nadu u pozitivnu betu!!

----------


## željkica

Pina kakva je situacija?

----------


## glow

Hvala @sjuskica, baš lijepo. Sretno ti dalje s trudnoćom  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

joj mrzim ovo čekanje...neka čim prije prođe, sve sam više uvijerena da ništa od toga...jučer počela bradavice osjećati, peku, nemam više probadanja nikakva. Ne vijerujem simptomima, jer ih uvijek imam tonu. M trebam dobiti u ponedjeljak, vjerujem da će na vrijeme doći bez obzira na crinone gel...malo sam pesimistična danas, no bude prošlo :Grin: 
Vi ostale čekalice?
I hvala cure na podršci :Heart:

----------


## glow

Jutro @fusa i meni se tako raspoloženje mijenja jer stalno nešto osluškuješ pa kad sve baci na 0 bodova, sva ova muka dobije na težini. Neizvjesnost je prevelika u 2 preduga tjedna iščekivanja. Valjda je i normalno da poludiš nekad. Velika je to igra živaca - u kojoj je najgore šta se ne smijemo živcirati hehe

----------


## biska

> Drage dame sretan Dan zena!
> Kod mene beta radjena 2.3. divna 1096, dva dana nakon 2562.
> Medjutim jutros mi blago krvarenje ;( u shoku sam- bila kod ginica, ne moze fino vidjeti jos je to sve minijaturno, dobila injekcije progesteron i mirovanje! Imate li slicna iskustva sa pozitivnim ishodom? Nadam se da nisam offtopic! ?


PinaColada, kako si?
Nadam se da je krvarenje stalo.

----------


## mimsi

> joj mrzim ovo čekanje...neka čim prije prođe, sve sam više uvijerena da ništa od toga...jučer počela bradavice osjećati, peku, nemam više probadanja nikakva. Ne vijerujem simptomima, jer ih uvijek imam tonu. M trebam dobiti u ponedjeljak, vjerujem da će na vrijeme doći bez obzira na crinone gel...malo sam pesimistična danas, no bude prošlo
> Vi ostale čekalice?
> I hvala cure na podršci


Cure, nemojte brinut sto probadanja nema stalno. Tako je i mene peckalo 3-4 dana i onda stalo i isto sam mislila da nist. Tek poslije je opet pocelo, ali nakon bete. To vam je normalo. 
A ovo za bradavice zvuci odlicno!!  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Cure, nemojte brinut sto probadanja nema stalno. Tako je i mene peckalo 3-4 dana i onda stalo i isto sam mislila da nist. Tek poslije je opet pocelo, ali nakon bete. To vam je normalo. 
> A ovo za bradavice zvuci odlicno!!


joj hvala ti :Saint:  bio pozitivan ili negativan ishod, vi koje ste uspijele, vaše riječi toliko puno znače.
 Znam da nikakvi simptomi ne moraju ništa značiti, sama sam kraljica simptoma a nikad plusa vidjela nisam tako da mi preostaje samo čekanje do tog 12, 13dpt da napravim test....valjda bi se onda trebalo vidjeti ako je :Confused:

----------


## glow

Cure, neće mi poslodavac produžiti ugovor! Na određeno sam do utorka, a u srijedu idem na betu. 
Kaj sad? Mislila sam da će rezultat biti par dana prije pa se dogovorit na komplikacije, al eto danas mi saopćili vijest.... Stalno mi produžavali ugovor dosad. Ima li koji savjet, dal da se negdje prijavim u slučaju t, da dobijam prosjek ili šta.

----------


## Jolica30

Glow a da betu izvadis u ponedjeljak? Pa ako je ok odes na komplikacije prije nego ti istekne ugovor?

----------


## mimsi

Slazem se s Jolicom. Ak si trudna, beta ce u ponedjeljak vec sigurno pokazat. 14 dan nakon ovulacije bi trebala bit iznad 50.

----------


## fusa

> Cure, neće mi poslodavac produžiti ugovor! Na određeno sam do utorka, a u srijedu idem na betu. 
> Kaj sad? Mislila sam da će rezultat biti par dana prije pa se dogovorit na komplikacije, al eto danas mi saopćili vijest.... Stalno mi produžavali ugovor dosad. Ima li koji savjet, dal da se negdje prijavim u slučaju t, da dobijam prosjek ili šta.


ajme! jel zna da radiš na trudnoći? :oklagija:  takve bi trebalo tući! Mislim što ga košta da te opet prijavi i  tak će te država plačati kad odeš na komplikacije!?  Neznam kakav je ali ako možeš pričati s njim, pa nek ti produži ugovor...ako ne reci da ćeš ga prijaviti, negdje bi se to trebalo moć prijavljivati, pogotovo sad kad nam je demografska slika u banani, pa potiču rađanja na maximum.

----------


## Anci272

Evo da se i ja prijavim ovdje. Sada sam 9 dnt 2 blastociste. Od simptoma imam blagu mučninu s vremena na vrijeme, ali možda je od utogestana. Test planiram napraviti u ponedjeljak ujutro, a beta mi je u srijedu.

Glow, na žalost mislim da ako ti istekne ugovor o radu čak i da izvadiš betu prije isteka svejedno se s istekom moraš prijaviti na HZZ i primaš naknadu kao nezaposlena osoba od HZZ-a, ne od HZZO-a. Koliko znam dužna si obavijestiti HZZO o otkazu ako ti istekne ugovor o radu kada si već na čuvanju trudnoće. Najbolje ti je nazvati direkno HZZO i pitati.
Od HZZO-a dobivaš naknadu tek kada rodiš ako si nezaposlena. Na žalost, tako je kod zaposlenja na određeno... žena uopće nije zaštićena u slućaju trudnoće.

----------


## glow

@Anči upravo tako, ne mora mi produžiti ugovor i nemam prava za vrijeme trudnoće. 
Ne cure, gazda ne zna, jedva sam na postupak išla kroz GO jer nisam htjela da se kroz bolovanje vidi da radim na t. Nije dobra osoba nažalost.
U pon da izvadim betu? To mi je 11 dan nt. Mislim si ako Bog da t, da se prijavim idući tjedan kod kuma u firmu na 20 mjeseci jer mogu imati max prosjek, radim dugo, vezani staž. I odma bih na komplikacije. Jel to izvedivo?

----------


## glow

Ali idemo na veseliju temu, odlučila u pon vaditi betu!! Pa to je VEĆ preksutra hahaaaa!!  :Smile: 
@mimsi tnx

----------


## glow

Cure test sad popiškila kućni test, clearblue. Odlučila i točka. Pokazalo PLUS za t!!!!!! Ako je ranije jeda da nije greška??????

----------


## fusa

> Cure test sad popiškila kućni test, clearblue. Odlučila i točka. Pokazalo PLUS za t!!!!!! Ako je ranije jeda da nije greška??????


ajme super ako se jasno vidi trebalo bi to biti to :Very Happy: ! nisam ljubitelj tih testova ali ne mora značiti. kad si ti imala transfer? 2.3. ili 3.3.?

----------


## fusa

i da, svakako si probaj srediti da dobivaš naknadu, jer si zaslužila. probaj se raspitati, ja ti to još baš neznam. I svakako javi kad saznaš :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

> Cure test sad popiškila kućni test, clearblue. Odlučila i točka. Pokazalo PLUS za t!!!!!! Ako je ranije jeda da nije greška??????


Ajmeee glow  :Very Happy:  Odlicnoooooo!!!
Ma nevjerujem da je greska! Ja bih jos na tvom mjestu ponovila sutra ujutro s nekim drugim testom, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## glow

@fusa šok i nevjerica!! 
Pa i ja mislim da plus ne bi trebao biti greška, sad odoh po još jedan da ponovim ujutro, a u pon na betu. 
Nakon 6 godina i bezbroj testova, ovo je prvi "+" aaaaa

----------


## glow

@mimsi!! Hvala  :Smile: 
Ja u čudu, sve gledam, ma da nije istekao rok testu haha!!
Ujutro ponovim naravno <3

----------


## fusa

> @fusa šok i nevjerica!! 
> Pa i ja mislim da plus ne bi trebao biti greška, sad odoh po još jedan da ponovim ujutro, a u pon na betu. 
> Nakon 6 godina i bezbroj testova, ovo je prvi "+" aaaaa


ma joj ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je :Klap:  ja bi skakala do plafona! baš mi je drago da ti je uspijelo! nadam se da će se plusić sutra samo podebljati a u pon da beta bude do krova :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bond

Glow odlicno, lijepa vijest...bas mi je drago da ti je uspijelo! Navijam za lijepu betu.

----------


## PinaColada

Glow cestitam i drzim fige....ovo je izgleda godina nas sto smo vec dugo na ovim temama :Wink:  znaaam posao je prebitan, ali pokusaj naci nacin da se radujes maloj srecici-a to ce se vec nekako srediti  :Wink: 

Cure hvala sto pitate za mene, krvarenja hvala Bogu nema, primila sam depo progesteron, mirujem i cekam ponedjeljak i uzv  :Smile: ))) bolucka me stomak ponekad, ali valjda kako skoro cijeli dan prelezim, samo osluskujem gdje sta zaboli....

----------


## glow

Drage moje, hvala vam svima puno!
Nestvarno mi je zbilja, ali sam stvarno sretna.
Nisam našla test da ujutro ponovim jer u mom selu ljekarne radile do 5. Čekam pon i vadim betu.
Za posao se ne brinem, poznajem situaciju pa sam spremna, već će se riješiti, najvažnije je pitanje bebice. 
Sad čekanje do beta potvrde.
Big hug cure i sretno nam svima <3

----------


## Anci272

Glow, čestitam na plusiću.
Evo, ja sam si rekla da neću raditi test do ponedjeljka ali na kraju nisam izdržala i napravila sam ga jutros (clearblue).... i plusić velik ko kuća. :Very Happy: 
Mislim da ću ponoviti još jedan test u utorak, ali neki drugi, da ne ispadne da je bio lažno pozitivan rezultat. Beta tek u srijedu.
Sve ne vjerujem.

Svim betočekalicama puno sreće i da nas sve dočekaju velike bete.

----------


## Sybila

Curke čestitam! Divne vijesti!  :Very Happy: 
Moj savjet je da pri ponavljanju testa uzmete ili cb digital ili neki s crvenom crticom (geratherm, gravignost, cyclo test)  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Jao čestitam @Anči!!
Ja sutra na betu!! Sad nestrpljiva, valjda će biti sve u redu......
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@Anči i ja radila s clearblue! Dao nam Bog lijepu veliku betu!! Hajde pls javi rezultat drugog testa da potvrdimo kako je sve ok s clrblue. Ja neću drugi test raditi jer sutra vadim betu. Sretno <3

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, cure! 
Mislim da ću uzeti geratherm, njega sam već koristila, a nije preskup.

Glow, tebi držim fige sutra! :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,jel zna koja da li je 7.dnt I 8.dnt prekasno za impantaciju?
U potpisu su mrve koje su vracene  pa ja ne znam kako da gledam onu tablicu kaj se dogada po danima od transfera.
Pretpostavljam da je mojim mrvama trebalo 1-2 dana vise da se uopce razviju.
Od jucer imam povremene blage bolove u maternici....jave se mozda 2-3 puta na dan.
Tipicno za nadolazecu mengu  :Sad: 
U proslom stim mi je menga,tj. iscjedak krenuo vec 8.dnt.....tako da od danas sa srrahom idem na wc  :Sad: 
Oprostite na dugom postu  :Smile:

----------


## Šarlota

Bravo GLOW!!! Predivna vijest!!!
Pina, bas sam sretna da je sve ok!

Ja sam imala transfer 5.dan 3.3. I 3 testa su pokazala plusic! :D
Za Betu je Dr rekao da cekam!
Jel mogu sutra otic, jel to prerano?

----------


## fusa

Cure čestitam na +! baš je lijepo kad se zaredaju  :Zaljubljen: 
*snelly* držim fige da ne dođe M¨! A inače dobiš M bez obzira na progesteron? Nadam se da su ti se to gnjezdile mreve :Saint: 
Ja sam isto imala 4-stanični pa računam malo duže treba za sve skupa...ako uopće treba...meni M treba sutra doći, neznam kako ću reagirati pošto mi je prvi postupak, ako ne dođe u utorak radim test.

----------


## glow

@šarlota toooo! 
I ja imala tr 3.3.  :Smile: 
I idem sutra vaditi betu znači na 11. dnt što je dan ranije od preporuke doktora.
Al idem zbog tehničkih stvari na poslu, moram si prijavu prebaciti preksutra.
To je manje bitno od toga da sam danas popodne na gravignostu (jucer clearblue) OPET DOBILA POZITIVAN TEST!! 
Pojavila se kasnije, blaga druga crtica trudnoće ( još je uvijek rano i 2x pozitivni testovi hihi). Danas mi je 10.dan i to iz druge dnevne mokraće.
Sretna ko prase. Nisam mogla dočekati sutra betu. Bože pomozi i sutra. Saljem zagrljaje mojim suborkama, hvala svima na savjetima i pomoći!!

@pina jupiiii, sretno dalje  :Smile:  kako ide nakon bete protokol??

----------


## glow

@fusa i @snelly držim fige da M ne dođe. Makar se sa simptomima menge nemojte zamarati jer ih svi imamo od svih terapija!! Sretno, javljajte <3

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure čestitam!! Rekla sam vam da morate biti pozitivne...
I meni sad treba pozitivnosti jer od sinoć imam smećkasti iscjedak...sad je gotovo nestao...ali ujutro ću kod doktorice!

----------


## glow

@sjuskica vidi postove malo unazad od naše @pine.
I ona je javila da je imala blago krvarenje koje se riješilo, hvala Bogu  :Smile:  
No sikiriki, a naravno, odi k doktoru sutra.

----------


## Bond

Cestitam cure na plusicima...navijam za velike bete!
A vi nama napisite od kojeg dana ste pocele osjecat kakve simptome?

----------


## glow

@bond hvala..
Nažalost nemam ti nikakve super simptome ni sama. Od 1dnt samo pritisak kao pms i molim Boga da mi ne pomuti optimizam.
Ja se ni na što nisam mogla osloniti jer sve bolucka kao pred M. Evo čak i vcrs pomalo.. Malo se tamno smedih mrlja javilo i nestalo tokom dana. Nadam se kako je to ostazak impl. Slažete se??....

Ne znam još jesu li simptomi, al zna zaparati jajnik malo jače od 7,8dnt i zadnjih par dana me odjednom uhvati glad kao da 5 dana nisam jela. Zatim 2, 3 večeri u noći se budim oznojena, al totalno mokra. Nisam mjerila temp, al mislim da je mogla temperatura malo skočiti jer spavam u rasblađenoj sobi. 
I da presmiješno, al vjetrovi mi paraju utrobu pa makar se samo i vode napila! Al netko je vjetrove već spomenuo kao simptom t. haha!! 
Cujemo se, sretno nam svima na beti. Laku noć!

----------


## snelly85

Glow,nisam znala da su vjetrovi znak trudnoce hahaha 
Onda sam ja sigurno trudna  :Smile: 
Evo danas bolova nema  :Smile: 
Ja se ipak nadam da je to to.
Simptome ne proucavam jer od utrogestana 3x2  i crinone gela uvecer tesko da mogu razlikovat ista.
Ali svejedno se nadam  :Smile: 
Drzite mi fige da izdrzim do 16.3 kad je beta  :Smile: 
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

@glow cekamo tvoju veeeliku betu danas
Sto se tice protokola, nakon vadjenja bete 10-12 dana ide pregled UZV kod ginekologa. To je meni danaaaas  :Smile:  jedva cekam premda mi se desilo ono malo krvarenje pa sam od 8.3. prelezala i sada cekam podne da idem na uzv. 
Sretno betocekalicama, danasnjim betovadilicama, i svima koji nesto cekaju  :Smile:  
Sto se tice krvarenja u periodu od ET do bete, meni su dr napusali da je moguce oko 7-9 dana kada bi mogla biti implatacija, no moja preporuka je da se za svaku promjenu od normalnog javite svom doktoru!

----------


## Sybila

Yarmmai, di si?

----------


## Yarmmai

tugujem... opet. vadila sam u subotu betu... jedna velika 0!

----------


## Sybila

> tugujem... opet. vadila sam u subotu betu... jedna velika 0!


Ajme jako mi je zao, bas sam se nadala da slavis, mislim na tebe od subote  :Sad:   :grouphug:

----------


## fusa

> tugujem... opet. vadila sam u subotu betu... jedna velika 0!


Ajme baš mi je žao  :Sad:  . A već si vadila betu u subotu, pa koji ti je bio dpt? ja ću sutra raditi test ako M ne dođe, bit će 12dpt, ali isto me svega strah, ako se tvoj 6-stanični nije primio, di će se moj manji...

----------


## Jolica30

Yarmmai žao mi je. 

fusa ne mora značiti, i same smo svjedoci 100 puta da u mpo nema pravila. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Yarmmai bas mi je zao! 
Snelly kad radis test?

----------


## Šarlota

Yarmai , bas mi je zao.  Bude! Bude!!

GLOW, jedva čekamo tvoju Beticu  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> @bond hvala..
> Nažalost nemam ti nikakve super simptome ni sama. Od 1dnt samo pritisak kao pms i molim Boga da mi ne pomuti optimizam.
> Ja se ni na što nisam mogla osloniti jer sve bolucka kao pred M. Evo čak i vcrs pomalo.. Malo se tamno smedih mrlja javilo i nestalo tokom dana. Nadam se kako je to ostazak impl. Slažete se??....
> 
> Ne znam još jesu li simptomi, al zna zaparati jajnik malo jače od 7,8dnt i zadnjih par dana me odjednom uhvati glad kao da 5 dana nisam jela. Zatim 2, 3 večeri u noći se budim oznojena, al totalno mokra. Nisam mjerila temp, al mislim da je mogla temperatura malo skočiti jer spavam u rasblađenoj sobi. 
> I da presmiješno, al vjetrovi mi paraju utrobu pa makar se samo i vode napila! Al netko je vjetrove već spomenuo kao simptom t. haha!! 
> Cujemo se, sretno nam svima na beti. Laku noć!


Glow: koliko si ti cekala of prve injekcije do punkcije. Ja naime startam ovaj tjedan cekam da dodje m pa krecem s elonvom 2dc. Pitam zato sto bih trebala znati radi uzimanja bolovanja i dogovora na poslu!

----------


## glow

@juhu, ja sam ovaj put išla u prirodnom ciklusu, znači stoperica i za dva je bila dana punkcija tog vodećeg folikula. Al koliko se sjecam od prvog puta, terapija ide već od drugog dana pa svako par dana folikulometrije do punkcije.

@snelly meni to jedini oriđiđi simptomi haha  :Wink:  drugo je sve kao što kažeš. Ništa osobito drugačije od pmsa. 
sretno!!

@pina jedva čekamo dojmove s prvog uzv !!  :Smile: 
Uhf sad na wcu.. 11dnt mi danas i ostaci utrogestana izlaze smeđe sivi. Kao od starih krvnih ugrusaka. Nadam se da je to od ostatka impl. (jutros mi treci test pokazao +.. ) zvat cu dr. iza 6h nakon bete.

@yarmm jako mi je zao, nemam riječi za utjehu osim da odtugujes svoje i hrabro dalje po svoju bebicu!!.. 

@fusa ne odustaj, zbilja. I tako mali zametak ima svoju šansu za dijeljenje inače ti ga ne bi vratili.

Sretno nam cure.

----------


## snelly85

Bond,ja necu radit test....16.3 idem vadit betu  :Smile:

----------


## Pipe

Kao prvo cestitam svim novim pozitivnim betama, a ostalima samo hrabro.

Ja sam 6.3. bila sluzbeno narucena za betu, posto je bila dosta visoka dr. me gledala na uzv i vidjela se vrecica, ali za srce je jos rano. Posto to nije bila moja doktorica narucila me na novi uzv tek 21.3. Danas dobijem poziv na tel od svoje doktorice da dodjem na uzv 15.3. Sad me zanima da li bi se vec trebalo vidjeti srce? To je znaci 6 punih tjedana.

----------


## glow

wow @pipe!!
Mislim da bi se moglo čuti, jutros gledala ovaj clip, mislim da je rekla za srčeko u 5.tom tjednu!!  :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/PmIo-1Y70eA

----------


## fusa

cure pitanjce ... jučer i danas (10 i 11dpt) mi dolje curi kao voda :Unsure:  do sad mi je crinone gel išao kao u grudicama van, tj još ide tako, al neznam otkud to mokro?!? baš mi se gačice namoče, a nema miris, ni boje kako izgleda...nemam pojima...

----------


## Pipe

@glow - hvala na videu,bas ga idem pogledati...jooj uzasno smo nestrpljivi :Smile: 
@fusa - tako se i meni dogadja gotovo svako jutro nakon crinone gela. Samo voda. Cak mi jako rijetko budu grudice nego cesce tako voda.

----------


## biska

> Kao prvo cestitam svim novim pozitivnim betama, a ostalima samo hrabro.
> 
> Ja sam 6.3. bila sluzbeno narucena za betu, posto je bila dosta visoka dr. me gledala na uzv i vidjela se vrecica, ali za srce je jos rano. Posto to nije bila moja doktorica narucila me na novi uzv tek 21.3. Danas dobijem poziv na tel od svoje doktorice da dodjem na uzv 15.3. Sad me zanima da li bi se vec trebalo vidjeti srce? To je znaci 6 punih tjedana.


Pipe, i mene je doktorica ovaj tjedan narucila za prvi uzv, idem u srijedu ili cetvrtak. I isto sam u 6tt kao i ti.

----------


## glow

Bok cure, prijavljujem betu na 11.dnt, 87.3 wuhu  :Smile:  
Očekivala, ali još ne vjerujem haha

Hvala @mimsi na savjetu da uranim s betom; za posao mi je dobro došao rezultat danas, riješit ću prijavu  :Smile: 

E sad javila sam se dr i rekao je za betu super, al na moje pitanje jel to sad trudnoća, kaže da, beta je u redu, ali ponovite mi još za 2 dana da vidimo hoće li se poduplati pa ćemo dogovoriti uzv. Pitam pa hoće li se duplati?? Sta da radim, nista veli, opustit se, odmarati i uzimati terapiju.

OK, čekamo preksutra, rekao je cca bi trebalo pookazati 170..

----------


## glow

@fusa daaaaa, i meni islo zadnja 2 dana kao voda, sjećam se da sam se dizala da vidim sto je sad?? Suuuper, navijamo  :Smile: 

@biska, @pipe - sretno na prvim UZV!!!  :Smile: 
@pina, a tebe čekamo s dojmovima uzv!!

----------


## fusa

Ajme glow cestitam na beti! Ma biti ce ona dupla za dva dana!
I tebi je znaci bilo tako, ajde super, kad je tako nekome ko ima poz betu! Ja cu ujutro javiti jel + ili - , tad bi se trebalo vec vidjeti.

----------


## mimsi

> Bok cure, prijavljujem betu na 11.dnt, 87.3 wuhu  
> Očekivala, ali još ne vjerujem haha
> 
> Hvala @mimsi na savjetu da uranim s betom; za posao mi je dobro došao rezultat danas, riješit ću prijavu 
> 
> E sad javila sam se dr i rekao je za betu super, al na moje pitanje jel to sad trudnoća, kaže da, beta je u redu, ali ponovite mi još za 2 dana da vidimo hoće li se poduplati pa ćemo dogovoriti uzv. Pitam pa hoće li se duplati?? Sta da radim, nista veli, opustit se, odmarati i uzimati terapiju.
> 
> OK, čekamo preksutra, rekao je cca bi trebalo pookazati 170..


Juhuuuuu Glow, čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  Ma opusti se, to je normalno da trazi ponavljanje preksutra, bit ce sve ok! 
I samo da napomenem, obvezno vadi u istom laboratoriju...ja sam vadila u drugom drugi put pa mi nije bila bas dupla i onda sam strahovala jos dva dana dok ne ponovim u prvom labu...joj kad se sjetim  :Smile:

----------


## sjuskica30

Pipe,meni je na 6+2 vec kucalo kao veliko,ali zbog punkcije na 12dc se racuna da je to 6+4... Tako da imam i dva termina!
Glow,sve ce to biti u redu! Zato mi u Rijeci vadimo betu 21dnt...tad gotovo nema ponavljanja jer se vec tada iz nje moze zakljuciti kakva je situacija.

Ja sam danas bila na pregledu i imam mali hematomčić ispod ploda pa nema straha....samo utrogestan i puuuuno mirovanja!!!
Sretno svima!

----------


## glow

Hvala mimsi!! Nadam se da je to normalno i da će biti sve u redu. Vadim u istom labosu dobro je znati. Sretno na uzv  :Smile: 




> Juhuuuuu Glow, čestitam!!!!  Ma opusti se, to je normalno da trazi ponavljanje preksutra, bit ce sve ok! 
> I samo da napomenem, obvezno vadi u istom laboratoriju...ja sam vadila u drugom drugi put pa mi nije bila bas dupla i onda sam strahovala jos dva dana dok ne ponovim u prvom labu...joj kad se sjetim

----------


## glow

@fusa imam dobar osjećaj za tebe, to nam je baš isti simptom.
hvala ti! 
Javim se preksutra
@sjuskica hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav svima, dugo vremena vas citam i pratim i odlucih se i ja pridruziti, moram vam reci da su mi vasi postovi jako puno pomogli odnosno inspirirali me

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav svima, vec duze vrijeme vas pratim, citam i osjecam se kao da sam dio vas pa sam se odlucila i ja prikljuciti. Ovaj mjesec je bio nas 1 stimulirani ivf dobili smo 14j.s od cega se 12 oplodili i 5 dan smo vratili 2 blastice za koje je doktor rekao da su jako dobre spominjao je neku zonu pelucidu da je jako dobra da se stanjila i vec krenila pucati

----------


## Anci272

Glow, Yeeeeeeeeee! :Very Happy:  Bas mi je drago zbog tebe. :Dancing Fever: 
Ne brini što te doktor salje da za 2 dva dana ponovis betu, to ti je normalna procedura u nekim klinikama. Ja sam na Vuk Vrhovcu i tako sve sa pozitivnim betama šalju. i onda nakon druge bete, za koja 2 tjedna još ideš na UZV da provjere jel se vidi bebin otkucaj srca i ako je sve ok, onda se prebacuješ svom ginekologu.

----------


## Anci272

A 87.3 je baš lijepa beta za 11dpt s obzirom da ti je vraćen 8-stanični 3 dan. Tako da samo se opusti i uživaj u prvim danima trudnoće. :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Ja sad dobila drugu crticu na testu, 8 dan blastocista. U cetvrtak radim betu. Uhhhh nemogu vise spavat a srce lupa ko ludo.

----------


## glow

Joj hvala ti Anči na lijepim riječima, osobito da je ovo dobra beta. Lakše se čeka druga  :Kiss: 

@bond jeeeee!! Ja isto vise ne spavam od prvog plusića haha al neka!!!  :Smile: 

Sretno nam  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Glow tvoja beta je super! Sad jos druga i to je to...
Sretno svima nama!

----------


## biska

Bond, braaaavoooo!!!
Joj, sto su fino krenuli plusici i bete, bit ce veselo proljece!  :Smile:

----------


## this too shall pass

Kako ste, betočekalice? Želim vam puno strpljenja i velike bete  :fige: , trudnicama iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: . Ako bude sreće, družimo se idući mjesec na ovoj temi, pozzz!

----------


## fusa

jutro cure! evo da javim, napravila test i negativan je :Sad:  (12dpt / 4stanični)...a noćas me sve rasturalo dolje, ne  kao inače kad trebam dobiti , drugačije, vjerojatno zbog progesterona, i znala sma da bude minus ujutro, ali sam morala napraviti test jer sam obečala svojim curama... sad čekam da dođe gospođa M pa da idemo dalje u borbu :utezi:  nema odustajanja!

----------


## glow

@fusa baš mi je žao, ali bravo za pozitivu!! S takvim stavom nema da ne uspije!! 

@this hvala i samo hrabro naprijed 

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bond

Fusa bas mi je zao! Kad neko kaze da je minus ko da je moj,jer znam kolko muke i zivaca i borbe treba da se uopce dode do transfera a kamoli dalje. 
Evo ja sam prosla 7stimuliranih ivf-a, 3 feta itd..i da je danas bio minus nebi odustala nego opet hrabro dalje i borba za +.

----------


## biska

Fusa, kada vadiš betu? 
Nećeš stati s terapijom prije vađenja je li tako?

----------


## Iva86

Čestitam curama na visokim betama i plusevima, Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj  :grouphug: 

Nadam se da ću Vam se i ja uskoro pridružit u čekanju bete..

Čekalica123 dobro nam došla, i nadam se što prije prešla na trudnićki forum. 
Tvoj rezultat stimulacije mi se čini odličnim i obečavajućim, Gdje si u postupku? Kakva Vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## fusa

> Fusa, kada vadiš betu? 
> Nećeš stati s terapijom prije vađenja je li tako?


imam još 2xcrinone gel, pa ću ponoviti test za 2 dana, jer sam rastavila onu plastiku sa testa iz dm-a i ispod vidim sjenu!? neznam što da mislim ali vidjet ću kako bude išlo dalje...betu imam za vaditi tek 23.3. , a ne mogu privatno ići jer nemam labos ovdje na otoku...

*Bond* čestitam na plusu!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sybila

> imam još 2xcrinone gel, pa ću ponoviti test za 2 dana, jer sam rastavila onu plastiku sa testa iz dm-a i ispod vidim sjenu!? neznam što da mislim ali vidjet ću kako bude išlo dalje...betu imam za vaditi tek 23.3. , a ne mogu privatno ići jer nemam labos ovdje na otoku...
> 
> *Bond* čestitam na plusu!!!


Ceekaj onaj first sign iz dm-a? Ma daj to je meni bilo negativno 8dnt blastica, kad sam vec dva dana piskila pluseve! Ne prekidaj terapiju prije bete, i obavezno napravi pouzdaniji test - gravignost, geratherm ili cyclo test, mozes i intimplus iako je plava crta, ali trebala bi biti jasna, a ne sjena.

Čestitam curama na plusevima, bilo je vrijeme da se zaredaju  :Wink:

----------


## fusa

> Ceekaj onaj first sign iz dm-a? Ma daj to je meni bilo negativno 8dnt blastica, kad sam vec dva dana piskila pluseve! Ne prekidaj terapiju prije bete, i obavezno napravi pouzdaniji test - gravignost, geratherm ili cyclo test, mozes i intimplus iako je plava crta, ali trebala bi biti jasna, a ne sjena.
> 
> Čestitam curama na plusevima, bilo je vrijeme da se zaredaju


da taj iz dm-a sam koristla,
 ajme sad si me tako utiješila :Naklon: , idem do ljekarne da vidim kakve imaju, jer ja stvarno vidim sjenu...
vidjet ću što će biti od toga...

----------


## Šarlota

Cure, prijavljujem Betu 11dnt 2 petodnevne blastociste! 
Beta je 631 :D
"I kako to opisati, ne mogu od sreće disati"

----------


## bubekica

pa ovdje ima puno divnih vijesti!!!!
cestitam svima!

----------


## biska

Šarlota, krasna, najkrasnija beta!  :Smile: 
Čestitam od srca!

----------


## biska

> Pozdrav svima, vec duze vrijeme vas pratim, citam i osjecam se kao da sam dio vas pa sam se odlucila i ja prikljuciti. Ovaj mjesec je bio nas 1 stimulirani ivf dobili smo 14j.s od cega se 12 oplodili i 5 dan smo vratili 2 blastice za koje je doktor rekao da su jako dobre spominjao je neku zonu pelucidu da je jako dobra da se stanjila i vec krenila pucati


Draga Cekalica123, dobrodošla!!!

O, pa te tvoje blastice su znači u ekspandiranom stadiju, samo što se nisu "izlegle", odlično je to  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Koliko ste blastica dobili ukupno, jeste li koju smrznuli?
Kada je bio transfer, a kada bi trebala vaditi betu?

----------


## fusa

> Cure, prijavljujem Betu 11dnt 2 petodnevne blastociste! 
> Beta je 631 :D
> "I kako to opisati, ne mogu od sreće disati"


ČESTITAM!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasna beta!

----------


## Yarmmai

ajme, koliko tu ima dobrih vijesti! Čestitam cure!

Fusa jesi kupila novi test?

Šarlota- bi li to mogli biti blizanci?

----------


## mimsi

Cure s plusicima i velikim betama, cestitam!  :Smile: 
Ostalima puno srece sljedeci put, bit ce!!!

----------


## Šarlota

Da, Kaže Dr da upućuje na blizanacku trudnoću!  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Napokon puno lijepih vijesti!
Čestitam!

----------


## fusa

> ajme, koliko tu ima dobrih vijesti! Čestitam cure!
> 
> Fusa jesi kupila novi test?
> 
> Šarlota- bi li to mogli biti blizanci?


jesam , kupila sam gravingost mini , dva komada, pa ću jedan sutra ponoviti i prekosutra...ona sjena se još vidi, vidi je i moj muž...nadam se da bude nešto od toga, imam bolove dolje, ali to nisu ni približno isti kao kad moram dobiti...javim sutra.

----------


## Cekalica123

Čekalica123 dobro nam došla, i nadam se što prije prešla na trudnićki forum. 
Tvoj rezultat stimulacije mi se čini odličnim i obečavajućim, Gdje si u postupku? Kakva Vam je dijagnoza?[/QUOTE]

@Iva86 hvala puno  :Smile:  nadam se da cemo se uskoro svi na drugom forumu druziti  :Smile:  
U postupku sam bila u poliklinici ivf kod doktora Simunica. Sto se tice dijagnoze pcos odnosno izostanak ovulacije s moje strane, sve ostalo je ok.

----------


## Cekalica123

> Draga Cekalica123, dobrodošla!!!
> 
> O, pa te tvoje blastice su znači u ekspandiranom stadiju, samo što se nisu "izlegle", odlično je to  
> Koliko ste blastica dobili ukupno, jeste li koju smrznuli?
> Kada je bio transfer, a kada bi trebala vaditi betu?


@biska joj bas si me razveselila sada

----------


## Bond

Fusa jedva cekam sutra da javis, drzim fige...
Šarlota odlicno! Meni su blizanci zakon, ja si ih zelim  :Wink:

----------


## Cekalica123

Cure s plusicima i velikim betama, cestitam od srca

----------


## PinaColada

Oooo divne vijesti divne bete-cestitkeee!
Evo mene javljam se sa prvog UZV: dvije mrvice  :Heart:   :Heart: 

Napominjem sve na ovoj temi da mi je ovo 7-i IVF, cisto da znate da se vrijedi boriti i ici dalje i ostati jake i hrabre

----------


## Šarlota

Ma i ja si jako želim blizance  :Smile: 

PinaColada, DIVNOOOOOO !! Čestitam!!!
Koji dan od transfera su se vidjela Srceka?

----------


## sanjka

*Šarlota, Pina i ostale cure* čestitam....divne vijesti.

Pina po tvojoj beti na 16 dnt od oko 1000 nikada ne bi pomislila da je višeplodna trudnoca.

Zaista se bete razlikuju od zene do zene i procitala sam da su nize pocetne bete kod icsi postupka.

Nekima je npr.evo uzet cu primjer žužy koja je imala betu na 13 dnt blastice 900 i kusur dok je šejla na 13 dnt imala 2000 i kusur.......kod obe jednoplodne trudnoce.

Al zbilja variraju i razlikuju se bete.

Sretni cure svima  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Bas lijepe vijesti cure, cestitam svima od <3

----------


## JUHU

Cure pridružujem se čestitkama

----------


## glow

@šarlota čestitam!!  Juhuhuu!
Po pisanju se osjezi val radosti i uzbuđenja, nema ljepše, super! Bravo i sretno dalje!! 

@pina draga, prelijepe vijesti, čestitam!!  :Smile: 
Jesmo li još na nekoj temi tipa "u trudnoći"? Jako mi je drago za nas iz ljetne postave, sretno sretno!!

@fusa tvoja priča je jako slična mojoj i od srca ti velim i želim da se nadaš jer pririsak dole je u početku kao pms, a kasnije počneš razlikovati i to mi super zvuči. I k tome, ja sam se na wcu skoro izvrnula kad se prvi minus počeo pretvarati u svijetli, svijetli plus!! I tako drugi i tako treći dan, plusići  :Smile: 
Jednom ćete se smijati razvaljenom testu haha.
Navijam i za tvoj svijetli plusić, najuzbuđeniji osjećaj ever <3

Ja sam malo na iglama radi sutrašnje druge bete i želim nam sreću svima!!  :Smile: 

Tužnice naše, uz vas smo s najpozitivnijim mislima!

----------


## fusa

*PinaColada* :Heart:  :Heart:  čestitam na upornosti, nadam se da ćemo je i mi ostale imati. Isplati se!
*Glow* sretno danas s drugom betom! i hvala na podršci, no ništa od mene ovaj put, danas sam ponovila test i minus je, čisti minus :Sad:  
sad čekam M...koliko je vama trebalo da dođe poslje progesterona? i onda opet u prirodni, ovaj put s malo više sreće nadam se :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Ja se ipak nadam da je to to.
> Simptome ne proucavam jer od utrogestana 3x2  i crinone gela uvecer tesko da mogu razlikovat ista.
> Ali svejedno se nadam 
> Drzite mi fige da izdrzim do 16.3 kad je beta 
> Sretno svima


Tebi je sutra beta? kako se držiš? nisi radila test, jelda?

----------


## sjuskica30

Cure sa plusićima čestitke od srca! 
Pina koje divne vijesti...
Fusa,žao mi je radi minusa! Htjela sam ti reći još jučer otvoreno,ali sam vidjela da te druge bodre pa sam odustala. Nikad nemoj gledati test nakon isteka vremena,a kamoli ga rastavljati. Vec sam skužila po forumima da žene to rade i sve vide tu neku crtu,a od T ništa.
Sad lijepo za sljedeći mjesec kupi neki bolji test (ja ti preporučam,ako ga uspiješ naći, GERATHERM EARLY DETECT koji košta 30kn i i najosjetljiviji je;pokazuje već 4 dana prije M).
Sad samo pozitivno naprijed! Super je što si već u prvom prirodnom došla do transfera! Meni su trebala tri da bi se uopće imala čemu nadati.

Visina bete nekad doista pokazuje višeplodnu trudnoću,ali u većini slučajeva ne.
Moja prijateljica i ja obje u postupku u Rijeci. Moja beta na 21dnt je 20592,a njena 1250. I obje imamo jednoplodnu trudnoću. Moj se vjerojatno prije implatirao!! Ma svašta tu igra ulogu u visini bete! Zato se ne zamarajte puno jeli preniska ili previsoka...samo vjerujte u svoje plusiće!

----------


## fusa

*sjuskica30* znam sve to, ali kad si očajan više za tom drugom crtom...ma proći će me to, samo je taj tren teško...hvala ti :Wink:

----------


## sjuskica30

> *sjuskica30* znam sve to, ali kad si očajan više za tom drugom crtom...ma proći će me to, samo je taj tren teško...hvala ti


Znam draga....i naša je bitka trajala 5g....dok se napokon moj novi ginekolog nije pokrenuo sa mjesta...tako da razumijem tvoj očaj,ali nada uvijek mora biti na prvom mjestu!!! Glavu gore,začas eto novog ciklusa i novog razloga za iščekivanje!!

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Pozdrav drage ćekalice 
Nova sam na forumu ali i u MPO .
Prije 10 dana sam imala ICSI prvi u prirodnom postupku
Ja bez jednog jajovoda i rog mat.oštećen a suprug  sa dostaà losim spermiogramom.  
Eto sad cekamo betu 24.03..(Ri)

----------


## MalaMa

fusa zao mi je zbog - ali izvadi betu. Mozda je jos niska. Sretno sutra svima koje vade betu.

----------


## glow

@fusa jako mi je žao, nadu koju si imala pretoči u borbu i želim ti uspjeh što prije. I ja sam se s tobom nadala toj sjeni, al ovaj put je tako. Samo hrabro dalje, pratimo se! 

Ja prijavljujem betu 13dnt 221.4 !!  :Smile: 
Presretna.
Najbolje mi je kad pitam sestru jel to sad trudnoća, dobijem labav odgovor iako znam da moraju tako. Prekjučer kaže, ponovite betu pa ćemo dalje, a sada kad se poduplala, ma odlična je beta, al dajte prvo da vidimo uzv za 12 dana.. I tako čekaj li ga čekaj stalno  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Fusa,dobro si zapamtila....sutra vadim betu  :Smile: 
Nisam radila test  :Smile: 
Drzite fige  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Mi smo danas isli na prvi uzv i imamo srceko  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Biska jeeeei - čestitke na srčeku!! Divnooooo  :Smile: 
moj uzv pregled je 27.3. na skoro punih 6 tjedana ce biti.

Snelly držimo fige, neka je sretno do neba! Mora biti, javi ..  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Glow, nama je danas 6+1. Ufff, mislila sam da ce mi srce danas iskociti od straha i uzbudenja.
Pokusaj biti pametnija od mene, opusti se koliko mozes i uzivaj u spoznaji da si trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Biska jel' to znaci da ces se sada poceti smjeskati i uzivati  :Smile:  hajde draga, sad polako prema kraju! Uzivaj u svakoj sekundi <3

----------


## Anci272

Šarlota, pina, glow i biska čestitam na lijepim vijestima!  :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem betu na 13dnt dvije 5-todnevne blastociste -727. :Very Happy:  Ponavljam betu u petak.

----------


## Pipe

> Mi smo danas isli na prvi uzv i imamo srceko


I mi imamo srceko, tocno 6 tjedana.  :Smile:  Biska cestitam vam. Ostalim curama takodjer na visokim betama  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

> Biska jel' to znaci da ces se sada poceti smjeskati i uzivati  hajde draga, sad polako prema kraju! Uzivaj u svakoj sekundi <3


Hahaha Rominka, ja se toplo nadam da cu se sad malo opustiti  :Smile:  
Protjerala me doktorica na bolovanje i rekla da zaboravim na emancipaciju bar do 12 tt,
te da se sada mogu polako veseliti.
Ja cu svakako pokusati  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cure drage, pa ja vise ne mogu pratiti sve te plusice, bete i srceka! Krenu mi suze na pomisli koliko je trenutno radosti na ovom malo forumu. Grlim vas sve jako...

----------


## glow

I meni pune oči suza... 
Čestitam svim curama na srčekima i plusićima, na sreći koja je vas i mene konačno sustigla. Molim se za sve koje se trude za taj nevjerovatan osjećaj.... Sretno nam drage moje!

----------


## Inesz

Super za ove lijepe vijesti!
Sretno trudnicama i veliki zagrljaj čekalicama!

----------


## glow

Cure ja idem na uzv sa 5 tj i 3 d
Jel netko vidio srčeko prije 6.tjedna?? Hvala puno

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cure ja idem na uzv sa 5 tj i 3 d
> Jel netko vidio srčeko prije 6.tjedna?? Hvala puno


Ja po mjesečnici na 5+0 samo gestacijsku od 8mm,a na 6+2 srčeko.
S time da se po mjesečnici vodi 5+0,a humana mi vodi da je to u biti 5+2 zbog punkcije na 12dc. Tako da imam i dva termina; 18.10.po M i 16.10. po ovulaciji.

----------


## mimsi

Iskreno, ne vjerujem. Većinom se vidi s punih 6 (+koji dan). Recimo, meni se s 5+6 vidjela gestacijska, žumanjčana i plod od 1 mm ali bez otkucaja. Sa 6+6 smo imali otkucaje.
Tako da se nemoj uplašiti ako slučajno ne bude.  :Smile: 

Biska, Pipe, Anci, čestitke!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Sjuskice, cestitke i tebi! Puno vas je novih trudnica pa ne mogu sve ni popamtit  :Wink:  jeeeeej  :Very Happy:

----------


## fusa

> Fusa,dobro si zapamtila....sutra vadim betu 
> Nisam radila test 
> Drzite fige


 :fige: držim fige na veliko!!! javi se!

ja sad čekam M a ako ne dođe onda ću kako je dogovoreno 23.3. ići vaditi betu...mada sam se ja pomirila već sa situacijom...

uglavnom svima vama sa :Heart:  Čestitam!

----------


## biska

Fusa, ja tebi držim fige!
Ti testovi čisto zlo po mom skromnom mišljenju (ja sam ih uvijek prerano radila i ubila se u pojam). Samo betu priznam!  :Grin:

----------


## fusa

> Fusa, ja tebi držim fige!
> Ti testovi čisto zlo po mom skromnom mišljenju (ja sam ih uvijek prerano radila i ubila se u pojam). Samo betu priznam!


zlatna si :Saint: ! hvala...javim ja us vakom slučaju.

----------


## snelly85

Moja beta je 154.10  :Smile:  12.dnt  :Smile: 
Ponavljam u subotu  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

vlcure pa ti su prekrasne vijesti, toliko plusica i lijepih beta! Cestitam trudnice !   :Smile: ))

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

snelly bravo!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fusa

> Moja beta je 154.10  12.dnt 
> Ponavljam u subotu


da ti i tu čestitam!!! stvarno mi je drago :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva86

Snelly čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fusa

Cure u nedobitnim ciklusima, nakon koliko dana od nekorištenja crinone gela(ili nekog drugog progesterona) ste dobile M? ili koliko dana poslje transfera?

----------


## Sybila

Imamo baby boom  :Smile:  doslo sunce, krenule i bete! Cestitam svima na betama i srcekima!
Drzim fige cekalicama!
Fusa - zao mi je zbog neg.testa  :Sad:  nemres betu prije vadit? Dok dočekas, i ako je bila biokemijska, spustit ce se.

----------


## Marijaxy

Fusa, jednom isti dan, jednom nakon 5 dana nakon prestanka korištenja utrogestana, a prije je bilo i prije vađenja bete. Različito, kao i svaki ciklus.

----------


## biska

> Cure u nedobitnim ciklusima, nakon koliko dana od nekorištenja crinone gela(ili nekog drugog progesterona) ste dobile M? ili koliko dana poslje transfera?


Ja bi M dobila prije bete, 7-10 dana nakon transfera

----------


## fusa

Hvala cure...neznam kad je mogu očekivati pa zato pitam, a moram pelene ić kupiti jer ih iz inata nisam htijela kupit prije :Laughing: 
Prije 3 dana kad mi je bilo 14dpo ili punkcije, kad inače trebam dobiti sam navečer imala dosta jake bolove i trganja dole, tad sam mislila da će i doći.
strpljen-spašen :Cool: 
Nažalost nemam gdje vaditi betu, živim na otoku gdje to ne rade a ni nema privatnog labaratorija...najbliži mi je 2 sata vožnje autom i pol sata vožnje trajektom...ma sigurno ću dobiti do 23.3. kad mi je beta...ako ne nema ništa nigdje pobijeći osim mojih živaca :Grin: 

Stvarno ovo proljeće nosi toliko lijepih vijesti :Heart:

----------


## Šarlota

Bravo cure, čestitam od ❤!!!!!!

Evo, ponovila Betu , 13dnt , 1860

----------


## Sybila

> Bravo cure, čestitam od ❤!!!!!!
> 
> Evo, ponovila Betu , 13dnt , 1860


Sarlota, dakle dolazis nam dolje na blizance?  :Grin:

----------


## Šarlota

Sybila, nadam se !! Drugi petak prvi ultrazvuk :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Hvala vam curke  :Smile: 
Drzite fige za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav svima, malo da vam se pojadam danas mi je 10 dnt i sva sam neka poljuljana. Od svih silnih simptoma vise ne znam sta je stvarno, a sta si umisljam. Grudi me bole i dosta su povecane, dolje stalno nesto osjetim, a da ni ne govorim o vjetrovim i napuhanosti. No danas sam se bas uplasila jer sam imala stolicu kao pred mengu (da to lijepo upakiram  :Smile:  i sva sam se prepala da cu dobiti. Jooj tako sam nestrpljiva

----------


## Bond

Moja beta danas na 10dnt blastica 77.6. U ponedjeljak ponavljam. Cini mi se malo mala ali je u prosjeku za te dane. I dalje imam smeđi iscjedak.
Vidim puno lijepih beta, cestitam svima a tuznicama zagrljaj!

----------


## Inesz

Snelly i Bond, čestitam!!!

----------


## glow

Bond, čestitam na beti!! Moja je 11dnt bila 87.3 i dr rekao da je to sve, naravno uz ponavljanje da se vidi pravilno duplanje. Ne brini!  

Snelly (simptomi su simptomi hahaha), bravos, jako mi je drago!  :Smile: 

@cekalice meni to sve zvuci jako slično meni, strpi se i opusti max...

@fusa ja sam prošli put dobila pred M na 13dnt i još sam bila pod utrićima.

@šarlota @pina sretno s duplim srećicama!!

Puno lijepih vijesti nek nam je svima sretno dalje  :Smile:  ..

----------


## Bond

Cekalica pa ti mozes vec radit test! Navijam za + . Vidis da sam ja na 10dnt isla vadit betu jer nisam vise mogla cekat a 7dnt je test bio plus.

----------


## fusa

još jednom čestitam svima s pozitivnim betama! cure uživajte , zaslužile ste!
I hvala vam na savijetima i potpori :Trep trep: 
Mene počeli jajnici boliti ko inače pred M, tako da ću sigurno danas dobiti znači da se čujemo, nadam se, za negdje 2 tjedna, opet na čekanju :Cekam: 
I do onda nadam se da će biti puno pozitivnih beta!

----------


## Cekalica123

@glow jao nadam se da ce rezultat bit dobar tj pozitivan

----------


## Cekalica123

@bond dogovorili smo se mm i ja da test radimo sutra  pa ce bit veselja il tuge cijeli dan

----------


## Cekalica123

Cure evo mene opet. Molim za savjet/utjehu/neku info vec par dana imam neki vodeni iscjedak. Ne znam jel to od utrica jel to normalno?

----------


## snelly85

Cekalica123,normalno je to  :Smile: 
Ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Drage trudnice, ima li netko problem s većom nervozom? Jel tu hormoni rade il sam samo ja tupava svađalica? Ja u svoj radosti koja je nastupila imam živčane napadaje pa stradavaju ukućani, nemrem si pomoć  :Sad: 
A znam da se ne smijem nimalo sekirati i da ništa nije važnije od mira i ove male srećice koja je stigla. Sad išla u dugu šetnju da se umirim. Ima li šta utješno osim da moram sama najviše paziti?... Grlim vas.

----------


## Sybila

Glow, sve je to normalno  :Smile:  hormoni rade, zabrinuta si, nervozna, sama sebi nabijas pritisak da ne sizis, pa onda sizis jos vise....ja sam svom m skoro glavu skinula par dana nakon pozitivnog testa, toliko sam se naljutila da mislim da me pola Zagreba culo - a bezveze. Onda me i trbuh bolio pa sam bila ljuta na sebe...uglavnom, sve je to u rok službe, pogotovo ako si inace malo...temperamentnija  :Grin:  meni je mm pomagao utoliko sto je puno toga odsutio, nije dolijevao ulje na vatru, pustio da se izvicem i idemo dalje. Inace sam laka i brza na okidacu, nije bilo neocekivano, a takav je bio dogovor ako vidi da bijes krece od hormona. Poslije, hladne glave, ja se ispricam sto sam luda i sve pet sljedecih pola sata  :Grin: 
Nemoj se izlagati nekom stresu, ali nemoj si niti nabijati ocekivanja da ces biti hepi, hodati po oblacima, sunce i leptirici i to sve skupa. Nerealno je "nimalo sekirati se", nemoj si postavljati takve ciljeve  :Wink:  kad posizis - posizis. Makni se iz situacije, otpusi, proci ce. S vremenom bude lakse  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Joj Sybila točno je sve redom tako kako si napisala! Od prve do zadnje... Temperamentni i inače, al ajde i normalni -stagodtoznacilo- tak da mi ovo puno znači. Definitivno je kad posizim posizim valjda i treba otpustit, nisam samo na to bila spremna. 
Veliki pozz i sretno, sretno dalje!
Puno ti hvala  :Smile: ...

----------


## snelly85

Glow,ja sam nemoguca...ne znam kaj se desava....
Inace ni u najgorem pms nisam takva.
Nadam se da ce proc  :Sad:

----------


## Anci272

Snelly i bond čestitam na betama!  :Smile: 

Moja ponovljena beta na 15dnt je 1670.

----------


## Anci272

Mene ništa ne živcira, bas sam flegma. Još me neki dan policajac zaustavio, hvatala zeleno na semaforu i prosla na čisto žuto.... još pogledala na semafor prije samog ulaska u križanje... i naravno da mi je nakon što sam prošla križanje pokazao palicu. Uopće nije vidio semafor, obrađivao je žensku koju je zaustavio radi pojasa i taman se okrenuo kad sam ja već prošla križanje i skužio da vozila iz suprotnog smjera kreću, tako mi je sam rekao... i tvrdi mi da sam prošla na crveno. Inače bi me iživcirao, ali sad sam bila flegma totalka. Rekla mu da ću se žaliti kad stigne prijava jer znam da sam prošla kroz žuto na što imam pravo ako se ne mogu sigurno zaustaviti. Sama sam se sebi čudila kad sam došla na posao kako sam smirena radi toga.  :Grin:

----------


## Cekalica123

Radila sam test danas 12dnt i negativan je clerablue i mini gravidnost. Idem u ponedjeljak vadit betu da se 100%uvjerim al izgleda da nije bilo srece ovaj put

----------


## Anci272

Cekalice baš mi je žao  :Love:  ... svakako napravi betu za slučaj da nije bila kasnija implantacija.

----------


## snelly85

Cure,moja druga beta 465.20  :Smile:

----------


## Cekalica123

Snelly85 cestitam

----------


## Sybila

> Cure,moja druga beta 465.20


Op,op to zvuci kao i moj skok! Svi se duplo hvataju cini se  :Smile:  cestitam!

----------


## glow

Snelly čestitam i jako se radujem  :Smile: 
Skok je super. Sad odbrojavanje do UZV, termin mi je na punih 6tj. i idem 31.3. Samo pozitivno <3

----------


## snelly85

Sybila,mislis da su moguci blizanci?
To bi bilo divno  :Smile: 
Ali ja ne vjerujem da se ovaj od 4 stanice uspio implantirat....
Zar ne bi kod blizanacke trudnoce beta trebala biti jakoooo visoka?
Meni se ovo cinilo normalno duplanje?!
I hvala svima na lijepi rijecima  :Smile: 
Nek nam je svima sa srecom  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> Snelly čestitam i jako se radujem 
> Skok je super. Sad odbrojavanje do UZV, termin mi je na punih 6tj. i idem 31.3. Samo pozitivno <3


Hvala  :Smile: I tebi zelim svu srecu  :Smile: 
Ja u pon zovem da se dogovorimo za 1.uzv,rekao je dr za 2 tjedna.
Ja sam skinula neki ivf kalkulator i 31.3 cu bit 6+2tt
Tko ce docekat taj uzv ....

----------


## snelly85

> Snelly85 cestitam


Hvala  :Smile: 
Zao mi je zbog minusa na testu ali mozda je implantacija bila kasnije.
Izvadite ipak betu  :Smile: i neka je sa srecom  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@snelly hvala!! A jeeeedva jedvice haha. Nekako ćemo i to dočekati. 
Zar i ti ideš 31.3.? Meni je tad po ciklusu punih 6 tjedana t, a punkcija mi je bila na 12dc. Vjerujem i molim se da sve bude u redu, a nitko sretniji ako i srčeko već bude kuckalo. Strpljenja dragi Bože...... Javljamo se  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

> Sybila,mislis da su moguci blizanci?
> To bi bilo divno 
> Ali ja ne vjerujem da se ovaj od 4 stanice uspio implantirat....
> Zar ne bi kod blizanacke trudnoce beta trebala biti jakoooo visoka?
> Meni se ovo cinilo normalno duplanje?!
> I hvala svima na lijepi rijecima 
> Nek nam je svima sa srecom


Trebala je biti oko 300-350 drugo vadjenje, rekla bih, za jednoga. Blizanci nemaju uvijek ekstremno visoke bete uvijek u pocetku - samo rastu vise od ocekivanog. Pogledaj moje bete - jako su slicne tvojima na isti ili s danom razlike u dpo i moje su radjene s tri, a ne dva dana razlike pa je i skok mrvu veci  :Smile:  Mozda se ovaj 4st malo kasnije uspio implantirati. 
Uglavnom, vidjet ces na uzv. Moj prvi uzv je pokazivao dosta znacajnu razliku izmedju njih dva i nije se ocekivalo da ce manji ostati, pa ipak je. Budes vidjela  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> @snelly hvala!! A jeeeedva jedvice haha. Nekako ćemo i to dočekati. 
> Zar i ti ideš 31.3.? Meni je tad po ciklusu punih 6 tjedana t, a punkcija mi je bila na 12dc. Vjerujem i molim se da sve bude u redu, a nitko sretniji ako i srčeko već bude kuckalo. Strpljenja dragi Bože...... Javljamo se


Meni je danas rekao za 2 tjd uzv.
Znat cu tocno u ponedjeljak,ja bi tad bila trudna 6+2tt i mislim da se srce vec tad treba cuti.
Nek nam je sa srecom i da nademo negdje strpljenja dok cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> Trebala je biti oko 300-350 drugo vadjenje, rekla bih, za jednoga. Blizanci nemaju uvijek ekstremno visoke bete uvijek u pocetku - samo rastu vise od ocekivanog. Pogledaj moje bete - jako su slicne tvojima na isti ili s danom razlike u dpo i moje su radjene s tri, a ne dva dana razlike pa je i skok mrvu veci  Mozda se ovaj 4st malo kasnije uspio implantirati. 
> Uglavnom, vidjet ces na uzv. Moj prvi uzv je pokazivao dosta znacajnu razliku izmedju njih dva i nije se ocekivalo da ce manji ostati, pa ipak je. Budes vidjela


Ajme  :Smile: 
A koji dan su vraceni?
Koliko stanica su imali?
Sad je znaci sve uredu?izjednacili su se u rastu?
Joj sad si mi dala povoda za sanjarenje  :Smile:

----------


## Šarlota

Bravo cure! Baš, baš puno  lijepih vijesti!
Ja čekam ultrazvuk u petak. 
Jedno pitanje za cure koje čekaju ultrazvuk: jel osjećate "događanje" u maternici. Kao menstrualne bolove ? 
Koje su vam promjene?

----------


## glow

Je je @šarlota, javlja se blagi pritisak  kao menstr bolovi. Jučer primjetila, al zasad ne jako. Od ostalih simptoma su grudi. Peckaju/svrbuckaju. Mučnine zasad ništa. Danas 5+2.

----------


## glow

Pardon 4+2, al ne mogu ispraviti

----------


## Sybila

> Ajme 
> A koji dan su vraceni?
> Koliko stanica su imali?
> Sad je znaci sve uredu?izjednacili su se u rastu?
> Joj sad si mi dala povoda za sanjarenje


Blastica i morula, 5.dan. Uvijek ce jedan biti malkoc manji, ali to je normalno, izmedju njih je cca 3-4 dana razlike konstantno, ali sve je u redu. Mlate me  :Smile:  drzim  :fige:

----------


## snelly85

> Blastica i morula, 5.dan. Uvijek ce jedan biti malkoc manji, ali to je normalno, izmedju njih je cca 3-4 dana razlike konstantno, ali sve je u redu. Mlate me  drzim


Joj samo neki oni/e mlate svoju mamu  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno do kraja i cuvaj se ☺
A ja se naravno javim sa vijestima ☺

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav svima, evo vikend je skoro iza nas mislim da sam spremna za sutrasnju nulu na beti jer su 3 test negativno pokazala. Pa sam sada htjela par smjernica kako dalje, ovo mi je bio 1 ivf a iskreno nisam ni razmisljala o tome sto ako ne uspije. I sad mi je zivi kosmar u glavi

----------


## glow

Čekalice uf bas mi je žao. Ipak si betu pogledaj ako M ne stigne da budeš načisto, a onda nema pravila za dalje. Napraviš predah, zavisno kako se osjećaš i koliko ti treba da se malo oporaviš, psihofizički - ako beta bude negativna. Najbolje se konzultirati s liječnikom i dogovarati termin i pripreme za sljedeći postupak. 
Puno sreće ti želim u svakom slučaju i samo hrabro i pomalo naprijed! Korak po korak do cilja  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Cure,moja beta 16.dnt-1052  :Smile: 
31.3 uzv  :Smile: 
Drzite fige  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Snelly čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

9dnt, (jucer) test pokazao blijedi plus, ali danas sam vadila betu, 2.4.... Idemo dalje...

----------


## glow

Snelly čestitam!! 
Idemo skupa na UZV 31.3.!!  :Smile: 
Ako ti je beta jučer vadena, znaci da smo na isti dan ti i ja.. Meni je jucer bio 16dnt

----------


## Bond

Moja beta danas u padu..znaci u cetvrtak na 10dnt je bila 77, a danas 14dnt je 24, opet biokemijska.

----------


## Yarmmai

uffff Bond, baš mi je žao

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure,moja beta 16.dnt-1052 
> 31.3 uzv 
> Drzite fige


Snelly ako ti sto znaci moja beta je na 12 dnt dvodnevnih embrija ( 4 st. i 5 st.) iznosila 139 i sitno jos...ma moze se zaokruziti na 140.
Uzv na 6+1 se culo srceko  :Smile:  i znaci jedna bebica.
Mislim da je i kod tebe jedna beba jer ti je mrvicu beta veca na ist dan a to je razlog jer su ti embriji stariji jedan dan a i ovaj 6 st.je vjerojatno tvoja bebica  :Kiss:  

Cestitam i sretno dalje.

----------


## LaraLana

I da....nisam ponavljala vise betu pa ti ne mogu reci kolika je bila kasnije.

----------


## LaraLana

Za sve ostale cure  :grouphug:

----------


## Jolica30

Cure eto i ja prijavljujem transfer jedne sesterostanicne mrve. Drzite fige da sad i ostane kod mame. Odbrojavamo do bete  :Smile:

----------


## glow

@bond žao mi je, drži se!..

@jolica dobrodošla i sretno!

----------


## snelly85

Glow,imas poruku u inboxu  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Drage cure, jutros sam nekako sva zabrinuta pa da vas priupitam za misljenje. Jutros kad sam stavljala utrice primijetila sam pomalo neugodan miris i odmah sam se sjetila situacije od prije par mjeseci kada je krenulo smedjarenje pred spontani da je miris bio slicno neugodan. Da li neugodan miris moze nastati od taloga svih tih utrica, trebam li nesto drugacije raditi? Sad se opet pribojavam najgoreg  :Sad:

----------


## Marijaxy

Bond, Žao mi je, ne mogu ni pomisliti kako je to ponadati se da si uspio i onda na kraju ipak ne.
Jolice, kako je bilo na transferu? Čitala sam da si se bojala kako će biti.

----------


## Jolica30

Marijaxy transfer je bio odmah u anesteziji. Nazalost dr kaze da imam jako usko usce dolje i isto nije uspio proci od prve. Neznam dali koja od vas ima takav slucaj?

----------


## Iva86

Ej Jolice, jesu ti rekli kakav je embri? transver ti je radio u anasteziji, Jesi morala platii anasteziju 1000,00 kuna?

----------


## Sybila

Jolice-super za transfer, drzim fige da sve prodje super  i da beta bude veeelika!  :Smile: 
Biska-ja sam sebi stravicno smrdila od utrica. Do toga da sam u par navrata drzala prst pod nosom na wcu, posebno s obzirom na izrazitu osjetljivost na mirise u pocetku. Miris ne znaci nista osim da  koristis utrice - izuzev jakog mirisa po ribi koji upucuje na bakterijsku upalu.

----------


## glow

> Glow,imas poruku u inboxu


Odgovorila !  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Sybila, to s prstima i ja sad radim jer mi je uzasno cudno da ti mirisi tako variraju jer ima dana kad nema ama bas nikakvog neugodnog mirisa. Kamo srece da pusem na hladno...

----------


## Jolica30

Iva embrij je ocijenjen kao 6A, rekao je dr da je to super i da vec kroz sat dva moze biti osmostanicni. Anesteziju sam isto platila 1000kn, jos se dr ispricavao jer mi mora i ovu naplatiti ali meni nije zao. Sas barem znam da imam problem definitivno i ako cu opet ici opet bi uzela anesteziju. Bolje i tako pa si opusten nego da si u grcu i da maternica dozivi sok.

----------


## pixxie

Poz djevojke.
S obzirom da sam nova u MPO vodama volila bih vas pomoć, savjet, bilo što.
12.03. sam bila na transferu i prvih tjedan dana nakon transfera je sve bilo ok (bar se meni tako činilo), u zadnja dva dana imam lagane grčeve (kao pred menstruaciju) i lagano krvarim. Slabije od mog normalnog krvarenja no jače od spotinga i baš je krv.
Da li je to normalno? I dalje koristim utrogestan 3x2 bez obzira na krvarenje. U ponedjeljak bi trebala ići vaditi betu i mislila sam ih koristiti do tada.
Malo me to sve uplašilo i ne znam kako da se postavim prema situaciji.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Drage cure, jutros sam nekako sva zabrinuta pa da vas priupitam za misljenje. Jutros kad sam stavljala utrice primijetila sam pomalo neugodan miris i odmah sam se sjetila situacije od prije par mjeseci kada je krenulo smedjarenje pred spontani da je miris bio slicno neugodan. Da li neugodan miris moze nastati od taloga svih tih utrica, trebam li nesto drugacije raditi? Sad se opet pribojavam najgoreg


Draga nije da te strašim,i meni je prije nekih dva tjedna krenuo taj neugodni miris...javilo mi se i ono smeđe krvarenje na dva dana. Moja doktorica nije reagirala na loš nalaz urina iz 5.tj. vec mi je samo rekla da mirujem i pijem puno tekućine.
Sinoć sam završila hitno u Puli sa jakim bolovima u križima i donjem dijelu trbuha.
Ispada da mi se aktivirala neka bakterija vjerojatno i imam infekciju u rodnici...vjerojatno od silnih stavljanja utrogestana...jer koliko god mi peremo ruke nije to to.
Jučer ujutro sam bila kod moje doktorice,rekla sestri da me boli,ona je samo prenijela doktorici i iznijela mi uputnicu za urinokulturu. Niti pregleda niti išta...
I sad sam završila na dva antibiotika za koje su u Puli rekli da sam trebala dobiti još prije 4,5 tjedna. Sa bebom je sve u redu.
Poanta moje poruke nije da vas preplašim nego da vam poručim ako i sekundu posumnjate da nešto nije u redu,pravac doktor i inzistirajte na pregledu.
Previše se mi sve tu trudimo za taj plusić,prolazimo stimulacije i punkcije da bi nas se tako olako shvaćalo i tako tretiralo.
Također,htjela bih vam reći da se ne preplašite ako vam simptomi nestanu (mučnine,bolne grudi).Meni su nestali prošli tjedan na 9+0,a sa trudnoćom sve u redu.
Htjela sam to podijeliti sa vama jer kad googlaš takve stvari najčešće pišu najgore stvari.
Zapamtite,samo hrabro i pozitivno!!!

Bond,istinski mi je žao...i sama sam prošla ružno iskustvo prije 2g.
Trenutno nema riječi utjehe...samo vrijeme da učini svoje...drži se...

----------


## biska

Sjuskica, hvala ti na svom iskustvu!
Ako se taj miris zadrzi do sutra idem doktorici.
Kad kazes nalaz urina u 5 tjednu, na kakvu pretragu mislis? Ja sam do sada samo piskica na onu trakicu i to je bilo ok prije tjedan dana. Ovaj tjedan idem vaditi krv i ostale pretrage obaviti.

----------


## Cekalica123

Jolice dobro dosla

----------


## sjuskica30

> Sjuskica, hvala ti na svom iskustvu!
> Ako se taj miris zadrzi do sutra idem doktorici.
> Kad kazes nalaz urina u 5 tjednu, na kakvu pretragu mislis? Ja sam do sada samo piskica na onu trakicu i to je bilo ok prije tjedan dana. Ovaj tjedan idem vaditi krv i ostale pretrage obaviti.


Kad sam došla po uputnicu za betu bila sam točno 5+0 (mi sa postupaka iz Rijeke vadimo 21dnt) doktorica mi je napravila odmah UZV,vidjela gestacijsku pa me odmah uputila uz betu na provjeru štitnjače,krvnu sliku,glukozu i urin. Znači običan nalaz urina koji je pokazao masu bakterija i pijesak u urinu.
K tome su mi leukociti bili troduplo veći...ne znam zašto nije reagirala,a između toga sam bila dva puta kod nje.

----------


## biska

Ufff, koma  :Sad: 
Za ne povjerovati kako komotan pristup, sva sreca da je dobro proslo!

----------


## Cekalica123

E da cure dobila sam i sluzbeni nalaz bete <0,100 iu/l totalno sam zbunjena ok kuzim nisam trudna al jel se moze iz toga vidit dal je uopce doslo do implantacije ili to iz bete nije vidljivo? Hvala vam

----------


## glow

Pixxy dobrodošla, 
vidi pms simptomi mogu biti počesto dobar znak, no za krvarenje makar i lagano, najbolje ti je kontaktirati doktora. 
Moguće je i da je riječ o implantaciji ili nakon nje - i sama sam imala od 9-13dnt, ali nije svježa već sitni, tamno smeđi ostaci kao sukrvica nakon stare krastice. 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

> Pixxy dobrodošla, 
> vidi pms simptomi mogu biti počesto dobar znak, no za krvarenje makar i lagano, najbolje ti je kontaktirati doktora. 
> Moguće je i da je riječ o implantaciji ili nakon nje - i sama sam imala od 9-13dnt, ali nije svježa već sitni, tamno smeđi ostaci kao sukrvica nakon stare krastice. 
> Sretno!


Hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile: 
Imaš pravo, možda je najbolje kontaktirati doktora. No opet, ne znam jel se brinem bezveze ili ne.

----------


## sjuskica30

> E da cure dobila sam i sluzbeni nalaz bete <0,100 iu/l totalno sam zbunjena ok kuzim nisam trudna al jel se moze iz toga vidit dal je uopce doslo do implantacije ili to iz bete nije vidljivo? Hvala vam


Ako ja dobro shvaćam tvoj rezultat je manji od 0,100 što bi značilo da nije došlo ni do implatacije....
Da je bio neki određeni niski rezultat,tada bi bilo riječi o biokemijskoj...znači da je bila implatacija,ali da je odmah otišlo...

----------


## Inesz

cekalica
pozitivnim se smatra nalaz bhcg veći od 5 IJ

----------


## Cekalica123

@sjuskica30, @Inesz hvala cure na info. Idemo kod doktora na konzultacije pa smisljavamo novi borbeni plan. Pokusavam ostat optismisticna i gledat ovo kao jedno veliko iskustvo. Jako mi je drago da tu imam i vas pa da se mogu malo posavjetovati, izjadati. Hvala svim curama na potpori

----------


## inika1

Koliko dugo ste pile antibiotik cefaleksin nakon punkcije?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja nisam nikad. Možda se jave žene koje su koristile. Vjerojatno ovisi o praksi klinike. Da li si imala nekih problema prilikom punkcije ili su ti dali preventivno? Gdje si bila?

----------


## inika1

> Ja nisam nikad. Možda se jave žene koje su koristile. Vjerojatno ovisi o praksi klinike. Da li si imala nekih problema prilikom punkcije ili su ti dali preventivno? Gdje si bila?


Nisam imala nikakvih problema kod punkcije, sve cure koje su bile su dobile . Mislim da oni    svima daju preventivno. Na vv sam bila

----------


## sanjka

> Drage cure, jutros sam nekako sva zabrinuta pa da vas priupitam za misljenje. Jutros kad sam stavljala utrice primijetila sam pomalo neugodan miris i odmah sam se sjetila situacije od prije par mjeseci kada je krenulo smedjarenje pred spontani da je miris bio slicno neugodan. Da li neugodan miris moze nastati od taloga svih tih utrica, trebam li nesto drugacije raditi? Sad se opet pribojavam najgoreg





> Draga nije da te strašim,i meni je prije nekih dva tjedna krenuo taj neugodni miris...javilo mi se i ono smeđe krvarenje na dva dana. Moja doktorica nije reagirala na loš nalaz urina iz 5.tj. vec mi je samo rekla da mirujem i pijem puno tekućine.
> Sinoć sam završila hitno u Puli sa jakim bolovima u križima i donjem dijelu trbuha.
> Ispada da mi se aktivirala neka bakterija vjerojatno i imam infekciju u rodnici...vjerojatno od silnih stavljanja utrogestana...jer koliko god mi peremo ruke nije to to.
> Jučer ujutro sam bila kod moje doktorice,rekla sestri da me boli,ona je samo prenijela doktorici i iznijela mi uputnicu za urinokulturu. Niti pregleda niti išta...
> I sad sam završila na dva antibiotika za koje su u Puli rekli da sam trebala dobiti još prije 4,5 tjedna. Sa bebom je sve u redu.
> Poanta moje poruke nije da vas preplašim nego da vam poručim ako i sekundu posumnjate da nešto nije u redu,pravac doktor i inzistirajte na pregledu.
> Previše se mi sve tu trudimo za taj plusić,prolazimo stimulacije i punkcije da bi nas se tako olako shvaćalo i tako tretiralo.
> Također,htjela bih vam reći da se ne preplašite ako vam simptomi nestanu (mučnine,bolne grudi).Meni su nestali prošli tjedan na 9+0,a sa trudnoćom sve u redu.
> Htjela sam to podijeliti sa vama jer kad googlaš takve stvari najčešće pišu najgore stvari.
> ...


Cure mozete uzimati u Duphaston tbl.i jednako su dobri kao i Utrogestan.

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja na Duphastone ne reagiram...bila sam tri mjeseca na njemu i ništa....kad sam pitala za Crinone gel nakon postupka rekli su da je bolje ostati na utrogestanu koji mi provjereno djeluje.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja na Duphastone ne reagiram...bila sam tri mjeseca na njemu i ništa....kad sam pitala za Crinone gel nakon postupka rekli su da je bolje ostati na utrogestanu koji mi provjereno djeluje.


Kako mislis "ne reagiras na Duphastone"????

Za Crinone gel su to vjerojatno rekli jer su Utrici jeftiniju a Crinone dok ne probas i ne znas koja je prednost.
Ima linearnije djelovanje i puno puno je prakticniji a i higijenski.
Imaju i depo injekcije pa tako da je bolje izbjeci bilo kakvo iritiranje sad dok je infekcija.

----------


## akk

Pozdrav svima.

Prvi puta sam se prijavila na forum samo da za sada prenesem svoje iskustvo.
4 godine pokušavanja, sve u redu sa mnom i suprugom - doslovno svi nalazi savršeni. Izvršene 3 inseminacije, 1 IVC/ICSI postupak - 3 jajne stanice, vraćena jedna, 2 5-dnevne zamrznute.
Taj postupak biokemijska.
1.3. FET, bez ikakvih lijekova, niti utrogestan.
6.3. - šok, obilno krvarenje, čak obilnije i od menstruacije - trajalo 6 dana. Odustali od ovog postupka. 
13.3. zove me doktorica da li sam radila test na trudnoću, i neka ga napravim. 14.3. - test pozitivan, 15.3. beta 365, 17.3. beta 866.
Čekamo prvi uzv 31.3.
Samo sam javila naše iskustvo za sad (što će biti i kako će biti dalje čekamo 31.3.) da drugi ne odustaju i nakon jačeg krvarenja.

Pozdrav.

----------


## Marijaxy

Hvala akk i sretno do neba!

----------


## Jolica30

Meni danas tek drugi dan od ET, do bete cu poludit haha  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Koliko dugo ste pile antibiotik cefaleksin nakon punkcije?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ako se dobro sjecam uzima se ukupno 8 tableta, dvaput na dan po dvije. Znaci na dan punkcije navecer 2, dan iza punkcije 2 ujutro, 2 navecer, drugi dan nakon punkcije 2 ujutro.

----------


## bubekica

akk,
hvala sto si javila, bas imas posebnu pricu. Od srca ti zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## akk

Marijaxy i bubekica hvala!!!!
Još ne vjerujem, samo čekam taj uzv. 
I svima sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

> Pozdrav svima.
> 
> Prvi puta sam se prijavila na forum samo da za sada prenesem svoje iskustvo.
> 4 godine pokušavanja, sve u redu sa mnom i suprugom - doslovno svi nalazi savršeni. Izvršene 3 inseminacije, 1 IVC/ICSI postupak - 3 jajne stanice, vraćena jedna, 2 5-dnevne zamrznute.
> Taj postupak biokemijska.
> 1.3. FET, bez ikakvih lijekova, niti utrogestan.
> 6.3. - šok, obilno krvarenje, čak obilnije i od menstruacije - trajalo 6 dana. Odustali od ovog postupka. 
> 13.3. zove me doktorica da li sam radila test na trudnoću, i neka ga napravim. 14.3. - test pozitivan, 15.3. beta 365, 17.3. beta 866.
> Čekamo prvi uzv 31.3.
> ...


Ovaj tvoj tekst kao melem na ranu.  :Heart:  Ja baš imam problema sa krvarenjem, poslala sam mail bolnici i zvala no njih dobiti= nemoguća misija.
Sretno akk! Držim fige da sve prođe super  :Smile:

----------


## Maci

Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim, odradjen prvi ivf, od 15 j.stanica, 8 ih se razvilo do blasto., 2 smo vratili, svi su odlicne kvalitete. Danas mi je 5 dan od transfera...imala sam i prije transfera mala probadanja, to se nastavilo, probadanja u jajnicima i bolovi u maternici kao predmenstrualni...sinoc sam bas imala jace bolove kao da cu dobit...ne znam je li to od utrogestana i estrofema?Danas manje osijecam...

----------


## sjuskica30

> Kako mislis "ne reagiras na Duphastone"????
> 
> 
> Za Crinone gel su to vjerojatno rekli jer su Utrici jeftiniju a Crinone dok ne probas i ne znas koja je prednost.
> Ima linearnije djelovanje i puno puno je prakticniji a i higijenski.
> Imaju i depo injekcije pa tako da je bolje izbjeci bilo kakvo iritiranje sad dok je infekcija.


Znači doslovno moj organizam ne reagira na njega...uopće mi ne podiže progesteron....bila sam na njemu tri mjeseca i ništa....onda su me vratili na utrogestan na koji super reagiram,ali mi zna stvarati jake vrtoglavice i mučnine. Jednom sam skoro u nesvjest pala.
Ja sam na terapiji progesterom već dvije godine jer mi u drugoj fazi ciklusa uopće ne raste. Zato sam i imala spontani prije 2,5g.A s postupcima sam krenula prošle godine u listopadu.
Moje tri prijateljice iz MPO postupaka su na Crinoneu i super im je.
Kod njega mi se sviđa baš to što se tako aplicira i samim time je,kao što i ti sama kažeš,više higijenski.
Međutim,na humanoj su rekli da ne i ostavili me na utrogestanima.

----------


## biska

> Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim, odradjen prvi ivf, od 15 j.stanica, 8 ih se razvilo do blasto., 2 smo vratili, svi su odlicne kvalitete. Danas mi je 5 dan od transfera...imala sam i prije transfera mala probadanja, to se nastavilo, probadanja u jajnicima i bolovi u maternici kao predmenstrualni...sinoc sam bas imala jace bolove kao da cu dobit...ne znam je li to od utrogestana i estrofema?Danas manje osijecam...


Maci, cestitke na obilju kvalitetnih blastica  :Smile: 

Meni su jaci pms bolovi 5-7 dana nakon transfera bili prisutni u uspjesnim postupcima. Drzim fige da je i kod tebe ista situacija.

----------


## glow

Drage cure, prenestrpljiva sam do UZV koji mi je za točno 10 dana pa sam jutros otišla raditi 3. betu da vidimo što se dolje zbiva na 20 dnt.
Prijavljujem rezultat od 2830, sretna kao prase  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima, strpljenja svima.. <3

----------


## glow

Drage cure,
prenestrpljiva do UZV koji mi je za točno 10 dana pa išla jutros vaditi 3. betu da vidimo što se tamo dolje zbiva  :Wink: 
Prijavljujem rezultat od 2830!
Sretna kao prase  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima, strpljenja svima <3

----------


## Maci

> Maci, cestitke na obilju kvalitetnih blastica 
> 
> Meni su jaci pms bolovi 5-7 dana nakon transfera bili prisutni u uspjesnim postupcima. Drzim fige da je i kod tebe ista situacija.



Draga Biska,

hvala ti, odmah mi je lakse. Nadam se da ce biti uspjesno... :Heart:

----------


## Maci

> Drage cure,
> prenestrpljiva do UZV koji mi je za točno 10 dana pa išla jutros vaditi 3. betu da vidimo što se tamo dolje zbiva 
> Prijavljujem rezultat od 2830!
> Sretna kao prase 
> Pozdrav svima, strpljenja svima <3


Cestitam Glow!!!

----------


## glow

Maci hvala <3
Pms simptome sam i ja imala, i to takve poznate da sam bila oplakala ovaj postupak oko 6,7 dana - znam da je bilo par dana prije 9. dana kad sam radila testić i evo me  :Smile: 
Neka je sretno, držimo palčeve!!!

----------


## akk

pixxie hvala!!!
Ja sam zvala prvi dan krvarenja i ispitivali me da li je obilno, da nije to ništa da se zna desiti i da je često kod FET-a. Neka sad počnem i sa utrogestanom.
Ali sam ih zvala slijedeći dan da je krvarenje jako i u biti kao menstruacija i da li ima smisla da koristim utrogestan, pa su odustali i neka javim kad stane krvaranje. Budući da je bilo u subotu nisam zvala, nego je mene onda doktorica zvala u ponedjeljak da neka svejedno napravim test. A betu sam trebala ići vaditi u četvrtak 9.3. 
 :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

Sad ću ja biti partipuper  :Embarassed: , jutros sam išla vaditi svoju prvu betu i iznosi 9, moram priznati puno više nego što sam očekivala s obzirom na krvarenje  :Shock:

----------


## Šarlota

Drage moje cure, 
Uz koje je sve ovo bilo lakše proći..
Samo da vam javim...danas smo bili na ultrazvuku i imamo dva srćeka❤❤

Sreći nema kraja, ne odustajte nikada!

----------


## sjuskica30

Znači ipak su tvinsići!!!!! Aaaa čestitke!!!!

----------


## Maci

> Maci hvala <3
> Pms simptome sam i ja imala, i to takve poznate da sam bila oplakala ovaj postupak oko 6,7 dana - znam da je bilo par dana prije 9. dana kad sam radila testić i evo me 
> Neka je sretno, držimo palčeve!!!


Hvala ti Glow:D...daj Boze da uspije svima nama sto prije ...puni ste pozitive i onda je i ostalima dok citaju lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Maci

Cestitke na bebicama Sarlota :Smile:

----------


## akk

pixxie,
Ja sam zvala kliniku odmah u ponedjeljak kad je krvarenje počelo, rekli mi da neka još pričekam, da je u biti to normalno kod FET-a i da će me doktorica nazvati. Doktorica mi je rekla neka probam uvesti utrogestan, i pričekam pa da se javim za par dana. Međutim u utorak je krvarenje bilo još jače i ja izgubila svaku nadu i zvala doktoricu da li uopće ima smisla koristiti utrogestan s obzirom na obilno krvarenje, pa ga nisam ni počela koristiti i skroz odustala dok me dr. nije zvala u pon da pita koliko je trajalo krvarenje i da li sam radila test.
Mirovala sam samo 3 dana, tj mirovala bila na bolovanju ali samo taj dan transfera malo više odmarala sve ostalo nisam posebno pazila, a pogotovo nakon krvarenja, čak i dizala i čuvala nećakinju od 18 kg.  :Smile: 
I od 6.3. normalno radim.  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## Maci

Ima li tko da ceka betu iduci tjedan? :D

----------


## pixxie

> Ima li tko da ceka betu iduci tjedan? :D


ja idem opet sutra

----------


## pixxie

> Ima li tko da ceka betu iduci tjedan? :D


ja idem opet sutra, pa možda opet idući tjedan

----------


## Jolica30

Ja vadim tek 3.4 jer mi 31.3 bude tek 11dt pa neznam dali da vadim 31.3 il 3.4

----------


## Maci

[QUOTE=pixxie;2970406]ja idem opet sutra, pa možda opet idući tjedan[/QUOT

Sretno Pixxie pa nam javi :D

----------


## glow

Sretno cure!

Jolice ja sam vadila svoju prvu betu na 11dnt.

----------


## pixxie

[QUOTE=Maci;2970417]


> ja idem opet sutra, pa možda opet idući tjedan[/QUOT
> 
> Sretno Pixxie pa nam javi :D


hvala, budem  :Smile: 
vadila sam jučer, 11dnt i bila je samo 9 :/
nadam se da će porasti drastično

----------


## MalaMa

Betocekalice sretno! Vidim ima puno lijepih vijesti i nekih duplica  :Smile: . Saljem vibre za sva srceka koja trebaju prokucati.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure jel moguce da se kod seststanicnog embrija vec dogada implantacija? Ili sam jednostavno vec luda od svega  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

Jolica30 moguce je. Moja curka je bila 4stanicni i beta 7dnt 17,13,znaci moglo bi ti to vec poceti.

----------


## Jolica30

Joj daj Boze...uopce se ne usudim ni nadati. Danas mi je 4dt ako ne racunam sami dan transfera. I osjetim nekakva probadanja...

----------


## glow

Jolice, vidim da si 20.3.javila transfer. To ti je bio 1.dan jel, znači danas je 5.ti.
Pa mogla bi krenuti implantacija, iako kažu da ide oko 7.og dana. 
Znam da je iščekivanje koma, neopisivo, al ne zamaraj se s koliko stanica ti je vraćen zametak, nego si mantraj na pozitivno i optimistično. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Maci

Jolice mi smo razlika 3 dana  :Smile: ...ja sam isto racunala da mi je prvi dan -dan nakon transfera...oko 4 dana sam imala jaka probadanja kao predmenstrualna...ovih imam manja..mislila sam u srijedu vaditi betu to bi bio 12 ili 13 dan...nemam temp.pa me uhvatilo danas neko razmisljanje da se nije primilo..ovo cekanje je za poludit..

----------


## bubekica

> Jolice, vidim da si 20.3.javila transfer. To ti je bio 1.dan jel, znači danas je 5.ti.
> Pa mogla bi krenuti implantacija, iako kažu da ide oko 7.og dana. 
> Znam da je iščekivanje koma, neopisivo, al ne zamaraj se s koliko stanica ti je vraćen zametak, nego si mantraj na pozitivno i optimistično. Sretno


Moram te ispraviti, dan transfera je nulti dan...


Sretno cure!

----------


## Pipe

> Joj daj Boze...uopce se ne usudim ni nadati. Danas mi je 4dt ako ne racunam sami dan transfera. I osjetim nekakva probadanja...


Jolica30, mogu ce je. Ja sam imala transfer 2 dnevnog embrija i isto sam vec 4 dan osjecala probadanja i na kraju se pokazala uspjesno. To mi je sve trajalo dva dana i vrlo brzo poslije, mislim 10 ili 11 dan je test vec pokazao plus, a 12 dan beta preko 400. Tako da se nadaj  :Wink:

----------


## pixxie

[QUOTE=pixxie;2970423]


> hvala, budem 
> vadila sam jučer, 11dnt i bila je samo 9 :/
> nadam se da će porasti drastično



moja druga beta samo 1.6  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala curke, ja se zaista nadam da ce mi Bog ovaj put dati ono sto najvise zelim u zivotu.

Pixxie zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## pixxie

> Hvala curke, ja se zaista nadam da ce mi Bog ovaj put dati ono sto najvise zelim u zivotu.
> 
> Pixxie zao mi je


hvala  :Smile:  bilo bi ludo da mi je od prve uspjelo  :Smile: 
nego, sestre mi se ne javljaju, da li ja sad stajem sa utrogestanom? mislim nema ga više smisla koristiti

----------


## Maci

Pixxie zao mi je...bit ce drugi put uspjeh...da, mislim da bi trebala s utrogest.prestati....Jolica i ja se nadam da ce nam Bog dati sto zelimo pogotovo nakon svega sto prolazimo...

----------


## glow

Pixxy baš mi je žao  :Sad:  ... 
Drži se i hrabro dalje, bude.

Čekalice, sretno vam  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

hvala curke  :Heart:

----------


## inika1

Molim vas inf. dal se transfer 3 dana starog embrija računa kao nulti ili?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima dali je rano vaditi betu 11dt kad je vracen sest stanicni embrij? U otpusnom mi pise izmedu 12-14 dana al nekak si mislim da idem u petak pa ak je beta nula da idem radit sa 1.4? Hoce li bit prerano?

----------


## Vrci

U mojoj klinici se najranije vadi 14 dpo, tj. 14.dan nakon punkcije. Ako ti je vraćen 3.dan, to ti je taman

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci je vracen je 3.dan. Ako se implanirao moralo bi bar nesto pokazat zar ne?

----------


## Vrci

Da. Ja sam s trodnevnim isto vadila betu 11dnt i bila je preko 50

----------


## glow

Ja sam vadila betu, 3. dan vraćeni 8st zametak, na 10dnt ili (11dnt ako se prvi računa kao nulti!) i pokazalo je mi 87.3
U klinici isto tražili 12-14dnt da vadim  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## Yarmmai

meni su jednom prilikom u VG rekli da normalno mogu vaditi 11 dnt 3dnevnog, jer je 12 dnt bila subota.

----------


## maritas

A petodnevnog? Blastica je u pitanju.
Kao da mi citate misli sa ovim pitanjima  :Smile: 
Sretno svima

----------


## inika1

Danas sam još primila injekciju decapeptyl-a
2 h nakon injekcije sam imala grčeve i žarenje...dolje  malo niže od pupka
E sad neznam dal je to nuspojava decapeptyl-a ili ….?
(Transfer je bio u četvrtak )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Mene isto 12-ti dan kvaci vikend pa neznam hocu li u petak ili ponedjeljak.

----------


## Ginger

Ako se nesto primilo, 11dnt trodnevnog bi morala biti pozitivna beta
Za petodnevni dva dana ranije

----------


## Jolica30

Mene jos zanima dali neki lagani pritisak u maternici moze biti znak da se mrva implantirala ili moze biti pritisak od punkcije/stimulacije i svih lijekova koje trosim nakon transfera?

----------


## Ginger

Moze biti i jedno i drugo
Simptome trudnoce i pms je jako tesko razlikovati
Zapravo, nikad nisam skuzila razliku

----------


## Ovan

dobra vecer svima! citam vec satima ovaj podforum i uhvatila me zelja da vam se javim i prije svega zazelim svima puno srece! Citam puno pozitive i to bas veseli. Ova borba je uzasno teska, ali je svaki uspijeh puno sladji  :Heart: 
Ja sam danas 3 dt, transfer 3 dan. Bilo je 9 js, 5 se oplodilo, 2 vratili, 3 u slamci. Betu mislim raditi 13 dt, 06.04.
S obzirom da imamo 3 neuspjesna postupka i godine lagano sustizu  :Smile:  doktor ovaj put raspalio svim sredstvima. Prvo sam u prethodnom ciklusu imala nekakav scratching rodnice (nije dokazana metoda, ne moze odmoci, a navodno neka istrazivanja imaju pozitivne rezultate). Nakon transfera sam dobila Fragmin, iako iza sebe imam uspjesnu trudnocu bez slicnih ljekova...opet citam moze pomoc kod cirkulacije. Tako da se bockam i dalje, pokusavam odmarati, ali uz konstantno ludilo na poslu i neumornog petogodisnjaka  :utezi:  
Ja sam vecinu svojih simptoma proslog uspjesnog postupka zaboravila, a kako od danas imam lagane pms grceve morala sam doc procitat sta ima kod vas  :Grin:  staracka demencija  :Grin:

----------


## inika1

[QUOTE=inika1;2970853]Danas sam još primila injekciju decapeptyl-a
2 h nakon injekcije sam imala grčeve i žarenje...dolje  malo niže od pupka
E sad neznam dal je to nuspojava decapeptyl-a ili ….?
(Transfer je bio u četvrtak )



Jel tko imao nuspojave na decapeptyl primljen 4 dan od transfera ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

*Inika1* ja sam decapeptyl primala jedino kao supresiju, nikad nakon transfera, ali bi znao biti neugodan ako ga primjenim direktno iz frizidera. Zato ga uvijek zagrijem malo u rukama prije davanja inekcije. Inace nikakvih nuspojava...Jesi li ga sama sebi davala? Da ti nije proslo malo zraka?

----------


## inika1

> *Inika1* ja sam decapeptyl primala jedino kao supresiju, nikad nakon transfera, ali bi znao biti neugodan ako ga primjenim direktno iz frizidera. Zato ga uvijek zagrijem malo u rukama prije davanja inekcije. Inace nikakvih nuspojava...Jesi li ga sama sebi davala? Da ti nije proslo malo zraka?


Ma ne muž mi je med. teh i on mi je dao. Prošli cetvrtak je bio transfer, a jučer sam 2-h nakon injekcije decapeptyl-a bila bas napuhnuta dosta i imala grčeve i žarenje u maternici nekih 2-3 sata. Mislim nije konstantno bilo iste jačine . A čini mi je da je to prerano za implementaciju .

----------


## Ovan

Evo zasto nikad ne ctiam nuspojave  :Grin: 
Decapeptyl 
Najčešće nuspojave su glavobolja (27%), vaginalno krvarenje/mrljasto krvarenje (24%), bol u trbuhu (15%), upala na mjestu injekcije (12%) i mučnina (10%).
Mogu se javiti umjerene do jake navale vrućine i hiperhidroza no obično terapiju nije potrebno prekidati.
Neke nuspojave su tijekom terapije triptorelinom pokazale opći uzorak hipo-estrogenih smetnji povezanih s blokadom hipofiza-ovarij osovine, kao što su poremećaji sna, glavobolja, promjena raspoloženja,vulvovaginalna suhoća, dispareunija i sniženi libido.Tijekom terapije s Decapeptylom 0,1 mg/1 ml može se javiti bol u dojkama, spazam mišića, artralgija, povećanje težine, mučnina, bol u abdomenu, nelagoda u abdomenu, astenija i epizode zamućenog vida i poremećajavida.
Sve je tu https://mediately.co/hr/drugs/IdAmk6...ki#undesirable

----------


## glow

@Snelly, još 2 dana do UZV!! 
Jesi li i ti osijedila?...  :Wink:  
Dani, mi idu i brzo i sporo, al dobro je, pozitivica... <3

----------


## Jolica30

Meni je danas 8dt, jutros radila test i nista. Cekam jos u ponedjeljak betu ali ocito ni ovaj put nista  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

Jolica, zar nisi malo rano radila test?

----------


## pixxie

da, nije li to malo prerano za kućni test?
Probaj se ne opterečivati s time, čekaj betu pa ćeš znati 100%

----------


## biska

> Meni je danas 8dt, jutros radila test i nista. Cekam jos u ponedjeljak betu ali ocito ni ovaj put nista


Jolica, prerano je jos. Ako mozes, zaboravi testove i radije vadi betu u petak. Odmah ces znati na cemu si i neces imati laznih razocaranja.

----------


## Wannabemummy

Evo da se i ja prikljucim... Prvi put pisem, a profil vec neko vrijeme imam... Dosada borba sa tri IUI, dva ICSI-ja, jednim FET-om i evo 25.03. transfer prekrasne blastice - FET.  :Smile:  uvijek smo dobivali blastice i transferi uvijek 5.dnp.
Doktor je napisao da krv vadim 07.04., ja vec planirala raditi test u ponedjeljak, to je 9. dnt. Dosad sam radila testove uvijek 9.-10. dnt  betu vadila na dogovoreni datum...  Nazalost, bas svaki put je beta bila 0 
Sad opet ovo tesko cekanje...

----------


## Jolica30

Ma je da vjerojatno cure. Ma sinoc smo se mm i ja posvadali, jbg oboje smo pod pritiskom zbog toga svega i rekoh idem napravit test mozda se pojavi neka sjenica da me bar malo utjesi kad ono nist  :Sad:

----------


## Wannabemummy

Ipak bi i ja, ko sta su cure rekle, bila sigurna tek s vadjenjem krvi. Znam kako to ide

----------


## Maci

Jolica to ti je prerano za test...i nemojte svadjati, vazno je da budes sto opustenija...

----------


## Wannabemummy

Da, slažem se... ja se cijelo popodne borim s emocijama, al pokušavam se nekako uvjeriti da je 7. put sretni  :Smile: 
Jolica, samo polako, izvadi betu za par dana, teško je za čekati, al druge nema... stvarno se nadam da je prerano za test  :Love:

----------


## maritas

Mene je strah da ne ubrzam sa testom i razocaram se. Cak sam mislila cekati slijedeci vikend pa da tugujem daleko od posla. 
Transfer mi je bio prije 2 dana. Grudi su mi pocele rasti, a cijelo vrijeme imam neke leptirice u stomaku. To sa leptiricima sam imala vec jednom i bio je minus velik kao kuca.
Wannabemama pratit cu tvoje korake jer dan ispred mene  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

Curke probajte se opustiti i ne misliti previše o testovima i mogućem rezultatu. Kad dođe vrijeme doznat ćete na čemu ste. Držim fige da vam bete budu velike  :Heart:

----------


## inika1

Cure koje su od vas imale implementacijsko krvarenje nakon transfera možete napisati kakvo je bilo i na koji dan se dogodilo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## inika1

> Cure koje su od vas imale implementacijsko krvarenje nakon transfera možete napisati kakvo je bilo i na koji dan se dogodilo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Implantacijsko*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

evo i mene  prijavljujem transfer danas jedne lijepe blasrociste ( kazr dr.ekspandirane) .blagi je hiper prisutan dr je htjela da idemo na zamrzavanje zboh jako uvecanih jajnika i slobodne tekucine  ali nakon 2 pregleda i na moje inzistiranje ipak napravljen transfer. sutra moramo zvati da vidimo kako nam je hos jedan razvija , te da li ce biti zamrzavanje

----------


## Wannabemummy

Sad samo opušteno i čekati jednu finu beticu  :Smile:  
inika1, što se tiče implantacijskog krvarenja, ja ga nikad nisam imala, pa tako mi je uvijek i beta bila 0 na kraju... tako da stvarno ne znam, možda cure znaju kako bi to točno trebalo izgledati, iako po prijateljicama znam da to zna dosta varirati i količinski i vremenski  :Sad:

----------


## glow

> Cure koje su od vas imale implementacijsko krvarenje nakon transfera možete napisati kakvo je bilo i na koji dan se dogodilo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Po sjećanju 10.-14.dnt, jako tamna i suha (stara krv) je izlazila s ostacima utrića...

----------


## glow

Sretno svim čekalicama!!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Inka,ja sam ga imala. Poceo na dan vadjenja bete 12dnt tako da sam mislila da cu dobit mengu. To tamno smeckasto je trajalo 2-3 dana. I pojavljivalo se svaka dva tri tjedna po 2-3 dana. Sve do negdje 8tt. Nije bilo hematoma.

----------


## maritas

Meni polako nestaju simptomi. Samo prekjucer navecer su mi grudi bile tvrde. Sad su sve manje i potpuno mekse. Niti leptirice ne osjetim vise. 
Bas se praznjikavo osjecam. Strah me nadati se. Još 5 dana do testa

----------


## inika1

> Meni polako nestaju simptomi. Samo prekjucer navecer su mi grudi bile tvrde. Sad su sve manje i potpuno mekse. Niti leptirice ne osjetim vise. 
> Bas se praznjikavo osjecam. Strah me nadati se. Još 5 dana do testa


Koji ti je dan od transfera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## inika1

Nakon punkcije dobila sam booster brevactid 1500
Transfer je bio prošli cet 23.03.
Prvih par dana sam imala povremena probadanja i bol u leđima . 
-Ovaj pon (4dnt ako se dan transfera računa kao nulti)27.03.sam dobila injekciju decapetyla i par sati poslje me fakat dosta probadalo u maternici ,bila sam dosta napuhana i leđa su me boljela ... ali popodne je krenulo na bolje 
-5. I  6. dnt se napuhnutost smanjila a povremeno imam probadanja ispod pupka niže i grudi su malo osjetljive , leđa me ne bole  
Današnji 7.dnt je počeo isto ko i jučer 
E sad za dalje ne znam kako bude .....
A trošim još i utrogestan 3*2, estrofem 3x1 i aspirin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

> Koji ti je dan od transfera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tek 4-i. u nedjelju je bio transfer 5-o dnevne blastociste

----------


## Marijaxy

Maritas, u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## maritas

> Maritas, u kojoj si klinici?


rijeka. prvi postupak. ivf jer sam stara

----------


## Wannabemummy

Onda nas ima tri koje otprilike u isto vrijeme trebamo docekati betu, nadam se neki veliki fini broj

----------


## Wannabemummy

> tek 4-i. u nedjelju je bio transfer 5-o dnevne blastociste


Meni blastica vraćena u Zagrebu, u subotu

----------


## iva777

> Onda nas ima tri koje otprilike u isto vrijeme trebamo docekati betu, nadam se neki veliki fini broj


Potpisujem[emoji7]

----------


## Lenich

Evo curke da se i ja predbiljezim za 4.4.i vadenje bete. Drzim vam svima fige i nadam se visokim betama!!!!

----------


## inika1

> Evo curke da se i ja predbiljezim za 4.4.i vadenje bete. Drzim vam svima fige i nadam se visokim betama!!!!


Kakve simptome imaš?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Kakve simptome imaš?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mene zanima, ja u komadima... Glava, donji dio ledja, jajnici...

----------


## Jolica30

Cure kad vadite betu? Ja u ponedjeljak 3.4 uffff

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Cure kad vadite betu? Ja u ponedjeljak 3.4 uffff



Ja u petak 07.04., 13. dnt... imaš ikakvih simptoma?

----------


## inika1

Cure jeste primile kakve boostere nakon punkcije i transfera ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Cure jeste primile kakve boostere nakon punkcije i transfera ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meni je bio FET, ništa od boostera nisam primila, niti u jednom postupku dosad... Uzimam Utrogestan 3x2, Fragmin 5000, Decortin 10mg dnevno, Estrofem 3x1...

----------


## Jolica30

Nikad nisam primala nikakve boostere, sad uzimam utrogestan 3x2, decortin 10mg dnevno, aspirin,folnu. U pravilu od 3dt imam stalno prisutan neki pritisak u maternici a sad nemam pojma dali bi to bio ikakav simptom obzirom da trudnoću niti pozitivnu betu nisam nikad dočekala.

----------


## iva777

moja beta je 11.4.  i ja isto nikad nisam primila boostere, trenutno sam na estrofemu i crinone gel.i to je to . meni je jucer navecer nakon transfera takvo jako probadanje i danas popodne ali to pripisujem uvecanim jajnicima. ma tim simptomim ne vjerujem nista.prvi postupak svi moguci simptomi nista .drugi postupak nikakvi i opet nista. uf, meni najgore pada sto na nista nemogu utjecati

----------


## Lenich

Dole me malo malo nesto probada, stalno moram piskiti,pritisak na mjehur.. sad da li je to od lijekova ili se mrva primila, ne znam. Vi? Kakvi su vasi simptomi?

----------


## maritas

vi imate svakakve simptome. meni samo malo vece grudi.
bile su jednu vecer tvrde i to proslo.
samo crinone uzimam.
sluzbeno trebam vaditi betu tek oko 10-og.
imam hrpicu kineskih testova. ne znam kad da krenem sa njima. cekati cu vaše bete. ako izdrzim. najgore mi je na poslu. 
jolica jesi ti i danas piskila?
sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Joj nisam više ništ. Najradije nebi ni betu vadila nego živjela u uvjerenju da sam trudnica :D

----------


## maritas

> Joj nisam više ništ. Najradije nebi ni betu vadila nego živjela u uvjerenju da sam trudnica :D


kuzim te. ja sam malo tuzna jer nemam vise simptoma. poslije transfera sam bila umorna. sad mogu pomaknuti planinu. sad se trudim smiriti.

----------


## Jolica30

Joj i ja a sto je ponedjeljak blize to mi je teze. Nadam se da ovaj put necu ugledat nulu.

----------


## pixxie

to čekanje bete je najgore, dva tjedna kao dvije godine. držim fige cure da bete budu velike  :Heart:

----------


## Wannabemummy

Ja sam odlučila u ponedjeljak krenut sa testovima... do petka ih potrošiti par i onda vađenje bete... a dotad... triba priživit ove "simptome", za koje ne znan više jesan ih umislila ili su pravi...

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Joj nisam više ništ. Najradije nebi ni betu vadila nego živjela u uvjerenju da sam trudnica :D


Jolica, oprosti, nevezano za temu, kako si stavila ovo nabrajanje postupaka, ja nikako da to stavim...

----------


## snelly85

U postavkama imas opciju sa lijeve strane moj profil,uredi potpis.Kliknes na to i pises ....   :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Meni je danas 11dt 6stanicnog embrija, jutros radila test i minus. Mislim da se i primilo da bi danas test vec pokazao nesto zar ne?

----------


## iva777

Jolica pricekaj betu ! Mozda je bila kasnija implantacija.

----------


## biska

Jolica, izvadi betu odmah u ponedjeljak ako ti je tesko cekati, ali nemoj se testicima muciti.
Kako se osjecas, imate kakvih planova za vikend?

----------


## Jolica30

Biska kod mene prava drama. Pojavila mi se i krv, za mengu mi je jos rano, trebala bi tek za 8 dana. Nije jako krvarenje ali ga ima. Sad cekam doktora da me nazove. Do ponedjeljka betu vise nemogu nigdje izvaditi. Neznam jedino dali on moze sta vidjeti vec na uzv da ga pitam?

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Biska kod mene prava drama. Pojavila mi se i krv, za mengu mi je jos rano, trebala bi tek za 8 dana. Nije jako krvarenje ali ga ima. Sad cekam doktora da me nazove. Do ponedjeljka betu vise nemogu nigdje izvaditi. Neznam jedino dali on moze sta vidjeti vec na uzv da ga pitam?


Rano je za uzv jos, postoji mogućnost kasnije implantacije... Nadam se da je to  implantacijska krv

----------


## biska

Jolica, mislim da je rano za uzv. Umiri se koliko mozes obzirom na okolnosti i poslusaj doktora. Drzi se!

----------


## klamerica

> Biska kod mene prava drama. Pojavila mi se i krv, za mengu mi je jos rano, trebala bi tek za 8 dana. Nije jako krvarenje ali ga ima. Sad cekam doktora da me nazove. Do ponedjeljka betu vise nemogu nigdje izvaditi. Neznam jedino dali on moze sta vidjeti vec na uzv da ga pitam?


Slučajno sam došla na forum da vidim dal ima što novoga. Joj moja Jolice, baš mi je žao zbog negativnog testića. Ali... nada umire posljednja. Moj test je bio negativan, a beta pozitivna. Želim ti sreću do neba! Drž se!

----------


## Jolica30

Je da klamerica al krenula je i krv. Ne jako ali....no dr kaze nastavit terapiju do bete u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Mamiblue

Pozdrav cure, da vam se pridruzim. Ja sam isto betocekalica.  Danas mi je 6 dana od transfera, 3 dan su vraćene 2 osmostanicne. Od simptoma nemam ništa samo malo osjetljive cicke. Sad one mi tako znaju biti ili prije stvari ili je možda od utrica, a ko zna možda je i ovaj put drugi razlog.  :Smile:  betu bi trebala za tjedan dana izvadit

----------


## Jolica30

Zenske ima li smisla nastaviti cijeli vikend sa terapijom ako se krvarenje pojacava? Doktor je rekao da do ponedjeljka uzimam a ja nisam pametna. Betu mogu izvadit tek toliko da se vidi nula u ponedjeljak?

----------


## glow

Bok cure, uzv smo dočekali i vijesti su dobre. Imamo gestacijsku vrećicu, plod uredan i kuca nam srčeko!!! ❤❤❤❤
Jedva suspregnula suze.
@snelly85 javi nam se s vijestima  :Smile: 

Čekalice drage, najgora je znam, ta neizvjesnost. Ali, vrijeme uvijek ide i nastojte biti mirne i opuštati se. 
Jolice i ja sam danas nakon 3 pozitivne bete, zastala pred ordinacijom od straha. A onda opet rekoh idemo, samo pozitivno!! 
Želim vam od srca, najljepše ishode i rezultate!! ❤

----------


## glow

> U postavkama imas opciju sa lijeve strane moj profil,uredi potpis.Kliknes na to i pises ....


Snelly tek sad vidom potpis, ajme kako mi je drago!
I meni i tebi je danas 6t+0 - čestitam nam na ❤❤

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Pozdrav cure, da vam se pridruzim. Ja sam isto betocekalica.  Danas mi je 6 dana od transfera, 3 dan su vraćene 2 osmostanicne. Od simptoma nemam ništa samo malo osjetljive cicke. Sad one mi tako znaju biti ili prije stvari ili je možda od utrica, a ko zna možda je i ovaj put drugi razlog.  betu bi trebala za tjedan dana izvadit


Opa, nama je isto 6. dnt, jedino sta je bila blastica

----------


## Mamiblue

> Opa, nama je isto 6. dnt, jedino sta je bila blastica


Imaš ti kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Imaš ti kakvih simptoma?


Glavobolja, probada me doli oko jajnika i boli me donji dio ledja... I to vec tri dana... E sad, jel' to zbog estrogena, utrogestana, fragmina, decortina... Ti?

----------


## Jolica30

Jolice i ja sam danas nakon 3 pozitivne bete, zastala pred ordinacijom od straha. A onda opet rekoh idemo, samo pozitivno!! 
Želim vam od srca, najljepše ishode i rezultate!! ❤[/QUOTE]


Eh glow kad bi ja bar mogla zastati pred ordinacijom jer idem cuti i vidjeti svoju bebu. Nazalost kod mene nema tog scenarija jer je menga krenula i ja idem samo izvadit betu eto da mogu i sluzbeno javiti dr da je negativna.

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Jolice i ja sam danas nakon 3 pozitivne bete, zastala pred ordinacijom od straha. A onda opet rekoh idemo, samo pozitivno!! 
> Želim vam od srca, najljepše ishode i rezultate!! ❤



Eh glow kad bi ja bar mogla zastati pred ordinacijom jer idem cuti i vidjeti svoju bebu. Nazalost kod mene nema tog scenarija jer je menga krenula i ja idem samo izvadit betu eto da mogu i sluzbeno javiti dr da je negativna.[/QUOTE]

Jolica, uzasno mi je žao

----------


## iva777

Jolica nastavi sa terapijom i pricekaj ponedjeljak po uputi doktora. znam da ti je uzasno tesko , ista stvar je meni svaki put , ali to nam je jedini put do uspjeha!

----------


## pixxie

> Zenske ima li smisla nastaviti cijeli vikend sa terapijom ako se krvarenje pojacava? Doktor je rekao da do ponedjeljka uzimam a ja nisam pametna. Betu mogu izvadit tek toliko da se vidi nula u ponedjeljak?


ako je doktor rekao, možda ga je najbolje poslušati. nastavi uzimati, za svaki slučaj. a betu uvijek možeš izvaditi u nekoj privatnoj klinici uz plaćanje, naravno.

----------


## maritas

Glow cestitam  :Smile:  koji si tocno dan i koji dan si imala transfer?
Jolice, budi hrabra jos malo. Mozda malo vise ultragestana dobro dodje tijelu. Barem ja mislim da meni treba. Sad mi je zao da nisam sa njima krenula odmah iza punkcije da pripremim tijelo.
Ja prijavljujem simptom. Malo prije sam isla pisat i vidjela krv u gacicama. Kako nisam upalila svijetlo u kupaonici nego je bio polumrak, nisam vidjela koje je boje. U prvi tren sam se razveselila kad sam vidjela krv. Sad imam malo grceva. Danas sam imala malo naporniji dan, malo stresa, malo kupovine gdje sam stavljala stvari u kosaru, ali i nisam nosila do auta. Mozda sam trebala poslije posla na kauc

----------


## maritas

P.s. da ne biste mislili da ne mijenjam gacice :D. Treba mi samo koja minuta vise da se psihicki primpremim, pa idem vidjeti boju

----------


## Wannabemummy

> P.s. da ne biste mislili da ne mijenjam gacice :D. Treba mi samo koja minuta vise da se psihicki primpremim, pa idem vidjeti boju


Ajde, samo smireno, najgore si već prošla, sad može biti samo bolje  :Heart:

----------


## glow

Hvala maritas!  :Smile:  
6t+0 je danas trudnoća točno.
3.3. je bio transfer 8 staničnog 3- dnevnog embrija.
Prirodni ciklus ovaj put (jer se nešto vremenski skompliciralo za stimulaciju). 
Sretno!!

----------


## glow

Jolice, jako mi je žao.
Jedino, možda poslušati što ti dr kaže za terapiju pa onda kako dragi Bog da.

----------


## glow

Maritas mani se stresa s posls, bilo kakvog dizanja, ovo je najosjetljivije razdoblje. Sretno!!

----------


## maritas

Sto je tu je. Sastanak nisam mogla izbijeci. I da sam ostala kuci bilo bi mi stresno cekati rezultate sa sastanka. Od teskoga sam u nabavci uzela jedino veci jar za sudje. I 1 kg je pretesko? Meni izgleda otvoriti i zatvoriti vrata od auta još teže od toga. 
I dalje sitno krvarim. I na crinone aplikatoru vidjela krv. Da se javim sutra u bolnicu? Vikend je pa ne mogu kod ginekologa

----------


## iva777

maritas, koji si dan transfera?

----------


## maritas

Danas 5—i, 5—o dnevnog embrija.

----------


## iva777

moguce da je implantacijsko krvarenje? meni je 2 dan - 5dnevni. samo laganini ovih dana , lagana setnja , koliko god mozes odmaraj. drzim fige da je implantacijsko i da ces nas sve obradovati uskoro sa lijepom brojkom  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Cure, nemojte prekidati terapiju prije bete! Ako je krvarenje jace, utrogestano se mogu uzimati oralno ili se mogu zamijeniti duphastonom, a beta se moze izvaditi ranije.
Ima ovdje na forumu hrpaaaa primjera krvarenja (i to nekih i jako jakih, slapova do koljena), a rodile se lijepe zdrave bebice.

Inace i ja vam se pridruzujem, u srijedu bio transfer jedne 10stanicne mrve  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Bubekice odlicno <3
Nek je sa srecom  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Cure hvala na ohrabljenju  :Smile: 
Divne ste!
Lijepo spavajte nocas

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Cure hvala na ohrabljenju 
> Divne ste!
> Lijepo spavajte nocas


Laku noć cure  :Kiss:  
nadajmo se najboljem sve skupa  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Glavobolja, probada me doli oko jajnika i boli me donji dio ledja... I to vec tri dana... E sad, jel' to zbog estrogena, utrogestana, fragmina, decortina... Ti?


Pa ništa posebno. Cicke su mi dosta osjetljive i lagano bolne (ali tako mi znaju bit u pms-u), tu i tamo me doli zicne, ništa strašno i jedino šta sam danas imala temperaturu  (37.5) al ni to ne mora bit povezano. Stalno osluskujem tjelo, gledam jesu li mi slučajno krvne žile iskočile po cicama , i tako te simptome  koje cure znaju imat ako im se primi. Al kod mene eto ništa nije drugačije kao u pmsu pa se bojim da ništa od ovoga  :Sad:

----------


## Lenich

:Zaljubljen:  Cure ja danas ujutro napravila test i dobila +
Nisam mogla vjerovati, znam da je jos rano, danas mi je 9dnt. Koja sreca!!!!

----------


## inika1

> Cure ja danas ujutro napravila test i dobila +
> Nisam mogla vjerovati, znam da je jos rano, danas mi je 9dnt. Koja sreca!!!!


Čestitam [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
Jesi imala kakve simptome ? 5 ili 3 dnevni embriji? 
Jesi primila kakve boostere nakon transfera?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

inika prekrasna vijest!! :D

----------


## iva777

krivo sam postala , ali sigurna sam da inika i tebe ceka + ko kuca! Lenich cestitam ! 
bubekica dobro nam dosla

----------


## Lenich

3 dnevni 8 stanicni embrij. Pristisak nekakav dole, stalno piskiti i bolne cike. Sad cekam pon da napravim betu.  :Wink:

----------


## snelly85

Lenich,cestitam <3
Betavce sigurno biti veeeellllika  :Smile: 
Javljaj novosti  :Smile:

----------


## Lenich

> Lenich,cestitam <3
> Betavce sigurno biti veeeellllika 
> Javljaj novosti



Hocu, hvala!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## maritas

Cestitam lenich!
Ja sam imala jutros vise kao neki ugrusak krvi, sto nije dobro. Probala sam piskiti test i tako ga vidjela. Test naravno negativan.
Covjek bi pomislio da je kad si sam dajes injekcije najgore, ali ovo cekanje je za izluditi. 
Biti cu danas cijeli dan u krevetu, mozda se smiri

----------


## Lenich

Slazem se s vama, to cekanje, slusanje tijela pa onda simptomi, nije lako nikako. Barem sam ja stalno na oprezu i u nekakvom strahu... drzim vam fige i svima vam od srca zelim velike bete!

----------


## glow

Jeeeeej! Lenich, čestitke za plus uživaj u najljepšem osjećaju na svijetu  :Smile: 
Navijamo za lijepu betu, bude naravno!!

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Slazem se s vama, to cekanje, slusanje tijela pa onda simptomi, nije lako nikako. Barem sam ja stalno na oprezu i u nekakvom strahu... drzim vam fige i svima vam od srca zelim velike bete!


Aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Cestitam!!!! Neka beta bude velika!

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali ste isle svejedno vaditi betu iako je menga krenula? Kod mene vise nema sumnje jer imam bas izljeve dosta i dr je rekao u tom slucaju prestati sa terapijom ali me zanima dali svejedno moram i betu izvaditi da imaju i papirnati dokaz da je nula?

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Cure dali ste isle svejedno vaditi betu iako je menga krenula? Kod mene vise nema sumnje jer imam bas izljeve dosta i dr je rekao u tom slucaju prestati sa terapijom ali me zanima dali svejedno moram i betu izvaditi da imaju i papirnati dokaz da je nula?


Ja nikad nakon dobivanja vještice menge...

----------


## bubekica

> Cure dali ste isle svejedno vaditi betu iako je menga krenula? Kod mene vise nema sumnje jer imam bas izljeve dosta i dr je rekao u tom slucaju prestati sa terapijom ali me zanima dali svejedno moram i betu izvaditi da imaju i papirnati dokaz da je nula?


Ja sam uvijek vadila betu, iako sam svaki put procurila prije vadjenja. Cim bih krenula krvariti napravila bih test da znam na cemu sam i cim prije potvrdila betom da zavrsim pricu.

----------


## iva777

i ja sam uvijek vadila betu cisto da sve potvrdim.

----------


## Jolica30

Ok hvala cure, onda nema druge nego u ponedjeljak ipak izvaditi betu.

----------


## maritas

Jolice zao mi je.
Postavljas pitanje koje bi i ja jer se nalazimo u slicnoj situaciji. 
Od srca se nadam da je ovo zadnji put da cemo se rastuziti u nasoj borbi za postati roditeljima

----------


## Jolica30

Maritas i kod tebe krenula menga ili? Kod mene danas nema uopće sumnje jer curi ko ludo.  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## biska

Jako mi je zao Jolica  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je Jolice  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> Cure dali ste isle svejedno vaditi betu iako je menga krenula? Kod mene vise nema sumnje jer imam bas izljeve dosta i dr je rekao u tom slucaju prestati sa terapijom ali me zanima dali svejedno moram i betu izvaditi da imaju i papirnati dokaz da je nula?


Jolice zao mi je
da, to u 99,9% slucajeva znaci da je kraj
ja sam imala srecu biti onaj 0,01%
krenula menga, izvadila betu 11dnt blastica -14
prekinula terapiju, jer je kao biokemijska
4 dana kasnije, nakon obilne menstruacije, vadila opet da potvrdim da je pala na nulu
kad ono - narasla
i eto, uz hrpu krvarenja i poslije toga, uz veliki hematom i strogo mirovanje - moja curka na jesen krece u skolu

ne zelim buditi lazne nade, jer, u vecini slucajeva to je kraj
ali zbog izuzetaka, iako jako rijetkih, ja ipak svima savjetujem izvaditi betu i uz krvarenje

----------


## maritas

Krenula  :Sad: 
Ginger, bas lijepa prica. Steta da nije cesce tako

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala cure. Ginger ja idem svakako u ponedjeljak izvaditi betu da mogu završiti i sa ovom pričom. Terapiju sam danas prestala trošiti jer je doktor rekao da ako krene baš jako krvarenje prestanem. Ne očekujem da ću ja biti u tih 0.01% nisam ja te sreće  :Sad:  . A trebala je to biti jedna božićna beba da nas razveseli za 10 god. braka  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## snelly85

Jolica zao mi je,nemas pojma koliko

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica i Iva777 sretno od svega srca!!!!!

----------


## akk

Pozdrav svima.
Eto ipak nakon sve drame,drugog ikad pozitivnog testa,i prve ikad velike i rastuće bete ništa od trudnoće. Nema ploda. Kad se poveselis vec svemu eto nažalost ništa.
Sad cekanje krvarenja ili najgori scenarij slijedeci tjedan kiretraza.
Sretno svima od srca!!!

----------


## Wannabemummy

Jutros, 8. dnt, test negativan... Ponovit cemo sutra opet...

----------


## iva777

> Bubekica i Iva777 sretno od svega srca!!!!!


ljube draga hvala ti !  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Jolica , maritas , cure zao mi je ! 
akk nisam u toku , sto se dogodilo??
wannabemummy, ponovi test i cekaj betu, nadam se da ce iznenaditi ! 
kod mene standard , ni  S od simptoma osim sto svi imamo od progesteron . 4dpt - lagano brojim do prvog testa. 
kako nastojim bit realna, ukoliko ne uspije ovaj put , mogu u Fet vec sljedeci ciklus ili?

----------


## JUHU

> Cure ja danas ujutro napravila test i dobila +
> Nisam mogla vjerovati, znam da je jos rano, danas mi je 9dnt. Koja sreca!!!!


Lenich pa to je superrrr čestitam ti od srca.

----------


## akk

> Jolica , maritas , cure zao mi je ! 
> akk nisam u toku , sto se dogodilo??
> wannabemummy, ponovi test i cekaj betu, nadam se da ce iznenaditi ! 
> kod mene standard , ni  S od simptoma osim sto svi imamo od progesteron . 4dpt - lagano brojim do prvog testa. 
> kako nastojim bit realna, ukoliko ne uspije ovaj put , mogu u Fet vec sljedeci ciklus ili?


1.3. FET.  6.3.-11.3. obilno krvarenje, 14.3. pozitivan test, 15.3. beta oko 360, 17.3. beta 866, 31.3. uzv nema ploda.
Blastocista sa najvisim ocjenama.
Jos je jedna smrznuta. I to ce nam najvjerojatnije biti zadnji pokusaj.

----------


## Lenich

> Lenich pa to je superrrr čestitam ti od srca.


Hvala ti draga, sutra vadim betu, nadam se da ce sve biti dobro! Kak se ti drzis, nisam te cugo cula...  :Wink:

----------


## JUHU

> Hvala ti draga, sutra vadim betu, nadam se da ce sve biti dobro! Kak se ti drzis, nisam te cugo cula...


Ma bit ce sve ok, ja dam ok, imala sam punkciju u srijedu dobili tri js biolog nam javio da su se sve tri oplodile i da se pravilno dijele sutra mi je transfer blastociste pa se sad samo nadam da ce sutra sve biti ok.

----------


## Lenich

:Very Happy: Pa to je super!!!! Ti imas i smrzlica jednog onda. Bravo! Sad samo polako, od sutra si trudnica.  :Smile:

----------


## Ovan

Akk drzi se!
Od negative bete jedino gore je pozitivna  pa takav ishod  :Sad: 
Meni je danas 9dnt i od simptoma mi je najgore sto jucer i danas jedva ista mogu obavit,  samo sam u horizontali. Dobila sam 4 cm u stomaku, ako mi je mjehur pun onda jedva hodam od pritiska, a ne mogu napravit 10 stepenica bez da ostanem bez zraka,  ko 9. mjesec trudnoce. Mislim da bi moglo bit u pitanju hiper, jer je slicno bilo u obe zadnje pune stimulacije. Vidit cu razvoj sljedećih par dana, ali sam betu mislila 06.04.(13dnt), tako da mogu ponovit u subotu 08.04. 
Drzite se jos par dana, pa imamo puno beta na redu  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Jutros, 8. dnt, test negativan... Ponovit cemo sutra opet...


Ma ja mislim da je još rano za test..mozda da pričekas bar 10 dan...ima li kakvih novih simptoma? Kod mene baš ništa osim nervoze, šta može bit i pms :/

----------


## Mamiblue

Mala nadopuna...temperatura mi je j dalje prisutna, danas čak 37,6. Jel moguće da je to od utrica?

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Ma ja mislim da je još rano za test..mozda da pričekas bar 10 dan...ima li kakvih novih simptoma? Kod mene baš ništa osim nervoze, šta može bit i pms :/


Ponovit ću vjerojatno  i sutra i prekosutra, ne mogu ja izdržati bez testova... Od simptoma ništa novo, i dalje boli donji dio leđa i glava... ostalo sve kao da se ništa ne događa, nikakve promjene na sisama, ni ikakvo krvarenje... ama baš ništa... ubija me ovo čekanje i sama sebi govorin uvik da te testove ne triba raditi, a na kraju krenen uvik od 8. dnt...
A za nervozu da ne govorin, osobito nakon današnjeg testa... sve mi je u glavi propalo, koliko muke i truda, a da opet ne uspije  :Sad:

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Jolica , maritas , cure zao mi je ! 
> akk nisam u toku , sto se dogodilo??
> wannabemummy, ponovi test i cekaj betu, nadam se da ce iznenaditi ! 
> kod mene standard , ni  S od simptoma osim sto svi imamo od progesteron . 4dpt - lagano brojim do prvog testa. 
> kako nastojim bit realna, ukoliko ne uspije ovaj put , mogu u Fet vec sljedeci ciklus ili?


Nama su rekli da se u FET može odmah sljedeći mjesec, nakon šta smo bili na ICSI-ju  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

mamiblue,  i meni je uvijek takva temperatura od utrica .
wannabemummy hvala za info! 
drzim fige za + 
akk zaista mi je zao, drzim fige za eskimica !

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Cure imam nevjerojate simptome pms-a .takva tupa bol u trbuha sa povremenim probadanjem , kao da cu dobit svaki cas.A podocnjaci , nikad ovakvi. (.)(.) vece za 2 broja nemogu ih niti pogledati koliko bole.
prosi put sam imala simptome pms 9dpt i dobila m pod utricima.
uf danas mi nije dan !! sta nam rade ovi hormoni ajme ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Wannabemummy

Jutros, 9. dnt test je opet negativan, nikakve sjene, ni blijede linije, pomirili smo se s činjenicom da opet nije uspilo... Nabavili smo testova koliko nema prosječna ljekarna... 
Još par dana pa ćemo potvrdit betom... i to je to...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Ja cekam betu da potvrdimo da je to to. " ljubazna " teta u labosu mi rekla da ce nalaz biti sutra hahaha. A ja se nemam snage prepucavati. Mozda mozda mi ga uspije rodakinja danas podici ali prije 20h nista.

----------


## Wannabemummy

> Ja cekam betu da potvrdimo da je to to. " ljubazna " teta u labosu mi rekla da ce nalaz biti sutra hahaha. A ja se nemam snage prepucavati. Mozda mozda mi ga uspije rodakinja danas podici ali prije 20h nista.


Stvarno mi je užasno ža Jolice  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pixxie

> Ja cekam betu da potvrdimo da je to to. " ljubazna " teta u labosu mi rekla da ce nalaz biti sutra hahaha. A ja se nemam snage prepucavati. Mozda mozda mi ga uspije rodakinja danas podici ali prije 20h nista.


o zaboga, kao sol na ranu  :Sad: 
žao mi je

----------


## iva777

Jolica bas mi je zao  :Sad:  


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lenich

Moja beta na 11 dnt iznosi 170,40.
Ovo je kao san! Najljepsi osjecaj na svijetu!

----------


## biska

Lenich, krasna beta!
Cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Lenich čestitam !!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JUHU

> Moja beta na 11 dnt iznosi 170,40.
> Ovo je kao san! Najljepsi osjecaj na svijetu!


Lenich čestitam od srca ❤ 
Drage moje evo od danas sam čuvalica dvije prekrasne blastociste. Od tri jajne stanice sve tri su se oplodile, jedna je stala a ove dvije smo prije par sati varili. Prekrasan osjećaj sad samo treba izdržati do 18.4

----------


## iva777

Juhu, bravo !  :Klap:  želim da ti vrijeme što prije prođe i da bude velika  beta !
Meni i danas izraženi pms simptomi, napuhan trbuh više nego svih dana , danas otišla na posao , ništa ne mogu obući sve me stišće  :Shock:  .vagala sam se , dobila sam 3 kg 
Cure, neznam kako vama ali meni je ten koma , sve se ljušti i kao da mi je puno lice smeđih mrlja , strašno.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
A spava mi se , ali stalno ... spavam popodne i onda navečer zaspem bez problema .

----------


## Ovan

Lenich cestitke!!!  Nadam se da ce krenit vlakic pozitivnih ovaj tjedan  :Smile: 
Juhu sretno s cuvanjem, brzo ce to proc.
Iva mene strah stat na vagu,  dobila sam 4 cm u stomaku. Mene samo tjesi da to mozda i nije los simptom...Koza mi je isto katastrofa,  stalno mazem ruke i lice, ali nista ne pomaze. Od hrane samo tamanim kiselo. Prije sam zivila na kavi i slatkom,  sad to ne mogu ni pogledat.

----------


## iva777

> Lenich cestitke!!!  Nadam se da ce krenit vlakic pozitivnih ovaj tjedan 
> Juhu sretno s cuvanjem, brzo ce to proc.
> Iva mene strah stat na vagu,  dobila sam 4 cm u stomaku. Mene samo tjesi da to mozda i nije los simptom...Koza mi je isto katastrofa,  stalno mazem ruke i lice, ali nista ne pomaze. Od hrane samo tamanim kiselo. Prije sam zivila na kavi i slatkom,  sad to ne mogu ni pogledat.



E i ja po kiselom , kiseli krastavci , cikla, aceto... samo daj  :Laughing: 
 Kao da nisam sva svoja ovih dana, kroz koji dan radim test pa što bude bude.  :Coffee:

----------


## Lenich

:grouphug:  Hvala vam! Prekosutra ponavljamo i nadamo se lijepom duplanju. Sretno svima...

----------


## Mamiblue

Ej cure, meni danas totalno čudan dan, 9 dan nakon et...jutros na papiru nakon piskenja tragovi krvi smedi, popodne na papiru svježa krv, dok mi je na ulosku samo trag smedjeg...vec sam se pomirila da stvari stižu qa sad me ovo zbunilo. Nadam se da je implatacijsko al ipak mislim da stiže glupa menga  :Sad:

----------


## JUHU

> Ej cure, meni danas totalno čudan dan, 9 dan nakon et...jutros na papiru nakon piskenja tragovi krvi smedi, popodne na papiru svježa krv, dok mi je na ulosku samo trag smedjeg...vec sam se pomirila da stvari stižu qa sad me ovo zbunilo. Nadam se da je implatacijsko al ipak mislim da stiže glupa menga


Draga mozda je ipak implantacijsko, nemoj gubiti nadu.

----------


## iva777

Mamiblue, kako je danas? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

> Mamiblue, kako je danas? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Jutros samo malo smedkasto na papiru

----------


## pixxie

> Jutros samo malo smedkasto na papiru


dok nije pravo krvarenje, kao kod menge ništa se ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## Jolica30

Danas i sluzbeno moja beta nula  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

Jolica , zao mi je jako,  :Sad:  odtuguj, odmori, pa u nove pobjede!

----------


## Marijaxy

Jolice, znam da je teško. Ali ti si borac. Daj si vremena, pa kad se osjetiš spremnom, u nove borbe.

----------


## JUHU

> Danas i sluzbeno moja beta nula


Jolica30 Žao mi je! Drži se

----------


## Ovan

Jolica30  :grouphug:  drzi se, zelim ti puno snage za nove borbe! 

Je li jos netko radio betu danas? Mene hvata opaka nervoza pred betu...
Jedno pitanje, kada idete u postupke da li govorite uzim clanovima obitelji i najboljim prijateljima da ste u postupcima? Ja sam ovaj put poprilicno smanjila broj ljudi koji su upoznati, nekako mi jos teze padne kad moram svima govorit negativni rezultat  :Sad:

----------


## JUHU

> Jolica30  drzi se, zelim ti puno snage za nove borbe! 
> 
> Je li jos netko radio betu danas? Mene hvata opaka nervoza pred betu...
> Jedno pitanje, kada idete u postupke da li govorite uzim clanovima obitelji i najboljim prijateljima da ste u postupcima? Ja sam ovaj put poprilicno smanjila broj ljudi koji su upoznati, nekako mi jos teze padne kad moram svima govorit negativni rezultat


Kad vadis betu? Kako se osjecas, Dali imas kakvih simptoma? Ja sam rekla svojim roditeljima, I par prijatelja zna i to je to, nisam htjela govoriti svima jer nezelim da me non stop netko nesto pita, I ako neuspoje onda bi mi Jos teze palo svima govoriti negativan rezultat.

----------


## iva777

ovan, i ja sam nervozna , beta mi je tek u ponedjeljak a vec ludim kupila sam danas test mislila sam ujutro jedan , ali pokusat cu se suzdrzati ! prvi postupak sam shvatila da sto manje ljudi zna to bolje pa sam to sljedece postupke ogranicila na nekoliko ljudi.a i to mi je previse , moze ruzno zvucati ali bilo bi mi najjednostavnije da to znamo samo mm i ja.
danas iz mene isijava takva negativa , svi me nerviraju, ako me jos netko od mojih pita kako sam mislilm da cu vriiisnuuuti !! neznam kako vi cure , ali ovaj postupak  mi pase samoca i da se dobro isplacem bar 2 puta dnevno    :Sad: (

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Danas mi je 11dnt, tako da sam betu mislila raditi u cetvrtak (ako bude potrebno da mogu ponoviti u subotu). 
Do jucer (zadnja 3 dana) sam tesko hodala i bas sam imala osjecaj kao da krece lagani hiper, medjutim od danas je sve nekako puno bolje i to me malo deprimiralo, jer sam mislila ako je hiper onda beta raste...Imala sam dvije biokemijske pa me strah opet slicnog scenarija. Od simptoma nista posebno, osim totalne promjene u ukusu prema hrani i cesce na wc. I naravno, stomak mi je ko 20tt. 
Meni je malo tez kriti postupak, jer svi smo dosta povezani i kroz kucu je ko na kolodvoru pa je tesko objasnit mirovanje i slicno, ali da mogu i ja bi da samo nas dvoje znamo.

----------


## iva777

Sve ce proci , moram se hitno vratiti u normalu  majke mi se ne prepoznajem. imam srecu da je mm pun razumijevanja i zaista je moj stup oslonac ! 
Ovan - navijam za veliku betu  :Smile: ))

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lenich

> Sve ce proci , moram se hitno vratiti u normalu  majke mi se ne prepoznajem. imam srecu da je mm pun razumijevanja i zaista je moj stup oslonac ! 
> Ovan - navijam za veliku betu ))
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk



Iva tak je i meni bilo. Svi su mi isli na zivce, nervozna i placljiva, sama sebi s se cudila! Jedan dan sam dobro, drugi dan koma.

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo da i ja prijavom, danas isto ima smedkastih tragova na papiru ali manje nego jučer

----------


## iva777

> Evo da i ja prijavom, danas isto ima smedkastih tragova na papiru ali manje nego jučer


Mamiblue drzim fige da sve dobro prodje! 
kod mene nista novih simptoma  :Sad:  
Mebi je najgore od svega sto na nista ne mogu utjecati. 
danas ujutto sam bila u takvom iskusenju da napravim test i hocu necu napravim .kakav baksuz naravno da je minus ko kuca!  :Sad: ( a sta si radim pa stvarno neznam sto sam ocekivala.
ma cak sam to primila onako , ravnodusno.
cure odo u Milano na sajam i shopping nemogu vise bit doma ni na poslu.nema me do bete nazad! 
i tako sam ppcela vec eaditi plan za dalje jer imam osjecaj da jednostavno niti ovaj put  nije uspjelo! 
svima drzim fige i da nas obradujete sa velikim betama ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Cure Dali ste imali ikakve simptome nakon transfera? Ja sam nova u mpo vodama I ovo mi je prvi postupak tak da Neznam sto ocekivati (mozda je tako i bolje hahaha) u srijedu su mi vracene dvije prekrasne blastociste, I od srijede navecer osjecam lagani pritisak (ne konstantno) u donjem djelu trbuha, ponekad osjetim i jajnike. Cjeli process sam super podnjela I za sad sam zadovoljna ali evo Kako sam na bolovanju (Makla sam se od posla jer mi je jako stresan) Imam vise vremena za citati I osluskivati svoje tijelo. Imam Jos do bete 13 dana, nastojim biti pozitivna ali sam svjesna da je sve moguce. Kako vi provodite dane? Imate neke simptome itd??

----------


## Ovan

Mamiblue - kad je beta? 
Iva koji je tebi danas dnt? izdrzi jos malo! I ja sam jucer mislila pobic s posla, jer je takva ludnica i stres, a opet sta bi da sam doma i stalno mislim samo na simptome. 
JUHU od simptoma mozes ocikvat sve i nista, stvarno nema pravila. Pritisak i jajnici, to ti je sve normalno.
Ja sam u pocetku imala lagane pms grceve (samo u tragovima), onda mi je krenio jak pritisak i bol jajnika a danas opet grcevi (12 dnt). Sutra vadim betu pa cemo vidit.

----------


## iva777

> Mamiblue - kad je beta? 
> Iva koji je tebi danas dnt? izdrzi jos malo! I ja sam jucer mislila pobic s posla, jer je takva ludnica i stres, a opet sta bi da sam doma i stalno mislim samo na simptome. 
> JUHU od simptoma mozes ocikvat sve i nista, stvarno nema pravila. Pritisak i jajnici, to ti je sve normalno.
> Ja sam u pocetku imala lagane pms grceve (samo u tragovima), onda mi je krenio jak pritisak i bol jajnika a danas opet grcevi (12 dnt). Sutra vadim betu pa cemo vidit.




Danas mi je 7dnt. Izdržat ču ja , danas sam se smirila, i sve mi je ravno  :Raspa:  :Predaja:   .Realna sam i svjesna svega.
Beta na rasporedu u ponedjeljak 12dnt .
juhu -simptomi, maja sam imala sve moguće, pa 0 bodova .I grčeve i probadanja i simptome pms-a...to zaista nema pravila .

----------


## Mamiblue

Meni je danas 11 dan, preksutra vadim betu

----------


## MalaMa

Cure svima zelim velike bete!
Iva moja beta u uspjesnom postupku (privatno izvadjena)7dnt je bila 17. Ne znam bi li ju test mogao osjetiti. Nemoj jos dici ruke. Vidjet ces kad izvadis betu. Sretno!

----------


## iva777

MalaMa hvala na pozitivnim zeljama .divna si  :Kiss:  
sutra rano idem na put necu vise ni test niti nista 
kad se vratim izvadit cu betu pa sto bude.jednostavno onaj neki feeling da nije to to a voljela bi vjeruj mi da drugacije osjecam . sad kad sam napokon shvatila da nemogu na nista utjecati vec da se neke stvari jednostavno moraju poklopiti puuuno mi je lakse.
Nadam se da ce nas uskoro netko obradovati betom pa da se malo razveselimo!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lenich

:Love:  :Heart: 
Danas, 13 dpt 406,6. Lijepo se dupla.

----------


## iva777

lenich <3  ma BRAVO !!!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maca2

Šaljem pozitivne vibre i želim velike bete svim čekalicama!

Upadam s OFFom u temu, sorryte ali ne znam gdje bih pitala (slobodno me preusmjerite) a ovdje mi se čini najprometnije  :Wink: 
Dakle, ima li koja forumasica da je iskoristila sva 4 stimulirana preko HZZO, ali ne u istoj klinici i da je išla još koji put besplatno? Npr.isla je 2x u Petrovu, a nakon toga  2x u Vinogradsku i sad se vratiš u Petrovu i ne spominjes ova 2 iz Vinogradske. Čula sam iz nekih izvora da ne postoji službeni registar i da možeš tako mijenjanem klinike obaviti više postupaka...ako tko ima pouzdanu info, molim da se javi u pp! Hvala!

----------


## JUHU

> Danas, 13 dpt 406,6. Lijepo se dupla.


Superrrr, bravo Lenich ❤

----------


## Ovan

Lenich cestitke, bravo!!!!

Maca mozda netko od cura zna vise, ja nisam nikad radila postupke preko HZZO. 

Ja upravo izvadila betu i sad me uhvatilo cmoljenje, ne znam ko ce mi dat snage otvorit nalaz kad stigne...

----------


## Inesz

> Šaljem pozitivne vibre i želim velike bete svim čekalicama!
> 
> Upadam s OFFom u temu, sorryte ali ne znam gdje bih pitala (slobodno me preusmjerite) a ovdje mi se čini najprometnije 
> Dakle, ima li koja forumasica da je iskoristila sva 4 stimulirana preko HZZO, ali ne u istoj klinici i da je išla još koji put besplatno? Npr.isla je 2x u Petrovu, a nakon toga  2x u Vinogradsku i sad se vratiš u Petrovu i ne spominjes ova 2 iz Vinogradske. Čula sam iz nekih izvora da ne postoji službeni registar i da možeš tako mijenjanem klinike obaviti više postupaka...ako tko ima pouzdanu info, molim da se javi u pp! Hvala!


odgovor  ovdje

----------


## iva777

> Lenich cestitke, bravo!!!!
> 
> Maca mozda netko od cura zna vise, ja nisam nikad radila postupke preko HZZO. 
> 
> Ja upravo izvadila betu i sad me uhvatilo cmoljenje, ne znam ko ce mi dat snage otvorit nalaz kad stigne...


Za veeeeliku betu !!  :Smile: )))
Ja sam se dogovorila sa mm da on ovaj put prvi gleda nalaze ! Oocaj put nemam snage .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lenich

> Lenich cestitke, bravo!!!!
> 
> Maca mozda netko od cura zna vise, ja nisam nikad radila postupke preko HZZO. 
> 
> Ja upravo izvadila betu i sad me uhvatilo cmoljenje, ne znam ko ce mi dat snage otvorit nalaz kad stigne...



Drzim fige!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ovan

Ruke mi se tresu,  nalaz bete ispred mene - 640!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Ovan, cestitam!!!!

----------


## pixxie

> Ruke mi se tresu,  nalaz bete ispred mene - 640!!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## biska

Bravo Ovan, cestitam!!!

----------


## Lenich

> Ruke mi se tresu,  nalaz bete ispred mene - 640!!!!



Cestitam!!!! Bravo!

----------


## JUHU

> Ruke mi se tresu,  nalaz bete ispred mene - 640!!!!


Wow, cestitam od ❤

----------


## Mamiblue

Ovan čestitke od srca!!!!!!!

Meni je sutra vađenje bete.

----------


## JUHU

> Ovan čestitke od srca!!!!!!!
> 
> Meni je sutra vađenje bete.


Mamiblue Sretno sutra, meni se 18.4 čini takoooooo dalekooooo!

----------


## iva777

Ovan--- wow!!! cestitam od srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Hvala vam cure! 
Jos ne vjerujem  :Smile:  u subotu moram ponoviti betu. U prvoj trudnoci mi je prva beta bila oko 50, pa me ovo poprilicno sokiralo  :Smile: 
Mamiblue cekamo sutra nastavak pozitivnog vlakica!!! Sretno od srca!

----------


## Mamiblue

Beta izvađena jutros sad čekanje nalaza, uh koja nervoza

----------


## Lenich

> Beta izvađena jutros sad čekanje nalaza, uh koja nervoza


Sretno!

----------


## Ovan

Mamiblue ~~~~~~~~~ za najvecu!!!!

----------


## Mamiblue

Beta 13 dan 37 , treba u ponovit da vidimo oce li rast ili padat

----------


## Ovan

Mamiblue kako se osjecas?  meni je u prvom postupku bila 50 prva beta i duplala se. Nadam se da ce i tebi!!! Kad vadis opet, u ponedjeljak?

Ja idem sad ponoviti moju....

----------


## Mamiblue

Pa jučer me cijeli dan nešto doli zicalo, čak i nije kao menstrualni grcevi . Cicke su mi malo vece al nista puno.  Tako da nemam sad nekih posebnih simptoma.  Jako je niska al ko zna, postoji mala nada  u meni. Da, u ponedjeljak opet

----------


## iva777

mamiblu nadam se da ce beta narasti! Ovan- za pravilno duplanje! Cure sretno ! kod mene vise simptoma- 0 bodova , jedino sto nemam vise ni teka  :Sad: ( 
Al sta je tu je, beta u ponedjeljak ce reci sve do tad saljem vam puno pozitivne energije iz Milana  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Danas beta 1204, kaze doktor da je to ok... Nije se uduplala tocno pa sam ga odmah kontaktirala. 

Kod mene vam isto nema bas nekih simptoma, osim sto kavu i slatko ne mogu niti primirisat. Cak znaju bit lagani pms grcevi i jajnici jos probodu. Ocito je pravilo da pravila nema. 

Zelim vam velike bete u ponedjeljak!!!!

----------


## glow

@ovan cca za dva dana treba doći na duplo i malo više, ma to bu to za par sati sve ok! Znam kak je stresno iščekivanje, samo pozitivno, ovo je prvi korak!!  :Smile: 
Sretno tebi i Lenich - nek vam je sretno duplanje, čekalice sretno i vama!!

----------


## maritas

Cestitam ovan  :Smile:  
To je tako mala razlika. Mozda je drugi laborant radio test (znas kako kazu da ne smijes mijenjati labos, a to dovoljno govori kako je pretraga zeznuta), pa mozda subotom je bio neki drugi dezuran. Na tako velikom broju to ti je kao razlika izmedu 100 i 105

----------


## JUHU

Drage moje maloprije mi se ukazala smedja tockica i sad opet onak vise roze boje, još mi je rano za mengu pa se samo nadam da je ovo implantacijsko krvarenje. Danas mi je 6dpt. Joj cure moje ludim, neznam kud sa sobom

----------


## iva777

Juhu , ja svaki put samo cekam da imam neku tockicu , a nikad nemam nista  :Sad:  ma sigurno je implantacijsko!  :Smile: )))
Ja danas imam prave menstrualne bolove , napuhnuta sam vise nego zadnjih dana. sise samo bujaju ...
sutra beta 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

> Juhu , ja svaki put samo cekam da imam neku tockicu , a nikad nemam nista  ma sigurno je implantacijsko! )))
> Ja danas imam prave menstrualne bolove , napuhnuta sam vise nego zadnjih dana. sise samo bujaju ...
> sutra beta 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Draga toplo se nadam da je implantacijsko. Držim ti fige za veliku betu sutra

----------


## Ovan

Iva i Mamiblue  sretno danas!!!!!

----------


## JUHU

Iva i Mamiblue sretno

----------


## Mamiblue

Krv jutros izvađena, sad čekanje rezultata, uh koja nervoza

----------


## JUHU

Nije mi se prikazao cjeli Text. Dakle moje smedje i roza točkice jučer trajalo oko 2 sata. I onda sve ok, jutros mi se opet pojavilo par smrdjeli točkica onak vise pomiješano s vodom. Joj cure ja ludiimmm. Beta tek 18.4.  Danas mi je 7dpt 2 blastociste, zanima me kad bih mogla najranije ugraditi test? Ufff ludam sam, ludaaaaaaa

----------


## Lenich

> Nije mi se prikazao cjeli Text. Dakle moje smedje i roza točkice jučer trajalo oko 2 sata. I onda sve ok, jutros mi se opet pojavilo par smrdjeli točkica onak vise pomiješano s vodom. Joj cure ja ludiimmm. Beta tek 18.4.  Danas mi je 7dpt 2 blastociste, zanima me kad bih mogla najranije ugraditi test? Ufff ludam sam, ludaaaaaaa



Juhu, to je sigurno implantacijsko. Ja sam radila test 9 dan s tim da sam imala transfer nakon 3 dana, ti mozda onda mozes vec i sutra. Drzim fige!  :Wink: 

Curke vama sretno, za lijepe bete...

----------


## bubekica

Evo da se i ja javim. Testovi pozitivni jos od cetvrtka, danas 12dpt trodnevnog embrija beta 378  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Bubekica - čestitam!

Od srca!!!!!!

----------


## iva777

bubekica cestitam presretna sam zbog tebe !!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

Moja beta je pala  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

Mamiblue jako mi je zao
 :Sad:  Odtuguj uzmi si vremena ..ja cekam nalaz bete i dalje m3 drzi osjecaj da nije uspjelo .nalaze ce podignuti mm, ja sam se vec organizirala za dalje, vec sam isplakala i ovaj postupak.
U nove pobjede i sa novom nadom ! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Mamiblue jako mi je zao ☹️

----------


## s_iva

Bubekica, predrago mi je zbog tebe!!!!!
Čestitam i neka sve bude super! Cmok

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam i želim ti najdosadniju i najljepšu trudnoću!



> Evo da se i ja javim. Testovi pozitivni jos od cetvrtka, danas 12dpt trodnevnog embrija beta 378

----------


## ljube555

Bubekica ,cestitam...

----------


## iva777

ocekivano - beta 1.66.nista , idemo dalje! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Iva777 zao mi je draga. Hrabro u nove pobjede!

----------


## Mamiblue

Iva baš mi je žao! Koliko god se ne želiš nadat da se ne razocaras ne možeš protiv toga. Ja se nadam da će se i nama jednog dana želja ostvarit

----------


## iva777

Cure hvala vam, samo glavu gore  i pripremiti plan za dalje.
ja sam vec dogovorila konzultacije kod 2 privatnika, razmisljam i o inozemstvu.
imam jos 2 smrzlica , mozda to bude dobitno  :Smile: ))
Tuznice moje drzite se doci ce i nasih 5 min!!  :Smile: 
Svima sa pozitivnim betama cestitam i drzim fige za pravilno duplanje!! 
Ostalim cekalicama , savjet, nemojte se opterecivati simptomima, jer pravila jednostavno nema. 
Uvijek nastojim izvuci pouku iz svakog neuspjesnog postupka, kratko odtugujem jer jednostavno moram isplakati ove hormone  :Smile:  
Nema odustajanja! 
puse svima .



Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Bubekica cestitke od srca!!!
Iva i Mamiblue bas mi je zao  :Sad:  
Iva, pokusaj smrzlice,  mozda to bude uspjesno kad se tijelo malo odmori. Samo mi nije jasno kako tako malo oplodjenih stanica bude (3 od 12!?) i zasto ti vrate samo 1? Meni se od 8 oplodilo 5, 2 vratili, 3 smrzli. U sve tri stimulacije manje vise isti brojevi.

----------


## Vrci

Ovan, nisu 3 oplođene od 13 js, nego tri blastice. Velika razlika.
Ja sam od 13js imala 9 oplođenih i isto tri blastice, i rekli su da je to očekivan i ok broj

Prije par godina su mi se oplođivale i razvijale sve  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Cure, zao mi je za neg bete...

----------


## Zenii

Bubekica, čestitke i sretno za dalje!

----------


## iva777

> Bubekica cestitke od srca!!!
> Iva i Mamiblue bas mi je zao  
> Iva, pokusaj smrzlice,  mozda to bude uspjesno kad se tijelo malo odmori. Samo mi nije jasno kako tako malo oplodjenih stanica bude (3 od 12!?) i zasto ti vrate samo 1? Meni se od 8 oplodilo 5, 2 vratili, 3 smrzli. U sve tri stimulacije manje vise isti brojevi.


Prosli postupak je od 12js , 2 dosle do osmerostanicnih i oba su vratili , smrzlica nije bilo.Isto sv.duh, a prvi put vv je bilo 5js i 1 blastica vracena.
Ovaj put zbog blagog hipera vracena samo jedna .Prvi put imam smrzlice pa nisam tako jako razocarana .
Ali ovaj zadnji postupak sam sam imala punkciju 14dc za razliku od prosla 2 kad je bila punkcija 12dc pa je tad od 12js 6 bilo nezrelo.
 Znaci losi tajming punkcije.
Ovaj put od 12js 2 nezrele , 10oplodjenih a na kraju rezultat 1 blastica vracena i smrznuta 1blastica i morula.
Proucavam razne literature, definitivno tesko podnosim stimulaciju, mozda meni bude Fet dobitni  :Smile: 
u fazi sam trazenja privatne klinike kod nas ili inozemstvo.
Ako tko ima kakvu preporuku moze na pp da ne zachatavam tu.
Hvala vam cure  ! [emoji3] 



Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Draga Iva, zato sam i napisala, izgleda mi kao da imas puno stanica a malo toga ostane. Ja cu ti napisati moje iskustvo iz Cita. 3 postupka u punom protokolu, 1. postupak 8 js (stari zakon), 2 osmostanicna vracena 3. dan i 4 js zamrznute - trudnoca. 2 godine nakon poroda, pokusaj iz zamrznutih js, vracene 2, isto 3. dan - beta 0. Sljedeci pokusaj iz punog protokola, opet 8 js, ali ovaj put su isli na blastociste - 2 vracene 5. dan i 2 zamrznute - nista iz oba pokusaja. I sada zadnji puni protokol, 8 js. opet su isli na 3. dan - 2 vracene i 3 zamrznute. 
Znam da je statistika na strani blastica, ali kod mene to nije bio slucaj, a vjerujem i da je postignut optimum aspiriranih i oplodjenih js. te zamrznutih...
Od srca se nadam se da ce ti smrzlici biti dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## iva777

Definitivno se cidi optimalan broj dobivenih embrija s o obzirom na aspirirani broj js.
kod mene ispada od 29 aspiriranih js ( 3 postupka) 6 embrija . 
Malo je to , zato i razmisljam o promjeni.
I o dodatnim pretragama ,jer ocigledno nije sve bas tako super savrseno kako mi uvijek kazu.
Hvala Ovan na podijeljenom iskustvu. 
❤

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

Iva kako si danas? Cure kakva su vam iskustva sa mengom nakon utrogestane...ja sam jučer prekinula sa uzimanjem. Danas samo pojacani smedi iscjedak....trebala bih dobiti a ne znam u šta ovaj smedi iscjedak ubrojiti??. Ovo mi je prvi ivf bija pa nemam baš iskustva  Trebam se javiti 6 dan radi folikulometrije. Ovaj mjesec ćemo odma probat sa smrzlicima...

----------


## Jolica30

Mamiblue prvi dan racunas tek kad krene bas prava krv. Ja sam znala dobiti ili jos dok sam pod terapijom ili kroz 3 dana.

----------


## iva777

Mamiblue , bolje sam nego jucer! 
Bar psihicki.
Meni je tako smedje krenulo jos jucer , dok sam cekala betu ( kakav tajming ha?) . Sinoc me dosta bolilo, a danas, kao i inace nakon neuspjesnog postupka , nemogu iz kreveta .strasno me boli , ovo je definitivno najgori dio.
1dc je kad krene skroz crveno.
Bude dosla vjestica sutra ili prekosutra! 
Znaci odmah u fet? kako to? dr je preporucio? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

Tako mi je u samoj, jučer koma danas bolje. Pa dr. Je rekla da je biokemijska ipak pozitivan znak pa da ćemo odma ovaj ciklus obavit fet.  Bar ne moram prolaziti sve ono šta sam u stimuliranom.

----------


## bubekica

Ponovila betu, danas 832  :Smile:  
Prvi uzv 24.4. 
U soku smo  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Bubekica❤❤❤ od srca ti zelim da sve dalje bude skolski.
Cestitam ti jos jednom!!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga!
Tebi zelim uspjeh u fet-u  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

> Definitivno se cidi optimalan broj dobivenih embrija s o obzirom na aspirirani broj js.
> kod mene ispada od 29 aspiriranih js ( 3 postupka) 6 embrija . 
> Malo je to , zato i razmisljam o promjeni.
> I o dodatnim pretragama ,jer ocigledno nije sve bas tako super savrseno kako mi uvijek kazu.


Ista stvar kod mene....u 3 postupka dobiveno 36 stanica, samo 6 blastica, jedan missed i jedna biokemijska. Ja 35, muž 37 god.
Bez dijagnoze smo, osim moj blaži oblik pcos-a,  od obrade učinjeno apsolutno sve moguće, sve je uredno, i imamo dijete iz spontane trudnoće prije 9 godina...ali sa postupcima ne ide nikako. 
Doktor mi je rekao da je u pitanju kvaliteta gameta i da se tu baš puno ne može učiniti nego jednostavno čekati da se poklope dobre stanice.....

----------


## MonaLi

Bubekica - sreeeetno do samog kraja  :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem transfer danas, jedna lijepa blastica, i jos 3 mozda 4 jednako dobre zamrznute  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pixxie

sretno cure  :fige:

----------


## snelly85

Bubekica cestitam ❤

----------


## Romeo85

Bravo Bubekica, bas mi je drago tako lijepe vijesti procitati pokraj tvog nicka...odlicno.
Cestitke...
Sretno dalje... :Wink:

----------


## Lenich

> Bubekica cestitam ❤



Snelly, vidim da si i ti bila kod Skvorca pa imam jedno pitanje, jesi li kod njega radila prvi ultrazvuk i hoce li ti on voditi trudnocu?

----------


## željkica

:pivo: za bubekicu!

----------


## MalaMa

Prijavljujem transfer dvije 8st mrvice. Divne,predivne,najdivnije  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Evo da i ja prijavim današnji transfer, dvije 3dnevne mrvice, jedna 8st., druga 4.st.

----------


## fusa

> Prijavljujem transfer dvije 8st mrvice. Divne,predivne,najdivnije


sretno, nek se obje primu :Saint:

----------


## saan

Bubekiceee :Very Happy:  toliko mi je drago :Heart:  sretno do kraja. Nisam cesto na forumu... malo skicnem. Sretno svima

----------


## MonaLi

Cure, sretno svima  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas 2.dnt blastice i od jutros krvarim... implantacija nije jer bi značilo da je bila na 1.dnt pa me zanima jel to ok ili da se zabrinem? 
Bas je crveno i onak kad se brišem ima dosta :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sara38

> Ponovila betu, danas 832  
> Prvi uzv 24.4. 
> U soku smo


Aaaaaaa! Bubek ja tek sad ovo vidim. Čestitam ti od srca, draga! Neka sve bude školski do kraja....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljaj.  :grouphug:

----------


## Jolica30

Mona dali je moguce da je vec menga? Kad bi ti trebala doci? Meni u svakom postupku bez obzira na puno terapije dode cak i 8-9 dana ranije.

----------


## MonaLi

Ne, meni su inace jako dugi ciklusi... tako da ne bi rekla da je menga, tek je 7dpo, tj.2.dpt. Uffff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Implantacija moze biti, moja je bila cca 36 sati od vracanja blastica. Jel krvi puno, za ulozak, ili samo kad se brises?
Jel stavljas utrice ili ih pijes? Ili imas nesto drugo?

----------


## Tinca18

> Prijavljujem transfer dvije 8st mrvice. Divne,predivne,najdivnije


Sretno, nek se obje primu!

----------


## MalaMa

Curke hvala!
Mona i ja mislim da nije rano za implantaciju. Jos je i blastica.

----------


## Jolica30

Mona i moji ciklusi su dugi uvijek 37 dana, osim kad sam u postupku onda uvijek dode 28-29 dan.

----------


## Sybila

Da ne lazem - provjerila, implantacija bila 48h nakon FET-a 2 blastice.
I dalje mislim da nije rano  :Smile:  samo da se ne pojaca krvarenje  :Undecided:  mozdq neki hematom se napravio? Jel pijes andol/aspirin?

Cestitam svim lijepim betama  :Smile:  i grlim tuznice  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Stavljam Crinone gel... jel to dovoljno? I pijem Andol.
Krvi je onak dok se brišem ali dosta bude. Ne znam jel bi inace curilo jer ležim cijelo vrijeme :/
Izludit cu, i dalje mislim da je rano za implantaciju, Ajde 2 dana ali bas jedan, joooj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Mona ,nije ti rano implantaciju,ja sam već 6dnt blastocista imala pozitivan test.

----------


## nina977

Nazovi svejedno doktora,možda ti pojača progesteron

----------


## Sybila

Ne znam proceduru za crinone kod krvarenja, ali koliko znam - dovoljan je. Mozda najbolje da nazoves dr.i pitas.
Za andol pitam jer moze uzrokovati pojacano krvarenje, odnosno smanjuje mogucnost zgrusavanja.
Nastavi lezati, obavijesti doktora i nemoj odustati! I ja sam bila skoro odustala kad me skrsila bol, a bila je implantacija. Drzim  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

MonaLi ne mora biti prerano
al aj ti zvrcni R pa ga pitaj treba li promjena u terapiji

bubek  :Heart:

----------


## Niksi

U utorak sam primila drugu inekciju brevactid 1500 nakon transfera, koliko treba da ona izade iz organizma ? Dr je rekao da se strpim do cetvrtkq iza Uskrsa sto ce biti 2 tjedna nakon FET-a 2blastociste..nekako mi se to cini  daleko..

----------


## MonaLi

ali ja nemam nikakve bolove kao pred mengu a kažu da kao i to treba biti. Hmmm
Poslala sam mu mail, odgovorit ce on uskoro nadam se.
Hvala curke, samo da nije nesto lose. Zakaj uvijek mora biti nesto drugačije nego kod drugih? Aaaaa!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Mona, ja nikad, ali nikad ne dobijem sama od sebe i ranije od prekidanja progesterona, zadnji puta sam počela krvariti 10dpo. Iako sam se nadala da je implantacija, po količini krvi i tome da je bilo svaki dan i nije se uopće smanjivalo sam znala da sam prvi puta ikad ranije dobila mengu  :Sad: 

Držim fige da ti prestane

----------


## MonaLi

Sad na wc-u su samo točkice neke bile. Ne znam, vidjet cu kroz dan hoće li se vraćati ta količina krvi ili ne :/ 
Ali samo na papiru je bilo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Mona li , prikljucujem se curama sa pozitivnim mislima.
Nadam se zaista da nije nista za zabrinuti, dobro da si se javila doktoru.
Mozda samo pojaca malo progesteron! 
Mozda je i implantacija.
 :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Vise nema krvarenja, nadam se da se nece vratiti vise. Hvala curke  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona drzim fige da je impantacijsko krvarenje. Pogotovo zato sto ti je krvarenje stalo.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala Chiara, sve je moguce pa se ne zelim previše ponadati  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## biska

> Vise nema krvarenja, nadam se da se nece vratiti vise. Hvala curke


MonaLi, meni se sve to cini vrlo obecavajuce  :Smile: 
Drzim palceve!

----------


## MonaLi

Biska hvala, vidit ćemo sto ce testic reci u srijedu  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Cure trebam vase misljenje.
Danas mi je 4 dnt i maloprije sam osjetila par probadanja. E sad, sutra bi trebala na posao, a mozda sam ipak trebala na bolovanje, mada mi je dok rekla da mogu normalno raditi.
Posto mi je ovo prvi IVF neznam sto da radim.
Vi radite ili mirujete do bete?

----------


## Ovan

Jutro cure! kako ste sve, trudnice i cekalice? 
*MonaLi* ima li kod tebe sta novog? 
*Tinca 18* svatko ima svoje misljenje po pitanju mirovanja, ali osim ako nije jaca hiper stimulacija pa jajnici previse bole od toga, po meni mirovanje nema puno smisla. Ja sam uglavnom uvijek sutra dan od transfera u laganom pogonu.

Ja sam u iscekivanju uzv, ovaj petak i vec me lagano nervoza hvata. Osim toga sam totalno neupotrebljiva, stalno umorna, lagane mucnine, nemam snage za nista. Nakon 5 min bilo kakvog fizickog rada, moram lec  :Smile:  

*Bubekica* kako se ti drzis?

----------


## bubekica

Ovan, hvala na pitanju - ok sam. I dalje me prate pms grcevi i bolna kriza, pridruzila im se bol u trtici, zatvor i lagane mucnice.
Svu srecu u petak ti zelim!

----------


## miuta821

Bubekica čestitam bas mi je drago zbog tebe. Sad vidim novosti sretno do kraja 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Drage moje evo nakon 15 dugih dana čekanja moja Beta jutros 2831 ja sam izvan sebe.

----------


## NinaDrv

JUHU juuuuuuhuuuuuuu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JUHU

> JUHU juuuuuuhuuuuuuu


Hvala Nina

----------


## Ovan

JUHU  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ne mogu naci smajlica koji pada u nesvjest  :Smile:  duplici ha?  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

evo i tu cestitam ! Ovakve vijesti mi poprave dan, ma sto dan ma mjesec!!! Juhu ❤️


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Hvala vam cure, da moja soc gin mi je rekla da to upućuje na blizanacku trudnoću,

----------


## s_iva

Juhu,bravo!

----------


## Tinca18

Juhu, cestitam!!!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala Ovan i ja mislim da ce mi biti lakse raditi nego samo cekati....
Mona sutra je testic?

----------


## glow

Jupi JUHU, sretnoooo!!  :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem uredan 2. uzv danas. Gledali se, slušali srčeko, neopisivo. Umorna ko pas od ovog vremena, ali osjećaj je wau, beba u buši... 
Jedina loša stvar je kaj radi godina moram na anomalijski test za 3 tjedna  :Sad: 
Al biti će sve ok, mora kad smo dovde stigli!.. 
Pusa drage moje, držimo se ❤

----------


## Inesz

glow, juhu i sve druge cure sretno!

glow, ne mora se ići na testove probira, niti na dijagnostičke testove kao što su biopisju korionskih resica ili amniocentezu.
na tebi je da odlučiš ići ili ne. 

žene ne moraju ići na nikakve testove i pretrage ako to ne žele, pa makar bile trudne s vlastiom jajnom stanicum i u 55-toj godini  :Smile:

----------


## glow

Inesz hvala puno.
Psihički me niz tih prijedloga opteretio, a to ne želim i nije dobro za mene ni bebu. Znam da je odluka na meni. Zasad se najviše želim veseliti bebici od 23mm u teško ostvarenoj trudnoći. Puno pozdrava!

----------


## MonaLi

Hej cure, ja sam zavrsila u bolnici u ponedjeljak zbog torzije jajnika. Spasili su jajnik hvala bogu ali sada slijedi tezak oporavak. Betu ce mi vaditi tek kasnije. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Ajme, Mona  :Sad:  Kako se to manifestiralo? Ogromna bol?
Uh  :Sad:

----------


## JUHU

> Hej cure, ja sam zavrsila u bolnici u ponedjeljak zbog torzije jajnika. Spasili su jajnik hvala bogu ali sada slijedi tezak oporavak. Betu ce mi vaditi tek kasnije. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A joj MonaLi drži se draga.

----------


## MalaMa

Mona sad je najgore iza tebe. Miruj i drzi se!

----------


## iva777

Mona kako se to dogodilo? koji je uzrok? Zelim ti brz oporavak! ❤

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Torzija dođe zbog hipera ako se ne miruje i baš nemaš sreće  :Sad:  Jako jako mi žao, nadam se da budu dobre vijesti dalje...

----------


## KitKat82

> Hej cure, ja sam zavrsila u bolnici u ponedjeljak zbog torzije jajnika. Spasili su jajnik hvala bogu ali sada slijedi tezak oporavak. Betu ce mi vaditi tek kasnije. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MonaLi zao mi je sto ti se to dogodilo. Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu na kraju. U kojoj si bolnici? Ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj. Tamo sam i u postupcima. Mene su otpustili prosli ponedjeljak nakon tjedan dana. Danas sam bila na kontroli i situacija se smiruje i planiramo fet u iducem ciklusu. Sretno!

----------


## Ovan

Ajme, uzas MonaLi  :grouphug:  drzi se draga

----------


## s_iva

Ajoj cure, držite se!

----------


## Tinca18

Drzi se Mona, brz oporavak!!!

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav svima, evo mene nakon 2 mj pauze  :Smile:  prvi IVF je bio u veljaci i nazalost - odlucili smo ponovno ici u 09 mj. Sad u meduvremenu sam na femari i pokusavamo  :Smile:  samo jedno pitanje dali bi uz femaru smjela piti i cajeve na prirodnoj bazi ili se to bas i ne preporuca. Pa ako netko vise zna bila bi zahvalna.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala vam cure, za sad ne sve ok... samo treba prelezati.

KitKat - u kojem smislu je sada bolje? Jajnici su se smanjili ili?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Ponovila jutros betu a ona 6051, dr kaze lijepo se dupla. Za 2 tjedna prvi ultrazvuk

----------


## KitKat82

> Hvala vam cure, za sad ne sve ok... samo treba prelezati.
> 
> KitKat - u kojem smislu je sada bolje? Jajnici su se smanjili ili?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jajnici su se smanjili sa 9x7 na 6x4 oba i slobodne tekucine je minimalno ispred i iza uterusa. Nisam napuhnuta i nije potrebno vise strogo mirovanje.

----------


## MonaLi

Meni su rekli da u trudnoću moram strogo mirovati do 12.tjedna, zato pitam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Narancica000

Mona kada vadis betu?
Zao mi je sto ti se zakompliciralo. Prvi put cujem za torziju jajnika.

----------


## fusa

> Pozdrav svima, evo mene nakon 2 mj pauze  prvi IVF je bio u veljaci i nazalost - odlucili smo ponovno ici u 09 mj. Sad u meduvremenu sam na femari i pokusavamo  samo jedno pitanje dali bi uz femaru smjela piti i cajeve na prirodnoj bazi ili se to bas i ne preporuca. Pa ako netko vise zna bila bi zahvalna.


ni ja nisam tu često, ali čitam i pratim :kokice: ...  smatram da možeš piti biljne čajeve, list maline je jako dobar za žene(preporučam)...ti svejedno provijeri sa svojim doktorom.
*JUHU* čestitam!

----------


## Cekalica123

Ma tako i ja redovito sve pratim, veselim se i rastuzim sa ostalim suborcima  :Smile:  al s vremena na vrijeme tipkam. Hvala puno na savjetu svakako cu provjeriti i s doktorom

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - danas su mi ju vadili pa ne znam kad ce mi ju reci 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, jos si u bolnici? Koliko oporavak traje, kako se ta torzija "liječi"?

----------


## Ovan

Cure moje, ja se tresem zadnja 2 sata. Jutros na uzv 2 x  :Heart:  U soku ja a bome ni ekipa u Cito nije ovo ocekivala ni u najludjim snovima  :Laughing:

----------


## MalaMa

Ajme Ovan divno!!!!!! Cestitam! Kakva su to ugodna iznenadjenja  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Ovan cestitam, sigurno predivno iznenadenje!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati - da jos sam u bolnici i mozda jos neko vrijeme. Torziju su sredili na operaciji tako da je sada ok, ali moram mirovati dok se jajnik ne smanji da se ne bi opet desilo isto

Ovan - čestitam na dva srceka  :Smile: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

> Cure moje, ja se tresem zadnja 2 sata. Jutros na uzv 2 x  U soku ja a bome ni ekipa u Cito nije ovo ocekivala ni u najludjim snovima


Ajme koje predivne vijesti, uzivaj draga.

----------


## MonaLi

Curke, evo moja beta je na 9dpt 103  :Smile:  da nisam vezana za krevet sad bi skakala od srece  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Curke, evo moja beta je na 9dpt 103  da nisam vezana za krevet sad bi skakala od srece 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cestitam Mona. Znala sam da je to to. Imala sam dobar predosjecaj.  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## tocekica

*Mona,* prvo ti moram ČESTITATI, onda te virtualno izljubiti   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  !!! evo, ja skačem od sreće za tebe  :Very Happy: , a ti se ne mrdaj iz kreveta  :Wink: .

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala moje curke  :Kiss:   valjda ce sve biti ok do kraja ali i ovo je ogroman korak kod mene. Držim fige i vama  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marle

*mona* čestitam!!  žao mi je zbog torzije,nisam ni znala da je nešto takvo moguće. želim ti brzi oporavak i dosadnu trudnoću!

----------


## iva777

mona - cestitam od ❤
koliko si muke prozivjela , bas sam presretna zbog tebe .zelim ti brz oporavak ! 
Ovan - kucaju  ❤❤! prekrasno ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Ajme Mona super za betu! Želim brz oporavak i da se sve nastavi školski..

----------


## nina977

Mona,čestitke od srca!!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, nadam se da cu uskoro zaboraviti ovo ležanje u bolnici i bolove  :Smile:   i nek se lijepo dupla samo  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Mona čestitam!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JUHU

Mona cestitam ti od srca. Uzivaj u trudnoci  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, dosla sam i ovdje čestitati!!!! Jako mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## Tinca18

Mona cestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## Narancica000

Monaaaaaaaaa.  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu ti opisati koliko sam sretna zbog tebe. Cestitam ti od sveg srca i zelim ti najmirniju i najdosadniju trudnocu ikad.  :Kiss:

----------


## KitKat82

:Very Happy: Mona cestitam od srca! Sretno i dalje!

----------


## MalaMa

Mona cestitam!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala vam cure moje. Bome sam ovaj postupak prosla svasta ali evo isplatilo se sve  :Smile: 

Narancice - hvala ti  :Smile:  kako ti napreduješ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

I ja se pridružujem cestitkama!
 Cure da pitam jeste vi nakon transfera izbjegavale koju hranu, pile kavu?

----------


## antony34

Monali da ti i ovdje cestitam. Samo hrabro i sretno dalje.....

----------


## JUHU

> I ja se pridružujem cestitkama!
>  Cure da pitam jeste vi nakon transfera izbjegavale koju hranu, pile kavu?


Draga Ja nisam izbjegavala nista, jela sam i pila sve kao i prije.  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> I ja se pridružujem cestitkama!
>  Cure da pitam jeste vi nakon transfera izbjegavale koju hranu, pile kavu?


Ja sam se ponasala najnormalnije kao i da nigdje nisam bila.
Mirovala sam samo taj dan na dan transfera.
Jela sam i pila sve kaj mi se jelo i pilo.

----------


## Vrci

Ja prakticki ni u trudnoci nisam nesto izbjegavala,pa necu ni sad  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

> Pozdrav svima, evo mene nakon 2 mj pauze  prvi IVF je bio u veljaci i nazalost - odlucili smo ponovno ici u 09 mj. Sad u meduvremenu sam na femari i pokusavamo  samo jedno pitanje dali bi uz femaru smjela piti i cajeve na prirodnoj bazi ili se to bas i ne preporuca. Pa ako netko vise zna bila bi zahvalna.


Ako mislite na cajeve vrkutu i marulju oni se ne smiju uzimat zajedno sa hormonskim pripravcima.

----------


## fusa

> Ako mislite na cajeve vrkutu i marulju oni se ne smiju uzimat zajedno sa hormonskim pripravcima.


nisam znala da se oni nesmiju, vjerojatno su oni jedni od jačih čajeva...ja ih sad ni ne pijem, pijem list maline (primam stimulaciju) a za njega sam čitala da je jako dobar i prije i za vrijeme trudnoće i poslje...čak jedan od rijetkih koje preporučuju...
*Mona*  čestitam! sretno dalje!

----------


## željkica

Ok hvala,ma neki kazu bolje kava ne al po meni to nema smisla.

----------


## Sybila

Cure, juhu, mona, velike cestitke!
Eto vidis, Mona, da  nije bilo prerano za implantaciju  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
Pila sam Ness ujutro i jela normalno... mislim da to nemre nista poremetiti. Kaj su sve meni sad u bolnici dali od lijekova i anestezija pa si mislim kaj je kavica u usporedbi s tim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Cure, imam pitanje jedno . Danas mi je 9dnt, jel sutra rano za test? u pon bi trebala vaditi betu.
Od jucer imam simptome pms-a, bolna leda, 2 pristica, .... pa me strah uopce raditi test..... Uh uzas, danas sam pas nesto pesimisticna....

----------


## JUHU

> Cure, imam pitanje jedno . Danas mi je 9dnt, jel sutra rano za test? u pon bi trebala vaditi betu.
> Od jucer imam simptome pms-a, bolna leda, 2 pristica, .... pa me strah uopce raditi test..... Uh uzas, danas sam pas nesto pesimisticna....


Draga ja sam vadila betu 15dnt,  tako mi je dr rekao, a testove na urin nisam ni radila. Znam da je teško ali strpi se još malo  :Smile:  držim ti fige da bude velika Beta.

----------


## Ovan

MonaLi neopisivo mi je drago!!! Neka se hiper smiri sto prije i onda dosadna trudnoca do kraja  :Smile: 

Ja sam isto jela normalno, malo vise povrca i voca te dodatno vitamin C, D i folicplus. Nakon nekih 7 dnt ionako mi se kava uopce ne pije, niti mi slatko odgovara. 
Jucer sam napravila citavu krvnu sliku i sve je idealno,  osim sto su mi leukociti 10.1 (max 9.7). Ne znam sta bi to moglo bit, mozda kakva virozica?

----------


## Vrci

Jel imala neka od vas bol u krizima? Danas mi je 4dnt blastice...

----------


## Sybila

> Jel imala neka od vas bol u krizima? Danas mi je 4dnt blastice...


Kao menga? Ja sam imala dosta bolova, i u krizima. Implantacijskih  :Smile: 
Drzi se Vrci  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, jedini simptom koji sam imala u prvoj trudnoci je jaka bol u donjem dijelu leda i to je pocelo bas 4dnt blastice..

Drzim fige da je to to..

Sretno svim curama u postupcima, tuznicama zagrljaj

----------


## sjuskica30

> MonaLi neopisivo mi je drago!!! Neka se hiper smiri sto prije i onda dosadna trudnoca do kraja 
> 
> Ja sam isto jela normalno, malo vise povrca i voca te dodatno vitamin C, D i folicplus. Nakon nekih 7 dnt ionako mi se kava uopce ne pije, niti mi slatko odgovara. 
> Jucer sam napravila citavu krvnu sliku i sve je idealno,  osim sto su mi leukociti 10.1 (max 9.7). Ne znam sta bi to moglo bit, mozda kakva virozica?


Mislim da je za leukocite normalno da su malo povišeni u trudnoći,ali nisam sigurna 100%.

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci to je uz bolne i natecene grudi bio moj rani simptom u 1.trudnoci.

----------


## Vrci

Sad mi prestalo,al pojavi se ponekad. Kao i grudi,krenu pa stanu. Kao da me bas bradavice bole

----------


## Vrci

I sad kad sam legla me pomalo boli i trbuh i leda i grudi. Nikad me kriza nisu boljela.
Strah me ponadati se,cak i malo. Imala sam bol u grudima i prije, progesteronski ocito

----------


## bubekica

Meni je prvi znak trudnoce i poticaj za rano piskenje testa bila krizobolja, 11i dan od punkcije. Cice su na on/off, u trbuhu svasta od menstrualnih to nekakvih reckanja, probadanja kroz rodnicu, preosjetljiv klitoris, ma svasta.
Sretno draga!

----------


## Vrci

Bas me zanima jel se bude nastavilo. Nekad si mislim da sve umisljam..

----------


## Cekalica123

@snelly85 hvala na info

----------


## s_iva

Tinca, je li pao test? Nije rano.....

MonaLi, nakon puno muke eto sreće najveće. Čestitam, i neka nadalje bude sve super!

----------


## MonaLi

Cure hvala jos jednom  :Smile:  i dalje ne  vjerujem da je uspjelo. U 3 godine prvi put  :Smile: 

Moj prvi simptom je bio implantacijsko krvarenje na 2.dpt ujutro, a odmah drugi je bol u grudima ali ne klasična nego sa vanjske strane uglavnom. Bas nekako drugačije. A sve ovo drugo ne znam jer sam zavrsila na operaciji pa sad svasta osjećam i svasta boli  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Mona, jel ti sto govore kad bi mogla ici doma?

Mene bole leda sto god da radim...jucer sam jedva zaspala od boli. I kako da se ne ponadam?

----------


## sarasvati

Nadaj se, Vrci! Naravno, zašto to ne bi bio novi član! Bez obzira na prošlost! Nadam se i ja s tobom  :fige:

----------


## Tinca18

> Tinca, je li pao test? Nije rano.....
> 
> MonaLi, nakon puno muke eto sreće najveće. Čestitam, i neka nadalje bude sve super!


Napravila sam test i minus na testu, bas sam jako razocarana, a i sad primjetila malo crvenog na papiru, pa znaci nista ovaj put.
Danas mi je 10dnt, sutra bi trebala vaditi betu ali vec osjecam kakav ce biti rezultat. 

Nisam vjerovala da ce uspjeti od prve, ali eto čovjek se nada. 
Cure sa vise iskustva, kad mogu ponovo u postupak?

----------


## iva777

Tinca zao mi je zbig minusa.
covjek se uvijek nada, to je bormalno i vazno je da smo pozitivne koliko god tesko bilo.
razmak je id stimuliranog do stimuliranog od 4 do 6mj , ovisi kako ti se tijelo oporavlja.u prirodno mozes odmah ili sljedeci ciklus . konzultiraj se dr o opcijama .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

Cure trebam savijet...imam 18folikula (stimulacija gonalima) e sad mi treba preporuka dali da dam oploditi svih 12 ili kako mi je dr savjetovala 6, da mi ih kao ne ostane previse?! I njena preporuka je da vratimo 1 zametak a ne dva jer sam kao jos mlada(33god) i postoji mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce sto mi ne preporucuje...skroz me zbunila s tim savjetima...

----------


## CHIARA...

Fusa ja bih sigurno svih 12 trazila za oploditi jer nikad se ne zna koliko ce od njih biti blastica. A i mislim da ti se ne ide ponovno na stimulaciju ako slucajno ostanes bez smrzlica.

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci- ostajem do četvrtka jer su me prije par dana opet sivali jer sam malo krvarila iz rane. Uzas!

Fusa- ja bi tražila svih 12, ja sam ih isto toliko imala i dobila 4 blastice, jedna vraćena 3 zamrznute. Tako da je to neki prosjek ako su js dobre, tako je meni reko moj biolog.  
Uvijek sam za vraćanje jednog zametka osim kod starijih žena, ne znam, to je moj stav, ja ne bi blizance dosta sam sitna i sve to i meni je doktor isto savjetovao, srećom tako sam i sama htjela. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

Tako ce i biti! Dat cu oploditi svih 12 ako ih bude. Hvala vam!

----------


## eryngium

> Cure trebam savijet...imam 18folikula (stimulacija gonalima) e sad mi treba preporuka dali da dam oploditi svih 12 ili kako mi je dr savjetovala 6, da mi ih kao ne ostane previse?! I njena preporuka je da vratimo 1 zametak a ne dva jer sam kao jos mlada(33god) i postoji mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce sto mi ne preporucuje...skroz me zbunila s tim savjetima...


Obavezno svih 12. Jer od toga ćeš, u najboljem slučaju, imati možda 3-4 blastice. Od ovih stanica što ti zamrznu neoplođene su jako velike šanse da ni jedna neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. Profa jako voli brinuti o "višku" smrzlića a realno ih jako rijetko ima. I uvijek zaboravi napomenuti da neoplođene js imaju jako mali postotak preživljavanja nakon smrzavanja.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## fusa

> Obavezno svih 12. Jer od toga ćeš, u najboljem slučaju, imati možda 3-4 blastice. Od ovih stanica što ti zamrznu neoplođene su jako velike šanse da ni jedna neće preživjeti odmrzavanje. Profa jako voli brinuti o "višku" smrzlića a realno ih jako rijetko ima. I uvijek zaboravi napomenuti da neoplođene js imaju jako mali postotak preživljavanja nakon smrzavanja.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hvala! Kako je prepoznate, dr.prof. koja mi je dala savjet , valjda svi vec znaju sto od nje ocekivati...

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala! Kako je prepoznate, dr.prof. koja mi je dala savjet , valjda svi vec znaju sto od nje ocekivati...


Isto je "savjetovala" frendici. Tj. obavijestila ju je da su joj oplodili 5-6 stanica (nisam više sigurna u točan broj) a ostale zamrznuli zbog "stvaranja viškova embrija". 
Iz tog postupka je uspjela imati jedan transfer 3.dan (bez uspjeha) i zamznute stanice od kojih ni jedna nije preživjela odmrzavanje. 
Zakon kaže da imaš pravo na oplodnju 12 stanica, koje si teškom mukom dobila, pa je moj savjet da iskoristiš to svoje pravo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam od 13js imala 3 blastice. Uvijek bih tražila da mi oplode maksimum.
ako ti uspije od prve, barem imaš smrzliće za FET za drugo dijete

----------


## KitKat82

Slazem se sa curama. Ja od 12js imam 2 blastice. Nitko nije ni dovodio u pitanje da ne bi isli na oplodnju svih 12.

----------


## Vrci

Opet ja... Da li je netko imao menga bolove i u ledima,a da je bio minus? Puno mi se tu pozitivnih javilo

Zivcana sam za popizdit, valjda jer sam se ponadala. Sve pomalo bolucka

----------


## Inesz

*Vrci* i sve druge cure ~~~~~~


*Fusa*, cure su ti sve rekle - sve jajne stanice koje dobiješ neka idu na oplodnju, odnosno ako dobiješ više od 12 js, neka samo broj iznad toga ide u zamrzavanje.

Pitanje je koji je razlog da prof. S u KBC Rijeka pacijenticama sugerira oplodnju manjeg broja js od 12 maksimalno dozvoljenih? IZ kojih razloga nju brine da bi neplodan par mogao imati koji preostali zametak u kriopohrani? Je li ona svećenik ili liječnica? Je li njena dužnost propovijedati ženama u postupku o takozvanim viškovima embrija ili učiniti sve u skladu s pravilima medicnske struke  da neplodan par dobije dijete?!
Ma, upravo je ovo nevjerojatno... 
Uostalom, u hrvatskim bolnicama, stimulacije su prilično mršave, tako da većina parova rijetko ima pokoji zametak za zamrzavanje.

O ovoj problematici smo već prošlih godina pisale na temi "Potpomognuta u Rijeci". Pacijenticama je čak bez njihovog pristanka, oplođen samo manji broj js, daleko manje od 12 dozvoljenih, a ostale js su smrzavane. I naravno, nakon odmrzavanja većina jajnih stanica propada, oplodnja je rijetka.... A žene umjesto da imaju transfer zamrznutih embrija, moraju ponovno u stimulaciju...

----------


## Sybila

Ja citam ovo o toj dr. i ne vjerujem svojim ocima :shock:

----------


## Inesz

Imamo vec 4 godine temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

Tko ima potrebe, na vec prilicno velikom broju postupaka, može vidjeti koliko zametaka za zamrzavanje se dobije u postupcima  u bolnicama.
Uglavnom, stimulirani ciklusi zavsavaju s malim brojem js i rijetko kojim zametkom za zamrzavanje...

----------


## pak

> *Vrci* i sve druge cure ~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Pitanje je koji je razlog da prof. S u KBC Rijeka pacijenticama sugerira oplodnju manjeg broja js od 12 maksimalno dozvoljenih? IZ kojih razloga nju brine da bi neplodan par mogao imati koji preostali zametak u kriopohrani? Je li ona svećenik ili liječnica? .




Razlozi su svjetonazorski. 
Izabrala je krivu subspecijalizaciju obzirom na osobni pogled na svijet. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Pa, nije kasno da se preda služenju u samostanu, a humanu reprodukciju prepusti onim liječnicima kojima je medicina i pomoc pacijentima ispred osobnih uvjerenja i svjetonazora.

----------


## fusa

Cure od ❤️ hvala! Malo mi je bed jer sam pitanje postavila tu, ali na ovoj mi se temi cini da su sve cure koje su prosle stimulaciju pa iz iskustva znaju sto je najbolje. Čekalice nemojte se ljutiti sto sam vam tako upala

----------


## klamerica

Draga Vrci, ja sam dan prije no što sam napravila test (koji je bio negativan) previjala od bolova. Nešt poput jakih menstrualnih bolova ali opet puno žešćih. Čak sam se i onesvijestila u krevetu što sam mislila da je nemoguće. Nisam mogla hodati, probadalo me ko da me netko pika sa iglama u maternici i leđima. Strašno nešto! Dakle, sljedeći dan (mislim da je to bio 11 dnt) je test bio negativan a beta sljedeći tjedan pozitivna. 
Nadam se da sam ulila malo nade. Sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Mene plaši što mi većina bolova nestala. Rijetko sad kad nešto osjetim.
Znam da nije pravilo, ali nisam više pozitivna  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Vrci,ja sam imala preko 30 transfera i u zadnjem uspješnom nije bilo ništa bitno drugacije nego prije.
Tamo oko 4-5dnt sam imala pms bolove koje sam znala imati i u neuspješnim postupcima,grudi ništa..
Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam, i ja prvi puta kad je uspjelo nisam imala baš ništa ništa od simptoma. Ali tad sam već od 6-7 dnt imala pozitivnu lh i na 12dpo pozitivan test... znala sam da je dobro

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci svaka trudnoca je drugacija. Od srca ti zelim da je uspjelo!

----------


## bubekica

Evo da javim, danas prema punkciji 6+1, bila jutros na uzv, EO 2mm, kčs poz, sve ok izgleda  :Smile: 
Jucer sam malo smedjarila pa sam se jako prepala, ali danas se smirilo i dr ne vidi izvor.

----------


## željkica

Bravo bubekice čestitam, ne brini za smeđarenje i ja sam ga imala na početku trudnoće! 
Sretno dalje!

----------


## Vrci

Imam plus, sad na test od 25... 6dnt danas

U soku sam skroz na skroz i krece novi veeeliki strah

----------


## nina977

Bravo Vrci ,baš sam imala neki dobar isihećaj u vezi tebe.. :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Bubekica,čestiram na srčeku!Neka bude sve školski do kraja!

----------


## Frixie

> Imam plus, sad na test od 25... 6dnt danas


Joj, bravo ... koji je plan dalje? Kinezi do bete? Kad je beta?

Sorry, al baš mi je drago  :Smile:  pa od tud 100 pitanja
neka lijepo dalje tamni

----------


## Vrci

Nemam kineza [emoji38]

Beta u cetvrtak. Uf frka me da ne bude biokemijska...

I dalje povremeno pikanje u grudima i kad dulje hodam leda i trbuh

----------


## Vrci

Kao i prvi puta,dobila sam herpes na usnici...i sad si ne smijem nikak olaksati. Ima neka savjet?

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, cestitam!!
Drzim fige da beta potvrdi test!!

----------


## snelly85

Namazi herpes sa tekucim puderom.
I tako svaki dan...nakon 2-3 dana se osusi.

----------


## Sybila

Ma vrci ja sve nekako cekam da javis plus  :Very Happy:  super, nadam se velikoj beti! To je vracena jedna blastica?
Sto se herpesa tice - mislim da bi smjela koristiti flastere, compeed i slicno, koji su bitno blazi, a sprjecavaju sirenje herpesa. Ja osjetim cim herpes krene, stavim ih i ne dobijem cak mjehure. I osigurava da ostane cisto podrucje. 

A nije ti herpes tako los znak, ocito je beta vec krenula s promjenama po tijelu  :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Da, jedna blastica. Jos jedna je na ledu  :Smile: 

Znam da ne smijem virolex i herplex i te kremice,za drugo ne znam. I prvi puta mi isto izbio, valjda pad imuniteta.
Znaci ona bol u trbuhu i ledima od petka do jucer ujutro bila implantacijska.

Sad me strah biokemijske il blighteda...uf

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci - čestitam!!!!! Sretno dalje i samo pozitivno, korak po korak  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

vrci cestitam na plilusu. drzim fige da beta potvrdi! samo pozitivno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 
Nekako sam sad pozitivna, vjerujem u betu. Pa sto bude

----------


## Lutza

Vrci: cestitam od srca!!!!!!

----------


## Tinca18

Vrci cestitam!!!!!

----------


## Zenii

Vrci, super vijesti!

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## KitKat82

:Very Happy: Vrci cestitam!!!

----------


## MalaMa

Nekako mi je zao razbit ovo veselje i prijavit betu 0,8. Opet nista.
Vrci tebi cestitam! Budi optimisticna. Mora biti dobro!  :Smile:

----------


## Ovan

Vrci cestitke,  bravo! Sad samo dan po dan... 
MalaMa bas mi je zao  :Sad:  vracas odmah zamrznuto ili ces malo odmoriti? 

Kako kazu taj lagani pad imuniteta je navodno dobar za implementaciju. Ne znam da li ima nesto o tome po forumu,  ali neke cure su mi pricale za klinike u kojima daju nekakve tablete za smanjenje imuniteta, bas zbog toga, ne znam sta bi to moglo biti...

Ja sam danas toliko smusena da sam jutros zaboravila na utrogestan. Nikad mi se to nije dogodilo.  Bas sam ljuta na sebe!

----------


## Tinca18

MalaMa, bas mi je zao da ni tebi nije uspjelo.
Danas i sluzbeno moja beta 1.2.

----------


## SofijaS

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova na forumu. Takodje u iscekivanju bete. Danas 6dnt 1 blastociste. Ovo mi je četvrta VTO. Betu iz krvi radim u cetvrtak. Danas radila test iz urina-negativan! Preplakala citav dan. Svima želim puno sreće i da Bete budu visoke.

----------


## MalaMa

Ovan mozda zato sto tijelo provjerava je li embrij nesto strano protiv cega se treba borit. Mozda onda pad imuniteta malo oslabi tu borbu i provjeravanje.
Odmaram jedan ciklus pa u dogovor i analizu i,nadam se,fet.

----------


## MalaMa

Tinca zao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## iva777

Tinca, zao mi je jako  :Sad:  
SofijaS dobrodosla! malo je prerano za test , beta je najbolji pokazatelj. strpi se do cetvrtka! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## SofijaS

Hvala, Iva! Puno srece ti zelim u narednom pokusaju.

----------


## JUHU

Vrci čestitam 
MalaMa i Tinca jako mi je zao

----------


## sarasvati

> Sad me strah biokemijske il blighteda...uf


Pusti blighted i biokemijsku! Imaš plus na testu, trudna si i neka tako i ostane! Ako se, nedajboze, nešto bude mijenjalo, tad ćeš se nositi s time! A sada si trudna! WEeeeeee!

----------


## Vrci

Evo i digitalac potvrdio, a prima stick se danas čak i normalno vidi, ne samo meni  :Laughing: 
Rekla mužu...i sad se osjećam skroz ravno. Hormoni  :škartoc: 

Bol u leđima se vratila, jučer me čak boljelo oko jajnika, iako ne znam zašto. Oni nisu radili ovaj ciklus... I menga bolovi postojani

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, veseljeeee!

----------


## iva777

bravo Vrci!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Evo i digitalac potvrdio, a prima stick se danas čak i normalno vidi, ne samo meni 
> Rekla mužu...i sad se osjećam skroz ravno. Hormoni 
> 
> Bol u leđima se vratila, jučer me čak boljelo oko jajnika, iako ne znam zašto. Oni nisu radili ovaj ciklus... I menga bolovi postojani


Jeeej Vrci  :Very Happy:  
Ma nema veze kaj nisu radili, podrucje oko jajnika boli jer opustanje i rastezanje krece odmah po rastu bete, isto tako i menga bolovi. 
Samo ako postanu neizdrzivi, znas kaj ti je onda raditi...ali izdrzljivi bolovi su sasvim ok  :Smile:  
Bas sam sretna zbog tebe  :Grin:

----------


## s_iva

Vrci, čestitam!
To je to, nemoj više trošiti na testove

----------


## Vrci

Evo cure, za kraj sam radila onog gada od Clearblue običnog, morala sam radi sebe. U prvoj trudnoći mi je na prvi urin 13dpo skoro ništa pokazao, beta 56.
I onda mi je pokazao u prošlom mpo ciklusu crtu kad nisam bila trudna.

Ovo je sad, piškila sam prije možda 2 sata, ili manje
http://tinypic.com/r/23m9ett/9

----------


## Vrci

Mrš, neće mi pokazati...

Jel radi sad?
https://ibb.co/f2C7bQ

----------


## biska

Vrci, meni oba linka otvara.
Cestitam od srca!  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Ma Vrci zeno - iz aviona! Nema tu ni b od biokemijske kad beta tak raste  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Morala sam napraviti taj test jer me stvarno par puta isfrustrirao. Nadam se da tu ima bete od barem 50  :Grin: 

Sestra kod soc gin mi nije vjerovala da već imam plus, a transfer bio prije tjedan dana  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Vrci čestitam!jeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Bluebella

Vrci čestitam!

Zeljkica vidim u potpisu da čekaš betu, sretno!

----------


## željkica

Jesam Bluebella ,hvala,danas mi tek 4 dnt,polako pocinjem bit nervozna.

----------


## Vrci

Lagano roskasto kad sam stavljala utriće, luda sam sad...

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci meni je jedini put bilo brljavljene pod utricima u trudnoci. Vjerojatno implantacijsko. Inace nikad ne dobijem prije prekida utrica. Vjerujem da je od implantacije. Meni je to brljavljenje bilo 12dnt na dan vadjenja pozitivne bete.

----------


## Vrci

Stavila utrice i zalegla. Tresem se.
Prosla dva krvarenja su mi bila spontani i neuspjeli mpo

----------


## Stipka

> Jesam Bluebella ,hvala,danas mi tek 4 dnt,polako pocinjem bit nervozna.


Draga,pokušavam ti Poslat pp al ne dozvoljava mi  :utezi:

----------


## JUHU

> Stavila utrice i zalegla. Tresem se.
> Prosla dva krvarenja su mi bila spontani i neuspjeli mpo


Vrci, meni se isto pojavilo roskasto i onda smedjkasto i to je trajalo 3 dana, isto sam bila u panici da je menga ali bilo je implantacijsko. Probaj se malo opustiti draga znam da je teško. Drži se  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Svima s plusom čestitam.. onim manje sretnima,vise sreće drugi put.. doći će... Vrci,pokušaj se smirit i sačekaj..nema druge. Znam da nije lako jer sam i sama prolazila svašta,al strpljen spašen. Virujem da će bit ok.  :grouphug:

----------


## snelly85

Vrci ako imas iscjedak itrice treba piti.

----------


## Vrci

Za sad bilo samo jednom i malo malo ukupno. Dovoljno da me prepadne.

Nadam se da ce,ako sto jos bude,bar biti smede...

----------


## željkica

Stipka neznam zasto nece nije mi posta puna.

----------


## Stipka

> Stipka neznam zasto nece nije mi posta puna.


Aj pokušaj ti meni

----------


## SofijaS

Vrci, možeš li uraditi betu danas? S obzirom da je test pozitivan, pokazaće se i u krvi. Onda nakon dva dana, svakako, treba da se duplira.
Ja isto treba da radim betu sutra, jutros roze na vešu, test iz urina negativan!!! Toliko je negativan da mi se druga crta i ne pričinjava. Opusti se, uradi betu danas i za dva dana i obraduj nas!

----------


## željkica

Vrci kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Ina90

Cure može mala pomoć radila sam Fet blastociste 13 dan je beta bila 1765 a danas 15 dan 3350....dali je to u redu cila sam u panici...

----------


## Ovan

Ina90, meni je bila slicna situacija, prvo 640 pa 1204, cure su me odmah utjesile da je to ok, a onda i doktor potvrdio - na pregledu 2 x  :Heart:  :Heart:   :Smile:  
Visoka beta, uzivaj, mozda su i tebi duplici  :Smile:  

Vrci kako se drzis? 

Ja u iscekivanja 2 uzv 05.05., sve me nesto bolucka, malo grcevi, malo crijeva...a spavat bi mogla 24/7

----------


## Vrci

Opet nije ful cisti iscjedak. Cijelu vecer i popodne bio mir. Onda prije sat vremena neka tamna zila,i malo poslije zamrljano.
Svaki puta kad vidim cijela se tresem... Tek sam se veselila, i eto.
Cekam jos par sati da mi dode beta

Ina, dobra je beta  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Cure može mala pomoć radila sam Fet blastociste 13 dan je beta bila 1765 a danas 15 dan 3350....dali je to u redu cila sam u panici...


Nemoj biti u panici. Evo ti moje bete:
14dnt - ß 1503
16dnt - ß 2195
18dnt - ß 6750
Sretno i neka sve bude školski.  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Ina90, u pravilu se beta dupla svakih 48-72 sata do vrijednosti 1200, a od vrijednosti 1200-6000 se dupla svakih 72-96 sati.

----------


## željkica

Vrci ja sam u prvoj trudnoći smedarila a i mnogo drugih cura tako da probaj se bar malo opustit.

----------


## Vrci

Ma da je barem smeđe...nije još bilo smeđe nego svjetlije... al dobro, čekam razvoj...

----------


## željkica

Grlim jako

----------


## garava13

Bok svima, ja sam 2dnt, cetverostanicni vracen 2 dan. Kad su vam poceli neki pri simptomi? Meni za sad nista

----------


## Ina90

Hvala vam puno cure na pomoći i utjehi bas sam se pripala,idem sad i kod svog doktora pa ćemo vidit sto ce i on reci...Molim Boga da je to sve u redu još sam u strahu...

----------


## iva777

ina beta je dobra.samo smireno bit ce sve ok! 
garava13 , joj simptomi nasi svagdasnji!! ja sam ti imala sve simptome u 3 ivf i nista , netko ima sve simptome a i bez simptoma beta velika.to ti je tako relativno ! 
sretno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

13 dpo beta 87.
Idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Pa za 8dnt cini se ok.za dva dana ponovo?

----------


## Vrci

Da, u vrijednostima je. Čekam da mi se dr javi, ali u petak ponavljam. Samo nek bude dolje sve čisto... radije bih mučnine nego spotting  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ma hoce!Mene lagano nervoza hvata tek 5 dan

----------


## Frixie

> 13 dpo beta 87.
> Idemo dalje


 :Very Happy:  pratim te ... nek se dupla samo

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci bravo. Sretno dalje!

----------


## Ovan

Vrci odlicno!!! Idemo na duplanje!

----------


## NinaDrv

> 13 dpo beta 87.
> Idemo dalje



Suuuuper, držim palčeve da se lijepo podupla  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci - sretno dalje... nek se lijepo dupla. Bravo bravo  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ina90

Vrci čestitam i sretno dalje...evo da vam javim da sam bila u doktora gestacijska vrećica se vidi, dr.kaže da je sve super za 2 tjedna kontrola i nadamo se otkucajima...

----------


## iva777

Vrci - za duplanje!!! 
Ina - drago mi je da ide sve kako treba, sad uzivaj!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Bok cure 
Meni danas 9 dnt 2 blastociste 
Radila sam test, primastick i negativan  :gaah:   :gaah: 

Mislim da neću betu niti vaditi.

----------


## iva777

> Bok cure 
> Meni danas 9 dnt 2 blastociste 
> Radila sam test, primastick i negativan  
> 
> Mislim da neću betu niti vaditi.


Zao mi je zbog negativnog testa, ali obavezno izvadi betu , ona je jedini pokazatelji.nastavi sa terapijom.
kad bi trebala vaditi betu? 



Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

> Bok cure 
> Meni danas 9 dnt 2 blastociste 
> Radila sam test, primastick i negativan  
> 
> Mislim da neću betu niti vaditi.


Zrinkica, mislim da je dosta cura bas za Primastick napisalo da je sranje od testa i da im je pokazao lazno negativan rezultat.
Ako mozes, strpi se do bete, ako ne mozes, kzpi u ljekarni gravignost ultra ili geraterm.
To su navodno najosjetljiviji testovi iako bi ja na tvom mjestu sutra izvadila krv i rjesila se svih nedoumica  :Wink: 

Puno srece ti zelim, da budes jos jedna u nizu koja ce moci napisati da je Primastick sranje  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ima i cyclotest, ima od 10 i 25 osjetljuvosti. Meni bio dobar  :Smile:  isto crvena crta

----------


## zrinkica

Hvala vam cure. U utorak bi trebala vadit betu. Valjda ću se do nedjelje strpit pa probati neki drugi test. 

Prsa me bole od ponedjeljka, i pritisak na desnoj strani svaki dan sve jači. Jučer sam jedva s posla došla doma. 
Nikakve upute mi niko od dr nije dao nakon feta. Radim sve normalno. 

Čim više razmišljam, gore je.

----------


## zrinkica

Kupila sam neke jeftine testove u bipi.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je 9dnt bio redovan dan za vađenje bete... tebi baš dugo dali čekati

----------


## zrinkica

Ma da, a i sad su ti neradni dani. Užas
Ne nadam se previše. 

Sad su mi počeli i standard menstrualni bolovi.

----------


## Loli5

Pozdrav cure...
U fet postupku sam
13 dpo beta 851
16 dpo beta 2836
18 dan tj. jucer nakon odlaska u wc na papiru rozo,jel netko imao slicnu situaciju?Sutra idem na uzv a do tada mirovanje...

----------


## Vrci

Loli, bete su ti super  :Smile:  Jel bi mogli biti duplići?

Ja sam imala rozo eto jučer i prekjučer, 12 i 13dpo od fet-a, isto mirujem, i nije se ponavljalo

----------


## Loli5

Nemogu opisati strah koji osjecam,jucer 3× na papiru,danas 1x jedva vidljivo...Ali prsa su se ispuhala...

----------


## Loli5

Vrci da li koristis estrofem?

----------


## Loli5

Upravo na wc papiru krv crveno?

----------


## Vrci

Da, koristim utriće i estrofem...

I isto se tresem svaki puta kad idem na wc.  Samo miruj i sutra ćeš vidjeti što bude

----------


## Loli5

Meni je dr. ukinula estrofem nakon prve bete pa neznam jel to razlog krvarenja...

----------


## zrinkica

Čim nešto teže dižem odmah me probada na desnoj strani. Vjerojatno će menga uskoro.

----------


## iva777

> Ma da, a i sad su ti neradni dani. Užas
> Ne nadam se previše. 
> 
> Sad su mi počeli i standard menstrualni bolovi.


mozda da odes izvaditi betu privatno i rijesis nedoumice.najgori su sad dano cekanja, razumijem te .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Stipka

Cure koje ste koristile Estrofem ,od kad do kad ste ga koristile?.. i u kojoj količini

----------


## Loli5

Ja sam ga koristila od 3 dana ciklusa 3x4 mg,iza transfera 3×2 mg...Nakon prve bete dr. rekla da prekinem terapiju...Prokrvarila jucer,sutra uzv. Sad citam po forumima da ga cure koriste i do 8 tj. trudnoce,neke i duze pa me strah da nisam radi toga prokrvarila tj. rano prekinula terapiju.Ima li koja od vas iskustva u vezi toga?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći prestajala iza prvog uzv, znači poslije 6tt

----------


## željkica

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Izvadila krv, doslovce umirem od straha i pripremam se na najgore. A veselim se najboljem.

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci ~~~~~~~ Bit ce najbolje!

----------


## JUHU

Vrci....... sretnooooo

----------


## Frixie

*Vrci* draga, sretno!!!

----------


## iva777

Vrci , drzim fige!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Cure, kada stavljate Utrogestan? Meni dok.nije nista konkretno rekao, stavim 3x dnevno al ono nije uvijek isto vrijeme i isti razmak.. neznam dali to ima kakve veze. Sad se za svaku sitnicu hvatam da ne radim krivo nesto  :Unsure:

----------


## iva777

garava ja sam stavljala svakih 8 sati .mislim nisam uvijek striktno ali otprilike 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

> Cure, kada stavljate Utrogestan? Meni dok.nije nista konkretno rekao, stavim 3x dnevno al ono nije uvijek isto vrijeme i isti razmak.. neznam dali to ima kakve veze. Sad se za svaku sitnicu hvatam da ne radim krivo nesto


Ja stavljam redovno svakih 8 sati. Ok nekad fulam za pola sata Ali nastojim stavljati uvijek na vrijeme, teta iz ljekarne mi je Tako preporucila.

----------


## željkica

I ja isto tako.
Vrci??????

----------


## CHIARA...

Tako i ja svakih osam sati. Namjestila sam si alarm u 8, 16 i 24 h. Ovaj put sam dobila crinone gel pa cemo vidjeti kakvu cu srecu imati sa njim.

----------


## Vrci

Evo upravo došlo, 244  :Smile:  tresem se, sretna sam i zbunjena...

Ali da ne bi bilo idealno, TSH mi skočio na gornju granicu, moram do endice

----------


## željkica

Toooooo cestitam!!!!!!jeeeeee!bas sam happy!
Moras odmah vadit krv sigurno ce ti povecat dozu!!!!

----------


## iva777

Vrci , bravo !!! jeeeeeeee!!!  :Smile: )))))

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Vrci cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimsi

> Evo upravo došlo, 244  tresem se, sretna sam i zbunjena...
> 
> Ali da ne bi bilo idealno, TSH mi skočio na gornju granicu, moram do endice


Vrci čestitam!  :Smile: 

I meni je tsh skocio na 5 na pocetku, dobila malo vecu dozu i za cas bilo sve ok. Meni je endo rekla da nista ne brinem i da to nije nista strasno, samo je vazno na vrijeme reagirati. 

Želim ti ugodnu i dosadnu trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Čestitke Vrci!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Jel netko na VV kod endo, mogu im u utorak samo banuti s uputnicama? Jer na povijesti bolesti mi piše kontroal odmah u slučaju trudnoće

----------


## željkica

Jel mozes negdje sutra privatno izvadit? Da ne čekaš utorak

----------


## Vrci

Pa sad sam vadila tsh  :Smile:  al moram doc gore sad za dogovore za dalje.

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, jupiiiiiijjjj!

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, jupiiiiii!!

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, odlicnooooo!!!!

Cestitam!!!!

Sretno do kraja.

----------


## JUHU

Superrrr vrci, cestitam

----------


## Vrci

Hvala vam svima  :Smile:  Ovo nije duplanje bete, nego tri puta, više nego što sam očekivala  :Smile:  Nadam se da bude sve ok, uzv za mrvu više od 2 tj

Sada želim da čekalice isto imaju dobre rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Evo upravo došlo, 244  tresem se, sretna sam i zbunjena...


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Jolica30

Vrci cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci cestitam!!!!!

----------


## fusa

*vrci* da ti i ovdje čestitam  :Zaljubljen: 

ja vam se cure pridružujem opet...mada sa manjim žarom, ali ajde dati ću priliku svom malom 4-staničnom embriju  :Saint: 
danas bila na transferu pa idemo u drugi krug čekanja bete :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Vrci cestitam, bas mi je drago!  :Very Happy:  
Fusa, sretno!

----------


## zrinkica

Vrci  :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala cure... Bila sam bezbrizna cijela 2 sata, a onda krenulo, jel ce bit srce,jel blighted jel ovo..  koma :skartoc:

Al sretna jesam, suze mi dosle....

----------


## Ovan

Vrci cestitke!!!! Bravo!
A briga nikad ne prestaje,  zapravo s pozitivnom betom zivot krene kompliciranim putem  :Smile:  

Fusa sretno s 4-stanicnim ~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Ima li koja čekalica bete? Da skupa kukamo.....

----------


## ema 1

> Ima li koja čekalica bete? Da skupa kukamo.....


Pozdrav
Imam ja danas 7dnt FET, ako sam dobro skužila i tebi je 7 dnt.
Jesi možda radila test

----------


## željkica

Da i meni je 7 dan,nisam transfer mi je bio 3 dan pa je jos rano a i primila sam booster u srijedu tako da svejedno moram čekat.
Imaš li kakve simptome?Koji dan je tebi bio transfer?

----------


## Bluebella

> Ima li koja čekalica bete? Da skupa kukamo.....


Željkice ja zadnja tri mjeseca samo odbrojavam, al nije neka frka, ipak imam malog miša pa mi minus ne pada tesko  :Wink: 
Danas sam 8 dana nakon ovulacije, jos do kraja ljeta idemo probavati prirodno pa ako ne uspije budem razmislila o mpo.

----------


## Stipka

Čestitke Vrci ,nadam se i tvom plusu Zeljkica i kod svih ostalih pa tako i kod sebe  :grouphug:

----------


## garava13

Zeljkica evo i ja se pridruzujem, 2 dan vracen danas mi 4dnt.. imam jos dana cekati.. kad planiras vaditi betu?

----------


## željkica

Uf meni tesko pada , a vidit cemo sta ce sad bit.
Stipka hvala sretno i tebi.
Do sad u postupcima bi mi uvijek probava stala od utrogestana a sad sve normalno malo mi to cudno.

----------


## Vrci

Mene do sad u postupcima grudi bas ubijale,ovaj puta jako jako malo. Uopce nema pravila...

----------


## Bluebella

Zeljkice sretno, nek ovaj bude dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## Loli5

Cure,ja danas bila na uzv,vidi se gv i zv,
ponovno na uzv u petak.I dalje ima krvarenja,strogo mirovanje...Izludit cu...

----------


## ema 1

Sretno nam svima.
Simptoma nemam posebnih, klasični PMS i bolovi u trbuhu. Radila sam čak i test ali nisam sigurna da se vidi crtica, valjda je samo ja vidim. Probat cu za dva dana opet a do tad...

----------


## iva777

> Cure,ja danas bila na uzv,vidi se gv i zv,
> ponovno na uzv u petak.I dalje ima krvarenja,strogo mirovanje...Izludit cu...


Loli5, nemam ti sto pametno reci, pokusaj biti pozitivna , i miruj. 
nista ti dr nije rekao? zasto je krvarenje prisutno? nadam se da ce biti sve u redu. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Cure meni je danas 11dnt 2 blastociste, test je opet negativan. Prestala sam sa utrićima. Nema smisla više. 
U utorak ću javiti u Petrovu. Razmišljamo sve više da promijenimo kliniku. Vidim da vas je puno kod Škvorca. Vjerojatno ćemo k njemu, a možda i Radončiću da dobijemo druga mišljenja. 

Svi čekalicama želim + i veliku betu!

----------


## MonaLi

Zrinkica - promijeni kliniku da, koliko citam tvoje iskustvo sve nekako olako shvaćaju, nisu ti bi utrice dali na vrijeme. Škvorc ima super rezultate i divan je i pažljiv. Posvetiti ce ti se potpuno. Sretno dalje  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Uf sta sam ja danas nervozna vjerojatno pms i opet nista ni ovaj put sve mi se čini...... :cupakosu:

----------


## jelena30

Evo cure da se i ja prijavim danas mi 7dnt. U subotu mi vraćen jedan 4-stanićni embrij e sad se samo nadam☺

----------


## zrinkica

> Zrinkica - promijeni kliniku da, koliko citam tvoje iskustvo sve nekako olako shvaćaju, nisu ti bi utrice dali na vrijeme. Škvorc ima super rezultate i divan je i pažljiv. Posvetiti ce ti se potpuno. Sretno dalje 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala ti! 

Ne znam sad kak to funkcionira, ako sam već u jednoj klinici hoće li mi ginekolog dati drugu D1 uputnicu, ako ova stara još vrijedi. Ispitati ću situaciju drugi tjedan.

----------


## fusa

> Evo cure da se i ja prijavim danas mi 7dnt. U subotu mi vraćen jedan 4-stanićni embrij e sad se samo nadam☺


Sretno draga! Meni je isto vračen 4-st. Samo što mi je tek 2dnt. Nego jesu tebi vratili 2dan ili 3dan? I jesi bila u stimuliranom ili u prirodnom? Malo sam znatiželjna, znam da je sve individualno al samo da se imam po kome ravnati :Grin:  ,(ono kao kad ćeš pišati test, raditi betu i slično)

----------


## MonaLi

Zrinkica - odeš prvo kod Škvorca na konzultacije, on ti napise da trebas D1 uputnicu i tvoja gin ti mora dati. Meni je moja dala D1 i za Petrovu i nakon 2 mj opet D1 jer sam trebala na SD obaviti hsg. Tako da svakako ti moze dati  :Smile:  
Savjetujem ti da se stvarno makneš iz Petrove ako ne ide tamo  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Fusa meni je isto vracen 4-st. 2 dan, u stimuliranom. Danas 6dnt bez ikakvih sam simptoma i to me ubija.

----------


## zrinkica

> Zrinkica - odeš prvo kod Škvorca na konzultacije, on ti napise da trebas D1 uputnicu i tvoja gin ti mora dati. Meni je moja dala D1 i za Petrovu i nakon 2 mj opet D1 jer sam trebala na SD obaviti hsg. Tako da svakako ti moze dati  
> Savjetujem ti da se stvarno makneš iz Petrove ako ne ide tamo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Da javit ću im da nije uspjelo i to je to. 
Meni je danas krenulo krvarenje, lagano. I mučnine, od jutra povraćam. Užas.

----------


## fusa

*Garava* ajde super, ima nas više onda tu sa 4-st. No moj je 3dan vračen pa je još manji...no ne odustajemo! Kako to da ti je vraćen 2.dan? 
Nemoj se oslanjati na simptome ili ne simptome, vjeruj ja sam sve simptome prošla pa nikad ništa nije bilo...

----------


## jelena30

Fusa prvo ti držim

----------


## fusa

> Fusa prvo ti držim


nisam skužila :Confused:  jel ti skratilo post?

----------


## garava13

Fusa pa bio je samo 1 oplodjen i zato mi je ranije vracen jer je sigurniji kod mene ☺ kasnije vracaju samo ako ih je vise oplodjeno.

----------


## garava13

Ma i ti simptomi..idu mi na zivce hehe drzim nam svima fige da bude velika beta. Kada Fusa radis betu?

----------


## jelena30

daa a i pisala s mobitela

----------


## garava13

Jelena30 kod koga si na VV, mi smo bili prva dva puta pa smo se prebacili.

----------


## jelena30

e ovako bila sam u stimuliranom femara+menopur+cetrotide. Punkcija bila u četvrtak 2JS jedna se oplodila i vračena u subotu. Utriči 3*2 i 26.04 decapeptyl 
trenutni osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m ali se nadam da je to samo osjećaj. U čet i petak imala sam par puta malo krvi bol u trbuhu trenutno u leđima...

----------


## jelena30

MM je bilo za Božić 2015 na TESE u Merkuru i bilo je materijala i smrznuli su 9 slamčica tri smo ptrošili tako da još imamo 6

----------


## jelena30

> Jelena30 kod koga si na VV, mi smo bili prva dva puta pa smo se prebacili.


A kao kod dr.J ali kako koji doktor je tamo i tako te prima i pregledava. Ja sm u ovom postupku prošla sve doktore  e sad će mo viditi šta će biti

----------


## fusa

> Ma i ti simptomi..idu mi na zivce hehe drzim nam svima fige da bude velika beta. Kada Fusa radis betu?


¸a joj, ja betu vadim tek za 3 tjedna, ali sam "naoružana" sa 30testića jake osjetljivosti i mislim da ću početi ih koristiti od 12dpt ako M prije ne dođe.
I ja navijam da sve mi proljetne čekalice imamo visoke bete!

----------


## garava13

I mi smo tako. Bili kod dok.P. ali on mi je mozda 2 puta bio. Moram ti reci da smo se mi nekako razocarali u VV. Daleko od toga da su svi super, ljubazni itd.ali malo su ofrlji, samo guraju na postupke i ne pokusavaju rijesiti nalaze. Npr.ja sam imala visok TSH i poslali su me u postupak. Dok sad, dok.mi nije dao da idemo dok nalazi svi nisu bili uredni. To je nase iskustvo. Ja vam zelim svu srecu da uspije ovaj put 

Fusa zasto tako kasno vadis?

----------


## fusa

mi iz Riječkog MPO-a dobijemo uputnicu 21dnt da vadimo betu :Coffee:

----------


## jelena30

> I mi smo tako. Bili kod dok.P. ali on mi je mozda 2 puta bio. Moram ti reci da smo se mi nekako razocarali u VV. Daleko od toga da su svi super, ljubazni itd.ali malo su ofrlji, samo guraju na postupke i ne pokusavaju rijesiti nalaze. Npr.ja sam imala visok TSH i poslali su me u postupak. Dok sad, dok.mi nije dao da idemo dok nalazi svi nisu bili uredni. To je nase iskustvo. Ja vam zelim svu srecu da uspije ovaj put ������������
> 
> Fusa zasto tako kasno vadis?


da slažem se s tobom da su malo ofrlji i da i da rade kao sve na brzinu
kad trebaš vaditi betu ja 08.05 ako izdržim do tad :utezi:

----------


## garava13

Jelena i ja 8.5 al mislim da cu prije toga. Da se uvatilo trebalo bi vec pokazati.

Fusa ah svi neka svoja pravila imaju. Al tebi nitko ne brani uzeti uputnicu kod gin.i izvaditi prije.  :Grin:

----------


## jelena30

> mi iz Riječkog MPO-a dobijemo uputnicu 21dnt da vadimo betu


ja nisam radila testove nego sam otišla u bolnicu bez uputnice platila negdje oko 50kn i izvadila betu 
dobila nalaz za dva sata i znala sam na čemu sam

----------


## fusa

*jelena30* ovaj tvoj prijedlog mi se sviđa...tako ću i napraviti ako ne dobim M pa tamo negdje 14dpt jer mi do bolnice ili prvog laba treba 3sata vožnje autom, pa da se ne vozim uzalud.

----------


## jelena30

I meni je do VV trebalo 3 sata pa sam ja to rješavala u najbližoj bolnici tj labosu na ovaj naćin jer pošto imam d1 uputnicu nisam mogla dobiti posebnu za betu a i nisam čekala pogotovo jer sam svaki put dobila M 3 dana ranije

----------


## jelena30

Ali ne kod privatnika jer ti oni naplate  od 150 kn do 200 kn. Baš u državnim

----------


## JUHU

Cure, vi koje ste imale pozitivne bete, Jel mozete opisati dali sad Imate nekakve simptome, I Kako se osjecate? Ja Imam utz 4.5 u cetvrtak taj dan ce mi biti 7tt manje vise se osjecam ok Ali spavati bi mogla 24/7 kava mi Nekako vise nepase, popijem Jednu ujutro I to je to, par Dana mi je bila nekakva mucnina ali bez povracanja. Kako se vi osjecate?

----------


## Vrci

Samo izrazita pospanost. Popodne jednostavno moram spavati, mozak mi se gasi

Tako mi bilo i prvi puta

----------


## sjuskica30

> *jelena30* ovaj tvoj prijedlog mi se sviđa...tako ću i napraviti ako ne dobim M pa tamo negdje 14dpt jer mi do bolnice ili prvog laba treba 3sata vožnje autom, pa da se ne vozim uzalud.


Fusa,moja prijateljica je isto kao i ja i ti u Rijeci...imamo čak i istu doktoricu...dr.SŠ...
ona je izvadila ranije,beta je bila pozitivna,ali ne baš idealna...kad je došla na prvi pregled plod se nije razvio...
Ovo nije da te uplašim već da te unaprijed upozorim da ćeš kao i ona "dobit po nosu" ako ranije izvadiš....Rijeka je stajališta da se iz bete 21dnt definitivno može zaključiti jeli sa plodom sve u redu,a sa ranijom betom je to dosta teško jer su intervali ogromni i totalno variraju od žene do žene...
Naravno,ti ako si nesrpljiva poslušaj cure pa si izvadi prije,a onda ponovi 21dnt za njih.

I inače sretno vama čekalicama bete! Posebno vama 4-staničnima....nemojte misliti da su mali...vidjela sam po forumima da je brdo bebica došlo na svijet upravo od takvih embrijića!

----------


## Vrci

Ali smiješno mi, u Rijeci je beta 21dnt, a kod moje dr je prvi uzv nakon pozitivne bete 4 tj od punkcije. Ono, dok Riječanke dočekaju betu, ja sam skoro već na uzv

----------


## adriaa

Fusa,ako znas kad ti treba doci menstruacija i ako je ne dobijes,napravi test,ako je pozitivan izvadi betu, nitko ne mora znati da si ti to radila ranije.
Tako sam i ja,pa ko bi docekao 21 dan!!!!
Cure sretno!!!!

----------


## fusa

Meni je isto bezveze to cekanje do 21.dana ali tako je kako je. Do tad se vec filtriraju sve trudnoce, i vecina beta ili cak sve budu pozitivne, jer meni M dode 3dana kako prestanem koristiti crinone a njega uvijek dobijem samo jednu kutiju i do 15dpt bi vec trebala znati sve.
Nego pocelo me peckati i svrbiti(ne jako i ne non stop) poslje transfera, bas na ulazu i sad neznam ako su gljivice kako da to sprijecim? Jel smijem koristiti kantarionovo ulje na tamponu?(njega imam pravog domaceg)

----------


## Sybila

> Meni je isto bezveze to cekanje do 21.dana ali tako je kako je. Do tad se vec filtriraju sve trudnoce, i vecina beta ili cak sve budu pozitivne, jer meni M dode 3dana kako prestanem koristiti crinone a njega uvijek dobijem samo jednu kutiju i do 15dpt bi vec trebala znati sve.
> Nego pocelo me peckati i svrbiti(ne jako i ne non stop) poslje transfera, bas na ulazu i sad neznam ako su gljivice kako da to sprijecim? Jel smijem koristiti kantarionovo ulje na tamponu?(njega imam pravog domaceg)


Ni slucajno u sebe ista sto nije doktor odobrio! Izvana se mozes bez problema mazati canestenom. Ne znam koliko je problematicno za razdoblje nakon transfera koristenje vaginaleta  :Undecided:  u trudnoci mogu bez aplikatora. Nazovi si sutra ginekologa pa pitaj sto koristiti, nemoj niti canesten bez amenovanja, iako se koristi najnormalnije u trudnoci - ali ne znam kako reagira s crinoneom, ukljucujuci kremu. S time da sam ja imala simptome slicne gljivicama - suhoca i svrbez- od utrogestana, mozda ti je samo u pitanju suhoca od crinone gela. Jesi ga prije koristila kad? Iscjedak?

Cekaj, ako sam dobro shvatila, oni vama daju da vadite betu 21.dan, a crinone prestajete nakon 15.dana ili ranije? Ako sam stvarno dobro shvatila, imam jos jedno pitanje - jesu oni normalni? Tko to mozebitnim trudnicama prekida terapiju progesteronom prije nego se utvrdi jel doslo do t ili ne? Pa jel racunaju na udio spontanih u tim pacijenticama koje kakti dobiju mengu, jer dijelu zena progesteron pomaze, a dijelu je apsolutno neophodan? Ja ne vjerujem...

----------


## Vrci

fusa, pa dodani progesteron ti daje tvoj ginekolog. Ne kužim kako možete prestati s njim prije bete. Do tad do kad na papiru piše da je beta imaš pravo na sve lijekove. Točka

----------


## Sybila

> fusa, pa dodani progesteron ti daje tvoj ginekolog. Ne kužim kako možete prestati s njim prije bete. Do tad do kad na papiru piše da je beta imaš pravo na sve lijekove. Točka


Ja sam popi*** u rano jutro, hormoni luduju, fitilj je kratak  :Laughing:  
fakat se nadam da sam krivo nesto shvatila i da to ri ne radi tako  :Undecided:

----------


## fusa

neznam cure ja sam u prvom prirodnom postupku dobila jedno pakovanje crinone gela, kad sam potrošila došla je M. Sljedeći prirodni sam dobila recept , podigla jedno pakovanje ali nije došlo do transfera pa mi ostalo. Nitko mi nije rekao kako dugo da ga sad u stimuliranom trošim. Onda  ću sad otići svojoj gin neka mi pusti još jedan recept, jer mi je ostalo 7kom.
Moguće da mi je od crinone gela svrbež. Nemam neki iscjedak. Ali se isto tako ne sijećam dali mi je bilo tako prvi put kad sam ga koristila. Jedina nuspojava mi je pišanje po noći. Strašno, jedan do dva puta se dižem na WC. Sutra idem u RI kod MPO da vidim što se desilo sa ostalim zamecima pa ću ih pitati i za gel i za svrbež. Koliko toga nebi znala da nemam vas :Heart:  hvala!

----------


## željkica

Danas mi 10dnt transfer bio 3 dan,jel rano sutra za test?

----------


## fusa

*željkica* držim fige da bude +!

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina 


Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:


0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## Vrci

Fusa, progesteron se nikad ne dobije koliko ti odjednom treba, a koristi se do bete.
Recimo utrice daju po 2 kutije, to je za 10 dana. Kad si pred kraj kutije ides kod soc gin po jos

----------


## Sybila

Fusa - vrlo nemarno od njih da nisu napisali ili bar rekli koliko dugo koristis progesteron. Mora do bete ici. Odi kod gin po novi rp. Ja nisam dobivala u bolnici, nego na papiru popis lijekova i kako koristiti, soc.gin napisao rp.
To pisanje po noci dobro zvuci, rade bubrezi jace  :Wink: 

Zeljkice - ne bi trebalo biti prerano. Sad si dakle 13 dpo, test bi trebao pokazati na cemu si, ali znas kako ide - uvijek moze biti lazno negativan. Drzim  :fige:

----------


## lafčeko

Bok cure,upadam u raspravu..
Ja sam isto u Rijeci i imam za terapiju Crinone gel. Vama vas soc. ginekolog treba dat Crinone gela koliko vam treba. Oni u Rijeci nemaju nista s tim. Meni je moja ginekologica dala 2 kutije odmah kada sam donesla nalaz iz Ri na kojem je pisalo da mi je to terapija nakon transfera (gel sam podigla odmah nakon punkcije) i sada kad sam vadila betu koja je pozitivna,rekla sam da imam jos za 7 dana i odmah sam dobila na recept jos 2 kutije. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla koliko toliko...
Sretno svima!

----------


## sjuskica30

Ma Fusa krivo si shvatila! Tvoja doktorica ti mora propisivati crinone do 12tj trudnoce (svi mi iz MPO bi trebali do tad biti na progesteronu)....ja sam sad 16tj i vodim trudnoću paralelno Rijeka/Poreč...Rijeka je odredila da nastavljam sa Utrogestanima i dalje jer sam imala neko krvarenje na 8+5 i moja soc.ginekologica mi samo dalje šalje recepte za njih!
Znači,sad kad budeš pri kraju sa tom kutijom crinonea,odmah zovi za novi recept!!!!

----------


## sjuskica30

> Ali smiješno mi, u Rijeci je beta 21dnt, a kod moje dr je prvi uzv nakon pozitivne bete 4 tj od punkcije. Ono, dok Riječanke dočekaju betu, ja sam skoro već na uzv


Slažem se Vrci da je dugo jer smo nestrpljive,ali opet ima i logike...
Što se UZV tiče po zakonu bi trebala biti samo tri u trudnoći (po svakom tromjesečju jedan),ali se tog nitko ne drži na našu sreću.
Zapravo,Rijeka radi prvi UZV u 7tj/8tj. i tad bi se trebalo već sve vidjeti;plod,srčana reakcija...mi bi sve htjele što prije na prvi pregled,a to može biti dvosjekli mač jer može biti gestacijska vrećica,a da se poslije ne pojavi i plod...kao u mojoj prvoj neuspješnoj trudnoći kad sam isto požurila na UZV.

Adriaa,možda nitko neće znati kad je radila betu,ali ako ju izvadi prije 21dnt očekivano će biti manja. I onda kad nazove Rijeku da dogovori prvi pregled oni će tražiti da im kaže koliko iznosi beta;ona će reći koliko piše na nalazu i oni će reći da je premala za 21dnt i složiti dramu od tog.
Zato sam joj savjetovala da izvadi ranije privatno ako je nestrpljiva,ali da za njih ponovi na 21dnt kad je već takvo pravilo našeg KBC-a.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Danas mi 10dnt transfer bio 3 dan,jel rano sutra za test?


Željkice,cure su u pravu! Ne bi trebalo biti rano! Ja sam napravila obični kinez sa e-baya na 8dnt (transfer 3.dan 7-staničnog embrija) i vidjela se iz aviona druga crta!
Ali isto ako je negativan nemoj pasti odmah u bed! Neke i prokrvare,naprave tri testa,svi budu negativni pa nakraju beta bude pozitivna.
Svi smo jednostavno drugačije!!!

----------


## jelena30

Cure ja uvijek radim betu ranije umjesto testa na svoj trošak (cijena ista )i tad  znam 100% na čemu sam a sa uputnicom onaj dan kad mi doktor odredi tj 16 dnt ali do sad mi je uvijek bila negativna tako da nema svrhe ponavljati

----------


## Mamiblue

Cure pitanje- smije li se imati odnos prije feta?

----------


## garava13

Cure, danas mi je 7dnt od jucer me boli donji dio ledja i to najvise kad hodam i navecer valjda od cijelog dana i malo trbuh. Jutros radila kineza neg.  :No:

----------


## Vrci

> Cure pitanje- smije li se imati odnos prije feta?


Ja citala da to pomaze implantaciji, kao spermici i utjecaj na maternicu... Evo ovaj puta smo i mi bili u akciji i fet uspio  :Smile:

----------


## jelena30

> Cure, danas mi je 7dnt od jucer me boli donji dio ledja i to najvise kad hodam i navecer valjda od cijelog dana i malo trbuh. Jutros radila kineza neg.


Garava a šta nije ipak malo rano?

----------


## garava13

Jelena a mozda i je, jer je meni jos 2dnevni. Al vrag neda mira hehe a nisan nekako to shvatila ni ozbiljno, jos kinez  :Rolling Eyes:  kako si ti?

----------


## LIMAC

Cure da vas malo ohrabrim! Moj 6-ti et je bio 2dan I bio je cetverostanican. Nakon et nisam imala nekve simptone, ponekad   malo grceve kao da cu dobiti mjesecnicu.  Vec sam mislila da nista od svega, napravila sam test na urin 12dnt I bila skroz blaga druga crta. Beta je 16dnt iznosila 1560!!!!
Zato mislite samo pozitivno,secite,uzivajte,druzite se!! Sanse uvijek postoje!!

----------


## garava13

Limac hvala na ohrabljenju.. ma da rano sam napravila.  :Saint:

----------


## LIMAC

> Limac hvala na ohrabljenju.. ma da rano sam napravila.


Okupiraj misli drugim stvarima! Ja sam stalno lunjala po kavama,setnjama...kad bih ostala sama u stanu onda bi samo razmisljala di me boli! Zasto nista ne boli!!!!
Pricekaj jos malo pa napravi test!!!!

----------


## garava13

Pa da onda samo umisljamo simptome. Vadit cu betu u petak. El jel se beta moze vaditi bilo kada, mislin ne mora biti striktno ujutro?

----------


## MalaMa

Cure s 4st evo ohrabrenja i od mene. Moja mala sefica je upravo 4st embrij vracen 2dan. Garava meni je beta 7dnt bila 17. Ne vjerujem da bi ju kinez ulovio  :Smile: . A 12 dnt 227.
Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

Garava beta moze bilo kad u danu.

----------


## garava13

Uh cure daje te mi veliku nadu.. hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

vidim da sam propustila nesto dobrih vijesti ovdje!
cestitke na pozitivnim betama! MonaLi, Vrci  :Heart: 

tuznicama zagrljaj!

----------


## garava13

Ginger bas me zainteresirao ovaj tvoj potpis. Koliko imas curica?  :Smile:

----------


## fusa

> Nego pocelo me peckati i svrbiti(ne jako i ne non stop) poslje transfera, bas na ulazu i sad neznam ako su gljivice kako da to sprijecim? Jel smijem koristiti kantarionovo ulje na tamponu?(njega imam pravog domaceg)


nego da sama sebi odgovorim na post :Grin:  možda će kome trebati. Uglavno pitala sam dr. danas za taj svrbež, pošto se ne sijećam da sam ga imala kad sam prvi put koristila crinone gel, veli dr. da su vjerojatno gljivice kojima sam, veli ona, podložnija jer sam imala LETZ biopsiju grlića maternice i da nije dobro ništa mješati sa crinone gelom, a mazanje iz vana ne pomaže pa mi je prepisala Duflucan 150mg jednokratno, tablte koje se piju.
Uglavnom saznala danas da mi nije ostalo embrijića za led, prestali su se razvijati i nažalost koliko god pozitivna htijela biti mislim da ovog u meni čeka ista sudbina :Sad:  , treba mi čudo da ga spasi ali ja ću se nadati do zadnjega.

----------


## jelena30

> Jelena a mozda i je, jer je meni jos 2dnevni. Al vrag neda mira hehe a nisan nekako to shvatila ni ozbiljno, jos kinez  kako si ti?


Malo me nervoza počela prati išla po recept za utriće i uputnicu da u petak vadim betu i dobila ali mi sestra kaže stroj za mjerenje bete u labisu neradi pa odite negdje drugdje

----------


## jelena30

Cure koje imate pozitivne bete cestitke...

----------


## garava13

Jelena30 jel imas negdje drugdje u blizini?

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger bas me zainteresirao ovaj tvoj potpis. Koliko imas curica?


cetiri  :Smile: 
tri uz pomoc mpo
a cetvrta je cudo iz kucne radinosti, nakon kojih 10 godina borbe s dijagnozom teske oat, a po zadnjem i mojim snizenim amh
zalomila nam se  :Smile:

----------


## jelena30

> Jelena30 jel imas negdje drugdje u blizini?


Ne morat ću na VV jer mi on onda najblži.

----------


## Zenii

Željkica, di si?Jesi pišnula test?

----------


## željkica

Mislim da cu dana otic betu izvadit,12 dnt je,to je ok?

----------


## Zenii

> Mislim da cu dana otic betu izvadit,12 dnt je,to je ok?


12 dnt je ok, sretno!!

----------


## miuta821

> Ne morat ću na VV jer mi on onda najblži.


Ako se dobro sjetim iz bj si možeš i u bj

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ema 1

cure pomagajte
Beta 12dnt FET svega 49 čini mi se premalo ? Kakva su vaša iskustva s niskim betama?

----------


## garava13

Ginger super bas lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Ema ja nemam dobra iskustva s malim betama ,nadam se da kod tebe nece bit tako,ponovi za dva dana i sretno!

----------


## Ovan

Ema ja imam super iskustva s malom betom, meni je u prvoj trudnoci prva beta bila 54  :Wink:  Samo ti ponovi za sva dana i puno srece ti zelim!

----------


## ema 1

Željkica čekamo tvoj nalaz, nadam se da ce bit veci.
Ovan hvala na utjesi koji dnt je bila beta. Mislim da cu izludit do petka, ali svejedno mislim da neće dobro završit.
Jel bi to onda bila biokemijska? Valjda neću morati na kiretažu.

----------


## Vrci

Da, ako ne bude rasla,biokemijska je 
Ja sam na 13dpo (10dnt) imala 56, i dr je rekla da je to po njenom vec sigurna zona,iako blizu granice...
Iduca beta je bila 107, i iz te trudnoce roden mi sin

----------


## željkica

I ja cu skrenut tako me strah ,sinoc sam radila test i pojavila se druga svijetla crtica nakon par min,sad iza posla cu otic,bas sam u strahu.

----------


## Ovan

Ema meni je prva beta isto bila 12 dnt, bas sam isla provjeriti stare emailove, to je bilo davne 2011. Doduse, kod mene su i blizanci s rekordno niskom betom  :Grin: 
Zeljkica sretno od srca!

----------


## ema 1

Cure hvala vam na info. Kako God bude moram dalje. Nadam se samo da neću na kiretažu opet imala sam već dva spontana.
Željkice super za plusic.

Vrci tebi je bio 13 dpo meni je već 17 dpo tako da sam već sigurna da ništa od ovoga.

----------


## biska

> I ja cu skrenut tako me strah ,sinoc sam radila test i pojavila se druga svijetla crtica nakon par min,sad iza posla cu otic,bas sam u strahu.


Zeljkica, velike, najvece fige drzim!!!!

----------


## željkica

Hvala cure,nekako vjerujem da ce sve bit dobro ovaj put,ili je samo to moja zelja.uf

----------


## Vrci

Ajme željkice, pa vidi tebe  :Smile:  Držim fige za betu, jel bude odmah danas i rezultat?

----------


## željkica

Da privatno sam otisla pa ce bit.

----------


## tonkica

Vrci cestitam, I Zeljkice drzim fige, bit ce to sve super, ne pisem ali vas pratim, I ja uskoro krecem po drugo, ali prvo konzultacije.
Svim drugim curama cestitke I sretno za dalje.

----------


## bubekica

Zeljkica, cekam i vibraaaam!

----------


## ema 1

Ajde Željkice kad ce ta beta.

----------


## željkica

Beta 290 u soku sam!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Beta 290 u soku sam!!!!


Savrsenoooo cestitaaaam!

----------


## garava13

Cestitkee velike zeljkica..  :Heart:

----------


## ema 1

Željkice čestitam odlična beta.

----------


## Ovan

Bravo Zeljkica,  odlicna!  Cestitke!

----------


## željkica

Hvala vam cure,u petak ponavljam.

----------


## JUHU

> Beta 290 u soku sam!!!!


Željkica čestitam od ❤

----------


## Vrci

Ajme cestitam  :Smile:  velika beta,a slaba crta  :Smile: 
Koji ti je dpo?

----------


## MonaLi

Čestitam cure na pozitivnim betama...   :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Ocito sam se bojala povjerovat u test,ovako 16.4 sam dala sebi štopericu onda je ovulacija bila 18-tog?

----------


## Vrci

Meni se ovulacija racuna od 13.4.
Znaci 5 dana smo razlike. 

Meni je na 15dpo beta bila 244. Pa to je to kao kod tebe jel da?

----------


## biska

> Beta 290 u soku sam!!!!


Zeljkica, bravoooo!!!
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Bravo željkica!!!

----------


## tonkica

Cestitam Zeljkica  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Zeljkica , bravo bravo ! super vijesti!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Zeljkica odlicna beta! Cestitam!

----------


## garava13

Zekljica sad kad vratis film, jesi imala kakve simptome?

----------


## željkica

Da Vrci pratimo se!
Jako jako sam zedna i povremene menstrualne bolove,drugo nista.

----------


## Niksi

Bas ste me razveseli sa  pozitivnim betama

----------


## Niksi

> Bas ste me razveseli sa  pozitivnim betama


 Čestitke svima

----------


## sarasvati

Željkice, čestitam!!!! Lijepe vijesti!

----------


## nina977

Čestitke cure na pozitivnim betama! :Smile:

----------


## fusa

*željkica* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Heart:  jako lijepa vijest!

----------


## mimsi

Željkice, čestitam! Neka ovaj put bude sve dosadno i školski  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Željkica, super beta, čestitam!

----------


## Stipka

CestiTkeee na betamaaaaa  :grouphug:

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice cestitam!!!

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam na lijepim betama i drzim fige cekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Cure, meni je danas 10dnt, dvodnevnog. Imam na ulosku lagani smeckasti iscjedak. Jel netko ima iskustva? Strah me da mi menga ne dolazi..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## JUHU

> Cure, meni je danas 10dnt, dvodnevnog. Imam na ulosku lagani smeckasti iscjedak. Jel netko ima iskustva? Strah me da mi menga ne dolazi..


Hej draga ja sam imala smedkasti iscjedak 3 dana ( nije bilo puno) i na kraju je to bilo implantacijsko  :Smile:  nadam se da je to slučaj i kod tebe.

----------


## garava13

Juhu a koji dan nt si imala?

----------


## jelena30

> Cure, meni je danas 10dnt, dvodnevnog. Imam na ulosku lagani smeckasti iscjedak. Jel netko ima iskustva? Strah me da mi menga ne dolazi..


garava i ja danas imam iscjedak kao spoting i osjećaj kao da ću doboti M sutra ću ići vaditi betu pa ću znati na cemu sam jer bi do pon izludila

----------


## garava13

jelena30 i ja idem sutra vaditi. koji ti je ono dan nt danas?
ma strah me tako sam imala i zadnja dva puta taj iscjedak i nista.. :Sad:

----------


## jelena30

Danas mi je 12dpt

----------


## JUHU

> Juhu a koji dan nt si imala?


Meni je bio spotting smedji 6,7 I 8 dan Nakon transfera blastociste.

----------


## JUHU

Draga moje bila sam danas na prvom ultrazvuku I Imamo ❤  :Smile:  7t+1 sljedeća kontrola za 5 tjedana.

----------


## garava13

Bravo Juhu.. cestitke  :Heart:  :Heart:   a posto je meni vraćen 2 dan, a danas 10dnt, to bi mozda bilo negdi isto ko i tebi po danima.. ajme poludit cu do sutraaa !

----------


## iva777

Juhu - ❤  prekrasno
jelena30 i garava13 cure  nemam vam sto pametno reci , meni spotting nikad nista dobro nije dobio, ali ima dosta primjera gdje u tom slucaju beta bila ppzitivna.
drzim fige da ste u toj skupini! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ovan

Cestitke JUHU  :Heart:  svi smo pucali na blizance, s obzirom na betu  :Smile: 
Meni sutra 2. uzv  :Cekam:

----------


## JUHU

> Bravo Juhu.. cestitke   a posto je meni vraćen 2 dan, a danas 10dnt, to bi mozda bilo negdi isto ko i tebi po danima.. ajme poludit cu do sutraaa !


 Joj znam kako ti je, ja sam isto ludila, odmah sam bila zvala kliniku kad mi je počelo to smedje i oni su mi rekli da je to bilo normalno. Držim ti fige da sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

> Cestitke JUHU  svi smo pucali na blizance, s obzirom na betu 
> Meni sutra 2. uzv


Hvala, mi smo isto mislili da su blizanci ali mi je danas Dr rekao da to sa velikom betom nema veze, to sto je velika nemora značiti da su dvojceki. Sretno tebi sutra ❤

----------


## jelena30

Juhu cestitke

----------


## jelena30

Da cure kao sto se i vidi iz potpisa i meni taj iscjedak do sad nije donio srecu ali sutraa cu sve znati pa ce mo viditi 
ja se jos nadam

----------


## garava13

Jelena mozda se tebi i meni dogodi cudo pa iznenadimo sutra sve  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## jelena30

Potpisujem❤

----------


## željkica

I ja navijam za velike bete! !!!

----------


## bornastra

JUHU,

čestitke!!

----------


## biska

> Hvala, mi smo isto mislili da su blizanci ali mi je danas Dr rekao da to sa velikom betom nema veze, to sto je velika nemora značiti da su dvojceki. Sretno tebi sutra ❤


Nije da zelim mijenjati ocekivanja ali meni su na 1 uzv koji je bio krajem 6tt isto vidjeli 1 srce. U 9tt vidjela su se 2.
Nikad se ne zna  :Wink:

----------


## Tinca18

Juhu, cestitam!
Cekalice, sretno!!!!!

----------


## JUHU

> JUHU,
> 
> čestitke!!


Hvala draga, do kud ste vi stigli? Jeste bili na konzultacijama?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena30

Evo cure osjecaj me nije prevario beta cista 0

----------


## bornastra

> Hvala draga, do kud ste vi stigli? Jeste bili na konzultacijama?


Evo mi danas napokon dobili zadnje nalaze, čekali smo 10-ak dana. Zovem u ponedjeljak u Repromed da nas naručim.

FSH je super, i bitno je da je on super.

Ne znam samo za INHIBIN B dali je prenizak: *92.30* pg/mL (ref.interval 25-325)?

----------


## fusa

> Evo cure osjecaj me nije prevario beta cista 0


baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## glow

Svim pozitivnim betama čestitam!! Stetno dalje!  :Smile: 
@garava ne brini, smeđi spott može biti implantacijsko! Meni ti je išlo od 10 do 12,13 dnt! Danas smo 12 tjedana točno.

----------


## garava13

Evo nazalost i ja javljam da nista ni ovaj put.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fusa

> Evo nazalost i ja javljam da nista ni ovaj put.


jako mi je žao draga. Vidim da ti je ovo 3. neuspjeli stimulirani ivf, nisi nikad dobila ništa za smrznuti? jesu ti rekli zašto? jesi možda low responder? koji vam je plan sad? Znam da sam ti puno pitanja postavila i vjerojatno ti nije do ničega, ali ja dosta sad uspoređujem(znam da smo individue) moje reakcije stimulacije na tuđu pa me zanima, jer sam i ja ovaj ciklus otpisala pošto mi je svo troje embrija propalo od 3do5 dana i isto nemam smrzliće tako da nisam neki vjernik u ovog kojeg su mi vratili je rje bio isti, pa me čeka ista sudbina...

----------


## garava13

Fusa draga, ja neznam sto se dogadja u ovoj nasoj situaciji. Na uzv sva tri puta velik broj js preko 10. Dodjem na punkciji 1. put su 4js, 2.put 3js i sada 4js. Od toga po jedna oplodjena. Razgovarala sam zadnji put sa embriologinjom i pitala sam ju zasto tako malo imam. A ona mi je rekla da vjerojatno ne reagiram na hormone, i da bi najbolje bilo da sljed.put idemo na prirodni. Sad cemo vidjeti sto kaze dok.ici cemo kod njega na konzultacije nakon ovoga. Inace moji nalazi svi uredni.

----------


## garava13

Fusa neznam dali sam low responder. Niti jedan dok.mi to nije rekao. Nisam ni znala sto je to. Sad sam proguglala. Hehe

----------


## Inesz

> Fusa draga, ja neznam sto se dogadja u ovoj nasoj situaciji. Na uzv sva tri puta velik broj js preko 10. Dodjem na punkciji 1. put su 4js, 2.put 3js i sada 4js. Od toga po jedna oplodjena. Razgovarala sam zadnji put sa embriologinjom i pitala sam ju zasto tako malo imam. A ona mi je rekla da vjerojatno ne reagiram na hormone, i da bi najbolje bilo da sljed.put idemo na prirodni. Sad cemo vidjeti sto kaze dok.ici cemo kod njega na konzultacije nakon ovoga. Inace moji nalazi svi uredni.



na ultrazvuku se tijekom stimulacije prati broj i rast folikula u kojima dozrijevaju jajne stanice. 

*garava13*, ako na ultrazvučnom pregledu se prije štoperice i apiracije vidi više od 10 folikula, može se generalno reći da dobro reagiraš na hormonsku terapiju.

ne znam koliko imaš godina i kolike doze hormona si dobivala i koji su detalji dijagnoze kod tvog parnera, ali po svemu sudeći loše rezultate vaših postupaka treba tražiti negdje drugdje - kada se pred aspiraciju ima preko 10 folikula, a dobije svega 4 ili 3 jajne stanice onda je vrlo izgledno da je napravljena greška u postupaku stimulacije i/ili određivanja vremena davanja štoperice.

znaš li koliko ste od te 3 ili 4 dobivene jajne stanice imali zrelih jajnih stanica, onih u fazi razvoja da mogu biti oplođenje bilo klasičnom IVF metodom ili ICSIJ-em?

----------


## iva777

> Evo cure osjecaj me nije prevario beta cista 0


jelena zao mi je jako  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Inesz prva dva puta smo bili u jednoj bolnici.. i bas zbog toga smo se prebacili u drugu. I opet ista stvar. Sad zadnji put su 2 bile zrele. Za ono prije se ne sjecam ali sigurno nisu sve bile. Ma ja uvijek osjetim obilan iscjedak dan prije punkcije.. i mislim da mi je to ovulacija. Nesto ugl.ne stima.

----------


## ema 1

evo da nastavim los niz, i kod mene beta pada tako da bi to onda bila biokemijska?

Jelena i garava sto reci, zao mi je.
Kakvi su vam daljni planovi?

----------


## Jolica30

Cure zao mi je zbog negativnih beta. Nazalost i kod mene se uvijek dogada isto, i isto bas radi toga promjenila doktora i bolnicu. Zadnji put od 6 folikula samo 1js.

----------


## MalaMa

Cure zao mi je.   :Sad:

----------


## JUHU

Cure moje strasno mi je zao. ☹️

Imam Jedno pitanja za Vas koje ste ovo prosle, naime moja gin mi je Dali uputnicu za urinokulturu pa sam htjela pitati gdje ste vi to odradjivale? Rekla mi je da mogu ili u rockflerovu ili Mirogojsku u Zagrebu pa sam Vas htjela pitati Dali se treba naruciti ili Kako to ide? Hvala Vam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Danasnja beta 650!
Malo sam potonula ocekivala sam vecu,iako je ova ok,jel da?

----------


## MalaMa

Zeljkice pa ok je beta uduplala se i jos malo +. Zasto se brines?
Juhu ja sam sve uvijek obavljala ili nosila u rockfelerovu.

----------


## JUHU

> Zeljkice pa ok je beta uduplala se i jos malo +. Zasto se brines?
> Juhu ja sam sve uvijek obavljala ili nosila u rockfelerovu.


 hvala ti, Ali Dali se u Rockefellerovu treba naruciti ili se samo pojavis gore e uzorkom urina I upurnicom? Nemogu naci nikakve info na netu.

----------


## bubekica

> Cure moje strasno mi je zao. ☹️
> 
> Imam Jedno pitanja za Vas koje ste ovo prosle, naime moja gin mi je Dali uputnicu za urinokulturu pa sam htjela pitati gdje ste vi to odradjivale? Rekla mi je da mogu ili u rockflerovu ili Mirogojsku u Zagrebu pa sam Vas htjela pitati Dali se treba naruciti ili Kako to ide? Hvala Vam


Najjednostavnije u petrovoj, iza gdje je i lab, doneses uzorak, salji nalaz mailom.

----------


## bubekica

> Danasnja beta 650!
> Malo sam potonula ocekivala sam vecu,iako je ova ok,jel da?


Super je beta!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Inesz prva dva puta smo bili u jednoj bolnici.. i bas zbog toga smo se prebacili u drugu. I opet ista stvar. Sad zadnji put su 2 bile zrele. Za ono prije se ne sjecam ali sigurno nisu sve bile. Ma ja uvijek osjetim obilan iscjedak dan prije punkcije.. i mislim da mi je to ovulacija. Nesto ugl.ne stima.


Slazem se da su ti postupci sfusani, ali iscjedak nije pokazatelj toga. Ja ga imam vec od 6dc, kako raste estradiol tako se pojacava. 

Curama s negativnim betama saljem hug....

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam imala iscjedak jak par dana prije stoperice i do punkcije,nikad mi nisu popucali folikuli

----------


## jelena30

> evo da nastavim los niz, i kod mene beta pada tako da bi to onda bila biokemijska?
> 
> Jelena i garava sto reci, zao mi je.
> Kakvi su vam daljni planovi?


Mislim da cu sad definitivno promjeniti bolnicu jer ovo nema smisla.
kad sam bila kod biologice rekla sam joj da ne zelim da mi vrate 2 dan nego da idemo do blastica naravno ona nije htjela jer je kao embrij bio onakav bas kakav treba biti. Moj odgovor je bio da je tako bilo i zadnjih 5 puta pa nista.

----------


## jelena30

Zeljkice odlicno❤

----------


## bubekica

> Mislim da cu sad definitivno promjeniti bolnicu jer ovo nema smisla.
> kad sam bila kod biologice rekla sam joj da ne zelim da mi vrate 2 dan nego da idemo do blastica naravno ona nije htjela jer je kao embrij bio onakav bas kakav treba biti. Moj odgovor je bio da je tako bilo i zadnjih 5 puta pa nista.


Kultura blastociste radi se u svrhu bolje selekcije embrija. Ako na raspolaganju 2-3 dan od oplodnje imas samo 1-2 dobra embrija nema smisla raditi kulturu blastociste.
Ali svakako mijenjaj kliniku. Meni se cini da za teski muski faktor oni jednostavno nisu najbolja opcija.

----------


## garava13

Bubekica ocito neki problem je kad mi pucaju prije il sta vec. Trazit cu dok.na konzulracijama da mi objasni o cemu se radi tu.

Jelena definitivno mijenjaj kliniku.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica ocito neki problem je kad mi pucaju prije il sta vec. Trazit cu dok.na konzulracijama da mi objasni o cemu se radi tu.
> 
> Jelena definitivno mijenjaj kliniku.


U stimuliranim ciklusima je izuzetno rijetko da folikuli pucaju prije punkcije, pogotovo sa ih pukne 8/10. Ja bih prije rekla da nisu bili dovoljno zreli pa nije moguce povuci jajnu stanicu. Imas li kakve informacije o velicini, rastu folikula?

----------


## jelena30

Da definitivno mjenjam ali me zanimalo da li bi prezivjela do 5 dana.
samo neznam kud bi sad i koliko mi je postupaka ostalo preko HZZO

----------


## Jolica30

> U stimuliranim ciklusima je izuzetno rijetko da folikuli pucaju prije punkcije, pogotovo sa ih pukne 8/10. Ja bih prije rekla da nisu bili dovoljno zreli pa nije moguce povuci jajnu stanicu. Imas li kakve informacije o velicini, rastu folikula?


Bubekice bas si me sad zainteresirala za ovo napisano. Ja sam u proslom postupku imala 6 folikula od toga samo 1js. Svi folikuli na dan punkcije su bili 20mm zar je moguce da ih je trebalo pustiti jos dalje i ako je zasto ih ne pustaju do ev.21-22mm ako treba nego se doktor odluci na punkciju??

----------


## garava13

Na uzv je dok.uvijek govorio, odlicno, super, ima ih. Koliko se sjecam bilo ih je nekoliko od oko 20mm.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice bas si me sad zainteresirala za ovo napisano. Ja sam u proslom postupku imala 6 folikula od toga samo 1js. Svi folikuli na dan punkcije su bili 20mm zar je moguce da ih je trebalo pustiti jos dalje i ako je zasto ih ne pustaju do ev.21-22mm ako treba nego se doktor odluci na punkciju??


Zato sto stanice mogu biti prezrele za oplodnju. Kod nekih je jednostavno teze pogoditi dobar trenutak, neki se onda odlucuju za promjenu protokola. Evo recimo mi smo imali 4 stimulirana, dobivali 7-11 js, oplodnja svakolika, ali bilo je i blastica i svega, kako kad, pa nikad trudnoce (krivili su los sgram). A sad u polustimulaciji od 4 folikula 2js, 1 dobar embrij za transfer 3. dan i bingo.

----------


## željkica

Vrci kakva je bila tvoja beta?ne vidim ti potpis

----------


## Vrci

Nemam potpis  :Grin: 

13dpo 87, 15dpo 244. I mene iznenadio rast, čak mi je i sestra kod soc.gin bila iznenađena
U prvoj trudnoći je bio 13dpo 56, 15 dpo 107

----------


## Rominka

Meni su radili punkciju sa nekih 19/20 mm, i od 11 js samo 3 zrele i 1 polu. Sve ostalo prazno. I to sa ful stimulacijom.

----------


## željkica

Vrci,valjda je to sve ok! Osjetis li kakve promjene? Ja sam i dalje strasno žedna, drugo nista.
Jedva cekam uzv sad ne još vise strah!

----------


## Stipka

Zeljkica i Vrci kakav vam je cerkvis sad s pozitivnim betama tj od transfera pa dalje ?. Jel visok i mekan ili ...? :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam jako žedna i umorna koliko nisam nikad bila u životu. Probudim se poslije 7, i već oko 9 sam spremna za novo spavanje od sat-dva. I onda mi se opet oko 15 sati prispava, a navečer odem odmah nakon malca. Prestrašno nešto. I sad već jedva gledam.

Cerviks, nekako ne bih rekla da je strašno visoko, ali je mekan. Nekad mi se čini više, nekad niže.

----------


## željkica

Tako je meni bilo u prvoj trudnoći samo sam spavala ,sad mi tako nije.

----------


## Vrci

Ja idem u pon na uzv jer me frka onih tragova krvi koji znaju doći, pa barem da vidimo jel gestacijska ok

----------


## Stipka

Ja mislim da kod mene ništa,jer već dan nakon et se cerkvis spustio i otvrdnuo  :utezi:  :utezi:

----------


## Vrci

Pa bio je i moj takav. Trebaju mu hormoni da se digne i omeksa...
Al prije mi znao biti visi,pa je bio minus. Nema pravila ocito

----------


## Stipka

Ja se već sva iznervirala jer u jedinoj trudnoći je stalno bio vise i onako kao od mekan do polumekan.sad je nisko skroz i tvrd,imam osjećaj kao da će utrici skroz ispast jer prenisko i jedva ih zavučem kako tvrdo. Oh ,muko moja :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> Ja se već sva iznervirala jer u jedinoj trudnoći je stalno bio vise i onako kao od mekan do polumekan.sad je nisko skroz i tvrd,imam osjećaj kao da će utrici skroz ispast jer prenisko i jedva ih zavučem kako tvrdo. Oh ,muko moja


Nista ti to ne znaci. Ja sam vec imala pozitivnu betu kad sam jedva stavljala utrice koliko je cervix bio nisko. Meni visoko mekan cervix znaci mengu...
Sad sece  iz niskog u srednji, srednje mekan.

----------


## Stipka

A znam,al odma me ubilo u pojam čim se spustio. Hvala na riječima utjehe hehe

----------


## željkica

Vrci ti si odmah kontrolirala Tsh?
Mislim se otic sutra vadit krv a ne znam jel mi to rano vec,jer cu onda tek opet za 3 tjedna? ?

----------


## Vrci

Da, ja sam odmah s drugom betom vadila TSH. Jer znam da s tim imam problema i nisam htjela čekati. Ono, nemam što izgubiti. I dobro da jesam.
Rekla mi endica da se preporuča da se do 6tt prvi puta provjeri

----------


## željkica

Ok hvala,onda cu i ja otic ujutro.

----------


## željkica

Vrci sretno danas!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Umirem, totalno me frka. U prvoj trudnoći nije bilo tako.

Ti si vadila krv za štitnjaču?

----------


## željkica

Znam kako ti je ,ja sam puno opustenija bila u prvoj trudnoci.
Jesam jutros sutra nalaz gotov,jesi ti vadila i ft4?

----------


## Vrci

Nisam, imam dogovor s endicom da još za 2 tj vadim samo TSH. Onda će me ona preuzeti na onu bolničku uputnicu i već ima plan za hrpu stvari koje će pregledati :D Samo da vidimo da je s bebom sve ok

----------


## fusa

Smao da javim d ani od mene ništa ovaj ciklus, danas na 10dnt(14dan od punkcije) dobila M....nije se htijela primiti ni moja 4-stanična mrvica. Idemo dalje u nove pobijede! 
Sretno *Vrci*!

----------


## iva777

Joj Fusa zao mi je , bas je krenula prava menga? kad bi ti beta trebala biti.?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene gv i zv i mali 2mm jedva vidljiv embrij. Srce za tjedan dana nadam se 

Pred pregled opet krv. Na uzv nema razloga za krvarenje, tak da cekam i dalje

----------


## fusa

> Joj Fusa zao mi je , bas je krenula prava menga? kad bi ti beta trebala biti.?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Nije još krenulo zapravo, samo je bilo jednom malo crveno kod brisanja, ali grčevi su tu i krenut će to uskoro...
Neću vaditi betu, tek 19.5(Riječkih 21dpt :Rolling Eyes: ) do onda sam već pred kraj drugog ciklusa :Razz:

----------


## željkica

Vrci super !Za tjedan dana ces i srce cuti!
Meni jos samo 11 dana do pregledaaaaaaa!

----------


## Sybila

fusa - Jel ti i dalje koristiš crinone? Ne bi smjela prekinuti progesteron do bete, samo što je kod vas beta postavljena užasno bedasto daleko. Ajde izvadi betu za svaki slučaj! Sutra!  Grčevi su normalni za 10dnt, a i sukrvica, pogotovo ako je malo kod brisanja! Čak i da je menga, važno je znati radi li se o biokemijskoj ili baš o 0. Ne želim ti davati lažne nade, ali ja bih na tvom mjestu provjerila i bila sigurna. 

Vrci, ma to je to! Ha neka sukrvica se javlja, bude prestala valjda. Čekamo srčeko  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 
Zeljkice, i moj je trebao biti 15.5.pa sam se ugurala zbog sukrvice.
Zapravo je ovo sto se vidi jako dobro za ove tt

----------


## fusa

*Sybila* sad sam brojila i meni je čudno što sam tako rano dobila, danas mi je tek 25dc, a ja inače dobivam uvijek 28/29 dan.U zadnjem prirodnom sa crinoneom na 33dan. Ok , možda je stimulacija smrdala i to što mi je bila punkcija 12dc. Koristim crinone, još ga imam za 3x, zato i radim testove da ne moram po drugu turu. Nemam gdje vaditi betu, a mislim da i nema smisla, jer za implataciju 10dnt je i tako prekasno bez obzira što je bio mali zametak. Hvala puno!

----------


## Vrci

Fusa,moj spotting i sukrvica pocela tek nakon popisanog plusa, na dan bete. I evo i dalje se pojavljuje

----------


## Sybila

Ne mora biti implantacija, svako malo nam netko tako krvari  :Undecided:  Tu nam je Vrci s krvi već neko vrijeme, curke koje imaju izljeve, cure koje konstantno krvare itd. A grčevi su skroz normalni u toj fazi. Ajde držim fige da ipak bude plusa, samo uzmi pouzdane testove, nemoj clearblue izuzev digitalca, kineze ili first sign  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci odlicno. Nadam se da si malo mirnija.
Fusa meni je to krvaruckanje pocelo na dan vadjenja pozitivne bete 12dnt. I pojavljivalo se jos kroz koji tjedan,povremeno. Nije bilo hematoma. Izvadi betu.

----------


## Vrci

MalaMa, to je onda situacija slicna mojoj... Sto si rekli od kud krvarenje? Kakvo je bilo?

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci nisam saznala razlog. Uglavnom svakih tjedan dana bi mi oko 2 dana brljavilo kao spoting i onda mir pa opet nakon tjedan. Sve do negdje 8-9,koliko se sjecam. Sve je bilo uredu s trudnocom. Onda je samo prestalo.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je svaka 3-4-5 dana. Do sad je uvijek bilo jednom na brisanju pa čisto, danas malo dulje zeza, možda zbog uzv. Znači slična situacija.
Taman da živcira...

----------


## Sybila

Vrci, jel koristiš crinone ili utrogestan? Jesi koristila i prije jedno od tog dvoje? Palo mi je na pamet da je možda do toga, možda kak je pojačan protok krvi u rodnici, kapilare nabubrile, a koža ti se možda malo stanjila od progesterona - pa zato tako.

----------


## Vrci

Utrogestan. Isto kao i kod prve trudnoce,al tad nije bilo problema.
Kazu da to mozda hoce od estrofrema...zivi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## fusa

Cure hvala na podršci,ipak je prava M , tako da sad na pauzu do jeseni o onda opet u nove pobijede!

----------


## željkica

Vrci kako si?Mene cicke bole i narasle su (a inace mi nisu male )sve kipi! :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Joj ja sam koma, jucer nisam spavala i navecer sam lezala u krevetu i plakala koliko mi bilo lose.
Spavala sam poslije od 22-7, i sad od 10 pa do prije 5min.
Ovakav umor nikad nisam dozivjela.

Cice ponekad bole,ponekad ne. Malo su popustile,boljele su jace.

Kakav ti je tsh?

----------


## željkica

Evo bas ga predigla,3 je,moram sutra kod endice.

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene opet sukrvica. Luda sam vec...

Nemam pojma vise za koju smo temu :D

----------


## Sybila

Za trudnicku  :Razz: 

Fusa, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Cure pomazite sa iskustvima,jedan zub me od jucer boli,pa kud bas sad,bas mi se place od muke ,lani me bolio i rekla je zubarica ako se opet javi mora ga vadit,jel se to smije u trudnoći? ?

----------


## Vrci

Meni je rekla da se sve moze, i dati lokalna bez problema

----------


## željkica

Bas me strah inace se bojim zubara a sad jos vise,a otiću popodne moram.

----------


## Vrci

Ja isto imam paničan strah, u prvoj trudnoći sam zato o svemu pitala i mpo dr i zubarku. I sve riješila uz lokalnu bez frke

----------


## Munkica

Željkice, ja sam prije vađenja bete morala na RTG kod zubara (rtg se ovdje radi preventivno svake 2 godine) i MPO dr. mi je rekao da nema nikakve bojazni jer se radi o malim i lokaliziranim dozama zračenja. Svejedno mi baš nije bilo drago. Beta je na kraju bila 0. Znam da ti se svašta mota po glavi (meni bi sigurno), ali mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti.

Nadam se da se tipkamo na ovoj temi od idućeg mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

zeljkice, ja sam u trudnocama redovno popravljala zube s anestezijom
dobijes onu bez adrenalina, iako kazu da moze i obicna pikica
drz se!

----------


## Stipka

Cure ,pomoć za priju, skupa smo u čekanju uhhh.ona je išla na ciljane odnose i pratila ovulaciju. Imala je jučer blagi plus na testu,i to nije bio prvi već popodnevni urin. I jutros otišla vadit betu ,13 dpo,i rezultat je 60. U petak će opet. Strahuje da je nisko a po meni je sasvim ok. Dajte koju pametnu za utjehu ??? :Smile:  a meni tek 5dpt ,užasno sporo prolaziiii

----------


## mimsi

Meni je 14. dpo beta bila 60. Evo me u 27.tt  :Wink: 
Sretno vam, cure!

----------


## Vrci

60 je ok beta za 13dpo. Ja sam prvi puta imala manju, pa je sve bilo ok  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

Stipka, kad si imala transfer? Ja sam imala transfer u subotu embrija starih 4 dana.

----------


## Stipka

Ja u petak 05.05. Dva embrija  od 5 dana, nadam se da će i bit za 5. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  tu smo negdje  :Smile:  curama hvala na odgovoru,nadam se da će bit ok kod prijateljice,a i kod mene uhhh

----------


## Marijaxy

Stipka, koji ti je ovo IVF i kad vadis betu? Ja zamolila dr da bude 19.05., jer bih trebala slj dan u svatove, pa da znam na cemu sam.

----------


## Stipka

Treći mi je. A Beta bi službeno trebala  14 dana nakon transfera al prije ću je Napravit. Ko će čekati toliko a i čemu se mučiti. Ako šta jest,pokazat će se eto i već 13-14 dana od ovulacije tako da... svakako ću ranije,početkom sljed tjed. A po meni,možeš i ti svakako i prije 19og. Koliko stanični su ti bili embriji ili su bile morule na 4 dan?

----------


## Marijaxy

Stupka, bile su morule. Sutra ću si dati brevactid, pa treba vremena da se izluči taj lažni hcg. Ne znam tocno koliko mu treba.

----------


## Stipka

A jel znaš od koliko je jedinica bevactid?

----------


## željkica

5 dana mu treba.

----------


## Stipka

Da ,nekih 5 dana. S tim da i 6 može Ostat u tragovima i Dat + ko meni.. al to je minimalna količina bete a morala bi bit puno veća od tog tad,tako da krv će nakon tih 5 dana sigurno pokazat ispravan rezultat bez obzira na sve. Stoga,računaj. 5 dana nakon injekcije po meni možeš vadit betu. :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

6.dan nakon transfera, primila sam 1500 jedinica brevactida. Tijekom dana mi se jako napuhao trbuh. Skoro cijelu noc nisam mogla spavati zbog nelagode. Danas isto napuhan i napet. Nadam se da je to bar dobar znak, makar znam da i ne mora biti. Mirujem i cekam da se bar malo smanji.

----------


## MTV

Cure držim palčeve da svi dobijemo zaslužene plusiće! Moj transfer je bio 7.5,rekao je biolog jedna lijepa obećavajuća blastocista. Naime ostala sam bez utrogestana i odem do ljekarne kad ona ne radi,a kako živim na j.. otoku nema druge naravno. Sad me muči to sto cu večeras preskočiti.

----------


## željkica

Marijaxy jel piješ dosta tekucine i pratis koliko mokris?

----------


## Marijaxy

Pijuckam vodu, malo po malo i idem na wc. Zasad je to valjda ok. Nista me ne boli, ali je trbuh jako napet i napuhan. Prethodnih dana mi je trbuh bio malo povecan (tesko mi bilo u trapericama) i navecer povećan. A brevactid je to pojacao. Sva sreca pa nisam istisnula svih 1500 jedinica vec mozda 1200. Nije mi stalo u inekciju jer sam usisala u zrak. Nisam od toga pravila dramu jer mi je prosli put dr. L rekao da istisnem pola doze jer sam mu rekla da mi je trbuh malo napuhan.

----------


## Marijaxy

MTV, ne znam sto da ti kazem. Utrogestani samo pomazu. Kako ostanu zene trudne koje saznaju tek kasnije? A opet, treba se na vrijeme oboruzati. Ja kao bolesnica odbrojavam koliko imam jos, ali ok, koliko god nekad paziš, dogodi se.

----------


## MonaLi

Mislim da kod prirodnih trudnoća žena ima žuto tijelo koje proizvodi progesteron ali kod IVF-a toga nema pa je Utrogestan puno bitniji. Bar sam ja to tako shvatila?
Ali MTV mislim da jedan dan nece biti problem ako si do sada uzimala ali nabavi ga sto prije.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MTV

Ma joj znam i ja sam za ono da od viska glava ne boli ali eto dogodilo se! Ma u pitanju je samo večeras pa se nadam da nece odmoći.

----------


## Marijaxy

MTV, ne smije! Samo opusteno. Ne mozes sad nista!

----------


## maritas

> Ma joj znam i ja sam za ono da od viska glava ne boli ali eto dogodilo se! Ma u pitanju je samo večeras pa se nadam da nece odmoći.


nece  :Smile: 
cim dodes do njega sutra stavi jednu dozu, pa nece biti da jedan dan si preskocila nego pola  :Wink:

----------


## Stipka

MTV,ako si bila u prirodnom fetu,lucis ti i svoj progesteron,utrogestan je samo dodatak i definitivno ti neće bit ništa šta si preskočila jednu večernju dozu.... ne brini.

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav cure, ne znam jesam na dobroj temi, preusmjerite me dalje ako treba  :Smile:  htjela sam vas pitati kako "funkcionirate"izmedu postupaka. Pod time mislim dali nastavljate i dalje svaki mjesec ici na pregled tj folikulometrije i ajmo reci blaze stimulacije (klomifen/femara)? Ili? Ja sam u 03 mjesecu bila na 1 ivf i sad planiramo iduci na jesen.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cekalica123 zavisi kako se dogovorim sa doktorom. Sad nakon stimuliranog ivf-a radim pauzu do jeseni, a u tom cekanju cu obaviti neke pretrage i histeroskopiju.

----------


## Marijaxy

Kazu poslije punog stimuliranog treba napraviti pauzu 5, 6 mjesec do sljedeceg punog stimuliranog. Ja sam nakon 2 ciklusa od punog stimuliranog isla na FET. Poslije klomifenskog ivf, moze nakon 2, 3 ciklusa. Samo treba pripaziti da li je nastala koja cista koja onda sprječava postupak.

----------


## Cekalica123

@chiara @marijaxy hvala na savjetu. Prvi ivf je bio puna stimulacija zato smo i odlucili iduci tek na jesen kao sto i same kazete. Malo sam samo bila znatizeljna sto inace cure u meduvremenu rade.  Nekak se bojim da mi je uzaludno to pokusavanje izmedu, al opet uvijek se nadam  :Smile:

----------


## MTV

Čekalice mi smo bili u 1 mj i doktor je rekao da napravimo pauzu mj-dva i evo sad smo u novom postupku! Mislim da sve ovisi o dog i o tome kako se ti osjećaš! 
Cure utrogestan je riješen  :Wink:  ali danas nesto novo, popodne neko lagano krvarenje. Čitam da implantacijsko nema ugrušaka a kod mene ima nesto. Jos je rano za menstruaciju,a sve me sad strah da je uranila.

----------


## Marijaxy

Napuhanost jos uvijek traje. Koma. Trbuh kao da sam trudna 4 mj. Brevactid primila prije 3 dana. Sva sreca pa vadim betu u petak da vidim na cemu sam. Toliko sam napuhana da sam blago pogrbljena jer se ne mogu ispraviti. Nikakvih bolova nemam. Jedem i pijem pomalo. Jel netko imao tako sto?

----------


## bubekica

Koliko si imala jajnih stanica? Jesu li ti spominjali mogucnost hiperstimulacije? Mirujes li? Svakako izbjegavaj sjedenje i ponavljajuce pokrete poput peglanja, brisanja prasine i sl. I pij izotonik neki - isosport ili nesto slicno.

----------


## Romeo85

Prijavljujem 5dnt....nadam se najboljem ovaj put od samog pocetka i do samoga kraja... <3  :Smile: 

Drzim fige svim curkama, a tuznicama veliki zagrljaj... :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo85, draga zelim ti uspjesnu i bezbriznu trudnocu. Zaista ste prosli svasta, zasluzujete bezbricno docekati maleno stvorenje <3

----------


## edina

Kad ste poceli imati simtome trudnoce. Ja sam radila transfer u subotu i jos uvjek nista neosjecam

----------


## Marijaxy

Imala sam 8 j.s. Ovo mi je 6 IVF i nikad mi nije bilo ovako. Zadnji put je čak bio identičan protokol. Bio mi je blago napuhan trbuh i to je to. Ova strašna napuhanost (zategnuta koža na trbuhu i jako povećan) mi se pojavilo u petak kad sam primila brevactid, čak ne i punu dozu, već malo manje. Mislila sam da će za par dana se smanjiti kako hormon napušta tijelo, ali ništa. Navečer je najgore.

----------


## Ovan

Marijaxy trebala bi pratiti koliko mokris i koliko dobivas na kilazi. Imas li bolove u jajnicima? Prati situaciju, mozda je hiper pa se pogorsalo od doze brevactida a moze ic i na gore ako krene i beta od trudnoce. Javi se doktoru ako vidis da dobivas na kilazi i ne mokris dovoljno. Ja sam kod prvog hipera dobila bromergon i skupa sa strogim mirovanjem se brzo smirilo.

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam imala 14js onda mi je dr odustala od brevactide zbog moguće hiper. Preporučila puno tekućine i mirovanje. Sad sutra kontrola pa cemo vidjeti dali opće idemo na et sad ili za mj dana. Sretno ja mokrim cesto i pijem stalno tekućine. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Romeo85, sretno draga!

----------


## Romeo85

Rominka, Zenii  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Marijaxy - tak je meni bilo u hiperu, jesu ti bili na transferu i povećani jajnici? Miruj sto vise... ako je beta pozitivna simptomi se pogorsaju. Ja sam bila tako napuhana da mi je koža na trbuhu popucala skroz. 

Romeo - sretno  :Smile: 

Edina - prerano je za simptome jos... ja ih nisam ni imala (osim implantacije, ali to nemaju svi) A drugo bas nista drugačije i bilo je pozitivno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Tnx Mona, a kakvi su ti bili simptomi implantacije? Jel kao grcevi neki i tupa bol? Ja sam to osjetila prije koji dan, sad jedino znam osjetiti napetost u trbuhu dolje nisko i onda odmah legnem dok ne prođe.

----------


## Ginger

Romeo sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

Romeo - ja sam imala na 2.dpt ujutro svježu krv, blastica je bila neka napredna. Nekako sam se odmah "znala" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

*romeo* drzim fige na najjace!

----------


## Marijaxy

Stipka, kako si?

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam MonaLi...bravo..
Ginger <3
Hvala Bubekica...jesi ti ok sad? Citala sam da je bilo nekakvog krvaruckanja, jel se to smirilo?

----------


## bubekica

> Cestitam MonaLi...bravo..
> Ginger <3
> Hvala Bubekica...jesi ti ok sad? Citala sam da je bilo nekakvog krvaruckanja, jel se to smirilo?


Je, vec 2 tjedna je cisto. U cetvrtak imam uzv pa cemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje, nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## Romeo85

Suuuper....sretno...zelim ti sve najbolje <3

----------


## MTV

Cure samo da vam javim da danas 9 dpt imamo nas prvi plusić, naše prve dvi crtice  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

3 dnt nakon dvije napredne blastice. Počinje nervozaaa 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

MTV -super super, držim fige i za veliku betu  :Smile: 

Pak - sretno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Bravo MTV, sretno dalje, divne vijesti  :Wink: 

Pak, sretno i kod mene takoder ponekad doza nervoze... iscekujemo skupa  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

Mona Li, da li si bila u hiperu kad si zatrudnila? kad ti je započeo hiper?

----------


## pak

MTV sretno dalje! 
Romeo odbrojavamo  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Stipka

I ja prijavljujem blagi plusic hehe.  Otići ću izvadit betu,Iako je ranije nego dr rekao al strah me biokemijske da ne bi opet... Pusaaa svima i navijam za sve.  :grouphug:

----------


## Jolica30

Cestitam cure na plusicima. Ja imam pitanjce: dali ima ovdje koja cura da radi u kemijskoj industriji a da tokom postupka ne koristi bolovanje? Koliko bi bilo stetno tokom postupka biti izlozen otrovima i svim tim stetnim kemikalijama?

----------


## miuta821

> Cestitam cure na plusicima. Ja imam pitanjce: dali ima ovdje koja cura da radi u kemijskoj industriji a da tokom postupka ne koristi bolovanje? Koliko bi bilo stetno tokom postupka biti izlozen otrovima i svim tim stetnim kemikalijama?


Draga sve cure koju idu na postupak. Dobiju bolovanje. Nema veze gdje rade ali pogotovo koju teško ili stetno rade ja sam svaki puta na bolovanje kad sam u postupak 


Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Miuta ma i ja sam svaki put doma bas zbog svog posla ali postupak mi pada u 8.mj a u firmi ce biti taman godisnji pa nisam ni sama pametna sta napraviti.

----------


## MonaLi

Marijaxy - da bila sam u hiperu ali rekla bi blagom. Nisam imala nikakve bolove i to. Počeo je 3 dana nakon punkcije. Trbuh je bio ogroman i mirovala sam... ali ipak mi se desila torzija prilikom dizanja sa wc školjke. (Kažu zbog implantacije da se desi) Jajnici su bili oko 7-8cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MTV

Hvala cure svima :D.
Stipka super samo pozitivno i sve ce biti u redu. :grouphug:  
Moja beta tek u subotu jer ne stignem do Splita prije zbog posla.

----------


## miuta821

> Miuta ma i ja sam svaki put doma bas zbog svog posla ali postupak mi pada u 8.mj a u firmi ce biti taman godisnji pa nisam ni sama pametna sta napraviti.


Pa nek ides na bolovanje onda godisnj ti ostane za koristiti poslje. I kod mene u firmi se ide na kolektivno 1mj dana. Ali ako ne se ne koristi mislim da moraju ti dati poslje ili platiti. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## JUHU

Cure Dali Je neka od Vas isla u laboratorij Jasenka Nemec ulica kumiciceva 5 ZG. 
Moja soc gin mi je dana uputnicu da kod njih napravim kompletnu krvnu sliku pa me zanima dali se treba naručiti ili se može samo otići tamo s uputnicom. Pitam jer nemogu nigdje pronaći nikakvu info. 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Stipka

Moja Beta 12dpt 290 !!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Stipka !i moja je je takva bila!

----------


## Stipka

Hvala draga. Je iste su. Samo ja mislim da su tvoji bili od 3 dana. U mene su blastice. Al nebitno je to,implatacija varira od žene do žene pa tako i visina bete. Ovo je super,ja sam zadovoljna. Samo nek raste.  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Je treci dan su moji,ma super je beta ,nek se lipo podupla!

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam Stipka, nek se lijepo dupla dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Niksi

> Moja Beta 12dpt 290 !!!!!


Super Stipka! Nek se lijepo dupla

----------


## MTV

Odlično stipka,čestitam! Neka lijepo raste  :Heart:

----------


## Stipka

Hvala vam puno cure!!! Javljam dalje sve,i drzim fige svima!!! Uopće nisam svijesna,a ono malo sto jesam izmiješani su strah i sreća hehe. Velika pusa za sve :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mamiblue

Stipka čestitke!!! Baš mi je drago radi tebe! !

----------


## Marijaxy

Čestitam Stipka! Ja ću trpiti do sutra. Kakve si imala simptome? Bio puni stimulirani IVF?

----------


## Stipka

Fet je u pitanju. Simptoma ništa šta i inače nije bilo... uvik isto. Tako da,mislilm da uopće nema smisla  vidit računa o tom. Doduše,to sam znala i sad,al opet sad vodila računa jel ovo jel ono...hehe.

----------


## željkica

Marijaxy kako ti kako napuhnutost?

----------


## Marijaxy

Željkice, hvala na pitanju, napuhnutost jednaka, znači velika. Ništa me ne boli, jajnike osjećam dok hodam, kad sjedim ili ležim, ništa. Nikakvi grčevi, ništa. Malo mi teško jače udahnuti, plitko disanje ok. Jedva čekam sutra da vidim. Ako nije beta iznad 100, nekog ću zadaviti, hehhehe

----------


## Marijaxy

A inače se zabavljam tražeći apartman za more. malo maknem misli s top teme.

----------


## Stipka

Marijaxy i Zeljkica,drzim fige za sutraaaaa  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Hvala,tako me strah.

----------


## Stipka

Bit će sve ok.  :grouphug:

----------


## Romeo85

Željkice  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

Željkice, sretno!

Romeo85, kad će pasti testić?

----------


## Sybila

čestitam plusevima i betama  :Love:  
željkice, sretno, čekamo te dolje na trudnicama  :Wink:

----------


## Stipka

Evo da javim,Moja Beta se uduplala  :Smile:  sa 290 na  620. Sad čekanje uzv-a i nada da će sve bit ok. Uhhhh.  :grouphug:

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo konacno i kod mene lijepe vijesti. Beta 543. Danas je 13 dt, embrija starog 4 dana. U utorak ponovljam. Nadam se da se necu razocarati.

----------


## Stipka

Bravooooo!!!!!! :grouphug:

----------


## Ovan

Cestitke od srca Marijaxy i Stipka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

Čestitke cure i sretno za dalje 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Hvala. Nadam se da ce biti sve ok. Ovo mi je bio 6 ivf, odnosno 7. Transfer, pa mozete zamisliti kakvu sam si ogradu protiv razocarenja napravila. Gledam neke iznose bete koji upucuju da moze ali i ne mora biti blizanacka trudnoca. Ja to iskreno ne bih voljela, jer se priblizavam 40. G.

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam Marijaxy!
Moja beta je na 17dpo bila skoro 840 pa je jedna bebuska  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Cure čestitam! !!!
Evo i mene s uzv vidila sam malo srce kako kuca!!!!

----------


## Zenii

Čestitam cure, prekrasne vijesti!

----------


## Ovan

Wow koji lipi petak - cestitke i tebi Zeljkica!!!
Marijaxy, vidis moju betu u potpisu i rezultat  :Smile:  ali doktorov komentar je bio, vidis kako ta beta ne znaci nista - u smislu da je mala za blizanacku..

----------


## s_iva

Cure, super!!! Cestitam, sretno dalje!

----------


## pak

Čestitam na betama i srcekima!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## darmar

Pozdrav svim čekalicama koje čega, nije me bilo duži period s komentarima, ali redovno ja ćurnem da vidim novitete, rodio se naš mali princi i potpuno preokupirao naše živote :Heart: , što želim svima  :Smile: 
Čestitam novopečenim trudnicama, uživajte uživajte u trudnoći, brzo prođe. 
Čekalicama želim beturine, a razočarane molim glavu gore i idemo dalje...kada vidite moj potpis vidjet ćete, ima nade i u otpisanim slučajevima. 

Marijaxy pogledaj moju betu u potpisu, a jedan je princ, ljubav najveća, došao na svijet  :Smile: 

SRETNOOO svima

----------


## Vrci

Cestitam cure, zeljkice vidis da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Čestitam srčekima i velikim betama!  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

Nakon toliko godina i pokusaja, ja sad zbunjena. Ne znam kako da se osjecam. Ma zadovoljna sam, ali... cudno totalno. Svjesna sam da mi se mijenja zivot. Jbt imam skoro 40, ma bas izmjesane emocije.

----------


## pak

> Nakon toliko godina i pokusaja, ja sad zbunjena. Ne znam kako da se osjecam. Ma zadovoljna sam, ali... cudno totalno. Svjesna sam da mi se mijenja zivot. Jbt imam skoro 40, ma bas izmjesane emocije.


Potpisujem ovo od riječi do riječi.
Nakon 12 god. MPO a mi smo dočekali prvi plus na testu[emoji4] .Punim 40. za par dana. 
Piskim po testovima par pita dnevno da bi se uvjerila da je to to.
Beta u utorak, to mi izgleda miljama daleko trenutno.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Potpisujem ovo od riječi do riječi.
> Nakon 12 god. MPO a mi smo dočekali prvi plus na testu[emoji4] .Punim 40. za par dana. 
> Piskim po testovima par pita dnevno da bi se uvjerila da je to to.
> Beta u utorak, to mi izgleda miljama daleko trenutno.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Srce ko kuća! Čestitam!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Srce ko kuća! Čestitam!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


[emoji8] [emoji8]  hvala, sada dan po dan.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

> Potpisujem ovo od riječi do riječi.
> Nakon 12 god. MPO a mi smo dočekali prvi plus na testu[emoji4] .Punim 40. za par dana. 
> Piskim po testovima par pita dnevno da bi se uvjerila da je to to.
> Beta u utorak, to mi izgleda miljama daleko trenutno.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pak, raspekmezila si me! Ovo je preprepredivna vijest. Gdje ces lijepsi poklon za rodjendan nego sve te popisane testove  :Smile:  zelim ti urednu, skolsku, laganini trudnocu <3

p.s. Upravo sam saznala da je jos jedan FET uspjesan  :Smile:  lijepih li vijesti ovih dana!

----------


## CHIARA...

Čestitam Pak, Stipka, Zeljkice, Marijaxy, a cekalicama bete drzim fige.

----------


## pak

> Pak, raspekmezila si me! Ovo je preprepredivna vijest. Gdje ces lijepsi poklon za rodjendan nego sve te popisane testove  zelim ti urednu, skolsku, laganini trudnocu <3
> 
> p.s. Upravo sam saznala da je jos jedan FET uspjesan  lijepih li vijesti ovih dana!


Hvala ti. Želim ti jednak scenarij [emoji8] .
Nadali se jesmo to je normalno ali sam se i tješila da ako sada ne bude imamo 7 lijepih eskimica koji nas čekaju.
Dobila smo sjenu na testu 4 dnt. i od onda piskim po testicima[emoji12] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Stipka

Bravooo za sve!!!! Uspješan neki mjesec :grouphug:

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitke curke svima redom... bas divne vijesti.... <3

Meni danas 10dnt, test negativan, u utorak beta...nestrpljiva sam a lijepo mi je dr rekao da ne radim test do bete da se ne razocaram prerano...
Prosli put u ovo vrijeme su vec bile dvije tamne crte, ali tada je bio transfer 3 blastice... nekako se uvjeravam da je jos rano za poz test... iscekivanje me ubija... :Undecided:

----------


## pak

Romeo kakvi su embriji bili na et u?


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Pak , dvije odlicne blastice, zamrznute godinu dana...

----------


## pak

> Pak , dvije odlicne blastice, zamrznute godinu dana...


Ajde držimo fige do utorka[emoji6].

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Ajme cure čestitam vam, prekrasno !!! Sretno do kraja  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MTV

Marijaxy i pak to su super vijesti. Vi ste pravi dokaz da se upornost isplati.  :grouphug: 
I ja vam se pridružujem sa betom od 803.3 na 13 dpt. U pon ponavljanje.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

pak, ugodnog li iznenadjenja,  cestitam, draga!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Cestitke i svima ostalima s pozitivnim betama!  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

Koliko lijepih beta i srceka ovdje ima. Bravo za sve!
Romeo sretno! Sve znas vezano uz testove. Jos mozda ne moze ulovit betu.

----------


## Marijaxy

Koliko sretnih vijesti. Čestitam svima. Nešto je bilo posebno u zraku! Sad još druga beta, pa prvi uvz, pa...  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Marijaxy i pak to su super vijesti. Vi ste pravi dokaz da se upornost isplati. 
> I ja vam se pridružujem sa betom od 803.3 na 13 dpt. U pon ponavljanje.


Opa koja beta [emoji4] . Čestitam


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> pak, ugodnog li iznenadjenja,  cestitam, draga!!!!!! 
> 
> Cestitke i svima ostalima s pozitivnim betama! [emoji813]


Hvala, hvala ni ja još nisam svijesna

----------


## nina977

Kolliko lijepih vijesti!! :Smile: 
Čestitam svim curama na pozitivnim testovima i betama..Neka bude do kraja sve školski.. :Smile: 
Evo i mi nakon 12 godina i hrpe i hrpe posupaka i upornosti   za 3-4 tjedna očekujemo svog malog princa  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Kolliko lijepih vijesti!!
> Čestitam svim curama na pozitivnim testovima i betama..Neka bude do kraja sve školski..
> Evo i mi nakon 12 godina i hrpe i hrpe posupaka i upornosti   za 3-4 tjedna očekujemo svog malog princa


Čestitam, znači još malo i slijedi upoznavanje[emoji4] .

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Niksi

Super!! Koje lijepe vijesti, cestitke svima na betama i ❤

----------


## Marijaxy

Sutra ponavljam betu, a u međuvremenu mi se drastično smanjila napuhanost i napetost trbuha i nakon tjedan dana puno se lakše osjećam. Sad se brinem da to znači da mi je beta pala. Jooooj opet brige. Uvjeravaju me da je beta dosta velika (543 13dt), ali ne mogu da se ne brinem, kad se smanjio trbuh.

----------


## Romeo85

Marija beta ti je bila odlicna za taj dan nakon transfera a i dalje ce biti odlicna, moras misliti pozitivno... bit ce i mora biti sve u redu, zasluzila si...
A ostali simptomi su se smirili jer jajnici vise nisu pod hiperstimulacijom, tako je i meni bilo u prvom postupku.
Znam da si u 100 briga, ali trudnoca je ostvarena, hiperstim se smirila, beta ce biti opet ogromna....i dalje malo po malo...trudna si zeno...trudnaaaaa....bravo!!!!!!
Tako ti je to u trudnoci, stalno nesto analiziramo i iscekujemo...
Duboko udahni i lagano izdahni, sve je ok...  :Wink:

----------


## Ovan

MTV  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo, odlicna!!!
Marijaxy, potpisujem Romeo85, beta je odlicna i sve ce bit ok. Ja sam imala vrlo slicnu situaciju u ovom postupku, prije bete sam imala osjecaj da se sve ispuhnulo (isto je bio plazi hiper), kad ono.... :Wink:

----------


## darmar

Divnih li vijesti, čestitam i sretno dalje~~~~~~~

----------


## Marijaxy

Romeo, evo da si mi blizu, odvela bih te na pizzu! Hvala vam cure!

----------


## Romeo85

Haha Marija predobra si....  :Wink:  samo se ti nama drzi i budi pozitivna.... kako si napravis tako ce ti biti...zato smireno i polako dan po dan...
I samu me lovi nervoza jer sutra radim betu...ne mogu docekati da to obavim...i da saznam na cemu sam...ali cim me uhvati nervoza odmah se izsamaram i kazem sama sebi bit ce sve u redu, biti ce sve onako kako je najbolje za mene...

----------


## MTV

Marijaxy samo pozitivno. Kako cure kažu mora i hiper nekad prestat  :Wink:  
Evo ja ponovila betu danas, 15 dpt i iznosi lijepih 1651 :D, u petak mi je prvi ultrazvuk. Kad ste vi cure išle na prvi pregled?

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam isla sa 6+1 (korigirano po punkciji) i vidjeli su se otkucaji.
Sretno!

----------


## željkica

Marija cekamo veliku betu!!!

----------


## JUHU

> Marijaxy samo pozitivno. Kako cure kažu mora i hiper nekad prestat  
> Evo ja ponovila betu danas, 15 dpt i iznosi lijepih 1651 :D, u petak mi je prvi ultrazvuk. Kad ste vi cure išle na prvi pregled?


Ja sam na prvi  isla sa 7t+1 I Čuli smo ❤. Sljedeci je za dva tjedna a tad cu biti 12t+1 Jedva cekam  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

> Marija cekamo veliku betu!!!


Evo po naređenju: 2315. U petak idem na uvz. uopće ne znam koji mi je to dan, tjedan.

----------


## željkica

Bravo!!!!kad ti je bio transfer?

----------


## Marijaxy

Transfer je bio 06.05., a punkcija 02.05.

----------


## bubekica

Ako sam dobro nabrzaka izracunala bit ces 5+3.

----------


## Marijaxy

Možda prerano za prvi uvz. Ali što da radim, idem kako mi je dr rekao.

----------


## Romeo85

Braco Marija...jesam ti rekla da ce sve biti ok... :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem negativnu betu. Sad cekamo m pa cemo vidjeti kako i sta dalje...
Vise srece drugi put...

----------


## edina

Evo danas je deseti dan od trasfer i nemam nikakvih simtoma. Sta misli te jeli pozitivna beta ili ne

----------


## Marijaxy

Romeo, samo naprijed. Bit ce. Edina, sve je to individualno, ne mozes znati dok ne izvadis krv, dakle strpljivo.

----------


## pak

Romeo žao mi je. Neka stvarno bude više sreće sljedeći put  :Smile: 
Marujaxy bravo čestitam! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Romeo85,  žao mi je...

----------


## pak

Moja beta 9dnt je 777,26 . 
Tek sada slijede brige do ponavljanja

----------


## MTV

Romeo zao mi je, glavu gore i hrabro naprijed. 
Marijaxy mi smo si iste,meni je također punkcija bila 2.5 jedino transfer 7.5 i isto sam u petak na prvi uzv. 
Pak super beta, sad samo mirno i bit ce sve super. Pratiš ti nas u stopu  :Wink:

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala vam cure...
Pak bravo za betu...
Merija, MTV...sretno na uzv...

----------


## nina977

Pak ,super beta  :Smile: ..Mogli bi to biti i twinsi  :Smile:

----------


## pak

> Pak ,super beta ..Mogli bi to biti i twinsi


Daa[emoji16] ,postoji i ta mogućnost upozorili su nas. Ma neka se samo rodi živo i zdravo ostalo ćemo preziviti.
Ja još ne mogu vjerovati unatoč svemu nakon toliko godina da dobijemo twinse to bi bilo baš meni slično[emoji12] 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mimsi

Pak, čestitam od srca! Želim ti urednu trudnoću  :Smile: 
Čestitke i ostalim novopečenim trudnicama!  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Pak čestitam neka bude sve ok do kraja trudnoće! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

pak cestitam!!! 
mirnu trudnocu ti zelim!

----------


## MalaMa

Pak cestitke!

----------


## pak

Hvala cure 
Sutra druga beta[emoji16]

----------


## Optimist

> Hvala cure 
> Sutra druga beta[emoji16]


Sretno, javi, mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## edina

Prijavljujem veliku betu 780

----------


## Rominka

Edina, bravoooo!!! 
Curke nesto je ovo proljece vrlo plodno  :Smile:  lajkam sve te vase divne bete koje su nama ostalima kick u ledja.

----------


## Optimist

edina, cestitam  :Smile: 
pak?

----------


## pak

> edina, cestitam 
> pak?


Evo me[emoji16] . Današnja beta je 2077

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Prijavljujem veliku betu 780


Edina čestitam. 
Koji dnt je beta? 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## edina

Danas je 12 dan od trasfer.

----------


## Optimist

> Evo me[emoji16] . Današnja beta je 2077
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

> Danas je 12 dan od trasfer.


Super ti je beta[emoji4] . 
Sada skupa iscekujemo utz

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Edina, čestitam! Pak kad ideš na uvz? Kad ti je bio tranfer? Ja sam trebala danas na uvz, ali idem sutra.

----------


## pak

> Edina, čestitam! Pak kad ideš na uvz? Kad ti je bio tranfer? Ja sam trebala danas na uvz, ali idem sutra.


Et je bio 14.5. Nisam se još naručila za utz mislim ići negdje za 2 tjedna

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mojca

Pak  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Sretno dalje!
 :Heart:

----------


## pak

Hvala ❤

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Cure jedno pitanje. Nakon neuspjelog ivf menga mi je stigla 8.5. A danas sam imala jako veliko krvarenje nakon brisanja. Strah me.. to mi je 19dan ciklusa. Jel netko zna sto bi moglo biti?

----------


## pak

> Cure jedno pitanje. Nakon neuspjelog ivf menga mi je stigla 8.5. A danas sam imala jako veliko krvarenje nakon brisanja. Strah me.. to mi je 19dan ciklusa. Jel netko zna sto bi moglo biti?


Moguce je da se ciklus poremetio i uranio ovaj put. Dešava se.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MTV

Edina super beta čestitam  :Smile: 
Ja odradila danas prvi uzv. Kaže dr malo ste mi uranili,a on me naručio hehe. Uglavnom sve je super i na svom mjestu. Lijepo se vide gest. vrećica (9mm) i unutar nje zumanjcana (2,7mm). Za dva tjedna ponovno i očekujemo srčeko! :D

----------


## Marijaxy

MTV, mi smo imale isti dan punkciju, ako se dobro sjecam. Mene isto jucer narucio, ali idem danas i bojim se isto da sam uranila, a on me narucio. Nisam iz Zg i nezgodno mi putovati, pa cu pitati da li mogu dalje ici kod svoje dr.

----------


## garava13

Pak da sad mi je bas prava menga. Bas me prepalo, nije mi do sada tako bilo. Uvijek tocno.

P.s. cestitke svim velikim betama.. :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

garava13 moje su menge bile ko urica 28 d. Od 11mj i ulaska u postupke koma. Vecina 24 dana,a sad evo druga 30 d. Sve je poludjelo.

----------


## Ovan

Edina i Pak od srca cestitke!!!

Ja sam danas 11+1 tt i napokon se blizi taj magicni 12tt o kojem mantram  :Smile:  Doktor je rekao utrogestani do 12tt. Ima ko iskusta s tim? Koliko se sjecam u prosloj trudnoci sam ih uzimala do 12tt, ali sam zadnji tjedan smanjila sa 3x2 na 3x1, jer sam citala da je bolje postepeno prestati. Mislim se poslati i email doktoru, ali ima netko vlastita iskustva? Blizanci su u pitanju pa me malo veca frka neko zadnji put...

----------


## Sybila

Ovan, evo uzela sam svoje nalaze da te ne lažem - išlo je ovako: u 13tt smanjeno na 2x2 tijekom 2 tjedna, nakon toga još 2tjedna 1x2, nakon toga prekid. Dakle, do dobrih 17tt sam ih koristila. Mislim da je kod blizanaca dobro dulje ih koristitit, pogotovo ako imaš problema s progesteronom i inače. Posavjetuj se s doktorom.

Čestitke velikim betama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## biska

Ovan, meni su u 14 tt smanjili utrogestan na 3x1. Sad sam u 16 tt i jos ih uzimam (isto nosim blizeke i zato su mi terapiju produzili)

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja imam veliki hematom i jos par manjih pa mi odredjeno strogo mirovanje. Vidio jednu gest. Vrečicu pravilnog oblika, ako postoji druga, ne vidi od hematoma. Bas sam se uplasila.

----------


## maritas

Bok cure! Evo ja danas 5dan nt. 
5—o dnevni embrij, fet.
Kada da pocnem piskiti test? Strah me razocarenja i pogotovo da je minus, pa nadanja da sutra ipak bude plus. Simptoma osim umora nemam, a ni inace nisam neka aktivna pa mozda je to obican umor zbog stalnih putovanja u rijeku u kbc i jer sam se vratila na posao.
Prosli put sa prokrvarila 5—i dan nakon transfera, pa doci do sutra bez krvi, biti ce napredak.

----------


## pak

> Bok cure! Evo ja danas 5dan nt. 
> 5—o dnevni embrij, fet.
> Kada da pocnem piskiti test? Strah me razocarenja i pogotovo da je minus, pa nadanja da sutra ipak bude plus. Simptoma osim umora nemam, a ni inace nisam neka aktivna pa mozda je to obican umor zbog stalnih putovanja u rijeku u kbc i jer sam se vratila na posao.
> Prosli put sa prokrvarila 5—i dan nakon transfera, pa doci do sutra bez krvi, biti ce napredak.


Ako nemas one osjetljive testice rano ti je za piskiti.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

To znam da je rano. Nisam ih ni kupila. Koji dan je siguran da znamo? 
I koji test da kupim. Glupo mi je reci u apoteci, dajte da vidim koji ima crvene trakice. Bude uvijek guzva

----------


## maritas

Ne treba. Krenulo u minutu isto kao prosli put. 
Svaki savjet je dobro dosao

----------


## CHIARA...

Maritas sta je bas jako krvarenje?

----------


## maritas

Pocetk menzisa. Cijelo popodne me grci, ali se sam se pravila da nije tako. I kad je krenulo curiti, nastupilo je olaksanje. Sve kao kod pravog menzisa. I paše mi sjediti na toplom.
Popisati cu test prekosutra za svaki slucaj, ali sve je isto kao prosli put. Nazalost.

----------


## pak

maritas nastavi sa tepraijom ipak. Ako nadješ u ljekarni gravignost ultra test je najosjetljiviji.
Držim fige 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

I da najisplativije je naručiti na e bayu testove.  To su full osjetljivi testovi i pokazuju rano.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sjuskica30

Ovan ja sam danas 19+6 i još sam na utrogestanu....smanjili su mi od 12tj. do 14.tj na svaki drugi dan 3x2 pa od 14tj do 16tj na svaki drugi dan po 3x1. Onda su mi u 16tj produzili zbog niske posteljice do daljnjeg svaki dan po dvije navečer.
Imala sam blago krvarenje u 10tj pa su ga produžili,a i prije ostvarene trudnoće sam imala problema sa progesterom.
Tako da svakako vidi sa doktorima prije nego kreneš smanjivati dozu!

----------


## Ovan

Hvala vam cure na pomoci oko utrogestana, samo da mi ih je smanjit na 2x2 vec sam spasena, ovo svakih 8 sati me stvarno opterecuje, pogotovo u nocnoj smjeni. 
Na nalazu mi je i fragmin do 12tt pa ne znam ni sto cu s njim  :Laughing:  fragmin je samo kao preventiva, nisam radila testove. Medjutim, u prosloj trudnci sam od 32tt imala preeklampsiju i visok tlak. Vec sam razgovarala s doktoricom oko toga i u nekim slucajevima se fragmin koristi i u takvim situacijama. Sad ne znam da li se fragmin smije prekidati pa opet zapoceti uzimanje u slucaju visokog tlaka...puna sam upitnika  :Smile:  Idem pisat mpo dorktoru, ne znam koliko mi moja soc. gin. moze pomoci oko svega...

----------


## November

Evo me na ovoj temi, napokon!

Odradili smo naš prvi postupak, danas je bio tranfer (3.dan nakon punkcije), vraćena su mi 2 zametka.
9.6. radim test.

Šta da radim dotad a da ne izludim?  :Cekam:

----------


## Optimist

> Šta da radim dotad a da ne izludim?


To jos nitko nije otkrio  :Grin: 

Sretno, draga!

----------


## November

Hvala  :Smile: 

Danas osjetim grčiće, ne stalno al tu i tamo me brecnu. Inače, ne znam se ponašati, stalno pazim kako sjedim, kako hodam, hahah, vjerojatno sa strane izgledam kao debil.

----------


## Marijaxy

November, ako ti nije naporno idi raditi onaj drugi tjedan.

----------


## miuta821

Ja bez simptoma danas 10dnt. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Ja sam već danas na poslu. Rekli su mi da smijem (imam uredski posao, ništa naporno, imamo veliki kauč u uredu pa si mogu svako malo leći i ispružiti se.) Nema šanse da bi ja doma bila. Pa poludjela bih.

----------


## Marijaxy

November, meni je prvi tj brzo prosao, a drugi malo teze, ali sam već profesionalka postala, pa se malo prestanes nadati. Nadam se da tebi nece trebati kao meni.

----------


## Yarmmai

> November, meni je prvi tj brzo prosao, a drugi malo teze, ali sam već profesionalka postala, pa se malo prestanes nadati. Nadam se da tebi nece trebati kao meni.


eee, mene muči baš to što sam već toliko puta prolazila tih 12 dana do bete, da se jednostavno svaki put negdje na pola prestanem nadat. Umjesto da skupim svu snagu i pozitivu u sebi i sretno dočekam betu, ja skroz ravnodušno odem po tu nulu. Čak se više ni ne bediram. Mislim žao mi je, al nisam više ogorčena, ljuta, jadna, bijesna što postupak nije uspio. A to mi je baš grozno što sam takva.

----------


## November

Trudim se ja svim silama da se ne nadam. Šta mogu kad srce ide u drugom smjeru.

Jučer i jutros obilan vodeni iscjedak. Jučer namočila tajice, jutros plahtu.

----------


## Marijaxy

Yarmmai, ne treba ti bi grozno. To tako valjda mora biti. Na taj nacin se valjda stitimo od stalnih razocanjenja. Ali evo, meni ta ravnodusnost nije škodila. Danas mi je 6tt.

----------


## Marijaxy

November, da nije iscjedak od utrogestana?

----------


## November

Od utrića mi je baš onako bijelo i mrvičasto, al ovo je doslovno voda. Ne znam. Blagi grčići i dalje prisutni tu i tamo. Malo sam se smirila u glavi  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Meni se pojavilo nešto smeđkasto za sad danas 11dnt.jedne blast. Mislim da opet nista 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Yarmmai, ne treba ti bi grozno. To tako valjda mora biti. Na taj nacin se valjda stitimo od stalnih razocanjenja. Ali evo, meni ta ravnodusnost nije škodila. Danas mi je 6tt.


Marijaxy ti si već odradila prvi utz?
Ja sam 5+2 po punkciji i sutra idem kod dr. Dva dana brljavim smeckasto kada se više krećem i jedva čekam sutra da vidimo kako stvari stoje

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Sretno Pak. Ja racunam od zadnje menstruacije, a punkciju sam imala 14. Dc tako da mislim da je to to. 02.05. Je bila punkcija.To smedjarenje ti je sigurno hematom, pa bolje miruj. Mene je dr isplašio. Rekao mi da je smedje ok, ali svjeza krv ne.

----------


## sjuskica30

Pak samo miruj...ja sam imala prvi put to smećkarenje na 5+6 pa opet na 8+4...prvi put bilo od pucanja kapilarica i bila sam dva tri dana malo više aktivna,drugi put od malog hematomčića... I sve je bilo u redu!!
Jedna od cura sto sam spominjala tamo na topiću od Rijeke je isto imala tako na neki 7tj... došla joj je rodbina,dva dana je bila na nogama i treći dan smećkarenje!
Isto kao i meni dva tri dana...mirovala i sad je sve ok!
Samo nemoj paničariti...nego miruj!
Dok je smeđe nema panike!!! I dok nije popraćeno neizdržljivim bolovima.

Ja sam ušla u 20tj...jučer imala pregled....saznala da nosim dečkića...a kao da je jučer bio siječanj i transfer....
Želim Vam svima ubrzo taj osjećaj...neopisiv je...

----------


## pak

Ja mirujem čim vidim smeđe. Ne hvata me panika jer cice bole, ne spavam previše, rigam na mliječne proizvode.  Dok su ostali simptomi tako izraženi svjesna sam da je to normalno ali me nervira. Ja bi malo uživala 
Nadam se da ćemo sutra otkriti dali se primio jedan ili dva malca.

----------


## Marijaxy

Mtv, jesu li pocele mucnine? Meni nista!

----------


## MTV

> Mtv, jesu li pocele mucnine? Meni nista!


Nemam ni ja jos uvijek nikakve mučnine! A ni nekih simptoma osim sto me malo cice bole i to je to! Kad ides na drugi pregled? Vidim da je hematom u pitanju,ali uz malo mirovanja nestat ce i on.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Mene su jučer popodne pokosili nesnosni grčevci, odnosno jako bolno probadanje u maternici, trajalo je par min al nisam se mogla pomaknuti. Užasno sam se uplašila, i onda jednostavno prestalo kao rukom odnešeno. Jajnik me također žigao jučer gotovo cijeli dan.

Jutros opet probadanje ali ne tako snažno, no dovoljno snažno da me probudi.

----------


## Sybila

Oooo November, to zvuci super! Znam da je malo kontraintuitivno, ali takvi bolovi ukazuju na dobro - implantaciju. Drzim fige  :Smile:  

Yarmmai - bas sam se neki dan pitala gdje si. U kojoj si fazi, kako si?

----------


## November

I ja sam naravno odmah pomislila da je impl, čak sam uživala iako me bolilo ko sam vrag, no ne znam baš da li je pošto je transfer bio u pon (i tranfer je 3.dan dakle nisu blastice), pa je svakako malo rano za impl...Ali dobro. 

Dani idu to je super :D

Školski bi impl trebala biti tek u subotu.

Mene zanima da li se UVIJEK osjeti bol prilikom impl ili može proći i bez toga? Da se pak ne ubijem čekajući bol u subotu :D

----------


## Sybila

Nije rano. Moze te boljeti jos, ali ne mora. Neke boli, neke ne, mene je satrlo bilo 2 dana nakon transfera.

----------


## November

Imala si transfer 3. ili 5. dan?

Joj, da je bar to. Ako je impl ma nek me boli svaki dan koliko god hoće :D

----------


## Sybila

Blastice. Ali velim... Sve je to ok, svaki je slucaj individualan  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

Mene u ovom uspjesnom postupku nije bolilio uopce, nit sam imama grceve. Samo sam osjecala jajnike i blagi pritisak dolje ali jako blagi. No citala sam svasta kod drugih, tako da je sve to individualno.

----------


## pak

Evo mi obavili 1 utz. Imamo 2 GV. Rano je za srceka, kontrola za 2 tjedna ☺

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Jupiiii!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Pak pa to je party kod tebe  :Kiss:  bravo draga! Cuvajte se  :Smile:

----------


## pak

He he baš party .
Cure držim vam fige da se uskoro druzimo na veselijim temama.

----------


## November

Pak čestitam ti, baš divno! Još kad ti vidim potpis...Uživaj sa svojim bebicama!

Kod mene se sve polako smirilo, jajnici više ne pikaju baš, tu i tamo maaalo, nemam grčeve. Boli me jedino cerviks i osjetim kako je naotečen dok stavljam utriće. 
Danas si kupujem donat mg jer me probava malo zeza.
Lice mi je da kucnem ok, nisam buknula kao što inače buknem nakon O.

----------


## Ovan

Pak, cestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
dobro nam dosla medju trudnice i to trudnice duplica  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

November, ako te zeza probava, probaj uzimati mljevene sjemenke lana i psyllium prašak, meni je to pomoglo čak i kada je donat zakazao  :Smile: 

Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Pak,čestitam os srca..neka dalje bude sve školski!! :Smile:

----------


## pak

Hvala cure, idemo dan po dan. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Bravoooo pak....tooo... cestitam...mazi busu...  :Wink:

----------


## JUHU

Pak čestitam ti od ❤ I Zelim da dalje sve prolazi školski  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Hvala cure

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo da se i ja javim. Bila danas kod dr. 6 t+ 3 dana. Dakle 3 embrija vracena, sva tri se primila i 3 srca. Vracena mi 3 zbog godina (ove godine cu 40) i 5 neuspjesnih postupaka. Ako netko napise ju- hu, osobno dolazim da ga zadavim. Mozete pisati da sam bezobrazna, nezahvalna ali ja s ovim nisam sretna. Osim svaga po 3, imam i hematom od 3 cm. Dobro da nema 3 hematoma, vec samo 2, jedan veci i drugi manji. Idem sad spavati!

----------


## biska

Marijaxy, necu reci ju-hu, samo cu reci da smo sve tu kao podrska za nedoumice, strahove i ostale dozivljaje koji osobito naglaseno dolaze s viseplodnim trudnocama.

Meni nije bilo svejedno cuti da nosim blizance, jako sam se prepala i jos uvijek me strah ne pusta iako su svi oko mene blago euforicni.

Naspavaj se, odmaraj, opustaj se i pisi nam tu i na temi trudnoca i promijeni sad u prvo vrijeme tv kanal kad krene ona reklama za Radensku  :Wink: 
Grlim!

----------


## pak

> Evo da se i ja javim. Bila danas kod dr. 6 t+ 3 dana. Dakle 3 embrija vracena, sva tri se primila i 3 srca. Vracena mi 3 zbog godina (ove godine cu 40) i 5 neuspjesnih postupaka. Ako netko napise ju- hu, osobno dolazim da ga zadavim. Mozete pisati da sam bezobrazna, nezahvalna ali ja s ovim nisam sretna. Osim svaga po 3, imam i hematom od 3 cm. Dobro da nema 3 hematoma, vec samo 2, jedan veci i drugi manji. Idem sad spavati!


Joj ja ti neću pisati ju-hu jer  shvaćam da si prestravljena sada. Sve mi mislimo kada odlučujemo dali vratiti jedan dva ili tri da nema šanse da se svi uhvate. Ja sam bar tako razmišljala i unatoc tome što mi je ideja o blizancima oduvijek bila slatka sada me peru razni strahovi.
Polako dan po dan. Neka su živi i zdravi a sve ostalo će se posložiti❤

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Stipka

I ja prijavljujem dva  :Heart:  na prvom pregledu. Osjećaji izmješani  :grouphug:  samo Nek sve ide kako treba,lako je za drugo. Pusa svima

----------


## pak

Stipka čestitam!!!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Moja prijateljica je zatrudnila s doniranom js. Imala je u 6 t 2 srca, a u 8 tj jedno. Rodila prije mj dana.
Meni dr rekao da je moguce vise scenarija, do tog da izgubim trudnocu jer imam hematom od 3 cm u promjeru.

----------


## Marijaxy

Stipka, sretna sam sto je sve dobro. Nadam se da si ti hrabrija od mene.

----------


## Vrci

Marijaxy, ja sam cula dosta slucajeva gdje su zene imale 2 srca na pocetku, a na kraju jedna beba 
Frendici vracene dvije blastice, u 8tt jedno srceko stalo.

Mislim,i sama znas da je svasta moguce. Znam trojke rodene iz mpo, niti jedna beba nikad imala problema. Za 2 god mislim krecu u skolu. 
Znam jedne mpo trojke koje su vec srednja skola

A bilo na forumu i zena koja je izgubila sve tri bebe

Uglavnom, za sad udahnuti i cekati da vidis kakav bude daljni razvoj situacije

Sto tm kaze?

----------


## Marijaxy

Ukomiran.

----------


## Rominka

Uff Marijaxy....drzi se i dan po dan. Koliko god grubo zvuči, situacija se jos moze preokrenuti. Hematomi ti ne idu na ruku, stoga polako. 
Svi smo mi svjesni da riskiramo blizanacku trudnocu, pa i viseplodnu, potpisujemo papire, slusamo, ali zapravo mislim da nitko od nas ne moze to istinski pojmiti dok se ne dogodi.

----------


## milasova8

Marijax, nama u 1.postupku su vracene dvije blastice,oba srca prokucala-mi u soku,ja jos i ok ali muz nije mogao sebi doci od nevjerice..kao kako cu ja s dvoje djece u pedesetima..
U 8tt jedno srce prestalo kucati,ne zna se ko je bio tuzniji od nas dvoje..danas mi je jos vise zao zbog tog jednog srceka..mom muzu jos i vise..
Hocu reci,normalno da su vam sada reakcije takve,kasnije kad se slegnu dojmovi bit ce drugacije..
Imam vrlo dobru prijateljicu koja je rodila trojke,predivni su,dobri,nimalo zahtjevni i ponekad joj je bilo lakse nego meni s jednim..
Znam da ti to sada nista ne znaci..
Sada guraj dan po dan..
Drzite se

----------


## Marijaxy

Hvala cure. Dan po dan. Ne znam sto cu sa svojim partnerom. Jos i njega moram tjesiti. Nakon danasnjih vijesti nista ne jede samo puši i šuti.

----------


## milasova8

Ma normalno je to..proci ce..
Pusti ga,sleci ce se dojmovi..

----------


## Vrci

Inace, poznanici koja je zatrudnila u mpo s trojcekima je cak dr ponudio da ide na selektivni abortus u sloveniju, ali ona nije na to pristala. Rekla je da ne moze takvu odluku donijeti .

----------


## milasova8

Da to su rekli i toj mojoj prijateljici..isto nisu pristali na to..sada su presretni s njih troje..

----------


## Sybila

Cure, prvo da cestitam na plusevima.  
Marijaxy... I mi smo na prvu bili u nevjerici, kad smo vidjeli 2gv. S obzirom da je jedna kasnila bitno, receno nam je da se pripremimo da bi mogli ostati na jednoj bebi, mi smo nekako se i nadali potajno toj opciji zbog rizika i svega... Na kraju nas je nasa cura sve iznenadila srcekom i daljnjim super napredovanjem. Kroz vrijeme smo se privikli iako ne mogu reci da je lako i da smo bezbrizni. Naravno, radujemo se objema bebama i odsjeku nam se noge momentalno kad pomislimo da bi se jednoj moglo mozda nesto dogoditi...brrrr...
Ali da su bili troje iz nekog razloga, mislim da bi jako jako dobro promislili o selektivnoj redukciji (ne kazem da je to jedino ispravno, naravno) tako da u potpunosti razumijem koliko ti je tesko i mislim da svi mozemo samo suosjecati i biti ti podrska. 
Svasta je moguce i zbog hematoma i zbog godina i zbog naravi viseplodnih trudnoca... Kak su cure rekle, dan po dan i drzi se. A partner ce progovoriti u jednom trenutku, oni tako u tisini probavljaju stres i treba im vremena.

----------


## Marijaxy

Hvala na podršci. Spomenuo mi je dr "redukciju" koja se radi u Ljubljani. Rekao je da se njegovoj pacjentici jedan embrij podijelio, pa ih je imala 4. "Reducirali su joj jednojajcane" i ostalo joj je jos dvoje. Tesko je o tome i misliti. Dan po dan, valjda cemo biti pametniji.

----------


## Vrci

Od moje kolegice s posla nećakinja mislim ima četvorke, isto s mpo. E to mi je tek wow, ne bih ja to mogla

Ali kako kažeš, rano je, treba dan po dan pa će se vidjeti kako će se sve dalje razvijati. Ti si sad doma na komplikacijama jel da?

----------


## Marijaxy

Da, strogo mirovanje. Kod kuce sam mama kuha. Hodam, nije da lezim cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Ne znam da li vas tu mogu pitati, prvi put sam na postupku od iduceg ciklusa a vidim da pisete sve o tim stvarima.

Od kad ste vi bile na bolovanju? Ako vec od punkcije, zasto od punkcije??
Da li se nakon transfera treba strogo mirovati, ako da, da li to znaci nuzno samo lezanje?
Da li se opcenito kod mpo postupaka mora cijelu T mirovati??

Ja sam vec imala 3 spontana, i naravno da bi se najradje zatvorila pod stakleno zvono da mogu, pa se sad vec pripremam jer me jako strah toga sto sve moze utjecati na ponovni negativni ishod.

I nisam bas skuzila sve u vasim postovima prijasnjim, znaci ako vrate u transferu samo jednu oplodjenu j.s.ona se takodjer moze podijeliti i nastanu dvije???

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam išla od punkcije na bolovanje, tako mi bilo najbolje. Nije mi se dalo raditi još do transfera, a nisam htjela ni ići raditi nakon transfera.
Ne treba ležanje ni mirovanje nakon transfera, osim ako je u pitanju hiper, pa ima nekih problema. Ni u trudnoći se ne mora mirovati ako je sve ok. Što se tiče trudnoće, tu nema apsolutno nikakve razlike jel mpo ili od seksa

Jep, od jednog vraćenog embrija mogu nastati dva  :Smile:  jednojajčani blizanci. Mogu i tri teoretski, ali to je mislim ekstremno rijetko (iako znam dva para jednojajčanih trojčeka, ali ne mpo)

----------


## mono111

Vrci tnx !

A pretpostavljam da je mala sansa da nastanu jednojajcani?? 

Jako me strah svega toga u prvih 12 tjedana, mislim radi sebe cu stvarno pogotovo tih prvih 12 tjedana kao mirovati ali me strah bilo sto raditi kao inace.

Kako si ti? Da li je stao smedji iscjedak??

----------


## Vrci

A kažu da ni strogo mirovanje nije dobro, jer je kretanje dobro za cirkulaciju jel... 

Bila je tu forumašica kojoj su vratili 1 zametak a dobila 2 srčeka. Ne sjećam se kako se dalje odvijalo iskreno.

Neću ništa o iscjetku, moj nikad niej smeđi nego krvavi  :Grin:  par dana je čisto, čekam iduće pojavljivanje  :škartoc:

----------


## pak

Nas su upozorili na veliku mogućnost blizanca. U biti čak su me odgovarali od vraćanja oba dvije blastice jer su bile super kvalitete. Ja sam bila skeptična prema toj mogućnosti. Uglavnom moglo bi se reći i greškom u komunikaciji ipak su napravili kako sam ja iz prve odlučila tako da sam bila spremna i na tu mogućnost kao i na to da se ne uhvati niti jedan. 
Još je daleki put pred nama i svašta je moguće ali sada se eto nadamo da će oba srca prokucati.
Pred dva dana sam imala izljev svježe krvi, kao da se neki balon probušio.  Kada je sve izašlo smirilo se. Ja sada mirujem jučer i danas i sve je ok. Ne ponovilo se.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Krajem prosle godine su bili ti jednojajcani, ali koliko se sjecam, jedan se prestao razvijati. Vrlo je mala sansa za te jednojajcane. Netko je tada spominjao i neki slucaj od prije par godina, ali na kraju se ispostavilo da je bilo upustanja u "nedozvoljene" aktivnosti oko punkcije i transfera pa je tako nastao drugi bebac. 
Mirovanje strogo ide samo kod hematoma i hipera, ostalo normalno kretanje uz izbjegavanje savijanja i dizanja tereta bas. 
Ja sam isla na bo od pocetka pikanja, zbog naravi posla, a i bio mi je prvi put pa nisam znala sto ocekivati. Kak nismo imali transfer u tom ciklusu nego iz feta, vratila sam se na posao pa na bo od dana transfera opet nadalje, dakle nisam se vratila uopce osim po stvari.

----------


## mono111

Cure, tnx !

Vrci, nadam se da ce sve dobro proci !

Sad mi je malo lakse! Svakako cu usporiti sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima, ali super da ne trebam non stop lezati i to !

Pak, sretnooo!

Mogu vas jos nesto pitati usput ovdje??
Dobila sam tj.pikati cu se Menopurom. Rekli su da se to daje u misic / guzu i da ako ne mogu sama, a ne mogu, da dolazim svaki dan da me oni upiknu.
Da li stvarno moze biti bolje djelovanje ako se Menopur pika u guzu??? A ne u trbuh??

----------


## Vrci

Nikad cula to za menopur. Ja sam i njega i gonale uvijek u trbuh pikala

----------


## Optimist

Meni su Gonale pikali u trbuh, a curama Menopur u guzu.

----------


## pak

Uvijek menopur i sve ostalo u trbuh jedino u prvoj stimulaciji dok nisam sama si počela davati davala mi je sestra u ruku.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Hm..ne znam stvarno.
Pitati cu opet kad budem isla po lijekove.
Da li je moguce da ima bolje djelovanje kada se pika u guzu zato oni inzistiraju na tom??

----------


## bornastra

Bok cure.

I ja vam se uskoro pridružujem, s novim ciklusom krećemo u našu borbu. ICSI, poliklinika Repromed.

Budući da nam je ovo prvi postupak, kao i kod Mono, također sam zbunjena od kada da idem na bolovanje/godišnji?
Koliko sam čitala, imam pravo na bolovanje od dana transfera? Što je s danom punkcije i tih para dana do transfera? Preporučujete da radim ili?
Radim uredski posao, ali i dosta po terenu (obilazak terena i sl.) i moram reći da mi je posao većinu dana stresan...

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam svaki puta bez problema dobila bolovanje od punkcije, jednom i 2 dana prije kad sam imala jako puno folikula

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti Vrci na odgovoru.

Moja soc. ginekologica mi prepisuje bolovanje, zar ne?
Ja sam 9 dc imala po 6-7 folikula po svakom jajniku. 

To je dosta, zar ne? 
Vidjet ćemo kako će biti sljedeći ciklus. Nadamo se isto tako  :Smile: 

Sve si i ja više mislim da uzmem bolovanje od dana punkcije... a opet me s druge strane strah da ću onda imati previše vremena za razmišljanje i pozitivnih i negativnih ishoda i misli u glavi...

----------


## November

Ja sam bila doma jedino na dan punkcije i na dan transfera. Ostale dane evo radila sam, i radim još uvijek dok čekam petak.
Doma bih izludjela. A i fizički se skroz super osjećam.

Jedino što mi je dr.rekla da ni u ludilu ne pomišljam išta raditi na dan punkcije (nakon jel), a ostalo da sve mogu kako se osjećam.

Danas mi je 7.dan nakon trodnevnog transfera.
Vrijeme ide to je dobro :D

Od simptoma nemam NIŠTA.

----------


## Marijaxy

Bornastra, napisala si da ti je ovo prvi postupak a prosli ciklus si imala 6 do 7 folikula po jajniku? Sorry, nije mi to bas jasno. No, evo da napisem kako sam ja radila: nisam iz Zg pa sam uzimala bolovanje za svaki pregled, za punkciju i dan poslije punkcije (ako ces sjediti na poslu), dan transfera i sljedeci tjedan poslije i onda sam tjedan dana radila pa beta. U fetu sam bila na bolovanju na dan transfera i jos 2 dana. Tako mi je dr rekao. Dakle, miruje se zbog jajnika a ne implantacije. Ako je blaga stimulacija dovoljno je krace mirovanje. Inace je dovoljno samo povući ručnu, sve lagano i vise se odmarati.

----------


## bornastra

Marijanaxy,

bila sam na kontrolnom UZV-u sad u petak. Doktor je išao pogledati u kakvom su "stanju" jajnici i koliko je folikula čisto za orijentaciju jer se spremamo za postupak.
Tek sa sljedećom M krećem sa postupkom. (za cca 18-19 dana bi trebala M stići). Zato sam i napisala da se nadam da će ih biti jednako i sljedeći ciklus.

Hvala ti na tvom iskustvu. Vidjeti ću kak ću s poslom sve iskordinirati jer mi je baš stresno ovih dana.
Najrađe bi bila doma cijelo vrijeme. Budemo vidjeli. Dan po dan, korak po korak...

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Rekli mi u Petrovoj da kad se Menopur daje u misic da ima bolje djelovanje i zato oni inzistiraju da se.pika u guzu.

----------


## KitKat82

:-Nakon svih peripetija sa hiperom i hospitalizacijom prosli mjesec prijavljujem danas FET 2 blastice!

----------


## MonaLi

Bornastra - ja sam bila na bolovanju od dana punkcije, imala sam jako puno folikula i jajnici su mi bili dosta povećani i dobila sam upute da moram strogo mirovati. Tesko ti je znati po pričama drugih jer svatko reagira drugačije. Ja se nisam mogla pomaknuti, na kraju se i uz mirovanje desila torzija jajnika. 
Ako ce ti jajnici biti uvećani obavezno strogo mirovanje! 

Ni meni nije jasno kako bez stimulacije imas toliki broj folikula? Pretpostavljam da nisu vodeći ili? Da li imas policisticne jajnike?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maija

Pozdrav svima,  
evo da se i ja pridružim. Danas mi je 12dpt i u srijedu bih trebala vaditi betu. Vraćene su mi dva dvodnevna embrija, jedan 3 stanice, drugi 4. U petak sam imala krvavi bris pola dana i već otpisala i ovu treću umjetnu i pala u polu depru. Pila navečer na nekoj fešti a bome sutra i popila par tableta za glavu. Međutim u nedilju sam napravila onaj digitalni Clearblue test obzirom da nisam krvarila ni u subotu ni u nedilju i pokazao mi je plus sa komentarom 1-2 tjedna trudnoće. Nisam se požurila slaviti jer sam već imala jednu kiretažu ali je nada ipak porasla. Nažalost danas opet lagano krvarenje. Bila 100 puta na wcu i svaki put kad se obrišem lagana roskasta boja ili mikroskopski ugrušci.... I bol... Grčenje i bol ... A to čupkanje i grčenje mi traje već danima... Kao pred mengu samo troduplo jače.... I sad neznam što da mislim... Ako već triba otić nadam se da će samo a ne opet kiretaža... :Sad:

----------


## bornastra

MonaLi,

pratila sam vas neko vrijeme tako da znam da si nažalost bila hospitalizirana. Nadam se i vjerujem da je sada sve ok.

Doktor je napisao "oba jajnika uredna, AFC oko 6-7 po jajniku." I dalje je napisao kolji je protokol.
Krivo sam možda protumačila?

----------


## November

Maija ja zaista nemam nikakav savjet osim da se možda javiš kod svog mpo doktora pa mu kažeš tegobe?

Ja sam napravila jučer popodne test, i jutros opet (8dp3dt), oba negativna.
Zadnji radim u petak ali sam već otpisala ovaj prvi put.

----------


## nina977

AFC je skračenica za antralne folikule tj.po njima se gleda ovarijalna rezerva i ev. odgovor na stimulaciju.
U prirodnom ciklusu od njih se izdvoji jedan folikul a u stimulaciji najčešće bi trebali večina njih.
Sretno!

----------


## Maija

Ja jutros zvala bolnicu, sestra mi je rekla da ne brinem, da nastavim uzimati utrogestane i da sutra po planu vadiom betu pa ćemo vidjeti...

November, tek je 8. dan, strpi se još malo, meni je 9. dan nakon transfera 2dnevnih embrija bio negativan test a 11. dan pozitivan...

----------


## Frixie

> :-Nakon svih peripetija sa hiperom i hospitalizacijom prosli mjesec prijavljujem danas FET 2 blastice!


Sretno! Jesi doma il radiš?

Ja također prijavljujem FET dvije blastice. Sad slijedi čekanje.

----------


## KitKat82

Doma sam na bolovanju. Kad sam imala prvi transfer odmah sam drugi dan isla raditi ali nisu bile neke sanse od samog starta. Sad je drugacije  tak da sam odlucila biti doma. Zelim ti srecu sa tvoje dvije mrvice :grouphug:

----------


## Frixie

> Doma sam na bolovanju...
> Zelim ti srecu sa tvoje dvije mrvice


I ja sam doma, al ne mirujem strogo.

Pratimo se i nek nam je sa srećom :D

----------


## November

9dp3dt.

Imam grčeve kao pred M, i jučer su me jaaako boljela leđa (u predjelu bubrega), na tren me tako presjeklo da sam morala sjesti. Inače drugo ništa. Lice mi je bilo buknulo prije 2 dana, sad je već skroz čisto. Sise jesu veće, al ne bole.

----------


## Vrci

November, mene su boljela leđa da sam jedva hodala i svi mi govorili da je dobar znak. I isto sam imala blage grčeve. I stvarno je bilo uspješno. Ali ja inače nemam takve simptome pred mengu

Sad ti je 12dpo, još dva dana i znat ćeš sigurno

----------


## KitKat82

Ja sam danas 2dnt dvije blastice i isto imam blage grceve i bole me leda. To traje neko vrijeme pa stane pa opet. Prvu noc nakon transfera oko 2 ujutro su me probudili bolovi na desnoj strani i trajali do pred jutro. Proslu noc nista i cijelu sam ju prospavala.

----------


## Rominka

Cureeee, evooo me  :Smile:  lezim s nase dvije blastice <3

----------


## CHIARA...

Sretno Rominka. Bas sam pratila vasu pricu i cekala da se javis. Bas mi je drago.  :grouphug:

----------


## pak

Rominka sretno dalje

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, sretno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maija

evo ja jutros vadila betu, nalaz 9! Obzirom da mi je test bio pozitivan u nedilju mislim da je 9 malo i premalo...
ja u komi, tila bih odmah prestat s utrogestanima i završit priču ali mi je med. sestra rekla da nastavim i ponovim u petak ... kao i "čuda se dešavaju"... 
Mislim meni je to samo produžetak agonije, al eto da ne kažu da ih nisam slušala sad opet dva dana muke...
Inače me manje grči i boli ali sukrvica je stalno prisutna na papiru...

----------


## bornastra

Rominka, draga... 

SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## KitKat82

> Cureeee, evooo me  lezim s nase dvije blastice <3


Rominka, sretno!

----------


## biska

> Cureeee, evooo me  lezim s nase dvije blastice <3


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Najezila sam se!

----------


## milasova8

Rominka,sretno!!

----------


## Rominka

Isprepadali su me sada da ne smijem hodati, da moram strogo mirovati, dva tjedna bolovanja da si uzmen?!? Ma daaaj?! Jel oni to stvarno? Sad smo na rucku i onda se vracamo u app. Ma ne moram strogo mirovati?! Jel da  :Sad:

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja sam tj dana bila kod kuce i sve lagaini. Nije da sam stalno lezala. Nakon tj dana sam isla na posao, ali autom. Nisam puno hodala ni radila nista naporno.

----------


## Marijaxy

Maija, vjerojatno je biokemijska ali zele biti sigurni. Koji dan od tranfera si vadila betu?

----------


## pak

Ja nisam strogo mirovala, dapače ovi moji kažu nastaviti normalan život osim skakanja, trčanja i dizanja teškog. 
Radi onako kako se budeš osjećala.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

Strogo mirovanje nema smisla, samo se ti kreci i seci, kretanje moze samo pomoci jer poboljsava prokrvljenost organizma pa tako i maternice. A brz povratak svakodnevnim aktivnostima meni je jako pomogao psihicki jer sam barem povremeno zaboravila na iscekivanje.

----------


## Frixie

*Rominka* sretno!

Ja danas 2dp5dt nikakvih simptoma. Malo sam aktivna (skuham ručak, objesnim veš, prošećem se), a malo ležim.

----------


## Rominka

Ionako ostajemo tjedan dana ovdje na godisnjem, tako da nema posla, nema stresa, nema guzve vec samo laganini, setnjice dok i koliko mogu, mozda zoo i pivovara, i to je to. Mislim da cu slusati svoj org  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Rominka sretno.....

----------


## Jolica30

Rominka sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Maija

Marijaxy, 14. dan nakon transfera mi je danas, a beta 9... mislim da to govori sve ...

Rominka, i ja držim fige!

----------


## November

Rominka sretno i uživajte!

Maija žao mi je  :Sad: 

10dp3dt. Grčevi i probadanja u maternici od jučer popodne. Feeling kao da utrići nedaju da M dođe, a ona bi baš došla. Leđa bole i dalje. Sise normalne, malo povećane. Užasan umor, stalno, to krivim utriće.

----------


## Marijaxy

Maija, zao mi je, bit ce dr put, samo strpljivo, smireno i uporno. 
Rominka, ako sam dobro shvatila, isla si samo na transfer? Ako je tako onda je to drugo, meni je dr stalno opominjao da moram mirovati zbog jajnika koji su bili dosta povecani uslijed pune stimulacije. Bez obzira, ja sam nakon tj dana bolovanja otisla raditi. Nakon prvog uvz (5+3) vidio je jedan veliki hematom i jefan manji pa mi je odredjeno strogo mirovanje. Eto, netko ne mora mirovati, netko mora. Moja kolegica koja je imala transfer u Pragu u 5.tj. je prokrvarila zbog hematoma, ali proslo je sve ok.

----------


## Rominka

Maija bas mi je zao! 

Meni su ovaj put napravili nesto sto dosad nikad nisu. Prilikom transfera, uz taj famozni embryoglue, ustipnuo mi je maternicu (valjda) i to je malo zabolilo. Nije puno komentirao osim da je to jos jedna caka. Hmmm... sad cekamo da vidimo jesu li sve te cake odradile posao. Nemam najmeru lezati cijelo vrijeme. Otici cemo djir do zoo, prosetati se malo naokolo, sve koliko se osjecam ok. Necu forsirati. Nocas me oko 5 presjeklo u ledjima i taaako je boljelo. Nisam se mogla ni dignuti. Nista mi nije odgovaralo, ni lezanje, ni sjedenje, ni stajanje. Mislim da je to od puta, 7 sati, pa transfer i lezanje i opet nakon rucka sam odmah zaspala i do jutra lezala. Tako da, sad idemo shoppingirati  :Smile:  
Marijaxy, prosli put sam imala blagi hiper i bilo je koma. Prelezala sam svih sedam dana i jos doma. I nekako si mislim da u takvoj situaciji transfer nije bas dobar. Da mi se danas tako dogodi, trazila bih da zamrznu i da dodjemo kad se oporavim. Ali....

----------


## Hadasa

Pozdrav,nova na ovoj temi,danas bila prvi put na punkciji,dobili smo 14 jajnih stanica .
Biologica je spomenula da sam možda u hiperstimulaciji i da ce transfer biti odgođen.
Trbuh mi je dosta napet i bolan,malo teže hodam,pijem dosta vode...
Svaki savjet dobrodošao  :Grin:

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav,nova na ovoj temi,danas bila prvi put na punkciji,dobili smo 14 jajnih stanica .
> Biologica je spomenula da sam možda u hiperstimulaciji i da ce transfer biti odgođen.
> Trbuh mi je dosta napet i bolan,malo teže hodam,pijem dosta vode...
> Svaki savjet dobrodošao


Ja sam isto imala 14js isto su mi rekli da puno tekućine jesam puno popila i bilo sve ok. Et bilo jer nisam se lose osjećala. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Hadasa - obavezno samo mirovanje i ležanje. Nista nemoj raditi. Ja sam imala isto 14js, i bila u hiperu... Samo mirovanje, wc-krevet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadasa

Uh hvala cure, to upravo i radim.Nadam se da sve bude ok . :Klap:

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav,nova na ovoj temi,danas bila prvi put na punkciji,dobili smo 14 jajnih stanica .
> Biologica je spomenula da sam možda u hiperstimulaciji i da ce transfer biti odgođen.
> Trbuh mi je dosta napet i bolan,malo teže hodam,pijem dosta vode...
> Svaki savjet dobrodošao


Obavezno strogo mirovanje, vise od 2 litre vode dnevno. Prati koliko mokris. Ja sam u 4. mjesecu imala 17js i zavrsila u hiperu i tjedan dana bila hospitalizirana. Sve je dobro zavrsilo i prije 4 dana sam imala fet 2 blastice koje smo dobili u tom postupku. Sretno dalje!

----------


## MonaLi

Hadasa - naravno da ce sve biti ok, kad se ustaješ sa wc-a ili kreveta pazi da se ne naginješ naprijed nego onako dizi se koda imas ogroman trbuh. Ja sam se jednom digla normalno i nije bilo dobro. Miruj i čekaj da se stanje smiri. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali ce sta biti crinone gelu ako ga cuvam u frizideru sad po ovim vrucinama? Ostalo mi jos a vrijedi pa ga cuvam za ljetni postupak.

----------


## edina

U kojoj sedmici se culi odkucaje srca bebe? Ja danas bia kod dokotroa i nema  jos odkucaja srca

----------


## MonaLi

Edina - koji ti je tt? Ja sam čula na 6+6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## edina

6+2

----------


## bubekica

Edina a sto kaze uzv nalaz?
Znam da bi na EO max 5mm moralo biti otkucaja, sve ostalo je ok ako nema.

----------


## JUHU

Edina Ja sam čula na 7+1

----------


## November

Jutros, na 11dp3dt, 

2 pozitivna testa. Blaga crta, ali je tu i vidljiva je. 

Ne znam što bih sad.

----------


## Vrci

Bravo, cestitam  :Smile: 

Zovi betaplus,javi,i cut ces dalje upute

----------


## pak

November bravo, a sad odi po lijepu betu!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

November toooooooo!!!! Da se izrazim sportski rijecnikom, padaju golovi ovo proljece i to je ludiloooooo  :Smile: 
kad vidim kako rano radite testove, dovodite me u napast. Iako, da se ne ponavljam, ako u pon ne prokrvarim i ja bih mogla pisnut testic u petak slijedeci.

----------


## November

Idem danas popodne ipak raditi betu. Jooooooooooooooooooj!

----------


## bornastra

November,

sretno i kreni hrabro po veliku betu!!

Rominka, kako si nam ti?

Tako mi je drago da se plusići i lijepe bete nizaju, ovo je vjetar u leđa svima nama koje nas tek čeka postupak...  :Smile:  Samo pozitiva!!

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, jel' da da je divno citati sve te plusice?! Ma sva sam pozitivna  :Smile:  
Prepone me bole, a nismo bas hodali puno. mozda je i od lezanja. Popijem si normabel da se opuste misici. Brzo cemo znati u kojem smjeru ide.

----------


## KitKat82

> Idem danas popodne ipak raditi betu. Jooooooooooooooooooj!


Sretno!!!

----------


## MonaLi

November - yesssssss!!!!! Sretno dalje, javi nam veliku betu  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bornastra

Prekrasno je čitati ovakve vijesti, prekrasno... Ispuniti se pozitivom i pozitivnim mislima...  :Smile: 

*Rominka*, sve smo uz tebe i držimo ti fige najveće!

Mi se danas idemo učiti pikati i kupiti lijekove.
I još malo i to je tu... ajme!  :Smile: )))))

----------


## November

Hvala vam cure <3

Javljam betu čim ju dobijem.

I da, za sve koje imaju hidrosalpinks i kojima govore da ne može doći do implantacije uopće s tim, evo. Može. Dal će sve biti ok ne mogu znati ali prvi korak je tu. 

Dr. Dmitrović mi je lijepo rekla - postoje i bolji načini od operacije, koliko god ona rutinska bila, da dođem do bebe.

----------


## maritas

Ides kod R-a? i ja popodne
cestitam na plusevima. rominka drzim fige na najjace  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

danas idemo kod sestre da nam pokaže pravilno pikanje, još jednom ćemo protokol proći i onda idemo po lijekove. I onda se samo čeka M.  :Smile:  Wow!

Tebi sretno kod doktora  :Smile:  Javiš se!

----------


## Hadasa

November čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
Cure hvala svima na savjetima,danas sam puno bolje,zvala labaratorij imamo 10 oplođenih,ali sutra ću znati da li idem na transfer ili ne
Nadam se da se uskoro družimo,puno sreće svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Frixie

> Jutros, na 11dp3dt, 2 pozitivna testa. Blaga crta, ali je tu i vidljiva je.


Toooo, čestitam! Woohoo!

Ja sam danas 4dp5dt: jučer su me menga grčevi pošteno držali cijeli dan, a jutros je neka "tišina"... odbrojavam dalje, test ne mogu pisati prije četvertka radi štoperice ...

----------


## November

Cure, moja beta jučer 15,7. Biokemijska. Rekli mi u Betaplus prestati s utrićima i čekati M. 

Ako ništa drugo, bar znam da mogu ostati trudna!

----------


## Rominka

Bemu misa  :Sad:  zao mi je da je tako zavrsilo. No, i to sto kazes, doslo je do trudnoce a to je velika stvar.

----------


## KitKat82

:Sad: November, žao mi je...

----------


## Romeo85

November moja prva trudnoca je bila biokemijska, mjesec nakon toga iz Fet-a ostala trudna bez problema.
Vjerovatno organizam jos nije spreman. Veliki je to sok, stimulacija, punkcija, bla bla... ne odustaj, bit ce...u to sam sigurna..samo polako...  :Wink: 

Ostale curke cekalice sretno, zelim vam velike bete... <3

----------


## Optimist

Prvi dan nakon transfera blastice...maloprije sam imala neke lagane grčiće...kreće igra živaca.

----------


## Optimist

November, zao mi je  :Sad:  
Odtuguj, odmori pa u novu bitku.

----------


## mono111

November,
Zao mi jeee !! Sretno u iducem fetu ili postupku !!!!

----------


## mono111

Optimisz,
Sretnooooooo!!!

----------


## Optimist

> Optimisz,
> Sretnooooooo!!!


Hvala, draga!

Uskoro te cekamo ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## pak

November miša mu, žao mi je.

Optimist  samo neka grči,  figam na najjače! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Romeo85

Optimist nek bude sretno...na dobro mirise cim spominjes grcice..  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, curke, sretno nam  :Heart: 

Prvo sam se prepala pa obradovala pa ukrug...kako to vec ide  :Smile:

----------


## Marijaxy

November, samo uporno naprijed. Bit ce.

----------


## Vrci

Marijaxy kako si ti? Kad opet imas uzv?

----------


## Marijaxy

Vrci, hvala sto si se sjetila. Danas sam bila. Sva tri kucaju sto na sat. 7 tj+3.Prvi put mi uvz bio neugodan. Sad moram izvaditi kks i jos nesto, idem sutra kod svoje soc.gin. Za 2 tj ponovno dolazim. Hematom se nije povukao. Do sad nisam krvarila, pa sam se malo opustila sto se toga tice. Odmaram i dalje ali se ne brinem.

----------


## Vrci

Jel vas prosao inicijalni sok?
Ajme vec si u 8.tjednu. meni svi tudi idu brze nego moji  :Smile: 

Ja isto jedva cekam da vidim sto je s mojim hematomom. I poceli smo polako govoriti ljudima za trudnocu, iako je jos malo rano, al poceli su kuziti nesto .

----------


## mono111

Marikaxy,
Jesam dobro skuzila da ti imas trojceke??

----------


## Rominka

Optimist blizu smo si  :Smile:  taman da skupa zifce treniramo. Meni 3 dnt i nesto me skaklji. Mislim, imam feeling kao da sam pokupila neke bakterije, ali me nista ne boli vec skaklji....a ma, neka ja docekam ponedjeljak da  ne procurim i ja cu biti na konju.

marijaxy, samo hrabro naprijed! Jel se muz oporavio od soka?

----------


## Marijaxy

Sretna sam sto sam trudna, ali nisam sto su trojke. Svjesna sam velikog rizika ranijeg poroda. Mužić je bolje, ali kao da ce se on poroditi a ne ja.

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, mozda te netko, a ne nesto skaklji  :Wink:   :Grin: 

Marijaxy, nemam ti sto pametno reci...nek bude najbolje za vas ma sto to znacilo. Potpuno razumijem strah. 

One preporuke o ne dizanju teskog...koliko je to "tesko"?

Tek sam dan od transfera, a vec trtarim od brisanja i pogleda na papir nakon wc-a  :facepalm:

----------


## Rominka

Meni su rekli ovaj put strogo mirovanje i ja sam vec nakon jednog dana pocela luditi od bolova u ledjima. Drugi dan smo otisli pjeske nekih kilometar do pivovare i djir po njoj sat vremena sa pauzama izmedju i natrag u app. I navecer opet mozda dva/tri km setnje na veceru. Danas smo bili u malom zoo - setnja od mozda 6 km, sa pauzama, pa u dvorac. Osjecam se dobro. Kad skuzim da bih odmor, odmorimo. Sve je laganini, u prvoj. Mislim da mi je gore zalec i mirovat. Jer sam inace u 100 brzini i mislim da si samo gore mogu napravit ako sad ful mirujem. A to sto kazes da  je mozda netko....ja mislim da je. A sad, vrijeme ce brzo pokazati  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Moje misljenje je da strogo mirovanje ne znaci nista, osim naravno u slucaju hipera ili hematoma te da se trebamo ponasati onako kako nam tijelo signalizira. 
Meni je najizrazeniji simptom ove stimulacije bio umor, izgleda da se nastavio i s Utrogestanima, tako da sam sva usporena i vuce me na odmaranje. 
Sad i ja idem u laganu setnju.

----------


## Vrci

Rominka, bas mi neobicno da ti dali strogo mirovanje,a FET je.
Meni rekli da izbjegavam teze kucanske poslove i dizanje malca, ostalo sve laganini

----------


## Rominka

I mi smo se cudili. Rekli su ne,a voznje, ne,a rada, izbjegavati ljude, mirovati. Nikako mi to nije ok. Tako da se ponasam kao i inace, samo sam prebacila u prvu brzinu. Uostalom, mi smo ostali na godisnjem u Ceskoj tako da stresa nema. Samo ljubav i opustanje.

----------


## bubekica

A koje objasnjenje su dali za tako strogo mirovanje?

----------


## pak

Baš mi je čudno  Rominka možda zbog toga što su te ustipnuli pa da više mirujes? Uglavnom najbolje je da radiš kako se osjećaš

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

To stipanje rade i dr i nema zabrana. Ja mislim da je to prije zbog tog sto ja prokrvarim rano. Kako god, ja idem po osjecaju.

----------


## November

Cure hvala vam svima!

Mi uzimamo pauzu do jeseni od IVF, a dotat ćemo se lijepo pripremati za idući postupak, uzimat ćemo vitamine, vježbati, fino jesti, ići na more, malo preuređivati kuću, jednostavno uživati. 

Planiramo jedan ciklus klomifenski s ciljanim odnosom prije idućeg IVF-a.

Cure svima vam želim plusiće i veeeelike beturine!

----------


## bornastra

November,

Baš mi je žao. 
Pratim te cijelo vrijeme i baš sam mislila da bude to to... no, imate super plan- uživanje pa daljnja borba  :Smile:  sretno!

Rominka, kako si nam ti?

----------


## Rominka

Ne znam. Nisam pametna. Osjecam kao mi nesto rasteze maternicu, povremeno. Neki leptirici. Nije ni blizu osjecaj kao da cu dobiti. Inace nista, bas nista od tih "simptoma". Dobar znak mi je da nisam danas procurila. Stvarno ne znam.

----------


## biska

Rominka, koji je danas dan nakon transfera?

----------


## sjuskica30

Ja sam nakon transfera u prirodnom ciklusu (KBC Rijeka) dobila sljedeće upute:nema odnosa,nema dizanja stvari,nema kupanja već samo tuširanje i MIROVANJE!!!!
To je bio moj prvi i jedini transfer;danas sam 22+1.
Kažu da nema dokaza da mirovanje utječe...ja sam mirovala i uspjelo je...
Ako se odlučim za drugu bebu jednog dana,isto ću postupit!
Svatko od nas dobije različite upute i najbolje je postupati po njima...koliko god one različite i nelogične bile.

----------


## A-A

Pridružujem se i ja. 1. pokušaj. 
U petak 9.6. obavila ET - jedna mrvica vraćena 2 dan. I sad čekanje... 
Sretno svima.

----------


## Rominka

Danas je 5dnt. Cak sam razmisljala da u sri ujutro pisnem test....
Sjuskica, vjerujem da tu i psiha igra jaaako puno. Mi smo ostali na GO i sve mi je laganini. Apsolutno ne radim nista. Osim sto prosetamo u danu po nekih dva/tri sata s pauzama.

----------


## biska

Ja sam pisala test 6 i 7 dan, i to gravignost koji bi trebao biti dosta osjetljiv, pa sam popisala minuse. Pisem ti to da budes svjesna koliko su ti testovi varljivi. Beta je ipak bog i batina  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

A vidis, kod mene obrnuto, 6dnt bas lijepa pozitiva na cyclotest, ne na prvi urin. A na onak iz dm jeeedva vidljiva crta.

----------


## Rominka

Sretna samo sto nisam procurila, sto nema naznake da ce vjestica doci, sto me povremeno
nesto skaklji od prekjucer. Mogu se strpiti i ne pisnuti. Sjeti me jedino to skakljanje i neki kao pritisak.

----------


## biska

Ne zelim ureknuti, ali dobro mi to zvuci  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Svi dobijemo iste upute nema tu individualnog pristupa. Nekima uspije ovako nekome onako. Evo ja nisam mirovala previše, letjela sam drugi dan od eta. Pazina jesam da ne dižem ali opet u svakoj sekundi ne možeš paziti da ne povuces ili malo podignes kofer. Uglavnom evo uspijelo je ovaj puta a dok sam mirovala nije. Uz malo sreće i dobre embrije velike su šanse da uspije mirovale mi ili šetale i išle raditi.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam mirovala i svim postupcima dosad i nista. Ovaj sam prestihala pol vrta i uspjelo.

Rominika sretno, vibram na najjace!!!! Ja sam 11i dan od punkcije piskila i to ne prvi jutarnji i bio je plus ko kuca.

----------


## Rominka

Imam takav pritisak kao da cu procurit svaki tren....zar je moguce  :Sad:

----------


## Optimist

I ja. Kriza me rasturaju. Bio mi je i stresan dan. 

Rominka, nadam se da ipak necemo :grli:

pak, kako si?

----------


## Rominka

Bili smo na veceri i odjednom su me kriza sasjekla i osjecaj da ce se maternica raspuknut. Ne pase mi sjedenje, ni lezanje, ni polu polozaj. Nit sjedit nit hodat. Spalit na zivce do jutra. I zivcana sam kao pas.

----------


## Rominka

Optimist, kad su ti rekli vaditi betu?

----------


## pak

Joj cure ja sam i nakon pozitivnog testa imala takve m bolove da sam plakati htjela da nisam imala taj test popila bi bila neku žešću tabletu.
Rominka ni ja nisam mogla sjediti od samoga početka.
Joj držim vam fige na najjače cure. 
Optimist kada ti piskis? 
Rominka tebe čekam u rano jutro. Znate da u bolnici vole buditi u cik zore.
Ja sam ok čekam samo da me puste doma da odmaram u svom krevetu.  Čini mi se da ne bude ništa od mojih planova oko kuliranja, kupanja i tako to.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

Pak, oprosti nisam u toku. Zasto si u bolnici?

----------


## Rominka

Pak ti si do sad budna vec tri sata. Kad ne mozes u moru, smijes li kulirati zavaljena uz more, onako u hladu?  I to je bolje nego kuci po vrucinama. 
Ja vam popijem dva normabela, ona najmanja, svaki dan od transfera, da misici budu opusteni. Nocas nisam mogla spavati na desnom boku, ne da i ne da. Nesto smeta, zulja, tupo boli. Tako da sam se budila nekoliko puta. I piskit me stalno tjera, tako da sam se budila u tri, pa u sest, pa sad. Maaa daj, mislim ono.

----------


## pak

> Pak, oprosti nisam u toku. Zasto si u bolnici?


Imala sam.izljev krvi u subotu. Jedan hematom je tu pa su me eto ostavili par dana da mirujem da se smiri. Nadam se danas da ću doma.

Rominka a kada ti piskis test? Ja sam.mislila danas. I da magari da mogu na more. Možda za koji tjedan ako sve bude ok i odem

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Pak, necu danas. Danas je 6dnt, jutro prolazi mirno, bez icega i ikakvih pi*darija  :Smile:   jesu li te obisli ili ih tek cekas?

----------


## pak

Obišli, pokupili papire za komisiju i velim utz.  Nakon toga sam valjda slobodna.
Zaprimila me tvoja dr.i sada čekam da me ona i otpusti. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Lunčica

Da li su vam se poremetili ciklusi nakon stimulacije?
meni je jučer bio 9d nakon transfera jedne morule i blastociste i procurila sam - to bi bilo 4-5 dana prije uobičajenog ciklusa. To mi se do sada nikada nije dogodilo. Krvarenje je vrlo oskudno. Test je jučer bio negativan i terapija je prekinuta.

----------


## Rominka

Jesu li ti oni rekli da prekines terapiju? Nisi krv vadila?

----------


## biska

Luncica, ciklus se cesto skrati nakon stimulacije, ali nemoj prekidati terapiju prije bete. Test nije dovoljno pouzdan za takve odluke.

----------


## Lunčica

Javila sam u bolnicu i rečeno mi je da prekinem s terapijom

----------


## biska

Luncica, vjerojatno to jest m dosla, ali bi se prije prekida terapije uvijek trebala provjeriti vrijednost bete. Jer ima svakakvih krvarenja, a testovi ponekad pokazu lazno negativan rezultat. Koliko embrija su ti vratili i koliko dana su bili stari?

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist, kad su ti rekli vaditi betu?


U sljedecu srijedu. 
Maloprije sam mislila da sam sigurno dobila. Ovo curkanje Utrogestana me svaki put preplasi. 
Menstrualne bolove sam imala u obje trudnoce, ali su zavrsile spontanim, tako da ne znam bih li se radovala ili strahovala od njih. 

Tvoji simptomi mi zvuce obecavajuce  :Smile: 

pak, nadam se da si sad vec doma!!!

----------


## November

Ja još nisam dobila. Prestala sam s utrićima u petak, popodne je bila zadnja doza. Danas je utorak, nema ni traga ni glasa da stiže M. Rekli su mi kroz pet dana ako ne stigne da zovem..Jel ću onda dobit nešto da ju izazove? I zašto pobogu sad ne stiže?

----------


## Jolica30

November slazem se sa curama najmjerodavnija je beta. Ja sam u proslom postupku isto procurila prije bete ali moj doktor nije dao da prestanem terapiju dok mu ne javim vrijednost bete. Po meni cisto radi svog mira zaleti u neki privatni lab i izvadi betu.

----------


## maritas

Napravi test za svaki slucaj. Meni je 2x krvarenje uz crinone bio menzis, a jednoj zeni koja je cekala pregled kada ja transfer, je to bilo krvarenje u trudnoci. Na nagovor prijateljice je provjerila da li je trudna. Isto mpo je bio u pitanju. Ne zelim ti davati lazne nade, ali provjeri cim prije da budes mirna.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je nakon jednog postupka menga dosla cak 10dana nakon zadnjeg utrica

----------


## pak

Mi smo doma jupii!. Kontrola za dva tjedna a do onda laganini

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Mi smo doma jupii!. Kontrola za dva tjedna a do onda laganini
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Bravo!

----------


## JUHU

Super  :Smile:  odmarajte doma laganini

----------


## Hadasa

Pridružujem se temi,danas bio transfer jedna blastica i jedna morula 5-dnevna,dvije blastice smo smrznuli. :Heart: 
Nisu mi savjetovali nikakvo strogo mirovanje,ali nikakvo naprezanje. Pilates dolazi u obzir ili ne?
Mislila sam tek od idućega tjedna , ili da sad zaboravim 
na ikakvo vježbanje tih 14 dana.

----------


## pak

Pa ja ne bi tih 14 dana ipak vježbala. Bolje lagane šetnje i opuštajuće radnje

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

Cure, pitanje- smije li se kupati u moru nakon transfera?

----------


## Hadasa

Da i ja sam si to mislila,nema mi smisla riskirati.Izdrzat ću bez toga. Šetnju nećemo preskočiti

----------


## Rominka

Ajde Pak sad budi dobra kuci svojoj  :Smile:  mozes ti to!
Hadasa, zelim ti veliki plus uskoro!
Mamiblue, meni savjetovali samo izbjegavati javna kupalista.
Optimist, draga moja ima da rasturimo 21.06!!!! Totalno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Dogovoreno  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Rominka  :Smile: 
Sretno svima  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Doma smo. Bljak. Treba uletiti u stvarnost. Pozitivno je sto sam prezivjela jos jedan dan, 7dnt. I jos tako treba 7 dana do pozitvne bete  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Moze pitanje??
Da li ste vi imale kakve bolove kad ste primili Cetrotide??
Jer imam osjecaj kao da mi folikuli pucaju, a upravo suprotno, ne bi trebalo??!!

----------


## Hadasa

Imala sam malo pikanje prva dva dana s jedne i druge strane,možda malo povišenu temperaturu.
Danas već prvi znakovi PMS-a , baš sam si sva jadna,izgleda da opet ništa  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Ovo je zbilja teško,makar se pripremiš i sve..ali baš je

----------


## Rominka

Hadasa,rano je jos za bilo sto. Polako, budi pozitvna  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Rominka,ja sam više pesimist,muž je optimist za oboje.Nadam se da griješim.
Osluškujem i dalje i čekam,kako god bilo odustajanje nije opcija  :utezi:

----------


## Marijaxy

Hadasa kakvo odustajanje? Pa tek si na početku. Bilo bi lijepo da ti odmah uspije, ali ako ti ne uspije, nećeš biti ni prva ni zadnja. I strpljenja molim, znam da ne možeš bez osluškivanja, ali od tog ti baš nema koristi. Čekaj betu, a do tad se pokušaj s nečim drugim zaokupiti. Sretno!

----------


## KitKat82

Drage betocekalice, moje cekanje je danas gotovo. Beta 3.

----------


## Hadasa

Ma ja to sama sebe hrabrim,nema odustajanja.
Možda nismo dugo u postupku,ali dugo smo čekali da nas doktor uopće pošalje u postupak.(pod dugo mislim oko 3 godine)
Bilo bi lijepo da nam svima uspije od prve,ali kako bude bude. :Very Happy:

----------


## Hadasa

Žao mi je KitKat  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Uff Kitkat...zao mi je. 
Ja sam se danas rasplakala k'o kisna godina. Zasto? E nemam pojma. Trajalo 10 min i sad sve ok. Do srijede je jos malo, a tako puuno. U pon idem po up za betu.

----------


## KitKat82

Hvala vam cure na razumijevanju. Da sam polagala nade u ovaj fet jesam, moram priznati, pogotovo sto je i moj dr predviđao da su sjajne šanse za uspjeh. Od 2dnt bili su dobri i obećavajući simptomi ali evo moji malci još nisu bili spremni. Danas ću si dopustiti žalovanje a od sutra u nove pobjede. Na žalost nitko tko nije u ovoj priči ne može razumijeti kroz što točno mi sve ovdje prolazimo. Sretno od srca svima i nema odustajanja!

----------


## Hadasa

Meni osobno je najteže početi ovaj proces i onaj dan dok idem po nalaz Bete,onda si dopuštam kompletan emotivan raspad . A drugi dan sam opet stara ja. Naučena sam da sve u životu dobijem samo uz velik trud tako da me ni ovo ne čudi ,ali ipak nisam računala da svi ovi hormoni budu toliko djelovali,toliko razdrazena,osjećajna i placljiva. U nove pobjede

----------


## Rominka

12 dnt beta 9,5?!? Iskustva s malim  betama? Ne zelim ni reci na sto mi mirisi, jer se nadam da ce u srijedu biti bolje.

----------


## Konfuzija

Rominka, to je zaista vrlo mala beta, znaš i sama. Nadam se da će ipak narasti, ali i biokemijska je dobar znak, i to znaš i sama... Drži se.

----------


## Rominka

Konfuzija, zapravo si rekla sve sto i sama znam. Nisam se zeljela susresti s tim osjecajem da je uspjelo i da istovremeno nije. A svjesna sam koliki mi je ovo napredak.

----------


## Vrci

Imala si blastice? Za 17dpo je stvarno malo  :Sad:  svejedno ponovi za 2 dana

----------


## Konfuzija

Bit će.  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Vrci, nije 17dpo.  07.06. je bio transfer, a da smo isli po ovulaciji taj dan je trebala biti ovulacija. Tako da je danas 12dnt. Nisam vise ni sigurna jesu li bile blastice. U svakom slucaju, sri je tu. Kako trezvena zena u jednom trenutku izgubi svoju svjesnost i racionalnost i cinjenice u koje sam bila sigurna sada mi se cine upitnim.....ah!

----------


## Vrci

Ako su blastice, svejedno se racuna kao 17dpo, ili 14dpo ako su trodnevni (da znas gledati vrijednosti bete). Jer bi tako bilo u pravom ciklusu

Ja sam imala zadnju mengu 3.4.,ali mi dr rekla da govorim 30.3.jer bi to bio 1dc da mi je skolski blastica vracena 19dc

----------


## Hadasa

Rominka - vadila si betu malo prije,inače je 14 dan od transfera ili slobodno izvadimo dan dva prije? Može još narasti do srijede ? Držim palčeve.

----------


## Vrci

U mojoj klinici je beta 14 dana od aspiracije. To je najranije sto se preporucs

----------


## November

U mojoj klinici je također 14 dana od aspiracije. Radi se test, ako je pozitivan onda beta. Tako i bješe, test pozitivan a beta 15,7. Meni su odmah rekli da je to biokemijska i da ne moram ponavljati betu, na tome sam im zahvalna jer su me poštedjeli muke još par dana...

Curke, KitKat i Rominka  
 :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Ma da.  Mislim da je sve jasno. Ponovit cu ju, ali to je to.

----------


## antony34

Rominka grlim....

----------


## Hadasa

Baš mi je žao 
 :grouphug:

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, jako mi je zao. Grlim te. 
 :Heart:

----------


## kaji

> Ma da.  Mislim da je sve jasno. Ponovit cu ju, ali to je to.


Draga rominka ja sam stalno virkala na ceskoj temi da se javis. Znam kako ti je sad ali nema odustajanja. Idemo dalje. Doce jednom i nasih 5 minuta. Drzi se :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Da vas ne bediram tamo stavila sam ovdje. Kaji, znam ja da ce doci. I prije nego mislimo. 
Sad sam pogledala u papire, embriji su bili stari 4 dana. Ovo mi je prvi susret sa 4dnevnim.

----------


## bubekica

Rominka kvragu...  :Sad:

----------


## KitKat82

Žao mi je, Rominka...  :Sad:

----------


## bornastra

Rominka ❤️

----------


## Rominka

A kvragu kazem i ja. No dobro. Imala sam jako dobar feeling i isla sam nikad neopterecenija i u nikad bolje psihofizickom stanju. I ovo je napredak i velika stvar. Sad cemo odraditi ljeto, malo se nauzivati i na jesen put pod noge. Ostaje nam FET opet i s time sam jako zadovoljna. A i godisnji nakon sezone ce biti milina. Jesen u Ceskoj <3

----------


## Romeo85

Rominka zao mi je... 
Zelim ti vise srece na jesen, i sama se nadam uspjesnoj jeseni...
<3  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo, tvrde su nase glave  :Smile:  nema tog zida koji ce nas zaustaviti. Ni feniks se ne dize iz pepela prije mene. Nisam izbedirana, malo sam bila jutros šokirana, ali hej, pa jos sam tu ziva i zdrava i idemo naprijed.   :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Zelim svu srecuuuu na FET - u !!!!!!
Drzim figeeee !!!!

----------


## Jolica30

Rominka bas mi je zao. Drzim nam svima fige i zelim nam plodnu jesen. I ja se spremam na jesen.

----------


## A-A

Drage cure, jel ima još tko u išćekivanju bete? 
Taj 23.6. nikako da dođe...

----------


## iva777

Rominka draga zao mi je !  ali pozitivna i si to i to je jako vazno  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Eto, kako smo i ocekivali, beta je pala na 2,6. Dobro sam. Prvi put sam dosla do bete. Iako nije zavrsilo kako bi zeljeli i voljeli, ovo je napredak. Sad idemo odguliti sezonu i na jesen povratak Ceskoj <3

----------


## inada

:Love:  :Love: Draga Rominka, tako mi je zao, ne znam sta da kazem. Ponekad se pitam ima li gore Boga....
Nisam aktivna na forumu ali pratim vas sve pogotovo rvoju pricu. Drago mi je da si skulirana, ja iza svakog postupka tonem sve dublje i dublje, ali to je za neku drugu temu.....

----------


## Marijaxy

Inada, ja sam 77.god, nakon 5 neuspješnih IVF i jednog FET, vrate mi 3 zametka (kao nema šanse da se svi prime s obzirom na moje godine i prijašnje neuspjehe). E pa sva tri se primili i kucaju srca vec sa 6 tj, nijedan ne zaostaje sva tri odlična. Ne znam za tvoj problem, nisam ga imala i ne znam sto je to. Ja bih ti preporucila promjenu klinike. Mozda L. Platiš, ali je usluga dobra i sve ti kaže kakve su ti šanse. A btw ja sam bila već spremna za Prag i donaciju js, jer sam bila uvjerena da moje js nisu kvalitetne.

----------


## inada

Biologinja mi uvijek kaze da nisu uopce imali materijala za radit, znaci nisu oh uopce ni probali oplodit jer kad je unutra sva kao crna ili sta vec ne znam vise, takp nekako mi je rekla. Vec pri samoj aspiraciji mi kazu da nisu bas neke. Kolicinski ih dobijem od 1 do najvise 5, s klomofenom cak 2 sto mislim da je za klomofen ok. Ali nikad nismo imali transfer. Moji folikuli uvijek budu skolski podjednake velicine, odstupanje svega 1mm, endo zadovoljavajuce debel, terapija je svaki put druga, jedino uvijek dobijem stopericu na negdje 9-11dc, js uvijek budu ili prezrele ili nedovoljno zrele i uvijek kao crne... niko nista bas ne objasnjava samo kao probat cemo promjenit terapiju. Jos jedino nisam probala prirodnjak to planiram u jesen ako se desi ista stvar namjeravam nase papire poslati u pfc. Ne znam da za L.razmisljala sam o njemu vidjet cu...

----------


## Marijaxy

Jako je bitno procijeniti zrelost js. Mijenjaj kliniku jer ovi ocito nisu za tebe. Mlada si, imas vremena i za druge opcije ako si za. Sretno svima nama!

----------


## željkica

Marijaxy bas sam htjela pitat kako si?jel prošao prvi sok?

----------


## Marijaxy

Sam šok je prošao, ali da sam euforično sretna s trojkama, nisam. Da, postoje slučajevi da bude sve ok, ali velik je rizik. Bumo videli. Imala i krvarenje, ali kratkotrajno, sad imam smeđi iscjedak. Pretpostavljam da je hematom. Ma stalno nesto.

----------


## Rominka

Marijaxy, samo hrabro naprijed. Dan po dan. Okruzi se sretnim ljudima i mislima ❤❤❤

----------


## Hadasa

Marijaxy- Čestitam,sretno  :Smile: 
Jedno pitanje ,poslje svakog stavljanja utrića dosta me boli nisko lijevo ili desno,zna onako i probadati,baš dosta u zadnjih par dana . Betu vadim u utorak , malo oprištavila i poživčanila pa nisam baš optimistična,ali malo me zabrinjava ova bol,jer zna biti dosta jaka (onako da ostaneš bez daha , ali brzo prođe)

----------


## mono111

Curee,

Moze pitanje??
Sutra bi mi trebao biti potencijalni transfer ako mi endo bude ok.
I pretpostavljam da ce mi ET raditi dokt.koja radi transfer bez uzv.
I sad, koliko je to pouzdano???

Da li mogu biti mirna da ce transfer dobro proci i bez uzv??  Ili se sad i oko toga moram brinuti???

Kako je vama radjen transfer? Sa uzv ili bez??

----------


## Vrci

Svaki transfer bez uzv. Prvo mi u ordinaciji izmjerili endometrij i dr nesto mjerila za transfer. Onda u salu na transfer bez uzv.
I to bilo u dvije klinike. Nisam ni znala da se moze uz uzv radiri

----------


## mono111

Vrci,
Nadam se da ce dobro proci ! Bas sam paranoicna oko svega...

----------


## Hadasa

Prijavljuje betu od 2410,6 ...srce do neba  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
Pitanjce,nastaviti s utrićima ili ne?

----------


## Rominka

> Prijavljuje betu od 2410,6 ...srce do neba 
> Pitanjce,nastaviti s utrićima ili ne?


maaaa daaaj!!! Pa rasturas draga  :Kiss:  ovo je genijalno!! Bit ce tebi neki duplici!! Woooohooo
i da, obavezno nastavljas s utricima! Oni pomazu. Joj draga, bas je trebala ovako lijepa vijest  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala Rominka , morala sam uzeti nalaz na posao da svako malo pogledam u njega jer ne mogu vjerovati .
Već sam čitala neke stare teme i odlučila sam nastaviti s njima. Sretna ko  prasica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Hadasa oooooodlicna beta!!!!cestitam!!!

----------


## KitKat82

> Prijavljuje betu od 2410,6 ...srce do neba 
> Pitanjce,nastaviti s utrićima ili ne?


Čestitam!!!! Sretno dalje!

----------


## pak

Wow koja beta. Hadasa Čestitam!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala cure , velika je da. Nadam se da to nije nikakav problem

----------


## pak

> Hvala cure , velika je da. Nadam se da to nije nikakav problem


Ma nije problem. Koliko su ih vratili i koji je dnt?
Moja beta je bila tolika na 11 dnt i kucaju dva srca

----------


## Hadasa

Dvije su mi vratili petodnevne, beta je na 14 dana , ipak vadim još jednom i u petak . Pretpostavljam da ću morati jednom i kod njih na pregled u Zg?

----------


## Mala28

:Bye: 
danas sam imala transfer, jedna petodnevna blastica, tako da i ja odbrojavam do 14 dnt tj. 12.07.  :fige:

----------


## Hadasa

Neka je sa srećom Mala28.... :Smile:

----------


## edina

Nazalost moja trudnoca se zavrsila sa miscarriage

----------


## kaji

> Nazalost moja trudnoca se zavrsila sa miscarriage


Zao mi je edina

----------


## Rominka

> Nazalost moja trudnoca se zavrsila sa miscarriage


maaaa neeeee  :Sad:  
Jesi doma? Zao mi je!  :grouphug:

----------


## edina

Jesam doma. Prestala sam sa inekcijama i sad cekam da pocnem krvariti

----------


## Marijaxy

Edina, žao mi je. U kojem tj si bila? Jesi li imala krvarenje? Bolove?

----------


## Hadasa

Zao mi je Edina

----------


## edina

Trebala sam biti u 9 sedmici ali bebe prestala rasti u 7 sedmici. Nemam nikakvo krvarenje jos

----------


## mala-bebica

Evo i mene napokon na odbrojavanju do bete... Moram biti jakooo strpljiva jer je nešto manje od 3 tjedna do bete, nadam se da ću dočekati jer je ovaj put vraćen jedan savršeni zametak   :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Trebala sam biti u 9 sedmici ali bebe prestala rasti u 7 sedmici. Nemam nikakvo krvarenje jos


Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, jer ja jos uvijek, od 21.06. nisam prokrvarila i sad u sri idemna pregled. Malo mi je i frka vec. 21.06. sam prestala sa svime (utrici, estrofem i clexane), medjutim nisam dobila. Bojim se da me nije estrofem zeznuo.

----------


## milasova8

Rominka,
Ja sam uz estrofem prokrvarila rekordno brzo vec 24dc..

----------


## edina

Ja sam evo tek danas pocela malo krvariti

----------


## Mamiblue

:Undecided:  :Undecided: Hej cure da se i ja javim.  Danas mi je 6dan od transfera blastociste. jučer me bolilo  kao pred M., da bi se navečer pojavilo malo krvi na gacicama, i kad bih se obrisala. Jutros gotovo i nije bilo da bi se danas popodne opet pojavilo. Znam da moze bit implatacijsko, al nekako mi sve miriše da je to M. koja ne može da krene normalno od utrogestana. Jel moguće da je došla tako rano??

----------


## Vrci

Mami, meni je tako došlo, 6-7dnt blastice. Prvi puta u životu ikad tako rano, inače dođe danima nakon zadnjeg utrića

----------


## maritas

Nazalost moguce je. Meni je krenulo tako 5 dan dvaput, ali vec 12h od pocetka krvarenja je bilo jako obilno (cak obilnije od obicnog menzisa). Nadam se da tvoje nije kao moje. Do negativnog testa 10dana od transfera, nije gotovo

----------


## Mamiblue

Ma ni meni nikad tako rano ne dođe al ko zna možda se od svega više i to poremetilo. Ne mogu prestat uzimat utrogestane a opet 6 dan rano mi je i za betu i za test. Za pop..dit

----------


## maritas

Znam da. Ja sam koristila crinone i prestala sa njim jer ga nisam imala kako stavljat, tako da meni je brzo krenulo. Pravi se da nije uspjelo, a test napravi i onda se ili ugodno iznenadi ili vec biti vec pripremljena. Ja sam bila i na hitnoj (uvjerena da je implatacijsko), ali me doktor tamo pitao da li liči na menzis koji imam inace i kad sam potvrdila, rekao je da to neuspjeh. Napravili su mi i test tamo i bio je bijel. Betu nisam vadila jer  bi me dotoklo da se narucujem  za betu 0. Moji ciklusi su oko 26 dana, a tada su bili 24.

----------


## Mamiblue

Ma već sam se isplakala, a najgore mi je to šta moram čekat još koji dan da bi mogla il betu izvadit ili test da bi bila sigurna

----------


## mala-bebica

Mami, može biti, iako po tome sto si napisala iskreno ne izgleda mi, tako da ri zelim uspjeh.

Cure, sta kazete na kupanje u moru? Pitala na punkciji i dobila zeleno svijetlo, ali na transferu nisam i sada ne znam... Brisevi uvijek čisti ko suza, i samo sam se malo smocila, bez da diram kritično područje  :Smile:  ali neću dugo moći tako...

----------


## pak

> Mami, može biti, iako po tome sto si napisala iskreno ne izgleda mi, tako da ri zelim uspjeh.
> 
> Cure, sta kazete na kupanje u moru? Pitala na punkciji i dobila zeleno svijetlo, ali na transferu nisam i sada ne znam... Brisevi uvijek čisti ko suza, i samo sam se malo smocila, bez da diram kritično područje  ali neću dugo moći tako...


Preporuku ćeš od dr dobiti da se ne kupas zbog bakterija i sl. Sve je to za slucaj da se kasnije ne grizes ako ide nešto  krivo. Tako su meni dr rekli. Ako je more čisto odluka je na tebi. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

Mamiblue mi se pratimo
I ja sam danas 6 dnt blastice i ja sam jutros vec oplakala.
Nemam krvarenje ali sam se ispuhala, pala je bt, prestala sam pisati po noci i tak..

----------


## Mamiblue

Da, pratimo se.  Nemoj se nervirati radi temp. Ona zna biti zavaravajuca radi utrogestana stoga glavu gore. Meni krvarenje i dalje, onako u tragovima na ulosku i kad se obrisem, baš crvene boje. Koliko god se trudim i ne želim nadat puno kad ulazim u postupak opet je ta nada i velika želja tu i dalje prisutna.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Preporuku ćeš od dr dobiti da se ne kupas zbog bakterija i sl. Sve je to za slucaj da se kasnije ne grizes ako ide nešto  krivo. Tako su meni dr rekli. Ako je more čisto odluka je na tebi. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Upravo to što kažeš... Pitala danas i nije mi zabranjeno nego čisto u vidu mog mira ako nešto ne bude u redu da se ne grizem, no kupat ću se jer znam da neće biti ono "krivo je more"...  Zatrudnila sam vec ljeti i bilo je sve ok pa i ako ovaj put, nedaj boze, ne bude, ne smatram da je radi mora... Kupanje mi godi i opusta me pa možda mi i pomogne dodatno, a more je super čisto i nema gužve na plažama gdje idemo...

----------


## Mala28

Cure moje ste vadile betu na svetom duhu preko interne uputnice...kakav je protokol?
Koliko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## iva777

Evo i mene 6dnt nakon feta 2 blastice , jedna dobra jedna malo losija .3 i 5 dnt sam.imala jaka.probadanja u.maternici ali kratko cca 5 sekundi .cicke 0 bodova , trbuh nista napuhan.lagani pms od danas i lagana vrtoglavica ali to moze bit i od utrica .
beta 14.7 . 
nikakvih posebnih simptoma osim toga , prije sam uvijek imala hrpu ali to prepisujem stimulaciji .ovo mi je prvi fet pa mi je sve drugacije i puno opustenije. 
Dr mi je zabranio kupanje upravo zbog raznih bakterija .
Sve cekalice sretno! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

uf nisam ni napisala da nemam simptoma , odem u wc i rozi trg pomijesan s utricima ?!?!?! Sta sad? ! Zvala doktorw kaze moze biti i dobro i lose , nastavljam s terapijom .....a tako sam bila opustena do sad 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hadasa

iva777 znam da je teško,ali probaj se opustiti . Baš kako su i cure rekle,simptomi T su slični Pms-u,a utrići isto dosta zavaraju . Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

Iva, meni je tako bilo 6 dan blastociste Pa je krenila M. Šta ne znači da će tako i kod tebe. Može bit implatacijsko a može i početni znaci M.

----------


## iva777

Znam da moze biti super , a moze biti i lose .Nada umire zadnja.znam da nista nemogu uciniti nego biti strpljiva . 
Jos uvijek je prisutno to rozo - smedje krvarenje sa prozirnim iscjetkom ..nikad tako rano nisam imala krvarenje nikakvo uvijek bi mi m dosla na dan bete . A ko ce ga znat  ! bista , vidjet cemo kako ce se razvijati sljedece dane . Fala cure! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Iva, držim palceve da je to pozitivno, bile bi na samo 2 dana razlike u tom slučaju. Ma vjerujem u pozitivan ishod!!!

----------


## ljube555

Iva777 pozdrav, i ja sam imala tako isto i zavrsilo se dobrim ...curica ima 15mjeseca.... Zelim ti svu srecu ovog yvijeta i od svega srca!!!! Jedina sam pocela od 10 dana nakon transfera smedi iscjedak imat pa prelazilo i u jako krvarenje sve do 12tjedna ...a simptome nisam imala ama bas nikakve jedino taj rozi iscjedak 7dan i nakon tog smede

----------


## iva777

ljube sjecam se tvog slucaja  :Smile:  , isto nikad nisam imala nikakva krvarenja do sad .nikakve druge simptome nemam skoro sam zaboravila da sam u postupku , do danas .lagano me boli trbuh , iscjedak se sad smanjio, mirujem cijeli dan jer uz taj iscjedak osjecam jaku slabost i vrtoglavicu i zujanje u usima.
Jos koji dan pa cu sve znati.
Racunam jos koji dan pa cu sve znati . e kako mi je do sad vrijeme prolazilo od danas dani kao vjecnost.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

> Iva, držim palceve da je to pozitivno, bile bi na samo 2 dana razlike u tom slučaju. Ma vjerujem u pozitivan ishod!!!


Hvala ti , vidim ti si imala 3.7 transfer , 2 dana nakon mene . i tebi fige za uspjeh  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> Hvala ti , vidim ti si imala 3.7 transfer , 2 dana nakon mene . i tebi fige za uspjeh  
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ti vadis betu 14.7.? Nama daju puno kasnije da vadimo, a ako docekamo, onda je u pravilu to to... Ne znam da li ću se ranije testirati, muz me uvijek nagovori, ali iskreno ne bi voljela valjda zbog straha iako sto je tu je... Simptomi grcevi tu i tamo, par puta na dan

----------


## maritas

Cure, drzim fige  :Smile: 
P.s. cini mi se da ako postoji neko mini krvarenje i onda stane, to je implatacijsko, a menzis ne staje kad krene, nego bude sve obilniji (bez obzira na utrice). Bar to je bio moj slucaj.

----------


## iva777

> Ti vadis betu 14.7.? Nama daju puno kasnije da vadimo, a ako docekamo, onda je u pravilu to to... Ne znam da li ću se ranije testirati, muz me uvijek nagovori, ali iskreno ne bi voljela valjda zbog straha iako sto je tu je... Simptomi grcevi tu i tamo, par puta na dan


da, sluzbeno vadim betu 14.7 .inace uvijek radim testove od 7dnt al ovaj put necu nema sanse.... nadam se do bete ili ako bude bas jako krvarenje tad cu napraviti.Znam da u Rijeci daju 3 tjedna nakon transfera do bete, treba to izdrzati.
Danas jako malo smedje skoro se i ne vidi trenutno nema nikakvog krvarenje i nadam se da ce tako ostati.
Jutros opet ona jaka probadajuca bol vise puta nisam se mogla ispraviti.


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hadasa

Najdužih 14 dana u životu do bete,probadajuću bol sam imala i ja+druge simptome koji su mi bili više za mengu. Zvuči dobro. Želim ti veliku betu  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Hadasa iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi ! 
Pms lagano , ali nista strasno , samo ta opca slabost je prisutna. (.)(.) nista bas nista 
Hvatam se za slamku, a svjesna da ne mogu nista uciniti osim cekati.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Ni mene (•)(•) nista, inace me uvijek bole u pms-u. To mi je skoro najveca nada...

----------


## Hadasa

Mene su počele boljeti tek poslje Bete ,nisam bila ni malo pozitivna 99 % sam cekala da procurim,dok sam držala rezultat u ruci već sam se htjela vratiti na šalter i reci da su nekaj pogriješili . Želim vam čim prije taj osjećaj . Tek nakon par dana je sve sjelo na mjesto i sad sve osjećam i boli . Naravno tu su sad neki drugi strahovi,ali ovaj put je pun tih nekih sitnih prepreka . Samo hrabro do cilja  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Hadasa, nadam se da cemo i mi tvojim putem  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu! 
Ja imam jos duuugih 5 dana do bete , krenulo je treniranje strpljenja i zivaca ! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Hadasa, da, bas tako je i kod mene bilo u ranijim trudnoća. Već sam znala da sam trudna pa su krenuli simptomi. Sretno do kraja!

Iva, to je najgore razdoblje... lako je prije biti hrabar, ali kad se već možeš testirati a čekaš kako su rekli, e to je vec druga priča. Nek nam bude sretno!

----------


## iva777

> Hadasa, da, bas tako je i kod mene bilo u ranijim trudnoća. Već sam znala da sam trudna pa su krenuli simptomi. Sretno do kraja!
> 
> Iva, to je najgore razdoblje... lako je prije biti hrabar, ali kad se već možeš testirati a čekaš kako su rekli, e to je vec druga priča. Nek nam bude sretno!


mala-bebica bas tako, do tad izvjestavamo i osluskujemo simptome.
Definitivno kod mene danas nema vise nista krvarenja ni rozo ni smedje nista! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Iva, bas mi je drago, to je jako dobar znak!!!

----------


## Mala28

od mene ništa
9 dnt i 11 dnt blastice testovi minus.
još u srijedu izvadim betu i to je to

----------


## maritas

Ajoj mala28, jako mi je zao :grli:

----------


## mala-bebica

Mala, grlim na najjače!!!

----------


## iva777

Mala28 izvadi betu bez obzira , samo beta je 100% sigurna !

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Cure kako ste mi danas ? 

Kod mene i dalje krvarenja nema vise a sad jel to dobro ili nije , ko ce znat  :Smile: 
Dosta mi je trbuh napuhnut ,i napet  kao pms ali opet drugacije.jako slabi tek .I primjetila sam da nemogu uopce dugo sjediti , 10 minuta maksimalno , moram ustati ili prosetati. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Evo i ja od danas dio tima cekanje na test.
Ako ne uspije, slijedeci mjesec s.xamo se od jutra do mraka. Treba nam vrijeme za nas, bez doktora, nalaza i sl.
Stvarno nisam pametna, cime da se bavim do testa. Dobila sam bolovanje, ostat cu ovaj tjedan kuci. 
Kad mogu počet vozit?

----------


## iva777

maritas koji dnt ti je?
Ja kratim vrijeme citajuci knjige , pokusavam stalno se necim zaokupirati jer kad stanem samo mislim o simptomima.
Ja sam uzela kratki odmor do srijede, tad se vracam na posao bez obzira na ishod .
Nastojim biti sto pozitivnija, ali ipak svaki dan dodjem u iskusenje da napravim test.
Nadam se da je moje krvarenje bilo implantacijsko jer je skroz stalo, samo jedan dan je malo trajalo .Ali s obzirom da s tim simptomima je bilo losih ishoda opet nekako vise sam optimisticna nego pesimisticna.
Test definitivno necu raditi mozda napravim betu dan dva ranije , da znam na cemu sam .


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, kako je proslo?
Sto se voznje tiče, svaki put do sada muz je vozio jedino kad je išao dati uzorak i taj dan  bila i punkcija. Vozim bez nikakvih ogranicenja vec sat nakon ET-a i dosta km svakodnevno, kupam se i ne razmišljam puno...

----------


## maritas

Ja nisam ni dan nakon transfera. Danas je bio.
Za sad nemam zelje za citanje, ali poslat cu decka da mi sutra nesto nabavi.
Ide mi jedino gledanje emisija o preuredenju kuca. To mi je kao droga :D
Samo da dobijemo plus, vec cu se zabaviti kupovanjem robice i trazenjem zenskog imena, ali ovo je tesko jer samo primjecujem negativno (taksist malo naglije zakocio). Imam u inboxu jednu utjesnu poruku pa nju citam. I gnjavim decka da me umiruje

----------


## Hadasa

Zao mi je mala28 ...želim puno sreće ujesen. 
Ja isto vozim to mi nije problem ,sad malo me to kupanje brine jer u 8 idemo na more ,ali u srijedu idem u ZG pa ću pitati svog doktora. Jos sam na utricima,znate možda koliko se dugo oni stavljaju,jos sam uvijek dvije tri puta dnevno.

----------


## Hadasa

Ajme maritas ti kao da si meni u glavi...hahaha...dječja soba opremljena i ormari krcati ( u masti naravno ) jos mi je ipak prerano ,ali samo te stranice listam  :Smile:  To me opušta i raduje i skrene misli od raznih negativa . Inače volim citati ali trenutno mi se jako teško koncentrirati , misli odlutaju .

----------


## maritas

Mi smo sobicak opremili kao da se radi o školarcu, ali svima govorimo da je to mix radne i sobe za goste  :Wink: 
Jedva cekam da izbacimo nase stvari iz nje.
Da bar mogu na more (ili mogu?) pa bi si skratila dan. Bez plivanja nema smisla da idem jer ce me svi pitati zasto se ne kupam.
Samo jaucem :D Dobro da ce dijete imat bake i djedove da ga razmaze jer mama ce mazit sebe :D A i tata mi je slican

----------


## bubekica

*hadasa* utrogestan ide do 12tt kad se postepeno smanjuje, neki drze i dulje. 
cure, mozete se kupati u moru, dapace, samo izbjegavajte prenapucene plicake i presvucite se kad izadjete van.

----------


## Hadasa

Hvala bubekica,tako nešto sam i planirala , ne se bas namakati cijelo vrijeme i obavezno presvući . Tamponi bi pomogli ili ne ? Jedino mi je problem sto ne idemo kod nas na more nego van zemlje, ali more je čisto pa mislim da neće biti problem. Inače sam s kontinenta i nepodnošljivo mi je vruce sada,jos o u potkrovlju i nemamo klimu  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

tamponi u trudnoci nikako i nikada!

----------


## Hadasa

Ajme,a to mi jedna trudnica savjetovala. Vjerovatno se nije raspitala kod ginekologa. Hvala puno

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, dakle vraćena je jedna blastica? Ceka ih jos 5? Kako je na kraju sa progesteronom?

----------


## mala-bebica

> tamponi u trudnoci nikako i nikada!


Potpis ko kuca! To je gore od bilo čega, samo se presvući kad se izađe iz vode i to je to.

----------


## maritas

Ne, ne, nazalost nije tako lijepo. Dvije vracene blastice. Dvije zamrznute morule. 
Ja ako budem isla na more(u more), cu poslije staviti vaginaletu. Imam neke prirodne, ali još cu pitati osobu koja ih prodaje. I ne prije testa.
Imam super drustvo na moru. Bas se nasmijem i opustim, ali to su uglavnom decki koji postave sto pitanja ako ne otplivam bar 1km. U nedjelju sam glumila menzis i samo se spricala vodom. Ne mogu to vise, a nije mi se svidjao otopljeni ultragestan nakon kupanja dan prije

----------


## Inesz

maritas
tko radi/prodaje te "prirodne vaginalete"? nadam se da se kupuju u ljekarni, a ne negdje drugdje... cure budite oprezne s različitim supstancama u trudnoći. "prirodno" nije nikakva garancija sigurnosti.

----------


## Optimist

Svaki Utrogestan se otopi, apsorbira, a dio iscuri, bez obzira na kupanje u moru.

----------


## iva777

Slazem se sa Inesz, zaista treba biti oprezan .
Koristim samo ono po preporuci doktora, a ako mi padne neka " luda ideja" na pamet zvrcnem svog doktora pa ga pitam za odobrenje.
Toliko muke da dodjemo do ovog trenutka ( pa makar i dani cekanja bete prolazili najsporije moguce ), da zaista ne zelim nista riskirati bez zelenog svjetla.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Kod mene sve isto , krvarenja nema i nadam se da nece biti sljedecih 9 mjeseci.  :Smile:  
Jako sam napuhana i dalje , beta za 3 dana  :Smile: )))

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

iva, sretno, tvoji simptomi mi zvuče jako obećavajuće  :Wink:

----------


## mala-bebica

Iva, drago mi je čuti da je sve čisto, neka tako ostane jos 8 i pol mjeseci : -)
Maritas, nek se onda obje ulove pa da i to rješite  :Smile: 
Kod mene nema niceg, sto je ustvari dobro, jedino ujutro znam imati kao laganu nelagodu u donjem trbuhu, no ne zelim jos raditi test, ne znam da li cu ga ni raditi...

----------


## maritas

Ne brinite. Radi se o magistrici farmacije koja ih prodaje u ljekarni sa racunom. 
Bila mi je složila jedne jače za streptokok koje nesmiju u trudnoci i jedne blage za nakon pregleda (jer mi je bila krenula jedna upala nakon pregleda). Ako nekom vjerujem, to je ona. I doktor mi je rekao da više vjeruje vaginalnim nego oralnim probioticima (vezano uz lactogyn i vrste lactigyna). Necu sigurno na more do bete, iako bi bila opustenija da idem.
Cure, jedva cekam prvo vase, pa onda moju poz betu  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, kad je beta ovaj put, koliko jos? Ne bi me cudilo da je prije moje  :Smile:  Gdje uzimaš te vaginalete? Mozes i na pp

----------


## maritas

Za 13 dugih dana.
Ti?
Poslala pm

----------


## Hadasa

Iva  :Smile:  čekamo s tobom i šaljemo dobre želje ...
Maritas ide vrijeme sporo,ali nadam se da će ti se isplatiti  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

moja beta je 0,13

----------


## mala-bebica

Mala, šaljem zagrljaj, nemam nista pametno za reći

----------


## Hadasa

Mala drži se ...  :grouphug: 
Ima tko iskustva s krvarenjem u ranoj trudnoći,jučer sam malo krvarila i poslije onako roznasto. Ništa me nije grćilo,malo bolucka i šarafi ali tako stalno.
Doktor mi je rekao da hoće tako,ali nije ništa zabrinjavajuće,osim naravno ako se ne ponovi i ne pojača.

----------


## iva777

Mala28 zao mi jako  :Sad: 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

> Mala drži se ... 
> Ima tko iskustva s krvarenjem u ranoj trudnoći,jučer sam malo krvarila i poslije onako roznasto. Ništa me nije grćilo,malo bolucka i šarafi ali tako stalno.
> Doktor mi je rekao da hoće tako,ali nije ništa zabrinjavajuće,osim naravno ako se ne ponovi i ne pojača.


Krvarila sam svaki dan ili svaki drugi-treći, tragovi, spotting il krv, skoro 5 tjedana

----------


## Hadasa

Uhh...svaki dan,hvala Vrci , jučer sam malo spaničarila,dobro da mi je mm staložena i mirna osoba,do sada sam bila zbilja mirna,ali ovo me baš uzdrmalo. 
Kaže doktor ponašajte se normalno...svakako budem probala.

----------


## maritas

cure na kojoj temi piše marianxy? pobrkale mi se teme, a htjela bi znati da je ok
ja pokusavam kulirat doma, iako nekim sa mog posla to nije bas jasno. ne moram ni rec da su zene u pitanju. i to starije od mene. mladje su ok i vecina muskih.

----------


## Vrci

Meni su tad rekli da se smirim, mirujem. I jesam, jer me bilo strah kretati se kad je krv krenula.
Na kraju mi otkrili hematom

----------


## stela10

Cure, što bi mislite o ovome. Test je first sign iz dm-a, danas je 11dpt morula (4.dan). Ne znam što da mislim

----------


## stela10



----------


## Hadasa

Hvala vrci...  :Smile: 
Još radim,ali nemam težak posao pa mi je ok,odmaram doma.  :Smile: 
Pitanjce za neke vitamine , kad početi i koje preporučate ili da se savjetujem s liječnikom?

----------


## stela10



----------


## stela10

Ne mogu postaviti sliku. Uglavnom jako blijeda druga crtica

----------


## mala-bebica

Hadasa, biti ce sve ok, samo lagano i probaj mirovati. 

Stela, ja ne vidim sliku ako si stavila uopce? Je li pozitivan?

Maritas, sta si rekla da si kod privatnika?  Ma pusti ih, ja se nikom ne bi objašnjavala, nek komentiraju ako nemaju svoj život.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Ne mogu postaviti sliku. Uglavnom jako blijeda druga crtica


A kad je beta? Odi vaditi ili ponovi sa nekim drugim testom

----------


## Hadasa

Slika je možda prevelika,ali dok se klikne na ikonu ja ju vidim .
Vidi se blijeda crta , možda je još prerano....želimo puno sreće i pravu debelu crtu čim prije
 :Smile:

----------


## stela10

Napravila i neki geratherm. Pozitivan odmah. Ne mogu vjerovati. Ovo mi je 1. Pozitivan test nakon 6 god borbe. Totalno sam u šoku

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam, neka ti je sa srecom i neka beta potvrdi test  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Stela cestitam  :Smile: ))
Sva se najezim kad netko uspije i nakon kratke borbe, a ti si pravi borac  :Smile: 
Želim ti svu srecu svijeta  :Smile: 
A moj posao je takav da moram se javiti i odgovoriti na pitanja. Ako dobijemo penale, cijela firma pati. Mi smo neko udruzeno vlasnistvo, nije da lova ide jednom gazdi, nego samo za place.

----------


## Hadasa

Čestitam Stela10  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

To uopće nije slaba crta, nego već lijepi plus. Ja očekivala da se ništa ne vidi, a ono crveno iz aviona

----------


## iva777

stela10 i ja vidim blijedu curtu.nadam se da je to to! neka beta potvrdi!  :Smile:  
Hadasa , samo pozitivno , sve ce biti u redu sigurna sam !  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Hadasa, kako uspiješ dobiti sliku? Ja uopće ne mogu  :Idea: 

Stela, baš mi je dragoooo!!! Neka bude sve u redu do kraja!!

----------


## mala-bebica

> stela10 i ja vidim blijedu curtu.nadam se da je to to! neka beta potvrdi!  
> Hadasa , samo pozitivno , sve ce biti u redu sigurna sam ! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva, u kojoj si ti fazi 2 dana prije bete? Govorila si nešto da ćeš možda koji dan ranije vaditi

----------


## mala-bebica

> 


Evo uspjela nekako vidjeti, i lijepo se vidi, čestitam još jednom!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Stela čestitam, to je jaka i jasna crta  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stela10

Sutra idem betu vaditi. U soku sam cijeli dan. Ovo je bio 6. Transfer

----------


## mala-bebica

> Sutra idem betu vaditi. U soku sam cijeli dan. Ovo je bio 6. Transfer


Sretno! Imas li kakve simptome?

----------


## iva777

> Iva, u kojoj si ti fazi 2 dana prije bete? Govorila si nešto da ćeš možda koji dan ranije vaditi


mala-bebica svaki dan sam u iskusenju da odem vaditi betu, nekako sam se suzdrzala .ali otici cu sutra jer u cetvrtak sam na poslu skoro cijeli dan pa cu izvaditi betu dan ranije.
Malo sam danas umornija nego ostalih dana , malo me ledja bole ali nemam klasicnih pms simptoma .
Kakvo je sta je kod tebe?


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> mala-bebica svaki dan sam u iskusenju da odem vaditi betu, nekako sam se suzdrzala .ali otici cu sutra jer u cetvrtak sam na poslu skoro cijeli dan pa cu izvaditi betu dan ranije.
> Malo sam danas umornija nego ostalih dana , malo me ledja bole ali nemam klasicnih pms simptoma .
> Kakvo je sta je kod tebe?
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa sutra je četvrtak  :Smile: 
Leđa me zakljestila jutros, pa popustilo, a večeras takvi bolovi kao da ću svaki cas procuriti, inace neki simptomi drugi 0 bodova... ako do petka ne dobijem mozda napravim test upravo zbog ovakvih bolova da znam na cemu sam. Muz je već htio, no nisam se dala, ali cini se da cu trebati jer veceras me bas boli pa da znam stanje...

----------


## iva777

> Pa sutra je četvrtak 
> Leđa me zakljestila jutros, pa popustilo, a večeras takvi bolovi kao da ću svaki cas procuriti, inace neki simptomi drugi 0 bodova... ako do petka ne dobijem mozda napravim test upravo zbog ovakvih bolova da znam na cemu sam. Muz je već htio, no nisam se dala, ali cini se da cu trebati jer veceras me bas boli pa da znam stanje...


meni je sluzbena beta 14.7 .
Ja sam na wc-u isto stalno provjeravam ali sve je ok. i dalje (.) (.) nista, u ovom fetu sve mi drugacije pa ni neznam sta da mislim jel to ok ili ne 
Meni je sutra moj dan pa kako bilo, spremna sam na sve .Najvaznije mi je da sam u glavi ok. Prvi put da zaista nisam opterecena ishodom kao inace .
odnosno nemam one napadaje placa , bijesa i pomijesanih emocija kao inace u postupku.
mala-bebica , Nadam se da ti bolovi donose nesto pozitivno  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> meni je sluzbena beta 14.7 .
> Ja sam na wc-u isto stalno provjeravam ali sve je ok. i dalje (.) (.) nista, u ovom fetu sve mi drugacije pa ni neznam sta da mislim jel to ok ili ne 
> Meni je sutra moj dan pa kako bilo, spremna sam na sve .Najvaznije mi je da sam u glavi ok. Prvi put da zaista nisam opterecena ishodom kao inace .
> odnosno nemam one napadaje placa , bijesa i pomijesanih emocija kao inace u postupku.
> mala-bebica , Nadam se da ti bolovi donose nesto pozitivno  
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Nadajmo se!  :Smile: 
Javi nam betu!!!

----------


## maritas

I ja cekam i drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Hvala cure, vadila betu ali nalaz tek sutra ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

To će sigurno i mene zadesit. A mozda i vikend.
Neces probati test? Koji ti je danas dan? Još prosli vikend si imala kvarenje, tako da sad se sigurno vidi.
Mala bebica i ti bi mogla sutra ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Joj, pa di se to beta toliko ceka?
Ajde, koliko god cekala, zelim ti da je docekas i to veliku!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Radila sam u Zadru u privatnom labaratoriju.i mene je zacudilo ali oni salju uzorke u zg. da sam znala prije strpila bi se do sutra .
sad sam samo nervozna .
Onecala sam sebi da necu raditi test ovaj put .
Optimist hvala ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Vjerojatno nije iz zg—a, pa privatnici salju rezultate u zg, i onda ne rade popodne kad stignu rezultati, nego ih ujutro proslijede. Bar to je slucaj kod nas. Sa uputnicom ide brze, ali trebas uzeti slobodno i ujutro koji sat i popodne za ici uzeti rezultate.... plus se mora poteefiti smjena kod tvog doktora za uputnicu

----------


## maritas

Vjerojatno nije iz zg—a, pa privatnici salju rezultate u zg, i onda ne rade popodne kad stignu rezultati, nego ih ujutro proslijede. Bar to je slucaj kod nas. Sa uputnicom ide brze, ali trebas uzeti slobodno i ujutro koji sat i popodne za ici uzeti rezultate.... plus se mora potrefiti smjena kod tvog doktora za uputnicu

----------


## maritas

Iva, ako znas gdje salju, probaj ih nazvati i pitati da ti posalju. Meni jesu jednom...

----------


## stela10

12dnt  2 morule, beta 550.
I nakon 5 neuspjesnih transfera mogu 100% reci da zaboravite simptome jer su isti.

----------


## Beti3

-

----------


## mala-bebica

> 12dnt  2 morule, beta 550.
> I nakon 5 neuspjesnih transfera mogu 100% reci da zaboravite simptome jer su isti.


Stela draga, pa iskrene čestitke, od srca zi želim da trudnoća bude uredna i školska!!!
Gdje je odrađen dobitni postupak?

Iva, pa kako to da nisi isla u OB Zadar?
Ovdje kod nas budr brzo beta, vec za 2 sata sam imala nalaz.

Ja se sve manje nadam, točnije, vise se i ne nadam, jer i kroz jutro me bolucka i za trudnoću je po meni to previše da toliko traje... ali vidjet ćemo...

----------


## iva777

Stela ajme cestitam od srca!!!  :Smile: ))
Odlicna beta! 
A zenula sam se znam, a sta cu sad, cekam do sutra.Trebala sam u ob Zadar.
danas su mi jaki pms bolovi....
nekako mi se pozitiva smanjila cim sam izvadila betu.




Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## stela10

Dobitni kod Škvorca. Budem malo više napisala kada se slegnu dojmovi.
Mala bebica bolucka i mene. Nemojte se zamarati simptomima

----------


## maritas

> 12dnt  2 morule, beta 550.
> I nakon 5 neuspjesnih transfera mogu 100% reci da zaboravite simptome jer su isti.


čestitam  :Smile: )))
koji dan si imala transfer? mene čekaju dvije smrznute morule koje nisu 5-i dan postale blastice.
hvala za ovo za simptome. moram ih prestati traziti....
koliko si mirovala? jesi imala u svog gradu transfer (vezano uz putovanje). ja od kad sam se vratila iz zg-a nisam se makla dalje od dvorista. jucer smo napravili ljetno kino na terasi da budem na zraku bar

----------


## Optimist

Stela, cestitam!!!

----------


## Optimist

A vezano za simptome...i ja mogu potvrditi, isti su kao simptomi pms-a. U ovom postupku sam jedino cekala betu, simptome sam imala, ali nisam znala jesu li simptomi menge ili trudnoce. Drago mi je da su bili simptomi ovog drugog  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Stela Čestitam!
Ja sam rano popisala plus pa sam znala da sam trudna ali u dane kada sam trebala dobiti m imala sam takve bolove i grčeve da sam skoro plakala. Moji standardni pms bolovi samo u ovom slučaju nisam smjela popiti tabletu. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Pozdrav curke evo da vam se pridružim meni je danas 7 dpt smrzlića 2 blastice simptoma imam nešto malo cice malo bole i danas mi se pojavio žućkasti iscjedak

----------


## Hadasa

Stela čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moji simptomi su došli nakon bete,haha...prije toga sam samo čekala da procurim...
Svaka cast na ustrajnosti , uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Optimist??????
Pa čestitam, promaknula mi je prekrasna vijest! Sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist??????
> Pa čestitam, promaknula mi je prekrasna vijest! Sretno!!!!!!!!!


Hvala, draga  :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

Pozdrav cure

----------


## maritas

Pozdrav! Tko si ti? Reci nam nesto o sebi? Kad si imala transfer? Mirujes? Koji dan ces radit test? Hoces li raditi test? I takoo :D

----------


## mala-bebica

Martilala, dobro dosla! Nadam se da se neces dugo zadrzati. Kada je beta, hoćeš li se testirati prije?

Koliko bi trebala biti pauza između 2 stimulirana? Ili možda bolje rečeno polustimulirana jer ono sto nam u nasim bolnicama daju mislim da komotno mogu reći da je polustimulacija  :Sad:

----------


## maritas

Meni su rekli u rijeci 4mj, dakle 3 i 7 mj.
Ima privatnika koji rade 3 i 6 mj.
Zasto kazes polustimulirani. Meni je bila minimalna razlika izmedju rijeke i privatno. I bila mi je slabija doza elonve jer tamo imaju od 100, a u apotekama nema od 100, nego 150. Privatni doktor mi je isto htio dati 100. Kasnike je razlika sto (ako se dobro sjecam) u rijeci je isla jedna injekcija na dan, a kod privatnika bilo je dana kada su isli i puregon i orgalutran zajedno.

----------


## mala-bebica

I ja sam uzimala kombinacije menopur-orgalutran ili puregon-orgalutran. Govorim zbog doza sto mi se cine male od 150iu..

----------


## maritas

Vjerojatno sam u krivu jer uopce se ne sjecam doza iz rijeke. Sad sam po 200 puregona i 0.25 orgalutrana. 
Imala sam sad puno vise folikula, ali nazalost slican ishod. 
Stimulaciju iz rijeke sam puno lakse podnijela. Sad su me tolko bolili jajnici da ne mogla voziti a niti popeti se na njihovo brdo, ali sam se jako brzo oporavila. 
Kad ces ti iskoristiti test? Ja imam samo jedan doma, a ne namjeram izac iz kuce do subote navecer. Ici cu kupiti zalihe i na vatromet  :Wink:

----------


## stela10

Evo sada kada sam se malo smirila da vam se opširnije javim. Uredila sam potpis pa možete vidjeti moj MPO put, tu su naravno i prijašnje godine pračenja sluzi, temperature i slično. Sve znate, sve smo to prošle. Već dugo nisam aktivna na forumu jer sam zapravo jednom nogom bila prema izlazu. Jednostavno nakon 2-3 neuspješna postupka izgubiš taj elan koji imaš u početku. Ali redovito sam Vas pratila, svaku informaciju koju sam tražila, pronašla sam na ovom forumu. Često sam čitala i često plakala nad pozitivnim betama. Pak !!! ti si mi bila misao vodilja i često sam te pratila.
A sad ono što sam i ranije navela, simptomi pozitivne bete i negativne su isti. Ja jako reagiram na terapije i uvijek sam napuhnuta, grudi natečene bolne, probadanja i grčevi prisutni u svim postupcima. Znači ništa se nije razlikovalo ovog puta kao i prethodna 5 transfera. Jedino je kod mene u 3 transfera započelo neko smeđe brljavljenje u pravilu 10 dnt, i kod mene je to značilo početak m bez obzira na utriće. Svaka od nas je drugačija i različito reagira, a još tome vjerujem da će se cure koje su prošle više postupka složiti sa mnom da nije niti svaki postupak isti ( Tj simptomi nakon transfera) iako je rezultat isti.
Ovaj postupak nisam mirovala uopće. Čak niti na dan transfera. Jedino se nisam naprezala i podizala teške stvari, ostalo sve normalno. Prije sam pokušala sa mirovanjem, i djelomičnim i potpunim pa nije uspjelo, a u ovaj postupak sam ušla sa najmanje nade do sad pa se nisam niti posebno pazila. Opet znam cure kojima je dobitni postupak bio baš sa potpunim mirovanjem. Tako da moja preporuka, poslušajte doktora i prilagodite onako kako se vi najbolje osječate. mene mirovanje psihički dotuče.  Čak nisam niti utrice koristila vaginalno nego oralno jer mi nije odgovaralo zbog posla.
Maritas, moje su morule bile 4 dan, ali neka te to ne obeshrabri, prijateljica je trudna sa morulom 5. dan.
Svima Vam želim sreču, netko je na ovom foromu napisao da negativna beta nije poraz nego nastavak borbe.  Potpisujem svaku riječ. ne gubite nadu u slučaju neuspjeha, biokemijske i sl. , isplačite, dignite glavu i započnite slijedeču rudnu. Upornost se isplati

----------


## mala-bebica

> Vjerojatno sam u krivu jer uopce se ne sjecam doza iz rijeke. Sad sam po 200 puregona i 0.25 orgalutrana. 
> Imala sam sad puno vise folikula, ali nazalost slican ishod. 
> Stimulaciju iz rijeke sam puno lakse podnijela. Sad su me tolko bolili jajnici da ne mogla voziti a niti popeti se na njihovo brdo, ali sam se jako brzo oporavila. 
> Kad ces ti iskoristiti test? Ja imam samo jedan doma, a ne namjeram izac iz kuce do subote navecer. Ici cu kupiti zalihe i na vatromet


Kako mi se cini bojim se da mi nece trebati, ali za svaki slučaj vjerojatno ujutro... A ti? Bez obzira na to, vatromet neću propustiti  :Smile: 
Ja sam obje podnijela jednako teško, jako su me jajnici boljeli jos 5-6 dana nakon, a rezultat skoro isti...

----------


## mala-bebica

> Evo sada kada sam se malo smirila da vam se opširnije javim. Uredila sam potpis pa možete vidjeti moj MPO put, tu su naravno i prijašnje godine pračenja sluzi, temperature i slično. Sve znate, sve smo to prošle. Već dugo nisam aktivna na forumu jer sam zapravo jednom nogom bila prema izlazu. Jednostavno nakon 2-3 neuspješna postupka izgubiš taj elan koji imaš u početku. Ali redovito sam Vas pratila, svaku informaciju koju sam tražila, pronašla sam na ovom forumu. Često sam čitala i često plakala nad pozitivnim betama. Pak !!! ti si mi bila misao vodilja i često sam te pratila.
> A sad ono što sam i ranije navela, simptomi pozitivne bete i negativne su isti. Ja jako reagiram na terapije i uvijek sam napuhnuta, grudi natečene bolne, probadanja i grčevi prisutni u svim postupcima. Znači ništa se nije razlikovalo ovog puta kao i prethodna 5 transfera. Jedino je kod mene u 3 transfera započelo neko smeđe brljavljenje u pravilu 10 dnt, i kod mene je to značilo početak m bez obzira na utriće. Svaka od nas je drugačija i različito reagira, a još tome vjerujem da će se cure koje su prošle više postupka složiti sa mnom da nije niti svaki postupak isti ( Tj simptomi nakon transfera) iako je rezultat isti.
> Ovaj postupak nisam mirovala uopće. Čak niti na dan transfera. Jedino se nisam naprezala i podizala teške stvari, ostalo sve normalno. Prije sam pokušala sa mirovanjem, i djelomičnim i potpunim pa nije uspjelo, a u ovaj postupak sam ušla sa najmanje nade do sad pa se nisam niti posebno pazila. Opet znam cure kojima je dobitni postupak bio baš sa potpunim mirovanjem. Tako da moja preporuka, poslušajte doktora i prilagodite onako kako se vi najbolje osječate. mene mirovanje psihički dotuče.  Čak nisam niti utrice koristila vaginalno nego oralno jer mi nije odgovaralo zbog posla.
> Maritas, moje su morule bile 4 dan, ali neka te to ne obeshrabri, prijateljica je trudna sa morulom 5. dan.
> Svima Vam želim sreču, netko je na ovom foromu napisao da negativna beta nije poraz nego nastavak borbe.  Potpisujem svaku riječ. ne gubite nadu u slučaju neuspjeha, biokemijske i sl. , isplačite, dignite glavu i započnite slijedeču rudnu. Upornost se isplati


Hvala, lijepo si nam sve navela! Bila si kod Škvorca uz plaćanje ili na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## stela10

Preko hzzo. 
Vjerujem da cu sada biti aktivnija na forumu i probati pomoci curama kao sto su mnoge od vas pomogle meni a da to ni neznaju

----------


## iva777

Stela hvala sto si nam sve lijepo objasnila.
slazem se ne treba odustati ! i ja sam pocetni elan izgubila nakon 4 neuspjesna postupka , ali uvijek nadjem snage da ponovim sve iznova.
i sad u ovaj postupak sam usla jako pozitivno , imam doktora kojem vjerujem i psihicki sam napokon u glavi sve poslozila.
Danas nakon sto sam izvadila betu, poceli su pravi bolovi kao da ce m svaki cas doci.imam i grceve , ledja me rasturaju i nekako znam da nije uspjelo ni ovaj put.beta ce samo potvrditi.tako da sam ja svoje vec danas isplakala .ali sto je tu je , nema predaje dok ne uspijem ! 
Cure javim betu sutra  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## s_iva

Iva, nadam se da si u krivu! 

Stela, cetitam na ustrajnosti! Urednu trudnocu ti zelim!

----------


## maritas

Iva i mala bebica, nemojte tako. To sve mogu biti simptomi trudnoce  :Smile:  Gore bi vam bilo da ste na mom mjestu i nemate simtoma, pa umislite neki (npr 4 sata imate visu temp i onda padne) tako da imala sam i ja takav moment malo prije, ali dok ne vidite prazno polje i 0 nije gotovo. I ponavljate riječi mog dečka: ako nije sad, bit će  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Iva i mala bebica, nemojte tako. To sve mogu biti simptomi trudnoce  Gore bi vam bilo da ste na mom mjestu i nemate simtoma, pa umislite neki (npr 4 sata imate visu temp i onda padne) tako da imala sam i ja takav moment malo prije, ali dok ne vidite prazno polje i 0 nije gotovo. I ponavljate riječi mog dečka: ako nije sad, bit će


Ja uvijek kad nisam imala simptome sam bila trudna... Sada sam bila bez simptoma ali je jucer sve krenulo nizbrdo i večeras na aplikatoru smeđe-rockasti "čep" tako da mislim da je definitivno to to od mene od ovog postupka, ali ajde, dok pravo ne krene uvijek ostaje neka nada...
Kada je tebi dan za test?

----------


## pak

> Iva i mala bebica, nemojte tako. To sve mogu biti simptomi trudnoce  Gore bi vam bilo da ste na mom mjestu i nemate simtoma, pa umislite neki (npr 4 sata imate visu temp i onda padne) tako da imala sam i ja takav moment malo prije, ali dok ne vidite prazno polje i 0 nije gotovo. I ponavljate riječi mog dečka: ako nije sad, bit će


 Ne mjeriti temperaturu, vani je 40 stupnjeva sve je poremećeno.

----------


## maritas

Meni je 28—i dan ciklusa u utorak. Transfer mi je bio 20—i dan.
Cak i taj utorak je mozda prerano za test, ali necu izdrzati toliko.
Neka depra me uhvatila jucer, još i ta temp. Ne znam sto mi bi da sam je isla mjerit. Bila je cak 36.9, a jutros je 36.2. 
Na dan transfera i dan poslije je bila sigurno niska (kao i uvijek) jer sam morala grijat ruke da pokrenem one automatske špine po javnim wc—eima. Prvo sam mislila da uvijek ubodem onu koja ne radi, a onda skuzila da sam to ja problem.
Mala bebica, napravi bar test. Nikad ne znas

----------


## pak

Meni je temperatura bila ujutro oko 36 a navečer 37.2 mjerila sam ju par dana samo zato jer sam se probudila jednu noć kao u groznici bilo mi je hladno  i mislila da sam pobrala nešto a zapravo mi nije bilo ništa nego je biti će stres izbio van noću jer mu po danu nisam dala

----------


## maritas

To je bilo uz dane implatacije ili kasnije?
Meni danas famozni 4—i dan (odnosno bit ce popodne).
Sutra cu probat pišnut. Mislim da necu duze od toga izdrzati. Osjecaj pozitive je spasnuo i moram znati koja je situacija.
Nadam se lijepim ivinim i malabebičinim rezultatima danas  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Imam minus a i krvarenje je krenulo.

----------


## pak

maritas ne vezano za implantaciju, kasnije. Ako ti se sutra ne pokaže sjena nije to ništa čudno. Ja sam imala twinse i visoku betu pa je bila sjenina sjena u pitanju.
mala-bebica zao mi je.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Iva, kakva je beta?

----------


## mala-bebica

> maritas ne vezano za implantaciju, kasnije. Ako ti se sutra ne pokaže sjena nije to ništa čudno. Ja sam imala twinse i visoku betu pa je bila sjenina sjena u pitanju.
> mala-bebica zao mi je.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala, vise sreće, nadam se, jedan drugi put... Kada nakon et-a moram dobiti, imam luđačke bolove, da li je i ostalima slično? 
Inače, kada moram dobiti nije nešto jako bolno

----------


## maritas

Ajoj. Baš mi je zao. Grlim  :Smile: 
Nisam ti htjela davati još savjete za zg, ali sad mogu, svakako pitaj u klinici da li imaju sugestiju za smjestaj. Nisi ti jedina kojoj treba. Pogledaj i na google map pa zovi. Ja sam tako za jednu noc sto mi je trebalo. Zvala i prosla jeftinije. Ima u zg dosta smjestaja. Na bookingu imas lijepo napisane i adrese za razliku od airbnb.  Ako ti treba taxi, koristi cammeo jer su najjeftiniji i imaju vise vozila pa brže dodju. Jeftiniji je i eko taxi ali imaju manje vozila pa nekad te i odbiju. Njihovi auti su udobniji.

----------


## maritas

Nije nisra strasno ta razlika. Meni je isto tako, i bolniji i obilniji menzis. Imamo drukciju koncentraciju hormona, pa vjerojatno zato.

----------


## Optimist

mala-bebica, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Bas sam upoznala par cura na stimulaciji, koje su unajmile apartmane u blizini Petrove.

----------


## mala-bebica

Cure moje hvala vam, s vama je sve lakse! Grlim!!! I cekam ostale testice i bete  :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

Pozdrav cure evo da se i ja priključim meni je danas 8 dnt bio je fet 5.dan blastice dvije

----------


## Martilala

Ej ja imam jedno djete normalnim putem nismo ni znali da imamo problema to smo skuzili par GOD poslje los spermiogram nikako nismo mogli dobiti drugo djete 
Bila sam na dvije inseminacije ništa.
2 ivf-a stimulirana ICSI ništa.
Sad 3 ivf odgođen transfer jer imam svaki put hiper tako da je sad bio fet pauza je bila 2 mj nisam trebala ništa za zadebljanje endića sve prirodno danas brojim 8 dnt simptoma- odma drugi dan su me počele boliti (.)(.),trbuh isto stalno koda ću dobiti i jajnici a nije bilo nikakve stimulacije jedino sam nakon transfera počela uzimati duphaston jer mi od utrogestana izbije urtikarija alergija 
Beta mi je u četvrtak to će biti 14. dan nakon transfera

----------


## Martilala

Ja sam prvi put nakon stimuliranog napravila 3 mj pauzu,sljedeći je bio veliki hiper 19 j.st i radili su mi transfer sto mislim da nije bilo dobro bolje da su zamrznuli nakon toga 6 mj. pauze onda opet stimulirani ali hiper pa odgoda transfera stim da sam nakon drugog postupka promjenila doktora

----------


## Martilala

Ej curke stalno moram čekati odobrenje postova pa mi poruke kasne neznam zašto to toliko traje

----------


## spajalica

Draga Martilala dobro nam dosla,
traje jer moderatori su ljudi sa svojim poslovima, obitelji i svim drugim interesima kao i forumasi  :Wink:

----------


## Martilala

Evo da se javim napravila sam test i pozitivan je poprilično sam van sebe od emocija ali moram još par dana pričekati betu

----------


## maritas

Bok marilala  :Smile: 
Imas kakvih simptoma?
Kolko ces još čekati do testa?
Googlajuci sam dosla do podatka da ako nema bete 12—i dan od punkcije, da je nece ni biti. Nece mi kopirati link. To je sa stranice neplodnost.hr
Sto mislite o tome?

----------


## Martilala

Evo mojih simptoma drugi dan nakon transfera 2 blastice počeo me boliti trbuh kao da ću dobiti i jajnici isto tj vise desni sa kojeg je i bila ovulacija par dana prije
Iscjedak stalno bijeli kremasti pa prešao u sunčani prije dva dana 
Jučer me tlak mučio inače imam niski ali cjeli dan mi se vrtilo na mahove 
Glad malo izraženija nego inače 
Nervoza nikakva i bol u (.)(.) isto od transfera onak u žlijezdama nisu mi nabrekle 
Od lijekova ovaj puta ništa nisam uzimala ni dobila osim duphastona i to sam počela nakon transfera 
Danas 8 dnt a 13 dno test POZITIVAN
Beta sljedeći tj
Poprilično sam Uzbuđena i uznemirena i neznam ni sama

----------


## Martilala

Meni je ovo fet postupak znaci smrzlici

----------


## stela10

Cure cestitam. Sretni dalje

----------


## maritas

Čestitam  :Smile:  Kako došla, tako i otišla  :Smile:  Uzivaj u plusu, jupiii
Hrpa simtoma si imala.
Znači potvrduješ da je dovoljno čekati 8 dana  :Wink: 
Ja uglavnom ležim i hodam po stanu i pokusavam neki simtom nanjušiti. Išla prije na kat niže i spotakla se (promasila stepenicu) i onda sto filmova po glavi i ode u vjetar moje umjereno mirovanje. Tjesim se da je veci pritisak za stomak slijetanje avionom.

----------


## iva777

Cure evo da sluzbeno javim moja beta je 5. 
ponovno me moj osjecaj nije prevario.
mala- bebica zao mi je  :Sad:  
Treba uzeti malo vremena,odtugovati,  isplakati se koliko god treba ali ne gubiti nadu.
sto sam sve prosla do sad , toliko prepreka, jednom ce se sve lijepo posloziti, u to vjerujem .ovo je jos samo jedna prepreka do cilja.
U 9mjesecu idem ponovno  u stimulaciju , nemam vise smrzlica, cula sam se sa doktorom, sve smo se vec dogovorili.
cure hvala na ohrabrenju, zaista ste divne!


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Iva  :Sad:

----------


## Martilala

> Čestitam  Kako došla, tako i otišla  Uzivaj u plusu, jupiii
> Hrpa simtoma si imala.
> Znači potvrduješ da je dovoljno čekati 8 dana 
> Ja uglavnom ležim i hodam po stanu i pokusavam neki simtom nanjušiti. Išla prije na kat niže i spotakla se (promasila stepenicu) i onda sto filmova po glavi i ode u vjetar moje umjereno mirovanje. Tjesim se da je veci pritisak za stomak slijetanje avionom.


Ja ti bas i nisam mirovala šetala sam išla na kave pomalo čistila kuhala peglala 3 sata jedan dan tako da možda je bolje kretanje
Ako nije kasna implatacija očito test može pokazati već 8 dan nakon transfera ali kod mene bi mogli biti twinsići kako GOD nadam se da će i Beta to potvrditi

----------


## Martilala

Curke nadam se da će i vama biti pozitivno kao i meni

----------


## Martilala

> Cure evo da sluzbeno javim moja beta je 5. 
> ponovno me moj osjecaj nije prevario.
> mala- bebica zao mi je  
> Treba uzeti malo vremena,odtugovati,  isplakati se koliko god treba ali ne gubiti nadu.
> sto sam sve prosla do sad , toliko prepreka, jednom ce se sve lijepo posloziti, u to vjerujem .ovo je jos samo jedna prepreka do cilja.
> U 9mjesecu idem ponovno  u stimulaciju , nemam vise smrzlica, cula sam se sa doktorom, sve smo se vec dogovorili.
> cure hvala na ohrabrenju, zaista ste divne!
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Bas mi je zao ali nema predaje glavu gore i nedaj se i ja sam imala 2 neuspješne inseminacije pa 2 neuspješna ivfa i hiper i ležala zbog toga tjedan dana u bolnici mi žene smo jake možemo mi to,moja prva trudnoća je bila prije 8 i pol godina nema odustajanja

----------


## maritas

Sigurno samo lezanje nije ok. Napravim ja koraka po kuci, ali kad psihicki me dotuce kad se udarim, kad me decko preplaši, kad kao sad tata dok me vozi u apoteku i naglo zakoci... Mene bi trebalo u neke toplice poslati :D
Btw. Ne zna sto mi bi, ali negdje procitala da je gravignost mini ok test, i kupila ga, ali on reagira tek iznad 25...
Decko umro od smijeha kako sam smotana, a meni se ne ide ponovo u grad.
On je sav pozitivan jer nemam pms. Nama je slijedecih 24h kriticno jer sam oba puta prokrvariila tako. Napredak ce biti i da mi ultragestan odgovara vise od crinonea

----------


## Martilala

> Sigurno samo lezanje nije ok. Napravim ja koraka po kuci, ali kad psihicki me dotuce kad se udarim, kad me decko preplaši, kad kao sad tata dok me vozi u apoteku i naglo zakoci... Mene bi trebalo u neke toplice poslati :D
> Btw. Ne zna sto mi bi, ali negdje procitala da je gravignost mini ok test, i kupila ga, ali on reagira tek iznad 25...
> Decko umro od smijeha kako sam smotana, a meni se ne ide ponovo u grad.
> On je sav pozitivan jer nemam pms. Nama je slijedecih 24h kriticno jer sam oba puta prokrvariila tako. Napredak ce biti i da mi ultragestan odgovara vise od crinonea


I ja sam svaki put dobila prije a sad sam kupila onaj najjeftiniji test iz dm 30 kn dva komada First sign tako nešto se zove i evo nadam se da će mi i Beta biti dobra probat ću test ponoviti u nedelju

----------


## Martilala

Koji ti je dan nakon transfera i kakva ti je stanica vrscena

----------


## mono111

Iva,
Zao mi jeee ! Navijam za iduci postupak da uspijee !

----------


## maritas

Meni je tek danas 4—i dan nakon transfera. U pon je popodne je bio transfer. Vracene su dvije blastice, jedna lijepa, jedna malo manje. ET je bio. Ja imam vec dosta godina (39) i uz lose jajne stanice, vjerojatno i manjak progesterona jer su mi sad narasle cice tako da stanu u grudnjak koji sam nekad nosila. Zadnjih godina ne nosim grudnjake nego one sportske. Ako i u pon bude negativan, popit cu još taj dan ultragestan da popodne na moru budem komad :D
Nazalost zaledene su dvije morule, upitne kvalitete, pa je stres još veći. 
P.s. iva zaboravih reci, jako mi je zao. Bila sam uvjerena da ces imati lijepu betu

----------


## maritas

Gravignost mini negativan i najgori simtpom pms—a je tu: vidim prasinu svugdje i najradje bi krenula cistiti. To mi se događa samo u pms. Inače ne volim čistiti.

----------


## Martilala

Ajde cure nemojte se još predati ja sam napravila test misleći kako neće ništa biti ima i kod vas još nade

----------


## pak

> Gravignost mini negativan i najgori simtpom pms—a je tu: vidim prasinu svugdje i najradje bi krenula cistiti. To mi se događa samo u pms. Inače ne volim čistiti.


Ponovi sutra i prekosutra test.
Rano ti je za otpisati sve uz test te osjetljivosti.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Ponovi sutra i prekosutra test.
> Rano ti je za otpisati sve uz test te osjetljivosti.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Slazem se. A ako je to test za koji sumnjam da je, nisam sigurna da ocitava i betu od 25, vec tek dosta vecu.

----------


## iva777

Martilala , imas +!! odlicno ! 
ma naravno da nema predaje .iskoristit cu vrijeme do 9 mjeseca da malo poradim na sebi u smisli jacanja imuniteta i da dobijem bar 5 kg.Postupci me iscrpe fizicki jednostavno izgubim svaki put par kg .
Uzivat cu sa dragim , malo ppsao malo more ....
maritas, rano ti je za test svakako , razumijem te da si luda od simptoma , ali to je toliko razlicito da zaista tesko mozemo ista uciniti da uspjeh bude uspjesan.
Ako je embrij dobar primit ce se mirovali mi ili ne .
Nadam se da ces nas iznenadi sa lijepom betom.  :Smile: 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Ma znam da da nije još otpisano. Samo taj test sam imala. Veceras kupujem bolji.
Ali taj simptom pms—a me plasi. Poluzatvorenih ociju sam vec htjela cistiti.
Danas je mami smjena gostiju, pa su jedni dosli vec u 8, pa malo njima objasnit gdje, sto i kako i odmah mi je dan vedriji.
Mi smo isto odlucili ici par dana na rab, pa sad to kombiniramo. 
Malo se grizem sto sam zbrzala sa zagrebom. Trebali smo odmah u cesku. I to najviše radi testova na embrijima koje oni rade. Danas cu se malo maknut od interneta, trebam malo skulirati. Hvala vam cure. Ja cu vam biti uvijek zahvalna za potporu koju sam dobila od vas. Rijetko se vidja dobrota kao vasa  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, ja jos uvijek vjerujem u pozitivan ishod kod tebe, tako da samo strpljenja i ponovi testic!!!
Poslat cu ti pm

----------


## Martilala

> Ma znam da da nije još otpisano. Samo taj test sam imala. Veceras kupujem bolji.
> Ali taj simptom pms—a me plasi. Poluzatvorenih ociju sam vec htjela cistiti.
> Danas je mami smjena gostiju, pa su jedni dosli vec u 8, pa malo njima objasnit gdje, sto i kako i odmah mi je dan vedriji.
> Mi smo isto odlucili ici par dana na rab, pa sad to kombiniramo. 
> Malo se grizem sto sam zbrzala sa zagrebom. Trebali smo odmah u cesku. I to najviše radi testova na embrijima koje oni rade. Danas cu se malo maknut od interneta, trebam malo skulirati. Hvala vam cure. Ja cu vam biti uvijek zahvalna za potporu koju sam dobila od vas. Rijetko se vidja dobrota kao vasa


Gdje ZG si isla

----------


## Martilala

Maritas mislim da si ipak malo prerano radila test nemojte ih raditi prije 8 dana i to ako su bile blastice

----------


## iva777

maritas, najbolje se malo zaokupirati s necim, setnje, kave, sve sto te opusta, dani brze prolaze pa manje mislimo o simptomima.
znas i sama da su simptomi trudnoce i pms dosta slicni.
ja ti od srca zelim najbolji ishod! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Maritas svakako nam se javljaj ja se nadam da će ti ishod biti pozitivan

----------


## maritas

Nije pozitivan. Kupio mi dragi najskuplji test u ljekarni (na kojem ne piše koje je marke). Izvadio ga iz kutije da može ga stavit u đep i van sa njim.  80—tak kn. 
Ja imala temperaturu i glavobolju jucer popodne i morala ostat kuci. Sada je nema i imam 36.13 C, tako da ni temp nije dobar znak.
Ali prezivjeli smo 5—i dan bez krvarenja, što je napredak za mene. Ako se dvoumite izmedju crinone i ultragestana, ultragestan je po meni bolji

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, polako. Ne zuri. Vjerujem da ti je veliki napredak prezivjeti 5ti dan bez da prokrvaris. I bas zato, ne zuri. 
P.S. Nije uLtragestan vec uTrogestan. Neki nisu skloni davati ijedan progesteron osim utrogestana jer je on prirodni oblik. No, na kraju sve to ovisi o dr i eventualnim uvjetima kod svake od nas.  
Take it easy  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, ja i dalje vjerujem u tebe! Samo si daj vremena, ipak si hrabra kad si krenula s testiranjima!
Sto se tiče utrica i Crinonea, jednom sam koristila Utrogestan i taj put sam imala najveće bolove toliko da sam mislila da je vanmaterična, a ostale pute Crinone i isto sam imala bolove ali puno manje i krace dana su me drzali. Bez obzira mislim da cu sljedeći postupak ipak Utrogestan eventualno u kombinaciji sa gelom, vidjet cu sto ce reći.

----------


## mala-bebica

Rominka, vidim da si i ti Hashi, na kojoj si terapiji i kod kojeg endo., jesu li probali sta mjenjati s obzirom na postupke? Mislila sam sad na kontroli predložiti neke promjene iako ne znam ima li sam lijek koji uzimam veze sa ishodima postupaka, isto vjerojatno da li je Eutyrox ili neki drugi...

----------


## Rominka

Mala-bebica, vodi me jedna odlicna dr u Puli. Tek s njom su se stvari poslozile, i unatoc zadnjem neuspjehu, ja se nisam dugo vremena ovako dobro osjecala.  Napokon smo na pravoj dozi, uz redovitu konzumaciju magnezija (a to nema veze, direktne, sa stitnom) koja je u konacnici rezultirala dobrim stanjem organizma. Nista ne mijenjamo, jer mi je najbitnije imati pod kontrolom, sto smo postigli. Ne znam kamo bi nas promjena odvela i cime bi rezultirala.

----------


## mala-bebica

> Mala-bebica, vodi me jedna odlicna dr u Puli. Tek s njom su se stvari poslozile, i unatoc zadnjem neuspjehu, ja se nisam dugo vremena ovako dobro osjecala.  Napokon smo na pravoj dozi, uz redovitu konzumaciju magnezija (a to nema veze, direktne, sa stitnom) koja je u konacnici rezultirala dobrim stanjem organizma. Nista ne mijenjamo, jer mi je najbitnije imati pod kontrolom, sto smo postigli. Ne znam kamo bi nas promjena odvela i cime bi rezultirala.


I ja sam u Puli pa zato pitam kod koga si, ako ti nije problem na pm.  :Smile:

----------


## Provy

Pozdrav svima. Evo mog prvog posta  :Smile:  Danas sam bila na ET 2 blastociste vrlo dobre kvalitete. To mi je prvi transfer (prvi put nije došlo do oplodnje) i sva sam u panici kao i svi. Nismo dobili smrzliće.
Brine me što zbog utrića ne mogu na wc, baš imam pravi zatvor, a danas kad sam bila na transferu sam to rekla doktoru, na što je on rekao da uzimam Mg. Naravno da ništa ne pomaže, strah me će to imati utjecaj na implantaciju, stomak mi je kao u 5.mjesecu trudnoce, koma... Jel imao tko slična iskustva?

----------


## maritas

Krenuo rozi iscjedak. Dan duze smo izdrzali. Sutra ujutro cu još napraviti test. Više radi doktora, nego radi mene.
Danas sam imala gadnu migrenu. Cak i povracala. Srce mi place kolko je moj decko bio uvjeren da to dobar znak.
Uzet cu još veceras utragestane. I ujutro. Da imam vise vremena da razmislim da li da odem na hsg (ako uopce ce ga raditi ovaj mjesec u bolnici). 
Najtuznije je to da mi se ni ne ide po morule koje imamo. Izgleda mi besmisleno

----------


## pak

> Krenuo rozi iscjedak. Dan duze smo izdrzali. Sutra ujutro cu još napraviti test. Više radi doktora, nego radi mene.
> Danas sam imala gadnu migrenu. Cak i povracala. Srce mi place kolko je moj decko bio uvjeren da to dobar znak.
> Uzet cu još veceras utragestane. I ujutro. Da imam vise vremena da razmislim da li da odem na hsg (ako uopce ce ga raditi ovaj mjesec u bolnici). 
> Najtuznije je to da mi se ni ne ide po morule koje imamo. Izgleda mi besmisleno


Ajde glavu gore.
 Ne prekidaj terapiju dok ne izvadiš betu.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Ma necu je ici ni vaditi. Trebala bi tek drugi ponedjeljak. Do tak ce mi zavrsiti menzis. Nece ga meni utragestani zaustaviti.
Implatacija nastupa 3 dana nakon transfera blastociste. 1—2 dana nakon toga test bude pozitivan.
Mozes još dodati jedan dan za rezervu i to je sutra. 
Javit cu se doktoru sutra, ali i prvi put kad sam otisla na hitnu na ginekologiji kad je krenulo, su rekli da nema tu više pomoci

----------


## maritas

Duplo

----------


## pak

A zašto ćeš ići na Hsg? Idete ionako na IVF prohodnost se tu zaobilazi. 
Podsjećaš me na mene kada sam krenula u Mpo.  Ja sam ti u manje od godine odradila 4 stimulirana i to sa puno jačim dozama od onoga što sada daju i prirodnjak. Prokrvarila sam uredno 9dnt 3 dnevnog embrija. To ti dođe kao tebi sa blasticama. 
Ono što sam naučila kasnije je da je to još uvijek ispod prosjeka po broju postupaka za uspijeti. Ako se dobro sjecam potrebno je 5-6 ful stimuliranih postupaka za jednu bebu. To je naravno neki prosjek,  nekome više nekome manje. 
Zato kažem glavu gore, odmori i trk po morulice nakon ljeta ako ovo stvarno bude negativno 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Hsg bi odradila jer imam prirodno lijepe folikule (iako na jednom pregledu je jedan 14—i dan krahirao), a decko ima lijep spermio. Moj amh je 24'(granica do 50)
Bar da znamo dal da hvatamo ovulaciju ili nema smisla je pratiti. Nisam je odradila do sad jer kad sam trebala sam dobila gripu, a poslije smo vec bili u rijeci.
Vec sam morala staviti pravi uložak. Krenulo je za pravo tako da vecernje utragestane sam popila.
Ova blastica koja mi je vracena je bila jako lijepa i jedna je bila ruzna. Morule su mi još jadnije. Imala sam ja još folikula, ali nazalost nisu ih uspjeli uhvatiti. Nisam tip osobe da slijepo vjerujem doktorima bez nekih statistika. Ako još nitko u rh nije uspio zaustaviti moja krvarenja, sto da mislim. Meni nije dovoljno da mi kazu: ajmo probat još jednom. Prirodno uz dodatak uteagestana imam vece sanse jer mi bar tijelo nije izmuceno stimulacijom. Dr.m iz pule mi je rekla da su najvece sanse prirodno nakon stimulacije jer tada je još nesto stimulacije u tijelu i mozda bude vise folikula

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, zao mi je... Sto se hsg-a tiče odi ako ce ti biti lakse, ali iz iskustva ti kazem da ce ti, ako je nešto neprohodno, biti u glavi jos gore jer ces otpisati svoje tijelo a taj nalaz nije pouzdan, ako se dobro sjećam meni su rekli da je cak 30% lazno pozitivan, a i ako nije prohodan jajovod ne znači da je u potpunosti neprohodan, a nas mozak si odmah stvori ogranicenje, ne znam da li si me razumijela. I da, ja sam nekako jako uvjerena da bi prirodnu uspjela opet samo je pitanje koliko bi mi trebalo, imam jedan neprohodan jajovod... I meni pada na pamet opet ici na taj pregled i probati otčepiti taj zacepljeni, ali mislim da neću.

----------


## pak

Svakako treba iskoristiti prirodnjak između stimuliranih.
Što se tiče krvarenja, nije  stvar kako zaustaviti krvarenje jer to će se desiti samo ako se ostvari trudnoća.  
Možeš probati progesteron depo. Jesi vadila progesteron na 21.dc? Kada kvaliteta embrija bude kako treba i endometrij spreman doći će do implantacije.  Probaj prebaciti fokus na to. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Opet minus. Šteta testa i utrica jer ovo je pravi menzis. Tako sada znam da nema zaustavljanja. Taj prvi put sam bila naiva i mislila da cu barem doci do toga pišam test.
Nisam koristila taj depo. Ne znam ni što je to. Vadila sam jednom, ne sad, progesteron 21—i dan. Pokazala sam rezultat doktoru. Rekla sam doktoru da provjeri je li sve ok, da li da ih vracamo. Rekao je da ok. 
Danas se vracam na posao i ne smijem plakati, pa necu biti na temi.
Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Opet minus. Šteta testa i utrica jer ovo je pravi menzis. Tako sada znam da nema zaustavljanja. Taj prvi put sam bila naiva i mislila da cu barem doci do toga pišam test.
> Nisam koristila taj depo. Ne znam ni što je to. Vadila sam jednom, ne sad, progesteron 21—i dan. Pokazala sam rezultat doktoru. Rekla sam doktoru da provjeri je li sve ok, da li da ih vracamo. Rekao je da ok. 
> Danas se vracam na posao i ne smijem plakati, pa necu biti na temi.
> Hvala cure


Koliko ti je bio progesteron 21 dc?
Mogla si uzeti jos danas bolovanje, mozda bi ti bilo lakse. Grlim i samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## maritas

29 je bio p.
Idem na posao jer mi se ne da preko telefona objasnjavat zasto nisam dosla. Ne vjerujem da cu izdrzati cijeli dan pa cu otici. Ja sam neki mini mini sef, pa moram vidjet sto moj podredeni radi, a i ja moram poloziti svoje racune i zamolit ih da me ne salju na godisnji tako mi ostane vise jer prosli tjedan dok me nije bilo su pisali rjesenja. Imam samo 23dana za cijelu godinu. 
Sad sam poslala najtuzniji mail doktoru i to je kraj ovog ciklusa

----------


## Hadasa

Provy - slične probleme sam imala i ja,povećaj unos vode,trbuh će malo splasnuti,a ne toliko,a onda me ni zatvor nije toliko mućio,ujutro sam znala popiti natašte čašu mg-mivele(jer sam izbacila čaj i kavu )Bude ti prošlo kroz par dana. Kod mene je ta napuhnutost dobro završila,nadam se da će i kod tebe .
Iva777 i mala-bebica žao mi je,želim puno sreće u sljedećim postupcima . 
Maritas- možda te baš te morule iznenade i to obadvije  :Laughing: 
Martilala - čestitam

----------


## Martilala

Hvala ali još moram provjeriti betu tako da sam još na iglama

----------


## Martilala

> Provy - slične probleme sam imala i ja,povećaj unos vode,trbuh će malo splasnuti,a ne toliko,a onda me ni zatvor nije toliko mućio,ujutro sam znala popiti natašte čašu mg-mivele(jer sam izbacila čaj i kavu )Bude ti prošlo kroz par dana. Kod mene je ta napuhnutost dobro završila,nadam se da će i kod tebe .
> Iva777 i mala-bebica žao mi je,želim puno sreće u sljedećim postupcima . 
> Maritas- možda te baš te morule iznenade i to obadvije 
> Martilala - čestitam


Čestitam i ja tebi ako sam dobro shvatila imaš dva srčeka

----------


## Hadasa

Martilala - da imamo dva srčeka,nadam se da će tako i ostati...

----------


## Martilala

Joj super i ja se nekako nadam da će biti 2 srčeka jer su bile 2 blastice a test je rano pokazao 8dnt i dosta izražene simptome

----------


## Hadasa

Ja ovaj put nisam htjela raditi testa,tek sam ga radila dok sam betu dobila  . A simptomi su mi kasnije došli,sad sam 7 tjedana,trbuh mi tako napuhan kao da sam na pola trudnoće.

----------


## Provy

Hvala na odgovoru Hadasta. Evo krenulo je malo na bolje s probavom, jos sam napuhnuta, ali ni priblizno kao prije.
Meni je upravo 2dnt, rekli su mi da vadim betu 14dnt, ali to je nedjelja i ne znam hocu li onda jos i do ponedjeljka izdrzati  :Smile:  Mislim da cu u petak na 12 dnt vaditi prvu betu, prema prijasnjim postovima vidim da se curama vidjelo i tada vec. Joooj, sto raditi u medjuvremenu? :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

Evo curke napravila sam danas betu 12dnt i iznosi mi 1101

----------


## iva777

Martilala ma bravo !! to je to!! cestitam od ❤

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Braaavooooo, cestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## pak

Super, Čestitam!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Hvala cure u četvrtak ponavljam pa vam javim ma bit će to sve ok

----------


## Martilala

Malo me sad muci dal je jedan mucek ili dva s obzirom da je Beta dosta visoka

----------


## Provy

Super! Odlicna beta

----------


## Zabrinuta1985

Dobar dan nova sam na forumu ali vas citam jako dugo....meni je danas 11dnt i nikako da docekam vadjene bete....nemam nikakvih simptoma...jedino sto stalno imam osjecaj da cu da dobijem

----------


## Hadasa

Čestitam Martilala....nek se samo pravilno dupla,bez obzira na broj,uživaj u trudnoći  :Very Happy:

----------


## Martilala

> Dobar dan nova sam na forumu ali vas citam jako dugo....meni je danas 11dnt i nikako da docekam vadjene bete....nemam nikakvih simptoma...jedino sto stalno imam osjecaj da cu da dobijem


Probaj napraviti test ako ne čekaš strogo betu
Koji stanični su ti vratili

----------


## Martilala

> Čestitam Martilala....nek se samo pravilno dupla,bez obzira na broj,uživaj u trudnoći


Hvala ma nije opće važno koliko ih je samo da se dupla i srce prokuca sve drugo je nebitno

----------


## Martilala

> Hvala na odgovoru Hadasta. Evo krenulo je malo na bolje s probavom, jos sam napuhnuta, ali ni priblizno kao prije.
> Meni je upravo 2dnt, rekli su mi da vadim betu 14dnt, ali to je nedjelja i ne znam hocu li onda jos i do ponedjeljka izdrzati  Mislim da cu u petak na 12 dnt vaditi prvu betu, prema prijasnjim postovima vidim da se curama vidjelo i tada vec. Joooj, sto raditi u medjuvremenu?

----------


## Martilala

> Hvala na odgovoru Hadasta. Evo krenulo je malo na bolje s probavom, jos sam napuhnuta, ali ni priblizno kao prije.
> Meni je upravo 2dnt, rekli su mi da vadim betu 14dnt, ali to je nedjelja i ne znam hocu li onda jos i do ponedjeljka izdrzati  Mislim da cu u petak na 12 dnt vaditi prvu betu, prema prijasnjim postovima vidim da se curama vidjelo i tada vec. Joooj, sto raditi u medjuvremenu?


Odmarati,pustiti mozak na pašu i družiti se sa nama

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam Martilala, mora da su dvije mrve, ja kada sam vadila prvu betu bila je 1002, a poslije su kucala 2 srca...
Sretno dalje i do kraja <3

----------


## Hadasa

Provy - meni tih 14 dana je bilo valjda najdužih u životu,probaj se zanimati s nečim drugim i ne misliti toliko o tome,makar je to teško izvedivo. Želim ti dobru betu  :Smile:

----------


## Zabrinuta1985

Kad najranije moze da se vadi beta6

----------


## Martilala

Kad si ima transfer koji dan? Ja sam test radila već 8dnt a vidiš betu 12 jer su mi 3 testa bila pozitivna ali ako imaš živaca čekaj do 14.dana

----------


## Provy

Meni je 3dnt, jos imam kao menstrualne bolove (ali ne po cijeli dan) i grudi me bole nenormalno, cak i na mjestima na kojima me nikad nisu boljele :D
Malo sam citala sta tko pije i naravno odmah panika zasto meni nisu prepisali Andol 100 nakon ET. Ja uzimam samo folacin 1×5mg i utrogestan 3×2 vag. Jos pijem Euthyrox zbog TSH. Ne nadajam se nekim sokovima i cajevima, ali pazim da jedem koliko toliko zdravo.
Btw, pogledala sam sve moguce serije da ne razmisljam toliko pa ako netko ima preporuku:D

----------


## glow

Provy meni je od pišnutog testića (11.3.) trbuh bio i ostao kao sada, na ulasku u 6 mj trudnoće  :Smile: 
Napuhnutost će proći, meni je pomogao ananas i nekad jogurt probiotik.

----------


## bornastra

Drage moje suborke... nisam se prije javljala, ali vas pratim i svima sa pozitivnim betama želim lijepe trudnoće, drugim želim da to što prije ostvare... od stca sretno!

Danas mi je 9 dnt jedne blastociste. Ne znam kaj napisati... osjećam se dobro, 3 dnt me grčio lijevi jajnik, a zadnja dva dana mi je navečer nekak "teško" dolje... 7. dan sam imala prilikom jednog brisanja malo smeđkastog traga, jedva vidljivog, cike od danas apsolutno više ne bole... i prije pola sata odem na wc i na papiru smeđkasti trag pomiješan sa utrićima.
Odem sad opet, više ništa. 
Kaj se događa?
Prvi mi je ovo postupak i ne znam kaj očekivati... ubija me čekanje.
Beta u ponedjeljak, tek!

----------


## Jolica30

Bornastra moguce da je implantacija. Obzirom da je u pitanju blastica mozes sutra vec probati sa testom.

----------


## miuta821

Meni isto 3dnt nista ni/() nisu napuhana ni ne bole nista bas od simptoma ja sam prije imala andol 100 sad nemam. Imam samo estrofem 3-1od 2mg utrogestan 3-2. I elevit 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> Drage moje suborke... nisam se prije javljala, ali vas pratim i svima sa pozitivnim betama želim lijepe trudnoće, drugim želim da to što prije ostvare... od stca sretno!
> 
> Danas mi je 9 dnt jedne blastociste. Ne znam kaj napisati... osjećam se dobro, 3 dnt me grčio lijevi jajnik, a zadnja dva dana mi je navečer nekak "teško" dolje... 7. dan sam imala prilikom jednog brisanja malo smeđkastog traga, jedva vidljivog, cike od danas apsolutno više ne bole... i prije pola sata odem na wc i na papiru smeđkasti trag pomiješan sa utrićima.
> Odem sad opet, više ništa. 
> Kaj se događa?
> Prvi mi je ovo postupak i ne znam kaj očekivati... ubija me čekanje.
> Beta u ponedjeljak, tek!


Nadam se da ce to biti to kod tebe! Kod mene, na žalost, slično odnosno na aplikatoru sam imala malo smeđeg sa progesteronom, pa kratko se smirilo i ništa, pa onda drugo jutro je krenulo smeđe pa onda i prava krv...

----------


## bornastra

> Nadam se da ce to biti to kod tebe! Kod mene, na žalost, slično odnosno na aplikatoru sam imala malo smeđeg sa progesteronom, pa kratko se smirilo i ništa, pa onda drugo jutro je krenulo smeđe pa onda i prava krv...


Opet na ulošku smeđe mrlje pomiješane sa utrićima...
Ne miriši na dobro...
Koji je tebi dan to krenulo?

----------


## miuta821

Draga probaj 4-2utrogestan na dan. Ako krene jave popi jer tako moja gin savjetovala ako je inpkantacija jace bude ok ako ne onda bude krenulo jace. Jedna cura tako radila i bilo na kraju trudnoćea uredna do kraja. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

> Opet na ulošku smeđe mrlje pomiješane sa utrićima...
> Ne miriši na dobro...
> Koji je tebi dan to krenulo?


15dpo s time da sam ja taj dan, i vecer ranije, imala i bolove i onda na večer to. Dakle, bolovi su poceli 24h prije tog prvog iscjetka. Cim je krenulo i bolovi su nestali.

----------


## iva777

Bornastra , nadam se to ne  dolazi M. izvadi bet pa ced biti sigurna.
Meni je krvarenje tako pocelo 6dnt pa stalo ali beta nije bila dobra.
nadam se da ce kod tebe biti suprotna .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Evo me curke moja Beta danas 2233 a u utorak je bila 1101 sutra ultrazvuk pa ću znati vise

----------


## mala-bebica

Bornastra, kako je danas? Nadam se da se smirilo. 

Martilala, to kod tebe super ide, bas je lijepo to cuti i nama ostalima ulijeva nadu!  :Smile:  Svakako javi kako je prosao uzv, ja ocekujem 2 gv  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala ti Iva, pratila sam tvoju situaciju.
Žao mi je...

Kod mene je jucer sve prestalo, preko noći je bilo malo iscjetka na gaćicama, ujutro stavljam utriće i apsolutno ništa. Nakon pola sata od stavljanja- opet smeđi iscjedak pomiješan sa utrićima i potrajalo je nekih pola sata i sada je opet sve u redu.
Kao da iziritiram unutrašnjost prilikom stavljanja, jel to moguće?

Sve se je ispuhalo, cike pogotovo, a dolje osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti...

Čula sam se s doktorom,  kaže da ne mora ništa značiti i da je to česti slučaj, da samo nastavim terapiju i vadim betu kako mi je napisano u otpusnom pismu.

----------


## Inso

> Malo sam citala sta tko pije i naravno odmah panika zasto meni nisu prepisali Andol 100 nakon ET. Ja uzimam samo folacin 1×5mg i utrogestan 3×2 vag. Jos pijem Euthyrox zbog TSH. Ne nadajam se nekim sokovima i cajevima, ali pazim da jedem koliko toliko zdravo.


Provy, koliko znam Andol 100 uzimaju žene kojima su testovima na trombofiliju utvrđene neke blaže mutacije, ili preventivno one koje su imale veći broj neuspjelih transfera/implantacija ili spontanih pobačaja.

----------


## Martilala

> Hvala ti Iva, pratila sam tvoju situaciju.
> Žao mi je...
> 
> Kod mene je jucer sve prestalo, preko noći je bilo malo iscjetka na gaćicama, ujutro stavljam utriće i apsolutno ništa. Nakon pola sata od stavljanja- opet smeđi iscjedak pomiješan sa utrićima i potrajalo je nekih pola sata i sada je opet sve u redu.
> Kao da iziritiram unutrašnjost prilikom stavljanja, jel to moguće?
> 
> Sve se je ispuhalo, cike pogotovo, a dolje osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti...
> 
> Čula sam se s doktorom,  kaže da ne mora ništa značiti i da je to česti slučaj, da samo nastavim terapiju i vadim betu kako mi je napisano u otpusnom pismu.


Javim se sutra svakako.
A jesi razmišljala da napraviš test? Koji dan si imala transfer i koliko su ti vratili

----------


## bornastra

Martilala, čestitke!Prvi mi je postupak i slušam doktora kao neki štreber. Vjerujem mu i poslušat ću ga i napraviti kako mi je rekao.
Danas mi je 10dnt (10.7.) i vraćena mi je 1 blastica.

----------


## fuksija

Cure, zna li koja da li subotom vade betu u Petrovoj? Thx

----------


## s_iva

Mislim da ne mozes subotom

----------


## fuksija

A gdje bih mogla ako znate? Ponedjeljak mi je prekasno, doktor mi je rekao da izvadim u subotu

----------


## Martilala

> A gdje bih mogla ako znate? Ponedjeljak mi je prekasno, doktor mi je rekao da izvadim u subotu


Neka privatna poliklinika ili privatni laboratorij Beta ti je oko 150 kn

----------


## fuksija

Ma da znam..al ne da mi se sve placati...radije bi na uputnicu ak negdje moze..zar nije cudno da vikendom ne rade tak nesto? Pa treba se pratiti rast bete

----------


## bornastra

Fuksija, ne znam niti ja gdje bi mogla osim privatno.

Danas popodne sam imala prilikom jednog brisanja crvenu krv.
Sad opet smeđe samo malo brljavi...
Čula sam se s doktorom i sutra vadim betu da vidim kaj se događa...
Ne nadam se čudu... već sam prihvatila da je tak moralo biti.

----------


## Martilala

> Ma da znam..al ne da mi se sve placati...radije bi na uputnicu ak negdje moze..zar nije cudno da vikendom ne rade tak nesto? Pa treba se pratiti rast bete


Moja kuma radi u Petrovoj i kaže da bi trebali vaditi subotom a da izvadiš sutra iz koje si djela grada

----------


## fuksija

Ma nije mi daleko..ali bezveze kad sam danas vadila..ionako jos nemam uputnicu..sutra ujutro mi radi dokica..
Ako ti kuma kaze sa radi onda super..hvala!

----------


## Martilala

> Ma nije mi daleko..ali bezveze kad sam danas vadila..ionako jos nemam uputnicu..sutra ujutro mi radi dokica..
> Ako ti kuma kaze sa radi onda super..hvala!


E ovak sad sam ju pitala kaže da vade ali nezna dali vade na crvene uputnice sto znaci da ti treba interna od Petrove gdje si bila na postupku i kakva ti je Beta bila danas i koji dan od transfera

----------


## Martilala

> Ma nije mi daleko..ali bezveze kad sam danas vadila..ionako jos nemam uputnicu..sutra ujutro mi radi dokica..
> Ako ti kuma kaze sa radi onda super..hvala!


Probaj ako ništa drugo sutra nazvati Lab i pitati dali vade subotom na crvenu uputnicu

----------


## aska

Ne znam ima li razlika subotom i praznikom,ali kad sam vadila estradiol na praznik tad nisam isla u laboratorij vec na odjelu Cef-a u Petrovoj su mi vadili krv.Naravno,interna uputnica je bila u pitanju.Najpametnije jeste nazvati i pitati.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala cure..budem zvala

----------


## mala-bebica

> Bornastra, kako je danas? Nadam se da se smirilo. 
> 
> Martilala, to kod tebe super ide, bas je lijepo to cuti i nama ostalima ulijeva nadu!  Svakako javi kako je prosao uzv, ja ocekujem 2 gv


Cure, ima li novosti?

----------


## bornastra

Kod mene nema lijepih vijesti. 
Beta negativna.

Glava gore i u nove pobjede na jesen...
Sretno svima!

----------


## Provy

Bornastra, bas mi je zao... Drzim fige za jesen!

----------


## miuta821

> Kod mene nema lijepih vijesti. 
> Beta negativna.
> 
> Glava gore i u nove pobjede na jesen...
> Sretno svima!


Zao mi je! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Bornastra bas mi je zao ali digni glavu nema predaje!
Ja sam danas obavila ultrazvuk i vide se 2 gestacijske v. nadam se da će se i dalje sve dobro razvijati

----------


## Martilala

Cure tko od vas ide u petrovu na mpo

----------


## miuta821

Provy kako stanje? 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala-bebica

Bornastra, zao mi je, obje idemo dalje, nema druge!

Martilala, čestitam, vidim da je bilo točno kako sam i očekivala  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## aska

Martilala ja idem u Petrovu.
Bornastra,zao mi je..i sama sam prije 2 tjedna prosla slicno ali nisam htjela pisati dok ne cujem tvoj ishod.Meni je spoting krenuo tek 12 dnt a prokrvarila sam navecer 13 dnt.Ali grudi su mi se isto ispuhale 9dnt i tad sam pocela sumnjati da nista od svega.

----------


## maritas

Bornastra, zao mi je.
Nazalost, kad si napisala za ispuhane grudi, imala sam osjecaj da nece biti dobro.
Meni se to isto dogodilo vec jutro pred prvu kapljicu krvi.

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vama svima! Dobro sam, nekak sam se pripremila unaprijed!

Divne ste...  :Smile: 

Samo hrabro dalje...

----------


## Provy

> Provy kako stanje? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Evo moje stanje je fizički dobro, nemam više grčeve, ali grudi su mi i dalje kao 2 lubenice. Psihički sam već poprilično loco, izluđujem mm s promjenama raspoloženja i tak. Danas smo gledali stan što bi kupili i imala sam reakcije od euforije i kupovine stana do toga da mi ga ne pada na pamet uzeti :D

Tek mi je 5dnt i ne znam kak ću izdržati do bete. Malo ću u glavi uređivati imaginarni stan i valjda će vrijeme već nekako proći. Ja sam inače isto u Petrovoj.

----------


## aska

Provy,i ja sam bila loco  :Smile:  Ali,nazalost vise u negativnom smislu tj euforije nije bilo vec samo zivcanost. I ono meni najgore i najteze,proljevi koji se nisu smirivali i jake glavobolje.Toliko mi je fizicki bilo lose i zanima me da li je itko prolazio slicno? Uz sve to i lagane mucnine i zgaravica.Smirilo se kad sam prokrvarila.Jel moguce da je Utrogestan krivac za sve iako je stavljan vaginalno? Ja inace imam neku vrstu kolitisa ali sad se bilo pogorsalo gadno,nisam smjela nista staviti u usta.

----------


## miuta821

Ja nemam nista od simptoma cak ni grudi nisu napuhanih. Proljev isto imam ujutro. Inace nista ovaj mi je 5et.svaki bio drugačiji. Isto u 31vadim betu ako da tad ne bude brbljavanje 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Meni su grude bile velike da sam se cak divila samoj sebi jer inace imam male grudi  :Laughing:  I cim su se ispuhale,odmah mi palo raspolozenje i nada.Proljev nazalost je bio kroz cijeli dan i noc.Ne ponovilo se vise.

----------


## Provy

Uzimam isto utrogestan vaginalno. Nemam proljev, dapace imam zatvor. Pocela sam piti tursku ujutro jer me to jedino malo protjera, a i kad idem na wc, da prostite na izrazu, kakim k'o koza.
Ja mislim da me cike bole od utrogestana te da to ne mogu pripisati eventualnoj trudnoci. Ma nisam pametna nikako, al' ajd, bar se 5dnt lagano blizi kraju...

----------


## Martilala

Ja mislim da su vam ti proljevi od nervoze ali moram naglasiti da je meni bolje sad od kad uzimam duphaston utrogestani mi nisu pasali dobivala sam urtikariju od njih očito prevelika doza hormona uz sve one injekcije

----------


## aska

Mene su grudi pocele boljeti jos pod stimulacijom prije aspiracije.Ja se nadam Provy da ti bude postupak dobitan  :Wink:  Znam da je tesko docekati,mislim da sve ijedna od nas tako broji dane.

Sad vidim poruku od Marilale..stres jeste okidac naravno,jer kazem i inace imam bolest pa je stres samo sve pogorsao,ali ne znam kako si pomoci ako mi iduci postupak bude tako.Sta uopce smijem uzimati da smanjim proljeve?

----------


## maritas

Cike pocnu rasti od urragestana, znaci meni i prije transfera, ali izgube formu kad se embrij ne uhvati. U fetu mi nisu ni dobile fornu i tada nisam nista ni osjetila. Prvi i treci put sam osjetila toplinu i male grcice u stomaku. Meni su te cike bile najpouzdaniji pokazatelj da nesto ne stima.
Ovaj put mi je jako pao imunitet, imala sam 3 dana temp, migrene, cak i povracala. 
I ovaj put kad sam dobila menzis, fizicki sam odmah bila bolje, ali psihicki  ne  :Sad:

----------


## Martilala

Joj neznam cure samo mi koje to prolazimo možemo razumjeti jedna drugu to je sve jako veliki stres a ni same nismo svjesne kako to na nas utječe jer svega nemozemo biti svjesne u potpunosti doslovno se moramo psihički isključiti ali to nejde ja sama sam rekla za ovaj postupak da ništa neću citati tražiti osluškivati simptome nema šanse ponašati ću se jao da nisam ni isla na transfer AHA MALO MORGEN uspjela sam samo prvi dan vidite da sam se čak prijavila i na forum teško je to ali sa vama ipak malo lakše bar smo si međusobna podrška

----------


## Martilala

Iako sam trudna sad opet vas stalno pratim i provjeravam mislim da smo sve pukle ko kokice

----------


## Martilala

E kako stavite ove smajlice

----------


## aska

Sad skrecemo s teme,ali imas gore opciju za smajlice iznad unosa teksta  :Wink:  

Da nam zivci odlaze,to je istina.Sad sam naisla sebi nakon negativne bete,ne da sam plakala nego jecala kad nije uspjelo.Koliko zelim probati dalje toliko me i muka hvata znajuci sta sve opet moram proci.Ali,ne mislim odustati.

----------


## iva777

Bornastra joj zao mi je jako.ali kao sto dama kazas, glavu gore i idemo dalje , samo hrabro ! 
Martilala , nekako sam se nadala da ce biti 2 gv.sretno dalje ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Provy

Mi prvi put nismo ni dosli do transfera, nije uopce doslo do oplodnje. Meni je to bio toliki sok, plakala sam, jecala, ridala iz dna duse. Cak me teta cula kad je prolazila ispred kuce pa mozete zamisliti... Ali eto, covjek nekako nadodje i ide dalje. Negdje se smogne snaga. Jace smo mi puno vise nego sto mislimo  :Wink: 
Meni se ta pozitivna beta cini tako nedodirljivom, imaginarnom, kao neki SF. Al doci ce i ona jednom sunac joj! 
Saljem svima pozitivne vibre  :Kiss:

----------


## iva777

Je cure moje istina, tako snazne emocije em od velike zelje em od hormona ...ja svaki put isplacem dusu da sam 3 dana natecenih ociju, pa izmisljam da imam neku alergiju, tko ce svima objasnjavati.i kad mi je je najteze nekako uvijek dobijem nadu i hrabrost da krenem sve ispocetka.to je vrtlog emocija.
ja uvijek tamo negdje oko 9-10 dnt tocno znam da nije uspjelo nekako to osjetim pa se uvijek vec isplacem prije vadjenja bete.
Drage moje suborke, nema nam druge vec ustrajat dok ne ostvarimo svoj cilj! [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Uh,Provy mogu si misliti kako ti je bilo..meni je to bio najveci strah ne doci do transfera.A i kad sam dosla do transfera sokirala sam se kad je biologica dosla do mene i pocela mi objasnjavati kako je sve lijepo krenulo nakon oplodnje pa je stalo,spominjala je jako fragmentirane zametke.5.dan me docekala blastocista i jedna morula koja je eto bila losa i savjetovala mi cak da je bolje da i nju vratimo jer joj je bolje kod mene.Pola toga sto mi je objasnjavala ja nisam skuzila.
I meni se cini ta pozitivna beta kao nesto nedostizno iako sam tek krenula.Kao sto rece Iva, vrtlog emocija.Sad placem,sad sam puna nade i upornosti.I tako se to izmjenjuje u meni.

----------


## Martilala

Cure moje samo hrabro naprijed i ja sam mislila da će mi uspjeti od prve jer sam rodila jedno djete začeto prirodnim putem kao problem je samo u spermiogramu ići će to super pa bas nije išlo brzo 3 godine borbe neuspješne inseminacije pa ivf mislila ja ma sad će to odma ja sam potpuno zdrava ali a-a jednostavno nejde onako kako mi to mislimo profesor Velimir Šimunić prvi koji je u hr uspio napraviti ivf bebu stalno ponavlja mir u glavi mir u maternici!
Drage moje probajte napraviti pauzu nakon nekoliko 3-4 neuspjela ivfa odmorite dušu,srce i tijelo a onda kada osjetite da ste spremne pokušajte dalje možda nije dobro forsirati meni ovo sad da nije uspjelo ja bi napravila pauzu bar godinu dana osim ako stvarno nemate puno godina pa nemate vremena pauzirat jer mislim da trpi i brak i posao zaboravimo uživati u životu jer smo sve podredile mpo-u zakažu ovo,ono nalazi ovi oni Itd.vibram vam za prekrasne bete i bebe!  :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

Nego dosta tuge Di ste cekalice kakvi su simptomi ajmo samo pozitivno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

:8

----------


## aska

Martilala ja nazalost nemam vremena za pauze duge jer meni evo 38 godina kuca na vrata.A uz ove lose jajne stanice pogotovo.Ali jesam odlucila da necu dopustiti da mi zivot ode u tuzi i bolu.Ima i lijepih stvari  :Smile:  
A tebi sam i zaboravila cestitati..bas mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## Martilala

Fuksija jesi zvala labos za betu

----------


## Hadasa

Bornstra- zao mi je zbog negativne , nema predaje ....samo pozitiva.
Mi nismo bili dugo u tome,ali uz ovo izdogađale su nam se jos privatno neke loše stvari u obitelji,nekako je sve jako u krivo krenulo,ono bas dok te ide krene sve nizbrdo...nismo ni svjesni koliko toga možemo izdržati ,makar sam već dosla do točke pucanja,drago mi je da smo uspjeli i da su stvari krenuli s tim na bolje. Mada je jos puno prepreka pred nama,strahova i zebnji.Nigdje nisam našla razumjevanje osim ovdje i u MM,i puno mi znaci,čuti koju utješnu riječ ,ohrabljenje i savjet.Zelim vam svima radosnu jesen i da sve prode dobro .

----------


## bornastra

Žene, stvarno hvala svima.
Dva dana prije bete sam proplakala tako da me negativna beta nije iznenadila.
Nekako sam osjećala da to nije to.

Imam predivnog supruga i još ljepši brak, pun ljubavi i razumijevanja, smijeha i plača ponekad (mojeg, naravno  :Smile: ), ali ono najvažnije da smo veliki tim!
Napravili smo već plan za dalje- uživati u ljetu, suncu i moru, useliti se u naš novouređeni stan, uživati jedno u drugom... mala pauza od svega, kod doktora ćemo samo nakon mora da se dogovorimo za jesen. Počet ćemo uzimati svježu matičnu mliječ i jedan i drugi i MM piti Profertil.
Još smo dovoljno mladi da ne srljamo u drugi postupak.

Budite mi hrabre i sretne suborke moje, trudnicama lijepe trenutke želim i jednostavno uživajte u svojim malim čudima  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, zao mi je da je tako ispalo. Pauza ce vam dobro doci. No, pazi da si imunitet ne dovedes u top stanje, nije to bas dobro posebno ako planiras u novi postupak.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Kako mislis da si ne dovede imunitet u top stanje??

----------


## aska

Tako da ne bi tijelo odbacilo embrij kao strano tijelo jer to cini imunoloski sustav.Pretpostavljam da je to Rominka mislila.

----------


## mono111

Kuzim da !

----------


## Rominka

Aska je bila brza. Da, nije pozeljno napumpavati si imunitet. Cesi u protokol daju prednison/decortin - kortikosteroid ciji je cilj suspregnuti imunitet kako ne bi odbacio embrij. Inace se daje kod transplantacije organa.

----------


## Jolica30

Mono zato neki doktori prepisuju decortin, on rusi imunitet da tijelo ne odbaci embrij. Kod mene ni to nije upalilo.

----------


## aska

Jolice,kolika doza decortina ide? Ja sam ga nekad uzimala ali radi crijeva i s njim isto treba oprezno.Da se ne bi krivo shvatili,ne bih ga ja uzimala na svoju ruku samo me zanima kako on ide u protokolu.Nacula sam bila da se daje ali nisam znala da radi imuniteta.

----------


## Rominka

Daju od 5 mg. Ne znam kako ostale klinike, ali Cesi ubacuju u protokol od prvog dana uglavnom pa onda negdje do 10-12 tj.

----------


## bornastra

Rominka,
hvala na savjetu.

Budem se posavjetovala s doktorom R.
Nama je prvenstveno cilj popraviti spermiogram kod MM-a, ako je moguće.
Morfologija spermija je izrazito loša (imaju velike vakuole u glavama-sve do jednog), a nalazi hormona, urina i ostali koje smo radili savršeni.
Kaže biolog da negdje u spermatogenezi se nešto dogodi (ne može pretpostaviti što).
Magistra farmacije je MM preporučila uzimanje svježe matične mliječi uz Profertil.
Naravno da bi sve pokušali da poboljšamo situaciju kod spermija.

----------


## Rominka

Nije zgorega da ti mm za koji mjesec ponovi nalaze hormona. A s druge strane svjesna si da tri mjeseca treba proci za obnovu spermija, pa bas zato jos jedan nalaz nakon izvjesnog vremena, a i spermiogram, je pozeljno napraviti. Sad polako, pokupite savjete, dogovorite se i laganini u rjesavanje sto stana sto problema sa spermicima. I rezultat ce doci  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Martilala, evo tu sam...
Oprostite ali nerado idem na forum i opcenito po internetu...tesko mi je citati bilo kakve teme vezane uz sve ovo..eto tesko mi je to i izgovoriti (napisati)...toliko se bojim da me nocu hvata panika..ali ozbiljno! ..zaspim i probudim se s mislima da ako uopce pomislim da ce se desiti nesto lose da ce se to onda i desiti.. a naravno vec samim time razmisljam o tome i onda panicarim jos vise..onda zaspim..onda opet isto..drzim muza za ruku dok spavam ali ne pomaze..ovo je strasan osjecaj....
Beta mi je ok..u cet bila oko 1000 a jucer (sub) oko 3000..dok veli da je super..u petak idem na uzv...ali vec dvaput do sad mi je neslavno zavrsilo (da tako kazem) tako da sam i dalje nervozna i ne znam kad cu se uspjeti opustiti...ovo nam je vec 6.postupak i stvaaaarno je jako tesko sve ovo prolaziti...
Tesko nam je svima koji se borimo s neplodnoscu..nitko drugi to ne moze razumjeti..

----------


## aska

Ne moze to nitko drugi shvatiti,slazem se..
Fuksija,drzi se.I da bude napokon sve u redu  :grouphug:

----------


## Provy

Super beta fuksija! Držim fige da sve bude u redu  :Kiss: 
Evo meni je 8dnt, uopce nemam osjecaj da se nesto dogodilo. (.)(.) nisu ni priblizno vise toliko natekle, negdje sam citala da to nije dobar znak, a onda sam naisla na neki post gdje je nekoj zeni bilo tako pa ostala trudna. Nisam vise pametna. Ne zelim raditi testove, previse sam ih negativnih vidjela.. Izdrzat cu nekak do petka, to ce biti 12dnt pa cu vaditi betu. Danas me nesto grci opet dolje kao nakon ET. Ma joooj, čekalice moje kako je kod vas?

----------


## Provy

Grčenje prešlo u krvarenje  :Sad:  Doduše, smeđe je i pokušavam se nadati da je implantacijsko, ali svejedno je teško...

----------


## aska

Provy,koji ti je sad ono dan nakon transfera?

Sad vidim u petak ti je 12dnt..moguce da je implantacijsko.

----------


## mala-bebica

Provy, drzim fige da je implantacijsko!

----------


## Martilala

Curke kako ste mi ima kaj novoga

----------


## malena2

evo cure kod mene beta 0,1
vracen aje jedna blastocista.

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Evo meni je dns bio transfer ! Vracene dvije blastice ! Beta za 14 danaaa !

----------


## Romeo85

Sretno mono... :Smile:

----------


## aska

Malena,zao mi je.Nema tu neke velike utjehe,znam..ali drzi se.

Mono,sad ajde u nove pobjede.Sretno!  :Bouncing: 

Provy,ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Provy

Isto beta 0,1. Lezim u bolnici trenutno, prokrvarila sam k'o prava, bas me jako boli...
Sretno svima, ja sam puno ocekivala od ovog postupka i malo je reci da sam razocarana i tuzna. Već gledam šta kako i gdje dalje, mislim da više neću u Petrovoj, ne želim biti kao na pokretnoj traci... Vjerojatno cu u nekoj poliklinici probati, sad cu malo na drugim temama gledati koje su najbolje.
Pusa svima i puno sreće :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Provy,

Zao mi je ! Drzi se ! Sretno !

----------


## miuta821

Provy zao mi je. Ja jos cekam

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Provy, malena , cure zao mi je! 
I ja sam od proslog postupka ocekivala puno, zapravo uvijek puno ocekujem, treba odtugovati i smisliti plan za dalje. 
drzite se! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Martilala

Cure malena i provy bas mi je zao drži te se znam da nema utjehe ali morate hrabro dalje sad se jedna i druga dobro odmorite napunite baterije za dalje šaljem vam virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## aska

Uh,Provy zao mi je  :Sad:  Ja sam krvarila 10 dana,zao mi je sto si zavrsila i u bolnici.Svi mi ocekujemo i nadamo se i onda nas neuspjeh srusi.Ali,evo digla sam se i za tjedan dana idem na novi dogovor.Drzi se  :grouphug:

----------


## Provy

Hvala cure. Razmisljam sta i kako dalje, zelim napokon da mi netko posveti dovoljno vremena i k'o covjek mi objasni u cemu je tocno problem. To zahtijeva novce tako da gledamo Prag sada. Uzet cemo malu pauzu i uzivati preko ljeta, ali ne odustajemo. Vidim puno hrabrih zena ovdje i to i meni nekako daje snage. Divne ste i zelim vam da sto prije ostvarite svoje snove   :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Cureeeee, molim pomoc !!!

Dns mi.je 19 dpt, 5 + 4 po M.
Beta 7 dpt 110
9 dpt 349
19 dpt 12 011
Dns se vidi znaci s betom od 12 000 samo GV i ZV, jedna GV...!!!
Nije li to previsoka beta a da se bi plod ne vidi?? 
Vracena su dva embrija, ali se znaci samo jedna GV vidi.

----------


## sjuskica30

> Cureeeee, molim pomoc !!!
> 
> Dns mi.je 19 dpt, 5 + 4 po M.
> Beta 7 dpt 110
> 9 dpt 349
> 19 dpt 12 011
> Dns se vidi znaci s betom od 12 000 samo GV i ZV, jedna GV...!!!
> Nije li to previsoka beta a da se bi plod ne vidi?? 
> Vracena su dva embrija, ali se znaci samo jedna GV vidi.


Ništa ne brini meni se na betu od 20592.1 vidjela samo gestacijska od 8mm...
Sad sam u 31tj.trudnoće!

----------


## mono111

Hvalaa ! Jojjj nadam se da ce sve biti ok !!!

----------


## IVANA 86

Bok cure. Evo i mene nakon prvog transfera koji je bio danas.  :Cekam:  Vratili smo 2 blastociste, dobila sam utrogestan i dupahstone od terapije. Inače su mi ciklusi jako kratki (23-25 dana) pa me zanima da li navedena terapija zapravo produžuje cikluse tj čula sam da je nemoguće dobiti mjesečnicu dok sam na terapiji utrogestanima... I da koje ste simptome trudnoće ste imale nakon transfera?

----------


## aska

Ivana nema pravila.Znam cure a i cula sam da znaju procuriti ranije i u vrijeme ocekivane menstruacije pod Utrogestanom.Ja sam procurila tek 13dnt a beta je bila negativna.Za simptome trudnoce ti nazalost ne mogu pomoci.Mislim da to i nije bitno.Mozes ih imati hrpu a ne biti trudna i obrnuto.Vrijeme ce pokazati.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Nazalost Ivana ja sam jedna od onih koja sam svaki put dobila mengu pod utrogestanom, inace su mi ciklusi oko 35-37 dana a u postupku obavezno krene vec 30-ti dan.

----------


## IVANA 86

Pa hvala na info...bitno je da znam...a onda odete vadit betu svejedno prema uputama (meni piše za 14 dana) ili samo javite da ste dobile? Ja sam pila duphastone i prije i po njemu mi je mjesečnica dolazila prvo jako oskudno 3 dana (doktorica je rekla da je to lažna mjesečnica) pa tri dana ništa pa ponovno... Pa me eto zanima što i kako da mislim ako opet bude tako.. Za simptome sam malo pročitala da se simptomi pms i trudnoće dosta puta pomješaju...

----------


## aska

Moj ti je savjet da za svaki slucaj uvijek izvadis betu jer samo ona je sigurna i tocna.Ja sam ju vadila.

----------


## Jolica30

I ja sam uvijek vadila betu iako nije bilo dvojbe dali je to menga. Ja sam svaki put znala da je menga u pitanju i da nine uspjelo ali sam uvijek i za potvrdu isla po betu.

----------


## mono111

Ivana,
Uvijek izvadi betu 14 dpt, bez obzira na krvarenje i nikako prekidati terapiju do bete !

----------


## iva777

Ivana, beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj, obavezno vaditi bez obzira na eventualno krvarenje! sretno ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Cure hvala puno na savjetima. Budući da mi je prvi put izašla sam a da sam zaboravila pitati...Shvatila sam da je pravilo da nema pravila.  Iako se nadam da neće biti takvih situacija  :Smile:  da će beta biti velika i isto želim i svima vama!

----------


## patuljcica

evo curke i mene  :Smile:  danas mi je 5dnt, vraćen nam je jedan smrzlić i sad čekamo..za sada ništa ne osjećam osim tu i tamo nekakvog pikanja ali moguće da je to i od utrića..vidjet ćemo..još 7 dana do bete..
doma guštam i odmaram, odšećem po kvartu i s curkama na kavice i to je to, ovaj put sam odlučila sve laganini pa ćemo vidjeti..želim svim čekalicama velike bete  :Heart:

----------


## IVANA 86

patuljcica - da li mi možeš reći kakvo pikanje? ja od prvog utrića osjetim kao lagane menstrualne grčeve, to traje cijelo vrijeme, danas mi je 5 dan od transfera. Danas me počeo jako probadati desni jajnik i bole me leđa (kao kad trebam dobiti m). Ima li ijedna cura sa sličnim simptomima... :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Imala sam ja, identicne kao ti i jutro poslije je bio plusic  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Bas mi je drago zbog plusica  :Smile:  ja jos nisam mislila radit test,malo mi je prerano.. Al dobro da znam da moze biti i dobro  :Wink:

----------


## patuljcica

Ja (sam valjda jedna od sretnica koja) inace nemam nikakva pikanja, probadanja ni grceve pred mengu, nego mi je poprilicno tocna pa znam kad treba doci i samo osjetim da je krenula...
ali da, i ja sad osjetim stezanja dole, kao lagani grcevi i probadanje isto oko desnog jajnika, samo meni nije jasno kakve veze ima meni probadanje s obzirom da ja nisam punktirana jer se u mom slučaju radi o fet-u..
meni je danas 9.-ti dan i cekam ponedjeljak da napravimo betu..
svakakvih ima simptoma i za uspjeh i za neuspjeh i mozda se ni ne bi trebalo  s tim zamarati, znam da su cure pisale da ih cesto znaju i prsa boljeti, mene npr. nista ne boli, ali nisu ni bila prsa napuhnuta kad nisam imala stimulaciju pa zapravo samo cekam ponedjeljak...prosli put kad sam imala stimulirani sam vec oko 8.-og dana krenula brljaviti kao spotting da bi se na kraju pretvorilo u mengu..sad sam happy jer je za sada sve ok i nadam se da ce tako i ostati  :Smile:  jedino sto spavaam ko velika..vjerojatno od utrogestana..
Ivana je li odmaras domeka ili radis? ja sam trenutno domeka, ali svaki dan prosecem i izadem malo van..sretno!!!  :Wink:

----------


## IVANA 86

Ja sam isto doma, odmaram, evo napokon sam dohvatila i neke knjige da ih konacno procitam. Dok nisi spomenula nisam povezivala al spavam ko nikad  :Smile:  Mene bas probada pa cas mislim da cu dobit m, cas da su to simptomi od lijekova,a kad si vec spomenula grudi su mi ko baloni. Kolko sam shvatila bilo bi dobro da tako i ostane  :Very Happy: . Pa tebi je beta uskoro, zelim ti svu srecu ovaj put!

----------


## patuljcica

Super, Ivana  :Smile:  drago mi je da se sve dobro odvija, i samo neka cicke rastu :D 
 kad je tebi beta? Da, ja sam svoja dva tjedna joooos malo izgurala do kraja...
mene i dalje steze i bas osjetim i dok hodam, ali i dok mirujem..jos nemam nikakav spotting (juhuhu!!) sve cemo znati u ponedjeljak...je li to od utrogestana ili se malac zalijepio..
Hvala ti na lijepim željama i tebi želim lijepu veliku betu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mono111

Ivana,
Dobra.su to probadanja povremeno !!!!! 

Sretno cure

----------


## IVANA 86

patuljcica - beta mi je idući petak. Ali moram priznati da sam nekako sretna jer za sada nema spottinga..meni su ciklusi inače jako kratki i da je normalno m bi došla jučer. Jučer me probadalo opet, prvo jajnici pa trbuh ali možda je to zbog punkcije... Hoćeš ti napraviti test il ćeš ipak čekati betu u pon? Mislim da m dođe unatoč utrogestanima tako da  :fige:  da je dobro!!!
mono111 - nadam se da su dobra, sad se već jako nadam!!!

----------


## patuljcica

Suuper Ivana,  bit će to sve dobro!  :Smile: 
Mislim da neću raditi testiće..probat ću biti strpljiva do bete   :Bouncing:  
Do sad sam izdržala, još maloo pa ćemo više znati  :Smile: 
Dobro se osjećam, sve je ok za sada i nadam se da će tako i ostati  :Wink:

----------


## IVANA 86

Javi obavezno i sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## patuljcica

Kod mene je nažalost beta danas bila negativna..Ivana tebi želim svu sreću!  :Heart:

----------


## IVANA 86

;-( a nemogu vjerovat, bila sam sigurna po tvojim simptomima da ce biti lijepa beta... Drzi se,samo hrabro i mora jednom biti. Ja brojim sitno B-)

----------


## patuljcica

Hvala draga Ivana, i mi smo se nadali...ali ispada kako mi kažu..pravilo je da pravila nema...netko ima svakave simptome i ne uspije, netko nema nikakve i uspije i obrnuto..
sad malo odmora pa u nove pobjede..mislim na tebe i želim ti veliku betu u petak! još malo izdrži  :Wink:

----------


## IVANA 86

I dočekala betu, uspjela izdržati i ne napraviti test... dakle.. 2817.02  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miuta821

> I dočekala betu, uspjela izdržati i ne napraviti test... dakle.. 2817.02


Bravo cestitam! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ivana,cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala svima, ovo mi je prvi put...rekli su da ponavljam u pon ali mislim da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Vau, koja beta, cestitam!!!

----------


## Hadasa

Ivana 86- Čestitam na lijepoj Beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Ivana86 cestitam!!

----------


## Inso

Ivana 86 Čestitam! Stvarno dobra beta. Nekako sam i mislila da bi ti moglo uspjeti kad si rekla da su ti grudi ko baloni. Iako smo sve drugačije, meni su grudi dosada uvijek bile pouzdan znak, test ne moram ni raditi ako su male i ne bole, a 2 puta kad su me užasno bolile i bile uvećane, test je bio pozitivan.

----------


## Inso

Ivana86 jesi na kraju postupak odradila u Petrovoj ili privatno?

----------


## IVANA 86

U Petrovoj, ipak sam se odlučila za njih, najviše možda zbog blizine pa sam uspjela nekako stizat i na posao. Eto dobro da jesam  :Smile:  Joj da baloni, nemam s čim drugin usporediti, doslovno baloni  :Laughing:  A nekom ni to nije znak..čula sam da svi ti simptomi mogu bit i od lijekova...

----------


## IVANA 86

I da cure..hvala vam svima još jednom na čestitkama. Nadam se da ćete sve dočekati svoje visoke bete!!!

----------


## Sybila

Ivana, pratila sam i cekala da vidim kad ce ta beta, imala sam filing da cu cestitati  :Very Happy:  sad dalje samo lagano i optimisticno! Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala ti puno,nadam se da tebi ide dobro,kad stizu bebice?

----------


## mono111

Ivana,
Vec sam ti napisala, ali i ovdje cuu !
Jejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj !
Bravooo

----------


## MonaLi

*Ivana* - čestitam, lijepa brojka  :Klap:

----------


## Sybila

> Hvala ti puno,nadam se da tebi ide dobro,kad stizu bebice?


Hihi Ivana, moje su bebe stigle 25.6. s 34+1  :Wink:  
Nemoj se igrati s endometriozom i trudnocom, idi odmah na cuvanje. Sta mislis jesu se oboje uhvatili?  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Mono111 - da se i tu zahvalim na čestitkama.
MonaLi - nije me neko vrijeme bilo na forumu ali pratim te, drago mi je da se upornost isplatila. Nekad treba vjerovati sebi i biti uporan kao što si i ti bila. Nadam se da trudnoća protiče školski.
Sybila - pa sad vidim u potpisu...baš mi je drago i čestitam ti. Neznam jesu li dva, vidim da se po beti to ne može znati. Saznati ćemo, u pon ponavljam betu a onda da se javim svojoj dr. Nisu mi otvorili, kaže mi ginekologica da to  moja dr mora prvo preporučiti.... Nisam pametna, ciste sad nemam..riješila sam ih se prije postupka.

----------


## patuljcica

Draga Ivana bas sam happy zbog tebe! Cestitam ti od srca i zelim da uzivas u svakom danu u trudnoci i naravno poslije s bebekom ili jos i bolje vise njih  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ivana - tako je  :Smile:  Ne zalim ni zbog jedne odluke... trudnoca je super, sve je kako treba biti. Eto bar neka mi to prode glatko kad ovo prije nije  :Smile: 
Vidimo se na trudnickim temama  :Smile:  sretnooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Patuljcica - hvala ti od srca. Zelim ti da sto prije uspije.  MonaLi - e da sad na trudnicke teme  :Razz:

----------


## Zulta

Čestitke Ivana 86! 

Nisam imala snage pisati nakon transfera koji na kraju nije niti uspio. Ovo nam je bio drugi pokušaj, prvi puta nije došlo do oplodnje pa transfera nije niti bilo. 
Drugi puta smo bili u prirodnom ciklusu, dobili smo jednu jajnu stanicu koja se lijepo oplodila i vraćena je 3dnt, ali već 8dnt se pojavio smeđi iscjedak. Bilo ga je jako malo, ali nije prestao sve do vađenja bete 12 dnt. Na žalost beta negativna i već drugi dan sam prokrvarila. Malo odmora i onda u novu borbu.

Sretno svima koji čekaju betu.

----------


## aska

Zulta,zao mi je.

----------


## milasova8

Zulta, zao mi je! Skupi snage za novi postupak..
Drzi se!

----------


## Munkica

Cure, bila sam danas na transferu. Ubacili su jedan petodnevni embrio dobiven ICSI-em. Više ni po zakonu nisu smjeli  :Smile: 
Pet stanica je išlo na IVF i iz nekog razloga se niti jedna nije oplodila. MM ima dobar spermiogram, a stanice su bile dobre.
Ostale 4 su išle na ICSI i dobivena su 3 embrija. Rekli su da se 2 ostaju dijeliti do sutra pa će na zamrzavanje.
Beta je 16/9 za 12 dugih dana.

----------


## mono111

Zulta, zao mi je ! Skupi snage i hrabro daljee !!

Munkica, bas cudno??! Da se ni jedna nije oplodila....hm...tko ce ga znati?
Po zakonom vracaju samo jednu?? Gdje si to isla?? U Belgiju, ako sam dobro procitala??

----------


## Munkica

Pa i meni je to dosta čudno, ali valjda to objašnjava zašto nije išlo prirodno ako su jajne st i spermiji ok. Ili ne?

U Belgiji je zakon da se do 35 godina može transferirati samo 1 embrio (max. 2 od 3. do 6. pokušaja) i maksimalno 2 kada se radi o FET-u. Od 36-39 godina po 2 embrija u svakom pokušaju, a nakon 40. godine života nema ograničenja.

Zulta, tek sad sam vidjela tvoj post. Žao mi je  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Munkica
Pa valjda da ! Tko zna ! Etooo drzim figeeee

----------


## Inso

Iako sam trenutko između postupaka, dakle nije bilo transfera ovaj mjesec, ne znam gdje da postavim ovo pitanje, pa da ne otvaram novu temu postaviti ću ga ovdje. Nadam se da me admini neće koriti što sam malo off topic... Naime, danas mi je 17. dan ciklusa, i već 2-3 dana u vaginalnom iscjetku primjećujem nekakve kao smeđe sluzave žilice otprilike 2 puta dnevno (ispričavam se na opisu, ali ne znam kako da to ljepše opišem). Zanima me da li se nekome takvo nešto događalo, odnosno znate li što bi to moglo biti?

----------


## mono111

Da nije mozda neko ovulacijsko krvarenje???

----------


## Munkica

Ili pad progesterona?
Događalo mi se to na klomifenima. Dr. rekli da nema razloga za brigu.

----------


## Inso

Mono možda si u pravu. Kod mene ciklusi traju 27 dana, a budući da je smeđe boje možda je i ostalo od ovulacije pa tek sada izlazi. Nisam to do sada imala u prirodnim ciklusima, pa mi je bilo čudno, ali imala sam 2 puta nakon transfera, otprilike dan-dva nakon transfera, vrlo kratko, uglavnom samo jedan dan.

Munkica mislim da je rano za pad progesterona, ali ko će ga znat više. 

Cure hvala na odgovorima

----------


## IVANA 86

Zulta - zao mi je... Skupi snage i hrabro dalje. Inso - meni se slicna stvar dogadala dok sam uzimala duphastone tbl,bilo je i oskudnog krvarenja i prestalo bi kroz dva tri dana.. Nego ja ponavljala betu 17 dan t i 11270 je i da..vide se dvije gv. Gledam malo druge bete i sve mi se cine nekako manje,jel ovo moje u normali,zna li itko?

----------


## mono111

Ivana,
Beta ti je super. Moja je bila skoro kao tvoja a ja imam samo jedan plod, ti imas dva, normalno je da je malo veca !

----------


## milasova8

Ima li neka rodica koja ceka betu da skupa kratimo ove duuuge dane?

Meni danas 4dnt 3dnevnih mrva..
Nis posebno nema..ponekad se jave menstrualni grcevi i to je to..cice 0 bodova,al tak mi je bilo i u prvom postupku..
U petak planiram test raditi,imam kineza doma..

----------


## Munkica

Ja cekam još tjedan dana do bete  :Smile: 

5dnt 5-dnevna kupina.
Sise otpadaju, bradavice povremeno ljubičaste, prva tri dana grčevi (sad sve manje), zima mi je, zatvor, spavam ko top...
Potrošila sam sve kineze, ali u četvrtak/petak radim test iako je beta u subotu. To mi je priprema da ne bih opet tulila na telefon kad mi jave rezultate iz bolnice  :Smile: 
Milasova8, držim fige  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

I zivcana sam uzasno,sve mi digne tlak i najmanja sitnica..
Ne znam s cim to ima veze..
Sada cu si skratiti ovaj tjedan sto dolazi jer idem malo na odmor u drugi grad pa ce biti lakse-nadam se..

----------


## Munkica

Vjerojatno ima veze s iščekivanjem i nestrpljivošću  :Smile: 

Kod mene još nema nervoze na vidiku. Bojim se da ne dođe jer ću većinu tjedna biti sama doma pa ću imati previše vremena za razmišljanje.

----------


## milasova8

Munkica,soliramo na ovoj temi..
Par noci zaredom se moram dizati piskiti i jucer mi naotekli prsti i dlanovi-to pripisujem sparini koja je jucer bila nepodnosljiva..
To je to zasada..

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Pridruzujem se i ja!

----------


## Munkica

Nek' nam je veselo i uspješno  :Smile: 

Mene su tek sada počele brige moriti. Sa svakim utrogestanom pipkam maternicu pa je premekana, pretvrda, previsoko, prenisko... 
Prije će Božić nego subota.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> ...Sa svakim utrogestanom pipkam maternicu pa je premekana, pretvrda, previsoko, prenisko... 
> Prije će Božić nego subota.


Hahaha,  a sto me nasmija najutro! ( jos ne znam gdje su oni pokretni smajlici, a stavila bih da valjam od smijeha)!!! 
Nedaj se, Munki, ma, vec prekosutra mozes napravit kucni test. Nekako za tebe imam dobar osjecaj. Samo ostani pozitivna!

----------


## milasova8

Bas tako Munkice,ja se isto citava isprepipkam,i cice i cerviks..
Ali cice ne bole,cerviks tvrd spusten..
Danas 7dnt,ne ocekujem nista..
Machupicchu,dobro dosla i sto prije se preselila na trudnicki podforum!

----------


## milasova8

Mislila sam sutra test napraviti,bit ce 11dpo,odnosno 8dnt ..kinez bi trebo nes pokazati

----------


## Munkica

Srećom, kineze sam potrošila, a polica u dućanu s testovima je bila prazna. 
Ionako moram po još utrogestana u apoteku pa ću kupiti neki test.

Ma ti simptomi ili njihovo odsustvo nas samo izluđuju, a teško je sve ne promatrati. Nema druge nego čekati... Sretno!

----------


## Munkica

> Mislila sam sutra test napraviti,bit ce 11dpo,odnosno 8dnt ..kinez bi trebo nes pokazati



Meni je danas 13 dpo i 8dnt. Mislim da ću ipak čekati četvrtak.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Machupicchu,dobro dosla i sto prije se preselila na trudnicki podforum!


Hvala draga, bolje vas nasla i s vama skupa preselila na trudnicke teme!  :Smile:  
Divim vam se objema na strpljenju. Ja imam jos punih 10 dana do testa i neke cure koje jako cijenim jer su mi prije pomogle savjetima, sad mi vele da ni slucajno NE radim test prije tog preporucenog datuma. To samo sludi covjeka (tj.zenu)  :Smile: , rekose, a ja bas ne znam da cu moci izdrzati...

----------


## MachuPicchu77

A kad vec spominjete to ispipavanje cerviksa kod stavljanja Utrogestana, kakav bi trebao bit? Tvrd ili mekan, koji je znak trudnoce?

----------


## Munkica

Trebao bi biti visoko i mekan, po onome što sam čitala, kao vrh nosa. 
E, sad... Ad hoc pipanjem mislim da ne možemo primijetiti razlike već bi trebalo položaj i tvrdoću pratiti kroz cijeli ciklus (ili više njih). 
Ali, kad je prst već unutra, uvijek malo pipnem  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Najbolje ćeš znati po tome koliko duboko možeš umetnut utrogestane. Npr. kod mene kad postupak nije bio uspješan imala sam osjećaj da  ne mogu dovoljno duboko stavit utrogestane, kao da će ispasti van. S druge strane u uspjesnom ciklusu mogla sam ih stvarno visoko umetnuti i sve je bilo nekako mekano. Eto to je moj primjer, ali neke cure su spominjale da je i taj položaj cerviksa, kao i svi drugi znakovi i simptomi, individualan odnosno kod svakoga drugačije.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Najbolje ćeš znati po tome koliko duboko možeš umetnut utrogestane. Npr. kod mene kad postupak nije bio uspješan imala sam osjećaj da  ne mogu dovoljno duboko stavit utrogestane, kao da će ispasti van. S druge strane u uspjesnom ciklusu mogla sam ih stvarno visoko umetnuti i sve je bilo nekako mekano. Eto to je moj primjer, ali neke cure su spominjale da je i taj položaj cerviksa, kao i svi drugi znakovi i simptomi, individualan odnosno kod svakoga drugačije.


Inso, a je li tako od samog pocetka bude ili mekan ili tvrd, ili se mijenja kako vrijeme odmice? Jer sad kad ste mi to objasnile mogu reci da je moj definitivo tvrd i da imam taj osjecaj da ne mogu  Utrogestan tablete dovoljno duboko ubacit.  :Sad:  Inace nikad nisam bila vjesta s vaginaletama, svega par puta u zivotu sam ih koristila i uvijek sam imala osjecaj da mi vise toga iscuri nego sto se apsorbira. Tako mi je i sa Utrogestanom, dosta toga izadje van pa da to sprijecim ja podignem noge uz zid dok stavljam tablete i ostanem tako lezat bar 15 min.

----------


## Frixie

*machu* ako nisi prije provjeravala cerviks, nemoj ni sad. Samo ćeš se izluditi.

----------


## Munkica

Machu, dobro kaže Frixie. Trebalo bi pratiti promjene položaja i tvrdoće kroz cijeli ciklus (ili više njih) da bi mogla uočiti promjene. 
Ja nisam, ali ga svejedno pipam svaki čas kad stavljam utrogestane i samu sebe izluđujem.

----------


## milasova8

Ja isto kao i Munkica,procitala sam da bi cerviks trebao biti mekan i visoko i sad ga stalno pipkam..
A on mi nisko i tvrd i ludim..
Al odlucila sam se strpiti do bete u pon.i ne raditi test,bojim se jako jedne crte na testu

----------


## Ginger

milasova kad ce testic?

joooj, nemojte taj cerviks dirati
jos cete neku infekciju navuci
utrice brzo nutra i prste brzo van

----------


## aska

Milasova za tebe imam neki dobar osjecaj.U pravu je Ginger nemojte to raditi.U proslom postupku mi je bilo i visoko i nisko i beta je bila svejedno negativna.Mislim da je sad sve rano za prave simptome.Samo beta je pokazatelj svega.
Pitala sam prije ali da pitam i sad jer nisam pametna.Prije transfera jeste utrogestan stavljale vaginalno ili? Ja prosli put jesam i nije dr nista rekao ali sad se nekako neckam jel bolje mozda popiti?

----------


## Munkica

Otišla sam kupiti testove za sutra. Strah me napraviti ga, ali budući da rezultate bete javljaju usmeno, bit ću bar spremna na bilo koji ishod.
Mislim da imam napadaj panike.  :Smile:  Srce tuče 100 na sat, jedva dišem.
E, da mi je pivce popiti...

----------


## Frixie

Radi onako kako ti je dr. savjetovao. 

Ako trebaš oralno, a vrti ti se, onda vidi s njim da li se slaže da ih vaginalno stavljaš.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Mornimg, girls! It's Utrogestan time.  :Smile: 
E, jutros procedura prodje lakse,  stavila sam ih dublje nego prije.  :Smile:  Muslim da ste u pravu ste da to moze biti samo individualan simptom i to iskusnim curama koje ga redovno prate. Neke od nas znaju bolje osluskivat svoje tijelo.
Imam jednu prijateljicu koja je uvijek tocno znala kad ovulira, osjetila bi bol kad joj prsne folikul. Dok smo MM i ja pokusavali prirodno zatrudnit, pokusavala sam bolje pazit na simptome, tipa rastezljivost sluzi, eventualno strecanje u jajnicima, ali jok, bez LH trakica nikad ne bih pogodila ovulaciju. Tako mislim da ni sad bez testa necu znati prepoznati simptome trudnoce.
Jedini signal svog tijela koji prepoznam je glad.  :Smile:  Zeludac mi je jedini organ koji znam osluskivat.  :Smile: 
Milasova, razumijem taj strah od negativnog testa. Grozan je osjecaj vidjeti jednu crticu, mada bi ako ga prerano napravis mogao biti lazno negativan. Beta ce ionako pokazati bolje od bilo kakvog testa pa ako mozes izdrzati do ponedjeljka, ja te podrzavam.  :Smile:  
Munki,  kako se ti drzis? Kupujes test za sutra ili cekas betu u subotu?
Frixie, kako je prosao tvoj FET?

----------


## Munkica

> Milasova za tebe imam neki dobar osjecaj.U pravu je Ginger nemojte to raditi.U proslom postupku mi je bilo i visoko i nisko i beta je bila svejedno negativna.Mislim da je sad sve rano za prave simptome.Samo beta je pokazatelj svega.
> Pitala sam prije ali da pitam i sad jer nisam pametna.Prije transfera jeste utrogestan stavljale vaginalno ili? Ja prosli put jesam i nije dr nista rekao ali sad se nekako neckam jel bolje mozda popiti?


Rekli su vaginalno pa sam ga tako i stavila, a dr. je prije transfera isprala cerviks. Utrić je bio oko 8 ujutro, a transfer oko 14 sati. Do tada se sigurno apsorbirao.

----------


## aska

Frixie nije mi nitko nista rekao kako na dan transfera.Zato i pitam.A stavit cu vaginalno kao i prosli put.
Joj cure sto se tice testova ja vam se divim na hrabrosti.Ja se isto bojim ishoda i mislim da sam u onoj skupini koja voli biti trudna dok nalaz to ne dokaze.Radila sam onda test tek 12dnt i uzasno mi bilo.Mada se to ne moze izbjeci.Barem sam lakse docekala betu.
Machu ja isto uvijek po bolnoj ovulaciji znam kad ovuliram,jos nijednom nisam fulala ali eto do trudnoce prirodnim putem radi mojih jajovoda tesko da moze doci.I nije doslo.

Sad vidim odgovor od Munkie..hvala

----------


## Munkica

Test je za sutra. Kupila sam 2 za svaki slučaj. Iako, ako je negativan sutra, čekam betu u subotu. Ako je beta negativna, pijem  :Smile: 
Ma ti simptomi... Bila sam uvjerena da isto znam na kojem jajniku je folikul kad sam bila na klomifenima. Boli lijeva strana, on je na desnoj i obrnuto. Prozirne sluzi ko u priči, a do ovulacije još nije došlo. I tak... Jaka je moć sugestije. Recimo, sad sam uvjerena da svi simptomi polako nestaju.
Samo krvi vjerujem, test piškim samo zbog duševnog zdravlja  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam utric popila prije transfera,nisam imala nuspojava..
Mene cesto strecne u preponi i kad kihnem mi se javi grc nisko u maternici..
Ali isto ne znam prepoznat niti ovulaciju niti dolazak menstruacije a nisam ni trudnocu sa dva srceka..
Tako da ne znam ni sada jel uspjelo ili nije

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Joj, cure, sad sam dobila mailom obavijest od embriologice,  zameci koji su ostali u produzenoj kulturi su se prestali razvijat i nisu za kriopohranu.  :Sad: 
Aska, meni su vec nakon punkcije  rekli da vaginalno stavljam Utrogestane i tako sam radila i na dan transfera. ET mi je bio malo iza podne, tako da se taj jutranji mogao apsorbirat, a doktorica mi je stavila popodnevnu dozu, dok sam.jos bila na stolu da ne moram nista dirati do uvecer.

----------


## aska

Munkice koji ti je sutra dan nakon transfera?

----------


## aska

Uh,Machu to se ja bojim sta ce me sutra docekati.Nekako sam u strahu sto su odlucili ici na blastice s 4 oplodjenih ali jedan valjda bude.Sve sam nervoznija kako se blizi sutra kad je transfer.

----------


## Optimist

aska, vaginalno.

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice koji ti je sutra dan nakon transfera?


Sutra je 10 dnt 5-dnevni embrij.

Machu, ja još uvijek ne znam što se dogodilo s preostalim embrijima. Obavijest šalju isključivo preporučeno poštom.
Aska, ne znam kakva je praksa u tvojoj bolnici, ali da je nešto pošlo po krivu, već bi znala ako je transfer sutra. Sutra dobivaš mrvicu  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Munki, ne brini za svoje embrije, rekli su ti da su ih zamrznuli u stadiju blastociste, jer si na peti dan imala transfer, dakle tad su ti svi bili blastice. Mada to bas jest neprakticno sto te ne obavjestavaju i elektronskim putem.. A, da, spominjala si ti da imaju tu opciju online pracenja, samo ti treba sifra, jel'?
Aska, ja te potpuno razumijem, jer sam se i sama bojala jesu li mi folikuli dovoljno zreli i hoce li se zameci dobro razvijati. Ali ako su ti rekli da cekas peti dan, vidjeli su oni da su zameci kvalitetni i da se lijepo razvijaju. Znas da je nama doktorica rekla da nasi zameci nisu najboljwg kvaliteta, zato su mi radili transfer treci dan.

----------


## Munkica

Stvar je u tome da ne znam jesu li ih zamrznuli jer su 5. dan rekli da će ih ostaviti još jedan dan da rastu pa će ih onda zamrznuti.
Za opciju praćenja sam se trebala prijaviti kad je počela stimulacija  :Sad:  Kasno sam se sjetila i sad živim u neznanju.
Inače jako drže do protokola i formi što je razumljivo budući da dnevno imaju 20-ak punkcija pa kažu da dostavljaju samo pismenim putem da ne bi došlo do zabune.

----------


## aska

Optimist hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

> Frixie, kako je prosao tvoj FET?


Odlično! Obje blastice su se uspješno odledile i nastavile s razvojem.



> Rekli su vaginalno pa sam ga tako i stavila, a dr. je prije transfera isprala cerviks. Utrić je bio oko 8 ujutro, a transfer oko 14 sati. Do tada se sigurno apsorbirao.


Ma da, ionako moraju pročistiti cerviks prije ET-a. Ja sam na Crinoneu navečer i dufićima, al svejedno sam stavila Crinone večer prije. A on se bome zna nakon par dana zgrudati. Doktorima ti to ne smeta na kaj naiđu, jer čiste. Pitala sam ja.



> Uh,Machu to se ja bojim sta ce me sutra docekati.Nekako sam u strahu sto su odlucili ici na blastice s 4 oplodjenih ali jedan valjda bude.Sve sam nervoznija kako se blizi sutra kad je transfer.


Procjenili su da je tako najbolje. Samo vjeruj  :Kiss:

----------


## Inso

> Inso, a je li tako od samog pocetka bude ili mekan ili tvrd, ili se mijenja kako vrijeme odmice? Jer sad kad ste mi to objasnile mogu reci da je moj definitivo tvrd i da imam taj osjecaj da ne mogu  Utrogestan tablete dovoljno duboko ubacit.  Inace nikad nisam bila vjesta s vaginaletama, svega par puta u zivotu sam ih koristila i uvijek sam imala osjecaj da mi vise toga iscuri nego sto se apsorbira. Tako mi je i sa Utrogestanom, dosta toga izadje van pa da to sprijecim ja podignem noge uz zid dok stavljam tablete i ostanem tako lezat bar 15 min.



MachuPicchu, stvarno se ne sjećam u kojem danu ciklusa sam primjetila da je cerviks visoko i mekan, mislim da je bilo tamo pred kraj, nakon što je već proteklo bar tjedan dana od transfera. Ali znam da su neke cure pisale da im se u istom ciklusu izmjenjivalo stanje cerviksa, zasto sam i rekla da je to sve individualno. Meni je npr. bio pouzdan znak. A što se tiče curenja i apsorbiranja utrića, uvijek mi je curilo vani, i neka tekućina i komadići utrogestana i mislim da je to normalno.

----------


## Inso

> Milasova za tebe imam neki dobar osjecaj.U pravu je Ginger nemojte to raditi.U proslom postupku mi je bilo i visoko i nisko i beta je bila svejedno negativna.Mislim da je sad sve rano za prave simptome.Samo beta je pokazatelj svega.
> Pitala sam prije ali da pitam i sad jer nisam pametna.Prije transfera jeste utrogestan stavljale vaginalno ili? Ja prosli put jesam i nije dr nista rekao ali sad se nekako neckam jel bolje mozda popiti?


Aska, ja sam uvijek koristila utrogestane vaginalno, pa i do transfera. Samo što je meni transfer uvijek bio rano ujutro, pa npr. na sam dan transfera jutarnju dozu nisam uopće stavila nego bi mi stavio doktor odmah nakon transfera, ili ja sama malo nakon transfera.

----------


## aska

Prosli transfer mi je bio negdje oko 10 ujutro,a ja sam stavila vaginalno negdje oko 5 ujutro.Nije bilo nikakvih problema,i sad cu tako.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Meni je transfer bio cca oko 11 mislim, jer mi nije bilo dokt....pa smo ju cekali...
A ja sam si to jutro stavila 1 utric mislim,  a ona mi je nakon transfera ugurala jos dva...i ja sam normalno popodne stavila jos dva, i nastavila...s tim da ja jos uz to pijem i Duphastone.
Sretno sutraaaaaaaaa ! Javi nam sveeeeeeee !

----------


## aska

Hvala Mono,javim sve  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Munkica,da sutra ugledas plus!
Aska a tebi da vrate savrsene embrije!
Ja se vracam doma u subotu tako da definitivno necu raditi test prije nedjelje..

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, milasova!
Aska, sretno!

----------


## aska

Munkice,cekamo sutra plus  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

Munkice i aska, sretno, javite se  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, aska i Optimist!

Imam neke grčeve tipa menstrualne. Nadam se da je to dobar znak u ovom slučaju.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, držim fige u obliku plusa!

----------


## mono111

Munkice, sretnooo !

Askaaaa, sretnooo

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Stvar je u tome da ne znam jesu li ih zamrznuli jer su 5. dan rekli da će ih ostaviti još jedan dan da rastu pa će ih onda zamrznuti.
> Za opciju praćenja sam se trebala prijaviti kad je počela stimulacija  Kasno sam se sjetila i sad živim u neznanju.
> Inače jako drže do protokola i formi što je razumljivo budući da dnevno imaju 20-ak punkcija pa kažu da dostavljaju samo pismenim putem da ne bi došlo do zabune.


Ah, ta pravila! Je li to onda znaci da ne mozes za njih ( sudbinu preostalih embrija) pitati ni kad ti telefonom jave betu u subotu? 
Danas sam malo tuzna zbog svojih koji su se prestali razvijat. Zapravo smo se samo jednom od ta tri preostala nadali, navijali da postane blastica i smrzlic, ali eto nije uspio.   :Sad:  Sad se samo mozemo nadato da ce se bar jedan od ova dva sto su mi vracena uhvatiti i i ugnijezditi.
Zelim ti sutra najdeblje dvije crtice, zbilja se nadam da ce to biti prva pa dobra vijest kpju cu sutra ujutro procitat na ovom podforumu.
Saljem pozitivu ~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Munkica,da sutra ugledas plus!
> Aska a tebi da vrate savrsene embrije!
> Ja se vracam doma u subotu tako da definitivno necu raditi test prije nedjelje..


Pridruzujem se zeljama!  :Smile: 
Milasova, super sto ces malo promijenit sredinu i meni bi koristilo i razmisljam.da za vikend odem sestri ( drugi grad) i izigram se s necakinjom ne misleci na nikakve simptome i testove.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> MachuPicchu, stvarno se ne sjećam u kojem danu ciklusa sam primjetila da je cerviks visoko i mekan, mislim da je bilo tamo pred kraj, nakon što je već proteklo bar tjedan dana od transfera. Ali znam da su neke cure pisale da im se u istom ciklusu izmjenjivalo stanje cerviksa, zasto sam i rekla da je to sve individualno. Meni je npr. bio pouzdan znak. A što se tiče curenja i apsorbiranja utrića, uvijek mi je curilo vani, i neka tekućina i komadići utrogestana i mislim da je to normalno.


Hvala na odgovoru. Da, rekle su mi i sestre da je normalno da dio iscuri, samo sto se nekad bojim da iscuri i vise nego bi trebalo. Sad mi ide malo lakse, dublje ih stavljam i manje toga izadje van, a mozda je to i zato jer tako odlezim s podignutim nogama...Mozda sam postala i malo spretnija s vaginaletama, ali s " citanjem cerviksa" nisam i necu se tim zamarat.  To nije "my cup of tea", ja sam kao Milasova, bez testa nista ne prepoznajem.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Odlično! Obje blastice su se uspješno odledile i nastavile s razvojem.


Drago mi je to cuti. Nek se i kod tebe nastave lijepo razvijat. Sretno!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Uh,Machu to se ja bojim sta ce me sutra docekati.Nekako sam u strahu sto su odlucili ici na blastice s 4 oplodjenih ali jedan valjda bude.Sve sam nervoznija kako se blizi sutra kad je transfer.


Mislim na tebe i saljem ti dobre vibre ~~~~~~~~ Bit ce to dobro sutra i skupa cemo odbrojavati do bete!

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, nestrpljivo cekam(o)!  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Da  :Smile: 

Curke, sretno!

----------


## Munkica

Pardon trebalo mi je nešto duže jer sam u nekom izvantjelesnom stanju uzrokovanom pozitivnim testom  :Smile: )))

Uopće nisam gledala kad sam kupovala testove koji je tip testa, samo su mi u glavi odzvanjale riječi muža: "Nemoj kupit' neko smeće". I tako sam uzela digitalni (skuplji) i obični (jeftini). Otvorila skuplji i čitala upute (koliko teško može biti umočiti štapić?!) prvo na nizozemskom, onda na francuskom (onda i gugl za hrvatski) jer sam bila uvjerena da ovdje plus sigurno ne znači plus.
Skoro sam i drugi test popiškila, ali sam se na vrijeme zaustavila. Plus je plus, jel' da?  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Btw, muž je na putu i pošaljem mu sliku testa. Pokazuje + i 1-2. 1-2 u ovom slučaju označava broj tjedana trudnoće. On je mislio da označava 1-2 komada.  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Munkica od srca cestitam!!!! 
A na muza  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam Munkica!!!!

Ajde sad simptome na sunce

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, bubekica, milasova!  :Smile: 

Milasova, simptomi zapravo nestaju. Sise postojane, ali prestaju boljeti, sinoć sam imala grčeve poput menstrualnih i mislila kako M stiže. I to je to.
Nego, ja bih ipak pričekala betu da budem sigurna da se kupina primila.

----------


## mono111

Munkcicaaa,
Jejjjjj !!!!! Cestitam !!! Svakako izvadi betu i ponovi je !!!!

Muz, hahahhahhaha

----------


## Optimist

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, mono i Optimist  :Smile: 

Mono, imam dogovoreno vađenje bete u subotu (12 dnt). Vidjet ću s dr, ali u uputama piše da se do 6. tjedna vadi krv 2 puta tjedno, od 7. do 12. tjedna jednom tjedno ili svaka 2 tjedna ako uzimam lijekove koji pomažu održavanju trudnoće (valjda misle na progesteron).

----------


## Inso

> Btw, muž je na putu i pošaljem mu sliku testa. Pokazuje + i 1-2. 1-2 u ovom slučaju označava broj tjedana trudnoće. On je mislio da označava 1-2 komada.


Čestitam!!!!
A muž.... nema toga šta njima neće pasti na pamet  :Smile: )))

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Inso!

Hahaha, on bi vjerojatno odmah 2 komada. Već je prije mjesec dana pitao hoćemo li odmah po drugo  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Jeeeeeei!!! CESTITAM MUNKI! 
 :Smile:  Bas bas nas sam. Sretna zbog tebe!  Obradovala si me i nasmijala s tom muzevom izjavom. Sta veli, mozda jedno, a mozda twins! Hahaha!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Machu!

Mislim da ništa od twinsa  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Munkica,
Cekaj stvarno?? Tako se vadi beta kod vas?? Ti i zivis u Belgiji??
Ovdje se beta samo ponavlja na pocetku T, jedino ako ima potrebe za kasnijim vadjenjem...

----------


## Optimist

I vadi se svaki drugi dan da se vidi dupla li se pravilno. 
Meni su sad izvadili dva puta, lijepo je narasla pa su me sljedeci put narucili na uzv i to je to.

----------


## Hadasa

Munkica čestitam na plusu  :Very Happy: 
Želim urednu i dosadnu trudnoću .

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Aska, cekamo te ovdje!  :Smile:  Jesu li ti rekli kad mozes radit test, a kad vadit betu?

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica,
> Cekaj stvarno?? Tako se vadi beta kod vas?? Ti i zivis u Belgiji??
> Ovdje se beta samo ponavlja na pocetku T, jedino ako ima potrebe za kasnijim vadjenjem...


Nestade mi post....

Je, živim u Belgiji. U uputama koje sam dobila piše da se vadi krv (pretpostavljam beta), ali za 10-ak dana imam konzultacije s dr. pa ću pitati koja je procedura. 
Znam da te oni prate samo kroz prvo tromjesečje, a kasnije ideš svom ginekologu koji njima šalje podatke o tvojoj trudnoći i da im dovodiš dijete na sistematski kada je 2 i 12 mjeseci staro (oboje zbog statistike). Ali to je daleka budućnost. Prvo subota i beta...

Hadasa, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Munkice cestitam  :Smile: ! 
Machu meni je receno 14 dnt beta.

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, aska!

Transfer je već gotov?

----------


## aska

Gotov.2 blastociste na cuvanju,2 zamrznute.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkiceeeeee! Divota i krasota i ljepota! Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Munkica

> Gotov.2 blastociste na cuvanju,2 zamrznute.


Sretno i smireno čekanje ti želim  :Smile: 




> Munkiceeeeee! Divota i krasota i ljepota! Čestitam!!!!


Hvala, draga  :Smile:  Sad samo da beta bude ok..

----------


## aska

Ima li koja da je alergicar? Prosli postupak sam ok disala ali sad me ambrozija ubi,a ne znam sta smijem uzeti i smijem li uopce ista uzeti protiv alergije pa i kapi za nos?

----------


## milasova8

Aska,suosjecam..
Mene ambrozija ubi..ne prestajem kihati,sve me svrbi..zivi uzas..
Ne pijem nista bas jer se ne volim trpati tabletama..

----------


## aska

Danas sam kihala ne znam ni sama koliko puta,cijelo vrijeme.E sad,izdrzala sam preko dana,ali me muci kako zaspati.Tocno navijam za kisu da se lakse barem malo dise.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Nemoj kapi za nos one klasicne uzimati..Rinocort za alergije mozes....ili neku fiziolosku otopinu...kao i Claritin koji je dozvoljen u T.

----------


## milasova8

Ja se osjecam ko napuhani balon,uzas..
Sva sam napuhana,trbuh mi izgleda kao da sam u 5 mj.trudnoce..
Ali i lice i ruke svugdje imam osjecaj naotecenosti..
Koma..
Jedva cekam pon.da se rijesim ove muke.

----------


## aska

> Aska,
> Nemoj kapi za nos one klasicne uzimati..Rinocort za alergije mozes....ili neku fiziolosku otopinu...kao i Claritin koji je dozvoljen u T.


Rinocort nemam ali imam Tafen sprej.Isla sam guglati,sastojak je isti.Ok,onda budem to,barem pred spavanje.Hvala.

Milasova,izdrzi jos malo!

----------


## Munkica

> Ja se osjecam ko napuhani balon,uzas..
> Sva sam napuhana,trbuh mi izgleda kao da sam u 5 mj.trudnoce..
> Ali i lice i ruke svugdje imam osjecaj naotecenosti..
> Koma..
> Jedva cekam pon.da se rijesim ove muke.


Ili će slatke muke tek krenuti  :Smile:  
I ja izgledam kao da sam lubenicu progutala. 
Za vrijeme i nakon stimulacije sam zadržavala užasno puno tekućine. Konstantan osjećaj da moram na wc, a na kraju samo par kapi izađe.
Pretpostavljam da isto od stimulacije i/ili progesterona imam užasan zatvor. Pijem litru vode s magnezijem dnevno, psyllium, mljeveni lan, chia sjemenke, jogurt s voćem. Ne pomaže ništa...

----------


## Hadasa

I meni je tako bilo s zatvorom par dana,proći će uskoro,probajte s ugrijanom mineralnom vodom,znam da je fuj ali to kod mene uvijek djeluje...

----------


## Frixie

*aska* Pa ja sam pila deslordis za alergiju (slično claritineu, razlika je u molkeluli), a onda sam prešla na decortin kao sastavni dio terapije od prije transfera i sad ga pijem. Slobodno piješ kaj već piješ, kortići bi ti trebali i pomoći malo zavarati imunosustav. Zakaj cure niš ne pitate doktore?

Prijavljujem 5dpt = 0 simptoma

----------


## aska

Nitko Frixie nama ne objasni nista,a i nakon transfera ih ne vidimo.U otpusnom pismu pise samo MIROVANJE bas tako i nista vise.Sad ga nisam ni dobila,nesto mi sestra promrljala radi smrzlica se ceka da se napise  :Confused:  Istina,mogla sam pitati za vrijeme transfera jer je zacudo atmosfera bas bila opustena i vesela,ali  eto nisam se sjetila.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja se osjecam ko napuhani balon,uzas..
> Sva sam napuhana,trbuh mi izgleda kao da sam u 5 mj.trudnoce..
> Ali i lice i ruke svugdje imam osjecaj naotecenosti..
> Koma..
> Jedva cekam pon.da se rijesim ove muke.


Milasova koji ti je dnt?

----------


## milasova8

Danas mi je 10dnt ,13dpo

Nije mi uvijek takav osjecaj,uhvati me ponekad,kao da me netko napuhao kao balon..
Ne znam stvarno,leda me ne bole,a sjecam se da mi je jedino ta bol u donjem djelu leda bio simptom u prvoj trudnoci..
Ovaj postupak psihicki puno teze podnosim i stvarno jedva cekam izvaditi tu betu da vidim na cemu sam..
Buduci da se sutra vracam s puta test necu raditi prije nedjelje jer ako bude negativan ne znam kak cu voziti do zagreba..

----------


## Bluebella

> Danas mi je 10dnt ,13dpo
> 
> Nije mi uvijek takav osjecaj,uhvati me ponekad,kao da me netko napuhao kao balon..
> Ne znam stvarno,leda me ne bole,a sjecam se da mi je jedino ta bol u donjem djelu leda bio simptom u prvoj trudnoci..
> Ovaj postupak psihicki puno teze podnosim i stvarno jedva cekam izvaditi tu betu da vidim na cemu sam..
> Buduci da se sutra vracam s puta test necu raditi prije nedjelje jer ako bude negativan ne znam kak cu voziti do zagreba..


Razumijem te. 
Jel ti to prvi postupak za drugu bebu?

Ja sam jucer krenula s pikanjem, ujutro vadila estradiol i progesteron i obavila uzv (imam oko 10 antralaca), popodne prva doza Ovaleap-a (225 jedinica).
Ne znam kak ce biti nakon transfera, ali za sad sam poprilično cool. Uvjerena sam da ce uspjeti, bilo sad iz svježeg ili iz smrznutih (ako ih bude) ili iz nekog drugog postupka, mozda opet prirodno... nemam pojma.

----------


## milasova8

I ja sam se pikala ovaleapom,ali 150 jedinica..
Prvi postupak za drugu bebu..
Samo zadrzi pozitivu do kraja..
Ja sam isto u pocetku bila super pozitivna dok mi sve lade nisu potonule kada su skoro sve js bile nezrele..vec tada sam otpisala ovaj postupak i to me sada unistava..

Ali vjerujem da  cemo se opet sresti na trudnickim temama!

----------


## Bluebella

> I ja sam se pikala ovaleapom,ali 150 jedinica..
> Prvi postupak za drugu bebu..
> Samo zadrzi pozitivu do kraja..
> Ja sam isto u pocetku bila super pozitivna dok mi sve lade nisu potonule kada su skoro sve js bile nezrele..vec tada sam otpisala ovaj postupak i to me sada unistava..
> 
> Ali vjerujem da  cemo se opet sresti na trudnickim temama!


Srest cemo se  :Smile:  naravno da hocemo  :Heart: 

Nek te iznenadi testic/beta u pon i sretno!

----------


## željkica

Ocete cure,ja vas cekam tamo!

----------


## Bluebella

Željkice kako vi napredujete? Čekate bracu ili seku?

----------


## željkica

Dobro evo nas u 23 tt a stiže nam braco!

----------


## milasova8

Munkica,cekamo betu :Wink: 

Mene nocas probudila mucnina i val vrucine..

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Milasova i Aska, evo kise i padat ce cijeli vikend.  :Smile:  Nadam se da su popustili ambrozijski simptomi.
Od ovih simptoma kojima.se nadamo, ja nemam nikakve. Imam povremeno bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Setnja mi godi, ali ne mogu hodat svojim normalnim ritmom ( uvijek brzo hodam), neki pritisak u trbuhu mi neda. Mislim.da je to jos od stimulacije i punkcije.
Jutros me kisa uspavala pa sam Utrogestane stavila 2 i pol sata kasnije nego sam trebala.  :Sad: 
Munki, jel' ti danas vadis betu? Sretno i javi!

----------


## Optimist

MP, ne brini sto si kasnije stavila utrice, sve je to u redu, ne moraju izricito biti tocno u sat, povremeno zakasnjenje nije presudno  :Wink: 

Cure, strpljivo u iscekivanju, Munkice, sretno!

----------


## aska

Meni se javila glavobolja opet kao i prosli postupak i tad sam vec znala da nista od toga.Migrena koju uvijek imam u PMS-u.Inace,kao pomahnitala samo po netu trazim jeli ikome ikad uspjelo s mojom dijagnozom jer znam da imam upola manje sanse.Inace,sve moguce simptome imala sam vec od aspiracije tako da je to od Utrogestana(bolne grudi i sl).
Inace,Machu kod nas u Slavoniji nije jos pala kisa,evo toplo i suncano,ali malo mi je lakse za disanje,nema vjetra  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, upravo mi javili iz bolnice da sam službeno trudna  :Smile: 
Pitala sam kolika je beta i kaže gospodična iz monitoring centra da je beta odlična i da ne trebam brinuti. Pa eto, ne brinem onda  :Smile: 
Ponovno me naručili na vađenje krvi u petak, a sad odoh pojesti nešto jer postim od jutra (od nervoze).

Milasova, hvala i tebi držim fige  :Smile: 

Machu, imala sam iste probleme s hodanjem kao i ti, a sve se za sada dobro odvija.

Optimist, hvala  :Smile: 

Aska, glavu gore i želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## Optimist

Munkice, jako mi je drago, cestitam i neka vam je sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, to sam i očekivala!  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Munkice,
Cestitam !!! Bravooooo

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure  :Smile:   :grouphug: 

Nadam se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Ma, bravo, Munki! Cestitam i sluzbeno!  :grouphug: 
Aska, glavobolja ne mora nista znacit. Nekako mislim da mi i ne mozemo nista znati po simptomima kad smo nakljukane hormonima jos od stimulacije pa sad progesteron u utricima. Samo treba nekako izdrzat do testa i vadjenja bete, jedino to znaci da ili ne. Ne znam kako cu izdrzat jos 6 dana do testa, vec sam ih pripremila u kupaoni i lagano obilazim oko njih kao macak oko vruce kase.  :Smile: 
Optimist, hvala na odgovoru, tako sam se i nadala.

----------


## aska

Ja nemam nijedan test,sve si mislim da si ga necu ni kupiti.Mada opet u neku ruku i bolje ga je napraviti pa se lakse pripremis za betu.Meni je jos gorko sjecanje na prosli test.Vec imam traume od njega.Ali,kad prirodno iscekujes i radis test i izostane + nije ni upola bolno kao kad si u postupku.Ova bol barem meni daleko je veca.Nadam se da ces ugledati +.

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam Munkica!!!!

Aska,slazem se,daleko je teze..
I glava je i mene jucer rasturala..iz Slavonije gdje je bilo sunce i 28 stupnjeva sam dosla u kisu i 16 stupnjeva pa mislim da je zbog toga..

Inace,nisam danas napravila test,sutra idem po betu..

----------


## aska

Milasova,nek beta bude pozitivna.Ti si vec imala uspjeha,nekako vjerujem da ces opet  :Wink:  Ima i tu nesto.
Inace,evo sad je i u Slavoniji kisa i grmljavina.Dan savrsen za odmaranje i gledanje tv-a.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

True! Ne moze se mjerit ono " uobicajeno"  razocarenje negativnim teatom s, nedaj Boze, minusom nakon postupka. Ja sam plakala u srijedu kad su mi se preostali embriji prestali razvijati produzenoj kulturi. Stalno imam u podsvijesti strah da mozda i ovi u meni nisu nastavili razvoj. Isto sam tako rovila po forumu trazeci je li kome uspjelo sa transferom osmostanicnih zametaka. Onda opet tjeram te crne sumnje i slutnje, ponavljam sebi ono sto mi je doktorica rekla da su dovoljno dobri da bi mogli uspjeti i da im je bolje u maternici nego u kulturi..
A opet da mi je samo da nekako zavirim unutra i vidim sta se s njima dogadja. Kako je meni ovo prvi postupak i nikad nisam bila trudna, nemam s cim usporedit simptome i jedino sto znam je raditi test i morat cu ga napravit jos prije petka. Taaako je tesko cekati!!! Valjda je svakom trava zelenija s druge strane ograde. Meni se iskreno cini da cete i vas dvije (Aska i Milasova), ovaj put uspjeti kao i Munkica.  :Smile:  
Btw prijavljujem simptom promjenljivog raspolozenja. U par minuta prelazim iz smijeha u plac i iz ljutnje u raznjezena stanja.  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Machu,itekako ima trudnoca iz transfera osmostanicnih zametaka pa i manje cak.Nije blastocista mjerilo da ce biti uspjesnije iako kao ima vece sanse.Ja ovaj put sam stvarno imala uspjeh da sam od 4 js uspjela dobiti 4 blastociste i to cak jako dobre.Ali s druge strane,nisam ni ja mlada.Jajovod mi los.Tako da to odmaze.I sama sebi sam vec dosadna s tim ali bojim se zanositi.Jer ni ja nikad nisam bila trudna,stovise nikad mi nije ni kasnila menstruacija pa da sam se imala icemu ponadati.Tako da evo nisi sama u svojim strahovima.Meni taj bioloski sat kao da stalno kuca i stvara mi presing a to ne zelim.Ako i ne uspijes(a ne znaci da neces) ne odustaj.Nikad ne odustaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure  :Smile: 

Milasova, želim ti lijepu betu. Javi nam rezultate sutra  :Smile: 

Nisam ni ja baš najmlađa (uskoro 35), ovo mi je prvi IVF/ICSI (prije sam imala 5 ciljanih klomid+pregnyl pokušaja), nismo dobili niti jedan embrij s IVF-om, nego samo s ICSI-em i primilo se iz prve  :Smile:  .
I mene su morila pitanja poput što ako stanice nisu kvalitetne i jednostavno ne može prirodno doći do oplodnje, što ako embrij ima genetske nedostatke, što ako...
Aska, ja sam se kao ti isto bojala nadati, ali ježi ga pa sve to radamo da bismo se imale čemu nadati, zar ne?  :Smile:  
I sada sam malo oprezna jer znam da je još rano za veselje...

Znam da je najstresniji dio svega čekanje. Ako nisam prokrvarila prije bete, radila bih obavezno test doma jer rezultate javljaju telefonom i to bi mi bila dobra psihička priprema da mogu voditi koliko-toliko normalan razgovor nakon što bi mi rekli rezultate.

Cure  :grouphug:  drž'te se!

----------


## Ginger

Machu pa naravno da ima trudnoca iz trodnevnih
moje dvije curke su trodnevne, i to iz prirodnjaka
a najstarija je bila sedmostanicni  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

milasova di je testic?

----------


## aska

Munkice,naravno da mi sve ovo radimo u nadi da ce kad tad uspjeti.I meni je bas drago sto je tebi uspjelo i nadam se da ce sve ici uredno i skolski.Isto zelim i ostalim curama  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Cini mi se da M.dolazi..
Smeckasto mi je na dnevnom ulosku..
Danas 12dnt..
Ipak cu sutra izvaditi betu

----------


## aska

Moze biti ali i ne mora biti menstruacija.Slazem se da najbolje da izvadis betu.

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Samo da napomenem da je meni bilo uzasno stresno cekanje bete...s tim da nisam odmah ni bila sigurna hocu li raditi testove prije bete...ali posto sam isla na more, kupila sam 3 ista u Mulleru, neka se nadju...
Na kraju sam prokrvarila 6 dpt, radila test i ispao je poz...isto sam prvo dobila smedji iscjedak i nakon toga rozu krv...bila sam sigurna da je gotovo...
Toliko sam puta krvarila u ovoj T, svakih par dana doduse...
Zelim reci da iscjedak ili krv nuzno ne znace da nije uspjelo ! I srecom sam doma imala u pripremi test...
I jos nesto...nazalost nikad ne mozemo znati da li je embrij zdrav, na zalost !!!
Ja sam imala tri spontana, i nekako sva tri prepisujem krom.greskama, treci je dokazan...nismo nosioci gresaka tako da je kod nas bas losa sreca ! Ocito !
Sretnooooo cureeeeee, drzim vam fige da je to kod vas to, da imate zdravi embrij na cuvanjuuuu  :Smile: ))

----------


## milasova8

Ma i ja sam u prvoj trudnoci krvarila milijon puta..
Ali sada bas osjecam da je to menga..
Ocekujem sutra negativnu betu tako da..

----------


## Munkica

Milasova, slažem se s curama.

Želim ti puno sreće i snage sutra.

----------


## milasova8

Test minus ko kuca..
Sutra idem samo sluzbeno po betu i narucit se na konzultacije da vidimo sta dalje..
Koliko mora proc vremena do novog stimuliranog?

----------


## Optimist

Milasova, bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Obicno barem 3 mjeseca.

----------


## Ginger

milasova zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> Test minus ko kuca..
> Sutra idem samo sluzbeno po betu i narucit se na konzultacije da vidimo sta dalje..
> Koliko mora proc vremena do novog stimuliranog?


 :Sad:  baš mi je žao

----------


## aska

Milasova,bas mi je zao  :Sad:  Ja sam isla u novi stimulirani nakon 3 mjeseca.

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Jojjjjj, bas mi je zaooooooo !!!!!
Napravi ipak betu, za svaki slucaj !!!!

----------


## Munkica

Jako mi je žao, milasova  :Sad:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Milasova, draga, zao mi je!  :Sad:  
Jutros citam i place mi se.  :Sad:  Slazem se s Mono, ipak ti izvadi betu, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Machu pa naravno da ima trudnoca iz trodnevnih
> moje dvije curke su trodnevne, i to iz prirodnjaka
> a najstarija je bila sedmostanicni


Ma, da? Tvoje "little women" su dosle iz trodnevnih embrija?! Hvala sto si mi rekla, to mi vraca nadu. Ginger, ti si meni super sa svojim cudesnim djevojcicama. Otkako sam prvi put vidjela tvoj potpis, u glavi imam sliku cetiri sestre koje obozavaju svoju "Marmee" iz Little Women by Louisa May Alcott. Btw, to mi je omiljena knjiga.  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Aska i Munki, hvala na ohrabrenju i "sheranju", izgleda sve imamo slicne strahove. Bioloski sat je horor kad kuca zadnje minute.  :Sad:  Kad sam se pocela pripremati za ovaj postupak, strasno mi je bilo to sto se na svakom koraku sve moze prekinuti, moze se uopce ne reagirati na stimulaciju, moze se punkcijom ne dobiti nijedna js, ako se i dobije ne mora se oplodit, pa se moze prestat dijelit i prije transfera...koliko muke i rizika da se dodje samo do zaceca, a tek onda svasta moze biti. Ne samo da moze, nego i biva, puno cura na ovom forumu su imale takve scenarije i opet prezivjele i isle dalje. Hocu reci da iako smo itekako svjesne sto bi sve moglo poci po zlu, jedini smisao je da usprkos tome vjerujemo da cemo ipak mi biti te sretnice koje ce uspjeti. Ono sto pjeva Jo Lisac " mozda jedna od sretnih, jedna od tisucu, bit cu bas ja."  :Smile:  Samo tako ima smisla sve ovo prolazit.
Ljubim vas, cure moje!

----------


## Vrci

I moj prvi malac je iz trodnevnog embrija, a bio je i jedina dobra js na toj punkciji (druga je bila nezrela)  :Smile: 
A prije toga sam imala 3 transfera blastica i ništa

----------


## milasova8

Cekam nalaz nikako da dode na mail..
Ugl,menga nikako da krene kak spada..ima tragova krvi samo kad se obrisem papirom..sad ne znam e se to racuna kao 1dc ili? Prestala sam danas sa utricima..

Hvala curke,danas sam puno bolje..sad samo ne znam dal da ostanem u Petrovoj ili da se selim drugdje..to me sada muci..

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Jojjjj  :Sad: 
Jesi vadila krv u Petrovoj?? Ako jesi, cudno je da ti nalaz nisu jos poslali? Meni se nikad nije dogodilo da ovako dugo cekam !
Da nije neka greska??

----------


## Optimist

Milasova, nazovi lab., mozda ih jos ulovis, mislim da rade do 15 h. Nalaz ti je vec trebao stici. Imas njihob broj na nalazu od vadjenja krvi i hormona, ako su ti pri ruci. 
Nisi jos trebala prekidati s utricima.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> I moj prvi malac je iz trodnevnog embrija, a bio je i jedina dobra js na toj punkciji (druga je bila nezrela) 
> A prije toga sam imala 3 transfera blastica i ništa


Wow, pa to dakle bas nema pravila! Hvala Vrci.  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Milasova,zasto si prestala s utrogestanom prije nalaza? Tko zna,mozda beta i nije negativna.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Cekam nalaz nikako da dode na mail..
> Ugl,menga nikako da krene kak spada..ima tragova krvi samo kad se obrisem papirom..sad ne znam e se to racuna kao 1dc ili? Prestala sam danas sa utricima..
> 
> Hvala curke,danas sam puno bolje..sad samo ne znam dal da ostanem u Petrovoj ili da se selim drugdje..to me sada muci..


A da ipak stavis dvije tablete dok cekas? Negdje na forumu sam citala da su testovi znali biti lazno negativni ( narocito jedan brand...Primatest, mislim) i da su cure sa tim " smedjarenjem" ipak bile trudne. ( Mono je i jucer o tome pisala.)

----------


## Optimist

Prvi put kod spontane trudnoce sam imala smedjarenje i test mi je bio pozitivan tek nakon 10 dana!
Tada sam otisla na hitnu i dobila utrice kao terapiju. 
Nazalost, ta moja trudnoca je zavrsila spontanim, ali hocu reci da neg. testovi i smedjarenje nisu siguran znak (ne)trudnoce.

----------


## milasova8

Ocito je onda doslo do nekakve zabune kad jos nisu nis poslali,svi papiri ostali kod MM u autu tak da nemam broj ali ujutro odmah zovem..
Iako znam da je menga,jer je upravo krenulo malo jace curkati crveno bas,stavit cu utrice..

----------


## mono111

Ne bi se smjelo prekidati s terapijom.
Jedan dokt.je bas rekao da je jedna cura radila testove, bili su negativni, ona je prekinula s terapijom, ipak je izvadila betu mislim 14 dpt i bila je poz na kraju. Ali je bila biokemijska, tko zna da je uzimala terapiju mozda ne bi bila biokemijska !
Radje ti jos jedan dan uzmi terapiju....za svaki slucaj ! Stvarno nikad ne znas...
Pa ja bi po svom krvarenje, samo ne bila trudna.....da sam se samo na to fokusirala !

I mislila sam da je neka greska u labu...svakako ih nazz odmah ujutro.
Meni su cak kad sam isla vaditi betu 7 dpt posto im kazes koji dc je ili koji je dpt, poslali betu kroz valjda sat vremena, hahah, sto se nikad nije dogodilo, inace bi uvijek dobila nalaze cca iza 12 h !
Sretnooooo

----------


## milasova8

Pao im je sustav pa nisu mogli slati mailove,ugl beta je ocekivano negativna..
Sada se treba skupiti i krenuti dalje..

----------


## Munkica

Žao mi je jako!  :grouphug:

----------


## željkica

Milasova jako jako mi žao! Malo odmori skupi snage i kreni u nove pobjede! Nemoj odustat ako je zelja jaka doći ce i uspjeh,vidis moj potpis koliko smo se namucili za drugo al zelja je bila jača i evo me 24 tt!Sretno! !!!

----------


## Optimist

Milasova, zao mi je!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala curke..
Bas sam pomislila na sve vas koje ste prosle toliko negativnih postupaka..
Teska je ova borba..
Svim cekalicama zelim uspjesne postupke❤

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Zao mi je, Milasova!  :Sad:  
 :grouphug: 
Ucinila si sve sto si mogla.

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Bas mi je zao ! Nazalost, svatko valjda poznaje svoje tijelo !
Drzi se i sretno daljeeee

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Radim testove od utorka (8dpt, a 11 dan nakon aspiracije). Imam te neke internetske trakice (Wondfo) kojje bi trebale biti osjetljive na 25mIU/ml. Negativno vec treci dan. Jucer sam uz Wondfo radila i Cyclotest, osjetljiv na 10mIU/ml. Takodjer negativan. Danas sam napravila i GraviGnost, isto negativan. Sve sam radila na jutarnjem urinu. Nijedan nije pokazao ni neku blijedu sjenu druge crtice. Big fat negative, every single one!  :Sad: 
Sutra mi je 14. dan nakon aspiracije, 11dpt ( vracena su mi 2 osmostanicna zametka) i THE TEST. Na otpusnici mi pise da taj dan napravim test i javim rezultat u polikliniku pa ce mi onda reci sta dalje.
Ocekujem da ce i taj sutrasnji test biti negativan, ali i dalje pijem vitamine i stavljam Utrogestane i jos uvijek se nadam cudu. Dok ne vidim betu, ne gubim nadu! 
Kad se obicno radi beta? 14.dan nakon aspiracije ili ET?
A je li se nekoj od vas desilo to da su bas svi testovi negativni, a beta ipak pokaze trudnocu?

----------


## aska

Machu,mislim da svaka klinika ima svoja pravila u vezi vadjenja bete,ali vecinom je to 14dnt.Nemoj me drzati za rijec.Ja tako trebam vaditi.Ja sam prosli put radila test 12dnt i bio je negativan,ali ja sam i tad imala blastocistu i morulu tj transfer 5.dan.Beta je meni nazalost potvrdila test.Mislim da vecina vadi betu nakon transfera ali velim to ovisi od klinike do klinike.Nemoj prekidati s terapijom dok ne vidis nalaz,mozda i nije negativna.Mislim da bude slucajeva da test pokaze jedno a krv drugo.Drzim fige!

----------


## Munkica

Machu, nemoj nikako prekidati utrogestane dok ne izvadiš betu.
Ja sam betu vadila 12 dnt, ali su mi u bolnici rekli da nipošto ne prekidam utrogestane pa makar i prokrvarila.
Držim ti fige!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Hvala cure, svakako necu prekidati terapiju.
Citala sam po internetu da je to moguce da je test negativan, a beta pozitivna i hvatam se za tu mogucnost, mada znam da to izgleda kao hvatanje za slamku. Nada je cudo sama po sebi, nesto mi neda da povjerujem u te negativne testove, mada nije nimalo ohrabrujuce gledati u BFN ( big fat negative). A ne mogu ne raditi testove. Divim se strpljenju svih vas koje ih preskacete i cekate nalaz bete iz krvi.
Aska, ako mi sutra kazu da betu vadim u pon., to ce biti 14dnt, jer mi je sutra 14 dan od aspiracije. Dakle ti ces betu vaditi u cet.28.9.? (Sjecam se da si imala ET 3 dana poslije mene.)

----------


## Optimist

Ja nisam radila testove kad sam bila u postupcima  :Smile: 
Jedina mjerodavna je beta.
Testove sam radila u prvoj spontanoj trudnoci i tek mi je 10-i dan test bio pozitivan, a beta taj dan oko 280. 
Sretno!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Ja nisam radila testove kad sam bila u postupcima 
> Jedina mjerodavna je beta.
> Testove sam radila u prvoj spontanoj trudnoci i tek mi je 10-i dan test bio pozitivan, a beta taj dan oko 280. 
> Sretno!


Hvala Optimist! 
A velis radila testove zbog kasnjenja M u spontanoj trudnoci? I tek 10. dan kasnjenja si dobila pozitivan urinski test? Malo je drugacije kad je spontano, jer ne znas kad je tocno bila ovulacija itd., ali ipak da je test prvi put detektirao betu kad je vec bila 280 jest neuobicajeno. E, takvo cudo sad meni treba.  :Smile:  
Hvala jos jednom, dala si mi potrebnu slamku, idem dalje bez suza do bete.  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Machu,jesu tebi rekli da radis prvo test ili? Ne sjecam se vise.Da,ja cu u cetvrtak iduci vaditi mada nisam bas optimisticna.Grudi se ispuhuju,glava me nije od onda uopce boljela a evo danas boli kao pred menstruaciju.Vec sam pocela cmizdriti i znate kako to vec ide.Test mislim da necu raditi.Barem ne jos.

----------


## milasova8

Machu, isto mislim da je beta iz krvi najmjerodavnija i drzim fige da ona bude pozitivna..
Ja sam se strpila sa testovima iz cistog straha..

----------


## milasova8

I ova menga nakon neuspjelog IVFa mi je uzasno uzasno obilna,danas 4dc kao da je drugi dan..
I trbuh uzasno boli..

----------


## Optimist

Evo ti jos malo slamcica: tocno sam znala kad je bila ovulacija, bila sam na uzv, spremala se za operaciju septuma pa ivf postupak i cekala mengu. Bilo je pocelo smedjarenje pa sam posumnjala nakon par dana i napravila prvi test, onda i ostale. Tek je 10-i dan bio pozitivan na toliku betu. 
Nazalost, ta trudnoca je zavrsila kao missed ab. 
Tebi zelim srecu, jako, jako, jako i svakoj od vas!

----------


## aska

E bas ovo sto milasova kaze..iz cistog straha..Da se nadam i osjecam da ce biti plus onda bi ga radila.Ovako me strah.I zasad bolje necu.

Milasova,meni je nakon neuspjelog postupka trajala 10 dana.Menstruacija,mislim.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Hvala, puno, puno, puno, Optimist!  :Smile: 
Aska, da, tako su mi rekli prvo test i samo to i pise na otpusnici, mirovanje, preparat folne i raditi test 14 dan nakon aspiracije. Rekle su da im javim rezultat testa pa ce mi onda reci sta dalje.
Razumijem i ja taj strah od testa, ali meni je manje od dva zla. Vise volim znati, teze podnosim neizvjesnost u neznanju.
A nade zbilja imam...Mozda sam naivna, jer mi je prvi postupak.  :Smile:  Drzim fige i  sebi i svakoj od vas! Hvala vam na podrsci. Sretna sam sto sam se registrirala na ovaj forum, uz vas se puno lakse podnosi cekanje.  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Zelim ti srecu  :grouphug:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Zelim ti srecu


Hvala draga, i ja tebi!  :Smile: 
Sad imamo novu situaciju, malo sam prokrvarila. Primjetila sam krv na toalet papiru kad sam se brisala. Nije smedja vec crvena krv, ali u sluzi, nije kapanje. Kao pocetak menstruacije.  :Sad:  Upak sam stavila utrice vaginalno, odlezala s nogama uz zid i sad nema nista na ulosku, ali ja gubim nadu. 
MM se jako razocarao, samo sto on nije poceo plakat, a ja jos nemam reakciju. 
Najradije bih sutra ujutro isla vadit krv pa da konacno saznamo na cemu smo.

----------


## aska

Mozda nije menstruacija.Daj me podsjeti koji ti je dan nakon transfera?

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Danas mi je 10dpt, a 13-i nakon aspiracije. Prije ce biti menstruacija, nego neka implantacija. Po ovome sto sam procitala o tome sto se dodadja u maternici nakon ET trodnevnog zametka, implantacija bi trebala zavrsiti oko 6-og - 7-og dana, a danas bi se hCG trebao luciti u velikim kolicinama da bi vec sutra mogao biti vidljiv testom iz urina.

----------


## aska

Nikad se ne zna.Vadi betu najbolje u ponedjeljak.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Nikad se ne zna.Vadi betu najbolje u ponedjeljak.


A vjerojatno ce mi sutra tako i odrediti, jer ponedjeljak ce mi biti 14 dpt. Jedva cekam da svane, da napravim novi test i nazovem ih!
Kako se ti drzis? Nadam se da te sad ne boli glava.
Inace, sve simptome koje sam zadnjih dana imala sam pripisivala kisi i progesteronu. Bila sam nekako omamljena, stalno pospana, stalno mi hladno... Spavala sam pod brdom pokrivaca, a ujutro se budila u znoju. Jutros me probudilo sunce i cijeli dan sam imala vise energije. Usisavala sam, cistila balkon i puno sam setala...mozda se krvarenje i zbog toga javilo...ma tko ce vise znati...

----------


## aska

Mene muce valunzi,pogotovo nocu.Budim se u znoju pa mi je hladno i tako u krug.A i mislim da mi se cerviks spusta.Rekla sam sebi da se necu zamarati svim tim simptomima ali ne mogu si pomoci.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Mene muce valunzi,pogotovo nocu.Budim se u znoju pa mi je hladno i tako u krug.A i mislim da mi se cerviks spusta.Rekla sam sebi da se necu zamarati svim tim simptomima ali ne mogu si pomoci.


Da, bas tako, prvo mi hladno pa se budim sva preznojena. To je od progesterona, tako sam citala negdje na forumu.
A kad spominjes cerviks, ja sam od prekjucer primjetila da mi je nesto drugacije kad stavljam utrice. E, sad, sramim se priznati, ali ja bas pojma nemamje se se spustio, podigao, skratio, omeksao...bas nikad za nikad ne bih mogla biti ni ginekolog ni primalja, ja to nista ne kontam, samo primjetim da mi je drugaciji osjecaj, kao da je unutra vise prostora.
Ajde me, molim te, malo educiraj, ako znas nesto vise. Ili posalji neki link gdje je to objasnjeno, pls.

----------


## aska

Ma ne znam ni ja puno.Osjetim razliku ali suprotno,manje prostora.Pa zato pretpostavljam da se spustio.I ja ucim hehe,tu su cure spominjale pa sam malo isla guglati ali nisam naisla bas na neki clanak posebno.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Ma ne znam ni ja puno.Osjetim razliku ali suprotno,manje prostora.Pa zato pretpostavljam da se spustio.I ja ucim hehe,tu su cure spominjale pa sam malo isla guglati ali nisam naisla bas na neki clanak posebno.


Nasla sam ovo:

" Jedan od načina da bolje upoznate svoje tijelo i ciklus je provjera položaja cerviksa. Na taj način ćete primijetiti sve promjene koje se događaju tijekom mjeseca i prepoznati najplodnije dane u mjesecu. Pomoći će vam da lakše prepoznate dolazak ovulacije, bez obzira na to planirate li trudnoću ili ne.

Ako ste pratili položaj cerviksa i bilježili ovulaciju, a još uvijek ne možete začeti, vrijeme je da se obratite stručnjaku. Žene koje su mlađe od 35 godina i pokušavaju začeti dulje od godine dana, kao i žene koje su starije od 35 godina i pokušavaju začeti dulje od 6 mjeseci, svakako trebaju potražiti savjet liječnika.

Kako provjeriti položaj cerviksa?

Provjeravanje položaja cerviksa treba malo izvježbati. Najbolje je da to radite nakon tuširanja ili kupke.

Uvijek operite ruke prije nego počnete provjeravati položaj cerviksa. Pobrinite se da nokti nisu predugački kako ne bi došlo do ozljeda.

Sjednite, čučnite ili stanite s jednom nogom podignutom na rub kauča ili kade. Važno je da svaki put položaj cerviksa provjeravate u istom položaju.

Nježno gurnite jedan ili dva prsta u vaginu. Osjetite ćete cerviks, nalazi se na prednjem dijelu vagine (prema pupku).

Položaji cerviksa

Položaj i tekstura cerviksa se mijenja tijekom ciklusa. Tijekom menstrualnog krvarenja, cerviks se spušta, tvrd je i pomalo se otvara kako bi se otpustila krv. Na dodir će vas podsjećat na vrh nosa.

Nakon završetka menstrualnog krvarenja, cerviks ostaje nisko i ostaje tvrd, a otvor prema maternici se polako zatvara.

Kako se ovulacija bliži, tako se cerviks podiže i postaje mekši i vlažniji.

Pri samom početku ovulacije, cerviks na dodir podsjeća na usne i otvara se kako bi omogućio protok sperme. Ponekad se može činiti da je nestao, a to znači da je postao toliko mekan da se stopio sa zidovima vagine i podignuo toliko visoko da ga ne možete dohvatiti prstima. Ovo je vaše najplodnije razdoblje i savršeno vrijeme da probate začeti.

Nakon ovulacije cerviks se iznova spušta i postaje čvršći, opet podsjeća na vrh nosa. Otvor će se smanjiti. Ovo se može dogoditi odmah nakon ovulacije, ali i nekoliko sati ili nekoliko dana poslije ovulacije.

Ako je došlo do začeća, cerviks se podiže i postaje mekši. Otvor se polako zatvara. Trebate imati na umu da je ovo drugačije kod svake žene i nije potpuno pouzdan pokazatelj trudnoće.

Nije svim ženama ugodno samostalno izvoditi ovakve preglede, ali je ovo odličan način da bolje upoznate svoje tijelo. Na ovaj način možete kontrolirati svoje plodne i neplodne dane i lakše planirati začeće. "

----------


## MachuPicchu77

E, sad, jedino sto iz ovog mogi zakljuciti je da sam trebala vec mjesecima ranije "ispipavati situaciju" da bih sad znala kategorizirati ovu promjenu. I opet "treba imati na umu da je drugacije kod svake zene i nije siguran pokazatelj trudnoce. "
Meni se cini da mi iz ovih opisa najbolje odgovar ovaj gdje je cerviks nestao, stopio se sa zidovima vagine. Ali sto bi to sad znacilo? Da upravo ulazim u najplodnije razdoblje i samo sto nisam ovulirala?  :Smile:  
Slabo ce meni ovo pomoci, draga.

----------


## aska

To sam nasla i ja hahaha.Nisam nikad pratila do sad pa evo ne znam ni ja.Beta ti je ipak najbolji pokazatelj.To jedino znam.I nije meni pred menstruaciju svaki ciklus isti pa eto nije cak ni sad u postupcima.Prvi sam imala posve drugacije simptome nego sad.Tako da ne samo sto je svaka zena drugacija vec je i zenama svaki ciklus moguce drugaciji a vjerujem i trudnoca.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Testovi su i jutros negativni ( i Wondfo i GraviGnost), ali B+ mogu zvati tek za sat i pol ( rade od 8h).  :Smile:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Jutros nema tragova krvi, samo uobicajeni bijeli iscjedak sa viskom Utrogestana.

----------


## Munkica

Onda još ima nade  :Smile:  Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i držim najveće fige!

Ja odoh opet vaditi svoju betu.

----------


## Optimist

Curke, javite lijepe vijesti, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Hvala cure!
Upravo sam zvala B+. Javila se sestra. Rekla sam da sam bila u postupku i da sam jutros napravila test koji je negativan i kad bih trebala raditi betu u krvi.  Ona je rekla da sacekam, nasla moje podatke i onda mi odgovorila da  ukoliko je test danas negativan, betu u krvi uopce ne moram vaditi. Ja sam se zbunila i pitala, sto s terapihom Utrogestanima, da onda i to prekinem i odgovorila je sa da. Neka prekinem terapiju i sacekam mjesecnicu. Ako ne prokrvarim za 5 dana da im se javim.
Nisam ocekivala ovakav odgovor i zapravo sam jos zbunjena. Jutros sam nakon redovno stavila utrice.

----------


## Optimist

Molim te, izvadi betu privatno, radi svog mira i mira tvog partnera. 
Ovo prvi put cujem.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Munki, sretno ti danas s drugom betom!

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Molim te, izvadi betu privatno, radi svog mira i mira tvog partnera. 
> Ovo prvi put cujem.


Sve i radimo privatno. I ja to mislim da bih najradije otisla u Sunce i trazila na svoju ruku da izvadim betu. Mislis li da bih mogla vec danas da ne cekam ponedjeljak? Danas mi je 14- dan nakon aspiracije, a 11dpt.

----------


## Optimist

Mislim da bi beta danas trebala biti pozitivna ako je doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## Vrci

Ja znam da B+ ne trazi betu ako je test negativan, vec neko vrijeme. Samo traze test 14dpo. Bas sam ti neki dan mislila napisati
I meni bilo cudno,al sam se navikla i potvrdila da ako mi taj dan test minus, i beta je takva

Mozes vec danas privatno vaditi

----------


## aska

Izvadi danas betu privatno.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Ja znam da B+ ne trazi betu ako je test negativan, vec neko vrijeme. Samo traze test 14dpo. Bas sam ti neki dan mislila napisati
> I meni bilo cudno,al sam se navikla i potvrdila da ako mi taj dan test minus, i beta je takva
> 
> Mozes vec danas privatno vaditi


Hvala Vrci! 
Jos procesuiram, tesko mi je prihvatiti da je sad to kraj - kraj. Ja testove radim vec cetvrto jutro i svi su negativni, nije me jutrosnji iznenadio. Ali sto da je sad zena zbilja cekala bas ovaj dan i prvi put radila test, a test lazno negativan. I odmah treba prekinuti terapiju i time unistiti svaku sansu?! To mi je nekako previse olako nakon svega sto prodjes kroz postupak. Deseci papira su potrebni da bi svaki dio postupka bio pravno legalno ispravan i sad odjednom obican test i telefonski poziv i kraj. 
Meni treba "closure", nesto crno na bijelo. A mislim da bi i njima ipak trebala ta beta biti potrebna,  pa bar zbog neke statistike.

----------


## Optimist

Neozbiljno je pouzdat se u testove za koje znamo da mogu biti neprecizni i netocni.
Jedino je krvni test potpuno pouzdan i u ovako ozbiljnim situacijama jedini dopustiv da se sa sigurnoscu moze reci da je to to.
Bas me zacudila ta politika.

----------


## aska

I ja smatram da radi svog mira treba uvijek izvaditi krv pa da imas crno na bijelo i closure kako kazes.I onda odbolujes i kreces dalje ako je negativno.

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje iskustvo je ovakvo nakon prvi et isto napravila test i to 2.bile negat Vadim betu isto a zelja da ostanem mi nije dala da vjerujem da ni je doslovno do trudnoće. Poslje bețe kupim ponovo test kazem muzu ovaj lab.ni je uredu. I tak sam se navikla na negativne bete i strah od test. Sad kad mi je uspjelo 8dnt napravila test popodne i vidilo se plus. Drugi dan naj jeftinije test isto poz onda 14dnt normalno bila i beta poz. Sretno svima da sto prije dodete do poz. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cure, upravo su mi javili da beta raste, ali sporije nego su očekivali. Ne znam vrijednosti. U utorak imamo konzultacije s dr. pa ću pitati.

U srijedu sam naručena na ultrazvuk i novu betu. Nekako mi sve to ne zvuči dobro. Baš sam u komi  :Sad:

----------


## mono111

MP,
Pa meni ovo zvuci jako cudno, da prekidas terapiju bez da si betu izvadila....
Mislim da su to stvarno rijetki koji provode takvu praksu !
Nikako nemoj prekidati s utrogestanima dok ne izvadis betu !
Vjerovatno bi test vec bio poz, u vecini slucajeva, da je doslo do T, ali svatko je drukciji i stvarno ne mora biti i tebi kao i vecini !
Sretnoo

----------


## aska

Joj,Munkice..Nadam se da sve bude ok,vjerujem da ti je sad svasta u glavi.Drzi se,bit ce dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Machupicchu, potpisujem sve sta su cure rekle..
Odi izvaditi krv i sretnoooo!

Munkica,mogu misliti kako se osjecas ali glavu gore,vjeruj u svoju mrvicu i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok!
Sretno!!

----------


## milasova8

Aska,kako si ti?

----------


## aska

Glavobolje me opet pocele patiti,bas su jake.Nemam dobar osjecaj ali necu test raditi osim ako ne krenem krvariti.
Kako si ti? Jesi bolje?

----------


## mono111

Munkica,
Da li su ti vratili dva embrija??
Moguce mozda u tom slucaju da jedan embrij ipak se prestao razvijati, pa ti tu moze biti nepravilno duplanje !
Ali nemoj tu betu bas shvacati zdravo za gotovo !
Ja osobno znam curu koja je imala blizance, u 5 tt prokrvarila, zavrsila u bolnici, beta se nije uopce duplala svakih 48 h i rodila je dvije zdrave bebe, doduse ranije, ali nema to veze s betom !
Stvarno to ne mora nista znaciti !
Svi smo razliciti ! Nemoj se odmah brinuti !

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam na podršci, cure!  :grouphug: 

Aska, trenutačno samo mislim kako sam mogla biti tako glupa i veseliti se kad sam i sama znala da je prerano. Praktički sam već bolnicu za porod birala...

Hvala, milasova. Trudim se, ali mi ne ide pa se bolje ne pretvarati. Imam fore još par sati za tugovanje prije nego mi nahrupi familija koju bih najradije poslala doma da nisu putovali 1500 km.

Mono, nisu, samo jedan embrij su vratili. Gđa/teta koja me zvala iz bolnice samo prenosi upute od doktora. Pretpostavljam da ako su me u srijedu naručili na betu i uz da ipak očekuju da će se nešto vidjeti, odnosno da bi se do tada trebalo nešto vidjeti na ultrazvuku. U srijedu će biti točno 4 tjedna od oplodnje.

----------


## aska

Munkice,nisi ti glupa.I ja bih se na tvom mjestu poveselila koja sam inace pesimist.I ne mora uopce ispasti lose.Kad si inace trebala ici na pregled? Isto tako ili su te sad ranije zvali?

----------


## Munkica

Ispravak, nisam glupa. Osjećam se glupo  :Smile: 
Nisam uopće pitala za uz do sada. Na njihovoj stranici piše da je 5 tjedana od transfera, ali piše i da se krv vadi 2x tjedno pa sam ju vadila svakih 7 dana.

----------


## Inesz

Munkica, ti nemaš vrijednost te druge bete? Nisi dobila nalaz? Na koje dane nakon transfera si vadila bete?

Cure puno dobrih vibri za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aska

Nemoj se ti ni osjecati glupo.Sasvim je normalno da se radujes.Tu je najvise glupo sto ti nisi ni vidjela nijedan nalaz i nemas pojma vrijednosti bete.

----------


## milasova8

> Nemoj se ti ni osjecati glupo.Sasvim je normalno da se radujes.Tu je najvise glupo sto ti nisi ni vidjela nijedan nalaz i nemas pojma vrijednosti bete.


X

Drzi se Munkica..
Teska je ova borba..

Aska, nisam mislila da ce me ovoliko potresti neuspjeli postupak,ali je..
Trebat ce mi neko vrijeme da se skroz oporavim,i kad budem skroz dobro krecem u novi pokusaj..

----------


## aska

Ah,milasova znam kako ti je.Tako ni sama nisam bila svjesna kako ce me potresti kad se to desilo.Vec me strah toga opet prolaziti.Daj si vremena,vidjet ces proci ce i htjet ces krenuti opet.Sasvim je normalno da tugujes.Samo kad naidjem na neki video ili clanak o neplodnosti meni oci zasuze.

----------


## mono111

Munkica,
Kolika ti je bila beta??
I.koji dpt? 14 si vadila?

Aska, Milasova,
Pratim vas  ! Drzim velikeee figeeeee da Milisovi uspije slijedeci, nakon sto malo dodje k sebi...a Aski ovaj !
I.ostale cure MP, punoooo sreceee !!!!

----------


## aska

Mono,hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Beta hCG <0.098 IU/L
U Suncu pokvaren aparat za centrifuguranje pa sam otisla u drugi najblizi lab, Breyer na Bundeku i evo sad imam svoju betu, crno na bijelo. 
Sad mogu prekinuti s utricima i oplakati svpje embrije koji nisu uspjeli.
Munki, draga, ne tuguj, rano je za tugu. Slazem se s Askom da je glupo jedino to sto te stalno drze u tom neznanju i tako vazne vijesti prenose neodredjenim opisnim pridjevima, svatko ima pravo znati konkretne vrijwdnosti i sve cinjenice! A dok ih ne saznas, veseli se svemu cemu mozes. Smijes se nadati i trebas se nadati. Ja ti drzim fige i vibram do kraja!~~~
Milasova, evo imas i sestru, placem ko'kisna godina i trebat ce mi vremena da se oporavim.
Cure, hvala svima na dobrim zeljama, divne ste! Cijeli se dan pitam samo kako itko moze ponovo i ponovo kroz ovo prolaziti...  :grouphug:

----------


## milasova8

Machu, jako mi je zao!!!
Treba se skupiti , odtugovati i ici dalje..
Sta cemo drugo..

----------


## aska

Uh,Machu zao mi je.Rasplakah se i ja.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Machu, jako mi je zao!!!
> Treba se skupiti , odtugovati i ici dalje..
> Sta cemo drugo..


Znam., draga. Pokusavam gledati sve dobro sto imam i volim u svom zivotu, tj.ljude koje imam i volim. Sretna sam sti mi je MM danas cijeli dan mogao biti sa mnom. Poslije vadjenja krvi u tom drugom labu, odveo me na kavu u Vincek i pocastila sam se njihovom tortom, sto mjesecima nisam ni pomisljala. Srezala sam secer na minimum, pazila sta jedem, boostala se vitaminima i saplementima...Stvarno sam pokusala uciniti sve sto je u mojoj moci da nam uspije, oboje smo.
Poslije smo setali parkom i pricali sta je krenulo po zlu, a sta sad mozemo napravit...Mislim da bi bilo lijepo da se na kraju svakog postupka pacijentima daju zavrsne konzultacije, gdje bi sva ta pitanja mogli proci sa doktorom koji je vodio postupak..Razocarana sam nacinom na koji su nas ostavili da visimo u zraku.

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Uh,Machu zao mi je.Rasplakah se i ja.


Molim te nemoj jos! I tebi vibram pozitivu do kraja~~~
Tvoji folikuli su ipak bili bar 3-5mm veci od mojih kad si dobila stopericu, a vratili su ti blastice. Ovaj ces put uspjeti!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aska

Ja sam Machu na kontroli nakon postupka imala takav razgovor i vecina mi je toga objasnjena.S obzirom na lose jajne stanice i po njemu neizvedive tj rizicne operacije doktor mi je i rekao da ne odustajem i da treba pokusavati IVF. Pitaj sve na iducim konzultacijama.

Saljem ti zagrljaj.Bit ce jos prilika samo ne odustaj.

----------


## Munkica

Cure moje.... :grouphug: 

Jako mi je žao, Machu. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj. Odtuguj, popij koju, odmori se i u nove pobjede!

Milasova, ja sam nakon jednog ciklusa klomifena dva dana tulila bez prestanka. Nisam mislila ni približno da će me toliko pogoditi. Uvijek znaš da je neuspjeh isto mogućnost, ali kad se na kraju nakupe emocije, teško ih je ignorirati.

E, sad što se mojih beta tiče - 1. puta sam vadila 12 dnt, a danas je 18 dnt. 
Nije da me drže u neizvjesnosti nego cijeli postupak u bolnici je automatiziran da bi se što manje čekalo. Tako da svaki puta moje nalaze obrađuje doktor koji je taj dan zadužen za to i unosi u sustav, odnosno moj bolnički "file", s uputama o terapiji i pretragama. Upute dolaze do tzv. daily monitoring deprtmenta koji ih prenese meni. 
Koliko znam oni ne mogu vidjeti povjerljive podatke o mom liječenju, odnosno nalaze, i raspravljati o njima. To može samo doktor, a oni samo prenose upute.
Mogu predati zahtjev za uvid u podatke mimo dr., ali budući da račun iz bolnice čekam 2 mjeseca, lakše mi je dogovoriti konzultacije.
Srećom, dr. ću vidjeti u utorak (i srećom ona je iz naših krajeva pa ponekad malo zaobiđe pravila pa ubrza postupke da ne moram predugo čekati) pa ćemo vidjeti kakva je beta i koje su prognoze. Ili ćemo planirati trudnoću ili novi postupak.

Hvala vam svima što brinete! Velike pusetine svima  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

MP, grlim  :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

Munkice, aska, sretno, cure  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Machu,

Jojjj, jako mi je zaoooo !!!! Samo hrabro daljeeee !!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Pozdrav svima, danas mi je 3 dan pt 3-dnevnog 5-staničnog, pred jutro su me probudili bolovi kao da mi netko nož zabija, trajalo je kojih 15-20 minuta i smirilo se, zaspala sam ponovo. Kad sam se digla, još uvijek malo osjetim napetost, ali ne takvu više. To ne miriši na dobro, jelda? Nikad do sad me nije tako bolilo.

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Pa moguce da je implantacija??!
Znale su cure pisati da imaju strasne bolove. Meni.osobno to nije bilo tako ! Ali stvarno je moguce da je implantacija.

----------


## NinaDrv

Mislim da je prerano za nju, tek je 6. dan od punkcije.
A i bolovi su bili grozni, takvi su bili dok sam imala vanmaterničnu, samo što su manjeg inteziteta nego tad.

----------


## miuta821

> Mislim da je prerano za nju, tek je 6. dan od punkcije.
> A i bolovi su bili grozni, takvi su bili dok sam imala vanmaterničnu, samo što su manjeg inteziteta nego tad.


Nemoj od sad krenuti sa pesimistom. Mozda je implant. Nema pravile bas. Zelim ti puno puno sreće da uspije. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala ti, ali pesimist sam od samog početka, potpuno suprotno nego što sam bila svaki put.

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Ja sam 1 dpt blastice osjetila neko skakljanje u trbuhu, nikad takvo sto nisam osjetila....i stvarno mislim.da se meni implantiralo vec 1dpt...i to isto kao nije moguce, jer se blastica implantira.kao 3.dan...ali mislim da je sve to individualno i da stvarno moze biti...
Jer ne znam radi cega bi bili ti bolovi, vrijeme za M ti jos nije...
Sretnoooo

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure, grlim vas  :grouphug:

----------


## Sybila

> Pozdrav svima, danas mi je 3 dan pt 3-dnevnog 5-staničnog, pred jutro su me probudili bolovi kao da mi netko nož zabija, trajalo je kojih 15-20 minuta i smirilo se, zaspala sam ponovo. Kad sam se digla, još uvijek malo osjetim napetost, ali ne takvu više. To ne miriši na dobro, jelda? Nikad do sad me nije tako bolilo.


Mirisi na dobro. Kako je mene sarafilo, uf... Drzim fige!
Budi pesimist, mozda ti se bas primi!  :Grin:

----------


## Inso

> Nina,
> Ja sam 1 dpt blastice osjetila neko skakljanje u trbuhu, nikad takvo sto nisam osjetila....i stvarno mislim.da se meni implantiralo vec 1dpt...i to isto kao nije moguce, jer se blastica implantira.kao 3.dan...ali mislim da je sve to individualno i da stvarno moze biti...
> Jer ne znam radi cega bi bili ti bolovi, vrijeme za M ti jos nije...
> Sretnoooo


Mono, meni je dr. R. rekao da bi se kod blastice implantacija trebala desit u roku od 24 sata, tako da nije nemoguće.

----------


## mono111

Hm...ma daj?? E, to nisam znala  :Smile: , ali sam bila sigurna da se kod mene bas tad implantiralo, doduse, iduci dan popodne negdje, malo vise od 24 h je proslo...ali eto bas jedan dan i je !

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da se racuna dan dva. Imate one opise. Prvi dan ide izlijeganje i onda polako implantacija

----------


## Marijaxy

> Hvala ti, ali pesimist sam od samog početka, potpuno suprotno nego što sam bila svaki put.


To tako bude kad se ide vise puta. Tako i ja, išla sam jer sam "morala" a nisam se uopce nadala (uvijek malo nade postoji). To je obrambeni mehanizam. 6. Put, a prvi put beta 532. Blizanci, cura i decko. Zato samo uporno i ne odustajte.

----------


## Munkica

Čini se da vijesti ipak nisu tako dobre...

Bili smo danas na konzulatcijama pa je dr. zaobišla sva pravila i napravila uz da ne moram sutra ponovno dolaziti i usput sam izvadila krv. 
Gestacijska vrećica je vrlo mala za 6 tt (8.5 mm). Uz glavni "kružić" se nalaze 2 manja kao da se počela dijeliti, ali je sve toliko sitno da nije mogla skužiti o čem se radi. Ušće je zatvoreno, ali u unutrašnjosti maternice se vidi šum pa je rekla da bih mogla i prokrvariti. Stvarno je dugo gledala ultrazvukom. Bar 15 min.
Za betu je rekla da je u normalnim granicama i nema razloga za brigu, ali da UZ da baš ne izgleda idealno. Jedino što sad možemo je čekati. Ukoliko rezultati bete sutra budu loši, odnosno ako počne padati, prekidamo progesteron.
Jajnici i dalje povećani od stimulacije i imam par cisti tako da je zabranjen sex i bilo kakav fizički napor.

E, da, sve 4 jajne stanice koje su bile samo na IVFu su se oplodile i bile su triploidne. Tako da idući put idemo direktno na ICSI. Nekako već računam da će biti idući put...

----------


## aska

Nemoj Munkice,nece biti iduceg puta,stigne jos biti sve ok.Ne mogu povezati ovo s betom sto je dobra a uzv ne,ali mislim da je bilo cura kod kojih je sve bilo na kraju ok.
Sto se tice triploidije,i meni se desilo ovaj put na jednoj jajnoj stanici.Mono je rekla da je i njoj tako bilo.

Drzi se,tu smo  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala ti, draga  :Smile: 

Da, nisam baš bila jasna za betu. U petak su mi rekli da beta ne raste kako bi trebala, ali mi je dr. danas pokazala grafove rasta bete i rekla da se nije skroz poduplala, ali da je u stalnom porastu i ne izgleda zabrinjavajuće, odnosno da to što se nije poduplala ne mora značiti ništa. Danas popodne sam ponovno izvadila betu, ali će rezultati biti tek sutra. Ukoliko i dalje raste, idemo na novi uz. 
Ono što ju brine je da je gestacijska vrećica premala i unutar nje se ništa ne vidi, a oko nje postoje male strukture (mjehurići? ugrušci? deformacija?) za koje ne može reći točno što su jer su presitne.
Kao što reče, rane trudnoće su vrlo delikatne i sad možemo samo čekati.

Hvala ti još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Munkice,drzi se..
Nadam se da ce sve izaci na dobro..
Javi betu sutra

----------


## milasova8

Aska,kako si nam ti?
U cetvrtak je beta jel?

----------


## Bluebella

> Munkice,drzi se..
> Nadam se da ce sve izaci na dobro..
> Javi betu sutra


Milasova kako si? 
Jesi se malo oporavila i razmislila sta dalje?

----------


## milasova8

Draga moja,jesam bolje sam..sad sam opet ona stara ja..bome sam imala veliku krizu..smrvio me ovaj neuspjeli postupak.
Idemo u 10 mj.kod Skvorca na konzultacije,tamo cemo u iduci postupak prek HZZOa..
Ak ne upali iduci postupak ce biti privatno Repromed..odlucili smo vise ne ici u nase drzavne bolnice..
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## aska

Milasova ja sam na rubu zivcanog sloma jucer i danas,ne znam sta mi je ali ovaj put mi je teze cekati nego prosli.Imam jake ostre bolove dolje i pritisak,svaki cas gledam jesam procurila jer sam prosli put procurila bas na danasnji dan nakon transfera.Nemam neke simptome,rekla bih nikakve pa se i ne nadam i vec se bojim kako cu se slomiti kao prosli put i kao sto si i sama prosla.

----------


## Bluebella

Mi smo jucer imali aspiraciju, imala sam 10 js, 8 je bilo zrelih, danas mi je javljeno da je 6 oplođeno. Transfer vjerojatno u subotu, tad ce biti blastice. Sutra ce mi jos javiti kako napreduju.

Jos uvijek sam u dvojbi dali SET ili ET

Tim u Repromedu je zaista super, ako se odlučiš ici kod njih zaista si u dobrim rukama (iako, nadam se da ce ti iduci kod Skvorca biti dobitan).

----------


## mono111

Munkica,

Da li se vidi ZV?? Nisam skuzila sto se tocno vidi osim GV?+ da li ima naznake ploda?? Sad si 6 tt??
Hm....stvarno ne znam sto bi ti rekla....ali jos nista ne mora znaciti ! 
Meni je u zadnjoj T tj.u 3.bila bas krom.greska triploidija...sve je kasnilo s razvitkom....
A sad i kod postupka je bila jedna triploidija....
Drzim figeee da ipak sve prodje dobrooo ! Javljajjjjjj !!!!!

Aska,
Drzim fige za cet !!! Cekam tvoju betuuuu, i to visoku !!!!

Milasova,
Super da cete kod Skvorca !! Samo hrabro daljeee !!!

Ostale cure,
Sretnoooooo

----------


## milasova8

> Mi smo jucer imali aspiraciju, imala sam 10 js, 8 je bilo zrelih, danas mi je javljeno da je 6 oplođeno. Transfer vjerojatno u subotu, tad ce biti blastice. Sutra ce mi jos javiti kako napreduju.
> 
> Jos uvijek sam u dvojbi dali SET ili ET
> 
> Tim u Repromedu je zaista super, ako se odlučiš ici kod njih zaista si u dobrim rukama (iako, nadam se da ce ti iduci kod Skvorca biti dobitan).


Odlican rezultat!! Zelim vam svu srecu!
Vec smo pisale o SETu ili ETu..odlucit cete u razgovoru sa biologom..ja sam za SET to znas..
Bili smo u Repromedu na nekim pretragama i biolog P.je zasluzan za naseg sina ❤

----------


## Hadasa

Munkice-šaljem dobre i pozitivne želje,neka bude sve dobro  :Smile: 
Aska - drži se,želim ti od sveg srca da se sutra raduješ i mi sa tobom  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica,
> 
> Da li se vidi ZV?? Nisam skuzila sto se tocno vidi osim GV?+ da li ima naznake ploda?? Sad si 6 tt??
> Hm....stvarno ne znam sto bi ti rekla....ali jos nista ne mora znaciti ! 
> Meni je u zadnjoj T tj.u 3.bila bas krom.greska triploidija...sve je kasnilo s razvitkom....
> A sad i kod postupka je bila jedna triploidija....
> Drzim figeee da ipak sve prodje dobrooo ! Javljajjjjjj !!!!!


Hvala, Mono  :Smile: 
Danas sam točno 6 tt (znači jučer 5+7) i vidjela se samo GV. Unutar nje nema ničega ni ŽV ni ploda i bila je poprilično mala (8.5 mm ako sam dobro vidjela na monitoru). Dr. je rekla da je očekivala veću GV. Sada sve ovisi o beti  :Sad: 
Oplodnja je bila ICSI pa bi valjda vidjeli da je embrij bio triploidan. Btw, dr. reče da je bio i solidne kvalitete (BB), ali da je stvarno neobično da su svi IVF embriji (4 kom) bili triploidni što objašnjava zašto (vjerojatno) do prirodne trudnoće nije do sada došlo.

Aska, puno sreće ti želim (i strpljenja). Četvrtak je brzo! Bolovi ne moraju ništa značiti. Sada smo skroz osjetljive pa na svaki mig tijela reagiramo još više.

Milasova, sretno i punom parom naprijed  :Smile: 

Bluebella, želim ti puno sreće!!!

Hvala, Hadasa. Trebat će mi  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala, Mono 
> Danas sam točno 6 tt (znači jučer 5+7) i vidjela se samo GV. Unutar nje nema ničega ni ŽV ni ploda i bila je poprilično mala (8.5 mm ako sam dobro vidjela na monitoru). Dr. je rekla da je očekivala veću GV. Sada sve ovisi o beti 
> Oplodnja je bila ICSI pa bi valjda vidjeli da je embrij bio triploidan. Btw, dr. reče da je bio i solidne kvalitete (BB), ali da je stvarno neobično da su svi IVF embriji (4 kom) bili triploidni što objašnjava zašto (vjerojatno) do prirodne trudnoće nije do sada došlo.
> 
> Aska, puno sreće ti želim (i strpljenja). Četvrtak je brzo! Bolovi ne moraju ništa značiti. Sada smo skroz osjetljive pa na svaki mig tijela reagiramo još više.
> 
> Milasova, sretno i punom parom naprijed 
> 
> Bluebella, želim ti puno sreće!!!
> ...


Hvala Munkice, sretno i tebi.
Pratim te vec jedno vrijeme i moram priznati da mi je jako neobičan nacin na koji klinika dijeli informacije sa pacijentima, pogotovo onaj dio sa iznosom bete. Koja je to klinika, nije u hrv koliko sam popratila?

Btw.... moze li me netko podsjetiti kako se rangira kvaliteta embrija? Vidim da si ti tu spomenula BB, vec sam zaboravila kako to ide.

----------


## Munkica

Cure,

upravo me nazvala dr. i kaže da beta ipak raste. U petak je bila 1000, a jučer 3200. Izgleda da nije sve izgubljeno...
Koji emocionalni roller coaster!!!

Bluebella, njima ti je privatnost pacijenata sveto pismo i kad me zovu iz monitoringa samo prenose upute doktora (tipa nastavite s terapijom, sutra je uz...). Nikakve informacije o zdravstvenom stanju se ne prenose telefonom, a pogotovo ne dijagnoze. Npr. podatke o kvaliteti i broju embrija ne bih usmeno dobila ni nakon seanse španjolskom čizmom - isključivo preporučenim službenim pismom.
Srećom, moja doktorica je iz naših krajeva pa zaobiđe pravila i upravo me nazvala da mi kaže rezultate da ne moram čekati da me monitoring nazove nekada tijekom dana. Inače to nije praksa.
Kad god dođemo na konzultacije, ona mi pokaže tablice, nalaze grafove i pročita sve vrijednosti, iako realno meni ti brojevi puno ne znače dok god je sve ok. Oni su ti koji trebaju tumačiti nalaze, a ne ja i dr. google  :Smile:  A i zapravo da sam ranije znala vrijednost bete što bih mogla napraviti? Apsolutno ništa...
UZ Brussel je bolnica na dobrom glasu u MPO vodama i znam da daju svoj maksimum, a neke stvari ne mogu kontrolirati ni ja ni oni.

----------


## Bluebella

Munkica sretno ❤️

Ima logike i smisla sve sto navodiš, no ja kao ja bi vjerojatno paralelno jos vadila betu sama privatno i pratila kako raste. Voljela bih da nisam toliko znatiželjna al eto, ne mogu si pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala!

Znatiželja je zdrava. Nemoj misliti da se ja toga nisam milijun puta sjetila, ali već je ovo privatno. I rezultati iz jednog laboratorija bi trebali biti vjerodostojniji nego da šaram po različitim labosima. Još kad bi ih uvijek radila ista osoba, mojoj sreći ne bi bilo kraja  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, divne vijesti!! Jako mi je drago za dobre vijesti!

Bluebella, sjećaš li se da smo razgovarale i kako si mi govorila o putu prema s one M, a meni je sve bilo u potpunosti nepoznato? Nisam puno pametnija, ali evo me ovdje, na mpo temama...  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Munkice, divne vijesti!! Jako mi je drago za dobre vijesti!
> 
> Bluebella, sjećaš li se da smo razgovarale i kako si mi govorila o putu prema s one M, a meni je sve bilo u potpunosti nepoznato? Nisam puno pametnija, ali evo me ovdje, na mpo temama...


Vidim da si i ti zaplovila nasim temama nažalost. 
Jel imate dijagnozu ili jos istražujete?

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Munki, vjerujem da ce i na UZV uskoro biti vidljivo da se trudnoca razvija dobro, kako i beta pokazuje. Vibram ti sve dobro i dalje ~~~~~~~~~
Aska, na tebe cu misliti cijeli dan sutra! Zelim ti dobru betu i sljedecu duplo vecu! ~~~~~~~~~
Optimist, Vrci i Mono, sto mirnije do kraja T.~~~~~~~~~
NinaDry i Bluebella sretno s postupcima i vama zelim dobre bete~~~~~~~~~
Isabel, Sarasvati i Bingibing da se sto bolje pripremite i da postupci urode plodom!~~~~~~~~~
Pratit cu vas i misliti na vas i slati dobre vibre i kad vas ne budem mogla pratiti online. Hvala vam sto ste mi bile podrska dok sam prolazila kroz postupak. Tesko mi je palo kako se zavrsilo i jos mi treba vremena da se oporavim. Bez vas bi mi bilo jos teze. Od ono malo ljudi koji su znali kroz sto prolazim sam dobila cijeli paket strucnih savjeta, od toga kako trebam shvatit da se sve dogadja s razlogom i da cu mozda tek poslije shvatiti zasto je ovo moralo biti ovako, da uvijek mozemo posvojiti  djecu (!!!) i da na kraju mozemo imati i kucnog ljubimca!!!
Jos me sve boli, placem kad sam sama...i nemam snage puno pisati...
Milasova, sretno kod Skvorca, cula sam sve najbolje o njemu od sestrine kolegice s posla. I ona i njna kuma su uspjele kod njega u svojim prvim postupcima. Pratit cu te i vibrati ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Optimist

Draga, draga MP, hvala ti na dobrim zeljama  :Heart: 
Moje ce te i dalje pratiti, sve dok ne budes dobila svoje cedo.

----------


## Optimist

A sto se drugih ljudi tice...rijetki mogu zamisliti kroz sto prolaze parovi koji se bore s neplodnoscu.
Cesto iz dobrih namjera kazu pogresne rijeci. Mene je posebno izludjivalo: opustite se i pozitivno mislite. 

Sad je vrijeme da isplaces svoju bol. 
Neces vjerovati koju snagu ces dobiti za dalje. 
 :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala ti, draga Machu!

Odtuguj i uzmi si vremena, a onda hrabro dalje!!!

P.S. Kućnog ljubimca uvijek možete imati. Bez obzira na svoju mrvicu  :Smile: 

Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## aska

Machu draga,znam kako ti je.Prosla sam to prije 3 mjeseca i sve mi se cini da cu opet.Danima vec placem jer mislim da nista i od ovoga.Ne,ne mogu drugi shvatiti kako je nama,niti ce ikad moci.Cak mi je i mama jucer rekla nek zivnem malo,pa sam ja pruzila jezik pa se ispricala.Sto se tice kucnih ljubimaca ja ih imam i bez njih isto ne bi mogla zamisliti svoj zivot jer ,istina je..ispunjavaju me,ali oni idu u paketu sa zeljom za djetetom a ne kao zamjena za dijete.Ako me shvacas.Dobro,meni ne dijele te savjete znajuci da sama ne mogu ni bez zivotinja vec idu savjeti tipa ''pa sta onda,ima ljudi koji zive i bez djece do one cuvene da uvijek mogu posvojiti ili samo se trebam opustiti i sl''.

----------


## Optimist

aska, sretno, sretno, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Hvala  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Munkicee,
Drzim figeeeeee !! I nepravilan rast bete moze zavrsiti zdravom T..

Aska,
Pa to sutra vadis betuuu !!! Sretnooo, javiii odmah !!!!

Ostale cure, sretnoooo!!

----------


## sarasvati

> Vidim da si i ti zaplovila nasim temama nažalost. 
> Jel imate dijagnozu ili jos istražujete?


A eto, sve drugacije nego prvi put. Ne znamo je li dijagnoza postojala i ranije, pa nam se dogodilo čudo, ili se dogodila u međuvremenu. Kod mene sve ok, kod partnera teži oblik oligoasteno. Najvjerojatnije cemo u jedanaestom u postupak. Sad jos obavljam do kraja pretrage - markere, antikoagulacijski urinokulturu. 

Machu, grlim te i saljem snagu za prebroditi sve sto prije. 

Aska, fige su spremne za sutrašnju betu.

----------


## Hadasa

Machu-Pratila sam tvoje postove,jako mi je žao što niste sada uspjeli. Cure su u pravu,daj si vremena ,tuguj i skupi snage za opet. Snažne smo mi žene. :grouphug: 
Za savjete i kojekakve babske priče ne znam ni što bi rekla, svega sam se naslušala i još danas slušam,neki ljudi jednostavno su premalo informirani i ne znaju što da kažu,ali da ima i onih zlobnih.
Osobno imamo dva psa,pomogli su mi u procesu tugovanja i sreće,i koliko god ih volim ne mogu zamijeniti djecu.Cure želim vam puno sreće,uz ovaj forum bilo mi je lakše i zbog savjeta,iskustava i razumijevanja . Nismo same, bodrimo se u tuzi , radujemo sretnim vijestima.  :grouphug: 
Aska - puno sreće sutra  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> A eto, sve drugacije nego prvi put. Ne znamo je li dijagnoza postojala i ranije, pa nam se dogodilo čudo, ili se dogodila u međuvremenu. Kod mene sve ok, kod partnera teži oblik oligoasteno. Najvjerojatnije cemo u jedanaestom u postupak. Sad jos obavljam do kraja pretrage - markere, antikoagulacijski urinokulturu.


Mozda i je postojala od prije, kod nas je oduvijek bila dijagnoza pa je ipak uspjelo prirodnim putem, no izgubila sam bebu sa 16+1
Taj put se od prve uhvatilo, rekli smo idemo probati, probali i evo trudnoce... nisam mogla vjerovati. 
Nakon sto sam izgubila bebu pokušavali smo i nista se nije desilo, tako da evo nas nazad u mpo vode.
Vjerujem da cemo uspjeti opet doci do trudnoce, bilo iz mpo postupka ili mozda opet prirodno, pokušavam ostati cool i ne uzrujavati se previse. Imam doma divnog dečkića tako da ne mogu nikako poistovjetiti borbu za prvo dijete i borbu za drugo, iako zelja za drugim je jaka.

Za koju kliniku ste se odlučili?

----------


## aska

Beta 13 dnt(jucer vadjena) 355,9.

----------


## milasova8

Askaaaa cestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Beta 13 dnt(jucer vadjena) 355,9.


Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Aska - baš mi je drago da ti mogu čestitati  :grouphug:  Baš sam sretna radi tebe,želim sve najbolje dalje .... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

askaaaaaaa, tooooooooooo!!!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, draga!!! Čestitke! I veliki zagrljaj.

Uživaj sada  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Hvala cure  :grouphug:  jos da se sad podupla,sad vec krecu ti strahovi...uh,ali bar cu danas uzivati  :Smile:  Jer prvi put u zivotu sam ovo dozivjela.

----------


## Inesz

Dragai naši, u povodu najava novog Obiteljskog zakona po kojem se par bez djece ne bi tretirao kao obitelj, RTL televizija za snimanje za emisiju "RTL danas" traži par koji nema djecu i prolazi ili se sprema u MPO postupke. Ako ste zainteresirani, molimo vas, javite nam se u inbox. Hvala!

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvat...djele/6592014/

----------


## Bluebella

> Dragai naši, u povodu najava novog Obiteljskog zakona po kojem se par bez djece ne bi tretirao kao obitelj, RTL televizija za snimanje za emisiju "RTL danas" traži par koji nema djecu i prolazi ili se sprema u MPO postupke. Ako ste zainteresirani, molimo vas, javite nam se u inbox. Hvala!
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvat...djele/6592014/


Ova nasa drzava i njeni zakoni su zaista smijurija, odakle im samo ovakve ideje!
Postoje i vjenčani parovi koji svojom odlukom ne zele imati djecu, zasto oni nisu obitelj? Sta su onda?

----------


## Hadasa

Aska-kod nas strahovi nikad ne prestaju,samo se mijenjaju...ali ne brini sad,uživaj u ovom osjećaju,sve bude dobro  :grouphug:

----------


## aska

Dodje mi da odem kupiti test da vidim kako izgleda ta famozna druga crtica  :Laughing:  Sjecam se da si ti Hadasa to isla raditi  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

Aska čestitam!! Hvala Bogu da ti se isplatilo nakon onoliko nerviranja oko rasta folikula i termina štoperice! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe!

----------


## jejja

Dragi naši, povodom najava novog Obiteljskog zakona po kojem se par bez djece ne bi tretirao kao obitelj, RTL televizija za snimanje za emisiju "RTL danas" traži par koji nema djecu i prolazi ili se sprema u MPO postupke. Ako ste zainteresirani, molimo vas, javite nam se u inbox fb stranice Roda-Neplodnost. Hvala!

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvat...djele/6592014/

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Zgrozena sam. Fuj.

----------


## milasova8

> Dodje mi da odem kupiti test da vidim kako izgleda ta famozna druga crtica  Sjecam se da si ti Hadasa to isla raditi


Aska,napravi test!
Meni je danas uzasno krivo sta ga nisam napravila kod pozitivne bete..
Isto me zivo zanima kako je ugledati pozitivan test

----------


## MachuPicchu77

> Beta 13 dnt(jucer vadjena) 355,9.


BRAVO!!!! Cestitam, Aska! Ovo mi je druga dobra vijest danas i znak da se treba pribrati i pokusati ponovo! Molim te napravi test! Dodje mi da ti sad posaljem ove internetske Wondfo pa da mi posaljes sliku sa tom drugom crticom. Desetke sam ih popiskila, a nikad ni blijede sjene druge crtice!
Ma, znala sam da ce tvoje blastice uspjeti. Ovo je bio tvoj postupak! Sretno do kraja! Pratit cu te i vibrati ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hadasa

Aska-više sam vjerovala tim crticama,nego nalazu Bete...za mene su te crte uvijek bile neki neispunjeni san,toliko je bilo negativnih,da u tom postupku nisam htjela ni jedan raditi prije Bete jer sam ga iskreno i otpisala.Drago mi je da nakon svega živciranja i stvari koje nisu išle po špagi si ipak uspjela dobiti ovakvu lijepu vijest.Ipak taj naš doktor zna što radi :Very Happy: 
Napravi test samo zbog uspomene,ja ga čuvam , i on mi je nekako posebno drag,te dvije crte koje sam čekala godinama...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aska

Da,doktor je ipak napravio posao  :Wink:  A sad sve dalje sta bude,ovisi o rekla bih sreci.I na to ne mozemo uticati.Nadam se da bude sve ok,budem kupila test pa nek bude uspomena na prvi plus :D

----------


## November

aska čestitam <3

----------


## sarasvati

> Mozda i je postojala od prije, kod nas je oduvijek bila dijagnoza pa je ipak uspjelo prirodnim putem, no izgubila sam bebu sa 16+1
> Taj put se od prve uhvatilo, rekli smo idemo probati, probali i evo trudnoce... nisam mogla vjerovati. 
> Nakon sto sam izgubila bebu pokušavali smo i nista se nije desilo, tako da evo nas nazad u mpo vode.
> Vjerujem da cemo uspjeti opet doci do trudnoce, bilo iz mpo postupka ili mozda opet prirodno, pokušavam ostati cool i ne uzrujavati se previse. Imam doma divnog dečkića tako da ne mogu nikako poistovjetiti borbu za prvo dijete i borbu za drugo, iako zelja za drugim je jaka.
> 
> Za koju kliniku ste se odlučili?


Mi smo prvo dijete dobili u prvom ciklusu, sad je iza nas 22 mjeseca i jedan blighted ovum. 
Odlučili smo se za Škvorca. Bili smo na konzultacijama i u planu je krenuti s postupkom u jedanaestom.

----------


## sarasvati

Aska, čestitam!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Mi smo prvo dijete dobili u prvom ciklusu, sad je iza nas 22 mjeseca i jedan blighted ovum. 
> Odlučili smo se za Škvorca. Bili smo na konzultacijama i u planu je krenuti s postupkom u jedanaestom.


Brzo ce 11mj  :Smile:  
Ja u subotu idem po svoju dječicu  :Smile: 

Sretno... tipkamo se jos ❤️

----------


## mono111

Askaaaaa,
Pa ovo su divnere vijesti !!!!! Cestitam ti od srcaaaa ! Neizmjerno mi je dragoooo !!!
Zelim ti prije svega, da sve bude skolski i da sve protekne uredno !!!!!!!!!!
Wauuuuuu !!!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

> Brzo ce 11mj  
> Ja u subotu idem po svoju dječicu 
> 
> Sretno... tipkamo se jos ❤️


Znaci ipak ET? 
Draga od srca zelim uspjesan postupak!

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, puno sreće u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Znaci ipak ET? 
> Draga od srca zelim uspjesan postupak!


ovisno koliko ih bude i koje kvalitete. Za sad ih se 5 pravilno podijelilo i osmostanicni su a jedan je sa šest stanica. 
Vidjet cemo kakav ce rezultat biti u subotu, ali planiramo vratiti jedan bolji i jedan lošiji (ako bude takvih).

Hvala cure ❤️

----------


## Optimist

Bluebella, neka vam je sa srecom! :hug:

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, sretno, sretno i sretno!

Otkad smo prevalili tu nevidljivu crtu, shvatili (i prihvatili) dijagnozu, sve mi je kul.

----------


## Romeo85

Aska cestitam <3

Bluebella sretno u sub, nek bude najbolji moguci ishod.

Mi sutra imamo transfer...jedva cekam <3
Malo se cudno osjecam, rekla bi napuhnuto, vjerujem od utrica...ponekad prisutni lagani grcevi u trbuhu..
Nadam se da je to normalno..pripisujem stresu..

----------


## Bluebella

> Aska cestitam <3
> 
> Bluebella sretno u sub, nek bude najbolji moguci ishod.
> 
> Mi sutra imamo transfer...jedva cekam <3
> Malo se cudno osjecam, rekla bi napuhnuto, vjerujem od utrica...ponekad prisutni lagani grcevi u trbuhu..
> Nadam se da je to normalno..pripisujem stresu..


Draga ❤️ sretno i tebi i da se srećemo na nekim sretnijim temama.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, puno sreće u postupku


Hvala ❤️
Kad ti ides opet na pregeld?

----------


## Munkica

U srijedu ujutro.
Da me nije doktorica nazvala i rekla kako stvari stoje, bila bih u depresiji. Taman kad sam rekla da su ovi iz monitoringa šturi na informacijama, teta koja me zvala je praktički 5 puta izrazila žaljenje i rekla da ništa od mog mjehurića. Skroz me bacila u depresiju. Ali još nije gotovo!

----------


## Bluebella

> U srijedu ujutro.
> Da me nije doktorica nazvala i rekla kako stvari stoje, bila bih u depresiji. Taman kad sam rekla da su ovi iz monitoringa šturi na informacijama, teta koja me zvala je praktički 5 puta izrazila žaljenje i rekla da ništa od mog mjehurića. Skroz me bacila u depresiju. Ali još nije gotovo!


Koliko ces biti u srijedu? Oko 6tjedana?

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella


Đinđo draga ❤️ Nadam se da ce dr. R biti sretne ruke kao i kod tebe  :Smile: 

Kako ti i tvoje čudesne djevojčice?

----------


## Ginger

ma bit ce, znas da hoce  :Wink: 
a moje djecojcice su ti super - loud and louder  :lool: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Bluebella i Romeo,

Sretnoooooo !!!!

----------


## Munkica

> Koliko ces biti u srijedu? Oko 6tjedana?


Točno 7 tjedana.

----------


## Rominka

Romeo i Bbella, samo opusteno i sretno <3
MunKice  :Heart:

----------


## NinaDrv

Aska čestitam, lijepo je čuti dobre vijesti :Smile: 
Ostalim čekalicama sretno  :Smile: 
Ja sam danas 8 dan pt, još 4-5 dana i idemo po rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Točno 7 tjedana.


Mogu ti samo zaželiti srecu, imali smo svakavih forumskih čuda ovdje.

----------


## bornastra

Drage moje suborke,

čestitam na lijepim vijestima!! Aska  :grouphug:  Prekrasno...  :Smile: 

Munkica, samo hrabro! Vjeruj u svoju malu mrvu!

Svima ostalima punooo, puno sreće... Romeo, Bluebella... u mislima sa vama  :Smile: 
I nama se bližu drugi postupak kod doktora R. Ovaj puta vjerujemo sa najljepšim ishodom  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam svima!  :Heart: 

Dr. je rekla da imam tekućine u maternici i da bih mogla početi krvariti. Srećom, još se ništa ne događa i simptomi t su i dalje postojani.
Sve mi to daje tračak nade  :Smile:

----------


## aska

15 dnt beta je 805  :Smile:  Hvala cure svima  :grouphug:  

I zelim svim curama uspjesne postupke.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

Joj, aska, kako mi je drago :Heart: 

Ostale curke, takodjer sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, Aska!

Jako mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Super Aska ,baš mi je drago  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sad se možemo i na drugima temama družiti...čestitam još jedno buduća mamice  :grouphug:

----------


## MachuPicchu77

Aska, cestitam!
Munki, ne gubi nadu!
Bluebella, sretno sutra!
Svima vibram sve dobro : Heart:

----------


## aska

Machu,koji su tvoji planovi za dalje? Hoces opet u Beta+ ili nekud drugdje?

----------


## mono111

Askaa,
Toooo !!! Super ti je betaaaaaaa!!! Bas mi je dragoooo !! Napokon da tipkamo o necem drugom, hahahah, a ne o folikulima i mm i ostalo, hahahah

----------


## aska

Hahaha Mono bas si me sad od srca nasmijala.Mislim da smo nas dvije jedne od najzabrinutijih bile oko folikula,barem u Petrovoj  :Laughing:  Cak smo i uzivo 2x o tome razgovarale u bolnici  :Wink:

----------


## Sybila

aska, čestitam! 
Bluebella, sretno!
Munkice, držim fige ovdje, da se tvoja mrva ipak ustoliči! I mog jednog twina su otpisali bili, pa ih eto sad  :Smile:  Mantram jako  :Smile:  

(hehe, ni nemate pojma koliko nas vas prati  :Razz: )

----------


## mono111

Aska,

To definitivno ! Najzabrinutije, koliko sam ja proucavala rast tih folikula, svaki put slikala kosuljicu...hahahha, kad se sjetim...
A sad, da ti isto ne pricam da se brinem iz dana u dan :/, koliko te poznajem ipak se nadam da ces biti opustenija nego ja !!!!
Kad su ti rekli da dodjes na prvi uzv?? Ne jos jelda?? U Petrovoj ces sve to vodito ili kod svog socijalnog??

----------


## Hadasa

Bome mono jedu zabrinutost zamijeniš s drugom,ali ljepša je utjeha dok znaš da nisi sama (da si ipak trudna ) . Aska ja sam išla samo jednom u Zg na pregled a poslije sam se prebacila kod svojega,dok ostvariš trudnoću nemaš više pravo na naknadu putnih troškova (tako su bar meni rekli)pa bi svaki dolazak morala sama platiti pošto nisi iz Zagreba,bolje to uštedjeti...trebat će za bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella sretno danas na transferu! !
Romeo jel tebi bio transfer? ?
NinaDrv  :fige:  za veliku betu!!
Sretno i ostalim curama sigurno sam nesto preskočila, zato vam šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~ vibre da se mrvice čvrsto prime!

----------


## aska

Mono,nisu mi jos nista javili iz Petrove kad na prvi uzv.Jucer sam nalaz dobila tek u 14 sati i poslala im mail ali nisu jos odgovorile sestre.Ne znam ni kad se inace ide na prvi uzv.Kad ste vi isle? Ako sve bude u redu mislim da cu nastaviti kod svog soc.ginekologa jer sam s njim zadovoljna.

----------


## Hadasa

Ja sa,išla samo na taj prvi pregled u Petrovu,onda me je doktor Strelec pitao da li bi dolazila tu ili budem kod svog ginekologa i ja sam odabrala naravno da idem kod svog . Treba im malo vremena da odgovore,napisala su mi da nastavim terapiju (utrići) i koji dan da dođem ujutro na uvz. Vjerovatno jedan dan idući tjedan će te naručiti dok doktor naš radi.

----------


## NinaDrv

Mislim da kod mene neće biti ništa niti ovaj put, 9 dan pt, sise su se totalno ispuhale, trbuh šarafi kao pred mengu, nervoza i slab apetit također kao pred mengu...
Jel prerano da odem vaditi krv 11 dan pt (tansfer računam kao nulti dan)?

----------


## aska

Ja mislim da nije rano,da je Machu tako nekako vadila,ali ne mora znaciti da nije uspjelo po simptomima.

----------


## Bluebella

aska čestitam na lijepo poduplanoj beti  :Klap: 
na prvi uzv se obično ide sa punih 6 ili 7tt (ovisno o praksi liječnika i jačini uzv kojeg ima)

NinaDrv 11dnt nije rano za betu. meni je 9dnt bio plus na testu (transfer morule) a 10dnt beta je bila 50

mi smo danas obavili transfer, jedna rana blastica i jedna morula i tako smo i zamrznuli jednu blasticu i jednu morulu. 
sad laganini do bete  :Yes:

----------


## aska

Super Bluebella,nadam se da bude uspjesno   :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Nina mislim da ako je postupak uspio 11 dan se beta mora vec pokazati.

----------


## Optimist

Bluebella, sretno!

----------


## NinaDrv

Ma budem pričekala 12 dan pt  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ja sam.isla na 5 + 6 na uzv, tad su mi rekli da dodjem...
Isla sam i prije na uzv na kraju jer sam prokrvarila...

Nina,
Ne mora nista znaciti ! Ja sam betu vadila bila 7 dpt.
Ako se implantiralo, sigurno ce beta pokazati !

Bluebella,
Sretnooo

----------


## Bluebella

> Nina,
> Ne mora nista znaciti ! Ja sam betu vadila bila 7 dpt.
> Ako se implantiralo, sigurno ce beta pokazati !
> 
> Bluebella,
> Sretnooo


I kolika ti je beta bila na 7dpt (pretpostavljam blastica?

----------


## mono111

7 dpt bila je beta 110.
Ali su bili vratili dvije blastice, samo se jedna primila, iako po beti mi je dokt.rekla da su mozda oba dvije krenule ali se jedna prestala razvijati.

----------


## Bluebella

> 7 dpt bila je beta 110.
> Ali su bili vratili dvije blastice, samo se jedna primila, iako po beti mi je dokt.rekla da su mozda oba dvije krenule ali se jedna prestala razvijati.


Dosta visoka za 7dpt
Meni su bete bile u obe trudnoce niske, zato sad necu zuriti vaditi betu ili raditi test.

----------


## Romeo85

Prijavljujem obavljen transfer jucer... :Smile: 
Nek bude s Bozjom pomoci...
Danas jos mirujem, od sutra normalan zivot..
Sretno svima.. <3

----------


## mono111

Blubella,
Da, nemoj...ne bi ni ja betu vadila tako rano da nisam prokrvarila bas....

Romeo,
Jejj !! Sad sretnoooo do krajaa !

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella,
> Da, nemoj...ne bi ni ja betu vadila tako rano da nisam prokrvarila bas....
> 
> Romeo,
> Jejj !! Sad sretnoooo do krajaa !


Romeo sretno ❤️

I od cega je bilo krvarenje?
Hematom?
Ne vidim u potpisu jesi trudna ili?

----------


## mono111

Blubella,
Jesam, trudna sam, ali sam krvarila od 6 dpt stalno...nije bilo nikakav hematom prisutan...onda sam zato betu vadila 7 dpt, i onda sam jos tjedan dana imala smedji iscjedak...onda su pocele bas stresne situacije kad sam cca od 5 tjedna svakih par dana prokrvarila, jurila na hitnu....i to bas prava krv...a vec sam.imala 3 spontana pa sam bila i jos uvijek jesam u jako velikom strahu ! Krvarila sam do cca 10 tt svakih par dana doslovno...i evo moram se pohvaliti da vec cca skoro 3 tjedna ne krvarim !
Naravno da sam pitala radi cega se meni to dogadja pa su rekli da se sve to jos uvijek smatra implantacijskim krvarenjem, i kako GV raste tako na tim nekim spojevima endometrija pucaju zilice...i od tud navodno krvarenje...

----------


## Bluebella

Mono, sve mi je poznato. Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci imala izljev krvi u 7tt i krvarenje je trajalo sve do negdje 14tt, al kod mene su se vidjeli veliki hematomi, puna sam ih bila. Na kraju sve bilo ok, rodio se moj mali M ❤️
Druga trudnoca spontana i ne očekivana, sve savršeno bilo, nikakvih komplikacija a izgubila bebu sa 16+1  :Undecided: 

Zelim ti srecu do kraja ❤️

----------


## Optimist

Romeo, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,

Ajmeee  :Sad: , samo je srce stalo u 16 tt ili???

----------


## milasova8

Aska,cestitam i zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!!
Svim cekalicama zelim visoke bete!

Bbella ❤❤

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,
> 
> Ajmeee , samo je srce stalo u 16 tt ili???


Ne, pukao mi je vodenjak, kad sam dosla u bolnicu srce je jos kucalo. Nisamo otkrili bas neki suvisli razlog zasto se to desilo.

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Mene je i tog jako strah ! Inace, kod takvih prijevremenih poroda zna biti neka upala, cak skrivena koja se uopce ne mora prikazati u cerv.brisevima...
Ali eto...drzim figee da ovaj put bude dobitnoo svee !!

----------


## Bluebella

Nakon 6mj sam u brisu imala ureaplazmu, ali to je bilo drugi put nakon gubitka bebe da radim sve briseve, prvi su bili negativni. 

Bit ce tesko u idućoj trudnoci izbrisati sjećanje na prošlu, al treba svaku trudnocu gledati kao jedinstvenu, ne postoje dvije iste, tak da samo pozitivne misli i nadati se da ce sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Hm....slazem se svakako !
Biti ce sve u redu iduci put ! Pratim ter !
Sretnooo

----------


## Bluebella

> Hm....slazem se svakako !
> Biti ce sve u redu iduci put ! Pratim ter !
> Sretnooo


Sretnooo i tebi  :Smile: 
I samo polako, dan po dan dok ne primiš u ruke svoj smotuljak ❤️

----------


## mono111

Bluebela,
Hvalaaa !!

----------


## Hay123

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se i ja ukljucim u temu, danas mi je 6dnt blastice i simptomima ni traga ni glasa. Niti probadanja, niti prsa ne osjetim! Bradavice su mi minimalno osjetljive od Crinone gela pretpostavljam! Psihicki se pripremam na jos jedan neuspjeh! A vadjenje bete mi je tek za 12 dana

----------


## mono111

Hay,
Ne mora znaciti to nista, to sto nemas simptome nikakve...nisam ih imala ni ja, pogotovo tako rano, doduse ja sam prokrvarila tad, ali to nije klasicni simptom.
Zasto betu vadis tek za 12 dana?? Ako jr vec dns 6 dpt??

----------


## Hay123

Hvala ti mono111 na odgovoru! Kod nas u Rijeci doktori stave dosta kasno vađenje bete! A ovo cekanje je najgore, samo citam sve i svasta po internetu  i vidim da vecina zena bez simptoma javi neuspjeh! Kada bi mogla kucni test napraviti?

----------


## aska

Ni ja nisam imala neke izrazene simptome.Tako da ne brini.Mene su grudi prestale boljeti 4dnt i malo spale pa opet malo narasle ali boljele nisu nimalo.

Evo javili su mi samo da je pregled i uzv potrebno uciniti kroz 2 tjedna i da se mogu kontrolirati kod svog ginekologa.Problem je sto nisam dobila otpusno pismo pa cu sad morati samo u Zagreb radi njega.Pitala sam ih i kome se za otpusno pismo moram javiti.Ovo za pregled sam shvatila da ne moram njima.

----------


## miuta821

Cure svima sretno a prsa ne mora biti osjetljiva. Ja sam trudna 13tj i jos uvjek prsa ni je napuhana nego uvjek bila pred m. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Da li ti je dokt.napisao otpusno??
Ako je, onda samo pokupis kod sestre Jasne ili Brigite.
Ako nije, onda dokt.moras traziti.

----------


## mono111

Aska,

Ako zelisje, ja ti mogu uzeti otpusno u pon. Pa ti poslati postom...ja idem na uzv pa ako zelis...samo javi...da ne idee bzvz.
Samo im javi u mailu da ce netko drugi pokupiti umjesto tebe...

----------


## Optimist

Pa zar ne mogu otpusno poslati postom?!

Hay, sretno! Simptomi nisu mjerodavni, samo beta.

----------


## Optimist

Evo, mono se nudi  :Smile: 
Ali mi nije jasno da ne salju postom!

----------


## aska

Iskreno,ja ni ne znam jer napisano.Pretpostavljam da jeste,receno je onaj dan kad je transfer bio da otpusno nije napisano nesto radi smrzlica(nisam shvatila) i da cu ga dobiti kad dodjem na kontrolu.Vec sam ih pitala kome se trebam javiti i jel mogu doci neki dan.To ce mi tek kasnije odgovoriti pa ako nije napisano valjda ce sad napisati.

----------


## mono111

Javi ako zelis da ti pokupim.

----------


## aska

Cekam da vidim sta ce mi odgovoriti i sta ce mi dragi reci,mozda on bude htio ici u Zagreb.Hvala ti Mono,lijepo od tebe,javit cu ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Hadasa

Aska- meni su poslali otpusno pismo,istina je da sam ga čekala mjesec dana ali je došlo na kraju.

----------


## Inso

Meni je otpusno pismo stiglo poštom, ali ne sjećam se koliko dana je prošlo od transfera, nekih 10-ak dana

----------


## aska

A meni onda rekli da ga mogu dobiti osobno kad dodjem na kontrolu,a sad mi kazu da idem svom ginekologu.Trebala sam ih u mailu traziti da mi posalju postom da sam znala da se moze a ja pitala kome da se javim da ga pokupim jedan dan. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NinaDrv

Kod mene je upravo počelo smeđarenje 11 dan pt mi je, osjećam kao da ću svaki čas dobiti.
Sutra idem po uputnicu i u srijedu vadim krv, osim ako ne krene prava m.

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod mene je upravo počelo smeđarenje 11 dan pt mi je, osjećam kao da ću svaki čas dobiti.
> Sutra idem po uputnicu i u srijedu vadim krv, osim ako ne krene prava m.


Jesi radila test?

----------


## milasova8

NinaDrv,napravi test..
Nadam se da nije menga...
Drzim fige

----------


## NinaDrv

Nisam ga radila niti ne budem. 
Prošli put sam ga radila i bio je negativan, a beta oko 70, tako me izbedirao da sam odlučila nikad više.
Idem sutra po uputnicu pa izvaditi krv. Može mi uputnicu dati dr. opće prakse? 
Ginekolog je 30-tak km udaljena, a nju imam u mjestu.

----------


## žužy

*Nina*,možda ti dr opče prakse nebude htjela dati..bar je meni moja tak rekla..da sve vezano za ginekološku stranu idem k ginekologu..pa sam išla u Đu ipak :Undecided: Ali probaj nazvati pa joj objasni,možda da.
Jako se nadam da je ovo smeđarenje implant. Sretno do neba!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Nina drzim fige da nije menga!
Zuzy ljepo te vidit tu,kako malecki?

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Nina, super je to znak!!! Drzim ti fige!!! Meni dani jako sporo prolaze do bete!

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Mislim da ti dokt.opce prakse ni ne moze dati uputnicu za betu ! Iskljucivo gin.
Sretnooo

----------


## žužy

> Nina drzim fige da nije menga!
> Zuzy ljepo te vidit tu,kako malecki?


Evo dobro je :Bouncing: 
Ti odbrojavaš pomalo...kad je termin?

----------


## željkica

Da pomalo guramo,10.1.

----------


## NinaDrv

Beta je negativna  :Sad: 
To je to što se mene tiče u mpo vodama, dala sam sve od sebe, idem živjeti sad  :bye:

----------


## miuta821

> Beta je negativna 
> To je to što se mene tiče u mpo vodama, dala sam sve od sebe, idem živjeti sad


Draga zao mi je. Nemoj izgubiti nadu. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Zao mi je Nina  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> Beta je negativna 
> To je to što se mene tiče u mpo vodama, dala sam sve od sebe, idem živjeti sad


Draga Nina, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Jolica30

Nina jako mi je zao  :Sad:  . Koliko si postupaka prosla?

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Jakooo mi je zao ! Drzi se

----------


## Munkica

Srce kuca  :Smile: 
A moje je veliko ko kuća!

----------


## Munkica

Nina, jako mi je žao!

----------


## Bluebella

> Srce kuca 
> A moje je veliko ko kuća!


Bravo  :Smile:  cestitam!

----------


## aska

Munkice,bravo  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

*Nina*, jako mi je žao! 

Ako ste odlučili da je Vaša priča u MPO vodama završena, Vaša odluka i svakako ju treba poštivati... drž se!
Možda skupite snage, još jednom!

*Munkica*,
prekrasne vijesti! Čestitam  :Smile: 

Blubella, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Bluebella

> *Nina*, jako mi je žao! 
> 
> Ako ste odlučili da je Vaša priča u MPO vodama završena, Vaša odluka i svakako ju treba poštivati... drž se!
> Možda skupite snage, još jednom!
> 
> *Munkica*,
> prekrasne vijesti! Čestitam 
> 
> Blubella, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


Kod mene sve ok, slijedeci tjedan u pon cu vaditi betu, to ce biti 9dnt pa bi beta trebala pokazati. U utorak putujem van RH pa cisto da znam na cemu sam  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Srce kuca 
> A moje je veliko ko kuća!


Cestitam! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Nina, zao mi je  :Sad: 

Munkice, bravo!

----------


## bornastra

> Kod mene sve ok, slijedeci tjedan u pon cu vaditi betu, to ce biti 9dnt pa bi beta trebala pokazati. U utorak putujem van RH pa cisto da znam na cemu sam


Sreetnoo  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Nina - jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Munkica - čestitam na srčeku,sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala puno svima! Nadam se da će od sada biti bez prevelikih šokova  :Smile:  

Curkama koje čekaju želim puno sreće, a onima koje se još bore puno snage i veliki poljubac!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Nina zao mi je 
Munkica cestitam.
Bluebella jel ima kakvih simptoma?ja sam i
Mala transfer dan prije tebe...meni malo grudi napete, tu i tamo grc u trbuhu i to je to.

----------


## Bluebella

> Nina zao mi je 
> Munkica cestitam.
> Bluebella jel ima kakvih simptoma?ja sam i
> Mala transfer dan prije tebe...meni malo grudi napete, tu i tamo grc u trbuhu i to je to.


Nemam pojma za simptome, poprilično su mi busy ovi dani, renoviramo stan, na poslu guzva, s malim na aktivnosti, tek navecer imam malo vremena za sebe.
Ti svi simptomi ionako nista ne znače, kad sam bila uvjerena da je to to nije bilo nista, a dva puta kad sam ostala T simptomi su poceli tek netom prije bete/testa.

----------


## žužy

> Beta je negativna 
> To je to što se mene tiče u mpo vodama, dala sam sve od sebe, idem živjeti sad


Draga *Nina*,jako mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## Hay123

Evo zenske da vam se javim! Ja sam danas 8dnt i osjecaj  u trbuhu kao da cu procurit uskoro! Strasno mi se dugo cini cekanje na vadjenje bete koje mi je doktor (kbc Ri) odredio tek na 17.dnt! Imala sam FET i ubacili mi 1 blasticu (u proslom stim. IVF-u izvadjeno mi je 36 jajnih stanica).

----------


## mono111

Munkica,
Odlicnoooooo !!!!!!!

----------


## Sybila

Nina, pratim te od pocetka mog mpo puta i stvarno mi je zao  :Sad:  jako sam drzala fige da bude dobra beta ovaj put. Sretno dalje, kamo god da te zivot odnese!

Munkice, cestitam!

----------


## miuta821

> Evo zenske da vam se javim! Ja sam danas 8dnt i osjecaj  u trbuhu kao da cu procurit uskoro! Strasno mi se dugo cini cekanje na vadjenje bete koje mi je doktor (kbc Ri) odredio tek na 17.dnt! Imala sam FET i ubacili mi 1 blasticu (u proslom stim. IVF-u izvadjeno mi je 36 jajnih stanica).


Napravi test nest bi se moglo vidjeti. Onda cekas mirnije. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

5dnt imamo PLUUUS  :Smile:  
Jos jucer se pojavila blijeda druga crta, a danas digitalac bez greške pokazao plus ❤️

----------


## aska

Bluebella cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> 5dnt imamo PLUUUS  
> Jos jucer se pojavila blijeda druga crta, a danas digitalac bez greške pokazao plus [emoji173]️


Cestitam! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

NinaDrv jako mi je zao..ko zna mozda s vremenom odlucis ponovno probati! 

Munkica,odlicne vijesti!!! Zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

Bbella jako sam sretna zbog tebe! Neka beta potvrdi test!

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, Bluebella! Sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Hvala vam, cure. Nadam se da će od sada stres biti na minimumu.

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala svima na čestitkama ❤️
Za mene je jos dalek put do pravih cestitiki.
U pon vadim betu, za drugu ne znam kad cu, u utorak idem u Pariz sluzbeno pa budem tamo trazila neki lab  :Smile:  ako nista onda cu u petak kad se vratim u zg ponoviti betu.

----------


## bornastra

Bluebella,

ajme, čestitke! Jako mi je drago, mi se spremamo uskoro ponovno kod doktora R.  :Smile:  Druga sreća  :Smile: 

Koja je Vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,
> 
> ajme, čestitke! Jako mi je drago, mi se spremamo uskoro ponovno kod doktora R.  Druga sreća 
> 
> Koja je Vaša dijagnoza?


Kod nas je OAT dijagnoza, s naglaskom na terato, morfologija je bas losa. 
Al eto i s takvom diganozom smo i do spontane trudnoce dosli.

Doktor Radoncic i biolog Patrik su super tim, i sestra Maja... odlican izbor.
Sretno draga ❤️

----------


## bornastra

Bluebella, imaš poruku  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Bluebella neopisivo mi je drago!Sretno!

----------


## Optimist

Bluebella, ma bravo, cestitam! Sretno i dalje!

----------


## Hay123

Super za test Bluebella!!! Evo skupljam hrabrost da ga napravim i ja!

----------


## Bluebella

> Super za test Bluebella!!! Evo skupljam hrabrost da ga napravim i ja!


Imala si blastice ili?

----------


## Hay123

Da, jednu blasticu sam ubacila!

----------


## Bluebella

> Da, jednu blasticu sam ubacila!


Probaj test, al rezultat uzmi s rezervom.
Tako sam ja sebi govorila kad sam ludača jucer 4dnt isla raditi test.
Meni je daleko najbolji test clearblue digital, imas plus i minus i nema gledanja sjena.

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, jako lijepe vijesti!! Želim da beta lijepo poprati taj plus!  :Very Happy: 

Kod nas je u pitanju OA, i osim djeteta kojeg imamo i ne znamo je li tada bilo dijagnoze, imam jedan bo s tom dijagnozom i puno ničega :D

----------


## mono111

Bluebelaa

Wauuuuu !!! Cestitam !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Bravo...neka bude lijepa i beta... :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> 5dnt imamo PLUUUS  
> Jos jucer se pojavila blijeda druga crta, a danas digitalac bez greške pokazao plus ❤️


*Bluebella*,čestitam od srca! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala cure svima na čestitkama ❤️❤️❤️
Nocas me uhvatila paranoja da je ovaj plus ostatak štoperice brevactid jer sam primila 2x5000 brevactida (prije 12 dana) ali jutros je druga crtica na jeftinjaku bila tamnija, tako da mi se cini da beta raste  :Smile: 

Romeo ~~~~~ sretno ❤️

----------


## Bluebella

Test od jucer donja slika i test od danas gornja slika.
Dosta velika razlika... 
https://ibb.co/ffhhvb

----------


## žužy

Bome je velika razlika! :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Meni ne otvara sliku ??!

----------


## nina977

Bluebella,ma to je to  :Smile: ..
Tako je isto bilo i meni ,već 5. dnt mi je bio pozitivan test i isto me bilo strah sa je od Brevactida ali svaki dan je crta bila sve tamnija  :Smile: ..
Čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Bluebella,možda su se uhvatila oba embrija pošto je već tako rano full pozitivan test.
Kod nas su bili blizanci(10 dnt beta 500) ali na žalost jedan nam je odustao u 9tt i sad imamo našeg malog princa od 3 mj. kojeg smo čekali 12 godina :Smile: ❤

----------


## Romeo85

Curke...i ja prijavljujem svijetlu drugu crticu, 7dnt, dvije blastice..

----------


## Munkica

Whoooo hoooo, krenuli su plusevi!!!

Čestitam, Romeo 85!!

----------


## miuta821

> Curke...i ja prijavljujem svijetlu drugu crticu, 7dnt, dvije blastice..


Cestitam da bude uredna trudnoca.! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Romeo,
Wauuuu ! Cestitkee

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaa,
Romeo i Bluebella cestitam od srca!!!!
Bas sam se razveselila!!!!

----------


## aska

Romeo cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Cestitam Romeo ❤️ Sretno do kraja

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,ma to je to ..
> Tako je isto bilo i meni ,već 5. dnt mi je bio pozitivan test i isto me bilo strah sa je od Brevactida ali svaki dan je crta bila sve tamnija ..
> Čestitam od srca


Draga Nina, lijepo te vidjeti opet ovdje  :Smile: 
Uzivajte sa svojom srečicom ❤️

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala curke...jos cekamo do cetvrtka da potvrdi beta..a onda cemo biti sigurni..
Ovaj put sam se inatila sama sebi i nisam test radila prije 7og dana...uvijek sam se patila od samog početka..
E tako, sad znam da imam sansu nadati se dalje...
Ljubim vas i drzim fige svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo draga, posebno me veseli tvoj plusic <3 zelim ti svu srecu svijeta, skolsku, najbezbrizniju trudnocu  :Love: 
ostale curke ne ljutite se, i za vas mi je jako jako drago  :Smile:   lijepo ste se zaredale i dale vjetar u ledja nama ostalima.

----------


## bornastra

Romeo,
čestitam i sreetnooo  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Cure moje, danas sam posebno osjecajna <3
 :grouphug: 

Rominka  :Zaljubljen:  p.s. cekam tvoj plusic,bilo bi lijepo da budemo terminuše... :Kiss:

----------


## Romeo85

Bez uvrede, cekam plusice od vas svih... :grouphug:

----------


## Ginger

Bbella, Romeo cestitam!!
Bbellice, mogli bi biti duplici -jako ti je potamnila u jednom danu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

svi cekamo Rominkin plusic  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbellice, mogli bi biti duplici -jako ti je potamnila u jednom danu


ak bude tako na dobrom sam putu da te stignem  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 
osiguraj si logistiku  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

Romeo, cestitam  :Smile: 




> svi cekamo Rominkin plusic


O, da :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Romeo, bas bi mogle biti terminuse  :grouphug:  valjda ce i nama napokon svanuti. Zapravo, znam da hoce!! Ne pristajem na nista drugo! Dirnule ste jako sada i hvala vam na tome. <3

----------


## pak

Blubella čestitam, tako je i moj test izgledao 5.dnt i uhvatila  su se obadva. 
Romeo čestitam. 
Rominka vibram za jedno Božićno čudo.
Cure sretno i mirno do kraja a cekalice želim vam da što prije uskočite u taj vlakic 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Super! Konačno dobre vijesti...

----------


## MonaLi

Čestitam cureeeeee! Jako me vesele ovakve objave... stalno vas sve pratim  :Kiss:  
Sretno i ostalima  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

> Curke...i ja prijavljujem svijetlu drugu crticu, 7dnt, dvije blastice..


Bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## s_iva

Romeoooo, toooooo! Cestitam od srca! 

Bbella, bravo!!!!! Cestitam od sca!

Sretno cure!

I nek se nastavi ovaj lijepi niz....

----------


## s_iva

Žužy, ima li kod tebe kakvih novosti, planova?

----------


## this too shall pass

Samo da vas pozdravim. Pratim vas redovito. Cestitke svima koji su uspjeli. Posebni pozdrav svima cija borba jos traje. Mislila sam da cemo se opet druziti na ovoj temi, no ovaj puta nista. Tipkamo se u prosincu...

----------


## Hadasa

Blubella i Romeo čestitke od srca , bezbrižnu trudnoću vam želim  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Hay123

Ja nazalost prekidam niz i javljam da sam jutros imala negativan test 12dnt!

----------


## Vaki

Baš mi je žao, a tako je lijepo krenulo...

----------


## Munkica

Zao mi je, Hay! Jesi radila test ili betu?

----------


## Hay123

> Zao mi je, Hay! Jesi radila test ili betu?


Radila sam jutros test, neki jeftin je doduse, ali nema druge crtice ni na vidiku, betu vadim tek u četvrtak ako ne procurim ranije!

----------


## aska

I meni je zao,ali ipak jos izvadi betu.Uvijek,obavezno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja nazalost prekidam niz i javljam da sam jutros imala negativan test 12dnt!


Zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
Ja ti isto savjetujem da ipak napraviš i betu

----------


## Hay123

> Zao mi je draga 
> Ja ti isto savjetujem da ipak napraviš i betu


Napravit cu betu u cetvrtak svakako! Nemam neki osjecaj da ce mi stvari uopce doc, uvijek mi zna kasnit od Crinone gela!

----------


## Bluebella

> Napravit cu betu u cetvrtak svakako! Nemam neki osjecaj da ce mi stvari uopce doc, uvijek mi zna kasnit od Crinone gela!


Koji ti je ovo postupak?

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala cure... :Smile: 
Hay, još nije gotovo, ne odustaj...drzi se..

Bluebella...beta...!!!!!! Vadila si.... bravooooooo...cestitam <3

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala cure...
> Hay, još nije gotovo, ne odustaj...drzi se..
> 
> Bluebella...beta...!!!!!! Vadila si.... bravooooooo...cestitam <3


kad ces ti?

----------


## Romeo85

Ja cu u cetvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja cu u cetvrtak


 :Heart:  :fige:  za što veću brojku!

----------


## Hay123

> Koji ti je ovo postupak?


Drugi mi je ovo postupak! Prvi je bio prirodni ivf,  a drugi stimulirani.

----------


## sejla

Bbella, slučajno naletila i baš su me razveselile tvoje novosti  :Zaljubljen:  sretno, školski i `dosadno´ do samog kraja  :Heart:  ljubi svog velkog dečka  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, slučajno naletila i baš su me razveselile tvoje novosti  sretno, školski i `dosadno´ do samog kraja  ljubi svog velkog dečka


Hvala ti draga ❤️
Uvijek je lijepo vidjeti "stare forumasice" tu. Da se sad skupimo na nekoj kavi djece bi bilo za cijelu jednu vrtićku grupu  :Smile: 

Puse i tvojoj veseloj ekipici doma ❤️

----------


## Minna7

Cure, tražim malo utjehe. Danas je 11dana nakon trodnevnog transfera. Test negativan. 9dnt sam navecer imala menstrualne grceve i pocelo nesto kao rozo. Ali doslovno rozo malo na dnevnom ulosku. Traje i sada, grceva vise nema. Mislim da je test vec trebao biti pozitivan, ali taj rozi spotting mi daje neku nadu. Iskustva?

----------


## mono111

Minna,
Meni se pojavio rozi spotting 6 dpt, mislim pojavljivao mi se stalno, svakih par dana, neku put i prava friska krv.
Test mi je bio poz.6 dpt 5 dnevnih blastica.
Ponovi test....sretno !

----------


## Minna7

Dajes mi nadu....ali vec 11dp3dt mi se cini da bi test debelo trebao pokazat. Ali gledam ful pozitivno, jer u nijednom postupku do sad nisam prokrvarila na utrogestanu niti imala spotting

----------


## mono111

Koji si test radila???

----------


## Minna7

Nemoj mi se smijat, 2 sam danas napravila...jedan je One step, onaj jeftini s neta ujutro i popodne mini gravignost trakica

----------


## mono111

Meni taj One step s ebaya nije nista pokazao kad sam 3.put bila T...
Gravignost mini je inace jako pouzdan ! Bar u mom slucaju.
Nije se ni sjena nikakva pojavila? Niti mozda kasnije od navedenog vremena??

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni taj One step s ebaya nije nista pokazao kad sam 3.put bila T...
> Gravignost mini je inace jako pouzdan ! Bar u mom slucaju.
> Nije se ni sjena nikakva pojavila? Niti mozda kasnije od navedenog vremena??


meni je One step pokazao sjenu već 4dnt blastice....

----------


## Minna7

Ma ni sjena. Vidjet ćemo sutra...mozda sam u onih 11%kojima pokaze 12dp3dt hehe

----------


## mono111

Sretnooo

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma ni sjena. Vidjet ćemo sutra...mozda sam u onih 11%kojima pokaze 12dp3dt hehe


Sretno...

----------


## Minna7

Beta negativna...a krvarenje skroz prestalo  :Sad:  ...a baš sam se ponadala

----------


## mono111

Minna,
Bas mi.je zao !
Sretno dalje u iducim postupcima !

----------


## Hay123

Meni M stigla na velika vrata tako da opet nisam stigla vaditi betu! 
Cure sretno dalje i nema odustajanja!!!!

----------


## s_iva

Romeo, kakva je beta?

----------


## s_iva

Cure kojima nije uspjelo drzite nam se!

----------


## Romeo85

Cure, evo danasnja beta 13dnt 542, ponavljam u subotu  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, evo danasnja beta 13dnt 542, ponavljam u subotu


Romeo  :Very Happy:  Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

> Cure, evo danasnja beta 13dnt 542, ponavljam u subotu


Čestitam! Drzim fige za pravilno duplanje!!!

----------


## mono111

Hay,
Ooo zao mi je !

Romeo, bravoooooo !!!!!

----------


## aska

Kod mene nije bas bajna situacija,sva sam na iglama i iskreno ne znam da imam zivaca za sve.Prosli tjedan na 5+4 vidjela se samo jedna GV i nista vise.Danas dodjem na 6+4 i pojavila se i ZV i GV je narasla,ali plod se ne vidi.Narucena sam za tjedan dana opet i sva sam u strahu da se plod nece pojaviti iako je doktor optimistican i kaze da napreduje iako je i on ocekivao da ce vidjeti plod.

----------


## Vaki

Baš sam danas čitala kako je plod, u toj fazi, otprilike veličine graška pa se na ultrazvuku dešava da se još ne vidi...

----------


## s_iva

Romeo, zelim ti najdosadniju trudnocu na svijetu!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Romeo,cestitam od srca na lijepoj beti!

Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj i snagu za dalje..

Aska ,kad ides opet na UZV?
Iskreno se nadam i vjerujem da ce srce prokucati! Drzi mi se i budi pozitivna!

----------


## aska

Za tjedan dana idem opet.

Hvala ti Milasova  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod mene nije bas bajna situacija,sva sam na iglama i iskreno ne znam da imam zivaca za sve.Prosli tjedan na 5+4 vidjela se samo jedna GV i nista vise.Danas dodjem na 6+4 i pojavila se i ZV i GV je narasla,ali plod se ne vidi.Narucena sam za tjedan dana opet i sva sam u strahu da se plod nece pojaviti iako je doktor optimistican i kaze da napreduje iako je i on ocekivao da ce vidjeti plod.


Kakav uzv ima doktor? Puno ti i o tome ovisi, plod očito napreduje, ipak se pojavila sad ZV.
U tim ranim tjednima i jedan dan puno znaci, tako da nemoj gubiti nadu. 
Mnogi doktori ni ne zele prije 7tt naruciti na prvi pregled upravo iz ovakvog razloga, samo sto mi mpo trudnice uvijek nestrpljivo iščekujemo taj prvi pregled.

Sretno....

----------


## aska

To je uzv u domu zdravlja tako da ne znam kakav je.
Doktor je rekao isto sto ti..vidjet cemo sve,ionako ja vise ne mogu nista uciniti.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Tek sad vidim !
Hm....ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla....nadam se da ce sve ispasti dobro na kraju. Koji dc ti je bio transfer??

----------


## aska

Mislim 18dc je bio transfer.Vjerujem da je implantacija bila 5dnt jer tad sam imala ostre bolove i kap krvi.Iskreno,ne ocekujem vise nista.Pokusavam biti smirena ali ne mogu.Pripremam se i na najgore.

----------


## marla-s

meni je transfer bio 14. dan ciklusa, 5. dana nakon punkcije.

aska, želim ti da sve bude u najboljem redu  :Heart:

----------


## aska

Hvala cure na podrsci  :Kiss:

----------


## stela10

Aska probaj se opustiti. Jako ovisi o kvaliteti uzv, a u domovima zdravlja bas i nisu naj. Isto ovisi i o samom dr. koji te pregledava.  Meni na 6+3 privatnik ( bolji uzv), vidio jednu GV i početak srčane akcije. Iako sam mu napomenula da je bio transfer dva embrija i da je beta visoka, rekao mi je nažalost drugi se nije primio. 3 dana nakon toga kod mojeg doktora bile su jasno vidljiva oba embrija, svaki u svojoj GV i oba srca su jasno kucala. Tako da, cure su u pravu, rano je još da bi se sve jasno vidjelo.

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala vam cure....<3
Danas ponovljana beta 1269...

Aska, vjeruj u svoju mrvicu...nista drugo ti ne preostaje... samo pozitivno<3

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Potpuno te razumijem ! Ja sam zivce i zivce izgubila u predhodnoj 3.T...zato ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla....
Drzi se i drzim figeeee da sve ipak bude ok  :Smile: ))

----------


## Munkica

Aska, moja beta je bila preniska za tt i na UZV 5+6 se vidjela nepravilna i premala GV i šupljina maternice je bila ispunjena tekućinom. Za tjedan dana gestacijska je bila super, srce kuca, a krv iz maternice je nestala. Beta je narasla, ali još uvijek niža od očekivanog. 
Par dana čini veliku razliku. Znam da se brineš. I ja sam prvo isplakala more suze, a onda se pomirila s tim da je sve gotovo, i na kraju srce je ipak tu  :Smile: . Doduše, sad se brinem da srce neće kucati kad ponovo dodjem na UZV, ali to sam ja. Moram se brinuti oko nečega. 
Puno sreće, draga!

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala vam cure....<3
> Danas ponovljana beta 1269...


 :Very Happy: 
sad polako dalje!
kad planiras na prvi uzv?

----------


## Romeo85

Mpo dr rekao da dođem u sri ili cetv..
Mislim da cu u sri...
Kada gledam tvoju betu kako se duplala, tu smo negdje  :Kiss: 
Kada ti imas uzv?

----------


## Bluebella

> Mpo dr rekao da dođem u sri ili cetv..
> Mislim da cu u sri...
> Kada gledam tvoju betu kako se duplala, tu smo negdje 
> Kada ti imas uzv?


Ja cu tek 30.10, tad cu biti 6+5
Sa prvim sam bila na prvom uzv na 6+1, sa drugim sa 6+0 i tad je dr povećavao uzv da vidi titraje, tako da ovaj put necu prerano. 
Sad mi se cini daleko, ali dan po dan i doci ce i 30.10  :Smile: 

Tu smo negdje sa betom, da sam ju vadila malo poslije bila bi mala razlika u iznosu. 
Koliku betu si imala kad si sa blizancima bila trudna?

----------


## Romeo85

> Ja cu tek 30.10, tad cu biti 6+5
> Sa prvim sam bila na prvom uzv na 6+1, sa drugim sa 6+0 i tad je dr povećavao uzv da vidi titraje, tako da ovaj put necu prerano. 
> Sad mi se cini daleko, ali dan po dan i doci ce i 30.10 
> 
> Tu smo negdje sa betom, da sam ju vadila malo poslije bila bi mala razlika u iznosu. 
> Koliku betu si imala kad si sa blizancima bila trudna?


Brzo ce 30.10.

----------


## Romeo85

> Ja cu tek 30.10, tad cu biti 6+5
> Sa prvim sam bila na prvom uzv na 6+1, sa drugim sa 6+0 i tad je dr povećavao uzv da vidi titraje, tako da ovaj put necu prerano. 
> Sad mi se cini daleko, ali dan po dan i doci ce i 30.10 
> 
> Tu smo negdje sa betom, da sam ju vadila malo poslije bila bi mala razlika u iznosu. 
> Koliku betu si imala kad si sa blizancima bila trudna?





> Brzo ce 30.10.


Opet mi pola posta nestalo  :Smile: 

Brzo ce 30.10.
Probaj misli srkenuti što više ns nešto drugo  :Smile: 

U prošloj trudnoći 13dnt beta je bila 1002, a 15dnt 2200...tako nešto, u biti vrijednosti su bile duple...tako da vjerujem da je sad jedna beba. A to sam i htjela. Kako god dragi Bog odluči biti ću sretna... samo da ovaj put bude sve u redu.
Isto želim i tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

ja bih isto rekla da je jedna beba....
ovaj put mora sve biti u redu  :Heart:  i kod tebe i kod mene  :grouphug: 

sretno na uzv i javi novosti.....

----------


## Romeo85

I ja vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu <3

Javim naravno... :Kiss:

----------


## marla-s

nekoliko dana sam mislila da od velike želje haluciniram plus na testu, no zadnja dva dana istu halucinaciju imaju i ostali ukućani. a s obzirom  da nismo (nadam se) ničim otrovani, rekla bi da imamo plus. no jedva je vidljiv...neka sutrašnje vađenje prve bete prođe dobro...

----------


## aska

Javi betu Marla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marla-s

budem javila, ali trenutno ne polažem velike nada. ono što smo "halucinirali" jutros se na testu nije pokazalo. mm me uvjerava da ne brzam s lošim prognozama i ima pravo. bit će što bude. smijeh, suze, radost i tuga - sve u službi života  :Smile: 

neka nam je svima sa srećom  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

marla koji ti je dnt? kakve embrije si imala?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja pratim i zelim svima pozitivne ishode!! 
Marka, si vadila betu?

----------


## Lois Lane

Bok zenske, danas mi je 7. dpt dva trodnevna, prvi puta. Nocas nisam nista spavala jer sto vise vrijeme odmice, to mene vise hvata panika zbog moguceg negativnog rezultata, mislim da mi srce non stop kuca 100 na sat. Danas su me cice prestale boliti (pijem 3x2 Duphastona i stavljam 3x2 utrica). Znaci li to da je kraj? Nemam gotovo nikakvih simptoma osim vjerojatno nesto malo umisljenih jer stalno osluskujem sto se dogadja.

Poslano sa mog SM-N950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Ne znaci da je kraj.Mene su isto grudi prestale boljeti 4dnt blastociste.Pa je bila beta pozitivna.Drzi se  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

U nedjelju smo radili test, pozitivan je, jucer sam vadila betu: 454,5. Samo da se sutra podupla...

----------


## Romeo85

Bravo Lutza...podiplat ce se...i ja sam tako strepila a onda vrijednost i vise nego dupla. Koliko god mozes mozak na pasu... :Smile: 

Lois drz se, nista jos nije gotovo...samo pozitivno.

Marla? Beta?

----------


## Lois Lane

Hvala vam, Aska i Romeo, cekam onda jos s (ne)strpljenjem  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Lois, mene su negdje 8i dan od punkcije prestale boljeti i pocele opet tek negdje kad je beta debelo presla 1000. 
Lutza cestitam i vibram za duplanje!!!

----------


## marla-s

Lijepe vijesti, Lutza. neka samo nastavi lijepo rasti  :Heart: 

radila betu danas i kažu da će tek sutra biti gotova (šalju u drugi grad na testiranje, kažu da ne rade tu pretragu...).
inače, transfer mi je bio prije 12 dana, a na dan transfera prebačena je 8-stanična blastocista stara 5 dana. 

dva testa danas - ništa. niti više ne uspijevam "izhalucinirati" tu crticu. 

zvali me iz klinike da čuju rezultat, no rekla sam im javiti sutra kad dođu nalazi od bete. ako dođu, jer patronažna nije sigurna jel uopće uzela dovoljno za pretragu, pa možda ponovimo uzimanje uzorka. još mi je i žilu pukla...ah, težak neki dan.


najviše mi je žao zbog muža. svi toliko želimo to dijete, ali osjećam kako se on sve teže nosi s ovim gubitcima  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> U nedjelju smo radili test, pozitivan je, jucer sam vadila betu: 454,5. Samo da se sutra podupla...


čestitam i  :fige:  za duplu betu




> inače, transfer mi je bio prije 12 dana, a na dan transfera prebačena je 8-stanična blastocista stara 5 dana. 
> 
> dva testa danas - ništa. niti više ne uspijevam "izhalucinirati" tu crticu.


draga marla, blastocista ima 32 stanice (5 dan), 8-stanični embrij je stadij razvoja za 3 dan nakon oplodnje.

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Bluebella,
32stanicni embrij bi vise bio morula, blaste imaju preko 100 stanica formiranih kao suplja lopta.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,
> 32stanicni embrij bi vise bio morula, blaste imaju preko 100 stanica formiranih kao suplja lopta.


šta nije morula 16 stanica (4 dan)?

----------


## bubekica

> šta nije morula 16 stanica (4 dan)?


Njje stvar broja stanica, nego kako su one poredane. Mislim da je minimum za morulu 16 stanica, one su poslagane tako da cine loptu, dok su kod blastociste kao suplja lopta (stanice su na povrsini, unutra je supljina).

----------


## Munkica

Cure, jučer smo bili na UZV. Srce kuca (168 bpm), vide se male ruke, razina hormona odgovara tt i više nismo njihovi klijenti. 
Čini se da je ipak došlo vrijeme da se prebacim na drugi podforum.

----------


## milasova8

Munkica, cestitam!!! Zelim ti mirnu i skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

Mi u ovom ciklusu idemo u prirodni IVF..ne ocekujem puno,probat cemo nemamo sta izgubiti..
Ionako ne mozemo jos u stimulirani pa cisto da popunimo rupu izmedu stimuliranih..a ko zna mozda se nesto lijepo desi..

Svim cekalicama zelim srecu i lijepe bete,
Curkama sa negativnim betama saljem zagrljaje i snage za dalje..

----------


## mono111

Munkiceee,
Jejjjjjj !!!!!!!

Milasova,
Gdje idete na postupak? U Petrovu opet??

----------


## marla-s

čestitam Munkice! predivno! neka vam je srećom  :grouphug: 





> čestitam i  za duplu betu
> 
> 
> 
> draga marla, blastocista ima 32 stanice (5 dan), 8-stanični embrij je stadij razvoja za 3 dan nakon oplodnje.
> 
> sretno


tnx, pokušat ću neki drugi put bolje pohvatati koliko čega ima u kojem stadiju. nakon punkcije su bile 3, dvije "odlične", jedna "malo slabija". ET je bio prvo zakazan za 3. dan, a onda su me nazvali i rekli da su dvije "jako lijepe", te su ET prolongirali za dva dana. 
5. dan nakon punkcije, na dan ET, ostala je jedna koju su i vratili.

nadam se da ćemo imati više sreće neki drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Munkice suuuper! Cestitam!!! 
Uzivaj u trudnoći!!!

----------


## Optimist

> Cure, jučer smo bili na UZV. Srce kuca (168 bpm), vide se male ruke, razina hormona odgovara tt i više nismo njihovi klijenti. 
> Čini se da je ipak došlo vrijeme da se prebacim na drugi podforum.


Ma bravo, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam svima  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će od sada biti manje šokovito.
I hvala vam svima na podršci proteklih tjedana. Uz pozitivne misli je ipak lakše prolaziti kroz sve nesigurnosti.

Svima želim puno snage i najviše sreće ikada u postupcima!

----------


## Lutza

Cureeeeeeeeeee, 1268 je Beta

----------


## Munkica

Bravo!!! Čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Lutza cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Lutza čestitam sretno dalje!

----------


## mono111

Lutzaa,
Jejjjjjjjj !

----------


## Romeo85

Lutza cestitam. :Smile: 

Munkica sretno dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

Curke, moja beta jucer na 14 dnt je 5236!
 :Very Happy: 
U srijedu idem na prvi uzv.

----------


## aska

Vau koja beta  :Smile:  Cestitam svim curama  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam Mala na ooogromnoj beti!!

Aska,si bila na UZVu?

----------


## aska

Bila sam,srce kuca ali smo manji nego sto trebamo.Sve mutno na uzv,tako da iduci tjedan da se uvjeri da napredujemo pa ako sve bude ok onda cu imati mir neko vrijeme.

----------


## mono111

Askaaaa,
Pa super !!!! Koliko si sad tocno i koliko je plod veliki?? Posalji mi sve mjere !!!!

Mala28,
Huraaaaa !!!

----------


## Munkica

Aska, nemoj se brinuti  :Smile:  I meni je na zadnjem ultrazvuku ispalo da je mrvulja 4 dana mlađa nego što jest, ali mi je medicinski brat rekao da nema razloga za brigu i da je sve to normalno. 
Pričala sam i s rođakom koji je ginekolog i kaže da je fetus u tom stadiju toliko mali da ako se samo malo promijeni kut onog "čunja" za ultrazvuk, promijeni se i veličina za par mm, odnosno par dana. Glavno da srce kuca  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Lois Lane

Je li se tko od vas pipao pa mi moze usporediti cerviks u nedobitnom i dobitnom ciklusu?

----------


## Bebosan

Curke  ima li tko iskustva sa transferom morule 5 .dan??   cestitam na betama

----------


## Munkica

> Je li se tko od vas pipao pa mi moze usporediti cerviks u nedobitnom i dobitnom ciklusu?


Tvrdoću, odnosno mekoću nisam mogla odrediti, ali mi je cerviks bio jako visoko u dobitnom ciklusu. Kad bih stavljala utrogestane, mogla sam gurnuti prst do kraja.

----------


## aska

Pratila sam cerviks sad kad sam ostala trudna.Primjetila sam da cerviks seta u toku dana,cak mi je jedno vrijeme bio nizi pred ocekivanu menstruaciju ali onda se podignuo gore.Sto se tice tvrdoce to ne znam.Samo sam pratila koliko duboko mogu staviti Utrogestane i po tome zakljucila.E sad,ne znam jesam ispravno radila ali znam da sam se time jaaaako zamarala.

----------


## Sybila

> Curke  ima li tko iskustva sa transferom morule 5 .dan??   cestitam na betama


Moji su bili blastica i morula 5.dan. Eno ih spavaju  :Wink:  

Cestitke na srcekima i betama!

----------


## Bebosan

Sybila hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Konfuzija

> Curke  ima li tko iskustva sa transferom morule 5 .dan??   cestitam na betama


Da. Neuspješan.

----------


## Hadasa

Aska - drago mi je da srčeko kuca . Sve bude dobro,drži se  :Smile: 
Bebosan -Isto kao i Sybila , jedna blastica i jedna morula,oba dvije trenutno u trbuhu 21tt , nadam se da bude sve ok.
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Bebosan

Hvala curke na odgovorima  transfer je bio jedan cc i morula vidjet cemo za nekih 7 dana nemam bas puno nade

----------


## milasova8

> Bila sam,srce kuca ali smo manji nego sto trebamo.Sve mutno na uzv,tako da iduci tjedan da se uvjeri da napredujemo pa ako sve bude ok onda cu imati mir neko vrijeme.


Napredujete vi,srceko kuca i vjerujem da bude sve ok! Drzim fige za dalje <3

----------


## SexySpru

Hello Cure da se i ja javim, 20.10. sam imala transfer (s obzirom da mi je privi neznam što su vratili rekla mi je biologica samo da je odličan - onda mi je to bilo više nego dovoljan podatak :Grin: ), sad sam jako nestrpljiva, svaki dan osluškujem oću li čuti tu implementaciju. S obzirom na moju endometriozu mene stalno nešto žiga i boli, tako da je ovo sve duuuuugo traje.

----------


## Sybila

> Hello Cure da se i ja javim, 20.10. sam imala transfer (s obzirom da mi je privi neznam što su vratili rekla mi je biologica samo da je odličan - onda mi je to bilo više nego dovoljan podatak), sad sam jako nestrpljiva, svaki dan osluškujem oću li čuti tu implementaciju. S obzirom na moju endometriozu mene stalno nešto žiga i boli, tako da je ovo sve duuuuugo traje.


Dobrodosla!
Kako mislis, ne znas sto su vratili? Koji ti je dan obavljen transfer?
Moras se educirati o postupku i svojim pravima, da te ne vozaju. Gdje si to radila?
Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Mala28

samo da javim da za sada imamo blizance. za tjedan dana mi je opet uzv kada bi trebali vidjeti srceka

----------


## s_iva

Bravo Mala! Čestitam!
Znala sam da su to blizanci, tako visoka beta je i moja bila. Sretno!

----------


## Hope1234

evo i mene u ovu grupu....Dns odrađen transfer,sada iščekivanje....

----------


## SexySpru

> Dobrodosla!
> Kako mislis, ne znas sto su vratili? Koji ti je dan obavljen transfer?
> Moras se educirati o postupku i svojim pravima, da te ne vozaju. Gdje si to radila?
> Kad vadis betu?


A neznam, bila sam u takvom strahu da li će uspjeti, da kad je ova rekla da je oplođen i da je odličan ja dalje nisam ni pitala. Radila sam u Rijeci na KBC-u kod doktora M. Betu vadim 10.11. (tako mi je dr. M. napisao u nalazu). A transfer je bio treći dan od punkcije.

----------


## SexySpru

> evo i mene u ovu grupu....Dns odrađen transfer,sada iščekivanje....


Bravo, znam kako ti je, nadam se da će bit sve ok.

----------


## Hope1234

Ako je treći dan trebao bi biti osmostanični...ako brojiš punkciju kao nulti dan

----------


## SexySpru

> Ako je treći dan trebao bi biti osmostanični...ako brojiš punkciju kao nulti dan


Meni je ovo prvi IVF i neznam bas puno o tome svemu, najvise sam naucila po netu i forumima, ovi doktori su jako skrti na objasnjenjima a ja nisam bas od onih sto puno pitaju

----------


## Hope1234

i meni ti je prvi,ali meni je napisano u papirima isto tako...trebalo bi biti i tebi..ma uglavnom da je mrva tu pa samo neka se primi

----------


## CHIARA...

U Rijeci su jako skrti na rijecima. Ako ih ne pitate, nece ni reci. Komentiraju tipa dobri su, odlicni su, losiji... Tek ako pitas koliko stanica imaju, dobit ces odgovor. A na nalazu takve stvari ne pisu. Pise samo odrađen ET (1).

----------


## Hope1234

Baš su divni-sad bi žene trebale biti rođene po njihovom da sve znaju... Ne znam ja imam pun fascikl papira,povijest bolesti sa svakog pregleda,sve lijepo pise...a jutros prije transfera sam isla na potpisivanje suglasnosti gdje mi je objašnjeno kakve imam stanice...

----------


## SexySpru

Nema toga u RI  :Smile:  ako ne pitaš i ako ne znaš što moraš pitati nećeš znati ništa. Cure meni je danas 6dnt ja nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma je to još uvijek prerano za neke simptome, jutros sam radila i kućni test (malo smo nervozni u isčekivanju) i on je bio negativan no to sam nekako i očekivala.

----------


## Munkica

6 dnt je još dosta rano za test. Probaj se ne brinuti  :Smile: 
Prisutnost ili odsustvo simptoma ne mora ništa značiti. Netko ih ima pa je trudan, netko nije. Znam da je teško ne primijećivati sve moguće znakove, ali meni su svi "simptomi" zapravo bili reakcija na stimulaciju.
Sretno! I test nije negativan sve dok ne izvadiš betu  :Smile:

----------


## SexySpru

> 6 dnt je još dosta rano za test. Probaj se ne brinuti 
> Prisutnost ili odsustvo simptoma ne mora ništa značiti. Netko ih ima pa je trudan, netko nije. Znam da je teško ne primijećivati sve moguće znakove, ali meni su svi "simptomi" zapravo bili reakcija na stimulaciju.
> Sretno! I test nije negativan sve dok ne izvadiš betu


Hvala ti na podršci, a znam i sama da je rano, al nekako sam morala probati  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

Izdrži barem do 9 dn..Pa onda 11 dn.Ako već ne možeš izdržati.A svakako mislim da je beta najpouzdanija.Vjerujem da smo svi na iglama...Ja sa prirodnom trudnoćom nisam ni znala da sam trudna,a sad sama spoznaja da sam imala ET i da je sad sve pitanje vremena me ubija...psiha je zeznuta stvar...

----------


## SexySpru

> Izdrži barem do 9 dn..Pa onda 11 dn.Ako već ne možeš izdržati.A svakako mislim da je beta najpouzdanija.Vjerujem da smo svi na iglama...Ja sa prirodnom trudnoćom nisam ni znala da sam trudna,a sad sama spoznaja da sam imala ET i da je sad sve pitanje vremena me ubija...psiha je zeznuta stvar...


Uzas, daaaa odmah nakon transfera mozak krene sa igrom, strašno, da nisam probala nebih vjerovala! Ja sam čak i na punkciju došla već u strahu da mi je folikul (prirodni IVF) pobjegao jer više nisam osjetila bolove u jajniku a do tog dana me jajnik ždrocao svako par minuta.  
Ali kao što si rekla moramo biti strpljive i pozitivne!!

----------


## nicky_111

Pozdrav curke, imala sam transfer 2.10. 2 blastice a testove sam radila od 5 dnt (jeftine kineske sa neta). Prvi put mi je test bio pozitivan 7dnt (jedva vidljiva crtica), 9dnt je beta bila 130 (crtica je bila vrlo jasno vidljiva) a 11dnt 323. U pon mi je prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## SexySpru

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  sretno!!!

----------


## Hope1234

Sretnooooo

----------


## nicky_111

Hvala curke, želim vam čim prije pozitivne testove i veeelike bete  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

dani lete kao ludi,a dok se čeka beta imam osjećaj da sat stoji...

----------


## darmar

Samo da zazelim svim cekalicama pozitivne bete, a pozitivnim cestitam. Nakon duzeg perioda,vracam se i ja medu cekalice, cuvamo dvije blastice (FET)i cekamo betu 3.11. 
SRETNO~~~

----------


## nicky_111

> dani lete kao ludi,a dok se čeka beta imam osjećaj da sat stoji...


Joj poznato mi je, prvo nikak dočekat transfer, pa betu, pa duplanje, sad ultrazvuk... Do 6 mjeseca ću doktorirat čekanje  :Grin:

----------


## SexySpru

Koliko vremena od transfera do bete su vam doktori odredili/dali. Meni 21 dan, nekako mi se to čini puno.

----------


## nicky_111

Meni su rekli da napravim test 9-ti dan od transfera blastociste i kad sam javila da je pozitivan su me slali vadit betu (isti dan).

----------


## Munkica

Kod nas je bilo pravilo beta 12 dana nakon transfera. Test sam napravila 10 dana nakon transfera. Čisto da se pripremim psihički na rezultate bete.

----------


## Kadauna

> Samo da zazelim svim cekalicama pozitivne bete, a pozitivnim cestitam. Nakon duzeg perioda,vracam se i ja medu cekalice, cuvamo dvije blastice (FET)i cekamo betu 3.11. 
> SRETNO~~~


sretno darmara do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za bracu ili seku ili oboje  :Smile: )

----------


## aska

Kod mene nazalost lose vijesti.Srce je prestalo kucati  :Sad:  U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu i u utorak kiretaza,radit ce mi pod opcom anestezijom.Barem necu biti taj dio svjesna.Mislim da cure koje su to prosle znaju koliko je bolno.Svim cekalicama zelim velike bete i srecu,kao i ostalima uspjesne trudnoce!

----------


## Munkica

Aska, ne mogu vjerovati... Meni su oči pune suza, a ne mogu niti zamisliti kroz što vi prolazite  :Sad: 
Jako mi je žao.

----------


## Optimist

Ajme, aska, jako mi je zao  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Prosla sam to, grozno je, ali se oporavis i novi postupak ti ulije novu nadu.
Ja sam se pokusala sama ocistiti vise od 3 tjedna, ali sam na kraju ipak zavrsila na kiretazi. Prosla je brzo i bezbolno.
Fizicki dio. 
Grlim te.

----------


## aska

Hvala draga,s vremenom ce nadam se proci.Na proljece cu po svoje smrzlice.

----------


## bornastra

Aska.... drži se!
Jako mi je žao...

----------


## milasova8

Aska, jako jako mi je zao! Zelim van puno snage za sve sta vas ceka..
Grlim!!

----------


## SexySpru

Aska drži se, proći će, mora!!

----------


## Bluebella

Aska draga, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Hope1234

meni pise 14 dan

----------


## darmar

Aska žao mi je, drzi se, isplaci i glavu gore i po smrzlice...nade ima, samo pogledaj moj potpis...
Kadauna draga, hvala ti puno, nadam se da idem tvojim stopama

----------


## Bluebella

Kod mene isto nije bas bajna situacija. Bila danas na uzv i vaginalnom sondom se jedva snimilo srce, embrij se implantirao skroz visoko pa ga sonda nije hvatala, tek preko trbuha su se vidjeli otkucaji i plod. Jedina olakšavajuca okolnost je sto plod veličinom odgovara za 6+5 a danas sam 6+2.
Doktor mi nije dao da napravim one klasične trudničke pretrage, nego da dodjem za deset dana ponovno na uzv pa ce onda.
U prvoj trudnoci su otkucaji bili jasni i glasni sa 6+1, u drugoj sa 6+0 nisu bili najjasniji ali je slika bila jasnija nego ova sad.

Eto, i sama znam da sam isla rano, al nisam vise mogla izdrzati. 
Imala sam prvu trudnocu iz FET-a koja je bila
puna kopmilkacija ali rodila sam zivo i zdravo dijete, druga trodnoca spontana i sve bilo savršeno do 16+1 kad mi je puknuo vodenjak i izgubila bebu, tko zna sta mi treća nosi.... moram naci neki svoj zen jer cu poluditi od svega.

----------


## mare41

Bbella, drzim fige
Darmar sretno

----------


## aska

Hvala vam cure puno na podrsci! 
Bluebella vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu.Dobro je sto je plod cak i veci.Moj je bio manji.Bit ce to dobro.

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala vam cure puno na podrsci! 
> Bluebella vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu.Dobro je sto je plod cak i veci.Moj je bio manji.Bit ce to dobro.


A bas sam si cijelo vrijeme nakon uzv mislila da se trebam smiriti jer eto kod tebe je sve ok a bilo je slicno kao i kod mene, nisam se mogla bas svih detalja sjetiti od tvog uzv. I onda dodjem na posao, upalim forum i pročitam tvoj post.... mislila sam da ce mi srce stati ....

----------


## aska

Ma bit ce ok.Nije kao kod mene ali cak i da jeste ne mora znaciti da bi zavrsilo lose.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma bit ce ok.Nije kao kod mene ali cak i da jeste ne mora znaciti da bi zavrsilo lose.


Gdje ides na kiretazu?

----------


## aska

Tu u rodnom mjestu.Ne idem u Zagreb.Rekli su mi da ce mi raditi pod opcom a ako pocnem ranije krvariti da se javim na hitnu.

----------


## Bluebella

> Tu u rodnom mjestu.Ne idem u Zagreb.Rekli su mi da ce mi raditi pod opcom a ako pocnem ranije krvariti da se javim na hitnu.


Ja sam imala kiretazu pod općom nakon drugog poroda kad sam izgubila bebu. Nije me nista bolilo kad sam se probudila niti dalje.
Drzi se draga ❤️

----------


## Hope1234

Aska drži se...

----------


## Romeo85

Zao mi je aska  :Sad: 
Drz se draga..

----------


## nicky_111

Aska žao mi je  :Sad: 
Bluebella držim fige da bude sve okay

----------


## milasova8

Bluebella iz petnih zila navijam da bude sve ok!!

----------


## bornastra

Bluebella draga,
Najveće fige držim da sve bude u najboljem redu... !!

----------


## Bluebella

hvala curke  :grouphug:

----------


## Hadasa

Aska- jako mi je žao nadala sam se baš da bude sve u redu,bila sam uvjerena u to ...Drži se... :Sad: ...
Bluebella- sretno ,neka  bude  sve ok

----------


## željkica

Bluebella vjerujem da ce sve bit uredu!

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, Bluebella  :Smile:  Nadam se da će sve biti ok

----------


## Ginger

aska, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Bbellice, mislim sa se ne trebas brinuti, znas da je jos rano

----------


## žužy

*aska*,jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love: 
*BB*,bude sve dobro,rano je još i kak bu beba rasla tak bude si i složila savršeno mjesto za svoju kućicu.
Svima veliki  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Meni je u 3.T plod tj.GV bila smjestena jakkoo visoko, cak su mislili prvo da se nalazi u rogu maternice, koja se smatra takodjer vanmatericna...
Na kraju, nakon sto me 3.dokt.pregledao. ustanovio je da je u maternici, ali skroz visoko....mislim da se moze normalno plod razvijati i tako....on ce se smjestiti s vremenom, mozda se i malo spusti...
Meni je tako plod bio smjesten jer se nije imao gdje smjestiti od tih priraslica ( od kiretaza )....znas da je i ta moja T zavrsila spontanim, ali ne radi tog smjestaja, nego je bas bila krom.greska.
Vjerujem da ce sve biti ok !

----------


## darmar

Bluebella vjerujem da ce sve biti ok, drzi se ~~~~
Mare 41 hvala

----------


## Vaki

:Love: Ajme, baš mi je žao! Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš. Taman kad se poveseliš...

----------


## sarasvati

Aska, zao mi je. Zelim ti sto je moguće manje boli. 

Bluebella, ne zelim ni misliti da nesto moze poći krivo, vec da se samo nije moglo dobro čuti srce. 
Jako ti zelim da je sve dobro.

----------


## Bluebella

mora biti sve ok, drugačije ni ja ne želim razmišljati  :Smile: 
kod mene očito mora biti malo komplikacija.....

darmar .... sretno  :fige:

----------


## aska

Hvala cure jos jednom svima na potpori.

Bluebella,ako smijem znati zasto mislis da nesto nije u redu? Jel ti doktor to natuknuo ili si sama to zakljucila? Jer evo meni sve djeluje uredno kod tebe i stvarno mislim da ce biti sve ok.Vidjet ces.

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala cure jos jednom svima na potpori.
> 
> Bluebella,ako smijem znati zasto mislis da nesto nije u redu? Jel ti doktor to natuknuo ili si sama to zakljucila? Jer evo meni sve djeluje uredno kod tebe i stvarno mislim da ce biti sve ok.Vidjet ces.


nije ništa posebno natuknuo, zabrinulo me što dugo nije mogao naći otkucaje i što me naručio ponovno za desetak dana. do sad sam nakon pregleda u 6tt slijedeći pregled imala u 12tt. 
sad me muž uvjerava da dok sam se ja presvlačila da mu je dr rekao da je ovo za njega bio savršeno uredni nalaz, al ja to nekako nisam čula.

nekak mi je cijeli uzv bio čudan,... ili sam možda malo previše pod stresom....

aska dali ti je ostalo smrzlića?

----------


## aska

I meni djeluje uredan nalaz.Vjerovatno te narucio opet da se uvjeri da je sve u redu,i da se vaginalno bolje vidi.Nemoj nista brinuti.
Imam jos 2 smrzlica,barem mislim da su 2 jer su mi tako rekli na dan transfera tj za jednog se znalo a za jednog su cekali da vide jel je malo kasnio,ali su mi nakon nekog vremena rekli da je i on za zamrznuti.Otpusno pismo jos uvijek nemam.

----------


## Bluebella

> I meni djeluje uredan nalaz.Vjerovatno te narucio opet da se uvjeri da je sve u redu,i da se vaginalno bolje vidi.Nemoj nista brinuti.
> Imam jos 2 smrzlica,barem mislim da su 2 jer su mi tako rekli na dan transfera tj za jednog se znalo a za jednog su cekali da vide jel je malo kasnio,ali su mi nakon nekog vremena rekli da je i on za zamrznuti.Otpusno pismo jos uvijek nemam.


Planiraš li skoro po njih ili ces se malo odmoriti od svega?

----------


## aska

Na proljece.Odmorit cu se malo,ali mislim da kazu da treba 3-6 mjeseci proci nakon kiretaze.Tako sam citala,cut cu sta ce meni reci.

----------


## Bluebella

> Na proljece.Odmorit cu se malo,ali mislim da kazu da treba 3-6 mjeseci proci nakon kiretaze.Tako sam citala,cut cu sta ce meni reci.


Ne trebas toliko cekati, meni su u bolnici rekli da mogu nakon dva ciklusa. Ja nisam ni toliko cekala, nadala sam se da bude uspjelo spontano odmah, ali nije. 
Ti vidi kako ces se osjećati i uzmi si vremena koliko ti treba, pusti da rane zacjele i znat ces kad je pravi trenutak za novi pokušaj ❤️

----------


## aska

Hvala,draga  :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Tek te narucuju inace za 6 tjedana?????
Mene su narucivali svakih dva tjedna do 12 tjedna...makar, nije ni proslo bilo neki put 2 tjedna...

Aska,
Ne trebas toliko cekati nakon kiretaze...to je stara skola. Dovoljan je pricekati jedan, even.dva ciklusa.
Ali ako se zelis odmoriti, naravno, uzmi vremena koliko ti treba.

----------


## aska

Mono stvarno nisam znala da se po novome moze i ranije.Ja sam mislila negdje tamo nakon 3 mj ali sam citala da se savjetuje i duze.Naravno,dat cu si vremena.Vidjet cu sama kako ce mi biti,a i bioloski sat mi otkucava pa mene vise to izbezumljuje.Opsjednuta sam time,znas i sama...

----------


## mono111

Ja sam znaci imala 3 spontana, 4 kiretaze, i u Vg i u Petrovoj su mi rekli da mogu pricekati samo jedan ciklus.
Spletom okolnosti, sam nakon 3.cekala 6 mjeseci radi priraslica i svega, ni M normalno nisam imala vec nakon 2.spont., na kraju je bio IVF...
A nakon 2.sam cekala 3 mjeseca cca jer sam obavljala cijelu obradu.

Po meni nemas sto cekati...osim naravno da se psihicki oporavis, sto je i najbitnije....! Ja sam jedva cekala krenuti dalje...cekanje me samo jos vise ubijalo....na kraju se sve oduzilo jer naravno nikad nije onako kako zelim da bude....ali eto...sad opet odbrojavam, ali srecom do termina !
Cekanje me ubija....i u ovoj situaciji sad, i ono prije....

----------


## SexySpru

Bluebella nadam se da će sve biti ok!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,
> Tek te narucuju inace za 6 tjedana?????
> Mene su narucivali svakih dva tjedna do 12 tjedna...makar, nije ni proslo bilo neki put 2 tjedna....


Nakon sto se vide plod i otkucaji zapravo se do 12tt, kad se mjeri nuhalni, nema sta ni gledati, ako je trudnoca uredna.
Nisu bas dobri precesti ultrazvuci u trudnoci.
Ima na trudničkom pdf-u cijela tema o tome...

----------


## Lota555

Evo me! Vracen jedan 7stanicni embrij. Biologica kaze da ga je ocjenila sa "dobar" da je mogao biti malo bolji. 
Ako racunamo da je u petak bila punkcija sta nije trebalo biti malo bolje?! Bar 8stanicni?

Spemiogram muza je prvi put oligozoospermija i tu sam ostala bas zatecena :/inace uvijek dobar nalaz!

Nista,pozitiva samo, 17.11 vadim betu! Do tad ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Minna7

6-8 stanicni je super, ne brini. Samo pozitiva. Sretno!

----------


## Lota555

Pise mi u nalazu Crinine gel. Ali ne pise kako ga koristim! Netko?

----------


## Lota555

[QUOTE=Lota555;3012138]Pise mi u nalazu Crinine gel. Ali ne pise kako ga koristim! Netko?
1 ampula dnevno?

----------


## SexySpru

> Evo mene sa uspjesnim transferom 7stanicnog embrija! 
> Crinone gel?ne pise koliko a zaboravila pitati?


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo, bravo, crinone gel mislim da postoji samo jedan onaj 8%-tni, tog sam ja dobila.

----------


## SexySpru

Jedna ampula na večer prije spavanja u rodnicu.

----------


## SexySpru

Ali danas su ti kod transfera trebali već jednog staviti, mislim da danas više ne stavljaš ništa tek sutra navečer. tako su barem meni rekli.

----------


## Lota555

> Ali danas su ti kod transfera trebali već jednog staviti, mislim da danas više ne stavljaš ništa tek sutra navečer. tako su barem meni rekli.


 Jesu stavili su.samo nisam pitala za dalje!
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Lota555

Si i ti imala transfer danas?

----------


## aska

Nisam ga koristila.Ali mislim da on ide samo navecer.Javit ce se vec netko tko ce biti siguran.Sta ti tocno pise?Ako je samo 1x onda je to.

Sad vidim da su cure vec odgovorile.Sorry

----------


## mono111

Bluebella
Ma znam da se nema sto posebno gledati, ali mene su bez obzira narucivali svakih 2 tjedna....em je ivf, em spontani, ne znam....vise radi opreza valjda....
I rekli su mi da je uzv potpuno siguran, i da se moze raditi kad god....osim color dopplera koji steti plodu prije 12 tj, zato ne ukljucuju doppler prije 12 tt.
Misljenja su podijeljena, svatko od dokt.nesto drugo smatra....
Ali znam da bi ja izludila da cekam toliko...opcenito sam u strahu....

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella
> Ma znam da se nema sto posebno gledati, ali mene su bez obzira narucivali svakih 2 tjedna....em je ivf, em spontani, ne znam....vise radi opreza valjda....
> I rekli su mi da je uzv potpuno siguran, i da se moze raditi kad god....osim color dopplera koji steti plodu prije 12 tj, zato ne ukljucuju doppler prije 12 tt.
> Misljenja su podijeljena, svatko od dokt.nesto drugo smatra....
> Ali znam da bi ja izludila da cekam toliko...opcenito sam u strahu....


Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci zbog krvarenja koje nije prestajalo bila svaki tjedan na uzv, nekad i dva puta tjedno, imala sam bas jaka krvarenja i velike hematome. U drugoj T sam bila sa 6+0 i slijedeci sa 12+1, jedva izdržala. A sad mi je dr rekao da zapravo dodjem kad god zelim ako ce mi biti tako lakse, vidio je i sam koliko sam u stresu bila kad sam dosla u petak.
Nekako si mislim, dok su mucnine prisutne sve je ok, a ne štede me ni malo....

----------


## željkica

Bluebella neka mucnina dobre su one ja sam imala cjelodnevne i bilo mi je ajme al sam isto bila mirnija jer mi je sve smetalo,ma bit ce to sve super,sretno!

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Sve ce biti ok kod tebe  :Smile: 
I meni.je moja dokt.rekla da dodjek kad se god zabrinem....puno puta sam i na hitnoj bila radi krvarenja, a i isla sam samo jednom mislim ili dva puta kad me panika uhvatila, a i imala sam neke bolove....

----------


## SexySpru

> Si i ti imala transfer danas?


Ne, ja sam imala 20-tog, ali isto koristim crinone, isto RI. Ja sam u isčekivanju bete još 10 dana. Neznam zašto tako dugo, al eto tako rekao doktor.

----------


## Minna7

Navecer prije nego legnes stavis. Jednom na dan

----------


## Minna7

Sad tek vidim da su ti već odgovorili

----------


## Lota555

> Ne, ja sam imala 20-tog, ali isto koristim crinone, isto RI. Ja sam u isčekivanju bete još 10 dana. Neznam zašto tako dugo, al eto tako rekao doktor.


Da meni je beta tek 17.11.uvijek je tako u Rijeci.
Navijam da bude velika beta za 10 dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## SexySpru

> Da meni je beta tek 17.11.uvijek je tako u Rijeci.
> Navijam da bude velika beta za 10 dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja se nadam i tebi i meni!!! Samo pozitiva  :Wink:

----------


## darmar

Lotta, SexySpru sretno~~~~ SS meni beta 3.11 a dan iza tebe imala transfer blastica ... bas dugo cekanje kod vas u RI

----------


## SexySpru

ja zaista neznam zašto toliko dugo, razmišljam da odem kod svog gin po uputnicu i odem ranije.. od kucnog testa još ništa.

----------


## SexySpru

darmar hvala na željama i tebi ~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!

----------


## darmar

Jesu ti vratili blastociste ili?
Hvala SS

----------


## Bluebella

> ja zaista neznam zašto toliko dugo, razmišljam da odem kod svog gin po uputnicu i odem ranije.. od kucnog testa još ništa.


Nisam upratila, koji ti je dnt? Kakve embrije si imala?

----------


## aska

Evo ja sam jos uvijek u bolnici.Kiretaza jutros bila a navecer me pustaju kuci.Mislila sam da me nakon kiretaze nece boljeti ali boli dosta i krvarim dosta.Rekli su mi da cu morati koristiti Doksiciklin i Ergometrin.Nisam jos vidjela otpusno pismo vec mi dr rekao.I da..bas onako kako ste rekle cure.Vec nakon nove godine mogu opet ako zelim raditi na bebici.Dobila sam zeleno svjetlo.Kaze 2 a max 3 mj.Nema potrebe da se duze ceka.

----------


## darmar

Aska brz oporavak ti zelim i da sto prije skupis snage i u novu borbu,drzi se

----------


## SexySpru

Aska nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporaviti i krenuti u novu borbu, sa pitanjima ti nebih mogla pomoći.

*darmar*, *bluebella* s obzirom da u RI nisu baš rječiti a meni je prvi IVF i nisam se bas snasla sa pitanjima, meni je treći dan vraćen odličan embrij (tako mi je rekla biologica).

----------


## Optimist

Draga aska, zao mi je sto vam se to dogodilo  :Sad: 
Bol nakon kiretaze je individualna, kao i krvarenje. Neke boli jako, neke malo, neke skoro pa nista. 
Mene je bolilo malo i nisam puno krvarila. Sjecam se da sam vecer nakon kiretaze osjecala kao neku tresavicu, jezu, bas sam imala ruzan osjecaj u tijelu.
Ergometrin zna biti gadan za podnijeti, iako sam ga ja primila jednom u injekciji u sklopu samostalnog ciscenja, koje ipak do kraja nije uspjelo pa sam isla na kiretazu.
Nemoj se iznenaditi ako budes osjecala bolove nakon desetak dana, meni su se tada malo javili, gin. je rekao da se maternica vraca u svoje pravo stanje i da je to normalno.
Ako si malo osjetljivija, pij probiotike uz antibiotik (barem 3 sata ispred ili iza antibiotika), meni je Doksiciklin bio jak. 
Kad budes spremna, tvoji smrzlici te cekaju, ne forsiraj.
Grlim te i zelim ti da se sto prije oporavite i krenete naprijed  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Optimist, zasto si ergometrin primila u samostalnom čišćenju? Ili zato sto si ipak isla na kiretazu? Čemu sluzi on, ja sam se samostalno čistila i nisam nista primila.

----------


## Optimist

Kad sam se samostalno cistila, veci dio je izasao van kroz 3 tjedna, vecina u jednom jacem naletu, ostalo se vuklo po malo, beta je padala, ali je i nakon 3 tjedna bila oko 100 pa se gin. vise nije usudio pustiti me bez kiretaze, a i meni je bilo dosta.
Ergometrin sam primila na jednoj od kontrola ne bi li grcenje maternice izbacilo preostali dio, ali nije sve do kraja.
Mozda bi imalo vise smisla da su mi dali ergometrin u tabletama kroz neki period, ali nisu.

----------


## Lota555

> Lotta, SexySpru sretno~~~~ SS meni beta 3.11 a dan iza tebe imala transfer blastica ... bas dugo cekanje kod vas u RI


Uvijek je u Rijeci tako kao da je onda sigurno da je trudnoc tu! 
Zadnji put, u 4.mj nisam ni docekala betu. Prokrvarila preko utrica. Sad se ne nadam nicemu s tim vise sto sam razgovarala s biologicom koja je rekla da je ocijenila moj embrij sa "dobar", kao mogao je biti i bolji!  :Sad:

----------


## aska

Lota to nekad stvarno ne mora nista znaciti,nekad se dobar primi a odlican ne..Evo ja sam sad imala odlicne blastice,i primila se ali nazalost lose je zavrsilo,jer i odlicne mogu biti s greskom.Pravilo je da pravila nema.Glavu gore!

----------


## sarasvati

> Kad sam se samostalno cistila, veci dio je izasao van kroz 3 tjedna, vecina u jednom jacem naletu, ostalo se vuklo po malo, beta je padala, ali je i nakon 3 tjedna bila oko 100 pa se gin. vise nije usudio pustiti me bez kiretaze, a i meni je bilo dosta.
> Ergometrin sam primila na jednoj od kontrola ne bi li grcenje maternice izbacilo preostali dio, ali nije sve do kraja.
> Mozda bi imalo vise smisla da su mi dali ergometrin u tabletama kroz neki period, ali nisu.


Hvala. Mene sad mpo doktor pitao kako to da nisam primila Rhogam nakon spontanog, ali moj gin nije predložio, a ja sam mislila kako nije potrebno jer je bio blighted. Tako cu misliti i za ovo. Nije trebalo dodatno jer nije trebalo puno za čistiti.

----------


## Optimist

> Hvala. Mene sad mpo doktor pitao kako to da nisam primila Rhogam nakon spontanog, ali moj gin nije predložio, a ja sam mislila kako nije potrebno jer je bio blighted. Tako cu misliti i za ovo. Nije trebalo dodatno jer nije trebalo puno za čistiti.


Kod mene je bio missed ab u 9. tt.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Slobodno popij tabletu, vjerovatno su ti i dali neki Ketonal.
Meni je svaka kiretaza bila drukcija, kod prve sam krvarila najvise...ali sam ono nakon 8 dana nakon 2.jako prokrvarila....
Sve to zavisi....
Kakvu su ti kiretazu radili? Klasicnu ili vakumsku??
I ja sam bila dobila Ergometrin, nakon prve i nakon 3.kiretaze...osobno nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava od njega, ali cure kazu da jesu, kao Optimist.
Super za dva ciklusa !!!! Mora uspjeti !!!!
Odmaraj i oporavi se sto brzeee !
Ja sam svaki put nakon cca 10 dana bila kao nova, vakumska mi.je bila puno bolja, nisam bas ni imala bolove nakon, i puno sam se bolje osjecala...ali brzo ce to proci.

----------


## Lota555

> Lota to nekad stvarno ne mora nista znaciti,nekad se dobar primi a odlican ne..Evo ja sam sad imala odlicne blastice,i primila se ali nazalost lose je zavrsilo,jer i odlicne mogu biti s greskom.Pravilo je da pravila nema.Glavu gore!


Zao mi je jako! Bas tako glavu gore i idemo dalje! 
Ja se nadam da ce ovaj moj "dobar"  bas biti dobar u inat svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

aska nadam se da si danas bolje.... drži se  :Heart: 

Lota555  :fige:  da te embrijić ocjenjen kao dobar iznenadi

----------


## Lota555

> aska nadam se da si danas bolje.... drži se 
> 
> Lota555  da te embrijić ocjenjen kao dobar iznenadi


Hvala Bluebella! ♡♡♡

----------


## aska

> Aska,
> Slobodno popij tabletu, vjerovatno su ti i dali neki Ketonal.
> Meni je svaka kiretaza bila drukcija, kod prve sam krvarila najvise...ali sam ono nakon 8 dana nakon 2.jako prokrvarila....
> Sve to zavisi....
> Kakvu su ti kiretazu radili? Klasicnu ili vakumsku??
> I ja sam bila dobila Ergometrin, nakon prve i nakon 3.kiretaze...osobno nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava od njega, ali cure kazu da jesu, kao Optimist.
> Super za dva ciklusa !!!! Mora uspjeti !!!!
> Odmaraj i oporavi se sto brzeee !
> Ja sam svaki put nakon cca 10 dana bila kao nova, vakumska mi.je bila puno bolja, nisam bas ni imala bolove nakon, i puno sam se bolje osjecala...ali brzo ce to proci.


Iskreno,ne znam kakvu su radili.Ja sam pretpostavila klasicnu.Sad gledam otpusno pismo,pise :V.E. et Curettage.

----------


## SexySpru

Cure da li znate, utječu li progesteroni na kašnjenje/odgodu menstruacije?

----------


## aska

Utjecu.Nekome da,nekome ne.

----------


## SexySpru

Ok, hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure da li znate, utječu li progesteroni na kašnjenje/odgodu menstruacije?


Meni nisu utjecali, kad nisam bila trudna dobila bi M tocno na dan kad sam trebala.

Koliko ti je dana proslo od kad si imala transfer? Kad bi trebala dobiti M?

----------


## darmar

SS meni nisu nikada pomjerili manzis, preko njih bi prokrvarila. Jedan jedini put kada nisam, jest zadnji kad sam bila trudna. Sretnoooo

----------


## aska

Meni su pomjerili.Dobila bih menstruaciju 5 dana kasnije nego sto sam trebala.
Darmar jel ima kod tebe lijepih vijesti?  :Smile: 
Cure..info za ne daj Boze nekome trebalo.Ergometrina vise nema u RH.

----------


## darmar

Aska nema nista novo,ja kao i obicno nemam hrabrosti za test, betu sutra radim pa u Bozije ruke !

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Nema u Hr?????? Ja ga imam doma  mislim, doduse ne znam da li je rok istekao, dobila sam ga prosle god u 8 mj.

----------


## Hope1234

Zenice moje drage meni dns 8 dt... Dns se probudila bez ikakvih simptoma,iako nisam ih ni do sada imala...osim učestalog piškenja...Mislim da cu od sutta početi piškiti po testovima dok ne ugledam +

----------


## aska

> Aska,
> Nema u Hr?????? Ja ga imam doma  mislim, doduse ne znam da li je rok istekao, dobila sam ga prosle god u 8 mj.


Nema,rekose mi da ga nema zadnjih mjesec dana i da ga vise nece ni biti.

----------


## Inesz

Evo obavijesti HALMEDA o ergometrinu:
http://www.halmed.hr/Promet-proizvod...rgometrin/1651

----------


## darmar

Hope1234 sretno s testicem sutra,~~~ da ugledas plusic

----------


## Bluebella

Cure sretno sutra s testovima i betama  :Smile: 
Cekamo lijepe vijesti~~~~~~

----------


## aska

> Evo obavijesti HALMEDA o ergometrinu:
> http://www.halmed.hr/Promet-proizvod...rgometrin/1651


Tako je.Rekli su mi da jos mogu pogledati po nekim ljekarnama ako slucajno imaju zaliha ali mi je moj ginekolog rekao ako ga ne nadjem da se i bez njega moze.

Hvala Inesz.

----------


## Vrci

Sto nema takav lijek od nekih drugih proizvodaca?

----------


## aska

I meni je to cudno Vrci,ocito nema.Niti mi je jasno zasto su ga povukli.Rekla mi teta u ljekarni da ako zelim moze se naruciti izvana ali se tad ceka 2-3 tjedna i jako je skup.Rekoh,ne hvala.

----------


## mono111

Aska,
Ja ti imam ergometrin ako zelis...ili nekome ako treba.
Od Sandoza.
Rok 04/2018.
Ja sam ga dobila prije godinu cca...tj.u 8 mjesecu.

----------


## Lota555

> Zenice moje drage meni dns 8 dt... Dns se probudila bez ikakvih simptoma,iako nisam ih ni do sada imala...osim učestalog piškenja...Mislim da cu od sutta početi piškiti po testovima dok ne ugledam +


Ja sam u pon imala transfer i do danas apsolutno nista  od simptoma! :Sad:  puno cura koje su ostale trudne govore da simptomi mogu biti, ne moraju biti i da je samo beta sigurni pokazatelj, a do bete jos masu vremena (17.11)
Iskreno vec sam u startu otpisala ovaj pokusaj i skupljam papire za drugu kliniku!

----------


## SexySpru

Ako ti je lakše ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, radila sam test 10dnt isto ništa, tako da neznam ni ja što bi ti rekla. ja moram 10-tog na betu pa ćemo vidjet  :Wink:  samo pozitiva i no stres!!

----------


## nicky_111

Curke sretno sa testićima i betama. 

Ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma do negdje 6tt kad su počele mučnine.

Lota možeš li negdje privatno izvadit betu? Čekanje do 17.11 mi se stvarno čini duuugo. A i test bi trebao pokazati nešto 9dnt

----------


## Lota555

Cekat cu do iduceg tjedna pa cu vidjeti. Mozda ako ne izludim od osluskivanja simptoma, kojih neeema, odem privatno vaditi betu. Zadnji put nije bilo potrebe jer sam dobila M prije vadenja krvi  :Sad:

----------


## SexySpru

> Cekat cu do iduceg tjedna pa cu vidjeti. Mozda ako ne izludim od osluskivanja simptoma, kojih neeema, odem privatno vaditi betu. Zadnji put nije bilo potrebe jer sam dobila M prije vadenja krvi


A ti je M kasnila ili ti je došla na vrijeme?

----------


## darmar

Čekalice beta ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma cijelu trudnocu,osim stomaka koji se vidio tek u 23 tt :Laughing: , tako da samo pozotivno !

----------


## Lota555

> A ti je M kasnila ili ti je došla na vrijeme?


Radila sam test kad mi je M kasnila 3 dana, bio negativan. 7.dan sam dobila M i to je bio dan kad sam trebala ici vaditi betu. Kasnjenje je vjerojatno bilo zbog utrica (tako mi je ginic rekao)

----------


## SexySpru

Hvala na podršci, naporno je ovo čekanje  :Wink:

----------


## SexySpru

> Radila sam test kad mi je M kasnila 3 dana, bio negativan. 7.dan sam dobila M i to je bio dan kad sam trebala ici vaditi betu. Kasnjenje je vjerojatno bilo zbog utrica (tako mi je ginic rekao)


Nadam se da će sad biti dručije i tebi i meni!!

----------


## Lota555

> Nadam se da će sad biti dručije i tebi i meni!!


I ja se nadam i navijam i drzim palceve i sve!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Samo moram prestati izludivati sama sebe, prestati traziti simptome i uzivati u bo!  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Cure ni ja nisam imala nikakve ekstra simptome ako vas to tjesi.Grudi jesu bile malo vece ali nimalo bolne,bolne su postale tek kasnije.Jedino sto je meni bilo cudno je bol u ledjima koju ja nikad pred menstruaciju nemam.I nisam bila prokrvarila dan prije vadjenja bete kao u prvom postupku.Svi simptomi zapravo dosli su tek kasnije.Glavu gore,znam da je tesko cekati.Ja sam zivcanila jako a nisam imala hrabrosti raditi test.

----------


## darmar

Moja beta danas na 13dt je 442,04 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## bornastra

> Moja beta danas na 13dt je 442,04


aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:  čestitkeeee od srca!

----------


## aska

Cestitke Darmar  :Smile:

----------


## Lota555

Bravo bravo bravo Darmar! <3

----------


## mono111

Darmar,
Cestitkeeeee!

----------


## Inso

Darmar čestitam!! U tvom potpisu vidim dosta neuspješnih postupaka, a onda 2 zadnja dobitna. Pa me zanima jeste li mijenjali nešto ključno ili su se samo tako karte posložile?

----------


## nicky_111

Darmar čestitam!! Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Hvala vam , jos smo u nevjerici :Smile: 
Inso, neznam je li to imalo ikakve veze, ali obadva puta sam mj.prije imala histeroskopiju.

----------


## Bluebella

Darmar cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Čestitam, sretno dalje!

----------


## SexySpru

> Moja beta danas na 13dt je 442,04


Bravoooooo,  :Very Happy:  samo nek ona nastavi rasti!!!

----------


## darmar

Hvala cure, sretno svim cekalicama, nek vam bete budu i vece od moje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam darmar  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Obavila sam danas ponovno uzv i ovaj put se sve lijepo vidjelo, otkucaji jasni i glasni, bebica porasla... i dalje je visoko, no sad se moze uhvatiti vaginalnom sondom.

Sad mogu malo lakse disati  :Smile:

----------


## Hope1234

bravo Darmar i Bluebella....
Meni je dns 9det... Od jucer apsolutno nikakvih simptoma.do 8 dt sam imala bolove u leđima i bila ko žaba + tvrd trbuh...od dns sam počela nalaziti smeđkaste,pa roze,pa nikakve iscjedke...nadam se od srca da je implatacijsko...bolove memstrualne nemam apsolutno nikakve,nikada ih nisam ni imala...naravno popiskila sam test koji je negativan,nije me dotukao jer vjerujem da je prerano.Ja se osjećam trudno,nadam se da me neće razočarati

----------


## željkica

> Obavila sam danas ponovno uzv i ovaj put se sve lijepo vidjelo, otkucaji jasni i glasni, bebica porasla... i dalje je visoko, no sad se moze uhvatiti vaginalnom sondom.
> 
> Sad mogu malo lakse disati


Ma znala sam da ce sve bit kako treba,sad se opusti malo i uzivaj!čestitam!

----------


## Optimist

Bluebella, super  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Bluebella,
Super !!!!!!! Jejjj !

Cure,
Sretno s betamaaa !

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, drago mi je da je sve super! Uzivaj sada  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Bluebella, odlične vijesti...  :Smile: 
Opušteno i mirno sljedećih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Lota555

Bravo Bluebella, opusteno i uzivanje!  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Jos jednom hvala svima na cestitkama, nadamo se da ce srce lijepo prokucati. Bluebella super,sretno do kraja trudnoce ~~~~...Cekalice RI beta sada ste vi naredu ~~~~
Hope ~~~~~za implatacijsko.

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, divne vijesti!!

Hope, nadamo se s tobom!!

----------


## aska

Vidis Bluebella da je sve ok,drago mi je  :Kiss:

----------


## Hope1234

mislim da ništa od ovog ciklusa...Nekako mi je to sve čudno kod mene...I dalje na obrisima rozo sa sluzi...Svatko ima svoje mišljenje,u srijedu ću ići vaditi betu,ako do tada ne pocrvenim skroz...Za sada je to kako bi se reklo niti smrducka niti miriše...

----------


## aska

Hope a jesi ti imala transfer treci dan ili?

----------


## Hope1234

jesam jedan šestostanični i osmostanični...

----------


## aska

Ja sam 5dnt ali blastociste imala samo jednu kapljicu krvi onako rozkasto i bila je to implantacija.Navijam da je i kod tebe tako.Drzi se  :Kiss:

----------


## Hope1234

Meni je šogorica 10 dana imala krvarenje roze boje...i evo curka je tu...kazu da moze biti 2-5 dana ako se me povećava...ma ne znam...bit cw kako bude,ali ne nadam se više...ja sam veç na sljedećem postupku mislima...jednostavno ne mogu procijeniti jer ne curi,samo kada se brišem...i nikako promijeniti boju

----------


## Lota555

Meni danas 7 dan nakon transfera i dalje nista od simptoma. Jedino glupi osjecaj da ce M stici na velika vrata!  :Sad:

----------


## Hope1234

Meni nakon 4 dana rozog curenja,krenula M...ne znam sta je to svih ovih 5 dana bilo...ujutro idem vaditi betu i spremna sam za idući krug...
Lota555 stvarno mislim da jw to sve individualno i da simptoma uopce ne trrba ni biti

----------


## darmar

Hope 1234 ~~~~da te beta ujutro iznenadi
Lotta555 ja ni dan danas nemam simptoma, a pogledaj moj potpis :Heart:

----------


## Hope1234

Darmar to bi bilo lijepo,ali iščekivati ćemo opet za mjesec dana...ovoga puta ništa,jedino ako nisam jedna od milijun s lažnim menstruacijama i ostvarenom trudnoçom...

----------


## Tinca18

Svim čekalicama sretno.......... uspješnima čestitke i samo opušteno do kraja.

Ja prijavljujem ulazak u novi postupak, danas 7dc.

----------


## SexySpru

Cure, ja mislim da ništa od ovog postupka, počeo me boliti trbuh odem na wc i na papiru svjetloroza krv  :No:  :No:  u petak bi trebala vaditi betu, mislim da ju neću dočekati, smrc

----------


## Lutza

Cestitke svim curkama i drzimo fige za sve ostale koje cekaju...

----------


## Hope1234

ovako dok god nije crveno nista se ne uzrujavaj...to zna biti normalno...ne curiš,nego prilikom brisanja...jel onako ppmiješano sa sluzi?

----------


## SexySpru

Hope1234 nazalost pocela sam curiti i crveno je sad vec, bol kao normalna M

----------


## whisper8

Curke, je li normalno da poslije pikice bole jajnici? Pikam se Bemfolom i imam osjećaj da mi jajnici bujaju. Nije neka neizdrživa bol, ali baš ih osjećam.

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope1234 nazalost pocela sam curiti i crveno je sad vec, bol kao normalna M


Ne znam kako bih te utješila jer evo ni ja nisam pametna što da kažem.Ja jedan jedini uložak nisam uspjela popuniti u ovih 4 dana tzv curenja...ta roza boja me ubija...M sam trebala dobiti sutra,pod utrićima sam i dalje- dakle nisu mi sprječili krvarenje...Bolove nemam apsolutno nikakve...Čak i ako je dns dosla M čudna mi je jer je imam samo kad se brišem.Zvala sam dok ,rečeno mi je ne prekidati terapiju,moguće je imati krvarenja do 12 tjedna.. Idem vaditi betu ali stvarno bez ikakvih nadanja,ostaje mi samo utjeha da idem što prije opet dalje..

----------


## miuta821

> Curke, je li normalno da poslije pikice bole jajnici? Pikam se Bemfolom i imam osjećaj da mi jajnici bujaju. Nije neka neizdrživa bol, ali baš ih osjećam.


Ja sam imala bemfole pa isto sam osjetila jajnike bilo je 14js. Sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## darmar

Cure, SS i Hope 1234,  nema predaje dok beta ne kaze svoje, ~~~~ idemo naprijed!

----------


## SexySpru

Darmar ne idem na betu, nemam pošto ići. Hope nadam se da će tebi biti drugačije, meni je frendica krvarila tako (roskasto) prva tri mjeseca. 
I za sad ne idem dalje.

----------


## Inesz

Šaljem veliku podršku i najljepše želje svima u postupcima  :Heart: 

Nama važna i zajednička tema: Europski tjedan (ne)plodnosti 2017.

----------


## Hope1234

> Darmar ne idem na betu, nemam pošto ići. Hope nadam se da će tebi biti drugačije, meni je frendica krvarila tako (roskasto) prva tri mjeseca. 
> I za sad ne idem dalje.


Najbolje znaš odlučiti za sebe i procijeniti kako se osjećaš...Ja sam otišla izvaditi betu čisto formalno.Danas i ja kako i treba imam M tako da nema se tu šta promijeniti...iako još uvijek nije procurilo jer eto do potvrde neg bete ipak uzimam utrogestan pa vjerojatno i sprječava potop..jednostavno se osjećam prazno,nikakvih promijena da bi posumnjala da može biti drugačijw
Držim fige za dalje,kada budeš spremna samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## darmar

SS jako mi je zao :grouphug: , ali eto ja bi svaki put radila i betu cisto jer znam zenskice koje su bile trudne, a uredno menzis imale, pa bi se nadala ... 
SS odmori koliko got treba, nije bit ni u zurbi...
Hope 1234~~~~ da te beta iznenadi, a krvaruckanje stane cim prije.

----------


## SexySpru

Hvala vam puno na potpori i ja vama želim sve naj, naj!!
Ja moram prvo probati riješiti endometriozu pa probati ponovo.. :grouphug:

----------


## Hope1234

Ja samo znam da zelim tu betu,da sve to bude gotovo...jer me ovo sad izluđuje.na ulošku ništa osim lad se brišem roza voda

----------


## SexySpru

> Ja samo znam da zelim tu betu,da sve to bude gotovo...jer me ovo sad izluđuje.na ulošku ništa osim lad se brišem roza voda


Držim fige za veliku betu!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Hope1234

Moja beta 1.20... Sad odmor do 1 mjeseca... Pa idemo dalje u nove pobjede...

----------


## Bluebella

> Moja beta 1.20... Sad odmor do 1 mjeseca... Pa idemo dalje u nove pobjede...


Zao mi je zbog neg bete  :Sad:  ali bravo za pozitivan stav ❤️ Nek slijedeci postupak bude dobitni...

----------


## SexySpru

> Moja beta 1.20... Sad odmor do 1 mjeseca... Pa idemo dalje u nove pobjede...


Zao mi je Hope i puno srece u prvom!! Drzi se

----------


## darmar

Hope 1234 jako mi je žao :grouphug: , drago mi je cuti da vec imate plan za dalje, super, skupite snagu  i u nove pobjede !

----------


## sarasvati

Hope i SS, žao mi je što je negativna beta.

----------


## mono111

Cure, drzite seeee !
SS, bez obzira, mislim da bi betu trebala vaditi...ako sam dobro skuzila neces ju vaditi jer si se pomirila da nista od toga??

Vec sam pisala o tome, ali ja sam krvarila od 6 dpt i to roza krv, cak je i crvena svjeza bila, pa skroz do 10 tt..svakih par dana bi krenulo !
Nisam imala nikakav hematom !
Krvarenje je kod nekoga potpuno normalno...ja sam upravo zato jer sam.prokrvarila betu vadila 7 dpt ! 
Bez obzira, mislim da je beta ipak najpouzdaniji pokazatelj. A i gin.tj.mpo dokt.zahtjevaju da se beta vadi, da se prije ne prekida terapija, bez obzira na krvarenje ili neg.hcg test.

----------


## bornastra

*Hope,* žao mi je. Drž se, izdrži i napravi borbeni plan za dalje  :Smile:  Sretno!


*SS*, također sam mišljenja da bi svakako trebala izvaditi betu. To je najmjerodavniji pokazatelj, bez obzira na krvarenje.

----------


## SexySpru

Hvala Vam na brizi, ali ja nisam malo prokrvarila, ja sam prva dva dana izlila valjda sve što se dalo, prava M sa ugrušcima itd, simptoma T nemam nikakvih, tako da zaista ne vidim razlog da idem vaditi betu. Zvala sam i na Humanu i isto mi ništa nisu rekli, pitali samo da li ću ići dalje i to je to.

----------


## aska

Cure zao mi je.I sama sam to prosla kao dosta nas prvi put.Ali nisam odustala.Vec isti dan nakon negativne bete sam poslala mail za nove konzultacije iako mi se svijet rusio.Jednostavno nije mi u krvi da odustajem.Kad dodjete malo sebi vjerujem da ce vam se opet vratiti zelja za nove postupke.Ne uspjeva vecina prvi put,stoga drzite se  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, držite se!

Rekla bih vam bit će bolje, ali nemam kristalnu kuglu. Mogu vam samo poželjeti sreću, snagu i upornost!

----------


## Rominka

Curke, stigli smo na odrediste. Sutra u podne pingvinici se vracaju kuci  :Smile: 
Sos jesu li ti rekli zasto samo dvije celije? Imaju li kakvo objasnjenje? 
Little ivy situacija?

----------


## nina977

Sretno curke!

----------


## sarasvati

> Cure zao mi je.I sama sam to prosla kao dosta nas prvi put.Ali nisam odustala.Vec isti dan nakon negativne bete sam poslala mail za nove konzultacije iako mi se svijet rusio.Jednostavno nije mi u krvi da odustajem.Kad dodjete malo sebi vjerujem da ce vam se opet vratiti zelja za nove postupke.Ne uspjeva vecina prvi put,stoga drzite se


Joj, meni je prvi put i ja ne razmišljam nikako drugacije nego da je normalno da ce iz prve uspjeti. :pokrivaoči:

----------


## Munkica

That’s the spirit, Sarasvati. 
Ako ne racunamo sve one klomifenske cikluse, nama je icsi upalio iz prve. Sad jos samo mora dobro i zavrsiti  :Smile:

----------


## aska

> Joj, meni je prvi put i ja ne razmišljam nikako drugacije nego da je normalno da ce iz prve uspjeti. :pokrivaoči:


Ja se nadam da ces biti medju onima koje uspiju.A ako i ne uspijes, uspjet ces neki drugi put.Bitna je volja i upornost.  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

Sarasvati kad krećete?

----------


## whisper8

Cure, držite se! Baš mi je žao kad čitam ove tužne postove! 
Sad i mene hvata strah. Meni je isto prvi ivf i iskreno se nadam da će biti uspješan!
U subotu idem na aspiraciju. Imam 10 folikula. Držite fige

----------


## Lota555

11dnt 3dnevnog 7stanicnog embrija? Test negativan!  :Sad:   jel rano? Jos mi ni stvari ne kasne? Sutra trebam dobiti!
Moram betu ici vaditi jer se moram vratiti na posao inace bi cekala jos koji dan!

----------


## elvi

Rominka: zaželi im dobrodošlicu, nek se čvrsto prime...  :grouphug:

----------


## Hope1234

Test trodnevnog embrija moze pokaxati negativno...naravno...najbolje je betu vaditi ali od 12dana...iako optimalno je 14

----------


## sos15

Super draga. Optimizam je vise nego bitan. Nadam se da će ovaj put biti tvoj dobitni!

----------


## Tinca18

Curke, danas sam bila na folikilometriji ali endometrij mi  nizak samo  5,5 -10 dan ciklusa, folikuli polako rastu.....
Imate kakav savjet za brzo podebljanje endometrija?
Doktorica mi je povećala dozu menopura ali mislim da ga je clomifen stanjio.......

----------


## little ivy

Pozdrav suborke.
Jucer bio transfer,vratili jednu ali vrijednu,dobra po školski. 
Rominka drzim fige.
Sos...sretno,bit ce to dobro,treba nam samo jedna prava zar ne. Mozda smo se i srele? Kissss
Mi dabas u malo šetnje i sutra kuci,nadam se s jos jednim clanom familije...
Sreeeeeeeetno svima

----------


## nicky_111

Tinca18 ja sam za zadebljanje endometrija uzimala Estrofem ali od prvog (ili drugog) dana ciklusa. Mislim da ti je najbolje savjetovat se sa doktorima i nipošto uzimat nešto na svoju ruku. 
Ako ti endometrij ne bude zadovoljavajuć vjerojatno će ti predložit zamrzavanje pa u idučem ciklusu stimulaciju estrofemom od početka. 

U svakom slučaju, sretno i neka se endometrij zadeblja do transfera  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

> Tinca18 ja sam za zadebljanje endometrija uzimala Estrofem ali od prvog (ili drugog) dana ciklusa. Mislim da ti je najbolje savjetovat se sa doktorima i nipošto uzimat nešto na svoju ruku. 
> Ako ti endometrij ne bude zadovoljavajuć vjerojatno će ti predložit zamrzavanje pa u idučem ciklusu stimulaciju estrofemom od početka. 
> 
> U svakom slučaju, sretno i neka se endometrij zadeblja do transfera


Hvala!  i ja se nadam da će se zadebljati uskoro  :Smile: )

----------


## whisper8

Znam da je jako dobro piti sok od cikle i jesti ananas. Sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

> That’s the spirit, Sarasvati. 
> Ako ne racunamo sve one klomifenske cikluse, nama je icsi upalio iz prve. Sad jos samo mora dobro i zavrsiti


Prevalila si sad vec prvu trećinu, jel da? Ne mogu se vremenski najbolje orijentirati. Iznenadim se kak neke cure s teme imaju malce, nekima termin svaki cas...




> Ja se nadam da ces biti medju onima koje uspiju.A ako i ne uspijes, uspjet ces neki drugi put.Bitna je volja i upornost.


Tako ce nekako i biti! Ili sad ili drugi put, u ovom slucaju :D




> Sarasvati kad krećete?


Za 12 dana idem na uzv uoči postupka i s M krećemo!

----------


## sarasvati

Whisper, držim fige!!

Lota, nadam se da ce sutra doci i druga crtica. 

Tinca, nisam bila u toj situaciji, ali i ja sam čula za ananas.

----------


## Munkica

Da, i nekako je prebrzo prošlo. Sljedeći tjedan na UZV mjerimo nuhalni, a vjerojatno ću i NIPT napraviti. Malo me strah, iako podsvjesno znam da će sve biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Spustam se k vama dame. Danas dva pingvina vracena i sad 2ww  :Cekam:

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, sreeeetno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, Rominka!!!

----------


## bornastra

Rominka ❤️... sretno!

----------


## Tinca18

Rominka sretno!!!

----------


## pak

O pa Rominka figam na najjače. Sretno i mirno!!!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sos15

Rominka,

tu im je najljepse. Grij ih dobro i pazi. Da se svi radujemo do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## Rominka

Hvala curke  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

I ja se prijavljujem, sutra punkcija, malo me trta

----------


## whisper8

> I ja se prijavljujem, sutra punkcija, malo me trta


Tonkica, mene isto hvata! Do danas sve ok, sad me pocelo prati uzbudenje/strah! Uf!

----------


## little ivy

Sos mi smo dosli iza  :Smile: 
Rominka,cuvaj mrzliće. 
Koja ce ovo dobra ekipa bit   :Wink:

----------


## kaji

Curke moje sretno vam i zelim vam svima pozitvne bete. ❤️

Gita dobro nam dosla ❤️

----------


## Hope1234

Zenice puno pozitivnih misli vam šaljem i držim fige

----------


## tonkica

Whisper kad je tebi punkcija, ajme nije me ovako prvi put bilo strah, vjerojatno zato sta nista nisam znala, a sad je drukcije, znas sta te ceka pa mi gore

----------


## darmar

Sretno svim cekalicama,saljem svima trudnicku prasinu ~~~~
Rominka sretno, naredne tjedne samo opusteno ~~~~

----------


## whisper8

> Whisper kad je tebi punkcija, ajme nije me ovako prvi put bilo strah, vjerojatno zato sta nista nisam znala, a sad je drukcije, znas sta te ceka pa mi gore


Meni je sutra u 8h. Prvi put!

----------


## whisper8

> Meni je sutra u 8h. Prvi put!


Javi kako je proslo ~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Whisper sve dobro proslo, malo bolilo ali izdzivo, imamo 14 jajnih stanica, sutra moram zvati da vidimo stanje.
A kod tebe?

----------


## whisper8

Wow! Super!!! Kod mene je na zadnjoj folikulometriji bilo 10 folikula, sutra ćemo vidjeti konačni rezultat!

----------


## sarasvati

Tonkica, super!!

Whisper, čitam tvoj potpis, oboje sve ok, kucno dijete...i koja vas je dijagnoza snašla? Znate li zasto? Mi isto imamo dijete začeto kod kuce, a sad moramo na ICSI jer jenu pitanju težak oblik oligoasteno.

----------


## whisper8

Nažalost, ili na sreću, nemamo konkretnu dijagnozu.Više od dvije godine smo pokušavali dobiti drugo dijete prije nego smo krenuli na pretrage. Svi su nam nalazi bili uredni, jedino što je prilikom inseminacije dr rekao da je kod muža bio mali broj spermića (3,5 mil ako se dobro sjećam). Njegov zaključak je bio da je možda u tome problem, da njegov broj varira od mjeseca do mjeseca i da se nije poklopilo s kvalitetom jajne stanice.

----------


## aska

Dvoumila sam se da li ista napisem,ali s obzirom da sam od transfera do prekida trudnoce s vama komunicirala nekako osjecam duznost da javim sta se desilo.Mono je vec upoznata sa svime i od srca joj hvala na podrsci.Unaprijed se ispricavam moderatoricama ako moj post ne pripada ovdje i neka ga premjeste ako treba,samo zelim da ako se ne daj Boze ikad itko nadje u slicnoj situaciji da zna kako reagirati.Naime,tjedan dana nakon moje kiretaze pocela sam osjecati uzasno jake bolove,nijedna tableta protiv bolova nije pomagala.I to je tako trajalo danima,dok nisam predvecer pocela jace krvariti i izbacivati ogromne krvne ugruske velicine dlana(ispricavam se na opisu)Tad sam otisla na hitnu u drugom gradu(ne gdje sam prvi put kiretirana),tamo sam tad bila.Pri uzv pregledu doktor je vidio sve i GV i ZV i amnion i plod.Ja uopce nisam bila prvi put nimalo ociscena! Tu vecer hitno sam opet kiretirana,ovaj put svjesna svega ali izdrzala sam.Dobila sam Dolantin u venu.PHD prve kiretaze je potvrdio da nista nije napravljeno.Zao mi je sto sam nimalo lijepe vijesti morala podjeliti s vama,sad odmaram,opet sam na antibioticima jer je CRP blago povisen i na bolovanju sam.

----------


## Inesz

Aska,
žao mi je jako  :Sad:  
drži se i čuvaj. šaljem ti dobre vibre za što brži emotivni i fizički oporavak.

 :Heart: 

(neka post ostane ovdje, ali kad i ako budeš mogla, svoje bolno iskustvo možeš podijeliti i na temama koje se bave komplikacijama pri kiretaži)

----------


## Optimist

aska, draga, pa ne mogu vjerovati!!!
Jako mi je zao sto kroz to prolazis!
Uzas, uzas, uzas i bljak za traljavost lijecnika koji ti je radio prvu kiretazu, to je za svaku osudu. 
Uh...glim te, zelim ti sto brzi i psihicki i fizicki oporavak. 
 :Heart:

----------


## aska

Cure,hvala  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## Romeo85

Aska...zao mi je  :Sad: ...

Rominka, sretno draga...drzim fige da se eskimici dobro ugnjezde <3

----------


## Bluebella

Aska draga jako mi je zao. Mogu misliti koji ti je to sok bio. 
Meni su nakon kiretaze zaboravili gazu izvaditi, nasla sam ju sama slucajno nakon 4 dana, a sva 4 dana sam lezala u bolnici, nitko me pogledao ni pregledao nije... i to u Petrovoj. 
Na zalost zdravstvo nam je jako lošem stanju.
Nadam se da ces se brzo oporaviti. 
Da li znas koliki ti je crp? Meni je nakon zaboravljene gaze bio 60

----------


## whisper8

Ajme Aska, to je grozno sto si prosla! Uzas!

----------


## aska

Bluebella,nije bio jako visok,vadili su krv odmah nakon kiretaze da vide crvenu krvnu sliku i ima li upale.Crvena krvna slika je pala isto radi krvarenja,a CRP oko 20 ali doktor je rekao da iako sam dobila antibiotik venski da uzimam jos kroz 7 dana da CRP ne nastavi rasti,bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti.Ovo za gazu nemam komentara,dosta sam takvih slucajeva cula,mogla si sepsu dobiti.Meni je ovaj doktor danas otvoreno priznao gresku,vidjelo se da mu neugodno ali nasao je razna opravdanja.Tipa to se desava u 3% slucajeva,htio me postedjeti da ne zagrebe previse,plod je izgleda bio preduboko i iza se smjestio i sl.

----------


## Bluebella

Zao mi je sto si to sve skupa morala proci, nadam se da ces se oporaviti brzo. 
Cuvaj se draga ❤️

----------


## bornastra

Draga aska,

Žao mi je što si sve prošla..., ajme!! Ajme!!! Izdrži, lavice...
Od srca ti želim što brži oporavak ... ❤️

----------


## maritas

Bas mi je zao. Dobro da si napisala jer to moze nekome pomoci da prepozna simptome i vrati se na vrijeme u bolnicu. 3% nije mali broj. 
Sretno u slijedecem pokusaju  :Smile:

----------


## aska

:grouphug:

----------


## darmar

Aska zao mi je sto si morala proci kroz tu agoniju, a za dr.nema opravdanja, to je uzasno ! Drzi se i sretno u novom postupku !

----------


## Rominka

Aska, to je zaista prestrasno. Ja si nekako mislim da mi je fizicku bol lakse podnijeti nego psihicku. No ovo sto se tebi dogodilo je otvaranje jos nezacijeljene rane. Ne znam imali sto u dr objasnjenjima, ne poznam tematiku, no zelim ti da nadjes mir, da odtugujes, da ako trebas odgovore ne odustanes od pitanja. I hvala ti sto si podijelila s nama  :Love: 

Ja moram priznati da me do sad nije nijednom lovila frkica, no ovaj put nekako me lovi. Sve je kao savrseno i nema razloga da ne uspije, no....naravno da je nada tu. U neuspjesnim postupcima ja procurim vec 5dnt tako da vec slijedeci tjedan cemo nesto znati.

----------


## aska

Uspjet ces Rominka ovaj put,sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Imamo 10 oplodjenih, u ponedjeljak transfer, a mozda bude I peti dan, ocjenit ce u ponediljak  :Smile: 
Whisper kod tebe?

----------


## whisper8

> Imamo 10 oplodjenih, u ponedjeljak transfer, a mozda bude I peti dan, ocjenit ce u ponediljak 
> Whisper kod tebe?


Supeeeer!!  :Smile:  Kod mene 14 jajnih stanica -OMG! Tome se nisam nadala!

----------


## tonkica

Whisper odlicno juhuhu, javljaj dalje situaciju.

----------


## whisper8

> Whisper odlicno juhuhu, javljaj dalje situaciju.


Ujutro ce me zvati biolog da mi javi rezultate! Ajme sad sam tak nestrpljiva!

----------


## aska

Ajme,cure..to su vam odlicni rezultati  :Smile:  Koje su vam godine i dijagnoze? Zelim vam srecu,javljajte dalje!

----------


## whisper8

> Ajme,cure..to su vam odlicni rezultati  Koje su vam godine i dijagnoze? Zelim vam srecu,javljajte dalje!


Ja sam '81, a muz '82...nemamo dijagnozu, ali nema ni bebe

----------


## aska

Whisper,nadam se da ce ih se sto vise oploditi.Odlican rezultat,ja sam godinu dana starija pa mi je najvise bilo 7 js.

----------


## whisper8

> Whisper,nadam se da ce ih se sto vise oploditi.Odlican rezultat,ja sam godinu dana starija pa mi je najvise bilo 7 js.


I ja se nadam

----------


## whisper8

Aska nadam se da ce se i tebi uskoro isplatiti sav trud i muka!

----------


## aska

Whisper,nadam se i ja da jednog dana hoce.Do tad pratim sve vas ovdje i iskreno vam od srca svima zelim srecu.

----------


## tonkica

Aska mi isto nemamo dijagnozu, ja 83' a mm 80', 5 godina pokusavali I dobili curicu iz feta 2014 godine, I sad smo krenuli po drugo.
I ja ti zelim svu srecu, da I ti uskoro ugledas plusic.

----------


## Munkica

Draga Aska, jako mi je žao što si kroz sve to morala proći. Stvarno ne mogu vjerovati koliko traljavi doktori mogu biti! Želim ti puno snage, brz oporavak i što skoriji uspješan postupak. 
Jedino mi nije jasno kako su ti napravili transfer s triploidnim embrijem. Imala sam 4 triploidna embrija nakon ivf-a i njih su odmah škartali. 

Tonkica i Whisper, puno sreće vam želim  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ne,ne..nisu mi napravili transfer s triploidnim embrijem,rekli su mi da su ga odmah maknuli.Vratili su mi dvije odlicne blastociste.I jedna se bila primila.

----------


## Munkica

Aha, krivo sam skužila...

----------


## Libra

Aska pa to je prestrasno!!!! Zelim ti brz oporavak.

Tonkica i Whisper pa to je sjajan rezultat.
Kakve ste stimulacije imale..sto i koliko ste si davale?

----------


## tonkica

Libra ja sam prvi dan ciklusa krenila sa cilim decapeptilom, onda od drugog dana pola decapeptila I bemfola I tako do osmog dana ciklusa, deveti dan stoperica I 11 dan punkcija.
A prije menge sam 7 dana bila na tabletama estrofem

----------


## Tinca18

Aska, bas mi je zao!!!!
Tonkica, whisper - sretno, sjajan rezultat!!!
Moja aspiracija ce biti u ponedjeljak, ali ja imam samo 4 folikula......ali sa mojom reakcijom na stimulaciju i to je ok.

----------


## whisper8

Ja sam dobivala Bemfolu 225mg, dva dana 150mg, zadnja tri dana uz Bemfolu Cetrotide, na kraju štoperica i to je to!
Stvarno se nisam nadala ovom broju jer na zadnjoj fm je bilo 10 folikula! Ovo me šokiralo!  :Smile:  Samo neka sve bude u redu!

----------


## aska

Ja sam nazalost opet u bolnici.Treci put kiretirana.Opet mi  je nocas pozlilo,ovaj put uz jos vece bolove.I ni sad nisam bila do kraja ociscena.U noci su me vozili hitno u salu jer nisam mogla izdrzati bolove.Dezuran je bio dr koji mi je radio prvu kiretazu.Ovaj put vozio je uzv u salu i pratio me prije i nakon zahvata kako bi se uvjerio da je ocistio sad.Kaze da je kod mene uz sve nazalost i problem jako nagnuta maternica prema naprijed.Sad primam venozno antibiotik i nadam se da je napokon ovim mukama kraj.  :Sad:

----------


## whisper8

A neeeeeee opet!

----------


## Sybila

Ajme aska, pa to je strasno! Drzi se, nadam se da je napokon gotovo!  :grouphug:

----------


## sarasvati

Ajme, Aska...  :Sad:   :Sad:   Zagrljaj saljem.

----------


## whisper8

Kad pišems moba ne objavi mi cijeli post  :Sad: 
Aska draga, nadam se da je ovo STVARNO zadnje i da su sad sve riješili! Drži se draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

aska, nemam rijeci  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

aska draga  :Love:  grlim i ne vjerujem... 
drži se

----------


## Munkica

Aska, šaljem zagrljaj! Drži se!!!

----------


## aska

:grouphug:

----------


## whisper8

Evo meni javili rezultate...od 14 js bilo je 8 zrelih, 5 se oplodilo , možda 6... sutra će mi se opet javiti kakvo je stanje i kad će biti transfer. *Tonkica* jesu tebi još šta javljali?

----------


## sarasvati

Whisper, super!!

----------


## tonkica

Aska draga jako mi je zao, veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## tonkica

Whisper super bit ce I za zamrznit, ja ujutro krecem na transfer, vidit cu sutra daljne stanje pa javim sutra.

----------


## whisper8

> Whisper super bit ce I za zamrznit, ja ujutro krecem na transfer, vidit cu sutra daljne stanje pa javim sutra.


Sreeetnoooo!!!

----------


## nicky_111

Ajme aska pa to je strašno  :Sad:  ajde držim fige da su ovaj put sve napravili kako treba.
Želim ti brz oporavak i da iduči put bude dobitni, zaslužila si <3

----------


## sos15

Evo da se i ja prijavim. Vraćene dvije blastice. Doktorica kaže da je jedna super, a druga malo manje "aktivna", ali dobra.
Sad odmor u sobi i sutra već na put. 
Kako su ostale cekalice?

----------


## little ivy

super sos...bit ce to dobro
čekalice čekaju....nema se što drugo  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Cure nadjemo se na nakon transfera da cakulivamo  :Smile:  i cekamo

----------


## darmar

Aska nemam rijeci  :grouphug: 
Cekalice transfera sretnooooo

----------


## milasova8

Ajme aska,grozno kroz sta prolazis..bas mi je zao! Zelim ti od srca sto brzi oporavak i fizicki i psihicki..drzi se draga moja!

Svim cekalicama zelim puno puno srece!
Trudnicama iskreno cestitam!
Puse svima

----------


## tonkica

Ostalo ih devet, vratili mi dva osmostanicna, jedan super jedan nako dobar, ostao jos jedan osmostanicni, I ostali sesterostanicni cetverostanicni, ostavit ce ih do petog dana I onda je moram zovnit u srijedu da vidimo ima li zamrznutih, eto drage moje drzite fige.
Whisper? Ostale cure

----------


## Rominka

Bome nas ima puno u ovom periodu. Voljela bih kad bi sve do jedne krenule sa javljanjem plusa i lijepih vijesti i da vise ne citamo strahote koje su se Aski dogodile. Draga Aska, nema tu vise pametnih rijeci. Drzi se, osloni se na svog muza i izgurajte skupa ovaj period.

----------


## whisper8

Imamo 7 oplodenih

----------


## miuta821

> Spustam se k vama dame. Danas dva pingvina vracena i sad 2ww


Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Svim cekalicama zelim velike bete  :Smile:  Ja sam evo vratila se kuci,dobila sam zabranu da cak ne smijem nekoliko dana izaci van na hladno,antibiotici i dalje i u petak opet na uzv da se provjeri stanje.Temperaturu nemam.Malo me boli i to sad kod kuce,u bolnici dok sam lezala nije me uopce boljelo.Naglaseno je da mi je uterus u hiper avf.Samo da sad bude u petak na uzv sve ok,pa cu se kroz nekoliko mjeseci pridruziti cekalicama.Bez obzira na sve lose,ne odustajem od svog cilja  :Wink: 

I veliko hvala na podrsci,cure divne ste  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Aska, uvali se u krpe i nek' te doma paze i maze  :grouphug:

----------


## sos15

Sad sam tek vidjela da su moj post prebacili ovdje i pročitala Askine postove. 
Draga Aska, nemam riječi kojim bih te u tješila i pomogla ti. Poželjecu ti da se sto prije oporavis i da ti budućnost samo stetne momente podari.
OstalIm curana puno srece. Nadam se da će uskoro početi val dobrih vijesti.

----------


## Optimist

aska, veeeliko  :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

Aska ❤ puno srece ubuduce, hrabro naprid

----------


## tonkica

Whisper jel ti bio transfer, jesu sta zamrzli, ja danas odmaram sutra krecem na posal, valjda ce brzo proci ovih 14 dana, sretno nam svima

----------


## aska

Tonkica imas pravo na bolovanje.Ja sam od aspiracije bila na bolovanju.

----------


## sos15

Aska, sad sam tek vidjela da mi se potkrala greška u pisanju. Glupa tastatura na telefonu. Naravno da sam mislila samo SRETNE momente u budućnosti da ti zelim.

----------


## whisper8

Zvala me danas biologica i rekla da se od 8 oplodilo 7  :Smile:  Opet sam u šoku  :lool:   Transfer mi je u četvrtak ujutro. Ajme sad igra živaca, ali sva sreća ima nas dosta tu u istoj situaciji pa je lakše čekati  :grouphug: 
*Tonkica* kakvu terapiju imaš sad poslije transfera?
*Aska*  :Heart:

----------


## aska

Sos15 bez brige,da sad nisi rekla ja ne bih ni skuzila gresku.Ja sam i procitala sretne  :Smile: 
Whisper,da vas doceka sto vise blastica  :Smile:  I Tonkicu naravno.

----------


## tonkica

Aska nazalost nemogu na bolovanje, radim u privatnika  :Sad:  
Whisper odlicno juhuhu  :Smile: 
Ja ti stavljam 3X2 utrogestana, tablete estrofem 2X1, I (kršitelj koda) jednu na dan, I dalje sam na eutiroxu zbog povisenog tsh-a

----------


## tonkica

Whisper kako ti je transfer sesti dan, zar tebi nije aspiracija bila kao meni u petak?

----------


## whisper8

> Whisper kako ti je transfer sesti dan, zar tebi nije aspiracija bila kao meni u petak?


Meni je aspiracija bila u subotu ujutro.

----------


## tonkica

Aha onda sam pobrkala

----------


## whisper8

Kako se ti osjecas Tonkica?

----------


## aska

> Aska nazalost nemogu na bolovanje, radim u privatnika  
> Whisper odlicno juhuhu 
> Ja ti stavljam 3X2 utrogestana, tablete estrofem 2X1, I (kršitelj koda) jednu na dan, I dalje sam na eutiroxu zbog povisenog tsh-a


I ja sam u privatnika pa sam bez problema otisla na bolovanje,stovise i sam mi je dao slobodne dane tjedan dana prije aspiracije dok sam bila na terapiji i isla na folikulometrije.Ti nakon transfera zakonski imas pravo otici na bolovanje.A i prije.Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Aska znam to sve, ali sef mi nezna da sam u postupku, ne zelim da zna, sama radim u firmi, komplicirana situacija, sta je tu je, pitala sam dr on je rekao da mogu ici raditi, a sta mozes nekad nije jednostavno  :Sad: 
Whisper dobro se osjecam, samo napuhnuto al to je normalno.

----------


## aska

Ako radis uredski posao onda ok,nije problem.Ja radim teski fizicki posao i nije dolazilo u obzir da radim.A i zbog prirode posla nisam mogla kriti (smjenski rad) a nije i da sam htjela kriti.Sve u svemu,drzimo ti fige  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Istice polako 5dnt i nisam prokrvarila sto mi uvelike daje nadu. 3 i 4 dnt me nekako peckalo/skakljalo/ ispod pupka i to je to. Sad idemo dalje s iscekivanjem. (Identicno je bilo u proslom kad je bila biokemijska.)

----------


## whisper8

*Rominka* kad ideš vaditi betu? Držim fige da ovaj put bude uspješno  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

Rominka I ja drzim fige za super betu, sretno.

----------


## Ginger

Rominka  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

aska procitala sam tvoje iskustvo  :Sad: 
jako mi je zao, to je prestrasna greska

----------


## aska

Rominka,bit ce to ok,vrijeme je  :Wink:  I mene je peckalo dolje nisko kad se primilo.

Ginger,hvala.Nadam se da je kraj ovakvim nevoljama.

----------


## mono111

Rominka,
Sretnoooo !!!!
Ja sam 1 dpt osjetila to neko skakljanje ispod pupka, trajalo je par sek...e sad...da li je to bila bila impl.ili ne, tko ce ga znati...

----------


## Rominka

Beta je za 8 dana, 23.11. Vratili smo se kuci, neka prehlada me capala (bas sad), ali taj 5ti dan je prosao dobro i sad mi ipak malo lakse.

----------


## little ivy

Ajme Rominka i meni je test 23.11.........prošli put sam bila dosta mirnija,mislim da cu ovaj put izludit  :Smile: 
Neka je prošao i taj 5ti.....

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, neka nam bude sretno!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## tonkica

Sretno cure,
Ja uopce neznam kad da radim test, ali mozda da cekam 14 dnt za betu, danas tek 2dnt, imam pritisak nisko doli neugodno, ko zna jeli to dobro ili ne.
Sad sam zvala biologicu imamo zamrznute dvije blastociste  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Tonkica, mene su za betu naručili 12 dnt, a test sam radila 10 ili 11 dan.

Cure, sretno!!!

----------


## Rominka

Tonkica, nisu ti rekli kad da ju radis?

----------


## tonkica

Jesu Rominka 14 dnt, mislim da cu tada I radit, nadam se da necu prije doci u napast po testovima

----------


## darmar

Čekalice beta sretnoooo~~~~~~~
Tonkica bravo za blastice  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

Curke, sretno svima koje čekaju...ja se sutra pridružujem...ujutro imam transfer  :Klap:

----------


## Tinca18

Sretno svim čekalicama!!! 
Meni je sutra transfer,  imamo samo jednu oplođenu, al nadamo se, jedna ali vrijedna!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Tinca18 jedna je dovoljna. 
Sretno sutra na transferima.

a da vas pitam, glupost jednu (ali nisam se prije susrela s tim)....dobila sam ovitrelle na transferu...koliko dugo ostaje u organizmu? Nakon koliko je sigurno raditi test?

----------


## nina977

Ja sam isto u uspješnom postupku dobila Brevectide i 5 dnt sam radila test   :Wink:  i bio je pozitivan a svaki dan dalje je bivao tamniji  :Smile: ..
Moram priznati da je to bila igra živaca dan -dva dok se nisam uvjerila da stvarno tamni iz dana u dan.
Sretno draga :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Peti dan vec? A ja razmisljam da bi mozda 10ti  :Grin:  
Little ivy, kako ti stojis sa zifcima? Hoces si skratiti muke, planiras kakav testic prije bete? Daj reci mi nesto pametno

----------


## nina977

10. -ti dan možeš sa sigurnošću raditi,do tad se sigurno Ovitrelle izluči iz organizma.
Ovo 5 .-ti dan je bila čista ludost ali nisam mogla izdržati bez testića..

----------


## Bluebella

> 10. -ti dan možeš sa sigurnošću raditi,do tad se sigurno Ovitrelle izluči iz organizma.
> Ovo 5 .-ti dan je bila čista ludost ali nisam mogla izdržati bez testića..


Ja sam vec 4dnt  :Smile:  bila je sjena, 5dnt je bio plus na digitalni. Isto me bilo strah da nije ostatak štoperice (al nisam primila štopericu na transferu nego prije punkcije)

----------


## sos15

Rominka, ti bi već radila testić? 
Ja sam baš htjela pitati je li prerano 10. dan raditi test ili da čekam 12.
Uf,ovo je baš igra živaca.  Rekla sam sebi da ću se opustiti,  ali stalno idem na wc i provjeram da li je sve u redu. Od danas sam i počela raditi, tako mi brže prodje vrijeme, ali me onda peče savjest što ne odmaram.
Stomak me svako veče presijeca, nisu to jaki grčevi,ali se odmah zamislim sta to znači. Večeras je bio jedan baš jak. Stomak mi je napiren sad više nego prije punkcije.  Jesu li ti grčevi i nadutost normalni?

----------


## tonkica

Cure sretno sutra na transferima.
Joj vi sve vec tako rano mislite radit test, mene je tako strah tih testova, neznam do kojeg cu dana ja izdrzat.
Sos I ja se tako osjecam, grcevi, probode, nadutost...

----------


## Rominka

Ma joj Sos, nemam pojma. Ne zelim opet vidjeti plus pa da bude biokemijska. Danas imam nesto slicno menstrualnim bolovima. Peckanje nekakvo. Sos, to se ekipa namjesta  :Grin:  I cas bih napravila test, cas ne...strah je vrag  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

e ja nista ne osjecam....ono prvih dana neko škakuljanje. zaboli stomak....ali imamo i probavni sustav :D
živci su mi na 100....je li pms ili samo napetost ne znam
prvi put sam bila disciplinirana i radila test na dan kad je pisalo. ove godine nemam pojma....vidit cu kako vrijeme bude islo.
opustite se ženice (kad vec ja ne mogu)
sos iza punkcije se sjecam da sam imala probadanja i slicno. bit ce toga ipak je bila punkcija,treba tjelu vremena.

----------


## LaraLana

> Tinca18 jedna je dovoljna. 
> Sretno sutra na transferima.
> 
> a da vas pitam, glupost jednu (ali nisam se prije susrela s tim)....dobila sam ovitrelle na transferu...koliko dugo ostaje u organizmu? Nakon koliko je sigurno raditi test?


Rominka od koliko je ta ovitrelle? Jel ima samo jedna ona doza kao u obliku pena? To je onda od 6500 i.j. ako je ta od 250 mcg!!!

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka od koliko je ta ovitrelle? Jel ima samo jedna ona doza kao u obliku pena? To je onda od 6500 i.j. ako je ta od 250 mcg!!!


stvarno ne znam. Trebao je biti pregnil, no nisu ga imali pa sam dobila umjesto 2x pregnil samo 1x ovitrelle. Rekli su mi da je to istovjetno.

----------


## LaraLana

> stvarno ne znam. Trebao je biti pregnil, no nisu ga imali pa sam dobila umjesto 2x pregnil samo 1x ovitrelle. Rekli su mi da je to istovjetno.


Dobro....al nemoj se testirati prije 10-og dana.
Probaj se strpiti i postediti tog stresa dal je ili nije od ovitrelle. Znam svi smo nestrpljivi....prva ja.

----------


## whisper8

Curke moje, evo mene sa transfera! Vratili su mi dvije blastociste (jedna super-super, a druga super  :Very Happy: ). Ostala je još jedna rana blastocista i dvije morule. Još će ih biologica sutra pogledati kako se razvijaju pa će mi javiti što će zamrznuti i hoće li  :Cekam: 
Betu mi je rekao da vadim 12-14 dan tako da planiram u sljedeći ponedjeljak do labosa! Nadam se da neću doći u iskušenje napraviti test, ali ne bih se čudila i da ga napravim jer sam inače nestrpljiva osoba  :Laughing:  tako da vas u potpunosti razumijem koje je to lomljenje - napraviti test ili ne!

----------


## Rominka

Super Whisper8  :Smile:  imat ces i smrzlice za drugi put. 
Test sam kupila, a hocu li ga raditi....to cemo tek vidjeti.

----------


## tonkica

Whisper super, sretno. Joj I ja sam nestrpljiva po prirodi.
Ja da kupim test mislim da nebi dugo bija zapakiran

----------


## little ivy

whisper super i sretno
rominka ne radi pizdarije hahaha ne još...izdrži  :Wink:

----------


## whisper8

Rominka, kojo si test kupila?  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, kojo si test kupila?


Clear blue...jedini koji je bio.

----------


## Tinca18

Evo i mene sa transfera, ipak su se oplodile dvije ali losije, pa se doktorica ne nada previse....  
Pa smo se vec dogovarale sto ce biti slijedeci put ako ne uspije.
Ipak, u nadi je spas.   :Smile: .  Cekamo 27.11. 
Svim cekalicama sretno!!!!

----------


## darmar

Sve vas puno pozdravljam i javljam da imamo jedno kuckavo srculence  :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

cestitke darmam to su prelijepe vijesti. nek je dalje sa srećom.

----------


## Rominka

Darmar lijepsih vijesti nisi mogla donijeti. Neka sve bude skolski do kraja i uzivajte s malim srculencem.

----------


## tonkica

Darmar cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

Čestitam Darmar!  :Kiss:

----------


## Tinca18

Darmar, čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## sos15

Darmar, ovo su prelijepe vijesti! Čestitam ti!
Upravo ovakve vijesti trebamo u ovoj fazi!

----------


## darmar

Hvala vam rode moje, sretno svima~~~

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitke  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Darmar, divne vijesti!!

Cekalice, držim fige!

----------


## whisper8

Čekalice, kakva je situacija? Ima li kakvih simptoma? *Rominka* je li test još zapakiran?

----------


## Rominka

Meni se cini da cu procuriti svaki cas. I onda stane. I opet krene. I tako u krug. Pomirila sam se s tim da idemo opet. Cekam betu u cet. Inace nemam nikad tih "menstrualnih bolova" prije nego cu dobiti. Kod mene to krene tocno kad treba i to je to. A sad od 6dnt me to svako toliko podsjeti.

----------


## Optimist

> Meni se cini da cu procuriti svaki cas. I onda stane. I opet krene. I tako u krug. Pomirila sam se s tim da idemo opet. Cekam betu u cet. Inace nemam nikad tih "menstrualnih bolova" prije nego cu dobiti. Kod mene to krene tocno kad treba i to je to. A sad od 6dnt me to svako toliko podsjeti.


Paaaaa...mozda nisu menstrualni  :Wink: 
Svim curkama, sretno!

----------


## whisper8

> Meni se cini da cu procuriti svaki cas. I onda stane. I opet krene. I tako u krug. Pomirila sam se s tim da idemo opet. Cekam betu u cet. Inace nemam nikad tih "menstrualnih bolova" prije nego cu dobiti. Kod mene to krene tocno kad treba i to je to. A sad od 6dnt me to svako toliko podsjeti.


Koji ti je danas dnt? Možda je to baš taj simptom dobitnog ciklusa  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Rominka ,ja sam isto imala osijećaj da ću dobiti mengu..
Napravi test  :Wink: ,Ovitrelle je izašao sigurno do sad

----------


## tonkica

Rominka ti menstrualni bolovi su prisutni I u dobitnom ciklusu, nadam se da ces ugledati plusic.
Kod mene, tu I tamo zicne, I dalje napuhnuta, zatvor, cicke bole ajme, I trtica, sve to moze biti I jedno I drugo, danas 5dnt.

----------


## Rominka

Osjecam se k'o budala, u najmanju ruku. U dva navrata obrisala sam mikro smedjarenje, definitivno nije svjeza krv. Pritisak je i dalje prisutan.  Nepoznata mi je situacija, nemam kontrolu i to me izludjuje. Ta bol, koja i nije bol. Dosadna sam i sama sebi.

----------


## bubekica

Rominka, koji ti je dpo danas?
Meni se tvoji simptomi jako svidjaju.
Ujutro testic?

----------


## aska

Rominka,navijamo za plusic  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

9 dnt danas. Jutros sam isla pisnuti test i nisam dobro, nije mi se ni kontrolna pojavila. :neznam:  :Laughing:  Ja sam se nekako pomirila s tim da ne bude nista. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## aska

Ako se nije kontrolna pojavila onda je test nevazeci.

----------


## bubekica

A jesi pehist  :Smile: 
Jel imas jos koji testic? 9dnt blastice?

----------


## Rominka

Test je nevazeci definitivno.  9dnt blastica, da. Ako je bila implantacija, ja bih rekla da je bila 6dnt kad sam osjetila to neko crckanje i od tad mi je sve nekako cudno, kao da ce svaki tren krenuti. Zar je moguce neispravno popisati test?!? Mislim stvarno. Pa vi sad recite da nisam smotana.

----------


## lasta

Mene je teta u apoteci pitala znam li koristiti test.
Izvadi ga iz kutije pa piski :Laughing:

----------


## Sybila

Rominka, ja ga umacem  :Grin:  tako je malo lakse. Pisnes u casu i umocis na par sekundi. Ali tvoj je tvornički nevazeci najvj. I nemoj cb. Probaj gravignost, cb digital ili cyclo tedt.
Danas bi se trebalo vidjeti vec. 
A taj isjecaj kao da menga stize...bolovi...to je dobro cesto  :Smile:  drzim  :fige:

----------


## Rominka

Lasto, izvadila ja. Ali.....nemam objasnjenje. Fakat sam smotana.

----------


## Rominka

Drzim fige i ja. Sve je drugacije nego ijedan postupak prije. U prosloj biokemijskoj je pocelo isto, ali je brzo stalo. Tako da ne znam kakav bi osjecaj bio. Nadam se, naravno. A istovremeno planiram novi odlazak. I cudim se kako pobogu test nisam znala popisati  :Undecided:

----------


## sarasvati

Aj kupi jos jedan! Ima dežurnih ljekarna (a zapravo ne znam gdje živiš)!  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ma CB testovi su losi. Meni nije pokazivao trudnocu ni nakon pozitivne bete. 
Joj nemam pojma sta da ti kazem. Idi vaditi krv u pon a i piski testic.
Ja ne mogu vise cekatiiiiiiiii

----------


## Rominka

Sarasvati, nema kod mene dezurne apoteke, tako da do pon jedem zivce. 

Lasto, ti ne mozes cekati!?! Ja sam luda. Evo maloprije se sve smirilo, nema vise ni grcica. Kako god, u pon idem po up, putem kupiti i jos jedan test i to je vec 11dnt tako da bi test trebao pokazati.

----------


## whisper8

Rominka otvori sezonu plusića!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

Rominka  :lool:  pa kako neispravan?
cb? pa kud bas njega? vec smo sto put pisali da je los...
vibram draga!

----------


## tonkica

Rominka sretno s betom u ponedjeljak, da taj test nije dobar, strpi se jos jedan dan i trk vadit krv, sretno do neba.

----------


## Rominka

Ako nista drugo, nasmijala sam vas, ali i sebe. Odvalim se smijati samo kad se sjetim  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  di ces lakse nego popisat test i ocitat rezultat?!? E nemere to tako. Kod mene uvijek sve naopako.

----------


## little ivy

joj rominka legendo.sada sam se barem smijala malo čitajući događake.

u mene mirno sve....još nema menge tako da je i to dobar znak samo se ne želim pouzdat u to jer zna i taj ciklus malo šetat.
test nisam ni kupila tako da mirujem u neznanju. vidit ćemo

sretno čekalicama

----------


## sos15

Eh, Rominka! Ja sam mislila da se takve stvari samo meni mogu desiti! Ali sutra mora pokazati tacno. Kupi odmah bar dva testa.
Kod mene nema simotoma, grudi višu nosu bolne, stomak ujutro nije napiren, jedino imam pokoji grcic dole, što i nije simptom.
Jedino me tješi sto m jos nije stigla, ali to može biti i zbog utrica.

----------


## whisper8

*sos15* koji je tebi dnt?
Meni je danas 3.dnt i jučer sam cijeli dan i sinoć osjećala bockanje i peckanje na dva mjesta. Vidjet ćemo šta će danas biti. Jao kako je ovo uzbudljivo! Grudi mi postaju sve bolnije,a napirena sam stalno...i gladna  :Laughing:  to je valjda od Duphastona. Moram na dijetu jer osjećam da bujam. Užas!  :kokice: 
*Tinca18* kakvo je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## Tinca18

Kod mene bas nema nekih simptoma osim sto mi je trbuh napuhnut stalno, a i gladna sam  :Smile:  valjda zbog utrica  :Smile: ).

----------


## sos15

Whisper8, 
Meni je 8. dan ako računam dan transfera.
Sve je splasnula i jutros sam imala bolove kao pred ciklus. Ne očekujem puno

----------


## Rominka

Sos, onda ti je 7dnt. Transfer ti je nulti dan. 
Nadam se da ce barem jedna od vas prijaviti plus. Ja vec u planiram da bi s ciklusom u veljaci krenuli opet. Prvo sam mislila da ne zelim cuti za mpo barem godinu dana, ali sve mi se cini da je ovo kao faks- uporni dolaze do kraja (kakav god on bio). 
Sto mislimo o testovima iz mullera, neki duchesse ili tako nekako? I sto mislimo o pisanju na testove u kasnim popodnevnim satima? Ovaj put sam ga odradila po ps-u, ali nece da mi kaze ono sto bi ja htjela. Uporno sam jedna kontrolna crta se pojavljuje. Bit ce da je do njih, jel da  :Cool:  :Grin:  :oklagija:

----------


## Rominka

> Kod mene bas nema nekih simptoma osim sto mi je trbuh napuhnut stalno, a i gladna sam  valjda zbog utrica ).


Mogu ti reci da glad i mene muci. Gladna sam 24/7 zadnjih 20 dana. Uzas jedan.

----------


## sos15

Rominka, zašto se igraš vatrom? Poslijepodne test raditi? To ne računamo kao test, čekamo sutra da napraviš kako treba.
Ja neću do četvrtka kupovati test, bar sam si tako obecala. E sad da li ću održati rijec ....

----------


## Rominka

Ma ne radim vise nista. Sad definitivno cekam cet ujutro  :Smile:  hoce li beta potvrditi moju ludost?!? Ja mislim da hoce. Zato ti sad poucena mojim iskustvom, budi strpljiva i sacekaj betu.

----------


## sos15

Uh beta je tek u ponedeljak.. ko će to docekati. Iskreno, ja bi najradije u petak odradila test. Ako je negativan, bar znam da mogu bez grižnje savjesti čistiti po stanu,  mi smo u procesu seljenje i renoviranja stana

----------


## Aalayah 32

Pozz svima, danas mi je 7 DNT i zanima me da li netko ima problema sa nocnim znojenjima? Vracen mi je 8-stanicni embrio 3 DNP uz terapiju crinone gel 1X1 uvecer prije spavanja. Ima li to mozda veze sa utrogestanom? Procitala da je nocno znojenje uzrokovano manjkom proestrogena. Temp mi je popodne povisena (37 - 37.2) a ujutro bude niza (oko 36). 4 DNT grcevi i blagi spotting (jedva vidljiv cak nisam ziher ni da je bilo krvarenje). Kucni test negativan. Cice uvecane i dosa osjetljive. Sumnjam da se mogu icemu puno nadati jer je edometrij na dan punkcije bio dosta tanak 7.8 mm - zapis na DT nemam ali  predpostavljam da nije bio puno deblji od 8 mm obzirom da je transfer bio treci dan...

----------


## mono111

Ja sam radila test 6 dpt, 5 - dnevna blastica je bila u pitanju, oko 21 h sam Mullerov test radila i pokazao je jasnu crtu....meni su ti iz Mullera jako pouzdani....i radila sam ga navecer...zato, mislim da mozes raditi i popodne test.

----------


## tonkica

Ja cu pokusati ne pravit test jer me strah, pokusat cu izdrzat do bete, danas sam dobro smanjilo se zicanje po trbuhu, nemam osjecaja ni da je uspilo ni da nije, sutra je novi dan mozda bude koji drugi simptom, cure navijam za sto vise uspjeha i lipih beti, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## holideja

Bok cure,puno i često vas čitam a evo sad sam se odlučila i javiti s jednim pitanjem/brigom. :/ transfer dva zametka  imala sam 4.dan od punkcije. Danas mi je 10. dan od transfera i negdje od 7 dt mi se trbuh jako napuhao i boli me jako kad hodam kao da imam upalu misica.malo sam citala ovdje na forumu i procitala sam da bi u pitanju moze biti hiperstimulacija.:/ imala sam punktiranih  8 jajnih stanica.od punkcije sam na bolovanju i nisam cijelo vrijeme bas u krevetu ali nisam se ni nesto posebno kretala ni naprezala.brine me sto mi se sad ta moguca hiperstimulacija javila tako kasno,ne znam sta sam radila da to sad izazovem. :/ normalno mokrim ali kad sam u stojecem polozaju malo teze disem.mislite li da bih se trebala javiti ginekologu na uzv da vidim sta se dogadja ?ovo mi je prvi postupak.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Bok cure,puno i često vas čitam 
> a evo sad sam se odlučila i javiti s jednim pitanjem/brigom. :/ transfer dva zametka  imala sam 4.dan od punkcije. Danas mi je 10. dan od transfera i negdje od 7 dt mi se trbuh jako napuhao i boli me jako kad hodam kao da imam upalu misica.malo sam citala ovdje na forumu i procitala sam da bi u pitanju moze biti hiperstimulacija.:/ imala sam punktiranih  8 jajnih stanica.od punkcije sam na bolovanju i nisam cijelo vrijeme bas u krevetu ali nisam se ni nesto posebno kretala ni naprezala.brine me sto mi se sad ta moguca hiperstimulacija javila tako kasno,ne znam sta sam radila da to sad izazovem. :/ normalno mokrim ali kad sam u stojecem polozaju malo teze disem.mislite li da bih se trebala javiti ginekologu na uzv da vidim sta se dogadja ?ovo mi je prvi postupak.


Moj savjet je da se javis sto prije svom doktoru ili bar odes na hitnu. Mislim da se hiperstimulacija moze pojacati lucenjem beta HCG hormona i moze biti opasna.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Ispricavam se, ali da li netko mozda ima iskustva i moze odg na moja pitanja iz proslog posta vezana uz nocno znojenje i temp?

----------


## aska

Aalayah ja sam imala ovaj postupak kad sam zatrudnila uzasna nocna znojenja(ali znam nekad imati i pred menstruaciju),pocelo je tako par dana nakon transfera pa trajalo i u trudnoci.Temperatura je uvijek bila oko 37,4 ali takva bude i od Utrogestana a i uvijek nakon ovulacije. Naravno,ako zatrudnis ona ostaje takva.

----------


## aska

> Bok cure,puno i često vas čitam a evo sad sam se odlučila i javiti s jednim pitanjem/brigom. :/ transfer dva zametka  imala sam 4.dan od punkcije. Danas mi je 10. dan od transfera i negdje od 7 dt mi se trbuh jako napuhao i boli me jako kad hodam kao da imam upalu misica.malo sam citala ovdje na forumu i procitala sam da bi u pitanju moze biti hiperstimulacija.:/ imala sam punktiranih  8 jajnih stanica.od punkcije sam na bolovanju i nisam cijelo vrijeme bas u krevetu ali nisam se ni nesto posebno kretala ni naprezala.brine me sto mi se sad ta moguca hiperstimulacija javila tako kasno,ne znam sta sam radila da to sad izazovem. :/ normalno mokrim ali kad sam u stojecem polozaju malo teze disem.mislite li da bih se trebala javiti ginekologu na uzv da vidim sta se dogadja ?ovo mi je prvi postupak.


A da napravis test? Mozda i jeste hiperstimulacija,ali ako je kasna moze i doci zbog rasta bete.Ja sam se bila zalila da se uzasno osjecam kao da sam pred punkciju a ne poslije transfera,slicno je izgledalo cak sam o tome i pisala na pdf Potpomognuta u Petrovoj mislim.Nisam imala hiperstimulaciju(barem mislim),pretpostavila sam da me jajnici bole radi rasta bete,kroz 2 tjedna sve se smirilo.Od srca se nadam da ti je trudnoca a ne samo hiperstimulacija.Naravno,javi se doktoru ako se jako lose osjecas.Drzim fige da je sve u redu.

----------


## aska

> Sos, onda ti je 7dnt. Transfer ti je nulti dan. 
> Nadam se da ce barem jedna od vas prijaviti plus. Ja vec u planiram da bi s ciklusom u veljaci krenuli opet. Prvo sam mislila da ne zelim cuti za mpo barem godinu dana, ali sve mi se cini da je ovo kao faks- uporni dolaze do kraja (kakav god on bio). 
> Sto mislimo o testovima iz mullera, neki duchesse ili tako nekako? I sto mislimo o pisanju na testove u kasnim popodnevnim satima? Ovaj put sam ga odradila po ps-u, ali nece da mi kaze ono sto bi ja htjela. Uporno sam jedna kontrolna crta se pojavljuje. Bit ce da je do njih, jel da


Rominka,jesam ja dobro skuzila i ti si radila danas test? Ja sam radila isto popodne s tim iz Mullera 12dnt i bio je negativan.U prvom postupku,jel.Beta je potvrdila test.Iskreno,nadam se da ce tebe beta iznenaditi.  :Smile:  Samo je ona mjerodavna!

----------


## Tinca18

Curke, muci li koju nesanica?
Nikako da zaspem, neznam dal mi je to od toga sto vise odmaram a malo radim,ili? 
Imate koji savjet?

----------


## tonkica

Aalayah i meni je po noci vruce, znojim se kao da je lito, a temperaturu ne mjerim.
Tinca ja budem budna dva tri puta po noci, ali idem pi pi, brzo opet zaspem pa nebi to kod sebe nazvala nesanicom.
Triba izdrzat jos ovaj tjedan, uf inace mi vrime brzo prolazi, a sad ka puz do bete.

----------


## whisper8

Prijavljujem i ja noćno znojenje...nisam o tome baš razmišljala jer sam si kupila novi jorgan koji je ful debeo pa sam mislila da se zbog toga znojim  :Laughing:  
Također se budim dosta često, što zbog pi-pi, što zbog bockanja i stezanja maternice...a vjerojatno je sve to povezano s psihičkom napetosti.
Meni je dns 22. dan ciklusa, a imam osjećaj da je prošlo već 30 dana! Ajme vrijeme tako sporo teče kad nešto čekaš! Dobro *Tonkica* kaže, treba izdržati još ovaj tjedan! 
*Tinca18* uzmi si neku dosadnu knjigu pa,kad se probudiš, malo čitaš i opet zaspeš  :Smile:

----------


## holideja

Hvala vam cure na brzom odgovoru!vidjet cu kakva ce situacija biti danas pa cu otici kod ginekologa ako se ne smiri.kada lezim me ne boli,samo u stojecem polozaju.a sto se tice testa,danas bi ako se ravnam po punkciji trebala dobiti(ciklusi su mi 27-29 i tako je bilo i sa utrogestanom u prethodne dvije inseminacije,nije mi kasnila) pa ako danas ne dobijem,sutra cu mozda napraviti test.u petak bi trebala betu vaditi.inace,simptoma nemam nikakvih osim sto sam drugi i treci  dan nakon transfera imala uzasno probadanje u desnom jajniku i maternici a od 5 dt mi krenuli tipicni pms grčevi i osjecaj kao da cu svaki čas dobiti.grudi manje bole nego u pms u.vidjet cu do sutra. Hvala vam u svakom slucaju i sretno svim cekalicama bete!

----------


## whisper8

*holideja* sretno! Vibram za plusić!  :Klap:

----------


## Hadasa

Holideja- ja sam imala hiperstimulaciju u dobitnom postupku,trbuh je bio napuhnut i bolan s tim da sam imala i bolnija mokrenja,negdje sam pročitala,sad ne znam gdje i da li je to točno povećati unos tekućine,splasnuo je nakon bete,ali bolovi su ostali malo dulje,ali se i smanjivali s vremenom...prvi mjesec znojila sam se užasno , bio je 6 /7 mjesec ali opet svaki dan sam majicu za spavanje mijenjala i tuširala sam se ujutro . Sretno cure ,želim vam svima velike bete  :grouphug:

----------


## maritas

holideja, a da ides danas izvaditi betu? ginekolog bez toga uopce nece znati kako se postaviti.
ja sam bila isla na hitnu zbog krvarenja i prvo sto su napravili je test, a bolju informaciju daje beta.
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## holideja

Kupila sam test i odlučila pričekati do sutra.danas vise onako neko "kuhanje" u stomaku kao da trebam dobiti. Stomak mi jos napuhan i tvrd ali više zateže nego što boli(pogotovo kada dublje udahnem).po simptomima u rodinoj brošuri,rekla bi da je u pitanju blaga hs,ne znam da idem na hitnu zbog toga...a i primjetila sam da me ovih dana više bolio navečer,valjda što se više krećem preko dana pa se navečer sve skupi..vidjet ću kako ću se danas tokom dana osjećati,trenutno mirujem i trudim se piti tekućine dovoljno.

----------


## aska

Da,vise je zatezalo poslijepodne i navecer nego dopodne,ja sam si to povezivala s tim sto sam jela(dopodne ne jedem).I kao sto je Hadasa rekla znalo je boljeti kad mokrim.Isto sam cak sumnjala na blagu hiper ali s obzirom da mi nitko to nije spominjao u postupku i da sam imala samo 6 js,tu sam mogucnost nekako odbacila.

----------


## maritas

Nadam se da sve boli brzo prestati i da ti ne trebam "soliti" pamet, ali mislim da je najbolje sto si mogla s obzirom na bolove, izvaditi betu. Nadam se da ce test biti pozitivan (i vjerujem da je tako), ali on nije dovoljan pokazatelj trudnoce, a da krenu jaci bolovi, visina bete bi bila od pomoci doktorima da ti odrede terapiju.
Jedno je cekati betu bez bolova, a drugo kad sumnjas na hiper

----------


## bornastra

Bacam se na ovu temu...  :Smile: 

U buši je jedna savršena blastocista  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Bornasta sretno, neka bude uspjesno.

----------


## Ginger

Rominka  :Cekam:

----------


## holideja

Drage sve koje ste mi savjetovale da odem na hitnu,hvala!ipak sam vas odlucila poslušati,bila na hitnoj-lijevi jajnik normalan,desni hiperstimulacija! I beta-215! :O jos sam u soku,danas bi se kladila u što god da ce menga doći..naravno,sad tek krece panika hoce li se pravilno duplati i ostalo..inace,danas mi je 10 dan pt na ne jucer,krivo sam napisala u prvom postu.hvala vam jos jednom.moram mirovati i piti puno tekućine,nije alatmantna hiperstimulacija.hvalaaa vam!

----------


## maritas

Vidis kako moras slusati starije  :Wink: 
Bas mi je drago za betu  :Smile: 
Sad nek ti je beba na prvom mjestu i svaka cudna bol je sumnjiva. Bolje da si dosadna doktorima, nego da se poslije grizes da si mogla bolje.
Sretnooo  :Smile: 
Bornastra sretnooo  :Smile: 
Kladionice predvidjaju da cu ja sl. ponedjeljak

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka


Imam up, pa mozda odem sutra, 12 dnt vaditi krv. Jer, jutros je bila jaaaaako blijeda crta na testu. Turbo blijeda. Sjena sjenine sjene.

----------


## aska

Bravo Holideja za betu,odmah sam posumnjala da je trudnoca utjecala na hiperstimulaciju.Sad samo miruj i nek se beta pravilno dupla  :Kiss: 

Bornastra,sretno i tebi.Koliko imas smrzlica?

Rominka,tek sad vidim.I tebi zelim srecu.Go girl  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

> Imam up, pa mozda odem sutra, 12 dnt vaditi krv. Jer, jutros je bila jaaaaako blijeda crta na testu. Turbo blijeda. Sjena sjenine sjene.


Ajme koja je to igra zivaca..od sveg srca ti zelim da crta svakim danom bude tamnija i da beta dokaze trudnocu! 
Sretnoo!!!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam!!

----------


## Rominka

Holideja neka si otisla! Bravo za tebe i bravo za betu ❤️

Bornastra sad cekanje. Ja ti nemam nista pametno reci (vidis da pi.darije radim) samo sretno!! 
Curke samo hrabro!

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam svima redom...  :Smile: 

Roominka, držim fige za sjenuu sjenine sjene i lijepu betu :Smile: 
Holideja, čestitkeeee  :Smile: 

Imam dva smrzlića ❤️❤️

----------


## whisper8

Krenulo je!!! Cure, cestitam!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Imam up, pa mozda odem sutra, 12 dnt vaditi krv. Jer, jutros je bila jaaaaako blijeda crta na testu. Turbo blijeda. Sjena sjenine sjene.


jooooooj
dvije takve sam upravo utrpala u krevet... sjene sjenine sjene (dvije mladje su bile vise nego jasne)
drzim fige!!!!

----------


## Ginger

holideja cestitam!!!

----------


## sos15

Holideja cestitam! Sad miruj i uzivaj.
Rominka, neka sutra ta sjena sjene bude tamna, a beta visoka.
Mene od danas sve zateže u stlmaku,posebno desna strana. Zadnjih pola sata mi smeta kad stojim. Hiperstimulacija ne bi trebala biti, nisam baš najbolje odreagovala na stimulaciju. Više vuče da bi mogla dobiti.

----------


## Rominka

> jooooooj
> dvije takve sam upravo utrpala u krevet... sjene sjenine sjene (dvije mladje su bile vise nego jasne)
> drzim fige!!!!


 Ljetos je bila lijepa crta, dva dana za redom pa jena kraju ispala biokemijska. Sve me strah istog scenarija. Sutra je 12 dnt i mislim da cu ujutro ici betu vaditi. Jer, ni nemam vise clexana, a ide vikend. Hvala  :Heart: 

litlle ivy, kako je kod tebe? 
Sos, opusti se  :Smile:  (pazi tko ti to kaze)

----------


## Hadasa

Holideja -čestitam  :grouphug:  samo pij vodu,bude trbuh splasnuo,meni je uvećan jajnik bio jos u 12tt,ali nije više boljelo ,odmaraj i uživaj .
Rominka - drago mi je zbog sjene sjene ,neka bude beta visoka  :Heart: 
Sretno svima čekalicama  :grouphug:

----------


## tonkica

Holideja cestitam, sad lipo mirno i uzivaj u trudnoci.
Rominka i blijeda crta znaci pozitivno, neka ti beta bude super i da bude sve u redu ovaj put, sretno.

----------


## Tinca18

Bornastra, sretno!!!
Holideja cestitam!!!!!
Rominka da beta bude veeeelika!!! 

Ja svoju nesanicu rjesavam citanjem vasih postova na forumu pa onda opet ne mogu zaspati od uzbudenja zbog lijepih vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Cure samo da znate, nisam otisla vaditi krv. Tako sam lose spavala, a i bojim se vidjeti biokemijsku. Tako da cu ipak sacekati cet.

----------


## little ivy

dobro jutro svima
nama je danas 12 dnt
nemam hrabrosti uopce kupit test. menstruacija kasni. nikakav feeling nemam. u cetvrtak bi trebala vadit krv,poci cu danas/sutra po uputnicu.
pocela radit pa mi dani lete....

rominka.....ta blijeda crta mi dobro zvuci.

sretno svima.....

----------


## nina977

Rominka,točno znam kako ti je,imala sam dvije biokemijske za redom u dva FET-a u Pragu i moram priznati da sam ih puno teže proživjela nego negativne bete,ali opet su mi dale neku nadu jee se ipak "nešto desilo"..
Od srca ti želim da bude visoka beta .
Jesi možda ponavljala test danas?

----------


## nina977

Sretno svim čekalicama! :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Nisam. Nemam hrabrosti. Ako je sve kako treba, beta bi trebala biti ok u cet. Kuzim da je i biokemijska napredak, ali...ako bude tako, mislim da zelim sto prije ici u novi pokusaj.

----------


## maritas

Rominka, s obzirom da ne krvaris i nemas bolova, a terapija bi ostala ista,  uzivaj u svom pozitivnom testu  :Smile: 
Ima vremena za betu. Mi smo sve nestrpljive jer ti zelimo najvecu betu na svijetu, ali nemoj se obazirati na nas i slusaj svoj instinkt

----------


## tonkica

Cure jeste li vi pospane, ja sam od jucer bez energije popodne, samo bi lezala, ka da lebdim, da pijem utrice to bi njima prepisala, jeli oni djeluju tako i kad ih stavljas?

----------


## Rominka

Tonkica, meni je svejedno pijem li ih ili vaginalno stavljam. Mene uvijek uspavaju.

----------


## elvi

I selim se na temu. Danas transfer uspješno obavljen. Jedan 16 stanični embrij. Dr. L. se činila zadovoljnom. Sad još sam treba izdržati do 7.12. i nadati se da će nam sv. Nikola donijeti dobre vijesti u čizmicu i pozitivnu betu .[emoji16]

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little ivy

elvi sretno
nama je sv.Nikola prije 4 godine bio darežljiv nadam se da ce i vama

----------


## tonkica

Rominka znaci isto djeluju, uf bas uspavljuju, sretno u cetvrtak.
Elvi sretno i da bude super beta.
Kod mene krenija klasicni pms pa me bediralo, jer kad osjetis isto kao i svaki mjesec izgubis nadu.

----------


## whisper8

Sinoć sam imala totalni "živčani slom"...dakle, jako dugo me nije tako opralo! Ne znam što je to bilo, ali valjda od sve te silne napetosti sam pukla. Jadan moj mužić!  :Laughing: 
Danas 6.dnt ispuhala sam se, cicke baš i ne bole, nema više peckanja, zapravo nema nikakvih bolova :D Treba izdržati još 5 dana do betice!

----------


## holideja

Ja sam danas imala  ispad, dok sam čekala nalaz druge bete...jadne mi žene same sa sobom!  :Cekam: cBeta 10 dpt 215, danas 12 dan pt 451! Valjda će biti sve OK,sad se nekako počinjem veseliti, popušta panika... sretno svima koje čekate!! :grouphug:

----------


## tonkica

Holideja savrseno duplanje, super, uzivaj u trudnoci.
Whisper kod mene isto stanje, kad ce taj ponedjeljak da vise rjesim ovu agoniju, iscrpilo me gledanje simptoma, jos ovaj pms, uf, za poludit.

----------


## whisper8

*Holideja* super!! Čestitam ti! Sad se opusti i uživaj! Tebi je ovo prvi postupak?
E mene je ovaj moj sinoć gledao kao da sam pala s Marsa! Jadan nije mogao pohvatati šta mi je! Što god napravi, ne valja! Ha ha... a ja si ne mogu pomoći!!!

----------


## holideja

Hvala!da,prvi,imala sam dvije neuspješne inseminacije.

----------


## Tinca18

Holideja, sretno i samo opusteno.
Tonkica i whisper, znaci u pon sve tri imamo betu, uh kolko jos cekanja!!!!!
Meni danas cijeli dan uzasan pritisak dolje, neznam sto bi mislila vise....

----------


## Rominka

Ekipo, tlak mi je sad skocio turbo. Iance sam niskotlakas. Da to nije, onako frka od sutra? I danima me pere neka nenormalna vrucina. Skoro pa u kratkim rukavima hodam...

Holideja cestitam!!! Sad se prepusti svemu sto ti trudnoca donosi. Neka bude skolska  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

Trudna si, Rominka

----------


## little ivy

holideja....lijepe vijesti. uzivaj!

rominka,moze malo tlak skocit a mogu te malo i hormoni lupat pa ti vruce. nadam se da tlak nije previsok i cuvaj se. vjerujem da smo pred betu svi visokotlakaši

----------


## Rominka

> Trudna si, Rominka



Genijalna si.  :Very Happy:  :Laughing: Da bar bude tako.

----------


## Aalayah 32

Mene zanima da li netko ima slicno iskustvo. Danas, 10 DNT ujutro na gacicama mala smeda mrlja. U toku dana nista. Pa predvecer opet. Pa sada nista. Kucni test danas negativan (osjetljivost iznad 25). Lagani grcevi. Vracen mi je osmostanicni embrion treceg dana.

----------


## maritas

Prerano ti je za tako slab test. Mozda jedino da ujutro napravis od 10, a tek za dva dana od 25 (kad se podupla).
Krv nije zabrinjavajuca, zabrinjavajuce je tek kad je ista kao obican menzis. 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Aalayah 32

Puno hvala na brzom odgovoru. Puno srece svima i velike bete betocekalicama zelim od <3

----------


## Aalayah 32

Nazalost, krvarenje se pojacava mislim da je nasa mrva ovoga puta otisla. Zanima me ima li tko iskustva sa zamrznutim JS (ne embrionima). Hvala.

----------


## maritas

Ajoj. Zao mi je. Slicno sam ja prosla 3x (rano krvarenje i velika utjeha su mi bile cu s rode, nikad im necu biti dovoljno zahvalna).
Ponovi svakako neki bolji test jer nikad se ne zna. Bar da uhvatis biokemijsku t.

----------


## tonkica

Alayah jako mi je zao. Zelim ti svu srecu za dalje.

----------


## sos15

Alayah, žao mi je. Možda ipak da odradis betu za svaki slucaj?

----------


## sos15

Rominka i Little ivy, obradujte nas danas!
S nestrpljenjem očekujem vaše poruke. 
Požurite!

----------


## Rominka

Sos, voljela bih vas obradovati. Prvi put zaista mogu reci da nemam pojma kakav me razultat ceka. Ona sjenka mi nije ulila neko veliko povjerenje. Idem i cekam skupa s vama. 

Little ivy  :Love:  

Aalayah, napravi betu. Ona ti je jedina mjerodavna.

----------


## Munkica

Rominka, tocno takav osjecaj sam i ja imala. I eto me u 15 tt. 
Zelim ti najvise srece ikad! Danas slavis  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Rominka sretno,navijam za veliku betu!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Rominka i Littly ivy sretno cure danas, neka bete budu savršene, navijam.

----------


## little ivy

jutro svima
skoro sam upucala tetu na šalteru laboratorija....kaze ona nalaz sutra jer nisu napisali hitno! Molim?! je li vi znate sto vadim,to je odma gotovo rekoh...a ona pri svom
sreća pa znam uvijek nekoga....cekam nalaz kasnije javit ce mi prija kad bude gotov
onu šalterušu ću rašćerupat
e. sada sam nervozna....uzele sam sendvičinu i odoh se najest  :Cekam: 

hvala cure na vibrama  :Kiss:

----------


## Tinca18

Rominka i little ivy, zelim vam veeeeelike bete danas!!!!

----------


## whisper8

Sretno cureee

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, evo ja ti se pridruzujem s tostom i cekanjem .......

----------


## bornastra

Drage naše,
Čekamo zajedno sa vama i navijamo za lijepe bete...  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Ja ću danas 3 kg da dobijem dok čekam vaše visoke bete.
Do ponedeljka sam na plus 10 sigurno. 
Javljajte što prije!

----------


## holideja

Sretno!!

----------


## little ivy

Evoooo meeee
Javila prijateljica iz laba da cestita da je velika,preko 1000....nemam pojma koliko tocno zvat ce me poslje kad bude gotov nalaz!
Rominka cekam te......

----------


## inada

Cestitam!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Little ivy cestitam, juhuhu, moze malo o simptomima da mi cekalice bete znamo.
 :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Aaaaaaa, divne vijesti!! Čestitke od srca...  :Smile: )

----------


## whisper8

Braaavooo!!!

----------


## sos15

Vau cestitam! Rasplakala sam se kao malo dijete! Ali bolje da plačemo od srece!
Super!Super!
Rominka?

----------


## Rominka

Little ivy, draga moja ljubim i cestitam od sveg srca ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## mare41

ivy cestitke
Romi navijam

----------


## Rominka

Kod mene je nula. Nista. Nada. I molim vas, ne saljite sad grljenja vec preplavite forum cestitkama Ivyici ❤️ Ostanimo u sretnom tonu  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

ivy  :Very Happy:  cestitam

Rominka  grrrr psmtr!

----------


## Munkica

Onda u sretnom tonu - Ivy čestitkeee!!!
Rominka, iduća godina je tvoja  :Smile:  Pusetina

----------


## tonkica

Rominka i ja kazem, sljedeci put je tvoj dobitan, sretno za dalje.

----------


## Aalayah 32

> Alayah, žao mi je. Možda ipak da odradis betu za svaki slucaj?


A možda bi trebala, ali mi je skroz ludnica jer bi sutra (drugi dan ciklusa) trebala krenuti sa Estrofemom ako zelim ici na sekundarni postupak. Sad nisam pametna sta napraviti. Idem danas do svog gin pa cu vidjeti s njim.

----------


## little ivy

Joj Romi bas mi zao.
Nemam nista pametno rec....

Simptoma....nemam ja nista,danas malo boli stomak u donjem dijelu,od nervoze bice.

Hvala svima

----------


## mare41

Evo i ja romi psmtr

----------


## Rominka

Psmrt na kvadrat!!!! Nisam se usudila to napisati (da  me roda ne opomene), ali kad vec smijem..,psmtr!!!

----------


## little ivy

baš u pm......  :Sad:

----------


## Sybila

Rominka, psmtr i sunce mu zarko i sve  :Sad:  bas mi je zao. 

Ivy, velika cestitka kolika je i beta  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Cure, super ste mi

----------


## sarasvati

Romkinka, neeee, argh!  :Undecided: 

Ivy, jako lijepe vijesti, čestitam!!

----------


## Tinca18

Ivy cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

Rominka, zao mi je, 2018 je onda tvoja godina!!!!

----------


## kaji

Draga Rominka nova godina je nasa ❤️

----------


## kaji

Ivy cestitke od srca ❤️

----------


## nora eleonora

čestitam ivy, rominka <3

----------


## sos15

Rominka, ispsovah se zbog tebe. Znaš sve...

----------


## darmar

Ivy čestitam super beta  :Smile: 
Rominka žao mi je draga, za tvoju betu posebno navijam u slj. godini :Shy kiss:

----------


## whisper8

Rominka, legendo, ja sam bila 100% sigurna da si trudna! Psmtr! I evo ti jedan  :grouphug:

----------


## Bluebella

Ivy cestitam  :Smile: 

Romi... i ja sam bila sigurna da ces javiti veliku betu cim nisi prijavila M.... zao mi je draga....

----------


## Rominka

Po prvi put nisam znala sto ocekivati. I moram priznati da me sokirao nalaz. A sad treba docekati mengu. No, nekako poucena iskustvom mislim da cu biti sretna ako dodje i traje samo jedan dan. S druge strane, nakon estrofema se zaredaju dva-tri mjeseca izuzetno urednih ciklusa, onako bas skolskih. A plan je, ako se nesto ne izjalovi da pokusamo loviti ciklus krajem sijecnja. Ne idem ja od vas tako brzo  :Razz:  :Razz:  bit ce, nije mi vrijeme jos da odem. Svejedno, jako mi je dragi ispratiti vas druge na pdf malo nize. Otkotrljati vas  :Grin:  :grouphug:

----------


## bubekica

Ivy cestitam!
Rominka moram priznat da sam iznenadjena, neugodno, bas sam imala feeling da je to to.
Nek ti brzo prodje ovo blagdansko vrijeme i onda u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## little ivy

hvala curke

moram priznat da sam i ja iznenađena Rominka s rezultatima,nekako sam bas imala feelin da ce biti dobitni postupak. a nista....bit će snijega u sijećnju pa malo na zimske radosti....nema druge....nema predaje  :Kiss:  :grouphug:  :fige:

----------


## mono111

Ivy,
Cestitkeeee !!

Rominka, samo hrabro daljeeee ! Uspjeti ceeeeee!

----------


## whisper8

Čekalice, kakva je situacija kod vas?
Ja imam osjećaj da ću dobiti svaki čas! Boli me trbuh od sinoć baš kao kad trebam dobiti. Danas mi je 8dnt...
Ajme jedva čekam ponedjeljak da više saznam rezultat i krenem dalje!
Ako je ovo neuspješan ciklus, kada mogu po smrzliće? Odmah sljedeći ciklus ili moram čekati?

----------


## tonkica

Whisper i ja sam se tako osjecala negdi 8 dnt i trajalo dva dana i stalo, sad imam bolove u jajnicima i trtici, trnu noge, ali cicke ispuvane, pms isto nervoza... danas mi 11dnt, po smrzlice mozes odma ici tako sam ja isla, ali nadam se da neces trebati zasad i da ces ugledati u ponedjeljak lipu brojku bete.

----------


## sos15

Kod mene je kao i kod Tonkice. Nada potpuno nestala. Očekujem da dobijem  svakog momenta. Meni je danas 12 dnt.

----------


## holideja

Drage sve,kod mene danas šok...danas isla vaditi betu,pravilno se dupla, 1147 je danas...isla sam na uzv zbog hiperstimulacije i tamo-šok..ostavili su me u bolnici,jajnik je velik i ima puno slobodne tekucine...ali ne brine me to ,to sam vec znala od ponedjeljka nego gastacijska vrecica se vidi već ali je nepravilna..doktrici nije jasno kako s obzirom da je beta visoka i pravilno raste...jedino joj je objasnjenje da je mozda prerano(danas je dva tjedna od transfera),vidjet ce vise u pinedjeljak...uglsvnom ostajem u bolnici do ponedjeljka pa u pon opet uzv i beta...jel netko imao sličnu situaciju? :/

----------


## aska

Holideja,jel uzv dobar tj jel se na njemu dobro vidi? Jel dr sigurna da je GV nepravilnog oblika? Koliko si tocno trudna,5 tt je? Jos je sve rano.Nadam se da bude ok.Mozda se jos dobro sve ne vidi.Drzi se!

----------


## holideja

Gledala me na dva ulttrazvuka,malo je duze trajalo ali vidjela je da GV postoji ali je nepravilnog oblika,tako je rekla.ne znam kako se tocno racuna koji je tjedan,mengu sam dobila 26.10,punkcija bila 6.11 a transfer 10.11...

----------


## Munkica

Holideja, mene su na prvi UVZ naručili s 5+6 tt. Jajnici veličine naranče, maternica puna tekućine, beta oko 3000, a umjesto gestacijske su se vidjela neka 3 mjehurića. Uglavnom, dr. nije bila pretjerano optimistična, a ja sam bila u komi.
U 7 tt kucalo srce i jučer saznali da čekamo curku  :Smile: 
Tjedne sam računala tako da na datum punkcije dodaš još 14 dana jer u idealnom slučaju bi ovulacija bila 14. dan ciklusa. 

Nadam se da će na kraju i kod tebe sve biti ok. Pokušaj biti pozitivna.  :Smile:  Držim fige!

----------


## holideja

Hvala cure na odgovorima...znam da je sad najvaznije da budem pozitivna i smirena...ali od veselha zbog savrsenog duplanja bete do ovog šoka,malo me sve pomaknulo...nista,moram čekati ponedjeljak...

----------


## aska

U svemu ovome uvijek je sve neizvjesno,osjetila sam to jako lose na svojoj kozi i nekako se pokusavam pomiriti s time.Ali kod tebe je jos stvarno sve jako rano,pa ti ni nisi jos 5tt vec 4tt ako se ne varam.Tako da ima velike sanse da jos sve ispadne dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Svim curkam želim sreću da što prije dočekate lijepu betu i onda kucanje tog malog ali žilovog srćeka.

----------


## little ivy

holideja sve je još jako rano. polakako. s obzirom na betu nadam se da ce i uzv i beta u ponedjeljak biti bolji. 
bit ce to dobro.

----------


## sarasvati

Holideja, drz’se! Ne mozes sada puno napraviti, osim cekati, a slazem se s curama da je zapravo sve jako rano i moze biti skroooz sve dobro!

----------


## bornastra

Draga žene,

4dnt mi je i leđa me doslovno ubijaju od bolova jedno dobra 4h već (istina, danas sam malkice više bila aktivna nego prijašnjih dana, ali budući da sam imala blagi hiper, puno i dalje mirujem).
Nikako se namjestiti. Slični bolovi su mi bili i 1dnt, ali trajali sat vremena.
Maternica mi je inače zabačena unatrag (u retroverziji).
Bole li vas leđa ostale betočekalice?

----------


## sos15

Holideja, nadam se da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## sos15

Ja više nisam izdrzala. Napravila sam jutros test i pokazao je plusic.
Sad se bojim i radovati.
Nadam se da će u ponedeljak Beta potvrditi test.
Prvi plusic u zivotu!

----------


## Tinca18

Sos, super, cestitam, zelim ti veliku betu u ponedjeljak!

----------


## whisper8

Sos15 i ja sam ga pišnula! Nisam više mogla čekati. I moj je pozitivan! Sad sam još luđa nego što sam bila. Još sam nestrpljivija za betu  :Very Happy: 
Daj Bože samo da sve bude dobro i da nam betice budu super!!!

----------


## bornastra

Sos,

držimo fige za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak!! Divne vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Koje divno jutro... whisper, odlično!!
Čekamo lijepe bete...  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

sos!! Whisper!!! plusići,plusići!!!
Bit će to dobro,jedva čekam ponedjeljak......betice kad porastu. juhuuu!

----------


## sos15

Wispert super! Cestitam! Nadam se da će ovako biti i u ponedeljak. Što ti rece, sad sam još ludja. Malo placem, malo se smijem!
Hvala vam cure na podrsci!

----------


## tonkica

Sos, Whisper koje super vijesti, cestitam drage cure, juhuhuju.
Ja nisam napravila test cekam betu u ponedjeljak.
Bornastra i mene cilo vrime rasturaju ledja.
Whisper jeli ti i dalje bio osjecaj pms kao da ces dobiti.

----------


## nicky_111

Bravo curke, čestitam !!!

Za dva dana bi vam test trebao biti otprilike duplo tamniji. Tak sam si ja provjeravala dal beta lijepo raste.

----------


## whisper8

Tonkica, da, bio mi je osjećaj kao da ću dobiti svaki čas zato sam i išla napraviti test da se riješim razmišljanja. Uvjerena da će test biti negativan i da mogu otplakati i krenuti dalje. Dakle, jučer popodne, imala jedan kineski test i rekoh - idem ga riješiti  :Laughing:  kad iznenađenje!!! Opet u nevjerici! Otišla kupiti Gravignost mini za ujutro i jutros i on pozitivan! 
Osjećam bolove u trtici, ne jako i ne stalno. Cicke variraju, bile su me skoro prestale boliti pa jučer počele opet žešće boljeti. Ma ludnica su ti simptomi...stvarno te izlude!
Samo da se sve to održi i da beta bude pozitivna! Još uvijek se ne usudim radovati, ni mužu ne dam da se veseli do bete!  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Whisper ja drzim fige i navijam da tebi i Sos beta u ponedjeljak bude savrsena.

----------


## Tinca18

Whisper, super!!!! Zelim ti veliku betu u ponedjeljak!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Soooooooossssssssssss  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  to ja vicem i skacem od srece!!!!! Tocno znam kako se osjecas, vidjeti prvi plus u zivotu! Ma draga moja, zelim ti najljepsu, najmirniju,najdosadniju i najskolskiju trudnocu i predivno iskustvo.

Whisper, i ti testopisalico jedna sretna, neka sve protekne naljbolje!!! Razveselite nas i lijepim betama.

Lijepo je krenulo i neka se svima nastavi tako!

----------


## whisper8

testopišalica  :Laughing:   Rominka, ti si stvarno legenda!!! Ma znala sam ja da neću dočekati betu bez testa! Nestrpljiva osoba i to je to! Hvala vam curke na lijepim željama!

----------


## Munkica

Čestitam, Sos! Sretno u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Rominka moja draga. Hvala ti!
Pratimo se već dugo. Nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve pisati o slatkim brigama. Znaš sve

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam cure na cestitkama, mada se ja još bojim radovati. Čekam ponedeljak kao na iglama, ali ovo je već nešto.

----------


## bubekica

Sos ajme ajme ajme!!!!
Cestitam i navijam za veliku betu!

Whisper i tebi cestitke i ista zelja  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Cure, zakooooon!!

----------


## Sybila

Cure, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lutza

Cure čestitam i držim fige za lijepe bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Gedora

Whisper8, htela sam da te pitam imas li još uvek simptome ko da ces dobiti? I ja sam u sličnoj situaciji a bojim se uradim testic. ..

----------


## Inso

Cure čestitam na plusevima!
Ja od danas čuvam jednu savršenu blasticu

----------


## sos15

Inso, da nas obradujes za 10-15 dana. Zavisi koliko budeš strpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Inso navijam za predivnu betu za dva tjedna.
Sos i Whisper neka vase bete sutra budu prekrasne, i ja vadim sutra nekako ocekujem veliku 0 tako se osjecam.

----------


## sos15

Tonkice hvala. Nadam se da će te osjećaj prevariti.
Ja iskreno po svim simptomima očekujem da ću dobiti, zato sam i odradila test, ali sad ne znam sta da mislim. Nadam se naravno, ali s druge strane osjećam veliki strah. Zato nismo nikome ni rekli za plus,osim vama na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Inso zelim da ti cekanje do velike bete prode sto prije.
Moji svi simptomi nestali, stigla jedino prehlada s glavoboljom, zacepljenim nosom i grloboljom.  :Sad: 
Sutra je dan B. , test nisam radila kao ni ti Tonkica, pa cemo sutra znati kakvo je stanje....

----------


## tonkica

Tinca i ti sutra vadis betu, joj draga zelim nam svu srecu, drzim ti fige, meni sutra 14 dnt

----------


## tonkica

Tinca pa da gledaj mene, pocela sam zaboravljat, sad sam se sitila da si bila prije napisala kako nas tri vadimo u ponedjeljak betu, javi čim saznas, u biti prvo javi kad ćeš saznati, sretno.

----------


## little ivy

e. ne znam sto mi je radit. ja sam prokrvarila,ko na pocetku stvari,tako me i stomak sada boli....
da odem negdje ili cekam sutra?
ufffff sada sam malo frustrirana
savjet?

----------


## whisper8

little ivy, ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla danas doktoru. Ne bih čekala sutra! Sretno!
Mene jako strah bete...čekam kao na iglama! Ja ću svoju znati nakon 13h sutra! Sretno svima!!

----------


## željkica

Little ivy jesi već vadila betu prije?

----------


## željkica

Vidim da jesi,jel puno ?Neznam ja bih vjerojatno ostala kuci ležati i sutra nazvala dr!Sretno!

----------


## tonkica

Little Ivy ja bi na tvom mjestu nazvala dr i pitala sta da radim, miruj lezi, ako je bas puno otidji u bolnicu bit ces mirnija.

----------


## little ivy

betu sam vadila željkice prije 3 dana. danas je 18dnt
cula sam se sa sestrom sto radi s mojim ginekologom ili doc do njih ujutro ili poci na odjel preko hmp....da vide sta je
uffff....ne pitajte me nista. malo ide ali bojim se da ce krenut više. uff

----------


## Inso

Hvala svima!
Uf, sutra će biti napeto!
Little Ivy napravi kako misliš da je najbolje za tebe... da sam ja, otišla bi danas jer sam inače jako nestrpljiva. Iako mislim da od danas do ujutro ne može biti značajne razlike

----------


## sos15

Little ivy, poslušajte svoj organizam i sama odluci. Nadam se da je to samo privremeno krvarenje koje ne znači ništa lose.
Miruj sada. Mi šaljemo pozitivne vibrice.

----------


## sos15

Svim curama koje sutra vade betu puno srece! Javljajte nam vijesti i neka se forum ori od srece.

----------


## Tinca18

Ivy, miruj samo, al ako te jako muci otidi u bolnicu pa da se smiris.....
Sos, hvala treba nam sva sreca ovoga svijeta  :Smile:  
Tonkica, javim se cim saznam....

----------


## Munkica

Ivy, kako je rekao medicinski brat na jednom ultrazvuku - Nije svako krvarenje opasno.
Uzimaš li progesteron?
Nadam se da je s mrvicom sve u redu! Držim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## bornastra

Inso, sretno! Čuvaj mrvu  :Smile: 

Svim curama punooo sreće sutra, neka se forum ori od naših lijepih beta...  :Smile: 

Ivy, dobro ti cure kažu... držim fige da nije ništa strašno! Drž se...

----------


## maritas

Little ivy, bez panike. Menzis ne mozes zaustaviti kad krene, tako da je vrlo vjerojatno neka druga vrsta krvarenja.
Upoznala zenu koja je tako cijelu trudnocu krvarila na mahove jer joj je nesto pretiskalo neku zilicu. Cak ni test nije htjela raditi jer je mislila da je dosao i prosao menzis. Rekao njen muz, pa ti si samo krvarila zadnjih mjeseci, od kud ti tolko krvi. Taj dan se salio jer joj se tada konacno stanje normalizirao. Oni su mi onda rekli: uvijek test raditi :D
P.s. ako odmrzavanje prodje ok, sutra popodne vam se pridruzujem  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Vidim da jesi,jel puno ?Neznam ja bih vjerojatno ostala kuci ležati i sutra nazvala dr!Sretno!

----------


## little ivy

evo me!
bila sam na pregledu. kaze neki dragi doktor (nikad ga vidila prije) da je mjehurić još tu u maternici,izgleda mu neki mali hematom ispod pa da je valjda pukla kapilarica. nastaviti s terapijom i MIROVANJE. sto bi znacilo od sutra na bolovanje a ja se zahebavam i radim a na pocetku njegovog nalaza lijepo pise: dolazi zbog osludnog krvarenja na pocetku visokorizicne trudnoce. nekada stvarno ne shvacam ozbiljno nase situacije. kontrola za 7 dana u mog doktora
žene hvala na vibrama.
sretno sutra s betama,pratit cu vas iz topline doma.  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Samo nek je sve u redu. Sad odmaraj. Ma,nismo nekad svjesne situacije,  pravo kazes. I ja ovih dana ribam po stanu, dok me ne zaboli i onda se jedem sto nisam odmarala

----------


## tonkica

Jutro,
Krv izvadjena nalaz za jednu uru, sretno ostalim curama.

----------


## sos15

Tonkice, obraduj nas prva.
Moj nalaz tek poslije 17h .

----------


## Tinca18

Tonkice super, ti ces znaci prva! 
Moj nalaz dolazi mi na mail popodne, neznam tocno kad  :Sad: 
Sretno svim betocekalicama!!!!!

----------


## little ivy

iščekivanje....sretno svima koji vade betu danas,ima vas dosta....
a moja sos...mogli su i sutra dat nalaz....pih 
ovo ce biti dugi sati....

ja sam ok. bit ce sve dobro nadam se

----------


## pozitiva

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se priključim i ja malo u razgovor.  :Smile:   Punkciju sam imala 16.11., a transfer 20.11.. Prvo me sve bolilo, trbuh, sise, jajnici, a sada ništa! Nisam imala ni impl.krvarenje, koje je po meni već trebalo biti, svi su bolovi nestali. Zapravo me tu i tamo zabole sise, ali to je to. Doslovce su mi se u 2 sata smanjile sise i trbuh. Prvi transfer, i mislim da nije uspješan.  :Sad:

----------


## darmar

Jutro drage moje rode, cekalicama bete sretnooooo~~~~
Ivy samo miruj i pozitivna ostani, hematom ce otici i bit ce sve ok~~~~

----------


## tonkica

1.2 tuzna  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

A joj, žao mi je!

----------


## whisper8

Tonkica, žao mi je!!!

----------


## little ivy

žao mi je tonkica  :Love:

----------


## bornastra

Tonkica... drž se!

----------


## Tinca18

Jao tonkica, bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## whisper8

11.dnt beta 542. Zene, je li to previse???

----------


## Gedora

Imam pitanje za Whisper8, da li jos uvek imas te signale ko da ćes dobiti?ja sam u sličnoj situaciji pa zbog toga pitam

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam cure drage, sutra ce biti lakse, idemo dalje, imamo dva smrzlica.
Whisper beta je odlicna, čestitam od srca.

----------


## tonkica

Zvala bolnicu, pricala s doktorom, kad dobijem m 10 dan ciklusa da dodjem, idemo odma u FET

----------


## sos15

Whisper, draga čestitam od srca. Meni se čini da je to super beta

----------


## Tinca18

Whisper cestitam, odlicna beta!!!!
Tonkica tako treba, samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## little ivy

whisper.....beta je taman!! superička!! čestitam,mirno dalje.odmaraj nemoj kao ja pretjerivat hihi

----------


## sarasvati

Tonkice, žao mi je..., ali super da si odmah dogovorila što želiš dalje!

Whisper, čestitam!!

----------


## Tinca18

Kod mene isto nista ovaj put 1.2  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

A joj Tinca ne i ti, bas mi je zao, imaš li smrzlice?

----------


## whisper8

Aaaaa Tinca, žao mi je!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Tinca, zao mi je...

----------


## little ivy

Tinice baš mi je žao....

----------


## Ginger

zao mi je cure

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala cure. Sto se moze, idemo dalje u novu borbu.
Tonkica, nemam smrzlice, dogovorila sam s doktoricom da cu prije novog postupka napraviti jos neke nove pretrahe.

----------


## tonkica

Tinca od srca se nadam da ce ti sljedeći postupak biti uspjesan, sretno s pretragama neka bude sve u redu.
Sos a tvoja beta, koliko me danas pamet sluzi mislim da nisam vidila tvoju betu?

----------


## sos15

Tinca, sad sam tek procitala. Žao mi je.

----------


## sos15

Napokon stigao i moj nalaz. Preko 1500!
Pozitivan!

----------


## bubekica

> Napokon stigao i moj nalaz. Preko 1500!
> Pozitivan!


Ooooo vau!!!
Cestitam, bas mi je jako drago  :Smile:

----------


## whisper8

sos15 čestitam ❤

----------


## little ivy

> Napokon stigao i moj nalaz. Preko 1500!
> Pozitivan!



toooosmo čekali!!!
čestitke! miruj sada draga. baš si me razveselila  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Sos bravo, čestitam, odlična beta.

----------


## maritas

Cestitam na pozitivnim, i zao mi je na negativnim.
Ja od danas isto cekalica. Trudna dok se ne dokaze suprotno. Tolko da sam i prije transfera imala simptome (škakljanje u stomaku).
Bornastra su ti se smirili bolovi? Kad ces test? Znam da ti ne zelis brzati, ali mislim da slobodno mozes napraviti. Cb digital je zakon.

----------


## Inso

Čestitam na pozitivnim betama!!
Suosjećam s negativnim, nema se tu puno šta reć! Više - manje sve smo to prošle, treba samo odbolovat i isplanirat sljedeći korak...
Kod mene danas tek 1 dnt... uf, bit će ovo dugo i napeto

----------


## aska

Potpisujem Inso.Usput njoj i ostalim cekalicama zelim srecu  :Wink: 

Cekam i vijesti od Holideje.Nadam se da je sve u redu i da je ona dobro.

----------


## bornastra

Rodice naše pozitivne- čestitke od srca  :Smile: 
Također suosjećam s negativnim betama, odtugujte danas, ali sutra je već borbeni plan za dalje u glavi i neka vas to vodi... lavice smo mi, zapamtite to!

Maritas, sreeeeetnoooo  :Smile:  jesu dva zametka u buši?
Jesu, smirili se bolovi... da, znaš mene, ziheraš i kukavica. Bojim se testa.

Inso, sretno još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Hvala Bornastra! Također želim sreću, i tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama

----------


## maritas

Jesu, dvije. Jedna na tatu u prvom planu se slikala i jedna dva stisnuta, nije ju uspio fotkati cijelu. Ta je na mamu koja bijezi od fotica.
Rekao je p da vjeruje u obe.
Vidjet cemo. Uzela sam ovaj put proluton. Pijem puno soka od cikle i nadam se najboljem  :Smile: 
Inso, pratiti cu onda tebe, ako se nitko ne javi sa danasnjim danom.
A bornastra ce nakon nas napraviti test  :Wink:

----------


## Tinca18

Sos cestitam, beta savrsena!!!!
Svim ostalim betocekalicama sretno!!!!

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam cure.
To je svakodnevnica ovog foruma. Jedni se raduju,  drugi tuguju. Spaja nas ista zelja. Da svi docekamo svoje bebice.
Nadam se da će se Holideja javiti sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## Rominka

Odakle krenuti....
Sos, posebno me veseli tvoja beta ❤️ Dugo se pratimo u mukama i bas me razveseli uspjeh "stare" suborke!! 
Little ivy, to vrijedi i zatebe, zato u krpe i ubaci u rikverc. Laganini i easy!
whisper i ti si radsturila  :Smile:  bravo!
Maritas sve sam ti vec rekla ❤️
Bornastra drzim fige da ziheraski nastup ima happy end.

negativnima saljem snage i volje. Sto nas ne ubije definitivno nas ojaca ❤️

----------


## maritas

Jutro  :Smile: 
Rominka svija mi je jako najnovija rijec koju imas u potpisu  :Smile: 
Mene vec hvataju strahovi. Jucer smo taksijem prosli preko dijela ceste koji nije asfaltiran nego su one stare grbave kocke. Blizu trga franc republike.  Kolko je to opasno? To je bilo jako brzo nakon transfera. Cca1.5h.
Cijelu noc se budila od straha da je to opasno bilo

----------


## Sybila

> Jutro 
> Rominka svija mi je jako najnovija rijec koju imas u potpisu 
> Mene vec hvataju strahovi. Jucer smo taksijem prosli preko dijela ceste koji nije asfaltiran nego su one stare grbave kocke. Blizu trga franc republike.  Kolko je to opasno? To je bilo jako brzo nakon transfera. Cca1.5h.
> Cijelu noc se budila od straha da je to opasno bilo


Ne brini  :Smile:  i ja sam se tuda vozila s transfera. Nekad malo znamo biti prezastitnicke, zamisli koliko trudnih zena, koje znaju i ne znaju da su trudne, svakodnevno tuda prodje  :Smile: 
Cestitke pozitivkama i puno srece curkama koje cekaju  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Sybilla hvala  :Smile: 
Taksist je stvarno pazio, cim smo sjeli u auto mu rekla da bi trebala sporiju voznju, al na te kocke nitko nije racunao.
Uff, imam tako dobar predosjecaj (uz svu paniku a i glavobolju). Nadam se da se necu razocarati.

----------


## Munkica

Maritas, nemoj se brinuti. Znam da smo sve mi (bile) u strahu, ali meni je dulje trajala prezentacija biologa i priprema za transfer od samog transfera. Pitam dr. nakon što je izvadila kateter i to je to? Ima li nekih posebnih uputa? Kaže ne, radite sve što radite inače. Ako se bavite sportom, vježbajte. Odite na finu večeru. Uživajte. 
Stres i neispavanost su sigurno škodljiviji od vožnje po kockicama  :Smile: 
Rekli su mi da nema dokaza da strogo mirovanje pospješuje implantaciju. Naravno, ako se do sada nisi ničime bavila, nećeš nakon transfera odtrčati u teretanu  :Smile:  

Ja sam 3 tjedna nakon transfera prošla 32 km Premužićeve staze i mrvulja raste u meni već 15 tjedana. 
Nemoj se brinuti. Kockice sigurno nisu naškodile  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Ako se primi, ici ce tata na takve stazu. Za sve sto me pita u vezi planinarenja je odgovor: da sve ovisi kako ce se uklopiti u raspored o pravljenju bebe.
Nisam previse aktivna, pa cu i sada usporiti. Inace sam isla biciklom na posao, a kako zadnjih mjesec dana imam ustupljen parking blizu posla (dok je svekru auto na popravku) i to se ulijenila. Ipak mislim da cu u zustre setnje, kad se potvrdi srceko (zivim za taj dan)

----------


## aska

Maritas,ne brini.Ja sam 10 min nakon transfera vec se ustala i isla mokriti i onda lezala jos 20 min i pravac u soping.Zatim jos oko 2 sata voznje kuci.Kasnije sam lagano setala i ponasala se kao inace osim sto nisam dizala teret nikakav,trcala i sl.Takve su bile upute i od embriologinje.Mada je najbolje rekla ono s cim se slazem da radimo svi onako kako smatramo sami da je najbolje ne toliko da ce to utjecati na ishod vec da same sebi ako ne uspije ne prebacujemo i da nas ne pece savjest.Zato ne brini i uzivaj s mrvicama  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Tonkica i Tinca zao mi je, glavu gore i naprijed, samo moj potpis pogledajte.
Sos i whisper cestitam na betama, bravissimme.
Čekalicama beta sretnooo

----------


## little ivy

maritas...nisu kockice strašne,ne brini.
osobno sam odležala na klinici,otišli na ručak pa u sobu malo odmorit...i onda sam shvatila da je isto šetala po obližnjem shopping centru ili pošla u centar pa smo sjeli na metro i u centar u skitnju. i ostale dane do bete stalno neka lagana skitnja. bit ce to dobro.... mi se stvarno svega plašimo,šta ćemo kad smo takve i tu nam ustvari nema pomoći ali moramo probat urazumit jedna drugu. lijepo piše: raditi sve svakodnevne aktivnosti normalno.
sretno....

----------


## holideja

Drage sve, pratim vas cijelo vrijeme i svako malo provjeravam forum da vidim jel se javjate sa svojim betama i plusićima, ali bila sam malo u komi  da pišem. Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama, Tonkice i Tinca, žao mi je, držim fige za idući puta!! :fige: 
Nakon što sam četiri dana provela u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije , isplakala se i već se pripremila i na loše vijesti- kod mene obrat situacije. Beta raste i lijepo se dupla, na uzv se (5+4 tt) vidi gestacijska vrećica od 6mm. Ne vidi se ništa još u njoj  ali dr (ovaj puta me na uzv  gledala moja dr.) kaže da je to ok za ovaj stadij trudnoće, da se ni ne mora vijdeti još. Jajnik i dalje jako povećan i puno slobodne tekućine..Kod kuće sam i moram strogo mirovati, nadam se da će se ta tekućina uskoro povući.  :Rolling Eyes:  koja igra živaca je ovo....nakon ovog iskustva sam definitvno odlučila misliti pozitivno, barem probati manje paničariti, manje googlati na forumima veličine gestacijskih vrećica po tjednima ,kad se kome vidjelo šta na uzv i sl.  :Embarassed:

----------


## maritas

Holideja, super  :Smile: 
Guglajuci ja sam dosla do zakljucka da je idealni dan za ultrazvuk 6+3, to ti je tako brzo. Prije nego sto bi ja trebala raditi test.
Ja otpratila tateka na bus za kuci, sad cu dva dana setati po zg.
Veceras vodim “djecu“ u kazaliste. Na 100m mi pjeske pa steta ne iskoristiti.
Vecera ce nam biti zeleni smuti, a sad jedemo maline s standa. Na recepciju uvalila dida božu ciklu.  Al sam popila dekaf kofi, da ne bi bilo sve zdravo

----------


## maritas

Bornastra, ima sto novo? Danas ti je sigurno vec prosao 28dc.
Inso imas kakvih simptoma?
Meni cicke mekane, tako da sumnjam da ce nesto biti (u biokemijskoj su bile tvrde). Jos sam se nadala do jutros da ce se pokrenuti nesto, ali ipak nista.

----------


## little ivy

nemoj tako maritas....ja nikada nisam imala nikakvih simptoma....ne mora to nista znacit
kad se vadi beta?
sretno svima

----------


## maritas

A znam da ne bi smijela, ali isto tako ispuhana sam bila u fetu kad nije bilo nista.
Hvala na utjesi, tako je lijepo kad dobijem snage od vas. Bas sam mislila guglati da li su cicke uvijek znak, ali se javila vama za malo utjehe i dobila je  :Smile: 
Vadim betu tek za 11dana, a za tjedan mi je ocekivana menstruacija.

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, nemoj se opterecivati mogucim simptomima jer i kad ih nema moze biti dobro. Ides li raditi ili? 

Litlle ivy, sinoc sam skuzila da su tebi ovi zimski mjeseci uspjesni, zar ne  :Smile:  prosli put je bio kraj prosinca, sijecanj, jel
 da? 

Holidej! Imas tu crtu strpljenja u sebi, samo polako, dan za danom ❤️

----------


## maritas

U ponedjeljak idem raditi. Bar se nadam da necu ranije. Jucer sam nesto uspjela rjesiti mailom. Nadam se da je to jedina frka ovaj tjedan.
Idem pod tuš i malo prosetati prije busa za kuci.
Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Maritas, nemam nikakvih simptoma, a i mislim da je još rano za prave simptome jer mi je danas tek 4dnt. 
Cicke su pune i bolne, ali bolne su još od prije transfera, čini mi se od štoperice al ne znam točno.
Sinoć me bolio trbuh nisko, par sati, nikako se nisam mogla namjestit, sad ništa ne boli. I to ti je to
Ni ja ne radim, počinjem od ponedjeljka, privatnik sam pa sam tako namjestila iako znam da nije potrebno jer radim uredski posao

----------


## maritas

Pa imas konkretne simptome  :Smile:  Otisla je stoperica iz tijela davno.
Ja sam tabula rasa. Sad bi najradje isla vozit biciklu po sumi. 
Drzim figee  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Drage moje,

Evo i mene s nalazom bete 10dnt... 117,2  :Smile: 
Srce će od sreće puknuti!

Ponavljam za 2, pa opet za 4 dana...

----------


## Inso

Super Bornastra!

----------


## Inso

Bornastra jesi ti imala kakvih simptoma prije bete?

----------


## bornastra

Hvala  :Smile: 
Radila sam betu dosta rano jer sam imala blagi hiper. Srećom, dobro se osjećam  :Smile: 

Hmm, simptomi... 1 i 4 dnt bolovi u leđima, baš onako kao menstrualni, a 4 dnt se nisam nikako mogla namjestiti da zaspem od tih bolova...
Kada je prošao dan kada sam trebala dobiti M bez ikakvog smeđeg iscjetka (prošlu stimulaciju baš na taj dan mi je krenuo) baš sam bila sretna  :Smile: 
Makar, niti to ne mora ništa značiti.
I zadnja dva dana možda mrvicu osjećam cike- nisu bolne, ali onak- osjećam ih.
Stvarno nikakve posebne simptome nisam opazila...

----------


## maritas

Predivno  :Smile: 
Cestitammmmmmm

----------


## sarasvati

Bornastra, lijepe vijesti!!!!

----------


## Rominka

Bornatra, sad samo hrabro naprijed! ❤️

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam drage moje ❤️

----------


## tonkica

Bornastra čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Bornastar čestitam, ~~~ da se beta uredno dupla

----------


## bornastra

Hvala tonkica, hvala darmar...  :Smile: 

To nam i je cilj sada, da se lijepo i pravilno dupla  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, bornastra  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

Bornastra....super vijest! Čestitke!

je je Rominka,prije 4 godine smo išli na advent u prag a ovaj put malo uranili. 
trenutro odmaram po cijele dane i to me izluđuje,taman sam se lijepo bila vratila na posao prosli tjedan i brže su onda prolazili dani. sada sama doma po cijeli dan,cura ode u vrtić pa dok je vrate navečer ja luda. u ponedjeljak na kontrolu. sada je sve mirno. i znaci sada već....22dnt i simptomi nula bodova. ponekad neko žiganje u donjem dijelu stomka. cice miruju. prema tome...simptomi...nista ne znace. 
glavu gore cure i samo pozitivno!  :Kiss:   :fige:

----------


## maritas

Evo nesto osjetim u trbuhu. Dosla doma nakon 4h tandrkanja u busu (iako je trebao biti brz sisli s autoputa zbog zabrane prometa). Cak me i cicke bolile kad smo poskakivali, ali vise ne. Nadam se da nije nitko primjetio kako ih pipam da vidim dal su otvrdnule (nisu).
Drugi čet vadim dakle ja betu (1tjedan iza bornastre sam)

----------


## sos15

Bornastra, čestitam! Prelijepe vijesti!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Bornastra i sos čestitke  :Smile:  bas lijepe vijesti!

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam od srca drage moje ❤️

Maritas, Inso... držimo fige!

----------


## maritas

Jutro!
Kad ste vi počele voziti auto nakon transfera? Radi se o ukupno 10km za sad.
Jednom sam odmah i to je bio najneuspjesniji postupak

----------


## Munkica

Odmah nakon transfera.

----------


## little ivy

10km nije duga vožnja samo se nemoj nervirat na druge vozače kao ja 
inače imam 10ak km do grada/posla/vrtića...vozila sam cijelo vrijeme do ovog obaveznog mirovanja

----------


## maritas

ja sam ona na koju se ljute drugi  :Smile: , ja sve puštam i spora sam ko puž. 
druga varijanta mi je da me tata vozi, a to je tek stres.
ok. idem sutra sama. dilema rjesena

----------


## LaraLana

Cestitke na pozitivnim betama  :Smile:  
Tuzilicama veliki zagrljaj i puno pozitivne energije za novi pokusaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam i u prvom i u drugom dobitnom postupku vozila i auto a i biciklo. Nisam mirovala niti sekunde osim samo taj dan kad je bio transfer. Drugi dan sam odmah isla doma avionom. Jedino malu nisam dizala, M.je vec velika cura i moze joj se objasniti,  al sam se normalno saginjala i cucala da joj mogu obuci cipele.
Cak su mnoge cure tu pisale da pregibanje nije dobro al kod mene to nije bio slucaj.
Imala sam jedan neuspjesan fet i tad sam se bas malo vise pazila pa sam iz tog razloga rekla da sad ovaj put ne.
Slucajnos ili ne nemam pojma.

Po meni nema pravila.....ako je embrij dobar opstat ce i doci ce do implantacije pa da ne znam sto radimo.
Sretno cure ❤

----------


## maritas

Pretpostavljam da je tako, ali ovaj put sam odlucila, umjesto da ja mozgam (i sama sebe poslije grizem), da pitam kad me nesto muci da vas pitam jer sam sama sebi najveci neprijatelj kad me nesto muci. Vec ste me vise puta smirile da vam bar kavu dugujem  :Wink: 
Šaljem puse svima  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

Evo da i tu napišem svoj jučerašnji panični napadaj. Jučer 9 dnt,  dopodne sve ok , na poslu standardna gužva. Kad ono dođem ja s posla, a na ulošku roza krvava mrlja. Dakle ne znam kako vi ali mene odmah zašarafilo. Prva pomisao je bila da sam dobila vješticu. Dobro da se nisam rasplakala.To mi je dakle bio 29 dan ciklusa. Inače ciklusi dulji, 31 dan i do sad nisam nikad dobila vješticu prije nego sam prestala sa terapijom. A onda mi je kroz glavu prošlo da bi se od 7-9 dnt moglo pojaviti implatacijsko krvarenje. Tako da sam odmah u ležeći položaj, malo mirnija.
Do navečer je totalno prestalo i jutros samo neka mala smeđkasta mrljica. Nemam  ostalih simptoma osim umora i nekog laganog grčenja oko pupka. Dakle danas 10 dnt i nemam pojma kako ću izdržati do četvrtka i do bete. Možda u ponedjeljak napravim test... ne znam, nisam pametna... ne usudim se previše nadati... i tko zna od čega to krvarenje...

----------


## little ivy

maritas samo pitaj ako te to olakšava i opušta...samo naprijed.

elvi ja sam umrla 18dnt kad sam prokrvarila,na ulošku baš crveno,mislila evo je,legla mirovala,pa nisam imala mira i posla u bolnicu na uzv,doktor vidio mjehurić u maternici,vjerojatno hematom mali. sada sam doma,mirovanje pa ne idem ni radit....malo puno mi fali svakodnevnog gibanja....upravo sam prigala palačinke jer sam gladna....užas otići ću preko 1oo kila hahaha

laganini cure....opustimo se koliko možemo,ako ima bit bit će ma što god mi radile ili mirovale ili jurile. nema pravila.

----------


## maritas

Ako je to bilo jucer, mozes i sutra napraviti test. 
A pogotovo jer danas ne curis, nemoj se previse brinuti.
Mora curenja su počela 5—7 dnt, tak da znam sto govorim  :Wink:  . Ako stane, nije menzis. Meni nije nikad stalo (osim na pola sata).

----------


## sos15

Da se i ja prikljucim, nadam se da se admini neće ljutiti. Ja sam prije i poslije transfera sve samo ne odmarala. Izmedju punkcije i transfera sam imala važan sastanak i morala preputovati preko 1100 km u 24 sata da bi opet stigla na transfer. Nakon transfera šetala i sledeci dan krenula opet na put.
Svaki dan vozim. U stanu se renovira, osim na poslu  nisam sjedala. Moram priznati da je muž prao prozore i nosio teret. Ali ja sam pomogla čak i oko struganje ljepila sa podova jer smo sve mjenjali.
I na kraju uspjeh, samo da tako i ostane.

----------


## maritas

Zasto bi se ljutili? Meni su takvi postovi melem na ranu.
Nije da ja skroz mirujem. Cak sam sad nesto fizicki pomogla. Trebala sam samo gurnuti, ali instiktivno i digla. Al to je on kriv jer mi je dao blizu. Lijepo sam rekla da ide zvat mog tatu. Svaki dan si ja nadem nesto oko čega ću se gristi kasnije.
Jedino danas nisam isla van jer su asfaltirali u okolici i bas se osjetio bitumen.

Sretno sos  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Bornastra, kolka je beta danas?
Mene tu i tamo nesto zaskaklja (moze biti i od utrica), ali nikako da osjetim neku bol. A tako bi da me nesto zaboli  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

Ja isto zelim da me boli l, a onda kad stvarno zaboli malo me i panika uhvati jer ne znam sto se dogada ni jel to dobar znak ili nije... cudne smo mi biljke
Nego, ja ne znam kad bi betu vadila, mislim da cu dosta rano jer ce meni uvesti heparin od pozitivne bete, pa bih voljela to sto prije znati

----------


## maritas

> Ja isto zelim da me boli l, a onda kad stvarno zaboli malo me i panika uhvati jer ne znam sto se dogada ni jel to dobar znak ili nije... cudne smo mi biljke
> Nego, ja ne znam kad bi betu vadila, mislim da cu dosta rano jer ce meni uvesti heparin od pozitivne bete, pa bih voljela to sto prije znati


ti si 6 dana nakon bornastre, dakle u srijedu ako zelis betu oko 120, četvrtak ako želiš preko 150.
ja ne bi duže čekala, da stignes do petka dobiti heparin.
mene nista ne boli, tebe bar malo :D
obavezno javljaj, ja cu poslije tebe. ovaj put sam totalna kukavica. veceras/sutra mi je ključno da ne počne krvarenje. zabranila decku i da ide na pivu i planinarati. ima da strepi sa mnom :D

----------


## bornastra

Beta danas 349,3  :Smile: 
Još ponovimo u ponedjeljak i dogovaramo za dalje...

Cureee, držim vam najveeećee figeee!!
Inso, ja sam prvu betu vadila 10dnt...

----------


## Inso

Odlično se dupla!
Meni bi 10 dnt bio u srijedu, a mislim da ću izvadit u utorak pa opet u četvrtak,  ako bude pozitivna, da vidim jel se pravilno dupla, jer moj dr radi ambulantno u četvrtak pa da mu imam s čim doći.
Kad su blastice u pitanju, mislim da je 9dnt sasvim ok, jer to je 14. dan od ovulacije (aspiracije) odnosno dan kad bih u normalnom ciklusu dobila menstruaciju i tada bi već i kućni testovi trebali biti pouzdani

----------


## maritas

Ok ti je to raspored.
Mozda te posalje još treci put kao bornastru, ali svo zlo u tome. Glavnp da ti da cim prije heparin, pa makar i jednu kutiju, ili na placanje. Koje mutacije imas?
Ti bi teoretski i sutra mogla napraviti test (neki bolji), sutra ti je vjerojatno beta oko 30, u utorak 75, u cetvrtak 150.
Neces raditi test? Direktno ćes betu?
Bornastra sretno i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Bornastra super. Samo nek se nastavi duplati.

----------


## LaraLana

Bete se toliko razlikuju da je uopce suludo ovako predvidjati betu na koji dan. Netko ce na 13 dan blastice vec imati oko 900 betu a netko oko 400,500 pa tako da se ne treba uopce tim voditi a niti opterecivati.

Na stranici ispred je netko vec na 11 dan imao betu od 500 i nesto.
Nema nista vjerojatno na koji dan.....
Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci na 12 dan al dvodnevnog embrija imala vec betu 139 a netko tek na taj dan ima oko 50-70 i sve bude u redu hvala bogu.
Sve ovisi kad ce se dogoditi implantacija i netko je vec davno pisao da je kod icsi oplodnje pocetna beta manja vec kod klasicnog ivf.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Evo ovdje je statistika i ima jako lijepih primjera pa procijenite same  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

> Ok ti je to raspored.
> Mozda te posalje još treci put kao bornastru, ali svo zlo u tome. Glavnp da ti da cim prije heparin, pa makar i jednu kutiju, ili na placanje. Koje mutacije imas?
> Ti bi teoretski i sutra mogla napraviti test (neki bolji), sutra ti je vjerojatno beta oko 30, u utorak 75, u cetvrtak 150.
> Neces raditi test? Direktno ćes betu?
> Bornastra sretno i dalje


Imam pai 4g/4g i ace DD homozigot, ostalo je uredno. Ali imam i jednu biokemijsku i jedan spontani iza sebe, pa vjerojatno vise opreza radi uvodimo taj heparin.
Jutros sam pisnula jedan test, i ne mogu rec ni da je pozitivan ni da je negativan, znaci vidjela se sjena sjene druge crtice, tek toliko da se vidi gdje bi trebala biti crtica.
Mislim da cu u utorak prvu betu izvadit.

----------


## Inso

LaraLana slazem se, bete u velikim rasponima su normalne

----------


## laura33

> Bete se toliko razlikuju da je uopce suludo ovako predvidjati betu na koji dan. Netko ce na 13 dan blastice vec imati oko 900 betu a netko oko 400,500 pa tako da se ne treba uopce tim voditi a niti opterecivati.
> 
> Na stranici ispred je netko vec na 11 dan imao betu od 500 i nesto.
> Nema nista vjerojatno na koji dan.....
> Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci na 12 dan al dvodnevnog embrija imala vec betu 139 a netko tek na taj dan ima oko 50-70 i sve bude u redu hvala bogu.
> Sve ovisi kad ce se dogoditi implantacija i netko je vec davno pisao da je kod icsi oplodnje pocetna beta manja vec kod klasicnog ivf.


Potpisujem ovo!  :Smile: 

Slucajno sam skicnula temu i vidim da pricate o betama pa da podijelim svoje iskustvo.
Prosla izgubljena trudnoca... uredne bete, unutar prosjeka, uredno se duplale i missed na kraju.
A ova trudnoca beta na 9 dnt samo 20, druga 34....gotovo smo otpisali sve, ali nakon tog se nastavila i vise nego uredno duplati i eto nas pred porod.

Uglavnom vrijednosti bete su vrlo individualne i ne treba se usporedjivat s drugima ili bit opterecen brojkama dok god on raste i lijepo se dupla.

Cestitke svim novim trudnicama i sretno i skolski do kraja.

----------


## Inesz

Odlicna stranica o rasponu vrijednost bhcg-a prema danima nakon oplodnje.

http://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

----------


## maritas

Dosta sam citala o vrijednostima beta i više manje mislim da sam pogodila srednje vrijednosti za jedan implatirani embrij. Naravno da ima drukcijih vrijednosti jer nismo svi isti, kao i kolicina hormona koju izlucujemo. Nadam se da je bar inso shvatila bit posta (da se ne prestrasi preniske bete). Njena danasnja sjena na neki nacin povrduje moje zakljucke, ali to je sad najmanje bitno.
Inso, zelim ti od srca sutra jacu crticu i prelijepu betu prekosutra  :Smile: 
P.s. ja sam jutros lezala u krevetu i 15 min trpjela pišanje razmišljajuci o testu i ipak odustala od testa. Još danas cu se praviti da sam trudna

----------


## LaraLana

> Potpisujem ovo! 
> 
> Slucajno sam skicnula temu i vidim da pricate o betama pa da podijelim svoje iskustvo.
> Prosla izgubljena trudnoca... uredne bete, unutar prosjeka, uredno se duplale i missed na kraju.
> A ova trudnoca beta na 9 dnt samo 20, druga 34....gotovo smo otpisali sve, ali nakon tog se nastavila i vise nego uredno duplati i eto nas pred porod.
> 
> Uglavnom vrijednosti bete su vrlo individualne i ne treba se usporedjivat s drugima ili bit opterecen brojkama dok god on raste i lijepo se dupla.
> 
> Cestitke svim novim trudnicama i sretno i skolski do kraja.


Laura drago mi je da je sve dobro zavrsilo i da ces uskoro mirisati svoj smotuljak ❤
Sa koliko tocno se srceko culo?

----------


## LaraLana

> Imam pai 4g/4g i ace DD homozigot, ostalo je uredno. Ali imam i jednu biokemijsku i jedan spontani iza sebe, pa vjerojatno vise opreza radi uvodimo taj heparin.
> Jutros sam pisnula jedan test, i ne mogu rec ni da je pozitivan ni da je negativan, znaci vidjela se sjena sjene druge crtice, tek toliko da se vidi gdje bi trebala biti crtica.
> Mislim da cu u utorak prvu betu izvadit.


Inoso koliko stanicni embrij je tebi vracen i koji dan?
Ja sam u prvoj t vadila betu na 12 dnt a sada sam namjerno vadila tek 15 dnt i iznosila je 399 bas iz tog razloga da vidim kolika bi bila na tih 14 ili 15 dnt sto doktori vecinom i traze. Niti u jednoj trudnoci nisam vise ponavljala. Rekli da ne treba. U obe t sam isla na prvi uzv 21 dnt. Nista nemoj predvidjati......slusaj onako kako ti savjetuju. Ja sam uzimala aspirin u trudnoci i prekinula kad mi je dr rekao. Do 12 tt punih.

----------


## Inso

Kod mene je vracena blastica 5. dan.
Danas mi je 7dnt

----------


## LaraLana

> Kod mene je vracena blastica 5. dan.
> Danas mi je 7dnt


Ok. Ja bi betu vadila u srijedu na 10 dnt ( i nemam pojma kolika bi ti mozda trebala biti) al znam da sam davno jednom nasla jedan clanak na stranom forumu i ne mogu se sada sjetiti niti ga naci da preporucuju da se beta vadi na parne dane od transfera....lijepo je i pisalo radi cega.
Ja sad iz puno razloga nisam uspjela izvaditi na 14 dan....inace bi vadila na 14 a ne na 15 dnt.

----------


## Inso

I ja bi rado u srijedu, ali ne znam da li mi je bolje doci doktoru sa 2 bete ili sa jednom, a on mi radi u cetvrtak. Tako da se jos mislim sto cu

----------


## LaraLana

> I ja bi rado u srijedu, ali ne znam da li mi je bolje doci doktoru sa 2 bete ili sa jednom, a on mi radi u cetvrtak. Tako da se jos mislim sto cu


Napravi onako kako ti mislis da trebas i kako ti zelis i osjecas. Ja sam isto betu vadila kad sam ja htjela i nitko me nije grdio radi toga. U mojoj klinici se beta tek vadi 16 dnt.....tako traze. Neke cure uvode heparin od otkucaja.
Nisam upratila dal pijes aspirin sada?

----------


## Inso

Ne pijem andol

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne pijem andol


Onda do cetvrtka izvadi betu i s nalazom kod dr. Samo opusteno i smireno jer nema razloga panici. Ako beta bude pozitivna u cetvrtak ces vec poceti s heparinom.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## elvi

I tuga golema... 12 dpt test negativan. Izvadit ću betu u četvrtak ali sve lađe potonule i ne nadamo se ničemu. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> I tuga golema... 12 dpt test negativan. Izvadit ću betu u četvrtak ali sve lađe potonule i ne nadamo se ničemu. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk


Elvi zao mi je :Sad: 
Jel kod tebe isto blastica?

----------


## elvi

Da, ostao nam jedan smrzlić od zadnje punkcije. 


Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

Inso poslala sam ti pp.

----------


## maritas

Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Zao mi je Elvi, ali pričekaj betu.

----------


## laura33

> Laura drago mi je da je sve dobro zavrsilo i da ces uskoro mirisati svoj smotuljak ❤
> Sa koliko tocno se srceko culo?


Hvala. ❤️
Culi smo srceko tek na 6+6.
Odnosno na kontroli prije toga sa 5+6 nije bilo jos otkucaja pa me dr bio narucio za tjedan dana.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala. ❤️
> Culi smo srceko tek na 6+6.
> Odnosno na kontroli prije toga sa 5+6 nije bilo jos otkucaja pa me dr bio narucio za tjedan dana.


Ma super, zapravo savrseno  :Smile:  
Kod mene tocno na 6tt ❤

----------


## Rominka

Elvi, zao mi je ❤️

----------


## little ivy

Elvi,žao mi je...

----------


## elvi

Ma preživjeti ćemo. Odplakali. Sva sreća da je nedjelja. Da se sredim u glavi. Jer nemam pojma kako preživim inače ovakve vijesti kad je radni dan. 
Sad definitivno pauza. Nedostatak love nas tjera na to.
Sutra idem po uputnicu za betu i odradit ću je u utorak jer čemu čekati četvrtak...
Mislim da bi da je nešto bilo test bi potvrdio 12 dpt. Inače mi danas i vještica trebala početi. 

Poslano sa mog T04 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inso

Drži se Elvi, samo hrabro naprijed!

Kod mene jutros opet blijeda druga crta, malkice jasnija nego jučer.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drži se Elvi, samo hrabro naprijed!
> 
> Kod mene jutros opet blijeda druga crta, malkice jasnija nego jučer.


Bravo....to je to!
Ja cu cestitati ❤

----------


## maritas

> Drži se Elvi, samo hrabro naprijed!
> 
> Kod mene jutros opet blijeda druga crta, malkice jasnija nego jučer.


super  :Smile: 
ja se još nisam usudila pišati. ovo je prvi put da sam dosla do 7-og dana bez krvarenja. ali sad sam vidjela kapljicu krvi na toalet papiru. nemam pozitivan osjecaj. vratila se na posao, pa cu mozda koju minutu manje razmisljati.

----------


## Inso

LaraLana, ja ću zahvaliti iako obzirom na moju povijest daleko sam ja od čestitavanja.

Maritas, i ja sam od danas na poslu, iako su misli svugdje samo ne na poslu

----------


## Rominka

Maritas, dok je jedna kaplja i 7 dan, to ne mora nuzno biti lose. Ajde, radi tamo malo i zaokupiraj se kojecim. Vec da si prosla onaj kriticni dan je po meni puno. 

Inso, kad ti pada beta? Pusti sad testove, jer te jos vise stresiraju. Sad sacekaj betu ❤️

----------


## Inso

Danas mi je 8dnt. Još uvijek se dvoumim kada da vadim betu, jer od pozitivne bete će mi uvesti heparin, pa bih naravno željela da to bude što ranije. Moj doktor četvrtkom radi ambulantno. Tako da se dvoumim da li da izvadim sutra i u četvrtak pa mu dođem s dvije bete ili da izvadim u srijedu pa dođem s jednom betom... naravno to sve u slučaju da beta bude pozitivna  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

Rominka nekako mi je ovom turom bez stresa, čak me i vesele ti testovi ujutro  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Rominka nekako mi je ovom turom bez stresa, čak me i vesele ti testovi ujutro


Hahaha potpisujem! I mene su veselili  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

Nego mene brine nešto drugo. S jedne strane želim što prije uvesti taj heparin, a s druge strane se bojim da bi mi mogao nekako naštetiti. Kakva su vaša iskustva, može li on uopće biti štetan? Mi zapravo ne znamo zbog čega sam ja izgubila prijašnju trudnoću, pa tako ni ne znamo da li mi je heparin prijeko potreban, nego se uvodi više opreza radi.

Imam još jedno pitanje, kada ste imale odnose nakon transfera? Ja nikad nakon transfera nisam imala imala odnose sve do sljedećeg ciklusa. A moj doktor je nakon transfera rekao mom mužu da ne smijemo imati odnose sljedeća 2 dana, pa mi to nije bilo jasno. Osim što me odnosi ne privlače u tom periodu jer me strah, muče me i ustrogestani, i imam osjećaj da bi kontrakcije izazvane orgazmom mogle biti štetne. Jesam li u krivu?

----------


## LaraLana

Inso na ovo drugo pitanje za odnose ne znam odgovor, javit ce se vec netko.
Nisi li ti vec bila kod hematologa i dobila odobrenje za heparin ili sam te zamijenila s nekom od cura??
Ima tema heparinke bivse i sadasnje pa da se mozda jos tamo malo raspitas. Al da heparin ako nije potreban moze napraviti vise stete vec koristi ti je tocno i dobro razmisljas!

Ipak je najbolje da to odlucite zajedno kad budes kod dr.

----------


## Inso

Nisam bila kod hematologa, nego mi je moj mpo liječnik rekao da ću uzimati heparin od pozitivne bete s obzirom da sam pai 4G/4G homozigot

----------


## LaraLana

> Nisam bila kod hematologa, nego mi je moj mpo liječnik rekao da ću uzimati heparin od pozitivne bete s obzirom da sam pai 4G/4G homozigot


Mislila sam da ti je to hematolog rekao.
Mislim da bi se trebala i sa hematologom posavjetovati zbog homozigota.
Neke cure uzimaju aspirin do pred kraj trudnoce i kontroliraju ddimer a netko kao ja koristi aspirin do punih 12 tt.

----------


## maritas

Inso, i ja sam se bojala ovoga oko heparina, ali nigdje nisam procitala da je stetan. Doza od 2500 je terapijska. I vjerojatno placebo, ali nikad se ne zna koliko je pozitivan (mislim da je). U svom guglanju mene su najvise prestrasile recenice kao neobjasnjivi infarkt posteljice bez heparina.
Imam pai i mthfr mutacije.
Ako grijesim, neka me isprave.

----------


## whisper8

sos15, kad ides na ultrazvuk?

----------


## pozitiva

Pozdrav svima! Molila bih vas za pomoć malu. Danas sam radila betu, bila je 1.200, 14 dnt. Da li je to u redu ili nije? Doktor mi je rekao ponoviti nalaz za dva dana, a ja nikakvih simptoma nemam, pa me zanima da li svi moraju to ponavljati? Brine me da nešto nije u redu. Hvala na odgovorima.  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

inso lijepo je vidjeti i blijede crte...jedva cekam da vadis betu. bit ce to sve dobro
mislim da se ne bi bilo lose konzultirati s hematologom za heparin,sve trudnice koje znam i uzimlju ga su se stalno konzultirale s hematologom

meni danas lijepo.....uzv....6+1 i cuje se malo  :Heart:  jupiii jeee!

e da...isto mirovanje do daljnjeg

----------


## Inso

Čestitam Little ivy i čuvaj se!

----------


## sos15

Little ivy, čestitam na srculencu.
Ja sam u petak na uzv. Nadam se da će biti sve u redu.

----------


## LaraLana

Little ivy cestitam!!!
Inso jel ima kakvih novosti??

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima! Molila bih vas za pomoć malu. Danas sam radila betu, bila je 1.200, 14 dnt. Da li je to u redu ili nije? Doktor mi je rekao ponoviti nalaz za dva dana, a ja nikakvih simptoma nemam, pa me zanima da li svi moraju to ponavljati? Brine me da nešto nije u redu. Hvala na odgovorima.


Ja nisam ponavljala betu u svoje dvije trudnoce. Napravi onako kako dr kaze. Vecina cura ponavlja....dal se zbog toga brines sto ti je dr rekao da ponovis??? To je normalna procedura.
Lijepa beta na 14 dnt. Dal je vracena blastica ili???

----------


## Inso

LaraLana, nema ništa novo, betu ću vadit sutra. Test jutros opet pozitivan ali druga crta i dalje blijedunjava. U prošlom postupku sam isto imala blijedu crtu na 10dnt, a beta taj dan bila preko 120. Tako da mislim da ovi kinezi malo zezaju, odnosno bar se nadam

----------


## LaraLana

Inso tebi je danas 9 dnt jel tako?
Bit ce to sve ok. Ma ti kinezi nemaju pojma  :Wink:  
Sretno sutra!

----------


## nicky_111

Inso ak te kaj tješi moj je 9dnt (btea 130) blastice bio bljedunjav, 11dnt ajde nekakva crtica (beta 360) a tamna ko kontrolna tek negdje 14dnt. I evo me već 12tt  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Da, danas mi je 9dnt blastociste. Baš sam poslala mail doktoru da vidim da li ću ja sutra vadit betu pa mu doći u četvrtak ili će mi vaditi u četvrtak u bolnici, tako da čekam. Ovaj put mi čak nije bed ni čekati vađenje bete, da nije do heparina pričekala bih možda čak i onih 14 dana od transfera

----------


## Inso

Super nicky_111, priželjkujem isti scenarij  :Wink:

----------


## maritas

Meni poz test(ovi) i beta. Čekam slijedecu da se radujem. Krvarila sam i osjecam pritisak kad hodam. Nisam od rijeci jer sam u soku.
Bornastra kakva je treca beta?

----------


## Inso

> Meni poz test(ovi) i beta. Čekam slijedecu da se radujem. Krvarila sam i osjecam pritisak kad hodam. Nisam od rijeci jer sam u soku.
> Bornastra kakva je treca beta?


Maritas to je super!! Bravo! Ja sutra vadim. Kolika ti je beta danas?

----------


## Inso

Btw Maritas meni je već danima pritisak u trbuhu dok hodam, čak malo teže i sporije hodam i brže se uspušem, kao da nosim 100 kila oko struka. Tako mi je bilo i prošli put. Mislim da je to normalno. Za krvarenje nezz, jel ti prestalo?

----------


## bornastra

Elvi, drž se!

Pozitiva, normalna je procedura ponavljanja bete, ništa ne brini...  :Smile: 

Maritas, Inso... pa kakve su to lijepe vijesti...  :Smile:  bravo! Samo da tako i ostane- a ostati će, sigurna sam  :Smile: 

Nije bila treće bete, dr je rekao da je ova druga super i da nema potrebe... čekam prvi UZV  :Smile: 

Jel stalo krvarenje maritas? Kolika ti je beta?

----------


## sarasvati

Čitam vas i pratim, veselim se s plusićima, grlim premale bete. Nadala sam vam se pridružiti ovaj tjedan, ali danas su mi javili iz laboratorija da nije došlo do oplodnje.

----------


## Inso

A baš bzvz! Žao mi je Sarasvati! To je baš čudan i neočekivan scenarij.

----------


## little ivy

> Meni poz test(ovi) i beta. Čekam slijedecu da se radujem. Krvarila sam i osjecam pritisak kad hodam. Nisam od rijeci jer sam u soku.
> Bornastra kakva je treca beta?


to su lijeeeepe vijesti. i ja sam malo krvarila nakon bete pa mi je sada obavezno mirovanje. miruj i ti,cuvaj se.

sos sretno na UZV

pozitiva i meni je 14dnt beta bila 1500. to je super. nisam nikada ponavljala ali to je po meni dobra praksa.

Inso....sretno dalje.ceakmo te u cetvrtak 

sarasvati....iskreno mi je žao. nemam riječi.

----------


## sarasvati

Cure,  :grouphug: 

Inso, veselimo se četvrtku!

----------


## kameleon

> inso lijepo je vidjeti i blijede crte...jedva cekam da vadis betu. bit ce to sve dobro
> mislim da se ne bi bilo lose konzultirati s hematologom za heparin,sve trudnice koje znam i uzimlju ga su se stalno konzultirale s hematologom
> 
> meni danas lijepo.....uzv....6+1 i cuje se malo  jupiii jeee!
> 
> e da...isto mirovanje do daljnjeg


čestitam na srculencu!!prekrasno  :Very Happy: 
čestitam i svima ostalima na lijepim betama!!
big hug svima koji to još nisu dočekali i
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke iduće postupke..

----------


## Inso

Sutra ja vadim betu

----------


## Inso

Kod mene jutros tuga... Baš sinoć govorim mužu kako me sve manje boli, i stomak i grudi, i kako više ne osjećam ono zatezanje kao do sad. I jutros na dnevnom ulošku utrogestani pomiješani sa svjetlosmeđim iscjetkom  :Shock:  Jedina nada mi još ostaje u tome što je test svako jutro sve tamniji, ali bojim se biokemijske.
Vadila sam krv, nalaz će biti do podne

----------


## Vrci

Inso drzi se. Ja sam imala 5tj krvarenja (bas crvene krvi) od dana nakon plusa. I to od svaka 2-3 dana do svakog. Bila sam pesimisticna,al ipak je ispalo ok. Ne mora nuzno biti los znak

Drzim fige za betu

----------


## Inso

Da, znam sve, al baš me nekako rastužilo to. Nezz jel to stvarno na psihičkoj bazi, al od jutros ja osjećam i menstrualne bolove, ono kao kad trebam dobit. A najgore od svega je što mi jedna beta neće puno reći. Budući da je test pozitivan očekujem da će i beta biti, ali da li ona raste ili pada saznat ću tek u petak, to me najviše muči

----------


## bornastra

Inso, drži se... ~~~~~~~~
cure ti dobro kažu, ne mora značiti ništa loše... i ja znam za puno slučajve gdje su cure tako krvarile, pa je nakraju bilo i više nego super...  :Smile: 
Držim fige za betu  :Smile: 
A naša psiha... ona je u mogućnosti baš sve!

----------


## Optimist

Inso, sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, znam sve, al baš me nekako rastužilo to. Nezz jel to stvarno na psihičkoj bazi, al od jutros ja osjećam i menstrualne bolove, ono kao kad trebam dobit. A najgore od svega je što mi jedna beta neće puno reći. Budući da je test pozitivan očekujem da će i beta biti, ali da li ona raste ili pada saznat ću tek u petak, to me najviše muči


Inso meni je nekako logicno da ako ti testovi tamne iz dana u dan da i beta raste. Nemoj odmah na najgori moguci scenarij misliti. To svijetlosmedje nije nista kakva su krvarenja cure imale i pisale su tu pa na kraju hvala bogu sve ok i cak na kraju nisu ni znale od kud to krvarenje dolazi.

Ako ce ti biti lakse ja sam imala menstrualne bolove dugo, skoro do 12 tt i u obe trudnoce sam imala to svijetlosmedje na ulosku nakon pozitivne bete u biti dok sam cekala prvi uzv na 21 dnt. Predpostavljamo da je to zaostala krv, zapravo par kapljica pomjesane sa utrogestanom od implantacije ili cak moze biti malo ostecenje sluznice od transfera.

----------


## Inso

U nadi je spas  :fige:

----------


## Tulipan37

Inso, javi betu cim saznas. Mislim na tebe.

----------


## Inso

Evo drage moje, stigao nalaz, beta je 360! Predivno je to vidjeti, ali ipak sam oprezna, čekam petak da vidim što će biti

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam!!! Sretno dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Čestitam, Inso! 

Pokušaj ne brinuti se. Teško je razlikovati grčeve uzrokovane stimulacijom od menstrualnih. Imaš jako lijepu betu. Sretno!

----------


## bornastra

Inso, čestitke  :Smile: 

Hrabro do prvog pregleda...!!

----------


## Tulipan37

Inso cestitam! Drzim fige za petak i duplanje. Lijep dar si dobila u cizmicu

----------


## Inso

Hvala svima! Sad čekamo petak...

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo drage moje, stigao nalaz, beta je 360! Predivno je to vidjeti, ali ipak sam oprezna, čekam petak da vidim što će biti


Ja sam davno vec cestitala  :Wink:  
Sada cu samo dodati da je prekokrasna beta  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Cestitam inso  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce brzo prestati krvarenje. Meni rekao doktor da se to beba namijesta. Meni krene pa stane, pa opet. I nema veze sa mojim kretanjem. Prvo sam mislila da sam u pon previse hodala, ali sad se javlja i kad lezim. Po noci i rano jutro sam bila bez, sad opet krenulo. Nije jako, ali nije ni ugodno.

----------


## aska

Cestitam cure  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

Inso čestitke od srca,bit ce to dobro i u petak....opusti se
maritas nadam se da ce se sve to smirit i idemo dalje laganini iz dana u dan u jednu školsku trudnoću

mene drage moje od jučer baš boli dole,posebno kad sjedim. pritisak nekako naprijed,ne znam sto je. doktor mi rekao da je mozda mjehur ili se širi maternica (već?). danas je bila nesto manja bol i bilo je ok a sada me opet malo više pritišće. nemam pojma sto mi je radit. sutra cu opet zvat doktora. mozda sam se stvarno nahladila,bol je vise prema naprijed najvise na pritisak. kad se obrišem nekad bude mrvicu smeđkaste sluzi,ono bas mrvicu. sada vec pomalo ludim svako malo neki vrag u mene.
uglavnom mirujem koliko mogu i koliko mi drugi uspiju pomoc.

----------


## maritas

Ivy, idi provjeriti mjehur. Iako vjerujem da se to beba namjesta. Meni vec sad mucnine i bolovi kad hodam. 
Negdje sam citala,da postoje neke trakice za urin? Zna netko nesto pouzdano o tome? Negdje sam procitala da mogu biti ok i neke trakice za akvarij. Ja sam sklona upalama pa da budem sigurna. Meni ginekologija na 500m. Jadni oni ako im krenem dolaziti  :Wink: 
Bila sad na injekciji  Više mi curi kad lezim, nego kad hodam. Nadam se da smo gotovi sa krvi za danas. 
P.s. stala kupit voce i mislila pitat covjeka sa standa da mi odnese u auto. Naravno da je naletila kolegica s posla. Pa sam kupila 3 banane.

----------


## little ivy

a ne znam je li mjehur ili nije ali nije ugodno. ne mogu bas sjedat,tj ako se nagnem prema naprijed dok sjedim boli. sve je dobro dok nista ne curi ja sebe tjesim. imam uputnicu za vadit krv i urin od kontrole pa mislim da cu sutra poci to ujutro odradit da me muz odvede pa da imam nalaz barem urina. a jos starija curka bolesna pa nije u vrticu i onda je tesko mirovat....ah...

svi pozitiva i nadamo se najboljem sa sve nas ovdje

----------


## maritas

To sam ja bas mislila. Sto bi radila, da se ponovi ovako, a da imam malo dijete.
Ja sam sad na relaciji kauc—wc, decko pere sudje kad dodje, mama mi kuha, a kucu mi je pocistila jedna zena prije postupka. Bili gosti neki dan. Mala je htjela jesti kikiriki koji se čisti, nisam joj dala.
Bit ce sve ok  :Smile: , ali pitaj pomoc

----------


## little ivy

da mi nema mame izludila bi. danas sve laganini odradila. steta jedino sto ne zivimo blize jedna drugoj a ona ne vozi ali sto je tu je,snalazi se. samo neko ova naša cura ozdravi pa da drugi tjedan opet ode u vrtic,lakse je onda mirovat. ovo od pondjeljka otkad je doma nije mirovanje a i nju 2 put vozila pedijatru. sada kasalj  i febrica i naravno i mene krenulo grebat grlo.... a ova bol mi stvarno izgleda da je na kraju mjehur....nadam se

----------


## Inso

Drž’te se vas dvi! Kad već imaš uputnicu najbolje ti je to provjerit.
Ja sam taman stigla u zg, sutra u bolnicu po heparin. Danas mi više nije bilo nikakvog iscjetka, nadam se da će tako i ostat.

----------


## sarasvati

Inso, Beta je lijepa i neka bude jos ljepša!  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Čestitam cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Lutza

Čestitam cure i držite se. Tko ovo ne prolazi ne zna koji su to sve strahovi i razmišljanja i praćenja svakog simptoma. :grouphug:

----------


## Inso

Da, blažene one žene koje naprave test, vide da su trudne i odma obavijeste sve koje znaju i ne zamaraju se više time....

----------


## aska

Mene je sogorica pitala ''A sta je to beta?'' kad sam isla ponavljati ju.Kao da mi netko pljusku opalio.

----------


## Rominka

> Mene je sogorica pitala ''A sta je to beta?'' kad sam isla ponavljati ju.Kao da mi netko pljusku opalio.


Oprosti, ali sto je toliko lose u tom pitanju? Zar bi netko tko nema tih problema trebao znati?! Imam slucajno u familiji oboljelih od karcinoma pa cesto cujem takve izjave i ne razumijem ih. Zar bi vam bilo lakse da svi oko nas znaju sto je beta, sto je aspiracija js, transfer...? Cemu ta ogorcenost? Ja sam iskreno tuzna kad saznam da netko ima problema. Voljela bih kad bi ih bilo sve manje. I ne ocekujem da me razumiju, i da znaju sto prolazim. Jer treba dozivjeti za istinski razumijeti. No, ocekujem da me uvazavaju, postuju mene, nas i nase odluke.

----------


## aska

Nije to ogorcenost,vec sam se ja osjecala jadno sto uopce to moram znati.A ako cemo na ogorcenost ista je rekla nek se skinem s foruma da me tamo svi rasplacu i sta ce mi forum uopce.

----------


## Rominka

Svi nose neku svoju boljku. Nasa je takva kakva jest. Najbolje sto za sebe mozes uciniti jest o tim problemima pricati sa drustvom istih, bili to mi na forumu ili u real life, i s onima koje zaista zanima (a njih je vjerujem lako prepoznati). Pusti sogoricu da zivi u svom baloncicu i svedi te razgovore na minimum. Ne treba te razumijeti, ali te treba postivati.  Preporodit ces se, a s time ces biti i smirenija i veselija. A to ti treba ❤️

----------


## maritas

Je, svatko ima svoj faktor u svemu (od tijela, do školovanja i financija) i stvarno nema smisla se opterecivati sa drugima, ali ponekad te sokiraju te izjave. Jucer me je blijedo gledala zena trzdna par mjeseci koja je vadila krv za inzulin da ja vadim betu. Mislila je da njen doktor stedi na njoj, pa sam rekla da sam imala nekih problema, da ne brine. 
Jedna moja prijateljica me pitala sa cudenjem: sto bila si vec na pravoj umjetnoj? Ne znam kakve još postoje. Radi se o fakultetski obrazovanoj osobi koja radi vani. Taj put sam preskocila pitanje, drugi put kad je pitala sam objasnila da se kaze mpo, i rekla da jesam. 
To je tako. Imam i prijateljicu koja je protiv. uvjerena je da su hormoni za stimulaciju stetni i da ili majka i dijete ce se razboliti do toga, pa je bolje ne petljati se u prirodu. Njoj nisam nista ni rekla. Polako je izbjegavam. Nije da joj fali, jer sama se ne javlja osim za rodendane. Ima simpa djecu i muza, pa za sad nisam odbijala pozive. Imam skoro 40 god i kad smo se sprijateljile prije 25god, nismo pricale o ovoj temi jer ni ona ni ja nismo znale nista o njoj. Sada nas je zivot naucio drukcije. 
Mene stvarno nije sram nicega. Svog bebaca cemo voljeti najvise na svijetu bez obzira kakav je, samo da bude dobar i pošten. 
P.s. beta mi je jucer bila dupla. 374. Icu cu vjerojatno radi svog mira izvaditi još koji put do pregleda. Krvaruckam i dalje.

----------


## Inso

Maritas super za betu!
Ja sam vadila krv, nalaz iza 13 h. Nemam mogućnost vaditi u istom labu kao prekjučer jer sam trenutno u bolnici. Ostavio me doktor do ponedjeljka radi heparina. 
Kod mene nema više nikakvog iscjetka, bio je samo ono jutro pred betu, i doktor me pregledao ultrazvučno, nema nikakvog krvarenja ni ništa slično.

----------


## maritas

> Maritas super za betu!
> Ja sam vadila krv, nalaz iza 13 h. Nemam mogućnost vaditi u istom labu kao prekjučer jer sam trenutno u bolnici. Ostavio me doktor do ponedjeljka radi heparina. 
> Kod mene nema više nikakvog iscjetka, bio je samo ono jutro pred betu, i doktor me pregledao ultrazvučno, nema nikakvog krvarenja ni ništa slično.


nista ne brini za razlicite labose. ja isla obaviti u dva. u jedom 374 u drugom 376. jedino ovaj 374 je bio pola sata nakon 376. dovoljna razlika da cu ici ponovo  :Laughing: 

prva je bila 156, tak da duplo je sigurno  :Wink:  

mene nije htjela gledati da ne ceprka. idem 18-og.

čekamo sa tobom  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Ova je jesen poprilicno plodna i bas me vesele vase bete  :grouphug:  hmm, sad kad se svi preselite na trudnocu, malo nas ostaje ovdje (ali to je utoliko ljepse jer to samo znaci da nova mala stvorenja pristizu).

----------


## maritas

Ja se ne selim bez tebe  :Smile:

----------


## aska

> Svi nose neku svoju boljku. Nasa je takva kakva jest. Najbolje sto za sebe mozes uciniti jest o tim problemima pricati sa drustvom istih, bili to mi na forumu ili u real life, i s onima koje zaista zanima (a njih je vjerujem lako prepoznati). Pusti sogoricu da zivi u svom baloncicu i svedi te razgovore na minimum. Ne treba te razumijeti, ali te treba postivati.  Preporodit ces se, a s time ces biti i smirenija i veselija. A to ti treba ❤️


Tako od sad i radim. :Heart:

----------


## Inso

Za sad se uredno dupla! Danas je 899
Sad će mi mirnije proći vikend

----------


## maritas

Super  :Smile: 
Čestitam  :Smile: ))
Ja sam htjela daje moja znak za blizance, ali prije ces ih ti imati  :Wink:

----------


## Inso

Joj, nadam se da neću. Prošli put su bili jednojajčani pa nije dobro završilo, a sad bi jedino i mogli bit jednojajčani jer mi je vraćen samo jedan zametak.

----------


## maritas

Onda nisu  :Smile: 
Meni mukica. A tek jela. Valjda necu povracati.
P.s. uzivam u simptomi kakvi god da su, jer znam da je beba tu

----------


## Inso

Ja nemam nikakvih osim grudi koje su pune i na dodir bolne

----------


## little ivy

Inso bas mi je drago za uredno duplanje! superička

rominka nitko se nigdje ne seli,čekamo te,i zime su plodne  :Wink: 

a kad smo kod tih nekih "nerazumljivih i neznalica" od prijatelja...imala sam jednu vrlo dragu i kad sam joj prije 4 godine javila da sam trudna preko telefona jer nisam htjela da cuje od nekoga drugog pitala me: "je li to iz epruete?" rekoh joj:"ne,nego iz postupka mpo"...sreća da je bilo preko telefona....šta da vam kazem udaljile smo se i skoro se uopce ne cujemo i nije mi uopce zao  :Grin:

----------


## nora eleonora

Bokic, evo da se i ja javim, fet 2 blastice. Od 5dnt testovi pozitivni. 8dnt 248, a 10 dnt 667. Cekamo uzv.

----------


## little ivy

nora baš lijepo....čestitke!

----------


## Inso

Čestitam nora eleonora! Beta ti je skoro dupla od moje, ti bi fakat mogla imat blizance

----------


## Rominka

Cure, ovo je preeeeedobro kako su se zaredale pozitivne bete!! Svakoj redom zelim najbezbrizniju i najlipsu trudnocu ❤️ Dobar je to poticaj, meni barem.

----------


## aska

I meni je poticaj,da cu nakon svega..opet.. jednog dana nadam se, biti trudna. Cure,cestitke od srca i da sve bude ok  :Kiss:

----------


## nora eleonora

Hvala cure, idemo mirno dan po dan.. inso, vidjet cemo dal ce biti kakvo iznenadjenje na uzv, ivy hvala, i tebi mirno do kraja. Pratim vas i sretno nam svima.

----------


## sos15

Nora eleonora čestitam od srca. Sad samo lagano i uzivaj u svakom momentu.
Mi smo danas bili na uzv. Beba je 2,1 mm velika  :Smile: . Otkucaje srca nismo culi. Doktor kaže da je prerano i da dodjemo opet 19.12. 
Do tad bi se trebali čuti.

----------


## little ivy

bravo sos. bit ce to sve dobro.

----------


## LaraLana

> Nora eleonora čestitam od srca. Sad samo lagano i uzivaj u svakom momentu.
> Mi smo danas bili na uzv. Beba je 2,1 mm velika . Otkucaje srca nismo culi. Doktor kaže da je prerano i da dodjemo opet 19.12. 
> Do tad bi se trebali čuti.


Sos koliko si ti sad tocno tt.?
Nekome se srce cuje sa 6 tt a nekome sa 7tt nema pravila.
Samo polako, sve ce biti dobro.

----------


## sos15

LaraLana, ne znam ni sama. Doktor juce kaže da plod odgovara 5+2. Po mojoj računici je 6. Ili ja računam pogresno??
Transfer je bio 12.11.
Moram priznati da sam malo zabrinuta.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, ne znam ni sama. Doktor juce kaže da plod odgovara 5+2. Po mojoj računici je 6. Ili ja računam pogresno??
> Transfer je bio 12.11.
> Moram priznati da sam malo zabrinuta.


Kad ti je bila zadnja menga a kada punkcija?
Od zm racunas ili eventualno od punkcije oduzmes 14 dana i taj dan se moze isto racunati kao prvi dan m.

----------


## sos15

Poslednja menge 28.10 , a punkcija 07.11.

----------


## Inso

Onda si po punkciji danas 6+4, a po mengi tocno 6tt. Srce bi se vjerojatno trebalo čuti sad kroz koji dan

----------


## LaraLana

> Onda si po punkciji danas 6+4, a po mengi tocno 6tt. Srce bi se vjerojatno trebalo čuti sad kroz koji dan


Da dobro si izracunala.
Sos slazem se s Inso.

----------


## Sybila

Ne brini, velicina moze varirati par dana. Moze dostici ili tako "kasniti " i dalje. Moja cura je kasnila cca 3-4 dana stalno. Samo ako se krene povecavati postane zabrinjavajuce.

----------


## nicky_111

Curke evo link na online kalkulator pomoću kojeg možete točno saznati kolko ste trudne i očekivani termin poroda:

http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-c...te-calculator/

----------


## little ivy

drage,ginići sve računaju od zadnjeg dana menstruacije,nista drugo ih ne zanjima.tako računaju i termine i sve.
meni je u ponedjeljak na uzv bilo 6+1 (znaci danas 6+6 odnosno sutra 7 tjedana) zadnja mensteuacija 21.11.
sos ti si tjedan iza mene i po menstruaciji i po transferu koliko se sjecam. tako da je ginic dobro rekao 5+1. ne brini. srce pocinje kucati oko 8mog tjedna trudnoce po svim predavanjima. moze se cuti i od 6og. ja iskreno nisam ocekivala da ce ga cuti ovaj put na uzv nego sam htjela pitat da me naruci za 2 tjedna opet ali eto culo se. bez puno brige sve to varira u par dana i normalno da nije vakome isto

izračunavanje termina: zadnji dan menstruacije oduzmete 3 mjeseca i dodate 7 dana i naravno dodate godinu. tako ginekolozi izracunavaju,jednotavno. a na termin se rodi tek 10% djece....

----------


## nicky_111

Meni je doktorica računala i po transferu i po mengi. Ispalo je da se slučajno ti termini kod mene poklapaju  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Little ti si u pon.bila 6+2 tt a na pocetku trudnoce je jedan dan jako velik i puno znaci. Da si isla dan ranije mozda ne bi cula srce. Tako i sos da je otisla dan dva kasnije mozda bi se vec culo srce i ne bi se sad brinula bezveze.
Njoj je ginic izracunao po velicini ploda da je 5+2 a onda ako gledaju "svi" po zadnjoj m se to ne podudara.

Ali vec je Sybila napisala svoju situaciju i drago mi je da je se javila jer i ja mislim da velicina ploda i te kako varira a i u vecini slucajeva na kraju beba stigne nadoknaditi tu neku procjenu i velicinu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je doktorica računala i po transferu i po mengi. Ispalo je da se slučajno ti termini kod mene poklapaju


Tako je.....samo oni ginekolozi koji se razumiju i imaju iskustva ce pitati kad kad je bila punkcija ( nicky ne transfer) jer je tada zamisljena ovulacija, odnosno doslo do oplodnje. Nekome bude punkcija na 11, 12 dc a nekome tek 18 dc i tu se onda i te kako razlikuju i velicine beba a i datumi poroda pa tako da se ne treba nuzno drzati dana zadnje menstruacije.

----------


## LaraLana

Pravi termin poroda je 266 dana od zaceca. Jel mi ovdje znamo kad je to bilo, to je na dan punkcije jer tad dolazi do oplodnje.

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam cure. Znam i ja da je to induvidualno, ali opet crv sumnje ne miruje. Pokušavam da razmišljam razumno. Moram čekati 19.12 i nadati se da će sve biti u redu. Moj doktor ne radi mpo, naravno upućen je da smo mi bili u postupku, ali on gleda samo veličinu ploda i kaže da očekuje tek sledece sedmice da se čuje srce. Zato je dogovorio sledeci uzv tek 19.12 jer se do tad mora cuti. Beta je bila prilično visoka na 15. dan, zato sam se ja nadala.

----------


## little ivy

sos to je sve ok. ne brini. ja kad se sjetim prije 4 godine mi prvi put na uzv nije nista cula tek drugi put kada sam dosla nakon 4 tjedna i kad je vec bilo8-9 tj sam cula srce. ne treba puno razbijat glavu. "ljudsko srce pocinje kucat otprilike oko 8mog tjedna" naglasak je na otprilike pa prema tome od 6og do 8mog... manje literature i više pozitivnih misli želim svima....

----------


## maritas

Ma i da ne nadoknadi velicinu, ima beba koje su sitne i dinamitne  :Smile: 
Znam da ti je tesko. I meni bi bilo i ako sam mislila napraviti ultrazvuk sa 6+3, sad više nisam sigurna jer ga ne mogu napraviti nigdje blizu sa kvalitetnijim novim ultrazvukom.
Za svoj mir, odi za koji dan privatno. Kad budes bila bar 6+6 po transferu (punkciji)
Vibriram na najjace da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala vam cure. Znam i ja da je to induvidualno, ali opet crv sumnje ne miruje. Pokušavam da razmišljam razumno. Moram čekati 19.12 i nadati se da će sve biti u redu. Moj doktor ne radi mpo, naravno upućen je da smo mi bili u postupku, ali on gleda samo veličinu ploda i kaže da očekuje tek sledece sedmice da se čuje srce. Zato je dogovorio sledeci uzv tek 19.12 jer se do tad mora cuti. Beta je bila prilično visoka na 15. dan, zato sam se ja nadala.


Tako je sos....samo razumno ❤
Sve ovo sto sam ti napisala mi je rekao moj dr pa sam ti samo htjela prenijeti. Ja ne citam niti se vodim bilo kakvim literaturama. Slusam svog dr i ima moje potpuno povjerenje. 
Cekam te sa najljepsim vijestima 19.12.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma i da ne nadoknadi velicinu, ima beba koje su sitne i dinamitne 
> Znam da ti je tesko. I meni bi bilo i ako sam mislila napraviti ultrazvuk sa 6+3, sad više nisam sigurna jer ga ne mogu napraviti nigdje blizu sa kvalitetnijim novim ultrazvukom.
> Za svoj mir, odi za koji dan privatno. Kad budes bila bar 6+6 po transferu (punkciji)
> Vibriram na najjace da bude sve ok


Maritas ti nisi u Zg.jel tako?
Kad ti je dr rekao da odes na uzv?
Slazem se s tobom da kad budes isla odes kod nekoga privat jer je naravno kvalitetnije.

----------


## nora eleonora

Meni su napisali u pragu, 14 dana nakon transfera betu, a uzv 7-10 dana nakon toga.. ovulacija je bila tek 16dc, a kratki su mi, pa ne znam kad cu na uzv, bas kao i sos, da ne idem prerano i nerviram se..a opet, rado bi da mi veli da je sve tamo gdje treba biti, da nije vanmaternicna ili nesto slicno, ne daj Boze..

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni su napisali u pragu, 14 dana nakon transfera betu, a uzv 7-10 dana nakon toga.. ovulacija je bila tek 16dc, a kratki su mi, pa ne znam kad cu na uzv, bas kao i sos, da ne idem prerano i nerviram se..a opet, rado bi da mi veli da je sve tamo gdje treba biti, da nije vanmaternicna ili nesto slicno, ne daj Boze..


E tocno tako je i kod mene bilo prvi put.
16 dc punkcija/ovulacija i dr rekao 1 uzv na 21 dnt.
Na 21 dnt je htio da zna dal je GV pravilnog oblika i tad smo smanjili estrofem.

----------


## maritas

I ja cu ici 20dnt  jer doktorica ne zna sto da radi sa mnom. Ne moze me ni predugo drzati na bolovanju, a za komplikacije je sada bilo rano.
A i taj 6—i tjedan je ona na godisnjem. 
Mi u puli nemam kvalitetnog privatnika, prvi je u porecu, a još imam problem sto moj decko ne vozi. Nisam bas raspolozena ikoga pitati da me vozi. Ili mi prijateljice imaju djecu pa nemaju vremena ili nemaju djecu, a htjele bi imati. 
Ako se smiri krvarenje, mogu ja voziti do tamo, ali nazad, ako ne bude ok, nije pametno. U zg s busom mi se ne ide, pogotovo jer je guzva zbog adventa i decko mi je bas taj tjedan dezuran na poslu (nema djece pa moze raditi od bozica do sveta tri kralja  :Wink:  )

----------


## pak

Maritas ako se ponovi krvarenje u to vrijeme pravac bolnica[emoji6].  Oni uvijek rade,  naprave  ti utz da potvrdite srčanu akciju  jer ti si trudna sa pozitivnom betom. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Maritas,kak rano za komplikacije? Mene moja prebacila s bo na komplikacije odmah nakon pozitivne bete, rekla je da tak mora po pravilima

----------


## maritas

Ocito moja malo drukcije radi. Htjela bi bar nesto vidjeti na utz prije nego sto proglasi trudnocom.
Druga stvar je sto bi se ja vratila raditi ako se smiri. Ne zelim toliko izbivati s posla. Sutra idem na dogovor, pa bar dio da odradujem (mozda i od kuce). Imam neke ovlastenja bez kojih se ne moze bez mene, a ako sve otkazu, sto cu raditi kad se vratim... ali za sve to moram prvo prestati krvariti

----------


## Inesz

> Nora eleonora čestitam od srca. Sad samo lagano i uzivaj u svakom momentu.
> Mi smo danas bili na uzv. Beba je 2,1 mm velika . Otkucaje srca nismo culi. Doktor kaže da je prerano i da dodjemo opet 19.12. 
> Do tad bi se trebali čuti.





> Poslednja menge 28.10 , a punkcija 07.11.


Sos15, 
neke su cure već napisale da si, budući da je IVF trudnoća, u subotu bila točno trudna 6 tjedana i 4 dana. Na žalost, nalaz ovog prvog ultrazvuka sa embrionalnim odjekom od samo 2,1 mm i bez srčane akcije, nije baš najbolji.
 :Sad: 


Kako se zna točno zna datum punkcije koji je se smatra i danom oplodnje, kod IVF trudnoća sve je puno jasnije nego kod spontanih trudnoća gdje se ne zna točno datum oplodnje. Radi toga kod spontanih trudnoća može se čekati i npr. 9. tjedan trudnoće da se registrira srčana akcija. Međutim, kad smo u IVF-u prostori za nadu ne idu tako daleko. Ljudski zametak do kraja 7 tt (5 tjedana od oplodnje) treba pokazivati srčanu akciju. Kod ovako ranog stadija embrionalnog razvoja svega nekoliko mm zaostajanja znači puno.
Embrij u ovoj fazi razvoja raste oko 1 mm dnevno i sa 4 mm bi uglavnom trebala biti vidljiva srčana akcija. Znači, za koji dan bi mogla puno više znati.

Sigurna sam da bi sve mi jedna drugoj najradije davale nadu, utjehu i podršku, ali mislim da pri tome treba imati i dozu realnosti utemeljenu na osnovnom poznavanju podataka o razvoju ljudskog embrija.

*Sos15* hoćeš li čekati 19.12. za 2. ultrazvuk ili ćeš otići prije? Sretno~~~~~~

----------


## aska

I meni je moj ginekolog rekao da se do kraja 7tt mora vidjeti srcana radnja i plod.Ali,meni se i poklapala punkcija s ovulacijom,razlika samo 1 dan(punkcija 13.dc).
Maritas,mene je ginekolog bez problema drzao na bolovanju a zatim mi otvorio komplikacije nakon 1.uzv koji je bio 22dnt.Imala sam otvoreno bolovanje od punkcije ali sa sifrom A0.Mozda i zato.

----------


## maritas

Da, tako je i meni rekla. Nakon pregleda idu komplikacije. Da slucajno ne vidi nista, vjerojatno bi nesto drugo otvorila.
Iskreno kuzim situaciju. Nije da me zakinula za ista. I ne moze svoj godisnji tempirati po meni.

----------


## aska

22dnt po njegovom isla sam iskljucivo da potvrdi da je trudnoca u maternici a ne izvanmatericna.I do tad me bez problema drzao na bolovanju dok nije otvorio komplikacije.Vjerujem da se moze kako je i Vrci rekla,svatko radi po svome.Negdje sam citala da neki ni ne otvaraju komplikacije dok srce ne prokuca.Meni je bilo bitno samo da sam na bolovanju zbog tezine posla i nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## sos15

Ja moram čekati 19.12. 
Ovdje se ni kod privatnika ne može ranije dobiti termin. Doktor mi je rekao da bi u toku sledece sedmice trebalo da pocnu otkucaji srca i zato je dao termin tek 19.12 jer do tad bi se već morao čuti ako je sve u redu. Ja sam svjesna da to nije dobar nalaz,ali sa druge strane, doktor je upućen da je mpo u pitanju i kaže da je za sad sve u redu. To mi ostavlja tračak nade. Ne preostaje ništa drugo nego cekati.

----------


## sos15

S obzirom da se moram psih ići pripremiti za onu lošu stranu, molim vas da mi napišete da li bi trebala imati neke simptome koji ukazuju na to? I sta slijedi tacno u tom slucaju?

----------


## aska

Sos ne mora znaciti da ce biti lose,mozda je i do mjerenja.Sto se tice simptoma,evo ja ti mogu reci da sam imala sve simptome i dalje kad je srce stalo kucati.Taj dan kad smo na uzv i vidjeli da srce vise ne kuca ginekolog me cak poslao da vadim betu.Bila je jako visoka i primjerena tjednima trudnoce.Pa vjerujem da radi bete su simptomi i dalje bili prisutni.Cak su me i grudi pocele jace boljeti nego inace prije pregleda pa sam ja mislila kako je to dobar znak.
Pojasni ono ''sta slijedi u tom slucaju''.Mislis,ako ne bude sve u redu ili?

----------


## sos15

Da. Svu se pripremamo za slučaj da je sve u redu i čitamo o tome. Sad se moram pripremiti i za lose. Hvala Aska sto si podijelila svoje iskustvo

----------


## aska

Za slucaj da nije u redu i da srce ne prokuca ide kiretaza ili netko i spontano pobaci.Kod mene nije islo nikako spontano,ja nisam imala cak ni spotting ikakav.Nista.Isla sam na kiretazu s 9tt,prvu,kasnije sam prosla jos 2..sveukupno 3.Ali ja sam specifican slucaj i pisala sam tu na forumu sta se desavalo.
Ja shvacam kako se sad osjecas,ali za utjehu tebi,meni se nije vidio ni embrionalni odjek sa 6+4  a srce je prokucalo kad sam dosla tjedan dana kasnije.Munkica je imala isto neke probleme ali kod nje je sve zavrsilo u redu  :Smile:  Mozda se javi a mozes i naci medju postovima.Uglavnom,nije kraj dok nije kraj.Kuzis? Imaj nade,vidjet ces  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Sjećam se tvoje priče i koliko se zakomplikovalo. Znam da nisam ni prva, a na žalost ni poslednja kod koje ne  ide sve kako treba, ali i pored toga je jako teško to iščekivanje. Iako ništa drugo ne preostaje.

----------


## LaraLana

Sos kako se ti osjecas? Dal imas kakvih simptoma, bolova? Ti si jednom vadila betu ili?

----------


## sos15

Da, vadila sam samo jednom. Doktor je rekao da nema potrebe za vise. Osim povremenih bolova u stomaku, kod mene je bez simptoma. Bolove ne znam čemu bi pripisala. Krvarenja nema uopste, ali i to ne znači ništa s obzirom na utrogestan. 
Ovo je igra zivaca

----------


## LaraLana

Sos ne znam jedino da odes u bolnicu na hitnu eventualno. To bar ima u svakom gradu i drzavi.
Koliko sam skuzila ti zivis negdje vani.
Ne smiju te odbiti. Ovo govorim cisto radi tvog mira i tebe da znas na cemu si. Kao sto sam vec i pisala u ranoj trudnoci dan dva igra veliku ulogu tako da kad bi otisla recimo sutra na hitnu puno bi vec znala jer to bi bilo 4 dana razlike sad od ovog uzv sto si radila u petak.

----------


## little ivy

i ja sam vadila samo jednom betu. i nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma.
ne valja ni uzv stalno radit.
a mislim da nitko od nas nije miran dok ne prođe ovih prvih 12 tjedana,mozda onda lakse disemo

----------


## Inso

Ja sam vadila 3 puta, da vidim raste li i da li pravilno raste. S tim je sve ok. A simptoma i dalje nema osim na dodir bolnih grudi. Beta je sad 3300 na 15 dnt blastociste, i ne planiram je vise vadit. 
Buduci da sam u bolnici doktor ce mi napravit uzv, a na onaj “pravi” da vidim cuje li se srce, planiram ici kad budem 6+3, taman prije Bozica

----------


## pozitiva

LaraLana, hvala! Ja sam se bila prepala. Ponovila betu nakon dva dana, bila je 2.810.  Kaže doktor da sam trudna!  :Smile:  Ja sam se veselila, sada malo manje. Čekam uzv u petak pa ćemo vidjeti. Nadam se da će sve dobro proći! I da, vraćena mi je skoro pa blastica.  :Smile:  Rekao mi je doktro da nema smisla čekati 5. dan za transfer jer je 99% sigurno da će biti blastica, hihi.

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica je imala isto neke probleme ali kod nje je sve zavrsilo u redu  Mozda se javi a mozes i naci medju postovima.Uglavnom,nije kraj dok nije kraj.Kuzis? Imaj nade,vidjet ces


Sos15, na prvom uzv sam bila sa 5+6. Beta je bila 3000 i vidjela su se 3 nepravilna mjehurića (nije bilo ni gv ni žv) i maternica puna tekućine (vjerojatno krvi je rekla dr). Dr nije bila optimistična niti je izgledalo obećavajuće, zapravo je rekla da mogu očekivati krvarenje. Naručili su me na idući uzv sa 7 tt jer je beta ipak rasla (nepravilno, ali je rasla) i tada se vidjelo srce prvi puta.
E da, ni beta mi se nije pravilno duplala. 12 dnt je bila oko 400, 6 dana nakon toga 1000 i tjedan dana nakon toga 3000. Tek je u 9 tt došla na tablične vrijednosti.
Sad sam 16+6 i NIPT pokazuje da čekamo zdravu curku.

Znam kako se u ovom trenutku osjećaš i meni je bilo lakše čekati da prokrvarim nego se nadati jer bih tako izbjegla još veće razočaranje. Ali moj slučaj je "dokaz" da se sve u zadnji tren ipak može preokrenuti. Želim ti sreću  :Smile: 

Znam da

----------


## sos15

Munkice hvala na javljanju. Razmišljam da sacekam ipak do utorka i onda odem na uzv. Strah me je i precesto raditi uzv. S druge strane od sinoc su počeli bolovi i zatezanje u stomaku, danas mi i snage nedostaje. Jedva sam izdrzala na poslu. U par navrata sam mislila da ću se onesvijestiti.
Ako bolovi nastave otići doktoru. 
Tvoje iskustvo mi vraća nadu, ali sam svjesna da može biti i drugacije. Već sam se polako pripremila i za taj slucaj.

----------


## maritas

Inso i pozitiva odlicni rezultati.
Mene je uhvatila panika da nesto ne stima. Otisla izvaditi betu i nije dobro. Ona je velika, ali se nije duplala. Bilo je 8—10—14 dnt —> 156—376—1064. Imala prije vikenda simptome muke, koji su nestali. I nestao je umor. A,sa tim i ja osjecaj da sam trudna.
Vidjet cu jos da li cu ici sutra ili prekosutra ponoviti. Tracak nade mi daje da mozda su bili dva, pa da je samo jedan odustao. 
Munkice, nadam se da cu imati srece kao ti.
Sos, jako mi je zao.

----------


## Munkica

I ja isto  :Heart: 

Uzmi u obzir da si puna hormona od stimulacije i da su svi ti simptomi vrlo subjektivni.

----------


## maritas

> I ja isto 
> 
> Uzmi u obzir da si puna hormona od stimulacije i da su svi ti simptomi vrlo subjektivni.


bio je fet, pa je hormona nesto manje, ali hvala na utjesi  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Munkica, koliko mm je bio embrij u 7 tt kad su utvrdili srčanu aktivnost?

~~~~~~~~~sretno svima

----------


## Munkica

Piše u nalazima CRL 2.47 mm (i mjere u mm 18,74, pretpostavljam gv) i da trudnoća prema uzv odgovara 5+6 tt. To je bilo točno mjesec dana nakon transfera petodnevnog embrija.
Za 12 dana veličina embrija je odgovarala 8+3 tt.

U obitelji imam ginekologa kojeg stalno gnjavim s milijun pitanja. Kaže da kada se radi o tako malim strukturama na UZV je dovoljno pomaknuti onu vaginalnu palicu za uzv samo malo i embrij je par mm manji. I odmah dobijemo da je i nekoliko dana ili tjedan mlađi. To ovisi i o uzv aparatu, o onome tko radi uzv, ali i npr. o tome koliko je mjehur pun, ali da se ne treba brinuti oko toga.

----------


## LaraLana

Kod mene je bilo u prvoj t na 21 dnt a to je bilo po ZM 5+3 a po punkciji 5+1 GV 5 mm ŽV 1, 2 mm.
A sada u ovoj t na 21 dnt po ZM i punkciji 5+3 GV cak i veca 5,2 mm. Ova srecica je mrvicu za sada veca. 
Al cini mi se da mi je dr rekao da je za 6 tt 2-6 mm sve ok.

----------


## nora eleonora

maritas, i kod mene koji dan nestane mučnina, pa se opet javi, nekako je možda još sve rano, za baš neke prave simptome, ne znam..
meni danas 14dnt beta 3179, čekam uzv..

----------


## maritas

Nora eleonora, i tvoja prekrasna beta  :Smile: 
Guglam i nadam se da spadam u onih 15% kojima se ne dupla beta.
Nazalost, sto vise guglam, to mi je jasnije da je munkica rijedan slucaj.
Sad mi još ostaje nada da ih je bilo dvoje i jedan da nam je ostao.

----------


## aska

Tako sam i ja guglala,slican slucaj kao Munkica..meni je CRL bio oko 5mm i ja sam odmah znala da ne pase za 7tt.Doktor je rekao sanse 50-50%.Kao,vidio je svasta ali znam da sam na svakom uzv kasnila oko tjedan dana.Kod mene je zavrsilo lose,kod Munkice eto ispalo je odlicno.I drago mi je da nije prosla kao ja.
Maritas,mozda i jeste bilo dvoje pa sad ostao jedan.Uzv ce reci sve.Kad ides?

----------


## maritas

U ponedjeljak popodne ultrazvuk (5+5).
Sutra idem ponovo vaditi betu. Da se pripremim. 
Vise ne krvarim (samo povremene tockice), to bi trebao biti plus, ali nedovoljna beta ne da mira.

----------


## aska

Shvacam te,mislim da nitko ne bi imao mira.Sretno!

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Razmisljala sam u odustajanju od svega. Decko mi rekao da bez psiholoske pomoci ne idemo ponovo jer da cu se razboliti od brige.
Samo radim testove i proucavam dal ce potamniti :sramimse:, i zadnji je odlucio biti jako taman kinez. I kinezi su odlucili biti dobri prema meni (ovo je cisto praznovjerje, nemojte to prakticirati kod kuce). Ipak zelim i ako sada ne uspije, ici dalje. Stara sam, al mozda nosim još jedno zdravo jajasce  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Meni je gin rekla da se beta ne mora tocno uduplati. A i nakon 1000 ide sporije ako se ne varam

Zato moja ne voli tolika vadenja. Kaze nista ne moze toliko reci kao sto kaze uzv. I ne narucuju prije nego produ 4tj od punkcije

----------


## aska

> Hvala 
> Razmisljala sam u odustajanju od svega. Decko mi rekao da bez psiholoske pomoci ne idemo ponovo jer da cu se razboliti od brige.
> Samo radim testove i proucavam dal ce potamniti :sramimse:, i zadnji je odlucio biti jako taman kinez. I kinezi su odlucili biti dobri prema meni (ovo je cisto praznovjerje, nemojte to prakticirati kod kuce). Ipak zelim i ako sada ne uspije, ici dalje. Stara sam, al mozda nosim još jedno zdravo jajasce


Nisam ni ja mlada,za koji tjedan 38  :Wink:  Hehe,ja testove nisam radila.Ali da nakon svega ludim i nisam vise ona stara,to je istina.Mislim da je sasvim prirodno da psihicki nismo vise kao nekad.Ipak je ovo teska borba.I meni jedna od najtezih u zivotu.Zasad.

----------


## Vaki

Ponovo prijavljujem negativnu betu. Ni ovaj FET nije urodio plodom...

----------


## aska

Vrci je u pravu za betu nakon 1000.

Vaki,zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ponovo prijavljujem negativnu betu. Ni ovaj FET nije urodio plodom...


Vaki zao mi je  :Kiss:  
Tebi izgleda kao i meni vise odgovara stimulirani postupak vec fet.

----------


## LaraLana

> Vrci je u pravu za betu nakon 1000.
> 
> Vaki,zao mi je


Da istina ovo za betu prek 1000.
Kod maritas je na 10 dnt bila 376 a 14 dnt 1064 iz tog razloga se brine jer je svjesna da je ova beta na 12 dan koju nije vadila trebala biti ako cemo ono bas duplo oko 750-800. 
Trebala bi se uredno duplati al cini mi se i da je do 70 posto ok. Ako grijesim ispravite me.

----------


## LaraLana

> Inso i pozitiva odlicni rezultati.
> Mene je uhvatila panika da nesto ne stima. Otisla izvaditi betu i nije dobro. Ona je velika, ali se nije duplala. Bilo je 8—10—14 dnt —> 156—376—1064. Imala prije vikenda simptome muke, koji su nestali. I nestao je umor. A,sa tim i ja osjecaj da sam trudna.
> Vidjet cu jos da li cu ici sutra ili prekosutra ponoviti. Tracak nade mi daje da mozda su bili dva, pa da je samo jedan odustao. 
> Munkice, nadam se da cu imati srece kao ti.
> Sos, jako mi je zao.


Maritas drzim fige da je tako....sretno na uzv!!!

----------


## maritas

U pravu si lara. Zvog ove rupe sam još više zabrinuta. Jedino što moze spasiti situaciju je cudo kao kod munkice ili da ih je bilo dvoje pa da ona ona od 376 nije realna jer ih je tada bilo dvoje, a sada je jedan. Recimo da je trebalo biti 300—600—1064, vec ljepše djeluje.
S tim da moj doktor ne vjeruje u pravilno duplanje, odnosno kaze da postoje kaze da postoje izuzeci.
Sutra cu biti pametnija (nadam se).
Vaki zao mi je

----------


## LaraLana

Samo polako. Vidis da ti je i krvarenje stalo.
Gdje ides u pon.na uzv? Jesi nasla tko ce te odvesti ili ces busom, autom?

----------


## aska

Normalno je da se dupla 48-72 sata tako da ne mora biti za 2 dana strogo dupla.Moja se npr lijepo duplala,i vise nego duplo na 48 sati.Mjerila sam cak u isto vrijeme jer je i to bitno.Ali je i bila manja od Maritas.Moja na 13 dnt kao njena na 10 dnt.I to je cak individualno,netko ima vecu betu a netko manju.
Znam curu kojoj se nije uredno duplala pa eno 6 mj trudna,znam i nas kojima jeste pa eto pobacaj.Pravila nema.I opet je Vrcina doktorica u pravu,nema smisla toliko vadjenja,najbolje ipak pokaze uzv.

----------


## LaraLana

Aska upravo to sam ja pisala vec ispred negdje na temi da se beta ne predvidja na pamet i kolika bi trebala biti na koji dan i da vec netko na 11 dan ima kao netko na 13 ili 15 dan jer su bete toliko razlicite od zene do zene i ovisi kad je bila implantacija.
Kod icsi oplodnje je pocetna beta manja.

Sve sam ja to pisala i maritas zna al se zena sad boji i to je normalno i ja ju potpuno shvacam.
Ja betu u obe trudnoce samo jednom vadila i to je praksa klinike i to treba postivati.
Isto tako maritas moze betu vaditi koliko puta hoce...to je njena stvar.

Od Vrci klinika ima takvu praksu i to je ok.
Kod mene se jednom beta vadi i kod poz.bete se smanjuje estrofem. 21 dnt se radi prvi uzv da se vidi dal je pravilna gv i na sljedecem uzv kad se cuje srce se potpuno ukida estrofem. U hr klinike ne funkcioniraju bas tako al svatko nek odlucuje za sebe. 
Meni je vazno da znam dal su bile dvije gv pa je jedna eventualno odustala ili je od samog pocetka jedna.
Ovako kad bi tek isla na uzv sa 6+6 recimo do tad je vjerojatno ne bi niti bilo i ne bi znala.

----------


## maritas

Naravno da doktorica ima pravo, ali meni vrag nije dao mira jer sam imala osjecaj da nesto ne stima.
U pon idem kod svoje ginicke. 5+5. To mi je na par km.
Onaj tjedan kasnije kad je bozic mi je problem. Ali o tom potom. 
Cijelu ovu godinu nesto cekam. Stvarno je naporno. Vec 4—i transfer.
Treba mi odmora (i novca da negdje daleko otputujemo), a ne smijem cekati zbog godina. 
Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Javim vam se sutra

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Evo ovdje jedna te ista zena "valentine" u dva razlicita uspjesna feta sa 3 blastice bete na 13 dan totalno razlicite. Iz jedne trudnoce na 13 dan 483 a iz druge 13 dan 2000 i nesto beta. Obe t jedna beba!

Isto tako Laura se javila neki dan tu (mozda je i rodila vec) prva beta blastice 20....pa druga 35 i sve ok na kraju hvala bogu.
Isto tako je bilo i kod Ginger....niska beta.
Mozda se i javi kad vidi ovo. I pozdravljam ju puno i njene curke ❤

Znam i ja puno primjera....

----------


## LaraLana

> Naravno da doktorica ima pravo, ali meni vrag nije dao mira jer sam imala osjecaj da nesto ne stima.
> U pon idem kod svoje ginicke. 5+5. To mi je na par km.
> Onaj tjedan kasnije kad je bozic mi je problem. Ali o tom potom. 
> Cijelu ovu godinu nesto cekam. Stvarno je naporno. Vec 4—i transfer.
> Treba mi odmora (i novca da negdje daleko otputujemo), a ne smijem cekati zbog godina. 
> Hvala cure 
> Javim vam se sutra


Maritas  :Kiss: 
I puno vibrica saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aska

Znam ja da se Maritas boji i potpuno ju shvacam.I ja sam se tresla kao siba kad sam isla po nalaz druge bete.To je sasvim normalno,a ona je jos krvarila pa je samim tim strah jos veci.Vjerujem da bih i ja tako,nisam ja mislila nista lose..da me se krivo ne shvati.Ja sam odmah s nalazom otisla kod doktora i isla 3 tj nakon transfera na prvi uzv.I to je praksa mog ginekologa kod nas IVF trudnica.Nazalost,imala sam svaki tjedan uzv bas zato jer nije sve islo glat i vrlo dobro znam sta su strahovi i kad se bojis loseg ishoda.A pogotovo kad znas da imas godina i da nisi vise mlada i da gubis trudnocu i bojis se hoce li ikad vise biti druge.Sve ja razumijem.Koliko sam strahova prosla i suza isplakala da nisam stigla ni tako kratko uzivati u svojoj prvoj trudnoci.A o onome poslije da ne pricam.To je tek bio pakao.I to ne samo psihicki vec i fizicki.

I ja nekako vjerujem,da ce sve biti ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Bit ce aska....mora jednom biti dobro. Imam i ja vec puno godina, jednu od tebe vise. Vidjela sam sto si pisala za kiretazu. Nedaj boze nikome. Nadam se da si se bar malo oporavila ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Znam da nisi nista lose mislila al valjda smo i mi sve na pola lude od svega ovoga i kad je beta u pitanju.
Drago mi je da tako rano netko i u hr prakticira raditi uzv.

----------


## aska

A Lara,bolje je nego sto je bilo.To je bitno.Hvala  :grouphug: I Maritas je mislim u nasem klubu godina(nagadjam)  :Wink:  Zato sam rekla da samim tim je strah jos veci jer znas da ti vrijeme istjece.Nadamo se da bude sutra nalaz dobar.A i uzv, naravno.

Sto se tice uzv ja sam isla kod svog primarnog,ali i Petrova ima tu praksu.

----------


## LaraLana

Odlicno, nisam to jos procitala iako puno citam forum.

Je je i maritas je tu negdje po godinama  :Wink:  s nama!
Aska koliko dugo trebate pauzirati?

----------


## aska

Rekao mi je doktor tu kod nas nakon kiretaze 2 mj,max 3 mj.Idem nakon nove godine u Petrovu na konzultacije pa cu cuti sta ce mi tamo reci.

----------


## maritas

Imam uskoro 40. 
Aska, ne znam zasto se opravdavas, nisi nista krivo rekla. Divna si i suosjecam jako sa tobom.
Lara hvala na postovima.
Puse svima  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Rekao mi je doktor tu kod nas nakon kiretaze 2 mj,max 3 mj.Idem nakon nove godine u Petrovu na konzultacije pa cu cuti sta ce mi tamo reci.


Dal pijes sto sada od lijekova, vitamina za oporavak endometrija?

----------


## perla5

> Imam uskoro 40. 
> Aska, ne znam zasto se opravdavas, nisi nista krivo rekla. Divna si i suosjecam jako sa tobom.
> Lara hvala na postovima.
> Puse svima


Upadam,ali samo da kažem Maritas da sam i ja rodila u 40-oj nakon nepravilnog duplanja bete (dr rekao da je jedan vjerojatno odustao).
Prva 850, druga (nakon 4 dana jer je bio vikend)umjesto 3200 bila 2600. Treća je bila ok. Ali bila sam luuuda dok nije stigla treća beta.
Ništa ne znači, ali ako pomaže malo utjehe.... :grouphug: 

Moja sestra, offtopic (isto majka) nema pojma što je beta.  :Smile: I bolje.

----------


## aska

> Dal pijes sto sada od lijekova, vitamina za oporavak endometrija?


Iskreno,ne znam sta je od vitamina dobro za oporavak endometrija.Negdje sam cak procitala folacin i njega uzimam cijelo vrijeme.Plus razne suplemente koji su vise kao za kvalitetu jajnih stanica.

----------


## LaraLana

> Iskreno,ne znam sta je od vitamina dobro za oporavak endometrija.Negdje sam cak procitala folacin i njega uzimam cijelo vrijeme.Plus razne suplemente koji su vise kao za kvalitetu jajnih stanica.


Da folacin je dobar i vitamin E. Citala sam tu da je mono svasta nesto pila ako me dobro sjecanje sluzi.
Mozda bi i nju mogla pitati.

----------


## aska

Da,moze se piti i sok od cikle i jesti ananas.To sam koristila i u postupcima.Za vitamin E sam procitala tek prije neki dan da je dobar nakon kiretazi pa sad ne znam jel kasnim.Danas je ravno mjesec dana nakon zadnje kiretaze i imam menstruaciju.Mislim da sam to trebala piti kad i folacin.

----------


## LaraLana

Mozes i sada piti. On ti je dobar za prokrvljenost jer malo i razrijedjuje krv. Al to kad pijes malo vecu dozu od 400 i.u. pa na vise.

----------


## aska

Ok.Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## little ivy

danas sam pričala s prijateljicom oja kreće u 5ti postupak i naravno da se nešto zakompliciralo odmah na poćetku kako to već ide...ona je preko 40,ali bas sam komentirala da bi svi parovi,posebno žene u svojim postupcima trebali imati i neku stručnu psihološku pomoć jer što se prođe u ovome to nitko ne može shvatit. želim svima da su im strahovi samo strahovi i da brzo se ostvare snovi

kad smo kod beta.... 
prvi put na 16dnt bila je 5000 i to su bili blizanci,jedan posao u miss negdje oko 7 tjedna 
ovaj put beta 15dnt 1500. oba puta vadila samo jednom. 
iskreno...jedva čekam kontrolu....tek 29og...

----------


## maritas

miracle  :Smile: 
kad je 13-i i rodendan od svekrve, mi imamo srece  :Smile: 
2044 je najnovija beta. ako je curica, mislim da imamo ime

----------


## pak

> miracle 
> kad je 13-i i rodendan od svekrve, mi imamo srece 
> 2044 je najnovija beta. ako je curica, mislim da imamo ime


Super,  neka sada mirno bude do pregleda.  Korak po korak. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Eto vidis,Maritas..Super i sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

Pozz žemske  :Smile: 

Imam pitanje. Što nakon pozitivne bete? Znači beta lijepo raste, sve super sve pet, kad ide prvi uzv i tko ga radi? da li se ide u mpo kliniku ili kod soc. ginekologa?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz žemske 
> 
> Imam pitanje. Što nakon pozitivne bete? Znači beta lijepo raste, sve super sve pet, kad ide prvi uzv i tko ga radi? da li se ide u mpo kliniku ili kod soc. ginekologa?


Obicno ti tvoj mpo dr kaze kad ces doci na prvi uzv.
Kasnije se mozes prebaciti kod svog soc.ginekologa.
E sad ne znam dal ti je to tako zgodno i dal ti je tvoj mpo dr u istom gradu gdje si i ti?
Ali svejedno ti on treba reci kad doci ili napraviti prvi uzv.

----------


## LaraLana

> miracle 
> kad je 13-i i rodendan od svekrve, mi imamo srece 
> 2044 je najnovija beta. ako je curica, mislim da imamo ime


Maritas  :Wink:

----------


## aska

> Pozz žemske 
> 
> Imam pitanje. Što nakon pozitivne bete? Znači beta lijepo raste, sve super sve pet, kad ide prvi uzv i tko ga radi? da li se ide u mpo kliniku ili kod soc. ginekologa?


Ti si u Petrovoj,jel? Posalji sestrama mail ili ih nazovi i one ce ti reci kako i sta dalje.Mislim da kontaktiraju tvog doktora.

----------


## Inso

Super Maritas!!

----------


## Inso

Neki doktori rade prvi uzv već u 5. tjednu trudnoće da potvrde materničnu trudnoću i postojanje gestacijske vrećice, a neki pak smatraju da nema smisla do 6-7 tjedna kada se već može čuti i srce. Ja sam prvi put išla tek sa 6 i pol tjedana i tada se čulo srce, a sada sam igrom slučaja kako sam završila u bolnici imala prvi uzv čak i prije 5. tjedna, pa smo dogovorili novi kad budem 7 tt da vidimo ima li srčane aktivnosti. 
Ako si strpljiva msilim da ti je bolje obaviti samo 1, i to tamo oko 6-7 tjedna

----------


## pixxie

Hvala na odgovorima.  :Smile: 

Imam ja do bete još 10-ak dana, samo me sada zanimalo koji je postupak dalje. Čisto da znam.
Nisam iz Zg to mi je najveći problem, zato me zanimalo kada se prebacuje vođenje trudnoće soc. ginekologu.
Yep, u Petrovoj sam.

----------


## aska

Mislim da ti to ovisi od doktora koji te vodi.Meni su odmah napisali da mogu i kod svog primarnog ginekologa.Ja sam se njemu javila i onda mi je on radio kako on ima praksu.Pa sam isla s 5 i pol tjedana na prvi uzv.Uglavnom,ako ti i napisu da dodjes kod njih na prvi uzv a tebi nije zgodno,ili odes taj prvi uzv pa se dogovoris za dalje ili kazes da bi svom primarnom.Mislim da se sve mozes dogovoriti s njima  :Smile:  

Nek bude pozitivna beta  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

da se i ovdje pridružim..
jučer sam imala transfer dvije blastociste, nadam se najboljem  :Zaljubljen: 
pozdrav svima, grlim svih sa lošim vijestima :grouphug: 
čestitam na pozitivnim betama, želim vam uredne trudnoće do termina, sa što manje šokova... :Heart: 
a svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!

----------


## pixxie

> Mislim da ti to ovisi od doktora koji te vodi.Meni su odmah napisali da mogu i kod svog primarnog ginekologa.Ja sam se njemu javila i onda mi je on radio kako on ima praksu.Pa sam isla s 5 i pol tjedana na prvi uzv.Uglavnom,ako ti i napisu da dodjes kod njih na prvi uzv a tebi nije zgodno,ili odes taj prvi uzv pa se dogovoris za dalje ili kazes da bi svom primarnom.Mislim da se sve mozes dogovoriti s njima  
> 
> Nek bude pozitivna beta



Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

Sretno dalje!
I ostalim curama puno srece!
Tko ne prodje ove bitke ne zna o cemu pricamo.

----------


## sos15

Maritas, super  :Smile: 
Kameleon, sretno!

----------


## little ivy

> miracle 
> kad je 13-i i rodendan od svekrve, mi imamo srece 
> 2044 je najnovija beta. ako je curica, mislim da imamo ime


jupi je! Maritas super! sretno dalje

kameleon....sretno  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam cure!!! drago mi je vidjeti azoo suborke na ovoj temi i sa lijepim betama  :Shy kiss: 
sretno vam dalje na uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pixxie kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## pixxie

s obzirom da mi 14 dana od transfera pada na 25.12., rekli su mi da mogu ili zadnji radni dan prije božića ili prvi radni dan poslije. nisam se još odlučila kada. nekako više naginjem na poslije ako sve bude dobro do tada

----------


## kameleon

> s obzirom da mi 14 dana od transfera pada na 25.12., rekli su mi da mogu ili zadnji radni dan prije božića ili prvi radni dan poslije. nisam se još odlučila kada. nekako više naginjem na poslije ako sve bude dobro do tada


meni 14 dan pada na 26.,ali ja nekako mislim da bi radije išla 22. pa da znam na čemu sam..
kako se ti osjećaš? ja neke simptome uvijek pripisujem progesteronu,kao npr bujne i bolne grudi,nadam se da će ovaj put možda biti drugačije nego do sada..
sretno,sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pixxie

svaki dan drugačije. od mučnine, bolnih grudi, probadanja i osjećaja da ću dobiti svaki čas do lagane povišene temperature, svaki dan druga kombinacija (osim bolnih grudi to je konstanta). kao i ti, ni sama ne znam da li da to pripišem utričima ili mojim sladoledima

hvala. sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Maritas je danas na uzv a sos sutra koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju. Cure sretno ❤

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Popodne sam.
Sos sretnooo

----------


## sos15

Maritas sretno! Javi nam se sa sretnim vijestima. 
LaraLana i Maritas,  hvala. Lijepo je imati vas

----------


## Inso

Sretno cure! Ja čekam još tjedan i pol do svog ultrazvuka, gore mi je ovo nego čekanje bete...

----------


## sos15

Vjerujem Inso. Ovi dani su mi kao godine prolazile. Treba još izdržati do sutra. Beta je ništa u poredjenju sa ovim

----------


## maritas

Je strasno je. Ja još nekako do danas, iako sam sad potjerala decka u grad jer sam nervozna do daske i još za posao moram nesto odraditi.
On jadnicak na godisnjem, a ja luda. 
Sto ce biti od danas (ako bude sve ok), pa do otkucaja srca, ne usudim se ni pomisliti

----------


## darmar

Maritas, sos sretnoooo

----------


## maritas

Bila.
Nije prošlo bas briljantno. Gestacijska ima 3mm. Ne vidi se embrij.
Danas sam po menzisu 5+4, po transferu 5+5.
Kontrola za 7 dana. Biti ce taman bozic, nadam se da ce me primiti u bolnici jer moji živci nece izdrzati duze

----------


## Rominka

To te uci strpljenju  :Love: . Kalmaj se, budi doma. Drzim fige na najjace!

----------


## Munkica

Maritas, nije lagana ta igra živaca. Želim ti svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Jel se vidi zumanjcana? Za embrij jos je rano.

----------


## maritas

Da, žv ima 3mm.
Doktor (mpo) kaze da je za sad ok. 
Sad moram skulirati.
Netko je pitao neki dan za simptome, najjaci mi je njuh. Sve drugo se moze prepisati utricima, ali sad mi neke stvari puno vise smrde.
Sos vibriram za vas sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

maritas,
je li to imaš žumančanu i gestacijsku? koja je od njih 3mm?

----------


## maritas

Luda sam od brige i u prvom postu krivo napisala. Ovo je iz nalaza. Oprostite na brzopletosti

----------


## Inesz

Maritas, bravo!
To je u redu!~~~~~~ žv od 3mm i gv od 9,6mm na 5+5 tt

----------


## maritas

Hvala  :Smile: 
Dobro da si ispravila. Nikako da usvojim sve termine. Prvi put sam dosla do ikakvog pregleda

----------


## Munkica

Pa to je super, Maritas! Dobar razlog za veselje, a ne za brigu  :Smile:  Sad samo korak po korak...

Iskreno, ja mislim da ću se prestati brinuti pa, ovaj, nikad....  :Grin:

----------


## LaraLana

Maritas barvo....pa to samo sto nije srce prokucalo. Meni je na 5+3 po ZM GV bila 5mm i za par dana je kuckalo  :Heart: 
Sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aska

Eto vidis,da te nisam pitala za zumanjcanu ne bi ni skuzila da si krivo napisala  :Wink:  Bas mi je drago da je sve u redu.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Maritas, znam da su i dalje nesigurna, ali vjeruj doktoru. Ako on kaže da je sve u redu,onda je. On nije to rekao samo da te utjesi,to nije njegov posao. 
Pokušaj se skulirati i sto manje nervirati.
Reci sebi: trudna sam i sve je u redu  :Smile: 
Ja sam si napravila pakao od ovih dana, vjeruj da bi najrado je da sam samo slušala doktora i da nisam čitala po netu. Bar bi ovih par dana uzivala,misleći da je sve u redu. Ovako sam stalno plakala i nervirala se, tako da se sad opet pitam jesam li i tim dodatno naskodila.

----------


## Inso

Maritas ma baš sam ti i danas htjela reći da ti je rano za uzv, ako želiš čuti srce onda se ide krajem 6. ili početkom 7. tjedna. Ali budući da si se već bila naručila i jedva dočekala, nisam ništa rekla. Znam da je teško čekati, ali neizvjesnost nakon pregleda je još i gora nego ono prvotno neznanje.

----------


## aska

> Maritas, znam da su i dalje nesigurna, ali vjeruj doktoru. Ako on kaže da je sve u redu,onda je. On nije to rekao samo da te utjesi,to nije njegov posao. 
> Pokušaj se skulirati i sto manje nervirati.
> Reci sebi: trudna sam i sve je u redu 
> Ja sam si napravila pakao od ovih dana, vjeruj da bi najrado je da sam samo slušala doktora i da nisam čitala po netu. Bar bi ovih par dana uzivala,misleći da je sve u redu. Ovako sam stalno plakala i nervirala se, tako da se sad opet pitam jesam li i tim dodatno naskodila.


Draga,nisi si naskodila dodatno.Sta god bilo ti nisi kriva za nista! Sretno sutra i vjerujem da ce biti kako treba biti  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Maritas, drago mi je!!

----------


## pak

Maritas super je to.  Za tjedan dana čuti češ [emoji173].  Ovo treniranje živaca je uvertira za dalje. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

maritas  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Izvještaj sa uzv: 
Srce kuca  :Smile: . Veliki smo 1.4 cm i sad odgovara 7+3.
Doktor kaže da je sve u redu i da se opustim.
Čini mi se da je sad vec optimističnije,  šta vi mislite?

----------


## milasova8

Maritas, Sos15 cestitam vam!!!
Bas mi je drago da je sve u redu!
Sada uzivajte u trudnoci bez vecih nervoza..

Ostalim sretnicama takoder cestitam!
Cekalicama puno strpljenja,a tuznicama saljem zagrljaj utjehe.

----------


## Kadauna

> Izvještaj sa uzv: 
> Srce kuca . Veliki smo 1.4 cm i sad odgovara 7+3.
> Doktor kaže da je sve u redu i da se opustim.
> Čini mi se da je sad vec optimističnije,  šta vi mislite?



a baš tebi pišem SOS poruku da držim fige za današnji pregled....... ovo je puno puno optimističnije nego prošli put za držim fige i vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, sos! Sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Sos odlicno i sretno dalje ❤
Ooo i Kadauna nam je sve cesce tu, bit ce da se nesto sprema  :Wink:

----------


## Sybila

Bravo sos i maritas! Odahnite sad i pocastite se necim finim  :Grin:

----------


## aska

Sos,to je super  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

Sos predivno  :Smile: 
Boze, kako lijepo.
Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Inso

> Izvještaj sa uzv: 
> Srce kuca . Veliki smo 1.4 cm i sad odgovara 7+3.
> Doktor kaže da je sve u redu i da se opustim.
> Čini mi se da je sad vec optimističnije,  šta vi mislite?


Super Sos15, sad kako doktor kaže, pokušaj se opustiti... Trudna si i gotovo  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

sos, čestitam!!

----------


## Optimist

sos, divno!!! Navratila sam vidjeti novosti  :Very Happy: 

Ostalim curkama isto sretno!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Izvještaj sa uzv: 
> Srce kuca . Veliki smo 1.4 cm i sad odgovara 7+3.
> Doktor kaže da je sve u redu i da se opustim.
> Čini mi se da je sad vec optimističnije,  šta vi mislite?



bravo! ~~~~~~~~ sretno dalje!  :Smile: 
sad si po transferu točno 8 tt?

----------


## Inesz

a sada hop na temu  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92213-k...90#post3021490

svi su dobro došli  :Smile:  kave u živo svima jako puno znače, upoznajemo se i jače povezujemo kao suborke.
dođite!

----------


## sos15

Da, po transferu je tako, ali po uzv 7+3.

----------


## sos15

Ja bih rado dosla, ali sam predaleko.

----------


## sos15

Hvala vam svima na dobrim vibrama. Divne ste

----------


## kaji

Sos, Maritas bravo. Cestitam. Sad uzivajte u praznicima ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Kadauna

> Sos odlicno i sretno dalje ❤
> Ooo i Kadauna nam je sve cesce tu, bit ce da se nesto sprema


možda novi postupak  :Grin:

----------


## darmar

Maritas, sos, dobro je to sve. Sada uzivajte u nadolazecim blagdanima i opustite se malo, dobro ce doci. Kadauna go go girl~~~

----------


## Rominka

Sos draga, predivne vijesti ❤️ Vjerujem da je i vama sada puno lakse. Zelim bezbriznu trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## little ivy

cijeli dan nisam bila u kući i sada sjednem  i promislim "19ti je! brzo na forum"
sos...veoma mi je drago da je sve uredu i sve ide svojim tokom. nadam se da si sada mirnija i želim ti sreću dalje.
maritas...i meni s 5 tj je bilo tako slicno i tjedan poslije se vec srce culo. bit ce to sve dobro,opusti se i odmaraj.
sretno svima...........

----------


## kameleon

Da se javim sa pozitivnom betom, jucer 10 dnt 239,6

----------


## sara38

> Da se javim sa pozitivnom betom, jucer 10 dnt 239,6


Aaaaaaa prekrasno draga!  :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

> Da se javim sa pozitivnom betom, jucer 10 dnt 239,6


prekrasni pokloncic ❤️ Neka bude sve skolski, bezbrizno.

----------


## darmar

Kameleon super beta, čestitam i sretnoooo

----------


## sos15

Kameleon, cestitam! Da nadalje bude dosadno do poslije poroda   :Smile: 
A onda kreće zurka, ali u pozitivnom smislu.

----------


## pixxie

> Da se javim sa pozitivnom betom, jucer 10 dnt 239,6


 :Very Happy:  čestitam

ja idem po svoju za kojih pola sata  :Cekam:

----------


## pixxie

moja beta je 2725  :Shock: 
danas je 16 dnt 2 petodnevna

----------


## nicky_111

:Very Happy: 

Kolko lijepih beta u zadnje vrijeme  :Heart:  Bravo ! Čestitam svima a čekalicama želim čim prije pozitivne testiće  :Heart:

----------


## Leelooluna

Pozdrav cure,evo da se i ja prijavim u cekalice...Danas 10.dnt 2je blastice,Fet...Iz postupka ranije,ali sa svjeze dvije blastice imam jednu predivnu curicu...Mozda bi vec mogla lagano test,ali me pomalo strahhhh...

----------


## sos15

Bravo Pixxie, cestitam! Vau kako lijepe vijesti.
Leelooluna, vibram za plusic  :Smile:

----------


## pixxie

hvala  :Smile: 

Leelooluna sretno  :fige:

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala i cestitke svim beticama,a sretno cekalicama❤

----------


## Sybila

Cestitam pixxie! 
Leeloo mozes raditi test bez problema.

Sos kako si?

----------


## sos15

Sybila, dobro se osjecam. Trudim se misliti pozitivno i uživati u praznicima.
Jedino me često noću snovi muce, valjda podsvjest.

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure I ja se prijavljujem u cekalice, danas 5dnt dvije blastociste FET, Leeloo sretno, imas li kakvih simptoma

----------


## darmar

Pixxie čestitam, čekalicama sretnooo

----------


## pixxie

hvala curke  :Smile: 
sretno čekalice!

----------


## kameleon

Pixxie bravo!! Super beta, i ja sam danas regularnu vadila 2902

----------


## Lagunas

Pozdrav svima!

Prvo da cestitam na beticama! Neka do kraja sve bude u redu!
A tuznicama zagrljaj i zelju da skupe snage za dalje!


Imam jednu nedoumicu, pa ako mi netko moze odgovoriti. Naime, imam krvarenje (11dnt 5d) a koristim crinone gel. Da li da nastavim sa njim ili bi bilo bolje piti Utrogestan? Betu vadim 05.01. (Ri)
I + na kinezima

----------


## pixxie

Poslala sam mailom nalaze bete i dobila odgovor da dođem na uzv pregled kod svog ordinarijusa. Što to znači? Pretpostavljam kod svog doktora koji je radio mpo ili se varam. Znam da je pitanje malo glupo  :Embarassed:

----------


## nicky_111

Lagunas ja bi na tvom mjestu nastavila osobito jer imaš plus. Ak te kaj tješi ja sam svako malo prokrvarila od 4 do 7 tjedna, nije bilo jako i najčešće bi stalo kroz dan al sam utriće uzimala vaginalno po preporuci doktorice. 
Možda da za svoj mir izvadiš betu i prije? Meni su betu rekli vadit 9dnt i 11dnt blastica i poslije ju nisam morala ponavljat.

----------


## Lagunas

Nicky, hvala na odg ali ne planiram prestati sa koristenjem, samo nisam sigurna ide li gel iako krvarim. Kod duphastona znam da se piju ako krene krv...ali gel?
Sa krvarrnjem imam i ja iskustva u prvoj trudnoci, nije mi nista novo a od beta imam samo stres i zelim jednu cifru. Iako znam da ni onda ne mora nista znaciti ali eto...

Pixxie, nisam popratila tvoju situaciju pa ti ne znam odgovoriti. Ali prve preglede obavlja, u pravilu, gin koji ti je i vodio postupak.

----------


## pixxie

Ma malo su me zbunili sa tom riječi ordinarijus i da tako brzo idem na uzv. jučer sam tek prvu betu izvadila. očekivala sam bar još jednu da ću morati.

----------


## kameleon

Pixxie meni je sestra od socijalca rekla da dođem s nalazima od mpo dr-a. Narucila sam se za uzv kod mpo 15.1. 
Lagunas za gel ne znam, jer ga nisam koristila, ali za utrice znam da se mogu piti..sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pixxie

Eto sad stvarno ne znam. Budem poslala mail pa ako me hoće naručiti dobro.

----------


## Mary86

Dobar dan cure
Pratim vas dugo vremana i evo sam se odlucila druziti sa vama.
Moja prica traje nekih 6 godina.
Sa nalazima sve u redu
Iza nas 4 bezuspjesne inseminacije,nakon toga prvi ivf i biokemijska trudnoca. Drugi IVF uspjesan i sreci nema kraja i sve je bilo super do 16 tjedna gdje se ustanovi da bebi srce ne kuca vise. Tuga sok i nevjerica. Zavrsim u bolnici na induciranom porodu i nakon jedne ture gela uspijem pobacit mrtav plod.O pretrpljenim bolovima necu ni govorit ali oni se zaborave brzo dok psihicki bolovi ostaju. Nikad necu zaboravit to ja mislim nikada. Sada treca sreca najveca vjerujem i nas treci IVF. U subotu radim test na 9 dan et i pokaze blagu drugu crticu. Jucer vadim betu a nalaz kaze 164 na 13 dan et. Sutra ponavljam opet i nadam se duplanju i najboljem ishodu ovoga puta. Svima vam zelim srecu i veselje i pozitivne bete i naravno ono najvaznije da zagrlite svoje bebice sta prije.

----------


## Lagunas

Cestitam na pozitivnoj beti, Mary! Iako je tesko radovati se nakon pretrpljenih sokova, znam..Zelim da nam se uskoro javis sa dobrim vijestima! 
Reci, koji dan je bio et?

----------


## Mary86

Et je bija drugi dan nakon aspiracije. Vracena dva cetverostanicna zameka. Ma ne zelim se upoce radovat. Nervoza me vata zbog suttasnje bete i da vidim jeli se pravilno dupla.

----------


## kameleon

sretno Mary~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javiš poduplanu betu!!
Lagunas kako si ti? prestalo krvarenje?
pixxie kad ti je uzv?

----------


## pixxie

ovaj sad utorak

----------


## Lagunas

Jucer ujutro nista krvi ali zato je popodne bilo grozno i cak neki komadici da sam stvarno pomislila da je menga krenula. Nocas i jutros opet nista. Stavljam gel i pijem utrice. Testic jos tamniji. Tiho se radujem.

Kameleon, imas li kakvih simptoma T? Ja, kao i sad, i u prvoj nisam imala sve do 7tt.

----------


## kameleon

Lagunas, samo miruj i pij utrogestane, bit ce to sve super.. Ja od simptoma imam samo velike cicke, vise mi ne stanu ni u jedan stari grudnjak...ostalo pripisujem utrogestanima, umor, lagana temp, ucestali odlazak na wc.. Leeloo jesi radila test? Tonkica, a ti? Sretno cure!!

----------


## tonkica

Kameleon planiram test radit u nedjelju, a betu u srijedu, ne nadam se previse, danas mi triba doci menga ali sigurno nece zbog estrofema, cicke me uopce ne bole I ispuhane cilo vrime, a vidim da svima vama bas suprotno, tako da sam u glavi otpisala I ovaj pokusaj.
Sretno cure

----------


## darmar

Tonkica nema mjesta pesimizmu,ja sam trudna 11+6 tt danas,a grudi su me pocele boliti tek oko 8 tt , samo optimisticno molim~~~~

----------


## kameleon

Tonkica ne odustaj, nismo svi isti pa nemamo ni iste simptome...sretno!!!

----------


## Mary86

Cure danas beta 15 dan nakon et: 380 a prekjucer 164. Znaci uredno se dupla Vraceno mi je dva cetverostanicna zametka drugi dan nakon punkcije.  U utorak prvi ultrazvuk i uzasno se bojim i nadam se najboljemu

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure, kupila test, ja bi ga sad najradije ujutro napravila, sutra mi je 8 dnt dvije blastociste fet, jeli rano mozda bolje u nedjelju? A znate kako to ide, kad kupis test, dolazis u napast  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure danas beta 15 dan nakon et: 380 a prekjucer 164. Znaci uredno se dupla Vraceno mi je dva cetverostanicna zametka drugi dan nakon punkcije.  U utorak prvi ultrazvuk i uzasno se bojim i nadam se najboljemu


Mary super ti je beta. Moja je na 15 dnt 399  :Wink:  
Zivjeli dvodnevni embriji  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure, kupila test, ja bi ga sad najradije ujutro napravila, sutra mi je 8 dnt dvije blastociste fet, jeli rano mozda bolje u nedjelju? A znate kako to ide, kad kupis test, dolazis u napast


Tonkica slobodno sutra napravi test. To su blastice i ako je doslo do trudnoce pokazat ce. Ja sam imala 10 dnt pozitivan test a dvodnevni embriji. Sretno :Wink:

----------


## kameleon

Ja sam piskila 5dnt blastica i pokazao je blagu crtu, ali prvi jutarnji urin..tako da mozda bolje sutra ujutro..koji si test uzela?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure cestitam na pozitivnim betama ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary86

Uvik sam se bojala tih dvodnevih embrija al eto izgleda da su i oni uspijesni. Morat cu im nazdravit

----------


## Mary86

Cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama...morat cu negdi teovirat svoju brojku bete

----------


## pixxie

čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lagunas

Mary, super duplanje! :D Bravo!

Ja sam ovaj put imala hrpu kineza. I naravno da sam piskila i ujutro i popodne i ne znam zasto ali na prvi urin mi bude slabija crta nego onaj popodne. Tako vec zadnjih 5 dana :/ 
Ugl i sad i u prvoj T sam plus dobila 7dnt 5d. 6dnt negativan.

Tonkica sretno ako budes sutra piskila! 

Kod mene i dalje crveno  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Mary, super duplanje! :D Bravo!
> 
> Ja sam ovaj put imala hrpu kineza. I naravno da sam piskila i ujutro i popodne i ne znam zasto ali na prvi urin mi bude slabija crta nego onaj popodne. Tako vec zadnjih 5 dana :/ 
> Ugl i sad i u prvoj T sam plus dobila 7dnt 5d. 6dnt negativan.
> 
> Tonkica sretno ako budes sutra piskila! 
> 
> Kod mene i dalje crveno


Istina..ovo sam vec par puta procitala da su cure pisale da im test bude jace vidljiv kad su radile popodne vec sa prvom jutarnjom.

Tako da mislim da tonkica i ako bude sad napravila test da ce pokazati pa bio on kinez ili nekakav iz ljekarne  :Smile: 

Lagunas mozda bi trebala kontaktirati dr zbog ovog gela sto stavljas vaginalno da ne bi mozda jos vise iritirala krvarenje.

----------


## tonkica

Kameleon test je neki jeftini Geratherm ali pise da je osjetljiv

----------


## little ivy

prije svega cestitke pozitivnim betama
čekalicama želim puno sreća da i njihova beta raste kako treba. u ovo vrijeme blagdana svima želim malo čuco.

mi smo uhvatili 9+6tjedana....ali samo problemi. za badnjak i božić krvarenje pa sam isla na kontrolu ranije. tu je hematom i sada treba STROGO mirovat da bi on prošao. uf. malo puno sam nervozna. nije lako mirovat sa starijim djetetom koje je usput i bilo virozno,nadam se da ce sljedeci tjedan u vrtic da bude lakse mirovanje. sada to ide po malo,curkan,nekad smeđkasto nekad malo crvenije. kazu da bi uz mirovanje to trebalo proci uredu. bebica je ok ali hematom ako prsne moze napraviti štetu. ah....nkad nista jednostavno kod nas. inace otkad je to krenuulo utrogestan na preporuku doktora pijem jer ako ga stavljam uz povremeno krvarenje iscuri i on pa nije dovoljna doza. mirujem evo 3 dana i moram priznat da me sve kosti bole od ležanja....a i TV mi se vec ne gleda više. nadam se da ce sve biti dobro. kontrola za 2 tjedna oa cemo vidit je li se smanjio.
moje drage žene svakoj od nas neke pomutnje remete srecu i mir ali vjerujem da ce nam svima biti dobro. strah me,moram priznat ali opet se nadam da ce sve biti dobro
puno srece svima i da nam ova 2018 donese mala vrišteća čuda.

----------


## tonkica

Napravila test I negativan, tuzna  :Sad:

----------


## kameleon

Tonkica puno je cura imalo negativan test, a lijepe bete...nadam se da ce to biti slucaj i kod tebe..kad vadis betu?~~~~ Little ivy sretno dalje i miruj koliko mozes, kazu da je kod hematoma to vazno, a sto bebica bude vise rasla biti ce manja opasnost od hematoma.. ~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

> Napravila test I negativan, tuzna


Tonkica koliko sam ovdje na forumu citala Geratherm je vrlo trazen i pouzdan test i ima 10 miu osjetljivost kao i Gravignost ultra. Ali posto je beta jedini pouzdani pokazatelj ti vec sutra na 9 dnt blastica mozes vaditi betu da ne cekas sad do utorka jer su praznici.

----------


## LaraLana

Little da sve bude u redu ~~~~~~~~
Lagunas kakva je situacija danas?

----------


## tonkica

Nemam mogucnost sutra vadit betu, vadim je u srijedu, ali mislim da bi bar bila nekakva sjena na testu da ima nade, ali posto je kristalno jasno negativan neznam da se imam cemu nadati, hvala vam cure na podrsci.

----------


## sos15

Tonkice, čekaj da odradis betu, nemoj tugovati prerano. Ipak si dosta  rano radila test.
Little Ivy, samo da ti posaljem vibre da krvarenje prestane i da hematom nestane. 
Marry i Kameleon, dobrodošle u klub pozitivnih Beta   :Smile: 
Da nadalje bude dosadno

----------


## kameleon

Sos15 hvala, i tebi zelim sto skolskije dalje

----------


## Mary86

Ostavite se tih testova to je igra sa zivcima. Mogla bi kucu kupit koliko sam para potrosila na njih. To triba zakonom zabranit. Samo BETA. Ja danas tjedan dan bez cigarete i bas se dobro osjecam osim sta nemogu frizider napunit koliko jedem. Docu ka

----------


## Mary86

Nemoj padat u depru...meni ti je drugi ivf bija negativan test a sutra beta priko 200. Tako da jos nije gotovo sve. Drzim fige za veliku betu u sridu

----------


## Lagunas

Pozdrav cure!

Tonkica, bas mi je krivo da nema plusica i zaista ne zelim davati laznu nadu (ali) toliko puta sam citala o negativnim testovima i pozitivnim betama nakon toga da je jedino sto ti mogu preporuciti je da se pripremis na lose a nadas najboljem.. 
Ja kad sam izvadila betu 10dnt bila je mala i 4 naredna dana sam svejedno plakala i mislila da nista od toga nece biti...pogotovo jer sam i tada krvarila. Tako da ja ne volim ni te rane bete..

Kod mene je ujutro super stanje, dok popodne pocne krvarenje... Danas test jos tamniji na 15dnt.

Little Ivy i ja vibriram da objema stane krarenje!

----------


## Leelooluna

> Pozdrav cure I ja se prijavljujem u cekalice, danas 5dnt dvije blastociste FET, Leeloo sretno, imas li kakvih simptoma


Simtomi konstantni bolovi u krizima iz dana u dan.Dva testa,s razmakom od dva dana pozitivna!Sad cu iduci tj.betu,valjda ce biti u redu?

----------


## Leelooluna

Tonkice zelim ti srecu,jos ima nade,drzi se!

----------


## katka22

Drage moje suborke... vjerojatno se prerano prijavljujem na ovu temu jer mi je danas evo tek 2.DC i popodne tek krecem s Enolvom 150. Citam vas dugo, na forumu sam puno previse godina, ponekad cesce ponekad rjedje. Zadnjih mjeseci prozivljavala sam s vama vase postupke u pripremi za moj dugoocekivani. Iz potpisa mozete vidjeti da sam odavno u ovim vodama, jedini moj postupak, ujedno i uspjesan sa zdravom bebom koju evo upravo ovih dana pucaju predpubertetske situacije davne 2005. na VV kod dr. Jukica. 
Nakon toga FET sa katastrofalnim rezultatima s obzirom da sam tada imala transfer na vanmatericnu trudnocu koju nitko nije vidio... tad sam ostala bez svih embrija (uslijed najgoreg zakona o MPO, bilo 7 smrznutih, tvrdili da su samo dva prezivjela). Odradjena laparo, odstranjen i drugi jajovod i naravno, bez uspjeha. Tad sam odjednom izgubila 3 bebe u mojoj glavi... Nakon toga par godina tugovanja, velike zivotne promjene i evo me na pocetku. 
Strasno si zelim drugu bebu vec godinama. Moje godine - 36, priblizavam se onoj dobi koju sam si davno zacrtala za najkasniji eventaulni drugi porod. Iznimno teska protekla godina privatno, iznimno teski protekli dani ponovo sa smrtnim slucajevima u uzoj obitelji...ali s velikom vjerom u nadolazeci postupak. 
Pacijentica sam na Petrovoj, zadnjih mjeseci odgadjali smo zbog losih nalaza hormona, bakterija u ejakulatu, imala sam godinama PCOS koji vise nije slucaj (nisam znala ni da je to moguce). Jedina stimulacija koju sam ikad imala (puno gonalaF) rezultirala je sa hiper, ali i sa 21 js i 8 blastica, jedna vracena usprkos HS i odatle pubertetlija ������������. Nadam se da ce i ova biti barem upola uspjesna. Jutros odradila uzv, sve savrseno, popodne cu primiti Enolvu i cekam nakon toga prvi uzv zakazan za 7. DC. 
Oduzila sam...ali rekoh, da vam se predstavim pa da je kasnije sve lakse.
S obzirom na danasnji datum.... zelim vam svima uspjesne buduce postupke, svim betocekalicama visoke bete, a ponajvise zdravlja, ljubavi.... i malo srece u Novoj 2018. godini!

----------


## Mary86

Dage moje forumasice svima nam zelim sretnu,zdravu i plodnu 2018 godinu i da u novoj godini pomirisemo najlispi miris na svijetu miris nase bebe

----------


## Mary86

Leeloo i mene leda bole uzasno i pozitivna beta tako da to je to sigurno. Drzim fige za ogromnu beturinu

----------


## Leelooluna

Hvala na lijepim zeljama i sretno svima!Mary nadam se da ce biti ok beta,planiram vaditi tek za par dana,ali dok me bole ledja nekako sam u pozitivnom filmu

----------


## katka22

> S obzirom na danasnji datum.... zelim vam svima uspjesne buduce postupke, svim betocekalicama visoke bete, a ponajvise zdravlja, ljubavi.... i malo srece u Novoj 2018. godini!


Tek sam sad shvatila da sam krivo napisala...naravno da nam svima zelim puno, puno srece...

----------


## Lagunas

Dobra vecer svima i Sretna Nova! 

Draga Katka, zelim ti svu srecu da ovaj put uspijete ama bez ikakvih problema! 
Da sve zenice ovdje vec do kraja ove godine drze jedan mali smotuljak...ili dva! :D

Ja sutra odoh do ginekologa. Bar da se uvjerim da je trudnoca na pravom mjestu. Nije mi ni malo svejedno uz ovo krvarenje...a citam svasta. Potrosila sam sve testove i kao za inat, danas, taj zadnji bude zeru svjetliji nego dan prije.. Eto ti vraga u moje misli...

Tonkica, kako si? Ti ides u sri vaditi betu?

Leelooluna kad je tvoj dan?

Pixxie sretno sutra i javi novosti!

----------


## little ivy

Dobar večer svima i želim vam sretnu i najsretniju novu godinu da dočekate svoje smotuljke sto prije

Katka od srca sretno
Lagunas sretno sutra na kontroli i da bude sve uredu. Kod mene mirno zadnja 2 dana.... ma bit ce to sve dobro.
Hvala na vibrama cure

----------


## tonkica

Cure sve najbolje u novoj vam zelim.
Lagunas sutra ujutro vadim betu, nakon onog nisam vise testova radila.
Dali je moguce da estrofem neda mengi da dodje?

----------


## kameleon

Sve najbolje u novoj godini, da nam se ostvare sve nase zelje!! Lagunas koliko si ti tt? Tonkica ne znam za estrofem jer nisam koristila, ali ja sam svaki put dobila ako nije bila trudnoca bez obzira na utrogestane..sretno!!

----------


## Lagunas

Upravo podignula nalaz. Danas. 17 dnt beta 537. Molim vas utjesite me da je i ovo ok.  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

http://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

jesi se cula s lijecnikom?

----------


## pixxie

Curke sve najbolje u novoj godini  :Heart: 

Lagunas, meni se čini ok beta, no opet ja sam prilično friška u svemu ovome. Držim fige da je sve dobro!

----------


## kameleon

Lagunas jesi ponavljala betu? Od visine bete bitnije je da se dupla! Sta je s krvarenjem? Tonkica jesi ti vadila betu? Pixxie jesi ti obavila uzv? Sretno cure ~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

1.2 opet nista  :Sad:

----------


## pixxie

jesam. vidi se gestacijska no prazna je, pa sam ponavljala betu koja je 18789 i moram u petak opet na uzv

----------


## LaraLana

> jesam. vidi se gestacijska no prazna je, pa sam ponavljala betu koja je 18789 i moram u petak opet na uzv


Pixxie koji dan od transfera je bio uzv?
Ja sam u obe trudnoce 21 dnt isla na prvi uzv bas iz tog razloga da se vidi dal je plavilna gv + žv pa tako da to nije rano sto si pitala da tako brzo ides vec na prvi uzv.
I koliko si sada tt od zadnje m.? Da li se to puno razlikuje od punkcije jer je punkcija zamisljena ovulacija. Odnosno od punkcije oduzmes 14 dana pa vidi dal se to puno razlikuje od prvog dana ciklusa.

----------


## LaraLana

> Upravo podignula nalaz. Danas. 17 dnt beta 537. Molim vas utjesite me da je i ovo ok.


Lagunas jesi bila kod dr.? Samo cu napisati da je ovdje bilo toliko pozitivnih ishoda sa puno nizom betom od tvoje pa tako da je najbolje da za par dana odes na uzv da se vidi stanje. Sretno!!!

----------


## Lagunas

Sutra ide druga beta pa cu znati vise, nadam se. Krvarenje prestalo. 

Pixxie, u prvoj mojoj T mi nisu vidjeli embrij, tek na 6+3 i embrij i srce kako kuca a dan prije me pripremali na kirerazu.. Poslije pretpostavili da se nije vidjelo zbog hematoma. Tako da svemu treba dati i sansu i vremena.

Tonkica jako mi je zao. Istuguj i izbaci sve van i polako u nove borbe. Grlim!

Ostale cure, ima li kakvih promjena, simptoma, novosti?

----------


## pixxie

> Pixxie koji dan od transfera je bio uzv?
> Ja sam u obe trudnoce 21 dnt isla na prvi uzv bas iz tog razloga da se vidi dal je plavilna gv + žv pa tako da to nije rano sto si pitala da tako brzo ides vec na prvi uzv.
> I koliko si sada tt od zadnje m.? Da li se to puno razlikuje od punkcije jer je punkcija zamisljena ovulacija. Odnosno od punkcije oduzmes 14 dana pa vidi dal se to puno razlikuje od prvog dana ciklusa.


22 dnt je bio UZV. Danas je točno 7 tjedana od zadnje menge s time da je ovulacija bila mislim 21. ili 22. dan ciklusa i 5 dana poslije toga transfer. FET je bio tako da nisam imala punkciju ovaj put.

----------


## kameleon

Tonkice zao mi je jako, grlim...Lagunas za duplanje sutra ~~~~~ pixxie meni racuna aplikacija da sam danas 5+2 tt po zadnjoj menstruaciji, a danas mi je 23dnt. Tek 15.1. Idem na uzv, tada ce mi biti 7tt. Nadam se da je rano i da zato nista ne vide...u kojoj si ti klinici? Sretno u petak!!!

----------


## pixxie

u petrovoj sam. znači nas dvije smo imale isti dan transfer. i ja se nadam da je rano i da će u petak nešto biti.
iako, doktorica je spomenula da se ženama kojima je beta veća od 1500 na uzv tako rano ponekad zna nešto i pokazati. možda sam zato išla tako rano.

----------


## Lagunas

Citala sam ovdje negdje da postoji neka studija o niskim betama i icsi postupcima. Zna li netko nesto vise o tome i gdje da potrazim ili ima kakav link?

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam čula da je u FETovima niža beta, nego u svježim transferima.

----------


## Lagunas

Sad bas citam na temi "Jos jedna statistika, beta poslije transfera" na prvoj str se spominje icsi i niske bete. 

*Ginger* bas sam tvoju betu uocila i ne mogu a da se ne hvatam za slamku. ❤

----------


## pixxie

http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-c...te-calculator/

kaj mislite o ovom kalkulatoru?

----------


## Sybila

> http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-c...te-calculator/
> 
> kaj mislite o ovom kalkulatoru?


Zanimljiv kalkulator, bas mi se svidja. Fora mi je ovo racunanje ovisno o broju beba.

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure, idemo dalje u nove pobjede, nemam vise smrzlica pa sad kad bude opet u protokol.
Sretno svima, trudilicima da sto prije postanu okrugle, a trudnicama cestitam od srca.

----------


## kameleon

tonkica žao mi je  :grouphug: 
Lagunas vibramo za duplanje danas i da sve bude super!! jesi javila mpo dr betu i šta on kaže?
pixxie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv u petak!!!
leelooluna kad nam ti vadiš betu?
mary86 imaš ti kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Isabel

Ajd da se i ja sramežljivo prijavim. 

21.12. punkcija, dobili 4 lijepe A klase jajne stanice, sve se lijepo oplodile, išli na blastociste
26.12. transfer jedne blastociste, 1+2 zamrznute. Odonda sam na Clexaneu, Duphastoneu, Crinone gelu i Decortinu uz moj Euthxrox.
Rekao je dr. 14dnt vaditi betu.

Danas mi je* 9. dnt*, nikakvih simproma nemam, blaga HS koju sam imala se smirila, trbuh normalan, ne osjećam jajnike, ništa me ne stišće niti ne žiga dolje. Jedino su mi cicke osjetljive i malo bolne a ni blizu kao prije - puno manje. Imam sulude promjene raspoložeja, od depresivne do histerične, užas jedan. Jelo kritično: na momente mi se niš ne jede i niš mi nije fino, pa bi onda za čas pojela sve kaj postoji... Čokolada ide ko podmazana, nemrem prestati  :Trep trep: . Ma divota od hormonalnog roller-coastera!

Frka me raditi test ikako bi već mogla danas sutra...

Sretno svim čekalicama  :Kiss: !

Moram priznati da mi najteže pada suzdržavanje od odnosa, nedostaje mi intime i malo stres release-a nakon svega  :Razz: . Dr. rekao do bete ništa. Kak ste vi po tom pitanju?

----------


## pirica

> Ajd da se i ja sramežljivo prijavim. 
> 
> 21.12. punkcija, dobili 4 lijepe A klase jajne stanice, sve se lijepo oplodile, išli na blastociste
> 26.12. transfer jedne blastociste, 1+2 zamrznute. Odonda sam na Clexaneu, Duphastoneu, Crinone gelu i Decortinu uz moj Euthxrox.
> Rekao je dr. 14dnt vaditi betu.
> 
> Danas mi je* 9. dnt*, nikakvih simproma nemam, blaga HS koju sam imala se smirila, trbuh normalan, ne osjećam jajnike, ništa me ne stišće niti ne žiga dolje. Jedino su mi cicke osjetljive i malo bolne a ni blizu kao prije - puno manje. Imam sulude promjene raspoložeja, od depresivne do histerične, užas jedan. Jelo kritično: na momente mi se niš ne jede i niš mi nije fino, pa bi onda za čas pojela sve kaj postoji... Čokolada ide ko podmazana, nemrem prestati . Ma divota od hormonalnog roller-coastera!
> 
> Frka me raditi test ikako bi već mogla danas sutra...
> ...


lijepo je vidjeti poznate nickove, svu sreću ti želim  :Yes:

----------


## Frixie

* Isabel* možeš ti već danas slobodno test, znam da je sve igra živaca. Kad planiraš vaditi betu? Ponedjeljak?

----------


## sarasvati

Isabel, ja bih čekala s testom i razmišljala kako sam trudna, ali to sam ja  :Smile:  Držim fige!!

Lagunas, kako si ti? Imaš li nalaze bete?

Tonkice, žao mi je. Šaljem jakost i snagu za dalje!

----------


## Inesz

Sretno cure svima ~~~~~~

Ali, molim vas, pogledajte potpis od Frixie  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

e, pa... tome vrijedi nazdraviti  :Smile:

----------


## Lagunas

Evo produljenje muka....
Beta je 948. O muko moja. Sve ovo treba zakonom zabraniti ahaha (smijem se od muke).

Inesz imas pravo. Svakom je njegova muka najgora dok ne vidi da moze i gore.

----------


## katka22

> 1.2 opet nista


Draga, zao mi je...





> Ajd da se i ja sramežljivo prijavim. 
> 
> 
> ...Frka me raditi test ikako bi već mogla danas sutra...
> 
> ...Moram priznati da mi najteže pada suzdržavanje od odnosa, nedostaje mi intime i malo stres release-a nakon svega . Dr. rekao do bete ništa. Kak ste vi po tom pitanju?


Vibriram za super betu...ja npr. ne volim testove...nikako ih ne volim...znam da je igra zivaca, ali danas bi vec i beta bila super vidljiva zar ne? A odnosi...ne znam sto bi ti rekla, ja sam se nekako pomirila da ih necu imati sljedecih 10 mjeseci.




> Sretno cure svima ~~~~~~
> 
> Ali, molim vas, pogledajte potpis od Frixie 
> 
> e, pa... tome vrijedi nazdraviti


Cestitke!!!

----------


## Frixie

> Ali, molim vas, pogledajte potpis od Frixie   
> 
> e, pa... tome vrijedi nazdraviti


Hvala ti.

----------


## Frixie

> ... ali danas bi vec i beta bila super vidljiva zar ne...


Bi, ja sam prošli transfer vadila 9 i 11dnt5d. I vidjela se, al je bila bk. 




> Cestitke!!!


Hvala

----------


## kameleon

Frixie čestitam  :Very Happy: 
cure sretno svima s testovima, betama i uzv-ima!!!  :Heart: 
ja čamim čekajući moj uzv 15.1. i nadam se da će biti sve ok..

----------


## Lagunas

I da se opet malo pojadam...
Zvala sam Ri da prenesu/zapisu moje trenutno stanje, da bi mi neimenovana sestra rekla " a zasto ste vadili ranije kad znate da S.S. ne voli to" Ja na to objasnim krvarenja i razloge zabrinutosti, ona opet ponavlja isto i neka sutra javim visinu bete (koju najvjerojatnije necu vaditi jer sam danas) i da "uostalom, S.S. je na go i ne mogu nista" Ja na to odgovaram da bar zapise razine bete pa nek stoje....nope. Sutra neka se javim...
Samo sto ne spalim na zivce! 
Znam da me bar vi razumijete..

Kameleon drzim sve prste prekrizene da sve bude bas kaki treba! Koji tt je 15-tog?

I da, nikad mi se vise nije sexalo nego u trudnoci a muz od straha me nije htio ni pipnuti. Ufff I onda idem citati 50 nijansi sive!! Ne zelite znati koje sam snove sanjala....

----------


## kameleon

joooj Lagunas žao mi je što pokraj svega moraš još i to slušati... :grouphug: 
i šta ćeš sad, zoveš opet sutra i javljaš današnju betu? ili ćeš ići opet vaditi?
hvala ti, po mom izračunu trebalo bi biti točno 7tt

----------


## Lagunas

Necu ih sutra zvati, odustala sam od njih sto se ove trudnoce tice, pa kako god da zavrsi.
Sutra sam kod svoje gin koja je isto u Ri na dospecijalizaciji pa ce mi ona valjda biti od pomoci. Mozda da vadim betu u pon/uto ili jos bolje, da cekamo 6+tt i uzv.

----------


## pixxie

S obzirom na ponašanje sestre, tvoja gin će ti sigurno biti od veće pomoći, osim ako i ona nije neka baba roga

----------


## Leelooluna

5838 moja beta 18.dnt 2je blastice...❤Sad s obzirom da mi je dr dao 8.1. vadjenje bete treba li ponavljati?

----------


## Leelooluna

Lagunas kad je tebi bilo vadjenje bete i koliko si ranije vadila?Ja se uopce ne.bi zivcirala sto S.S.misli o tome...

----------


## Lagunas

> Lagunas kad je tebi bilo vadjenje bete i koliko si ranije vadila?Ja se uopce ne.bi zivcirala sto S.S.misli o tome...


Trebala sam vaditi 5.01. Vadila sam 02.01 i danas 04.01. Nije da sam vadila 9dnt vec su to 17 i 19dnt. 

Tvoja beta je meni savrsena! Mislim da ovu brojku ne treba ponavljati vec cekati/naruciti se za prvi uzv.
Meni je u prvoj T 21dnt bila preko 7tis.

----------


## Leelooluna

A onda ce i meni prigovarati.A sto cu im ja.

----------


## little ivy

prije svega Tonkica žao mi je,glavu gore bit će bolje drugi put

a opet procitam i lijepih vijesti
leelooluna meni tvoja beta zvuci fantasticno,meni je u prvoj trudnoci bila tolika i uhvatilo se bilo oboje s tim da je ejdno pošlo negdje u 8mom tjednu. ali mrva je stigla
lagunas...bas si me razveselila...tvoje bete su super,obje. pusti sestru,nije joj bio dan.nije ni vazno. lijepo se poduplala. negdje za 6 tj i bar 2-3 dana bi mogla na uzv pa se mozda i srculence ulovi. bit ce to dobro. krvarenje se prepostavljam smirilo. kod mene je mirno iako i dalje mirujem i 8 dana nisam isazla iz kuce pa ce me i ludu vodit. imam ogromne muke po cijele dane. danas i povracanje.uf uf uf
frixi....sretno od srca dalje
isabel...sretno...ja nisam nikako radila testove,mislim da je to igra zivaca...brzo ce beta. 
sretno svima

----------


## Lagunas

*Leelooluna* ma ne brigaj ni ti. Mene je taj momenat povrijedila jer, eto, ocekujem suosjecanje i razumijevanje a dobila sam " sad pati kad si uranila". Cak mislim da S.S. ni ne bi tako reagirala. Ali nmvze. Nama je najbitnije da na kraju u ruci drzimo jedan mirisljavi smotuljak a sve ostalo je usputna prtljaga..

*Little ivy* ti uvijek tako lijepo pises i svakog se dotaknes. Pravo terapeutski ❤ Tako malo nam treba.
Sjecam se svojih mucnina, i gladna i muka mi a najgore navecer. A ako bi dan zapoceo bez muke onda bih se zabrinula da nesto nije ok i jedva cekala da se vrati. Bademi su pomagali ali i manji i cesci obroci. 
I kod mene se sve smirilo i vratila sam se Crinoneu. Nadam se da ces uskoro moci vanka i hvaliti se busom ❤

----------


## little ivy

utješi me da će ova muka proći  :Smile: 
upravo sam slistila hamburger....stalno mi se jede neki junk food hahaha a muka je na momente,nekad od gladi nekad od žeđi a nekad jer pojedem nesto sto mi ocito više ne paše....ah....

treba lijepo pisat,savkome od nas trebaju riječi potpore a ne neka nadrkana sestra na telefonu  :Wink:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure na podršci, u ponedjeljak zovem kliniku pa ćemo viditi sta i kako dalje.
E da moze pitanjce, sta mislite dali je mozda nakon transfera bolje uzimati duphastone nego utrogestane, jer prije cetri godine u dobitnom fetu sam pila duphastone, pa me bas zanima vase mišljenje.

----------


## Frixie

Ja sam recimo procurila kad sam bila na kombi 3x2 utrići i Crinone, a kad sam na kombi dufići + Crinone nikad nije došla dok nisam stala s terapijom.

----------


## pixxie

nakon prilično napornog i stresnog dana i treće bete u 10 dana koja je skoro 30 000, NAPOKON imamo malo srčeko!

----------


## Frixie

Woohoo! Bravo *pixxie* čestitam! Nek sve sad teče školski i mirno.

----------


## Lagunas

Kao prvo *Pixxie* cestitam od srca na srcu  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Neka se i sve ostalo tako lijepo nastavi!

*Tonkica* samo hrabro naprijed u nove pobjede. Mozda je bitka izgubljena ali nije rat. Nisam adekvatna da dijelim savjete vezano za koristenje progesterona, znam samo da za Crinone gel pisu da je najslicniji prirodnom obliku. O tome je ipak naj bolje sa mpo specijalistom i objasniti/pitati..

Evo malo i o meni ...
Bila sam kod svoje gin i objasnila sve, od a do z, i prvo sto je rekla je da je njoj ova beta sasvim u redu, te me pregledala na uzv iiiiiiii vidjela sam jedan maliii mali baloncic od 5mm bas tamo gdje treba biti 
Otisla sam pjevajuci! Sljedeci pregled je 22.01. i ocekujem jedno ali snazno  :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

pixxie...super! predivne vijesti,želim jednu lijepu školsku trudnoću.
lagunas...sretno dalje i da sve ostane kako treba i javi se naravno tamo 22og s lijepim vijestima
tonkica...ja sam u oba postupka i u proslom uspjesnom i sada u ovom bila na utrićima. i bilo je sve ok prosli put a nadam se da ce ostati i ovaj put sve ok

----------


## kameleon

pixxie  :Very Happy:  super vijesti, čestitam!!!
lagunas  :Heart:  još malo pa srčeko...
frixie i tebi sretno dalje, beta se lijepo poduplala  :Very Happy:

----------


## pixxie

hvala  :Heart: 
nakon 11 sati sna sad se i ja napokon mogu veseliti  :Very Happy: 

curke sretno i nadam se veselim vijestima uskoro od svih vas  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure na podršci, u ponedjeljak zovem kliniku pa ćemo viditi sta i kako dalje.
> E da moze pitanjce, sta mislite dali je mozda nakon transfera bolje uzimati duphastone nego utrogestane, jer prije cetri godine u dobitnom fetu sam pila duphastone, pa me bas zanima vase mišljenje.


Tonkica mozes i Duphaston uzimati od punkcije. I ja sam sada u ovom postupku pila Duphaston jer sam alergicna i na Crinone gel (koristila u prvom dobitnom postupku) i na Utrogestane (koristila u jednom jedinom neuspjesnom FET-u).
Na dan transfera sam dobila i.m. progesteron injekciju.

----------


## LaraLana

> nakon prilično napornog i stresnog dana i treće bete u 10 dana koja je skoro 30 000, NAPOKON imamo malo srčeko!


Ma prekokrasno  :Smile:  
Cestitam~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

Pixxie cestitam na srceku, Lagunas  to je ok misli pozitivno, Frixe lijepo duplanje bete, sretno dalje svima ~~~~~~

----------


## pixxie

sad sam malo bolje proučila što mi je doktor napisao na nalaz i vidim da piše da imam cistu žutog tkiva i hematom te da moram mirovati. da li je koja ima istu ili sličnu dijagnozu i kako ste "mirovale"? izležavanje cijeli dan ili normalan život bez velikog naprezanja? sutra idem kod svog gin. da mi otvori bolovanje pa se nadam da će mi do četvrtka kad OPET idem na uzv ( 4. u 2 tjedna) dijagnoza biti bolja.

----------


## Lagunas

Pixxie, cudno da ti gin nije napomenuo. Ako pise hematom onda svakako miruj. Ne moras biti invalid u kuci ali nikakva naprezanja, cesta sagibanja ili nosenje necega ne dolazi u obzir. Bar dok mrva ne preraste hematom. Poslije ce doci i proljece i moci ces nadoknaditi sve  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

u slucaju hematoma, ja ne bih mrdnula iz kreveta, samo wc i higijena
a tako sam i postupala, u dvije trudnoce, dva puta po 20 tjedana mirovanja
hematom moze povuci plod sa sobom, tako da, ja se ne bih igrala

----------


## pixxie

ma u petak sam bila na uzv. ujutro mi nije rečeno za hematom ali isto tako nije se vidio ni embrij, jedno 5 sati kasnije sam opet išla na uzv kod drugog doktora da ustanove da li moram ostati u bolnici ili ne (prevelika beta) i taj doktor je vidio embrij ali isto tako i hematom te je on rekao da moram mirovati. naravno od šoka da moram ostati u bolnici uopće mi nije palo na pamet pitati ga išta u vezi toga.

----------


## little ivy

meni su evo rekli da imam hematom i preporucili strogo mirovanje. krvarucko je pomalo,sada se smirilo. kontrola mi je u petak (jedva cekam da cujem sta se događa). prvih 7 dana sam doslovno se izlezavala na kaucu sada zadnjih par dana otkad je mirno malo po kuci se mrdam i malo više sam u sjedecem nego lezecem polozaju ali nista ne radim,nit cistim nit se pregibam... mirovanje.

----------


## pixxie

mene je iznenadilo što su mi to tak nonšalantno rekli mirovanje, kao usputna informacija. bez ikakvih detalja. niti krvarim nit me išta boli. 
no dobro, uzet ću ovaj tjedan bolovanje, u četvrtak je uzv pa ću vidjeti.

hvala vam svima na odgovorima  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Pirice*  :Love: !

Ja sam jučer na 12dnt napravila test i negativan je  :Sad: . Nama nije uspio ovaj pokušaj. 
Imamo smrzliće iz ovog postupka - 1+2. Sutra moram po nalogu vaditi betu i javiti ju doktoru pa ću ga onda odmah pitati kaj dalje.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## darmar

Isabel zao mi je, super da odmah imate plan za dalje,mene je to uvijek dizalo , sretno  s FET~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure na podrsci, divne ste.
Zvala sam bolnicu da javim i dr mi nema ovaj tjedan, tako da cu opet u ponedjeljak zvati da vidimo sta dalje, mozda u prirodnjak dok cekam stimulirani, vidit cemo.
Cestitam svima na uspjesima i srcekima, a cure koje niste uspjele veliki zagrljaj i sretno za dalje.

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure, evo i ja da se pridruzim, danas je bio transfer 2 blaste odlicnog kvaliteta, sad slijedi cekanje  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Mala 88 sada uzivaj i cuvaj mrvice, sretnóooo

----------


## little ivy

evo da se javim. uhvatili 12 tjedana. jupi je! prije 2 dana bila kontrola,nema hematoma više pa od sada mogu i malo više gibat. jedino me mučnine ubijaju....uf uf
sretno svima dalje
sos kad je kontrola??

----------


## katka22

Hej cure...prijavljujem i ja transfer danas dvije blastice

----------


## sljokicaa

Katka super  :Smile: 
Sretno svima u iscekivanjima!

----------


## Lagunas

Hej zemske, dobro vece! Kako ste? Sve redom pitam  :Smile: ...da neku ne zaboravim.
Mala88 kako se osjecas? Danas je 6dnt, zar ne?
Katka, ipak dvije  :Smile:  Pratila sam te na odbrojavanju pa sam se bas pitala..jedna ili dvije  :Smile:  

Ja sam u fazi cekanja. Cekam potvrdu srculenca koje, ako je sve ok, naveliko kuca jer sam danas 6+6tt. Uzv za 7 dana. Dalekooo.

----------


## Mala88

Katka sretno! Lagunas, danas je 6 dnt i mogu ti reci da je ovo jedini proces u kojem skoro nista nisam osjetila, nikakve simptome do sada, ali kako su prosli bili neuspjesni mozda ti i nije lose!  :Smile:  jedino danas malo bolova u stomaku, mozda i od utrogestana moze biti. Uglavnom ne mogu iscekati da uradim kucni test, samo se jos mislim koji dan mi je najbolje. Znam da ti se cini daleko, cjeli proces je jedno veliko cekanje necega: bete, srculenca, sledeceg uzv, poroda.. sve je cekanje  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Hej zemske, dobro vece! Kako ste? Sve redom pitam ...da neku ne zaboravim.
> Mala88 kako se osjecas? Danas je 6dnt, zar ne?
> Katka, ipak dvije  Pratila sam te na odbrojavanju pa sam se bas pitala..jedna ili dvije  
> 
> Ja sam u fazi cekanja. Cekam potvrdu srculenca koje, ako je sve ok, naveliko kuca jer sam danas 6+6tt. Uzv za 7 dana. Dalekooo.


Joj, taj uzv meni zvuci miljama daleko. Sigurna sam de ce vase srculence biti zivo i aktivno...
Da, ipak smo odlucili dvije. Nakon tragicnog odustajanja ostalih blastica to je sve sto nam je ostalo, te dvije blastice, jedna izvrsna druga vrlo dobra pa sam ih uzela obe...jos sam tuzna zbog toga. Zaista sam se nadala da ce nam ostati nesto za neki FET...ovako ovisimo samo o ovom postupku...ali odlucila sam dalje s cvrstom pozitivom pa sto bude...ako budem morala zalovat nek to bude tamo nakon bete, do tad sam trudna. 
Jos sam natecena i bolna, jajnici su mi ogromni kaze dr., inzistira na mirovanju i strogom pracenju simptoma i stanja i oprezu. Pa nema druge nego poslusati...vratili smo se doma i sad, dan po dan. Posto nisam primila boostere, najraniji test moze biti...kad? 7dpt?

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke, imam pitanje! Suprug treba obaviti markere u Petrovoj, koja šifra mu treba pisati? Z31 ili isto kao i nama?

----------


## Lagunas

Mala88 u mojem dobitnom postupku bilo je 0 simptoma. Beta me iznenadila ali sve je to poslije pokvario hematom u 7tt kad je odlucio krvariti i isprepadati sve redom. Ugl, happy end je  :Smile: 
O testu ovisi par stvari. Je li hcg vec poceo da kola tvojim venama tj urinu i koliko je osjetljiv test koji koristis. Ima par vrsta koji su dobri ali ja nisam zapamtila. Meni je oba puta, pokazalo + 7dnt 5d. Ali neka beta bude ipak konacna. Testovi su kao privremena doza droge, nedovoljno da te smiri.. ali to je jace od vecine nas.

Katka, sad vidim da sam dio propustila o tvojim blasticama. Tu imamo vrlo slicnu pricu. Od 12 oplodjenih, njih 7 3ci dan i 5ti dan samo 2. Samo ja sam trazila SET nakin procitane studije. Preporucujem svima.  Slicno je bilo i ovaj put samo blaza stimulacia pa je bilo i manje js. Ista odluka. Jos jedan smrzlic nas ceka.. 
Ali i onako je sad samo bitno da ovaj postupak bude dobitni i da zaboravis na postupke i uzivas kao i ja u brigama tipa - kad ce uzv :D

Miruj, pij izotonicne napitke, puno vode i dodji se tu malo podruziti. Zajedno je malo lakse.

Vaki, ja ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Njegova doktorica je znala da smo u postupku pa pretpostavljam da je pisala sifre vezano za sterilitet. Na jednoj mu pise sifra 46. E sad, sta ona znaci, ne znam. Valjda ce znati netko vise o tome.

----------


## katka22

> ...O testu ovisi par stvari. Je li hcg vec poceo da kola tvojim venama tj urinu i koliko je osjetljiv test koji koristis. Ima par vrsta koji su dobri ali ja nisam zapamtila. Meni je oba puta, pokazalo + 7dnt 5d. Ali neka beta bude ipak konacna. Testovi su kao privremena doza droge, nedovoljno da te smiri.. ali to je jace od vecine nas.
> 
> Katka, sad vidim da sam dio propustila o tvojim blasticama. Tu imamo vrlo slicnu pricu. Od 12 oplodjenih, njih 7 3ci dan i 5ti dan samo 2. Samo ja sam trazila SET nakin procitane studije. Preporucujem svima.  Slicno je bilo i ovaj put samo blaza stimulacia pa je bilo i manje js. Ista odluka. Jos jedan smrzlic nas ceka.. 
> Ali i onako je sad samo bitno da ovaj postupak bude dobitni i da zaboravis na postupke i uzivas kao i ja u brigama tipa - kad ce uzv :D
> 
> Miruj, pij izotonicne napitke, puno vode i dodji se tu malo podruziti. Zajedno je malo lakse.


I ja sam odlucila pripremiti se za betu s jednim testom negdje oko 7.dpt. Bar jednim. Mislim da ce mi tako biti lakse docekati betu, odnosno znati sto mogu ocekivati. Planiram je vaditi 10.dpt. 
Iskreno, jutros pri dolasku na ET ostala sam sokirana kad mi je embriologinja rekla jutrosnje stanje. Od 12 mogucih oplodilo se 9, sve nastavile s razvojem i 3.dpp i otud odluka da se ide na blastice, sve navodno vrhunski. Jutros me docekale dvije blastice, jedna izvrsna druga vrlo dobra. I dvije koje su mislili ostaviti do kraja dana da se razvijaju, ali su odustale pa nemamo nista za smrznuti. Pricala sam s njom prije ET i od samog soka te situacije mislila sam si, uzmi sve sto mozes...s obzirom i na godine (36). E sad...nakon svega, mozda sam mogla ici s jednom, a bi li ova vrlo dobra (pretpostavljam da bi sad svakako vratili ovu izvrsnu?) uopce dozivjela smrzavanje? Ne znam, gotovo je sada. Ostaje mi sada samo nadati se da ce postupak biti uspjesan. Mislim da nisam spremna za vise stimulacija. Pretesko ih podnosim.

----------


## aska

Katka,i sama sam se to milijun puta pitala,pogotovo sto sam ja bila odlucila da cu ici na SET pa sam eto tamo onako uzbudjena kad sam cula da imam 4 blastice rekla da uzimam dvije.Sad je kasno i nema smisla se vise preispitivati,ali znam da od sad ako budem imala priliku birati idem na SET.Pobacaj me dotukao,iskreno.E,sad kojim sistemom oni idu na smrzavanje,ne znam.Ali meni je odmah bilo naglaseno da jednu ni pod slucajno ne uzimam jer ta obavezno ide na smrzavanje.Ja sam shvatila da najbolja ide.Tako mi je zvucalo.Nemoj se sad gristi,kako kazes sad si trudna i uzivaj.A i ostat ces trudna  :Wink:

----------


## katka22

> Katka,i sama sam se to milijun puta pitala,pogotovo sto sam ja bila odlucila da cu ici na SET pa sam eto tamo onako uzbudjena kad sam cula da imam 4 blastice rekla da uzimam dvije.Sad je kasno i nema smisla se vise preispitivati,ali znam da od sad ako budem imala priliku birati idem na SET.Pobacaj me dotukao,iskreno.E,sad kojim sistemom oni idu na smrzavanje,ne znam.Ali meni je odmah bilo naglaseno da jednu ni pod slucajno ne uzimam jer ta obavezno ide na smrzavanje.Ja sam shvatila da najbolja ide.Tako mi je zvucalo.Nemoj se sad gristi,kako kazes sad si trudna i uzivaj.A i ostat ces trudna


Hvala ti Aska...upravo sitiacije poput tvoje su me nekako drzale u uvjerenju da idem na jednu, ali cijela ta moja situacija jucer s kojom sam ustvari bila neugodno iznenadjena me bas izbacila iz takta...prvo sto mi je proslo kroz glavu je da ni ta druga ne bi uspjela docekati smrzavanje da sam je ostavila pa sam se nekako prepala...i odlucila uzeti obe. U prici s njima, trazila sam razloge kako i zasto. Sami ET je bio malo kompliciran s obzirom da je dr jedva ista na uzv vidjela od povecanih jajnika pa sam se cak bojala da nista necemo obaviti... biologica je jednom rekla da godine ipak cine svoje i da je to ipak prirodna selekcija. Slazem se, nema se smisla sad unistavati s preispitivanjima, ali valjda to tako sad treba biti. Znas, u nekom trenutnku, dok sam jos bila uvjerena da cemo ih imati bar 4-6 za smrzavanje razmisljala sam samo o tome sto cu sa svim tim silnim bebicama koje ce mi ostati, jer eto, znam da cemo uspjeti iz prve... I da, zelim vjerovati da ce ipak uspjeti. Kao sto sam rekla, mislim da iz raznih razloga nisam spremna na ponovne pokusaje... ali mozda se to samo sada tako cini...

----------


## pixxie

Jel zna tko zašto se pije aspirin u trudnoći?

----------


## aska

Jel imas trombofiliju ili si pila u postupku radi bolje prokrvljenosti maternice?

----------


## sljokicaa

Meni je sad doktor dao aspirin 100 u postupku, ako sam ga dobro shvatila to je za bolju prokrvljenost i protiv zgrusavanja krvi.

----------


## Munkica

> Hvala ti Aska...upravo sitiacije poput tvoje su me nekako drzale u uvjerenju da idem na jednu, ali cijela ta moja situacija jucer s kojom sam ustvari bila neugodno iznenadjena me bas izbacila iz takta...prvo sto mi je proslo kroz glavu je da ni ta druga ne bi uspjela docekati smrzavanje da sam je ostavila pa sam se nekako prepala...i odlucila uzeti obe. U prici s njima, trazila sam razloge kako i zasto. Sami ET je bio malo kompliciran s obzirom da je dr jedva ista na uzv vidjela od povecanih jajnika pa sam se cak bojala da nista necemo obaviti... biologica je jednom rekla da godine ipak cine svoje i da je to ipak prirodna selekcija. Slazem se, nema se smisla sad unistavati s preispitivanjima, ali valjda to tako sad treba biti. Znas, u nekom trenutnku, dok sam jos bila uvjerena da cemo ih imati bar 4-6 za smrzavanje razmisljala sam samo o tome sto cu sa svim tim silnim bebicama koje ce mi ostati, jer eto, znam da cemo uspjeti iz prve... I da, zelim vjerovati da ce ipak uspjeti. Kao sto sam rekla, mislim da iz raznih razloga nisam spremna na ponovne pokusaje... ali mozda se to samo sada tako cini...


Katka, mi smo od 9 oocita i početne euforije dobili 1 embrij (4 su nakon IVF bila triploidna, a nakon ICSI jedan propao odmah, 3 su se prestala razvijati 5. dan, taman kad su ih mislili zamrznuti). Da skratim, taj 1 embrij je sad skoro 23 tjedna star i počeo se ritati  :Smile: 

Želim ti svu sreću i pokušaj misliti pozitivno!

----------


## pixxie

koliko ja znam nemam, no morala sam sad obaviti neke krvne i urin pretrage prije sljedećeg pregleda. nisam ga do sada morala piti, danas ću početi.

----------


## aska

Jesi radila koagulaciju? Moguce radi toga.

----------


## pixxie

jesam, koagulogram je jedan od nalaza na listi koje moram pribaviti

----------


## aska

S koliko tjedana trudnoce se on radi?

----------


## pixxie

ja sam sada 8 tjedana trudna, a doktorica mi je rekla da ga ovaj tjedan napravim

----------


## aska

Ja sam vadila krvnu sliku sa 7tt ali nisam radila koagulogram,zato pitam.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, mi smo od 9 oocita i početne euforije dobili 1 embrij (4 su nakon IVF bila triploidna, a nakon ICSI jedan propao odmah, 3 su se prestala razvijati 5. dan, taman kad su ih mislili zamrznuti). Da skratim, taj 1 embrij je sad skoro 23 tjedna star i počeo se ritati 
> 
> Želim ti svu sreću i pokušaj misliti pozitivno!


Hvala Munkice! Uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci i ritkanju...
Da, vjerojatno je doslo vrijeme za okrenuti se pozitivi i ostaviti sve korake postupka iza sebe...

----------


## pixxie

> Ja sam vadila krvnu sliku sa 7tt ali nisam radila koagulogram,zato pitam.


možda su procjenili da ne moraš? 
iskreno nisam provjeravala da li ima kakava lista pretraga koje moraš obaviti u kojem tjednu, što je napisano da napravim napravila sam.
ne ide mi se previše po bolnici i domu zdravlja svi su virozni, samo mi još to treba, tek sam se riješila upale uha

----------


## Leelooluna

Evo da javim situaciju.Nakon velike bete,mucnina i svega ostaloga,prije dva dana na uzv dva srva kucaju!Sok i sreca naravno.Međutim jucer jaki grc u maternici i prokrvarila i panika totalna...Ugl na uvz su oba i dalje kucala,ali strogo mirovanje i vece doze progesterona pa cemo vidjeti danas situaciju.Totalno neocekivani razvoj situacije.Jos sam planirala raditi plus imam dijete od godinu i 10 mj zeljno akcije.Sad mi je kauc bff.Je li tko imao slicnu situaciju s krvarenjem u blizanackoj trudnoci?

----------


## milasova8

Vidim da ste u dilemi SET ili ET..
Ima bas tema o tome ja sam ju otvorila..
Osobno nebi vise vracala dvije blastice..
Imala sam grozno iskustvo i nema sanse vise..
Prvi postupak 2 blastice obje se primile,stalno krvarenja i jedno srce prestalo kucati u 8tt..sva sreca pa druga blastica evo sad ima 4 i po godine :Wink: 
Nije da vas strasim nego moramo biti svjesni rizika blizanacke trudnoce..

Zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima..ja cu se prikljuciti temi za nekih 3 tjedna!

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure! Ja radila test juce 7 dpt i danas 8 dpt i oba pozitivna! Blijeda ali pozitivna!  :Smile:  Jos me strah da se radujem ali cekamo betu da potvrdi  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

> Pozdrav cure! Ja radila test juce 7 dpt i danas 8 dpt i oba pozitivna! Blijeda ali pozitivna!  Jos me strah da se radujem ali cekamo betu da potvrdi


Cestitam to je onda to! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## this too shall pass

Pozdrav svima. Znam da nije pitanje za ovu temu, no ne znam gdje da pitam pa pišem ovdje. Jučer punkcija 5 oocita, rađen po prvi puta IVF, dosad uvijek bio ICSI. Danas mi je rečeno da se na jednoj stanici vidi oplodnja, a na drugima još ništa. Zanima me je li to uobičajeno za IVF da treba više vremena za oplodnju za razliku od ICSI-ja, mogu li se nadati još kojoj opolođenoj stanici? Vaša iskustva??!!

----------


## kameleon

evo i mene s vijestima s uzv-a: GM s EO 15mm, ŽV 4,7mm, KČS pozitivno
imamo  :Heart:  i sve je u redu, danas točno 8tt  :Very Happy: 
mala88 i katka ~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
pixxie,lagunas kako ste vi trudnice, kad idete na sljedeći uzv?
frixie sretno na uzv  :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

> evo i mene s vijestima s uzv-a: GM s EO 15mm, ŽV 4,7mm, KČS pozitivno
> imamo [emoji813] i sve je u redu, danas točno 8tt 
> mala88 i katka ~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
> pixxie,lagunas kako ste vi trudnice, kad idete na sljedeći uzv?
> frixie sretno na uzv [emoji813]


Ajme!!! Predivne vijesti! Čestitam!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## aska

> Pozdrav svima. Znam da nije pitanje za ovu temu, no ne znam gdje da pitam pa pišem ovdje. Jučer punkcija 5 oocita, rađen po prvi puta IVF, dosad uvijek bio ICSI. Danas mi je rečeno da se na jednoj stanici vidi oplodnja, a na drugima još ništa. Zanima me je li to uobičajeno za IVF da treba više vremena za oplodnju za razliku od ICSI-ja, mogu li se nadati još kojoj opolođenoj stanici? Vaša iskustva??!!


Uvijek smo isli na IVF jer je spermio normo.I uvijek ako su se oplodile bilo je u roku 24 sata,ali sam citala da se nekad desi da treba duze vremena.

----------


## katka22

> Vidim da ste u dilemi SET ili ET..
> Ima bas tema o tome ja sam ju otvorila..
> Osobno nebi vise vracala dvije blastice..
> Imala sam grozno iskustvo i nema sanse vise..
> Prvi postupak 2 blastice obje se primile,stalno krvarenja i jedno srce prestalo kucati u 8tt..sva sreca pa druga blastica evo sad ima 4 i po godine
> Nije da vas strasim nego moramo biti svjesni rizika blizanacke trudnoce..
> 
> Zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima..ja cu se prikljuciti temi za nekih 3 tjedna!


Da, iscitala sam tvoju temu i ipak su kod mene vracene dvije. Vibriram i nadam se barem da ce ostati jedna, a za dalje...sto bude. Zasad se nadam jednom plusicu kad dodje vrijeme, a nakon toga...dan po dan...
Svu srecu ti zelim u novom postupku!




> Pozdrav cure! Ja radila test juce 7 dpt i danas 8 dpt i oba pozitivna! Blijeda ali pozitivna!  Jos me strah da se radujem ali cekamo betu da potvrdi


Cestitke do neba! Sretno dalje!




> evo i mene s vijestima s uzv-a: GM s EO 15mm, ŽV 4,7mm, KČS pozitivno
> imamo  i sve je u redu, danas točno 8tt 
> mala88 i katka ~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
> pixxie,lagunas kako ste vi trudnice, kad idete na sljedeći uzv?
> frixie sretno na uzv


Predivne vijesti! Sad si prava, najpravija trudnica i nadam se da ce sve biti uredno do kraja!
Ja danas 3.dnt, simptoma nema, jajnici danas napokon malo manje bolni. Napuhnutost jos prisutna. Trbuh i dalje izrazen kao da je pravi. Brojim samo 4 dana do nekog prvog testa i nadamo se plusicu. Nisam toliko strpljiva da mogu docekat 10.dnt bez icega...

----------


## this too shall pass

> Uvijek smo isli na IVF jer je spermio normo.I uvijek ako su se oplodile bilo je u roku 24 sata,ali sam citala da se nekad desi da treba duze vremena.


Hvala, aska. Strašna je ova igra živaca. Sretno ti!

----------


## kameleon

> Da, iscitala sam tvoju temu i ipak su kod mene vracene dvije. Vibriram i nadam se barem da ce ostati jedna, a za dalje...sto bude. Zasad se nadam jednom plusicu kad dodje vrijeme, a nakon toga...dan po dan...
> Svu srecu ti zelim u novom postupku!
> 
> 
> 
> Cestitke do neba! Sretno dalje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hvala ti katka, isto želim i tebi, ja sam 5dnt dvije blastice imala pozitivni test. beta mi je bila dosta visoka, ali ispalo je da imamo jedan plod.Isto sam se dvoumila da li vratiti dva ili jedan, ali biolog je savjetovao dva...tako je i bilo, a jedan se primio..

----------


## pixxie

> evo i mene s vijestima s uzv-a: GM s EO 15mm, ŽV 4,7mm, KČS pozitivno
> imamo  i sve je u redu, danas točno 8tt 
> mala88 i katka ~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
> pixxie,lagunas kako ste vi trudnice, kad idete na sljedeći uzv?
> frixie sretno na uzv


čestitam, zbilja predivne vijesti  :Heart: 
ja idem sutra, na zadnjem uzv-u sam dobila popis nalaza koje moram pribaviti i sutra to nosim

----------


## kameleon

> čestitam, zbilja predivne vijesti 
> ja idem sutra, na zadnjem uzv-u sam dobila popis nalaza koje moram pribaviti i sutra to nosim


sretno sutra, šta kažu nalazi? meni je napisao da napravim urinokulturu, kks, štitnjaču i feritin, željezo...šta si ti sve radila?

----------


## sljokicaa

Cestitke Mala i kameleon!

----------


## aska

> Vidim da ste u dilemi SET ili ET..
> Ima bas tema o tome ja sam ju otvorila..
> Osobno nebi vise vracala dvije blastice..
> Imala sam grozno iskustvo i nema sanse vise..
> Prvi postupak 2 blastice obje se primile,stalno krvarenja i jedno srce prestalo kucati u 8tt..sva sreca pa druga blastica evo sad ima 4 i po godine
> Nije da vas strasim nego moramo biti svjesni rizika blizanacke trudnoce..
> 
> Zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima..ja cu se prikljuciti temi za nekih 3 tjedna!


A sta kad idemo u FET i u slamcici su zamrznute 2 blastociste skupa? Jel moramo uzeti obadvije ili? Zna li itko? Mislim,ja iskreno ni ne znam jesu li skupa,ali pretpostavljam.Tek cu kroz 2 tjedna na dogovor za FET ali se polako pripremam.I sama sam sklonija SET-u nakon svega sto je bilo.

Inace,curama cestitke koje su uspjele  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

> A sta kad idemo u FET i u slamcici su zamrznute 2 blastociste skupa? Jel moramo uzeti obadvije ili? Zna li itko? Mislim,ja iskreno ni ne znam jesu li skupa,ali pretpostavljam.Tek cu kroz 2 tjedna na dogovor za FET ali se polako pripremam.I sama sam sklonija SET-u nakon svega sto je bilo.
> 
> Inace,curama cestitke koje su uspjele


ako su u istoj slamčici mislim da idu obje na transfer, valjda zato jer se ne mogu opet zamrzavati kad se već odmrznu...sretno na fet-u!!

----------


## pixxie

> sretno sutra, šta kažu nalazi? meni je napisao da napravim urinokulturu, kks, štitnjaču i feritin, željezo...šta si ti sve radila?


Piše ovako: KKS, urin, CRP, GUK, koagulogram i D dimeri. Nisu baš najbolji, prije 10 dana sam dobila gadnu upalu desno pa nekoliko dana poslije toga lijevog uha, danas sam napokon završila sa oralnom primjenom antibiotika, još moram kapati neko vrijeme uši. Baš me zanima šta će mi reći sutra kad to vidi. hvala

----------


## pixxie

aska ako su zajedno smrznute zajedno idu i na transfer. bar je meni tako bilo na fet-u.

----------


## aska

Hvala Kameleon na odgovoru.Inace ja sam u trudnoci vadila od nalaza sve isto sto i ti plus GUK i jetrene probe osim sto nisam urinokulturu vec samo obican urin.Nisam kao Pixxie koagulogram i D dimeri,zato sam ju to i pitala kad se vadi.Mozda bih kasnije vadila ali bio je missed ab pa nismo do toga ni stigli.

----------


## Lagunas

Dobro vece cure!

Milasova odbrojavamo sa tobom ta 3 tjedna! Potpisujem sve napisano sa SET.

Kameleon, od srca se veselim sa tobom i ovako lijepim vijestima. Moj uzv je u ponedjeljak. Nadam se dobrim vijestima...bas me strah neki hvata..

Mala88, raduj se! Neka bude kako bude ali ne uskracuj si osjecaj srece! 

Pixxie, sretno sutra! Javi kako je proslo. Ja dobila 3kg u 7 dana. Sama voda. Ne znam sta se desava...bas sam zbunjena..

Aska, znam da smo dosta sad pisale o vracanju jedne, dvije...ali najgore je brinuti unaprijed. Prije prve T sam imala biokemijsku pa je fet bio bingo. Iskreno ti zelim da i vi dobijete smrzlica ili dva  :Smile: 

This too shall pass, javi sto je bilo na kraju. Zasto se ovaj put nije islo na icsi? 

Ako sam nekoga preskocila..nije namjerno. Nek me "bocne" :D

----------


## aska

> aska ako su zajedno smrznute zajedno idu i na transfer. bar je meni tako bilo na fet-u.


Tek sad vidim da si mi i ti odgovorila.Hvala i sretno na uzv  :Smile: 

I Lagunas sretno na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Sretno svim curama u postupcima...

Milasova ❤️

----------


## Inesz

> ako su u istoj slamčici mislim da idu obje na transfer, valjda zato jer se ne mogu opet zamrzavati kad se već odmrznu...sretno na fet-u!!


blastociste se mogu ponovno zamrznuti nakon što se odmrznu. imamo ovdje forumašicu čiji su zametci dva put zamrzavani i odmrzavani i rođene iz tih zametaka 2 bebe. krasne bebe  :Smile:  

*aska* konzultiraj se s embriololozima u Petrovoj.



cure, svima puno dobrih vibrica ~~~~~~~

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav cure! Ja radila test juce 7 dpt i danas 8 dpt i oba pozitivna! Blijeda ali pozitivna!  Jos me strah da se radujem ali cekamo betu da potvrdi


joj draga jesi me obradovala  :Very Happy:   saljem ti jedan jaki zagraljaj  :grouphug:   i cekamo lijepu betu  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Drsge sure, čestitiam novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: i držim fige čekalicama  :Yes: !

Ja danas popodne idem na UZV da vidimo možemo li u FET ovaj ciklus, danas mi je 8dc, na Estrofemima sam od 2dc. Nadam se da bude sve ok i da možemo u postupak...

Pitanje što je SET  :Embarassed: ?

----------


## aska

Inesz,hvala..budem.

Isabel,SET je Single Embryo Transfer.Dakle,vracanje jedne blastociste a ne dvije.

----------


## Isabel

Mi u prvoj epruvetici imamo jednu blastocistu a u drugoj dvije. Odluka  je da u idućem postupku vratimo jednu, dakle onda to je SET  :Smile: , a ako  nam ne uspije onda idemo na ovu zadnju di vraćamo dvije (pod uvjetom da  sve prežive naravno).
No vidim da sam ja imala SET i u prvom pokušaju, kad smo vratili jednu frišku blastocistu, no nije bilo uspješno  :Sad: .

U ovom postupku planiram na akupunkturu prije i poslije transfera, možda pomogne  :Smile: .

----------


## Cekalica123

Pozdrav cure ne znam dali pisem pod krivu temu, no zanima ne dali bi mi netko mogao reci nesto malo vise o estradiolu. Naime trenutno sam u postupku  puna stimulacija i trebam vaditi estradiol pa bi prije nego dobijem nalaz voljela znati na sto on upucuje. Naravno kad dobijem nalaz konzultirat cu se sa doktorom no volim i ovdje pitat te imat sto vise informacija. Hvala ❤️

----------


## aska

Estradiol se vadi da se vidi koliko imas zrelih jajnih stanica,ali isto tako da se vidi da li je doslo do hiperstimulacije.Toliko ja znam.

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav cure ne znam dali pisem pod krivu temu, no zanima ne dali bi mi netko mogao reci nesto malo vise o estradiolu. Naime trenutno sam u postupku  puna stimulacija i trebam vaditi estradiol pa bi prije nego dobijem nalaz voljela znati na sto on upucuje. Naravno kad dobijem nalaz konzultirat cu se sa doktorom no volim i ovdje pitat te imat sto vise informacija. Hvala ❤️


Pozdrav Cekalice,
ja sam svoj nalaz dobila s otpusnim pismom nakon ET. E2 i p4 sam radila dva dana prije punkcije, na dan stoperice. Bio je 1473 pg/ml. Negdje sam tu citala da se to dijeli sa 200 pa po tome procjenjuju koliko je zrelih js. Po nalazu, kod mene bi to bilo cca 7. Ja sam na punkciji dobila 14 oocita od kojih je u oplodnju islo 12, a oplodilo se 9. Recimo da ih je od tih 12 9 bilo zrelih. To je valjda otprilike to...ispravit ce me cure koje znaju vise.
Meni danas tek 3. dnt iako sam to prijavila i jucer, sad shvatih gresku. Uzasno sam nervozna, ne mogu iscekati da vrijeme prodje. Ubija me dosada jer sam doma iako sam cak nesto posla od doma odradila. Vrijeme je super pa ocekujem neku dulju setnju kasnije. Simptoma nikakvih posebnih, naravno da je prerano. Otpuhao mi se doduse malo trbuh, odnosno nisam vise onako bolna kao do sad i ne osjecam vise bolne jajnike. Grudi uzasno bolne i natecene, minimalno broj vece. Utrogestan radi svoje ocito. Sinoc nisko u podrucju maternice osjecaj kao pred menzis. Bas tome slican. Samo da dani nesto brze prolaze...

----------


## kameleon

Inesz hvala na ispravci...aska sory na krivoj informaciji..
bila sam uvjerena da idu zajedno ako su u istoj slamčici...ali eto, čovjek uči dok je živ..
katka sretno dalje~~~~ za testić...a što se tiče čekanja, mpo je sav u čekanju, čekaš punkciju,pa transfer, pa test, pa betu, pa prvi uzv,pa drugi uzv...

----------


## Vrci

Ali ne znam jel klinike zele ponovno smrzavati. Iz svojih razgovora i iskustava u B+ skuzila sam da ako su smrznute dvije, obje vracaju

----------


## aska

Vrci i ja sam tako skuzila ovdje na forumu,da vecini nije ni ponudjena drugacija opcija vec se ide tim automatizmom.Zato sam i pitala zna li itko kako to ide? Ne znam ni da li se obavlja ikakav razgovor s embriologom prije FET-a kao npr prije svjezeg ET-a.

----------


## Sybila

Netko me trazio?  :Grin:  
U pravilu, kako smrznu, tako u transfer. Ali! Embriji se mogu odmrznuti i ponovno smrznuti. Jednak rizik kao i s jednim smrzavanjem, relativno nizak. Cisto da se zna. Ja sam voljela reci da sva sreca da nisu embriji piletina pa smo ih mogli opet smrznuti  :Laughing: 
Eno upravo smazali tanjur batata  :Laughing: 
I da...iako sam u fet 2 blastice usla svjesna rizika, ne bih to ponovila. Bolovi, stres, tokoliza, oni u inkubatoru....nitko ne garantira da tog ne bi bilo i kod jedne bebe, ali sanse bi bile daleko manje. Ako vam moje iskustvo ista znaci...

Sretno cekalice!

----------


## pixxie

samo da javim da je uzv dobro prošao, srce lijepo kuca, po novom sam doznala da imam i polipe. i samo mirovat mirovat mirovat

----------


## aska

Polipi? Do sad ti to nije nitko spomenuo? Super za srce  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Cure dali je neka od vas imala bolove u doljnjem stomaku? Danas imam uzasne bolove i neznam dali je to normalno

----------


## Cekalica123

Aska i katka22 hvala puno na info ☺️

----------


## pixxie

> Polipi? Do sad ti to nije nitko spomenuo? Super za srce


nope, do sada sam imala "samo" cistu žutog tijela i hematom uz moje standardne endometrioze. svaki put kad odem nešto novo

----------


## aska

> Cure dali je neka od vas imala bolove u doljnjem stomaku? Danas imam uzasne bolove i neznam dali je to normalno


Ja sam imala ali 5dnt,mislim da si ti duze.Najbolje da se konzultiras s lijecnikom.

----------


## little ivy

ne znam odakle krenut a da koga ne preskocim....
lagunas sretno na uzv
mala88...samo pozitivno,bit ce sve dobro,želim lijepu betu
kameleon...pixxie...čestitke na srculencima i sretno dalje
leelooluna...čestitke na dva srculenca

sretno svima da bete budu što više i da trudnoće budu školske.

nema mi sos...kako stvari stoje??

----------


## sos15

Uh little ivy je to tako lijepo srocila, da je ja mogu samo potpisati. Cure drage: Pixxie, kameleon, leelooluna,  čestitke na srcima.
Malena, vibrice za betu.
Lagunas, vibram za dobar uzv.
Little ivy kako si mi ti?
Kod mene je gužva na poslu,pa ne stižem pisati, a kad dodjem kuci samo spavam. Osim povremenih bolova u stomaku,sve je u redu. Krajem mjeseca radim prenatal test, već sam se unervozila,ali pokušavam da mislim pozitivno.
Je li ko radio taj test?

----------


## Munkica

Prenatal kao non invasive prenatal test (nipt)? 
Radila sam ja, odnosno radili su ga meni  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Da Munkice, na taj test mislim. Koliko si čekala na rezultate? Jesi li ti željela da se test odradi ili je to po preporuci tvog doktora?

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam ga željela napraviti i ginekologica je preporučila. Ali ne živim u Hr pa sam ga radila u bolnici u Leuvenu. Rezultati su bili gotovi za 8 dana (čeka se do 10 dana). Cijena je bila 260 eur (za trisomije 13, 18 i 21 + spol, naprave i screening za ostale anomalije i mogućnost raka, ali rezultate daju samo ako postoji veliki rizik).
U Hrvatskoj se uzorci šalju u SAD ili Hong Kong ovisno o testu koji se radi.

Pitaj ako još što treba

----------


## nicky_111

Ja sam radila harmony, po novom ga šalju u englesku. Rezultati su došli za 7 dana. Inicijativa je bila moja a doktorica se složila. Cijena je bila 4200kn a ukljucen je i mini anomaly scan.

----------


## Inesz

Munkica,
mene zanima ovaj test koji daje izglede za pojavu raka - o čemu se tu radi? tnx

----------


## sos15

Pa i ja sam se odlučila za taj test kao kod tebe Munkice. Harmony prenatal test. Piše da se rezultati čekaju oko 3 dana. Košta 300 €, onda imaju još dodatni testovi na  toxoplazmozu, citomegalovirus, herpes Simplex virus 1 i 2  i rubeolu. Sve ukupno oko 400 €.  Nadam se da će rezulltati stici brzo i da će biti u redu.

Hvala cure što dijelite iskustva na forumu. Zaista znaci kad brzo dobiješ odgovor na pitanja

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke...
Danas 6dnt. I valjda nisam mogla napraviti vecu glupost nego napraviti glupi test koji je naravno negativan. Neki first step iz dm-a. Pise da je osjetljiv na 25. Najvise sam ga napravila zbog odvratnog osjecaja ravnodusnosti i (jer sam ga eto imala doma) negative i ne znam ni ja cega koji imam od pocetka. Koliko god se trudila ne mogu prizvati neku pozitivu u glavu, a s druge strane, kao da sam htjela da mi test potvrdi da sam trudna bez obzira na osjecaje... znam da je rano, ali jednostavno sam ga imala doma i znam da je bilo pozitivnih testova na 6 dnt... i vjerojatno bi bilo pametno sad pricekati barem do 9dnt posto 10dnt planiram raditi betu. Inace, simptomi nista, osim laganog probadanja u jajnicima tek danas, cice jako osjetljive stalno, ali tako je jos od pocetka stimulacije pa ovo pripisujem utricima... Piskim cesto, al racunam da se tijelo cisti od svega... dodje mi samu sebe opaliti po glavi jer mi ovo naravno uopce nije popravilo raspolozenje. Ne da mi se nista, doma sam pa umirem od dosade, valjda sam pregledala sve serije koje sam mogla i iscitala forum godinama unazad...muci me i nesanica, ustvari, ranije budjenje, vec od 6 sam na nogama i nikako dalje...

----------


## Bluebella

Katka... 6dnt je dosta rano, pogotovo jer test reagira na 25. 
Meni je 4dnt bila jedva vidljiva crtica, a imala sam test osjetljivosti od 10. Taj test sam bila i bacila jer sam mislila da umišljam. 5dnt mi je bio + ali na clearblue digital jer kod njega nema sjena, ili je + ili -

S tim da, koliko sam citala iskustva na pdf prije začeća i Testovi za rano otkrivanje trudnoce, mnoge cure su imale negativna iskustva s tim testom iz dm-a.

Probaj pricekati ili si kupi u ljekarni neki osjetljiviji test. Cure obicno hvale gravignost mini koji je jeftin a točan.

----------


## katka22

> Katka... 6dnt je dosta rano, pogotovo jer test reagira na 25. 
> Meni je 4dnt bila jedva vidljiva crtica, a imala sam test osjetljivosti od 10. Taj test sam bila i bacila jer sam mislila da umišljam. 5dnt mi je bio + ali na clearblue digital jer kod njega nema sjena, ili je + ili -
> 
> S tim da, koliko sam citala iskustva na pdf prije začeća i Testovi za rano otkrivanje trudnoce, mnoge cure su imale negativna iskustva s tim testom iz dm-a.
> 
> Probaj pricekati ili si kupi u ljekarni neki osjetljiviji test. Cure obicno hvale gravignost mini koji je jeftin a točan.


Tu su se spominjali odlicni osjetljivi testovi: gravignost i geratherm. Ja od ta dva ni jedan u nekoliko ljekarni nisam nasla. A nema mi druge, pricekat cu bar dva dana, pa cu ponoviti s necim. Mislis da je digitalac ok?  Recimo za 8dnt?

----------


## Bluebella

> Tu su se spominjali odlicni osjetljivi testovi: gravignost i geratherm. Ja od ta dva ni jedan u nekoliko ljekarni nisam nasla. A nema mi druge, pricekat cu bar dva dana, pa cu ponoviti s necim. Mislis da je digitalac ok?  Recimo za 8dnt?


Meni je digitalac pokazao plus 5dnt blastica (jednoplodna trudnoca), u prvoj trudnoci mi je bio plus 9dnt morule (isto cb digital). Drugu trudnocu sam radila test iz dm-a i digitalac, ali na 32dc, to je bila spontana trudnoca koju nisam ocekivala pa nisam ranije ni radila testove.
Mislim da i u Mulleru sad ima digitalni test, nesto je jeftini od clearblue (ne znam koja mu je osjetljivost).

Sretno draga~~~~~~

----------


## Mala88

Katka 6 dpt je stvarno rano za 25 osjetljivosti. Gledaj da test koji kupis bude stvarno osjetljiv, a ja inace volim testove sa crvenim trakicama ili kako ih vec zovu.

----------


## Mala88

Cure da vas pitam, ako vadim betu 14 dpt, kada posle toga bi mogla zakazati ultrazvuk ako bude pozitivna beta?

----------


## kameleon

katka možda je stvarno rano..ponovi test ili odi izvadi betu privatno ako možeš...ja sam išla rano vaditi betu, jer sam htjela biti sigurna,6dnt i  bila je niska,ali pozitivna.
mala ja sam dva tjedna nakon bete 15dnt išla na uzv, dosta kasno, kažu da se srce čuje čim prođeš 6tt, ja sam išla kada mi je po zadnjoj menstruaciji bilo 7tt.
cure sretno svima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure da vas pitam, ako vadim betu 14 dpt, kada posle toga bi mogla zakazati ultrazvuk ako bude pozitivna beta?


Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci isla sa 6+1, u drugoj sa 6+0, a u trećoj sa 6+2 

Sretno!

----------


## pixxie

> Cure da vas pitam, ako vadim betu 14 dpt, kada posle toga bi mogla zakazati ultrazvuk ako bude pozitivna beta?


ja sam išla na uzv ni tjedan dana nakon bete, no mislim da je to bilo zbog jako visoke bete

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci isla sa 6+1, u drugoj sa 6+0, a u trećoj sa 6+2 
> 
> Sretno!


E, da... u trećoj t mi je sa 6+2 uzv jedva očitao srce pa sam ponovila sa 7+2 i tad se lijepo vidjelo.
Mislim da je bolje malo pricekati, ako uspijes.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala cure, znaci vi to racunate po zadnjoj menstruaciji?  Moja je bila 22 decembra. Meni su samo rekli da sacekam 10 dana posle bete, jer se ranije svakako ne vidi, pa neznam dali je to prerano.

----------


## little ivy

malena88 ja sam betu vadila 15dnt, i nakon 3 dana sam prokrvarila pa sam u panici otisla u bolnicu (nedjelja naravno) i to je ajmo reci bio 5tt i doktor je vidio samo mjehurić i napisao kontrola za 7 dana  kada sam i trebala ici na uzv kod svog doktora. tada je bilo 6+1 i culi smo srce. eto.
mislim da ne treba zurit,samo se uznervozis. nkih 10 dana nakon bete je ok za poć

----------


## aska

Katka rano je za taj test,i ja sam citala sve negativno o testu iz dm-a. Uh,ja nisam ni imala hrabrosti raditi test,izdrzala sam do 13dnt kad sam otisla izvaditi betu.Na prvi uzv sam isla 21dnt.Doktor je rekao da idemo rano najvise zato da se uvjeri da je u maternici.

----------


## katka22

Ne znam, nadam se da me osjecaj vara. Danas su mi proradili jajnici opet probadanje, bolucka nisko kao pms, nekako sam i napuhnuta... iako mislim da je jos rano za ocekivat menzis osjecaj pms-a je prisutan polako. Vidjet cu koliko cu zdrave pameti zadrzati I kad ponoviti test, mozda vec sutra. Samo da si skratim cekanje. Ovisit ce o tome sto nadjem za kupiti, te turbo osjetljive o kojima se tu prica ja nigdje nisam nasla, svi mi guraju samo CB i eventualno intim...al 8 ili 9nt vec i na testu je vecinom jasno tako da ce biti svejedno... hvala vam curke i javit cu vam nastavak.

----------


## Sybila

Katka, first sign je stvarno los test. Probaj pitati za cyclo test,on je dobar, trebalo bi ga biti u ljekarni. 
Nemoj uzimati testove s plavom crticom- intim ili cb obicni. Bolje cb digitalni.

----------


## katka22

Nisam jos napravila nista, nemam hrabrosti...mozda kasnije u toku dana.

----------


## katka22

Napravila dogitalac iz mullera, minus jasan kao dan. Znam sve, nastaviti terapiju do bete...al to je to. Hvala curke na podrsci...nastavljam vas pratiti

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica,
> mene zanima ovaj test koji daje izglede za pojavu raka - o čemu se tu radi? tnx


Nisam se previše raspitivala, a dr. je samo spomenula da postoji mogućnost da se nađu druge trisomije i anomalije.

Na stranici UZ Leuven stoji ovo:

_Using NIPT, all chromosomes are analyzed. Therefore, in rare cases, NIPT can also detect other chromosomal abnormalities, for example:
A trisomy of a chromosome other than 13, 18 or 21 (frequency: 1/300 of the analyzes performed).
A chromosome abnormality in the mother that is important for her own health or for that of her baby.
Some types of cancer in the mother.
In either one of these cases, your doctor will inform you accordingly._




> Pa i ja sam se odlučila za taj test kao kod tebe Munkice. Harmony prenatal test. Piše da se rezultati čekaju oko 3 dana. Košta 300 €, onda imaju još dodatni testovi na  toxoplazmozu, citomegalovirus, herpes Simplex virus 1 i 2  i rubeolu. Sve ukupno oko 400 €.  Nadam se da će rezulltati stici brzo i da će biti u redu.
> 
> Hvala cure što dijelite iskustva na forumu. Zaista znaci kad brzo dobiješ odgovor na pitanja


Inače, od prošle godine NIPT kod nas pokriva zdravstveno, odnosno plaća se 8 eur.  Budući da mi imamo privatno zdravstveno osiguranje, malo su filozofirali jer sam u tom trenutku imala nepunih 35 godina i nuhalni je bio 1.1 mm pa nam se na kraju nije dalo natezati s njima.

Uglavnom, sretno ti na testu i vjerujem da će sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Napravila dogitalac iz mullera, minus jasan kao dan. Znam sve, nastaviti terapiju do bete...al to je to. Hvala curke na podrsci...nastavljam vas pratiti


Zao mi je  :Sad: 
Tebe mislim da sam cak i vidjela na staru god kad si dosla na folikulometriju. Ja sam bila sa frendicom, ona je bila na pregledu pa smo otisle na kavu a ti si solo ostala u cekaonici? Ako si to bila ti... ujutro oko 8

----------


## milasova8

Katka,zao mi je
A postupak se cinio tako obecavajuci..
Drzi se

----------


## katka22

> Zao mi je 
> Tebe mislim da sam cak i vidjela na staru god kad si dosla na folikulometriju. Ja sam bila sa frendicom, ona je bila na pregledu pa smo otisle na kavu a ti si solo ostala u cekaonici? Ako si to bila ti... ujutro oko 8


Hej, nisam bila ja...




> Katka,zao mi je������
> A postupak se cinio tako obecavajuci..
> Drzi se


Hvala curke. I ja sam mislila da je sve super i nadala se da ce bar jedna mrva ostati...

----------


## aska

I ja sam mislila.Mozda jos i bude  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

katka kad ćeš vaditi betu?

----------


## Lagunas

Mislila sam da ce mi ovaj uzv otkloniti strahove i brige ali bas i nije. Na uzv se vidjelo srceko koje kucka ali i plod velicine cca 5mm sto je pre malo za ovaj tt (7+6). Za 3 tjedna kontrola. Bojim se neizbjeznog. 

Katka, ja cu te tjesiti tek kad javis betu. Do tada ignoriram ove testove koji su tu samo da nas sekiraju.

----------


## aska

Zasto tek za 3 tjedna uzv?Ja sam isla odmah iduci tjedan da vidimo jel plod napredovao ista.3 tjedna sad biti u neizvjesnosti cini mi se puno.Drzi se,nadam se da bude ok.

----------


## Lagunas

Aska, isto se sad pitam. Iako, da pokusam otprilike ponoviti rijeci gin.: " Trudnoca Jé manja ali jos uvijek u okvirima i za 3tt cemo po plodu i gestacijskoj odrediti starost trudnoce. I ako bude 2tjedna mladja trudnoca, takvom cemo je i pratiti" 
Da napomenem da je to gin koja ide na specijalizaciju bas tamo gdje sam postupak i radila i upoznata je sa svim cimbenicima.
Da budem iskrena, i gestacijska i plod su se groozno vidjeli na uzv. Tako da se mrvu i nadam da je i do uzv. 
I sto je najbolje, prvo sam ugledala svoj mjehur (pun do bola) i pomislila, eto, nema ploda, prazna je vrecica...  :Nope:

----------


## aska

Cekaj,jel uzv bio vaginalni ili abdominalni? Pitam zbog punog mjehura.Ako je abdominalni vrlo lako moguce da se slabije vidjelo.

----------


## Lagunas

> Cekaj,jel uzv bio vaginalni ili abdominalni? Pitam zbog punog mjehura.Ako je abdominalni vrlo lako moguce da se slabije vidjelo.


Vaginalni. Znam. Utjeha mi je slaba. Nije lako sa ovim ranim pregledima. Cini mi se da je ovo vec za drugu temu. Necu vise da zachatavam ovdje.

----------


## aska

Mislim da ne zachatavas,isto sam prolazila i ja.Znam kako ti je,ja sam jedva izdrzala tjedan dana a kamoli 3 da sam cekala.Receno mi je da su sanse 50:50.Tako da,imaj nade.Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

----------


## Lagunas

Hvala Aska <3 I meni je zao, sto bilo koja od nas mora kroz ovakav limb prolaziti. Sto jednostavno nije stvar u nasim tijelima, vec u nasoj psihi. Od bete se pripremam na lose vijesti i cini mi se kao mucenje. Kao da odugovlacim a opet ne mogu nista. Iz jednostavnog razloga koji si napisala: nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Grlim jako jako!

----------


## aska

:grouphug:

----------


## katka22

> I ja sam mislila.Mozda jos i bude


Ne nadam se vise. Meni je sve jasno nazalost. Nastavljam s terapijom po savjetu doktorice i radi psihickog mira. Ali to je to. 




> katka kad ćeš vaditi betu?


Vadila sam je odmah jucer. Bila je 0,3. 




> Mislila sam da ce mi ovaj uzv otkloniti strahove i brige ali bas i nije. Na uzv se vidjelo srceko koje kucka ali i plod velicine cca 5mm sto je pre malo za ovaj tt (7+6). Za 3 tjedna kontrola. Bojim se neizbjeznog. 
> 
> Katka, ja cu te tjesiti tek kad javis betu. Do tada ignoriram ove testove koji su tu samo da nas sekiraju.


Hvala vam curke... tebi draga Lagunas zelim hrpu strpljenja, mira koliko je moguce i najbolji moguci ishod. Sluzbenu betu za dr radim u cetvrtak na 10dnt pa zatvaram ovu pricu.

----------


## Mala88

Cure evo ja da javim danas beta 111. Dali je to dobro za 14 dpt?

----------


## aska

Transfer bio treci ili peti dan?

----------


## Mala88

Ja pogrijesila, 13 dpt 5 dan transfer

----------


## aska

Mislim da je najbitnije da ti se podupla.I da beta ovisi od osobe do osobe pa cak i od trudnoce do trudnoce.Ima tu negdje na forumu bas statisticki tema kolika je kome bila na koji dan nakon transfera.A imas i po netu nakon ovulacije.To bi bio 18 dan nakon ovulacije.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala aska! Znaci mogla bih prekosjutra ponoviti betu, nije rano?

----------


## aska

Nije rano.Zar ti klinika gdje si radila postupak nije rekla da ponovis betu? Uvijek se ponavlja 48 sati nakon prve bete.

----------


## Mala88

Nije mi receno, samo da im javim prvu betu. Al ja cu ponoviti pa da vidim, da se smirim. Plasim se jer su testovi poceli biti potitivni vec 7 dpt pa sam nekako mislila bice veca beta, i sad me strah da ne pada.

----------


## aska

Ponovi i javi..Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Lagunas

Mala88, evo Aska ti je sve rekla. Od prve bete vaznija je ona druga. Ja navijam i vibriram za jednu lijepu brojkicu!!!

----------


## Bond

Drage zenice, nije me dugo bilo ali vas pratim. Ja sam danas 4dnt/2 savrsene blastice. I opet krenuo mozak razmisljat o simptomima. Test cu radit za dva dana pa  cu nekako izdrzat do tad. 
Da li ima jos koja cekalica? 
Cestitam onima koje imaju plusice i lijepe bete, a jos vise na srcekima

----------


## katka22

> Drage zenice, nije me dugo bilo ali vas pratim. Ja sam danas 4dnt/2 savrsene blastice. I opet krenuo mozak razmisljat o simptomima. Test cu radit za dva dana pa  cu nekako izdrzat do tad. 
> Da li ima jos koja cekalica? 
> Cestitam onima koje imaju plusice i lijepe bete, a jos vise na srcekima


Evo ja cu ti prva pozelit srecu...i isto tako strpljenja. A ono sto ti mogu reci kao savjet je, zaokupi se cime god, poslom, setnjom, druzenjima... samo ne razmisljanjem o simptomima. Sretno!

----------


## pixxie

slažem se sa katkom, okupiraj misli sa nečim drugim i laganini. i sretno!

----------


## Frixie

*aska* kod bete je najbitnije da se pravilno dupla. Ponovi ju za dva dana u istom labu. Inače ovdje je jedan dobar link o vrijednostima beta

*bond* ajde ti lijepo u laganu šetnjicu, divan je dan  :Wink:  ili skuhaj neki fini ručak. Malo da ti se misli skrenu.

Svim betočekalicama sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Cure, prijavljujem danas bio transfer jedne morule!!!! Vjerujem u pozitivni ishod

----------


## ljube555

Fet bio... morula stara 5dana...

----------


## vikky

Cure, držim vam svima fige, prije svega. A sada vas sve pozdravljam  :Smile:  Imala sam transfer u ponedjeljak,  znači danas je 4 dnt (transfer je radjen 3 dan). Jutros me užasno zaboljelo na predjelu jajnika, imala sam osjećaj da ću puknuti.  Doslovno nisam mogla piškiti od bola i jedva sam koraka mogla napraviti. Popila sam brufen u prahu i sad mi je bolje, zapravo me spasilo. Terapija mi je utrogestan i uzimam injekcije heparina te moram uzeti jos jednu injekciju 7 dnt, ali ne znam ime sada (dobila sam je i odmah nakon transfera) i standard: folna kiselina i pola eutiroxa. Nekako mi se i manta nakon transfera - e sad, je li moguće da imam takve nuspojave od utrogestana ili možda od pustih simulacijskih terapija koje su prethodile svemu? I je li tako jaka bol u predjelu jajnika normalna? Imala sam inače malo agresivniju metodu transfera, jer nije išlo glatko kako je trebalo zbog položaja maternice.

----------


## kameleon

bond,ljube,vikky sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusiće i bete!!!
vikky mene je isto sve boljelo nakon transfera,osjećala sam jajnike još od punkcije...koliko su ti js punktirali?
mala jesi ponavljala betu?
lagunas drž se i da sve bude ok na idućem uzv!!!
katka jesi javila dr za betu, imaš kakav plan za dalje?  :grouphug:

----------


## vikky

Punktirano je 5 jajnih stanica. 4 preživjele,  2 vraćene,  2 zamrznute... nadam se samo da prodju bolovi, ali lakse mi je ako je to normalan simptom, hvala  :Smile:  a uz uvjet da prođu ovi bolovi - je li mogu dalje sve normalno? Htjela bih vježbati, kretati se, taman sam počela s trčanjem i vježbom u vrijeme stimulacije - je li to radite? Meni su rekli onako suzdržano da se mogu kretati nakon transfera, ali kao ne previše, s bas bih voljela nastaviti s tim, pogotovo nakon ovog ležanja par dana...Mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti ništa loše,  dapače... Ima li vas koje vježbate, što je vama rečeno?

----------


## ljube555

Kameleon, hvala!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Vikky ja ponasam se normalno kako i do transfera... posto uz malu djecu jednostavno ne mogu ni mirovati...

----------


## kameleon

vikky ja sam ipak prestala s vježbanjem, šetam šta više mogu , jedino to,ali to se ne može smatrati nekom vježbom...

----------


## aska

Frixie,betu ne ponavljam ja vec Mala88 hehehe..nadam se da cu i ja jednog dana opet.Ujedno,cestitke na trudnoci! 
Ljube,sretno  :Smile:  Rekla sam ti da bude morula prezivjela  :Wink: 
Mala88 nadam se i navijam da se beta uspjesno poduplala!
Vikki,ja sam imala u te dane jake bolove.Primila se jedna blastica.Zelim i tebi isto.Samo ne da zavrsi kao moja.Cure su u pravu,lagana setnja i sl.Nisam ni ja strogo mirovala,vozila sam,setala i radila sve uobicajeno ali laganijim tempom i jedino nisam dizala nikakav teret.
Bond,takodjer sretno!

Nadam se da nisam nikoga izostavila  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Aska, hvala!!!! Bas sam imala srecu.... tri nas bilo. Jednoj zeni nisu preziveli dvje blastice , drugoj od tri zametka jedne blastice i dvje morule prezivela samo jedna morula... a ja jednu morulicu imala i ta mi vracena!!!! Vjerujem da bude tako uporna i dalje i nece me napustitj iduce devet mjeseca

----------


## katka22

> Cure, prijavljujem danas bio transfer jedne morule!!!! Vjerujem u pozitivni ishod


Sretno!




> Cure, držim vam svima fige, prije svega. A sada vas sve pozdravljam  Imala sam transfer u ponedjeljak,  znači danas je 4 dnt (transfer je radjen 3 dan). Jutros me užasno zaboljelo na predjelu jajnika, imala sam osjećaj da ću puknuti.  Doslovno nisam mogla piškiti od bola i jedva sam koraka mogla napraviti. Popila sam brufen u prahu i sad mi je bolje, zapravo me spasilo. Terapija mi je utrogestan i uzimam injekcije heparina te moram uzeti jos jednu injekciju 7 dnt, ali ne znam ime sada (dobila sam je i odmah nakon transfera) i standard: folna kiselina i pola eutiroxa. Nekako mi se i manta nakon transfera - e sad, je li moguće da imam takve nuspojave od utrogestana ili možda od pustih simulacijskih terapija koje su prethodile svemu? I je li tako jaka bol u predjelu jajnika normalna? Imala sam inače malo agresivniju metodu transfera, jer nije išlo glatko kako je trebalo zbog položaja maternice.


Ovo dobro zvuci, moguce od implantacije, ali moguce je i od punkcije. Ako je samo presjeklo, navijam da je od implantacije 




> bond,ljube,vikky sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusiće i bete!!!
> vikky mene je isto sve boljelo nakon transfera,osjećala sam jajnike još od punkcije...koliko su ti js punktirali?
> mala jesi ponavljala betu?
> lagunas drž se i da sve bude ok na idućem uzv!!!
> katka jesi javila dr za betu, imaš kakav plan za dalje?


Javila sam. Nakon tri ciklusa idemo ponovo. Ako svi nalazi koje moram ponavljati budu ok. Hormoni pogotovo. 
LH mi je cesto problematicno visok. 




> Punktirano je 5 jajnih stanica. 4 preživjele,  2 vraćene,  2 zamrznute... nadam se samo da prodju bolovi, ali lakse mi je ako je to normalan simptom, hvala  a uz uvjet da prođu ovi bolovi - je li mogu dalje sve normalno? Htjela bih vježbati, kretati se, taman sam počela s trčanjem i vježbom u vrijeme stimulacije - je li to radite? Meni su rekli onako suzdržano da se mogu kretati nakon transfera, ali kao ne previše, s bas bih voljela nastaviti s tim, pogotovo nakon ovog ležanja par dana...Mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti ništa loše,  dapače... Ima li vas koje vježbate, što je vama rečeno?


Normalno je svakoj od nas nesto drugo. Setnja je pozeljna naravno, sve normalno po doma bez dizanja tereta. Posao ako nije naporan. Vjezba mislim da nije preporucena. Cak ni trcanje...ali cuj, naravno da najvise ovisi o tome kako se osjecas. Ja ti svakako zelim srecu

----------


## aska

Ljube,jesi ti na VV? Citala sam da postoji mogucnost da smrznuti embriji ne prezive,i toga se i sama pribojavam i pripremam da se moze desiti..ali,ovo sto si sad navela mi se ipak cini previse! Ili sam u krivu..

----------


## katka22

Ja sam ovaj put cijelo vrijeme bila na BO. Od prve injekcije. Tako sam si zacrtala od prije postupka. Najvise zbog silnih stresova proteklih mjeseci, cak godinu. Nisam ni radila, a radim uredski posao. Htjela sam se odmaknuti od svih i svega. Rekla bih nakon svega da sam pogrijesila. Previse sam se izlirala, osluskivala, zivcirala, osamila... Sljedeci put sigurno to necu ponoviti. Skoro sam pukla na zivce doma, uvukla se u mene neka tuga od prvog dnt... 
Inace, ja sam fizicki trenutno kao da se nista nije ni desilo. Otpuhala se, cice ne bole, jajnici ne bole...kao da je s negativnom betom sve otislo. Danas sam prestala sa utricima i svim ostalim i kad mislite da mogu ocekivati menzis? Redovno bi trebala dobiti za dva dana...je li to bude klasicno krvarenje ili jace, drugacije?

----------


## katka22

Ja sam imala FET na VV 2010. Tad se desilo najgore moguce sto je moglo. Od 7 izvrsnih blastica prezivjele dvije. A dodatno, vratili su mi ih da nisu vidjeli da sam vanmatericno trudna. Meni je VV od onda koma... nisam mogla vratiti povjerenje u njih. Iako sam 2005. iz prvog pokusaja dobila sina.

----------


## ljube555

Kako mislis previse???

----------


## ljube555

Jesam ja na VV...

----------


## aska

Ljube odgovorila sam ti na pp.
Katka,ja sam krvarila dosta i to 10 dana,mislim da je to sve od osobe do osobe.Bila sam se uplasila,ali citajuci po forumima shvatila sam da je to ok.Menstruaciju sam dobila 13 dnt jos pod Utrogestanom.Kad sam davno isla na Sv.Duh na AIH sjecam se da sam menstruaciju znala dobiti nekoliko dana nakon prestanka s njima.Kroz 7 dana bi trebala dobiti menstruaciju.

----------


## Mala88

Kod mene nista.. danas 58, definitivno biokemiska

----------


## Sybila

Vikky, ibuprofen je kontraindiciran u trudnoci. Nemoj ga piti. Ja sam pocetak trudnoce bila u konstantnim bolovima...zdura se. 
Mala, katka, zao mi je cure  :Sad: 
Ljube, drzim fige!

A taj postotak preživljavanja je nevjerojatno los. Netko je nesto sfusao  :Sad:

----------


## vikky

Hvala svima na odgovorima! Čini se da ću ići s kretnjom, ali ću pokušati izbjeći napornije vježbe (to mi je sada uz ovu bol čak i nemoguće). Prestala sam pušiti prije par mjeseci, dobila sam 10 kg, ovi hormoni pusti mi nisu baš pomagali, ali nema veze. Neka onda sada i kila, izdržat ću sve i hvala sybila na upozorenju za brufen, uopće nisam išla za tim. 
Katka, najiskrenije, ne želim se nadati nekim dobrim znakovima i pozitivnom ishodu...pokušavam nekako ne misliti na to i opustiti se, pa kako bude (iako nije lako, ali dobro mi ide zasada). Još kad pročitam ovdje što je većina vas prošla sve... treba psihički to izdržati i baš me rastužuju tužni rezultati koje ovdje čitam.... Iskreno, pola izraza što ovdje spominjete još uvijek lovim i ne znam ni što znače - ušla sam u sve ovo s nekim osnovnim informacijama i trudim se znati što manje sada, jer što znam više, opterećenje mi je veće. Tako je barem zasada. Rečeno mi je da napravim test 14 dnt, vrijeme sporo ide u ovim stuacijama. Trebam se baš okupirati, pa ako nije vježba, nađem nešto drugo. Malo ću i vas ovdje pratiti, znatiželjno čekam rezultate vas koji ste još u čekanju i svakako vas čitam i dalje.

----------


## ljube555

Sybila, ja sam ostalo u soku o tom prezivljavanju. Bas mi zao bilo zena. Toga sam ja najvise bojala se. Ali bogu hvala moja ocito uporna morulica!!!!

----------


## kameleon

ljube i neka morula ostane s mamom idućih 9 mjeseci  :Zaljubljen: 
vikky samo laganini i nek bude uspješan postupak, lako ćeš skidati kile kad rodiš  :Wink:

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam isto imala fijasko sa smrzlicima 2014. na VV. Ne znam kako, ali od 12 smrznutih ni jedan nije preživio odmrzavanje. Čitava stimulacija je bila preagresivna, bila sam u hiperu. Koma! No, ipak sam ostala kod njih i ubrzo ostala trudna od puno slabije stimulacije.

----------


## aska

Mala88 zao mi je  :Sad: 
Vaki,od 12 nijedna nije bila prezivjela!? Ne zelim pametovati,znam da se desava ali slozila bih se sa Sybilom da je netko gadno sfusao.
Vikki,od lijekova protiv bolova nista ne smijes uzimati osim Paracetamola.

----------


## kaji

[QUOTE=Mala88;3027351]Kod mene nista.. danas 58, definitivno biokemiska[/QUOTE

Zao mi je draga   :Crying or Very sad:  znam kako ti je sad, odtugujte i onda planiraj za dalje to pomaze.  :grouphug:

----------


## katka22

> Hvala svima na odgovorima! Čini se da ću ići s kretnjom, ali ću pokušati izbjeći napornije vježbe (to mi je sada uz ovu bol čak i nemoguće). Prestala sam pušiti prije par mjeseci, dobila sam 10 kg, ovi hormoni pusti mi nisu baš pomagali, ali nema veze. Neka onda sada i kila, izdržat ću sve i hvala sybila na upozorenju za brufen, uopće nisam išla za tim. 
> Katka, najiskrenije, ne želim se nadati nekim dobrim znakovima i pozitivnom ishodu...pokušavam nekako ne misliti na to i opustiti se, pa kako bude (iako nije lako, ali dobro mi ide zasada). Još kad pročitam ovdje što je većina vas prošla sve... treba psihički to izdržati i baš me rastužuju tužni rezultati koje ovdje čitam.... Iskreno, pola izraza što ovdje spominjete još uvijek lovim i ne znam ni što znače - ušla sam u sve ovo s nekim osnovnim informacijama i trudim se znati što manje sada, jer što znam više, opterećenje mi je veće. Tako je barem zasada. Rečeno mi je da napravim test 14 dnt, vrijeme sporo ide u ovim stuacijama. Trebam se baš okupirati, pa ako nije vježba, nađem nešto drugo. Malo ću i vas ovdje pratiti, znatiželjno čekam rezultate vas koji ste još u čekanju i svakako vas čitam i dalje.


U mom prvom postupku (jedino do sad uspjesnom) znala sam vjerojatno i manje od tebe. I slazem se da je puno manje opterecenje. Ako nisi primala inekcije hcg-a nakon transfera mozes puno ranije napravit kucnii test. S velikom sigurnoscu vec 10 dnt. Cak i prije...olaksat si cekanje... ali cini mi se da imas sve pod kontrolom...bravo za prestanak pusenja...ja se nazalost s tim jos borim..

----------


## vikky

Katka, Primila sam neku injekciju nakon transfera, ali ne znam koju, pogledam. Nema veze, napravim test ionako 14 dnt kako je dr rekla. Po pitanju pušenja, to je horor bio. Ja sam naglo prestala jedan dan (nema tu puno promišljanja), a bila sam itekako strastveni pušač i još žudim za tom navikom koju sam doslovno obožavala. Jedini razlog zašto se ne vraćam cigareti je da ne proživljavam taj horor prestanka ikad više. To me jedino drži. Tek sad nakon 2 i po mjeseca mogu reći da nemam želju za cigaretom. Užas, ali sve se može...Iako je teško i razumijem sve koji ne uspiju. Treba prokleto dobar motiv za to, a meni ih se nakotilo više i to je jedini razlog uspjeha. I ne treba vjerovati ljudima koji kažu da se dobivene kile lako istope. Garant je razlog i ovaj IVF, ali sam uz 20 dana trčanja i hodanja po 10 km dnevno, bez kruha, slatkiša i uz samo povrće i kuhanu hranu, dobila još pola kile... Kad smo već kod toga i da ne odem skroz u off, je li inače normalno dobiti kile u cijelom ovom procesu? Puste stimulacije i sl... I još sam se dobro oprištavila iako s tim do sada nisam imala problema (područje uz vrat i vrat, što je obično vezano uz hormone). Drugim riječima, izgledam nikad gore  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Hvala cure, tesko je i to mnogo, ne mogu se sastaviti. ;( ovo je najblize sto smo bili i more suza isplakah. Sada jedna duza pauza pa vidjecemo  :Sad:

----------


## aska

> Katka, Primila sam neku injekciju nakon transfera, ali ne znam koju, pogledam. Nema veze, napravim test ionako 14 dnt kako je dr rekla. Po pitanju pušenja, to je horor bio. Ja sam naglo prestala jedan dan (nema tu puno promišljanja), a bila sam itekako strastveni pušač i još žudim za tom navikom koju sam doslovno obožavala. Jedini razlog zašto se ne vraćam cigareti je da ne proživljavam taj horor prestanka ikad više. To me jedino drži. Tek sad nakon 2 i po mjeseca mogu reći da nemam želju za cigaretom. Užas, ali sve se može...Iako je teško i razumijem sve koji ne uspiju. Treba prokleto dobar motiv za to, a meni ih se nakotilo više i to je jedini razlog uspjeha. I ne treba vjerovati ljudima koji kažu da se dobivene kile lako istope. Garant je razlog i ovaj IVF, ali sam uz 20 dana trčanja i hodanja po 10 km dnevno, bez kruha, slatkiša i uz samo povrće i kuhanu hranu, dobila još pola kile... Kad smo već kod toga i da ne odem skroz u off, je li inače normalno dobiti kile u cijelom ovom procesu? Puste stimulacije i sl... I još sam se dobro oprištavila iako s tim do sada nisam imala problema (područje uz vrat i vrat, što je obično vezano uz hormone). Drugim riječima, izgledam nikad gore


Ja u prvom postupku nisam dobila ni kilogram,bila sam na Gonalu.Sad drugi postupak na Menopuru i vec za vrijeme stimulacije dobila sam 2 kg,onda u trudnoci jos 2 kg,dakle 4 kg sveukupno.Sto mozda i nekome ne bi bilo puno,ali na mojih 157 cm to se itekako osjeti.I evo vec mjesecima bezuspjesno ih pokusavam skinuti i vratiti se na svoju staru kilazu koju sam imala godinama.Mislila sam ici ce lako,jer nikad nisam imala problema s kilogramima,brzo bi ih skinula cim bih smanjila prehranu ili bila pod stresom.A sad definitivno jesam pod stresom,pazim na prehranu,i ne ide.Da li je to od hormona,ne znam.Znam samo da probleme s kilazom nisam nikad imala do sad.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, Primila sam neku injekciju nakon transfera, ali ne znam koju, pogledam. Nema veze, napravim test ionako 14 dnt kako je dr rekla. Po pitanju pušenja, to je horor bio. Ja sam naglo prestala jedan dan (nema tu puno promišljanja), a bila sam itekako strastveni pušač i još žudim za tom navikom koju sam doslovno obožavala. Jedini razlog zašto se ne vraćam cigareti je da ne proživljavam taj horor prestanka ikad više. To me jedino drži. Tek sad nakon 2 i po mjeseca mogu reći da nemam želju za cigaretom. Užas, ali sve se može...Iako je teško i razumijem sve koji ne uspiju. Treba prokleto dobar motiv za to, a meni ih se nakotilo više i to je jedini razlog uspjeha. I ne treba vjerovati ljudima koji kažu da se dobivene kile lako istope. Garant je razlog i ovaj IVF, ali sam uz 20 dana trčanja i hodanja po 10 km dnevno, bez kruha, slatkiša i uz samo povrće i kuhanu hranu, dobila još pola kile... Kad smo već kod toga i da ne odem skroz u off, je li inače normalno dobiti kile u cijelom ovom procesu? Puste stimulacije i sl... I još sam se dobro oprištavila iako s tim do sada nisam imala problema (područje uz vrat i vrat, što je obično vezano uz hormone). Drugim riječima, izgledam nikad gore


Ta inekcija je vjerojatno neki booster koja odgadja kucni test. Navijam za tvoje strpljenje. Tesko mi je i razmisljati o prestanku pusenja jer momentalno imam  osjecaj da nakon pusim jos vise...gadim se sama sebi zbog manjka volje koju inace u zivotu imam za sve druge stvari. 
Kile... jedino sto ja mogu reci je da godine stvarno cine svoje. U 1. postupku s 24 g, dobila sam 4 kile na gonalima (hs), a u trudnoci nakon jos nekih 6.  Izgubila sve u porodu i mjesec nakon poroda. Sada, prije postupka od zivaca dobila 2 kile, samo u stimulaciji dobila jos 2 i imam osjecaj da ce i tugovanje donijet jos koji... godine cure moje, godine...tijelo, hormoni, stres...




> Hvala cure, tesko je i to mnogo, ne mogu se sastaviti. ;( ovo je najblize sto smo bili i more suza isplakah. Sada jedna duza pauza pa vidjecemo


Tako mi je zao...

----------


## ljube555

Bond, dal si radila test????

----------


## Bond

Mala88, zao mi sto je bila biokemijska ali i to je znak da se moze primiti i bit ce dr put uspjeh. Ja sam imala 3 biokemijske i znam kako ti je...
Ljube nisam jos,ipak cu sutra ujutro. Sutra ce biti 7dnt i trebalo bi pokazat ako je t. Danas me nesto glava boli. 
Kako ste vi cekalice?

----------


## vikky

Aska, kao da gledam sebe. Isto niska i kilo mi je ajme... i na istoj sam kilazi bila već 10-15 godina, nikada problema, a sada ni kilo dolje. Slažem se s Katka, vezano je to i za godine sigurno. Metabolizam sporije radi, hormoni, stres. Na meni se sve dobro manifestiralo. @katka koliko si postupaka do sada prošla?  Zao mi je sto zadnji nije uspio, treba se naoružati i živcima i strpljenjem i dobrom psihom za sve ovo. Koji ti je sljedeći korak sada?

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam grcevi od jucer i to dosta...i mene danas boli glava... ali glava me znala boliti i od estrofema... ma mozda od njega.... ali mislim da 2dnt to je sve jos jako rano za bilo kakve simptome...u dobitnom postupku nisam imala nikakve simptome osim grceva i 9dnt implant.krvarenje...

----------


## Isabel

Boj svima, 
Meni je danas 16dc, jučer sam bila na uzv za FET ali mi endić još nije dovoljno debeo. Ja nemam normalne cikluse pa kod mene sve sporije ide no on je tek na 7,5. Dr. kaže da je jako lijepi pravilni trolinijski ali on bi da je barem 8. Na Estrofemu sam od 2dc-a. Idem opet u pon pa ćemo vidjeti. Ako endić krene u sekreciju onda moramo odustati a ako kojim slučajem naraste na preko 8 onda idemo u FET. 
Ja sam malo  :Sad:  jer sam očekivala da će endić bez problema biti barem 9 i sad ne kužim zakej nije, uvijek ne bio okej. 

Jel imamo uopće šanse sa 7,5-8 ili ne? Kak ste vi imale?

----------


## nicky_111

Moj je bio 8 na dan transfera (20dc), isto sam bila na estrofemu od 2dc. I evo sad 19tt  :Smile:  Držim fige da bu se zadebljao i da postupak bude uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Na dan transfera neznam koliko bio...fet sam imala 15dc.... a 10dc na uzv endom.bio 10.4 ....... na estrofemu sam od 3dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal ima koga iz varazdina da nademo se na kavi

----------


## katka22

> Aska, kao da gledam sebe. Isto niska i kilo mi je ajme... i na istoj sam kilazi bila već 10-15 godina, nikada problema, a sada ni kilo dolje. Slažem se s Katka, vezano je to i za godine sigurno. Metabolizam sporije radi, hormoni, stres. Na meni se sve dobro manifestiralo. @katka koliko si postupaka do sada prošla?  Zao mi je sto zadnji nije uspio, treba se naoružati i živcima i strpljenjem i dobrom psihom za sve ovo. Koji ti je sljedeći korak sada?


Prvi postupak sam imala prije 13 godina na VV kod dr Jukica. Uspjela iz prve, imam sina od 12 godina. 5 godina nakon sam isla na FET blastica, ali nazalost osim sto sam ostala bez svojih smrzlica, ostala sam i bez drugog jajovoda jer su mi napravili transfer na postojecu vanmatericnu trudnocu koju nisu vidjeli. Naravno da 2 embrija koja su mi tad vratili nisu prezivjeli laparoskopiju. Treci je bio ovaj sada...sljedeci planiram odmah nakon par mjeseci, tamo pred ljeto. Sad se bacam na ponavljanje nalaza i pijenje liste svaceg neceg sto mi je dr preporucila za poboljsanje kvalitete js. I moram ponoviti AMH. Zivo me zanima koliki je sada, prije 2 godine bio je 32. Moram priznati da sam sokirana sa propalim embrijima u ovom postupku (7), postajem svjesna godina koje nisam smatrala prevelikima (36) do sada.

----------


## vikky

Katka, ja vjerujem da se upornost isplati. Ovdje je najteže jedino ostati uporan, ali sigurna sam da se isplati  :Wink:  I naravno, godine znače. Meni je 34, ali nema se smisla tim se opterećivati. Po svemu što sam ovdje iščitala, skoro najviše na kraju utječe glava...stres i opterećenje. Jako puno priča što sam čula završava - i taman kad sam htjela odustati... i taman kad sam rekla ovo je zadnje...i taman kad sam izgubila zadnju nadu...i taman tada je uspjelo. Upravo zato ne želim znati za milimetre i veličine, što su blastice, a što morule, koliko-stanično je ovo-ono. Dođem u napast, jer sam prirodno znatiželjna, ali mislim da je bolje da ništa ne znam, da se opustim i kako bude, bit će. U startu smo se i ja i muž tako postavili, i da nemam tu hladnu glavu, ne bih se možda niti upuštala možda u ovo. Ali opet, tek sam na početku. Dva AIH i prvi IVF su tek iza mene. I iskreno, nakon takvih iskustava, kao što je i tvoje uostalom, nisam sigurna da bih se osobno usudila biti toliko uporna, zato svaka čast.
A gdje radiš ovaj zadnji postupak? Isto na VV?

Moram prijaviti i da me danas sve siječe i probada, ali ne kao neki dan.  Zapravo sam svaki dan, cijeli dan, u popriličnim bolovima. Mogu hodati, ali baš pomalo. I svaki dan mi ona injekcija heparina sve teže pada. Nekako sam napuhana, stomak tvrd i onu tupu iglu doslovno moram probijati u trbuh, što mi postaje horor. Punkcija mi je po pitanju boli stvarno bila ništa u odnosu na transfer i sve ovo iza njega.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, ja vjerujem da se upornost isplati. Ovdje je najteže jedino ostati uporan, ali sigurna sam da se isplati  I naravno, godine znače. Meni je 34, ali nema se smisla tim se opterećivati. Po svemu što sam ovdje iščitala, skoro najviše na kraju utječe glava...stres i opterećenje. Jako puno priča što sam čula završava - i taman kad sam htjela odustati... i taman kad sam rekla ovo je zadnje...i taman kad sam izgubila zadnju nadu...i taman tada je uspjelo. Upravo zato ne želim znati za milimetre i veličine, što su blastice, a što morule, koliko-stanično je ovo-ono. Dođem u napast, jer sam prirodno znatiželjna, ali mislim da je bolje da ništa ne znam, da se opustim i kako bude, bit će. U startu smo se i ja i muž tako postavili, i da nemam tu hladnu glavu, ne bih se možda niti upuštala možda u ovo. Ali opet, tek sam na početku. Dva AIH i prvi IVF su tek iza mene. I iskreno, nakon takvih iskustava, kao što je i tvoje uostalom, nisam sigurna da bih se osobno usudila biti toliko uporna, zato svaka čast.
> A gdje radiš ovaj zadnji postupak? Isto na VV?
> 
> Moram prijaviti i da me danas sve siječe i probada, ali ne kao neki dan.  Zapravo sam svaki dan, cijeli dan, u popriličnim bolovima. Mogu hodati, ali baš pomalo. I svaki dan mi ona injekcija heparina sve teže pada. Nekako sam napuhana, stomak tvrd i onu tupu iglu doslovno moram probijati u trbuh, što mi postaje horor. Punkcija mi je po pitanju boli stvarno bila ništa u odnosu na transfer i sve ovo iza njega.


U Petrovoj sam sada kod prof. Baldani. I zadovoljna sam. Ona mi je krasna i ostat cu tamo. Ali smo odlucili da se necemo iscrpljivati unedogled. Zelim drugo dijete jako, ali vise od svega zelim cistu i zdravu glavu. Ovo mi je sve nekako tesko palo...ne znam zasto. Nisam dobro emocionalno podnijela postupak, niti poslozila stvari u glavi...
I kod mene je postupak bio savrsen: stimulacija pogodjena, reakcija dobra, odlicne blastice i onda sok...sok za mene kad su se prestale razvijati. Nema pokusaja iz FETa. Dr. kaze da to nije cudno. U mojim godinama. Mene je eto sokiralo. I slazem se, lakse je znati sto manje. Samo zato sto se lakse nosis sa svime ne misleci o svemu sto moze biti i krenuti lose. I ja sam imala bolove od povecanih jajnika u oba postupka, u ovom neuspjesnom su prestali brzo, nakon tjedan dana, a s trudnocom su se bili cak i pogorsavali. Trajali sigurno do 20-og tjedna sjecam se. Primala sam i ja heparin i mrzila sam ga. Stvarno tupa igla, bolilo ko vrag svaki put i peklo nakon. Jedino sto mi fali su cicke koje su bez utrica naglo splasnule...

----------


## Bond

Danas 7dnt blastica i minus,nema cak ni sjene.

----------


## ljube555

Bond pa mozda ipak prerano????? Ja sam odlucila da necu raditi test... nego betu mozda koji dan ranije... sluzbena beta mi je 6.2 a 7 ili 8 bi trebala dobit.menstr.pa mozda bi otisla vaditi betu 2.2 9dnt ili 5.2 12dnt6

----------


## ljube555

Meni danas 3dnt ..prvi i drugi dan imala sam dosta grcevi a danas popustili..

Bond , kako ti osjecas se????

----------


## kameleon

katka kakav je klod vas spermiogram? možda da i mužu daš neke vitamine? ja sam dobila info da kod muškog faktora često embriji propadaju s 3 na 4 dan nakon oplodnje..
bond koji si test uzela ,koju osjetljivost ima? nadam se da je ipak prerano,kad ćeš vaditi betu?
cure sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katka22

> Danas 7dnt blastica i minus,nema cak ni sjene.


Nadam se da je ipak prerano. Iako, ja sam tad vec vadila betu i bila nula ko kuca




> katka kakav je klod vas spermiogram? možda da i mužu daš neke vitamine? ja sam dobila info da kod muškog faktora često embriji propadaju s 3 na 4 dan nakon oplodnje..
> bond koji si test uzela ,koju osjetljivost ima? nadam se da je ipak prerano,kad ćeš vaditi betu?
> cure sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Spermio je odlican, ja sam “problem” kod nas.

----------


## Bond

Test je gravignost mini osjetljiv na 25. Betu vadim u ponedjeljak na 9dan. 
Osjecam se ko da nisam isla u postupak uopce. Vise me ni cice ne bole.

----------


## ljube555

Bond, tako i meni bilo 2015 u dobitnom postupku

----------


## ljube555

Ja cu u petak 2.2 isto vaditi betu na 9dnt

----------


## katka22

Teoretski je moguce da te beta iznenadi. Bez obzira na negativan test... drzim fige i dalje

----------


## Bond

Tjesim se da je rano ipak jos ali posto su blastice trebala je biti barem sjena. Boli me glava opet, cekam ponedjeljak pa cu vidjet na cemu sam..
Ljube iz tvojih usta u Bozje usi

----------


## vikky

Katka,  da, injekcije heparina me doslovno ubijaju i svaki dan sve teže probijaju kožu trbuha. A cicke su od utrogestana? Ja se još pitam od čega su se odjednom tako lijepo posložile i stoje čvrsto i uspravno. I uvećano, haha. Jedina svijetla točka u fizičkom izgledu trenutno  :Smile:  U svakom slučaju ti držim fige za dalje i pratim! Samo hrabro i mislim da nije problem da se napravi veća pauza dok se malo odmoris i dok ne budeš spremna,pa kad god da to bilo. Sigurna sam da bi to puno više značilo, nego sto bi negativno utjecala koja godina više  :Wink:

----------


## little ivy

Mala88 žao mi je što je ovako ispalo na kraju. neka si se isplakala treba i to ponekada. glavu gore i pomalo dalje.

Sretno svima ostalima
i okanite se testova posebno prerano,nisam ih radila ni prosli ni ovaj put to je samo kidanje živaca

----------


## ljube555

Bond, dal si ponavljala jos koji test ili cekas betu????

----------


## Bond

> Bond, dal si ponavljala jos koji test ili cekas betu????


Danas 8dnt i minus, bez sjene. Sutra beta pa cemo vidjet. Al imam osjecaj da nista jer se osjecam potpuno normalno bez ikakvog simptoma.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam do jucer imala grcevi i jucer navecer tri cetiri puta jaku probadajucu b koja trajala po par sekunda i od danas nemam nista.... nestaje moja pozitiva i svi lade mi potonuli...

----------


## LaraLana

*maritas* se nije dugo javila.
Maritas kako si, sve ok.???

----------


## ljube555

Bond draga, sretno!!!! I da te beta iznenadi!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Vikky, ima kaj novo kod tebe???? Javi se

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Katka,  da, injekcije heparina me doslovno ubijaju i svaki dan sve teže probijaju kožu trbuha. A cicke su od utrogestana? Ja se još pitam od čega su se odjednom tako lijepo posložile i stoje čvrsto i uspravno. I uvećano, haha. Jedina svijetla točka u fizičkom izgledu trenutno  U svakom slučaju ti držim fige za dalje i pratim! Samo hrabro i mislim da nije problem da se napravi veća pauza dok se malo odmoris i dok ne budeš spremna,pa kad god da to bilo. Sigurna sam da bi to puno više značilo, nego sto bi negativno utjecala koja godina više


 :Smile:  :Smile: usudim se javljati na tvoje nedoumice...u nedobitnom postupku cice me nisu boljeli od utrogestana al su me zato ubijali u dobitnom...tako i sa b.temp ! kod mene je utrogestan pokazatelj trudnoce...drzim ti fige da imas jednak scenarij

----------


## katka22

> usudim se javljati na tvoje nedoumice...u nedobitnom postupku cice me nisu boljeli od utrogestana al su me zato ubijali u dobitnom...tako i sa b.temp ! kod mene je utrogestan pokazatelj trudnoce...drzim ti fige da imas jednak scenarij


Kod mene i u uspješnom i u neuspješnom cice su bile užasno osjetljive i bolne. Od početka stimulacije, a pojačavalo se pogotovo na utrogestanu. Samo što je evo sa krvarenjem u ovom neuspješnom sve nestalo (koje je užasno obilno i bolno).

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Kod mene i u uspješnom i u neuspješnom cice su bile užasno osjetljive i bolne. Od početka stimulacije, a pojačavalo se pogotovo na utrogestanu. Samo što je evo sa krvarenjem u ovom neuspješnom sve nestalo (koje je užasno obilno i bolno).


mene su bolile  nakon brevactid a ta stoperica sadrzava hcg hormon i zato su me bolile,ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo prestale su biti bolne i to je bio znak da nije uspijelo iako sam i dalje bila na utrogestanima...imala sam 2 feta,1 neuspjesan 1 uspjesan...i tu sam uocila razliku!! :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Pozdrav curke, evo da se i ovdje malo javim, inace pisem na ceskoj temi. Danas sam imala transfer dviju blastica iz donacije jc a dvije su nam zaledili. Zelim nam svima puno srece ❤️

----------


## ljube555

Kaji i tebi takoder puno srece!!!

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav curke, evo da se i ovdje malo javim, inace pisem na ceskoj temi. Danas sam imala transfer dviju blastica iz donacije jc a dvije su nam zaledili. Zelim nam svima puno srece ❤️


Sretno, sretno! I javljaj se sa svim eventualnim nedoumicama i simptomima...

Ja sam vec u debelim planiranjima za dalje. Iscitavala sam zadnjih dana puno teme sa niskim amh i visokim fsh...kod mene je zadnji amh 32 doduse vadjen prije dvije godine i planiram ga ponoviti sljedeci ciklus. Pribojavam se pogorsanja iako je ono neminovno, nadam se da nije ogromno...inace sam imala inverziju lh/fsh zbog policisticnih koji to na uzv vise nisu i to moram ponovo vaditi 2.-5. dc samo mi recite znate li koliko mi treba pauze nakon ove stimulacije? Je li ok da to radim vec sljedeci ciklus? Procitala sam negdje da stimulacija “izadje” vec sa sljedecim ciklusom i da je dovoljno 3 mjeseca oporavka do sljedece, ustvari da to ovisi o punktiranim folikulima. Sa mojih 14 u ovom pokusaju sto i nije malo... nisam ni sama pametna ima li smisla pozurivati.

----------


## kaji

> Sretno, sretno! I javljaj se sa svim eventualnim nedoumicama i simptomima...
> 
> Ja sam vec u debelim planiranjima za dalje. Iscitavala sam zadnjih dana puno teme sa niskim amh i visokim fsh...kod mene je zadnji amh 32 doduse vadjen prije dvije godine i planiram ga ponoviti sljedeci ciklus. Pribojavam se pogorsanja iako je ono neminovno, nadam se da nije ogromno...inace sam imala inverziju lh/fsh zbog policisticnih koji to na uzv vise nisu i to moram ponovo vaditi 2.-5. dc samo mi recite znate li koliko mi treba pauze nakon ove stimulacije? Je li ok da to radim vec sljedeci ciklus? Procitala sam negdje da stimulacija “izadje” vec sa sljedecim ciklusom i da je dovoljno 3 mjeseca oporavka do sljedece, ustvari da to ovisi o punktiranim folikulima. Sa mojih 14 u ovom pokusaju sto i nije malo... nisam ni sama pametna ima li smisla pozurivati.


Hvala katka, hocu javljacu se  :Smile:  moj amh je prije 3 godine bio 0,23 katastrofa. Ja mislim da je jedan ciklus izmedju dovoljan ali sve ovisi kako se ti osjecas. Meni je isto uvijek lakse kad planiram za dalje.

----------


## ljube555

Bond, kolika je beta???

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Pozdrav curke, evo da se i ovdje malo javim, inace pisem na ceskoj temi. Danas sam imala transfer dviju blastica iz donacije jc a dvije su nam zaledili. Zelim nam svima puno srece ❤️


kaji to je to.... :Smile:  da mrve ostanu kod mame narednih 9mj...ja isto sitno brojim :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Sretno, sretno! I javljaj se sa svim eventualnim nedoumicama i simptomima...
> 
> Ja sam vec u debelim planiranjima za dalje. Iscitavala sam zadnjih dana puno teme sa niskim amh i visokim fsh...kod mene je zadnji amh 32 doduse vadjen prije dvije godine i planiram ga ponoviti sljedeci ciklus. Pribojavam se pogorsanja iako je ono neminovno, nadam se da nije ogromno...inace sam imala inverziju lh/fsh zbog policisticnih koji to na uzv vise nisu i to moram ponovo vaditi 2.-5. dc samo mi recite znate li koliko mi treba pauze nakon ove stimulacije? Je li ok da to radim vec sljedeci ciklus? Procitala sam negdje da stimulacija “izadje” vec sa sljedecim ciklusom i da je dovoljno 3 mjeseca oporavka do sljedece, ustvari da to ovisi o punktiranim folikulima. Sa mojih 14 u ovom pokusaju sto i nije malo... nisam ni sama pametna ima li smisla pozurivati.


katka ti znaci ides na fet??

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure! Evo da se prijavim i na ovu temu  :Smile: .

Meni je danas 2dnt jednog 8 staničnog embria (3. dan nako punkcije). Naravno već propitkujem svaku bolu u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali mislim da je to još od punkcije. Cice su malo osjetljive a i kao da me malo vrtoglavica uhvatila u jednom trenutku, to je valjda sve od utrogestana i estrofema.
Ko za vraga na poslu danas koma, ali trudim se ne živcirati. Sad mi je malo žao da nisam uzela bolovanje.

Sretno svim čekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> kaji to je to.... da mrve ostanu kod mame narednih 9mj...ja isto sitno brojim


Hvala draga moja ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav cure! Evo da se prijavim i na ovu temu .
> 
> Meni je danas 2dnt jednog 8 staničnog embria (3. dan nako punkcije). Naravno već propitkujem svaku bolu u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali mislim da je to još od punkcije. Cice su malo osjetljive a i kao da me malo vrtoglavica uhvatila u jednom trenutku, to je valjda sve od utrogestana i estrofema.
> Ko za vraga na poslu danas koma, ali trudim se ne živcirati. Sad mi je malo žao da nisam uzela bolovanje.
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama


Sljokica i ja nisam uzela bolovanje. Sutra jos imam slobodno pa na posao. Kad sam kuci ja previse glavu razbijam a ovako bar malo da zaboravim na postupak. Bolje je tako ko moze i nema tezak posao

----------


## aska

> Sretno, sretno! I javljaj se sa svim eventualnim nedoumicama i simptomima...
> 
> Ja sam vec u debelim planiranjima za dalje. Iscitavala sam zadnjih dana puno teme sa niskim amh i visokim fsh...kod mene je zadnji amh 32 doduse vadjen prije dvije godine i planiram ga ponoviti sljedeci ciklus. Pribojavam se pogorsanja iako je ono neminovno, nadam se da nije ogromno...inace sam imala inverziju lh/fsh zbog policisticnih koji to na uzv vise nisu i to moram ponovo vaditi 2.-5. dc samo mi recite znate li koliko mi treba pauze nakon ove stimulacije? Je li ok da to radim vec sljedeci ciklus? Procitala sam negdje da stimulacija “izadje” vec sa sljedecim ciklusom i da je dovoljno 3 mjeseca oporavka do sljedece, ustvari da to ovisi o punktiranim folikulima. Sa mojih 14 u ovom pokusaju sto i nije malo... nisam ni sama pametna ima li smisla pozurivati.


Pogorsanje AMH je neminovno jer on pada s godinama,ali za 2 godine ne vjerujem da ce biti prevelika razlika.Jedino pazi na razliku u laboratorijima.Mozda cu sad malo biti off ali ako si dobila internu uputnicu i vadit ces u Petrovoj samo da ti kazem da oni imaju drugacije referentne vrijednosti nego u Vinogradskoj.Znam jer sam prije 7 godina vadila u Vinogradskoj a sad sam vadila u Petrovoj prije 2 tjedna.Njima je normalna vrijednost od 8,1-18,3 a sve preko je povecano.Dok u Vinogradskoj je povecano od 48,5 a smanjena plodnost od 15,7.Imaju drugacija mjerenja.Meni je sad bio 7,3 pmo/l.

----------


## ljube555

Bond javi se!!!

----------


## ljube555

Bond, javi se!!!

----------


## katka22

> katka ti znaci ides na fet??


Ne, nazalost nije nam nista ostalo za smrznuti pa se spremam ispocetka u stimulaciju. 




> Pozdrav cure! Evo da se prijavim i na ovu temu .
> 
> Meni je danas 2dnt jednog 8 staničnog embria (3. dan nako punkcije). Naravno već propitkujem svaku bolu u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali mislim da je to još od punkcije. Cice su malo osjetljive a i kao da me malo vrtoglavica uhvatila u jednom trenutku, to je valjda sve od utrogestana i estrofema.
> Ko za vraga na poslu danas koma, ali trudim se ne živcirati. Sad mi je malo žao da nisam uzela bolovanje.
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama


Ako ti je posao ok, uredski i sl. vjerojatno je pametnije da si tamo, naravno ako si fizicki ok. Ja sam ovaj put ostala doma od prve inekcije do 10 dnt...nikad vise tako. 




> Pogorsanje AMH je neminovno jer on pada s godinama,ali za 2 godine ne vjerujem da ce biti prevelika razlika.Jedino pazi na razliku u laboratorijima.Mozda cu sad malo biti off ali ako si dobila internu uputnicu i vadit ces u Petrovoj samo da ti kazem da oni imaju drugacije referentne vrijednosti nego u Vinogradskoj.Znam jer sam prije 7 godina vadila u Vinogradskoj a sad sam vadila u Petrovoj prije 2 tjedna.Njima je normalna vrijednost od 8,1-18,3 a sve preko je povecano.Dok u Vinogradskoj je povecano od 48,5 a smanjena plodnost od 15,7.Imaju drugacija mjerenja.Meni je sad bio 7,3 pmo/l.


Radit cu sve pretrage kod sebe u Dalmaciji, i amh, u istom labu kao i sve do sad. Za Zg cu tek kad krenem u postupak, sve ostalo obavljam doma.

----------


## ljube555

Jutro.... cure koji nakon transfera dal imate kakve simptome???? Ja danas 6dnt i nista nema sve nula bodova

----------


## ljube555

Bond... daj javi se!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

> Jutro.... cure koji nakon transfera dal imate kakve simptome???? Ja danas 6dnt i nista nema sve nula bodova


Ljube jos malo pa moze i testic . Meni tek 1dnt i glava me boli uzas. Za sve ostalo je jos rano. Malo se cure utisale nesto pa se ne javljaju

----------


## Bond

> Bond... daj javi se!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Evo me..na zalost moja beta je 0. Tako da ni ovaj put nista. Stvarno sam mislila da ce uspijeti ovaj put jer sam primala i heparin i za IR glukophage ali ni to nije pomoglo, a blastice su bile odlicne i endo je bio 10mm na dan transfera. Znaci svi uvjeti savrseni pa nista.
Ljube kako si ti? 
Ja sam radila testice od 5dnt pa nadalje i stalno je bio negativan,pa sam znala da nista.

----------


## vikky

*ljube*, tu sam  :Smile:  Okupirah se, pa nikako do foruma  :Smile:  Jučer sam išla po injekciju, saznala sam ime, haha (hcg nešto, tu gore se spominjala). To mi je druga koju sam dobila 7 dnt. Prvu sam dobila odmah onaj prvi dan. 
*Antonija Mia*, ne znam u što bih vjerovala, strah me i ponadati se da se ne razočaram. Ovih dana sam totalno u outu, šmrcam, osjećam se kao da me i neka temperatura uhvatila, nadam se da neće još neka viroza na mene :/
*bond*, baš mi je žao :/ Toga je i mene strah...da  se ne ponadam i onda pljuska u lice, zato se trudim i ne nadati. Čitam ovdje kako svi uzimate i testove prije vremena, ja se svoga grozim i najradije ga ne bih niti uzimala niti testitirala ništa. Što je bliži taj dan, imam sve manju želju vidjeti rezultat. Grozim se te pomisli, iskreno. Radije bih da ne znam.

----------


## kaji

Bond zao mi je

----------


## aska

Bond zao mi je.
Vikky nisi jedina sto se testova tice.Prvi put sam ga isla raditi tek 12dnt i to jer su me nagovorili.Sad drugi put nisam ga ni radila,strpljivo sam cekala betu.Mada sam izludila.Ali,tu sam kukavica sto se testova tice ili jednostavno zelim sto duze ''biti trudna''.

----------


## ljube555

> Evo me..na zalost moja beta je 0. Tako da ni ovaj put nista. Stvarno sam mislila da ce uspijeti ovaj put jer sam primala i heparin i za IR glukophage ali ni to nije pomoglo, a blastice su bile odlicne i endo je bio 10mm na dan transfera. Znaci svi uvjeti savrseni pa nista.
> Ljube kako si ti? 
> Ja sam radila testice od 5dnt pa nadalje i stalno je bio negativan,pa sam znala da nista.


Pozdrav... kod neme nista od simptoma jedino treci dnt imala sam u par navrata ostru bol koja trajala par sekunda i di jucer nista nego me od jucer boli na jednom mjestu skroz doli ispod pupka ... danas mi je 7dnt... ja necu raditi testovi... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jos malo pa moze i testic . Meni tek 1dnt i glava me boli uzas. Za sve ostalo je jos rano. Malo se cure utisale nesto pa se ne javljaju


Kaji , ja ne radim test nego cekam betu ako do tad ne dode menst.ne nadam se previse nicemu... jedan zametak i jos morula 5dan... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *ljube*, tu sam  Okupirah se, pa nikako do foruma  Jučer sam išla po injekciju, saznala sam ime, haha (hcg nešto, tu gore se spominjala). To mi je druga koju sam dobila 7 dnt. Prvu sam dobila odmah onaj prvi dan. 
> *Antonija Mia*, ne znam u što bih vjerovala, strah me i ponadati se da se ne razočaram. Ovih dana sam totalno u outu, šmrcam, osjećam se kao da me i neka temperatura uhvatila, nadam se da neće još neka viroza na mene :/
> *bond*, baš mi je žao :/ Toga je i mene strah...da  se ne ponadam i onda pljuska u lice, zato se trudim i ne nadati. Čitam ovdje kako svi uzimate i testove prije vremena, ja se svoga grozim i najradije ga ne bih niti uzimala niti testitirala ništa. Što je bliži taj dan, imam sve manju želju vidjeti rezultat. Grozim se te pomisli, iskreno. Radije bih da ne znam.


Vikky, mi smo jedan dan razlike???? Ja danas 7dnt...ja imam morulu 5dan ( fet) a ti????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Evo me..na zalost moja beta je 0. Tako da ni ovaj put nista. Stvarno sam mislila da ce uspijeti ovaj put jer sam primala i heparin i za IR glukophage ali ni to nije pomoglo, a blastice su bile odlicne i endo je bio 10mm na dan transfera. Znaci svi uvjeti savrseni pa nista.
> Ljube kako si ti? 
> Ja sam radila testice od 5dnt pa nadalje i stalno je bio negativan,pa sam znala da nista.


Bond jako mi zao... 

I mene ceka isti scenarij!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> *ljube*, tu sam  Okupirah se, pa nikako do foruma  Jučer sam išla po injekciju, saznala sam ime, haha (hcg nešto, tu gore se spominjala). To mi je druga koju sam dobila 7 dnt. Prvu sam dobila odmah onaj prvi dan. 
> *Antonija Mia*, ne znam u što bih vjerovala, strah me i ponadati se da se ne razočaram. Ovih dana sam totalno u outu, šmrcam, osjećam se kao da me i neka temperatura uhvatila, nadam se da neće još neka viroza na mene :/
> *bond*, baš mi je žao :/ Toga je i mene strah...da  se ne ponadam i onda pljuska u lice, zato se trudim i ne nadati. Čitam ovdje kako svi uzimate i testove prije vremena, ja se svoga grozim i najradije ga ne bih niti uzimala niti testitirala ništa. Što je bliži taj dan, imam sve manju želju vidjeti rezultat. Grozim se te pomisli, iskreno. Radije bih ne znam.


pa to je super(kaj smrcas) pao ti je imunitet...ja sam obavila zadnji fet u 6mj i isto sam smrcala,i primilo se...pad imuniteta znaci bolja implantacija...i sad smrcam i herpes mi je izbio to je valjda od decortina...meni se svidaju tvoji simptomi :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> pa to je super(kaj smrcas) pao ti je imunitet...ja sam obavila zadnji fet u 6mj i isto sam smrcala,i primilo se...pad imuniteta znaci bolja implantacija...i sad smrcam i herpes mi je izbio to je valjda od decortina...meni se svidaju tvoji simptomi


To sam i ja cula. Ja sam od transfera nikud nikam upala grla kihanje smrsam i svasta....qi na dan transfsra imala strasnu grlobolju

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Evo me..na zalost moja beta je 0. Tako da ni ovaj put nista. Stvarno sam mislila da ce uspijeti ovaj put jer sam primala i heparin i za IR glukophage ali ni to nije pomoglo, a blastice su bile odlicne i endo je bio 10mm na dan transfera. Znaci svi uvjeti savrseni pa nista.
> Ljube kako si ti? 
> Ja sam radila testice od 5dnt pa nadalje i stalno je bio negativan,pa sam znala da nista.


Zao mi je...tako sam i ja rano radila testove i znala sve prije bete. Nestrpljiva nazalost. Imate li planove za dalje?

----------


## sljokicaa

Zao mi je Bond.

Ja sam 4dnt, bio je transfer 3 dan. Sve od simtoma pripisujem punkciji (probadanje u jajnicima koje je svaki dan sve slabije) i estrofemima (glavobolja i vrtoglavica). Da ne znam, tesko je to... Stalno nesto osluskujem, ali kad se kljukamo svime i svacime ko ce znati. Kad me nista ne boli strah me. Tesko se i nadati da ne bi poslije bilo preveliko razocaranje.
Meni su pisali da na betu dodem tek 16dnt, ne znam jel cu izdrzati tako dugo da ne testiram doma.

----------


## ljube555

> Zao mi je Bond.
> 
> Ja sam 4dnt, bio je transfer 3 dan. Sve od simtoma pripisujem punkciji (probadanje u jajnicima koje je svaki dan sve slabije) i estrofemima (glavobolja i vrtoglavica). Da ne znam, tesko je to... Stalno nesto osluskujem, ali kad se kljukamo svime i svacime ko ce znati. Kad me nista ne boli strah me. Tesko se i nadati da ne bi poslije bilo preveliko razocaranje.
> Meni su pisali da na betu dodem tek 16dnt, ne znam jel cu izdrzati tako dugo da ne testiram doma.


Ja u 2015 bez jednog simptoma ostala trudna... osim 7dnt implant.krvarenje koje sam imala... a sada 7dnt i nista isto tako. Jedino sam 3dnt imala ostru bol i od jucer imam bol stalno na jednom mjestu skroz dolje ispod pupka... ja ne nadam se ni cemu.... bolje iznenaditi se nego razocarati se. Ja imam vadenje 13dnt ali sam imala morulu 5dan( FET)

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Sljokicaa, jedan zametak ili dva???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja u 2015 bez jednog simptoma ostala trudna... osim 7dnt implant.krvarenje koje sam imala... a sada 7dnt i nista isto tako. Jedino sam 3dnt imala ostru bol i od jucer imam bol stalno na jednom mjestu skroz dolje ispod pupka... ja ne nadam se ni cemu.... bolje iznenaditi se nego razocarati se. Ja imam vadenje 13dnt ali sam imala morulu 5dan( FET)
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ja sam isto imala fet 2 morule....9dnt sam imala sam pozitivan test :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> ja sam isto imala fet 2 morule....9dnt sam imala sam pozitivan test


Sada sam imala fet 24.1 jednu morulu 5dan... simpt.sam navela gore. Osim toga nemam nista... sada mi lakse da je pozitivno sa morulom... ali opet ne nadam se posto jedna i 5dan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ja sam isto imala fet 2 morule....9dnt sam imala sam pozitivan test


Ti si sada imala imala fet ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Ljube,osobno znam curu kojoj se morula primila a imas i tu na forumu eto primjera.Nemoj ju otpisati.A i ovo sto kazes bol skroz dolje nisko ispod pupka,jako mi je poznato  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,osobno znam curu kojoj se morula primila a imas i tu na forumu eto primjera.Nemoj ju otpisati.A i ovo sto kazes bol skroz dolje nisko ispod pupka,jako mi je poznato


Aska, hvala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sljokicaa

> Sljokicaa, jedan zametak ili dva???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Jedan 8-stanicni

----------


## vikky

*aska*, razumijemo se onda. Vidim da ovdje svi preuranjeno rade testove, a meni je doktorica rekla da svakako napravim test prije bete. I grozim se i njega i bete. Najradije ne bih ništa. Nego, gdje se uopće vadi beta? I kako? Ovo mi je prva, imajte razumijevanja za moje neznanje  :Smile:  
*ljube*, jesmo, onda smo dan razlike  :Smile:  Meni su 2 vraćena treći dan, ali ne znam kakve dvije. Iskreno, ne znam ni što je morula... Trudim se što manje znati  :Smile:  Pratimo se svakako dalje, držim fige!
*Antonija Mia*, jutros se muž probudio šmrcav, s temperaturom i grloboljom, a bolestan je svako deset godina. Je li i njegove simptome računamo, haha. Inače, iz tvojih usta...  :Smile:  Kažem, grozno mi se i nadati. A tek mi je prvi, pa je tim teže, jer rijetko kad iz prve prođe...Jedino što me tješi je da imam zamrznuta još dva, pa ako ne uspije, ne moram baš odmah opet sve ispočetka.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ti si sada imala imala fet ili????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


imala sam fet u 6mj i nakon 9 dnt je bilo poz...13 dnt beta je bila 539,9 ali eto u 10tj sam imala spontani...sad idem opet na fet opet morule,u petak na uzv i javljam endo u pragu i bum videla kad moram biti gore,sve je isto osim kaj bum zela uz embriogen i laser budem i embrioglue i pikam se s heparinom dnt prije transfera...imam ih jos 3 i nadam se...... :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljube555

> imala sam fet u 6mj i nakon 9 dnt je bilo poz...13 dnt beta je bila 539,9 ali eto u 10tj sam imala spontani...sad idem opet na fet opet morule,u petak na uzv i javljam endo u pragu i bum videla kad moram biti gore,sve je isto osim kaj bum zela uz embriogen i laser budem i embrioglue i pikam se s heparinom dnt prije transfera...imam ih jos 3 i nadam se......


Sretno od srca...
Ja test necu raditi nego betu sluzb.imam 6.2 to je 13dnt a ja cu 5.2 ici vaditi ako menstr.ne dode. 7.2 inace bi trebala... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *aska*, razumijemo se onda. Vidim da ovdje svi preuranjeno rade testove, a meni je doktorica rekla da svakako napravim test prije bete. I grozim se i njega i bete. Najradije ne bih ništa. Nego, gdje se uopće vadi beta? I kako? Ovo mi je prva, imajte razumijevanja za moje neznanje  
> *ljube*, jesmo, onda smo dan razlike  Meni su 2 vraćena treći dan, ali ne znam kakve dvije. Iskreno, ne znam ni što je morula... Trudim se što manje znati  Pratimo se svakako dalje, držim fige!
> *Antonija Mia*, jutros se muž probudio šmrcav, s temperaturom i grloboljom, a bolestan je svako deset godina. Je li i njegove simptome računamo, haha. Inače, iz tvojih usta...  Kažem, grozno mi se i nadati. A tek mi je prvi, pa je tim teže, jer rijetko kad iz prve prođe...Jedino što me tješi je da imam zamrznuta još dva, pa ako ne uspije, ne moram baš odmah opet sve ispočetka.


Dal planiras test ili???? Kad ti je beta??? Meni 6.2 13dnt a ja cu 5.2 ici vaditi u pon.ni cemu ne nadam se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *aska*, razumijemo se onda. Vidim da ovdje svi preuranjeno rade testove, a meni je doktorica rekla da svakako napravim test prije bete. I grozim se i njega i bete. Najradije ne bih ništa. Nego, gdje se uopće vadi beta? I kako? Ovo mi je prva, imajte razumijevanja za moje neznanje  
> *ljube*, jesmo, onda smo dan razlike  Meni su 2 vraćena treći dan, ali ne znam kakve dvije. Iskreno, ne znam ni što je morula... Trudim se što manje znati  Pratimo se svakako dalje, držim fige!
> *Antonija Mia*, jutros se muž probudio šmrcav, s temperaturom i grloboljom, a bolestan je svako deset godina. Je li i njegove simptome računamo, haha. Inače, iz tvojih usta...  Kažem, grozno mi se i nadati. A tek mi je prvi, pa je tim teže, jer rijetko kad iz prve prođe...Jedino što me tješi je da imam zamrznuta još dva, pa ako ne uspije, ne moram baš odmah opet sve ispočetka.


Vikky, dal imas kakve simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Vikky betu vadis u laboratoriju gdje zelis.Ja sam vadila u bolnici,primarni ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu odmah nakon transfera.Nakon sto je sad drugi put beta bila pozitivna onda sam isla opet njemu da mi da drugu uputnicu za betu da ju ponovim nakon 2 dana.Betu sam javljala u bolnici gdje su mi radili IVF.Njima je nevazno gdje ces ti nju vaditi,bitno je da im javis.Ako je negativna dogovarate se za dalje,ako je pozitivna sami ti daju upute da li ju ponoviti i kad na uzv.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Vikky betu vadis u laboratoriju gdje zelis.Ja sam vadila u bolnici,primarni ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu odmah nakon transfera.Nakon sto je sad drugi put beta bila pozitivna onda sam isla opet njemu da mi da drugu uputnicu za betu da ju ponovim nakon 2 dana.Betu sam javljala u bolnici gdje su mi radili IVF.Njima je nevazno gdje ces ti nju vaditi,bitno je da im javis.Ako je negativna dogovarate se za dalje,ako je pozitivna sami ti daju upute da li ju ponoviti i kad na uzv.


u pravu si to sam ja tako radila dok sam u petrovoj isla....dobila sam internu  uputnicu za betu,dr mi je rekao u slucaj da je poz onda imam pravo na takve 3 uputnice...

----------


## katka22

> *aska*, razumijemo se onda. Vidim da ovdje svi preuranjeno rade testove, a meni je doktorica rekla da svakako napravim test prije bete. I grozim se i njega i bete. Najradije ne bih ništa. Nego, gdje se uopće vadi beta? I kako? Ovo mi je prva, imajte razumijevanja za moje neznanje  
> *ljube*, jesmo, onda smo dan razlike  Meni su 2 vraćena treći dan, ali ne znam kakve dvije. Iskreno, ne znam ni što je morula... Trudim se što manje znati  Pratimo se svakako dalje, držim fige!
> *Antonija Mia*, jutros se muž probudio šmrcav, s temperaturom i grloboljom, a bolestan je svako deset godina. Je li i njegove simptome računamo, haha. Inače, iz tvojih usta...  Kažem, grozno mi se i nadati. A tek mi je prvi, pa je tim teže, jer rijetko kad iz prve prođe...Jedino što me tješi je da imam zamrznuta još dva, pa ako ne uspije, ne moram baš odmah opet sve ispočetka.


Zavidim ti na “neznanju”. Ja bi se voljela vratiti u to stanje uma. Za razliku od nekih cura ovdje i ja sam poprilicna neznalica, ali opet sam previse znatizeljna i stalno nesto citam i proucavam..ne zamaraj se s detaljima. Ne znaci da neces uspjeti iz prve. Ustvari, ja znam puno parova koji su uspjeli iz prve. I ja sam u prvom postupku uspjela iz prve. Stvar je u tome da ovdje vecinom pisu cure koje su u duljoj borbi... i super za smrzlice, to puno olaksava stvar za dalje. 




> Dal planiras test ili???? Kad ti je beta??? Meni 6.2 13dnt a ja cu 5.2 ici vaditi u pon.ni cemu ne nadam se
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Zasto se ne nadas? Imas svako pravo nadati se dok te nesto ne razuvjeri... ja ti zelim uspjeh...
Oprosti ako sam nesto fulala, ali u potpisu ti pise prirodna trudnoca s terminom pocetkom prosle godine... to je sve u redu proslo?




> Vikky betu vadis u laboratoriju gdje zelis.Ja sam vadila u bolnici,primarni ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu odmah nakon transfera.Nakon sto je sad drugi put beta bila pozitivna onda sam isla opet njemu da mi da drugu uputnicu za betu da ju ponovim nakon 2 dana.Betu sam javljala u bolnici gdje su mi radili IVF.Njima je nevazno gdje ces ti nju vaditi,bitno je da im javis.Ako je negativna dogovarate se za dalje,ako je pozitivna sami ti daju upute da li ju ponoviti i kad na uzv.


Mozes u bolnici kao sto je rekla Aska s uputnicom svog ginekologa ili u nekom privatnom labu ako ga imas u svom gradu bez ikakve uputnice, dodje nekih 130-150 kn. Samo provjeri koliko treba da bude gotov nalaz. Kod mene u privatnom labu to predugo traje. Nalaz bude tek u 6 navecer sto nikako nije brzo. Ispalis na zivce. U bolnici je gotov za sat vremena nakon sto ginekolog upise na uputnicu da je hitno.

----------


## ljube555

> Zavidim ti na “neznanju”. Ja bi se voljela vratiti u to stanje uma. Za razliku od nekih cura ovdje i ja sam poprilicna neznalica, ali opet sam previse znatizeljna i stalno nesto citam i proucavam..ne zamaraj se s detaljima. Ne znaci da neces uspjeti iz prve. Ustvari, ja znam puno parova koji su uspjeli iz prve. I ja sam u prvom postupku uspjela iz prve. Stvar je u tome da ovdje vecinom pisu cure koje su u duljoj borbi... i super za smrzlice, to puno olaksava stvar za dalje. 
> 
> 
> 
> Zasto se ne nadas? Imas svako pravo nadati se dok te nesto ne razuvjeri... ja ti zelim uspjeh...
> Oprosti ako sam nesto fulala, ali u potpisu ti pise prirodna trudnoca s terminom pocetkom prosle godine... to je sve u redu proslo?
> 
> 
> 
> Mozes u bolnici kao sto je rekla Aska s uputnicom svog ginekologa ili u nekom privatnom labu ako ga imas u svom gradu bez ikakve uputnice, dodje nekih 130-150 kn. Samo provjeri koliko treba da bude gotov nalaz. Kod mene u privatnom labu to predugo traje. Nalaz bude tek u 6 navecer sto nikako nije brzo. Ispalis na zivce. U bolnici je gotov za sat vremena nakon sto ginekolog upise na uputnicu da je hitno.


Da. Ostala sam prirodno trudna nakon ivf... 11 mjeseeci razlika medu klincama.. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

Jutro curke, danas guram 3dnt , malo me dole bolucka na momente i sinoc me tako neka vrelina u glavi oko ociju uhavtila da sam mislila da cu temperaturu dobiti, ali sva sreca nisam. Ljube sljokica kako ide? Ima jos koja cekalica? Pozdrav svima   :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro curke, danas guram 3dnt , malo me dole bolucka na momente i sinoc me tako neka vrelina u glavi oko ociju uhavtila da sam mislila da cu temperaturu dobiti, ali sva sreca nisam. Ljube sljokica kako ide? Ima jos koja cekalica? Pozdrav svima


Pozdrav... kod mene sve po starom... bol bila 3dnt i 6dnt a ostali dane mir... nemam reci... jedino imam grlobolje...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inso

> Katka,  da, injekcije heparina me doslovno ubijaju i svaki dan sve teže probijaju kožu trbuha. A cicke su od utrogestana? Ja se još pitam od čega su se odjednom tako lijepo posložile i stoje čvrsto i uspravno. I uvećano, haha. Jedina svijetla točka u fizičkom izgledu trenutno  U svakom slučaju ti držim fige za dalje i pratim! Samo hrabro i mislim da nije problem da se napravi veća pauza dok se malo odmoris i dok ne budeš spremna,pa kad god da to bilo. Sigurna sam da bi to puno više značilo, nego sto bi negativno utjecala koja godina više


Vikky jesi li probala davati si injekcije u bedro, ili da ti netko drugi da u nadlakticu? Ja koristim clexane, dajem si u bedro, i nemam baš nekih problema. Nekad mi je ubod bolan, nekad ga ni ne osjetim. Svi pričaju da su igle debele i tupe, a meni se ne čini, ok su mi. Nekad mi izađe modrica na mjestu uboda, a nekad ne. Uglavnom nakon uboda treba ubrizgavati polako, al ono full polako, i ne masirati ni pritiskati mjesto uboda nakon. Dok sam bila u bolnici sestre su mi davale u ruku, u mišić nadlaktice, i to mi je bilo super, ni modrica ni prevelike boli.

----------


## aska

Najbitnije je da se Heparin daje potkozno.U bolnici cesto daju u ruku ali i u trbuh,vecina ih preporucuje u trbuh radi masnog tkiva i jer je tamo kao bezbolnije.Nisam ga primala u postupku nikad,vec samo nakon operacija i kiretazi.Govorim ovo iskljucivo kao zdravstveni radnik.
Ali sam htjela pitati Vikky i Katku kako to da su one primale Heparin? Na osnovu cega? Trombofilija,pobacaji? Jer citala sam da se on ne daje cak svima ni nakon  pobacaja.

----------


## vikky

Inso, meni je rečeno da si dajem u trbuh, pa ne bih htjela mimo toga sto su mi rekli. Streberski slijedim svaku uputu  :Smile:  Imam još ionako samo 4 dana heparina, tako da ok. Uostalom, skuzila sam neki princip i mjesto gdje mi je manje bolno. Injekcije su tupe i grozne i dosta boli nakon sto se primi - to je nažalost istina. 

@ Aska - meni je mama umrla nedavno upravo od trombofilije i imala je problema s tim cijeli život, imam dosta slučajeva spontanih u bližoj obitelji i išla sam na testiranje na trombofiliju koje je pokazalo blago uvećan rizik. Dali su mi preventivno zbog svega navedenog.

----------


## katka22

> Najbitnije je da se Heparin daje potkozno.U bolnici cesto daju u ruku ali i u trbuh,vecina ih preporucuje u trbuh radi masnog tkiva i jer je tamo kao bezbolnije.Nisam ga primala u postupku nikad,vec samo nakon operacija i kiretazi.Govorim ovo iskljucivo kao zdravstveni radnik.
> Ali sam htjela pitati Vikky i Katku kako to da su one primale Heparin? Na osnovu cega? Trombofilija,pobacaji? Jer citala sam da se on ne daje cak svima ni nakon  pobacaja.


I ja sam radila testiranje na osnovi obiteljske anamneze jer ima puno tromboza s obe strane, a i sama sam kao curica od 14 godina imala trombozu potkoljenice. Dijagnoza 3 mutacije, MTHFR, PAI i jos nesto, ne znam napamet, isto umjereni rizik, ali primam prevencije radi.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Jutro curke, danas guram 3dnt , malo me dole bolucka na momente i sinoc me tako neka vrelina u glavi oko ociju uhavtila da sam mislila da cu temperaturu dobiti, ali sva sreca nisam. Ljube sljokica kako ide? Ima jos koja cekalica? Pozdrav svima


Pozdrav, mene više ništa ne probada u trbuhu, izgleda da je ono prije stvarno bilo od punkcija. Jedino mi se trbuh užasno napuhao tako da su me i moje najšire hlače žuljale danas.

----------


## aska

Hvala Vikky i Katka,i mislila sam da je to u pitanju jer su i mene sad pitali imam li takvih slucajeva u obitelji.I za trombozu i za pobacaje.Ali,nemam.Ispricavam se ako sam malo previse zapitkivala.
Vikky,rekla sam razlog zasto su ti naveli da si dajes u trbuh.Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav, mene više ništa ne probada u trbuhu, izgleda da je ono prije stvarno bilo od punkcija. Jedino mi se trbuh užasno napuhao tako da su me i moje najšire hlače žuljale danas.


A ni ja nemam nista.... neznam cemu nadati se.... koji ti danas dan????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Inso, meni je rečeno da si dajem u trbuh, pa ne bih htjela mimo toga sto su mi rekli. Streberski slijedim svaku uputu  Imam još ionako samo 4 dana heparina, tako da ok. Uostalom, skuzila sam neki princip i mjesto gdje mi je manje bolno. Injekcije su tupe i grozne i dosta boli nakon sto se primi - to je nažalost istina. 
> 
> @ Aska - meni je mama umrla nedavno upravo od trombofilije i imala je problema s tim cijeli život, imam dosta slučajeva spontanih u bližoj obitelji i išla sam na testiranje na trombofiliju koje je pokazalo blago uvećan rizik. Dali su mi preventivno zbog svega navedenog.


Vikky, koji si danas dan nakon transf.sve mi brka se vec.... gdje jos pon.a mene vec hvata nervoza

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure koji imaju malo vise iskustva... ne kuzim to estrofem ovulacija transfer.. jasno mi je da on zadeblji endom.ali dok imas punkciju i nakon njej pijes estrofem onda punkcija racuna se kao ovulacija ...a dok je fet i meni od 10dc transfer bio peti dan znaci 10dc racuna se kao ovulacija ili???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

> Cure koji imaju malo vise iskustva... ne kuzim to estrofem ovulacija transfer.. jasno mi je da on zadeblji endom.ali dok imas punkciju i nakon njej pijes estrofem onda punkcija racuna se kao ovulacija ...a dok je fet i meni od 10dc transfer bio peti dan znaci 10dc racuna se kao ovulacija ili???? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube neznam jesam li te dobro razumila, kod mene su kad je bio FET od prvog dc uveli estrofem a 3 ili 5 dana prije transfera bi pocela sa utrogestanom i tako bi se odglumila ovulacija ili punkcija. Tako bar rade u pragu. Kad sam imala punkcije nikad nisam dobivala estrofem. Ali to je davno bilo, vise nemam jc za punktiranje pa sam zato na donaciji jc.

----------


## vikky

@aska, nema previše zapitkivanja, tu smo da razmijenimo iskustva... a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako zapeče injekcija negdje drugo, ako je na trbuhu ovako. Imam čak i par malih podlijeva, jer mi je valjda zbog napuhanosti trbuha, teže probijala igla

@ljube, test bih trebala raditi u ponedjeljak. Ali mislila sam ga ostaviti možda za utorak ili srijedu. Apoteka mi je 20 km daleko, pa kad dobijem volju otići do nje, osim ako me nešto ne nagoni prije  :Wink:

----------


## aska

Vikky,to pecenje zavisi i od samog lijeka.Poznato je da Heparin i njemu slicni lijekovi peku.

----------


## ljube555

> @aska, nema previše zapitkivanja, tu smo da razmijenimo iskustva... a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako zapeče injekcija negdje drugo, ako je na trbuhu ovako. Imam čak i par malih podlijeva, jer mi je valjda zbog napuhanosti trbuha, teže probijala igla
> 
> @ljube, test bih trebala raditi u ponedjeljak. Ali mislila sam ga ostaviti možda za utorak ili srijedu. Apoteka mi je 20 km daleko, pa kad dobijem volju otići do nje, osim ako me nešto ne nagoni prije


Ja imam u utorak 13dnt sluzbenu betu a tebi to bude 14dnt, dal tako????? Pa kad bi ti inace trebala vaditi betu????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja imam u utorak 13dnt sluzbenu betu a tebi to bude 14dnt, dal tako????? Pa kad bi ti inace trebala vaditi betu????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ali necu cekati utorak nego cu u poned.na 12dnt..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Inso, meni je rečeno da si dajem u trbuh, pa ne bih htjela mimo toga sto su mi rekli. Streberski slijedim svaku uputu  Imam još ionako samo 4 dana heparina, tako da ok. Uostalom, skuzila sam neki princip i mjesto gdje mi je manje bolno. Injekcije su tupe i grozne i dosta boli nakon sto se primi - to je nažalost istina. 
> 
> @ Aska - meni je mama umrla nedavno upravo od trombofilije i imala je problema s tim cijeli život, imam dosta slučajeva spontanih u bližoj obitelji i išla sam na testiranje na trombofiliju koje je pokazalo blago uvećan rizik. Dali su mi preventivno zbog svega navedenog.


Vikky, a rekli su ti da ces si te injekcije davati do minimalno 12. tjedna trudnoce ako si sad ostala trudna? Probaj naci vise manje bolnih mjesta...

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam danas 6dnt, nema bolova samo napuhanost. Trudim se razmisljati pozitivno. Kolike cure ni ne znaju kad zatrudne, ne mora to onda valjd biti bolno.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam danas 6dnt, nema bolova samo napuhanost. Trudim se razmisljati pozitivno. Kolike cure ni ne znaju kad zatrudne, ne mora to onda valjd biti bolno.


Ja sam danas 9dnt isto nista nema osim kaj sam napuhnuta...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

Katka, nitko mi to nije rekao. Zar toliko??? Uh...Ma dobro, dat će se izdržati za ovo, bit će super ako budem morala  :Smile:  Zar nisu mogli izmisliti neke tablete za to...

----------


## aska

Imaju tablete,martefarin.Ali pretpostavljam da su jace i stetnije za trudnocu.

----------


## vikky

Da, sigurno imaju dobar razlog zašto davaju injekcije, tako da si garant u pravu. Danas sam se tako lijepo ubola, ništa me nije zabolilo. Voljela bih da sam upamtila bolje točno kako i gdje  :Smile:  Evo, kupila sam i test na kraju danas, ali ga nemam neku želju iskoristiti. U ponedjeljak je 14 dan, pa bih trebala tada, ako smognem hrabrosti, hocu. Pitanje je hoće li prevagnuti strah od rezultata ili znatiželja. @aska, oprosti, nisam najbolje sve pohvatala - u kojoj si ti fazi točno sada?

----------


## ljube555

> Da, sigurno imaju dobar razlog zašto davaju injekcije, tako da si garant u pravu. Danas sam se tako lijepo ubola, ništa me nije zabolilo. Voljela bih da sam upamtila bolje točno kako i gdje  Evo, kupila sam i test na kraju danas, ali ga nemam neku želju iskoristiti. U ponedjeljak je 14 dan, pa bih trebala tada, ako smognem hrabrosti, hocu. Pitanje je hoće li prevagnuti strah od rezultata ili znatiželja. @aska, oprosti, nisam najbolje sve pohvatala - u kojoj si ti fazi točno sada?


Sretno u pon.sa testom...

Ja sam jucer uzela uputnicu za betu idem u pon....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Ja sam trenutno na ''cekanju''.  :Wink:  Iduci mjesec idem u FET.Trebala sam ovaj,ali posto lijecnik ide na godisnji odlucili smo se za iduci.Vadila sam jos neke nalaze hormona(spolne i stitnjace) i isla na uzv jer sam imala cistu.Sad je sve uredno pa mozemo iduci mjesec.Ici cemo s estrofemom.

----------


## vikky

ljube, držim figice  :Smile:  Svakako se čitamo  :Wink:  
aska, a je li inače mora biti neka pauza za fet? Npr. ako mi sad ne uspije, mogu odmah na fet kad završi ciklus? Ima li tu bockanja (izuzev heparina)? I koliko to može koštati ako netko zna, jer sam ja u privatnoj poliklinici? aska, svakako te pratim, stvarno se nadam da ti uspije ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Nisam do sad nikad isla u FET,ovo ce mi biti prvi.Mislim da bockanja nema.Ne znam koliko dodje privatno.I kako svi kazu FET je puno laksi od stimuliranog IVF.Javit ce se cure koje su isle privatno,trebao bi biti jeftiniji.Ja imam pauzu jer sam imala kiretaze a i skupljala sam neke nalaze i cekali smo da cista prodje.Mislim da su cure pisale da se moze inace odmah u FET ako ne uspije postupak.Sve je stvar dogovora tebe i doktora.Mozes ici odmah,a mozes si uzeti i predah.

----------


## vikky

aska, vidjela sam ti naknadno potpis  :Sad:  Baš mi je užasno žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je bilo... Stvarno se od <3 nadam da će sada uspjeti. Je li se zna neki konkretniji uzrok zašto je došlo do prekida trudnoće?

----------


## bibs

Pozdrav, imala sam do sada 3 feta. Jedan s bockanjem, decapeptyl 7 dana od 2dc. Ostali u prirodnom ciklusu. Nebo i zemlja razlika od stimulacija. Puno lakse fizicki pa se i lakse opustit. Vani sam, privatno i kosta 700 eur.

----------


## aska

Ne zna.Za potpunu obradu potrebna su barem 2 pobacaja.Vecinom se vjeruje da su rani pobacaji kromosomska greska.Mozda je bio,mozda nije.Nikad necu znati.

----------


## vikky

aska, jedino gore što mogu zamisliti od minusa.... Da je plus, pa se tako nešto dogodi. Divim ti se što si skupila emocionalne i psihičke snage i hrabrosti za dalje i novi pokušaj. Bravo!

----------


## aska

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cao cure,evo i meni 3 dnt,malo osjetim probadanje u trbuhu.imala sam fet iz zamrznutih js i jos je bio 4stanicni tako da se ne nadam previse nicemu..sretno svima

----------


## ljube555

> Cao cure,evo i meni 3 dnt,malo osjetim probadanje u trbuhu.imala sam fet iz zamrznutih js i jos je bio 4stanicni tako da se ne nadam previse nicemu..sretno svima[emoji4]


Sretno [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kaji

> Cao cure,evo i meni 3 dnt,malo osjetim probadanje u trbuhu.imala sam fet iz zamrznutih js i jos je bio 4stanicni tako da se ne nadam previse nicemu..sretno svima������


Sretno zvjezdice, samo pozitivno. Neznam jesi li citala sve ali ima ovdje dosta uspijeha iz 4stanicnih

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Sretno zvjezdice, samo pozitivno. Neznam jesi li citala sve ali ima ovdje dosta uspijeha iz 4stanicnih


Pocela sam ali nisam uspjela sve procitat,sad cu imat vremena.ma sam uspjeh mi je da je uopce doslo do transfera iz zamrznutih js.jos ih imam 8 zamrznutih.

----------


## kaji

> Pocela sam ali nisam uspjela sve procitat,sad cu imat vremena.ma sam uspjeh mi je da je uopce doslo do transfera iz zamrznutih js.jos ih imam 8 zamrznutih.


Pratimo se. Ja sam danas 5dnt

----------


## ljube555

> Pratimo se. Ja sam danas 5dnt


Ja 10dnt

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Sretno svima..

----------


## VIB

Pozdrav,

Malo vas čitam, ali nemam volje baš pričati. Danas nam je 4 dnt i osim bolnih grudi i malo pojačanog apetita + nesanica nemam nekih simptoma. Dobili smo jednu blastocistu i jednu skoro blastocistu. Imali smo kćer iz FET-a koju smo na žalost izgubili u 21. tj. i kod nje sam već od prvog dana imala grčeve i križobolju. Sad toga kao nema i sve sam depresivnija i strah me testa kojeg trebam napraviti 8.2.
Svašta razmišljam i čitam, ali sve sam više ubijena i depresivna.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Malo vas čitam, ali nemam volje baš pričati. Danas nam je 4 dnt i osim bolnih grudi i malo pojačanog apetita + nesanica nemam nekih simptoma. Dobili smo jednu blastocistu i jednu skoro blastocistu. Imali smo kćer iz FET-a koju smo na žalost izgubili u 21. tj. i kod nje sam već od prvog dana imala grčeve i križobolju. Sad toga kao nema i sve sam depresivnija i strah me testa kojeg trebam napraviti 8.2.
> Svašta razmišljam i čitam, ali sve sam više ubijena i depresivna.


Pozdrav...a kad kojeg imas vadenje bete????

----------


## VIB

> Pozdrav...a kad kojeg imas vadenje bete????


Pa Clear blue radim 8.2., a ako je on negativan onda valjda betu ne trebam vaditi već čekati novi ciklus

----------


## sljokicaa

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Malo vas čitam, ali nemam volje baš pričati. Danas nam je 4 dnt i osim bolnih grudi i malo pojačanog apetita + nesanica nemam nekih simptoma. Dobili smo jednu blastocistu i jednu skoro blastocistu. Imali smo kćer iz FET-a koju smo na žalost izgubili u 21. tj. i kod nje sam već od prvog dana imala grčeve i križobolju. Sad toga kao nema i sve sam depresivnija i strah me testa kojeg trebam napraviti 8.2.
> Svašta razmišljam i čitam, ali sve sam više ubijena i depresivna.


Sretno i samo pozitivno razmišljati, ima nas još što nemamo simptoma, ali moramo se nadati. Ja sam 7dnt 3 dnevnog 8 staničnog embrija.
I ja za prvi IVF samo test radila i kad sam javila u kliniku da imam minus na testu su mi rekli da je to to, ali u ovoj klinici sada gdje sam su mi rekeli da trebam doći na betu 12.2. i da najbolje da ni ne radim test. Mislim da je i večina cura ovdje išla i na betu usprkos negativnom testu.

----------


## ljube555

> Pa Clear blue radim 8.2., a ako je on negativan onda valjda betu ne trebam vaditi već čekati novi ciklus


Ja nemam uopce nikakvih simptoma osim kaj me 3dnt bila ostra bol kratko u par navrata... danas 10dnt i nista do tad...ja sluzbenu betu imam 6.2 za test mi dr.uopce nista nee govorila a test necu ni raditi. Nego cu radi sebe betu izvaditi 5.2... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Pa Clear blue radim 8.2., a ako je on negativan onda valjda betu ne trebam vaditi već čekati novi ciklus


Molim te, nemoj raditi CB test. Dosta je losih iskustava s njim ovdje bilo. Uzmi test s crvenom crticom - mislim da je gravignost u pitanju ili cyclo test. Cijena je ok, 30-40 kn. 
Eventualno CB digital, ali dosta ti je on skup. 
I preporucila bi ti da ipak izvadis i betu.

----------


## bibs

Mislim da  definitivno beta treba potvrdit ili zavrsit pricu. Nije lako cekat, al svakakvih je prica s testovima. Meni prolazi 12 dnt. Puno srece, cure

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Malo vas čitam, ali nemam volje baš pričati. Danas nam je 4 dnt i osim bolnih grudi i malo pojačanog apetita + nesanica nemam nekih simptoma. Dobili smo jednu blastocistu i jednu skoro blastocistu. Imali smo kćer iz FET-a koju smo na žalost izgubili u 21. tj. i kod nje sam već od prvog dana imala grčeve i križobolju. Sad toga kao nema i sve sam depresivnija i strah me testa kojeg trebam napraviti 8.2.
> Svašta razmišljam i čitam, ali sve sam više ubijena i depresivna.


VIB sjecam se te s teme mame anđela ❤️ Drzim palčeve za plusic, drzi se i samo hrabro, nije lako....

----------


## VIB

Budem kupila onda i druge testove da vidimo da li ce biti razlike. Odlucili smo da ipak za 7 dana radimo test, u nedjelju umjesto u cetvrtak, muz je doma pa ce nam biti lakse zajedno docekati prvi rezultat. Htjela sam pitati da li je normalno da te grudi non stop bole od Utrogestana?

----------


## ljube555

> Budem kupila onda i druge testove da vidimo da li ce biti razlike. Odlucili smo da ipak za 7 dana radimo test, u nedjelju umjesto u cetvrtak, muz je doma pa ce nam biti lakse zajedno docekati prvi rezultat. Htjela sam pitati da li je normalno da te grudi non stop bole od Utrogestana?


Sretno [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da  definitivno beta treba potvrdit ili zavrsit pricu. Nije lako cekat, al svakakvih je prica s testovima. Meni prolazi 12 dnt. Puno srece, cure


Pozdrav... meni danas 12dnt!!! Kad ce beta ili test???? Ja sutra vadim betu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ispravak 11dnt....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bibs

Pozdrav, sutra cu betu vadit, 14 dnt. test mi je negativan, pocela sam osjecat onu poznatu bol pred m pa nisam izdrzala da  ne pisnem

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav, sutra cu betu vadit, 14 dnt. test mi je negativan, pocela sam osjecat onu poznatu bol pred m pa nisam izdrzala da  ne pisnem


Koji dan zametak vracen???? Meni 5dan morulica...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bibs

Dva zametka 4.dan morule. Drzim fige, draga

----------


## bibs

> Budem kupila onda i druge testove da vidimo da li ce biti razlike. Odlucili smo da ipak za 7 dana radimo test, u nedjelju umjesto u cetvrtak, muz je doma pa ce nam biti lakse zajedno docekati prvi rezultat. Htjela sam pitati da li je normalno da te grudi non stop bole od Utrogestana?


Meni konstantno prisutna bol u grudima, nekad manje, nekad vise, al stalno osjecam

----------


## ljube555

> Meni konstantno prisutna bol u grudima, nekad manje, nekad vise, al stalno osjecam


Ja nemam nikakvu bol....tako mi bilo u 2015 pozitivni test bez jednog simptoma

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

> Budem kupila onda i druge testove da vidimo da li ce biti razlike. Odlucili smo da ipak za 7 dana radimo test, u nedjelju umjesto u cetvrtak, muz je doma pa ce nam biti lakse zajedno docekati prvi rezultat. Htjela sam pitati da li je normalno da te grudi non stop bole od Utrogestana?


Mene su isto strašno boljele prvih tjedan dana, ali onda dosta manje. Pretpostavljam od utrogestana. Ali nikad nisu ni izgledale bolje, isto od utrogestana  :Smile:  Sretno VIB u nedjelju! Ja bih trebala sutra raditi test, kupila sam već ovaj ClearBlue, vidim da možda nisam ni trebala taj uzimati. Gotovo sad...Najradije ga ne bih ni radila, pa možda odem samo izvaditi betu u utorak. Mislim da necu imati živaca čekati one znakice po testu.

----------


## Antonija Mia

Vikky i Ljube sutra za bete do neba... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikky

> Vikky i Ljube sutra za bete do neba...


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Vikky i Ljube sutra za bete do neba...


Hvala ti[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

[QUOTE=bibs;3029512]Pozdrav, sutra cu betu vadit, 14 dnt. test mi je negativan, pocela sam osjecat onu poznatu bol pred m pa nisam izdrzala da  ne pisnem[/QUOTE

Zao mi je zbog minusa, 14dnt bi vec vjerojatno trebala dobiti menzis pa je test vjerojatno tocan...




> Meni konstantno prisutna bol u grudima, nekad manje, nekad vise, al stalno osjecam


Mene su uzasno bolile cice svaki put, pocele lagano s pocetkom stimulacije, s utrogestanom se samo pojacalo. Bile napete, bolne ali i predivne, okrugle i bujne ko nikad. Sve prestalo dan, dva nakon prestanka s utrogestanom. 




> Mene su isto strašno boljele prvih tjedan dana, ali onda dosta manje. Pretpostavljam od utrogestana. Ali nikad nisu ni izgledale bolje, isto od utrogestana  Sretno VIB u nedjelju! Ja bih trebala sutra raditi test, kupila sam već ovaj ClearBlue, vidim da možda nisam ni trebala taj uzimati. Gotovo sad...Najradije ga ne bih ni radila, pa možda odem samo izvaditi betu u utorak. Mislim da necu imati živaca čekati one znakice po testu.


Vikky, zelim ti srecu... i ne znam zasto, ali imam neki osjecaj da ces nas razveseliti s rezultatom...

Ljube, sretno do neba i tebi za betu!

----------


## bibs

Draga katka, hvala. Hocu, vadim betu za konacnu potvrdu pa da stanem s terapijom i u nove planove

----------


## vikky

Ja vam ljudi moji imam osjećaj da od mene neće biti dobrih vijesti... naime, osjećam večeras onu bol (onu dobro poznatu bol) prije nego trebam dobiti  :Sad:  koliko god se želim nadati da nije to to, bojim se da jest. Moram svakako napomenuti i da su mi skratili ciklusi na 23 dana zadnja 3 mjeseca, a zadnji ciklus mi je bio 9.1., tako da se sve poklapa  :Sad:

----------


## bibs

Joj, nadam se da nije tak. Ja se sledila kad sam osjetila najavu vjestice. Ima cura koje osjecaju svakakve grceve i bol pa bude sve ok. Nadam se da si to i ti

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=katka22;3029604]


> Pozdrav, sutra cu betu vadit, 14 dnt. test mi je negativan, pocela sam osjecat onu poznatu bol pred m pa nisam izdrzala da  ne pisnem[/QUOTE
> 
> Zao mi je zbog minusa, 14dnt bi vec vjerojatno trebala dobiti menzis pa je test vjerojatno tocan...
> 
> 
> 
> Mene su uzasno bolile cice svaki put, pocele lagano s pocetkom stimulacije, s utrogestanom se samo pojacalo. Bile napete, bolne ali i predivne, okrugle i bujne ko nikad. Sve prestalo dan, dva nakon prestanka s utrogestanom. 
> 
> 
> ...


Puno hvala!!!![emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

Procurila... eto, barem ne moram raditi ni test, ni betu... sve je jasno u mom slučaju.  Idemo dalje.

----------


## pirica

evo da se ja prijavim i odjavim s teme jučer i prekjučer (3dnt i 4dnt, 5dnevni embrij) crvena točkica na wc papiru danas 5dnt roza trag, i ne nije implantacijsko tako mi je bilo i prošli FET i 7dnt sam dobila mengu tako da....

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Procurila... eto, barem ne moram raditi ni test, ni betu... sve je jasno u mom slučaju.  Idemo dalje.


zao mi je :Sad:  ali ako nije neko obilno krvarenje ja nebi jos digla ruke...beta je tocka na i!! svakakvi preokreti sam procitala tako daaaaaa....drzim ti fige da nije to to

----------


## Antonija Mia

[QUOTE=pirica;3029629]evo da se ja prijavim i odjavim s teme jučer i prekjučer (3dnt i 4dnt, 5dnevni embrij) crvena točkica na wc papiru danas 5dnt roza trag, i ne nije implantacijsko tako mi je bilo i prošli FET i 7dnt sam dobila mengu tako da....[/QUOT
ja sam imala 2 feta...kod prvoga sam imala vodenasti smedi iscjedak 3 dnt ( rekli su mi nizak progesteron) a beta 0...kod drugoga isto 3 dnt opet taj iscjedak samo kaj ovaj put sam se naoruzala s progesteron depo...i  bingo!! identicno a opet razlicito...nemoj odma potonuti i misliti neg!! nadam se da je sad impl krvarenja a tako i ti moras...išššš stressss i crne misle nego pozitiva :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Di nam je Ljube?? sigurno slavi... :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Mala88

Cure drzite se, ja se ipak nadam pozitivnim ishodima za vas! A da pitam dali je neko ovdje imao iskustva sa biokemiskom trudnocom, kakvi su ishodi posle? Meni je ovo bila prva, pa mi bi opet u postupak mozda, kakve su mi sada sanse da bude uspjesno drugi put? Cula sam da se preporucuje ici u drugi postupak odmah posle biokemiske? Mozda nije pravo mjesto ovdje pitat, ali nisam znala gdje drugo

----------


## ljube555

> Di nam je Ljube?? sigurno slavi...


Hahaha... mojj nalaz bude tek nakon tri sata!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pirica

[QUOTE=Antonija Mia;3029687]


> evo da se ja prijavim i odjavim s teme jučer i prekjučer (3dnt i 4dnt, 5dnevni embrij) crvena točkica na wc papiru danas 5dnt roza trag, i ne nije implantacijsko tako mi je bilo i prošli FET i 7dnt sam dobila mengu tako da....[/QUOT
> ja sam imala 2 feta...kod prvoga sam imala vodenasti smedi iscjedak 3 dnt ( rekli su mi nizak progesteron) a beta 0...kod drugoga isto 3 dnt opet taj iscjedak samo kaj ovaj put sam se naoruzala s progesteron depo...i  bingo!! identicno a opet razlicito...nemoj odma potonuti i misliti neg!! nadam se da je sad impl krvarenja a tako i ti moras...išššš stressss i crne misle nego pozitiva


nakon jedno 13-14 postupaka koliko ih imam iza sebe i u niti jednom nisam betu dočekala mislim da se zaista glupo zvaravat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=pirica;3029698]


> nakon jedno 13-14 postupaka koliko ih imam iza sebe i u niti jednom nisam betu dočekala mislim da se zaista glupo zvaravat


[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

> Cure drzite se, ja se ipak nadam pozitivnim ishodima za vas! A da pitam dali je neko ovdje imao iskustva sa biokemiskom trudnocom, kakvi su ishodi posle? Meni je ovo bila prva, pa mi bi opet u postupak mozda, kakve su mi sada sanse da bude uspjesno drugi put? Cula sam da se preporucuje ici u drugi postupak odmah posle biokemiske? Mozda nije pravo mjesto ovdje pitat, ali nisam znala gdje drugo


Mislim da ides u postupak normalno dalje.Meni su cak nakon kiretazi rekli da nakon 2 mj mogu.Kad se budes osjecala spremnom samo hrabro naprijed.

Cure,zao mi je..

Ljube,sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Procurila... eto, barem ne moram raditi ni test, ni betu... sve je jasno u mom slučaju.  Idemo dalje.



A da ipak izvadiš betu? To procurila, baš obilno "menstruacijsko" krvarenje?





> evo da se ja prijavim i odjavim s teme jučer i prekjučer (3dnt i 4dnt, 5dnevni embrij) crvena točkica na wc papiru danas 5dnt roza trag, i ne nije implantacijsko tako mi je bilo i prošli FET i 7dnt sam dobila mengu tako da....


Ne bih ti htjela soliti pamet, ali 3.,4. i 5. dnt je stvarno jako, jako rano za dići ruke... kad sam ja svojoj dr. javila 7. dnt 2 blastice da imam negativan test skoro me katapultirala, to je za nju bilo jako prerano... U svakom slučaju sama znaš najbolje, a ja ti ipak želim da si u krivu ovaj put.

----------


## Antonija Mia

nije glupo nek normalno...i trebas se nadati :Smile:  ja iza svakog transfera sam se nadala i naravno nakon neg bete pljusss...opet dosao drugi i tako u krug do konacne poz bete...saljem vibreee

----------


## katka22

> Hahaha... mojj nalaz bude tek nakon tri sata!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk



Samo strpljivo.... javi nam odmah, znaš da čekamo zajedno s tobom  :grouphug:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hahaha... mojj nalaz bude tek nakon tri sata!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ja idem sad opet na uzv da vidimo jel se endo pomaknuo s mjesta i kad se vratim zelim da nas šokiraš s beturinom  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Pirice, isto tako bilo i meni u dobitnom FETu. kad ono.... plusić!

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, isto tako bilo i meni u dobitnom FETu. kad ono.... plusić!


a vidjet ćemo dok ne procurim ono pravo neću prekidat terapiju, ali i prošli fet mi je bilo ovako....

----------


## sljokicaa

> Hahaha... mojj nalaz bude tek nakon tri sata!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Drzim fige za pozitivnu  :Smile:  javi kad saznas

----------


## Vaki

Uh! Držim palčeve...

----------


## vikky

Katka, Antonija Mia - obilno je krvarenje, tako da ne treba sumnjati. Već je dogovoren FET za idući ciklus (srećom,  pa imam barem tu zalihu za još jedan pokušaj prije novog postupka). Ovaj mjesec odmaram, i moram priznati da mi je barem ta vijest dobrodošla, s obzirom da sam izludila više od badanja, hormona, podivljalih pristeva... dogovoren je jedino dufaston od negdje 15 dc... ali ostajem na temi, i čekam Ljubin rezultat i pratim vas ostale - nadam se da će Ljube imati lijepe vijesti - Ljube, čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka, Antonija Mia - obilno je krvarenje, tako da ne treba sumnjati. Već je dogovoren FET za idući ciklus (srećom,  pa imam barem tu zalihu za još jedan pokušaj prije novog postupka). Ovaj mjesec odmaram, i moram priznati da mi je barem ta vijest dobrodošla, s obzirom da sam izludila više od badanja, hormona, podivljalih pristeva... dogovoren je jedino dufaston od negdje 15 dc... ali ostajem na temi, i čekam Ljubin rezultat i pratim vas ostale - nadam se da će Ljube imati lijepe vijesti - Ljube, čekamo


Baš mi je žao... i odlično da ideš odmah na FET, ja bi bila tako sretna da sam imala bar jedan mali embrijić za FET, a ne ponovo sve ispočetka...uistinu se nadam da će to biti uspješno. Sad stvarno malo psihički odmori... :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Drzim fige za pozitivnu  javi kad saznas


Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 

Sretno svima !!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Drugi mjesec krecemo prirodno!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

> Baš mi je žao... i odlično da ideš odmah na FET, ja bi bila tako sretna da sam imala bar jedan mali embrijić za FET, a ne ponovo sve ispočetka...uistinu se nadam da će to biti uspješno. Sad stvarno malo psihički odmori...


To mi jest uistinu utješno. Na prvu sam pomislila - ajme još samo 1 pokušaj,  a onda sam shvatila da je moglo biti i 0, tako da pokušavam gledati čašu napola punu. Iako imam osjećaj da mi ne gine još jedan kompletan pokušaj - problem je samo što to sve moram ugurati nekako prije ljeta,  jer si u sezoni nažalost ne mogu  vremenski priuštiti postupak. 

Ljube, zar ni ti? Baš mi je zao, nitko nam nije donio dobre vijesti  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 
> 
> Sretno svima !!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk





> Drugi mjesec krecemo prirodno!!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Žao mi je... i sretno u budućem pokušaju!

----------


## katka22

> To mi jest uistinu utješno. Na prvu sam pomislila - ajme još samo 1 pokušaj,  a onda sam shvatila da je moglo biti i 0, tako da pokušavam gledati čašu napola punu. Iako imam osjećaj da mi ne gine još jedan kompletan pokušaj - problem je samo što to sve moram ugurati nekako prije ljeta,  jer si u sezoni nažalost ne mogu  vremenski priuštiti postupak. 
> 
> Ljube, zar ni ti? Baš mi je zao, nitko nam nije donio dobre vijesti


Draga, a što je s vašim dijagnozama? Kakvo je stanje? Ne vidim ti potpis, a nisam  zapamtila...

----------


## vikky

> Draga, a što je s vašim dijagnozama? Kakvo je stanje? Ne vidim ti potpis, a nisam  zapamtila...


On super, sve pet,  kod mene smanjena plodnost... kaže moja ginekologica da nije baš u toj mjeri da ne mogu prirodno zanijeti, ali situacija je očito losa. Onaj antimullerov hormon je dosta los. Nitko mi ne zna reći točno i konkretnije,  pa ne znam ni što bih stavila u potpis.

----------


## kaji

> Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 
> 
> Sretno svima !!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Zao mi je ljube

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 
> 
> Sretno svima !!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


zao mi je :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Zao mi je ljube


Kaji a kaj stobom? kad je teta beta na redu? ima kakvih simptoma i nesimptoma....

----------


## kaji

> Kaji a kaj stobom? kad je teta beta na redu? ima kakvih simptoma i nesimptoma....


Ima svega draga, cice bole kao i uvijek i imam neku vrelinu u obrazima od 3 dnt ( to do sad nisam nikad imala ) juce i danas blijeda crta na testu, beta u iduci ponedeljak tek. Danas sam 7dnt . Kada ti ides na kontrolu endica?

----------


## bibs

> Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 
> 
> Sretno svima !!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Zao mi je! Sretno u iducem

----------


## aska

Ljube,zao mi je.
Kaji,za betu da bude trocifrena  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

> Ljube,zao mi je.
> Kaji,za betu da bude trocifrena


Aska hvala ❤️

----------


## Mala88

> Mislim da ides u postupak normalno dalje.Meni su cak nakon kiretazi rekli da nakon 2 mj mogu.Kad se budes osjecala spremnom samo hrabro naprijed.
> 
> Cure,zao mi je..
> 
> Ljube,sretno!


Hvala puno draga. Neznam jos uvjek nisam odlucila ali mislim se probati ponovo, ali neznam bas kakav uspjeh cure imaju nakon biokemiske.

----------


## Mala88

> Ima svega draga, cice bole kao i uvijek i imam neku vrelinu u obrazima od 3 dnt ( to do sad nisam nikad imala ) juce i danas blijeda crta na testu, beta u iduci ponedeljak tek. Danas sam 7dnt . Kada ti ides na kontrolu endica?


Joj pozitivan test, divnoo! Neka jos i beta bude velikaaa  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Nista cure nazalost beta 1.20 
> 
> Sretno svima !!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Ima svega draga, cice bole kao i uvijek i imam neku vrelinu u obrazima od 3 dnt ( to do sad nisam nikad imala ) juce i danas blijeda crta na testu, beta u iduci ponedeljak tek. Danas sam 7dnt . Kada ti ides na kontrolu endica?


Ovo zvuci super  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Ja isto tek iduci pon betu imam, mislim da mi i jesmo u istom stadiju, ja sam 9dnt ali sam imala transfer na 3., a ti 5. dan.
Kod mene više apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, strah me test raditi  :Sad: , možda za vikend kad bude bliže toj beti.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ima svega draga, cice bole kao i uvijek i imam neku vrelinu u obrazima od 3 dnt ( to do sad nisam nikad imala ) juce i danas blijeda crta na testu, beta u iduci ponedeljak tek. Danas sam 7dnt . Kada ti ides na kontrolu endica?


draga nemas pojma kako me veseli iako blijeda ali je crta jer ionako je tek 7dnt...ja bila danas i sad je 7,2 ali niko mi se nije javio na mail,vjerovatno budu ujutro :utezi:  sutra budem znala kada je transfer

----------


## Antonija Mia

Kaji kaj si uzela da pospjesuje implat? tipa laser,embriogen ili embrioglue...

----------


## vikky

> Ovo zvuci super  
> Ja isto tek iduci pon betu imam, mislim da mi i jesmo u istom stadiju, ja sam 9dnt ali sam imala transfer na 3., a ti 5. dan.
> Kod mene više apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, strah me test raditi , možda za vikend kad bude bliže toj beti.


Nemoj se zamarati simptomima. Ja sam imala odlične,  zvučale su super, sve je mirisalo na najbolje, pa sam procurila prije testa i prije bete.  Moje mišljenje nakon svega je da simptomi nisu ni bitni, a ne vjerujem da mogu biti baš toliko izraženi nakon samo 10- ak dana. Netko je ovdje već spomenuo da pri jednom uspješnom postupku nije bilo nikakvih simptoma (ljube ako se ne varam).

Držim ti fige, pratim i tebe i Kaji i željno iščekujem lijepe vijesti na ovom temi  :Smile:

----------


## Lagunas

Vecer cure! Osjecam se duznom da vam se javim sa novostima nakon mucna 3 protekla tjedna, gdje sam bila u nekakvom limbu i iscitavala internet uzduz i poprijeko za pozitivnim pricama. Uglavnom, nakon niske bete i trudnoca u 7+6 na uzv prikazana kao 5+6tt... Danas je 9+6 i uzv je rekao da sam u tjednu u kojem i trebam biti!! Znaci sve je u najboljem redu! Za sada, ne?  :Smile: 

Cure, ja ni ovaj a ni prvi put nisam imala simptome T. U prvoj T krvarenje u 5+tt a u ovoj bas kad sam trebala dobiti mengu. I bolilo je. Zelim vam reci da stvarno nema pravila. I ne vjerujte bas testovima a niti beta nije uvijek pokazatelj sto se zapravo dogadja.

----------


## kaji

Hvala cure drage, jos me malo strah dok ne vidim betu ali dace bog bice sve dobro. Ovaj put smo opet imali embrioglue i imala sam akupunkturu sat prije i sat poslije transfera. Endo je bio10 mm. 

Sljokice pratimo se. Zelim nam da nam prag donese najvecu srecu i tebi i meni

----------


## sljokicaa

> Vecer cure! Osjecam se duznom da vam se javim sa novostima nakon mucna 3 protekla tjedna, gdje sam bila u nekakvom limbu i iscitavala internet uzduz i poprijeko za pozitivnim pricama. Uglavnom, nakon niske bete i trudnoca u 7+6 na uzv prikazana kao 5+6tt... Danas je 9+6 i uzv je rekao da sam u tjednu u kojem i trebam biti!! Znaci sve je u najboljem redu! Za sada, ne? 
> 
> Cure, ja ni ovaj a ni prvi put nisam imala simptome T. U prvoj T krvarenje u 5+tt a u ovoj bas kad sam trebala dobiti mengu. I bolilo je. Zelim vam reci da stvarno nema pravila. I ne vjerujte bas testovima a niti beta nije uvijek pokazatelj sto se zapravo dogadja.


Odlično, čestitam Lagunas  :Very Happy: ! Neka dalje ide sve školski  :Smile:

----------


## Cekalica123

Da vam se pridruzim evo me 8dnt transfer je bio 5 dan 2 bastice. Nadam se da ce biti treba sreca. 
A sto se tice simptoma, ma joj tak sam bila super skulirana prvi tjedan i kao uspjela ignorirat cinjenicu da sam bila u postupku. A od danas obracam na sve pozornost, nikako da skrenem misli na nesto drugo. Pa si mislim hmmm jel tako bilo zadnji put ili. Ma joj samo da mi je ugledati tu betu, oba puta je bila nula

----------


## aska

Lagunas,ma bravo  :Smile: !!! Jesam rekla da nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

----------


## kaji

Lagunas super. Cestitam od ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Da vam se pridruzim evo me 8dnt transfer je bio 5 dan 2 bastice. Nadam se da ce biti treba sreca. 
> A sto se tice simptoma, ma joj tak sam bila super skulirana prvi tjedan i kao uspjela ignorirat cinjenicu da sam bila u postupku. A od danas obracam na sve pozornost, nikako da skrenem misli na nesto drugo. Pa si mislim hmmm jel tako bilo zadnji put ili. Ma joj samo da mi je ugledati tu betu, oba puta je bila nula


Cekalice sretno

----------


## ljube555

Cure, sretno od srca!!!! Malo jesam tuzna ali tako valjda trebalo biti... prvi dvje trudnoci bili prirodno nakon toga potpuno zacepljeni jajovode i trecce trudnoca vantelesno iz drugog pokusaja prekrasna curica i moja najveca zelja. Nakon toga sam ostala sam ponovo trudna cudo bozje koji trenutno ima 11 mjeseci... i vjerujem da bog bude dao opet prirodno ako nece vantelesno!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Baš mi je žao... grlim!

----------


## katka22

> On super, sve pet,  kod mene smanjena plodnost... kaže moja ginekologica da nije baš u toj mjeri da ne mogu prirodno zanijeti, ali situacija je očito losa. Onaj antimullerov hormon je dosta los. Nitko mi ne zna reći točno i konkretnije,  pa ne znam ni što bih stavila u potpis.


Pa jesi radila kompletnu obradu? Mislim na hormone 2.-5. dc (mislim da je jako važan odnos amh i FSH za neku jasniju sliku) ili je samo niski amh indikacija za dijagnozu smanjene plodnosti? Mislim , nisam veliki stručnjak, ali po onome što ovdje čitam, nizak amh nikako sam nije pokazatelj, treba cijela hormonska slika. Pretpostavljam da ste to radili... a kako si reagirala na astimulaciju? I kakva ti je bila stimulacija? Znam da imaš za FET i to je već super, kod puno slučajeva smanjene ovarijske rezerve cure budu sretne ako dobiju i jednu js. Tako da... tek ste imali jedan pokušaj i definitivno imaš razloga za biti optimistična za dalje... A koliko imaš godina?




> Ima svega draga, cice bole kao i uvijek i imam neku vrelinu u obrazima od 3 dnt ( to do sad nisam nikad imala ) juce i danas blijeda crta na testu, beta u iduci ponedeljak tek. Danas sam 7dnt . Kada ti ides na kontrolu endica?


Pa to je odlično... nije bitno što je blijedi plus, plus je plus i to znači trudnoću! Čestitam od srca...




> Hvala puno draga. Neznam jos uvjek nisam odlucila ali mislim se probati ponovo, ali neznam bas kakav uspjeh cure imaju nakon biokemiske.


Ima slučajeva gdje cure zatrudne odmah u slijedećem pokušaju i sve bude u redu, neke moraju čekati malo dulje i opet sve bude u redu... sad je vjerojatno najbitnije da se pokušaš oporaviti i fizički i psihički i posložiti se za dalje. Znam da nije neka utjeha reći da je najvažnije da je uopće do trudnoće došlo, ali svakako je i to već puno... kažu da je dobro pokušati što prije, da tijelo pamti... ne znam što reći o tome, ali ja mislim da je najvažnije da ti odboluješ i budeš spremna za izazove novog pokušaja. Želim ti sreću!




> Vecer cure! Osjecam se duznom da vam se javim sa novostima nakon mucna 3 protekla tjedna, gdje sam bila u nekakvom limbu i iscitavala internet uzduz i poprijeko za pozitivnim pricama. Uglavnom, nakon niske bete i trudnoca u 7+6 na uzv prikazana kao 5+6tt... Danas je 9+6 i uzv je rekao da sam u tjednu u kojem i trebam biti!! Znaci sve je u najboljem redu! Za sada, ne? 
> 
> Cure, ja ni ovaj a ni prvi put nisam imala simptome T. U prvoj T krvarenje u 5+tt a u ovoj bas kad sam trebala dobiti mengu. I bolilo je. Zelim vam reci da stvarno nema pravila. I ne vjerujte bas testovima a niti beta nije uvijek pokazatelj sto se zapravo dogadja.


Bravo za malog borca! Sretno dalje!




> Da vam se pridruzim evo me 8dnt transfer je bio 5 dan 2 bastice. Nadam se da ce biti treba sreca. 
> A sto se tice simptoma, ma joj tak sam bila super skulirana prvi tjedan i kao uspjela ignorirat cinjenicu da sam bila u postupku. A od danas obracam na sve pozornost, nikako da skrenem misli na nesto drugo. Pa si mislim hmmm jel tako bilo zadnji put ili. Ma joj samo da mi je ugledati tu betu, oba puta je bila nula


8dnt je već jako blizu dana kad ćeš sve znati. Jesi li planirala neki test ili čekaš betu? Svakako, želim ti uspjeh i nek bude treća sreća!

----------


## kaji

Katka hvala  :Heart:

----------


## kaji

Antonija jesu javili sta iz praga?  :Kiss:

----------


## Cekalica123

Kaji, hvala na lijepim zeljama. 

Katka22, mislim da cu u cetvrtak  radit test, dan prije bete. Nekako uvijek odugovlacim s tim testom, iskreno toliko sam se nagledala minusa, da mi je bas mrsko radit test. A uvijek napravim dan prije bete da se pripremim na taj famozni papir. Do sad je test prije bete bio minus i beta uvijek 0  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Kaji, hvala na lijepim zeljama. 
> 
> Katka22, mislim da cu u cetvrtak  radit test, dan prije bete. Nekako uvijek odugovlacim s tim testom, iskreno toliko sam se nagledala minusa, da mi je bas mrsko radit test. A uvijek napravim dan prije bete da se pripremim na taj famozni papir. Do sad je test prije bete bio minus i beta uvijek 0


Iskreno se nadam da ćeš ugledati dugo očekivani plus! :grouphug:

----------


## Isabel

Bok cure! Žao mi je za sve minuse i male bete  :Sad: , baš se zaredalo neko tužno razdoblje. Nadam se da nam kreće ljepše i uspješnije! Sretno dalje, nemojte odustajati!
Ja dana prijavljujem 1dnt. Jučer ujutro moj endometrij je bio spreman, doktor je bio jako zadovoljan pa smo obavili FET  :Very Happy: .  Endometrij je krenuo u sekrecijsku fazu što je i poželjno (a i potaknuto 5  dana Duphastoneom), bio je 9mm, nije se ispuhao srećom. Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista koja je i nakon odmrzavanja bila A kategorije!  Kaže biologica da je super, kakvu smo zamrznuli takva je bi bila nakon  odmrzavanja.

Sad čekamo 14 dana pa beta. Terapiju nastavljam...
Osjećam se potpuno normalno, nemam nikavih smetnji ni simptoma, jako sam  sretna i pozitivna, pokušati ću ne brojati dane do bete i biti happy  pregie  :Zaljubljen:  :Razz: !

----------


## pirica

Isabel sretno

----------


## kaji

> Bok cure! Žao mi je za sve minuse i male bete , baš se zaredalo neko tužno razdoblje. Nadam se da nam kreće ljepše i uspješnije! Sretno dalje, nemojte odustajati!
> Ja dana prijavljujem 1dnt. Jučer ujutro moj endometrij je bio spreman, doktor je bio jako zadovoljan pa smo obavili FET .  Endometrij je krenuo u sekrecijsku fazu što je i poželjno (a i potaknuto 5  dana Duphastoneom), bio je 9mm, nije se ispuhao srećom. Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista koja je i nakon odmrzavanja bila A kategorije!  Kaže biologica da je super, kakvu smo zamrznuli takva je bi bila nakon  odmrzavanja.
> 
> Sad čekamo 14 dana pa beta. Terapiju nastavljam...
> Osjećam se potpuno normalno, nemam nikavih smetnji ni simptoma, jako sam  sretna i pozitivna, pokušati ću ne brojati dane do bete i biti happy  pregie !


to sve super zvuci  :Very Happy:  sretno

----------


## bibs

Isabel, sretno i ostani sretna i pozitivna. 
Neka se svim cekalicama sad otvori sretan period :Smile:

----------


## vikky

> Pa jesi radila kompletnu obradu? Mislim na hormone 2.-5. dc (mislim da je jako važan odnos amh i FSH za neku jasniju sliku) ili je samo niski amh indikacija za dijagnozu smanjene plodnosti? Mislim , nisam veliki stručnjak, ali po onome što ovdje čitam, nizak amh nikako sam nije pokazatelj, treba cijela hormonska slika. Pretpostavljam da ste to radili... a kako si reagirala na astimulaciju? I kakva ti je bila stimulacija? Znam da imaš za FET i to je već super, kod puno slučajeva smanjene ovarijske rezerve cure budu sretne ako dobiju i jednu js. Tako da... tek ste imali jedan pokušaj i definitivno imaš razloga za biti optimistična za dalje... A koliko imaš godina?


Da, da, radila sam sve te hormone i gro drugih testova i nalaza. Ja sam nikakav stručnjak i nisam se uopće trudila proučiti te nalaze, ali dijagnoza od mojih doktorica se kreće od idiopatske neplodnosti prema smanjenoj plodnosti... nisam kopala dalje, držim se onoga da ne želim puno znati, jer mi to bas i ne pomaže :/ I kad sam sad bila u postupku, uključili su nam i ICSI, iako je spremiogram uredan, no kažu da nekada prebjegnu tom rješenju svejedno, ako možda baš nije hiper-super spermiogram na dan transfera. 
Stimulaciju sam podnosila jako dobro (ako isključimo pristavost i debljanje) - bila sam na gonalu.
Imam 34 godine. Ne zanosim oko 4-5 godina. Nisam ti ni pesimistična i optimistična za dalje. Čak sam i ravnodušna. Naravno da bih voljela, ali već vidim da neću imati živaca dugo biti u ovome. Zato se divim ovdje curama koje svasta prozive (od spontanih, pa dalje i koje su u postupku vec godinama). Hladna sam, ali kuham unutra i kad mi prekipi, to će biti to.  Ja sam htjela ići na posvajanje (bez obzira na godine), no muž je rekao da ne bi bio spreman na starije dijete, pa naravno da nema smisla da uopće ulazimo u to, a i znamo da je i to kod nas teško. Sada ću na fet i ako stignem prije ljeta, na još jedan novi postupak (ukoliko Fet ne uspije). Ako ne, ići ću sigurno u jos jedan postupak iza ljeta.

----------


## Mala88

Draga katka, hvala puno na odgovoru, koji mi je nekako vjetar u ledja, posebno da posle biokemiske mozda bolje probati sto prije jer tijelo kazu pamti! Odbolovala, istugovala i sad idemo u novu borbu! Jer nikad se ne zna, mozda bas ta bude konacna!  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Meni danas 5dnt,glava me rastura od jutros i trbuh me  danas boli ko da cu uskoro dobit..

----------


## sljokicaa

> Meni danas 5dnt,glava me rastura od jutros i trbuh me  danas boli ko da cu uskoro dobit..


Super to bi mogla biti implantacija  :Smile: . A glava mislim hoće bolit od estrofema. Sretno!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Super to bi mogla biti implantacija . A glava mislim hoće bolit od estrofema. Sretno!


Pijem ga od 1.dana menst.ali nije me do danas bolila.sva sam danas neka nikakva,cijelo popodne sam na kaucu :Rolling Eyes: Hvala i tebi sretno!

----------


## Cekalica123

Zvjezdice puno srece ti zelim i ostalim beta cekalicama, ja dolazim u toliku napast da sutra ujutro bapravim test, ali MM bi da cekamo do cetvrtka. Joj ne znam ni sama i bi i ne bi. Bas sam neodlucna. Od simptoma (.)(.) su povece i cvrste, vjerujem da utrogestan svoje radi. Par dana sam bila bas umorna, al ne znam dal bi to prepisala vremenu ili postupku

----------


## kaji

> Zvjezdice puno srece ti zelim i ostalim beta cekalicama, ja dolazim u toliku napast da sutra ujutro bapravim test, ali MM bi da cekamo do cetvrtka. Joj ne znam ni sama i bi i ne bi. Bas sam neodlucna. Od simptoma (.)(.) su povece i cvrste, vjerujem da utrogestan svoje radi. Par dana sam bila bas umorna, al ne znam dal bi to prepisala vremenu ili postupku


Ja sam uvijek za test

----------


## katka22

> Bok cure! Žao mi je za sve minuse i male bete , baš se zaredalo neko tužno razdoblje. Nadam se da nam kreće ljepše i uspješnije! Sretno dalje, nemojte odustajati!
> Ja dana prijavljujem 1dnt. Jučer ujutro moj endometrij je bio spreman, doktor je bio jako zadovoljan pa smo obavili FET .  Endometrij je krenuo u sekrecijsku fazu što je i poželjno (a i potaknuto 5  dana Duphastoneom), bio je 9mm, nije se ispuhao srećom. Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista koja je i nakon odmrzavanja bila A kategorije!  Kaže biologica da je super, kakvu smo zamrznuli takva je bi bila nakon  odmrzavanja.
> 
> Sad čekamo 14 dana pa beta. Terapiju nastavljam...
> Osjećam se potpuno normalno, nemam nikavih smetnji ni simptoma, jako sam  sretna i pozitivna, pokušati ću ne brojati dane do bete i biti happy  pregie !


Sve tako dobro zvuci... sretno!




> Da, da, radila sam sve te hormone i gro drugih testova i nalaza. Ja sam nikakav stručnjak i nisam se uopće trudila proučiti te nalaze, ali dijagnoza od mojih doktorica se kreće od idiopatske neplodnosti prema smanjenoj plodnosti... nisam kopala dalje, držim se onoga da ne želim puno znati, jer mi to bas i ne pomaže :/ I kad sam sad bila u postupku, uključili su nam i ICSI, iako je spremiogram uredan, no kažu da nekada prebjegnu tom rješenju svejedno, ako možda baš nije hiper-super spermiogram na dan transfera. 
> Stimulaciju sam podnosila jako dobro (ako isključimo pristavost i debljanje) - bila sam na gonalu.
> Imam 34 godine. Ne zanosim oko 4-5 godina. Nisam ti ni pesimistična i optimistična za dalje. Čak sam i ravnodušna. Naravno da bih voljela, ali već vidim da neću imati živaca dugo biti u ovome. Zato se divim ovdje curama koje svasta prozive (od spontanih, pa dalje i koje su u postupku vec godinama). Hladna sam, ali kuham unutra i kad mi prekipi, to će biti to.  Ja sam htjela ići na posvajanje (bez obzira na godine), no muž je rekao da ne bi bio spreman na starije dijete, pa naravno da nema smisla da uopće ulazimo u to, a i znamo da je i to kod nas teško. Sada ću na fet i ako stignem prije ljeta, na još jedan novi postupak (ukoliko Fet ne uspije). Ako ne, ići ću sigurno u jos jedan postupak iza ljeta.


Nemas puno godina i iskreno se nadam da neces morati prolaziti dugu borbu do cilja... ja sam recimo vise tip osobe u kojem se rodi inat kad nesto ne ide...puno me to puta kostalo i zivaca i novaca, pa i zdravlja... slazem se s tobom da se ne treba iscrpljivati do krajnjih granica, ali ako ih ne testiras i ne znas di su ti granice... ravnodusnost i mene krpa nakon postupka. Cak i tijekom postupka nazalost. Cini mi se da imam vise vjere u uspjeh i razumijevanja za sve vas ovdje nego za sebe samu... to meni samo govori da nisam emocionalno spremna za sve sto postupak nosi. Cekam da se ukljuci taj moj inat...nadam se da ce brzo




> Draga katka, hvala puno na odgovoru, koji mi je nekako vjetar u ledja, posebno da posle biokemiske mozda bolje probati sto prije jer tijelo kazu pamti! Odbolovala, istugovala i sad idemo u novu borbu! Jer nikad se ne zna, mozda bas ta bude konacna!


Nista nije gotovo sa biokemijskom. Mnogo je zena ovdje to proslo. Ja nisam. Mnoge od njih nakon tih iskustava imaju svoje bebice. Hrpa zena koje prirodno zatrudne ih imaju vise puta tijekom zivota a ne uspiju ih niti detektirati za razliku od nas ovdje. Zaista mislim da imas sve optimalne sanse da uspijes ponovo i nadam se da ces ubrzo. Savjetuj se sa svojim doktorom kad mozes najranije u postupak i kreni u nove pobjede. 




> Meni danas 5dnt,glava me rastura od jutros i trbuh me  danas boli ko da cu uskoro dobit..


Sretno Zvjezdice!

----------


## kaji

> Sve tako dobro zvuci... sretno!
> 
> 
> 
> Nemas puno godina i iskreno se nadam da neces morati prolaziti dugu borbu do cilja... ja sam recimo vise tip osobe u kojem se rodi inat kad nesto ne ide...puno me to puta kostalo i zivaca i novaca, pa i zdravlja... slazem se s tobom da se ne treba iscrpljivati do krajnjih granica, ali ako ih ne testiras i ne znas di su ti granice... ravnodusnost i mene krpa nakon postupka. Cak i tijekom postupka nazalost. Cini mi se da imam vise vjere u uspjeh i razumijevanja za sve vas ovdje nego za sebe samu... to meni samo govori da nisam emocionalno spremna za sve sto postupak nosi. Cekam da se ukljuci taj moj inat...nadam se da ce brzo
> 
> 
> 
> Nista nije gotovo sa biokemijskom. Mnogo je zena ovdje to proslo. Ja nisam. Mnoge od njih nakon tih iskustava imaju svoje bebice. Hrpa zena koje prirodno zatrudne ih imaju vise puta tijekom zivota a ne uspiju ih niti detektirati za razliku od nas ovdje. Zaista mislim da imas sve optimalne sanse da uspijes ponovo i nadam se da ces ubrzo. Savjetuj se sa svojim doktorom kad mozes najranije u postupak i kreni u nove pobjede. 
> ...


Katka stvarno si divna, za svakog uzmes vremena i tako lijepo pises ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## vikky

> Katka stvarno si divna, za svakog uzmes vremena i tako lijepo pises ❤️❤️❤️


Apsolutno se slažem i potpisujem  :Smile:  Katka, baš si  :Heart:  i hvala ti! I navijam za taj tvoj inat da se što prije javi i da ti pruži dodatne energije  :Wink:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Mislim da nista od ovog postupka,jutros bolovi tipicni pred M,nervoza me pere.mislim da bi bilo preljepo da mi od prve uspije.vec sam sa mislima u pripremi za iduci mjesec i svoje smrzlice.

----------


## LaraLana

> Mislim da nista od ovog postupka,jutros bolovi tipicni pred M,nervoza me pere.mislim da bi bilo preljepo da mi od prve uspije.vec sam sa mislima u pripremi za iduci mjesec i svoje smrzlice.


Bio je transfer blastice ili?
Meni je oba puta uspjelo iz prve!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam uvijek za test


Kaji jesi radila test jutros?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Bio je transfer blastice ili?
> Meni je oba puta uspjelo iz prve!!!


3dan,4stanicni.

----------


## LaraLana

> 3dan,4stanicni.


Kod mene isto prvi put 4-st.i 5-st. vraceni al drugi dan.
Menstrualne bolove sam imala od 4 dnt do 8 dnt.
9 dnt se sve bilo smirilo. 10 dnt sam radila test koji je bio pozitivan. I naravno bolovi su opet krenuli i tako sve do negdje 12 tt.

----------


## katka22

> Katka stvarno si divna, za svakog uzmes vremena i tako lijepo pises ❤️❤️❤️





> Apsolutno se slažem i potpisujem  Katka, baš si  i hvala ti! I navijam za taj tvoj inat da se što prije javi i da ti pruži dodatne energije


Hvala curke... kao što rekoh negdje prije, godinama sam na forumu, od davne 2003. Sa raznim generacijama cura sam prolazila njihove postupke, uključivala se pišući nekad manje, nekad više, a naravno da sam najprisutnija sada kad sam i sama ponovo u tim vodama. Neizmjerna zahvalnost koju osjećam prema samom spomenu foruma Rode je upravo razlog zašto ovdje visim. Sve što sam o ovoj tematici naučila kroz godine naučila sam zahvaljujući ovim ženicama ovdje, ženama koje nikad nisam ni vidjela ni upoznala u RL i to je ono što me drži s glavom iznad vode. I nekako osjećam obvezu sve prenositi dalje. Hrpu situacija preživjela sam čitajući teme ovdje, neke i po nekoliko puta, veselila se čak i puštala suze zbog raznih sudbina koje sam ovdje susretala i ne mogu zamisliti da s tim prestanem. Vjerojatno neću nikad. Vjerujem da je svima koji ovdje zalutaju najlakše situacije koje proživljavaju dijeliti s curama ovdje jer zaista, tko nas može bolje razumjeti?  




> Mislim da nista od ovog postupka,jutros bolovi tipicni pred M,nervoza me pere.mislim da bi bilo preljepo da mi od prve uspije.vec sam sa mislima u pripremi za iduci mjesec i svoje smrzlice.


Nisam zapamtila, je li rano za test? Koji si dnt?
I zašto više nemamo onaj popis koji se vodi na dnevnoj razini sa info o curama koje su u postupcima... to je nekad postojalo...vjerojatno je previše time consuming. 




> Bio je transfer blastice ili?
> Meni je oba puta uspjelo iz prve!!!


Evo, LaraLana je jedna od onih ženica čiju sam priču čitala nekoliko puta... žena inspiracija. Funkcionira čini mi se kao i ja, rado dijeli svoja iskustva, i bez obzira na bebu kod kuće i bebu u buši rado svoje vrijeme provodi ovdje pomažući svima nama. You go girl!

----------


## LaraLana

*katka22*  :Heart: o

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Da,vidjela sam u prijasnjim postovima da je bio taj popis.Tako se lakse pratilo.ja sam danas 7dnt ili 6 ako se ne racuna i dan kad je bio transfer.Evo da se usput i malp predstavim posto sam nova.Imam dijete,prirodna trudnoca,nakon toga problemi sa polic.jajnicima.u 11/17 krenula u prvi postupak nakon godine dana probavanja prirodno i 3 mj na klomifenima na koje nisam reagirala.dobila jaku stimulaciju i dobila 28js od kojih mi je 13 zamrznuto a 8 sta je islo u oplodnju ni nedna nije dosla do 5dana.morala pauzirat 1mj zbog hipera.evo to je ukratko moja prica..ljubim vas,super ste..

----------


## katka22

> Da,vidjela sam u prijasnjim postovima da je bio taj popis.Tako se lakse pratilo.ja sam danas 7dnt ili 6 ako se ne racuna i dan kad je bio transfer.Evo da se usput i malp predstavim posto sam nova.Imam dijete,prirodna trudnoca,nakon toga problemi sa polic.jajnicima.u 11/17 krenula u prvi postupak nakon godine dana probavanja prirodno i 3 mj na klomifenima na koje nisam reagirala.dobila jaku stimulaciju i dobila 28js od kojih mi je 13 zamrznuto a 8 sta je islo u oplodnju ni nedna nije dosla do 5dana.evo to je ukratko moja prica..ljubim vas,super ste..


Imam i ja policistične jajnike...ustvari, imala sam ih kao mlađa, a sad još samo nalazi hormona kažu da je to tako, na uzv ne izgledaju policistično. Rekla mi je dr jednom prilikom da mi s tom dijagnozom čak imamo i neke prednosti u MPO, mislim da se odnosi na ovarijsku rezervu i odličnu reakciju na stimulaciju u broju js... Pretpostavljam po broju js da si mlađa, ispod 30? Ja sam u zadnjem postupku u ful stimulaciji imala 14js od čega zrelih 12 sada sa skoro 37 godina. U prvom postupku sa 24 godine imala sam 21 js zrelu, a preko 40 ih je bilo na punkciji...brrrr. Razlika je ta što sam u prvom postupku imala 8 blastica, od čega smo jednu vratili (sinek) i 7 smrznuli, a sada nisam imala ništa za smrznuti jer su do 5. dana preživjele samo dvije.

A koliko imaš godina? Sa TM sve u redu? Već činjenica da imaš jednu prirodnu trudnoću je super. Znači da su i jajovodi ok i da realno imaš šanse da te iznenadi neka trudnoća... ali ajmo se zasad još ipak nadati da je ovo uspjelo. Još par dana i možeš opaliti neki testić...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Kod mene isto prvi put 4-st.i 5-st. vraceni al drugi dan.
> Menstrualne bolove sam imala od 4 dnt do 8 dnt.
> 9 dnt se sve bilo smirilo. 10 dnt sam radila test koji je bio pozitivan. I naravno bolovi su opet krenuli i tako sve do negdje 12 tt.


Ova tvoja prica mi ulijeva nadu ali mislim da ja nisan takve srece.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Imam 34 godine,sa MM je sve ok.40??uf,bas puno..moramo se nadat,ne razmisljam jos o testu,ne zelim se razocarat prije vremena,betu mislim ic vadit 16tog.

----------


## kaji

> Kaji jesi radila test jutros?


jesam draga, Imam od 6dnt plusic blijedi ali cekam betu pa cemo se radovati, danas mi je 9dnt. Ja mislim da sam 10 testova popiskila jer se bojim biokemijske,pa stalno gledam dali tamni uff kad sam blesava pa pocnem rano testirati ali sta cu kad nemogu cekati.  :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> Imam 34 godine,sa MM je sve ok.40??uf,bas puno..moramo se nadat,ne razmisljam jos o testu,ne zelim se razocarat prije vremena,betu mislim ic vadit 16tog.


Da, više od 40js u punkciji na živo, od njih je 21 bila zrela i dobili smo 8 izvrsnih blastica, jedna vraćena, 7 smrznuto kao što rekoh prije. Sad 14, 12 zrelo, dobili 9 blastica, a smo 2 bile žive 5. dan. Vidiš i sama razliku u odmaku od 13 godina.
U svakom slučaju, za tvoje 34 godine reakcija na stimulaciju je bila odlična. I vidim da su ti više js smrznuli nego stavili u oplodnju, to mi je jedino malo čudno. 
Super ako izdržiš do 16. za betu. Ja sam nestrpljivica, prvi test sam radila ako se ne varam već 6dnt blastica.

----------


## kaji

> Da,vidjela sam u prijasnjim postovima da je bio taj popis.Tako se lakse pratilo.ja sam danas 7dnt ili 6 ako se ne racuna i dan kad je bio transfer.Evo da se usput i malp predstavim posto sam nova.Imam dijete,prirodna trudnoca,nakon toga problemi sa polic.jajnicima.u 11/17 krenula u prvi postupak nakon godine dana probavanja prirodno i 3 mj na klomifenima na koje nisam reagirala.dobila jaku stimulaciju i dobila 28js od kojih mi je 13 zamrznuto a 8 sta je islo u oplodnju ni nedna nije dosla do 5dana.morala pauzirat 1mj zbog hipera.evo to je ukratko moja prica..ljubim vas,super ste..


zvjezdica dobro nam dosla i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala kaji i tebi sretno.da,malo je tu moje neiskustvo i neznanja krivo ali znam ako dode do drugog puta da ce ic svih 12 u oplodnju.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Sad ste me namamile sa tim testicima,a imam jedan doma.mozda sutra ujutro napravim ili ne?joj..

----------


## LaraLana

> jesam draga, Imam od 6dnt plusic blijedi ali cekam betu pa cemo se radovati, danas mi je 9dnt. Ja mislim da sam 10 testova popiskila jer se bojim biokemijske,pa stalno gledam dali tamni uff kad sam blesava pa pocnem rano testirati ali sta cu kad nemogu cekati.


Dal su to sve isti testovi sto si radila, od istog proizvodjaca? I dal se razlikuje taj od 6 i 9 dnt?

Ma pricaj mi o testovima....i ja sam rano pocela i nemam nista protiv toga. Dapace cinilo mi je zadovoljstvo a i htjela sam sto prije znati.
Zato i nisam cekala prvi put kad mi je dr preporucio betu da vadim vec sam otisla na 12 dnt dvodnevnih embrija.
A sada u drugoj trudnoci se nekako poklopio i vikend i mala mi je bila nesto prehladjena pa sam tako docekala taj famozni 15 dnt.
Al test je isto bio vec pozitivan na 10 dnt.....

----------


## LaraLana

U obe trudnoce sam samo po jednom vadila betu. Dr rekao da ne treba ponavljati.
Kaji kod tebe su blastice pa ti vec od sutra na 10 dnt mozes kad zelis betu vaditi.
U oba postupka sam na 21 dnt isla na prvi uzv.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sad ste me namamile sa tim testicima,a imam jedan doma.mozda sutra ujutro napravim ili ne?joj..


Nemoj ti jos raditi test. Dan transfera je nulti dan i on se ne broji sto znaci da si danas 6 dnt. Posto imas samo jedan test cekaj bar taj 10 dan.
Ja sam imala dosta osjetljive testove od 10 miu.
Ne znam kakav je tvoj al ima ih puno od 25 miu osjetljivost.
Gravignost ultra i Geratherm su ti super testovi od 10 miu.
Ima i Cyclo test dva razlicita ( 10 i 25 miu).
Gravignost mini duo trakice su vrlo pouzdane al je osjetljivost 25 miu pa bi trebala s takvim testovima cekati bar 11 ili 12 dan od zransfera da bi ocitao hcg na testu.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure kako ide sa trakica za ovulaciju,njih imam puno?one bi trebale pokazat obje crte iste boje ako je test pozitivan?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure kako ide sa trakica za ovulaciju,njih imam puno?one bi trebale pokazat obje crte iste boje ako je test pozitivan?


Ja to nebi radila s lh trakicama.
Napisala sam ti sve u postu gore koji su testovi pouzdani.

----------


## katka22

> Sad ste me namamile sa tim testicima,a imam jedan doma.mozda sutra ujutro napravim ili ne?joj..


Sutra ti je 7dnt? Ne računamo dan transfera, on je nulti. Sa blasticama bi se već trebalo vidjeti, ali doktori bi vjerojatno vikali da je prerano, pa ukoliko bude negativan rezultat uzmi ga s rezervom i ponovi za dan-dva ili izvadi betu. A ako bude nadamo se pozitivan, onda je to to! Ja sam imala dvije blastice i 7dnt je bio negativan i test i beta. Tako da, ja bi rekla da je to ok dan za testiranje. Samo pazi koji ćeš test uzeti. Cure ovdje kažu da su najbolji oni sa rozom crtom, a najosjetljiviji su Geratherm i Gravignost mini. Sretno i javi!

----------


## katka22

LaraLana i Katka22 danas dežuraju i odgovaraju istovremeno iste stvari  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Imam taj gravignost mini.onda ponedjeljak cu probat napravit pa sta bude.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana i Katka22 danas dežuraju i odgovaraju istovremeno iste stvari


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Bas, al doslovno sve isto napisale

----------


## LaraLana

> Imam taj gravignost mini.onda ponedjeljak cu probat napravit pa sta bude.


To je ok. Bit ce 11 dnt  :Wink:

----------


## Isabel

Hvala vam cure. Danas više nisam tako cool ko jučer i prekjučer, a imam još ohoho vremena  :Embarassed: .

Da li dan transfera koji je bio u pon brojim kao nulti? Dakle danas mi je u biti 2dpt?
Čitam po netu da implantacija blastociste bude 3-4dpt, samo ne znam ko kako broji, kažu da se blastocista jako brzo nakon transfera ugnjezdi. U prvom uspješnom IVF-u sam osjetila implantaciju, neka tupa bol me presjekla no u ovom prošlom neuspješnom nisam osjetila niš. Sad me malo frka da li ću imati opet tu bol ili ne... 
Danas mi je stalno nekak zima iako sam dobro obučena no na poslu sam pa se ne mogu utopliti. Najviše me brine kaj si ne mogu nikako ugrijati stopala, ledena su mi stalno iako sam u krznenim čizmama, a kažu warm feet=warm uterus!

Idem se malo skulirati, nema mi druge  :Grin: .

----------


## kaji

> Dal su to sve isti testovi sto si radila, od istog proizvodjaca? I dal se razlikuje taj od 6 i 9 dnt?
> 
> Ma pricaj mi o testovima....i ja sam rano pocela i nemam nista protiv toga. Dapace cinilo mi je zadovoljstvo a i htjela sam sto prije znati.
> Zato i nisam cekala prvi put kad mi je dr preporucio betu da vadim vec sam otisla na 12 dnt dvodnevnih embrija.
> A sada u drugoj trudnoci se nekako poklopio i vikend i mala mi je bila nesto prehladjena pa sam tako docekala taj famozni 15 dnt.
> Al test je isto bio vec pozitivan na 10 dnt.....


hii hii ima jos neko osim mene  :Laughing:  ja sam one sa neta trakice dodje ih 50kom pa udri  :Laughing:   5dnt  je bila crtica koju sam samo ja vidjela i nisam muzu ni pokazala, a od 6dnt se predvecer vise vidjelo nego ujutro, meni su testovi ujutro uvijek svijetliji nego navecer nemam pojma zasto. Od 8dnt se vidi bas lijepa crta roza i debela. U petak cu na betu upravu si, da ne cekam ponedeljak

----------


## aska

Isabel,dan transfera je nulti dan.Ovo ''topla stopala,topla maternica'' sam si i ja ponavljala  :Laughing:  Normalno da si napeta,meni je FET tek za mjesec dana pa evo vec unaprijed sizim i strah me.Mislim da cu isto tako osluskivati svoje tijelo.Tako sam radila i prva 2 puta.

----------


## katka22

> hii hii ima jos neko osim mene  ja sam one sa neta trakice dodje ih 50kom pa udri   5dnt  je bila crtica koju sam samo ja vidjela i nisam muzu ni pokazala, a od 6dnt se predvecer vise vidjelo nego ujutro, meni su testovi ujutro uvijek svijetliji nego navecer nemam pojma zasto. Od 8dnt se vidi bas lijepa crta roza i debela. U petak cu na betu upravu si, da ne cekam ponedeljak


Logično je za tamniji test navečer, ipak beta s vremenom raste, bar mi se tako čini...

----------


## alati

pozdrav cure,
evo ja sam nova ovdje i danas mi je 9 dan od et,icsi- prvi put. Ukoliko je netko imao slicno iskustvo zamolila bi da mi pomogne. Do danas sam konstantno imala povisenu temp. oko 37, a danas je pala na 36.4. Od ostalih simptoma bih navela ispuhanost stomka danas i grudi su me uvijek nesto malo bolile,ali nikad pretjerano znacajno.Sinoc do 3 h nisam mogla zaspati zbog menstrualnih tegoba,a tijekom dana nema nikakvih znacajnijih bolova.iscjedak nikakav nisam imala kroz cijeli postupak.

----------


## pirica

kaji biti će do lijepa beta
Isabel samo opusteno
ja i dalje brljavim, ide prema mengi i tako zavrsava nas mpo put. zadovoljni smo imamo L, probali dalje jesno, ali kad ne ide, ne ide (mislim da kod mene postoji neki autoimuni problem, ali iskreno umorna sam od doktora i svega pa mi se za sada to ni ne istrazuje)
sretno svima

----------


## Isabel

*Pirica,* hvala ti na lijepim željama! Biti ću pozitivna i opuštena koliko god mogu  :Smile: , nadamo se najboljem.

Vi stajete s pokušajima? To je to? 
Vjerujem da si umorna, ja sam nakon ogromne pauze od 9 godina sad opet u toj priči od 9 mj. i već sam se umorila. Teško je to za psihu... 
Hvala bogu na našim curkama  :Heart: , ipak je sve lakše uz njih! 

Sretno i tebi  :Kiss: !

----------


## pirica

> *Pirica,* hvala ti na lijepim željama! Biti ću pozitivna i opuštena koliko god mogu , nadamo se najboljem.
> 
> Vi stajete s pokušajima? To je to? 
> Vjerujem da si umorna, ja sam nakon ogromne pauze od 9 godina sad opet u toj priči od 9 mj. i već sam se umorila. Teško je to za psihu... 
> Hvala bogu na našim curkama , ipak je sve lakše uz njih! 
> 
> Sretno i tebi !


da stajemo, od 2010.-2014. smo bili stalno u postupcima, iz zadnjeg postupka 2014. je ostao ovaj smrzlić po kojeg smo sad išli i to je to, ne da mi se više

----------


## katka22

> da stajemo, od 2010.-2014. smo bili stalno u postupcima, iz zadnjeg postupka 2014. je ostao ovaj smrzlić po kojeg smo sad išli i to je to, ne da mi se više


Ja se ipak nadam da će vam ovaj zadnji postupak biti onaj iz kojeg ćete izaći sa smotuljkom  :grouphug:

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure,
Jel imate problema s umorom od terapije? Ja se jedva dizem ujutro, danas posebno tesko bilo, jos uz glavobolju.

Kupila sam si test ipak, ali nisam jos sigurna kad bi ga radila, danas sam 10dnt i  tocno 2 tjedna od punkcije

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure,
> Jel imate problema s umorom od terapije? Ja se jedva dizem ujutro, danas posebno tesko bilo, jos uz glavobolju.
> 
> Kupila sam si test ipak, ali nisam jos sigurna kad bi ga radila, danas sam 10dnt i  tocno 2 tjedna od punkcije


Ti mozes vec ujutro na 11 dnt napraviti test.
Meni je vec 10 dan bio pozitivan  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> hii hii ima jos neko osim mene  ja sam one sa neta trakice dodje ih 50kom pa udri   5dnt  je bila crtica koju sam samo ja vidjela i nisam muzu ni pokazala, a od 6dnt se predvecer vise vidjelo nego ujutro, meni su testovi ujutro uvijek svijetliji nego navecer nemam pojma zasto. Od 8dnt se vidi bas lijepa crta roza i debela. U petak cu na betu upravu si, da ne cekam ponedeljak


Ma to te ja pitam. Bit ce to debela beta  :Wink:  
Cekamo te u petak....slobodno izvadi betu.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> pozdrav cure,
> evo ja sam nova ovdje i danas mi je 9 dan od et,icsi- prvi put. Ukoliko je netko imao slicno iskustvo zamolila bi da mi pomogne. Do danas sam konstantno imala povisenu temp. oko 37, a danas je pala na 36.4. Od ostalih simptoma bih navela ispuhanost stomka danas i grudi su me uvijek nesto malo bolile,ali nikad pretjerano znacajno.Sinoc do 3 h nisam mogla zaspati zbog menstrualnih tegoba,a tijekom dana nema nikakvih znacajnijih bolova.iscjedak nikakav nisam imala kroz cijeli postupak.


ne zelim te zbedirati ali kad je kod mene pala tempica to je znacilo da nije uspjelo...a kad je bio bingo tempica bila stalno oko 37,2...ne zelim ti isti scenarij ali eto moj slucaj je takav bio :Rolling Eyes:  bez obzira na utrogestan ja sam mjerila temp i uvjek mi je to bilo mjerodavno i tocno....sretno

----------


## alati

hvala ti puno Mia ...

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure,
> Jel imate problema s umorom od terapije? Ja se jedva dizem ujutro, danas posebno tesko bilo, jos uz glavobolju.
> 
> Kupila sam si test ipak, ali nisam jos sigurna kad bi ga radila, danas sam 10dnt i  tocno 2 tjedna od punkcije


sljokicaa sto kaze test???

----------


## sljokicaa

> sljokicaa sto kaze test???


Nisam radila jutros, zurila sam na posao. Budem sutra.

----------


## holideja

> pozdrav cure,
> evo ja sam nova ovdje i danas mi je 9 dan od et,icsi- prvi put. Ukoliko je netko imao slicno iskustvo zamolila bi da mi pomogne. Do danas sam konstantno imala povisenu temp. oko 37, a danas je pala na 36.4. Od ostalih simptoma bih navela ispuhanost stomka danas i grudi su me uvijek nesto malo bolile,ali nikad pretjerano znacajno.Sinoc do 3 h nisam mogla zaspati zbog menstrualnih tegoba,a tijekom dana nema nikakvih znacajnijih bolova.iscjedak nikakav nisam imala kroz cijeli postupak.


Ja cu ti reću svoje iskustvo sto se tice temperature.ja sam kad sam ostala trudna imala konstantno povisenu temp-37,1.onda sam zavrsila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije i jedno jutro su mi mjerili temperturu 36 sa 4,5 vise se ne sjecam tocno!mislim da nikada u zivotu  nisam imala tako nisku temp i vec sam mislila po tome da je sve gotovo.ali nista,i dalje trudna i temperatura se uravnotezila opet do navecer.tako da to ne mora nista znaciti.sretno!

----------


## Cekalica123

Nemogu vjerovat da ovo pisem i sve me nekako strah. Al ja sam danas posustala radila test i on je pozitivan, al ono fest pozitivan. Crta je bas intenzivne boje. Toliko me strah bilo da ponovno ne ugledam negativan test po ne znam ti ni ja koji put, tako da sam MM potjerala i u kupaonicu i rekla mu da mi vikne. I ono tisnjak jedno par sekundi i ja mislim a nista ajmo ispocetka i cujem njega imamo dvije crte. Sutra idem vadit betu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Nemogu odolit a da vam ti ne javim. Odradili smo postupak u tisini nitko nije znao i znam da je jos rano al ja bi vikala na sav glas

----------


## Vaki

> Nemogu vjerovat da ovo pisem i sve me nekako strah. Al ja sam danas posustala radila test i on je pozitivan, al ono fest pozitivan. Crta je bas intenzivne boje. Toliko me strah bilo da ponovno ne ugledam negativan test po ne znam ti ni ja koji put, tako da sam MM potjerala i u kupaonicu i rekla mu da mi vikne. I ono tisnjak jedno par sekundi i ja mislim a nista ajmo ispocetka i cujem njega imamo dvije crte. Sutra idem vadit betu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Nemogu odolit a da vam ti ne javim. Odradili smo postupak u tisini nitko nije znao i znam da je jos rano al ja bi vikala na sav glas


Jeeeej! Prekrasno... Čestitam! Mogu misliti koliko ste sad sretni!!!!

----------


## kaji

> Nemogu vjerovat da ovo pisem i sve me nekako strah. Al ja sam danas posustala radila test i on je pozitivan, al ono fest pozitivan. Crta je bas intenzivne boje. Toliko me strah bilo da ponovno ne ugledam negativan test po ne znam ti ni ja koji put, tako da sam MM potjerala i u kupaonicu i rekla mu da mi vikne. I ono tisnjak jedno par sekundi i ja mislim a nista ajmo ispocetka i cujem njega imamo dvije crte. Sutra idem vadit betu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Nemogu odolit a da vam ti ne javim. Odradili smo postupak u tisini nitko nije znao i znam da je jos rano al ja bi vikala na sav glas


Wooohooo hoooo bravo zeno. Znala sam da ce tako biti. Cekamo lijepu betu ❤️

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Nemogu vjerovat da ovo pisem i sve me nekako strah. Al ja sam danas posustala radila test i on je pozitivan, al ono fest pozitivan. Crta je bas intenzivne boje. Toliko me strah bilo da ponovno ne ugledam negativan test po ne znam ti ni ja koji put, tako da sam MM potjerala i u kupaonicu i rekla mu da mi vikne. I ono tisnjak jedno par sekundi i ja mislim a nista ajmo ispocetka i cujem njega imamo dvije crte. Sutra idem vadit betu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Nemogu odolit a da vam ti ne javim. Odradili smo postupak u tisini nitko nije znao i znam da je jos rano al ja bi vikala na sav glas


Super,cestitam!!

----------


## Cekalica123

Joooj hvala vam svima. Nemogu docekat sutra da idem betu vadit. Osjecam se ko malo dijete na badnjak koji cekam sutra ujutro poklon dobiti ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## vikky

> Joooj hvala vam svima. Nemogu docekat sutra da idem betu vadit. Osjecam se ko malo dijete na badnjak koji cekam sutra ujutro poklon dobiti ❤️❤️❤️


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Konačno dobra vijest!!!! Čestitam od  :Heart: !!!! Koga još čekamo?? Kaji? Šljokica? Jesam izostavila koga?

----------


## kaji

> Konačno dobra vijest!!!! Čestitam od !!!! Koga još čekamo?? Kaji? Šljokica? Jesam izostavila koga?


I ja sutra vadim betu, strah me kao i uvijek

----------


## kaji

> Konačno dobra vijest!!!! Čestitam od !!!! Koga još čekamo?? Kaji? Šljokica? Jesam izostavila koga?


Vikky imamo i zvjezdicu jos za betu

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Vikky imamo i zvjezdicu jos za betu


Ja u pon mislim da napravim test,za betu jos neznam,do kraja tjedna ocu.danas cijeli dan bolovi ko da dolazi vjestica,tako da mozda me i ona iznenadi prije svega.
Sretno svima koje vadite betu,neka bude velika!

----------


## sljokicaa

> Nemogu vjerovat da ovo pisem i sve me nekako strah. Al ja sam danas posustala radila test i on je pozitivan, al ono fest pozitivan. Crta je bas intenzivne boje. Toliko me strah bilo da ponovno ne ugledam negativan test po ne znam ti ni ja koji put, tako da sam MM potjerala i u kupaonicu i rekla mu da mi vikne. I ono tisnjak jedno par sekundi i ja mislim a nista ajmo ispocetka i cujem njega imamo dvije crte. Sutra idem vadit betu ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Nemogu odolit a da vam ti ne javim. Odradili smo postupak u tisini nitko nije znao i znam da je jos rano al ja bi vikala na sav glas


Super!!! Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Cure napravila sam test i pozitivan je! Ja jos ne vjerujem, strah me, cekam betu u pon.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure napravila sam test i pozitivan je! Ja jos ne vjerujem, strah me, cekam betu u pon.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...tako je i meni bilo,test je pao u subotu na 9.dnt a beta nakon 4 duuuugggggaaaa dana...nokte sam si poglodala :Laughing:

----------


## Antonija Mia

kaji sad tvoja beta koja nas bu oborila (kao cunami u najmanju ruku)cekamo :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Lagunas

Dobro jutro cure drage!!! Cestitam na pozitivnim crticama i ocekujem preljepe betice u nastavku i od onih koji se bas i ne nadaju.
Moram se dotaknuti LH testova kod onih koji ih koriste kao testove za trudnocu i reci svoje iskustvo. One ĆE biti pozitivne bas kao kad je ovulacija, dvije jake crte, kad je trudnoca u pitanju ali tada ce i svaki drugi test na trudnocu, bilo koje osjetljivosti, ocitati tu istu trudnocu. Hocu reci, da bas treba biti lijepa brojkica da bi po lh testu mogla znati da je to to. Tako da se ne isplati..
Sto se temperature tice, moja je u prvoj T bila bas niska ali eto, bila trudna. U ovoj je bas zato nisam htjela ni mjeriti.. I ovak se previse nazivciramo osluskujuci..

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Cure napravila sam test i pozitivan je! Ja jos ne vjerujem, strah me, cekam betu u pon.


Bravo,cestitam!!bit ce sve dobro!

----------


## kaji

Sljokica super bas mi je drago. Cekamo lijepu betu ❤️
Zene ja sam krv dala, oko podne ce mi javiti. Drzite fige. Joj kako se sva tresem od straha. Samo bih plakala ali sam na poslu pa nemogu

----------


## sljokicaa

> Sljokica super bas mi je drago. Cekamo lijepu betu ❤️
> Zene ja sam krv dala, oko podne ce mi javiti. Drzite fige. Joj kako se sva tresem od straha. Samo bih plakala ali sam na poslu pa nemogu


Sretno kaji! Vec vidim sebe u istom scenariju u pon  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Ja se ipak nadam da će vam ovaj zadnji postupak biti onaj iz kojeg ćete izaći sa smotuljkom


procurila

čestitke svima na +

----------


## Cekalica123

Sljokice cestitam, kaji drzim fige. Ja sam upravo saznala beta je 600 ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Sljokice cestitam, kaji drzim fige. Ja sam upravo saznala beta je 600 ❤️


Wow bravo cekalice, cestitam i neka bude sa srecom ❤️

----------


## kaji

> procurila
> 
> čestitke svima na +


Zao mi je pirice

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Sljokice cestitam, kaji drzim fige. Ja sam upravo saznala beta je 600 ❤️


Cestitam...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> procurila
> 
> čestitke svima na +


Zao mi je...

----------


## Isabel

*Čekalica,* čestitam ti od srca :Very Happy: ! Koji si sanas dpt?
*Šljokica,* super za test  :Very Happy: ! Da beta bude prekrasna u pon!
*Kaji,* držim fige za prekrasnu troznamenkastu brojku!

*Zvjezdica* tvoj testić i betu još čekamo jel?

Meni je danas 4dpt i jučer popodne bila sam u laganoj šetnji sa svojom curkom i pesekima. U jednom me trenutku nešto me probolo u sekundi točno ispod pupka da sam zatstala jer me iznenadilo i zaboluckalo. Nakon toga još me neko vrijeme to mjesto malo žigalo, ko neki pritisak, nije bilo bolno. Mi smo se odmah ponadali da bi to mogla biti  implantacija no trudim se ostati cool  :Razz: . Ali bilo je jaaako neobično, odmah sam se primila za trbuh i nasmješila i pomislila jel moguće da se tak osjeti...

----------


## Isabel

> procurila
> 
> čestitke svima na +


Jako mi je žao *Pirice*

----------


## Zvjezdica*

8dnt,jel rano za test?mogla bi se samo izivcirat.a ko ce cekat ponedjeljak?

----------


## Isabel

Curke, teško se pratimo pa predlažem popis. Ja ću krenuti pa nastavite, može?
Možda da napišemo koji je dnt, kaj se čeka i koji je rezultat (plus ili beta)...

*Isabel,* 4dpt

----------


## kaji

Kaji 11dpt cekam betu

----------


## Zvjezdica*

8dnt,beta predvidena za 22.2 ali bit ce ranije..

----------


## sljokicaa

> Sljokice cestitam, kaji drzim fige. Ja sam upravo saznala beta je 600 ❤️


Bravo! Cestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## sljokicaa

Sljokica, 13dnt, cekam betu u pon

----------


## kaji

Cure moja beta je na 11dnt  156 ❤️ Ja se nadam da je to ok. Joj sva se tresem od srece

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Cure moja beta je na 11dnt  156 ❤️ Ja se nadam da je to ok. Joj sva se tresem od srece


Mislim da je to dobro...cestitam,bas mi je drago..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cure moja beta je na 11dnt  156 ❤️ Ja se nadam da je to ok. Joj sva se tresem od srece


beta je super...bitno da se dupla!! a brojke nista ne znace...svaka od nas je razlicita!! kad ponovno vadis??

----------


## kaji

Cure hvala ❤️ U ponedeljak opet vadim

----------


## Isabel

*Čekalica*,_dnt, +, beta 600*
Šljokicaa*, 13dpt, +, beta (12.2. pon)
*Kaji*, 11 dpt, +, beta 156
*Zvjezdica**, 8dnt, beta (22.2. čet)
*Isabel*, 4dnt, beta (19.2. pon)

Ne znam koji je dnt Čekalica pa sam stavila crtu. Jesam li koga zaboravila  :Embarassed: ?

----------


## Isabel

> Cure moja beta je na 11dnt  156 ❤️ Ja se nadam da je to ok. Joj sva se tresem od srece


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mislim da je za 11dpt ovo odlična beta!

----------


## kaji

> Mislim da je za 11dpt ovo odlična beta!


Hvala ti draga isabel ❤️

----------


## katka22

> Cure napravila sam test i pozitivan je! Ja jos ne vjerujem, strah me, cekam betu u pon.


Čestitke!!!




> procurila
> 
> čestitke svima na +


Tako mi je žao... :Heart: 




> Cure moja beta je na 11dnt  156 ❤️ Ja se nadam da je to ok. Joj sva se tresem od srece


Kao što su cure rekle bitno je da se pravilno dupla. Čestike kaji!




> *Čekalica*,_dnt, +, beta 600*
> Šljokicaa*, 13dpt, +, beta (12.2. pon)
> *Kaji*, 11 dpt, +, beta 156
> *Zvjezdica**, 8dnt, beta (22.2. čet)
> *Isabel*, 4dnt, beta (19.2. pon)
> 
> Ne znam koji je dnt Čekalica pa sam stavila crtu. Jesam li koga zaboravila ?


E to je otprilike ta lista o kojoj sam  neki dan pričala...bravo cure.
Tako sam sretna zbog ovih plusića i beta... to daje neki vjetar u leđa...  :grouphug:

----------


## sljokicaa

Kaji cestitam!!!

Isabel super za listu, ovako je puno lakse pratiti  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

joj pirice  :Sad: ( žao mi je jako, ima li kakvih planova za dalje? 

cure čestitam na betama i plusićima....  katka22, bravo za listu - iako meni iskreno baš i nije skroz jasna....

----------


## pirica

> joj pirice ( žao mi je jako, ima li kakvih planova za dalje? 
> 
> cure čestitam na betama i plusićima....  katka22, bravo za listu - iako meni iskreno baš i nije skroz jasna....


nema dosta je

----------


## katka22

> joj pirice ( žao mi je jako, ima li kakvih planova za dalje? 
> 
> cure čestitam na betama i plusićima....  katka22, bravo za listu - iako meni iskreno baš i nije skroz jasna....


To je lista koja na dnevnoj bazi prati promjene kod cura u postupcima...ne znam je li bila baš ovakva u vremenima iz kojih je se ja sjećam, ali imala je informacije o danu ciklusa/postupka/iščekivanja bete i sl. Meni osobno olakšava praćenje zbog nickova koje često miješam. Znači, lista bi se trebala ažurirati svaki dan ujutro. Ne znam ima li itko od nas da to trenutno može raditi, ipak oduzima nešto vremena...

----------


## kameleon

cure čestitam na plusićima i lijepim betama,i želim svu sreću dalje!!
Pirice  :grouphug: 
zvijezdice nije rano za test, imaš onaj najosjetljiviji?
katka jeste dogovorili za sljedeći postupak?
ja idem na 2utz u ponedjeljak na 11+5 i nadam se da će sve biti u redu i dalje.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja nakraju napravila test i naravno da je negativan,a tako se nekako i osjecam,sva sam se danas nekako ispuhala,jedino me cice jos bole,to mislim da je od crione gela.mozda je malo rano ali nemam neku nadu da ce u pon.bit drugacije.

----------


## katka22

> cure čestitam na plusićima i lijepim betama,i želim svu sreću dalje!!
> Pirice 
> zvijezdice nije rano za test, imaš onaj najosjetljiviji?
> katka jeste dogovorili za sljedeći postupak?
> ja idem na 2utz u ponedjeljak na 11+5 i nadam se da će sve biti u redu i dalje..


Hej, jesam načelno. Pauza 3 mjeseca, prvi plan bio da idemo u 4. mj ali zbog Uskrsa prebacili na 5. mj. Čula se sa dr i dala mi je hrpu suplemenata da pijem, puna šaka dva put dnevno. Pijem i vrkutu, baš mi je svega već previše a tek sam s tim počela...




> Ja nakraju napravila test i naravno da je negativan,a tako se nekako i osjecam,sva sam se danas nekako ispuhala,jedino me cice jos bole,to mislim da je od crione gela.mozda je malo rano ali nemam neku nadu da ce u pon.bit drugacije.

----------


## katka22

> Ja nakraju napravila test i naravno da je negativan,a tako se nekako i osjecam,sva sam se danas nekako ispuhala,jedino me cice jos bole,to mislim da je od crione gela.mozda je malo rano ali nemam neku nadu da ce u pon.bit drugacije.


Htjela bih te utješiti, ali kako ja ne volim lažne nade ne volim ni drugima mazati oči. Ako su bile blastice test bi vjerojatno već bio pozitivan. Ja sam radila test 7.dnt i bio je negativan. Beta isti dan potvrdila. Ajmo se nadati da sam u krivu.

----------


## Mala88

Drage cure sa plusicima, i pozitivnim betama, cestitke i radujem se sa vama!  :Smile:   ostalim curama zagrljaj i drzite se!

----------


## Cekalica123

Evo i mene danas neki ludi dan, pa nikako ranije da natipkam meni je 12dnt beta 600 bio je transfer dvije blastice ❤️❤️ Svi curama koje imaju + od srca cestitam i slavim s njima. 
Ostalim djevojkama drzim fige

----------


## vikky

jao, cureeeee, tek sam sad došla uz komp i smanuto tražim vaše rezultate! 
Idemo redom - Šljokica, super, super vijest! čestitke, čestitke  :Very Happy:  i navijam za što veću betu!!!!  :Smile: 
Kaji, tvoj post sam sleđena tražila, nikako doći do njega, izludila sam... i naježila se kad sam vidjela  :Zaljubljen:  Presretna sam za tebe, bravo, od  :Heart:  čestitam!!!
Ajme, super vijesti, konačno!!! Vraćate mi vjeru, dođe mi da napravim test bez obzira što sam procurila  :Joggler:

----------


## kaji

> jao, cureeeee, tek sam sad došla uz komp i smanuto tražim vaše rezultate! 
> Idemo redom - Šljokica, super, super vijest! čestitke, čestitke  i navijam za što veću betu!!!! 
> Kaji, tvoj post sam sleđena tražila, nikako doći do njega, izludila sam... i naježila se kad sam vidjela  Presretna sam za tebe, bravo, od  čestitam!!!
> Ajme, super vijesti, konačno!!! Vraćate mi vjeru, dođe mi da napravim test bez obzira što sam procurila


Hvala ti draga ❤️

----------


## Rominka

Cure, ma bravoooo! Cestitam vam na betama, testicima, potvrđenim trudnocama i zelim vam svima bezbrizne mjesece <3
nema nista lijepse nego procitati takve vijesti.

pirice, zao mi je  :Love:  (posebno sam iz prikrajka pratila i nadala se pozitivnom ishodu. grlite se i volite)

lagunas, u go girl!!!!

----------


## aska

Zvjezdice,mozda je jos rano za tvoj test.Meni se cini da ti nisi vracala blasticu tako da nade ima.
Ostalim curama koje imaju plus od srca cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdice,mozda je jos rano za tvoj test.Meni se cini da ti nisi vracala blasticu tako da nade ima.
> Ostalim curama koje imaju plus od srca cestitke


Ne,trodnevni.ponovit cu u pon jos.cure umjesto normabela se moze uzet helex.nocas me takva panika uhvalita a sama sam bila da sam morala popit da se smirim.nadan se da od jednog nece bit nista.za dalje rec cu dr ako me tako nesto uhvati da  mi napise normabel iako sam citala da ima zena koje su cijelu trudnocu pile helex.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, vidm da ima dosta plusića  :Smile: , bravo, bravo! Sretno dalje~~~~~~~~ 
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj i srtetno u novom postupku.


*Zvjezdica** žao mi je radi negativnog testa.

Ako si trudna ipak, to što si popila jedan helex neće ništa loše napraviti, ali draga znaš da ćeš se morati oko psihofarmaka u trudnoći konzultirati sa svojim liječnikom koji ti je taj lijek prepisao i svakako bi bilo dobro konzultirati i liječnika specijalisa farmakologa. Sretno!

----------


## aska

> Ne,trodnevni.ponovit cu u pon jos.cure umjesto normabela se moze uzet helex.nocas me takva panika uhvalita a sama sam bila da sam morala popit da se smirim.nadan se da od jednog nece bit nista.za dalje rec cu dr ako me tako nesto uhvati da  mi napise normabel iako sam citala da ima zena koje su cijelu trudnocu pile helex.


Najbolje je ne uzimati nista,ali ako si vec u takvoj situaciji da moras onda je normabel bolji izbor.Najbolje ce ti lijecnik reci.Ipak on bolje zna,i sama sam znala popiti normabel pogotovo sad nakon pobacaja a i cak pred transfer od 2 mg da se opustim.Naravno,ne preporucujem nikome da ih pije,samo iznosim svoje iskustvo.Svakome bih rekla da ne pije nista ako ne mora,ali nekad nazalost nije sve crno-bijelo.Ponovi test u ponedjeljak,navijam da ipak bude ok  :Wink:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala cure,nadam se da ce bit sve ok..ako ne idem odmah iduci mj po svoje smrzlice

----------


## Inesz

Zvjezdica*, što imaš od smrzlića? Jesu li to smrzlići iz onog postupka kad su ti u Rijeci od 20 js oplodili samo 7 js, a ostale js zamrznuli?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Hej, jesam načelno. Pauza 3 mjeseca, prvi plan bio da idemo u 4. mj ali zbog Uskrsa prebacili na 5. mj. Čula se sa dr i dala mi je hrpu suplemenata da pijem, puna šaka dva put dnevno. Pijem i vrkutu, baš mi je svega već previše a tek sam s tim počela...


Sto ti je dr. dala od suplemenata?

----------


## sljokicaa

Cure s pozitivnim betama jesu vam savjetovali što za dodatne supmenete uzimati? Ja za sad pijem samo folnu što mi je doktor prepisao od početka postupka.

Zvjezdica držim fige za ponovljeni testić, ja sam imala 3 dnevni i radila test na 12dnt.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica*, što imaš od smrzlića? Jesu li to smrzlići iz onog postupka kad su ti u Rijeci od 20 js oplodili samo 7 js, a ostale js zamrznuli?


Da,ostalo mi je jos za dva postupka.

----------


## Cekalica123

> Cure s pozitivnim betama jesu vam savjetovali što za dodatne supmenete uzimati? Ja za sad pijem samo folnu što mi je doktor prepisao od početka postupka.
> 
> Zvjezdica držim fige za ponovljeni testić, ja sam imala 3 dnevni i radila test na 12dnt.


Sljokice ja nastavljam samo svime sto sam dobila od lijekova nakon transfera. A kad dodem na pregled cu pitat sta i kako dalje?

Mozda nije pitanje za ovdje te mi slobodno recite gdje da pisem, al zanima me kada nakon pozitivne bete ste isle na prvi pregled i sta je sad za ocekivat u naredna dva-tri tjedna. Cure koje su to prosle moze malo savjeta sto ne ceka

----------


## Inesz

Zvjezdice, sretno!
Koliko si imala embrija od 7 oplođenih js?

----------


## Inesz

Cekalica, ako bude sve ok, za 1. uz najbolje bi bilo da ga napravis u 7. tjednu trudnoće. Ne znam koji si sad dan nakon transfera, ali ako možeš docekati 7.tt tada bi se trebalo vidjeti i kucanje srca. Eto  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Nazalost do 5 dana nijedna.

----------


## pixxie

čekalica, ja sam u petrovoj na postupku bila i kad sam im javila kolika je beta oni su mi rekli kad moram doći na prvi uzv. e sad zbog jako velike bete ja sam išla jako rano na prvi uzv, 21. ili 22 dan nakon transfera, no koliko vidim po drugim djevojkama između bete i prvog uzv prođe po par tjedana

----------


## aska

Da,Petrova u pravilu ima rano prvi uzv.Meni su odgovorili da me pratiti moze moj primarni ginekolog i da prvi uzv bude 7-10 dana nakon ponovljene bete.Tako sam i isla,7 dana nakon zadnje bete.

----------


## Lagunas

Vecer cure!

Ne preporucujem odlazak na uzv prije 7tt. Toliko je losih uzv i krivih dijagnoza zbog ranog odlaska na uzv. Vjerujte mi, ne zelite jos jednu brigu na ramenima. 

Rominka, pratim te i nadam se da ce to proljece propupati <3 
Zvjezdice, ne dozvoli da Ri tj prof, odredjuje broj oplodjenih js. Osim ako se ne slazes sa njezinim svjetonazorom, u sto sumnjam. U svakom slucaju, sretno i da oba postupka budu uspjesna! 
Sljokica, pravilna i raznolika prehrana ce biti dovoljna. Iako svi znaju savjetovati neke od raznih multivitaminskih pripravaka, vecinu toga organizam ne iskoristi. Mozda jedino ako te krenu grcevi u nogama, onda Mg.

----------


## Cekalica123

Hvala puno svima na informacijama ❤️

----------


## Katesplit1

Dupla donacija u Ateni

Transfer 10.02., dvije blastociste

----------


## LaraLana

> Dupla donacija u Ateni
> 
> Transfer 10.02., dvije blastociste


Kate hrabra zeno  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Kaji, sljokicaa i cekalica cure cestitam....predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Dupla donacija u Ateni
> 
> Transfer 10.02., dvije blastociste


Sretno :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure,nadam se da ce bit sve ok..ako ne idem odmah iduci mj po svoje smrzlice


Zvjezdica kako se osjecas? Sutra radis test?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica kako se osjecas? Sutra radis test?


A neznam,svi simtomi su nekako nestali,cice me bole jos uvijek i trbuh na momente.neznam da li cu radit test ili ic po uputnicu i betu izvadit ovaj tjedan pa da znam odmah na cemu sam.

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo meni su počeli neki mogući simptomi. Zadnjih par noći sam se budila jer mi je bilo jako sila piškiti, nemam grčeve ali kao neki pritisak osjetim dolje i naravno izbija mi ogroman herpes (inaće ga često imam čim malo padne imunitet). Držite mi fige za betu sutra  :Smile: 

Kate sretno!

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Evo meni su počeli neki mogući simptomi. Zadnjih par noći sam se budila jer mi je bilo jako sila piškiti, nemam grčeve ali kao neki pritisak osjetim dolje i naravno izbija mi ogroman herpes (inaće ga često imam čim malo padne imunitet). Držite mi fige za betu sutra 
> 
> Kate sretno!


Sretno sljokicee! Javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

Da vas pitam... je li ijedna od vas imala simptome teških glavobolja, probadanja u plućima , zatvora i sl.? Mene je jedan dan (prije 14 dnt) jako probadalo u plućima, a sad nakon 21 dan me glava neprestano boli i probada na momente već nekih 5 dana zaredom. Uzasno se osjecam, nije me ovako boljela glava zadnjih 5 godina..S obzirom da je trudnoća odbačena opcija, je li moguće da su ovi simptomi došli kao rezultat na stimulaciju općenito? Je li trebam brinuti zbog ičega?

----------


## kaji

Cure dala sam krv, sad cu poluditi do podne. Drzite mi fige da se lijepo dupla. ❤️  Joj kako me strah da me zeludac boli

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Cure dala sam krv, sad cu poluditi do podne. Drzite mi fige da se lijepo dupla. ❤️  Joj kako me strah da me zeludac boli


Sretno,ocekujemo duplanje :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja sam isla po uputnicu po betu i usput cu kupit testic da se pripremim na negativnu betu.
I neznam da li da im javim da cu ic ranije vadit betu posto idem radit drugi tj a imam fizicki posao,da nebi kasnije dobila po nosu.

----------


## Lagunas

Kaji, drzi se draga! Ja ne ocekujem nista manje nego dobre vijesti! Samo polako <3 cuvaj zivce.
Zvjezdica, sretno i tebi, do neba! Da nam javis i plusic i beticu. I ja sam zato vadila inace ranije betu ali bih bila izvadila i na dan kad su oni trazili (Ri 21dnt) kad sam bila trudna. Koliko ranije ti mislis vaditi, nisam popratila...
Viky, ako te ne prestaje, radije otidji do dr opce prakse, ne vjerujem da je do stimulacije.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Kaji, drzi se draga! Ja ne ocekujem nista manje nego dobre vijesti! Samo polako <3 cuvaj zivce.
> Zvjezdica, sretno i tebi, do neba! Da nam javis i plusic i beticu. I ja sam zato vadila inace ranije betu ali bih bila izvadila i na dan kad su oni trazili (Ri 21dnt) kad sam bila trudna. Koliko ranije ti mislis vaditi, nisam popratila...
> Viky, ako te ne prestaje, radije otidji do dr opce prakse, ne vjerujem da je do stimulacije.


Vadila bi 13-14ti dnt

----------


## sljokicaa

I ja dala krv, cekam rezultate do 12-13

----------


## kaji

Hvala cure, zvjezdice idi slobodno ranije. I ja sam isla 11 dnt a oni traze 14 dnt, pa cu im javiti danasnju betu. Drzim fige draga. 
Lagunas hvala na lijepim rijecima, u ovakvim momentima to puno znaci ❤️
Sljokice cekamo te draga i drzimo fige. Sretno nam svima

----------


## sljokicaa

Kaji hvala, sretno i tebi, vjerujem da ces imat lijepu veliku betu!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo test negativan...idemo dalje,nekako sam se psihicki pripremila na taj minus pa mi lakse.srijeda beta i da mogu prestat sa terapijom..sretno svima

----------


## kaji

> Evo test negativan...idemo dalje,nekako sam se psihicki pripremila na taj minus pa mi lakse.srijeda beta i da mogu prestat sa terapijom..sretno svima


Zao mi je draga, i ja sam se tih minusa nagledala puno i znam kako je ali ipak cekamo betu, ona je najsigurnija. Saljem ti jedan zagrljaj

----------


## Cekalica123

Sljokice i kaji cekam vase ponovljene bete

----------


## Cekalica123

Vidim da mi nije cijeli post otisao. Ugl ja nisam morala ponavljat betu kaze doktor to je odlicno da je dobra beta i da dodem na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Cure moja beta danas na 14dnt 530, 
11dnt je bila 156 ja mislim da je to ok. Vise necu ici, cekam UZ ❤️

----------


## Isabel

> Cure moja beta danas na 14dnt 530, 
> 11dnt je bila 156 ja mislim da je to ok. Vise necu ici, cekam UZ ❤️



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:

----------


## Isabel

*Čekalica*, na 12dnt, +, beta 600* 
Šljokicaa*, 16dpt, +, beta (12.2. pon)
*Kaji*, na 14 dpt, +, beta 530  :Very Happy: 
*Isabel*, 7dnt, beta (19.2. pon)

Ispravite ak sam fulala nekaj  :Smile:

----------


## Cekalica123

Kaji, prekrasno. Javi kad ides  na ultrazvuk

----------


## Cekalica123

Sljokice jos tebe cekamo

----------


## Gita 10

Kaji čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

I ostalim curama također  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure moja beta danas na 14dnt 530, 
> 11dnt je bila 156 ja mislim da je to ok. Vise necu ici, cekam UZ ❤️


Draga super ti je beta....cestitam jos jednom i nek je sretno dalje. Samo strpljivo do prvog uzv  :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

Stigao i moj nalaz beta je 2371  :Smile:  uzv za 10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Hvala cure moje ❤️

Sljokice draga pa to je beturina prava, cestitam od srca. Moglo bi tu biti i dvoje

----------


## sljokicaa

> Hvala cure moje ❤️
> 
> Sljokice draga pa to je beturina prava, cestitam od srca. Moglo bi tu biti i dvoje


Hvala ❤️ Cestitke i tebi!!!
A vracen je samo 1 embrio, tako da mislim da su jako male sanse za dvoje

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure cestitam..

----------


## LaraLana

Cure bete se toliko razlikuju od zene do zene.
Sljokicaa i tvoj se embrij moze podijeliti...istina rijedje vec blastica al je moguce  :Wink: 

I daaa cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Cekalica123

Cestitam

----------


## Cekalica123

Emotikoni mi se na vide al upucivali su na veselje, ovako bez njih izgleda hladan odgovor

----------


## Isabel

*Čekalica*, na 12dnt, +, beta 600* 
Šljokicaa*, na 16dnt, +, beta 2371  :Very Happy: 
*Kaji*, na 14 dnt, +, beta 530  :Very Happy: 

*Isabel*, 7dnt, beta (19.2. pon)


Bravo *Šljokicaa ,* beta je predivna :Heart: !! Čestitam!

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jupiiiii kaji i sljokicaa!!!  :Smile: )))

----------


## kaji

> Jupiiiii kaji i sljokicaa!!! )))


❤️

----------


## Mala88

Joj kako divne vijesti cure! Cestitke do neba!  :Smile:  kaji draga <3

----------


## vikky

Čestitke cure!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaji

> Joj kako divne vijesti cure! Cestitke do neba!  kaji draga <3


Mala ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Lagunas

Kako je lijepo doci ujutro i procitati dobre vijesti!! Cure drage, samo se mi mozemo veseliti tim brojkicama  :Smile:  Malo tko to razumije i znam da necu svojoj kcerkici dopustiti da odraste neinformirana!
Da ne skrenem sa teme...  :Wink: 
Zvijezdica [hug] grlim do neba. Ali ipak cekamo betu. Samo hrabro <3

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Moja beta 0 ali kaze dr.da vadim jos jednom drugi tjedan jer da sam prerano vadila..

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta 0 ali kaze dr.da vadim jos jednom drugi tjedan jer da sam prerano vadila..


Zao mi je  :Sad: 
A gdje si ti to u postupku? Ja sam betu vadila 12 dnt i nitko mi nije rekao da je to prerano.
A sto bi dr da uzimas terapiju 21 dan ili?
Mislim to mi je suludo.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zao mi je 
> A gdje si ti to u postupku? Ja sam betu vadila 12 dnt i nitko mi nije rekao da je to prerano.
> A sto bi dr da uzimas terapiju 21 dan ili?
> Mislim to mi je suludo.


Pa i meni je,ja bi da to zavrsim i da idem dalje.u ri sam,kod njih se beta vadi 21dan.

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam betu isto vadila 12. dan kako su me naručili, a i tako je stajalo u protokolu. 

Mogu ti samo reći da mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa i meni je,ja bi da to zavrsim i da idem dalje.u ri sam,kod njih se beta vadi 21dan.


Evo i Munkica je vadila isto na 12 dnt. Ma Rijeka zbilja pretjeruje s cekanjem i vadjenjem bete.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Pa neznan,koliko dobijete bo nakon transfera?sta cu svaki put bit 3 tj na bo?ma neznam vise..

----------


## Munkica

Nisam u Hrvatskoj, ali dobijemo 0 bolovanja. Nakon transfera nastavljaš sa životom kao i prije.
Meni su samo zbog hipera rekli da ne vježbam i izbacim seks, a ostalo sve da radim normalno.

----------


## Lagunas

Zvjezdice i ja sam u Ri inace. Zato sam ti i rekla da sam vadila dvije bete za sebe i jednu za njih. Zadnji put sam dobila po nosu jer sam vadila 17 i 19 dnt...mislim c'moon, dajte malo da disemo... 
Ti uradi kako mislis da je najbolje ali zaista mislim da ako je beta 12dnt negativna da tu nemamo sta odgadjati. No menga bi mogla doci i preko utrogestana ili sto vec uzimas.
Zato ih vise nisam zvala nakon potvrdjene T. Jednostavno, kako oni od mene "uzmu" sto im pase i treba tako i ja njih odkantam kad ih vise ne trebam. Imam i ovdje strucnih ginekologa koji mi mogu voditi T. Sorry ali jos sam ljuta na njih.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ma i ja mislim da je nesto da bi to vec trebalo pokazat.a i cijeli dan me boli trbuh ko da ce ubrzo i krenut.

----------


## katka22

> Sto ti je dr. dala od suplemenata?





> Cure s pozitivnim betama jesu vam savjetovali što za dodatne supmenete uzimati? Ja za sad pijem samo folnu što mi je doktor prepisao od početka postupka.
> 
> Zvjezdica držim fige za ponovljeni testić, ja sam imala 3 dnevni i radila test na 12dnt.


Inofolic  - dvije vrecice dnevno, vitamin D 2000IU, vitamin C 2g, koenzim q10 i omega. Otprije pijem mg i zn. I jos caj vrkute... pijem podijeljeno u dvije dnevne ture. Iscitavala sam i tu po forumu i proucavala temu za poboljsanje kvalitete js pa mi je jasno zasto ovakve velike doze. Pijem pa cemo vidjet rezultate. 




> Dupla donacija u Ateni
> 
> Transfer 10.02., dvije blastociste


Zelim ti srecu do neba, pratila sam tvoje dosadasnje pokusaje...




> Cure moja beta danas na 14dnt 530, 
> 11dnt je bila 156 ja mislim da je to ok. Vise necu ici, cekam UZ


Cestitke! Pravo duplanje! 




> Stigao i moj nalaz beta je 2371  uzv za 10 dana


Cestitke draga, odlicna beta!




> *Čekalica*, na 12dnt, +, beta 600* 
> Šljokicaa*, na 16dnt, +, beta 2371 
> *Kaji*, na 14 dnt, +, beta 530 
> 
> *Isabel*, 7dnt, beta (19.2. pon)
> 
> Bravo *Šljokicaa ,* beta je predivna!! Čestitam!


Bravo draga Isabel na azuriranju... mene ovo spasava za brzo pohvatat stvari nakon pauze u citanju...




> Moja beta 0 ali kaze dr.da vadim jos jednom drugi tjedan jer da sam prerano vadila..


Ovo ne kuzim...za dan dva bi redovno vjerojatno dobila menzis...ne razumijem ta po svemu nepotrebna odgadjanja... u svakom slucaju, zao mi je sto nije uspjelo...uspjet ce, jednom...

Neko je pitao za bolovanje nakon transfera... ja sam u ovom postupku bila na bo od prve injekcije do 10dnt kad mi je na nalazu pisao ocekivani dan vadjenja bete. Ti mozes ici raditi normalno po svemu, ali konzultiraj se sa svojim ginekologom. Mislim da ne moze biti tako dugo bolovanje. Maksimum je nekih 3 tjedna za cijeli postupak ako ne dodje do trudnoce i ne otvaraju se komplikacije i sl. Ispravit ce me iskusnije cure ako sam u krivu.

----------


## katka22

Izmedju ostalog, moja ginekologinja mi je preporucila scratching maternice. E sad...citam o tome i nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila: to se radi u ciklusu prije postupka? Ili u ciklusu u kojem krece stimulacija...ili? Citam razlicite info pa mi nije bas jasno.

----------


## kaji

> Dupla donacija u Ateni
> 
> Transfer 10.02., dvije blastociste


Kate sretno, tvoj post sam tek danas vidjela.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Pa neznan,koliko dobijete bo nakon transfera?sta cu svaki put bit 3 tj na bo?ma neznam vise..


Ja sam oba ivf-a radila, samo sam za punkciju uzela BO jel je to bilo pod anestezijom.

----------


## Isabel

Bok drage cure,

Ja sam sve manje cool i sve manje mogu čekati, a opet strah me testa  :Rolling Eyes: . Danas mi je 9dnt, dosad sam bila happy camper  :Grin:  ali bome sinoć sam jedva izdržala da ga ne napravim no zaustavilo me to kad mi je dragi racionalizirao... Ako bude pozitivan onda budemo se veselili jako ali to je još uvijek jaaaako rano, ako bude negativan onda ćemo se samo zbedirati a fakat je još rano i nadati se da ipak nije točno.- Sve u svemu još veći stres.
Čini mi se da sam izgubila sve "simptome" koje sam iole imala - cice me manje bole, dolje više ne osjećam tak pritisak ni vručinu kao zadnjih dana, nekako sam malo potonula...
Bojim se da bude opet -.

----------


## Isabel

Bok drage cure,

Ja sam sve manje cool i sve manje mogu čekati, a opet strah me testa  :Rolling Eyes: . Danas mi je 9dnt, dosad sam bila happy camper  :Grin:  ali bome sinoć sam jedva izdržala da ga ne napravim no zaustavilo me to kad mi je dragi racionalizirao... Ako bude pozitivan onda budemo se veselili jako ali to je još uvijek jaaaako rano, ako bude negativan onda ćemo se samo zbedirati a fakat je još rano i nadati se da ipak nije točno.- Sve u svemu još veći stres.
Čini mi se da sam izgubila sve "simptome" koje sam iole imala - cice me manje bole, dolje više ne osjećam tak pritisak ni vručinu kao zadnjih dana, nekako sam malo potonula...
Bojim se da bude opet -.

----------


## kaji

Isabel jesu bile blastice? Ako jesu onda bi trebao vec pokazati na 9dnt. Drzim fige

----------


## LaraLana

Isabel kod tebe je blastica? Napravi kako zelis al kod blastice na 9 dnt bi i te kako test trebao pokazati u bilo koje doba dana da napravis.
Simptomi dolaze i odlaze i to je normalno.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Evo kaji i ja u isto vrijeme pisale  :Wink:

----------


## kaji

> Evo kaji i ja u isto vrijeme pisale


 :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Je, vraćena je jedna blastica  :Heart:

----------


## Iva86

Draga isabel napravi test, ako si u Zagrebu možeš u Suncu izvaditi betu, nalaz ti je gotov kroz sat vremena košto oko 120 kn..

meni je danas tek prvi dan, jučer vračene dvije blastociste, mislim raditi test već sedmi ili osmi dan..

----------


## Rominka

> Izmedju ostalog, moja ginekologinja mi je preporucila scratching maternice. E sad...citam o tome i nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila: to se radi u ciklusu prije postupka? Ili u ciklusu u kojem krece stimulacija...ili? Citam razlicite info pa mi nije bas jasno.


Scratcnig radi u ciklusu prije da bi se endometrij potaknuo na obnavljanje i bio podatniji za embrij.

----------


## Isabel

Hvala cure, možda budem sutra popiškila testić, ako skupim hrabrosti  :Smile: . Imam 10 kom onih jeftinih s e-baya, hehehe.

*Iva86*, sretno! Vidim imamo istog dr.a  :Wink: . Javljaj nam kako si...

----------


## sljokicaa

Isabel ne brini za simptome, ja ih nisam imala pa je bio +. Zato su me sad uhvatili... Grudi boleee, cesto piskim i stalno bi mogla spavati  :Smile: 

Iva zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## katka22

> Bok drage cure,
> 
> Ja sam sve manje cool i sve manje mogu čekati, a opet strah me testa . Danas mi je 9dnt, dosad sam bila happy camper  ali bome sinoć sam jedva izdržala da ga ne napravim no zaustavilo me to kad mi je dragi racionalizirao... Ako bude pozitivan onda budemo se veselili jako ali to je još uvijek jaaaako rano, ako bude negativan onda ćemo se samo zbedirati a fakat je još rano i nadati se da ipak nije točno.- Sve u svemu još veći stres.
> Čini mi se da sam izgubila sve "simptome" koje sam iole imala - cice me manje bole, dolje više ne osjećam tak pritisak ni vručinu kao zadnjih dana, nekako sam malo potonula...
> Bojim se da bude opet -.


Vjerujem da si vec luda i od cekanja i od osluskivanja vecinom kod vecine nas umisljenih simptoma. Nije rano za test, i pokazat ce sigurno na 9.dnt, ali podrzavam ako ga ne zelis napraviti. I divim ti se ako izdrzis do bete. U svakom slucaju nadam se da je uspjelo!




> Scratcnig radi u ciklusu prije da bi se endometrij potaknuo na obnavljanje i bio podatniji za embrij.


Hvala draga. Tako cemo i probati onda

----------


## kaji

> Hvala cure, možda budem sutra popiškila testić, ako skupim hrabrosti . Imam 10 kom onih jeftinih s e-baya, hehehe.
> 
> *Iva86*, sretno! Vidim imamo istog dr.a . Javljaj nam kako si...


isabel jesi piskila  :Laughing:  nadam se pozitivnom testicu

----------


## milasova8

Isabel,vibram za plusic !

I ja se pridruzujem temi, danas 4dnt 1 blastice..
Nista posebno nemam za prijaviti..
Cice nista,jedino od jucer se pojavi osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas procuriti..

Ja test necu raditi,bojim se..betu sam mislila u srijedu na 10dnt ako ne procurim do tada..

----------


## kaji

> Isabel,vibram za plusic !
> 
> I ja se pridruzujem temi, danas 4dnt 1 blastice..
> Nista posebno nemam za prijaviti..
> Cice nista,jedino od jucer se pojavi osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas procuriti..
> 
> Ja test necu raditi,bojim se..betu sam mislila u srijedu na 10dnt ako ne procurim do tada..


milasova sretno

----------


## sljokicaa

Sretno milosova!

Mene evo proljev uhvatio, jel znate da li smijem neki probiotik ili nesto popit?

----------


## kaji

> Sretno milosova!
> 
> Mene evo proljev uhvatio, jel znate da li smijem neki probiotik ili nesto popit?


Izribaj jednu jabuku ili probaj sa bananom, ako bude jace islo i one ugljene tablete smijes popiti.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Izribaj jednu jabuku ili probaj sa bananom, ako bude jace islo i one ugljene tablete smijes popiti.


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

Sretno curama na čekanju  :Smile:  Ja, čini se, ipak nemam pauzu od mjesec dana, već na FET idem odmah za tjedan dana. Danas Uzv bio zadovoljavajući (jedan folikul 15 mm), pa je odlučeno da nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i sutra već uzimam štopericu, transfer u srijedu. Zadnja nada zasada, ako propadne, idem opet u cijeli postupak najvjerojatnije tek iza ljeta... Eto, pa vidimo.

----------


## kaji

> Sretno curama na čekanju  Ja, čini se, ipak nemam pauzu od mjesec dana, već na FET idem odmah za tjedan dana. Danas Uzv bio zadovoljavajući (jedan folikul 15 mm), pa je odlučeno da nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i sutra već uzimam štopericu, transfer u srijedu. Zadnja nada zasada, ako propadne, idem opet u cijeli postupak najvjerojatnije tek iza ljeta... Eto, pa vidimo.


Sretno draga ❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

Vecer svima....fet odraden u srijedu u 10h....sinoc povratak doma!! Od 3 embrica jedan je odustao,vracena   2 morule,koje su bile zamrznute kao 72h i dosle do stadij morule. .

----------


## Antonija Mia

Danas 3 dnt. .leda me ubijajuuuu nemogu lezati,jucer  neka vrelina u glavi kaj da imam 39t kad ono mjerim 37,2...od 2 dana ljeva strana kod bubrega isto boli i valunzi navecer..Noge hladne ,nos suh i kad ga na silu spusem onda krv ide,prist ogroman na trtici(slican cir)...sve me napalo a nista slicno simptomima trudnoce...pikanje clexanom mi ide ko podmazano zasad...

----------


## kaji

> Danas 3 dnt. .leda me ubijajuuuu nemogu lezati,jucer  neka vrelina u glavi kaj da imam 39t kad ono mjerim 37,2...od 2 dana ljeva strana kod bubrega isto boli i valunzi navecer..Noge hladne ,nos suh i kad ga na silu spusem onda krv ide,prist ogroman na trtici(slican cir)...sve me napalo a nista slicno simptomima trudnoce...pikanje clexanom mi ide ko podmazano zasad...


Antonija draga meni je ta vrelina isto bila, obrazi i oko ociju najvise i jos uvijek to Imam, u iduci ponedeljak idem na prvi UZ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonija draga meni je ta vrelina isto bila, obrazi i oko ociju najvise i jos uvijek to Imam, u iduci ponedeljak idem na prvi UZ


Kaji koliko tj tada bude?betu nisi vise vadila?hm...ovaj postupak niti blizu prethodnom kad je bio uspjesan...navecer na dan transfera imala san nekoliko kapi smedeg iscjedka i treperenje skroz nisko...ujutro se zdigla i osjetila kao 2 slaba uboda...malo je to prerano za moj pojam!! Da su blaste jos ajde...

----------


## kaji

> Kaji koliko tj tada bude?betu nisi vise vadila?hm...ovaj postupak niti blizu prethodnom kad je bio uspjesan...navecer na dan transfera imala san nekoliko kapi smedeg iscjedka i treperenje skroz nisko...ujutro se zdigla i osjetila kao 2 slaba uboda...malo je to prerano za moj pojam!! Da su blaste jos ajde...


Jesam na 14dnt i bila je 530, ali maloprije na wc sok krv. Nije puno ali poceo me i stomak boliti. Samo da nije opet spontani. Idem sad kod dr . Drzite fige cure

----------


## Antonija Mia

Puj puj puj ne coprati!!! Kakav spontani  zeno bozija...ako nije obilno onda je sigurno kapilarica pukla kako se maternica siri...drzin ti fige odi sto prije dr da budes mirne glave,sigurno ti bu rekel strogo mirovanje...micek mali drzi se

----------


## katka22

> Isabel,vibram za plusic !
> 
> I ja se pridruzujem temi, danas 4dnt 1 blastice..
> Nista posebno nemam za prijaviti..
> Cice nista,jedino od jucer se pojavi osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas procuriti..
> 
> Ja test necu raditi,bojim se..betu sam mislila u srijedu na 10dnt ako ne procurim do tada..


Sretno milasova! 




> Sretno curama na čekanju  Ja, čini se, ipak nemam pauzu od mjesec dana, već na FET idem odmah za tjedan dana. Danas Uzv bio zadovoljavajući (jedan folikul 15 mm), pa je odlučeno da nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i sutra već uzimam štopericu, transfer u srijedu. Zadnja nada zasada, ako propadne, idem opet u cijeli postupak najvjerojatnije tek iza ljeta... Eto, pa vidimo.


Bravo za brzu akciju...možda je tako i najbolje, bar u početku... vibriram za uspješan transfer...




> Jesam na 14dnt i bila je 530, ali maloprije na wc sok krv. Nije puno ali poceo me i stomak boliti. Samo da nije opet spontani. Idem sad kod dr . Drzite fige cure


Naravno da ti nije svejedno vidjeti krv u ovoj ranoj fazi trudnoće, ali to je jako često i hrpa cura je imala sličnu situaciju pa je bilo sve ok. Iskreno se nadam da je i kod tebe tako!

----------


## milasova8

Vikky, sretno u novom postupku! 

Antonija Mija, barem imas neke simptomcice-neka ih trudnoca opravda! Kod mene nista..5dnt danas..

Kaji,vjerujem da te je strah ali ne mora nista znaciti..barem ovdje na forumu mozes svako malo procitati iskustva sa krvarenjima u trudnoci i pozitivnim ishodom..
Sretno!

----------


## sljokicaa

> Jesam na 14dnt i bila je 530, ali maloprije na wc sok krv. Nije puno ali poceo me i stomak boliti. Samo da nije opet spontani. Idem sad kod dr . Drzite fige cure


Kaji drzim fige da sve bude u redu. Javi nam se nakon pregleda.

----------


## vikky

Cure, hvala  :Smile:  

Kaji, ja sam kao i ostale cure uvjerena da nije najgore i da će biti sve ok. Drži se, misli pozitivno i javi nam, čekamo te. 

Antonija Mia - imala sam i ja tu uzarenost. Ma ja sam uvjerena da mi se bilo dobro primilo, pa je bas nešto pošlo po zlu u međuvremenu. Bas mi jučer govore u poliklinici da sam imala jako dobre embrije i da su i oni imali pozitivna očekivanja... u prvom transferu se nisam nadala, ali, eto, nekako se uzdam u ovaj fet. Pratim te i navijam  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Jesam na 14dnt i bila je 530, ali maloprije na wc sok krv. Nije puno ali poceo me i stomak boliti. Samo da nije opet spontani. Idem sad kod dr . Drzite fige cure


Draga bit ce sve u redu,javi se kad zavrsis :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Vecer svima....fet odraden u srijedu u 10h....sinoc povratak doma!! Od 3 embrica jedan je odustao,vracena   2 morule,koje su bile zamrznute kao 72h i dosle do stadij morule. .


Sretno i neka bude uspjesno!

----------


## Iva86

Isabel jesi radila test?

Kaji bit će sve u redu, javi nam ishod..

Milasova, Antonia Mia pratimo se..  

Meni je danas 3dt i nemam nekih simptoma.. možda pokoji umišljeni jer stalno osluškujem nešto..

----------


## Isabel

Drage moje,

Mi smo na 9dnt i 10dnt dobili 2 sramežljiva plusića na  :Dancing Fever:  testu pa smo u sednom nebu, naravno sa ogromnom dozom straha! Čas se samo smješkam i sretna sam do neba a čas umirem od straha od svega lošeg kaj može biti... Testove sam pogledala 100 puta, pa uspoređujem koji se jaće vidi, pa jel to okej, jel se nekaj promijenilo... Isuse koja igra živaca.

Jutros na 11dnt sam vadila betu, čekam nalaze...

*Kaji,* sretno na pregledu, vibram da je s bebuškom sve super i da je samo kapilarica ili neki mali nepreteći hematom...
*Milasova i Antonija,* sretno! Budite pozitivne i vesele!
*Vikky,* super za postupak, drago mi je da ipak nije čekanje negko akcija!

----------


## milasova8

Isabel,cestitam!! Samo hrabro dalje!

Nadam se da cemo i mi ostale cekalice tvojim stopama <3

----------


## pirica

> Drage moje,
> 
> Mi smo na 9dnt i 10dnt dobili 2 sramežljiva plusića na  testu pa smo u sednom nebu, naravno sa ogromnom dozom straha! Čas se samo smješkam i sretna sam do neba a čas umirem od straha od svega lošeg kaj može biti... Testove sam pogledala 100 puta, pa uspoređujem koji se jaće vidi, pa jel to okej, jel se nekaj promijenilo... Isuse koja igra živaca.
> 
> Jutros na 11dnt sam vadila betu, čekam nalaze...
> 
> *Kaji,* sretno na pregledu, vibram da je s bebuškom sve super i da je samo kapilarica ili neki mali nepreteći hematom...
> *Milasova i Antonija,* sretno! Budite pozitivne i vesele!
> *Vikky,* super za postupak, drago mi je da ipak nije čekanje negko akcija!


Isabel čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Isabel cestitam!! :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje,
> 
> Mi smo na 9dnt i 10dnt dobili 2 sramežljiva plusića na  testu pa smo u sednom nebu, naravno sa ogromnom dozom straha! Čas se samo smješkam i sretna sam do neba a čas umirem od straha od svega lošeg kaj može biti... Testove sam pogledala 100 puta, pa uspoređujem koji se jaće vidi, pa jel to okej, jel se nekaj promijenilo... Isuse koja igra živaca.
> 
> Jutros na 11dnt sam vadila betu, čekam nalaze...
> 
> *Kaji,* sretno na pregledu, vibram da je s bebuškom sve super i da je samo kapilarica ili neki mali nepreteći hematom...
> *Milasova i Antonija,* sretno! Budite pozitivne i vesele!
> *Vikky,* super za postupak, drago mi je da ipak nije čekanje negko akcija!


Bravo, bravo, bravo!

----------


## Isabel

Moja beta je *283*  :Very Happy: ! Isuse, ne mogu vjerovati  :Embarassed: ! 
Jel to okej za 11dnt?
Hvala cure moje  :grouphug:

----------


## Iva86

Super beta Isabel

Čestitam!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikky

> Moja beta je *283* ! Isuse, ne mogu vjerovati ! 
> Jel to okej za 11dnt?


  Isabel, to je divno, divno, čestitam!!! Koje super vijesti u zadnje vrijeme  :Smile:  p.s. posebno mi je drago što ti u potpisu za zadnje vidim FET, s obzirom da me čeka isto  :Smile:  i pišem preko moba, pa ne mogu naći znakice da podijelim vjerodostojno sreću  :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Draga isabel cestitam super je beta. Cure moje hvala na podrsci. Bila sam kod dr i do nje sam pravi odljev imala. Radila je ultrazvuk ali nije htjela puno da stiska pa je vidjela da ima nesto ali nije mjerila. Izvadila sam betu i danas je 2000 znaci super duplanje od ponedeljka. Sad se i krvarenje smirilo i nista ne boli ali nije mene puno ni bolilo samo onako kao grc na momente. Sta bi to moglo biti? Ja sam sva isprepadana, bem ti ovo vise ( oprostite na psovanju ali morala sam ) jeli moguce da se dvoje primilo i da je jedno otislo? Meni su dvije blastice vratili pa zato pitam. Punkciju nisam imala tako da neznam od cega bi mogao biti hematom? Sta vi mislite drage moje? ❤️

----------


## kaji

Da je nedaj boze rani ponacaj beta nebi pravilno rasla ili? Kad sam imala spontani predprosle godine beta je padala i imala sam neko smedjarenje i tek par dana poslije pravu krv. A danas je bila prva krv i to bas puno.

----------


## katka22

> Da je nedaj boze rani ponacaj beta nebi pravilno rasla ili? Kad sam imala spontani predprosle godine beta je padala i imala sam neko smedjarenje i tek par dana poslije pravu krv. A danas je bila prva krv i to bas puno.


Upravo tako. Mislim da je nalaz bete mjerodavan i da ti daje pravo da misliš da će sve biti u redu. Za detaljni uzv je naravno rano i sad ti slijedi najgore, čekanje. Pretpostavljam da ćeš više mirovati i to ti od srca savjetujem, barem dok se situacija skroz ne smiri. Moguće je da je jedan embrij odustao, moguć je i hematom, krvne žilice, svašta...hrpa žena je imala svakakvih krvarenja i do 12 tjedana pa je sve bilo ok. Nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe. Samo miruj za početak.

----------


## pirica

> Da je nedaj boze rani ponacaj beta nebi pravilno rasla ili? Kad sam imala spontani predprosle godine beta je padala i imala sam neko smedjarenje i tek par dana poslije pravu krv. A danas je bila prva krv i to bas puno.


Isabel super beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kaji tako se moj hematom izlijevao

----------


## katka22

> Moja beta je *283* ! Isuse, ne mogu vjerovati ! 
> Jel to okej za 11dnt?
> Hvala cure moje


Odlična beta, čestitam trudnice!

----------


## milasova8

Isabel,odlicna beta!! Cestitam!

----------


## milasova8

Kaji,samo strogo miruj i drugo ne mozes..
Moze biti i hematom a tu je kljucno mirovanje..
Drzi se i hrabro

----------


## pixxie

kaji moguće da je hematom. i ja sam ga imala a išla sam na fet. čim krvariš strogo miruj i držim fige da sve bude dobro

----------


## kaji

Hvala vam puno ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## sljokicaa

Isabel cestitam!

Kaji ja nemam iskustva, ali vjerujem da su cure upravu. Sta je doktorica rekla kad ides opet na pregled? Zelim ti da sve dobro prode uredu ❤

----------


## Antonija Mia

:Smile: )))

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala vam puno ❤️❤️❤️


Eto vidis nema panike...sve bu uredu :Smile:

----------


## kaji

U ponedeljak je rekla da dodjem i napisala mi bolovanje tjedan dana

----------


## vikky

kaji, bit će sve u redu, samo probaj ostati smirena koliko god možeš. Sve će biti ok, ja sam isto uvjerena da su cure u pravu  :Heart:

----------


## vikky

Cure, pitanje, malo me panika uhvatila, pa mi treba vaše iskustvo. Trebala sam uzeti Ovitrelle stopericu, prema naputku, "oko 20 sati večeras".  Ja sam je uzela u 21.30. Jesam li nešto gadno zeznula, ili je to isto ok?

----------


## kaji

Draga vikky ja bas nisam sigurna ali mislim da nebi trebalo smetati. 
Kod mene je sve ok za sada. Od juce nije bilo krvi samo par puta poslije wc kad se obrisem svijelo smedje ali minimalno, jutros nista hvala bogu. Stavljala sam sinoc i jutros utrogest vaginalno i unutra je cini mi se kao i zadnjih para dana. Juce kad sam krvarila jedva sam uspijela ugurati utrogest i cinilo mi se da se sve spustilo a sad je ok. Htjela sam jos jednom da vam se zahvalim na utjehi i podrski, hvala cure moje ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Lagunas

Dobro jutro cure!! Isabel i Kaji, moje cestitke na pozitivnim betama!! Kaji, draga, u obje T sam krvarila. Sad u drugoj i sa komadicima a evo, sve je u redu (da kuc kuc). Usla sam u 12tt pa se nadam da cu prodisati jer strah je vrag. I ja jako volim FET jer moje najvece zlato je mali smrzlic ❤.

I da, Kaji, ako bude jos krvarenja (nedajBoze) popij Duphastone, ne stavljaj ga vaginalno. Dok ne prestane.

----------


## Antonija Mia

Kaji drago mi je i ujedno moras znati da tek krenu prave brige(od pozitivne bete pa do poroda)sve prije je bilo med i mlijeko :Smile:  idemo dan po dan i do zavrsnog cilja kojeg sve prizeljkujemo...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Pozz,evi ja danas procurila,trbuh me rastura.10dan idem na ultrazvuk i idemo vidjet ako ce bit sta od ovog mjeseca.
Sretno svima..

----------


## milasova8

Skupila sam hrabrost i napravila test danas na 6dnt 1 blastice.. Negativan..ocekivala sam taj rezultat..

Sad cekam mengu i vadit cu betu u petak na 12dnt ak bas budem morala..

Treba napraviti strategiju za dalje..dal da iskoristim jos jedan stimulirani koji imam prek HZZOa ili da odmah idem privatno u Repromed?? Nemam pojma..
Ali za 3 ciklusa planiramo opet..

----------


## kaji

> Skupila sam hrabrost i napravila test danas na 6dnt 1 blastice.. Negativan..ocekivala sam taj rezultat..
> 
> Sad cekam mengu i vadit cu betu u petak na 12dnt ak bas budem morala..
> 
> Treba napraviti strategiju za dalje..dal da iskoristim jos jedan stimulirani koji imam prek HZZOa ili da odmah idem privatno u Repromed?? Nemam pojma..
> Ali za 3 ciklusa planiramo opet..


Draga pa ti si ovaj tjedan tek imala transfer. Jos je rano. I ako su blastice rijetko se prije 8 ili 9 dnt pokaze. Napravi jos jedan za dva dana. Zelim ti jedan lijepi plusic ❤️

----------


## Lagunas

Milasova, 6dnt test negativan. 7dnt jeeedva vidljiva druga crtica. Koji si test radila?

----------


## milasova8

One step 10mlU

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> One step 10mlU


Mislim da ti to malo rano,pricekaj pa napravi za 3-4 dana i sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Mislim da bi trebala biti bar sjena da je doslo do trudnoce..ipak je to 11dpo..

Ali ponovit cu u pon.8dnt..

Jedino sta me muci su valunzi i navale vrucine i preznojavanje po noci i erotski snovi..
Ostalo nista...

----------


## Lagunas

Milasova. Isto sam imala one step. I sto je jos najsmjesnije, jaca je crta bila popodne nego ujutro. A piskila sam jedno pet dana za redom. Ujutro i pop.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Skupila sam hrabrost i napravila test danas na 6dnt 1 blastice.. Negativan..ocekivala sam taj rezultat..
> 
> Sad cekam mengu i vadit cu betu u petak na 12dnt ak bas budem morala..
> 
> Treba napraviti strategiju za dalje..dal da iskoristim jos jedan stimulirani koji imam prek HZZOa ili da odmah idem privatno u Repromed?? Nemam pojma..
> Ali za 3 ciklusa planiramo opet..


Uhh 6 dnt pa to je preeerano...ponovi ga!! Meni je zadnji put morula bila ( 4dnt) 9 dnt test u zadanom vremenu je bio neg ali nakon 10 mn bila je skroz slaba crta (primastick) izmedu ostalo sr...e od testa...a 13 dana beta 536...stoga ponovi ga za 3 dana!! I nemoj gubiti nadu...

----------


## Antonija Mia

Bokic svima,danas 5 dnt :Smile:  jucer tokom dana zatezanje,probadanje,vrucine,oci me peku ...kasnije popodne takvu bol kao da me struja zdrmala i to kako je doslo tako proslo...danas grudi i bradavice bolne i vruce a tak i trbuh...nos i dalje suh ,crijeva puna zraka kao da se voda preljeva :Smile:  temp imam do 37,8 po danu...ujutro ne mjerim...pere me neka nervoza(bezveze) kao da neznam kam bi sa sobom i kao da mi nesto fali...slabo spavam pa tu i tam popijem normabel..

----------


## LaraLana

> Mislim da bi trebala biti bar sjena da je doslo do trudnoce..ipak je to 11dpo..
> 
> Ali ponovit cu u pon.8dnt..
> 
> Jedino sta me muci su valunzi i navale vrucine i preznojavanje po noci i erotski snovi..
> Ostalo nista...


Milasova dal si mozda ponavljala test jutros?
Ja sam se u oba svoja transfera samo jednu noc preznojila. 
Prvi put na 7 dnt dvodnevnih a drugi put na 6 dnt isto dvodnevnih. 
U prvoj trudnoci sam na taj 7 dnt zaspala popodne sto ja nemam obicaj ama bas nikada i vec sam taj dan pocela osjecati intezivno mirise.

Sto se tice blastica bilo je ovdje i na 5 dnt vec sjenica a ima i onih kojima se tek na 7 dnt pojavi jedva vidljiva sjena.

Ja sam na 10 dnt u obe trudnoce imala jasno pozitivan test......a to je 12 dno.
Mislim da bi bilo bolje da si danas radila na 7 dnt jer bi bilo pouzdanije. 
Koliko sam citala da se cure sve vise zale na one step testove pa uzmi s rezervom to svakako  :Wink:  

Kako se uopce osjecas?

----------


## LaraLana

> Uhh 6 dnt pa to je preeerano...ponovi ga!! Meni je zadnji put morula bila ( 4dnt) 9 dnt test u zadanom vremenu je bio neg ali nakon 10 mn bila je skroz slaba crta (primastick) izmedu ostalo sr...e od testa...a 13 dana beta 536...stoga ponovi ga za 3 dana!! I nemoj gubiti nadu...


Primastick je jedan od nepouzdanih i najgorih testova i ne preporucuje se uopce ga raditi.
Nakon 10 min test nije vazeci.

----------


## milasova8

Nocas me probudila jaka bol u donjem dijelu leda i fakat imam osjecaj da cu svaki cas procuriti..ali nema nicega sve cisto..
Ne znam stvarno..na cice se ne mogu osloniti one su uvijek iste ,trbuh vise nije nimalo napuhan niti tvrd..
Jedini simptom u prvoj trudnoci je bila ta bol u ledima ali tada se nisam toliko pratila kao sada..

Nisam ponavljala ,budem sutra ujutro prije posla..

----------


## LaraLana

> Nocas me probudila jaka bol u donjem dijelu leda i fakat imam osjecaj da cu svaki cas procuriti..ali nema nicega sve cisto..
> Ne znam stvarno..na cice se ne mogu osloniti one su uvijek iste ,trbuh vise nije nimalo napuhan niti tvrd..
> Jedini simptom u prvoj trudnoci je bila ta bol u ledima ali tada se nisam toliko pratila kao sada..
> 
> Nisam ponavljala ,budem sutra ujutro prije posla..


Ako imas tih testica i ako ce ti biti lakse da znas na cemu si ponovi danas tokom dana.
Znas da se nekome bolje vidi popodne, zbog cega ne znam.
A nije ti sad ono neka razlika od danas popodne do ujutro.
Jedno dva tri sata nemoj mokriti i piti.

Ali naravno napravi kako zelis...ovo ja razmisljam na glas.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Bokic svima,danas 5 dnt jucer tokom dana zatezanje,probadanje,vrucine,oci me peku ...kasnije popodne takvu bol kao da me struja zdrmala i to kako je doslo tako proslo...danas grudi i bradavice bolne i vruce a tak i trbuh...nos i dalje suh ,crijeva puna zraka kao da se voda preljeva temp imam do 37,8 po danu...ujutro ne mjerim...pere me neka nervoza(bezveze) kao da neznam kam bi sa sobom i kao da mi nesto fali...slabo spavam pa tu i tam popijem normabel..


Puno sreće ti želim i da je bol bila implantacijska!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Primastick je jedan od nepouzdanih i najgorih testova i ne preporucuje se uopce ga raditi.
> Nakon 10 min test nije vazeci.


Lazno poz test (da) lazno poz test(nikada),koliko god sam ih napravila( a bog zna koliko) niti jedan nije se pokazao  poz ni nakon 10mn niti nakon sat vremena...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Puno sreće ti želim i da je bol bila implantacijska!


 :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Ej, cure
Dobila sam štopericu brevactid 10000 iu dali od nje mogu biti lažno pozitivni rezultati.?? negdje sam pročitala da se ona daje i na dan transfera i da sadži beta hcg hormon..mislim raditi test za koji dan pa da znam..

----------


## LaraLana

> Ej, cure
> Dobila sam štopericu brevactid 10000 iu dali od nje mogu biti lažno pozitivni rezultati.?? negdje sam pročitala da se ona daje i na dan transfera i da sadži beta hcg hormon..mislim raditi test za koji dan pa da znam..


Iva koji si danas dan od transfera?
I ja sam dobila 10000 i.j. i koliko je meni poznato da desetak dana treba da izadje iz organizma.

Da to je hcg al ti ga nisi dobila na dan transfera?

----------


## Iva86

Danas mi je peti dan od transfera.. brevactid sam uzela 6.02. Navečer..
Napravila bi test sutra na 6dan blastocista.. iako je rano ali strpljenje mi nije jača strana.. a vrijeme tako sporo prolazi dok čekaš betu..

----------


## milasova8

Iva, ako ikako mozes strpi se barem do 7dnt sa testom..
Ja sam luda sta sam ga radila tako rano,inace ga ne radim uopce ne znam zasto sam ga sad napravila..

----------


## milasova8

Inace kod mene vise nema naznaka da ce menga doci sve se smirilo..sutra na 8dnt cu napraviti test i to bi trebao onda biti pravi rezultat.

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova ~~~~~~~~~ sutra za plusić

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas mi je peti dan od transfera.. brevactid sam uzela 6.02. Navečer..
> Napravila bi test sutra na 6dan blastocista.. iako je rano ali strpljenje mi nije jača strana.. a vrijeme tako sporo prolazi dok čekaš betu..


Danas je znaci 12 dan od stop.
To je definitivno sutra na 13 dan od primanja izaslo van.
Napravi kako zelis. Ako imas testica pisaj...i ja sam i nitko me ne bi mogao zaustaviti.

Ako sam ja dobro skuzila blastica se podje implantirati odmah 1 dnt i to traje tako oko 3 dana kad se zavrsi implantacija. Od zavrsetka implantacije treba dva dana proci da kucni test moze ocitati hcg u urinu.
E sad je tu plus minus dan i dal je zaista se to tako dogodilo. Realno bi mogao test sutra pokazati.
Sad je stvar u glavi koliko ces moci podnijeti ako ne pokaze.
A svega je bilo ovdje. Od 5 dnt blijeda crtica a ima i tek se 7 ili 8 dnt pokaze.

Kod icsi oplodnje je pocetna beta manja...cisto eto da znas jer i vidis tu kako se bete razlikuju od zene do zene.

----------


## LaraLana

> Inace kod mene vise nema naznaka da ce menga doci sve se smirilo..sutra na 8dnt cu napraviti test i to bi trebao onda biti pravi rezultat.


Tako su se i kod mene simptomi smirili al samo jedan dan...na 9 dnt. I opet sve nastavilo po starom sve do 12 tt.

----------


## Iva86

Znam da je rano.. al kupila sam par testova u mulleru po 15 kn, pa ću napraviti u utorak to bi bio 7 dan.. valjda ću izdržati.. nemam bas neke simptome trudnoće a čekanje me ubija.. Znate u same kakva je ta neizvjesnost..

Milasova kad ponovo radiš test??

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam na iskustvima. 
Sutra cu ga napraviti samo ne znam dal cu prije ili poslje posla..sutra 8dnt..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala vam na iskustvima. 
> Sutra cu ga napraviti samo ne znam dal cu prije ili poslje posla..sutra 8dnt..


Jel pao test? :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Ja nisam htjela ništa raditi prije 9dnt, to je naaaaajranije kaj sam radila, i to tek kasno navečer. Sve prije iako je i blastica je zbiljaaaa jako rano i zaključila sam da prerani negativni test ima više štete nego eventualni slabo pozitivni. I onda bi se opet pitala jel je stvarno pozitivan, jel biokemijska, hoće i sutra biti pozitivan, hoće li biti tamnija crtica, da li beta pada il raste... Uf, sto misli  :Smile: 

Ja sam jutros na 14dnt išla vaditi drugu betu, čekam rezultate.

Hoćete li napraviti listicu čekalica da vas bolje pratimo?

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje..
ja sam jutrost ipak napravila test na 6 dan blastica, to je jednostavno bilo jače od mene, morala sam  :Smile:  , iako mi je razum govoro da je rano..
Test je bio neki za 15 kn iz mullera na kojem nije naznačena osjetljivost.. učinilo mi se da vidim sjenu, za koju nisam sigurna dali umišlajm ili..
sutra ponovo radim test i nadam se najboljem.. :Heart: 

Milasova javi nam kad napraviš test..

----------


## milasova8

Mene nocas opet probudio pritisak nadolazece menge..
Ustala se a ono nema nista..
Nisam jos napravila test ,budem oko 18 kad se vratim s posla..
Iva,nadam se da nije umisljena crta!

Isabel,slazem se s tobom..ne znam koji mi je vrag bio da sam isla raditi test tako rano-inace ga niti ne radim..
Ali sad kad sam vec napravila moram ga ponoviti..
Iako ne vjerujem da ce biti pozitivan..
Nemam nekih simptoma koji bi me uvjerili u suprotno,odnosno dali mi iole nadu..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ja nisam htjela ništa raditi prije 9dnt, to je naaaaajranije kaj sam radila, i to tek kasno navečer. Sve prije iako je i blastica je zbiljaaaa jako rano i zaključila sam da prerani negativni test ima više štete nego eventualni slabo pozitivni. I onda bi se opet pitala jel je stvarno pozitivan, jel biokemijska, hoće i sutra biti pozitivan, hoće li biti tamnija crtica, da li beta pada il raste... Uf, sto misli 
> 
> Ja sam jutros na 14dnt išla vaditi drugu betu, čekam rezultate.
> 
> Hoćete li napraviti listicu čekalica da vas bolje pratimo?


Potpuno se slazem stobom,i ja sam 9 dnt radila test...znam da je nekome jace!! Ali samo si zadajes jos vece muke a same i bez toga smo na mukama... :Sad:

----------


## kaji

Drage moje ja sam jutros bila kod dr na kontroli i na UZ de nista ne vidi. Izvadili smo betu za svaki slucaj ali nemam bas neku nadu. Tako mi je tesko. Nemogu vam opisati.

----------


## Katesplit1

Beta 97,00

----------


## Rominka

Kaji, da nije samo prerano? Do kad moras cekati betu? Drzi se <3
Milasova, nadam se da su to bolovi od smjestanja. I da ce test popodne biti +!
Katesplit1, koji dan si vadila betu? Jesu bile blastice ili? <3 bit ce to ok!

----------


## milasova8

Kaji,nadam se da nije gotovo..vjerujem da ti je grozno,ali drzi se..

----------


## Katesplit1

Deveti dan nakon transfera, blastice, sluzbeno trebala tek u srijedu. Svakako cu ponovit, trazili su mi inace I da izvadim progesteron na dan testa

----------


## milasova8

Katesplit1, mislim da ti je to skroz dobra beta za 9dnt..
Sretno do kraja!

----------


## kaji

> Kaji, da nije samo prerano? Do kad moras cekati betu? Drzi se <3
> Milasova, nadam se da su to bolovi od smjestanja. I da ce test popodne biti +!
> Katesplit1, koji dan si vadila betu? Jesu bile blastice ili? <3 bit ce to ok!


Neznam jeli rano draga rominka, oko 4 ce mi javiti betu. U petak je bila 2000. ja mislim da bi se bar nesto trebalo vidjeti, danas sam 5+4 neznam jeli se tako kaze, kod nekih se tad vec srce culo. Ma da mi je samo znati na cemu sam. Da se nepatim vise.

----------


## kaji

Kate cestitam, za 9 dnt je fina beta. Navijamo za lijepo duplanje

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Kate cestitam, za 9 dnt je fina beta. Navijamo za lijepo duplanje


Kaji pa nije malo prerano?? Vidim pretezno da piseju 6+2,6+4 da se srce vidi a ti jos si daleko!! Skoro sedmicu si uranila...nekom sa betom od 5000 isto se ne vidi...uostalom bii su i slucajevi da se do 7+0 tek vidi....nemoj molim te se odmah zbedirati nema potrebe,vidjet ces na kraju bude sve uredu :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Kaji*, kako to da si tako rano išla na pregled? Srce se u pravilu ne vidi do 7. tjedna, nekad i u 6. ali 5. sigurno ne... Rano je još, nemoj klonuti, misli pozitivno i pričekaj još tjedan dva!   :grouphug: 
Meni je uputa doći na pregled dva tjedna nakon 14. dana bete. Ja idem tek za dva tjedna najranije, kaže on može i tri. Meni se po M računa da sam danas 5+4 ali u biti je to čak 7 dana manje jer mi nije ovulacija bila 14.dc nego tek 22. Hoću reći da je trudnoća za gotovo tjedan dana mlađa nego što se automatski računa od dana zadnje M. Moja blastica je vraćena 6.2. dakle oplodnja je kakti bila 1.2. a prema izračunu od M je trebala biti 25.2. 

Moja beta danas na 14dnt je *1169!* Cure, jel to previše?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> *Kaji*, kako to da si tako rano išla na pregled? Srce se u pravilu ne vidi do 7. tjedna, nekad i u 6. ali 5. sigurno ne... Rano je još, nemoj klonuti, misli pozitivno i pričekaj još tjedan dva!  
> Meni je uputa doći na pregled dva tjedna nakon 14. dana bete. Ja idem tek za dva tjedna najranije, kaže on može i tri. Meni se po M računa da sam danas 5+4 ali u biti je to čak 7 dana manje jer mi nije ovulacija bila 14.dc nego tek 22. Hoću reći da je trudnoća za gotovo tjedan dana mlađa nego što se automatski računa od dana zadnje M. Moja blastica je vraćena 6.2. dakle oplodnja je kakti bila 1.2. a prema izračunu od M je trebala biti 25.2. 
> 
> Moja beta danas na 14dnt je *1169!* Cure, jel to previše?


Savrsena beta... :Smile:

----------


## kaji

Moja beta pala na 130

----------


## milasova8

Ajme kaji,neopisivo mi je zao!

----------


## Isabel

*Kaji,* jako mi je žao  :Sad: , drži se :Love: .

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Moja beta pala na 130


Isuse boze...nemogu vjerovati,neznam  kaj bi rekla,zao mi je :Sad:  sve je krenulo kako treba!! Ostala sam bez teksta i znam kako se osjecas jer sam isto u proslom uspjesnom postupku moja mrva izgubila bitku u 10 tj...nema rijeci utjehe znam jer sam to osjetila na vlastitu kozu...drzi se

----------


## Iva86

Kaji zao mi je..

----------


## kaji

Hvala cure sto ste tu, ovaj put me najvise boli nekako, pisla sam u prag pa cekam sta ce oni reci. Mozda jos neke nalaze, neznam ni sama kao dalje

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala cure sto ste tu, ovaj put me najvise boli nekako, pisla sam u prag pa cekam sta ce oni reci. Mozda jos neke nalaze, neznam ni sama kao dalje


draga kaji  :Love:   :Heart: ...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Moja beta pala na 130


Zao mi je,neznam sta da ti kazem..drzi se :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

> Hvala cure sto ste tu, ovaj put me najvise boli nekako, pisla sam u prag pa cekam sta ce oni reci. Mozda jos neke nalaze, neznam ni sama kao dalje


Joj kaji draga, zao mi je! I sama sam prosli mjesec prosla kroz isto, i znam kako je. Evo se spremamo sledjeci mjesec u novi postupak al mene jos tako boli! Ali kako mm kaze gore bi bilo da se nista nije dogodilo, onda bi se pitala dali cu ikad uspjeti, a ovako znas da se nesto dogodilo i da mozes ostati trudna! Drzi se draga, kazu da dosta zena ostane trudno posle biokemiske, pa neka nas to vodi!

----------


## kaji

> Joj kaji draga, zao mi je! I sama sam prosli mjesec prosla kroz isto, i znam kako je. Evo se spremamo sledjeci mjesec u novi postupak al mene jos tako boli! Ali kako mm kaze gore bi bilo da se nista nije dogodilo, onda bi se pitala dali cu ikad uspjeti, a ovako znas da se nesto dogodilo i da mozes ostati trudna! Drzi se draga, kazu da dosta zena ostane trudno posle biokemiske, pa neka nas to vodi!


I mene to tjesi da se bar moze primiti ali ovo vise boli nego negativna beta. Jos se lijepo duplala i odjednom izljev bez bola i za sat vremena sve gotovo,ja kao da sam u pogresnom filmu, takav osjecaj imam. Prvi spontani mi je skroz drugaciji bio.

----------


## Gita 10

Draga Kaji ne znam što napisati. Drži se

----------


## kaji

> Draga Kaji ne znam što napisati. Drži se


Hvala ti draga

----------


## milasova8

Nista ni od mene opet. 
Krece menga ,nikada ni dana ne kasni,nevjerovatno..
Test negativan..
Nemam pojma sta dalje..

----------


## sljokicaa

> Drage moje ja sam jutros bila kod dr na kontroli i na UZ de nista ne vidi. Izvadili smo betu za svaki slucaj ali nemam bas neku nadu. Tako mi je tesko. Nemogu vam opisati.


Jako mi je žao kaji, drži se  :grouphug:

----------


## vikky

Kaji, baš mi je jako žao... Ovo me sad stvarno iznenadilo... vjerujem da je gore nego da je bilo negativno od početka  :Sad:  Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Nista ni od mene opet. 
> Krece menga ,nikada ni dana ne kasni,nevjerovatno..
> Test negativan..
> Nemam pojma sta dalje..


zao mi je :Sad:  imas kakav plan za dalje? neke pretrage mozda....

----------


## milasova8

Ne znam koje bi pretrage jos mogla napraviti..
Kod mene je stvarno sve ok,hormoni,uredni ciklusi,endometrij ok,stitnjaca ok..stvarno sve..
Suprug ima smanjen broj ali nista kriticno..

Ostao nam je jos jedan postupak prek HZZOa pa cemo ga iskoristiti za 3-4ciklusa..

----------


## željkica

Milasova jako mi je zao,neznam koji ti je ovo put da ides po drugo dijete al imaj nade i vjeruj da ce se sve jednom poslozit ,znam da je tesko i ja sam se namucila za drugo tek i 6 puta nam je uspjelo,malo se odmori i onda u nove pobjede!
Jesu ti kad radili scratching endometrija?

----------


## milasova8

Ovo nam je treci postupak za drugo..

Nisam to jos radila..

Nekako vise mislim da je do kvalitete embrija..
Od 15 js samo 1 blastica i 2 osmerostanicne mrve..

Zato cemo potrositi jos taj jedan prek HZZOa i ak ne upali idemo privatno..za tih par mjeseci cemo skupiti dovoljno za postupak ..

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova zao mi je  :Sad:  bas sam se nadala da ipak bude ovaj put nesto, lijepo je krenulo...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ovo nam je treci postupak za drugo..
> 
> Nisam to jos radila..
> 
> Nekako vise mislim da je do kvalitete embrija..
> Od 15 js samo 1 blastica i 2 osmerostanicne mrve..
> 
> Zato cemo potrositi jos taj jedan prek HZZOa i ak ne upali idemo privatno..za tih par mjeseci cemo skupiti dovoljno za postupak ..


da probas barem s svim nalazima na konzultacije  kod dr R?? Mozda ti  je protokol neodgovarajuci...trombofilij?

----------


## Iva86

Milasova žao mi je.. koliko loših vjesti u zadnje vrijeme.. odmori malo i u nove pobjede.. iz kojeg pokušaja ste dobili prvo?

Antonija Mia kad ceš raditi test ili betu?
ima li još koja čekalica za ovaj tjedan?

----------


## milasova8

Prvo smo iz prve.
Be vjerujem da je trombofilija jer nisam imala spontane..
Kazem,mislim da su embriji lose kvalitete..
Kazem puno js a premalo zametaka..

Da,vidis mogla bi sa svim nalazima na konzultacije kod dr.R..

Ali ispucali bi jos ovaj jedan prek HZZOa na koji imamo pravo..
Ne znam stvarno..nisam pametna..
Imate nesto za predloziti? Sta bi jos od pretraga mogli napraviti? Ili poceti konzumirati od dodataka?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova žao mi je.. koliko loših vjesti u zadnje vrijeme.. odmori malo i u nove pobjede.. iz kojeg pokušaja ste dobili prvo?
> 
> Antonija Mia kad ceš raditi test ili betu?
> ima li još koja čekalica za ovaj tjedan?


Iva jesi radila test?

----------


## Iva86

jesam, jućer popodne gravgnos ultra i bila je skroz bljeda crtica, vidio je i muž tako da ova nije umšljena  :Smile: 

Sutra ujutro ću ponoviti test na 8 dan blastica, imam doma onih jeftinih iz muller, i ako bude pozitivan popodne napravti betu.. Nadam se da ćemo ovog puta uspjeti...

malo sam uranila sa tim testovima, al jucer ujutro kad sam vozila na posao mi je bilo muka kao da ću povraćati, već sam krenula vrećicu po autu tražiti i boli me donji dio leđa, i još neki simptomi su se počei pojavljivati tek 5 dan, a kako mi stpljenje nije jaća strana radila sam test....

----------


## milasova8

Iva,drzimo fige za veliku betu!!

----------


## željkica

> Ovo nam je treci postupak za drugo..
> 
> Nisam to jos radila..
> 
> Nekako vise mislim da je do kvalitete embrija..
> Od 15 js samo 1 blastica i 2 osmerostanicne mrve..
> 
> Zato cemo potrositi jos taj jedan prek HZZOa i ak ne upali idemo privatno..za tih par mjeseci cemo skupiti dovoljno za postupak ..


Ja sam ga radila u zadnjem dobitnom postupku,pitaj dr za to.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Milasova žao mi je.. koliko loših vjesti u zadnje vrijeme.. odmori malo i u nove pobjede.. iz kojeg pokušaja ste dobili prvo?
> 
> Antonija Mia kad ceš raditi test ili betu?
> ima li još koja čekalica za ovaj tjedan?


danas je 7.dnt nista prije 9.dnt za test...a betu iduci utorak :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> jesam, jućer popodne gravgnos ultra i bila je skroz bljeda crtica, vidio je i muž tako da ova nije umšljena 
> 
> Sutra ujutro ću ponoviti test na 8 dan blastica, imam doma onih jeftinih iz muller, i ako bude pozitivan popodne napravti betu.. Nadam se da ćemo ovog puta uspjeti...
> 
> malo sam uranila sa tim testovima, al jucer ujutro kad sam vozila na posao mi je bilo muka kao da ću povraćati, već sam krenula vrećicu po autu tražiti i boli me donji dio leđa, i još neki simptomi su se počei pojavljivati tek 5 dan, a kako mi stpljenje nije jaća strana radila sam test....


hahaha nisi mogla pricekati ha? ja budem jos 2 dana...neka je crta je crta,neka beta raste da se sokiras s brojkom....

----------


## kaji

> jesam, jućer popodne gravgnos ultra i bila je skroz bljeda crtica, vidio je i muž tako da ova nije umšljena 
> 
> Sutra ujutro ću ponoviti test na 8 dan blastica, imam doma onih jeftinih iz muller, i ako bude pozitivan popodne napravti betu.. Nadam se da ćemo ovog puta uspjeti...
> 
> malo sam uranila sa tim testovima, al jucer ujutro kad sam vozila na posao mi je bilo muka kao da ću povraćati, već sam krenula vrećicu po autu tražiti i boli me donji dio leđa, i još neki simptomi su se počei pojavljivati tek 5 dan, a kako mi stpljenje nije jaća strana radila sam test....


Super iva, drzimo fige za veliku betu

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86* :Heart:  ! Kad planiraš betu, u petak na 11dnt?

----------


## katka22

> Beta 97,00


Draga katesplit, čestitam od srca...za tebe sam posebno navijala. Nadam se da će sve biti savršeno do poroda!




> Moja beta pala na 130


Žao mi je...




> Nista ni od mene opet. 
> Krece menga ,nikada ni dana ne kasni,nevjerovatno..
> Test negativan..
> Nemam pojma sta dalje..


Žao mi je draga... kao što su cure rekle, nadam se da imaš snage i volje za daljnje pokušaje. Rekla si da sumnjaš u kvalitetu js...i kod mene je isto. Uz dogovor sa dr pijem vitamin D, vitamin C, koenzim Q10, inofolic 2 vrećice dnevno i još čaj od vrkute. I planiram također scratching u ciklusu prije postupka. Vidjet ćemo kako će biti u sljedećem pokušaju. I tebi želim uspjeh što prije...

----------


## milasova8

Sumnjam u kvalitetu embrija..
A ne znam ici cu na konzultacije i u Petrovu i u Repromed po drugo misljenje pa cu valjda biti pametnija..

----------


## Iva86

Hvala vam cure, stvarno se nadam da bi i nama napokon moglo uspjeti

----------


## Iva86

Antonia Mia svaka čast na strpljivosti.. isti dan smo imale et, tebi je isto vraćena blastica?
Di si u postupku?

----------


## sljokicaa

Iva super za test! Drzim fige za visoku betu.

Ja sutra idem na prvi pregled, u strahu sam cijelo vrijeme da li ce sve biti uredu.

----------


## Iva86

Koliko dana nakon et ideš na pregled?
Jadne mi stalno nešto cekamo, betu, pa se pravilno dupla, pa da vidimo plod čujemo srce i tako do poroda.. stalno neke brige.. 
Sljokica vjerujem da će sve sutra biti uredu i da ćeš vidjeti svoju bebu..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia svaka čast na strpljivosti.. isti dan smo imale et, tebi je isto vraćena blastica?
> Di si u postupku?


meni su vracene 2 morule (4.dnt) u PFC Prague... :Grin:

----------


## sljokicaa

4 tjedna od punkcije, to bi znaci tocno 6tt bio jel. Ne znam sto ocekivati uopce.

----------


## Katesplit1

Sutra idem opet betu radit, tražili su mi i u petak da je vadim.
Kao i progesteron. Na osnovi rezultata javit će mi da li da uzmem 3 injekcije Pregnyl 1500 IU kao extra implatation support. 
Zamjena za Pregnyl je Ovitrell. Ja sam inače bila u siječnju na histeroskopiji - schratchingu, sve evo pripremam za objavu u topic-u zene bez partnera pa ako koga zanima. 
Inače sam dobila i intralipidnu infuziju

----------


## Katesplit1

Beta 244!
11dnt

----------


## Rominka

Kate, lijepo raste beta! To je to  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Katesplit1

Samo ako kog zanima- da je beta bila ispod 100 na 11dnt dali bi mi Pregnyl 3 doze, 1500IU

----------


## Antonija Mia

iva86 si ponovila test? jel  tamnije :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> 4 tjedna od punkcije, to bi znaci tocno 6tt bio jel. Ne znam sto ocekivati uopce.


skoljkica ocekujemo veselu vijest.... :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

Bila, vidi se GV. Doktor je rekao da je to za sad sve uredu, za tjedan dana ponovno, onda bi se trebao plod vidjeti.

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje čekalice, ja kao najnestrpljivija među Vama, nakon što sam u zadnja dva dana popišala 5 testova iživcirala samu sebe, jer nikako ugledati pravu crtu. Samo neke tanke otišla nakon posla izvaditi betu i ona je 117 na 8 dan blastica..
Još uvjek nevjerujem!!!! 
Sad ću se još malo izluđivati do prvog ultrazvuka..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Drage moje čekalice, ja kao najnestrpljivija među Vama, nakon što sam u zadnja dva dana popišala 5 testova iživcirala samu sebe, jer nikako ugledati pravu crtu. Samo neke tanke otišla nakon posla izvaditi betu i ona je 117 na 8 dan blastica..
> Još uvjek nevjerujem!!!! 
> Sad ću se još malo izluđivati do prvog ultrazvuka..


visoka beta obzirom da je tek 8dnt  :Naklon:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Bila, vidi se GV. Doktor je rekao da je to za sad sve uredu, za tjedan dana ponovno, onda bi se trebao plod vidjeti.


drago mi je.... :Heart:

----------


## kameleon

iva  :Very Happy:  super vijesti,samo lagano i sretno dalje!! moja je bila 80 8 dan, tako da mi tvoja miriše na blizance  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Hvala vam cure.. Napokon.. samo da sve bude ok.. u petak ponavljam.. krivo sam napisala Beta je 112,7...
Vezano za testove.. kako sam se opskrbila testovima dok sam čekala nalaz napravila sam test frst sing  danas popodne i bio je negativan a onaj ujutro iz Millera slabo pozitivan..
Vraćene su mi dvije blastice tako da su mogući i blizanci..

----------


## Bluebella

Iva86 cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Iva86,cestitam! Bas mi je drago! 
Izgleda da je bolje niti ne raditi testove vec odmah izvaditi krv..

Sretno do kraja

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam se narucila na konzultacije i u Petrovu i poslje njih u Repromed..
Bas me zanima sto ce reci i jedni i drugi..

----------


## sljokicaa

Iva cestitam!

----------


## vikky

Čestitke Iva, super vijest  :Smile:  Evo, ja sam od danas opet na odbrojavanju do bete. Imala sam danas FET (popriličnu neugodan transfer opet) i pratimo simptome ovaj put. Za jezik se ugrizla, ali sam ovaj put čak i optimistična...

----------


## kaji

Hvala bogu pa imamo danas lijepih vijesti. Cestitam cure ❤️

----------


## Iva86

Jutro cure..
Hvala svima na cestitkama.. 
Vikki želim ti puno strpljenje u čekanju, jesu ti vračene blastice ili?
Milasova procitala sam tvoje stimulacije i uspješnost na temi koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije, i vidim da nemaš baš dobre rezultate s obzirom na godine i AMH, tako je i meni samoj bilo, nikakav odgovor na stimulaciju dok nisam došla u Repromed, tako da ti ja od srca preporucujem dr. R...
Antonia Mia jel danas radiš test?

----------


## katka22

Očekivala sam to nakon tih sjena na testovima...čestitke draga Iva i sretno do kraja! Odlična beta, vjerujem da će biti i duplanje. Pretpostavljam da ponavljaš betu za 2 dana?

----------


## katka22

> Čestitke Iva, super vijest  Evo, ja sam od danas opet na odbrojavanju do bete. Imala sam danas FET (popriličnu neugodan transfer opet) i pratimo simptome ovaj put. Za jezik se ugrizla, ali sam ovaj put čak i optimistična...


Vikky, nek je uspješan!

----------


## vikky

Katka,  Iva, hvala  :Smile:  Vraćena su mi 2 cetverostanična embrija, nisu blastice  (oprostite mi, ali ja ni ne znam što su blastice, ali mislim da bi mi to rekli  :Smile:  Čitam puno o njima, ali nisam uspjela pohvatati u kojim slučajevima se vraćaju blastice i je li bolje inace kada vrate blastice ili?)
Rečeno mi je da su nakon odmrzavanja bili u stanju kao da nikada nisu ni zamrznuti, tako da je sve prošlo ok. 

Antonija Mia - kad je test?

----------


## katka22

> Katka,  Iva, hvala  Vraćena su mi 2 cetverostanična embrija, nisu blastice  (oprostite mi, ali ja ni ne znam što su blastice, ali mislim da bi mi to rekli  Čitam puno o njima, ali nisam uspjela pohvatati u kojim slučajevima se vraćaju blastice i je li bolje inace kada vrate blastice ili?)
> Rečeno mi je da su nakon odmrzavanja bili u stanju kao da nikada nisu ni zamrznuti, tako da je sve prošlo ok. 
> 
> Antonija Mia - kad je test?


Ako se ne varam to je zadnja faza razvoja, nastaje iz morule koja je 16-stanična, to je valjda 4. dan nakon punkcije. To se sve događa po danima nakon oplodnje. Blastocista se vraća 5. dan nakon punkcije. Kažu da je veća uspješnost u postotku njene implantacije zato što vrlo brzo počinje s brazdanjem i implantacijom. Naravno da to nije pravilo, imamo ovdje hrpu primjera koji dokazuju suprotno. A ima i hrpa nas koje ne uspijemo baš s blasticama. (ispravit će me upućenije, ovo sam se konzultirala s wikipedijom. Inače znam da se nakon oplodnje, u slučajevima kad ima više od npr. 3 embrija čeka transfer 5. dan. Ako se sjećaš, ja sam 3. dan imala 9 embrija, a peti dan kad sam došla na transfer dočekale su me samo dvije blastice, ostali se nisu nastavili razvijati.)

Ja ti svakako želim da te tvoje mrve ostanu s tobom do kraja...

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86* ! Vau koja beta, super!! Si javila dr.-u? Kaj veli?* 
Vikky* super** ! Sad samo polako i pozitivno, dan po dan!*
Šljokicaa* odlične vijesti na pregledu! Baš mi je drago... *
Milasova* vjerujem da ćeš biti oduševljena s ReproMedom i doktorom, kao i mi ostale! Sretno!*
Kate* super beta! Jel ju još ponavljaš ili čekaš pregled?*
Antonija* koji je tebi danas dan? Planiraš li test ili samo betu?


Cure, hoćemo mi opet neku listicu? Ja se pomalo gubim, teško mi pratiti  :Embarassed: , tupasta sam od trudnoće hehehe!*

Isabel,* na 14dpt beta 1169, *6+0* po dzm, pregled za cca 14dana (ReproMed, dr. R.)

----------


## Iva86

hej, Nisam još javljala doktoru, piše mi da moram izvadiri betu za 12 do 14 dana, nakon et, a ja sam vadila već na 8 dan, ponavljam sutra i u pon i onda javljam doktoru..
Od terapije uzimam crinone gel i andol 100.. do kad se to uzima?

Pošto sam privatno u postupku bila, da li mi soc ginekolog može dati na recept za crinone da ne kupujem?

isabel koji si dan nakon et?, ja bi voljela na prvi uvz otiči već sa  6tj, pa onda opet tjedan kasnije da vidim srce, mislim da je tak sljokica išla?

----------


## Isabel

*Iva* moja terapija je: Decortin, Duphaston, Estrofem, Crinone gel i Clexane (injekcije umjesto Andola) i ja sve uzimam na recept. Bez obzira što sam isto imala IVF/FET privatno odem socijelnoj ginekologici s papirom kaj mi je dr. napisao terapiju i socijalna mi sve. Za Crinone znaju malo zezati jer je skup lijek ali budi uporna i traži ga, imaš na to pravo i on je na listi lijekova. Svakako idi kod soc gin i sve traži da ne trošiš novce di ne trebaš.
Pametan izbor da doktoru javiš betu 12-14dnt, oni se ljute  :Razz:  ne ove mlađe bete i ne kuže kak mi nemremo čekati  :Embarassed: .

Meni je danas *17 dnt*. Jučer sam iz fore popšikila još jedan test (imam ove s neta jeftine) i bome se u sekundi pojavila crta, samo sad je napokon tamna pa čak i tamnija od kontrolne  :Very Happy: ! 
Bome su i mene istresirali testovi, prvo sve bijelo i nema ničeg a onda se pokazuje lagana crta. Pa onda sto misli jel blijeda, jel jača od dana prije il nije, jel svijetlija, jel to u redu ili nije... Jooooj, sami šokovi. Poludila sam recimo jer mi je na 9dnt navečer bila blijeda crta, onda na 10dnt s prvim jutarnjim dosta svijetlija, a onda na 10 navečer opet kao malo jača i tak... Baš su me namučili. Ovaj sinoć testić je bio super  :Dancing Fever: !

----------


## Katesplit1

> *Iva86* ! Vau koja beta, super!! Si javila dr.-u? Kaj veli?* 
> Vikky* super** ! Sad samo polako i pozitivno, dan po dan!*
> Šljokicaa* odlične vijesti na pregledu! Baš mi je drago... *
> Milasova* vjerujem da ćeš biti oduševljena s ReproMedom i doktorom, kao i mi ostale! Sretno!*
> Kate* super beta! Jel ju još ponavljaš ili čekaš pregled?*
> Antonija* koji je tebi danas dan? Planiraš li test ili samo betu?
> 
> 
> Cure, hoćemo mi opet neku listicu? Ja se pomalo gubim, teško mi pratiti , tupasta sam od trudnoće hehehe!*
> ...


Iz klinike u Ateni su tražili i  sutra da vadim, u CITO pregled za 4 tjedna

----------


## kameleon

iva meni je za andol rekao R da mogu prestati sa 12tt, a utrogestane(što je isto kao crinone) s 12 tt smanjio dozu i rekao kad potrošim to što imam da mogu prestati  i s tim, cca 13-14 tt.
a za  utz me naručio sa 7+5tt, tako da smo malo duže čekali ,ali smo odmah vidjeli  :Heart: 
sretno svim čekalicama, za lijepe plusiće i bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Antonija Mia

bio je plan da napravim danas test ali bogme od snijega neidem nikam da jos sletim nekam...bude suprug kad ide sposla kupio test pa budem ga napravila ujutro.... :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> *Iva* moja terapija je: Decortin, Duphaston, Estrofem, Crinone gel i Clexane (injekcije umjesto Andola) i ja sve uzimam na recept. Bez obzira što sam isto imala IVF/FET privatno odem socijelnoj ginekologici s papirom kaj mi je dr. napisao terapiju i socijalna mi sve. Za Crinone znaju malo zezati jer je skup lijek ali budi uporna i traži ga, imaš na to pravo i on je na listi lijekova. Svakako idi kod soc gin i sve traži da ne trošiš novce di ne trebaš.
> Pametan izbor da doktoru javiš betu 12-14dnt, oni se ljute  ne ove mlađe bete i ne kuže kak mi nemremo čekati .
> 
> Meni je danas *17 dnt*. Jučer sam iz fore popšikila još jedan test (imam ove s neta jeftine) i bome se u sekundi pojavila crta, samo sad je napokon tamna pa čak i tamnija od kontrolne ! 
> Bome su i mene istresirali testovi, prvo sve bijelo i nema ničeg a onda se pokazuje lagana crta. Pa onda sto misli jel blijeda, jel jača od dana prije il nije, jel svijetlija, jel to u redu ili nije... Jooooj, sami šokovi. Poludila sam recimo jer mi je na 9dnt navečer bila blijeda crta, onda na 10dnt s prvim jutarnjim dosta svijetlija, a onda na 10 navečer opet kao malo jača i tak... Baš su me namučili. Ovaj sinoć testić je bio super !


isabel kaj cak i clexan dobivas na recept? meni recept nista ne znaci kad ga moram kupiti...ostalo dobivam na recept

----------


## Isabel

*Antonija,* dobivam i Clexane besplatno  :Embarassed: . Kak ti recept ne vrijedi, misliš u ljekarni jel? Aha da, njih moraš podizati u bolnici (Petrova ili Vinogradska).

Ja sam si dala malo truda za to ali uspjela. Ovak ukratko: otišla sam s doktorovim papirom na kojem je pisalo "nakon transfera i u trudnoći preporuka heparin" u Vinogradsku na pregled kod hematologa. Tamo sam ukratko ispričala moju anamnezu, donijela nalaze mutacija i taj doktorov papir. Ona mi je temeljem toga dala još jedan papir na koji je navela terapiju heparinom 4.000, od transfera pa do iza poroda. Nakon toga sam otišla kod svoje socijalne ginekologice koja mi je dala uputnicu za Clexane (ja sam ga tražila umjesto Fragmina jer puuuuuno manje peče i ne ostavlja podljeve) 30 kom. Onda sam opet otišla u Vinogradsku na hematologiju s receptom i odonda ih tako dalje podižem. Oni su si ostavili tu uputnicu i sad temeljem te jedne podižem po 15-20-30 kom, ovisno kako ih imaju. 
Obzirom da oni obično ne koriste Clexane nego Fragmin nazovem na hematologiju dan ranije i "naručim ih" tj. najavim se.

Eto, i to ti je to. Je malo muka i hodanje sim tam ali kako sam znala da ću ih morati kao i u prijašnjim trudnoćama davati do 15 dana iza poroda onda mi se isplati preko HZZO-a.
Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile: .

----------


## Antonija Mia

da imam pravo na njega preko petrove tek nakon poz bete,a dotad moram si ga sama kupiti..iako mi pise na otpusno pismo iz praga clexan od transfera!! hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage moje čekalice, ja kao najnestrpljivija među Vama, nakon što sam u zadnja dva dana popišala 5 testova iživcirala samu sebe, jer nikako ugledati pravu crtu. Samo neke tanke otišla nakon posla izvaditi betu i ona je 117 na 8 dan blastica..
> Još uvjek nevjerujem!!!! 
> Sad ću se još malo izluđivati do prvog ultrazvuka..


Iva86, pa ovo su divne vijesti, našla sam te na popisu postupaka na temi koliko ste j.s. dobili, koliko zametaka, ima li smrzlića. 

Kao prvo - čestitam od srca, kao drugo, pomalo sad do do duplanja i do opet jedne bete pa do prvog uzv, već bi sa 6+koji tjedan mogla vidjeti srčeko, bar sam tako oba puta ja vidjela....... ali ono što me zanima IVa, što ti se čini da je ovaj put bilo drugačije? Labos? jesi li boostala stanice nekako? Sjajan je ovo rezultat posebno imajući u vidu da još imate i smrzlića za kasnije  :Smile: )

----------


## Iva86

Draga Kadauna
Nisam nikad do sad uzimala nikakve vitamine ni dodatke prehrani ni u jednom postupku do sad, relativno sam zdrava sa ok AMH-om(14,2), osim hashimoto koji mi je dijagnosticiran prije 7-8god.. na terapiji cjelo vrijeme eutiroxom..
Svoj uspjeh u ovom zadnjem postupku naviše prepisujem sposobnosti tima Repromed., najveća razlika u postupcima do sad i ovom je superfact sprej koji sam prvi put koristila, štoperica Brevactid 1000i.u., dosada uvije overlite I punkcija je bila na 15 dan ciklusa, do sada uvijek 13 ili 14 dan.. 
I sama sam ostala šokirana kad me dr. Patrik nazvao i reko da je svih 7 zrelih stanica oplođeno a na 5 dan me dočekalo čak šest blastica..

----------


## vikky

> Ako se ne varam to je zadnja faza razvoja, nastaje iz morule koja je 16-stanična, to je valjda 4. dan nakon punkcije. To se sve događa po danima nakon oplodnje. Blastocista se vraća 5. dan nakon punkcije. Kažu da je veća uspješnost u postotku njene implantacije zato što vrlo brzo počinje s brazdanjem i implantacijom. Naravno da to nije pravilo, imamo ovdje hrpu primjera koji dokazuju suprotno. A ima i hrpa nas koje ne uspijemo baš s blasticama. (ispravit će me upućenije, ovo sam se konzultirala s wikipedijom. Inače znam da se nakon oplodnje, u slučajevima kad ima više od npr. 3 embrija čeka transfer 5. dan. Ako se sjećaš, ja sam 3. dan imala 9 embrija, a peti dan kad sam došla na transfer dočekale su me samo dvije blastice, ostali se nisu nastavili razvijati.)
> 
> Ja ti svakako želim da te tvoje mrve ostanu s tobom do kraja...


Hvala ti  :Smile:  Da, sigurno je to sve dosta individualno, jer nekako računam ako to jest toliko bolje, onda bismo svi imali transfer peti dan. Imaju neki kriteriji po čemu je valjda treći dan bio bolji za mene  :Wink:  Mozda su vece sanse sa se nastavu razvijati u meni...Bit će kako bude,  ali nadam se najboljem. Ako ne bude, onda tek iza ljeta sve ispočetka. Inače,  danas je 1 dnt i zasada još ništa.  Jedino napuhana trbuh, ali mi je nekako uvijek takav od uzimanja utrogestana, pa se mučim s probijanjem kože s onom tupom iglom od fragmina... to badanje s njim mi je najgore za izdržati sada.

----------


## katka22

> Hvala ti  Da, sigurno je to sve dosta individualno, jer nekako računam ako to jest toliko bolje, onda bismo svi imali transfer peti dan. Imaju neki kriteriji po čemu je valjda treći dan bio bolji za mene  Mozda su vece sanse sa se nastavu razvijati u meni...Bit će kako bude,  ali nadam se najboljem. Ako ne bude, onda tek iza ljeta sve ispočetka. Inače,  danas je 1 dnt i zasada još ništa.  Jedino napuhana trbuh, ali mi je nekako uvijek takav od uzimanja utrogestana, pa se mučim s probijanjem kože s onom tupom iglom od fragmina... to badanje s njim mi je najgore za izdržati sada.


Tebi su ih vratili treci dan jer su ih takve i smrznuli u inicijalnom postupku. I u prvom postupku si imala transfer 3. dan nakon punkcije/oplodnje jel tako?...Kad su odmrznute blastice u pitanju vracaju se otprilike 5 dana nakon dana kad procijene da je dan oplodnje. Tako nekako. Javit ce se pametnije...
Uglavnom, ne razbijaj glavu time sada. Trenutno si “inkubator” za svoje mrvice i njima je svakako najbolje kod tebe. A i sad su vjerojatno u tebi vec postale skoro blastice vjerujem. Sad mirno dan po dan, ako se dobro osjecas vrati se svojim umjerenim aktivnostima i polako naprijed. Za simptome vec znas sve, sve su simptomi i nista su simptomi. Tako da... svakako ti zelim uspjeh!

----------


## Antonija Mia

evo i mene moje dame :Smile:  :Smile:  danas u 4 ujutro jasan +...sad cu malo o svojim simptomima :Cool:  :Cool:  ovaj fet postupakbi bio zadnji da nismo uspjeli(zbog mojih god) dodali smo clexan i embrioglue...endo na dan transfera 11,5,na dan transfera smo isli pjesice od hotela do klinike i 2 sata nakon transfera opet pjesice do hotela---navecer se pojavio smedi iscjedak,prespavali i u 9h30 smo imali bus za doma...taj dan sam osjetila 2 jasna uboda na desnu stranu...od 2 dnt imala sam takvu  krizobolju koju nisam imala u prethodnom pozitivnom postupku,nisam mogla lezati niti sjediti..4dnt posljepodne ostru bol kao strujni udar,pulsiranje i zatezanje na desnu stranu....glavobolje,suhi nos,hladne noge....7 i 8 dnt bolovi slicni pms ali opet drugaciji kratki ali malo malo,dnevne temp do 37,8 grudi bolne sa strane bradavice hiper bolne,trbuh napuhnut i ekstra vruc,danas 10dnt prati me i dalje nesanica spavam do 4 plafon,obilan iscjedak malo zuto malo prozino....sanjam totalne gluposti(smjeh) jutros prvi put sam bazalnu mjerila 37,2 eto to je to...sad cekam utorak za betu to bi bilo 14dnt...pere me neka nervoza i naravno rasplacem se bez veze ali u ovom postupku sam si poslozila sve u glavi jedino sam usporedivala ovaj postupak i predzadnji(dobitni) i veselila sam se potajno... :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> evo i mene moje dame danas u 4 ujutro jasan +...sad cu malo o svojim simptomima ovaj fet postupakbi bio zadnji da nismo uspjeli(zbog mojih god) dodali smo clexan i embrioglue...endo na dan transfera 11,5,na dan transfera smo isli pjesice od hotela do klinike i 2 sata nakon transfera opet pjesice do hotela---navecer se pojavio smedi iscjedak,prespavali i u 9h30 smo imali bus za doma...taj dan sam osjetila 2 jasna uboda na desnu stranu...od 2 dnt imala sam takvu  krizobolju koju nisam imala u prethodnom pozitivnom postupku,nisam mogla lezati niti sjediti..4dnt posljepodne ostru bol kao strujni udar,pulsiranje i zatezanje na desnu stranu....glavobolje,suhi nos,hladne noge....7 i 8 dnt bolovi slicni pms ali opet drugaciji kratki ali malo malo,dnevne temp do 37,8 grudi bolne sa strane bradavice hiper bolne,trbuh napuhnut i ekstra vruc,danas 10dnt prati me i dalje nesanica spavam do 4 plafon,obilan iscjedak malo zuto malo prozino....sanjam totalne gluposti(smjeh) jutros prvi put sam bazalnu mjerila 37,2 eto to je to...sad cekam utorak za betu to bi bilo 14dnt...pere me neka nervoza i naravno rasplacem se bez veze ali u ovom postupku sam si poslozila sve u glavi jedino sam usporedivala ovaj postupak i predzadnji(dobitni) i veselila sam se potajno...


Cestitam!! Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu do kraja..
Cini mi se da je najcesci rani simptom krizobolja..
Tako je i meni bilo ..donji dio leda bas jako boli..

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> evo i mene moje dame danas u 4 ujutro jasan +...sad cu malo o svojim simptomima ovaj fet postupakbi bio zadnji da nismo uspjeli(zbog mojih god) dodali smo clexan i embrioglue...endo na dan transfera 11,5,na dan transfera smo isli pjesice od hotela do klinike i 2 sata nakon transfera opet pjesice do hotela---navecer se pojavio smedi iscjedak,prespavali i u 9h30 smo imali bus za doma...taj dan sam osjetila 2 jasna uboda na desnu stranu...od 2 dnt imala sam takvu  krizobolju koju nisam imala u prethodnom pozitivnom postupku,nisam mogla lezati niti sjediti..4dnt posljepodne ostru bol kao strujni udar,pulsiranje i zatezanje na desnu stranu....glavobolje,suhi nos,hladne noge....7 i 8 dnt bolovi slicni pms ali opet drugaciji kratki ali malo malo,dnevne temp do 37,8 grudi bolne sa strane bradavice hiper bolne,trbuh napuhnut i ekstra vruc,danas 10dnt prati me i dalje nesanica spavam do 4 plafon,obilan iscjedak malo zuto malo prozino....sanjam totalne gluposti(smjeh) jutros prvi put sam bazalnu mjerila 37,2 eto to je to...sad cekam utorak za betu to bi bilo 14dnt...pere me neka nervoza i naravno rasplacem se bez veze ali u ovom postupku sam si poslozila sve u glavi jedino sam usporedivala ovaj postupak i predzadnji(dobitni) i veselila sam se potajno...


Cestitam od srca i neka sve bude u redu..bas mi je drago da ti je uspjelo!

----------


## Katesplit1

Evo upravo stigao nalaz
Beta 639
Cestiram Antonia Mia, ne mogu nam godine nista

----------


## kaji

Draga antonija uljepsala si mi dan, drago mi je i posebno me veseli praski plusic. 
Kod mene danas krenula menga, tako uvijek poslije utrogestana peti dan krene. Iduci tjedan idem na kontrolu jeli sve izaslo van i onda se moram javiti u prag da vidimo kad bi mogli na FET. Imamo jos dvije blastice. Mozda u aprilu ako nebi bilo rano. Puno pozdrava za sve curke ❤️

----------


## kaji

> Evo upravo stigao nalaz
> Beta 639
> Cestiram Antonia Mia, ne mogu nam godine nista


Tako je kate. Beta je savrsena. Cestitam ❤️

----------


## Iva86

Antonia Mia i Katesplit  Čestitam!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Evo upravo stigao nalaz
> Beta 639
> Cestiram Antonia Mia, ne mogu nam godine nista


Bravo Katesplit1, to je to! A sad uživaj do kraja, nadam se da ćeš imati mirnu i urednu trudnoću...




> evo i mene moje dame danas u 4 ujutro jasan +...sad cu malo o svojim simptomima ovaj fet postupakbi bio zadnji da nismo uspjeli(zbog mojih god) dodali smo clexan i embrioglue...endo na dan transfera 11,5,na dan transfera smo isli pjesice od hotela do klinike i 2 sata nakon transfera opet pjesice do hotela---navecer se pojavio smedi iscjedak,prespavali i u 9h30 smo imali bus za doma...taj dan sam osjetila 2 jasna uboda na desnu stranu...od 2 dnt imala sam takvu  krizobolju koju nisam imala u prethodnom pozitivnom postupku,nisam mogla lezati niti sjediti..4dnt posljepodne ostru bol kao strujni udar,pulsiranje i zatezanje na desnu stranu....glavobolje,suhi nos,hladne noge....7 i 8 dnt bolovi slicni pms ali opet drugaciji kratki ali malo malo,dnevne temp do 37,8 grudi bolne sa strane bradavice hiper bolne,trbuh napuhnut i ekstra vruc,danas 10dnt prati me i dalje nesanica spavam do 4 plafon,obilan iscjedak malo zuto malo prozino....sanjam totalne gluposti(smjeh) jutros prvi put sam bazalnu mjerila 37,2 eto to je to...sad cekam utorak za betu to bi bilo 14dnt...pere me neka nervoza i naravno rasplacem se bez veze ali u ovom postupku sam si poslozila sve u glavi jedino sam usporedivala ovaj postupak i predzadnji(dobitni) i veselila sam se potajno...


Čestitke draga Antonia Mia... sve se jednom mora posložiti, kad tad, uporni na kraju uspiju, ja u to stvarno vjerujem. Bitno je samo ne pogubiti se putem. Čestitke za plusić i vibriram za predivnu betu...

----------


## Antonija Mia

hvala svima...jednu stepenicu sam presla :Smile:  sad slijedi beta ,necu se prevec veseliti jer zadnji put sam dobila postenu samarcinu ijako tesko sam dosla ksebi...idemo dan po dan bez ikakvog plana....naravno do zavrsnog cilja ako Bog dragi da i svih Sveti :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bravo cure <3 <3 ovi vasi plusevi i bete daju poticaj i nama ostalima. Neka sve dalje tece glatko i bezbrizno!

----------


## Isabel

*Antonia Mia,* pa to je plusić :Very Happy: ! A simptomi su ti super, tako sam se i ja osjećala, skroz je od početka ovog FET-a sve krenulo drugačije u odnosu na prošli neuspješni. Usudum se reći sve se posložilo i lijepo krenulo! Sad se samo molim i nadam da samo tako i nastavi. Čestitam ti  :Heart: ! 
*Katesplit* super beta :Very Happy: ! Koji ti je danas dnt?
*Kaji*  :Love: , super da imate još smrzlića, ja vjerujem da bi za april bilo sve i više nego spremno!
*Iva86*, tebi je 12dnt u ponedjeljak? Onda opet beta?
*Vikky* i ja se svaki dan pikam s Clexanom, mene najmanje boli u ravnini s pupkom recimo 5-6-7 cm lijevo ili desno od njega. Na desnoj strani je govoro uvijek bezbolno i prođe bez problema, na lijevoj ide malo teže, nekad me sam ubod zaboli i onda obično izađe mali podljev. Jesi pokušala u bedra možda?

----------


## Katesplit1

> *Antonia Mia,* pa to je plusić! A simptomi su ti super, tako sam se i ja osjećala, skroz je od početka ovog FET-a sve krenulo drugačije u odnosu na prošli neuspješni. Usudum se reći sve se posložilo i lijepo krenulo! Sad se samo molim i nadam da samo tako i nastavi. Čestitam ti ! 
> *Katesplit* super beta! Koji ti je danas dnt?
> *Kaji* , super da imate još smrzlića, ja vjerujem da bi za april bilo sve i više nego spremno!
> *Iva86*, tebi je 12dnt u ponedjeljak? Onda opet beta?
> *Vikky* i ja se svaki dan pikam s Clexanom, mene najmanje boli u ravnini s pupkom recimo 5-6-7 cm lijevo ili desno od njega. Na desnoj strani je govoro uvijek bezbolno i prođe bez problema, na lijevoj ide malo teže, nekad me sam ubod zaboli i onda obično izađe mali podljev. Jesi pokušala u bedra možda?


Evo 13 dan od transfera blastociste
Meni  Clexan lijevo od pupka  ide lagano i bezbolno, desno nikako probit kožu i bolno je.
Hvala na infomacijama za Clexan i recepte, idem slijedeći tjedan u dnevnu bolnicu u Splitu da vidim hoće li mi dati, uputio me tako soc. gin

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje,
Moja Beta je danas 192,7 na 10 blastica, na 8 dan je bila 112,7.. nije se poduplala.. između vađenja je prošlo 46 sati..
Sad sam opet na sto muka....

----------


## Munkica

Znam da se brineš (i ja sam nokte isto grizla), ali moja je isto jako sporo rasla. Otprilike 60% svaka 2 dana i evo me u 28. tt. Nažalost, s takvim porastom nećeš ništa znati do ultrazvuka (nama se srce vidjelo tek na 6+6), a to se trenutačno čini kao cijela vječnost.

Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje,
> Moja Beta je danas 192,7 na 10 blastica, na 8 dan je bila 112,7.. nije se poduplala.. između vađenja je prošlo 46 sati..
> Sad sam opet na sto muka....


Mozda su se dva primila pa se jedan prestao razvijati. Znalo je biti takvih slučajeva na forumu

----------


## milasova8

Iva86, vjerujem ti da ti je sada koma i da bi najrade odmah na UZV,jednostavno sad nema druge nego cekati cca 2 tjedna kao sto znas..
Moguce da je ovo sta BBella kaze,drzim fige da barem jedno srce kucka ako vec nisu dva..
Drzi se i misli pozitivno..
Izvadi opet betu u ponedjeljak da vidis jel raste-vjerujem da hoce

----------


## Iva86

Hvala vam drage moje, uspjele ste me malo utješiti, sve prolazimo isto pa znamo kako svaki neuspjeh boli..
znam da mi nema druge nego čekati.. 
negdje sam pročitala da kod ICSI oplodnje Beta sporije raste, i malo se time utješila..
U pon vadim ponovno pa ću bit pametnija..

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Hvala vam drage moje, uspjele ste me malo utješiti, sve prolazimo isto pa znamo kako svaki neuspjeh boli..
> znam da mi nema druge nego čekati.. 
> negdje sam pročitala da kod ICSI oplodnje Beta sporije raste, i malo se time utješila..
> U pon vadim ponovno pa ću bit pametnija..


ja sam odmah rekla da je visoka za 8dnt i vjerovatno jedna mrvica odustala...drzi se :Heart:

----------


## vikky

*Antonija Mia* i *Kate Split*, super vijesti i čestitam objema  :Very Happy: 
*Iva*, ne daj se, uvijek moramo misliti pozitivno, a ti još uvijek imaš razloga biti pozitivna i sve će biti u redu, sve ovo što cure pišu ima smisla i vjerujem stvarno da će biti ok.  
*katka*, tako je, treći dan su mi i prvi put vraćali. I apsolutno si u pravu kada kažeš ''sve su simptomi i ništa su simptomi''. Izvrsno rečeno  :Smile:  
*Isabel i Kate Split* - meni u lijevu stranu igla ide, u desno ne mogu. Ostaju mi baš podlijevi, imam točkicu od svakog uboda, puno mi je teže s ovim badanjem sada, nego što mi je bilo prvi put... Trbuh je kao kamen. U bedro nisam probala, dobila sam uputu da se badam u trbuh, pa se nisam usudila eksperimentirati. Izdržat ću nekako, moram  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

potekla mi je krv iz nosa?? dali tomoze biti od pikanje(clexan) dosad je bila krv ali kod silnog puhanje nosa,ali sad bas je curilo.... :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage moje,
> Moja Beta je danas 192,7 na 10 blastica, na 8 dan je bila 112,7.. nije se poduplala.. između vađenja je prošlo 46 sati..
> Sad sam opet na sto muka....


ne otpisuj ovo Iva, pomalo, ovo za ICSI bete mi iskreno ne drži vodu, no tebi jeste došlo do povećanja znatnog samo ne do 100% povećanja nego nešto iznad 70% - ne otpisuj ovo, nego ja iskreno držim fige za duplanje, samo je bad da betu ne možeš vaditi prije ponedjeljka... držim fige za ponedjeljak IVa86~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KitKat82

Od danas selim k vama! Vraćene jedna morula i blastica na cuvanje :Very Happy:

----------


## Bond

Pozrav svima! Cestitam na  plusicima i lijepim betama i da uzivate sljedecih 9mjeseci. 
Ja sam bila na fetu,skroz priprodni ciklus, tek nakon ovulacije uzimala sam duphastone,a poslje transfera utrogestane,decortin i clexan.Meni je danas 3dnt 2blastice. Ja apsolutno nista ne osjecam,ko da nisam ni bila na transferu i to me brine. Tako je bilo i prosli mjesec i beta bila 0. Izluduje me to nepostojanje simptoma. 
Jel ima koja da nije uopce imala nikakva pikanja i grceve?

----------


## Iva86

KitKat i Bond.. želim Vam puno strpljenja u čekanju i pozitivne bete.. 
Bond sto se simptoma tiče ja isto u ovom postupku nisam imala ni jedan do kraja 5 dana i početka 6 kad je počelo sa boli u donjem djelu leđa, osjetljivosti grudi i pojačanog iscjetka..
Danas sam se skroz smirila, nakon sto sam jučer pola večeri plakala muzu nad svojom sudbinom i tražila razloge zašto!!!
Svjesna sam da nemogu ništa napraviti, ako je suđeno da se primi primiti će se, ak ne idemo dalje, u ovom postupku sam stvarno pretjerala sa googlom i testovima od 6dt, ne kažu doktori bezveze da se Beta vadi 12dt...

----------


## Carrot

Ajme Antonija Mia tek sam sad vidjela...predivnooo..Presretna sam zbog tebe!  Neka se samo tako fino i nastavi!



______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

cure obzirom da sam danas imala embriotransfer i pise mi na nalazu bolovanje preporuceno..zanima me da li ste vi radile na tranfera ili odmarale?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## KitKat82

> cure obzirom da sam danas imala embriotransfer i pise mi na nalazu bolovanje preporuceno..zanima me da li ste vi radile na tranfera ili odmarale?
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


Ja uvijek uzimam bolovanje.

----------


## vikky

Mene isto to zanima. Danas mi je 3 dnt pa me zanima je li mogu danas npr. usisavati i raditi po kući malo... kako vi?

----------


## Katesplit1

> Mene isto to zanima. Danas mi je 3 dnt pa me zanima je li mogu danas npr. usisavati i raditi po kući malo... kako vi?


Meni su rekli da ne dizem nista vise od 1kg. Setala sam, da imam cirkulaciju dobru, vise puta , krace setnje.

----------


## Rominka

> Mene isto to zanima. Danas mi je 3 dnt pa me zanima je li mogu danas npr. usisavati i raditi po kući malo... kako vi?



Pozeljno je izbjegavati pregibe u predjelu trbuha. Znaci, usisavanje, podizanje tereta (mokra roba), pranje poda. Sigurno ti nije kuca toliko sporka da ne moze muz usisati, i da sve to ne moze cekati jos dva tj. da znas na cemu si.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Pozrav svima! Cestitam na  plusicima i lijepim betama i da uzivate sljedecih 9mjeseci. 
> Ja sam bila na fetu,skroz priprodni ciklus, tek nakon ovulacije uzimala sam duphastone,a poslje transfera utrogestane,decortin i clexan.Meni je danas 3dnt 2blastice. Ja apsolutno nista ne osjecam,ko da nisam ni bila na transferu i to me brine. Tako je bilo i prosli mjesec i beta bila 0. Izluduje me to nepostojanje simptoma. 
> Jel ima koja da nije uopce imala nikakva pikanja i grceve?


ima ima koje nisu imale simpt a trudne bile...nismo sve iste!! drzim fige,nemoj odma potonuti...sretno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vikky

*Kate Split*, hvala na savjetu, nisam znala da je baš toliko striktno. 
*Rominka*, ja bih to više iz dosade, stalno sam kući i malo sam već izluđena, ali naravno da sam ostavila usisivač i sve čim sam ovo pročitala. Stvarno nisam znala da je baš tako. Inače, mene zadnja 2 dana prate bolovi kao da ću dobiti...zanimljivo. Ili ću procuriti (iako mi je čudno da već nisam s obzirom na tu bol) ili se pojavio novi zanimljivi simptom, iako nepovezan s trudnoćom, jer me ta bol prati nekako od trasfera još...

----------


## Rominka

Vikky, mozda realno to uopce ne pomaze, ali u pitanju je i psiha. Pojela bi se ziva da se ti se nesto dogodi. Pa onda kad vec ides u sve to, nije ni problem pustiti sve te poslove i prepustiti nekome drugom. Zar ne?  Opusti se i uzivaj sad. Prosetaj se, upijaj sunce  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

*Rominka*, u pravu si skroz... Već se sada jedem živa jesam li možda zeznula, no ok. Od sada, mirujem. I ne znam kako kod vas, ali kod mene dere debela bura, tako da me zrak neće vidjeti tako lako. Bit će najljepše kući ovih dana  :Grin:

----------


## Bond

Kako ste danas? 
Danas mi je 4dnt i imam lagani pritisak ko da imam mengu,pa prestane pa opet lagano. E sad...dali je to nadolazeća m ili...nista drugo ne osjećam.

----------


## KitKat82

Danas 1dnt, jucer na transferu dr vidio blagi hiper na uzv ali smo ipak napravili transfer jer su bili odlicni embriji. Od jutros sam mrvicu jace napuhnuta. S obzirom da mi je ovo vec treci hiper ne panicarim ali malo me pere griznja savjest sto sam ipak pristala na svjezi transfer. Bojim se da ce to umanjiti sanse. Inace, ovo mi je prvi transfer nakon kojeg sam dobila fragmine tako da i tu polazem nade. Utješite me.... :Sad:

----------


## Isabel

KitKat sretno!
Vikky radije odmori, prošeći, lezi. Ja nisam ništa radila dva tjedna po kući, sve fizički teško je radio md, išlo nam je u prilog sto smo prišli tjedan otputovali na vikend pa ionako nismo bili doma. Jučer je posaugao i oprao pod, ja sam pokušala ali bas osjećam pritisak dolje onda i ne usudim se. Radije ne. Drži se i samo veselo  :Smile: !
Bond ni ja nisam imala neke lude simptome, počeo je pritisak dolje tek 7-8dnt-a. Kriza isto tu negdje. Prvih skoro tjedan dana apsolutno nikakvih promjena. Nemoj klonuti, koliko je bili trudnoća sa nikakvim simptomima. Ništa to ne naći. 

Cure samo ostanite vesele i pozitivne, opuštene koliko god možete (ja sam mrzila kad ni je to netko rekao ali fakat je istina)  i sve polako! To je najbitnije ❤️!

----------


## vikky

Isabel, hvala  :Smile:  

KitKat - evo da probam utješiti - pravila uistinu nema, a čitajući 100 tema ovdje na forumu, naišla sam na milijun slučajeva kojima je upalilo kad nije bilo sve idealno posloženo, kao i na milijun onih gdje je sve bilo po špagi,  pa nije upalilo.  Zato uistinu nema smisla brinuti o tome  :Wink: 

Bond - kod mene je isto, s obzirom da me zadnja dva dana presijeca dolje - tako mi je i bilo nakon prvog transfera. Identično. Ovaj menga osjećaj nisam imala prvi put,  pa je možda i dobro s obzirom da mi prvi put nije upalilo... tko će znati, ali samo pozitivno naprijed.  I sama se trudim biti pozitivna i bas se nadam ovaj put. Prvi put nisam imala toliku nadu :/

----------


## KitKat82

Isabel, Vikky hvala cure! Dan po dan, polako :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav! Evo da vas ja utjesim meni je bilo pozitivno a nisam imala simptome. 

Ali sad ko da me neka viroza hvata, izmjerila sam danas 37.2 i zari me u glavi kao inace kod viroze. Ne znam brine me sad da se to ne pogorsa i ne pode nesto po zlu od tog, zvati cu sutra doktora.

----------


## vikky

Šljokica - jesi još na utrogestanu možda?  Temperatura i taj osjećaj mogu biti i od njega, nadam se da je tako. 

Imam pitanje - danas mi je 4dnt i totalni sam na knap s fragminima i točno 13-ti dan ostajem bez njih. Meni bi (uz taj razlog) iz više razloga odgovaralo vaditi betu 12 dnt - je li to prerano? Ili već tada mora pokazati - jer moram znati zbog fragmina. P.s. fet nije bio s blasticama

----------


## Ginger

nije prerano

----------


## Antonija Mia

iva sutra da te beta razveseli od srca ti zelim :Heart:

----------


## Bond

Svima koje danas vade betu neka je sretno i da vas razveseli lijepa brojcica  :Smile:  
Meni danas 5dnt i na poslu sam od danas. Malo su me danas pocele bolit cice i nista drugo. Nisam napuhana i nemam temperaturu. Mjerim svaki dan al ne prelazi 36,6. 
Sljokica razveselila si me,a jesi imala temp.i bila napuhana? Vjerojatno ti je pao imunitet pa te malo ulovilo.
Vikky ja idem vadit betu na 9dnt blastica jer se tad mora vidjet(uvijek tad vadim jer ne mogu izdrzat vise a i da se ne pikam s heparinima bez veze).

----------


## Antonija Mia

Carrot :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  kako si??

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Svima koje danas vade betu neka je sretno i da vas razveseli lijepa brojcica  
> Meni danas 5dnt i na poslu sam od danas. Malo su me danas pocele bolit cice i nista drugo. Nisam napuhana i nemam temperaturu. Mjerim svaki dan al ne prelazi 36,6. 
> Sljokica razveselila si me,a jesi imala temp.i bila napuhana? Vjerojatno ti je pao imunitet pa te malo ulovilo.
> Vikky ja idem vadit betu na 9dnt blastica jer se tad mora vidjet(uvijek tad vadim jer ne mogu izdrzat vise a i da se ne pikam s heparinima bez veze).


ja sam napuhnuta od transfera i evo do danas 13.dnt i dalje kaj da sam loptu progutnula,ali nije to mjerilo ima tu zena koje su ostale trudne iako nisu bile napuhnute...A  za tempicu ja ju nisam mjerila  :Smile:  kad ju mjeris i kako?

----------


## sljokicaa

Napuhana sam cijelo vrijeme, to je od utrogestan, pijem ih jos uvijek.
Sretno cure s betama!

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86,* sretno danas! Biti će super beta  :Yes: !
*Antonija Mia*, ti sutra vadiš na 14dnt? 
*Vikky*, nije prerana beta 13dnt. Ja imam Clexane al ti uzimaš Framin, inaće bi ti poslala par komada da imaš...
*Sljokicaa,* kad je opet pregled? Ovaj tjedan ili idući?
*Bond,* lagani pritisak kao pred M i bolne cice, super, zvuči odlično!

Ja sam jučer imala neke tupe bolove podvečer i to i u jajnicima i oko pupka, sve me nešto pritiskalo, probadalo i ko neke lagane kontrakcije... Baš sam se malo ustrtarila. Kasnije sam pročitala da je sve to kao normalno dok god ne boli jako i dok se javlja povremeno pa se nadam da je i dalje sve u redu. Za cca tjedan dana mi je prvi pregled  :Raspa: .

----------


## vikky

Isabel, nego što, nego je sve ok, ipak je to sve velika promjena u tijelu / organizmu, mora biti nekih naznaka  :Smile:  Moja beta bi bila 12 dnt, ne 13 dnt, nadam se da je i to ok. Vadit ću onda u ponedjeljak. 

Bond - ovo za heparin je jedan od razlloga zašto bih i ja voljela ranije. Izluđuje me. Stvarno mi je iz nekih razloga puno gore nego prvi put, užasno me bole injekcije i svugdje mi ostaju rane od uboda i podljevi. Nakon prvog transfera mi nije bilo ni približno tako grozno i nisu ostajali podljevi  :Sad: 

Sretno svim curama koje čekaju betu!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> *Iva86,* sretno danas! Biti će super beta !
> *Antonija Mia*, ti sutra vadiš na 14dnt? 
> *Vikky*, nije prerana beta 13dnt. Ja imam Clexane al ti uzimaš Framin, inaće bi ti poslala par komada da imaš...
> *Sljokicaa,* kad je opet pregled? Ovaj tjedan ili idući?
> *Bond,* lagani pritisak kao pred M i bolne cice, super, zvuči odlično!
> 
> Ja sam jučer imala neke tupe bolove podvečer i to i u jajnicima i oko pupka, sve me nešto pritiskalo, probadalo i ko neke lagane kontrakcije... Baš sam se malo ustrtarila. Kasnije sam pročitala da je sve to kao normalno dok god ne boli jako i dok se javlja povremeno pa se nadam da je i dalje sve u redu. Za cca tjedan dana mi je prvi pregled .


jep :Smile:  na otpusno pise da  ju radim 1.03...al to bu taman kod drugog vadenje(bete)

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje,
> Moja Beta je danas 192,7 na 10 blastica, na 8 dan je bila 112,7.. nije se poduplala.. između vađenja je prošlo 46 sati..
> Sad sam opet na sto muka....


Zaista se nadam da je ovaj scenarij koji cure spominju. Držim fige!




> Hvala vam drage moje, uspjele ste me malo utješiti, sve prolazimo isto pa znamo kako svaki neuspjeh boli..
> znam da mi nema druge nego čekati.. 
> negdje sam pročitala da kod ICSI oplodnje Beta sporije raste, i malo se time utješila..
> U pon vadim ponovno pa ću bit pametnija..


Javi nam nalaz, znaš da čekamo s tobom...



> Od danas selim k vama! Vraćene jedna morula i blastica na cuvanje


Dobrodošla i sretno dalje, dan po dan...

----------


## katka22

> Danas 1dnt, jucer na transferu dr vidio blagi hiper na uzv ali smo ipak napravili transfer jer su bili odlicni embriji. Od jutros sam mrvicu jace napuhnuta. S obzirom da mi je ovo vec treci hiper ne panicarim ali malo me pere griznja savjest sto sam ipak pristala na svjezi transfer. Bojim se da ce to umanjiti sanse. Inace, ovo mi je prvi transfer nakon kojeg sam dobila fragmine tako da i tu polazem nade. Utješite me....


Ja sam, doduše tada jako mlada (24 g.) i davno (prije 13 g.) imala transfer sa istim stanjem, lagani hiper. Oni su ga zvali lagani, meni je bilo strašno, sve me bolilo, bila natečena i napuhnuta, osjećala strašno jajnike, išla čak nakon transfera par dana išla u bolnicu na infuziju....ali je bio uspješan. To želim i tebi...
Iako je do 20. tt bilo non stop probadanja i boluckanja pa sam češće morala na uzv, sve je na kraju ispalo dobro. Bol je od ludo povećanih jajnika...

----------


## sljokicaa

> *Iva86,* sretno danas! Biti će super beta !
> *Antonija Mia*, ti sutra vadiš na 14dnt? 
> *Vikky*, nije prerana beta 13dnt. Ja imam Clexane al ti uzimaš Framin, inaće bi ti poslala par komada da imaš...
> *Sljokicaa,* kad je opet pregled? Ovaj tjedan ili idući?
> *Bond,* lagani pritisak kao pred M i bolne cice, super, zvuči odlično!
> 
> Ja sam jučer imala neke tupe bolove podvečer i to i u jajnicima i oko pupka, sve me nešto pritiskalo, probadalo i ko neke lagane kontrakcije... Baš sam se malo ustrtarila. Kasnije sam pročitala da je sve to kao normalno dok god ne boli jako i dok se javlja povremeno pa se nadam da je i dalje sve u redu. Za cca tjedan dana mi je prvi pregled .


Ovaj cetvrtak ponovo pregled, biti ce taman prvi dan 7tt. Ne znam da li da se nadam srceku ili ne jos?

Da to ti je normalno ne brini.

----------


## KitKat82

> Ja sam, doduše tada jako mlada (24 g.) i davno (prije 13 g.) imala transfer sa istim stanjem, lagani hiper. Oni su ga zvali lagani, meni je bilo strašno, sve me bolilo, bila natečena i napuhnuta, osjećala strašno jajnike, išla čak nakon transfera par dana išla u bolnicu na infuziju....ali je bio uspješan. To želim i tebi...
> Iako je do 20. tt bilo non stop probadanja i boluckanja pa sam češće morala na uzv, sve je na kraju ispalo dobro. Bol je od ludo povećanih jajnika...


Hvala ti :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Sljokicaa*, mi smo ful slične po T. Meni je danas 6+4 prema dzm a vidim tebi 6+5 jel? Ma ja sam jako kasno imala transfer, tek 26.dc tak da je moja trudnoća de facto za točno tjedan dana manja od ove koju dzm odredi. Ja ću na svom pregledu biti službeno 7+4 jer idem idući ponedjeljak no zapravo trudnoća bude tjedan dana manja. E sad, isto se nadam srčeku i to bi bilo divno ali i ako vidimo GV+ŽV i da je sve okej isto budem jako sretna.

Na 7tt bi se lijepo moglo vidjeti srčeko ali i ne mora još, sve ovisi kad je bio transfer, koliko je bio star embrio i kad je bila implantacija  :Smile: .

Bude sve okej, vidjeti ćemo i čuti mi ta naša srčeka  :Heart:  kad tad - nadam se ovaj ili sljedeći tjedan!

----------


## Antonija Mia

danas je vani prava mecava,pitanje dal bum zutra isla vaditi betu...pada li ga pada :Sad:

----------


## bubba

Pozz cekalice!
Prijavljujem se na odbrojavanje,danas vracen jedan cetverostanicni embrij...drzimo mu fige da se lijepo ugnjezdi.

----------


## Iva86

Cure moja Beta danas je 567,1.. prije tri dana je bila 192,7.. nadam se da je to ok..
Ak ipak ću ja još ponoviti za dva dana.. 
Toliko sam brinula što se nije podupla ali ipak raste!!! Danas mi je 13 dan blastic..
Ipak se moja mrva drži!! 
Hvala sto ste mislile na mene..

----------


## iva777

Opa Iva cestitam !Odliiiicna beta !!! :Smile:  [emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bond

Antonia mia mjerim ju kad god se sjetim,cca 3puta dnevno, evo i sad mjerila i 37 je. Nadam se da se nesto dobro desava. Preksutra cu radit test nikako docekat. Bit ce tad 7dnt i posto su blastice nadam se da ce pokazat plusic  :Smile:  
Iva86 cestitam na lijepoj beti i samo neka pravilno raste!

----------


## ljube555

> Cure moja Beta danas je 567,1.. prije tri dana je bila 192,7.. nadam se da je to ok..
> Ak ipak ću ja još ponoviti za dva dana.. 
> Toliko sam brinula što se nije podupla ali ipak raste!!! Danas mi je 13 dan blastic..
> Ipak se moja mrva drži!! 
> Hvala sto ste mislile na mene..


pozdrav..

 Iva, moja beta na 13dnt blastocista bila 555 i nesto... a 11dnt bila 231 i nesto tvoja beta za 13dnt odlicna..
 ne brige budi.... sretno do kraja[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia mia mjerim ju kad god se sjetim,cca 3puta dnevno, evo i sad mjerila i 37 je. Nadam se da se nesto dobro desava. Preksutra cu radit test nikako docekat. Bit ce tad 7dnt i posto su blastice nadam se da ce pokazat plusic  
> Iva86 cestitam na lijepoj beti i samo neka pravilno raste!


BT se mjeri ujutro prije ustajanja...meni je po danu bila od 37,5 do 37,8....neznam zasto se zurite s testovima...od 6dnt pa nadalje samo se zbedirate nepotrebno...drzim ti fige :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

> *Sljokicaa*, mi smo ful slične po T. Meni je danas 6+4 prema dzm a vidim tebi 6+5 jel? Ma ja sam jako kasno imala transfer, tek 26.dc tak da je moja trudnoća de facto za točno tjedan dana manja od ove koju dzm odredi. Ja ću na svom pregledu biti službeno 7+4 jer idem idući ponedjeljak no zapravo trudnoća bude tjedan dana manja. E sad, isto se nadam srčeku i to bi bilo divno ali i ako vidimo GV+ŽV i da je sve okej isto budem jako sretna.
> 
> Na 7tt bi se lijepo moglo vidjeti srčeko ali i ne mora još, sve ovisi kad je bio transfer, koliko je bio star embrio i kad je bila implantacija .
> 
> Bude sve okej, vidjeti ćemo i čuti mi ta naša srčeka  kad tad - nadam se ovaj ili sljedeći tjedan!


Da ja sam 6+5 ali sam imala transfer na 16dc. Sretno na pregledu!

----------


## Isabel

Iva86, čekala sam cijeli dan da se javiš! Super beta

----------


## Isabel

Iva86, čekala sam cijeli dan da se javiš! Super beta!!! Bravo! Čestitam!!
Antonija potpuno se slažem, ja isto smatram da test prije barem 9dnt može donijeti samo bediranje i dodatnu brigu, al kako god tko voli... Mi s veseljem dočekamo svaki plusić!
Sretno cure i laku noć!

----------


## Isabel

Pitanjce prije spavanja: dokad se uzima Decortin? 
Ja sam nastavila dalje sa cijelom svojom FET terapijom jer mi nitko nis nakon pozitivne bete nije rekao za to pa me zanima kad se sto prekida tj. dokad pije? Decortin mi recimo prvi nekako vise nema smisla...
Euthyrox 1x2
Estrofem 2x2
Duphastone 3x1
Decortin 2x1
Crinone gel 1x1
Clexane 1x1

----------


## Antonija Mia

Nista danas od moje bete,zanosi snjega toliko da ni ralice ne stignu cistiti...nema veze do petka vele smirivanje pa pem do petka :Smile:  test nisam ponovila danas mi je 14dnt,cicobolja uhh,zgaravica,prepone ,glad i nesanica...nisam uopce opterecena s betom naprotiv smirena sam jer sam uvjerena da je sve uredu obzirom na dodatne simptome...cekalice drzim fige a vama koje ste docekale daj boze da bude sve uredu  :Smile:

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Pitanjce prije spavanja: dokad se uzima Decortin? 
> Ja sam nastavila dalje sa cijelom svojom FET terapijom jer mi nitko nis nakon pozitivne bete nije rekao za to pa me zanima kad se sto prekida tj. dokad pije? Decortin mi recimo prvi nekako vise nema smisla...
> Euthyrox 1x2
> Estrofem 2x2
> Duphastone 3x1
> Decortin 2x1
> Crinone gel 1x1
> Clexane 1x1


Zar ti ne pise na otpusno pismo? Ja sam u PFC i sve mi pise kad i od kojeg tj prestajem a za decortin pise prekinuti posle 12tj...od 13 do 14 tj terapiju postepeno iskljuciti...neznam di si bila na fetu al vjerujem da se jos nesmije ukinuti...

----------


## cerepaha

Isabel, ja sam kod dr. Škvorca imala et prošli tjedan. Meni je rekao da decortin pijem do 7 tjedna negdje. Jedino nisam pitala da li se odjednom prekine ili se smanjuje doza pomalo.

----------


## Isabel

Hvala cure. Ma onda ću ja nastaviti do pregleda koji mi je za 6 dana pa onda pitati za nastavak terapije. 
*Antonija* bravo za simptome i za pozitivan stav! Beta će biti divna kad god ju izvadiš  :Very Happy: . Svaka ti čast na strpljenju!
*Sljokicaa* meni je et bio na 26.dc dakle punih 10 dana kasnije od tebe. Dugo nismo mogli dobiti dovoljno debeli endometrij i baš je nekako usporeno rastao. Nema veze  :Smile: , samo mi je zanimljivo kak su u biti različito "stare" trudnoće a po kalkulaciji smo samo jedan dan razlike.
*Bubba i Cerepaha* sretno  :Joggler:  i pozitivno dalje! Dan po dan i brzo prođe čekanje  :Yes: .

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje čekalice šaljem Vam veliki zagrljaj  :grouphug: 

Kod mene se dans malo lakše diše, još ću ponoviti u srjedu betu onda čekam ultrazvuk..

Bond uzmi test sa rezervom i ne brni previše ako bude negativan, i sama sam nestrpljiva i uvijek prije vremena radim test, ovog puta sam napravila nekih 5 testova od 6 do 8 dana dok nisam betu izvadila, i bile su neke sjene a neki su bili i negativnini....

Isabel jesi se naručila na ultrazvuk, koji dan nakon transvera ideš?

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86,* sad se malo opustii uživaj  :grouphug: !
Ja sam se jučer naručila - pregled mi je u ponedjeljak 5.3. Tada će mi biti 28dnt.

----------


## Carrot

> Nista danas od moje bete,zanosi snjega toliko da ni ralice ne stignu cistiti...nema veze do petka vele smirivanje pa pem do petka test nisam ponovila danas mi je 14dnt,cicobolja uhh,zgaravica,prepone ,glad i nesanica...nisam uopce opterecena s betom naprotiv smirena sam jer sam uvjerena da je sve uredu obzirom na dodatne simptome...cekalice drzim fige a vama koje ste docekale daj boze da bude sve uredu


Cekamo Antonija Mia...uz tebe [emoji214]

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Cekamo Antonija Mia...uz tebe [emoji214]
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


ejjj napisala sam i tebi i giti poruku na ceskoj ali ocito su zbrisane..ujutro imamo dobre izglede za vadenje bete(zagorske brege su zasad prohodne i ocisceni) ako nebu opet iznenadenja vjutro...kako si ti?imam kakvih simptomcica :Grin:  :Grin: -...neznam zake su moje poruke izbrisane vezano za gitu jer sam joj pitala za transfer u cetvrtak....ne razmem se ja u te teme di i kam!! ja sam zena u godinama :Grin:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Evo beta izvadena...  :Smile:  boze pomozi...

----------


## kaji

> Evo beta izvadena...  boze pomozi...


❤️

----------


## Antonija Mia

beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma

----------


## Iva86

Antonia Mia užasno mi je žao..  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Bila sam uvjerena nakon testa i svih simptoma da je uspjelo.. drži se!  :grouphug:

----------


## kaji

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Draga antonija tako mi je zao, nemoj se predavati, sutra ce vec sve drugacije izgledati, i samoj mi je tesko ali zajedno smo jaci. Idemo dalje ❤️ Grlim draga

----------


## milasova8

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Ajooojjj,nisam ovo ocekivala..
Zao mi je..
I ja uvijek odustajem nakon neuspjelog postupka ali za par dana vec radim strategiju za novi pokusaj..
Vjerujem da cete i vi tako..
Drzi se,isplaci se,odtuguj i hrabro dalje

----------


## Gita 10

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Draga Antonia Mia, jako mi je žao. Drži se

----------


## sljokicaa

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## vikky

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Jao, ovo me baš iznenadilo... Jako mi je žao  :Sad:  Ako si odlučila da ti je zadnje, ja te razumijem, ali bit će mi i jako drago ako se aktivno vratiš na forum i probaš još koji put. Ne znam tvoju priču... Ali najbolje znaš što ti odgovara - slušaj što ti tijelo govori. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## Antonija Mia

Hvala svima :Sad:  imam jedno pitanje vezano za progesteron razina: to sam isto vadila uz betu a on je 40...dal je moguce on sad problem? Mala beta jer je nizak progesteron unatoc 3x2 utrici...sad me to kopa :Sad:

----------


## kaji

> Hvala svima imam jedno pitanje vezano za progesteron razina: to sam isto vadila uz betu a on je 40...dal je moguce on sad problem? Mala beta jer je nizak progesteron unatoc 3x2 utrici...sad me to kopa


Meni je bio 20 a beta je bila 530 i ja sam mislila da je malo ali je moja dr rekla da je ok. Jos sam bila na prolutex svaka 2 dana uz utrogestan. Dr. Google kaze za prvi trimenon je od 2,8 do 147 normalno. Tako da je tvojih 40 sasvim ok

----------


## kaji

Bas danas su mi opet pisali iz praga, sad mi preporucuju intralipidnu infuziju, 3 se dobiju ukupno. Valjda to sad daju kad je bilo vise biokemijskih i ranih pobacaja. Radi nekih celija koje imaju zene sa hasimoto i ostale autoimunske dijagnoze. Dali ste cule za to? I dali je mozda neko vec primao? Poslali su mi i link ali nisam stigla jos procitati. Ako ima neko da zna bilo sto o tim infuzijama bilo bi mi drago da se javi da nam napise malo nesto o tome.

----------


## Bond

Antonia Mia..oprosti kaj pitam ali koji dnt ti je danas?danas si vadila prvi put betu,jel tak? Dal ces ic vadit ponovno betu u petak? Kolko godina imas da odustajes?
Ja se borim vec 10godina,imam 8stimuliranih postupaka i 15et-ova, 3biokemijske t. i neodustajem.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia..oprosti kaj pitam ali koji dnt ti je danas?danas si vadila prvi put betu,jel tak? Dal ces ic vadit ponovno betu u petak? Kolko godina imas da odustajes?
> Ja se borim vec 10godina,imam 8stimuliranih postupaka i 15et-ova, 3biokemijske t. i neodustajem.


15dnt...u 10mj 47g imam kcer od 27g i 2 put baka...ja mislim da je dosta!! kaj ne?...u tome sam vec 5g :Crying or Very sad:  nemogu vise,fakat pucam,prosli pstupak je bio pozitivan ali eto u 10tj slom...pa sad ovo!! pa da idem opet na donaciju pa dok nadu donatorku....nema smisla :No:

----------


## Bond

Sad te razumijem! oprosti na pitanjima...ali daj izvadi jos betu u petak posto si ju danas tek vadila. Znam sve si napisala i da imas iscjedak ali nikad se nezna. Ja bi na tvom mjestu vadila. Nemoj biti tuzna,imas kcer i unuke ,uzivaj u tim darovima! Ja o tome mogu samo mastati...

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Sad te razumijem! oprosti na pitanjima...ali daj izvadi jos betu u petak posto si ju danas tek vadila. Znam sve si napisala i da imas iscjedak ali nikad se nezna. Ja bi na tvom mjestu vadila. Nemoj biti tuzna,imas kcer i unuke ,uzivaj u tim darovima! Ja o tome mogu samo mastati...


Ma sve ok,tu smo za to:/ unucica :Smile:  unuk je preminuo bio je tesko bolestan :Sad:   svatko nosi svoj kriz a netko ima cijelu katedralu....tesko je uhhh

----------


## Antonija Mia

Bond a ti? Koji ti je dnt?

----------


## iva777

Cure cestitke svima sa pozitivnim betama a tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj Prijavljujem 1dnt 3 trodnevna.Sad krece slatko kidanje zivaca .[emoji16]


Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Katesplit1

Cure, ne mogu naci neki topic? -izgleda da imam kronicni visoki tlak, gornji skace od 110 -170, donji 60-95.

----------


## aska

Uh,cure citam vas i zao mi je.Nekako nisam za pisanje bas jer me vec 10 dana uzasno boli glava da bi se ispostavilo da je u pitanju poviseni tlak. Mene vise muci ovaj donji koji ide na 100. Katesplit,ako pronadjes  nesto molim te javi mi. Ja nisam trudna,ali ne znam kako poviseni tlak moze utjecati na ishod ET i sl.Ja ti mogu samo savjetovati sto sam sama pocela,smanjila unos soli i masnoce,i prirodno pokusavam ga stabilizirati.Buduci da si ti cini mi se trudna,najbolje da se obratis lijecniku.

----------


## Beti3

Katesplit, pođi liječniku, a on će te poslati kardiologu. Povišen tlak se ponekad javlja u trudnoći i mora se što prije regulirati. Sama sam cijelu trudnoću pila lijek za smanjivanja visokog tlaka, kako je napredovala trudnoća, tako je trebala veća doza, ali sve je prošlo sasvim u redu i za mene i za bebu. Liječnik će ti reći i da redovno kontroliraš proteine u mokraći. Malo više ćeš paziti i malo češće ići liječniku.
Za sada, dok ne odeš liječniku, nastoj što više odmarati, izbjegavaj stres, meni je pomagala šalica kamilice na dan, smanji sol.

----------


## Sova555

Bok svima i cestitke od srca na pozitivnim betama. Ja se inace isto borim sa tlakom (nisam jos trudna,al nada odlazi posljednja) ,na redovnoj sam terapiji za tlak,al dobre su ti banane,grasak i rajcica. Mozda glupo zvuci,ali meni pomaze dosta.

----------


## Bond

Eto meni danas 8dnt blastica i test je negativan,simptoma ko u prici a ipak nista. Sutra vadim betu da se rijesim terapije.

----------


## Mala88

Bond nadam se da u tvom slucaju test grijesi i da ce beta pokazati pozitivno! A cure trebala bi vasu pomoc: dali se ijednoj od vas desilo da dobije dok je jos na kontracepciji, oko 5 dana prije nego je trebalo? Ovo mi je prvi put, uglavnom kroz kontracepciju mi je bila tacna kao sat! I sad evo dva dana curi pomalo ali nije jako, bas neznam dali je ta krenuti sa estrofemom ili ne? Sta vi mislite?

----------


## Carrot

> Bond nadam se da u tvom slucaju test grijesi i da ce beta pokazati pozitivno! A cure trebala bi vasu pomoc: dali se ijednoj od vas desilo da dobije dok je jos na kontracepciji, oko 5 dana prije nego je trebalo? Ovo mi je prvi put, uglavnom kroz kontracepciju mi je bila tacna kao sat! I sad evo dva dana curi pomalo ali nije jako, bas neznam dali je ta krenuti sa estrofemom ili ne? Sta vi mislite?


moje misljenje je da se svakako posavjetujes s lijecnikom....

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

> Eto meni danas 8dnt blastica i test je negativan,simptoma ko u prici a ipak nista. Sutra vadim betu da se rijesim terapije.


a zar nije rano 9. dan betu vaditi?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Bond

[QUOTE=Carrot;3033674]a zar nije rano 9. dan betu vaditi?
Uvijek vadim 9dan, biologica kaze da ako se nesto primilo beta mora pokazati barem neku brojkicu. Da se ne kljukam sa tebletama i heparinom bez veze.

----------


## Iva86

Draga Bond, nadam se da će sutra biti ipak pozitivna beta, procitala sam gore da se već 10 godina trudiš, i toliko postupaka iza sebe imaš, divim se tvojo upornosti i želim ti svu sreću..

Carrot kad ces ti vaditi betu?

Ima još koja čekalica da ovaj tjedan vadi betu?

----------


## Carrot

Iva...ne znam, danas mi je 5dnt. Pricekat cu do cca 11.dana. 

Bond vjerojatno imas vise iskustva...zato pitam, thx na odgovoru...neka ti ovaj put donese srecu najvecu! 


______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Bond

> Draga Bond, nadam se da će sutra biti ipak pozitivna beta, procitala sam gore da se već 10 godina trudiš, i toliko postupaka iza sebe imaš, divim se tvojo upornosti i želim ti svu sreću..
> 
> Carrot kad ces ti vaditi betu?
> 
> Ima još koja čekalica da ovaj tjedan vadi betu?


Neodustajem! Imam jos smrznute 2blastice za fet pa cu jos i to iskoristiti i to me tijesi.

----------


## kaji

> Neodustajem! Imam jos smrznute 2blastice za fet pa cu jos i to iskoristiti i to me tijesi.


Draga bond i kod mene je slicna situacija, puno vremena i postupaka je proslo, prvi pomak je bio kad smo otisli na donaciju jc ali i tu nismo otisli dalje od 8 nedelje , 2 puta spontani i par biokemijskih a nekad samo negativna beta, sada cu da se zabavim malo sa tom imunologijom jer mislim da je tu problem i onda idem na FET ( imamo jos dvije blastice ) zelim ti da ostanes tako pozitivna i da ti se ostvari zelja da postanes majka ❤️

----------


## Isabel

*Iva777,* želim ti sreću u ovom postupku  :fige: ! Samo polako i pozitivno dalje! *
Antonija,*  :Sad:  drži se, vjerujem da je teško, svašta ste prošli ti i obitelj, jako mi je žao zbog toga.
*Bond,* jako mi je žao  :Love: ! Samo glavu gore i idemo dalje! 
*Vikky,* kako si ti? Imaš li kakvih simptoma? Koji ti je danas dnt?
*Sljokicaa,* jel danas pregled? Sretno  :Dancing Fever:  i javi nam kad se vratiš!
*Iva86,* bete su ti super ženo  :Very Happy: ! Pa ti si trudna! Si ga zvala i kaj je rekao? Kad ideš na pregled?

Ja sam dobro, super se osjećam, nemam nekih tegoba ni mučnina osim što mi je jako trbuh narastao pa mi užasan problem oblačiti se za posao - da mi bude ugodnoi da ne tiska, da zgledam pristojno i poslovno a da ne izgledam trudno. Čekamo ponedjeljak i nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## katka22

> beta 11,93...pocelo curkati  ovo je kraj ovoga postupka i daljnjih pokusaja....uzassssssssssssss....svim cekalicama sretno,odjava s ovog foruma


Draga Antonija Mia...užasno mi je žao...

----------


## katka22

> Bond nadam se da u tvom slucaju test grijesi i da ce beta pokazati pozitivno! A cure trebala bi vasu pomoc: dali se ijednoj od vas desilo da dobije dok je jos na kontracepciji, oko 5 dana prije nego je trebalo? Ovo mi je prvi put, uglavnom kroz kontracepciju mi je bila tacna kao sat! I sad evo dva dana curi pomalo ali nije jako, bas neznam dali je ta krenuti sa estrofemom ili ne? Sta vi mislite?


Meni se jednom čak desilo da sam u toku jednog ciklusa od 30 dana dva puta imala krvarenje. Moja ginekologinja mi je rekla da je na kontracepciji to sve normalno, pogotovo ako se pije tako 1,2,3 pa prekida kao što mi radimo...samo ja tada nisam bila u postupcima pa mi nije bilo bitno za računanje ciklusa...

----------


## vikky

Isabel, danas mi je 9 dnt, u srijedu ću ići vaditi betu ipak, neću prije. Simptomi su identični kao i u prvom postupku - malo probode dolje s vremena na vrijeme, malo smrcanja i kihanja (kao da je opao imunitet). Možda ipak ovaj put uspije, baš se nadam ovaj put i trudim se biti maksimalno pozitivna

----------


## katka22

> Isabel, danas mi je 9 dnt, u srijedu ću ići vaditi betu ipak, neću prije. Simptomi su identični kao i u prvom postupku - malo probode dolje s vremena na vrijeme, malo smrcanja i kihanja (kao da je opao imunitet). Možda ipak ovaj put uspije, baš se nadam ovaj put i trudim se biti maksimalno pozitivna


Već 9.dnt? (ako se dobro sjećam transfer je bio trodnevnih? Pa to je proletilo! Svaka čast za strpljenje, to bi znači trebao biti 15.dnt?... Ja sam u prošlom postupku 12.dnt već procurila, očekivani dan menzisa, uz utrogestane i duphaston koji sam pila. Nadam se da će tebi ovaj biti uspješan.

----------


## Iva86

Hej žene,
Nakon četri izvađene bete uspjela sam sebe malo smirti, i moram priznati da mi je žao što sam tako rano krenula sa testovoma i betom, samo sam bezveze brinula prerano.. sada kada se uredno dupla čekam puno mirnja  ultrazvuk za dva tjedna.. 

Isabel ti još par dana do ultrazvuka.. sretno..

Cure kako usklađujete posao sa postupcima,? koristite bolovanje? 
Vi koje ste uspjele kad se obavjestile okolinu da ste trudne?

----------


## iva777

Bond zao mi je odi svakako betu izvaditi.  :Sad:  Nadam se da test grijesi.
JA ovaj put necu raditi nikakav test jer zbog boostera nema ni smisla.

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam objavila da sam trudna negdje sa 14 tjedana. Nakon što sam dobila rezultate NIPT-a. 
Uopće nisam imala želju to dijeliti s bilo kime osim uživati s MM i našoj maloj tajni  :Smile:  A i taman kad bih se opustila, bi nešto krenulo nizbrdo (npr. krvarenje). Zapravo bih najradije bila rekla kad se beba rodi i budem sigurna da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Hej žene,
> Nakon četri izvađene bete uspjela sam sebe malo smirti, i moram priznati da mi je žao što sam tako rano krenula sa testovoma i betom, samo sam bezveze brinula prerano.. sada kada se uredno dupla čekam puno mirnja  ultrazvuk za dva tjedna.. 
> 
> Isabel ti još par dana do ultrazvuka.. sretno..
> 
> Cure kako usklađujete posao sa postupcima,? koristite bolovanje? 
> Vi koje ste uspjele kad se obavjestile okolinu da ste trudne?


Iva 86 bravo!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   sad samo mirno bit ce sve super!!
Kako sam blagi hiper preporučeno mi je mirovanje tako da ovaj tjedan ne idem na posao, odrađujem sto mogu putem maila i telefona.
Za vrijeme stimulacije nisam koristila bolovanje jer sam se dobro osjećala.

Antonija Mia jako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katka22

> Hej žene,
> Nakon četri izvađene bete uspjela sam sebe malo smirti, i moram priznati da mi je žao što sam tako rano krenula sa testovoma i betom, samo sam bezveze brinula prerano.. sada kada se uredno dupla čekam puno mirnja  ultrazvuk za dva tjedna.. 
> 
> Isabel ti još par dana do ultrazvuka.. sretno..
> 
> Cure kako usklađujete posao sa postupcima,? koristite bolovanje? 
> Vi koje ste uspjele kad se obavjestile okolinu da ste trudne?


Bravo za prava duplanja, sad samo lagano do uzv...

Lako je kombinirati kad postupke odrađuješ u gradu u kojem i živiš. Ja putujem iz Dalmacije i svakako je bilo najlakše biti bez poslovnih obaveza s obzirom da ipak ne možeš unaprijed planirati. Bila sam cijeli prošli postupak na bo, od prve injekcije. Ja jako burno reagiram na stimulaciju. U sljedećem ću vjerojatno od punkcije na dalje budem li ok podnosila stimulaciju. A kad dođem do trudnoće... joj, voljela bi ostat doma odma...pošto mi na poslu znaju što prolazimo i odlična smo ekipa nije mi taj dio objave teret.Veselit će se svi zajedno sa mnom...

----------


## Isabel

*Vikky,* ne planiraš raditi test? Meni je smiješno kak mi inaće svi ostali dnt-ovi prolaze brzo osim moji. Ti si već na 8.dnt  :Smile: , super! Ne brini za simptome... Samo ostani vesela i pozitivna  :grouphug: 

Ja radim normalno, bolovala sam samo jedan dan, na dan transfera. Imam uredski posao i nema mi smisla biti doma, ovako bar brže prođe vrijeme, ne mislim na gluposti, ne guglam  :Cool: ... 
Ja još nemam neku ludu želju reći drugima, isključivo radi straha da nešto ne krene po zlu. Problem mi stvara taj trbuh koji mi je rapidno narastao i jako mi ga je teško skrivati. Inače sam mala i sitna a lagano popunjena i tako mi se i u prvoj odmah počeo vidjeti da mi se i dr. čudio. Nije mi to baš fora dok god "skrivam", a voljela bi da što manje ljudi zna barem do 12-13. tj.

Još taman ovaj vikend imam girly druženje s curkama s posla gdje će se piti neka girly alkoholna pića i sad sam na sto muka jer ako kažem "neću piti" ne budu me pustile na miru dok im ne kažem a ne pada mi napamet piti. Mislim da ću morati reći  :Unsure: . Tak mi je glupo reći jer još ni na prvom pregledu nisam bila ali ako zapile baš morati ću, jedino će me tak pustiti na miru  :Grin: . Sretna sam što na poslu znam da će se svi jako veseliti kad im kažem, šefica jedino zna zasad i najblja kolegica, one su obje prošle slično pa se jako razumijemo.

Ja se od transfera jako čuvam i pazim što jedem, pazim da ne jedem ono što ne smijem u trudnoći, ne pijem više kavu, izbacila Colu i ostale sokove. Pijem samo vodu, kefir, kamilicu s medom, mineralnu i multivitamin sokić za trudnice. Pazim da ne jedem sirovo meso i ribu, tunu, nezdravo i sve što se ne preporuča. 

Kako vi?

----------


## Iva86

Ja isto radim normalo i nije mi neki problem jer je uredski posao, nisam u kontaktu sa strankama pa nisam ni u opasnosti od viroza.. u ovom postupku sam samo na dan punkcije ostala doma, inaće sam uvjek doma i na dan transvera, al ove godine se tako pogodilo sam morala nakon et ići na posao..

Nije mi teško raditi, al imala sam dosta postupaka u nazad dvije godine pa mi je najgore izmišljati stalno neke obveze kad moram zaksniti na posao jer nitko nezna da sam u postupku..

kad čujem srce i kad m dr. kaže da je sve ok reći ćemo starcima a ostalima tek sa 12-13tjedana..

Mi sad u subotu idemo na na neki rođendan, i što se alkohola i gaziranog tiće, reći ću da sam u korizmi i da sam se odrekla alkohola i gziranih pića, to će mi poslužiti kao dobar izgovor..

----------


## aska

> Bok svima i cestitke od srca na pozitivnim betama. Ja se inace isto borim sa tlakom (nisam jos trudna,al nada odlazi posljednja) ,na redovnoj sam terapiji za tlak,al dobre su ti banane,grasak i rajcica. Mozda glupo zvuci,ali meni pomaze dosta.


Ne zvuci glupo,cak i uz terapiju bitna je prehrana.Ja nisam na terapiji jer do sad nisam imala bas problema s povisenim tlakom(naprotiv bio je dosta nizak) osim kad sam prije 9 god bila na kontracepcijskim tbl i tad jeste bio povisen.Sad je ocito stres ucinio svoje a imam i genetsku predispoziciju.Katesplit je najbolje da se javi lijecniku.Ja budem jedino ako se pogorsa jos vise ili ga prirodno ne dovedem u red.Dobra je i tamna cokolada,cimet i naravno bijeli luk tko ga moze jesti.Pijem i jabukovo sirce s vodom 2x dnevno.Popijem i normabel navecer.

Katesplit,javi nam kako si.I opet kazem,odi lijecniku.

----------


## Katesplit1

Hvala cure, u kbc split sam vec u ponedjeljak narucena u kardiologa. Dobila sam danas clexan u dnevnoj bolnici, zapravo jos cekam , jutros od 9, svakako su mi odobrili , ceka se dostava

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav cure!
Bio mi je danas pregled i vidjeli smo nase malo srceko kako radi ko veliko  :Very Happy:  ❤️ presretni smo naravno!
Ja nemam mucnine isto, al nekako mi se dosta hrane ne jede, jednostavno me kao ne privlaci, a opet sam stalno gladna.
Na posao idem normalno, nisam nikom jos nista rekla, samo sam par dana sad bila na bilovanju ili od doma radila jer me neka temperaturica uhvatila. Iako doktor danas rekao da je to vjerojatno od same trudnoce, al dobro tak su svi kasljavi u uredu bolje sto manje biti tamo. Isto moram nositi neke malo sire hlace jel me sve steze.
Jedino kome sam za sad rekla su roditelji jer su i tako znali da smo u postupku i iscekivali rezultate.

Isabel sretno u pon na pregledu!

I svim cekalicama puno srece!

----------


## Isabel

> Pozdrav cure!Bio mi je danas pregled i vidjeli smo nase malo srceko kako radi ko veliko  ❤️ presretni smo naravno!


Jeeeeeeees!! Srčeko  :Heart: !!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Bravo! *Sljokicaa,* jako si me razveselila!

----------


## Šarlota

Ja upadam svim čekalicama samo sa malim savjetom...nakon transfera MIRUJTE! Psiho fizički...Ja vjerujem da je to od velike važnosti❤
Barem tjedan dana se isključite od svijeta!

----------


## iva777

Hvala Šarlota , sve super ali tesko primjenjivo u praksi.  :Smile: ))
Osobno nakon 5 postupaka pokusala sve moguce nacine: od mirovanja, nemirovanja, putovanja,  do toga da sam se toliko zaokupirala poslom jer sam vise poludila od simptoma i nesimptoma.
Koliko god se pokusala psihofizicki opustiti   jako je tesko, vise nikom ni ne govorim kad idem u postupak jer bi izludila na dan bete ( a i cekanja do bete) kad bi me svi krenuli nazivati [emoji21]
Jedina razlika o kad se sebe sjetim na pocetku da sam sad puno realnija .
Prva 0 me ubila al doslovno.


Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Iva86

Sljokicaa čestitam na srčeku, prekrasno  :Heart: 

Iva777, znam da je teško mirovati, kada čovjek radi malo si zakupi misli nečim drugim osim simptomima.. mislim da je bitno ne pretjerivat u nićemu naći neku sredinu, lagano raditi i malo više nego inaće odmarati.. I mene je prvi neuspjeh slomio, bila sam uvjerena da će uspjeti, nema razloga da ne uspije, tek navršila 30 godina sve ok sa ginekološke strane kod mene samo moraju odabrati dobre spermije i ja sam trudna, a kad ono dobila jedva dvije stanice od kojih se nijena nije oplodila a ja se raspala u tisuću komadića..

Svaki idući neuspješni postupak me bolio ali ni približno kao taj prvi, Nakon svakog neuspjeha sam odmah počela raditi planove za dalje i to me držalo..

Bond čekamo tvoju betu danas :fige:  sretno!

----------


## Bond

Iva86 hvala! Evo cekam na red za vadenje bete pa javim kad stigne brojkica. 
Iva777 vidim da si premjestala zametke u drugu kliniku, zanima me kolko to traje i dali je komplicirano jer i ja razmisljam o tome. I dali se mogu premjestiti i kod privatnika ili samo u drzavne bolnice?

----------


## iva777

Iva86 slazem se,  nastojim u nicemu ne pretjerivati ali imam osjecaj ako su dobri embriji i ako sve zvjezde poklope tad ce se uhvatiti.
Najgore sto same na to puno ne mozemo utjecati i vjerujem da nam to svima najteze pada.
Mislim da bi ucinile neznam sto da znamo da ce to pomoci ali kako treba bit tako bude [emoji4] 

Bond, tako je prebacivala sam zametke u drugu kliniku konkretno iz drzavne u privatnu.

Treba se javiti U ministarstvo zdravlja telefonski objasniti da se trazi prijenos zametaka , nakon toga na mail posalju sve potrebne obrasce koji im se dostavljaju.
Tada to ide na povjerenstvo na sjednicu.
Kod mene je islo vrlo brzo jer taman je bila sjednica .
Kad se odobije odluka tada sam papire nosila na kliniku iz koje se prenosi i u kliniku u koju se prenosi.Tada se klinike same dogovaraju o prijenosu.
Imam sve kontakte: 
Hrvoje Tomljenovic - tajnik povjerenstva 
099 22 65 783
hrvoje.tomljenovic@miz.hr
Drzim fige za betu!!!  :Smile: )))

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

Jutro cure! Danas 6dnt, trudim se previše ne razmišljati o simptomima ali malo koja od nas to može :Smile:  Ipak nešto što je drugačije u odnosu na ostale transfere je od 4dnt povisena temp 37 - 37.2 i izrazen osjećaj vrućine iznutra pa onda zimice. Znam da to moze biti od progesterona, ali i prije sam ga koristila i to nije bio slucaj. Osjećam povremeno jajnike i to je to. Nikakv drugi simptom. Čak niti pred mengu. Držim na fige svima :Smile:  :fige:

----------


## katka22

> Ja upadam svim čekalicama samo sa malim savjetom...nakon transfera MIRUJTE! Psiho fizički...Ja vjerujem da je to od velike važnosti❤
> Barem tjedan dana se isključite od svijeta!


Ne slažem se. Naravno, govorim o kontekstu umjerenog umaranja i normalnog ponašanja. 
Ja sam u prošlom postupku nakon transfera mirovala, i previše. Jednostavno sam tako odlučila nakon transfera ostati doma iako imam lagan uredski posao. Većinu jutra provodila sam sama sa svojim mislima, što me ubijalo, previše osluškivala, prerano počela sa s testovima...ja svakako sljedeći put ne mislim tako, meni to nije odgovaralo. Jedino ako budem imala čvrste medicinske razloge to ću ponoviti... danas sam uvjerenja da jedino rasterećena glava može se dobro nositi sa postupkom bez obzira na ishod, mirovanje te vrste ionako ničemu ne doprinosi osim psihičkom miru.

----------


## iva777

> Jutro cure! Danas 6dnt, trudim se previše ne razmišljati o simptomima ali malo koja od nas to može Ipak nešto što je drugačije u odnosu na ostale transfere je od 4dnt povisena temp 37 - 37.2 i izrazen osjećaj vrućine iznutra pa onda zimice. Znam da to moze biti od progesterona, ali i prije sam ga koristila i to nije bio slucaj. Osjećam povremeno jajnike i to je to. Nikakv drugi simptom. Čak niti pred mengu. Držim na fige svima


KitKat82 , ja osobno nikad nisam mjerila temperaturu i vecinu simptoma pripisujem progesteronu i boosterima koje sam primila.
Trenutno mi je najveci problem sto doslovno nemam sto obuci! 
al stvarno, trbuh mi je od boostera kao u prave pravcate trudnice- ( 3 mjesec [emoji4])
i bas uzivam u tome ( osim laganih bolova)
Samo nek tako ostane sljedecih 9mj ☺

U prijasnjim postupcima sam imala sve moguce simptome, od zgaravice, napuhanosti , bolnih (.) pa do krvarenja 6dnt( mislila da je impatacijsko pa dobila m 13dnt) , probadanja, pms, pa do toga da nisam imala apetita, pa sam imala pa nervoza ....uf mogla bi nabrajati do sutra.
Pa sve šipak! 
 Osim povecanog trbuha i stalan osjecaj da mi je mjehur pun nemam posebnih simptoma.
brojim 3dnt

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> Pozdrav cure!
> Bio mi je danas pregled i vidjeli smo nase malo srceko kako radi ko veliko  [emoji173]️ presretni smo naravno!
> Ja nemam mucnine isto, al nekako mi se dosta hrane ne jede, jednostavno me kao ne privlaci, a opet sam stalno gladna.
> Na posao idem normalno, nisam nikom jos nista rekla, samo sam par dana sad bila na bilovanju ili od doma radila jer me neka temperaturica uhvatila. Iako doktor danas rekao da je to vjerojatno od same trudnoce, al dobro tak su svi kasljavi u uredu bolje sto manje biti tamo. Isto moram nositi neke malo sire hlace jel me sve steze.
> Jedino kome sam za sad rekla su roditelji jer su i tako znali da smo u postupku i iscekivali rezultate.
> 
> Isabel sretno u pon na pregledu!
> 
> I svim cekalicama puno srece!


Sljokica....[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

Moze li se uzeti paracetamol za glavobolju...par dana nakon transfera?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## aska

Carrot,moze se uzeti samo on.

----------


## sljokicaa

Hvala cure  :Smile:  
Da paracetamol je dozvoljen

----------


## katka22

> Iva86 hvala! Evo cekam na red za vadenje bete pa javim kad stigne brojkica. 
> Iva777 vidim da si premjestala zametke u drugu kliniku, zanima me kolko to traje i dali je komplicirano jer i ja razmisljam o tome. I dali se mogu premjestiti i kod privatnika ili samo u drzavne bolnice?


Sretno Bond!

----------


## vikky

*Katka*, da, bome je i meni ovaj put proletjelo  :Smile:  Kad budem vadila, ako se ne varam, bit će taman 14 dnt, jer ostajem taj dan bez heparina... a najbliže gdje mogu vaditi betu je Split (sat i pol vremena vožnje), tako da ću tamo odmah i kupiti heparin, bude li potrebno (nadajmo se da bude) i izvaditi TSH na istom mjestu, s obzirom da ga moram iskontrolirati. Test neću raditi, ali do sada u dva postupka AIH i jedan IVF nisam imala potrebe niti raditi test, niti vaditi betu, jer bih uvijek procurila prije 14dnt. Ako sad ne dobijem, bit će ok... Jedino što me još tješi je to što mi ciklus traje 23 dana, imala sam posljednji put 05.01. i još nisam procurila (iako to u ovim situacijama i nije mjerilo), tako da mi je svaki dan koji se probudim da ne prokrvarim uspjeh  :Smile:  
*Isabel*  - ne brinem za simptome. Prošli put sam imala divne simptome i na tome je i ostalo  :Wink:  Kavu i cigarete sam bacila prije postupka, tako da kontam da zdravije od toga ne može biti :D Po pitanju toga što ne želiš govoriti na glas, radi straha, razumijem. Ne bih ni ja. Kaži da si na antibioticima i da imaš bakteriju i da zato moraš biti na sokiću  :Wink:

----------


## Bond

Eto moja beta je velika 0. Osjecala sam to..a imala sam divne simptome koje do sad nikad nisam imala..tako da drage moje negledajte simptome...
Svima koje cekaju zelim velike bete, a nama kojima nije uspjelo hrabrosti za dalje i u nove pobjede.

----------


## kaji

> Eto moja beta je velika 0. Osjecala sam to..a imala sam divne simptome koje do sad nikad nisam imala..tako da drage moje negledajte simptome...
> Svima koje cekaju zelim velike bete, a nama kojima nije uspjelo hrabrosti za dalje i u nove pobjede.


Zao mi je bond

----------


## iva777

Draga Bond jako mi je zao ! [emoji21]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Iva86

Žao mi je Bond  :grouphug: 

Znam da se dugo boriš, koja Vam je dijagnoza? gdje si u postupku?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Eto moja beta je velika 0. Osjecala sam to..a imala sam divne simptome koje do sad nikad nisam imala..tako da drage moje negledajte simptome...
> Svima koje cekaju zelim velike bete, a nama kojima nije uspjelo hrabrosti za dalje i u nove pobjede.


Zao mi je zbilja,svaka rijec je suvisna....drzi se imas jos mrzlica pa se nadam da ti napokon uspije...
,

----------


## Carrot

> Zao mi je zbilja,svaka rijec je suvisna....drzi se imas jos mrzlica pa se nadam da ti napokon uspije...
> ,


Bond i Antonija...zao mi je...bit ce jos prilike...sve je kako Bog odredi i sve je s nekim razlogom...

Antonija zar odustajes?

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Bond i Antonija...zao mi je...bit ce jos prilike...sve je kako Bog odredi i sve je s nekim razlogom...
> 
> Antonija zar odustajes?
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


Da...definitivno :Sad:  inace budem obolila,sve teze podnosim neuspjeh...kad sam imala keritazu u 10 tj nisam imala zelju nit da vidim nit da cujem koga,rolete nisam digala,nije me zanimalo vrijeme vani i tako 20 dana...znas kad osjecas neku prazninu ujutro se dizes i onda se zapitas ,zake sam se zdigla,za higijenu ne maris,jel si pocesljana jel si zube oprala...ma nista ,crna rupa...eto ja sam tako prozivjela onda i sada :Sad: (

----------


## katka22

> *Katka*, da, bome je i meni ovaj put proletjelo  Kad budem vadila, ako se ne varam, bit će taman 14 dnt, jer ostajem taj dan bez heparina... a najbliže gdje mogu vaditi betu je Split (sat i pol vremena vožnje), tako da ću tamo odmah i kupiti heparin, bude li potrebno (nadajmo se da bude) i izvaditi TSH na istom mjestu, s obzirom da ga moram iskontrolirati. Test neću raditi, ali do sada u dva postupka AIH i jedan IVF nisam imala potrebe niti raditi test, niti vaditi betu, jer bih uvijek procurila prije 14dnt. Ako sad ne dobijem, bit će ok... Jedino što me još tješi je to što mi ciklus traje 23 dana, imala sam posljednji put 05.01. i još nisam procurila (iako to u ovim situacijama i nije mjerilo), tako da mi je svaki dan koji se probudim da ne prokrvarim uspjeh  
> *Isabel*  - ne brinem za simptome. Prošli put sam imala divne simptome i na tome je i ostalo  Kavu i cigarete sam bacila prije postupka, tako da kontam da zdravije od toga ne može biti :D Po pitanju toga što ne želiš govoriti na glas, radi straha, razumijem. Ne bih ni ja. Kaži da si na antibioticima i da imaš bakteriju i da zato moraš biti na sokiću


Mi smo negdje jako , jako geografski blizu...vibriram i dalje iz dana u dan...




> Eto moja beta je velika 0. Osjecala sam to..a imala sam divne simptome koje do sad nikad nisam imala..tako da drage moje negledajte simptome...
> Svima koje cekaju zelim velike bete, a nama kojima nije uspjelo hrabrosti za dalje i u nove pobjede.


Draga Bond, zao mi je

----------


## Carrot

> Da...definitivno inace budem obolila,sve teze podnosim neuspjeh...kad sam imala keritazu u 10 tj nisam imala zelju nit da vidim nit da cujem koga,rolete nisam digala,nije me zanimalo vrijeme vani i tako 20 dana...znas kad osjecas neku prazninu ujutro se dizes i onda se zapitas ,zake sam se zdigla,za higijenu ne maris,jel si pocesljana jel si zube oprala...ma nista ,crna rupa...eto ja sam tako prozivjela onda i sada(


a joooj...Antonija...bolje onda tako..za sad...
ova situacija je svima teska koliko god je svi od sebe micali i ne priznavali...zatvaranje u sebe i sl...
sve znam i svi smo to prosli i prolazili na neki nacin...iz tog razloga postoje psiholozi specijalizirani za nase slucajeve jer to je sasvim normalno i potrebno...ja sam cesto razmisljala o tome, ali eto od lijenosti nisam otisla...i onda nekad rolete dole, nekad malo bolje...ali da je lako nije....
Drzi se, nema veze spusti rolete, isplaci i preboli...neko vrijeme depke je ok za svakoga, samo jako moras paziti da ne ostanes u tom "dnu". Ako vidis da ne ide, nemoj da ti je tesko porazgovarati s nekim o tome. Zivot je jedini i TI si jedna jedina! 
Grlim...[emoji120]

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Drage moje,danas sam se susrela sa nerazumjevanjem sefice zbog postupka.Rekla sam joj da me mozda od pon.nema,poludila je.Ne razumije,gleda samo sebe i da joj posao štima,a moj problem neka se rijesi sam.Tako sam zalosna da bi najrade odustala od svega,a opet onda si mislim ko je ona da mi kroji sudbinu.Morala se malo izjadat..idem u sekundarni,pon transfer ako se jedna koja se danas oplodila podijeli..nadam se da oce.

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje,danas sam se susrela sa nerazumjevanjem sefice zbog postupka.Rekla sam joj da me mozda od pon.nema,poludila je.Ne razumije,gleda samo sebe i da joj posao štima,a moj problem neka se rijesi sam.Tako sam zalosna da bi najrade odustala od svega,a opet onda si mislim ko je ona da mi kroji sudbinu.Morala se malo izjadat..idem u sekundarni,pon transfer ako se jedna koja se danas oplodila podijeli..nadam se da oce.


Ono sto ti zelim je da dodje do transfera i da ostanes trudna...zadnje sto ti treba sada svakako je stres i nepotrebna briga, sam proces zatrudnjivanja na ovaj nacin je dovoljno sokovit sam po sebi. 
Naravno da imas pravo na lijecenje, naravno da imas pravo na zelju za majcinstvom, naravno da ti to nitko ne moze zabraniti. Razumijem da ti svakako nije lako nositi se s nerazumijevanjem okoline na poslu, pogotovo nekoga tko ti je direktno nadredjen. Nadam se da ce zena shvatiti da je pretjerala s reakcijom. Zaista ne mogu razumjeti kako sefovi, pogotovo zene, bez obzira na razlicitosti, nemaju razumijevanja u ovakvim situacijama. Vracas li se nakon transfera odmah raditi? Mozda nece bit zgorega probat porpicati s njom...buducnosti radi. I ubuduce da joj najavis malo ranije da te nece biti? Ovako je vjerojatno bila samo zatecena

----------


## vikky

@bond, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  Drži se... 

@katka, hm... ako si južnije od st-a, onda sigurno da  :Wink:  

@antonija mia - je li mi se čini ili sam pročitala kako je tebi ostalo još par smrzlića? Znači, ne misliš ni to više iskoristiti?

@zvjezdica - ne daj se moriti s tim stvarima. Ukoliko je uistinu takvo nerazumijevanje, onda drugi put radije nemoj niti najaviti, jer je uistinu nepotrebno još oko toga se nervirati. Jednostavno se ne pojaviš i pravdaš naknadno... Jer s nekim ljudima se jednostavno ne može kad je posao u pitanju. Ne daj se smesti  :Wink:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Ono sto ti zelim je da dodje do transfera i da ostanes trudna...zadnje sto ti treba sada svakako je stres i nepotrebna briga, sam proces zatrudnjivanja na ovaj nacin je dovoljno sokovit sam po sebi. 
> Naravno da imas pravo na lijecenje, naravno da imas pravo na zelju za majcinstvom, naravno da ti to nitko ne moze zabraniti. Razumijem da ti svakako nije lako nositi se s nerazumijevanjem okoline na poslu, pogotovo nekoga tko ti je direktno nadredjen. Nadam se da ce zena shvatiti da je pretjerala s reakcijom. Zaista ne mogu razumjeti kako sefovi, pogotovo zene, bez obzira na razlicitosti, nemaju razumijevanja u ovakvim situacijama. Vracas li se nakon transfera odmah raditi? Mozda nece bit zgorega probat porpicati s njom...buducnosti radi. I ubuduce da joj najavis malo ranije da te nece biti? Ovako je vjerojatno bila samo zatecena


Pricala sam ja snjom prije 3 dana i objasnila di i sta idem i da mi treba slob.dan.nije radila probleme jer ona nije ni skuzila da mene nece nakon toga bit 15 dana,ona mislila da meni samo jedan dan treba.popricat cu jos snjom,nemogu ic radit nakon transfera jer imam fizicki posao.svako dan neki novi stres,uf..ali kad se vama izjadam odmah mi bolje.kiss

----------


## Zvjezdica*

E sad cu vas opet malo gnjavit.Sefica me pitala ako cu uzet go,ali za prosli postupak sam bila na go,pa necu cijeli iskoristit na to.e sad meni je ostalo jos 6 dana i mislim si ako uzmem tih 6 dana oce meni ginekolog otvorit bo za ostalih 7 dana?znaci da tek nakon 6 dana dolazim otvarat bo?

----------


## aska

Hoce.Otvorit ce ti bolovanje jer na njega imas zakonski pravo.Imas na forumu bas temu o tome pa si malo procitaj.

----------


## Vrci

Nemoj uopce trositi godisnji, tak lako ostanes skroz bez dana

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Nemoj uopce trositi godisnji, tak lako ostanes skroz bez dana


Ma da,tako mi to glupo.cijeli go iskoristila skoro na postupak,a kad negdje ocu ic nemam vise go.htjela me prepast pa mi rekla da ce mi propast ali otvorit cu ja bo.

----------


## iva777

Imas zakonsko pravo otvoriti bolovanje nema potrebe da iskoristis g.o.

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala vam cure,samo se nadam da ce sutra doc do transfera.Puna mi kapa tog posla,a nemogu sad trazit drugi posao dok to rjesavam.

----------


## iva777

Zvjezdica nadam se da ce sutra sve proci ok! 
Imam srecu, mi smo privatnici pa  uspijem iskombiminirati koliko toliko da sam za vrijeme postupka malo slobodnija.

Ja od jucer imam bolove nesto kao pms ali drugacije vise kao neki neugodan pritisak, neznam kako bi to objasnila - jel imao netko nesto slicno.?

uz povremene bolobe u jajnicima.

Jako se tesko krecem, kao puz jer me dosta boli .vjerojatno od punkcije 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubba

Zvijezdica i ja sam imala isti problem iako ne radim kod privatnika,kad covjek naide na nerazumjevanje i to jos od zene...ona nista drugo ni ne zasluzuje nego vratit istim mjerom.
Imas pravo na bolovanje 14 dana i to pise ginekolog,ja sa svojim nikad nisam imala problema oko toga.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica nadam se da ce sutra sve proci ok! 
> Imam srecu, mi smo privatnici pa  uspijem iskombiminirati koliko toliko da sam za vrijeme postupka malo slobodnija.
> 
> Ja od jucer imam bolove nesto kao pms ali drugacije vise kao neki neugodan pritisak, neznam kako bi to objasnila - jel imao netko nesto slicno.?
> 
> uz povremene bolobe u jajnicima.
> 
> Jako se tesko krecem, kao puz jer me dosta boli .vjerojatno od punkcije 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Odmaraj,moguce da je od punkcije.mene je danim poslije punkcije bolilo i imala sam pritisak,sva sam pogrbljena hodala.

----------


## katka22

> E sad cu vas opet malo gnjavit.Sefica me pitala ako cu uzet go,ali za prosli postupak sam bila na go,pa necu cijeli iskoristit na to.e sad meni je ostalo jos 6 dana i mislim si ako uzmem tih 6 dana oce meni ginekolog otvorit bo za ostalih 7 dana?znaci da tek nakon 6 dana dolazim otvarat bo?


Vjerojatno će ti na otpusnom pismu iz klinike gdje radiš postupak napisati da se preporuča mirovanje nakon transfera, a to je onda temelj tvom ginekologu da ti ga i otvori, barem do datuma vađenja bete. Ne brini oko toga.

Je li se ikome od vas desilo da vam se ciklus poremeti nakon postupka? Ja sam trenutno u situaciji da mi menzis kasni 6 dana, a trebala sam krenuti sa prikupljanjem nalaza, hormona i ostalog za novi postupak krajem travnja. Inače su mi ciklusi zadnje vrijeme točni kao sat, 30 dana, čak i prošli u kojem sam imala postupak, dobila sam krvarenje na očekivani dan menzisa. Nisam u nekom stresu, dapače. Baš bzvz. Dešava li se to ikome?

----------


## iva777

> Vjerojatno će ti na otpusnom pismu iz klinike gdje radiš postupak napisati da se preporuča mirovanje nakon transfera, a to je onda temelj tvom ginekologu da ti ga i otvori, barem do datuma vađenja bete. Ne brini oko toga.
> 
> Je li se ikome od vas desilo da vam se ciklus poremeti nakon postupka? Ja sam trenutno u situaciji da mi menzis kasni 6 dana, a trebala sam krenuti sa prikupljanjem nalaza, hormona i ostalog za novi postupak krajem travnja. Inače su mi ciklusi zadnje vrijeme točni kao sat, 30 dana, čak i prošli u kojem sam imala postupak, dobila sam krvarenje na očekivani dan menzisa. Nisam u nekom stresu, dapače. Baš bzvz. Dešava li se to ikome?


Meni su se do sad vecinom poremetili ciklusi nekad mi kasnila m 5-6 dana a jednom i 10 dana .Jednom sam dobila na dan vadjenja bete  :Sad: 
Sve je to normalno

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Meni su se poremetili nakon klomifena. Počela bih krvariti ranije, a razina progesterona u krvi bi mi i dalje bila visoka kao da nisam ni dobila M.

----------


## Gita 10

Pozdrav cure. Dva dana nakon transfera sam se prehladila i uhvatio me jak kašalj. Dobila sam temperaturu, nije prelazila 38. Temperatura me držala cijeli jedan dan. Ali ona me ne brine koliko taj kašalj koji me držao 1.5 dan onako baš baš jako. Osjetila bi kad kašljem koliko naprežem trbuh. Nikakav konkretan odg iz klinike nisam dobila osim što mi je koord.napisala kako se nada da to neće utjecati na ostvarenje T. Kašalj mi se smirio, pila sam puno čaja od roibosa i kamilice, uzimala med i sirup bijelog sljeza. Jel imao netko sličnig iskustva i jel zna može li jak kašalj nakon transfera imati poguban utjecaj?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo da se javim,imala transfer jednog 8stanicnog embrija,prosli put je bio 4stanicni pa mi to daje neku nadu..sad cekanje do 26.3 ali bit ce to i ranije.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Pozdrav cure. Dva dana nakon transfera sam se prehladila i uhvatio me jak kašalj. Dobila sam temperaturu, nije prelazila 38. Temperatura me držala cijeli jedan dan. Ali ona me ne brine koliko taj kašalj koji me držao 1.5 dan onako baš baš jako. Osjetila bi kad kašljem koliko naprežem trbuh. Nikakav konkretan odg iz klinike nisam dobila osim što mi je koord.napisala kako se nada da to neće utjecati na ostvarenje T. Kašalj mi se smirio, pila sam puno čaja od roibosa i kamilice, uzimala med i sirup bijelog sljeza. Jel imao netko sličnig iskustva i jel zna može li jak kašalj nakon transfera imati poguban utjecaj?


gita mislim da kasalj ne igra ulogu nikakvu ali temp da,moja frendica je imala preko 39,9 temp i nikako skinuti i kad je zvala dr rekao joj je da nije dobro,prije bete je prokrvarila i dosla je knjemu kao gotovo je i kad je vadila betu bila je poz,al joj je rekao da izgleda da je jedan plod odustao,a sad jel je vezano za tu visoku temp,ona misli da je.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> gita mislim da kasalj ne igra ulogu nikakvu ali temp da,moja frendica je imala preko 39,9 temp i nikako skinuti i kad je zvala dr rekao joj je da nije dobro,prije bete je prokrvarila i dosla je knjemu kao gotovo je i kad je vadila betu bila je poz,al joj je rekao da izgleda da je jedan plod odustao,a sad jel je vezano za tu visoku temp,ona misli da je....


Antonia Mia draga hvala na odgovoru. Moja temperatura nije prelazila 37.8 tako da se nadam da će to biti ok onda ako je to ono što je moglo utjecati. Drago mi je za tvoju frendicu, i općenito mi je drago kad čujem bilo kakvu takvu lijepu vijest. Ja sam se bila više kašlja prepala. Kako si ti?

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Antonia Mia draga hvala na odgovoru. Moja temperatura nije prelazila 37.8 tako da se nadam da će to biti ok onda ako je to ono što je moglo utjecati. Drago mi je za tvoju frendicu, i općenito mi je drago kad čujem bilo kakvu takvu lijepu vijest. Ja sam se bila više kašlja prepala. Kako si ti?


tak tak....pamtim bolje dane!! povratak na posao i 155 pitanja...uhhh zemljo otvori   se :No:

----------


## Iva86

Drage čekalice jel vadi koja betu ovaj tjedan? Kad se čeka vrijeme tako sporo prolazi, a inače mi leti..

Isabell jedi čula srčeko danas?

----------


## Carrot

> tak tak....pamtim bolje dane!! povratak na posao i 155 pitanja...uhhh zemljo otvori   se


Antonia...ma reci otvoreno da to se ne prica o tome...ako ti se ne prica
... zato ja nikome ne govorim nista dok ne bude nesto....
Drzi se i glavu gore, dan po dan pa ces odluciti sto i kako dalje...sce je u zivotu s nekim razlogom....

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Carrot

koji dan preporucate Betu da vadim?
Sutra mi 10 dnt....da pricekam jos koji dan...
nesto sam citala da bolje ne prije 14.dana...nisam pametna.

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Munkica

Mene su uvijek naručivali za betu 12 dnt. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubba

Ja sam uvijek vadila 14 dnt,a sad su mi rekli za 14.03,a to ispada 17 dnt,vratili su mi cetverostanicni star dva dana.To mi je nekako dugooo za cekati,pa sve mislim napravit test koji dan prije.

----------


## Šarlota

Zar psihicki mir nije preduvjet za tako nešto da uspije?  :Smile: 

Znam da to nije uvijek jednostavno...ali kad spojim svoju i sve price..uvijek bi svakoj čekalici poželjela da si dok čeka napravi totalni mir. Da nije na poslu i da ne kaže ljudima da ju ne nazovaju i ne preispituju. 
Neka ju ukucani maze i paze, neka gleda omiljene filmove u piđami...

----------


## vikky

Ja idem na betu u srijedu. Dobra vijest je što još nisam procurila. Ukoliko ne procurim sutra i prekosutra ujutro, mislim da su šanse dobre. Napeta sam ko puška... Imam test doma i ne pada mi na pamet iskoristiti ga. Ne mogu, a i rečeno mi je da ona injekcija što sam je dobila 7dnt izlazi iz tijela tek nakon 7 dana i da nije pametno raditi test prije toga, tako da mi je u srijedu taman kako sam planirala. Ukoliko ste i vi primale tu injekciju (Beta Hcg ili tako nešto - jedna se dobije odmah na dan trasfera, a druga sedam dana nakon), onda da znate.

----------


## Šarlota

> Ne slažem se. Naravno, govorim o kontekstu umjerenog umaranja i normalnog ponašanja. 
> Ja sam u prošlom postupku nakon transfera mirovala, i previše. Jednostavno sam tako odlučila nakon transfera ostati doma iako imam lagan uredski posao. Većinu jutra provodila sam sama sa svojim mislima, što me ubijalo, previše osluškivala, prerano počela sa s testovima...ja svakako sljedeći put ne mislim tako, meni to nije odgovaralo. Jedino ako budem imala čvrste medicinske razloge to ću ponoviti... danas sam uvjerenja da jedino rasterećena glava može se dobro nositi sa postupkom bez obzira na ishod, mirovanje te vrste ionako ničemu ne doprinosi osim psihičkom miru.



Zar psihicki mir nije preduvjet za tako nešto da uspije? 

Znam da to nije uvijek jednostavno...ali kad spojim svoju i sve price..uvijek bi svakoj čekalici poželjela da si dok čeka napravi totalni mir. Da nije na poslu i da ne kaže ljudima da ju ne nazovaju i ne preispituju. 
Neka ju ukucani maze i paze, neka gleda omiljene filmove u piđami...

----------


## Ginger

> Ne slažem se. Naravno, govorim o kontekstu umjerenog umaranja i normalnog ponašanja. 
> .


ja se slazem s tobom
jedini neuspeli transfer mi je bio onaj nakon kojeg sam mirovala skroz do bete
ostala tri su bila uspjesna, s tim da sam nakon sljedeca dva mirovala nesto sitno, a nakon treceg nista
nisam radila samo na dan tranfera (uredski posao) i imala sam vec dvoje djece...
i to je bila najurednija i najlaganija od moje 3 ivf trudnoce (u prve dvije sam krvarila)

----------


## Antonija Mia

> koji dan preporucate Betu da vadim?
> Sutra mi 10 dnt....da pricekam jos koji dan...
> nesto sam citala da bolje ne prije 14.dana...nisam pametna.
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


meni je vec 9dnt pokazalo plus na testu...beta je bila 536,9 13dnt,a isto morule imas...odluka je na tebi :Heart:  :Heart:  drzim ti fige ,barem me ti razveseli...

----------


## sljokicaa

Vikky sretno u srijedu!

Šarlota mislim da psihički mir ili nemir nema toliko utjecaja na to, sve je to stvar sreće i kako se kome poklopi. Ja sam i u prvom i u drugom IVF-u radila i prvi je bio neuspješan, a ovaj sada uspješan. Da je to dokazano da pomaže svima bi doktori prepisivali obavezno bolovanje. Mislim svatko naravno napravi kako je njemu najbolje i kako sebi posloži u glavi.

----------


## Carrot

> meni je vec 9dnt pokazalo plus na testu...beta je bila 536,9 13dnt,a isto morule imas...odluka je na tebi[emoji813][emoji813] drzim ti fige ,barem me ti razveseli...


pricekat cu dan dva jos...hvala Antonia na podrsci, javim svakako....

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

Meni će u Pon.biti 11 dnt. Mislila sam ici raditi. Moj gin mi kaze da mi savjetuje bolovanje do vadjenja bete a predlaze da to bude najranije 15 dnt. Imam uredski posao
 I cini mi se ako ne odem radit da cu samo jos vise na sve misliti i psihički se opteretiti. Noćas sam se probudila i nikako zaspati, nesanica neka i 100 pitanja. A ako odem raditi opet postoji mogucnost nekog manjeg zivciranja. Ne znam... vidim da ima gore svakakvih iskustava....

----------


## katka22

> Zar psihicki mir nije preduvjet za tako nešto da uspije? 
> 
> Znam da to nije uvijek jednostavno...ali kad spojim svoju i sve price..uvijek bi svakoj čekalici poželjela da si dok čeka napravi totalni mir. Da nije na poslu i da ne kaže ljudima da ju ne nazovaju i ne preispituju. 
> Neka ju ukucani maze i paze, neka gleda omiljene filmove u piđami...


...čak i u takvom stanju skoro hibernacije i uživancije, a ja sam imala takvo prošli put, ono od čega većina nas teško može pobjeći je vlastita glava, osluškivanje, mjerenje svega i svačega... nema pravila. To je jedino pravilo.




> Ja idem na betu u srijedu. Dobra vijest je što još nisam procurila. Ukoliko ne procurim sutra i prekosutra ujutro, mislim da su šanse dobre. Napeta sam ko puška... Imam test doma i ne pada mi na pamet iskoristiti ga. Ne mogu, a i rečeno mi je da ona injekcija što sam je dobila 7dnt izlazi iz tijela tek nakon 7 dana i da nije pametno raditi test prije toga, tako da mi je u srijedu taman kako sam planirala. Ukoliko ste i vi primale tu injekciju (Beta Hcg ili tako nešto - jedna se dobije odmah na dan trasfera, a druga sedam dana nakon), onda da znate.


Pa to je sutra, a još nisi prokrvarila? Super, super, super. Miriši na dobro.  :grouphug: 
Ja bi skoro pa već čestitala...

Ti tzv. boosteri o kojima pričaš da si ih primila, bitno je znati od koliko su bili jedinica da bi bar otprilike znale kad se izluče iz tijela (izlučuju se otprilike brzinom kako inače raste beta hcg jer su oni beta hcg), a čak ni tada nije kod svake žene isto. 
Ali to je nebitno jer sutra je brzo  :Smile: ...a taj test u ladici... baci ga. Ja bi ga do sad već napravila i pod boosterom, samo da vidim plus. :Laughing: 
P.S. Nisam južnije od St, nešto prije.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja sam dobila bo do 18.3,a beta mi je tek 26.3.imam fizicki posao ali napravit cu test prije i pricuvat cu se malo do bete,ako ne procurim prije.jucer od tranafera pa i jutros bolovi u trbuhu ko da ce svaki cas stic vjestica.

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam dobila bo do 18.3,a beta mi je tek 26.3.imam fizicki posao ali napravit cu test prije i pricuvat cu se malo do bete,ako ne procurim prije.jucer od tranafera pa i jutros bolovi u trbuhu ko da ce svaki cas stic vjestica.


Kako to bolovanje tjedan dana prije bete? Evo, u tvom slučaju je potpuno opravdan ostanak doma. Odnosno, ne odlazak na posao zbog prirode fizičkog posla. Ustvari, pošto ti je beta tek 26.03., to je onda koji dnt? 21.? (Rijeka?) U tom slučaju, opravdano je ovo bolovanje. Sve preko 14 dana je u biti previše, jer već 14.dnt je rezultat više nego vidljiv iz krvi.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Da,u ri sam zato je tako kasno.ali ic cu ranije vadit pa ako treba cu ponovit za njih.u slucaju pozitivne bete naravo da odmah ostajem doma.

----------


## katka22

> ja se slazem s tobom
> jedini neuspeli transfer mi je bio onaj nakon kojeg sam mirovala skroz do bete
> ostala tri su bila uspjesna, s tim da sam nakon sljedeca dva mirovala nesto sitno, a nakon treceg nista
> nisam radila samo na dan tranfera (uredski posao) i imala sam vec dvoje djece...
> i to je bila najurednija i najlaganija od moje 3 ivf trudnoce (u prve dvije sam krvarila)


Stvarno ne treba generalizirati, ali kad kažem rasterećena glava, prvenstveno mislim na opterećenje samim postupkom. Moj posao je standardno stresan i silno sjedenje sigurno neće biti udobno, ali to nije ni upola problem koji mi je na kraju ispao biti doma. 
Ma ljudska glava je čudo... To i je vjerojatno najbolji recept, da svaka od nas napravi onako kako njoj odgovara.

P.S. Osim djevojčica u potpisu, svaki put mi burek-dio tvog potpisa izvuče osmijeh... I baš si idem kupiti jedan burek  :Laughing: 

Napokon dobila menzis, sutra idem ponoviti nalaze hormona i amh. Baš me zanima kako će amh izgledati s odmakom od 2 godine.

----------


## Isabel

Cure moje, nam je bilo turbulentno zadnjih dana. Ja sam u nedjelju oko ručka na gaćicama našla krv i sledila se. Nakon toga još par puta isto tokom brisanja i nije nam preostalo ništa drugo nego pravac hitna. Tamo je dr. potvrdio da sam trudna, da je bebica na mjestu i da srce kuca  :Very Happy: !
Jučer smo bili na našem redovnom prvom pregledu i naš je dr. R. potvrdio isto. GV s EO 10mm, KČS poz! Pokazao nam je mrvicu i srčeko  :Heart: , čak smo ga malo i čuli  :Zaljubljen: ! 
Kaže da ne moram mirovati, sve normalno ali lagano. Da je moguće da se još pojavi krv jer je neki mali hematom kod posteljice ali je daleko od bebe pa nije opasno. Ako sve bude u redu kontorla nam je sa 12tj. (za cca mjesec dana). Dotad moramo odlučiti hoćemo li ići na NIFT test ili ćemo raditi kombinirani.

Srtno svim čekalicama, vidim da vas opet ima puno :grouphug: ! Držim fige za lijepe betice  :Wink: !

----------


## katka22

[QUOTE=Isabel;3034563]Cure moje, nam je bilo turbulentno zadnjih dana. Ja sam u nedjelju oko ručka na gaćicama našla krv i sledila se. Nakon toga još par puta isto tokom brisanja i nije nam preostalo ništa drugo nego pravac hitna. Tamo je dr. potvrdio da sam trudna, da je bebica na mjestu i da srce kuca  :Very Happy: !
Jučer smo bili na našem redovnom prvom pregledu i naš je dr. R. potvrdio isto. GV s EO 10mm, KČS poz! Pokazao nam je mrvicu i srčeko  :Heart: , čak smo ga malo i čuli  :Zaljubljen: ! 
Kaže da ne moram mirovati, sve normalno ali lagano. Da je moguće da se još pojavi krv jer je neki mali hematom kod posteljice ali je daleko od bebe pa nije opasno. Ako sve bude u redu kontorla nam je sa 12tj. (za cca mjesec dana). Dotad moramo odlučiti hoćemo li ići na NIFT test ili ćemo raditi kombinirani.... /QUOTE]

Bravo za malo srčeko  :Heart: 
Drago mi je da je sve u redu i neka tako i nastavi.

----------


## iva777

Isabel drago mi je da je sve ok nek sve od sada bude skolski [emoji4]

Vikky sretno sutra - za betu!!! 

Zvjezdica, neka ti ovo razdoblje cekanja bete prodje sto brze i neka bude pozitivna.

Carrot kad je tvoja beta?

Gita 10, ja radim od 4dnt jer me ubija bit doma - stalno razmislam o simptomima, to me izludjuje! 

Ja sam danas primila zadnji booster 7dnt tako da mi nema ni testa ni bete do 14.3.[emoji52]
Danas mi se skroz trbuh ispuhao, dobila sam 4 potkozna prista, licemi je grozno! 
Kakav je vama ten?


Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

Draga Iva777 ja cu sutra betu [emoji4] 
Bas nas ima ovih dana [emoji4]



______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Gita 10

[QUOTE=katka22;3034625]


> Cure moje, nam je bilo turbulentno zadnjih dana. Ja sam u nedjelju oko ručka na gaćicama našla krv i sledila se. Nakon toga još par puta isto tokom brisanja i nije nam preostalo ništa drugo nego pravac hitna. Tamo je dr. potvrdio da sam trudna, da je bebica na mjestu i da srce kuca !
> Jučer smo bili na našem redovnom prvom pregledu i naš je dr. R. potvrdio isto. GV s EO 10mm, KČS poz! Pokazao nam je mrvicu i srčeko , čak smo ga malo i čuli ! 
> Kaže da ne moram mirovati, sve normalno ali lagano. Da je moguće da se još pojavi krv jer je neki mali hematom kod posteljice ali je daleko od bebe pa nije opasno. Ako sve bude u redu kontorla nam je sa 12tj. (za cca mjesec dana). Dotad moramo odlučiti hoćemo li ići na NIFT test ili ćemo raditi kombinirani.... /QUOTE]
> 
> Bravo za malo srčeko 
> Drago mi je da je sve u redu i neka tako i nastavi.


Isabel super!

----------


## Gita 10

> Isabel drago mi je da je sve ok nek sve od sada bude skolski [emoji4]
> 
> Vikky sretno sutra - za betu!!! 
> 
> Zvjezdica, neka ti ovo razdoblje cekanja bete prodje sto brze i neka bude pozitivna.
> 
> Carrot kad je tvoja beta?
> 
> Gita 10, ja radim od 4dnt jer me ubija bit doma - stalno razmislam o simptomima, to me izludjuje! 
> ...


Iva777 nadam se da ne radiš neki težak posao. Ipak je sve kako posložiš u glavi.

----------


## iva777

Nije tezak posao fizicki, teze mi je bit doma sama i razbijati glavu o simptomima  :Smile: ))
Samo mirovanje tj lezanje  znamo da nije garancija uspjeha, u svemu treba biti umjeren .
na kraju krajeva najvaznije je kako se osjecamo zar ne? 
Osobno se puno bolje osjecam kad sam malo aktivnija, tako funkcioniram stalno pa me eventualno mirovanje vise opterecuje nego rasterecuje.[emoji4]

Najvise me trenutno brine ovo moje pristavo pubertetsko lice  :Smile: ))
Inace mi je ok i nemam problema osim manjih alergija ali ovo sad me vratilo u srednjoskolsko razdoblje!


Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Gita 10

> Nije tezak posao fizicki, teze mi je bit doma sama i razbijati glavu o simptomima ))
> Samo mirovanje tj lezanje  znamo da nije garancija uspjeha, u svemu treba biti umjeren .
> na kraju krajeva najvaznije je kako se osjecamo zar ne? 
> Osobno se puno bolje osjecam kad sam malo aktivnija, tako funkcioniram stalno pa me eventualno mirovanje vise opterecuje nego rasterecuje.[emoji4]
> 
> Najvise me trenutno brine ovo moje pristavo pubertetsko lice ))
> Inace mi je ok i nemam problema osim manjih alergija ali ovo sad me vratilo u srednjoskolsko razdoblje!
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva meni su rekli da malo više mirujem, možda i zbog toga što sam prejako odgovorila na stimulaciju. I da, slažem se s tobom-ja sam isto naviknula biti jako aktivna i zato mi ovo malo teže pada. Nastojim se ne opterećivati. A što da radim sad.... Nadam se da će ti neželjeni prištići biti popraćeni lijepim vijestima....

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav cure...
koga čekamo danas, Vikky i Carrot? 
Sretno do neba!  :grouphug:

----------


## Isabel

Jutro!
Vibram za sve betice danas  :Klap: !

----------


## iva777

Vikky i Carrot cure sretno danas!  :grouphug:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Sretno cure danas!

----------


## Carrot

čekam jos curke...hvala za vibrice [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]

______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok

----------


## Antonija Mia

> čekam jos curke...hvala za vibrice [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> ______________________________________MM 35 Azoo. Ja 36 sve ok


zelim ti od srca da te beta razveseli vec ako mene nije :fige:  :fige:

----------


## vikky

Bok cure, ja procurila danas na putu dok sam išla vaditi betu. Da nije tužno,  bilo bi presmijesno da me m ipak sustigla na kraju... kao i svaki put. Izvadila sam betu jer sam morala vaditi i tsh, ali naravno da tu nema mjesta za iznenađenja.  Nisam čak niti otišla po taj nalaz, tko zna kad ću uopce moći.  Nisam toliko loše volje koliko sam mislila da ću biti. Jednostavno je tako i gotovo. Na forumu ću vas i dalje pratiti, ali ne toliko učestalo,jer na sljedeći ivf idem tek iza ljeta (financije ne dopuštaju sada nastavak nazalost). Nadam se da Carrot nosi bolje vijesti? Carrot?

----------


## Gita 10

> Bok cure, ja procurila danas na putu dok sam išla vaditi betu. Da nije tužno,  bilo bi presmijesno da me m ipak sustigla na kraju... kao i svaki put. Izvadila sam betu jer sam morala vaditi i tsh, ali naravno da tu nema mjesta za iznenađenja.  Nisam čak niti otišla po taj nalaz, tko zna kad ću uopce moći.  Nisam toliko loše volje koliko sam mislila da ću biti. Jednostavno je tako i gotovo. Na forumu ću vas i dalje pratiti, ali ne toliko učestalo,jer na sljedeći ivf idem tek iza ljeta (financije ne dopuštaju sada nastavak nazalost). Nadam se da Carrot nosi bolje vijesti? Carrot?


Vikky jako mi je žao. Svaka pozitivna vijest me razveseli i svaka tužna rastuži. Želim ti snagu, hrabrost i vedrinu.

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Bok cure, ja procurila danas na putu dok sam išla vaditi betu. Da nije tužno,  bilo bi presmijesno da me m ipak sustigla na kraju... kao i svaki put. Izvadila sam betu jer sam morala vaditi i tsh, ali naravno da tu nema mjesta za iznenađenja.  Nisam čak niti otišla po taj nalaz, tko zna kad ću uopce moći.  Nisam toliko loše volje koliko sam mislila da ću biti. Jednostavno je tako i gotovo. Na forumu ću vas i dalje pratiti, ali ne toliko učestalo,jer na sljedeći ivf idem tek iza ljeta (financije ne dopuštaju sada nastavak nazalost). Nadam se da Carrot nosi bolje vijesti? Carrot?


zao mi je,tezak je taj naš put...drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## kaji

Vikky draga zao mi je

----------


## iva777

Vikky, uh znam kako ti je tesko, sve sam prosla.Jako mi je zao  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Bok cure, ja procurila danas na putu dok sam išla vaditi betu. Da nije tužno,  bilo bi presmijesno da me m ipak sustigla na kraju... kao i svaki put. Izvadila sam betu jer sam morala vaditi i tsh, ali naravno da tu nema mjesta za iznenađenja.  Nisam čak niti otišla po taj nalaz, tko zna kad ću uopce moći.  Nisam toliko loše volje koliko sam mislila da ću biti. Jednostavno je tako i gotovo. Na forumu ću vas i dalje pratiti, ali ne toliko učestalo,jer na sljedeći ivf idem tek iza ljeta (financije ne dopuštaju sada nastavak nazalost). Nadam se da Carrot nosi bolje vijesti? Carrot?


Žao mi je,glavu gore :Heart:

----------


## vikky

Hvala cure  :Smile:  Sretno svima dalje u postupku!

----------


## Carrot

a sad me Vikky rastuzila [emoji53][emoji18][emoji17]

Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4]

----------


## iva777

Carrot bravo odlicna beta ! bas mi je trebalo ovako lijepa vijest danas !  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot bravo odlicna beta ! bas mi je trebalo ovako lijepa vijest danas ! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


[emoji4]

----------


## vikky

Carrot  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:   Čestitam!!!  :Smile:  To je divna vijest. I nemoj da te ja rastužujem, nisam tužna uistinu, jer prihvaćam sve tako kako jest  :Wink:  Bit će novih prilika, a iskreno rečeno, ne bih sada odmah mogla nastaviti, jer sam fizički već iscrpljena i neću se forsirati. Sad se moram malo dovesti u red, pa ću opet iza ljeta! Pratim te, čuvaj se i čekam daljnje lijepe novosti od tebe!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> a sad me Vikky rastuzila [emoji53][emoji18][emoji17]
> 
> Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4]


vec si me zabrinula jucer,cestitam na betu  :Heart:  sad malo o svojim simptomima i dali si slutila da se nekej dešava...sutra vadiš opet ili? drzim ti  :fige:  da se dalje odvija školski do krajaaaaaaa.....

----------


## Antonija Mia

gita sad si ti na redu :Smile:  kad vadis betu?? Ima da nastaviš taj krasan niz inace budes imala posla zmenom :utezi:

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]  Čestitam!!!  To je divna vijest. I nemoj da te ja rastužujem, nisam tužna uistinu, jer prihvaćam sve tako kako jest  Bit će novih prilika, a iskreno rečeno, ne bih sada odmah mogla nastaviti, jer sam fizički već iscrpljena i neću se forsirati. Sad se moram malo dovesti u red, pa ću opet iza ljeta! Pratim te, čuvaj se i čekam daljnje lijepe novosti od tebe!


lijepo Vikky...svaka cast...to je stav!
i s takvim stavom ces uspjeti!
Samo hrabro naprijed....pratimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> vec si me zabrinula jucer,cestitam na betu [emoji813] sad malo o svojim simptomima i dali si slutila da se nekej dešava...sutra vadiš opet ili? drzim ti  da se dalje odvija školski do krajaaaaaaa.....


iskreno simptomi su mi kao da cu dobiti mengu..frče me u stomaku kao da cu svaki cad dobiti...tako da nisam bila sigurna...
testic je takodjer pokazao njeznu crtu [emoji4]
Hvala cure, bas je lijepo imati ovakvo drustvo, makar virtualno [emoji4]
Antonija Mia nadam se da si nam ti otvorila rolete i da koracas dalje uzdignute glave te uzivas u svemu sto imas u zivotu! 
Za sve treba zahvaliti Bogu, sve je kako treba biti koliko god to besmisleno zvuci ponekad....

javim za sutra ili prekosutra rez....

----------


## kaji

*Carrot prvotno napisa 
Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4][/QUOTE]*

Carrot bravo cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> a sad me Vikky rastuzila [emoji53][emoji18][emoji17]
> 
> Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4]


Bravo,cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja vec lagano ludim,trbuh mi od transfera ko da cu dobit,nocas se nisam mogla okrenut u krevetu od bolova u ledima.danas mi je 3dnt,jedva cekam da prode jos ovih 10tak dana,jer cu izludit.

----------


## KitKat82

Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Vikky, zao mi je, no odluka koju si donijela da si uzmes malo vremena je najbolje sto si mozes sada dati. Napunit ces baterije, odmaknuti se malo od svega i onda ces svjeza krenuti dalje.

carrot i Kitkat82  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  braaaavo curke!! That's it - proljece nam stize!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


Bravo,cestitam!!

----------


## Isabel

*Vikky,* neopisivo mi je žao  :Love: ! Drago mi je vidjeti da ne odustajete i da imate plan za ljeto, treba se malo odmoriti i predahnuti i onda opet u nove pobjede! Nema druge  :Trči: !
*Carrot i KitKat*, bravo za bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Cure, pa ovo su sjajne vijesti!! Čestitam od srca! Kakve lijepe brojkice, ma super!
*Zvjezdica*, vjerujem da si luda, 2ww nije nimalo lak. Simptomi su tu pa nisu pa nikad ne znaš, ma zbam sve... Izdrži još malo, pokušaj biti vesela i pozitivna, odmaraj i mazi bušu  :Wink: !

----------


## Carrot

> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


netko imaaa [emoji214][emoji214] bravooo zeno!

----------


## Gita 10

> a sad me Vikky rastuzila [emoji53][emoji18][emoji17]
> 
> Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4]


Je Carrot obečavajuća je, i samo neka se tako nastavi ❤

----------


## Gita 10

> gita sad si ti na redu kad vadis betu?? Ima da nastaviš taj krasan niz inace budes imala posla zmenom


Antonia Mia na kraju idućeg tjedna, nadam se da ću izdržati jer nestrpljiva sam jako. Draga voljela bih nastaviti niz, nadam se da hoću. Hvala ti ❤

----------


## Gita 10

> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


KitKat neka ti bude sretan ovaj dan i neka se samo nastavi sve po školski.  :worldcup:

----------


## Gita 10

carrot i Kitkat82  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  braaaavo curke!! That's it - proljece nam stize![/QUOTE]
Rominka samo hrabro naprijed!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaji

> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


Hvala KitKat i tebi isto sretan dan zena a dobila si poklon ljepsi od bilo kojeg cvijeta. Cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## iva777

> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


Cestitam !!

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

Hvala vam cure! Još uvijek mi je to sve nestvarno. Gledam nalaz svako malo :Smile:  Samo neka lijepo raste sad :fige: Carrot čestitam! Vikky žao mi je.

----------


## Gita 10

> Hvala vam cure! Još uvijek mi je to sve nestvarno. Gledam nalaz svako malo Samo neka lijepo raste sadCarrot čestitam! Vikky žao mi je.


Draga KitKat tako je lijepo vidjeti da ste uspjeli. Čitam tvoju povijest i vidim da si bila u puno postupaka. MM i meni je ovo prvi postupak nakon dijagnoze od prije godinu i pol. I svašta smo prošli u tih godinu i pol-nalaze, istraživanja, operaciju, odluku, pripreme za PFC. I nije lako. I sad čekam (danas 8dnt) i nadam se pozitivnom rezultatu, a ujedno se pitam s čim sam ja to zaslužila da mi uspije iz prve....jer kad sve vas čitam i vidim koliko je godina i borbe uloženo....joooj, čak me tako strah... Sve cure zaslužuju doći na svoje!

----------


## KitKat82

> Draga KitKat tako je lijepo vidjeti da ste uspjeli. Čitam tvoju povijest i vidim da si bila u puno postupaka. MM i meni je ovo prvi postupak nakon dijagnoze od prije godinu i pol. I svašta smo prošli u tih godinu i pol-nalaze, istraživanja, operaciju, odluku, pripreme za PFC. I nije lako. I sad čekam (danas 8dnt) i nadam se pozitivnom rezultatu, a ujedno se pitam s čim sam ja to zaslužila da mi uspije iz prve....jer kad sve vas čitam i vidim koliko je godina i borbe uloženo....joooj, čak me tako strah... Sve cure zaslužuju doći na svoje!


Draga Gita, u potpunosti te razumijem. Od srca ti želim da uspijete iz prve! Kad smo ulazili u ovu priču, a znali smo od početka da će to biti jedini način da dobijemo bebu, pretpostavljali smo da neće biti lako. Ali nitko nas nije pripremio da će baš tako biti teško. Moram priznati da sam ja puno teže podnosila svaki neuspjeh i bila pesimistična većinu vremena( za razliku od MM). Možda je to samo bio moj obrambeni mehanizam, pa evo i sad nakon jutrošnje euforije već počinjem brinuti dali će druga beta u ponedjeljak biti dobra. Ali, to je tako u ovim našim pričema, stalni usponi, padovi i čekanja... Zahvalna sam na današnjem danu i probati ću si nekako posložiti u glavi da idem dan po dan, što hladnije glave...Držim ti fige! :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Draga Gita, u potpunosti te razumijem. Od srca ti želim da uspijete iz prve! Kad smo ulazili u ovu priču, a znali smo od početka da će to biti jedini način da dobijemo bebu, pretpostavljali smo da neće biti lako. Ali nitko nas nije pripremio da će baš tako biti teško. Moram priznati da sam ja puno teže podnosila svaki neuspjeh i bila pesimistična većinu vremena( za razliku od MM). Možda je to samo bio moj obrambeni mehanizam, pa evo i sad nakon jutrošnje euforije već počinjem brinuti dali će druga beta u ponedjeljak biti dobra. Ali, to je tako u ovim našim pričema, stalni usponi, padovi i čekanja... Zahvalna sam na današnjem danu i probati ću si nekako posložiti u glavi da idem dan po dan, što hladnije glave...Držim ti fige!


Hvala KiKat, a ja tebi želim lijepo duplanu betu u Ponedjeljak, puno vedrine i dobrog raspoloženja. Sve imamo dobrih i loših trenutaka. Ja sam pesimist po prirodi pa je tim teže. Mislim da ćemo kada dođemo do cilja zaboraviti sve ono loše. Puno pozdrava ti šaljem i pozitivnih vibrica. Glavu gore, šetaj, druži se s mužem i uživaj. Bit će sve u redu  :Heart:

----------


## sljokicaa

Carrot i KitKat cestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Vikky zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## Isabel

*Sljokicaa,* kako si  :Smile: ?

----------


## Isabel

*KitKat,* svi ti strahovi i osjećaji čas euforije čas prestravljenosti su kod nas normalni  :Smile: . 

Meni je doktor na hitnoj rekao: _Gospođo, meni je jasno i jako mi je žao što ste vi sve proživljelii i što vam se sve dogodilo ali vi jednostavno to sada morate zaboraviti i ne misliti na to, morate se opustiti i uživati u ovoj sad trudnoći. Vi niste bolesna, vi ste trudna i ja vam čestitam! Sve će biti dobro, svaka je trudnoća priča za sebe i sve su različite. Uživajte!
_
I to je misao kojom se vodim  :Zaljubljen: . Pokušavam ne misliti na sve što bi se moglo desiti i poći po zlu već uživati, nadati se i misliti da će sve proći u najboljem redu! Jer nema nam druge drage moje! Inače će nas naše glave koštati živaca i živaca, i straha i nemira i svega negativnog, a to nam ne treba...

 :grouphug:

----------


## sljokicaa

> *Sljokicaa,* kako si ?


Dobro sam, bas sam bila jutros na pregledu i srceko i dalje kuca a mrvica je vidno narasla  :Very Happy: 
Od simptoma neman nista posebno, samo napuhana i njuh ko peso sve mi smrdi i onda mi se nista ne jede.
Kako si ti?

----------


## Isabel

Bravo mrvica  :Very Happy: ! Koliko je velika mrvica sad?

Ja sam super, nemam mučnina i stalno bi nekaj papala. Mi smo tek za 5 tjedana opet na kontroli. 

Si radila kaj od dodatnih pretraga? Ja sam vadila KKS, TSH, Ft4, željezo, dimere i urinokulturu čekam. Nisam se vagala na pregledu, mislim da su to zaboravili, moram doma da znam za kile.

Nama je dr. rekao da se moramo odlučiti do idućeg pregleda jel radimo kombinirani provir ili ćemo na neki od testova (NIfty, Harmony). Kakvi su vam stavovi o tom?
Di ti kontroliraš trudnoću? MI smo u ReproMedu.

 :Bye:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

5dnt ja ko tempirana bomba,samo sta ne procurim,mislim da samo terapija to jos drzi,jaki pms,nesanica,uzas ovaj put.vec se pomirila da od ovoga nista.jos imam 3js smrznute i onda da krenem u novi postupak jer ovo smrzuto je samo mucenje i gubljenje vremena,uspjeh za to je ravan nuli.

----------


## Carrot

> 5dnt ja ko tempirana bomba,samo sta ne procurim,mislim da samo terapija to jos drzi,jaki pms,nesanica,uzas ovaj put.vec se pomirila da od ovoga nista.jos imam 3js smrznute i onda da krenem u novi postupak jer ovo smrzuto je samo mucenje i gubljenje vremena,uspjeh za to je ravan nuli.


Zvjezdica polako, dok ne dobijes ili dok ne napravis test ne znas...nemoj se nervirati unaprijed...ja sam stalno imala osjecaj i imam da cu dobiti svaki tren, a ono   test pozitivan!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ma nonstop sam na wc-u,provjeravam,vec sam sebi smijesna.

----------


## KitKat82

> Zvjezdica polako, dok ne dobijes ili dok ne napravis test ne znas...nemoj se nervirati unaprijed...ja sam stalno imala osjecaj i imam da cu dobiti svaki tren, a ono   test pozitivan!


Tako sam i ja i jos uvijek, pogotovo od 5dnt. Umirala od straha, provjeravala cicke sto puta. Na jutro bete samu sebe sam uvjeravala kako ju radim pro forme jer dan prije svi simptomi nestali. A kad tamo iznenađenje. Znam da si nestrpljiva i u strahu i skroz te kužim. Držim fige za jednu veliku betu :fige:  :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala curke,bolje ne mislit o tome ali tesko jer mene pms simptomi prate od transfera,od tog dana me bole cice,trbuh,sve a imala sam samo transfer,bez punkcije.

----------


## sljokicaa

> Bravo mrvica ! Koliko je velika mrvica sad?
> 
> Ja sam super, nemam mučnina i stalno bi nekaj papala. Mi smo tek za 5 tjedana opet na kontroli. 
> 
> Si radila kaj od dodatnih pretraga? Ja sam vadila KKS, TSH, Ft4, željezo, dimere i urinokulturu čekam. Nisam se vagala na pregledu, mislim da su to zaboravili, moram doma da znam za kile.
> 
> Nama je dr. rekao da se moramo odlučiti do idućeg pregleda jel radimo kombinirani provir ili ćemo na neki od testova (NIfty, Harmony). Kakvi su vam stavovi o tom?
> Di ti kontroliraš trudnoću? MI smo u ReproMedu.


Ima 13mm sad  :Smile: 
Nisu jos radili pretrage rekao je doktor iduci tjedan i onda ce napisati sve i idem nazad svom ginekologu. Ja sam u Pragu, oni ovdje salju sve na screening za kromosomske abnormalnosti.

----------


## kameleon

*Isabel* čestitam na lijepim vijestima, ja sam u 9tt tako prokrvarila da sam mislila da je gotovo...ali sve je bilo u redu,malo sam mirovala, i evo nas guramo 16tt. sretno dalje  :Heart: 
*kitkat i carro*t bravo na betama, nek se lijepo duplaju!!
*gita10*, zvjezdica, *iva 777* ~~~~~~~ za bete!!
vikky drži se, odtuguj, napuni baterije a onda hrabro dalje u nove pobjede!

----------


## KitKat82

Kameleon, hvala od  :Heart: ! Nadam se lijepoj beti sutra :fige:  
Molila bi savjet iskusnijih cura, od petka svaki dan u intervalima imam dosta jake bolove u jajnicima i pritisak u maternici. Da li bi se trebala brinuti ili je to normalno kako beta raste? Sutra mi je 16dnt blastice i morule. Postala sam umornija i kad sam gladna javlja mi se mucnina. Nadam se da je sve u redu...

----------


## Carrot

> Kameleon, hvala od [emoji813]! Nadam se lijepoj beti sutra 
> Molila bi savjet iskusnijih cura, od petka svaki dan u intervalima imam dosta jake bolove u jajnicima i pritisak u maternici. Da li bi se trebala brinuti ili je to normalno kako beta raste? Sutra mi je 16dnt blastice i morule. Postala sam umornija i kad sam gladna javlja mi se mucnina. Nadam se da je sve u redu...


meni to sasvim trudno zvuci [emoji4]

----------


## Isabel

*KitKat,* bolovi su sasvim normalni. Mene svako malo bole jajnici, pa pritisak u maternici i imam osjećaj kao pred M. Stalno strahujem i strepim kad idem na vc  :Smile: . Dokle god su ti bolovi kratkotrajni, tupi i blagi sve je okej i sve je normalno! Pa trudna si  :Very Happy: , tijelo se pomalo priprema, sve se širi i pomiče... 
*Kameleon i Sljokica*  :grouphug: !
*Zvjezdica* nemoj tako negativno! Pričekaj betu, bilo je stotinu trudnoća bez simptoma, inače su oni tako slični dobivanju M da ne možeš skužiti razliku. Ostani pozitivna i vesela i napravi testić za tri dana, u četvrtak ti je 10dnt. Još malo ajd, i budi pozitivna!
I nikako nije istina da "smrzuto je samo mucenje i gubljenje vremena,uspjeh za to je ravan nuli" jer moja je mrvica već dobar primjer da nije tako! Nama se svježa super blastica nije primila a idući mjesec jedan super smrzlić je tako da nije FET "za baciti"  i ima svoju uspješnost. Pogledaj malo na temi "Uspješnost FET-a", ima jako puno mamica smrzlića!

----------


## katka22

> Bok cure, ja procurila danas na putu dok sam išla vaditi betu. Da nije tužno,  bilo bi presmijesno da me m ipak sustigla na kraju... kao i svaki put. Izvadila sam betu jer sam morala vaditi i tsh, ali naravno da tu nema mjesta za iznenađenja.  Nisam čak niti otišla po taj nalaz, tko zna kad ću uopce moći.  Nisam toliko loše volje koliko sam mislila da ću biti. Jednostavno je tako i gotovo. Na forumu ću vas i dalje pratiti, ali ne toliko učestalo,jer na sljedeći ivf idem tek iza ljeta (financije ne dopuštaju sada nastavak nazalost). Nadam se da Carrot nosi bolje vijesti? Carrot?


Draga vikky, žao mi je... Pratimo se od tvog prvog dana ovdje i ono što me oduševljava kod tebe su tvoji zdravi stavovi... Što da ti kažem, odmori, odboluj, presloži se...i na jesen u nove pokušaje. Svu sreću ti želim!




> a sad me Vikky rastuzila [emoji53][emoji18][emoji17]
> 
> Moja je 12.dan 224...to mi se cini obecavajuce [emoji4]


Čestitke, vibriram za pravilno duplanje! Odlična beta!




> Drage žene, sretan nam naš dan! Meni je počeo sretno s betom na 12dnt5d 690.7!!!


Čestitke od srca! Baš sam sretna zbog ovoliko pozitivnih vijesti! Ovo miriši na duplo!  :Shock: 




> 5dnt ja ko tempirana bomba,samo sta ne procurim,mislim da samo terapija to jos drzi,jaki pms,nesanica,uzas ovaj put.vec se pomirila da od ovoga nista.jos imam 3js smrznute i onda da krenem u novi postupak jer ovo smrzuto je samo mucenje i gubljenje vremena,uspjeh za to je ravan nuli.


Još samo koji dan i sve ćeš znati. Znaš i sama da simptomi nisu nikakvo pravilo niti mjerilo uspjeha. Ne znam planiraš li kakav test za pripremu ili čekaš betu, ali u svakom slučaju želim ti sreću! Izdrži još malo...

----------


## Isabel

*Carrot i KitKat* vi danas ponavljate betu?

----------


## iva777

Ja 2 dana vec imam jako bolove u jajnicima pogozovo desnom, jucer sam jedva ustala od bolova.
Osjecaj kao da cu svaki tren dobiti.
Jos 2 dana i beta ce reci svoje [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Katesplit1

Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere

----------


## katka22

> Ja 2 dana vec imam jako bolove u jajnicima pogozovo desnom, jucer sam jedva ustala od bolova.
> Osjecaj kao da cu svaki tren dobiti.
> Jos 2 dana i beta ce reci svoje [emoji4]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Bolovi su od punkcije i tako svima nama poznati... kad te boli umiri se, utopli se, što god ti olakšava, ako treba popij nešto lagano za bolove ili normabel da te opusti...vibriram za betu...




> Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere


Draga Katesplit1...tako sam sretna zbog tebe...dvije mrvice, predivno, nakon toliko muke po bijelom svijetu...Ti si još jedan dokaz da se upornost na kraju isplati... krv je vjerojatno neki hematom ili nešto staro čim je tamna, nadam se da te dr umirio...sretno dalje!

----------


## iva777

Punkcija je bila.prije 15 dana tako da sumnjam da me boli od toga , a i ovo mi je 5 postupak i tako me nije nikad bolilo.

Ali vidjet cemo sve kroz koji dan.Hvala na pozitivnim zeljama.
Katesplit 1 cestitam od srca!!!  :Smile: )

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Punkcija je bila.prije 15 dana tako da sumnjam da me boli od toga , a i ovo mi je 5 postupak i tako me nije nikad bolilo.
> 
> Ali vidjet cemo sve kroz koji dan.Hvala na pozitivnim zeljama.
> Katesplit 1 cestitam od srca!!! )
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Mene još uvijek povremeno bole jajnici od punkcija, nakon prve su me boljeli godinama u različitim fazama ciklusa... ali ipak ti želim da je bol ipak od lučenja hormona kao podrška bebaču...

----------


## sljokicaa

> Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere


Cestitam!!!

----------


## KitKat82

Katesplit1 čestitam!! Moja druga beta danas na 16dnt 3930 :Very Happy:  U petak 1.uzv.

----------


## Rominka

> Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere


Kateeeeee  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:   Predivne vijesti! Zelim ti mirnu trudnocu, da se lijepo druzis sa svoja dva srceka :Smile:

----------


## KitKat82

> Ja 2 dana vec imam jako bolove u jajnicima pogozovo desnom, jucer sam jedva ustala od bolova.
> Osjecaj kao da cu svaki tren dobiti.
> Jos 2 dana i beta ce reci svoje [emoji4]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


To moze biti dobar znak. Meni je isto bilo tako i vidi mi potpis :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere


Cestitke na dva srceka :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*KitKat*  vau koja beturina!! Svaka čast, pa to su izgleda  :Heart:  :Heart: !
*Carrot* ti nisi danas vadila?
*Iva i Zvjezdica* držimo vam fige! Nek samo jajnici bole i nek imate "pms" osjećaj, to je uvijek dobro  :Dancing Fever: ! 
Mene isto jako često bole baš jajnici, nekad kad ustajem me presječe baš jako jako, ostale trenutne imam pritisak u maternici ispod pupka i stalno me nekaj žiga dolje...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> *KitKat*  vau koja beturina!! Svaka čast, pa to su izgleda !
> *Carrot* ti nisi danas vadila?
> *Iva i Zvjezdica* držimo vam fige! Nek samo jajnici bole i nek imate "pms" osjećaj, to je uvijek dobro ! 
> Mene isto jako često bole baš jajnici, nekad kad ustajem me presječe baš jako jako, ostale trenutne imam pritisak u maternici ispod pupka i stalno me nekaj žiga dolje...


Ja od jucer nista,sve je nestalo ni trbuh ni cice,nista vise ne boli a ovo presjecanje na momente to mi se desilo par puta ovih dana.necu radit test jer sam isla na put i kad se vratim ako ne procurim prije ic cu samo betu vadit.danas mi 7dnt

----------


## Katesplit1

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 


> Katesplit1 čestitam!! Moja druga beta danas na 16dnt 3930 U petak 1.uzv.


 :Klap: 
Idemo cure!

----------


## kaji

> Imala tamni iscjedak jutros. Primio me soc. Ginekolok. Imamo blizance, dva srca trepere


Draga kate prelijepo, cestitam od srca ❤️❤️

----------


## Iva86

Kitkai i Carrot čestitam na velikim betema  :Klap:  

Kate bravo za dva srca 

Ja sam jucer imala prvi uvz i čuli smo srčeko  :Heart:  na 6+4.... vide se dvije GM ali se u drugoj plod samo nadzire, nema još srčeka...

Sretno svim čekalicama..

----------


## kaji

> Kitkai i Carrot čestitam na velikim betema  
> 
> Kate bravo za dva srca 
> 
> Ja sam jucer imala prvi uvz i čuli smo srčeko  na 6+4.... vide se dvije GM ali se u drugoj plod samo nadzire, nema još srčeka...
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama..



Super iva, cestitam na srceku  :Heart:   znaci ono sta te beta malo zezala na pocetku je stvarno moglo biti da je drugi odustao.

----------


## KitKat82

> Kitkai i Carrot čestitam na velikim betema  
> 
> Kate bravo za dva srca 
> 
> Ja sam jucer imala prvi uvz i čuli smo srčeko  na 6+4.... vide se dvije GM ali se u drugoj plod samo nadzire, nema još srčeka...
> 
> Sretno svim čekalicama..


Iva86 čestitam!  :Smile:  Želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

*Iva86* bravo na  :Heart: ! Divne vijesti :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Carrot

Iva86 bravo! 
Sretno [emoji214]

----------


## iva777

> Ja od jucer nista,sve je nestalo ni trbuh ni cice,nista vise ne boli a ovo presjecanje na momente to mi se desilo par puta ovih dana.necu radit test jer sam isla na put i kad se vratim ako ne procurim prije ic cu samo betu vadit.danas mi 7dnt


Zvjezdica i meni nestali svi simptomi jos jucer nisam hlace mogla obuci danas sve netragom nestalo.
vadila sam betu danas rezultat cu imati sutra ! Sretno ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Iva86 ajme super za [emoji173]cestitam ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

> Zvjezdica i meni nestali svi simptomi jos jucer nisam hlace mogla obuci danas sve netragom nestalo.
> vadila sam betu danas rezultat cu imati sutra ! Sretno ! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777, držim fige :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Gita 10

Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...

----------


## KitKat82

> Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
> Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...


Gita, jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Carrot

> Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
> Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...


Ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem Gita 10... [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]
ali tebe cekaju jos gore tvoji pilići
...sto prije se oporavi fizicki i psihicki i po novu posadu! Samo hrabro i pozitivno!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
> Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...


Zao mi je,ocito stvarno nema pravila.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Iva777 sretno,navijamo za veliku betu.javi..

----------


## iva777

> Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
> Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...


Gita10 zao mi je.mislim da i mene ocekuje takav rezultat sutra  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antonija Mia

gita10 zao mi je,koliko imas jos smrzlica? svima nama je to nepoznanica,lijepi embrio sve naj naj i opet nista
 :Evil or Very Mad:  eto kod nas je pala odluka idemo opet na donaciju al bumo tako tempirali da bude iza GO da malo punimo baterije,i radi mog posla jer sam zbilja presla svaku mjeru(privatnici nemaju sluha)znam da sam rekla da odustajemo ali MM zeli jos jedan pokusaj...budem isli na konzultacije kod dr R da vidimo di i kaj...

----------


## Carrot

> gita10 zao mi je,koliko imas jos smrzlica? svima nama je to nepoznanica,lijepi embrio sve naj naj i opet nista
>  eto kod nas je pala odluka idemo opet na donaciju al bumo tako tempirali da bude iza GO da malo punimo baterije,i radi mog posla jer sam zbilja presla svaku mjeru(privatnici nemaju sluha)znam da sam rekla da odustajemo ali MM zeli jos jedan pokusaj...budem isli na konzultacije kod dr R da vidimo di i kaj...


Ajmee Antonija Mia tako mi je drago za cuti da idete jos jednom! Happy!
Ma mora upaliti jednom!
Ne razmisljajte o poslu i godisnjima i sl. 
Tko nema razumijevanja nije vas ni zasluzio, pa prije ili kasnije...
Mislite cure samo na sebe i svoju srecu!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> Ajmee Antonija Mia tako mi je drago za cuti da idete jos jednom! Happy!
> Ma mora upaliti jednom!
> Ne razmisljajte o poslu i godisnjima i sl. 
> Tko nema razumijevanja nije vas ni zasluzio, pa prije ili kasnije...
> Mislite cure samo na sebe i svoju srecu!


ejjj koka kaj je stobom? si ponovila betu...da mora upaliti ali me malo trta mojih godina,morat cu se naoruzati s kremama protiv bora :Laughing:  :Laughing: sestri necu niti reci da krecem ponovno jer me špotala,da moram znati odustati jer se unistavam...mislim u pravu je ali kaj ja morem kad je zelja jaca od pameti :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Carrot

> ejjj koka kaj je stobom? si ponovila betu...da mora upaliti ali me malo trta mojih godina,morat cu se naoruzati s kremama protiv bora[emoji38][emoji38]sestri necu niti reci da krecem ponovno jer me špotala,da moram znati odustati jer se unistavam...mislim u pravu je ali kaj ja morem kad je zelja jaca od pameti


je je poduplala se..mislila sam da sam objavila! Dupla je  [emoji4] Happy
Samo sve to dugo treba, te beta te pregled te srceko da cujem...da mogu odahnuti...ali vjerujem da je sve ok [emoji4]
Nemam bas nikakvih simptoma nakon transfera osim povremeno simtpoma kao kod "pms-a" (probadanje)

Uspjet ce Antonija Mia, ma mora, idi koliko mozes podnijeti i fizicki i psihicki i financijski. Uz tebe sam! Jako mi je drago  da si zivnula opet! Sad je proljece, sve ce biti lakse i manje depresivno.
Naravno, ocisti tijelo i pazi na sebe jer ti si najvaznija od svega!

----------


## Gita 10

> Zao mi je,ocito stvarno nema pravila.


Hvala Zvjezdice. Možda hladnoća velika dok smo bili gore, možda zato jer sam bila napeta, možda jer sam blagi hiper jer je stimulacija djelovala na mene jako dobro... a tko će znati. Glava naša je zeznuta stvar a kod mene očito nije sve bilo posloženo ovaj put.

----------


## Gita 10

> Gita10 zao mi je.mislim da i mene ocekuje takav rezultat sutra 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777 ja ti od srca želim drugačiji rezultat od moga.  Jel možeš ukratko ponoviti svoju situaciju. Vidim da si već duže vremena u postupcima.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Hvala Zvjezdice. Možda hladnoća velika dok smo bili gore, možda zato jer sam bila napeta, možda jer sam blagi hiper jer je stimulacija djelovala na mene jako dobro... a tko će znati. Glava naša je zeznuta stvar a kod mene očito nije sve bilo posloženo ovaj put.


Imas jos smrzlica?nadam se da ce ti sljedeci put bit uspjesan :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> gita10 zao mi je,koliko imas jos smrzlica? svima nama je to nepoznanica,lijepi embrio sve naj naj i opet nista
>  eto kod nas je pala odluka idemo opet na donaciju al bumo tako tempirali da bude iza GO da malo punimo baterije,i radi mog posla jer sam zbilja presla svaku mjeru(privatnici nemaju sluha)znam da sam rekla da odustajemo ali MM zeli jos jedan pokusaj...budem isli na konzultacije kod dr R da vidimo di i kaj...


Jooj Antonia Mia super vijest! Nadam se da će ovaj put biti dobitni! Imam još dosta smrzlića, još za 13 puta-zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## Gita 10

> Imas jos smrzlica?nadam se da ce ti sljedeci put bit uspjesan


Imam smrzlića još. Hvala ti, i mi se nadamo. Teško mi je danas bilo....Ali treba se ići naprijed! Tebi želim lijepu betu, i sa smrzlićima uspijeva. Pa meni je to sada jedina nada tako da...

----------


## Gita 10

> Ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem Gita 10... [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]
> ali tebe cekaju jos gore tvoji pilići
> ...sto prije se oporavi fizicki i psihicki i po novu posadu! Samo hrabro i pozitivno!


Draga moja Carrot ❤

----------


## Gita 10

Ja definitivno trebam presložiti u svojoj glavi sve i opustiti svoje tijelo koje je zadnje dvije godine bez prestanka napeto. Drage cure moje ako me ne bude neko vrijeme, ne znači da vas ne pratim i da ne mislim na vas. Ovdje ima beta (i hrvatskih i čeških) i ja vjerujem u uspjeh! Samo mi treba da sad malo napunim baterije.

----------


## katka22

> Iva86 čestitam, Zvjezdica nadam se, i svima ostalima i čekalicama i radosnicama i onima koji idu u postupak neka je sretno.
> Moja beta je negativna. A bili su tako lijepi rezultati i svjež embrij i svašta nešto... ali eto...


Zao mi je...nadam se da ce vec sljedeci pokusaj sa smrzlicima biti uspjesan. Hocete raditi vecu pauzu ili idete odmah na FET?




> gita10 zao mi je,koliko imas jos smrzlica? svima nama je to nepoznanica,lijepi embrio sve naj naj i opet nista
>  eto kod nas je pala odluka idemo opet na donaciju al bumo tako tempirali da bude iza GO da malo punimo baterije,i radi mog posla jer sam zbilja presla svaku mjeru(privatnici nemaju sluha)znam da sam rekla da odustajemo ali MM zeli jos jedan pokusaj...budem isli na konzultacije kod dr R da vidimo di i kaj...


Svaka ti cast. Bitno je boriti se za svoje snove, zelje...ali pritom i zadrzati hladnu glavu. Najbitnije je ostati stabilan u glavi. Uvijek je lakse podnijeti neuspjeh u MPO prici kad vec imas dijete/djecu. I ja sama sebe propitujem koliko sam spremna pokusavati. Najvaznije je iz svega izaci zdrav. I znati sam sebi reci kad je dosta. Svakako, zelim ti srecu sto god odlucili. 




> Ja definitivno trebam presložiti u svojoj glavi sve i opustiti svoje tijelo koje je zadnje dvije godine bez prestanka napeto. Drage cure moje ako me ne bude neko vrijeme, ne znači da vas ne pratim i da ne mislim na vas. Ovdje ima beta (i hrvatskih i čeških) i ja vjerujem u uspjeh! Samo mi treba da sad malo napunim baterije.


Draga Gita... svaki neuspjeh u zivotu je tezak. Ovi nasi posebno jer nam nista ne moze nadomjestiti gubitke koje prolazimo. Danas razmisljas tako, mozda ces vec za par dana biti spremna na nove pokusaje. U svakom slucaju, slazem se s tobom da je vlastita glava najvaznija. Sretno!

----------


## Antonija Mia

> je je poduplala se..mislila sam da sam objavila! Dupla je  [emoji4] Happy
> Samo sve to dugo treba, te beta te pregled te srceko da cujem...da mogu odahnuti...ali vjerujem da je sve ok [emoji4]
> Nemam bas nikakvih simptoma nakon transfera osim povremeno simtpoma kao kod "pms-a" (probadanje)
> 
> Uspjet ce Antonija Mia, ma mora, idi koliko mozes podnijeti i fizicki i psihicki i financijski. Uz tebe sam! Jako mi je drago  da si zivnula opet! Sad je proljece, sve ce biti lakse i manje depresivno.
> Naravno, ocisti tijelo i pazi na sebe jer ti si najvaznija od svega!


ajde super neka samo raste :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  a tek sad dolaze brige :Grin:  i miljon pitanja od probadanja pa kad ih nebude ,zake ih nema...sve do poroda...ali zato neka budu tebi slatke brige i bezbrižnu trudnocu ti od srca zelim :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Zao mi je...nadam se da ce vec sljedeci pokusaj sa smrzlicima biti uspjesan. Hocete raditi vecu pauzu ili idete odmah na FET?
> 
> 
> 
> Svaka ti cast. Bitno je boriti se za svoje snove, zelje...ali pritom i zadrzati hladnu glavu. Najbitnije je ostati stabilan u glavi. Uvijek je lakse podnijeti neuspjeh u MPO prici kad vec imas dijete/djecu. I ja sama sebe propitujem koliko sam spremna pokusavati. Najvaznije je iz svega izaci zdrav. I znati sam sebi reci kad je dosta. Svakako, zelim ti srecu sto god odlucili. 
> 
> 
> 
> Draga Gita... svaki neuspjeh u zivotu je tezak. Ovi nasi posebno jer nam nista ne moze nadomjestiti gubitke koje prolazimo. Danas razmisljas tako, mozda ces vec za par dana biti spremna na nove pokusaje. U svakom slucaju, slazem se s tobom da je vlastita glava najvaznija. Sretno!


Katka ne bismo radili dugu pauzu, pričekati da se tijelo očisti od hormona pa na ljeto opet pokušati. I stvarno to jeste pokušaj i ne ulazimo u to sa nikakvom garancijom. Volje,želje i materijala imamo, molimo se da financijski izdržimo i naravno da se uspijemo uskladiti s poslom jer kako je Antonia Mia napisala kod privatnika ipak treba oprezno. Slažem se i sa Carrot, sebi trebamo biti najvažnije i poslodavci bi trebali imati razumijevanja. Treba to posložiti i ipak misliti i na posao a sebe staviti na prvo mjesto kad god možemo.

----------


## Kalina2207

Pozdrav svima. Upravo sam se registrovala, nakon dugo vremena koliko sam vas citala. Vec sam pisala na temi o ivf, ali sam.shvatila da je ovdje bolje ponoviti moje iskustvo. Imam 30 godina, endonetriozu, puno.operacija koje su mi snizile uzasno amh. Imam iza sebe tri neuspjela ivf-a, jednu spontanu trudnocu koja je zavrsena pobacajem. Trenutno sam u 4-tom ivf postupku. Juce su mi vracena 3 embriona, ali sam uvece imala stresnu situaciju pa me strah da ce se to.odraziti na uspjeh. Vec sam pesimista I osjecam se lose kao I u svakom postupku, pa me strah da mi to ne dozvoljava trudnocu. U svakom postupku simptomi su bili nula bodova, a u kratkotrajnoj trudnoci bolne grudi I menstrualni grcevi u materici. Inace grudi su mi uvijek bile pokazatelj, I od tog simptoma sam prestravljena.

----------


## Carrot

> ajde super neka samo raste a tek sad dolaze brige i miljon pitanja od probadanja pa kad ih nebude ,zake ih nema...sve do poroda...ali zato neka budu tebi slatke brige i bezbrižnu trudnocu ti od srca zelim[emoji813]


Hvala ti! Da da, iza testa ide beta, iza bete druga beta, iza druge beta pregled pa srceko pa cekaj da prodje 3mj...joj joj...ali dobro...mirna sam i spokojna...doma uzivam nakon dugo vremena rada! Uzivam biti obicna zena  :Wink:

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav svima. Upravo sam se registrovala, nakon dugo vremena koliko sam vas citala. Vec sam pisala na temi o ivf, ali sam.shvatila da je ovdje bolje ponoviti moje iskustvo. Imam 30 godina, endonetriozu, puno.operacija koje su mi snizile uzasno amh. Imam iza sebe tri neuspjela ivf-a, jednu spontanu trudnocu koja je zavrsena pobacajem. Trenutno sam u 4-tom ivf postupku. Juce su mi vracena 3 embriona, ali sam uvece imala stresnu situaciju pa me strah da ce se to.odraziti na uspjeh. Vec sam pesimista I osjecam se lose kao I u svakom postupku, pa me strah da mi to ne dozvoljava trudnocu. U svakom postupku simptomi su bili nula bodova, a u kratkotrajnoj trudnoci bolne grudi I menstrualni grcevi u materici. Inace grudi su mi uvijek bile pokazatelj, I od tog simptoma sam prestravljena.


Kalina dobro nam dosla i zelim ti sto prije pozitvnu betu.  Tvoji embrioni su na sigurnom i tako moras misliti a simptomi znaju varati. Jesu ti vratili blastice ili trodnevne?

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozdrav svima. Upravo sam se registrovala, nakon dugo vremena koliko sam vas citala. Vec sam pisala na temi o ivf, ali sam.shvatila da je ovdje bolje ponoviti moje iskustvo. Imam 30 godina, endonetriozu, puno.operacija koje su mi snizile uzasno amh. Imam iza sebe tri neuspjela ivf-a, jednu spontanu trudnocu koja je zavrsena pobacajem. Trenutno sam u 4-tom ivf postupku. Juce su mi vracena 3 embriona, ali sam uvece imala stresnu situaciju pa me strah da ce se to.odraziti na uspjeh. Vec sam pesimista I osjecam se lose kao I u svakom postupku, pa me strah da mi to ne dozvoljava trudnocu. U svakom postupku simptomi su bili nula bodova, a u kratkotrajnoj trudnoci bolne grudi I menstrualni grcevi u materici. Inace grudi su mi uvijek bile pokazatelj, I od tog simptoma sam prestravljena.


Kalina želim ti samo zaželjeti dobrodošlicu. Nemam iskustava sa endometriozom, želim ti sve najbolje. Ja sam upravo prošla kroz jedan postupak (u inozemstvu) sa negativnim ishodom. I zaključujem da je  smirenost možda najbitnija. Zato koliko god teško bilo, treba ostati smiren i odmah preslagivati stvari u glavi na pozitivno. Radi onako kako se ti osiječaš da je za tebe najbolje, ne opravdavaj se nikome. Ti si sebi najbitnija. Svoj cilj shvati kao zadatak. Sigurna sam da ga možeš ostvariti. I zato glavu gore, osmijeh na lice i makni od sebe sve negativno.  Od srca ti želim uspijeh.

----------


## iva777

Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

Iva777 čestitke.  Neka je sretno..
Sutra se priključujem isčekivanju,ujutro imam transfer trodnevnih embrija

----------


## Kalina2207

> Kalina želim ti samo zaželjeti dobrodošlicu. Nemam iskustava sa endometriozom, želim ti sve najbolje. Ja sam upravo prošla kroz jedan postupak (u inozemstvu) sa negativnim ishodom. I zaključujem da je  smirenost možda najbitnija. Zato koliko god teško bilo, treba ostati smiren i odmah preslagivati stvari u glavi na pozitivno. Radi onako kako se ti osiječaš da je za tebe najbolje, ne opravdavaj se nikome. Ti si sebi najbitnija. Svoj cilj shvati kao zadatak. Sigurna sam da ga možeš ostvariti. I zato glavu gore, osmijeh na lice i makni od sebe sve negativno.  Od srca ti želim uspijeh.


Hvala puno na lijepim rijecima. Evo danas se polako vracem na posao. Valjda mi to skrene misli. Imala sam nekih blagih probadanja sa lijeve strane materice u toku noci, ali je to vjerovatno moja psiha, jer je previse rano za simptome. Grudi moje minijaturne, ali I dalje sa njima nista. Hvala vam puno sto ste tu, lakse podnosim ovu neizvjesnost. Nadam se da ce nam se svima osmjehnuti sreca,  :Smile:

----------


## Kalina2207

> Kalina dobro nam dosla i zelim ti sto prije pozitvnu betu.  Tvoji embrioni su na sigurnom i tako moras misliti a simptomi znaju varati. Jesu ti vratili blastice ili trodnevne?


Posto mi je prethodni ivf bio iz sponatanog segemntiranog postupka I to proslog mjeseca, vracena su mi dva embriona dva dana nakon punkcije, bili su kako kazu savrseni, ali nije bilo nista. Ovoga puta su mi vracena tri embriona I to tri dana od punkcije. Htjeli su vidjet je li problem u embrionima, ali kazu da nije u njima nego u mojoj materici ili glavi  :Smile:  Hvala vam puno svima, pruzate mi nadu veliku.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777 draga, cestitke od srca i neka dalje i do kraja nastavlja se bez stresa i da bude sve u najboljem redu!!!!!!! Tebe posebno pratim i bas mi je drago zbog tebe!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

*Iva777* bravo  :Very Happy: ! Čestitam ti od srca! Jupi, super beta!

----------


## KitKat82

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777, čestitam!!! Bravo! :Very Happy:

----------


## Gita 10

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777 super vijest!

----------


## Rominka

iva777, ovo je predodbro  :Very Happy:  nema ljepšeg iznenađenja! Simptomi su da simptoma nema stoga uživaj draga  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Ajme super,super!Od srca mi je drago :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno dalje..

----------


## Carrot

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


bravooo, samo pozitivno, vidis srece!

----------


## Kalina2207

Cure ja vam odgovaram ali vidim da vam nista od mojih komentara ne ostaje. Nisam iskusna sa ovim, mora da nesto ne radim kako.valja. Meni su u ponedeljak vracena tri embiona, cetvrti dan racunajuci punkciju. Htjeli.su da vide da li je.problem u njima, s obzirom ds sam imala ivf postupak proslog mjeseca koji nije uspio. I evo danas sam vec snuzdena jer sam danas osjetila tezinu u  jajnicima koja mi uvijek najavljuje menstruaciju, kao I bol u dnu ledja. Znam da je rano, ali me.strah...

----------


## Gita 10

> Cure ja vam odgovaram ali vidim da vam nista od mojih komentara ne ostaje. Nisam iskusna sa ovim, mora da nesto ne radim kako.valja. Meni su u ponedeljak vracena tri embiona, cetvrti dan racunajuci punkciju. Htjeli.su da vide da li je.problem u njima, s obzirom ds sam imala ivf postupak proslog mjeseca koji nije uspio. I evo danas sam vec snuzdena jer sam danas osjetila tezinu u  jajnicima koja mi uvijek najavljuje menstruaciju, kao I bol u dnu ledja. Znam da je rano, ali me.strah...


Kalina, možda je to dobar znak. Teško je razlikovati simpotome T i simptome M. Mislim nisam stručnjak, ali nekako sam to zaključila iz postova forumašica na ovoj str. Zato lijepo pozitivno, izbjegavaj stres i misli na sebe. :Heart:

----------


## Carrot

> Cure ja vam odgovaram ali vidim da vam nista od mojih komentara ne ostaje. Nisam iskusna sa ovim, mora da nesto ne radim kako.valja. Meni su u ponedeljak vracena tri embiona, cetvrti dan racunajuci punkciju. Htjeli.su da vide da li je.problem u njima, s obzirom ds sam imala ivf postupak proslog mjeseca koji nije uspio. I evo danas sam vec snuzdena jer sam danas osjetila tezinu u  jajnicima koja mi uvijek najavljuje menstruaciju, kao I bol u dnu ledja. Znam da je rano, ali me.strah...


STOP strahovima! Sve su simotomi i nista su simptomi. Zato smireno cekaj rezultate.

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje evo meni vraćen jedan 8 stanični i rana morula...sad čekanje bete 12 dana

----------


## kaji

> Drage moje evo meni vraćen jedan 8 stanični i rana morula...sad čekanje bete 12 dana


Iva cestitam na pozitivnoj beti 

Hope sretno

----------


## iva777

Cure hvala vam.[emoji173]
Jos uvije ne vjerujemjednostavno nisam svjesna! 
Danas beta 488  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KitKat82

> Cure hvala vam.[emoji173]
> Jos uvije ne vjerujemjednostavno nisam svjesna! 
> Danas beta 488 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Čestiam, Iva! Samo neka raste :Yes:  :Klap:

----------


## ljube555

> Cure hvala vam.[emoji173]
> Jos uvije ne vjerujemjednostavno nisam svjesna! 
> Danas beta 488 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Cestitke od srca[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Carrot

> Drage moje evo meni vraćen jedan 8 stanični i rana morula...sad čekanje bete 12 dana


Samo laganini i bez stresa brige i panike! Ne zamaraj se s ovim ili onim simptomima! Sretno u iscekvanju!

----------


## Gita 10

> Cure hvala vam.[emoji173]
> Jos uvije ne vjerujemjednostavno nisam svjesna! 
> Danas beta 488 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Drage moje evo meni vraćen jedan 8 stanični i rana morula...sad čekanje bete 12 dana


Hope1234 neka bude sa srećom.  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Cure ja sam u totalnom soku!!! moja beta 182 !!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk





> Cure hvala vam.[emoji173]
> Jos uvije ne vjerujemjednostavno nisam svjesna! 
> Danas beta 488 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


Draga Iva,
odlično duplanje, čestitke od srca...ti si ono imala bolove zbog HS? Nemoj se prepasti ako se sad pojačaju jer će to biti normalno zbog rasta hcg-a. Mene je boljelo skoro do kraja trudnoće i sve je bilo u redu. U svakom slučaju, čestitke do neba trudnice!

----------


## iva777

> Draga Iva,
> odlično duplanje, čestitke od srca...ti si ono imala bolove zbog HS? Nemoj se prepasti ako se sad pojačaju jer će to biti normalno zbog rasta hcg-a. Mene je boljelo skoro do kraja trudnoće i sve je bilo u redu. U svakom slučaju, čestitke do neba trudnice!


Hvala katka22.
Moja napuhnutost se  izgubila 2 dana prije bete , osim.pms -a koji me rasturao ali bas strasni grcevi tako da sam  otpisala postupak ali beta me totalno iznenadila.
Jedini simptomi koje sam.imala su bili pms  bolovi 4 i 5 dnt i sad kad malo pogledam unatrag pojacana slina u ustima .

Neznam da li je to posljedica stimulacije i hormona ali ten mi nikad nije bio gori , od potkoznih pristica do ljustenja i crvenila, uzasno sam bila razdrazljiva kad bi mi se netko obratio - skocila bi mu za vrat( ne pretjerujem nimalo)  :Smile:  pa nakon toga razdoblje nekontroliranog placa .

 vec sam se bila narucila za laparoskopiju i more drugih pretraga , nevjerojatno!

Jos sam na dan bete dok sam.se vozila prema labaratoriju imala sudar jer me u sred voznje tako presjeklo u trbuhu da sam se sva zgrcila i udarila auto ispred sobe .
Ma koma!
Nakon sto sam izvadila betu bolovi su se pojacali kao i probadanja i (.)(.) narasle ali.izdrzljivo je .
 u utorak ultrazvuk ! [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Srećica 1986

Bok cure/žene
Ja sam nova tu,jučer sam počela pikanje Gonalom pa citam vas i sva sam u laganom grču iako znam da to ne valja ali ovo mi je prvi IVF ...

----------


## Hope1234

Srećica 1986- uvijek je prvi najgori jer ne znaš apsolutno ništa osim onoga što pročitaš,a nismo svi jednaki i kod svakoga se nađe ponešto drugačije...
Samo hrabro naprijed nema te čeka biti strah.
Iva777 još jednom BRAVO i sretno do kraja

----------


## Carrot

> Bok cure/žene
> Ja sam nova tu,jučer sam počela pikanje Gonalom pa citam vas i sva sam u laganom grču iako znam da to ne valja ali ovo mi je prvi IVF ...


tu smo što god treba....
Znaj da nisi sama i budi bez straha, svej je to jedostavnije nego li se cini...

----------


## iva777

> Bok cure/žene
> Ja sam nova tu,jučer sam počela pikanje Gonalom pa citam vas i sva sam u laganom grču iako znam da to ne valja ali ovo mi je prvi IVF ...


Samo bez straha bit ce sve ok 
Tu smo ako bilo sto treba samo pitaj!
Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Srećica 1986

Hvala vam žene.
Pitala bih koji dan od prvog dana pikanja ste isle na aspiraciju? I koliko to boli?
Kod kojeg doktora/koja klinika ste?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Hvala vam žene.
> Pitala bih koji dan od prvog dana pikanja ste isle na aspiraciju? I koliko to boli?
> Kod kojeg doktora/koja klinika ste?


Dobro dosla.ja mislim da sam ja isla 11 ili 12 dan,mene nije bolilo jer sam imala jako puno js pa sam isla pod anasteziju,nakon toga me bolilo,bila na pocetku hipera,morala mirovat.ja sam bila u rijeci.sretno!

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam išla isto oko 12. dana. Imala 9 zrelih jajnih stanica, aspiracija je bila pod lokalnom. Nije jako boljelo, manje nego kad bih imala M. Imala hiper (jajnici kao naranče), ali preporuka nije bila mirovanje nego izbjegavanje aktivnosti (sex, sport, dizanje tereta) i da idem u šetnje. Nisam bila u Hr.

----------


## Hope1234

Prvi

----------


## Hope1234

Prvi puta sam isla 11 dan,drugi put 12 dan.. Oba puta uspavana...po 10-12 folikula...

----------


## vikky

Cure, samo da vas pozdravim i zahvalim svima na potpori koji sam ovdje imala  :Smile:  Sad sam u pauzi, čistim tijelom od hormona i osjećam se dobro.  Uistinu mi treba pauza. Vidim ima divnih vijesti ovdje - Iva čestitam, čestitke i Kati Split na dvojkama <3 

Gita, žao mi je, ali treba biti ustrajan, nema nam druge. 

Antonia Mia - divna vijest sto si spremna na još jedan pokušaj! Pratim i držim fige!

Katka - tebi posebno jedno veliko hvala što nas tako lijepo nekako sve pratiš i bodris na temi <3 Divna si i posebno ću naletavati da vidim novosti s tobom i od srca želim svu sreću i uspjeh! Još ćemo se čitati, šaljem veliki pozdrav svima  :Wink:

----------


## Carrot

> Hvala vam žene.
> Pitala bih koji dan od prvog dana pikanja ste isle na aspiraciju? I koliko to boli?
> Kod kojeg doktora/koja klinika ste?


Mislim da je meni bilo 13.dan od 1. bockanja.
Prag. PFC.
Nije bolilo nista jer je to kratka anestezija, niti ne skuzis da si zaspala.
Jednom me samo bolilo na živo ali to je sekundarno....ali to je bilo u prirodnom ciklusu. Čim si u stimulaciji ide ti vjerojatno ta kratka anestezija. Ako te budu pitali za izbor, uzmi anesteziju sto ces se patiti.
Transfer ti je kao obicni pregled...sretno!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Di ste cure?Nema nikoga..meni 13dnt jos uvijek nisam procurila iako imam jaki pms.test nisam radila,mozda ga sutra napravim ali uopce mi se neda radit jer me toliko trbuh boli da mislim da nista od toga.i postala sam glavna tema na poslu,svi znaju,babe jedne jedva cekaju da imaju o cemu pricat.

----------


## Hope1234

Zvjezdica* ne treba te brigat sta kazu babe oko tebe....imaš svoj cilj i samo se nasmiješi...ne trebaš s nikime s kim ne želiš podijeliti ništa.. Svaka čast što nisi piškila još,ja ne znam da li ću izdržat...meni dani prolaze kao godine...meni je dns 3dnt

----------


## KitKat82

> Di ste cure?Nema nikoga..meni 13dnt jos uvijek nisam procurila iako imam jaki pms.test nisam radila,mozda ga sutra napravim ali uopce mi se neda radit jer me toliko trbuh boli da mislim da nista od toga.i postala sam glavna tema na poslu,svi znaju,babe jedne jedva cekaju da imaju o cemu pricat.


Zvjezdica, pusti babe, nemaju pametnijeg posla ocito :Evil or Very Mad:  Cuvaj i pazi na sebe. Što se tiče pms-a, to uopće ne mora biti loš znak.  :fige:  :Heart: Sretno :fige:  :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica* ne treba te brigat sta kazu babe oko tebe....imaš svoj cilj i samo se nasmiješi...ne trebaš s nikime s kim ne želiš podijeliti ništa.. Svaka čast što nisi piškila još,ja ne znam da li ću izdržat...meni dani prolaze kao godine...meni je dns 3dnt


Ma sinoc dosli sa puta a danas mi se neda izlazit nigdje da odem kupit test jer sam ionako sve otpisala.joj znam kako ti je,ali zaokupi se snecim pa da manje razmisljas o tome.sretno

----------


## Carrot

> Ma sinoc dosli sa puta a danas mi se neda izlazit nigdje da odem kupit test jer sam ionako sve otpisala.joj znam kako ti je,ali zaokupi se snecim pa da manje razmisljas o tome.sretno


Pa zasto ne radis test??
Nemas sto cekati...i ne brini za simptome...slicni su simptomi pms i trudnoca....

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Pa zasto ne radis test??
> Nemas sto cekati...i ne brini za simptome...slicni su simptomi pms i trudnoca....


Sutra cu ga napravit.

----------


## iva777

> Di ste cure?Nema nikoga..meni 13dnt jos uvijek nisam procurila iako imam jaki pms.test nisam radila,mozda ga sutra napravim ali uopce mi se neda radit jer me toliko trbuh boli da mislim da nista od toga.i postala sam glavna tema na poslu,svi znaju,babe jedne jedva cekaju da imaju o cemu pricat.


Zvjezdica , pusti sve samo si ti bitna !  :Smile: ) 
Meni je jaki pms bio jedini simptom pozitivne bete ! Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala cure,javim sutra rezultat.

----------


## katka22

> Cure, samo da vas pozdravim i zahvalim svima na potpori koji sam ovdje imala  Sad sam u pauzi, čistim tijelom od hormona i osjećam se dobro.  Uistinu mi treba pauza. Vidim ima divnih vijesti ovdje - Iva čestitam, čestitke i Kati Split na dvojkama <3 
> 
> Gita, žao mi je, ali treba biti ustrajan, nema nam druge. 
> 
> Antonia Mia - divna vijest sto si spremna na još jedan pokušaj! Pratim i držim fige!
> 
> Katka - tebi posebno jedno veliko hvala što nas tako lijepo nekako sve pratiš i bodris na temi <3 Divna si i posebno ću naletavati da vidim novosti s tobom i od srca želim svu sreću i uspjeh! Još ćemo se čitati, šaljem veliki pozdrav svima


Hvala ti draga Vikky... sve smo tu s istim ciljem. Pogotovo nakon neuspjeha, imam jos vecu potrebu biti tu, crpiti nadu iz pozitivnih prica da ce na kraju uspjeti. Tebi zelim da se dobro odmoris i na jesen krenes po svoje malo cudo...




> Di ste cure?Nema nikoga..meni 13dnt jos uvijek nisam procurila iako imam jaki pms.test nisam radila,mozda ga sutra napravim ali uopce mi se neda radit jer me toliko trbuh boli da mislim da nista od toga.i postala sam glavna tema na poslu,svi znaju,babe jedne jedva cekaju da imaju o cemu pricat.


Draga Zvjezdice...misli na sebe. Tesko je funkcionirati u okolini koja te ne podrzava. Iskreno se nadam da ces im s trudnocom zaceliti usta svima...

----------


## Hope1234

Curke jel Vas znalo peckat kad piškite nakon 3-4dnt,uz crinone gel...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

[QUOTE=Hope1234;3036591]Curke jel Vas znalo peckat kad piškite nakon 3-4dnt,uz crinone gel...[/QUO

Ja ga koristim i nikad me nije peckalo.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Neznam sta je da mi nece poslat poruku,sad ce je nakraju duplat.prijavljujem negativni test,neznam da li ima smisla ic vadit betu jer mi je danas vec 14dnt,trebalo bi vec pokazat.

----------


## Carrot

> Neznam sta je da mi nece poslat poruku,sad ce je nakraju duplat.prijavljujem negativni test,neznam da li ima smisla ic vadit betu jer mi je danas vec 14dnt,trebalo bi vec pokazat.


Pf.....;(
Svakakvih slucajeva ima vezano za betu i testove, ali vjerojatno je to...
Ja sam vjecni optimista pa bi ja napravila i betu kao tracak nade...javi se i svom dr, naravno...
Zao mi je Zjezdice...glavu gore i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Pf.....;(
> Svakakvih slucajeva ima vezano za betu i testove, ali vjerojatno je to...
> Ja sam vjecni optimista pa bi ja napravila i betu kao tracak nade...javi se i svom dr, naravno...
> Zao mi je Zjezdice...glavu gore i hrabro naprijed!


Ma nastavit cu jos malo terapiju jer ja betu u ri vadim 26.3,mogu ic kod svog ginica da mi da uputnicu ali ionako morala bi mjenjat smjenu da idem vadit betu a nije mi bas zgodno.necu preskakat mjesec nego idem odmah po jos jedne smrzlice pa sta bude,nema predaje iako mi svaki postupak,svaki negativni test sve teze pada a tek sam bila dva puta.

----------


## katka22

> Curke jel Vas znalo peckat kad piškite nakon 3-4dnt,uz crinone gel...


Nisam ga sama koristila, ali čitala sam ovdje negdje da su se neke cure žalile da njegovo korištenje izaziva "suhoću" i poremećaj ph...možda je rješenje pojačati unos jogurta/kefira za vrijeme korištenja?




> Neznam sta je da mi nece poslat poruku,sad ce je nakraju duplat.prijavljujem negativni test,neznam da li ima smisla ic vadit betu jer mi je danas vec 14dnt,trebalo bi vec pokazat.


Zvjezdice, vjerojatno bi ti svaki doktor rekao da nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Isto tako, znamo većina nas da test 14.dnt teško može biti lažan, ali vjerojatno bi bilo dobro da ipak napraviš betu, da zatvoriš cijelu priču. Ipak, bilo je svakakvih situacija na forumu...Potpisujem Carrot, glavu gore... :grouphug:

----------


## Carrot

> Ma nastavit cu jos malo terapiju jer ja betu u ri vadim 26.3,mogu ic kod svog ginica da mi da uputnicu ali ionako morala bi mjenjat smjenu da idem vadit betu a nije mi bas zgodno.necu preskakat mjesec nego idem odmah po jos jedne smrzlice pa sta bude,nema predaje iako mi svaki postupak,svaki negativni test sve teze pada a tek sam bila dva puta.


Nemoj  cekati do 26.3. za betu?
Polako, opusti se za pocetak...
Porazgovaraj s dr koji te vodi pa zajedno odlucite...
Vjerujem da je tesko i da je osjecaj onako ocajan jer se mislis "do kaaad", ali doci ce, nema razloga da ne dodje! Pomalo i pozitivno.

----------


## Katesplit1

> Neznam sta je da mi nece poslat poruku,sad ce je nakraju duplat.prijavljujem negativni test,neznam da li ima smisla ic vadit betu jer mi je danas vec 14dnt,trebalo bi vec pokazat.


Meni je na 12 dan nakon transfera blastice bio test negativan,beta 244. Idi vadi privatno negdje.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Jel koja od vas radila neke dodate pretrage,tipa za stitnjacu,ona inzulinska rezistencija,meni je jednom ginekologica rekla da bi mogla to napravit kad nisam 3mj reagirala na klomifen,ali kako sam se poslije prebacila na humanu to nisam isla radit.koga bi sad mogla pitat uputnicu za to?

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure s negativnim betama, držite se... Imam osjećaj da svaka negativna beta i mene osobno pogodi. 
Zvjezdica* idi uradi betu, pa makar i privatno...

Htjela sam pitati cure koje su bile u Pragu, da li imate neki smještaj za preporučiti? Može i na pp, ako ne smijemo ovdje. Hvala

----------


## Munkica

Zvjezdice, ja sam prije početka klomifena radila sve krvne pretrage, uključujući i one za štitnjaču. Mislim da je većina ovdje to radila.
Nakon 3 ciklusa klomifena sam radila prohodnost jajovoda i histeroskopiju s biopsijom. Test za inzulinsku sam radila, koliko se sjećam, nakon još 2 ciklusa klomifena. Dobila sam glucophage za šećer i nakon cca 2 mjeseca smo išli na IVF. 
Promijenila sam prehranu i u trudnoći mi je šećer cijelo vrijeme ok. Nemam ti pojma koga pitaš za uputnicu.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdice, ja sam prije početka klomifena radila sve krvne pretrage, uključujući i one za štitnjaču. Mislim da je većina ovdje to radila.
> Nakon 3 ciklusa klomifena sam radila prohodnost jajovoda i histeroskopiju s biopsijom. Test za inzulinsku sam radila, koliko se sjećam, nakon još 2 ciklusa klomifena. Dobila sam glucophage za šećer i nakon cca 2 mjeseca smo išli na IVF. 
> Promijenila sam prehranu i u trudnoći mi je šećer cijelo vrijeme ok. Nemam ti pojma koga pitaš za uputnicu.


Hvala ti na odgovoru,ja sam radila samo hormone,ali htjela bi proc malo daljnje pretrage a ne da mi produ 2-3 postupka pa da se onda sjete slat me negdje.pitat cu svog ginek.ili doktoricu opce prakse,neko ce mi valjda dat uputnicu.

----------


## Munkica

Meni su svi nalazi bili ok pa smo probali prvo s klomifenom. Budući da to nije funkcioniralo, napravili smo test na IR. Osim što se ispostavilo da imam IR, vidjeli smo i da dolazi do oplodnje, ali su svi embriji koji su dobiveni IVF-om triploidni.
Sretno! I vadi betu  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Meni su svi nalazi bili ok pa smo probali prvo s klomifenom. Budući da to nije funkcioniralo, napravili smo test na IR. Osim što se ispostavilo da imam IR, vidjeli smo i da dolazi do oplodnje, ali su svi embriji koji su dobiveni IVF-om triploidni.
> Sretno! I vadi betu


Ocu,hvala ti.

----------


## Carrot

> Cure s negativnim betama, držite se... Imam osjećaj da svaka negativna beta i mene osobno pogodi. 
> Zvjezdica* idi uradi betu, pa makar i privatno...
> 
> Htjela sam pitati cure koje su bile u Pragu, da li imate neki smještaj za preporučiti? Može i na pp, ako ne smijemo ovdje. Hvala


mi bili u  hotelu Clarionu. 
U blizini klinike (1 stanica tram) i daju popust neki samo u mailu naznacis da te salju iz PFC. Rezervirati je bolje preko maila a ne preko bookinga jer su fleksibilni i mogu se pomaknuti datumi u zadnji tren sto je u nasim slucajevima bitno jer nikad ne znam lad ces i koliko biti...
Hotel je lijep, sobe prostrane, dorucak odlican!
Iskreno, uopce nije bitna blizina klinike jer ionako si najmanje u klinici...mozda 2 puta. Po tome, za one koji vole uzivati u cemteu grada preporucam da zapravo idu u neki hotel ili smjestaj u centru jer jednostavnije je ici 2x u kliniku s metroom po 20min neki svaki dan u centar grada metroom.
To je moje iskustvo i razmisljanje.

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure, evo prijavljujem danas transfer dvije lijepe blaste, sad iscekivanje  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Pozdrav cure, evo prijavljujem danas transfer dvije lijepe blaste, sad iscekivanje


Sretno :Heart:

----------


## KitKat82

> Pozdrav cure, evo prijavljujem danas transfer dvije lijepe blaste, sad iscekivanje


Sretno, nek se čvrsto ugnijezde :fige:  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Neznam sta je da mi nece poslat poruku,sad ce je nakraju duplat.prijavljujem negativni test,neznam da li ima smisla ic vadit betu jer mi je danas vec 14dnt,trebalo bi vec pokazat.


Zvjezdice žao mi je. U istoj smo kaši. Ali čini mi se da je ipak ovdje veći broj cura sa pozitivnim betama zadnja dva tri mjeseca, mi smo ostale u manjini....tako da se iskreno nadam da ćemo u idućem postupku ući u postotak pozitivnih beta  :Heart: Nadam se da si danas već bolje, ja sam bila već nakon par sati....

----------


## Gita 10

> Pozdrav cure, evo prijavljujem danas transfer dvije lijepe blaste, sad iscekivanje


Sretno draga...

----------


## kaji

> Pozdrav cure, evo prijavljujem danas transfer dvije lijepe blaste, sad iscekivanje


sretno mila  :Heart:

----------


## Carrot

> Zvjezdice žao mi je. U istoj smo kaši. Ali čini mi se da je ipak ovdje veći broj cura sa pozitivnim betama zadnja dva tri mjeseca, mi smo ostale u manjini....tako da se iskreno nadam da ćemo u idućem postupku ući u postotak pozitivnih beta [emoji813]Nadam se da si danas već bolje, ja sam bila već nakon par sati....


Navijamo za vas 2 slj.ciklus! [emoji738]
Naravno, i za sve ostale koji se spremaju! 
Neka bude baby boom!

----------


## Mala88

Hvala vam puno drage moje!  :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdice žao mi je. U istoj smo kaši. Ali čini mi se da je ipak ovdje veći broj cura sa pozitivnim betama zadnja dva tri mjeseca, mi smo ostale u manjini....tako da se iskreno nadam da ćemo u idućem postupku ući u postotak pozitivnih beta Nadam se da si danas već bolje, ja sam bila već nakon par sati....


A nadam se da ce iduci postupak onda bit nas :Heart: 
A neznam kako se osjecam,nisam bas najnaj,pocela sam radit i jos uvijek nisam procurila.

----------


## katka22

> A nadam se da ce iduci postupak onda bit nas
> A neznam kako se osjecam,nisam bas najnaj,pocela sam radit i jos uvijek nisam procurila.


A ipak nisi izvadila betu?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> A ipak nisi izvadila betu?


Ako ne dobijem do pon onda cu ic vadit,nemogu ovaj tjedan.mozda danas pisnem jos jedan test.

----------


## Hope1234

Kako ste betočekalice? Koji Vam je dan,kako se osjećate?

----------


## Mala88

> Kako ste betočekalice? Koji Vam je dan,kako se osjećate?


Meni je danas drugi dan, ako ne racunam dan transfera. Nikakvih simptoma nema za sada, ni ne osluskujem puno da se nebih izludjela  :Smile:  jedino dosta napuhan stomak i gasovi, (izvinite sto ovako objasnjavam  :Smile:  )puna dva dana sad neznam dali je to normalno?

----------


## Mala88

> Meni je danas drugi dan, ako ne racunam dan transfera. Nikakvih simptoma nema za sada, ni ne osluskujem puno da se nebih izludjela  jedino dosta napuhan stomak i gasovi, (izvinite sto ovako objasnjavam  )puna dva dana sad neznam dali je to normalno?


 a ti kako se osjecas? Koji ti je dan?

----------


## Hope1234

Meni je dns 7dnt... Ja sam prva 4 dana imala nenormalne žgaravice,zadnja dva dana nepodnosljive glavobolje...pritisak dns dolje,ali kad sam obavila wc bilo je lakse .osjetim jajnike nista strašno,ponekad nešto skaklje ispod pupka,štrecne... Sto se tice grudi nikad mi nisu velike osim pred M i u O me bole na dodir,jer imam po 2 ciste na svakoj...trbuh imam jos od prve trudnoce tako da nisam mjerodavna...u prvom postupku sam pod utrićima 8 dan prokrvarila...za sada se drzim...
I isto tako imam vjetrove

----------


## Hope1234

A prvih dana s obziroma na stimulaciju i na punkciju sasvim mi je normalno da se bude napuhan...

----------


## Isabel

*Hope,* ja sam imala gotovo sve kao i ti u ovom dobitnom FET-u. Bila sam i nekako spokojna u odnosu na prvi put i smirena...  Držim fige cure!! :grouphug:

----------


## katka22

> Ako ne dobijem do pon onda cu ic vadit,nemogu ovaj tjedan.mozda danas pisnem jos jedan test.


Jesi li nastavila sa utrogestanom? I koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Jesi li nastavila sa utrogestanom? I koji ti je danas dnt?


Da,da,nisam prekinula terapiju jos.danas mi 17dnt.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo i danasnji,drugi test negativan tako da je to to.neznam da li da uopce uzimam jos terapiju

----------


## Hope1234

Betu nisi uopce radila? Znam da do potvrde od bete traze koristenje terapije ,ja i kad sam prokrvarila nastavila sam do bete

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Betu nisi uopce radila? Znam da do potvrde od bete traze koristenje terapije ,ja i kad sam prokrvarila nastavila sam do bete


Nisam vadila..a i odgovara mi da mi malo kasni,da mi se ciklus malo pomakne jer mi muz dolazi kuci jednom mjesecno par dana i to bi mi bilo ok da je on ovdje kad treba jer ovako koristimo zamrznuto sjeme.iako kazu da je to isto ali mislim da je svjeze ipak svjeze.

----------


## Gita 10

> Navijamo za vas 2 slj.ciklus! [emoji738]
> Naravno, i za sve ostale koji se spremaju! 
> Neka bude baby boom!


 :Heart:

----------


## KitKat82

Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart:  ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama :grouphug:

----------


## Katesplit1

Cestitam KitKat!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala  ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama


Cestitam,bravo :grouphug:

----------


## Carrot

> Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala [emoji813][emoji813] ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama


Dva srculenca...woooow [emoji173][emoji173]

p.s. jesi i imala ET 24.2. kad i ja? Zar nije to onda 6+3 tjedan...
I htjela sam te pitati jesi li vidjela na 1.uzv da su 2 trudnoce ili tek sad?

----------


## Hope1234

Čestitam....

----------


## KitKat82

> Dva srculenca...woooow [emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> p.s. jesi i imala ET 24.2. kad i ja? Zar nije to onda 6+3 tjedan...
> I htjela sam te pitati jesi li vidjela na 1.uzv da su 2 trudnoce ili tek sad?


Racunaju 6+6 po zm a 6+3 po transferu ali pisu 6+6 na papir. Na 1.uzv prosli petak smo vidjeli 2 gv sa zv a onda je bilo 5+3 po transferu tj.  5+6

----------


## Rominka

KitKat, predivno ❤️ neka sad sve ide easy do kraja.

----------


## Carrot

> Racunaju 6+6 po zm a 6+3 po transferu ali pisu 6+6 na papir. Na 1.uzv prosli petak smo vidjeli 2 gv sa zv a onda je bilo 5+3 po transferu tj.  5+6


a daaa...i meni se racuna po zm....a vjerojatno je bila 3 dana nakon tvoje...malo sam zabrijala krivo...
Uglavnom...cuvaj svoja srculenca i sretno vam! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

----------


## KitKat82

> KitKat, predivno ❤️ neka sad sve ide easy do kraja.


Rominka, hvala ti! I tebi sretno dalje :Heart:

----------


## KitKat82

> a daaa...i meni se racuna po zm....a vjerojatno je bila 3 dana nakon tvoje...malo sam zabrijala krivo...
> Uglavnom...cuvaj svoja srculenca i sretno vam! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Carrot, hvala :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

> Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala  ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama


Cestitam!!!

----------


## Mala88

Cure, danas 4dnt meni se stomak i grudi potpuno ispuhali  :Sad:  vjeeovatno nista od ovog puta  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, hvala ti! I tebi sretno dalje


Hvala draga  :Smile:  malo me trta sad hvata, ali u globalu ja sam klasa optimist.

----------


## Carrot

> Cure, danas 4dnt meni se stomak i grudi potpuno ispuhali  vjeeovatno nista od ovog puta


Ne tako razmisljati!

----------


## Hope1234

Mislim da 4 dnt ne bi trebalo osjećati posebne simptome,osim posljedice punkcije..stvarno mislim da je rano za bilo kakvu nervozu

----------


## iva777

> Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala  ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama


Wow KitKat82 čestitam !!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva777

Mala88 4dnt je prerano , znam da ti je tesko, i da ti dani sporo prolaze , ja sam bila uzasno nervozna i negativna pa me beta iznenadila.
malo se još strpi, nemam sto drugo pametno reci .
Sretno!

----------


## KitKat82

> Wow KitKat82 čestitam !!


Hvala, Iva777 :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Eto i mene tu! Pridruzujem vam se!

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje hrabrice dns nakon živčanog sloma(otišla piškiti poslije ručka-obrisala sukrvicu s grudama crinone gela)-u isto vrijeme piškim u čašicu i idem raditi test za trudnoću 9dnt-trodnevne mrvice.iskoristim test,ne čekam ni punu minutu,bacam ga nazad u kutiju i odlazim do MM-a.Raspad sistema,plačem,vičem hoću mamu...MM me smiruje i pazite on meni govori ali to je normalno u mpo malo krvi.ja se raspadam,izbacujem kroz plač sve iz sebe.U tom momentu zove me moj sin da dodjem po njega kod bake.Ustajem,idem opet piškiti da vidim kakava je krv! Nema nista,uzimam test iz kutije i imam sta za vidjeti...dvije crtice...e tek onda sam imala sumanute izmjene raspoloženja i sama sebi sam govorila da sam IDIOT!!!!
a sada treba prezivjeti smireno do utorka i uvjeriti se s betom crno na bijelo da smo ovaj put uspjeli..

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Drage moje hrabrice dns nakon živčanog sloma(otišla piškiti poslije ručka-obrisala sukrvicu s grudama crinone gela)-u isto vrijeme piškim u čašicu i idem raditi test za trudnoću 9dnt-trodnevne mrvice.iskoristim test,ne čekam ni punu minutu,bacam ga nazad u kutiju i odlazim do MM-a.Raspad sistema,plačem,vičem hoću mamu...MM me smiruje i pazite on meni govori ali to je normalno u mpo malo krvi.ja se raspadam,izbacujem kroz plač sve iz sebe.U tom momentu zove me moj sin da dodjem po njega kod bake.Ustajem,idem opet piškiti da vidim kakava je krv! Nema nista,uzimam test iz kutije i imam sta za vidjeti...dvije crtice...e tek onda sam imala sumanute izmjene raspoloženja i sama sebi sam govorila da sam IDIOT!!!!
> a sada treba prezivjeti smireno do utorka i uvjeriti se s betom crno na bijelo da smo ovaj put uspjeli..


Super,cestitam.bit ce sve ok,samo smireno do utorka.bit ce to velika beta :Heart:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ja danas procurila,ali malo krvi,vise kao neki spoting cijeli dan,sad neznam da li da danas racunam kao prvi dan posto je bilo i krvi ili?

----------


## Hope1234

> Ja danas procurila,ali malo krvi,vise kao neki spoting cijeli dan,sad neznam da li da danas racunam kao prvi dan posto je bilo i krvi ili?


Ja sam uvijek računala kad je počela baš prava krv

----------


## Strašna

Ajme Hope mila! Koji scenarij! Drzum fige na najjace! ❤️

----------


## Mala88

Hvala vam puno drage moje, ma vi ste moja podrska! Strasna, jesili i ti imala transfer? Kada?

----------


## tonkica

Pozdrav cure, moze pomoc, nakon punkcije sam imala uzasne bolove u jajnicima, napuhnuta grozno, jucer imala transfer, doktoru rekla, on pogleda I kaze da mi je desni jajnik povecan na 9 cm, blagi hiper, mene rasturaju ledja I osjecam zarenje u jajnicima, imam temperaturu 37.5 jeli to sve normalno, nisam se nikad ovako osjecala?

----------


## Strašna

> Hvala vam puno drage moje, ma vi ste moja podrska! Strasna, jesili i ti imala transfer? Kada?


Da, da... jucer... u subotu... 2 blastice.

----------


## željkica

Tonkica jel mokris? Pij puno tekucine i prati koliko mokris!

----------


## tonkica

Zeljkice sve u redu s mokrenjem, idem redovno, jutros mi je lakse, zari ali manje boli, I imam 37.5, valjda ce sad ici na bolje.

----------


## iva777

Tonkica samo prati moliko mokris i ako ti bude gore odnosno ako osjetis da teze  dises javi se doktoru.
Pij dosta tekucine, pazi da se ne naprrzes, ofmaraj.
sve sam to prosla, znam da je jako neugodno.
Nadam se da bude sve ok 

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Drage cure, danas na 6+6 vidjela dva mala  ! Neponovljiv osjećaj kojeg želim brzo svima vama


Ona velika beta je nekako ukazivala na dvije mrve, iako nije pravilo...sretno dalje..




> Drage moje hrabrice dns nakon živčanog sloma(otišla piškiti poslije ručka-obrisala sukrvicu s grudama crinone gela)-u isto vrijeme piškim u čašicu i idem raditi test za trudnoću 9dnt-trodnevne mrvice.iskoristim test,ne čekam ni punu minutu,bacam ga nazad u kutiju i odlazim do MM-a.Raspad sistema,plačem,vičem hoću mamu...MM me smiruje i pazite on meni govori ali to je normalno u mpo malo krvi.ja se raspadam,izbacujem kroz plač sve iz sebe.U tom momentu zove me moj sin da dodjem po njega kod bake.Ustajem,idem opet piškiti da vidim kakava je krv! Nema nista,uzimam test iz kutije i imam sta za vidjeti...dvije crtice...e tek onda sam imala sumanute izmjene raspoloženja i sama sebi sam govorila da sam IDIOT!!!!
> a sada treba prezivjeti smireno do utorka i uvjeriti se s betom crno na bijelo da smo ovaj put uspjeli..


Eto vidiš...bravo,bravo...




> Ja danas procurila,ali malo krvi,vise kao neki spoting cijeli dan,sad neznam da li da danas racunam kao prvi dan posto je bilo i krvi ili?


I dalje nisi radila betu? Za potvrdu? Inače su meni rekli da krvarenje računam kad krene baš pravo, iako mi je nakon prošlog neuspješnog postupka recimo bilo čak oskudnije nego ciklusi inače i točno na očekivani dan menzisa...




> Pozdrav cure, moze pomoc, nakon punkcije sam imala uzasne bolove u jajnicima, napuhnuta grozno, jucer imala transfer, doktoru rekla, on pogleda I kaze da mi je desni jajnik povecan na 9 cm, blagi hiper, mene rasturaju ledja I osjecam zarenje u jajnicima, imam temperaturu 37.5 jeli to sve normalno, nisam se nikad ovako osjecala?


Kao što su cure rekle, pij dosta tekućine (čak preporučaju izotonične napitke) i pokušaj mirovati. Prošla sam to dva puta i znam kako bol može biti neugodna, trajat će neko vrijeme. U slučaju trudnoće moguće je da se i pojača pa se nemoj prestrašiti...sretno dalje!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ma procurila jucer bas jako i danas mi isto.idemo za dva tj po jos 3 smrznute js,nadamo se najboljem..javljam vam se..sretno svima.ovaj tj mislim malo napravit krvnu sliku i pitat svoju dr.opce prakse za inz.rezis.posto mi moj ginekolog rekao da mi moze dat uputnicu samo ako ima neki nalaz od specijaliste,mislim doslovno ih moras molit za neke stvari,neznam kakav je to problem

----------


## katka22

> Ma procurila jucer bas jako i danas mi isto.idemo za dva tj po jos 3 smrznute js,nadamo se najboljem..javljam vam se..sretno svima.ovaj tj mislim malo napravit krvnu sliku i pitat svoju dr.opce prakse za inz.rezis.posto mi moj ginekolog rekao da mi moze dat uputnicu samo ako ima neki nalaz od specijaliste,mislim doslovno ih moras molit za neke stvari,neznam kakav je to problem


Slažem se, ponekad moraš sama inzistirati da bi napravila neke pretrage koje nisu standardne. A zašto sumnjaš na IR? Imaš neke simptome ili? Kakve su vam uopće dijagnoze, ne vidim u potpisu... oprosti ako sam nešto propustila, teško je sve zapamtiti... 
Ponekad se teško pomiriti s porazom, pa se hvatamo za svašta. Znam sebe, nekad sam znala biti skoro razočarana s nekim nalazima jer tako mi je bilo teže pripisati krivicu za neuspjeh... ponekad jednostavno ne uspije bez obzira na savršene preduvjete. Kad bi se otkrilo zašto se implantacija u idealnim uvjetima ne dešava svi bi naši problemi bili riješeni, ali to je jedino što se vjerojatno nikad neće desiti...

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure na savjetima, uf danas sam super kako mi je bilo, znaci koliko sam vas shvatila, sad kad sam to imala tribalo bi mi se vratiti ako je ostvarena trudnoca, znaci ako to ne osjetim opet nista od pozitivne bete?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Slažem se, ponekad moraš sama inzistirati da bi napravila neke pretrage koje nisu standardne. A zašto sumnjaš na IR? Imaš neke simptome ili? Kakve su vam uopće dijagnoze, ne vidim u potpisu... oprosti ako sam nešto propustila, teško je sve zapamtiti... 
> Ponekad se teško pomiriti s porazom, pa se hvatamo za svašta. Znam sebe, nekad sam znala biti skoro razočarana s nekim nalazima jer tako mi je bilo teže pripisati krivicu za neuspjeh... ponekad jednostavno ne uspije bez obzira na savršene preduvjete. Kad bi se otkrilo zašto se implantacija u idealnim uvjetima ne dešava svi bi naši problemi bili riješeni, ali to je jedino što se vjerojatno nikad neće desiti...


Ma ja sam dosta kila dobila u zadnje vrijeme,nisam debela ali sam popunjena hahaha.kolesterol mi je bio povisen,moja privatna ginekologica kod koje sam bila i kod koje sam pocela sa klomifenom,bezuspjesno,ona mi je bila preporucila da idem to napravit i svaki put kad bi bila dosla kod nje me pitala pazis na kilazu,nemoj se podebljat.nakon nje sam krenula na humanu i nisam to napravila i sad bi htjela.inace moj problem su polic.jajnici i nemam ovulacije,ali prosle godine kad sam bila kod nje je bilo sve ok i odjednom se meni sve to poremetilo,izostala mi menst i zato sumnjam da mi mozda sve to zbog kilaze i da smrsavim da bi mi se sve vratilo u normalu ali nemogu,tesko mi je.ne sumnjam da imam ali znam da to moze bit problem zato bi htjela ic provjerit.
Sory ja se raspisala..

----------


## KitKat82

> Hvala cure na savjetima, uf danas sam super kako mi je bilo, znaci koliko sam vas shvatila, sad kad sam to imala tribalo bi mi se vratiti ako je ostvarena trudnoca, znaci ako to ne osjetim opet nista od pozitivne bete?


Tonkica, ne mora značiti. Evo moj primjer iz ovog dobitnog ciklusa. Ulovio me hiper nakon punkcije odmah drugi dan (imali 10js) i trajao par dana nakon transfera koji je bio 5.dan. Do bete sam se skroz ispuhala i vec otpisala postupak jer sam se isto vodila time da će se hiper pojacavati sa rastom bete. 12dnt iznenađenje, beta 690 a četiri dana poslije 3930, a ja i dalje bez hipera osim kaj su me jajnici žigali. Tako da je sve moguće, nemoj gubiti nadu. Sretno :Wink:  :fige:

----------


## katka22

> Ma ja sam dosta kila dobila u zadnje vrijeme,nisam debela ali sam popunjena hahaha.kolesterol mi je bio povisen,moja privatna ginekologica kod koje sam bila i kod koje sam pocela sa klomifenom,bezuspjesno,ona mi je bila preporucila da idem to napravit i svaki put kad bi bila dosla kod nje me pitala pazis na kilazu,nemoj se podebljat.nakon nje sam krenula na humanu i nisam to napravila i sad bi htjela.inace moj problem su polic.jajnici i nemam ovulacije,ali prosle godine kad sam bila kod nje je bilo sve ok i odjednom se meni sve to poremetilo,izostala mi menst i zato sumnjam da mi mozda sve to zbog kilaze i da smrsavim da bi mi se sve vratilo u normalu ali nemogu,tesko mi je.ne sumnjam da imam ali znam da to moze bit problem zato bi htjela ic provjerit.
> Sory ja se raspisala..


A čuj, kile naravno ničemu ne doprinose. Ako si svjesna da imaš viška kila i to ti smeta vjerojatno bi bilo najbolje da ih se pokušaš riješiti. Prvi korak rješavanja problema je osvještavanje same sebe da ga uopće imaš. Krvne pretrage stanja organizma pa tako i šećera uopće neće štetiti, dapače. Evo, ja sam u sklopu nekih redovnih pregleda prije neki dan napravila sistematski pregled (uzv dojki, abdomena, proširene krvne pretrage uz jetrene probe) i možeš mislit kako sam se šokirala kad sam digla nalaz koji ukazuje na potencijalni problem s jetrom, odnosno, sve jetrene probe su duplo veće nego što bi trebalo biti, a od zadnje stimulacije prošlo je više od 3 mjeseca... Želim samo reći, mi u našim postupcima unosimo komplicirane lijekove u svog organizam, neki potiču debljanje, neki i različite druge probleme, svakako se trebamo često kontrolirati pogotovo ako sumnjamo na nešto. Dakle, ako jedeš kao i inače, a debljaš se, tome osim šećera može biti uzrok i poremećaj funkcije štitnjače (dokazivo putem jednostavne pretrage krvi ili uzv). Provjeri se pa ćeš biti mirna. I možda čak malo odmori do sljedećeg pokušaja, bar jedan ciklus... psihički mir je jednako važan za potencijalni uspjeh. Svu sreću ti želim

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Katka  :Smile: 
Sretno cure svima

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Hvala Katka22 i mislila sam napravit pauzu,jos cu probat ovaj mjesec i onda do drugog stimuliranog cu napravit pauzu,treba mi,psihicki sam nigdje i umjesto da sam mirna ja sam sve nemirnija.sretno i tebi..

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje evo dns vadila betu nažalost 13.64! Ovoga puta mrve se jesu primile ali se nisu izborile... Nisam tuzna,ali imam 101 na pameti.sutra je novi dan

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Drage moje evo dns vadila betu nažalost 13.64! Ovoga puta mrve se jesu primile ali se nisu izborile... Nisam tuzna,ali imam 101 na pameti.sutra je novi dan


Ajme bas mi je zao...glavu gore i naprijed u nove pobjede.imas smrzlica ili?

----------


## Mala88

Hope draga zao mi je. I sama sam prosla to prosli mjesec i sada se bojim istog ishoda. Koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## Hope1234

Nemam ni iz prvog ni drugog postupka! U svakom postupku samo po 2 oplođene i njih vraćamo.sad se barem nesto najavilo.doktor kaze da ponovim betu...pa eto cisto radi mira u kuci...sad cekanje 2-3 mj da mogu opet u postupak

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope draga zao mi je. I sama sam prosla to prosli mjesec i sada se bojim istog ishoda. Koji ti je danas dan?


11 dan trodnevnih embrija

----------


## Gita 10

> Drage moje evo dns vadila betu nažalost 13.64! Ovoga puta mrve se jesu primile ali se nisu izborile... Nisam tuzna,ali imam 101 na pameti.sutra je novi dan


Hope1234 žao mi je. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

> Hope1234 žao mi je. Drži se


Joj Hope mila... ❤️ drzi se! Znam da je tesko...

----------


## Carrot

> Nemam ni iz prvog ni drugog postupka! U svakom postupku samo po 2 oplođene i njih vraćamo.sad se barem nesto najavilo.doktor kaze da ponovim betu...pa eto cisto radi mira u kuci...sad cekanje 2-3 mj da mogu opet u postupak


polako i strpljivo...bit ce!

----------


## Sova555

Bokic svima i oprostite kaj ovak upadam. Nisam jos na ovoj temi,ali vas tu i tamo pratim. Ja sam par godina pila siofor za inzulinsku rezistenciju,sada trenutno vise ne pijem jer su mi nalazi ok. Meni je bila ginekologica dala uputnicu za vadit hormon inzulin jer sam imala simptome menopauze (malo cudno onda za mene sa nekih 23g) koji mi je bio povisen i onda sam jos radila 5-satni ogtt test sa mjerenjem secera i inzulina. Ali ako se vodis kod nekog endokrinologa vec zamoli ga da ti preporuci da vadis inzulin da vidis. Kod mene se ustanovilo da kad sam pod vecim stresom mi je nalaz povisen,a inace bude ok. Svima puno srece od srca.

----------


## Hope1234

> polako i strpljivo...bit ce!


Naravno da ce biti... Treba se posloziti u glavi,ne gubiti volju i snagu...

----------


## Hope1234

Sto da Vam ja sad kazem? Dakle beta u ponedjeljak 13.64,dns nakon dva dana moja beta se uduplala! 30.68
Ja cijelo vrijeme krvarim,ali ne da mi curi nego tokom brisanja.predlozeno je mirovanje i ponavljanje bete u utorak.
Ne znam zar kod biokemijske trudnoće ne bi beta trebala padati?
Odlucila sam da ne cekam utorak,idem u petak pa kako bude!

----------


## Sova555

> Sto da Vam ja sad kazem? Dakle beta u ponedjeljak 13.64,dns nakon dva dana moja beta se uduplala! 30.68
> Ja cijelo vrijeme krvarim,ali ne da mi curi nego tokom brisanja.predlozeno je mirovanje i ponavljanje bete u utorak.
> Ne znam zar kod biokemijske trudnoće ne bi beta trebala padati?
> Odlucila sam da ne cekam utorak,idem u petak pa kako bude!


Ili opada ili se ne dupla dovoljno,npr moja zadnja je bila 17 pa druga 24 i treca manja od 5. Drzim fige da u petak bude jos puno veca.

----------


## Carrot

> Sto da Vam ja sad kazem? Dakle beta u ponedjeljak 13.64,dns nakon dva dana moja beta se uduplala! 30.68
> Ja cijelo vrijeme krvarim,ali ne da mi curi nego tokom brisanja.predlozeno je mirovanje i ponavljanje bete u utorak.
> Ne znam zar kod biokemijske trudnoće ne bi beta trebala padati?
> Odlucila sam da ne cekam utorak,idem u petak pa kako bude!


OMG treba ostat normalan od svih sokova...sad je-sad nije...
Ma da...nemoj cekati...ponovi cim prije....
SRETNO!

----------


## katka22

> Sto da Vam ja sad kazem? Dakle beta u ponedjeljak 13.64,dns nakon dva dana moja beta se uduplala! 30.68
> Ja cijelo vrijeme krvarim,ali ne da mi curi nego tokom brisanja.predlozeno je mirovanje i ponavljanje bete u utorak.
> Ne znam zar kod biokemijske trudnoće ne bi beta trebala padati?
> Odlucila sam da ne cekam utorak,idem u petak pa kako bude!


A koji ti je dnt danas?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Mislim da bas zbog ovakvih scenarija u rijeci prakticiraju vadenje bete tek 21dnt i mislim da to nije lose samo nama je tesko tako dugo cekat.Hope1234,neznam sta ti rec nego sretno,odi petak vidjet da ne strepis do utorka.

----------


## KokiMaja

Evo i ja danima čitam forume i analiziram. Napravila sam test danas 8 dnt  (13dno), i nije pokazao ni tragove druge crtice. Samoj sam sebi rekla da me takav rezultat nebi pogodio jer je pre rano,  ali izgleda da ne poznajem sebe dovoljno.   :Sad:  Čekam i dalje

----------


## Hope1234

> A koji ti je dnt danas?


13dnt

----------


## Hope1234

> Mislim da bas zbog ovakvih scenarija u rijeci prakticiraju vadenje bete tek 21dnt i mislim da to nije lose samo nama je tesko tako dugo cekat.Hope1234,neznam sta ti rec nego sretno,odi petak vidjet da ne strepis do utorka.


Vjerujem da je tako.pogotovo radi biokemijskih i tih ranih krvarenja...

----------


## SofiA1

Cao devojke,evo ja sam 4dana citala celu ovu temu,i radovala se i rastuzivala..radila sam transfer 24og i sad cekam..inace sam iz Novog Sada,iza sebe imam jednu vantelesnu i to uspesnu hvala Bogu,sad sam isla po eskime,vratili su mi 3(tako je bilo i prvi put)a 4nisu prezivela odmrzavanje,imam jos 7zamrznutih.Inace su trodnevni u pitanju,nismo isli na blaste,i prvi put se to pokazalo kao ok,imam devojcicu koja svaki dan trazi sestru i zbog nje najvise strepim od ishoda.Radila sam haching prvi put,a i sad,ali sad je obavezan.Sad stavljaju i embri glu.I dobija se infuzija lipofundina.To je novo.Inace privatno idemo,nisam htela drzavno jer dugo traje doci na red,a i ne zamrzavaju kod nas ,sto mi je bvz totalno.Nego moras svaki put ponovo.Eto to je to...betu cu raditi 2ili3aprila.Test necu,alergicna sam na njih

----------


## katka22

> 13dnt


Nisam najveći stručnjak, no nisam ni pobornik lažnih nada, ali čini mi se da je beta 30,68 preniska za 13.dnt. To je beta koju jedva i većina testova očita. Iako, znamo da je bilo svakakvih slučajeva...u svakom slučaju vjerojatno je bolje da zbog svog psihičkog mira ponoviš sutra.

----------


## Hope1234

> Nisam najveći stručnjak, no nisam ni pobornik lažnih nada, ali čini mi se da je beta 30,68 preniska za 13.dnt. To je beta koju jedva i većina testova očita. Iako, znamo da je bilo svakakvih slučajeva...u svakom slučaju vjerojatno je bolje da zbog svog psihičkog mira ponoviš sutra.


Vjeruj mi nisam ni ja,niti si dajem nade...Nego taman se pomiris u glavi,oni te posalju opet vaditi krv.drze se za slamku jer beta eto raste... Naravno da je mala za 13 dnt.ali eto sutis i radis kako ti kazu.

----------


## Katesplit1

Od jucer mislim da li da pisem ili ne
Hope1234, meni je klinika trazila betu na 12 dan nakon transfera blastociste te su mi rekli da ako je manja od 100 da uzmem 3 injekcije Pregnyl 1500 IU ( ovitrelle) kao implatation support.

----------


## Hope1234

Meni se dok nije ni javio na telefon kad sam zvala za drugu betu.samo je rekao da u utorak ponovim- porucio mi preko med sestre.iz to sto sam rekla da krvarim i dal jel ima stvarno smisla dobila sam odg da pijem terapiju. Tako da hvala što si to napisala,sutra cu vaditi betu ako opey bude nekih poz skokova ivi cu u Petrovu

----------


## katka22

> Meni se dok nije ni javio na telefon kad sam zvala za drugu betu.samo je rekao da u utorak ponovim- porucio mi preko med sestre.iz to sto sam rekla da krvarim i dal jel ima stvarno smisla dobila sam odg da pijem terapiju. Tako da hvala što si to napisala,sutra cu vaditi betu ako opey bude nekih poz skokova ivi cu u Petrovu


Pijes utrogestane? Zar nije preporuku stavljati ih vaginalno pogotovo nakon transfera?

----------


## katka22

> Sto da Vam ja sad kazem? Dakle beta u ponedjeljak 13.64,dns nakon dva dana moja beta se uduplala! 30.68
> Ja cijelo vrijeme krvarim,ali ne da mi curi nego tokom brisanja.predlozeno je mirovanje i ponavljanje bete u utorak.
> Ne znam zar kod biokemijske trudnoće ne bi beta trebala padati?
> Odlucila sam da ne cekam utorak,idem u petak pa kako bude!


Jos sam nesto zaboravila pitati...koju si vrstu postupka imala? IVF? To sto kazes, kod biokemijske beta pada, odnosno ne raste pravilno... puno toga ce ovisiti o sutrasnjem nalazu, sve ce ti biti jasnije isti tren cim ga dignes. Teoretski, trebala bi biti minimalno 60 (15.dnt. ce biti jel tako) Ne znam, meni i dalje djeluje prenisko...

----------


## Hope1234

Meni isto tako djeluje jako nisko,samo znam da zene kad drugi puta vec vade bude beta u padanju ili nepravilnom duplanju.kad je u pitanju biokemijska...ali naravno sve smo mi drugacije.Ja sam imala Icsi...vracala 2 embrija treći dan.osmostanični i ranu morulu.S obzirom da bi s M ili krvarenjem izaslo van,tijelo bi se ocistilo.a ja od 9dnt curim.i na 11 dan sam vec imala M i jucer.ali evo sutra mozda bude vec pomaka.
Ne stavljam vaginalno radi krvarenja.pijem duphastone i imala sam crinone gel ali ga ne stavljam.u prvom postupku imala sam utrogestane i kad sam pocela brljaviti do bete isto sam ih pila..

----------


## perla5

> Meni isto tako djeluje jako nisko,samo znam da zene kad drugi puta vec vade bude beta u padanju ili nepravilnom duplanju.kad je u pitanju biokemijska...ali naravno sve smo mi drugacije.Ja sam imala Icsi...vracala 2 embrija treći dan.osmostanični i ranu morulu.S obzirom da bi s M ili krvarenjem izaslo van,tijelo bi se ocistilo.a ja od 9dnt curim.i na 11 dan sam vec imala M i jucer.ali evo sutra mozda bude vec pomaka.
> Ne stavljam vaginalno radi krvarenja.pijem duphastone i imala sam crinone gel ali ga ne stavljam.u prvom postupku imala sam utrogestane i kad sam pocela brljaviti do bete isto sam ih pila..


Ne želim ti ni ja davati lažne nade (isto mislim da je preniska), ali meni je 10 dnt beta bila 13, dr se skoro naljutio i rekao da ponovim za dva dana jer kao što sam poletjela tako rano vaditi betu. Ali , na žalost, beta je bila u opadanju i bilo je jasno da je biokemijska.

Tebi želim sretan ishod!

----------


## Hope1234

Drage moje kakve lažne nade,pa tu smo da izmjenjujeml iskustva i da si pomažemo...ja stvarno nemam očekivanja,treba biti stvarno realan koliko god nase srce zeli da je to to.nego kazem taman kad se pomiris sa svime u glavi,opet moras to sve prolaziti.i onda ne znas na cemu si

----------


## Mala88

Draga hope, neznam sta bih ti rekla! Neizvjesnost je najgora i to cekanje. Ja ti samo od srca mogu zazeliti pozitivan ishod i da je bila u pitanju samo kasna implantacija!

----------


## Carrot

> Drage moje kakve lažne nade,pa tu smo da izmjenjujeml iskustva i da si pomažemo...ja stvarno nemam očekivanja,treba biti stvarno realan koliko god nase srce zeli da je to to.nego kazem taman kad se pomiris sa svime u glavi,opet moras to sve prolaziti.i onda ne znas na cemu si


Ja sam uvijek za malo nade bila lazna ili prava [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] sve dok se ne uvjerimo u suprotno. Tek onda znamo sa sigurnoscu. Ima svakakvih slucajeva, sutra ces znati sve. Kako bilo bilo. Lakse je svakako kad znas definitivno.  Neizvjesnost izludjujeee....[emoji85]

----------


## Hope1234

Hvala Vam ženice drage...sutra ćemo zaokružiti sve pa ćemo znati!

----------


## Carrot

Evo da prijavim jedno srculenceee [emoji173] i da cekalicama i borilicama dam lijepu nadu i da vjeruju u cuda! Zelim vam svim beskraj strpljenja i sto manje panika. Mislite na sebe prije svega!

----------


## Hope1234

Carrot 
čestitam...
Evo da javim da sam ponovila betu koja se uduplala... Zvala sam biologicu jer mi je doktor na go... Kaze da se nesto dogada..sto? Ne znamo.pregled mogu imati iduci tjedan.a do tada cekamo utorak ...

----------


## Tulipan37

Hope1234, sto je s danasnjom betom?

Carrot, cestitam na malom srcu i uzivaj sada

----------


## Tulipan37

Hope1234, u isto vrijeme smo pisale..
Koliko sam te shvatila i danas je dupla beta od prosle. Znaci negdje oko 60? Drzim fige da je kasna implatacija i da ce sve biti u redu..

----------


## Hope1234

Dns mi je beta 70

----------


## Tulipan37

Hope1234 draga, drzim fige da bude sve u redu i da i sebe i nas iznenadis jos vecom betom u utorak. Znam da je tesko cekati i da je ovo sad igra zivaca ali pokusaj ostati smirena i nadaj se najboljem. Ja ti od srca zelim da sve bude u redu.

----------


## Rominka

Hope, stvarno se nadam da ce sve na kraju biti ok. Imali smo slucajeva kad je u pocetku bila mala beta pa se izborila na kraju. Samo strpljivo. 
Carrot, cestitam  na srculencu <3

----------


## Carrot

Hope ovo je nevjerojatno! Treba sacuvati zivce...sad je vec iznad 50, to je nesto.
Ako to bude mala mrva ima da se zove Nada [emoji4]

Cure hvala na cestitkamaa...[emoji173]
To je podrska i motivacija za sve cekalice!

----------


## KitKat82

> Evo da prijavim jedno srculenceee [emoji173] i da cekalicama i borilicama dam lijepu nadu i da vjeruju u cuda! Zelim vam svim beskraj strpljenja i sto manje panika. Mislite na sebe prije svega!


Carrot, čestitam na ❤! Neka samo lijepo kuca i raste :Smile:

----------


## KitKat82

> Dns mi je beta 70


Hope, samo strpljivo. Držim fige :fige:

----------


## Hope1234

Pokušavam biti smirena koliko mogu.I dalje krvarim...Tj dns i jucer nekoliko ugrušaka...lezim ,kad lezim je ok... Nema doslovnih izljeva krvi nego kad se brišem.
Ma biti ce Nada na kvadrat!!!! 
Mozda sam stvarnk jedna od žena koje mogu imati i M i trudnoću.Do utorka ću nadam se izdržati,ako bude u redu idem na uzv.

----------


## Carrot

> Pokušavam biti smirena koliko mogu.I dalje krvarim...Tj dns i jucer nekoliko ugrušaka...lezim ,kad lezim je ok... Nema doslovnih izljeva krvi nego kad se brišem.
> Ma biti ce Nada na kvadrat!!!! 
> Mozda sam stvarnk jedna od žena koje mogu imati i M i trudnoću.Do utorka ću nadam se izdržati,ako bude u redu idem na uzv.


kako si danas?

----------


## Bond

Hope drzim fige da se podupla beta! 
Carrot cestitam na srceku i sretno do kraja! 
Da napisem svoju betu. Znaci bila sam na fetu 2blastice prije 12dana. Jucer na 11dnt beta 321.u utorak vadim opet da vidimo da li se dupla.
Znaci 7dnt popodne pozitivan test al slaba crta, 8dnt ujutro poz test i malo jaca crta,9dnt popodne jacina crte ko 8dan ujutro i to me prepalo da sam jedva docekala betu. Od 5dnt svako jutro me bolio zeludac ko da imam kamen u njemu(a nemam problema nikad) i gladna ko vuk stalno. Od 7dnt su mi pocele lagane mucnine al na mahove(malo muka,pa nista,pa opet), od  8dnt su poceli lagani menga bolovi i pritisakal isto na mahove,i cice me bole al ne jako od 10dnt. Eto drage moje, tolko za sad od mene,javim se u utroorak. 
Zelim Vam svima blagoslovljen Uskrs!

----------


## garava13

Cure, vracene 2 blastociste, 8dnt beta 16. Znam da je rano, ali sam bila nestrpljiva. Jel to ok, imam nade?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope drzim fige da se podupla beta! 
> Carrot cestitam na srceku i sretno do kraja! 
> Da napisem svoju betu. Znaci bila sam na fetu 2blastice prije 12dana. Jucer na 11dnt beta 321.u utorak vadim opet da vidimo da li se dupla.
> Znaci 7dnt popodne pozitivan test al slaba crta, 8dnt ujutro poz test i malo jaca crta,9dnt popodne jacina crte ko 8dan ujutro i to me prepalo da sam jedva docekala betu. Od 5dnt svako jutro me bolio zeludac ko da imam kamen u njemu(a nemam problema nikad) i gladna ko vuk stalno. Od 7dnt su mi pocele lagane mucnine al na mahove(malo muka,pa nista,pa opet), od  8dnt su poceli lagani menga bolovi i pritisakal isto na mahove,i cice me bole al ne jako od 10dnt. Eto drage moje, tolko za sad od mene,javim se u utroorak. 
> Zelim Vam svima blagoslovljen Uskrs!


Mislim da je to odlična beta!!! 
I ne moraš se brinuti....
Stiže Uskršnji zeko

----------


## Hope1234

garava13 pozitivna je... A kako će biti dalje ...
Stvarno ima malih beta i trudnoća,a ako je bila kasna implatacija to može biti u redu.S obzirom da je tek 8dnt

----------


## garava13

Ah vidit cemo u utorak.. nadam se dobrom zavrsetku.

----------


## Gita 10

> Evo da prijavim jedno srculenceee [emoji173] i da cekalicama i borilicama dam lijepu nadu i da vjeruju u cuda! Zelim vam svim beskraj strpljenja i sto manje panika. Mislite na sebe prije svega!


Draga moja Carrot, tako sam radosna zbog tebe.  :Heart:

----------


## Gita 10

> Hope drzim fige da se podupla beta! 
> Carrot cestitam na srceku i sretno do kraja! 
> Da napisem svoju betu. Znaci bila sam na fetu 2blastice prije 12dana. Jucer na 11dnt beta 321.u utorak vadim opet da vidimo da li se dupla.
> Znaci 7dnt popodne pozitivan test al slaba crta, 8dnt ujutro poz test i malo jaca crta,9dnt popodne jacina crte ko 8dan ujutro i to me prepalo da sam jedva docekala betu. Od 5dnt svako jutro me bolio zeludac ko da imam kamen u njemu(a nemam problema nikad) i gladna ko vuk stalno. Od 7dnt su mi pocele lagane mucnine al na mahove(malo muka,pa nista,pa opet), od  8dnt su poceli lagani menga bolovi i pritisakal isto na mahove,i cice me bole al ne jako od 10dnt. Eto drage moje, tolko za sad od mene,javim se u utroorak. 
> Zelim Vam svima blagoslovljen Uskrs!


Bond čestitam! Drži se!

----------


## Gita 10

> Pokušavam biti smirena koliko mogu.I dalje krvarim...Tj dns i jucer nekoliko ugrušaka...lezim ,kad lezim je ok... Nema doslovnih izljeva krvi nego kad se brišem.
> Ma biti ce Nada na kvadrat!!!! 
> Mozda sam stvarnk jedna od žena koje mogu imati i M i trudnoću.Do utorka ću nadam se izdržati,ako bude u redu idem na uzv.


Hope draga od srca ti želim da se tvoja mala mrva izbori, i da ti ovo vrijeme čekanja prođe što brže i smirenije

----------


## Gita 10

> Cure, vracene 2 blastociste, 8dnt beta 16. Znam da je rano, ali sam bila nestrpljiva. Jel to ok, imam nade?


Garava također za tebe vrijede želje kao za Hope. Drži se.

----------


## Carrot

> Hope drzim fige da se podupla beta! 
> Carrot cestitam na srceku i sretno do kraja! 
> Da napisem svoju betu. Znaci bila sam na fetu 2blastice prije 12dana. Jucer na 11dnt beta 321.u utorak vadim opet da vidimo da li se dupla.
> Znaci 7dnt popodne pozitivan test al slaba crta, 8dnt ujutro poz test i malo jaca crta,9dnt popodne jacina crte ko 8dan ujutro i to me prepalo da sam jedva docekala betu. Od 5dnt svako jutro me bolio zeludac ko da imam kamen u njemu(a nemam problema nikad) i gladna ko vuk stalno. Od 7dnt su mi pocele lagane mucnine al na mahove(malo muka,pa nista,pa opet), od  8dnt su poceli lagani menga bolovi i pritisakal isto na mahove,i cice me bole al ne jako od 10dnt. Eto drage moje, tolko za sad od mene,javim se u utroorak. 
> Zelim Vam svima blagoslovljen Uskrs!


ma to je to! Bravo! Eto nam jos pilica za Uskrs!

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, sretan Uskrs i da sljedeci svi docekamo s malim smotuljkom u rukama

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure sretan Uskrs!

----------


## Hope1234

Sretan Vam Uskrs želim !

----------


## Carrot

sretan i bagoslovljen Uskrs curke i dao Bog da mazile svoja pilenceta do slj.Uskrsa [emoji214]!

----------


## Mala88

Cure, izgleda da sam se povrijedila jutros dok sam stavljala utrogestan, htjela sam da ga stavim sto dublje i eto.. krvarim sad mada nije jaka krv. Recite mi da nisam mogla povrijediti blastu? Prst ne moze tako duboko zar ne? Izvinjavam se sto vam ovako opisujem ali sada brinem  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Ne mozes prstom u maternicu, cak ni kroz cerviks. Ne brini

----------


## Mala88

Hvala vrci.. Cure moja prva beta 9dpt je bila 113 a 11dpt je bila 240.. Znaci dupla se dobro.. Danas mi je 13dpt i zvala sam da zakazem ginekologa za trudnocu, oni mi kazu april 30! Kazu ti si tek 4 nedjelje, a on ne prima prije 8 nedjelje! Valjda je tako ovdje gdje ja zivim. Bice to dugooo cekanje.

----------


## Tulipan37

Hope1234 drzim fige za veliku sutrasnju betu. Javi cim saznas!

----------


## Mala88

Cure dali su nekoj omeksale grudi posle bete? Danas mi je 13 dpt i odjednom od cvrstih i bolnih grudi, splasnule i nisu bolne!

----------


## katka22

> Cao devojke,evo ja sam 4dana citala celu ovu temu,i radovala se i rastuzivala..radila sam transfer 24og i sad cekam..inace sam iz Novog Sada,iza sebe imam jednu vantelesnu i to uspesnu hvala Bogu,sad sam isla po eskime,vratili su mi 3(tako je bilo i prvi put)a 4nisu prezivela odmrzavanje,imam jos 7zamrznutih.Inace su trodnevni u pitanju,nismo isli na blaste,i prvi put se to pokazalo kao ok,imam devojcicu koja svaki dan trazi sestru i zbog nje najvise strepim od ishoda.Radila sam haching prvi put,a i sad,ali sad je obavezan.Sad stavljaju i embri glu.I dobija se infuzija lipofundina.To je novo.Inace privatno idemo,nisam htela drzavno jer dugo traje doci na red,a i ne zamrzavaju kod nas ,sto mi je bvz totalno.Nego moras svaki put ponovo.Eto to je to...betu cu raditi 2ili3aprila.Test necu,alergicna sam na njih


Sretno s betom danas!




> Dns mi je beta 70


Tek sad ne znam što bih rekla...zvuci malo za 13.dnt, ali opet, bilo je svakakvih slučajeva...zaista se nadam da je Uskršnje malo čudo u pitanju. Ono čega sam se ja bojala kad si prvi put rekla da se uduplala bilo je vanmaterična. Jer svi znamo da kod biokemijske pada. Ali i tad ne bi bilo pravilno duplanje, bar kod mene nije bilo ni jednom, a imala sam je dva puta. Ja se sad već stvarno nadam da je to jedna mala prava trudnoća...a ja inače baš ne vjerujem u lažne nade...




> Hope drzim fige da se podupla beta! 
> Carrot cestitam na srceku i sretno do kraja! 
> Da napisem svoju betu. Znaci bila sam na fetu 2blastice prije 12dana. Jucer na 11dnt beta 321.u utorak vadim opet da vidimo da li se dupla.
> Znaci 7dnt popodne pozitivan test al slaba crta, 8dnt ujutro poz test i malo jaca crta,9dnt popodne jacina crte ko 8dan ujutro i to me prepalo da sam jedva docekala betu. Od 5dnt svako jutro me bolio zeludac ko da imam kamen u njemu(a nemam problema nikad) i gladna ko vuk stalno. Od 7dnt su mi pocele lagane mucnine al na mahove(malo muka,pa nista,pa opet), od  8dnt su poceli lagani menga bolovi i pritisakal isto na mahove,i cice me bole al ne jako od 10dnt. Eto drage moje, tolko za sad od mene,javim se u utroorak. 
> Zelim Vam svima blagoslovljen Uskrs!


Čestitke draga Bond




> Cure, vracene 2 blastociste, 8dnt beta 16. Znam da je rano, ali sam bila nestrpljiva. Jel to ok, imam nade?


S tom betom stvarno nema pravila... pogledaj našu Hope... od prve bete bitnije je pravilno duplanje nekoliko sljedećih. A mi smo stvarno te bete/testove generalno počele raditi prerano. To nas ustvari samo dodatno stresira u ovakvim situacijama... Kad bi nas se bar moglo uspavati to razdoblje čekanja pa probuditi tamo negdi oko prvog uzv...




> Cure, izgleda da sam se povrijedila jutros dok sam stavljala utrogestan, htjela sam da ga stavim sto dublje i eto.. krvarim sad mada nije jaka krv. Recite mi da nisam mogla povrijediti blastu? Prst ne moze tako duboko zar ne? Izvinjavam se sto vam ovako opisujem ali sada brinem


Moguće je da si se možda malo ogrebala kroz kanal,rodnicu ili slično, ali slažem se s Vrci, mislim da ne možeš iz te pozicije prstom u maternicu. Samo mirno...

Drage cure, sretan vam svima Uskrs.
Ja sam evo danas 1.dc i nakon ovog ciklusa idem na scratching, a sljedeći mjesec postupak. Kad se vratim godinama unatrag u ovo vrijeme travnja sam imala prvi postupak koji je na kraju uspio i ja sam već odlučila da je to energija koja će me tjerati dalje...možda uspije i ovaj...svim betočekalicama danas želim da nas obraduju svojim nalazima, to je stvarno najveći poticaj  :Heart:

----------


## garava13

Cure beta 8dnt- 16
12dnt-30
Sto bi moglo biti? Raste ali jako malo

----------


## Carrot

> Cure beta 8dnt- 16
> 12dnt-30
> Sto bi moglo biti? Raste ali jako malo  [emoji21]


beta 8dnt je zbilja rano za uraditi...slicna ti je situacija kao kod Hope1234...morat ces uraditi za 2-3 dana ponovno...
Sve je moguce! Javi....

----------


## katka22

> Cure beta 8dnt- 16
> 12dnt-30
> Sto bi moglo biti? Raste ali jako malo  ������


Ako sam te dobro shvatila, beta je 8.dnt bila 16, a 12.dnt je 30. Ne bih te htjela razočarati, ali nije došlo do minimalnog pravilnog duplanja. Bojim se da je biokemijska trudnoća u ptanju... Žao mi je
 nije

----------


## garava13

Ponovit cu svakako u cet. Al vjerojatno je biokemijska, zadnji put sam imala isto samo mi je bila u padu beta..

----------


## katka22

> beta 8dnt je zbilja rano za uraditi...slicna ti je situacija kao kod Hope1234...morat ces uraditi za 2-3 dana ponovno...
> Sve je moguce! Javi....


Kod Hope je nijansu drugačija situacija, njena se beta pravilno duplala u roku od 48 sati...
Nezahvalno je ovo uopće komentirati i svaki put se loše osjećam kad takvo nešto napišem, ali mi je jako žao kad takvi upisi ne dobiju nikakav odgovor. Daj Bože da budem u krivu...

----------


## aska

Ja se nisam dugo javljala,ali kod god stignem vas pratim.Radila sam FET ovaj mjesec.Transfer je bio otezan pa sam bila utucena,nije mi bilo do nicega.Kasnije se jesu poceli pojavljivati neki simptomi ali sam se bojala nadati se.Vadila sam danas betu 14 dnt i ona je 2077  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Malo klonem od ovog svega, imali smo 5.postupaka i uvijek dodjemo do transfera, ali se nikako uhvatiti.. sad evo ova zadnja 2 puta se uhvati al na kratko. Ne kuzim u cemu je problem vise, moji nalazi svi uredni, al ne ide..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katka22

> Ja se nisam dugo javljala,ali kod god stignem vas pratim.Radila sam FET ovaj mjesec.Transfer je bio otezan pa sam bila utucena,nije mi bilo do nicega.Kasnije se jesu poceli pojavljivati neki simptomi ali sam se bojala nadati se.Vadila sam danas betu 14 dnt i ona je 2077


AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa....ovo ja vrištim i jako sam sretna zbog tebe draga aska! Pitala sam se što je s tobom jer te nije bilo zadnje vrijeme, mislila sam da odmaraš... jako, jako sam sretna zbog tebe! Sad samo hrabro dalje!
i ova tvoja beturina je oooogromna, daj nabaci detalje? Koliko su ti vratili?

----------


## aska

Bila sam sva neka nikakva za pisati,nisam znala sta bi pisala.Ali,stalno sam vas pratila.Ne mogu ja bez foruma.I rekoh,ovo moram curama javiti.
Vratili su mi 2 blastociste.Od transfera sam imala bol u donjem dijelu ledja.Grudi narasle vec 5dnt ali nisu bolne.Kasnije krenule tu i tamo mucnine,ali nista strasno.Javio se spotting 6 i 7 dnt.Bila sam tad pretrnula jako.Malo vise mirovala i stanje se zasad smirilo.

----------


## KitKat82

> Ja se nisam dugo javljala,ali kod god stignem vas pratim.Radila sam FET ovaj mjesec.Transfer je bio otezan pa sam bila utucena,nije mi bilo do nicega.Kasnije se jesu poceli pojavljivati neki simptomi ali sam se bojala nadati se.Vadila sam danas betu 14 dnt i ona je 2077


Čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Malo klonem od ovog svega, imali smo 5.postupaka i uvijek dodjemo do transfera, ali se nikako uhvatiti.. sad evo ova zadnja 2 puta se uhvati al na kratko. Ne kuzim u cemu je problem vise, moji nalazi svi uredni, al ne ide..


Kod tebe je kažeš sve ok, a TM ima loš spermiogram. Kvaliteta stanica je jedino što mi pada na pamet. Ne znam koliko imate godina i koji su vam konkretno problemi sa spermiogramom. I ove zadnje dvije biokemijske su već veliki napredak, rekli bi doktori u vašoj situaciji... Znam da to nije nikakva utjeha i teško je bilo što pametnog sad reći... Kad definiraš točno priču oko ovog pokušaja moći ćeš planirati što i kako dalje. Vjerujem da ti je sad pogotovo teško, i trebat ćeš vjerojatno vremena za sebe. Uzmi si ga... pretpostavljam da ćeš ipak ponoviti još jednu betu u četvrtak?

----------


## katka22

> Bila sam sva neka nikakva za pisati,nisam znala sta bi pisala.Ali,stalno sam vas pratila.Ne mogu ja bez foruma.I rekoh,ovo moram curama javiti.
> Vratili su mi 2 blastociste.Od transfera sam imala bol u donjem dijelu ledja.Grudi narasle vec 5dnt ali nisu bolne.Kasnije krenule tu i tamo mucnine,ali nista strasno.Javio se spotting 6 i 7 dnt.Bila sam tad pretrnula jako.Malo vise mirovala i stanje se zasad smirilo.


To sve super zvuči...taj spotting je vjerojatno bio implantacija. Kod koga si bila, tko tebe ono vodi na Petrovoj?
Joj, ja točno znam da imaš blizance! Čestitam ti od srca.

----------


## Mala88

Drage cure, sinoc 13 dnt moja beta se opet duplala 605!!!! Yey za sad sve ide po planu! :D

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Ja se nisam dugo javljala,ali kod god stignem vas pratim.Radila sam FET ovaj mjesec.Transfer je bio otezan pa sam bila utucena,nije mi bilo do nicega.Kasnije se jesu poceli pojavljivati neki simptomi ali sam se bojala nadati se.Vadila sam danas betu 14 dnt i ona je 2077


Cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## aska

KitKat i Zvjezdica hvala  :Smile: 

Katka,sad me vodi dr Tomicic.Prebacila sam se njemu.Hvala ti  :Smile: 

Mala88 cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Drage cure, sinoc 13 dnt moja beta se opet duplala 605!!!! Yey za sad sve ide po planu! :D


Super Mala88, odlično duplanje. Sad si mirna do uzv... ionako kažu da se ne može ništa posebno ni vidjeti na uzv prije nego što beta prijeđe 1000. Uživaj ženo sada, ti si trudnica! Krenulo je proljeće u pravom smislu...

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno drage moje! Joj aska kako je meni promakla ova divna vijest?? Ma sretno od srca mila! Neka sve ide po planu i skolski!  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Ajmeee, Aska!  Bas mi je drago! Sad sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

*katka* ponoviti cu svakako. Ja 29 muz 32. Sad je dok.reka da je sve metode isprobao na meni, s obzirom na nasu povijest. Neznam sto reci, ako on nezna ja jos manje.. ugl.imamo jos 2 smrzlica pa cemo vidjeti sve nakon ove bete.. 
Svima curama sa poz betama cestitke.. :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Baš sam došla na lijepe vijesti!!
Aska, puno, puno čestitam!!!! Divno!

Garava, moje iskustvo s malenim duplanjem bete je bio blighted ovum. Tako da nije neka utješna vijest. Nadam se da je kod tebe drugacije.

----------


## aska

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

Aska čestitam. Nek se dupla i dalje i iznenadi nas blizancima.
Mala čestitam. Neka i dalje bude školski.
Garava, ne znam što da ti kažem, ponovi betu pa ćeš vidjeti. 
Hope1234, čekam te cijeli dan. Vibriram da se lijepo uduplala i da ćeš nas i ti iznenaditi lijepim vijestima ❤

----------


## Carrot

> Kod Hope je nijansu drugačija situacija, njena se beta pravilno duplala u roku od 48 sati...
> Nezahvalno je ovo uopće komentirati i svaki put se loše osjećam kad takvo nešto napišem, ali mi je jako žao kad takvi upisi ne dobiju nikakav odgovor. Daj Bože da budem u krivu...


da da, sorry nisam skuzila da su 4 dana izmedju....
Neka ponovi za svaki slucaj...

----------


## Carrot

> Drage cure, sinoc 13 dnt moja beta se opet duplala 605!!!! Yey za sad sve ide po planu! :D


Predivno! [emoji173]

----------


## milasova8

> Ja se nisam dugo javljala,ali kod god stignem vas pratim.Radila sam FET ovaj mjesec.Transfer je bio otezan pa sam bila utucena,nije mi bilo do nicega.Kasnije se jesu poceli pojavljivati neki simptomi ali sam se bojala nadati se.Vadila sam danas betu 14 dnt i ona je 2077


Askaaa cestitam!!!!! Predivno! Zelim ti srecu do kraja! Ovog puta to mora biti TO! 
Sretno draga!

----------


## milasova8

Cekalicama zelim velike bete!
Tuznicama saljem snage za dalje..

Nama u niskom startu puno srece!

----------


## tonkica

Cestitam cure predivne vijesti.
Meni test 10dnt negativan, napravila sam ga iz razloga sto mi je jutros bilo smedje. Neznam sta reci ovo mi je za drugo dijete, prvi put mi je uspilo odma iz feta, a sada nikako vec treci put, malo sam u bedu, I nije mi jasno zasto, mislila sam da nece biti problema s obzirom da imam vec jedan uspjesan postupak iza sebe.
Sad pitanje dali da odma stanem s utricima?

----------


## Bluebella

Aska cestitam  :Smile:  
Dr. Tomicic je stvarno super, svidja mi se njegov pristup pacijenticama.
On mi je radio uzv dok sam lezala u Petrovoj u ovoj trudnoci i stvarno je bio izrazito ljubazan i sve objasnio.

----------


## nicky_111

Aska čestitam i nek ovaj put bude školski i dosadno  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> Cestitam cure predivne vijesti.
> Meni test 10dnt negativan, napravila sam ga iz razloga sto mi je jutros bilo smedje. Neznam sta reci ovo mi je za drugo dijete, prvi put mi je uspilo odma iz feta, a sada nikako vec treci put, malo sam u bedu, I nije mi jasno zasto, mislila sam da nece biti problema s obzirom da imam vec jedan uspjesan postupak iza sebe.
> Sad pitanje dali da odma stanem s utricima?


na tvom mjestu cekala bih betu...

----------


## milasova8

> Cestitam cure predivne vijesti.
> Meni test 10dnt negativan, napravila sam ga iz razloga sto mi je jutros bilo smedje. Neznam sta reci ovo mi je za drugo dijete, prvi put mi je uspilo odma iz feta, a sada nikako vec treci put, malo sam u bedu, I nije mi jasno zasto, mislila sam da nece biti problema s obzirom da imam vec jedan uspjesan postupak iza sebe.
> Sad pitanje dali da odma stanem s utricima?


Ajme tocno znam kako ti je..i sama sam u istoj situaciji..prvo odmah,drugo nikako..
Nastavi sa utricima dok ne izvadis betu..
Nadam se da ce iduci postupak biti dobitan

----------


## SofiA1

Cao devojke,citam vas,ali nisam mogla uci,jer nisam mogls da se setim sifre naloga

----------


## Isabel

Bond, Mala88 i Aska bravo za prekrasne bete

----------


## sarasvati

Tonkice, mi smo prvo dijete odmah dobili, čim smo poželjeli, u spontanoj trudnoći. Drugo nam dvije i pol godine ne zeli doci, a u postupku nismo uspjeli doci ni do transfera. Tako da, nažalost, sve kombinacije su moguće.

----------


## kaji

Jutro curke i cestitke za sve pozitivne bete ❤️  Ja jos uvijek cekam ciklus poslije ranog spontanog sredinom februara, imala sam malo jaci ciklus poslije prekida terapije i ono mi je zavrsilo 27.2 . Sad bih trebala da primim intralipide u predciklusu prije FETa ali mi nema menge pa me sad to izludi. Moja dr je jos na godisnjem pa na UZ mogu iduci tjedan tek. Jeli normalno da mi toliko kasni? Stomak me malo boli kao da imam ali nema krvarenja.

----------


## Bond

Cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama,proljece je lijepo krenulo.
Moja beta na 15dnt 2511, a 11dnt je bila 321. Sad cekam uzv 12.4.da vidimo kolko ih je  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure, Milasova koji ti je sada put da ides u postupak?

----------


## SofiA1

Evo sad vidim da nije stigla cela poruka.Pre svega cestitam vam Uskrs i zelim svim cekalicama divne bete i trudnoce.Cestitam svim novim trudnicama...Garava i Tonkica ja sam za to da uradite bete,ti Garava ponovis a tebi je Tonkice mozda i rano za test bilo.Inace ja sam radila betu 9tog dana od transfera i 80je..sutra ponavljam

----------


## katka22

> Evo sad vidim da nije stigla cela poruka.Pre svega cestitam vam Uskrs i zelim svim cekalicama divne bete i trudnoce.Cestitam svim novim trudnicama...Garava i Tonkica ja sam za to da uradite bete,ti Garava ponovis a tebi je Tonkice mozda i rano za test bilo.Inace ja sam radila betu 9tog dana od transfera i 80je..sutra ponavljam


Pa čestitke i tebi! Forum je sad već krcat pozitivnih beta  :Very Happy: 

A gdje nam je Hope..? Nadam se da je s njom sve ok...

----------


## Sova555

Veseli me citati toliko pozitivnih beta. Svima od srca zelim skolsku trudnocu.

----------


## SofiA1

Hvala devojke...ja se za Hope bas mislim da ce biti sve ok..cekamo da se javi

----------


## Hope1234

Ej drage moje ženice evo da se javim...Vratila sam se na posao,pa sam skužila da sam Vas zapostavila ,a volim kad sam u toku...Uglavnom moja beta se duplala svakih 48 sati...13-30-70!!! Zvala za savjet sta i kako,naravno svatko od doktora reci ce da idemo dalje...od statistila trudnoća s početnim betama od 20 i tako...Tko je pratio znate da sam od 9 dnt krvarila kad se brisem..i tako u subotu popodne sam osjetila kao čep da imam dolje i odem na wc i iz mene je ispalo ugrušaka ko u priči.Dakle priča je dobila svoj kraj! U utorak sam vadila betu pala je na 9.7... Pošto nije definirano što se kod mene uopće događalo(biokemijska je isključena) reći ćemo rani spontani! Zovem scog doktora on je na go... Javi mi se zamjena-uputim ga u situaciju i pitam da li trebam na uzv ili pratit betu da se poravna na 0 ... I dobijem odgovor neeee sve ispod 50 je negativno!!! Ok!!!! Sto upitnika nad glavom???! 4 puta vađenja bete a u biti su sve bile negativne...Ok...
I sad tako evo kao i garava nakon 2 stimulacije,dolazim do zaključka da imam nekvalitetne js jer od 13 js iz oba postupka dobivam samo po 2 trodnevna embrija.Naravno pitam doktora da li da vadim dodatne nalaze jer mozda je nešto posrijedi odg je ne pa zdravi ste...
Svjesne ste sve da je kod mene razočaranje pa sada na neke stvari gledam možda ne realno,ali ne znam šta bih radila.čak razmišljam po drugo misljenje.
Uglavnom dijagnoza je JA SAM ZDRAVA- ŠTO I JESAM
MM ima retrogradnu erekciju- znači samo ICSI... 
Ako netko ima kakav savjet ili toplu riječ rado ću prihvatiti...
I ispričavam se na dugom postu..
Naravno ČESTITAM SVIMA KOJE SU dobile svoje plusiće i podrška svima koje još čekaju

----------


## Hope1234

Garava uglavnom beta i ako je mala stvarno je moguća trudnoća!!! Upoznala sam nekoliko cura,ali vidim da je kod tebe razmak 4 dana tako da nažalost mislim da to nije dobro... Ja sam na prvu skužila da je kao u mojoj situaciji nakon 2 dana se poduplala...

----------


## SofiA1

Hope bas mi je zao,stvarno..nekako sam mislila da ce to biti ok..Reci mi,nisam u toku,sta si radila od analiza?A u samom postupku jeste radili haching ili embrio glu ili nesto?

----------


## garava13

Hope jako mi je zao. Ma ja se ne nadam nicemu, molim Boga da sutra bude beta u padanju da u miru dobijem m i da krenemo dalje. Meni je ovo 3 bolnica..i uvijek se isto dogadja. Ne kuzim, ocito u necemu je problem, kad mi tijelo ne prihvaca. Mi smo do sad u 3 postupka imali po 1 oplodjeni, 4.put 2 oplodjene i sada zadnji 4 oplodjene i dosli do blastociste. Sad u 5.sam pila sve i svasta, Nutri nano, radili mi biopsiji.. od pustih injekcija za cirkulaciju, zuto tijelo.. napredak je od prvog puta, ali koliko jos dok dodjemo do cilja! 
U kojoj ste bolnici? Svakako promjeniti traziti drugo misljenje..

----------


## Tulipan37

Draga Hope jako mi je žao. Kako se nisi javila odmah nekako sam i mislila da je beta pala ali sam ipak imala neku nadu da je otisla gore. Ne znam sto da ti kazem osim da izdrzis sve i da nadjes snage u sebi za sljedeci postupak. Jednom ce biti dobitan i bit ces trudnica. Samo moras izdrzati. Ne znam kakvi su ti planovi za dalje al zelim ti da aljedeci bude dobitan.

----------


## Carrot

Hope1234 a zao mi je....cekat cemo Nadicu drugi put...drugo misljenje svakako i uvijek...sretno!

----------


## Hope1234

Ma sve je ok... Nekako sam bila spremna na to iako uvijek se nadamo... Sad samo ne znam gdje bih išla , što bih sve od nalaza radila...
Sad imam pauzu od 2-3 mjeseca ,još uvijek evo 13 dan krvarim nikako stati...samo da se sve to regulira...

----------


## Hope1234

> Draga Hope jako mi je žao. Kako se nisi javila odmah nekako sam i mislila da je beta pala ali sam ipak imala neku nadu da je otisla gore. Ne znam sto da ti kazem osim da izdrzis sve i da nadjes snage u sebi za sljedeci postupak. Jednom ce biti dobitan i bit ces trudnica. Samo moras izdrzati. Ne znam kakvi su ti planovi za dalje al zelim ti da aljedeci bude dobitan.


Snaga je uvijek tu...ja bih voljela da mozemo ici iz postupka u postupak do cilja i da nismo ograničeni ali nažalost nije tako...sad malo posao,obaveze...brzo ce proci ovi mjeseci cekanja...

----------


## Hadasa

Čestitam trudnicama,i nadam se da će i ostale cure ubrzo dočekati svoje sretne vijesti.
Aska- škicnem temu najviše radi tebe,jako mi je drago da ti mogu čestitati,neka sad bude sve bez brige do kraja  :grouphug: 
Čekam vijesti i baš se veselim ako budu blizanci  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bornastra

Aska, ja također škicam temu radi tebe... čestitkee!!  :Smile: 

Ostalim pozitivnim betama isto velike čestitke, a svim hrabricama velike zagrljaje šaljem...

----------


## KitKat82

Pozdrav cure! Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama, neka samo rastu, a tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje. Kod mene na žalost danas saznali da je bio missed ab sa jednim blizancem, ali drugi super napreduje i vec je velik 2cm i vide mu se pokreti. Nadam se da će tako i ostati dalje... :fige:

----------


## aska

Cure,hvala vam! Divne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## Srećica 1986

Pozdrav curke. 
I ja sam čekalica,danas mi je 6dnt,osjetim malo bolove kao pred M ali puno slabije,cice malo bole vruce su,pa malo ništa i tak 3 puta u danu,neka kao žgaravica i užasna žeđ.
Imali smo transfer 3.dnevne morule u Embryo glue mediju.(dr. i embriolog su rekli da su jako napredni zameci)
Moje pitanje je imate li vi kakvih simptoma ili ne simptoma pa da je sve ok ? Najvise me brinu (.)(.) sto se tako mijenjaju

----------


## garava13

Evo mene cini mi se sa sudbinom ko i hope. Beta 14dnt 76 dupla se i raste. U bolnici mi nemaju nista pametno za reci nastaviti sa terapijom..

----------


## SofiA1

KitKat meni je tako bilo u prvoj trudnoci..hvala Bogu rodila divnu devojcicu.Bice to dobro...Garava ne znam sta bih rekla,mogu misliti psihickog mucenja..ja ponovila betu,danas 360

----------


## garava13

*sofija*Nekako se pomirila da ce padati i da idemo dalje. Kad sad opet ovo.. nemam puno nade.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Ej drage moje ženice evo da se javim...Vratila sam se na posao,pa sam skužila da sam Vas zapostavila ,a volim kad sam u toku...Uglavnom moja beta se duplala svakih 48 sati...13-30-70!!! Zvala za savjet sta i kako,naravno svatko od doktora reci ce da idemo dalje...od statistila trudnoća s početnim betama od 20 i tako...Tko je pratio znate da sam od 9 dnt krvarila kad se brisem..i tako u subotu popodne sam osjetila kao čep da imam dolje i odem na wc i iz mene je ispalo ugrušaka ko u priči.Dakle priča je dobila svoj kraj! U utorak sam vadila betu pala je na 9.7... Pošto nije definirano što se kod mene uopće događalo(biokemijska je isključena) reći ćemo rani spontani! Zovem scog doktora on je na go... Javi mi se zamjena-uputim ga u situaciju i pitam da li trebam na uzv ili pratit betu da se poravna na 0 ... I dobijem odgovor neeee sve ispod 50 je negativno!!! Ok!!!! Sto upitnika nad glavom???! 4 puta vađenja bete a u biti su sve bile negativne...Ok...
> I sad tako evo kao i garava nakon 2 stimulacije,dolazim do zaključka da imam nekvalitetne js jer od 13 js iz oba postupka dobivam samo po 2 trodnevna embrija.Naravno pitam doktora da li da vadim dodatne nalaze jer mozda je nešto posrijedi odg je ne pa zdravi ste...
> Svjesne ste sve da je kod mene razočaranje pa sada na neke stvari gledam možda ne realno,ali ne znam šta bih radila.čak razmišljam po drugo misljenje.
> Uglavnom dijagnoza je JA SAM ZDRAVA- ŠTO I JESAM
> MM ima retrogradnu erekciju- znači samo ICSI... 
> Ako netko ima kakav savjet ili toplu riječ rado ću prihvatiti...
> I ispričavam se na dugom postu..
> Naravno ČESTITAM SVIMA KOJE SU dobile svoje plusiće i podrška svima koje još čekaju


Upravo ova rečenica jednog od tvojih doktora da beta ispod 50 oko 13., 14.dnt jednostavno nije uredna trudnoća je nešto što je mene kroz sve ove godine otkad pratim i sudjelujem na ovim temama i nagnalo da poprilično pesimistično pristupim tvojoj prvoj objavi bete. Znamo sve da ima cura koje su imale niske bete i ostvarile uspješne trudnoće...ja ih osobno ne znam puno, čak se trenutno ne mogu sjetiti ni jednog nicka (osim možda Vrci? javit će se ona ako sam u pravu) a da bih mogla to tvrditi. Recimo, moja beta u uspješnom postupku je 9.dnt blastice bila 197. Pa ti usporedi tu razliku. Opet, gledajući raspon bete koji se očekuje u tom razdoblju vidimo da je on poprilično širok. Činjenica je da bi 14.dnt već trebala u redovnom ciklusu dobiti menzis i da je to obično doba kad je trudnoća ako je ostvarena stara cca 2 tjedna i razina bete treba biti već uredno vidljiva iz krvi. Tako da ako je na taj dan beta tako minimalna, nažalost, povijest je u većini slučajeva pokazala da ne zvuči dobro.
Meni je užasno žao da si to morala proživjeti i nadam se da te ja svojim pesimizmom tada nisam dodatno povrijedila. Zaista ti želim da ti već sljedeći pokušaj uspije koliko i sebi...svakoj od dragih ženica ovdje. Ja sam stvarno uvjerena da na kraju uspije svaki onaj par koji je dovoljno uporan da ide do kraja, do uspjeha. A to treba izdržati. Jer nebo voli hrabre...




> Pozdrav cure! Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama, neka samo rastu, a tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje. Kod mene na žalost danas saznali da je bio missed ab sa jednim blizancem, ali drugi super napreduje i vec je velik 2cm i vide mu se pokreti. Nadam se da će tako i ostati dalje...


Hrabro do kraja...sretno!




> Evo mene cini mi se sa sudbinom ko i hope. Beta 14dnt 76 dupla se i raste. U bolnici mi nemaju nista pametno za reci nastaviti sa terapijom..


Već sam rekla moje mišljenje na tu temu...drži se

----------


## Hope1234

katka22 zašto bi me povrijedila! Kada se previše nadamo dobro je imati nekoga tko ima iskustva i tko je prošao slično da barem malo bude lakše.Svi smo mi od krvi i mesa,svatko od nas bori se s nečim,najgore je neznanje.svako iskustvo je nešto novo... Ja nisam netko tko odustaje,kao i velika većina nas ovdje .svaki neuspjeh je težak,ali iza svake kiše dolazi sunce! Ono što mene frustrira je odugovlačenje,prebacivanje loptice...volim direktnost ma koliko bolna bila.Od doktora očekujem otvorene karte ,ako je tako ok...recite!! Idemo dalje.
Svaka od nas mora se nositi sa svojim problemom,ali vjerujem da je većini nama drago da imamo s kim to podijelito pa bilo dobro ili loše.
Želim i ja tebi veliki uspjeh i da dodje naše vrijeme...

----------


## Hope1234

> Evo mene cini mi se sa sudbinom ko i hope. Beta 14dnt 76 dupla se i raste. U bolnici mi nemaju nista pametno za reci nastaviti sa terapijom..


Kada možeš ici na uzv?

----------


## garava13

Hope neznam.. nisan sigurna koliko bi se vidilo sto kad je tako mala vrijednost bete. Do koje si ti vrijednosti dosla koji dnt?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope neznam.. nisan sigurna koliko bi se vidilo sto kad je tako mala vrijednost bete. Do koje si ti vrijednosti dosla koji dnt?


Mislim ja ti mogu samo prenijeti sto su meni rekli! S tim da ja sam krvarila,a ne znam kako je kod tebe...meni je 15dnt petak bila 71.tada su mi rekli da vadim za 4 dana i da se tek 2 tjedna od embriotransfera moze raditi uzv.u slucaju da je u utorak bila poz onda bi isla u cet dakle na uzv da se vidi ima li ikakvih zadebljanja i sl.
Ugl. znam kako ti je,nadam se da ćeś to sve izdržati!

----------


## garava13

*hope* ja nemam krvarenja. Ne znam sto da mislim, ali ne nadam se previse, mada me muz non stop špotava da ne govorim tako..da ce biti sve dobro.  :Rolling Eyes:  eh ne prolaze oni 100% to sve ko i mi.

----------


## tonkica

Jutro cure, beta negativna, dobila m, hvala svima na podrsci.
Cure sretno vam za dalje.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Jutro cure, beta negativna, dobila m, hvala svima na podrsci.
> Cure sretno vam za dalje.


Zao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rominka

Dvije blastice su s nama, od danas. (Sramezljivo se sada nadamo)

----------


## Optimist

Navratih...
Rominka, sretnooooo!!!

Sretno i svima ostalima!

 :grouphug:

----------


## katka22

> Jutro cure, beta negativna, dobila m, hvala svima na podrsci.
> Cure sretno vam za dalje.


Žao mi je...




> Dvije blastice su s nama, od danas. (Sramezljivo se sada nadamo)


Sretno do neba!

----------


## Carrot

> Dvije blastice su s nama, od danas. (Sramezljivo se sada nadamo)


Palac gore! Jako vibram da upali!!! [emoji173]
Samo pozitivno!

----------


## Rominka

Hvala vam zenskice  :Kiss:  mislim da ni jednom transferu nisam ovako lezerno pristupila kao sad ovom. Bas sam relax, nasmijana, sretna, mozak je na pasi i tako to.... ima nesto i u cinjenici da sam na godisnjem i uzivam 100 posto.

----------


## aska

Ja sam danas vec bila na uzv,rekli mi da dodjem.I vide se dvije gestacijske vrecice.Imam i manji hematom.Sta ce biti dalje,vidjet cemo.Nadamo se najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Aska, bit ce to dobro! Mrve su se smjestile, ti sad miruj i neka sve protekne skolski  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Rominka, sretnooooo!!!

Aska, ovaj puta će sve biti super!!
Bezbrižnu, dosadnu i školsku trudnoću ti želim od srca!

----------


## aska

Hvala vam..
Rominka sretno!

----------


## Optimist

aska, cestitam i sretno!

----------


## milasova8

> Jutro cure, beta negativna, dobila m, hvala svima na podrsci.
> Cure sretno vam za dalje.


Bas mi je zao..odmorite uzmite si vremena i hrabro dalje..
nama sada sljedi treci stimulirani,nadamo se trecoj sreci

----------


## milasova8

> Ja sam danas vec bila na uzv,rekli mi da dodjem.I vide se dvije gestacijske vrecice.Imam i manji hematom.Sta ce biti dalje,vidjet cemo.Nadamo se najboljem


Prekrasno! Zelim mirnu trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## milasova8

Rominka,zelim ti svu srecu u ovom postupku! Navijam za veliku betu!

----------


## Carrot

> Hvala vam zenskice  mislim da ni jednom transferu nisam ovako lezerno pristupila kao sad ovom. Bas sam relax, nasmijana, sretna, mozak je na pasi i tako to.... ima nesto i u cinjenici da sam na godisnjem i uzivam 100 posto.


e to je ta kombinacija!!!! Stizu piliciii  [emoji214]

----------


## Carrot

> Ja sam danas vec bila na uzv,rekli mi da dodjem.I vide se dvije gestacijske vrecice.Imam i manji hematom.Sta ce biti dalje,vidjet cemo.Nadamo se najboljem


Ajme divno! 
Nista za hematom, ja ga vucem jos od prije postupka...

----------


## s_iva

Rominka, samo opušteno do kraja! Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

Iva777, kako kod tebi stoji???? Nestala si skroz nakon poz.bete

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hadasa

Aska-samo se pazi,ali to ti ne moram ni govoriti,i ja sam imala hematom baš izmedu beba. Sve bude to u redu,neka ti proleti trudnoća dosadno i školski.
Rominka- puno sreće želim :grouphug:

----------


## little ivy

Aska samo polako,odmiruj,cuvaj se i sretno dalje

Rominka....sretno do neba i još malo. (baš mi je drago da sam danas povirila sto ima nova)

Sretno svima

----------


## Rominka

Hvala vam cure  :grouphug:  Moram reci koliko mi je komotniji crinone! Ma dan mi je prosao pet put bolje nego kad sam na utricima. Nadam se da ce ovo biti dobitna kombinacija

----------


## Isabel

*Aska*, super :Very Happy:  za dvije gv! Samo tako dalje!
*Rominka*, bravo! I ja sam tak bila ležerna i opuštena! Samo tako nastavi! Što se tiće Crinone-a i ja sam se na njmu preporodila - u usporedbi s utrićima nebo i zemlja!

*Hope i Tonkica*, žao mi je  :Sad: , držite se i samo aprijed!
*Garava,* ćeš vaditi još koju betu ili ne?

----------


## garava13

Isabel vadila sam jutros i u padu mi je. Jos jedna biokemijska. 
Sretno i cestitke svima sa velikom betom.

----------


## Carrot

> Isabel vadila sam jutros i u padu mi je. Jos jedna biokemijska. 
> Sretno i cestitke svima sa velikom betom.


 :Sad: 
Samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Mala88

Cure ja juce prokrvarila, bas jako.. radili ultrazvuk i kazu spontani  :Sad:  ne moram vam ni pricat kakose osjecam.. a beta se lijepo duplala, juce je bila 4300  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

Jbmu misa!  :grouphug:  Grlim Mala <3 sta su ti rekli? Hoces li morati ponavljati betu? Ufffff....drzi se!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Cure ja juce prokrvarila, bas jako.. radili ultrazvuk i kazu spontani  ne moram vam ni pricat kakose osjecam.. a beta se lijepo duplala, juce je bila 4300


Ajme,zao mi je...neznam sta rec..prestrasno.drzi se!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo ja u iscekivanju da li ce se odledit i oplodit js,cetvrtak moram ic tamo da vidim ako ce bit transfer.Nekako mi sve naopako od pocetka tako da ne ocekujem previse.Ali sam se vec dogovorila sa dr da bi u 6mj isla u 2.stumulirani,ako sad ne dode do transfera mozda bi i sad odmah iduci ciklus ili da napravim mjesec pauze,sta mislite?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala vam cure  Moram reci koliko mi je komotniji crinone! Ma dan mi je prosao pet put bolje nego kad sam na utricima. Nadam se da ce ovo biti dobitna kombinacija ������


I meni je crinone naspram utrogestana preporod bio...
Sretno Rominka

----------


## Hope1234

> Isabel vadila sam jutros i u padu mi je. Jos jedna biokemijska. Se
> Sretno i cestitke svima sa velikom betom.


Želim ti da brzo smogneš snage za dalje...

----------


## garava13

Zvjezdica tijelo ti se mora oporaviti od simulacije, ako su ti jajnici nateceni ne mozes odmah krenuti sljedeci mj. Preporucuju razmak 3mj. I mi smo tako.. al nece ti trebati 2.postupak... drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

*hope* imamo snage.. nema odustajanja. Imamo 2 smrzlica  :Very Happy:   sto do sada nismo imali nikad. I to je veliki napredak... Kako si ti?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica tijelo ti se mora oporaviti od simulacije, ako su ti jajnici nateceni ne mozes odmah krenuti sljedeci mj. Preporucuju razmak 3mj. I mi smo tako.. al nece ti trebati 2.postupak... drzim fige


Hvala..mi smo stimulaciju imali u 10mj,ovi postupci su mi sa zamrznutim js di samo uzimam estrofem i crinone..ali razmisljam svejedno o pauzi.vidjet cemo kako ce bit.

----------


## garava13

> Hvala..mi smo stimulaciju imali u 10mj,ovi postupci su mi sa zamrznutim js di samo uzimam estrofem i crinone..ali razmisljam svejedno o pauzi.vidjet cemo kako ce bit.


aha, onda ako ste spremni psihički, možete  :Wink:

----------


## aska

> Cure ja juce prokrvarila, bas jako.. radili ultrazvuk i kazu spontani  ne moram vam ni pricat kakose osjecam.. a beta se lijepo duplala, juce je bila 4300


Drzi se..jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## SofiA1

Mala bas mi je zao..

----------


## Rominka

Znate onaj osjecaj kad nema nicega, kad ne osluskujete nista, kad niste sigurnini koji vam je dnt, a optimisticni ste  :rock: 
Veselim se odlasku u Zoo danas, setnji po lijepom vremenu i puno smijanja s muzem.

----------


## Isabel

*Rominka,*  :Klap:  jako mi se sviđa tvoj stav! Super!!
*Zvjezdice*, nisu smrzlići "za baciti", have faith  :Love: ! 
*Mala88,* jako mi je žao  :Sad: . 
*Garava*, odmah po smrzliće, tako smo mi i uspjelo je!


Mi smo danas bili na pregledu i radili smo Nifty. UZV je prosao super, kaže doktor da sve izgleda odlično, bebica je živahna i vesela  :Zaljubljen: , nuhalni je odličan. Trenutno smo veliki 5,5 cm što odgovara 11+6tt (iako je službeno 12+5tt no bio je jako kasni transfer).
Presretni smo  :Very Happy:  sad čekamo nalaze i rezultat jel cura il dečko!

----------


## kaji

> Cure ja juce prokrvarila, bas jako.. radili ultrazvuk i kazu spontani  ne moram vam ni pricat kakose osjecam.. a beta se lijepo duplala, juce je bila 4300


Zao mi je mala, isto tako je i kod mene bilo. Drzi se mila ❤️

----------


## Tulipan37

Mala, zao mi je. Digni glavu i u nove pobjede.
Rominka svidja mi se tvoj stav. Samo naprijed i uzivaj. Sve ce biti u redu.

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam danas vec bila na uzv,rekli mi da dodjem.I vide se dvije gestacijske vrecice.Imam i manji hematom.Sta ce biti dalje,vidjet cemo.Nadamo se najboljem


Sve će to biti ok. Slušaj svoje tijelo i u skladu s tim nastavi...




> Isabel vadila sam jutros i u padu mi je. Jos jedna biokemijska. 
> Sretno i cestitke svima sa velikom betom.


Žao mi je draga...




> Cure ja juce prokrvarila, bas jako.. radili ultrazvuk i kazu spontani  ne moram vam ni pricat kakose osjecam.. a beta se lijepo duplala, juce je bila 4300


Baš mi je žao...



> Znate onaj osjecaj kad nema nicega, kad ne osluskujete nista, kad niste sigurnini koji vam je dnt, a optimisticni ste 
> Veselim se odlasku u Zoo danas, setnji po lijepom vremenu i puno smijanja s muzem.


Odličan stav! Ja sam si nekako zacrtala takav stav za sljedeći pokušaj...još ga samo trebam postići...

----------


## garava13

*isabel* idemo odmah sad ovaj ciklus kad stigne m.. 
 Cim nam je ljepse vrijeme svima nam je lakse..  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno svima na rijecima podrske. Beta je danas vec pala na 1400 i sad ce je opet pratiti sledjece nedjelje da vide da je skroz pala. Bice, jednog dana.. Samo da se malo oporavim pa opet probati.. Svim curama koje su u cekanju puno srece! Rominka, navijam za tebe i samo pozitivno ko do sad  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Odličan stav! Ja sam si nekako zacrtala takav stav za sljedeći pokušaj...još ga samo trebam postići...


a vjerujes li mi da uopce ne znam kako sam upala u taj mode?!? Nemam pojma. Na transferu sam vec bila skroz skulirana, sto do sad mi nije uspijevalo. Ne znam. Zaista ne znam. Mozda jer smo ostali na go u Ceskoj, i otputovali dalje....pa mi glava u oblacima.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Znam da smrzlici nisu za bacit,ali ima jako mali postotak trudnoca sa zamrznutim js jer one cesto ni ne prezive odledivanje,ja sam dva puta sa njima dosla do transfera sta smatram velikim uspjehom,sad cemo vidjet kako ce bit u cetvrtak.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Znam da smrzlici nisu za bacit,ali ima jako mali postotak trudnoca sa zamrznutim js jer one cesto ni ne prezive odledivanje,ja sam dva puta sa njima dosla do transfera sta smatram velikim uspjehom,sad cemo vidjet kako ce bit u cetvrtak.


Zvjezdica, samo za ohrabrenje. Moja frendica ima klinca iz jedne jedine odmrznute js. Drzim fige.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdica, samo za ohrabrenje. Moja frendica ima klinca iz jedne jedine odmrznute js. Drzim fige.


Hvala,uvijek se moramo nadat i bit optimisticne.

----------


## Vaki

Malo se ubacujem, ali ne slažem se baš s tim da embriji često ne prežive odmrzavanje. Većina ih preživi, a sad koliko ima trudnoća iz FETA... i to znam puno slučajeva da je upalilo. Tako da imaš zašto biti optimistična! Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Tek sad vidim da si napisala jajne stanice, a ne embriji. Sorry!

----------


## katka22

> a vjerujes li mi da uopce ne znam kako sam upala u taj mode?!? Nemam pojma. Na transferu sam vec bila skroz skulirana, sto do sad mi nije uspijevalo. Ne znam. Zaista ne znam. Mozda jer smo ostali na go u Ceskoj, i otputovali dalje....pa mi glava u oblacima.


Ja sam prošli put bila skroz skulirana u svima fazama, tek nakon transfera me bila spucala neka negativa...baš ono, nisam imala osjećaj da je uspjelo, od prvog dana nt... S obzirom da sam prošli put bila na GO cijelo vrijeme, sad neću. Mijenjam strategiju, nadam se da će mi radno okruženje biti lakše za podnošenje dana koji su doma strašno sporo prolazili. To je valjda najidealniji mogući scenariji, kako ste vi sad odradili: lagano, odmor, daleko od svakodnevnice, bez žurbe natrag... vibriram do neba da mrve ostanu, obe...
Sutra imam scratching i ostat ću na bolovanju sutra, a planirala sam i petak... Kakva su vaša iskustva s tim? Bolovi, krvarenja, kako ste funkcionirale nakon? Znam da je vjerojatno individualno, ali ipak, volim se pripremiti. Tu ide opća anestezija ili? Mislim da mi je moja dr. rekla da ću dobiti u venu, pa sad nisam sigurna je li to baš uspavljivanje...

----------


## Kengurica

Cure, da li je nekome uspjela trudnoća iz dvostaničnog zametka?

----------


## Rominka

Katka ja sam scratching radila i s anestezijom i na zivo. Na zivo mi je koma i zbog padanja u nesvjest od bolova je trajalo duze nego inace. I kasnije mi je jod dva dana bilo bolno. Ali, moram ti reci da je moj prag tolerancije na bol vrlo vrlo vrlo nizak. S anestezijom me sutradan malo boluckalo i to je bilo to. Krvarenje je bilo vrlo osludno i kratko.

----------


## garava13

*katka* ja sam sad zadnji put radila scratching. Dobila sam samo injekciju protiv bolova i trajalo je sve skupa 15sek. Bolno je al podnosljivo.. meni je bolnija punkcija.

----------


## katka22

> Katka ja sam scratching radila i s anestezijom i na zivo. Na zivo mi je koma i zbog padanja u nesvjest od bolova je trajalo duze nego inace. I kasnije mi je jod dva dana bilo bolno. Ali, moram ti reci da je moj prag tolerancije na bol vrlo vrlo vrlo nizak. S anestezijom me sutradan malo boluckalo i to je bilo to. Krvarenje je bilo vrlo osludno i kratko.


Mislim da cu poslusati moju dr kad kaze da je bolje s anestezijom. Stvarno mislim da nema smisla trpiti u bilo kojoj fazi postupka. Moj prag je visok, ali jednostavno trpiti ne zelim. Bit ce to prilika za produzeni vikend/odmor. Rominka, kako vas cetvero? Jos uzivate ili ste se vratili doma?




> *katka* ja sam sad zadnji put radila scratching. Dobila sam samo injekciju protiv bolova i trajalo je sve skupa 15sek. Bolno je al podnosljivo.. meni je bolnija punkcija.


I za punkciju sam uzela anesteziju, za svaki slucaj. I sada cu. 
Hvala curke!

----------


## Rominka

Katka, tocno to sto kazes, cemu da boli i stresira organizam ako ne treba. Nemamo potrebe biti hrabre u tom pogledu. Mi smo jos na godisnjem  :Smile:  dani su nam ispunjeni, tako da ne stignem razmisljati o mogucim simptomima koje, rekla bih, nemam. 5dnt je i jos ima vremena.

----------


## Jelka

katka? Ona katka od prije skoro 15 godina na ovom podforumu katka? Jel moguće ili sam krivo zapamtila nick?

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Poceo mi je osjecaj da curim i da cu procuriti svaki tren. Jucer u natruhama, a danas vec nekako kontinuiranije, ako uopce mogu tako to opisati. Pritisak da cu svaki tren procuriti. A tako mi je bilo lijepo. Iako je 5dnt prosao da nisam procurila sad me ovo podsjetilo zasto sam u Ceskoj.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo nista od transfera,jucer se razvijala,danas stala..sad mala pauza i onda krecemo ispocetka..kad se sjetim onih inekcija odmah mi muka ali to je nas put do bogatstva.
Sretno svima..

----------


## Rominka

Zvjezdice, zao mi je. I meni je u svemu tomu stimulacija najgora, nikad ne znam kakva cu izaci iz nje i sto cu dobiti. Odmori, dusu i tijelo i onda hrabro dalje, ako je to vasa odluka.

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Zvjezdice, zao mi je. I meni je u svemu tomu stimulacija najgora, nikad ne znam kakva cu izaci iz nje i sto cu dobiti. Odmori, dusu i tijelo i onda hrabro dalje, ako je to vasa odluka.


Sretno ti,zelim ti od srca da ti uspije..pratit cu ja vas i dalje..

----------


## Optimist

> Poceo mi je osjecaj da curim i da cu procuriti svaki tren. Jucer u natruhama, a danas vec nekako kontinuiranije, ako uopce mogu tako to opisati. Pritisak da cu svaki tren procuriti. A tako mi je bilo lijepo. Iako je 5dnt prosao da nisam procurila sad me ovo podsjetilo zasto sam u Ceskoj.


Jaaaaaaako ti zelim da ne procuris  :Love:

----------


## nina977

Rominka,ja sam u dobitnom postupku cijelo vrijeme imala osjećaj da ću procuriti..Držim fige na najjače!!

----------


## katka22

> katka? Ona katka od prije skoro 15 godina na ovom podforumu katka? Jel moguće ili sam krivo zapamtila nick?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


Mislim da sam tad bila jedina katka, a i sad cini mi se... pokusavam se sjetit tvoje price iz tih dana... nema vise nikog iz onih vremena...




> Poceo mi je osjecaj da curim i da cu procuriti svaki tren. Jucer u natruhama, a danas vec nekako kontinuiranije, ako uopce mogu tako to opisati. Pritisak da cu svaki tren procuriti. A tako mi je bilo lijepo. Iako je 5dnt prosao da nisam procurila sad me ovo podsjetilo zasto sam u Ceskoj.


I moj uspjesni postupak je izgledao bas tako, kao da cu svaki cas procurit. Nadam se da je i kod tebe tako...

----------


## Jelka

> Mislim da sam tad bila jedina katka, a i sad cini mi se... pokusavam se sjetit tvoje price iz tih dana...


Poslala sam ti pp. Ali da, to si onda ti  :Smile: 

Vrijeme wewe, meli, tigy, Val, bubasanje... Koja su to davna vremena kad sad razmišljam...

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Poslala sam ti pp. Ali da, to si onda ti 
> 
> Vrijeme wewe, meli, tigy, Val, bubasanje... Koja su to davna vremena kad sad razmišljam...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, da...to sam ja. Generacija foruma oko 2005. Imas pp...

Obavila sam danas scratching. Dobila neki koktel u venu, nista nisam osjetila. Odrijemala sat vremena nakon i evo me sad ko nova. Ne boli me nista, jako malo sukrvice sam imala, normalno funkcioniram. Nikad vise nista necu radit bez neke vrste anestezije, nije vrijedno...

----------


## Rominka

Povremeni osjecaj "grcica"  me nastavio pratiti. Ono sto me iznenadjuje jest da nemam potrebu skociti po test i pisnuti ga. Inace, danas sam 8dnt. Ubila sam oko popodne i nacelno sam ok. Osim tog osjecaja nisko u trbuhu, nelagode.

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka vibriram na najjace.
Imam molbu za sve, ja sam upravo dobila mengu, a kako je sad proslo 17h jel danas brojim prvi dan ili od sutra? U protokolu mi pise da krenem s tabletama prvi dan al nekako mi se cini da nasi doktori kazu da se prvi dan broji ako dobijes mengu do 15h a ako dobijes kasnije da tek od sutra brojimo prvi dan. Pa sad nisam sigurna dal da danas krenem s tabletama ili da krenem ujutro?

----------


## Rominka

Tulipan, sutra ti je prvi dan. Ja sam imala sad u ovom ciklusu takvu situaciju. Drazim fige

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan, sutra ti je prvi dan. Ja sam imala sad u ovom ciklusu takvu situaciju. Drazim fige


Hvala draga Rominka ❤

----------


## katka22

> Povremeni osjecaj "grcica"  me nastavio pratiti. Ono sto me iznenadjuje jest da nemam potrebu skociti po test i pisnuti ga. Inace, danas sam 8dnt. Ubila sam oko popodne i nacelno sam ok. Osim tog osjecaja nisko u trbuhu, nelagode.


Vec 8.dnt? Pa to je proletjelo! Nikakvih dodatnih simptoma? Pa to sve super zvuci...mrve su na sigurnom, tamo gdje im je najljepse...

----------


## milasova8

> Da, da...to sam ja. Generacija foruma oko 2005. Imas pp...
> 
> Obavila sam danas scratching. Dobila neki koktel u venu, nista nisam osjetila. Odrijemala sat vremena nakon i evo me sad ko nova. Ne boli me nista, jako malo sukrvice sam imala, normalno funkcioniram. Nikad vise nista necu radit bez neke vrste anestezije, nije vrijedno...


Katka,koji dc si radila scratching? Ja imam zakazano za srijedu ali jos nisam M dobila tako da cemo vjerovatno odgoditi..dali si imala i histeroskopiju? Kolko si bila na bolovanju?

----------


## milasova8

Bome Rominka i meni su proletili tvoji dnt! Sretno draga, ovo zvuci obecavajuce!

----------


## Rominka

I meni su proletili, ali samo zato jer smo ostali na godisnjem. Danas sam opet malo odspavala, bas sam morala. Ne znam sto bih pripisala simptomima, a sto ne. Danas me i boluckalo, a sad kad lezim je ok. Imam neke lude, turbo lude snove i budim se po noci. I imam neki iscjedak, ali ne znam mogu li to crinone gelu pripisati....tako da, zapravo nista ne znam. A petak samo sto nije

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, draga, jaaaaako mi se svidjaju tvoji simptomi  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Mozda si samo umisljam. Zelim da je nesto simptom, i da ih imam. Nisam bas nesto preoptimisticna. Mozda su ti grcevi zapravo pocetak menge koja zbog progesterona ne krece. Danas sam bljaki bljak, njonjava....i dodje mi da ipak pisnem test i finim s tim cvakanjem kojecega....

----------


## Munkica

Rominka, i sama znaš da je vrlo teško razlučiti od čega su grčevi. Mogu biti simptom, mogu biti menga, mogu biti nervoza, mogu biti od doručka, ručka, večere.... Nastavi niz.  :Smile: 
Probaj se nečime zaokupiti. Nije lako, ali jednom kad se natjeraš, vrijeme prolazi brže. Uostalom, i ja sam bila njonjo i pospanko skoro cijelo prvo tromjesečje.

Želim ti puno sreće i izdrži još malo!

----------


## Kengurica

Nova sam u pisanju, ali pratim neko vrijeme. Rominka sretno!

----------


## SofiA1

Rominka srecno

----------


## TinkerBell

Pozdrav drage cure!!
Zanima me dali je netko bio u postupku s dijagnozom multiple?  :grouphug:

----------


## Isabel

*Rominka* sretno! Vidim da su i nagle promjene raspoloženja tu  :Grin: ! Držim fige da su to dobitni grčići... Super si se držala, fenomenalno do sad, izdrži, još malo mila!!

----------


## Rominka

Ako vam smijem nastaviti gnjaviti, izdrzat cu  :Cool:  lakse je bilo dok smo bili na go nego sad kuci...pa svi bi pitali, svi tapkaju, ne znaju da li da kazu stogod ili sute...

----------


## lasta

Ja sutim....i cekam.....

----------


## Rominka

Ne cini mi se da cemo docekati lijepe vijesti. Boluckanje se pojaca ako sjedim, muvam se naokolo. Uglavnom, pritisak je bas kao da cu procuriti sada, ali progesteron ne da. Znam, dosadna sam i sebi samoj....ali znam da me i mozete razumijeti.

----------


## bubekica

Rominka,
meni ti simptomi koje opisujes zvuce bas bas super. Ja sam do cca 8tt imala osjecaj da cu procuriti. Jos i kad je hematom krenuo brljaviti sve sam otpisala. Evo sad moj “otpisani” spava pored mene  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka, znam da je tesko izdrzati i da je svakim danom sve teze al nemoj se prepustiti negativnim mislima. Vibriram za tebe. Ako sam dobro izracunala sutra ti je 12-ti dan, mozda da sutra odes izvaditi betu, ako ce ti biti lakse. Ja drzim fige na najjace.

----------


## Astoria

Pozdrav
Dugo vas citam, nikako se registrirat.
Uglavnom kratim vrijeme do bete koja je tek 27.4

----------


## Isabel

*Rominka,* ja sam do 11tt imala identičan osjećaj, ono da samo što nisam procurila. Bolovi točno kao neposredno pred M, taj vražji pritisak i žiganje u jajnicima... Samo pozitivno mila, ovako stvarno nikad ne znamo kaj je iz ugla, zato se uvijek nadamo da je  :Heart: !

----------


## Rominka

Unatoc emocinalnom previranju, nisam izbedirana, nisam negativna. Ja samo ne znam realno procijeniti sto je posrijedi. Da se sve to dogadja nekome drugom, bila bih vrlo prizemna, ali ovako nit mi smrdi nit miris. *Tulipan*, dobro si to izracunala, sutra je 12 dnt. I ako se uspijem probuditi mozda i odem.
*Isabel*, jesu li ti cicke dale neke znakove odmah u pocetku? Znam da kod nekih nema nikakvih simptoma....i da li je moguce da ti bolovi zaista stanu, smire se nakon sto legnem/odmorim? To mi je malo cudno. Menga bolovi kad jesu, onda jesu i ne smiruju se bas kad se i ja smirim (osim ako ne popijem nesto).

----------


## Isabel

Meni su ti bolovi baš tak bili, povremeno. Tu su i osjetim ih, ali nekad malo jače a nekad malo slabije. Znalo se i skroz smiriti pa me to strašilo, kao ništa više ne osjetim to sigurno nije dobro. Ono što mi se jedino razlikovalo od M je to kaj se nisu postepeno pojačavali kak inače kod M bude i onda na koncu procuriš nego su varirali, malo su tu pa malo nisu. 
Cicke su mi malo očvrsnule (kao da su se malo napuhale) no nisu me nešto pretjerao boljele i po njima nisam gotovo ništa mogla skužiti. Od ostalog niš - niti okus u ustima, niti glad, niti mučnina... Ništa to. Bila sam mrvu umornija nego inače, zaspala bi navečer uz TV što se prije rijetko kad događalo. I imala sam lude promjene raspoloženja - čas mi se smije čas plače, čas sam potizivna i na vrhu svijeta a čas na dnu...

Nećeš pišnuti test? Čekaš betu?

----------


## Isabel

I još nešto, kasnije, od oko 6-7tt pa mi je bilo baš specifično. Ako bi bila aktivna i u  muvingu cijeli dan pritisak je bio jači i kao da mi tijelo daje singnal "malo uspori". Kad bi odmorila na sat-dva se smirilo i manje bi me pritiskalo i žigalo, dok ležim bi me gotovo skroz pustilo.

----------


## Rominka

Ma osjecam se kao da se sama sebi inatim. Ne mogu reci da me neizvjesnost ubija u pojam. Ubija me u pojam ta placljivost, pa smirenost, pa nezainteresiranost, pa to sto su cicke jednake, to sto me ponekad zabolucka (sjedenje mi ne odgovara-eto to sam skuzila).....emotional roller coaster na najjace, a ja si ne usudim to priznati. ​(onaj strah od biokemijske kad ti je sreca dana i oduzeta istog trena je mozda jaci nego si zelim priznati)

----------


## katka22

> Katka,koji dc si radila scratching? Ja imam zakazano za srijedu ali jos nisam M dobila tako da cemo vjerovatno odgoditi..dali si imala i histeroskopiju? Kolko si bila na bolovanju?


Draga, imala sam zahvat 10. dc. Rekla mi je moja dr da je najbolje nakon menzisa. Iako neki dr vole netom prije sljedeceg...ko će ga znat. Bolovanje sam imala samo taj dan, i nisam radila histero paralelno, samo scratching. Pošto me zbog tog koktela ništa nije boljelo funkcionirala sam isti dan potpuno normalno, drugi dan normalno radila. Jedino sam imala laganu sukrvicu puna tri dana, ali ne onako stalno kao menzis, više bi je obrisala i našla na dnevnom par kapi.




> I meni su proletili, ali samo zato jer smo ostali na godisnjem. Danas sam opet malo odspavala, bas sam morala. Ne znam sto bih pripisala simptomima, a sto ne. Danas me i boluckalo, a sad kad lezim je ok. Imam neke lude, turbo lude snove i budim se po noci. I imam neki iscjedak, ali ne znam mogu li to crinone gelu pripisati....tako da, zapravo nista ne znam. A petak samo sto nije


Ova pospanost je možda najčvršći simptom...meni je bio.




> Ne cini mi se da cemo docekati lijepe vijesti. Boluckanje se pojaca ako sjedim, muvam se naokolo. Uglavnom, pritisak je bas kao da cu procuriti sada, ali progesteron ne da. Znam, dosadna sam i sebi samoj....ali znam da me i mozete razumijeti.


I promjene raspoloženja kao što netko prije reče...




> Ma osjecam se kao da se sama sebi inatim. Ne mogu reci da me neizvjesnost ubija u pojam. Ubija me u pojam ta placljivost, pa smirenost, pa nezainteresiranost, pa to sto su cicke jednake, to sto me ponekad zabolucka (sjedenje mi ne odgovara-eto to sam skuzila).....emotional roller coaster na najjace, a ja si ne usudim to priznati. ​(onaj strah od biokemijske kad ti je sreca dana i oduzeta istog trena je mozda jaci nego si zelim priznati)


Znaš draga da su sve simptomi i ništa su simptomi. I isto tako da simptomi nikoga od nas ne moraju biti tvoji. Ali isto tako te u potpunosti razumijem da ne možeš bez osluškivanja i uspoređivanja sad kad je dan bete ovako blizu. Stvarno si je mogla izvaditi već danas, znaš i sama ako je pozitivna da će se vidjeti. Kako si funkcionirala do sada nakon transfera, kad bi krenuo ciklus? Ne znam što bi ti pametnog rekla, osim da čekam s tobom...

----------


## Rominka

Ili prokvarim vec 5dnt ili bas dan kad i trebam dobiti. Nema tu kod mene nekih velikih odgadjanja. 
Mislim da cu sutra otici vaditi betu. Da finimo tu storiju. Jucer sam si jedva heparin dala.

----------


## katka22

> Ili prokvarim vec 5dnt ili bas dan kad i trebam dobiti. Nema tu kod mene nekih velikih odgadjanja. 
> Mislim da cu sutra otici vaditi betu. Da finimo tu storiju. Jucer sam si jedva heparin dala.


Pretpostavljam da te heparin boli (ja sam primala clexane)...ja sam ih mrzila, pekle su za poludit, ni jednu drugu injekciju nisam osjetila kao njih, a nisam ih ni sama davala već MM. U tome te razumijem, taj dio je i mene djelomično natjerao da uranim s betom koji dan da znam na čemu sam i stvarno ne znam kako ću ih primati toliko dugo koliko ću trebati kad zatrudnim...baš sam ih mrzila.

----------


## Rominka

I ja sam na clexaneu. U principu mi nije problem, skuzila sam da kad ga protrljam malo kroz dlanove da ga ugrijem, i kad ga jaaaaako polako dajem da ne pecka/boli. Ali jucer.....ajme meni. Koza kao da je supersenzibilna i istovremeno vrlo vrlo debela. Koma. I zbog njega, a i progesterona bih voljela znati sto prije na cemu sam.

----------


## Argente

> Pozdrav drage cure!!
> Zanima me dali je netko bio u postupku s dijagnozom multiple?


Je, bila je Snekica. Ne znam koliko često navraća ovdje pa joj pošalji privatnu poruku.

Romi, daj vadi tu betu više, ne muči nas  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Rominka, navijamo.....

----------


## Astoria

Pozdrav jos jednom  :Smile: 
Iako sam se jucer registrirala citam dugo i Rominki također kao i ostalim cekalicama zelim srecu!
Ja sam danas 5 dpt i nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se pitam jel to normalno? Ovo mi je prvi postupak..
Povremeno probadanje u jajnicima i mala napuhnutost al to je bilo i prije transfera. Jos imam primit jedan booster u petak.

----------


## Rominka

Sad izvolite biti napete u iscekivanju skupa sa mnom. Ne znam kad ce nalaz biti gotov.

----------


## milasova8

Rominka, zelim da se forum zatrese od velike bete!! 
Cekamo skupa s tobom!

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka, vibriram za pozitivnu betu....

----------


## bornastra

Rominka... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sreeetnooo od srca!!!

----------


## Isabel

*Rominka,* i ja sam na Clexaneu, i tako ću cijelu trudnoću. Već sam oguglala na bol prilikom uboda i peckanje, isto si ga polako dajem. Nisam primjetila nikakvu razliku od toplo/hladnog. Prvo sam ga vrijeme držala u frižideru a sad više ne jer je potpuno isto. Ipak, u odnosu na Fragmin (koji sam uzimala u prijašnje 2 trudnoće) puno je manje bolan, neusporedivo puno manje podljeva imam pa sam sretna.

I ja sam u iščekivanju rezultata, trebali bi mi doći nalazi Niftyja pa sam sva na iglama. Već ga čekam od jučer jer su rekli 6-10 dana, meni jučer bio 7.  :Smile: .

Eto čekamo zajedno i nadamo se tvojoj velikoj beti i mojim urednim rezultatom!  :fige:

----------


## Bluebella

Rominka ~~~~~~~~|

----------


## Astoria

Ne znam zasto mi se ne vide postovi, sigurno trebaju proci neka odobrenja?
Cekam napeto rezultate Rominka s ostalim curama.
Ima li jos netko da je u cekanju da se pratimo i malo si skratimo vrijeme?

----------


## katka22

> Sad izvolite biti napete u iscekivanju skupa sa mnom. Ne znam kad ce nalaz biti gotov.


Nekako imam pozitivan osjećaj, nadam se da je ispravan...čekam s tobom :Heart: 




> *Rominka,* i ja sam na Clexaneu, i tako ću cijelu trudnoću. Već sam oguglala na bol prilikom uboda i peckanje, isto si ga polako dajem. Nisam primjetila nikakvu razliku od toplo/hladnog. Prvo sam ga vrijeme držala u frižideru a sad više ne jer je potpuno isto. Ipak, u odnosu na Fragmin (koji sam uzimala u prijašnje 2 trudnoće) puno je manje bolan, neusporedivo puno manje podljeva imam pa sam sretna.
> 
> I ja sam u iščekivanju rezultata, trebali bi mi doći nalazi Niftyja pa sam sva na iglama. Već ga čekam od jučer jer su rekli 6-10 dana, meni jučer bio 7. .
> 
> Eto čekamo zajedno i nadamo se tvojoj velikoj beti i mojim urednim rezultatom!


Sigurno će biti sve u redu...

----------


## nina977

Rominka,nestrpljivo čekamo s tobom!

----------


## SofiA1

Rominka cekamo pozitivnu i lepu betu

----------


## Optimist

Rominka, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## Optimist

Curke, mene je Clexane uzasno bolio zbog tupe igle pa sam ga (uz odobrenje mog gin.) pretakala u spricu koju bih kupila u ljekarni i na koju se stavi pripadajuca igla, koja je ostra. To me je spasilo.
Sam heparin pece, ali je tako bilo puuuuuno lakse.

----------


## Munkica

I ja virkam i držim fige ogromne, Rominka  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Jedno Veliko Nista!!!!! Opet. Hvala svakoj koja je mislila i bila uz mene. Ali, sad vas molim, ne tugujte i ne obasipajte forum tuznim emotikonima. Idemo dalje i bodrimo one koje su u postupcima <3 
A mi se svakako pisemo, jer peti put mozda nije uspjelo, ali hoce zato sesti  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

:Heart:

----------


## Munkica

Miša mu! Šest je dobar broj  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Rominka,samo hrabro dalje.Meni je 6.put u Pragu bio uspješan,isto želim i tebi od srca!!

----------


## katka22

> Jedno Veliko Nista!!!!! Opet. Hvala svakoj koja je mislila i bila uz mene. Ali, sad vas molim, ne tugujte i ne obasipajte forum tuznim emotikonima. Idemo dalje i bodrimo one koje su u postupcima <3 
> A mi se svakako pisemo, jer peti put mozda nije uspjelo, ali hoce zato sesti


 :grouphug:

----------


## Carrot

> Jedno Veliko Nista!!!!! Opet. Hvala svakoj koja je mislila i bila uz mene. Ali, sad vas molim, ne tugujte i ne obasipajte forum tuznim emotikonima. Idemo dalje i bodrimo one koje su u postupcima <3 
> A mi se svakako pisemo, jer peti put mozda nije uspjelo, ali hoce zato sesti


Rominka zbog tebe sam sad usla u forum da se razveselim. Kad ono hladan tus. Ok, necemo tugovati, dobar je stav, bitno da je lijep bio izlet u Prag [emoji4]
Zavidim na hrabrosti i upornosti to ce te dovesti do rezultata! 
Zaista se divim svima, nije to lako, suosjecam! Vjerujem da svaki put si obeshrabren ali isto tako vjerujte vi da to je samo jos jedan korak blizi do uspjeha! Bit ce! Mora biti! Sad se odmori malo....i cekamo te i pratimo dalje! [emoji173]

----------


## Tulipan37

Rominka ❤❤
Necemo tugovati vec odmah poceti vibrirati za sljedeci put. I da taj bude uspjesan. Ima nas hrpa koja navijamo za tebe i biti ce sve u redu. Uspjeti ces a onda cemo se sve skupa veseliti zajedno s tobom!

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav svima!!!! Dal vidi tko jos dvje crtice ili samo ja???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - ti si nam trudna?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube - ti si nam trudna?


Jooooj draga nadam se.... nakon feta mi je pobrkao se celi ciklus sa 28- 29dc doslo na 23- 24dc... i prosli mjesec sam pratila ovulaciju sa trakicama pa mi je bila izmedu 9dc do 11dc... i sada zadnja menst.bila 24.3 a ovulacija 3 ili 4.4 nakon toga sam pratila bazalnu koja skocila 6.4 na 37.5 i danas danas tako drzi se malo varira od 37.2 do 37.5... danas probala raditi test ili druga crtica pojavila se nakon pet min. Mozda rano jos posto danas bi trebala ili jucer dobiti.... pokusati cu raditi jos za dva dana pa cemo viditi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Pa to je ful jasna crta  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Pa to je ful jasna crta


Hvala draga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Rominka, veseli me tvoj pozitivan stav, sretan ti i uspjesan slijedeci dobitan postupak.

Ja sam jucer imala aspiraciju, od tri jajne stanice, dvije su bile za oplodnju, a danas mi javili da se razvija samo jedna..... 
Sutra je transfer, no ipak sam malo zalosna, pokusavam uci u pozitivu, al vidjet cemo .....
Lijepo je proljece, sunce, nadam se lijepim vijestima od svih cekalica  :Smile: .

----------


## katka22

> Lijep pozdrav svima!!!! Dal vidi tko jos dvje crtice ili samo ja???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk





> Jooooj draga nadam se.... nakon feta mi je pobrkao se celi ciklus sa 28- 29dc doslo na 23- 24dc... i prosli mjesec sam pratila ovulaciju sa trakicama pa mi je bila izmedu 9dc do 11dc... i sada zadnja menst.bila 24.3 a ovulacija 3 ili 4.4 nakon toga sam pratila bazalnu koja skocila 6.4 na 37.5 i danas danas tako drzi se malo varira od 37.2 do 37.5... danas probala raditi test ili druga crtica pojavila se nakon pet min. Mozda rano jos posto danas bi trebala ili jucer dobiti.... pokusati cu raditi jos za dva dana pa cemo viditi...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nisam te baš pohvatala, to je kod tebe onda opet prirodna trudnoća? Testovi znaju pokazati evaporacijsku drugu crticu izvan vremena predviđenog za očitanje, ali najbolje je ponoviti ga ponovo za dva dana...svakako, nadamo se da je plus! 




> Rominka, veseli me tvoj pozitivan stav, sretan ti i uspjesan slijedeci dobitan postupak.
> 
> Ja sam jucer imala aspiraciju, od tri jajne stanice, dvije su bile za oplodnju, a danas mi javili da se razvija samo jedna..... 
> Sutra je transfer, no ipak sam malo zalosna, pokusavam uci u pozitivu, al vidjet cemo .....
> Lijepo je proljece, sunce, nadam se lijepim vijestima od svih cekalica .


Draga Tinca18, znamo da je upravo ta jedna sasvim dovoljna za normalnu trudnoću...nadajmo se da će upravo tako i biti i kod tebe... Pokušaj nastaviti s tom pozitivom i vibriramo na najjače!

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam te baš pohvatala, to je kod tebe onda opet prirodna trudnoća? Testovi znaju pokazati evaporacijsku drugu crticu izvan vremena predviđenog za očitanje, ali najbolje je ponoviti ga ponovo za dva dana...svakako, nadamo se da je plus! 
> 
> 
> 
> Draga Tinca18, znamo da je upravo ta jedna sasvim dovoljna za normalnu trudnoću...nadajmo se da će upravo tako i biti i kod tebe... Pokušaj nastaviti s tom pozitivom i vibriramo na najjače!


Da prirodna trudnoca... mislim da ne laze test posto temperatura visoka i menstr.kasni... vadila sam ujutro krv na beta hcg pa cekam nalaz...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Ako je 10dnt 12dpo (transfer dvodnevnog) test od 10mIU negativan da li je to onda izgubljena nada. Beta sljedeci tj.

----------


## Astoria

Ja sam danas 6dpt trodvnevnog embrija, ne znam koliko stanicnog.. s obzirom na sutrasnji zadnji booster ima li ikakvog smisla radit test prije 27.4 kad mi je beta?
Kengur ja sam prvi put pa ti stvarno ne znam al sigurno ima cura koje ce se javit.
Sretno nam svima!  :Smile:

----------


## nicky_111

> Ako je 10dnt 12dpo (transfer dvodnevnog) test od 10mIU negativan da li je to onda izgubljena nada. Beta sljedeci tj.


To bi ak dobro računam bio 7dnt da je bila blastocista i mislim da je još rano za izgubit nadu. Ja bi ponovila za 2 dana test na tvom mjestu.

----------


## Kengurica

Nicky hvala! Astoria, i meni prvi. Ako ti je booster HCG onda cak i 5 dana stoji u organizmu. Ako ti je decapeptyl sto sam ja imala, on ne utječe na test jer nije HCG.

----------


## Katesplit1

> Ako je 10dnt 12dpo (transfer dvodnevnog) test od 10mIU negativan da li je to onda izgubljena nada. Beta sljedeci tj.


Meni je 9dnt blastociste  takav test bio negativan, beta 97

----------


## ljube555

Beta 59.3....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

*Kengurica*, i ja mislim da je još rano, ja bi ga ponovila za koji dan.
*Ljube555*, obzirom da ti M kasni tek 0 ili jedan dan, meni se beta čini super! Još je jako rano, samo nek se lijepo dupla!!

----------


## Kengurica

Katesplit, isti taj 9dnt ti je beta bila tolika?

----------


## Vaki

Ljube-čestitam draga! Bravo!

----------


## ljube555

> *Kengurica*, i ja mislim da je još rano, ja bi ga ponovila za koji dan.
> *Ljube555*, obzirom da ti M kasni tek 0 ili jedan dan, meni se beta čini super! Još je jako rano, samo nek se lijepo dupla!!


Danas je tek 3+5tt




Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube-čestitam draga! Bravo!


Hvala draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *Kengurica*, i ja mislim da je još rano, ja bi ga ponovila za koji dan.
> *Ljube555*, obzirom da ti M kasni tek 0 ili jedan dan, meni se beta čini super! Još je jako rano, samo nek se lijepo dupla!!


U pon.ponavljam betu...u sub.kod nas ne radi nista gdje bi mogla izvaditi krv

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ljube cestitke od srca!!
Kengurice, brevacid je u pitanju onaj da d sam imala u nedjelju. Znaci nista od testica, morat cu cekat betu  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Beta 59.3....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Cestitam draga ljube! Sad se malo opusti, uzivaj u prvim danima i ne razmisljaj o betama. Daj si sansu za malo uzivanja u osjecaju da si trudna...beta je super za tako rano. Vec i imas uspjesne prirodne trudnoce iza sebe i vjerujem da ce i ovaj put biti sve u redu. Cestitke!

----------


## ljube555

> Cestitam draga ljube! Sad se malo opusti, uzivaj u prvim danima i ne razmisljaj o betama. Daj si sansu za malo uzivanja u osjecaju da si trudna...beta je super za tako rano. Vec i imas uspjesne prirodne trudnoce iza sebe i vjerujem da ce i ovaj put biti sve u redu. Cestitke!


Hvala, draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure trebam pomoc... dr.me danas salje na beta hcg ako jucer bila oko 60 koliko bi danas trebala biti???? Sada kod mene ponavlja se isti scenarij kaj me bude setao svvaki dan vaditi betu.. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Cure trebam pomoc... dr.me danas salje na beta hcg ako jucer bila oko 60 koliko bi danas trebala biti???? Sada kod mene ponavlja se isti scenarij kaj me bude setao svvaki dan vaditi betu.. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa ne kužim, zašto svaki dan ponavljati betu? To te šalje tvoj ginekolog?
Beta treba rasti, ako se za 48 sati treba uduplati, sad bi trebala narasti bar na 90 čini mi se...

----------


## ljube555

> Pa ne kužim, zašto svaki dan ponavljati betu? To te šalje tvoj ginekolog?


Da. Bedastog imam gin

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pa ne kužim, zašto svaki dan ponavljati betu? To te šalje tvoj ginekolog?
> Beta treba rasti, ako se za 48 sati treba uduplati, sad bi trebala narasti bar na 90 čini mi se...


U jednoj trudn.sam vadila 6 ili 7 puta. Prije sam imala vanmatericnu pa valjda hoce to izbjeci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Da. Bedastog imam gin
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa ustvari, ne moraš je ti ponavljati odmah danas...pa ne kužim zašto svaki dan ako je smisao da se vidi da se pravilno dupla u nekom vremenskom razmaku, a obično je to bar 48 sati. Jasno mi je da treba potvrditi da raste, ali ne na dnevnoj bazi...tvoja je trudnoća prirodna i većina žena u ovoj fazi ni ne zna da su trudne. Ti bi tek danas trebala dobiti M, jel tako? 
Naravno, ne moraš ti otići na betu, logičnije mi je da odeš lipo u ponedjeljak i nakon toga čekaš uzv. Sve drugo je bezveze i tebi dodatni stres jer nema nikakvih indikacija da se zbog bilo čega trebaš brinuti...

----------


## katka22

> U jednoj trudn.sam vadila 6 ili 7 puta. Prije sam imala vanmatericnu pa valjda hoce to izbjeci
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ako je vanmaterična ne daj Bože, ne može se ništa izbjeći...ja sam je imala dva puta i oba puta su bete bile puno manje od očekivanog za taj dan kad sam vadila. I ponavljali su ih s razmakom od čak tjedan dana. Naravno, dobila sam uputu da u međuvremenu u slučaju nekih čudnih bolova krvarenja i slično obavezno odem na hitnu. Ti nemaš nikakve loše simptome i smatram da ti gin samo bezpotrebno diže paniku i nabija STRES, a to je zadnje što ti sad trebaš...

----------


## Munkica

Slažem se s Katkom. 
Meni je beta čak nepravilno rasla i u razmacima od 5 dana (rasla je za nekih 50% u 48 h) pa je na kraju sve bilo ok. Ovako ćeš se samo bezveze uzrujavati.

----------


## Isabel

*Ljube,* ja ne bi išla da sam na tvom mjestu. Nema smisla jer današ nja neće ništa pametno pokazati, može biti gotovo ista a onda će te samo zabrinuti što je nepotrebno.Ja bi izignorirala gin-a, uživala za vikend i vadila u pon.
Briga i razbijanje glave oko brojeva bete zbilja nema smisla i može ti samo naškoditi!

Trudna si  :Very Happy:  i bok, u pon nova beta i onda ćemo dalje!

----------


## garava13

Cure, da se malo javim, sad kad mi se sleglo sve. Zao mi je za sve negativne bete, a cure sa pozitivnim betama samo hrabro dalje..
Meni je m napokon zavrsio iako je trajao jako dugo nakon ove biokem. Imamo 2 smrzlica pa sljedeci tjedan idemo vidjeti kada ce mi vratiti.. nema odustajanja.
Sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## Katesplit1

> Katesplit, isti taj 9dnt ti je beta bila tolika?


Da, imala sam transfer blastocisti, nosim blizance

Izadila sam bila krv u klinici i dok sam čekala rezultate pišnula na test - bio je negativan,  nije bio jutarnji urin, ali nisam mokrila cca 3 sata

----------


## Astoria

Evo mene opet  :Smile: 
Danas 7dpt i jutros zadnji brevacid.
Idem i iz euforije u depresiju i obrnuto :Cekam: 
Skuzila sam da sam pocela lagano otpisivat sve jer nemam nikakvih bolova, probadanja ni slicno o cem citam vec danima.
Malo sam napuhnuta od boostera pa onda opet citam da su cure kojima je uspjelo uz hcg iz trudnoce bile jako napuhnute jos u boostere i svasta nesto.
Nemojte zamjerit nemam se kome pojadat, mm stalno radi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kengurica

Astoria i ja čekam betu. Prvi tjedan mi je bio horor jer sam stvarno bila mirovala pa mi dani nisu prolazili i izguglala sam valjda sve što postiji. Drugi tjedan sam aktivnija i puno mi je lakše. Čitajući sam došla do zaključka da simptomi mogu i ne moraju ništa značiti pa se neću ni zanositi ni biti razočarana simptomima. Nekog sam mišljenja da većinu simptoma izazovu hormoni, ali onda tko zatrudni poveže stim tko ne sa utrogestanima  :Smile:  Meni su ti cice nabrekle, imam kao menstrualne bolove od 10. dana od punkcije. Vidjet ćemo kad izvadim betu.

----------


## Astoria

Kad ti je beta? Meni tek 27.4, znaci bolovi su ti od negdje 7dpt?
Meni su cice podivljale valjda jos od gonala tako da tome ne pridajem neku paznju, al ovo drugo je sve mir i tisina..
Jesi i imala transfer 3 ili 5 dan?
Ja 3..

----------


## Kengurica

2. Dan transfer. Beta u srijedu, ali mialim da necu docekati seijedu, da cu se malo pozuriti  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Nisi imala boostere? Znaci ides vadit ranije?  :Smile: 
Ja oko pon-utorka trebam i dobit, vidjet cemo sto vrijeme nosi..

----------


## Tinca18

Eto, danas napravljen transfer 2dnevnog 4stanicnig zametka. 
I sad duuuuugo cekanje do bete.....

----------


## Kengurica

Astoria, zadnjo HCG booster sam imala na dan punkcije. Znam da brzam, ali prvi mi je postupak pa mogu valjda i malo grijesiti  :Wink:  Sretno nam svim čekalicama.

----------


## Astoria

Tincica sretno!
Meni jedva prosao tjedan jos "samo" tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Kengu i meni je prvi postupak al meni je ovo i treci booster..
Vrijeme ide sporo a taman kad booster ispari vadit cu betu tako da nista ni od testica  :Sad: 
Ako za koji dan i ne dobijem prije bete..

----------


## Kengurica

Meni je dosta cura reklo da ne dobije pod utricima. Tek par dana nakon sto ih stane piti. Neces dobiti jer ces biti trudna. Think pink.  :Smile:  Moj zametak je bio spor pa sam ja vec na dan transfera isplakala svoj neuspjeh. Malo se nadam, ali sam vrlo svjesna da u postotcima sansa ide vise na neuspjeh no ti zbilja nemas razloga misliti da nece biti uspjesno. Imala si lijepo embrij koji je sad na najboljem mjestu na kojem moze biti i neka to lijepo rezultira dobrom betom.

----------


## Tinca18

Astoria, sretno i tebi, da ti što prije prođe drugi tjedan čekanja.

----------


## Astoria

Hvala curke, ne zelim se previse nadat pa past ko kruska, koliko mogu vidjet i izcitat u mpo je sve moguce i nemoguce.
Jos 7 dana pa cemo vidjet.
Volila bi da dobijem ako trebam dobit, nego da ju cekam dugo.
Na inseminaciji pod utjecajem estrofema sam cekala skoro 10 dana.

----------


## Provy

Hej curke, evo da se ukljucim i u ovom postupku

----------


## Astoria

Pozdrav Provi  :Smile: 
8dpt mir i tisina. Dosada ubija iako sam pomalo pocela sve radit..

----------


## Provy

Hej, samo mi je prvu recenicu izbacilo

----------


## Provy

Sad me ovo vec ljuti s jednom recenicom! Vec 2 puta napisala litanije

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, trebam popiti 3x1 tabletu estrofema a danas sam preskocila popiti. Dal da sad popijem 2 odjednom jer mi je vrijeme za 3-cu ili da popijem samo 1 i nastavim kao da sam popila sve kako treba?

----------


## Astoria

Zatisje.. ima li jos cekalica da se bodrimo, dani mi ko minute idu..
Tulipan ja ne bi 2 popila, tu sad trecu pa bi nastavila normalno. Cini mi se da se da sam i ja imala tu situaciju s klomifenima prije par mj pa sam napravila tako. Mislim da nije velika steta preskocit jednu kad je vec 3×1  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Jutroo  :Smile: 
9dpt, od sinoc povremeno menga bolovi, bojim se da vjestica stize  :Sad: 
Pripremam se lagano na neuspjeh iako mm kaze da sam uranila i da nisam normalna  :Laughing:

----------


## Provy

Jutro  :Smile:  4dpt, grčevi od probave jedino i nekad me malo žigne dodatno. Cicke k'o silikonske. Kako je danas Astoria?

----------


## Isabel

Koliko čekalica, super!  :Very Happy: 
Sretno cure, tu smo za vas i čekamo s vama!! Nadamo se najboljem, neka bude plodno proljeće  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing: !

----------


## Astoria

Evo izgurali smo nekako do 10dpt  :Laughing: 
Simptoma nema, tj nije ih ni bilo, od subote navecer i jucer sam imala trenutaka da menga dolazi kojoj je svecani 28 dan sutra. Beta tek u petak, zgrist cu se do tada  :Laughing:

----------


## Astoria

Nema tako puno cekalica Isabel,to se meni cini da ja stalno nesto meljem  :Laughing:

----------


## Kengurica

Moja beta 0. Moram priznati da sam ocekivala.

----------


## Astoria

Kengu zao mi je  :grouphug: 
Jel ti prvi postupak? Imate li smrzlice?
Sve se nekako bojim tog scenarija u petak, ako ne i prije..

----------


## ljube555

Cure, u cetvrtak beta 58.14 a danas 303.65!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ljube cestitam jos jednom od srca!  :Heart: 
Neka sve bude mirno i sretno dok ne stigne braco ili seka!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube cestitam jos jednom od srca! [emoji813]
> Neka sve bude mirno i sretno dok ne stigne braco ili seka!


Hvala draga!!!! Tebi zelim takoder da docekas lijepu betu!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Ljube cestitam od srca! 
Astoria, prvi postupak, imali iz stimuliranig samo ovaj siroti embrij  :Sad:  Nece tebi biti tako, puuuno srece ti zelim! Ja sam popunila statistiku loseg ishoda, sad si ti na redu za dobar ishod.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube cestitam od srca! 
> Astoria, prvi postupak, imali iz stimuliranig samo ovaj siroti embrij  Nece tebi biti tako, puuuno srece ti zelim! Ja sam popunila statistiku loseg ishoda, sad si ti na redu za dobar ishod.


Hvala draga!!!! Tebi zelim da cim prije ugledas plusic i pozitivnu betu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Provy

Kengurice, meni je drugi stimulirani (trenutni) postupak bio puno uspješniji što se tiče broja jajnih stanica, nadam se da će i tebi biti! 
Ljube, čestitam od <3 Astoria, držim fige za petak  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Kengurice, meni je drugi stimulirani (trenutni) postupak bio puno uspješniji što se tiče broja jajnih stanica, nadam se da će i tebi biti! 
> Ljube, čestitam od <3 Astoria, držim fige za petak


Hvala vam cure!!!! Neznam i kaj bi mogao tad viditi... posto bit ce tek 4+6..
Tako rano nisam nikad bila na uzv...
Danas 4+2

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Ljube čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! sretno dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kengurica žao mi je........... samo hrabro naprijed!!!

Astoria, Provy kako prolazi čekanje do bete? mirujete ili sve normalno?

Meni je tek 4 dpt, tako da te pratim Provy, koji ti je postupak?

----------


## Astoria

11 dpt, davnas je i sluzbeni dan za m  :Trči: 
Od sutra kasni  :Laughing: 
Hm..ja bas strogo mirovala nisam jer imam jednu od 5 god, velika i nije zahtjevna al ono, ne mozes lezat cijeli dan  :Laughing: 
Kuhala sam 2-3 dan, jedino nisam vozila 4-5 dana drugo manje vise sve osim naravno tezih kucanskih, dizanja i sl..

----------


## ljube555

> 11 dpt, davnas je i sluzbeni dan za m 
> Od sutra kasni [emoji38]
> Hm..ja bas strogo mirovala nisam jer imam jednu od 5 god, velika i nije zahtjevna al ono, ne mozes lezat cijeli dan [emoji38]
> Kuhala sam 2-3 dan, jedino nisam vozila 4-5 dana drugo manje vise sve osim naravno tezih kucanskih, dizanja i sl..


Kada padni testic????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! sretno dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kengurica žao mi je........... samo hrabro naprijed!!!
> 
> Astoria, Provy kako prolazi čekanje do bete? mirujete ili sve normalno?
> 
> Meni je tek 4 dpt, tako da te pratim Provy, koji ti je postupak?


Hvala puno!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Provy

Hej Tinca, meni je ovo drugi stimulirani postupak. Vratili mi 2 blastice 5. dan, a imamo i 4 smrzlića  :Smile:  Ovaj postupak smo bili u Mariboru. Rekli su mi da ne mirujem, samo da ne radim ništa fizički teško. Uzela sam bolovanje tjedan dana. Prošli put sam prokrvarila 8dpt pa sad strahujem od nadolazećeg petka k'o sam vrag... Prijepodne nekako više mirujem, dok popodne malo prošetam, nekad malo skuham i tako  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Moja beta 0. Moram priznati da sam ocekivala.


Žao mi je...




> Cure, u cetvrtak beta 58.14 a danas 303.65!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Vidiš da je sve u redu, i neka tako i ostane...




> Hvala vam cure!!!! Neznam i kaj bi mogao tad viditi... posto bit ce tek 4+6..
> Tako rano nisam nikad bila na uzv...
> Danas 4+2
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ne znam ima li smisla uopće raditi uzv prije kraja 6. ili tek 7. tjedna. Znam da ti se to čini kao vječnost, ali ženo, trudna si...i zaista pokušaj uživati u tome što opuštenije možeš. Pa realno, tek si trebala dobiti menzis ovih dana, nema se na uzv još što vidjeti...imala si sreće da si ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću koja nema baš nikakve indikacije problema, i u većini slučajeva niti trudničku knjižicu nećeš dobiti prije možda 8. tjedna. Stvarno se sad probaj ubaciti u raspoloženje trudničkog uživanja... Sretno dalje!

----------


## ljube555

> Žao mi je...
> 
> 
> 
> Vidiš da je sve u redu, i neka tako i ostane...
> 
> 
> 
> Ne znam ima li smisla uopće raditi uzv prije kraja 6. ili tek 7. tjedna. Znam da ti se to čini kao vječnost, ali ženo, trudna si...i zaista pokušaj uživati u tome što opuštenije možeš. Pa realno, tek si trebala dobiti menzis ovih dana, nema se na uzv još što vidjeti...imala si sreće da si ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću koja nema baš nikakve indikacije problema, i u većini slučajeva niti trudničku knjižicu nećeš dobiti prije možda 8. tjedna. Stvarno se sad probaj ubaciti u raspoloženje trudničkog uživanja... Sretno dalje!


Na pocetku 3mjeseca sestra me narucila na papa test 27.4 posto god.kontroliram inace...a tad nisam znala da bude trudnoca uopce ... i sada tako pogodilo da imam 27.4 papa test i trudnoca...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

> Kada padni testic????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ne znam Ljube, u petak sam primila zadnji brevacid..
Sad koliko ima smisla radit test??
Bojim se da ne bi bio lazno pozitivan pa razocaranje jos vece  :Sad:

----------


## katka22

> Ne znam Ljube, u petak sam primila zadnji brevacid..
> Sad koliko ima smisla radit test??
> Bojim se da ne bi bio lazno pozitivan pa razocaranje jos vece


Sad ću ja bubnut bezveze, ali tko pita ne skita... Brevactid u svom sastavu ima hcg? Znaš li? Sjećam se da su meni pri primanju takvih boostera rekli da je potrebno minimalno 5 dana da izađu iz organizma, a to dodatno ovisi o količini jedinica koliko si primila...

----------


## Astoria

Ma i ja sam jos friska u svemu, al koliko sam skuzila (prva 2 dana kvazi mirovanja sam citala do besvijesti forume  :Laughing:  brevacid ima hcg a onaj decaptyl nema. Primila sam 1500 u petak

----------


## katka22

> Ma i ja sam jos friska u svemu, al koliko sam skuzila (prva 2 dana kvazi mirovanja sam citala do besvijesti forume  brevacid ima hcg a onaj decaptyl nema. Primila sam 1500 u petak


E pa to me i zanimalo, nisam zapamtila imena lijekova, a znam da postoje oni sa ili bez hcg-a. Znači ako tvoj ima...stoji ono što sam malo prije napisala, mora proći minimalno 5 dana. Znači, možda već sutra neki test, ali s velikom rezervom. A možda je najbolje ne igrat se s živcima i čekat još koji dan za betu...Držim fige!

----------


## 1latica

Astoria, sačekaj još dva dana za testić. Ja sam nesretnica koja je 6 dana nakon brevactida popiškila + na digitalcu, dan nakon je ipak bio -. Uh, kad se sjetim i sada mi dođe slabo.
Sretno cure svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Astoria

Eh..to se i ja mislim Ljube, cas bi htjela znat prije bete pa onda nebi i tako se vrtim uokrug  :Joggler: 
Latica nemam ja tako nesto moderno nego onaj za 13kn iz mullera i jos jedan od 23  :Laughing: 
Ako sacekam jos 2 dana to je cetvrtak a u petak vadim betu  :scared:

----------


## Astoria

Menga bolovi se pojacavaju, bojim se da je to to... :Sad:

----------


## Provy

Nadam se da nije  :Sad:  Kako je jutros?

----------


## Astoria

Jutros zasad nista. Nemoram ni rec da sam luda  :Laughing: 
Jos samo 2 dana!!
Kako ste vi ostale curke?

----------


## Provy

Super, valjda vještica neće ni doći, držim fige!!!

Evo, mene od jučer baš panika hvata. Imam osjećaj kao da mi grudi više nisu toliko natekle k'o prvih dana pa sad već mislim da ništa od toga jer mi je tako bilo zadnji put. S druge strane, stomak mi uopće nije napiren, a zadnji put je bio pa opet ništa. Nisam pametna i izluđujem sve oko sebe, a tek je 6dnt  :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

Poz.cure.... danas sa jednom primjetila rozi iscjedak pri brisanju koji bio samo jednom... i u strahu isla sam vaditi betu... u pon.bila 303.64 danas 799.58

Malo me lovi strah kaj bi to moglo biti??? Danas 4+4

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

:Laughing:  ovo je pravi vrtuljak emocija, simptoma, ludila, svega..
Ja evo od jutros imam osjecaj da me trbuh zateze ko da sam radila trbusnjake  :Laughing: 
Grudi me bole valjda od prvog gonala pa se po njima ne mogu ravnat  :Laughing: 
Bole me i sad al cini mi se mrvicu manje nego prije, oko punkcije sam imala osjecaj da ce explode.
Pa ti sad znaj, nema pravila s nicim..

----------


## Astoria

Ljube ja mislim da to nije nista strasno s obzirom da ti je beta ok. Mozda se jos netko javi ja nemam iskustva s tim..

----------


## Astoria

Sto kazete na test sutra? U petak sam primila brevacid 1500.
Jel moguce da je ispario?  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

Evo, meni 5dpt, od simptoma bas nista posebno, jedino napuhnut trbuh i stalan pritisak jos od transfera. 
Odmaram malo po malo, ali ne mirujem strogo jer bi poludila od dosade aaaaaaa.
Astoria neznam ti za test nazalost, al ja poznam sebe i ja cu rađe betu nego test.

Provy koji dan ces ti na betu? 

Ljube i ja mislim da nije nista strasno, ne brini.

----------


## Astoria

Ja vec sad i sluzbeno ludim, nemojte zamjerit  :Laughing: 
A mislila sam da je punkcija najgori dio, oh kako sam se prevarila  :škartoc:

----------


## SofiA1

ljube cestitam...sto se tice rozeg iscedka ja sam ga imala oko 2nedelje,sve ok..tako da ne brini,bice to ok

----------


## ljube555

> ljube cestitam...sto se tice rozeg iscedka ja sam ga imala oko 2nedelje,sve ok..tako da ne brini,bice to ok


Strahu sam vanmatericne trudnoci... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Strahu sam vanmatericne trudnoci... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Draga ljube....rekla sam ti neki dan i želim ti ponoviti jer mi je žao da si u ovolikom stresu. Kod vanmaterične trudnoće koju sam ja imala dva puta, beta nikad ne raste ovako pravilno kao kod tebe. Smiri se i zaista, probaj se malo opustiti. To roskasto krvarenje kod tebe je vjerojatno bilo ništa, jako je često u ranim trudnoćama, kod VM krvarenje je krvavo, jače, češće, praćeno jakim bolovima. Ti si samo obično normalno trudna... uživaj u tome. Za desetak dana već ćeš na uzv moći vidjeti da je najvjerojatnije sve ok.

----------


## ljube555

> Draga ljube....rekla sam ti neki dan i želim ti ponoviti jer mi je žao da si u ovolikom stresu. Kod vanmaterične trudnoće koju sam ja imala dva puta, beta nikad ne raste ovako pravilno kao kod tebe. Smiri se i zaista, probaj se malo opustiti. To roskasto krvarenje kod tebe je vjerojatno bilo ništa, jako je često u ranim trudnoćama, kod VM krvarenje je krvavo, jače, češće, praćeno jakim bolovima. Ti si samo obično normalno trudna... uživaj u tome. Za desetak dana već ćeš na uzv moći vidjeti da je najvjerojatnije sve ok.


Hvala draaga!!!!! Jednostavno strah jace od mene.... u petak uzv ....

Nema vise iscjedka...grcevi imam jedino povremeno.... 

Imala sam i ja vanmatericnu prije 7god.prije ivf postupka... i taj strah jednostavno stoji... jedino mala utjeha tada je test pokazao poz.dosta kasnije vec sa 6tt a beta sa 8tt bila 2200... imala sam smede krvarenje u dan menstruaciji koje trajalo 5dana... a u ovom slucaju drugace... 

U petak bi beta trebala biti oko 1600 pa valjda bude gin.nesto vidio da je bar  dal je u maternice plod...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srdela

Pozdrav svim čekalicama bete! Dugo već čitam sve ove forume, ali se nisam nikad pridružila, iako su mi sve ove priče bile utjeha puno puta  :Love: 
Danas mi je 6dnt 3 dvodnevna embrija, jedan je bio obečavajući, već 6-stanični, a druga dva tako-tako. Beta je tek 04.05.  :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svim čekalicama bete! Dugo već čitam sve ove forume, ali se nisam nikad pridružila, iako su mi sve ove priče bile utjeha puno puta 
> Danas mi je 6dnt 3 dvodnevna embrija, jedan je bio obečavajući, već 6-stanični, a druga dva tako-tako. Beta je tek 04.05.


Sretno draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Provy

Dobrodošla srdela! Mojoj frendici su tako vratili 2 trodnevna embrija i sad evo ima klinju od 2 godine tako da držim fige  :Wink: 

Tinca,meni je beta 2.5. Ko živ ko mrtav do onda. Ludim od sinoć kako se približava famozni 8dnt kad sam prošli put prokrvarila...Pokušavam ne misliti na to, dolaze me frendice na kavu, ali evo u popodnevnim satima kao da neki klik u mozgu dobijem, jooooj

Astoria, još malo do bete, strpi se, možeš ti to  :Wink: 

Ljube, drago mi je da je prestalo, valjda te više neće zamarati glupi iscjedak iako to u ranoj trudnoći nije neoubičajeno.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Poz.cure.... danas sa jednom primjetila rozi iscjedak pri brisanju koji bio samo jednom... i u strahu isla sam vaditi betu... u pon.bila 303.64 danas 799.58
> 
> Malo me lovi strah kaj bi to moglo biti??? Danas 4+4
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube znam kako ti je. Strah je jacinod razuma. Meni je tako krenuo prvi spontano i kad sam u ovoj T vidjela rozi iscjedak odjurila sam na hitnu i tamo je na uzv sve bilo OK. Dr je rekla da je vjerojatno implatacijsko. Nikad vise se nije pojavilo. Napomena da mi beta u prvoj T nije rasla vec je padala, a tebi je Ok. Tako da se ne brini i mantraj da ce sve biti ok. To mene spasava.

----------


## Astoria

Pozdrav srdela! 
Uh, srecom sam imala popodne obaveze pa nisam mislila ma test. Al naravno cim sam stigla opet sam pocela mislit o njemu  :Laughing: 
Sutra je 13dpt a brevacid je bio 7dpt, pa valjda je vec ispario?!
Pojest cu se do petka.
Ljube kako si, prestalo je?

----------


## Kengurica

Ma Astoria ja mislim da nakon 6 dana valjda taj brevactid kvragu nije vise nutra. Ja sam 7 dana nakon brevactida napravila probni test i nije bio pozitivan.

----------


## Astoria

Kengurice dođe mi kao melem na ranu  :Laughing: 
Meni je sutra 6 dan od njega, razapinjem sama sebe zbog testa al nekako bi mozda vise volila znat da se ne sokiram u petak. Jesi ti pravila neki skupi?
Ja imam neka 2 iz mullera

----------


## Tinca18

Dobrodosla srdela.
Provy i ja cu betu najvjerojatnije 2.5. pa cemo vidjeti.
Astorija brzo ce petak!!!!

----------


## nina977

Astoria,možeš napraviti test sutra .Pošto  ti je 13. dnt  test bi trebao biti lijepo pozitivan a od Brevactida bi bila samo blijeda crtica ako se još zadržao u krvi .
Ja sam jednom testirala  treći dana nakon Brevactida i bila je jako ,jako blijeda crta.
Sretno!!

----------


## Kengurica

Imala sam s ebaya neke ne najjeftinije. Iz Engleske, ne od kineza. Drzim fige za plus, ali poslozi si jednu stvar, ako je minus nije sve gotovo. Zato je meni lakse bilo test napraviti ranije jer je jos postojala nada da beta iznenadi, ali zadnje dane nisam test radila.

----------


## Astoria

Ako me nema sutra pala sam u nesvijest  :Laughing: 
Nina sutra mi je 13dpt a transfer je bio 3 dan iza punkcije.
Uh uh vec vidim da padam u svakom slucaju  :Laughing:

----------


## Provy

7dnt, grudi me uopce ne bole vise  :Sad:  Nekad osjetim sitne grčeve, ali to je sve.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav srdela! 
> Uh, srecom sam imala popodne obaveze pa nisam mislila ma test. Al naravno cim sam stigla opet sam pocela mislit o njemu [emoji38]
> Sutra je 13dpt a brevacid je bio 7dpt, pa valjda je vec ispario?!
> Pojest cu se do petka.
> Ljube kako si, prestalo je?


Nemam iscjedak... to je bilo samo jednom jucer!!!! Suttra na uzv pa cemo sve viditi i znati na cemo smo. Beta bi sutra trebala biti oko 1600 bar da vidimo dal je na mjestu tockica!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ako me nema sutra pala sam u nesvijest [emoji38]
> Nina sutra mi je 13dpt a transfer je bio 3 dan iza punkcije.
> Uh uh vec vidim da padam u svakom slucaju [emoji38]


Ti bi mogla danas i testic napraviti[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Draga ljube....rekla sam ti neki dan i želim ti ponoviti jer mi je žao da si u ovolikom stresu. Kod vanmaterične trudnoće koju sam ja imala dva puta, beta nikad ne raste ovako pravilno kao kod tebe. Smiri se i zaista, probaj se malo opustiti. To roskasto krvarenje kod tebe je vjerojatno bilo ništa, jako je često u ranim trudnoćama, kod VM krvarenje je krvavo, jače, češće, praćeno jakim bolovima. Ti si samo obično normalno trudna... uživaj u tome. Za desetak dana već ćeš na uzv moći vidjeti da je najvjerojatnije sve ok.


Dal tebi od prve bete nije bilo dobro ili????? Opet imam taj rozi iscjedak cim sam kihnula

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja krenula kod gin.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Evo mene zene moje  :Laughing: 
Popisala sam crticu jutros!! Sad jel od t ili brevacida znat cemo ujutro  :Confused: 
Jutros se pojavila, malo je blijeda al se dobro vidi, stavila bi sliku al ne znam kako.
Ljube pokusaj se ne brinuti ili da odes sutra na betu opet radi svog mira  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Evo mene zene moje [emoji38]
> Popisala sam crticu jutros!! Sad jel od t ili brevacida znat cemo ujutro 
> Jutros se pojavila, malo je blijeda al se dobro vidi, stavila bi sliku al ne znam kako.
> Ljube pokusaj se ne brinuti ili da odes sutra na betu opet radi svog mira


Krenula sam kod gin.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Javi nam sto je bilo

----------


## ljube555

Drzite mi palce da bude sve uredu.... 

Nemam opet iscjedka

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Astoria super, nadam se, ma sigurna sam da ce beta potvrditi crticu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## srdela

Ljube, negdje sam čitala da takav blago rozi iscjedak može biti i od dugog korištenja utrića. Tvoja beta je super, tako da će sigurno biti ok.
Astoria, bravo za crticu!  :Smile: 
Mene izluđuje to što nisam uopće napuhnuta, niti grudi ni stomak, a primila sam brevactide, sutra imam još jedan, zadnji. Baš nikakve simptome  :Unsure:

----------


## baby-blue

> Dobrodosla srdela.
> Provy i ja cu betu najvjerojatnije 2.5. pa cemo vidjeti.
> Astorija brzo ce petak!!!!


Curke, čitam vas već duže vrijeme. Samo da prijavim da ću i ja vaditi betu 2.5. pa ćemo biti zajedno i iščekivanju i odbrojavanju dana!  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Tinca18

Srdela, ni ja nemam bas nikakvih simptoma osim pritiska ponekad u predjelu ispod pupka, a ostalo nista....

Baby-blu, super, sad nas je troje za 2.5., nadam se sreci za sve tri, ko onaj magican broj tri u reklami za radensku tri srca hehehehe.....

----------


## nina977

Astoria,bravo za plus!! :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Ljube,sigurno će biti sve dobro.Mozda je neki hematomčić?

----------


## baby-blue

> Srdela, ni ja nemam bas nikakvih simptoma osim pritiska ponekad u predjelu ispod pupka, a ostalo nista....
> 
> Baby-blu, super, sad nas je troje za 2.5., nadam se sreci za sve tri, ko onaj magican broj tri u reklami za radensku tri srca hehehehe.....


Super!!  I ja se nadam da će biti sreće za sve tri. Koji će vam biti dan nakon transfera?

----------


## Tinca18

> Super!!  I ja se nadam da će biti sreće za sve tri. Koji će vam biti dan nakon transfera?


Baby-blue, meni će biti 12.dnt, danas je 6, još pola.....

A tebi, koji ti je postupak, dnt,...?

----------


## ljube555

> Evo mene zene moje [emoji38]
> Popisala sam crticu jutros!! Sad jel od t ili brevacida znat cemo ujutro 
> Jutros se pojavila, malo je blijeda al se dobro vidi, stavila bi sliku al ne znam kako.
> Ljube pokusaj se ne brinuti ili da odes sutra na betu opet radi svog mira


Cestitam draga na crtice!!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Eh curke moje, vidjet cemo jel bravo ili nije. Ja se bojim tj 90% sam uvjerena da je to brevacid. Ko ce prezivit do ujutro  :Laughing: 
Sumnjam da je t jer me vec 2-3 dana zaboli ko da dobit svaki cas+sto nisam imala simptome tih gnjizdenja il cega vec  :Laughing: 
Srdela ni ja nisam osjecala neku veliku napuhnutost od boostera tj brevacida to mi je bio isto jedan od razloga da sumnjam da je uspjelo al opet ima ih jos bez napuhnosti a uspjele su, tako da...
Sutra je final countdown  :Laughing: 
Ljube cekamo te

----------


## baby-blue

> Baby-blue, meni će biti 12.dnt, danas je 6, još pola.....
> 
> A tebi, koji ti je postupak, dnt,...?


2. ICSi, 2 blastice, 10. dnt

----------


## Kengurica

Astoria, navijamo za pravi plus i vjerujem da se o tome i radi!

----------


## srdela

> Eh curke moje, vidjet cemo jel bravo ili nije. Ja se bojim tj 90% sam uvjerena da je to brevacid. Ko ce prezivit do ujutro 
> Sumnjam da je t jer me vec 2-3 dana zaboli ko da dobit svaki cas+sto nisam imala simptome tih gnjizdenja il cega vec 
> Srdela ni ja nisam osjecala neku veliku napuhnutost od boostera tj brevacida to mi je bio isto jedan od razloga da sumnjam da je uspjelo al opet ima ih jos bez napuhnosti a uspjele su, tako da...
> Sutra je final countdown 
> Ljube cekamo te


Nadam se da ćeš sutra javiti lijepu betu  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Eh curke moje, vidjet cemo jel bravo ili nije. Ja se bojim tj 90% sam uvjerena da je to brevacid. Ko ce prezivit do ujutro 
> Sumnjam da je t jer me vec 2-3 dana zaboli ko da dobit svaki cas+sto nisam imala simptome tih gnjizdenja il cega vec 
> Srdela ni ja nisam osjecala neku veliku napuhnutost od boostera tj brevacida to mi je bio isto jedan od razloga da sumnjam da je uspjelo al opet ima ih jos bez napuhnosti a uspjele su, tako da...
> Sutra je final countdown 
> Ljube cekamo te


To boluckanje kao da ćeš svaki čas dobit je iskusilo možda 50% svih naših trudnica iz uspješnih postupaka, uključujući i mene. Ja ti volim onu izreku, poznatu u našim krugovima: sve su simptomi i ništa su simptomi. Vibriram za sutra!

----------


## Astoria

Nekako me strah uopce pomislit da je uspjelo  :Undecided:  
Nego da ubacim i jednu oglasnu  :Laughing: 
Ima li netko da skuplja one figurice na kiosku sto se kupuju iz crtanog Regal academy?

----------


## ljube555

Evo me... molim utijehu kaj znaci ta tekucina u douglasu u strahu sam...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ljube nije ti nista poblize rekao, samo to?! Nisam kuci sada pa sam nabrzinu izguglala i koliko mi se cini da to nije opasno, jesi citala sto?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube nije ti nista poblize rekao, samo to?! Nisam kuci sada pa sam nabrzinu izguglala i koliko mi se cini da to nije opasno, jesi citala sto?


Pa nisam bas nesto nasla... izbacuje mi vanmatericnu trudn. Ali kaj po bete ne bi trebalo biti. Ali da njemu ne svida ta tekucina. Drugo mi nista nije rekao nego samo jos vise preplasio

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Meni pak nigdje nije to izbacilo. Koliko sam skuzila dosta zena ima te malo tekucine a oni koji imaju vise moze bit od endometrioze, puknuca cisti i slicno  :neznam: 
Koliko je moguce smiri se, mozda se jos javi netko ko se susretao s tim

----------


## katka22

> Pa nisam bas nesto nasla... izbacuje mi vanmatericnu trudn. Ali kaj po bete ne bi trebalo biti. Ali da njemu ne svida ta tekucina. Drugo mi nista nije rekao nego samo jos vise preplasio
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Cekaj, izasla si od dr koji ti nije rekao sto ti je? Ne kuzim...to sto je rekao znaci da ima slobodne tekucine gdje ne bi trebalo biti. Nisam strucnjak i ne zelim te dodatno plasiti. I dalje smatram da se trebas probati malo smiriti. Je li ti dao kakve upute, mirovanje, kontrolu? Drugo misljenje? Mislim, ocito si radila uzv... vidi li se vec ista? Ne znam koliko je pametno sad toliko i cackati dolje. Vjerojatno je najbolji savjet da mirujes par dana do sljedeceg uzv pregleda za neko razumno vrijeme kad bi se trebalo vise vidjeti i cuti srcana sktivnost. To je oko 7. tjedna. Ljube, sad lagano koji dan. Ne mozes napraviti bas nista da pogorsas situaciju budes li mirovala, upravo suprotno. Sretno draga...

----------


## ljube555

> Cekaj, izasla si od dr koji ti nije rekao sto ti je? Ne kuzim...to sto je rekao znaci da ima slobodne tekucine gdje ne bi trebalo biti. Nisam strucnjak i ne zelim te dodatno plasiti. I dalje smatram da se trebas probati malo smiriti. Je li ti dao kakve upute, mirovanje, kontrolu? Drugo misljenje? Mislim, ocito si radila uzv... vidi li se vec ista? Ne znam koliko je pametno sad toliko i cackati dolje. Vjerojatno je najbolji savjet da mirujes par dana do sljedeceg uzv pregleda za neko razumno vrijeme kad bi se trebalo vise vidjeti i cuti srcana sktivnost. To je oko 7. tjedna. Ljube, sad lagano koji dan. Ne mozes napraviti bas nista da pogorsas situaciju budes li mirovala, upravo suprotno. Sretno draga...


Rekao mi je da endometr.20mm nadzira se gestacijska od 4.1mm i ta tekucina. Dao mu utrogestan folacin i sutra vaditi betu. Navodno ta tekucina moze biti stara krv koja ostala od menstr.ili cista i vanmater.ali vanmater.kao iskljuc.zbog beta hcg... beta ima dobro duplanje i tre balo bi kao biti sve uredu. Dijagnozzu napisao prijeteci pobacaj i mirovanje. Kontrola za tjedan dana. 2.5

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cekaj, izasla si od dr koji ti nije rekao sto ti je? Ne kuzim...to sto je rekao znaci da ima slobodne tekucine gdje ne bi trebalo biti. Nisam strucnjak i ne zelim te dodatno plasiti. I dalje smatram da se trebas probati malo smiriti. Je li ti dao kakve upute, mirovanje, kontrolu? Drugo misljenje? Mislim, ocito si radila uzv... vidi li se vec ista? Ne znam koliko je pametno sad toliko i cackati dolje. Vjerojatno je najbolji savjet da mirujes par dana do sljedeceg uzv pregleda za neko razumno vrijeme kad bi se trebalo vise vidjeti i cuti srcana sktivnost. To je oko 7. tjedna. Ljube, sad lagano koji dan. Ne mozes napraviti bas nista da pogorsas situaciju budes li mirovala, upravo suprotno. Sretno draga...


I moze tekucina ostati od ovulaciji dok pukao folikul... nista konkretno nezna reci posto jako rano

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cekaj, izasla si od dr koji ti nije rekao sto ti je? Ne kuzim...to sto je rekao znaci da ima slobodne tekucine gdje ne bi trebalo biti. Nisam strucnjak i ne zelim te dodatno plasiti. I dalje smatram da se trebas probati malo smiriti. Je li ti dao kakve upute, mirovanje, kontrolu? Drugo misljenje? Mislim, ocito si radila uzv... vidi li se vec ista? Ne znam koliko je pametno sad toliko i cackati dolje. Vjerojatno je najbolji savjet da mirujes par dana do sljedeceg uzv pregleda za neko razumno vrijeme kad bi se trebalo vise vidjeti i cuti srcana sktivnost. To je oko 7. tjedna. Ljube, sad lagano koji dan. Ne mozes napraviti bas nista da pogorsas situaciju budes li mirovala, upravo suprotno. Sretno draga...


Jako tesko mirovati oko 4djeci. Ajd dva su velika ali dva mala. Ne smijem dignuti dijete

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Ljube, ja sam imala slobodne tekućine kad sam bila 5+par dana, nije se vidjela GV i dr. je rekla da je vjerojatno krv i da bih mogla skoro prokrvariti. Za tjedan dana na kontroli, tekućina nestala i srce je kucalo.
Morala sam pripaziti zbog hipera (ne se baviti sportom npr.), ali ne i mirovati. Dapače, ovdje potiču kretanje, a ne mirovanje. Evo me sada u 37. tt  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će i kod tebe tekućina nestati! Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ja sam imala slobodne tekućine kad sam bila 5+par dana, nije se vidjela GV i dr. je rekla da je vjerojatno krv i da bih mogla skoro prokrvariti. Za tjedan dana na kontroli, tekućina nestala i srce je kucalo.
> Morala sam pripaziti zbog hipera (ne se baviti sportom npr.), ali ne i mirovati. Dapače, ovdje potiču kretanje, a ne mirovanje. Evo me sada u 37. tt 
> Nadam se da će i kod tebe tekućina nestati! Sretno!


Hvala draga... i meni on rekao kao da je krv ali i da nadzira se gest.od 4.1mm... danas 4+5... i rekao 2.5na kontrolu tad ce biti5+4... 

A zbog cega dode do te tekucine????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ja sam imala slobodne tekućine kad sam bila 5+par dana, nije se vidjela GV i dr. je rekla da je vjerojatno krv i da bih mogla skoro prokrvariti. Za tjedan dana na kontroli, tekućina nestala i srce je kucalo.
> Morala sam pripaziti zbog hipera (ne se baviti sportom npr.), ali ne i mirovati. Dapače, ovdje potiču kretanje, a ne mirovanje. Evo me sada u 37. tt 
> Nadam se da će i kod tebe tekućina nestati! Sretno!


Znaci trebala bi kretati se ali umjereno?????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

A gle. Za kretanje ti ne bih željela savjetovati ništa. Najbolje da se krećeš ili miruješ koliko ti misliš da treba i onoliko koliko se ti osjećaš spremnom. 
Ja sam nakon 7. tt prehodala za vikend 36 km po Velebitu i sada u 37.tt jos uvijek šećem sat vremena na dan. Ali to sam ja  :Wink:  Mislim da svatko najbolje zna svoje mogućnosti i mjeru. Naravno da ako te boli ili imaš grčeve je bolje ništa ne forsirati.

----------


## ljube555

> A gle. Za kretanje ti ne bih željela savjetovati ništa. Najbolje da se krećeš ili miruješ koliko ti misliš da treba i onoliko koliko se ti osjećaš spremnom. 
> Ja sam nakon 7. tt prehodala za vikend 36 km po Velebitu i sada u 37.tt jos uvijek šećem sat vremena na dan. Ali to sam ja  Mislim da svatko najbolje zna svoje mogućnosti i mjeru. Naravno da ako te boli ili imaš grčeve je bolje ništa ne forsirati.


Nemam ni bolovi ni grcevi nista. Osim kaj mi boli malo trtica... i taj rozi iscjedak koji bio zasada par puta i nadam se da nece vise biti...

Sve u svemu puno ti hvala... 

Puno mi lakse...
Bojala se se sam vanmatericne posto sam nju imala...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Jutro cure! Danas je dan  :Unsure: 
Imala sam 2 testa iz mullera, onaj od 13kn i ovaj kao malo moderniji  :Laughing:  za 24kn. Steta da propadne pa sam napravila i njega. Evo je pozitivan!
Sad me jos vise uhvatila trta  :Laughing: 
Ljube drago mi je da si bolje, imam osjecaj da ce sve dobro zavrsit  :Smile: 
Nadam se da cu do 13h imat rezultate

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure! Danas je dan 
> Imala sam 2 testa iz mullera, onaj od 13kn i ovaj kao malo moderniji [emoji38] za 24kn. Steta da propadne pa sam napravila i njega. Evo je pozitivan!
> Sad me jos vise uhvatila trta [emoji38]
> Ljube drago mi je da si bolje, imam osjecaj da ce sve dobro zavrsit 
> Nadam se da cu do 13h imat rezultate


Hvala draga...bas idem na betu...

Sretno i da beta bude ogromna!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Ljube sve će biti ok, samo pozitivno.......

Astoria želim ti veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu !!!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube sve će biti ok, samo pozitivno.......
> 
> Astoria želim ti veeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu !!!!!


Mislim pozitivno koliko god mogu!!!! 

Hvala vam cure na podrske

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srdela

Ljube, sve će biti ok, samo laganini...
Astoria, čekamo veliku betu!!!

----------


## Provy

Prokrvarila

----------


## Astoria

Provy pa kako?! Dobila m? Koji ti je dpt?
Ja izvadila krv i sad cekanje..

----------


## baby-blue

Provy, baš mi je žao. Bojim se da ću i ja  :Sad:  
Astoria, super sad smo u isčekivanju. Držimo fige najveće  :Smile: ))
Ljube i ostale cure sretnoooo

----------


## Tinca18

Provy, što se dogodilo? pa nije ti tek 8dnt? jako mi je žao..... :Sad: 

Baby-blue zašto misliš da ćeš i ti?  :Confused:

----------


## Kengurica

Provy, bas bas menga? Ma ne mozes znati bez bete zar ne?

----------


## srdela

Provy, šta baš m? Koji je dan ciklusa?

----------


## ljube555

Moja beta 1792.38 ...20dno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srdela

> Moja beta 1792.38 ...20dno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tvoja beta se odlično dupla  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Rekao mi je da endometr.20mm nadzira se gestacijska od 4.1mm i ta tekucina. Dao mu utrogestan folacin i sutra vaditi betu. Navodno ta tekucina moze biti stara krv koja ostala od menstr.ili cista i vanmater.ali vanmater.kao iskljuc.zbog beta hcg... beta ima dobro duplanje i tre balo bi kao biti sve uredu. Dijagnozzu napisao prijeteci pobacaj i mirovanje. Kontrola za tjedan dana. 2.5
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Dakle, upute su mirovanje. Znam da ovaj prijeteći pobačaj u dijagnozi odvratno zvuči i stvarno se nadam da nije baš tako ozbiljno. Vjerujem da je uz malu djecu jako teško mirovati, ali ne mislim da trebaš nepomično ležati: upravo kako ti je Munkica rekla, u skladu s tim kako se osjećaš tako se i ponašaj. Izbjegni dizanje malenih i veća naprezanja svakako... 




> Jutro cure! Danas je dan 
> Imala sam 2 testa iz mullera, onaj od 13kn i ovaj kao malo moderniji  za 24kn. Steta da propadne pa sam napravila i njega. Evo je pozitivan!
> Sad me jos vise uhvatila trta 
> Ljube drago mi je da si bolje, imam osjecaj da ce sve dobro zavrsit 
> Nadam se da cu do 13h imat rezultate


Pa ja bih već čestitala najfriškijoj trudnici...




> Moja beta 1792.38 ...20dno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


I beta potvrđuje da se sve super razvija, nadajmo se da će tako i ostati. Ostavi google, ostavi razmišljanja odakle tekućina i zašto, posveti se ekipi oko sebe, a ponajviše sebi. Znam, lako je meni reći, ali jednostavno moraš...

----------


## katka22

> Prokrvarila


Žao mi je Provy...ali kao što cure kažu, zaista je rano i ako nije jako obilno krvarenje tek će beta za nekih 5-6 dana sigurno reći svoje. Hoćeš li vaditi betu da potvrdiš?

----------


## ljube555

> Dakle, upute su mirovanje. Znam da ovaj prijeteći pobačaj u dijagnozi odvratno zvuči i stvarno se nadam da nije baš tako ozbiljno. Vjerujem da je uz malu djecu jako teško mirovati, ali ne mislim da trebaš nepomično ležati: upravo kako ti je Munkica rekla, u skladu s tim kako se osjećaš tako se i ponašaj. Izbjegni dizanje malenih i veća naprezanja svakako... 
> 
> 
> 
> Pa ja bih već čestitala najfriškijoj trudnici...
> 
> 
> 
> I beta potvrđuje da se sve super razvija, nadajmo se da će tako i ostati. Ostavi google, ostavi razmišljanja odakle tekućina i zašto, posveti se ekipi oko sebe, a ponajviše sebi. Znam, lako je meni reći, ali jednostavno moraš...


Hvala draga!!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## holideja

> Evo me... molim utijehu kaj znaci ta tekucina u douglasu u strahu sam...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube,ja sam nakon postupka imala hiperstimulaciju-povećan jajnik i puno slobodne tekućine u douglasu.više sam mirovala, tekućina se kroz mjesec dva postepeno počela povlačiti dok nije se skroz povukla.nemoj se brinuti,ode ta tekućina.meni je dr.samo rekla kako su mi jajnici isto bili jako povećani da više mirujem i bez naglih pokreta pretjeranih kako se jajnici u toj slobodnoj tekućini ne bi "preokrenuli" tj.kako ne bi došlo do torzije jajnika.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,ja sam nakon postupka imala hiperstimulaciju-povećan jajnik i puno slobodne tekućine u douglasu.više sam mirovala, tekućina se kroz mjesec dva postepeno počela povlačiti dok nije se skroz povukla.nemoj se brinuti,ode ta tekućina.meni je dr.samo rekla kako su mi jajnici isto bili jako povećani da više mirujem i bez naglih pokreta pretjeranih kako se jajnici u toj slobodnoj tekućini ne bi "preokrenuli" tj.kako ne bi došlo do torzije jajnika.


Trudnoca bila uredu onda????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## baby-blue

> Provy, što se dogodilo? pa nije ti tek 8dnt? jako mi je žao.....
> 
> Baby-blue zašto misliš da ćeš i ti?


Zato jer me boli ko da ću dobiti, ista stvar.  :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katka22

> Ljube,ja sam nakon postupka imala hiperstimulaciju-povećan jajnik i puno slobodne tekućine u douglasu.više sam mirovala, tekućina se kroz mjesec dva postepeno počela povlačiti dok nije se skroz povukla.nemoj se brinuti,ode ta tekućina.meni je dr.samo rekla kako su mi jajnici isto bili jako povećani da više mirujem i bez naglih pokreta pretjeranih kako se jajnici u toj slobodnoj tekućini ne bi "preokrenuli" tj.kako ne bi došlo do torzije jajnika.


Ljube nije imala postupak, njena je trudnoća prirodna. Koliko sam shvatila ljube nema ni bolove ni ništa slično, osim malo roskastog iscjetka koji nije konstantan. Njoj ne prijete ovakve teške potencijalne situacije kao torzije... I ja sam uvjerena da će kod nje s bebačem biti sve ok na kraju.

----------


## Astoria

Evo meeeee beta 193!! 
To je ok jelda? Iskusne dijagnozu mi dajte na sunce  :Laughing: 
Jos sam malo u soku, sad se vec bojim nedjelje  :Laughing: 
Baby blue i mene je bolilo ko da cu dobit pa vidi  :Smile:

----------


## Kengurica

Astoria, iskusna nisam, ali se meni ovo čini izvrsno i čestitam i neka se lijepo dupla. Kakva lijepa vijest pred vikend!

----------


## srdela

Astoria, to je super beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

> Evo meeeee beta 193!! 
> To je ok jelda? Iskusne dijagnozu mi dajte na sunce 
> Jos sam malo u soku, sad se vec bojim nedjelje 
> Baby blue i mene je bolilo ko da cu dobit pa vidi


Rekoh ti neki dan, pms bolovi znaju ovako lijepo iznenaditi. Koji je dnt? 
Ma beta je super, super... sviđa mi se posebno što je moja jedina pozitivna do sada 9.dnt bila 197, skoro isto...
Čestitke!

----------


## baby-blue

> Evo meeeee beta 193!! 
> To je ok jelda? Iskusne dijagnozu mi dajte na sunce 
> Jos sam malo u soku, sad se vec bojim nedjelje 
> Baby blue i mene je bolilo ko da cu dobit pa vidi


aaaaa super ti je beta. Baš lijepi brojček!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
A koji ti je danas dan poslije transfera?

----------


## Tinca18

Super  Astoria, cestitam!!!!

----------


## srdela

i mene je sinoć počelo nešto lagano probadat u trbuhu i već sam plakala da je sve gotovo, ali ovo mi sad daje nadu  :Bouncing:

----------


## holideja

> Trudnoca bila uredu onda????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da,uredna trudnoća.

----------


## holideja

> Ljube nije imala postupak, njena je trudnoća prirodna. Koliko sam shvatila ljube nema ni bolove ni ništa slično, osim malo roskastog iscjetka koji nije konstantan. Njoj ne prijete ovakve teške potencijalne situacije kao torzije... I ja sam uvjerena da će kod nje s bebačem biti sve ok na kraju.


Nisam shvatila da je prirodna trudnoća,ali da, i moj odgovor je išao u smjeru toga da će sve biti ok i da to nema nikakvog utjecaja na trudnoću, mislila sam da je to jasno.pa ljube,da opet naglasio,kod mene ta slobodna tekućina nije imala nikakvog utjecaja na trudnoću i povukla se sama od sebe.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Cure, pratim vas već neko vrijeme, a sad se evo uključujem. 

*Astoria* to je odlična beta! Bojala sam se bravctida, jer se meni dogodilo da sam dva dana zaredom popiškila jasan plus, čak i beta bila pozitivna, no nakon dva dana je pala. Ipak, moja beta je bila ispod 100, stoga smatram da nema bojazni od boostera! Čestitam! Koliko sam upratila, ovo ti je prvi postupak, ako je tako, ti si jedna sretna žena <3 

*Ljube* miruj koliko možeš, ova tekućina u Douglasu ako je nema puno, nije alarmantna, tako su meni ginekolozi govorili. Ja recimo uvijek imam nešto slobodne tekućine jer patim od endometrioze, no kako je ona se stabilizirala, tako i tekućine više nema. Sve to ode, kroz sluz, ili menstruaciju. Koliko vidim imala si rozkasti icjedak, možda je to to što odlazi. Samo pozitivno dalje, beta ti je FANTASTIČNA! Čestitam!

Ostale cure, sretno dalje, uskoro i ja krećem opet u postupke, vaše priče su mi lijepo zagrijavanje. Neka bude ovo plodno proljeće i ljeto!

----------


## Astoria

Hvala curke, nadam se da ce na drugoj beti bit sve ok.
Danas mi je 14dpt 2 embrija od 3 dana al ne znam koliko stanicni  :Smile: 
Srdela mene je bolilo malo ko da ce menga 8dpt i onda intenzivnije 11-12dpt kad sam i stvarno trebala dobit tako da se po tim bolovima ne mozes ravnat. Iako sam i ja sebe od utorka pocela pripremat na kraj.
Jos cu se ja malo druzit s vama da vidim vase betice i lijepo mi je tu  :grouphug:

----------


## srdela

I meni je danas 8dpt pa me ova tvoja beta ohrabruje, jer danas cijeli dan neko bockanje u trbuhu

----------


## ljube555

> Evo meeeee beta 193!! 
> To je ok jelda? Iskusne dijagnozu mi dajte na sunce [emoji38]
> Jos sam malo u soku, sad se vec bojim nedjelje [emoji38]
> Baby blue i mene je bolilo ko da cu dobit pa vidi


Cestitam draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Provy

Hej drage moje, baš je pravo krvarenje u pitanju... Ležim i razmišljam kako opet smoći snage za dalje, opet svima govoriti kako nije uspjelo. Puno sreće ostalim čekalicama bete  :Kiss: 

Astoria čestitam, imala sam osjećaj da ćeš nam doći s pozitivnim vijestima, sretno u daljnjoj trudnoći!

----------


## Astoria

Hvala jos jednom svima  :Heart: 
Djevojka sa sela da to mi je prvi postupak, imamo curicu od 5god iz prirodne trudnoce. 
Provy koji ti je postupak? Oprosti ako je negdje bilo a da sam ptopustila..saljem ti  :grouphug:  da se odmoris, zalijecis i krenes dalje.
Ljube kod tebe se sve smirilo?

----------


## katka22

> Hej drage moje, baš je pravo krvarenje u pitanju... Ležim i razmišljam kako opet smoći snage za dalje, opet svima govoriti kako nije uspjelo. Puno sreće ostalim čekalicama bete 
> 
> Astoria čestitam, imala sam osjećaj da ćeš nam doći s pozitivnim vijestima, sretno u daljnjoj trudnoći!


Zao mi je, bas. 
Naravno da ti je sad tesko, naravno da ne vidis sad pozitivno. Daj si sansu da odbolujes ako imas potrebu za tim. Nova zelja za novim pokusajem ce doci sama od sebe...meni je recimo dosla koji dan nakon zadnjeg neuspjeha i novo planiranje me vratilo u pozitivu, nadam se da ce i tebe. Svima govoriti da nije uspjelo...znas, koliko god je tesko i sama dolazim do zakljucka da je bolje da sto manje ljudi zna. Ne zato sto zelim nesto sakriti jer se sramim ili sl. nego samo zato sto ne zelim sto puta ponavljati istu pricu o negativnim betama i zamarat ljude s detaljima koje vecinom niti ne razumiju. I onda, u novom pokusaju napravim sve isto, svi oko mene znaju...ali prosli put bi svakome odma dala do znanja da me ne treba niko tjesiti i da nisam raspolozena za velike razgovore o tome, samo s onim s kojima sam to i zeljela. Moja okolina je to postivala, mislim da taj dio ovisi o tome kako se ti postavis. 
Svakako, zelim ti da se brzo vratis u normalu...i krenes dalje <3

----------


## Astoria

Katka ovo si bas dobro rekla. Ja sam nova u svemu, imamo jednu inseminaciju iza toga i nastojala sam da sto manje ljudi zna al to je gotovo pa nemoguce, pogotovo ako radis. Odes na bolovanje pa svi cackaju kako i zasto. Onda ako i reces u kolektivu ili sami skuze (neki su spremni ici toliko daleko da istrazuju sifru bolovanja), pa netko s posla zna nekog pa taj netko zna opet nekog i onda te tetka iz 62 koljena pita u kakve to postupke ides. 
Najbolje bi bilo da sto manje ljudi zna al kao sto rekoh bojim se da je to gotovo pa nemoguce..

----------


## baby-blue

Cure moje, totalno ste u pravu i potpisujem sve. Ne sramim se ničega ni nikoga, ali stvarno smatram da čim manje ljudi zna to bolje jer mi se ne da da nas NETKO žali i onim žalosnim pogledom gleda, a jadni oni ne mogu imati djecu i te spike. Dovoljno nam je i ovako teško. A da, to za posel bez komentara. Pa uvijek ima zločestih i zlobnih ljudi koji budu čačkali, a doma imaju svojih problema preko glave. Ja sam za ono da čim manje se zna, bit će uspješnije. Ljudi su zločesti i ne shvaćaju, a kad mi još NETKO počne pametovati pa zašto sve ovak ili onak e tu sam luda onda. Znam da zvučim grozno, ali pusti nas same da budemo u svojem jadu i muci bez generala poslije bitke.

----------


## garava13

Curke, cestitke na pozitivnim betama.. ostale samo hrabro dalje.
Meni je za 5 dana transfer 2 smrznuta koja su nam ostala.. pa cu se pridruziti svim cekalicama  :Klap: 

Da se nadovezem na zadnje postove. Mene najvise nerviraju oni ljudi "sa ulice" jer zivimo u manjoj sredini, sa pitanjima: "a sto vi cekate"... "evo cekali da nam ti kazes, pa upravo sad idemo raditi"... ne znam jel li imate slicna iskustva, ali mene mislim nista ne nervira vise od toga.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala jos jednom svima [emoji813]
> Djevojka sa sela da to mi je prvi postupak, imamo curicu od 5god iz prirodne trudnoce. 
> Provy koji ti je postupak? Oprosti ako je negdje bilo a da sam ptopustila..saljem ti  da se odmoris, zalijecis i krenes dalje.
> Ljube kod tebe se sve smirilo?


Pa za sada da
....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mrena

Da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu, jucer transfer 2 blastociste i sad iscekivanje bete. Rekli su mi da vadim 12 dt pa se nadam da cu toliko i izdrzati, da necu imati potrebu ici prije

----------


## ljube555

> Da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu, jucer transfer 2 blastociste i sad iscekivanje bete. Rekli su mi da vadim 12 dt pa se nadam da cu toliko i izdrzati, da necu imati potrebu ici prije


Sretno!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Sretno svima  koji cekaju betu i tansfer  :Heart: 
Garava upravo to, ja isto zivim u manjoj sredini di nazalost gdje svi svakog i sve znaju  :Mad:

----------


## ljube555

Astoria, kad vadis drugu betu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Sutra ujutro. Sad me polako vec poceo strah lovit  :Cekam:

----------


## Sarah777

Bok cure, 
Necu se jos ukljucivat u temu sa svojim stanjem jer nas tek ceka za mj dana sve to; samo sam vam zeljela dati do znanja da vas pratim i veselim se vasim uspjesima sadasnjim pa i buducim.
Astoria sretno sutra sa betom, biti ce to super  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Jutro curke! Hvala Sarah  :Smile: 
Evo izvadila, sad moram cekat 2 sata, uh!

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro curke! Hvala Sarah 
> Evo izvadila, sad moram cekat 2 sata, uh!


Sretno draga!!!! 
Ali ja vjerujem da bude super beta...

Ja opet ujutro imala taj rozi iscjedak malo toga ali dovoljno da imam strah!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Opet?! Ja ko na iglama cekam nalaz  :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

> Opet?! Ja ko na iglama cekam nalaz


Ma uzas.... dan dobro pa drugi dan opet.... vec razmisljam da sutra idem betu opet vaditi da smirim misli svoje!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Beta 413 u petak prvi uzv  :Heart: 
Ljube znaci kad je vec bilo tako ja vjerujem da ce sve bit ok.
Za svaki slucaj vadi betu il da odes do dr da budes mirnija.
Kako su druge cekalice?

----------


## ljube555

> Beta 413 u petak prvi uzv [emoji813]
> Ljube znaci kad je vec bilo tako ja vjerujem da ce sve bit ok.
> Za svaki slucaj vadi betu il da odes do dr da budes mirnija.
> Kako su druge cekalice?


2.5 narucina na uzv i opet to dosta rano i samo zivciranje... bit ce 5+4

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## baby-blue

Astoria, čestitam ti od srca! Beta ti je odlična. ❤️ A di si danas vadila krv s obzirom da je nedjelja?

----------


## Astoria

Hvala  :Heart: 
Kako sam u petak bila kod svoje gin rekla sam da mi treba i druga uputnica jer bi trebala vadit za 2 dana ponovo. Onda su mi dali neku d1 uputnicu i morala sam ic na odjel ginek gdje su ostavili tu uputnicu i dali neki bar kod s tim sam isla vadit krv. Tako sam i napravila jutros opet dobila taj kod i na odjel vadit krv. Valjda onda uvijek u labaratoriju uvijek ima neko dezurni. Rekli su mi u petak da s tim mogu vadit krv koliko god puta trebam. Nisam ni ja znala da to postoji. Zivim u manjem mjestu i to je opca bolnica.
Stvarno nisam imala nikakvih problema s obzirom da sam u postupku privatno.

----------


## Tinca18

Astoria, super beta!!!! Cestitam od srca!!!!!

Baby-blue kako si ti? 

Meni je 9dpt, jos 3 duga dana cekanja do bete, osim povremenih probadanja simtoma bas i nemam.....

Kako ste ostale betocekalice?

----------


## Astoria

Tincice ni ja nisam imala simptoma  :Smile: 
Ti vadis 12 dan jos malo i eto toga, znam da su dani dugi ko godine..ja sam isla 14 dan.
Di ste curke javite se malo  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> Astoria, super beta!!!! Cestitam od srca!!!!!
> 
> Baby-blue kako si ti? 
> 
> Meni je 9dpt, jos 3 duga dana cekanja do bete, osim povremenih probadanja simtoma bas i nemam.....
> 
> Kako ste ostale betocekalice?


Nemam ni ja uopce nikakvih simptoma jedini tu i tamo grcevi kao menstr.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

Uh, bilo bi lijepo da i mene iznenadi sjajna  beta kao i vas, pa da se pridružim klubu bez simptoma  :Laughing:

----------


## baby-blue

> Astoria, super beta!!!! Cestitam od srca!!!!!
> 
> Baby-blue kako si ti? 
> 
> Meni je 9dpt, jos 3 duga dana cekanja do bete, osim povremenih probadanja simtoma bas i nemam.....
> 
> Kako ste ostale betocekalice?


A dobro sam, onak čudno i prazno,bojim se uglavnom. U sri idem vaditi betu, onda će mi biti 10.dnt. Simptome nemam nikakve,imala sam u petak pritisak i grčeve ko da ću dobiti ali ništa. Imala sam danas bas onak žuti iscjedak. Bojim se raditi test, jer prva trudnoća je bila biokemijska tak da ☹️

----------


## Astoria

Tincice klub ceka nove clanove  :Trep trep: 
Baby b kako tako rano beta, dr odredio ili sama vadis tako?
I ja sam se osjecala slicno tako pa sam se sokirala  :Smile:

----------


## baby-blue

Rekli su mi na transferu da mogu vaditi 8-10 dnt. Ili je pozitivna ili nije, nezz, već sam sad polu luda i nervozna, nema šanse da izdržim do 14.dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure , ja isto tako osjecam se ko da nisam trudna... uopce nista od simptoma... prvi dane bio pritisak dolje sada ni toga nema

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ovo vise nije uzivanje u trudnoci nego igra zivaca!!!! Izludit ce me taj iscjedak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure pomoc...
U petak 1792
Danas 4180 dal to dobro ili nije???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Po meni je beta savršena. Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, ali možda bi bilo dobro da telefonski javiš betu doktoru.

----------


## ljube555

> Po meni je beta savršena. Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, ali možda bi bilo dobro da telefonski javiš betu doktoru.


U srijedu uzv... valjda nema veze sto nije duplanje od 48sata

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Cure pomoc...
> U petak 1792
> Danas 4180 dal to dobro ili nije???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja se iskreno nadam da će sve biti ok i da ćeš se na uzv uspjeti umiriti.





> Beta 413 u petak prvi uzv 
> Ljube znaci kad je vec bilo tako ja vjerujem da ce sve bit ok.
> Za svaki slucaj vadi betu il da odes do dr da budes mirnija.
> Kako su druge cekalice?


Čestitke, baš i je drago. Pa jako brzo je uzv, moguće da mećeš puno toga vidjeti...




> Rekli su mi na transferu da mogu vaditi 8-10 dnt. Ili je pozitivna ili nije, nezz, već sam sad polu luda i nervozna, nema šanse da izdržim do 14.dc


Da budeš sigurna, izvadi krv 10.dnt. Pogotovo ako si primala boostere sa hcg-om. 8. dan je isto moguće da se već vidi, ali 10.dnt ćeš biti baš sigurna. Ubij vrijeme s testićem prije ako ne uspiješ izdržati bez ičega.

----------


## Astoria

Katka pa i ja sam se iznenadila, ocekivala sam kasnije  :Confused: 
Ljube ja se ne kuzim u te bete velike, ja znam ove dan pa za dva, dalje se gubim  :Laughing:

----------


## mrena

Cur cestitam vam na super betama! Cekalicama zelim isto takve.  Meni je danas 3dnt i ja nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome. A iscjedak pripisujem utrogestanima. Jesam li u pravu?

----------


## ljube555

> Cur cestitam vam na super betama! Cekalicama zelim isto takve.  Meni je danas 3dnt i ja nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome. A iscjedak pripisujem utrogestanima. Jesam li u pravu?


Ja danas 5+2 i nemam ama bas nikakve simptome nisam ni imala.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mrena

> Ja danas 5+2 i nemam ama bas nikakve simptome nisam ni imala.... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Onda je to ok

----------


## mrena

> Ja danas 5+2 i nemam ama bas nikakve simptome nisam ni imala.... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Što znaci 5+2?

----------


## ljube555

> Što znaci 5+2?


5tt i 2dana

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mrena

> 5tt i 2dana
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala. Nadam se da ce ti i ostatak trudnoce tako dobro proci

----------


## Tinca18

Jutro, drage moje!

Kako se bliži sutrašnji dan b, ja sve nervoznija... :Undecided: 

još da mogu sakriti nervozu, baš jučer me šogorica pitala da sam joj baš čudna, pa kako i nebi bila kad sam sva na iglama ...........aaaaaaaaa...........

a simptomi ostali i dale na nuli, sad više i nemam pritisak dolje, a i pojavila su se dva menga prištića, pa se bojim da možda opet ništa, a onda se tješim s vašim trudnoćama bez simtoma, i tako ukrug, izluđujem samu sebe  :cupakosu:

----------


## Tinca18

> Rekli su mi na transferu da mogu vaditi 8-10 dnt. Ili je pozitivna ili nije, nezz, već sam sad polu luda i nervozna, nema šanse da izdržim do 14.dc


što si odlučila baby-blue? ideš sutra na betu?  

Mrena dobro došla u betočekalice!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro, drage moje!
> 
> Kako se bliži sutrašnji dan b, ja sve nervoznija...
> 
> još da mogu sakriti nervozu, baš jučer me šogorica pitala da sam joj baš čudna, pa kako i nebi bila kad sam sva na iglama ...........aaaaaaaaa...........
> 
> a simptomi ostali i dale na nuli, sad više i nemam pritisak dolje, a i pojavila su se dva menga prištića, pa se bojim da možda opet ništa, a onda se tješim s vašim trudnoćama bez simtoma, i tako ukrug, izluđujem samu sebe


Jutro...napravi testic!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Jutro  :Smile: 
Bas sam se pitala tko ide ovih dana da navijamo!!
Tincica, sve znas nikakvih simptoma nisam imala  :Wink: 
Koji ti je sutra dpt?

----------


## Astoria

Tincica sorry ne kuzim se bas previse jesu tebi ovo u potpisu sve ful stomulirani postupci? 
I da, skoro pa smo i generacija  :Laughing:

----------


## baby-blue

Joooj tinca18, totalno te razumijem. Ko da čitam kaj sam ja napisala. Luda sam i nervozna cijelo vrijeme...

----------


## baby-blue

> što si odlučila baby-blue? ideš sutra na betu?  
> 
> Mrena dobro došla u betočekalice!!!


Da, sutra idem na betu. 10dnt i mora već nešto biti, ako je sve ock. Samo se bojim da opet nebude biokemijska. Već sam polu luda od svega 
A ti?

----------


## ljube555

Ja sutra na uzv... kako sporo idu dane...to nevjerojatno...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ooo super, bit ce sutra puno vijesti  :grouphug:

----------


## Tinca18

Astoria, 1.ivf je bio ful stimulacija, ali s obzirom da sam low responder, druga dva su bila blago stimulirana jer dobijem najviše 4 dobra folikula bez obzira na vrstu stimulacije, a najviše 2js.

ljube, neću testić, nisam ga ni kupila  :Razz: , nisam ja za to, i beta mi je dovoljno stresna.

baby-blue, evo nekako ću preživjeti još ovaj dan, nadam se da će nam brzo proći,  pa sutra isčekivanje........


Meni je sutra 12dnt.

----------


## Tinca18

ljube , pa tek sad vidim i ja sam iz vž.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube , pa tek sad vidim i ja sam iz vž.


Da iz var.sam.... nisam bas iz grada ali okolica.. imam15min do var.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Astoria, 1.ivf je bio ful stimulacija, ali s obzirom da sam low responder, druga dva su bila blago stimulirana jer dobijem najviše 4 dobra folikula bez obzira na vrstu stimulacije, a najviše 2js.
> 
> ljube, neću testić, nisam ga ni kupila , nisam ja za to, i beta mi je dovoljno stresna.
> 
> baby-blue, evo nekako ću preživjeti još ovaj dan, nadam se da će nam brzo proći,  pa sutra isčekivanje........
> 
> 
> Meni je sutra 12dnt.


A kad trebala menstr.doci????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

E sad, za menst.ni sama neznam, kod mene je sve malo komplicirano  :Smile: 
Pa se mogu ravnati jedino bo beti.

----------


## ljube555

> E sad, za menst.ni sama neznam, kod mene je sve malo komplicirano 
> Pa se mogu ravnati jedino bo beti.


Kod mene isto bilo sve pobrkano nakon FETA u 1mjesecu... sa 28- 29dc preslo na 24-27 ....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

O super curke! Jedva cekam sutra sad sam i ja nestrpljiva  :Laughing: 
Ja sam do prije 2-3 god citav zivot imala 27-28 dana, da bi krenula na 24-26 ja mislila grabi me menopauza rana  :Laughing:  da bi prije postupka zadnju imala tocno na 28 dan kao nekad. I jos mi transfer bio petak 13, pa nam riknuo auto na jednoj folikometriji a jaaako smo daleko, eto 100 cuda da se malo nasmijete  :Laughing:

----------


## katka22

Cure betocekalice sretno svima sutra!
Ja u ocekivanju ciklusa sutra, pa krecemo! Prati li me itko?

----------


## ljube555

> Cure betocekalice sretno svima sutra!
> Ja u ocekivanju ciklusa sutra, pa krecemo! Prati li me itko?


Naravno naravno...ajde cim prije kod nas na druzenje!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Za cikluse znam da se skrate s godinama, tako nam tijelo daje veće šanse za trudnoću (češćim mjesečnicama).

----------


## Kengurica

Tinca sretno! I ja sam tu negdje s godinama. 37

----------


## ljube555

Tinca, sretno od srca!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Baby bluy, sretno!!!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Cure sretno!!! Javite se cim prije.
Znaci svi se negdje tu vrtimo po godinama  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Cure sretno!!! Javite se cim prije.
> Znaci svi se negdje tu vrtimo po godinama [emoji38]


Da da. Ja imam 36

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinca18

eto, krv izvađena, čekamo rezultate oko 11 h.

hvala svima na dobrim mislima i lijepim željama....  :grouphug: 

baby-blue sretno i tebi.

Pita me sestra na šalteru, a vi ste trudnica? a ja pa....neznam još  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> eto, krv izvađena, čekamo rezultate oko 11 h.
> 
> hvala svima na dobrim mislima i lijepim željama.... 
> 
> baby-blue sretno i tebi.
> 
> Pita me sestra na šalteru, a vi ste trudnica? a ja pa....neznam još [emoji38]


U var.ti vadila???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## baby-blue

Drage moje, hvala vam svima!!!
Beta je 163,51  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
tresem se od šoka i ne vjerujem

----------


## ljube555

> Drage moje, hvala vam svima!!!
> Beta je 163,51 [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> tresem se od šoka i ne vjerujem


Superrrrr.... cestitam od srca

----------


## Tinca18

Baby-blue cestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## Tinca18

Moja beta opet negativna 1.2  :Sad:

----------


## baby-blue

> Moja beta opet negativna 1.2


hvala ti.
Ajme tinca jako mi je žao.. znam točno kako se osjecaš..  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Moja beta opet negativna 1.2


Zao mi je[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Baby-blue izvrsno, cestitam! 
Tinca iskreno mi je zao, prije tjedan dana sam to prosla i znam da ti se srce para. Nemam ti sto drugo reci nego odtuguj i nadam se da te nece dugo tuga drzati, a da ces skupiti snage za dalje.

----------


## srdela

Tinca, jako mi je žao, znam osjećaj. Daj si vremena da prođe tuga i vidi s doktorom što dalje, lakše je kad odmah imaš neki plan u glavi za dalje.  :grouphug: 

Baby-blue, čestitam!  :Heart: 

Ja sam malo bila na putu s frendicama ovaj produženi vikend i super mi je došlo da ne razmišljam previše o beti. Inače, nikakve simptome i dalje, ni nakon zadnjeg brevactida u petak, ništa, ništa. Ah, što bude - bit će. U petak vadim betu...

----------


## Astoria

Tincice draga saljem  :grouphug:  da se sto prije oporavis i krenes u nove pobjede, vjerujem i znam da nije lako..
Baby blue cestitam!!!!!!  :Dancing Fever: 
Znam tocno kako se osjecas, tako je i meni bilo bez ikakvih simptoma pa sok  :Laughing: 
Sretno i skolski dalje, ja cekam u petak prvi uzv i vec me malo strah.. Jesi mozda pisala koji ti je ovo postupak i gdje si bila?

----------


## Astoria

Srdela jesi ti mozda kod dr L kad imas boostere?
Nadam se da ce i tebe docekat isti scenarij, mene poslje zadnjeg brevatcida nit napuhalo ni nista kad ono beta sok!!
Koga jos cekamo, mrenu i..?

----------


## srdela

Da, kod dr L sam zadnja dva postupka. Nadam se i ja da ću imati scenarij kao tvoj  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

> Da, kod dr L sam zadnja dva postupka. Nadam se i ja da ću imati scenarij kao tvoj


Onda smo se mozda koji put i vidjele  :Wink:

----------


## srdela

> Onda smo se mozda koji put i vidjele


Da, vrlo moguće  :Yes:

----------


## ljube555

> Drage moje, hvala vam svima!!!
> Beta je 163,51 [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> tresem se od šoka i ne vjerujem


U petak ponavljas betu ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## baby-blue

> Tincice draga saljem  da se sto prije oporavis i krenes u nove pobjede, vjerujem i znam da nije lako..
> Baby blue cestitam!!!!!! 
> Znam tocno kako se osjecas, tako je i meni bilo bez ikakvih simptoma pa sok 
> Sretno i skolski dalje, ja cekam u petak prvi uzv i vec me malo strah.. Jesi mozda pisala koji ti je ovo postupak i gdje si bila?


Hvala ti, baš šok šok ali pozitivan! 
JOj samo da i u petak bude sve ock.  :Saint: 
Ovo mi je drugi ICSI, u Petrovoj sam, ja 89., MM 85, anovulacija i oligoteratozoospermija. 
Prvi je bila biokemijska nažalost  :Sad: 
Di si ti i koji ti je ovo postupak?

----------


## baby-blue

> U petak ponavljas betu ili????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, da u petak ponavljam. oNda će mi biti 12dnt

----------


## Tinca18

drage moje, hvala na riječima utjehe, osjećam se grozno, ali znam da će to proći, pa da krenemo iznova, ne predajem se još....

----------


## baby-blue

> drage moje, hvala na riječima utjehe, osjećam se grozno, ali znam da će to proći, pa da krenemo iznova, ne predajem se još....


Nemoj se predavati, kreni odmah dalje, odnosno kak se osjećaš. Ja sam more suza isplakala jer sam negativnu betu dobila dan prije rođendana, bilo mi je prestrašno. Ali odmah sam nas naručila za dalje. Samo hrabro. Odtuguj i isplači se bit će ti lakše. I ne, vrijeme ne liječi rane nego te samo nauči da živiš sa time.  :Heart: 
Drži se

----------


## Astoria

Tincice draga drzi se  :grouphug: 
Baby super ste vi to odradili, ja sam privatno u IVF poluklinici, prvi postupak  :Smile: 
Znaci ja cekam u petak prvi uzv a ti drugu betu, bit ce to lijep i suncan dan  :Smile:

----------


## srdela

Tinca, ne predaj se! Znam da ti to nije utjeha, nije ni meni tad bila, ali 3 postupka nije puno. Meni je, nažalost, već 10.-i (3 prirodna i 7 ivf), od toga ovo je 6.-i transfer (4 bez transfera). Ja sam u jednom trenutku bila odustala i uzela pauzu od skoro 2 godine, jednostavno nisam mogla više i mislila sam da ni neću. I u tom periodu sam svugdje bila, svašta radila, baš sam si ugađala i nekako nadoknadila si te godine kroz koje sam se samo vukla po klinikama. I ove godine mi opet nešto nije dalo mira i odjednom sam imala ponovo snage za pokušati. Tako da samo naprijed! Uzmi si vremena koliko tebi treba i ugađaj si, raduj se životu i doći će sve na svoje mjesto kad za to bude trenutak!  :Love:

----------


## srdela

Eto, sad sam se i ja usput malo izjadala  :Laughing:

----------


## baby-blue

> Tincice draga drzi se 
> Baby super ste vi to odradili, ja sam privatno u IVF poluklinici, prvi postupak 
> Znaci ja cekam u petak prvi uzv a ti drugu betu, bit ce to lijep i suncan dan


oo super, hehe hvala ti.  :Smile: 
Nek nam bude lijepo i uspješno sve u petak. Držim nam fige i jednoj i drugoj

----------


## Astoria

Srdela nadam se da je ovo bas taj   :Heart:  vidim da imas duug put iza sebe..
Baby drzimo fige nama i svima  :Laughing:

----------


## srdela

> Srdela nadam se da je ovo bas taj   vidim da imas duug put iza sebe..
> Baby drzimo fige nama i svima


Hvala ti, i ja se stvarno nadam, još dva dana do bete pa ćemo vidjeti...
Držim fige svima nama  :Yes:

----------


## mrena

> Srdela jesi ti mozda kod dr L kad imas boostere?
> Nadam se da ce i tebe docekat isti scenarij, mene poslje zadnjeg brevatcida nit napuhalo ni nista kad ono beta sok!!
> Koga jos cekamo, mrenu i..?


načekat ćete se još mene, beta tek za tjedan dana.

babyblue cestitam od srca, nadam se da će se lijepo duplati beta.
tincica žao mi je, nadam se da ćeš uskoro skupiti dovoljno snage za krenuti dalje, to ti želim od srca

----------


## mrena

> Tincice draga drzi se 
> Baby super ste vi to odradili, ja sam privatno u IVF poluklinici, prvi postupak 
> Znaci ja cekam u petak prvi uzv a ti drugu betu, bit ce to lijep i suncan dan


curke držim vam fige za petak

----------


## katka22

> Cure sretno!!! Javite se cim prije.
> Znaci svi se negdje tu vrtimo po godinama


I ja punih 36...stvarno smo sve tu negdje...




> Drage moje, hvala vam svima!!!
> Beta je 163,51 
> tresem se od šoka i ne vjerujem


Čestitke od srca...za 10.dnt je beta super odlična! Bravo Petrova, nadam se da ću i ja tako...




> Moja beta opet negativna 1.2


Tinca draga, žao mi je...Kao što su cure rekle, planiranje novih postupaka nekako najviše olakša tugovanje, tako je kod većine nas. Neka vam se ostvari što prije!

Ja još nisam dobila :Evil or Very Mad: . Naravno da je vrlo moguće da će ciklus kasniti koji dan i sve planove mi poremetiti, ili past na vikend...Zna li itko od cura s Petrove, ako se desi da recimo punkcija pada na vikend, radi li se? Mislim, pa ne mogu sve otkazat, a ne čini mi se izvedivo da je baš odgađaju za dva dana do prvog radnog ponedjeljka...

----------


## srdela

Ja sam bila u Petrovoj prije tri godine, nema veze što je vikend. Punkcije se u svim klinikama rade kad ih treba raditi, ne može se to odgađati, tako da bez brige  :Yes:

----------


## srdela

I da, i ja sam 37 godina, tako da smo stvarno sve tu negdje  :Klap:

----------


## mrena

> I ja punih 36...stvarno smo sve tu negdje...
> 
> 
> 
> Čestitke od srca...za 10.dnt je beta super odlična! Bravo Petrova, nadam se da ću i ja tako...
> 
> 
> 
> Tinca draga, žao mi je...Kao što su cure rekle, planiranje novih postupaka nekako najviše olakša tugovanje, tako je kod većine nas. Neka vam se ostvari što prije!
> ...


Draga katka, ne brini. meni je punkcija bila u nedjelju i bilo nas je hrpa, više nego cura na punkciji u petak (kad sam ja bila na transferu. I bolje je kad spadne u nedjelju ambulante ne rade i nije gužva, možeš u miru prošetati hodnikom jer si ionako sva nikakva nakon toga. menga će svakako doći i tad krećeš, ne razmišljaj, ne planiraj puno već kako bude bit će.
Ja ti od srca želim sreću u petrovoj  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Astoria

Znaci generacija 81-82 caruje ovdje  :Laughing: 
Ja 82, napunila 36..
Ne brini se mrena premda si dalje necemo mi tebe zaboravit, gnjavimo te jos tjedan dana :D

----------


## mrena

> Znaci generacija 81-82 caruje ovdje 
> Ja 82, napunila 36..
> Ne brini se mrena premda si dalje necemo mi tebe zaboravit, gnjavimo te jos tjedan dana :D


ja sam malo mlađa, 84.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Cure...kaj bi to moglo biti da kao imam malu ranicu na uscu maternice cini se ako sam dr.dobro shvatila...dal moze to biti jos od transfera da je ostetilo se na kraju prvog mjeseca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Dobro Mrena progledat cemo malo kroz prste  :Laughing: 
Ljube nemam pojma, sumnjam da bi ti se to tako dugo zadrzalo od 1mj..  :neznam: 
Ti si bila na uzv danas? Sto jos kaze dr drugo je ok?
Mozda od ranice i imas to roskasto..?

----------


## ljube555

> Dobro Mrena progledat cemo malo kroz prste [emoji38]
> Ljube nemam pojma, sumnjam da bi ti se to tako dugo zadrzalo od 1mj.. 
> Ti si bila na uzv danas? Sto jos kaze dr drugo je ok?
> Mozda od ranice i imas to roskasto..?


Neznam...sada me ta ranica malo brini.... za tekucini mi nista nije rekao nego gestac.vrec.velicine 5.2mm i nadzira se plod... ali nije jedna nego dvje.... u petak iduci kontrola za srceko...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

2?! Duplici  :Smile: 
Dobro je ovo sve sto si navela se cini ok..

----------


## ljube555

> 2?! Duplici 
> Dobro je ovo sve sto si navela se cini ok..


Blizance dvojajceni.... 

Malo me brini ta ranica... prosli tjedan nista nije bilo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Krvarenja nema od prekojucer... pa mislim da je nekaj ni uredu na fetu bi mi dr.rekla dok je bio fet. I prosli tjedan bi mi isto rekao. Ne kuzim sada. Mozda me on ogrebao prosli tjedan pa nisam osjetila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ako je na cerviksu, to imam i ja. Ektopij googlaj

Nikakvih problema nisam imala. Meni slucajno gin prije 5-6 god rekao da to imam

----------


## ljube555

> Ako je na cerviksu, to imam i ja. Ektopij googlaj
> 
> Nikakvih problema nisam imala. Meni slucajno gin prije 5-6 god rekao da to imam


Nisam tocno zapamtila od šoka sto mi je rekao da su dvje gestacijski... malo me panika lovi sada bog te ranice..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ako je na cerviksu, to imam i ja. Ektopij googlaj
> 
> Nikakvih problema nisam imala. Meni slucajno gin prije 5-6 god rekao da to imam


Dal si dobila kakvu terapiju i da to nestalo ili jos dan danas to imas????? 

Prosli tjedan nisam to imala a ovaj tjedan imam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

To se rjesava samo konizacijom (zahvat). I dan danas to imam i ne smeta

Laicki, koliko sam shvatila, stanice iz unutrasnjosti se probiju vani i zato ispada ta ranica. Nek me netko ispravi ako sam fulala

----------


## katka22

> Neznam...sada me ta ranica malo brini.... za tekucini mi nista nije rekao nego gestac.vrec.velicine 5.2mm i nadzira se plod... ali nije jedna nego dvje.... u petak iduci kontrola za srceko...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Blizanci??? Koja si ti sretnica, pa čestitke od srca! 
Ne znam ti ništa o problemu s ranicom, ali ako je krvarenje prestalo, uzv ok i sve je u skladu s očekivanim razdobljem trudnoće nema ti druge nego uživati i preseliti se na trudnički podforum. Još jednom, čestitam...

----------


## ljube555

> Blizanci??? Koja si ti sretnica, pa čestitke od srca! 
> Ne znam ti ništa o problemu s ranicom, ali ako je krvarenje prestalo, uzv ok i sve je u skladu s očekivanim razdobljem trudnoće nema ti druge nego uživati i preseliti se na trudnički podforum. Još jednom, čestitam...


Hvala draga od srca!!!!.

Samo kaj imam uzasno veliki strah od svega....htjeli smo peto dijete a sada cemo imati i sesto... 

Trece dijete imam vantelesna oplodnja ...4 doslo prirodno kao cudo od boga... i sada dvojajceni blizance prirodno... 

A u 1mjesecu bila sam isla na Fet koji nije uspio...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ljube bit ce veselo kod tebe  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube bit ce veselo kod tebe


To sigurno!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ali ne kuzim jedno. Dr.rekao da sam po bete mogla pretpostaviti da su blizance...

Pa nije bas tako velika beta bila. Pocetna prva bila 58

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srdela

Joj cure, sutra beta. Malo sam nervozna  :Unsure: 
Razmišljala sam o testu, ali sam ipak odlučila da ga ne želim raditi, prestresno mi je.

----------


## Astoria

Srdela zmam kako ti je, tako mi je i samoj bilo prije tjedan dana  :Laughing:  pogotovo zbog boostera.
Prvi test napravila u cetv ujutro i kad se pokazala crtica mislila sam 99% zbog boostera, onda sam drugi u petak ujutro, pa je crta bila ista nit svijetlija nit tamnija pa sam opet mislila to je od brevacida, pa kasnije beta pokazala ipak da nije bio booster. Jos me vise to zbunjivalo, mozda bi bila mirnija da ga nisam pravila. Ako mozes izdrzat svaka cast  :Naklon:

----------


## srdela

Pa mislim da ću izdržati, jer kako kažeš, baš zbog tih boostera mi se ne da. Strah me neke blijede crte pa bi mi bilo još stresnije da ne znam dal je od boostera ili je stvarno pozitivno. A ništa, još jedan dan... A taj je najgore dočekati  :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

> Srdela zmam kako ti je, tako mi je i samoj bilo prije tjedan dana [emoji38] pogotovo zbog boostera.
> Prvi test napravila u cetv ujutro i kad se pokazala crtica mislila sam 99% zbog boostera, onda sam drugi u petak ujutro, pa je crta bila ista nit svijetlija nit tamnija pa sam opet mislila to je od brevacida, pa kasnije beta pokazala ipak da nije bio booster. Jos me vise to zbunjivalo, mozda bi bila mirnija da ga nisam pravila. Ako mozes izdrzat svaka cast


Draga , ti imas sutra uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Joooj da, panika vec lovi  :Cekam:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, sretno danas!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Hvala ljube!
 Srdela cekamo teee i ja sam na iglama  :Unsure:

----------


## srdela

Hvala ljube!
Ja vadila krv, nalaz za cca sat i pol...
Astoria, sretno! Bit će sve super  :Smile:

----------


## baby-blue

Cure moje 386 je beta  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Saint: 
Još ne vjerujem.
čekamo dalje dobre vijesti, javljajteee seee

----------


## katka22

> Hvala ljube!
> Ja vadila krv, nalaz za cca sat i pol...
> Astoria, sretno! Bit će sve super


Čekamo s tobom i vibriramo...




> Cure moje 386 je beta 
> Još ne vjerujem.
> čekamo dalje dobre vijesti, javljajteee seee


To je bilo ponavljanje, jel tako? Odlično!

----------


## ljube555

> Cure moje 386 je beta [emoji813]
> Još ne vjerujem.
> čekamo dalje dobre vijesti, javljajteee seee


Super draga!!!! Odlicna beta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Super draga!!!! Odlicna beta
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, čisto da popunim praznine... Ti si rekla da sada s blizancima očekuješ 5. i 6. dijete, jel tako? Iz potpisa ne mogu sve pohvatati, imaš li uopće IVF beba ili si na kraju ustvari sve "odradila" prirodno?

----------


## baby-blue

> Čekamo s tobom i vibriramo...
> 
> 
> 
> To je bilo ponavljanje, jel tako? Odlično!


Da, da ponavljanje je bilo i moram opet ponoviti u ponedjeljak pa će me tek onda nakon toga naručiti na uzv.
Hvala curee  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## katka22

> Da, da ponavljanje je bilo i moram opet ponoviti u ponedjeljak pa će me tek onda nakon toga naručiti na uzv.
> Hvala curee


I ako se ne varam, ispalo je pravo duplo po školski! Čestitam još jednom!

----------


## baby-blue

> I ako se ne varam, ispalo je pravo duplo po školski! Čestitam još jednom!


Daaa još i malo više od duploga!! Nek samo bude dobro i u pon pa da napokon i uzv dočekamo i čujemo srčeko. :Heart:

----------


## srdela

Drage cure, ništa kod mene, beta negativna  :Sad:

----------


## baby-blue

> Drage cure, ništa kod mene, beta negativna


A jojjj, baš mi je jako žao zbog tebe.  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katka22

> Drage cure, ništa kod mene, beta negativna


Žao mi je srdela...

----------


## Astoria

Jooj srdela grlim  :grouphug:  bas sam imala dobar osjecaj hebemu 
Nadam se da ces se sto prije oporavit  :Kiss: 
Baby jos jednom cestitke!!! 
Ja evo idem s prvog uzv, sve je uredno za ove rane dane (5+2) vidi se gestacijska i zumanjcana vrecica, pravilnog je oblika, za tjedan dana ponovo.
Jos jednom te grlim Srdela, jel imas smrzlice?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, čisto da popunim praznine... Ti si rekla da sada s blizancima očekuješ 5. i 6. dijete, jel tako? Iz potpisa ne mogu sve pohvatati, imaš li uopće IVF beba ili si na kraju ustvari sve "odradila" prirodno?


Hey... da 5 i 6 beba... 3beba ivf pospupak vantelesno... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srdela

Cure, hvala na podršci. Čekam da se javi doktor pa ću vidjeti šta ćemo dalje smisliti. Ne znam, opet sam nekako u tom filmu i najradije bi odmah ponovo u postupak. Nemam smrzliće.
Baby bravo za super duplanje bete!
Astoria, super, uskoro će i srčeko!

----------


## katka22

> Hey... da 5 i 6 beba... 3beba ivf pospupak vantelesno... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Bome, svaka ti čast!

----------


## ljube555

> Bome, svaka ti čast!


Sva djeca prirodno osim 3 bebice!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

> Sva djeca prirodno osim 3 bebice!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube a koji je problem s vama da ste zavrsili u mpo?
Srdela guzva je strahovita jutros bila. I inace je al danas je bilo uh!

----------


## srdela

E hvala ti na informaciji, baš sam i mislila da je gužva, jer mi se ne javlja dr.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube a koji je problem s vama da ste zavrsili u mpo?
> Srdela guzva je strahovita jutros bila. I inace je al danas je bilo uh!


7god.nisam mogla ostati trudna nakon drugog djeteta i onda bila vanmatericna trudnoca gdje sam korictita metatrexat...i nakon toga isla sam na pregled jajovoda gdje ustanovilo se potpuno zacepljenje oba dva jajovoda...i zato sam isla u mpo vantelesno sa slikom od jajovoda... dok sad rodila onda trecu bebu nakon 7tjedana ostala prirodno trudno...i sada beba ima godinu i 2mjeseca. U 1mjesecu sam isla u FET posto mi je ostala zamrznuta morula ali taj fet nije uspije. I sada zadnja menstr.bila 24.3 i isli smo probati prvi put posto bili plodni dane a tesko njih pogodimo zato kaj muz radi vani i odmah uspjelo iz prve i to blizance.... ali tek u petak idem na uzv da vidimo dal kucaju dva srceka ili ipak jedno...tad ce mi biti 6+6...

Na 4+5 bila samo jedna gest.vrec.a na 5+4 vec bilo dvje

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ali gest.iste velicine

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

O ljube pored zacepljenih jajovoda toliko djecice!
Cuda se ipak događaju  :Heart:

----------


## mrena

> Drage cure, ništa kod mene, beta negativna


srdela, žao mi je..nadam se da nećeš odustati sad. možda malo odmoriti pa opet.  :grouphug:

----------


## srdela

> srdela, žao mi je..nadam se da nećeš odustati sad. možda malo odmoriti pa opet.


Hvala ti. Neću odustati, baš me uhvatilo nešto da moram pokušati opet. Vidjet ću sad s dr što i kako dalje...

----------


## ljube555

> O ljube pored zacepljenih jajovoda toliko djecice!
> Cuda se ipak događaju [emoji813]


Stvarno dogadaju se!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

O Srdelice jako mi je zao. Drzi se.

----------


## Astoria

Srdelice jesi se cula s dr jeste dogovorili?

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima!!!! Opet taj iscjedak danas rozi sa smedem.... mene to bude izludilo.... a dr.u srijhedu smanjio utrog.sa 3×2 na 3×1....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Ljube,ja bih na tvom mjestu vratila Utrogestan na 3x2.Ja sam ga uzimala do 32 .tt.Ne moze ti škoditi a može pomoći.To je progesteron a zovu ga "čuvar" trudnoće.

----------


## nina977

Inace kod ivf postupaka ga daju obično do 12 tt.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,ja bih na tvom mjestu vratila Utrogestan na 3x2.Ja sam ga uzimala do 32 .tt.Ne moze ti škoditi a može pomoći.To je progesteron a zovu ga "čuvar" trudnoće.


Znam ja to... pocela sam 3×2.... vise neznam kaj bi mislila otkud to ide i uopce kaj znaci taj iscjedak... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Mislim da od utrogestana moze biti krvarenje. Ovo pise u uputama: Mogu se javiti i promjene u mjesečnici, prekid mjesečnice, krvarenje između dvije mjesečnice.

----------


## Vaki

:Heart: Ljube - nisi li ti i u prošloj trudnoći imala iscjedak do 12 tt pa je sve super prošlo?

----------


## ljube555

> [emoji813]Ljube - nisi li ti i u prošloj trudnoći imala iscjedak do 12 tt pa je sve super prošlo?


Prije prosloj trudnoce koja bila ivf ali tam je bio hematom... sada ga nemam...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Di ste zenske  :Smile: 
Ljube opet te muci? Mozda je sto drugacije jer su duplici?
Ima li kakva tema za one sto lude od uzv do uzv  :Laughing: 
Ljube kad ti ides ponovo?

----------


## Astoria

Eh da, ne snalazim se jos najbolje, vidim da imam gore obavijest al kad otvorim sve su poruke koje sam procitala :/

----------


## ljube555

> Di ste zenske 
> Ljube opet te muci? Mozda je sto drugacije jer su duplici?
> Ima li kakva tema za one sto lude od uzv do uzv [emoji38]
> Ljube kad ti ides ponovo?


Poslala sam ti pp sa brojem mob.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Aha! Ja sam isto imala hematom, zato pitam! Moja sestra je imala prirodne trudnoće i takav iscjedak, nikad nije saznala zašto. Eto, dečki su već pravi momci tako da s tim nije bilo problema.

----------


## ljube555

> Aha! Ja sam isto imala hematom, zato pitam! Moja sestra je imala prirodne trudnoće i takav iscjedak, nikad nije saznala zašto. Eto, dečki su već pravi momci tako da s tim nije bilo problema.


Jooj draga.... nadam se da bude i kod mene to stala.... jos plus i dva i toga bojim se....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## patuljcica

Drage cure i ja vam se pridruzujem i javljam..danas sam 14.dnt vadila betu=1841!! Fet, 2 blastice...
Jos smo u soku, ali naravno jako happy! U srijedu idem ponovno na vadenje da vidimo je li se dupla i je li sve ok..

----------


## ljube555

> Drage cure i ja vam se pridruzujem i javljam..danas sam 14.dnt vadila betu=1841!! Fet, 2 blastice...
> Jos smo u soku, ali naravno jako happy! U srijedu idem ponovno na vadenje da vidimo je li se dupla i je li sve ok..


Odlicna beta!!!!! Mozda ugledas dva srceka[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## patuljcica

Hvala Ljube! Bas smo uzbudeni, preko 2 i pol godine smo u postupcima i napokon se primilo

----------


## patuljcica

Je li to sve ok da me malo malo nesto steze i pika i s desne i s lijeve strane??..i cicke su velike i bolne al se da zdurati..sad cekamo srijedu da vidimo kaj dalje..

----------


## mrena

> Drage cure i ja vam se pridruzujem i javljam..danas sam 14.dnt vadila betu=1841!! Fet, 2 blastice...
> Jos smo u soku, ali naravno jako happy! U srijedu idem ponovno na vadenje da vidimo je li se dupla i je li sve ok..


CESTITAM!!!to je super beta. ja cu svoju prvu 12dnt vaditi u srijedu

----------


## garava13

Cestitke svima.. ja sam danas 5dnt FET..za tjedan dana vadim. 
Malo da se vratima na starije postove: Cure moje ja nemam ni 30god a toliko neuspjelih postupaka iza nas.. mada su mi svi govorili oo vi ste mladi to ce brzo. Nista to ne znaci. Znam zenu koja je u 45god.iz prve ostala trudna sa blizancima. To je sve individualno..
Ugl.doce i nas dan prije ili kasnije  :Heart:

----------


## patuljcica

Draga garava, nemoj gubiti nadu, meni je ovo 8.put..trebalo je i zivaca i strpljenja..i jos mi je sve nestvarno..ali zelim ti reci, glavu gore, i tebi ce sreca pokucati

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala Ljube! Bas smo uzbudeni, preko 2 i pol godine smo u postupcima i napokon se primilo


Onda te sigurno odmah nagradio sa dva!!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Je li to sve ok da me malo malo nesto steze i pika i s desne i s lijeve strane??..i cicke su velike i bolne al se da zdurati..sad cekamo srijedu da vidimo kaj dalje..


Meni dan danas nekaj stalno pika pa stezi pa grcevi tu i tamo od samom pocetka..i isto to jedna strana pa druga...i trtica pa ne pricam  a danas 6+2

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sova555

> Meni dan danas nekaj stalno pika pa stezi pa grcevi tu i tamo od samom pocetka..i isto to jedna strana pa druga...i trtica pa ne pricam  a danas 6+2
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nadam se da je ovo neki tipfeler "pa ne pricam".

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Drage cure i ja vam se pridruzujem i javljam..danas sam 14.dnt vadila betu=1841!! Fet, 2 blastice...
> Jos smo u soku, ali naravno jako happy! U srijedu idem ponovno na vadenje da vidimo je li se dupla i je li sve ok..


Mrak beta, čestitam ti od srca! Wow, osmi pokušaj, svaka čast. Zaslužuješ sada laku i školsku trudnoću, pa neka tako i bude! 

*Mrena* nestrpljivo čekam tvoje rezultate. Imaš kakvih simptoma? Znam, sve i ništa mogu biti simptomi...  :Cekam: 

*ljube555* javi nam jeste čuli srčeka?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Cestitke svima.. ja sam danas 5dnt FET..za tjedan dana vadim. 
> Malo da se vratima na starije postove: Cure moje ja nemam ni 30god a toliko neuspjelih postupaka iza nas.. mada su mi svi govorili oo vi ste mladi to ce brzo. Nista to ne znaci. Znam zenu koja je u 45god.iz prve ostala trudna sa blizancima. To je sve individualno..
> Ugl.doce i nas dan prije ili kasnije



Najgore se uspoređivati, a mi kao ljudi jednostavno ne možemo od toga pobjeći. Žao mi je što imate iza sebe toliko neuspjeha, ali to samo znači da ste sve bliže cilju. Neka ti ovaj FET bude dobitni, to ti od srca želim!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Btw. ja sam krenula u postupke s 30, i isto sam nanizala 4 neuspjeha. Uzela sam pauzu i sada opet krećem. Imam 34 godine, spremnija sam nego ranije, zrelija i mudrija. Sretno nam svima!

----------


## ljube555

> Mrak beta, čestitam ti od srca! Wow, osmi pokušaj, svaka čast. Zaslužuješ sada laku i školsku trudnoću, pa neka tako i bude! 
> 
> *Mrena* nestrpljivo čekam tvoje rezultate. Imaš kakvih simptoma? Znam, sve i ništa mogu biti simptomi... 
> 
> *ljube555* javi nam jeste čuli srčeka?


Hocu naravno!!!! Ocekujem da bude sve dobro... a sada sve u bozjem rukama

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ej curke!
Znaci cekamo Mrenu i Garavu i naravno navijamo  :Very Happy: 
Patuljcice cestitam  :Heart:  zasluzila si posteno nagradu i to duplu  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Ljube kad ti ono ides na uzv?
Imala sam dosta obaveza ovih dana pa sam se malo pogubila u svemu  :Laughing:

----------


## garava13

*djesasela* to i ja kazem, svaki dan sve blize cilju.. :Very Happy:  
Doce nam svima taj dan, kad tad  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube kad ti ono ides na uzv?
> Imala sam dosta obaveza ovih dana pa sam se malo pogubila u svemu [emoji38]


Sutra idem. Javi se na broj mob.0989470940

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Sovice - ma Ljube je mislila da je bolje da uopće ne priča koliko je boli, a ne da ju je utišavala.

----------


## ljube555

> Sovice - ma Ljube je mislila da je bolje da uopće ne priča koliko je boli, a ne da ju je utišavala.


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra idem. Javi se na broj mob.poslala sam ti u pp
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk




Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sova555

> Sovice - ma Ljube je mislila da je bolje da uopće ne priča koliko je boli, a ne da ju je utišavala.


Nisam mislila nista lose,samo mi je cudno malo zvucalo jer volim doc tu i popratit malo lijepe vijesti.

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam mislila nista lose,samo mi je cudno malo zvucalo jer volim doc tu i popratit malo lijepe vijesti.


Sve pet... odmah sam ja skuzila da ti krivo razumjela!!!!

----------


## srdela

Drage curke, ja sam se malo odmarala ove dane da dođem k sebi. Dogovorili smo odmor do jeseni pa onda ponovno u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
Čestitke na novim lijepim betama i navijamo za sve čekalice!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Eto me sa uzv.. po menstr.6+3 po uzv 5+6 kuca [emoji173][emoji173] ko velika i pojavila 3 GV...zasad jos neznamo kaj bude sa tim jos ne kuca tamo srceko

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Ljube nisam shvatila iz poruke, kucaju dva srca i pojavila se treća gestacijska vrecica?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube nisam shvatila iz poruke, kucaju dva srca i pojavila se treća gestacijska vrecica?


Da...sada dal bude kasnije srceko pojavilo se ili bude ostala prazna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Da...sada dal bude kasnije srceko pojavilo se ili bude ostala prazna
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Malo je reć da sam u pozitivnom šoku...dva srčeka i treća gv?? Pa to je skoro pa čudo! Sretno ljube!

----------


## Kengurica

Katka slazem se.

----------


## ljube555

> Malo je reć da sam u pozitivnom šoku...dva srčeka i treća gv?? Pa to je skoro pa čudo! Sretno ljube!


Hvala draga... neznam dal bi bila vesela ili tuzna... hvata me panika , strah i sve kaj mogu nabrojati.. treba to iznositi bar do 32tt.. peta trudnoca..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Patuljcica, kad je druga beta????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Nikako ulovit vremena i sad ovo procitam!!!
Ajme Ljube sto ce bit kod tebe veselo  :Wink: 
Mrena negdje sam te zraknula s testom  :Laughing: 
Kad je beta sutra??
I da, nema Pautljcice..

----------


## ljube555

> Nikako ulovit vremena i sad ovo procitam!!!
> Ajme Ljube sto ce bit kod tebe veselo 
> Mrena negdje sam te zraknula s testom [emoji38]
> Kad je beta sutra??
> I da, nema Pautljcice..


Javi mi se na broj mob.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Hvala draga... neznam dal bi bila vesela ili tuzna... hvata me panika , strah i sve kaj mogu nabrojati.. treba to iznositi bar do 32tt.. peta trudnoca..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Sto da ti drugo kazem osim da te razumijem iako se ne mogu naravno skroz poistovjetiti s tobom. Za tebe je ocito onaj gore imao neki plan i ja se iskreno nadam da ces uspjeti prevladati prvo sve strahove, a onda i sve izazove koji te ocekuju. Nemas drugog izbora osim ici dan po dan i uz pomoc pilica doma i cijele ostale ekipe lagano gurati naprijed. Ti si definitivno prva ovakva prica koju sam ja ikad procitala na ovim stranicama, a tu sam 13,14 godina, i svakako tvoj slucaj ulijeva i nadu drugim zenicama s tvojom dijagnozom. Jer ipak, uz zacepljene jajovode i neuspjesne pokusaje MPO ostvariti 3 prirodne trudnoce, pogotovo sad sa 2 ili cak 3 mrve..ja bi rekla da je to za neku vrstu legende. Pricat ce se o tebi ljube po ovim stranicama jos godinama, a sve sto ti sad trebas je posvetiti se sebi, mrvama i naci psihicki mir. Sretno draga...

----------


## ljube555

> Sto da ti drugo kazem osim da te razumijem iako se ne mogu naravno skroz poistovjetiti s tobom. Za tebe je ocito onaj gore imao neki plan i ja se iskreno nadam da ces uspjeti prevladati prvo sve strahove, a onda i sve izazove koji te ocekuju. Nemas drugog izbora osim ici dan po dan i uz pomoc pilica doma i cijele ostale ekipe lagano gurati naprijed. Ti si definitivno prva ovakva prica koju sam ja ikad procitala na ovim stranicama, a tu sam 13,14 godina, i svakako tvoj slucaj ulijeva i nadu drugim zenicama s tvojom dijagnozom. Jer ipak, uz zacepljene jajovode i neuspjesne pokusaje MPO ostvariti 3 prirodne trudnoce, pogotovo sad sa 2 ili cak 3 mrve..ja bi rekla da je to za neku vrstu legende. Pricat ce se o tebi ljube po ovim stranicama jos godinama, a sve sto ti sad trebas je posvetiti se sebi, mrvama i naci psihicki mir. Sretno draga...


Hvala draga od sveg srca!!!! Bas si dala snaga sa svojima rijecima... samo boga molim neka mi da snagu zdravlja i bebicama takoder...i da sve prode dobro!!!!

U utorak cemo znati sto posto dal bude prokucalo srceko u 3 GV ili ipak bude ostala prazna ta GV!!!! 

DRAGI ZENICE NIKAD NE ODUSTAJTE OD SVOJIH ZELJA I SNOVA!!!! CUDA UVIJEK DOGADAJU!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Hvala draga od sveg srca!!!! Bas si dala snaga sa svojima rijecima... samo boga molim neka mi da snagu zdravlja i bebicama takoder...i da sve prode dobro!!!!
> 
> U utorak cemo znati sto posto dal bude prokucalo srceko u 3 GV ili ipak bude ostala prazna ta GV!!!! 
> 
> DRAGI ZENICE NIKAD NE ODUSTAJTE OD SVOJIH ZELJA I SNOVA!!!! CUDA UVIJEK DOGADAJU!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


I azuriraj potpis...ipak je odlican sada  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> I azuriraj potpis...ipak je odlican sada


[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mrena

> Nikako ulovit vremena i sad ovo procitam!!!
> Ajme Ljube sto ce bit kod tebe veselo 
> Mrena negdje sam te zraknula s testom 
> Kad je beta sutra??
> I da, nema Pautljcice..


Upravo sam izvadila prvu betu! Sad iscekivanje

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Ajme lijepih vijesti..cestitke svima.
Ljube555 super,neka ti je skolska trudnoca,bit ce sve ok,cuvaj se.
Nadam se da cu vam se pridruzit brzo,sutra idem na kozultacije za 2.stimulurani.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme lijepih vijesti..cestitke svima.
> Ljube555 super,neka ti je skolska trudnoca,bit ce sve ok,cuvaj se.
> Nadam se da cu vam se pridruzit brzo,sutra idem na kozultacije za 2.stimulurani.


Hvala draga, nadam se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Zvjezdice sretno!
Ljube nam je svima digla prosjek posteno  :Wink: 
Mrena ja vjerujem u veeeliku betu jer sam negdje procitala cini mi se a je bio testic :p

----------


## ljube555

> Zvjezdice sretno!
> Ljube nam je svima digla prosjek posteno 
> Mrena ja vjerujem u veeeliku betu jer sam negdje procitala cini mi se a je bio testic :p


Jooooj

Hvala draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Ljube* ovo je stvarno ČUDO od Boga! Želim ti sve najbolje i puno snage i zdravlja da izdržiš sve avanture koje te čekaju! Ti si ženo moja inspiracija!

*Mrena* čekamo te! Nisi radila test, imaš volju od čelika. I bolje, beta je jedina mjerodavna, ostalo je kidanje živaca :D

----------


## ljube555

> *Ljube* ovo je stvarno ČUDO od Boga! Želim ti sve najbolje i puno snage i zdravlja da izdržiš sve avanture koje te čekaju! Ti si ženo moja inspiracija!
> 
> *Mrena* čekamo te! Nisi radila test, imaš volju od čelika. I bolje, beta je jedina mjerodavna, ostalo je kidanje živaca :D


Puno hvala, draga!!!!![emoji2]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## patuljcica

Hvala cure na svim lijepim rijecima!! Ja sam danas vadila drugu betu i iznosi 16.dnt 4177!! 
Drugi petak je uzv pa cu znati vise!!
Do tada ista terapija i radim laganini...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Blizanci 100%  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala cure na svim lijepim rijecima!! Ja sam danas vadila drugu betu i iznosi 16.dnt 4177!! 
> Drugi petak je uzv pa cu znati vise!!
> Do tada ista terapija i radim laganini...


Moja bila ako izracunati kao postupak bila16dnt 4192

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## patuljcica

Mislite da su blizanci? Ajmee vidjet cemo

----------


## patuljcica

Cure moje je li vi i dalje radite? Ja sam mislila raditi do godisnjeg, a onda od jeseni na cuvanje, drugi petak cu vidjeti sve nakon pregleda..
Imam i dalje istu terapiju duphastone, folacin i andol..kak je kod vas?

----------


## katka22

> Blizanci 100%


Ja bi se usudila reci cak i trojke...jedna se blasta podijelila lako moguce... necemo coprat, cekamo uzv, ali ako je po nekoj statistici bete, bar je dvoje!

----------


## patuljcica

Svemu se veselimo i jednom cudu i ako su i dva cuda i njima se veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## patuljcica

Ajme na to nisam mislila da bi se blasta podijelila!!! U petak cemo sve znati!! Huh, jos deset dana..ali tako i tako je rano pa sad ne bi pretpostavljam nista ni vidjeli..

----------


## katka22

Moj postupak se mozda odgadja. Nalaz P4 je previsok i sutra moram ponavljati njega i Fsh, dakle danas ne idem s Enolvom. Bas sam tuzna i to uopce nije dobar znak...ipak je to kasnjenje ovog ciklusa bilo radi nekog konkretnog razloga iako je uzv jutros bio super, obostrano se naziru antralci, nema cista...

----------


## ljube555

> Cure moje je li vi i dalje radite? Ja sam mislila raditi do godisnjeg, a onda od jeseni na cuvanje, drugi petak cu vidjeti sve nakon pregleda..
> Imam i dalje istu terapiju duphastone, folacin i andol..kak je kod vas?


Ja folacin i utrogestan 3×2

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Moj postupak se mozda odgadja. Nalaz P4 je previsok i sutra moram ponavljati njega i Fsh, dakle danas ne idem s Enolvom. Bas sam tuzna i to uopce nije dobar znak...ipak je to kasnjenje ovog ciklusa bilo radi nekog konkretnog razloga iako je uzv jutros bio super, obostrano se naziru antralci, nema cista...


Bas mi je zao!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Svemu se veselimo i jednom cudu i ako su i dva cuda i njima se veselimo


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja na porodiljnom jos od prije. A da nisam tako odmah bi isla na komplikaciji. Moj gin.ne da da radi se u trudnoci.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Moj postupak se mozda odgadja. Nalaz P4 je previsok i sutra moram ponavljati njega i Fsh, dakle danas ne idem s Enolvom. Bas sam tuzna i to uopce nije dobar znak...ipak je to kasnjenje ovog ciklusa bilo radi nekog konkretnog razloga iako je uzv jutros bio super, obostrano se naziru antralci, nema cista...


Nije jos nista gotovo..Tako je i meni bilo u prvom postupku,prvo vadenje P4 visok,iduci dan se spustio i krenuli sa stimulacijom.
Postupak bio dobitan!
Isto zelim i tebi!

----------


## katka22

Kolko uopce je pozeljna razina P4 za uc u stimulaciju? Moj je 2,43 na 2.dc.

----------


## katka22

> Nije jos nista gotovo..Tako je i meni bilo u prvom postupku,prvo vadenje P4 visok,iduci dan se spustio i krenuli sa stimulacijom.
> Postupak bio dobitan!
> Isto zelim i tebi!


Rijeci ti se pozlatile...
Po onome sto citam, neznatno je povisen, trebao bi biti ispod 2,2 otprilike... a valjda ce past sutra

----------


## mrena

Evo da i vama prijavim, beta 1318 12dnt, vracene 2 5-dnevne blastice. U petak vadim ponovo betu, ako se dupla u pon uzv

----------


## tocekica

> DRAGI ZENICE NIKAD NE ODUSTAJTE OD SVOJIH ZELJA I SNOVA!!!! CUDA UVIJEK DOGADAJU!!!!


Ljube, nisam na ovoj temi, ali već imam dovoljno staža u odbrojavanju na drugom podforumu. Pozvala sam cure da pročitaju tvoju priču (i citirala sam tvoj post). Šaljem ti puuuno ~~~~~da ti ova trudnoća prođe što mirnije i bez komplikacija. U svakom slučaju, meni je tvoja priča (situacija) uljepšala dan  :Smile: .  Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## patuljcica

Mrena cestitke!!!! Divna beta!!! Bas mi je drago!!! I super mi je kako imas rano uzv!! Ne znam zasto ja imam tek za 10 dana...ja cu se uciti strpljenju

----------


## patuljcica

Katka, zao mi je..ali mozda se jos i okrene situacija!  :Kiss:

----------


## Astoria

Joooooj cure cestitam na lijepim betama!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Bit ce puno bebica za Novu Godinu  :Smile: 
Katka mozda se jos stanje okrene pa startas, kad je sve ostalo ok..
Ljube ja vidim da ce se o tebi snimati film i pisati price  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, nisam na ovoj temi, ali već imam dovoljno staža u odbrojavanju na drugom podforumu. Pozvala sam cure da pročitaju tvoju priču (i citirala sam tvoj post). Šaljem ti puuuno ~~~~~da ti ova trudnoća prođe što mirnije i bez komplikacija. U svakom slučaju, meni je tvoja priča (situacija) uljepšala dan .  Sretno


Hvala draga, od sveg srca!!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Joooooj cure cestitam na lijepim betama!!! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> Bit ce puno bebica za Novu Godinu 
> Katka mozda se jos stanje okrene pa startas, kad je sve ostalo ok..
> Ljube ja vidim da ce se o tebi snimati film i pisati price


Jooooj draga!!!! Ne zelim biti poznata... samo zelim i svaki dan molim da sve bude uredu i do kraja prode bez komplikacija!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Toooo, samo pozitivne bete, yes! Čestitam *Mrena*, visoka beta  :Zaljubljen:  To ti je prvi postupak ili? 

*Katka*, ja sam uvjerena da bi ti p4 trebao pasti uskoro.. budući da ti je menga kasnila, vjerojatno je progesteron ostao dosta visok... Ne znam koliko treba biti za ulazak u postupak, nisam ga apsolutno nikad vadila prije postupka. Sutra ga opet vadi pa nas iznenadi!

----------


## mrena

Da, ovo mi je prvi put

----------


## Astoria

> Da, ovo mi je prvi put


Bravo Mrena i meni je prvi put+ sto nije bilo nikakvih simptoma..jel kod tebe bilo cega?

----------


## katka22

> Toooo, samo pozitivne bete, yes! Čestitam *Mrena*, visoka beta  To ti je prvi postupak ili? 
> 
> *Katka*, ja sam uvjerena da bi ti p4 trebao pasti uskoro.. budući da ti je menga kasnila, vjerojatno je progesteron ostao dosta visok... Ne znam koliko treba biti za ulazak u postupak, nisam ga apsolutno nikad vadila prije postupka. Sutra ga opet vadi pa nas iznenadi!


...to uskoro se nadamo da će biti danas, jer danas bi trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom kad mi je 3.dc. Daljnje odgađanje nije moguće jer je onda prekasno za početak stimulacije. Krv sam izvadila, nalaz je oko podne pa ću sve znati tada. Uz P4 trebala sam izvaditi i FSH...nadam se da neće biti nekih iznenađenja. 
Ustvari, drago mi je da moja dr. vodi računa o svemu ovome jer nam to ustvari povećava šanse i za uspješan odgovor na stimulaciju, a samim time i za uspjeh u postupku što i je jedini cilj. Koliko god je muka ako dođe do dodatnog čekanja jedan ciklus, bitan je ostvariti konačni cilj. Čitala sam malo o tom problemu s P4 jučer i ustvari shvatila da je on jako važan u ovoj fazi ciklusa i da dok nije u granicama prihvatljivim za postupak skoro da nema ni smisla ulaziti, jer tijelo jednostavno ne reagira kako treba. Pa si sad brijem u glavi da je to još jedan dodatni faktor s kojim ćemo povećati šanse za uspjeh, kako god ispalo. Samo pozitiva. U prošlom pokušaju ga nisam vadila...ustvari u ni jednom pokušaju do sada ga nisam vadila u ovoj fazi.

Nego ajmo mi na veselije teme. Mi žene moje imamo trenutno hrpu trudnica. Nabrojati ću samo neke kojih se trenutno mogu sjetiti: Astoria, aska, mrena, ljube (nadopunite me , znam da ih fali još)...i sve su blizanci ako se ne varam! Pa to je fantastično!

----------


## ljube555

> ...to uskoro se nadamo da će biti danas, jer danas bi trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom kad mi je 3.dc. Daljnje odgađanje nije moguće jer je onda prekasno za početak stimulacije. Krv sam izvadila, nalaz je oko podne pa ću sve znati tada. Uz P4 trebala sam izvaditi i FSH...nadam se da neće biti nekih iznenađenja. 
> Ustvari, drago mi je da moja dr. vodi računa o svemu ovome jer nam to ustvari povećava šanse i za uspješan odgovor na stimulaciju, a samim time i za uspjeh u postupku što i je jedini cilj. Koliko god je muka ako dođe do dodatnog čekanja jedan ciklus, bitan je ostvariti konačni cilj. Čitala sam malo o tom problemu s P4 jučer i ustvari shvatila da je on jako važan u ovoj fazi ciklusa i da dok nije u granicama prihvatljivim za postupak skoro da nema ni smisla ulaziti, jer tijelo jednostavno ne reagira kako treba. Pa si sad brijem u glavi da je to još jedan dodatni faktor s kojim ćemo povećati šanse za uspjeh, kako god ispalo. Samo pozitiva. U prošlom pokušaju ga nisam vadila...ustvari u ni jednom pokušaju do sada ga nisam vadila u ovoj fazi.
> 
> Nego ajmo mi na veselije teme. Mi žene moje imamo trenutno hrpu trudnica. Nabrojati ću samo neke kojih se trenutno mogu sjetiti: Astoria, aska, mrena, ljube (nadopunite me , znam da ih fali još)...i sve su blizanci ako se ne varam! Pa to je fantastično!


Cekamo tebe draga sa istom ishodom...
I da nama pridruzis se cim prije!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Javi situaciju s nalazom *Katka*. Slažem se, mi smo svi jako nestrpljivi, no neke procese, poput ovog, ne možemo na silu. Po meni, radije da odgodite pa povećate šanse u idućem ciklusu, nego da prolaziš muku i isčekivanje i onda ništa.

Daaa, jako puno trudnica, nisu svi blizanci ja mislim! Astoria i Mrena čekaju uzv koliko sam upratila. Kako divno, i mi ćemo tako uskoro, sigurna sam!

----------


## katka22

Evo me. P4 malo pao, danas je 2,34. Jos uvijek ne krecem sa stimulacijom, sutra opet ponavljam. Kaze dr. da je idealno oko 1,6. Sad se to cini do neba daleko...ali vidjet cemo sutra, zasad jos nije sve propalo.

----------


## ljube555

> Evo me. P4 malo pao, danas je 2,34. Jos uvijek ne krecem sa stimulacijom, sutra opet ponavljam. Kaze dr. da je idealno oko 1,6. Sad se to cini do neba daleko...ali vidjet cemo sutra, zasad jos nije sve propalo.


Ja vjerujem da to sve bude dobro!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Javi situaciju s nalazom *Katka*. Slažem se, mi smo svi jako nestrpljivi, no neke procese, poput ovog, ne možemo na silu. Po meni, radije da odgodite pa povećate šanse u idućem ciklusu, nego da prolaziš muku i isčekivanje i onda ništa.
> 
> Daaa, jako puno trudnica, nisu svi blizanci ja mislim! Astoria i Mrena čekaju uzv koliko sam upratila. Kako divno, i mi ćemo tako uskoro, sigurna sam!


Astoria cini se bila na prvom uzv??? Ili sam nesto pobrkala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Katka kod mene je 1  :Wink: 
Patuljcica
Ljube sutra idem na drugi

----------


## ljube555

> Katka kod mene je 1 
> Patuljcica
> Ljube sutra idem na drugi


I kod mene bio na 1uzv jedan, na drugom 2, na 3 tri... u utorak cemo viditi dal prokucalo 3srceko

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Daj ljube nemoj me strasit  :Laughing:  
Jedno je kod mene i beta je upucivala na 1  :Wink:

----------


## patuljcica

Ja idem na uzv tek za tjedan dana, drugi petak (strpljen spasen...) Mozda to sad kad vidim nije ni lose jer ce onda valjda znati tocan broj  :Very Happy:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Super *Katka* vidiš da pada.. a što se tiče toga da je kasno iza 3 dc ući u postupak, ne slažem se, jer sam znala ulaziti i koji dan kasnije. No, sve smo mi drukčije. Uglavnom, sutra ćeš znati idete li u postupak ili ne, do tada probaj iskoristiti ovaj dan da si nekako ugodiš.

*Astoria* super! *Patuljcica*, kad budeš išla imat ćeš već i srčanu akciju i sve, možda je bolje samo jednom ići, a ne par puta pa isčekivati, prvo GV, pa srce, pa nikad kraja.

----------


## katka22

> Super *Katka* vidiš da pada.. a što se tiče toga da je kasno iza 3 dc ući u postupak, ne slažem se, jer sam znala ulaziti i koji dan kasnije. No, sve smo mi drukčije. Uglavnom, sutra ćeš znati idete li u postupak ili ne, do tada probaj iskoristiti ovaj dan da si nekako ugodiš.
> 
> *Astoria* super! *Patuljcica*, kad budeš išla imat ćeš već i srčanu akciju i sve, možda je bolje samo jednom ići, a ne par puta pa isčekivati, prvo GV, pa srce, pa nikad kraja.


Ja to ustvari govorim na osnovu onog što sam sama prošla i što sam čitala godinama. Iskreno, do sad nisam čula da se kreće u stimulaciju nakon 3.dc, moji pokušaji do sada su svi krenuli na 2.dc. Naravno, drago mi je da je moguće i to jer time imam šanse da mi još jedan ciklus ne propadne. I baš ću si pokušat ugoditi, neki mali šoping je neminovan danas  :Very Happy: .

----------


## katka22

> ...Nego ajmo mi na veselije teme. Mi žene moje imamo trenutno hrpu trudnica. Nabrojati ću samo neke kojih se trenutno mogu sjetiti: Astoria, aska, mrena, ljube (nadopunite me , znam da ih fali još)...i sve su blizanci ako se ne varam! Pa to je fantastično!


Dakle, naše trudnice u 5. mjesecu:
aska
astoria
ljube555
mrena
patuljčica...ko fali?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Evo mene,idem u 6mj u postupak jer sam ga trazila da napravim inzulinsku rezistenciju,nekako me to kopa i ko da nisam spremna ic u postupak dok to ne provjerim.tako da mi dao uputnicu za to i za inzulin,prolaktin i ths.pa kad to sve napravim idem opet kod njega.pratim vam i sretno svima

----------


## ljube555

> Dakle, naše trudnice u 5. mjesecu:
> aska
> astoria
> ljube555
> mrena
> patuljčica...ko fali?


Mislim da je to to!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

A baby blue?
Ako sam dobro napisala ili je obrnuto  :Idea:

----------


## ljube555

> A baby blue?
> Ako sam dobro napisala ili je obrnuto


A kam je ona nestala???? Astoria, koliko tebi danas od zadnje mens.????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Evo ovaj neki program  :Laughing: kaze 6+1

----------


## ljube555

> Evo ovaj neki program [emoji38]kaze 6+1


Tako smo blizu... ja danas 6+5

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Joj trta me sutra  :Shock:

----------


## patuljcica

Astoria sretno danas!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Joj trta me sutra


Sretno danas!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Hvala ti  :Heart:  
Javim

----------


## Astoria

Evo meee  :Smile: 
6+2 iako je dr napisao +3 mislim da se zeznuo  :Laughing:  i imamo  :Heart:  za 3 tjedna kontrola.
Ljube skoro sam sisla sa stola kad je dr rekao cekaj da vidimo jel jedno, salio se a skoro pala u nesvjest  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Evo meee 
> 6+2 iako je dr napisao +3 mislim da se zeznuo [emoji38] i imamo [emoji813] za 3 tjedna kontrola.
> Ljube skoro sam sisla sa stola kad je dr rekao cekaj da vidimo jel jedno, salio se a skoro pala u nesvjest [emoji38]


Vjerujem ti... 

Onda mozes zamislit moju reakciju[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Evo meee 
> 6+2 iako je dr napisao +3 mislim da se zeznuo  i imamo  za 3 tjedna kontrola.
> Ljube skoro sam sisla sa stola kad je dr rekao cekaj da vidimo jel jedno, salio se a skoro pala u nesvjest


Super, super, super za srčeko  :Heart: . Jedno, ali najvrjednije...

----------


## aska

Aaaaa toliko trudnica,neka ih bude bar jos toliko i vise  :Very Happy:  Ja sam prije nekoliko tjedana zavrsila u bolnici na mirovanju nekoliko dana jer sam imala izljev krvi.Hematoma tad nije bilo na uzv,dva srca su kucala.Kasnije je opet nadjen hematom pa evo sad mirujem i citam vas kad stignem jer se borim i s mucninama.
Svim trudnicama cestitke,a cure koje su u postupcima i koje se spremaju za novi postupak puno srece!  :Kiss:

----------


## Astoria

Hvala Aska  :Heart:  i tebi hrabro dalje, drzi i cuvaj svoje srecice!
Da Katka jedno ali vrijedno  :Smile:   :Heart: 
Ljube mogu mislit  :Laughing: 
Katka jesi dobila nalaz jel kreces ili sam negdje propustila?

----------


## ljube555

> Aaaaa toliko trudnica,neka ih bude bar jos toliko i vise  Ja sam prije nekoliko tjedana zavrsila u bolnici na mirovanju nekoliko dana jer sam imala izljev krvi.Hematoma tad nije bilo na uzv,dva srca su kucala.Kasnije je opet nadjen hematom pa evo sad mirujem i citam vas kad stignem jer se borim i s mucninama.
> Svim trudnicama cestitke,a cure koje su u postupcima i koje se spremaju za novi postupak puno srece!


Koliiko tebi vec tt????

Blizance nosis???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Hvala Aska  i tebi hrabro dalje, drzi i cuvaj svoje srecice!
> Da Katka jedno ali vrijedno  
> Ljube mogu mislit 
> Katka jesi dobila nalaz jel kreces ili sam negdje propustila?


Dobila nalaz, gotovo identičan kao jučer što nije dobro. Čekam da se javi doktorica, očekujem prekid postupka. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## aska

Ljube,po onom programu za FET,danas sam 10+1.Po menstruaciji sam naravno manje jer je transfer bio 15 dc.Na pregledima naravno CRL odgovara po FETu.
Blizanci su zasad,da.Doktor me upozorio da se moze desiti da na pocetku trudnoce jednom prestane kucati srce pa sam nekako spremna i za to.Ali zasad su obadva tu.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,po onom programu za FET,danas sam 10+1.Po menstruaciji sam naravno manje jer je transfer bio 15 dc.Na pregledima naravno CRL odgovara po FETu.
> Blizanci su zasad,da.Doktor me upozorio da se moze desiti da na pocetku trudnoce jednom prestane kucati srce pa sam nekako spremna i za to.Ali zasad su obadva tu.


Daj boze da ostani oba dva!!! Bar sta se tice blizanca imala sa kime komunicirati[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## edina

Evo i ja od danas pocinjem da brojim dane to bete. Vracena 3 embryo radila sam fet

----------


## ljube555

> Evo i ja od danas pocinjem da brojim dane to bete. Vracena 3 embryo radila sam fet


Super draga, sretno!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Opet u ujutro sam primjetila rozi iscjedak na wc papiru!!!! Mene ce to izluditi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ajoj ljube vjerujem da nije lako. Vjerovatno se malci bore za sebe i mozda je to od one trece gestacijske..

----------


## ljube555

> Ajoj ljube vjerujem da nije lako. Vjerovatno se malci bore za sebe i mozda je to od one trece gestacijske..


I ja mislim da od te 3 gestac. Jos kaj ima dijete moje danas firmu pa ovi dane skroz sam na nogama pa mozda kapilari pucaju. To ujutro bilo i vise nema. Uvijek dode na prvu mokracu dok ustanem. Jos imam i zatvor pa sve nakupila se odjednom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jedva cekam utorak uzv

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## edina

Danas mi je prvi dan posle tasfer i svaki put kad odem u wc imam neki braon tacke na papiru.dali je to normalno ili ne . Pocela sam koristi gel dva puta na dan ?

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... ja sam zavrsila u bolnice imala sam jucer izljev ali hvala bogu dva srceka kucaju... treca gest.ipak prazna ali islod beba hematom. Ali mene zabrinjava drugo nesto jedan plod manje od drugog jedan za 6+6 8mm a drugi za 6+2 5mm dal tko ima iskustvo i dal ostalo dvje bebe do kraja ili ipak jedna beba prestala razvijati se????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

Meni danas test negativan. 11dnt.. sutra cu ici reda radi vaditi betu al eto opet nista  :Sad:

----------


## Astoria

Edina sretno!
O ljube dobro je, bitno da su srceki tu, proci ce i hematom.
Vjerujem da je to ok, ne moraju bit mozda bas u mm isti, i kad se rode nisu isti  :Wink: 
Garava to je bio fet? Trodnevnih ili blastica? Mozda si prerano radila test..

----------


## garava13

Astoria da fet blastocise 2.
Ma neznam vise sta da mislim..

----------


## Astoria

Ajoj Garava  :Sad:  nadat cemo se da si ipak radila test rano..

----------


## Sanycka

Ei Ja sam tu  nova zanima me kad ste napravili test posle transfer embrija pozz

----------


## ljube555

> Ei ja sam nova tu zanima me kad ste napravili test posle transfer embrija pozz


Zavisi koliko stari embriji!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## patuljcica

Ljube samo miruj, vjerujem da ce biti sve dobro s bebicama <3
garava13 samo polako..ako je sutra beta i negativna nemoj gubiti nadu, znam da ti nije lako, ja sam prosla 8 puta do zeljenog plusica..odtuguj ako treba, smiri misli, i idemo dalje,  uvijek ima sanse  :Wink:  ali nista jos nemoj ni misliti do sutrasnje bete ..samo polako  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanycka

Ne razumem se ja dobro ja mislim 3 dana

----------


## ljube555

> Ne razumem se ja dobro ja mislim 3 dana


Onda 10 ili 11 dan vec bi mogla napraviti test!!!! Cure sa vise iskustva ispravite me!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Ne razumem se ja dobro ja mislim 3 dana


pozdrav Sanycka, dobro došla na forum.
hoćeš li nam napisati koji datum si imala punkciju, a koji datum si imala transfer embrija?

ovdje  imaš brošuru u kojoj možeš pročitati o neplodnosti i IVF-u: http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...st_A5_2016.pdf

----------


## Carrot

> Danas mi je prvi dan posle tasfer i svaki put kad odem u wc imam neki braon tacke na papiru.dali je to normalno ili ne . Pocela sam koristi gel dva puta na dan ?


najnormalnije...

----------


## Sova555

> Jutro... ja sam zavrsila u bolnice imala sam jucer izljev ali hvala bogu dva srceka kucaju... treca gest.ipak prazna ali islod beba hematom. Ali mene zabrinjava drugo nesto jedan plod manje od drugog jedan za 6+6 8mm a drugi za 6+2 5mm dal tko ima iskustvo i dal ostalo dvje bebe do kraja ili ipak jedna beba prestala razvijati se????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam ti na to uvijek svojim prijateljicama koje su nosile blizance rekla da su to sigurno decko i curica i tako je i bilo  :Smile:  .

----------


## Sanycka

2.5 sam imala punkciju, a 4.5 sam imala transfer embrija?

----------


## Astoria

Di nam je Garava, jesi isla vadit betu?

----------


## aska

> 2.5 sam imala punkciju, a 4.5 sam imala transfer embrija?


Onda ti je to dvodnevni embrij.Punkcija ti je uvijek nulti dan.

----------


## Sanycka

Sta to znaci mozes mi objasniti to

----------


## garava13

> Di nam je Garava, jesi isla vadit betu?


Jesam.. cekam nalaz! Javim

----------


## mrena

Cure, danas sam bilana uzv, 2 gv

----------


## garava13

Evo stigla beta onakva kakvu sam i ocekivala, 0. 
Idemo dalje..

----------


## Carrot

> Cure, danas sam bilana uzv, 2 gv


bravo, a druga beta?
Cestitkee [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

----------


## aska

> Sta to znaci mozes mi objasniti to


Znaci da ti je embrij star 2 dana.Mislim da test mozes raditi 11 dana od transfera.Transfer isto racunas kao nulti dan,nulti dan znaci da se taj dan ne broji.Nisam bas sigurna tocno kad jer nikad nisam imala dvodnevni embrij,ali pretpostavljam da je tako..netko ce znati bolje.

----------


## patuljcica

Čestitke mrena!!!! Radis ili si na mirovanju domeka?

----------


## Kengurica

Sanyca punkcija je nulti dan i onda ovisno koliko imas embrija i kako se razvijaju se odredjuje dan transfera. Najcesce je to 2.,3.,4. Ili 5. dan. Zapfavo mislim da u Hr je to to. E sad imas jos jednu informaciju, a to je koliko stanica ima embrij na dan transfera. 2. dan bi idealno bilo da ima 4 stanice, 3. dan 8 stanica, 4. dan idealne podjele se zove morula i 5. blastocista. Da li si razgovarala prije transfera s embriologom/logicom pa da su ti jos rekli i koliko stanica ima? Neka me učenije cure isprave, ali meni je najlakse racunati kada bi bilo ok test raditi po punkciji da se ne moram zamarati danima transfera. Dan punkcije je neki zamisljeni dan ovulacije. 14. dan od punkcije ako beta nije pozitivna onda nije doslo do trudnoce. Mislim da 13.,14. dan od punkcije vec test moze biti pozitivan, ranije od toga nekima bude, al po meni je to prerano za test i igra zivaca.

----------


## Sanycka

2 embrija su mi stavili u petak imam da idem da vidim dali je uspelo

----------


## katka22

> Cure, danas sam bilana uzv, 2 gv


Bravo za obe mrvice  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Nisam vas tu izvjestila, moj pokušaj je odgođen, odnosno, krećemo 21. dan ovog ciklusa sa dugim protokolom. Nisam do sad na ovaj način pokušavala...odnosno, u prvom stimuliranom sam imala supresiju sprejom suprefact od 2.dc, ali to je bilo prije 100 godina. Nadam se da će to smiriti moje jajnike da ne luče bez veze svašta nešto kad ne treba. Tako da i dalje odbrojavam do početka.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, danas sam bilana uzv, 2 gv


Super draga!!!! Kad drugi uzv????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Mrena jos jednom cestitke na 2 slatka  :Heart: 
Garava zao mi je drzi se  :grouphug:  ako sam dobro ulovila kod vas je samo problem spermiogram?
Katka neka napokon krece znam da si nestrpljiva  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ipak jednoj bebi prestalo kucati srceko a druga beba lijepo napreduje i danas 10mm za 7+0 po uzv a po ZM 7+3... Sve odgovara kako treba biti.... 

Zao mi je jako i isplakala se sam.... ali valjda tako trebalo biti... ostala mi jedna ali vrijedna!!!!


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

> Cure, ipak jednoj bebi prestalo kucati srceko a druga beba lijepo napreduje i danas 10mm za 7+0 po uzv a po ZM 7+3... Sve odgovara kako treba biti.... 
> 
> Zao mi je jako i isplakala se sam.... ali valjda tako trebalo biti... ostala mi jedna ali vrijedna!!!!
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


A da Ljube ti si danas uzv! Vjerujem da nije lako, veseli se bebici svojoj, eto dar sa neba da nemoras u postupke ici  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - baš mi je žao! Glavno da se ova bebica izborila i da ona lijepo napreduje.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube - baš mi je žao! Glavno da se ova bebica izborila i da ona lijepo napreduje.


Hvala draga!!!!! A bit ce jos beba i nakon toga ako bog bude dao!!!! 

Zao mi je i ovu mrvicu ali valjda tako trebalo biti... bolje je sada na pocetku nego da je to dogodilo u sredine trudnoce ili pred kraj ili nakon poroda!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

> Mrena jos jednom cestitke na 2 slatka 
> Garava zao mi je drzi se  ako sam dobro ulovila kod vas je samo problem spermiogram?
> Katka neka napokon krece znam da si nestrpljiva


Da draga, spermici losi.. a sto je tu je. Valjda nam tako sudjemo..

----------


## patuljcica

Cure moje ja tek u petak imam prvi uzv, ali meni vam je od nedjelje toliko mucno i to po cijele dane, ne znam sto bi jela, po noci me bude mucnine i povracanje, grozno se osjecam, pijem caj od đumbira, jedem kruh, ali svejedno muka i povracanje..kako tako rano??

----------


## Tulipan37

Drage moje cure, evo i mene konačno. Nisam bila više od 10 dana na forumu pa da s vama podjelim svoje iskustvo. 
Bili smo u  Pragu, dobili 7 js, oplodile se sve al su nam na 4-ti dan ostale 4 morule. Dvije su nam vratili a dvije zamrznuli. Taj dan odležala u hotelu i sutra dan nazad. Nakon povratka doma, u roku 2 dana mi umre svekrva. U cijeloj zbrci i svemu nisam stigla razmišljati ni o čemu tako da nam je prvi tjedan prošao kao u magli. Malo sam se pazila i nisam dizala ništa teško ali svejedno sam stalno bila u pokretu. Simptoma nikakvih, osim velikih i bolnih cica ali to prepisujem utrogestanu. Na dan kad sam trebala dobiti simptoma niti menge niti ičeg. Niti me bolio trbuh, niti me bolila leđa niti sam primjetila da mi se jede nešto posebno. 9 dan sam primjetila da sam počela podrigivati nakon što bi bilo što pojela. 10 dan se to isto nastavilo s svakim zalogajem koji bi stavila u usta. Danas, 11 dan i dalje nikakvih simptoma ali i dalje podrigujem. Dogovorila sam se s mužem da odemo popodne vaditi betu u Breyer jer kod njih je nalaz gotov isti dan i beta nam je 69,23. 
Obzirom da je 11 dan i metoda koja smo imali je ICSi (za koju kažu da su kod nje bete malo manje od očekivanih) mislim i nadam se da nam je beta dobra.
Cure moje kakva su vaša mišljenja o ovoj beti?

----------


## Carrot

Tulipan37


> Drage moje cure, evo i mene konačno. Nisam bila više od 10 dana na forumu pa da s vama podjelim svoje iskustvo. 
> Bili smo u  Pragu, dobili 7 js, oplodile se sve al su nam na 4-ti dan ostale 4 morule. Dvije su nam vratili a dvije zamrznuli. Taj dan odležala u hotelu i sutra dan nazad. Nakon povratka doma, u roku 2 dana mi umre svekrva. U cijeloj zbrci i svemu nisam stigla razmišljati ni o čemu tako da nam je prvi tjedan prošao kao u magli. Malo sam se pazila i nisam dizala ništa teško ali svejedno sam stalno bila u pokretu. Simptoma nikakvih, osim velikih i bolnih cica ali to prepisujem utrogestanu. Na dan kad sam trebala dobiti simptoma niti menge niti ičeg. Niti me bolio trbuh, niti me bolila leđa niti sam primjetila da mi se jede nešto posebno. 9 dan sam primjetila da sam počela podrigivati nakon što bi bilo što pojela. 10 dan se to isto nastavilo s svakim zalogajem koji bi stavila u usta. Danas, 11 dan i dalje nikakvih simptoma ali i dalje podrigujem. Dogovorila sam se s mužem da odemo popodne vaditi betu u Breyer jer kod njih je nalaz gotov isti dan i beta nam je 69,23. 
> Obzirom da je 11 dan i metoda koja smo imali je ICSi (za koju kažu da su kod nje bete malo manje od očekivanih) mislim i nadam se da nam je beta dobra.
> Cure moje kakva su vaša mišljenja o ovoj beti?


Tulipan37, 
sve i da je beta sad 800 nista ti ne znaci dok se pravilno ne dupla tako da se strpi dan dva. Beta je malo niza ali je pozitivna i sve je moguce, u svakom slucaju trudnoca se dogodila, nadam se da ti se bude i odrzala! Simptome ne osluskuj, ionako je vecina simptoma posljedica utrogestana. Opusti se...
Sretno ti i javi!

----------


## Tulipan37

Hvala Carrot. 
Malo sam ju rano radila, 11dnt, a bio je ICSI postupak pa me tješi da je zato manja. A nadam se da će za dva dana biti dupla i da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## Astoria

Tulipan zao mi je zbog svega sto te snaslo  :grouphug: 
Ja mislim da je to ok beta, ja sam 14dpt imala 193, isto bio icsi, tako da mislim da je otprilike to to  :Wink:

----------


## Tulipan37

Astoria, hvala ti puno  :Heart: 
Nadam se da će biti dovoljna i da će se uduplati. Nakon što sam dobila nalaz išla sam si kupiti test da vidim konačno i taj plus na testu. MM mi je umirao od smijeha. I naravno, pojavio se plus u 10 sekundi i oznaka da smo trudni 1-2 tjedna. Baš sam luda baba.

----------


## Astoria

:Heart:  neka si ti njega napravila i neces bit baba nego mama  :Laughing: 
Znaci kad budes vadila betu u cetvrtak ces imat oko 140, malo manje malo vise nije strasno.

----------


## Tulipan37

Ja sam ga morala napraviti pa kud puklo da puklo..
Hoce, hoce, bit ce duplo. Nekako sam uvjerena u to ❤❤

----------


## Carrot

> Astoria, hvala ti puno [emoji813]
> Nadam se da će biti dovoljna i da će se uduplati. Nakon što sam dobila nalaz išla sam si kupiti test da vidim konačno i taj plus na testu. MM mi je umirao od smijeha. I naravno, pojavio se plus u 10 sekundi i oznaka da smo trudni 1-2 tjedna. Baš sam luda baba.


Bit ce bit ce nego kaj!

----------


## Astoria

Garava gdje si bila u ovim svim postupcima?
A da promjenis bolnicu/dr?
Ili bar odes na savjet nekom drugom?
Pretpostavljam da su svi postupci na istom mjestu?

----------


## katka22

> Cure, ipak jednoj bebi prestalo kucati srceko a druga beba lijepo napreduje i danas 10mm za 7+0 po uzv a po ZM 7+3... Sve odgovara kako treba biti.... 
> 
> Zao mi je jako i isplakala se sam.... ali valjda tako trebalo biti... ostala mi jedna ali vrijedna!!!!
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube draga, žao mi je zbog jedne mrvice, ali kao što sama kažeš sve se dešava s razlogom. Takve stvari su prirodna selekcija i zaista, ako se moralo desiti neka se desilo sada. Vjerujem da nije lako nositi se s time, ali ja se stvarno nadam da će mala hrabra mrva koja je ostala ostati borac do kraja!




> Drage moje cure, evo i mene konačno. Nisam bila više od 10 dana na forumu pa da s vama podjelim svoje iskustvo. 
> Bili smo u  Pragu, dobili 7 js, oplodile se sve al su nam na 4-ti dan ostale 4 morule. Dvije su nam vratili a dvije zamrznuli. Taj dan odležala u hotelu i sutra dan nazad. Nakon povratka doma, u roku 2 dana mi umre svekrva. U cijeloj zbrci i svemu nisam stigla razmišljati ni o čemu tako da nam je prvi tjedan prošao kao u magli. Malo sam se pazila i nisam dizala ništa teško ali svejedno sam stalno bila u pokretu. Simptoma nikakvih, osim velikih i bolnih cica ali to prepisujem utrogestanu. Na dan kad sam trebala dobiti simptoma niti menge niti ičeg. Niti me bolio trbuh, niti me bolila leđa niti sam primjetila da mi se jede nešto posebno. 9 dan sam primjetila da sam počela podrigivati nakon što bi bilo što pojela. 10 dan se to isto nastavilo s svakim zalogajem koji bi stavila u usta. Danas, 11 dan i dalje nikakvih simptoma ali i dalje podrigujem. Dogovorila sam se s mužem da odemo popodne vaditi betu u Breyer jer kod njih je nalaz gotov isti dan i beta nam je 69,23. 
> Obzirom da je 11 dan i metoda koja smo imali je ICSi (za koju kažu da su kod nje bete malo manje od očekivanih) mislim i nadam se da nam je beta dobra.
> Cure moje kakva su vaša mišljenja o ovoj beti?


Žao mi je zbog svega što te snašlo, moje saučešće. 
Čestike draga na pozitivnoj beti! Nije prerano 11. dc za betu ako ne primaš boostere i beta je malo niža nego kod većine cura...ali bile su morule i mislim da je to ok. S betom stvarno nema pravila. Moja je recimo bila 9.dc 197, jedna blastica, a vidi Astoriu...Kako cure kažu bitnije je pravilno duplanje. Dakle, želim ti pravilno duplanje.

P.S. što se tiče testa, ja još imam svoj pozitivan test napravljen nakon pozitivne bete star 13 godina u kutiji s uspomenama  :Smile:  Sve smo mi šašave po tom pitanju.

----------


## Isabel

*
Tulipan, č*estitam na lijepoj beti i vibram za još ljepšu sutra! I ja sam nakon pozitivne bete piškila na test svako jutro, čisto da se izguštam s divnim plusićima, hahaha!


Žao mi je za svekrvu  :No: , ona će vam s neba poslati najljepšeg anđela...

----------


## Tulipan37

Drage cure hvala vam puno na podršci. 
Nisam primala nikakve boostere i znam da je beta malo niža nego kod ostalih ali se tješim da je rađena na 11dnt i da je rađen ICSI. Sutra popodne iza 16h opet vadim betu jer će tada biti 48h nakon prve bete pa ću biti malo pametnija. Rekla sam vam da nekako mislim da će sve biti u redu i da će se uduplati. Svašta čitam po netu, od visokih beti koje su završile loše a isto tako i niskih beti koje su završile urednom trudnoćom. Tako da se samo mogu nadati i biti pametnija sutra nakon ponovljenog nalaza.

----------


## Tulipan37

I da ne zaboravim, nikakvih simptoma i dalje osim onog istog podrigivanja koje sam imala od 9-og dana samo sam primjetila da cesce idem piskiti. Tako da mi i to daje nadu da se moja mrvica izborila i da se beta pravilno dupla.

----------


## katka22

> I da ne zaboravim, nikakvih simptoma i dalje osim onog istog podrigivanja koje sam imala od 9-og dana samo sam primjetila da cesce idem piskiti. Tako da mi i to daje nadu da se moja mrvica izborila i da se beta pravilno dupla.


11.dnt nije rano, trudnoća se iz krvi vidi već 7.dnt. Čak i ranije. Još si u tako ranoj fazi trudnoće da bi meni recimo bilo čudno da imaš uopće ikakve simptome. Tek bi danas trebala dobiti menzis ako dobro računam. Češći odlazak na wc je svakako simptom trudnoće, a ne moraš ni očekivat nikakve posebne simptome jer nisu sve trudnoće iste. Neke povraćaju od dana začeća, a neke ne znaju da su trudne dok im ne naraste trbuh - tako je i meni bilo. I ja se nadam da će to biti lijepo duplanje. 
A sad kreće onaj dobronamjerni savjet kojeg većina nas lako daje, a teško osobno primjenjuje: ne čitaj, ne uspoređuj se, ne istražuj, opusti se... želim ti sreću do kraja...

----------


## Tulipan37

Draga Katka22, menzis sam trebala dobiti u subotu, 12.5. jer je zadnja bila 15.4. a skoro pa uvijek su mi na 28 dana. Poremetile bi mi se samo nakon postupaka, nakon negativne bete, kad bi prestala s lijekovima, dobila bi 2x u razmaku od 15 dana. Znam da je rano za bilo kakve simptome al ja nemam ni simptome nadolazece menge sto mi je bilo sumnjivo pa sam zato i pozurila s betom. 
Hvala na lijepim zeljama ❤

----------


## garava13

> Garava gdje si bila u ovim svim postupcima?
> A da promjenis bolnicu/dr?
> Ili bar odes na savjet nekom drugom?
> Pretpostavljam da su svi postupci na istom mjestu?


Ovo nam je treca bolnica..

----------


## garava13

Vise ne znam kud bi. Sve se svodi na isto.. svaki put dodjemo do transfera ali ne opstane..

----------


## Isabel

*Garava*, jesi iz Zg-a? A Poliklinika Škvorc? Mi smo s njima prezadovoljni, imaš "privatni" tretman, velike stručnjake oko sebe, naprednu tehnologinju i uvjete a ne plaćaš jer je preko HZZO-a.

----------


## garava13

Draga mi smo ispucali priko HZZO sve nazalost, bili smo u zg, a sad smo zadnje u Citu. Isto vrhunska poliklinika, po statistici mislim najbolji u RH.

----------


## garava13

Jednostavno nekome upali odmah i u najlosijoj, a neko se muci godinama. Tako mora biti valjda. Cuda se dogadjaju... nadam se da ce nace cudo doci uskoro  :Heart:

----------


## edina

Dali je 5 dan posle trafer rano za kucni teat?juce sam radila test i negativan je

----------


## garava13

Da rano je. Pogotovo ako ti je trodnevni.

----------


## edina

5 dana

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, danas 13 dnt beta je 131,40

Kako vam se cini? Skoro je pa dupla..

----------


## garava13

> 5 dana



Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, danas 13 dnt beta je 131,40
> 
> Kako vam se cini? Skoro je pa dupla..


Super... sve to bude dobro!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Uh Garava, promijenila si puno dr onda.. mislila sam da si sve odradila na jednom mjestu. Ne znam sto bi ti rekla, mozda i je sve eto stvar srice, jer kako kazes nemas problema, dobijete embrije al nema uspjesnosti.
Tulipan ja mislim da je to ok beta  :Heart:

----------


## Astoria

Garava jeste u zg bili u bolnici il negdje privatno?
Edina mislim da je to definitivno prerano za test..

----------


## Munkica

Tulipan, to ti je duplo  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

> Garava jeste u zg bili u bolnici il negdje privatno?
> Edina mislim da je to definitivno prerano za test..


U zg na VV

----------


## Tulipan37

Hvala cure na svemu.
Nekako sam smusena sva i bojim se jer je niska al raste pravilno pa mi je lakse. Jel bi vi na mom mjestu isle vaditi jos jednu, u subotu ili da se narucim doktoru na pregled?

----------


## lasta

Tulipan ako ces biti mirnija odi vaditi. Svako radi kako mu srce kaze;poslusaj sebe. Nema pogresne odluke.

Inace na 13 dan moja beta je bila 127

----------


## edina

Evo opet danas sam radila malo skuplji test i oba puta se pokazalo pozirivno. Bet je tek u srijedu

----------


## garava13

> Evo opet danas sam radila malo skuplji test i oba puta se pokazalo pozirivno. Bet je tek u srijedu


Jesi primala injekcije za zuto tijelo nakon transfera?

----------


## Tulipan37

Lasta, kako je zavrsila trudnoca?
Sutra cu zvati doktora pa se konzultirati s njim.

----------


## Sybila

6dnt blastica test moze bez problema biti pozitivan ako je doslo do trudnoce. Cestitam edina!

----------


## edina

Radila sam frozen trasfer.

----------


## Tulipan37

Edina, ako nisi primala boostere poslje transfera ponovi test i danas. Danas bi trebala biti tamnija crta od one jucer. Drzim fige draga!

----------


## Sybila

Crta ne mora nuzno biti tamnija danas, cure. Tek se s odmakom od par dana vidi razlika. Takva ocekivanja mogu biti nepotrebno stresna, a ta tamnija crta ovisi o nizu razlicitih faktora. Beta je najbolji pokazatelj.

----------


## lasta

Tulipan ...trudnoca...beba

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan ...trudnoca...beba


Lasta, hvala na ovim rijecima. Daju mi nadu da ce sve biti u redu. ❤❤

----------


## malena19

i ja u iscekivanju.. danas 7dnt jedne blastocite.. planiram sutra raditi test  :Grin:  :Grin: 

tulipan, meni je s prvim klincem beta 13dnt bila 238, a sa drugim 12dnt 702.... nije bitno koliko je velika, vec samo da se dupla.... sretno

----------


## Tulipan37

Malena19, drzim fige za sutrasnji plus na testu.. 
Hvala na djeljenju svojih iskustava ❤

----------


## aska

Kod mene ista situacija kao i kod Ljube.Jucer na pregledu jednoj mrvi srce vise ne kuca,po uzv stalo je 5 dana prije pregleda.Druga je dobro,sve je u redu zasad i cak je veca za par dana nego sto treba biti.Mislila sam da me nece tako jako pogoditi jer me dr otpocetka na to upozoravao ali pogodilo me.Jako.Nisam vise optimisticna,sad me uhvatio strah da cu izgubiti i drugog blizanca.Receno mi je da 90% trudnoca se zavrsi sve ok,ali ja eto brinem uzasno.

----------


## milasova8

> Kod mene ista situacija kao i kod Ljube.Jucer na pregledu jednoj mrvi srce vise ne kuca,po uzv stalo je 5 dana prije pregleda.Druga je dobro,sve je u redu zasad i cak je veca za par dana nego sto treba biti.Mislila sam da me nece tako jako pogoditi jer me dr otpocetka na to upozoravao ali pogodilo me.Jako.Nisam vise optimisticna,sad me uhvatio strah da cu izgubiti i drugog blizanca.Receno mi je da 90% trudnoca se zavrsi sve ok,ali ja eto brinem uzasno.


Aska,jako mi je zao! 
Potpuno razumijem tvoj strah,i samoj mi je tako bilo..
Jako me bilo strah za ovog drugog bebaca..
Negdje oko 18tt se ova mrva jadna apsorbirala i vise nije bila vidljiva..do tad sam umirala od straha..
Vjerujem da ce i tebi biti lakse sa odmakom trudnoce..
I zelim ti od srca i cvrsto vjerujem u to da ce na kraju biti isti ishod kao i kod mene

----------


## aska

Hvala puno Milasova  :Kiss:  Ono sto mene najvise brine sto iz ovog postupka sa svjezim transferom prva trudnoca i missed ab s 8tt.Sad smrzlici i opet jedan blizanac missed ab s 10tt.Ova mrva sad je 11 tt i strah me da ako su ove imale neku kromosomsku gresku da ju ima i ona.Svasta mi se vrti u glavi.Doktor mi to nije rekao,samo je rekao da ovaj odumrli plod moze ugrozavati zdravi,ali i da ne mora.Ali ja vrtim svakakve filmove u glavi.

----------


## nina977

Aska i ja sam imala istu situaciju.Blizanačka trudnoća ,sa 10 tt jedno srčeko prestalo kucati a sad drugom bebicom hvala Bogu sve bilo ok i sad već ima 11 mj.
Dr. mi je rekao da ako već tako treba biti bolje da se desilo u prvom tromjesječju i da tada nema opasnosti za drugu bebu.
Bit će sve ok!
Mi smo uspjeli nakon nekih 30 -tak ET-a. :Smile:

----------


## aska

Ajme,svaka cast Nina! 30 ET? Skidam kapu.Ja sam ih imala svega 3.Treci transfer je bio i kompliciran radi cerviksa,jedva su mi vratili embrije.Ti s 30 ET definitivno dajes nadu da se moze.

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene ista situacija kao i kod Ljube.Jucer na pregledu jednoj mrvi srce vise ne kuca,po uzv stalo je 5 dana prije pregleda.Druga je dobro,sve je u redu zasad i cak je veca za par dana nego sto treba biti.Mislila sam da me nece tako jako pogoditi jer me dr otpocetka na to upozoravao ali pogodilo me.Jako.Nisam vise optimisticna,sad me uhvatio strah da cu izgubiti i drugog blizanca.Receno mi je da 90% trudnoca se zavrsi sve ok,ali ja eto brinem uzasno.


Ajme draga bas mi je jako zao.... pogodilo i mene jako ali valjda tako moralo biti.... mojoj mrvice srceko prestalo kucati na 6+0 a na 5+6kucalo.... dr.me utjesio da bolje sada nego kasnije. I moja druga mrvica rasti i odg.tjednima trudnoci... glavu gore i hrabro .. ja jedino svaki dan imam smedi iscjedak dan jaci dan slabije... ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala puno Milasova  Ono sto mene najvise brine sto iz ovog postupka sa svjezim transferom prva trudnoca i missed ab s 8tt.Sad smrzlici i opet jedan blizanac missed ab s 10tt.Ova mrva sad je 11 tt i strah me da ako su ove imale neku kromosomsku gresku da ju ima i ona.Svasta mi se vrti u glavi.Doktor mi to nije rekao,samo je rekao da ovaj odumrli plod moze ugrozavati zdravi,ali i da ne mora.Ali ja vrtim svakakve filmove u glavi.


Meni ova mrva danas 8+0 a druga stala na 2.7mm 6+0tt...ali odg.5+6tt.. i dr.rekao da ona ne ometa daljni razvoj drugog blizanca...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## edina

Dva testa su pozitivna a jedna jeftini je negativan. Dali je to moguce da sam trudna ili ne

----------


## Mala88

Edina, dali si radila test sa prvim urinom ili ne? I koji ti je dan transfera? Ja mislim da testovi nebi bili pozitivni da nemas hcg u sebi, to jest da nisi trudna. Mozda taj jeftini detektuje samo visok hcg.

----------


## edina

Nisam radila sa prvim urin. Bilo je 7 dan posle trasfera

----------


## Tulipan37

Edina, ja sam radila 11 dan skuplji i dobila plus. 2 dana kasnije prije bete, s popodnevnim urinom sam radila 2 testa i oba bila negativna a taj dan popodne beta bila dupla. Probaj s jutarnjim urinom..

----------


## malena19

test pozitivan (clearblue digital -  plus i pise 1-2)  :Heart:  :Heart:  u cetvrtak beta  :Cekam:  :Cekam: 
*tulipan37*, ima sto novo kod tebe?

----------


## Tulipan37

[QUOTE=malena19;3046300]test pozitivan (clearblue digital -  plus i pise 1-2)  :Heart:  :Heart:  u cetvrtak beta  :Cekam:  :Cekam: 
*tulipan37*, ima sto novo kod tebe?

malena 19 čestitam. Tako je i meni bilo prošli utorak kad je beta bila pozitivna. 
Ja sam maloprije došla od doktora, Danas mi je 5+2 i vidi se gestacijska vrećica 2,8 mm. Za sada je sve u redu pa idem na novi pregled sljedeći tjedan. Pokušavam se smiriti i uživati u spoznaji da sam trudna.

----------


## Argente

> Dva testa su pozitivna a jedna jeftini je negativan. Dali je to moguce da sam trudna ili ne


Ja mislim da je moguce  :Smile: 
edina, sjecam te se jos iz svojih početaka...koje ce ti ovo biti dijete?

----------


## edina

2 dijete prosle godine sam izbubila trudnocu

----------


## Argente

> 2 dijete prosle godine sam izbubila trudnocu


A bas mi je zao...sretno ovaj put do kraja!

----------


## edina

Hvala

----------


## katka22

> Kod mene ista situacija kao i kod Ljube.Jucer na pregledu jednoj mrvi srce vise ne kuca,po uzv stalo je 5 dana prije pregleda.Druga je dobro,sve je u redu zasad i cak je veca za par dana nego sto treba biti.Mislila sam da me nece tako jako pogoditi jer me dr otpocetka na to upozoravao ali pogodilo me.Jako.Nisam vise optimisticna,sad me uhvatio strah da cu izgubiti i drugog blizanca.Receno mi je da 90% trudnoca se zavrsi sve ok,ali ja eto brinem uzasno.


Draga aska...iskreno se nadam da ce na dalje sve biti u redu....

edina...ja bi rekla da je to trudnoca, vjerujem da ce te beta razveseliti...
Malena, cestitke i tebi!

Bas sam sretna zbog ovoliko plusica! Ja za par dana pocinjem napokon s pikanjem i dugim protokolom...

----------


## lopuzica

Aska, isplaci se, odboluj i potrudi se sto prije da dodjes sebi i usmjeris svu svoju ljubav na tu hrabru mrvicu koja se i dalje bori! Ona itekako zasluzuje paznju! Bice to dobro na kraju, vidjeces...
Edina zelim ti srecu sa betom, malena 19 takodje <3
Kate, zelim da ti ovaj protokol prodje bez problema, da nemas nikakvih poteskoca! 
Evo doslo je vrijeme da se i ja preselim na ovu temu  :Smile:  U subotu je uradjen transfer jedne male morule  :Smile:  Sada uzivamo zajedno i radujemo se svakom novom danu! Sve je u Bozijim rukama...

----------


## katka22

Nisam vijeka da si pisala...vracena ti je znaci samo jedna morulica? Jel sto ostalo za smrznuti? Oprosti ako nisam upratila...
Sretno do neba s malom mrvicom...

----------


## lopuzica

Jeste Katka, jedna ali vredna i snazna morulica. Prijetila mi je hiperstimulacija, pa je dr unaprijed rekla da ce mi biti vracen jedan embrion. Na dan transfera smo imali ukupno 16 morula, 10 je zamrznuto. Tehnicki, sve je proslo kako treba, sad cekamo...  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Jeste Katka, jedna ali vredna i snazna morulica. Prijetila mi je hiperstimulacija, pa je dr unaprijed rekla da ce mi biti vracen jedan embrion. Na dan transfera smo imali ukupno 16 morula, 10 je zamrznuto. Tehnicki, sve je proslo kako treba, sad cekamo...


Pa to je super super, 10 smrznutih! Znaci, mozete i po bracu/seku kasnije! 
Bas mi je drago...a kako se sad osjecas? S obzirom na prijetecu hiper, imas li bolove kakve? Iako, tek je 2.dnt pa je jos malo i rano...jel uzivate doma ili?

----------


## lopuzica

> Pa to je super super, 10 smrznutih! Znaci, mozete i po bracu/seku kasnije! 
> Bas mi je drago...a kako se sad osjecas? S obzirom na prijetecu hiper, imas li bolove kakve? Iako, tek je 2.dnt pa je jos malo i rano...jel uzivate doma ili?


Da to je super rezultat, ako nista bar zbog psihicke opustenosti, a svih 10 su lijepo razvijeni. Dok sam bila u stimulaciji osjecala da me boluckaju jajnici, nisam mogla obuci nista usko, sve me je vrijedjalo, ali nekih vecih tegoba nisam imala. Ja sam ispostovala sve savjete doktora, pila puno tecnosti, nutridrink, unosila sam dosta proteina. Dr Lazarovska je takodje odlicno odradila svoj dio posla, smanjila gonal,  zavrsila stimulaciju sa dekapeptilom a ne ovitrelom, koji bi vjerovatno izazvao hiper. 
Sada se super osjecam, stigli smo kuci u nedjelju. Simptomi su mi isti kao i nakon punkcije, grudi me pomalo bole, s vremena na vrijeme osjecam blaga probadanja, i valove vrucine... ali to je vjerovatno zbog progesterona  :Smile:

----------


## Yele

Pozdrav curke
Evo i mene nove čekalice... 1 dan nakon transfera. 1 blastica nakon 5 dana.

----------


## jelena30

Cure da se javim u nedelju sam imala transfer jedne morule i sad sam na čekanju. Trenutno me probada u trbuhu ali se nadam da je to dobar znak. Betu bi trebala vaditi 1.6

----------


## Tulipan37

Jelena30 nadam se da ce se mrvica primiti i ostati s tobom 9 mjeseci.

Malena19 javi nam veliku betu sutra! Drzim fige..

----------


## edina

Moja beta danas 850

----------


## lopuzica

> Moja beta danas 850


Bravo edina!!! Cestitaaaam!!!! Neka i dalje ide sretno i po planu! :Heart: 
Jelena 30 i tebi zelim srecu do bete. Sa simptomima nemam iskustva, ali mislim da nema pravila...

----------


## Tulipan37

Edina ❤❤❤

Cestitam na velikoj beti! I neka dalje bude skolski

----------


## malena19

> Jelena30 nadam se da ce se mrvica primiti i ostati s tobom 9 mjeseci.
> 
> Malena19 javi nam veliku betu sutra! Drzim fige..


Hvala! Upalile su fige :Love:  :Love: 

na kraju sam jucer privatno vadila betu i bila je 1172  :Smile:  to je 13dnt ako brojim i dan transfera

----------


## Tulipan37

Malena19 cestitam od srca. ❤

Dan transfera se ne broji, on je nulti dan. Tako da ti je jucer bio 12-ti dan

----------


## malena19

> Moja beta danas 850


Cestitam

----------


## malena19

> Malena19 cestitam od srca. ❤
> 
> Dan transfera se ne broji, on je nulti dan. Tako da ti je jucer bio 12-ti dan


Hvala
Da... izasla sam iz stosa pa sam prebrojala kako je bilo prije I skuzila da je 12dan

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ajme kako lijepe bete se ovdje zaredale, čestitke cure!

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure, mene jutros bolucka donji dio trbuha, kao da imam neke grčeve i imam lagani pritisak na tad dio trbuha, najviše kad hodam. Nemam nikakvo krvarenje niti išta drugo pa me zanima da li je to normalno ili da zovem svoju doktoricu? Hvalaaaa

----------


## Astoria

Cestitke curama sa velikim betama!  :Heart: 
Tulipan koliko ti se broji sad? Malo sam se pobrkala, jesi imala prvi uzv?
Ja sam sad 8+2  pa mi se i sad zna događat isto to al kratko traje..

----------


## Astoria

Sad sam na brzinu procitala da si imala prvi uzv, na poslu sam i jos s moba pa propustim. Znaci sad cekas drugi uzv.
Tako je i meni bilo i jos uvijek se događa, mislim da je ok ako nema velikih dugotrajnih bolova i krvarenja al ipak pitaj dr za svaki slucaj  :Wink:

----------


## Tulipan37

5+6 sam po zm. Zvala sam doktoricu, rekla mi da dodjem, jer ide vikend, pogledala me, sve u redu. GV narasla od ponedjeljka i 9mm, žv vidljiva (u ponedjeljak se nije vidjela) i 2,4mm je. Plod se jos ne vidi jer je rano ali je sve u redu, kako treba biti. Hvala Bogu....

----------


## Kadauna

> 5+6 sam po zm. Zvala sam doktoricu, rekla mi da dodjem, jer ide vikend, pogledala me, sve u redu. GV narasla od ponedjeljka i 9mm, žv vidljiva (u ponedjeljak se nije vidjela) i 2,4mm je. Plod se jos ne vidi jer je rano ali je sve u redu, kako treba biti. Hvala Bogu....


tulipan kad si imala transfer? I koji je to dan bio embrija, 4. ili 5.?

----------


## Tulipan37

Zm je bila 15.4. a transfer je bio dosta kasno, 04.05. 2 morule, tj. 4 dan. Znam da doktori racunaju od zm al realno je danas 21 dan od transfera. Zasto? Mislis da nesto nije dobro?

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da je sve dobro  :Smile: ) jer si danas ne 5+6 nego 5+4, damned - stvarno kod nas kad znamo kad je bila punkcija i kad znamo kad je bio transfer 3-dnevnog ili 4-dnevnog ili 5-dnevnog embrija nema potrebe računati po zadnjoj menstruaciji, to ginekolozima koji vode trudnoću treba i objasniti, nekada je 2 dana puno...... neki sam dan mislila već, gv bi mogla biti veća, ali sad kad znam koliko si ustvari trudna su i one mjere od prije dva dana i ove danas baš kako treba....

----------


## Tulipan37

Kadauna hvala ti ❤
Moja doktorica je odlicna i imam jako puno povjerenja u nju, tako da bi sigurno reagirala da nesto nije u redu. Danas je cak bila i zadovoljna kako sve izgleda. 
Sto se tice brojanja, ja nemam pojma kako se broji od dana transfera vec i ja brojim od zm al im naglasim kada je bio transfer.

----------


## edina

Danas druga beta 1900

----------


## Tulipan37

Edina ❤

Beta je odlicna

----------


## Carrot

Tulipan37 trudnoca se racuna od zm, bez obzira kad je bio transfer, ali za betu i to racunamo "dnt" (x dan nakon transfera) 
iiiiii cesitaaaam :Wink: 


> Zm je bila 15.4. a transfer je bio dosta kasno, 04.05. 2 morule, tj. 4 dan. Znam da doktori racunaju od zm al realno je danas 21 dan od transfera. Zasto? Mislis da nesto nije dobro?

----------


## November

Pridružujem se temi.
Danas mi je bio transfer, dan 3.
Vratili smo jednu morulu i jedan 12stanični. Prema riječima biologice lijepi su, napredni i kvalitetni, kaže sigurno bi bile blastice, i da ne brinem zbog brzog razvitka (čitala sam da to može biti super a da mogu i "izgorjeti").
Beta 7.6.

----------


## cerepaha

November, zanima me zašto su ti transfer radili 3. dan? Meni su oba puta vraćali 5. dan, ali moje se sporo razvijaju, pa dostignu samo stadij morule. Čisto me zanima koje su ti razloge dalje. 
Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta da se mališani prime i lijepo napreduju :Smile:

----------


## November

Zato što sam od 7 js dobila 4 zametka od kojih su samo dva ostala 3.dan, i ta dva su onda vraćena.
Imala sam izbor dali želim čekati ali ja nisam htjela, ne vidim smisao u čekanju ako su samo dva i oba se planiralo vratiti.

Hvala  :Smile: ))

----------


## Tulipan37

November, vibriram da se mrvice ulove..

Edina, kako si ti? Kad ces do doktora?

Carrot hvala ❤

----------


## edina

Dobro sam. Idem u petak dok doktora.

----------


## November

Cure ja sam luda. Doma sam cijeli ovaj tjedan, danas je tek 2dp3dt, a ja već ne znam kud bih sa sobom. Pas me tješi i malo odvlači pažnju od mozganja...
U sub će mi biti 7dp3dt, tada sam planirala pišnuti prvi test...Pa onda nadalje do bete 7.6., jer nema šanse da izdržim!

----------


## Anni333

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu, danas mi je treći dan od transfera,vraćene su mi dvije js, cetverostanicna i sesterostanicna,drugi dan,zanimaju me vaša iskustva. 
I još uvijek sam užasno napuhnuta i boli me desni jajnik.

----------


## November

Anni333 dobrodošla i sretno!
Kako to da ste išli na transfer drugi dan odmah? Inače broj stanica je super za drugi dan, kako i treba biti  :Smile: 

I ja sam malo napuhnuta, bole me oba jajnika ali ne prestrašno, to je normalno nakon stimulacije, i od progesterona.

----------


## Anni333

November, iskreno ne znam zašto drugi dan,uopće nisam pitala a ovo mi je treći ivf i prvi transfer. Kako do sad nisam ni došla do transfera tako nisam bila ni upućena u razvoj stanica i dane transfera. Uglavnom stanice mi nisu baš najbolje kvalitete pa biologica ne daje baš neke šanse, ali eto možda se nešto i primi.

----------


## a_je_to

Tulipan37, imas pp!

----------


## Tulipan37

> Cure ja sam luda. Doma sam cijeli ovaj tjedan, danas je tek 2dp3dt, a ja već ne znam kud bih sa sobom. Pas me tješi i malo odvlači pažnju od mozganja...
> U sub će mi biti 7dp3dt, tada sam planirala pišnuti prvi test...Pa onda nadalje do bete 7.6., jer nema šanse da izdržim!


November, ja na tvom mjestu ne bi radila test tako rano jer su ti vraćeni 3-ći dan i bojim se da će ti pokazati minus jer nivo HCG-a neće biti visok. Ako možeš probaj izdržati barem do 10-tog dana.

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće: 

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se 

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu 

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota 

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice 

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu 

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice 

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa 

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv 

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija 

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči 

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina 

Vibriram na najjače da se primi  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Tulipan37

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu, danas mi je treći dan od transfera,vraćene su mi dvije js, cetverostanicna i sesterostanicna,drugi dan,zanimaju me vaša iskustva. 
> I još uvijek sam užasno napuhnuta i boli me desni jajnik.


Anni333, lijepo se dijele, pogotovo ova koja je 2dnt bila šestostanična tako da se nadam i vibriram da se prime i da ostanu s tobom devet mjeseci.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> November, iskreno ne znam zašto drugi dan,uopće nisam pitala a ovo mi je treći ivf i prvi transfer. Kako do sad nisam ni došla do transfera tako nisam bila ni upućena u razvoj stanica i dane transfera. Uglavnom stanice mi nisu baš najbolje kvalitete pa biologica ne daje baš neke šanse, ali eto možda se nešto i primi.


Anni, sretno!

Gdje si bila u postupcima?

----------


## Anni333

Hvala svima, svi postupci kbc Split.

----------


## Inesz

Hvala Anni,
jesu li to bili stimulirani postupci? Kakve su dijagnoze kod vas?

----------


## November

Tulipan znam ja to sve ali znam i da neću izdržati pa sam odlučila svaki dan jedan test. Jer ću poludjeti inače! 
Jučer sam plakala jer je grmilo, jutros sam plakala jer je susjedov pas lajao. Blago rečeno užas :D

----------


## Anni333

Ja: -pcos 
      -visok fsh zadnji nalaz, do sada hormoni 
      bili ok
      -kvaliteta jajnih stanica loša, rečeno
       sada nakon ove aspiracije
On :Shock: ligoasthenozoospermia, s time da 
       nalaz ponekad bude gori, nekad malo
       bolji, mislim da mu najviše stres utječe 
       na rezultat 
1.ivf - lagana stimulacija puregon, orgalutran 
           6 folikula, 4 prazna, iz dva ostala 2js 
           koje se nisu oplodile 
2.ivf- tj.napravljen icsi,opet 
          puregon,orgalutran, 2 folikula, 1 js 
          pobjegla prije aspiracije, druga se opet 
          nije oplodila 
3.ivf- stimulacija bemfola - cetrotide 
          dobiveno 7folikula, 7js, 1 nezrela,6 
          zrelih, 2 oplodjene,Et drugi dan
To je ukratko, valjda sam sve dobro napisala. 
Biologica mi je savjetovala ako ovo ne uspije, da poradim na poboljšanju kvalitete js prije idućeg ivf. 
Pa ako netko ukratko ima savjete što je najbolje uzimati za to.

----------


## katka22

> November, iskreno ne znam zašto drugi dan,uopće nisam pitala a ovo mi je treći ivf i prvi transfer. Kako do sad nisam ni došla do transfera tako nisam bila ni upućena u razvoj stanica i dane transfera. Uglavnom stanice mi nisu baš najbolje kvalitete pa biologica ne daje baš neke šanse, ali eto možda se nešto i primi.


Anni dobro došla...očito je neki problem sa stanicama kad si iz 3.puta došla do transfera, ali to ipak ne mora značiti da nećeš ostvariti trudnoću. Bilo je svakakvih slučajeva sa svakakvim lošim prognozama biologa, ali niti ti oni mogu nešto predvidjeti sto posto niti mogu garantirati, a bome niti mogu objasniti zašto i pod kojim uvjetima dolazi ili ne dolazi do implantacije. U svakom slučaju, daj sve od sebe da očistiš glavu od loših misli, nastoj uživati u osjećaju da trenutno jesi trudna jer imaš mrvicu u sebi...a ja ti želim da i ostaneš.




> November, ja na tvom mjestu ne bi radila test tako rano jer su ti vraćeni 3-ći dan i bojim se da će ti pokazati minus jer nivo HCG-a neće biti visok. Ako možeš probaj izdržati barem do 10-tog dana.
> 
> Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće: 
> 
> 1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se 
> 
> 2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu 
> 
> 3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota 
> ...


November, 7.dnt ali kod blastice se većinom vidi ako je došlo do trudnoće, u nekim slučajevima vidi se čak i 4.dnt. Po mom iskustvu, ako 7.dnt nema bar blijede crte i beta skoro uvijek to potvrdi. 
U ovom slučaju bilo bi pametno sačekati s testom barem do 9.dnt. Znam da je teško čekati, i ja sam u prošlom postupku krenula s testovima od 4.dnt blastice  :Embarassed: ... ako ga baš moraš napraviti, molim te uzmi rezultat ako bude negativan s rezervom za početak. i nadam se da ti se neće radi toga desiti "pomak u negativno" u glavi što se tad desilo meni.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan znam ja to sve ali znam i da neću izdržati pa sam odlučila svaki dan jedan test. Jer ću poludjeti inače! 
> Jučer sam plakala jer je grmilo, jutros sam plakala jer je susjedov pas lajao. Blago rečeno užas :D


Ufffff, to plakanje. Rasplacem se ko budala na svaku sitnicu. MM se sav isprepada kad me vidi takvu. 
Znam da je tesko cekati al probaj, bojim se da ces vidjeti negativan test i onda potonuti. Barem sacekaj do 9dnt. Ja drzim fige na najjace sto god da ti odlucis.

----------


## Yele

Pozdrav ekipa
Evo i mene .. 1 blastica vracena nakon 5 dana i danas mi je 8 dnt  Da li je rano za kucni test

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav ekipa
> Evo i mene .. 1 blastica vracena nakon 5 dana i danas mi je 8 dnt  Da li je rano za kucni test


Mislim da nije. To kao 13dno ...ja napravila test 10dno i bio pozitivan. 

Sretno draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Yele

8 dnt test negativan

----------


## ljube555

> 8 dnt test negativan


Napravi za par dana jos!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tulipan37

> 8 dnt test negativan


Yele, sacekaj do petka i idi napraviti betu. Meni je test 11dnt bio pozitivan i radila sam ga nakon sto sam dobila nalaz bete koji je bio pozitivan. Nakon toga sam radila 2 testa 13dnt i oba bila negativna a beta se poduplala. Mozda test nije dobar a mozda je nivo HCG-a jos nizak da ga ocita. Drzim fige i javi situaciju...

----------


## Yele

Tulipan hvala ti .. ajme sto ovo saznanje ubija. Mislila sam da cu biti hrabrija. Trebala sam raditi betu kad mi je receno ali ko moze izdrzati. Ako ne tjesi me sto imam jos 4 smrzlica.. valjda cemo uspijeti. Biologinja je bila skroz pozitivna . Imala sam hiperstimulaciju i 27 izvađenih js. Od toga pola zrelih i od toga 5 oplođenih.

----------


## katka22

> 8 dnt test negativan


Bilo je svakakvih slučajeva zato je možda još rano za u potpunosti otpisati uspjeh. Već danas možeš napraviti betu pa ćeš biti sto posto sigurna.
Iako moram priznati da sam ja skeptična kad 8.dnt blastiice nema bar blijedog plusa. Nadam se da sam u krivu. Koji si test radila, kolika mu je osjetljivost?

----------


## Yele

Katka.. radila san sa clearblue.. nemam pojma kolika mu je osjetljivost samo pise da je 99% pouzdanost 5 dana prije ocekivane m. A ja bi je trebala dobiti 05.06.. ajme kad bi bar bilo da sam ga rano napravila mada cisto sumnjam al eto

----------


## November

Anni333 što se tiče poboljšanja kvalitete js, ima ovdje negdje cijela tema o tome, pa pogledaj malo. Mislim da ide DHEA, Omega, koenzim q10, vitamin D i E, nisam sigurna...Vidjet ćeš pa probaj.

Yele držim fige da bude ipak lijepa beta.

Ja sam danas 4dp3dt. Noćas sam sanjala da nije uspjelo, odnosno da me biologica zvala i rekla kako mi je lagala i kako su embriji bili užas.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ovaj postupak mi je dosad najteže pao, lakše sam primila odbjeglu js nego sad ovo čekanje. 

Pošto imam vremena na bacanje, stalno čitam, uglavnom nalazim da su testovi pozitivni već čak i 4dp3dt (bez trigger shot bchg), a znaju biti negativni i do 12dp3dt, pa opet bude trudnoće. Ima svega zaista i ne vrijedi uopće razbijati glavu.

Kako bude bit će, srećom zdravi smo i uporni i beba će doći!!!!

----------


## Tulipan37

November, zaokupi se necim, citaj knjige, trazi recepte pa kuhaj nesto novo. Barem pokusaj.
Ja sam bila na pregledu, sve u redu, mrvica je 4mm, kaze UZV da sam 6+1, i vidjeli su se otkucaji srca. Placem od srece jos uvijek.
Tako zelim i svima vama.. da vidite i cujete svoju malu mrvicu!

----------


## November

Čistim kuću, perem prozore, pospremam ormar, šetam, ali sve u drugoj brzini, svaki dan nešto malo i tako..  Vrijeme ide  :Smile:  Tulipan čestitkeee!!!

----------


## ljube555

> November, zaokupi se necim, citaj knjige, trazi recepte pa kuhaj nesto novo. Barem pokusaj.
> Ja sam bila na pregledu, sve u redu, mrvica je 4mm, kaze UZV da sam 6+1, i vidjeli su se otkucaji srca. Placem od srece jos uvijek.
> Tako zelim i svima vama.. da vidite i cujete svoju malu mrvicu!


Cestitam draga.!!!! Hajd svi cure koji imaju pozitivni ishod da prebacimo se na temu trudnoca i sve sto ona donosi ..strepnji itd.. da nas tamo ima vise na popisu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tulipan37

Hvala cure ❤. Nadam se da ce nas Bog blagoslovit i da ce sve proci u miru i dalje.

November, ostavi se pranja prozora! Ne istezi se. Ja doslovno samo kuham rucak i pospremim krevet. MM vjesa robu, usisava i posprema. Cak mi dodje i zena svakih 2 tjedna, napravi generalku i popegla ves. Ali setam dosta, nije da samo lezim, samo se pazim.

Ljube555 naci cu temu i doci i tamo ali mi nekako ova tema prerasla srcu pa cu i dalje biti i tu..

----------


## katka22

> Katka.. radila san sa clearblue.. nemam pojma kolika mu je osjetljivost samo pise da je 99% pouzdanost 5 dana prije ocekivane m. A ja bi je trebala dobiti 05.06.. ajme kad bi bar bilo da sam ga rano napravila mada cisto sumnjam al eto


Ako se dobro sjećam, oni su osjetljivi već na 25 mIU/ml, (ovo se odnosi na razinu bete HCG u krvi). To bi značilo da prema tom testu nema prisutnog bhcg u krvi. Ponovi test sutra ili još bolje izvadi betu iz krvi, ne moraš se mučiti. Nadajmo se da će te beta iznenaditi!

----------


## Mamiblue

Anni333 isto sam di i ti i meni je isto zadnji put embriologica rekla da nešto pijem. Uzela sam vitamin  C, D, omegu i cink te naručila sa neta Q10. Sad sam bila u postupku, 7 dobivenih,  5 oplodenih,  2 vracene (3dana) i nista nije za zamrznuti :/

----------


## Anni333

Hvala, ako sad ne uspije onda ću se potruditi oko toga.

----------


## November

Mamiblue koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera?

----------


## Mamiblue

> Mamiblue koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera?


Danas mi je drugi dan

----------


## November

Danas 5dp3dt, imam lijepi osjećaj da je možda uspjelo. Jučer navečer sam pak imala odvratan osjećaj da nije uspjelo. Osjećam se kako vjetar puhne, žao mi mm, sve frustracije na njemu liječim!!
Jutros sam se uspjela posvađati s njim a jadan još ni oči nije otvorio.
E da i imam naporan vodeni iscjedak od crinone gela.

----------


## Mamiblue

Ja simptoma ama baš nikakvih nemam. Jedino šta sam nervozna i mogu se rasplakat radi gluposti. Sve me strah, kako nije ništa ostalo za zamrznuti (od njih tri) da će i ove vracene biti isto takve i da nece uspjeti. Znam da moram mislit pozitivno al nikako ne uspijevam

----------


## Tulipan37

Cure budite pozitivne. Znam da je tesko ali glavu gore i mislite kako vam je uspjelo. Za bilo kakve simptome je jos rano. Mi smo vidjeli otkucaje srca a ja skoro pa nemam nikakve simptome. Drzim vam fige i vibriram za vas..

----------


## Anni333

Mene je stalno nešto bolilo ovih prvih pet dana nakon transfera, danas šesti dan i ništa, apsolutno nikakvi simptomi :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jelena30

Cure moje danas vadila betu 0 ko kuća 12 dt odnosno 16dp. Ovaj put me baš pogodilo

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Žao mi je *Jelena*, baš mi je jako žao, potpuno te razumijem, i sama sam to prošla nebrojeno mnogo puta. Ima neki razlog zašto još nije tvoje vrijeme, odtuguj, daj si vremena, pa onda u nove pobjede.

----------


## jelena30

> Žao mi je *Jelena*, baš mi je jako žao, potpuno te razumijem, i sama sam to prošla nebrojeno mnogo puta. Ima neki razlog zašto još nije tvoje vrijeme, odtuguj, daj si vremena, pa onda u nove pobjede.


Hvala djevojka sa sela ali s obzirom na dijagnozu i godine te ćinjenica da nam je ovo 8 postupak mislim da je to to. Svim suborkama želim pozitivne bete i da svoj cilj ostvare što prije

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke! Evo, gazim svoj prvi tjedan u dugom protokolu, nemam nuspojava, osim povremenog boluckanja u jajnicima, al na to sam već i navikla. Za dalje sam dobila Gonal f s kojim krećem 2. dan sljedećeg ciklusa. Zna li koja od vas mogu li očekivati ciklus redovno ili bi se mogla desiti kakva odstupanja s obzirom na Decapeptyl? Nemam iskustva s tim protokolom pa nemam pojma.

Jel nam se javila *lopuzica* zadnjih dana...pratim je od početka i čini mi se da bi ovih dana trebala javiti nadam se pozitivnu betu...

*jelena30* žao mi je...možda ipak skupite snage za još jedan pokušaj...kako god, želim ti da se što prije oporaviš...

*November*, i te promjene raspoloženja se mogu tumačiti kao trudničko ponašanje. Nadam se da je i kod tebe tako.

*Anni333* ne moraš imati nikakve simptome, hrpa cura nema. Još koji dan i sve ćeš znati. Jesi li planirala raditi test prije bete ili čekaš betu? U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

*Jelena*Koliko imaš godina? Čitajući neke svjetske statistike, prosječno žene zatrudne iz 7 pokušaja (govorim o IVF postupcima), no naravno, nekima uspije iz prve, nekima iz desete. Baš mi je žao i zaista te razumijem. 

*Katka* nemam iskustva s dugim protokolom, no trebalo bi ti sve doći kao po špagi jer cijeli proces je kontroliran lijekovima.

----------


## jelena30

[QUOTE=Djevojka_sa_sela;3047918]*Jelena*Koliko imaš godina? Čitajući neke svjetske statistike, prosječno žene zatrudne iz 7 pokušaja (govorim o IVF postupcima), no naravno, nekima uspije iz prve, nekima iz desete. Baš mi je žao i zaista te razumijem. 

Imam 40 godina i slabo reagiram na lijekove. Uvijek dobijemo 2 js od toga jedna je dobra i rezultat je uvijek negativan. A i razina zaliha js mi je jako niska  tako da je doktor bio sretan sto smo i tu jednu uspjeli dobiti. I moram biti iskrena rekao nam je kolike su šanse. I to jako cijenim a ne da nas zavlaći.

----------


## lopuzica

> Pozdrav curke! Evo, gazim svoj prvi tjedan u dugom protokolu, nemam nuspojava, osim povremenog boluckanja u jajnicima, al na to sam već i navikla. Za dalje sam dobila Gonal f s kojim krećem 2. dan sljedećeg ciklusa. Zna li koja od vas mogu li očekivati ciklus redovno ili bi se mogla desiti kakva odstupanja s obzirom na Decapeptyl? Nemam iskustva s tim protokolom pa nemam pojma.
> 
> Jel nam se javila *lopuzica* zadnjih dana...pratim je od početka i čini mi se da bi ovih dana trebala javiti nadam se pozitivnu betu...
> 
> *jelena30* žao mi je...možda ipak skupite snage za još jedan pokušaj...kako god, želim ti da se što prije oporaviš...
> 
> *November*, i te promjene raspoloženja se mogu tumačiti kao trudničko ponašanje. Nadam se da je i kod tebe tako.
> 
> *Anni333* ne moraš imati nikakve simptome, hrpa cura nema. Još koji dan i sve ćeš znati. Jesi li planirala raditi test prije bete ili čekaš betu? U svakom slučaju, sretno!


Draga Katka, 
Hvala ti na podršci... tu sam  :Smile:   Super se osjećam i uživala sam prethodnih dana družeći se sa mrvicom i radovala se svakom novom danu. Sutra vadim betu. Imala sam raznih simptoma, ali s obzirom da ih imam od prvog dana transfera, nije realno da ih odmah prepišem trudnoći, tako da se nisam puno opterećivala sa istim.
Tebi od sveg srca želim svu sreću u ovom postupku, da sve prođe kako treba i završi se pozitivnooo!
Jelena30, jako mi je žao zbog tebe. Želim ti da što prije odboluješ... Sve u životu ima svoj neki razlog. 
Ostalim curama betoćekalicama želim puno sreće!!!  :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> Draga Katka, 
> Hvala ti na podršci... tu sam   Super se osjećam i uživala sam prethodnih dana družeći se sa mrvicom i radovala se svakom novom danu. Sutra vadim betu. Imala sam raznih simptoma, ali s obzirom da ih imam od prvog dana transfera, nije realno da ih odmah prepišem trudnoći, tako da se nisam puno opterećivala sa istim.
> Tebi od sveg srca želim svu sreću u ovom postupku, da sve prođe kako treba i završi se pozitivnooo!
> Jelena30, jako mi je žao zbog tebe. Želim ti da što prije odboluješ... Sve u životu ima svoj neki razlog. 
> Ostalim curama betoćekalicama želim puno sreće!!!


Drago mi je da si se javila..nekako mislim da ces nas razveseliti sutra... sretno!

----------


## fusa

> Anni333 isto sam di i ti i meni je isto zadnji put embriologica rekla da nešto pijem. Uzela sam vitamin  C, D, omegu i cink te naručila sa neta Q10. Sad sam bila u postupku, 7 dobivenih,  5 oplodenih,  2 vracene (3dana) i nista nije za zamrznuti :/


ja sam uzimala sad pred 5.icsi sve te vitamine za kvalitetu js + folate, p5p i b12 i andol(jer sam dupli MTHFR heterozigot) i za razliku od prva 4icsi-a(2stimulirana 2prirodna) sam punooo bolje prošla. Sad dali je samo do toga ili do tog što sam i promijenila kliniku-neznam, mislim da je pola pola. Uglavnom do sad sam dobivala embrije 3dan sve 4-st, jednom sam imala 6-st ali jakooo loše. Dobro reagiram na stimulaciju, 9js, 11js i sad zadnji put 16js. Od tih 16js 12js je bilo dobrih za oplodnju i na kraju sam dobila 5blastica. Prvi put! Vratili smo odmah dvije, ali se nije primilo i evo jučer bila na FET-u 2bc pa ćemo sad vidjeti. 
Inače zadnji put sam pisala tu prošle godine, pa sad reko da napišem svoje iskustvo sa jačanjem js. A sad ćemo vidjeti jel u konačnici uspijelo. Ostao mi još jedansmrzlić i jedan ivf preko hzzo-a.

----------


## Mamiblue

FUSA, mislim da ima nekog učinka u poboljšanju kvalitete (unatoč tome šta meni nije ostalo ništa za zamrznuti)..meni je i embriologica sad rekla da joj se čine bolje nego prije. Ne mora značit da će uspit al svakako ne može odnemoc....ja i dalje mislim da je sve do toga da se poklopi al svakako možemo i mi pridonjeti s tim da ćemo poraditi na sebi . Meni je ostao jedan prirodni, i jedan stimulirani.

----------


## November

Jelena jako mi je žao.

Meni je danas 8dp3dt.
Test je u petak bio pozitivan, s jedva vidljivom crtom.
Jučer pozitivan, crta blaga ali jasno vidljiva.
Danas je crta ista kao jučer, nije ništa tamnija i to me sad užasno muči...
Radi se o jeftinim testovima s ebaya (colloidal gold rapid screen test).

----------


## milasova8

Jelena,bas mi je zao...

November,svaka cast na hrabrosti i tako ranim testovima..
Bas zbog tog nemira ne prakticiram testove..
Iskreno vjerujem da je kod tebe doslo do trudnoce i da ce biti sve ok! 
Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Sybila

> Jelena jako mi je žao.
> 
> Meni je danas 8dp3dt.
> Test je u petak bio pozitivan, s jedva vidljivom crtom.
> Jučer pozitivan, crta blaga ali jasno vidljiva.
> Danas je crta ista kao jučer, nije ništa tamnija i to me sad užasno muči...
> Radi se o jeftinim testovima s ebaya (colloidal gold rapid screen test).


Imala sam bas dobar filing za tebe, ne znam zakaj si me podsjetila na mene  :Laughing:  
Prije stranicu dvije sam napisala da se NE treba pouzdati u tamnjenje crtica ,posebno kod jeftinih testova. Nekad je malo manje reagensa, nekad je test stariji, nekad je urin razvodnjeniji...i crtica moze izgledati i svjetlije. 
Tako da se nemoj, molim te, hvatati na to. Ja ih imam svjetlije nego prvi dan testiranja, na dan vadjenja bete koja je bila preko 100. 
Ako zelis vidjeti lijepu i sigurnu crtu, uzmi cyclotest u ljekarni ili clearblue digital (nikako ne clearblue samo s crticom). Muellerovi su takodjer pouzdani, first sign iz dm-a nemoj. 

Cestitam! Neka ti bude skolska trudnoca  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

> Jelena jako mi je žao.
> 
> Meni je danas 8dp3dt.
> Test je u petak bio pozitivan, s jedva vidljivom crtom.
> Jučer pozitivan, crta blaga ali jasno vidljiva.
> Danas je crta ista kao jučer, nije ništa tamnija i to me sad užasno muči...
> Radi se o jeftinim testovima s ebaya (colloidal gold rapid screen test).


November meni sve to mirise da će beta bit visoka.  Ja se ne usuđujem uzet test. I dalje nemam nikakvih simptoma osim šta su cicke narasle i svako malo mi neka bubuljica izbaci na licu (Al to prepisujem utricima)

----------


## November

Hvala cure, utješile ste me  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

November!!! Se vec veselimo??

----------


## katka22

> Jelena jako mi je žao.
> 
> Meni je danas 8dp3dt.
> Test je u petak bio pozitivan, s jedva vidljivom crtom.
> Jučer pozitivan, crta blaga ali jasno vidljiva.
> Danas je crta ista kao jučer, nije ništa tamnija i to me sad užasno muči...
> Radi se o jeftinim testovima s ebaya (colloidal gold rapid screen test).


Cestitam draga!

----------


## November

Veselimo se s dozom opreza, kad vidimo betu onda ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Veselimo se s dozom opreza, kad vidimo betu onda ćemo


A cuj, ne bi imala plus da nisi trudna. Naravno, s dozom opreza...uzivaj u osjecaju. A beta ce samo potvrditi...

----------


## November

Naravno, jednu stepenicu smo bliže - imamo pozitivan test, znači primilo se je, a sad za dalje nije ništa u našoj moći osim da čekamo i budemo pozitivni!

----------


## nina977

November,bravo na plusu ! :Smile: 
Šta se tiče testova ne moj se zamarati ako ne tamne svaki dan.Ja sam ih u svom dobitnom postupku isto krenula raditi od 6dnt  i bio je poz a od 8. do 10.dnt boja se baš i nije mijenjala na nekima.
Napravila sam ih brdo,10 dnt beta mi je bila 500 a gravignost mini taj dan soata slaba crta a na Intim plus tamnija od kontrolne.Tako da testovi bas nisu pouzdani za praćenje rasta bhcg-a.
Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Naravno, jednu stepenicu smo bliže - imamo pozitivan test, znači primilo se je, a sad za dalje nije ništa u našoj moći osim da čekamo i budemo pozitivni!


A kad ideš na betu? Danas?

----------


## fusa

> Naravno, jednu stepenicu smo bliže - imamo pozitivan test, znači primilo se je, a sad za dalje nije ništa u našoj moći osim da čekamo i budemo pozitivni!


čestitam na plusiću! stvarno svaka čast što se tako rano primilo, predobro! Neka beta bude ogromna!

----------


## Anni333

Meni je danas 10 dnt, mislila sam sutra napraviti test,mislite li da je rano?

----------


## marla-s

Nije, sutra ti je 11.dnt. Sretno  :Smile:  Meni je 5.dnt, no ovaj put cu cekati skolskih 12 dana (vec sam se nabacala tih testova u proslim postupcima)

----------


## November

Betu ću na kraju vaditi u srijedu i petak, tako mi najbolje paše zbog posla, a rekao mi je škvorc obavezno 2x vaditi.

Danas je test tamniji pa sam i ja mirnija. Ali koliko spavam to nije normalno! I ništa nisam odmornija!

Annii ja nikako nisam mjerilo dal' je rano :D ja sam uvijek za test!

----------


## malena19

Bravo November... drzim fige za veliku betu...
Tulipan bas mi drago za srceko...
I mi danas vidjeli jedno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mamiblue

Kod mene od popodne lagano propadanje kao pred M, svako malo idem u wc vidit situaciju (prosli put sam dobila 7dt) danas je 7dt....vec mi lagano sve lađe potonule

----------


## November

Mamiblue nemoj tako razmišljatiiiiiii, budi pozitivna. Sad bi ti mm rekao pa ne možeš biti tako nezahvalna prema svojim embrijićima! 

Annii jesi radila test?

----------


## Tulipan37

November cestitam i drzim fige za veliku betu sutra.

Mamiblue nemoj razmisljati negativno, biti ce sve u redu. Sacekaj jos malo i idi raditi betu.

Malena19 cestitam na srceku. Osjecaj je neopisiv ❤

Annii, jesi napravila test?

----------


## Anni333

Nisam još napravila test, imam jedan, neki jeftin,a nisam trenutno blizu grada da kupim još neki bolji ,pa ću sačekati sutra, nadam se da ću izdržati. Javim se kad ga napravim.

----------


## Mamiblue

Hvala vam curke, baš ste krasne. Mislim da me vi jedine razumite. Od sinoc, i jutros počelo lagano smeđkasto brljavljenje...Mislim da je to to samo šta neće još da krene normalno od utrica. M mi uvik dolazi u dan i zato sad ne razumim kako mi zadnja dva ivf-a toliki urani (10-ak dana)

----------


## katka22

> Kod mene od popodne lagano propadanje kao pred M, svako malo idem u wc vidit situaciju (prosli put sam dobila 7dt) danas je 7dt....vec mi lagano sve lađe potonule





> Hvala vam curke, baš ste krasne. Mislim da me vi jedine razumite. Od sinoc, i jutros počelo lagano smeđkasto brljavljenje...Mislim da je to to samo šta neće još da krene normalno od utrica. M mi uvik dolazi u dan i zato sad ne razumim kako mi zadnja dva ivf-a toliki urani (10-ak dana)


A jesi planirala neki test, betu? Voljela  bih te i ja utješiti. Znaš i sama da ima svakakvih situacija i da brljavljenje ne znači uvijek neuspjeh. Ovisi i o količini i sl. Je li to još traje?





> Nisam još napravila test, imam jedan, neki jeftin,a nisam trenutno blizu grada da kupim još neki bolji ,pa ću sačekati sutra, nadam se da ću izdržati. Javim se kad ga napravim.


Vibriram za plusić.. 11. dnt je skroz ok za testić

----------


## milasova8

> Hvala vam curke, baš ste krasne. Mislim da me vi jedine razumite. Od sinoc, i jutros počelo lagano smeđkasto brljavljenje...Mislim da je to to samo šta neće još da krene normalno od utrica. M mi uvik dolazi u dan i zato sad ne razumim kako mi zadnja dva ivf-a toliki urani (10-ak dana)


Napravi test barem da znas na cemu si..mozda i nije menga..
Inace u neuspjesnim postupcima i meni je dolazila ranije..cca 12 dana od aspiracije..

----------


## Mamiblue

A betu su mi rekli 14-ti dan da izvadim,  to je u pon. Danas mi je tek 8dt i to osmostanicne pa ne znam jel mi još rano za test (znam da može i da ne mora bit) Situacija je ista, malo smeđkasto na ulosku i kad se obrisem...

----------


## milasova8

To ti vrlo lako moze biti implantacija! 
Nadam se i vibram da je! 
Drzi se i sretno!

----------


## Mamiblue

Prvi put kad sam bila na ivf- u  bila mi je biokemijska i kad mi je bila implantacija (bar mislim da je) taj dan mi je bilo malo svježe krvi na gacicama, samo taj da i više ne. Tako da mislim da mi je ovo prije M. Uvik mi bude prvo smeđkasto i onda krene.  Ako se nastavi isto ovako onda mislim bar 10 ili 11dt napravit test (valjda bi se moglo šta pokazat ako je pozitivan) pa da se ne mucim više.

----------


## Hope1234

> Prvi put kad sam bila na ivf- u  bila mi je biokemijska i kad mi je bila implantacija (bar mislim da je) taj dan mi je bilo malo svježe krvi na gacicama, samo taj da i više ne. Tako da mislim da mi je ovo prije M. Uvik mi bude prvo smeđkasto i onda krene.  Ako se nastavi isto ovako onda mislim bar 10 ili 11dt napravit test (valjda bi se moglo šta pokazat ako je pozitivan) pa da se ne mucim više.


Ja sam brljavila od 7,8dnt... Imala osmostanične,drugi put morulu... Poz test pokazalo na 8 dnt bila biokemijska...slaba,svijetla crtica...

----------


## November

Mami vibram na najjače da se primilo!

Ja sam na kraju danas vadila betu - 10dp3dt, beta 152,9.

----------


## Tulipan37

> Mami vibram na najjače da se primilo!
> 
> Ja sam na kraju danas vadila betu - 10dp3dt, beta 152,9.


November beta je super za 10dnt. Vibriram da se udupla za 2 dana ❤❤

----------


## ljube555

> Mami vibram na najjače da se primilo!
> 
> Ja sam na kraju danas vadila betu - 10dp3dt, beta 152,9.


Odlicna je!!!! 

Cestitam draga[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mamiblue

> Mami vibram na najjače da se primilo!
> 
> Ja sam na kraju danas vadila betu - 10dp3dt, beta 152,9.



Wauuuuu, rekla sam ti odma da mi miriše na veliku betu! Čestitam draga!!! Neka bude školska trudnoća. Uživaj u osjećaju  :Kiss:

----------


## November

Hvala curkiceee!!!

Još četvrtak da preživim pa će se lakše disati malo..

----------


## Anni333

November čestitam!!!
Ja jutros napravila test i ne znam šta da vam kažem, trebao je pokazati rezultat nakon 5 min, i ništa.  Ljuto sam ga samo bacila u smeće, i vratila se u krevet.  Nakon sat vremena, nisam imala mira i uzmem ga ponovno kad ono ima i drugu crticu.  Sad uopće ne znam jel to ima ikakvog smisla, s obzirom da u uputstvima piše da je nakon 10 minuta test nevažeći.  Radi se o Primatestu 
Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego čekati petak i betu, jer drugi nemam gdje kupiti.

----------


## Tulipan37

Anni333, odi danas vaditi betu. 11dnt bi trebala pokazati. Ja sam isla 11dnt i beta je bila 69 a za 2 dana se uduplala. Drzim fige!

----------


## November

Annii daa idi po betu! Sumnjiv mi je tvoj test!
Ja sam išla 10. dan nakon transfera, ilitiga 13.dan nakon "ovulacije". Nije rano!

----------


## milasova8

November,cestitam! Beta je divna..
Ko zna,mozda su se primila oba! 

Anni333,ja sam isto za to da odes izvaditi betu..
Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> November čestitam!!!
> Ja jutros napravila test i ne znam šta da vam kažem, trebao je pokazati rezultat nakon 5 min, i ništa.  Ljuto sam ga samo bacila u smeće, i vratila se u krevet.  Nakon sat vremena, nisam imala mira i uzmem ga ponovno kad ono ima i drugu crticu.  Sad uopće ne znam jel to ima ikakvog smisla, s obzirom da u uputstvima piše da je nakon 10 minuta test nevažeći.  Radi se o Primatestu 
> Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego čekati petak i betu, jer drugi nemam gdje kupiti.


Mislim da sam baš za taj Primatest test ovdje čitala da ne pokazuje trudnoću često ni na betu od preko 100. Zato ili ponovi neki osjetljivi Gravignost mini npr., on je osjetljiv već na 10iu ili clearblue digitalni, on je na 25iu. A najbolje, izvadi betu...

*November*, beta je vauuuuu

----------


## katka22

Anni, tek sad sam vidjela da nemaš gdje kupiti drugi test...žao mi je da moraš biti u agoniji još 2 dana...

----------


## November

2?? Mislite da je moguće? Ja sam baš bila totalno uvjerena da je nemoguće da su dva, nije beta baš tooolika...Nemojte me sad :D

----------


## milasova8

Vrlo lako moguce da su se oba primila..
Moja beta 9dp5dt je bila 169,blizanacka trudnoca tako da...

----------


## Anni333

Drage moje ne mogu danas nikako, do petka moram čekat jer nemam auto,ja na selu sama s majkom, i nema mi mrdanja.  Muž na putu, tako da čekamo

----------


## November

Oh pa to bi bilo divno da su 2  :Smile: ))

Anni što reć nego drži se!!!! I nek ti vrijeme proleti do petka.

----------


## Nina86

Pozdravljam drage žene,tu sam prvi put. A puno mi znači ćut razlicita iskustva.
U subotu sam imala FET  02.06.
Danas mi je 4dpt
Imam bolove lagane,probadanja u predjelu maternice,dva dana,danas i temp. 37,2
Imam osjecaj da cu se pojest do drugog petka.

----------


## katka22

> Vrlo lako moguce da su se oba primila..
> Moja beta 9dp5dt je bila 169,blizanacka trudnoca tako da...


Moja beta na 9.dnt blastice bila je 197 i doktorova reakcija je bila da moguće imamo jednojajčane pošto smo na transferu bili vratili samo jednu, ali je ipak na kraju bio samo moj frajer...tako da...




> Oh pa to bi bilo divno da su 2 ))
> 
> Anni što reć nego drži se!!!! I nek ti vrijeme proleti do petka.


Svakako, uzv će brzo pokazati...ako si želiš dvoje, želim ti i ja...uživaj draga u slatkom iščekivanju.
*
Anni*, evo, još samo jedan dan. Ako nema nikakvih krvarenja znači da je sve zasad dobro. Nadam se da će tako i ostati i vibriram za lijepu betu sutra!

Ja sam full ponosna na sebe, jučer sam napokon postala dovoljno hrabra i sama si dala prvi put inekciju decapeptyla. I odsad ću i nastaviti sama jer mi se čini da je tako najbezbolnije do sad. Inače sam u iščekivanju ciklusa koji bi trebao doći sutra, pa u planiranju odlaska za Zg za vikend obaviti uzv i pretrage hormona pošto to kući vikendom ne mogu napraviti. 
Cure koje imate iskustva s dugim protokolom, je li realno očekivati da ciklus dobijem kako i očekujem ili mogu očekivati kašnjenja? Nemam ni jednog simptoma PMS-a zasad i baš me to živcira...

----------


## katka22

> Pozdravljam drage žene,tu sam prvi put. A puno mi znači ćut razlicita iskustva.
> U subotu sam imala FET  02.06.
> Danas mi je 4dpt
> Imam bolove lagane,probadanja u predjelu maternice,dva dana,danas i temp. 37,2
> Imam osjecaj da cu se pojest do drugog petka.


Nina, dobro došla! 
Ovaj FET, to ti je prvi transfer ikad ili? Kakve su vam dijagnoze, dosadašnja iskustva? Jesi li imala FET blastice ili? Sva ta probadanja i bolovi su nekako česti kod većine cura, pa bih rekla da su to normalni simptomi nakon transfera. Gdje si radila postupak, kad planiraš betu? Sad sam te obasula pitanjima. Tu smo da dijelimo sva iskustva i nedoumice pa nam slobodno javi kako napreduješ i sve što te zanima, uvijek ćeš naići na nekog tko ti može pomoći svojim iskustvom... u svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## Anni333

Nemam zasada nikakvog krvarenja, ali me svaki dan lagani boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti M,i nikakve druge simptome nemam, grudi malo osjetljive, al me više niti ne bole kao prvih dana, nikakva pojačana osjetila mirisa ni okusa. 
Nekako više mislim da nema od pozitivne bete ništa,a utrogestan spriječava M.
Još danas da izguram pa ćemo sutra sve znati.

----------


## ljube555

> Nemam zasada nikakvog krvarenja, ali me svaki dan lagani boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti M,i nikakve druge simptome nemam, grudi malo osjetljive, al me više niti ne bole kao prvih dana, nikakva pojačana osjetila mirisa ni okusa. 
> Nekako više mislim da nema od pozitivne bete ništa,a utrogestan spriječava M.
> Još danas da izguram pa ćemo sutra sve znati.


Draga...ja danas 10+5 i nemam ni jedan simptom...a bolovi i probadanja imam stalno od prvog dana...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Mene danas poprilično bocka, reže, probada...Pa prestane, pa opet počne. A kičma mi se raspada koliko me boli! Luda sam skroz i jedva čekam da vidim nalaz bete i da budem onda mirna! Tako da, nit je mir prije testa/bete, nit je mir poslije...Nema više mira očito!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Mene danas poprilično bocka, reže, probada...Pa prestane, pa opet počne. A kičma mi se raspada koliko me boli! Luda sam skroz i jedva čekam da vidim nalaz bete i da budem onda mirna! Tako da, nit je mir prije testa/bete, nit je mir poslije...Nema više mira očito!


Danas ti vadila betu ili sutra vadis???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Pozdrav  :Grin: 
Nije me dugo bilo, radim pa vise nisam toliko na forumu..
November cestitam  :Heart: 
I mene su leđa boljela, probadanja ispocetka i svasta, vise simptomi menge nego trudnoce.
Ljube ja sam 10+2 i neku vecer sam imala grceve par min da sam mislila da cu dobit mengu  :Shock: 
November totalno si u pravu, mir je do poroda tesko postic  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav 
> Nije me dugo bilo, radim pa vise nisam toliko na forumu..
> November cestitam [emoji813]
> I mene su leđa boljela, probadanja ispocetka i svasta, vise simptomi menge nego trudnoce.
> Ljube ja sam 10+2 i neku vecer sam imala grceve par min da sam mislila da cu dobit mengu 
> November totalno si u pravu, mir je do poroda tesko postic [emoji38]


Mi pratimo se do kraja u par dana razlike!!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Cure moja druga beta nije dobra...219,7. Dakle nije se poduplala. Čekam dr da me nazove i da čujem što dalje.  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

November mozda je 1 embrij posustao pa se zato beta nije poduplala. Nije jos nista izgubljeno.

----------


## Tulipan37

November, jesi vadila krv u priblizno isto vrijeme? Chiara je dobro rekla, mozda je jedan odustao pa ispada da se ne dupla. Nemoj odmah posustati. Javi sto ti je doktor rekao

----------


## November

Znam sve, zvao me dr i rekao pričekati ponedjeljak i novu betu. Pa šta bude!

----------


## Tulipan37

Drzi se draga November. Bit ce sve u redu, samo nemoj odustati! ❤

----------


## Munkica

November, sjeti se moje price s betom. Isto se nije duplala, a mala Betica je kraj mene u kolicima  :Smile: 

Zelim ti svu srecu!

----------


## November

Hvala vam divne ste  :Heart: 
Neću odustati, kakav god ishod bio, sve će se posložiti  :Smile:

----------


## Nina86

> Nina, dobro došla! 
> Ovaj FET, to ti je prvi transfer ikad ili? Kakve su vam dijagnoze, dosadašnja iskustva? Jesi li imala FET blastice ili? Sva ta probadanja i bolovi su nekako česti kod većine cura, pa bih rekla da su to normalni simptomi nakon transfera. Gdje si radila postupak, kad planiraš betu? Sad sam te obasula pitanjima. Tu smo da dijelimo sva iskustva i nedoumice pa nam slobodno javi kako napreduješ i sve što te zanima, uvijek ćeš naići na nekog tko ti može pomoći svojim iskustvom... u svakom slučaju, sretno!


Evo potrudim se odgovorit na što više pitanja  :Smile: 
Trenutačni FET je iz postupka u drugom mjesecu, kada je bio potpuni stimulirani IVF.
Uglavnom radila sam ga u Splitu u bolnici (o iskustvu sad nebi,bitan je trenutačni postupak  :Smile: )
U 2 mjesecu sam bila stimulirana sa bemfolom i još jednim inekcijama, na žalost zaboravila.
Bilo je 10 jajnih stanica na punkciji, oplodilo ih se 7, te su mi drugo dan vratili dvija 6-stanična embrija.
Betu nisam ni dočekala jer sam prokrvarila 27 dan (ciklusa).
Od tog postupka je zamrznuto treči dan 3 / 8-stanična embrija.

Sada sam primala samo decapeptyl i estrofem tablete, te su mi 20. dan ciklusa napravili FET.
Od te tri, jedna je propala pri odmrzavanju, a dvije se nisu baš razvijale do sutradan (biologicine riječi).
Prošla sam užasan transfer, gdje je bilo upitno dali će ih uspjet vratit, ali stručnošću doktora, sve je na kraju prošlo i oba su vraćena u maternicu.

Cijeli dan nakon transfera sam dosta krvarila,ali je do navećer prošlo. Sada uzimam samo utrogestan vaginalno.

Simptomi su poćei treći dan, lagani grčići u predjelu maternice, četvrti dan samo lagani trag sukrvice jednom,ali mala trakica ...poslije više ništa.
Bolovi lagani su stalno prisutni, danas mi je 5 Dpt.
Sinoć sam imala 37,2 temperaturu, imam je i večeras.

Nadam se i čvrsto vjerujem da ću barem doćekati betu i još više da bude velika.

Znači datum je 15.06 za betu.

----------


## sarasvati

November, držim fige da je bas  ovako kako cure kazu. 

Chiara, kako si ti??

----------


## CHIARA...

Dobro sam Sara. Sve tece prema planu.  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Hvala vam divne ste 
> Neću odustati, kakav god ishod bio, sve će se posložiti


Nadamo se najboljem scenariju...drž se draga <3

----------


## November

Anni danas vadi betu, jelda? Ajmo beturinu na sunce  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Pozdrav svima! Evo mene opet s transfera, nadamo se trecoj sreci, pa da se prijavim! Ubacili smo jednu lijepu blasticu, tako je barem embriologica rekla. Koliko vas ima čekalica? Kako provodite vrijeme? Cime se bavite, odnosno ne bavite?

----------


## katka22

> Evo potrudim se odgovorit na što više pitanja 
> Trenutačni FET je iz postupka u drugom mjesecu, kada je bio potpuni stimulirani IVF.
> Uglavnom radila sam ga u Splitu u bolnici (o iskustvu sad nebi,bitan je trenutačni postupak )
> U 2 mjesecu sam bila stimulirana sa bemfolom i još jednim inekcijama, na žalost zaboravila.
> Bilo je 10 jajnih stanica na punkciji, oplodilo ih se 7, te su mi drugo dan vratili dvija 6-stanična embrija.
> Betu nisam ni dočekala jer sam prokrvarila 27 dan (ciklusa).
> Od tog postupka je zamrznuto treči dan 3 / 8-stanična embrija.
> 
> Sada sam primala samo decapeptyl i estrofem tablete, te su mi 20. dan ciklusa napravili FET.
> ...


Znači, do sad si prošla jedan stimulirani i to ne s jakom stimulacijom. A kakve su vam inače dijagnoze, u čemu je problem? I koliko imate godina?
Sviđa mi se ovo što kažeš da su ti 3.dnt počeli simptomi, i to baš oni koje većina cura navodi kao dobitne. Ja osobno ih nikad ne bi imala posebno izražene zato što već na stimulaciju jako reagiram i budem sva u simptomima od početka. 
Želim ti da ti se obe mrve prime, bez obzira što su trodnevne, (imamo tu uspješnih trudnoća s malim mrvama). I žao mi je zbog traumatičnog transfera...a ima li kakvo objašnjenje zašto je bilo tako? Imaš li neki "mehanički" problem ili? Nekako zaključujem iz tvog upisa da nisi prezadovoljna s prvim postupkom, ako mi možeš reći zašto, možeš i na poruku...Ja sam razmišljala u jednom trenutku krenuti u St jer živim blizu, pa me baš zanima.
Sretno draga!




> Pozdrav svima! Evo mene opet s transfera, nadamo se trecoj sreci, pa da se prijavim! Ubacili smo jednu lijepu blasticu, tako je barem embriologica rekla. Koliko vas ima čekalica? Kako provodite vrijeme? Cime se bavite, odnosno ne bavite?


Sretno!

----------


## Anni333

Evo i mene napokon da znam na čemu sam
beta 112,
e sad doktor me odmah spustio na zemlju, kaže super, sve je kako treba s obzirom da je transfer bio drugi dan,ali pričekajmo utorak za drugu betu, pa ćemo lagano dalje nakon toga. 
November sad u potpunosti razumijem kako ti je!!! Treniranje živaca i dalje 
Smijem li ja popiti koji normabel

----------


## Tulipan37

Anni333 vibriram za duplanje bete. To je sad najvaznije. Mada je ovo super beta. 
Za normabel znam da su cure uzimale od 2mg al svejedno to trebas vidjeti sa doktorom, neka ti on odobri.

----------


## November

Anni bravo za betu! Trudna si! Držim fige na najjače da si lijepo dupla i da ti ne trenira živce više  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Moje malo srce kuza. Danas sam vidila na ultazvuku

----------


## Nina86

Dijagnoza je kod supruga samo bila smanjena pokretljivost i broj živih.
Jednostavno se nije poklapalo nikada.
Inače imam 32 godine sada.

Što se tiće iskustva sa transferom, dosadasnja tri su prosla uvijek kao od šale...ali ovaj posljednji je bila trauma.
Doktor je sve napravija kao i obicno,otvorio,oprao,gurnuo malu cjevcicu i onda je red na biologici. Sve je pratio UZV-om,u jednom trenu ona je rekla ne mogu dalje,nesto mi gura natrag,kao da udaram u zid...i nikako,nekoliko pokusaja,on vrti dole,ona vrti...ne ide.
Odjednom krece panika,ona vadi vani cjevcicu,vraca sve u labos. Njega vata panika i vice na sestru da mu nadje krokodilke (neka vrsta skara-klijesta)...nakon sta je pronasla on meni zakasljite se,da vas sto manje boli.
Samo je rekao iz nekog razloga ne mozemo proci kroz cervix previse je zatvoren. Kad je gurnuo skare bilo je uzasno,plakala sam. Onda je viknuo da biologica donese natrag i opet su pokusavali,i na kraju je uspila. Na UZV-U je bila u maternici,ispustila ih. Sve se zavrsilo na kraju. 

Ali sve to sam prosla nakon sta sam je pitala kakvi su,ona je rekla "nisu se razvili do danas i ne dajem im sansu"....ja se tako nadam da sve sta sam prosla da ih vrate natrag ce biti tako hrabri i da ce se razviti.

----------


## Nina86

> Pozdrav svima! Evo mene opet s transfera, nadamo se trecoj sreci, pa da se prijavim! Ubacili smo jednu lijepu blasticu, tako je barem embriologica rekla. Koliko vas ima čekalica? Kako provodite vrijeme? Cime se bavite, odnosno ne bavite?


Hi,samo da ohrabrim i ja sam na čekanju do 15.06. kad vadim beticu

----------


## ljube555

> Moje malo srce kuza. Danas sam vidila na ultazvuku


Cestitam draga!!!!! [emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Hi,samo da ohrabrim i ja sam na čekanju do 15.06. kad vadim beticu


Uuu svaka cast Nina na hrabrosti!!! Nije lako istrpit taj stres u takvoj situaciji!!! Cini mi se da bis mogla biti trudna ovaj put s obzirom da si imala neki spotting i da neces vise imati tako traumaticna iskustva!

----------


## marla-s

Sretno curke <3

Nina86, zao mi je zbog te traume s transfera. Nadam se da ce sve isplatiti...I ja sam u st bolnici, pa me tim vise zanima sto ti je bilo u veljaci? I  da li su ti dali neko objasnjenje za takav transfer?

Ja sam danas 10dnt, jedva cekam betu da zavrsim ovaj dio price. Napuhana sam kao nikad u zivotu, a ne znam tocno od cega. I zbog toga ne jedem normalno...kao da mi je netko napuhao balon u zeludcu. Jel to od fragmina ili boostera, od utrica nije...tko bi vise znao.

----------


## Nina86

Pozdrav curke,
meni je danas znači 7dpt...i opet sam danas na papiru vidjela tragove sluzi sa malo sukrvice (više je lagano narančasto).
Stvarno nekako u strahu od svega...
Kako docekat betu...a ovaj grozni strah svaki put kad odem na wc pa gledam papir mi je postao traumatican.

----------


## Hay123

Razumijem te skroz sto se tice gledanja u taj wc papir!!! Ustvari taj spotting prije ocekivanog dana kada bi ti trebala doci M je dobar znak! 
Ja bi najrađe da mogu glavu zamijenit i ne brinut se da mi je sve izaslo van odmah kod prvog mokrenja nakon transfera!!! Meni jos nema nikakvih simptoma tek mi je 2dnt.

----------


## November

Mene od jučer žigaju jajnici i kao da se nešto "kuha" dolje, obično tako bude pred M. 

Dal je moguće procuriti na duphastonima i crinone gelu? Imam osjećaj da terapija samo koči M... Skroz sam splasnula, nemam više baš simptoma kao prije par dana. A do treće bete je još dva danaaaaa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Hay123

> Mene od jučer žigaju jajnici i kao da se nešto "kuha" dolje, obično tako bude pred M. 
> 
> Dal je moguće procuriti na duphastonima i crinone gelu? Imam osjećaj da terapija samo koči M... Skroz sam splasnula, nemam više baš simptoma kao prije par dana. A do treće bete je još dva danaaaaa


Uz crinone gel mozes procurit, ja jesam svaki put, ali za ovaj drugi lijek ne znam!
Znale su zenske tu bas pisat kako bi imale simptome pa bi im nestali nakon par dana, a bile bi trudnetako da nista to ne znaci!

----------


## Nina86

> Razumijem te skroz sto se tice gledanja u taj wc papir!!! Ustvari taj spotting prije ocekivanog dana kada bi ti trebala doci M je dobar znak! 
> Ja bi najrađe da mogu glavu zamijenit i ne brinut se da mi je sve izaslo van odmah kod prvog mokrenja nakon transfera!!! Meni jos nema nikakvih simptoma tek mi je 2dnt.


Hvala na podrsci...lipo je cut kad ti neko kaze da to moze sve bit i pozitivno. Jer bas kad vidim to na papiru,onda me izbezumi.
Evo nakon toga....opet sve cisto,bijelo od tableta... bez ikakvih znakova.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala na podrsci...lipo je cut kad ti neko kaze da to moze sve bit i pozitivno. Jer bas kad vidim to na papiru,onda me izbezumi.
> Evo nakon toga....opet sve cisto,bijelo od tableta... bez ikakvih znakova.


Draga...ja danas 11tt i dan danas imam smedi iscjedak koji poceo biti od  5tt...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nina86

[QUOTE=ljube555;3049028]

Nadam se i hvala na podršci u išcekivanju.
Vasi komentari puno mi znače.

----------


## katka22

> Evo i mene napokon da znam na čemu sam
> beta 112,
> e sad doktor me odmah spustio na zemlju, kaže super, sve je kako treba s obzirom da je transfer bio drugi dan,ali pričekajmo utorak za drugu betu, pa ćemo lagano dalje nakon toga. 
> November sad u potpunosti razumijem kako ti je!!! Treniranje živaca i dalje 
> Smijem li ja popiti koji normabel


Anni, cestitam! Pa to je super beta. Razumijem da je dr oprezan, mora biti jer tek nakon duplanja se i moze dalje. Uzivaj sada, vjerujem da ce i dalje sve biti ok...




> Dijagnoza je kod supruga samo bila smanjena pokretljivost i broj živih.
> Jednostavno se nije poklapalo nikada.
> Inače imam 32 godine sada.
> 
> Što se tiće iskustva sa transferom, dosadasnja tri su prosla uvijek kao od šale...ali ovaj posljednji je bila trauma.
> Doktor je sve napravija kao i obicno,otvorio,oprao,gurnuo malu cjevcicu i onda je red na biologici. Sve je pratio UZV-om,u jednom trenu ona je rekla ne mogu dalje,nesto mi gura natrag,kao da udaram u zid...i nikako,nekoliko pokusaja,on vrti dole,ona vrti...ne ide.
> Odjednom krece panika,ona vadi vani cjevcicu,vraca sve u labos. Njega vata panika i vice na sestru da mu nadje krokodilke (neka vrsta skara-klijesta)...nakon sta je pronasla on meni zakasljite se,da vas sto manje boli.
> Samo je rekao iz nekog razloga ne mozemo proci kroz cervix previse je zatvoren. Kad je gurnuo skare bilo je uzasno,plakala sam. Onda je viknuo da biologica donese natrag i opet su pokusavali,i na kraju je uspila. Na UZV-U je bila u maternici,ispustila ih. Sve se zavrsilo na kraju. 
> 
> Ali sve to sam prosla nakon sta sam je pitala kakvi su,ona je rekla "nisu se razvili do danas i ne dajem im sansu"....ja se tako nadam da sve sta sam prosla da ih vrate natrag ce biti tako hrabri i da ce se razviti.


Uzas, uzas...ali djeluje kao neki glupi splet okolnosti, bez neke krivnje...stvarno ti zelim da i za tu traumu budes nagradjena uspjehom...




> Pozdrav curke,
> meni je danas znači 7dpt...i opet sam danas na papiru vidjela tragove sluzi sa malo sukrvice (više je lagano narančasto).
> Stvarno nekako u strahu od svega...
> Kako docekat betu...a ovaj grozni strah svaki put kad odem na wc pa gledam papir mi je postao traumatican.


Svima nam je tako, citas i sama...nema tu pametnog savjeta...jos koji dan i znat ces sve...kad planiras betu/test?




> Mene od jučer žigaju jajnici i kao da se nešto "kuha" dolje, obično tako bude pred M. 
> 
> Dal je moguće procuriti na duphastonima i crinone gelu? Imam osjećaj da terapija samo koči M... Skroz sam splasnula, nemam više baš simptoma kao prije par dana. A do treće bete je još dva danaaaaa


Ja se stvarno nadam da ce treca beta biti ok...pokusaj mislit pozitivno. Ti si trudna, imas pozitivnu betu. Nekako mi se cini da se nesto lose dogadja da bi bilo krvarenja, bolova i sl. u ovako ranoj fazi. Zato, think pink!

----------


## Nina86

> Svima nam je tako, citas i sama...nema tu pametnog savjeta...jos koji dan i znat ces sve...kad planiras betu/test?


Možda prvo vadjenje u srijedu...bit će mi 11dpt....pa što bude 


Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Zenske kako provodite vrijeme cekanja? Da li normalno obavljate poslove po kući?

----------


## Nina86

> Zenske kako provodite vrijeme cekanja? Da li normalno obavljate poslove po kući?


Pa sve pomalo,nikakav napor...ali draze mi je kad se krecem i osijecam korisno. Jer svaki put kad legnem ili odmaram,cini mi se sa ce mi glava eksplodirat od misli.

Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Da, sve uobicajeno. Ionako trenutno nista ne mogu uciniti da utjecem na tijek dogadjanja. Biti ce sto mora biti  :Smile:

----------


## Nina86

Dobar dan čekalice moje.
Danas 8dpt,opet danas trag sukrvice na papiru....hahaha...kao da se svaki dan u isto vrime pojavi mrvica i posli sve cisto.
Hahahah,izludjuje me to i ovo neznanje [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Ne preostaje nam nista nego cekati sto ce se dogoditi! Imas li jos kakve simptome osim spottinga? Kod mene jos bas nista, mir i tisina, ali jos je prerano!!!

----------


## Nina86

> Ne preostaje nam nista nego cekati sto ce se dogoditi! Imas li jos kakve simptome osim spottinga? Kod mene jos bas nista, mir i tisina, ali jos je prerano!!!


Vise nikakve grceve,nista....to je bilo tamo 3,4,5 dan....sad je stalo.
Mada sve me nekako strah da se to ne najavljuje M...malo ranije.
Inace,stomak nije ni bio napuhan jer nije bilo stimulacije,grudi mirne...sve ostalo ok.


Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Mozes, ako ne budes mogla do vadjenja krvi izdrzat, napraviti test nakon 10., 11. dana! Ufff kako dani sporo idu nakon transfera, bas presporo!

----------


## Sybila

November?

----------


## marla-s

Ja cu uskoro odletjet kao balon od helija...toliko sam napuhana da se jedva krecem. Nikako mi se ovo ne svidja...

----------


## November

Beta pala, prekidam terapiju i čekam M. 
Dogovoren postupak za vjerojatno 9.mjesec, u 8.se moram javiti dr.Škvorcu.
Život ide dalje, a ja ne odustajem!

----------


## katka22

> Beta pala, prekidam terapiju i čekam M. 
> Dogovoren postupak za vjerojatno 9.mjesec, u 8.se moram javiti dr.Škvorcu.
> Život ide dalje, a ja ne odustajem!


Draga, uzasno mi je zao...

----------


## November

I meni, ali što je tu je. Ovaj put je bila puno veća beta nego kod prve biokemijske, a zašto se nije održalo ne znam.
Mlada sam, imam 27 godina, svi nalazi perfektni, kod MM također. I neće. Ali kako ono ide...ne može sudbina biti toliko prokleta koliko ja mogu biti uporna? Tako nekako  :Smile: 
Osmi mjesec je začas tu, a onda u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> I meni, ali što je tu je. Ovaj put je bila puno veća beta nego kod prve biokemijske, a zašto se nije održalo ne znam.
> Mlada sam, imam 27 godina, svi nalazi perfektni, kod MM također. I neće. Ali kako ono ide...ne može sudbina biti toliko prokleta koliko ja mogu biti uporna? Tako nekako 
> Osmi mjesec je začas tu, a onda u nove pobjede


Upravo tako...a ja cu jos nadodati da nebo hrabre voli. 
Ne znamo zasto je to tako da se neki moraju dobro pomuciti da bi ostvarili trudnocu, ali nakon nekog vremena to prihvatis i nosis se s tim najbolje sto znas. Mlada si, nemate teske dijagnoze i vjerujem da ces uspjeti. Nadam se da ce to biti vec sljedeci put... saljem ti zagrljaj

----------


## Sybila

> I meni, ali što je tu je. Ovaj put je bila puno veća beta nego kod prve biokemijske, a zašto se nije održalo ne znam.
> Mlada sam, imam 27 godina, svi nalazi perfektni, kod MM također. I neće. Ali kako ono ide...ne može sudbina biti toliko prokleta koliko ja mogu biti uporna? Tako nekako 
> Osmi mjesec je začas tu, a onda u nove pobjede


November,  stvarno mi je jako zao. Bas sam mislila da bude dobro. Glavno da si ti optimisticna, to puno znaci, za tebe i za vas dvoje. Drzimo fige za jesensku bebu!

----------


## Nina86

Danas sam 9dnt....i ne nisam sretna i vjerojatno betu necu ni docekati. [emoji25] Pocelo je malo jace ici smeđksto tocno kako mi krene pred M svaki put.
Igleda da se moram pripremit za ono,na sta ni jedna od nas nikad nije spremna.
Na negativan ishod.
Hrabrice,zelim vam puno uspjeha svima od srca.
Ja cu se jos javljat kako je zavrsilo,i što cu i kako dalje.

Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Danas sam 9dnt....i ne nisam sretna i vjerojatno betu necu ni docekati. [emoji25] Pocelo je malo jace ici smeđksto tocno kako mi krene pred M svaki put.
> Igleda da se moram pripremit za ono,na sta ni jedna od nas nikad nije spremna.
> Na negativan ishod.
> Hrabrice,zelim vam puno uspjeha svima od srca.
> Ja cu se jos javljat kako je zavrsilo,i što cu i kako dalje.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk


Nina, nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Drz se!

----------


## Nina86

> Nina, nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Drz se!


Hvala ti...nekako sam sva potonula [emoji22]

Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena30

> Beta pala, prekidam terapiju i čekam M. 
> Dogovoren postupak za vjerojatno 9.mjesec, u 8.se moram javiti dr.Škvorcu.
> Život ide dalje, a ja ne odustajem!


Baš mi je žao. Nekako sam mislila da si ti uspjela

----------


## Hay123

November, samo hrabro i pozitivno dalje!!! 
Nina, drzim fige da jos nije gotovo!

----------


## November

Hvala cure!!!
Nina iznenadi nas!
Ja sad mozak na pašu, godišnji i uživanje do idućeg postupka...svim čekalicama želim sreću!

----------


## katka22

> Hvala cure!!!
> Nina iznenadi nas!
> Ja sad mozak na pašu, godišnji i uživanje do idućeg postupka...svim čekalicama želim sreću!


Sviđa mi se tvoj stav, djeluješ psihički jaka iako znam da ti nije lako. Odmori, resetiraj se pa će sve biti lakše.

Ja isto već razmišljam o scenariju ako sad ne uspije.... dugo toplo rasterećeno ljeto, pa na jesen ponovo. Ovo će mi biti drugi ful stimulirani pokušaj u ovom krugu, ostaju mi još dva. Prirodne nekako ne računam, iako znam da su baš oni nekim curama donijeli uspjeh. Samo, s obzirom da i MM i ja imamo djecu iz prvog braka, ograničili smo se na pokušaje preko HZZO kao neku granicu pokušavanja. I moje godine su naravno faktor (37), tu sam se sama ograničila do kad želim pokušavati i eventualno roditi. Tako da, ne, uopće nema pritiska  :Undecided: .

----------


## November

Psihički sam jaka zato što imamo pravo na još 2 ful stimulirana i 1 prirodni za koji sam već dogovorila ako dođe do njega da će bit klomifen ili femara u pitanju, tako da vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti. S druge strane, financije nam dozvoljavaju i barem 2 privatna postupka, tako da trenutno nema mjesta panici. U prilog mi idu i godine. Eto samo zato. A što se tiče toga kako se ja osjećam, to je druga priča ali ne želim se prepustiti tome! Blago onom tko prihvati ono što ne može promijeniti, jel tako?

----------


## marla-s

Imamo plus i, po svemu sudeci, blagu hiperstimulaciju...red radosti, red patnje

----------


## Anni333

November žao mi je,ostani tako pozitivna jer mislim stvarno je to najbitnije. 
Evo moja druga beta je 307, nije baš najbolja, doktor je rekao da je bar 400, ali ne mora ništa značiti, tako da za dva dana vadim ponovno.
Sinoć sam imala tako jake grčeve nekih sat vremena, da sam stvarno pomislila evo gotovo je dobila sam. I dalje nemam nikakav smeđi ili crveni iscjedak, ali ti bolovi povremeno su stalni.

----------


## Astoria

November zao mi je al kao sto je Katka rekla vidim da si "jaka" i puno toga ide u prilog pa se mozes koliko toliko opustiti  :grouphug: 
Ani sto nije tvoja prva beta bila oko 100?

----------


## Astoria

Marla cestitam!!  :Heart:

----------


## Anni333

Da bila je 112,ali nakon 4 dana je 307,pa je doktor očekivao veću 
Danas mi je 19 dan od aspiracije, a 17 od transfera.

----------


## katka22

> Da bila je 112,ali nakon 4 dana je 307,pa je doktor očekivao veću 
> Danas mi je 19 dan od aspiracije, a 17 od transfera.


Uh sto mrzim to pracenje bete... uzasavam se toga i zamisljam kako bi bilo lijepo zivjeti ne znajuci za nista od ovoga... podsjeti me molim te, jesi ti imala ET jednog ili dva ploda? 
Ustvari, u idealnom slucaju, beta bi trebala biti oko 400 i vise, to bi znacilo da se duplala 100%. Ali mislim da kazu da je ok od 70-100% duplanja. Ne znam sto bi ti rekla, iskreno se nadam da ce biti sve u redu...sretno draga...

----------


## katka22

> Imamo plus i, po svemu sudeci, blagu hiperstimulaciju...red radosti, red patnje


Cestitam!!!

----------


## November

Marla-s čestitam i ja!

Anni bit ću iskrena, porast bete nije idealan, no biologija nije matematika i šanse da je sve ok još uvijek postoje i ja ti držim fige da je tako! Beta ima svakakvih, i porasta koji nisu školski pa sve bude ok. Pripremi se na najgore i nadaj se najboljem  :Smile:  vjerujem da će sve biti kako treba!

----------


## Anni333

Hvala vam svima, zapravo se od početka nisam nadala ni ovome,tako da me i ovo ugodno iznenadilo. 
Katka imala sam Et dva ploda, 4stanicnog i 6stanicnog.

----------


## Nina86

Da se samo javim s desetim danom nakon ET...dosta vise ide smedjeg vjerojatno zbog utrića nije jos cista M...tako da mi je zao samo sto nisam docekala bar da vadim krv.
Danas sam samo napravila jedan test čisto da vidim. Ali test negativan totalka.
Cekam sad da potpuno krene.
[emoji4]
Pozitivne misli,ljeto kupanje,odmor...točno mozak na pasu i odmor do jeseni,a onda u nove pobjede.
[emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-G955F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Nina samo hrabro dalje, napuni baterije preko ljeta i odmori se!!!
Evo ja danas 4dnt i dalje nista se ne događa, kao i svaki put do sada! Cak znam i zaboravit da sam bila na Fet-u!!!

----------


## marla-s

Hvala vam curke. Neka je svima sa srecom <3

----------


## Astoria

Ani jesi vadila opet betu? 
Sorry malo sam pobrkala dane, mislila sam da si vadila nakon 2 dana..
Marla kakvo je stanje s obzirom na hiper?
Nina zao mi je, drzi se i kao sto su cure vec rekle nakon godisnjeg u nove pobjede  :grouphug:

----------


## marla-s

> Ani jesi vadila opet betu? 
> Sorry malo sam pobrkala dane, mislila sam da si vadila nakon 2 dana..
> Marla kakvo je stanje s obzirom na hiper?
> Nina zao mi je, drzi se i kao sto su cure vec rekle nakon godisnjeg u nove pobjede


Napuhana sam i dalje, ali se lakse krecem. Ujutro mi je pregled...nadam se da ce sve biti u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Anni333

Evo mene, danas beta 523,opet se nije pravilno poduplala tako da u ponedjeljak moram ponovno, pa ćemo valjda znati na čemu sam. Stvarno se divim svima koje su ovo prolazile i nekoliko puta.

----------


## marla-s

Beta 669 i hospitaliziralo me zbog blage hiperstimulacije...o boze, boze...a sutra mi je rodjendan  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Drzite se cure sve [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Jel se kuzi tko u hormone? Prolaktin mi je na gornjoj granici a estradiol ispod referentnih vrijednosti. Sta bi to znacilo? Kako to popraviti? 

Da dobijem neki odg posto tek slijed tj idem kod dr [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Marla, bit ce sve u redu, na sigurnom si, to su  te iz preventivnih razloga zadrzali, bit ce to sve u redu, smirit ce ti se simptomi!

Sto se tice hormona, meni je prolaktin bio 1500 mjeren u 8h a 450 mjereno u 13h tako da to jako varira.

----------


## Hay123

Ja sam danas 7dnt i od simptoma apsolutno nista, osim povecanih grudi zbog Crinone gela! Ima li netko da nije osjetio apsolutno nista a da mu je beta bila pozitivna? Ima li jos imalo nade za mene ili da pisem kuci propalo je?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam danas 7dnt i od simptoma apsolutno nista, osim povecanih grudi zbog Crinone gela! Ima li netko da nije osjetio apsolutno nista a da mu je beta bila pozitivna? Ima li jos imalo nade za mene ili da pisem kuci propalo je?


Evo me da nisam imala ama bas nista. Tek oko 11tt poceli mucnine a drugo nema nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Hvala ti puuuuno Ljube na odgovoru! Sada imam opet malo nade da ce ipak bit pozitivno!!!

----------


## Tulipan37

> Hvala ti puuuuno Ljube na odgovoru! Sada imam opet malo nade da ce ipak bit pozitivno!!!


Ni ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma pa je beta bila pozitivna. Rano ti je jos uvijek da bi nesto posebno osjetila. Izdrzi jos malo i zelim ti veliku betu..

----------


## Astoria

Hay123 apsolutno nita, niti jedan jedini simptom, 11+3  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Hay123 apsolutno nita, niti jedan jedini simptom, 11+3


Ja danas 12+0 ... 26.6 imam kontrolu!!!

Kad imas ti????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Meni M još nije stigla, a prekinula sam terapiju u ponedjeljak. Kad će više, luda sam...

----------


## Astoria

Novembar meni je nakon klomifena i estrofema kasnila 9 dana. Poludila sam sto od cekanja sto od napuhnutosti  :Shock: 
Ljube ja sam bila jucer, sve ok, radila sam harmony i onda kroz 10 do 15 dana kad bude gotov dolazim ponovo pa cemo vidjet sto dalje..
Kako si ti?
Marla gdje si, u bolnici? Javi nam stanje..

----------


## marla-s

Astoria, hvala na brizi <3

Da, i dalje sam u bolnici, prate mi izmokrenu kolicinu, mjere me. Imam temperaturicu 37,1 - kazu da je sve to ok. Tlak mi je 130/90 - ni to nikog ne brine, a meni se cini visok, posebno sto sam ja od kad pamtim niskotlakas...ne znam...

Beta se i vise nego uduplala i sad je 1500, znaci, za sada je s trudnocom sve regularno  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Meni se isto zna jako produljit ciklus nakon transfera. 

Marla, nadam se da ce ti se sve regulirati s vremenom!
Meni je sutra 9dnt blastice. I dalje tisina, nista se ne događa osim nervoze oko prevelikog osluskivanja... Sta mislite kada bi mogla pišnuti test?

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se isto zna jako produljit ciklus nakon transfera. 
> 
> Marla, nadam se da ce ti se sve regulirati s vremenom!
> Meni je sutra 9dnt blastice. I dalje tisina, nista se ne događa osim nervoze oko prevelikog osluskivanja... Sta mislite kada bi mogla pišnuti test?


9dnt bi trebalo vec pokazati dal doslo do trudnoci...

Sretno draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Meni se isto zna jako produljit ciklus nakon transfera. 
> 
> Marla, nadam se da ce ti se sve regulirati s vremenom!
> Meni je sutra 9dnt blastice. I dalje tisina, nista se ne događa osim nervoze oko prevelikog osluskivanja... Sta mislite kada bi mogla pišnuti test?


Mogla si ves slobodno napravit test, meni su u Petrovoj prosli put napisali da 10.dnt vadim betu... u svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## Hay123

Ockey, onda sutra pisam test! Drzite mi figeeee! Mada sam 99.9 % sigurna da nista od ovog transfera! Bas mi je neki filing da se nista ne događa dole s obzirom da i dalje niti  jedan najmanji grč se nije pojavio!

----------


## marla-s

Hay123 mila, znas i sama da ne mora biti nikakvih simptoma...samo hrabro i javi kako je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Jutros mi je bila blijeda crta na testu!!! šok šok šok šok .... Uzela sam neki najjeftiniji  iz Mullera.  Nisam mogla vjerovat jel ja to dobro vidim ili mi se nesto pricinjava ali nakon tri minute mi se nazirala ta druga crtica!!! Sutra ujutro piskim ponovno pa cemo vidjeti!!! Ufff kako god bude makar mi je danasnji dan lijepo započeo!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Hay cestitam! Mueller test je zakon, najvise ih volim!

----------


## November

Hay123 eto vidiš  :Smile: ))))

Ja hvala bogu curim, odnosno lijeva iz mene i umirem od bolova. Ali ajde nek i to prođe, pa za mjesec-dva nanovo sve. Dotad ljeto i ljenčarenje  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

Cestitam Hay123!!

----------


## ljube555

> Jutros mi je bila blijeda crta na testu!!! šok šok šok šok .... Uzela sam neki najjeftiniji  iz Mullera.  Nisam mogla vjerovat jel ja to dobro vidim ili mi se nesto pricinjava ali nakon tri minute mi se nazirala ta druga crtica!!! Sutra ujutro piskim ponovno pa cemo vidjeti!!! Ufff kako god bude makar mi je danasnji dan lijepo započeo!!!!


Cestitam draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Cestitke Haj, to je to  :Heart: 
Meni je taj najjeftiniji iz mullera pokazao odmah iako je kod mene bilo dvojbi zbog boostera al nekako sam imala felling da je trudnoca.
Sign iz dm- sam imala i njega sam probala napravit cak nakon sto sam izvadila betu i jedva je bila vidljiva sjena tako da muller je the best  :Laughing: 
Marla ide to nabolje, beta je fina  :Heart: 
Jesu te pustili iz bolnice?
Ani kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jesi idla vadit betu ponovo?

----------


## katka22

> Jutros mi je bila blijeda crta na testu!!! šok šok šok šok .... Uzela sam neki najjeftiniji  iz Mullera.  Nisam mogla vjerovat jel ja to dobro vidim ili mi se nesto pricinjava ali nakon tri minute mi se nazirala ta druga crtica!!! Sutra ujutro piskim ponovno pa cemo vidjeti!!! Ufff kako god bude makar mi je danasnji dan lijepo započeo!!!!


Cestitke draga!

----------


## marla-s

> Cestitke Haj, to je to 
> Meni je taj najjeftiniji iz mullera pokazao odmah iako je kod mene bilo dvojbi zbog boostera al nekako sam imala felling da je trudnoca.
> Sign iz dm- sam imala i njega sam probala napravit cak nakon sto sam izvadila betu i jedva je bila vidljiva sjena tako da muller je the best 
> Marla ide to nabolje, beta je fina 
> Jesu te pustili iz bolnice?
> Ani kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jesi idla vadit betu ponovo?


Danas me pustaju iz bolnice, a na uzv se vidi jos malo tekucine no nista zabrinjavajuce. Takodjer, vidjeli su gestacijsku vrecicu  :Smile:

----------


## Astoria

Super , neka tako i ostane  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## katka22

> Danas me pustaju iz bolnice, a na uzv se vidi jos malo tekucine no nista zabrinjavajuce. Takodjer, vidjeli su gestacijsku vrecicu


Bravo za mrvicu! Hiper cesto doprinese implantaciji, tako kazu...nek sve bude dobro i nadalje?

Sjetila sam se Anni... je li se javila ona sa svojom ponovljenom  betom?

----------


## Anni333

Evo me cure, danas vadila betu, i napokon super, 2392,znači sad se uduplala kako treba od četvrtka. Dr. odmah napravio ultrazvuk, vidi se gestacijska vrećica, sve je kako treba biti za  peti tjedan.  
Za 10 dana idemo na idući.
Eto ako nekome bude trebalo, nikad se ne zna što će se dogoditi sve dok nije gotovo. 
Hvala vam svima na podršci i također svima želim uspjeh.

----------


## Astoria

Ani pa to super vijesti!! 
Eto sve se moze okrenut i krenut na bolje  :Very Happy: 
Javi nam se sa sljedecim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

Cestitam Anni!! <3

----------


## Hay123

Anni, to su odlicne vijesti!!!!
Evo mene nakon jučerašnjeg šoka i pozitivnog testa dan mi je prošao cijeli u nekoj pozitivi! 
Jutros opet dvije crtice, ovaj put malo tamnija crta! Bas bas super!!!
Betu vadim tek 29.6. tako da ne preostaje nista drugo nego cekanje! Od simptoma da ne govorim da nema nista, cice su mrvicu vece, bezbolne, ali sad mi i pase da je tako!!!

----------


## Astoria

Hay jos jednom cestitke!!  :Very Happy: 
Dobro dosla u klub bez simptoma  :Grin: 
Uzivaj u sreci!

----------


## ljube555

> Anni, to su odlicne vijesti!!!!
> Evo mene nakon jučerašnjeg šoka i pozitivnog testa dan mi je prošao cijeli u nekoj pozitivi! 
> Jutros opet dvije crtice, ovaj put malo tamnija crta! Bas bas super!!!
> Betu vadim tek 29.6. tako da ne preostaje nista drugo nego cekanje! Od simptoma da ne govorim da nema nista, cice su mrvicu vece, bezbolne, ali sad mi i pase da je tako!!!


Cestitam draga!!!! 

Tako isto bilo i kod mene... ali sada imam sve simptome!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ljube ja jos uvijek nemam simptome  :Laughing:

----------


## marla-s

Ni ja nemam simptome simptome ali zato imam esherihiju coli. Preplasena sam na ntu!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ja jos uvijek nemam simptome [emoji38]


Kod mene grozno. I glad uzasni stalno sam gladna. Ujutro povracanje a u toku dana vise manje stalno mucno... kriza boli ...svako malo idem na wc... bitno da smedarenje gotovo koje stali prije desetak dana....[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Evo me cure, danas vadila betu, i napokon super, 2392,znači sad se uduplala kako treba od četvrtka. Dr. odmah napravio ultrazvuk, vidi se gestacijska vrećica, sve je kako treba biti za  peti tjedan.  
> Za 10 dana idemo na idući.
> Eto ako nekome bude trebalo, nikad se ne zna što će se dogoditi sve dok nije gotovo. 
> Hvala vam svima na podršci i također svima želim uspjeh.


Odlicno Anni, nek tako i nastavi!

----------


## Hay123

Cekalice kako ste? Kako podnosite ove vruce dane? Evo kod mene 12dnt poceli neki simptomi podrigivanja i grcevi na trenutke kao da ce mi doc M. Tako da mogu rec da nije lose kad nemas nikakve simptome!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure,  koliko prohodnost boli? I dal se moze raditi slijedeci dan? Koji se dan ciklusa ugl radi?
I gdje izvaditi rh,krvnu grupu,anti*** i ostalo sto moramo ja i MM, prije mpo postupka?
Krecemo u 9 mj s postupcima pa da se informiram.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Krvna grupa i RH se vadi u Petrovoj 3 (to vadiš samo ti), kao i svi oni biljezi na spolne bolesti (to oboje vadite). Papa test i sve briseve ti radi tvoj soc., ili mpo dr. u sklopu D1 uputnice ako ideš u neku od državnih bolnica na postupke. Štitnjača i nalazi vezano uz nju se rade na Rebru. 

Koliko ja znam prohodnost ne bi uopće trebala boliti ako je sve u redu. Ne znam koji DC se radi, meni su je radili za vrijeme operacije pod općom anestezijom.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Krvna grupa i RH se vadi u Petrovoj 3 (to vadiš samo ti), kao i svi oni biljezi na spolne bolesti (to oboje vadite). Papa test i sve briseve ti radi tvoj soc., ili mpo dr. u sklopu D1 uputnice ako ideš u neku od državnih bolnica na postupke. Štitnjača i nalazi vezano uz nju se rade na Rebru. 
> 
> Koliko ja znam prohodnost ne bi uopće trebala boliti ako je sve u redu. Ne znam koji DC se radi, meni su je radili za vrijeme operacije pod općom anestezijom.


Hvala ti [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Zenske evo da prijavim svoju prvu betu koja danas 19dnt blastice iznosi 1121. Zbunjena sam skroz!!! Zna li netko jel to ok? Evo me u novim brigama! Sto sad dalje?!

----------


## ljube555

> Zenske evo da prijavim svoju prvu betu koja danas 19dnt blastice iznosi 1121. Zbunjena sam skroz!!! Zna li netko jel to ok? Evo me u novim brigama! Sto sad dalje?!


Odlicna je!!!!!

Cestitam draga[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sova555

Mislim da je to super beta,cestitam!!

----------


## Kadauna

Hay123, beta je 1121 i to19. dan nakon transfera blastice? Kako se tebi beta čini? Meni onako na prvu možda mrvicu niža za 19. dan od transfera blastice, što bi značilo da to odgovara 24. dana nakon (imaginarne) punkcije........ Koji je daljnji dogovor s KBC Rijeka? Na ponavaljanje bete se ide ili ne ide u Rijeci? I kad bi trebala onda na uzv? ti bi sljedeći tjedan mogla vidjeti već srčeko kako kuca....... sretno dalje Hay123....

----------


## Hay123

Da, to se i ja mislim da mi je preniska beta!!! Zabrinuta sam oko toga umjesto da se veselim koliko smo to cekali!!! Nisam sigurna, ali cini mi se da se ne ide na ponavljanje bete u Rijeci. Receno mi je da cu se kada dodjem na Odjel dogovoriti za prvi uzv!

----------


## katka22

> Zenske evo da prijavim svoju prvu betu koja danas 19dnt blastice iznosi 1121. Zbunjena sam skroz!!! Zna li netko jel to ok? Evo me u novim brigama! Sto sad dalje?!


Prvo, respekt za cekanje 19 dana. I velike cestitke!
Jel bio transfer 3. ili 5.dpo? Tek s tom info je mozda moguce nesto racunati... beta na prvu djeluje ogromna. Ali ako se vratis unatrag pa djelis s dva svaka dva dana, ispada da je 11. dnt bila oko 70. Meni to djeluje skroz ok, prihvatljivo. I kazu da je najvaznije da se pravilno dupla unutar  48 sati. Pretpostavljam da ponavljas betu prekosutra kad bi vec trebala biti preko 2000. Jako drzim fige da bude bas tako!

----------


## Hay123

Nisu mi nista rekli za ponavljanje... uglavnom ciklusi su mi 32 dana i ovulacija je bila 18. dan ciklusa a transfer blastice 24. dan ciklusa. Da bi danas 19. dan nakon transfera beta bila 1121. Sad kako tu postavit racunicu nemam pojma, mozda najbolje da nista ne racunam!!!

----------


## Astoria

Hay cestitke!  :Heart: 
Katka jel tebi sutra 5 dan, tj ides li u transfer? Pratim koliko stignem, skicnem al nemam vremena pisat..
Bas li lijepo sracunala betu znaci da bi 13 dan bila oko 140?
Ja se sad ravnam malo po sebi meni je bila 14 dan 190 i nesto i ispalo je ok  :Wink:

----------


## Astoria

Katka evo procitah na drugoj temi stanje.
Ne znam sto bi rekla, perspektivno je sto imate puno embrija nadam se da ce se vecina zamrznuti a za transfer vjerujem da ti je zao al mozda bolje tako dok se ne smiri.
Ja sam isto bila skepticna na vracanje vise od jednog embrija al sam se u zadnji cas odlucila na 2 (strah od blizanacke trudnoce, imala prvi carski, godine i svasta nesto).
Kad sam dobila betu prva misao nakon euforije je bila jel beta ok za jednoplodnu  :Laughing: 
I ispala je na kraju 1 bebica

----------


## Hay123

> Hay cestitke! 
> Katka jel tebi sutra 5 dan, tj ides li u transfer? Pratim koliko stignem, skicnem al nemam vremena pisat..
> Bas li lijepo sracunala betu znaci da bi 13 dan bila oko 140?
> Ja se sad ravnam malo po sebi meni je bila 14 dan 190 i nesto i ispalo je ok


Astoria, da, meni po tome beta ispadne nesto kao sto je bila tebi! Imam feeling da su mi tih 19 dana trajali kao cijela vjecnost, kako je tek kroz 9 mjeseci trudnoce! Ali samo da sacuvam neki unutrasnji mir!!!

----------


## katka22

> Nisu mi nista rekli za ponavljanje... uglavnom ciklusi su mi 32 dana i ovulacija je bila 18. dan ciklusa a transfer blastice 24. dan ciklusa. Da bi danas 19. dan nakon transfera beta bila 1121. Sad kako tu postavit racunicu nemam pojma, mozda najbolje da nista ne racunam!!!


Ja sam ti to jednostavno dijelila cetiri puta sa dva sto mi je predstavljalo duplanje 100% na drugi dan. (17.dan, 15., 13. i 11.) Po tome, meni se to cini u granicama normale. Nekako sam sklona tome iako ti u bolnici ne traze, ja bi zbog svoje glave betu makar privatno ponovila nakon 48 sati. Pa se neces puno mislit do uzv.  




> Hay cestitke! 
> Katka jel tebi sutra 5 dan, tj ides li u transfer? Pratim koliko stignem, skicnem al nemam vremena pisat..
> Bas li lijepo sracunala betu znaci da bi 13 dan bila oko 140?
> Ja se sad ravnam malo po sebi meni je bila 14 dan 190 i nesto i ispalo je ok


Vidjela si, zasad je 99% da necu imat transfer. Ostajem jos koji dan u Zg na pracenju E2 i te tekucine koju imam, stanje je jos poprilicno napeto. Bas me iznenadila takva reakcija ovaj put s obzirom da sam imala dugi protokol i stvarno nisam ocekivala da cu ovako “zrela” reagirat kao kad sam bila djevojcica od 20-ak.

----------


## Astoria

Vidis stvarno tu nema pravila, nikad ne znas sto se moze izdogađat  :Shock: 
Znaci danas ces definitivno znat koliko je za smrznut.. i bolje da si u Zg da te prate kad je reakcija takva. Javi sto su rekli za smrzavanje iako se bojim da po jedan ne idu, nekako imam feelling da im to zauzima vise prostora na koji se ionako uvijek zale..

----------


## Kadauna

Ponavljanje bete svi rade - po defaultu - ali je Rijeka po mnogočemu drugačija nažalost pa im je valjda i ponavljanje bete preveliki trošak - Hay123, odi ti onda na dogovor u KBC Rijeku, kad se trebaš javiti na humanu u RI? I sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hay123

> Ponavljanje bete svi rade - po defaultu - ali je Rijeka po mnogočemu drugačija nažalost pa im je valjda i ponavljanje bete preveliki trošak - Hay123, odi ti onda na dogovor u KBC Rijeku, kad se trebaš javiti na humanu u RI? I sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ici cu u se javiti u ponedjeljak na KBC i mislila sam do tada jos jednom betu ponoviti na svoju ruku...

----------


## ljube555

> Ici cu u se javiti u ponedjeljak na KBC i mislila sam do tada jos jednom betu ponoviti na svoju ruku...


Pozdrav...dal si ponavljala danas betu??? Ili sam nesto propustila... 

Sretno[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Pozdrav...dal si ponavljala danas betu??? Ili sam nesto propustila... 
> 
> Sretno[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nisam isla danas ponoviti betu, jednostavno nisam stigla zbog drugih brdo obaveza. Nisam sigurna dal cu uopce ici ponavljati s obzirom da me na KBCu Rijeka to ne traze... u ponedjeljak cu odluciti! 
Danas bi mi trebao biti 6tt+3 i dalje sam bez simptoma ikakvih, osim povremenog
 podrigivanja i malo vecih grudi!

----------


## katka22

> Vidis stvarno tu nema pravila, nikad ne znas sto se moze izdogađat 
> Znaci danas ces definitivno znat koliko je za smrznut.. i bolje da si u Zg da te prate kad je reakcija takva. Javi sto su rekli za smrzavanje iako se bojim da po jedan ne idu, nekako imam feelling da im to zauzima vise prostora na koji se ionako uvijek zale..


Na kraju imamo 6 blastica - 4 izvrsne, 2 malo losije. Isli smo na freeze all 3*2. Takva je praksa da smrzavaju po 2 pogotovo kad imaju paran broj, ali mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce nastoje smanjiti na nacin da pri smrzavanju kombiniraju uzvrsne embrije s malo losijima. Jako sam sretna sa rezultatima stimulacije ovaj put, nadam se da se u jednom od eskimica krije moja druga beba. 
1. FET se nadam odraditi cim se oporavim, nadam se tokom ljeta. Vec sad se osjecam puno, puno bolje. Simptomi hipera se povlace relativno brzo, iz dana u dan mi je sve lakse, ostao mi je samo napuhan trbuh kao u 4. mj trudnoce. To je simpa, pomoci ce mi za navikavanje na ideju. 




> Nisam isla danas ponoviti betu, jednostavno nisam stigla zbog drugih brdo obaveza. Nisam sigurna dal cu uopce ici ponavljati s obzirom da me na KBCu Rijeka to ne traze... u ponedjeljak cu odluciti! 
> Danas bi mi trebao biti 6tt+3 i dalje sam bez simptoma ikakvih, osim povremenog
>  podrigivanja i malo vecih grudi!


Puno je trudnica bez ikakvih simptoma, neka te to ne brine. I lako je moguce da ti se simptomi jave naknadno, ova faza u kojoj si je jako, jako rana trudnoca, jedva ju je tijelo registriralo. Nadam se da ce ti biti sve u redu s betom ako je budes ponavljala, ta bi trebala biti vec jako velika i ustvari, ocekujem da ce ti vec predloziti uzv sljedeci tjedan na kojem ces moci vidjeti svoju mrvicu, mozda cak i cuti otkucaje. 
Ono sto nastojim shvatiti kod KBC Ri i njihovih pravila...to jako kasno vadjenje bete za pojmove ostalih klinika jos nekako i mogu pokusati shvatiti. Tad ustvari ocekuju betu vecu od 1000 kad je vec normalno na uzv vidjeti plod. Ali, pri tom uopce ne misle na psihu svoje pacijentice...
Svu srecu ti nadalje zelim!

----------


## Hay123

Katka, pa to su odlicne vijesti!!!!
Bas sam sretna radi tebe i tvojih smrzlića!!!
Sto ako se dogodi npr da ti se primi iz prvog pokusaja i ostanu ti jos 4 eskima, da li u tom slučaju trebaš nakon 5 godina pocet placati neku naknadu za njihovo cuvanje? 

Da, ovdje u Rijeci je izgleda takav sistem, nema ponavljanja bete vec se dogovara za prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, pa to su odlicne vijesti!!!!
> Bas sam sretna radi tebe i tvojih smrzlića!!!
> Sto ako se dogodi npr da ti se primi iz prvog pokusaja i ostanu ti jos 4 eskima, da li u tom slučaju trebaš nakon 5 godina pocet placati neku naknadu za njihovo cuvanje? 
> 
> Da, ovdje u Rijeci je izgleda takav sistem, nema ponavljanja bete vec se dogovara za prvi ultrazvuk.


Joj, o tome za sad ne razmisljam iako je u podsvijesti. Pogotovo iz razloga sto u stvari planiram samo jednu trudnocu, ovo mi je postupak za drugo dijete. Ako se desi odmah trudnoca prvih pet godina cuvanja ide na teret osiguranja, a nakon toga mislim da se placa, iako ne znam koliko, znam samo da je nekih 100-ak € godisnje u privatnim klinikama, tako sam nesto ovdje citala.

----------


## Hay123

Ma imas pravo, ne trebas se sada zamarati s time! 

htjela sam vas pitati kakva su vam iskustva s koristenjem Cinone gela? ma li netko od vas da koristi Crinone gel? Da li smetaju one grudice odnosno ostaci tog gela koji se neminovno zadrzavaju i nemoguce ih je maknuti?

----------


## Inesz

Hay, ne smetaju te naslage crinone gela. Nemoj ih skidati. 

Sretno na prvom uz  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> Ma imas pravo, ne trebas se sada zamarati s time! 
> 
> htjela sam vas pitati kakva su vam iskustva s koristenjem Cinone gela? ma li netko od vas da koristi Crinone gel? Da li smetaju one grudice odnosno ostaci tog gela koji se neminovno zadrzavaju i nemoguce ih je maknuti?


Meni su smetale i ja sam ih skidala tj. micala. Strašno su me živcirale te nakupine u meni a i smetalo bi nas prilikom odnosa. Meni je rekao dr. da slobodno mičem jer nakon 12-15 sati nema više funkciju i da je to ostatak. Nekad se iscjedi van a nekad ostane. Ja sam ga stavljala puna 3.5 mjeseca.

----------


## Hay123

> Meni su smetale i ja sam ih skidala tj. micala. Strašno su me živcirale te nakupine u meni a i smetalo bi nas prilikom odnosa. Meni je rekao dr. da slobodno mičem jer nakon 12-15 sati nema više funkciju i da je to ostatak. Nekad se iscjedi van a nekad ostane. Ja sam ga stavljala puna 3.5 mjeseca.


Da, mene isto smeta to. Ok, odnosi i kupanje u moru su mi zabranjeni za sada. Pustit cu kako je, nece dovijeka trajati....

----------


## KokiMaja

Ljudi sory ako je off topic. ET sam imala 16.05. 14 dana nakon toga beta je bila 10 i s obzirom da sam krvarila rekli su mi da je biokemijska trudnoća. Čekala sam iduci ciklus da odem po zamrznutog i s obzirom da je prošlo 36 dana bez menge napravila test koji je bio pozitivan. Beta danas 1900. Doktorica ne vidi ništa ni u maternici ni van nje. Na desnom jajniku vidi samo malu cistu. Čekam srijedu da vadim betu i ako prokrvarim idem na hitnu. Ima netko neki savjet ili nešto.

----------


## katka22

> Ljudi sory ako je off topic. ET sam imala 16.05. 14 dana nakon toga beta je bila 10 i s obzirom da sam krvarila rekli su mi da je biokemijska trudnoća. Čekala sam iduci ciklus da odem po zamrznutog i s obzirom da je prošlo 36 dana bez menge napravila test koji je bio pozitivan. Beta danas 1900. Doktorica ne vidi ništa ni u maternici ni van nje. Na desnom jajniku vidi samo malu cistu. Čekam srijedu da vadim betu i ako prokrvarim idem na hitnu. Ima netko neki savjet ili nešto.


Draga KokiMajo...prema ovome sto si napisala, ukoliko u maternici nije vidljiv plod, cini mi se da postoji mogucnost vanmatericne trudnoce koja nazalost nije otkrivena na vrijeme. U slucaju uredne trudnoce sa betom preko 1000 trebalo bi se nesto vec vidjeti u maternici. 
Imas li kakve cudne simptome, bolove, krvarenja trenutno? Koji si postupak zadnji imala? 
Moj ti je savjet da svakako u slucaju bilo kakvih bolova ili slicno obavezno otidjes na hitnu.

----------


## KokiMaja

Hvala na odgovoru. Prije 3-4 dana me je bolilo ali nista posebno. S obzirom da sam očekivala menstruaciju nisam se uzrujavala. Nemam krvarenja od prošle "menstruacije" koja je bila prije cca 40 dana. Zadnji transfer je bio taj 16.05. Nikome nije jasno kako bi beta koja je 14 dana nakon transfera bila 10 sada mogla biti toliko velika. A s obzirom da idemo na oplodnje i da nemamo gotovo nikakve šanse za prirodnu trudnoću, mislim da mi se nebi toliko posrećilo da je nova. Sutra definitivno idem u vinogradsku na pregled nakon bete u svakom slučaju. Iskreno me je strah kaj me čeka.

----------


## katka22

> Hvala na odgovoru. Prije 3-4 dana me je bolilo ali nista posebno. S obzirom da sam očekivala menstruaciju nisam se uzrujavala. Nemam krvarenja od prošle "menstruacije" koja je bila prije cca 40 dana. Zadnji transfer je bio taj 16.05. Nikome nije jasno kako bi beta koja je 14 dana nakon transfera bila 10 sada mogla biti toliko velika. A s obzirom da idemo na oplodnje i da nemamo gotovo nikakve šanse za prirodnu trudnoću, mislim da mi se nebi toliko posrećilo da je nova. Sutra definitivno idem u vinogradsku na pregled nakon bete u svakom slučaju. Iskreno me je strah kaj me čeka.


Na ovom forumu sam kroz godine toliko svakakvih situacija procitala da ti ne mogu ni objasniti. 
Ne znam vam dijagnoze ali ako iskljucujes mogucnost prirodne trudnoce cini mi se da je jedina mogucnost vanmatericna. Ustvari, beta od 1900 odgovarala bi beti otprilike 18-20 dana nakon transfera blastice u standardnom postupku. Nemoj me ni pitati kako to racunam, naravno da je to neka gruba procjena i ne mora uopce biti ispravna. 
Vanmatericna trudnoca karakteristicna je upravo po beti koja se nepravilno razvija, neravnomjerno raste ili pada pa opet raste...ali to bi znala da si je pratila od pocetka. U svakom slucaju, ako nemas nikakve simptome nemoj se bojati nicega nego jednostavno nastavi kako ti kazu doktori. Bas me zanima kakva ti je danasnja beta...jako bi voljela da bude neko prirodno cudo  :Smile: 
Ukoliko nije...ja sam imala dvije vanmatericne, jednu prirodno, drugu u toku postupka kad su mi napravili FET a da tu VM nisu vidjeli da je vec prisutna. Rijesava se vecinom laparoskopski, meni su morali odstraniti oba jajovoda jer su bili losi, neprohodni i predstavljali su opasnost. Oporavak je brz...zelim ti srecu sto god da se desi dalje. I svakako javi danasnju betu! Ako se slucajno udupla... joj, pa i cuda su moguca!

----------


## ljube555

Cure,nazalost moja curica otisla medu andele... danas 14+3!!!![emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Cure,nazalost moja curica otisla medu andele... danas 14+3!!!![emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Joj ljube, tako mi je zao...nekako sam mislila da si sad vec u vise “sigurnom drugom tromjesejecju”. Drz se draga...

----------


## Hay123

> Cure,nazalost moja curica otisla medu andele... danas 14+3!!!![emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube drzi se!!!

----------


## Astoria

Ljube draga drzi se..
Strah me i pitat sto se dogodilo, tj zasto  :Sad:

----------


## Astoria

Ljube draga drzi se..
Strah me i pitat sto se dogodilo, tj zasto  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube draga drzi se..
> Strah me i pitat sto se dogodilo, tj zasto


Neznam draga nista... jednostavno prestalo kucati srceko....u petak idem na kiretazu pod opc.anestez.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

:Crying or Very sad: Jao, Ljube moja. Baš mi je žao. Ne mogu vjerovati! Ne znam što bih rekla...

----------


## Kengurica

A Ljube draga baš mi je iskreno i jako žao. Drži se.

----------


## ljube555

Cure molim iskustva kiretaza pod opc.anestezijom???? Strahu sam 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KokiMaja

Evo. Ja sam u bolnici zaprimljena. Sa 1896 je otišla beta na 2029. Znači ništa pozitivno ali neznaju gdije je. Nemogu pronači gdije je plod. Sad tu čekam i neznam što bu bilo. Osjećam se jadno i tužno

----------


## katka22

> Evo. Ja sam u bolnici zaprimljena. Sa 1896 je otišla beta na 2029. Znači ništa pozitivno ali neznaju gdije je. Nemogu pronači gdije je plod. Sad tu čekam i neznam što bu bilo. Osjećam se jadno i tužno


Draga KokiMajo...
Ono što ti ja mogu savjetovati je da se pokušaš smiriti koliko god možeš. To što trenutno ne znaju gdje se plod nalazi nije ništa čudno s obzirom da je VM trudnoća, a to se često na uzv ne vidi. Najvjerojatnije će laparoskopski plod locirati i odstraniti. Kod mene je oba puta plod zapeo u jajovodu, a ustvari mislim da jedino tu i može zapeti. Poslije operacije ih svakako ispitaj kakvo ti je stanje s jajovodima, očito je da su u nekoj razini začepljeni. (barem taj jedan).
Žao mi je. Znam što prolaziš i sama sam to prošla dva puta. 
Ja sam ti sebi to posložila na ovaj način u glavi: ako jajovodi ne valjaju bolje da ih vade vani nego da mi se isti scenarij ponavlja više puta što je jako često. Ionako ako želiš trudnoću moraš na MPO, a ovako i bez straha imaš nezaštićene odnose. (malo crnog humora ne škodi) Ja sam se dugo bojala ponovne VM nakon moje prve. 
Popričaj s liječnikom koji bi te trebao operirati i reci mu da si u postupcima. Da sam ja danas na tvom mjestu, inzistirala bih da mi ukoliko su jajovodi loši (a oni to vide laparoskopski) odmah odstrane oba. Mene prvi put nisu poslušali s izgovorom mlada si i tko zna što se može desiti, što je bila jako loša odluka jer sam skoro glavom platila. 
Sretno i smireno, sve će bit ok.

----------


## KokiMaja

Puno hvala. Sutra još misle vaditi betu i raditi ultrazvuk pa se nadam da misle krenuti to riješavati nekako. Samo mislim da je ovo čekanje da se desi čudo kontraproduktivno. A ako izvade jajovode i dalje jajnici rade normalno?

----------


## ljube555

> Puno hvala. Sutra još misle vaditi betu i raditi ultrazvuk pa se nadam da misle krenuti to riješavati nekako. Samo mislim da je ovo čekanje da se desi čudo kontraproduktivno. A ako izvade jajovode i dalje jajnici rade normalno?


Zao mi je... jajnici rade normalno naravno!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Puno hvala. Sutra još misle vaditi betu i raditi ultrazvuk pa se nadam da misle krenuti to riješavati nekako. Samo mislim da je ovo čekanje da se desi čudo kontraproduktivno. A ako izvade jajovode i dalje jajnici rade normalno?


Ne moze se nazalost desiti nikakvo cudo ako mislis na razvoj uredne trudnoce. Dosadasnje bete to potvrdjuju. Sjecam se, i ja sam se u svom neznanju prvi put tome nadala...
Jajovodi su ustvari kanali koji spajaju jajnik i maternicu, u njima se sretnu js i spermij i dolazi do oplodnje pa oplodjeni embrij putuje u maternicu par dana pa se kad postane blastica krene implantirati. Tako nekako to ide u prirodnom zacecu. Kod tebe je ili negdje putem prirodno zapelo i embrij se ugnijezdio u jajovodu ili je plod nakon transfera zalutao u jajovod sto mi se cini izglednije jer si ipak imala malu pozitivnu betu nakon transfera. Jajovodi se ostete od razlicitih uzroka; upala, bakterija, lose izvedenih prijasnjih operacija koje izazivaju priraslice... ukoliko ostanes bez tog jajovoda a za drugi utvrde da je u redu mogla bi bez problema ostati trudna da nemate drugih dijagnoza. Losi jajovodi mogu cak pustati neku tekucinu u abdomen koju ginekolozi smatraju toksicnom i koja moze otezavati zacece. Bez oba jajovoda sa IVF-om bez problema ostajes trudna jer se oni zaobilaze, odnosno plod se vrati kao sto znas direktno u maternicu....
Meni se desilo valjda najgore sto je moglo. U toku FET-a dr nije vidio VM. Imala sam cudnu situaciju i cudne simptome trudnoce cijelo vrijeme, nitko je nije ocekivao. U toj situaciji svejedno su mi vratili 2 embrija.  7 dana nakon FET-a primila sam jos i booster nakon kojeg sam u uzasnim bolovima zavrsila na hitnoj i na hitnoj operaciji. Beta je bila ogromna, odstranila sam i drugi jajovod sa dvomjesecnim plodom, ostala sam bez zadnjih smrznutih embrija, bez nove trudnoce....zbog ovakvih situacija je bolje da losih jajovoda uopce nema. 
Sve ce biti u redu, ne brini.

----------


## KokiMaja

Ma mislim da doktori negiraju moj nalaz bete jer je bio napravljen privatno. ponašaju se ko da ga nema. Danas je beta malo pala. Oni i dalje ne vide plod ali on tvdri da kao njemu djeluje da će uskoro krenuti krvarenje. Prvo je komentirao da mi mogu napraviti kiritazu sad ili čekati da beta sama padne, iako meni kiritaža nema smisla, jer nema smisla ako plod nije u maternici pa mi se ne prolazi to za MOŽDA padne beta. Pustili su me doma za vikend i da u ponedjeljak dođem opet vaditi betu dali je nastavila padati i ako bilo što osijetim da dođem hitno do njih. To mi i odgovara jer mi nebi sada do tada ništa radili. Nadam se da će ipak onda samo propati, jer bilo kakva operacija produljuje vrijeme oporavka i eventualni nastavak da probam ostati trudna.

----------


## katka22

> Ma mislim da doktori negiraju moj nalaz bete jer je bio napravljen privatno. ponašaju se ko da ga nema. Danas je beta malo pala. Oni i dalje ne vide plod ali on tvdri da kao njemu djeluje da će uskoro krenuti krvarenje. Prvo je komentirao da mi mogu napraviti kiritazu sad ili čekati da beta sama padne, iako meni kiritaža nema smisla, jer nema smisla ako plod nije u maternici pa mi se ne prolazi to za MOŽDA padne beta. Pustili su me doma za vikend i da u ponedjeljak dođem opet vaditi betu dali je nastavila padati i ako bilo što osijetim da dođem hitno do njih. To mi i odgovara jer mi nebi sada do tada ništa radili. Nadam se da će ipak onda samo propati, jer bilo kakva operacija produljuje vrijeme oporavka i eventualni nastavak da probam ostati trudna.


Ok, znaci oni smatraju da se trudnoca desila prirodno i posto je beta u opadanju da odlazi sama, tako ustvari i izgleda. Ali i dalje se u maternici ne vide znakovi trudnoce, sto meni laiku ukazuje na VM. To se nece rijesiti samo od sebe. I ustvari ne sumnjaju na VM trudnocu. 
Reci mi molim te u kojoj si bolnici? 
I zasto ti iskljucujes mogucnost prirodne trudnoce, odnosno koja vam je osnovna dijagnoza  
Ne kuzim kako ne priznaju nalaz bete, pa imas ga na papiru negdje, al dobro. Ne zelim se pravit pametnija od doktora nikako, al meni je stvarno cudno da nisu isli na laparoskopiju. Spominju li oni uopce mogucnost VM? Stvarno molim te na bilo koji znak boli ili slicnog cudnog simptoma otidji odmah u bolnicu.

----------


## katka22

Operacija poput laparoskopije je vjerojatno najmanje invazivna operacija od koje nakon 2-3 dana izlazis iz bolnice i oporavak je vecinom jako brz. Nema velikih rezova, samo male crtice preko kojih instrumentima ulaze u abdomen. Koristi se cak i kao dijagnosticka pretraga. Ja sam imala dvije i nakon tjedan dana bi bila skoro ko nova. Ona ti ne odgadja nastavak pokusavanja zatrudnjivanja.

----------


## KokiMaja

Hm, mislim da se dijagnoza službeno zove Azospermija. Na najgore  dane nema ni jednog spernija, a na dobre dane ima 5-6 pokretnih spernija (ali imenom i prezimenom, ne oni milijuni). Bili smo i ma Tese postupku( operacija gdije otvore sjemenike pa isružu unutra što ima) i nakon puno čupanja i struganja su našli 3 nepokretna. Za bolove su mi rekli da se javim obavezno ali su rekli da možda prokrvarim pa ode samo ali još nije. Po meni je VM praktički jedina opcija jer mi ništa drugo nema smosla i ljuti me da bi me na MOŽDA slali na kiritažu. Oni vjerojatno ne sumljaju na VM jer mene ne boli i ne krvarim. Bolnica je vinogradska

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - kako je kod tebe?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube - kako je kod tebe?


Fizicki dobro a psihicki nikako!!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Hm, mislim da se dijagnoza službeno zove Azospermija. Na najgore  dane nema ni jednog spernija, a na dobre dane ima 5-6 pokretnih spernija (ali imenom i prezimenom, ne oni milijuni). Bili smo i ma Tese postupku( operacija gdije otvore sjemenike pa isružu unutra što ima) i nakon puno čupanja i struganja su našli 3 nepokretna. Za bolove su mi rekli da se javim obavezno ali su rekli da možda prokrvarim pa ode samo ali još nije. Po meni je VM praktički jedina opcija jer mi ništa drugo nema smosla i ljuti me da bi me na MOŽDA slali na kiritažu. Oni vjerojatno ne sumljaju na VM jer mene ne boli i ne krvarim. Bolnica je vinogradska


Azoospermia je najteža muška dijagnoza, mislim da postoje dvije opcije: opstruktivna i neopstruktivna. Ova prva ako se ne varam je još teža opcija... Zaista ne znam detalje o toj problematici, ali imaš cijelu temu tu na forumu.

Nadam se da si do sada razriješila svoju situaciju. Ja bi ovako, a da te nisam ni vidjela rekla da ti imaš VM koju su ti trebali locirati i odstraniti laparoskopski, VM se sama ne može očistiti i tu nikakva kiretaža ne pomaže jer plod nije u maternici. A ako nema krvarenja to još samo dodatno dokazuje da se situacija ne rješava sama od sebe i ja stvarno ne znam što oni čekaju više s tobom. Malo mi to sve zvuči amaterski i nekako ne vjerujem da te do sad nisu riješili. Mislim, posljedice ako imaš VM mogu biti svakakve, od prsnuća jajovoda do raznih komplikacija. A da odeš po drugo mišljenje? Jesi li razmišljala o promjeni bolnice za liječenje?

----------


## katka22

> Fizicki dobro a psihicki nikako!!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, drž se draga...

----------


## KokiMaja

> Azoospermia je najteža muška dijagnoza, mislim da postoje dvije opcije: opstruktivna i neopstruktivna. Ova prva ako se ne varam je još teža opcija... Zaista ne znam detalje o toj problematici, ali imaš cijelu temu tu na forumu.
> 
> Nadam se da si do sada razriješila svoju situaciju. Ja bi ovako, a da te nisam ni vidjela rekla da ti imaš VM koju su ti trebali locirati i odstraniti laparoskopski, VM se sama ne može očistiti i tu nikakva kiretaža ne pomaže jer plod nije u maternici. A ako nema krvarenja to još samo dodatno dokazuje da se situacija ne rješava sama od sebe i ja stvarno ne znam što oni čekaju više s tobom. Malo mi to sve zvuči amaterski i nekako ne vjerujem da te do sad nisu riješili. Mislim, posljedice ako imaš VM mogu biti svakakve, od prsnuća jajovoda do raznih komplikacija. A da odeš po drugo mišljenje? Jesi li razmišljala o promjeni bolnice za liječenje?


Beta je počela padati. Sada je na cca 1500 a navodno vide da bi trebala uskoro prokrvariti. Ipak mi nisu radili kiritažu još i nadaju se da nebudu morali ako prokrvarim. Dok je beta rasla držali su me u bolnici ali kako je počela padati navodno nije opasno više.

----------


## Mala88

Prijavljujem da mi je danas 2 dpt, dali ima jos neka cekalica ovdje?  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Prijavljujem da mi je danas 2 dpt, dali ima jos neka cekalica ovdje?


Mala ja nisam cekalica ali sam te dosla podrzati i pozeljeti ti srecu. Malo je tema zamrla al vjerujem da ima cura u postupcima bez obzira sto je vec vrijeme godisnjih odmora.

Jel to bio fet ili?? Kakvi embriji su ti vraceni?

----------


## Mala88

> Mala ja nisam cekalica ali sam te dosla podrzati i pozeljeti ti srecu. Malo je tema zamrla al vjerujem da ima cura u postupcima bez obzira sto je vec vrijeme godisnjih odmora.
> 
> Jel to bio fet ili?? Kakvi embriji su ti vraceni?


Hvala puno LaraLana! Da bio je fet, i transfer je prosao kako doktor kaze ok, ali rekla je da mi je besika prazna i da zato nisam mogla nista vidjeti. E sad se ja nadam da je makar ona mogla vidjeti sta radi. A embriji su bili petodnevni, i oba su super.

----------


## Hay123

Ja pratim ovu temu i dalje. Malo je utihnulo valjda zbog ljetne pauze! Ja sam obavila prvi utz prosli tjedan. Proslo je dobro, bas sam bila sva u strahu, mrvica ima 4mm i vidilo se da su neke vibracije kako srce treperi. I dalje nemam simptome (osim podrigivanja koje je sve manje) a sad sam 6. tjedan od ovulacije ili 8.tjedan od zadnje menstruacije. Bas zbog toga me hvata strah da nije stalo nesto u razvoju! Bas ruzan osjecaj....

----------


## Hay123

> Prijavljujem da mi je danas 2 dpt, dali ima jos neka cekalica ovdje?


Drzi ti fige da bude velika beta!!! Samo pomalo i strpljivo!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala puno LaraLana! Da bio je fet, i transfer je prosao kako doktor kaze ok, ali rekla je da mi je besika prazna i da zato nisam mogla nista vidjeti. E sad se ja nadam da je makar ona mogla vidjeti sta radi. A embriji su bili petodnevni, i oba su super.


Ne brini se, vidjela je doktorica sto radi.
Neki zahtjevaju na prazan a neki na pun mjehur pa tako da ne brini i samo opusteno.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja pratim ovu temu i dalje. Malo je utihnulo valjda zbog ljetne pauze! Ja sam obavila prvi utz prosli tjedan. Proslo je dobro, bas sam bila sva u strahu, mrvica ima 4mm i vidilo se da su neke vibracije kako srce treperi. I dalje nemam simptome (osim podrigivanja koje je sve manje) a sad sam 6. tjedan od ovulacije ili 8.tjedan od zadnje menstruacije. Bas zbog toga me hvata strah da nije stalo nesto u razvoju! Bas ruzan osjecaj....


Cestitam! 
Najbolje je da racunas od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije.
Po pravilu se tako i racuna. Eventualno moze biti malo odstupanja u velicini ploda ako je npr.punkija bila recimo 11 dc ili 16 dc. Onda ti je to kao dan ovulacije.
U tom slucaju neki doktori od dana punkije oduzmu 14 dana i to racunaju kao prvi dan menstruacije.

Meni je prva punkcija bila na 16 dc a druga skolski na 14 dc. Al smo se nekako uvijek vodili prvim danom zadnje m. 

Koliko si sad tocno od zadnje m.trudna?
Na koji dc ti je bila punkcija?

----------


## Hay123

Imala sam fet ovaj put s tim da su mi ovulacije na 19 ili 20. dan ciklusa tako da smo ubacili blasticu tek na 26.dan ciklusa. Od zadnje menstruacije sam prosla 8 tjedana i dva dana ali mislim da to sve smanjujem za dva tjedna!
Lara u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## LaraLana

> Imala sam fet ovaj put s tim da su mi ovulacije na 19 ili 20. dan ciklusa tako da smo ubacili blasticu tek na 26.dan ciklusa. Od zadnje menstruacije sam prosla 8 tjedana i dva dana ali mislim da to sve smanjujem za dva tjedna!
> Lara u kojoj si ti fazi?


Uh mislim da to ne mozes tako racunati al nisam sigurna.
Nadam se da ce se javiti netko iskusniji.
Dr ti je nesto trebao napisati koliko si trudna kad si bila na uzv...ono ima procjena za plod uzv dob.

Npr.ja sam bila na uzv sa 6+2 tt od zadnjem M a velicina ploda je odgovarala za 6+3tt.

Ja sam frisko rodila svoju drugu mrvicu  :Smile:  
Al posto vidim da je zatisje dosla sam malo bodriti cure.

----------


## Mala88

Hvala cure, sada samo polako dug je put predamnom! Hay nemoj da te brine sto nemas simptoma, to ne mora da znaci nista, jer citala sam ovdje dosta cura da nemaju simptoma i sve ok, to je sve individualno!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Imala sam fet ovaj put s tim da su mi ovulacije na 19 ili 20. dan ciklusa tako da smo ubacili blasticu tek na 26.dan ciklusa. Od zadnje menstruacije sam prosla 8 tjedana i dva dana ali mislim da to sve smanjujem za dva tjedna!
> Lara u kojoj si ti fazi?


Ja imam Pcos i ovulacije, ako ih imam, nisu prije 21 DC. Dr mi obavezno korigira termin sukladno tome, odnosno ravna se po jednom od tih ranih uzv (ovo što LaraLana kaže) ako ne znamo kad je točno bila O. 
Tada su odstupanja u veličini ploda minimalna i sa velikom preciznošću se može odrediti starost ploda.
Hay, sretno dalje  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure, sada samo polako dug je put predamnom! Hay nemoj da te brine sto nemas simptoma, to ne mora da znaci nista, jer citala sam ovdje dosta cura da nemaju simptoma i sve ok, to je sve individualno!


Mala kako si? Jel planiras test raditi ili cekas dan bete?

----------


## Mala88

> Mala kako si? Jel planiras test raditi ili cekas dan bete?


Pa imam bolove u tim misicima oko materice danas, drugo sve ok. A radicu test, ja ih uvjek pocnem raditi rano, meni je to kao priprema pred betu  :Smile:  Bilo bi mi teze da tek tako dobijem rezultate, ovako se uz test malo pripremim  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa imam bolove u tim misicima oko materice danas, drugo sve ok. A radicu test, ja ih uvjek pocnem raditi rano, meni je to kao priprema pred betu  Bilo bi mi teze da tek tako dobijem rezultate, ovako se uz test malo pripremim


Znaci danas ti je 7 dnt.
Sutra bez problema mozes bilo koji testic  :Wink:  
I ja sam nestrpljiva bila i uvijek prije vec je receno radila testice  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Znaci danas ti je 7 dnt.
> Sutra bez problema mozes bilo koji testic  
> I ja sam nestrpljiva bila i uvijek prije vec je receno radila testice


Da, testic kaze pozitivno, tako da za sada izgleda dobro, vidjecemo kako beta izgleda   :Smile:   Jel neko zna, dali utrici moraju da se stavljaju svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Ja sam se uspavala i slucajno izgasila alarm, pa sam ih stavila 3 sata posle.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, testic kaze pozitivno, tako da za sada izgleda dobro, vidjecemo kako beta izgleda    Jel neko zna, dali utrici moraju da se stavljaju svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Ja sam se uspavala i slucajno izgasila alarm, pa sam ih stavila 3 sata posle.


Oooo pa to su divne vijesti, cestitam

----------


## LaraLana

Za urice ne brini. Za jednom se nista nece dogoditi.
Gledaj da ti je priblizno vrijeme stavljanja. Sat gore dole ne igra ulogu.
Bravo ❤

----------


## Sarah777

LaraLana... čestitam na pozitivnom testu  :Smile:  
Mogu zakljuciti po tvom potpisu da ti je trudnoca uspjela iz prve?  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Dajte me prosvijetlite pliz..
sta su to utrice?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana... čestitam na pozitivnom testu  
> Mogu zakljuciti po tvom potpisu da ti je trudnoca uspjela iz prve?


Sarah nemam ja pozitivan test vec *mala88*.
Ja sam nedavno rodila.
Tako je....1.ivf i trudnoca, onda je bio fet neuspjesan pa 2.ivf i opet trudnoca.
Kod mene su 2-dnevni embriji.

Sretno danas!

----------


## LaraLana

Utrogestan ili Utrici kako ih mi nazivamo ovdje je progesteron i stavlja se vaginalno nakon punkcije.

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah nemam ja pozitivan test vec *mala88*.
> Ja sam nedavno rodila.
> Tako je....1.ivf i trudnoca, onda je bio fet neuspjesan pa 2.ivf i opet trudnoca.
> Kod mene su 2-dnevni embriji.
> 
> Sretno danas!


Ma joj, sori sori! Onda tebi cestitke na rodjenju bebice a Mala88 tebi cestitke na pozitivnom testicu  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Utrogestan ili Utrici kako ih mi nazivamo ovdje je progesteron i stavlja se vaginalno nakon punkcije.


Sve mi je sad jasno. Tnx. Bilo me strah da niste vi dobile nesto sta ja nisam  :Smile:  
Crinone gel koristim od petka..tada je bilo 2 dana prije planiranog transfera. Evo danas je bio transfer, sve proslo super, mislila sam da ce to bit strasnije  :Smile: 
Vracena mi je 1 blastica i 1 morula. 
Sad...drzimo fige da barem 1 se uhvati. 
Uputnica za Betu mi je za 10.08.ali mislim da cu i prije toga napraviti koji testic jer ko ce izdrzati do 10.08.

----------


## Mala88

Srecno Sarah!  :Smile:  Mi smo se zakazali cetvrtak za betu, pa da vidimo kako stvari stoje.

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala Mala88; sretno i vama, drzim fige da bide lijepa velika beta.
Na koji dnt si napravila kucni test prvi put?

----------


## Mala88

> Hvala Mala88; sretno i vama, drzim fige da bide lijepa velika beta.
> Na koji dnt si napravila kucni test prvi put?


7 dan s time da se dan transfera ne racuna, tek slijedeci dan se racuna kao dan 1

----------


## LaraLana

Da dan transfera je nulti dana. Sutra ti je 1dnt.
Napravi slobodno test 7 ili 8 dan.
Imaju po ljekarnama jako dobri, osjetljivost 10 miu i znaci pouzdani. Geratherm ili Gravignost ultra.

Sarah jel imate smrzlica?

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjj to je Rijeka dok je tako kasno beta.
Zbilja pretjeruju s tim. Ajde da traze 14 dana al 19 brate mili :/

----------


## Mala88

I jos samo da kazem da uradis test sa jutarnjim urinom, jer je najpouzdaniji!

----------


## Hay123

LaraLana cestitam na bebici!!! Sad vjerujem da uzivate!!! 
Mala88 cestitke na pozitivnom testu, bit ce to super!!! 
Sarah sretno, i neka ti brzo vrijeme prodje!!!

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala curke na podrsci i savjetima.
Bit ce ovo dugih 8 dana sad mi se cini.
A ima li neki razlog da Rijeka daje uputnicu za betu tako duze nego drugi ili?

LaraLana, imali smo znaci 10 izvadjenih, 7 ih se oplodilo, od toga su mi danas vratili 1 blasticu i 1 morulu. Znaci 5 ih je jos u stadiju morule, malo su sporiji i duze im treba da se razviju pa su mi rekli da ce ih ostaviti jos 2 dana da vide da li ce se razviti u blastice i da ce ih onda zalediti. Tako da za sada se razvijaju jos tamo pa cemo u utorak vidjeti sta ce biti.

----------


## Sarah777

E da, htjel sam vas pitati jos...
Sta mislite o uzimanju folne vec sada ili da cekam jos sa tim?

----------


## Vaki

Uzimaj folnu, već si trebala i ranije.  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

Folnu uzimaj obavezno i prije transfera je preporuka pocet s time.
Rijeka ima duzi period cekanja do bete, prosla sam to cekanje tri puta i ne ponavljaju betu jer ako nakon 20 dana je beta dovoljno visoka to je to, trudnoca je u pitanju i zene ne moraju vise puta na vadjenje krvi. Mana je u tom cekanju ali sam ja svako par dana napravila test i pratila kako tamni crta.

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala cure. Sutra idem po folnu odmah i krecem ju pit. Neka preporuka mozda ili je svejedno?

A dobro...izdrzat cu do 10.8 .... napravit cu cca 20 piš-testova do tad pa ce bit ok :D

----------


## Hay123

> Hvala cure. Sutra idem po folnu odmah i krecem ju pit. Neka preporuka mozda ili je svejedno?
> 
> A dobro...izdrzat cu do 10.8 .... napravit cu cca 20 piš-testova do tad pa ce bit ok :D


Folacin 5mg ti je besplatan samo pitaj ginekologa da ti ga na recept da. A od Solgara imas isto samo placas, uglavnom sve ti je to slicno ja mislim.

----------


## Sarah777

A moja ginicka je na g.o. pa nista od recepata... 
Uzela sam od Natural Wealth folnu kiselinu. Valjda je dobro...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

[QUOTE=Sarah777;3055434]A moja ginicka je na g.o. pa nista od recepata... 
Uzela sam od Natural Wealth folnu kiselinu. Valjda je dobro...[/QUOTE
Sarah777 jesi ti mozda ona cura sta je imala transfer u nedjelju i lezala kraj mene,ja imala punkciju

----------


## milasova8

Kako rijesavate utrogestane i more? 
Ja idem za 5 dana na more ne znam jel kupanje utjece na djelovanje utrogestana? Mogu li ga u tom periodu uzimati oralno?

----------


## LaraLana

> Kako rijesavate utrogestane i more? 
> Ja idem za 5 dana na more ne znam jel kupanje utjece na djelovanje utrogestana? Mogu li ga u tom periodu uzimati oralno?


Mozes samo sto je vaginalno bolje. Mozda da bar uvecer stavljas vaginalno. Znam opet ce ti malo to curkati.
Mislim da ne utjece kupanje na utrice. To se u rok sat vremena razgradi.

Meni je moj dr.dozvolio more ali bez suncanja!

----------


## katka22

> Kako rijesavate utrogestane i more? 
> Ja idem za 5 dana na more ne znam jel kupanje utjece na djelovanje utrogestana? Mogu li ga u tom periodu uzimati oralno?


E ovo i mene zanima...u iscekivanju sam FETa pa razmisljam kako ce izgledati ostatak ljeta na moru nakon transfera. Kupanje je dozvoljeno? More je jako hladno trenutno, i ovako netrudna bojim se upala pa se redovno presvlacim...
Milasova draga, kako si? Koliko brojis nakon ET?

----------


## milasova8

Hvala na savjetima..
Mislila sam navecer i ujutro oko 6 vaginalno a ovu turu prek dana popiti..
Danas je 2dnt dvije blastice..radim pa je ok,ne mislim previse..
U nedjelju putujemo..necu raditi test da ne putujem na godisnji zbedirana..

----------


## milasova8

LaraLana,zasto suncanje nije dozvoljeno?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala na savjetima..
> Mislila sam navecer i ujutro oko 6 vaginalno a ovu turu prek dana popiti..
> Danas je 2dnt dvije blastice..radim pa je ok,ne mislim previse..
> U nedjelju putujemo..necu raditi test da ne putujem na godisnji zbedirana..


Milasova sretno  :Smile:  saljemo vibrice za plusić ❤️

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana,zasto suncanje nije dozvoljeno?


Pa isto kao sto nije preporucljivo kupanje i tusiranje u jako toploj vodi (nadam se da su te na to upozorili) tako i suncanje nije dobro....pregrijava se tijelo i moze odbaciti plod. Znam da su cure pisala koje pokupe npr.virozu tijekom postupka i transfera da prate temperaturu da tijelo ne odbaci embrij kuzis.

Sretno a test napravi onako kako ti osjecas i zelis  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Katka kupanje je dozvoljno....i naravno uz presvlacenje kao sto i sama vec mislis.

----------


## Sarah777

[QUOTE=Zvjezdica*;3055485]


> A moja ginicka je na g.o. pa nista od recepata... 
> Uzela sam od Natural Wealth folnu kiselinu. Valjda je dobro...[/QUOTE
> Sarah777 jesi ti mozda ona cura sta je imala transfer u nedjelju i lezala kraj mene,ja imala punkciju


Daaaaa  :Bye:  :Klap: 

Kako je tebi? Sta su tu rekli?

----------


## Sarah777

Vezano za kupanje u moru - meni su rekli da se ne preporuca. Pa sad ako dr tako preporucaju onda vjerujem da imaju neki razlog za to pa cu se toga i drzat. Bitnije mi je da se uhvati barem jedna od ove 2 mrvice sta su mi vratili i da bude sve ok nego da odem na kupanje. Bit ce jos ljeta...

Danas mi je 3dnt, imala sam neki trenutak danas kad sam se morala skvrcit koliko me presjeklo tamo dole nesto. Ja se nadam da je to bio neki pozitivan znak... 
I cicke me bole bas jako i imam filing da bujaju. 
...ili mi je to u glavi  :Laughing:

----------


## Sarah777

> Hvala na savjetima..
> Mislila sam navecer i ujutro oko 6 vaginalno a ovu turu prek dana popiti..
> Danas je 2dnt dvije blastice..radim pa je ok,ne mislim previse..
> U nedjelju putujemo..necu raditi test da ne putujem na godisnji zbedirana..


a kad ces raditi test? Na koji dnt?Javi rezultate testica! Drzim fige za veliki +

----------


## Zvjezdica*

[QUOTE=Sarah777;3055666]


> Daaaaa 
> 
> Kako je tebi? Sta su tu rekli?


Joj,vidis kako sam te skuzila

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Nije mi poslalo do kraja.dobro sam,u petak idem na kontrolu i da vidim stanje stanica

----------


## Sarah777

> Nije mi poslalo do kraja.dobro sam,u petak idem na kontrolu i da vidim stanje stanica


Super.. ce ti raditi transfer odmah ili?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Super.. ce ti raditi transfer odmah ili?


Ne,ide sve na zamrzavanje da nebi doslo do hiperstumulacije

----------


## Mala88

Moja beta 12 dpt je 2322. Dali vam to izgleda dobro cure?  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta 12 dpt je 2322. Dali vam to izgleda dobro cure?


Opaaa pa to je beturina  :Wink:  
To su dvije blastice vracene??
Cestitam mala jos jednom.
Vec sto nego da je prekokrasnaaaa ❤❤

----------


## Mala88

> Opaaa pa to je beturina  
> To su dvije blastice vracene??
> Cestitam mala jos jednom.
> Vec sto nego da je prekokrasnaaaa ❤❤


Hvala puno LaraLana! <3 Da vracene su dvije blastice, ja sam se sokirala kad sam vidjela betu  :Smile:  ponovit cu opet da vidim da se dupla.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala puno LaraLana! <3 Da vracene su dvije blastice, ja sam se sokirala kad sam vidjela betu  ponovit cu opet da vidim da se dupla.


Sutra opet ponavljas ili?
Visoka je beta za 12 dan pa moze biti da su dvojceki  :Smile:  
Opet bete se toliko razlikuju od zene do zene da je to cudo pa tako da pusti da te iznenadi prvi uzv.

Ima posebna tema o visini bete na koji dan pa ju uvijek rado pogledam....zakljucila sam da je pravilo da pravila nema.

Cura koja je bila kad i ja na transferu al njoj su vatili trodnevne embrije. Na 16 dan joj je beta bila preko 5000 i jedna beba. Eto.....

----------


## Mala88

> Sutra opet ponavljas ili?
> Visoka je beta za 12 dan pa moze biti da su dvojceki  
> Opet bete se toliko razlikuju od zene do zene da je to cudo pa tako da pusti da te iznenadi prvi uzv.
> 
> Ima posebna tema o visini bete na koji dan pa ju uvijek rado pogledam....zakljucila sam da je pravilo da pravila nema.
> 
> Cura koja je bila kad i ja na transferu al njoj su vatili trodnevne embrije. Na 16 dan joj je beta bila preko 5000 i jedna beba. Eto.....


Da sjutra, stim da rezultati nece biti prije ponedjeljka jer se ceka dan za rezultate a vikend ide. Pa tako sam i ja mislila da mogu biti blizanci, vidjecemo  :Smile:  to bi bas bilo iznenadjenje :D

----------


## Sarah777

> Moja beta 12 dpt je 2322. Dali vam to izgleda dobro cure?


Woohoooo!! Cestitam! To je to!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Moja beta 12 dpt je 2322. Dali vam to izgleda dobro cure?


Cestitam!!! Prekrasna beta! 
Sretno do kraja !

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Moja beta 12 dpt je 2322. Dali vam to izgleda dobro cure?


Ooo super,cestitam!!

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno cure!  :Kiss:  Kako vama ide  iscekivanje? Hoce li testic skoro?

----------


## Sarah777

Meni je danas 5.dnt.
Mozda u nedjelju pisnem... ne znam ni sama jos. Ce to biti prerano jos ili?

----------


## milasova8

Meni danas 4dnt 2blastice i prije sat vremena kad sam stavljala utrice krv..
Sad ne znam jel to menga krece ili..
Sta je moguce da bas ovako rano krene menga? 
Osjecam bol u ledima samo, menatruacijsku bol bas i ne..
Nemam pojma..

Sarah,ako je blastica mislim da nije rano..
Sretno!

----------


## Mala88

> Meni je danas 5.dnt.
> Mozda u nedjelju pisnem... ne znam ni sama jos. Ce to biti prerano jos ili?


To bi ti bio 7 dan, meni licno je tada pokazalo  drugu crtu, sad ne znam kakva su druga iskustva.

----------


## Mala88

> Meni danas 4dnt 2blastice i prije sat vremena kad sam stavljala utrice krv..
> Sad ne znam jel to menga krece ili..
> Sta je moguce da bas ovako rano krene menga? 
> Osjecam bol u ledima samo, menatruacijsku bol bas i ne..
> Nemam pojma..
> 
> Sarah,ako je blastica mislim da nije rano..
> Sretno!


Ne mora da znaci da je menga, mozda od stavljanja utrica si malo nesto unutra dotakla pa od toga moze. Ja sam tako sebe proslo transfer malo povrijedila stavljanjem utrica, nije me boljelo ali sam vidjela malo krvi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni danas 4dnt 2blastice i prije sat vremena kad sam stavljala utrice krv..
> Sad ne znam jel to menga krece ili..
> Sta je moguce da bas ovako rano krene menga? 
> Osjecam bol u ledima samo, menatruacijsku bol bas i ne..
> Nemam pojma..
> 
> Sarah,ako je blastica mislim da nije rano..
> Sretno!


Milasova to ti ne mora nista znaciti. Svakakvih situacija je ovdje na forumu bilo. To ti svakako ne bi trebala biti m i jos si pod utricima. Mozda je zaostala krv a moze biti i od implantacije. 
Koliko krvi je bilo i jel bas crveno?

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je danas 5.dnt.
> Mozda u nedjelju pisnem... ne znam ni sama jos. Ce to biti prerano jos ili?


Nije ti rano za test u nedjelju. Kakav imas u pripremi testic?

----------


## LaraLana

Milasova i ova bol u ledjima...pa to je dobar znak  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

U neuspjesnim postupcima sam dobila mengu 7-8dnt blastice pod utricima i to sam bas znala da je menga..
U dobitnom je bilo krvi 11dnt 2 blastice..
A sad evo 4dnt..
Mislim da nije ozljeda jer ima malo vise krvi..
Onako svijetlo svijetlo crveno..
Mislim da mi ne gine test u nedjelju prije puta..

----------


## milasova8

I bio je FET..ne znam jel to ima kakve veze..

----------


## Sarah777

> Nije ti rano za test u nedjelju. Kakav imas u pripremi testic?


ClearBlue  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Meni danas 4dnt 2blastice i prije sat vremena kad sam stavljala utrice krv..
> Sad ne znam jel to menga krece ili..
> Sta je moguce da bas ovako rano krene menga? 
> Osjecam bol u ledima samo, menatruacijsku bol bas i ne..
> Nemam pojma..
> 
> Sarah,ako je blastica mislim da nije rano..
> Sretno!


Hvala  :Smile: 

Ma sumnjam da su stvari vec tako rano..
Mislim da imas jedan pozitivan dokaz vise  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> ClearBlue


Ja ti nebih preporucila clear blue, jer nije hcg osjetljiv, moze to pokazati lazno negativan. Po meni clear blue je najgori za to. Da sam na tvom mjestu uzela bih neki da je hcg osjetljiviji, mozda neki sa crvenim trakicama oni su obicno vece osjetljivosti cula sam.

----------


## Sarah777

> Ja ti nebih preporucila clear blue, jer nije hcg osjetljiv, moze to pokazati lazno negativan. Po meni clear blue je najgori za to. Da sam na tvom mjestu uzela bih neki da je hcg osjetljiviji, mozda neki sa crvenim trakicama oni su obicno vece osjetljivosti cula sam.


A koji bi to bio? Znas li kako se zove neki od tih mozda? 
Clear blue pise da se moze ocitati trudnoca i do 5 dana prije stvari.
Hmmm....

----------


## LaraLana

> Da dan transfera je nulti dana. Sutra ti je 1dnt.
> Napravi slobodno test 7 ili 8 dan.
> Imaju po ljekarnama jako dobri, osjetljivost 10 miu i znaci pouzdani. Geratherm ili Gravignost ultra.
> 
> Sarah jel imate smrzlica?


Sarah ovdje sam ti odmah napisala koji testovi su pouzdani!!

----------


## LaraLana

Clear blue samo digitalni je pouzdan.
Koji si ti uzela?

----------


## LaraLana

> I bio je FET..ne znam jel to ima kakve veze..


Ne znam dal ima veze ako je fet.
Al nekako mi sve mirise na dobro jer 4 dnt je zapravo 9 dno i vrlo lako moguce da je implantacija zavrsila.
Ja bi napravila sutra test a ti opet sama odluci.
Sretno!!!

----------


## LaraLana

Imaju po ljekarnama i Cyclo test. Zeleni i ljubicasti. Jedan je 10 miu osjetljivost a drugi 25 miu.
Osobno nisam probala al je bilo cura koje su upravo taj radile i pokazao se pouzdan.

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah ovdje sam ti odmah napisala koji testovi su pouzdani!!


Ajme nisam registrirala. Sori... 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Ajme nisam registrirala. Sori... 
> Hvala


Imas i u mulleru dobar test,isto osjetljiv.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala cure!
Danas nema ni traga krvi,i nema boli u donjem djelu leda..
Necu sutra test jer putujemo pa se ne zelim stresirat..
Budem na moru napravila u utorak test to ce biti 8dnt..
Nadam se da cu izdrzati do tad i da M.nece doci..
Sretno cure!! 
Sarah drzim fige za plus!

----------


## Sarah777

Dobro jutro! 
Imamo plus!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobro jutro! 
> Imamo plus!!!!!


Ma bravo....cestitam ❤

----------


## milasova8

> Dobro jutro! 
> Imamo plus!!!!!


Cestitammm!!!!

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav!!!

Cestitam svim curama na poz.testicu[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Mi cekamo prvu M i u akciju krecimo!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

> Dobro jutro! 
> Imamo plus!!!!!


Bravo Sarah!  :Kiss:  Cestitam!

----------


## Mala88

> Pozdrav!!!
> 
> Cestitam svim curama na poz.testicu[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Mi cekamo prvu M i u akciju krecimo!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube pozdrav i za tebe, i srecno!  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Dobro jutro! 
> Imamo plus!!!!!


Bravo,cestitam.Bas mi je drago

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube pozdrav i za tebe, i srecno!


Hvala draga!!![emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Bravo cure na plusicima!!! Koje dobre vijesti!!! Samo naprijed hrabro koracamo dalje!!!

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala cure!! Jako jako jako smo sretni!  :Smile:  samo da sve dobro prodje sada na dalje... samo pozitivno... 

Zelim i vama svima sto prije debeli plus!  :Kiss:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Hvala cure!! Jako jako jako smo sretni!  samo da sve dobro prodje sada na dalje... samo pozitivno... 
> 
> Zelim i vama svima sto prije debeli plus!


Kad ces ic vadit betu?

----------


## katka22

> Hvala cure!
> Danas nema ni traga krvi,i nema boli u donjem djelu leda..
> Necu sutra test jer putujemo pa se ne zelim stresirat..
> Budem na moru napravila u utorak test to ce biti 8dnt..
> Nadam se da cu izdrzati do tad i da M.nece doci..
> Sretno cure!! 
> Sarah drzim fige za plus!


Joj, joj ta isprekidana krvarenja...ja se iskreno nadam da je to bilo implantacijsko jer mi se čini da je to taman vrijeme za to, da je bilo što negativno, ne bi prestalo. Sretno draga!




> Dobro jutro! 
> Imamo plus!!!!!


Čestitke!!!

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav!!!
> 
> Cestitam svim curama na poz.testicu[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Mi cekamo prvu M i u akciju krecimo!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube, koliko je vremena prošlo od tvog spontanog? Već planirate krenuti u postupke ili? Teško mi je po tvom potpisu zaključiti, pa te ovako pitam...
Sretno draga...

----------


## milasova8

Danas 7dnt..
Krvaruckanje bilo samo 4dnt i od tad nema nista,sve cisto..
Povremeno se nesto dolje kuha kao pred mengu,ali je nema..
Danas cu kupiti test i sutra ga napraviti..
Ovog puta vjerujem da ce biti plus..

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, koliko je vremena prošlo od tvog spontanog? Već planirate krenuti u postupke ili? Teško mi je po tvom potpisu zaključiti, pa te ovako pitam...
> Sretno draga...


6.7 bila kiretaza....tjedan dana nakon endomert.bio 12mm nakon toga jos tjedan dana kasnije bio 5mm od toga prosla 10dana i danas endom.12.2mm i dr.me preplasio da njemu to cini se predebeo... cekam menstruaciju i onda krecimo. Prirodna to bila trudnoca. U bolnice su mi rekli nakon prve M mozemo planirati trudnocu da prije bude doslo do zaceca dok jos maternica nisko...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ali mislim ako kiretaza 1dc tako su mi rekli neka racunam znaci danas je 25sc i endom.12.2mm i mislim da odgovara za taj dan ciklusa...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Cure druga beta 5124. Prva je bila 2322 tako da se uduplala a i malo vise od toga. Dali to izgleda ok po vama?

----------


## ljube555

> Cure druga beta 5124. Prva je bila 2322 tako da se uduplala a i malo vise od toga. Dali to izgleda ok po vama?


Super to draga!!!! Cestitam....

Sve mi to mirisi na duplici[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

> Cure druga beta 5124. Prva je bila 2322 tako da se uduplala a i malo vise od toga. Dali to izgleda ok po vama?


Lijepoooo!!! A na koje dnt si vadila betu?

----------


## Sarah777

> Kad ces ic vadit betu?


Ej draga... uputnica za betu mi je 10.08.a to ce mi bit 19dnt

----------


## Sarah777

> Danas 7dnt..
> Krvaruckanje bilo samo 4dnt i od tad nema nista,sve cisto..
> Povremeno se nesto dolje kuha kao pred mengu,ali je nema..
> Danas cu kupiti test i sutra ga napraviti..
> Ovog puta vjerujem da ce biti plus..


Ajdeee ajdeee cekamo rezultate drzimo fige! Bit ce to super!!  :Smile:  
Javi nam!!

----------


## Mala88

> Super to draga!!!! Cestitam....
> 
> Sve mi to mirisi na duplici[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Joj  duplici, ma to bi bilo super  a vidjecemo  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Lijepoooo!!! A na koje dnt si vadila betu?


Prva je bila 12 dan a druga 14 dan  :Smile:

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Prva je bila 12 dan a druga 14 dan


Cestitam,to bi stvarno mogli bit duplici,ogromna beta za te dane.super

----------


## Sarah777

A kako ide ta beta... di se to vadi u Ri? Na poliklinici u prizemlju, preko puta rodilista? Ili?
I jel ima neka fora ko za hormone vadit da moram bit budna 3 sata prije vadjenja? 
A rezultati... odmah isti dan ili dolazim naknadno po njih drugi dan?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure druga beta 5124. Prva je bila 2322 tako da se uduplala a i malo vise od toga. Dali to izgleda ok po vama?


Mala super ti je beta. Sve vise upucuje na blizance ❤❤
Kad imas prvi uzv?

----------


## LaraLana

> A kako ide ta beta... di se to vadi u Ri? Na poliklinici u prizemlju, preko puta rodilista? Ili?
> I jel ima neka fora ko za hormone vadit da moram bit budna 3 sata prije vadjenja? 
> A rezultati... odmah isti dan ili dolazim naknadno po njih drugi dan?


Najbolje da pitas na temi Rijeka.
Ne moras biti budna 3 sata. Nalaz je isti dan predpostavljam!

----------


## eryngium

> A kako ide ta beta... di se to vadi u Ri? Na poliklinici u prizemlju, preko puta rodilista? Ili?
> I jel ima neka fora ko za hormone vadit da moram bit budna 3 sata prije vadjenja? 
> A rezultati... odmah isti dan ili dolazim naknadno po njih drugi dan?


Na poliklinici u prizemlju. 
Nema fore buđenja ranije, možeš i samo karamele iz očiju obrisati i doći, ako ti tako paše. Rade od 7.15 do 10h. Uzmeš broj i čekaš. I pripremi se na čekanje jer su užasno spori. Koliko sam iskusila na svojoj koži, samo onkološki pacijenti imaju prednost.
Za nalaz će ti oni reći jer zavisi tko je izdao uputnicu (jel interna, dr.opce, gin i sl). Meni su slali kod dr.a i bio je tamo za dva dana.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Cure kod mene horor. Sinoc prokrvarim jako, ma kao poplava, more eto da oprostite na opisu! Zavrsim u bolnici, uradili su neke testove i ultrazvuk i vidjela se 1 gestaciska. Poslali su me kuci na strogo mirovanje, krevet i da ne mrdam do daljnjeg. I dalje danas krvarim. Sve ovo mi ne izgleda dobro, cisto sumnjam da ce se ista izvuci iz ovoga. Sta je i kako prouzrokovalo krvarenje pojma nemam, dali je bilo drugi bliznjak pa je on otisao ili kako.. u aprilu sam imala isti slucaj otprilike u ovoj nedjelji, samo tada nije bilo gestaciske uopste, odmah je posla sa krvarenjem.

----------


## katka22

> Cure kod mene horor. Sinoc prokrvarim jako, ma kao poplava, more eto da oprostite na opisu! Zavrsim u bolnici, uradili su neke testove i ultrazvuk i vidjela se 1 gestaciska. Poslali su me kuci na strogo mirovanje, krevet i da ne mrdam do daljnjeg. I dalje danas krvarim. Sve ovo mi ne izgleda dobro, cisto sumnjam da ce se ista izvuci iz ovoga. Sta je i kako prouzrokovalo krvarenje pojma nemam, dali je bilo drugi bliznjak pa je on otisao ili kako.. u aprilu sam imala isti slucaj otprilike u ovoj nedjelji, samo tada nije bilo gestaciske uopste, odmah je posla sa krvarenjem.


Joj, žao mi je da to moraš prolaziti. Znaš i sama da je najbolje sad pokušati se smiriti i nastaviti s mirovanjem i utrogestanom, uvijek postoji nada da će sa mrvicom koja se izborila sve biti ok... držim fige...

----------


## milasova8

> Cure kod mene horor. Sinoc prokrvarim jako, ma kao poplava, more eto da oprostite na opisu! Zavrsim u bolnici, uradili su neke testove i ultrazvuk i vidjela se 1 gestaciska. Poslali su me kuci na strogo mirovanje, krevet i da ne mrdam do daljnjeg. I dalje danas krvarim. Sve ovo mi ne izgleda dobro, cisto sumnjam da ce se ista izvuci iz ovoga. Sta je i kako prouzrokovalo krvarenje pojma nemam, dali je bilo drugi bliznjak pa je on otisao ili kako.. u aprilu sam imala isti slucaj otprilike u ovoj nedjelji, samo tada nije bilo gestaciske uopste, odmah je posla sa krvarenjem.


Ajme strasno! Vjerujem da ce biti sve ok,ovoga puta mora. 
Samo strogo miruj i vjeruj u mrvicu..
Sretno draga!

----------


## Mala88

> Joj, žao mi je da to moraš prolaziti. Znaš i sama da je najbolje sad pokušati se smiriti i nastaviti s mirovanjem i utrogestanom, uvijek postoji nada da će sa mrvicom koja se izborila sve biti ok... držim fige...


Hvala Katka, uvjek znas sta reci da se osjecamo bolje  :Smile:  kako ide kod tebe, kad ce fet?

----------


## Mala88

> Ajme strasno! Vjerujem da ce biti sve ok,ovoga puta mora. 
> Samo strogo miruj i vjeruj u mrvicu..
> Sretno draga!


Hvala draga Milasova! Kako je  kod tebe, jesi radila test?

----------


## milasova8

Nisam jos..
Danas sam ga kupila,baby check mini, sutra ujutro na 9dnt cu ga napraviti. 
Jako me strah testa ali ovdje nema ni laba da izvadim krv pa nema druge nego test..

----------


## LaraLana

> Nisam jos..
> Danas sam ga kupila,baby check mini, sutra ujutro na 9dnt cu ga napraviti. 
> Jako me strah testa ali ovdje nema ni laba da izvadim krv pa nema druge nego test..


Ajde ajde bit ce to plus i te kako.
Rekla sam ti odmah za bolove u krizima i to krvarenje na 4 dnt odnosno 9 dno sto je od implantacije....ja vjerujem da je tad zavrsila implantacija.
Cekam te ujutro  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure kod mene horor. Sinoc prokrvarim jako, ma kao poplava, more eto da oprostite na opisu! Zavrsim u bolnici, uradili su neke testove i ultrazvuk i vidjela se 1 gestaciska. Poslali su me kuci na strogo mirovanje, krevet i da ne mrdam do daljnjeg. I dalje danas krvarim. Sve ovo mi ne izgleda dobro, cisto sumnjam da ce se ista izvuci iz ovoga. Sta je i kako prouzrokovalo krvarenje pojma nemam, dali je bilo drugi bliznjak pa je on otisao ili kako.. u aprilu sam imala isti slucaj otprilike u ovoj nedjelji, samo tada nije bilo gestaciske uopste, odmah je posla sa krvarenjem.


Draga zao mi je sto to prolazis ali ja vjerujem a vjeruj i ti da ce ta mala mrvica biti jaka na mamu i izboriti se da ostane.
Slusaj upute dokora a i ovdje nas uvijek sve mozes pitati ❤

----------


## Sarah777

Ej cure... znaci danas mi je 9dnt i evo upravo sam imala situaciju... osjetim kako mi nesto krenulo curit, pogledam a ono krvavo. Ne bas pravo krvavo krvavo...neka kombinacija vodenasta jako sa roskastim -crvenkastim ajmo rec. 
Pretrnula sam!! Jos se tresem...ne znam jel to normalno ili nije...  obrisala sam se i papir onda bio cisti. legla sam sad i stavila sam si Crinone...kad sam izvadila aplikator bio je čist. Ne razumijem nista vise sta se desava. Jel to normalno ili nije... 
Strah me uopce se vise dignut da ne pocne kakva krv opet..  a imam bolove u donjem djelu kicme i pritisak mi je konstantan napred oko jajnika ajmo rec tako...

----------


## edina

> Ej cure... znaci danas mi je 9dnt i evo upravo sam imala situaciju... osjetim kako mi nesto krenulo curit, pogledam a ono krvavo. Ne bas pravo krvavo krvavo...neka kombinacija vodenasta jako sa roskastim -crvenkastim ajmo rec. 
> Pretrnula sam!! Jos se tresem...ne znam jel to normalno ili nije...  obrisala sam se i papir onda bio cisti. legla sam sad i stavila sam si Crinone...kad sam izvadila aplikator bio je čist. Ne razumijem nista vise sta se desava. Jel to normalno ili 
> 
> To moze
> Strah me uopce se vise dignut da ne pocne kakva krv opet..  a imam bolove u donjem djelu kicme i pritisak mi je konstantan napred oko jajnika ajmo rec tako...


 To se moze desiti od crinone. Meni se desavalo par puta.

----------


## Sarah777

> To se moze desiti od crinone. Meni se desavalo par puta.


Usplijedio je spontani onda ili...?

----------


## milasova8

A joj Sarah,koma je vidjeti krv,ali cesto se to desava..
Samo miruj i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok..

----------


## milasova8

Kod mene konacno pozitivan test!!

----------


## Sarah777

Nocas ni jutros nema krvi vise kod mene. Znaci bile su te 3 kapljice jucer. Nadam se da ce tako i ostat. Kupit cu test danas i napravit ga sutra ujutro da vidim da je i dalje pozitivan...

----------


## Sarah777

> Kod mene konacno pozitivan test!!


Bravo!!!! Cestitam od srca!!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene konacno pozitivan test!!


Cestitam draga od srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod mene konacno pozitivan test!!


Cestitam ❤️ Nek bude sretno do kraja!

----------


## aska

Milasova,cestitam!  :grouphug:

----------


## Argente

Ooo, milasova, to je to, a i nacekala si se plusa ovaj put...koliko si postupaka imala sad za drugo?
Cestitam i mirno more do kraja

----------


## Munkica

Virkam da vidim novosti od milasove i napokooon!
Cestitam od srca !!!!

----------


## Optimist

Cestitaaaam! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam cure puno!
Bilo je naporno,mukotrpno ali evo napokon docekali plus..
Za drugo dijete prosla sam 3 stimulirana,1 prirodnjak bez transfera,hiperstimulaciju i napokon plus iz naseg prvog FETa..
Sretno svim cekalicama!

----------


## edina

> Usplijedio je spontani onda ili...?


Tudna sam 14 sedmica . To mozda povrijedis nesto kad stavljas crinone..

----------


## katka22

> Hvala Katka, uvjek znas sta reci da se osjecamo bolje  kako ide kod tebe, kad ce fet?


U niskom startu smo. Nakon hipera imali smo loš ciklus pa je FET otpao, sad sam u iščekivanju novog ciklusa svaki dan i krećemo na drugi način sa tzv. artificijelnim ciklusom, uz utrogestane i estrofem. Slijedi mi još koji dan odmora i onda pravac Zg gdje ću vjerojano pratiti ciklus do kraja.
Jesi li ti dobro, kakvo je stanje danas?





> Ej cure... znaci danas mi je 9dnt i evo upravo sam imala situaciju... osjetim kako mi nesto krenulo curit, pogledam a ono krvavo. Ne bas pravo krvavo krvavo...neka kombinacija vodenasta jako sa roskastim -crvenkastim ajmo rec. 
> Pretrnula sam!! Jos se tresem...ne znam jel to normalno ili nije...  obrisala sam se i papir onda bio cisti. legla sam sad i stavila sam si Crinone...kad sam izvadila aplikator bio je čist. Ne razumijem nista vise sta se desava. Jel to normalno ili nije... 
> Strah me uopce se vise dignut da ne pocne kakva krv opet..  a imam bolove u donjem djelu kicme i pritisak mi je konstantan napred oko jajnika ajmo rec tako...


Ti imaš pozitivan test jel tako? I čekaš dugo službenu betu za Rijeku? Ajde molim te izvadi negdje privatno betu i prati je barem dva puta za redom s razmakom od 48 sati. Tako bi ja napravila. Tako ćeš jedino biti mirna. Ponavljanje testova ti baš ništa ne može reći, beta je jedino mjerilo...




> Kod mene konacno pozitivan test!!


Milasooooovaaaaaaa....pa čestitam draga od srca! Njušila sam te nekako od prvog dana da ćeš nam objaviti takav post. S obzirom da smo imale identičan put zadnjih mjeseci, iskreno se nadam da i mene čeka tvoja "sudbina" ubrzo.
Jesi li imala skroz prirodan FET ili ovako kako bi ja trebala, uz preparate?

----------


## katka22

> Milasova,cestitam!


Aska draga, drago mi te vidjeti...kako si ti? Kako guraš trudničke dane po ovim vrućinama?

----------


## milasova8

> U niskom startu smo. Nakon hipera imali smo loš ciklus pa je FET otpao, sad sam u iščekivanju novog ciklusa svaki dan i krećemo na drugi način sa tzv. artificijelnim ciklusom, uz utrogestane i estrofem. Slijedi mi još koji dan odmora i onda pravac Zg gdje ću vjerojano pratiti ciklus do kraja.
> Jesi li ti dobro, kakvo je stanje danas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti imaš pozitivan test jel tako? I čekaš dugo službenu betu za Rijeku? Ajde molim te izvadi negdje privatno betu i prati je barem dva puta za redom s razmakom od 48 sati. Tako bi ja napravila. Tako ćeš jedino biti mirna. Ponavljanje testova ti baš ništa ne može reći, beta je jedino mjerilo...
> 
> 
> ...


Prirodan skroz..
Ovulacija bila kasnije nego inace,tek na 16dc ali sve je izgledalo savrseno..
Nadam se i vjerujem da ce biti sada sve dobro do kraja..
Sretno i vjerujem da ce i tebe nakon svega ovaj put razveseliti plus!

----------


## aska

> Aska draga, drago mi te vidjeti...kako si ti? Kako guraš trudničke dane po ovim vrućinama?


Dobro sam draga,pretezno mirujem jer me stalno nesto bolucka pa ja ovakav panicar kakav sam...odmah se bojim.Sutra sam 22 tt.Curica je i zasad dobro napreduje.Na uzv prije 2 tjedna odumrli blizanac potpuno se resorbirao.
Virkam stalno na temu ima li novosti od tebe i Milasove.I tebi zelim skorasnji uspjeh.Evo ja sam imala FET s Estrofemom i mogu ti reci da je meni bilo olaksanje.Svega jedan uzv i onda transfer.

----------


## Optimist

aska  :Kiss:

----------


## aska

Optimist  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

> U niskom startu smo. Nakon hipera imali smo loš ciklus pa je FET otpao, sad sam u iščekivanju novog ciklusa svaki dan i krećemo na drugi način sa tzv. artificijelnim ciklusom, uz utrogestane i estrofem. Slijedi mi još koji dan odmora i onda pravac Zg gdje ću vjerojano pratiti ciklus do kraja.
> Jesi li ti dobro, kakvo je stanje danas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti imaš pozitivan test jel tako? I čekaš dugo službenu betu za Rijeku? Ajde molim te izvadi negdje privatno betu i prati je barem dva puta za redom s razmakom od 48 sati. Tako bi ja napravila. Tako ćeš jedino biti mirna. Ponavljanje testova ti baš ništa ne može reći, beta je jedino mjerilo...
> 
> 
> ...


Pa bolje sam, krvarenje je skroz stalo, ali bolove jos uvjek imam. Izludjuje me lezanje cjeli dan, da se ne mogu kretati. Dr hoce da vadimo betu u ponedjeljak i srijedu da vidimo kako stvari stoje. Bas me strah toga!

----------


## Mala88

Milasova cestitke draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## katka22

> Dobro sam draga,pretezno mirujem jer me stalno nesto bolucka pa ja ovakav panicar kakav sam...odmah se bojim.Sutra sam 22 tt.Curica je i zasad dobro napreduje.Na uzv prije 2 tjedna odumrli blizanac potpuno se resorbirao.
> Virkam stalno na temu ima li novosti od tebe i Milasove.I tebi zelim skorasnji uspjeh.Evo ja sam imala FET s Estrofemom i mogu ti reci da je meni bilo olaksanje.Svega jedan uzv i onda transfer.


Drago mi je da kod tebe sve ide nekako kako treba. Pa vec si odvalila vise od pola puta! Nek tako i ostane. 
Sva ta boluckanja, probadanja... vjerojatno zene u prirodno zacetim trudnocama te stvari ignoriraju, ali kod nas je to nazalost tako kako je. Sjecam se sebe, ista stvar. 
U zrelijim godinama vjerojatno posebno. Samo ti radi kako se osjecas...sve ce biti ok. Za curicu <3





> Pa bolje sam, krvarenje je skroz stalo, ali bolove jos uvjek imam. Izludjuje me lezanje cjeli dan, da se ne mogu kretati. Dr hoce da vadimo betu u ponedjeljak i srijedu da vidimo kako stvari stoje. Bas me strah toga!


Moze biti vise razloga za krvarenje tako rano, znas i sama. Slusaj dr. Znam da je tesko mirovati i lezati, ali nek to bude najgore sto se moze desiti. Vibriram za dalje.

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal mi moze netko pomoci... uzv nalaz...
Sta znaci desni jajnik folikularne građe???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Mislim da su to folikuli koji nisu prsnuli, tzv. ciste koje će proći s idućim krvarenjem.

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da su to folikuli koji nisu prsnuli, tzv. ciste koje će proći s idućim krvarenjem.


Pa tako sam i ja nekako posumnjala.... posto da je jedan vodeci folikul tako bi i rekla


 ali da jajnik folik.građe to sam isto pretpostvila....a pogotovo taj janik manje velicine nego lijevi.... odmah sam posumnjala da bi bio folikul bio bi vece... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Curke pozdrav!
Mala, Milasova i Sarah cestitke od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Nadam se da nisam koga preskocila..jer se brzinski ukljucim  :Smile: 
Katka ti jos malo pa startas? 
Ljube divno je imati zelje i volje al da ipak malo pricekas?
Meni je uopce cudno da su dr dali zeleno svjetlo nakon samo toliko malo vremena..Znam za jedan slican slucaj pa su rekli pauzu od cak 6mj, ti si bila preko 14 tjedana?
Mi smo ok, sve je u redu, hrabro gazimo tjedne  :Heart:

----------


## Hay123

Cure nazalost ja sam danas na ultrazvuku saznala da se ispraznila g. vrecica i da vise nema nicega! Nisam dobro, osjecaj šoka, krivnje i ogroman strah me sto me ceka sada!!! Predlaze mi doktor da se javim u bolnicu i uzmem neku tabletu pa za dva dana opet drugu kada i ostajem u bolnici taj dan! Uglavnom da je sada praksa s tim tabletama!
Kakva su vasa iskustva? Jel tko prosao to? 
Znam da su neke cure pricale da je bolje kiretazu napraviti!

----------


## Astoria

Hay123 zao mi je  :Sad: 
Koji si tjedan, ne kuzim kako se to dogodilo, jesi imala srcanu akciju?
Nemoj sebe krivit, ne mozemo mi tu poduzet niti promjenit nista..

----------


## Hay123

> Hay123 zao mi je 
> Koji si tjedan, ne kuzim kako se to dogodilo, jesi imala srcanu akciju?
> Nemoj sebe krivit, ne mozemo mi tu poduzet niti promjenit nista..


Sad sam negdje 10tjedan. Imala sam akciju srcanu ali sada u ovom crnom krugu nema vise nicega kao da je prazno?! Nije mi nista jasno?! Tuga i plac!

----------


## Mala88

> Sad sam negdje 10tjedan. Imala sam akciju srcanu ali sada u ovom crnom krugu nema vise nicega kao da je prazno?! Nije mi nista jasno?! Tuga i plac!


Joj Hay, mogu zamislit kako ti je tesko! A nije bilo nikakvog krvarenja ili indikacije da se tako nesto dogodilo? Drzi se, znam kakva je to tuga  :Sad:

----------


## Hay123

> Joj Hay, mogu zamislit kako ti je tesko! A nije bilo nikakvog krvarenja ili indikacije da se tako nesto dogodilo? Drzi se, znam kakva je to tuga


Nista bas! Ali sad kad mi budu izazvali to sve skupa drugi tjedan strah me sto me ceka!!! Mozda nece bit puno krvarenja ako je prazno ili nema to veze?

----------


## Hay123

Znam da se to događa zenama, bila sam u strahu da bi mi se to moglo.dogoditi i opet sam ostala zatecena pa zar je to moguce da mi se dogadja?!

----------


## Astoria

Hay bas tuzno i sokantno, drzi se  :grouphug: 
Netko je pisao o tim tabletama al se ne mogu sjetit tko, nadam se da ce se javit..

----------


## Hay123

> Hay bas tuzno i sokantno, drzi se 
> Netko je pisao o tim tabletama al se ne mogu sjetit tko, nadam se da ce se javit..


Ma da i meni se cini da je netko od forumasica uzimao te tablete ali ne znam tko niti dal sam na dobroj temi. Evo nakon neprospavane noci cekam kod doktora za uputnice. Dva su mi ginekologa savjetovala da je bolje da odem na te tablete jer je prva trudnoca

----------


## perla5

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90439-M...-trudno%C4%87e

Hay,zao mi je zbog svega sto ti se  dogadja. Saljem ti link na kojoj su cure ,na zalost,pisale o svom iskustvu.
Zelim ti puno snage i saljem virtualni zagrljaj. Drzi se.

----------


## Hay123

E da to je to! Hvala ti Perla!

----------


## Unadva

Hay123, ja sam imala takvu situaciju, uzela sam te tablete i mislim da je za tijelo bolje od kiretaže.Time ti zapravo izazovu menstruaciju.Malo boli,ali možeš uzeti nešto za bolove.Krvariš 10 tak dana,ne jako.

----------


## Hay123

> Hay123, ja sam imala takvu situaciju, uzela sam te tablete i mislim da je za tijelo bolje od kiretaže.Time ti zapravo izazovu menstruaciju.Malo boli,ali možeš uzeti nešto za bolove.Krvariš 10 tak dana,ne jako.


Ajme Unadva hvala ti na odgovoru!! Bas si me smirila! Nadam se da ce brzo to proc. Prvi dan cu dobiti jednu tabletu i pustaju me doma i onda za dva dana ako ne prokrvarim u medjuvremenu dolazim ponovno kada ce s nekim drugim tabletama izazvat kontrakcije maternice! Moram mislit pozitivno da ce sve dobro i brzo proc! Hvala ti jos jednom!

----------


## Unadva

Tako sam i ja isti postupak dvije tablete u razmaku od dva dana.Brz oporavak ti želim! I hrabro dalje.

----------


## Hay123

> Tako sam i ja isti postupak dvije tablete u razmaku od dva dana.Brz oporavak ti želim! I hrabro dalje.


Hvala tiiiii od srca! Drago mi je da postoje pozitivna iskustva!!! I kad ih cujes osjecas se puno lakse koliko god je sve to skupa psihicki jako tesko prihvatit i proc!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala tiiiii od srca! Drago mi je da postoje pozitivna iskustva!!! I kad ih cujes osjecas se puno lakse koliko god je sve to skupa psihicki jako tesko prihvatit i proc!!!


Drzi se draga!!!!

Jako mi zao!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Drzi se draga!!!!
> 
> Jako mi zao!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala ti Ljube! Nadam se da si ti dobro i da si se barem donekle oporavila od svega! Bila sam te pratila od pocetka zadnjeg transfera koji si imala! Samo da prezivim ovo sto me ceka a dalje ne znam sta cu, nekako sam izgubljena!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala ti Ljube! Nadam se da si ti dobro i da si se barem donekle oporavila od svega! Bila sam te pratila od pocetka zadnjeg transfera koji si imala! Samo da prezivim ovo sto me ceka a dalje ne znam sta cu, nekako sam izgubljena!


Draga.... fizicki budes oporavila se brzo ali psihicki cini se to ostaje u nama.... 

Dobro sam... cekam prvu M vec imam dosta jaki grcevi i nikako da krene.... danas 32dc..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima... trebam jednu inform.ako koja od cura mozda zna... gdje bi moglo se kupiti te uloski koji pokazuju dal curi plodna voda ili ne???? Nije zame hvala bogu nego za rodicu.... 


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Draga.... fizicki budes oporavila se brzo ali psihicki cini se to ostaje u nama.... 
> 
> Dobro sam... cekam prvu M vec imam dosta jaki grcevi i nikako da krene.... danas 32dc..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, kazu da nakon kiretaze se ciklus produlji! Psihicki oporavak je tezak ali moramo se iscupat iz ovog pada kako god znamo i umijemo! Ljube samo hrabro dalje!!! 
Ja se micem iz mpo voda na neko vrijeme sigurno, trebam vrijeme da skupim energije i prebrodim bol!!!
Meni je krenuo jucer spontani bez tableta tako da su me poslali doma da se sama ocistim i za 15 dana kontrola ako je sve izaslo! Mislim da je to najbolje tako ispalo vec kad sam u ovakvoj situaciji!

----------


## ljube555

> Da, kazu da nakon kiretaze se ciklus produlji! Psihicki oporavak je tezak ali moramo se iscupat iz ovog pada kako god znamo i umijemo! Ljube samo hrabro dalje!!! 
> Ja se micem iz mpo voda na neko vrijeme sigurno, trebam vrijeme da skupim energije i prebrodim bol!!!
> Meni je krenuo jucer spontani bez tableta tako da su me poslali doma da se sama ocistim i za 15 dana kontrola ako je sve izaslo! Mislim da je to najbolje tako ispalo vec kad sam u ovakvoj situaciji!


Krenula mi M ali oskudna nadam se da bude jos pojacalo se da bolje ocisti se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Krenula mi M ali oskudna nadam se da bude jos pojacalo se da bolje ocisti se
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Sad ce ti to krenuti pomalo pa idete dalje u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Sad ce ti to krenuti pomalo pa idete dalje u nove pobjede!!!


Krenula mi danas prava...hvala bogu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Pozdrav cure, evo da vam se javim. Sinoc je ponovo bilo krvarenja jakog, i stvarno smo mislili da je gotovo. Posle ultrazvuka mi je receno da je to neko zakaceno tkivo koje izaziva krvarenje, ali ako je vjerovati doktorici nebi trebalo da  steti trudnoci. Dali je neko imao iskustva sa ovim? Na ultrazvuku juce mi je bilo 5+4 i vidi se plod doktorka kaze mjeri 6+1, cak se i srce culo 109 mislim, doktorka kaze to je super. Eto sad samo mirujem i da vidimo kako ce biti.

----------


## Astoria

Super su vijesti da ste vec vidjeli plod i otkucaje tako rano  :Smile: 
Bilo je dosta slucajeva gdje je bilo i krvarenja i hematoma i svega i bebice su rodile, slusaj dr i zelim puno srece!

----------


## Mala88

> Super su vijesti da ste vec vidjeli plod i otkucaje tako rano 
> Bilo je dosta slucajeva gdje je bilo i krvarenja i hematoma i svega i bebice su rodile, slusaj dr i zelim puno srece!


Hvala puno Astoria, bas je ohrabrujuce cuti tako nesto  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Hay123,bas mi je zao zbog toga sta ti se dogodilo..
Odtugujte,odmorite i onda dalje u novu borbu..nema druge..
Drzi se! 

Mala88,nisam imala iskustva s tim niti znam nekoga..
Ali bar su otkrili uzrok krvarenja i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok..

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam tek danas vadila betu na 16dnt,sutra su tek nalazi..
Ovaj put se super osjecam,na moru smo jos uvijek i svo ovo cekanje puno mirnije i bezbriznije prolazi..

Svim cekalicama i onima koje ce to tek biti zelim srecu!

----------


## Sarah777

Ej cure... samo da vam javim da sam tokom vikenda imala krvarenje.. betu vadila jucer i nalaz je 0.3 tako da eto nazalost transfer nije uspio...  :Sad:

----------


## Hay123

> Ej cure... samo da vam javim da sam tokom vikenda imala krvarenje.. betu vadila jucer i nalaz je 0.3 tako da eto nazalost transfer nije uspio...


Sarah, zao mi je!!! Znaci biokemijska je pretpostavljam bila u pitanju! Nemoj se puno zalostit nego samo naprijed, znaci da ti se moze primiti plod i sigurno ce uskoro upaliti, događaju se često takvi ishodi!!!

----------


## Hay123

Sarah jeste li probali popraviti suprugov nalaz? Mi imamo istu dijagnozu.

----------


## milasova8

> Ej cure... samo da vam javim da sam tokom vikenda imala krvarenje.. betu vadila jucer i nalaz je 0.3 tako da eto nazalost transfer nije uspio...


Sarah,zao mi je..samo hrabro dalje..sretno!

----------


## Optimist

milasova, je li tebi danas beta?

----------


## milasova8

> milasova, je li tebi danas beta?


Cekam da mi posalju nalaze,jucer vadila krv..
Vjerovatno ce iduci tj.biti uzv,danas mi je 17dnt..sve super zasad..
Samo sto mi iz dojke curka nesto zuckasto- sta bi to moglo biti?

----------


## milasova8

Stigao nalaz bete- 16dnt iznosi 9270!

----------


## Hay123

> Stigao nalaz bete- 16dnt iznosi 9270!


Odlicna beta, vauuu predobro!!! Cestitam ti!!!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Ej cure... samo da vam javim da sam tokom vikenda imala krvarenje.. betu vadila jucer i nalaz je 0.3 tako da eto nazalost transfer nije uspio...


Zao mi je..

----------


## bubekica

> Cekam da mi posalju nalaze,jucer vadila krv..
> Vjerovatno ce iduci tj.biti uzv,danas mi je 17dnt..sve super zasad..
> Samo sto mi iz dojke curka nesto zuckasto- sta bi to moglo biti?


Milasova, javi se obavezno gin u vezi tog iscjetka iz dojke, poviseni prolaktin nije bezazlen u ranoj trudnoci. I nemoj stiskati bradavice niti ih provocirati na bilokoji nacin.
Beta je divna, cestitam!

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova, javi se obavezno gin u vezi tog iscjetka iz dojke, poviseni prolaktin nije bezazlen u ranoj trudnoci. I nemoj stiskati bradavice niti ih provocirati na bilokoji nacin.
> Beta je divna, cestitam!


Hvala!!
U pon.mi je prvi UZV pa cu reci za iscjedak..

----------


## Optimist

Jeiiiiiiiii, milasova, go girl!

----------


## Bluebella

Cestitam Milasova  :Smile: 
Jesi imala transfer jednog ili dva embrija?

----------


## katka22

> Stigao nalaz bete- 16dnt iznosi 9270!


Pa to je valjda najveca tako rana beta za koju sam ja cula...draga, sto reci nego sretno do kraja. Ti si imala transfer 1 ili 2 embrija? To vuce cak na 3...

----------


## milasova8

Bio je FET 2 blastice..
Zamrzli su u paru i nisam imala izbora..
Upravo toga da se prime obje me strah od dana kad su mi rekli da kriopohranjuju u paru..
Nemojte me strasiti sa 3 
Ali da,beta se i meni cini jaaaako velika za 16dnt..
Vidjet cemo u pon.
Ako se i prime dvije zelim samo da bude sve ok do kraja. 
Zasad nikakvih ali bas nikakvih simptoma..

----------


## Mala88

> Stigao nalaz bete- 16dnt iznosi 9270!


Milasova draga cestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Bio je FET 2 blastice..
> Zamrzli su u paru i nisam imala izbora..
> Upravo toga da se prime obje me strah od dana kad su mi rekli da kriopohranjuju u paru..
> Nemojte me strasiti sa 3 ������
> Ali da,beta se i meni cini jaaaako velika za 16dnt..
> Vidjet cemo u pon.
> Ako se i prime dvije zelim samo da bude sve ok do kraja. 
> Zasad nikakvih ali bas nikakvih simptoma..


Naravno da te ne zelim strasiti draga, i naravno da beta nije nuzan pokazatelj broja embrija, znas i sama. Ali nekom racunicom, ako je bilo pravilno duplanje na 48 sati, 10.dnt beta je bila oko 1100. To zvuci puno. Moja jedina pozitivna ikad je bila 9.dnt 197. Pa ti usporedi. Draga, samo neka bude sve u redu.

----------


## milasova8

Ma jooj,znam i ja sam racunala..
U prvoj blizanackoj trudnoci na 9dnt je bila 160..

Jel ima kakvih negativnih iskustava sa tako visokom betom?

----------


## Mala88

> Ma jooj,znam i ja sam racunala..
> U prvoj blizanackoj trudnoci na 9dnt je bila 160..
> 
> Jel ima kakvih negativnih iskustava sa tako visokom betom?


Ne brini, beta je super!  :Smile:  Meni je 12 dnt bila 2322 mislila sam da ih je dvoje, ali ultrazvuk je pokazao samo jedno, tako da ne mora da znaci..

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, zao mi je!!! Znaci biokemijska je pretpostavljam bila u pitanju! Nemoj se puno zalostit nego samo naprijed, znaci da ti se moze primiti plod i sigurno ce uskoro upaliti, događaju se često takvi ishodi!!!


A izgleda da je tako,da... 
Nema bediranja... samo pozitivno naprijed i imat cemo betu drugi put...sta sad.. desi se...tako je priroda htjela valjda

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah jeste li probali popraviti suprugov nalaz? Mi imamo istu dijagnozu.


Jesmo i uduplao mu se spermiogram. Pije od Twinlaba vitamine i minerale i evo bas je danas krenuo na drugu kuru.
A kod vas?  Kako popravljate?

----------


## Sarah777

> Stigao nalaz bete- 16dnt iznosi 9270!


Cestitam, Milasova! Divna beta

----------


## LaraLana

> Naravno da te ne zelim strasiti draga, i naravno da beta nije nuzan pokazatelj broja embrija, znas i sama. Ali nekom racunicom, ako je bilo pravilno duplanje na 48 sati, 10.dnt beta je bila oko 1100. To zvuci puno. Moja jedina pozitivna ikad je bila 9.dnt 197. Pa ti usporedi. Draga, samo neka bude sve u redu.


Katka ne moze se bas tako racunati da svaka visina bete ima duplanje na 48 h.
U pravilu ide ovako:
<1200 48-72 h
1200-6000 72-96 h
>6000 >96 h

Ja najvisu betu sam procitala tu na forumu di je vracena 1 blastica na 18 dan je bila preko 8000.
Tako da je to vrlo individualno i razlikuje se od zene do zene.

Milasova cestitam!!!

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Evo vam ovdje tema pa procijenite same.
Svakakvih beta na razlicite dane. I visoke i niske i pravilo je da pravila nema.

----------


## Hay123

> Jesmo i uduplao mu se spermiogram. Pije od Twinlaba vitamine i minerale i evo bas je danas krenuo na drugu kuru.
> A kod vas?  Kako popravljate?


Sarah mi smo mrvicu popravili njegov nalaz u smislu kolicine s Profertilom nakon tri mjeseca uzimanja. Sad se razmisljamo da li opet ici na to ili ne jer su i dalje bili slabo pokretljivi!

----------


## katka22

> Ma jooj,znam i ja sam racunala..
> U prvoj blizanackoj trudnoci na 9dnt je bila 160..
> 
> Jel ima kakvih negativnih iskustava sa tako visokom betom?


iskreno, nemam ti pojma. Mislim da je vazno pravilno duplanje, kod onih pocetnih svakako. Hoces li ti ponavljati?




> A izgleda da je tako,da... 
> Nema bediranja... samo pozitivno naprijed i imat cemo betu drugi put...sta sad.. desi se...tako je priroda htjela valjda


Draga, zao mi je...




> Katka ne moze se bas tako racunati da svaka visina bete ima duplanje na 48 h.
> U pravilu ide ovako:
> <1200 48-72 h
> 1200-6000 72-96 h
> >6000 >96 h
> 
> Ja najvisu betu sam procitala tu na forumu di je vracena 1 blastica na 18 dan je bila preko 8000.
> Tako da je to vrlo individualno i razlikuje se od zene do zene.
> 
> Milasova cestitam!!!


Istina, zato sam i rekla da nema pravila. Stvarno mi nije bila namjera unositi nemir. I sebi zelim barem pola te bete ubrzo.

Cure koje imate iskustva s estrofemom (bolje da nisam citala uputstva i nuspojave, ono zvuci strasno)...pocela sam ga piti jucer 3*2mg na 2.dc i menzis mi je skoro prestao danas. Nije mi to bas obicaj da bude tako kratko i oskudno, pa to pripisujem terapiji. Iskustva?

----------


## LaraLana

Katka nikako nisam mislila da unosis nemir...niti slucajno.
Vec napisah da i druge cure znaju i da se ne plase ako se u roku 48 h beta ne podlupa bas ono duplo.

Vjeruj mi katka da ja uopce nisam niti citala nuspojave od estrofema. Od Gonala jesam nesto i stala na pola.
Mislim da ti je to normalno jer estrofem zadebljava endometrij. Sto je se oljustrilo se oljustrilo dok si ga posla piti.
I sretno i nek bude uspjesno ❤

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> iskreno, nemam ti pojma. Mislim da je vazno pravilno duplanje, kod onih pocetnih svakako. Hoces li ti ponavljati?
> 
> 
> 
> Draga, zao mi je...
> 
> 
> 
> Istina, zato sam i rekla da nema pravila. Stvarno mi nije bila namjera unositi nemir. I sebi zelim barem pola te bete ubrzo.
> ...


Ja sam pila estrofem i isto mi je menzis bio oskudan i krace je trajao.

----------


## ljube555

> Katka nikako nisam mislila da unosis nemir...niti slucajno.
> Vec napisah da i druge cure znaju i da se ne plase ako se u roku 48 h beta ne podlupa bas ono duplo.
> 
> Vjeruj mi katka da ja uopce nisam niti citala nuspojave od estrofema. Od Gonala jesam nesto i stala na pola.
> Mislim da ti je to normalno jer estrofem zadebljava endometrij. Sto je se oljustrilo se oljustrilo dok si ga posla piti.
> I sretno i nek bude uspjesno [emoji173]


U meni isto tako ....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Kod mene danas smedkasti iscjedak..nema mira nikad..
Mirujem do ponedjeljka kad je uzv i nadam se najboljem

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod mene danas smedkasti iscjedak..nema mira nikad..
> Mirujem do ponedjeljka kad je uzv i nadam se najboljem


Milasova kakvo je stanje danas?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova kakvo je stanje danas?


Samo jucer nesto malo..danas je dobro..
Vjerovatno nije nista zabrinjavajuce..

----------


## milasova8

Nocas opet krv..
Bila na UZV, danas po mengi 5+6,po ovulaciji 5+4..
Vidi se gestacijska 13 mm..i hematom..
Nadam se da cu iduci put cuti srceko

----------


## LaraLana

> Nocas opet krv..
> Bila na UZV, danas po mengi 5+6,po ovulaciji 5+4..
> Vidi se gestacijska 13 mm..i hematom..
> Nadam se da cu iduci put cuti srceko


Onda je krvarenje od hematoma vjerojatno.
Milasova a žm? Jesu mjerili?

----------


## milasova8

Samo GV..
Ne mirisi mi na dobro

----------


## LaraLana

> Samo GV..
> Ne mirisi mi na dobro


Polako, nemoj odmah misliti tako.
Mozda ju samo nisu upisali.
Gdje si isla na uzv i sto su rekli?

----------


## milasova8

U petrovu sam isla jer sam tamo u postupku..
A moja gin.je na GO do 26.8..
Rekli su da je zasad sve ok..
Strpit cu se do utorka i nadat se najboljem..

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova nadam se da ipak bude sve ok... 
dan po dan, cekamo utorak i novi uzv...

----------


## Optimist

milasova, miruj, lezi, glupi hematom. 
Ako su rekli da je u redu, onda je tako. 
 :grouphug:

----------


## milasova8

Zna li netko kolika treba biti GV da se vide otkucaji?
Jako me brine ova moja GV koja mi se cini prevelikom a da je prazna...

----------


## aska

Milasova,a mozda je krivo izmjereno.Znas da u tim ranim tjednima je sve to jos nesigurno,samo jedan krivi potez misa i drugacije je mjerenje.Ja sam prvi put isla tamo na 5+1 po FETu i vidjele su se samo dvije GV 6 i 4 mm.Evo bas sam isla gledati.Tek iduci tjedan sam imala embrije od par mm a srca smo vidjeli da kucaju kad sam 2 dana poslije zavrsila u bolnici radi krvarenja.Tko te gledao?

----------


## ljube555

> Zna li netko kolika treba biti GV da se vide otkucaji?
> Jako me brine ova moja GV koja mi se cini prevelikom a da je prazna...


Evo draga bas gledam papiri kako bilo kod mene...

Sa 4+5 gestac.velicine 4.1mm
Za 6 dana na 5+4 gestac.velicine 5,2mm
I sa 6+3 po menstruaciji a po uzv 5+6 tu ne pisi velicina gestacijske nego velicina ploda 2.7mm i otkucaji pozitivne...

Sada neznam dal sam ti kaj pomogla... sa tim kaj mi tu bili blizance sa otkucajima srceka plus gestacijska treca ali prazna.... i beta tad bila 4197
Sa 7+2 ta treca gestac.tako i ostala prazna a bila velicine od 13mm...

Ali ne trebas na to sve gledati to je bilo moje iskustvo...a svaka zena za sebe...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Milasova,a mozda je krivo izmjereno.Znas da u tim ranim tjednima je sve to jos nesigurno,samo jedan krivi potez misa i drugacije je mjerenje.Ja sam prvi put isla tamo na 5+1 po FETu i vidjele su se samo dvije GV 6 i 4 mm.Evo bas sam isla gledati.Tek iduci tjedan sam imala embrije od par mm a srca smo vidjeli da kucaju kad sam 2 dana poslije zavrsila u bolnici radi krvarenja.Tko te gledao?


Upravo tako... bas sam i ja sada isla gledati papiri   ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Zna li netko kolika treba biti GV da se vide otkucaji?
> Jako me brine ova moja GV koja mi se cini prevelikom a da je prazna...


Gugl kaze do 20mm, a ako je nema do 25mm onda je blighted.

https://radiopaedia.org/articles/yolk-sac

----------


## milasova8

Hvala!
Znaci jos uvijek je sve u nekim granicama..
Mucno ce mi biti ovo cekanje do iduceg UZV..
Aska,gledao me dr.Tomicic i to nabrzinu jer mu se zurilo..

----------


## aska

Znaci,ipak nije otisao na godisnji.Rekao je da ovaj tjedan ga nema.Pitam jer vjerujem da bi ti on rekao da je zabrinut.Jer meni je rekao kad god je bio zabrinut za nesto onako realno.Tako da on misli da je lose da bi ti dao do znanja tj pripremio te.Mene je tako za vanishing twin.
Naravno da je jos sve u granicama i moguce.Vjerujem da si zabrinuta.

----------


## LaraLana

Kod mene je sada u ovoj trudnoci na prvom uzv s 4+6 tt (21 dnt ) GV 57 mm a ŽV 1.6 mm izmjerena.
10 dana kasnije na 6+2 tt je CRL 0.64 cm sto je odgovaralo za 6+3 tt. Naravno i srceko kuca ❤
Radilo je o dvodnevnim embrijima ( 6-st.i 4-st.)
Beta je na 15 dnt iznosila 399.

Milasova vjerujem da u brzini dr nije mjerio niti upisao.
Sto uopce ne smatram korektnim od njega u kakvoj god je zurbi bio. Pa to je 2 sek.vremena.
Ako ces biti mirnija odi u petak ili subotu negdje privatno na uzv a ovaj onda u Petrovoj malo pomjeri za kasnije da ne ides stalno.

----------


## milasova8

Ne da nije mjerio,nego ZV nema..
Samo gestacijska..imam slicice i ne vidi se bas nista unutar GV.

----------


## milasova8

Meni je isto jucer na UZV bio 21dnt ali blastice..
Ne znam,stalno razmisljam o tome i izludit cu..

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je isto jucer na UZV bio 21dnt ali blastice..
> Ne znam,stalno razmisljam o tome i izludit cu..


Nemoj si to raditi. Odi u petak na uzv privatno i gotovo.

----------


## aska

Nije ni meni na 5+1 bilo ZV.Tek iduci tjedan na 6+1 bilo je i GV i ZV i embrij.Slazem se s Lanom ako se ne smirujes odi negdje privatno prije pregleda u Petrovoj.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala puno na svemu! 
Budem cekala taj utorak i pokusala se unormaliti jer nemam nista od ovoga preispitivanja..
Vodim se rijecima dr.i moje gin.koji kazu da je zasad sve ok.
Naravno vise ce se znati iduci tjedan..vjerovat cu u mrvicu i da cemo cuti srce..

----------


## Optimist

Miruj, nemoj se truckat, sto je, tu je, prezivjet ces do utorka. 
Sve sto sada mozes je mirovanje, progesteron, magnezij, po savjetu lijecnika i Normabel. 
Vjerujem da je sve u redu, ali znam i taj strah. Proci ce.  :Love:

----------


## Ribica 1

Milasova8 shvacam tvoj strah. U prosloj T sam isla prerano na uzv i nista se nije vidjelo, cak ni da sam trudna, nakon tjedan dana samo GV, pa me narucila tek za dva tjedna i onda smo vidjeli ZV i EO. Teska igra zivaca. A u prvoj T sam imala BO i nije bilo ZV tako da sam bila luda od brige. Citala sam krimice da zabavim mozak i da ti dani brze prodju. Ako je GV pravilnog oblika sve ce biti ok. Meni je u prvoj T bila nepravilnog i dr je to odmah otpisao.

----------


## Argente

Ajd milasova, bit ce sve OK! Ne moze da od onolike beturine na kraju ne bude nista. Ja sve cekam da nam u utorak javis da su ipak dva jer se ovaj drugi bio sakrio iza hematoma  :Grin:

----------


## aska

Ne mora se ni sakriti iza hematoma.Mozda su jednojajcani  :Grin:

----------


## milasova8

Eto da mi ne bude dosadno, pojavila mi se ooooogromna kvrga u dojci uzasno bolna..
Kaze dr.vjerovatno se zlijezda upalila..
U petak idem na UZV dojke..

----------


## Hay123

> Eto da mi ne bude dosadno, pojavila mi se ooooogromna kvrga u dojci uzasno bolna..
> Kaze dr.vjerovatno se zlijezda upalila..
> U petak idem na UZV dojke..


Milasova sta ti kaze dr na uzv?

----------


## milasova8

Upalilo se nekoliko cisti..
Zasad necemo antibiotik,vec hladiti sa oblozima i trebalo bi se povuci..
Danas je i manje bolno pa je lakse

----------


## mare41

milasova :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> Upalilo se nekoliko cisti..
> Zasad necemo antibiotik,vec hladiti sa oblozima i trebalo bi se povuci..
> Danas je i manje bolno pa je lakse


Draga....saljem ti najvece moguce vibre i zelje da se sve napokon smiri i poslozi. Pratim te nekako u stopu zadnjih mjeseci i zaista se nadam da su tvoje muke napokon pri kraju. 

Ja sam na 4*2 mg estrofema od 9.dc i uzv na kojem je endo bio 6,2 mm. Vjerujem da ce se podebljati dovoljno iako me zivcira ovo kaskanje jer nikad s tim do sada nisam imala problema. Estrofem mi nije legao dobro, napuhnuta sam, imam neke mucnine lagane i jedva ga se cekam rijesiti. Novi uzv imam u ponedjeljak na 13.dc kad bi trebala znati sto dalje. Nadam se definiranju datuma ET, rodjendan mi je u srijedu i zelim si ovaj najljepsi moguci poklon...

----------


## aska

Katka,ako zatrudnis(a nadam se da hoces) neces se tako lako rijesiti Estrofema.Meni su ga ukinuli tek negdje s 14 tt,nisam vise sigurna tocno.Citam nekome i ranije ali nikome nije ukinut odmah na pocetku mislim.S druge strane utjeha je da ce se nuspojave malo smanjiti.Ali onda krecu trudnicke mucnine pa i zaboravis Estrofem  :Wink:  Ako budes imala mucnine,naravno.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Meni je u obje trudnoce ukinut u 7 tt nakon potvrdjene srcane akcije. Prvo je nakon pozitivne bete smanjen na 2 mg dnevno.
Ja zbilja ne vidim svrhu da se on pije duze od tog perioda kad vec srce kuca. On je za zadebljanje endometrija a tad je se vec dovoljno zadebljao i ugnjezdio embrij.

Nakon toga je vazniji progesteron.

Ovisi bit ce od prakse klinike i doktora.

----------


## pak

I meni je ukinut na kraju prvog tromjesečja a progesteron skoro do samoga kraja sam koristila

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aska

Vidis,bas kako sam i mislila.Razlicito je kod svakog,valjda zavisi i od lijecnika i njegove prakse.Ja sam isto i dalje na progesteronu ali samo navecer 200 mg.Bio ukinut nakon 16 tt ali vracen radi BH kontrakcija.

----------


## Mala88

Cure 20 je ginic i ponovo ultrazvuk.. Mogu reci da me vec neki strah uhvatio..

----------


## milasova8

> Cure 20 je ginic i ponovo ultrazvuk.. Mogu reci da me vec neki strah uhvatio..


Draga vjerujem da te je strah,mislim da nam je svima tako pred UZV..
I moj se blizi u utorak nadam se cuti srceko..
Nisam vise u paranoji,smirila sam se..
Trbuh mi je oogroman,inace bez simptoma..

----------


## LaraLana

Mala i milasova sretno na pregledima.
Je li vam bar to krvarenje sad stalo?

----------


## katka22

Dakle, kod mene 13.dc i endo na samo 7.2. Uzv ponovo sutra. Dr. ne panicari, kaze nema zurbe... tako da sam zasad do daljnjeg u Zg. Moguce dizanje doze estrofema, javit ce mi ubrzo... ne znam, nekako sam pesimisticna...ima me ko utjesiti? 

Milasova draga, za srceko...
Mala, za uzv... cure nadam se da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Hope1234

Katka slušaj doktora...ima još vremena,samo opusti misli...
Evo mene na ovoj temi, dns bio transfer dviju blastocista...od svih js jedino su nam te dvije ostale pa smo ih vratilu...

----------


## milasova8

Katka, mislim da je Isabel imala kasni FET zbog endometrija i evo je trudna ! 
Ne zamaraj se danima ciklusa,kad se endometrij zadovoljavajuce zadeblja bit ce transfer,samo polako i strpljivo..

Hope1234,ovoga puta vjerujem u pozitivan ishod! Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

> Mala i milasova sretno na pregledima.
> Je li vam bar to krvarenje sad stalo?


Kod mene nema uopce ni krvarenja ni smedarenja evo vec tjedan dana..
Ali nema ni drugih simptoma..jedino sta mi je trbuh bas dosta velik ali to moze biti i od utrica..

----------


## katka22

> Katka slušaj doktora...ima još vremena,samo opusti misli...
> Evo mene na ovoj temi, dns bio transfer dviju blastocista...od svih js jedino su nam te dvije ostale pa smo ih vratilu...


Slusam naravno, sve sto kazu. Nemam bas izbora...
Takvu situaciju kao ti sam i ja imala u proslom stimuliranom. Zelim ti da ti ishod bude pozitivan...




> Katka, mislim da je Isabel imala kasni FET zbog endometrija i evo je trudna ! 
> Ne zamaraj se danima ciklusa,kad se endometrij zadovoljavajuce zadeblja bit ce transfer,samo polako i strpljivo..
> 
> Hope1234,ovoga puta vjerujem u pozitivan ishod! Sretno!


Da, citala sam da ima raznih iskustava s tim. I da je kod PCOS-ovki ovo cest slucaj. A sta cu, tako je, kako je. I dalje se nadamo najboljem ishodu...ovaj put mora biti to to. 
Ti milasova ne moras imati nikakve simptome, znas i sama. Super je da nema krvarenja, mozda se i hematom povukao... probaj sad uzivati kolko mozes u trudnoci.

----------


## Mala88

Drage moje, ultrazvuk prosao super! Mjerimo 8 nedjelja, srce kuca, sve super! Prezadovoljni! Milasova, srecno sjutra! Katka, dali si se cula sa klinikom, sta su rekli? Dali su ti povecali estrofem?

----------


## LaraLana

> Kod mene nema uopce ni krvarenja ni smedarenja evo vec tjedan dana..
> Ali nema ni drugih simptoma..jedino sta mi je trbuh bas dosta velik ali to moze biti i od utrica..


Da to je od utrica. I ja sam imala ogroman trbuh. Prestala s punih 12 tt i onda je se ipak malo unormalio.
Javi nam se sutra!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje, ultrazvuk prosao super! Mjerimo 8 nedjelja, srce kuca, sve super! Prezadovoljni! Milasova, srecno sjutra! Katka, dali si se cula sa klinikom, sta su rekli? Dali su ti povecali estrofem?


Odlicno i sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

Hvala LaraLana!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje, ultrazvuk prosao super! Mjerimo 8 nedjelja, srce kuca, sve super! Prezadovoljni! Milasova, srecno sjutra! Katka, dali si se cula sa klinikom, sta su rekli? Dali su ti povecali estrofem?


Bravo draga za mrvicu! Nek nastavi tako i dalje. 
Ja sam taman s uzv, danas je endo narastao za 4mm u odnosu na jucer, danas je 14.dc i 7,6 mm je. Cekamo da dodje do 8, ocekujemo da ce to bit sutra. Digli su mi dozu na 3*4mg jucer, nastavljam tako i danas. Cilj je dogurati do tih 8 pa valjda 5 dana nakon ET, tako kako i cure kazu. Blizimo se kraju ovog puta i nadam se da je to to. I veselim se bas...

----------


## katka22

Rast od 0,4 mm...greska, naravno

----------


## LaraLana

> Bravo draga za mrvicu! Nek nastavi tako i dalje. 
> Ja sam taman s uzv, danas je endo narastao za 4mm u odnosu na jucer, danas je 14.dc i 7,6 mm je. Cekamo da dodje do 8, ocekujemo da ce to bit sutra. Digli su mi dozu na 3*4mg jucer, nastavljam tako i danas. Cilj je dogurati do tih 8 pa valjda 5 dana nakon ET, tako kako i cure kazu. Blizimo se kraju ovog puta i nadam se da je to to. I veselim se bas...


Katka a koliki je tebi inace endometrij u prirodnim ciklusu?

----------


## milasova8

Mala88,bravo,cestitam! Sad se lakse dise jel da?

----------


## katka22

> Katka a koliki je tebi inace endometrij u prirodnim ciklusu?


Iskreno, davno nisam mjerila u prirodnom. Ali nikad problem nismo imali. Cak i u zadnjoj stimulaciji je bio idealan al smo ostali bez ET zbog hipera. Kod mene to nesto kaska zbog duljih ciklusa, al uvijek smo dolazili do super debljina, onda kad smo pratili. Ma bit ce to sve super. Mora.

----------


## milasova8

Nama kucka srce! 
I pojavila se druga GV isto sa srcanom akcijom,ali je dosta manja i GV i zametak tako da doktor ne daje prevelike sanse toj mrvi..
Ova prva je odlicna i odgovara tocno tjednima trudnoce! 
Cini se da me ceka isti scenarij kao i u prvoj trudnoci..
Al svejedno osjecam veliko olaksanje jer smo vidjeli srceka..

----------


## Ginger

milasova  :Very Happy: 
sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

milasova, čestitke

----------


## katka22

> Nama kucka srce! 
> I pojavila se druga GV isto sa srcanom akcijom,ali je dosta manja i GV i zametak tako da doktor ne daje prevelike sanse toj mrvi..
> Ova prva je odlicna i odgovara tocno tjednima trudnoce! 
> Cini se da me ceka isti scenarij kao i u prvoj trudnoci..
> Al svejedno osjecam veliko olaksanje jer smo vidjeli srceka..


Joj draga...i druga je ipak tu...moguce je da mozda i nadoknadi, tko zna? Odlicno! 
A sto je s hematomom, jel se povukao?

----------


## milasova8

Hematom je bas izmedu njih dva..
Velik je dosta pa i dalje mirovanje..

----------


## Optimist

milasova, jeeeeeiiiiiiii!!!!!!
Bravo, sretno dalje, molimo za obje mrve  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Milasova cestiteke....
Da bude mirna i uredna trudnoca  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Hematom je bas izmedu njih dva..
> Velik je dosta pa i dalje mirovanje..


Onda miruj i uzivaj, nema ti druge.... sretno draga...

----------


## željkica

Milasova cestitam! Sretno!

----------


## biska

Milasova, čestitke!!!
Btw, moja blizekica je prvo bila nevidljiva, kad se ukazala na uzv isto je bila dosta sitnija od brata, a već s 8 mjeseci ga je prešišala u kilama samo tako  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Mala i Milasova cestitke!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Cestitam milasova!
E bas sam si i mislila da ce se ukazat i drugi  :Grin:  
Cuj sad, bit ce sto mora biti, samo nek se taj hematom sto prije rijesi. Ali sigurno ce biti bar jedna bebica do kraja. Drzse.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super milasova, sad miruj dok prođe to najgore!

----------


## Hay123

Koje super vijesti ovaj tjedan! Bravo cure Mala i Milasova! Bit ce sve u redu zato budite sretne!!!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam cure! 
Jako smo sretni! 
Najvaznije je da rodim barem jednu zivu i zdravu bebu..
Ovo lezanje i mirovanje ce proci..

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova cestitam ❤️ Bravo!!

----------


## Mala88

> Hvala vam cure! 
> Jako smo sretni! 
> Najvaznije je da rodim barem jednu zivu i zdravu bebu..
> Ovo lezanje i mirovanje ce proci..


Bravo draga, super! Joj i meni su rekli bili zbog tkiva nekog koje je uzrokovalo krvarenje veliko da mirujem tako da znam kako je. Krvarenja nema vise vec 15 dana, ali juce na ultrazvuku to tkivo jos je tu, ali manje, mada doktor mi je rekao mogu normalno i lagano, samo da se ne opterecujem previse.

----------


## Mala88

Cure pomagajte! Moj doktor (ginekolog) hoce da me spusti na 200 mg progesterona! Ja sad uzimam utrogestan 3 puta dnevno po 200, ali kako ga kod nas nema on mi je prepisao neku zamjenu. Kaze da je 200 mg uvece dovoljno, iako su mi iz praga rekli 600 do 12 nedjelje  :Sad:  sad ludim i plasim se da ne izgubim trudnocu zbog toga, placem  :Sad:  dali je neko imao iskustva?

----------


## katka22

Ja zadovoljna. Endo jutros 9mm, ET u nedjelju. Danas je dobar dan...

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja zadovoljna. Endo jutros 9mm, ET u nedjelju. Danas je dobar dan...


Katka bravo! Bas mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure pomagajte! Moj doktor (ginekolog) hoce da me spusti na 200 mg progesterona! Ja sad uzimam utrogestan 3 puta dnevno po 200, ali kako ga kod nas nema on mi je prepisao neku zamjenu. Kaze da je 200 mg uvece dovoljno, iako su mi iz praga rekli 600 do 12 nedjelje  sad ludim i plasim se da ne izgubim trudnocu zbog toga, placem  dali je neko imao iskustva?


Svasta...pa bas nije fer. Ako ti je do sad po uputama iz Praga izdavao recept za 600 mg po danu sto sad izmislja.

Ne znam...a da odes kod nekog privatnika i objasnis pa da ti da privatni recept? Je da ces onda placati al bar ces biti mirna. Imas jos jedno 4 tj do 12 tt po uputama da koristis.

Jesi ti u Hrvatskoj? Mozda ti moze netko od nas ovdje na forumu poslati par kutija. Ima tema za poklanjanje lijekova.

----------


## Hope1234

> Ja zadovoljna. Endo jutros 9mm, ET u nedjelju. Danas je dobar dan...


Bravo Katka!!!! Sad se lakše diše...Do nedjelje endo može i još narasti...sad strplhivo do nedjelje

----------


## Hope1234

> Cure pomagajte! Moj doktor (ginekolog) hoce da me spusti na 200 mg progesterona! Ja sad uzimam utrogestan 3 puta dnevno po 200, ali kako ga kod nas nema on mi je prepisao neku zamjenu. Kaze da je 200 mg uvece dovoljno, iako su mi iz praga rekli 600 do 12 nedjelje  sad ludim i plasim se da ne izgubim trudnocu zbog toga, placem  dali je neko imao iskustva?


Ja ne znam što bih ti rekla... Po onome što sam čula progesteron se smanjuje s vremenom,zasto je on odlucio vec sada to je njegova procjena.Ja bih pisala u Prag i pitala ih njihovo misljenje

----------


## katka22

> Ja ne znam što bih ti rekla... Po onome što sam čula progesteron se smanjuje s vremenom,zasto je on odlucio vec sada to je njegova procjena.Ja bih pisala u Prag i pitala ih njihovo misljenje


Joj draga...puno puta smo vidjele situacije gdje socijalci vole pametovat specijalistima...ti imas preporuku speciijalista i na tvom mjestu ja na to ne bih pristala. Otvoreno mu reci da zelis postivati upute klinike i da inzistiras na tome da se i on drzi toga. Pa makar se morala ici zaliti ravnatelju, sefu...kome god. Ja bi tako. Nase situacije nisu za zezanje ni za petljanja poluupucenih sa strane...sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Milasova, divne vijesti!!! Čestitam!!!  :Heart: 

Katka, sretno na ET-u!  :fige:

----------


## Mala88

Hvala na razumjevanju drage moje, posle razgovora sa Pragom koji su mi rekli da 200 nije dovoljno konacno sam ubjedila mog doktora da mi napise recept za tu dozu. Sve se srecom rjesilo, samo sa sw cjeli dan nervirala i bila pod stresom a to mi bas sada nije trebalo.  Katka sretno na transferu!  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala na razumjevanju drage moje, posle razgovora sa Pragom koji su mi rekli da 200 nije dovoljno konacno sam ubjedila mog doktora da mi napise recept za tu dozu. Sve se srecom rjesilo, samo sa sw cjeli dan nervirala i bila pod stresom a to mi bas sada nije trebalo.  Katka sretno na transferu!


Promjeni ginekologa, da te ne bi i cijelu trudnoću tako zezao! Ja sam to napravila nakon što sam dugo godina trpila i šutila i sad putujem 50 km do njega ali imam svoj mir

----------


## katka22

> Hvala na razumjevanju drage moje, posle razgovora sa Pragom koji su mi rekli da 200 nije dovoljno konacno sam ubjedila mog doktora da mi napise recept za tu dozu. Sve se srecom rjesilo, samo sa sw cjeli dan nervirala i bila pod stresom a to mi bas sada nije trebalo.  Katka sretno na transferu!


Hvala draga...ET je u nedjelju, bas mu se veselim. Nekako na kraju ipak imam dobar osjecaj. Nadam se da cu ga zadrzati.

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala draga...ET je u nedjelju, bas mu se veselim. Nekako na kraju ipak imam dobar osjecaj. Nadam se da cu ga zadrzati.


Brzo će i ta nedjelja... Ja cijelo vrijeme komentiram kako vrijeme brzo prolazi a sada od pon imam osjećaj da vrijeme stoji i ne miče se....

----------


## katka22

> Brzo će i ta nedjelja... Ja cijelo vrijeme komentiram kako vrijeme brzo prolazi a sada od pon imam osjećaj da vrijeme stoji i ne miče se....


Tako je i meni trenutno, dani u Zg lete. Nakon ET promijenit ce se to. Moram smislit nacin s cime cu se preokupirati.

----------


## Hope1234

> Tako je i meni trenutno, dani u Zg lete. Nakon ET promijenit ce se to. Moram smislit nacin s cime cu se preokupirati.


Dobro jutro lijepe moje!!! Katka još samo danas!!!! Držim fige...Ja muku mučim sa spavanjem,preko noći se budim u 6 sam već ko sova,a preko dana bi samo spavala- nadam se da će nas malo od danas rashladiti.Što se tiče mojih osjećaja,meni je super,vrijeme prolazi na slamku dns je tek 5dnt. Ahhhahaha

----------


## milasova8

Hope, jel planiras kakav test raditi?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, jel planiras kakav test raditi?


Naravno , samo nikako barem do 7 dnt dogurat pa da pisnem...

----------


## Hope1234

Katka!!!javi kako je proslo....i onda brojimooooo....

----------


## ljube555

> Naravno , samo nikako barem do 7 dnt dogurat pa da pisnem...


Pozdrav... koji ti danas dan nakon transfera???? Imas kakve simptome????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

> Pozdrav... koji ti danas dan nakon transfera???? Imas kakve simptome????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


6dnt- simptoma nikakvih....

----------


## ljube555

> 6dnt- simptoma nikakvih....


Sutra ces test radit ili ces jos mo cekati????

Mi smo ovaj mjesec probali prirodno kod kuce, a sada cemo vidit rezultat... inace LH trakica bila ful pozitivna 13dc   danas mi je 20dc... ali me brini jucerasnji pad BT drugi pad a danas opet povisena temper.37.3 a nisam bolesna.... znaci pad bio 19dc na 36.8 a prije toga BT bila 37.4... neznam dal tko mjeri od vas cura i dal tko ima sa tim iskustva.... 

I kad bi mogla napraviti test imam od 10ml tri testa doma????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Sutra ces test radit ili ces jos mo cekati????
> 
> Mi smo ovaj mjesec probali prirodno kod kuce, a sada cemo vidit rezultat... inace LH trakica bila ful pozitivna 13dc   danas mi je 20dc... ali me brini jucerasnji pad BT drugi pad a danas opet povisena temper.37.3 a nisam bolesna.... znaci pad bio 19dc na 36.8 a prije toga BT bila 37.4... neznam dal tko mjeri od vas cura i dal tko ima sa tim iskustva.... 
> 
> I kad bi mogla napraviti test imam od 10ml tri testa doma????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube pad bazalne jedan dan moze znaciti i implantaciju.
Pad se dogadja vecinom od 6 do 8 dana od ovulacije.
Testovi su ti dosta osjetljivi pa mozes vec od 10 dana ovulacije.
Ako ti je trakica bila poz.na 13 dc mozda je taj dan vec ovulacija bila ili 14 dc.
Znaci negdje tako oko 24 dc mozes test.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube pad bazalne jedan dan moze znaciti i implantaciju.
> Pad se dogadja vecinom od 6 do 8 dana od ovulacije.
> Testovi su ti dosta osjetljivi pa mozes vec od 10 dana ovulacije.
> Ako ti je trakica bila poz.na 13 dc mozda je taj dan vec ovulacija bila ili 14 dc.
> Znaci negdje tako oko 24 dc mozes test.


Hvala draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala draga!!!!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja ne mjerim temp pa ne znam... mislim da cu pricekati jos dva dana...uostalom za dva dana mi pada i M pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## katka22

> Dobro jutro lijepe moje!!! Katka još samo danas!!!! Držim fige...Ja muku mučim sa spavanjem,preko noći se budim u 6 sam već ko sova,a preko dana bi samo spavala- nadam se da će nas malo od danas rashladiti.Što se tiče mojih osjećaja,meni je super,vrijeme prolazi na slamku dns je tek 5dnt. Ahhhahaha


Pospanost je jedan od ranih simptoma trudnoce, draga. Blizi se i tvoje vrijeme testiranja, kad ces?

Evo i nas troje...
Jutros bio ET, sve je proslo savrseno. Vracene su dvije savrsene blastice. Ostajem jos par dana u Zg ovaj put, pa lagano kuci. Cijelo vrijeme imam neki dobar pozitivan osjecaj, neke leptirice u trbuhu nakon ET. Nadam se da sam ih lijepo ugostila i da ce bar jedan ostati. Nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## Hope1234

> Pospanost je jedan od ranih simptoma trudnoce, draga. Blizi se i tvoje vrijeme testiranja, kad ces?
> 
> Evo i nas troje...
> Jutros bio ET, sve je proslo savrseno. Vracene su dvije savrsene blastice. Ostajem jos par dana u Zg ovaj put, pa lagano kuci. Cijelo vrijeme imam neki dobar pozitivan osjecaj, neke leptirice u trbuhu nakon ET. Nadam se da sam ih lijepo ugostila i da ce bar jedan ostati. Nadamo se najboljem.


Tako je i meni ovoga puta,u meni dobar osjećaj , simptome ne pomisljam traziti niti misliti.mi smo svi individualni.mislim da cu u ponedjeljak pisnuti,a onda cemo vidjeti.neću čekati 14 dan za betu mislim da cu to negdje 11 dan.
Jedino imam problem sa umetanjem utrogestana.prvi put mi je ovako-Znači već treći dan jedva mogu prst ugurati.sve mi se nesto stislo,zatvorilo.nemam iskustva,pa se nekako nadam da je to vec pozitivan znak.
U ovom trecem postupku sam totalno opustena i drugacija...tako da brojim jos sitno.nadam se Katka da ce nam biti pozitivno

----------


## katka22

> Tako je i meni ovoga puta,u meni dobar osjećaj , simptome ne pomisljam traziti niti misliti.mi smo svi individualni.mislim da cu u ponedjeljak pisnuti,a onda cemo vidjeti.neću čekati 14 dan za betu mislim da cu to negdje 11 dan.
> Jedino imam problem sa umetanjem utrogestana.prvi put mi je ovako-Znači već treći dan jedva mogu prst ugurati.sve mi se nesto stislo,zatvorilo.nemam iskustva,pa se nekako nadam da je to vec pozitivan znak.
> U ovom trecem postupku sam totalno opustena i drugacija...tako da brojim jos sitno.nadam se Katka da ce nam biti pozitivno


I to ti je super simptom draga...mirisi na dobro kod tebe!
I meni ovaj put pise na onom otpusnom papiru da vadim betu 14 dana nakon(prosli put mi je pisalo 10.dan). Tesko cu ja izdrzat do tada, al vadit cu je oko 10-og dana...

----------


## milasova8

Hope,vibram za plus sutra! Sretno!

Katka,odlicno! Sad polako u iscekivanje pozitivne bete!

----------


## Hope1234

Ja sam sada isla na wc i obrisem se a u obrisu utrogestana tamnija krv...nadam se da je implatacijska ovoga puta.  Da ce me pozitivno iznenaditi

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam to imala 7dnt blastociste

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam sada isla na wc i obrisem se a u obrisu utrogestana tamnija krv...nadam se da je implatacijska ovoga puta.  Da ce me pozitivno iznenaditi


I iz tog postupka ima doma curicu od 2 i pol god. 


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Ja sam sada isla na wc i obrisem se a u obrisu utrogestana tamnija krv...nadam se da je implatacijska ovoga puta.  Da ce me pozitivno iznenaditi


Drzim fige da je implatacijsko! I javi ajde da je test pozitivan!

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova kako si? Kada imas slijedeci pregled?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova kako si? Kada imas slijedeci pregled?


Hvala draga na pitanju,dobro sam..ono sto je meni najbitnije je da nema krvarenja ni smedarenja pa mi je puno lakse..
Po cijele dane lezim i spavam i tako dok se taj hematom ne smanji..
Sutra idem na uzv u Petrovu pa 3.9 kod prof.I. pa cu kod nje voditi trudnocu
Kako ti hendlas s njih dvoje?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala draga na pitanju,dobro sam..ono sto je meni najbitnije je da nema krvarenja ni smedarenja pa mi je puno lakse..
> Po cijele dane lezim i spavam i tako dok se taj hematom ne smanji..
> Sutra idem na uzv u Petrovu pa 3.9 kod prof.I. pa cu kod nje voditi trudnocu
> Kako ti hendlas s njih dvoje?


Sa dvoje bude svakako  :Smile:  braco ima neku “terrible five” fazu, nista ne slusa, luda sam. Ona je super za sada.

Sretno na slijedeci uzv i sa prof I, zena zna biti jako ćudljiva. Jesi kod nje vodila prvu trudnocu?

----------


## katka22

Hope, jesi odradila test?

Ja sam...svakako. Danas je tek 1.dnt, i ustvari ne osluskujem neke posebne simptome jer imam ludu ekipu oko sebe s kojom je zabavno...od jucer me bocka nesto s lijeve strane, onaj osjecaj leptirica u trbuhu je isto povremeno prisutan...i jednostavno sam umorna. Bez imalo namjere za lezanjem, najradije sam na kaucu jer ne mogu dugo nista. Vjerojatno me terapija drma, sto li. Ali se trenutno osjecam trudnom.

----------


## ljube555

Hope, cekamo pozitivni testic!!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, cekamo pozitivni testic!!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ej drage moje...nista jos dns tek 7dnt...pre pre rano.naravno da sam pisnula onu trakicu iz mullera i nije nista pokazala...po meni tek 8 dan a 9i je najidealniji.po kalendaru mi sutra i M treba doci za sada i dalje zatvorena,piskim svako malo i imam iscjedak od utrogestana.i dn. ulozak mi je mokar.  Ahhahaha...a sada me toliko pikaju jajnici da sam legla....
Ovaj testic ne uzimam za zlo...ipak bilo je jace od mene morala sam...nestepljiva sam...he he

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope, jesi odradila test?
> 
> Ja sam...svakako. Danas je tek 1.dnt, i ustvari ne osluskujem neke posebne simptome jer imam ludu ekipu oko sebe s kojom je zabavno...od jucer me bocka nesto s lijeve strane, onaj osjecaj leptirica u trbuhu je isto povremeno prisutan...i jednostavno sam umorna. Bez imalo namjere za lezanjem, najradije sam na kaucu jer ne mogu dugo nista. Vjerojatno me terapija drma, sto li. Ali se trenutno osjecam trudnom.


Katka samo pozitiva..  I naravno da si trudna kao i ja...big kiss

----------


## ljube555

> Ej drage moje...nista jos dns tek 7dnt...pre pre rano.naravno da sam pisnula onu trakicu iz mullera i nije nista pokazala...po meni tek 8 dan a 9i je najidealniji.po kalendaru mi sutra i M treba doci za sada i dalje zatvorena,piskim svako malo i imam iscjedak od utrogestana.i dn. ulozak mi je mokar.  Ahhahaha...a sada me toliko pikaju jajnici da sam legla....
> Ovaj testic ne uzimam za zlo...ipak bilo je jace od mene morala sam...nestepljiva sam...he he


Ti si imala blastociste????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Ej drage moje...nista jos dns tek 7dnt...pre pre rano.naravno da sam pisnula onu trakicu iz mullera i nije nista pokazala...po meni tek 8 dan a 9i je najidealniji.po kalendaru mi sutra i M treba doci za sada i dalje zatvorena,piskim svako malo i imam iscjedak od utrogestana.i dn. ulozak mi je mokar.  Ahhahaha...a sada me toliko pikaju jajnici da sam legla....
> Ovaj testic ne uzimam za zlo...ipak bilo je jace od mene morala sam...nestepljiva sam...he he


Jel ono krvarenje stalo? 
Navijam i drzim fige za plus!

----------


## Hope1234

> Jel ono krvarenje stalo? 
> Navijam i drzim fige za plus!


Nema nikakvog krvarenja...sve je pod kontrolom....

----------


## Hope1234

> Ti si imala blastociste????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da da blastociste

----------


## milasova8

Onda ako je jucer bila implantacija,danas je rano za test..
Ja bi ga ponovila preksutra..

----------


## Hope1234

> Onda ako je jucer bila implantacija,danas je rano za test..
> Ja bi ga ponovila preksutra..


Mi se ubijamo s tim testovima...psihicki...nije bzv da se ceka 14 dana,ali sta cemo...kad smo nestrpljive...cekat cu do 9 dn... I u statistici stoji da 9 dan dovoljno luci hcg- a da ga mozemo ocitati na testu...netko ima ranije implatacije netko kasnije...ja sam i dalje pozitivna i sto Katka kaze imam leptirice u trbuhu

----------


## katka22

> Mi se ubijamo s tim testovima...psihicki...nije bzv da se ceka 14 dana,ali sta cemo...kad smo nestrpljive...cekat cu do 9 dn... I u statistici stoji da 9 dan dovoljno luci hcg- a da ga mozemo ocitati na testu...netko ima ranije implatacije netko kasnije...ja sam i dalje pozitivna i sto Katka kaze imam leptirice u trbuhu


2.dnt. Toliko je jos rano da te moje mrve vjerojatno jos lutaju ukrug po meni. Nakon ni jednog ET do sada nisam imala neki osjecaj odmah. Ustvari, davno nisam imala ET bez stimulacija, bockanja i svega sto prethodi pa tome mozes pripisati simptome. Zasad, jako se cudno osjecam od dana ET. Uzimam utrice i estrofem koji vjerojatno rade svoje. Cicke su zasad normalne, a veselila sam se povecanju. Osjecam uskost kao i ti pri umetanju vaginalete. I bockanje u lijevom jajniku. I strasan umor. I to je to, ustvari nista. Ali nekako sam mirna i pozitivna zasada i jos vjerujem. Sutra se tek vracam doma pa i drugo okruzenje doprinosi miru. 
Testovi...prosli put sam krenula 4.dan s minusima. I ono malo pozitive koju sam imala ubila sam s time. Nemam plan ovaj put, ali voljela bih izdrzati do 9.dnt, do bete. Mengu ocekujem tek 8.9. a to je jako, jako daleko. 
Tebi hope stvarno zelim da si uranila s testom i nadam se da ces nas sve razveseliti sutra. Samo uzmi neki pravi test da se mozes bar donekle osloniti na njega do bete.

----------


## Hope1234

> 2.dnt. Toliko je jos rano da te moje mrve vjerojatno jos lutaju ukrug po meni. Nakon ni jednog ET do sada nisam imala neki osjecaj odmah. Ustvari, davno nisam imala ET bez stimulacija, bockanja i svega sto prethodi pa tome mozes pripisati simptome. Zasad, jako se cudno osjecam od dana ET. Uzimam utrice i estrofem koji vjerojatno rade svoje. Cicke su zasad normalne, a veselila sam se povecanju. Osjecam uskost kao i ti pri umetanju vaginalete. I bockanje u lijevom jajniku. I strasan umor. I to je to, ustvari nista. Ali nekako sam mirna i pozitivna zasada i jos vjerujem. Sutra se tek vracam doma pa i drugo okruzenje doprinosi miru. 
> Testovi...prosli put sam krenula 4.dan s minusima. I ono malo pozitive koju sam imala ubila sam s time. Nemam plan ovaj put, ali voljela bih izdrzati do 9.dnt, do bete. Mengu ocekujem tek 8.9. a to je jako, jako daleko. 
> Tebi hope stvarno zelim da si uranila s testom i nadam se da ces nas sve razveseliti sutra. Samo uzmi neki pravi test da se mozes bar donekle osloniti na njega do bete.


Meni je dns dan za M...ne osjecam uopce kao da ju trebam dobiti..u ovome me svemu umiruje cinjenica da nisam prokrvarila sto u prva dva jesam bez obzira na terapiju.da treba biti pametna,prosli put je bio blijedi plus (u proslom postupku) pa znamo kako je bilo...sto se blizi dan D to mi je sada sve teze

----------


## milasova8

Hope,ja stvarno mislim da je to to kod tebe..
Cim je ono krvaruckanje stalo to je super znak..
Katka,izdrzi jos ovih par dugih dana i razveseli nas sve! 
Mislim da je prerano za simptome..
Kod mene  tek prekjucer potamnile bradavice i oko njih..
Ostalo nista..

Danas na UZV jedno srceko nam stalo(ocekivano,pa nisam tuzna) drugo kuca i sve je ok i u granicama..tocno odgovara tjednima..
Hematom puno manji..

----------


## Hope1234

> Hope,ja stvarno mislim da je to to kod tebe..
> Cim je ono krvaruckanje stalo to je super znak..
> Katka,izdrzi jos ovih par dugih dana i razveseli nas sve! 
> Mislim da je prerano za simptome..
> Kod mene  tek prekjucer potamnile bradavice i oko njih..
> Ostalo nista..
> 
> Danas na UZV jedno srceko nam stalo(ocekivano,pa nisam tuzna) drugo kuca i sve je ok i u granicama..tocno odgovara tjednima..
> Hematom puno manji..


Neka taj jedan bude veliki borac i razveseli mamu i tatu...
Ma nije ni bilo krvarenja,nego u iscjedku s utrogestanom smede..do sada nikada tako.Kad bi procurila to bi bilo to...odmah je bila roza krv kad se brisem,ali sad je sve cisto.Moje grudi su normalne,nisu bile ni vece ni manje,uvijek iste...Prije 10 godina u prirodnoj trudnoci nisam ni znala da sam trudna,nisam imala nikakve simptome pa sse nadam tome i sada...

----------


## Kadauna

katka22 sretno i držim fige. ali milasova8, pa ja u ljetnoj stanci propustila da si ti trudnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitam... polako dalje, upratila sam da vas je jedna mrvica napustila....... čuvajte se

----------


## katka22

> Hope,ja stvarno mislim da je to to kod tebe..
> Cim je ono krvaruckanje stalo to je super znak..
> Katka,izdrzi jos ovih par dugih dana i razveseli nas sve! 
> Mislim da je prerano za simptome..
> Kod mene  tek prekjucer potamnile bradavice i oko njih..
> Ostalo nista..
> 
> Danas na UZV jedno srceko nam stalo(ocekivano,pa nisam tuzna) drugo kuca i sve je ok i u granicama..tocno odgovara tjednima..
> Hematom puno manji..


Bravo za tvoju mrvicu, odlicno za smanjenje hematoma, tome smo se upravo i nadali. Sad bi sve trebalo ici lakse i mirnije. 
Ovaj put je kod mene stvarno nekako sve drugacije. Ne mogu to niti opisati pa necu ni pokusavati. Jednostavno, osjecaj je drugaciji.

----------


## Hope1234

> Bravo za tvoju mrvicu, odlicno za smanjenje hematoma, tome smo se upravo i nadali. Sad bi sve trebalo ici lakse i mirnije. 
> Ovaj put je kod mene stvarno nekako sve drugacije. Ne mogu to niti opisati pa necu ni pokusavati. Jednostavno, osjecaj je drugaciji.


Evo ja sam pisnula trakicu jutros i velika 0. Uzela sam uputnicu za betu ,otici cu ujutro...ne znam sta bih rekla,plakala bi a zelim biti jaka...Mislila sam da je to to,ali nece i nece i nece...Mislim da slijedi jedan veliki odmor nakon ove godine...jos se cujemo svakako

----------


## milasova8

Hope, jako mi je zao..
Znam kako boli neuspjeli postupci..grozno..
Isplaci se, bit ce ti lakse..
Odmori se,i skupit ces snage i volje za novi pokusaj..

----------


## Novodjete

Cao lutke moje!Nadam se da ce nam svima biti plusici.ja sam danas imala transver 2 četverostanična 2 dan vraceni ocjena odlicni.pa sada slijedi dugih 14 dana.dala mi je i fragmin da se i snjim tribam bosti svaku vecer.ovo mi je drugi pokusaj ivf.

----------


## katka22

> Evo ja sam pisnula trakicu jutros i velika 0. Uzela sam uputnicu za betu ,otici cu ujutro...ne znam sta bih rekla,plakala bi a zelim biti jaka...Mislila sam da je to to,ali nece i nece i nece...Mislim da slijedi jedan veliki odmor nakon ove godine...jos se cujemo svakako


Jos neki dan kad si se testirala meni je proslo kroz glavu da bi 7.dnt blastice vec trebalo biti lagano pozitivno. Ali tvoj optimizam mi je dao neku vjeru da mozda grijesim... zao mi je draga, uzasno. Nekako sam imala osjecaj da je to to. Kao sto milasova kaze, odradi sto moras da bi izbacila iz sebe sve sto trebas...odmori koliko trebas...i drz se.  
Taj stres testiranja sad i mene ceka za koji dan.

----------


## Hope1234

> Jos neki dan kad si se testirala meni je proslo kroz glavu da bi 7.dnt blastice vec trebalo biti lagano pozitivno. Ali tvoj optimizam mi je dao neku vjeru da mozda grijesim... zao mi je draga, uzasno. Nekako sam imala osjecaj da je to to. Kao sto milasova kaze, odradi sto moras da bi izbacila iz sebe sve sto trebas...odmori koliko trebas...i drz se.  
> Taj stres testiranja sad i mene ceka za koji dan.


Znas i sama da ima raznih dogadaja..od poc neg do pozitivnih...od ranih dokasnih implatacija.Naravno da treba biti optimista uvijek i do kraja... Nikada nije gotovo i postoji nada dok papir ne pokaze suprotno.ja sam danas ok,vratila sam se u normalu.pomirena sa situacijom.na neke stvari se ne moze utjecati.izvadila sam krv,sada sjedim u parku pod drvetom i mantram-ahahhaha...Ti Katka budi optimista do kraja i misli samo pozitivno..Ali def cu odmarat,vratiti se u pon na posao i na neko vrijeme ostaviti to sve iza sebe...Nekako sam svaki put sve manje razocarana...glupo zvuci ali nakon treceg puta nekako lakse to podnosim...ljubi vas...i cujemo se naravno

----------


## katka22

> Znas i sama da ima raznih dogadaja..od poc neg do pozitivnih...od ranih dokasnih implatacija.Naravno da treba biti optimista uvijek i do kraja... Nikada nije gotovo i postoji nada dok papir ne pokaze suprotno.ja sam danas ok,vratila sam se u normalu.pomirena sa situacijom.na neke stvari se ne moze utjecati.izvadila sam krv,sada sjedim u parku pod drvetom i mantram-ahahhaha...Ti Katka budi optimista do kraja i misli samo pozitivno..Ali def cu odmarat,vratiti se u pon na posao i na neko vrijeme ostaviti to sve iza sebe...Nekako sam svaki put sve manje razocarana...glupo zvuci ali nakon treceg puta nekako lakse to podnosim...ljubi vas...i cujemo se naravno


Draga, vjerujem da ce ti malo odmora donijeti i novu snagu. 

Evo, kod mene 4.dnt. Kriza me toliko bole da sam u strahu kao da ce me ukociti nesto. I jajnike strasno osjecam, sto bi oni sad ustvari trebali raditi? Skroz cudan osjecaj. Ne znam koliko cu izdrzati, cim sam se vratila doma ja sam pocela razmisljati o tome gdje mi je najbliza ljekarna.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,znas da je bol u krizima odlican znak..imala u obje trudnoce. 
Za jajnike ne znam,njih nisam osjecala..
Kad planiras test?

----------


## milasova8

Mene alergija ubija. Stalno kisem,nos curi,sav mi je u ranama..
Ne znam jel smijem sta popiti?

----------


## Hope1234

> Draga, vjerujem da ce ti malo odmora donijeti i novu snagu. 
> 
> Evo, kod mene 4.dnt. Kriza me toliko bole da sam u strahu kao da ce me ukociti nesto. I jajnike strasno osjecam, sto bi oni sad ustvari trebali raditi? Skroz cudan osjecaj. Ne znam koliko cu izdrzati, cim sam se vratila doma ja sam pocela razmisljati o tome gdje mi je najbliza ljekarna.


To za jajnike nista ne brini..sve je to normalno...imala si ovulaciju,sad si imala fet...i malo ti je sve osjetljivije...sve su to slatke brige...A sto se tice ljekarne sve je to jace od nas...ali koliko mozes izdrzi da ne pisnes...a za križa slažem se to je jedan dobar znak.Samo setaj i setaj.nemoj lezat.trebas se kretati da bude sto bolja prokrvljenost maternice...samo hrabro...

----------


## Hope1234

> Mene alergija ubija. Stalno kisem,nos curi,sav mi je u ranama..
> Ne znam jel smijem sta popiti?


Sve sto je na nekoj biljnoj bazi...Naravno da mozes...najbolje ce ti u ljekarni preporuciti.

----------


## katka22

> Katka,znas da je bol u krizima odlican znak..imala u obje trudnoce. 
> Za jajnike ne znam,njih nisam osjecala..
> Kad planiras test?


Ne znam sto bi ti rekla za test. Povratkom doma vratila se ludost, do jutros mi test nije padao na pamet...napravila sam sama sebi valjda najvecu ludost koju sam mogla. Imala glupi digitalni test iz Mullera doma od prosli put za koji sam se zaklela da cu ga baciti. I pokazao je minus, naravno. Nije mi to uopce trebalo. Uz svu pozitivu koju sam imala to mi stvarno nije trebalo. 




> Mene alergija ubija. Stalno kisem,nos curi,sav mi je u ranama..
> Ne znam jel smijem sta popiti?


Za to ti stvarno ne znam...da zvrcnes dr.?

----------


## Hope1234

> Ne znam sto bi ti rekla za test. Povratkom doma vratila se ludost, do jutros mi test nije padao na pamet...napravila sam sama sebi valjda najvecu ludost koju sam mogla. Imala glupi digitalni test iz Mullera doma od prosli put za koji sam se zaklela da cu ga baciti. I pokazao je minus, naravno. Nije mi to uopce trebalo. Uz svu pozitivu koju sam imala to mi stvarno nije trebalo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Za to ti stvarno ne znam...da zvrcnes dr.?


Katka 4dt je...I sama znas da je to valjda 1:1 000 000.... Necu ti pametovati i sama sam to prosla... Ali sad sama sebi reci da je pre pre rano...i strpi se jos malo.evo ja sam dobila mail beta negativna...
Posto ste vec nekoliko puta bile u Petrovoj,sto ja moram...? Javim im ishod i kako onda za par mjeseci kada se odlucim? Opet saljem uputnicu za narudžbu za dogovor? I zivo me zanima moj amh kad cu ga vaditi sada nakon tri stimulirana postupka

----------


## katka22

> Katka 4dt je...I sama znas da je to valjda 1:1 000 000.... Necu ti pametovati i sama sam to prosla... Ali sad sama sebi reci da je pre pre rano...i strpi se jos malo.evo ja sam dobila mail beta negativna...
> Posto ste vec nekoliko puta bile u Petrovoj,sto ja moram...? Javim im ishod i kako onda za par mjeseci kada se odlucim? Opet saljem uputnicu za narudžbu za dogovor? I zivo me zanima moj amh kad cu ga vaditi sada nakon tri stimulirana postupka


Sve znam. Na glupom testu pise da je osjetljiv na 25 jedinica bhcg. Sad ga vise nema pa bi ga trebalo izbrisati iz pamcenja...u nedjelju mi je 7.dnt pa cu se testirati opet (ako ne prodjem do tad kraj neke ljekarne :p). 
Javi rezultat svom dr pa vidi s njim. Kad se odlucis na ponovni pokusaj, digni novu D1 uputnicu i kreni nanovo. Na amh ti prema mom saznanju stimulacije ne utjecu tako da bi rezultat trebao biti isti kao da ih nisi ni imala. Kakav ti je bio zadnji amh i kad si ga vadila? Koliko imas godina?

----------


## Hope1234

> Sve znam. Na glupom testu pise da je osjetljiv na 25 jedinica bhcg. Sad ga vise nema pa bi ga trebalo izbrisati iz pamcenja...u nedjelju mi je 7.dnt pa cu se testirati opet (ako ne prodjem do tad kraj neke ljekarne :p). 
> Javi rezultat svom dr pa vidi s njim. Kad se odlucis na ponovni pokusaj, digni novu D1 uputnicu i kreni nanovo. Na amh ti prema mom saznanju stimulacije ne utjecu tako da bi rezultat trebao biti isti kao da ih nisi ni imala. Kakav ti je bio zadnji amh i kad si ga vadila? Koliko imas godina?


Zadnji amh 14.1 i vadila sam ga u 8 mjesecu (tocno prije godinu dana)- imam 33 godine

----------


## katka22

> Zadnji amh 14.1 i vadila sam ga u 8 mjesecu (tocno prije godinu dana)- imam 33 godine


Kako si reagirala na stimulacije koje si do sad imala? Znas, amh sam nije konacni pokazatelj stanja rezerve js. Bitan je i broj antralnih folikula na uzv i FSH. Jesi li i to paralelno odradila? Tvoj amh cini mi se spada u neku nizu skupinu plodnosti, ne znam sigurno jer nisi navela ref. vrijednosti. Ali ponavljam ti, on sam nikad nije mjerilo rezerve.

----------


## ljube555

> Ne znam sto bi ti rekla za test. Povratkom doma vratila se ludost, do jutros mi test nije padao na pamet...napravila sam sama sebi valjda najvecu ludost koju sam mogla. Imala glupi digitalni test iz Mullera doma od prosli put za koji sam se zaklela da cu ga baciti. I pokazao je minus, naravno. Nije mi to uopce trebalo. Uz svu pozitivu koju sam imala to mi stvarno nije trebalo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Za to ti stvarno ne znam...da zvrcnes dr.?


I ja danas napravila test 9dno ili isto neg.danas 24dc ovulacija bila 15dc... BT vrti se od 37.3 do 37.5... svi lade potonuli dok vidis neg.test... ali probati cu jos u pon.napraviti ali ne vjerujem bas u poz.ishod...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kriza me boli vec par dana a pogotovo dok trebam ustati...imam grcevi i pikanje u jajnicima... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> I ja danas napravila test 9dno ili isto neg.danas 24dc ovulacija bila 15dc... BT vrti se od 37.3 do 37.5... svi lade potonuli dok vidis neg.test... ali probati cu jos u pon.napraviti ali ne vjerujem bas u poz.ishod...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Draga ljube...ako sam ja uranila s testom, ti ga stvarno nisi trebala jos raditi. Velika je razlika u nasim situacijama, znas i sama. Kod prirodnog pokusavanja ti stvarno ne mozes tocno znati u kojem trenutku ti je bila ovulacija, odnosno kad se nakon toga mogla desiti oplodnja. Kad ustvari ocekujes mengu? Stvarno si pozurila s testiranjem previse. Gora si od mene.  :Laughing: Pricekaj jos bar 3-4 dana, tako cu i ja.

Ja stvarno ne zelim ni pomisliti na testove minimalno do 7.dnt sto pada u nedjelju i to samo ako nadjem odgovarajuci osjetljiv test. Ako ne, u ponedjeljak cu ici izvaditi betu pa sto bude, to ce biti 8.dnt i mora se pokazati ako je ima. Sljedeci tjedan krecem na posao jer ovo sjedenje doma, makar i na moru, jednostavno ubija. Kriza me inace bole kao nikad u zivotu, jednostavno neprirodno, ni jedan polozaj mi nije udoban i uopce mi nije ugodan osjecaj.

----------


## Hope1234

> Kako si reagirala na stimulacije koje si do sad imala? Znas, amh sam nije konacni pokazatelj stanja rezerve js. Bitan je i broj antralnih folikula na uzv i FSH. Jesi li i to paralelno odradila? Tvoj amh cini mi se spada u neku nizu skupinu plodnosti, ne znam sigurno jer nisi navela ref. vrijednosti. Ali ponavljam ti, on sam nikad nije mjerilo rezerve.


Nemam vise starih nalaza... Ne znam fsh sada .. Ne znam koliki je...za amh spadam u smanjenu plodnost.broj folikula na uzv-u, 6-9-14(ali u njima js 4-5-8)...dosta bude praznih

----------


## Hope1234

> Kako si reagirala na stimulacije koje si do sad imala? Znas, amh sam nije konacni pokazatelj stanja rezerve js. Bitan je i broj antralnih folikula na uzv i FSH. Jesi li i to paralelno odradila? Tvoj amh cini mi se spada u neku nizu skupinu plodnosti, ne znam sigurno jer nisi navela ref. vrijednosti. Ali ponavljam ti, on sam nikad nije mjerilo rezerve.


Nasla sam ipak... FSH 8.5, AMH 14.1 (0.5-52.5)

----------


## ljube555

> Draga ljube...ako sam ja uranila s testom, ti ga stvarno nisi trebala jos raditi. Velika je razlika u nasim situacijama, znas i sama. Kod prirodnog pokusavanja ti stvarno ne mozes tocno znati u kojem trenutku ti je bila ovulacija, odnosno kad se nakon toga mogla desiti oplodnja. Kad ustvari ocekujes mengu? Stvarno si pozurila s testiranjem previse. Gora si od mene. [emoji38]Pricekaj jos bar 3-4 dana, tako cu i ja.
> 
> Ja stvarno ne zelim ni pomisliti na testove minimalno do 7.dnt sto pada u nedjelju i to samo ako nadjem odgovarajuci osjetljiv test. Ako ne, u ponedjeljak cu ici izvaditi betu pa sto bude, to ce biti 8.dnt i mora se pokazati ako je ima. Sljedeci tjedan krecem na posao jer ovo sjedenje doma, makar i na moru, jednostavno ubija. Kriza me inace bole kao nikad u zivotu, jednostavno neprirodno, ni jedan polozaj mi nije udoban i uopce mi nije ugodan osjecaj.


Inace bi trebala 4.9 dobiti menst. Zadnja bila 7.8..

Tjesim se i ja sa tim da je prerano... ovulacijas.trakica bila pik pozit.13dc  pa predpost.da ovulac.bila oko 15dc... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pala mi naglo BT na 36.8... mislim da nista ovog puta... nismo te srece da uspije iz prvog puta....

Najrade bi vristala od tuge[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Pala mi naglo BT na 36.8... mislim da nista ovog puta... nismo te srece da uspije iz prvog puta....
> 
> Najrade bi vristala od tuge[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


BT se mjeri ujutro, prije dizanja iz kreveta. Ti si je mjerila sad, navecer? 
Ljube, polako. Jos nije gotovo, nastoj se malo smiriti i ne nabijati si pritisak. Sad mozes samo cekati.

----------


## ljube555

> BT se mjeri ujutro, prije dizanja iz kreveta. Ti si je mjerila sad, navecer? 
> Ljube, polako. Jos nije gotovo, nastoj se malo smiriti i ne nabijati si pritisak. Sad mozes samo cekati.


Da sad sam mjerila... ujutro bila 37.5

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Mene alergija ubija. Stalno kisem,nos curi,sav mi je u ranama..
> Ne znam jel smijem sta popiti?


ne smijes nista, tj. nikakve antihistaminike
probaj uzeti sumeci kalcij-citrat i vitamin c
meni je to kolko-tolko ublazilo simptome
netko je spomenuo na biljnoj bazi, ne znam na sto se mislilo, ali sto god - nista prije konzultacije s dr
ulje crnog kima isto ne smijes
suosjecam...i drz se, draga  :Love:

----------


## ljube555

Jutro, moju jutarnja BT 37.5 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene jutros s negativom. Sinoc su moji bolovi u jajniku i jednoj strani ledja bili toliko jaki da sam popila normabel ne znajuci sto drugo smijem. Zaspala sam jedva negdje usred noci...probudila se jutros s bolovima. Javila se mojoj dr koja me uputila na vadjenje krvi i urina, da eliminiramo neki urinoinfekt, kamence i sl. Eventualno i uzv desnog jajnika koji jako boli. Ne mirisi na dobro cini mi se. Drzte mi fige ipak...

----------


## milasova8

Katka,od cega bi mogla osjetiti tolike bolove u jajniku? Od terapije? 
Mozda je doslo do trudnoce pa se simptomi pojacavaju? 
Drzi se i nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu

----------


## katka22

> Katka,od cega bi mogla osjetiti tolike bolove u jajniku? Od terapije? 
> Mozda je doslo do trudnoce pa se simptomi pojacavaju? 
> Drzi se i nadamo se pozitivnom ishodu


A ne znam. U razgovoru sa dr. Baldani zakljucak je da nema nekih ginekoloskih razloga u ovoj fazi, s obzirom da je bio FET. Mozda je stvarno neki urino...eventualno, terapija koju pijem je mozda izazvala nesto sa zgrusavanjem...prenosim laicki, ne znam. Vidjet cu nakon sto mi protumace nalaze. U trudnoci sa sinom sam imala kamence u 5. mjesecu, takve sam ja srece. Pa ona situacija sa VM od prije par godina...ne znam. Moramo eliminirati sto mozemo. Ne znam hoce li vaditi betu, jos je rano, danas je 5.dnt. Ali bolovi, pogotovo u ledjima ne pustaju.

----------


## katka22

U tijeku su razne pretrage. Zasad potvrdjena hidronefroza desnog bubrega. Nije alarmantno, ali trebat cu neku terapiju. Obavila i pregled ginekologa, endo nesto ispod 9mm, znaci ispuhao se. Kao i moja vjera u ovaj pokusaj nazalost. Bit cu sretna ako izbjegnem hospitalizaciju.

----------


## Hope1234

> U tijeku su razne pretrage. Zasad potvrdjena hidronefroza desnog bubrega. Nije alarmantno, ali trebat cu neku terapiju. Obavila i pregled ginekologa, endo nesto ispod 9mm, znaci ispuhao se. Kao i moja vjera u ovaj pokusaj nazalost. Bit cu sretna ako izbjegnem hospitalizaciju.


Mozda ti to trenutno nista ne znači ali u mislila si mi...Probaj ostati pozitivna...javljaj se....

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ajme Katka, strašno!! Ne mogu zamisliti kako ti je. Probaj slušat liječnika i usmjerit se na svoje zdravlje, to je najbitnije sada!

----------


## katka22

Evo me, otpustena doma. Sto da vam kazem...dobila sam antibiotik koji mi ne bi trebao stetiti u slucaju trudnoce i uputu obilne hidracije. 
U prvoj trudnoci imala sam kamence/pijesak, ocito sam sklona tome. Trenutno sto imam jedino je strasan osjecaj tuge i ruzne bolove u ledjima. Tuzna, razocarana, ne mogu si pomoci...s pitanjem zasto se nesto opet moralo desiti meni bas u ovoj nekoj jako osjetljivoj fazi. Betu cu ipak vaditi tamo 10.dnt, sad mi bar nije nikakav veliki protisak jer bez obzira sto mi govore da nije nista gotovo, ja imam osjecaj da je.

----------


## milasova8

Ajoj Katka,bas mi je zao sta ti se sve to desava..
Drzi se, oporavi se..cuvaj zdravlje,to je u ovom trenu najvaznije..
Drzim fige da te na koncu pozitivna beta iznenadi!

----------


## sarasvati

Katka, kako si jutros?

----------


## November

Cure pozdrav!

Ja cu odmah napasti s pitanjem. U postupku sam, danas mi je bila aspiracija i dobili smo 19 js.
Zanima me znaci li mi taj broj automatski da mi ne gine hiper? Strah me toga...inace se osjecam ok, ne boli me nista jace nego zadnji put kad ih je dobiveno 7.

----------


## milasova8

> Cure pozdrav!
> 
> Ja cu odmah napasti s pitanjem. U postupku sam, danas mi je bila aspiracija i dobili smo 19 js.
> Zanima me znaci li mi taj broj automatski da mi ne gine hiper? Strah me toga...inace se osjecam ok, ne boli me nista jace nego zadnji put kad ih je dobiveno 7.


Jel ti dr.nakon aspiracije rekao sta vezano za hiper? Meni je odmah rekao da su jajnici uvecani i da idemo na freeze all..
Ne mora znaciti,prati se..ako ti je trbuh jako napuhan i boli te dole sve onda si u hiperu..
Sada miruj,pij jako puno vode,pazi da izmokris koliko popijes..
I sretno!

----------


## November

Ne, rekao je da sve super izgleda, jer imala sam 13 velikih folikula ali su i svi ovi manji dali js. Sutra cu cuti koliko je dobrih/zrelih js.
Nisam napuhana, bol je klasicna nakon punkcije. Lezat cu i cekati da vidim kako ce se stvar razvijati.
Mislila sam da takav broj js automatski znaci neizbjezan hiper...

----------


## katka22

> Katka, kako si jutros?


Hvala draga na pitanju, dobro sam. Puno bolje nego jučer. Potvrđena mi je E.coli u urinu jutros, sinoć sam imala i laganu temperaturu. Antibiotik koji pijem od jučer pokriva to sve pa već i djeluje. I zamisli ironije, kažu da mi je urin pun svačega kao kod prave trudnice. Nasmijah se slatko. 
Bol u leđima popušta iako ih osjećam još. Ispuhala sam se u potpunosti sva, od grudi nadalje, kao da ET uopće nisam imala. U svakom slučaju u svojoj glavi sam nekako zatvorila i poglavlje ovog pokušaja, valjda mi je tako lakše. Žao mi tih savršenih blastica i već razmišljam kad ću moći pokušati ponovo. 




> Ne, rekao je da sve super izgleda, jer imala sam 13 velikih folikula ali su i svi ovi manji dali js. Sutra cu cuti koliko je dobrih/zrelih js.
> Nisam napuhana, bol je klasicna nakon punkcije. Lezat cu i cekati da vidim kako ce se stvar razvijati.
> Mislila sam da takav broj js automatski znaci neizbjezan hiper...


Ne znači nužno velik broj js hiper. Doktori bi ti još u procesu stimulacije, a pogotovo nakon aspiracije skrenuli pažnju na to i tražili čak kontrolu razine E2 u krvi. Mislim da možeš biti mirna i čekati ET 5.dan jer s tim brojem js će svakako ići na blastice. Svakako pazi na sve eventualne promjene kao što kaže milasova i u tom slučaju javi se svom dr. Sretno draga!

----------


## Hope1234

> Evo me, otpustena doma. Sto da vam kazem...dobila sam antibiotik koji mi ne bi trebao stetiti u slucaju trudnoce i uputu obilne hidracije. 
> U prvoj trudnoci imala sam kamence/pijesak, ocito sam sklona tome. Trenutno sto imam jedino je strasan osjecaj tuge i ruzne bolove u ledjima. Tuzna, razocarana, ne mogu si pomoci...s pitanjem zasto se nesto opet moralo desiti meni bas u ovoj nekoj jako osjetljivoj fazi. Betu cu ipak vaditi tamo 10.dnt, sad mi bar nije nikakav veliki protisak jer bez obzira sto mi govore da nije nista gotovo, ja imam osjecaj da je.


Zao mi je što se sve to dogada...Duboko duboko u sebi znaš da još nista nije gotovo...tako da trosi terapiju da se rijesis te bestije i budi hrabra i ustrajna.

----------


## milasova8

Katka,drzi se,dobro da je bolje..
Ishod ETa vjerujem da ce biti pozitivan,nakon svega..

Kod mene opet neko malo smedarenje,leda me bole..imam i proljev tako da je veselo..
Jako se bojim za mrvu,ali nadam se najboljem..
U pon.navecer idem svojoj ginekologici prvi put da vidim sto ona kaze..

----------


## katka22

> Katka,drzi se,dobro da je bolje..
> Ishod ETa vjerujem da ce biti pozitivan,nakon svega..
> 
> Kod mene opet neko malo smedarenje,leda me bole..imam i proljev tako da je veselo..
> Jako se bojim za mrvu,ali nadam se najboljem..
> U pon.navecer idem svojoj ginekologici prvi put da vidim sto ona kaze..


Ajoj...zvuci kao neka viroza...samo se hidriraj s nekim cajem i miruj naravno. To smedjarenje je valjda taj ludi hematom koji se nadajmo se povlaci. Sve ce bit ok draga.

----------


## Hay123

> Cure pozdrav!
> 
> Ja cu odmah napasti s pitanjem. U postupku sam, danas mi je bila aspiracija i dobili smo 19 js.
> Zanima me znaci li mi taj broj automatski da mi ne gine hiper? Strah me toga...inace se osjecam ok, ne boli me nista jace nego zadnji put kad ih je dobiveno 7.


November nista ne brini, ja sam u zadnjoj stimulaciji imala 35js i nisam bila u hiperstimulaciji niti imala nikakve simptome hiperstimulacije! Super sam se osjecala ali kako endometrij se jako zadebljao u tom ciklusu, kazu da nije dobro da je predebeo onda se odustalo od transfera i bolje da se tijelo odmori pa smo isli na fet.

----------


## Kengurica

Hay, 35?

----------


## Kengurica

Pukao mi post pa mi samo dio poslalo. Da li je ti bilo u hrvatskoj bolnici/klinici i koja je stimulacija?

----------


## Libra

> Cure pozdrav!
> 
> Ja cu odmah napasti s pitanjem. U postupku sam, danas mi je bila aspiracija i dobili smo 19 js.
> Zanima me znaci li mi taj broj automatski da mi ne gine hiper? Strah me toga...inace se osjecam ok, ne boli me nista jace nego zadnji put kad ih je dobiveno 7.


Problem hipera je sto se zna odraziti tek kasnije tj.par dana nakon. Vjerujem da ce se ici na blastice i da ce te dr pratit uzv-om pa odluciti sto napraviti.

----------


## marla-s

> Hvala draga na pitanju, dobro sam. Puno bolje nego jučer. Potvrđena mi je E.coli u urinu jutros, sinoć sam imala i laganu temperaturu. Antibiotik koji pijem od jučer pokriva to sve pa već i djeluje. I zamisli ironije, kažu da mi je urin pun svačega kao kod prave trudnice. Nasmijah se slatko. 
> Bol u leđima popušta iako ih osjećam još. Ispuhala sam se u potpunosti sva, od grudi nadalje, kao da ET uopće nisam imala. U svakom slučaju u svojoj glavi sam nekako zatvorila i poglavlje ovog pokušaja, valjda mi je tako lakše. Žao mi tih savršenih blastica i već razmišljam kad ću moći pokušati ponovo.


Mene su zbog HS hospitalizirali i pri izlazu iz bolnice su mi rekli da su pronasli e.colli u UK. Bila sam tako utucena, trudnoca potvrdjena, a onda ta bestija za koju znam koliko uporna i prokleta moze biti... medjutim, nakon kure antibiotika - UK sterilna, trudnoca se odvija kako treba..
I samo neka tako ostane. Isto zelim i tebi :hug:




> Ne, rekao je da sve super izgleda, jer imala sam 13 velikih folikula ali su i svi ovi manji dali js. Sutra cu cuti koliko je dobrih/zrelih js.
> Nisam napuhana, bol je klasicna nakon punkcije. Lezat cu i cekati da vidim kako ce se stvar razvijati.
> Mislila sam da takav broj js automatski znaci neizbjezan hiper...


Mila, meni su punktirali svega 5 js (folikula je bilo 9-10), dvije su se oplodile, a doslo je do HS (i to nakon "boostera", dva tjedna nakon transfera).
Tako, nema bas nekih zacrtanih pravila, iako ima vecih i manjih mogucnosti za nesto.

Meni su nakon svega na humanoj rekle i sestre i doktorica da oni vole kad dodje do hipera (meni ovo bas nije ni do danas sjelo, al ok, recimo da znam na sto su mislile), jer to poveca sanse za trudnocom... eto, svaceg ima, a ti se cuvaj i neka sve bude dobro :hug:

----------


## ljube555

Katka draga, kakvo stanje kod tebe????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Ok sam. Puno bolje. Samo povremeno u nekom polozaju me malo zaboli donji dio ledja, ali sad je to super. Simptoma drugih nikakvih, kao da ET nije ni bio. Nastavila sam s terapijom, ali cak ni grudi ne reagiraju na utrice. 
Vracam se u svakodnevicu sutra ocekujuci tu srijedu da s betom zatvorimo i ovu pricu. 
Prodje mi povremeno kroz glavu: sto ako? Ali prerealna sam ja osoba da bi se ufuravala u taj film. Uzet cu si pauzu koji mjesec, do zime. Ocekuje me zanimljiv sluzbeni put koji sam skoro odgodila zbog postupka, ali eto, ipak nisam. 
Cekam da pocnem plakat. Namucila sam se zadnjih mjeseci, a zavrsetak me bas razocarao. 
Ti ljube, kako si?

----------


## ljube555

> Ok sam. Puno bolje. Samo povremeno u nekom polozaju me malo zaboli donji dio ledja, ali sad je to super. Simptoma drugih nikakvih, kao da ET nije ni bio. Nastavila sam s terapijom, ali cak ni grudi ne reagiraju na utrice. 
> Vracam se u svakodnevicu sutra ocekujuci tu srijedu da s betom zatvorimo i ovu pricu. 
> Prodje mi povremeno kroz glavu: sto ako? Ali prerealna sam ja osoba da bi se ufuravala u taj film. Uzet cu si pauzu koji mjesec, do zime. Ocekuje me zanimljiv sluzbeni put koji sam skoro odgodila zbog postupka, ali eto, ipak nisam. 
> Cekam da pocnem plakat. Namucila sam se zadnjih mjeseci, a zavrsetak me bas razocarao. 
> Ti ljube, kako si?


A neznam ni ja kaj bi rekla... danas mi je 14dan od poz.LH trakice odnosi bili prije toga i na sam dan... danas napravila test neg.je.... a BT ne pada i ujutro bila 37.3... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Mozda tesmo izracunati bas dan ovulaciji posto LH trak.bila pozitivna i 13dc i 14dc... i sada ovulacija moze biti i 15 i 16dc... tko ce ga znati.... samo znam da test vise necu raditi jedino cu napraviti ako do cetvrtka ne dode menstr...danas mi je 27dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Imam jos malo malo nade...zbog BT ... i osjecam nekako da ilak u pitanju trudnoca... do srijede bi trebalo svako stici menst.ako nema trudn.

Ako 16dc bila ovulacija u srijedu bude dva tjedna nakon ovul.ako bila 15dc onda u utorak.... e sada sve u bozjem rukama... ako do cetvrtka ne dode tad cemo napraviti test...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Sve sto mozes je cekati ljube...
Ustvari, na ovoj temi ti ni jedna cura ne moze dati odgovore na tvoja pitanja i nedoumice jer mi ovdje nazalost ne mozemo zaceti prirodno. 
Moj ti je savjet da pronadjes temu Prije zaceca (mislim da se tako zove), tamo borave cure koje rade na zacecu prirodnim putem i s kojima ces kvalitetnije moci raspravljati o svojoj sadasnjoj situaciji. 
Ovako, tema se gusi sa razgovorima kojima tu nije mjesto.

----------


## November

Katka drzim ti fige.

Od mojih bajnih 19js, svega 9 je bilo dobrih, a samo 7 se dijeli. Transfer u cetvrtak, ako prezivim od brige dotad hocu li uopce imati koju blasticu :/

----------


## milasova8

November,drzim fige za sto vise blastica..
Uvijek je gorak okus kad od tolikog broja js vecina ih otpadne..

Kayka,znaci nista od testa? Cekas betu u srijedu? 
Sretno!

----------


## Hay123

November, ja sam imala stvarno jako puno tih js u stimuliranom ciklusu u Rijeci s menopurom i "orangutanom". Od svega toga bile su na kraju samo dvije blastice i nista od toga... doduse ostalo je jos dosta zaleđenih jajnih stanica. Ne znam iskreno nisam ni stigla prouciti kolike su sanse da uspije postupak iz tih zaledjenih js. Uglavnom kad ih se pojavi tako puno budu izgleda losije kvalitete!
Probaj ne razmisljati, makni fokus na nesto drugo, ove stvari su jako neizvjesne tako da ne mozes nista predvidjeti unatoc razmisljanju!

----------


## katka22

> Katka drzim ti fige.
> 
> Od mojih bajnih 19js, svega 9 je bilo dobrih, a samo 7 se dijeli. Transfer u cetvrtak, ako prezivim od brige dotad hocu li uopce imati koju blasticu :/


Hvala ti...
Tako nekako sam ja slicno reagirala prosli put na Elonvu. Na kraju ostali s 2 blastice, neuspjesno. To s mojom anamnezom nije dobar rezultat i ocito neodgovarajuca stimulacija. Tebi zelim da te doceka barem 4 od tih 7, da imas za vise od jednog ET. 




> November,drzim fige za sto vise blastica..
> Uvijek je gorak okus kad od tolikog broja js vecina ih otpadne..
> 
> Kayka,znaci nista od testa? Cekas betu u srijedu? 
> Sretno!


Sutra na 9.dnt idem ujutro vadit betu. Kao zakljucak. I da mogu poceti sa zescim antibiotikom za e.coli. Ne mogu ni mislit o testovima vise. Svi su mi do sad u svim postupcima bili negativni. U teskom sam pms-u. Od sinoc osjecam lagano grudi i uzasan pritisak u podrucju maternice, kao pred mengu. Redovno bi trebala dobiti za cca 5 dana. Koristim i dalje terapiju i iskreno, jedva je se cekam rijesiti. Sve u svemu dobro sam, ne boli me bubreg vise, situacija se smirila, nalijevam se cujem brusnice i nadam se da ce i ovo proci brzo. 
A kad cemo ponovo...stvarno ne znam. Imamo jos 4 smrznute blastice. Ovo novo stanje sa tankim endometrijem me poprilicno iznenadilo. Morat cu si dat vremena da se dobro oljustim i pokusam stvoriti bolje uvjete. Mislim da nemam ni volje ni snage za nove stimulacije. 
Kako si ti, osjecas se ok? Smedjarenje stalo?

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala ti...
> Tako nekako sam ja slicno reagirala prosli put na Elonvu. Na kraju ostali s 2 blastice, neuspjesno. To s mojom anamnezom nije dobar rezultat i ocito neodgovarajuca stimulacija. Tebi zelim da te doceka barem 4 od tih 7, da imas za vise od jednog ET. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutra na 9.dnt idem ujutro vadit betu. Kao zakljucak. I da mogu poceti sa zescim antibiotikom za e.coli. Ne mogu ni mislit o testovima vise. Svi su mi do sad u svim postupcima bili negativni. U teskom sam pms-u. Od sinoc osjecam lagano grudi i uzasan pritisak u podrucju maternice, kao pred mengu. Redovno bi trebala dobiti za cca 5 dana. Koristim i dalje terapiju i iskreno, jedva je se cekam rijesiti. Sve u svemu dobro sam, ne boli me bubreg vise, situacija se smirila, nalijevam se cujem brusnice i nadam se da ce i ovo proci brzo. 
> A kad cemo ponovo...stvarno ne znam. Imamo jos 4 smrznute blastice. Ovo novo stanje sa tankim endometrijem me poprilicno iznenadilo. Morat cu si dat vremena da se dobro oljustim i pokusam stvoriti bolje uvjete. Mislim da nemam ni volje ni snage za nove stimulacije. 
> Kako si ti, osjecas se ok? Smedjarenje stalo?


Drage moje sve nešto super pozitivno, a na kraju svi u totalnom knock down-u...Ja iskreno više nemam nista niti pameyno niti glupo za reci... Svašta smo prošle,ti Katka i više od mene...Jednostavno više ne znam što je dobro ,sto je lose...ali se nadam da ce nam svima sjati sunce...
Najgore je cekanje i neizvjesnost..

----------


## milasova8

Katka,od srca zelim da te sutra beta iznenadi!
I da ti skroz poremeti ove planove -)

Ja sam ok,stalo smedarenje..

----------


## katka22

Moja beta na 9.dnt je 239,1. U soku sam

----------


## Optimist

> Moja beta na 9.dnt je 239,1. U soku sam


Aaaaaaaaaaaaa, diiiivnooooo, cestitam!!!
Bas sam pratila tvoju pricu i nekako sam se nadala ovakvom ishodu!
Bravo!

----------


## Kengurica

Wow Katka, bas mi je drago da te takvo super iznenadjenje zateklo.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Znala sam Katka! Samo sam šutila, i čekala danas da javiš. Čestitam, baš si jako jako zaslužila nakon svega ❤️

----------


## milasova8

Jooojjj Katka, toliko mi je drago da su ti se poremetili planovi!!!!! Cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## katka22

Hvala vam cure...
Još me šok nije popustio. Beta je poprilično velika. Iako to ništa ne znači, svjesna sam mogućnosti blizanaca. I zamislite, moje tijelo očito na trudnoću reagira urinoinfektom...

----------


## aska

Katka,cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

Katka... cestitam, bas lijepo iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

> Hvala vam cure...
> Još me šok nije popustio. Beta je poprilično velika. Iako to ništa ne znači, svjesna sam mogućnosti blizanaca. I zamislite, moje tijelo očito na trudnoću reagira urinoinfektom...


Nije to meni ništa čudno, trudnoća je ipak drugo stanje i tijelo očito je preosjetljivo na bakterije u urinu koje inače bez problema podnosimo. Meni se javi uroinfekt kad sam pod jačim stresom, tako da i ovdje je tijelo pod velikim stresom, što hormonskim što umnim.  :Trči:  Svakako sam jako sretna zbog tebe, baš jako lijepa vijest koja daje nadu svima nama koje želimo isto! Uživaj koliko možeš u ovom danu, a sad kako ćeš riješiti upalu i sve, a ne smiješ antibiotike, uh, uh, no glavno da je beba tu! Natoči se vodom s limunom i brusnicom, tako sam ja riješila E. Coli bez antibiotika. Please javljaj ponavljanu betu u četvrtak! <3

----------


## ljube555

> Moja beta na 9.dnt je 239,1. U soku sam


Cestitam, draga od svega srca i sretno dalje!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hope1234

> Hvala vam cure...
> Još me šok nije popustio. Beta je poprilično velika. Iako to ništa ne znači, svjesna sam mogućnosti blizanaca. I zamislite, moje tijelo očito na trudnoću reagira urinoinfektom...


Katka wow!!! Ipak odgađaš putovanje!!! He he he... I vidiš da treba biti realan i optimista!!! Jejiiiiii

----------


## Jelka

Jao katkaaaa sreća neviđena!! Znam ja zašto iz prikrajka pratim temu i samo čekam  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Čestitam draga na malome čudu! Hvala dragom Bogu! Još jedna potvrda da se sve okrene kad se čovjek krene miriti s križem koji mu Bog da! Ljubim te i veselim se s tobom!

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Katka wow!!! Ipak odgađaš putovanje!!! He he he... I vidiš da treba biti realan i optimista!!! Jejiiiiii


Da, da..odgodjeno danas. Te moje mrve jos su milimetarske a vec mi kroje zivot. 




> Jao katkaaaa sreća neviđena!! Znam ja zašto iz prikrajka pratim temu i samo čekam  
> 
> Čestitam draga na malome čudu! Hvala dragom Bogu! Još jedna potvrda da se sve okrene kad se čovjek krene miriti s križem koji mu Bog da! Ljubim te i veselim se s tobom!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk


Jelkaaaaa...prije koliko ono godina smo ovdje zajedno tipkale???

Hvala vam cure, od srca. Euforija ne splasnjava, nazire se lagani strah od buducih koraka koje moramo prijeci... nek nam Bog pomogne dalje. 
Javljat cu se redovno, ne brinite!
Ljubim sve trudilice i saljem trudnicke prasine!

----------


## biska

Jeeee, Katka, čestitam!!!

----------


## Jelka

> Da, da..odgodjeno danas. Te moje mrve jos su milimetarske a vec mi kroje zivot. 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelkaaaaa...prije koliko ono godina smo ovdje zajedno tipkale???
> 
> Hvala vam cure, od srca. Euforija ne splasnjava, nazire se lagani strah od buducih koraka koje moramo prijeci... nek nam Bog pomogne dalje. 
> Javljat cu se redovno, ne brinite!
> Ljubim sve trudilice i saljem trudnicke prasine!


Auuuuu, 15 godina eeeeeek

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Katka cestitkeeee draga!  :Kiss:  <3

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Moja beta na 9.dnt je 239,1. U soku sam


Cestitam,neka ti je sa srecom dalje

----------


## November

Katka cestitam od srca!!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## lopuzica

Provirila sam samo da vidim sta se desava sa Katkom, kad ono imam sta i procitati!!!! Cestitam draga od srca, navijam za pravilno duplanje u cetvrtak i za normalan razvoj daljih dogadjaja!!!! Izgleda da se neke stvari zaista desavaju “kad se najmanje nadas”!!! Cuvaj se i obavjestavaj nas!!!

----------


## Ginger

katka22 divna vijest! cestitam!

milasova, kako si?

----------


## milasova8

> katka22 divna vijest! cestitam!
> 
> milasova, kako si?


Ginger draga, hvala na pitanju,dobro sam..
Bila na UZV i sve je ok..hematoma nema,druga GV u nestajanju,kaze da ne znam da je bila ne bih vam ju ni spominjao tako da ide ka dobrom..moja mrva lijepo raste i sad vjerujem da ce biti ok do kraja..

----------


## Ginger

bravo! sad samo strpljivo i polako!

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam katka22 i  potpisujem našu Ginger, sad polako..... 

Ginger  :Heart:  mogle bi koju kavu organizirati, dolaziš li što u ZG?

----------


## katka22

Hvala vam svima drage suborke...
Upravo se spremam za vadjenje krvi za ponavljanje bete. Nalaz bude unutar sat vremena pa cu vam javiti. 
Osjecam se super, nemam nikakvih tegoba, ali ni simptoma osim dosta mokrenja i grceva oko maternice. Cak ni grudi ne osjecam. Toliko o simptomima nakon ET.

----------


## katka22

Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 ❤️❤️

----------


## Jelka

> Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Hvala Bogu, neka tako ide i dalje <3

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 ❤️❤️


Katka draga cestitam od  :Heart: 
Sto ti se sve izdogadjalo zadnje vrijeme i zasluzila si!

----------


## ljube555

> Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 [emoji3590][emoji3590]


Cestitam draga od svega srca!!!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Nije me bilo dugo i procitam tako divne vijesti!!!
Katka generacijo  :Smile:  cestitam ti od srca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
A simptoma ama bas nikakvih nisam imala ni ja  :Laughing:

----------


## Hay123

Tri put hura za Katku!!!!
Sretno dalje!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Katka,odlicna beta! Sad polako i strpljivo do kraja..

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Dali je tko pio decortin 5mg? Krecem na prvu inseminaciju. Rekla je da krenem dns na 3dc ga piti..al nisam skuzila do kad  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Ja sam pila decortin u proslom postupku i pijem i sad.

Mi smo od na kraju 7 oplodenih js dobili danas 5 blastica. No danas je ipak nakon transfera jedna propala, tako da smo smrznuli dvije, i kod mene su dvije. Kaze biologica da su bez greske....Uzeli smo i embryoglue. Sad cekanje  :Smile:

----------


## edina

> Ja sam pila decortin u proslom postupku i pijem i sad.
> 
> Mi smo od na kraju 7 oplodenih js dobili danas 5 blastica. No danas je ipak nakon transfera jedna propala, tako da smo smrznuli dvije, i kod mene su dvije. Kaze biologica da su bez greske....Uzeli smo i embryoglue. Sad cekanje


Meni je dva puta uspelo za embrryoglue.

----------


## milasova8

> Ja sam pila decortin u proslom postupku i pijem i sad.
> 
> Mi smo od na kraju 7 oplodenih js dobili danas 5 blastica. No danas je ipak nakon transfera jedna propala, tako da smo smrznuli dvije, i kod mene su dvije. Kaze biologica da su bez greske....Uzeli smo i embryoglue. Sad cekanje


To je odlican rezultat! 
Sretno!

----------


## Sarah777

> Druga beta 11.dnt 632,6 ❤️❤️


Katka, cestitam! ❤❤❤❤ sretno dalje i nek bude sve super do kraja

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ja sam pila decortin u proslom postupku i pijem i sad.
> 
> Mi smo od na kraju 7 oplodenih js dobili danas 5 blastica. No danas je ipak nakon transfera jedna propala, tako da smo smrznuli dvije, i kod mene su dvije. Kaze biologica da su bez greske....Uzeli smo i embryoglue. Sad cekanje


Odlican rezultat  :Smile: ! Drzim ti fige  :Smile: !! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam pila decortin u proslom postupku i pijem i sad.
> 
> Mi smo od na kraju 7 oplodenih js dobili danas 5 blastica. No danas je ipak nakon transfera jedna propala, tako da smo smrznuli dvije, i kod mene su dvije. Kaze biologica da su bez greske....Uzeli smo i embryoglue. Sad cekanje


Vidis da su ostale taman 4 kao sto rekoh stranicu prije...i moram se sloziti s milasovom, cini mi se da je to super rezultat od pocetnih 7. Sad ti zelim da nas za 10-ak dana razveselis sa predivnom betom poput moje...❤️

Hvala vam cure jos jednom svima...prvi sok od iscekivanja duplanja je prosao, kao sto vidite skoro smo se i utrostrucili. Sljedeci sok, uzv, ocekuje nas sljedeci petak kad bi trebala biti 5+2 tt. I to je jos rano, ali s obzirom na betu, moja dr ocekuje da bi trebali vec nesto vidjeti. Sto da vam kazem, nastojimo jos procesuirati vijesti, zasad sam ostala doma dok ne vidimo na cemu smo pa cemo onda planirati dalje. Osjecam se super, simptoma nikakvih ni dalje, cak ni grudi posebno. Osim sto dosta mokrim, ne izdrzim noc bez budjenja i nekako mi se cini da mi je trbuh malo vise isturen sto pripisujem terapiji koju i dalje pijem. Na utricima 3*2 i estrofemu 3*4mg sam trenutno, ne znam do kada, ali to ocito djeluje na napuhavanje, iako bez nadutosti.
Svim trudilicama i cekalicama kojecega zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta da sto prije ugledaju pozitivne bete...

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Katka, cestitam! ❤❤❤❤ sretno dalje i nek bude sve super do kraja


Sarah777,kad kreces opet u postupak?

----------


## November

Hvala svima!
Mene danas od popodne muci neka strasna pospanost/vrtoglavica. 2dp5dt je. Inace sve normalno. Pijem decortin, aspirin, folacin i stavljam utrice. Znam da oni oralno mogu imati takav efekt, mogu li izazvati vrtoglavicu ako se stavljaju vaginalno?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jeste imale kakve nuspojave od klomifena i decortina? Ja sam predvecer postala napuhnuta.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Mene je taj klomifen dotukao, bio mi je gori nego full stimulacija, imala sam osjecaj da su mi jajnici 7 puta veci i da hodam kao patka  :Laughing: 
Zato sam se bojala gonala kad ono sasvim suprotno..ocito da nismo isti j da svatko drugacije reagira.. al uglavnom meni je bio uzas  :Shock:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Mene je taj klomifen dotukao, bio mi je gori nego full stimulacija, imala sam osjecaj da su mi jajnici 7 puta veci i da hodam kao patka [emoji38]
> Zato sam se bojala gonala kad ono sasvim suprotno..ocito da nismo isti j da svatko drugacije reagira.. al uglavnom meni je bio uzas


A ocito svatko drugacije reagira! A sta kazu cure, sta im uglavnom bude? Za koju nuspojavu treba reagirati i kako? Nova sam u svemu tome..pa da znam kaj je normalno a za kaj mozda treba reagirati.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Astoria

Ne znam za druge, meni uglavnom nije pasao..
Mislim da se nemas cega plasit i da on sigurno nece dovest do neke situacije na koju bi trebala reagirat.
Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ne znam za druge, meni uglavnom nije pasao..
> Mislim da se nemas cega plasit i da on sigurno nece dovest do neke situacije na koju bi trebala reagirat.
> Sretno!


Hvala ti  :Smile:  i ja se nadam

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

I meni je klomifen bio uzas, nuspojave grozne. Puno zena tako reagira. Bit ce sve ok.
Meni je evo 4dp5dt vec. Vrijeme ide, nek samo ide!

----------


## Iki25

Pozdrav,nova sam na forumu...u petak su mi vracene 2 blastociste,od jutros imam bolove kao pred PMS,da li je neka imala takve bolove i da li treba da se zabrinem...?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> I meni je klomifen bio uzas, nuspojave grozne. Puno zena tako reagira. Bit ce sve ok.
> Meni je evo 4dp5dt vec. Vrijeme ide, nek samo ide!


Ma budr valjda  :Wink: ! Sretnooooo drzim fige [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Iki pozdrav, mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, mnoge cure su imale takve bolove, nekima je to bio rani pokazatelj trudnoće, pa neka to bude i u tvom slučaju!

----------


## katka22

Dosla sam vas skicnuti i zavibrati za November. Sretno draga...
Ni dalje nemam ni jedan poseban simptom. Super se osjecam inace, ne boli, ne probada nista, nikakvih simptoma osim i dalje dosta cestog mokrenja. Jedino sto eventualno mogu pripisati kao promjenu je zastoj u probavi. U prvoj trudnoci me to izludjivalo isto od prvog dana.
 Danas je 16.dnt. Betu nismo vise ponavljali, cekam uzv u petak. Uopce ne znam hoce li se ista jos i tad vidjeti, al nadam se da hoce da se dodatno umirimo malo.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Dosla sam vas skicnuti i zavibrati za November. Sretno draga...
> Ni dalje nemam ni jedan poseban simptom. Super se osjecam inace, ne boli, ne probada nista, nikakvih simptoma osim i dalje dosta cestog mokrenja. Jedino sto eventualno mogu pripisati kao promjenu je zastoj u probavi. U prvoj trudnoci me to izludjivalo isto od prvog dana.
>  Danas je 16.dnt. Betu nismo vise ponavljali, cekam uzv u petak. Uopce ne znam hoce li se ista jos i tad vidjeti, al nadam se da hoce da se dodatno umirimo malo.


Odlicno draga!! Javi nam kako je uzv prosao. Jesi na bo ili radis?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

katka22, ma kako neće, vidjet će se, danas si 5+0, dakle u petak bi bila 5+3, za srčeko je vjerojatno još mrvicu rano ali ćeš moći vidjeti bar mrvice. Tko te je naručio na uzv, to oni i Petrovoj tako rano naručuju? SRETNO i jedva čekamo novosti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katka22

> katka22, ma kako neće, vidjet će se, danas si 5+0, dakle u petak bi bila 5+3, za srčeko je vjerojatno još mrvicu rano ali ćeš moći vidjeti bar mrvice. Tko te je naručio na uzv, to oni i Petrovoj tako rano naručuju? SRETNO i jedva čekamo novosti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sutra sam 5tt, nije Petrova nego moja ginekologinja koja me prati oduvijek (inace subspec.repr. med. na Petrovoj) tako da mi je situacija sto se toga tice idealna.
Mislim da uzv ne ide inace tako rano osim u nasim slucajevima i meni je drago da nas tu poslusaju, razumiju oni nase strahove...
Trenutno tema u glavi osim nadanja da je sve ok, je samo iscekivanje koliko bi mrvica mogli vidjeti. Taj dio jos nisam procesuirala. Ovo da sam trudna...najradije bi vikala s krova. 
Ne radim zasad, na bo sam, nekako cekam da prodje uzv pa cu vidjeti sto i kako dalje. Odgovara mi malo ovog odmora doma.

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger  mogle bi koju kavu organizirati, dolaziš li što u ZG?


K  :Heart: 
joooj, rado bih na kavu opet  :Smile: 
al u zg sam stvarno rijetko zadnje vrijeme....

----------


## November

5dp5dt - plus ko kuća!

----------


## milasova8

> 5dp5dt - plus ko kuća!


Cestitammmm!!! 
I vjerujem da je sada to TO!! 
Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> 5dp5dt - plus ko kuća!


Cestitammmm  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

November, čestitam!!!

----------


## katka22

> 5dp5dt - plus ko kuća!


Dragaaaaaa, cestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Sybila

Katka cestitam! I ja sam kao Kadauna sklona reci "mrvice"  :Smile: 

November! Cestitam ti od srca  :Smile:  

Ginger, dodji na kavu, da se napokon upoznamo  :Grin:

----------


## Magdalena123456

Drage moje cure, ja sam zeljela da vam se obratim jer znam koliko ovdje napisana iskustva znace. Ja sam do juce stalno citala vase komentare i uporedjivala sa svojim simptomima. Moje iskustvo je sledece: u braku sam malo vise od godinu dana, prije 2 mjeseca dijagnostikovana mi je hipotireoza, pocetni autoimuni tireoiditis, ostalo je sve u najboljem redu kod mene. Prije godinu dana smo bili prvi put na pregledu jer u nasim familijama postoje slucajevi steriliteta, tada postavljena dijagnoza mom muzu je astenoteratozospermija i kao sto to uvijek biva, pola svijeta ti se srusi u momentu jer je za mene najveca kazna provesti zivot bez potomstva. Moj muz ima 28, a ja 29.godina. Ove godine u avgustu odlucimo zapoceti proces vantjelesne. Nakon stimulacije dobili smo samo 4 zrele jajne celije, ali perfektnog kvaliteta. Doktor kaze da nije dobio reakciju na stimulaciju kakvu je ocekivao, dali su mi kratki protokol i minimalnu dozu zbog perfektnog hormonskog statusa i godina. Od te 4 oplode se sve 4, ali samo jedna se lijepo razvila. 1 embrion vracen 5.dan. 10.dan od et beta oko 430. Simptomi su bili nista specijalno, grudi bez reakcije, bolovi u stomaku kao menstrualni, nekad cak i jaci. Noc prije vadjenja bete sam bila ubjedjena da ce menstruacija uskoro da krene. Razlika je jedino sto se bol potpuno smirivao poslije nekog vremena, nije se pojacavao kao pred menstruaciju. I sad cekamo svoj prvi ultrazvuk. Nadam se da ce nase iskusrvo nekom pomoci jer je meni dostao pomogao ovaj forum dok sam cekala svoju betu.

----------


## November

Hvala vam  :Smile: 

Poučena prijasnjim dogadajima, suzdrzana sam u veselju, cekam betu drugi tjedan - onu ponovljenu za dva dana  :Smile:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Wow Magdalena, kakva poticajna priča, hvala što si je podijelila. Svima nama pomaže svaki post, makar da nas utješi ili razveseli, da pratimo tuđe puteve dok ne dođe vrijeme za naš! Čestitam! 

November, čestitke također! Cure, neka se vaša baby dust zalijepi za sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Hvala vam 
> 
> Poučena prijasnjim dogadajima, suzdrzana sam u veselju, cekam betu drugi tjedan - onu ponovljenu za dva dana


Sve ce biti super, vidjet ces. Kod tako ranog jasno vidljivog plusa beta ne bi smjela razocarati. Ja sam npr. 4dnt imala minus pa jesi vidjela kakva mi je bila beta 9.dnt... kad planiras vaditi betu?
Ja sam u iscekivanju mog uzv sutra. Koliko se veselimo, jos je veca nervoza. Nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sve ce biti super, vidjet ces. Kod tako ranog jasno vidljivog plusa beta ne bi smjela razocarati. Ja sam npr. 4dnt imala minus pa jesi vidjela kakva mi je bila beta 9.dnt... kad planiras vaditi betu?
> Ja sam u iscekivanju mog uzv sutra. Koliko se veselimo, jos je veca nervoza. Nadamo se najboljem.


Biti ce to sve ok  :Wink: ! Drzimo fige [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Katka jel bio uzv? Kako je proslo?

----------


## katka22

Evo me...
Sve je super, tocno kako treba biti. Jedna mrvica, 7 mm, žv, gv i nazire se srcana aktivnost. Sve bas kako treba biti u skladu s tjednima. 
Hvala dragom Bogu

----------


## Kadauna

krasnih li vijesti

----------


## lopuzica

> Evo me...
> Sve je super, tocno kako treba biti. Jedna mrvica, 7 mm, žv, gv i nazire se srcana aktivnost. Sve bas kako treba biti u skladu s tjednima. 
> Hvala dragom Bogu


Bravo za mrvicu hrabricu i za tebe mama  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Evo me...
> Sve je super, tocno kako treba biti. Jedna mrvica, 7 mm, žv, gv i nazire se srcana aktivnost. Sve bas kako treba biti u skladu s tjednima. 
> Hvala dragom Bogu


Superrr! Bas divne vijesti draga!  :Kiss:  Sad se mozes malo opustiti i uzivati  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Evo me...
> Sve je super, tocno kako treba biti. Jedna mrvica, 7 mm, žv, gv i nazire se srcana aktivnost. Sve bas kako treba biti u skladu s tjednima. 
> Hvala dragom Bogu


Cestitam!! Zelim ti mirnu trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## Mala88

Milasova, kako si ti?

----------


## milasova8

> Milasova, kako si ti?


Ja sam bas sinoc bila na hitnoj jer mi se dvaputa ponovio krvavo-smedi iscjedak..
Nista preobilno ali dovoljno za strah..
Sve je ok,nema hematoma..
Nadam se da je ovo zadnji put jer nemam snage vise za takve stresove..

A ti? Kod tebe sve cisto nadam se..

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Evo me...
> Sve je super, tocno kako treba biti. Jedna mrvica, 7 mm, žv, gv i nazire se srcana aktivnost. Sve bas kako treba biti u skladu s tjednima. 
> Hvala dragom Bogu


Bravo..zelim ti mirnu trudnocu☺

----------


## Mala88

> Ja sam bas sinoc bila na hitnoj jer mi se dvaputa ponovio krvavo-smedi iscjedak..
> Nista preobilno ali dovoljno za strah..
> Sve je ok,nema hematoma..
> Nadam se da je ovo zadnji put jer nemam snage vise za takve stresove..
> 
> A ti? Kod tebe sve cisto nadam se..


Joj tacno shvatam taj strah, i ja se tako osjecam. Iako je proslo oko 5 nedjelja od zadnjeg krvarenja ja svako malo provjeravam imali li kakvih tragova da ce opet poceti. Na mom zadnjem uzv hematom je jos uvjek bio tu. E sad u ponedeljak mi je opet uzv pa da vidimo kakva je situacija.

----------


## November

Moja beta je u utorak. Dosta me bolucka trbuh, kao beka nadutost, pritisak, ziganje dolje. Test nisam ponavljala. Inace sve normalno osim sto piskim 30x dnevno i bar 5x nocu.

----------


## Mardu

Pozz cure, danas mi je 12.dpt i napravila sam test koji je,nazalost, pokazao samo jednu crticu.

----------


## sarasvati

Kafka, jako lijepe vijesti - čestitam!!!

November, jako jako mi je drago radi tebe!! Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## katka22

Nazalost, lose vijesti. Krvarenje i pms bolovi. Trenutno u stanju mirovanja i tuge. Necu vjerojatno ici na hitnu, cekat cu jutro. Popila utrice i sve sto mogu je cekati...

----------


## Mardu

> Pozz cure, danas mi je 12.dpt i napravila sam test koji je,nazalost, pokazao samo jednu crticu.


Tek sad vidim da mi nije ostao dio poruke. Sto mislite ima li sanse da beta ipak nude pozitivna?

----------


## Astoria

November i ostale curke ako sam koga ispustila cestitke!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Jojjj Katka upravo sam dosla zbog tebe da vidim koliko ima mrvica, mozda nije sve tako strasno bilo je dosta slucajeva pa zavrsilo dobro.
Mislim na tebe i javi  :grouphug:

----------


## Jelka

katka, želim ti mirnu noć. Imaš ti dovoljno utakmica u nogama da znaš da ništa ne znaš, dok vrijeme ne pokaže svoje.  :Kiss: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Nazalost, lose vijesti. Krvarenje i pms bolovi. Trenutno u stanju mirovanja i tuge. Necu vjerojatno ici na hitnu, cekat cu jutro. Popila utrice i sve sto mogu je cekati...


Katka,drzi se! I sama sam prosla kroz to i prvu i evo sad ovu trudnocu..
Znas sve i sama..mirovanje i to je to..
Vjerujem da ce se mrva izboriti! 
Ali jako mi je tesko kad vidim koliko nas ovdje ima stresnu trudnocu..

----------


## katka22

Ipak sam otisla na pregled sinoc. Mrva je tu, sve djeluje kao i neki dan na prvom uzv. Krvarenje je oskudno kaze dr, nije to kolicina krvi za spontani...sad mogu samo cekati jos koji dan i napraviti kontrolu da vidimo hocemo li vidjeti srcanu akciju ili zavrsiti pricu na najtezi nacin ovako rano. 
Nismo se tome nadali, nije bilo naznaka nikakvih i bas me iznenadilo. I dalje nema ni hematoma i nije mi jasno odakle krvarenje. Nemam ni bolova, ali neki mi je cudan osjecaj u abdomenu. 
Nastojat cu biti pozitivna i hrabra i zakopat se u krevet, to je jedino sto sad mogu.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Neka si otišla, radi svog mira. Drži se, sad je sve u Božjim rukama, bit će sve kako treba biti.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mardu, naravno da uvijek postoji nada da će beta biti pozitivna unatoč negativnom testu na trudnoću! Stoga, vadi betu  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

Hvala na utjenim rjecima, ali nekako su mi nade potonule. Idem sutra vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti...mozda se ipak iznenadim

----------


## Iki25

Pozdrav,molim vas za pomoć...danas mi je 11-ti dan od embriotransfera,radila sam kucni test  i pokazao je bledu drugu crtu,beta mi je za 6 dana...ali ja vec dva dana imam bolove kao pred ciklus...da li je to normalno?

----------


## sarasvati

Katka, stvarno puno žena ima krvarenje u ranoj trudnoći i svejedno bude sve u redu. Kod mene, nažalost, to nije bio slučaj, ali kod mene se i nije nakon krvarenja sve vidjelo dobro kao što se vidi kod tebe. Znaš i sama scenarije, a ja ti želim onaj najljepši.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hvala na utjenim rjecima, ali nekako su mi nade potonule. Idem sutra vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti...mozda se ipak iznenadim


Javi nam draga! Drzim fige da se iznenadis [emoji1696]


> Pozdrav,molim vas za pomoć...danas mi je 11-ti dan od embriotransfera,radila sam kucni test  i pokazao je bledu drugu crtu,beta mi je za 6 dana...ali ja vec dva dana imam bolove kao pred ciklus...da li je to normalno?


Naravno da moze biti plus! Cim je sjena pozitivno je. Drzim fige da je to to. :Smile: 

Ja sam si jucer davala stopericu i ne pitajte kako..ali sam slucajno uspjela malo van strcnut.koja sam ja budala  :Smile: ! Sta nervoza radi lol. Zvala sam da pitam i rekli su sta je tu je. Nadajmo se da je ipak veci ostatak zavrsio u trbuhu  :Smile: ! 
Sutra ide inseminacija, prva je pa eto.

Pitanje, dali ste dan nakon stoperice piskile lh trakicu? Trebala bi biti plus ili?


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

> Ipak sam otisla na pregled sinoc. Mrva je tu, sve djeluje kao i neki dan na prvom uzv. Krvarenje je oskudno kaze dr, nije to kolicina krvi za spontani...sad mogu samo cekati jos koji dan i napraviti kontrolu da vidimo hocemo li vidjeti srcanu akciju ili zavrsiti pricu na najtezi nacin ovako rano. 
> Nismo se tome nadali, nije bilo naznaka nikakvih i bas me iznenadilo. I dalje nema ni hematoma i nije mi jasno odakle krvarenje. Nemam ni bolova, ali neki mi je cudan osjecaj u abdomenu. 
> Nastojat cu biti pozitivna i hrabra i zakopat se u krevet, to je jedino sto sad mogu.


Katka, teško je dati neku suvislu utjehu u ovakvim trenucima. Meni se desila slična situacija u 7 tt. Iz čista mira krenula je krv i dosta jaki grčevi, bila sam uvjerena da je gotovo. Isto nije bilo hematoma. Krvarila sam još tjednima i onda je u drugom tromjesečju stalo. Ima nade. Lezi, miruj i nemoj misliti na torticu  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Poz cure, evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. 13dnt trostanicni beta 141... jeli po vama to ok? Sestra kaze super i ponavljam naravno za 2 dana

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Poz cure, evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. 13dnt trostanicni beta 141... jeli po vama to ok? Sestra kaze super i ponavljam naravno za 2 dana


Sve ovisi i duplanju bete. Drzim fige da je sve super  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Moje krvarenje se smirilo jos sinoc. Ostalo je minimalno smedjarenje u tragu samo nakon brisanja. I neki kao pms pritisak u predjelu maternice. Mirujem cijeli dan, kljukam se svime sto su rekli plus normabeli. Nastavljam tako jos par dana do sljedeceg uzv. Danas sam 5+5. Uzv bi trebao biti u petak, ako izdrzim do tada. Ne osjecam se ugodno uopce kretati, lagano minimalno po doma. Prespavala sam skoro cijeli dan. Uzasan osjecaj je ovo koji ja do sad nisam upoznala i ne bi ga pozeljela nikome. Nadam se najboljem citajuci neka vasa spomenuta pozitivna iskustva.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Moje krvarenje se smirilo jos sinoc. Ostalo je minimalno smedjarenje u tragu samo nakon brisanja. I neki kao pms pritisak u predjelu maternice. Mirujem cijeli dan, kljukam se svime sto su rekli plus normabeli. Nastavljam tako jos par dana do sljedeceg uzv. Danas sam 5+5. Uzv bi trebao biti u petak, ako izdrzim do tada. Ne osjecam se ugodno uopce kretati, lagano minimalno po doma. Prespavala sam skoro cijeli dan. Uzasan osjecaj je ovo koji ja do sad nisam upoznala i ne bi ga pozeljela nikome. Nadam se najboljem citajuci neka vasa spomenuta pozitivna iskustva.


Drzi se draga! Odmaraj koliko god mozes. Drzim fige najjace sta mogu da bude sve ok [emoji173][emoji1696][emoji1696][emoji1696][emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Katka,
ja sam u dobitnim postupku prokrvarila na punih 6tj, na uzv 6+1 se nije vidio hematom. Popodne poslije uzv je krenulo opet krvarenje koje je kratko trajalo da bih 3 dana kasnije imala pravi izljev i jurila na hitnu i tek tad je bio vidljiv hematom i polip na cervixu koji isto moze krvariti (nisam nikad prije vidjela da to netko spominje na forumu).
Sretno draga!

----------


## November

12dp5dt - beta 394

----------


## milasova8

> Poz cure, evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. 13dnt trostanicni beta 141... jeli po vama to ok? Sestra kaze super i ponavljam naravno za 2 dana


Cestitam! Javi nam sutra poduplanu betu!

----------


## aska

Katka,evo i mene s utjesnom pricom.Ja sam vec 6dnt imala smedji iscjedak,u pitanju je bio hematom.Na uzv s 6tt nije ga bilo(rekli da se povukao),a ja sam sutradan u noci na spavanju obilno prokrvarila i zavrsila u bolnici.Tad na uzv nije bio vidljiv hematom,pa su me ostavili par dana na mirovanju u bolnici a kasnije s preporukom kod kuce isto.Obadvije mrve su prezivjele to,i srca su kucala.Nakon tjedan dana na uzv je ipak bio vidljiv hematom.Da li je to bio ipak onaj stari a da ga nije nitko vidio ili se pojavio opet novi,ne znam.Mirovala sam i za 4 tjedna se povukao.Tako da vjerujem i da ce kod tebe biti ok..drzi se,znam da nije lako  :Kiss: 

Ostalim curama cestitke na pozitivnim betama!

----------


## biska

November, super beta! Čestitam!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

November odlicna beta! Cestitam [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

Hvala svima. Ja sam uzasno nervozna i strah me ko vraga sutrasnje bete. Cak sam i sanjala da je pala.

Nocas kad sam isla piskiti toliko me bolilo dolje da je malo falilo da ne odem na hitnu (znaci bas opaki grcevi, skoro kao bubrezni kamen, eto ta bol samo u pudrucju jajnika i maternice). Trajalo je kratko ali sam se bas prepala. Nije infekcija nista me ne pece. Izludit cu do sutra.

----------


## katka22

Hvala vam cure na podrsci...
Garava, cestitke i tebi draga!
November, beta je odlicna i vjerujem da ce se uduplati. Sto se tice tvojih bolova, i moji su bili slicni. Bez sumnje u urino infekt koji sam ipak imala. Ni sad nemam ni peckanja ni slicnih simptoma. Tako da preporucam da napravis urinokulturu ili bar da pocnes piti nesto za to sto ti nikako ne moze skoditi. (D manozu ili caj od brusnice). Na hitnoj ti ne mogu pomoci na ni jedan nacin ovako rano. Meni su i sad rekli da se u ovoj fazi mrva ukopava i da bolovi, rastezanja i mala krvarenja nisu neobicna pojava. Pomazes si utricima, duphastonom i mirovanjem. 
U prvoj trudnoci nisam imala krvarenja, zato je mene to toliko prepalo iako sam citala puno takvih situacija. 
Mi sve zaboravljamo sto sve prodjemo u trenutku dok potvrdimo trudnocu: silne preglede, uzv, punkcije, transfere...infekti nisu neobicna stvar koja bi se mogla desiti i cesti su kod ranih trudnoca. 
Ja sam u stanju mirovanja. Krvarenja nema uopce niti bolova niti ikakvih smetnji. Doma sam i mirujem u iscekivanju uzv krajem tjedna. Zelim vjerovati da ce biti sve ok i da cemo nadam se cuti srceko. Bojim se iti misliti na drugaciji scenarij. Danas sam 6tt.

----------


## garava13

Beta danas 292..  :Very Happy:  kaze sestra da vise ne moram vaditi sto se njih tice. Al mislim da cu otici jos jednom. Uzv za 2 tj. Hvala cure i cestitke ostalima  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Beta danas 292..  kaze sestra da vise ne moram vaditi sto se njih tice. Al mislim da cu otici jos jednom. Uzv za 2 tj. Hvala cure i cestitke ostalima [emoji813]


Cestitam,draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Beta danas 292..  kaze sestra da vise ne moram vaditi sto se njih tice. Al mislim da cu otici jos jednom. Uzv za 2 tj. Hvala cure i cestitke ostalima [emoji813]


Cestitam [emoji173][emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Imamo savrseno malo srceko ❤️
Sve je u savrsenom redu u skladu s tjednima. Hvala Bogu.

----------


## milasova8

> Imamo savrseno malo srceko ❤️
> Sve je u savrsenom redu u skladu s tjednima. Hvala Bogu.


Odlicno! Cestitam! 
I nadam se da ces imati mirnu trudnocu bez stresova!

----------


## milasova8

> Hvala svima. Ja sam uzasno nervozna i strah me ko vraga sutrasnje bete. Cak sam i sanjala da je pala.
> 
> Nocas kad sam isla piskiti toliko me bolilo dolje da je malo falilo da ne odem na hitnu (znaci bas opaki grcevi, skoro kao bubrezni kamen, eto ta bol samo u pudrucju jajnika i maternice). Trajalo je kratko ali sam se bas prepala. Nije infekcija nista me ne pece. Izludit cu do sutra.


Cekamo tvoju lijepo poduplanu betu!

----------


## katka22

> Odlicno! Cestitam! 
> I nadam se da ces imati mirnu trudnocu bez stresova!


Kako si ti i tvoja smedjarenja? Jel se smirilo? Koliko si sada tt?

----------


## November

14dp5dt - beta 884.

I sta sad da radim do prvog uzv? :/ :D

----------


## Astoria

Ajme super curke  :Heart:  :Heart:  divne bete, katka odlicne vijesti sa uzv  :Zaljubljen: 
November ne zelim te strasit al lako bi bilo da se pitas do prvog uzv, pitat ces se do drugog, treceg, ja se pitam i na 65..  :Laughing:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Cureeee čestitke! Divno je čitati lijepe vijesti!

----------


## milasova8

> Kako si ti i tvoja smedjarenja? Jel se smirilo? Koliko si sada tt?


Smirilo se..
Usla u 12tt..leti vrijeme..

----------


## milasova8

> 14dp5dt - beta 884.
> 
> I sta sad da radim do prvog uzv? :/ :D


Cestitammm!!! 
Sad ces stalno iscekivati te ultrazvuke,tako je to..
Zelim ti mirnu trudnocu

----------


## Astoria

Mila i kod tebe se smirilo stanje?
Super vijesti redom  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Super vijesti drage moje hrabre! Cestitke za pozitivne bete i katkta za srce! Vidis kako je na kraju sve ispalo ok! Novembar daleko to se cini 1 uzv, ali dodje to brzo, probaj se zaokupirat necim da ne mislis samo na to  :Smile:  Evo posto danas sve slavlje i dobre vijesti da se i ja nadovezem da je uzv prosao dobro, danas sam 12+3. Na uzv srce kuca jako i fino, mjeri i napreduje super i tako se nadam bice dobro  :Smile:  doktor kaze da jos uvjek postoji skroz mali hematom, ali s obzirom da nema krvarenja i sve je ok, ne brine ga previse, kaze da cesto to vidi kod trudnica.

----------


## edina

Cestitam svima na pozitivnim betama. Sad samlo lagano.  Ja sam prosla pola imam jos pola i curica ce biti tu.

----------


## Purple Lu

Bravo cure, pratim vas i čitam, veselim se i tugujem s vama, pa bio bi red da vam i čestitam! Želim vam predivne trudnoće do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Odlicne vijesti cure  :Smile: ! Zelim vam svima mirne i lijepe trudnoce do kraja [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> 14dp5dt - beta 884.
> 
> I sta sad da radim do prvog uzv? :/ :D


Sve mi imamo taj problem. Ja sam uzv imala jucer i brojim dane do sljedeceg. 
 A sad jedino sto mozes je lagano dan po dan u starom ritmu. Pocet se navikavat na cinjenicu da si trudna i sramezljivo uzivati u tome. 




> Smirilo se..
> Usla u 12tt..leti vrijeme..


Odlicno. Izlazis iz tog najosjetljivijeg razdoblja i sve ide bas kako treba. Nek tako bude do kraja...

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke, čestitam! Baš mi je toplo oko srca kad čitam toliko lijepih vijesti.

----------


## željkica

Cure čestitam na lipim betama i trudnoćama, sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## biska

Joj, što volim zaviriti u ovaj podforum, popravi mi i najjadniji dan  :Smile: 
Cure, čestitam od srca i želim dosadnu, mirnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure cestitam na pozitivnim betama,bas mi je drago,same lijepe vijesti ovdje,konacno❤

----------


## November

Cure hvala svima!

I ja cestitam svim trudnicama, nek nam se nastavi ovako lijepo.

Inace, ja sam od jucer prehladena, u krevetu sam i pijem caj i spavam. Nemam temperaturu, samo nos curi i sva sam nikakva. Jajnici pikaju i dalje, kaze dr bit ce tako jos neko vrijeme, imali smo veliku punkciju i trudnoca samo "pogorsava" stanje. Za prehladu kaze da ne brinem.

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene s upalom grla od jucer...ustvari, jos je poprilicno vruce, da nisam trudna (pazi, ja sam trudna!) vjerojatno bi jos isla na plazu, ovako napuhnutoj mi se bas i ne da. Ali sam pokupila ocito virusnu upalu grla, jedva gutam. Hrpa ljudi oko mene zali se na bolno grlo...dok ne odem do dr sutra, sto ustvari ja uopce smijem koristiti u slucaju npr. temperature? Bar lekadol?

----------


## aska

Katka,Lekadol sadrzi paracetamol..dakle,njega smijes.

----------


## milasova8

Lekadol,lupocet.

----------


## garava13

Cestitke svimaa  :Klap:  meni danas 20dnt beta 1848 i vidi se 1 vrecica... uzv za 2 tj. sad sam i ja u cekanju uzv i  :Heart:

----------


## November

Ja sam popila jedan lupocet - paracetamol jer me prehlada ubijala i glavobolja je bila nesnosna.
Jos smrkavim al ide na bolje.
Cice su mi se ispuhale, ne bole vise, odnosno kroz dan zabole par puta pa prestanu i tako, izluduju me.
Po novom imam zgaravicu.
Malo se ne brinem uopce i skulirana sam, malo sam na sto briga. Prvi uzv je zakazan 11.10. i poludit cu dotad! Moja gin je na godisnjem...ne znam jel da odem k zamjeni i izmislim nesto :D

----------


## kriistiina

Bok! 
Trebam pomoc. Znaci krenuli u postupak, FET, sutra trebam za Zg i sutra je ovulacija koju je dr "namjestio" sa decapeptylima i pijem estrofem
Sad krvarim, ne jako al krvarim..... zvala ga pa se ne javlja..... nije ovo valjda M?

----------


## Purple Lu

Da te probam malo umiriti, krvarenje bi moglo biti ovulacijsko, meni se zna dogoditi, ne uvijek ali je normalna pojava pred ovulaciju... Držim fige, sretno sutra!

----------


## biska

> Moja gin je na godisnjem...ne znam jel da odem k zamjeni i izmislim nesto :D


Naravno da da!  :Smile:  Bolje tako nego da se stresiraš. Bit će ti lakše barem par dana

----------


## katka22

> Ja sam popila jedan lupocet - paracetamol jer me prehlada ubijala i glavobolja je bila nesnosna.
> Jos smrkavim al ide na bolje.
> Cice su mi se ispuhale, ne bole vise, odnosno kroz dan zabole par puta pa prestanu i tako, izluduju me.
> Po novom imam zgaravicu.
> Malo se ne brinem uopce i skulirana sam, malo sam na sto briga. Prvi uzv je zakazan 11.10. i poludit cu dotad! Moja gin je na godisnjem...ne znam jel da odem k zamjeni i izmislim nesto :D


Razumijem zasto dr vole napraviti uzv tek oko 7.tt, kad vec cujes i srceko i vidis puno vise toga. Ali dr cesto ne razumiju sve ono sto mi prolazimo i odakle ta potreba za potvrdjivanjem uzv tako rano. Ja ne bih mogla izdrzati toliko i svaka ti cast ako izdrzis. Ali odes li vec sutra, vidjet ces mrvicu. Ja sam 1.uzv imala na 5+2 i vidjeli smo sve cak i naznaku srcane sktivnosti. Uzv ti nece skoditi i ako ti je potreban psihicki mir, a pretpostavljam da je kao i svima nama, ne cekaj nego fino odi na uzv i pogledaj svoju mrvicu. 




> Bok! 
> Trebam pomoc. Znaci krenuli u postupak, FET, sutra trebam za Zg i sutra je ovulacija koju je dr "namjestio" sa decapeptylima i pijem estrofem
> Sad krvarim, ne jako al krvarim..... zvala ga pa se ne javlja..... nije ovo valjda M?


Ne zelim te strasiti, ali ja iza sebe imam FET s krvarenjima koji nije dobro zavrsio. Ali ta situacija je ustvari bila ekstremna. U mom slucaju mislili su da je problem sa endometrijem koji je bio nekako tanak pa su pojacavali doze Estrofema. Krvarenje je trajalo par dana, bilo dosta oskudno i nitko nije tad tome pridavao preveliku paznju. Nakon sto su ipak odradili FET otkrilo se da sam nazalost bila dva mjeseca vanmatericno trudna. Zaista te ne zelim strasiti, ali krvarenja ustvari u toj fazi nisu uobicajena i svakako moras sto prije napraviti uzv pregled i po mogucnosti neke krvne hormonalne nalaze da se utvrdi uzrok. Javi se sestrama i pokusaj doci do svog dr.

----------


## kriistiina

Hvala vam
Nastavljam s terapijom, dr kaze sutra UZV, pa cemo vidjet sta i kako dalje.. nikad nisam krvarila u sred ciklusa... uglavnom - bas sam uplasena

----------


## Purple Lu

Kriistiina jesi bila na uzv? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## kriistiina

Evo da vam se javim
Ovo krvarenje je ipak M i to nakon punih 13 dana... Strašno!!!! Kaze da mi Decapeptyli ne odgovaraju ocito cim sam tako brzo dobila... ne kuzim nista, al ajd
Endo mi danas 2mm
Odgadjamo transfer i idemo na iducoj gospodji  :Wink: 

Sretno svima

----------


## katka22

Kristina, a jesi li radila kakve pretrage hormona iz krvi? Mislim da bi se jedino tako moglo utvrditi razlog poremecaja ciklusa... meni su u pripremi za FET strogo pazili na hormonalni status na nacin da sam vadila krv 2.dc (E2 i P4, LH) ciji bi nalazi odredili je li taj ciklus pogodan za FET....

----------


## vidina

pozdrav svima. 
citam vec danima ovu temu, pa se odlucila javiti. 
1. IVF
odradili punkciju 19.09., prije toga stimulacija gonal f + centrotide. 
dobili 3 js, dr. i nije zadovoljan sa rezultatima stimulacije, ali bolje ista nego nista.  :Smile:  
22.09. vracena 2js, jedan 8-stanicni embrij, ocijenjen odlicnim i jedan 6-stanicni ocijenjen vrlo dobrim. 
od lijekova koristim decortin, cyclogest, duphaston i folacin. 
do sada mi je vrijeme jos i nekako prolazilo na bolovanju, ali sad kako imam sve manje simptoma (iste sam i tako pripisivala ljekovima) nekako mi vrijeme sve sporije ide. 
prema dr. uputi beta bi trebala biti 4.10.
kako imam jeftine testove i lh trakice doma, ne mogu se suzdrzati da piskim po njima i iako znam da je to sve prerano, za sada su i lh i hcg test negativni, a ja ne mogu odoljeti znatizelji.  :Smile:  
ne znam kad bi mogla ocekivati pozitivnu crticu na testu ako sam kojim slucajem trudna? i nije li 12 dan kod transfera 3dnevnih embrija prerano za vađenje bete? 

pozz svima i sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

Pozdrav vidina, ja sam isto imala et 3. dan (2 osmostanicna embrija) i radila sam test 12. dan i bio je negativan. Betu sam vadila 14. dan i bila je 1.2. Mislim da bi ti beta 12. dan morala vec pokazati jesi li trudna ili ne, iako, citala sam na forumu da je bilo cura kojima je beta malo kasnije narasla. Zelim ti da ti vrijeme sto prije prođe i da beta bude ogromna.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> pozdrav svima. 
> citam vec danima ovu temu, pa se odlucila javiti. 
> 1. IVF
> odradili punkciju 19.09., prije toga stimulacija gonal f + centrotide. 
> dobili 3 js, dr. i nije zadovoljan sa rezultatima stimulacije, ali bolje ista nego nista.  
> 22.09. vracena 2js, jedan 8-stanicni embrij, ocijenjen odlicnim i jedan 6-stanicni ocijenjen vrlo dobrim. 
> od lijekova koristim decortin, cyclogest, duphaston i folacin. 
> do sada mi je vrijeme jos i nekako prolazilo na bolovanju, ali sad kako imam sve manje simptoma (iste sam i tako pripisivala ljekovima) nekako mi vrijeme sve sporije ide. 
> prema dr. uputi beta bi trebala biti 4.10.
> ...


Drzim fige draga [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> pozdrav svima. 
> citam vec danima ovu temu, pa se odlucila javiti. 
> 1. IVF
> odradili punkciju 19.09., prije toga stimulacija gonal f + centrotide. 
> dobili 3 js, dr. i nije zadovoljan sa rezultatima stimulacije, ali bolje ista nego nista.  
> 22.09. vracena 2js, jedan 8-stanicni embrij, ocijenjen odlicnim i jedan 6-stanicni ocijenjen vrlo dobrim. 
> od lijekova koristim decortin, cyclogest, duphaston i folacin. 
> do sada mi je vrijeme jos i nekako prolazilo na bolovanju, ali sad kako imam sve manje simptoma (iste sam i tako pripisivala ljekovima) nekako mi vrijeme sve sporije ide. 
> prema dr. uputi beta bi trebala biti 4.10.
> ...


Nema trenutno nikoga osim mene...pa cu ti ja probati odgovoriti. 
Dakle, ajmo redom. 
Testovi koje si radila su bili turbo prerano, tek nakon 10-og dana mozda mozes ocekivati sjenu i to na necemu tuuuurbo osjetljivom. Razumijem nestrpljivost, ali samo si nemoj dozvoliti da te minusi ubediraju. Ako si se vec vratila i na posao, vrijeme ce nesto lakse prolaziti, a i dan za betu je skroz vec blizu. 
Nije 12.dnt prerano za betu, to bi bio kao 10.dnt blastice sto je sasvim ok. (Meni je 9.dnt blastice beta bila 239, jedna beba). 
A simptome pogotovo zaboravi...ja sam u 8.tt i osim cica nemam simptoma

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav vidina, ja sam isto imala et 3. dan (2 osmostanicna embrija) i radila sam test 12. dan i bio je negativan. Betu sam vadila 14. dan i bila je 1.2. Mislim da bi ti beta 12. dan morala vec pokazati jesi li trudna ili ne, iako, citala sam na forumu da je bilo cura kojima je beta malo kasnije narasla. Zelim ti da ti vrijeme sto prije prođe i da beta bude ogromna.


Zao mi je...12.dnt beta je vec trebala biti vidljiva. Vjerojatno si citala iskustva gdje je beta bila niza, oko 30 ili sl. na 12.dnt. Takva beta ima sanse za rast. Ali beta ispod 5 ne smatra se trudnocom.

----------


## Mardu

Katka, ma znala sam ja odma nakon negativnog testa da,nazalost, nisam trudna...zato sam i napisala da bi joj 12. dan beta morala pokazati je li trudna. Ja sad idem na fet pa se nadam da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno...

----------


## katka22

> Katka, ma znala sam ja odma nakon negativnog testa da,nazalost, nisam trudna...zato sam i napisala da bi joj 12. dan beta morala pokazati je li trudna. Ja sad idem na fet pa se nadam da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno...


Nadam se s tobom...puno je uspjesnih FET prica, ukljucujuci i moju...sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Katka, ma znala sam ja odma nakon negativnog testa da,nazalost, nisam trudna...zato sam i napisala da bi joj 12. dan beta morala pokazati je li trudna. Ja sad idem na fet pa se nadam da ce ovaj put biti uspjesno...


Sretno [emoji7]
Katka hvala ti sta nam svima pomazes [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

Katka, nemasekirancije hvala na podršci... javit cu se, nadam se s lijepim, vijestima

----------


## November

Jutro!
Ja jos ne znam hocu li otici ranije na uzv ili cekati do onog tamo cetvrtka.
Simptomi - nenormalno bolne cice. Peku, svrbe, bole, ne mogu vjerovati da mogu biti takve. Zgaravica, problemi s probavom (i ispricavam se - vjetrovima :/)
Inace sam ok, malo razdrazljiva.
Mardu sretno!

----------


## vidina

hvala na odgovorima. danas 9 dpt. za sada i dalje nikakvih simptoma, osim nocnog probadanja tu i tamo kod okretanja ili namjestanja u krevetu. 
kako bilo da bilo, odlucila sam ne piskiti vise do cetvrtka tj. vadenja bete. 
ovaj sam tjedan jos na BO (radim posao koji je prilicno stresan i vozim se puuuno u autu tokom dana pa sam odlucila za prvi put ostati doma od transfera do bete - nekako mi u glavi da je to jedino sto mogu ja napraviti, pa eto da si ne predbacujem kasnije). 
jos uvijek se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu u cetvrtak. 
drzim palceve svim cekalicama.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Nadam se s tobom...puno je uspjesnih FET prica, ukljucujuci i moju...sretno!


I moj Fet je bio uspješan evo ima 9 mj! Sretno!!!

----------


## Mardu

Hvala, nadam se da ću i ja to uskoro moći reći :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> hvala na odgovorima. danas 9 dpt. za sada i dalje nikakvih simptoma, osim nocnog probadanja tu i tamo kod okretanja ili namjestanja u krevetu. 
> kako bilo da bilo, odlucila sam ne piskiti vise do cetvrtka tj. vadenja bete. 
> ovaj sam tjedan jos na BO (radim posao koji je prilicno stresan i vozim se puuuno u autu tokom dana pa sam odlucila za prvi put ostati doma od transfera do bete - nekako mi u glavi da je to jedino sto mogu ja napraviti, pa eto da si ne predbacujem kasnije). 
> jos uvijek se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu u cetvrtak. 
> drzim palceve svim cekalicama.


Sretno draga!!! Drzim ti fige! 
Btw nova sam na mpo pa me zanima...sta je to fet?  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Sretno draga!!! Drzim ti fige! 
> Btw nova sam na mpo pa me zanima...sta je to fet? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Fet je kratica za transfer odleđenog embrija.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Evo da vam javim na 14dc test je nazalost negativan. Znaci prva imseminacija  neuspjesna. Zvala sam VV. Kazu da prestajem sa decortinom i utricima. Sad jedan ciklus propustam i dolazim kad slijed put dobijem M. Malo mi je zao kaj jedan propustam al jbg. Pa eto sta je tu je..sad neka M cim prije dodje  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

> Evo da vam javim na 14dc test je nazalost negativan. Znaci prva imseminacija  neuspjesna. Zvala sam VV. Kazu da prestajem sa decortinom i utricima. Sad jedan ciklus propustam i dolazim kad slijed put dobijem M. Malo mi je zao kaj jedan propustam al jbg. Pa eto sta je tu je..sad neka M cim prije dodje 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Baš mi je žao, ali nema predaje... sad malo odmori i skupi snage za dalje. Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Baš mi je žao, ali nema predaje... sad malo odmori i skupi snage za dalje. Sretno!


Ma naravno, nema predaje  :Smile: ! Dali mislite da posto su mi rekli da pauziram jedan ciklus bez da su me pregledali dali moram na uzv kod svoje gin da vidi dal je ostala cista ili da cekam tih mj dana pa idem opet na 3dc. Cisto pitam da ne ispadne da ne pukne ni tad pa opet pauza [emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

Pretpostavljam da bi oni savjetovali pregled da je potrebno, ali mozes poci za svaki slučaj pa da budes mirna. I ja sam sad napravila pauzu 1 ciklus, iako mi je doktor rekao i da mogu odma na fet ako zelim.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Pretpostavljam da bi oni savjetovali pregled da je potrebno, ali mozes poci za svaki slučaj pa da budes mirna. I ja sam sad napravila pauzu 1 ciklus, iako mi je doktor rekao i da mogu odma na fet ako zelim.


A bila si na stimuliranom ivfu ili?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

> A bila si na stimuliranom ivfu ili?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Da,bila sam na stimuliranom... možda su meni rekli da mogu odma jer idem na fet pa necu opet trebati stimulaciju, a mozda to sve ovisi o doktoru jer sam čitala po forumu da su neki isli odma, a neki cekali

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Da,bila sam na stimuliranom... možda su meni rekli da mogu odma jer idem na fet pa necu opet trebati stimulaciju, a mozda to sve ovisi o doktoru jer sam čitala po forumu da su neki isli odma, a neki cekali


U kojoj si klinici?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zvjezdica*

Cure jucer imala fet,sad ono najgore,cekanje.

----------


## Mardu

Nemasekirancije, u Cita sam.

----------


## Mardu

> Cure jucer imala fet,sad ono najgore,cekanje.


Kad je doktor rekao da vadis betu? Drzim fige da bude uspješno! :Smile:

----------


## Iki25

Pozdrav,da li je neka od vas imala bolove u maternici na početku trudnice,ja sam u  4-oj nedelji i imam bolove u maternici...da li  je to opasno...?

----------


## Zvjezdica*

> Kad je doktor rekao da vadis betu? Drzim fige da bude uspješno!


Hvala,ma tek 23.10 ali bit ce svakako test ranije☺

----------


## vidina

moja beta 12dpt3dn <1,2

prvi put je za probu...  :Smile:

----------


## November

Iki25, ja sam imala i jos uvijek imam bolove u maternici, jajnicima, krizima. Tupa bol, probadanje, grcevi, pa kao da stize menga, pa ovako pa onako...sve je to ok. Ako bolovi nisu bas jaki i ako nema krvarenja, ok je.
S tim da ako si bila u stimulaciji i jajnici su ti uvecani, trudnoca ce dodatno pogorsati bol (mene su jajnici rasturali al onako posteno).
Ja sam u 7.tjednu, danas 6+5. Necu na uzv prije cetvrtka.
Osjecam se ok, cice me izluduju, piskim bez prestanka, i spavam svako malo.

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav, danas smo vidjeli  :Heart:  ja sam 6+2 danas. Nemam nikakve simptome, na pocetku me bolilo vjer.kad se ugnjezdavalo, al sad nista. Samo su mi jajnici jos nateceni od stimulacije..

----------


## milasova8

> Iki25, ja sam imala i jos uvijek imam bolove u maternici, jajnicima, krizima. Tupa bol, probadanje, grcevi, pa kao da stize menga, pa ovako pa onako...sve je to ok. Ako bolovi nisu bas jaki i ako nema krvarenja, ok je.
> S tim da ako si bila u stimulaciji i jajnici su ti uvecani, trudnoca ce dodatno pogorsati bol (mene su jajnici rasturali al onako posteno).
> Ja sam u 7.tjednu, danas 6+5. Necu na uzv prije cetvrtka.
> Osjecam se ok, cice me izluduju, piskim bez prestanka, i spavam svako malo.


Svaka cast na strpljivosti! Najbitnije da si ok i da nema stresnih trenutaka..
Sretno dalje

----------


## milasova8

> Pozdrav, danas smo vidjeli  ja sam 6+2 danas. Nemam nikakve simptome, na pocetku me bolilo vjer.kad se ugnjezdavalo, al sad nista. Samo su mi jajnici jos nateceni od stimulacije..


Cestitam!! Zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Pozdrav, danas smo vidjeli [emoji813] ja sam 6+2 danas. Nemam nikakve simptome, na pocetku me bolilo vjer.kad se ugnjezdavalo, al sad nista. Samo su mi jajnici jos nateceni od stimulacije..


Cestitam [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav, danas smo vidjeli [emoji813] ja sam 6+2 danas. Nemam nikakve simptome, na pocetku me bolilo vjer.kad se ugnjezdavalo, al sad nista. Samo su mi jajnici jos nateceni od stimulacije..


Cestitam!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

> moja beta 12dpt3dn <1,2
> 
> prvi put je za probu...


Draga, znam kako ti je...isti scenarij je i kod mene bio. Al idemo sad opet,nema odustajanja  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Iki25, ja sam imala i jos uvijek imam bolove u maternici, jajnicima, krizima. Tupa bol, probadanje, grcevi, pa kao da stize menga, pa ovako pa onako...sve je to ok. Ako bolovi nisu bas jaki i ako nema krvarenja, ok je.
> S tim da ako si bila u stimulaciji i jajnici su ti uvecani, trudnoca ce dodatno pogorsati bol (mene su jajnici rasturali al onako posteno).
> Ja sam u 7.tjednu, danas 6+5. Necu na uzv prije cetvrtka.
> Osjecam se ok, cice me izluduju, piskim bez prestanka, i spavam svako malo.


Čestitam!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Pozdrav, danas smo vidjeli  ja sam 6+2 danas. Nemam nikakve simptome, na pocetku me bolilo vjer.kad se ugnjezdavalo, al sad nista. Samo su mi jajnici jos nateceni od stimulacije..


Čestitam!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Čestitam!!!


November, htjela sam jos napisati,ali sam pritisla odgovori i otislo samo cestitam :Smile:  pretpostavljam da covjeku nista ne pada tesko kad zna koji je cilj :Smile:

----------


## Shoshana

Pozdrav svima, ja sam nova na ovoj temi i opcenito na forumu, čitam vase postove danima, i sad sam odlucila da vam se pridruzim nakon sto sam postala cekalica bete(nadam se pozitivne).Iskreno bas se i ne snalazim na forumu i sad sam isla na odgovor ispod posta od Mardu, ne znam kako napisati post bez da idem na odg( ajme sigurno zvucim tupavo

----------


## Shoshana

....da nastavim, napisala sam podugacak post i vidim da pola nema. Uglavnom 27.09 smo imali transfer, nas prvi ivf, i sad cekanje do bete koja je tek 18.10.
Sto se tice simptoma znam da nista ne znam,  i ima ih i nema, ono vjecno  pitanje da li je to samo pms ili je znak trudnoce ili je pak to od crinone gela.
Svu srecu zelim sadasnjim i buducim cekalicama.

----------


## Vaki

Shoshana, tako se i odgovara. Nisi ništa pogrešno napravila. Sad sretno u čekanju bete...

----------


## Mardu

Draga shoshana, zelim ti veliku betu. Kad su ti rekli da je vadiš?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Sretnooooooo [emoji123][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Shoshana

Hvala ti Mardu takoder i tebi da sljedeci postupak bude uspjesan, rekli su 18.10 ali ja cu vjerojatno sutra, ili u ponedjeljak ako izdrzim do tada pišnuti testic. Nadam se da nije prerano 10,11 dnt 3dn embrija!?

----------


## Mardu

Hvala :Smile:  ja sam radila 12. dan test i bio je negativan. Za svaki slucaj sam izvadila i betu 14. dan i ona je pokazala isto,tako da mislim da bi mogla 11. dan napraviti. Jesi li primila inkekciju nakon transfera, ako jesi,moras pricekati tjedan dana jer ti od nje moze biti lazno pozitivan test.

----------


## Shoshana

Nisam primila nista poslije stoperice, napravila jutros test i negativan je, sad ako je prerano(nadam se da je zato negativan), mogu napraviti jos jedan u utorak kad ce biti 12dnt, ili cekam vjesticu koja bi/ne bi trebala doci 11.10! Ovo je prvi postupak pa kao ne nadam se previše, mada me je ovaj minus jutros pogodio.

----------


## Anni333

Pozdrav svim curama starim i novim otkada me nije bilo.
Morala sam se vratiti da vidim ima li kakvih novosti kod cura koje su mi puno pomogle prije par mjesec.
Sjećam se November i Katke,Astorie i tako mi drago vidjeti da ima lijepih vijesti kod vas. 
Ja sam od jučer ušla u 21 tjedan, i samo sam htjela dati podršku svim novim curama koje su u postupcima a i ovima koje su trudne. 
November što se tiče ultrazvuka, vjerojatno ćeš svaki iscekivati i dani će biti ko godina. Bar je meni tako, sve do sada je bilo u redu ali najradije bi svaki tjedan otišla na pregled, jednostavno sam stalno u nekom strahu,a znam da ne bi smjela.  
Svima vam od srca želim sreću, i da što prije dođete do svog cilja,bez velikih muka i razočaranja.
Oprostite na dugom postu, baš mi je falio ovaj podforum.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Pozdrav svim curama starim i novim otkada me nije bilo.
> Morala sam se vratiti da vidim ima li kakvih novosti kod cura koje su mi puno pomogle prije par mjesec.
> Sjećam se November i Katke,Astorie i tako mi drago vidjeti da ima lijepih vijesti kod vas. 
> Ja sam od jučer ušla u 21 tjedan, i samo sam htjela dati podršku svim novim curama koje su u postupcima a i ovima koje su trudne. 
> November što se tiče ultrazvuka, vjerojatno ćeš svaki iscekivati i dani će biti ko godina. Bar je meni tako, sve do sada je bilo u redu ali najradije bi svaki tjedan otišla na pregled, jednostavno sam stalno u nekom strahu,a znam da ne bi smjela.  
> Svima vam od srca želim sreću, i da što prije dođete do svog cilja,bez velikih muka i razočaranja.
> Oprostite na dugom postu, baš mi je falio ovaj podforum.


Hvaka ti draga! Treba nam malo lijepih rijeci i pozitive..barem meni toga fali zadnjih dana!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Sta bi trebalo znaciti ako se smanji M? Znaci 2 dana mi je islo normalno, a vec jucer par kapi. Danas za sad nista. Tako je i prosli mjesec bilo slabo.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

> Nisam primila nista poslije stoperice, napravila jutros test i negativan je, sad ako je prerano(nadam se da je zato negativan), mogu napraviti jos jedan u utorak kad ce biti 12dnt, ili cekam vjesticu koja bi/ne bi trebala doci 11.10! Ovo je prvi postupak pa kao ne nadam se previše, mada me je ovaj minus jutros pogodio.


Najbolje ti je poći izvaditi betu u utorak pa da si mirna.

----------


## Mardu

> Sta bi trebalo znaciti ako se smanji M? Znaci 2 dana mi je islo normalno, a vec jucer par kapi. Danas za sad nista. Tako je i prosli mjesec bilo slabo.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Meni je prva M nakon postupka trajala 8 dana, ali samo je 3 dana bas bilo dosta, a onda kasnije samo malo...tako da ti stvarno ne znam

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Meni je prva M nakon postupka trajala 8 dana, ali samo je 3 dana bas bilo dosta, a onda kasnije samo malo...tako da ti stvarno ne znam


Mah previse razmisljamo o svemu lol

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Dođoh vam se samo javiti....čestitke novim trudnicama, a poljupce šaljem svim hrabricama koje se još bore, pogotovo ovima s minusima i negativnim betama...
Mi smo danas 8+6 i opet danas imam uzv koji jedva čekam da se uvjerim da je sve u redu. Simptoma ni dalje nema, osim bolnih grudi i puno mokrenja. Nakon drame sa krvarenjem prije par tjedana hvala Bogu nije se ponovilo i nadamo se da ni neće. Jedva čekam danas vidjeti mrvu ponovo...

----------


## Mala88

Srecno draga, javljaj kako je prosao uzv!  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Dođoh vam se samo javiti....čestitke novim trudnicama, a poljupce šaljem svim hrabricama koje se još bore, pogotovo ovima s minusima i negativnim betama...
> Mi smo danas 8+6 i opet danas imam uzv koji jedva čekam da se uvjerim da je sve u redu. Simptoma ni dalje nema, osim bolnih grudi i puno mokrenja. Nakon drame sa krvarenjem prije par tjedana hvala Bogu nije se ponovilo i nadamo se da ni neće. Jedva čekam danas vidjeti mrvu ponovo...


Sretno  :Smile:  javi nam [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

Katka, sretno dalje i hvala na podršci :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Katka, kako prosao uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Hej cure...sve je super. To je vec pravi djecak od 2,1 cm (ne znam zasto, imam osjecaj da je decko). Sve je super, rukice, nogice, srceko...Boze, fala ti ❤️

----------


## milasova8

> Hej cure...sve je super. To je vec pravi djecak od 2,1 cm (ne znam zasto, imam osjecaj da je decko). Sve je super, rukice, nogice, srceko...Boze, fala ti ❤️


Odlicno draga Katka! 
Ja sam bila uvjerena da nam stize curica , ali sad na UZV nam je dr.rekla da joj se cini da je djecak..
Cekamo Harmony da vidimo dali me moj osjecaj vara

----------


## Vaki

Cure, da javim i na ovoj temi... Jučer sam vadila betu nakon ICSI na 17dt i iznosi samo 58,3. Znam da nije dobro i da se vjerojatno radi o biokemijskoj. Zanima me, pošto moram ponavljati betu još 2 puta, a sutra je četvrtak (ne mogu ponovo u subotu) da je vadim opet u petak i ponedjeljak? Doktorica je rekla da treba pratiti njen rast ili pad svaka dva dana!?

----------


## katka22

> Cure, da javim i na ovoj temi... Jučer sam vadila betu nakon ICSI na 17dt i iznosi samo 58,3. Znam da nije dobro i da se vjerojatno radi o biokemijskoj. Zanima me, pošto moram ponavljati betu još 2 puta, a sutra je četvrtak (ne mogu ponovo u subotu) da je vadim opet u petak i ponedjeljak? Doktorica je rekla da treba pratiti njen rast ili pad svaka dva dana!?


Nazalost, i meni se cini da si u pravu i da je vrlo moguca biokemijska. Jako bih voljela da sam u krivu...
U svakom slucaju, najbolje je ponavljanje u istom labu na cca 48 sati. Vec prva kad je ponovis ce reci svoje. A nakon toga eventualno mozes ponoviti i u ponedjeljak ako ti vec dr. trazi dva ponavljanja ili da nadjes privatni lab koji radi subotom...zao mi je draga.

----------


## milasova8

> Cure, da javim i na ovoj temi... Jučer sam vadila betu nakon ICSI na 17dt i iznosi samo 58,3. Znam da nije dobro i da se vjerojatno radi o biokemijskoj. Zanima me, pošto moram ponavljati betu još 2 puta, a sutra je četvrtak (ne mogu ponovo u subotu) da je vadim opet u petak i ponedjeljak? Doktorica je rekla da treba pratiti njen rast ili pad svaka dva dana!?


Bas mi je zao, ali cini s3 da beta nije dobra..
Ja bi ponovila sutra, bit ce ti stvari jasnije..

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hej cure...sve je super. To je vec pravi djecak od 2,1 cm (ne znam zasto, imam osjecaj da je decko). Sve je super, rukice, nogice, srceko...Boze, fala ti [emoji3590]


Cestitam  :Smile: 


> Cure, da javim i na ovoj temi... Jučer sam vadila betu nakon ICSI na 17dt i iznosi samo 58,3. Znam da nije dobro i da se vjerojatno radi o biokemijskoj. Zanima me, pošto moram ponavljati betu još 2 puta, a sutra je četvrtak (ne mogu ponovo u subotu) da je vadim opet u petak i ponedjeljak? Doktorica je rekla da treba pratiti njen rast ili pad svaka dva dana!?


Zao mi je draga jos jednom. Drzim ti figeee jako!!! Drzi se [emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

Vaki, jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Vaki koliko znam kad se radi ICSI metoda onda je rast bete sporiji. Držim fige! 

Katka divne vijesti, samo neka tako lijepo nastavi rast bebica. ❤️

----------


## Vaki

Evo, stigli su mi nalazi. Očekivano, beta je u padu, a ja od utorka u rasulu.
Cure, sretno!

----------


## Mardu

> Evo, stigli su mi nalazi. Očekivano, beta je u padu, a ja od utorka u rasulu.
> Cure, sretno!


Draga vaki, baš mi je žao...drži se i hrabro dalje!

----------


## Mamiblue

Bok cure, nisam bila neko vrijeme al vas pratim.  Tako mi je drago pročitati ovako lijepe vijesti i toliko pozitivnih beta.  Meni je danas bio transfer, drugi dan i to dvije cetverostanicne stanice. Kaže embriologica da je bolje šta prije vratiti dok ja baš tako i ne mislim. Al eto naučila sam da pravila nema. Jel ima neko slična iskustva?

----------


## LaraLana

> Bok cure, nisam bila neko vrijeme al vas pratim.  Tako mi je drago pročitati ovako lijepe vijesti i toliko pozitivnih beta.  Meni je danas bio transfer, drugi dan i to dvije cetverostanicne stanice. Kaže embriologica da je bolje šta prije vratiti dok ja baš tako i ne mislim. Al eto naučila sam da pravila nema. Jel ima neko slična iskustva?


Hej draga nemoj tako.
Moja djeca su dvodnevni embriji. Nisu blizanci vec iz dva postupka imam prvo curicu pa decka. Znaci dva puta su mi vratili dvodnevne embrije i jako sam ponosna na njih ❤❤
I tebi zelim isto  :Smile:  
U prvom postupku sam betu vadila na 12 dan i bila je vec debelo preko 100!!!! Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Mardu

> Bok cure, nisam bila neko vrijeme al vas pratim.  Tako mi je drago pročitati ovako lijepe vijesti i toliko pozitivnih beta.  Meni je danas bio transfer, drugi dan i to dvije cetverostanicne stanice. Kaže embriologica da je bolje šta prije vratiti dok ja baš tako i ne mislim. Al eto naučila sam da pravila nema. Jel ima neko slična iskustva?


Mamiblue, sretno...sto se tice vracanja, puno je cura ostalo trudno s cetverostanicnim, tako da se opusti i cekaj betu koja ce, nadajmo se, pokazati trudnocu :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav!
Trenutno sam u prvom postupku. Transfer je bio 8.10. U idući ponedjeljak vadim betu.
Meni se oplodila samo 1 stanica te mi je nakon 2 dana vraćena. Trostaničan je zametak. Embriologica je rekla da nije idealno ali da nije ni tako loše. 
Sada vidim da neke niste zadovoljne sa četverostaničnim... Koji je dan vraćen? 
Imam li ikakve šanse?  :scared:

----------


## LaraLana

Drugi dan u oba postupka. Prvi put 4-st. i 5-st. Drugi put 4-st. i 6-st. Naravno da ima sanse!!! Najgore je ostati bez transfera. Koliko si stanica dobila sad u postupku?

----------


## Suncokret1983

U 6 folikula bilo je 6 jajnih stanica ali se samo jedna oplodila. Mislim da nisu bile dovoljno zrele jer su na dan štoperice bile 1,6.

----------


## lady555

Pozz cure,nije me bilo od 2014 godine,tada sam bila u postupku i ostala trudna i rodila djevojcicu.... Tada na forumu dopisivanje bilo sa laralanom i bas mi drago kad vidim da je 2 srecice dobila

----------


## lady555

Sada ponovno postupak et bio2.10. 2 blastociste i 11 dnt,12 dnt test pozitivan danas beta1,14 cijeli svijet mi se srušio jer sam se nadala,ali sta bi,sutra Ce biti lakse

----------


## November

Samo da javim - imamo srce i trenutno smo u devetom tjednu!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sada ponovno postupak et bio2.10. 2 blastociste i 11 dnt,12 dnt test pozitivan danas beta1,14 cijeli svijet mi se srušio jer sam se nadala,ali sta bi,sutra Ce biti lakse


Samo glavu gore. Ako je bilo jednok biti ce opet! Ja sam tek na aih postupcima..i eto iskreno jedva cekam da prodju i da krenem na ivf


> Samo da javim - imamo srce i trenutno smo u devetom tjednu!


Cestitammmm [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lady555

Zelim svu sreću curama koje cekaju betu ili vec znaju pozitivne rezultate,nadam se i ja da Ce sljedeci put biti dobitni

----------


## katka22

> Samo da javim - imamo srce i trenutno smo u devetom tjednu!


Odlicno draga...nek tako nastavi! Mi se pratimo s tjednom razlike, mi smo 10.

----------


## Mardu

> Samo da javim - imamo srce i trenutno smo u devetom tjednu!


Super, cestitam! :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Sada ponovno postupak et bio2.10. 2 blastociste i 11 dnt,12 dnt test pozitivan danas beta1,14 cijeli svijet mi se srušio jer sam se nadala,ali sta bi,sutra Ce biti lakse


Samo hrabro, misliti pozitivno i bit će opet! :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz cure,nije me bilo od 2014 godine,tada sam bila u postupku i ostala trudna i rodila djevojcicu.... Tada na forumu dopisivanje bilo sa laralanom i bas mi drago kad vidim da je 2 srecice dobila


Draga lady555 drago mi je da te opet vidim na ovoj temi. Sjetim se cesto i tebe i Ledemo je takodjer s nama tipkala. Sve tri smo rodile u par dana  :Smile:  
Ja sam se zbog godina malo pozurila u drugi postupak tako da nam je djecacic stigao u lipnju.

Zao mi je da je ovaj put ishod bio negativan al glavu gore i u nove pobjede.
Jeste opet u Petrovoj bili? Jel imas sto smrznutih embrija?
Puno pusa vam saljemo ❤

----------


## lady555

Opet Petrova,imali smo 6 oplodjenih,ali 5 dan ostale samo 2 blastice,bez zamrznutih,bas sam razocarana,

----------


## lady555

Svi kazu ima vremena,ali bas sam zamisljala kako Nece biti velika razlika između djecice, sada kada skupimo novce opet u nove pobjede.... Jos nisam dobila mengu,ne znam kada ce

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure kada ste odlazile na BO na ivfu? Dali je nuzno od punkcije do bete? Pitam radi kombinacije s poslom.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

> Cure kada ste odlazile na BO na ivfu? Dali je nuzno od punkcije do bete? Pitam radi kombinacije s poslom.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja nisam išla na bolovanje jer mi posao nije fizički zahtjevan. Nisam radila samo dan nakon transfera i tako cu i sad nakon feta.

----------


## Hay123

> Cure kada ste odlazile na BO na ivfu? Dali je nuzno od punkcije do bete? Pitam radi kombinacije s poslom.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Nisam sigurna, mozda ce se netko javiti tko je to koristio, ali mislim da mozes uzeti 21 dan bolovanja od punkcije do bete.

----------


## cerepaha

Na stranicama hzzo-a postoji Pravilnik o rokovima najduljeg trajanja bolovanja ovisno o vrsti bolesti. Ovisno o tome koju će ti šifru tvoj gin upisati, imaš bolovanje do 14 ili do 21 dan. Nigdje nije specificirano da je bolovanje baš od punkcije. Mi živimo u Zadru, idemo na ivf kod Škvorca, pa zbog tih putovanja uzimam bolovanje od druge folikulometrije do dan nakon transfera. Sve ovisi kad ti je punkcija, meni je 11. ili 12. dc.

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nisam sigurna, mozda ce se netko javiti tko je to koristio, ali mislim da mozes uzeti 21 dan bolovanja od punkcije do bete.





> Na stranicama hzzo-a postoji Pravilnik o rokovima najduljeg trajanja bolovanja ovisno o vrsti bolesti. Ovisno o tome koju će ti šifru tvoj gin upisati, imaš bolovanje do 14 ili do 21 dan. Nigdje nije specificirano da je bolovanje baš od punkcije. Mi živimo u Zadru, idemo na ivf kod Škvorca, pa zbog tih putovanja uzimam bolovanje od druge folikulometrije do dan nakon transfera. Sve ovisi kad ti je punkcija, meni je 11. ili 12. dc.


Hvaka cure. Ma u principu ja bi radi posla sto manje bolovanja, ali to necu znati dok ne krene postupak i ne vidim kako ce mi biti..
Imate info koliko mjeseci koji nalaz moze biti? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## cerepaha

Pretpostavljam da misliš koliko stari nalazi mogu biti. Mogu ti reći kako je kod Škvorca, za ostale ne znam. 
Brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. 
Papu sam sama ponovila nakon godinu dana, iako mi nije ništa spominjao.
Uzv dojke sam isto ponovila na redovitoj kontroli, nevezano uz ivf.
Spolni hormoni su mi stari godinu dana, rekao je da to ne trebam ponavljati, jer su mi ti nalazi bili odlični i ne očekuje da se nešto promijenilo u godinu dana. Ako su ti prije hormoni problem, možda i njih treba ponoviti.
Amh sam radila prije pola godine na svoju ruku, sve 5, ne treba opet.
Krvna grupa, naravno, i dalje vrijedi. 
Markere nismo ponavljali, mislim da su od prošle godine. 
Spermiogram nije tražio novi, ali nama je ovo u zadnjih god dana 4. postupak kod Škvorca, tako da biologinja prati taj dio.  
A za bolovanje - ionako na poslu ne moraš i ne možeš reći kad se vraćaš. Ako ti je ovo prvi postupak, nikako ne možeš znati kako će tvoje tijelo reagirati.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Pretpostavljam da misliš koliko stari nalazi mogu biti. Mogu ti reći kako je kod Škvorca, za ostale ne znam. 
> Brisevi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. 
> Papu sam sama ponovila nakon godinu dana, iako mi nije ništa spominjao.
> Uzv dojke sam isto ponovila na redovitoj kontroli, nevezano uz ivf.
> Spolni hormoni su mi stari godinu dana, rekao je da to ne trebam ponavljati, jer su mi ti nalazi bili odlični i ne očekuje da se nešto promijenilo u godinu dana. Ako su ti prije hormoni problem, možda i njih treba ponoviti.
> Amh sam radila prije pola godine na svoju ruku, sve 5, ne treba opet.
> Krvna grupa, naravno, i dalje vrijedi. 
> Markere nismo ponavljali, mislim da su od prošle godine. 
> Spermiogram nije tražio novi, ali nama je ovo u zadnjih god dana 4. postupak kod Škvorca, tako da biologinja prati taj dio.  
> A za bolovanje - ionako na poslu ne moraš i ne možeš reći kad se vraćaš. Ako ti je ovo prvi postupak, nikako ne možeš znati kako će tvoje tijelo reagirati.


Ovo je lijepi detaljno  :Smile: ! Znaci na briseve zapravo jedino treba paziti! Hvala ti [emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Samo da javim - imamo srce i trenutno smo u devetom tjednu!


Vec 9? Ajme kako leti! Cestitam i uzivaj(te) dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Megan88

Cure iz Petrove,da li se na dan vadjenja bete javlja na onaj salter gdje su i ambulante?nalaz posalju mailom ili kako?

----------


## Hope1234

> Cure iz Petrove,da li se na dan vadjenja bete javlja na onaj salter gdje su i ambulante?nalaz posalju mailom ili kako?


Ide se direktno u laboratorij i napomene se da posalju nalaz na mail...sa uputnicom naravno za vadenje

----------


## Megan88

Hvala ti. Ali uputnicu (onu internu) vjerojatno prvo moram podic na salteru? Kolko vremena se ceka nalaz,ako znas? Hvala jos jednom

----------


## Optimist

> Hvala ti. Ali uputnicu (onu internu) vjerojatno prvo moram podic na salteru? Kolko vremena se ceka nalaz,ako znas? Hvala jos jednom


Interna se podize na salteru, s njom ides u labos, kazes da zelis da ti nalaz posalju mailom, meni je stizao oko podne isti dan. Sretno!

----------


## Megan88

> Interna se podize na salteru, s njom ides u labos, kazes da zelis da ti nalaz posalju mailom, meni je stizao oko podne isti dan. Sretno!


Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Megan88

Info za Petrovu (ako to vec nije stara vijest),preuredjuju lab za krv i trenutno je preseljen u podrum gl.zgrade pored odjela za uzv tj tam gdje se ide na pregled kod anesteziologa

----------


## ljube555

> 10 dnt- 109
> 12 dnt- 217
> 14 dnt- 464
> Transfer 1 blastice. 
> Jel to dobar rast?


Odlican!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
Sretno do kraja [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## suncokret19

Sigurno??? Drugima se podupla pa jos i malo vise.. po 150% je visa za dva dana.. pa sam vec danima u strahu da vec otpocetka neide kako treba

----------


## ljube555

> Sigurno??? Drugima se podupla pa jos i malo vise.. po 150% je visa za dva dana.. pa sam vec danima u strahu da vec otpocetka neide kako treba


Sigurno, ne brini!!! Mislim ako prva u jedna vrijeme a druga malo kasnije i tak i to ti je igra ulogu.... 


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sigurno??? Drugima se podupla pa jos i malo vise.. po 150% je visa za dva dana.. pa sam vec danima u strahu da vec otpocetka neide kako treba


Vrijednost HCG-a (mIU/ml) očekivano vrijeme «dupliranja» u satima
< 1200 48-72
1200-6000 72-96
>6000 >96


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ne treba da strogo duplanje od 48sati...tvoja je dobra i ne brini...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala!!! Koliko sam pratila druge zene, citala forume i slicne stranice, svima je beta nakon 2 dana bila vise od duplog.

----------


## LaraLana

Suncokret nemoj si stres nepotrebno raditi. Beta ti se uredno i skolski dupla. Pa i tvoja je treca visa nego duplo od duge, sta nije!!!!
U oba svoja postupka sam samo po jednom vadila betu i nisam ju ponavljala.
Kod nekih zene je jednostavno visa a kod nekog manja beta. Nismo svi isti.
Sretno i opusteno dalje cekaj prvi uzv ❤

----------


## suncokret19

Bila sam u bolnici zbog hipera pa su mi tamo vadili betu, nebi je ni vadila vec 10dnt. A kad sam vidla da je sruga jedva dupla, panika je odradila svoje pa sam iskoristila uputnicu i otisla izvaditi jos jednu. 
Nadam se da ce na uzv sve biti kako treba, malo me taj sporiji rast pokolebao.

----------


## LaraLana

Dal si procitala sve postove na temi za statistiku bete nakon transfera? Ako nisi procitaj sve pa ces vidjeti da ima svakakvih slucajeva pa i takvih da se uopce nije uredno duplala beta pa cak do jako niskih pocetnih beta i na kraju sve hvala bogu u redu.
Probaj se opustiti...prosetaj, citaj, smij se i eliminiraj stres na najmanje jer ti to sad nikako ne treba  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala ti!!! Bas si draga i unijela si mi pozitive  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti!!! Bas si draga i unijela si mi pozitive


❤

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo da se i ja javim, jutros radila test.  (14dan nakon transfera 2 cetverostanicne drugi dan) Jeeeeedva vidljiva crtica. Isla odmah izvadit betu, ona je 32,6 ......mislim da je to ipak biokemijska  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Mamiblue,
ponovi ipak betu.

Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Evo da se i ja javim, jutros radila test.  (14dan nakon transfera 2 cetverostanicne drugi dan) Jeeeeedva vidljiva crtica. Isla odmah izvadit betu, ona je 32,6 ......mislim da je to ipak biokemijska


Ponovi betu draga. Drzim fige [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Evo da se i ja javim, jutros radila test.  (14dan nakon transfera 2 cetverostanicne drugi dan) Jeeeeedva vidljiva crtica. Isla odmah izvadit betu, ona je 32,6 ......mislim da je to ipak biokemijska


Jooooj, obavezno ponovi betu! Sretno!

----------


## Mamiblue

Ponovit ću je svakako, al se bojim da je ovo ipak biokemijska, premala je....

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Joj bojim se i ja... jedino ako je rađen ICSI, onda je navodno sporiji rast bete. Svakako ponovi. Za mene osobno i moje iskustvo, sve preko 100 je dobro, ostalo kida živce i lomi srca, uz poneki dobar razvoj situacije. Sretno!

----------


## Mamiblue

Nije, ivf, jučer bio 14dnt cetverostanicnog

----------


## Vaki

Na žalost, prije par tjedana je ista situacija bila kod mene i beta je bila u padu. Radilo se o biokemijskoj trudnoći. Baš me to rastužilo, zato bih voljela da je kod tebe ipak drugačija situacija. Držim fige...

----------


## Mamiblue

Evo, provjerena beta. Onako kako sam se bojala , u padu je 20.3. Jedva čekam da dođe M. , ovo me stvarno iscrpilo   :Sad:

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Evo, provjerena beta. Onako kako sam se bojala , u padu je 20.3. Jedva čekam da dođe M. , ovo me stvarno iscrpilo


Zao mi je! Drzi se [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Minna7

Pitanje.... Netko je negdje pisao da se blastice mogu ponovno zamrznuti. Imam zamrznute 2+1, znači u jednoj slamčici 2 blastice. Mogu li traziti transfer jedne, a druga da se nazad zamrzne?

----------


## Sybila

> Pitanje.... Netko je negdje pisao da se blastice mogu ponovno zamrznuti. Imam zamrznute 2+1, znači u jednoj slamčici 2 blastice. Mogu li traziti transfer jedne, a druga da se nazad zamrzne?


Ovako. Trebate ranije uvijek razgovarati i odluciti zelite li transfer jednog ili dva embrija i jasno reci svoje misljenje lijecniku. Jer, jednom kad se zamrznu u jednoj slamcici, tako se u pravilu vracaju.
Ja sam imala duplo smrzavanje, no ne iz tih razloga. Prvotno su zamrznuti kao trodnevni, odmrznuti, ostavljeni da se dijele i smrznuti kao blastice. 
Blastice se odmrzavaju prije samog transfera i ostavljaju se par sati da se vidi jesu li uopce zive, zatim se vracaju. Ukoliko bi se odmrzavale pa zamrzavale, mozda bi se prosao i onaj rok koliko zakonski smiju biti stare. Pa ako te odbiju, moguce da te odbiju zbog toga.
A uvijek postoji sansa i da ne prezive smrzavanje pa odmrzavanje.

Pitaj njih u klinici u kojoj si, oni ce ti znati najbolje reci.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pitanje.... Netko je negdje pisao da se blastice mogu ponovno zamrznuti. Imam zamrznute 2+1, znači u jednoj slamčici 2 blastice. Mogu li traziti transfer jedne, a druga da se nazad zamrzne?


Inesz je pisala o tome. Javit ce se sigurno kad vidi. Koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju da moze!

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83319-M...t=#post3069058

Evo ovdje post #378 od Inesz sto je lijepo objasnila.

----------


## Sybila

Hvala na ispravku LaraLana!

----------


## Minna7

Puno, puno hvala, logično mi je to što kaže Inesz!. Zanima me u praxi, da li dr tako i rade ima li netko konkretno da su mu tako napravili ili mozda odbili? Moji smrzlići su u kbc Rijeka, ako ima tko iz Ri nek se javi

----------


## pinky pie

Pozdrav cure, meni jučer bio transfer, fet jedne blastociste. Jutros nakon utrogestana par žilica krvi, poslijepodne isto tako nakon utrogestana. Uobičajeno?

----------


## Sarah777

Ja sam isto u kbc ri, ali nemamo smrzlica.. 
Mi smo sad u fazi cekanja bete, imala sam transfer u subotu; na 3.dan.

----------


## Libra

> Pozdrav cure, meni jučer bio transfer, fet jedne blastociste. Jutros nakon utrogestana par žilica krvi, poslijepodne isto tako nakon utrogestana. Uobičajeno?


Da, dogadja se. Mozda je zapocela implantacija.
Cure sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mamiblue

Pinky pie,  moguće da je implantacija,  držimo fige! Suncokret1983 ocisti poruke,  full ti je pa ne mogu poslati

----------


## Hay123

> Ja sam isto u kbc ri, ali nemamo smrzlica.. 
> Mi smo sad u fazi cekanja bete, imala sam transfer u subotu; na 3.dan.


Sarah sretno! Jeste zaledili koji embrij?

----------


## pinky pie

Hvala cure! Javim razvoj situacije. Koliko nas ima sto cekamo betu?

----------


## katka22

> Evo, provjerena beta. Onako kako sam se bojala , u padu je 20.3. Jedva čekam da dođe M. , ovo me stvarno iscrpilo


Zao mi je draga...

----------


## Argente

> Ukoliko bi se odmrzavale pa zamrzavale, mozda bi se prosao i onaj rok koliko zakonski smiju biti stare. Pa ako te odbiju, moguce da te odbiju zbog toga.
> A uvijek postoji sansa i da ne prezive smrzavanje pa odmrzavanje.


Zakonski rok je 6 dana (piše u zakonu o PO).

Sad, ne znam jel se moraju obje baš ful odledit ili je slamčica tako podijeljena da je u svakom odjeljku jedan /čisto sumnjam. Tako da meni ovako laički pada na pamet da bi sr moglo dogoditi da obje po odleđivanju munjevito nastave svoj razvoj, a da  ekspandirane blastociste više nisu povoljne za freeze. To bi trebalo baš njih pitat. Embriologa po mogućnosti, čisto zato jer su oni često susretljiviji.

----------


## Argente

Sad vidim da si Minna7 u KBC Ri. Oni su jako za SET, pa vjerujem da će ti ga omogućiti ako je ikako moguće. Sretno!

----------


## makajica

Postovane, evo da se i ja javim sa pitanjem,
I ja sam cekaluca sa Ceske stranice...kakva su iskustva sa krvarenjem nakon transfera ? (Jel bilo obilno, koliko dugo je trajalo...)
Unaprijed hvala ! :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Postovane, evo da se i ja javim sa pitanjem,
> I ja sam cekaluca sa Ceske stranice...kakva su iskustva sa krvarenjem nakon transfera ? (Jel bilo obilno, koliko dugo je trajalo...)
> Unaprijed hvala !


Makajica jel mislis na implantacijsko? Ako je to, ja ga na primer uopste nisam imala, neke cure imaju a neke ne. One koje su imale kazu da je jako malo, i ne traje dugo kako sam ja svatila. Neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim  :Smile:  kada ce beta? Srecno!

----------


## makajica

Da da  mislila sam na implantacijsko... 
Beta je 8.11. , iduci cetvrtak..samo neznam tko ce docekat  :Sad: 

Hvala , i sretno svima

----------


## pinky pie

Makajica, ja sam imala implantacijsko u prosloj ivf trudnoci, negdje 7.dan nakon transfera, bila je to bas onako prava krv, crvena, samo taj dan i drugi dan jos malo smeđkasto. Nisam imala ni hematom ni ništa. Ja također radim test 8.og!

----------


## makajica

Evo sve se smirilo...nema vise no grceva ni krvarenja ... sad cekamo. 
Sretno draga i moramo se onda cuti u cetvrtak  :Smile: 
Sretno svima

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Evo sve se smirilo...nema vise no grceva ni krvarenja ... sad cekamo. 
> Sretno draga i moramo se onda cuti u cetvrtak 
> Sretno svima


Sretno!!!! Drzim fige!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Mardu sretno sutra!!

----------


## makajica

Hvala

----------


## Inesz

Drage žene bacite pogled na temu o Rodi koja je trebala pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

Drage cure, jutros sam bila na transferu i sve je prošlo odlično.  :Smile:  Doktor je komentirao da je transfer bio puno bolji nego 1. put, jer je na prvom doslo do malih poteskoca. Sad čekanje bete 2 tjedna.... Željkica,hvala na podršci...
Kriistiina, jesi bila danas kod svoje gin.?

----------


## Mardu

Drage cure, evo da i ovdje napisem...danas sam imala fet i proslo je odlicno.  :Smile:  Sad sam u iscekivanju bete. Imam jedno pitanje: u sljedeći ponedjeljak si moram dati choragon injekciju pa me zanima nakon koliko mogu napraviti test, s obzirom da znam da od choragona moze biti lazno pozitivan test?

----------


## 1latica

Mardu, ja sam jedna od nesretnica, koja je 6 dana nakon boostera imala lažno pozitivan test CB digital, sutradan je bio negativan.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mardu sretno i da se mrvice čvrsto prime! Sad navijamo do bete da vrime brže prode!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu sretno i da se mrvice čvrsto prime! Sad navijamo do bete da vrime brže prode!


Hvala! Sad ću se probati ova dva tjedna zabaviti necim da mi vrijeme sto prije prođe...

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu, ja sam jedna od nesretnica, koja je 6 dana nakon boostera imala lažno pozitivan test CB digital, sutradan je bio negativan.
> Sretno


6 dana? Ufff, ja sam mislila da nakon 4 ili 5 dana od injekcije mogu napraviti test i da ce biti pouzdan...ništa, morat cu onda cekati 7 dana...  :Sad:

----------


## pinky pie

Pozdrav cure, napravila sam test danas, 8. dan nakon transfera, i pozitivan je! Od pocetka sam primjetila kao neke smedkaste niti nakon utrogestana, a od ostalih simptoma nista specijalno, samo zadnja dva dana neka zgaravica ujutro. I osjetljivost, placljivost na gluposti.

----------


## Mardu

> Pozdrav cure, napravila sam test danas, 8. dan nakon transfera, i pozitivan je! Od pocetka sam primjetila kao neke smedkaste niti nakon utrogestana, a od ostalih simptoma nista specijalno, samo zadnja dva dana neka zgaravica ujutro. I osjetljivost, placljivost na gluposti.


Čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Minna7

> Sad vidim da si Minna7 u KBC Ri. Oni su jako za SET, pa vjerujem da će ti ga omogućiti ako je ikako moguće. Sretno!


Hvala!

----------


## pinky pie

Hvala Mardu!

----------


## Mardu

Nešto je tiho na ovoj temi, nije valjda da jedina ja čekam betu? Danas mi je 4. dan i nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim što me boli stomak kao da imam upalu mišića...

----------


## pinky pie

Mardu kad radis betu? Ja cu sutra izvaditi prvu betu nakon pozitivnog testa, 13. dnt, nisam htjela zuriti, da ne bude premala ili nesto slicno

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu kad radis betu? Ja cu sutra izvaditi prvu betu nakon pozitivnog testa, 13. dnt, nisam htjela zuriti, da ne bude premala ili nesto slicno


Tek 19. zato jer si sutra moram dati choragon pa moram cekati tjedan dana.  :Sad:  Pametno da si cekala....zelim ti da sutra ugledaš veeeliku betu  :Wink:

----------


## Mardu

Pinky pie, iiii? Kolika je?  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

Pozdrav svim cekalicama od jedne nove ♥️ Mardu, cestitke Pinky

----------


## pinky pie

Beta danas 2060, mislim da je to onda to! Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista, a ovo je stanje na 13.dnt. Ponoviti ću opet za dva dana samo da vidim da li pravilno raste. Kako si ti ima li sto simptomića?

----------


## Mardu

> Beta danas 2060, mislim da je to onda to! Vraćena mi je jedna blastocista, a ovo je stanje na 13.dnt. Ponoviti ću opet za dva dana samo da vidim da li pravilno raste. Kako si ti ima li sto simptomića?


Uuuuu, super beta!  :Smile:  mislim da je sve jasno i da sad možeš odahnuti.... kod mene apsolutno niti jedan simptom, osim sto me jucer i danas stalno svrbi čas stomak, čas leđa,noga....ne znam ima li to kakve veze s ovim ili imam nekakvu alergiju.... :Sad:  uglavnom, nekako nisam bas optimisticna....

----------


## flare

Drage betočekalice, pridružuje vam se još jedna betočekalica koja kao manijak  :Laughing:  osluškuje svoje tijelo, moli za simptome, ali još ništa. 
Danas 5dpt, vraćena 2 trodnevna osmostanična. 

Nema žiganja, nema bolova, smećkarenja,ničega pa me malo to brine. 

Jedino na dan transfera, nekih 8 sati poslije sam na gaćicama vidjela najprije smećkastu mrlju poveću, i par puta poslije nakon piškenja mrvice krvi, al to pretpostavljam od transfera. 

Beta dr tjedan 22.11.,ako preživim do tada  :Razz:

----------


## Sunshine610

Pozdrav cure! Ovdje jedna nova cekalica - 6dnt3d 
cestitke @Pinky  :Heart: , a @Mardu - sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Sunshine610

> Uuuuu, super beta!  mislim da je sve jasno i da sad možeš odahnuti.... kod mene apsolutno niti jedan simptom, osim sto me jucer i danas stalno svrbi čas stomak, čas leđa,noga....ne znam ima li to kakve veze s ovim ili imam nekakvu alergiju.... uglavnom, nekako nisam bas optimisticna....


Mardu, prerano je valjda za ikakve simptome, nemoj se bedirati.  :Heart:  Moze biti da ti je taj svrbez alergija na nesto, ili cak na psihickoj bazi... Ja bih voljela da bas i nemam simptoma, meni su od 2-3 dana simptomi nalik pms-u - neka napetost dole, kao da cu procuriti svaki cas, bolovi u krizima... Evo, kako vrijeme prolazi (danas (5dnt) jos uvijek isto.

----------


## Mardu

> Pozdrav svim cekalicama od jedne nove ♥️ Mardu, cestitke Pinky


Pozdrav, dobro nam došla  :Smile:  kad ti je bio transfer?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Pozdrav, dobro nam došla  kad ti je bio transfer?


8.11. ti?  ne hvataju mi se sve poruke, neznam hoce li prethodnu staviti gdje sam vise pisala. tebi 6.11?

----------


## Mardu

> 8.11. ti?  ne hvataju mi se sve poruke, neznam hoce li prethodnu staviti gdje sam vise pisala. tebi 6.11?


Moraš skupiti određeni broj postova pa ce ti onda postovi odmah biti vidljivi... da, meni je transfer bio 6.11., imala sam fet pa možda zato sad nemam nikakvih simptoma jer je bilo bez hormonske terapije. Je li tebi ovo prvi transfer? Koji dan su ti vraćali?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Moraš skupiti određeni broj postova pa ce ti onda postovi odmah biti vidljivi... da, meni je transfer bio 6.11., imala sam fet pa možda zato sad nemam nikakvih simptoma jer je bilo bez hormonske terapije. Je li tebi ovo prvi transfer? Koji dan su ti vraćali?


Meni su vratili 3 blastice stare 3 dana. Hormonska, i od transfera, ovaj put, prvi put, pod heparinom. Imam takvu napetost dole i tupe bolove, vec od 2-3dnt, nesto kao pms i kao da cu svaki cas procuriti. Ne cijelo vrijeme, ali vecinu dana. To me malo demoralizira... A psiholoski potpuno neuracunljiva

----------


## Sunshine610

> .... da, meni je transfer bio 6.11., imala sam fet pa možda zato sad nemam nikakvih simptoma jer je bilo bez hormonske terapije. Je li tebi ovo prvi transfer?


Inace, treci mi je put ivf. A tebi? Da, i ja mislim da nemas izrazenih simptoma jer ti je prirodno. Ja sam vec imala jednu prirodnu trudnocu i nista, ali bas nista nisam osjetila! Ni cice, ni bolove, ma nista... Tako da, ne brini

----------


## Mardu

> Meni su vratili 3 blastice stare 3 dana. Hormonska, i od transfera, ovaj put, prvi put, pod heparinom. Imam takvu napetost dole i tupe bolove, vec od 2-3dnt, nesto kao pms i kao da cu svaki cas procuriti. Ne cijelo vrijeme, ali vecinu dana. To me malo demoralizira... A psiholoski potpuno neuracunljiva


Meni je ovo 1. fet nakon 1. i neuspješnog ivf. Ma svi ti bolovi i napetost su ti vjerojatno od hormona, ali vjerujem da psihički izluđuju. Ja sam isto promjenjivog raspoloženja, čas bih plakala čas bih se smijala. Sama sebi idem na živce.  :Smile:  A kako su kod tebe već 3. dan blastice? Meni su isto vraceni trodnevni, ali osmostanični.

----------


## Sunshine610

Draga Mardu, sad sam prosurfala i skuzila da ne mogu biti blastice 3. dan

----------


## Sunshine610

Ne kuzim bss terminogiju, jos ucim.

----------


## Optimist

Morule  :Smile:

----------


## flare

> Drage betočekalice, pridružuje vam se još jedna betočekalica koja kao manijak  osluškuje svoje tijelo, moli za simptome, ali još ništa. 
> Danas 5dpt, vraćena 2 trodnevna osmostanična. 
> 
> Nema žiganja, nema bolova, smećkarenja,ničega pa me malo to brine. 
> 
> Jedino na dan transfera, nekih 8 sati poslije sam na gaćicama vidjela najprije smećkastu mrlju poveću, i par puta poslije nakon piškenja mrvice krvi, al to pretpostavljam od transfera. 
> 
> Beta dr tjedan 22.11.,ako preživim do tada


Curke ne znam da li ste vidjele moj post, bilo bi mi drago da se tipkamo i bodrimo

----------


## LaraLana

Cure sretno svima ~~~~~

Flare kako si nova forumasica nakon 10 postova ce ti objave biti odmah vidljive a do tad ih osoblje prvo cita pa objave.
Kod tebe su trodnevni embriji vraceni pa mozes i test napraviti ako zelis vec 8 ili 9 dan od transfera al neki super osjetljivi od 10 miu. Gravignost ultra, Geratherm ili Cyclo test.
Kod mene su dvodnevni embriji vraceni i na 10 dan sam imala pozitivan test i betu u prvom postupku na 12 dan od transfera.

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga Mardu, sad sam prosurfala i skuzila da ne mogu biti blastice 3. dan


Da ne mogu biti blastice. Vec je optimist napisala da mogu biti morule. Ako jesu to je vrlo napredno za treci dan!! Dal ti pise sto na otpusnom pismu ili dal ti je biolog/ica sto rekli?

----------


## LaraLana

Flare sad citam na drugoj temi tvoj protokol. Kako to da si na AMH od 96 i gonalom od 150 i.j. i Femarom samo 3 jajne stanice dobila??? Dal su ti sto komentirali i rekli?

----------


## Sunshine610

@flare - sretno!! ti si kao i ja, danas bi ti trebao biti 6dpt trodnevnih zametaka? Gdje si bila na ivf?
meni je, evo, sve do jutros, dakle od 2dpt do 5dpt bila takva napetost dole, kao pms. isto nista od spottinga. svako malo provjeravam hocu li uociti neku tockicu, i nista..  :Sad:  a opet, citam samo 1/3 trudnica su imale spotting... a jutros, kao da sam se ispuhala, nema vise ni pms simptoma, i cicke su manje osjetljive... i neznam vise sto da mislim. a valjda je to sve normalno i individualno. ali tko ce jos cekati betu..  :Smile:  

@LaraLana - ma da, krivo sam napisala, bili su trodnevni, mislim 2 6st, i 1 8st ili 10st, nisam sigurna. 

Cure, oprostite sto vas zbunjujem, ni sama jos ne kuzim terminologiju. ma bitno da nam se prime samo, pa bili blasti, morule, ili blastice.  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

> Flare sad citam na drugoj temi tvoj protokol. Kako to da si na AMH od 96 i gonalom od 150 i.j. i Femarom samo 3 jajne stanice dobila??? Dal su ti sto komentirali i rekli?


mozda je pcos.
i ja imam pcos i jako visok amh. sa gonalom 150 sam imala od 1, max 3 js. evo sada je bio gonal 225 i dobila sam tek 5 js.

----------


## flare

Draga LaraLana, hvala na pojašnjenjima. 
Obzirom da je 1.IVF dosta sam neupućena, sad kad sam ovo prošla pa to mogu reći. 
Nemam pojma točno, ali čitajući prije IVF-a, a uzimajući u obzir da smo sve različite , ja sam nekako u svojoj glavi protumačila da bi sa ovakvim AMH trebala imati puno folikula?! (opet ponavljam, možda sam neupućena pa pogrešno povezujem stvari). 
Na dan punkcije dok sam ležala onako da dođem k sebi, embriologica, biologica odnosno ona koja govori koliko ima JS, rekla je imamo 3. Samo na to je dr komentirala, to smo i htjeli. ?!!! 
E sad, ispravite me ako griješim, možda je poanta u mom,a prema njihovim riječima, teškom obliku PCOS-a.  Dakle brdo malih folikula na jajnicima, pa su se bojali da jačom stimulacijom neće bit vodećih?! Stvarno ne znam. 
Što se tiče testova, uh, ne znam da li ću raditi prije 11,12dpt, užasno se bojim iskreno. Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma pa me to dodatno obeshrabruje. Nada ne umire  :neznam:

----------


## LaraLana

> mozda je pcos.
> i ja imam pcos i jako visok amh. sa gonalom 150 sam imala od 1, max 3 js. evo sada je bio gonal 225 i dobila sam tek 5 js.


Nije mozda...ima pcos i zato se upravo pitam sto se dogodilo. S takvim amh zene dobijaju 75 ili 100 i.j. i puno puno vise jajnih stanica.
Kod vas obe onda mi nestu tu ne stima. ili nisu dobro postavljene dijagnoze ili su greske u laboratoriju za nalaz od AMH.
Ja sam na AMH od 7 pmol na 150 i.j gonala od 5 dana ciklusa dobila 3 jajne stanice i 2 prekrasna embrija.

----------


## LaraLana

Flare ne znam al citam sad za tu Femaru. Ona rusi estrogen u organizmu pa mozda zbog toga tako slaba reakcija na rast folikula i mozda su onda upravo s tim sprijecili da bude puno folikula/hiperstimulacija. Zato je dr i komentirala "to smo i htjeli". Drugog objasnjenja nemam.
Onda ako imas puno malih folikulica to je pcos!!!
Sve u svemu sretno  :Wink: .

----------


## Mardu

Cure, oprostite sto vas zbunjujem, ni sama jos ne kuzim terminologiju. ma bitno da nam se prime samo, pa bili blasti, morule, ili blastice.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Sunshine, ja sam isto danima u početku proucavala terminologiju i jos uvijek nisam skroz sigurna  :Smile:  sto se tice simptoma, kao sto si i sama rekla, nemaju sve cure spotting, kao ni neke druge simptome! Ja još uvijek isto nista ne osjecam, osim sto me i dalje svrbi koza, a jutros su mi jos i desni krvarili dok sam prala zube. Eto, kod mene sve nekakve cudne promjene...  :Wink:

----------


## Mardu

> Draga LaraLana, hvala na pojašnjenjima. 
> Obzirom da je 1.IVF dosta sam neupućena, sad kad sam ovo prošla pa to mogu reći. 
> Nemam pojma točno, ali čitajući prije IVF-a, a uzimajući u obzir da smo sve različite , ja sam nekako u svojoj glavi protumačila da bi sa ovakvim AMH trebala imati puno folikula?! (opet ponavljam, možda sam neupućena pa pogrešno povezujem stvari). 
> Na dan punkcije dok sam ležala onako da dođem k sebi, embriologica, biologica odnosno ona koja govori koliko ima JS, rekla je imamo 3. Samo na to je dr komentirala, to smo i htjeli. ?!!! 
> E sad, ispravite me ako griješim, možda je poanta u mom,a prema njihovim riječima, teškom obliku PCOS-a.  Dakle brdo malih folikula na jajnicima, pa su se bojali da jačom stimulacijom neće bit vodećih?! Stvarno ne znam. 
> Što se tiče testova, uh, ne znam da li ću raditi prije 11,12dpt, užasno se bojim iskreno. Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma pa me to dodatno obeshrabruje. Nada ne umire


Flare, dobro nam dosla...  :Smile:  drago mi je da se povecava broj betocekalica  :Wink:  dosta su ti cure toga napisale pa ti ja mogu samo reci da ti zelim da sto prije prođe ovo vrijeme do bete. To je stvarno jako stresan period i dani jako sporo prolaze.  :Sad:

----------


## flare

Može biti jer ako se dobro sjećam, na 20dc prije početka IVF-a dr je komentirala ajme koliko folikula, pogotovo je šokirana bila jer su mi prilikom laparo radili i driling jajnika, pa je valjda očekivala bolju situaciju .. 
Sve u svemu sve ćemo zaboravit samo da ove dvije mrvice koje su sad samnom izdrže i ostanu kod mene <3 <3 
Danas 6dpt od simptoma ništa i dalje.,al nedam se  :Smile:

----------


## flare

> Cure, oprostite sto vas zbunjujem, ni sama jos ne kuzim terminologiju. ma bitno da nam se prime samo, pa bili blasti, morule, ili blastice.


Sunshine, ja sam isto danima u početku proucavala terminologiju i jos uvijek nisam skroz sigurna  :Smile:  sto se tice simptoma, kao sto si i sama rekla, nemaju sve cure spotting, kao ni neke druge simptome! Ja još uvijek isto nista ne osjecam, osim sto me i dalje svrbi koza, a jutros su mi jos i desni krvarili dok sam prala zube. Eto, kod mene sve nekakve cudne promjene...  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Mardu mene povremeno svrbu cicke  :Smile:  Doduše moguće i od psihe , i jako rano se budim danas oko 6.

----------


## LaraLana

Mardu lijepe simptome imas  :Wink:  
Neke zene imaju puno simptoma a neke uopce ne pa tako da znate da sve ovisi od slucaja do slucaja.

Flare to smedjkasto sto si imala par sati nakon transfera to je od katetera prilikom uvodjenja vjetojatno malo zagrebana sluznica. Nista strasno, dogadja se.
Da ti je bilo par dana kasnije recimo 3,4 ili 5 dan od transfera to bi moglo upucivati na implantaciju embrija.

Kod blastica se to zna dogoditi puno ranije...odmah dan nakon trasfera i tad je vjetojatno zapocela implantacija.
Implantacija isto traje par dana. Kad zavrsi i kad se ugnjezdi dva dana nakon se moze vec ocitati na kucnom testu za trudnocu.
Transfer je nulti dan i on se ne broji.
Znaci ako je transfer bio 08.11. onda je 09.11. 1 dan nakon.

----------


## Mardu

> Može biti jer ako se dobro sjećam, na 20dc prije početka IVF-a dr je komentirala ajme koliko folikula, pogotovo je šokirana bila jer su mi prilikom laparo radili i driling jajnika, pa je valjda očekivala bolju situaciju .. 
> Sve u svemu sve ćemo zaboravit samo da ove dvije mrvice koje su sad samnom izdrže i ostanu kod mene <3 <3 
> Danas 6dpt od simptoma ništa i dalje.,al nedam se


Ja sam nakon ivf imala stvarno puno simptoma i eto nije uspjelo, tako da simptomi nisu garancija trudnoce...  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam u obe trudnoce imala simptome pms. Kao da cu svaki cas dobiti. Poceli su 4 dan nakon transfera.
Grudi su mi tek kasnije bile osjetljive. U prvoj trudnoci sam se 6 ili 7 dan sva preznojila u noci.
Eto to su moji simptomi bili.

----------


## Mardu

LaraLana, ja se stvarno nadam da je to to  :Wink:  izluđuje me sto ne mogu prije uraditi betu ni test jer sam primila booster u nedjelju i sad moram cekati da izađe iz organizma.

----------


## flare

> Mardu lijepe simptome imas  
> Neke zene imaju puno simptoma a neke uopce ne pa tako da znate da sve ovisi od slucaja do slucaja.
> 
> Flare to smedjkasto sto si imala par sati nakon transfera to je od katetera prilikom uvodjenja vjetojatno malo zagrebana sluznica. Nista strasno, dogadja se.
> Da ti je bilo par dana kasnije recimo 3,4 ili 5 dan od transfera to bi moglo upucivati na implantaciju embrija.
> 
> Kod blastica se to zna dogoditi puno ranije...odmah dan nakon trasfera i tad je vjetojatno zapocela implantacija.
> Implantacija isto traje par dana. Kad zavrsi i kad se ugnjezdi dva dana nakon se moze vec ocitati na kucnom testu za trudnocu.
> Transfer je nulti dan i on se ne broji.
> Znaci ako je transfer bio 08.11. onda je 09.11. 1 dan nakon.


LaraLana hvala na pojašnjenima, tako i računam, dan transfera kao nulti dan. 
Mardu, znam sve smo različite, netko ima netko nema simptoma, jasno  :Smile:  

Sjetila sam se još da je dr na dan transfera komentirala da je endometrij savršen, i kad je kateter izvukla rekla je vidite nema ničega, nikakve sukrvice.... a ovo par sati nisam se uopće prepala i znam da je to bilo od transfera. 
Curke imate potpuno pravo, dani užasno sporo prolaze :D K tome od 1dc pa do punkcije i transfera, sve ok, a od transfera nikako proć.

----------


## Sunshine610

> Ja sam u obe trudnoce imala simptome pms. Kao da cu svaki cas dobiti. Poceli su 4 dan nakon transfera.
> Grudi su mi tek kasnije bile osjetljive. U prvoj trudnoci sam se 6 ili 7 dan sva preznojila u noci.
> Eto to su moji simptomi bili.


LaraLana, jesu ti bili konstantni ti simptomi, kao da ces svaki cas dobiti, ili su se povremeno tijekom dana pojavljivali? jesu li prestali nakon nekoliko dana, ili bas cijelo vrijeme?

Evo, meni su poceli 2-3 dnt, trajali su cca do danas, danas slabije puno. Kako u prijasnjim neuspjesnim pokusajima nisam imala ama bas nikakve simptome, nadam se da ce ovaj put nesto biti, mozda. Mada, sve se mislim, to bas nista ne znaci, zar ne. U prvoj trudnoci, prirodnoj, ne sjecam se da sam ista imala od simptoma. Evo danas je zdravi lijepi djecak. Jesi ti trudna sada?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, ja se stvarno nadam da je to to  izluđuje me sto ne mogu prije uraditi betu ni test jer sam primila booster u nedjelju i sad moram cekati da izađe iz organizma.


Ja npr.nisam mogla docekati kad cu test napraviti (luda zena) al nismo svi isti. Htjela sam sto prije znati.
Dobro kod tebe je sad drugacija situacija.
To je vjerojatno boster od 1500 i.j. To ti izadje iz organizma 4 do 5 dana. 
Mislim da je Latica ili kako se vec zove zbilja izuzetak i da joj se dogodilo da je test pozitivan bio a beta dan kasnije negativna.
Ja sam primila 10 000 i.j. stop injekciju i dr je rekao da to izadje iz organizma za 9 do 10 dana.
Cure sebi kupe vise onih jeftinih test trakica pa podju raditi testove tako oko 5 dana od  boostera i gledaju dal tamni i vjerojatno bi i ja tako jer sam nestrpljiva.
Al naravno ti napravi kako zelis.

Bila je jedna forumasica di je sebi dan za danom dala booster od 1500 i.j. znaci 3 i 4 dan od transfera. 8 dan na vecer je prvi test radila koji je bio pozitivan....9 dan jos tamniji itd. Radilo se o dvodnevnim ili trodnevnim embrijima, to sam sad zaboravila.
Tako da ima svakakvih slucajeva  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo sto je dan za danom zena sebi dala booster je greskom dala da se razumijemo!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, jesu ti bili konstantni ti simptomi, kao da ces svaki cas dobiti, ili su se povremeno tijekom dana pojavljivali? jesu li prestali nakon nekoliko dana, ili bas cijelo vrijeme?
> 
> Evo, meni su poceli 2-3 dnt, trajali su cca do danas, danas slabije puno. Kako u prijasnjim neuspjesnim pokusajima nisam imala ama bas nikakve simptome, nadam se da ce ovaj put nesto biti, mozda. Mada, sve se mislim, to bas nista ne znaci, zar ne. U prvoj trudnoci, prirodnoj, ne sjecam se da sam ista imala od simptoma. Evo danas je zdravi lijepi djecak. Jesi ti trudna sada?


Jesu konstantno su mi bili ti bolovi sve do 8 dana. 9 dan apsolutno nista i bilo mi je cudno pa sam iz tog razloga napravila test 10 dan. Bolovi su se opet nakon par dana vratili i trajali do iza 12 tjedana trudnoce.
Ja sam nedavno rodila svoju drugu srecicu ❤

----------


## Mardu

> Ja npr.nisam mogla docekati kad cu test napraviti (luda zena) al nismo svi isti. Htjela sam sto prije znati.
> Dobro kod tebe je sad drugacija situacija.
> To je vjerojatno boster od 1500 i.j. To ti izadje iz organizma 4 do 5 dana. 
> Mislim da je Latica ili kako se vec zove zbilja izuzetak i da joj se dogodilo da je test pozitivan bio a beta dan kasnije negativna.
> Ja sam primila 10 000 i.j. stop injekciju i dr je rekao da to izadje iz organizma za 9 do 10 dana.
> Cure sebi kupe vise onih jeftinih test trakica pa podju raditi testove tako oko 5 dana od  boostera i gledaju dal tamni i vjerojatno bi i ja tako jer sam nestrpljiva.
> Al naravno ti napravi kako zelis.
> 
> Bila je jedna forumasica di je sebi dan za danom dala booster od 1500 i.j. znaci 3 i 4 dan od transfera. 8 dan na vecer je prvi test radila koji je bio pozitivan....9 dan jos tamniji itd. Radilo se o dvodnevnim ili trodnevnim embrijima, to sam sad zaboravila.
> Tako da ima svakakvih slucajeva


Ma rado bih ja napravila test, ali me strah da ne bude lazno pozitivan.  :Sad:  Mozda u subotu napravim,to ce mi biti 5. dan od boostera pa valjda ce biti relevantan rezultat...  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mardu, krvarenje desni je dobar simptom!!! Ja bi uvik 12 dnt radila test.

----------


## pinky pie

Pozdrav Sunshine610 i flare, dobrodosle! Kad smo kod simptoma meni je ovaj put u fet-u bilo puno manje simptoma nego u svjezem ivf transferu, tad mi je bilo sve zivo, od lagane temperature do svakakvih probadanja dolje, napuhnutosti, implantacijsko krvarenje itd, ovaj put samo neka zgaravica i tu i tamo par kapilarica krvi nakon utrogestana. Nista drugo. Danas ponovila betu 15. Dnt 3850, sad sam jos malo mirnija.

----------


## Sunshine610

Cestitam Pinky!!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu, krvarenje desni je dobar simptom!!! Ja bi uvik 12 dnt radila test.


A evo ne znam više sto je simptom, a sto nije i koji je obecavajuci, a koji ne  :Wink:  odlucila sam uraditi test u subotu pa cemo vidjeti....

----------


## Sunshine610

> A evo ne znam više sto je simptom, a sto nije i koji je obecavajuci, a koji ne  odlucila sam uraditi test u subotu pa cemo vidjeti....


Mardu, jedva cekam subotu i tvoj test, i nekako imam osjecaj da ce ti uspjeti, da ce biti pozitivan! Mozda zato jer ti je drugacije nego prije kad nije uspjelo.

Ja sam pocela luditi od nestrpljenja, vise neznam sto da mislim. Jucer sam bila zabrinuta zbog simptoma kao pms, danas vise nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim povremenog probadanja... sad me pocelo i to muciti, zasto je sad pak prestalo? Pa se mislim, mozda se nije zakacilo, pa je eto sve splasnulo. Ma, probat cu ni ne misliti vise previse o svemu. A tek je 6dpt i jos trebam bar 7 dana cekati. Kako uopce prezivjeti ovaj period?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure samo hrabro dalje....lijepe simptome imate!

----------


## Sunshine610

> Cure samo hrabro dalje....lijepe simptome imate!


Hvala ti LaraLana na podrsci!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu, jedva cekam subotu i tvoj test, i nekako imam osjecaj da ce ti uspjeti, da ce biti pozitivan! Mozda zato jer ti je drugacije nego prije kad nije uspjelo.
> 
> Ja sam pocela luditi od nestrpljenja, vise neznam sto da mislim. Jucer sam bila zabrinuta zbog simptoma kao pms, danas vise nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim povremenog probadanja... sad me pocelo i to muciti, zasto je sad pak prestalo? Pa se mislim, mozda se nije zakacilo, pa je eto sve splasnulo. Ma, probat cu ni ne misliti vise previse o svemu. A tek je 6dpt i jos trebam bar 7 dana cekati. Kako uopce prezivjeti ovaj period?


Hvala ti sto tako mislis.  :Smile:  Naravno da se i ja nadam pozitivnom ishodu, ali isto tako sam i u strahu od moguceg neuspjeha....jos samo dva dana i znat cu na cemu sam... 
Potpuno te razumijem sto se tice stalnog analiziranja i osluskivanja situacije. Sve znamo da bismo se trebale opustiti i ne razmišljati o tome, ali to je nemoguće.
Ja sam nakon proslog transfera radila pa mi je vrijeme brze proslo. Sad ne radim i na razne nacine pokusavam ispuniti dan. Ono sto me najvise zaokupi i odmakne misli je rjesavanje križaljki  :Smile:  pa eto, mozda sam nekome dala ideju :D

----------


## Mardu

> Cure samo hrabro dalje....lijepe simptome imate!


Hvala na podijeljenom iskustvu i podrsci.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure ❤❤

----------


## Sunshine610

> Potpuno te razumijem sto se tice stalnog analiziranja i osluskivanja situacije. Sve znamo da bismo se trebale opustiti i ne razmišljati o tome, ali to je nemoguće...


Bas tako, ono ocekujes pozitivno, ali opet neki strah od razocaranja! Zadnja dva puta bila sam totalno opustena, uopce nisam mislila o tome, kao da mi je i svejedno bilo na neki nacin... uzivala sam u mozebitnoj trudnoci... pa eto nista nije bilo. Nema pravila.

----------


## pinky pie

Mardu tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce! Nadam se da ces u subotu imati jedan debeli plusic

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce! Nadam se da ces u subotu imati jedan debeli plusic


Hvala pinky pie! Samo da se ne razočaram...

----------


## pinky pie

Znam kako se osjecas, zelimo se nadati, vjerovati u uspjeh ali tu je opet strah od razocarenja i sve je to toliko izvan nase kontrole. S druge strane ojacas i prolazis bitke koje nikad nisi ni znala da mozes. Vjerujem da ce biti sve 5!

----------


## Mardu

> Znam kako se osjecas, zelimo se nadati, vjerovati u uspjeh ali tu je opet strah od razocarenja i sve je to toliko izvan nase kontrole. S druge strane ojacas i prolazis bitke koje nikad nisi ni znala da mozes. Vjerujem da ce biti sve 5!


Upravo tako! Baš sam si jutros rekla: bit ce sto treba biti, nije u mojoj moci. Osjecaji su, naravno, pomijesani i smjenjuju se stalno, ali valjda se covjek s vremenom nauci s tim boriti...meni bude lakse kad pomislim koja ce biti "nagrada"... :Smile:

----------


## pinky pie

Cure zelim vam svu srecu na svijetu i javljajte novosti

----------


## Mardu

> Cure zelim vam svu srecu na svijetu i javljajte novosti ������


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

Hvala Pinky i LaraLana na podrsci!

----------


## Sunshine610

@Mardu, kako si danas? sto ima novoga kod tebe? 
@pinky pie, kako tebi napreduje trudnoca? 

Ja danas 7dnt, dobro se osjecam, simptomi i dalje kao pms, samo slabijeg intenziteta, cicke otecene.. i da, afte u ustima, a inace ih nikad nemam. jos 7 dana do trenutka istine i neznam hocu li izdrzat i ranije napravit kucni test  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> @Mardu, kako si danas? sto ima novoga kod tebe? 
> @pinky pie, kako tebi napreduje trudnoca? 
> 
> Ja danas 7dnt, dobro se osjecam, simptomi i dalje kao pms, samo slabijeg intenziteta, cicke otecene.. i da, afte u ustima, a inace ih nikad nemam. jos 7 dana do trenutka istine i neznam hocu li izdrzat i ranije napravit kucni test


Dobro sam, osim sto me probava mucila par dana, vjerojatno od utrogestana.  :Sad:  sutra cu raditi test, bit ce 11.dnt i 5. dan nakon boostera. Meni tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce i ja bih na tvom mjestu u ponedeljak napravila test  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

Mardu, odmah javi! jedva cekam tvoj rezultat  :Heart:   :Very Happy: 

ma neznam sto da mislim. imam tako male sanse zbog svojih godina, pa se bojim i nadati uopće...

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobro sam, osim sto me probava mucila par dana, vjerojatno od utrogestana.  sutra cu raditi test, bit ce 11.dnt i 5. dan nakon boostera. Meni tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce i ja bih na tvom mjestu u ponedeljak napravila test


I ja sam ovo htjela napisati da bi napravila test u ponedjeljak. To su sunshine trodnevni embriji i nema greske na 10 dan od transfera.
Neces nas valjda drzati u neizvjesnosti  :Wink:  

Mardu bravo  :Smile:  
Odmah ujutro otvaram da vidim sto ces javiti ❤

----------


## željkica

Mardu i ja čekam!

----------


## Argente

> Nije mozda...ima pcos i zato se upravo pitam sto se dogodilo. S takvim amh zene dobijaju 75 ili 100 i.j. i puno puno vise jajnih stanica.
> Kod vas obe onda mi nestu tu ne stima. ili nisu dobro postavljene dijagnoze ili su greske u laboratoriju za nalaz od AMH.
> Ja sam na AMH od 7 pmol na 150 i.j gonala od 5 dana ciklusa dobila 3 jajne stanice i 2 prekrasna embrija.


Ima i varijanta gdje je dobra i dijagnoza i nije greška laba za AMH ali su oslabljeni neki receptori...to je naša Kadauna imala...tek kad bi se roknula dozom od tipa 5 gonala bi njen potencijal zabljesnuo. Ali to je malo rjeđi problem pa takve pacijentice mahom imaju potrošena po 2-3 postupka uludo dok se to ne skuži.

----------


## LaraLana

Znam za Kadaunu! Nisam to htjela pisati jer je bas iznimno rijetko i znam da i sama kad je rekla doktorima da su se svi bojali hipera. Al bas 5 da je roknula ne zelim tvrditi.....davno je to bilo  :Wink:

----------


## Sunshine610

Neznam kako se moze pogrijesiti dg za pcos. To je jasno vidljivo na uzv, osim toga taj amh je povisen jako. Ja imam pcos, jako visok amh, nikad nisam u ivf dobijala gonala vise od 75, mozda 150 jednom, zbog straha od hiperstimulacije. Dobijala bih od 0-3 js. Sad sam dobijala 225 gonala svaki dan i dobili smo 5js i sve je bilo ok. 
 Mislim da taj visok amh nije stvarni i realni pokazatelj rezerve kod pcosa.

----------


## pinky pie

Mene uhvatila neka gadna viroza, temperatura, glo, sinusi. Lezim cijeli dan

----------


## Mardu

Cure hvala na podršci, odmah cu vam javiti, nadam se lijepe vijesti!  :Smile:  koliko se radujem sto je sutra taj dan, toliko me i strah sto ce test pokazati....

----------


## Mardu

> Mene uhvatila neka gadna viroza, temperatura, glo, sinusi. Lezim cijeli dan


Uff, bas mi je žao...sto uopće smiješ piti za prehladu i temperaturu?

----------


## Sunshine610

@Mardu draga, Boze mili tko ce docekati jutro, ha?

----------


## Sunshine610

@pinky, drzi se! Nakon stresa ti se organizam opustio, i i sad te trese, ali proci ce i biti ce sve super! 

I ja zakurila 37.4. Jel to ipak malo previsoko? 
Dole mi je pritisak uffff, opet jace danas, kao da cu procurit svaki cas.

----------


## ljube555

> @pinky, drzi se! Nakon stresa ti se organizam opustio, i i sad te trese, ali proci ce i biti ce sve super! 
> 
> I ja zakurila 37.4. Jel to ipak malo previsoko? 
> Dole mi je pritisak uffff, opet jace danas, kao da cu procurit svaki cas.


Povisena temperatura dobar znak!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mardu

Što da vam kažem, jutros nisam nimalo pametnija nego jučer... Sinoć sam napravila test (clearblue) i nije bio dobar jer se uopće nije pojavila testna crta  :Shock:  Poludila sam i odlučila pricekati jutro. Jutros sam napravila test (iz mullera) i negativan je...  :Crying or Very sad:  Pošto sam imala još jedan (isto iz mullera, ali drugačiji) napravila sam i njega i on je pozitivan!  :Confused:  I sad sam zbunjena i ne znam kako je to moguće, prvo neispravan test pa onda u 5 min negativan pa pozitivan...

----------


## LaraLana

Mardu pisala sam koje testove da uzmes. Odnosno koji su najpouzdaniji. Imaju tri razlicita i jedan mora biti u ljekarni od ta tri.
CB je najgori moguci test sto ima.
Iz Mullera i DM-a isto tako jer nisu pouzdani eto sto se kod tebe i pokazalo. Zao mi je da se nerviras bezveze.
Odi u ljekarnu po druga dva testa pa ponovi jedan danas slobodno popodne i jedan sutra ujutro.
Sretno.

----------


## Sunshine610

@Mardu - a drame kod tebe!! Dobro kaze LaraLana, u ljekarni uzmes i danas ponovis. Ja mislim da si ti pozitivna :skace: 
Ovaj prvi nije dovoljno osjetljiv bio, a ne bi pokazalo drugi poz da nisi! 
Izludit ces nas!! Lol

----------


## flare

> Što da vam kažem, jutros nisam nimalo pametnija nego jučer... Sinoć sam napravila test (clearblue) i nije bio dobar jer se uopće nije pojavila testna crta  Poludila sam i odlučila pricekati jutro. Jutros sam napravila test (iz mullera) i negativan je...  Pošto sam imala još jedan (isto iz mullera, ali drugačiji) napravila sam i njega i on je pozitivan!  I sad sam zbunjena i ne znam kako je to moguće, prvo neispravan test pa onda u 5 min negativan pa pozitivan...


Mardu, možda su ti ovi iz mullera različite osjetljivosti.
Držim fige!

----------


## nina977

Preporučam Intim plus.Ako je negativan nema nikakvih čudnih sjena a ako je pozitivan ima jasno ocrtane linije.

----------


## Libra

Nina jesi sigurna? Zar nisu cure i za njega pisale posto je plave boje da plavi testovi mogu imati evaporacijske crte!!!
Ja se njega nisam usudila raditi.

Geratherm i Gravignost Ultra daleko najpouzdaniji i nikada nisam procitala a i cula da je lazno pozitivan ili negativan bio.

----------


## Libra

Mardu ta dva iz Mullera jesu razlicite osjetljivosti kao sto je vec netko i napisao al ti toplo preporucam da uzmes dva ista testa i ponovis da vidis dal ce tamniti.
Ovo je igra zivaca s tri razlicita testa i eto cure nek vam to bude skola da se ne stresirate i lupate glavu a moze tako jednostavno biti.

----------


## dino84

Cure, trebam mišljenje, iskustva ili šta već. Priča je malo duža. 

28.9. mi je bila zadnja M. Transfer blastice, FET, je bio 16.10. 8 dnt sam imala pozitivan test, ali sa tako blijedom drugom crtom da se jedva vidjela. 9 dnt beta 38.3. Za 2 dana, 11 dnt beta 28.1. Ginekologica zaključuje da je to biokemijska jer beta pada. 1.11. sam prokrvarila, mislila sam da sam dobila M, mada je bilo krvarenje slabije nego inace. Krvarenje je trajalo nekih 5 dana. 

Ovaj tjedan u utorak sam opet prokrvarila, jedan dan jače, onda opet slabije. Jučer sam bila kod svog MPO dr. na konzultacijama. Radio mi je uzv i u maternici se vidi GV i ŽV sa plodom od 2mm. Odmah me poslao vaditi betu. Beta je 6676. U pon mu javljam betu jer jučer više nisu radili. 

Meni ništa više nije jasno. Krvarim i dalje malo, mirujem. Svjesna sam da je plod premali za ove tt, ali opet čitam da ima svakakvih iskustava.

----------


## Libra

Dino posto si jucer bila na uzv to je bar dobro da se vidjelo da je plod u maternici.
Ja bi svakako otisla u pon.opet kod mpo dr a ako dobijes nekakve nedaj boze bolove pravac bolnica.
A bas se zakompliciralo....drz se.
Kao sto i sama znas i svjesna si toga da svasta moze biti i svakakvih prica ima.

----------


## Libra

I u pon.opet betu ponovi!

----------


## Mardu

> @Mardu - a drame kod tebe!! Dobro kaze LaraLana, u ljekarni uzmes i danas ponovis. Ja mislim da si ti pozitivna :skace: 
> Ovaj prvi nije dovoljno osjetljiv bio, a ne bi pokazalo drugi poz da nisi! 
> Izludit ces nas!! Lol


Baš tako, prava drama!  :Confused:  Ne znam ni sama što bih mislila, baš me ovo sve izludilo

----------


## Mardu

Evo poslala sam muža u ljekarnu po test i nije bio nego intimplus za kupiti i sad evo čitam što je Libra napisala  :Sad:  Nadam se da će me on ipak razriješiti muka, iako tek će beta u ponedjeljak pokazati pravo stanje. Da sam znala da će se ovako iskomplicirati ne bih ni radila test. Sljedeći put, ako ga bude, ću biti pametnija.

----------


## Mardu

Zaboravila sam napisati, sto se tice osjetljivosti ova dva testa iz mullera, pise da je ista...pa eto ne znam onda objasniti razliku, jer i meni bi to bilo najlogicnije

----------


## Libra

> Evo poslala sam muža u ljekarnu po test i nije bio nego intimplus za kupiti i sad evo čitam što je Libra napisala  Nadam se da će me on ipak razriješiti muka, iako tek će beta u ponedjeljak pokazati pravo stanje. Da sam znala da će se ovako iskomplicirati ne bih ni radila test. Sljedeći put, ako ga bude, ću biti pametnija.


Ne znam gdje zivis u kojem gradu a vecinom u ljekarnama imaju bar 2 do 3 razlicita testa. Sto je tu je....napravi taj intimplus i uzdajmo se u njega.

Apropos tih testova s plavi reagensom tako su cure tu pisale i ja nisam iz tog razloga nikada popisala niti jedan
Mozda ti je i zbog tog CB ispao na kraju ne vazeci.
Zaci da ipak ima nesto u tome....jojjjjj ti glupi testovi.

Kad ces raditi intimplus?

----------


## Mardu

> Ne znam gdje zivis u kojem gradu a vecinom u ljekarnama imaju bar 2 do 3 razlicita testa. Sto je tu je....napravi taj intimplus i uzdajmo se u njega.
> 
> Apropos tih testova s plavi reagensom tako su cure tu pisale i ja nisam iz tog razloga nikada popisala niti jedan
> Mozda ti je i zbog tog CB ispao na kraju ne vazeci.
> Zaci da ipak ima nesto u tome....jojjjjj ti glupi testovi.
> 
> Kad ces raditi intimplus?


Krivo sam napisala,nije bio nijedan od ovih sto su cure preporucile i onda je on uzeo ovaj...  :Smile:  ne znam kad cu ga raditi...mislim se bi li popodne ili sutra ujutro. Uglavnom, javim rezultate cim ga napravim

----------


## LaraLana

Mardu navijamo na najjace ~~~~~~~~~~~
Sto se testa tice mozes ga i danas tokom dana napraviti s tim da oko 3 sata nisi piskila i obavezno u casu pipi pa onda umaci test da ne bi bilo da popisas cijeli test i opet ne vazeci. I toga je ovdje znalo biti :/

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu navijamo na najjace ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sto se testa tice mozes ga i danas tokom dana napraviti s tim da oko 3 sata nisi piskila i obavezno u casu pipi pa onda umaci test da ne bi bilo da popisas cijeli test i opet ne vazeci. I toga je ovdje znalo biti :/


Hvala! Nisam znala da 3 sata prije testa ne smijem piskiti.... hvala na informaciji,ako se odvazim i napravim popodne, javim odmah rezultat...

----------


## Mardu

Sunshine i flare kako ste vi danas,ima li kakvih novih simptoma?  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

Mardu, ma trebalo bi biti sve oki. Ja nekako mislim da hoce. i na tvom mjestu ne bih izdrzala do sutra, ali bolje da cekas. Navijam za tebe!  :Very Happy: 

i da, gdje je *flare*? javii mene zanima sto je sa njom.

Dino84 - samo se drzi uputa, i miruj. Ne mozgaj se previse, normabeli ako treba, pa sto dragi Bog da.  :Heart: 

Ja danas 9dpt, sve isto kao i jucer, napetost dole, kao pred pms varira, grenutno jako slabo, a temp 37,3 danas. Sve se mislim, da kakve sam srece, da je to samo viroza neka, i da cu procurit za koji dan... raspolozenja od euforije, do beznadnosti i tako u krug...

----------


## ljube555

> Mardu, ma trebalo bi biti sve oki. Ja nekako mislim da hoce. i na tvom mjestu ne bih izdrzala do sutra, ali bolje da cekas. Navijam za tebe! 
> 
> i da, gdje je *flare*? javii mene zanima sto je sa njom.
> 
> Dino84 - samo se drzi uputa, i miruj. Ne mozgaj se previse, normabeli ako treba, pa sto dragi Bog da. [emoji813]
> 
> Ja danas 9dpt, sve isto kao i jucer, napetost dole, kao pred pms varira, grenutno jako slabo, a temp 37,3 danas. Sve se mislim, da kakve sam srece, da je to samo viroza neka, i da cu procurit za koji dan... raspolozenja od euforije, do beznadnosti i tako u krug...


Moja temp.jutarnja danas 37.6 a nemam nikakve viroze a M treba doci za 2dana...jucer bilo 37.5 a prije dane 37.4 i 37.3...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure, trebam mišljenje, iskustva ili šta već. Priča je malo duža. 
> 
> 28.9. mi je bila zadnja M. Transfer blastice, FET, je bio 16.10. 8 dnt sam imala pozitivan test, ali sa tako blijedom drugom crtom da se jedva vidjela. 9 dnt beta 38.3. Za 2 dana, 11 dnt beta 28.1. Ginekologica zaključuje da je to biokemijska jer beta pada. 1.11. sam prokrvarila, mislila sam da sam dobila M, mada je bilo krvarenje slabije nego inace. Krvarenje je trajalo nekih 5 dana. 
> 
> Ovaj tjedan u utorak sam opet prokrvarila, jedan dan jače, onda opet slabije. Jučer sam bila kod svog MPO dr. na konzultacijama. Radio mi je uzv i u maternici se vidi GV i ŽV sa plodom od 2mm. Odmah me poslao vaditi betu. Beta je 6676. U pon mu javljam betu jer jučer više nisu radili. 
> 
> Meni ništa više nije jasno. Krvarim i dalje malo, mirujem. Svjesna sam da je plod premali za ove tt, ali opet čitam da ima svakakvih iskustava.


Dino84, držim ručnonožne fige da ovo kod tebe ispadne jedna od čudesnih priča! Zasad, ima sve elemente toga  :Smile:

----------


## flare

Sunshine i Mardu, evo me. Bodrim vas od doma <3 <3
Kod mene 9dnt, ne boli ništa, ne žiga, ne bole sise(al mene nikad u životu nisu boljele, pa ne znam). Smirila sam se, nekako sam spremna pa šta bude. Tamo između 5-7dnt mislila sam da ću prolupati, molila sam za bilo kakav znak, ali ništa. Sad sam se smirila i dobro sam. Kupila sam test, ali pričekat ću još. Ponosna sam na sebe jer nisam pišnila danas a 9dnt. Možda i od straha. 
Jedino jučer i danas onako bockanja dolje ali to je toliko malo i kratko da na momente pomislim da umišljam i da psiha radi svoje. 

K tome svemu još uvijek sam pozitivna i očekujem plus, a ne mogu vam ni objasnit otkud mi ta pozitivnost. 
Ovih danas je kod mene i sunce izašlo prekrasni su dani pa dio vremena sam i na svježem zraku, i kratim vrijeme sad kuhajući ručak, čak sam i kolačić uspjela završit  :Mljac: 

Kako se vi držite?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Moja temp.jutarnja danas 37.6 a nemam nikakve viroze a M treba doci za 2dana...jucer bilo 37.5 a prije dane 37.4 i 37.3...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555, a mozda si trudna? Jesi li i ti u postupku?
Sto uopće to znaci? Citam, to moze biti dobar znak jer izlucivanje progesterona povecava temp.

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu, ma trebalo bi biti sve oki. Ja nekako mislim da hoce. i na tvom mjestu ne bih izdrzala do sutra, ali bolje da cekas. Navijam za tebe! 
> 
> i da, gdje je *flare*? javii mene zanima sto je sa njom.
> 
> Dino84 - samo se drzi uputa, i miruj. Ne mozgaj se previse, normabeli ako treba, pa sto dragi Bog da. 
> 
> Ja danas 9dpt, sve isto kao i jucer, napetost dole, kao pred pms varira, grenutno jako slabo, a temp 37,3 danas. Sve se mislim, da kakve sam srece, da je to samo viroza neka, i da cu procurit za koji dan... raspolozenja od euforije, do beznadnosti i tako u krug...


Lijepo su to simptomi i mislim da ce to biti jedan lijepi +... drzim fige da u ponedjeljak javis lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Mardu

> Sunshine i Mardu, evo me. Bodrim vas od doma <3 <3
> Kod mene 9dnt, ne boli ništa, ne žiga, ne bole sise(al mene nikad u životu nisu boljele, pa ne znam). Smirila sam se, nekako sam spremna pa šta bude. Tamo između 5-7dnt mislila sam da ću prolupati, molila sam za bilo kakav znak, ali ništa. Sad sam se smirila i dobro sam. Kupila sam test, ali pričekat ću još. Ponosna sam na sebe jer nisam pišnila danas a 9dnt. Možda i od straha. 
> Jedino jučer i danas onako bockanja dolje ali to je toliko malo i kratko da na momente pomislim da umišljam i da psiha radi svoje. 
> 
> K tome svemu još uvijek sam pozitivna i očekujem plus, a ne mogu vam ni objasnit otkud mi ta pozitivnost. 
> Ovih danas je kod mene i sunce izašlo prekrasni su dani pa dio vremena sam i na svježem zraku, i kratim vrijeme sad kuhajući ručak, čak sam i kolačić uspjela završit 
> 
> Kako se vi držite?


Ma super je da si tako pozitivna, svaka cast! Pricekaj onda i ti do ponedjeljka pa nas ti i sunshine zajedno iznenadite velikim +. 
A to sto se tice nekih znakova i simptoma te skroz razumijem... stalno se osluskujemo i na najmanji trzaj reagiramo i tako same sebe izludujemo...ali valjda to tako treba biti.

----------


## flare

> Ma super je da si tako pozitivna, svaka cast! Pricekaj onda i ti do ponedjeljka pa nas ti i sunshine zajedno iznenadite velikim +. 
> A to sto se tice nekih znakova i simptoma te skroz razumijem... stalno se osluskujemo i na najmanji trzaj reagiramo i tako same sebe izludujemo...ali valjda to tako treba biti.


Ne mogu više čekati simptome i ležati, poludila bi skroz. Mislim da bi mi bilo gore da imam hrpuu simptoma i da na kraju bude minus. Ne znam šta je gore. 
Moje mrvice su trodnevne osmostanične pa mislim da je još rano. Iako smo sve mi različite. Nadaaam se da još sutra neću pišnut  :Smile:

----------


## pinky pie

Marduuu auff bas si sad dala sebi misliti, ali taj jedan test nije bezveze pozitivan! Ja sam radila sa clearblue, oko 30 kn je bio. Cure s temperaturama- jako dobar znak, meni je u prvoj trudnoci bila u pocetku oko 37,3. Ja jos uvijek bolesna, zvala kliniku, rekli su mi paracetamol ili nisku dozu andola smijem. Temperatura 38,7 jucer, danas nesto manje. Nadam se da nece nastetiti bebici

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555, a mozda si trudna? Jesi li i ti u postupku?
> Sto uopće to znaci? Citam, to moze biti dobar znak jer izlucivanje progesterona povecava temp.


Nisam u postupku ali pokusavamo prirodno...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sunshine610

Flare - mi smo na istom 9dnt, i takodjer 3-dnevni zameci. Citala sam da je kod tih 11ti dan najranije za test. Ja mislim da cu isto u pon, ili utorak, a tako me strah. Svi simptomi ne moraju bas nista znaciti. Ovih dana sam se nacitala raznih prica i simptoma, i na nasim, i stranim forumima i stranicama, i jednostavno - nema pravila, simptomi imaju svakakve uzroke, a ne mora bit nista. Evo, meni su se danas tijekom dana svi simptomi smirili, cak mi ni dojke vise nisu onako napuhane. Vise neznam sto da mislim... 

Mardu - cekamo tvoj novi test, pa da slavlje i sluzbeno pocne!

----------


## katka22

Cure, evo mene kao podrska cekalicama. LaraLana, saljem pozdrave i poljupce tebi i tvojim pilicima...pozdrav svim novim curama od mene i mog decka od 12 cm!
Sto se tice simptoma... sve su simptomi i nista su simptomi. Vjerujte mi, ono sto smo mi same sebi sposobne napraviti sa osluskivanjem simptoma....je neobjasnjivo. 
U mom zadnjem dobitnom postupku zavrsila sam 5.dnt 2 blastice na hitnoj u uzasnim bolovima sa zacepljenjem bubreznih kanala. Imala sam sve ovdje nabrojene simptome do tada. Na raznim uzv naravno nista se ne vidi jos u materistu. Osim da je endo uzasno tanak bez naznaka trudnoce. Mpo dr podize razinu estrofema koju pijem nakon fet-a i uvjerava me da jos nije nista gotovo.
Dan nakon, odvratni test iz Mullera koji radim taj 6.dnt jer nisam primila booster i racunam da se trudnoca s blasticom mora bar u naznaci vidjeti. Pokazuje minus ko kuca i ja otpisujem sve. Vracam se raditi nakon dva dana, pocinjem piti antibiotike za bubrege koje mogu i trudnoce predostroznosti radi i radi zatvaranja bolovanja i planiranja nekog sluzbenog puta reda radi vadim betu koja taj 9.dnt iznosi 239. Sokirala sam i sebe samu i sve cure ovdje koje su me pratile. 
Sto zelim reci...zene razlicito reagiraju. Sa implantacijom cesto se desi pad imuniteta koji dovede do npr. povisene  temperature, cak i viroze sto ispada dobar znak za trudnocu. Kod mene je dovelo do upale bubreznih kanala. Grudi su obicno jako osjetljive zbog utrica koje sve uzimamo, bile su i moje i jos su, a u 14. sam tjednu trudnoce. Probadanja, boluckanja, nadutost posljedica su punkcija, terapija i svega sto prolazimo u postupcima. Realno, to nisu simptomi tako rane trudnoce, to krene tek u 7.,8. tjednu. I da zakljucim temu simptoma- ustvari nema simptoma nekoliko dana nakon implantacije...ima izuzetaka kod cura koje osjete bol, imaju lagano krvarenje...ali sve znamo da to nije pravilo. Sto zelim reci, ucinite si uslugu, rasteretite glavu, muza/prijateljicu pod ruku i vani, u kino, na kavu...sto god. Zdrava glava je takodjer jako vazan, ali zanemaren faktor u cijeloj prici. Znam da mi je lako mudrovati sada kad sam radila slicno sto i vecina vas ovdje, ali zaista bih vas zeljela da mogu postedjeti nepotrebnog stresa. Zelim vam srecu do neba svima da sto prije odete s ovog podforuma...
Mardu, moj ti je savjet da se ne mucis vise s testovima. Turbo je rano, ne treba ti gledati vise minuse ili moguce lazne pluseve zbog boostera...sacekaj ponedjeljak i napravi betu. Ona ce ti razrijesiti sve dvojbe i sumnje, a ja ti od srca zelim da nas razveselis s velikom brojkom.

----------


## katka22

Ne znam tocno o kojoj se curi radi, ali nesto postova unatrag pricalo se o stimulaciji PCOS-ovke i losoj reakciji sa samo 3js. Kao PCOS-ovka, usudila bih se tvrditi da nije pogodjena stimulacija, odnosno da ti gonal ne odgovara. I to je katastrofa rezultat. Tako meni nije odgovarala Elonva 150 s kojom sam dobila 9js, a od njih samo 2 losije blastice. Za pcos osobu to je jako los rezultat. U sljedecoj stimulaciji krenuli smo s dugim protokolom ciklus prije (pikala sam se od 21.dc prethodnog ciklusa), isli smo s vecim dozama gonala, preko 20 js ne sjecam se tocno, dobili fantasticnih 6 blastica na kraju, od kojih smo u odgodjenom FET-u vratili dvije i ostala sam trudna. Jos 4 imamo na cuvanju. Razumijem da pametan dr zeli izbjeci hiper, ali to se ne moze s preniskim dozama stimulacije. Moja dr svjesno je isla plesati po granici hipera, ali je to najbolji nacin za postici najbolji rezultat. Preslabe stimulacije jednostavno takve jajnike ne pokrenu. To je moje iskustvo i pokazalo se ispravnim u dva postupka gdje sam na isti nacin sa rubnim hiperom ostala trudna. Curi savjetujem porazgovarati malo sa dr i popricati barem o razmatranju dugog protokola i promjeni stimulacije.

----------


## Sunshine610

> Ne znam tocno o kojoj se curi radi, ali nesto postova unatrag pricalo se o stimulaciji PCOS-ovke i losoj reakciji sa samo 3js. ..... Razumijem da pametan dr zeli izbjeci hiper, ali to se ne moze s preniskim dozama stimulacije. Moja dr svjesno je isla plesati po granici hipera, ali je to najbolji nacin za postici najbolji rezultat. Preslabe stimulacije jednostavno takve jajnike ne pokrenu. To je moje iskustvo i pokazalo se ispravnim u dva postupka gdje sam na isti nacin sa rubnim hiperom ostala trudna. Curi savjetujem porazgovarati malo sa dr i popricati barem o razmatranju dugog protokola i promjeni stimulacije.


katka22 - potpuno se slazem sa tobom. Da sam bar znala ovo (i ja sam pcos-ovka), prije pocetka hormonski stimuliranih ivf-a, ne bih izgubila 3 od 4 pokusaja preko HZZO-a. I ne samo to, izgubili smo i predragocijeno vrijeme, sto je jos i najvaznije od svega. Davali su mi preniske doze gonala (75), i dobila sam 0js, pa 1js, pa onda napokon 3 js, ali sa 150 gonala. Sve od njihovog straha od hiperstimulacije, vjerojatno opravdanog doduse, ali meni nije donio uspjeha. Promijenila sam dr, kliniku, sada u ovoj zadnjoj dobijala sam 225 gonala, i dobili smo cak 5 js (a bilo je 11 folikula), a nije bilo ni traga hiperstimulaciji. Netko bez pcosa bi mozda dobio 10 - 15 js, ali za pcos i 5 je super! Ni sama nisam pametna, nisam specijalist, ali nekada im ne treba ni slijepo vjerovati, vec se dobro raspitati i traziti druga rjesenja. Mi cemo definitivno, i ako ovaj put bude neuspjeh, ici dalje, ali opet sa visim dozama. Ove niske doze su, bar meni, samo gubitak i vremena i novaca.

----------


## Mardu

> Cure, evo mene kao podrska cekalicama. LaraLana, saljem pozdrave i poljupce tebi i tvojim pilicima...pozdrav svim novim curama od mene i mog decka od 12 cm!
> Sto se tice simptoma... sve su simptomi i nista su simptomi. Vjerujte mi, ono sto smo mi same sebi sposobne napraviti sa osluskivanjem simptoma....je neobjasnjivo. 
> U mom zadnjem dobitnom postupku zavrsila sam 5.dnt 2 blastice na hitnoj u uzasnim bolovima sa zacepljenjem bubreznih kanala. Imala sam sve ovdje nabrojene simptome do tada. Na raznim uzv naravno nista se ne vidi jos u materistu. Osim da je endo uzasno tanak bez naznaka trudnoce. Mpo dr podize razinu estrofema koju pijem nakon fet-a i uvjerava me da jos nije nista gotovo.
> Dan nakon, odvratni test iz Mullera koji radim taj 6.dnt jer nisam primila booster i racunam da se trudnoca s blasticom mora bar u naznaci vidjeti. Pokazuje minus ko kuca i ja otpisujem sve. Vracam se raditi nakon dva dana, pocinjem piti antibiotike za bubrege koje mogu i trudnoce predostroznosti radi i radi zatvaranja bolovanja i planiranja nekog sluzbenog puta reda radi vadim betu koja taj 9.dnt iznosi 239. Sokirala sam i sebe samu i sve cure ovdje koje su me pratile. 
> Sto zelim reci...zene razlicito reagiraju. Sa implantacijom cesto se desi pad imuniteta koji dovede do npr. povisene  temperature, cak i viroze sto ispada dobar znak za trudnocu. Kod mene je dovelo do upale bubreznih kanala. Grudi su obicno jako osjetljive zbog utrica koje sve uzimamo, bile su i moje i jos su, a u 14. sam tjednu trudnoce. Probadanja, boluckanja, nadutost posljedica su punkcija, terapija i svega sto prolazimo u postupcima. Realno, to nisu simptomi tako rane trudnoce, to krene tek u 7.,8. tjednu. I da zakljucim temu simptoma- ustvari nema simptoma nekoliko dana nakon implantacije...ima izuzetaka kod cura koje osjete bol, imaju lagano krvarenje...ali sve znamo da to nije pravilo. Sto zelim reci, ucinite si uslugu, rasteretite glavu, muza/prijateljicu pod ruku i vani, u kino, na kavu...sto god. Zdrava glava je takodjer jako vazan, ali zanemaren faktor u cijeloj prici. Znam da mi je lako mudrovati sada kad sam radila slicno sto i vecina vas ovdje, ali zaista bih vas zeljela da mogu postedjeti nepotrebnog stresa. Zelim vam srecu do neba svima da sto prije odete s ovog podforuma...
> Mardu, moj ti je savjet da se ne mucis vise s testovima. Turbo je rano, ne treba ti gledati vise minuse ili moguce lazne pluseve zbog boostera...sacekaj ponedjeljak i napravi betu. Ona ce ti razrijesiti sve dvojbe i sumnje, a ja ti od srca zelim da nas razveselis s velikom brojkom.


Katka, potpisujem svaku tvoju rečenicu! Najvaznije je, ali i najteze, ostat pribran u ovim situacijama i ne razbijati glavu svakim "simptomom" kojeg osjetimo.... sto se tice mog testa, potrudit cu se da ga ne napravim sutra, ali nisam sigurna da cu uspjeti.  :Smile:  u svakom slucaju, ako i napravim test,sto god da pokaze znam da moram uzeti s rezervom do bete. Hvala ti puno sto nam svima dajes potporu! Sretno i uzivaj u svojoj sreci!

----------


## Mardu

> Marduuu auff bas si sad dala sebi misliti, ali taj jedan test nije bezveze pozitivan! Ja sam radila sa clearblue, oko 30 kn je bio. Cure s temperaturama- jako dobar znak, meni je u prvoj trudnoci bila u pocetku oko 37,3. Ja jos uvijek bolesna, zvala kliniku, rekli su mi paracetamol ili nisku dozu andola smijem. Temperatura 38,7 jucer, danas nesto manje. Nadam se da nece nastetiti bebici


Ovo nisam mogla ni zamisliti da ce mi se dogoditi, ali eto, mozda tako treba biti! Tebe je bas dobro uhvatila ta viroza, nadam se da ti nece dugo trajati i da ces uskoro uzivati u ostvarenoj trudnoci.  :Smile:

----------


## Sunshine610

Dakle cekamo rezultate za: 
Mardu - 11dnt
Flare - 9dnt
Ljube555 - prirodan ciklus
Sunshine610 - 9dnt

I navijamo za Dino84 i Pinky pie da do kraja trudnoce sve bude dobro. 

Nadam se da sam sve dobro napisala, i da nikog nisam izostavila?!

----------


## Mardu

> Dakle cekamo rezultate za: 
> Mardu - 11dnt
> Flare - 9dnt
> Ljube555 - prirodan ciklus
> Sunshine610 - 9dnt
> 
> I navijamo za Dino84 i Pinky pie da do kraja trudnoce sve bude dobro. 
> 
> Nadam se da sam sve dobro napisala, i da nikog nisam izostavila?!


 :grouphug:   :grouphug:

----------


## pinky pie

Bravo Sunshine!

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Dino84 stvarno jako čudno, dakle imala si FET blastice, bila je biokemijska, 01.11. si dobila mengu, trajala 5 dana, onda si krvarila 13 dc, što može biti ovulacijsko krvarenje... Ili se možda jedna blastica podijelila u dvije i ta druga se kasno implantirala? Čudno mi je da bi se radilo o prirodnoj trudnoći, danas ti je 17 dc, beta je sky high, a plod 2mm? Što to znači, kojem tt to odgovara? Niš mi nije jasno, jer ako je riječ o prirodnoj trudnoći iz ovog ciklusa - ne znam da bi ti se plod već mogao vidjeti?! A ranije si vadila betu i ona je padala, totalno sam zbunjena?

----------


## Sunshine610

@Djevojka sa sela i @Dino84

Citam na netu, plod 2mm odgovara pocetku 5tt, na kraju 5tt je 4-5mm, sto bi odgovaralo otprilike- transfer je bio 16.10., zar ne Dino84? Mozda plod kasni u velicini par dana zbog tog krvarenja, menstrualnog od 1.11. To ce sve vjerojatno dobro zavrsit, bilo je jos dosta slicnih prica.

----------


## LaraLana

*katka* ❤
Za svakoga nadjes prave rijeci!! Uzivaj u trudnoci...zasluzila si  :Smile:  
Nek bude uredna i skolska.

----------


## Mardu

Drage cure, jutros sam popiškila plusić!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  nije baš jako taman, ali je tu...  :Saint:

----------


## flare

Mardu  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Bravoooooooo, veselim se i srce mi lupaaaa kao da je kod mene plusić <3

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu 
> Bravoooooooo, veselim se i srce mi lupaaaa kao da je kod mene plusić <3


Hvala flare, presretna sam, ali i oprezna dok ne vidim betu.

----------


## flare

> Hvala flare, presretna sam, ali i oprezna dok ne vidim betu.


Samo pomalo i hrabro bit će sve u redu. 
Kod mene jučer doslovno mrvica roskasta i to jednim brisanjem. Poslije ništa, stavljala poslije utrice i hvala Bogu ništa.
 Malo sam se prepala da je početak M. 
Nadam se da nije. 
Nisam još pišnila test, neću danas još. trodnevni su, 10dnt. 
Sinoć sam pomislila da će me viroza pa sam izmjerila 37,3 temp, al sam se smirila i zaspala sinoć oko 8 i pol. 

Danas u zoru oko 5 išla pipi al nisam imala hrabrosti pišnit test

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure, jutros sam popiškila plusić!   nije baš jako taman, ali je tu...


Ajde konacno vise nakon cijele zbrke jucer :/
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Samo pomalo i hrabro bit će sve u redu. 
> Kod mene jučer doslovno mrvica roskasta i to jednim brisanjem. Poslije ništa, stavljala poslije utrice i hvala Bogu ništa.
>  Malo sam se prepala da je početak M. 
> Nadam se da nije. 
> Nisam još pišnila test, neću danas još. trodnevni su, 10dnt. 
> Sinoć sam pomislila da će me viroza pa sam izmjerila 37,3 temp, al sam se smirila i zaspala sinoć oko 8 i pol. 
> 
> Danas u zoru oko 5 išla pipi al nisam imala hrabrosti pišnit test


Mogla si komotno. Ja sam s dvodnevnim imala lijepo pozitivan test na 10 dnt.

----------


## LaraLana

> Flare - mi smo na istom 9dnt, i takodjer 3-dnevni zameci. Citala sam da je kod tih 11ti dan najranije za test. Ja mislim da cu isto u pon, ili utorak, a tako me strah. Svi simptomi ne moraju bas nista znaciti. Ovih dana sam se nacitala raznih prica i simptoma, i na nasim, i stranim forumima i stranicama, i jednostavno - nema pravila, simptomi imaju svakakve uzroke, a ne mora bit nista. Evo, meni su se danas tijekom dana svi simptomi smirili, cak mi ni dojke vise nisu onako napuhane. Vise neznam sto da mislim... 
> 
> Mardu - cekamo tvoj novi test, pa da slavlje i sluzbeno pocne!


Draga meni su ti se takodjer 9 dnt svi simptomi smirili da sam pomislila nista od toga al me je testic na 10 dnt ugodno iznenadio.
Zelim ti isto....sretno  :Smile:

----------


## flare

> Mogla si komotno. Ja sam s dvodnevnim imala lijepo pozitivan test na 10 dnt.


Onda budem sutra. Do sada sam već 5 puta piškila pa bolje s prvim jutarnjim.
Uh, kako je ovo stresan period. Poslije transfera jedva čekaš da idu dani što prije, a kad se bliži vrijeme bete i mogućeg piškanja po testovima sve više želim da vrijeme ne ide  :Laughing:

----------


## LaraLana

> Onda budem sutra. Do sada sam već 5 puta piškila pa bolje s prvim jutarnjim.
> Uh, kako je ovo stresan period. Poslije transfera jedva čekaš da idu dani što prije, a kad se bliži vrijeme bete i mogućeg piškanja po testovima sve više želim da vrijeme ne ide


Kako zelis al ako se odlucis za danas onda je dovoljno 3 sata da ne piskis pa tako da znas, i naravno da ta 3 sata ne pijes nista.
Ja sam npr.htjela sto prije znati jesam ili nisam trudna i tako sam to nekako u glavi poslozila kakav god ishod da bude. Kako je katka vec pisala da mirna glava cuda radi i vrlo je bitno u ovim trenutcima dok cekas.

----------


## željkica

Bravo Mardu, sutra nam moraš javit veliku betu!!!!

----------


## flare

> Kako zelis al ako se odlucis za danas onda je dovoljno 3 sata da ne piskis pa tako da znas, i naravno da ta 3 sata ne pijes nista.
> Ja sam npr.htjela sto prije znati jesam ili nisam trudna i tako sam to nekako u glavi poslozila kakav god ishod da bude. Kako je katka vec pisala da mirna glava cuda radi i vrlo je bitno u ovim trenutcima dok cekas.


Hvalaaaa na potpori i savjetima  :Heart:

----------


## Mardu

> Ajde konacno vise nakon cijele zbrke jucer :/
> Cestitam


Hvalaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Bravo Mardu, sutra nam moraš javit veliku betu!!!!


Hvala, nadam se da hoću!  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Mardu, čestitam i vjerujem da će i beta biti velika!

Što se tiče moje situacije, prirodna trudnoća je potpuno isključena. Postoji jedino mogućnost da je ona druga beta, koja je kao padala, bila greška u laboratoriju. Ili da je bila kasna implantacija pa da sve kasni. Ili ne znam sama više.

Sutra ću izvaditi još jednom betu pa možda budem pametnija.

----------


## Sunshine610

*Mardu*  bravo draga, cestitke za sada, i navijamo za betu! Nemam riječi, a mogu misliti kako se ti sada osječas  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## flare

> *Mardu*  bravo draga, cestitke za sada, i navijamo za betu! Nemam riječi, a mogu misliti kako se ti sada osječas


Draga ti nisi još pišnila?  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu, čestitam i vjerujem da će i beta biti velika!
> 
> Što se tiče moje situacije, prirodna trudnoća je potpuno isključena. Postoji jedino mogućnost da je ona druga beta, koja je kao padala, bila greška u laboratoriju. Ili da je bila kasna implantacija pa da sve kasni. Ili ne znam sama više.
> 
> Sutra ću izvaditi još jednom betu pa možda budem pametnija.


Hvala!!  :Smile:  ti si u stvarno posebnoj situaciji i vjerujem da ti je jako tesko. Sutrasnja beta ce ti sve razjasniti, a ja se nadam da ce biti lijepa brojka i da ce ova prica imati najljepsi moguci zavrsetak.  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> *Mardu*  bravo draga, cestitke za sada, i navijamo za betu! Nemam riječi, a mogu misliti kako se ti sada osječas


Hvalaaa  :Smile:  naravno da sam sretna, ali cekam sutra betu da potvrdi pa da odahnem !  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Draga ti nisi još pišnila?


Sad cekamo vas dvije da nam danas (?) ili sutra javite lijepe vijesti...  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Mardu, čestitam i vjerujem da će i beta biti velika!
> 
> Što se tiče moje situacije, prirodna trudnoća je potpuno isključena. Postoji jedino mogućnost da je ona druga beta, koja je kao padala, bila greška u laboratoriju. Ili da je bila kasna implantacija pa da sve kasni. Ili ne znam sama više.
> 
> Sutra ću izvaditi još jednom betu pa možda budem pametnija.


Draga Dino,
kad ti je sljedeći UZ? U ovakvoj situaciji, uz nalaz puno je važniji od nalaza bete...

----------


## flare

> Sad cekamo vas dvije da nam danas (?) ili sutra javite lijepe vijesti...


Dao Bog  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sunshine610

> Draga ti nisi još pišnila?


nisam jos. Mislim sa da ipak, kako LaraLana savjetuje, danas 3 sata zadrzavam mokracu, iako ce to biti tesko, i nista ne pijem za to vrijeme, pa da ipak pisnem? Moram prvo poslati mm u ljekarnu.

A ti?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Dao Bog


Danas nam je 10dnt, jao, trenutak istine sve je blizi...  :Cool:

----------


## flare

> nisam jos. Mislim sa da ipak, kako LaraLana savjetuje, danas 3 sata zadrzavam mokracu, iako ce to biti tesko, i nista ne pijem za to vrijeme, pa da ipak pisnem? Moram prvo poslati mm u ljekarnu.
> 
> A ti?


u 10 sam zadnji put piškila, pokušat ću do 1 izdržati pa možda ići napraviti. strah me je,iskreno.

----------


## LaraLana

Pazite koje testove kupujete!!!!!!!
Pisalo se vec koji su pouzdani. CB izbjegavajte.....jedino digitalni s tjednima al on je najskuplji koji ima pa nema potrebe!!! Radije kupite dva Geratherma ili Cyclo testa.
Cyclo test isto imaju dva razlicita pa pazite. Ljubicasti i zeleni. Jedan je 10 miu a drugi 25 miu osjetljivost al po boji vam sad ne znam reci pa obratite pozornost.

----------


## dino84

> Draga Dino,
> kad ti je sljedeći UZ? U ovakvoj situaciji, uz nalaz puno je važniji od nalaza bete...


Sutra javljam betu MPO dr.  pa ću vidjeti šta on kaže za dalje. Otići ću makar privatno na uzv. Samo ne znam kada da idem. Ja bi otišla već sutra, ali ne znam da li je prerano.

----------


## LaraLana

Dino ines je u pravu. Uzv u ovom trenu je puno vazniji jer embrij na pocetku trudnoce raste brzinom munje. Ja bi otisla iskreno sutra na uzv i ako je sve ok trebao bi pokazati rast jer ce to vec biti 3 dana razlike od uzv na kojem si bila pa za dalje onda vidi s dr. Sretno!

----------


## Sunshine610

> Pazite koje testove kupujete!!!!!!!
> Pisalo se vec koji su pouzdani. CB izbjegavajte.....jedino digitalni s tjednima al on je najskuplji koji ima pa nema potrebe!!! Radije kupite dva Geratherma ili Cyclo testa.
> Cyclo test isto imaju dva razlicita pa pazite. Ljubicasti i zeleni. Jedan je 10 miu a drugi 25 miu osjetljivost al po boji vam sad ne znam reci pa obratite pozornost.


Ovaj od 10 je osjetljiviji? Kupili cyclo 10

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovaj od 10 je osjetljiviji? Kupili cyclo 10


Tako je!!! Jel ljubicasta kutija ili? Koja je cijena da cure znaju!?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Tako je!!! Jel ljubicasta kutija ili? Koja je cijena da cure znaju!?


Da, ljubicasta kutija, 10miu, kosta u farmaciji 46.50kn

U totalnoj sam banani, moji simptomi su puf- nestali, cak ni cicke - nula bodova, ispuhale se i ne bole ni malo. sve manje imam nade i place mi se od muke... nesto dolje osjetim kao neko zatezanje, ali to je na psihickoj bazi, od pustog osluskivanja. uvjeravam se da je sve ok i da idemo hrabro dalje. jedino imam temp 37.4, glava me rastura od jutra, i uhvatila me prokleta krizobolja, s kojom i inace imam problema kad ne plivam, a nisam sad cijeli mjesec radi ivf. neznam uopce sto smijem popit za bolove obzirom na fragmin, i progesterone koje uzimam.

----------


## LaraLana

Sad cemo ti biti dosadni vise s tim al i krizobolja je simptom. Paracetamol za sada samo smijes popiti.

Ja cu skicati svako malo pa ti kako i kada se odlucis za test al ti saljem pozitivne vibracije ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

Nema grceva, ni napuhnotosti, prsa ispuhana ..temp.i dalje ista i iscjedak takoder...

I svako malo imam osjecaj da sam dobila M i svako malo hodam viditi u wc a na zadnje samo taj iscjedak...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Proslu trudnocu test sam radila 26dc i jedva jedva pokazala se druga crtica a 27dc beta bila 58.. pa neznam dal bi probala sutra napraviti test ali strah je veliki... Ali nekako sam sigurna da O bila negdje oko 12dc posto bila sam napuhnuta ko balon od 8dc do 11dc a poslije sve bilo dobro bez icega a 14dc krenuo taj iscjedak koji jednostavno traje i traje...toga nisam imala prije inace to dobro pratim i uvijek prije M imam suho razdoblje... 

Imam jedan posto nade a 99% da nista od t

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## flare

> Da, ljubicasta kutija, 10miu, kosta u farmaciji 46.50kn
> 
> U totalnoj sam banani, moji simptomi su puf- nestali, cak ni cicke - nula bodova, ispuhale se i ne bole ni malo. sve manje imam nade i place mi se od muke... nesto dolje osjetim kao neko zatezanje, ali to je na psihickoj bazi, od pustog osluskivanja. uvjeravam se da je sve ok i da idemo hrabro dalje. jedino imam temp 37.4, glava me rastura od jutra, i uhvatila me prokleta krizobolja, s kojom i inace imam problema kad ne plivam, a nisam sad cijeli mjesec radi ivf. neznam uopce sto smijem popit za bolove obzirom na fragmin, i progesterone koje uzimam.


Draga znam kako ti je, jer isto prolazimo, i znam da to zvuči bzvze al pokušaj se smiriti. Lezi, odspavaj, prošeći, bilo šta,ako možeš.... meni je isto bilo tamo od 5-7dnt mislila sam da ću prolupati, ali doslovno. Ja čitavo vrijeme nemam ništa od simptoma pa pokušavam i trudim se bit pozitivna i jesam...
ajde duboko diši i ako ne želiš nemoj raditi test. Kad budeš spremna napravi ga ili jednostavno pričekaj do bete.

----------


## Sunshine610

curke drage, vi ste divne, i ovo nema nigdje koliko si mi tu podrske i razumijevanja, ljubavi i savjeta saljemo.  :grouphug:  

*Ljube* - drzimo sve moguce palceve da se uhvatilo 

*flare -* tebi saljem, kao i ti meni - da izdrzis, mira i na kraju veliki plus.  Hoces raditi danas test?

*LaraLana* - beskrajno ti hvala, a sa *mardu,* i Dino84 - sad uzivajte u svojim trudnocama, i tko zna, mozda vam se i mi pridruzimo za koji dan.

 i *Dino84,* ne brigaj, bit ce to ok, tebi plod od 2mm bas odgovara pocetku 5tt, sto je super obzirom na tvoj transfer 16.10. i 5-dnevno krvarenje 1.11. a sad ces na sljedecem uzv vidjeti koliko je narastao. Svejedno, ja bih na tvom mjestu itekako bila optimist, jer ova beturina znaci da se mrvica posteno razmahala. 

Ja mozda i napravim za oko 14:30, zadrzavam urin i ne pijem od 11:15 nista.

----------


## Mardu

Sunshine, flare, Ljube ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,barem ne ovih uobicajenih....tako da... vec smo sve vidjele da ti simptomi ne igraju nikakvu ulogu, osim da nas izlude dok ih osluskujemo. Stvarno vam drzim najvece fige i ~~~~~~~~~~ da budu plusići.  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Sunshine, flare, Ljube ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,barem ne ovih uobicajenih....tako da... vec smo sve vidjele da ti simptomi ne igraju nikakvu ulogu, osim da nas izlude dok ih osluskujemo. Stvarno vam drzim najvece fige i ~~~~~~~~~~ da budu plusići. [emoji813]


Hvala, draga

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sunshine610

Meni cyclo neg.. opet razocaranje. Probat cu jos jednom kroz 2-3 dana, danas mi je i tak 10dnt, mozda je bila kasna implantacija. Svejedno sam izgubila nadu...  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni cyclo neg.. opet razocaranje. Probat cu jos jednom kroz 2-3 dana, danas mi je i tak 10dnt, mozda je bila kasna implantacija. Svejedno sam izgubila nadu...


Pm....jel se dobro posusio test? Nikakve sjene?
Ja ne znam stavljati fotke tu...ako ti znas slobodno stavi.
Kad je tebi kao oficielno beta za vaditi?

----------


## Sunshine610

Ma nista LaraLana, bas nista, od sjene ni s... za 5 dana bih trebala betu. Probat cu jos jednom test kroz par dana, mada ne vjerujem u poz ishod. 

Drzim palceve za flare i Ljube!

----------


## Mardu

> Ma nista LaraLana, bas nista, od sjene ni s... za 5 dana bih trebala betu. Probat cu jos jednom test kroz par dana, mada ne vjerujem u poz ishod. 
> 
> Drzim palceve za flare i Ljube!


Draga Sunshine, a tako sam bila sigurna u tvoj +  :Sad:  ali nemoj jos odustati, ponovi test opet za 2 dana.... ja nekako vjerujem da ce situacika biti drugacija.  :Smile:

----------


## pinky pie

Mardu cestitam na pozitivnom testicu i nadam se da ce ti i beta sutra potvrditi dobre vijesti! Radujem se s tobom. Sunshine610 draga drzi se, ali mozda jos postoji nada ako si rano radila test, nista nije gotovo dok beta ne pokaze svoje

----------


## Sunshine610

I ja sam se nekako najvise nadala ovaj put, tim vise je i razocaranje vece. Prvi put, od svih dosadasnjih ivfa, imala sam neke znakove, taj pritisak, koji se i opet sad javlja, pa i temp prije nikad nije bila, i jos je imam. Pa eto, opet nista. Sve se mislim, mozda se mrvica i pokusala implantirati pa ju je tijelo odbacivalo i otuda svi ti simptomi... i to sam negdje procitala ovih dana da moze biti, pogotovo kod 40+ zena, a ta sam. Mm nemam snage ni reci, nek bar on se nada jos koji dan. Njega ce to shrvati i vise nego mene. Bas sam vam se izjadala i oprostite ako sam vas ubedirala, ali bas mi je drago za Mardu, i navijam za flare i ljube555. Probat cu jos jednom za 2 dana, eto kad vec imamo taj test...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mardu, super za plus, koliko dana ti je prošlo od boostera? Ja imam loše iskustvo, napravila sam test prerano od boostera, tipa 6ti dan, imala sam plus dva dana zaredom, otišla vadit betu, iznosila 37, i za dva dana pala na 15,5. Dakle i dan danas smatram da se nije radilo o biokem., nego čisti hcg od boostera. Tad sam bila na početku mpo puta, nisam znala da boosteri ostaju u organizmu 7 do 10 dana, a nekad i do 14. Ne želim te plašit, ali molim te ako si rano radila test, ponavljaj da vidiš je li tamni.

Dino84 očito je da se jedna blastica podijelila, pa primila. Koliko sam shvatila prvo je bila 38, pa za dva dana 28? Da, zapravo moguće je jer inače beta bi trebala i pravilno duplo padati, bar je tako kod mene bilo. Tvoja priča nam svima daje nadu, nadam se da ćeš javiti čudo sutra!! Išla bih na tvom mjestu odmah opet na uzv.

----------


## Libra

Djevojko ja se ne mogu sloziti s tobom ako se radi o boosteru od 1500 i.j.!!!!
Ja osobno sam primila booster na 7 dnt trodnevnih embrija i isla betu na 12 dnt vaditi sto znaci 5-ti dan od boostera i iznosila je 2.1!!!!!
Tako da to kod tebe je sigurno bila biokemijska ako je se radilo o boosteru od 1500 i.j sto u 99 posto slucajeva se i daje taj booster.

----------


## pinky pie

Sunshine nista ne predbacuj sebi, ti znas da si sa svoje strane ucinila sve sto mozes i vise. Glavu gore i cekaj betu

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Libra, slažem se za 1.500 i.j. da je dovoljno 5 do 7 dana, ali ja se fkt ne sjećam, mislim da sam primila 5.000 i.j. Ima tome 4 godine, pogledam u papirima. Anyway, ja mrzim te boostere.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Sunshine610 meni su tvoji simptomi jako obećavajući, ponovi test za dva dana, ipak je 10 dnt prilično rano...

----------


## LaraLana

Djevojka pa do kud mi koje smo primile stop od 10 000 i.j. stigle cekajuci da to izadje ako jednom boosteru treba 7-10 dana!! Tko god ti je to rekao ti je krivo rekao.
Moj mpo dr je rekao da stop od 10 000 i.j. izadje iz organizma za 9-10 dana pa me je samo napomenuo da bas prerano ne radim test tipa 6 ili 7 dan od dvodnevnih.

Beta kada pada pada svakako....kako kod koga. Nekad vise a nekad manje nema pravila al duplo ne pada ka sto se recimo dupla kad raste.

Mardu samo opusteno ❤

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ok, nema potrebe za uzrujavanjem, podijelila sam svoje iskustvo s boosterima, nije pametno raditi test prerano od boostera, minimum 7 dana, to je činjenica. A to koliko treba da izađe iz organizma, to je definitivno pitanje organizma. Nismo svi isti.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Anyways, Mardu, nisam te mislila uzrujavati, zaboravi na moje iskustvo! Sretno i neka bude školski do kraja!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu cestitam na pozitivnom testicu i nadam se da ce ti i beta sutra potvrditi dobre vijesti! Radujem se s tobom. Sunshine610 draga drzi se, ali mozda jos postoji nada ako si rano radila test, nista nije gotovo dok beta ne pokaze svoje


Hvala, ja se nadam da ce beta sutra sve potvrditi!  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Anyways, Mardu, nisam te mislila uzrujavati, zaboravi na moje iskustvo! Sretno i neka bude školski do kraja!


Ma sve ok, napisala si svoje iskustvo. Ja se vodim logikom da ako mi je doktor rekao da sutra vadim betu, onda smatra da je booster do sada sigurno izasao iz organizma. Danas mi je 7. dan od boostera pa vjerujem da vise ne utjece na test...

----------


## Mardu

LaraLana  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Sunshine, naravno da ces probati s jos jednim testom i obavezno izvaditi betu...jer dok beta ne pokaze drugacije, ima nade... i neka si se izjadala,zato smo tu da se zajedno tjesimo i veselimo  :Heart:

----------


## Sunshine610

Evo sad idem baciti onaj test od danas popodne, i vidim slabasnu sjenu na drugoj crti. danas se nije vidjela, ma bas nista, ali sad kad se osusio, valjda, vidi se nesto. Ma i tako cu raditi za 2 dana, radit cu i betu u petak, ali me zanima - da li je netko imao ovakvih iskustava?

----------


## Sunshine610

i Mardu - ne brigaj se, ja mislim da ti ne bi i drugi dan pokazalo plus. Da taj booster izlazi iz tijela, danas te linije skoro pa nebi bilo, ili bi bila puno slabija.  :Heart:

----------


## dino84

> Evo sad idem baciti onaj test od danas popodne, i vidim slabasnu sjenu na drugoj crti. danas se nije vidjela, ma bas nista, ali sad kad se osusio, valjda, vidi se nesto. Ma i tako cu raditi za 2 dana, radit cu i betu u petak, ali me zanima - da li je netko imao ovakvih iskustava?


Meni je sad zadnji put bilo tako. Nakon šta se test osušio, vidjela mi se sjena sjenine sjene. I na tu sjenu, beta mi je bila 38. Test je bio Gravignost mini. Mada na testu piše da ga se ne očitava nakon 10 min, kod mene je pokazao točno.

Ćeš raditi test ponovno ili čekaš betu?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Meni je sad zadnji put bilo tako. Nakon šta se test osušio, vidjela mi se sjena sjenine sjene. I na tu sjenu, beta mi je bila 38. Test je bio Gravignost mini. Mada na testu piše da ga se ne očitava nakon 10 min, kod mene je pokazao točno.
> 
> Ćeš raditi test ponovno ili čekaš betu?


Boze mili, mozda i bude nesto. 

Mislim da cu radit u srijedu ujutro.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo sad idem baciti onaj test od danas popodne, i vidim slabasnu sjenu na drugoj crti. danas se nije vidjela, ma bas nista, ali sad kad se osusio, valjda, vidi se nesto. Ma i tako cu raditi za 2 dana, radit cu i betu u petak, ali me zanima - da li je netko imao ovakvih iskustava?


Ej draga zato sam te ono danas pitala dal je se dobro posusio i dal ima kakva sjena.
Tako je, svakako ponovi.

Za sve cure i cekalice kojecega ❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma sve ok, napisala si svoje iskustvo. Ja se vodim logikom da ako mi je doktor rekao da sutra vadim betu, onda smatra da je booster do sada sigurno izasao iz organizma. Danas mi je 7. dan od boostera pa vjerujem da vise ne utjece na test...


Tak je.....s nestrpljenjem cekam betu zajedno s tobom  :Wink:

----------


## Sunshine610

> Ej draga zato sam te ono danas pitala dal je se dobro posusio i dal ima kakva sjena.
> Tako je, svakako ponovi.
> 
> Za sve cure i cekalice kojecega ❤❤


Draga, odmah sam se sjetila te tvoje recenice kad sam ugledala liniju.  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Evo sad idem baciti onaj test od danas popodne, i vidim slabasnu sjenu na drugoj crti. danas se nije vidjela, ma bas nista, ali sad kad se osusio, valjda, vidi se nesto. Ma i tako cu raditi za 2 dana, radit cu i betu u petak, ali me zanima - da li je netko imao ovakvih iskustava?


Ajmeeeee, čitam tvoj post i baš se radujem! Jedva cekam utorak i tvoj test...

----------


## flare

Evo curke i mene, valjda od uzbuđenja sam se digla u 6.30. Pišnila jesam i čini mi se da bi moglo nešto biti.  :Heart:  (pazila sam na vrijeme očitavanja) 
Vidi se druga crta al još je dosta svijetla, pa sam jakoooo oprezna. Dosta sam se opekla sa testićima tako da, ponovit sutra i ako bude ovako ić vadit betu. 

Sunshine držim fige  :Heart: 

Stavila bi i slikicu al ne znam kako :D

----------


## Mardu

> Evo curke i mene, valjda od uzbuđenja sam se digla u 6.30. Pišnila jesam i čini mi se da bi moglo nešto biti.  (pazila sam na vrijeme očitavanja) 
> Vidi se druga crta al još je dosta svijetla, pa sam jakoooo oprezna. Dosta sam se opekla sa testićima tako da, ponovit sutra i ako bude ovako ić vadit betu. 
> 
> Sunshine držim fige 
> 
> Stavila bi i slikicu al ne znam kako :D


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam, draga, baš sam sretna zbog tebe....jutro smo počeli lijepim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## flare

> čestitam, draga, baš sam sretna zbog tebe....jutro smo počeli lijepim vijestima


Samo moram biti oprezna, od straha nije bilo nikakve reakcije  :Laughing:  

Šta si ti ranoranilac ili i ti nemožeš spavat?!
Ja sam se šuljala po kući ne želim M probudit  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo curke i mene, valjda od uzbuđenja sam se digla u 6.30. Pišnila jesam i čini mi se da bi moglo nešto biti.  (pazila sam na vrijeme očitavanja) 
> Vidi se druga crta al još je dosta svijetla, pa sam jakoooo oprezna. Dosta sam se opekla sa testićima tako da, ponovit sutra i ako bude ovako ić vadit betu. 
> 
> Sunshine držim fige 
> 
> Stavila bi i slikicu al ne znam kako :D


Divnih li vijesti odmah ujutro  :Smile:  
Cestitam od srca ❤
Koji si test radila?

----------


## flare

> Divnih li vijesti odmah ujutro  
> Cestitam od srca ❤
> Koji si test radila?


Iz Dm-a imala, 25 osjetljivost. ići će M po drugi. Otkrio me  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... Test negativan... 26dc... Iscjedak i dalje traje, simptoma nula bodova da bi stigla M a i T... Sada ti znaj..ja mislim da nista od T...temp.i dalje povisena

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Mardu sretno danas, javi nam veliku betu!!!
Flare čestitam!
Cure držim fige da se nastavi sretan niz!

----------


## Sunshine610

Bravo Flare, joj srece!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## flare

napravili digitalni pokazuje 1-2 tjedna  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sunshine610

> Jutro... Test negativan... 26dc... Iscjedak i dalje traje, simptoma nula bodova da bi stigla M a i T... Sada ti znaj..ja mislim da nista od T...temp.i dalje povisena
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Draga Ljube555  :Shy kiss:  znam da zvuci stereotipno, ali ne tuguj, jer bit ce drugih mjeseci, sansi i trudnoca... A tko zna mozda jos i nije sve izgubljeno i za ovaj mjesec. Tu smo za tebe.

ju cu sutra ujutro pisnuti. Mada sam jucer sve isplakala, i vec se pomirila sa sudbom kletom, i vec u glavi mozgam sto dalje. ipak, ona, ukazana linija nakon nekoliko sati, i znam da je to nevazece, ali ipak jos imam neku slabasnu nadu. 

*Mardu,* javi betu cim saznas!

----------


## Sunshine610

> napravili digitalni pokazuje 1-2 tjedna


cestitam *flare*!!!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:   :Heart:  bas se radujem zbog tebe!

----------


## Mardu

> Samo moram biti oprezna, od straha nije bilo nikakve reakcije  
> 
> Šta si ti ranoranilac ili i ti nemožeš spavat?!
> Ja sam se šuljala po kući ne želim M probudit


Nešto loše spavam u zadnje vrijeme...budim se po noći i svako jutro u 7 oči kao sova  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Jutro... Test negativan... 26dc... Iscjedak i dalje traje, simptoma nula bodova da bi stigla M a i T... Sada ti znaj..ja mislim da nista od T...temp.i dalje povisena
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


 :grouphug:   baš mi je žao...  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Nešto loše spavam u zadnje vrijeme...budim se po noći i svako jutro u 7 oči kao sova


Dal si vadila betu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pinky pie

Flare kako lijepe vijesti, cestitam!

----------


## pinky pie

Ljube555 zao mi je... Ali mozda je jos rano

----------


## ljube555

Nista i od osjetljivosti 10... Idemo dalje u nove pobjede ..

Sretno svima curama!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Vise necu test raditi nego cekati kad dode M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## flare

> Flare kako lijepe vijesti, cestitam!


Hvalaaa puno svimaa  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


mardu čekamo betu  :Heart:

----------


## Mardu

Evo, nažalost, beta je 8.4  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  opet ništa!  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Evo, nažalost, beta je 8.4   opet ništa!


Pa kako??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Ajme Mardu bas mi je žao, baš sam očekivala veliku betu! Drži se od tuguj i u nove pobjede, nema odustajanja!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo, nažalost, beta je 8.4   opet ništa!


Mardu bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Te testove s plavim reagensom ne trebaju vise niti proizvoditi. To je ziva katastrofa.
A iz mullera ti jedan bio pozitivan a drugi negativan jos prije dva dana.

----------


## katka22

> napravili digitalni pokazuje 1-2 tjedna


Cestitke draga... nisam upratila, ti nisi primila booster?




> Evo, nažalost, beta je 8.4   opet ništa!


Mardu...jako mi je zao. Mislim da je ipak bila rijec o boosteru. Ja osobno ih mrzim i ne kuzim uopce cemu ustvari oni sluze.  Zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis i razmisljas o buducim pokusajima, to je nabolji lijek za izlijeciti tugu iza neuspjeha...

----------


## Mardu

Zvala sam u polikliniku i rekli su da oni misle da je to ipak još od boostera. Ne znam, osjećam se prazno, cak nisam ni plakala kao prvi put, nekako ni to ne mogu. Moramo se malo sabrati i vidjeti sto dalje. Ostala su nam jos dva smrzlića pa cemo probati jos jednom,ali nekako nemam uopce nade. Znam da je glupo tako razmisljati,ali sad sam u takvom (ne)raspolozenju.

----------


## Mardu

> Nista i od osjetljivosti 10... Idemo dalje u nove pobjede ..
> 
> Sretno svima curama!!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Žao mi je!  :Sad:  Danas nije naš dan

----------


## pinky pie

Mardu grlim te i jako mi je zao.

----------


## Sunshine610

> Evo, nažalost, beta je 8.4   opet ništa!


mardu, sto reci...  :No:   :Heart:

----------


## flare

[QUOTE=katka22;3073230]Cestitke draga... nisam upratila, ti nisi primila booster?


Nisam ne, samo utriće i estrofem koristim. 
Hvala  :Heart: 

Mardu, drži se, otplači i ispuši se i dalje. Žao mi je jako

----------


## Mardu

Hvala vam svima na potpori, puno mi to znaci... :Heart:  mi se ovdje razumijemo i znam da dosta vas zna kako mi je...

----------


## Sunshine610

> Hvala vam svima na potpori, puno mi to znaci... mi se ovdje razumijemo i znam da dosta vas zna kako mi je...


Znam kako ti je... isplaci se i dalje... ja sam danas cijeli dan na rubu suza, i jedva cekam doc doma i isplakat se. Znam, sutra jos jednom radim test, radit cu i betu svejedno, ali... 

Bar je Flare pozitivna, bar jedna da je, zaista mi je drago da je bar nekome uspjelo.

----------


## Sunshine610

Opet neg malo prije... necu ni radit betu ;-(

----------


## lostintranslation

Drage cure da Vam se pridruzim, zao mi je zbog cura s novim minusom, ja sam se osobno navikla na njih i sve suprotno ni ne ocekujem sto je najgore. Danas mi je 3 DNT, Fet blastica u Cita. Odlucila sam da je ovo posljedni MPO koji sam radila jer mi se iskreno uziva u zivotu malo a ovo sve skupa postane takvo opterecenje da se zelim izvuc. Imam jednu djevojcicu od nepunih 9 iz jednog davnog Feta najlosijih embrija mogucih, dvostanicni i cetverostanici ... Ugl. pridruzujem se cekanju s vama

----------


## Mardu

> Opet neg malo prije... necu ni radit betu ;-(


Draga, baš mi je žao, nemam ti sto drugo reci osim da znam kako ti je i zato ti saljem jedan  :grouphug:

----------


## Mardu

> Drage cure da Vam se pridruzim, zao mi je zbog cura s novim minusom, ja sam se osobno navikla na njih i sve suprotno ni ne ocekujem sto je najgore. Danas mi je 3 DNT, Fet blastica u Cita. Odlucila sam da je ovo posljedni MPO koji sam radila jer mi se iskreno uziva u zivotu malo a ovo sve skupa postane takvo opterecenje da se zelim izvuc. Imam jednu djevojcicu od nepunih 9 iz jednog davnog Feta najlosijih embrija mogucih, dvostanicni i cetverostanici ... Ugl. pridruzujem se cekanju s vama


Dobro nam došla, nadam se da ćeš brzo otići s ovog podforuma s najljepšim vijestima...  :Smile:  Jesi radila fet u stimuliranom ili prirodnom?

----------


## lostintranslation

U stimuliranom. Sve skupa sam 2 puta bila u stimuliranom. Prvi je bio davno eto ima 10 god, a ovaj drugi put prije neke 3 god sam bila na stimuliranom (svjeza 3 embrija blastice), pa prije nekih godinu dana Fet blastica i evo opet sam se nakanila doc po posljednju slamku. Privatni smo poduzetnici pa zbog obaveza oko posla nisam bas imala vremena bit ustrajna a mozda je to samo maska koju sama sebi slazem u glavi.Mozda me strah svega toga jer iskreno svaki put kad se uvalim u jos jedan pokusaj muce me misli sto mi ovo treba opet. Grozno al istinito. Valjda imamPTSP od svega ...

----------


## lostintranslation

Razmisljam da u Petak prije boostera napravim test, kontam mozda bise trebalo sto vidit ... U Subotu bio transfer ujutro i dobila booster 1500jj.

----------


## Sunshine610

Sretno @lostintranslation!

Mardu, jesi se oporavila bar malo? Mene je ovaj put bas pokosilo, ono bas bas

----------


## Mardu

> Sretno @lostintranslation!
> 
> Mardu, jesi se oporavila bar malo? Mene je ovaj put bas pokosilo, ono bas bas


Ne znam što bih ti rekla... ja još uvijek nisam ni suze pustila, valjda mi se javio neki obrambeni mehanizam pa ni plakat ne mogu. Ne mogu uopce odrediti kako se osjecam... danas mi je doktor poslao listu nalaza koje mi predlaze da napravim prije sljedeceg feta pa sam se sad zabavila oko toga. Proučavam sto uopce ti svi nalazi znace i gdje cu ih napraviti. Sto ti planiras dalje? Imate li smrznutih?

----------


## Mardu

> Razmisljam da u Petak prije boostera napravim test, kontam mozda bise trebalo sto vidit ... U Subotu bio transfer ujutro i dobila booster 1500jj.


Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, mislim da ti je to prerano... mozda bi bilo pametnije pricekati, ali ne znam vise ništa, cini mi se da nema pravila. U svakom slucaju,sretno!

----------


## željkica

Mardu sta ti dr predlaže da napraviš?

----------


## lostintranslation

Mardu ja sam prije ovog feta isla na struganje endometrija pa cemo eto vidit jel to ima kakvog smisla ... Al sam krvarila u kompletu sa mjesecnicom 15 dana ...

----------


## pinky pie

Mardu i Sunshine, imate li jos smrzlica za fet, da li planirate sljedeci ciklus pokusati ponovo?

----------


## Sunshine610

Nemam smrzlica. Imamo samo jos jedan postupak preko hzzo, ivf prirodni. 

Godine mi cure, za koji mjesec cu 41, a i M je jako los spermiogram. Neznam uopce sto sada... Ici privatno odmah kod nekog... ili sad odmah ici na taj zadnji ivf? Nisam pametna... Sto predlazete?

----------


## Sunshine610

> Ne znam što bih ti rekla... ja još uvijek nisam ni suze pustila, valjda mi se javio neki obrambeni mehanizam pa ni plakat ne mogu. Ne mogu uopce odrediti kako se osjecam... danas mi je doktor poslao listu nalaza koje mi predlaze da napravim prije sljedeceg feta pa sam se sad zabavila oko toga. Proučavam sto uopce ti svi nalazi znace i gdje cu ih napraviti. Sto ti planiras dalje? Imate li smrznutih?


Dobro da imas takvog dr, odmah dalje. Da li ti predlaze testove na trombofiliju?

----------


## Mardu

Mi imamo jos dva smrzlica pa cemo ici na transfer cim napravim sve pretrage. Iskreno,cijeli dan proucavam po forumu sto uopce sve ove pretrage znace, gdje da ih uradim, koliko cu cekati na njih i nalaze itd. Kad sam prvi put vidjela ove sve kratice imala sam osjecaj da na kineskom pise.  :Smile:  doduse, nisu mi ni sad bas sve jasne,ali otprilike sam shvatila o cemu je rijec.
Preporucio mi je:
-Antikardiolipinska antitijela, alac, antitrombin III
-faktori II i V (Leiden), MTHFR, PAI-1, ACE
-koagulogram: protrombin, protein C, protein S i homocistein
I rekao je da bi svakako ovaj put radio i SE.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mardu jako mi je žao da je beta ipak negativna, katastrofa.  :Sad:  

Sunshine, ipak izvadi betu za svaki slučaj, testovi nikad nisu 100% pouzdani.

----------


## Mardu

> Nemam smrzlica. Imamo samo jos jedan postupak preko hzzo, ivf prirodni. 
> 
> Godine mi cure, za koji mjesec cu 41, a i M je jako los spermiogram. Neznam uopce sto sada... Ici privatno odmah kod nekog... ili sad odmah ici na taj zadnji ivf? Nisam pametna... Sto predlazete?


Ne znam sto bih ti savjetovala, mozda da podete u privatnika na razgovor pa da vidite sto ce vam reci i savjetovati pa da onda odlucite.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mardu radila sam sve ove pretrage, antikardiolipinska antitijela, aLac (i ANA profil, B12, homocistein i D-dimere) sam radila privatno u poliklinici Imunomed, ostale pretrage sam napravila u Vinogradskoj! Obavezno ih napravi...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Subshine suosjećam. Odi odmah u prirodnjak, posebno ako si bila sad u stimuliranom, možda bude koji folikul više od ostataka stim. u tijelu. Nakon toga pravac privatnik, u nove pobjede u novoj godini.

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu ja sam prije ovog feta isla na struganje endometrija pa cemo eto vidit jel to ima kakvog smisla ... Al sam krvarila u kompletu sa mjesecnicom 15 dana ...


Ja sam htjela ici prije ovog pokusaja, ali nismo mogli tako da cemo ovaj put sigurno. Jel tebi doslo do nekih komplikacija kad si toliko dugo krvarila? Ne cini mi se da sam citala da je to uobicajeno?!

----------


## Mardu

> Mardu radila sam sve ove pretrage, antikardiolipinska antitijela, aLac (i ANA profil, B12, homocistein i D-dimere) sam radila privatno u poliklinici Imunomed, ostale pretrage sam napravila u Vinogradskoj! Obavezno ih napravi...


Napravit cu ih sigurno, nego se moram organizirati jer u mom gradu se te pretrage ne mogu napraviti pa mi je to mali problem. Placaju li se ti nalazi kad se rade u bolnici?

----------


## lostintranslation

> Ja sam htjela ici prije ovog pokusaja, ali nismo mogli tako da cemo ovaj put sigurno. Jel tebi doslo do nekih komplikacija kad si toliko dugo krvarila? Ne cini mi se da sam citala da je to uobicajeno?!


Da ja sam krvarila sve to mjesecnice otp 7 dana, nije puno al opet sam krvarila. I kad sam osla pogledat endometrij odgovaramo je danu otprilike ... tako da ko zna sto je to bilo, nije ni Poljaku jasno. Al ja cesto imam krvarenja meni taj moj endometrij inace nije bas jasam. Trebalo bi sve hormone provjerit ocigledno ... PS. pocela sam sutri dan nakon transfera piti eutirox jer mi je TSH3.8. Recimo kad sam ostala trudna sa mojom djevojcicom, tada sam prije Feta pila eutirox i spustila TSH na 1. Neka istrazivja kazu da je to bitno ...

----------


## Sunshine610

Hvala cure na potpori, i svojevrsnoj sucuti. Svi se tu nekako razumijemo i zajedno titramo, nadamo... placemo i veselimo se... mislim da cemo sad odmah iskoristiti taj prirodnjak, pa ako ne uspije, kod privatnika, odmah oko nove godine...
Koga biste mi preporucili u Zgb? Cula sam da je Lucinger odlican... 

MARDU - svakako napravi ove pretrage. Tvoj ginekolog ti mora dati uputnice za sve. Ne placaj ako ne moras, to su jako skupe pretrage. Mislim da samo laboratorij u Vinogradskoj radi te trombofilijske pretrage, ali da svi laboratoriji u drzavi vade krv i salju u Zgb, pa pitaj. 

Svu srecu cekalicama!

----------


## flare

Drage curke, nisam vas ja napustila, dapače, pratim vas iako imam plus. 
Od sveg srca vam želim da uspijete, ništa drugo. 
Ja radila betu pa sad čekam, nekako bit ću potpuno mirna kad napravim je 1-2 puta pa ću moći uživati u trudnoći. I dalje sam pozitivna i vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. 

*lostintranslation* ja bi vam preporučila da ne radite test, mislim da je rano, a i ukoliko bude minus samo ćete biti u stresu, a  možda nepotrebno. 


Svu sreću drage borilice želim, od srca.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Mardu, ako doneseš uputnicu ne plaćaš ništa.

----------


## lostintranslation

Flare hvala na savjetu. A evo vidit cu hocu izdrzat. Ja imam osjecaj da vidim minus da nebi se bockala sa jos jednom stopericom

----------


## Mardu

> Hvala cure na potpori, i svojevrsnoj sucuti. Svi se tu nekako razumijemo i zajedno titramo, nadamo... placemo i veselimo se... mislim da cemo sad odmah iskoristiti taj prirodnjak, pa ako ne uspije, kod privatnika, odmah oko nove godine...
> Koga biste mi preporucili u Zgb? Cula sam da je Lucinger odlican... 
> 
> MARDU - svakako napravi ove pretrage. Tvoj ginekolog ti mora dati uputnice za sve. Ne placaj ako ne moras, to su jako skupe pretrage. Mislim da samo laboratorij u Vinogradskoj radi te trombofilijske pretrage, ali da svi laboratoriji u drzavi vade krv i salju u Zgb, pa pitaj. 
> 
> Svu srecu cekalicama!


I ja sam cula da je Lucinger odlican,ali ja se nadam da ti nece trebati, nego da ce ovaj put biti uspjesan  :Smile:  ja sam vec danas zvala raspitat se za ove nalaze pa cu nastojati sto prije to napraviti.
Flare, drzim fige za veeeliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## lostintranslation

Kakve su ovo pretrage? Meni ih nitko nikad nije niti spomenio a dosta sam neuspjeha imala ...

----------


## Optimist

> Kakve su ovo pretrage? Meni ih nitko nikad nije niti spomenio a dosta sam neuspjeha imala ...


Testovi za trombofiliju.

----------


## Mardu

Flare, iiiii? Kolika je beta? ajde napisi nam malo lijepih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## flare

> Flare, iiiii? Kolika je beta? ajde napisi nam malo lijepih vijesti


Ej draga hvala Bogu u redu za sada. 12dpt beta 110,14dpt 274 ,rekli su super i da ne treba ponavljat. Naruceni za prvi uzv i sad odmaramo i rastemo

----------


## Sunshine610

> Ej draga hvala Bogu u redu za sada. 12dpt beta 110,14dpt 274 ,rekli su super i da ne treba ponavljat. Naruceni za prvi uzv i sad odmaramo i rastemo


Bravo Flare!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lostintranslation

Ceeeestitam!!!!

----------


## lostintranslation

Ja radila danas test 6DPT i negativan. Onaj digitalni jako osjetljivi. Mislim da nista od mene ni ovaj put. Blastice su i sigurna sam da bi se nekakv svijetla vidila ....

----------


## Mardu

> Ej draga hvala Bogu u redu za sada. 12dpt beta 110,14dpt 274 ,rekli su super i da ne treba ponavljat. Naruceni za prvi uzv i sad odmaramo i rastemo


Supeeeer! Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Ja radila danas test 6DPT i negativan. Onaj digitalni jako osjetljivi. Mislim da nista od mene ni ovaj put. Blastice su i sigurna sam da bi se nekakv svijetla vidila ....


Ja mislim da je to prerano da ti pokaže...

----------


## Libra

> Ja radila danas test 6DPT i negativan. Onaj digitalni jako osjetljivi. Mislim da nista od mene ni ovaj put. Blastice su i sigurna sam da bi se nekakv svijetla vidila ....


Primila si booster nakon transfera????

----------


## lostintranslation

jesam bas nakon transfera i cisti minus je danas 6 D nakon transfera

----------


## željkica

I meni se čini da je to prerano!

----------


## lostintranslation

Danas 7 DNT isto cisti minus radjeno sa Primotestom znaci obicni nije digitalni. Nisam uzela booster kako je planirano, jer kontam ako nije uspjelo da se ne bockam vise

----------


## Mardu

> Danas 7 DNT isto cisti minus radjeno sa Primotestom znaci obicni nije digitalni. Nisam uzela booster kako je planirano, jer kontam ako nije uspjelo da se ne bockam vise


Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, mislim da si prerano radila test. Ja bih na tvom mjestu pricekala jos par dana pa izvadila betu.

----------


## lostintranslation

Evo me i danas cisti minus, nije mi jasno 3 transfera zaredom sa potpuno savrsenim blasticama i neuspjeh. Do cega moze biti? Ja nebih vise isla na mpo nego bih radije usvojila dijete, al posto je to jos teze od Mpo razmisljala sam pokusat mozda negdje vanka ...

----------


## Inesz

> Evo me i danas cisti minus, nije mi jasno 3 transfera zaredom sa potpuno savrsenim blasticama i neuspjeh. Do cega moze biti? Ja nebih vise isla na mpo nego bih radije usvojila dijete, al posto je to jos teze od Mpo razmisljala sam pokusat mozda negdje vanka ...


Može biti do godina (i vjerojatno jest). Općenito, žene od 25 godina puno lakše ostvaruju trudnoću i rođenje djeteta od žena koje imaju 35. Tako je to kod IVF-a i kod spontanih trudnoća.  :Sad:  Priroda čini svoje. U razmaku od 10 godina jajne stanice značajno gube "kvalitetu" tj. sposobnost stvaranja zametka koji će dati vijabilnu trudnoću.

No, ne znači da sljedeći transfer neće dati trudnoću koja će završiti rođenjem djeteta  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Evo me i danas cisti minus, nije mi jasno 3 transfera zaredom sa potpuno savrsenim blasticama i neuspjeh. Do cega moze biti? Ja nebih vise isla na mpo nego bih radije usvojila dijete, al posto je to jos teze od Mpo razmisljala sam pokusat mozda negdje vanka ...


Nema pravila, ja sam uvijek imala savršene blastociste, pa nam je za drugo trebalo dugo da uspije, tek iz 6 postupka i tad je bio fet transfer 3 dan, tako da blastociste nisu garancije uspjeha, isto sam se pitala zasto neće ako su savršene! Znam da ti je teško al glavu gore i uspjeh će doć samo treba bit uporan! I da teško je, jako teško, grlim jako!

----------


## lostintranslation

Ovaj put sam rekla da je zadnji, iskreno ne bih se beskonacno dugo izlagala svi  silnim bockanjima hormonima. A sad sam opet u nedoumici. Moj problem ubiti su zacepljeni jajovodi hidrosalpings, ispunjeni tekucinom. Na americkim siteovima se savjetuje obavezno uklanjanje jajovodima u losem stanju zbog toksicnosti, al evo poslala sam mail Poljaku, mozda nebi bilo ludo poci na Laparaskopiju svakako...

----------


## katka22

> Ovaj put sam rekla da je zadnji, iskreno ne bih se beskonacno dugo izlagala svi  silnim bockanjima hormonima. A sad sam opet u nedoumici. Moj problem ubiti su zacepljeni jajovodi hidrosalpings, ispunjeni tekucinom. Na americkim siteovima se savjetuje obavezno uklanjanje jajovodima u losem stanju zbog toksicnosti, al evo poslala sam mail Poljaku, mozda nebi bilo ludo poci na Laparaskopiju svakako...


Zao mi je...vjerojatno ces odmakom malo vremena promijeniti i nacin razmisljanja vezano za buduce postupke. 
Vezano za tvoja razmisljanja o odstranjivanju losih jajovoda... ja sam odstranila oba. Doduse, u drugacijim situacijama, nakon dvije vanmatericne. Ali u razgovorima koje sam sa raznim dr vodila nakon toga, svi do jednog su mi rekli da je pozeljno kod losih jajovoda odstraniti ih bas zbog toksicnosti i loseg okruzenja za embrij koje mogu izazvati. Ja ti svakako to preporucam, jer ruku na srce, mogucnost prirodne zdrave trudnoce koju imas s takvim jajovodima, cini mi se da je puno manja od potpomognutog zaceca u zdravom okruzenju nakon sto ih odstranis. Tako sam ja sebi racionalizirala situaciju...(tjeseci se usput da mi se svakako nece moci vise desiti odvratno iskustvo vanmatericne trudnoce koje postoji i visoka je sa takvim jajovodima...).
Sto god odlucila, zelim ti srecu...

----------


## Argente

> Ovaj put sam rekla da je zadnji, iskreno ne bih se beskonacno dugo izlagala svi  silnim bockanjima hormonima. A sad sam opet u nedoumici. Moj problem ubiti su zacepljeni jajovodi hidrosalpings, ispunjeni tekucinom. Na americkim siteovima se savjetuje obavezno uklanjanje jajovodima u losem stanju zbog toksicnosti, al evo poslala sam mail Poljaku, mozda nebi bilo ludo poci na Laparaskopiju svakako...


Ma daj, pa ionako ti ničem ne služe osim što ti smanjuju šanse za IVF trudnoću i povećavaju šansu za vanmaterničnu. Van s tim i imaš puno veće šanse da ti sljedeći transfer bude dobitan! I ja sam BTW ostala u prvom trasferu nakon vađenja jajovoda s hidrićem.

----------


## mimmi

Bok cure, evo da vam se pridružim ako mogu  :Smile: 

Moj prvi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, punktirana stanica... embriologica je rekla da je stanica bila zrela i pravilna, oplođena isci metodom zbog lošijeg spermiograma... na 3 dan napravili su mi transfer 5-staničnog embrija, rekli su mi da nakon 3 dana embrij treba imati između 4-8 stanica.. e sad, koliko sam uspjela naći na internetu bolje je kad je parni broj stanica, ali pravilo je da pravila nema.  ima li možda netko od vas iskustva sa peterostaničnim?
Čekam betu, nastojim se opustiti i ne razmišljati previše ali mi baš i ne ide  :Undecided:

----------


## fusa

> Bok cure, evo da vam se pridružim ako mogu 
> 
> Moj prvi IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, punktirana stanica... embriologica je rekla da je stanica bila zrela i pravilna, oplođena isci metodom zbog lošijeg spermiograma... na 3 dan napravili su mi transfer 5-staničnog embrija, rekli su mi da nakon 3 dana embrij treba imati između 4-8 stanica.. e sad, koliko sam uspjela naći na internetu bolje je kad je parni broj stanica, ali pravilo je da pravila nema.  ima li možda netko od vas iskustva sa peterostaničnim?
> Čekam betu, nastojim se opustiti i ne razmišljati previše ali mi baš i ne ide


ja sam ti isto imala u prirodnom 3dan 4staničan-isto icsi, nažalost nije uspijelo. ali ima primjer gdje su takvi manji uspijeli tako da ne gubi nadu. u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## mimmi

> ja sam ti isto imala u prirodnom 3dan 4staničan-isto icsi, nažalost nije uspijelo. ali ima primjer gdje su takvi manji uspijeli tako da ne gubi nadu. u kojoj si klinici?


Fusa, hvala ti na odgovoru.

Ja sam u KBC Rijeka. Embriologica mi je sve rekla prije transfera i još me pitala ako imam kakvih pitanja, ali onako sretna što je uopće došlo do transfera nisam uopće razmišljala i bilo mi je dovoljno to što je rekla. Tek kasnije sam pročitala da bi embriji na 3 dan u pravilu trebali biti 6-8 stanični pa si sad razbijam glavu što je moj manji...joooj, ubit će me to guglanje  :lool:

----------


## fusa

mimmi i ja sam ti bila u kbc RI u prva dva icsi u prirodnom i druga dva icsi u stimuliranom i tamo sam uvijek dobila treći dan 4st, imala jedan i 5st i čak dva 6st ali jako loša...neznam zašto ali nisam još nikog čula u RI da je kod icsi-ja dobio onako kako bi trebalo biti. Nadam se da da će tvoj borac uspijeti.
Dino84 nisi ništa javila kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jesi išla na uzv?
Da ne ispadne da sam se samo ubacila :Grin: , pisala sam ja prije cca god dana,kad sam još bila u postupcima u RI, sad vas s vremena na vrijeme pratim i navijam :Very Happy:

----------


## mimmi

> mimmi i ja sam ti bila u kbc RI u prva dva icsi u prirodnom i druga dva icsi u stimuliranom i tamo sam uvijek dobila treći dan 4st, imala jedan i 5st i čak dva 6st ali jako loša...neznam zašto ali nisam još nikog čula u RI da je kod icsi-ja dobio onako kako bi trebalo biti. Nadam se da da će tvoj borac uspijeti.
> Dino84 nisi ništa javila kakvo je stanje kod tebe, jesi išla na uzv?
> Da ne ispadne da sam se samo ubacila, pisala sam ja prije cca god dana,kad sam još bila u postupcima u RI, sad vas s vremena na vrijeme pratim i navijam


Znam da im baš nažalost i nije neka statistika, meni je ovo bio prvi ivf u prirodnom pa mi je još sve novo.
U kojoj si ti fazi Fusa? Liječiš se negdje dalje ili? Ja sam razmišljala na početku da krenem odmah privatno, ali kako je to u Zagrebu ovo u Rijeci mi je bilo praktičnije, a i zasada su se pokazali ok i susretljivi.. prošla sam samo inseminacije, ali od njih i nisam puno očekivala jer su me odmah upozorili da stopa uspjeha baš i nije visoka.

----------


## mimmi

> Znam da im baš nažalost i nije neka statistika, meni je ovo bio prvi ivf u prirodnom pa mi je još sve novo.
> U kojoj si ti fazi Fusa? Liječiš se negdje dalje ili? Ja sam razmišljala na početku da krenem odmah privatno, ali kako je to u Zagrebu ovo u Rijeci mi je bilo praktičnije, a i zasada su se pokazali ok i susretljivi.. prošla sam samo inseminacije, ali od njih i nisam puno očekivala jer su me odmah upozorili da stopa uspjeha baš i nije visoka.


Fusa molim te ako mi možeš samo pojasniti kakav bi to trebao biti embrij kod icsi? Meni su rekli da bi nakon 3 dana trebao biti između 4-8 stanica...

----------


## fusa

Kod ICSI-ja isto tako kod IVF-a treći dan se očekuje da embrij ima 8 stanica, može on imati i 7,6,5...pa opet biti uspiješan postupak, ali manja je vjerojatnost za to.... Prošla sam to, tražila po netu uspješnost 4st na 3dan, mislim da je bila jedna cura kojoj je uspijelo, ali meni nije i to tri transfera sa 4st na 3 dan...
Ja sam sad imala neuspješan  Fet 1blastociste, pa idem sad dalje kopat koje pretrage još mogu napravit prije zadnjeg stimuliranog ivf-a preko hzzo-a.

----------


## pinky pie

Cure samo da se javim, bila sam na uzv i imamo malo srce sto kuca! Sad sam 6+6 tjedana trudna. Evo ja sam imala neprohodne jajovode i 2 izvanmaternicne, nakon cega su mi odstranjeni i 2 puta sam ostala trudna iz prvog pokusaja, prvi put iz ivf i sad iz feta. Tako da je mozda dobra stvar da su mi uklonjeni, veca je vjerovatnost trudnoce.

----------


## Sunshine610

> Cure samo da se javim, bila sam na uzv i imamo malo srce sto kuca! Sad sam 6+6 tjedana trudna. Evo ja sam imala neprohodne jajovode i 2 izvanmaternicne, nakon cega su mi odstranjeni i 2 puta sam ostala trudna iz prvog pokusaja, prvi put iz ivf i sad iz feta. Tako da je mozda dobra stvar da su mi uklonjeni, veca je vjerovatnost trudnoce.


Pinky, predivno, ovo ce biti jedan divan Bozic! Sretna ti trudnoca!  :Smile:

----------


## Mardu

> Cure samo da se javim, bila sam na uzv i imamo malo srce sto kuca! Sad sam 6+6 tjedana trudna. Evo ja sam imala neprohodne jajovode i 2 izvanmaternicne, nakon cega su mi odstranjeni i 2 puta sam ostala trudna iz prvog pokusaja, prvi put iz ivf i sad iz feta. Tako da je mozda dobra stvar da su mi uklonjeni, veca je vjerovatnost trudnoce.


Divno za srceko  :Smile:  uzivaj u trudnoći :Kiss:

----------


## sally

Evo da se i ja javim

----------


## sally

9dnt vracen 3 dan 8stanicni a+...danas napravila test negativan....ima li još nade?

----------


## Inesz

sally... ima nade. hajde još jedan test za 3-4 dana.

----------


## sally

Sve bi bilo lakše da nemam sve te simptome (trudničke)....zato sam i napravila test...uglavnom želim svima sreću i naravno veliku betu

----------


## lala2412

Pozdrav cure. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme (zapravo pročitala sam oba podstavka forum Nakon transfera) i vrijeme je da se ja ohrabrim i podijelim priču s vama. 
Suprug i ja već 5 godina radimo na djetetu, od čega smo 3 godine u MPO vodama. Prošla sam 3 inseminacije koje su bile neuspješne, zatim sam krenula u IVF u prirodnom ciklusu koji je prerastao u inseminaciju jer je folikul puknuo prije punkcije. Nakon toga sam odradila dva IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu, od čega su u jednom uspjeli izvući 13 jajnih stanica, ali nažalost nije jedna se nije oplodila, a u drugom su izvukli 9 jajnih stanica, od čega ih je bilo par dobrih koje su oplođene, međutim prestale su se razvijati nakon tri dana, tako da do transfera nije ni došlo. Odlučili smo da ćemo odmoriti godinu dana, budući da su ovu postupci prije navedeni bili odrađeni u godinu i pol, napravili smo dodatne pretrage (kariogram, trobofilijske faktore) i sve je bilo ok. Da napomenem, ne znamo razlog neplodnosti, jer je i suprugov spermiogram i moji nalazi su uredu. Trenutno smo u trećem IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu. Uspjeli su izvući 4 jajne stanice, od čega su se 3 oplodile i jednu su mi vratili nakon tri dana, a druge dvije su pustili da se razviju do blastociste, nakon čega su iz smrznuli. Ja sam imala transfer prošli petak 23.11.2018. i trenutno čekam betu po prvi puta. I trebam je čekati do 12.12.2018., naravno, jer sam u MPO u Rijeci. Do onda ću poluditi. 

Prvih 3-4 dana nakon transfera mislila sam da će me bolovi u trbuhu složiti na pod, grudi su me boljele samo na pogled. Za sad se sve smirilo, zadnjih par dana imam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i leđa, ne znam da je to što mi menga treba doć (inače su mi ciklusi na 34-37 dana, a zadnja menga je bila 6.11.2018.). Sinoć sam dok sam stavljala crinone gel vidjela neke sitne smeđe točkice na ostatku gela što tijelo ne upije, i to me ubilo u pojam jer mislim da će mi doć menga za koji dan. Strah me napraviti test, jer se ne želim razočarati. Da li je koja od vas imala takve smećkaste točkice prilokm stavljanja gela i kako je to rezultiralo?

Ja se ispričavam na dugom postu, morala sam se nekome izjadat.  Svima koje čekate želim vam visoke bete  :Smile:

----------


## Carrot

> 9dnt vracen 3 dan 8stanicni a+...danas napravila test negativan....ima li još nade?


Ima nade... Meni 9.dan isto bio negativan, ali npr 11.dan isto i ja razočarana i vratim se za 5-10min a ono lagana lagana crtica... Svaki dan sve jača i jača, beta + i sad beba u naručju....

----------


## LaraLana

> 9dnt vracen 3 dan 8stanicni a+...danas napravila test negativan....ima li još nade?


Jesi ponovila test??

----------


## LaraLana

*lala2412* tebi je danas 11 dan nakon transfera. Sutra bi svaki test trebao pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce, cak i ako ga budes u sred dana radila. Rijeka zaista pretjeruje s tim cekanjem do bete.
Nemoj samo one testove Clearblue raditi....ali niti jedan od tih. Nisu pouzdani. Imaju u ljekarnama Geratherm, Cyclo test i Gravignost Ultra.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svim novim borilicama...




> Sve bi bilo lakše da nemam sve te simptome (trudničke)....zato sam i napravila test...uglavnom želim svima sreću i naravno veliku betu


"Trudnički" simptomi obično nastupe tjednima kasnije, simptomi koje sad osjećaš vezani su za hormonalne promjene s obzirom da si puna hormona, a i pretpostavljam da unosiš vaginalete ili gel dodatno. Što pametnog reći...naravno da još ima nade, ja bih čak rekla da si malo požurila s testom s obzirom da su ti vratili 3-dnevni embrij. Ponovi test nakon 2-3 dana ili jednostavno izvadi betu iz krvi. Sretno u svakom slučaju!




> Pozdrav cure. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme (zapravo pročitala sam oba podstavka forum Nakon transfera) i vrijeme je da se ja ohrabrim i podijelim priču s vama. 
> Suprug i ja već 5 godina radimo na djetetu, od čega smo 3 godine u MPO vodama. Prošla sam 3 inseminacije koje su bile neuspješne, zatim sam krenula u IVF u prirodnom ciklusu koji je prerastao u inseminaciju jer je folikul puknuo prije punkcije. Nakon toga sam odradila dva IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu, od čega su u jednom uspjeli izvući 13 jajnih stanica, ali nažalost nije jedna se nije oplodila, a u drugom su izvukli 9 jajnih stanica, od čega ih je bilo par dobrih koje su oplođene, međutim prestale su se razvijati nakon tri dana, tako da do transfera nije ni došlo. Odlučili smo da ćemo odmoriti godinu dana, budući da su ovu postupci prije navedeni bili odrađeni u godinu i pol, napravili smo dodatne pretrage (kariogram, trobofilijske faktore) i sve je bilo ok. Da napomenem, ne znamo razlog neplodnosti, jer je i suprugov spermiogram i moji nalazi su uredu. Trenutno smo u trećem IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu. Uspjeli su izvući 4 jajne stanice, od čega su se 3 oplodile i jednu su mi vratili nakon tri dana, a druge dvije su pustili da se razviju do blastociste, nakon čega su iz smrznuli. Ja sam imala transfer prošli petak 23.11.2018. i trenutno čekam betu po prvi puta. I trebam je čekati do 12.12.2018., naravno, jer sam u MPO u Rijeci. Do onda ću poluditi. 
> 
> Prvih 3-4 dana nakon transfera mislila sam da će me bolovi u trbuhu složiti na pod, grudi su me boljele samo na pogled. Za sad se sve smirilo, zadnjih par dana imam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i leđa, ne znam da je to što mi menga treba doć (inače su mi ciklusi na 34-37 dana, a zadnja menga je bila 6.11.2018.). Sinoć sam dok sam stavljala crinone gel vidjela neke sitne smeđe točkice na ostatku gela što tijelo ne upije, i to me ubilo u pojam jer mislim da će mi doć menga za koji dan. Strah me napraviti test, jer se ne želim razočarati. Da li je koja od vas imala takve smećkaste točkice prilokm stavljanja gela i kako je to rezultiralo?
> 
> Ja se ispričavam na dugom postu, morala sam se nekome izjadat.  Svima koje čekate želim vam visoke bete


Uf, vjerojatno je jedna od najgorih dijagnoza - idiopatska neplodnost. Ja nekako u tu dijagnozu ne vjerujem, mišljenja sam da se nije dovoljno potrudilo pronaći problem jer problem negdje očito postoji. Kod tebe je u nekom trenutku bio očito problem u kvaliteti stanica, što se isto tako očito popravilo s obzirom da si na kraju uspjela doći do blastica za ET. Nadan se da su dani neuspjeha iza vas..

Ja znam da bih na tvom mjestu već napravila bar jedan test sigurno, a vrlo vjerojatno i betu - makar privatno za sebe, ali to sam ja. Danas ti je 11. dnt trodnevnih... Mislim da za 1-2 dana možeš sa sigurnošću očekivati vjerodostojan rezultat na nekom osjetljivom testu kao što ti je LaraLana već napisala. Isto tako ne razumijem toliko odgađanje vađenja bete u  Rijeci, ali pošto smo to stotine puta do sada komentirale...u svakom slučaju želim ti sreću!

----------


## lala2412

> *lala2412* tebi je danas 11 dan nakon transfera. Sutra bi svaki test trebao pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce, cak i ako ga budes u sred dana radila. Rijeka zaista pretjeruje s tim cekanjem do bete.
> Nemoj samo one testove Clearblue raditi....ali niti jedan od tih. Nisu pouzdani. Imaju u ljekarnama Geratherm, Cyclo test i Gravignost Ultra.
> Sretno


Da, tako je. Meni je dana 11 dan nakon transfera. I meni je to užas što Rijeka čeka do tri tjedna za betu. To te baš ubije u pojam. Hvala na savjetu za testiće. Mislim da ću svakako danas se zaletiti u ljekarnu i kupiti jednog od navedenih  :Smile:

----------


## lala2412

Uf, vjerojatno je jedna od najgorih dijagnoza - idiopatska neplodnost. Ja nekako u tu dijagnozu ne vjerujem, mišljenja sam da se nije dovoljno potrudilo pronaći problem jer problem negdje očito postoji. Kod tebe je u nekom trenutku bio očito problem u kvaliteti stanica, što se isto tako očito popravilo s obzirom da si na kraju uspjela doći do blastica za ET. Nadan se da su dani neuspjeha iza vas..

Ja znam da bih na tvom mjestu već napravila bar jedan test sigurno, a vrlo vjerojatno i betu - makar privatno za sebe, ali to sam ja. Danas ti je 11. dnt trodnevnih... Mislim da za 1-2 dana možeš sa sigurnošću očekivati vjerodostojan rezultat na nekom osjetljivom testu kao što ti je LaraLana već napisala. Isto tako ne razumijem toliko odgađanje vađenja bete u  Rijeci, ali pošto smo to stotine puta do sada komentirale...u svakom slučaju želim ti sreću![/QUOTE]

Hvala ti katka22. 
Meni je baš koma to što moramo čekati vađenje bete praktički tri 
tjedna od transfera. Mislim i ja da sam imala očito problema u kvaliteti jajnih stanica i zato nije došlo do oplodnje, odnosno nisu bile zrele za oplodnju u prethodna dva IVF. Danas ću se zaleteti do ljekarne i kupiti testić i vidjet na čemu sam, a svakako napraviti betu do kraja tjedna. 
Sad mi je najveći problem u tome već par dana imam smeđe brvljenje nakon mokrenja, a danas je vidljiva i krv, tako da mislim da je to to, i da moramo dalje.

----------


## Kadauna

lala2412, jesi napravila test? Kako si?

----------


## sally

Izvadila ja jucer betu....više sreće idući put....jadnih 1.2...odtugovala ja jucer cijeli dan i sada sam spremna na nove izazove. Još nisu stigle stvari...Jako sam se nadala

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Izvadila ja jucer betu....više sreće idući put....jadnih 1.2...odtugovala ja jucer cijeli dan i sada sam spremna na nove izazove. Još nisu stigle stvari...Jako sam se nadala


Zao mi je! Samo hrabro dalje [emoji1696][emoji1696][emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lala2412

> lala2412, jesi napravila test? Kako si?


Bok Kadauna,

jesam, vrag mi nije dao mira i napravila sam 4 testa. Dva sam napravila 11 dnt i dva sam napravila 12 dnt, i svi su pokazali pozitivno. Međutim, ja sam također utorak dobila menstruaciju (barem vjerujem da je menstruacija, jer sam imala jake bolove, puno jače nego inače i jače krvarenje), i tako vjerujem da sam imala biokemijsku. Čekat ću betu i vidjet što dalje. Mada svako jutro regularno osjećam mučnine i ne mogu se nikako naspavat. Ali to vjerujem da je u mojoj glavi. Ne znam vidjet ćemo 12/12/2018 kad idem radit betu što je bilo od svega. Probat ću još jedan test napravit danas ili sutra.
Hvala na podršci.

----------


## mimmi

Cure molim vas za pomoć i savjet ako znate..

Danas mi je 15dnt trodnevnog embrija, napravila sam dva puta test za trudnoću- 11dnt i 14dnt i oba su bila negativna (zadnji put sam koristila First sign duo iz dm-a) tako da očito trudnoće nema a i nemam nikakve simptome  :Crying or Very sad: 
Menstruaciju sam po dužini ciklusa trebala dobiti još u petak, ali mi kasni vjerojatno jer koristim crinone. E sad, s obzirom da sam u mpo u Rijeci i po njima bi betu trebala vaditi tek za tjedan dana (stvarno nema smisla više komentirati toliko oduglovačenje) neznam dali da nastavim koristiti crinone ili mogu prestati da dobijem menstruaciju?!? Ima možda netko iskustva? Danas mi je već 32 dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače na 27-28 dana, prošli tjedan na te dane kad sam trebala dobiti me i trbuh bolio onako kao pred m, ali nisam dobila očito zbog crinone gela.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure molim vas za pomoć i savjet ako znate..
> 
> Danas mi je 15dnt trodnevnog embrija, napravila sam dva puta test za trudnoću- 11dnt i 14dnt i oba su bila negativna (zadnji put sam koristila First sign duo iz dm-a) tako da očito trudnoće nema a i nemam nikakve simptome 
> Menstruaciju sam po dužini ciklusa trebala dobiti još u petak, ali mi kasni vjerojatno jer koristim crinone. E sad, s obzirom da sam u mpo u Rijeci i po njima bi betu trebala vaditi tek za tjedan dana (stvarno nema smisla više komentirati toliko oduglovačenje) neznam dali da nastavim koristiti crinone ili mogu prestati da dobijem menstruaciju?!? Ima možda netko iskustva? Danas mi je već 32 dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače na 27-28 dana, prošli tjedan na te dane kad sam trebala dobiti me i trbuh bolio onako kao pred m, ali nisam dobila očito zbog crinone gela.


Izvadi betu ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Bok Kadauna,
> 
> jesam, vrag mi nije dao mira i napravila sam 4 testa. Dva sam napravila 11 dnt i dva sam napravila 12 dnt, i svi su pokazali pozitivno. Međutim, ja sam također utorak dobila menstruaciju (barem vjerujem da je menstruacija, jer sam imala jake bolove, puno jače nego inače i jače krvarenje), i tako vjerujem da sam imala biokemijsku. Čekat ću betu i vidjet što dalje. Mada svako jutro regularno osjećam mučnine i ne mogu se nikako naspavat. Ali to vjerujem da je u mojoj glavi. Ne znam vidjet ćemo 12/12/2018 kad idem radit betu što je bilo od svega. Probat ću još jedan test napravit danas ili sutra.
> Hvala na podršci.


Krvarenje ti zaista jos ne znaci neuspjeh, jedino mjerodavna je beta. Puno cura ukljucujuci i mene je imalo ta rana krvarenja. Kod mene je trajalo jednu vecer. Moze biti hematom, kapilarice, pa i biokemijska...ovisi o kolicini krvi...nadam se da si do sad razrijesila nedoumice s betom...




> Cure molim vas za pomoć i savjet ako znate..
> 
> Danas mi je 15dnt trodnevnog embrija, napravila sam dva puta test za trudnoću- 11dnt i 14dnt i oba su bila negativna (zadnji put sam koristila First sign duo iz dm-a) tako da očito trudnoće nema a i nemam nikakve simptome 
> Menstruaciju sam po dužini ciklusa trebala dobiti još u petak, ali mi kasni vjerojatno jer koristim crinone. E sad, s obzirom da sam u mpo u Rijeci i po njima bi betu trebala vaditi tek za tjedan dana (stvarno nema smisla više komentirati toliko oduglovačenje) neznam dali da nastavim koristiti crinone ili mogu prestati da dobijem menstruaciju?!? Ima možda netko iskustva? Danas mi je već 32 dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi inače na 27-28 dana, prošli tjedan na te dane kad sam trebala dobiti me i trbuh bolio onako kao pred m, ali nisam dobila očito zbog crinone gela.


Vrlo je moguce da crinone ne dozvoljava pocetak krvarenja...kao sto kaze ljube, beta ce rijesiti sumnje. Mislim da ti je test trebao imati barem blagu crtu u vrijeme nakon ocekivanog ciklusa. Ali, nema pravila ni s testovima. Tako da, samo beta...

----------


## lala2412

> Krvarenje ti zaista jos ne znaci neuspjeh, jedino mjerodavna je beta. Puno cura ukljucujuci i mene je imalo ta rana krvarenja. Kod mene je trajalo jednu vecer. Moze biti hematom, kapilarice, pa i biokemijska...ovisi o kolicini krvi...nadam se da si do sad razrijesila nedoumice s betom...


Jesam, riješila sam nedoumice s betom, nalaz je nažalost pokazao <1,2. Sad mi nije jasno da li je došlo do biokemijske ili ne...Naime, 11 i 12 dnt napravila sam 4 testa za trudnoću i sva su pokazala pozitivan ishod, a 19 dnt sam napravila betu koja je pokazala gornji rezultat  :Sad:  
Idemo dalje svakako. Ima dvije smrznute blastociste i još pravo na dva postupka - jedan stimulirani i jedan u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Jesam, riješila sam nedoumice s betom, nalaz je nažalost pokazao <1,2. Sad mi nije jasno da li je došlo do biokemijske ili ne...Naime, 11 i 12 dnt napravila sam 4 testa za trudnoću i sva su pokazala pozitivan ishod, a 19 dnt sam napravila betu koja je pokazala gornji rezultat  
> Idemo dalje svakako. Ima dvije smrznute blastociste i još pravo na dva postupka - jedan stimulirani i jedan u prirodnom ciklusu.


Cudno. Mislim da bi na 11dnt trebalo vec pokazati tocan rez zar ne? 
U svakom slucaju..sad ne treba razbijati glavu s time sta se desilo. Zao mi je radi ishoda i zelim ti svi srecu dalje. Biti ce [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lala2412

> Cudno. Mislim da bi na 11dnt trebalo vec pokazati tocan rez zar ne? 
> U svakom slucaju..sad ne treba razbijati glavu s time sta se desilo. Zao mi je radi ishoda i zelim ti svi srecu dalje. Biti ce [emoji173]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Po meni bi trebalo, ali očito s tim nikad ne znaš. U svakom slučaju idemo dalje. Na konzultacije s doktorom, ići ću također privatno vaditi sve nalaze također za svaki slučaj. Hvala, bit će bolje drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Po meni bi trebalo, ali očito s tim nikad ne znaš. U svakom slučaju idemo dalje. Na konzultacije s doktorom, ići ću također privatno vaditi sve nalaze također za svaki slučaj. Hvala, bit će bolje drugi put


Tako je samo habro i glavu gore i nedajte se [emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sally

Evo mene opet u iščekivanju....24-tog imala sam transfer (taj put 2 blastice) čisto da vam javim da sa mojim 40 god. Dobila sam 15 oocita od kojih ih se oplodilo 12. 5 dan dobili smo 7 blastica. Inače spermiogram katastrofa ja ništa bolje

----------


## Vaki

Bravo Sally! Držim fige... Odličan rezultat. Jesi li koristila nešto za kvalitetu jajnih stanica ili?

----------


## sally

2 dan ciklusa dobila sam injekciju elnova150. Mislim da je to pomoglo. Uglavnom svi su se jako iznenadili

----------


## Hay123

> Evo mene opet u iščekivanju....24-tog imala sam transfer (taj put 2 blastice) čisto da vam javim da sa mojim 40 god. Dobila sam 15 oocita od kojih ih se oplodilo 12. 5 dan dobili smo 7 blastica. Inače spermiogram katastrofa ja ništa bolje


Sally drzim fige da se taj vas uspjeh nastavi!!! Bas lijepo za kraj godine!

----------


## sally

Jučer 8dnt lagani spotting....mislim da i taj put nije išlo...

----------


## ljube555

> Jučer 8dnt lagani spotting....mislim da i taj put nije išlo...


Mozda implantacijsko???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sally

Ne vjerujem bile su blastociste....sada sam zvala centar i rekli su mi da nastavim sa progesteronom i sutra da vadim betu. Ja osobno mislim da je to samo produžavanje agonije....baš sam žalosna  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Jučer 8dnt lagani spotting....mislim da i taj put nije išlo...


Sally ti vec mozes test napraviti....blastice su u pitanju i to je vec danas 9 dnt ili 14 dno. U bilo koje doba dana danas ce test pokazati ako je trudnoca u pitanju.
Mozda je to samo zaostala sukrvica od implantacije koja je trebala biti iskreno puno ranije kad su blastice u pitanju.

----------


## ljube555

> Ne vjerujem bile su blastociste....sada sam zvala centar i rekli su mi da nastavim sa progesteronom i sutra da vadim betu. Ja osobno mislim da je to samo produžavanje agonije....baš sam žalosna


Draga, ja sam imala blastice od 7dnt do 11dnt imala smedarenje i 11dnt beta bila 231 nakon toga to smedarenje nastavilo se do 12tt posto plus bio u pitanju hematom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sally ti vec mozes test napraviti....blastice su u pitanju i to je vec danas 9 dnt ili 14 dno. U bilo koje doba dana danas ce test pokazati ako je trudnoca u pitanju.
> Mozda je to samo zaostala sukrvica od implantacije koja je trebala biti iskreno puno ranije kad su blastice u pitanju.


Curica  21.3 imat ce tri god.iz tog postupka..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sally

Cure hvala na potpori....izvadila sam betu stigao je i rezultat....opet moja jadna brojka 1.2  :Sad:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Cure hvala na potpori....izvadila sam betu stigao je i rezultat....opet moja jadna brojka 1.2


Zao mi je draga

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Sally- žao mi je. Vratili ste 2 blastice? Jesi li drugi dan, nakon transfera dobila pikicu za potporu?

----------


## sally

Ništa mi nisu dali  :Sad:

----------


## lala2412

Bok cure. Kao što ste vidjele moju priču iz prosinca 2018. godine, nama se nažalost dogodila biokemijska trudnoća nakon vraćanja jednog trodnevnog embrija. Dobila sam 4.12.2018. godine mengu, u međuvremenu samo imali par puta nezaštićene odnose, nismo jako pazili na plodne dane, jer mi iskreno onda nije bilo do toga, nakon ovog neuspjeha. Nakon menge iz prosinca 2018. godine, više nisam dobila, što znači da mi točno kasni 42 dana (6 tjedana). U početku sam imala simptome pms, i još ih imam, nikad mi nije tako kasnilo od kada sam u postupcima, i sad me i dalje bole grudi, imam tu i tamo neke mučnice/vrtoglavice, boli me trbuh i donji dio leđa. Iskreno, strah me napraviti test, jer se ne želim razočarati, ali morat ću ga napraviti da prekinem ovu agoniju. Da li je stvarno moguće da dođe do prirodne trudnoće odmah u ciklusu nakon neuspjelog ivf? Hvala na potpori!

----------


## ljube555

> Bok cure. Kao što ste vidjele moju priču iz prosinca 2018. godine, nama se nažalost dogodila biokemijska trudnoća nakon vraćanja jednog trodnevnog embrija. Dobila sam 4.12.2018. godine mengu, u međuvremenu samo imali par puta nezaštićene odnose, nismo jako pazili na plodne dane, jer mi iskreno onda nije bilo do toga, nakon ovog neuspjeha. Nakon menge iz prosinca 2018. godine, više nisam dobila, što znači da mi točno kasni 42 dana (6 tjedana). U početku sam imala simptome pms, i još ih imam, nikad mi nije tako kasnilo od kada sam u postupcima, i sad me i dalje bole grudi, imam tu i tamo neke mučnice/vrtoglavice, boli me trbuh i donji dio leđa. Iskreno, strah me napraviti test, jer se ne želim razočarati, ali morat ću ga napraviti da prekinem ovu agoniju. Da li je stvarno moguće da dođe do prirodne trudnoće odmah u ciklusu nakon neuspjelog ivf? Hvala na potpori!


Moguce[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Naravno da je moguce. 
Napravi test, mozda bude ugodno iznenadjenje  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## Libra

> Bok cure. Kao što ste vidjele moju priču iz prosinca 2018. godine, nama se nažalost dogodila biokemijska trudnoća nakon vraćanja jednog trodnevnog embrija. Dobila sam 4.12.2018. godine mengu, u međuvremenu samo imali par puta nezaštićene odnose, nismo jako pazili na plodne dane, jer mi iskreno onda nije bilo do toga, nakon ovog neuspjeha. Nakon menge iz prosinca 2018. godine, više nisam dobila, što znači da mi točno kasni 42 dana (6 tjedana). U početku sam imala simptome pms, i još ih imam, nikad mi nije tako kasnilo od kada sam u postupcima, i sad me i dalje bole grudi, imam tu i tamo neke mučnice/vrtoglavice, boli me trbuh i donji dio leđa. Iskreno, strah me napraviti test, jer se ne želim razočarati, ali morat ću ga napraviti da prekinem ovu agoniju. Da li je stvarno moguće da dođe do prirodne trudnoće odmah u ciklusu nakon neuspjelog ivf? Hvala na potpori!


Aha tebi je zapravo danas 42 dc....citam ma reko nemoguce da toliko bas cekas da ti kasni  :Wink:  
Napravi test.....mislim trebas znati na cemu si radi sebe.
Ako nije trudnoca odi ginu da se vidi sto je a ako je trudnoca u pitanju sto ti od srca zelim opet je bolje da znas. Sretno i javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## lala2412

Hvala cure  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Idem poslije posla u ljekarnu, kupit test, pa šta bude. Svakako će bit ugodno iznenađenje ako pokaže plus  :Smile: 
Moram znati na čemu sam. I tako imam idući tjedan zakazan termin kod doktora da vidimo što ćemo dalje i u koji postupak.
Javim se kasnije.

 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Hvala cure [emoji813][emoji813]
> Idem poslije posla u ljekarnu, kupit test, pa šta bude. Svakako će bit ugodno iznenađenje ako pokaže plus 
> Moram znati na čemu sam. I tako imam idući tjedan zakazan termin kod doktora da vidimo što ćemo dalje i u koji postupak.
> Javim se kasnije.


Sretnooo [emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

To bi baš bilo divno iznenađenje...

----------


## ljube555

Lala, ima kaj novo???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lala2412

Sorry cure, nisam jučer se stigla javiti. Nažalost ništa, i ovaj put je test pokazao veliki minus  :Crying or Very sad: 
Danas mi počinje menga, jer sam počela brljaviti pomalo. 
U ponedjeljak idem na konzultacije sa doktorom, pa ćemo vidjet što ćemo dalje. Najgore mi je zapravo što je moj doktor na humanoj u Ri dao otkaz i sad će me šaltat kome drugome  :No: 
Bit će bolje drugu puta. Ima dvije smrznute blastociste, pa ćemo možda ovaj put i u FET. Glavu gore  :Taps: 
Hvala cure na podršci, divne ste!  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Baš šteta! No, srećom pa imaš smrzliće. Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sorry cure, nisam jučer se stigla javiti. Nažalost ništa, i ovaj put je test pokazao veliki minus 
> Danas mi počinje menga, jer sam počela brljaviti pomalo. 
> U ponedjeljak idem na konzultacije sa doktorom, pa ćemo vidjet što ćemo dalje. Najgore mi je zapravo što je moj doktor na humanoj u Ri dao otkaz i sad će me šaltat kome drugome 
> Bit će bolje drugu puta. Ima dvije smrznute blastociste, pa ćemo možda ovaj put i u FET. Glavu gore 
> Hvala cure na podršci, divne ste! [emoji813]


Ides na fet  :Smile: ! Samo hrabro i jako dalje [emoji5][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Hej cure. Evo bas zavrsila s pregledom. Sve je ok i krecemo. Dobila sam savjet da krenemo s prirodnim ivf-om da se vidi kakva ce biti reakcija. Dobila sam 3×1 klomifena koje krecem od sutra. Ukoliko vidi da sam preslabo reagirala ce mi dat ampulicu. Prvi pregled je u sri. Kaj vi mislite?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

Nemasekiracije, znaš da na teret HZZO-a imaš pravo na samo 4 stimulirana  IVF-a? 
Jesi pitala kako bi ti računali postupak s klomifenom i eventualnim dodatkom nekoliko ampula gonadotropina?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasekiracije, znaš da na teret HZZO-a imaš pravo na samo 4 stimulirana  IVF-a? 
> Jesi pitala kako bi ti računali postupak s klomifenom i eventualnim dodatkom nekoliko ampula gonadotropina?


Znam da. Neznam na sta je mislila pod ampule (koje) i kako bi se pisalo. Ako se radi o dodatne 1,2 ampule onda sam mislila pitat da ih kupim. Da mi se ne vodi kao stimulirani. Mislim da se to moze? Tako mi je predlozila soc gin. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

A navodno postoje i neke koje se mogu racunati i kao prirodni. Al to neznam. Ali da..rekla je ak se uvode ampule naknadno da se racuna kao stimulirani. Al onda sam eto mislila o opciji da ih u tom slucaju kupim..

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Samo klomići i femara idu pod prirodni. Plus štoperica. Šta god si drugo ubodeš, piše se pod stimulaciju. Ovaj prijedlog tvoje soc gin je dobar, ali to popričaj s reproduktivcem da li će ti omogućiti PRIJE nego krenete s postupkom. Sretno!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Samo klomići i femara idu pod prirodni. Plus štoperica. Šta god si drugo ubodeš, piše se pod stimulaciju. Ovaj prijedlog tvoje soc gin je dobar, ali to popričaj s reproduktivcem da li će ti omogućiti PRIJE nego krenete s postupkom. Sretno!


A da..vidjeti cemo sve. Korak po korak. Hvala ti [emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ja ne mogu vjerovati..ali eto 4 dc i meni se vratila svrbez. Poludit cu. Sad neznam kaj da radim…imam doma Lactogin probiotike pa cu krenut s njima. Kad sam pitala mpo ako se to desi rekla je radje ne ove druge tablete,a za probiotike ok. Al me brine to kaj nisam sigurna da ce mi se od probiotika smiriti. 
Kaj vi mislite? Ima koja iskustvo za gljivice usred postupka?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Smijes slobodno u postupku koristiti Geonistin vaginalete al ti treba recept. Prije je bilo uobicajeno da se daju vaginalete od strane mpo dr. Polygynax su cesto znali propisati.
Isto tako Canesten bez recepta mozes kupiti.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Smijes slobodno u postupku koristiti Geonistin vaginalete al ti treba recept. Prije je bilo uobicajeno da se daju vaginalete od strane mpo dr. Polygynax su cesto znali propisati.
> Isto tako Canesten bez recepta mozes kupiti.


Uzela sam probiotike oralne i vaginalne, lactogin..posto sam tocno prije M koristila vaginalete. Jer mi se eto vec 2 mj svako malo pojavi. A brisevi uredni. Vidjeti cemo kako ce to sad djelovati..

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Azoivi

Žene drage, ja sam nova u ovome svemu i  evo 4 dan u stimulaciji sa pergoverisom 150 IE i brine me sto ne osjetim bas neke simptome i probadanje u jajnicima kao sto sam čitala da je to normalno, odnosno da je to znak da se folikulu stvaraju! Kod mene je samo napuhan stomak i tu i tamo nešto me bocne u jajnicima, jel to ok ili nije?

----------


## Optimist

Ne obaziri se na simptome, netko ih ima, netko nema. Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Uzela sam probiotike oralne i vaginalne, lactogin..posto sam tocno prije M koristila vaginalete. Jer mi se eto vec 2 mj svako malo pojavi. A brisevi uredni. Vidjeti cemo kako ce to sad djelovati..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Stres čini čuda, znaš i sama sigurna sam. Uopće ne mora značiti da gljivice imaš ponovo tako da ne znam da li je pametno uzimati išta osim probiotika dok nemaš recimo bris koji potvrđuje da je gljivica prisutna. Dizanje imuniteta je ključ, što je prirodnije moguće. A opet, ne do te mjere da budeš neki superwomen s obzirom da si u postupku...
 Nastoj si olakšati unosom dovoljno tekućine, na to svi jako često zaboravimo, probioticima raznim (kefirima, jogurtima). Prirodnim nekim pripravcima tipa češnjaka (ne znam koliko si sklona takvim rješenjima, ali postoji i način liječenja sa uvođenjem tampona umočenog u jogurt u rodnicu, češnjaka i sl.). Ja sam jako često kroz godine imala tegobe s gljivicama i sličnim simptomima koje sam često sama nazivala gljivicama, a da bi brisevi rekli da sam istovremeno sterilna. Bila sam prisiljena okrenuti se upravo ovakvim rješenjima i kod mene je to donijelo rezultate. 




> Žene drage, ja sam nova u ovome svemu i  evo 4 dan u stimulaciji sa pergoverisom 150 IE i brine me sto ne osjetim bas neke simptome i probadanje u jajnicima kao sto sam čitala da je to normalno, odnosno da je to znak da se folikulu stvaraju! Kod mene je samo napuhan stomak i tu i tamo nešto me bocne u jajnicima, jel to ok ili nije?


Kao što reče Optimist, nemamo svi iste reakcije na stimulaciju. A opet, vidiš da i ti imaš svoje simptome. Nastoj skrenuti misli sa takvih stvari i propitivanja. Da mi je današnja pamet, koliko god ja osobno volim biti informirana o svakom detalju i sama sam sate i sate provodila na forumu, ja bih se osobno kanila iščitavanja raznoraznih tema već bi se pokušala zatrpati bilo kakvim drugim poslovima. Sada vidim koliko sam si stresnih situacija sama znala izazvati povremeno samo uspoređivanjem sa drugima u datim situacijama.

Veliki pozdrav svim trudilicama!!!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jutro cure. Ovaj mj smo u prirodnom ivfu. Obavila sam uzv danas. Moram doci opet u uto. Vidjela sam da je mjerila 1 veci..nije nista rekla koliko ih je. Pitala sam jel ima cega, rekla je ima, al lagano napreduju. Danas je btw 11dc. Utorak ce biti 14dc. Zadnja 2 ciklusa su mi bila 35 i 40 dana, pa mozda zato sporo idu. Nemam pojma. Nadam se... kaj vi mislite? Inace pila sam klomifen 3x1 5 dana, pa 2x1 2 dana. Od jucet vise nista 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

U prirodnom ciklusu ni nećeš imati puno folikula. Već sam to negdje pisala... Doktorica mi je objasnila da se najčešće dobivaju 2 do 3 stanice, normalno uz izuzetke. Sad ti je valjda mjerila da se ne bi koji izdvojio kao vodeći. Ne brini draga, samo opušteno.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> U prirodnom ciklusu ni nećeš imati puno folikula. Već sam to negdje pisala... Doktorica mi je objasnila da se najčešće dobivaju 2 do 3 stanice, normalno uz izuzetke. Sad ti je valjda mjerila da se ne bi koji izdvojio kao vodeći. Ne brini draga, samo opušteno.


Ma da. Brinem bezveze. Ionako ne utjecemo na nista  :Smile:  sta bude biti ce. Vidjeti cemo u utorak.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> U prirodnom ciklusu ni nećeš imati puno folikula. Već sam to negdje pisala... Doktorica mi je objasnila da se najčešće dobivaju 2 do 3 stanice, normalno uz izuzetke. Sad ti je valjda mjerila da se ne bi koji izdvojio kao vodeći. Ne brini draga, samo opušteno.


Ja sam imala prvi put 5JS a drugi put 4JS...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Eto, ti si nam taj izuzetak...  :Heart:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure nista mi nije jasno..nema moje dr bolesna je. U utorak jedan od 13mm, u cetvrtak taj isti od 15mm. Danas doktor koji je bio kaze..3 od 11 mm. I pregled opet u ponedjeljak. Pitam jel mogao puknut kaze ne s 15mm.  Nije mi jasno sta se desava?? Jeste kad cule tako nesto?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Azoivi

Trudnice i trudilice koje ste vitamine pile nakon transfera, ja sam prije transfera bila na (kršitelj koda)u sad 2 dan od transfera nekako me strah piti ga na svoju ruku, imate kakav savjet??

----------


## Vaki

Nakon transfera pijem samo folnu, ni ja se ne usudim uzimati ništa drugo...

----------


## ljube555

> Nakon transfera pijem samo folnu, ni ja se ne usudim uzimati ništa drugo...


Vaki draga, na kojem ti puta???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ništa još kod mene. Pojavila se cista na lijevom jajniku pa moram piti duphastone od 16 dc. Uvijek nešto. Ti?

----------


## ljube555

> Ništa još kod mene. Pojavila se cista na lijevom jajniku pa moram piti duphastone od 16 dc. Uvijek nešto. Ti?


I kod mene nista...drugi mjesec sam na klomifenu i temp.odnose ali nista...

Bas sam jadna...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> I kod mene nista...drugi mjesec sam na klomifenu i temp.odnose ali nista...
> 
> Bas sam jadna...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Kad mozes na novi postupak?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Kad mozes na novi postupak?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Nisam ja u postupku... Prirodno sve osim kaj mi moj gin.dao piti klomifen .. posto  neznamo kako ali nestala prirodna O cini se nakon kiretaze... Pa to pratimo folikul.uzv i kaze koji dane imamo odnos...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ajme, baš mi je žao. Znam da lijepo reagiraš na klomifene pa se nadam da će vam sada uspjeti.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme, baš mi je žao. Znam da lijepo reagiraš na klomifene pa se nadam da će vam sada uspjeti.


A nije bas ovog puta dobro... Nemam takvu dozu 3×1 kako sam imala u zagrebu nego 2×1 a na tu dozu samo imam jedan folukul

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## SexySpru

Drage moje rode, rekla sam si stoput neću više čitati forum i samo se zbediram kad vidim da svi imaju nekakve simptome, samo ja nista i radila jutros test i on negativan, betu radim tek 25-tog, do onda tko ziv tko mrtav. danas 11dnt 3d, 6st. Mislim da nije rano za test da pokaže, ne želim lažne nade, ali testu je prošao rok. O čemu ovisi rok na tim testovima?? Jel zna netko?

----------


## Unadva

Evo da te utješim. Meni je danas 10 ti dan transfera isto simptom 0.Test neću do srijede, to ja dan kad bi trebalo dobiti. Beta tek 26. Inače mislim da postoji razlog zašto testovi imaju rok trajanja ipak moraju detektirati hormon pa vrijeme utjeće na te reagense čime su natopljene trakice. Lijepo ga ponovno napravi,za koji dan. Držim fige

----------


## SexySpru

Hvala ti Unadva, odmah mi je nekako lakse  :Smile:  nadam se da će biti velike bete tog 25. i 26-tog  :Wink:  Sretno!!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala ti Unadva, odmah mi je nekako lakse  nadam se da će biti velike bete tog 25. i 26-tog  Sretno!!


Cure, sretno!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## SexySpru

Hvalaaaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## SexySpru

Cure ja danas 13dnt prokrvarila  :Sad:  nista od moje bete. Sretno cekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Cure ja danas 13dnt prokrvarila  nista od moje bete. Sretno cekalicama


A *****u. Zao mi je draga! Biti ce drugi put [emoji173]. Una drzimo fige jos i tebi. [emoji1696][emoji1696][emoji1696]
Ja sutra idem 3dc na uzv, ako je sve ok krecemo prvi put u stimulirani. Nekak nisam ziher da se stiglo sad nakon prirodnog sve ocistiti..ali vidjeti cemo sve sutra. Javim.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Unadva

Ja još čekam. Jučer je bio 15 dan od punkcije i nisam dobila. Danas 12 dan transfera. Betu vadim tek 26.

----------


## SexySpru

Drzim vam fige cure i nadam velikim betama!!!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ja još čekam. Jučer je bio 15 dan od punkcije i nisam dobila. Danas 12 dan transfera. Betu vadim tek 26.


Oces piskiti test?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

A-joj, baš mi je žao. Bilo bi dobro da ipak izvadiš betu... Jedino ako si sigurna da je baš prava menga.
Unadva - sretno!
Nemasekirancije - ma sve je sigurno u najboljem redu. 
Javljajte novosti...

----------


## SexySpru

> A-joj, baš mi je žao. Bilo bi dobro da ipak izvadiš betu... Jedino ako si sigurna da je baš prava menga.
> Unadva - sretno!
> Nemasekirancije - ma sve je sigurno u najboljem redu. 
> Javljajte novosti...


Ma neću raditi betu, moj MPO dr. je još jednom "probao" mislim da ću morati vaditi jajovod prije daljnjih uzaludnih pokušaja ;( 
Radila sam jutros test i bio je negativan, tako da nema baš neke nade  :Smile:  ali cure samo pozitiva  :Wink:  sve će se već nekako riješitit.
Čuvajte se  :Kiss:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Obavila pregled. Sve je ok. Krecemo u punu stimulaciju. Izvadili mi krv radi hormona. Dobila sam inekcije za pikanje. Idemo na blazu stinulaciju s obzirom da imam pcos. Dobila gonale 112,5. Od danas do sub. U sub pregled. Uz to decortin radi hashimora i antitijela. Nalaz MM kad je bio zadnji put u 9 mj je slabiji s pbzirom na prethodni tako da nema smisla da vise pije profertil neg ce preci na nesto drugo.Dost je velika razlika s 36% pao na 6%. Malo me isokiralo. Taman ima jos za 3 dana profertila i onda ce preci na nesto.  Ja razmisljam o maticnoj. Jedino me brine kaj ce usred postupka stat s profertilom a kazu da kad stane s tim da se jos smanji. Kud ce nize [emoji849]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Uh, već sam negdje čitala da se od tog pokvari spermiogram pa to nismo ni uzimali. Zapravo je tek od 9. mjeseca počeo nešto uzimati. Uzimao je matičnu, a u pauzi od nje l-arginin i l-carnitin. Ne znam jeli pomoglo jer još nismo u postupku pa ti ne mogu ništa savjetovati. No, ako veliš da se ne smije prekidati možda bi bilo dobro da to popije do kraja pa onda udri po matičnoj...

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Uh, već sam negdje čitala da se od tog pokvari spermiogram pa to nismo ni uzimali. Zapravo je tek od 9. mjeseca počeo nešto uzimati. Uzimao je matičnu, a u pauzi od nje l-arginin i l-carnitin. Ne znam jeli pomoglo jer još nismo u postupku pa ti ne mogu ništa savjetovati. No, ako veliš da se ne smije prekidati možda bi bilo dobro da to popije do kraja pa onda udri po matičnoj...


A ima jos par tableta. Pa nisam pametna...znaci morala bi kupit da ima za ovaj cijeli mjesec.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Aha! E, ne znam što bi bilo najpametnije. Možda da ipak onda još to popije jer matična ne bude puno pomogla u tako kratkom roku. Ja bih isto najrađe skakala s proizvoda na proizvod kad čujem za nešto bolje, ali to tako ne funkcionira...

----------


## Unadva

15 dan nakon transfera veliki minus na testu

----------


## SexySpru

> 15 dan nakon transfera veliki minus na testu


Znam da je to jako neohrabrujuće  :Crying or Very sad:  ali misli pozitivno ipak još nisi prokrvarila, znaš da test može biti lažno negativan. 
Počekaj još koji dan. Ti si bila na prirodnom ili stimuliranom?

----------


## Unadva

Stimulirani, ma očajna sam toliko sam vjerovala baš zbog toga jer sam prošli put dobila 14 od punkcije a prije toga imala iscjedak 4 dana. Sad toga nije bilo. A mislim da bi test makar malo pokazao ipak.

----------


## SexySpru

Ja sam prošli put dobila 17dnt, sad 13dnt, neznam o čemu to ovisi. Sve je bilo isto, oba dva puta prirodni, crinone, 3dan vratili...baš neznam o čemu to ovisi

----------


## Unadva

> Ja sam prošli put dobila 17dnt, sad 13dnt, neznam o čemu to ovisi. Sve je bilo isto, oba dva puta prirodni, crinone, 3dan vratili...baš neznam o čemu to ovisi


Sve u svemu treba to izdržati.

----------


## SexySpru

> Sve u svemu treba to izdržati.


Samo hrabro!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Sve u svemu treba to izdržati.


Drzi se draga. Da nazalost sanse su male. Al znas i sama da se cuda desavaju. Mozda beta pokaze nesto [emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Koji test si koristila? Ima svakakvih testova... Meni su uvijek bili točni oni jeftini iz Mullera.

----------


## Unadva

> Koji test si koristila? Ima svakakvih testova... Meni su uvijek bili točni oni jeftini iz Mullera.


Prima Time test

----------


## Unadva

> Prima Time test


Cijeli vikend sam imala baš simptome trudnoće jučer su odjednom nestali, zato sam i išla raditi test.

----------


## Vaki

Ne volim taj, to je onaj pola bijeli pola rozi sa srcem?
A, to da si bez simptoma nema veze. Ionako nam je to sve od progesterona... Kad sam bila trudna onda uopće nisam znala da se nešto dešava...

----------


## ljube555

> Ne volim taj, to je onaj pola bijeli pola rozi sa srcem?
> A, to da si bez simptoma nema veze. Ionako nam je to sve od progesterona... Kad sam bila trudna onda uopće nisam znala da se nešto dešava...


Takoder!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

Pozdrav curke,

čitam vas već dugo i evo odlučila sam se priključiti na ovoj temi.

Više od godinu dana sam na obradi u MPO klinici (vod.ciste, upale, AMH ispod granice, miomčić... a imamo i muški faktor tako da je IVF jedina opcija).
Napokon sam u prvom postupku - prirodnjak (primila štopericu naravno).

14.2. je bio transfer (11.2. aspiracija 2 folikula, 1 j. stanica oplođena IVF metodom).

Danas je 9dnt i digitalni Clear blue pokazuje minus. Jučer predvečer sam zamijetila laganu sukrvicu na wc papiru. Danima već imam grčeve poput menstrualnih (jajnici i maternica zabole..nekad jače, nekad slabije)... I mislim da ipak ništa od ovog postupka. Već sam ga oplakala kad sam vidjela tu sukrvicu i nekako nemam dobar feeling. 

Inače, liječnica je bila uvjerena da ću ostat trudna jer je sve djelovalo obećavajuće (endometrij, embrij, godine su još ok...).

Napisala mi je za betu tek 7.3. (onda znate u kojoj sam bolnici). 
Ipak bih ja to ranije privatno riješila da znam trebam li tražiti drugu kutiju Crinone gela i da znam definitivno gdje sam. Uglavnom, čini mi se da menga ne dolazi zbog Crinone a opet me strah riskirat i prestat naglo s njim.

Razmišljam sad u pon (11dnt) to obaviti, je li to rano za betu ili je ok?  :Confused:

----------


## Unadva

Meni je danas test negativan 22 dan od punkcije 19 od transfera. Beta tek u utorak. Mislim da neću ni ići. Antigravity nije ti rano za betu, meni je žao da nisam prije, pa da znam di sam.

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav curke, meni danas 6dnt, 2 trodnevna FET-a. Simptomi: 0-5dnt bolovi ko pred mengu..to je to za sada... cekamo dalje. Beta 4.3.

----------


## garava13

Antigravity - nije ti rano ako nisi primala neki od boostera nakon transfera.

----------


## korisnickoime

Za pocetkak pozdravi svima, dugo vas citam a evo tek sad reg.
Kad bi po vasem misljenju najranije mogla uraditi test (urin) vracena 
su  mi 2 embriona 3 dnevna (8 celija) u prosli petak 15.02.
Vec 5 dana imam klasicne mens bolove i simptome al to moze biti od Lutinusa.
Citala sam malo po stranim forumima, nekima vec na 7 danu nakon transfera pokaze +, kod mene jos nista
pa ne znam da li vise da se nadam.

----------


## garava13

*korisnickoime*11dnt bi ti pokazao kucni test bljedunjavu crticu. Beta bi ti pokazala tocnije, pa ti radje to preporucam.

----------


## korisnickoime

11 dan je sutra, znaci nada jos zivi.
Ja sam u ino, ovdje beta nije praksa sto je po mom misljenju, narocito kada je ifv u pitanju, totalno glupo, al sta da radim, nemam izbora
no pisnuti sutra na test.
Zbedirala sam se jer vidim da mnogima pokazuje vec od 7. dana, a kod mene jos nista.

----------


## garava13

*korisnickoims* ovisi koliko je embrij star. Ovisi i o tome koristi li se booster nakon transfera. Tako da.. nemoj radi sebe raditi prije, samo se iznerviras.

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav curke,
> 
> čitam vas već dugo i evo odlučila sam se priključiti na ovoj temi.
> 
> Više od godinu dana sam na obradi u MPO klinici (vod.ciste, upale, AMH ispod granice, miomčić... a imamo i muški faktor tako da je IVF jedina opcija).
> Napokon sam u prvom postupku - prirodnjak (primila štopericu naravno).
> 
> 14.2. je bio transfer (11.2. aspiracija 2 folikula, 1 j. stanica oplođena IVF metodom).
> 
> ...


U vrijeme kad si pisala post rekla bih da si s testom požurila barem za dan, dva. Ipak su bili trodnevni embriji. Meni je 7.dnt blastice test bio negativan, a beta 2 dana nakon preko 200. Do sada već sigurno znaš na čemu si...

----------


## katka22

> Za pocetkak pozdravi svima, dugo vas citam a evo tek sad reg.
> Kad bi po vasem misljenju najranije mogla uraditi test (urin) vracena 
> su  mi 2 embriona 3 dnevna (8 celija) u prosli petak 15.02.
> Vec 5 dana imam klasicne mens bolove i simptome al to moze biti od Lutinusa.
> Citala sam malo po stranim forumima, nekima vec na 7 danu nakon transfera pokaze +, kod mene jos nista
> pa ne znam da li vise da se nadam.


Ista situacija i kod tebe...mislim da si s testom požurila. 7. dnt trodnevnog embrija može nešto nekome pokazati, ali vjerojatnije je da neće. Nadam se da i ti imaš drugi plusić...

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jutro cure...kod mene punkcija prekjucer, prvo 4 stanice, bile su na kraju 3 stanice. Jedna je bila losa i odmah je propala tak da su 3. Oplodila se jedna. Nije bas bajna haha, ima neke fragmente. Posto mi je bilo losije jutros pregledala me doktorica, uvecani su jajnici za duplo, al kazu da nisu sigurni da bi prezivjela odmrzavanje ta jedna ako je sad zamrznu. Pa su odlucili napravit transfer pa sta bude.. Ima tko iskustva s tom fragmentacijom?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

> U vrijeme kad si pisala post rekla bih da si s testom požurila barem za dan, dva. Ipak su bili trodnevni embriji. Meni je 7.dnt blastice test bio negativan, a beta 2 dana nakon preko 200. Do sada već sigurno znaš na čemu si...


Sve kužim, no imala sam osjećaj da ništa od toga čim sam vidjela malo svijetle krvi, pa me to "natjeralo" da napravim prvi test.
2 dana kasnije i drugi test negativan, a nakon toga procurila brutalno, tako da nisam ni vadila betu.
U pon mi je prva folikulometrija, idem dalje...

Korisnickoime, koji je tvoj status nakon ranog minusa na testu? Nadam se da je bio lažan!

----------


## Vaki

Uh, baš mrzim testove... Nikako ih nemojte raditi prije 11. dana jer, kao što kaže Katka, mogu pogriješiti pa se nervirate bezveze.
Nemasekirancije - nisam nigdje pronašla tu informaciju, ali držim fige da će se čvrsto uhvatiti... 
Antigravity - žao mi je što si procurila. Dobro da si odmah krenula dalje. Javi nam detalje..

----------


## Antigravity

Ima li friških transfera ovdje?  :Klap:  Držim fige za sve betočekalice. 

Ako bude sreće ja idem uskoro, sutra je punkcija ukoliko ulovimo folikul.
Sinoć sam primila štopericu, folikul bio na 19mm tijekom jutra. 
Skratio mi se ciklus užasno zadnjih par mjeseci... Ovo mi je 2. postupak u prirodnom.

----------


## Dusica83

Pozdrav i od mene..Nova sam na forumu,dane provodim citajuci vasa iskustva...Meni je danas 9dt .ubacena 3 osmocelijska embriona..Cekamo betu u suboty .Divno je sto postoji ovako nesto

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdrav i od mene..Nova sam na forumu,dane provodim citajuci vasa iskustva...Meni je danas 9dt .ubacena 3 osmocelijska embriona..Cekamo betu u suboty .Divno je sto postoji ovako nesto


Dobrodošla i želim ti ogromnu betu!!  :Smile:  Svakako nam javi.

U subotu ću saznati idem li na transfer, jučer je bila punkcija - jedan folikul i jedna jajna stanica.

Saznala sam da mi je embrij imao čak 12 stanica 3. dan na zadnjem transferu. Možda zato nije uspjelo.  :Confused:

----------


## stars001

9dnt plus clear blue
11dnt beta 161
14dnt beta563
18dnt beta 2384
vracena 1 blastica fet u prirodnom ciklusu
od prve se primilo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Odlično! Onda držim fige da bude velika beta u subotu.
Antigravity - kako je kod tebe?

----------


## Antigravity

> 9dnt plus clear blue
> 11dnt beta 161
> 14dnt beta563
> 18dnt beta 2384
> vracena 1 blastica fet u prirodnom ciklusu
> od prve se primilo


Jako lijepo  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam!!!

----------


## Vaki

Stars - tvoje poruke kasne pa nisam skužila da imamo trudnicu. Čestitam!
Bila si u hiperu pa ste išli na FET?

----------


## Antigravity

@Vaki - nama novima poruke kasne zbog čekanja odobrenja moderatora... nadam se da ću ubrzo dobit pravo automatskog postanja.

Pere me neizvjesnost hoće li biti transfera ili ne... sutra idem u kbc.  :Cekam:  :Raspa: 

@Dusica83 - javi nam betu!  :fige:

----------


## Antigravity

Transfer je odrađen! Ovaj put je 8-stanični, odličan embrij.  :Klap:

----------


## Vaki

Odlično! Sad odbrojavanje do pozitivne bete. Ja počinjem s bockanjem u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Vaki

Dusice - vratili su ti 3 embrija? Onda mora da bude barem jedna beba. Držim palčeve!

----------


## Antigravity

> Odlično! Sad odbrojavanje do pozitivne bete. Ja počinjem s bockanjem u ponedjeljak...


Da bar bude tako!  :Smile: 

Želim ti puno sreće u novom postupku!  :fige:

----------


## Antigravity

1dnt pojavile se mrvice odnosno ostaci Crinone gela smeđe boje kao stara krv. Trebam li se zabrinut?  :Undecided: 
Nadam se da je to nešto ostalo od punkcije ili je bilo neko malo oštećenje prilikom pripreme za transfer...

Prošli put mi nije to došlo tako rano već se pojavilo u toj boji tek kad sam znala da ništa od toga 8-9dnt.

----------


## Vaki

Normalno ti je to. Stara krv... Ne brini, nama stalno ponavljaju da je to normalno...

----------


## Antigravity

Kasnije je bilo i svjetlije na papiru, onako "rozo"... a fakat je prerano za najavu menge.  :Sad: 
Nadam se da se neće nastaviti, baš me zabrinulo.

----------


## edina

To je samo od gela. To je i meni bilo

----------


## Antigravity

> To je samo od gela. To je i meni bilo


Nadam se da je samo zbog toga.. prvi put mi nije bilo tako "obojano" sve dok se menga nije počela najavljivati. Jutros mi je bilo "breskvaste boje" - to je treća nijansa do sad  :lool: 

Ono što je isto sada kao prošli put su povremeni bolovi u jajnicima i maternici od 1 dnt. Možda je to isto reakcija na progesteron.
Prošli put sam jako često mokrila i imala sam temperaturu svaki dan iznad 37, a sada nije tako (bar zasad, ali još je rano). 

Ima li još kakvih novosti cure? Sigurno je još netko u periodu nakon punkcije i transfera, pišite  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

To su dobri simptomi... Sviđa mi se...
Ja sam u fazi bockanja, tek sam počela pa nemam još ništa za prijaviti.

----------


## Marienk.

Cure pozdrav, 
Meni je ova tema puno pomogla, pa sam odlučila napisati svoje iskustvo. Odrađen je bio FET (radi hipera i hospitalizacije u bolnici) dvaju (prvo su rekli 8 i 9-stanicni, no dok smo cekali transfer vec su bili 9 i 10-stanicni) trodnevnih embrija u umjetnom ciklusu. Nakon transfera sve sam radila najnormalnije sa mišlju: trudna dok se ne dokaže drugačije. Da ne zaboravim, netom prije i odmah nakon transfera imala sam akupunkturu. Simptomi: 6dnt jaki menstrualni bolovi, 9dnt bolovi u donjem dijelu leđa, sta ja inače nemam pa sam odlučila napraviti test popodnevnim urinom koji je pokazao jasnu drugu liniju. Beta 11dnt iznosila je 178. Isti dan, 11dnt dobijem krvarenje i mislim, gotovo je, kad ono stane isti dan (prvo malo crveno, nakon toga smeđe). Beta 17dnt 1350, pa 25dnt 13500 (samo jedan embrio je ostao). Mučnine su počele u 8om tjednu. Od 7og do 9og tjedna, stalno smedarenje i umiranje od straha. Bilo je to više smeđe na crno, kao da se nešto u meni raspalo i izlazi, poput malih mušica(oprostite na detaljnosti, ali znam kako je kad tražiš svaku slamku spasa), te je 2 puta bilo i malo crvenkasta. Nakon 10og tjedna sve je stalo i više nisam imala krvarenja, a naše malo srceko trenutno spava pored mene. Lijepi pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## Marienk.

I da ne zaboravim, moje iskustvo sa Clearblue testom. Pokazao mi je drugu tanku liniju kad mi je beta iznosila svega 16 (vanmaternicna). Digitalni naravno isto pozitivno.

----------


## Antigravity

Hvala ti što si podijelila svoju priču s nama, uživaj sa svojim srcekom!  :Zaljubljen: 

Jutros sam imala grčeve u maternici (najčešće mi se javljaju ujutro). Temperatura mi je sasvim normalna za razliku od prošlog pokušaja.
Vjerojatno to ništa ne znači, ali lakše mi je kad podijelim.  :Grin: 
Danas mi je tek 4dnt.

Vaki, sretno i strpljivo do cilja! Koji ti je dan ciklusa i kad bi ti mogla biti punkcija po tvojoj procjeni?

----------


## stars001

> Stars - tvoje poruke kasne pa nisam skužila da imamo trudnicu. Čestitam!
> Bila si u hiperu pa ste išli na FET?


da bio lagani hiper, pa smo preskakali jedan ciklus. pa smo trebali imati fet ali folikul navodno otisao u cistu, po rijecima dr. ali po meni nije nego moji folikuli rastu dosta veliki i na 25,26 pucaju, a ona je zakljucila da ide u cistu, tjedan dana kasnije na pregledu je skuzila da je pogrijesila, ali bilo kasno vec, pa opet preskok zbog 12mj nije htijela nista raditi, pa eto napokon docekala u 2mj transfer, i hvala bogu sve super

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - uh, ja sam ti u dugom protokolu. Bockam se decapeptylom od 21.dc pa ću tako do transfera. Sa stimulacijom još nisam počela jer to kreće od 3.dc novog ciklusa. Eto, sad čekam da dođe nova mjesečnica pa da dodam još jedne injekcije. To mi je zadnji besplatan postupak pa je doktorica odlučila probati nov pristup za mene...
Marienk - super da je sve dobro završilo. Mogu misliti koliko ti je to bilo stresno za prolaziti u trudnoći.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - uh, ja sam ti u dugom protokolu. Bockam se decapeptylom od 21.dc pa ću tako do transfera. Sa stimulacijom još nisam počela jer to kreće od 3.dc novog ciklusa. Eto, sad čekam da dođe nova mjesečnica pa da dodam još jedne injekcije. To mi je zadnji besplatan postupak pa je doktorica odlučila probati nov pristup za mene...


Bome ima tog bockanja.  :Shock:   Samo hrabro i korak po korak, pa neka bude uspješan postupak!  :fige: 
Meni je 5. dnt, svako malo me grčevi ulove. Ne sviđa mi se to.  :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

Pa to je dobro, širi se maternica, gnijezde se mrvice...

----------


## Antigravity

> Pa to je dobro, širi se maternica, gnijezde se mrvice...


Ma počeo me prat pesimizam jer me identično tako šarafilo i prošli put.  :Sad:  Jutros me toliko bolilo da sam pomislila da je krenula M. Iduća srijeda je 14d nakon punkcije, M mi obično krene sa spottingom 2-3 dana prije tako da krajem/nakon vikenda će biti jasnije.

Opterećujem se previše, znam, ali ne mogu si pomoći čak ni kad radim sasvim nešto deseto... kompletno ludilo.

----------


## Vaki

Shvaćam te. Meni je isto tako, svaki put se izluđujem simptomima i nesimptomima. To je jednostavno jače od nas... Držim palčeve da nam javiš sretne vijesti!

----------


## Antigravity

> Shvaćam te. Meni je isto tako, svaki put se izluđujem simptomima i nesimptomima. To je jednostavno jače od nas... Držim palčeve da nam javiš sretne vijesti!


Hvala ti  :Kiss: 

Danas mi poispadali grumeni C. gela u crvenkastoj boji... bljak. Vidjet ću sutra (9. dnt) kako se stvari razvijaju. Ako krene konkretan spotting, onda znam da je gotovo jer to meni znači da kreće M.
Povremeni bolovi (maternica i jajnici) i dalje su prisutni. 

A ništa, nada umire zadnja!

----------


## Antigravity

Znači, nisam normalna.

Radila sam Cyclotest, imam jaaako svijetlu crticu nakon 5 min. Dragi potvrdio da vidi, ali me upozorio da nije toliko sigurno i da se skuliram (yeah, right...).
Onda sam rastavila test (ludača), pa je crtica mrvu vidljivija.

Javim se sutra, danas šizim kompletno. Jedino što me spušta na zemlju je osjećaj dolje da ću dobit M.

----------


## Kengurica

Ulogirala sam se nakon 100 godina samo da tebi Antigravity dam podrsku i kazem da ja imam zasad pozitivnu betu koja se dupla, a krenulo je odvratnim, jakim grcevima cca 8. Dan od punkcije. Na 12. dan nakon punkcije malo krvi, al ne bas ni tako malo i taj dan mi test isto pokazao jako svijetlu crticu. Drzim ogromne fige da ti bude scenarij kao meni. Btw. Ja jos uvijek imam grcebe ko menga samo su od jucer slabiji, ali znaci jedno 4-5 dana su bas jaki bili. Cak jaci nego kad imam mengu jer nemam bolne menge bas.

----------


## Antigravity

> Ulogirala sam se nakon 100 godina samo da tebi Antigravity dam podrsku i kazem da ja imam zasad pozitivnu betu koja se dupla, a krenulo je odvratnim, jakim grcevima cca 8. Dan od punkcije. Na 12. dan nakon punkcije malo krvi, al ne bas ni tako malo i taj dan mi test isto pokazao jako svijetlu crticu. Drzim ogromne fige da ti bude scenarij kao meni. Btw. Ja jos uvijek imam grcebe ko menga samo su od jucer slabiji, ali znaci jedno 4-5 dana su bas jaki bili. Cak jaci nego kad imam mengu jer nemam bolne menge bas.


Hvala ti puno.  :Smile: 

Sretno tebi i mrvi, neka bude sve savršeno do kraja! Ulogiraj se još koji put.  :Wink:

----------


## Kengurica

Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

> Sretno!


Hvala!

Nije bila lažna crtica na Cyclo testu iako je bila jako svijetla - jedva vidljiva. Danas Clear blue digital je pozitivan! Sad dan po dan, u srijedu (14dnp) idem privatno izvadit betu. Trbuh me boli kao da cu dobit, trta me full. Ali moj prvi plusek je tu!!!

Koja je mogućnost da je to ostatak štoperice primljene 4.3. u 22:30? Moram dodati malo svoje paranoje...

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala!
> 
> Nije bila lažna crtica na Cyclo testu iako je bila jako svijetla - jedva vidljiva. Danas Clear blue digital je pozitivan! Sad dan po dan, u srijedu (14dnp) idem privatno izvadit betu. Trbuh me boli kao da cu dobit, trta me full. Ali moj prvi plusek je tu!!!
> 
> Koja je mogućnost da je to ostatak štoperice primljene 4.3. u 22:30? Moram dodati malo svoje paranoje...


Stoperica Brevactide 5000.

----------


## marla-s

> Stoperica Brevactide 5000.


Mislim da ti je vec jako mala sansa da su to ostaci stoperice, ipak je to vec 2 tjedna. I zato cestitam na plusu!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## Optimist

Ajde po betu da ti i sluzbeno cestitamo  :Wink:

----------


## Antigravity

Hvala vam, javim rezultat svakako!

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav svima i cestitke visokim betama i plus testovima
Ja sam danas 9.dan et, firs sign test u vecernjim satima kaže "ništa"
Temperaturu mjerim od 5. Ili 6. Dana kada mi je dragi rekao da sam vruća. Kada god izmjerim, a većinom je to popodne ili navečer, uvijek je 37.1, 2, 4... Tako da još se nadam iako slabo znam o tome

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdrav svima i cestitke visokim betama i plus testovima
> Ja sam danas 9.dan et, firs sign test u vecernjim satima kaže "ništa"
> Temperaturu mjerim od 5. Ili 6. Dana kada mi je dragi rekao da sam vruća. Kada god izmjerim, a većinom je to popodne ili navečer, uvijek je 37.1, 2, 4... Tako da još se nadam iako slabo znam o tome


Savjetujem da si uzmeš Clear Blue digitalni i testiraš s prvom jutarnjom, ali pričekaj 11. dnt.
Mislim da je temp dobar znak.
Sretno!!!  :fige: 

Mene malo manje šarafi u trbuhu i pala mi je temp na 36,8  :Confused:  
Imala sam sexy san noćas što mi se inače jako rijetko događa.  :Laughing: 
Jedva čekam sutra izvadit betu i samo se nadam da će biti ok brojka za tu fazu. I naravno - da neću procurit.

https://www.drmalpani.com/images/hcg.jpg

----------


## Antigravity

> Savjetujem da si uzmeš Clear Blue digitalni i testiraš s prvom jutarnjom, ali pričekaj 11. dnt.
> Mislim da je temp dobar znak.
> Sretno!!! 
> 
> Mene malo manje šarafi u trbuhu i pala mi je temp na 36,8  
> Imala sam sexy san noćas što mi se inače jako rijetko događa. 
> Jedva čekam sutra izvadit betu i samo se nadam da će biti ok brojka za tu fazu. I naravno - da neću procurit.
> 
> https://www.drmalpani.com/images/hcg.jpg


Ajoj, krenulo mi neko smeđarenje... ne lajkam to.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - jesam li ti rekla da imaš super simptome! Bravo za +, ne brini toliko zbog krvarenja. Mnogima se to događa. Eto, nisam htjela spominjati Kenguricu jer nije na meni da prenosim njena iskustva, ali se sama javila pa vidiš da je ona imala slična iskustva, a sve je o. k.!  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - draga, malo si uranila s testom. Znam da si nestrpljiva, ali napravi test opet za 2 dana kao što ti je rekla i Antigravity. Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - jesam li ti rekla da imaš super simptome! Bravo za +, ne brini toliko zbog krvarenja. Mnogima se to događa. Eto, nisam htjela spominjati Kenguricu jer nije na meni da prenosim njena iskustva, ali se sama javila pa vidiš da je ona imala slična iskustva, a sve je o. k.!


Hvala! Danas sam se testirala s Gravignost mini negdje između 12-13h  i za pol' minute je došla 2. crtica. Sutra idem po prvu betu, pa ćemo vidjet dalje... I smedjarenje se napokon smirilo.

Hvala na podršci!!

----------


## Antigravity

Dakle, beta iznosi 173!!!

11.dnt 3-dnevnog 8-staničnog embrija.

Moram priznat da nisam očekivala da će biti tako velika na 14. dan nakon aspiracije/ovulacije.

Jučer popodne mi je bila baš jarko crvena KRV na aplikatoru, baš sam se osjećala nikako do navečer kad sam se malo smirila.

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam, sretno dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

> Dakle, beta iznosi 173!!!
> 
> 11.dnt 3-dnevnog 8-staničnog embrija.
> 
> Moram priznat da nisam očekivala da će biti tako velika na 14. dan nakon aspiracije/ovulacije.
> 
> Jučer popodne mi je bila baš jarko crvena KRV na aplikatoru, baš sam se osjećala nikako do navečer kad sam se malo smirila.


Supeeer! Samo nek se dupla! 
I meni je dakle 11. Dan danas ali jutros nisam pišnula štapić. Sutra ću, a možda i navečer ako ne izdržim. Nema nikakvog iscjetka, trbuh lagano bolucka i od jučer bole mišići na rukama i nogama, a nisam vježbala

----------


## Antigravity

> Cestitam, sretno dalje!


Hvala!!

----------


## Antigravity

> Supeeer! Samo nek se dupla! 
> I meni je dakle 11. Dan danas ali jutros nisam pišnula štapić. Sutra ću, a možda i navečer ako ne izdržim. Nema nikakvog iscjetka, trbuh lagano bolucka i od jučer bole mišići na rukama i nogama, a nisam vježbala


Hvala ti, sretno i javi (nadam se super vijesti)!

Koji datum su ti stavili za službenu betu? Meni je napisala 28.3. tako da ima još vremena... Možda odem opet privatno izvadit u međuvremenu, ali moram još razmislit o tome.

----------


## Kengurica

Joj Antigravity sjajno! Sjajno! Meni je 10dnt trodnevih (kod mene su dva, al sumnjam da su se oba primila) beta 180 bila. Tu smo negdje. Sretno s duplanjem pa onda sretno i dalje!

----------


## Ladida

Antigravity, meni 29.3... Dan kasnije, možda jer je meni 6stanični embrio vraćen? Pohvalili su ga kao predivnog, ali evo maloprije napravila testić i samo jedna crtica

----------


## Ladida

Još uvijek se nadam da je minus zbog toga što sam u zadnjih sat vremena išla 3-4 puta na wc, i da je mokraća previše razrijeđena

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - beta ti je super! Inače se beta vadi za dva dana da vidiš duplanje i opuštenije čekaš ultrazvuk. Nisu ti tako rekli u klinici? Ginekolog ti treba dati još jednu uputnicu, zašto bi plaćala bezveze... Za tu lovu kupi nešto za bebu.
Ladida - jesi mi ti nestrpljiva... Takvo će ti i dijete biti...

----------


## Antigravity

> Još uvijek se nadam da je minus zbog toga što sam u zadnjih sat vremena išla 3-4 puta na wc, i da je mokraća previše razrijeđena


Joj nikako s razrijeđenom, zato bolje piški na test ujutro. Navijam da je minus krivi rezultat!!!

Ne kužim kako određuju kad je beta... meni je prošli put 3. dan bio čak 12-stanični, pa mi je profka stavila betu 2 dana više nego ovaj put. Ali ovaj put je bila druga doktorica pa možda i o tome ovisi.

Jesi li bila prva ili druga na transferu? Ja sam bila zadnja, pretpostavljam da smo bile isti dan.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - beta ti je super! Inače se beta vadi za dva dana da vidiš duplanje i opuštenije čekaš ultrazvuk. Nisu ti tako rekli u klinici? Ginekolog ti treba dati još jednu uputnicu, zašto bi plaćala bezveze... Za tu lovu kupi nešto za bebu.
> Ladida - jesi mi ti nestrpljiva... Takvo će ti i dijete biti...


Nitko mi ništa nije rekao. Bila sam privatno vadit jer je moja ginićka na GO od prošlog petka, pa je ne mogu žicat uputnicu.
KBC Ri napiše na nalazu nakon transfera kad se vadi beta, a to bude gotovo 3 tjedna nakon transfera. 
Ova moja se vraća s GO tek u ponedjeljak popodne.  :Undecided: 

Ne znam što napravit osim u petak opet iskeširat 165 kn... ili bolje da ne znam, pa čekat....

----------


## Antigravity

> Joj Antigravity sjajno! Sjajno! Meni je 10dnt trodnevih (kod mene su dva, al sumnjam da su se oba primila) beta 180 bila. Tu smo negdje. Sretno s duplanjem pa onda sretno i dalje!


Hvala puno!

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - onda čekaj... Javi u Rijeku pozitivnu betu pa će te naručiti na ultrazvuk. Onda se fino opusti, uživaj u trudnoći i čekaj ultrazvuk.

----------


## Ladida

Vaki, a znam, nestrpljiva ja - šta ću

----------


## Ladida

Antigravity, da! Prvaaa, onda smo zajedno odmarale u sobi, ti do prozora  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity, da! Prvaaa, onda smo zajedno odmarale u sobi, ti do prozora


Tako je, cimerice!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sretno s idućim testićem  :fige:

----------


## Ladida

Ma, drage moje. Ništa od mene ovaj mjesec. Procurila nisam, više ni ne osjećam da će biti sutra, a trebala bi (26.) Mislim da mi se ciklus vraća na 28. Dan zbog fitoterapije koju koristim, a smeđeg kojega inače ima, ovaj put nema iz istog razloga ili crinone gela. Nemam sta drugo više mislit obzirom da danas, 12et nema ni približno druge crtice na testu

----------


## Antigravity

> Ma, drage moje. Ništa od mene ovaj mjesec. Procurila nisam, više ni ne osjećam da će biti sutra, a trebala bi (26.) Mislim da mi se ciklus vraća na 28. Dan zbog fitoterapije koju koristim, a smeđeg kojega inače ima, ovaj put nema iz istog razloga ili crinone gela. Nemam sta drugo više mislit obzirom da danas, 12et nema ni približno druge crtice na testu


Žao mi je draga, možda postoji još šansa. Još malo strpljenja, nije gotovo dok god menga ne dođe. Ne znam što drugo da ti kažem, drži se, znam da nije lako. :hug:

----------


## Ladida

> Žao mi je draga, možda postoji još šansa. Još malo strpljenja, nije gotovo dok god menga ne dođe. Ne znam što drugo da ti kažem, drži se, znam da nije lako. :hug:


Hvala

----------


## Kengurica

Ladida bas mi je zao. Drzi se.
Antigravity, vadis betu danas?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ladida zao mi je. Drzi se 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ladida

Hvala svima na podršci!
Evo držim se bolje nego prije par dana kad sam i plakala i ludila od iščekivanja... Sad sam smirenija kad znam na čemu sam

----------


## Ladida

Ali recite mi, da li imate iskustva da zbog korištenja crinone gela men. Kasni?

----------


## Kengurica

U IVF kasnjenje menge nista ne znaci odnosno, prirodno menga dodje kad se naglo srusi progesteron u tijelu, a to ga sad stavljas u obliku crinone gela. Kad prestanes nakon par dana prokrvaris. Nekad zene i ranije prokrvare pod progesteronskom terapijom, ali cesce ne. Dakle ono racunanje kad trebas dobiti i da li ti kasni u IVF nema nikakvog smisla.

----------


## stars001

Ja sam betu vadila na uputnicu od mpo i drugi put od svog ginica. Ali u bolnici ako vadis na placanje je cca 60kn... Ne treba ici u privatne klinike i toliko placati...  Jedino ako svaka bolnica ima svoju cijenu

----------


## Antigravity

> Ja sam betu vadila na uputnicu od mpo i drugi put od svog ginica. Ali u bolnici ako vadis na placanje je cca 60kn... Ne treba ici u privatne klinike i toliko placati...  Jedino ako svaka bolnica ima svoju cijenu


U privatnoj mi je ok što zaista bude brzo gotovo - vađenje krvi i rezultat koji stiže mailom za cca 2-3 sata. Neusporedivo je s "kampiranjem" u državnoj... A da košta puno, košta... no u ovoj igri živaca ipak sam odabrala ići privatno 2 puta. MPO kod nas ne daje uputnicu prije određenog datuma, a soc. gin. mi je na GO... Valjda će bit sve ok. To je najbitnije od svega.

----------


## Antigravity

> Ali recite mi, da li imate iskustva da zbog korištenja crinone gela men. Kasni?


Moguće je da ne dolazi zbog gela. Recimo ja sam počela brljavit dok sam koristila Crinone u prvom postupku. I kad sam dobila 2 minusa na testovima u naredna 3 dana (a curkanje se lagano pojačavalo), odlučila sam prestat s gelom i nakon toga pošteno procurila.

Znalo mi se dogodit da dobijem M dok koristim Duphaston (sintetski progesteron), ali rijetko. Inače sam ga koristila za regulaciju ciklusa pošto nisam imala redovne M. Čak i potpuno odsustvo iste što naravno nije nikako bilo dobro. Tako da su me Duphići spašavali.

Kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Možda da zvrcneš humanu ako ne znaš što napraviti (prestati ili nastaviti s gelom).

----------


## Kengurica

Antigravity kolika je druga beta. Ma ja sam platila betu jer mi je i blize i sve. Dok kod zagrebackih bolnica nadjem parking poludim.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity kolika je druga beta. Ma ja sam platila betu jer mi je i blize i sve. Dok kod zagrebackih bolnica nadjem parking poludim.


Upravo stigla na mail: 693
Srca mi lupa 100 na sat!!!!

Danas sam vadila krv.

----------


## Optimist

> Upravo stigla na mail: 693
> Srca mi lupa 100 na sat!!!!
> 
> Danas sam vadila krv.


Jupi jupi jeeeeee

----------


## Optimist

Vadila si u srijedu i danas?

----------


## Antigravity

> Vadila si u srijedu i danas?


Tako je. Jučer nisam mogla.

Idući put idem preko uputnice, treba se strpit sad do četvrtka.

----------


## Optimist

Odlicna ti je beta, lijepo raste, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Odlicna ti je beta, lijepo raste, cestitam


Hvala puno, nadam se da će biti sve dobro i dalje.

----------


## Ladida

> Moguće je da ne dolazi zbog gela. Recimo ja sam počela brljavit dok sam koristila Crinone u prvom postupku. I kad sam dobila 2 minusa na testovima u naredna 3 dana (a curkanje se lagano pojačavalo), odlučila sam prestat s gelom i nakon toga pošteno procurila.
> 
> Znalo mi se dogodit da dobijem M dok koristim Duphaston (sintetski progesteron), ali rijetko. Inače sam ga koristila za regulaciju ciklusa pošto nisam imala redovne M. Čak i potpuno odsustvo iste što naravno nije nikako bilo dobro. Tako da su me Duphići spašavali.
> 
> Kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Možda da zvrcneš humanu ako ne znaš što napraviti (prestati ili nastaviti s gelom).


Razmišljala sam nazvati ali nekako mi neugodno subotom, da me ne otpile :D A jutros osjećam lagano boluckanje u trbuhu, ništa strašno. Samo znam da mi je zadnjih dana teže umetnut crinone, sve je "stisnuto" dolje :D
Čestitke tebi, pa od nas tri u sobi taj dan, jednoj je moralo uspijet!  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

> U IVF kasnjenje menge nista ne znaci odnosno, prirodno menga dodje kad se naglo srusi progesteron u tijelu, a to ga sad stavljas u obliku crinone gela. Kad prestanes nakon par dana prokrvaris. Nekad zene i ranije prokrvare pod progesteronskom terapijom, ali cesce ne. Dakle ono racunanje kad trebas dobiti i da li ti kasni u IVF nema nikakvog smisla.


Shvaćam. I mislila sam si da je tako nešto. Možda pričekam još do pon, pa ćemo vidjet šta kažu. Hvala

----------


## Antigravity

> Razmišljala sam nazvati ali nekako mi neugodno subotom, da me ne otpile :D A jutros osjećam lagano boluckanje u trbuhu, ništa strašno. Samo znam da mi je zadnjih dana teže umetnut crinone, sve je "stisnuto" dolje :D
> Čestitke tebi, pa od nas tri u sobi taj dan, jednoj je moralo uspijet!


Hvala puno, samo neka bude sve ok i dalje. Još nisam svjesna, valjda od svih tih strahova...

E vidis, ne znam kako je prošao par u sredini...
Ne znam ni kako mi je prošla cimerica iz prvog postupka, nisam je vidjela. Njoj je bio 2. ili 3. postupak, nadam se da je uspjela.

Tebi zelim da čim prije dođeš do pozitivnog testa i lijepe bete.

----------


## Kengurica

Ladida ako si nemirna i mislis da nesto nije ok zovi, to je nase zdravlje. Ja se tako ustrucavala javiti doktoru da me nesto boli jer sam vec mislila da umisljam kad ono fakat imam cistu. 
Antigravity cestitam i sretno i dalje! Ja vise nisam vadila betu nego cekanje pregleda.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity cestitam i sretno i dalje! Ja vise nisam vadila betu nego cekanje pregleda.


Hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - super ti je beta. Sad se možeš opustiti.
Ladida - žao mi je draga. Sigurna si da stiže mjesečnica?

----------


## Ladida

Vaki nemam pojma više ništa   :Shock: 
Nekako si mislim da su današnji testovi pouzdani, pa ako jučer 13.dan et s jutarnjim urinom nije došla druga crtica... Onda mora da kasni. Sutra je 28.dan ciklusa, možda se vraća na staro jer je ciklus prije godinu bio točan. A sad malo šeta od 25_27
Vidjet ćemo u pon

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Ant8gravity cestitam  :Smile: ! Drzite se curke

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - super ti je beta. Sad se možeš opustiti.


Vaki, bila si cijelo vijeme u pravu dok sam si ja sa svojim simptomima otpisivala postupak.
Barem je netko vjerovao...  :Laughing: 

Cure, hvala što ste čitale moje paranoje, smeđarenja, bolove.. i slale riječi utjehe i pisale o svojim sličnim iskustvima. Već mi prolaze novi strahovi kroz glavu, samo ću se sad skulirat jer nema smisla opterećivati se sa svakom sitnicom.  :Grin:

----------


## Antigravity

Nemasekirancije, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## stars001

Meni su odmah nakon transfera napisali uputnicu internu. Vadila sam na uputnicu od svog ginica. Nalaz gotov za 1h. I na placanje je gotov tada bio. Tri puta sam vadila. Jednom cak uranila nakon 45min bio nalaz gotov

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - javi nam se još koji put s lijepim vijestima nakon ultrazvuka... Neka ti bude školska trudnoća!

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - javi nam se još koji put s lijepim vijestima nakon ultrazvuka... Neka ti bude školska trudnoća!


Naravno, javit ću se! Jako se nadam za tebe da će ti ovaj zadnji bespl. postupak biti uspješan, tako da ću pratit što se događa.
I hvala ti na lijepim željama. 

U četvrtak mi je službena beta preko uputnice.
Sutra popodne idem do svoje gin. "prijavit" trudnoću i sve što treba.

Cure, pratim vas i navijam za uspješne aspiracije i transfere, pluseve na testovima i lijepe bete.

----------


## Vaki

Hvala, draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala, draga!


 :Kiss: 

Noviji simptomi kod mene - stalno sam gladna, ali se odupirem..jedva.  :Grin:  A kad jedem, usred jela me ulovi zgaravica i riga mi se.
I ne mogu se napit tekućine, žedna non stop.

Moja gin. mi ne da uputnicu za sluzbenu betu, kaze da se javim na humanu za sve što trebam, tako da sutra idem kod njih...  :Trči: 
Molit cu ih da mi naprave bris čim prije jer me svrbucka od vikenda, a strah me za moju mrvu pošto sam prošle godine imala problema s upalama.  :Undecided: 

Ladida, što ima kod tebe? Jesi li se javila na humanu?

----------


## Vaki

Možda možeš koristiti probiotik (onaj vaginalni)... Nisam sigurna smiju li trudnice. Pročačkaj malo...

----------


## Ladida

Hvala na pitanju, danas došla menstruacija (29.dc). Jučer me bolio trbuh i prestala sam stavljati crinone, i ubrzo je krenuo spotting smeđi, a jutros i krvarenje. Maloprije je pljusnuo van jedan ogroman ugrušak (ne znam kako bih to nazvala) sa svim ostatcima gela... Od tada me i prestao boliti trbuh.
Zvala sam humanu ali pošto mi je ovo bio drugi prirodni ivf, trebam prvo na konzultacije jer sljedeći je stimulirani, a obzirom da kaže sestra da to već i od 2.dc ide... Ovaj ciklus pauza... Shrvana sam, šta reć. 
Na misli mi dolazi riječi sestre "ispucala ste prirodne..." a što ako ispucam i ostale, kako dalje? Znam da je to daleko, ali eto, pomislila sam... Od danas sam počela i s mjerenjem bazalne. Pa da i to probam! 
Antigravity, sretno još jednom. Meni je drago da je jednoj od nas uspjelo i sigurna sam da će sve biti u redu. 
Vaky, kako je kod tebe stanje?

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - baš mi je žao draga. Totalno se kužimo... Znam kako se osjećaš, ali kad ponovo kreneš u postupak odmah će te primiti neka pozitiva. 
Ja sam ti sad u fazi stimulacije jajnika. Bockam se od 3. dc i sve je, hvala Bogu, o. k.! Malo me pere nervoza kako će se razvijati situacija, ali čekala sam 6 mjeseci na postupak pa sam sretna da se nešto dešava. Uvijek nešto čekamo...

----------


## Ladida

Vaki, kako to funkcionira s lijekovima tj. Stimulirani, o čemu ovisi, sama se bockaš? Kako s poslom? Svaki savjet je dobrodošao

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala na pitanju, danas došla menstruacija (29.dc). Jučer me bolio trbuh i prestala sam stavljati crinone, i ubrzo je krenuo spotting smeđi, a jutros i krvarenje. Maloprije je pljusnuo van jedan ogroman ugrušak (ne znam kako bih to nazvala) sa svim ostatcima gela... Od tada me i prestao boliti trbuh.
> Zvala sam humanu ali pošto mi je ovo bio drugi prirodni ivf, trebam prvo na konzultacije jer sljedeći je stimulirani, a obzirom da kaže sestra da to već i od 2.dc ide... Ovaj ciklus pauza... Shrvana sam, šta reć. 
> Na misli mi dolazi riječi sestre "ispucala ste prirodne..." a što ako ispucam i ostale, kako dalje? Znam da je to daleko, ali eto, pomislila sam... Od danas sam počela i s mjerenjem bazalne. Pa da i to probam! 
> Antigravity, sretno još jednom. Meni je drago da je jednoj od nas uspjelo i sigurna sam da će sve biti u redu.


Hvala. Drži se, bit će ti uspješan idući, vidjet ćeš. Samo hrabro!

Danas zovem humanu jer simptomi upale mi se pojačavaju.  :Sad:  I to uz oralne probiotike koje koristim na dnevnoj bazi, a s kojima sam krenula prije postupka baš zbog toga da mi ne dođe ništa, ali eto... Kud sreće da je samo neka iritacija od Crinone gela. 

Moja gin. me samo preusmjerila na humanu, i za uputnicu za betu i za bris...
Na kraju ću opet u Medicu završit ako ni ovi mi neće pomoći.

----------


## stars001

> Vaki, kako to funkcionira s lijekovima tj. Stimulirani, o čemu ovisi, sama se bockaš? Kako s poslom? Svaki savjet je dobrodošao


ako ti sta pomogne, ja sam bila na stimuliranom, dobila pikice sestra ti sve objasni kako i sta. i pikas se svaki dan. ja osobno sam otvorila bolovanje i za vrijeme cijele terapije sam bila na bolovanju. neke zene idu na posao i sve se moze. pikanje traje 3 sekunde. ja sam zbog stresnog posla radije bila doma. 
ovo sto pitas o cemu ovisi, neznam tocno na sto mislis. mi smo isli na ivf i stimulirani da dobijemo vise jajnih stanica za oplodnju. i eto fobili ih 15kom, od njih po rijecima biologa vecina se oplodila, ali samo 3 doslo do blastica. usla u hiper pa odgoda transfera, pa su ih smrznuli. u sljedeci ciklus isla prirodno, cekali ovulaciju i onda isao transfer i eto me 10tt sam sad. uhvatilo se od prve  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stars001

terapiju ti odreduje dr . koliko smatra da je za tebe potrebno, netko dobije vise jajnih stanica a netko par komada. ovisi o terapiji a ovisi i o tebi. a kasnije i o dobrom tajmingu za stopericu da nebi folikuli bili nezreli ili prezreli... ja nisam mogla vjerovati koliko tih stavki ima koje se moraju pogoditi da bi rezultiralo trudnocom... ali polako sigurno i sve ide na svoje  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala. Drži se, bit će ti uspješan idući, vidjet ćeš. Samo hrabro!
> 
> Danas zovem humanu jer simptomi upale mi se pojačavaju.  I to uz oralne probiotike koje koristim na dnevnoj bazi, a s kojima sam krenula prije postupka baš zbog toga da mi ne dođe ništa, ali eto... Kud sreće da je samo neka iritacija od Crinone gela. 
> 
> Moja gin. me samo preusmjerila na humanu, i za uputnicu za betu i za bris...
> Na kraju ću opet u Medicu završit ako ni ovi mi neće pomoći.


Znači ovako, rekla mi je med. sestra da u četvrtak dođem po uputnicu i odmah odem izvadit krv. Kad bude gotov nalaz, doktorica će odlučit vezano za bris i sve ostalo. Znači još malo strpljenja.

Pa evo, ako bude netko imao sličnu situaciju u KBC Ri... da zna kako ide oko vađenja bete i svih novonastalih problema.

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - stars ti je već sve napisala. Ja se bockam od 3.dc, prije nego što idem na posao. Svaki drugi ili treći dan idem na ultrazvuk kako bi pratili folikule i korigirali stimulaciju ako zatreba. Punkcija je najčešće između 12. i 14.dc, ovisno o veličini folikula. Ja ti nisam na bolovanju, stignem nekako sve iskombinirati.
Sretno, draga!
Antigravity - uh, baš se to moralo sad upaliti. Bilo bi predobro da nešto ne zeza..  Budu ti valjda nešto dali...

----------


## Ladida

Hvala stars. 
Lijepo je kad je iz prve. Nadam se da će meni prvi stimulirani uspjeti

----------


## Ladida

Hvala i tebi na odgovoru, Vaky! Super je što stigneš s poslom iskombinirat. Meni je Rijeka udaljena 1 i po sat, pa će to malo teže biti. Još bi i uspjelo kad bih znala da ću među prvima folikulometriju obaviti, pa bih i stigla u drugu smjenu od 11, ali svi znamo kako to funkcionira :D Malo me grize to izostajanje s posla i nekako mi se čini da šefica koluta očima kad joj kažem kad me neće bit ali što ću joj ja :D imamo to pravo.
Antigravity, možda ti daju progesteron oralno, i meni je smetalo crinone, peckalo me sve više pred kraj... Dok se nije iščistilo menstruacijom. Bit će sve dobro ❤️

----------


## Vaki

Ja ti isto putujem skoro 2 sata do klinike, ali zamolim da idem među prvima ako nije problem pa sam oko 10.30h već na poslu. Bitno je da se ti dobro osjećaš, ostali nisu toliko bitni. Ni moji nisu najsretniji na poslu, ali me nije briga. Ovo mi je važnije od njihovih mišljenja.

----------


## stars001

nije vezano za temu ali vidim da vas dosta putuje, neznam dali znate da imate pravo na putni nalog ako vam je klinika u drugom gradu. na kontrolama sam upoznala curu kaj putuje iz zadra u zagreb o svom trosku. ja sam imala putni nalog i za svaki put dobila povrat putnih troskova. pa ako kome pomogne

----------


## Ladida

> nije vezano za temu ali vidim da vas dosta putuje, neznam dali znate da imate pravo na putni nalog ako vam je klinika u drugom gradu. na kontrolama sam upoznala curu kaj putuje iz zadra u zagreb o svom trosku. ja sam imala putni nalog i za svaki put dobila povrat putnih troskova. pa ako kome pomogne


Ja nigdje bez putnog

----------


## Antigravity

Izvadila sam krv... za 3 sata idem na humanu po nalaz i kod doktorice zbog tih simptoma upale.

Temp. mi je pala sinoć a jutros još više... to me malo brine jer mi je cijelo vrijeme, pogotovo od prvog plusa bila 37-37,2.
A svašta čitam na netu.. da to nije dobar znak kad padne jutarnja (većinom strane web stranice). Poludit ću..totalna paranoja.

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - ja to nisam nikad mjerila. Stvarno se nepotrebno izlažeš stresu. Beta ti se lijepo dupla pa nema potrebe da se nerviraš oko temperature.

----------


## Azoivi

Žene drage ima li koja koristan savjet , nakon neuspješnog prvog ICSI pokušaja (problem u MM, samnom za sad sve u najboljem redu) trenutno sam u pripremi za embrio transfer , danas 13 dan ciklusa endometrij 10,5 sve super, međutim TSH koji inače držim pod kontrolom lthyrox 25 za vrijeme postupka, jutros ponovno 4,6 a progesteron jako nizak! Da li je moguće d je progesteron toliko nizak zbog estrogena koji uzimam 3x1?? Molim vas za koji koristan savjet

----------


## Vaki

Azoivi - za povećanje progesterona ćeš dobiti utrogestane ili crinone gel pa mislim da zbog toga nećeš imati problema. Što se tiće štitnjače, jesi li možda bila pod stresom kad si vadila krv pa da ti je zato TSH skočio? Javi se endokrinologu, možda ti poveća dozu. Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - ja to nisam nikad mjerila. Stvarno se nepotrebno izlažeš stresu. Beta ti se lijepo dupla pa nema potrebe da se nerviraš oko temperature.


Imaš pravo... baš se izluđujem.

Doktorica kaže - to vam je nepotvrđena tj. biokemijska trudnoća.  
Okrutno zvuči, ali takva je ona... Za 2 tjedna je ultrazvuk, dobit ću termin kad naprave raspored.

----------


## Vaki

Ma šta priča gluposti! Kad je biokemijska trudnoća onda beta ne raste tako lijepo kao tebi, nego pada. Vidim da ti je sad preko 4000 i to je više nego o.k.! Sad bih je papučom po glavi...

----------


## Antigravity

> Ma šta priča gluposti! Kad je biokemijska trudnoća onda beta ne raste tako lijepo kao tebi, nego pada. Vidim da ti je sad preko 4000 i to je više nego o.k.! Sad bih je papučom po glavi...


Kao zasad je tako dok se ne dokaže utz-om. Zanimljiv pristup, jel'da...  :Coffee: 
To valjda da me beta ne zavede previše i da dalje mogu biti paranoična. Not cool. 

Btw. korišteni su izrazi: biokemijska, nepotvrđena i početna T. Ovo zadnje je ajd' ok.


Vaki, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? U kojem si danu ciklusa?


Ladida, kad su ti konzultacije? Nemoj se gristi zbog posla, nije vrijedno. Znaš što ti je prioritet.  :Wink: 


Azoivi, ne brini oko progesterona, sve ti je Vaki napisala. Ja sam prije IVF-a jako dugo bila na Duphastonu (sintetski progesteron) da bi uopće mogla imati mengu. Dizala sam progesteron 11-25.d.c. da bi 2-3 dana nakon pada progesterona došla M. Samo od sebe se nažalost nije događalo redovno.
A sad sam na Crinone gelu (prirodni progesteron) za potporu trudnoći nakon ET-a i koliko vidim - radi svoj posao.  :Smile: 


Glede putovanja, svaka vam čast cure.. uz sve treba i to izdržati.  :Naklon:

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - uh, baš me uzrujala ta tvoja doktorica... Kao da se nisi dosta napatila pa te još ona nepotrebno spušta.
Meni je 12. dc i još sam na stimulaciji. Pregled u subotu, sve ide prema planu pa sam zadovoljna.  :Cool:

----------


## Kengurica

Antigravity, polako. Beta prelijepo raste i moj doktor bi ti rekao, kad prvi koraci budu tako lijepi onda ocekujemo da sve dalje ide lijepo. Naravno da su prva tri mj rizicna u svakoj trudnoci no vecina trudnoca svejedno prezivi ta prva tri mj.

----------


## Argente

Antigravity jel to Smiljka, haha, legenda...ne brini za temp, nije mjerodavno pod progesteronom

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity jel to Smiljka, haha, legenda...ne brini za temp, nije mjerodavno pod progesteronom


Nije bilo teško pogodit.   :Laughing: 

Neću se više bavit temperaturom, naučila sam lekciju.  :Grin:

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity, polako. Beta prelijepo raste i moj doktor bi ti rekao, kad prvi koraci budu tako lijepi onda ocekujemo da sve dalje ide lijepo. Naravno da su prva tri mj rizicna u svakoj trudnoci no vecina trudnoca svejedno prezivi ta prva tri mj.


Tako i ja mislim uglavnom i hvala ti što me podsjećaš u kojem smjeru treba razmišljati. 
Jedva čekam ultrazvuk i nadam se najboljem!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - uh, baš me uzrujala ta tvoja doktorica... Kao da se nisi dosta napatila pa te još ona nepotrebno spušta.
> Meni je 12. dc i još sam na stimulaciji. Pregled u subotu, sve ide prema planu pa sam zadovoljna.


Odlično, drago mi je. Bit će sve dobro!  :Klap:

----------


## Nadia.L

Žene, da li se to inace događa? Nakon IVF-a sam normalno dobila M 28 dan, kao i uvijek, znaci nikad nemam s tim problema, prestala sam sa utrićima i sljedeci dan menga. Sljedeci mj. (ovaj) kasni već 5 dana , trudna nisam, betu sam vadila. Jel moguce da mi se sve zbrckalo od tih ljekova?

----------


## Antigravity

> Žene, da li se to inace događa? Nakon IVF-a sam normalno dobila M 28 dan, kao i uvijek, znaci nikad nemam s tim problema, prestala sam sa utrićima i sljedeci dan menga. Sljedeci mj. (ovaj) kasni već 5 dana , trudna nisam, betu sam vadila. Jel moguce da mi se sve zbrckalo od tih ljekova?


Kad si prestala s utricima? Trebala bi ti M doći u roku 1-5 dana nakon prestanka. Najčešće nakon 2-3 dana M pokuca na vrata. Javi se liječniku ako ne dođe nakon 7 dana od prestanka.

----------


## Kengurica

Nadia, moj drugi stimulirani je takav scenarij imao. Stovise, ja sam na kraju morala duphastone piti jer mi preko 40 dana nije ta druga menga dosla.

----------


## Kengurica

Zaboravih reci da je sve moguce i normalno nakon postupka.

----------


## Nadia.L

> Kad si prestala s utricima? Trebala bi ti M doći u roku 1-5 dana nakon prestanka. Najčešće nakon 2-3 dana M pokuca na vrata. Javi se liječniku ako ne dođe nakon 7 dana od prestanka.


Nakon utrica je sve bilo ok, dan kasnije menga. Sad sljedeci ciklus, nisam bila u postupku niti na ljekovima, a ono ništa...

----------


## Nadia.L

A ništa, pricekat cu do pon, pa vidjet sa doktoricom šta dalje.

----------


## Antigravity

> A ništa, pricekat cu do pon, pa vidjet sa doktoricom šta dalje.


Mozda ti da Duphaston ako ne dođe samo od sebe kao što je bio slučaj kod Kengurice. Bit će sve ok, ne brini.

----------


## Antigravity

> Tako i ja mislim uglavnom i hvala ti što me podsjećaš u kojem smjeru treba razmišljati. 
> Jedva čekam ultrazvuk i nadam se najboljem!


Stavili mi utz tek za 2 i pol tjedna...  :Confused:  :Cekam:

----------


## Vaki

Ah! To divno čekanje...

----------


## tratincica97

pozdrav ja sam nova
Zanima me trebam li odustati ili se jos nadati 
9 dan nakom et napravila sam test koji je bio negativan
Sto mislite?

----------


## stars001

Ja bi na tvome mjestu pokušala jos jednom. Meni je 9dpt blastica clearblue pokazao jedva jedva vidljivu sjenu.

----------


## Antigravity

> pozdrav ja sam nova
> Zanima me trebam li odustati ili se jos nadati 
> 9 dan nakom et napravila sam test koji je bio negativan
> Sto mislite?


Ponovi definitivno danas ili sutra. Sretno, javi nam!

----------


## Antigravity

> Ah! To divno čekanje...


Ipak me moja gin. ubacila za utz iduci tjedan, yay! Tako da još 9 dana čekanja što je bolje od još 15 dana čekanja za utz na humanoj.  :Smile: 
Nadam se naravno da će sve biti na svom mjestu, bez neugodnih iznenađenja. Strah me ulovi tu i tamo, ali ne mogu ništa napravit nego čekati trenutak istine.

Ušla sam u 6. TT; od simptoma - prsa me bole posvuda, tu i tamo mi dođe slabo ali ništa specijalno. Dosta sam umorna i svaku drugu noć ne mogu zaspati... pa svakakvi snovi.. I napuhana sam ko balon. Od lijekova - ujutro Crinone gel, navečer Polygynax zbog simptoma upale. Ne preporučuje se u trudnoći ali morala mi je nešto dati jer je upala veće zlo. Moram zvati sutra za rezultat brisa, pa ćemo vidjet što dalje po tom pitanju.

Vaki, kako je prošlo u subotu? Nadam se da je i dalje sve po planu!

----------


## Kengurica

Antigravity, kad si imala transfer? Ja 4.3. trodnevnih i meni ispada da sam tek usla u 6. tjedan. A mislim da si ti malo iza mene imala pa me to zbunjuje.

----------


## Kengurica

Sad gledam ove neke Elevit i nase kalendare i po njima sam ja u 7. Tj, ali po aplikaciji koju sam si skinula i nekim stranim kalkulatorima, a i brijem po mom doktoru sam tek 6. Tj

----------


## Vaki

Meni se isto čini da si više trudna, no svatko to računa drugačije. Ginekolozi gledaju od zadnje menstruacije, mada nije baš tako. Na početku te to kopka, a kasnije više ni ne misliš na to. Glavno da je bebica dobro.
Antigravity - sve ide po planu. Sutra aspiracija...

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se isto čini da si više trudna, no svatko to računa drugačije. Ginekolozi gledaju od zadnje menstruacije, mada nije baš tako. Na početku te to kopka, a kasnije više ni ne misliš na to. Glavno da je bebica dobro.
> Antigravity - sve ide po planu. Sutra aspiracija...


Ajme draga... Konacno kod tebi lijepi vijesti posto koliko bilo odgadanja... Sretno draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity, kad si imala transfer? Ja 4.3. trodnevnih i meni ispada da sam tek usla u 6. tjedan. A mislim da si ti malo iza mene imala pa me to zbunjuje.


Kod moje gin. računamo od zadnje M. 
A kako će računat na humanoj, to ću tek vidjet za 2 tjedna.

----------


## Antigravity

> Meni se isto čini da si više trudna, no svatko to računa drugačije. Ginekolozi gledaju od zadnje menstruacije, mada nije baš tako. Na početku te to kopka, a kasnije više ni ne misliš na to. Glavno da je bebica dobro.
> Antigravity - sve ide po planu. Sutra aspiracija...


Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam cure moje!  :grouphug:

----------


## Antigravity

Vaki, kako je prošlo?  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Sad gledam ove neke Elevit i nase kalendare i po njima sam ja u 7. Tj, ali po aplikaciji koju sam si skinula i nekim stranim kalkulatorima, a i brijem po mom doktoru sam tek 6. Tj


Kad su ti stavili termin za UTZ?

----------


## Kengurica

Antigravity, prvi sam imala zbog jednostranih bolova vec u 4tt i vidila se gestacijska, a preksutra imam sad ovaj sljedeci. Ali idem privatno pa njima nije bed da ides vise puta  :Smile:

----------


## stars001

Moja zadnja m bila 15.1.  Po m sam trudna 11tt. A po ultrazvuku tj. Velicini ploda sam trudna 10+3. Mislim da oni na kraju racunaju tjedne po vel. Ploda. Po aplikaciji sam trudna isto 11 tjedana

----------


## Kengurica

Malo sam proucila. Ako si trudna 10t onda si u 11. Tjednu. Kao ono kad imas 34 godine, ali si u 35. Ili npr kad si trudan tri dana nisi u nultom vec prvom tjednu.

----------


## stars001

Aha. Kuzim sta hoces reci. Rekao mi je gin. Da je rano jos da mjeri to sto treba mjeriti i narucio me za tjedan i pol. I pitao me dal zelim vaditi nalaze za downov sindrom. Rekla sam da moze. Neznam uopće zasto sam pristala na to. Ali mislim da bi mi bio veći stres neznanje i stalno bi bila u strahu kad je vev to spomenuo. Jel netko isao od vas na to?

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki, kako je prošlo?


Bilo je o.k., mada još uvijek imam slabije krvarenje. Zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije, sve dobivene zametke će zamrznuti. Idući ciklus onda slijedi transfer. 
Stars - bila sam ja, vadiš krv i nalazi ti dođu poštom doma. Nije to baš 100 % točno, ali o. k.

----------


## ljube555

> Bilo je o.k., mada još uvijek imam slabije krvarenje. Zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije, sve dobivene zametke će zamrznuti. Idući ciklus onda slijedi transfer. 
> Stars - bila sam ja, vadiš krv i nalazi ti dođu poštom doma. Nije to baš 100 % točno, ali o. k.


Koliko bilo JS????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ladida

Evo mene nije bilo jedno vrijeme jer nisam imala novosti. Dok pauziram, mjerim bazalnu, bavim se refleksoterapijom, vratila se pozitiva... Otići ću po drugo mišljenje bivšem ginekologu, čekam i taj dan... 
Antigravity, konzultacije su 15.4... Drago mi je da je kod tebe još uvijek sve u najboljem redu, samo da taj uzv čim prije dođe. Sigurna sam da se bebica lijepo razvija

----------


## Ladida

Vaki, nadam se da će mrvice čim prije na pravo mjesto ❤️ Neka čekanje brzo prođe!

----------


## stars001

> Bilo je o.k., mada još uvijek imam slabije krvarenje. Zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije, sve dobivene zametke će zamrznuti. Idući ciklus onda slijedi transfer. 
> Stars - bila sam ja, vadiš krv i nalazi ti dođu poštom doma. Nije to baš 100 % točno, ali o. k.


A dali se moze vidjeti spol ili je to neka druga pretraga. Nesto sam citala Al nisam skuzila

----------


## Vaki

Stars - tu ništa ne piše, no ja sam to radila 2013. Možda se sad već i to može vidjeti. Znam da se to određuje kad radiš Nifty test.
Ljube - bilo ih je 11.

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Pozdrav...Danas je bio ET  3dn 4stanicnog embrija odlicne kvalitete . 25.4.ßeta .  Imam curicu iz prvog prirodnog postupka   2017  god.(4stanicni srednje kvalitete ) .
U 2 mj 2019. .sam bila u stim.postupku Klomifenom 100 mg. Dobili 2 js.obje oplodene a 1 se prest.razvijati na dan transfera . Vracena 1 osamstanicna  ...test 12 dnt.negat.prekinuta th. Crinoneom i mens.dosla kao i prije postupka. Poslije toga smedarenje od 10.dc pa sve do termina mens.i eto uspjeli u prirodnom c.dobiti ovu 1 js.koju smo danas vratili.

----------


## Antigravity

> Evo mene nije bilo jedno vrijeme jer nisam imala novosti. Dok pauziram, mjerim bazalnu, bavim se refleksoterapijom, vratila se pozitiva... Otići ću po drugo mišljenje bivšem ginekologu, čekam i taj dan... 
> Antigravity, konzultacije su 15.4... Drago mi je da je kod tebe još uvijek sve u najboljem redu, samo da taj uzv čim prije dođe. Sigurna sam da se bebica lijepo razvija


Neka ti se vratila pozitiva, tako treba!

Kod mene lagana sukrvica zadnja 3 dana što me poprilično uznemirava, tako da mi je moja gin odredila strogo mirovanje. Idem na utz kod nje za 5 dana.
Nadam se da nije ništa strašno i da je sve ok.

----------


## Antigravity

> Pozdrav...Danas je bio ET  3dn 4stanicnog embrija odlicne kvalitete . 25.4.ßeta .  Imam curicu iz prvog prirodnog postupka   2017  god.(4stanicni srednje kvalitete ) .
> U 2 mj 2019. .sam bila u stim.postupku Klomifenom 100 mg. Dobili 2 js.obje oplodene a 1 se prest.razvijati na dan transfera . Vracena 1 osamstanicna  ...test 12 dnt.negat.prekinuta th. Crinoneom i mens.dosla kao i prije postupka. Poslije toga smedarenje od 10.dc pa sve do termina mens.i eto uspjeli u prirodnom c.dobiti ovu 1 js.koju smo danas vratili.


Puno sreće, neka se uhvati!

----------


## Antigravity

> Bilo je o.k., mada još uvijek imam slabije krvarenje. Zbog opasnosti od hiperstimulacije, sve dobivene zametke će zamrznuti. Idući ciklus onda slijedi transfer.


Bit će to uspješan FET! Čuvaj se i strpljivo do idućeg ciklusa.

----------


## Vaki

Hvala, draga!  :Trči:

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Hvala .Ne nadam se bas previse .

----------


## Azoivi

Zenice kako se računa plodni dan u fetu, dan transfera ili uvođenja progesterona?

----------


## Vaki

Kod FET- a neki prate endometrij i prema njemu odlučuju kad će biti zamišljena ovulacija ili takozvana punkcija pa ti onda vraćaju embrije 3. ili 5. dan, ovisno kad su ih zamrzli.
Ja sam jednom imala FET u takvom prirodnom ciklusu bez lijekova i jednom uz decapeptyl i estrofeme. Utrogestane sam počela uzimati na dan transfera. Dosta se razlikuju protokoli od klinike do klinike pa sam čak naišla na postove da se prati duljina tvog ciklusa i 12. dan se uzima kao dan ovulacije... Sretno!

----------


## stars001

Meni je endic bio odlican ali čekala se ovulacija tj. Porast lh. Jedan ciklus je propao jer mi lh nije skocio iako je endo bio dobar. Prirodni ciklus fet je bio u oba slucaja...

----------


## ljube555

Vaki, pun ti inbox[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Očistila...

----------


## Ladida

Antigravity jesi ti danas bila na humanoj. Kao da sam te vidjela krajickom dok si izlazila ali bome se brzo zbrisala

----------


## Ladida

Vaki, mogu li znati što koristi tvoj dragi za popravni sperme??? Moj fertilup i neke cajeve... A drugo mišljenje od doktora je da unatoč dobrom spermiogramu on ima lošu spermu, jer je na granici, a kod mene navodno da je sve super!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - uh, svašta nešto. Matičnu mliječ (pije ju 3 mjeseca pa onda napravi pauzu od 3 mjeseca i onda ju ponovo pije...), orahe i med po jednu žlicu dnevno, l-arginin, l-carnitin, omegu, vitamin D... S tim da mislim da mu je matična najviše pomogla.

----------


## Vaki

Kako su prošle konzultacije, Ladida?

----------


## Ladida

Pošto za tjedan dana trebam dobiti, moramo odgoditi za sljedeći ciklus jer za ovaj nemaju više lijekova. Krećemo sa stimulacijom. Od 2.dana folikulometrija i pikanje.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity jesi ti danas bila na humanoj. Kao da sam te vidjela krajickom dok si izlazila ali bome se brzo zbrisala


Jesam, ali bila sam skroz izvan sebe... jurila sam doma plakat. Nakon doslovno 3 sata cekanja sam imala prodike kod doktorice jer sam 1. utz radila kod svoje gin... kao mogla sam se strpit još par dana i da mi ona zbog toga sigurno nece radit utz, sad ona nema dokumentaciju, da nisam fer itd.
Onda sam saznala dosta loš nalaz brisa i da ne mogu liječiti u ranoj trudnoci s antibioticima i da zbog toga moze doci do spontanog. Ma bolje da ne idem u detalje koliko me isprepadala. I dalje me strah, ali pokušavam mislit pozitivno. 
Uglavnom, nije mi radila utz niti ikakav pregled i trebam doc za mjesec dana, ako ce mi ona vodit trudnocu. S druge strane nisam odusevljena ni sa svojom gin. vec duze vrijeme ... Dođe mi da odem privatno jer ovo je sve bez imalo takta.

----------


## Argente

Prebaci se kod drugog socijalnog gina. Mislim da ti je to što si trudnica čak prednost. Ti si iz Ri, jel’da? Primaju ti Bačić jr. i Đorđevićka, oboje prebjezi iz KBC-a.

----------


## Vaki

Idi tamo gdje ćeš se osjećati bolje. Ne treba ti dodatan stres!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - nisam znala da je moguće da nemaju dovoljno lijekova... Uh! Još i to.

----------


## Antigravity

Hvala vam cure na svim savjetima, puno mi znači. 
Sutra idem kod svoje gin. po drugo mišljenje što se tiče upale (čitam da je čak manje zlo antibiotik nego čekat 2. tromjesečje), a za vođenje T. ću još malo razmislit.

----------


## Kengurica

Nevjerojatno Antigravity, pa to nimalo nije normalno. Kakvi su to ljudi i doktori koji ne znaju ego maknut na drugo mjesto. Pa da joj nisi rekla ne bi ni znala. Fakat ne kuzim.

----------


## Mamiblue

Drage zene, meni je danas 17dan nakon et blastociste. Znam koliko je meni ovaj forum pomogao, i koliko sam puta procitala sve teme koje su me zanimale, pogotovo u ovoj fazi nakon transfera, pa evo da i ja ispricam svoj dio do cekanja bete.  Provela sam vise/manje mirujuci i sve laganini. 7,8 i 9 dan trbuh mi se naduo kao da sam u 5mj., cicke narasle. 10 dan se sve ispuhalo, doli me probadalo i osjecaj je bio kao da ce svaki tren menga krenuti. Pomirila sam se da ni ovaj put nije uspilo, suze, razocarenje. 11, 12 dan menge nema. Opet tracak nade se pojavljuje. Tokom dana povremeno kratkotrajna vrtoglavica. 15 dan vadim betu-4000,  danas, 17dan - 9400. Sreca najveca, a opet sto strahova sta ce prvi uzv pokazati i hoce li sve biti u redu. Oprostite na poduzem postu. Zelim vam samo reci da budete uporne i jake i koliko god vam se sve cinilo crno imajte vjere da cete jednom uspjet!! P. S. ukoliko neko treba savjet sa dijagnozom sactosalpinx/hidrpsalpinx moze mi se javiti u inbox

----------


## Antigravity

> Nevjerojatno Antigravity, pa to nimalo nije normalno. Kakvi su to ljudi i doktori koji ne znaju ego maknut na drugo mjesto. Pa da joj nisi rekla ne bi ni znala. Fakat ne kuzim.


Jel' tako... ne znam što bih ti rekla. Osjećala sam da smo nebitni, moja mrva i ja...


Mamiblue, divna ti je beta, želim puno sreće. Bit će sve u redu, samo strpljivo! Koji ti je ovo postupak?

----------


## Mamiblue

Hvala ti. Ovo mi je bio 7ivf (5ti stimulirani)... I da prvi put izvan kbc-a  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Mamiblue - čestitam! Neka vas sreća prati i dalje...

----------


## Kengurica

Mamiblue to je toliko lijepa beta da sam sigurna da je sve savrseno! Jesi privatno isla ili u neku drugu bolnicu? Bas sjajno!

----------


## Mamiblue

Hvala ti, ja se nadam da ce sve bit u redu, jos ne vjerujem. I sa nestrpljenjem cekam uzv. Isla sam privatno

----------


## Kengurica

Mamiblue jel mislis da je samo bila sreca ili si imala osjetno drugaciji protokol itd?

----------


## Mamiblue

Kengurice, neki su se faktori poslozili al protokol je definitivno bio drugačiji (ovo je prvi put bio dugi protokol) i nakon punkcije sam dobila neke jos lijekove koje do sada nisam. Isto tako od embriologa sam dobila detaljnije izvjesce o stanicama sta do sada i nisam.

----------


## Kengurica

I nama je sad uspjelo kod privatnika. Dosad 3 transfera i 3 postupka u bolnici i jako losi rezultati.

----------


## Ladida

Antigravity, žao mi je zbog toga kako se dr. ponijela prema tebi, a bila si iskrena! Drzim fige da sve bude u redu.
Vaki, da. Uz sve nedaće, još i čekanje na lijekove.
Mamiblue, mogu li znati koji privatnik i kako se kreću cijene? Hvala

----------


## Mamiblue

Kengurice, mislim da svakako ima razlike.
Ladida odg. Sam ti privatno porukom, ne znam jel se ovdje smiju stavljati cijene

----------


## Ladida

Cure moje, kasni mi m (mjesec pauze, dakle no ivf) ali prisutan smeđi iscj. I temp viša od 37. Test neg. (30.dc). Prošli ciklus uz transfer i crinone je isto kasnila (29.dc). Da li se i vama nakon ivfa pomaknuo ciklus?

----------


## Mamiblue

Da, moguce je

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity, žao mi je zbog toga kako se dr. ponijela prema tebi, a bila si iskrena! Drzim fige da sve bude u redu.
> Vaki, da. Uz sve nedaće, još i čekanje na lijekove.


Hvala ti. Znači i lijekovi se moraju čekat, uf... strpljenja nikad dosta, ali sve će se to isplatiti ubrzo.

----------


## stars001

Meni je nakon stimulacije prva m dosla 5 dana ranije. Tj. Kad sam prestala s utricima i estrofemom. Sljedeca je kasnila dva tjedna uz ljekove ju dobila. I treći ciklus dobitan prvi fet

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure moje, kasni mi m (mjesec pauze, dakle no ivf) ali prisutan smeđi iscj. I temp viša od 37. Test neg. (30.dc). Prošli ciklus uz transfer i crinone je isto kasnila (29.dc). Da li se i vama nakon ivfa pomaknuo ciklus?


Ne znam dal' bi ti prirodni ivf mogao utjecati na ovaj ciklus pošto je bio samo crinone.. Ima smisla to što ti je onaj ciklus nakon postupka krenuo kasnije jer ga je crinone odgodio, a sad... Možda utječe isčekivanje novog postupka pa se poremetilo (čitala sam na par mjesta da se isto dogodilo ženama baš u tom isčekivanju prvog dana ciklusa pred postupak). Kad uočiš pad temp., onda bi i M trebala doći kako spada. Bit će sve ok, bitno da dođe, pa ćeš krenuti u nove pobjede.  :Love:

----------


## Ladida

> Meni je nakon stimulacije prva m dosla 5 dana ranije. Tj. Kad sam prestala s utricima i estrofemom. Sljedeca je kasnila dva tjedna uz ljekove ju dobila. I treći ciklus dobitan prvi fet


Uz koje lijekove si dobila i da li si se onda javila humanoj s problemom ili svom ginekologu?

Antigravity, hvala na podršci! Evo jutros je bila 36.7, ali i dalje ništa osim malo smeđarenja i boluckanja. Nadam se sutra!

----------


## Vaki

Meni ti uvijek kasni 5 dana nakon postupka. Eto, u ovom postupku nisam imala transfera zbog zamrzavanja svih embrija pa mi je mjesečnica ipak kasnila. Isto tako će biti s idućom mjesečnicom, dala bih se kladit da će biti tako. Treba mi barem 2 ciklusa da se sve vrati na staro. Nisam trošila nikakve lijekove, ali ako ti kasni više od 7 dana onda idi kod ginekologa pa će ti dati duphastone.

----------


## stars001

> Uz koje lijekove si dobila i da li si se onda javila humanoj s problemom ili svom ginekologu?
> 
> Antigravity, hvala na podršci! Evo jutros je bila 36.7, ali i dalje ništa osim malo smeđarenja i boluckanja. Nadam se sutra!


Zvala svog ginica i dao mi duphaston. 10 dana pilai kad sam zadnju popila dobila m dan poslije. Pitala dal to sta steti za ubuduce. Da ne samo moze pomoci. Zvala sam i humanu za svaki slucaj i rekli su da ok neka popijem to i javim se kad dobijem. I u tom ciklusu endo bio odlican i bila ovulacija napravljen fet i eto nas cca 4mj smo sada.

----------


## stars001

A tu sam m jedva cekala da bude transfer i nikako da dode. Znaci kasnila 2 tjedna plus 10 dana tablete i tek ju onda dobila. Ludila sam

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala .Ne nadam se bas previse .


Kako si? Jesi li vadila betu?

----------


## Panta13

Dan. Ne uspijevam dobiti dr., a zaboravila sam pitati kada počinjem sa utrogestanom nakon ET-a, odmah nakon 8 sati, ili tek navečer. Terapija mi je 3x2 100 mg utrogestana, estrofem 2x1mg i folacin. Ne bih htjela staviti prije vremena a ni zakasniti... Pomagajte ako tko ima iskustva. Ne mogu se sjetiti kako je bilo na zadnjem transferu.

----------


## ljube555

> Dan. Ne uspijevam dobiti dr., a zaboravila sam pitati kada počinjem sa utrogestanom nakon ET-a, odmah nakon 8 sati, ili tek navečer. Terapija mi je 3x2 100 mg utrogestana, estrofem 2x1mg i folacin. Ne bih htjela staviti prije vremena a ni zakasniti... Pomagajte ako tko ima iskustva. Ne mogu se sjetiti kako je bilo na zadnjem transferu.


Normalno, kako bilo i prije transfera!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Kako kaže ljube555, kako si stavljala prije transfera tako nastavi i sad. Stavljaj u isto vrijeme kao jučer. Nakon 8 sati pa navečer...

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Meni su stavili utriće ujutro na transferu i onda mi je sestra rekla da stavim opet poslijepodne i navečer po dvije. Izrazila se / doručak - ručak - večera.

----------


## Vaki

Da, tako su i njoj stavili ujutro. Zato kažem nakon 8 sati (dakle popodne) pa opet navečer. Ma sve će biti o.k., ne brini.

----------


## Panta13

Hvala, tako sam i napravila.
 2 dn po transferu se ipak digla do apoteke, nadam se da tih par min hoda nije loša stvar...

----------


## Vaki

Nije to loše, zapravo ti je to dobro zbog cirkulacije. Samo ti šeći, ali nemoj dizati ništa teško.  :Smile:

----------


## stars001

Ja sam prva dva dana lezala. Nakon toga se vratila svim svojim obavezama i radila sasvim normalno po doma. Nosila ves usisavala peglala itd. Mislim da mirovanje nema veze s tim. Ako se uhvati uhvatiti ce se mirovale vi ili ne.

----------


## vendella

Bok, nova sam u ovome pa imam malo pitanjce.... 11 dnt  (3trodnevnog embrija) sam počela nešto blago krvarit, odnosno smeđarit. Testovi negativni, beta 13dnt negativna. Mogu mirne duše prestat stavljat crinone je tako? Pretpostavljam da on sprječava da prokrvarim.

----------


## Vaki

Vendella - žao mi je draga. Možeš prestati s progesteronom. Ja uvijek dobijem oko 6. dana kad prekinem terapiju.

----------


## vendella

> Vendella - žao mi je draga. Možeš prestati s progesteronom. Ja uvijek dobijem oko 6. dana kad prekinem terapiju.


Hvala, tako sam i mislila. Danas ujutro sam i prokrvarila, ali nikako da krene kako treba, a cijelo vrijeme boli skoro kao da ide. Ništa, sad nek se to pokrene pa u novi pokušaj (idemo probat još jedan prirodni).

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala, tako sam i mislila. Danas ujutro sam i prokrvarila, ali nikako da krene kako treba, a cijelo vrijeme boli skoro kao da ide. Ništa, sad nek se to pokrene pa u novi pokušaj (idemo probat još jedan prirodni).


Žao mi je zbog neg. bete. Sretno u idućem postupku, neka se uhvati!  :Love:

----------


## Vaki

Cure, nema nikoga da je u postupku?
Trudnice naše, kako ste nam vi? Ja još uvijek čekam da procurim pa konačno po svoje eskime!

----------


## Hay123

Bok bok! Evo ja sam danas 8 dnt 8 stanicnog embrija i sve se mislim da bi mogla pisnuti test jer sam sve nervoznija! Od simptoma jedino su mi grudi malo povecane i bradavice minimalno osjetljive standard kao svaki put! Citam svako malo i pratim sto se na forumu događa! Malo je zatihnulo ovdje! Ima li jos netko da je nakon transfera?

----------


## ljube555

> Bok bok! Evo ja sam danas 8 dnt 8 stanicnog embrija i sve se mislim da bi mogla pisnuti test jer sam sve nervoznija! Od simptoma jedino su mi grudi malo povecane i bradavice minimalno osjetljive standard kao svaki put! Citam svako malo i pratim sto se na forumu događa! Malo je zatihnulo ovdje! Ima li jos netko da je nakon transfera?


Sretno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

> Sretno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala ti ljube! Budemo vidili sto ce bit ovaj put! Pratim da si aktivna na onom drugom forumu Odbrojavanju!

----------


## Vaki

Hay - nemoj još, rano ti je. Pričeka još 2 dana. Sretno!

----------


## Hay123

> Hay - nemoj još, rano ti je. Pričeka još 2 dana. Sretno!


Draga Vaki, da probat cu izdrzat jos tri dana... ufff to vrijeme sporo ide!

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala ti ljube! Budemo vidili sto ce bit ovaj put! Pratim da si aktivna na onom drugom forumu Odbrojavanju!


Jesam jesam...i cini se da cu do penziji biti

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Ljube dok god imamo barem malo volje nema odustajanja!

----------


## Antigravity

> Bok bok! Evo ja sam danas 8 dnt 8 stanicnog embrija i sve se mislim da bi mogla pisnuti test jer sam sve nervoznija! Od simptoma jedino su mi grudi malo povecane i bradavice minimalno osjetljive standard kao svaki put! Citam svako malo i pratim sto se na forumu događa! Malo je zatihnulo ovdje! Ima li jos netko da je nakon transfera?


Sretnoooo, javi što kaže testić!  :fige:

----------


## Hay123

Tnx, budem sutra! Tad ce bi bit 11 dnt 8 stanicnog. Nema nikoga izgleda osim mene da aktivno prati forum a da je bio na transferu?

----------


## Vaki

Izgleda da nema, ali ima nas koje aktivno pratimo da nam ne promakne tvoj plusić.

----------


## Hay123

> Izgleda da nema, ali ima nas koje aktivno pratimo da nam ne promakne tvoj plusić.


Hvala ti Vaki! Ja se psihicki pripremam za sutra jos jedan neuspjeh! Uglavnom samo osluskujem simptome, znam da je to sve relativno i da ne mora bit niti jedan jedini simptom ali ja sve nekako ocekujem neke promjene. Prsa me sve manje bole tako da mi se to nikako ne svidja!

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure, nema nikoga da je u postupku?
> Trudnice naše, kako ste nam vi? Ja još uvijek čekam da procurim pa konačno po svoje eskime!


Draga Vaki, evo da se malo javim s trudničkim novostima.  :Smile: 

Bila sam na utz-u, bebica maše rukicama i nogicama.  :Zaljubljen: 
U 12. tjednu sam i beba je ok veličine, to štima i jako sam sretna zbog toga.

Međutim, imam i par problemčića - dakle ona infekcija koju sam spominjala (za 2 tjedna krećem s antibioticima napokon).
Onda imam miom za kojeg znam od prije, povećao se otkako sam trudna što je očekivano zbog hormona i sad posteljica prelazi preko njega u jednom dijelu.
I potpuna novost - polip na vratu maternice dosta velik, doktorica u čudu kako ga nitko nije skužio (pa ni ona). A pregledavali me u spekulima masu puta ove godine različiti ginekolozi. Ona misli da je nastao prije trudnoće zbog veličine. Uglavnom, ni ona ni ja nismo oduševljene sa svime nabrojanim. Opet je bila pomalo brutalna na riječima, ali ovaj put se nisam rasplakala nakon pregleda.  :Grin: 

Trebam to prihvatit i idem rješavat što se može i nadat se da neće ugroziti trudnoću. Mislit pozitivno!  :Smile: 

I ja jedva čekam da ideš po svoje eskime!  :Klap:

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala ti Vaki! Ja se psihicki pripremam za sutra jos jedan neuspjeh! Uglavnom samo osluskujem simptome, znam da je to sve relativno i da ne mora bit niti jedan jedini simptom ali ja sve nekako ocekujem neke promjene. Prsa me sve manje bole tako da mi se to nikako ne svidja!


Pusti simptome ako ikako možeš (mene je to dovelo do ludila)... bila sam skoro pa sigurna da ništa od toga (radila testove da otpišem postupak), pa eto prvo sjena na testu, a onda i plus na digitalnom  :Smile: 

Sretno i javi nam!

----------


## Hay123

Upravo sam napravila test i negativan je, 11 dnt 8 stanicnog! Nisam ocekivala ali sam opet bas tuzna! Nadam se da cu skupit snage za ic u sljedeci postupak, cekaju me jos zaledjenih jajnih stanica. Sad nemam pojma kad ce mi M krenut i dal ima smisla stavljat Crinone gel....

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - prekrasno za bebicu. Žao mi je da te baš to sve zadesilo, infekcija i polip. Antibiotici ne bi trebali štetiti, znam da ih je kolegica pila zbog ureaplazme i s bebom je sve o.k. Ne znam što namjerava s polipom!? To sad ne smije dirati...
Hay - ja sam ih uvijek koristila do bete, nešto mi je doktorica govorila da ih trebam koristiti do određenog dana neovisno o rezultatu. Ne znam više zašto... Ne trebam ti uopće govoriti koliko mi je žao jer znam kako se sad loše osjećaš.

----------


## Hay123

Hvala ti Vaki na podrsci! Uvijek ti šokovi od neuspjeha me uzdrmaju ali valjda me gore netko cuje pa ce nas pljunut neka sreca jednoga dana! Napravit cu ujutro jos jedan test s jutarnjim urinom pa cemo zatvorit tu priču! Idemo dalje... nastavit cu s Crinone pa ce valjda doc ili dan za betu ili M

----------


## Hay123

Test je opet negativan, druge crte nema niti blizu. Do vađenja bete je jako daleko jos tjedan dana, nisam pametna sto sad najrađe bi prestala s progesteronom da mi stvari krenu i da sto prije krenem u novi ciklus dalje. Ako odem sutra izvadit, graknut ce na mene sto sam isla prije datuma kad mi je napisano u nalazu ako beta bude mala pa cu vjerujem morat ic jos jednom! Cure, sto bi vi napravile na mom mjestu?

----------


## ljube555

> Test je opet negativan, druge crte nema niti blizu. Do vađenja bete je jako daleko jos tjedan dana, nisam pametna sto sad najrađe bi prestala s progesteronom da mi stvari krenu i da sto prije krenem u novi ciklus dalje. Ako odem sutra izvadit, graknut ce na mene sto sam isla prije datuma kad mi je napisano u nalazu ako beta bude mala pa cu vjerujem morat ic jos jednom! Cure, sto bi vi napravile na mom mjestu?


Izvadila betu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Hjoj, baš mi je žao. Ja bih isto izvadila betu i nazvala da pitam za dalje, naravno kad stignu nalazi.

----------


## vendella

> Test je opet negativan, druge crte nema niti blizu. Do vađenja bete je jako daleko jos tjedan dana, nisam pametna sto sad najrađe bi prestala s progesteronom da mi stvari krenu i da sto prije krenem u novi ciklus dalje. Ako odem sutra izvadit, graknut ce na mene sto sam isla prije datuma kad mi je napisano u nalazu ako beta bude mala pa cu vjerujem morat ic jos jednom! Cure, sto bi vi napravile na mom mjestu?


Ja sam tako prošli mjesec se mučila. Izvadila sam na kraju betu na svoju ruku. Po papirima betu sam trebala vadit tek 20 dana nakon transfera, ali nisam mogla čekat. Na kraju sam na 14dnt išla vadit da mirne duše prestanem stavljat crinone. I taman taj dan prokrvarila. 

Ovaj mjesec nemam transfer. Trebala bit punkcija neki dan, ali je folikul puknuo prije punkcije. Napravili su inseminaciju od koje ne očekujem ništa posebno jer nismo baš idealni kandidati za to, ali kad već nismo niš drugo uspjeli uhvatit ovaj mjesec probali bar ovo.

----------


## Hay123

Da, ja se mucim i dalje sto napravit! Cini mi se kao da mi stvari nece uopce doc! Probat cu jos sacekat do ponedjeljka jer mi je danas 13dnt tada ce vec bit 16dnt pa bi se vec do tad trebala pokrenut stvar!
Vendella da, nazalost cesto puta pukne folikul prije vađenja. Makar ste ipak barem nesto iskoristili ovaj ciklus, nikad se ne zna, male su sanse s tim ali opet postoje!

----------


## Hay123

Vadila betu i zaista je negativna! Nisam ocekivala drugo! Provjerila i progesteron koji mi je unatoc stavljanju Crinone gela 21, a referentne vrijednosti su od 5-85. Zar nije to premalo za ovu fazu, pogotovo sad dok si stavljam jedanput dnevno Crinone gel, znaci progesteron? Cure, ima li netko iskustva s pracenjem tog progesterona?

----------


## Vaki

Hm? I ja mislim da bi trebao biti viši.

----------


## Hay123

> Hm? I ja mislim da bi trebao biti viši.


Da, ali svejedno pretpostavljam da progesteron treba past da bi mi krenula M! Nema je za sad niti na vidiku! To me bas brine! Smrc smrc

----------


## Ladida

Hay123, pozdrav! 
I meni je kasnila m uz crinone, a sljedeći ciklus bez crinona još više je kasnila, vadila sam tad i 22. Dan progesteron i bio je oko 45.6 i 32. dan dobila m. 
Vidjet ću što sad slijedi s ovim 3. Ciklusom, kad i krećemo na prvu stimulaciju...
Antigravity meni je samo u glavi ostalo da tvoja bebica maše  :Smile:  ovo nevaljalo će sve odmahati...

----------


## Hay123

> Hay123, pozdrav! 
> I meni je kasnila m uz crinone, a sljedeći ciklus bez crinona još više je kasnila, vadila sam tad i 22. Dan progesteron i bio je oko 45.6 i 32. dan dobila m. 
> Vidjet ću što sad slijedi s ovim 3. Ciklusom, kad i krećemo na prvu stimulaciju...
> Antigravity meni je samo u glavi ostalo da tvoja bebica maše  ovo nevaljalo će sve odmahati...


Da, rekla bi da ti je u tom ciklusu progesteon bio dosta dobar. Meni se cini da se nedovoljno obraca paznja na taj progesteron, kao stavlja se vaginalno ali pitanje je da li to ima nekog efekta...
Sretno sa stimulacijom! Ti si u kbc Ri?

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - prekrasno za bebicu. Žao mi je da te baš to sve zadesilo, infekcija i polip. Antibiotici ne bi trebali štetiti, znam da ih je kolegica pila zbog ureaplazme i s bebom je sve o.k. Ne znam što namjerava s polipom!? To sad ne smije dirati...


Samo da sve bude ok na kraju, za 11 dana tek krecem s antibiotikom po njenom naputku. 
Sad sam 13+0.
Nista mi nije rekla da ce poduzeti s polipom, vjerojatno samo praćenje... rekla mi je da je moguće krvarenje zbog njega i da se javim ako nešto bude. 

Radila sam test nakon pregleda - kombinirani probir - čini mi se da su rezultati u redu.. stigli su mi na mail u roku od 24h.
Tumačenje nalaza i razgovor o tome na idućoj kontroli.

Skidamo se pomalo sa Crinone gela, stavljam svaki 2. dan, a uskoro svaki 3. dan do konačnog prestanka.

To je to zasad kod nas.  :Smile: 


Cure, sretno u novim postupcima, pratim vas i jedva čekam vijest o friškoj trudnici!

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - odlično! Bitno da su ti ovi nalazi dobri... Još kad ukinete Crinone, preporodit ćeš se.

----------


## Kengurica

Antigravity odlično za bebu! Za antibiotik ti mogu reci da ne brines. Puno sam i citala o tome i bas mi je prijateljica u trudnoci pila zbog bakterije. Žao mi zbog polipa. Ti i ja se bas pratimo. Ja sam 13+3. Kako kod tebe racunaju trajanje trudnoce? Kod mene je dan punkcije 2 tt. I nisu mi termin odredili, a tebi?

----------


## Ladida

> Da, rekla bi da ti je u tom ciklusu progesteon bio dosta dobar. Meni se cini da se nedovoljno obraca paznja na taj progesteron, kao stavlja se vaginalno ali pitanje je da li to ima nekog efekta...
> Sretno sa stimulacijom! Ti si u kbc Ri?


Slažem se, zato sam i privatno vadila, ali i time se uvjerila da donekle imaju pravo što su rekli da mi je progesteron uredan prateći ultrazvučno i da nije potreban test. E sad, da sam vadila i kad sam koristila crinone, dalo bi se usporedit... Ovako niš'. Možda sad ovaj ciklus provjerim ako sve prođe po planu. 
Jesi li dobila m u međuvremenu? Hoće se to tako poremetit; bojim se pomislit što će bit od još više hormona tj. stimulacije
U Ri sam, da!

----------


## Sarah777

Hello cure! 
nasa draga Antigravity me podsijetila da bih mogla se tu pridruziti posto je transfer obavljen pa evo me ovdje k vama. 
Procitati cu malo sad koja je u kakvim stanjima od vas a u medjuvremenu vam svima zelim da vam vrijeme do ogromnog debelog + prodje sto prije.

Ja sam jucer imala transfer na 3.dan, 1 odlican i 1 vrlodobar embrij, na oba je napravljen assisted hatching i embrioglue. Nadamo se predivnim vijestima uskoro  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ljube555

> Hello cure! 
> nasa draga Antigravity me podsijetila da bih mogla se tu pridruziti posto je transfer obavljen pa evo me ovdje k vama. 
> Procitati cu malo sad koja je u kakvim stanjima od vas a u medjuvremenu vam svima zelim da vam vrijeme do ogromnog debelog + prodje sto prije.
> 
> Ja sam jucer imala transfer na 3.dan, 1 odlican i 1 vrlodobar embrij, na oba je napravljen assisted hatching i embrioglue. Nadamo se predivnim vijestima uskoro


Sretnooooo!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

Daaa, dosta mi je više tih aplikatora i gela

----------


## Antigravity

> Daaa, dosta mi je više tih aplikatora i gela


@Vaki
Nestalo mi pol' posta nakon ove rečenice... pisala sam o alergiji na crinone ali nema veze...  :Grin: 


@Sarah777
Sve zvuči super i vjerujem da će biti plus kod tebe!  :Love: 


@Kengurica
Bitno da je sve u redu s bebom. Možda da pitaš na idućem pregledu ako se može odrediti termin.  :Smile: 

Meni je po zadnjoj M izračunat termin 2.12., ali rekla je doktorica da je realno termin tjedan dana ranije po razvoju/veličini bebe, zato što je napravljen transfer već 13. dan ciklusa (zadnja 2 ciklusa su mi bila skraćena).  :Smile:

----------


## Kengurica

Meni je po mengi 25.11., a po transferu (nasla sam na americkim stranicama) 22.11. Po uktrazvuku je beba 3 dana naprednija. Vidis svatko ima svoju politiku racunanja. Ja sam po tvojima onda vec u 15.tt.

----------


## Kengurica

Ne znam jel smijem ovo lijepiti, ako ne neka admin obrise i ispricavam se.
http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-c...te-calculator/

----------


## Ladida

Curke, pomagajte ako znate! 
Jutros sam primjetila par kapljica krvi kod mokrenja, i sad malo prije opet kod mokrenja. Uložak je malo smećkast. I ja sad više ne znam da li da računam to pod 1.dan m. A drugi dan m trebala bih krenut s početkom stimulacije. Šta sad da radim? Dali da odem sutra u Ri. Nemam koga više pitat, dr. Je radio jutarnju

----------


## Vaki

U principu to još nije prava mjesečnica. Trebaš baš procuriti. Tako nama na VV tumače.

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - sretno!
Ladida - možda procuriš još večeras pa onda sutra kreni...

----------


## Ladida

> Sarah - sretno!
> Ladida - možda procuriš još večeras pa onda sutra kreni...


Znači bez obzira i ako procurim krajem dana, sutra će se računat kao 2. I trebala bih u Ri?

----------


## Vaki

Svaka klinika računa drugačije. Na VV se računa kao 1.dc do 22h. Mislim da bi bilo dobro da odeš sutra ako danas prokrvariš da se ne bi kasnije lupala po glavi ako zakasniš. Mi se recimo pikamo do 10h ujutro, a neki tek popodne. Ne kužim zašto postoje tolike razlike...

----------


## Antigravity

> Meni je po mengi 25.11., a po transferu (nasla sam na americkim stranicama) 22.11. Po uktrazvuku je beba 3 dana naprednija. Vidis svatko ima svoju politiku racunanja. Ja sam po tvojima onda vec u 15.tt.


Ovdje mi izbaci 2.12. po zadnjoj mengi, isto kao njima u kbc-u...to je onda neka općenita formula.  :Grin: 
http://www.roditelji.hr/izracunavanje-termina-poroda/

Meni će po razvoju bebe računati tjedne (po tome su tjedni bili navedeni i za kombinirani probir). Ovo što njima program izbaci u mom slučaju nije točno jer mi je bio skraćen ciklus tj. nekoliko dana ranije su izvedeni punkcija/transfer. Ja sam već 21. dana ciklusa imala svijetlu drugu crticu na testu, a 22. dc + na digitalnom. Tako da kod mene ti je sve nešto skraćeno i ubrzano.  :Trči:  :Smile: 

Ma najbitnije je da se bebice razvijaju kako treba i da ginići to svaki put potvrde.  :Yes:

----------


## Antigravity

> Znači bez obzira i ako procurim krajem dana, sutra će se računat kao 2. I trebala bih u Ri?


Izgleda da se svugdje drugačije računa, to baš nije zgodno.  :Sad: 

Meni je med. sestra prošle godine rekla kad sam trebala u stimulirani (otkazan) da se prvi dan računa ako se dobije M prije 16h i to baš treba procuriti... Ako se pojavi nakon toga, onda idući dan se računa kao prvi dan.

----------


## Vaki

Pošto nismo ziher kako se računa u Rijeci, idi ti sutra pa se lako pikneš u četvrtak jer će ti dati za doma ako drugačije računaju.

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - čekaj, ti si isto u Rijeci? Onda neka tebe posluša, ipak ste u istoj klinici.

----------


## Ladida

> Izgleda da se svugdje drugačije računa, to baš nije zgodno. 
> 
> Meni je med. sestra prošle godine rekla kad sam trebala u stimulirani (otkazan) da se prvi dan računa ako se dobije M prije 16h i to baš treba procuriti... Ako se pojavi nakon toga, onda idući dan se računa kao prvi dan.


Pa onda ću po tome, pošto danas nisam nikako procurila kako treba. Hvala!

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity - čekaj, ti si isto u Rijeci? Onda neka tebe posluša, ipak ste u istoj klinici.


Yep, ali tvoj savjet je također dobar ukoliko joj stigne pošteno curenje prije spavanja.  :Smile: 
Ladida, sretno!

----------


## Ladida

Hvala cure, valjda će dobro ispasti. Mislim, ja ću se svakako bockati kući, jel tako? Ili prvi dan one mene bocnu?

----------


## Sarah777

Ladida, i ja aam bila na humanoj u Ri cijele prosle godine, politika je da ako dobijes M do 16h onda se to racuna kao 1.dan, a ako samo malo smedjaris moras pricekati bas da krene prava M i prema tome se ravnati. Tako su meni bili objasnili...
Sta imas za bockanje, imas to kod sebe? Sama ces, da.. nije to tako strasno  :Wink:

----------


## Ladida

> Ladida, i ja aam bila na humanoj u Ri cijele prosle godine, politika je da ako dobijes M do 16h onda se to racuna kao 1.dan, a ako samo malo smedjaris moras pricekati bas da krene prava M i prema tome se ravnati. Tako su meni bili objasnili...
> Sta imas za bockanje, imas to kod sebe? Sama ces, da.. nije to tako strasno


Hvala, draga! Sad mi je lakše ali opet važem i mislim si možda bolje otić sutra pa makar nek me vrate za idući dan! 
Nemam ništa kod sebe. Piše ovako: antagonistički protokol stimulacije G3/C; AFC 2. Dan ciklusa.... Ništa ja to ne kužim, a niti sam se dala u istraživanje

----------


## Hay123

Pozdrav drage trudnice i trudilice,
evo meni danas napokon krenula M! Nista, odtugovala ja svoje i idemo dalje! Svaki put nakon transfera mi bude drugacija ali ovaj put makar nema nikakvih bolova! 
Sarah htjela sam te pitati kako to da si se odlucila otic u Cito? Ja sam za sad jos u Rijeci i mislim se sto i kamo dalje

----------


## Ladida

Ipak sam išla u Rijeku i uzela me dr na pregled, iako je sestra rekla da im je draže kad m nastupi do 13, 14h
Obavili smo AFC i ustanovljeno da imam već ogroman folikul  :Sad:  i ništa od ovog ciklusa. Nakon m. Ce napravit folikulometriju i vjerovatno dati neki lijek da u sljedećem ciklusu folikul ne raste toliko... A mislila sam, ima kraja...

----------


## Sarah777

> Ipak sam išla u Rijeku i uzela me dr na pregled, iako je sestra rekla da im je draže kad m nastupi do 13, 14h
> Obavili smo AFC i ustanovljeno da imam već ogroman folikul  i ništa od ovog ciklusa. Nakon m. Ce napravit folikulometriju i vjerovatno dati neki lijek da u sljedećem ciklusu folikul ne raste toliko... A mislila sam, ima kraja...


Znas stq sam ja naucila (i ko fol se drzim toga)... da se ne treba zivcirat i treba sto manje mislit na M i kad ce doc i zasto je jos nema i sl... jer sa tim kao da onda namjerno ne dodje/kasni.. takav filing imam hahahaha

Ajde onda strpi se jos malo pa ces krenuti u postupak kako spada. I ne nerviraj se  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Pozdrav drage trudnice i trudilice,
> evo meni danas napokon krenula M! Nista, odtugovala ja svoje i idemo dalje! Svaki put nakon transfera mi bude drugacija ali ovaj put makar nema nikakvih bolova! 
> Sarah htjela sam te pitati kako to da si se odlucila otic u Cito? Ja sam za sad jos u Rijeci i mislim se sto i kamo dalje


Hay, zao mi je...  :Sad:  
Koji ti je ovo transfer po redu?
Koja kvaliteta prenesenih embrija je bila? 

Kako i zasto Cito?
Pa evo nakon 2 neuspjela transfera u kbc ri sa tako losim rezultatima koje smo imali na dan transfera oba puta.. iskreno, pocela sam sumnjat u njih. Mozda ni krive ni duzne ali eto jesam.. 
Bilo mi je cudno da nakon 2.neuspjelog ET nam spominju veliki fragmentaciju i ako ne uspije ovaj put xa cemo morat na dodatne testove da vidimo di je problem. Jako me naljutilo to sta su dozvolili da idemo uopce u taj 2.postupak bez da smo odmah nakon 1.postupka isli u daljnje pretrage. A sa druge strane ja se trujem sa tim hormonima, nabijam kilazu a za sta...?
Naravno, presudni faktor je taj sta si mozemo priustiti otic privatno na potpomognutu. Da ne mozemo, ostala bih sigurno jos u kbc da ispucamo sve pokusaje preko hzzo. 
Dakle, uhvatili smo se istrazivanja i dosli na neki zakljucak da mislimo da je Cito na samom vrhu ljestvice po kvaliteti pa je pala odluka da idemo kod njih.  :Smile: 
A sad kada smo prosli postupak u privatnoj poliklinici, mogu ti usporedit i rec kakvo mesarenje se zapravo desava u kbc ri:
Prva stvar koju me dr u cito pitao je nalaz AMH. Ja pojma nisam imala sta je to a dr me sa zbunjenom facom pitao pa jeste bili vi u stimuliranom vec, reko jesam 2 puta, pa sta niste vadili AMH, reko ne niti znam sta je to. A njegovo pitanje na to je bilo, pa na temelju cega su vam onda postavljali dozu za terapiju hormonima. Eto...sta rec.
Onda cu ti usporedit opcu anesteziju:
U kbc ri legnes, stave ti ono na prst i zapice inekciju i laku noc; probudis se i pustaju te doma za sat i pol dva. 
A u privatnoj je bilo ovako: dan prije anestezije sam isla vadit kompletnu krvnu sliku, dok smo dosli od laboratorija doma (cca 10min voznje do tog smjestaja di smo bili), na mail mi je dosao nalaz.
Na dan punkcije, napravili su mi ekg, dali inekciju protiv zgrusavanja krvi, dali cetvrtinu neke tabletice za opustanje misica (jer zivci u tijelu rade i kad si pod anestezijom pa da se ne trznes dok je punkcija), onda spavas upravo onoliko koliko treba i onda lezis kod njih jos u sobi (2 kreveta, tv, kupaonica sa tus kabinom i wc) do cca 13h (punkcija bila u 8 i pol) i u to vrijeme daju ti vode, caj, dvopeke, da tebi bude lakse i da se oni uvjere da si ok da te otpuste. 
Evo ti opisa transfera: dolazi ti embriolog kod tebe u sobu i objasnjava sta se sve desavalo od punkcije do danas sa malenima, odvedu te u salu, naprave ET i ostave te da lezis tako tamo na stolici ginekoloskoj (koja ostaje podignuta!) cca 10ak minuta i to sa prekrizenim nogama. Onda dolaze po tebe i hodas do svoje sobe i legnes na trbuh sljedecih pola sata.  Dobivas u debelo meso booster da se bolje primi...
Terapija, utrici 3x dnevno po 2....utrici su od 100mg, znaci dnevno ih unesem u tijelo 600mg. Znas koliko progesterona ima Crinone? 90mg. A to je terapija koju dobijes u kbc ri. Ja te pitam, kako to moze biti dovoljno onda ako je razlika u terapiji u 510mg progesterona? Ili je to individualno? Ne znam ali nije mi to normalno.
A andol 100? Zasto ne kazu u kbc ri nek to koristimo? Evo, pijem ga svaki dan jer poboljsava cirkulaciji a to je nama sad jako bitno da nam maternica bude dobro prokrvljena u ovom osjetljivom periodu kada se treba uhvatiti.

Eto...sta da ti vise pricam..

----------


## Sarah777

Sori na poduzem postu  :Smile: 
Svjesni smo mi da se moze desit opet da ne bude nista od ovog pokusaja, ali...baram smo sigurni da se napravilo sve sto se moglo napraviti i sa nase i sa njihove strane isto. 
E da, 1 booster sam dobila i za doma isto, ic cu sutra kod moje dr da mi zapici inekciju u guzu  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Nema sumnje da Cito ima bolju uspješnost od KBC Ri (i od općenito bilo koje državne bolnice, kao i uostalom gotovo svi privatnici), ali na osnovu ovog što si navela, nazvati postupke u Ri "mesarenjem" je pretjerano, a pomalo i smiješno, s obzirom na to da je:

a) pretraga AMH poželjna, ali ne i nužna jer se stanje jajnih rezerva može utvrditi i drugim metodama (FSH, LH, estradiol, testosteron...) i UZV pregledom početkom ciklusa, gdje se prebroji broj antralnih folikula. I to čak nije nužno radi uštede jer Lučinger, koji je redovito u vrhu uspješnosti ima politiku da njemu hormoni ne trebaju jer on sve na UZV-u vidi;
b) razlika između Crinonea i Utrogestana je u apsorpciji, dakle nominalna doza nije bitna, a Crinone je duplo skuplji od Utrića u najmanju ruku zato jer je manja mogućnost infekcije ako si nešto guraš aplikatorom u rodnicu jednom dnevno, nego 3x dnevno prstima. Inače, studije glede učinkovitosti su ili na strani Crinonea ili su rezultati izjednačeni;
c) andol za prokrvljenost, ako se inače nema dijagnosticiranih problema s cirkulacijom, je kategorija "ajd, neće odmoć", kao i boosteri;
d) Cito svakako mora biti pažljiviji s davanjem anestezije jer oni ipak nisu bolnica ako dođe do komplikacija, ali i razlika je koju vrstu opće anestezije dobiješ;
e) naravno da će u privatnoj klinici gdje iskeširaš 2-3 k/€ dijeliti čaj i dvopek i puštati te da se naspavaš, još najbolje da te omamljenu sa zelenom krpom među nogama spraše van. Što se, nažalost, u nekim našim državnim klinikama (ne i u Ri) i dešava s obzirom na to da naprosto nema mjesta za odležati.

Znam da je ovo sad ispalo kao peračina, oprosti Sarah777, ali morala sam ovo napisati jer je ovo ipak forum prvenstveno edukativne prirode. Tebi želim uspješan postupak, i da ti smrzlići ostanu za još jednog bebača  :Wink: 
Jesu li te u Citu poslali na te dodatne pretrage i koje su to, kariogram...?

----------


## Sarah777

Argente, ja sam napisala svoje iskustvo i moje misljenje na temelju toga sta sam ja prosla. Ako si ti imala pozitivna iskustva u kbc ri, drago mi je zbog tebe. 
A) zato je i trazio da izvadim amh jer mu u usporedbi sa onim sta je vidio na ultrazvuku izmedjuostalog nije bilo jasno zasto sam u kbc ri kretala sa dozom gonala 225. Covjek je bio u pravu..nije bilo potrebe za tolikom dozom ni bespotrebnim riskiranjem hiperstimulacije. 
Ove druge metode koje si navela, nemam pojma sta je to niti su mi to radili u kbc.
B) ne znam sta bi ti rekla na to jer kad sam rekla da imam crinone kod sebe (ostalo mi ih od zadnji put), komentar je u smislu da necemo to koristit jer je to preslabo.
C) ako nece odmoc a moze i malo pomoc, onda bi to trebalo prakticirat pa da se poveca sansa taman za 0.01% za ostvarivanje trudnoce.
D) pa nije mi anesteziju davala medicinska sestra nego anesteziolog. A ako ces pricat o opreznosti, ja vise cijenim opreznost da me pregledaju i iztestiraju cijelu nego da mi kao u kbc ri prije inekcije daju papir na potpis za slucaj da se probudim vise... 
(Moj izraz "mesarenje" ti se nije svidio, je tako... a kako bis ovo nazvala onda?)
E) ne i u ri? Ne nasmijavaj me, samo iz mog iskustva cu ti rec da to sta pises da si u zabludi. Ne za zelenu krpu medju nogama, nego za pustanje u omamljenom stanju. 

Ovo je forum edukativne prirode? 
Pa imas edukativnih tema koje se temelje na edukativnim materijalima i tekstovima. Ova tema konkretno nije edukativna tema vec vise rekla bih informativna na bazi osobnih iskustava a to ne moze bit edukativno jer za to imamo doktore a ne necije postove na forumu. - moje misljenje.

A vezano za tvoje pitanje za dodatne pretrage, ne znam tocno na sta mislis...? Dodatne pretrage za sta?

----------


## Hay123

Draga Sarah, hvala ti puno na postu, pronasla sam se u svemu sto si napisala! I vjerujem da je ta cijena koju se placa privatno pridonijela tom boljem osjecaju da nisi samo broj, nego da se ipak netko vise oko tebe brine!
Ja sam do sada bila na 4 transfera, i jednoj stimulaciji. Nisam zadovoljna koliko se paznje posveti pacijentu. E sad kakva je kvaliteta embrija nisam previse informacija dobivala, kao svaki put je embrij bio dobar. Na jesen cu pocet razmisljat kamo dalje...

Zelim ti da ti ovi dani cekanja do bete prodju cim ljepse,  da se popravi vrijeme da mozes malo prosetat pogotovo i da se opustis cim vise mozes, pogotovo ako si na bolovanju

----------


## Hay123

Sto se tice Crinone gela, na svoju ruku sam progesteron isla vadit nakon 13 dnt i primjene gela i bio je samo 21?! To mi se cini nekako prenisko, mozda sam u zabludi, pa bi to znacilo da Sarah ima pravo za to da je slab Crinone gel. Ne znam dal ga se daje samo u kbc Ri? Sto se andola tice, obje ste u pravu, ne moze stetit, ali i u kbc Ri ga se dobije kao terapija nakon transfera! Uglavnom, kad se izvade svi hormoni 3dan ciklusa tu na popisu bude i amh, fsh i lh ....
Sarah, javi kad bude kakvih promjena, novosti...

----------


## Argente

Je, Sarah777, to si u pravu da je ova tema više chat prirode nego ostale. Mislila sam "edukativna" u smislu da te moram ispraviti što se tiče npr. da je Crinone preslab - vidim da me nisi skužila ali ne znam kako drugačije to da objasnim - 90 mg u Crinone gelu je ekvivalentno 6x100mg u Utrogestanu. Morala bih sada guglati u čemu se razlikuje njihova apsorpcija, ali ne bacaj ga, on nije lošija varijanta. Čak ga možeš i kombinirati s Utrićima (npr. ako se nađeš na pustom otoku s kutijom Crinonea, a bez Utrogestana).

Hoćeš reći da su te stimulirali naslijepo, jesu li ti vadili hormone i/ili radili pregled prije početka stimulacije? Bez hormonske slike se već godinama ne ide u postupak, a u posljednje vrijeme je i u Ri AMH na spisku hormona (u moje se doba nije radilo, ali evo Hay kaže da je ona vadila, a vadilo je i više mojih frendica).

Za anesteziju - meni su nekad radili krvnu sliku, nekad ne, nisam te struke pa ti ne znam točno reći zašto, ali postoji razlika u "dubini" opće anestezije - imaš kratkotrajnu intravenoznu ili inhalacijsku do 30 min, pa opću do 1h itd., pa svakih x dodatnih minuta - neće te jednako drogirati za carski rez ili kiretažu, histeroskopiju ili punkciju, mislim oni su se ipak godinama školovali za davanje anestezije.

A ovo što se tiče šutnut te van omamljenu - pa u Rijeci se prije par godina moglo odležati i ležalo se nakon punkcije u općoj anesteziji; ako se to promijenilo, povlačim tvrdnju - referirala sam se prvenstveno na činjenicu da na Vuku Vrhovcu nema uopće mjesta da bi se ležalo duže od 10 min, nadajmo se da ovo preuređivanje kod njih gore sada ide u tom smjeru da se to pacijenticama omogući. A nešto se preuređivalo i kod nas - ako je to otišlo u tom smjeru da se više nema kamo ležati, onda stvarno respect za napredak  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dodatne pretrage, rekla si da su ti u Ri rekli da će te poslati na dodatne pretrage nakon 2 neuspjela postupka? Kojim dodatnim pretragama mogu vidjeti zašto dolazi do fragmentacije embrija, u tu se materiju ne kužim, jesu li to vaši kariogrami? I jesu li ti to u Citu preporučili?

Shvaćam tvoju ljutnju što te odmah nakon prvog neuspjelog postupka nisu poslali na dodatne pretrage (koje god to bile), ali vrlo je moguće da te ne bi ni neki privatnik, prvi postupak često služi za kalibriranje, za masu stvari ne mogu biti spremni dok situacija nije tu.
I još bitnije: znaj da HZZO bolnicama plaća postupke puno niže nego oni zaista koštaju.
Plastično, bolnica odradi postupak uz trošak od onoliko koliko otprilike dođe privatno, a HZZO im to plati cca 10000 kn. Na taj način (i) postupci konstantno guraju bolnice u sve dublje gubitke i tjeraju liječnike da štede na pacijentima (Roda se BTW već godinama bori da se postupci od HZZO-a refundiraju po višoj tarifi). Ni bilo kakve dodatne pretrage ne ulaze u to. Tako da, u našoj državi gdje je 1,2 zaposlenih na 1 penzionera (plus djeca)...jednostavno nema love za bolje javno zdravstvo.

----------


## Argente

Sad sam tek skužila da je tebi dr rekao da je Crinone tj. ta doza koju si ti imala preslaba u odnosu na 3x2 utrića. Ne znam što da ti kažem, nama je više doktora iz više klinika potvrdilo da je to isto (ako te zanima, baci oko na temu “Crinone gel”, puno nas je to istraživalo). Onda on ima neka druga saznanja.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ja sam čula da je Utrogestan sintetski pripravak progesterona, pa zato ide viša doza (600 mg nakon transfera) koja se slabije apsorbira u odnosu na Crinone koji je prirodni progesteron i sadrži 90 mg progesterona čija iskoristivost je visoka... No, ja i dalje koristim Utriće kad sam u postupcima, nisam prešla na Crinone  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah. Naravno da je vristala  :Smile: ! Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
> Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah. Naravno da je vristala ! Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
> Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Mozda bila kasnije O i implantacija... Ima cura i sa niskom betom sa poz.ishodom... bitno da ona bude duplala se...

Sretnoooooo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Mozda bila kasnije O i implantacija... Ima cura i sa niskom betom sa poz.ishodom... bitno da ona bude duplala se...
> 
> Sretnoooooo[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nadam seee! Thxs draga  :Wink:  javim.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Unadva

Ja sam nakon anestezije u kbc Ri odležala skoro tri sata. Mogla sam i više ali htjela sam ići doma. Malo sam i ja bila zatečena što ne treba neki pregled prije, ali su mi rekli da je to kratkotrajna i da ne treba. Amh sam vadila privatno nije me nitko tražio.

----------


## Sarah777

> Sad sam tek skužila da je tebi dr rekao da je Crinone tj. ta doza koju si ti imala preslaba u odnosu na 3x2 utrića. Ne znam što da ti kažem, nama je više doktora iz više klinika potvrdilo da je to isto (ako te zanima, baci oko na temu “Crinone gel”, puno nas je to istraživalo). Onda on ima neka druga saznanja.


Ma kako god... necu istrazivat jer sam shvatila da mi to samo nervozu radi. Oni su doktori pa ajmo vjerovat da znaju sta nam rade

----------


## Sarah777

> Je, Sarah777, to si u pravu da je ova tema više chat prirode nego ostale. Mislila sam "edukativna" u smislu da te moram ispraviti što se tiče npr. da je Crinone preslab - vidim da me nisi skužila ali ne znam kako drugačije to da objasnim - 90 mg u Crinone gelu je ekvivalentno 6x100mg u Utrogestanu. Morala bih sada guglati u čemu se razlikuje njihova apsorpcija, ali ne bacaj ga, on nije lošija varijanta. Čak ga možeš i kombinirati s Utrićima (npr. ako se nađeš na pustom otoku s kutijom Crinonea, a bez Utrogestana).
> 
> Hoćeš reći da su te stimulirali naslijepo, jesu li ti vadili hormone i/ili radili pregled prije početka stimulacije? Bez hormonske slike se već godinama ne ide u postupak, a u posljednje vrijeme je i u Ri AMH na spisku hormona (u moje se doba nije radilo, ali evo Hay kaže da je ona vadila, a vadilo je i više mojih frendica).
> 
> Za anesteziju - meni su nekad radili krvnu sliku, nekad ne, nisam te struke pa ti ne znam točno reći zašto, ali postoji razlika u "dubini" opće anestezije - imaš kratkotrajnu intravenoznu ili inhalacijsku do 30 min, pa opću do 1h itd., pa svakih x dodatnih minuta - neće te jednako drogirati za carski rez ili kiretažu, histeroskopiju ili punkciju, mislim oni su se ipak godinama školovali za davanje anestezije.
> 
> A ovo što se tiče šutnut te van omamljenu - pa u Rijeci se prije par godina moglo odležati i ležalo se nakon punkcije u općoj anesteziji; ako se to promijenilo, povlačim tvrdnju - referirala sam se prvenstveno na činjenicu da na Vuku Vrhovcu nema uopće mjesta da bi se ležalo duže od 10 min, nadajmo se da ovo preuređivanje kod njih gore sada ide u tom smjeru da se to pacijenticama omogući. A nešto se preuređivalo i kod nas - ako je to otišlo u tom smjeru da se više nema kamo ležati, onda stvarno respect za napredak 
> 
> Dodatne pretrage, rekla si da su ti u Ri rekli da će te poslati na dodatne pretrage nakon 2 neuspjela postupka? Kojim dodatnim pretragama mogu vidjeti zašto dolazi do fragmentacije embrija, u tu se materiju ne kužim, jesu li to vaši kariogrami? I jesu li ti to u Citu preporučili?
> ...


Ma necu bacit Crinone dok god je dobar rok trajanja. Nek stoji, nikad ne znas (kako bi ti rekla, kad cu zavrsit na pustom otoku)

Pregled prije stimulacije nije se nikad desio, uvijek bi dosla samo preuzet ljekove kad se vec dogovorimo i to je to. Hormone su mi vadili jednom, to je bilo bas 1.put kad je bila planirala punkcija u prirodnom al evo folikul puknuo pa nis nije bilo od toga. A ne mozes mi rec da hormoni ostaju nuzno nepromijenjivi do sljedeceg postupka a da ne kazem do postupka koji je bio nakon 5mj cca.

Za anesteziju, jasno je meni da ih ima puno vrsta, ali poanta je da ti se cacka dole sa iglom, ne daj boze da sta krivo krene i eto problema sa krvarenjem, a sta ce oni onda kad nemaju tvoju krvnu sliku? ...samo problemi. Naravno da bi oni rijesili to na neki svoj nacin ali nadajmo se da bi taj nacin bio dobar i za tvoje tijelo. Sad si me podsjetila, imala sam onu plahtu medju nogama u Ri i bila je uvijek krvava, a bome lagano je bilo krvavo i jos sljedeci dan nakon punkcije. A ovdje u St nakon postupka imala sam medju nogama onaj ogroman ulozak ali nije bilo ni kapi. Ni tad ni kasnije. Ja te pitam, kako to da sam u Ri krvarila nakon obje punkcije i bila u bolovima taj i jos 2 dana nakon toga? A u St, do navecer sam bila kao nova. E da, nisam spomenula, nakon punkcije bila sam spojena na fiziolosku otopinu to mi je iskapala cijela ona mala vrecica i dali su mi isto i neku tekucinu protiv bolova. Divota.

Dodatne pretrage, ne znam koje bi to bile dodatne pretrage u Ri jer nakon neuspijelog transfera nismo isli na daljnje dogovore nego samo po dokumentaciju nasu. Istrazivala sam bila po netu malo sta se radi u slucajevima velike fragmentacije pa sam vidjela da se radi taj test fragmentacije i dna test (oboje na uzorku sjemena). Kada su bile konzultacije nase u St, nazalost nije se moglo to napraviti jer kolicina spermica u ejakulatu nije bila dovoljna za taj test (to smo si sami krivi jer je apstinencija bila premala), medjutim rekao nam dr da se ne sekiramo zbog toga jer uz tehnologiju koju imaju da ce nac savrsene spermice. I tako smo krenuli u postupak bez da smo napravili taj test a rezultat koji imamo je najbolji ikad, nikad nismo imali 4 savrsena embrija a nikad nismo imali niti zaledjenih.

Ma sve je meni jasno kako funkcionira nase zdravstvo, imamo sigirno i odlicne doktore koji uz takve uvjete ne mogu ni ostvariti svoje potencijale. Zao mi je jako zbog toga i zao mi je da upravo zbog tih neadekvatnosti propadaju nase sanse za potpomognutu oplodnju. Iskreno, ja sam mislila da odem jos ispucati te postupke koje imam preko hzzo pa onda privatno ic ako ne uspije drugacije, ali posto imamo mogucnosti i smatramo da mozemo prije uspjeti u nekoj pvt klinici zbog nase situacije sa fragmentiranjem, onda smo tako odlucili napraviti. A ne znam kako na vas djeluju ti hormoni ali ja sam se jako udebljala i samo zelim ostat trudna cim prije da ne moram vise filat se sa gonalom.

----------


## Sarah777

> Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
> Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah. Naravno da je vristala ! Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
> Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Wooow! Dezim fige da beta bude jos veca sada, javi nam!!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Jutro cure. Nisam neko vrijeme bila tu…mi smo u odmoru do 9 mj kada idemo ponovno na stimulirani…
> Noooo, jucer mi je bio 13 ili 14 dpo, skocila mi bazalna, i odem ja popiskit test, kad ono slaba crtica i plus. Mozete misliti moje iznenadjenje, s nasom dijagnozom ravno cudu da je prirodno uspijelo lol. I odem ja odmah betu radit i beta je 25,55. Zvala sam dr odmah. Naravno da je vristala ! Ali beta je realno manja, i u sub moram ju ponavljati. Bed je kaj sam ovu radila jucer predvecer, a u sub mi lab radi taj do 12. Tak da ce to zapravo proci dan i pola. 
> Ima tko kakva iskustva s nizom betom na taj dan? Jel se mogu icemu nadati?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Svakakvih beta u pravilu ima pa nekako to nije nikakva garancija. 
Netko ima super ogromnu betu pa na zalost padne a netko ima nisku i sve super bude.
Procesljaj malo tamo temu di si pisala za statistiku bete pa ces vidjeti.

Jesi ponavljala test danas, jel tamnija crtica?

----------


## Hay123

Izgleda da kad Nemasekirancije da to sve prirodno ide unatoc problemima i dijagnozama! Heheheheh Suuuuper, javi kako se stvari odvijaju!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Svakakvih beta u pravilu ima pa nekako to nije nikakva garancija. 
> Netko ima super ogromnu betu pa na zalost padne a netko ima nisku i sve super bude.
> Procesljaj malo tamo temu di si pisala za statistiku bete pa ces vidjeti.
> 
> Jesi ponavljala test danas, jel tamnija crtica?


A nemam isti test. Jesam ovaj drugi,kao s istom osjetljivosti. Al sve je to nekak bljedunjavo. Neznam [emoji52]. Sutra cemo valjda biti pametniji.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Osvrnula bih se na razgovor Sarah i Argente. Mislim da je Sarah svjesna zasto su u bolnici uvjeti takvi kakvi jesu, al to ne znaci da zato treba reci, a ok dobri su. Nisu dobri s razlogom. Nema se para. Znaci nije stvar imamo li razumijevanja ili ne vec da li je to sto nude optimalno ili ne. @Sarah Crinone nije slabiji, ja sam primala oboje. Kad sam ostala trudna sam utrice dobila jer ta moja privatna klinika ima vise iskustva s krvarenjem od Crinonea (bezazlenim, ali stvara stres zeni). 
Za AMH mislim da ga mozda Rijeka ne vadi jer dr Smiljan koja je stara iskusnjara zna da nije on bas mjerodavan uvijek. Ja imam visok, a uvjerili smo se da moj odaziv stimulacijima uopce ne korelira mom AMH. Kao da je mrtvo slovo na papiru. Da se raditi i bez toga, al opet ja isto vise vjerujem da svaki detalj pripazimo. Ovaj cijeli postupak je tezak za zenu tako i muskarca i da svi imaju novaca za privatno ja bih im preporucila privatno. Prvo jer nema izmjenjivanja doktora i specijalizanata na vama (hebiga znam da se nekako moraju nauciti, al kad imam ogranicen broj postupaka te idem u terapiju koja ostavlja na meni trag ne zelim nikakva ucenja), drugo jer su humaniji uvjeti i doktori posveceniji. Laboratoriji cesto napredniji. Najbolji biolozi su kod privatnika presli. Itd

----------


## Sarah777

> Draga Sarah, hvala ti puno na postu, pronasla sam se u svemu sto si napisala! I vjerujem da je ta cijena koju se placa privatno pridonijela tom boljem osjecaju da nisi samo broj, nego da se ipak netko vise oko tebe brine!
> Ja sam do sada bila na 4 transfera, i jednoj stimulaciji. Nisam zadovoljna koliko se paznje posveti pacijentu. E sad kakva je kvaliteta embrija nisam previse informacija dobivala, kao svaki put je embrij bio dobar. Na jesen cu pocet razmisljat kamo dalje...
> 
> Zelim ti da ti ovi dani cekanja do bete prodju cim ljepse,  da se popravi vrijeme da mozes malo prosetat pogotovo i da se opustis cim vise mozes, pogotovo ako si na bolovanju


Hay, promaknuo mi je ovaj tvoj post kompletno.

Da, divan je osjecaj kad osjetis kako nisi "samo broj".
Ako se odlucite krenuti privatno, preporucam Cito. 

Vidis pojma nemas kakvi su bili ti koje su ti vratili na ET, to je jos jedna stvar koju me bio pitao dr, nalaze od ET, i ja mu pokazem ono sta sam bila dobila u kbc ri nakon transfera, kaze dr da nije to to... reko ja drugo nemam!? Pa da sta mi nisu dali nalaz za statistikom koje kvalitete su bili prebaceni embriji, koliko je bilo oocita, koliko oplodjenih, zaledjenih...bla bla... reko ne... Nije covjek k sebi mogao doc.

Hvala ti na lijepim zeljama  :Smile: 
Da, da, na bolovanju sam dok betu ne izvadim pa ako bude potvrdjena trudnoca odma krecem sa bolovanjem/porodiljnim jer posao koji radim je stresan da bi i kravu ubio 1.dan.
A moram priznat da sam ovoga puta iznenadjujuce opustena tokom cijelog postupka. I bas sam happy zbog toga.

----------


## Inesz

Jesu li postupci MPO-a uspješniji u privatnim klinikama nego u javnim zdravstvenim ustanovama? Na temelju kojih podataka se može utvrditi uspješnost liječenja postupcima MPO-a? 

Koliko je započeto postupaka u kojoj klinici, a koliko se djece rodilo iz tih postupaka u Hrvatskoj se ne zna.

Nema odgovora na ova pitanja jer se zakonom propisan Državni registar o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji nije se uspio oformiti već više od 6 godina.

Jedno je očito - privatne klinike rade sjajne samoreklame. Bolnice ne daju nikakve podatke. Web stranice mnogih privatnih klinika vrište od "uspješnosti" MPO postupaka od 50% do 60% za stimulirane postupke za žene svih dobi. 

Jasno da se, uz bolje materijalne uvjete koji uistinu postoje u privatnim klinikama, stvara dojam da su privatne klinike višestruko uspješnije od bolnica. Je li to baš tako? 

U Hrvatskoj je, jednako kao i npr. na Cipru ili Ukrajini posve normalno da privatna klinika oglasi uspješnost stimuliranih IVF-a u postupcima s vlastitim stanicama za žene starije od 40 godina od ravno 53% ili za žene od 35 do 40 godina "uspješnost" od 58%!

Na žalost, nema neovisnog stučnog tijela koja bi sankcioniralo ovakav oblik obmanjivanja pacijentica i pacijenata.

----------


## Sarah777

> Osvrnula bih se na razgovor Sarah i Argente. Mislim da je Sarah svjesna zasto su u bolnici uvjeti takvi kakvi jesu, al to ne znaci da zato treba reci, a ok dobri su. Nisu dobri s razlogom. Nema se para. Znaci nije stvar imamo li razumijevanja ili ne vec da li je to sto nude optimalno ili ne. @Sarah Crinone nije slabiji, ja sam primala oboje. Kad sam ostala trudna sam utrice dobila jer ta moja privatna klinika ima vise iskustva s krvarenjem od Crinonea (bezazlenim, ali stvara stres zeni). 
> Za AMH mislim da ga mozda Rijeka ne vadi jer dr Smiljan koja je stara iskusnjara zna da nije on bas mjerodavan uvijek. Ja imam visok, a uvjerili smo se da moj odaziv stimulacijima uopce ne korelira mom AMH. Kao da je mrtvo slovo na papiru. Da se raditi i bez toga, al opet ja isto vise vjerujem da svaki detalj pripazimo. Ovaj cijeli postupak je tezak za zenu tako i muskarca i da svi imaju novaca za privatno ja bih im preporucila privatno. Prvo jer nema izmjenjivanja doktora i specijalizanata na vama (hebiga znam da se nekako moraju nauciti, al kad imam ogranicen broj postupaka te idem u terapiju koja ostavlja na meni trag ne zelim nikakva ucenja), drugo jer su humaniji uvjeti i doktori posveceniji. Laboratoriji cesto napredniji. Najbolji biolozi su kod privatnika presli. Itd


Vidim da je puno vas reklo da ta moja tvrdnja za crinone nije tocna pa ok, vjerujem vam onda  :Smile: 
Kazem vam da nisam ja to istrazivala nista (to mi samo stres radi) ali kad sam procitala na kutijicama i usporedila to dvoje, stvarno mi nije bilo jasno kako je to moguce. Bas cu pitat i svoju gin.sad u ponedjeljak sta ona misli o tome... cisto iz znatizelje.

Ovo drugo sta si napisala, slazem se s tobom..

----------


## Inesz

Uspješnost IVF-a od 60%,70% pa čak i 90%!?

Mnoge privatne klinike, kako u Hrvatskoj tako i u Europi, nastojeći privući što veći broj neplodnih parova, prikazuju uspješnost IVF-a višestruko većom nego što u stvarnosti jest. 

Ovo namjerno zavaravanje pacijenata protivno je etičnom postupanju u medicini i osobito okrutno prema ranjivoj skupini ljudi koji trebaju IVF. 
Članak o raširenoj praksi prodaje "lažnih nada" neplodnim parovima klinika u Španjolskoj, Češkoj, Cipru i Grčkoj. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/h...d1G0tuCtmpF-XI

RODA - Roditelji u akciji je više puta ukazivala na problematiku neetičnog oglašavanja uspješnosti liječenja MPO postupcima na web stranicama privatnih klinika.

----------


## Sarah777

Cure, imate kakve simptome?
Mene cice ubijaju, bradavice osjetljive fuuul.
I spava mi se non stop, kako se dignem, pojedem npr dorucak, vuce me da idem lec na kauc i ubit oko kao da nisam cijelu noc spavala... 
A jucer sam se rasplakala nekoliko puta u toku dana, samo suze krenule ko lude, mm me gleda i ne vjeruje da placem a za 10sec se smijem..
Je li moguce da svi ti utrici i boosteri imaju utjecaja tolikog na moje hormone i da mi je sve to od toga?
Ili se mogu potajno veselit da su to super znakovi?
Kako je vama?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure beta je 83,4! Prije 40h je bila 25,5  :Smile: ! Kaze doktorica...odmaraj i vidimo se na uzv!

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> Cure beta je 83,4! Prije 40h je bila 25,5 ! Kaze doktorica...odmaraj i vidimo se na uzv!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Bravo, pa to su super vijesti!!!
Čestitam i nek bude sve skolski do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - sve je to individualno, ali kad sam ja ostala trudna bradavice su mi bile osjetljive od 4.dt pa se nadam da je to i kod tebe slučaj.
Nemasekirancije - već sam dosadna sa čestitarenjem, ali ne mogu si pomoći. Presretna sam što si ostala prirodno trudna nakon onoliko tuge i neuspjelog postupka.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Hvala ti Vaki draga! Sad cekam tebe [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] hvala svim curama. Lakse se sad dise..sad dan po dan, ostalo je u necijim drugim rukama  :Smile: !

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sarah777

> Cure beta je 83,4! Prije 40h je bila 25,5 ! Kaze doktorica...odmaraj i vidimo se na uzv!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## Hay123

> Cure beta je 83,4! Prije 40h je bila 25,5 ! Kaze doktorica...odmaraj i vidimo se na uzv!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Super!!! Di ces bolje!!! Pomalo sada dalje!

----------


## Antigravity

Nemasekirancije, prvo da ti čestitam, neka sve bude super i dalje, divna vijest!!!


Onda vidim da se spominjao AMH... Moje iskustvo u KBC Ri: mene je dr. M 2 puta slao vadit AMH (+ ostali hormoni) i ispostavilo se da je ispod granice i pao je još malo 2. put nakon nekoliko mjeseci. Zato je za mene IVF u prirodnom bio najbolja opcija i da dobijemo kvalitetnu j. st. Stimulacija bi dala max 3 jajne st. (njegove riječi).


Inače, drage moje, u međuvremenu sam proživjela dramu od srijede kasno navečer. 

Prvo sam lagano prokrvarila svjezu krv nakon tusiranja koja se pojačala dok sam se brisala ručnikom. Jako smo se zabrinuli i dragi me odveo u bolnicu. Tamo se krvarenje smirilo i odmah su me pregledali u spekulima i utz, bebici srce kuca, ja zatvorena. Doktor kaže da je najvjerojatniji uzrok polip, ali da može biti početak spontanog što se nadamo da nije. Miom je odmah ispod posteljice i kaže da je to nezgodno. Dobar znak je što me ne boli. Napisali su nalaz i pustili me doma.

Sat vremena kasnije idem leći sretna što je bebica ok kad ono osjetim curenje...dižem se iz kreveta, krv šiklja po podu, šprica po zidovima, dragi se zaledio od šoka, grabim prvi ručnik pri ruci i stavljam između nogu...i to onaj veliki kao hotelski, cijelog sam iskrvarila, dragi mi donosi drugi isto tako velik... ja mu kažem zovi hitnu, ovo je gotovo, krenulo je ono... i na kraju izbacila nešto veličine pola šake, slabo nam došlo automatski. Svaka nada je umrla u nama... ležala sam na podu kupaonice i dalje curim malo manje nego prije par minuta prije. Hitna je brzo stigla (a živim na 5. katu bez lifta)...Doktorica je rekla da je to veliki ugrušak što je ispalo, ali svejedno crne misli su prevladale...nekako su me na stolici spustili iz stana i uveli u kola. Bolnica je srećom relativno blizu.

Došla u bolnicu, opet kod iste ekipe, pitaju dal boli, kažem da ne...samo neugoda..odmah na utz...spremna na najgore...kad ono bebici srce kuca! Odlučuju me zadržati. Krvarenje se smirilo i to je svakako bio dobar znak. Cijelu noć nisam oka sklopila od šoka i stresa.

Ujutro su me obradili (krv, mokraća, tlak, temp), te su mi rekli da prije vizite vijećaju što će sa mnom. Odlučili su zadržati me i dalje, pojačan nazor nad trudnoćom... Najvažnije im je bilo da se krvarenje ne ponavlja i da nema boli... išlo je malo samo kod mokrenja, ali rekli su da nakon onakvog izljeva je to normalno.

Sutradan ujutro stiže vizita, odlučuju uzet uzorak s polipa za papa test i tretirati njegovu površinu da više ne raste i ne izaziva krvarenja. 7 dana vaginalnog antibiotika...Rekli mi da će napisati otpusno pismo u roku od par sati i da je preporuka mirovanje, kontrola za 7 dana u dnevnoj bolnici.

Eto, to su novosti kod mene, danas sam došla k sebi od svega. 
Nadam se da će nekoga utješiti da izljevi svježe krvi ne moraju značiti da je sve gotovo, pogotovo ako nije prisutna bol ili trudovi...koliko god izgledalo kao u horor filmu.

I jedna zanimljivost...jučer je taj isti dr. rekao da odmah ukinem Crinone, da polipi rastu u trudnoći zbog djelovanja hormona i da je tu Crinone utjecao..
Baš me zanima kako će profesorica komentirati kad budem išla kod nje na kontrolu jer ona to nije spominjala, a još sam je bila pitala dal je moguće da je u trudnoći to naraslo...ona je uvjereno rekla da je morao biti prije...a bila sam masu puta na pregledima i nevjerojatno da ga nitko nije uočio jer se sad "vidi iz aviona".
To mi je prvi (uočen) polip u životu.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure beta je 83,4! Prije 40h je bila 25,5 ! Kaze doktorica...odmaraj i vidimo se na uzv!
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Bravoooooo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kengurica

Ajme Antigravity, ajme. Sva sam se stresla. Neopisivo mi je žao da si taj stres prošla i nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Ne mogu sad to ni zamisliti. Neka si u bolnici, sigurnije je puno. Nevjerojatno mi i da uopce iz rodnice moze toliko krvi izaci. Hvala Bogu na snaznoj bebici.

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - jao, draga! Sva sam se naježila. Srećom pa ti je beba pravi borac. Baš ste se napatili... Za Crinone gel sam čula da zna izazivati bezopasna krvarenja u ranoj trudnoći, ali da je nešto bolji od utrogestana pa ga zato preporučaju. Misliš da ti od utrogestana ne bi narastao?

----------


## Antigravity

@Kengurica
Hvala ti. Da, zaista je nevjerojatno. Takve količine krvi nikad u životu nisam vidjela. Zaista je dobro sve ispalo obzirom kako je izgledalo i zahvalna sam svemiru što mi je beba živa.

@Vaki
Ne znam više što da mislim draga, možda sama vaginalna primjena progesterona (bez obzira koji je) žešće djeluje na polip od oralne primjene. U svakom slučaju on  je zabranio Crinone zbog polipa da ne potiče daljnji rast. Mislim da polip nije postojao prije trudnoće (štogod profa rekla) ili je bio toliko minijaturan prije divljanja trudničkih hormona da ga nitko nije uočio. 
Joooj samo da se ne ponovi više i da beba lijepo napreduje i dalje.. 
Imam još uvijek stare krvi i sukrvice, ali rekli su na zadnjem pregledu da je to očekivano i da ne brinem.


@Sarah777
Tvoji simptomi zvuče obećavajuće.  :Smile:  Kada planiraš radit testić?

----------


## Argente

Antigravity kakav horror
Koji si ti sad tt? Ako sam dobro izračunala po potpisu, tebi bi ionako sad svaki čas ukinuli progesteron pa nema veze, ali da se to desilo tipa prije 12tt, ja ne bih ukidala bez konzultacije s reproduktivcem. Gdje ti je taj polip, jesi imala i koji hematom usput?

----------


## Kengurica

@Vaki mislim da misli doktor opcenito progesteron jer kad je meni jedan sarlatan rekao da imam polip koji btw nemam mi je rekao da oni u trudnoci rastu jer se opcenito hrane hormonima. Po tome pretpostavljam da vaginalna primjena progesterona samo jos pojacava sve. Ja sam se vec u 12.tt pocela skidati s utrica i do kraja 12tt bila bez njih, ali nastavila duphastone piti koji sam u 14. Tt maknula u dogovoru s dr zbog glavobolja, ali njega bi mi inace duze ostavio. U ovoj fazi posteljica vec proizvodi dosta progesterona tako da mislim da ne trebas brinuti sto su ti ukinuli. Osim toga pod nadzorom si.

----------


## Sarah777

Antigravity, citam i ne vjerujem da se to uopce moze desiti, kao neke scene iz horora... 
Nije ugodno biti u bolnici ali mozes se vise opustiti nego da si pustena kuci. Bit ce to sve super, sigurna sam, tvoja bebica se cvrsto uhvatila i ne pusta  :Smile: 
Imas li jos kakvih novosti od dr.?

Bome, i meni sve ovo kod mene zvuci obecavajuce ali kao skulirana sam skroz.. 
Testic bi mogla u cetvrtak, sta kazete? Tad ce mi biti 10dnt. A ic cu i betu izvadit i nisam pametna kad da to napravim.

----------


## Kengurica

@Sarah betu ti je vec 14 dana nakon punkcije ok vaditi. To je dan kad su neke stvari vec jasne. Ja sam test napravila 9dnt trodnevnog, ali to je rano. Ako ces si moci posloziti da ako je taj dan negativno da to jos nije to i ne potonuti onda ga mozes i tak rano.

----------


## Antigravity

> Antigravity kakav horror
> Koji si ti sad tt? Ako sam dobro izračunala po potpisu, tebi bi ionako sad svaki čas ukinuli progesteron pa nema veze, ali da se to desilo tipa prije 12tt, ja ne bih ukidala bez konzultacije s reproduktivcem. Gdje ti je taj polip, jesi imala i koji hematom usput?


U 12. TT prema mengi, ali beba odgovara 13. TT a to je ok zbog ranijeg transfera (potvrdila profka).

Trebala sam Crinone stavljati još do idućeg utorka i to svaki 3. dan jer sam na "skidanju", tako da zapravo jednu/dvije aplikacije neću odraditi.

Hematom nitko nije spomenuo ni prije ni kasnije. 

Specijalizantica na odjelu mi je pokušala objasniti što se dogodilo i ja sam shvatila da se oko polipa skupljala krv i da je tamo nastao taj veliki ugrušak i iskrvario van. Valjda sam dobro shvatila...

Nisam u bolnici od petka popodne, imat ću kontrolu idući petak na istom mjestu (odjel za trudnice u KBC-u, ne sjećam se stručnog naziva  :Smile:  ).


@Sarah
Možeš vidjet meni u potpisu kad sam radila testove i bete ako će ti pomoći.  :Wink:

----------


## Antigravity

@Sarah 
3. dan nakon punkcije je bio transfer čisto da moji testovi i bete budu jasniji.  :Smile: 

@Argente
Polip ima 1.5 cm. Kreće iz vrata maternice prema cerviksu. Takvi su najčešći u trudnoći ako sam sve točno popratila.

----------


## Sarah777

> @Sarah betu ti je vec 14 dana nakon punkcije ok vaditi. To je dan kad su neke stvari vec jasne. Ja sam test napravila 9dnt trodnevnog, ali to je rano. Ako ces si moci posloziti da ako je taj dan negativno da to jos nije to i ne potonuti onda ga mozes i tak rano.


Ali vec 9.dnt si imala pozitivan test pa mislim da bi mogla u cetvrtak jer ce mi rada biti 10.dnt
I moji su bili transferirani na 3.dan isto  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

A dragi mi odlazi na platformu 3.6.pa bih voljela da imamo neki rezultat vec do tada...

----------


## Sarah777

Dobro jutro cure. 
Ja sam koma jutros. Nisam mogla spavat ovih dana nikako nego na ledjima koliko su me cice bolile...ma ni taknut se. 
Nocas idem ja u wc u 4 ujutro, i nesto mi cudno... popipam si ja cicke... bol minimalna... skoro nista.. 
I sad mi se samo vrti po glavi zasto je to tako, znaci li to da mi je tijelo odbilo embrijice i da se vise ne razvijaju unutra ili... ne znam sta da mislim ali sam malo prestravljena i pocinjem mislit na najgore

----------


## Hay123

Sarah, cini mi se da je nedavno netko pisao kako mu se sve ispuhalo isto tako kao tebi i bila je trudna. Isto tako normalno ti je da jedan dan osjetis cice, drugi dan ne i tako sve u krug. Hormoni divljaju! A razumijem te da non stop osluskujes simptome

----------


## Sarah777

Znaci najbolje da prestanem i cekam vadjenje bete...
Ma tijesim se i ja tako stalno, pogotovo jer zbog utrica ne znam da li su simptomi od njih ili od moguce trudnoce.. 
A pritisak oko jajnika je i dalje prisutan...
Okej, prestajem se proucavat, bit ce to sve super, samo opusteno...

----------


## Antigravity

> Znaci najbolje da prestanem i cekam vadjenje bete...
> Ma tijesim se i ja tako stalno, pogotovo jer zbog utrica ne znam da li su simptomi od njih ili od moguce trudnoce.. 
> A pritisak oko jajnika je i dalje prisutan...
> Okej, prestajem se proucavat, bit ce to sve super, samo opusteno...


Ako ne možeš izdržati, napravi test s digitalnim clear blue 9. dnt.

Što se tiče simptoma, usporedba moja 2 postupka (kopirala svoj post s druge teme):

"Simptomi oba puta - "menstrualni" grčevi, stalno osjećaj da ću dobit M, temperatura.

1. pokušaj završio padom temperature od 8. dnt, znojenjem po noći, negativnim testovima, spottingom i nastupom prave menge 11. dnt. 

2. pokušaj - dodatni simptomi: ostaci Crinone gela većinom crvenkaste boje, bolne cicke sa strane samo na dodir, temperatura i danas (9.
dnt) iznad 37 i + na digitalnom testu."

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - ako možeš izdržati do bete, skidam kapu! Ja bih već sad piškila po testovima, ali tek mi je 3.dt pa do implantacije još nije ni moglo doći.

----------


## 1latica

Sarah, pratim splitsku temu, pa znam da si u Citu. Pretpostavljam da si dobila booster par dana nakon ETa, pa pazi s testom. Ja sam nesretnica kojoj je 6. dan nakon boostera test bio lazno pozitivan. Sretno svima

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, pratim splitsku temu, pa znam da si u Citu. Pretpostavljam da si dobila booster par dana nakon ETa, pa pazi s testom. Ja sam nesretnica kojoj je 6. dan nakon boostera test bio lazno pozitivan. Sretno svima


Da... booster sam dobila na dan transfera i 1 za doma dobila -bila sam u petak kod svoje dr da mi to zapici. Sta mislis koliko dana nakon boostera jos moze test bit lazno pozitivan?

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah - ako možeš izdržati do bete, skidam kapu! Ja bih već sad piškila po testovima, ali tek mi je 3.dt pa do implantacije još nije ni moglo doći.


Hahahahah
A trudim se... nisam jos ni testove kupila
Koliko ih ti vec imas u pripemi?
Hahahhaha

A ne znam kad da ga piskim jer sam na tom boosteru pa me strah lazno pozitivnog.
Sljedeci tjedan u pon idem vadit betu, to je sigurno. 
A do tad cu popiskit koji test, mozda u cetvrtak... :p

----------


## Sarah777

> Ako ne možeš izdržati, napravi test s digitalnim clear blue 9. dnt.
> 
> Što se tiče simptoma, usporedba moja 2 postupka (kopirala svoj post s druge teme):
> 
> "Simptomi oba puta - "menstrualni" grčevi, stalno osjećaj da ću dobit M, temperatura.
> 
> 1. pokušaj završio padom temperature od 8. dnt, znojenjem po noći, negativnim testovima, spottingom i nastupom prave menge 11. dnt. 
> 
> 2. pokušaj - dodatni simptomi: ostaci Crinone gela većinom crvenkaste boje, bolne cicke sa strane samo na dodir, temperatura i danas (9.
> dnt) iznad 37 i + na digitalnom testu."


Hm... meni je dole oko jajnika pritisak, ne bih cak rekla da mi je kao pred menstruaciju, vise mi je....kako da to objasnim...kao da mi neko dole vakum drzi 
Hahahhahaha jel dobro objasnjenje

----------


## sara79

> Da... booster sam dobila na dan transfera i 1 za doma dobila -bila sam u petak kod svoje dr da mi to zapici. Sta mislis koliko dana nakon boostera jos moze test bit lazno pozitivan?


Ovisi od koliko i.j. si dobila booster!?
Od 1500 i.j. jako brzo izadje iz tijela. 5-ti dan slobodno od boostera ako je od 1500 mozes raditi test.
Najpouzdaniji su Gravignost ultra ili Geratherm.

P.S. od boostera kad ostanu ostaci to su na testu ipak bljedunjave i vrlo cudne crtice. Znaju biti i isprekidane.
Sve sam probala i testirala.

Sretno cure svima  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Mene su isto cice bolile a bradavice uzas. Nisam se mogla taknuti. Grudnjak nisam nosila. Isto su ptestale biti osjetljive negdje oko 8 dana od transfera trodnevnih embrija. Nocu sam se uzasno znojila.
Tako da za simptome nema pravila al eto uvijek sam ih osluskivala kao i svaka od vas i nadala se najboljem i za svaki postupak sam govorila " ovaj ce uspjeti, ovaj ce biti dobitni...mora"  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ladida

Danas sam bila na uzv pregledu nakon što je dr Susanj ustanovila da sam 2.dan ciklusa imala poveći fulikul na lijevom j.
 I puknuo je. A danas ih je vidljivo nekoliko na desnom i jedan od 13mm
Nije mi jasno ako mi je prošli ciklus ovulacija bila na lijevom, pa sam prije nekoliko dana za vrijeme m imala folikul na lijevom (dakle novi ciklus) , a sad su na desnom. Dr Manestar nije ništa komentirao, vježbenica je rekla da nije pravilo da uvijek bude ov lijevo pa desno i to je to. U petak opet uzv. Ali sad mi više ništa nije jasno.
Da li je moguće da mi od prošlog ciklusa nije poknuo folikul i sad u ovom je (jer mjereći bazalnu nisam ni vidjela pad kad sam dobila m, a inače bude pad) i da ipak ovulira desni j. Za ovaj ciklus. Da li je tko imao ovakvih iskustava?

@antigravity, citala sam sto si sve prosla neki dan  :Sad:  Drago mi je da ste dobro i nadam se da ćeš čim prije počet uživat u trudnoći

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - da nije puknuo folikul, pretvorio bi se u cistu. Meni je najčešće ovulacija na lijevom jajniku, ali baš u ovom postupku je desni preuzeo većinu posla. Nikad se ne zna koji će ovulirati.

----------


## MalaZlatokosa

Pridruzujem  se ovoj temi i sve Vas pozdravljam

----------


## 1latica

Cure su tu po forumu pisale da se 5 dana nakon boostera moze raditi test, ja sam ga radila 6. dan (CB digital) i bio je pozitivan. Sutradan negativan. Vjerojatno sam ja jedna od rijetkih, al eto samo da znas da se i to zna dogoditi. Sretno ti

----------


## Hay123

> Danas sam bila na uzv pregledu nakon što je dr Susanj ustanovila da sam 2.dan ciklusa imala poveći fulikul na lijevom j.
>  I puknuo je. A danas ih je vidljivo nekoliko na desnom i jedan od 13mm
> Nije mi jasno ako mi je prošli ciklus ovulacija bila na lijevom, pa sam prije nekoliko dana za vrijeme m imala folikul na lijevom (dakle novi ciklus) , a sad su na desnom. Dr Manestar nije ništa komentirao, vježbenica je rekla da nije pravilo da uvijek bude ov lijevo pa desno i to je to. U petak opet uzv. Ali sad mi više ništa nije jasno.
> Da li je moguće da mi od prošlog ciklusa nije poknuo folikul i sad u ovom je (jer mjereći bazalnu nisam ni vidjela pad kad sam dobila m, a inače bude pad) i da ipak ovulira desni j. Za ovaj ciklus. Da li je tko imao ovakvih iskustava?
> 
> @antigravity, citala sam sto si sve prosla neki dan  Drago mi je da ste dobro i nadam se da ćeš čim prije počet uživat u trudnoći


Evo da ti se javim malo! Kod mene je uglavnom desni jajnik aktivan jos do sada nisam cula (u zadnje dvije godine barem) da mi je prirodno folikul bio na lijevom jajniku! Hehejehehe
I ja sam jutros bila dole na Kbc Ri kod dr M, mozda smo se srele, cak nije bilo neke guzve danas i u petak sam narucena opet!

----------


## Ladida

@vaki, meni je inače praćenjem uvijek do sad bilo jednom desni pa lijevi... Ali mi nije jasno ako je bila rana ovulacija i sad je folikul puknuo, kako sad desni ima folikule; šta ću onda imati dvije ovulacije ovaj mjesec? Čini mi se da se to sve zbrčkalo otkako smo počeli sa štopericama, crinoneom i dr.
Btw drago mi je da si napokon imala transfer i želim veliku betu! 

@hay123 pa sigurno smo se vidjele, moramo se onda i upoznat! I ja sam se iznenadila s današnjom manjom gužvom i činjenicom da sam stigla na posao  :Smile:  ja sam ti ona visoka curka, sjedila na klupici pod prozorom  :Wink: 
U petak i meni uzv

----------


## Antigravity

> Danas sam bila na uzv pregledu nakon što je dr Susanj ustanovila da sam 2.dan ciklusa imala poveći fulikul na lijevom j.
>  I puknuo je. A danas ih je vidljivo nekoliko na desnom i jedan od 13mm
> Nije mi jasno ako mi je prošli ciklus ovulacija bila na lijevom, pa sam prije nekoliko dana za vrijeme m imala folikul na lijevom (dakle novi ciklus) , a sad su na desnom. Dr Manestar nije ništa komentirao, vježbenica je rekla da nije pravilo da uvijek bude ov lijevo pa desno i to je to. U petak opet uzv. Ali sad mi više ništa nije jasno.
> Da li je moguće da mi od prošlog ciklusa nije poknuo folikul i sad u ovom je (jer mjereći bazalnu nisam ni vidjela pad kad sam dobila m, a inače bude pad) i da ipak ovulira desni j. Za ovaj ciklus. Da li je tko imao ovakvih iskustava?
> 
> @antigravity, citala sam sto si sve prosla neki dan  Drago mi je da ste dobro i nadam se da ćeš čim prije počet uživat u trudnoći


Hvala ti, za mene samo mirovanje i nada da će bit ok. 3 puta dnevno me ulove suze, vjerojatno hormoni me peru u kombinaciji sa strahom.
I dalje imam sukrvicu, al tješim se što je doktor rekao da će tako biti, samo da nije obilno...

Svaki dan je pobjeda za mene, za nas. Jedva čekam petak da idem na kontrolu na 4. kat, a ako budem ok, spustim se do humane da predam kopiju nalaza od tog događaja jer nisam ništa javila. A i moram se naručit na redoviti pregled kod profke. Ona je tjedan dana prije na pregledu otkrila polip i predvidjela da će biti neke krvi u trudnoći zbog njega i sad ću joj to moći potvrditi, nažalost.

Sretno u novom postupku, voljela bih da ti se napokon posreći!  :Love: 
Znači dr. M opet uskače? Ne može se riješit KBC-a hehe, neka, bolje da ima više liječnika dolje... i to je premalo.


@Vaki
Za tebe i mrvicu  :fige:  :Klap:

----------


## Hay123

> @vaki, meni je inače praćenjem uvijek do sad bilo jednom desni pa lijevi... Ali mi nije jasno ako je bila rana ovulacija i sad je folikul puknuo, kako sad desni ima folikule; šta ću onda imati dvije ovulacije ovaj mjesec? Čini mi se da se to sve zbrčkalo otkako smo počeli sa štopericama, crinoneom i dr.
> Btw drago mi je da si napokon imala transfer i želim veliku betu! 
> 
> @hay123 pa sigurno smo se vidjele, moramo se onda i upoznat! I ja sam se iznenadila s današnjom manjom gužvom i činjenicom da sam stigla na posao  ja sam ti ona visoka curka, sjedila na klupici pod prozorom 
> U petak i meni uzv


Rekla bi da su za sada Vaki i Sarah jedine nakon transfera i cekaju betu? Jesam li u pravu?

Draga Ladida, nisam popratila tko gdje sjedi, skoro svaki put budu neki novi ljudi, ja obicno na prolazu budem tamo kod vrata! Heheheheh to mi je po navici vec!

----------


## Sarah777

Da, da... cekam betu..
Mada sam danas ujutro napravila kucni test i pozitivan je ali ne zelim se jako jos veselit...

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - rijetkost je, ali su moguće 2 ovulacije. Tko bi ga znao, bitno da sve dobro prođe.
Antigravity - samo polako, sve će biti o.k.!
Sarah - ja bih već slavila, naravno da si porezna... No, to je već veliki plus. Čestitam

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - rijetkost je, ali su moguće 2 ovulacije. Tko bi ga znao, bitno da sve dobro prođe.
Antigravity - samo polako, sve će biti o.k.!
Sarah - ja bih već slavila, naravno da si oprezna... No, to je već veliki plus. Čestitam

----------


## Vaki

Sorry na duplom postu. Napisala sam porezna, a htjela sam reći oprezna. Na kraju sam objavila dva posta. Ah!

----------


## Sarah777

Vaki,
Skuzila sam, nisam porezna, ali oprezna jesam  :Laughing: 

Pa u 7.mj prosle god sam isto imala pozitivan test i naplakali smo se od srece i onda smo za 5 dana plakali od tuge... zato sad to uzimamo sa nekom rezervom... sretni smo jako ali, cekajmo ponedjeljak jos i vadjenje bete pa cemo bit jos sretniji. 
A tek ultrazvuk i zvuk srca...sanjam to

----------


## Vaki

Na žalost, znam kako vam je bilo. Prošla sam to u 9. mjesecu. Ja bih ju već danas vadila koliko sam nestrpljiva, da sam u tvojim cipelama. Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

Sarah, nadam se da ćete u pon slaviti!!
Korak po korak  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

*sarah* jesi ponavljala test?

*vaki* kak je kod tebe?

----------


## Sarah777

@Vaki
I mi smo nestrpljivi uuuzaaasno al tako smo odlucili i evo odbrojavamo do ponedjeljka tad ce biti 14dnt  :Smile: 

@Antigravity
Joj, drzimo fige da bude tako i da beta bude ogromna! 

@Sara
Jesam, jesam. Kupila sam test za svaki dan da imam sad do ponedjeljka hahahaha
Pozitivan je i jutros i kaze mm da je danas crta jos tamnija nego jucer.

----------


## Vaki

> *sarah* jesi ponavljala test?
> 
> *vaki* kak je kod tebe?


Joj, nervoza na stotu. Stalno pipam grudi i osluškujem tijelo. Do jučer me sve živo boljelo, a danas se smanjio intenzitet pa me hvata panika. Eto, luda glava.
Kako si nam ti?

----------


## Hay123

Sarah bas sam sretna radi tebe i tvojih pozitivnih testica! Samo veselo i opusteno dalje! Bit ce to super, mozda su se i dva uhvatila. Da te pitam sto je taj embrioglue sto si radila? I koliko mislis da to utjece na postupak?

----------


## Unadva

I mene zanima embryo glue. Bila sam na dogovoru u Beta plus i tamo to ne koriste, jer smatraju da to ne utječe. Sad neznam ja bi voljela uzeti sve. Mogu li možda to sama kupiti pa donijeti? Kako to izgleda Sarah?

----------


## Vaki

Cure, na VV to koriste stalno. U to se umoće embriji prije transfera. Meni to nije pomoglo...

----------


## Sarah777

Tnx, Hay! Ma neka su se i oba uhvatila, daj boze... 
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Taj embrio-glue... 
Bisam ni ja cula nikada prije za to. A nisam to ni vidjela tako da ne znam vam reci ni kako to izgleda. Mogu vam samo rec ono kako je nama to embriolog objasnio..  :Smile: 
Naime, to je nekakav medij (tekucina) u koji se embriji stavljaju 10ak minuta prije samog transfera i prenose se skupa sa tim onda u maternicu, teorija im je da to dodatno pomaze da embriji ostanu na mjestu i bolje se uhvate.
Eto, vise od toga bas vam ne znam reci jer nisam ni istrazivala dodatno nista.

----------


## edina

Ja sam koristila embryo glue dva puta i uspjelo je. Samo prvi put prestalo srce kucazti bebi u 7 sedmici a drugi put sve je proslo super i sad beba ima 5 mjeseci

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure, na VV to koriste stalno. U to se umoće embriji prije transfera. Meni to nije pomoglo...


@Vaki, kad planiraš testić?  :Klap: 


@Sarah777, bit će to super rezultat, još malo!

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - čestitam na dečkiću!  :Zaljubljen: 
Planiram ga raditi u ponedjeljak jer sam za vikend na službenom putu. Uh, već mi je muka od same pomisli...

----------


## Sarah777

> Ja sam koristila embryo glue dva puta i uspjelo je. Samo prvi put prestalo srce kucazti bebi u 7 sedmici a drugi put sve je proslo super i sad beba ima 5 mjeseci


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sarah777

Antigravity,
Cestitke na deckicu  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Vaki, 
Sretno u ponedjeljak, ocekujemo plusic!!  :Smile:  
Tebe je strah testa u pon a mene nalaza bete u ponedjeljak. Ne mogu stat mislit o tome od straha da ne pokaze neku malu betu..

----------


## Kengurica

Zasto ja ne vidim post od Antigravity da je decko? Jesi bila danas na pregledu i na humanoj? 
@Sarah sretno dalje i neka sve bude savrseno!

----------


## Vaki

Da, stalno smo u nekom strahu...

----------


## Vaki

Kengurice - piše u potpisu, nema posta.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Zasto ja ne vidim post od Antigravity da je decko? Jesi bila danas na pregledu i na humanoj? 
> @Sarah sretno dalje i neka sve bude savrseno!


I ja sam refreshala stranicu nekoliko puta jer mi nije bilo jasno odakle Vaki ta info a post ne vidim hahahahaha i onda sam joj vidjela u potpisu  :Smile: 

Hvala ti! Stvarno se nadam da ce uspjeti i biti super sve ovoga puta. Bila bi to prava 3.sreca  :Smile: 
Jutros test pozitivan i dalje... trta me pa piskim svaki dan hahahaha

----------


## Kengurica

@Vaki ahaaa. Plavusa. Ali to mora da je bila na pregledu. I sigurno je sve super.

----------


## sara79

> Joj, nervoza na stotu. Stalno pipam grudi i osluškujem tijelo. Do jučer me sve živo boljelo, a danas se smanjio intenzitet pa me hvata panika. Eto, luda glava.
> Kako si nam ti?


Tak sam i ja isto, razumijem te potpuno.
Inace smo dobro. Jedino imamo problem kod dnevnog spavanja jer spava samo na cici.
Nece u kolica i tako to....da se ne zalim dalje :/

----------


## sara79

> I ja sam refreshala stranicu nekoliko puta jer mi nije bilo jasno odakle Vaki ta info a post ne vidim hahahahaha i onda sam joj vidjela u potpisu 
> 
> Hvala ti! Stvarno se nadam da ce uspjeti i biti super sve ovoga puta. Bila bi to prava 3.sreca 
> Jutros test pozitivan i dalje... trta me pa piskim svaki dan hahahaha


Ma super...i ja sam piskila testove do bete svaki dan.
I bas su lijepo tamnili  :Smile:  
Ajde vise kad ce taj ponedjeljak  :Wink:

----------


## Kengurica

Drži se Vaki, vikend je pa ce ti malo brze vrijeme ici.

----------


## Hay123

Uzivajte zenske za vikend! Saljem pozitivnu vibru za ponedjeljak i veeeliku pozitivnu betu i pozitivan test!!!

----------


## Vaki

Hvala!  :grouphug:

----------


## Antigravity

Hvala vam curke!  :grouphug:  

Bila sam na kontroli u bolnici, pa zaključci su...
Mirovanje za mene cijelu trudnoću, srećom ne strogo. Sretna sam što ne moram ležat, mogu lakše poslove po kući i šetnjica...
Polip se smanjio ali moguće je da će i dalje zezat. Jos tu i tamo se pojavljuje sukrvica, ali to je sad tako.
Papa test uzet s polipa je negativan; promjene na stanicama povezane s upalom. 
Nakon vaginalnih, počela sam s oralnom antibioticima, pa se nadam uspješnom rješavanju upale da imamo jednu brigu manje.

Bijah i na humanoj, redovna kontrola mi je za 12 dana.

Sarah777 & Vaki, vjerujem da ću pročitati najbolje vijesti od vas u ponedjeljak!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Antigravity, misli na bebaca i miruj puno, nek drugi trce oko tebe  :Smile: 
I bit ce to sve super!

Vaki, kako prezivljavas vikend? Sutra piskis test!!! Uzbudjena?

Ja sam luuuuda vec..  moji testovi su svi pozitivni, jutros radila zadnji... 
Sas cekat do sutra ujutro za betu. Uuufff... nervoza mi je!

E da vas pitam, za betu vadit, moram bit 2 sata budna prije toga ili ne?
Mogu sta stavit i u usta?

----------


## Sarah777

Zanimljivo je da ovaj put, najvislja temp tokom dana do koje sam dosla je bila 37.1;
U pretodnih pokusajima dolazila sam i do temperature 37.7.

----------


## Kengurica

Sarah bit ce to jedna lijepa beta. Ne moras biti dva sata budna. To je za prolaktin.

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah bit ce to jedna lijepa beta. Ne moras biti dva sata budna. To je za prolaktin.


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - i ja sam nervozna. Mislim da ovu noć neću oka sklopiti.
Dobro ti kaže Kengurica, nećeš biti manje trudna ako nešto pojedeš. :Heart: 
Sretno sutra i javi nam čim saznaš...

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah - i ja sam nervozna. Mislim da ovu noć neću oka sklopiti.
> Dobro ti kaže Kengurica, nećeš biti manje trudna ako nešto pojedeš.
> Sretno sutra i javi nam čim saznaš...


 :Laughing: 
A znas kako to ide, pitas od nervoze i ono sta vec znas mozda...  :Smile: 

Sretno i tebi sutra ujutro i javi rezultate obavezno!

----------


## ljube555

> Sarah - i ja sam nervozna. Mislim da ovu noć neću oka sklopiti.
> Dobro ti kaže Kengurica, nećeš biti manje trudna ako nešto pojedeš.[emoji813]
> Sretno sutra i javi nam čim saznaš...


Draga, od svega srca ti zelim da sutra ugledas te dvje dragocene crtice[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav, ženske  :Smile: 
Prije svega, čestitke trudnicama, posebno tebi, 

@antigravity 

Svim čekalicama želim puno strpljenja, kao i nama koje tek krećemo s postupkom.
Evo danas sam odradila folikulometriju, samo što nije puknuo f. Pa smo radili dodatno još kod kuće, nikad se ne zna  :Wink: 
U utorak idem da ustanovimo ovulaciju, pa me ceka scratching endometrija (ima li tko iskustva od vas?) i supresija prije menstruacije, da bi onda kad počne krenuli sa stimulacijom.
Eto, dugi proces ali baš sam pozitivno uzbuđena <3

----------


## Vaki

Djevojke - kod mene kaos. Toliko su mi se tresle ruke kad sam radila test da mi je štapić upao u wc. Zadržala sam mokraću i brzo trčim po čašicu da mogu uzet drugi. I sad nemam pojma gdje sam sakrila druge testove od mužića. Dođe mi da se upucam. Sad moram kupavat drugi i sve ponovo.
Mada me jutros uhvatila neka negativa nakon euforije. Jučer kao da su nestali svi bolovi i signali…

❤️

----------


## ljube555

> Djevojke - kod mene kaos. Toliko su mi se tresle ruke kad sam radila test da mi je štapić upao u wc. Zadržala sam mokraću i brzo trčim po čašicu da mogu uzet drugi. I sad nemam pojma gdje sam sakrila druge testove od mužića. Dođe mi da se upucam. Sad moram kupavat drugi i sve ponovo.
> Mada me jutros uhvatila neka negativa nakon euforije. Jučer kao da su nestali svi bolovi i signali…
> 
> [emoji1696][emoji3590]


Kod tebi definitivno bude plusić[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

> Djevojke - kod mene kaos. Toliko su mi se tresle ruke kad sam radila test da mi je štapić upao u wc. Zadržala sam mokraću i brzo trčim po čašicu da mogu uzet drugi. I sad nemam pojma gdje sam sakrila druge testove od mužića. Dođe mi da se upucam. Sad moram kupavat drugi i sve ponovo.
> Mada me jutros uhvatila neka negativa nakon euforije. Jučer kao da su nestali svi bolovi i signali…
> 
> ������❤️


Ajme, ajme, kaosa li...  :Taps:  Čitala sam negdje da trudnicama često ispadaju stvari iz ruku... ja to mogu definitivno potvrditi, a vidim da i ti!  :Grin: 
Vakica, ma bit će super! Jaaaavi  :Smile: 



@Ladida, drago mi je pročitati da si naoružana pozitivom, korak po korak do cilja!  :utezi:   :Klap:

----------


## Sarah777

Imamo betu!!
193.9!!

Samo mi recite da je to om, molim vas...
Danas mi je znaci 14.dan nakon transfera 3 dana starih embrija.

----------


## Sarah777

Kontaktirala sam cito, zadovoljni su betom, ponovit trebam ju za 2 dana da vidimo da pravilno raste

----------


## sara79

> Imamo betu!!
> 193.9!!
> 
> Samo mi recite da je to om, molim vas...
> Danas mi je znaci 14.dan nakon transfera 3 dana starih embrija.


Čestitam!!!!
Bitno je da se beta dupla pravilno. Nema nikakvih pravila.
Ako imas volje procitaj malo temu o statistici bete i na koji dan transfera....svakakvih beta ima. Sto od dvodnevnih, trodnevnih, morula i blastica.

Cekamo i Vaki još  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala, Sara. 
Jako smo happy, jos sad treba prezivit do srijede da ponovimo betu... i trest se opet do nalaza uuuffff 
Procitala sam tu temu od pocetka do kraja nekoliko puta vec i mislim da necu vise ni citat jer mi to radi stres samo.  :Confused:  :Shock:

----------


## željkica

Sarah777 čestitam!Sretno dalje!

----------


## Hay123

Super za Sarah! Evo probaj se opustit do druge bete, napravila si sve sto mozes tako da ce bit sve kako treba! Znam da je sve to stresno, i pišanje testa i svako vadjenje krvi meni lupa srce kao da ce van iskocit

----------


## 1latica

> Imamo betu!!
> 193.9!!
> 
> Samo mi recite da je to om, molim vas...
> Danas mi je znaci 14.dan nakon transfera 3 dana starih embrija.


Čestitam, sretno do kraja
Vaki sretno s idućim testom, nek bude +

----------


## ljube555

> Djevojke - kod mene kaos. Toliko su mi se tresle ruke kad sam radila test da mi je štapić upao u wc. Zadržala sam mokraću i brzo trčim po čašicu da mogu uzet drugi. I sad nemam pojma gdje sam sakrila druge testove od mužića. Dođe mi da se upucam. Sad moram kupavat drugi i sve ponovo.
> Mada me jutros uhvatila neka negativa nakon euforije. Jučer kao da su nestali svi bolovi i signali…
> 
> [emoji1696][emoji3590]


Draga[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] dal pao jos koji testic????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Antigravity

> Imamo betu!!
> 193.9!!
> 
> Samo mi recite da je to om, molim vas...
> Danas mi je znaci 14.dan nakon transfera 3 dana starih embrija.


Čestitam, najbitnije je da se pravilno dupla! Svakakvih početnih beta ima...  :Smile: 

Vidi ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page8

----------


## Vaki

Nije ljube. Ujutro ću... Nekako sam postala pesimistična. Do jučer sam bila uvjerena da se nešto dešava, a sad se sve nekako utišalo. Uh!
Sarah - čestitam! Bravo!

----------


## ljube555

> Nije ljube. Ujutro ću... Nekako sam postala pesimistična. Do jučer sam bila uvjerena da se nešto dešava, a sad se sve nekako utišalo. Uh!
> Sarah - čestitam! Bravo!


Draga koliko ti cekala ovaj postupak, 

Ja vjerujem da te bog nagradio za tvoje strpljenje[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Jao ljube, sad si me rasplakala. Uz sve što si prošla još toliko brineš o drugima. Stvarno si jedna divna žena!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ljube555

> Jao ljube, sad si me rasplakala. Uz sve što si prošla još toliko brineš o drugima. Stvarno si jedna divna žena!


[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Na žalost, kod mene je test negativan. Zapravo oba testa su negativna.

----------


## Hay123

> Na žalost, kod mene je test negativan. Zapravo oba testa su negativna.


Draga Vaki, vjerujem da nisi mogla spavat kad si tako rano ustala! Steta za testic, izbaci tugu iz sebe, ceka te jos puno lijepih vijesti! Imate li jos smrznutih?

----------


## Antigravity

> Na žalost, kod mene je test negativan. Zapravo oba testa su negativna.


A draga  :Love:  Baš mi je žao.  :Sad:   Želim ti puno snage i hrabrosti za dalje, isplatit će se, čvrsto vjerujem u to.
Šaljem ti hug!

----------


## Sarah777

Cure, hvala na cestitkama. 
Odmaram sad i mislim pozitivno da bude beta sutra dupla  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Vaki,
Ma joooj... stvarno mi je jako zao...  :Sad: 
Isplaci se danas i onda glavu gore i mislit pozitivno, biti ce onda plus debeli sljedeci put!
Ima li kakve sanse da  ti je kasnija implantacija bila pa da ponovis test jos jednom?
Kakav vam je plan za dalje?

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam! Težak je naš put...
Hay - imamo još smrzlića. Ovo mi je već 5. neuspjeli transfer pa se pitam hoće li mi ikad više uspjeti...

----------


## Hay123

> Hvala vam! Težak je naš put...
> Hay - imamo još smrzlića. Ovo mi je već 5. neuspjeli transfer pa se pitam hoće li mi ikad više uspjeti...


Meni ce uskoro biti peti transfer... 
Super je sto imate jos eskima!!!

----------


## Ladida

@Vaki, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  Mislim si malo poput sarah777: možda ima nade da je implantacija bila kasnije? U svakom slučaju drž' se i nema odustajanja.

@Hay123, kako bilo na scratchingu? Ja naručena za pon, danas ustanovljena ovulacija.

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - nema nade. Vadila sam odmah danas betu čisto da znam na čemu sam. 11.dt beta je 0.5. Da je došlo do trudnoće onda bi beta bila mala, ali bi definitivno bila veća od bijedne 0.

----------


## Sarah777

Vaki, da bila bi makar beta neka mala..
Steta, zaista.. 
Ali ne gubi nadu, mora uspjeti kad tad. Znam da ti je pun klinac jer je i meni vec a ovo mi je bio 3.transfer. 
Vidim ti u potpisu da imate deckica, vidis da mozes to i da ima nade... bit ce sve ok, ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Vaki, meni je za drugo dijete 6 transfer bio uspješan, isto sam bila očajna i pitala se oće li mi ikad opet uspijet, ali eto dogodio se čudo. Srećom pa imaš smrzliće, i sigurno će se jedan izborit! Odtuguj pa u nove pobjede, sretno!

----------


## Hay123

> @Vaki, jako mi je žao  Mislim si malo poput sarah777: možda ima nade da je implantacija bila kasnije? U svakom slučaju drž' se i nema odustajanja.
> 
> @Hay123, kako bilo na scratchingu? Ja naručena za pon, danas ustanovljena ovulacija.


Bok Ladida, nisam bila na scratchu danas, tek drugi tjedan mozda ponedjeljak, utorak. Cekamo jos ovulaciju.

----------


## Hay123

Sarah kakva je beta kod tebe danas?

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah kakva je beta kod tebe danas?


Nalazi iza 11h mi dolaze na mail. Javim! 
Slabo mi je vec od nervoze...

----------


## Sarah777

Upravo stigao nalaz... beta je 373.7
Uduplala se  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Placem od srece...

----------


## Hay123

> Upravo stigao nalaz... beta je 373.7
> Uduplala se 
> Placem od srece...


Predivno!!! Cestitam ti od srca!!!

----------


## Sarah777

Hvalaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki, meni je za drugo dijete 6 transfer bio uspješan, isto sam bila očajna i pitala se oće li mi ikad opet uspijet, ali eto dogodio se čudo. Srećom pa imaš smrzliće, i sigurno će se jedan izborit! Odtuguj pa u nove pobjede, sretno!


Eto, sad se veselim svom idućem transferu koji je 6. po redu. :Zaljubljen: 
Sarah - to te ja pitam! Sad možeš odahnuti.

----------


## Sarah777

Bome sam odahnula danas, znas.
Mada sam jos pod dojmom i uzbudjena jako al ajde to je pozitivna uzbudjenost  :Smile: 
U Cito mi rekli nek napravim ultrazvuk 4 tjedna od transfera. To bi bio onaj tjedan od 17.6. ali moje gin nema taj tjedan pa me narucila 13.6., kaze da ce ona moc i tad vec vidjeti. Samo ne znam da li cemo imati otkucaje srca vec tad?

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - mislim da je to rano za otkucaje. No, bitno je da vidi da je sve o. k. pa ćeš lakše dočekati drugi ultrazvuk. Sretno!

----------


## Antigravity

> Upravo stigao nalaz... beta je 373.7
> Uduplala se 
> Placem od srece...


Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: :  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ladida

Cestitke, Sarah777  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## vanush

Sarah, pratila sam te na drugoj grupi. Kakve super vijesti. Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah, pratila sam te na drugoj grupi. Kakve super vijesti. Čestitam!


Hvala, Vanush!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sarah777

Gdje ste cure, sve utihnulo.
Ajmo...koga se ceka sada, koja je prva na redu?  :Very Happy:   :kokice:

----------


## Sarah777

Nestale ste sve....
Evo moj update, idem na 1.ultrazvuk sada ovaj tjedan u cetvrtak popodne i bas sam uzbudjena jako. Znam da su male sanse da cemo cuti srce vec ali nada umire zadnja  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Sarah - odlično, čekamo s tobom četvrtak.
Ja pak imam sutra pregled pa ću onda znati kad imam ponovo FET.

----------


## Antigravity

@Sarah777 
Bitno da ti dr potvrdi da je za tu fazu sve u redu. I bit će!  :Smile: 
U četvrtak i ja imam pregled tj. redovnu kontrolu.

@Vaki
Sretno sutra, javi kakav je dalje plan.


Cure, samo hrabro!  :grouphug:

----------


## Ladida

Evo i mene danas s uterobrusha ili scratcinga koji kako kažu daje dobre rezultate kod gniježđenja stanice. Kratko je boljelo kao da trebam dobiti m.
Zatim sam otišla sestri po lijekove... Gonal pen i bome fino je ona to meni sve objasnila za bockanje i doziranje - pa neću valjda kiksat nešto

----------


## Hay123

> Evo i mene danas s uterobrusha ili scratcinga koji kako kažu daje dobre rezultate kod gniježđenja stanice. Kratko je boljelo kao da trebam dobiti m.
> Zatim sam otišla sestri po lijekove... Gonal pen i bome fino je ona to meni sve objasnila za bockanje i doziranje - pa neću valjda kiksat nešto


Ladida, super da si to rijesila! Da, jednostavno ce ti bit koristit te inekcije kad se uhodas pogotovo!
Sarah jedva cekamo cetvrtak i tvoje vijesti s ultrazvuka! Pusa svima!

----------


## Sarah777

@vaki
Onda nam javi danas da mozemo pocet odbrojavati skupa s tobom  :Smile: 

@antigravity,
Kod koje si dr? Ja sam kod Škunce

@lalida
Ma gonal je lagan jako za aplicirat ga. 
Nemoj dugo otezat s tim, pogotovo ako nisi bas na ti sa iglama kao ja. Operes ruke, dezinficiras mjesto di ces se piknut, skines cep, stavis iglu, namjestis dozu i pik  :Smile: 
Joj taj gonal ima bas neki svoj miris, kad god ga spomenem, kao da ga mogu i nanjusit. Hahahaha

@hay
Hvala, javim ja sve, bez brige. 
Ma bit ce to sve super...

----------


## Antigravity

> @antigravity,
> Kod koje si dr? Ja sam kod Škunce


Ona mi nije baš odgovarala... Bijah jako davno kod nje. Makar moja frendica je 2 trudnoće vodila kod nje i kaže da joj je više-manje ok.

Moja isto nije neka sreća i uskoro će u mirovinu, pa sam izabrala profesoricu s humane koja mi se sama ponudila. Tražila sam savjet od nekoliko random liječnika o tome koga odabrati za nadzor nad trudnoćom i svi su rekli isto. Jest da treba taj njezin žestoki pristup izdržat... Govori brutalno kao da si student medicine, a ne osjetljiva trudnica ili žena koja ima problem sa začećem. Ali to je njezin stil...mnoge znaju koje su bile na MPO u KBC RI...
Sjećam se da si napisala da ne bi kupila ni burek kod nje.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vaki

Evo me cure. Ništa od mene do 9. mjeseca.
Na VV primaju u postupak još samo ovaj mjesec i onda više ne rade zbog preuređivanja. Krajem 8. mjeseca očekuju dozvolu za rad od strane Ministarstva i onda startaju ponovo u 9. mjesecu. Poludjet ću od čekanja. Da sam mlađa onda me ne bi ubijalo ovo čekanje, ali ovako..

----------


## Sarah777

> Ona mi nije baš odgovarala... Bijah jako davno kod nje. Makar moja frendica je 2 trudnoće vodila kod nje i kaže da joj je više-manje ok.
> 
> Moja isto nije neka sreća i uskoro će u mirovinu, pa sam izabrala profesoricu s humane koja mi se sama ponudila. Tražila sam savjet od nekoliko random liječnika o tome koga odabrati za nadzor nad trudnoćom i svi su rekli isto. Jest da treba taj njezin žestoki pristup izdržat... Govori brutalno kao da si student medicine, a ne osjetljiva trudnica ili žena koja ima problem sa začećem. Ali to je njezin stil...mnoge znaju koje su bile na MPO u KBC RI...
> Sjećam se da si napisala da ne bi kupila ni burek kod nje.


Joj da da da, sad si me sjetila, procitala sam vec da si napisala negdje da ce ti ona voditi trudnocu. 
A sretno onda...  :Smile: 
Da, da, bila sam to napisala, bila mi je 1 na folikulometriji, nedjelja je bila... ja i mm nismo k sebi mogli doc kako se ona derala kroz vrata od ordinacije. A onda kad sam usla unutra onda je popljuvala sve sta mi je moja dr (dr.T.S.Š.) rekla vezano za nase lijecenje. Toliko mi se zamjerila sa tim ponasanjem i tako pljuvanjem po vlastitoj kolegici...plus price iz 1.ruke koje su kod nje dozivjele neke od cura loje sam tamo upoznala u cekaonici. Ma bas ruzno...

----------


## Sarah777

> Evo me cure. Ništa od mene do 9. mjeseca.
> Na VV primaju u postupak još samo ovaj mjesec i onda više ne rade zbog preuređivanja. Krajem 8. mjeseca očekuju dozvolu za rad od strane Ministarstva i onda startaju ponovo u 9. mjesecu. Poludjet ću od čekanja. Da sam mlađa onda me ne bi ubijalo ovo čekanje, ali ovako..


Proletit ce ti to vrijeme do 9.mj...
Gledaj to sa pozitivne strane, bezbrizno ljeto, uzivanje u suncu i moru, romantika... mozda se i prirodnim putem sta uhvati do tad  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Sarah koliko ces biti trudna kad budes isla na uzv?
Meni se na 6+1 tt culo srceko ❤
Privatno sam isla.
Nekome se vidi prije nekome kasnije. Sve smo razlicite.
Mislim da i o visini bete ovisi kolika ce biti na dan uzv.
Neke zene imaju ogromnu betu a neke ne.
Ne znam o cemu to ovisi. Nekome se udupla i vise vec duplo a nekome oko 70 posto sto je isto u redu.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah koliko ces biti trudna kad budes isla na uzv?
> Meni se na 6+1 tt culo srceko ❤
> Privatno sam isla.
> Nekome se vidi prije nekome kasnije. Sve smo razlicite.
> Mislim da i o visini bete ovisi kolika ce biti na dan uzv.
> Neke zene imaju ogromnu betu a neke ne.
> Ne znam o cemu to ovisi. Nekome se udupla i vise vec duplo a nekome oko 70 posto sto je isto u redu.
> 
> Sretno


Draga, ultrazvuk je sutra i sutra ce mi biti 5t+ 3d.
Nekako se ne nadam previse da ce se vec cuti srce... al evo svakako vam javim ovdje sutra navecer sta je bilo na uzv.
Tako sam i ja trebala ici, od sljedeceg tjedna kada cu biti u 6t + .... al eto, nazalost nece taj tjedan biti moje ginicke pa cemo odraditi taj uzv sutra.

----------


## Ladida

Sarah777 vjerujem da će biti ok jer nemam problem s iglama, ma ni mirisima  :Wink:  al' znam vrtit u glavi sve moguće scene kako bi moglo biti\ne biti, uf  :Razz: 
Usput, Sarah777 potpisujem ovo što si poručila Vaki za ljeto... Svima nama bih takvo što poželjela  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sarah777

Ladida...ne sekiraj se... kad ti dodje nemoć oko bockanja, sjeti se da treba i rodit nakon toga...pa ako se ne mozes piknut, kako ces rodit... 
Hahahahaha tako sam ja sebi govorila.

----------


## Vaki

Cure, baš ste me nasmijale. Meni su se prvi put tako tresle ruke da nisam mogla ni iglu primit u ruke... Sve nakon toga je bilo već rutinski...
Sarah - onda čekamo da se javiš nakon ultrazvuka.

----------


## Sarah777

> Cure, baš ste me nasmijale. Meni su se prvi put tako tresle ruke da nisam mogla ni iglu primit u ruke... Sve nakon toga je bilo već rutinski...
> Sarah - onda čekamo da se javiš nakon ultrazvuka.


Vaki, i meni isto! I preznojila sam se sva bila i morala sam izac iz kupaone i ic lec na kauc i dignut noge i uzet vode i secera... nevjerojatno koja je moc previse razmisljanja..

----------


## Antigravity

Sarah, kako je prošlo na UTZu?

Meni je prošlo super, bebolino živahan i razvija se kako treba. Čak je ovaj put i dragi mogao biti na UTZu, profa je sama predložila, lijepo od nje.

Za mene mirovanje do daljnjeg, nema kupanja u moru zasad. Spominjala je opet sve loše moguće ishode, ali eto nadamo se da neće doći do toga.
Kombinirani probir - ok nalaz.

Uzela mi je bris cerviksa da vidimo stanje nakon terapije antibioticima i dala mi uputnice za laboratorij (krv i UK), pa to idem sutra riješit na polikliniku. Bitno je da nema nikakve upale.

Sve u svemu, zadovoljna sam kako je proslo. Idući tjedan će biti gotovi svi nalazi.

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - baš lijepo da je i dragi mogao s tobom, a još ljepše što je bebolino super.
Ja se ionako već 2 godine nisam u moru okupala jer svaki put dobijem mjesečnicu taman kad dođemo...

----------


## Sarah777

Antigravity,
Super, odlicne vijesti! Koliko je velik vec bebac? 
Ajde nek je i dragi vidio sve na uzv, sad mu je sigurno i druga prica u glavi kad je vidio iz prve ruke.  :Smile: 

Moj dragi je nazalost u Saudijskoj, otisao je prosli tjedan u pon i nema ga sad do cca 10.7.
Al dobro, brzo ce to proc... tako se uvijek tjesim i uvijem proleti tih 35 dana.
Zato sam povela sestru samnom koja je bila uzbudje a vise od mene dok smo gledale u taj ekran koliko ce ih se pojaviti.

Stanje je: 
imamo 1 bebicu! 
Ali to nije sve!!! Vidjeli smo i  :Heart: 

Nisam se nadala vidjeti vec srce posto je danas mi 5+3, ali eto... srce je tu i kucka! 
Nismo ga cule jer je premaleno jos, ali smo ga vidjele i ja najsretnija!  :Zaljubljen: 
Ostalo je sve u redu i bas kako treba i biti.  :Very Happy: 

28.6.idem ponovno na ultrazvuk pa da cujemo srceko i provjerimo ako bebica raste pravilno. 
Jedva cekam... nece mi dragi ni tada biti jos tu, povedem mamu taj put hahaha

Dragom sam sve javila, odusevljen je, ne moze k sebi doc i stalno mi ponavlja, rekao sam ti da ce sve biti u redu, imamo bebicu, postat ces mama a ja tata.. ma bas je odusevljen eto. 
Nakon toliko godina pokusavanja, nek se i nama sreca osmijehnula napokon.

----------


## Sarah777

> Antigravity - baš lijepo da je i dragi mogao s tobom, a još ljepše što je bebolino super.
> Ja se ionako već 2 godine nisam u moru okupala jer svaki put dobijem mjesečnicu taman kad dođemo...


Ma daj, Vaki, pa to je brutalno..
 pa uzmi sljedeci put kontracepcijske pa odgodi stvari dok si na godisnjem.

----------


## Antigravity

@Vaki
Zaista je bilo lijepo.  :Smile: 

Nevjerojatno kako ti se potrefi za more i stvari... Ove godine neka ti bude bez M na moru, inače nije fer!
Moje pravilo je bilo - ako nije bolna i obilna, stavi tampon i kupanac!

@Sarah
Diiiivnooo, baš mi je drago! Mogu mislit kako ste sretni.  :Very Happy:  Sad možeš biti mirnija i radovat se idućem UTZ-u.

Dragi mi je bio oduševljen, nije mogao vjerovat kako se sve dobro vidi... Prstići na rukama najslađi, pogotovo jer ih je stalno micao.. Ma bio je tako živahan da je izgledalo kao da repa.  :Laughing: 

Beba mi je sad veličine avokada tj. odgovara 16. tjednu trudnoće. Kontrola za mjesec dana.
Nisam isla jutros izvadit krv.. bolna noga i otok, a nema me tko vozit.. ja ne mogu (imam problema s lijevom nogom zadnja 2 mjeseca).
Čari trudnoće  :Grin:  Nema veze, idući tjedan ću sve riješit što trebam, a sad samo chill...

----------


## Hay123

Sarah i Antigravity cestitam vam na lijepim vijestima, samo neka tako ide pomalo dalje!
Bit ce to sve super!

----------


## Sarah777

> @Vaki
> Zaista je bilo lijepo. 
> 
> Nevjerojatno kako ti se potrefi za more i stvari... Ove godine neka ti bude bez M na moru, inače nije fer!
> Moje pravilo je bilo - ako nije bolna i obilna, stavi tampon i kupanac!
> 
> @Sarah
> Diiiivnooo, baš mi je drago! Mogu mislit kako ste sretni.  Sad možeš biti mirnija i radovat se idućem UTZ-u.
> 
> ...


Avokadic maleni
Znaci u 16.tjednu si sada... a vec znas da je deckic. Pa brzo je to, sta ne? 

Ma sta te noga zeza zbog trudnoce?
 Nek masira dragi  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah i Antigravity cestitam vam na lijepim vijestima, samo neka tako ide pomalo dalje!
> Bit ce to sve super!


Hvala draga... joj da...samo nek bude sve ok  :Naklon:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Antigravity

> Avokadic maleni
> Znaci u 16.tjednu si sada... a vec znas da je deckic. Pa brzo je to, sta ne? 
> 
> Ma sta te noga zeza zbog trudnoce?
>  Nek masira dragi


A vjerojatno zbog trudnoće se nešto promijenilo, nikad prije nisam imala problem s oticanjem i boli u nozi. 

Za spol sam saznala u 14. tjednu od drugog liječnika (on radi samo s trudnicama u bolnici) i sad je profa uočila isto (nisam joj ništa rekla o mojim prethodnim saznanjima). Idući put će potvrdit, rekla je da još nece pisat u nalaz. 

Sutra ulazimo u 17. tjedan, trbuh raste pomalo, a bome i ja posvuda. Apetit mi je ufff...  :Smile:  Mučnine su trajale cca od 7. do 11. tjedna i tad nisam mogla jest ni pit... zato sad treba stavit lokot na frižider.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Sarah i Antigravity cestitam vam na lijepim vijestima, samo neka tako ide pomalo dalje!
> Bit ce to sve super!


Hvala.  :Smile:  

Nadam se da ćemo uskoro i tebe pratiti u postupku!

----------


## Sarah777

> A vjerojatno zbog trudnoće se nešto promijenilo, nikad prije nisam imala problem s oticanjem i boli u nozi. 
> 
> Za spol sam saznala u 14. tjednu od drugog liječnika (on radi samo s trudnicama u bolnici) i sad je profa uočila isto (nisam joj ništa rekla o mojim prethodnim saznanjima). Idući put će potvrdit, rekla je da još nece pisat u nalaz. 
> 
> Sutra ulazimo u 17. tjedan, trbuh raste pomalo, a bome i ja posvuda. Apetit mi je ufff...  Mučnine su trajale cca od 7. do 11. tjedna i tad nisam mogla jest ni pit... zato sad treba stavit lokot na frižider.


Mi danas napunili 6tjedana. Znaci sutra ulazimo u 7.
Tocno smo 10tjedana razlike  :Smile: 

Ajme a ja si mislim kako ima nade da cu proc bez mucnina posto nisam do sada bila kipat ni jednom. Bilo mi je u 2 navrata jako lose, i to oba puta ujutro dok sam jos bila u krevetu, ali nekako sam se uspjela smiriti i proslo je... 

Stvarno rano je to da se spol uspio ustanoviti jer svugdje gdje sam citala govore oko 20tog tjedna tek...

Da, da, lokot i pazi sta papas  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Mi danas napunili 6tjedana. Znaci sutra ulazimo u 7.
> Tocno smo 10tjedana razlike 
> 
> Ajme a ja si mislim kako ima nade da cu proc bez mucnina posto nisam do sada bila kipat ni jednom. Bilo mi je u 2 navrata jako lose, i to oba puta ujutro dok sam jos bila u krevetu, ali nekako sam se uspjela smiriti i proslo je... 
> 
> Stvarno rano je to da se spol uspio ustanoviti jer svugdje gdje sam citala govore oko 20tog tjedna tek...
> 
> Da, da, lokot i pazi sta papas


Još najbolje da idem na dijetu.  :Laughing:  Trudim se jesti zdravo, apetit jest pojačan, pa mi traži jest češće ali pomalo. I inače volim papat, samo sad ne smijem vježbat što mi je žao, al tako je kako je...sve za sigurnost bebice!

Što se tiče spola, i mene je iznenadilo tako rano, no kasnije sam uočila da nije neobično saznati tada (pogotovo za dečkiće), ovisi i o vještinama onoga tko gleda. Postoji grupa na fejsu 'Trudnice 2018/2019/2020' gdje možeš saznati puno korisnih informacija od drugih trudnica.  :Smile: 


Btw. Imamo li nekoga friškog s transfera? Di ste cure?  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

Eh, cure, nadam se da ću i ja za koji mj. pisati o spolu  :Smile:  danas počinjem s pikanjem pa ću vas izvještavat.
Zanima me koliko ste mirovale nakon transfera u stimuliranom potupku? Tj da li ste išli raditi? Znam da nema kupanja ali recimo potočat malo noge u plićaku i to?

----------


## Hay123

Evo da vam se malo javim, ja se nadam, ako prodje sve bez nekih novih iznenađenja i bude bilo srece da cu stic u 7.mjesecu na transfer prije g.o. 
Ladida sto se tice mirovanja sve sam vec isprobala, s bolovanjem bez bolovanja s lezanjem, bez lezanja, nema tu nikakvog pravila! S tim da sam morala lezat kad je bila stimulacija zbog hiperstimulacije. Tako da ces vidit. Ako ti je stres na poslu mozda bolje da si doma i bez nekih dodatnih briga!

----------


## stars001

Zene dali koju od vas muci nesanica?!? 
 Prosla sam 20 tjedana ali ne spavam od pocetka transfera. Budenje u 3 ili 5 ujutro i nikako san uhvatit

----------


## Vaki

To ti je od silnog progesterona. Ja sam bila poput zombija sve dok sam koristila utrogestane. Čim sam prestala s njima odmah sam prespavala noć u komadu.

----------


## stars001

Da na pocetku. Prestala sam ih koristiti s 12tt. I sad dalje opet isto. Uzas

----------


## Vaki

Valjda te sad muči prirodno lučenje progesterona. Preko dana ne možeš malo odspavati?

----------


## Hay123

> Da na pocetku. Prestala sam ih koristiti s 12tt. I sad dalje opet isto. Uzas


Pun je mjesec ovih dana, mozda je to s tim povezano isto  :Wink:

----------


## LaLuna

Stars, eto i mene muči nesanica, a tek sam na početku... cure pratim vas već neko vrijeme, čestitam na lijepim vijestima. Onima koje još čekaju na svoje čudo držim fige i šaljem pozitivne misli  :Smile: 
Moja priča? Nakon 2 neuspjele inseminacije krenuli smo na IVF, stigli do predivnog zametka koji je onda zamrznut i FET je bio 4.6.
Dr. je rekla vaditi betu 24.6. Kako mi kasni vec 5 dana (nevjerojatan osjećaj, to mi se nikad nije dogodilo), a simptomi su kao da ću dobit, možete mislit kako se osjećam. Sutra tj. danas radim test, a onda u petak vadim krv. To je moj plan, pa evo, držite fige

----------


## Vaki

LaLuna - baš lijepo. Držimo fige i čekamo te s lijepim vijestima.

----------


## Hay123

LaLuna sretno s testom! Neka donese veselje u vasu kucu!  :Smile:

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala cure, veeeeliki plus se odmah pokazao

----------


## LaLuna

Nestao mi je veći dio posta, s puno emotikona, veselja, zahvale i žeja za pozitivnim testovima i lijepim betama svima vama!!!

----------


## Ladida

LaLuna čestitke! Veseli me kada tako brzo urodi plodom  :Smile: 
Ja se pikam gonal penom i doslovno ništa nisam osjetila, a ni vidjela pošto je prvi put dragi obavio posao. Ja sam zatvorenih očiju čekala i govorila: 'ajde, samo brzo... A on već gotov bio  :Razz:  koji smijeh. 4 pika po 150, danas zadnji, a sutra slušamo šta kaže dr na pregledu
Puse svima!

----------


## Vaki

LaLuna - odlično! Čestitam

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala cure ❤️ Sad čekam to i službeno potvrditi, da vidim betu...

----------


## stars001

> Valjda te sad muči prirodno lučenje progesterona. Preko dana ne možeš malo odspavati?


Ma odspavam popodne 2 do 3 sata. Ali se preko noci budim. A inače sam velika spavalica. Bude proslo valjda ☺️☺️

----------


## 202Mare

Molim iskustva s utrogestanom nakon insemimacije. Prva mi je jučer bila pa nisam sigurna jel utrogestan trebam oralno ili vaginalno koristiti. Na nalazu piše vag 3x1 ali mi je čudnocjer su kao meke kapsule u obliku bisera. Koliko dana se troše?

----------


## Vaki

202Mare - stavljaju se vaginalno jer je tako bolja iskoristivost progesterona. Nakon toga odležiš pola sata da ti ne iscuri. Morate ćeš nositi dnevni uložak jer će ti višak polako curkati. Koristit ćeš ih do 12 tjedna trudnoće, a možda i duže.

----------


## 202Mare

Hvala,očekivala sam da će biti kao vaginalete u obliku badema pa me ovaj oblik i veličina zbunilo

----------


## 202Mare

Zanima me imali tko iskustva s vađenjem bete u Osijeku??? Radno vrijeme,gužva pri vađenju krvi i sl.

----------


## Ladida

Danas je na humanoj u Ri bila guzva na kvadrat! Đabe meni dolazit prije 7 kad sam tek u 10.30 bila na redu. Odustajem i izgleda da cu morat po bolovanjima i u te "obične" dane, kad je "samo" pregled.
Inače bila je profka i rekla sljedeće (prva stimulacija gonal penom, 6dc pregled): čudi me što je tako malo folikula obzirom na vaše godine (uskoro 33). Ja nisam ništa pitala, bilo mi je dosta 3 sata sjedenja i još sjedenja za loše vijesti. Poslala me sestri da se dogovorima za novi lijek (cetrotide) koji ću sutra piknut nakon zadnje doze gonalpena s kojima nastavljam (a valjda je bilo u planu da će biti dovoljne 4 doze po 150). U ned. ćemo vidjeti ima li dobrih vijesti.
Ma baš sam  :Sad: 
Pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - bude ti to često, počinje e se s manjom dozom pa se povećava prema potrebi. Ne brini, još se stignu i drugi aktivirati.
Ovo za čekanje ti vjerujem. Nisam nikad stigla na posao kad sam imala folikulometriju. Morala sam se mijenjati da ne uzimam bolovanje.

----------


## Sarah777

> Još najbolje da idem na dijetu.  Trudim se jesti zdravo, apetit jest pojačan, pa mi traži jest češće ali pomalo. I inače volim papat, samo sad ne smijem vježbat što mi je žao, al tako je kako je...sve za sigurnost bebice!
> 
> Što se tiče spola, i mene je iznenadilo tako rano, no kasnije sam uočila da nije neobično saznati tada (pogotovo za dečkiće), ovisi i o vještinama onoga tko gleda. Postoji grupa na fejsu 'Trudnice 2018/2019/2020' gdje možeš saznati puno korisnih informacija od drugih trudnica. 
> 
> 
> Btw. Imamo li nekoga friškog s transfera? Di ste cure?


Pridruzila sam se u tu grupu. Tnx. Stvarno bude zanimljivih tema.

----------


## Sarah777

> Zene dali koju od vas muci nesanica?!? 
>  Prosla sam 20 tjedana ali ne spavam od pocetka transfera. Budenje u 3 ili 5 ujutro i nikako san uhvatit


Pa mene tjera piskit pa onda sam budna oko 2 ujutro i onda opet oko 5 ujutro...

----------


## Sarah777

> Hvala cure, veeeeliki plus se odmah pokazao


Ajme pa to je diiivnooo!!! Čestitam!! Bravo, bravo! Sad pazi na sebe i mrvicu! I sretno dalje!

----------


## Sarah777

> Danas je na humanoj u Ri bila guzva na kvadrat! Đabe meni dolazit prije 7 kad sam tek u 10.30 bila na redu. Odustajem i izgleda da cu morat po bolovanjima i u te "obične" dane, kad je "samo" pregled.
> Inače bila je profka i rekla sljedeće (prva stimulacija gonal penom, 6dc pregled): čudi me što je tako malo folikula obzirom na vaše godine (uskoro 33). Ja nisam ništa pitala, bilo mi je dosta 3 sata sjedenja i još sjedenja za loše vijesti. Poslala me sestri da se dogovorima za novi lijek (cetrotide) koji ću sutra piknut nakon zadnje doze gonalpena s kojima nastavljam (a valjda je bilo u planu da će biti dovoljne 4 doze po 150). U ned. ćemo vidjeti ima li dobrih vijesti.
> Ma baš sam 
> Pozdrav svima


Joj ja sam znalq u humanu u ri dolazit u 6 i pol samo da budem prva na redu. Naravno da nisam nikad bila prva na redu jer prednost imaju one koje su blize punkciji... al radno vrijeme mi je bilo od 9 do 17 tako da sam uglavnom stizala na posao, eventualno zakasnila 10-15min... 

Cetrotide dobivas za sazrijevanje jajnih stanica a ujedno sprijecava njihovo pucanje. To ces skupa sa gonalom dobivat sad nekoliko dana.

Sretno i javi nam u nedjelju koliko ih imas  :Smile: 

I ja cu uskoro 33 (u rujnu)  :Smile:

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala curke na lijepim željama

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala curke na lijepim željama

----------


## Ladida

Evo i novosti. U utorak me čeka punkcija, za sada samo 2 folikula (lijevi j), a desni nije mogla dobro ni vidjeti, nekako je bio visoko, uz maternicu, nedohvatljiv, i boljelo je (zatvorena sam, napuhana) tako da nadam se da ćemo u utorak prije punkcije ugledati još koji  :Very Happy: 
Moram se, dakle, pobrinuti i taj dan doći prazna  :Smile:  što preporučate da popijem?!
Inače doručak to sve sredi, ali gotovo nikad ne doručkujem tako rano pa ću morati ovog puta.

----------


## Unadva

Ladida uzmi donat mg, pomaže. Meni je isto ljevi jajnik skroz visoko, radi toga sam uzela anesteziju da lakše dođu do njega. Na zadnjoj folikulometriji ga nisu mogli uopće vidjeti, sestra ga je pokušala pritiskom spustiti ali ništa.

----------


## LaLuna

Cure, ne da mi postati odgovor- u čemu je problem?

----------


## LaLuna

Danas nije baš moj dan, jutros sam skužila da sam zaboravila jučer navečer uzet crinone, što to znači? u uputama piše da se samo nastavi uzimati po uobičajenom rasporedu, dakle 1 dozu preskačem, ima li to utjecaja? E da, kad smo kod toga, od nekog 3-4. dana uzimanja primjećujem neke siraste bijele grudice, čitam da je to normalno?
Danas sam strašno živčana (fali mi progesteron?). Umorna sam, imam masu posla po kući a mislim da ne bi smjela (peglanje, usisavanje...) a to samo čeka, pa sam još živčanija

----------


## LaLuna

Inače, sve mi se više roje misli je li mogao crinone utjecati na pozitivan test (16nt 5.-dnevni FET). Cice su malo narasle i stale, grčevi u trbuhu povremeni, apetit uobičajen (volim papat). Sori na podužem postu, ali ako će netko razumijet, znam da ćete vi ✌️

----------


## Ladida

> Ladida uzmi donat mg, pomaže. Meni je isto ljevi jajnik skroz visoko, radi toga sam uzela anesteziju da lakše dođu do njega. Na zadnjoj folikulometriji ga nisu mogli uopće vidjeti, sestra ga je pokušala pritiskom spustiti ali ništa.


Hvala, draga. Probat ću
Vidiš, meni je rekla da ne bi išla iglom tako visoko hm. Nadam se da će sve biti ok! 
Za sad kod mene bez anestezije ako ostanu 2 za vaditi. 
@La Luna ja kad stisnem "brzi odgovor" , nikad mi ne ode cijela poruka, tako da kad napisem post idem na "odgovori na temu". Kad smo već kod toga, mene zanima kako se dodaju ove info ispod crte  :Smile:  
La Luna i ja sam imala sirasti iscjedak, ćak me pred kraj koristenja pocelo i peckat ali prestalo je kako sam i prestala s njim. Bitno da nemaš veće smetnje.

----------


## Antigravity

LaLuna, čestitam, divne vijesti!!!  :Heart:   :Love: 

Sarah, Ladida, znači sve smo isto godište. Meni je u studenom.  :Smile: 

Ladida, jesi li ikad vadila AMH? Meni je ispod granice, niska rezerva jajnika, prerano za godine, ali što ćeš... Bitna je kvaliteta, tako me tješio dr. M.
Rekao je da na stimulaciji max 3 jajne bih dobila...

Inače, kod mene upala u cervixu i dalje prisutna, antibiotik nije pomogao, trebam drugu turu.
Zatim sam pokupila crijevnu virozu, visoka temp... Jedva skinula na prirodne načine i tako.

Ma kod mene nikad dosadno... Bitno mi je da mog bebana nije briga za moje probleme.  :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala, draga. Probat ću
> Vidiš, meni je rekla da ne bi išla iglom tako visoko hm. Nadam se da će sve biti ok! 
> Za sad kod mene bez anestezije ako ostanu 2 za vaditi. 
> @La Luna ja kad stisnem "brzi odgovor" , nikad mi ne ode cijela poruka, tako da kad napisem post idem na "odgovori na temu". Kad smo već kod toga, mene zanima kako se dodaju ove info ispod crte  
> La Luna i ja sam imala sirasti iscjedak, ćak me pred kraj koristenja pocelo i peckat ali prestalo je kako sam i prestala s njim. Bitno da nemaš veće smetnje.


Odi na Postavke - Uredi potpis.

Meni je mlada dr. S. na zadnjoj punkciji rekla da držim jajnik s rukom preko trbuha, jedva mi je iščupala tu jedinu jajnu st. jer je jajnik bježao. Bilo je slobodne tekućine, valjda zato...
Sva sreća pa je uspjela!

Sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## Antigravity

> Inače, sve mi se više roje misli je li mogao crinone utjecati na pozitivan test (16nt 5.-dnevni FET). Cice su malo narasle i stale, grčevi u trbuhu povremeni, apetit uobičajen (volim papat). Sori na podužem postu, ali ako će netko razumijet, znam da ćete vi ✌️


Ne brini, sve je to normalno. Imaš plus, a sad se opusti do ultrazvuka!  :Smile: 
Poslove po kući smiješ, samo nemoj se baš naprezat, pomalo.  :Smile: 

Ja sam sve radila normalno dok mi nisu napisali mirovanje zbog krvarenja u 12-13. TT.
Ovo ljeto ću morat preskočit, nema kupanja, ali nema veze, samo da sve bude ok.

----------


## Ladida

Ja u Kolovozu, Sarah u Rujnu, a Gravity Studeni... Ima li koja u Listopadu  :Wink: 
Da, Antigravity, i ja sam tako držala ruku na vađenju stanica. AMH ja mislim da jesam i opcenito uvijek su hormoni bili u redu. Morat ću pitati.
Hvala za postavke  :Smile:

----------


## LaLuna

@Ladida @Antigravity hvala cure na odgovorima... još malo i proći će i ovaj dan... 
Hvala i za upute za odgovore/poruke i uređivanje potpisa

----------


## LaLuna

Sutra idem vaditi betu... jako me zanima kolika će biti

----------


## LaLuna

Inače ja sam navršila 38 ovog mjeseca...

----------


## Vaki

LaLuna - joj, draga moja ne može ti progesteron utjecati na rezultat testa. Ne brini, bebica je tu sigurno. Ako ti se slučajno dogodi da ponovo zaboraviš staviti crinone gel onda šibni 2 kuglice utrogestana, naravno ako ih imaš.

----------


## Vaki

Antigravity - tebi je baš imunitet oslabio u trudnoći. Samo polako i dalje se hrani zdravo.
Ladida - vidiš, meni nitko nije nikad spominjao da crijeva trebaju biti prazna, samo mjehur. No, logično je da se ovako bolje vidi. Navečer uzmi šumeći magnezij i ujtro ćeš sigurno prazniti crijeva.

----------


## Sarah777

> Evo i novosti. U utorak me čeka punkcija, za sada samo 2 folikula (lijevi j), a desni nije mogla dobro ni vidjeti, nekako je bio visoko, uz maternicu, nedohvatljiv, i boljelo je (zatvorena sam, napuhana) tako da nadam se da ćemo u utorak prije punkcije ugledati još koji 
> Moram se, dakle, pobrinuti i taj dan doći prazna  što preporučate da popijem?!
> Inače doručak to sve sredi, ali gotovo nikad ne doručkujem tako rano pa ću morati ovog puta.


Ja ti preporucam da odes negdje na neku losu kavu. Nema boljeg poticaja od toga  :Smile: 
A bas neki pametniji savjet ti ne znam dat jer nisam nikad imala tih problema.

----------


## Ladida

Hvala cure na savjetima, nešto ćemo već skuhati  :kuhar: 
Samo se nadam da me neće uhvatit u čekaoni  :lool:

----------


## Sarah777

> Danas nije baš moj dan, jutros sam skužila da sam zaboravila jučer navečer uzet crinone, što to znači? u uputama piše da se samo nastavi uzimati po uobičajenom rasporedu, dakle 1 dozu preskačem, ima li to utjecaja? E da, kad smo kod toga, od nekog 3-4. dana uzimanja primjećujem neke siraste bijele grudice, čitam da je to normalno?
> Danas sam strašno živčana (fali mi progesteron?). Umorna sam, imam masu posla po kući a mislim da ne bi smjela (peglanje, usisavanje...) a to samo čeka, pa sam još živčanija


A nis, nastavi dalje istim tempom i ne sekiraj se stavsi 1 zaboravila. A za ubuduce stavi si alarm u neko doba navecer prije nego odes u krevet okvirno i ravnaj se po tome.

Grudice...da, sjecam se kad sam koristila crinone da je i meni tako bilo, normalno je to, nekako mora izac taj visak... Ja sam sad na utrogestanu i stalno nosim dnevni ulozak, svako malo pa malo curkne... 

Mani se poslova, lezi i odmaraj! Nek muz cisti i sprema. Evo mogu ti iz vlastitog iskustva rec da ces se naviknut nakon nekog vremena. Hahahahaha
Samo sta moj nije doma vise, vraca se sad oko 12.7.i jedva cekam da dodje i napravi generalku doma. Najgore mi je sta se jako umaram, kad usisam kucu moja misija je gotova za tajndan. Zato sad usisavam 1 tjedno...usporedbe radi uvijek usisavamo svaki drugi dan, imamo francuskog bulldoga pa eto bude i dlaka...pa kad pije napravi poplavu ko da je slon pio a ne pas od 12kg... pa malo zagazim u koju kapljicu a da ni ne znam pa eto ti veselja po podu... 
A peglanje..nikad nisam skupljala robu, uvijek peglam cim se osusi roba. A sad...eno tamo mi je kanta u sobi sa 4 masine robe za ispeglat. To cu rijesit evo sljedeci vikend, u srijedu mi dolaze montirat klimu pa se necu preznojavat dok peglam, zatonsam to odgadjala.
Uglavnom, opusti se... nema nervoze..  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

> Inače, sve mi se više roje misli je li mogao crinone utjecati na pozitivan test (16nt 5.-dnevni FET). Cice su malo narasle i stale, grčevi u trbuhu povremeni, apetit uobičajen (volim papat). Sori na podužem postu, ali ako će netko razumijet, znam da ćete vi ✌️


Jako tesko da je mogao crinone utjecati...
Trudna si, prihvati to  :Smile:  
I ne brininza simptome, dolaze i odlaze iz dana u dan, on toga da ne mozes taknut cice do toga da drugi dan mozes spavat na trbuhu ko beba...
I ja sam se bila isprestravljivala tako pa sam popisala valjda 15 testova ukupno do 1.ultrazvuka, samo da si mozak uvjerim i smirim da je bebica jos tu. Sramota me vec bilo ic u istu ljekarnu pa sam isla u druge u blizini. Na kasi bi rekla teta, 1 clearblue i to je sve? Ja reko, ne, jos 3 clearbluea  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sarah777

> Ja u Kolovozu, Sarah u Rujnu, a Gravity Studeni... Ima li koja u Listopadu 
> Da, Antigravity, i ja sam tako držala ruku na vađenju stanica. AMH ja mislim da jesam i opcenito uvijek su hormoni bili u redu. Morat ću pitati.
> Hvala za postavke


Opa, sve isto godiste... bome smo se nasle. 
A vas dvije ste isto iz rijeke, je tako? Koliko vidim po postovima, u kbc ri ste obje...

----------


## Ladida

Sarah, ja sam iz Istre

----------


## MariNala

Pozz curke! Ja u četvrtak bila na transferu, vračena su mi dva embrija, sad nestrpljivo čekam vađenje bete. Nadamo se blizancima, ali daj bože da se barem jedan primi.

----------


## LaLuna

Cureee, beta je skoro 3000!!

----------


## Ladida

Jeeee, LaLuna  :Very Happy: 
Sretno MariNala  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Woow kakve vijesti ovdje!
LaLuna, cestitam! Bravo! Neka sve bude super i skolski do kraja!! 

MariNala, zelim ti svu srecu da i ti docekas svoju betu! 
Na koji dan ti je bio transfer? 3.ili 5.?

(I meni bila vracena 2 embrija na 3.dan i cekali ultrazvuk da vidimo koliko ih ima, kad ono 1 srce. Nema veze, bitno da se makar 1 uhvati dobro i ne pusta  :Smile:  ) kad gledas realno, lijepo je to sigurno kada su blizanci u pitanju, ali razmisli realno koliko je manja vjerojatnost komplikacija i koliko lakse ce zena iznjeti trudnocu.

----------


## Ladida

@Sarah kad već pitaš Marinalu koji dan je vraćena stanica, zanima me o čemu to ovisi koji dan se vraća?

----------


## Sarah777

Pa vidis ja sam bila mislila (jer sam nailazila na takve tekstove) da kada je transfer 5.dan tj kad se transferiraju blastociste, da onda postoji veca sansa da se uhvati. S druge strane pak, cure su me ovdje uvjerile da osmostanicni embrij (3 dana star) ima isto jako dobre sanse da se uhvati kao i blastocista (5 dana star embrij). 
A sad kad doktori odlucuju koji dan ce ih vratiti, gledaju na to koliko ih imas i koje su kvalitete. Ako na 3.dan npr imas doata pravilnih osmostanicnih embrija onda ce cekat sa transferom da bude na 5.dan. A ako npr i nemas bas puno embrijica onda nece riskirat cekat 5.dan nego ce ti ih vratit vec na 3.dan.  Da li ima jos koji kriterij, ne znam.
Recimo nama je bila velika fragmentacija u pitanju, zbog toga nisu u kbc htjeli cekat 5.dan kad sam tamo imala zadnji put transfer nego smo ga napravili na 3.dan. Uzasno los rezultat je bio, od 10 js imali smo drugi dan oplodjenih 7 a na 3.dan samo 1 je bio dobar, ostali subimali veliki stupanj fragmentacije.
Dok recimo sad u zadnjem postupku koji smo isli radit privatno u St poliklinika Cito...imala sam 16 js, od toga 13 zrelih, od toga 9 oplodjenih, a od toga smo na 3.dan bili na tome da smo imali 4 savrsena osmostanicna embrija. 2 su mi vratili (evo, 1 se uhvatio) a 2 su zaledili u 1 slamcicu. Za nas, to je bio odlican rezultat jer nikada jos nismo bili dosli do tako velikog broja dobrih embrija a kamo li do toga da smo imali smrzlice. Sas evo imamo 1 srceko koje kuca u meni a imamo i 2 smrzlica koja nas cekaju u splitu da dodjemo po njih.

----------


## MariNala



----------


## MariNala

Ladida, hvaaalaaa!

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala cure ☺️
Treba sad dočekat taj ultrazvuk... držim fige i ostalima da uspiju transferi, budu velike bete i sve školski

----------


## Vaki

LaLuna - sad se lakše diše... Čestitam!

----------


## MariNala

Vraćeni su mi 3. dan. Sad ne mogu dočekati 8.7. da vadimo betu, ovo su mi najdulji dani neizvjesnosti, ali nekako imam dobar osijećaj.

----------


## Sarah777

Oces piskit koji test prije bete?  :Smile:

----------


## Tinca18

LaLuna super!!!! Čestitam!!!

MariNala, sretno i tebi!!
I ja sam bila na transferu, ali u ponedjeljak pa se pratimo.

----------


## MariNala

Već sam priredila test, vjerojatno budem u pon, nadam se da to nije pre rano. 

Tinca18, držim fige.

----------


## Tinca18

hvala MariNala, nadam se da nam bude pozitivno.

Betu vadiš tek 8.7? meni su rekli da mogu već 5.7.

----------


## Antigravity

@Vaki, cuvam se i pazim, ali dragi prvo pokupio pa me ipak uspio zarazit par dana kasnije i to ti je to.  :Sad:  No kužim da sam osjetljivija u trudnoći...baš je drugo stanje. Izdržat cemo beban i ja.  :Smile: 

@LaLuna, divna beta, bravooo i čestitam!

@MariNala, Tinca18, želim vam plusice i lijepe bete!

@Ladida, neka bude najsretniji transfer! Puno sreće!

----------


## Ladida

@Ladida, neka bude najsretniji transfer! Puno sreće![/QUOTE]
Hvala, Antigravity  :Smile:  
Ti i tvoj bebač ste uistinu jaki. Nadam se da će i moja mrvica sutra tako: primit se jako i ne napuštati me  :Sad: 
HAY123, di si mi ti? Ima li te u čekaoni  :Smile:

----------


## MariNala

Zaoravo mi na papiru piše 6.7., ali je to subota, pa su mi rekli da je možda pametnije da vadim u pon, nego dan ranije.

----------


## MariNala

Da budem iskrena, cijeli postupak mi nije toliko teško pao koliko sad ovo iščekivanje i neizvjesnost.
Svima nam želim sreću.

----------


## Antigravity

Totalno razumijem to iščekivanje, neizvjesnost... Ali brzo prođe to vrijeme do prve bete, vidjet ćeš.

Mogu reći da sam se počela učiti strpljenju provodeći vrijeme na humanoj, prije i za vrijeme trudnoće. Otkad sam trudna su najveće gužve ikad jer imaju jednog liječnika manje... Znači, prije me izluđivalo to čekanje reda i često kašnjenje na posao, otkazivanje postupaka svaki mjesec zbog nekog problema, a zatim su krenuli napokon postupci... Pa iščekivanje plusića, a onda svake bete, svakog nalaza i ultrazvuka. Mislim da to više nikad ne prestaje, uvijek nešto čekaš i strepiš.  :Smile:  Inače sam bila vrlo nestrpljiva osoba, ali vidim po sebi da se ipak popravljam po tom pitanju.  :Smile:  

@Ladida, javi kako je bilo i kako se osjećaš. Navijamo za tebe i mrvicu!  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Antigravity još jednom  :Smile: 
Evo me, ležim s mrvicom i dragim. Od 2 oplođene, ipak smo 1 vratili iako je jedan dio mene toliko htio obje pa da se bar jedna primi, ali nekako je prevagnuo savjet dr. Da sam još mlada i da je prvi stimulirani. Vidim da je embriologica više bila za 2, pošto sam izgleda low responder... Ali na pregledu prije tranfera ipak se ustanovilo da su mi jajnici puni folikula i da, ako ne dođe do trudnoće, ćemo morat počet ranije s lijekovima (ako sam dobro shvatila  :Wink: ) 2. Stanicu ostavili smo da se razvija do 5.dana pa će mi znati reći nešto više u utorak. Inače, vraćen je 8stanični embrio, a ovaj s 9 čekamo  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Hay123

Ladida, super za danasnji transfer! Opusti se i grij mrvicu, mada se neces morat previse trudit jer je ionako vruce! Hehehehehe
Bila i ja danas na folikulometriji kaos koliko ljudi je cekalo.... punkcije, transferi nisam dugo vidjela toliku guzvu

----------


## Ladida

> Ladida, super za danasnji transfer! Opusti se i grij mrvicu, mada se neces morat previse trudit jer je ionako vruce! Hehehehehe
> Bila i ja danas na folikulometriji kaos koliko ljudi je cekalo.... punkcije, transferi nisam dugo vidjela toliku guzvu


Hvala, Hay123
Bome, da! Ja sam se skoro popiškila čekajući :-O

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - čuvaj mrvicu!  :utezi: 
Hay - sretno! 
Ja sam pak bila mišljenja da je sad manja gužva jer su polako pripreme za godišnji...

----------


## Hay123

> Ladida - čuvaj mrvicu! 
> Hay - sretno! 
> Ja sam pak bila mišljenja da je sad manja gužva jer su polako pripreme za godišnji...


Da Vaki, to sam i ja mislila, ali cini se da dosta zena hvataju ovaj zadnji ciklus prije ljetne pauze!
Ides i ti uskoro u transfer?

----------


## Sarah777

> Totalno razumijem to iščekivanje, neizvjesnost... Ali brzo prođe to vrijeme do prve bete, vidjet ćeš.
> 
> Mogu reći da sam se počela učiti strpljenju provodeći vrijeme na humanoj, prije i za vrijeme trudnoće. Otkad sam trudna su najveće gužve ikad jer imaju jednog liječnika manje... Znači, prije me izluđivalo to čekanje reda i često kašnjenje na posao, otkazivanje postupaka svaki mjesec zbog nekog problema, a zatim su krenuli napokon postupci... Pa iščekivanje plusića, a onda svake bete, svakog nalaza i ultrazvuka. Mislim da to više nikad ne prestaje, uvijek nešto čekaš i strepiš.  Inače sam bila vrlo nestrpljiva osoba, ali vidim po sebi da se ipak popravljam po tom pitanju.  
> 
> @Ladida, javi kako je bilo i kako se osjećaš. Navijamo za tebe i mrvicu!


Lijecnik manje? Koga vise nema??

----------


## Vaki

Hay - mene su otpilili... Moram čekati 9. mjesec! Ah, to čekanje. Tu se stvarno naučimo strpljivosti.

----------


## Ladida

Sarah777
Nema Dr. Manestra, osim kad povremeno dođe na ispomoć. Prešao je u Medico. Dakle, Dr. Šepić je na velike solo, pošto profesoricu viđam jaaako rijetko. I tu i tamo vidim kojeg stažista, dvoje me i pregledalo...

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah777
> Nema Dr. Manestra, osim kad povremeno dođe na ispomoć. Prešao je u Medico. Dakle, Dr. Šepić je na velike solo, pošto profesoricu viđam jaaako rijetko. I tu i tamo vidim kojeg stažista, dvoje me i pregledalo...


Opa! Mislim da mu je to genijalan potez jer mibse cini da ga je kbc ri samo sputavala. 

Btw kod nas novosti, 
Jucer bili na 2.uzv, sve je savrseno, bebica lijepo narasla, ima vec centimetar i pol. Srce kuca savrseno, sve mjere su kako i trebaju biti za ovaj tjedan trudnoce. Danas smo 7 +5.

----------


## LaLuna

Sarah baš predivno ❤️ Ja jedva čekam da me zovu za ultrazvuk... cure koje čekaju 9. mjesec, izguštajte se i iskupajte i za nas koje ne možemo ☺️

----------


## Sarah777

Joj to si nam dobro pozelila... nek se makar nakupaju za nas. Da...nis od mora ovo ljeto :/

----------


## Antigravity

> Hvala, Antigravity još jednom 
> Evo me, ležim s mrvicom i dragim. Od 2 oplođene, ipak smo 1 vratili iako je jedan dio mene toliko htio obje pa da se bar jedna primi, ali nekako je prevagnuo savjet dr. Da sam još mlada i da je prvi stimulirani. Vidim da je embriologica više bila za 2, pošto sam izgleda low responder... Ali na pregledu prije tranfera ipak se ustanovilo da su mi jajnici puni folikula i da, ako ne dođe do trudnoće, ćemo morat počet ranije s lijekovima (ako sam dobro shvatila ) 2. Stanicu ostavili smo da se razvija do 5.dana pa će mi znati reći nešto više u utorak. Inače, vraćen je 8stanični embrio, a ovaj s 9 čekamo 
> Pozdrav svima


Zvuči odlično! Bit će trudnoća!!  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Opa! Mislim da mu je to genijalan potez jer mibse cini da ga je kbc ri samo sputavala. 
> 
> Btw kod nas novosti, 
> Jucer bili na 2.uzv, sve je savrseno, bebica lijepo narasla, ima vec centimetar i pol. Srce kuca savrseno, sve mjere su kako i trebaju biti za ovaj tjedan trudnoce. Danas smo 7 +5.


Supeeer vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Ladida

*Sarah i LaLuna*, izdržat ćete vi bez kupanja kada imate vaše bebice u buši  :Zaljubljen:  To je baš savjet doktora? Ja se baš pitam bi li bilo loše dok čekam test i betu, a na bo sam, malo si uljepšat vrijeme na plaži, i malo se osunčati (naravno, ne na jakom suncu). Sutra sam u KbcRi pa ću i pitati. U međuvremenu sam si naručila neke superosjetljive testove koji navodno hoće pokazati 7 dana prije očekivane m.  :Raspa:  ovih sam dana pregledala više filmova nego u 2 mjeseca, počela sam čitati nedovršene knjige, slušam opuštajuću glazbu i spavam i plačem... Nadam se, *Antigravity* da će biti to to  :Heart:

----------


## Hay123

Ladida navijam za tebe i tvoju mrvicu!!! Znamo sve, sve nam je to vec poznato razne emocije nakon transfera kroz koje prolazis su sasvim normalna stvar! Mene svaki put neka nervoza opere, kao trebala bi bit opustena a nisam pa se nerviram zasto nisam i tako u krug... heheheheh
Kako to da si vec sutra opet na Kbcu?

----------


## Ladida

*hay123* idemo vidjet što je s drugom stanicom  :worldcup:

----------


## Hay123

> *hay123* idemo vidjet što je s drugom stanicom


Aha, znaci drugu su pustili do blastice pa ce vam sutra rec jel prezivila do petog dana! Bilo bi puno zgodnije da se to moze saznat preko telefona!

----------


## LaLuna

Da, preporuka dr. radi Crinonea mislim, dakle nema kupanja u moru, bazenu... citiram... ništa ne smije u rodnicu osim gela

----------


## Tinca18

Cekalice kako ste?
Ima kakvih simptoma ili testića?

----------


## Ladida

*tinca18* danas sam isla vidjeti sto je s drugom stanicom, dal' se razvila do blastice, međutim nije  :Sad: 
Nadamo se da je mrvica u meni još živa, ali nekako mi je pouzdanje palo  :Sad:  Nemam nekih simptoma koje bih mogla povezati s implantacijom, osim superosjetljivih grudi, koje su takve cca još od štoperice. Kako si ti?

----------


## Ladida

Joj da! I grozna mi je probava  :neznam:   :drek:

----------


## LaLuna

Ladida nemam ni ja nikakvih simptoma, osim koje si spomenula... ali evo, beta je lijepa i jedva čekam uzv. Trebam regulirat štitnjaču, pa mi je pojačana doza eutyroxa a endokrino kaže uzeti i 2 kapi joda pa me jako zanima koja su vaša iskustva? Uz prenatal, naravno...

----------


## Tinca18

Ladida, zao mi je zbog blastice, moras se nadati da ce mrvica u tebi rasti.
Ja nemam vise bas nekih simptoma, svi nestali osim danasnje vroglavice

----------


## Tinca18

LaLuna tjesim se tvojim neimanjem simptoma.
Danas mi je 8dnt 3dnevnih pa me zanima da li da radim testic ili da cekam betu u petak??

----------


## sara79

> LaLuna tjesim se tvojim neimanjem simptoma.
> Danas mi je 8dnt 3dnevnih pa me zanima da li da radim testic ili da cekam betu u petak??


Ja nisam imala simptome i prvi test sam radila na 9 dnt 3 dnevnih i bio je pozitivan.
Geratherm test sam radila od 10 miu osjetljivost.
Ponovila sam jos dva do bete koju sam na 14 dnt vadila.
Pise u potpisu.
U pravilu moze i ranije. 

Cure nek vam je sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Zapravo ne pise beta u potpisu vec sam tamo na temi za statistiku pisala.

----------


## Hay123

Ladida, nemoj bit jako zalosna radi embrija, jako cesto se dogodi da on ne dodje do blastice! Zapravo je veca steta sto ti nisu ubacili oba dva ali vrlo vjerojatno ovaj sto ti nisu ubacili ne bi ni dosao do blastice. Ovaj sto ga cuvas u sebi nadajmo se da je bio bolji zato su ga odlucili ubaciti, drzim fige!
Sto simptoma tice, usporena probava, osjetljive bradavice, bolne grudi ja to pripisujem progesteronu... Test mozete pisati 10dnt za 3 dnevni embrij, trebalo bi tad pokazati!

----------


## sara79

> LaLuna tjesim se tvojim neimanjem simptoma.
> Danas mi je 8dnt 3dnevnih pa me zanima da li da radim testic ili da cekam betu u petak??


Tinica jesi radila test?

----------


## sara79

Oprosti Tinca18 :/

----------


## Tinca18

Nisam danas, nisam ga ni kupila jos, aaaaaaa...
Idem u ljekarnu popodne pa cu vjerojatno sutra ujutro.

----------


## Tinca18

Evo uradila test onaj super osjetljivi, i negativan.
Danas mi je 9dnt, mislite li da li bi mogla sutra na betu, sluzbeno bi trebala u petak, al ako je negativno, moram u pon na posao, pa bi morala znati....

----------


## 202Mare

Koliko dugo čekate nalaz bete nakon vađenja krvi?

----------


## Tinca18

Kad vadim ujutro, ako hocu nalaz na mail dođe oko 15h.

----------


## Ladida

Tinca18, u kojoj si klinici kada već betu možeš vaditi u petak, tj. 11dnt?
Zao mi je da je -, i ja sam htjela raditi 9 dan, tj. U ned. Beta mi je navedena tek' za 18.7.
Možda se sutra stvari promijene  :Smile:  jesi kupila više testova? 

Pozz, Mare202. Ja mislim da je beta gotova isti dan (privatno sigurno), eventualno 2. dan (ispravite ako grijesim, jer nisam još radila)

----------


## Tinca18

Kupila sam jos jedan za jutarnji urin.
U Beti+ sam, rekli su test 14 dana od punkcije, a to je u petak.

----------


## Vaki

Kod nas su nalazi isti dan.
Nadam se da je još rano, ipak je tek 9.dt.

----------


## Sarah777

> Koliko dugo čekate nalaz bete nakon vađenja krvi?


Ja sam bila dosla na polikliniku ri za vadit betu...bilo je 7 i 10 ujutro. Red do ceste. MM dobio fraz kad je vidio pa kaze sjedaj u auto idemo u medico. U medicu obavila sve za 30ak minuta, iza 11h salju nalaz na mail. Toplo preporucam tu soluciju.

----------


## Sarah777

Cure nemojte se bedirat negativnim kucnim testovima, ponovite za par dana... 9dnt, ako je embrij 3 dana star transferiran...znaci to je 12 dana. Cekajte bar 14 dana tj 11dnt... evo pogledat cu bas kasnije kojo dnt je meni bio pozitivan kucni test. ...ne mogu se sad pomaknut sa kauca, mucno mi je

----------


## 202Mare

Hvala,ja sam u Osijeku tako da cu vidjeti kako je ovdje.

----------


## Ladida

Ja sam jutros imala bolove kao pred menstruaciju, 6dnt. Proljev još uvijek.
Mislim da znam kakav me rezultat čeka  :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

Piješ magnezij? Od njega zna biti takva stolica, a taj osjećaj kao pred mjesečnicu je isti kao kad zatrudniš...

----------


## Ladida

> Piješ magnezij? Od njega zna biti takva stolica, a taj osjećaj kao pred mjesečnicu je isti kao kad zatrudniš...


Joj Vaki, nije magnezij  :Sad:  Prije nego sam počela s lijekovima, prestala sam uzimati sve vitamine i minerale koje sam pila (tako su preporučili) i onda taj proljev sad više ne znam točno jel od štoperice ili punkcije traje ali cca. i to većinom u jutarnjim satima. Ništa strašno, ali već me muči. Idem sutra doktoru zatvorit bo, pa ću mu reći za to.

----------


## Hay123

> Ja sam jutros imala bolove kao pred menstruaciju, 6dnt. Proljev još uvijek.
> Mislim da znam kakav me rezultat čeka


Drzim fige da nije od menstruacije nego da se mrvica sve dublje ugnježđuje!
Ja sam te bila skuzila da imas zatvor! Hmm kako su visoke temperature i ako uzimas mlijecne proizvode bit ce ti mozda od toga!

----------


## Ladida

Hvala svima na ohrabrenju  :psiholog: 
Šta bih ja bez vas  :Smile:

----------


## Antigravity

> Ja sam jutros imala bolove kao pred menstruaciju, 6dnt. Proljev još uvijek.
> Mislim da znam kakav me rezultat čeka


Bolovi ne moraju bit los znak, hoće to i u ranoj trudnoći.  :Smile:  Drži se, bit će sve ok.

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure nemojte se bedirat negativnim kucnim testovima, ponovite za par dana... 9dnt, ako je embrij 3 dana star transferiran...znaci to je 12 dana. Cekajte bar 14 dana tj 11dnt... evo pogledat cu bas kasnije kojo dnt je meni bio pozitivan kucni test. ...ne mogu se sad pomaknut sa kauca, mucno mi je


Ajme Sarah, točno znam kako ti je, bila sam baš sretna kad su prestale te mučnine.. Drzi se!

Slažem se za Medico, 2 puta sam izvadila betu tamo i sve je bilo brzo gotovo.

Glede testova, uzmite si digitalni ako radite tako rano. Meni je u neuspješnom postupku 9.dnt pokazao minus i zbilja je tako bilo. A u uspješnom mi je 9.dnt pokazao + (3-dnevni 8-stanicni embrij).

----------


## MariNala

Evo mene, napravila sam već tri testića i negativni. Čak sam i u utorak lagano prokrvarila, sad se još jedino tiješim da je možda jedna mrvica ostala pošto su vraćene dvije, ali najbolje da se pripremim na negativnu betu s obzirom na negativne testove. Mislim da bi se ipak bio plusić da sam trudno s obzirom da je danas 14. dan od transfera.

----------


## Tinca18

*MariNala*, baš mi je žao, mislim da bi ti testovi trebali biti pozitivni ako je 14dnt, ali beta će pokazati najbolje.

Ladida, nadam se da su bolovi od implementacije, i da je već danas bolje  :Smile: 


Evo da prijavim i ja, nakon dva negativa testa, beta isto negativna 1.2 11dnt.  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vaki

Uh, cure baš mi je žao.  :grouphug:

----------


## Ladida

Zao mi je Marinala i Tinca18  :Sad: 
Grozno je toliko iščekivati, pa ništa! Sva sreća, jake smo pa idemo dalje  :Smile: 
Na mene se danas moj dr izderao da šta kompliciram i pitam kad bi najranije mogla pišnut test, da oni ionako mogu ispast lažno pozitivni zbog brdo hormona koje sam uzimala i uzimam. Čekajte betu!
Ušutkao me skroz i rastužio. 
Jučer sam bila neopisivo dobre volje, nije bilo više bolova kao pred m. Ali navečer je krenulo oštro probadanje u jajnicima, onako na prepad svaki put i tako i jutros malo. Nekako mi se čini da ima zaostalih folikula? (primjećeni na transferu)

----------


## Hay123

Zao mi je za ove negativne testove i bete, nije lako, treba biti borac i iscupat se i izvuc snagu nakon pada  :grouphug: 
Ladida vrijeme je za jedan pozitivan ishod!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - kako to misliš? Nisu ti ih sve punktirali pa su ostali? Inače, meni nikad nisu testovi bili lažno pozitivni, a napišala sam ih se...

----------


## Ladida

Vaki, ni meni nije jasno što se dogodilo. Valjda je to kod mene sporo išlo i nije bilo dohvatljivo\vidljivo bo, ne znam... I doktorica je bila iznenađena i rekla da izgleda da ipak nisam low responder. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Ladida

A što se tiče mog dr. Nek' samo baljezga, ne može ni zamisliti koliko smo nestrpljive  :Sad:  ja ću svejedno pišnut jedan u ned, pa jedan u pon i tako dok ih ima  :Very Happy:  i ja vjerujem da nema toliko mogućnosti da budu lažno pozitivni

----------


## Ladida

Cure, negdje sam pročitala... "između ivf pauza, možeš raditi prirodnjake svaki ciklus..." pa me zanima na što se to odnosi, pošto sam ja svoje prirodnjake ispucala. Da li se to može u mom slučaju raditi u Kbc uz plaćanje ili bih trebala negdje privatno? Koliko cca koštaju prirodnjaci?

----------


## Vaki

Možeš i u klinici, tamo plaćaš kao i kod privatnika. Mislim da je to oko 4000 kn.

----------


## Ladida

9dt - test negativan

----------


## sally

Evo mene opet  u petak vraćene 2 blastice(krio) nadam se da taj put cemo napokon viditi taj plusić. Odmah nakon transfera bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha koji i dalje traju...15.7 vadimo betu ako u međuvremenu ne dobijem

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav, Sally. Sretno  :Smile: 
Zanima me tvoje iskustvo s IVF poliklinikom. Možda bih između ivf pauza potražila spas privatno u prirodnom ciklusu dok čekam. Može i pp da ne idemo offtopic  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

> 9dt - test negativan


Draga Ladida, bas mi je zao, probaj i sutra pisnut, embrij ti je bio trodnevni pa nikad se ne zna mozda je bilo prerano. Iskreno sam se nadala da ce kod tebe bit nesto od ovog transfera! Ja jos na folikulometrijama, drugi tjedan bi trebala na transfer ako bude srece!
Sally, sretno, drzim figeee

----------


## Sarah777

Marinala, Tinca18, Ladida... zao mi je cure...
Ne gubite nadu, pokazati ce se i taj plusic kad tad. Samo strpljenja i pozitivno misliti! Drzim vam fige za sljedece postupke. 
Ako ikako mozete, preporucam vam da odete privatno u neku od poliklinika. Ili, imate i poliklinike koje uzimaju odredjeni broj pacjentica preko hzzo pa se raspitajte malo. Znam da to radi isto jedna dobra poliklinika u samoboru, joj ne mogu se sjetiti trenutno kako se zove..

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Sarah. Mislim da je to poliklinika Škvorc. navodno i betaplus ima preko hzzo, ali manje. Međutim, za CITO i IVF sam ipak čula da su najuspješnije. Budem im se obratila pa ću, nadam se, odlučiti najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## Hay123

> Hvala, Sarah. Mislim da je to poliklinika Škvorc. navodno i betaplus ima preko hzzo, ali manje. Međutim, za CITO i IVF sam ipak čula da su najuspješnije. Budem im se obratila pa ću, nadam se, odlučiti najbolje


Sto je sa poliklinikom Podobnik? Jel bio netko tamo? Nisam sigurna koliko imaju uspjeha i koliko rade postupke... Cula sam da imaju jako dobre embriologe sto je isto dosta bitno!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - možda je ipak malo rano za test?
Kod Podobnika radi dr. Alebić, a njega puno hvale. 
Kod Lučingera kao embriolog radi Lana, a kod Radončića radi Patrik. Za njih sam čula da su odlični embriolozi. Za druge ne znam, što ne znači da nisu dobri.
Sally i Hay-sretno!
Ladida - tebi također!

----------


## sally

Mene odmah nakon transfera pocelo probadati u donjem dijelu trbuha, danas je 3dnt a i dalje me probada tako da sam zvala polikliniku. Prof kaže da to neće utjecati na ishod i da si popijem nešto protiv bolova. Una li netko iskustva sa takvim bolovima?????

----------


## Sarah777

> Hvala, Sarah. Mislim da je to poliklinika Škvorc. navodno i betaplus ima preko hzzo, ali manje. Međutim, za CITO i IVF sam ipak čula da su najuspješnije. Budem im se obratila pa ću, nadam se, odlučiti najbolje


Tako je, da, Skvorc. Meni je bila njih preporucila moja gin jer je imala dosta zena koje su kod njih ostvarile svoju trudnocu. 
MM i ja smo onda se bili raspitivali, zvali ih, to je bio cca 11.mj prosle godine ali nisu tada bili jos imali info da li ce primati pacjente preko hzzo i koliko. Pa kao kontaktirat cemo ih kasnije.. 
U medjuvremenu smo mi i dalje istrazivali i odlucili se za Cito polikliniku u Splitu, i eto u meni raste nasa Cito bebica sada. Danas evo smo napunili 9tjedana trudnoce.
Cito svakako preporucam, ne zato sta je nama uspjelo iz prve, nego zato sta su tamo svi tako dragi, strucni, na raspolaganju kad ih god trebas, da li preko mobitela ili maila ili u zivo.. sve su nam uvijek objasnili detaljno i mm je bio odusevljen sa njima. A kad je on odusevljen sa nekim dr onda je to stvarno to...  :Smile:  
Ako ti bude trebalo vise info o tome kako mi je isao postupak kod njih, pitaj me slobodno.  :Smile: 
Platis ali bome znas sta si platila tamo...

----------


## Sarah777

> Mene odmah nakon transfera pocelo probadati u donjem dijelu trbuha, danas je 3dnt a i dalje me probada tako da sam zvala polikliniku. Prof kaže da to neće utjecati na ishod i da si popijem nešto protiv bolova. Una li netko iskustva sa takvim bolovima?????


Ako ces pit nesto protiv bolova, ako bas ne mozes izdrzat, onda si popij lupocet ili lekadol, to je dozvoljeno u trudnoci (ako baaaas moras uzet tabletu).
Nisam nakon niti jednog transfera imala bolove. Da nije tebi hiperstimulacija u pitanju??

----------


## sally

Sarah - vratili su mi smrzlice (blastociste). A i sama mislim da nema potrebe piti tablete više je u pitanju zabrinutost nego bol....

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Sarah777, razmišljam ja i o CITU ali Zg mi je bliže. Iako za uspjeh mi ne bi bilo mrsko ni u Češku :D
Najviše me brine kako to sve obaviti npr. U CITU pošto je privatno i na temelju čega bih dobila bolovanje. Kako je kod vas tekao sad ovaj proces? Koliko ste često putovali od početka do transfera? Sve me zanima!

----------


## sara79

> Mene odmah nakon transfera pocelo probadati u donjem dijelu trbuha, danas je 3dnt a i dalje me probada tako da sam zvala polikliniku. Prof kaže da to neće utjecati na ishod i da si popijem nešto protiv bolova. Una li netko iskustva sa takvim bolovima?????


Mozda je u pitanju implantacija jer blastocista se doslovno odmah krene implantirati pa to zna i boliti.
Znaci nakon transfera se izlijeze i krene implantacija kojoj treba par dana 3-4 dana. 
Jos ako primjetis sutra prekosutra malo smedjkastog onda je vjerojatno to.
Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - dok ti cure ne odgovore, bolovanje dobiješ na temelju toga što će ti doktor napisati preporuku za mirovanje. Nema veze što ideš privatno.

----------


## sally

Joj Saro79 (imenjakinjo i generacijo) iz tvoja usta u Božije uši ....jako mi je teško nadati se nakon svih ovih poraza...kažem svejedno mi je kako bude bilo ce biti a opet je to samo jedna velika laž...itekako ce mi biti teško ako i ovaj put ode po zlu....do onda pokušavam biti pozitivna❤

----------


## Sarah777

> Sarah - vratili su mi smrzlice (blastociste). A i sama mislim da nema potrebe piti tablete više je u pitanju zabrinutost nego bol....


Eto vidis, sad si i sama sebe smirila. 
Samo opusteno i mislit pozitivno! 
Drzim fige za lijepu betu!

----------


## Sarah777

> Hvala, Sarah777, razmišljam ja i o CITU ali Zg mi je bliže. Iako za uspjeh mi ne bi bilo mrsko ni u Češku :D
> Najviše me brine kako to sve obaviti npr. U CITU pošto je privatno i na temelju čega bih dobila bolovanje. Kako je kod vas tekao sad ovaj proces? Koliko ste često putovali od početka do transfera? Sve me zanima!


Mozda ti je zg blize ali ako je cito bolji onda se vise isplati malo dalje otici  :Smile: 

Mi smo imali sljedecu situaciju,
MM je platformas, na poslu je 35 dana pa je 35 dana doma. Bila sam u teskoj paranoji ako cu dobit stvari na vrijeme da stignemo sve obaviti kada on se vrati kuci (zakazan let za doma mu je bio 1.5.) a meni po nekoj reguli stvari trebale doc oko 13.5. Al kako su mi prosle stvari kasnije, uzasno me bilo strah da ce i ovaj put i da necemo stic. Tako ja reagiram na stres, kasne mi stvari...  I u dog.sa dr.iz Cita sam uzela kutijicu kontracepcijskih tableta kako bi po prestanku dobila stvari pa da stignemo sve na vrijeme.
Dragi dosao kuci 1.5., ja dobila stvari nekoliko dana nakon toga i pocela se bockat sa Gonalom. (Gonal sam imala kod sebe jer sam ga uzela iz Cita kada smo bili kod njih u ozujku na 1.konzultacijama i dogovoru). Dakle pocela sam se bockat i javila se u Cito da sam krenula sa tim. Na 6.dan treba biti 1.folikulometrija, a nama je taj 6.dan padao na subotu 11.5.i rekao je dr da dodjem u 8h ujutro na uzv. Onda smo se uhvatili booking.com i rezervirali si smjestaj od petka 10.5. pa do 24.5. (ako se dobro sjecam datuma, znam da je bio cetvrtak zadnji dan).  Racunala sam to tako da sam uzela u obzir transfer na 5.dan plus dodatni dan da bas se ne tresuckam u autu nakon transfera. 
U petak nakon mog posla, dragi spremio stvari i psa i dosli su po mene na posao i krenuli smo za St. Stigli tamo oko 22h, smjestili se i isli spat i u sub ujutro smo u 8.bili na 1.uzv na kojem mi je odredjena dalja terapija, doza...sve.
U pon,13.5., nazvala sam svoju gin da mi otvori bolovanje. Stavljaju to na neku sifru "postupci vezani za potpomognutu oplodnju" ili tako nekako se zove i na temelju toga imas pravo na 14 dana bolovanja. 
Transfer je eto bio na 3.dan, ponedjeljak je bio...a nama rezervacija do cetvrtka... nismo izdrzali vise pa smo u srijedu ujutro spakirali stvari i pravac rijeka  :Smile: 
Bolovanje mi je isticalo a imala sam jos nekoliko dana do bete.. kucni test vec bio pozitivan ali me bilo strah vjerovati jer sam bila na boosterima. Zvala sam gin nek mi produzi bolovanje za jos tih tjedan dana i stavila je to na sifru neku komplikacije vezane za postupak potpomognute oplodnje. Za nekoliko dana vadila sam betu, a 2 dana nakon toga ponovila betu. Javila svojoj gin nalaze i prebacila mi je bolovanje na komplikacije u trudnoci. Rijeseno  :Smile: 

Sori ako ima typo gresaka, tipkam preko mobitela.

----------


## sara79

> Joj Saro79 (imenjakinjo i generacijo) iz tvoja usta u Božije uši ������....jako mi je teško nadati se nakon svih ovih poraza...kažem svejedno mi je kako bude bilo ce biti a opet je to samo jedna velika laž...itekako ce mi biti teško ako i ovaj put ode po zlu....do onda pokušavam biti pozitivna❤


Sally  :Heart: 

Kako si danas?
Znam da je svaki neuspjeh tezak! Meni je trebalo 7 postupaka za jedno dijete!!!!

----------


## sally

Više me ne probada, sada bol u trbuhu  kao pred menzis a grudi pulsiraju....kako drugima? Ima po koja sretna vjest da nam malo digne moral Sretno svimaaaaa❤

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Sarah777. Javila sam se CITU, prvo cu im poslat dosadašnje nalaze pa ćemo se dog za dalje (kad smo već kod toga, nisam nikad kopirala nalaze, sve je u Ri. Daju li oni karton samo za kopiranje?) 
Jako smo brzo iskomunicirali i dr je odmah rekao da nije pobornik prirodnjaka jer je mala uspješnost.
Inače kod mene 11dt i ništa. Nema druge crtice... Maloprije počeli opet menstrualni bolovi (4 dana do m) i ne znam ima li više smisla nastaviti s crinoneom.

----------


## Sarah777

> Hvala, Sarah777. Javila sam se CITU, prvo cu im poslat dosadašnje nalaze pa ćemo se dog za dalje (kad smo već kod toga, nisam nikad kopirala nalaze, sve je u Ri. Daju li oni karton samo za kopiranje?) 
> Jako smo brzo iskomunicirali i dr je odmah rekao da nije pobornik prirodnjaka jer je mala uspješnost.
> Inače kod mene 11dt i ništa. Nema druge crtice... Maloprije počeli opet menstrualni bolovi (4 dana do m) i ne znam ima li više smisla nastaviti s crinoneom.


Ma joj ne prekidaj crinone na svoju ruku. Ako se desi pozitivan rezultat na kraju, samo ces mislit zasto si bila prekinula sa tim. Izdrzi jos malo, pa taman dobila stvari...  

U kbc ri odi slobodno pitat svoje nalaze. Neke ce ti dat, neke ces slikat a neke ce ti oni kopirat. Mene to isto bilo zabrinulo ali nije bilo nikakvih problema, sestrice tamo su super drage  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah777

Heeej curke, gdje ste, sta ima novoga?

----------


## sally

Evo mene 7dnt mestrualni bolovi...još uvijek imam vjere nekako bez obzira na bolove neka pozitiva me pere ponedjeljak je dan-x

----------


## LaLuna

Bili na prvom UZV i kuca ❤️ 
Kakvo olakšanje cure moje...

----------


## Sarah777

> Evo mene 7dnt mestrualni bolovi...još uvijek imam vjere nekako bez obzira na bolove neka pozitiva me pere������ ponedjeljak je dan-x


Sretno!!! Drzim fige!! Javi nam obavezno!

----------


## Sarah777

> Bili na prvom UZV i kuca ❤️ 
> Kakvo olakšanje cure moje...


Ajmeeee!!! Prediivna vijest!! Bravo! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Hay123

> Bili na prvom UZV i kuca ❤️ 
> Kakvo olakšanje cure moje...


Predivno!!! Uzivajte u vašoj neizmjernoj sreći!!!

----------


## LaLuna

Hvala vam cure, Hay na to pomislim ama baš svaki dan... koliko smo sretni i kako nekim parovima treba puno puno duže i s kojim se sve problemima bore...svima najiskrenije želim srecu i srčeko na ultrazvuku i bebicu u rukama

----------


## sally

Cureee ja danas piškila test clearblue onaj digitalni i izašao veliki + (1-2) Sutra vadim betu❤❤❤

----------


## ljube555

> Cureee ja danas piškila test clearblue onaj digitalni i izašao veliki + (1-2) Sutra vadim betu[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Cestitam draga.... 

Koji dan danas nakon transfera???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Bravo cure! Čestitam jednoj i drugoj.

----------


## sally

Danas 9dnt 2blastociste( krio)

----------


## sara79

> Cureee ja danas piškila test clearblue onaj digitalni i izašao veliki + (1-2) Sutra vadim betu❤❤❤


Jojjjj sally jesam ti rekla!!! Bravo i čestitam  :Heart: 
Baš sam imala dobar predosjećaj  :Wink:

----------


## sally

Hvala svima od srca...javim sutra ß

----------


## Hay123

> Hvala svima od srca...javim sutra ß


Sally, cestitam ti!!! Sretno sutra!!!

----------


## LaLuna

Lijepe vijesti ☺️ Čestitam!!!

----------


## Antigravity

@Ladida
Bas mi je zao za minus. Ne znam sto bih rekla, ne mogu zamislit kako je... Drži se i hrabro dalje! 


@LaLuna
Super za srčeko, čestitke još jednom i uživaj u trudnoći! 


@Sally
Čestitam na plusu, neka sve bude super i dalje!


Mi smo na pola puta, sutra idemo na kontrolu. Bebicu osjetim i to mi je nešto najdivnije!  :Heart: 
Onda se sve ostale trudničke poteškoće lakše podnesu...

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala svima od srca...javim sutra ß


Draga, kolika je beta???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sally

Evo stigla moja ß 395.3  :Zaljubljen:  danas 10dnt

----------


## sara79

> Evo stigla moja ß 395.3  danas 10dnt


Bravo i čestitam još jednom! 
Divna beta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara79

> Bili na prvom UZV i kuca ❤️ 
> Kakvo olakšanje cure moje...


Želim ti laganu i bezbrižnu trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Evo stigla moja ß 395.3  danas 10dnt


Cestitam od srca[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Sally - super, sad će seka biti sretna.

----------


## sally

Hvala od srca svima  :Smile:  vaki - seka je presretna.

----------


## lady555

Pozzz cure,nije me bilo 9 mj.na ovoj temi,ali danas sam opet tu... Danas transfer bio 2 zametka,jedan trostanicnie,a drugi cetverostanicni, transfer radjena 3dan nakon aspiracije....sada samo cekati

----------


## sara79

> Pozzz cure,nije me bilo 9 mj.na ovoj temi,ali danas sam opet tu... Danas transfer bio 2 zametka,jedan trostanicnie,a drugi cetverostanicni, transfer radjena 3dan nakon aspiracije....sada samo cekati


Lady sretno! Tko ti je bio na transferu i sto su ti rekli za ostale js.? Jesu sve bile zrele?
Jel imate jos embrija?
Pratim te na temi petrova.

----------


## Vaki

Lady555 - sad ono divno čekanje... Sretno!

----------


## lady555

Sara79 iskreno malo sam i razocarana,od 20 oocita 17 zrelih od toga 12 su oplodili,a kao 5 nisu jer nisu bile kvalitete za zamrznuti pa su ih samo odbacili, kod supruga odmrznuli 2 ampule u 2 nista nije bilo u jednoj 15 spermija....

Tako da nemam nista ni zamrznuti ni odmrznuti heheh...

----------


## lady555

Prof V. Mi je bio na transferu i stvarno mi je sve pokazivao na uzv....

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 iskreno malo sam i razocarana,od 20 oocita 17 zrelih od toga 12 su oplodili,a kao 5 nisu jer nisu bile kvalitete za zamrznuti pa su ih samo odbacili, kod supruga odmrznuli 2 ampule u 2 nista nije bilo u jednoj 15 spermija....
> 
> Tako da nemam nista ni zamrznuti ni odmrznuti heheh...


Uh s razlogom si razocarana.
Ako ste imali jos smrznutih ampula a znaju kakva je situacija kod tvog m. trebali su jos odmrznuti da se iskoristi na najbolji moguci nacin 20 dobivenih js i da te postede jos jednog eventualno postupka ako se odlucis ici  tj. ako ovaj ne uspije.
Moglo je se ovdje dobiti vise embrija...steta!

Al glavu gore jer najgore je ostati bez transfera!!!

----------


## lady555

> Uh s razlogom si razocarana.
> Ako ste imali jos smrznutih ampula a znaju kakva je situacija kod tvog m. trebali su jos odmrznuti da se iskoristi na najbolji moguci nacin 20 dobivenih js i da te postede jos jednog eventualno postupka ako se odlucis ici  tj. ako ovaj ne uspije.
> Moglo je se ovdje dobiti vise embrija...steta!
> 
> Al glavu gore jer najgore je ostati bez transfera!!!


I ja mislim da su trebali iskoristiti sve i probati oploditi,jer iovako se ne mogu odlučiti na novi postupak,ako bude trebalo jer ima jos 3 ampule u kojima vjerovatno ima vrlo mali broj spermija,ali sta je tu je.... Nadati se samo da Ce uspjeti sada...

----------


## Azoivi

> Pozzz cure,nije me bilo 9 mj.na ovoj temi,ali danas sam opet tu... Danas transfer bio 2 zametka,jedan trostanicnie,a drugi cetverostanicni, transfer radjena 3dan nakon aspiracije....sada samo cekati


Pozdrav, vidim u potpisu da ste i vi borci sa azoo! Možeš li mi reci nakon kojeg puta ste uspili i kakva je oplodnja? Kakve su uopće šanse nas s ovom dijagnozom? Iza nas su  1.ICSI i 2 FET... od 17 JS 10 oplođenih , neke vraćene u stadiju blastice, neke u stadiju embrija, ali nista ...

----------


## lady555

> Pozdrav, vidim u potpisu da ste i vi borci sa azoo! Možeš li mi reci nakon kojeg puta ste uspili i kakva je oplodnja? Kakve su uopće šanse nas s ovom dijagnozom? Iza nas su  1.ICSI i 2 FET... od 17 JS 10 oplođenih , neke vraćene u stadiju blastice, neke u stadiju embrija, ali nista ...


Uspjeli smo dobiti curicu iz prvog pokušaja,rađen ICSI/TESE na 3jajne stanice sa nepokretnim spermijima i nekim čudom se oplodilo i 3 dan bio transfer....tako da ima šanse...jest da je mala, ali postoji....

Vi imate jos smrznuti zametaka?

----------


## Azoivi

> Uspjeli smo dobiti curicu iz prvog pokušaja,rađen ICSI/TESE na 3jajne stanice sa nepokretnim spermijima i nekim čudom se oplodilo i 3 dan bio transfer....tako da ima šanse...jest da je mala, ali postoji....
> 
> Vi imate jos smrznuti zametaka?


Stvarno svaka čast , rijetki su sretnici ko vi! Ne na žalost nemam vise, ja sam u postupku u Njemačkoj i oni su to na neki svoj način , zaleđivali i određivali i nemam vise smrzlica, duga priča. Mi smo tesom pronašli 10 proba (cjevčica) i po riječima doktora sve su dobre kvalitete, ali ja ne znam po čemu on to zna! 1 su odledili sad u prvom postupku. Da li vama odlede vise proba u jednom postupku, kako to rade ovdje uopće ?

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno svima u postupcima  :Smile: 
lady555, jesam li dobro razumjela da su tvoje zrele jajne stanice bačene? 




> Sara79 iskreno malo sam i razocarana,od 20 oocita 17 zrelih od toga 12 su oplodili,a kao 5 nisu jer nisu bile kvalitete za zamrznuti pa su ih samo odbacili, kod supruga odmrznuli 2 ampule u 2 nista nije bilo u jednoj 15 spermija....
> 
> Tako da nemam nista ni zamrznuti ni odmrznuti heheh...

----------


## lady555

> Stvarno svaka čast , rijetki su sretnici ko vi! Ne na žalost nemam vise, ja sam u postupku u Njemačkoj i oni su to na neki svoj način , zaleđivali i određivali i nemam vise smrzlica, duga priča. Mi smo tesom pronašli 10 proba (cjevčica) i po riječima doktora sve su dobre kvalitete, ali ja ne znam po čemu on to zna! 1 su odledili sad u prvom postupku. Da li vama odlede vise proba u jednom postupku, kako to rade ovdje uopće ?


Sada su uzimali prvo jednu ampulu pa odmrznuli i provjeravali situaciju,nije nista bila i tako jos dvije, u trećoj je bilo 15 spermija i sa njima su oplodili moje jajne stanice, ima jos 3 ampule smrznute

----------


## lady555

> Cure sretno svima u postupcima 
> lady555, jesam li dobro razumjela da su tvoje zrele jajne stanice bačene?


Biologica se izrazila" 17 zrelih jajni stanica 12 smo oplodili,a ovih 5 nisu bile dobrog kvaliteta pa nije bilo smisla da se zamrzavaju" tako da su ih odbacili nisu ni pokušali oploditi....

----------


## Azoivi

> Biologica se izrazila" 17 zrelih jajni stanica 12 smo oplodili,a ovih 5 nisu bile dobrog kvaliteta pa nije bilo smisla da se zamrzavaju" tako da su ih odbacili nisu ni pokušali oploditi....


Želim ti i ovaj put isti uspjeh kao i prvi put i onda da se upišeš u knjigu nekih čuda... al super ohrabrujuće je ovako nešto pročitati s obzirom da smo mi uvijek na prvu ruku od strane doktora otpisani...

----------


## Vaki

Vjerojatno su bile prezrele. Rijetki su slučajevi da su baš sve jajne stanice za oplodnju. Bude tu i nezrelih i prezrelih, na žalost.
Samo polako do bete... Imaš li još što u terapijl uz utrogestane?

----------


## lady555

Samo utrogestan i čekanje,danas 2dnt ali nista ne osjetim to mi je cudno,jedino me boli desni jajnik,ali to jos od aspiracije..

----------


## Inesz

> Biologica se izrazila" 17 zrelih jajni stanica 12 smo oplodili,a ovih 5 nisu bile dobrog kvaliteta pa nije bilo smisla da se zamrzavaju" tako da su ih odbacili nisu ni pokušali oploditi....


Uh, 5 jajnih stanica baciti a rečeno je ranije da su bile zrele. Ne znam... Ja bih tražila na pismeno izvještaj iz labosa na kojem će stajati jasno koji su razlozi bili da na 5 zrelih jajnih stanica nije ni pokušana oplodnja već su bačene.
Jest li imali dovoljno spermija?

----------


## Ladida

Sally wow!  :Smile: 
Svima ostalima sretno u iščekivanju!

----------


## lady555

> Uh, 5 jajnih stanica baciti a rečeno je ranije da su bile zrele. Ne znam... Ja bih tražila na pismeno izvještaj iz labosa na kojem će stajati jasno koji su razlozi bili da na 5 zrelih jajnih stanica nije ni pokušana oplodnja već su bačene.
> Jest li imali dovoljno spermija?


Imali smo 15 spermija samo, koji su bili nepokretni i ne bas najbolji...

----------


## LaraLana

> Samo utrogestan i čekanje,danas 2dnt ali nista ne osjetim to mi je cudno,jedino me boli desni jajnik,ali to jos od aspiracije..


Lady lijepo te je vidjeti opet ovdje.
Kako si?
I sretno naravno  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

Laralana hvala na javljanju,dobro sam danas 8 dnt dobro se osjecam,ali imam osjecaj da nista ni ovaj put,nikakvi simptoma nemam,ali bas nikakvih do bete jos 6 dana....kako su djecica laralana?

----------


## Inesz

Zadnjih godina očito je da su klinike obavile tranziciju sa svježih jajnih stanica na smrznute jajne stanice u donacijskim programima IVF-a.

Na žalost, koliko god postupci zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja oocita tehnički i tehnološki napredovali, ostaje i dalje činjenica da je u stopa živorođenja u tim slučajevima i dalje puno niža nego sa svježim jajnim stanicama.

Ima li šanse da dobijete postupke sa svježim jajnim stanicama u makedonskim klinikama? Ima li donorica?

----------


## Hay123

Inesz da se nadovezem na tvoj prethodni post! Izgleda da je to istina, mi sa 12 zaledjenih oocita od kojih se samo jedna pretvorila u blastocistu nismo nazalost dobili nista.

----------


## Inesz

Hay123, žao mi je. U kojoj si sad fazi?


Inače, ovo o uspjehu s doniranim zamrznutim i svježim j s bilo je za Potpomognutu u Makedoniji.

----------


## Hay123

Aha, ti pricas o doniranim stanicama. Mo nismo jos dosli do toga. Ja sam opet na pocetku ali razmisljam kamo krenut dalje na nove stimulacije, zagreb, ljubljana, maribor... puno je poliklinika... Da li postoji neka vec otvorena tema o tome za koju su se privatnu polikliniku parovi odlucili da ovdje ne idem off topic?

----------


## LaraLana

> Laralana hvala na javljanju,dobro sam danas 8 dnt dobro se osjecam,ali imam osjecaj da nista ni ovaj put,nikakvi simptoma nemam,ali bas nikakvih do bete jos 6 dana....kako su djecica laralana?


Lady znas kako se kaze...kad se najmanje nadas  :Wink: 
Djecica dobro....malac je nedavno sad napunio godinu  :Smile:

----------


## lady555

Danas 10 dnt pisnula test i nema nista,ni umisljene crtice,tako da sam sada sigurna da nije uspjelo nazalost...

----------


## Hay123

> Danas 10 dnt pisnula test i nema nista,ni umisljene crtice,tako da sam sada sigurna da nije uspjelo nazalost...


Draga lady, jako mi je zao, znam kako se osjecas niti kod mene nista ni nakon transfera blastociste. Mislim se da cu ako nista drugo makar ljeto iskoristit...

----------


## lady555

Znam da su sanse bile male,ali uvijek postoji nada da Ce uspjeti... Nema druge nego odustati...

----------


## Ivana2018

Zao mi je lady

----------


## Vaki

Žao mi je cure.
Lady - nema odustajanja. Sad si tužna i ljuta, ali proći će te to. Odmori i u nove pobjede...

----------


## Hay123

> Znam da su sanse bile male,ali uvijek postoji nada da Ce uspjeti... Nema druge nego odustati...


Lady znam da je najlakse reci tako ali, pa neces odustajati jos si mlada i imat ces jos prilike doci do svoje srece!

----------


## lady555

Tesko hay da suprug ide opet na Tese pa cekati nalaze jel sve u redu i opet rizik...ne znam mozda kad me prodje hehe

----------


## LaraLana

Lady ponovi svakako jos jedan test danas ili sutra!!!!

----------


## lady555

Laralana nazalost ponovila sam jutros,isto sve,nema druge crtice nigdje,danas je moj dan za plakanje hehe...

----------


## Inesz

B]@Nemasekiracije[/B], prodaja na Rodinom forumu je zabranjena!
Obrisala sam tvoje prouke na temama koje moderiram. Molim te da više ne oglašavaš prodaju, ako ti je nešto ostalo od suplemenata - možeš pokloniti.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...99#post3112399

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure, danas je 8dnt. Simptoma nikakvih. Danas sam bila kod ginekologice i rekla joj da se ništa ne događa. Kaže ona ma događa se kako ne. Kada ste vi radile test? Vraćena je blastica 5. dan. Ja sam mislila sutra ali moram na put a mislim da ni + ni - nebi preživjela pa ću pricekat subotu.

----------


## lady555

Ivana mozes sutra vec raditi testic, moze pokazati,ali ne mora značiti... Ja sam imala sve simptome i nista nije bilo,,,tako da ne mora značiti ako ne osjetis nista da je vec gotovo,,cuvam fige za plusic

----------


## Ivana2018

Hvala ti. Mislim da ću u subotu napraviti test jer sutra moram vozit a ako napravim test, šta god on pokazao neću biti sposobna za ništa. Lady kako si ti?

----------


## Vaki

Ivana- ja sam radila već 6.dt i onda se već vidjela lagana crtica. Sretno!

----------


## Ivana2018

Uh ja sam nekako mislila da ću odmah raditi test a sada kada je došlo do toga ispada da me strah.
U svakom slučaju, javim rezultat

----------


## Vaki

Znam kako ti je, no ionako ćeš o tome razmišljati čitavo vrijeme. Sretno, kad god radila test!

----------


## lady555

Ivana mogla si uraditi testic da nas ne drzis u neizvjesnosti hihihi...ja sam to sve potisnula negdje daleko,stalno razmisljam zasto je to tako sve,ali nemam odgovor nikako...ali bit Ce sve dobro,treba uzivati u zivotu

----------


## Ivana2018

A bas razmišljam kako sam mogla da. Hahaha
Mislim da bi bilo bolje u jutro pa ću sutra. Mada imam veću količinu testica pa mogu ponavljati hahaha.
Ma da imam koji smrzlic u rezervi bilo bi lakše. Znaš kako je...

----------


## Ivana2018

Cure evo me sa direktnim prijenosom. Napravila dva testa. Oba dva minusa ko kuca. U utorak ću izvadit betu ali mislim da je to to.

----------


## Vaki

Ivana - grlim! Sto puta sam već ušla na forum da provjerim kakvo je stanje kod tebe.

----------


## Ivana2018

Aaaaa hvala ti šta mislis. Tužna sam ali to znate sve koje ste ovo prošle. Idemo dalje. Ne znam kako ali nekako.

----------


## Hay123

> Aaaaa hvala ti šta mislis. Tužna sam ali to znate sve koje ste ovo prošle. Idemo dalje. Ne znam kako ali nekako.


Ivana  :grouphug:  Probaj se fokusirat na nesto drugo na neko vrijeme i onda ce ti doc volja za dalje!!! Barem kod mene to tako funkcionira!

----------


## Ivana2018

Da imaš pravo. Idem isplanirati neko putovanje pa ću onda dalje. 
Ovo mi je bio prvi postupak i bio mi je bas tezak i psihički i fizički i govorila sam da više u drugi ne idem. A sada ipak razmišljam kako ću ići ponovo. Ovo je ko neka lagana ovisnost hahaha

----------


## lady555

Ivana zao mi je bas sam mislila da Ce to uspjeti od prve,,,glavu gore odmori se i onda u nove pobjede...

----------


## Ivana2018

Evo moje bete 14.3

----------


## Vaki

Jao! Biokemijska trudnoća? Hoćeš li ponavljati betu?

----------


## Ivana2018

Naručila me ginekologica sutra na ultrazvuk. Ne kužim zašto. Moja je na godišnjem pa ju mijenja neka druga. Pa tražit ću sutra da uputnicu za ponavljanje.

----------


## Cvrcak93

Pozdrav,nova sam ovde i bas bez iskustva U procesu smo cekanja bete nakon icsi. Uradila sam test 8.i 9.dnt i bio je pozitivan. Nazalost od 8.dnt sam dobila blago braon krvarenje,koje se 9.dana pretvorilo u svetlo crveno. Da li neko ima iskustvs sa tim ili zna bilo sta ?

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav,nova sam ovde i bas bez iskustva U procesu smo cekanja bete nakon icsi. Uradila sam test 8.i 9.dnt i bio je pozitivan. Nazalost od 8.dnt sam dobila blago braon krvarenje,koje se 9.dana pretvorilo u svetlo crveno. Da li neko ima iskustvs sa tim ili zna bilo sta ?


Naz.gin.da ti pojaca dozu utrogestana i otidi na uzv...

Mozda imas hematom pa on stvara krvarenje

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MariNala

Curke oprostite, nije me bilo neko vrijeme. Držim fige svima koje čekaju rezultat i nama koje nismo uspjele da imamo više sreće idući put. Eto, meni očito hormoni malo podivljali. Nakon negativne bete s nestrpljenjem čekam idući ciklus da idemo dalje, a sad nikako da dođe, kasni mi već 12 dana. Niiisaaam ostala u međuvremenu trudna :D sigurno, jer nemam jajovoda, jedino ako laboranti nìsu pogriješili s betom. Eto, kad nije trebala doći, došla je, a sad nikako. Mislim da mi se sve poremetilo od silnih hormona.

----------


## Vaki

Moguće da ti se poremetilo, ako nisi trudna... Meni je isto znala dosta kasniti nakon postupka.

----------


## stars001

Tako sam ja nakon hipera cekala sljedeći ciklus da idem na transfer i m nikako doci. Jedva ju cekala a ona nikako. Dva tjedna kasnila. I onda sam uz tablete ju dobila i poslije toga transfer i eto dobitan bio... Hvala Bogu ☺️☺️☺️

----------


## Vaki

Cure, da vam javim. Trudna sam!!! Sretna sam kao malo dijete. Danas sam bila na pregledu i slušala kako kuca srčeko mojoj bebici.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, da vam javim. Trudna sam!!! Sretna sam kao malo dijete. Danas sam bila na pregledu i slušala kako kuca srčeko mojoj bebici.


Imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hay123

Ajme Vaki, divno!!! Čestitke!!! Neka sve bude dalje kako treba!
Jesi li upoznata s tim kolika je uspješnost Repromed poliklinike? Iz potpisa vidim da si tamo išla.

----------


## Antigravity

> Cure, da vam javim. Trudna sam!!! Sretna sam kao malo dijete. Danas sam bila na pregledu i slušala kako kuca srčeko mojoj bebici.


Ovo je najdivnija vijest!!! Čestitam draga, neka sve bude savršeno!  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam!
Hay - ne znam točno kolika im je uspješnost, ali znam dosta cura koje su tamo ostvarile trudnoću. Doktor je izvrstan imunolog, a mene je to kopkalo. Embriolog pak je jedan od najvećih stručnjaka kod nas, pogotovo za mušku neplodnost pa smo se tako i odlučili probati kod njih.

----------


## Hay123

Hvala ti Vaki na odgovoru! Istrazit cemo malo gdje krenuti dalje i svaki savjet i informacija je dobrodošla!
Sretnooo dalje i javljaj kako napredujete!

----------


## LaLuna

Čestitke Vaki ☺️
Cure, držim fige da jesen donosi uspjeh svima vama...
Kod mene sve ok, nalazi probira uredni, unatoč godinama, iščekujem skori UZV. Večeras ide zadnji Crinone, i konačno sam se stigla okupati u moru...

----------


## SevenofNine

Do transfera jos nisam stigla no nadam se da cu ovdje dobiti odgovor, sigurno vise znate od mene koja tek idem u prvi postupak.
Drugi dan ciklusa trebam vaditi hormone (a priori ovom ciklusu pila sam estrofem), donijeti nalaz i taj isti dan krenuti s protokolom. Tako mi je receno. Medutim, dobila sam danas(petak u 20h), cini mi se da se nakon 16 sati racuna kao da je prvi dan ciklusa zapravo u subotu.
Sto znaci nedjelja ce mi biti 2 dan, ovo mi je prvi ivf pa ne znam sto ciniti. Traziti nekog privatnika da mi izvadi hormone u nedjelju 2 dc, nalaz donijeti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s protokolom 3 dc?
Ili jednostavno izvaditi hormone 3 dc i tada donijeti na humanu?
Ili se praviti da je danas 1.dc bez obzira sto sam dobila tek u 20 h, izvaditi hormone sutra i krenuti s protokolom?
Ne znam da li moje pitanje zvuci glupo, ali nemam iskustva pa sam zabrijala da je od iznimne vaznosti krenuti sa stimulacijom 2 dc?

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Nisi napisala gdje si u postupku? Petrova vadi hormone svaki dan, pa i nedjeljom, za pacijentice koje su kod njih u postupku. I da, danas ti je tek 1dc, ako si dobila sinoć.  :Smile:

----------


## SevenofNine

U Splitu sam. Od hormona trebam izvaditi e2,p4, lh da vidimo s cim cemo krenuti. Nekakav plan je bemfora/cetrotide. Trebala sam krenuti od 2 dc no ne znam hoce li puno utjecati na rezultat ako krenem od 3 dc. Ne mogu vjerojavati da mi 2 dc bas pada u nedjelju, kao da nikad nista ne moze po planu  :Sad:

----------


## Vaki

Mi smo uvijek kretali 3.dc pa mislim da to i nije tako strašno.

----------


## ljube555

> Mi smo uvijek kretali 3.dc pa mislim da to i nije tako strašno.


Kako si draga??? Krenuli simptome i koliko brojis vec???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Ljube - uh! Mučnine od jutra do mraka. Sve mi diže želudac, mirisi najviše... Sad sam točno 9. tjedana trudna i čekam da se mučnine barem malo smanje. Ostalo je sve o. k.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube - uh! Mučnine od jutra do mraka. Sve mi diže želudac, mirisi najviše... Sad sam točno 9. tjedana trudna i čekam da se mučnine barem malo smanje. Ostalo je sve o. k.


Hvala dragom bogu!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

I ja sam znala krenuti 3dc bez problema. Nije to kasno...

----------


## Ladida

Evo i ja malo zalutala pa vidim
 VAKI!!
Čestitam  :Smile:  sreća najveća!
Kod mene i dalje pauza do 10.mj. U međuvremenu, ništa... 
Ne znam zašto mi lice i vrat divljaju s prištevima, a hormonska slika kao u redu. Ima li netko problem s tim?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav cure! 
Oprostite sto upadam u temu ali imam jedno pitanje!

I ivf postupku, ukoliko ne zelimo zamrzavati, kako to onda ide? Najavim da ne zelim zamrzavanje pa se punktira samo onoliko koliko se planira nazad vratiti? Ili punktiraju sve pa se oplodi samo 1-2 i uniste neoplpdene jajne stanice?
Kolko sam shvatila da se ne unistavaju vec oplodene jel? 
Bila sam na VV danas na dog za insemenaciju, ali nisam to pitala soc.radnicu jer se nisam sjetila u svemu tome.
Mi iskreno ne bi htjeli nista zamrzavati pa me zanima kako to onda ide?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ako sam dobro shvatila vi idete na inseminaciju? Kod inseminacije nema punkcije niti zamrzavanja.

----------


## Munkica

Ja bih ti savjetovala da dobro razmislite. Svaka stimulacija je fizički (i psihički) zahtjevna. Određen broj jajnih stanica ne znači nužno da ćete imati i toliko embrija, a nakon transfera ne znači da ćeš odmah ostati trudna. To bi značilo da u slučaju neuspjelog transfera moraš svaki puta ponovno odraditi stimulaciju i punkciju jajnih stanica, čekati da prođe vrijeme u slučaju neuspjelog postupka (moja klinika kaže max 3 stimulacije godišnje), trošiti postupke koji idu na račun HZZO-a, a kasnije sama plaćati ako ne uspije, a zamrznutih embrija nema, a nažalost nema garancije da će postupci biti uspješni.
Dobro, dobro razmisli prije takve odluke, pogotovo ako još nisi s ivf-om počela pa možda nisi u potpunosti ni svjesna što te očekuje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ivana, idemo na insemenaciju ali se raspitujem unaprijed.

Munkica, ja ne znam da li sam ja dobro shvatila. Ali ako ostanu zamrznuti embriji mi smo nakon pet godina obavezni placati 1000kuna godisnje njihovo cuvanje htjeli, ne htjeli. Ja sam mozda nesto krivo shvatila, jer po tome ja mogu biti baba od 80god i placati cuvanje embrija. Meni se opcenito ne svida ideja da oni stoje smrznuti godinama, pogotovo ako odlucimo da necemo vise od jedne trudnoce, jer eto ne vjerujem sustavu. 

E sad, ako sam ja krivo nesto povezala, ili ako imate kakavu informaciju ili ne znam...link ili nesto...i ako imate volje, pomagajte.

I hvala vam unaprijed, stvarno nemam ideju di da se obratim...

----------


## Munkica

Stvarno ne znam kako funkcionira cuvanje zametaka u Hr, ali i zakoni se mijenjaju. Razumijem sto zelis reci, ali vrlo je nezgodno ako odlucis ne smrzavati, a transfer ne uspije...
Uglavnom, zelim ti srecu s inseminacijom  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma znam da, jasno mi je sve kaj si mi napisala i znam da si u pravu. Mozda ni ne dodemo do toga.

Ima li kakvo odbrojavanje za nas koji smo u postupcima raznim? Momentalno sam na odbrojavanju "prije zaceca"?

Munkica, hvala! Sretno od srca svima ovdje!

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - Sretno, draga! Mene su tek sad napali prištići pa mislim da je to ipak od hormona.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Ladida ja sam godinama imala probleme sa sitnim prištićima po licu i dekolteu, najgore bi bilo preko ljeta. Dok se nisam odlučila ići baš redovno na tretmane za lice, čišćenje, mikrodermoabrazija, laser protiv akni i razne pizdarije, to je jedino upalilo. Naravno, kreme su bile neizostavne, najviše mi je pomogla Reviderm Decontract odnosno argy skin, dušu dalo, samo treba biti uporan. Ne bih znala zašto je to tako, prestara sam za akne, ali očito nisam :D
Jagodicabobica prvo vi odradite 1. stimulirani postupak sa blagom stimulacijom, da vidiš kako uopće reagiraš na stimulaciju i kakve su ti kvalitete js. Obično i kod zdravih žena sa super rezervom, bude oko 10 js sa slabijom stimulacijom, a od tih 10 js, možda doguraju do 2-3 blastice koje su spremne za transfer ili zamrzavanje.. a i pitanje je hoće li ti se odmah prvi embrij primiti, tako da svakako preporučam blagu stimulaciju pa da vidiš kako to ide kod vas.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma skuzila sam da sam se previse opteretila scenarijem koji jos nije ni u planu. Tipicno za mene. Tako da sam si sad fokus i istrazivanje odvukla u smjeru inseminacije, a dalje cu mozgati kad i ako do toga dode. 
Sad prvo me ceka druzenje sa klomifenom pa da vidim kakvo ce to iskustvo biti. 
U svakom slucaju hvala vam cure na informacijama. Vibram za sve vas i zelim vam svima srecu!!

----------


## Munkica

Došla sam odbrojavati sama sa sobom  :Smile: 

Beta 1.10. Kaže dr. da su šanse oko 60%.

----------


## milasova8

> Došla sam odbrojavati sama sa sobom 
> 
> Beta 1.10. Kaže dr. da su šanse oko 60%.


Aaa sretno!!! 
Jel to FET?

----------


## Rominka

Munkica, sretno!!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam  :Smile:  

Je, fet je. Imamo 3 embrija. Kazu da su jako lijepi. Na mater i cacu, valjda.  :Smile: 
Sretna sam jer je dr rekao da smijem vjezbati. Cak da bi bilo pozeljno, a s malim djetetom mi treba neki ispusni ventil.

----------


## Munkica

Htjedoh reci, imali smo 3 embrija. Jedan je u meni, 2 u frizeru. 
Sad je sve na Majci prirodi...

----------


## Argente

Munkice, sretno!
Jel se kod vas radi SET u i FET-u? Ta preostala dva su ti isto posebno smrznuta ili skupa?

----------


## Munkica

Smrzavaju se odvojeno. Prema zakonu moze samo jedan embrij u prvom i drugom pokusaju do 36 godina, od 36 2 embrija u prvom i drugom pokusaju i 3 u trecem. Nakon 40 godina nema limita. 
Sad imam 36, ali sam vec bila trudna iz prvog icsia pa onda samo jedan.

Hvala!

----------


## Vaki

Cure, sretno!
Rominka - tebe se sjećam od davnina, sad vidim da si trudna pa moram čestitati! Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Rominka

Hvala Vaki  :Smile: 
valjda je doslo i nasih pet minuta. Idemo dan po dan.

----------


## Konfuzija

Rominka, bas mi je drago  :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

Uhvatila me viroza. 38.7. Prekrasno...
Pijem paracetamole i nadam se da embrij nece otici u kajganu. Jos cu pricekati do testa.

----------


## stars001

> Uhvatila me viroza. 38.7. Prekrasno...
> Pijem paracetamole i nadam se da embrij nece otici u kajganu. Jos cu pricekati do testa.


Bolje mozda ako mozes da ne pijes nista. Ja sam poslije transfera isto imala virozu. Prelezala ju i BINGO. nije to tako ni lose. Padne imunitet pa se bolje hvata. Jer tijelo embrij shvaca kao strano tijelo. A ako je imunitet slab tijelo se nemoze obraniti i onda ostanes trudna

----------


## Munkica

Cini mi se bolje popiti paracetamol nego imati visoku temperaturu. Sinoc je temporalna bila 41. Dugotrajne visoke temperature uzrokuju denaturaciju proteina sto nikako nije dobro za razvoj embrija.

----------


## Munkica

Pisnula test danas 10 dnt. Negativan. Rekla bih banana. Imamo jos 2 smrzlica pa ce se valjda neki od njih primiti. 
Vadim betu po programu u utorak, ali stvarno ne ocekujem nista. 
Nekako mi se cini da bi bilo cudo da se embrij primio. Temperatura 41, smrsavila zbog viroze par kila, dijete bolesno, ne spavam danima...
Pozitivno je sto idemo u Andaluziju i ne da cu se najesti pata negre nego cu se ubiti dok ne nateknem od soli ko krafna  :Smile: 
Idemo dalje u 12. mj :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Shit, Munki.
Al 12.mj. je praktički tu, 2 ciklusa udaljen.
Dobar provod u Andaluziji!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Ardjo!
Nekako je sve islo naopako od transfera  :Smile:  Sad je pomalo i smijesno. 
Mi smo odlucili ponovo probati u 12. jer ce nam 10. i 11. biti puni nekih dogadjanja pa mi se ne da opet razmisljati hoce li se sve poklopiti.

----------


## Munkica

Nego, nisam jutros bacila test odmah u smece. Ostao je kraj umivaonika i uhvatim mm kako ga trese ko toplomjer i ponovo gleda ne bi li rezultat bio pozitivan  :Heart:  Umrla sam od smijeha!

----------


## Argente

A jaadan  :lool:   :Heart:

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, djevojka sa sela - za lice! Trenutno isprobavam skintegru, ali prištevi izlaze, ne mogu im ništa... Trenutno. A i pijem sam već 3.dan estrofem i nije mi ni jasno zašto. Čitala sam da je to za endometrij, a meni je endometrij idealan uvijek bio. Sad za koji dan sam u Ri pa ćemo vidjeti kakvu ću stimulaciju dobiti...
Netko je napisao da je Repromed dobar za mušku neplodnost... Kako je liječe?
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## bubamara39

Evo i mene k vama. Svima zelim plusice od srcaa. Bio mi je transfer u ned, znaci sad je 2dnt, 2 blastice, nista nije bilo za smrznuti. Cicke osjetljive sve drugo ok. Betu vadim 31.10. I pokusavam bit samo opustena i optimisticna, nije uvijek lako, dani su godine spori

----------


## MalaM22

> Evo i mene k vama. Svima zelim plusice od srcaa. Bio mi je transfer u ned, znaci sad je 2dnt, 2 blastice, nista nije bilo za smrznuti. Cicke osjetljive sve drugo ok. Betu vadim 31.10. I pokusavam bit samo opustena i optimisticna, nije uvijek lako, dani su godine spori


Samo strpljivo, držim fige da bude dobitni!  :Smile: 
Evo i ja prijavljujem 5dnt (blastica). Od simptoma bolne i veće grudi i probadanje dole, slično menstrualnim grčevima. Meni je beta 29.10. Prvi postupak je u pitanju, mislila sam da će čekanje bit i gore. Još uvijek sam ok  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Sretno cure  :Smile: 
Dosla sam vam samo dati podrsku! MalaM lijepe simptome imas  :Wink: 

Ja sam od onih koja je nestrpljiva pa sam testice radila dosta rano al su i bili pozitivni  :Smile: 
Kod mene su bili dvodnevni embriji i 10 dan od transfera je jasno bila vidljiva crtica.
Tako da vi s blasticama bez problema mozete 7 ili 8 dan vec test raditi.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## MalaM22

> Sretno cure 
> Dosla sam vam samo dati podrsku! MalaM lijepe simptome imas 
> 
> Ja sam od onih koja je nestrpljiva pa sam testice radila dosta rano al su i bili pozitivni 
> Kod mene su bili dvodnevni embriji i 10 dan od transfera je jasno bila vidljiva crtica.
> Tako da vi s blasticama bez problema mozete 7 ili 8 dan vec test raditi.
> Sretno


Hvala!  :Smile: 
Ja sam primila booster na dan transfera i jučer opet tako da meni nema smisla radit test kad će svakako bit pozitivan  :Smile:  
Ovo moram prijavit, ne znam jel netko imao slično iskustvo..Jučer 5dnt.
Noćas me probudila jaka bol dole i nekako sam se dovukla do wc-a..odjedanput me oblio hladan znoj, zacrnilo mi se, problijedila ko krpa.. mislila sam da ću past u nesvjest, nenormalna slabost. Nekako sam uspila muža probudit. Trajalo je nekih 10min... Kasnije kao da ništa nije bilo. Ta bol za mene nije neka prejaka bol (inače imam jako jako bolne menstruacije) da bi mi ovako loše došlo. Ne znam šta bi mislila.. Nisam baš čula za ovaj simptom al sam sigurna da je nešto značilo, sad je l loše ili dobro, vidit ćemo..

----------


## LaraLana

Mala nemam pojma dal ti je to od boostera mozda ili od implantacije. Implantacija ipak traje par dana.
Ja sam u obje trudnoce imala to preznojavanje 7 ili 8 dan od transfera.

Boosteru treba 6 dana da izadje iz organizma, tako smo tu na forumu cini mi se zakljucili!

----------


## Rominka

Peti dan nakon transfera sam bila u trgovini, na blagajni kad me takva luda bol zafrcila, preznojila sam se i jedva izasla iz trgovine. Potonule su mi ladje, nesto sam nakon toga 6 dan krvaruckala i sad smo 10tt. Nikad prije nisam osjetila da me tako probolo. Do sad sam samo citala da je to cak i ok. Tako da, pomalo. Ne zuri s testom zbog booatera.

----------


## MalaM22

> Peti dan nakon transfera sam bila u trgovini, na blagajni kad me takva luda bol zafrcila, preznojila sam se i jedva izasla iz trgovine. Potonule su mi ladje, nesto sam nakon toga 6 dan krvaruckala i sad smo 10tt. Nikad prije nisam osjetila da me tako probolo. Do sad sam samo citala da je to cak i ok. Tako da, pomalo. Ne zuri s testom zbog booatera.


Meni se ista stvar dogodila samo 4dnt, dakle dan prije ovoga što sam napisala gore. Ovo na 4dnt nisam ni spomenula. Znači isto sam bila u dućanu samo sam ja čekala da mi teta nareže salamu  :Smile: . 
Užasna bol, isto nikad tako jako i oštro, u sekund me oblio hladan znoj.Sve što sam držala u ruci sam morala odložit. Došla kući i nisam se više makla sa kauča. 
Ugl.javim ovdje ishod  :Smile:  Neću ni raditi test, 
u utorak svakako idem vaditi betu.. držite fige  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Cure, 5dnt, 10dno, glavobolja strasna i mucnina. Svadam se sa sobom pisnut test ili ne

----------


## bubamara39

Ipak sam pinula. Vidi se blijeda crtaa...ne mogu vjerovat

----------


## MalaM22

> Ipak sam pinula. Vidi se blijeda crtaa...ne mogu vjerovat


Jeeeeej  :Smile:  Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bubamara39 jesi li ponovila test ili vadila betu mozda?

----------


## Durmire

Zdravo svim devojkama, vidim da ima dosta pozitivne energije pa sam se odlucila prikljuciti i nadati se zajedno sa vama..
Meni je danas 5dnt, 2xdvodnevna - jedan dvocelijski jedan cetvorocelijski. Nemam nikakve veelike simptome sem sledece:nadutost, bol grudi i abdomena na dodir i kada stavljam utrogestan vaginalno - dole je sve natečeno

----------


## bubamara39

> Bubamara39 jesi li ponovila test ili vadila betu mozda?


Daaa, isti dan sam vadila betu i bila je 11.5 sto je ok za 10dno, jucer ponovila test i to onaj jeftini mullerov i isto se vidi crta :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

> Zdravo svim devojkama, vidim da ima dosta pozitivne energije pa sam se odlucila prikljuciti i nadati se zajedno sa vama..
> Meni je danas 5dnt, 2xdvodnevna - jedan dvocelijski jedan cetvorocelijski. Nemam nikakve veelike simptome sem sledece:nadutost, bol grudi i abdomena na dodir i kada stavljam utrogestan vaginalno - dole je sve natečeno


Isti simptomi su bili i meni, samo sto su mivracene 2 5dnevne blastice. 4dnt sam se ispuhala, sise prestale boljet, trbuh nista, sutradan migrena i dan nakon plus. Os trica isto dole oritacija i dao mi rojazol, sve se smirilo, ne koristim dnevne, cesce se perem i to samo cistom vodom i par puta dnevno mijenjam gacice jer to izlazi li izlazi

----------


## Durmire

Bubamaro hvala ti na odgovoru. Moj post je bio nepotpun ne znam kako..

----------


## Durmire

Nije mi nikakva iritacija dole nego kao da je materica nateklaaa i sve ostalo tamo unutra

----------


## Durmire

Draga Bubamaro, hvala na odg. Prethodni post nije bio potpun a novi nece da se objavi  :Shock: . Zapravo nemam dole nikakvu iritaciju nego kao da je sve unutra nateklo - i materica i sve okolo.. Danas mi je tek 5dnt dvodnevnih embrija - treba li da osjecam ikakve simptome? Novost je od jutros dijareja.. A inace mi se konstantno piski ... Ali nista do testa..Imam jos dugih 7 dana  :facepalm:  Bubamaro - tebi su blaste u pitanju tako da mislim da nismo bas u istom sosu. VIdjela sam da je procenat uspjeha za moje malce bas bas mali... ALi se ipak nadam  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

> Draga Bubamaro, hvala na odg. Prethodni post nije bio potpun a novi nece da se objavi . Zapravo nemam dole nikakvu iritaciju nego kao da je sve unutra nateklo - i materica i sve okolo.. Danas mi je tek 5dnt dvodnevnih embrija - treba li da osjecam ikakve simptome? Novost je od jutros dijareja.. A inace mi se konstantno piski ... Ali nista do testa..Imam jos dugih 7 dana  Bubamaro - tebi su blaste u pitanju tako da mislim da nismo bas u istom sosu. VIdjela sam da je procenat uspjeha za moje malce bas bas mali... ALi se ipak nadam


Sve je to tako individualno. Kao rano jest, al i meni je bilo rano i prerano i svejedno sam.osjecala svasta, od povecan8h jajnika i pritiska do cicki preosjetljivih, pa sve to prestalo kad je hlava zaboljela,i evo boli 6.dan :Grin:

----------


## Rominka

Bubamaro jesi li i betu opet vadila?

----------


## Durmire

Ti makar imas simptom da te boli glava a ja ne  - nista.. Mogla bih na maraton - e tako se osjecam

----------


## bubamara39

Evo meeee, beta 128.91, 9dnt! U cetvrtak ponovo. Al ginic kaze da je to toooo, jako sam sretna. I vama svima zelim da sto prije osjetite ovo. Ljubim vas

----------


## ljube555

> Evo meeee, beta 128.91, 9dnt! U cetvrtak ponovo. Al ginic kaze da je to toooo, jako sam sretna. I vama svima zelim da sto prije osjetite ovo. Ljubim vas


[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Durmire

Svaka cast bubamaro!

----------


## Rominka

Bubamaro, super!! Sad polako prema kraju <3

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga Bubamaro, hvala na odg. Prethodni post nije bio potpun a novi nece da se objavi . Zapravo nemam dole nikakvu iritaciju nego kao da je sve unutra nateklo - i materica i sve okolo.. Danas mi je tek 5dnt dvodnevnih embrija - treba li da osjecam ikakve simptome? Novost je od jutros dijareja.. A inace mi se konstantno piski ... Ali nista do testa..Imam jos dugih 7 dana  Bubamaro - tebi su blaste u pitanju tako da mislim da nismo bas u istom sosu. VIdjela sam da je procenat uspjeha za moje malce bas bas mali... ALi se ipak nadam


Moje obje trudnoce su od dvodnevnih embrija i jako sam ponosna na njih!!!
Ja sam vec na 10 dnt imala pozitivan test. Gravignost ultra od 10 miu osjetljivost.
Ja sam imala simptome od 4 dnt kao da cu dobiti i negdje 7 ili 8 dnt jutarnje preznojavanje.
Grudi su bile osjetljive al to mislim da je od uzimanja progesterona.
Prvi put sam betu vadila na 12 dnt a drugi put 15 dnt.
U potpisu pise kolika je bila.
Tebi zelim isto  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

Ladida - Ja sam bila kod njih zbog muške neplodnosti. Embriolog je baš bitan kod takve situacije, a Patrik ima super opremu i znanje pa nekako uspijeva odabrati najbolje plivače.

Bubamaro - čestitam!

----------


## ljube555

> Ladida - Ja sam bila kod njih zbog muške neplodnosti. Embriolog je baš bitan kod takve situacije, a Patrik ima super opremu i znanje pa nekako uspijeva odabrati najbolje plivače.
> 
> Bubamaro - čestitam!


Draga, koliko vi vec gurate??? Koji spol??? Kako osjecas se???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Durmire

LaraLana hvala ti puno ali ja odradih jutros test (osjetljiv na 25miu) i negativan je. 10dnt dvodnevnih

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana hvala ti puno ali ja odradih jutros test (osjetljiv na 25miu) i negativan je. 10dnt dvodnevnih


Koji si test radila, kako se zove?
Ja bi svakako ponovila i sutra i prekosutra, treba dati sansu jos par dana jer nikad se ne zna kad je bila implantacija!

Tako da nemoj to jos odpisati  :Wink:

----------


## Durmire

Test je Babyrapid.. Probacu i ujutru sa drugim koji je 20miu (neki Quick). Ja nisam nasla osjetljiviji od 20

----------


## LaraLana

> Test je Babyrapid.. Probacu i ujutru sa drugim koji je 20miu (neki Quick). Ja nisam nasla osjetljiviji od 20


Cula sam za ta oba testa ali ih ja nisam radila. Svakako napravi i javi! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Rezultat bete 1,2..Ovaj put nista a na proljece nadam se Prag. Srecno svim zenama - cujemo se u aprilu i da budete sve trudne i debele

----------


## rokas

Helou

Prijavljujem FET 2 vrlo dobre blastice u srijedu, 30.10. 
Isli smo u prirodnom ciklusu ali je morao piknuti folikul jer nije sam pukao, znaci punkcija je bila 24.10
Danas 6dnt i osim sto sam napuhana i sva jadna nemam simptoma

----------


## rokas

Stalno racunam, ali zasto je meni tranafer radjen 6 dan?  Blastice su u pitanju
Ok, punkcija je bila oko 14:30h ali opet, zasto 6 dan?! Danas sam to skontala

----------


## Nadia.L

Evo, ženice da i ja napisem svoje iskustvo, amh 7, nakon maticne mlijeci 8,5
Ugl, 3 postupka su iza mene, 1.inseminacija sa klomifenima, 4 folikula, biokemijska
2.Bemfola 3 dana 225, jos 2 dana 150, 5 folikula, 3 oplođene, sve 3 vracene, beta 0
3.dugi protokol, od 23.dana decapeptyl, od 2.dana gonal 250, od 5-9 gonal 200, 10-ti dan bemfola 200- 7 folikula, 5 js,3 oplođene, jedna prezivjela do 4 dana i vracena...cekamo betu.
Ugl, izgleda da mi se najvise isplati popit 3 tabletice klomifena a ne pikati se 20 dana.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Rokas dan punkcije je nulti dan.

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Aha - pardon, sad brojim, peti dan bi ti bio 29.10. Ako je blastica započela hatch onda je bolje transfer napraviti bez problema i šesti dan. Gdje si u postupku? Vjerujem znaju što rade.

----------


## Emicka

Dolazi li iko na ovaj forum..i ja imam ms i zanima me da li jos pisete o ms.

----------


## mejan

gdje si bila u postupcima?

----------


## majic44

> Odlično majci. Ja danas, 12dc dobijam štopericu, u subotu vađenje. Imam dva komada od 18,5mm, a treci se nadzire od 15mm, ali ne polažu nade u njega. Uglavnom, drzim nam fige. Sa niskim amh ovo je ajme.


Eej kako napreduje? Meni danas 10.dan od transfera, vec lagano luda. Imala sam svakakvih simptoma, danas nista. 5.dan su mi krenuli gadni grcevi, mislila sam da cu dobiti ali nista. Stavljam Utrogestane doduse. Ugl dva dana kasni menga a u srijedu beta pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Nadia.L

> gdje si bila u postupcima?


Vinogradska

----------


## Inesz

Emicka,

dobro došla na forum.
Na ovoj temi piše se o iskustvima nakon transfera embrija iz postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF-a).

Ako trebaš IVF, pregledaj i druge teme teme na podforumu: http://forum.roda.hr/forums/87-Potpomognuta-oplodnja
Tema o IVF-u je puno i aktivne su. 

Pravila foruma zahtjevaju odobrenje prvih poruka novoregistriranih članova. Pravila foruma: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

Trebaš napisati još 4-5 poruka na u skladu sa postojećim temama, a nakon toga ćeš i sama moći otvoriti novu temu i ostvariti opciju primanja i slanja privtnih poruka.

Nadam se da ćeš na odgovarajućim temama ovog foruma dobiti odgovore o pitanjima vezanim uz multiplu sklerozu. 

Sigurna sam da ćeš o IVF-u na ovom podforumu u okviru odgvarajućih tema dobiti odgovore i podršku vezanu uz problematiku neplodnosti.

Koliko mi je poznato, ovdje piše jedna divna žena koja se bori s MS i neplodnošću. Nadam se da čita  :Smile:  i da ćete moći ovdje javno ili preko privatnih poruka na forumu komunicirati o problematici multiple skleroze.

Sretno!

----------


## rokas

Ja sam kod dr L.
Jucer beta 209
Zadnji brevactid 1500 je bio 4.11
Dva testa su bila pozitivna, ali sam se bojala da su od inekcije (boostera)....
Ne mirujem i nemam simptoma
Stomak me ne boli
Sike ispuhane, malo boluckaju kad ih dirnem, nisu tamne, nemam zile, ne piskim cesto, nije mi muka, nemam ni jedan simltom... Eto
Pila sam andol 100 od punkcije po jedan, pila vitamine, folnu i magnezij, prije tranafsera jedan diazepam 0.2 jer sam cula da ce mi smanjit kontrakcije maternice i kao da moze pomoci
Drzite se i javljajte se

----------


## Zelja23

Pozdrav cure nova sam,prvo zelim svim cekalicama srpljenje kao i samoj sebe,2.10sam prvi put isla na punkciju,nazalost 4dnt ja sam pocela brljaviti i neuzspjesna trudnoca.prokrvarila sam 7dan nakon transfera,isla sam opet ovaj put u prirodni ciklus,vraćena mi je blacostistica.danas mi je 4dnt malo mi dojke pocele biti osjetljive i povremeno osjetim kao da cu dobiti menstruaciju.betu vadim 18.11
Recite mi vi svoja izkustva??

----------


## Djevojka_sa_sela

Rokas jesi ponavljala betu? Čini mi se da ste uspjeli  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Rokas - čestitam. Sjećam te se još od prije pa me baš veseli da vam je uspjelo. Mislim da s drugog foruma... 
Ostale cure - sretno!

----------


## Koka0904

Ima li smisla radit test 7 dan nakon blastica? Stalno mislim da cu dobit,  nikakvih simptoma

----------


## ljube555

> Ima li smisla radit test 7 dan nakon blastica? Stalno mislim da cu dobit,  nikakvih simptoma


Mozes

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Koka0904

Ok. Strpit cu se jos pa sutra 8 dan napravim.. I do sad mi crinone ne bi iscurio,  a zadnja dva dana mi se to dogodi? Jel moguce da ne stavim dobro?

----------


## rokas

Evo cure, druga beta 625,a treca 1877.... Sutra nam je prvi pregled kod dr L
Javim se

----------


## rokas

Koka normalno je da nemas simptoma. Ako nisi primala boostere mozes slobodno napraviti test.

----------


## Vaki

Ne brini, višak uvijek iscuri. Ja ne mogu bez dnevnih uložaka, sva bih bila mokra zbog tog curkanja od gela.

----------


## rokas

Imamo dvije gs.... Pregled za 7 dana opet... Bez kometara sam ❤️

----------


## Vaki

Bravo! Sretno dalje...

----------


## MonaLi

Pozz curke, dugo me nije bilo  :Smile: 
Sutra mi je 6dpt blastice (FET), ima li smisla pišnuti test?  :Grin: 
Primila sam štopericu 6.11. ali mislim da je to sve otišlo već...?

----------


## rokas

MonaLi ja ne bih tako rano piskila bez obzira jrsam ili nisam primila booster..... Nikaf nisam prije 9dnt i to kad su blastice u pitanju odnosno kad prodje 14 dana od punkcije (ovulacije)... Sto ces ako ti je negativan? Hices plakat ili se mkzes iskulirat i ne mislit na to? Znam da bih se ja sekirala i umirala...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi ja ne bih tako rano piskila bez obzira jrsam ili nisam primila booster..... Nikaf nisam prije 9dnt i to kad su blastice u pitanju odnosno kad prodje 14 dana od punkcije (ovulacije)... Sto ces ako ti je negativan? Hices plakat ili se mkzes iskulirat i ne mislit na to? Znam da bih se ja sekirala i umirala...


imaš pravo, evo nisam danas radila test, nadam se da ću i sutra biti karakter  :Smile:  Užas kako je teško čekati, prošli put sam operirana na 5dnt i vadili su mi betu zbog toga i bila je 10, pa možda evo test ne bi idući dan to ni prepoznao još...

----------


## rokas

MonaLi sretno.... Izdrzi jos malo samo ❤️
Ja sam danas 5+5 i nemam nikakvih simptoma. Nije da bih voljela da sad povraćam hahaha al bar nesto
Samo me stomak boli, lagani grcevi 
Jedva cekam pregled

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav, cure moje. Do sada još nisam nikada vadila betu jer bih procurila u vrijeme kada bih i inače trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Da li ste je vi nekada i unatoč kvarenju vadili?
Danas mi je 10d et i od sinoc pri brisanju ima vodenih smeckastih i svijetlo crvenih mrlja, a danas i curkaju. Bolovi kao pred menstruaciju (koja bi trebala sutra doći).
Pitam vas zato što sam više puta pročitala da su moguća krvarenja, a bila je trudnoća. Beta mi je inače zakazana za 27.11.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav, cure moje. Do sada još nisam nikada vadila betu jer bih procurila u vrijeme kada bih i inače trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Da li ste je vi nekada i unatoč kvarenju vadili?
> Danas mi je 10d et i od sinoc pri brisanju ima vodenih smeckastih i svijetlo crvenih mrlja, a danas i curkaju. Bolovi kao pred menstruaciju (koja bi trebala sutra doći).
> Pitam vas zato što sam više puta pročitala da su moguća krvarenja, a bila je trudnoća. Beta mi je inače zakazana za 27.11.


Ako blastica mozes vec sutra izvaditi betu radi sebi , ustvari mozes i napraviti sutra test najosjetljivi i vec bi trebalo pokazati... ja nakon transfera blastice pocela smedariti od 7dnt a 11dnt beta bila 231 i tako smedarenje sa tragovima krvi bilo skoro do 16tt ... danas curica stara 3.5god... 

SRETNOOOOO

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi sretno.... Izdrzi jos malo samo ❤️
> Ja sam danas 5+5 i nemam nikakvih simptoma. Nije da bih voljela da sad povraćam hahaha al bar nesto
> Samo me stomak boli, lagani grcevi 
> Jedva cekam pregled


Meni su u prošloj trudnoci simptomi krenuli u 7tt, mučnine i tako sve do 12tt, tako da uživaj u pozitivnoj beti bez simptoma  :Grin:  Ja sam tek puuuuno kasnije imala te grceve tj stezanje dole...

Danas mi je 7dpt, nisam radila test jer sam ujutro žurila na posao, eto to me izvuklo  :Smile:

----------


## rokas

Ma mene samo stomak boli, grci, sve ostalo ok. Isto u prosloj trudnoci simptomi krenuli od 8tj....
U petak sam na pregledu kod dr L
Ne znam, kad sam prvi put ostala trudna nisam se ovoliko bojala svega, nekako sam bila "normalnija" hahaha
Sad se svega bojim, strahujem hoce biti sve ok... 
Ti jos malo izdrži

----------


## rokas

*ladida* kod mene kad krene brljanje to je značilo da je sve gotovo i nikad nisam vadila betu. Nisam stigla jer sam dobila kak spada...
Sretno

----------


## MonaLi

> Pozdrav, cure moje. Do sada još nisam nikada vadila betu jer bih procurila u vrijeme kada bih i inače trebala dobiti menstruaciju. Da li ste je vi nekada i unatoč kvarenju vadili?
> Danas mi je 10d et i od sinoc pri brisanju ima vodenih smeckastih i svijetlo crvenih mrlja, a danas i curkaju. Bolovi kao pred menstruaciju (koja bi trebala sutra doći).
> Pitam vas zato što sam više puta pročitala da su moguća krvarenja, a bila je trudnoća. Beta mi je inače zakazana za 27.11.


Da li se radi o blastici? Ako možeš napravi test prije, ako ne dobiješ M. Nema tu pravila, neke krvare, neke ne... držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo me samo da pozelim srecu MonaLi!!  :grouphug: 
Nadam se da nije protiv pravila... 

I naravno sretno svima ostalima  :Heart:

----------


## Ladida

Danas sam kao procurila, ali nije kao inače. Više je brljavo sve... Inače vraćena 3.dan 2 embrija
Nema druge nego još pričekati kraj dana, a od pišanja testova sam odustala od prošlog puta  :Aparatic:

----------


## rokas

Ladida zao mi je, evo iskreno se nadam da ce sve bit ok i da ovo nije M.....
Javi nam se

----------


## rokas

Pitanje, jel normalno da me stalno boli stomak? Znaci boli me od transfera kao da cu svaki cas dobiti..... Rekla sam na pregledu doktoru, on kaze da je to ok, naravno da bih cula vasa iskustva i mišljenja

----------


## Ladida

Hvala, Rokas. Ali mislim da je to to - menstruacija. Takva je čudna, a nije ni čudno od svih tih hormona vjerovatno. Idemo dalje, druge nema.
Ne mogu ti nazalost nista pomoci vezano uz bolove jer nikad jos nisam zatrudnila, ali mislim da bi to moglo biti onako kako Dr. kaze. Sve se mijenja; širi, raste... Pa zato vjerovatno bolovi. Ako nisu jaki, sigurna sam da nisu razlog za brigu i da će brzo sve sjest na svoje  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

> Evo me samo da pozelim srecu MonaLi!! 
> Nadam se da nije protiv pravila... 
> 
> I naravno sretno svima ostalima


 :Heart: 

Ja prijavljujem da sam jučer 7dpt popodne, imala plusić na testu  :Very Happy: 
Još ne vjerujem...  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## MonaLi

Rokas - sasvim normalno da dole boli, maternica raste polako i još svašta nešto se dole događa  :Smile:  I mene evo svaki dan sve jace nekako dole boli, zato sam i radila test jer mi bilo sumnjivo. Mene oko jajnika najviše bolucka...

Ladida - baš jako krvariš? Koji ti je dpt?

----------


## rokas

MonaLi jeeeeee ❤️❤️
Cestitam na plusiću

Pisala sam dr pa kaze da je to sve ok..
Sutra sam kod njega

----------


## Malamimica

Drage moje evo da vam se i ja pridruzi....danas mi je 10 dan o transfera, grudi malo bole pa malo me, pojavile mi se neke bubuljice  :Sad:  kao pred sami pms, jutros sam imala i jutarnje preznojavanje...pa vas molim za misljenje i pomoc...betu radim u ponedeljak, ili subotu ako ne izdrzim do tada ... Da li mislite da ima nade ili je to ipak pms ! Punoo vas pozdravljam sve

----------


## Malamimica

> Rokas - sasvim normalno da dole boli, maternica raste polako i još svašta nešto se dole događa  I mene evo svaki dan sve jace nekako dole boli, zato sam i radila test jer mi bilo sumnjivo. Mene oko jajnika najviše bolucka...
> 
> Ladida - baš jako krvariš? Koji ti je dpt?


Monali....koje si jos simptome imala ? Da li utrogestan koristis i da li je vaginalno ili oralno, ja oralno a sada mi kao malo krenuo i neki sekret ooet kontam da je pred pms  :Sad:  tako sam zbunjena

----------


## rokas

Mala simptomi trudnoce i PMS-a su jednaki tako da se ne mkras sekirat... Ja sam se sva osula od utrogestana, ouna sam bubuljica, stomak me boli kao da cu dobiti svakincas, a trudna sam. Napravi test, ipak ti je vec 10dnt, jesu blastice ili?

----------


## Malamimica

Blastice su u pitanju...a sve me neki strah, mada sam po svom kalendaru danas trebala dobiti...mada i to znam da je preko utrogestana nemoguce...
Reci mi je li ga koristis oralno i vaginalno ?
Ja oralno a sada mi krenu neki bjeli kremasti iscjedak...soryy na ovako detaljnom opisu  :Sad:

----------


## rokas

Mala zasto oralno? Kazu da je najbolje vaginalno....
Ja sam ti uvijek dobila M pod utrogestanima, normalno, kao da nista i ne stavljam..... 
Kod mene je kremasti iscjedak normalna pojava, a kontam i ostalima...

----------


## rokas

I - slobodno piski test
Sretno

----------


## Malamimica

Pa ja ne znam, tako od pocetka i citala sam po forumima da je bolje vaginalno...i bas sam zbunjena, i prvi put sam isto oralno....
A ne znam da li da predjem samostalno bez konsultacije dr.na vaginalno

----------


## Ladida

Super MonaLi, već 7.dt plusić. Ma to je to, kažem ja. Kad se primi, primi se... Cestitam! 
Danas mi je 13et ali danas već sasvim normalno krvarim, tako da sigurno ništa.
Sretno svima, ja odoh na čekanje Nove godine  :Wink:  možda je 2020 baš moja godina  :worldcup:

----------


## MonaLi

*Malamimica* - koristim utrogestan, vaginalno, samo 2 navečer. Ali u prošloj trudnoći sam oralno jer sam operirana i bilo je sve ok, tako da ne igra to neku ulogu... ali možeš slobodno vaginalno stavljati. 
Simptomi, hmm pa ništa baš...jajnik me stezao nekako, kao pred ovulaciju, i prištići po bradi...  a 2dpt me želudac navečer malo bolio. Ali sve to onak minimalno... u prvoj trudnoći sam imala impl krvarenje, sada ne, tako da nema pravila. Kakvo je stanje danas? Napravi test, već će pokazati... Sretno  :Smile: 

Ladida - žao mi je ako je baš menga došla... hoćeš raditi betu ili?

----------


## Malamimica

Monali hvalaa ti draga  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Danas je puno bolje, nesto me prosla dva dana bilo stislo, mada sam u tim danima trebala i da dobijem, pa nesto razmisljam da je to ! Malo je bilo nekog kremastog iscjedka, sasvim malo ali danas nema ni to, bubuljice samo te dve tri koje se smiruju ! Jajnici me bole, kao da imam upalu, prvo je desni sada kao malo lijevi, taj neki bol koji se spusta u preponu...ali to je sasvim malo ! Grudi i ne pratim, one malo bole pa malo ne  :Smile: ....
Monali test ne radim jer sam svaki put docekla veliki -  :Sad:  tako da se to vise ne usudjujem !
Malo sam zbunjena...pola mene misli da je ok, a pola da cu da procurim cim prestanem sa utrogestanom....
Kakvi su tvoji simptomi jos bili do bete ?

----------


## Malamimica

Monali kada ti radis betu ? 
Svaka cast za testic....super, cestitam i drzim fige za dalje.... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## rokas

Da vam javim: bili na pregledu i kuca nam jedno ❤️
Jako sam, jakoooo sretna
Kaze dr uredna trudnoća 

Sretno
Javljajte se

----------


## Malamimica

Jaooo rokas cestitamm od srca, to je divno divno...
Super, super ! Kako ti sa svojim simptomima sada  :Smile:  , ja javim cim bilo sta uradim  :Smile:  
Kod mene samo cuda , ne bole jajnici u paru prije dva dana desni, a dana lijevi  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Malamimica

Cure pisem ali ne znam zasto ne dolazi na forum  :Sad:

----------


## Malamimica

Monali samo da te pitam, kada si uzimala utrogestan oralno da li ti je bio iscjedak uopste....meni se pojavio iscjedak, bez ikakvih drugih simptom - zuckast !! Kontam da li je os utrogestana...nesto mi je previse kao najava za pms

----------


## rokas

Hvala draga

Ja gi ni sada nemam simptoma osim osjecaja da cu dobiyi svaki cas....

----------


## Malamimica

Divno,divino  :Smile:   :Smile: , jei te smomak boli kroz grceve ili jajnike osjecas,je li mirujes sta ti je rekao dr.? 
Ja sam ok , u ponedeljak je beta...bez simptoma sa. Osmi iscjedka za sada .... Ne znam da li to moze biti od oralnog utrogestana...znaci mlijecni do zuckasti iscjedak bez ikakvih drugih simptoma...i ponekad menstrualni grcevi  :Smile:  vidjecemo sta ce izaci od toga....

----------


## rokas

Boli me, grci me, ma strahota... Uzasan osjecaj
Ali dr kaze da je to normalno
Ne znam za utrice jer ih nikad nisam uzimala oralno.... Sretno... Javljaj se

----------


## nivesa

> Ja prijavljujem da sam jučer 7dpt popodne, imala plusić na testu 
> Još ne vjerujem...


Monaaaa
Udem nakon 100 godina i vidim ovo!!
Pa di gledam ja  :Smile: 
Sretno do neba!!

----------


## rokas

Prvi simptomi trudnoce od jučer.....
Znaci muka, hladno, vruce, tlak prenizak, otkucaji previsoki.... Onak krepat cu  Danas mi je 6+4, prije ovoga samo bol u stomaku.

----------


## Malamimica

Jao rokas nedaj se draga, bar znas zasto je to sve  :Smile:   :Smile:  tako smo i citali, sa simptomi krecu tek nakon bete i svega...a mi svi trazimo simptome ranije...
Je li te stomak jos boli ?

Mene sinoc kada sam legla pocelo nesto kao pri dnu da boli, cudan pritisak- osjecaj !
Sutra je beta...joj kako me je strah sam !
Cikus sam trebala u petak da dobijem....ali komtam da ne moze zbog utrica!
Sta nam je sa monaLi gdje je ??

----------


## rokas

Boli da... Danas ujutro ustala i idem stavit kavu, dođem do kuhinje i sve mi se zacrnilo  sjela na pod i zvala muza..... Ma uzas, hahahahha, nije mi tako bilo u prvoj trudnoci...

----------


## rokas

Drzim fige da beta sutra bude veeeeeelika❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Malamimica

Koja si ti kraljica...svaka cast  :Smile:   :Smile:  fino ti se ismijem...bitno da je sve ok, i lezi i odmaraj, cuvaj se i naravno javljaj  :Smile:  

Hvala za betu draga, ja se borim vec 5 godina za bebicu...do sada imam iz sebe dve negativne bete...valjda ce sada biti dobro....  :Sad:

----------


## Malamimica

Rokas opet ja...samo da pitam ako se sjecas prije bete i tetsa, da li te i malo bolio stomak !
Znas sta mi je cudno , mene je prvo bolio desni, a sada ljevi jajnik...kao upala...ne kao ni pms i tako...nego kao grc, upala...ali cudno zasto naizmjenicno

----------


## rokas

Draga mi smo se borili 7 godina, vecinu po Milinovicevom zakonu, tek smo iz 5-og ICSI-ja uspjeli, tad sam imala k za zamrznuti 2 slamke sa po 3 blastice unutra i evo ove godine nam je uspjelo opet...
Stalno me bolilo, probadalo, grcilo, s tim da sam ja imala FET u prirodnom ciklusu i jedino sto sam uzimala i uzimam su utrići....

----------


## Malamimica

I meni je ovo FET , drugi put iz zamrznute blastociste...valjda ce o a da uspije...mi smo vratili dve, da da Bog bar jedna da nam se zakaci  :Sad:  , ja sam na estrofemu 2 dnevno i utrogestan ! 
Ma mene vise birne sto na pocetku nistaaaa boljelo nije i sada krenulo  :Sad:   , ali tako je i tebi bilo kako sam skontala...mene isto sada i grcevi i sve po malo...odmah se prepadnem i legnem  :Smile:   :Smile:  !
Je li ti odmaras ? Sta ti je dr.reko- mirovanje ili normala

----------


## rokas

Draga ja doma imam jednog malog, živog cetverogodisnjaka tako da jako malo mirujem.. Mirovala sam prbi dan poslije et-a i ajd malo drugi, sve ostale dane normalno po kuci, cak sam i usisavala i prala pod, perem ves, praona mi je na katu tak da lagano gore-dolje, setamo svaki dan po naselju, po trg centrima -(naravno jel), vodim treninge, ne vjezbam ali pokazem vjezbu, zagrijavanje radim s njima kao i istezanje, na posao ne idem jer je fizicki i psihički jako naporan

----------


## rokas

Meni se vide dvije gestacijske vrećice, ali dr je na samo jednoj cuo embrionalni odjek, kaze da ova druga vjerojatno nece, dvije su mi vracene isto

----------


## Malamimica

Citam i ne mogu da vjerujem, svaka cast ! Koliko borac si, to odavno nisam vidjela...cula ,jos kazes kako te stomak boli..a gledaj hiljadu poslova ona obavlja...svaka cast, za sve pohvale !
Kada ides opet na kontrolu, aje vidjecemo jos nista ne mora da znaci  :Smile:  mozda ipak bude 2  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## rokas

Idem opet u petak.. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok...
Razveseli me sutra s betom, molim te lijepo ❤️❤️

----------


## rokas

*MonaLi?! gdje si nam? Jaaavi seeee*

----------


## Malamimica

Nadam se da hocu, hvala ti na zeljama :Smile:   :Smile:  odmah se javim....
I ja se pitam sta nam je s monali.....

----------


## Malamimica

Rokas moja beta 14 dan nakon rransfera samo 67  :Sad: , opet nista ne znam i moram mirovati i cekati....kako da je tako mala

----------


## rokas

Nista, ponavljas za dva dana, mora se duplati. Mod
Mozda kasnija implantacija... 
Ne prestaj sa terapijom, miruj.. Jesi javila svom MPO dr?

----------


## rokas

Citam da je prosjecna vrijednost bete 14 dnt 48. Po tome tvoja je ok, samo je sad najbitnije da se podupla....

----------


## MonaLi

Hej cure, nisam se preko vikenda mogla ulogirati prek moba, ne znam zašto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Uglavnom, nisam vadila betu još, popodne ću i nadam se da će nalaz biti isti dan.

*Malamimica* - pa to je pozitivna beta? Ajme super, držim fige da se lijepo podupla. Ok je to brojka, nema pravila previše tu. Samo neka raste. Mene je trbuh i jajnik bolio isto, i još uvijek me boli. 

*nivesa* - hvalaaaaaa  :Heart:  Haha, ma tek sad sam se javila tu, nisam dugo bila na forumu  :Smile: 

*rokas*- ja imam dvogodišnjaka doma, opće ne znam kako će to izgledati u ovoj trudnoći  :Grin:

----------


## rokas

MonaLi javi nam betu i sretno
A sto se tice dvogodisnjaka haha samo mogu reci uh hihi
Ovom mom sve mozes objasniti, kuzi, ali samo bi skitao, pa bi jeo, pa peci palacinke, peci vafle, kuvaj  Da, 2dnt sam pekla palacinke  :Smile:

----------


## Tulipan37

Malamamica, moja prva beta je bila 69 a druga 135. Sad spava u kreveticu pokraj mene. Drzim fige

----------


## MonaLi

Cure moja beta na 12dpt je 475  :Very Happy: 

*Malamimica*, na mom nalazu piše da su vrijednosti u 4.tjednu od 9,5 do 750, tako da ne gledaj brojke previše, moja frendica je imala betu 34 na 12dpt i sve je ok...  :Heart: 


*Rokas* - ja sam na 1dpt i nosila ga i plesala s njim u rukama i tako...sve se moralo  :Rolling Eyes:  Sve je drugacije nego prvi put  :Grin:

----------


## rokas

MonaLi čestitam ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
Cekamo pregled.. Divno

----------


## Malamimica

Jao monaLI od srce čestitam, pa to je bas bas bas divno... ❤️❤️❤️
Sada čekamo dalje

----------


## Malamimica

Cure hvala vam na svemu nadam se da ce biti ok... Vadim betu sutra pa ću sve znati ali nadam se najboljem

----------


## rokas

Mala najbitnije da se podupla, a beta ti je ok. Drzim fige ❤️

----------


## Malamimica

Jao cure moje ja se sada obrisa i u sluzi mi se pojavi malo krvi svježe... Zabrinuta sam bas, pitanje je sada već hoće li izaći na dobro

----------


## rokas

Ja bih odmah isla doktoru.

----------


## Malamimica

Išla i pisala ovima, svi kažu strogo mirovanje... Drugo ništa kažu do bete se ne može znati, a nisu odmah vadili betu!
ZA sada nema vise ništa... Ne ide krv i ne krvarim, ovo sve je jako dobro za trening živaca...  :Sad:

----------


## rokas

Drzi se draga. Miruj, sutra beta i nadam se da ce bit sve ok

----------


## Malamimica

Mislim da je ovo sve otišlo!
Nema velikih promjena, ali kao da mi je iscjedak malo malo smedjkast...takoda sumnjam bas... Ali ne moze se ništa znati  :Sad:

----------


## rokas

Malamimica cekaj nalaz bete, a dotada pozitivno razmisljaj. Cekam, pusa

----------


## Rominka

> Mislim da je ovo sve otišlo!
> Nema velikih promjena, ali kao da mi je iscjedak malo malo smedjkast...takoda sumnjam bas... Ali ne moze se ništa znati


Smedjarenje je dobro, to je stara krv. Mozda si se i ozlijedila, mozda je kapilara pukla pa je sad izaslo. Polako. Znam da je tesko kad vidis krv, ali cesto je to. 
Javi betu ❤️

----------


## MonaLi

*Malamimica* - Smeđa krv može biti i od impl., tako da smiri se i čekaj betu, odmah javi  :Smile:

----------


## Malamimica

Cure moje hvala mnogo, mnogo na divnoj podršci!
Večeras ću znati betu i odmah vam javljam,odmah,odmah!
Ma ja se ne bi toliko prepala i sve da mi nije beta bila tako niska, pa se ona zbog te bete ništa ne očekujem, a još mi i gore sto se to pojavilo...
To je zaista minimalno, i ima samo kada se brišem ma ni tada stalno, nemam bolova u stomaku možda ponekad minimalno da naidjie... Ali eto veceras ću sve znati...

----------


## Malamimica

Tulipan... Kakvo je tvoje stanje bilo izmedju niske bete i kasnije ove normalne da kažem

----------


## Tulipan37

> Tulipan... Kakvo je tvoje stanje bilo izmedju niske bete i kasnije ove normalne da kažem


Jednom rijecju zivcano.
Nikakvi simptoma nisam imala osim sto sam jako podrigivala (po tome sam i posumnjala da se primilo). MM je umirao od smijeha kako je to zvucalo.
Psihicko stanje necu opisivati al tocno znam kako ti je. 
Ako ste kojim slucajem isli na ICSI metodu kod njih prve bete znaju biti niske, tako su nama rekli.
Drzim fige i javi se veceras

----------


## Malamimica

Cure moje moja bete je 18...strasno se osjećam, ovo mi je drugi pokušaj transfera sa blastocistama... I stvarno ne znam vise i sta da radim i da mislim ni gdje da idem...

----------


## rokas

Mala žao mi je ������....
Biokemijska, tako kažu. 
Ne znam sta bih ti pametno rekla, zatraži dodatne pretrage, promijeni doktora ako možeš, idi na konzultacije kod nekog "novog" tko će sve nalaze pogledat ponovno.. I drži se, isplači pa dalje. Za nas nema odustajanja ❤️

----------


## nina977

Malamimica, jako mi je žao što to prolazi.. Ali da te malo utješim, ja sam imala hrpu neuspješnih pokušaja a između ostalog dvije biokemijske koje su mi psihički puno teže pale nego negativne bete. Doktori su me uvjeravali da su biokemijske dobar znak, da ipak mogu ostati trudna samo da se moraju potrefiti dobri embriji jer da 50 % naizgled savršenih blastocista nisu morfološki savršene i neće rezultirati trudnoćom.Znači,nema odustajanja.. Znam da ti je sada teško ali glavu gore i dalje pokušavati.. Sretno

----------


## Malamimica

Znam da nema... Ali bar da negdje nadjem pomoć i da uklonim problem, smo išli sada u Prag... Zaista više ne znam gdje bi, kod nas je kao muški problem, ali spori sperma. Pa valjda ne utiče toliko to na ove neuspjehe....  :Sad:   :Sad:  :Sad:   :Sad:  hvala vam na svemu

----------


## MonaLi

*Malamimica* - jako mi je žao  :Sad:   Znam da je teško, ali sve do jednom, bit ćemo uz tebe sve do cilja  :Smile: 
Jesi probala već negdje kod nas ići ili samo Prag?

----------


## Malamimica

Hvala Nina, msm hvala vam svima mnogo!
Ja sam iz Bosne pa sam išla u jedno našu kliniku, i nije uspjelo i ondah sam se odlučila za Prag ne znam ni ja zašto, i ok dobili smo mi 5 blastocistama... Ali evo do sada 3 iskorištene ni jedna ok! Kod vas sam išla u Beta kliniku, i nakon tih konsultacija odlučim se za prag... Drage gdje ste i išle? Čula sam da je dr. Simunic ok...

Hvala vam svima mnogo od srca, i kao sto je Nina reka zaista teže padaju ove bihemiske nego negativna beta  :Sad: !

Jos nesto da as pitam je li neko od vas radio histeroskopije?  Koliko to zaista utiče... Ja to nisam odradila, a mislim da ce sada forsirati

----------


## MonaLi

*Malamimica* - ok imate još dvije blastociste, ne misliš se vračati po njih? Možda je jedna od njih baš ta?  :Smile: 
Ja sam išla u Repromed i prvi put i sada, prezadovoljna, Radončić je jedan od najboljih, i biolog Patrik, pa eto ako Prag ne uspije razmisli di bi dalje...

----------


## nina977

Ja sam u Pragu u prvom ciklusu imala 6 blastocista, svaki puta ET po dvije. Od toga dvije biokemijske i jedna negativna beta.
Drugi ciklus opet 6 blastocista, prva dva ET neg beta a zadnji (treći) ET trudnoća.
Tako da nema pravila. 
Čekaju te još dva embrija i možda će baš oni biti dobiti.

----------


## Rominka

Malamimica zao mi je zbog ishoda. Svaki pokusaj je 50/50 i toga treba biti svjestan. Nema i ne moze biti garancije. Sve se svodi na ustrajnost i pokusaje. Ako imate, a shvatila sam da imate jos blastica, odmori sada, odtuguj, i kad budete spremni pripremite se za novi FET. Cini mi se da sam nedavno negdje procitala da je 7. put spjesan. Na kraju, statistika je gadna, ali treba biti uporan.

----------


## Malamimica

Divne ste ne mogu da vam opišem, koliko zaista ove poruke vaše znače i pomažu, sigurno me i razumijete...
Svega sam svjesna... Ali najviše boli ovo ubijanje nade  :Sad: ...

Nina svaka čast, dva ciklusa si išla kod njih... Ne mogu da vjerujem koliko upornosti, divim ti se, ja sam nekako čula da su bas extra i da imaju extra opremu, tako sam nekako i otišla kod njih, ali sada se iskreno malo razočarala.. Znaci možda ove zadnje budu uspješne

----------


## Malamimica

Nina... I ostale koje ste imale biohemisku... Nakon koliko vam dođe ciklus....

----------


## Malamimica

Dominika jesi i ti uspjela na kraju u Češkoj.... Ili druga klinika

----------


## sara79

Mala zao mi je zbog neuspjeha i nemam ti drugo sto napisati vec glavu gore i kad odlucite ici po svoje embrije odite...cekaju vas!!!
Iz mog potpisa vidis da mi je 7-mi ivf tek bio uspjesan.
Nikada nisam imala fet, odnosno embrija za smrznuti.
Malo stanica sam dobivala po 5 ili 6 u stimulaciji, oplode se 2 ili 3 i islo se na transfer drugi ili treci dan i uvijek veliki corak. Blasticu nikad nisam imala za vratiti.

7-mi ivf smo radili u ivf poliklinici kod prof. Šimunica i uspjeli. Prvi kod njega. Inace sve postupke smo radili privatno po klinikama po Zagrebu....i ne, nema najboljeg dr.
Dobar je i Lucinger i Radoncic ali jednostavno se moraju kockice posloziti i imati srece. Eto ja tako mislim.
Inace ovo nam je bio zadnji pokusaj jer se jednostavno izmoris i tijelo se iscrpi.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Tek sam sad vidjela sto je Rominka napisala za 7-mi put!!!!!!!
 :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## rokas

Malamimica mene je Šimunić jako razočarao, bila sam kod njega u Petrovoj, mozda je drukciji kad ides kod njega privatno.
Ja sam oduševljen Lučingerom, prvo jer sam kod njega uspjela, drugo ima stvarno odličnu ako ne i najbolju biologicu i kao trece na prvom je mjestu covjek
Legica iz Australije je kod njega isla i ostvarila trudnoću, a Osijek je pun njegovih beba

----------


## sara79

Svaki doktor je nekoga razocarao a pogotovo onaj kod koga ne uspijemo.
Lučinger je u svom svijetu al Petrovoj je bilo dosta njegovih hiperstumiliranih zena i dvoplodnih rizicnih trudnoca. Vrlo mu je bitan uspjeh i ta neka statistika ne gledajuci na rizike i posljedice istog.

No dobro zato i kazem nema najboljeg jer svi su oni ok.
Kad bolje razmislim vrlo je bitan biolog ako ne i kljucan u svemu ovome al opet nema najboljeg.

Dr. Poljak iz Cita takodjer ima odlicnog biologa a opet Poljaka neko dize u nebesa a netko ga pljuje pa nek si svatko uzme kak hoce.

Rokas nisi li ti imala jedan neuspjesan FET kod Lučija ili??

----------


## Rominka

> Dominika jesi i ti uspjela na kraju u Češkoj.... Ili druga klinika


Ovo mi pitanje izgleda upuceno meni iako je nick krivo napisan. 
Mi smo od starta u Ceskoj, i prvo smo otisli u prvu najrazvikaniju PFC, zatim razocarani pristupom u drugu Pronatal. Nakon sto su i oni poceli sa copy/pasteom uzela sam vremena kontaktirati nekoliko odabranih klinika u dobro ispitati ono sto nas muci prije odluke o novom pokusaju i odabiru klinike.

----------


## rokas

Sara prošle smo godine bili i nije uspio FET, sad smo se vratili po zadnje 3.
Gle kao i mnoge od nas i sama sam prosla sito i rešeto. Mene su u Os nastimulirali nenormalno, u Petrovoj mi smeta sto si kao kod jednog dr, a na svakom UZV bude drugi doktor..... Dva Osijek, dva Petrova, uvijek bilijun stanica, uvijek vracali 3 dan.... Nikad ništa. 
Lucinger je jedini koji je sjeo s nama, razgovarao, objasnio i pojasnio, nisam dobila hiper... 
Ali kao sto si i rekla svi su oni ok, a kako nama sjedne tako idemo
Meni npr Radoncic nikako nije bio simpa

----------


## Malamimica

> Ovo mi pitanje izgleda upuceno meni iako je nick krivo napisan. 
> Mi smo od starta u Ceskoj, i prvo smo otisli u prvu najrazvikaniju PFC, zatim razocarani pristupom u drugu Pronatal. Nakon sto su i oni poceli sa copy/pasteom uzela sam vremena kontaktirati nekoliko odabranih klinika u dobro ispitati ono sto nas muci prije odluke o novom pokusaju i odabiru klinike.


Jeste izvini na pogrešnom niču... 
Jeste na kraju u Pronatalu... Ja sam od njih očekivala zaista više, a kao sto ti kažeš sve je copy... I sve mi minimalno objasne, pokažu, a sve se paprano napali...
E sada jedino sto je meni leglo, a što je možda i bitno sto sam dobila tih 5 blastocistama, što ranije nisam...vec samo dva embrion... To smatram da je i do biolog i mislim da su tu stručni zaštita... Ali sve ostalo nula

----------


## Malamimica

Cure moje sve ste u pravu... Na kraju bude dobar onaj kog koga uspiješ... Ali zaista ima svega, nekako im je to postala igra i rutina... Ekonomija... Saro svaka čast, msm sve smo mi ovdje veliki borci

----------


## Rominka

> Jeste izvini na pogrešnom niču... 
> Jeste na kraju u Pronatalu... Ja sam od njih očekivala zaista više, a kao sto ti kažeš sve je copy... I sve mi minimalno objasne, pokažu, a sve se paprano napali...
> E sada jedino sto je meni leglo, a što je možda i bitno sto sam dobila tih 5 blastocistama, što ranije nisam...vec samo dva embrion... To smatram da je i do biolog i mislim da su tu stručni zaštita... Ali sve ostalo nula


Na kraju smo se odlucili za Europe IVF i dr.Kulta.

----------


## Malamimica

> Na kraju smo se odlucili za Europe IVF i dr.Kulta.


Svaka čast... 
Izgleda da ću i ja završiti u drugoj kli ići, uz dužno poštovanje prema svima i svemu, ali nije to to... Ima li razlike kod njih i u Europi?

----------


## Rominka

Ono sto je nama bio razlog zasto Europe jest da je sva komunikacija bitnija, odnosno odgovori na pitanja i rjesavanje nedoumica direktno komunicirano s dr. Informacije je proslijedjivala koordinatorica, ali nije se upustala u neka dublja objasnjenja i uvjeravanja. Dok kod PFC i Pronatala koordinatori su postali “glavni” i kontakt s dr je na kapaljku.

----------


## Malamimica

> Ono sto je nama bio razlog zasto Europe jest da je sva komunikacija bitnija, odnosno odgovori na pitanja i rjesavanje nedoumica direktno komunicirano s dr. Informacije je proslijedjivala koordinatorica, ali nije se upustala u neka dublja objasnjenja i uvjeravanja. Dok kod PFC i Pronatala koordinatori su postali “glavni” i kontakt s dr je na kapaljku.


 Upravo tako, isto nam se dešava, ja ne mogu da shvatim da ja u toku procesa ne dobijem odgovor na e-mail., a subotom i nedjeljom se ne radi, nekad pomislim da koordinator odredi i terapiju pa sve kontam smiri se nije tako... Zaista loše!!!

----------


## Malamimica

Djevejko samo da jos pitam vaša iskustva, nakon koliko ste išle na novi transfer?

----------


## nina977

Ja sam radila po 2 ciklusa pauze.

----------


## mejan

> Djevejko samo da jos pitam vaša iskustva, nakon koliko ste išle na novi transfer?


ja sam imala jedan ciklus pauze izmedju dva stimulirana (blaga stimulacija).

----------


## jams

Cao cure. 
Ja sam imala prvu stimulaciju ( U Beču zivim i radim) imamo 3 zamrznuta. Jedan je vracen i na zalost biohemijska trudnoca.  A tako smo se obradovali kada smo videli dve crtice. Medjutim beta 11 dpt (5 dnevni blastocist) 27, 13dtp 26. Dr me licno zvao da mi kaze da prekinem sa terapijom. Kakav samar u lice.

----------


## rokas

Jutro
Jucer na pregledu kuca jedno ❤️, drugi je odustao. 
Sretni smo i neka sve dalje bude ok.

Ne znam dali sam ovdje pisala, ali imala sam 6 neuspjelih postupaka i ono sto ih razlikuje od uspjeanih je: andol od dana poslije punkcije, diazepam od 0.2 na dan transfera, i vjezbala sam intenzivno svaki dan prije tih uspjesnih postupaka..... Dal to ima veze ili ne ne znam, ali eto... Htjela sam to podijeliti s vama...
Mozda nekome pomogne

----------


## mejan

> Jutro
> Jucer na pregledu kuca jedno ❤️, drugi je odustao. 
> Sretni smo i neka sve dalje bude ok.
> 
> Ne znam dali sam ovdje pisala, ali imala sam 6 neuspjelih postupaka i ono sto ih razlikuje od uspjeanih je: andol od dana poslije punkcije, diazepam od 0.2 na dan transfera, i vjezbala sam intenzivno svaki dan prije tih uspjesnih postupaka..... Dal to ima veze ili ne ne znam, ali eto... Htjela sam to podijeliti s vama...
> Mozda nekome pomogne


divnoo!!! cestitam!!!!!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
predivna vijest!!

znaci li ovo da kod neuspjesnih nisi koristila andol? jer meni su i u prvom postupku (nije uspio) i u ovom sad dali andol 100 da uzimam od dana poslije punkcije.
vjezbanje moguce da pomaze jer poboljsava cirkulaciju.
a nakon transfera? jesi mirovala? ili sve normalno? naprezanja?

----------


## mejan

> Cao cure. 
> Ja sam imala prvu stimulaciju ( U Beču zivim i radim) imamo 3 zamrznuta. Jedan je vracen i na zalost biohemijska trudnoca.  A tako smo se obradovali kada smo videli dve crtice. Medjutim beta 11 dpt (5 dnevni blastocist) 27, 13dtp 26. Dr me licno zvao da mi kaze da prekinem sa terapijom. Kakav samar u lice.


zasto samar? ne znam kakav je doktor ali to mi se cini sasvim u redu da te nazove.
u kojoj ste sad fazi?

----------


## jams

Šamar u smislu sto su tetovi na trudnocu  (Clear blue) bili pozitivni i trakica je debljala, pa sam ocekivala da beta raste. 
Divni su u klinici zaista. 
Prekinula sam sa terapijiom, rekli mi da dodjem da proverim betu jos jednom jer moraju da se uvere da je pala skroz. Cekam ciklus da dobijem pa cu da svratim da vidimo sta dalje.

----------


## rokas

Mejan kod neuspjesnih nisam koristila andol niti sam popila diazepam prije transfera. Kazu da on smanjuje kontrakcije maternice....
Poslije transfera sam lezala nekih 10min i isla piskit, pregled i put od 200km kuci. Taj dan sam lezala i lagano. Vec drugi dan normalno sve s tim da nisam usisavala. Treci dan pekla palacinke  :Smile:  imam sina od 4 godine i s njim sam sama doma, muz radi, setali smo svaki dan, isli na kave, vjezbala nisam i jos ne vjezbam. Trenerica sam i drzim grupne treninge, ali samo im pokazem vjezbu i brojim, s njima se zagrijavam i istezem  :Smile:  tri puta tjedno... 
Uglavnom sam sve normalno radila, i nisam isla raditi jer mi je i psihicki i fizicki tezak posao

----------


## mejan

da, i ja na dan ET bila doma. iduci dan malo vozila auto, malo sjedila na kavi s frendicama ali nisam mogla dugo, imala sam blagi pritisak u trbuhu pa bih otisla doma na kauc opet malo odmoriti. treci dan malo vise setenje i voznje. jedno se trudim ne naprezati previse, ne dizem teske stvari i ne naginjem se previse (negdje sam to procitala pa mi se usadilo u misli  :Grin: )

----------


## mejan

> Poslije transfera sam lezala nekih 10min i isla piskit, *pregled* i put od 200km kuci.


kakav pregled? ja sam nakon ET isto lezala 10ak min, piskila, pa opet leci na krevet, dobila brevactid, lezanje 15ak min i doma

----------


## mejan

> i ne naginjem se previse


ispravak:
"...ne *saginjem* se previse...." 
ono,ne saginjem se do poda.. ali malo i lagano da

----------


## Malamimica

Rokas čestitamo, to su divne vijesti ipak.... Da nam bude srećno to malo nase❤️....

Hvala na ostalim informacijama, meni su sada rekli nakon ovog svega da idem kod hematologa, bas mislim zbog tog andola ili aspirina, tako da mislim da si u pravu sto si to pila... Reci mi jesu ti to propisali ili si ti sama uzimala...i samo jos da pitam, da li su neke od vas išle na histeroskopije??? 
Kakvo vam je mišljenje za to? Mene šalju, a ne znam zašto toliko bježim od toga

----------


## rokas

Hvala malamimica
Na svoju sam ruku pila, samo mi je propisao folnu, magnezij i utrice

----------


## mejan

ja sam uzimala Andol 100 na preporuku doktora.
isla sam samo na sonoHSG, nisam na histeroskopiju

----------


## jams

Ne ne Dr je divan i cela klinika. 
Samo smo se ponadai jer je test bio pozitivan cak je i crtica debljala, ali beta je pokazala drugacije. Zato samar
Prekinula sam terapiju, sada cekam da dobijem pa da im se javim da vidim sta dalje. 
Bice ET samo jos ne znam po kom postupku

----------


## Malamimica

> ja sam imala jedan ciklus pauze izmedju dva stimulirana (blaga stimulacija).


Mejan sta si koristila u blagoj stimulaciju...?

----------


## Malamimica

Mejan je ne mogu bas dobro da upiratim,ali ti si sada to nekad radila? Čekaš betu...?

----------


## Malamimica

> Hvala malamimica
> Na svoju sam ruku pila, samo mi je propisao folnu, magnezij i utrice


 Rokas jesi ti radila hister?  Ne znam zašto sada to forsiraju... meni je vise dosta tog ceprkanja zato mi se i ne ide...
Svaka čast za andol tako ću i ja, još ja imam pai i 4g/4g ali kao to nije razlog neuspjeha, čeka se da beba oživi....

Izvini ja ću opet, je li ti smatraš dva ciklusa  s tim da brojiš i ovaj sada nakon neuspjeha,  ili poslije ovog dva

----------


## mejan

> Mejan sta si koristila u blagoj stimulaciju...?





> Mejan je ne mogu bas dobro da upiratim,ali ti si sada to nekad radila? Čekaš betu...?


ako sam ja dobro shvatila to sto su mi dali je blaga stimulacija:
letrozol 2.-6.dc, pa onda u prvom ciklusu od 5.dc gonali + cetrotide od 7.dc, a u drugom postupku je umjesto gonala bio pergoveris i, naravno, cetrotide.

da, sada sam 4.dnt. cekamo betu  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

> Izvini ja ću opet, je li ti smatraš dva ciklusa  s tim da brojiš i ovaj sada nakon neuspjeha,  ili poslije ovog dva


ja sam radila jedan ciklus pauzu, znaci jedan ciklus bez stimulacije nakon neuspjelog pa pretpostavljam da je rokas mislila na dva ciklusa pauze odmah nakon neuspjelog, pa treci ponovo u postupak.

----------


## Malamimica

> ako sam ja dobro shvatila to sto su mi dali je blaga stimulacija:
> letrozol 2.-6.dc, pa onda u prvom ciklusu od 5.dc gonali + cetrotide od 7.dc, a u drugom postupku je umjesto gonala bio pergoveris i, naravno, cetrotide.
> 
> da, sada sam 4.dnt. cekamo betu



Držimo ti fige... I nadamo se... Mada su ovdje u poslednje vrijeme sve dobre vješti nadam se i kod tebe... 
Msm ja sam malo lošije prošla, ali opet ovo mi je prva bilo kakva trudnoća... Imala sam samo 0 od bete... Tako da tu smo uz tebe.. Držimo fige, ovdje je jedna sjajna ekipa... I hvala svim curama... Divne ste

----------


## mejan

> Držimo ti fige... I nadamo se... Mada su ovdje u poslednje vrijeme sve dobre vješti nadam se i kod tebe... 
> Msm ja sam malo lošije prošla, ali opet ovo mi je prva bilo kakva trudnoća... Imala sam samo 0 od bete... Tako da tu smo uz tebe.. Držimo fige, ovdje je jedna sjajna ekipa... I hvala svim curama... Divne ste


 :grouphug:

----------


## mejan

*Malamimica*, bas mi je zao sto si to morala proci  :Sad:  
sve ovo skupa je uzasan stres i stvarno nitko tko ovo nije prolazio to ne moze razumjeti. 
imas li jos smrzlica? kada bi trebao biti iduci postupak?

----------


## jams

> zasto samar? ne znam kakav je doktor ali to mi se cini sasvim u redu da te nazove.
> u kojoj ste sad fazi?


Ne divan je Doktor samo je samar bio jer su mi testici bili pozitivni cak se i traka podebljavala. Ali eto...slijedeci put nema testica, samo beta. 
Prekinula sam sa terapijom cekam ciklus. Navraticu neki dan do klinike da vidimo sta dalje. Mora dalje

----------


## Malamimica

> *Malamimica*, bas mi je zao sto si to morala proci  
> sve ovo skupa je uzasan stres i stvarno nitko tko ovo nije prolazio to ne moze razumjeti. 
> imas li jos smrzlica? kada bi trebao biti iduci postupak?


Imam još 2.... Ali sada traže da uradim tu histeroskopiju na koju ja teško pristajem ni sama ne znam zasto

----------


## mejan

> Imam još 2.... Ali sada traže da uradim tu histeroskopiju na koju ja teško pristajem ni sama ne znam zasto


zasto to traze?

bas citam sto je to. zvuci mi slicno kao kad sam ja isla na sonoHSG samo sto duze traje, ali i jedno i drugo je neugodan postupak tako da te skroz razumijem  :Sad:

----------


## Malamimica

Da... Ali to sada navodno nakon neuspjelih vto uveli.... A više mi je dosta ceprkanja...
Gdje si ti radila? Je li ti ovo drugi pokušaj? Srećno, miruj i uživaj

Ne znam gdje su mi rokas i monaLI... ❤️

----------


## mejan

da, drugi pokusaj. oba stimulirana.
u Splitu smo (poliklinika Cito).

----------


## LaraLana

> Mejan kod neuspjesnih nisam koristila andol niti sam popila diazepam prije transfera. Kazu da on smanjuje kontrakcije maternice....
> Poslije transfera sam lezala nekih 10min i isla piskit, pregled i put od 200km kuci. Taj dan sam lezala i lagano. Vec drugi dan normalno sve s tim da nisam usisavala. Treci dan pekla palacinke  imam sina od 4 godine i s njim sam sama doma, muz radi, setali smo svaki dan, isli na kave, vjezbala nisam i jos ne vjezbam. Trenerica sam i drzim grupne treninge, ali samo im pokazem vjezbu i brojim, s njima se zagrijavam i istezem  tri puta tjedno... 
> Uglavnom sam sve normalno radila, i nisam isla raditi jer mi je i psihicki i fizicki tezak posao


Vidis mene je dr upozorio da se ne istezem jer tako istezem i maternicu i sve se dole isteze. Isto tako ako je nesto visoko da se ne propinjem da bi dohvatila.
Intezivno vjezbam vec godinama pa je bio u toku i upozorio. Kad sam dobila zeleno svjetlo sam nastavila vjezbati u obje trudnoce...doduse nesto laganijim tempom.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala malamimica
> Na svoju sam ruku pila, samo mi je propisao folnu, magnezij i utrice


A do kad mislis piti andol ili si ga samo tako prestala piti?

----------


## mejan

> Vidis mene je dr upozorio da se ne istezem jer tako istezem i maternicu i sve se dole isteze. Isto tako ako je nesto visoko da se ne propinjem da bi dohvatila.
> Intezivno vjezbam vec godinama pa je bio u toku i upozorio. Kad sam dobila zeleno svjetlo sam nastavila vjezbati u obje trudnoce...doduse nesto laganijim tempom.


meni za to nisu nista rekli. dan nakon transfera sam dohvacala nesto na visokoj polici  :Sad: 
doslovno bi trebalo dati uputu pacijenticama sto smiju, a sto ne poslije....

----------


## jomia89

Nova sam na forumu. Nama transfer bio 28.11. Danas 4dnt,simptoma ništa posebno. Nadimanje, blagi grčevi i bolne grudi. Sve to prepisujem utrogestan... Ali sad čekamo i molimo se

----------


## Munkica

Evo, ja sam pitala detaljno da mi kaze za vjezbanje. 
Nakon transfera nastavlja se normalan zivot ukoliko ne postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije. Rekao mi je da se suzdrzim od vjezbanja i seksa 4-5 dana nakon transfera. Nakon toga je vjezbanje dozvoljeno sve dok za vrijeme vjezbanja mozes normalno razgovarati. Naravno, ako ste prije bile neaktivne, sad bas i nije pravi trenutak za pripreme za maraton  :Smile: 
Nakon 1. transfera sam prehodala 30 km Velebita i embrij upravo odbija ici na spavanje  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, nema panike. Sanse se nece smanjiti ako skinete pola kile brasna s police.

----------


## mejan

> .....
> Nakon 1. transfera sam prehodala 30 km Velebita i embrij upravo odbija ici na spavanje 
> .....


divno!!!!!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
hvala ti!!!

meni su rekli da nema sexa do bete, za dalje ne znam. nema kupanja, samo tusiranje. niti previse zahtjevnog fizickog naprezanja.
ali ostalo nisu. ostalo sam citala po forumima pa mi ostala buba u uhu  :Grin:

----------


## Munkica

Evo link na stranicu bolnice u kojoj sam ja.

http://www.brusselsivf.be/what-can-y...ces-of-success

Naravno, ako netko misli da lezanje, brisanje prasine u krug ili hodanje lijevom stranom ulice pomaze, nek radi po vlastitom nahodjenju.  :Smile:

----------


## rokas

Zene moje slusajte svoje tijelo.
Istezem maternicu, da, i? I u prvoj i u drugoj trudnoći od samog transfera sam se ponasala normalno. Ne vjezbam, istežem se jer mi paše, skoro svaki dan se istezem jer me ledja ubijaju  :Smile: 

Andol sam prestala piti nakon tjedan dana od poz bete.

----------


## Munkica

Kao sto rolas kaze... A i maternica se rasteze skupa s ligamentima za vrijeme trudnoce, tako da...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LaraLana

> Zene moje slusajte svoje tijelo.
> Istezem maternicu, da, i? I u prvoj i u drugoj trudnoći od samog transfera sam se ponasala normalno. Ne vjezbam, istežem se jer mi paše, skoro svaki dan se istezem jer me ledja ubijaju 
> 
> Andol sam prestala piti nakon tjedan dana od poz bete.


Rokas netrebas tako reagirati jer i ja ovdje iznosim samo svoje misljenje kao i ti posljednjih dana. Samo ti vjezbaj i istezi se ili sto god vec!!!!
Samo uzimanje lijekova na svoju ruku bez da dr koji je vodio postupak i prekidanja istih smatram vrlo neodgovornim i mislim da bi Lucingra to jako povrijedilo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo, ja sam pitala detaljno da mi kaze za vjezbanje. 
> Nakon transfera nastavlja se normalan zivot ukoliko ne postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije. Rekao mi je da se suzdrzim od vjezbanja i seksa 4-5 dana nakon transfera. Nakon toga je vjezbanje dozvoljeno sve dok za vrijeme vjezbanja mozes normalno razgovarati. Naravno, ako ste prije bile neaktivne, sad bas i nije pravi trenutak za pripreme za maraton 
> Nakon 1. transfera sam prehodala 30 km Velebita i embrij upravo odbija ici na spavanje 
> Uglavnom, nema panike. Sanse se nece smanjiti ako skinete pola kile brasna s police.


Ma nece naravno pola kile brasna smetati niti 30 km Velebita.
Vec ovo bas sto si navela da ako netko nije bio aktivan i prije transfera pa sad odjednom krene intezivno vjezbati.

Hr klinike se ipak po tom pitanju kako se ponasati nakon transfera se razlikuju od klinika vani.
Mislim da gotovo niti jedna ne dozvoljava ni vjezbanje a niti odnose nakon. Sve ostalo normalno se ponasati.

Ali neka svatko radi kako mu dr savjetuje.

A sve vise citam i za lezanje na trbuhu nakon transfera!

----------


## rokas

Nisam te zeljela uvrijediti ili nesto, samo smatram da se previse pazimo, a da tako ne treba.... Istezanja je normalno, svako se tijelo mora istezat, zdravo je...
Lucingera sam pitala za lijek rekao je da kako ja zelim pa sam tako i napravila. 
Zasto bi ga to povrijedilo?
Necemo se vise objasnjavat
Ovo je tema nakon transfera a ja sam na svoju ruku pila andol100 jer mi je pomogao i u prvoj trudnoci. Zao mi je da nekom to ne kazem, a moze mu pomoci. 
Kad nisam pila andol niti jednom od 6 puta nisam ostala trudna.... 

Sretno svima.

----------


## LaraLana

Tebe ne bi povrijedilo da ti netko dodje da mu pomognes sa vjezbama i skidanjem kila a da ti radi iza ledja i ne drzi se protokola!!!
Da ovo je tema nakon transfera :/

Sretno cure u kojoj god fazi bile  :Wink:

----------


## Angel1107

Samo zelim da vam, svima koje cekate pozitivnu betu, dam.podrsku.I ja sam jedna od vas

----------


## sara79

A ne znam sto bi uopce mislila o tom andolu. Znaju to cure ovdje vec da netko daje u protokolu al i ima svoje vrijeme do kad se tocno pije.
Netko pije do 12 tt a netko kroz cijelu trudnocu, netko cak u kombinaciji s fraxiparinom na 12 h.
Bez obzira sto je u slobodnoj prodaji netreba se to samo tako olako shvatiti.
Ja se toplo nadam da cure ne uzimaju na svoju ruku kojekakve boostere jer je eto to Lucinger i Poljak davali pacijenticama nakon transfera!!!

Ja npr.u svom 7-om dobitnom postupku nisam ama bas nista posebno uzimala osim progesterona, folata i estrofema do otkucaja.
U proslim sam i fraxiparin i svasta nesto pa nije uspjelo.

Ne znam kojom se brzinom rastezu ligamenti i maternica kako odmice trudnoca al istezanje/protezanje je na silu i puno odjednom po meni.
Tako da da, ja sam se takodjer drzala savjeta svog mpo dr.

----------


## mejan

> Ja se toplo nadam da cure ne uzimaju na svoju ruku kojekakve boostere jer je eto to Lucinger i Poljak davali pacijenticama nakon transfera!!!


nisam sigurna jesu li boosteri dostupni u slobodnoj prodaji pa da ga moze bilo tko uzeti, a andol je meni doktor preporucio. i da, slazem se, ne bih ni ja to uzimala bez konzultacije s dr.




> Ne znam kojom se brzinom rastezu ligamenti i maternica kako odmice trudnoca al *istezanje/protezanje je na silu i puno odjednom po meni.*
> Tako da da, ja sam se takodjer drzala savjeta svog mpo dr.


nisam bas ovo najbolje shvatila.....  :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

Mejan sve ok. Sto ti je dr rekao to i koristi i to je tako jedino ispravno.
Na forumu cure znaju i poklanjati, kako god onaj tko hoce i zeli doci ce do boostera i bez recepta.
A i prodaju cure ako im je ostalo po povoljnijoj cijeni.

Istezanje ti radis namjerno jel, istezes se koliko god mozes, sto vise to bolje. To je istezanje na silu.
Rastezsnje ligamenata i maternice kako trudnoca odmice po meni bar ide postupno i to je normalan proces kako trudnoca napreduje.

Ovo istezanje se iskljucivo odnosi na pocetku..nakon transfera i prvih par tjedana.
Netko je oprezan do 9 tt a netko 12 tt.
To su ti prva i druga rizicna stepenica. Tako se kaze.
Prodje 9 t pa se lakse dise, kad prodje 12 t jos lakse i sve ja manji rizik za spontani.

----------


## jams

Da ne idemo na IVF ne bi ni znale da je blastula u nama. 
Biohemijska trudnoce je normalna pojava i to se javlja prirodno. Samo sto mi to ne znam nego nam kasni ciklus 3-4 dana. 
Mnogo je psihicki naporno kada znas sta se kada desava. Moj Dr je rekao da ne bi trebalo da plivam, idem medju bolesne ljude (ako nam da neko ima gnojnu anginu ne moram bas da idem kod te osobe), da dizem vise od 4 kg  i da nemam sex 5 dana nakon transfera. Da normalno idem na posao i normalno se ponasam, jer sto manje mislis na to i sto se manje opterecujes, bolje je za sve. 
Nazalost, da li ce blastula da se ugnjezdi u matericu i lepo napreduje nije do nas nego do blastule. 
Svako od nas radi sta misli da ce da pomogne, samo mislim da treba biti pazljiv sa lekovima na svoju ruku.

----------


## MonaLi

Meni je dr rekao da mirujem 10min nakon transfera i da je to jedino mirovanje koje mora biti... 
Ja sam došla doma sa transfera i nosila malog od 14kg jer sam morala, i tako svaki dan... Beta je bila pozitivna  :Smile:  Ne kažem da tako svi moraju jel... ja nisam imala izbora, ali hoću reći nije utjecalo na ishod  :Heart:

----------


## jams

> Meni je dr rekao da mirujem 10min nakon transfera i da je to jedino mirovanje koje mora biti... 
> Ja sam došla doma sa transfera i nosila malog od 14kg jer sam morala, i tako svaki dan... Beta je bila pozitivna  Ne kažem da tako svi moraju jel... ja nisam imala izbora, ali hoću reći nije utjecalo na ishod


Tacno tako. Moja drugarica je skakala na po jednoj nozi 150 metara,  jer je isla na pripreme sa kosarkaskim timom. Nije ni znala da je trudna (prirodnim putem). Ali sve to mirovanje i paznje je vise zbog stimulacije gde jajnici mogu da budu uvecani. 
Ali dobro, svi smo mi samo ljudi.  :Aparatic:  
Samo pozitivno i hrabro napred  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

Slazem se s ovim da je psihicki naporno kad znas sto se dogadja u kojoj fazi i da od embrija ovisi dal ce se dalje razvijati i ugnjezditi.

Ja iza sebe imam brdo postupaka, necu pisati broj, sto odradjenih vani sto kod nas u Hr.
Raznorazne metode smo isprobali, sto protokola, sto uzimanje lijekova od Decortina do Fraxiparina, Aspirina, Estrofema, pa ljepi flastere, pa vaginalno pa sta ti ja znam sto nisam probala.
Od lezanja nakon transfera sto na trbuhu sto na ledjima s podignutim nogama, od 10 min pa do sat vremena.
Nema pravila i uvjerila sam se da je sreca veliki faktor a kljucan je kvalitet embrija.

Nisam dizala tesko, nismo imali odnose i nisam se istezala. Skoro pa mogu reci da sam za ove tri stavke u svakoj klinici bila upozorena pa predpostavljam da ima svoje zasto. Ostalo sve normalno.

Vi procjenite same sto je za vas svakodnevnica ili najbolje pitajte dr sto i kako se ponasati.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## jomia89

Meni je danas 4dt trodnevnih embriona. 
Ja nakon 4 ivf postupka, mogu samo jedno da kažem, ništa ne mora da znači i ništa nije kao što izgleda. Kroz ove 4 ivfa, nijedna nije bilo isti, niti simptomi, niti ja, apsolutno ništa. Tako da mislim da je najbolje raditi onako kako se čovjek osjeća, slušati svoje tijelo. Ako ima čekalica, držim fige svima

----------


## jams

> Meni je danas 4dt trodnevnih embriona. 
> Ja nakon 4 ivf postupka, mogu samo jedno da kažem, ništa ne mora da znači i ništa nije kao što izgleda. Kroz ove 4 ivfa, nijedna nije bilo isti, niti simptomi, niti ja, apsolutno ništa. Tako da mislim da je najbolje raditi onako kako se čovjek osjeća, slušati svoje tijelo. Ako ima čekalica, držim fige svima


Slazem se apsolutno. Ja sam jedan dan prespavala oko 14h, muz je vec mislio da mi je pozlilo od injekcija  :Grin:  (po nasem protokolu progesteron sam injektovala potkozno jednom dnevno).  

Srecno. Drzim fige za betu. Javi.  :grouphug:

----------


## jomia89

Hahahaha, draga moja, ovi medikamenti će nas dokusuriti. Javiću naravno, dani prolaze lagano.

----------


## rokas

Djevojke jel normalno da u trudnoci hoce radit papa test? Ja sam danas odbila, jos krenula s onim metalnim kao da vidi jel imam upala... I to sam odbila, pise na nalazu
Pa ne treba mi da mi jos netko kopa.... 
Sta mislite o tome?
Zadnji papa prije 6mj i uredan

----------


## mejan

> Djevojke jel normalno da u trudnoci hoce radit papa test? Ja sam danas odbila, jos krenula s onim metalnim kao da vidi jel imam upala... I to sam odbila, pise na nalazu
> Pa ne treba mi da mi jos netko kopa.... 
> Sta mislite o tome?
> Zadnji papa prije 6mj i uredan


papa test i brisevi se normalno rade u trudnoci. 
stovise, pozeljno je, pogotovo briseve, da se vidi ima li bakterija....
s obzirom da je papa radjen zadnji put prije 6mj, nisam sigurna jel treba odmah na pocetku trudnoce ali mislim da tijekom trudnoce svakako treba.

----------


## Munkica

Da, u Hrvatskoj je normalno. 
Inace, zadnjih 10 godina je preporuka raditi papa test  svake 3 godine za zene koje ne spadaju u rizicnu skupinu. 
U trudnoci nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled osim brisa (analno podrucje i medjica) u, cini mi se, 36 tjednu na streptokok.

----------


## rokas

Ok u 36tj, taj bris sam u prvoj trudnoci radila sa 37tj
Ali sad, gdje je trudnoca rizicna, napravljeni su svi brisevi prije mjesec dana odnosno 1.9.2019 kao i cjelokupni ginekoloski pregled... Cemu kopanje?
Nikada nisam imala upalu, papa uvijek uredan....
Kazem zadnji mi put nije radjeno nista do 37tj...

----------


## mejan

> Inace, zadnjih 10 godina je preporuka raditi papa test  svake 3 godine za zene koje ne spadaju u rizicnu skupinu.


je li? meni gin radi papa test svaku god. :Undecided: 
i to mi je skroz ok. ja se nekako osjecam sigurnije.

----------


## Malamimica

> Djevojke jel normalno da u trudnoci hoce radit papa test? Ja sam danas odbila, jos krenula s onim metalnim kao da vidi jel imam upala... I to sam odbila, pise na nalazu
> Pa ne treba mi da mi jos netko kopa.... 
> Sta mislite o tome?
> Zadnji papa prije 6mj i uredan


 Rokas ja smatram da si zaista u pravu sto si odbila, zaista je i rano i sve... Dobro si postupila... 
Meni se prva spontan trudnoća i pobačaj desio u 7 nedelji po mojoj pretpostavki od brisa, jer ni dr. Nije znao da sam trudna, tek na uz. Kasnije, a jedino u životu nakon briseva sam tada krvarila... 

Tako da rokas pozdravljam to

----------


## mejan

> Rokas ja smatram da si zaista u pravu sto si odbila, zaista je i rano i sve... Dobro si postupila... 
> Meni se prva spontan trudnoća i pobačaj desio u 7 nedelji po mojoj pretpostavki od brisa, jer ni dr. Nije znao da sam trudna, tek na uz. Kasnije, a jedino u životu nakon briseva sam tada krvarila... 
> 
> Tako da rokas pozdravljam to


krvarila si nakon briseva? :Shock: 
ajoj... bas mi je zao sto je tako zavrsilo. 
pa koliko nakon briseva si imala spontani?  :Sad: 
nadam se da nije zbog briseva, ne bi trebalo bit.

----------


## Malamimica

> krvarila si nakon briseva?
> ajoj... bas mi je zao sto je tako zavrsilo. 
> pa koliko nakon briseva si imala spontani? 
> nadam se da nije zbog briseva, ne bi trebalo bit.


Znam da to zvuci čudno, ali bilo je tačno ovako... Kontrolni brisna na ureoplazmu, onda uz. I kao ja izgledada mi ovdje kao trudnoća... Ja u šoku, nakon toga kući i mo krvi na ulosku... Poslije toga kasni i budi me bol... I spontani!
Ne mora da znaci, ali eto poklopilo se... Zato moj savjet od srca ne raditeee nistaa na početku trudnoće od briseva

----------


## mejan

uh, da.. razumijem te onda...

ne znam. ja kada za nesto nisam sigurna pitam svog mpo doktora ili mu posljem mail i postupim prema njegovim uputama.

----------


## jams

Nakon biohemijske iz IVF ciklusa dobila sam M 4 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja progesterona. Danas sam bila na kontroli, Dr kaze zadovoljan celim ciklusom i kako sam reagovala. To sto se desilo je na zalost vrlo cesto “losa sreca” da je eto bas ta blastula bila losa. Mogu odmah da krenem sa FET, bez pauze, i to u prirodnom ciklusu. Ako sve bude ok, oko 19-20 Decembra vracaju jednu 6-dnevnu blastulu. Nikakvi lekovi, samo posle transfera opet jednom dnevno potkozna injekcija progesterona i duphaston na svakih 8 h, kao potpora zutom tijelu u odrzavanju eventualne implantacije.

----------


## nadja12

Pozdrav svima nova sam u ovome. Imam jedno pitanje kakve ste promjene osjetile ili niste nakon transfera. Naime danas mi 2 dan od transfera, bol u jajnicima i leđima skroz dolje, noge me također bole. I nervoza svi simptomi kao pred menstruaciju.

----------


## Malamimica

> Nakon biohemijske iz IVF ciklusa dobila sam M 4 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja progesterona. Danas sam bila na kontroli, Dr kaze zadovoljan celim ciklusom i kako sam reagovala. To sto se desilo je na zalost vrlo cesto “losa sreca” da je eto bas ta blastula bila losa. Mogu odmah da krenem sa FET, bez pauze, i to u prirodnom ciklusu. Ako sve bude ok, oko 19-20 Decembra vracaju jednu 6-dnevnu blastulu. Nikakvi lekovi, samo posle transfera opet jednom dnevno potkozna injekcija progesterona i duphaston na svakih 8 h, kao potpora zutom tijelu u odrzavanju eventualne implantacije. ������


 Jams srećno... Nadamo se najboljem, javljaj nam kako napredujes! 
Nadamo se svi  da je los sreća ali mene ta sreća tuce 3 put za redom... Onda se već malo zaptis... Sta je

----------


## mejan

> Pozdrav svima nova sam u ovome. Imam jedno pitanje kakve ste promjene osjetile ili niste nakon transfera. Naime danas mi 2 dan od transfera, bol u jajnicima i leđima skroz dolje, noge me također bole. I nervoza svi simptomi kao pred menstruaciju.


ja sam prvi put bila jako napuhana i imala sve simptome pms-a.
drugi put nista, doduse isto napuhana nakon injekcija boostera ali tek nakon tjedan dana simptomi kao da ce doci m.
jesi imala transfer blastice ili trodnevnig embrija?
cula sam za slucajeve da je ta bol par dana nakon transfera bila implantacija ali ne mora biti pravilo. nazalost, zaista u ovome pravila nema. sto su ti rekli kada mozes raditi test?

----------


## mejan

> Nakon biohemijske iz IVF ciklusa dobila sam M 4 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja progesterona. Danas sam bila na kontroli, Dr kaze zadovoljan celim ciklusom i kako sam reagovala. To sto se desilo je na zalost vrlo cesto “losa sreca” da je eto bas ta blastula bila losa. Mogu odmah da krenem sa FET, bez pauze, i to u prirodnom ciklusu. Ako sve bude ok, oko 19-20 Decembra vracaju jednu 6-dnevnu blastulu. Nikakvi lekovi, samo posle transfera opet jednom dnevno potkozna injekcija progesterona i duphaston na svakih 8 h, kao potpora zutom tijelu u odrzavanju eventualne implantacije. ������


sretno!!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nadja12

Transfer blastice je bio, betu 16.12.trebam ići vadit.

----------


## nadja12

I jučer 4dnt sam primjetila gustu prozirnu sluz. Bez krvi

----------


## mejan

a to ne znam, stvarno....
mozda reakcija na hormonsku stimulaciju. 
mislim da ne bi trebalo biti nista lose (ako kolicinski nije previse i precesto)

----------


## jams

> Jams srećno... Nadamo se najboljem, javljaj nam kako napredujes! 
> Nadamo se svi  da je los sreća ali mene ta sreća tuce 3 put za redom... Onda se već malo zaptis... Sta je


Videcemo. Nada poslednja umire. Tesi me da kod prirodnih trudnoca, biohemijska je u 50-60% slucajeva, samo sto ne znas. Kazu da je to najnaporniji deo postupka, saznanje da je embrion u nama. 
Javljam napredak

----------


## Melren

Pozdrav ja imam pitanje trudna sam 6 i pol tjedana. Bila sam prošli tjedan na prvom ultrazvuku i vidi se za sada samo gestacijska vrećica a ne vidi se još plod ni ništa. Da li se trebam brinuti

----------


## rokas

Nadja sretno!
Svima zelim svu srecu, da docekate betu i onda se nastavljate sekirat sve do poroda dok ne zagrlite svoju malu mrvicu.... 
Meni je gore sada, nego cekanje bete,.... Sto pitanja, bez odgovora, jel sve ok, jel beba dobro, jel napreduje, idem svaki tjedan na pregled jer me to drzi "normalnom"....

----------


## nadja12

> Nadja sretno!
> Svima zelim svu srecu, da docekate betu i onda se nastavljate sekirat sve do poroda dok ne zagrlite svoju malu mrvicu.... 
> Meni je gore sada, nego cekanje bete,.... Sto pitanja, bez odgovora, jel sve ok, jel beba dobro, jel napreduje, idem svaki tjedan na pregled jer me to drzi "normalnom"....


Hvala ti i ja tebi želim sreću. Kako se ta beta bliži sve manje je simptoma tj ni nema ih. Jedino sam previše razdražljiva ali to sve prepisujem uskoro očekivano mjesečnici.

----------


## rokas

Nadja mene je samo stomak bolio kao i prije svake M.... Nijedan drugi simptom...
Tako da se ne sekiras, polako

----------


## Sandra111111

Pozdrav, molim za pomoć ako netko ima iskustva u sličnoj situaciji...
Naime 4.12.2019 sam radila transver od 2 blastice (5 dana stare), nema nikakve simptome, ali maloprije mi je se pojavila sukrvica i smeđi iscjedak, beta mi je 18.12,stoga molim za pomoć...jako se bojim da sam izgubila obje svoje blastice, naše anđele ja i suprug čekamo 4 godine i ovo nam je prvi postupak

----------


## rokas

Sandra idi i napravi betu. 2 dana ranije nije problem. Jesi radila test?
Kod mene kad krene sukrvica znam da je sve gotovo, al bilo je cura koje su bile trudne. Sto prije beta pa onda dalje... 
Sretno

----------


## nadja12

Pozdrav cure 16.12.sam vadila betu koja je bila 346.to je bio deseti dan od transfera. Sada me zanima da li ste još koji put vadile betu do ultrazvuk jer moj doktor kaže da nema potrebe za dodatnim pikanjem a na uzv idem 24.12. Malo mi je to sada dugo nestrpljiva sam

----------


## rokas

Nadja čestitam ❤️❤️
Meni je nakon druge bete rekao da nema potrebe vaditi više, ali ja jesam napravila još jednom  :Smile:  čisto radi sebe

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure 16.12.sam vadila betu koja je bila 346.to je bio deseti dan od transfera. Sada me zanima da li ste još koji put vadile betu do ultrazvuk jer moj doktor kaže da nema potrebe za dodatnim pikanjem a na uzv idem 24.12. Malo mi je to sada dugo nestrpljiva sam


U obje trudnoce samo po jednom vadila betu i cekala uzv kako mi je dr rekao.
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Malamimica

Sandra slažem se sa Rokas i kod mene je to uvijek značilo los ishod, ali kod mnogih drugih je i bilo ok...
Moje iskustvo je isto da se odmah uradi bete, msm nadamo se da si vec uradila i da je kod tebe suprotno... Srećno i ne brini, ja se isto borim s tim i zadnji put su mi otišle obe blasti.od 5 dana... I jako sam teško to podnijela, ali eto... Život ide dalje i piše svoju pricu

----------


## nadja12

Hvala vam cure nadam se da će sve bit uredu! Sada nestrpljivo čekamo uzv. ♥️

----------


## Malamimica

> Hvala vam cure nadam se da će sve bit uredu! Sada nestrpljivo čekamo uzv. ♥️


 Nadja i ja pridružujem čestitkama naravno, uživaj ❤️❤️

----------


## shila229

> Pozdrav cure 16.12.sam vadila betu koja je bila 346.to je bio deseti dan od transfera. Sada me zanima da li ste još koji put vadile betu do ultrazvuk jer moj doktor kaže da nema potrebe za dodatnim pikanjem a na uzv idem 24.12. Malo mi je to sada dugo nestrpljiva sam


Ja sam vadila 14 i 16., dan nakon ET. Tako mi je rekao. Da se mora pravilno duplati. Ali ako ti nije rekao da trebaš ići ponovno, odi samo na ultrazvuk, pa za 6 dana ti je to.. ja sam nakon druge bete išla nakon 8 dana tek na 1. ultrazvuk i čulo se srce...

----------


## jams

Danas uradjen transfer 5-dnevne blastule. Endometrijum troslojan, prirodan ciklus. Od ovulacije samo pijem Duphaston, a od danas i estrogen kao podrska zutom telu. Beta moze da se radi 01.01. Ali posto niko ne radi, moram 02.01.  :Laughing: . Kucni test necu da radim. Samo odmaranje i praznicka atmosfera. :Cool:  :Grin:  :Saint:

----------


## rokas

Jams želim ti svu sreću i da te beta obraduje

----------


## jams

Hvala Rokas.  :grouphug:

----------


## jams

Sretan Božić. 
Cure imam jedno pitanje!
Danas mi je 4dan nakon FET 5dnevne blastule. Od drugog dana imam probadanja u stomaku, jajnicima i bol u krstima! Od lekova pijem progesteron i estrogen i vitamine! Na odmoru sam do bete. Ne radim nista tesko, spremim rucak i prosetam malo. 
Da li je neko imamo slicne “probleme”!? Bas se plasim, a beta je tako daleko. Nemam nikakvo krvarenje za sada. Jedino je dan dva posle transfera bilo nesto braon na papiru. Ali bukvalno tackica. 
Ovo cekanje je najgore definitivno.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tinca18

> Sretan Božić. 
> Cure imam jedno pitanje!
> Danas mi je 4dan nakon FET 5dnevne blastule. Od drugog dana imam probadanja u stomaku, jajnicima i bol u krstima! Od lekova pijem progesteron i estrogen i vitamine! Na odmoru sam do bete. Ne radim nista tesko, spremim rucak i prosetam malo. 
> Da li je neko imamo slicne “probleme”!? Bas se plasim, a beta je tako daleko. Nemam nikakvo krvarenje za sada. Jedino je dan dva posle transfera bilo nesto braon na papiru. Ali bukvalno tackica. 
> Ovo cekanje je najgore definitivno.


Sretan Božić!!! 
Meni je danas 9dnt 5dn blastica, i ja sam imala probadanja u jajnicima, i maternici, sad je to stalo, al mislim da je to sve normalno. 
Nisam imala krvarenja, i pijem estrofem, utrogestan i folacin, a takoder sam na mirovanju. 
Samo polako, odmaraj, setaj, sve ce biti ok. 
I meni je cekanje najgore od svega....

----------


## jams

> Sretan Božić!!! 
> Meni je danas 9dnt 5dn blastica, i ja sam imala probadanja u jajnicima, i maternici, sad je to stalo, al mislim da je to sve normalno. 
> Nisam imala krvarenja, i pijem estrofem, utrogestan i folacin, a takoder sam na mirovanju. 
> Samo polako, odmaraj, setaj, sve ce biti ok. 
> I meni je cekanje najgore od svega....


Koliko znaci ovaj forum. Makar meni, a verujem i drugim cekalicama. Nadam se da cemo sve docekati taj plusic. 
Sada cu sa MM malo u setnju. Samo polako, naravno. 
Srecno nam bilo.

----------


## rokas

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima

Jams  sve je to normalno i očekivano. Tijelo "gruvamo" s hormonima.... Meni su ta probadanja od prvog dana i danas me boli i probada, i steže.....

----------


## jams

Hvala Rokas. Samo sam bila zbunjena jer me vise bilelo sada nego u ciklusu sa stimulacijom. 
Ali sada mi lakse, nisam jedina.  :grouphug:

----------


## rokas

Jams ❤️
Tinca kad radiš betu?

----------


## Tinca18

> Jams ❤️
> Tinca kad radiš betu?


Rokas, sutra najvjerojatnije, dosta mi je cekanja

----------


## jams

Meni su rekli najranije 01.01. Ali moram da cekam do drugog, jer niko ne radi. Razmisljala sam da radim 30-tog. To bi bio 9ti dan nakon transfera 5dnevne (ili 6dnevne -ne znam kako ide postupak odmrzavanja) blastule. Mozda je rano. Ali lakse ce mi biti da znam i da nije uspelo nego da cekam jos duze. Testove kucne ne zelim. Dzabe bacam novce, a prosli put biohemijska. Test + beta 25 i nije ni rasla. To me ubilo. 
Danas mi igrale neke tackice pred ocima (nekih 15 min),  svrbe me grudi, malo bole jajnici (manje nego inace) i neki beli gust iscedak. Ne koristim vaginalete, pijem progesteron i estrogen.  :Confused:  :Cekam:

----------


## sara79

Ma mozes betu i 9 -ti dan vec raditi. A i 31.12. je takodjer radni dan bar do podne....odnosno mozda ovisi gdje zivis.
Dal je veliki grad ili?

----------


## jams

> Ma mozes betu i 9 -ti dan vec raditi. A i 31.12. je takodjer radni dan bar do podne....odnosno mozda ovisi gdje zivis.
> Dal je veliki grad ili?


Zivim u Austriji, Beč. Trebalo bi da rade. Ako izade krv rezultate mogu da vidim online.  Samo jos da odlucim da li cu da ih pogledam 31. Ili 1.

----------


## rokas

Tinca sretno i javi nam rezultat
Jams izvadit betu mozes i 9dnt, mora bit troznamenksta, a 9dnt vec hoce. Zadnji put 9dnt mi je beta bila 120, blastica jedna bila vraćena

----------


## jams

Tinca javljaj. Moja drugarica pokrenula ciklus visoke bete.  :grouphug:

----------


## Tinca18

Nazalost moja beta je negativna 1.2, nadam se jams da ce tvoja popraviti rezultat.

----------


## jams

> Nazalost moja beta je negativna 1.2, nadam se jams da ce tvoja popraviti rezultat.


Oooo.
Zao mi je. 
 Nista, isplaci se, zavrsi ovu godinu, sve lose ostaje u njoj. I idemo dalje. U nove pobede. 
Zelim ti puno srece.

----------


## rokas

Tinca baš mi je žao....

----------


## kina19

Pozdrav svima. Evo meni 9dnt četverostaničnog drugi dan vraćen , test negativan.

----------


## rokas

Kina mislim da ti je prerano za test.. Vec sam pisala i opet cu, 9dnt blastica jedva vidljiva crtica....

----------


## kina19

Ma znam i sama da je prerano, ali osjećam tipični pms pa sam zbog toga radila.

----------


## LaraLana

Meni je u obje trudnoce na 9 dnt dvodnevnih embrija na testu od 10 miu osjetljivost bila vidljiva sjena.
10 dnt jasno pozitivan test.
Mislim da ovisi o kvaliteti i reagensu na testu.
Gravignost ultra i ruzicaste crtice.
Plave testove tipa CB nikad nisam radila jer daju evaporacijske crtice.

Kina al svakako ponovi jer nemaju sve zene npr.visoku betu.
Netko ce na 14 dan dvodenevnog imati 200 ili 300 betu a netko vecu.
A recimo na 10 dnt blastice netko ima 300 ili 400 a netko 600 itd.

Sretno...

P.S. i ja sam imala pms simptome i dugo su me pratili jos u trudnoci.

----------


## kina19

Hvala Lara . Ja radim ove e e-baya trakice.

----------


## kina19

Danas 10.dan digitalni opet negativan. Vjerujem da bi on pokazao.

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas 10.dan digitalni opet negativan. Vjerujem da bi on pokazao.


Pa realno trebao bi al eto daj jos jedan dan sansu i nadu pa kad vec imas te s ebaya napravi i sutra.
Ja sam u prvoj t isla 12 dnt betu vaditi i bila je 139 a drugi put sto zbog vikenda i drugih privatnih obaveza tek 15 dnt i bila je 399.
Niti jednom ju nisam isla ponavljati, tako dr rekao.
Na uzv isla 21 dnt.

----------


## kina19

Ne znam kakva su iskustva drugih s testovima nakon et četverostaničnog drugi dan, ali mislim da nema nade više.  Betu mi je reklo tek 5.1. ali neću je ni vaditi

----------


## jams

10ti dan jedna blastula, nije jutranji urin, Cleare Blue test ni naznaka od pozitivne trake. Mislim da sanse nema. Jbg. Vise srece drugi put. Drugog januara radim betu, jer oni traze da se odradi.

----------


## rokas

Jams jesi vadila betu danas?

I zelim svima sve najljepše u 2020 godini

----------


## jams

Jesam. 0.2  :Crying or Very sad: 
Prestala sam terapiju, dobila nakon 3 dana. Odlucila sam praviti pauzu 2-3 mesaca i onda najverovatnije u martu da odradim transfer. Do tada moram da se smislim da li zelim da preostala dva vratim odjednom ili jedan po jedan. 
Nema predaje 

Srecna svima nova godina, puno embriona, visoke bete, lagane trudnoce i porodjaje.   :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Opet sam tu.  :Smile: 

Jucer je ubacen embrij. Rece embriolog da je “mnogo lep”, ali to je rekao i prosli put  :Wink: 
Progesteron vaginalno, progesteron u injekcijama, estrogen, folna, metformin, a ostalo je u rukama Majke Prirode.

----------


## Vaki

Munkice, sretno!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## _Bubi_

Drage sve,
dugo citam razne teme na forumu i napokon se prikljucujem i ja. 
Divim vam se svima na hrabrosti i upornosti.  :Heart: 

evo i moje kratke price:
Nakon 2 AIH-a ovo nam je prvi IVF/ICSI.
punkcija nam je bila prije 10 dana, dobili smo 2 jajne stanice, obje oplodene i obavljen ET 3.dan. (vracene obje)
sad cekamo i nadamo se  :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret777

Pozdrav, zna li neko da li se mogu piti antibiotici i koristiti vaginalete tokom stimulacije 3 je dan ciklusa. Nekako je dosta poranila pa nisam stigla sa antibioticima.

----------


## Suncokret777

Nadam se da ce sve biti uredu

----------


## Durmire

Bubi uz tebe smo  :Smile:  javljaj situaciju

----------


## Munkica

Sretno, Bubi  :Smile: 

Vadim betu u utorak, a 10 dnt cu tradicionalno napraviti test.

----------


## _Bubi_

Hvala cure! 
Munkica, meni je beta po rasporedu u ponedjeljak, znaci cekamo skupa  :Yes: 
Kod nas se beta ceka 2-3 dana pa mislim da cu svakako i test napravit u pon  :Rolling Eyes: 
Mislim da mi nije preporucljivo prije jer sam booster primila u sub od 1500... Koliko sam skontala trebao bi vjerovatno kroz 6-7 dana izaci iz organizma?

p.s. sinoc sam se probudila od preznojavanja... je li se kojoj od vas to ikad dogodilo? Mozda je i od ovih boostera... Iako je ovo vec 3. po redu, a do sada mi se to nije dogadalo...

----------


## Suncokret777

Da li je neko pio antibiotike u toku stimulacije ciklusa u toku menstr.

----------


## Munkica

> Hvala cure! 
> Munkica, meni je beta po rasporedu u ponedjeljak, znaci cekamo skupa 
> Kod nas se beta ceka 2-3 dana pa mislim da cu svakako i test napravit u pon 
> Mislim da mi nije preporucljivo prije jer sam booster primila u sub od 1500... Koliko sam skontala trebao bi vjerovatno kroz 6-7 dana izaci iz organizma?
> 
> p.s. sinoc sam se probudila od preznojavanja... je li se kojoj od vas to ikad dogodilo? Mozda je i od ovih boostera... Iako je ovo vec 3. po redu, a do sada mi se to nije dogadalo...


Za 10 dana bi booster vec trebao izaci iz organizma i test bi trebao pokazati jesi li trudna ili ne.
Toliko smo pune hormona da preznojavanje i nije neobicno. Meni se odjednom krenu znojiti dlanovi toliko da ono sto drzim je skroz mokro. Tijelo reagira drugacije svaki put. 
Prosli puta me Progynova (estradiol) bacio u depresiju da sam se morala kontrolirati da ne placem non stop. Tulila sam na sve i na svakom mjestu, a inace nisam placljivko. Recimo, na postanske marke u posti  :Smile:  Ovaj put sam puno bolje.
Zapravo, gotovo sam sigurna da se embrij primio jer osjecam da se cerviks zatvorio i maternica zeru podigla kad stavljam Utrogestane, ali pomalo...  :Smile:

----------


## _Bubi_

Sunckoret777 nisam pila, tako da nazalost nemam iskustva u tome za podijeliti s tobom... Antibiotik si naknadno dobila ili?

Munkica drzim fige da ti se lijepo ugnjezdio i da vidis predivan plusic.  :Zaljubljen: 
I meni su suze dolazile na svasta, haha tocno znam kako ti je  :Laughing: 
Ako sam dobro izracunala obe radimo testic u pon onda?  :Smile:

----------


## Martina1990

Curee,evo jedna se oplodila od 3, upravo imala transfer...

----------


## bulj

Super martina, jedan ali vrijedan. Ja sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, vidit cemo sta gonali rade… 
Marija, prosle godine sam izmedju 2 feta imala 1 ciklus pauze, a onda je usljedila super duga pauza zbog radova. Ovaj put sam inzistirala bez pauze i nije se doktorica previse bunila. Vidit cemo sta ce jajnici pokazat ovih dana.

----------


## Inesz

Uh, Martina1990, naravno svi ti želimo trudnoću i bebu na kraju...

ali... imaš samo 29 godina, u prvom stimuliranom nisi imala stanica, sada u stimuliranom samo 1 dvodnevni embrij od 3 dobivene jajne stanice... nije to rezultat koji bi se očekivao u stimulaciji mlade žene dobrih nalaza...

jesu sve tri jajne stanice bile zrele?
imate li izraženiji muški faktor neplodnosti?
kakav je morfološki bio embrij koji je transferiran? 

što kažu embriologica i liječnica na sve?

----------


## Marija01

Martina, bitno da se i jedna oplodila, samo hrabro dalje...

----------


## Martina1990

Hvala Marija...

----------


## Marijana12.07

Moja prva inseminacija neuspjesna

----------


## Martina1990

Žao mi je Marijana! Si radila test ili?

----------


## Durmire

Martina1990 i meni je u prvom pokusaju bio malo broj jajnih stanica a imam 27 godina. Izvukli 6, 4 se oplodilo a 2prezivjele. Vracene mi drugi dan. Bili su iznenadjeni negativno rezultatom.. Tako da nas ima jos. Nadam se i uz tebe sam svakako - razmisljaj pozitivno kao ja i uzmi koenzim q10 da pijes.. Ja cu u sledeci postupak brzo. Tvoja mrvica cw ostati sa tobom

----------


## Martina1990

Hvala Durmire...Nadam se,sto mi drugo preostaje,sta bude bit ce..svakako nema odustajanja

----------


## Paola2019

Marijana jesi li radila test.? Da li je uspjela inseminacija?

----------


## Marijana12.07

Radila sam test, negativan je. Sad cu zvat bolnicu da vidim sto dalje

----------


## Marijana12.07

Moram preskocit ovaj ciklus, pa se javit iduci. 
Paola jesi isla privatno? Isto bi inseminaciju ili?

----------


## Suncokret777

To su antibiotici za ivf postupak.

----------


## _Bubi_

Martina1990 sretno!
Meni je isto stimulacija od 10-11 folikula pala na samo 2 JS jer su se folikulici u nekom trenutku prestali razvijat i izdvojila su se samo 2-3 vodeca folikula. Mislim da su iz tog razloga na kraju u mom slucaju isli na ICSI, da nisu ne znam bi li imali obe oplodene...
U svakom slucaju sretno i nadam se da ti je ta dobitna!  :Smile:

----------


## Martina1990

Hvalaaa Bubi... Ja sam ti također imala puno folikula ali samo par njih su ba kraju bili vodeci...i eto dobila 3 j.s i jedna se oplodi..ja sam stvarno zadovoljna jer nisam ni to ocekivala..e sad cekamo sta bude,bude...sretno Bubi i tebi

----------


## _Bubi_

@Martina1990, sve ce to bit super vidit ces.  :Wink:  p.s. isto smo godiste  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Marijana 12.07 i ja sam ti prvo isla na insemenacije, 2 za redom i bila sam na klomidu. Koliko te jos insemenacija ceka?

Meni se beta blizi, danas mi je 11dnt i koliko god jedva jedva cekam taj testic sve me vise strah da cu ugledati jos jedan minus.. Jucer su me ponovno jajnici probadali, a ja odmah sretna ko prasica jer sam promislila da mi mozda HCG raste jer su me bolili svaki put nakon boostera  :Laughing: 

Sad smo 3 cekalice, ako sam dobro popratila? Munkica ima li kakvih novih simptoma ? :Grin:

----------


## Suncokret777

Da li je neka od vas imala slobodnu tecnost unutra. Ne znaju od cega je ali je nastavljen proces priprema za ivf.

----------


## Marijana12.07

Bubi, rekla mi je 2 inseminacije, al bi ja rado preskocila drugu. Sumnjam da ce ona htjet preskociti jer su nalazi uredni

----------


## Paola2019

Ja sam u beti u postupku. Koristim letrozol. Rekla doktorica da se ne treba preskakali mjesec. Danas 10 DC I folikumetrija

----------


## Inesz

> Hvalaaa Bubi... Ja sam ti također imala puno folikula ali samo par njih su ba kraju bili vodeci...i eto dobila 3 j.s i jedna se oplodi..ja sam stvarno zadovoljna jer nisam ni to ocekivala..e sad cekamo sta bude,bude...sretno Bubi i tebi


Naravno Martina, tebi sada ostaje nada u uspjeh postupka, i to je ono što ti od srca želim. 
Moguće je da ovaj 1 embrij rezultira rođenjem djeteta, ali ipak bi bilo za tebe i tvog partnera puno bolje da ste imali veći broj embrija... 

Jedan 2-dnevni embrij kao rezultat stimulacije kod mlade žene s dobrim nalazima i bez značajnijeg utjecaja muškog faktora, ne može se smatrati dobrim ishodom liječenja.

Bit IVF-a je kreirati veći broj embrija jer se time povećavaju izgledi za rođenje djeteta.

Uspješnost IVF-a direktno je povezana s brojem embrija koji se dobiju. 

U grubo, računa se da je u prosjeku potrebno 4-5 blastocista (5-dnevnih embrija) za rođenje 1 živog djeteta.

Prolaziti stimulirani postupak za 1 dvodnevni embrij, kada to nije izgledan ishod - npr. kod žena čija je rezerva jajnih stanica gotovo posve ispražnjena, ili kod žena koj slabo odgovaraju na stimulaciju, predstavlja vrlo, vrlo trnovit put... 

Osobno ne bih bila zadovoljna ishodom takve stimulacije, osobito jer si već imala jedan stimulirani u kojem se nije dobila niti jedna jajna stanica.  :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Martina1990 , smijem li pitati koliki ti je amh? Jesu li brojali antralce na pocetku ciklusa? 
Shvacam srecu imati bar 1 embrij, ali ako gledamo statistiku da je potrebno u prosjeku 15ak jajnih stanica za jedno zivorodjeno dijete, dobiti 3js (ili niti jenu) u stimuliranom je los rezultat. Po tome, a u korist statistici, trebalo bi ti barem 5 stimuliranih s ovim boljim ishodom kako bi uspjela. Na zalost hzzo ih ne pokriva toliko. Malo postupaka imamo, svaki oduzima dragocijeno vrijeme (i odredjenu zalihu js) i trebali bi teziti optimalnoj stimulaciji s desetak js. 
Naravno, kod poor respondera to ne ocekujemo, ali kod nekoga kod koga su svi nalazi dobri, zapitam se tko je sfusao.. 
Nemojte biti zadovoljne slabim rezultatima i zivjeti s idejom da je potreban samo jedan embrij. Trazite objasnjenja i sudjelujte u svom postupku na nacin da vam lijecnici objasne i daju optimalnu stimulaciju, za optimalan rezultat ovisan o vasim godinama i dijagnozama.

----------


## Marija01

I ja sam cekalica, fet dva embrija 2.dan.. beta u pon, test mozdaaaa danas napravim..ceka spreman al nikak da ga uhvatim.. simptomi, nista upecatljivo, bol u donjem djelu leda jos od transfera (rekla bi i od izlezavanja).. nekad jaca nekad slabija, tu i tamo nesto probode, al nista da bi se drugacije osjecala.. cekalice moje, kada su vama bete? Sam ja prva il?

----------


## Marija01

> Da li je neka od vas imala slobodnu tecnost unutra. Ne znaju od cega je ali je nastavljen proces priprema za ivf.


Meni nekad vele da iman slobodne tekucine kad sam na pregledu.. 
Dijagnoza
ja: operirana endometrioza
on:sve ok

----------


## ljube555

> Meni nekad vele da iman slobodne tekucine kad sam na pregledu.. 
> Dijagnoza
> ja: operirana endometrioza
> on:sve ok


Slobodna tekucina znabiti od klomifena i nakon O... tako mi rekao gin... pa ko bude od klomifena onda najvjerojatno od lijekova koji povezani za postizanje O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## _Bubi_

> I ja sam cekalica, fet dva embrija 2.dan.. beta u pon, test mozdaaaa danas napravim..ceka spreman al nikak da ga uhvatim.. simptomi, nista upecatljivo, bol u donjem djelu leda jos od transfera (rekla bi i od izlezavanja).. nekad jaca nekad slabija, tu i tamo nesto probode, al nista da bi se drugacije osjecala.. cekalice moje, kada su vama bete? Sam ja prva il?


i meni je beta u pon  :Smile: 
mozda i ja sutra napravim test, vidit cu...

----------


## Marija01

> i meni je beta u pon 
> mozda i ja sutra napravim test, vidit cu...


Dva 3.dan su kod tebe? Simptomi do sada?

----------


## Munkica

Sutra cu test napraviti, a beta je u utorak.

----------


## Marija01

> Sutra cu test napraviti, a beta je u utorak.


Koji dan je tvoj embrij, radi se o klasicnom et ili fetu?

----------


## _Bubi_

> Dva 3.dan su kod tebe? Simptomi do sada?


Da, dva 3.dan. 
prvih par dana su me probadali jajnici, ja mislim 2. dan nakon ET malo samo u donjem dijelu stomka, ali nista predugo, par puta me probolo i proslo. 
(.)(.) su bile bolne, sad su samo napuhane... dva puta sam se preko noci jako preznojila prije nekoliko dana.
Ustvari navise to probadanje jajnika nakon ET i nakon svakog boostera i jucer opet poceli malo... E da i imam bas pojacan iscjedak, ali je jako vodenast... S tim da stavljam utrice pa je sve skupa malo pomijesano.... Je li itko od vas imao taj vodenasti? :Unsure: 
sve simptome se ja mislim moze pripisati silnim hormonima, iako se ipak malo nadam i da je koji od njih ipak dobitni, ne znam ni sama...
Kod tebe?

----------


## _Bubi_

> I ja sam cekalica, fet dva embrija 2.dan.. beta u pon, test mozdaaaa danas napravim..ceka spreman al nikak da ga uhvatim.. simptomi, nista upecatljivo, bol u donjem djelu leda jos od transfera (rekla bi i od izlezavanja).. nekad jaca nekad slabija, tu i tamo nesto probode, al nista da bi se drugacije osjecala.. cekalice moje, kada su vama bete? Sam ja prva il?


sorry tek sad vidim da si vec napisala..  :Smile:

----------


## Marija01

Cice i pospanost su tipicni simptomi utrica.. nakon posla dodem doma, prebacim se na krevet i u roku min spavam ko top.. ostalo, kod mene nista posebno, bol u ledima od drugog dan transfera, ne znam vise dal od izlezavanja prvih dana (al bas su me par dana rasturale), jajnici tu i tamo nesto, al meni uobicajeno kad sam imala operac...iscjedak isto ne mogu procjeniti kad stavljam utice.. A nista, test/beta ce jedini istinu pokaziti..

----------


## _Bubi_

koji ti je ovo postupak?
meni je prvi IVF pa iskreno nemam s cim bas usporedit.
znaci sutra bi Munkica, Marija01 i ja mogle praviti test?
Joooj cure, zelim vam svu srecu i da se sve veselimo sutra! :Very Happy:

----------


## Munkica

> Koji dan je tvoj embrij, radi se o klasicnom et ili fetu?


5 dana star embrij, fet. 
Zapravo, toliko sam uvjerena da se primio da ne prihvacam niti jednu drugu opciju. Za sada  :Smile:  
Test radim da se pripremim jer rezultate bete priopcavaju telefonom. Jednom sam se nakon cjelodnevnog iscekivanja poziva tako rasplakala da zena s druge strane nije prestala ponavljati kako joj je zao. Od tada test prije bete.
Inace, sam skroz super. Imam malo zeleno crven trbuh od injekcija progesternona, ali sam vec otupila na tu bol. 
Sretno sutra! Tipkamo se s rezultatima kakvi god oni bili  :Smile:

----------


## Marija01

Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani postupak, nisam ni isla na AIH zbog operacije.. odma se dr odlucio na stimulirani postupak, dobili smo 11 stanica, 6 zametaka. Zbog ljetna pauze jedan mi je vracen odma, a 5 je smrznutih 2.dan.. na ljetno se zametak nije primio, ovo sad mi je1 fet s dva embrija.. jos me 3 smrzlica cekaju na vuku.. 
Nakon operacija mi je pala zaliha jajnih stanica, AMH iznosi 14, a imam 29 godina

----------


## Marija01

Bubi i Munkica gdje ste bile u postupku?

----------


## Munkica

U Belgiji  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Cure drzim palceve za test sjutra! Pratim i nadam se za vas!

----------


## Suncokret777

Marija01 hvala puno

----------


## Marija01

Curke ja napravila test i negativan.. ne znam dal bi opce nastavila s hormonima.. ima li smisla se dalje trovati..

----------


## _Bubi_

> Curke ja napravila test i negativan.. ne znam dal bi opce nastavila s hormonima.. ima li smisla se dalje trovati..


Bas mi je zao...  :Sad:  Mozda da ponovis opet test za svaki slucaj.. Koji ti je dan?

----------


## _Bubi_

Durmire hvala! :Smile: 
p.s. ja sam radila u Splitu kod dr. Š.  :Smile:

----------


## bulj

Zao mi je marija, ali strpi se jos do bete sa terapijom, za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Marija01

> Bas mi je zao...  Mozda da ponovis opet test za svaki slucaj.. Koji ti je dan?


Tocno prije dva tjedana sam bila na transferu..

----------


## _Bubi_

Evo cure i ja jutros piskila test i negativan... 
Kad pogledam pod jakim svjetlom vidim neku jako jako tanku naznaku gdje bi ta druga crtica trebala biti, ali vjerujem da je to od boostera ili nesto. 13.dnt mi je i mislim da bi se sad vec trebalo vidjeti da su se mrve uhvatile...
p.s. i MM je vidi ali samo pod tim istim svjetlom... to mi dava neku mini nadu za sutra iako mi je jasno da je sad vjerovatno gotovo i da idemo opet ispocetka...
svakako sutra moram poci na betu.
Munkica sad nam ostajes jos ti. Navijamo za tebe! :Smile:

----------


## Marija01

Zao mi je Bubi.. ne preostaje nam drugo nego to prebroditi i idemo dalje.. mene cekaju jos 3 smrzlica, nadam se da ce barem 1 uplatiti... Munkice drzimo fige!

----------


## Munkica

Zao mi je, cure. 
Moj test je pozitivan. Clear blue digital 2-3 tjedna kaze. Beta je u utorak, a nakon toga se nadam da ce sve ici po ps-u. 
Inace, tsh mi je bio 3.1. Malo me to brinulo, ali je dr rekao da nove smjernice kazu da je ok do 4. Jos uvijek povremeno dojim (i to je rekao da je ok) i trcim  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Cure zao mi je  :Sad: 

Munkica cestitam!
Moj tsh je takodje bio preko 3...tocnije 3.75 i isto smo se vodili novim smjernicama. I tako cijelu trudnocu.
Ft4 je bio na samoj gornjoj granici 21 i dr rekao to je u redu i nema potrebe povisavati terapiju.
Probali jesmo al se nisam dobro osjecala i otkucaji srca su bili odmah povisoki.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Durmire

Bravo Munkice! Ti si od pocetka bila pozitivna i treba svima da si nam primjer! Da ti sve ide po planu.. Bubi - meni se isto znala pojaviti bas bas tanka linija - jedva vidljiva a da mi je beta 60. Ipak sacekaj nalaz krvi!

----------


## _Bubi_

Munkice cestitaaam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  nek ti trudnoca bude skolska! Javljaj i dalje kako ide i betu naravno pa da se veselimo.

Marija drzim fige za tvoje smrzlice, sigurno te bebica ceka da dodes po nju.  :fige:

----------


## _Bubi_

> Bravo Munkice! Ti si od pocetka bila pozitivna i treba svima da si nam primjer! Da ti sve ide po planu.. Bubi - meni se isto znala pojaviti bas bas tanka linija - jedva vidljiva a da mi je beta 60. Ipak sacekaj nalaz krvi!


Hvala draga na utjesi.  :Smile: 
jao to bi bilo divno... Mogu se samo jos malo nadat do sutra onda, nece naskodit. Nisam nikada do sada vidjela nikakvu ni naznaku plusa.. ovo je prvi put, ali sam isto ocekivala da cu se vise ponadat vidim li tako nesto.. znam da sanse nisu neke, al eto beta ce rec svoje.  :Cekam:

----------


## _Bubi_

E i cure imam jedno pitanje jer ja to prvi put vidim na uputama testa za trudnocu.  :Confused: 
Pise ovako: "Tvari koje imunoloski interferiraju poput onih upotrebljenih u terapiji antitijelima mogu ponistiti test."
ne znam ima li to ikakve veze s kortikosteroidima?

----------


## Marija01

Munkice cestitam! I ja sam isto na kortikosteroidima, al ne znam ako to ima veze..

----------


## Rominka

> E i cure imam jedno pitanje jer ja to prvi put vidim na uputama testa za trudnocu. 
> Pise ovako: "Tvari koje imunoloski interferiraju poput onih upotrebljenih u terapiji antitijelima mogu ponistiti test."
> ne znam ima li to ikakve veze s kortikosteroidima?



Bubi, nema veze s korticima.

----------


## Rominka

> Zao mi je, cure. 
> Moj test je pozitivan. Clear blue digital 2-3 tjedna kaze. Beta je u utorak, a nakon toga se nadam da ce sve ici po ps-u. 
> Inace, tsh mi je bio 3.1. Malo me to brinulo, ali je dr rekao da nove smjernice kazu da je ok do 4. Jos uvijek povremeno dojim (i to je rekao da je ok) i trcim



Jao draga  :Zaljubljen:  cestitam!! Neka sve dalje tece dosadnjikavo i uredno.

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, draga Rominka  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce ovaj put krenuti mirnije, a zavrsiti isto  :Smile: 

Hvala, marija i bubi!

----------


## bornastra

Draga Munkica, čestitam  :Smile: 
Sreeeetnooo i dalje!!

Lijepo mi je vidjeti "stara" imena na forumu  :Smile: 

Mislila sam da se neću javiti, ali evo mi imali FET u srijedu 22.01.
Sad čekamo, makar nemam baš nikakav odjećaj.
U dobitnom postupku sam imala jedan dan nakon tranfera izarzitu bol u leđima, ovaj postupak ništa ekstra :/

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, bornastra  :Smile: 

Zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, drzimo fige!! Jeste imali klasican protokol?

----------


## _Bubi_

Pretpostavila sam tako. Nisam nikada vidila to na testu pa me zanimalo.
p.s. jutros test negativan, beta stigla 1.2, tako da nazalost nista od ovog puta, ali idemo dalje, nema odustajanja.

koga sada cekamo i za koga navijamo?  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

> Cure zao mi je 
> 
> Munkica cestitam!
> Moj tsh je takodje bio preko 3...tocnije 3.75 i isto smo se vodili novim smjernicama. I tako cijelu trudnocu.
> Ft4 je bio na samoj gornjoj granici 21 i dr rekao to je u redu i nema potrebe povisavati terapiju.
> Probali jesmo al se nisam dobro osjecala i otkucaji srca su bili odmah povisoki.
> Sretno


Identicna situacija i kod mene.
Cijelu trudnocu mi je tsh preko 3!!!

----------


## bornastra

Rominka draga,

kako tvoja trudnoća? Kada dolazi bebica? <3

Moja curica je već skoro godina i pol<3, vrijeme leeeetiii.
Klasičan FET, bez ikakvih lijekova, samo štoperica tjedan dana prije transfera, i sad uzimam Cyclogest.

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka draga,
> 
> kako tvoja trudnoća? Kada dolazi bebica? <3
> 
> Moja curica je već skoro godina i pol<3, vrijeme leeeetiii.
> Klasičan FET, bez ikakvih lijekova, samo štoperica tjedan dana prije transfera, i sad uzimam Cyclogest.



Nase bebice imaju termin 19.05., ali ih ocekujemo prije. Sve skupa ide dobro, tu i tamo nekih trudnickih tegoba, ali u globalu sve je ok.

----------


## Suncokret777

Draga Marija koja je operacija bila u pitanju da nije miom. Ja moram ici na uklanjanje mioma pa tek nakon toga ce vratiti zamrznute celije.

----------


## Marija01

Nije miom, nego laparoskopija, uklonili su mi priraslice od endometrioze.

----------


## bornastra

> Nase bebice imaju termin 19.05., ali ih ocekujemo prije. Sve skupa ide dobro, tu i tamo nekih trudnickih tegoba, ali u globalu sve je ok.


Dvije mrve su kod Vas  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno!

Uživaj draga  :grouphug:

----------


## Suncokret777

Da li neko moze podjeliti iskustvo, da li je neka od vas imala operaciju mioma i nakon toga zatrudnila, kakva je bila trudnoca da li je prosla uredno.

----------


## bornastra

Samo da javim, 12 dnt beta 418  :Zaljubljen: 

Za dva dana ponavljam, ali za sada mi se čini beta super  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Samo da javim, 12 dnt beta 418 
> 
> Za dva dana ponavljam, ali za sada mi se čini beta super


Cestitam..

Beta super... moja bila 11dnt blastica 231 i nesto

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, bornastra! Neka sve bude po ps-u. 
Ja sutra ponavljam betu. Politika bolnice svakih tjedan dana. Mislim do 8-9 tjedna. Nadam se uzv iduci tjedan ako sutra sve bude ok.

----------


## Rominka

Bornastra, braaavooo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MariolaVera

Koliko brzo nakon transfera ste radile test?

----------


## Ivana2018

Ovisi koji dan je bio et

----------


## MariolaVera

> Ovisi koji dan je bio et


Peti

----------


## ljube555

> Peti


9 dnt mozes probati vec sigurno...to je vec 14dno...cure radili i na 7dnt i imali sjenu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MariolaVera

> 9 dnt mozes probati vec sigurno...to je vec 14dno...cure radili i na 7dnt i imali sjenu...


Da, 14 dana mora proć od ET, kopala jučer  :Smile:  . Ne želim radit prije, minus će me samo rasplakat. Bolje da živim u neznanju. 
Znam i cure kojima je bio negativan 2x,pa su ipak bile trudne.

----------


## Munkica

U mojoj bolnici je praksa da se beta vadi 12 dnt. 
Test je vec pouzdan 10 dnt.

----------


## MariolaVera

Računa li se sam dan transfera kao prvi, ili je to... Nulti?

----------


## Munkica

To je nulti.

----------


## MariolaVera

> To je nulti.


Hvala  :Smile:  

Je li koja od vas imala kakve grčeve dok ste čekale test?

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, 14 dana mora proć od ET, kopala jučer  . Ne želim radit prije, minus će me samo rasplakat. Bolje da živim u neznanju. 
> Znam i cure kojima je bio negativan 2x,pa su ipak bile trudne.


A gdje si to iskopala?

Meni su oba puta vratili dvodnevne embrije i na 10 dan od tranafera sam imala pozitivan test. 11 dan jos tamnija crtica i 12 dan sam betu vadila.
Mislim 10 dana ziv embrij sigurno nece lutati maternicom i traziti povoljno mu mjesto za implantaciju.
5, 6 dan se blastica vec izlijeze ako je prezivjela i u dva, tri dana se implantira. Jer to je proces koji toliko traje jel.

Tebi je vracena blastica i ona se ako je sve u redu dan kasnije krene vec s procesom izlijeganja i implantacije.

----------


## MariolaVera

> A gdje si to iskopala?


Na forum.hr ima popis kako se blastocista ponaša po danima ovisno o tome je li ET bio 5. ili 3. dan. 
Mislim da je to kopirano od Betaplus poliklinike, jer sam tamo našla identičan tekst. Ukratko se svodi na to da se 9. dpt može radit test ako je ET bio 5. dan, a ako je bio 3., onda je test mjerodavan od 11. dpt. Dakle, to je 14 dana od punkcije, u oba slučaja. 
14 dana treba čekati (mjerodavan) test i kod inseminacije te prirodne oplodnje. 

Cure kojima je prvi test bio negativan, a kasnije pozitivan, nisu išle na potpomognutu, nego prirodno. 


Jasno da je super ako se beta odmah lučila i odmah sve pokazala.

----------


## MariolaVera

Vidim da sam gore krivo napisala, mora proć 14 dana od punkcije, ne od ET. Ispravit ću.

Zapravo, ne mogu ispravit? Molim admine da mi to omoguće...
Krivo sam napisala, ET mi je u glavi, pa... Oprostite na zabuni.

----------


## MariolaVera

A odgovor na pitanje s grčevima gdje mogu dobit?

----------


## ljube555

> A odgovor na pitanje s grčevima gdje mogu dobit?


Svaki od nas induvidualno...netko ima netko nema... ja u dobitnom ivf nisam imala ni jedan simptom misli ce da nije uspjelo a dok bilo brdo grceva nije uspijelo...a nekima curama bilo obrnuto...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja sam imala pozit.test 6dnt blastice i to vecernji, jutarnji je bio negativan. Betu sam vadila 13 dnt, a grcevi su mi krenuli 7 ili 8 dnt, nisam sigurna. Bila sam uvjerena da cu procuriti koliko su bili intenzivni. I potrajalo je do drugog tromjesecja. Ne znam do cega je bilo, dal utrici i rezultat stimulacije ili efekt trudnoce

----------


## MariolaVera

> Ja sam imala pozit.test 6dnt blastice i to vecernji, jutarnji je bio negativan. Betu sam vadila 13 dnt, a grcevi su mi krenuli 7 ili 8 dnt, nisam sigurna. Bila sam uvjerena da cu procuriti koliko su bili intenzivni. I potrajalo je do drugog tromjesecja. Ne znam do cega je bilo, dal utrici i rezultat stimulacije ili efekt trudnoce


Hvala!!!

----------


## MariolaVera

> Svaki od nas induvidualno...netko ima netko nema... ja u dobitnom ivf nisam imala ni jedan simptom misli ce da nije uspjelo a dok bilo brdo grceva nije uspijelo...a nekima curama bilo obrnuto...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala, ja sam imala grčeve 3 dpt i to u tri navrata, činilo mi se da sam dobila, iako bi bilo prerano. Čini mi se prerano i za trudnoću. Danas mi se više ništa ne čini. Teško je ovo čekanje.

----------


## LaraLana

> Na forum.hr ima popis kako se blastocista ponaša po danima ovisno o tome je li ET bio 5. ili 3. dan. 
> Mislim da je to kopirano od Betaplus poliklinike, jer sam tamo našla identičan tekst. Ukratko se svodi na to da se 9. dpt može radit test ako je ET bio 5. dan, a ako je bio 3., onda je test mjerodavan od 11. dpt. Dakle, to je 14 dana od punkcije, u oba slučaja. 
> 14 dana treba čekati (mjerodavan) test i kod inseminacije te prirodne oplodnje. 
> 
> Cure kojima je prvi test bio negativan, a kasnije pozitivan, nisu išle na potpomognutu, nego prirodno. 
> 
> 
> Jasno da je super ako se beta odmah lučila i odmah sve pokazala.


Ma na forumu svasta pise a ovo sto ti navodis bas nije mjerodavno i ne poklapa se.

Evo Seveno 6 dnt blastice poz test i to je ono o cemu sam pisala. Izlijeganje i proces implantacije. Kad zavrsi implantacija 2 dana nakon toga kucni test obicno pokaze trudnocu.
Puno zena 9 dnt blastice vec vade betu.

Inseminaciju i prirodnu oplodnju se ne moze porediti s mpo oplodnjom jer se kod mpo oplodnje tocno zna kad je doslo do oplodnje.

Trebas se malo opustiti a ne traziti simptome jer psiha u ovome igra veliku ulogu.

----------


## Snekica

kinez je pokazao sjenu sjenine sjene 3dnt5d, 4dnt je već bila vidljivija, 6dnt je bila ful vidljiva

----------


## SevenofNine

Kako ti je tako rano pokazalo?

----------


## SevenofNine

Jer meni je beta 13 dnt bila 1500, a blastica koju smo vratili je bila ekspandirana odnosno krenula se izlijegati te su mi rekli da ce se primiti isti dan ili sutradan. Unatoc tome tek 6dnt sjena i to vecernja, ujutro je bio test neg.
A embriolog mi je zabranio kucne testove prije 9dnt, sto je 14 dan nakon punkcije.

----------


## LaraLana

Beta kad predje 1000 se sporije dupla.
A tvoja na 13 dnt je i te kako vrtoglavo visoka bila pa nije niti cudno sto ti je test na 6 dnt uvecer bio pozitivan.

Poznato je vec da se nekome jasnije i bolje pokaze crtica s popodnevnim/vecernjim urinom vec s jutarnjim zbog cega nemam pojma.
Po nekoj racunici tvoja beta je na 6/7 dnt iznosila izmedu 100-150.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Ma na forumu svasta pise a ovo sto ti navodis bas nije mjerodavno i ne poklapa se.
> 
> Evo Seveno 6 dnt blastice poz test i to je ono o cemu sam pisala. Izlijeganje i proces implantacije. Kad zavrsi implantacija 2 dana nakon toga kucni test obicno pokaze trudnocu.
> Puno zena 9 dnt blastice vec vade betu.
> 
> Inseminaciju i prirodnu oplodnju se ne moze porediti s mpo oplodnjom jer se kod mpo oplodnje tocno zna kad je doslo do oplodnje.
> 
> Trebas se malo opustiti a ne traziti simptome jer psiha u ovome igra veliku ulogu.


6dpt...ako je transfer bio 5. dan, to je ukupno 11 dan od oplodnje? I nije tako rano. Zavidim, u svakom slučaju.

Pa deveti dan i mislim vadit betu. Evo link, ako koga zanima:
https://betaplus.hr/medicinski-potpo...dnja/ivf-icsi/

P. S. Ako je do psihe, onda ništa za mene

----------


## SevenofNine

> Beta kad predje 1000 se sporije dupla.
> A tvoja na 13 dnt je i te kako vrtoglavo visoka bila pa nije niti cudno sto ti je test na 6 dnt uvecer bio pozitivan.
> 
> Poznato je vec da se nekome jasnije i bolje pokaze crtica s popodnevnim/vecernjim urinom vec s jutarnjim zbog cega nemam pojma.
> Po nekoj racunici tvoja beta je na 6/7 dnt iznosila izmedu 100-150.


Zato mi nije jasno kako je Snekica imala 3 dnt blastice plus. Prvi put takvo sto cujem. Jer i moj 6.dan je rano. Znam da moze biti plus 5dnt, ali kako 3dnt? Tome se cudim

----------


## LaraLana

> Zato mi nije jasno kako je Snekica imala 3 dnt blastice plus. Prvi put takvo sto cujem. Jer i moj 6.dan je rano. Znam da moze biti plus 5dnt, ali kako 3dnt? Tome se cudim


Dogodi se, rijetko al ima slucajeva.
Beta na 8 dnt je vec bila 89.9
Predpostavljam da je bilo kao i kod tebe da je se blastica vec pocela izlijegati i nakon transfera se odmah implantirala taj dan.
To je jedino objasnjenje.

Mariola a to sto Betaplus pise na svojim stranicama je da zene ne rade rano test ovako kao Snekica samo iz tog razloga. Znaju oni vrlo dobro kad se blastica implantira i sto se dogadja. To ti samo pisu da se zene manje stresiraju.
Puno im je draze vidjeti visoku betu na 12 dan.
Mada i to vise nema pravila.....nekome se lijepo dupla pa na kraju ne bude dobro a nekome nepravilno pa bude sve ok.

----------


## MariolaVera

> ........... 
> .......... 
> Mariola a to sto Betaplus pise na svojim stranicama je da zene ne rade rano test ovako kao Snekica samo iz tog razloga. Znaju oni vrlo dobro kad se blastica implantira i sto se dogadja. To ti samo pisu da se zene manje stresiraju.
> Puno im je draze vidjeti visoku betu na 12 dan.
> Mada i to vise nema pravila.....nekome se lijepo dupla pa na kraju ne bude dobro a nekome nepravilno pa bude sve ok.


Pa znam, to sam i ja rekla. Bolje napraviti test iz urina 9 dpt, nego ranije, pa plakati ili se uzalud veseliti. Mislim da je 14. dan od oplodnje (transfera) najraniji relativno mjerodavan dan za testiranje; a vidim da gore pišete da se kod ICSI-ja hcg čak sporije luči.

Vađenje bete iz krvi bi trebalo biti mjerodavno na 28. dan ciklusa, a to je u nekim idealnim uvjetima, 14. dan od oplodnje (ili 1. dan očekivane mjesečnice, samo jasno da je to individualno). 

Inače, o razvoju embrija se i ovdje pisalo:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45020-N...ansfera/page24

----------


## Rominka

Inace, nije samo Snekici pokazao test plus tako rano. Ima ih jos. Ali kad krenete raditi testove od treceg dana morate cvrsto stajati na zemlji i biti svjesni svega, inace vas to moze samo baciti ili u euforiju ili tugu. Svaka se pozna najbolje, zar ne cure?

----------


## MariolaVera

> Inace, nije samo Snekici pokazao test plus tako rano. Ima ih jos. Ali kad krenete raditi testove od treceg dana morate cvrsto stajati na zemlji i biti svjesni svega, inace vas to moze samo baciti ili u euforiju ili tugu. Svaka se pozna najbolje, zar ne cure?


Daaa. Ja nisam za to sposobna.

----------


## SevenofNine

Nisam imala pojma da je moguce tako rano da pokaze...ja sam ih pocela piskiti 5dnt, ujutro i navecer. Tako i 6 dnt ujutro i navecer, kada sam uhvatila plus onda sam nastavila do bete promatrati kako tamni. Ja nemam strpljenja, mene bi vise ubilo cekanje.
S tim da sam bila jako svjesna da mi plus nije garancija jer sam imala vec jedan spontani. Veselila sam se, ali sam bila spremna na sve.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa znam, to sam i ja rekla. Bolje napraviti test iz urina 9 dpt, nego ranije, pa plakati ili se uzalud veseliti. Mislim da je 14. dan od oplodnje (transfera) najraniji relativno mjerodavan dan za testiranje; a vidim da gore pišete da se kod ICSI-ja hcg čak sporije luči.
> 
> Vađenje bete iz krvi bi trebalo biti mjerodavno na 28. dan ciklusa, a to je u nekim idealnim uvjetima, 14. dan od oplodnje (ili 1. dan očekivane mjesečnice, samo jasno da je to individualno). 
> 
> Inače, o razvoju embrija se i ovdje pisalo:
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45020-N...ansfera/page24


Zaboravi 28 dan ciklusa kad si u postupku ili kad imas FET jer si pod lijekovima i to nije mjerodavno al mnoge zene inace tako kazu...."danas sam trebala dobiti ali nisam, mozda sam trudna". 
Progesteron blokira mjesecnicu a nekome se samo tako poremeti ciklus i nakon prestanka terapije pa cekaju danima M.

Nekome tranafer bude 14 dan, nekome 15, 16 ili cak 21 dan pa tako da u pravilu treba zaboraviti kad treba doci M jer 28 dan nije mjerodavan.

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo o razvoju embrija sam vec pisala.
Puno brze se sve odvija vec je to opisano i evo i Rominka je to sama potvrdila svojim postom.

Pisu blastica pa morula???
Sta nije prvo morula pa tek onda blastica?
Morule su na 4 dan od oplodnje ili eventualno peti!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> kinez je pokazao sjenu sjenine sjene 3dnt5d, 4dnt je već bila vidljivija, 6dnt je bila ful vidljiva


Snekica cestitam od sveg srca i sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## nina977

Meni je test pokazao plus 4dnt blastica.. Mi smo prošli oko 30-tak postupaka pa sam imala hrabrosti tako rano raditi test jer nisam ništa očekivala zbog silnih neuspjeha.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Nisam imala pojma da je moguce tako rano da pokaze...ja sam ih pocela piskiti 5dnt, ujutro i navecer. Tako i 6 dnt ujutro i navecer, kada sam uhvatila plus onda sam nastavila do bete promatrati kako tamni. Ja nemam strpljenja, mene bi vise ubilo cekanje.
> S tim da sam bila jako svjesna da mi plus nije garancija jer sam imala vec jedan spontani. Veselila sam se, ali sam bila spremna na sve.


Apsolutno je moguće i uopće mi nije čudno. Razvoj embrija nakon ET točno kaže (ondje gdje ste mi rekle da je glupo gledat, a ja se nimalo ne slažem) da se 6 dnt (kod ET 5. dan) počinje lučit hcg.

Ali ne mora pokazat, a da si svejedno trudna. To je ono što hoću reć. 

Zanima me koliko se Choragon zadržava u tijelu? Na ovom linku kaže 10-24 sata, čini mi se premalo. To je ujedno jedini link koji govori o zadržavanju Choragona u tijelu. Nigdje ne nalazim način raspadanja istog. Evo link:


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pra...njection-12564

----------


## MariolaVera

Našla sam jedan link prema kojem se doza od 10000 IU prazni za 12 dana (logičnije od gore navedenog). Znači da se 5000 IU prazni za 6 dana, a 1500 IU za cca 2 dana.

https://hrv.insideouthealthsolutions...ovuljacii.html

----------


## SevenofNine

Ja nisam mislila da se 6dnt krene luciti hcg nego da mu toliko treba da dostigne neku testu opipljivu razinu. Ja sam to recimo zamisljala ovako. Dan transfera ili nulti dan = prirodna beta kod zena iznosi do 5 miU/ ml.
Kazu da se dupla na 48 h.
Blastica se transferira na nulti dan. Ugnijezdi se (ako je ekspandirana) isti dan ili sutradan. Ako nije, prvo se izlijeze iz zone pelucide te se tek onda ugnijezdi. I tada krene rasti beta hcg. Ukoliko je beta hcg recimo bila 3, i dupla se svakih 48 h, isto joj treba nekoliko dana da dode do brojke da je test trudnoce prepozna. Ja sam koristila testove osjetljivosti 25 miu/ml. 
Ne znam. To je samo moja pretpostavka.

----------


## MariolaVera

Ovo je s foruna, a kasnije sam našla na stranici mislim Beteplus (više ne nalazim):

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina





Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz
urina

U slijedećoj tablici su vrijednosti beta HCG-a po danima nakon ovulacije, gdje se ovulacija računala 14-og dana ciklusa.

http://www.neplodnost.hr/images/stories/untitled.jpg

----------


## pak

Dogodilo se evo 2*[emoji2].Sjene na 3 dnt
Dečko je napunio 2 godine a ova dva koje čekamo samo što nisu stigli.
Treba uzeti u obzir i da su kod mene i kod Snekice vraćene po 2 blastice pa vjerojatno i to ima utjecaja.
Moje bete na 9dnt su bile preko 700.

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

> Dogodilo se evo 2*[emoji2].Sjene na 3 dnt
> Dečko je napunio 2 godine a ova dva koje čekamo samo što nisu stigli.
> Treba uzeti u obzir i da su kod mene i kod Snekice vraćene po 2 blastice pa vjerojatno i to ima utjecaja.
> Moje bete na 9dnt su bile preko 700.
> 
> Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk


Daj Pak uredi si potpis  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pak

[emoji23] nisam bila na forumu preko kompa par godina.
Morati ću ovih dana ionako samo ležim

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loolee

Sve sam procitala od A do Ž

----------


## Loolee

Izgleda da nema nikog šmrc šmrc !
A moje poruke ionako nisu vidljive

----------


## Inesz

Loolee,
di si bila u postupku?
Jesi radila test na trunoću već?

----------


## Loolee

> Loolee,
> di si bila u postupku?
> Jesi radila test na trunoću već?


U Podobnika sam. Test ne radim jer uživam bit trudna doma se ne dokaze suprotno  :Smile: . Betu vadim u ponediljak pa ćemo vidit. 50-50 je, ili jesam ili nisam trudna  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## Inesz

pa, da... istina... test ima samo dvije opcije za pokazati - da je pozitivan ili negativan.

vidim da imaš 43 godine, kakvu si terapiju dobivala i koliko embrija imala na kraju?

----------


## Inesz

Loolee
sjajan razultat.
Predlažem da prijeđemo na temu 39+
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83226-39-(Klub-Q10)-II

----------


## korisnickoime

Kada bi se najranije mogao raditi test (onaj obicni sa ebaya osjetljivosti 10) ako su vracena 2 dvodnevna emrbija?

----------


## s_iva

Pak, pa cestitam!
Promaknula mi je sretna vijest!

----------


## Loolee

Prijavljujem betu od 927.1  :Smile: 
Prekosutra novo vađenje , a dotad se veselim.... ne želim se stresirat, šta će bit bit će !

----------


## pak

Hvala [emoji3059]

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Loolee

[QUOTE=pak;3149041]Hvala [emoji3059]

pak,
ma jel ja dobro čitam ! Prošla si 13 postupaka , majko mila koja snaga i upornost! Vidim da si tada dobila dijete, cestitam <3 , stvarno si inspiracija. ...
A i sad si trudna? Koliko? Kakav ti je bio postupak? Kolika je bila Beta?
Puno pitanja  :Wink:

----------


## Antigravity

> Ovo je s foruna, a kasnije sam našla na stranici mislim Beteplus (više ne nalazim):
> 
> Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
> 
> 1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
> 
> 2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
> 
> 3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
> ...


Ja mogu potvrditi za 8-stanicni trodnevni embrij; 8. dnt i to navečer se pokazala svjetla crtica, ujutro 9. dnt clearblue digitalni pokazao +. To je bilo prije gotovo godinu dana.

Veliki bebonja (70cm, 8 kg) sutra će napuniti 4 mjeseca <3

Sretno curama u postupcima, samo hrabro!

Friškim trudnicama čestitam i želim da sve bude u najboljem redu.

----------


## Loolee

Ovo mi je najdraži forum a nikog nema :Cekam: 

Ajde da prijavim betu danas : 2228.0

----------


## Munkica

Ima, ima.. Svi stalkaju  :Smile: 

Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Loolee

> Ima, ima.. Svi stalkaju 
> 
> Sretno dalje!!!



 :grouphug:  hvala hvala.... neka nas :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Loolee beta je odlicna! Sretno i dosadno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Loolee

> Loolee beta je odlicna! Sretno i dosadno dalje


Hvala Rominka,i ja se tome nadam,da ću imat sreće 
pa da sve završi dosadnom trudnoćom do samog kraja :Yes:

----------


## pak

[QUOTE=Loolee;3149044]


> Hvala [emoji3059]
> 
> pak,
> ma jel ja dobro čitam ! Prošla si 13 postupaka , majko mila koja snaga i upornost! Vidim da si tada dobila dijete, cestitam <3 , stvarno si inspiracija. ...
> A i sad si trudna? Koliko? Kakav ti je bio postupak? Kolika je bila Beta?
> Puno pitanja


Prošla sam 13 postupaka.
Ima tu žena koje su prošle i više.
Imam sina od 2 god i 2pilića stara 1dan.
Nisam više trudna[emoji16]. To je to od mene.
Bete su bile visoke oko 700 prve i 2000 druge. Postupci su iz donacije .
Tebi čestitke i neka bude mirno i školski do kraja

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zeljkala

Drage cure, danas mi je 10 dnt jedne blastice i beta mi je 7.3. Ima li ikakve nade? Vidila sam da je minimalna beta za 15 dpo 17...

Hvala i pozz,

----------


## Inesz

Pak,
čestitam!!!
Predivno!

----------


## eryngium

[QUOTE=pak;3149744]


> Prošla sam 13 postupaka.
> Ima tu žena koje su prošle i više.
> Imam sina od 2 god i 2pilića stara 1dan.
> Nisam više trudna[emoji16]. To je to od mene.
> Bete su bile visoke oko 700 prve i 2000 druge. Postupci su iz donacije .
> Tebi čestitke i neka bude mirno i školski do kraja
> 
> Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk


Awww pak!!! Čestitam!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

Hvala [emoji8].
Mi smo svoje odradili i naš put u ovoj priči je gotov. 
Čudno zvuči kada to izgovorim.Skoro da ni ne povjerujem

Poslano sa mog MAR-LX1A koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Cure, 
Meni danas 10 dan nakon transfera 2 blastice
Test negativan
Čekat ću još do utorka,  i napraviti još jedan test. Ali sigurna sam, opet ništa.

----------


## sandra1234

Cure.. Danas mi je 10 dnt Fet. Jucer sam napravila test i negativan je.. Sutra idem vaditi betu.. Od terapijem uzimam estrofem i crinone gel...M mi kasni 3 dana sto je jako cudno... U proslom postupku sa svježim sam procurila i prije vremena a koristila sam samo crinone... Moje pitanje je dali mi mozda zbog estrofema ne dolazi do M? Imali li tko slicno iskusto?

----------


## sandra1234

Dali imas osjecaj da ce doci M? Meni je danas isto 10bnt..jucer sam napravila test i isto negativan.. Sutra cu ici betu izvaditi pa da vidim...sto uzimas od terapije?

----------


## SevenofNine

Zeljkala zao mi je. Zrinkice test bi trebao pokazati, ali nadajmo se cudu. Pak cestitam !! Lolee koja fina beta, sretno do kraja...

----------


## zrinkica

Tražim po forumu al ne mogu naći temu RIF ( repeated implantation failure), ima možda neki da zna više o toj temi?

----------


## zrinkica

Cure HELP
Prekjučer sam prekinula terapiju, jer mi je počelo lagano krvarenje, jučer jaki malo samo u jutro, danas ništa, napravim test i ono blijeda crtica,  kaj sad??????? Ja sa svu terapiju prekinula u ponedjeljak navečer

----------


## ljube555

> Cure HELP
> Prekjučer sam prekinula terapiju, jer mi je počelo lagano krvarenje, jučer jaki malo samo u jutro, danas ništa, napravim test i ono blijeda crtica,  kaj sad??????? Ja sa svu terapiju prekinula u ponedjeljak navečer


Kreni ponovo sa terapijom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zrinkica

Crtice su baš blijede, napravila sam 2 testa oko podneva. Sad me strah da si ne umišlja, Imam iscjedak, jako slab, i taman, stavim samo dnevni ulozak. 
[QU
OTE=ljube555;3150979]Kreni ponovo sa terapijom

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

----------


## Marija01

Pozdrav subornice, javljam betu 387, 14 dnt dvodnevnih embrija, fet. Zanima me koliko dugo se uzima terapija (estrofem, progesteron) nakon pozitivne bete?

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam!!!

Najbolje da se cujes s doktorom i ne prekidas nista na svoju ruku. Ja sam uzimala do 10 tt.

----------


## Marija01

Kad je kaos zbog koronavirusa i zatvorili su MPO odjel, pa cu se morati javiti soc.ginekologu za kojeg bas ne znam imali li iskustva s MPO lijekovima i terapijom.

----------


## Munkica

Imala sam istu terapiju do srcane aktivnosti, a kasnije su smanjivali postepeno. Probaj nazvati jednu od privatnih mpo klinika, mozda ti oni mogu dati savjet na temelju krvne slike (ako si ju radila).

----------


## Marija01

Radila sam jedino betu, tako je kod nas praksa. Jos ju jednom moram ponoviti u sub. Hvala ti puno, budem se pokusala javiti nekom privatnom ginekologu koji ima iskustva s MPO lijekovima.

----------


## Golubica95

Pozdrav nova sam na forumu danas mi je 9dnt blastocisti frozen

----------


## Golubica95

Pozdrav nova sam na forumu. Molim vas za pomoc
Prvi mi je postupak IVF danas mi je 9dnt, 2 blastice 5d frozen su bile,a ja vec od 6dnt imam blagu mukicu i par puta sam povratila. Od utorka imam povisenu temp 38 koja je spala od paracetamola,jucer tek poslijepodne opet vratila se 38.6,danas je do evo sad nije bila i trenutna je 37.2. Nisam mogla izdrzati i danas sam poslijepode i poslije 2l cjedjene narandje i limuna uradila test koji je bio negativan

----------


## Inesz

Golubica95,
ponovi danas test za trudnoću, *ali uz povraćanje i temperaturu od 38 i 38,6 trebala bi svakako nazvati svog obiteljskog liječnika i konzultirati se*. Tako visoka temperatura ne može povezivati s blagim povišenjem temperature (od otprilike 0,2 - 0,3 stupnja Celzijusa) koja se javlja u trudnoći.

Trebaš svakako zvati svoga liječnika.
Današnji test svakako će pokazati jesi li trudna ili ne.

Smijem li te pitati zašto si popila 2 L cijeđenog soka od naranče i limuna? Radi se o velikoj količini citrusnog voća u kratkom periodu i to nije dobro za organaizam.

----------


## _Bubi_

Pozdrav cure, svim buducim mama cestitam i zelim skolsku trudnocu  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam trenutno u cekanju iduceg postupka, morala sam napraviti 3 ciklusa pauze da se malo procistim od hormona, ali svejedno ne odustajemo, nikada se ne zna...  :Wink:  nadam se da necemo morati cekati puno mj vise od toga radi cijele ove situacije...
Kako vam sada ide ako ste u postupcima, a situacija je kakva je?

----------


## garava13

Pozdrav svima, nisam bila neko vrijeme na forumu, al evo potaknuta sam željom za savjet, nadu..
Kako stoji u mom potpisu, prošli mjesec smo bili na 10-tom transferu, od toga 8 IVF + 2.FET. Naša priča je da mm ima loš spremiogram, kod mene SVE u redu. Borimo se 5.godina. Svaaaki put dodjemo do transfera, embriji budu odlični, ali iz nekog nepoznatog razloga tijelo ne prihvaća plod. Najduže je bilo 6tj.i morala sam na kiretažu. Za plakanje sam umorna, za priče opustite se doći će samo, isto..
Zanima me, jeli netko imao, čuo slično, što se dogodilo,.. nešto mi treba da znam da imamo nade da nastavimo dalje s borbom.

----------


## _Bubi_

> Pozdrav svima, nisam bila neko vrijeme na forumu, al evo potaknuta sam željom za savjet, nadu..
> Kako stoji u mom potpisu, prošli mjesec smo bili na 10-tom transferu, od toga 8 IVF + 2.FET. Naša priča je da mm ima loš spremiogram, kod mene SVE u redu. Borimo se 5.godina. Svaaaki put dodjemo do transfera, embriji budu odlični, ali iz nekog nepoznatog razloga tijelo ne prihvaća plod. Najduže je bilo 6tj.i morala sam na kiretažu. Za plakanje sam umorna, za priče opustite se doći će samo, isto..
> Zanima me, jeli netko imao, čuo slično, što se dogodilo,.. nešto mi treba da znam da imamo nade da nastavimo dalje s borbom.


Draga Grava13,
nemam iskustva s tim bas. Samo ti zelim svu srecu.. Nisam jos toliko postupaka prosla i vjerujem da ti nije lako, ali ti zaista zelim da ti sto prije uspije... Slusala sam jednog dr. koji ima 4 specijalizacije (nije ginekolog) koji je govorio o vaznostu D3 vitamina za svih i kako bi trebalo piti bar 5000-10000 jedinica dnevno, kako me to interesira malo sam proguglala i nasla na jednoj stranici kako bas pisu da i uspjesnost IVF-a i da li ce se primiti ovisi jako o razini istog vitamina... e pa sad, ne znam jesam li pomogla, ali nista ne kosta probati...  :Smile:

----------


## garava13

Bubi hvala ti na odgovoru. Pijem ga od zadnjeg spontanog..

----------


## Azoivi

Cure u stimulaciji mi se ocito TSH povisio, al hvala Bogu uspilo je beta je visoka i sad smo u 5 tjednu..jucer sam vadila krv TSH 3.7, doktor mi je rekao odma pojacati dozu thyroxina na 50 mg, mene sad zanima mogu li ja uz to uzimati i vitamine u kojima ima 150 j joda???

----------


## _Bubi_

> Cure u stimulaciji mi se ocito TSH povisio, al hvala Bogu uspilo je beta je visoka i sad smo u 5 tjednu..jucer sam vadila krv TSH 3.7, doktor mi je rekao odma pojacati dozu thyroxina na 50 mg, mene sad zanima mogu li ja uz to uzimati i vitamine u kojima ima 150 j joda???


Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Možda bi ipak bilo najbolje da za jod pitaš svog dr...
Ja osobno nemam iskustva s tim.

----------


## _Bubi_

Dobar dan cure, imam jedno pitanje. 
Sve one koje su trebale sada na IVF, a ne mogu radi situacije, do kada su vam odgođeni postupci za sada?
Pretpostavljam da prije lipnja/srpnja neće biti moguće ići na postupke...

----------


## Mimibey

Pozdrav svim čekalicama bete, svu sreću vam želim.. onima koji su dočekali svoju sreću želim da ih ta sreća do kraja prati..
Prelistala forum milion puta dok sam čekala betu.. i dočekala sam je 12dnt3dt beta je 547.6

----------


## Mimibey

Pozdrav svima... želim svim čekalicama bete da je dočekaju, one koje su već imale sreće da ih ta sreća prati do kraja

----------


## _Bubi_

Čestitam Mimibey!  :Very Happy: 
Koji ti je pokusaj ovo bio?

----------


## Mimibey

Druga ponovljena beta 1209

----------


## Azoivi

Cure moze pomoc

----------


## Azoivi

Vracene dvije blastice, beta 15 dt 797, 17 dt 1498. Na prvom ultrazvuku doktorica vidi samo jednu gestacijsku vrecicu, tjedan dana iza vidi i žumanjcanu vrecicu, ali ne vidi plod. Kaze moram vam reci da mislim da vasa trudnoca nije uredna jer za 6+2 plod se treba vidit i naruci me za 7 dana na pregled. Ja sam naravno bila u komi i nisam mogla cekati otisla sam na hitnu, na kojoj je doktorica iz prve ugledala jos jednu g. i ž. Vrecicu, da li je moguce da se to razvilo u ova tri dana od kad sam bila kod svoje doktorice... inace zadnja menstruacija je bila 28.02., a oni racunaju tjedan trudnoce po danu punkcije koja je bila 9.3....hvala vam unaprijed, jako sam zbunjena i tuzna i sve

----------


## Inesz

Azoivi,

pokušaj se smiriti i polako dočekati novi ultrazvuk. Novi ultrazvuk je skoro, za koji dan, zar ne?

Jesam dobro razumjela, na 6+2 i 6+5 tt, 2 dr na dva ultrazvuka nisu vidjeli embionalni odjek ("plod")?

Piše li ti na nalazima ultrazvuka kolike su gestacijske i kakav im je oblilk? Kolike su mjere žumančane vrećice?

----------


## Azoivi

Na 6+2 je rekla dijete reagira, ali ga ne vidim i ona je vidila samo jednu gestacijsku, al na slici sam i ja vidila 1 gestacijsku. Nakon toga sam ja otisla na hitnu 6+5 gdje su mi otkrili jos jednu g.v. i ž.v, nista drugo nisu ni gledali. Mislim katastrofa osjecaj. I inace ja sam od zadnje menstruacije tada bila trudna 5+5 prvi pregled, odnosno 6+2 drugi pregled, ali oni racunaju od dana punkcije tjedan trudnoce.

----------


## sara79

Trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana zadnje m i nikakva punkcija tu nema biti nikakvo mjerilo. Doktori tako znaju uplasiti i zbuniti zene da je to ravno katastrofi i jako me to ljuti. Kako ginekolog moze tako reacunati trudnocu!!????

Po zadnjoj m ti si danas 6+3 tt.
Kad si bila to na prvom uzv 6+2 tt?

Kako je Inesz rekla probaj se smiriti i da, dal ti je napisala kakve mjere za GV i ŽV? Jel pravilnog oblika?

U ovakvoj ranoj trudnoci i dan dva igra veliku ulogu za uzv jer se plod razvija brzinom munje.
Nekome se tek na punih 7 tt vide otkucaji pa vjerujem da ce i kod tebe biti tako.
Sretno draga i javi...kad ti je to iduci uzv?

----------


## Azoivi

Ako moja doktorica krivo racuna tjedne trudnoce, onda u meni postoji jos neka nada, posebno sto nije bila sposobna pronaci drugu gestacijsku vrecicu a zna da su vracene dvije blastice. Jedna ž.v. je velicine 2.7mm, a druga koja je otkrivena prekjucer je 1.8 mm, gestacijske vrecice nije mjerila. Sutra cu pokusati otici na 3D kod privatnika ili sta mislite da jos malo pricekam?

----------


## ljube555

> Ako moja doktorica krivo racuna tjedne trudnoce, onda u meni postoji jos neka nada, posebno sto nije bila sposobna pronaci drugu gestacijsku vrecicu a zna da su vracene dvije blastice. Jedna ž.v. je velicine 2.7mm, a druga koja je otkrivena prekjucer je 1.8 mm, gestacijske vrecice nije mjerila. Sutra cu pokusati otici na 3D kod privatnika ili sta mislite da jos malo pricekam?


Mozes otici i vec bi trebala cuti srceko[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Sretno draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

Odi radije u srijedu ili cetvrtak kad budes 6+5 ili 6+6 tt da vidis kako i ova druga od 1.8 mm napreduje.
Cini mi se da je i kod mene tako u tim tjednima bila velicina oko 2.7 mm....morala bi pogledati.
Neznaju svi niti odraditi uzv niti izmjeriti precizno pa tako da samo polako i odi privatno na uzv do cetvrtka pa ces sve znati.

----------


## Azoivi

Hvala vam cure na ovim rijecima...utjesile ste me!

----------


## Inesz

Računanje trudnoće pd prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice bazira se na 28-dnevnom cilusu u kojem se ovulacija događa 14. dan.
Za većinu spontano ostvarenih turdnoća, ovakav način računanja je sasvim dovoljno precizan.

Međutim, kod spontano ostvarenih trudnoća u dugačkim ili kratkim menstruacijskim ciklusima, uobičajeno je napraviti korekciju tjedana trudnoće prema nalazim ultrazvučnog pregleda i ne držati se strogo onog - trudnoća se računa od prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice. 

Korekcije trajanja trudnoće jako su važne npr. za određivanje termina porođaja za žene koje imaju dugačke menstruacijske cikluse, pa  ako je ovulacija bila 21. dan ciklusa, a ne 14., ta korekcija trajanja trudnoće može dovesti do označavanja terminske trudnoće kao prenešene i spriječiti nepotrebnu raniju indukciju porođaja.

Kod Azoivi je punkcija bila rano, 11. dan ciklusa, njena ginekologica ispravno je korigirala trajanje trudnoće prema punkciji jer se punkcija računa kao dan ovulacije. 
Ako je punkcija bila 9. 3., danas je ta trudnoća točno 7 tjedana.

Azoivi, ostaje ti samo smireno pričekati koji dan i otići na ultrazvuk (2 D ultrazvuk će biti dovoljan, važao je da bude iskusan liječnik za detektiranje nalaza rane trudnoće). Znam da ti je grozno teško, ali ništa, baš ništa ne možeš učiniti. Polako, što možeš mirnije pričekaj novi pregled.
Sretno!

----------


## Azoivi

> Računanje trudnoće pd prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice bazira se na 28-dnevnom cilusu u kojem se ovulacija događa 14. dan.
> Za većinu spontano ostvarenih turdnoća, ovakav način računanja je sasvim dovoljno precizan.
> 
> Međutim, kod spontano ostvarenih trudnoća u dugačkim ili kratkim menstruacijskim ciklusima, uobičajeno je napraviti korekciju tjedana trudnoće prema nalazim ultrazvučnog pregleda i ne držati se strogo onog - trudnoća se računa od prvog dana zadnje mjesečnice. 
> 
> Korekcije trajanja trudnoće jako su važne npr. za određivanje termina porođaja za žene koje imaju dugačke menstruacijske cikluse, pa  ako je ovulacija bila 21. dan ciklusa, a ne 14., ta korekcija trajanja trudnoće može dovesti do označavanja terminske trudnoće kao prenešene i spriječiti nepotrebnu raniju indukciju porođaja.
> 
> Kod Azoivi je punkcija bila rano, 11. dan ciklusa, njena ginekologica ispravno je korigirala trajanje trudnoće prema punkciji jer se punkcija računa kao dan ovulacije. 
> Ako je punkcija bila 9. 3., danas je ta trudnoća točno 7 tjedana.
> ...


Znaci ipak je dobro izracunala...sad mi jos nije jasno kako onda sa 6+2 nije vidjela drugu g.i ž. Vrecicu koja nije bas ni mala...ili je moguce da se ona razvila u 3 dana kad sam bila kod druge doktorice na 6+5?

----------


## sara79

Moram priznati da u svom mpo stazu i citajuci ovaj forum nisam cula da je gin korigirao trajanje trudnoce uzimajuci u obzir punkciju.
To mi ima smisla ako je nekome iznimno kasno bila punkcija ovo sto Inesz pise na 21.dc i da se to onda uzima u obzir ako se na uzv sa 6 plus nesto dana ne cuje srce.

Ovo di su punkcije na 11 ili 12 dan a ne na 14 po skolski mislim da ne igra neku veliku ulogu. To je moje misljenje.
Meni je u dobitnom ivf postupku punkcija bila 11.dc i trudnocu su mi racunali od prvog dana zadnje m.
Trodnevni embriji.

Ovo sto Inesz isto pise da je korekcija vazna za odredjivanje termina poroda. Sve to stoji i sve je to tocno ali se ni u spontanoj trudnoci ne zna kad je tocno doslo do zaceca i na uzv uvijek stoji kad pisu mjere da postoji 10 posto +/- odstupanja u tome sto uzv aparat izmjeri.

Tako da Azoivi strpi se jos 2...3 dana i odi na uzv.
Privatno negdje i kod dr koji ima iskustva.
Sretno!

----------


## Azoivi

Sutra ujutro cu zvati i naruciti se na 3 D ultrazvuk...nadam se najboljem

----------


## Azoivi

Cure evo me sa ultrazvuka nisam mogla izdrzati, kuca 1 ❤ junacko, drugu bebicu smo isto pronasli ali nema jos otkucaja...doktorica sokirana izracunom trudnoce, kaze da sam danas 6+2 i nikako drugacije i da je plod u skladu s tim, nije mi nista rekla koliki je....toliko sam se isplakala i zivcirala zbog nicega...

----------


## ljube555

> Cure evo me sa ultrazvuka nisam mogla izdrzati, kuca 1 [emoji173] junacko, drugu bebicu smo isto pronasli ali nema jos otkucaja...doktorica sokirana izracunom trudnoce, kaze da sam danas 6+2 i nikako drugacije i da je plod u skladu s tim, nije mi nista rekla koliki je....toliko sam se isplakala i zivcirala zbog nicega...


Hvala bogu[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Azoivi

Da hvala Bogu...rekla mi je da kraj drugog ploda koji je malo manji ima neke tekućine, da zbog toga moze i ne mora nestati, ali ovaj veci je super i njemu ta tekucina ne smeta! Uglavnom ona je zadovoljna i kaze da je sve u redu!

----------


## sara79

Cestitam  :Heart: 
Zelim ti urednu i dosadnu trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## Azoivi

Hvala i na rijecima podrske kad je trebalo i na cestitkama

----------


## Inesz

> Cure evo me sa ultrazvuka nisam mogla izdrzati, kuca 1 ❤ junacko, drugu bebicu smo isto pronasli ali nema jos otkucaja...doktorica sokirana izracunom trudnoce, kaze da sam danas 6+2 i nikako drugacije i da je plod u skladu s tim, nije mi nista rekla koliki je....toliko sam se isplakala i zivcirala zbog nicega...


Sjajne vijesti! Čestitam! 

A za tjedne trudnoće, ako je punkcija bila 9.3., jučer na pregledu je to bilo 7 tjedana i dva dana. Zašto je ovo važno? Zato jer se punkcija predstavlja dan ovulacije i embrionalni razvoj počeo je dan nakon punkcije. Za nalaze ultrazvuka u ovako ranim trudnoćama svaki dan puno znači.

Prema datumu zadnje mjesečnice trudnoća je nešto manja - 6 tjedana i 5 dana.

Najvažnije u ovoj priči je da je registrirana srčana akcija. Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Azoivi

Moj ginekolog kaza da ne dolazi u obzir izracun od MPO doktorice, zena inace ima 70 godina i doslovno mi je rekla da je ne zanima izracun tih novih i modernih doktora da ona racuna 6+2, a to nije ni prvi dan posljednje menstruacije ni dan punkcije vec nesto izmedu...ali to me vise i ne zanima, vazno mi je samo da kuca  ❤. Hvala cure!

----------


## Emanuel1

Drage cure, da li je ikome nepravilno duplanje bete donijelo normalnu trudnocu I zdravu bebu? Meni je prva beta bila 1800,druga 3300. Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Inesz

Emanuel1,
dobro došla na forum!


Koji si dan nakon transfera? Koliki je razmak između beta? Kad je prvi ultrazvuk?

----------


## ljube555

> Drage cure, da li je ikome nepravilno duplanje bete donijelo normalnu trudnocu I zdravu bebu? Meni je prva beta bila 1800,druga 3300. Hvala na odgovoru


Beta ti je dobra... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Azoivi

Cure do kojeg tjedna trudnoce ste uzimale aspirin? Ja sam na clexanima, radi straha os hiperstimulacije doktorica mi ih je propisala, a sad mi je rekla da ih ostavim nekako mi se cini rano za 8tt tek tako ih ostaviti? Citam po forumima najranije 12 tt...

----------


## garava13

Mala pomoć, 2 trodnevna Fet-a.
9dnt kreće mi svijetlo smedji iscjedak i traje do 10dnt popodne, jučer 11dnt vadim betu 102. Danas 12dnt mi opet krene neki smečkasti iscjedak. Zna li netko do čega može biti?

----------


## Munkica

Moze biti od implantacije. Ja sam tako smedjarila (ponekad je bilo i malo krvi kod brisanja) do 8-9 tt. 
Sretno!

----------


## sara79

> Mala pomoć, 2 trodnevna Fet-a.
> 9dnt kreće mi svijetlo smedji iscjedak i traje do 10dnt popodne, jučer 11dnt vadim betu 102. Danas 12dnt mi opet krene neki smečkasti iscjedak. Zna li netko do čega može biti?


Garava drzim fige da je to ovaj put to  :fige: 
Znale su cure tu pisati da su iz nepoznatih razloga znale smedjariti do cak 12 tt. Kod nekih i friska krv i na kraju sve ok.
Predpostavljam da ces sutra ponavljati betu pa ne bi bilo lose da provjetis i progesteron!
Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Mala pomoć, 2 trodnevna Fet-a.
> 9dnt kreće mi svijetlo smedji iscjedak i traje do 10dnt popodne, jučer 11dnt vadim betu 102. Danas 12dnt mi opet krene neki smečkasti iscjedak. Zna li netko do čega može biti?


Moze biti da je hematom... ja sam smedarila od 7dnt do 16tt

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## garava13

hvala na odgovorima..
jučer je bilo u jednom navratu to, kasnije i danas opet ništa. Ma strah me svega sad, jooj ima li kraja stresu  :Shock: 
*Sara79* u utorak ponovo vadim

----------


## _Bubi_

Ima li koja čekalica? Meni bi trebala biti punkcija negdje ovaj vikend.
Garava13, ima li  novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Tanano

> Ima li koja čekalica? Meni bi trebala biti punkcija negdje ovaj vikend.
> Garava13, ima li  novosti kod tebe?


Curke danas 8 dan od feta 2 trodnevne mrvice (radjena metoda asisting hatching) radila test jucer i jutros negativni ... sta mislite po vasem kad bi se moglo znati prije bete jer je nemogu docekati.... simptome prepisujem utricima

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Pozdrav  :Smile: 

nova sam na forumu pa se nadam da će mi netko možda moci odgovoriti na ovih par pitanja koja mi se vrte po glavi.

Muž i ja u postupku ivf-a.
Ja imam 30 god i mene svi nalazi odlični (ginekolog mi je rekao da ne mogu biti bolji), nikad nikakvi problemi, doslovno nikad upala, nikad vaginalete Itd.
Muž dobio nalaz da su mu spermici spori.

Kako njega često nema doktorica u Rijeci mi je predložila da preskočimo inseminaciju i idemo na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu.

Imala sam aspiraciju/punkciju u ponedjeljak 15.06.2020. Rekli su mi da je lijepa velika jajna stanica.
U četvrtak 18.06.2020. sam bila naručena na embriotransfer, rekli su mi da je oplođena postupkom ICSI i transfer sam imala taj dan.

Nazaost kako mi je prvi put nisam pitala niti su mi rekli da li je bio 4/6/8 stanični zametak nego su ga samo ubacili  :Smile: 

Zanima me kada bi mogla najranije na test, jer su me na betu naručili tek 09.07. tj. 21 dan nakon transfera? A to mi je bas dugo za čekati  :Sad: 

Ciklusi su mi inače na 28 dana - ovulacija 14 dan.

----------


## 1latica

Zenapomorca, sretno... Test trodnevnog embrija možeš 11/12 dana nakon transfera, koristi prvi jutarnji urin.

----------


## ZenaPomorca

1latica hvala puno ♥️

Ima li još netko da je u čekanju testa/bete kao ja?

----------


## _Bubi_

Tanano, mozda da ponovis test sutra/prekosutra? 
ZenaPomorca, da mozes 11/12 dnt, ako nisi primila nakon transfera koju dodatnu injekciju bHCG-a. Ja sam je zadnji put primila 5 dana nakon transfera pa sam morala cekati prvo da mi izide iz organizma da nebih dobila lazno pozitivni test...

P.s. meni danas punkcija bila i dobili smo 5 js. Bas sam sretna napokon jer su zadnji put bile samo 2. 
Ovim iskusnijim od mene, je li vam se cini da je 5 js ok?

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Bubi želim ti puno sreće da dočekamo te plusiće  :Smile: 

Nisam primila ništa osim štoperice prije punkciju i sad stavljam Crinone gel.

Prva četiri dana nakon transfera me bolio trbuh i grčeve lagane sam imala. Danas peti dan vise ništa pa me to malo brine...

----------


## 1latica

Bubi, onako i nije neki bajni rezultat 5js. Svakako bolje nego dvije. Bitno da su zrele, da se oplode i fino razvijaju. Sretno...

----------


## Azoivi

Zenice, jedno informativno pitanje? Da li je moguce da ICSI bebica budu vece po izracunu ultrazvuka od onog sto ginekolog racuna po zadnjoj menstruaciji ili je to individiualno?

----------


## 1latica

Azoivi mislim da je sve to individualno +/- koji dan.
Meni je punkcija bila 11/12 dan ciklusa, ET 15dc, pa je gin UZV racunao po ZM i sve je uvijek štimalo dan dva gore/dolje.
Ni mi MPO trudnice, ni one koje prirodno ostvare trudnoću nisu trudne prva dva tjedna računanja, al ginekolozi tako računaju.

----------


## Koka0904

Pozzdrav,  evo danas transfer jedne blastociste i sad put mora na odmor☺️ valjda ce zivci izdrzati do bete.. Nego naravno zaboravila sam pitati dr,  sto sa odnosima? Mozemo? Ne mozemo?

----------


## 1latica

Koka, sretno...
Nama je bin zabranio odnose do bete.

----------


## ERA

Cure, prvi put idem na IVF (planirana je insemincija ali smo se zbog ovih korona okolnosti i mog mioma ipak odlučili za IVF) pa vas molim vas savjet iz vaših iskustava.
Naime, sama ću ići na put od cca 500km pa me zanima imate li kakve savjete za povratak nakon transfera, nadajmo se da će ga biti? Je li avion dopušten dan nakon transfera? Autom se ne usudi ići sama a bus/vlak su mi previše truckavi i predugo traje...

----------


## _Bubi_

Hvalaa,  i ja tebi također sve najbolje želim, dočekat ćemo mi te plusiće.  :Heart: 
oplodile su se na kraju 4 od 5, kaže dr. da je za sada zadovoljan, a transfer je u subotu..
Koka sretno i tebi.  :Smile: 
Nekako je lakše kad čekaš s nekim beticu, bar meni.  :Smile: 
ERA,meni je dr preporučio zadnji put da ne putujem prva 2 dana doma nakon transfera, a da senakon toga vraćam doma autom... Mislim da svaki dr ima neke svoje preporuke..

----------


## ERA

Bubi, hvala ti na informacijama bas ću vidjet ću kakve će preporuke imati ovaj liječnik...
Sretno u subotu i jos sretnije u idućim tjednima

----------


## Trešnjica

Pozz...
Pišem vam prvi put, premda vas pratim odavno... 
Meni je ovo prvi IVF, super sam reagirala na stimulaciju, 16 jajnih stanica, 9 oplodjenih iz kojih se razvilo 7 blastocista... 5 dan nakon punkcije na naš zahtjev jedna blastocista vraćena... Po riječima biologa, odlična... E sad... Danas mi je 7dnt, os drugog do petog sam osjećala zatezanje po stomaku, kao leptirici i jučer 6dnt užasan umor.... I to je to... Jel imao netko nešto slično? Beta 13dnt... Hvala...

----------


## Trešnjica

Cure pozz... Prvi put pišem, al pratim vas već dugo... Prvi mi je IVF, super sam reagirala na stimulaciju... 16 jajnih stanica, oplodilo se 9 i od toga 7 blastocista.. Na naš zahtjev vraćena 1 blastocista pet dan nakon punkcije, a 6 smo zamrznuli... E sad... Danas mi je 7dnt i od simptoma od 2 do 5 dana zatezanje u trbuhu, kao leptirici... Jučer, 6 dnt užasan umor... Danas ništa... Šta mislite? Hvala vam...

----------


## _Bubi_

> Bubi, hvala ti na informacijama bas ću vidjet ću kakve će preporuke imati ovaj liječnik...
> Sretno u subotu i jos sretnije u idućim tjednima


Hvala ERA!  :Smile:  A kad ti kreces u postupak?

----------


## ERA

Idem ovaj ciklus, a taman trebam dobiti ovih dana pa onda 3 dc krećem s lijekovima.

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Danas 8 dnt clearblue test jasno pozitivan, da li je moguće da je to od ostataka štoperice. Primila sam ju prije 13 dana.

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Već treći put pisem poruku, nekako kao da mi se izbrišu ili ni ne objave...

Bila sam nestrpljiva i jutros napravila test, došao je bas lijepo pozitivan (clearblue).

Požurila onda privatno izvaditi betu, (8 dnt - 33,6)

Strah me da to nisu ostatci štoperice ( primljena prije 13 dana)

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz...
> Pišem vam prvi put, premda vas pratim odavno... 
> Meni je ovo prvi IVF, super sam reagirala na stimulaciju, 16 jajnih stanica, 9 oplodjenih iz kojih se razvilo 7 blastocista... 5 dan nakon punkcije na naš zahtjev jedna blastocista vraćena... Po riječima biologa, odlična... E sad... Danas mi je 7dnt, os drugog do petog sam osjećala zatezanje po stomaku, kao leptirici i jučer 6dnt užasan umor.... I to je to... Jel imao netko nešto slično? Beta 13dnt... Hvala...


Super rezultat!
Mozes vec test raditi kad je blastica u pitanju!
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Već treći put pisem poruku, nekako kao da mi se izbrišu ili ni ne objave...
> 
> Bila sam nestrpljiva i jutros napravila test, došao je bas lijepo pozitivan (clearblue).
> 
> Požurila onda privatno izvaditi betu, (8 dnt - 33,6)
> 
> Strah me da to nisu ostatci štoperice ( primljena prije 13 dana)


Nisu to ostatci stoperice, ne brini.
Meni su dvodnevni embriji vraceni.
10 dnt poz test...beta kod prve trudnoce na 12 dnt 139.

Tako da mislim da je to, to. Ponovi betu svakako da vidis dal se pravilno dupla.
Pa tko bi cekao 21 dan od transfera....

----------


## LaraLana

> Bubi, hvala ti na informacijama bas ću vidjet ću kakve će preporuke imati ovaj liječnik...
> Sretno u subotu i jos sretnije u idućim tjednima


Ja sam se najnormalnije vracala dan nakon transfera doma, avionom! I normalno se ponasala nakon transfera.
Mirovanje nije preporucljivo niti je garancija da ce se embrij primiti!
Sretno!

----------


## 1latica

Zenapomorca čestitam, sretno do kraja.
Ja sam ti jadna od rijetkih nesretnica koja je 6 dana (primila na dan ETa i 5 dana kasnije) nakon boostera imala lažno pozitivan test, već sutradan je bio negativan.

----------


## Trešnjica

> Super rezultat!
> Mozes vec test raditi kad je blastica u pitanju!
> Sretno


LaraLana hvala na odgovoru... 
Bila sam nestrpljiva pa sam 8dnt napravila test i dvije crtice.... Danas za svaki slučaj još jedan i opet pozitivan... Sreća do neba... Vama cure želim isto :Heart:

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Trešnjica čestitam!

----------


## _Bubi_

ZenaPomorca i Trešnjica čestitaaam!!! Ajme divno, sad se fino veselite i uživajte!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam jučer bila na transferu, 5 dan nakon punkcije, vratili mi dvije mrvice, sad čekanje..  :Smile: 
Kaže dr da je jedna odlična, druga vrlodobra, tako da se nadam najboljem.  :Smile: 

jeste sve to vec radile test ili ima još koja čekalica osim mene?

----------


## Trešnjica

Hvala ti, tebi takodjer čestitke i da ti sve bude u redu do kraja...

----------


## Trešnjica

Bubi hvala... Baš sam presritna šta je uspilo (nadam se) iz prve... A i da ima nešto smrzlića,  da se ne moram opet bockat... Tebi su isto vraćene blastice? Sad samo odmaraj, uhvatit ce se bar jedna, morrraaaa

----------


## ERA

LaraLana hvala ti za info. znači, avion nije nikakav problem, samo da dode do transfera...
Bome super, cure, toliko lijepih vijesti na temi zadnjih dana  :Smile: )), čestitam vam od srca!
 Bubi, sad se nekog hobija dohvati, da dani brze prolaze.  :Wink:

----------


## Micad

> ZenaPomorca i Trešnjica čestitaaam!!! Ajme divno, sad se fino veselite i uživajte! 
> Ja sam jučer bila na transferu, 5 dan nakon punkcije, vratili mi dvije mrvice, sad čekanje.. 
> Kaže dr da je jedna odlična, druga vrlodobra, tako da se nadam najboljem. 
> 
> jeste sve to vec radile test ili ima još koja čekalica osim mene?


Ima cekalica ima, nikako docekati taj cetvrtak. Meni je ovo treci pokusaj i zaista se nadam pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## _Bubi_

Trešnjice hvala i ja sam pozitivna bas.  :Smile:  Da, vracene su mi blastice. :D
ERA, da, mislim i ja da je hobi bitan, meni osobno moje biljcice, vrijeme mi puno brze prode tako.  :Grin: 
Micad, ovaj cetvrtak vec? Zelim ti puuuno srece  :Smile: 
Mislim da je i Koka napisala da je cekalica s nama na stranici prije. :Wink:

----------


## Koka0904

Cestitke na plusicima!!!  Meni je beta tek u pon ali mislim da cu napravit test u petak,  to je deveti dan nakon 5dnevnih...za sad pokusavam ne mislit,  skroz normalno se ponasam i idem se kupati svaki dan pa mi je malo lakse

----------


## _Bubi_

> Cestitke na plusicima!!!  Meni je beta tek u pon ali mislim da cu napravit test u petak,  to je deveti dan nakon 5dnevnih...za sad pokusavam ne mislit,  skroz normalno se ponasam i idem se kupati svaki dan pa mi je malo lakse


Koka sretno i javi nam lijepe vijesti u petak!  :Smile:

----------


## Koka0904

Nista,  ni sjene

----------


## _Bubi_

Koka, bas mi je zao... Ali svejedno ponovi test u ponedjeljak, nikad se ne zna.. :fige:

----------


## _Bubi_

> Ima cekalica ima, nikako docekati taj cetvrtak. Meni je ovo treci pokusaj i zaista se nadam pozitivan


Micad, ima li kod tebe novosti?  :Smile:

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Sretno svim cekalicama ♥️
Ja isto čekam betu i dalje, tek u četvrtak (21 dan nakon transfera), ali za sada je sve super, nema naznake M i ponovila par testova svi pozitivni...

Koka pitanje, vidim da si napisala da se ideš kupati svaki dan?
Meni je doktorica zabranila nakon transfera bilo kakvo kupanje (kada, bazen i more). Rekla je da samo pod kratki tus smijem i to je to.

Se vi ostale kupate u moru ili?

----------


## 1latica

Zena pomorca, nama gin (poliklinika Cito St) isto savjetovao ne kupanje u moru i kadi do bete, pa onda do prvog pregleda... 
Čestitam na +... 
Sretno svima

----------


## _Bubi_

> Sretno svim cekalicama ♥️
> Ja isto čekam betu i dalje, tek u četvrtak (21 dan nakon transfera), ali za sada je sve super, nema naznake M i ponovila par testova svi pozitivni...
> 
> Koka pitanje, vidim da si napisala da se ideš kupati svaki dan?
> Meni je doktorica zabranila nakon transfera bilo kakvo kupanje (kada, bazen i more). Rekla je da samo pod kratki tus smijem i to je to.
> 
> Se vi ostale kupate u moru ili?


Meni je sestra nakon transfera rekla prvih par dana ne, ali kasnije moze, ali bez ikakvih skakanja u more i sl. Ja sam bila 2 puta ali sam usla samo jednom, cuvala se sunca i naravno presvukla se da ne stojim u mokrom. Mislim da bi tu moglo bit problem ako se ide kupati na mjesta gdje je puno ljudi i/ili zagadeno more radi opasnosti od bakterija...

----------


## Koka0904

Dr mi je rekla da ne prvi dan ali onda mogu jer ono ce se ili ugnijezditi ili ne i ne mogu ja tu nista.. Normalno nisam se kupala nesto pretjerano niti skakala,  otisla bi oko 6 na plazu i 5-10min napravila jedan mali dir i obavezno presvlacenje vani.. A ove god nije pretjerana guzva na plazi pa je more cisto

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Moda ovisi od doktora so doktora...
Meni je bas strogo zabranila čak i kadu i bazen. Rekla je ni slučajno nikakvo kupanje prva 3 mjeseca... govorila je da nije samo zbog bakterija nego može naštetiti pri samoj implantaciji, ali se ne sjećam točno zašto...bila sam Uzbuđena nakon transfera pa nisam zapamtila...

----------


## ERA

Micad, Bubi ima li kakvih situacija ili novosti kod vas? Kako se osjećate?  :Smile:

----------


## _Bubi_

Evo, za sada ok. Imam neke simptomice, ali sve to moze biti i od ljekova pa nisam ni sama pametna... Ugl nekad lagano stezanje u donjem dijelu trbuha i leđa i ono što mi je malo čudno odbojnost na kafu (inace sam veliki kavopija, inace, bas se kontroliram da nebi pretjerala)
Sutra bi vec mogla raditi test jer bii mi booster trebao izaci iz organizma,a za betu sam narucena u petak jer sub ne rade. Svakako mislim da nebi trebalo biti rano jer je beta 13dnt 5dnevnih blastica...
Kako si ti ERA, ima li  novosti? :D

----------


## ERA

Bubi, bas se nadam da je ta odbojnost na kavu pravi i dobar znak. Javi nam ujutro i da je test pozitivan.

----------


## ERA

@bubi, nezz zasto mi je prolazi poruka, uglavnom ja sam danas imala punkciju. Samo su 3 JS i sad kreće iščekivanje..

----------


## _Bubi_

ERA, nadam se i ja, a što se tvoje punkcije tice, bitno da su kvalitetne i da se uhvate!  :fige:  Jesu ti sto govorili oce bit transfer 3. ili 5. dan?

----------


## _Bubi_

Evo radila jutrost test, nazalost negativan...  :Sad:

----------


## ERA

Zao mi je Bubi

----------


## ERA

Zao mi je Bubi, baš baš mi je zao. sad odtugujte svoje i glavu gore za daljnje planove.

Mene je upravo zvao doktor, oplodile su se 2 JS od 3. Sutra je transfer. Vidim da vi imate uglavnom 3 ili 5 dan pa se bojim da od ovog neće biti nista. Nista ne očekujem i lagano se pripremam da mi je ovo prvi i zadnji IVF pokušaj...

----------


## perla5

> Zao mi je Bubi, baš baš mi je zao. sad odtugujte svoje i glavu gore za daljnje planove.
> 
> Mene je upravo zvao doktor, oplodile su se 2 JS od 3. Sutra je transfer. Vidim da vi imate uglavnom 3 ili 5 dan pa se bojim da od ovog neće biti nista. Nista ne očekujem i lagano se pripremam da mi je ovo prvi i zadnji IVF pokušaj...


Ne gubi nadu.
Moj dvostanicni zametak,vracen nakon dva dana, mi upravo trenira zivce u dnevnom boravku.

----------


## _Bubi_

> Zao mi je Bubi, baš baš mi je zao. sad odtugujte svoje i glavu gore za daljnje planove.
> 
> Mene je upravo zvao doktor, oplodile su se 2 JS od 3. Sutra je transfer. Vidim da vi imate uglavnom 3 ili 5 dan pa se bojim da od ovog neće biti nista. Nista ne očekujem i lagano se pripremam da mi je ovo prvi i zadnji IVF pokušaj...


Hvala draga, bas tako cemo i uciniti. Nema predaje, samo naprijed... Vjerovatno ce mi trebati par dana da procesuiram sve malo. Doci ce i nas dan. <3
A za tvoj transfer ti zelim sve, sve najbolje i bit ce sve ok, samo pozitivno. Obavezno nam se javljaj kako ide.  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

@perla5,  :Smile:   :Smile:  sad si me bas nasmijala. Hvala ti, nadam se da će i mene tako pilati za koju godinu.

@bubi, samo hrabro dalje i bit će, mora jednom uz toliku volju i zelju..

Ja sam sad u dilemi što ću sutra. Pokušati s transferom oba, ili jedan pokušati zamrznuti. Zbilja nezz..

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Bubi jedan negativan test ne mora značiti ništa...probaj barem još jedan

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Era sretno sutra na transferu, šaljem ti pozitivne misli  :Smile: 

Ja sam jutros imala službeno vađenje Bete - 7162 (21dnt). 

 Sretno svim ostalim cekalicama ♥️

----------


## LaraLana

> Zao mi je Bubi, baš baš mi je zao. sad odtugujte svoje i glavu gore za daljnje planove.
> 
> Mene je upravo zvao doktor, oplodile su se 2 JS od 3. Sutra je transfer. Vidim da vi imate uglavnom 3 ili 5 dan pa se bojim da od ovog neće biti nista. Nista ne očekujem i lagano se pripremam da mi je ovo prvi i zadnji IVF pokušaj...


Era, 2 ivf postupka, dvoje djecice, oba puta vraceni dvodnevni embriji. Prvi put 4 stanicni i 5 stanicni, drugi put 4 stanicini i 6 stanicni.
Prvi ivf je bio 2014-te i umalo da ce ti biti transfer na isti datum kao i meni u 07.2014. 
Sretno najsretnije  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Era sretno sutra na transferu, šaljem ti pozitivne misli 
> 
> Ja sam jutros imala službeno vađenje Bete - 7162 (21dnt). 
> 
>  Sretno svim ostalim cekalicama ♥️


Cestitam!

----------


## ERA

@zenapomorca, bas lijepa beta, bravo!  Nadam se da će i dalje nastaviti tako mirna i dosadna trudnoća.

@laralana, čitala sam MMu tvoj post i odmah bismo potpisali takav rezultat  :Smile: ,hvala na ohrabrenju.

Danas je bio transfer, vratili smo oba embrija pa se sad dalje nadamo. Dobila sam fotku UZVa na koje se vide dvije točkice i totalno me obuzela sreća i nada. Divan osjećaj, nisam to očekivala.
Nakon toga tuš- kartica za placanje prolazi a nema razloga zašto. Onda probaj a drugom, pa u banku, pa na bankomat pa na kraju MM u RH uplatio.. Onda sam morala otići na neki pregled jer nekad ne mogu disati (kad duže pričam ili hodam) pa mi je dr.dao neku inhalaciju, radio spirometriju i rekao da dođem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu...
Sve se iskomoliciralo, ležala sam možda 15min nakon transfera...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Era ne brini uopće, ni ja nisam dugo ležala nakon transfera...

Prvi dan (odnosno nulti) sam doma mirovala, ali već drugi dan sam bila po kavama i na nogama, u šetnjama Itd...
Usisavala, čistila, pospremala, dizala madrace i mijenjala posteljinu :D

----------


## _Bubi_

Cure, hvala vam svima.  :Smile: 
Vadila sam ja danas betu jer je traze, ali negativna.
Sve mi je jasno da ne može odmah, ali uvijek postoji neki crv sumnje je li samnom sve ok... Zašto nije uspjelo ovaj put itd... ali sve znate i same. Ugl ovo nam je bio 2.IVF/ICSI, a bili smo prije toga ina 2 insemenacije. Sad cekamo naš prvi FET, nadam se uspješan  :Smile: 
Era sretno i da beta bude velika velika  :Smile: 
Zena pomorca, cestitam! super vijesti :D

p.s. jeste morale čekati nakon IVF-a za FET ili se može odmah ici ciklus iza? Mi smo imali pauzu 4mj prije ovog sad IVF-a.

----------


## ERA

@zenapomorca,  :Smile:   :Smile:  super, najnormalnije si nastavila živjeti i sve odlično ispalo  :Smile: . Pokušat ću se podsjetiti tvojih riječi kad počnem pretjerivati s oprezom.

@bubi, tnx. Ako je ovo već moralo biti negativno, makar idete na FEt. Koliko imate smrznutih?

----------


## _Bubi_

Imamo jednog smrzlića. Evo dogovoreno je da sad u iducem ciklusu idem na scratching endometrija pa ciklus nakon na FET. Ima li koja cura mozda iskustva s tim?  :Smile:

----------


## Carmen77

Cure ne znam na koju bih temu smjestila ovo pitanje, učinili mi se da je najbolje ovdje. Krenula sam u stimulaciju kao pripremu za postupak ovaj mjesec i danas saznam da trebam imati neku malu operaciju na zubu. Vjerovatno ću nakon toga morati uzeti antibiotik.
Šta vi mislite jel može to utjecati na postupak. Operacija zuba je zakazana na 23dc, a transfer bi trebao biti oko 26-17dc. Sta mislite?

----------


## Carmen77

Transfer 16-17dc

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Iskreno ja bi odgodila ako nije nešto hitno

----------


## Carmen77

Misliš odgodila bi operaciju ili postupak.
Negdje sam pročitala da ti upalni procesi isto znaju smetati začeću, i da je bolje riješiti te stvari. 
Ne znam jel imaju neke vrste antibiotika u takvim situacijama.

----------


## ERA

Carmen 77, ja zbilja ne znam što bi bilo pametno, na tvom bih mjestu još pitala MPO dr za savjet.

Cure, odbrojava li još koja do testa? Meni danas 5. dan od transfera 2 dvodnevna embrija. Mislim da sve sto "osjećam" više zelim osjećati nego sto zaista je..  test bi trebao biti 23.7...

----------


## _Bubi_

Ja bi isto pitala MPO doktora... Mislim da se ne smiju svi antibiotici piti u postupcima i u ranoj trudnoći pa bolje pitati dr.

ERA, mislim bas na tebe.  :Smile:  Jesi primala booster?

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Opet mi pola poruke poslano, a pola nije  :Smile: 

Carmen Odgodila bi operaciju ako nije nešto bas hitno.
Ali svakako se najbolje savjetovati s MPO dr  :Smile: 

Era kakve imaš simptome?
Ja sam imala svakakve simptome prva 3-4 dana nakon transfera i onda od 5-8 apsolutno ništa...pa i ako nestanu nemaš brige :D

Mislim na vas i držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

Hej curke, evo prije sat vremena me odjednom počelo boluckati kao da me 20 iglica bocka u donji dio trbuha. Krenulo lagano pa jače a smirilo se nakon 2-minute... Skroz čudan osjećaj, nisam to nikad dozivjela. Kasnije je opet počelo na drugom dijelu ali puno, puno slabije.

Trbuh  ogroman, nezz kako objasniti ali kao da je sve unutra tvrdi..

Sinoć me nešto lagano boluckalo u krizima ali mislim da to nije vrijedno spomena. 

Bubi, nisam nikakve boostere dobila. sad čujem Duphastone 3x1..

Zenapomorca, tebi je 8dpt blastica bio pozitivan test, jelda?

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Meni je 8 dnt bio pozitivan, ali ne znam da li je bila blastica.

Bio je trodnevni uglavnom  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

Ahaaa, još bolje  :Smile: )).
Kako se sada osjećaš? Simptomi se pojačali još ili se povukli?
Kad imas pregled?

Btw.Bubi, mislim da sam krivo napisala gore za taj booster. Dobila sam štopericu Pregnyl 2 dana prije punkcije, znači sad je to već prije 10 dana. Ako je to booster onda sam ipak dobila..

----------


## _Bubi_

> Ahaaa, još bolje )).
> Kako se sada osjećaš? Simptomi se pojačali još ili se povukli?
> Kad imas pregled?
> 
> Btw.Bubi, mislim da sam krivo napisala gore za taj booster. Dobila sam štopericu Pregnyl 2 dana prije punkcije, znači sad je to već prije 10 dana. Ako je to booster onda sam ipak dobila..


Booster je isto sto i stoperica ustvari, ali sam je bila dobila na dan transfera i jos jednu 5 dana nakon transfera. Ako nisi dobila onda možeš i ranije raditi test  :Smile: 
Koji ti je dan nakon transfera sad?

----------


## _Bubi_

Da se bolje izrazim, booster je isto po sastavu kao i stoperica, ali se stoperica dobiva kad si je dobila i ti, 36h prije punkcije, a booster ako ga dobijes onda je to jos eventualno jedna na dan transfera i jos jedna 5 dana iza...

----------


## ERA

Ahaaa, nisam znala te detalje. Onda definitivno nisam imala booster nego samo štopericu.
Danas je tek 6dnt, sigurno je prerano...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Ja sam isto dobila štopericu 36 sati prije punkcije, ništa poslije  :Smile: 

Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, osim bolnih grudi i malo sam umorna. Svi simptomi su nestali par dana nakon transfera...

Da ne znam, ne bi ni pomislila da sam trudna...

Ja sam ti privatno vadila betu taj 8 dnt nakon sto sam imala pozitivan testic i bila je malih 33, test je bio Clearblue Iz dm-a (onaj na kojem piše da se može testirati 6 dana prije očekivane menstruacije).

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej curke, evo prije sat vremena me odjednom počelo boluckati kao da me 20 iglica bocka u donji dio trbuha. Krenulo lagano pa jače a smirilo se nakon 2-minute... Skroz čudan osjećaj, nisam to nikad dozivjela. Kasnije je opet počelo na drugom dijelu ali puno, puno slabije.
> 
> Trbuh  ogroman, nezz kako objasniti ali kao da je sve unutra tvrdi..
> 
> Sinoć me nešto lagano boluckalo u krizima ali mislim da to nije vrijedno spomena. 
> 
> Bubi, nisam nikakve boostere dobila. sad čujem Duphastone 3x1..
> 
> Zenapomorca, tebi je 8dpt blastica bio pozitivan test, jelda?


Mene je oko 5 dnt pocelo boluckati kao da cu dobiti.
7 ili 8 dnt sam se pred jutro preznojila i to me probudilo.
Trbuh vjerojatno napuhan od lijekova. Tako je vecini nas.

Oba puta mi je test bio pozitivan na 10 dnt. Radila sam one super osjetljive od 10 miu. Gravignost ultra.
To je poprilicno rano pa ako budes radila da znas. Nekome se tek sjena pokaze na 11 ili 12 dnt.
Meni je 12 dnt beta bila 139  :Heart:

----------


## ERA

@zena pomorca, bas si dosta si ranije dobila pozitivan test. Dobro pa si mi ovo napisala da su kasnije svi simptomi nestali. Mislila sam da jednom kad dodu ostaju do kraja. Kad imaš prvi pregled?

@laralana, bomeee, super beta na taj dan . Odmah bih potpisala takav rezultat  :Smile: . 
Ja sam se isto probudila mokra od znoja prije cca 3 dana, morala sam se presvući ali mislim da je meni samo bilo jako vruće.

Ja se još odupirem kupovanju testova... Mislim da cu izdrzati do ponedjeljka -utorka prije pravog testa. Vjerojatno ću u nedjelju napraviti s jednim prastarim kojeg sam dobila skupa s ovulacijskim trakicama kad smo startali s pokušajima , davne 2016...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

23.07. imam prvi ultrazvuk  :Smile: 
Za sada se sve čini ok i poprilično mirno pa se nadam da će se tako i nastaviti...

----------


## ERA

Bit će sve dobro, imat ćeš sigurno jednu mirnu i dobru trudnoću  :Wink: .

23.7.je meni sluzbeni dan za test! Ima da obje dodemo obje s dobrim vijestima!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

Eto, naravno da nisam izdržala i napravila sam ta dva stara testa i oba su negativna, to je bilo na 8.i 9dnt...
Sad odjednom više nemam ni simptoma .

----------


## Argente

ERA, ne želim ti ulijevati lažnu nadu, ali to ti je fakat rano za dvodnevne embrije, a i pogledaj jesu li ti testovi u roku trajanja.

----------


## ERA

Da, da, racionalno mi je jasno da je prerano, ali sam se nadala da moooozda nešto bude... 
Nastavljam se dalje nadati. Mislim da ću definitivno vaditi betu i pravi test 23.7. (dali su mi uputu samo da napravim test) ali pijem taj Duphastone pa da budem sigurna što se točno događa..

----------


## KajTeBriga

Bok cure, malo da olakšam dušu, transfer dvije petodnevne bio 8. 7., beta u utorak, sutra ću napraviti test. Ali, počelo me probadati kao pred menstruaciju, a obrisala sam i neke dvije kapi krvi, jedva vidljive ali tak mi uvijek krene... Tak da se ne nadam više ničemu i polako mi kreće stres jer ćemo vjerojatno za dalje mijenjati bolnicu...
Tko još čeka, kak se držite? 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ERA

Hej Kajtebriga pozz, nadam se da ti je malo lakše. Meni uvijek bude kad se izjadam još negdje osim MMu. 
Nadam se da griješiš i da će sutra biti pozitivan test. 
Javi nam kako prođe  :Smile: 
Ja sam gore pisala kako se držim, svakakvih trenutaka bude a dan kao da traje 48 sati... 
Ako ima još tko, javite se da skratimo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ma bit će mi konačno lakše kad prođe onaj standardni bolni proces, negativan test, menstruacija, dva dana kome i plakanja i onda se nekak sabereš i skupiš snage i kreneš dalje. Uvijek je ta nova nada bolji osjećaj od ovog da opet nije uspjelo, pomiješanim s onih 1 posto 'a možda ipak'... 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ERA

Da, novi ciklusi su uvijek nove nade i neki izlaz iz tunela. Ja svejedno držim fige za sutra da ne bude potrebno tražiti novu bolnicu..
Nama je ovo prvi pokušaj a ako ne uspije bit će i zadnji.  :Sad:  
Ne možemo to više sami financirati ali sad uopće ne smijem ni razmišljati o tome.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Evo, test negativan, ni naznaka crtice na 12. dan poslije transfera. Otići ću sutra izvaditi betu, čisto da obavim, pa onda na proučavanje kud dalje...
Era, držim fige na najjače! 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ERA

Kajtebriga, zao mi je, zbilja.  :Sad: 
Izbacite sad tugu iz sebe i glavu gore za novi početak u drugoj bolnici.
Tnxxxx

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, pročitala sam sve vaše postove jer i ja kratim vrijeme do bete.. kako ste se vi ponašale u ta 2 tjedna? Da li ste išle raditi? Ja sam na bolovanju, i dobro mi je došlo jer ja sam osjećala nakon transfera bolove (kao da se dolje nešto zbiva), ali sada sam već bolje.. Radila sam i testove, vraćene su 5dnevne blastice, 2, Testovi su pokazali 2 crtice, iako su neki kineski, a nekom iz dm je prošao rok, ali mislim da nebi svi bili (lažno) pozitivni? U srijedu mi je 14.dan, i Beta.. 
svima nam želim veliku betu!

----------


## KajTeBriga

Ej, ja sam išla raditi normalno, a još nam se dosta stresnih situacija zaredalo, pa sad kad friško sve vrtimo nekak pripisujemo neuspjeh tome. Ne mora značiti, i nikad nećemo znati. I da sam ostala doma i razbijala glavu vjerojatno bi ishod bio isti...
Od simptoma sam imala dosta pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha prvih par dana, drugi i treći dan k tome i blaga sukrvica, pa par dana ništa i sad zadnja dva dana standardni pms bolovi.
Makar, nema smisla puno razbijati glavu oko simptoma, svatko je drugačiji... A najteže je je razmišljati o tome jer samo o tome razmišljaš, ja sam baš zato išla raditi da mi bude bar neka distracija... 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ERA

@lovelife, pa CESTITAM!!!
Ma ne bi svi ti testovi pokazali pozitivno da zaista nije tako!  :Smile:  
Beta će samo potvrditi uspjeh!
Ja sam na godišnjem i meni je ovako ispalo odlično. Mozak mi ne radi nikako da bih uspjela biti imalo od koristi  na poslu. Prilično sam umorna i iscrpljena od svega tako da sam uglavnom u stanu i slabo idem ikuda.  Uglavnom sam stalno gladna i žedna, prestrašno mi je da je to sada glavna preokupacija jer stvarno nisam žderonja :D

@kajtebriga, znam da si potonula, šaljem ti velikiiii hug i puno pozitive za dalje.

----------


## Lovelife

Drage cure, Beta 13.dan od transfera 2 blastice 1199.33
Želim i vama isti osjecaj sreće!❤️

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure, Beta 13.dan od transfera 2 blastice 1199.33
> Želim i vama isti osjecaj sreće!❤️


Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Eto, naravno da nisam izdržala i napravila sam ta dva stara testa i oba su negativna, to je bilo na 8.i 9dnt...
> Sad odjednom više nemam ni simptoma .


Era rano je ovo bilo. Vidjela si sto sam ti pisala prije, da je i 10 ti dan kad sam ja radila rano i da se obicno na 11 ili 12 dnt bude jedva vidljiva crtica.

Kako si? Sutra si 12 dnt ili?
Kupi neki kvalitetan test 10 miu osjetljivost i napravi sutra ili prekosutra ako si danas 11 dnt, Gravignost ultra, Geratherm,  i Cyclo test (imaju dva razlicita u osjetljivosti 10 i 20 miu).

----------


## ERA

@lovelife, bravooo, čestitke od srca!  :Smile: 

@laralana, da, da sjećam se da si govorila da je to debelo prerano. Vidjet ću danas u ljekarni imaju li koji od tih koje su navela. Jučer sam uzela u Bipi neki Clear Sign pa nek se nađu 2. Još si razmišljam o vađenju bete u četvrtak ili da s tim malo pričekam. Danas mi je 11dnt.

----------


## Lovelife

Hvala LaraLana, Era..
Sretno Era!

----------


## LaraLana

> @lovelife, bravooo, čestitke od srca! 
> 
> @laralana, da, da sjećam se da si govorila da je to debelo prerano. Vidjet ću danas u ljekarni imaju li koji od tih koje su navela. Jučer sam uzela u Bipi neki Clear Sign pa nek se nađu 2. Još si razmišljam o vađenju bete u četvrtak ili da s tim malo pričekam. Danas mi je 11dnt.


Mislim da su ti iz Bipe 25 miu.
U cetvrtak si 13 dan. U pravilu mozes betu vaditi, ako je trudnoca pokazati ce.
Sto su ti rekli iz klinike kad da vadis betu?
Sorry mozda si i pisala pa sam preskocila.

----------


## ERA

@laralana, Nisam uspjela nabaviti te tekstove koje si nabrojala pa sam u ljekarni uzela Clear blue plus, pise da moze 4 Dana prije M. Ja trebam dobiti u petak.
Radila sad ga sad i naravno da je negativan :'( :'( . Uzasno se osjećam... Užasno...

Pitala si me kako se osjećam. Do jučer me držao jak, jak umor i pospanost, ful sam gladna i žedna, pomalo prehlađena i to je to. Ništa posebno drugačije mog redovnog stanja... Znam da su minimalne šanse za uspjeh prvi put ali tako sam vjerovala da će biti makar sjenica...

----------


## ERA

Pitala si me kad su u oni iz klinike rekli da radim betu. Zapravo nisu spominjali betu nego samo test i to sutra, 23.7...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Hej cure, nije me bilo koji dan jer sam imala nekih obiteljskih stvari za rješavati.

Jutros imala ipak ultrazvuk, a ne sutra jer sam pomaknula termin. Plod veličine 10mm lijepo se vidi i srčeko se vidi da kuća tj. treperi  :Smile: 

Još je rano za cuti ista, ali lijepo je bilo vidjeti ga.

Era jako mi je zao da su Testovi negativni, bas sam nekako imala pozitivan osjećaj i sad sam se bas rastužila  :Sad:

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Era vidim da si gore napisala da je ovo prvi pokušaj, i zadnji...

Nemoj odustajati! Ako nije ovaj puta uspjelo, sljedeći bi moglo  :Smile:  nikad ne znaš...drži se  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

> Hej cure, nije me bilo koji dan jer sam imala nekih obiteljskih stvari za rješavati.
> 
> Jutros imala ipak ultrazvuk, a ne sutra jer sam pomaknula termin. Plod veličine 10mm lijepo se vidi i srčeko se vidi da kuća tj. treperi 
> 
> Još je rano za cuti ista, ali lijepo je bilo vidjeti ga.
> 
> Era jako mi je zao da su Testovi negativni, bas sam nekako imala pozitivan osjećaj i sad sam se bas rastužila


Ajmeee vec vidite maleno srce, predivno. Uzivaj, uzivaj i samo mirno i polako, bit će to prava proljetna beba.  :Smile: 

Hvala ti... Ja se još nadam, idem po to betu u petak da sam sigurna jer uzimam heparin i progesteron pa neću prestati s tim dok kroz krv ne potvrdim da je negativno.

Ne mozemo financijski podnijet nove pokušaje. Nemamo pravo na rješenje HZZOa a sami ne možemo toliko skupiti. Ovaj pokušaj nas je izašao 5250e, bez dodatnih troškova koje nisam brojala...  :Sad:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Era, zašto nemate pravo na hzzo, već ste ispucali sve ili? Malo sam se skoro onesvjestila od ove cifre  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ERA

MM ima dijagnosticiranu azoospermiu, hormone totalno zbrčkane, u djetinjstvu je operirao bruh, nekoliko puta imao dosta visoke temperature (oko 41), pubertet kasno krenuo. Ima tu svega.
Kada smo saznali za dijagnozu i sve ove 4 godine odbija i ne želi ići na punkciju ni biopsiju jer je uvjeren da se ništa neće pronaci. To ga užasava, ma i vađenje krvi je trauma... nikako nema šanse da ode na to, a navodno nam HZZO bez toga neće dati rješenje...

----------


## LaraLana

> Pitala si me kad su u oni iz klinike rekli da radim betu. Zapravo nisu spominjali betu nego samo test i to sutra, 23.7...


Napravi onda sutra betu. Ona je jedini najbolji pokazatelj.
S obzirom da sam znala nekad ne cesto procitati da je test negativan a na kraju ipak trudnoca iz tog razloga napravi betu.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Mrvica777

Cao svima
Molim vas za savet i vase iskustvo posto mislim da cu sama izludeti! 
 radila sam punkciju 13.7. a transfer 17.7 sto je kako sam shvatila 4 dan..2 embrija!
Nakon toga dva dana dobila boost pikice od kojih sam imala napetost u jajnicima i grudima.
Ali od juce nista me ne boli ne zateze..imam jos jednom da se piknem sutra i to je to, betu radim 31.7

Jel to sto sada nemam bolne grudi i ostale simptome koje sam imala pre dva dana dobro ili lose? Ovo mi je prvi ivf i sve sam nade ulila u njega..ne znam vise sta da mislim

----------


## 1latica

Čestitam cure na pozitivnim betama... Era držim fige da te beta iznenadi sutra, u protivnom sjedi sa TM i isptičaj do detalja što si ti prošla... Biopsija testisa se radi pod narkozom, jako mi je žao da uopće ne pokuša. Možda nešto pronađu, ako je imate potvrdu za priložiti uz molbu HZZOu za donaciju. Sretno ti odd srca.
Mrvica sretno i hrabro, simptome sam nakon ETa imala iste kao da cu dobiti mengu sada, beta je bila pozitivna. Dan prije bete svi simptomi su nestali. Nemoj zbog boostera žuriti sa testom. Na FETu sam 6 dana nakon boostera imala lažno pozitivan test, već sutradan je bio negativan.

----------


## Mrvica777

Hvala ti na odgovoru!
Jel zna neko jel prvi dan transfera nulti dan a racuna se od sutra..meni je transfer bio 17.7 pa sada ne znam da li mi je danas 7 ili 6 dnt?

Nadam se da cemo svi drzati nase mrvice u rukama

----------


## Lovelife

Mrvica, dan transfera je 0.dan

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Joj Era bas mi je jako zao, razumijem da je iscrpljujuće i psihički i fizički, a i financijski.

Ali stvarno bi trebala pokušati nagovoriti ga na punkciju. Pa bas kako je 1Latica rekla, to se radi pod narkozom, neće ništa osjetiti.

Uostalom, zar i ti nisi prošla punkciju i tko zna koliko toga još? Ako stvarno želite bebu, pa neka se i on bar malo žrtvuje, ne samo ti.
Šteta je stvarno da bas ne želi ni pokušati...

Nisu ni nama ovi postupci dragi ni jednostavni ni ugodni pa stisnemo zube i poduzmemo sve sto možemo jer znamo sto nam je cilj.

Baš ni ne pokušati jer mu je to “trauma”...evo ne znam  :Sad:  
Mene bi to smetalo, oprosti ako sam direktna...ali žao mi je kad čujem koliko to želiš, a možda te samo jedna biopsija dijeli od bebice.

----------


## ERA

@mrvice777, sretno, javi nam najljepše vijesti..  :Smile: 

@latice i @zenapomorca, cure sve što ste rekle ste potpuno u pravu. Racionalno znam da je sve tako kako govorite i užasno mi je zao sto neće ni pokušati.  :Sad:  
Možda jednom kad se izvučem iz ovog užasnog stanja (jako me ovo pogodilo, jučer nisam bila u stanju ništa vam pisati... ) budemo sjeli i još jednom prošli kroz sve to. Vidjet ćemo, moramo se zbrojiti i sabrati samo dok malo ovo prođe, bila sam uvjerena da je uspjelo, makar jedna bebica ako već nisu obje.. 
Danas sam vadila betu, nalazi tek u ponedjeljak. Ovo je jednostavno postala uzasno razvlačenje. Sad sam naručila novih 10 doza heparina jer imam do utorka pa nek se nađe viška ako se ikakvo čudo dogodi.
Rekao mi je i dr.koji vodi postupak da bi se već vidjeli da ima nešto i da slobodno prestajem s Duphastonom, ali ne mogu...  :Sad:  Znam da sam nerealna, glupa, naivna i živim u oblacima, nadam se čudima i ali ne mogu, ne mogu prestati s tim terapijama dok ne vidim na papiru da nema ništa...

----------


## Lovelife

Draga Era, zao mi je :Sad:  . Drži se! Kada se malo oporavis, sjedni sa M, i porazgovarajte jer ovo zahtijeva max.obostranu suradnju. Koliko znaš Tese se radi pod anestezijom, i nitko do sad nije umro od toga. A vidi sto mi, žene, sve prolazimo, od pikanja, punkcija, transfera, i čuvanja tih mrvica, te se bojimo sagnuti, te ići stepenicama, na sve pazimo samo da uspije. Nije fer od TM. Neka se skocka malo. Uf uf  :oklagija:  :oklagija:  . nedaj se

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Lovelife potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvica777

Cure evo meni danas 7dpt ..juce zadnji Brevacid 1500 i nastavljam sa utrogestanom 3x2.. od simptoma jedino grudi povjecane i ujutru osjetljive ali posle ne... I ponekada imam onaj osjecaj kao da cu dobiti ili mozda umisljam

----------


## Ivana2009

Bok cure! Konačno vam se mogu pridružiti i ovdje na forumu - nakon jučerašnjeg prvog transfera jedne dvodnevne. Beta mi piše tek 9.8., a dok sam došla doma skužila sam da je to nedjelja. Betu neću vaditi u klinici vv, nego u najbližoj bolnici tako da ih ne mislim zvati ni pitati u vezi tog -9.8., ali zanima me radi li se to i inače beta tako kasno, ispada 16 dnt???
Za pon 27.7.sam dobila još ampulu decapeptyla (čitam malo o tome i nisam sigurna koja je uloga tog???), a 3x2 utrogestana do bete...
Čitam vaše objave o simptomima nakon et, ja još nemam ništa, prerano je...

----------


## branca_i

Era, upadam kao padobranac.... Inače, suprug mi isto ima azoo i u početku je odbijao sve. Teško se mirio s dijagnozom. Onda je nakon dosta vremena prošao 1. biopsiju i pri tom mu našli materijala za 4 ivf/icsi koji su prošli neuspiješno. Onda je sam doslovno trčao na 2. biopsiju pri kojoj nije ništa nađeno. To je bilo prestrašno. O donaciji ni čuti.... Nakon pola godine se skulirao i evo upravo smo u Skopju na dogovoru.... Tako da iz svog iskustva mogu ti reći da ne gubiš nadu... E da, i moj dragi se ruši kod običnog vađenja krvi!

----------


## Elinan

Pozdrav curke,
evo da se požalim. Danas mi je 9 dpt. Transfer 5.dan jedne, po rijecima embriologa, blastociste vrhunske kvalitete. Jučer sam dva puta radila test, ujutro i popodne  i oba puta ispao je blago pozitivan, dakle s jedva vidljivom crticom, no bila je tu. Jucer navecer neposredno prije spavanja uslijedili su grcevi s lijeve strane donjeg dijela trbuha. Trajali neko vrijeme i prosli sami od sebe. Jutros radim test s prvom mokracom i slijedi sok: negativan je! Dakle, neutjesna sam. Iza mene je jedan spontani i jedna vanmaternicna nakon cega sam se odlucila na potpomognutu. Cure, ima li koja od vas slicno iskustvo i je li trudnoca samo tako mogla otici s onim sinocnjim grcicima?

----------


## ERA

> Era, upadam kao padobranac.... Inače, suprug mi isto ima azoo i u početku je odbijao sve. Teško se mirio s dijagnozom. Onda je nakon dosta vremena prošao 1. biopsiju i pri tom mu našli materijala za 4 ivf/icsi koji su prošli neuspiješno. Onda je sam doslovno trčao na 2. biopsiju pri kojoj nije ništa nađeno. To je bilo prestrašno. O donaciji ni čuti.... Nakon pola godine se skulirao i evo upravo smo u Skopju na dogovoru.... Tako da iz svog iskustva mogu ti reći da ne gubiš nadu... E da, i moj dragi se ruši kod običnog vađenja krvi!


Branca_i, hvala ti za ovo iskustvo, znaš li možda kakvi su mu bili hormoni prije te biopsije na kojoj su našli materijala za ICSI?
Drago mi je da se skulirao i da ste krenuli po novu šansu i nadam se da će vam što prije i postupak krenuti. Znam koliko to iščekivanje zna ubiti čovjeka... Haha, evo, drago mi je da moj nije endem s tim vađenjem krvi. Sretno, sretno od srca!  :Smile: 
Btw. Ja definitivno ispadam, beta danas došla ispod 0,1... Racionalno je to očekivano, ali srcem nadano da ce biti cudo. Nema čuda za nas... 

Hvala svima curama na svim ovim temama  sa svim avjetima, jako ste mi puno pomogle. Lakše je bilo sve ovo proci... 

Elinan, jesi li radila jednake testove, možda ne taj od jutros manje osjetljiv.. zbilja nemam nikakvog pametnog savjeta...

----------


## Elinan

Elinan, jesi li radila jednake testove, možda ne taj od jutros manje osjetljiv.. zbilja nemam nikakvog pametnog savjeta...[/QUOTE]

Da, bili su isti testovi. Jutros sam opet radila test. Slaba, s dosta mašte vidljiva crtica. 10.dan nakon transfera blastociste. Prekosutra vadim betu. Ne nadam se previse s obzirom na rezultat testa.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca_i, hvala ti za ovo iskustvo, znaš li možda kakvi su mu bili hormoni prije te biopsije na kojoj su našli materijala za ICSI?
> Drago mi je da se skulirao i da ste krenuli po novu šansu i nadam se da će vam što prije i postupak krenuti. Znam koliko to iščekivanje zna ubiti čovjeka... Haha, evo, drago mi je da moj nije endem s tim vađenjem krvi. Sretno, sretno od srca! 
> Btw. Ja definitivno ispadam, beta danas došla ispod 0,1... Racionalno je to očekivano, ali srcem nadano da ce biti cudo. Nema čuda za nas... 
> 
> Hvala svima curama na svim ovim temama  sa svim avjetima, jako ste mi puno pomogle. Lakše je bilo sve ovo proci... 
> 
> Elinan, jesi li radila jednake testove, možda ne taj od jutros manje osjetljiv.. zbilja nemam nikakvog pametnog savjeta...


Prije prve biopsije fsh mu je bio 32.83, lh 8.39, estradiol 63.90, testosteron 14.24, i svi oni drugi su mu bili ok (shbg, ukupni testosteron, slobodni i bioraspoloživi). A prije druge biopsije sve je skočilo. Fsh mu je bio 51.72, lh 12.27, estradiol i testosteron i dalje dobri. Prolaktin je uvijek bio dobar. Uglavnom fsh i lh su mu pokazivali veliko oštećenje tako da nije baš bilo neke nade taj drugi put.
Era, želim ti puuuno sreće kojim god putem krenuli. I kad se čini beznadno uvijek na kraju se nađe ono malo nade, na ovaj ili onaj način. Samo sve mora sjesti na svoje mjesto, valjda, nadam se.  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

@branca_i, MMu je fsh bio oko 25-30, lh dosta nizak a testosteron uvijek na najnižoj granici. Uzet ćemo si vremena pa vidjeti što dalje. Tebi želim puno sreće u Skopju da bude prva dobitna, pratiti ću vas tamo  :Kiss: 
@elinan, sretno sutra!

----------


## branca_i

Era, hvala punoooo....  :Smile:

----------


## Elinan

> @branca_i, MMu je fsh bio oko 25-30, lh dosta nizak a testosteron uvijek na najnižoj granici. Uzet ćemo si vremena pa vidjeti što dalje. Tebi želim puno sreće u Skopju da bude prva dobitna, pratiti ću vas tamo 
> @elinan, sretno sutra!


Nazalost beta 12-i dan od feta samo 37.14, pretpostavljam biokemijska. Moj gin je puno optimisticniji od mene pa savjetuje nastavak terapije i vadenje bete u petak.

----------


## ERA

Ovaj petak, danas? Jesi li išla? 
Moguće da gin ima dobrih iskustava od prije pa je dao takvu preporuku. Ja bi gurala s time do kraja, dok ima imalo nade. Sretnoo!

----------


## sladja01

Kada bi vi radili najranije test, danas mi je 8D iza transfera, trodnevni embrij, ali odmah iza punkcije sam dobila neku inekciju, nesto su hcg spominjali i par dana iza transfera sam si piknula decapeptyl, pa me strah da to ne bi utjecalo na test ako ima veze s tim, u prvom postupku nisam dobila te inekcije pa me strah sada prerano raditi test. A beta mi je tek za tjedan dana.

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, ja idem vaditi betu dan prije tebe (10.8.), pise 9.8., al to je nedjelja i do nalaza ionak ne bi mogla do pon(10.8.) popodne... a test ni ja ne znam kad je najpametnije raditi, za sad je jos vjerujem prerano zbog te injekcije hcg-a... da ne bi test pokazivao njene ostatke...

----------


## LaraLana

Meni su u obe trudnoce na 10 dnt testovi bili pozitivni. Koristila sam one super osjetljive od 10 miu. Gravignost ultra.
To je zbilja rano pokazalo za dvodnevne embrije.
Realno se za dvodnevne test radi na 12 ili 13 dnt a trodnevni i prije.
Za blastice se zna da se moze puno prije.
8 dan je sasvim siguran da pokaze plus.

Decapeptyl ne utjece na ishod testa.
Vi koje ste primile boostere nakon transfera trebate cekati jedno 6 dana da to izadje iz organizma.

Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Era kako is, jesi pokusala razgovarati s M ?

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Btw. Ja sam test radila 8dnt (trodnevni embrij) i bio je jasno pozitivan Clearblue. Primila sam samo štopericu prije punkcije.  :Smile: 

Sada čekamo napuniti 3 mjeseca da možemo razglasiti lijepe vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Hvala cure,  pricekat cu do vikenda za svaki slucaj, u proslom postupku sam radila 9dnt ali blastica je bila u pitanju, sada me nekako strah rano s obzirom da je beta tek iduci tj. a i nemam jos hrabrosti napraviti test. Ivana, drzimo si fige  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Držim fige Sladja. I tebi i sebi!!!
Ja ću s testom pričekati subotu ujutro, nije neki najosjetljiviji kojeg imam doma, iz Mullera neki, a treba ga potrošiti, nemam ni ja hrabrosti prije kad je beta tak kasno, valjda dr.zna zbog čega...
Nisam imala nikakvo krvaruckanje ni smeđuckanje (od implantacije), samo neke grčeve oko jajnika i ponekad neko čudno štipanje u maternici...

----------


## Miki81

Cao. Nova sam ovdje, iako sam pročitala sve postove na ovoj temi. Ovo mi je 3 ivf/icsi, prvi put biohrmijska, drugi put nije bilo transfera. 
Danas 9dnt 3dnevni embiji, jedan 4st, drugi 5st, malo sporiji, ali fini, bez fragmentacija. 
Simptomi- 4dnt čitavi dan ziganje u materici, tačno na istom mjestu. Uveče t38.5 paracetamol, ujutro 5dnt t38.5 paracetamol. Plašim se te visoke temperature...
Juče 8dnt test negativan, od sinoć neki pritisak kao pred menst...I danas povremeno. 
Svima koje su u postupku ili čekaju betu puni sreće... 
Lakše je sa vama...

----------


## ruska1986

Bok, cure! Evo da se prikljucim i ja... Ovo mi je drugi postupak! Prvi inseminacija u 6om mjesecu, neuspjesno i sada IVF u 31.07. Izvadili mi 19 js, oplodjeno 12 a na kraju opstala samo 2 embrija, ali vrhunske kvalitete. Vratili smo oba i sad cekamo 12.08.za radit test ili vaditi betu.. Ko ce izdrzat!!

----------


## Barbara0093

Pozdrav,
22.7. imala sam punkciju 12 jajnih stanica, od kojih 8 zrelih. Pet ih se oplodilo, a 2 blastice su mi vratili 27.7. Ostale nisu preživjele za zamrzavanje.
Danas mi je 10 dan nakon transfera (ICSI) i otišla sam izvaditi betu jer više nisam mogla izdržati.  :Razz: 
 Beta je 36.4. U ponedjeljak idem ponovo pa da vidimo je li raste. Nažalost u subotu nemam gdje izvaditi  :Sad:  Još malo čekanja  :Smile:

----------


## ERA

@zenapomorca, Hej draga, hvala ti što se sjetiš. Nisam još, čekam da se sve slegne i da se sama sa sobom dogovorim što i kako u svim opcijama..  Pokušavamo riješiti stambeno pitanje pa tako odvraćam misli od svega i maksimalno izbjegavam tuđu djecu  :Sad: . 
Brzo će vam proletjeti još tih nekoliko tjedana pa ćete podijeliti svoju sreću s drugima.  :Smile:  kako se ti osjećaš? Jesu li jako udarili simptomi?

----------


## ruska1986

Evo, cure, ja isla naoravit test jer sam imala jedan kojem je istekao rok trajanja i pokazala se jako blijeda, al vidljiva crtica... 6dnt mi je... Je moguce da se vec tako rano moze pokazati na testu ili nije? Naravno, pricekat cu jos do 12.08.pa ic vaditit betu, ali ovo nije los znak? Uzimam i obzir da je testu istekao rok trajanja pa i tu moze svasta bit.. Stopericu sam dobila prije aspiracije pa nije od toga...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Sjetim se bas često  :Smile:  pomalo onda, tempom koji tebi odgovara i pozitivne misli i sve će biti super!

A sto se tiče simptoma, doslovno nemam nikakvih.
Osim sto sam malo umorna, bas ništa iako nam je danas započeo 10ti tjedan. Nemam želje za hranom niti mučnine. Možda idem malo češće na wc, ali i prije sam išla često pa ne znam.

Viđam po društvenim mrežama slike trudnica u 12 tjednu s lijepim trbuscicima već, a kod mene ništa, ni milimetra... :D nadam se da je to normalno.

----------


## ERA

Eto još ćeš izbjeći i mučnine prvog tromjesečja!  :Smile:  Mislim da te ne treba brinuti što se trbuščić ne vidi, mojoj prijateljici je s 4 mjeseca doslovno bio nepostojeći, kasnije samo lagano narastao i do poroda bila samo kao dječja lopta. Beba rodena najnormalnije veličine. 
Hvala ti još jednom na pitanju. Kad išta ja sama sa sobom pa onda s njim vidim sigurno ću negdje ovdje tipkati.

----------


## Miki81

Evo i mene opet... 
11dnt3dn jutros test -
Juce trebala dobiti, nisam... Od simptoma ništa, ni pms, ni trudnoće, kao da nisam bila u postupku. 
Ipak, još uvijek se nadam da je prerano za test, da je kasnija implantacija bila, da je icsi pa beta sporije raste, bla, bla, bla...

----------


## ruska1986

Objavila sam post, ali mi uz nekog razloga nije prikazan jos..  Ugl, meni je danas 7 dnt, a jucer sam napravila neki testic kojem je rok istekao ali se pokazala jako blijeda, jedva vidljiva crtica... Znam da je prerano, ali me razveselilo... naravno da sam svjesna da je i rok testa istekao i da je prerano ali je lijepo vidjet dvije crtice

----------


## sladja01

Evo ja radila test, 12dnt negativan kao kuca, ono, pod povecalom sam trazila drugu crtu, first sign test, za tri dana tek beta ali ono, sve nade su pale u vodu, cisto sumnjam da se ista moze promjeniti iako od jutra citam forume i nije da je nemoguce, ali eto...vama cure koje cekate drzim fige.

----------


## Ivana2009

Žao mi je Sladja, kod mene isto, test jucer negativan (Mullerova test trakica, malo čudan test jer ne znas gdje trazit drugu crtu), al pokazalo bi da sam trudna valjda

----------


## Miki81

U prošlom postupku, i ja sam rano ujutro radila test 12dnt i bio je negativan, beta popodne 34, niska ali pravilno se duplala... Nije se dobro završilo, ali razlog je bila moja trombofilija... Tako da nije još sve gotovo.
I meni danas 12dnt, simptoma ništa, baš ništa, test juče negativan, ali sacekacu betu. 
Srećno.

----------


## sladja01

Eh, sta reci  :Sad:

----------


## KajTeBriga

Cure  :Sad:  jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala da ćete vi prekinuti negativan niz. Rekla bih vam da pričekate betu, ali i ja sam već nakon testa znala da nije uspjelo i ne volim se loviti za te nepostojeće slamke. Uzmite si vremena za sebe, bolujte, žalujte, sve znate... <3

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ruska1986

Steta, cure! Al drzte se!!!

----------


## sladja01

A betu moramo vaditi bez obzira na testove kao za svaki slucaj ili cisto zato jer je takvo pravilo? I znam da nije tema, ali mozda mi tu netko prije odg...uglavnom, ako sam ja isla na tri inseminacije uz klomifen i jednom sam dobila 4 folikula ali 2 js koje su punktirane ali nije doslo do oplodnje i nije bilo et, to se bez obzira racuna kao prirodni ivf? Mislim, tako mi je i dr.sada rekla kada sam joj pricala kao imam onda pravo jos na jedan prirodni koji sam sada potrosila. I kako oni to uopce prate s obzirom da sam ja na inseminacije isla na Sv.Duh i onda nastavila pricu na VV.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma sustav sigurno povlači tvoje podatke preko mbo i sve vide od prije, s obzirom da su meni odnekud povukli broj mobitela koji ne koristim vec najmanje 3-4 godine...
Betu svakak treba izvaditi jer im treba javiti, zbog njihove statistike, ali i zbog sebe, kod nekog kasnije dolazi do implantacije pa test prerano ne pokaze, a beta ipak da

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, ja jos uvijek nisam izgubila nadu, a imam i jos jedan takav Mullerov test koji cu napravit u pon prije bete, ako ne prije, tek tolko da ga potrosim jer je bas bezvezni... držim i tebi fige da si prerano radila test  :Wink:

----------


## sladja01

Ma zacudilo me sto sada kada sam dosla sada u postupak sve me ispitivala jer kao izgubili su im se podatci od prije 6god. Ali da, logicno je da nas prate jer mnogi mijenjaju bolnice. Ja cu sutra ponoviti isto tek toliko jer imam jos jedan doma.

----------


## Ivana2009

I mene je mnoge stvari ispitivala valjda tri put jer je neki novi program, pa drugi put opet- a stvari koje ima sve i u fasciklu - lakse im pitati nego traziti i unositi u komp...sretno Sladja, a i svima ostalima koji čekaju betice il testice

----------


## ruska1986

Meni 9dnt i test pozitivan

----------


## ruska1986

Nadajmo se da ce tako i ostat!

----------


## Ivana2009

Super Ruska 1986  :Smile: 
Miki - kakve su ti stavljali dvodnevne/trodnevne/blastice da je 12.dan bio test neg, a beta 34?

----------


## Miki81

Dvodnevne, dvije 4celijske...

----------


## Miki81

Ruska, čestitam na pozitivnom testu, držim fige da beta bude ogromna...
Meni juče 12dnt dva testa negativna, ujutro i uveče, tako da gubim nadu za ovaj put. Sjutra beta pa cu znati na čemu sam. 
Ostalim čekalicama srećno...

----------


## ruska1986

Gdje da trazim uputnicu za vadjenje bete? Kod ginica ili ? I gdje onda to mogu ic vadit? Ako moram vadit dva puta, onda bi radije preko uputnice... Ako ide, naravno...

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni ginic dao uputnicu za vađenje bete

----------


## Ivana2009

I da, vadi se u najblizoj ustanovi, s tim da treba pitat dr., iako on odma i napise na uputnici, gdje... kod mene ne mogu u laboratoriju doma zdravlja npr., jer to ne rade, nego u bolnici...

----------


## ruska1986

Aha, znaci nisi imala problema oko dobivanja uputnice? Jer sam citala da nekoj zeni ginic nije dao uputnicu jer on misli da je vadjenje bete glupost

----------


## Ivana2009

Ako si dobila na zadnjem papiru iz klinike da piše nakon et izvaditi betu hcg mora ti dat uputnicu pod obavezno!

----------


## ruska1986

Nisam..  Dobila sam samo da 12 dnt napravim test i javim u kliniku... Mislis da mi nece onda dati? Jer oni kao obicno cekaju dok se na ultrazvuku ne vidi nest...

----------


## ruska1986

Mislim, otici cu ja privatno, ali reko ako se moze preko uputnice... Budem njih u kliniku zvala u srijedu(jer mi je to 12 dnt) pa da vidim sta ce mi oni rec... Mozda to mogu i kod njih napravit...

----------


## Ivana2009

Ufff ne znam onda... ali test ti je + pa te mora slati ionak na vađenje krvi kao trudnicu... ili te mozda odmah na uzv pregleda...

----------


## Ivana2009

U koju kliniku ideš? Na vv traže nakon et bas betu, čak se može kod njih i bez uputnice to obaviti (sve je dio postupka), ali dok imaš preko 100 km nije bas usput ako imas blize...

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam u polikilinici IVF(Simunic). Preko HZZOa su poceli raditi u 6om mjesecu i ja sam prezadovoljna sa svim...

----------


## ruska1986

Miki81, drzim fige da ipak bude neko iznenadjenje!!

----------


## Ivana2009

Test danas ujutro negativan. Izvadila betu, čekam nalaz da potvrdi nulu...  :Sad:

----------


## Miki81

Meni jutros 14nt beta 0,1
Nista, malo odmora, pa opet u akciju. 
Srećno svima koje su u postupku, ili čekaju bete. 
Čestitke pozitivnim

----------


## ruska1986

Joj, cure, bas mi je zao.... Treba skupit snage i krenut ponovo, nema druge..

----------


## Ivana2009

Sladja, jel barem kod tebe + ?

----------


## Ivana2009

Moja beta nije baš 0, ali 2,3 je negativno...

----------


## Miki81

Zao mi je Ivana, znam kako je... Zagrljaj

----------


## sladja01

Cure, bas mi je zao zbog vas...ruska, tebi drzim fige da sve bude dobro. A ja sam jucer opet radila isti test i kao da mi se ucinilo pod nekih kutom svjetla da se neka crtica nazire, ali onako bas kao neka jedva vidljiva sjena, ali mislim da je to zato sto sam ju zeljela vidjeti pa sam se lovila za slamku, danas ponovila test, opet isti jer sam kupila odmah vise, mozda malo tamnija sjena na mjestu druge crtice, ali onako, jedva vidljiva tako da mislim da nista od toga jer ipak mi je 14dnt, sutra vadim betu pa cu znati jel ova sjena bio neki znak ili samo slucajnost, ali kazem, dobro se moras zagledati da se vidi tako da sam se ja vec pomirila na neg.betu.

----------


## ruska1986

Pa sad, nije bas da se kuzim, al sta nije (koliko god blijeda crtica) ipak crtica? Iako bi na 14 dan trebala vec vidljiva bit... Mozda je i do testa... Ja sam si ovaj put rekla da uopce necu uzimat testove jer sam prosli put dobila od frendice hrpu i izludila samu sebe sa tim provjeravanjem vise! Al kad ti to ne da mira i kad se nadas... Ja sam za prosli postupak bila uvjerena da je to to! A ono nist... Sad nikakvih simptoma i pozitivno, izgleda da nema pravila...

----------


## ruska1986

Svakako nam javis sutra!

----------


## sladja01

Pa kao trebalo bi biti, ali ono, da bi bas toliko jedva bila vidljiva toliko daleko iza transfera to mi je cudno, a bas izluduju ti testovi to se slazem, igra zivaca. Kako god, sutra cu biti sigurna na cemu sam.

----------


## ruska1986

Ma definitivno!ja sam prosli put po cijelom stanu trazila najjacu svjetlost da mogu vidit drugu crticu.. Zato sad sam napravila jedan test(onaj jedan ni ne brojim jer mu je istekao rok prije godinu dana) i eto, pozitivan... Naravno, do vadjenja krvi treba svejedno realan bit...

----------


## sladja01

Evo mene, beta velika 0, zvala sam VV, ovaj ciklus pauziramo pa u rujnu startamo opet.

----------


## Ivana2009

Šteta, baš mu je žao, nadala sam se da ćeš barem ti Sladja javit pozitivne vijesti (s VV)... znači startamo možda skupa u rujnu...

----------


## sladja01

Drzimo nam fige da nam ide sve po planu i da se sretnemo.

----------


## ruska1986

Drzim vam figetine, cure!

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala @ruska! Tebi čim veća beta!!! Javi kolika je!

----------


## ruska1986

Svakako!

----------


## ruska1986

Beta 647

----------


## sladja01

Ruska, bas mi je drago da je beta dobra, zelim da sve bude onako po školski  :Heart:

----------


## ruska1986

Hvalaaaaa

----------


## Ivana2009

Beta je super!

----------


## ruska1986

Zasad je!

----------


## sladja01

Cure kojima je beta negativna, da li vam je stigla menga? Meni jos nije, a dva puta iza klomifena sam dobila i prije vadenja bete, a jednom dok sam ih pila sam dobila cistu pa mi je menga kasnila posteno pa me strah da i sada ne bude tako.

----------


## KajTeBriga

Sladjo, meni je stigla po kalendaru, na dan vađenja bete, ali ja sam bila u FET-u, 'samo' na utrogestanima... A u mjesecu kad sam bila u stimulaciji mi je stigla 22. dan ciklusa, maltene tjedan dana nakon punkcije. 

Poslano sa mog ANE-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ivana2009

Meni stigla menga danas, tj.stiže, bi -ne bi... al tu je...

----------


## sladja01

Ma joj, i ja imam vec danima osjecaj da cu dobiti i nista, a vec mi je 32.dan. A ne znam da li je moguce da se folikuli koji nisu punktirani jer su kao bili mali pretvore u ciste, mislim, kakve sam srece bas imam osjecaj da ce tak bit.

----------


## Ivana2009

Ma bude ti stigla, i meni ostao jedan folikul od najmanje 17 mm (veličina prije stoperice) nepunktiran i manji neki pa nakon dva dana smeđeg iscjetka danas počelo... a meni danas 36.dan... treba nakon utrogestana par dana da se pokrene valjda

----------


## ruska1986

Curke, 14 dnt beta 1897!

----------


## Ivana2009

Lijepa beta! Nek samo raste!!!

----------


## sladja01

Ruska, juhuuuuuu, uvijek me posebno vesele ovakve poruke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   i usput, stigla mi menga u petak.

----------


## ruska1986

Aj nek se bar to rijesilo

----------


## ruska1986

Sad ce jos malo rujan pa cemo u nove borbe

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Bok Curke,
Evo da se pridružim i podijelim muku čekanja.
Moj prvi IVF,  ET radili u ponedjeljak 2 trodnevna embrija, nemam smrzlica i sad do 29.08 gledam i sat

----------


## ruska1986

Drzimo figetineeeee

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Da podijelim s vama novosti.
Puna nade, išla sam radit test na trudnoću 2 dana prije bete I test pokazuje veliki ------ !!!!Vadim betu u subotu ujutro, i polako se spremam službenu potvrdu ----!

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

I službena potvrda beta 0.1

----------


## ruska1986

Bas mi je zao...

----------


## ruska1986

Kreces opet u devetom il ?

----------


## _Bubi_

Ruska cestitam! Lijepa beta  :Smile: 
Ostale cure nadam se svima veliki plus sto prije. 
Ima li koja da je trenutno u postupku? 
Ja se nadam ovaj ciklus FET u prirodnom ciklusu. Do sada smo isli samo na IVFove, tako da nam je ovo prvi FET. Ciklusi su mi dosta dugi pa prvi pregled jos nije bilo videcih folikula, valjda ce sutra biti koji. <3

----------


## ruska1986

Hvala ti! Evo, cekamo drugi uvz, da cujemo srce

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Neznam još nista, što se mene tiče ja bi odmah u postupak. U pon idem na konzultacije pa vidjet ćemo sta dr kaže. Smrzlića nemam. Počela sam piti matičnu mliječ u nadi da poboljšaju kvalitetu jajnih stanica!

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Ako ima sreće budem ja za 20 tak dana!!

----------


## ruska1986

Drzim fige!

----------


## _Bubi_

Nije mi post prosao ne znam zasto. 
Ugl. Ruska srerno na uzv, bit ce to sve super!  :Wink: 
Ja sam bila danas na pregledu, imam folikula, ali nema jos vodeceg, a vec 15DC... do sad sam imala uredne ovulacije, mozda je bas ovaj mj odlucila preskociti. Ako ne bude ovaj idemo iduci ciklus, sta da se radi... 
Je li mozda imala koja cura slicna iskustva, a da joj je ipak preuzeo inicijativu koji folikulic ovako kasno pa da je ipak isla na postupak?
Meni iduci pregled za 3-4 dana.

----------


## Rikku

Evo i ja čekam betu, 35 i pol godina, samo jedan dvodnevni embrij dobiven i stavljen, danas 7 dnt, nema nikakvih simptoma, 1.IVF. Ne očekujem previše, nisam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju, jedva dvije js, jedna samo oplođena, ako ne uspije, drugi put će valjda biti bolje.

----------


## ruska1986

Rikku, nisam ni ja imala ovaj put nikakvih simptoma! Bas nikakvih.. A prosli put, kad sam isla na inseminaciju, svasta sam osjecala:i muka i glavobolja i napuhanost i sise.. Ovaj put nist! Samo sam imala proljev tocno 6dnt i ucinio mi se cudan nekako... Ne znam kako bi to opisala, a probudio me u 4 ujutro. Tako da se nemoj lovit za simptome! Lijepo napravi test 12 dnt i onda ces vidit.
Bubi, hvala ti! Mozda se pokaze nesto na slij pregledu, ko zna!

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, nisam ni ja imala ovaj put nikakvih simptoma! Bas nikakvih.. A prosli put, kad sam isla na inseminaciju, svasta sam osjecala:i muka i glavobolja i napuhanost i sise.. Ovaj put nist! Samo sam imala proljev tocno 6dnt i ucinio mi se cudan nekako... Ne znam kako bi to opisala, a probudio me u 4 ujutro. Tako da se nemoj lovit za simptome! Lijepo napravi test 12 dnt i onda ces vidit.
> Bubi, hvala ti! Mozda se pokaze nesto na slij pregledu, ko zna!


Mislim da meni menga ipak sutra stiže, taman kad i treba, na 24.dan ciklusa, sve simptome sam danas dobila koje inače dobijem i čekam da prokrvarim, znam svoje tijelo. Nadala sam se da će mi utrogestani barem malo odgoditi mengu ako ništa. Ništa, malo odmora, pa idem na 2.IVF, nadam se uspješniji. Menga stiže, tu nema sumnje nimalo.

----------


## ruska1986

Ali i meni ti je takav osjecaj bio, i jos uvijek traje ali malo manje.. Svaki put sam isla na wc i gledala dal sam dobila! Bas me i trbuh bolio i sve...

----------


## Malamimica

Draga moje evo da se i ja pridružim, molim sve divne Zenice koje mogu da mi pomognu, u velikoj sam dilemi, a i preruzna

----------


## Malamimica

Nedostaje Dion poruke, uglvanom radila sam transfer blastociste 26.08, betu zbog drugih razloga uradim 02.09....koja je bila 0,1... Dr kažu zao nam je prekini s terapijom, nisam ni prokrvarila i ništa...
Da li ima neko iskustva djevojke... Da li postoji mogućnost da je rano, ima li neko iskustva, i sl. Molim vas pomagajte

----------


## ruska1986

Pa ne znam, meni se to cini stvarno rano! Obicno se test radi 12 dnt i onda ako je pozitivan, vadi se beta. Kad su blastociste, moze se vec i 10 dnt napravit. Tebi bi to bio 7 dan tek.. Zasto si morala tako rano betu vadit?

----------


## Malamimica

Pa išla sam hematologu i onda sam vadila krv, i reko ajde ujedno izvadim i betu jer neću moći narednih par dana, kada je došao rezultat ja se iznenadim, javim svo dr. Misleći da će reći da ponovim ili nesto i zamislite svi kažu zao nam je prekinite s terapijemo, ja ne mogu sve da vjerujem
Ali eto... I sada sam bas zbunjena, a vidim da nema bas niko, niko da je tako rano radio betu, pa bar neko iskustvo

I nije mi jasno zašto onda na nalazu forsiraju 14.dan beta...

----------


## ruska1986

Pa, to kazem.. 12 dan se tek test radi.. Sad ne znam kolika bi trebala biti beta na taj dan kad si vadila jer su sve vrijednosti za tek od 12 dana(ako se ne varam). Sta koristis od lijekova? Ja duphaston i utrogestan i na tvom mjestu bi nastavila koristit bar do 12 dnt pa onda radila test.. Ako je negativan, onda bi prekinula terapiju! Ali ti moras odlucit za sebe... Samo da je rano, fakat je!

----------


## Malamimica

E upravo to sam i tražila bar po netu, da vidim kolika je na taj dan nakon transfera blstice, kontam reko možda znaju da mora bar malo veća biti... Ali ne mogu da prondadjem
Ma utrogestan, i estrafon i primala fragmin... Hematolg mi isključila fragmin... Ja sam nastavila sa utrog. Mada sam ga smanjila, meni je ovo 4 transfer bar bi do sada krvarila, kao u inat još i ne krvarim... 
Ma užas uzas, msm da se hvatam za slamku nažalost...

----------


## ruska1986

Da, bas cudna situacija... Gle, probaj napravit test 10 dnt oa ces vidit. Svakako javi!

----------


## LaraLana

Ja ovdje na forumu sto sam vidjela da je netko tako rano vadio betu za blasticu je bio 8 dnt i iznosila je 80 i nesto koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju.
Blastica se u pravilu isti dan krene implantirani nakon transfera i u pravilu to traje tako 3 dana. Nakon zavrsetka implantacije treba proci bar 2 dana da kucni test pokaze pozitivan rezultat sto nerijetko i zene imaju vec na 6 dnt pozitivan kucni test. Tako da u pravilu 9 dan po meni bi sbe zene mogle ici vaditi betu kad je u pitanju blastica. Zasto da bezveze uzima terapiju ako nije doslo do trudnoce.

Malamimica mislim da bi beta ipak bila pozitivna na 7 dnt pa bar i vrlo mala da je doslo do trudnoce ali radi svog mira napravi sutra test nekakav koji je siguran tipa Gravignost ultra ili Geratherm, to su 10 miu osjetljivost.
Ako ne bude onda zbilja zao mi je jer bi trebao sad vec debelo pokazati.

----------


## Malamimica

Hvala vam...
I ja tako mislim,ali kada se mi jadni nadamo, što kažu zaista nada poslednja umire, ali čudni su mi i ti dr. Da se tako ponašaju, ja ne mogu jos da vjerujem... Ja sam inače postupak u Pragu radila, i znam da su blstice u tom stadijum, i da oni forsiraju tako 14 dana, a kada se ovako nesto desi samo kažu zao nam je... Pa to je užas, užasa... I onda kao jadnik po netu tražiš

----------


## ruska1986

Drz se, nema druge..

----------


## Malamimica

Pa bas, sada malo čitam postove ruska čestitam od ❤️❤️❤️ divno je to čuti...
Ostalim držim palceve za nastavak svega...
Ja kao nikad do sada... Bar da mi krene bilo kakav iscjedak... Ali eto sve me krenulo

----------


## ruska1986

Hvala ti!

----------


## ruska1986

Glupo je da ne mozes nikoga nist konkretno pitat... Cekaj, sto sad dalje? Nisu ti ni rekli dal bi opet trebala vadit betu ni nist? Kazem, meni je samo cudno sto je tako rano vadjena...

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

@Malamimica
Zaista mi je čudno da su ti preporučili prekinut terapiju. To je zaista rano. Meni su sugerirali tek nakon 12 dana ET vaditi Betu pa i tad ako nisam sigurna pričekat 2 dana i ponovo vadit. Sve to može jako varirat.
Možda da još se konzultiraš sa još jednim dr (neznam gdje radis postupak) ili nekim u timu liječnika koji te vodi.

https://artemeda.hr/beta-hcg/

----------


## LaraLana

> Glupo je da ne mozes nikoga nist konkretno pitat... Cekaj, sto sad dalje? Nisu ti ni rekli dal bi opet trebala vadit betu ni nist? Kazem, meni je samo cudno sto je tako rano vadjena...


Napisala je gore da je isla hematologu i vadila je krv i usput je i betu izvadila.

----------


## LaraLana

Malamimica danas si 10 dnt i mozes i sad pisnut test. Ako si ipak trudna pokazati ce  :Wink:

----------


## ruska1986

Kuzim to... Samo kazem da mi je cudno da su joj tako rano terapiju prekinuli.. Ja sam vracala petodnevne embrije i receno mi je da prije 12 dana ne radim test. Da zene rade i ranije, ali da se u pravilu radi tek 12 dan. Kuzim o cem pricas, ja sam radila test 6 dan pa mi je vec bika blijeda crta.. Al sam isto tako na drugom forumu citala kako je cura radila test 9 dan i nist i svejedno morala ic vadit betu i ispalo da ipak je trudna bila! Znam da je to vjerovatno iznimka i da je beta najpouzdanija, al mozda je ipak rano za odustat.

----------


## ruska1986

Bar onda test jos napravi, za svaki slucaj..

----------


## Inesz

> Nedostaje Dion poruke, uglvanom radila sam transfer blastociste 26.08, betu zbog drugih razloga uradim 02.09....koja je bila 0,1... Dr kažu zao nam je prekini s terapijom, nisam ni prokrvarila i ništa...
> Da li ima neko iskustva djevojke... Da li postoji mogućnost da je rano, ima li neko iskustva, i sl. Molim vas pomagajte


Draga Malamamica, beta je, na žalost negativna. 
Znam da ti je teško, da se mučiš, da ne želiš povjerovati. Sve to je ljudski i normalno. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj.

Rano si radila betu, ali 7 dana nakon transfera blastociste, nalaz bHCG-a ako je trudnoća u pitanju svakako bi bio pozitivan tj. veći od 5.

----------


## Malamimica

Drage moje da vam se javim da sam jutros radila i test koji je zvanični negativan, i jedna veliki minu - - - - -,
Hvala vam svima, zaista ste divne!
Ali eto zamislite samo vi i tih dr. Koji nas do 14 dana drže na tabletama, a ako se vec 8ili 9  može nešto znati pa čemu to, i sada me to dodatno izludjuju. 
Ali ok nema sta idem dalje, ovo mi je bio fet tako da planiram u novi postupak... Nadam se da se moze. Hvala vam ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## ruska1986

Drzimo fige!

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Malo kasnim ali evo, ja sam vadila betu 8dnt i bila je 33  :Smile:  (privatno na svoju ruku iz znatiželje)

Nisu bile blastice nego trodnevni embrijic...testic je već taj 8dnt bio jasno pozitivan.

Sada sam u ušla u 14 tjedan jedne lijepe i mirne trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## ruska1986

Jao, super vijest! Mislim da sam negdje davno na forumu citala tvoje postove.. Bas mi je drago...

----------


## ZenaPomorca

Hvalaaa ...Također čestitke, želim ti jednu mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću kao sto je moja :D

Ni jedne jedine mučnine, nikakve želje za hranom ni gađenje nisam imala. Ni trbuh nije izašao ni centimetra...
Da ne znam nikad ne bi pomislila da sam uopće trudna.
Čekamo dečkića  :Smile:

----------


## ruska1986

Jaoooo, super

----------


## Airad

Evo da se i ja ovdje pridruzim.Danas mi je 8dnt.Transfer bio 3 dan,2 dobra zametka (rijeci embriologice). osjecam se prilicno normalno.Tu i tam koje probadanje.Jedino danas malo jaci priatisak,skoro cijelo vrijeme,al onak tek tolko da osjetim.Od ostalih simptoma nista.Beta tek 6.10.  :Sad:

----------


## ruska1986

Kad ces radit test?

----------


## Airad

Mislim da necu prije bete,previse me strah razocarenja.Nit neznam kad bi najranije mogla?
Jucer sam krivo napisala,danas tek mi je 8 dnt.

----------


## ruska1986

Pa mozes ti vec i sad, ali sigurno bi ti 10dnt trebao test pokazati...

----------


## Airad

Jos su odluciti.Osjecam se nekako "prazno", vise nemam ni probadanja,nisam napuhnuta,doduse nisam uopce bila od pocetka,sise ne bole.

----------


## ruska1986

Neka te to nista ne dira! Sise se uopce nisu pokazale kao pravi simptom:nekog bole, a nije trudan, mene nisu, a trudna! Dok ne napravis test i betu, uopce se nemoj zamarat simptomima

----------


## Airad

Evo od simptoma nista i dalje.ali sam danas poslije wca primjerila na papiru mali,mali,svijetlo smedi,skoro prozirni iscjedak pomijesan s utricima.Da li bi se to moglo protumaciti kao implantacijsko krvarenje,posto mi je vec 11 dnt,pa se bojim da je kasno za implantacijsko,li je vjerojatnije da stize menga?

----------


## Airad

I da,napravila malo prije test jer imam osjecaj da cu dobiti mengu i test je negativan  :Sad:

----------


## Airad

Stigao nalaz bete..negativan je al bi svejedno vase misljenje jer ne razumijem sta to znaci.. rezultat <2.30 referentni interval: do 5,00.
Nemam pojma kak to iscitati,dal je biokemijska,il nije ni to,il sta ?

----------


## Ivana2009

Airad - navratila sam na ovaj forum i vidim da ti nije nitko odgovorio. Sa sigurnošću točno ne znam ni ja, takva vrijednost je bila i kod mene u kolovozu... al mislim da je to način kako laboratorij izvodi to... jer kao do 5 je čak moguće da postoji u žena i inače u krvi tog hcg-a...

----------


## Iva2209

Bok curke, moja orva beta 13 nakon transfera 659, 15 dan 1256. Dali je to u redu? Doktor nista ne govori nego da ponovim za dva dana.

----------


## Inesz

Iva 2209, to je super beta. Sretno dalje!

----------


## sladja01

Imam pitanje ako je netko mozda imao slican slucaj...u subotu sam imala transfer jedne blastice i uz curkanje od utrica, jucer primjetim na gacicama neku mrvicu kao zrno rize, ali onako ljigavo krvavu, sorry na opisu ali bas me zabrinula jer ne znam da li je moguce da je to tijelo odbacilo tu blasticu...jer ne znam sta bi to drugo moglo biti.

----------


## ruska1986

To ti je spotting. Meni su rekli da je to cesta pojava nakon transfera! Ja nisam imala, ali su me upozorili da se ne prepadnem... Bez brige

----------


## ruska1986

I ne brigaj, nece i ne moze blastica ispast, samo postoji mogucnost da se ne primi...

----------


## sladja01

Upozorili su i mene da je moguce nakon nekoliko dana, u dobitnom postupku mi se tjedna iza transfeta pojavila krv u par brisanja ali ovo je bilo bas drugacije i cudno. Nadam se da sam u krivu.

----------


## ruska1986

Ma sigurno je ok... Mozda je to i nesto od transfera, ko ce ga znat...

----------


## sladja01

Hehe, pa i meni je to bilo cudno da bi ispala  :Smile:  ali to mi je u tom trenutku jedino palo na pamet.

----------


## ruska1986

Ma svakom bi, bez brige... I meni bi al sam se sjetila kako je to jedna forumasica opisala:to ti je kao da radis sendvic i stavis tu blasticu izmedju i stisnes jako, jako, jako... Nema sanse da ispadne! Eto tako i je...

----------


## sladja01

Malo sam zbunjena po pitanju utrogestana. Do sada mi je gin uvijek davala od 100mg a ovaj put poslala recept od 200mg a kao trebala bi 3x2 stavljati, na Vv mi nisu naglasili od koliko mg i s obzitom da sam uvijek od 100 imala nisam ni razmisljala o tome. S tim da mi je dr.jukic naglasila da mogu dozu povecati na 4x2 ako ce biti potrebe. Dobivate li vi iza transfera od 100 ili 200mg?

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam stavljala 3×2, uopce ne znam koliko je to mg

----------


## sladja01

Kada bi mi bilo pametno najranije napraviti test, danas ravno tjedan dana iza transfera blastice...imam trakicu first sign...nemam zivaca cekati betu do 30.10.

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam radila 6 dnt i pokazala se crta, isto je bila blastica! Ja bi sigurno napravila na tvom mjestu, ali ako se i pokaze negativno, nemoj mislit da nist od tog, mozda je samo rano! Meni je cak i tom testu bio istekao rok prije godinu dana i isla ga bzvz napravit i pozitivan

----------


## ruska1986

Ali samo ako imas zivaca se testirat skoro svaki dan... i ne znam, da li si primila booster nakon transfera? Ja nisam, a nekim curama zna dat lazni rezultat(koje su ga primile). Ja navijam da ga napravis i nadam se super, super vijestima

----------


## sladja01

Prosli put sam primila taj booster, ovaj put nisam ne znam zasto. Pijem estrofem to valjda nema veze. Mozda probam onda sutra to ce mi biti 8.dan.

----------


## ruska1986

Najbolje! Sa jutarnjim urinom i mrvicu duze drzi test u urinu... i sretno ti i nadam se super pozitivnom testu  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Joj hvala, onak sve mi je ravno i ne osjecam nista a bas sam nestrpljiva jer nadam se a opet i ako nista da se ne nadam bas skroz do bete. Javim se  :Smile:

----------


## ruska1986

Sutra ujutro ga napravi pa da znas na cem si! Ja sam imala osjecaj da sam trudna kad nisam bila, sad kad sam ostala trudna, nikakvog ni osjecaja niti simptoma hahaaha Obavezno javi! I zelim ti od srca da bude pozitivan

----------


## sladja01

Test za sada negativan, napraviti cu jos jedan u utorak ali iako nisam skroz nadu izgubila, mislim da bi da je uspjelo bila bar neka svijetla crtica, ali nema je ni pod povecalom.

----------


## ruska1986

Hmmmm... Napravi ti jos jedan za svaki slucaj! Mozda se sta promijeni, nikad ne znas... koji ti je ovo postupak?

----------


## sladja01

Napravit cu, kuputi cu neki drugi za svaki slucaj. Da ne tipkam, evo vidi se iz potpisa...istina da je manji stres sada nego dok smo prvo cekali, ali opet, toliko nadanja i godina pokusavanja ipak mi nije svejedno vidjeti samo jednu crticu.

----------


## domaćica

> Uletila sam totalno van teme.... Neću se uključivat u raspravu jer ću se samo razmišljajući o tim nelogičnostima i nejasnoćama naživcirati... Nemojte misliti da ignoriram temu.... Samo pokušavam biti chill prije leta i svega... Ali virujte da bi grunula...


Branca sretan ti put i neka sve dole prođe u najboljem redu!

----------


## branca_i

Hvala, domaćice  :fige:

----------


## ruska1986

Ma jasno da nije... Imas dosta postupaka iza sebe! Ali glavu gore! Imas vec jedno dijete i mozes uzivati u njemu maksimalno.. A uvjerena sam da ce i braco il seka doc ubrzo! Sam eto, treba cekat da se hrpa stvari poslozi, nazalost...

----------


## Medo2711

> Uletila sam totalno van teme.... Neću se uključivat u raspravu jer ću se samo razmišljajući o tim nelogičnostima i nejasnoćama naživcirati... Nemojte misliti da ignoriram temu.... Samo pokušavam biti chill prije leta i svega... Ali virujte da bi grunula...


Sretno i sretan put  :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

Sretno branca

----------


## sladja01

10dnt test gravignost mini negativan tako da mislim da je to to....

----------


## ruska1986

Zao mi je bas...

----------


## bunda

Pozdrav svima, ja sam nova ovdje i nova sam u svemu tome, ukratko laik koj pomalo uci. Imam 41 godinu, kcer od 10 godina.
Danas mi je 3 dan od transfera. Vratili mi dvije, ja sam ih nazvala Aibe.
Konstanstno imam bol kao da cu dobriti, i malo u krizima probadanje, ne znam da li je to normalno. Trudim se obavljati sve aktivnosti koje trebam, ali ipak dosta i lezim. 
Ostale tri se nisu razvile do 5 dana tako da sam ostala samo na aibeu. Nadam se da ce se barem a ili b primiti...

----------


## Inesz

bunda,
dobro došla na forum.
kad je test?

----------


## bunda

> bunda,
> dobro došla na forum.
> kad je test?


Hvala!! 6.11 idem vadit betu, jos sam uvijek onako kak da velim, sva zbunjena i smotana i citam komentare i iskustva. 
Imala sam jos 3 komada, ali su mi danas javili da se nisu razvile i da nista od smrzavanja. 
Ali nije me to razalostilo ni malo zato sto vjerujem da ce se jedna primiti. Za sada sam full pozitivna...

----------


## bunda

Hvala, pisem po drugi puta jer se jos ne snalazim ovdje  :Smile: ) nesto sam zeznula...
6.11. Idem vaditi betu i duboko se nadam da ce biti pozitivno. Procitala sam puno komentara, pozitivnih i negativnih i nije nam lako...
Danas 3 dan, cijeli dan osjecam bol, u trbuhu koja prolazi u noge, krizima, cak mi je u jednom trenu bilo malo muka. Sad ti znaj sta se desava...
Svi smo ovdje zbog podrske i pozitivnih misli pa tako i ja....

----------


## bunda

Dan 4-ti!!
Budim se s mišlju: ajde da vidimo kako ce proći taj dan 4. Danas mi je prvi dan da odbijam jutranju kavicu i cigaru. Polu muka mi je. Da li je to psiha, da li je to nešto nešto ili moja prva polu mučnina. Ne znam kako da se osjećam, sretno što sam u ovom stanji, jer muža mantram za sve i ležim ko tuljan po cjele dane ili ludo zbog količine hormona i iščekivanja....
Ajmo 4 dan, možemo mi to i dalje pozitivno!!!

----------


## domaćica

Ja idem raditi betu u ponedjeljak i jedva čekam jer ovo sve izluđuje. mislim da ću se rastati do ponedjeljka. Toliko sam osjetljiva da bih mogla reći " sama njegova pojava me nervira" a kamoli postupci. I onda udri u plač. 
ako je sve to od ovih silnih lijekova, želim prestati s njima. Jer izludit ćemo oboje.

----------


## Inesz

@bunda i domaćica, sretno!  :Smile: 

nije lako čekati rezulate bete nakon postupka, ali možda za sve nisu krivi hormoni  :Trep trep:

----------


## LF2

Isprika što ovako upadam. Ne znam di da pitam. Uglavnom, frendica je za punkciju trebala napraviti test na koronu, star 48h. Radila ga je dan prije punkcije i stiglo je pozitivno i propao cijeli slučaj. 
Radi se o privatnoj poliklinici koja radi preko HZZO-a. Pa me zanima dal to inače tako rade. Rečeno joj je da to nije ništa hitno i po životu važno i da može propasti zbog toga slučaj.
E sad, jajnici je rasturaju. Nadam se da će puknuti ti folikuli i da neće doć do hiperstimulacije. S druge strane nitko je neće primiti na UZV zbog pozitivnog testa.
Da li netko ima ikakvog iskustva.
Ako sam na krivom mjestu postavila pitanje, slobodno mi premjestite di treba.
Ili cure iz Rode, imate vi kakve info vezano za takve slučajeve? Da li imaju pravo prekinuti cijeli postupak?

----------


## Inesz

LF2 kopirala sam post na temu Poptpomognuta u doba COVID-19 

Ali post ostavljam i ovdje radi vidljivosti.

----------


## bunda

Dobro jutro svima, trudnima i onima koje ce to biti  :Wink: 
Dan 5 kod mene, jutros me probadao ljevi jajnik. Za sada je to sve, dan ke tek poceo i moje osluskivanje simptoma.
Jucer sam popodne zaspala ko beba, ne sjecam se kada sam zadnji puta tako slatko spavala popodne, da li je to doabar znak vidjet cemo.
Kakvi su vasi simptomi?

----------


## domaćica

> Dobro jutro svima, trudnima i onima koje ce to biti 
> Dan 5 kod mene, jutros me probadao ljevi jajnik. Za sada je to sve, dan ke tek poceo i moje osluskivanje simptoma.
> Jucer sam popodne zaspala ko beba, ne sjecam se kada sam zadnji puta tako slatko spavala popodne, da li je to doabar znak vidjet cemo.
> Kakvi su vasi simptomi?


Draga *bunda*, ja sam imala raznih simptoma ali ne mogu tvrditi ili znati sa čime su povezani. Jajnike osjećam stalno, barem veći dio vremena. grčevi kao da ću dobiti mengu su svakodnevni, ne traju cijeli dan ali se javljaju svaki dan... povremeno probadaje na području amdomena sam imala... grčeve kao probavne probleme sam imala.... mogu nabrajati još ohoho… Koji je uzrok? Ne znam. Količina terapije koju uzimam bi svakako mogla biti glavni razlog... Ovo mi je prvi ET tako da nemam s čime usporediti. Osjetljiva sam jako, naplakala sam se ovih dana kao nikad prije, s mužem u svađi već danima... užas.. U ponedjeljak ćemo znati da li je terapija uzrokovala sve ovo ili ipak ono nešto što svi čekamo .-)

----------


## ruska1986

Curke, oglusite se na apsolutno sve simptome, samo ce vas izludit! Ja sam u prvom(neuspjesnom)postupku imala sve simptome:mucnina, bolne grudi, pospanost, glavobolja itd.. i nista! Sada u drugom(uspjesnom)apsolutno niti jedan simptom i trudna! Jedino sta sam imala je bio proljev 5dnt, koji me je probudio u 3 ujutro! I 6dnt test jako pozitivan(vratila sam 2 petodnevna). I oshecaj kao da cete dobit mengu je normalan i neka vas ne obeshrabri. To ce trajati cijelo prvo tromjesecje

----------


## domaćica

> Curke, oglusite se na apsolutno sve simptome, samo ce vas izludit! Ja sam u prvom(neuspjesnom)postupku imala sve simptome:mucnina, bolne grudi, pospanost, glavobolja itd.. i nista! Sada u drugom(uspjesnom)apsolutno niti jedan simptom i trudna! Jedino sta sam imala je bio proljev 5dnt, koji me je probudio u 3 ujutro! I 6dnt test jako pozitivan(vratila sam 2 petodnevna). I oshecaj kao da cete dobit mengu je normalan i neka vas ne obeshrabri. To ce trajati cijelo prvo tromjesecje


Ruska1986 drago mi je za tvoj uspjeh. Ja se ne opterećujem simptomima, samo sam navela kako se osjećam jer je bunda pitala  :Smile:  
Svi mi osluškujemo svoje tijelo, i inače u životu. Tako da je i ovo normalno.

----------


## ruska1986

Ma ne, skuzila sam.. Nego samo govorim kako je meni bilo jer sam prvi put izludila samu sebe, ali doslovno! A svi simptomi budu toliko varljivi... Ne kazem da nije normalno jer ja bi i sad da idem ponovo kroz sve, oslanjala se na apsolutno svaku sitnicu... Samo sam htjela rec da, iako se ne pojave  simptomi, da ne znaci da nece biti uspjesno

----------


## bunda

A sta sam ja danas napravila. Danas mi je 5 dan i ja inteligentna isla test radit. Kolko tupast moras bit. Naravno da je negativan. I kaj sam napravila, normic popila....
Uglavnom jos uvijek imam pozitivne misli. 
Domacica i ruska: potpuno se slazem s vama, svima nam je isto, sve smo u istom iscekivanju. Nadam se samo pozitivnom

----------


## ruska1986

Naravno da ne trebas odmah gledat negativno jer je jos stvarno rano! Tako da se ne daj obeshrabrit..strpi se jos par dana pa onda.. Ukoliko se odlucis radit ranije, slobodno drzi test u urinu malo duze! I moj savjet ti je one trakice koristit a ne npr.Clearblue jer on pokazuje tek nakon sta ti menga kasni, a mi u MPO testove radimo puuuuno ranije... Ja sam koristila one iz Mullera

----------


## bunda

Bas ti hvala na podrsci  :Wink:  ljepo je kas imas ovako s nekim za podjeliti svoje misli kakve god bile. Posto smo sve na istim mukama. Muski to ne razumiju

----------


## sladja01

Moja beta negativna, u pon zovem VV da cujem kada mogu po smrzlica. Vama cure drzim fige najvece da bete budu pozitivne, fali te pozitive na forumu, svi smo sretniji dok procitamo lijepe vijesti.

----------


## ruska1986

Bas mi je zao, Sladjo! Bice bolje slijedeci put, sigurna sam!

----------


## ruska1986

Bunda, ma kod tebe stvarno nista nije sigurno, rano je jos... Druzimo se  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, idemo hrabro dalje  :Smile:  kako se ti osjecas i koji si vec tjedan?

----------


## ruska1986

Skoro u 15+5 tt. Sad mi je fenomenalno, prva tri mjeseca mucnine... Uzas! Ali naravno da se ne zalim i zelim svima te mucnine sto prije(naravno, ne u negativnom smislu). Ne mogu ti opisat koliko sam sretna kad neko javi pozitivan test i super betu! Meni je stvarno iz maltene prvog pokusaja uspjelo, ali kada vidim koliko se zene dugo bore.. Ma stvarno, kapa do poda!

----------


## ruska1986

Ne skoro, nego sam 15+5 haha

----------


## bunda

Ma naravno, pisem vam simptome i dan po dan do 6.11. Pokusavam maksimalno odmarati. Ujutro obavim sta trebam a popodne lagano peglam kutnu.. nisam vec 3 dana usisavala i bas me briga

----------


## sladja01

Ajmee vec, divnooo, ta prva tri su sama po sebi stresna, jos mucnine...ja sam povracala svaki dan ta prva tri mjeseca. Ali sretno i hrabro dalje. A i meni je posebno drago kada nekome postupak uspije jer kada si u ovoj prici, znas koji je to put da bi dosao do te srece tako da, daj boze sto vise uspjesnih postupaka.

----------


## sladja01

> Ma naravno, pisem vam simptome i dan po dan do 6.11. Pokusavam maksimalno odmarati. Ujutro obavim sta trebam a popodne lagano peglam kutnu.. nisam vec 3 dana usisavala i bas me briga


Neka dani brzo produ do bete. A usisavanje, koga briga, prasina nece nikuda pobjeci.

----------


## bunda

Upravo tako. Jos tjedan dana sam u drugom filmu totalno.. ne radim nista. A poslje cu ili da placem ili da me i dalje boli briga

----------


## ruska1986

I sta te briga, nece prasina nigdje... Samo odmaraj!

----------


## bunda

Jutro svima, kak ste danas? Meni je danas 6 dan. Probudila sam se i jedino sto sam osjetila su grudi. Sa strane me bole, za sada je to sve. Pijem kavicu i sve normalno...

----------


## ruska1986

Ja se probudila sa grloboljom, kostoboljom i glavoboljom.. Temp.nije strasna, 37 i nest sitno.. Pa se sopam vitaminima! Kad opet pada testic? Ili bas betu cekas?

----------


## bunda

Da nije neka prehlada ili mozda malo pad imuniteta, samo se sopaj da te nesto ne ulovi gadnije. 
Ma ne znam, vidjet cu tamo sljedeci tjedan mozda pred kraj napravim, a mozda cu cekat betu. Vidjet cu kako cu se osjecati, psihicki.... imam jos 6 dana...imam jos za cekat....

----------


## ruska1986

Ma sigurno je prehlada..  Sopam se limunom, mandarinama i cajem! Ja to sve prirodno rjesavam.. inace bi i koju rakijicu drmnula ali sad necu. Pa mozda za jedno 4 dana da napravis test??

----------


## bunda

E to to, samo puno c vitamina. Ajoj vec me sad panika lovi ma samu pomisao da se opet ne razocaram...

----------


## ruska1986

Vjerujem! Al ajmo bit pozitivne i mislit da ce ipak to bit to... Ti si trudnica dok se ne dokaze suprotno! ☝

----------


## bunda

Tako se i nosim, kao trudnica hahaha. Danas bili frendovi na rostilju kod nas, a niko ne zna, jer ne zelim da me neko zali ako ne uspije. Moj muz nanasa okolo, a ja samo naredujem. Bas divno

----------


## Anamarija87

Devojke, nova sam na forumu ☺.
Prvi mi je fet ( uopste prvi transfer)  danas 8.dan..Sada su mi vratili dve blaste i jos 4 blaste zamrzli. Inace , imam jakoo bolne cikluse. Zna da me bolucka i muci ( onaj osecaj u materici) i do 10 dana pre ciklusa. Tacno znam kad stize. Sada je istoo tako, identicno. Nemam nikakve simptome, nista. Samo taj grozni osecaj 
u materici jos od pocetka transfera. Kako dani idu i priblizava se vreme za m, tako se i bolovi povecavaju. Bude me, kako se okrenem tako boli. Da je neka od vas imala ovakve predmenstrualne bolove? Tacno sam znala da ce mi transfer zbog njih tesko pasti. Bar da ih nije, da se imam cemu nadati

----------


## ruska1986

Tako i treba! Neka i oni malo rade

----------


## bunda

Jutro, ruska kak si, kakje kod tebe sigtuacija?
Ja se dizem ko zombi, tak nervozna ko da bum nekog ubila imam osjecaj. Valjda sto vise dani prolaze nervoza postaje sve gora...
A ove vaginalete mi tak idu na zivce....

----------


## ruska1986

Evo bolje danas, samo malo nos.. To je valjda nesto ono jednodnevno bilo.. Malo me zabrinulo da nije glupa korona, al FALA BOGU nije. Jucer sam med, limun i mandarine ubila.. Kako si ti inace? A sta se vaginaleta tice, ja sam ih skoro do 12 tt morala koristit.. Uzasno su mi na zivce isle

----------


## ruska1986

Jel ima sta novo danas?

----------


## bunda

Bok Anamarija, sve ti je to individualno i nema pravila. Meni je danas 7 dan i nemam vise simptoma, do neki dan imala. Nekako ti je draze da nesto osjecas nego nista, odmah mislis nemaaa. A tvoju bolovi nemoraju biti znak da ces dobiti. Polako i smireno samo.
Ruska aj super da ti je bolje, samo se ti jos pucaj sa vitaminima. Malo me glava boli, sad pocela i to je sve. Nemam simptoma osim jutarnjeg zivcanjenja...

----------


## Anamarija87

Hvala ti na odgovoru .Prvih par dana sam bila uzasnaaa....Kod mene su doktori bili u nedoumici da li da vracaju, jer je progesteron "pobegao", a endometrijum malo vise zadebljao. Ipak su vratili i rekli da probamo,jer imamo blastice. 
Tako da se od pocetka nisam puno nadala, ali jedan deo mene naravno da ocekuje. 
Da li ti tebe bole grudi, ucestalo mokrenje? Kod mene nistaaa ...Ali grudi me nikadaaaa i ne bole .Verujem da ce mi to biti simptom kada ostanem trudna

----------


## ruska1986

Anamarija, tako ti je to u iscekivanju.. Meni je recimo bio uspjesan postupak.. Nakon transfera nista od ikakvih simptoma koji se cesto navode, a sto se vise priblizavao termin za mengu, tako sam imala osjecaj da cu dobit svaki tren. I eto, nisam dobila! Svi ti imaju neke svoje simptome i svakome je drukcije.. Tebi zelim srecu! Kad radis testic i kad vadis betu?

----------


## ruska1986

Bunda, da, kod svih ta glavobolja... A valjda i zbog ovog vremena i svega.. Jesi se bar malo odzivcirala?

----------


## bunda

Jesam, popila normabelcek, a kad ces ti na ultrazvuk kolko jos. Vidla sam sa si i ti u ivf poliklinici. I ja sam isto, super su svi tamo, bas sam zadovoljna i ja

----------


## ruska1986

U cetvrtak, nadam se.. Sad cu se ususkat ova 4 dana da ne bi dosla na pregled pa me vratili zbog temperature. A bila sam zadnji put prije 3 i pol tjedna, bas mi se dugo cini. Meni su prvi kod kojih sam isla, ali stvarno(i da nisam zatrudnila)meni su svi fenomenalni, samo najbolja iskustva. Ne znam, bas su mi sjeli odmah na pocetku

----------


## bunda

I meni su prvi i isto su mi sjeli, stari primarius je super...i super je kaj su prek hzza. A onda te oni cijelu trudnocu vode, jel tak.

----------


## ruska1986

A dalje mos ostat kod njih il ic kod svog.. Meni su pregledi malo skupi, 650 kn, ali sam ipak odlucila ostat kod njih. Sad mi se definitivno ne ide po bolnicama i u guzve. Kako si ti jutros?

----------


## ruska1986

Znaci, ako ostanes kod njih, placas sve preglede dalje

----------


## bunda

Aha, malo je skupo da, ali dobro, kolko puta odes prezivi covjek.
Eeee danas sam nervozna ko pas, rezim na vlastito djete. Ko najgori pms na svijetu, jajnici me probadaju i kriza. Uzas, popila normabel, sama sebi sam fuj. 
Nadam se samo da to nije los znak, malo me strah....

----------


## ruska1986

Izdrzi jos malo pa beta u petak

----------


## ruska1986

Uporno pokusavam stavit smajlica ili nest i nikad mi nist ne prihvati

----------


## bunda

Po kalendaru bi trebala dobiti u cetvrtak. U petak sam u 8 u brayeru, odmah letim. Da mi bude nalaz odmah gotov, jer bum pukla ko kokica dok bum cekala...jos ne pijem tablete za alergiju, rekla sam da necu sad dok cekam, pa smrcem i kisem ko manijak neki.

----------


## ruska1986

A joj, to kad sve krene odjednom... Ma to cekanje je najgore, ajd nekako prvi tjedan, al sve kasnije je bas igra zivaca

----------


## Anamarija87

Devojke, kad najranije mogu da radim betu? Vracenje su mi blaste. Doktor je rekao da mogu cak i 9.dan,iako pise na izvestaju 12.dan

----------


## bunda

A da, prvi tjedan nekako ajde laganini, a onda kak se blizi sve si ludi i bojis se svakog simptoma, jel dobar znak, nije, valjda nebum dobila. Tisucu zasto tusucu ne znam. Ja sam znam da mi je trbuh ko u trudnice, ko nuklearna bomba sam. Cak mi i zivac na kapku titra od jucer....haha da me pustis sad u ring sve bi stukla. 
Nemam nikakav iscjedak za sada...
Sad kad na kraju budu dvojceki, odmah bandicev status uzimam hahaha. 
Ma joj sam da bude nekaj, boze ludila

----------


## ruska1986

Hahahaaha, uzmi i Bandica za kuma! Joj, i ja sam bila napuhana ko zaba nakon transfera, uzas... Odmah sam dobila trudnicki trbuh hahaha Al ta napuhanost... Nisam se udebljala bila ni grama a traperice u trbuhu uskeeee bile za poludit

----------


## bunda

Pa da, fakat ko trudnic, sve me steze, smeta mi. Bomba. A smeca po pod, sadsam sauger uzela i onak malo sam prosla,nemrem to gledat i to me zivcira. Pa da, dok je banditos jos na vlasti da iskoristim.

----------


## Inesz

> Devojke, kad najranije mogu da radim betu? Vracenje su mi blaste. Doktor je rekao da mogu cak i 9.dan,iako pise na izvestaju 12.dan


Dobro došla na forum.
9. dan nakon transfera blastociste test bi trebao pokazati je li doslo do trudnoće.

----------


## ruska1986

Ma i kod mene je al danas cu bit bas lijena i ne da mi se apolutno nista! Nece nas izbjec to ciscenje kako god hahaha

----------


## bunda

Ma kakvi, sve nas ceka, onda malo usišem, makar ljevom nogom i opet mi je lakse. Danas je bas ludilo dan, najgori do sada...valjda bi sutra bolje. I onda jos par dana i trenutak istine...

----------


## LaraLana

Domacica tebi je beta danas....jesi vadila?

----------


## bunda

Cestitam,, bravo, mogu si misliti kakva sreca je to!!!

----------


## bunda

Dan deveti!! Nadala sam se da se mozda danas probudim i ne osjecam nista, ali nejde. Jajnici me frcu, pritisak u trbuhu, pa malo krizica, pa malo ko da cu dobiti. Bar mi vise grudi nisu ko bombe. Ovi dani traju ko cjela vjecnost, di je petak...
Pisite kaj ima kod vas?

----------


## ruska1986

Joooooooj vise! Meni se cini dugo, a kamoli tebi... Al izdrzi jos malo!!! Jesi usisala? Hahaha ja surfam, muz kuha, sta da ti kazem? Ne zalim se hahaha

----------


## bunda

Neka neka, samo neka radi. Ja trenutno lezim i jedem cokoladu. Rucak skuhala sveki tak da nemam brige. E i popila malo normabela, divota od tabletice, bar mi zivci ne rade.
Ali ovo frkanje danas ne prestaje. Drz dige da je to ono pozitivno frkanje, jesam usisala, tek tolko malo mahala sa saugerom. 
Dok jos mogu iskoristit situaciju, ko zna kaj bu za 3 dana

----------


## ruska1986

Hahahhah aj super za sveki, bravo! Mi cemo se nadat da je pozitivno i uopce necemo razmisljat o drugom ishodu! Nemoj pretjerivat sa normabelima hahha

----------


## bunda

Ma nebum, to su ovi id 2mg tek tolko malo da te smiri. To su mi pripisali u ivf. Znali su da cu bit luda hahahaha. 
Znas kaj, ak ne dobijem idem u cetvrtak vec vadit betu, da vidim na cemu sam...tak sam odlucila, pa ak ce bit okej onda mogu opet u subotu otic. 
Gledam si medu noge ko neki manijak svako malo

----------


## ruska1986

Mogu mislit! Svaki odlazak na wc, analiza.... Pa da, mislim da dan gore dole stvarno ne igra ulogu! Bolje je sto prije vidjeti na cem si. Znaci, izdrzi jos sutra! Joj, da bar bude sve ok!

----------


## bunda

Joj, cijeli dan mene trbuh boli ko da cu dobit. Uzasno naporno. Sam gledam i buljim, jedva cekam da odem spavat danas. I naravno da se sutra probudim i da nisam dobila.

----------


## bunda

Jutro svima, dakle jucer (dan 9), meni je bio grozan i ne znam sta se desilo. Cijeli dan sam imala bolove pred mengu, navecer sam legla i moram rec cak se malo zabrinula i bila sam ziher da cu ujutro dobit. 
Da li je neko imao tako nesto slicno?
Danas sam ko nova, malo pritisak u trbuhu...
Sutra idem vadit betu pa kud puklo

----------


## ruska1986

Da, nista ne brini. Ja sam imala takve bolove, koji su se cak nastavili i kroz cijelo prvo tromjesecje.. Odi ti sutra slovodno izvadi betu, 10 dan je i definitivno treba nesto pokazati

----------


## bunda

Joj ti si moje svjetlo na kraju tunela. Moj normabel koj me smiri

----------


## bunda

Ne znam zasto mi nekada nece cjelu poruku izbacit nego samo dio. 
Danas imam pritisak, nije onakva bol kao jucer, ali dovoljno da svako malo ides na wc i gledas ko manijak. Ma sutra je 11 dan, bude valjda nes pokazalo, samo da ovako ostane, da ne dobijem

----------


## ruska1986

Vjerujem ti, ja i sad svaki put pregledavam papir! I nekako si mislim, ako te jucer bas jako lovilo a danas slabije da je to neki dobar znak! I da nisi dobila jos, naravno... i sve su to neki simptomi, koji su stvarno varljivi... Al zasad sve zvuci dobro pa se nadamo da ce tako i ostat

----------


## bunda

Ma da, nemam sta, kako bude bit ce. Ne mogu nikako utjecat na nista. Bitno da ne dobijem bar jos do sutra da izvadim betu pa da znam na cemu sam. Ako nije nista idemo dalje, ak je super...i opet idemo dalje.

----------


## ruska1986

Tako treba razmisljat! Kad u ovo sve krenes, stvarno moras biti svjestan da ce ti konjski zivci trebat! Al stvarno

----------


## bunda

Je istina je, meni je prvi puta, tako da uviđam pomalo kolki zivci ti trebaju. I onda kad mi muz nesto prigovori pa ja bi ga istukla. Nemaju oni pojma kroz sta mi prokazimo. Bolovi, psiha, sreca, suze, borba sa mozgom....
Bas mi je drago da sam se prikljucila ovdje, ko ce me bolje razumjeti nego netko ko sve to prolazi.

----------


## ruska1986

Definitivno! Ja sam mislila da cu to odmah rijesit, i stvarno i jesam imala srece da jesam.. Ali kad vidim koliko se zene bore s tim! Pa po desetak godina.. Ne mos vjerovat... Ali eto, sve da bi na kraju doso do svog cilja.. Tesko je i samo je najbitnije biti realan i svjestan da su sanse 50 50

----------


## bunda

Tako je, dajem si jos godinu dana, ak nebu nista, imam jednu kcer i opet dobro. Tako da samo pozitivno i realno...

----------


## ruska1986

Cek, ovo ti je prvi postupak? Znaci, uspjela "prirodno"zatrudnit?

----------


## ruska1986

Uvijek stavim ovo prirodno pod navodnike jer mislim da onaj stari nacin, a i ne bi htjela da se neko ne uvrijedi

----------


## bunda

Da, kcer sam rodila prije 10 godina, i onda uvijek neko s****, poso, lova bla bla, prosle godine i zadnje 2 smo pokusavali i nis. Spermiogram los....

----------


## ruska1986

Tako i kod nas.. Mislim, nemamo dijete jos, ali moji svi nalazi ne mogu bit lose, a spermio katastrofalan i rekli su nam da je MPO jedini nacin da zatrudnim. Cak ni inseminacija ne bi kod nas prosla.. ali eto, fala Bogu, brzo smo uspjeli! Ja sam valjda u roku od mjesec dana zatrudnila. Sutra imam pregled nakon mjesec dana skoro pa nikako docekat. Nadam se da cemo obadvije dobiti super vijesti sutra

----------


## bunda

Ajme to bi bilo super, drzim fige da ce sutra biti sretan dan jednoj i drugoj. 
Ja sam morala popit barem normabel jer me opet poceo frkat trbuh, samo da mi malo smiri te kontrakcije. 
I tak sam luda da jedem sve kaj nadem ispred sebe.... hahahah

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno!

@bunda, uredila sam ti poruku - obrisala onu riječ koja počinje na _s_. Molim te, prije nego postaš, pogledaj da nema neprikladnih riječi.

----------


## bunda

Hvala i ja se ispricavam

----------


## ruska1986

Joj, i ja! Samo bi trpala u sebe.... Ides onda odmah ujutro po betu?

----------


## bunda

Idem odmah ujutro, u 8 sam vec tamo, vadim. I onda cekam  :Smile: )

----------


## ruska1986

Joj, jedva cekam rezultate!

----------


## bunda

I ja isto. Kada ti ides? Mozemo mi to

----------


## bunda

Jutro, ja budna od pola 6, bolio me trbuh opet, pogotovo ljevi jajnik, opet bila sigurna da je stigla, ali nista jos. Zato se pakiram i idem vadit betu da znam na cemu sam. Dosta mi je, danas je 11.dan!

----------


## ruska1986

I mene frce zbog pregleda.. Ko ce docekat 10? Jaoooooooo..  Kad ti budu rezultati? Meni su bili gotovi za nekih 2 sata..

----------


## ruska1986

I sretno nam bilo objema!

----------


## bunda

Betu izvadila vec prije 8 sam bila gotova, sad cekam nalaz, napeta ko puska, hodam po kuci ko gluha kokos...i cekam mail da stigne. 
Nadam se najboljem, a ocekujem nista...pa kak bude...javim cim dode  :Smile: )

----------


## bunda

Nemam pojma, cekam jos, rekli su iza 2 sata. Kaj su oni ludi. Pa ko ce to docekat. Ti si sada. Ma sve bu okej tebi, nekako sam uvjerena. 
A ja bum pukla ak uskoro ne dode ta beta...

----------


## bunda

Beta 88!! Za 11 dan kaj velite? Idem po test

----------


## Inesz

Bunda, odlično!
Čestitam i sretno!
(a sad, sakrij na neko sigurno mjesto one normabele)  :Heart:

----------


## bunda

Test je pozitivan!!! Ajme ne vjerujem jos uvijek

----------


## bunda

Ruska kak je proslo tebi, cekam dobre vjesti od tebe...

----------


## bunda

Inesz: Hahaha, skrivam, sad mi nece trebat vise nadam se!!! Hvala!!!

----------


## sladja01

Ajme bunda, pa divne vijesti i smijem se jer svi prvo rade test pa vade betu, a ti obrnuto da vidis jel ipak ta beta dobra  :Smile:  neka dalje ide sve po planu.

----------


## bunda

Haha, da, ja prvo betu isla radit, pa reko da se uvjerim s testom jos  :Smile: )
Hvala, nadam se da ce sve biti okej i svima nama koje kroz sve to prolazimo zelim da bude sve u redu i da sve sretno zavrsi...

----------


## ruska1986

Bunda, juhuuuuu, presretna sam zbog tebs! Bas mi je drago, ne mogu ti opisat koliko! I kod mene sve super, bebica ima 189 grama, sve u najboljem redu.. Danas sam prvi put cula srce, predivno nest! Jooj, onda opet u subotu ides vadit???

----------


## bunda

Juhuuu i ja sam zbog tebe, bas mi je drago da je sve super, znala sam da ce ti biti sve okej. 
Da ja u subotu opet vadit betu, rekli su mi u ivf da ih zovem onda pa cemo dalje. Sve bu to okej. Odmorko i sad prvo da se slegnu dojmobi i stres koj sam danas imala od iscekivanja...

----------


## ruska1986

Zasluzila si odmor! Definitivno! U subotu imas di izvadit? Tako su i meni bili rekli, da se dog za pregled tek nakon druge bete... joj, bas mi je drago! Ko ce docekat sad subotu???

----------


## bunda

Ma znas sta, sad mi je nekako lakse kad znam da sam na dobrom putu. Test pozitivan, beta isto. Nekako sam ziher da ce u subotu biti sve u redu. A nakon kolko si isla na pregled kod njih? 
U subotu ujutro vadim i odmah ce mi bit gotovi rezultati...

----------


## Inesz

> Bunda, juhuuuuu, presretna sam zbog tebs! Bas mi je drago, ne mogu ti opisat koliko! I kod mene sve super, bebica ima 189 grama, sve u najboljem redu.. Danas sam prvi put cula srce, predivno nest! Jooj, onda opet u subotu ides vadit???


ruska čestitam!
koji si tt?

----------


## ruska1986

Isla sam, mislim, nakon potvrdjene druge bete za nekih tjedan dana! Nemoj me drzat za rijec, mozda koji dan gore jos... Jos me sestra pitala zasto sam dosla, da je rano jos, a onda je druga reklanda nije rano, da obicno tako i rade prvi uvz...

----------


## ruska1986

Hvala ti, Inesz. Evo me 16 + 4, jos ne vjerujem. Tek sam danas osvijetila da je to to, nakon sta sam srce cula...

----------


## Inesz

super! mislila sam da si manje trudna  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## ruska1986

> super! mislila sam da si manje trudna  sretno!


Hvala ti! I ja se svaki put iznenadim.. Ali eto, imala sam srecu pa sam valjda u mjesec i pol ostala trudna.. Nekako se poslozilo od prve sve

----------


## Anamarija87

Devojke, evo i ja da se javim. Nisam imala srece...
Bila sam nestrpljiva i 9.dan sam uradila betu koja je bila samo 73 ...Doktor mi rekao da ponovim, ja je ponovim sutradan i ona je pala na 62, 9...Danas 12.dan od transfera je 62,1 ...To je to, biohemijska trudnoca. 
Bas mi je tesko palo samo saznanje da se nesto desilo i nije opstalo. 
Inace, NE VERUJTE u simptome. Nisam imala nijedan jedini simptom. Samo osecaj u stomaku da cu dobiti...Nisam verovala da je isti simptom. 
Nista, to je to...idemo dalje.Vec se spremam za novi crio  :Smile: .
Bunda tebi od srca cestitam i uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci  :Smile:  .

----------


## bunda

Ruska kolko imas godina, ak se smije znati

----------


## ruska1986

> Ruska kolko imas godina, ak se smije znati


34, jos malo... Lete godineee

----------


## bunda

Ajoj jos si mlada, taman godine.
Danas mi je lakse, bit ce da se a ili b namjestio  :Smile: , ono jucer je bilo ubojstvo. Danas lagano boli u krizima i malo trbuh, ali malo me i glava danas boli na momente.

----------


## ruska1986

> Ajoj jos si mlada, taman godine.
> Danas mi je lakse, bit ce da se a ili b namjestio , ono jucer je bilo ubojstvo. Danas lagano boli u krizima i malo trbuh, ali malo me i glava danas boli na momente.


Dobro je to sve! Sad je lakse kad znas da se nesto dogadja... Samo da sto prije stigne subota!

----------


## bunda

Jutro svima!! Danas je dan 12 kod mene.
Napokon su prestali grcevi i spavala ko beba. 
Danas pomalo sve, a sutra idem vadit betu ponovo i duboko se nadam da ce biti sve okej. 
Ruska: jucer sam bila pod dojmom cjeli dan, a danas me vec lagano lovi panika zbog bete. Ali nekako ae nadam da ce bit sve okej

----------


## ruska1986

> Jutro svima!! Danas je dan 12 kod mene.
> Napokon su prestali grcevi i spavala ko beba. 
> Danas pomalo sve, a sutra idem vadit betu ponovo i duboko se nadam da ce biti sve okej. 
> Ruska: jucer sam bila pod dojmom cjeli dan, a danas me vec lagano lovi panika zbog bete. Ali nekako ae nadam da ce bit sve okej


Dobro jutro! Rekli smo da ces sad uzivat, sta ne? Sto se nas tice, ti si trudna i to je to! Jel tako? Prva beta je fenomenalna, a druga ce jos bolja bit!

----------


## bunda

Danas nema normabela, samo lagano. Sopingic i setnjica. Tak je ja sam trudna, nema kaj tu, gotova prica

----------


## sara79

> Beta 88!! Za 11 dan kaj velite? Idem po test


Bunda cestitam od srca. Koji dan su ti vratili...dvodnevne ili trodnevne embrije?
Isla si privatno u postupak ili drzavnu bolnicu?

----------


## bunda

Hvala!! Vratili su mi trodnevne, 2 komada, jedan je bio 10/10, a drugi 8/10. 
Ja sam isla privatno i ivf polikliniku, ali oni rade i preko hhzoa i super su ekipa.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala!! Vratili su mi trodnevne, 2 komada, jedan je bio 10/10, a drugi 8/10. 
> Ja sam isla privatno i ivf polikliniku, ali oni rade i preko hhzoa i super su ekipa.


I ja sam u ivf poliklinici ostvarila trudnocu.
Bas mi je drago i zbog tebe. Tako da znam cijelu ekipu  :Smile:

----------


## bunda

Ma daj, super. Eto vidis. Ma oni su tamo meni svi skroz super i dragi. Tamo sam prvo otisla, i eto izgleda da ce biti sretno....
Sutra sam i 8 opet u brayeru vadim betu i cekam s nestrprljenjem. Al mora bit sve okej....

----------


## ruska1986

> Ma daj, super. Eto vidis. Ma oni su tamo meni svi skroz super i dragi. Tamo sam prvo otisla, i eto izgleda da ce biti sretno....
> Sutra sam i 8 opet u brayeru vadim betu i cekam s nestrprljenjem. Al mora bit sve okej....


Dobro jutrooooooo!!! Cekamooooooo

----------


## bunda

Jutroooo! Evo stigla beta  153, kazu iz ivfa da ljepo raste, jos jednom da napravim u ponedjeljak pa da ih zvrcnem. Zadovoljni su.
Jel to okej??

----------


## ruska1986

> Jutroooo! Evo stigla beta  153, kazu iz ivfa da ljepo raste, jos jednom da napravim u ponedjeljak pa da ih zvrcnem. Zadovoljni su.
> Jel to okej??


Mislim je ok! Ne mora se bas u broj poduplat ali tvoja skoro pa je... Znaci, ides opet u pon?

----------


## bunda

A da idem ponovo da vidim jos kako bu raslo, a kad gledas tablicu prosjecne vrijednosti moja je i iznad prosjeka. Tak da ja to pomalo. Rekli su da je to okej ja bum to tak i prihvatila.

----------


## bunda

Do kada ste koristile utrice?

----------


## bunda

Sad gledam, od cega ovisi beta. Ne kuzim, neke zene imaju ogromnu, neke malu betu u startu zakaj je to tak?

----------


## ruska1986

> Sad gledam, od cega ovisi beta. Ne kuzim, neke zene imaju ogromnu, neke malu betu u startu zakaj je to tak?


Ni ja nemam pojma... Moja je 10 dnt bila 649, a 12 dnt 1879.. Sad, zbog cega i kako, stvarno ne znam.. ja sam utrice koristila do negdje 11 tt, skupa sa duphastonom. Sad samo duphaston koristim i to ne znam dokad... Ne brini za betu, ima zena koje su i manju imale pa je sve bilo ok.. I velicina bete ne polazuje nista, u smislu ako je velika da su blizanci il tako nest.. Moja je 12 dan skoro tri puta veca bila, a samo jedan beba je..

----------


## bunda

Pa da, bas gledam malo i onako svakakvih beta ima, o cemu to ovisi stvarno ko to zna. Ma bitno da ona raste. I onak do kad beta raste?

----------


## ruska1986

> Pa da, bas gledam malo i onako svakakvih beta ima, o cemu to ovisi stvarno ko to zna. Ma bitno da ona raste. I onak do kad beta raste?


Pa ustvari, mjere se te dvije, da se vidi da li je trudnica ok.. Eventualno ako je manja, onda se moze vadit i 3 puta.. A poslije nit se pravilno dupla pa se po njoj nista ni ne moze skuzit. Mislim da se vadi jedino jos u slucaju spontanog, da se vidi dal pada.. Al nisam sigurna

----------


## bunda

A vidis ipak znas vise neg ja j nemam pojma..
Po sitno me jajnici frcu prek dana, kazu da se to beta povecava.  
Sad bum ko ti cekala ultrazvuk prvi hahaha

----------


## ruska1986

> A vidis ipak znas vise neg ja j nemam pojma..
> Po sitno me jajnici frcu prek dana, kazu da se to beta povecava.  
> Sad bum ko ti cekala ultrazvuk prvi hahaha


I jel ima kakvih novosti????

----------


## bunda

Bokic svima, evo danas 15ti dan beta 250, pomalo raste....narucili me 20.11. Na ultrazvuk.
Ruska sad bum ko ti strikala opet 2 dva tjedan.
Ma samo pozitivno i sve bu okej...

----------


## ruska1986

> Bokic svima, evo danas 15ti dan beta 250, pomalo raste....narucili me 20.11. Na ultrazvuk.
> Ruska sad bum ko ti strikala opet 2 dva tjedan.
> Ma samo pozitivno i sve bu okej...


Ma tako je! Ti si trudna i sta te briga.. Bitno da raste!

----------


## bunda

Raste ali pomalo u mene  :Smile: )
Sad gledam jedan komentar od curke, beta 250 i nakon dva dana 1300, a kod mene po sitno. Taman bu za 2 tjedna presla prek 1000  :Smile: ))

----------


## ruska1986

> Raste ali pomalo u mene )
> Sad gledam jedan komentar od curke, beta 250 i nakon dva dana 1300, a kod mene po sitno. Taman bu za 2 tjedna presla prek 1000 ))


A gle, bitno da raste.. Mozda je bila kasnija implantacija pa zbog toga... Ko ce ga znat!

----------


## bunda

A da, po tablici je super, po nekom prosjeku. A nismo svi isti  :Wink: . Znam kad je bila, kad me bolio trbuh 9 i 10 dan.

----------


## bunda

Dan 16: jutro jutro, pocelo je moje nocno pisanje. Danas prvi dan osjecam mucninu, ali fala bogu laganu. Sto znaci da nista od moje kavice....
Kak ste vi?

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Bok cure,
Evo i moje 3će iskustvo sa IVF om ali FET prvi put, 1 blastica.
Jučer, 6 dan nakon transfera ( ako računam da je dan transfera 0) smedi iscjedak. Danas kao isto malo, za sad u tragovima.
Bojim se da je vještica tu  :Sad:

----------


## sladja01

> Bok cure,
> Evo i moje 3će iskustvo sa IVF om ali FET prvi put, 1 blastica.
> Jučer, 6 dan nakon transfera ( ako računam da je dan transfera 0) smedi iscjedak. Danas kao isto malo, za sad u tragovima.
> Bojim se da je vještica tu


Meni je tako bilo u IVF postupku koji je bio dobitan, tjedan iza transfera se pojavilo malo krvi i drugi dan malko smeđeg iscjedka, na kraju se ispostavilo da je to bilo implantacijsko krvarenje tako da držim fige da je isti slučaj. I jesi možda na Vuk Vrhovcu bila u fetu, ako jesi imam par pitanja jer ja se spremam na fet
 :Smile:

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Bok Sladja,
Hvala na potpori, ali sam na rubu suza danas cijeli dan. 
Nisam u VV, privatno sam u IVF u ZG!

----------


## ruska1986

> Bok Sladja,
> Hvala na potpori, ali sam na rubu suza danas cijeli dan. 
> Nisam u VV, privatno sam u IVF u ZG!


Ne mora to nista znacit... Dosta cura ima to smedjarenje pa postupak bude uspjesan!

----------


## sladja01

> Bok Sladja,
> Hvala na potpori, ali sam na rubu suza danas cijeli dan. 
> Nisam u VV, privatno sam u IVF u ZG!


I samoj mi je bilo tako, i onda sam da ne ludim više napravila test 9dnt.  Baš se jako nadam da će to biti ok.

----------


## MajaA1111

Pozdrav, radila sam danas na 10dnt betu i negativna je. Vraceni su mi bili embrioni od 3 dana. Da li se ikome desilo da posle par dana beta bude pozitivna?

----------


## ruska1986

> Pozdrav, radila sam danas na 10dnt betu i negativna je. Vraceni su mi bili embrioni od 3 dana. Da li se ikome desilo da posle par dana beta bude pozitivna?


Nazalost, beta bi ti trebala vec sada nesto pokazati jer u tom razdoblju, i test bi trebao biti pozitivan.. Poprilicno sam sigurna

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Bok cure,
Uspjela sam bez testa i vadila sam krv danas, ali Beta je ispod 1.
Mislim da cu uzet stanku od postupaka, malo se resetirati i vidjet sta i ako da dalje.

----------


## bunda

Curke samo hrabro i ne odustajte, mora jednom da se primi.. 
Ja sutra na prvi ultrazvuk, na samu pomisao sam nervozna. Jos malo pa da vidim kakva je situacija...

----------


## bunda

Bok svima, ja bila na uzvu prvom i kaze ginic sve je super, vidi se vrecica ali se plod jos ne vidi...tek za tjedan dana. Ne znam dal da se brinem...

----------


## ruska1986

> Bok svima, ja bila na uzvu prvom i kaze ginic sve je super, vidi se vrecica ali se plod jos ne vidi...tek za tjedan dana. Ne znam dal da se brinem...


Ne mora nista znacit.. Vjerovatno je uvz bio prerano! Stigne to sve jos nadoc, bez brige.. Nije tako rijetko da se prvo vrecica vidi, a onda kasnije i plod.. Kao sta ti mozda slij put nece cut srce a isto postoji mogucnost da je prerano...

----------


## bunda

A da, nadam se, samo sam se sad bacila u stres, sutra ce bit 6 tjedana, citam da moze bit da je prerano. Doktor mi je rekao da ja spadam u drugu skupinu, obe kojima se kasnije vidi plod. Nadam se da je u pravu. Imam sve simptome, grudi su mi bolne i vec su onak vece. Nadam se da ce se sve dobro zavrsiti, samo dodatni stres....

----------


## bunda

Pozdrav, vidim da nema vec dugo nikakvih novosti. Ajmo malo pisat, podrzavat se, ja idem za dva dana na uzv i nervozna sam ko pas, kao da idem na streljanu....kaj ima kod vas?

----------


## ruska1986

> Pozdrav, vidim da nema vec dugo nikakvih novosti. Ajmo malo pisat, podrzavat se, ja idem za dva dana na uzv i nervozna sam ko pas, kao da idem na streljanu....kaj ima kod vas?


Sutra ides na uvz?

----------


## bunda

Joj da, sutra idem na uzv, nervozna i luda. Dobro pa je u pola 10 odmah ujutro...
Ja nemam niti jednog simptoma da nisam trudna, ja mislim da bu sve okej, al opet sam nervozna....

----------


## bunda

Mojoj drami nikad kraja, imamo tockicu srcrko kuca  ali nije zadovoljan je 3mm. Za tjedan dana opet. Rekao je da izgleda kasni kod mene tjedan dana. Danas mu je 6+6....
Eto pa si ti misli....

----------


## ruska1986

> Mojoj drami nikad kraja, imamo tockicu srcrko kuca  ali nije zadovoljan je 3mm. Za tjedan dana opet. Rekao je da izgleda kasni kod mene tjedan dana. Danas mu je 6+6....
> Eto pa si ti misli....


Tako puno da kasni? Znaci, njemu je 6 + 6, a tebi je inace koji dan? Mozda je bila kasnija implementacija pa zato.. Ne mora to nista bas lose znacit

----------


## bunda

Ma i ja mislim, meni je implementacija bila taman 2 dana prije vadenja bete, a isla ju vadit 11 dan, sigurno, jer sam tada osjecala 2 dana bolove, tada se to desavalo. 
Ja mislim da ce bit sve okej, meni je i beta bila mala u pocetku,  sve nekako kasni kod mene...
Ali eto iz tjedna u tjedan neka borba....

----------


## ruska1986

> Ma i ja mislim, meni je implementacija bila taman 2 dana prije vadenja bete, a isla ju vadit 11 dan, sigurno, jer sam tada osjecala 2 dana bolove, tada se to desavalo. 
> Ja mislim da ce bit sve okej, meni je i beta bila mala u pocetku,  sve nekako kasni kod mene...
> Ali eto iz tjedna u tjedan neka borba....


Da, tako je to.. Rijetko kad da ide nest opusteno, nazalost.. A kako se ti osjecas?

----------


## bunda

Ja se osjecam dobro, nemam vise grceva u trbuhu, samo jajnike osjetim malo i bol u krizima. Vec me danas treci dan glava boli onako po sitno. Grudi i dalje bolne i spava mi se. Puno odmaram i sopam se imunomedom

----------


## bunda

Ne moze biti bolje....kcer mi dobila koronu, ja bila negativna. Osim sto strepim da li ce sve biti okej posto mi je tockica bila manja od ocekivanog, i trebala sam u petak opet na kontrolu, sad necu moc. Jer moram biti u karanteni 20 dana. Bas sam sretna. Lezim doma i nadam se da ce sve zavrsiti dobro. U svemu tome jos i ta prokleta korona....

----------


## Azoivi

Zenice, kako su vam racunali termin poroda nakon ICSI, od posljednje menstruacije ili od punkcije??

----------


## ruska1986

> Zenice, kako su vam racunali termin poroda nakon ICSI, od posljednje menstruacije ili od punkcije??


Pozdrav! Meni racunaju od prvog dana ZM. Ali se poklapa trudnoca i sa danom punkcije tako da mi kako god, ispadne isti datum trudnoce

----------


## ruska1986

Bunda, kako si ti?

----------


## bunda

Evo dobro sam, nemam nikakve simptome, znaci da sam se izvukla od korone

----------


## bunda

Sto se tice trudnoce, sise ko lubenice, papa mi se samo kad me glad uhvati. Ja mislim da je sve okej. Jucer me trbuh malo bolio, ali kratko, uglavnom jos uvijek se osjecam teudno tako da se nadam da se bebac razvija.
Ruska kak si mi ti?

----------


## ruska1986

> Sto se tice trudnoce, sise ko lubenice, papa mi se samo kad me glad uhvati. Ja mislim da je sve okej. Jucer me trbuh malo bolio, ali kratko, uglavnom jos uvijek se osjecam teudno tako da se nadam da se bebac razvija.
> Ruska kak si mi ti?


Evo uzivam! Konacno bez zgaravice, beba se javlja.. U pon imam anomaly pa se nadam da ce sve ostat u tom dobrom tonu.. Kad onda ides na UVZ?

----------


## bunda

Ja idem tek u srijedu na uzv. Trebala sam sutra, ali nista. Izdrzat cu, nema mi druge. 
U kojem si sad tjednu tocno? I ja se nadam da ce sve ostati dobro i zdravo...

----------


## bunda

Kad smo vec kod zgaravice, i mene upravo zgaravica muci

----------


## bunda

Žene, jel neka od vas imala po noci groznice. Onak da ti je na kratko zima za poludit, onda se pokrijes s dekama i vruce ti je. Ja sam se jutros probudila sva znojna..

----------


## bunda

Samo da prijavim da sam danas bila na uzv i plod se prestao razvijati, srceko je prestalo kucati. Kcer i ja smo se isplakale, ne znam kako se osjecm, ali ne odustajem, u 2 mjesecu idem ponovo.

----------


## ruska1986

> Samo da prijavim da sam danas bila na uzv i plod se prestao razvijati, srceko je prestalo kucati. Kcer i ja smo se isplakale, ne znam kako se osjecm, ali ne odustajem, u 2 mjesecu idem ponovo.


O joj, bas mi je zao... I ne znam sta da ti kazem osim da se drzis. Moras na kiretazu ili kako? U kojem tjednu se prestao razvijati?

----------


## bunda

Necu na kiretazu, do petka ako ne prokrvarim idem na medikamentozni pobacaj. U petrovu ili sveti duh.
Nemam pojma, bila sam u izolaciji pa nisam mogla na pregled. Danas mi je bilo 8+4, i plod je bio samo 5mm. Tako da na zalost cekam 2 mjesec pa ponovo u nove nade i pobjede

----------


## ruska1986

> Necu na kiretazu, do petka ako ne prokrvarim idem na medikamentozni pobacaj. U petrovu ili sveti duh.
> Nemam pojma, bila sam u izolaciji pa nisam mogla na pregled. Danas mi je bilo 8+4, i plod je bio samo 5mm. Tako da na zalost cekam 2 mjesec pa ponovo u nove nade i pobjede


Bas mi je zao, drz se!

----------


## bunda

Hvala ti. Tako je trebalo biti iz nekog razloga. 
Sretno i nadam se da ce tebi biti sve okej. 
Ma brzo ce doci 2 mjesec, pa idem ponovo...

----------


## Mrvica777

Evo ako neko moze da pomogne sa nekim savetom ili komentarom bila bih zahvalna jer postajem OCAJNA! 

Danas mi je 7dnt, vracene dvije osmostanicne 
od simptoma apsolutno nista..grudi me malo bole al to prepisujem Utrogestan vaginaletama..

Ovo mi je druga IVF, pre smo pokusali sa 3 inseminacije ..sa nama navodno sve ok nemaju objasnjenje zasto ne dolazi do trudnoce!
I prosli put su mi vracene 2morule 4 dan i nista.
Sad opet ne osecam nikakav simptom nista i vec padam u ocaj da i od ovog pokusaja nema nista a ne znam kako cu to podneti

----------


## sladja01

Bunda, ovo su vijesti koje se nerado citaju, ali drzi se, koliko mozes, ocito je tako moralo biti.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Evo ako neko moze da pomogne sa nekim savetom ili komentarom bila bih zahvalna jer postajem OCAJNA! 
> 
> Danas mi je 7dnt, vracene dvije osmostanicne 
> od simptoma apsolutno nista..grudi me malo bole al to prepisujem Utrogestan vaginaletama..
> 
> Ovo mi je druga IVF, pre smo pokusali sa 3 inseminacije ..sa nama navodno sve ok nemaju objasnjenje zasto ne dolazi do trudnoce!
> I prosli put su mi vracene 2morule 4 dan i nista.
> Sad opet ne osecam nikakav simptom nista i vec padam u ocaj da i od ovog pokusaja nema nista a ne znam kako cu to podneti


Ja se nadam da jednostavno jos nemate simptome i da je sve u redu! Ja uopce nemam osjecaj da se ista u meni dogadja... 2dnt

----------


## vidina

simptome nemam ni ja. meni danas 9dnt 2 blastice i test je pozitivan od 5dnt. 
da nema crtice na testu bila bi uvjerena da nisam trudna. tako da ne ocajavajte prije vremena. ~~~~

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Evo ako neko moze da pomogne sa nekim savetom ili komentarom bila bih zahvalna jer postajem OCAJNA! 
> 
> Danas mi je 7dnt, vracene dvije osmostanicne 
> od simptoma apsolutno nista..grudi me malo bole al to prepisujem Utrogestan vaginaletama..
> 
> Ovo mi je druga IVF, pre smo pokusali sa 3 inseminacije ..sa nama navodno sve ok nemaju objasnjenje zasto ne dolazi do trudnoce!
> I prosli put su mi vracene 2morule 4 dan i nista.
> Sad opet ne osecam nikakav simptom nista i vec padam u ocaj da i od ovog pokusaja nema nista a ne znam kako cu to podneti


Mrvica, kako si?
Sada si vec negdje vadila betu  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

U mom slucaju doktori  nisu bas bilioptimisticni jer je kvaliteta jajnih stanica losa. Krecemo u 11.mj u 3.postupak,ujedno i zadnji koji nam osiguranje pokriva. Moja jaca strana je bila sto sam uvijek dobivala puno jajnih stanica, tako da su mogli birati najbolje. Prije punkcije receno mi da cu ih imati oko 15, a onda poslije punkcije sok. Dobili smo ih samo 6. Vec u tom trenutku sam sve otpisala i narednih 5 dana ocekivala poziv da se nista nije oplodilo. A onda pozitivni sok na dan transfera. Od 6 jajnih stanica, 5 je bilo zrelih, dvije su se oplodile i dosle do stadija rane blastociste i morule. Prvi put da mi je biolog rekao da sam dobila jako lijepu ranu blastocistu. Nakon 10 dugih dana ponovno sok, beta je 280. Sutra vadim ponovno i nadam se da se pravilno razvija. Oprostite sto ovoliko pisem al samo hocu da podijelim moje iskustvo i mozda nekome pomognem. Sta sam ovaj put drukcije radila? Istrazujuci po njemackim forumima naisla sam na informaciju kako melatonin, kao pomoc za spavanje,moze pomoci da se poboljsa kvaliteta jajnih stanica. Kupila sam u dm i od 1.dana ciklusa do punkcije koristila i spavala kao beba. Inace imam probleme sa spavanjem. Istovremeno sam koristila globuli Ovaria Comp do punkcije,a od punkcije Bryophyllum Pulver 50% od Welede. Za mene je ovo veliko cudo,nadam se da ce mozda nekome pomoci.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Niti oka sklopila  :facepalm:

----------


## Inesz

nova tema - Nakon transfera
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/94289-N...82#post3192982

----------

